# Sticky  Księga brigów i banów (zgłoszenia z linkami!) Bez komentarzy.



## kotbehemot

Zakładam drugą księgę - ten wątek będzie dotyczył brigów i banów na naszym forum. W wątku tym będziemy się wypowiadać my - modowie, ale także Wy. Chciałbym, aby kary zostały w pewien sposób zdemokratyzowane, aby nie dochodziło do stresowych sytuacji. Dlatego proponuję następującą formułę.

-wszelkie informacje na temat brigów i banów znajdą się tutaj

- kiedy któryś z moderatorów uważa, ze forumowicz zasługuje na ban/brig - powinien napisac to w tym wątku. Kazdy forumowicz ma prawo tą sugestię skomentowac. Modowie powinni się wypowiedzieć i jesli większosc aktualnie będących w sieci modów jest za, to pomysł kary zostaje wysłany do adminów

- kazdy forumowicz moze złozyc skargę tutaj, jesli dostrzeże trolla

- kazdy forumowicz moze tutaj napisac co o tym wszystkim mysli

Mysle, ze taka większa przejzystosc pozwoli uniknac stresu, takiego jaki był przy brigowaniu Tomaso...


----------



## delfin_pl

zegnam Was, mam inne poglady ktorych na forum nie mozna wyrazic.


----------



## MAR_tm

proszę Was - nie rozwalajmy tego forum!!!

każdy z nas ma swoje problemy, poglądy i szanujmy się na wzajem!
nawet jeśli na tym forum nie można robić wszystkiego, na co ma się ochotę!

ludki - opamiętajmy się!


----------



## DonDiegoDeLaVega

papa plakac nie bedziemy.


----------



## delfin_pl

MAR_tm said:


> proszę Was - nie rozwalajmy tego forum!!!
> 
> każdy z nas ma swoje problemy, poglądy i szanujmy się na wzajem!
> nawet jeśli na tym forum nie można robić wszystkiego, na co ma się ochotę!
> 
> ludki - opamiętajmy się!


powiedz po oco jesli sie nie zgadzasz z modem to jestes spalony


----------



## Tomaso

Eee tam Delfin wyluzuj. 
Dogadaj się jakoś z PB i po krzyku.


----------



## delfin_pl

Tomaso said:


> Eee tam Delfin wyluzuj.
> Dogadaj się jakoś z PB i po krzyku.


po co tu nie mozna pierdnac bez pozwolenia modow.


----------



## Koniaczeq

Tomaso said:


> Eee tam Delfin wyluzuj.
> Dogadaj się jakoś z PB i po krzyku.


no własnie ! zrob mu laske, albo coś :rofl:


----------



## MAR_tm

z szacunku do pracy i poświęcenia ludzi, którzy udzielają się w nowościach, wieściach z budowy

'po godzinach' to dla mnie iw kontekście całego forum marginalny merytorycznie dział!
nie można przedkładać wątków z tegoż działu nad to co robią ludzie tutaj w wyższych działach
forum ma jedynyw swoim rodzaju charakter, a taki dział jak o godzinach można znaleźć na innych badziewiach...


----------



## Arazzz

Fakt jest jeden modowie sa zbyt nadgorliwi - w tym negatywnym znaczeniu!


----------



## cichus1

Arazzz said:


> Fakt jest jeden modowie sa zbyt nadgorliwi - w tym negatywnym znaczeniu!


zgadzam sie po co kasowac watki z dowcipami o politykach jak i za 2 dni i tak wszyscy o nich zapomna 
a na krytyke nie reaguja obrona merytoryczna swojego zdania tylko postuja standardowa odp: dostajesz banana ?!? ehhh


----------



## Admiral Dochodiaga

Oj, ale takie rzeczy to tu sie dziac nie powinny...


----------



## jacekq

Moim zdaniem Po Godzinach osiąga szczyty bezsensu, jesli chodzi o tematy wątku, a przypominam, że podtytuł działu zaczyna się od słowa "Kultura", a to co się tu dzieje, nie jest już nawet pop-kulturą, najwyżej disco-polo-kulturą. Naprawdę są fora bardziej się do takiej paplaniny nadające. Jest powiedziane, że wątki polityczne będą zamykane, to nie ma się o co obrażać, bo nikt tu z modów zza winkla nie atakuje. Kotbehemot zamykał tak samo takie wątki.

Panowie, wiadro zimnej głowy na głowę powinno załatwić sprawę, albo urlop w Finlandii


----------



## oralB

O ile pamiętam, to w wątku o Kaczyńskim napisałem, że zdjęcia prezydenta, jesli chcecie się z Niego nabijać, prosze umieścić w wątku "czas na śmiech" a tamten został zamknięty z powodu zaczynającej się dyskusji o homofobii, wklejaniu sondaży politycznych itp. 
Czy ktoś z oponentów może temu zaprzeczyć? Jeśli nie, to pytam dlaczego od razu siejecie taki ferment?


----------



## pan_tomas

Słoneczko niektórych za mocno w główkę pogrzało...
a jak nie pasuja zasady panujące na tym forum to zawsze możecie się z nim pozegnać i założyć swoje własne (zobaczymy jak długo wytrzyma?)


----------



## Koniaczeq

oralB said:


> O ile pamiętam, to w wątku o Kaczyńskim napisałem, że zdjęcia prezydenta, jesli chcecie się z Niego nabijać, prosze umieścić w wątku "czas na śmiech" a tamten został zamknięty z powodu zaczynającej się dyskusji o homofobii, wklejaniu sondaży politycznych itp.
> Czy ktoś z oponentów może temu zaprzeczyć? Jeśli nie, to pytam dlaczego od razu siejecie taki ferment?


Watek Czas na smeich byl juz tak długo na forum i sie sprawdzał, mozna bylo sie posmiac. Powinno sie go po prostu oczyscić ze zbednych postów i na nowo otworzyć, a nie zamykac !


----------



## cichus1

oralB said:


> O ile pamiętam, to w wątku o Kaczyńskim napisałem, że zdjęcia prezydenta, jesli chcecie się z Niego nabijać, prosze umieścić w wątku "czas na śmiech" a tamten został zamknięty z powodu zaczynającej się dyskusji o homofobii, wklejaniu sondaży politycznych itp.
> Czy ktoś z oponentów może temu zaprzeczyć? Jeśli nie, to pytam dlaczego od razu siejecie taki ferment?


a czemu dyskusja na temat homofobii i sondaze polityczne nie wpisuja sie w dzial po godzinach?? tylko nie mowcie mi ze sa inne fora i sobie moge tam isc, bo juz to dzis tu slyszalem pare razy, nie wiem wiec pytam
po prostu mnie dziwi to ze piszemy jakiej sluchamy muzyki i jaki ktos ma numer buta a trudne tematy nie sa dopuszczane


----------



## pan_tomas

cichus1 said:


> a czemu dyskusja na temat homofobii i sondaze polityczne nie wpisuja sie w dzial po godzinach?? tylko nie mowcie mi ze sa inne fora i sobie moge tam isc, bo juz to dzis tu slyszalem pare razy, nie wiem wiec pytam
> po prostu mnie dziwi to ze piszemy jakiej sluchamy muzyki i jaki ktos ma numer buta a trudne tematy nie sa dopuszczane


Dlatego że ponieważ. Panują takie zasady a nie inne i albo je akceptujesz i ich przestrzegasz albo out...


----------



## Wilq

Podoba mie sie w tym forum, ze bardzo aktywne sa glowne watki (dotyczace architektury, budowy itd.) a ogolne (jak np. ten) Jestem moderatorem na forum, gdzie niestety za bardzo rozwinely sie ogolne watki, czasami bezsesowne jak powtarzanie w kazdym poscie slowa "pip", a glowne watki sa malo aktywne. Nikt za bardzo nie ma pojecia co zrobic w tej sytuacji. Jestesmy dopiero poczatkujacym forum - okolo 3100 uzytkownikow i 150 tys postow, moze z czasem cos sie rozwinie.

Osobiscie nie przepadam za ogolnymi watkami, choc sa potrzebne.


----------



## Koniaczeq

pan_tomas said:


> Dlatego że ponieważ. Panują takie zasady a nie inne i albo je akceptujesz i ich przestrzegasz albo out...


*
TO NAJWIĘKSZY MIT POWTARzANY BEzMYSLNIE PRZEZ WSZYSTKICH !*

KTO USTALIL TE ZASADY ? ADMINI ? NIE BO NA INNYCH FORACH MOZNA O TYM DYSKUTOWC, O ILE MI WIADOMO SSC TO JEDNO FORUM, A NASI MODOWIE NIE MAJA PRAWA SOBIE USTALAC JAKIS ZASAD, SKORO NAWET NIE MA WSROD NICH JEDNEGO ADMINA. POZA TYM PRAWO NIEPISANE NIE OBOWIAZUJE :]


----------



## cichus1

pan_tomas said:


> Dlatego że ponieważ. Panują takie zasady a nie inne i albo je akceptujesz i ich przestrzegasz albo out...


czytajac twoja odpowiedz moze sie zrobic jedynie przykro i nie powiem co mysle o twojej odpowiedzi bo niechce zeby i tobie sie zrobilo przykro


----------



## oralB

cichus1 said:


> a czemu dyskusja na temat homofobii i sondaze polityczne nie wpisuja sie w dzial po godzinach?? tylko nie mowcie mi ze sa inne fora i sobie moge tam isc, bo juz to dzis tu slyszalem pare razy, nie wiem wiec pytam
> po prostu mnie dziwi to ze piszemy jakiej sluchamy muzyki i jaki ktos ma numer buta a trudne tematy nie sa dopuszczane


Taka jest wola już samego Jana, czyli administratora i właściciela tego forum. Rejestrując się tutaj zgadzałe się na te warunki, więc nie rozumiem skąd u Ciebie teraz takie zdziwienie.


----------



## cichus1

Koniaczeq said:


> *
> TO NAJWIĘKSZY MIT POWTARzANY BEzMYSLNIE PRZEZ WSZYSTKICH !*
> 
> KTO USTALIL TE ZASADY ? ADMINI ? NIE BO NA INNYCH FORACH MOZNA O TYM DYSKUTOWC, O ILE MI WIADOMO SSC TO JEDNO FORUM, A NASI MODOWIE NIE MAJA PRAWA SOBIE USTALAC JAKIS ZASAD, SKORO NAWET NIE MA WSROD NICH JEDNEGO ADMINA. POZA TYM PRAWO NIEPISANE NIE OBOWIAZUJE :]


AMEN


----------



## delfin_pl

dziwi mnje jedna rzecz ze na skybar mozna o wszystkim rozmoawiac, nie ma tam cenzury a tu wystarczy powiedziec slowo gej, katol i juz watek zamkniety


----------



## cichus1

delfin_pl said:


> dziwi mnje jedna rzecz ze na skybar mozna o wszystkim rozmoawiac, nie ma tam cenzury a tu wystarczy powiedziec slowo gej, katol i juz watek zamkniety


na skybar tez jest cenzura w rzeczywistosci stojaca ponad prawem ustanowionym przez sam skybar oto i ono

_Welcome to the International Skybar. Please feel free to discuss here anything you like within reason, please observe the following rules:

- No Racism, Sexism or Homophobia
- No disturbing or indecent images or links to them
- No personal insults directed at fellow forumers
- No attacks on a country or city
- Be sensitive about other peoples' faiths and beliefs
- No overt references to sexual acts

The following thread topics are strongly discouraged:

- Religion (and therefore Evolution)
- 'Look at the hot girl / guy' -type threads
- Anything totally inane for the sake of it

Failure to adhere to these rules will result in one warning followed by a Brigging or Banning

Now that we have established the rules, enjoy!_


----------



## pan_tomas

Koniaczeq said:


> TO NAJWIĘKSZY MIT POWTARzANY BEzMYSLNIE PRZEZ WSZYSTKICH ![/B]
> 
> KTO USTALIL TE ZASADY ? ADMINI ? NIE BO NA INNYCH FORACH MOZNA O TYM DYSKUTOWC, O ILE MI WIADOMO SSC TO JEDNO FORUM, A NASI MODOWIE NIE MAJA PRAWA SOBIE USTALAC JAKIS ZASAD, SKORO NAWET NIE MA WSROD NICH JEDNEGO ADMINA.


Jeżeli uważasz że zasady muszą być narzucane odgórnie to właśnie Ty w tej chwili bezmyślnie powtarzasz brednie. Część zasad i praw jest niepisanych. Czy wchodząc do jakiegokolwiek domu masz przed wejściem kartkę z wypisanymi zasadami? Nie.




Koniaczeq said:


> POZA TYM PRAWO NIEPISANE NIE OBOWIAZUJE :]


Łapiąc Cię już za słowa. Jeżeli prawo niepisanie nie obowiązuje to nikt nie pisał że modowie, w przypadku brigów i banów, mają sie pytac o zdanie innych.


----------



## behemot

cichus1 said:


> *Be sensitive about other peoples' faiths and beliefs*


Czy to wymaga komentarza jakiego??
Zaczynam miec juz z lekka dosc pieprzenia o zasadach, prawach pisanych, niepisanych.
Mam wrazenie, ze glownym tematem na forum stalo sie ostatnio....forum i jego problemy.
Jezeli forumowicze przestali sie szanowac nawzajem i jedyne co ich jest w stanie powstrzymac od obrazania sie, prowokacji, rzucania miesem, jest grozba bana; jezeli padaja propozycje dzielenia forum na drobne (dzie regionalne, za chwile moze swiatopogladowe?) to zdaje sie nalezy wydac komende *'rozejsc sie'*.


----------



## Arazzz

To lud decyduje kto sprawuje wladze... Forum to nie prywatny folwark kilku... osob!  

No Racism, Sexism or Homophobia
- No disturbing or indecent images or links to them
- No personal insults directed at fellow forumers
- No attacks on a country or city
- Be sensitive about other peoples' faiths and beliefs
- No overt references to sexual acts

The following thread topics are strongly discouraged:

- Religion (and therefore Evolution)
- 'Look at the hot girl / guy' -type threads
- Anything totally inane for the sake of it

Failure to adhere to these rules will result in one warning followed by a Brigging or Banning

Now that we have established the rules, enjoy!

Powiedzie mi gdzie tu napisane jest ze nie mozna mowic o orientacji sexualnej... niemozna propagowac homofobii... albo ja znam za slabo angola!


----------



## zonc

yes yes yes ...

... teraz czekam na to samo dla koniaq i mamy wreszcie spokoj.


----------



## Arazzz

Zalosne ! Zamiast dozyc do rozwiazania pokojowego to wy sie na wzajem wyzynacie! Gratulacje!


----------



## behemot

zonc said:


> yes yes yes ...
> 
> ... teraz czekam na to samo dla koniaq i mamy wreszcie spokoj.


Za takie teksty juz powinien byc brig :tongue:


----------



## SoboleuS

Arazzz said:


> To lud decyduje kto sprawuje wladze... Forum to nie prywatny folwark kilku... osob!


Mylisz się i to bardzo. To forum jest "prywatnym folwarkiem" jednej konkretnej osoby, a jest nią właściciel tego forum, Jan Klerks.
Napisał On na temat tego Forum coś takiego:



Jan said:


> "This place is about....
> 
> ...skyscrapers, cities, architecture, urbanism, structures, urban planning, infrastructure and the likes. It was created to share info, images, facts, figures and especially enthusiasm world wide about these. It's not really a place to vent your personal idea on politics and religion, for most of the time these topics tend to create a negative atmosphere. So if you wonder why your input on related current events got deleted, there you have it. Thank you all for keeping an urban mind around here."


Krótko mówiąc polityka i religia są tutaj niemile widziane, ale jeśli Wam to nie odpowiada, to oczywiście możecie napisać do Jana skargę że okrutni polscy moderatorzy nie pozwalają Wam dyskutowac na te tematy, jestem pewiem że Jan bardzo przejmie się waszym okropnym losem


----------



## DonDiegoDeLaVega

Delfin-oto odpowiedz na Twojego PM'a. Chyba zostales juz zbanowany bo nie moglem Tobie tego na PM przeslac. Nie ma tu nic prywatnego wiec mam nadzieje,ze nie bedziesz mial nic przeciwko jesli opublikuje to tutaj?

I tu jestes w bledzie. Szanuje Twoje poglady, szanuje poglady kazdego, bo kazdy ma prawo do wlasnego zdania. Niestety -zajrzyj do watku "Czas na smiech"-chyba tego nie czytales-przeczytaj moj post,ktory byl reakcja na Twoja wypowiedz. Zraziles mnie ta wypowiedzia, udowodniles jak wyglada Twoja wlasna tolerancja dla odmiennych przekonan. Szanuje osoby,ktore szanuja poglady innych. Domyslam sie,ze masz uraz do paru forumowiczow o prawicowych przekonaniach i stad te zlosliwe uwagi. Ja jednak staram sie nie robic takich wycieczek, nikogo nigdy nie wyzwalem od ped...ow itd. Szanuje swojego adwersarza, chocby byl jak to piszesz lewakiem/gejem/ateista.To,ze sie nie zgadzamy nie oznacza,ze nie mozna sie sprzeczac z kultura.
Podsumowujac-szanujmy sie,a nie obrzucajmy blotem. Dlatego tez nigdy nie bralem udzialu w rozmowach religijno-politycznych.


----------



## Kaoz

Brawo dla modów, nie ma świętych krów na forach, jeżeli ktoś zrobi źle to musi za to odpowiedzieć. Delfinowi będzie łatwo się z tym pogodzić bo od rana robi z siebie męczennika i wojownika o wolność. "Jeśli wejdziesz między wrony ,musisz krakać tak jak one", warto zapamiętać to przysłowie gdyż pokazuje ono w jaki sposób funkcjonują społeczności i w jaki sposób nie zostać z nich wydalonym


----------



## earth intruder

no ale za co dostał tego bana? męczy mnie już to wszystko, robie sobie przerwę od 'po godzinach'


----------



## earth intruder

wszyscy sie tylko opluwają, niektórym się wydaje ze są ponad w ogóle niezła kupa się robi...


----------



## talkinghead

> no ale za co dostał tego bana?


W jednej z ostatnich scen Olo zapytal Franca "za co" (czy jakos tak). I ten mu odpowiedzial. I chyba nikt nic madrzejszego ci nie napisze w uzasadnieniu


----------



## earth intruder

aha.

a ban to wywalenie dożywotnie z forum?


----------



## behemot

> Brawo dla modów, nie ma świętych krów na forach, jeżeli ktoś zrobi źle to musi za to odpowiedzieć.


W jednym z watkow trwa regularna wojenka kalisko-koninska...
Jakos modowie przymykaja na to oko.

Spokojnie egzystuje sobie tez (czysto polityczny!) watek o nowym swiecie Wedla...

Wiec jednak sa swiete krowy....


----------



## talkinghead

bizi said:


> aha.
> 
> a ban to wywalenie dożywotnie z forum?


no niektorym zdarzly sie juz zmartwychwstania. np delfin juz jedno przezyl  zycie po zyciu


----------



## Wilq

Przeciez chyba wszyscy macie gadu-gadu albo MSN albo Skype albo cokolwiek i tam mozecie sobie dowolnie pogadac o polityce


----------



## fgdf

qrde i jak w takiej atmosferze mamy sie dowiedzieć jakiś detali o nowym 100+ metrowcu w Poznaniu?? ludzie...


----------



## AMS guy

TTank said:


> taaaak tego tu jeszcze brakuje... :bash: :bash:
> mam nadzieję, że do tego nie dojdzie.


Przytoczylem przyklady tych trzech tematow z holenderskiego Po Godzinach jako argument - bo widzisz nasi modzi uparcie trzymaja sie "przykazan" Jana, co wolno, a czego tu nie wolno, podczas gdy w samym zrodle, czyli holenderskiej sekcji, od ktorej SSC sie zaczelo, tych zasad sie nie przestrzega. Tam jakos ludzie potrafia ze soba kulturalnie rozmawiac, nawet na drazliwe tematy.

Moze zamiast zajmowac sie moralizowaniem, nalezaloby zajac sie ludzmi, ktorzy na FWP ublizaja innym. Nie sadzisz?


----------



## AMS guy

fgdf said:


> qrde i jak w takiej atmosferze mamy sie dowiedzieć jakiś detali o nowym 100+ metrowcu w Poznaniu?? ludzie...


Wystarczy zagadnac do sekcji o poznanskich inwestycjach i juz sie dowiemy.


----------



## Eldorado

To forum cierpi na 2 powazne choroby:
-brak regulaminu
-moderator PB ktory calkowicie minal sie z powolaniem. kasowanie, banowanie jak leci. do tego ta buta i arogancja... forum przez to bardzo cierpi. z utesknieniem czekam na zmiane.


----------



## smolak

Kiedyś to forum było naprawdę fajne, w dziale "po godzinach" udzielali się ciekawi ludzie i były interesujące dyskusje. Niestety teraz po tym pozostały już tylko takie wątki jak ten... 

Zgadzam się w tym że zakazywanie rozmawiania na pewne tematy jest jakieś dziwne i zupełnie niepotrzebne. Pozatym jak widać wywołuje to tylko większe kłótnie.


----------



## delfin_pl

1,2,3, proba bana jeszcze nie ma?


----------



## fgdf

delfin ...co masz na "ostani posiłek" :]


----------



## delfin_pl

czy modowie dazą mnie jakas wyjatkowa sympatia czy forumowicze z stazem sa faktycznie swietymi krowami i maja immunitet  

a tak serio o co poszlo, poszlo o to ze chcialem zmiane moderatora, oral jest super forumowiczem lubie Go naprawde ale uwazam ze jako mod sie nie sprawdza, za bardzo sie wczul w role. widze na jego pozycji kogos pokroju kotabehemota , ktory byl moim zdaniem idealnym moderatorem - ot cala draka, a ze mam awanturniczy chcarakter to juz inna bajka..


----------



## AMS guy

^^ @ Eldorado

Dla mnie moderatorzy moga pozostac ci, ktorzy sa. Jedyna zmiane jaka chetnie bym widzial, to nie natychmiastowe zamykanie watkow, a upominanie (w tych watkach) niekulturalnych forumowiczow. Ewentualnie ponowne otwieranie zamknietych watkow, gdy emocje opadna. Jesli ci sami forumowicze zaczna tam robic zadyme, wowczas brig.

Szybkie zamykanie watkow, czesto bez wyjasnienia, powoduje zamet. Wchodze na forum i nie wiem co jest grane, bo po zamknieciu watku powstaly juz trzy poboczne, do ktorych wciagniete zostaly inne osoby, sa kolejne klotnie, juz o cos innego.

No i to obsesyjne przestrzeganie regulaminu tez uwazam za niepotrzebne. Nie nalezy sie bac kontrowersyjnych tematow. Z checia porozmawialbym np. o polityce, zeby obalic wiele mitow na temat Holandii, a nie da sie.


----------



## delfin_pl

fgdf said:


> delfin ...co masz na "ostani posiłek" :]


zjadlem fajite z jalapeno i jestem mega rozpalony


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

W całym tym bajzlu szczególnie nie spodobała mi się dziś jedna rzecz. Zamknięcie wątka poświęconego zmianie moderatorów. Czyżby nasi modowie tak bardzo bali się o swoje stanowiska? Czyżby traktowali swoja funkcję jaką tu pełnią jako jakąś szczególną godność o którą trzeba troszczyć się w taki sposób, jak to czyni niejaki Aleksandr Ł.? Modowie chyba zapomnieli, że to oni są dla forum, a nie forum dla nich. O tym że moderator jest tu kimś w rodzaju dozorcy, zarządcy a nie udzielnego księcia, którego wola jest jedynym prawem. Jeżeli coś się ludziom nie podoba w zachowaniu modów trzeba o tym dyskutować, a nie zamykać gęby niepokornym i trzaskać batem. 
Kwestia wyłaniania moderatorów w porozumieniu z administratorami jest bardzo ciekawa, problem w tym, że pomysł ten narodził się w głowach naszych modów, a myślę, że chociaz dla przywoitości wypadałoby taką koncepcję 'przyklepać' głosowaniem w publicznym pollu. Poza tym o ile koncepcja współpracy z adminami teoretycznie rzecz biorąc wydaje się być ciekawa, to jednocześnie mam wrazenie, że w praktyce nastręcza spore trudności. Duch sekcji 'wieści z budowy' straszy do dziś i jakoś nadal nikt go nie skasował. Nie jest to dowód na szczególnie sprawną komunikacji na linii moderatorzy polskiego ssc- admini. 
Poza tym, z uporem maniaka powtarzam - to forum potrzebuje krótkiego, precyzyjnego regulaminu. Potrzeba tego, by dyscyplinować prowokatorów (przede wszystkim perswazją na PM, ewentualnie seriami krótkich brigów), a nie kasować wszystko jak leci i zamykać wątki. Panowie - obie strony - więcej wyczucia, na bogów!

Bawi mnie za to ciągłe powoływanie się na nieobecnych, na wolę Jana. @AMS celnie pokazuje przykłady z holenderskiego forum (Jan zapewne tam zagląda) - z których wynika, że wizja tego forum jaką ma jego właściciel, nie koniecznie jest tożsama z wizją naszej trójki moderatorów. Może trzeba by do tej dyskusji zaprosić samego Jana, streścić mu problem i posłuchać co ma do powiedzenia? 

Fr. M


----------



## michal_w

A jeszcze niedawno sam PB proponowal mi, gdy chcialem jego odwolania, abym zalozyl o tym watek. A tu nagle sie okazuje, ze za zalozenie watka wlasnie w celu odwolania moda grozi ban.
Nic juz tu nie rozumiem.


----------



## AMS guy

delfin_pl said:


> czy modowie dazą mnie jakas wyjatkowa sympatia czy forumowicze z stazem sa faktycznie swietymi krowami i maja immunitet


Delfin, nie dolewaj oliwy do ognia. Ja bym nie chcial, zebys dostal bana.  



> a tak serio o co poszlo, poszlo o to ze chcialem zmiane moderatora, oral jest super forumowiczem lubie Go naprawde ale uwazam ze jako mod sie nie sprawdza, za bardzo sie wczul w role. widze na jego pozycji kogos pokroju kotabehemota , ktory byl moim zdaniem idealnym moderatorem - ot cala draka, a ze mam awanturniczy chcarakter to juz inna bajka..


Oral zostal wybrany przez duze grono forumowiczow, nie zapominaj o tym. Nie powinno byc tak, ze jeden forumowicz sobie cos ubzdura, chce odwolania moda i juz.
Zgadzam sie w wielu sprawach z toba, ale czasem jestes tak samo zadziorny, jak ta "opozycja" po drugiej stronie barykady, ktora cie atakuje. 

Make love, not war. 

Moim marzeniem jest doczekac dnia, kiedy Dziki Rex i Delfin beda rozmawiali na jakis "zakazany" temat bez emocji. :lol:


----------



## delfin_pl

AMS guy said:


> Make love, not war.
> 
> Moim marzeniem jest doczekac dnia, kiedy Dziki Rex i Delfin beda rozmawiali na jakis "zakazany" temat bez emocji. :lol:



Dream on bejbe, gruszek na wierzbie tez raczej nie zobaczysz


----------



## Eldorado

AMS guy said:


> ^^ @ Eldorado
> 
> Dla mnie moderatorzy moga pozostac ci, ktorzy sa. Jedyna zmiane jaka chetnie bym widzial, to nie natychmiastowe zamykanie watkow, a upominanie (w tych watkach) niekulturalnych forumowiczow. Ewentualnie ponowne otwieranie zamknietych watkow, gdy emocje opadna. Jesli ci sami forumowicze zaczna tam robic zadyme, wowczas brig.
> 
> Szybkie zamykanie watkow, czesto bez wyjasnienia, powoduje zamet. Wchodze na forum i nie wiem co jest grane, bo po zamknieciu watku powstaly juz trzy poboczne, do ktorych wciagniete zostaly inne osoby, sa kolejne klotnie, juz o cos innego.
> 
> No i to obsesyjne przestrzeganie regulaminu tez uwazam za niepotrzebne. Nie nalezy sie bac kontrowersyjnych tematow. Z checia porozmawialbym np. o polityce, zeby obalic wiele mitow na temat Holandii, a nie da sie.


obyczaj kasowania postow i zamykania watkow z 'dziwnych' powodow bez ZADNEGO wyjasnienia wprowadzil PB. Inni moderatorzy wydaja sie miec mniejsze lub wieksze wyczucie sytuacji, wiedza co znaczy slowo 'dialog', natomiast PB mimo wielokrotnie powtarzajacych sie skarg wielu osob ciagle robi to samo. widocznie to sprawa charakteru...

A regulamin warto wprowadzic chociazby po to aby chronic forumowiczow przed roznymi zalosnymi zagrywkami jak kasowanie przez takiego PB wszystkiego co mu sie nie podoba jedynie na podstawie jego subiektywnego sadu. teraz mamy wolna amerykanke.


----------



## AMS guy

Frater M.:M.: said:


> Bawi mnie za to ciągłe powoływanie się na nieobecnych, na wolę Jana. @AMS celnie pokazuje przykłady z holenderskiego forum (Jan zapewne tam zagląda) - z których wynika, że wizja tego forum jaką ma jego właściciel, nie koniecznie jest tożsama z wizją naszej trójki moderatorów. Może trzeba by do tej dyskusji zaprosić samego Jana, streścić mu problem i posłuchać co ma do powiedzenia?
> 
> Fr. M


Jan nie tylko tam zaglada, ale nawet w niektorych watkach sie udziela. Niby w regulaminie jasno jest napisane, ze religia jest tematem not welcome, a na HHF byly tematy o islamistach. Raz, pamietam, byla awantura o najwiekszy meczet w Holandii, ktory wlasnie jest w budowie. Jan nie zamknal watka, tylko poprosil, zeby rozmowa wrocila do tematu architektury sakralnej, a nie oscylowala wokol wyznania.


----------



## AMS guy

delfin_pl said:


> Dream on bejbe, gruszek na wierzbie tez raczej nie zobaczysz


Po xtc czasem je widuje. :lol:


----------



## sojuz

Jesli wolno mi wtrącić parę słów - wydaje mi się, że wcale nie tak trudno zidentyfikować przypadki obrażania forumowiczów i - podejmując odpowiednie kroki (upomnienia /brigi / w ostateczności ban) - sprowadzić dyskusję ponownie do meritum. Wymaga to jednak uważnego śledzenia wątków. Nie wiem czy jest to możliwe przy takiej liczbie wątków i przy zaledwie 4 moderatorach. Z własnego doświadczenia wiem, że forumowicz, który wnosił o zabanowanie mnie, ponieważ śmiałem stanąć w obronie Senyszyn, nazywał mnie później bezkarnie trolem i to wtedy, kiedy przebywając w brigu nie miałem nawet możliwości odpłacenia pięknym za nadobne. Chyba nikt nie ma wątpliwości, że nazywanie kogoś trolem jest obrażaniem. Nie wiem czy taka sytuacja, kiedy obrażanie uchodzi bezkarnie jest wynikiem idiosynkratycznych sympatii moderatorów czy raczej przeoczeniem. Będąc pozytywnie nastawionym do świata domniemywam, że tym drugim. Kończąc moje dywagacje, zbliżam się do nieuchronnej konkluzji:

- Czy akceptujemy powszechne zamykanie watków rezygnując z merytorycznych dyskusji dlatego, że czasami ludziom puszczają nerwy i zaczynają obrażać innych, a moderatorzy nie mają fizycznej możliwości dokładnego śledzenia wypowiedzi i skutecznego posługiwania się upomnieniami i brigami i w rezultacie posuwają się do rozwiązań radykalniejszych, czyli zamykania wątków?

- Czy może należałoby zwiększyć liczbę moderatorów tak, aby mozliwy był podział pracy polegającej na skuteczniejszym tropieniu przypadków obrażania i nakładania sankcji pod postacią upomnień i brigów.

Zaznaczam, że osobiście nie przychylam się do żadnej opcji a sam mój udział w tej dyskusji opiera się na życzliwości i zaufaniu do wszystkich moderatorów i zrozumieniu trudnej sytuacji w jakiej często się znajdują. Co więcej, zachwalam na podstawie własnych doświadczeń korekcyjną, wychowawczą wartość brigów i dziwię się, że - przynajmniej w stosunku do niektórych osób - stosowane są one raczej rzadko bądź wcale.


----------



## billy-the-kid

AMS guy said:


> *Oral zostal wybrany przez duze grono forumowiczow, nie zapominaj o tym. Nie powinno byc tak, ze jeden forumowicz sobie cos ubzdura, chce odwolania moda i juz.*
> Zgadzam sie w wielu sprawach z toba, ale czasem jestes tak samo zadziorny, jak ta "opozycja" po drugiej stronie barykady, ktora cie atakuje.
> 
> Make love, not war.
> 
> Moim marzeniem jest doczekac dnia, kiedy Dziki Rex i Delfin beda rozmawiali na jakis "zakazany" temat bez emocji. :lol:


Dokładnie. Delfin, Twoje rozgoryczenie nie może przesłaniac Ci zdrowego rozsądku. Spójrz na to wszystko z szerszej perspektywy. Zrób sobie z tydzień przerwy od forum dla higieny psychicznej (to przydałoby się również wielu innym forumowiczom, mnie nie wyłączając) i zobaczysz że nie jest tutaj tak źle


----------



## AMS guy

billy-the-kid said:


> Dokładnie. Delfin, Twoje rozgoryczenie nie może przesłaniac Ci zdrowego rozsądku. Spójrz na to wszystko z szerszej perspektywy. Zrób sobie z tydzień przerwy od forum dla higieny psychicznej (to przydałoby się również wielu innym forumowiczom, mnie nie wyłączając) i zobaczysz że nie jest tutaj tak źle


Billy, ale jest tez druga strona medalu, ktora zauwazylem po madrym poscie Fratera M. M. - moderator zamknal natychmiast watek, krytykujacy prace modow, jakby cos takiego z gory bylo niedopuszczalne. W takich sytuacjach reakcja Delfina, zdenerwowanie i otwieranie kolejnych watkow z pytaniem "dlaczego" - wydaje sie logiczna.


----------



## schabzkoscia

et: chlip, chlip  bywaj zdrow


----------



## Bodrum

@AMS, mod zapewne również był nieco w nerwach wówczas...


----------



## RobPaine

Bodrum said:


> @AMS, mod zapewne również był nieco w nerwach wówczas...


Może rzeczywiście modów jest za malo. Sledzenie "po godzinach" jest na pewno pracochlonne. A może niech jeden z modów zajmuje sie tylko działem "po godzinach" (lub wybrac takiego do tego zadania)? 
pozdrawiam


----------



## rafael

Gdy odejdą wszyscy fajni userzy będzie tu strasznie nudno. :sleepy: 
Niedługo zostaną wyłącznie ci cierpiący na katoholizm, PiSzyzm i inne dewiacje.


----------



## nikmin

Eldorado said:


> To forum cierpi na 2 powazne choroby:
> -moderator PB ktory calkowicie minal sie z powolaniem. kasowanie, banowanie jak leci. do tego ta buta i arogancja... forum przez to bardzo cierpi. z utesknieniem czekam na zmiane.


niedlugo tu jestem , lecz bacznie obserwuje i powiem jedno : i ja!


----------



## Bodrum

@RobPaine: Moim zdaniem pomysł moda od PG jest niegłupi... Tylko znaleźć kandydata... Niewdzięczna to byłaby funkcja, jeszcze bardziej niż zwykle...

Rafael, nie jątrz. Nawet jeśli masz dobre intencje...


----------



## Schroedinger's Cat

sojuz said:


> Jesli wolno mi wtrącić parę słów - wydaje mi się, że wcale nie tak trudno zidentyfikować przypadki obrażania forumowiczów i - podejmując odpowiednie kroki (upomnienia /brigi / w ostateczności ban) - sprowadzić dyskusję ponownie do meritum. Wymaga to jednak uważnego śledzenia wątków. Nie wiem czy jest to możliwe przy takiej liczbie wątków i przy zaledwie 4 moderatorach. Z własnego doświadczenia wiem, że forumowicz, który wnosił o zabanowanie mnie, ponieważ śmiałem stanąć w obronie Senyszyn, nazywał mnie później bezkarnie trolem i to wtedy, kiedy przebywając w brigu nie miałem nawet możliwości odpłacenia pięknym za nadobne.


1.Jesteś trolem i podałem na to dowody.
2.NIGDZIE nie obraziłem pani Senyszyn. Po raz kolejny *łżesz*. Łżesz jak pies, ty i koniaczeq. A sprawa jest prosta: Poprośmy modów o odsłonięcie tamtego wątku, to przekonamy się, kto tu troluje itp. No i czy obraziłem Senyszynową czy nie.
Nie ma co się dalej w ten sposób przekomarzać, najprościej sobie nasz spór w ten sposób rozwiążemy. Proste.
3.Faktycznie, bardzo łatwo zidentyfikować, gdy ktoś obraża forumowiczów. Znów przywołuję wiadomy wątek.
Przekonajmy się, czy obrażam innych ja, czy ty i koniaq. Proste.


----------



## billy-the-kid

AMS guy said:


> Billy, ale jest tez druga strona medalu, ktora zauwazylem po madrym poscie Fratera M. M. - moderator zamknal natychmiast watek, krytykujacy prace modow, jakby cos takiego z gory bylo niedopuszczalne. W takich sytuacjach reakcja Delfina, zdenerwowanie i otwieranie kolejnych watkow z pytaniem "dlaczego" - wydaje sie logiczna.


AMS rozumiem to wszystko, i samego Delfina też. Ale mimo wszystko przesadził, dał się niepotrzebnie ponieśc nerwom. Mi też się zdarzały podobne sytuacje ale aż tak nerwowo nie reagowałem. Powinien był się wpisac do Księgi a nie zakładac następne wątki. Moderatorzy to też ludzie, od nich wymagamy żeby byli zawsze cool, bezstronni i nie reagowali nerwowo - i słusznie zresztą - ale nie należy ich niepotrzebnie prowokowac. Jeśli krytykujemy (a tym bardziej jeśli chcemy odwołania moda) to należy to robic bardzo delikatnie i konstruktywnie. Delfin przesadził w swojej reakcji i myślę że sam o tym dobrze wie jak już teraz ochłonął trochę.


----------



## Bodrum

Przy okazji wnosiłbym, tak profilaktycznie, żeby użytkownicy Schroedinger's Cat, Sojuz, Koniaq, czy też ktokolwiek inny, kto ma ochotę włączyć się do całkiem prawdopodobnej burzy, ażeby porzucali w siebie jadem, garnkami lub nawet wypchanymi kangurami gdziekolwiek indziej, byle nie tu.

Z góry dziękuję


----------



## billy-the-kid

Przecież na tym forum bez przerwy padają z lewa i z prawa teksty w stylu: wielmożny pan moderator, tyran, prywatny folwark. Takie ciągłe atakowanie modów nie pomaga w dialogu i szukaniu kompromisu. Zrozumcie że w ten sposób NICZEGO nie osiągniecie poza jątrzeniem i psuciem atmosfery. Jeśli nie nauczymy się ze sobą współistniec i rozmawiac ze sobą spokojnie i konstruktywnie nawet tutaj na tym forum, to czego się później można spodziewac w życiu publicznym tego kraju?


----------



## schabzkoscia

Mam taki pomysl 
Czy modowie moga ingerowac w konta uzytkownikow? 
Jesli tak, to wlaczcie im w niewylaczalny sposob ignory 
Mikaelowi, Tomaso itd. na Koniaczqa, Delfina i Sojuza itd. :colgate: W ten sposob nie beda mogli sie czytac i bedzie spokoj  Chyba, ze beda sie wylogowywac, zeby czytac. Ale to bedzie swiadczylo tylko o ich glupocie 

Edit:
Albo przeglosujmy, ze albo odfiltrowuja wypowiedzi swoich wrogow, albo mowimy im do widzenia. Taki mam plan :colgate:


----------



## RobPaine

Bodrum said:


> @RobPaine: Moim zdaniem pomysł moda od PG jest niegłupi... Tylko znaleźć kandydata... Niewdzięczna to byłaby funkcja, jeszcze bardziej niż zwykle...
> 
> Rafael, nie jątrz. Nawet jeśli masz dobre intencje...


Panie I Panowie co Wy na to. Macie jakies pomysly na tą sytuacje?Tylko please bez pomyslów typu "zamknąc Po Godzinach". Dyskusje trwaja juz bardzo dlugo bez widocznych efektów.


pozdrawiam


----------



## Arazzz

"Przecież na tym forum bez przerwy padają z lewa i z prawa teksty w stylu: wielmożny pan moderator, tyran, prywatny folwark. Takie ciągłe atakowanie modów nie pomaga w dialogu i szukaniu kompromisu. Zrozumcie że w ten sposób NICZEGO nie osiągniecie poza jątrzeniem i psuciem atmosfery. Jeśli nie nauczymy się ze sobą współistniec i rozmawiac ze sobą spokojnie i konstruktywnie nawet tutaj na tym forum, to czego się później można spodziewac w życiu publicznym tego kraju?"

Sam mialem zatarg z jednym z adminow... zagadalem na pm... i odpowiedz byla taka jak zawsze i kto tu niechcial dialogu ;( Oni sie czuja bez karni i robia lache w kontexcie bycia adminem!


----------



## kaspric

a ja uważam, ze to, co nam najbardziej rozwala forum, to takie dziecinne obrażanie się i histeryzowanie. Zdawałoby się dorośli faceci...


----------



## RobPaine

kaspric said:


> a ja uważam, ze to, co nam najbardziej rozwala forum, to takie dziecinne obrażanie się i histeryzowanie. Zdawałoby się dorośli faceci...


Jacy dorośli, wątek nasze zdjecia troche temu zaprzecza....
pozdr


----------



## Arazzz

Co by nie mowic.... Mody powinny sie wykazac elastycznoscia.... itd... nie po to sa modami... by sie nie wyrozniac od zwyklych uzytkownikow a tylko miec wiecej opcji... oj wladzy sie zachcialo oj zachcialo!


----------



## bb78

billy-the-kid said:


> Je?li nie nauczymy si? ze sob? wspó?istniec i rozmawiac ze sob? spokojnie i konstruktywnie nawet tutaj na tym forum, to czego si? pó?niej mo?na spodziewac w ?yciu publicznym tego kraju?


Albo zamordyzm albo anarchia. Trzeciego wyjscia nie ma...
Strzelaj lub emigruj


----------



## Tomaso

schabzkoscia said:


> Mam taki pomysl
> Czy modowie moga ingerowac w konta uzytkownikow?
> Jesli tak, to wlaczcie im w niewylaczalny sposob ignory
> Mikaelowi, Tomaso itd. na Koniaczqa, Delfina i Sojuza itd. :colgate: W ten sposob nie beda mogli sie czytac i bedzie spokoj  Chyba, ze beda sie wylogowywac, zeby czytac. Ale to bedzie swiadczylo tylko o ich glupocie
> 
> Edit:
> Albo przeglosujmy, ze albo odfiltrowuja wypowiedzi swoich wrogow, albo mowimy im do widzenia. Taki mam plan :colgate:


Wszystko pieknie, tylko jakoś tak się składa, że ja się nie kłócę z Koniaczqiem, Delfinem i Sojuzem. 
Jest kilka osób bardziej od nich lub ode mnie, Mikael'a czy w/w osób niebezpiecznych, które sieją zamęt w PG w "kulturalny" sposób. Nie zauważyłeś?


----------



## de123

TTank said:


> W końcu to użytkownicy wybrali Modów więc dali Wam kredyt zaufania. .


No właśnie, każdy mod dostaje kredyt zaufania podczas wyborów, ale potem przychodzi samo życie i pewne rzeczy weryfikuje. Mozę wprowadzimy cos na kształt "wotum zaufania" dla modów. Co jakis czas (np. co kilka miesięcy) dokonywana by była ocena moda i każdy forumowicz mógłby zagłosować za lub przeciw. Jeżeli mod zebrałby więcej "przeciw" ogłaszane były by wybory na nowego moda. Oczywiście istnieje mnóstwo kwestii spornych, np. ile musiałoby wynosić kworum, żeby to głosowanie byo ważne, no bo jeżeli mod zajdzie za skórę kilku foumowiczom to ci napewno zagłosują, reszcie może sie nie chcieć, itd... Czy cos takiego wogóle ma sens??


----------



## hubertkm

^^Z ciekawosci, jako absolwent katolickiej uczelni spytam, a co on takiego nieprawdziwego napisał? Sytuacja, gdy ktoś przestaje sam rozważać pewne sprawy, a "łapie" tylko to, co ktoś mu podrzuca, niewiele ma wspólnego z chrześcijaństwem, czy węziej katolicyzmem. To się robi sekciarstwo. Każde uzależnienie jest groźne, a porównanie rafaela, choć dosć grube, wiele ma w sobie prawdy. Po tym Twoim poscie, PB zaczynam rozumieć, o co chodzi tym wszytskim, którzy piszą w tym wątku na temat przewrażliwienia modów.
edit: to bylo do tego postu PB:

Quote:
Originally Posted by rafael
Katoholizm to choroba polegająca na regularnym przedawkowywaniu i uzależnieniu, owszem to dewiacja. Możesz czasami pić alkohol, ale możesz także regularnie się upijać. Podobnie możesz być katolikiem, jak i katoholikiem. Dewiacja zaczyna się, gdy traci się kontrolę i pozwala się na sterowanie swoimi poglądami innym.


Rafał, z całą przykrością muszę dać ci ostrzeżenie.
Takie insynuacje zachowaj dla siebie.


----------



## rafael

Ależ to nie są insynuacje!
We szystkim trzeba mieć umiar, czyż nie? 
Domeną człowieka inteligentnego jest to, że potrafi sam się kontrolować, podejmować własne decyzje i nie narzucać swojej drogi innym. Jeżeli ktoś gdzieś zagubi się i uzależnia od czegoś (np. alkoholu), to traci kontrolę. Tak jest ze wszystkim, wiarą, narkotykami, sexem - człowiek staje się niewolnikiem.


----------



## earth intruder

PB said:


> chyba, że na delfinie ta cała dziecinada ma się nie zakończyć.


hmm... coś bym napisał ale się powstrzymam.


----------



## zonc

PB said:


> Rafał, z całą przykrością muszę dać ci ostrzeżenie.
> Takie insynuacje zachowaj dla siebie.



Wszystko ok??? Nikogo Raael nie obrazil... dal przyklad!!!

PS. Chyba, ze podciagniemy ostrzezenie pod ciagle czepianie sie PESY  Nieuzasadnione.


----------



## zonc

PB. Cofnij mi posta... nic zlego nie napisalem


----------



## PB

hubertkm said:


> ^^Z ciekawosci, jako absolwent katolickiej uczelni spytam, a co on takiego nieprawdziwego napisał? Sytuacja, gdy ktoś przestaje sam rozważać pewne sprawy, a "łapie" tylko to, co ktoś mu podrzuca, niewiele ma wspólnego z chrześcijaństwem, czy węziej katolicyzmem. To się robi sekciarstwo. Każde uzależnienie jest groźne, a porównanie rafaela, choć dosć grube, wiele ma w sobie prawdy. Po tym Twoim poscie, PB zaczynam rozumieć, o co chodzi tym wszytskim, którzy piszą w tym wątku na temat przewrażliwienia modów.
> edit: to bylo do tego postu PB:


ależ jestem przewrażliwony, pisałem już setki razy, iż polityki, religii na tym forum nie będzie. Tak trudno to zrozumieć?


----------



## broker

Leshchoo said:


> To co z Delfinem? Zostaje mam nadzieje?


delfin osobiscie prosil o bana http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=356576&page=1&pp=20

chyba mu sie znudzilo forum i zamiast sie pozegnac postanowil zrobic z siebie cierpietnika.


----------



## PB

zonc said:


> Wszystko ok??? Nikogo Raael nie obrazil... dal przyklad!!!
> 
> PS. Chyba, ze podciagniemy ostrzezenie pod ciagle czepianie sie PESY  Nieuzasadnione.


masz rację, zbyt pospiesznie przeczytałem post Rafaela, cofam co wcześniej napisałem


----------



## zonc

Kolejny dowod na to, ze to ja powinienem byc modem ) ^^ mam zawsze racje  

Jednak forum padlo by po 3 godzinach od wyboru mnie na to stanowisko... klotni by nie bylo


----------



## behemot

PB said:


> Chciałbym rówież przypomnieć, iż ten wątek jest krytyką delfina wobec mnie, zatem wszelkie niesnaski światopoglądowe sobie darujcie - chyba, że na delfinie ta cała dziecinada ma się nie zakończyć.


PB, teraz wypda zeby ktos ostrzegl ciebie. Moze ktorys z modow? Bronilem dlugo modow, ale Twoje teksty przekraczaja juz granice, nawet zwyklej kultury, nie mowiac juz o Twojej roli na forum. Nie jestes udzielnym ksieciem, i nie jest twoja rola rozstawianie nas po katach. Dziecinada byla twoja reakcja. I raczej nie ostudzi atmosfery na forum.


----------



## hubertkm

PB said:


> ależ jestem przewrażliwony, pisałem już setki razy, iż polityki, religii na tym forum nie będzie. Tak trudno to zrozumieć?


Czy zabraniasz w takim razie pokazywać zdjęcia świątyń? A moze mamy zamazywać symbole religijne, żeby nie reklamować rozmaitych wyznań? Czy wolno mi pisać, że jestem absolwentem KUL? Czy wolno zaczynać wątek/posta np. od stwierdzenia "Byłenm dziś w kosciele takimto a takim i zauważyłem to i tamtto itd.? No bo skoro ma nie być religii... 
Jak ma nie być polityki, to chyba nie powinniśmy dawać zdjęć gmachów rządowych, biur poselskich, zamazywać plakaty wyborcze, jesli trafiąsie na zdjęciu idt.?
Rozumiem oburzenie na niektóre z wypowiedzi, bo zdarzają sie taklie, których absolutnie być nie powinno - i to nie tylko na tym forum, ale i na żadnym innym, bo kulturalnym ludziom takie w ogóle nie przystoją, ale jednak mam wrażenie, ze popadamy w paranoję. Te wszystie teamty to jest życie. Jak przy dyskusji o bazylice w Licheniu pominąć niektóre istotne związane z tym kwiestie? Jak mówiąc o drewnianych kosciołach w Polsce nie mówić o postawie niektórych proboszczów, którzy po postawieniu obok murowanego straszydła pozwalają staremu kosciołowi ginąć? Jak nie komentowac w związku z polityką pewnych decyzji inwestycyjnych, które właśnie od tej polityki zależą?


----------



## PB

delfina już nie ma, wątek zamykam


----------



## PB

Schroedinger's Cat said:


> 1.Jesteś trolem i podałem na to dowody.
> 2.NIGDZIE nie obraziłem pani Senyszyn. Po raz kolejny *łżesz*. Łżesz jak pies, ty i koniaczeq. A sprawa jest prosta: Poprośmy modów o odsłonięcie tamtego wątku, to przekonamy się, kto tu troluje itp. No i czy obraziłem Senyszynową czy nie.
> Nie ma co się dalej w ten sposób przekomarzać, najprościej sobie nasz spór w ten sposób rozwiążemy. Proste.
> 3.Faktycznie, bardzo łatwo zidentyfikować, gdy ktoś obraża forumowiczów. Znów przywołuję wiadomy wątek.
> Przekonajmy się, czy obrażam innych ja, czy ty i koniaq. Proste.


Michał, mógłbyś grzeczniej wyrażać swoje opinie. Takie słownictwo jest niedopuszczalne. Proszę się poprawić - chwilowo dostajesz ostrzeżenie. Kolejny będzie brig.


----------



## marpa

vertano said:


> Gulczyński vel ZONC...


Niestety owe obrażanie kwalifikuje *vertano* do briga.


Maciej_Bydgoszcz said:


> Proponuje bana dla Vertano. ja już jego wyłączam i tyle!


----------



## revolta

Wypowiedzi "lenina" w tym watku uwazam za ostre naduzycie...
http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=324424&page=3
Jestem raczej ateista i drazni mnie obrazanie uczuc, w tym religijnych, innych ludzi...


----------



## decapitated

Popieram, najlepiej bana mu i tyle - już widac, ze nic nie wniesie do forum, a bedzie sieł zmęt i chamstwo.


----------



## PB

Na prośbę wrocławskich forumowiczów Wrocman dostał 10 dniowego briga.


----------



## discoWAW

Witam,

poniewaz szanuje kilka osob, ktore znam z tego formu (niestety jedynie wirtualnie: JPS, martin), chcialbym powiedziec, ze forum to osiagnelo juz tak zalosny, dzieciecy i smieszny poziom, ze nie zamierzam na nim nic pisac ani jego czytac.
Wole merytoryczne podejscie do szeroko pojetych inwestycji, a nie klocenie sie wiosek, wole ludzi swiadomych historii, a nie plujacych sie, ze nie jestesmy Szwajcaria, ludzi pracowitych, a nie zapryszczonych nastolatkow, ktorzy sa tak napawde lamusami, a swoja obecnoscia na forum poprawiaja swoje slabe ego. Wole pracowac w nieruchomosciach, a nie nie miec o nich podstaw i sie madrzyc, wole ludzi optymistycznych, a nie przegranych emigrantow, fanatykow niemiec czy innych czech, ludzi, ktorzy sa tak mali w swojej osobie, jaka tuta prezentuja, ze czasem mysle: do kurwy nedzy, jak mozna byc tak skonczonym idiota.
Zycze wszystkiego dobrego, ale nie wroze wielkiej przyszlosci. Powazne osoby wola robic, niz pisac i dlatego juz dawno odeszly.
Nie mam po prostu sily na czytanie glupot.
Pzdr

P.S. Legia Warszawa!


----------



## Petr

uffff


----------



## kędziorek

nie bedzie nam smutno


----------



## Bodrum

Ej ale moda na takie obwieszczanie odchodzenia z SSC to już chyba minęła?


----------



## bb78

Jaka szkoda, ze nareszcie sobie idziesz...


----------



## jacekq

No cóż, dowiedzieliśmy się że wszyscy dorośli już stąd odeszli... No to hejaaaaa, do piaskownicy chopaki i dziewuchy, a co - teraz już można!


----------



## rafael

W końcu zrobiłeś coś, za co można być Ci wdzięcznym! Papa! :wave: 



discoWAW said:


> P.S. Legia Warszawa!


Po dawce kultury i niebagatelnej polszczyzny, jaką tu zaserwowałeś, taka promocja brzmi co najmniej śmiesznie!


----------



## schabzkoscia

Czy nie jest hipokryzja, nazywac innych dziecmi, a tymczasem samemu oglaszac zabranie zabawek z piaskownicy  ?
Leszek Miller jaki byl, taki byl, ale motto mial dobre. Niestety Disco, w jego kategoriach bylbys zerem.


----------



## downhiller

Dzięki Bogu. Możesz być z siebie dumny bo ten żenujacy poziom sam prezentowałeś i jak widać nie jest to tylko moja opinia.


----------



## MAR_tm

discoWAW said:


> ze czasem mysle: do kurwy nedzy, jak mozna byc tak skonczonym idiota.


hmmm, nie znam forumowicza discoWAW, ale po tym fragmencie etykietka została sobie wystawiona 



discoWAW said:


> P.S. Legia Warszawa!


i kto tu jest infantylem  ?


----------



## AGC




----------



## Forza_imperial

:wave: papa


----------



## earth intruder

Bodrum said:


> Ej ale moda na takie obwieszczanie odchodzenia z SSC to już chyba minęła?


ale teraz jest moda na oldschool i powracanie do korzeni  więc wszystko jak najbardziej w dobrym guscie i na miejscu


----------



## Koniaczeq

W koncu  ! Jednego zacietrzewionego chama mniej :0  !


----------



## Ernie_Ampero

kędzior;10153451 said:


> nie bedzie nam smutno


Czytając ten tekst miałem wrażenie, że tyczy się ciebie no i proszę mamy dowód


----------



## behemot

poplakalem sie z wzruszenia....


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

discoWAW said:


> Witam,
> 
> czasem mysle: do kurwy nedzy, jak mozna byc tak skonczonym idiota.
> 
> P.S. Legia Warszawa!


Żegnamy pana poważnego i dojrzałego i z całego serca życzymy powodzenia i pomyślności na nowej drodze życia. 

Jakbym miał być złośliwy, to bym stwierdził, że wiele osób zaglądających do tego wątka miało myśli o podobnej treści, jak Twoja zacytowana powyżej..

serdecznie pozdrawiam

Fr. M


----------



## Niebuszewiak

Bez łaski  Watek do usuniecia


----------



## revolta

Po przeczytaniu Twojej wypowiedzi zajrzalem do Twojego "Additional Information". 
***
Date of Birth:
June 23, 1983 
Age:
23 
City:
Warsaw 
Country:
Polska 
Biography:
1983 - Born in Warsaw, ???? - died in Warsaw 
Interests:
Warsaw , ultras! 
Occupation:
student, Varsovian! 
***
Pomijajac fakt ze piszesz w kilku jezykach jednoczesnie zauwazylem ze chyba bardziej interesujesz sie swoim ulubionym klubem pilkarskim niz tematem tego forum. Wiec nie dziwie sie ze Cie to juz troche meczylo i odchodzisz. Nie rozumiem tylko dlaczego nie potrafiles sie po prostu pozegnac i obraziles grupe ponad tysiaca osob, ktore pomimo wielu roznic laczy jedno - nieprzecietne zainteresowania urbanistyka. Pewnie tego nie zrozumiem a moze i nie chce. Pozdrawiam i zycze powodzenia.


----------



## raul

Jak widzisz nikt płakać po Tobie nie bedzie nie wiem tylko po co założyłeś ten wątek. Chyba tylko po to, aby zwrócić na siebie uwage.
Ale to raczej normalne jeżeli jest sie osobą, która każdy wątek sprowadza do Legii i wyższości stolicy w stosunku do innych miast.


----------



## Koniaczeq

Nigdy nie moglem pojac tego zachwytu nad klubami pilkarskimi ...


----------



## glicek

hehe ja też nie...


----------



## JPS

Disco, wracaj - jesteś jednym z prawdziwych weteranów na tym forum!


----------



## mateq

Szkoda... odpadnie jeden z ostatnich najśmieszniejszych.

Tak z sentymentu...



mateq said:


> discoWAW said:
> 
> 
> 
> chuj z tego wyjdzie
> 
> 
> 
> i to taki, że ocipiejesz
Click to expand...




DJanos said:


> discoWAW said:
> 
> 
> 
> fajny macie ruch, kilka samolotow z WAW i juz zbiorowy onanizm
> 
> 
> 
> szkoda ze nie jestes blisko disco bo chetnie bym na tobie finiszował
Click to expand...

dużo jeszcze by się zanlazło :lol:


----------



## marek bielski

Wrocisz, kazdy wraca. 

Marek, sfrustrowany emigrant


----------



## szalony_okon

halleluja! :dance:


:cheers: Twoje zdrowie!


----------



## Erni79

Skasujcie ten wątek. Szkoda zasmiecać forum.


----------



## AUTO

Szkoda, że odchodzi kolejny forumowicz, pewnie jak zwykle przez kłótnie polityczne


----------



## orzeu

To z finiszowaniem :lol:
Autor ma piwo u mnie jak sie kiedys spotkamy :lol:


----------



## decapitated

Stanowczo żądam bana dla Lenina

Poczytajcie http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=403679

Pisanie per laska o tragicznie zmarłej dziewczynie jest skyrw*syństwem. I to nie pierwszy jego chamski wybryk. I bede tak długo pisał w tym watku, aż nie dostanie on bana.


----------



## 625

ja o to wnioskowalem juz dawno. chocby za nicka powinien dostac.


----------



## decapitated

Jeszcze dziś musi wylecieć! Poprzednio jak wnioskowałem, dałem spokój, myślałem, ze mu sie znudzi i więcej nie bedzie wchodziłna SSC, ale widac myliłem sie i miarka sie przebrała! Won mi stąd! Pardzo Was proszę o szybką reakcją. Pozdrawiam


----------



## schabzkoscia

Heh, czyli tego typu prostactwa nie tolerujesz na forum? Za to inne rodzaje, na przyklad trollowanie i zasmiecanie jest cacy?

Wnosze przy okazji o briga dla Kedziora za caloksztalt. Albo nie tolerujemy wszystkich sposobow lamania netykiety, albo pozwalamy na wszystkie.


----------



## zonc

Tutaj nie ma banów ;\ Modowie się obijają... nie mają czasu to rezygnują!! i tyle ;\ Ja z chęcią się tym zajme!!

Mi grożono ostatnio na forum, że mnie pobiją\ zabiją? i co? JAJCO.


----------



## raul

Nie wiem o co w tym wszystkim chodzi, ale jak zobacze jeszcze jeden wpis tego pajaca o nicku głupszym niż on sam to sie zdenerwuję.


----------



## decapitated

Schab, to jest dla Ciebie prostactwo? Jeśli osoba o nicku "lenin" oskarża "polachków-katoliczków" zaslepienie religią obrazująca sie zburzeniem cerkwi, to chyba jest chora umysłowo, bo to tow. lenin zasłyną burzeniem świątyń. Jesli wszędzie szuka tępo spisków kościoła, to ma obsesje. Jesli o tragicznie zmarłej dziewczynie mówi per laska i nie okazuje jej zadnego szacunku to jest zwykłym sk*rwysynem.
To chyba jest różnica miedzy jego zachowniem a głupim (w mniemaniu niektórycg), ale niewinnym zachowaniem Kędziora.

Nie widzisz różnicy? Powiedz prosze szczerze, bo uważałem Cie zawsze za trzeźwo myśląca osobe. Ale teraz wydajesz mi się zaślepiony.

Modzi! Jeszcze raz wnioskuje o bana dla lenina. Prosze zając się tym szybko!


----------



## PB

lenin otrzymał 10 dni briga


----------



## raul

to już coś chociaż wiem dobrze, ze jest to typ, który nadal bedzie siał ferment swoimi gównianymi ideologicznymi bzdurami.


----------



## schabzkoscia

Widze roznice, nie przecze. Ale dlaczego nie karzemy wszystkich wykroczen, ale jedynie te najpowazniejsze? 

Mam swiadomosc, ze inna jest kara za morderstwo, a inna za chuliganstwo. W pierwszym przypadku stosujemy od razu sroga kare, w drugim mozna dac kilka kolejnych szans. Ale nagminna recydywa zasluguje juz na jakas pouczajaca wdziecznosc od spolecznosci forum. 
Dobra, nie dokrecam juz sruby, bo zacznie sie to robic idiotyczne. Poczekam na kolejny "interesujacy" watek, kogokolwiek z ekipy zasmiecaczy i wtedy juz powaznie poprosze o briga dla tej osoby.
W kazdym razie nie uwazam wyglupow Kedziora za nieszkodliwe. Tyle chcialem powiedziec.

A teraz nie robie juz zamieszania i pozdrawiam wszystkich


----------



## decapitated

10 dni? To przeciez za mało! To mógł dostać za "katoliczków-polaczków", a "laska" to już drugie powazne wykroczenie. Recydywa. Ale i tak dzięki za reakcje.


----------



## revolta

decapitated said:


> Stanowczo żądam bana dla Lenina
> 
> Poczytajcie http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=403679
> 
> Pisanie per laska o tragicznie zmarłej dziewczynie jest skyrw*syństwem. I to nie pierwszy jego chamski wybryk. I bede tak długo pisał w tym watku, aż nie dostanie on bana.


P O P I E R A M !!!
I wiecej nie komentuje bo sie niepotrzebnie wk*****!


----------



## revolta

*Kallam*

Prosze o wywalenie Kallama razem z Jego bazarem. Dzieki


----------



## PB

Już go nie ma


----------



## matej

sytuacja lenina jest niepokojąca i sie dziwie ze Decede ma mozliwosc oceniania innych ludzi katolików nie katolik jak jest nie lepszy ! 
ps jak byś czytał biblie byś sie dowiedział ze katolicyzm ma też tolerancje a nie obzucenie pierwsze lepsze breją
taki Ciebie Decede katolik jaki zemnie elektryk.
pozdrawiam i niech zadzi rozsądek a nie widzimisie


----------



## adas

Dostał.Ale chyba już mu się skończył.


----------



## decapitated

Jakies krótkie te 10 dni :sleepy:


----------



## sojuz

Zonc zarzuca mi fałszywie, bezpodstawnie jakies manipulacje wyborcze, nie mając ku temu żadnych przesłanek. Uważam to za szczyt bezczelności i spodziewam sie jakiejs reakcji. Chyba że można tu bezkarnie poniewierać dobre imię forumowiczów bezpodstawnie zarzucając im publicznie kłamstwa:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=10368543&postcount=609


----------



## zonc

Był jakiś POLL??? Czemu to zrobiono??? Kogo to decyzja???


----------



## embercadero

Cytując wieszcza:

-Olo, czujesz? 
-Tak, ale to nie gówno, to padlina. Jak taki zaczyna od kapowania to na czym skończy? 
-Na powązkach...


----------



## marek bielski

psia krew! znowu bedzie mi wysylal swoje zdjecia. A juz mialem spokoj!


----------



## AMS guy

Przynajmniej będzie wesoło. :lol:


----------



## delfin_pl

zonc czy ten watek to zemsta ze na Ciebie nie glosowalem? zachowujesz sie jak male dziecko, decyzje podjeli wspolnie modowie.


----------



## MAR_tm

marek bielski said:


> psia krew! znowu bedzie mi wysylal swoje zdjecia. A juz mialem spokoj!



:hahaha: :hahaha:


----------



## matej

banem'all !!


----------



## Bodrum

To na pewno wielki spisek ruchu oporu!


----------



## zonc

delfin_pl said:


> zonc czy ten watek to zemsta ze na Ciebie nie glosowalem? zachowujesz sie jak male dziecko, decyzje podjeli wspolnie modowie.


Pytam serio... teraz się zorientowałem!! Jestem tylko ciekawy!!! Poprzednia odbanowana osoba miała pewną procedurę...


----------



## Koniaczeq

^^ Jak mogliscie ! Nikt nie konsultowal tej decyzji z Zonkiem, a on prawie zostal moderatorem ! Wszyscy jestescie Bydziofobami ! A fe !


----------



## Bodrum

Koniaq no nie rób scen


----------



## Ernie_Ampero

zonc said:


> Był jakiś POLL??? Czemu to zrobiono??? Kogo to decyzja???


Poprawnie mówi się "czyja" a nie kogo, i ty chcesz na moderatora...:banana:


----------



## delfin_pl

zonc said:


> Pytam serio... teraz się zorientowałem!! Jestem tylko ciekawy!!! Poprzednia odbanowana osoba miała pewną procedurę...


mam nadzieje ze scen nie bedziesz robil


----------



## zonc

delfin_pl said:


> mam nadzieje ze scen nie bedziesz robil


Coś ty  aczkolwiek... samowolka modów kolejna ;\ ostatnia skończyła się obaleniem marpy. Ciekawe jaki ta będzie miała koniec :nuts: 

 mieło pisania ) 

PS. Wreszcie powrót, a nie odejście :cheers:


----------



## Tomaso

Witaj Delfin!


----------



## ChrisPL

Bodrum said:


> To na pewno wielki spisek ruchu oporu!


bylych angentow wsi!


----------



## zonc

^^

Może to spisek Żwirka i Muchomorka??? Podejrzane mordy...


----------



## delfin_pl

dobra torby nie robmy afery


----------



## god

Bardzo dobrze ze zostal odbanowany  Wnosil bardzo duzo na forum, szczegolnie o 3miescie


----------



## Eldorado

delfin wnosil duzo wiecej w to forum niz np taki zonc...
Mysle ze warto przeprowadzic powszechna amnestie i zniesc wszystkie bany nadane dotychczas na polskim forum. Dajmy szanse tym ludziom, napewno sie przez ten czas uspokoili i czegos nauczyli


----------



## raul

Naprawde gruba afera koperkowa, jest po co zakładac kolejny wątek!!!
Odbanowany?, to dobrze, ale po co robić sensacje??


----------



## zonc

Eldorado said:


> delfin wnosil duzo wiecej w to forum niz np taki zonc...


Muszę się zgodzić... dla Trójmiasta wnosi więcej :nuts:


----------



## oralB

Delfin został odbanowany decyzją moderatorów i wydaje mnie się, że szersza debata na ten temat jest zbędna. Po prostu był forumowiczem, który sporo wnosił na forum i uznaliśmy, że warto dać jeszcze jedną szansę (gdyż karę odbył już niemałą). 

wątek zamykam


----------



## earth intruder

Dawno nie było, nie?????

Ja powiem, że się stęskniłem za tymi wątkami :toilet: :gunz: :tyty: :ancient: :righton: :righton: :righton: :righton: :righton: :righton: :righton: :righton: :grouphug:


----------



## Misiek

No to jest już nas 2-óch  Nic ostatnio do forum nie wnoszę...moja fascynacja wieżowcami już minęła...a więc czas się pożegnać :wave: :wave: I tak się kończy moja historia na FPW zapoczątkowna w 2002


----------



## zonc

Huraaaaaaaaa !!!

I tak Was nie lubiłem.


----------



## earth intruder

oszzz ty podły zoncu!!!


----------



## lenin

Misiek said:


> No to jest już nas 2-óch  Nic ostatnio do forum nie wnoszę...moja fascynacja wieżowcami już minęła...a więc czas się pożegnać :wave: :wave: I tak się kończy moja historia na FPW zapoczątkowna w 2002


teraz zacznisz pisać na forum "parterowych konstrukcji" lub "niskich budowli logistycznych"


----------



## dawid_silesia

straszne, normalnie zamkne sie w sobie z tego powodu


----------



## earth intruder

a wątek założyłem nie dlatego, że odchodzę (spokojnie nie płaczcie), bo nie odchodzę, za głęboko już siedzę w tym g*****  ale dlatego żeby przypomnieć o tej tradycji, któa została przerwana.


----------



## Raine

No i przez to przyczyniłeś się do odejścia Miśka :lol:


----------



## earth intruder

sorry  tak jakoś niechcący wyszło

wróóóóóóóci... jak każdy...


----------



## Misiek

Już dawno się nosiłem z zamiarem odejścia z forum  Moja aktywność powoli zamiera i już chyba osiągnęła swoje minimum, więc nadszedł idealny czas, ażeby odejść  , miałem to zrobić bez fajerwerków, ale skro już nadarzyła sie taka okazja 

Pozdr


----------



## Bodrum

Pa, Misiek, wpadnij jutro do mnie na oficjalne oglądanie nowego DVD Mylene


----------



## PB

Żegnamy i buziaki na drogę zasyłamy.


----------



## Pietras1988

zobacz gdzie leży Kurów, to zobaczysz, że naprawdę jest ważny... Tyle w temacie


----------



## talkinghead

Pietras 3 dni za caloksztalt.


----------



## piotrekb

del


----------



## Tomaso

Dzięki za odbanowanie! 
Co było, a nie jest, nie pisze się w rejestr!


----------



## Patryjota

Pietras1988 said:


> nie pracuję na BANNED, a jeśli ktoś upadnie na głowę, to wtedy założę nowe konto


Za same określenie ze po BANNED będzie bawił się w kotka i myszkę z modami powinna być kara . Wręcz bezczelne olewanie zasad jakie są na SSC


----------



## Iks Igrek Zet

Pietras nie zasługuje na bana, bo pisze co mu leży na wątrobie


----------



## Tygrys

^^ Bronisz sam siebie?


----------



## Adolf Warski

@Patryjota: nie, nie powinno. Wiem, że go nie lubicie, ale jednak zasadą jest karanie za czyny karalne a nie za zapowiedzi czynów, chyba że są to groźby.



Iks Igrek Zet said:


> Pietras nie zasługuje na bana, bo pisze co mu leży na wątrobie


Właśnie chyba zasłużył.

Tzn. ja ich nie nadaję i brzydzę się banami, ale z tego, co wiem, to nawet tak zasłużeni ludzie jak Blok byli banowani za kolejne konta.


----------



## Iks Igrek Zet

Exar Kun said:


> ^^ Bronisz sam siebie?


śmieszny jesteś w tym momencie


----------



## Iks Igrek Zet

jak to ktoś powiedział "a teraz drogie dzieci, możecie pocałować mnie w dupę". Kończę swoją przygodę na forum ze względu na chamstwo adminów i ich kabli!


----------



## Patryjota

Iks Igrek Zet said:


> Kończę swoją przygodę na forum ze względu na chamstwo adminów i ich kabli!


Oj przydał by się jakiś polski admin - bo modowie to troche za mało na takie polskie forum


----------



## Iks Igrek Zet

powinieneś napisać "przydałby" kablu ;]


----------



## Iks Igrek Zet

This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 19 seconds.


----------



## Iks Igrek Zet

This forum requires that you wait 30 seconds between posts. Please try again in 19 seconds...


----------



## Patryjota

Iks Igrek Zet said:


> powinieneś napisać "przydałby" kablu ;]


Udało się - tak na błąd reagował tylko Pietras1988


----------



## Tygrys

Iks Igrek Zet said:


> jak to ktoś powiedział "a teraz drogie dzieci, możecie pocałować mnie w dupę". *Kończę swoją przygodę na forum* ze względu na chamstwo adminów i ich kabli!


Jesteś gołosłowny...

Edit: Widzę, że Soboleus Ciebie wyręczył.

Iks Igrek Zet ma bana, więc Pietras1988 też powinien mieć skoro to ten sam user?


----------



## Patryjota

Exar Kun said:


> Iks Igrek Zet ma bana, więc Pietras1988 też powinien mieć skoro to ten sam user.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=1405420
tu dorobek Iks Igrek Zet - zobaczcie na dwa wpisy poza księgą brigów i banów - widac teraz na 100% to Pietras1988 
Za dwa konta musi być BANNED na AMEN - jak z Jozinem z Bagien


----------



## Tygrys

^^ Mi wystarczył Jego pierwszy antysemicki post, żeby wiedzieć, że to Pietras. Tak czy siak nie mam zamiaru sobie nim więcej zawracać głowy. Szkoda czasu...


----------



## oralB

Pietras1988 dostaje bana za założenie drugiego konta i za całokształt.


----------



## talkinghead

Tomaso said:


> Dzięki za odbanowanie!
> Co było, a nie jest, nie pisze się w rejestr!


Smacznego.


----------



## blix

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18483006&postcount=1054

Koledze chyba przydałoby się upomnienie.


----------



## pawelM

prosze skasowac posty od nr 744 w doł http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=413311&page=38

dziekuje

nie ten watek na wniosek. post przesuniety pozostale 2 (komentarze) usuniete


----------



## zonc

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18578550&postcount=1276

Obrażanie schaba jest chyba nie na miejscu.


----------



## Adolf Warski

Dlaczego zonc nie ma w miejscu zamieszkania "Bydgoszcz"?


----------



## HAL 9010

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=18583473#post18583473

wnoszę o trzydniowego briga dla mnie ... wybaczcie ale sesja mnie ponosi


----------



## mikeleg

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18582205&postcount=380

Wg. mnie szydzenie z tragedii, nie jest na miejscu...


----------



## QWERTY

http://www.skyscrapercity...postcount=147
^^
Użytkownikowi posługującemu się nickiem *dominix* za wycieczki personalne należałoby się chociaż ostrzeżenie.


----------



## zonc

Adolf Warski said:


> Dlaczego zonc nie ma w miejscu zamieszkania "Bydgoszcz"?


Dołek, a poza tym ogłosiłem niepodległość.


----------



## J.T.Fly

*lenin* ma briga?????

Za co? Jeżeli za tamten post o ambasadzie... No nie wiem, on ma taki sposób pisania, lekko groteskowy, ale wątpię, żeby to było z jego strony naśmiewanie się...

Imho to za dużo...


----------



## 625

to nie pierwszy raz gdy przesadzil. niestety.


----------



## wiewior

QWERTY said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity...postcount=147
> ^^
> Użytkownikowi posługującemu się nickiem *dominix* za wycieczki personalne należałoby się chociaż ostrzeżenie.


Zdecydowany sprzeciw - chamskie, krzykliwe, nic nie wnoszące posty to domena QWERTY.


----------



## J.T.Fly

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18606294

Ten pan powinien chyba odpocząć od forum.

EDIT - dzięki


----------



## miiszczu

Uprzedziłeś mnei Jarku... Właśnie to samo miałem wkleić. Po prostu ręce opadają. Jednocześnie proszę o szybkie skasowanie tego posta, bo robi tylko wstyd...


----------



## talkinghead

J.T.Fly said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18606294
> 
> Ten pan powinien chyba odpocząć od forum.


3 dni


----------



## miiszczu

To jeszcze prośba u usunięcie, bo post dalej istnieje...

Edit:

Dziękuję


----------



## Kiryl

Proszę o miesiąc a najlepiej 2 miesiące bana dla mnie!
Mam dużo zajęć i nauki a ja ciągle siedzę na tym SSC :evil:
I żeby moderator nie miał wyrzutów sumienia.
Ten jebany SSC mnie uzależnił:bash:


----------



## pmaciej7

Kiryl said:


> Ten jebany SSC mnie uzależnił :bash:


Znieważył SSC! BanaMu! 

--------------

Lepiej nie histeryzuj, tylko skup się i sam zwalcz skłonność. 

--------------

A w sumie to dobrze, że SSC w przeciwieństwie do innych nałogów chociaż portfela nie rujnuje.


----------



## lenin

niech se znajdzie inny nałóg który go wciągnie alko..narko...lub telenowele


----------



## Offspring

Nałogowcy często zrzucają winę za swoje niepowodzenia na swój nałóg [powiedział nałogowiec WoW  ]


----------



## Kiryl

Nie chodzi to o nałóg jako taki że nie mogę bez tego zyć itd
Chodzi o to że mam dużo do zrobienia,a każde siedzenie przy SSC tylko przeczytanie tych wybranych najważniejszych wątków to ok 1h-2h. nie mówiąc o innych wątkach, a ja niestety tyle czasu teraz nie mam. A wchodze codziennie bo codziennie jest coś ciekawego do do przeczytania tutaj lub coś interesującego się wydarzyło itd. Wiec lepiej będzie jak dostanę 1 czy 2 m-c briga i zajmę się tym co mam robić.


----------



## 625

wylacz net w domu. pomaga.


----------



## 625

PrzemasPL znow w brigu.


----------



## delfin_pl

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18696522&postcount=515



PrzemasPL said:


> Właśnie wielka szkoda że nikt cię nie pobił pedale może dało by ci to coś do myślenia! Fuj, ochydny jesteś. Wielka szkoda, że nie ma już Sanctum Officium bo z chęcią bym widział jak płoniesz na stosie.


ehh szkoda słów.

edit, dziekuje 625


----------



## talkinghead

625 said:


> PrzemasPL znow w brigu.


brig? jaki brig. napalmem go.


----------



## kacper1000

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=18704707#post18704707

Wnoszę o conajmniej 3-dniowy zakaz pisania postów dla użytkownika ssswirek1. Użytkownik ten operuje wyrażeniami wulgarnymi, takimi jak np. k..... Oprócz tego publicznie mnie obraża, stosując złośliwie w moją stronę niemiłe uwagi.


----------



## ssswirek1

^^:lol:



> Chciałeś to mas. ODCHODZĘ. Nie na tydzień, ale NA ZAWSZE.


^^Pamiętasz Kacperku ? :lol::lol:


----------



## talkinghead

swirku... zmien watek na pm. tam sie pokochacie


----------



## Hubix

W sumie wymienił prawie wszystkie ulubione Polaków słowa 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18707853&postcount=228

Szanuję poglądy, ale może coś na ochłodę?


----------



## barnizura

^^ Najlepsze to "Pozdrawiam" :lol: :banana:


----------



## ssswirek1

^^ To jest COŚ....!!!!


----------



## talkinghead

barnizura said:


> ^^ Najlepsze to "Pozdrawiam" :lol: :banana:


no facet grzecznie pozdrowil. co sie czepiasz  ...


----------



## pmaciej7

Dopiero końcówka lutego, a już mamy cytat roku. :colgate:


----------



## barnizura

talkinghead said:


> no facet grzecznie pozdrowil. co sie czepiasz  ...


Wcale się nie czepiam, po prostu jestem pod wrażeniem, ten post pokazuje nam, że nawet w stanach najwyższego uniesienia można pokazać jak kulturalnym się jest.
A swoją drogą to też chętnie bym to zobaczył w najlepszych cytatach. :lol:

EDIT: dzięki, @Hubix


----------



## Hubix

^^ Wedle życzenia, wrzuciłem  Po cenzurze oczywiście 

A oryginalny post to przydałoby się chociaż skasować albo przeedytować - takiej ilości wulgaryzmów to jeszcze tu nie widziałem...

Jeżeli w "cytatach" nawet po mojej cenzurze post się nie nadaje to proszę także o jego skasowanie.


----------



## pmaciej7

Ponieważ post jest kontrowersyjny, to ja proszę o zgodę modów na umieszczenie go.

Dopisane: A już poszedł.


----------



## Deadeye Reloaded

Wlasnie dostalem ta PM od usera Cracovia. hno:
Widocznie nie podoba mu sie moje zdanie w jednym threadu w DLM...:nuts:
Moje pytanie jest czy to juz wystarczy dla bana albo pol roku briga?




> Zdrajca
> Zamknij ryj ty pieprzony zdrajco, jak bym cie znal to bys dostal plaskacza dobrze ze jestes w niemczech bo bys mial u nas problemy z takimy tezami jak ty wyglaszasz...
> 
> Pies cie jebal


EDIT: Sorry, ale szukalem przetlumaczenia dla slowa "plaskacz" ale nic nie znalazlem.  Co to slowo znaczy?


----------



## talkinghead

Jakby Ci to powiedziec.

Moim zdaniem jest to Wasza prywatna sprawa. PM to PM. Niezbyt ladnie jest ujawniac publicznie (lepiej bylo PM do modow). 

No a jesli chodzi o uzytkownika Cracovia... to sie nazywa "kultura inaczej". Jesli sie sytuacja powtorzy PM do nas i Cracovia dostanie briga - na ustatkowanie gospodarki hormonalnej.


----------



## Hyper

Deadeye Reloaded said:


> EDIT: Sorry, ale szukalem przetlumaczenia dla slowa "plaskacz" ale nic nie znalazlem.  Co to slowo znaczy?


W mowie potocznej: Uderzenie kogoś z liścia, z plaskacza - z otwartej pięści. Kobiety facetów tak biją na ogół


----------



## Phelot

Hyper said:


> W mowie potocznej: Uderzenie kogoś z liścia, z plaskacza - *z otwartej pięści*. Kobiety facetów tak biją na ogół


To pięść może być otwarta? 
Chyba: "z otwartej dłoni" chciałeś napisać...


----------



## Tygrys

Phelot said:


> To pięść może być otwarta?
> Chyba: "z otwartej dłoni" chciałeś napisać...


Można kogoś uderzyć "otwartą pięścią". Na przykład w taekwondo (nr.21):

http://www.tkndopole.terramail.pl/powierzchnie.htm#27#27



EOT


----------



## blix

Hyper said:


> W mowie potocznej: Uderzenie kogoś z liścia, z plaskacza - z otwartej pięści. Kobiety facetów tak biją na ogół


Jakieś przykre doświadczenia  ?


----------



## Mr. Karatchan

Deadeye Reloaded said:


> Wlasnie dostalem ta PM od usera Cracovia. hno:
> Widocznie nie podoba mu sie moje zdanie w jednym threadu w DLM...:nuts:
> Moje pytanie jest czy to juz wystarczy dla bana albo pol roku briga?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Sorry, ale szukalem przetlumaczenia dla slowa "plaskacz" ale nic nie znalazlem.  Co to slowo znaczy?


Zdaje się, ze "z plaskacza" dostawali volksdeutsche w czasie okupacji. Ale może sie mylę, może to były bardziej wyrafinowane pieszczoty. Z historii zawsze tylko mierną miałem.


----------



## PrzemasPL

delfin_pl said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18696522&postcount=515
> 
> 
> ehh szkoda słów.
> 
> edit, dziekuje 625


Działasz jak małolat który chowa się za starszym bratem jak chce go ktoś bić.
Typowe dla takich jak ty.


----------



## delfin_pl

PrzemasPL said:


> Działasz jak małolat który chowa się za starszym bratem jak chce go ktoś bić.
> Typowe dla takich jak ty.


trudno zebym nie zareagowal, jak zyczysz mi smierci i mnie wyzywasz. Ciesz sie, ze tak lagodnie cie potraktowano.


----------



## PrzemasPL

delfin_pl said:


> trudno zebym nie zareagowal, jak zyczysz mi smierci i mnie wyzywasz. Ciesz sie, ze tak lagodnie cie potraktowano.


A myślisz że jak dostane bana to się popłacze? Wcale nie życzyłem ci śmierci a nazywam rzeczy po imieniu (tak samo ja złodzieja nazywam złodziejem).


----------



## delfin_pl

a nie napisales ze z checia bys ogladal jak plone na stosie? i ze jestem ohydnym pedalem?


----------



## PrzemasPL

delfin_pl said:


> a nie napisales ze z checia bys ogladal jak plone na stosie?


Tu chodzi o to że jak by coś takiego miało miejsce to bym popatrzył, nic nie wspomniałem że ja chce tak zrobić.



> i ze jestem ohydnym pedalem?


A co ja tu źle napsałem?


----------



## delfin_pl

^^^ zamiast przeprosic, to dalej brniesz, nie zdziwie sie jak dostaniesz za to bana.

a to dla odswieżenia Twojej pamieci.



PrzemasPL said:


> Właśnie wielka *szkoda że nikt cię nie pobił pedale* może dało by ci to coś do myślenia! Fuj, ochydny jesteś. *Wielka szkoda, że nie ma już Sanctum Officium bo z chęcią bym widział jak płoniesz na stosie*.


----------



## behemot

Hextorowi chyba przyda się odpoczynek 
za całokształt ze szczególnym uwzględnieniem tego:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18767000&postcount=322

a, temu [tu nazywam po imieniu] osobnikowi z nickiem PrzemasPL to juz tylko ban pomoże.


----------



## delfin_pl

nastepny milusinski



Hextor said:


> Skoro mozna na 2 miasta to głosuję na Lwów i Gdynię, wiec ktoś z 3miasta stawia mi browara (byle nie ten pedzio Delfin).


----------



## PrzemasPL

Tak tylko przypomne że w naszym kodeksie karnym i konstytucji nie ma zapisu mówiącego co kolwiek o orientacji seksualnej, a że mamy prawo rzymskie gdzie coś co nie jest zabronione jest dozwolone wiec możesz gdzieś daleko swoje frustracje schować.


----------



## Tomczas

delfin_pl said:


> nastepny milusinski


A za co? Przecież nie musi Cię lubić i chcieć wypić z Tobą browara.


----------



## delfin_pl

PrzemasPL said:


> *Tak tylko przypomne że w naszym kodeksie karnym i konstytucji nie ma zapisu mówiącego co kolwiek o orientacji seksualnej*, a że mamy prawo rzymskie gdzie coś co nie jest zabronione jest dozwolone wiec możesz gdzieś daleko swoje flustracje schować.


to sie lepiej zapoznaj z ta konstytucja i prawem karnym.


----------



## behemot

delfin_pl said:


> to sie lepiej zapoznaj z ta konstytucja i prawem karnym.


Delfin daj sobie spokój z dyskusjami.
Z buractwem się nie dyskutuje, do buractwa strzela się w obronie własnej.

A pozatym buractwo sie f*l*ustruje, cokolwiek to znaczy.


----------



## PrzemasPL

delfin_pl said:


> to sie lepiej zapoznaj z ta konstytucja i prawem karnym.


trzy najwazniejsze zapiski:
Art. 13.
Zakazane jest istnienie partii politycznych i innych organizacji odwołujących się w swoich programach do totalitarnych metod i praktyk działania nazizmu, faszyzmu i komunizmu, a także tych, których program lub działalność zakłada lub dopuszcza nienawiść rasową i narodowościową, stosowanie przemocy w celu zdobycia władzy lub wpływu na politykę państwa albo przewiduje utajnienie struktur lub członkostwa.
Art. 256.
Kto publicznie propaguje faszystowski lub inny totalitarny ustrój państwa lub nawołuje do nienawiści na tle różnic narodowościowych, etnicznych, rasowych, wyznaniowych albo ze względu na bezwyznaniowość, podlega grzywnie, karze ograniczenia wolności albo pozbawienia wolności do lat 2.
Art. 257.
Kto publicznie znieważa grupę ludności albo poszczególną osobę z powodu jej przynależności narodowościowej, etnicznej, rasowej, wyznaniowej albo z powodu jej bezwyznaniowości lub z takich powodów narusza nietykalność cielesną innej osoby, podlega karze pozbawienia wolności do lat 3.


----------



## Tygrys

PrzemasPL said:


> Tak tylko przypomne że w naszym kodeksie karnym i konstytucji nie ma zapisu mówiącego co kolwiek o orientacji seksualnej, a że mamy prawo rzymskie gdzie coś co nie jest zabronione jest dozwolone wiec możesz gdzieś daleko swoje frustracje schować.


^^


Jasonhouse said:


> **No posting intentionally inciteful commentary... Personal attacks, Trolling, Flaming, overt negativity, baiting, etc. This rule is especially applicative of forumers who hijack or troll a thread/local forum, basically just to bash the topic or participants of the thread/local forum.
> 
> *Expression of hate...We do not tolerate hateful messages. This includes things such as racism, sexism, xenophobia, religious bashing, open support of terrorism, homophobia, ultra nationalism or provincialism. If you generally have a problem with an entire group of people because of their nationality, religion, race of sexuality, that is your problem. Don't make it ours too.*


Złamałeś wewnętrzne prawo tego forum i nie ma sensu zasłaniać się polskim kodeksem karny.

Za tekst do delfina powinieneś dostać bana i tyle...


----------



## Mr. Karatchan

PrzemasPL said:


> trzy najwazniejsze zapiski:
> Art. 13.
> Zakazane jest istnienie partii politycznych i innych organizacji odwołujących się w swoich programach do totalitarnych metod i praktyk działania nazizmu, faszyzmu i komunizmu, a także tych, których program lub działalność zakłada lub dopuszcza nienawiść rasową i narodowościową, stosowanie przemocy w celu zdobycia władzy lub wpływu na politykę państwa albo przewiduje utajnienie struktur lub członkostwa.
> Art. 256.
> Kto publicznie propaguje faszystowski lub inny totalitarny ustrój państwa lub nawołuje do nienawiści na tle różnic narodowościowych, etnicznych, rasowych, wyznaniowych albo ze względu na bezwyznaniowość, podlega grzywnie, karze ograniczenia wolności albo pozbawienia wolności do lat 2.
> Art. 257.
> Kto publicznie znieważa grupę ludności albo poszczególną osobę z powodu jej przynależności narodowościowej, etnicznej, rasowej, wyznaniowej albo z powodu jej bezwyznaniowości lub z takich powodów narusza nietykalność cielesną innej osoby, podlega karze pozbawienia wolności do lat 3.


Jest jeszcze 212 kk i 216 kk.


----------



## pmaciej7

Zgadzam się w pełni z Exar Kunem. 

Jestem tolerancyjny, ale to co robi PrzemasPL to jest spore przegięcie. Tym bardziej, że nie pierwszy raz brigował za _expression of hate_.


----------



## ervinn

albo _hate speech_


----------



## Tomczas

pmaciej7 said:


> Zgadzam się w pełni z Exar Kunem.
> 
> Jestem tolerancyjny, ale to co robi PrzemasPL to jest spore przegięcie. Tym bardziej, że nie pierwszy raz brigował za _expression of hate_.


Tak samo jak delfin i inni, którzy np. ciągle obrażają kościól, czy Kaczyńskich.


----------



## delfin_pl

nikomu nie zycze pobicia i tym bardziej smierci, kosciol to jakas konkretna osoba? Kaczynskich nie lubie,ale nie wyzywam, najgorsze co napisalem o nich to Kaczory, czy Klamczynscy, jak nie odrozniasz tego od czego Przemek napisal to swiadczy tylko o totalnym braku obiektywizmu.


----------



## Tomczas

delfin_pl said:


> nikomu nie zycze pobicia i tym bardziej smierci, kosciol to jakas konkretna osoba? Kaczynskich nie lubie,ale nie wyzywam, najgorsze co napisalem o nich to Kaczory, czy Klamczynscy, jak nie odrozniasz tego od czego Przemek napisal to swiadczy tylko o totalnym braku obiektywizmu.


Ostatnio napisałeś np., że Kaczyński to jełop, więc to że PrzemasPL napisał, że jesteś ohydny, jest chyba podobną obrazą?

A on też Tobie nie życzy pobicia czy śmierci, wyraził tylko przypuszczenie, że jeślibyś wszedł w nieturystyczne miejsca Egiptu i ktoś by Cię pobił to może byś zmądrzał - nie obrażał tak "katolandu" i nie wychwalał islamistów za ich rzekomą tolerancyjność.


----------



## delfin_pl

^^^ przeczytaj konkretnie co napisal, ze szkoda, ze mnie nie pobito i ze chetnie by zobaczyl mnie plonacego na stosie.


----------



## PrzemasPL

Dobra kończymy tę farsę, ja do delfina już się nieodzywam i on dla mnie nie istnieje.


----------



## darius.

jak dla mnie to Ty powinieneś już za swoją sygnaturkę wylecieć.


----------



## talkinghead

PrzemasPL odpoczywa 3 dni - za sygnature.
I jest na najlepszej drodze do pozegnania sie z forum na zawsze.


----------



## PrzemasPL

A co złego w mojej sygnaturce?


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

ookoo (BAN), znany tez jako iwan (BAN), vel sprzedaz (BAN), a.k.a. wstretnykomuch (BAN) wrocil znowu i dalej sieje swoje pierdoły


----------



## pmaciej7

PrzemasPL said:


> A co złego w mojej sygnaturce?


Albo masz schizofrenię, albo będziesz teraz udawał, że tylko zamawiałeś piwo salutem rzymskim, albo liczysz na to, że nikt nie zauważył. 

ad. 1. To trzeba leczyć, a nie pisać na forum,
ad. 2. Na to się tu nie nabieramy,
ad 3. Zauważyliśmy:


----------



## _Piotrek_

1. Salut rzymski jak sama nazwa wskazuje ma swoje źródło w starożytnym Rzymie. To że jacyś brunatni lewicowcy go przejęli nie oznacza że ma już na zawsze się z nimi kojarzyć. To pozdrowienie ruchów narodowych od dawien dawna, które z faszyzmem nie mają nic wspólnego.

2. Cóż takiego strasznego zawiera ta sygnaturka ?. Tomaso ma (miał ?) fragment z Piaseckiego o robieniu ubranka ze skóry komisarza sowieckiego 

th. To ze dotyczyla miedzy innymi Ciebie. A nie lubie jak obrazaja moich kolegow z PHP . Wystarczy?


----------



## lenin

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> ookoo (BAN), znany tez jako iwan (BAN), vel sprzedaz (BAN), a.k.a. wstretnykomuch (BAN) wrocil znowu i dalej sieje swoje pierdoły


o fajnie..znowu pojedzie po łodzi jak po pstrej kobyle!!..ciekawe kto mu za to płaci??..jak się teraz oko oko nazywa??


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

^^ Rysiukalisz i nie tylko ja tak sadze


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

_Piotrek_ said:


> 1. Salut rzymski jak sama nazwa wskazuje ma swoje źródło w starożytnym Rzymie. To że jacyś brunatni lewicowcy go przejęli nie oznacza że ma już na zawsze się z nimi kojarzyć. To pozdrowienie ruchów narodowych od dawien dawna, które z faszyzmem nie mają nic wspólnego.


Nic a nic. A poza tym to powszechnie znany sposób zamawiania piwa.

Fr. M


----------



## behemot

Frater M.:M.: said:


> Nic a nic. A poza tym to powszechnie znany sposób zamawiania piwa.
> 
> Fr. M


Starożytny sposób zamawiania piwa. Bardziej nawet starożytny niz samo piwo.


----------



## pmaciej7

Tja... 
Ciekawe, czy gdyby tych, którzy tak chętnie powołują się na salut rzymski odpytać z historii armii rzymskiej albo obyczajów i pozdrowień rzymskich, to mieli by coś do powiedzenia na ten temat? Na zdrowy rozum powinni.

I dlaczego PrzemasPL nie ma jeszcze briga wprowadzonego do wykonania?


----------



## talkinghead

pmaciej7 said:


> Tja...
> Ciekawe, czy gdyby tych, którzy tak chętnie powołują się na salut rzymski odpytać z historii armii rzymskiej albo obyczajów i pozdrowień rzymskich, to mieli by coś do powiedzenia na ten temat? Na zdrowy rozum powinni.
> 
> I dlaczego PrzemasPL nie ma jeszcze briga wprowadzonego do wykonania?


upieklo sie - system sie "zawiesil". 
zobaczymy.


----------



## PrzemasPL

pmaciej7 said:


> Tja...
> Ciekawe, czy gdyby tych, którzy tak chętnie powołują się na salut rzymski odpytać z historii armii rzymskiej albo obyczajów i pozdrowień rzymskich, to mieli by coś do powiedzenia na ten temat? Na zdrowy rozum powinni.


Wisi w sieci dobry artykuł o tym spornym geście jak ktos chce to na pw moge podesłać i sie rozwieją wszelkie wątpliwosci, i kończmy ten offtopic bo się balagan robi.


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

^^ Myślę że ten artykuł jest tutaj tak samo potrzebny jak wywody na temat symboliki swastyki w hinduizmie.

Fr. M


----------



## Mindcrasher

Frater M.:M.: said:


> ^^ Myślę że ten artykuł jest tutaj tak samo potrzebny jak wywody na temat symboliki swastyki w hinduizmie.
> 
> Fr. M


Tak w ogóle swastyka pochodzi ze Staroż. Grecji
EOT


----------



## PrzemasPL

Frater M.:M.: said:


> ^^ Myślę że ten artykuł jest tutaj tak samo potrzebny jak wywody na temat symboliki swastyki w hinduizmie.
> 
> Fr. M


Dlatego jak ktoś chce to na pw podesle.


----------



## 625

Przemas, uber alles i *********** to tez Greckie hasla?


----------



## PrzemasPL

625 said:


> Przemas


Mój nick z innego forum




> uber alles


a to ma z tym zwiazek: http://images29.fotosik.pl/169/d0b3df9f1c21feab.jpg



> ***********


Nie wim o czym mówisz. (usenet?)


> to tez Greckie hasla?


Z jezyków indoeuropejskich.


----------



## VO3City

Mindcrasher said:


> Tak w ogóle swastyka pochodzi ze Staroż. Grecji
> EOT


Tak w ogóle swastyka to symbol pierwotny (solarny) i raczej nie można powiedzieć że pochodzi z jakiegoś konkretnego miejsca, czy został stworzony przez jakąś konkretną kulturę. Symbol swastyki jest sporo starszy niż starożytna Grecja więc raczej z takowej nie pochodzi. Niegdyś symbol swastyki malowali sobie nawet Słowianie nad drzwiami wejściowymi do swoich domów, miała przynieść ona szczęście jego mieszkańcom (coś jak dzisiejszy krzyż)… oczywiście symbol ten znali nie tylko Europejczycy bo od wielu tysiącleci występował w najróżniejszych kulturach praktycznie na całym świecie. 

Glupi nazisci zrobili z symbolu szczescia symbol zla i cierpienia :bash:


----------



## zonc

Zamachowiec said:


> karłowaty to ty masz mózg, załóż dresik z trzema paskami, wskocz do swojej BMW serie draj, jedź na zakupy do jakiegoś ekskluzywnego butiku w warszawie, ewentualnie jeszcze posiedź na podgrzewanym sedesie. myslę, ze to powinno pomoc sie trochę odstresować, pozbyć frustracji, depresji, itd...




To z dresami mocne  Pomyśleć co ona ma na swoich avatarze. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18808401&postcount=1325


----------



## zonc

Jadę masowo:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18795881&postcount=79

Nazywanie kogoś patologią tylko za to, że podoba mu się rotunda jest przegięciem.


----------



## Zamachowiec

zonc said:


> To z dresami mocne  Pomyśleć co ona ma na swoich avatarze.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18808401&postcount=1325


na avatarze nie mam dresiarzy:lol: ale mogles tego nie wiedziec


----------



## Adolf Warski

zonc said:


> Jadę masowo:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18795881&postcount=79
> 
> Nazywanie kogoś patologią tylko za to, że podoba mu się rotunda jest przegięciem.


patologia
1. «nauka o chorobach»
2. «stan chorobowy organizmu»
3. «oddział w szpitalu ginekologicznym przeznaczony dla kobiet z powikłaniami w przebiegu ciąży»
4. «nieprawidłowe zjawiska występujące w życiu społecznym»

To, co robi zonc też jest przegięciem (i także patologią w rozumieniu czwartym) - i wnioskuję o taką samą karę dla zonca jak dla architektonika. Nie piszę jaką, nie jestem przekonany, że w ogóle potrzebna jest kara za takie rzeczy, ale po prostu - taką samą, zgodnie z zasadą równości i braterstwa.


----------



## ervinn

VO3City said:


> Tak w ogóle swastyka to symbol pierwotny (solarny) i raczej nie można powiedzieć że pochodzi z jakiegoś konkretnego miejsca, czy został stworzony przez jakąś konkretną kulturę. Symbol swastyki jest sporo starszy niż starożytna Grecja więc raczej z takowej nie pochodzi. Niegdyś symbol swastyki malowali sobie nawet Słowianie nad drzwiami wejściowymi do swoich domów, miała przynieść ona szczęście jego mieszkańcom (coś jak dzisiejszy krzyż)… oczywiście symbol ten znali nie tylko Europejczycy bo od wielu tysiącleci występował w najróżniejszych kulturach praktycznie na całym świecie.
> 
> Glupi nazisci zrobili z symbolu szczescia symbol zla i cierpienia :bash:


co ciekawe w II RP kilka polskich jednostek posługiwało się swastyką
w schronisku "Murowaniec" jest nawet tablica pamiątkowa poświęcona jednej z nich.


----------



## Handsome by nature

Moze jestem zbyt drobiazgowy, ale czy mi sie wydaje, ze misiem nie nazywamy zadnego z userow forum?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18848353&postcount=1141


----------



## Mindcrasher

Miś to w żadnym wypadku obelga!


----------



## talkinghead

Handsome by nature said:


> Moze jestem zbyt drobiazgowy, ale czy mi sie wydaje, ze misiem nie nazywamy zadnego z userow forum?
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18848353&postcount=1141


A kto to jest Davidek z cytowanego postu? Ty?


----------



## 0maniek0

ja bym dal ivicy 5 miesiecznego briga..w koncu Handsome to zglosil...dzialaj TH


----------



## Handsome by nature

talkinghead said:


> A kto to jest Davidek z cytowanego postu? Ty?


Nie ja... 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=109410

A sadzac po reakcji:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18851138&postcount=1143
chyba nie chce byc tak nazywanym...


----------



## Davideck

talkinghead said:


> A kto to jest Davidek z cytowanego postu? Ty?


nie, DavidECk (na litość boską!!) to ja i naprawdę nie mam ochoty być nazywany Misiem przez osobę zwaną Ivica, szczególnie, że to facet jak mniemam hno:


----------



## ivica

tak tak bana w koncu popelnilem zbrodnie .... a ze notorycznie sam jestem obrazany dlatego iz mam inne zdanie, dlatego ze zdazylo sie pracowac w samorzadzie.. to juz szczegol.......
manku tylko 5 miesiecy ?? zbytek łaski......

ha jeszcze dojdzie do tego iz starego homofoba, katola, prawaka, ciemnogrodzianina i oszoloma torebki beda braly w obrone 

co tam panie admin tnij wszak popelnilem zbrodnie......


----------



## talkinghead

Handsome by nature said:


> Nie ja...
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=109410
> 
> A sadzac po reakcji:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18851138&postcount=1143
> chyba nie chce byc tak nazywanym...


Wiec niech to zglosi Davideck. 
HbN - strasznie nie lubie takiego uprzejmego donoszenia w nieswoich sprawach. Dotyczy to nie tylko Ciebie ...


----------



## Tomaso

A cóz to za okropne przewinienia popełnił Ivica? :? 
Odczepcie się!


----------



## Phelot

0maniek0 said:


> ja bym dal ivicy 5 miesiecznego briga..w koncu Handsome to zglosil...dzialaj TH





ivica said:


> manku tylko 5 miesiecy ?? zbytek łaski......


...ale zauważyłeś, że to była ironia..?

Co do samego przewinienia, to nie przesadzajmy - wystarczy ostrzeżenie. Myślę że ivica jest w stanie powstrzymać się od nazywania Davidecka "misiem"  a cała ta "afera" została tutaj niepotrzebnie rozdmuchana...


----------



## Handsome by nature

talkinghead said:


> HbN - strasznie nie lubie takiego uprzejmego donoszenia w nieswoich sprawach. Dotyczy to nie tylko Ciebie ...


^^ Dobrze, juz nie bede... 
Ale musze przyznac, ze ucze sie od najlepszych (patrz: nasz ulubiony bydgoski user)


----------



## fossa

Boże, normalnie niektórzy z was to straszne społeczniaki. Tak skarżyć jak jakieś małe dzieci w szkole tragedia po prostu. 
Nie wiem czy mam sie z tego śmiać czy co...


----------



## talkinghead

fossa said:


> Boże, normalnie niektórzy z was to straszne społeczniaki. Tak skarżyć jak jakieś małe dzieci w szkole tragedia po prostu.
> Nie wiem czy mam sie z tego śmiać czy co...


Plakac. Niestety.


----------



## Mosee

filuk said:


> jak chce sobie poprawic humor to wypisuje tutaj róznego rodzaju głupoty i wtedy czekam , który z zakompleksionych pacanów sie odezwie.Zawsze odzywaja sie ci sami i mam rozrywke na cały weekend.:banana:


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18898995&postcount=1336
Znów się nam rozbrykał. Może kolejne pare dni odpoczynku?


----------



## pmaciej7

Jeżeli ktoś w ten sposób się naprawdę zachowuje (nie wiem, bo nie mam styczności) i jeszcze jest na tyle bezczelny, że się z tym nie kryje, to raczej wieczny odpoczynek.


----------



## oralB

Forumowicz dkw za treści jakie wysłał mi na PM otrzymuje 2 miesiące briga - nie toleruję chamstwa i obrażania innych. Treść wiadomości została przesłana wszystkim moderatorom FPW i nie zostanie tutaj upubliczniona.


----------



## oralB

Forumowicz dkw znów złamał zasady forum tym razem rejestrując się ponownie na SSC podczas odbywania kary. Takie postępowanie jest niedopuszczalne, wobec czego jesteśmy zmuszeni wszystkie wcielenia tego osobnika dożywotnio zamknąć (a są to DiarioKa, dkw, dka oraz monitor79).


----------



## emti

^^ uuuaaaaa a cóż legło u podstaw tej afery?? bo znając "tego osobnika" we wcieleniu rzeczywistym bardzo mnie dziwi, że się dopuścił nikczemnych czynów :]


----------



## mikeleg

Szkoda, że jeden z niewielu (przynajmniej w stosunku do ilości userów) architektów na forum 'poleciał'...


----------



## Van der Rohe

oralB said:


> Forumowicz dkw znów złamał zasady forum tym razem rejestrując się ponownie na SSC podczas odbywania kary. Takie postępowanie jest niedopuszczalne, wobec czego jesteśmy zmuszeni wszystkie wcielenia tego osobnika dożywotnio zamknąć (a są to DiarioKa, dkw, dka oraz monitor79).


Jesteś pewien żeś się nie pospieszył? Znam gościa osobiście z czasów wydziałowych i jest to porządny człowiek. Może po prostu zagrały emocje?

Nie powinno się najpierw człowieka ostrzec, a nie od razu mu 2 miechy wlepiać?


----------



## 625

niestety, jego zachowanie było bardzo nieprzyjemne. naprawdę.


----------



## oralB

Kara 2 miesięcznego briga była pozytywna wiadomością dla dkw, gdyż dawała możliwość powrotu na forum - niestety zarejestrował się ponownie, na co zwrócił nam uwagę sam administrator i tu nie mamy nic do powiedzenia.


----------



## -Adam-

*Dajmy mu szanse!*

Tez sie wstawiam za dkw.
Nie wiem o co poszlo ale to porzadny gosc.
(Znamy sie jeszcze z wydzialu)

Wczoraj nawet sie mnie pytal dlaczego nie moze sie zalogowac i ciagle serwer go wywala (pytal czy ja tez sie nie moge zalogowac).

Mysle ze nie wiedzial jakie sa zasady forum (ze nie wolno mu sie pojawiac majac briga).

Moze chcial sie jakos wytlumaczyc?


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

^^ Chyba jedyną metodą rzetelnej oceny tego co dana osoba dokonała, będzie opublikowanie (po ew. ocenzurowaniu) owej niesławnej wiadomości z PM. Choć moim skromnym zdaniem, wlepianie tego typu kar za to co ludzie piszą do siebie prywatnie, to przesada. Zwłaszcza że mam swego rodzaju wątpliwości, czy moderatorzy byliby tak samo surowi, gdyby adresatem owej, choćby bardzo chamskiej i niestosownej PMki był ktoś spoza ich grona.

Fr. M


----------



## 625

sprawa została omowiona miedzy modami.


----------



## behemot

Nie przesadzacie aby nieco?
Co kogo obchodzą prywatne wiadomości, które w dodatku stają sie czymś w rodzaju forumowego raportu Maciarewicza. "Porażające" po prostu, jak mawiają klasycy. :bash:


----------



## Rook Dio

swoja droga, ktorego wraca markus? brakuje mocherow na forum..


----------



## -Adam-

Moze najprosciej wyjasnic nieco sprawe, ktora w moim przekonaniu jest blaha.

Darek poprosil mnie o zamieszczenie nastepujacego wytlumaczenia/przeprosin/komentarza.

_Witam, to jeszcze raz ja, DKW
Dzięki uprzejmości mojego kolegi, mam możliwość wyjaśnienia mojego zachowania.

Otóż nic nie dzieje się bez przyczyny!
OralB pisząc tylko o moim przewinieniu, nie powiedział całej prawdy! 
Zapomniał dodać co mnie, w jego zachowaniu na forum, do tego sprowokowało!

Otóż, w ostatnią niedziele wieczorem, na wątku poświęconym Miasteczku Wilanów odbywała się dyskusja, która nieco odbiegła od głównego tematu, ale była interesująca i wciągająca! 
Nagle wtrącił się OralB i skasował na żywca! Całą dyskusje! Tłumacząc że nie jest na temat i że jemu to przeszkadza!
Ja rozumiem że do jego obowiązków należy dbanie o klarowność tematyczną, ale na miłość boską! Trochę wyczucia sytuacji! 
Jakby kolega OralB miał trochę wyczucia, to by mógł do zrobić w poniedziałek! po dyskusji, na to samo by wyszło! i wszyscy byliby zadowoleni.

Wtedy, przyznaje, napisałem na forum że „ chyba władza uderzyła mu do głowy” i nadal tak uważam! Według mnie jest to nadużycie kompetencji oraz ograniczanie wolności słowa!
Następnie dostałem wiadomość na PM od OralB która mniej więcej mówiła że jak mi się nie podoba to żebym …….. z forum! 
Oczywiście nie napisał tego słowa, ale to było tak czytelne że nawet dziecko by się domyśliło!

Wtedy mnie już poniosło, no i wysłałem mu na PM co o nim myśle! – ok. przyznaje może przesadziłem. Następnie zostałem skasowany!
Niestety, nie do końca znając zasady, próbowałem się zalogować w nowej postaci, by widząc co napisał o tej sytuacji OralB dokonać sprostowania!

Nie domagam się przywrócenia mnie na forum, bo moja niewiedza co do zakazu logowania pod drugim wcieleniem mnie nie tłumaczy!

OralB – nauka dla ciebie! 
W realu, w towarzystwie, takie zachowanie nazywa się: nietaktowne!

Dzięki wszystkim którzy się za mną wstawili!

Panie i panowie DKW opuścił ten lokal!
Pozdrawiam. _

Jesli moderatorzy uznaja ten tekst za niestosowny niech skasuja ta wypowiedz, nie bede mial do nikogo zalu.
I tak w tym temacie pelno jest niezdrowych emocji.


----------



## zonc

Proszę o kilka dni briga dla kolegi. Wstawiłem do wątku o Balicach kawałek artykułu dotyczący nowego połączenia z Bydgoszczą (nic oni o tym wcześniej nie wiedzieli - powinno zatem ich zainteresować). 

Otrzymałem od niego taką odpowiedź:



Michał Ch.;18953230 said:


> ADHD masz?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18953230&postcount=1274

Zupełnie nie wiem o co chodzi.


----------



## wiewior

^^
Przestań już smędzić, że ktoś brzydko na Ciebie spojrzał... To już się robi nudne...


----------



## zonc

A mogę to skomentować: "Masz downa?"

Uważasz, że byłoby to normalne? Zresztą ile czasu nic tutaj nie pisałem. Obrażać się nie dam.


----------



## talkinghead

-Adam- said:


> Moze najprosciej wyjasnic nieco sprawe, ktora w moim przekonaniu jest blaha.
> 
> Darek poprosil mnie o zamieszczenie nastepujacego wytlumaczenia/przeprosin/komentarza.
> 
> _Witam, to jeszcze raz ja, DKW
> Dzięki uprzejmości mojego kolegi, mam możliwość wyjaśnienia mojego zachowania.
> 
> Otóż nic nie dzieje się bez przyczyny!
> OralB pisząc tylko o moim przewinieniu, nie powiedział całej prawdy!
> Zapomniał dodać co mnie, w jego zachowaniu na forum, do tego sprowokowało!
> 
> Otóż, w ostatnią niedziele wieczorem, na wątku poświęconym Miasteczku Wilanów odbywała się dyskusja, która nieco odbiegła od głównego tematu, ale była interesująca i wciągająca!
> Nagle wtrącił się OralB i skasował na żywca! Całą dyskusje! Tłumacząc że nie jest na temat i że jemu to przeszkadza!
> Ja rozumiem że do jego obowiązków należy dbanie o klarowność tematyczną, ale na miłość boską! Trochę wyczucia sytuacji!
> Jakby kolega OralB miał trochę wyczucia, to by mógł do zrobić w poniedziałek! po dyskusji, na to samo by wyszło! i wszyscy byliby zadowoleni.
> 
> Wtedy, przyznaje, napisałem na forum że „ chyba władza uderzyła mu do głowy” i nadal tak uważam! Według mnie jest to nadużycie kompetencji oraz ograniczanie wolności słowa!
> Następnie dostałem wiadomość na PM od OralB która mniej więcej mówiła że jak mi się nie podoba to żebym …….. z forum!
> Oczywiście nie napisał tego słowa, ale to było tak czytelne że nawet dziecko by się domyśliło!
> 
> Wtedy mnie już poniosło, no i wysłałem mu na PM co o nim myśle! – ok. przyznaje może przesadziłem. Następnie zostałem skasowany!
> Niestety, nie do końca znając zasady, próbowałem się zalogować w nowej postaci, by widząc co napisał o tej sytuacji OralB dokonać sprostowania!
> 
> Nie domagam się przywrócenia mnie na forum, bo moja niewiedza co do zakazu logowania pod drugim wcieleniem mnie nie tłumaczy!
> 
> OralB – nauka dla ciebie!
> W realu, w towarzystwie, takie zachowanie nazywa się: nietaktowne!
> 
> Dzięki wszystkim którzy się za mną wstawili!
> 
> Panie i panowie DKW opuścił ten lokal!
> Pozdrawiam. _
> 
> Jesli moderatorzy uznaja ten tekst za niestosowny niech skasuja ta wypowiedz, nie bede mial do nikogo zalu.
> I tak w tym temacie pelno jest niezdrowych emocji.


hmmmm


----------



## Rook Dio

Musze doniesc na jednego zawodnika, kwestionowanie integralnosci Polski i wylewanie pomyj jest dla mnie tak samo obelga jak wyzwiska. Tutaj dowod:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18978411&postcount=169

minimum brig


----------



## wiewior

zonc said:


> A mogę to skomentować: "Masz downa?"


Akurat widać, że nie masz pojęcia o czym piszesz. ADHD to zwykłe zaburzenie, którego jednym z głównych objawów jest nadpobudliwość, nadaktywność. Natomiast inteligencja dziecka nań cierpiącego jest w zasadzie niezaburzona. No i typowo z ADHD się wyrasta. Z kolei zespół Downa to poważna wada wrodzona wiążąca się z opóźnieniami w rozwoju.
Może jak w końcu dorośniesz, to przestaniesz się przejmować niektórymi błahymi postami i tekstami i zaczniesz je ignorować :nuts: Trochę dystansu do własnej osoby


----------



## oralB

-Adam- said:


> Moze najprosciej wyjasnic nieco sprawe, ktora w moim przekonaniu jest blaha.
> 
> Darek poprosil mnie o zamieszczenie nastepujacego wytlumaczenia/przeprosin/komentarza.
> 
> _Witam, to jeszcze raz ja, DKW
> Dzięki uprzejmości mojego kolegi, mam możliwość wyjaśnienia mojego zachowania.
> 
> Otóż nic nie dzieje się bez przyczyny!
> OralB pisząc tylko o moim przewinieniu, nie powiedział całej prawdy!
> Zapomniał dodać co mnie, w jego zachowaniu na forum, do tego sprowokowało!
> 
> Otóż, w ostatnią niedziele wieczorem, na wątku poświęconym Miasteczku Wilanów odbywała się dyskusja, która nieco odbiegła od głównego tematu, ale była interesująca i wciągająca!
> Nagle wtrącił się OralB i skasował na żywca! Całą dyskusje! Tłumacząc że nie jest na temat i że jemu to przeszkadza!
> Ja rozumiem że do jego obowiązków należy dbanie o klarowność tematyczną, ale na miłość boską! Trochę wyczucia sytuacji!
> Jakby kolega OralB miał trochę wyczucia, to by mógł do zrobić w poniedziałek! po dyskusji, na to samo by wyszło! i wszyscy byliby zadowoleni.
> 
> Wtedy, przyznaje, napisałem na forum że „ chyba władza uderzyła mu do głowy” i nadal tak uważam! Według mnie jest to nadużycie kompetencji oraz ograniczanie wolności słowa!
> Następnie dostałem wiadomość na PM od OralB która mniej więcej mówiła że jak mi się nie podoba to żebym …….. z forum!
> Oczywiście nie napisał tego słowa, ale to było tak czytelne że nawet dziecko by się domyśliło!
> 
> Wtedy mnie już poniosło, no i wysłałem mu na PM co o nim myśle! – ok. przyznaje może przesadziłem. Następnie zostałem skasowany!
> Niestety, nie do końca znając zasady, próbowałem się zalogować w nowej postaci, by widząc co napisał o tej sytuacji OralB dokonać sprostowania!
> 
> Nie domagam się przywrócenia mnie na forum, bo moja niewiedza co do zakazu logowania pod drugim wcieleniem mnie nie tłumaczy!
> 
> OralB – nauka dla ciebie!
> W realu, w towarzystwie, takie zachowanie nazywa się: nietaktowne!
> 
> Dzięki wszystkim którzy się za mną wstawili!
> 
> Panie i panowie DKW opuścił ten lokal!
> Pozdrawiam. _
> 
> Jesli moderatorzy uznaja ten tekst za niestosowny niech skasuja ta wypowiedz, nie bede mial do nikogo zalu.
> I tak w tym temacie pelno jest niezdrowych emocji.



Z mojej strony napiszę, że trzy kropki na końcu mojej wiadomości nie miały znaczyć to co napisał drw - to ogromna nadinterpretacja 
zdanie brzmiało
"jak znasz jakieś przykłady że nadużywam "władzy" to pisz śmiało - jak nie to..." w sensie aby nie wypisywał głupot

drw pisze, że moje zachowanie jest nietaktowne? ja napiszę, że drw ma kompleks wyższości ("Uważaj z Kim rozmawiasz!") do tego skomentowanie zdjęć mojej rodzinnej miejscowości w odpowiedni sposób, którego juz nie chcę komentować 
epitetów jakie padły pod moim adresem nie będę przytaczał

jeśli chcecie mogę dać hasło do mojego konta i tak wybrany przez Was mod sprawdzi dokładnie moją korespondencję w drw


----------



## emti

talkinghead said:


> hmmmm


no hmmmm... 
Ja tylko dodam, że znając więcej konkretów z tego co napisał Darek Oralowi wiem, że przesadził lecz nie zasłużył tym na te dwa miesiące briga. O banie nie wspominam bo to kwestia "techniczna". Oral powinien był wynieść conieco ze swoich początków jako mod na forum... Jak widać zapomniał czym się kiedyś naraził sporej części userów.
Mimo całej sympatii do państwa modów, coraz mniej podoba mi się stosowanie nierównych zasad no ale trochę wiecej konsekwencji spowodowałoby brigowanie ponad połowy forum... mi pewnie też powinno się dostać kilka razy 

tyle


----------



## Van der Rohe

-Adam- said:


> Moze najprosciej wyjasnic nieco sprawe, ktora w moim przekonaniu jest blaha.
> 
> Darek poprosil mnie o zamieszczenie nastepujacego wytlumaczenia/przeprosin/komentarza.
> 
> _Witam, to jeszcze raz ja, DKW
> Dzięki uprzejmości mojego kolegi, mam możliwość wyjaśnienia mojego zachowania.
> 
> Otóż nic nie dzieje się bez przyczyny!
> OralB pisząc tylko o moim przewinieniu, nie powiedział całej prawdy!
> Zapomniał dodać co mnie, w jego zachowaniu na forum, do tego sprowokowało!
> 
> Otóż, w ostatnią niedziele wieczorem, na wątku poświęconym Miasteczku Wilanów odbywała się dyskusja, która nieco odbiegła od głównego tematu, ale była interesująca i wciągająca!
> Nagle wtrącił się OralB i skasował na żywca! Całą dyskusje! Tłumacząc że nie jest na temat i że jemu to przeszkadza!
> Ja rozumiem że do jego obowiązków należy dbanie o klarowność tematyczną, ale na miłość boską! Trochę wyczucia sytuacji!
> Jakby kolega OralB miał trochę wyczucia, to by mógł do zrobić w poniedziałek! po dyskusji, na to samo by wyszło! i wszyscy byliby zadowoleni.
> 
> Wtedy, przyznaje, napisałem na forum że „ chyba władza uderzyła mu do głowy” i nadal tak uważam! Według mnie jest to nadużycie kompetencji oraz ograniczanie wolności słowa!
> Następnie dostałem wiadomość na PM od OralB która mniej więcej mówiła że jak mi się nie podoba to żebym …….. z forum!
> Oczywiście nie napisał tego słowa, ale to było tak czytelne że nawet dziecko by się domyśliło!
> 
> Wtedy mnie już poniosło, no i wysłałem mu na PM co o nim myśle! – ok. przyznaje może przesadziłem. Następnie zostałem skasowany!
> Niestety, nie do końca znając zasady, próbowałem się zalogować w nowej postaci, by widząc co napisał o tej sytuacji OralB dokonać sprostowania!
> 
> Nie domagam się przywrócenia mnie na forum, bo moja niewiedza co do zakazu logowania pod drugim wcieleniem mnie nie tłumaczy!
> 
> OralB – nauka dla ciebie!
> W realu, w towarzystwie, takie zachowanie nazywa się: nietaktowne!
> 
> Dzięki wszystkim którzy się za mną wstawili!
> 
> Panie i panowie DKW opuścił ten lokal!
> Pozdrawiam. _
> 
> Jesli moderatorzy uznaja ten tekst za niestosowny niech skasuja ta wypowiedz, nie bede mial do nikogo zalu.
> I tak w tym temacie pelno jest niezdrowych emocji.


przykro mi to stwierdzić, ale wygląda na to że część winy jest OralB po Twojej stronie. nadgorliwe cięcie wątków nie wpływa dobrze na forum, już kilkakrotnie przeciw temu protestowałem.


----------



## Van der Rohe

oralB said:


> drw pisze, że moje zachowanie jest nietaktowne? ja napiszę, że drw ma kompleks wyższości ("Uważaj z Kim rozmawiasz!") do tego skomentowanie zdjęć mojej rodzinnej miejscowości w odpowiedni sposób, którego juz nie chcę komentować
> epitetów jakie padły pod moim adresem nie będę przytaczał


oczywiście na epitety nie ma żadnego usprawiedliwienia


----------



## Adolf Warski

Rook Dio said:


> Musze doniesc na jednego zawodnika, kwestionowanie integralnosci Polski i wylewanie pomyj jest dla mnie tak samo obelga jak wyzwiska. Tutaj dowod:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18978411&postcount=169
> 
> minimum brig


Z "kwestionowaniem integralności Polski" nie przesadzajmy może. To nie forum Radia Maryja.


----------



## Rook Dio

Adolf Warski said:


> Z "kwestionowaniem integralności Polski" nie przesadzajmy może. To nie forum Radia Maryja.


nie znam tego forum, a to ze te integralnosc zakwestionowal ow user, to przecierz sam widzsz w poscie, jesli sobie kliknales.. nie bardzo rozumiem, domyslam sie ze z czyms sie nie zgadzasz..


----------



## Adolf Warski

Rook Dio said:


> nie znam tego forum, a to ze te integralnosc zakwestionowal ow user, to przecierz sam widzsz w poscie, jesli sobie kliknales.. nie bardzo rozumiem, domyslam sie ze z czyms sie nie zgadzasz..


Nie zgadzam się z brigiem za kwestionowanie integralności Polski.


----------



## 625

Rook Dio said:


> nie znam tego forum, a to ze te integralnosc zakwestionowal ow user, to przecierz sam widzsz w poscie, jesli sobie kliknales.. nie bardzo rozumiem, domyslam sie ze z czyms sie nie zgadzasz..


trzebaby zbrigowac chyba polowe dzialu Śląsk :lol:


----------



## oralB

Wiem, że nieładnie jest ukazywać prywatne wiadomości, ale muszę to zrobić, by sprawa była jasna. Dodam, że udokumentuję tutaj dokładnie cały przebieg sporu (nie podam jedynie do wiadomości PM od moderatorów i wiadomości administratora), więc każdy będzie mógł zobaczyć jak to było naprawdę. 


Wszystko zaczęło się w wątku o Miasteczku Wilanów - powstał spory off topic (ponad 40 postów) o urbanistyce (przypominam, że OT na naszym forum ciągną się czasem i po kilkanaście stron, więc raczej nie liczyłbym na to, że każdy napisze co ma napisać i grzecznie się wszyscy rozejdą). Cały OT został przeze mnie usunięty i napisałem, że miejsce na takie dyskusje znajduje się w dziale o architekturze i urbanistyce, na co otrzymałem odpowiedź od dkw:

*"Władza przewraca chyba w głowach!
ps. dobrze że czasy cenzur w realu już mamy za sobą!"*

A tu inny komentarz na temat wycięcia dyskusji autorstwa mikeleg (obecnie dyskusja trwa w odpowiednim dziale)

*"Ale wycięto nam piękny OT
No cóż mimo, że to forum wieżowcowo-architektoniczne może to faktycznie nie miejsce na takie dysputy
EDIT: Udało mi się uratować jedną stronę, postaram się przekleić do nowego wątku w A-U za chwilę"*

Po tym zajściu napisałem taką oto wiadomość forumowiczowi dkw:

*"za krótko tu jesteś i za mało mnie znasz by takie rzeczy pisać - wykonuje to co do mnie należy i nie życzę sobie takich uwag więcej - wątek o MW to nie miejsce na tak szeroką dyskusję o urbanistyce
jak znasz jakieś przykłady że nadużywam "władzy" to pisz śmiało - jak nie to..."*

Dodam, że "trzy kropki" miały znaczyć "nie wypisuj głupot".

Otrzymałem na to dwie wiadomości od forumowicza dkw takiej treści:

*"Masz jakiś problem?
Uważaj z Kim rozmawiasz!, Kauazie!"*

*"A w ogóle kto ci pozwolił do mnie pisać prywatnie?
Bo ja sobie nie przypominam żebym ci dał zgodę!
Nie pisz do mnie więcej, bo nie chce mieć skrzynki pełnej bezwartościowych bzdur jakiegoś cwela z kompleksami!"*

Wybaczcie, ale nawet jakby to był Kuryłowicz, to nic nie zwalnia takiej osoby z obowiązku zachowania kultury wobec innego człowieka/innego użytkownika forum. Tak jak nie pozwalam na nazywanie innych użytkowników na forum "idiotami", "pedałami", "głupimi" itp. tak nie będą pozwalał na siebie bluzgać. Poza tym nie cierpię ludzi z kompleksem wyższości, a "Uważaj z Kim rozmawiasz!" chyba nie pozostawia wątpliwości, że ten ktoś na takowy cierpi.

Wysłałem treść mojej wypowiedzi i wypowiedzi dkw do wszystkich modów i napisałem, że jeśli nie mają nic przeciw, to banuję: jeden mod się nie wypowiedział, trzech było za banem a jeden wskazywał, aby dać briga na okres miesiąca - przychyliłem się do ostatniej podpowiedzi i nie banowałem dkw tylko dałem 2 miesiące briga.

Po tym zauważyłem jeszcze, że forumowicz dkw pozwolił sobie wejść na wątek o mojej rodzinnej miejscowości i napisać takie treści (to tak w kwestii kto kogo prowokował):

*"To nie wygląda na główną drogę miasta, tylko na osiedlową!"
"Za piękny to on nie był! a teraz to normalnie socreal!"
"Myślisz że zmiana posadzki Coś tu pomoże!"*

No, ale powyższe cytaty już nie miały znaczenia, bo kara została wcześniej przyznana. Chcę tylko zadać pytanie - po co dkw wszedł na wątek o miejscowości, której może nawet nie widział na oczy (i jakimś dziwnym trafem mojej rodzinnej miejscowości)? Nic, pewnie był dla dkw interesujący. 

dkw napisał później mi taką oto wiadomość: 

*"Ok. przyznaje! poniosły mnie emocje!
Ale muszę ci przypomnieć że to Ty sprowokowałeś do takiej reakcji.
1. Wczoraj wieczorem, gdy ludzie chcieli sobie pogadać, może i troche po za głównym tematem, skasowałeś całą rozmowe na żywca! jakbyś nie mógł tego zrobić chocażby dziśiaj rano, po dyskusji!
To co ci napisalem na forum, to według mnie było niestety To co zrobiłeś! - ocenzurowałeś w trakcie dyskusji! - całkowicie bez wyczucia sytuacji!
2. Wysylasz mi na PM taką wiadomość z z iluzją żebym spier.... Sory, ale mój tekst był wprostproporcjonalny do twojego!
Zastanów się kto tu był pierwszy chamski!
Ps. Nie mam już zamiaru kontynłować korzystania czynnego z tego forum, więc możesz mnie skasować!
Pozdrawiam"*

Wybaczcie, ale tłumaczenie o sprowokowaniu jest dla mnie śmieszne - to coś jak tłumaczenie dresiarza, który pobił przechodnia i uzasadniał to tak
"sprowokował mnie, bo sie krzywo popatrzył". To krzywe spojrzenie, to tutaj są te "...", które odczytał sobie jak chciał sobie odczytać.

Po tym wszystkim nadeszła wiadomość od DaiTengu, administratora SSC, że jedna osoba założyła kilka kont - nicki "DarioKa", "dkw", "dka" oraz "monitor79". Założenie dwóch ostatnich nikców nastąpiło już po przyznaniu briga, co też kłóci się z tym zdaniem z ostatniej wiadomości jaką mi przysłał na PM - cytuję:

*"Ps. Nie mam już zamiaru kontynłować korzystania czynnego z tego forum, więc możesz mnie skasować!"*

Dodam, że nie trzeba mieć nadprzyrodzonych zdolności myślowych, aby się domyśleć, że nie po to się nakłada karę na forum, aby sobie założyć inne konto i od razu korzystać z forum, więc argumentacja o nieznaniu regulaminu mija się z celem. 

Wybaczcie, że się tak rozpisałem, ale chyba dobrze, że poznacie jak to było. Jedyne czego żałuję to tego, że byłem sędziom we własnej sprawie, ale jako że trzech modów było za banem, to nie wiem czy sprawa potoczyłaby się inaczej. 


Na sam koniec dodam, że przedyskutowawszy sprawę z moderatorami podjąłem decyzję o warunkowym daniu szansy forumowiczowi dkw - dostał trzy tygodnie briga po czym będzie mógł wrócić na forum jeśli zechce (pozostałe konta pozostaną skasowane). Oczywiście jeśli w tym czasie założy kolejne konto, to już nie będzie dyskusji. 


ps. jeśli ktoś uważa, że napisałem tutaj nieprawdę, to wskazanemu moderatorowi przekażę hasło do mojego konta i będzie mógł zobaczyć wszystkie wypowiedzi w oryginale


----------



## ervinn

moim zdaniem jeśli ktoś się chamsko zachowuje powinien być ukarany bez względu na to kim jest
widzę że mamy tu do czynienia z próbą obrony "kolegi" , mam nadzieję że znajomości nie okażą się decydujące


----------



## E2rdEm

oralB said:


> powstał spory off topic (ponad 40 postów) o urbanistyce (przypominam, że OT na naszym forum ciągną się czasem i po kilkanaście stron, więc raczej nie liczyłbym na to, że każdy napisze co ma napisać i grzecznie się wszyscy rozejdą). Cały OT został przeze mnie usunięty i napisałem, że miejsce na takie dyskusje znajduje się w dziale o architekturze i urbanistyce,


A nie mogłeś wydzielić tego oftopiku do nowego (lub istniejącego) wątku w odpowiednim dziale, a w zmoderowanym wątku dodać linka odsyłającego dyskusję we właściwe miejsce? Polecam takie działanie na przyszłość, jest mniej konfliktowe.

PS. Nie dyskutuję z zasadnością briga, tylko z sensownością działania moderatora. Zatem moja wypowiedź jest tu offtopic.


----------



## emti

ervinn said:


> moim zdaniem jeśli ktoś się chamsko zachowuje powinien być ukarany bez względu na to kim jest
> widzę że mamy tu do czynienia z próbą obrony "kolegi" , mam nadzieję że znajomości nie okażą się decydujące


Bzdura!
Nikt nie neguje zasadności kary a jej adekwatność do tego co ów "kolega" uczynił.


----------



## Rook Dio

Adolf Warski said:


> Nie zgadzam się z brigiem za kwestionowanie integralności Polski.


Ale zredukowales problem, chodzilo rowniez o epitety na temat Polsk. Dopiero za te diwe rzeczy domagam sie brigga. Cokolwiek by nie bylo kultury ludzi uczyc nie mam zamiaru.


----------



## Ślązak

Rook Dio said:


> Musze doniesc na jednego zawodnika, kwestionowanie integralnosci Polski i wylewanie pomyj jest dla mnie tak samo obelga jak wyzwiska. Tutaj dowod:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18978411&postcount=169
> 
> minimum brig


Minimum.


----------



## VO3City

Rook Dio said:


> Musze doniesc na jednego zawodnika, kwestionowanie integralnosci Polski i wylewanie pomyj jest dla mnie tak samo obelga jak wyzwiska. Tutaj dowod:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18978411&postcount=169
> 
> minimum brig


Wydaje mi się że każdy w Naszym pięknym kraju może pisać co mu się podoba byle by nie obrażał zanadto innych, więc bring za działania odśrodkowe się napewno nie należy. Natomiast *to:*



silesius said:


> Kraj złodziejstwa, łapówkarstwa i kłamczuszków chlubiących się z "polskich" kościołów, które wybudowały inne narody nie ma żadnej przyszłości.


Już jest chamskie i poniżej pasa, równie dobrze mógł bym przytoczyć rynsztokowe opinie o Ślązakach które czasem się słyszy (a które są równie krzywdzące co ta powyższa), ale nie zamierzam odpowiadać rynsztokiem na rynsztok. :bash:


----------



## Adolf Warski

Rook Dio said:


> Ale zredukowales problem, chodzilo rowniez o epitety na temat Polsk. Dopiero za te diwe rzeczy domagam sie brigga. Cokolwiek by nie bylo kultury ludzi uczyc nie mam zamiaru.


Ja się nie wypowiedziałem na temat "problemu", ale na temat twojej argumentacji.
Tak samo - jakbyś domagał się dożywocia za brutalne morderstwo trzynastu dzieci i przejście przez jezdnię na czerwonym, ja przyczepiłbym się do tego światła.


----------



## pmaciej7

oralB said:


> *Jedyne czego żałuję to tego, że byłem sędziom we własnej sprawie*, ale jako że trzech modów było za banem, to nie wiem czy sprawa potoczyłaby się inaczej.


Już kiedyś był taki problem, że ktoś w dyskusji mówił "i tak wytnę Twoje posty". Wystarczyło zgłosić problem innemu modowi i zdać się na jego decyzję, zresztą mogłeś też zasugerować, jakie widzisz rozwiązanie. I tego panowie z pogrubionymi ksywkami musicie pilnować na przyszłość, żeby nie było kwasów.


----------



## 625

no przecież tak było - głosowanie modów. OralB tylko wykonal to technicznie.


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

oralB said:


> Wiem, że nieładnie jest ukazywać prywatne wiadomości, ale muszę to zrobić, by sprawa była jasna. Dodam, że udokumentuję tutaj dokładnie cały przebieg sporu (nie podam jedynie do wiadomości PM od moderatorów i wiadomości administratora), więc każdy będzie mógł zobaczyć jak to było naprawdę.


Oral, ludziom na tym forum, także za Twojej kadencji jako moda, przechodziły płazem dużo poważniejsze wybryki. Zdarzały się sytuacje, w których padały *publicznie* o wiele cięższe obelgi niż "cwel z kompleksami", a kończyło się to jedynie usunięciem posta, zwróceniem uwagi, albo brigiem na 3-5 dni. 
W świetle dotychczasowej waszej - jako modów - praktyki na tym forum, kara 2 miesięcy briga, w ostatecznym efekcie kończąca się permanentym banem jest, w mojej ocenie, *rażąco niewspółmierna* do wagi opisanego przez Ciebie przewinienia. 

Fr. M


----------



## blix

Szycha said:


> ^^ i co w tym takiego złego? To już nie można mieć negatywnego zdania na temat Bydgoszczy? Jesteście tam nieźle przewrażliwieni :lol:


Koledzy z Bydgoszczy mają rację, styl wypowiedzi jest dosyć mocno konfliktowy. Nie jest to konstruktywna krytyka.


----------



## Tomaso

Panowie dajcie sobie siana! 
Po wypiciu z kumplem 0,7, stwierdzam kategorycznie i nie po raz pierwszy (a po raz n-ty), że jaja się dzieję na FPW i ludzie sami sobie, a dodatkowo innym sprawiają problemy!!! :
kłócicie się o pietruche jak kjakieś pieprzone małolaty. lol::lol::lol:


----------



## megiddo

^^ I ty o takich sprawach piszesz?

Myśle, ze obrazanie mieszkancow innych miast nie jest dobrym sposobem na zażegnanie konfliktu : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19064077&postcount=1414

Nie licze na jakas kare dla @Tomaso, po prostu mam nadzieje, ze wbije sobie do głowy, ze interpretując czyjes wypowiedzi nie znajac ich docelowego znaczenia, nie osiagnie niczego dobrego.


----------



## Patryjota

megiddo said:


> ^^ I ty o takich sprawach piszesz?
> 
> Myśle, ze obrazanie mieszkancow innych miast nie jest dobrym sposobem na zażegnanie konfliktu : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19064077&postcount=1414
> 
> Nie licze na jakas kare dla @Tomaso, po prostu mam nadzieje, ze wbije sobie do głowy, ze interpretując czyjes wypowiedzi nie znajac ich docelowego znaczenia, nie osiagnie niczego dobrego.


Nie dziw się słowa kogokolwiek z Kalisza tak są na forum odbierane - K 177 zrobił wam super opinię i reklamę i tyle


----------



## Tomaso

megiddo said:


> ^^ I ty o takich sprawach piszesz?
> 
> Myśle, ze obrazanie mieszkancow innych miast nie jest dobrym sposobem na zażegnanie konfliktu : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19064077&postcount=1414
> 
> Nie licze na jakas kare dla @Tomaso, po prostu mam nadzieje, ze wbije sobie do głowy, ze interpretując czyjes wypowiedzi nie znajac ich docelowego znaczenia, nie osiagnie niczego dobrego.


Temat Kalisz - Konin przerabiałem gruntownie na FPW 2 lata temu. A śmiechu było i to własnie z kaliszan...
A bajka o najstrszym mieście... Poezja!
Wszyscy pamiętają. 
Były to tylko i wyłącznie odpowiedzi na głupkowate zaczepki kaliszan, a głównie Kaliszanina177.

Jeśli teraz obraziłem - przepraszam. 
A Ty kochasiu nie zaczepiaj i nie podszczypuj nas, bo Wy kaliszanie nawet do Poznania potraficie się przyrównywać co budzi ogólną wesołość... :lol:

Też powinieneś przeprosić koninian i to tutaj!

Nie ciągnijmy tego tematu, w końcu i Kalisz i Konin to Wielkopolska.


----------



## megiddo

Patryjota said:


> Nie dziw się słowa kogokolwiek z Kalisza tak są na forum odbierane - K 177 zrobił wam super opinię i reklamę i tyle


No i wlasnie w tym jest problem 

@Tomaso gadamy o tym co jest teraz, a nie co bylo 2 lata temu. Znowu wypominasz na forum tekst o najstarszym miescie, jak to nie ma z tym zadnego zwiazku. To, ze k177 pisal jakies pierdoly i wszczynał kłotnie nie znaczy, ze ty masz sie teraz odgrywac na calej reszcie kaliskich forumowiczów.
Daj sobie wiec spokoj i prosze wyedytuj swojego posta, ktory tylko zaniża twój poziom na SSC.

Ale żeby potem nie było, że źle mnie rodzice z Kalisza wychowali, również przepraszam wszystkich konińskich forumowiczów za to, co napisałem o ich markecie.


----------



## Patryjota

megiddo said:


> Ale żeby potem nie było, że źle mnie rodzice z Kalisza wychowali, również przepraszam wszystkich konińskich forumowiczów za to, co napisałem o ich markecie.


Spoko mnie tym nie uradziłeś - sam mam takie zdanie o tej stodole


----------



## Tomaso

megiddo said:


> No i wlasnie w tym jest problem
> 
> @Tomaso gadamy o tym co jest teraz, a nie co bylo 2 lata temu. Znowu wypominasz na forum tekst o najstarszym miescie, jak to nie ma z tym zadnego zwiazku. To, ze k177 pisal jakies pierdoly i wszczynał kłotnie nie znaczy, ze ty masz sie teraz odgrywac na calej reszcie kaliskich forumowiczów.
> Daj sobie wiec spokoj i prosze wyedytuj swojego posta, ktory tylko zaniża twój poziom na SSC.
> 
> Ale żeby potem nie było, że źle mnie rodzice z Kalisza wychowali, również przepraszam wszystkich konińskich forumowiczów za to, co napisałem o ich markecie.


Cóż mogę napisać, nasze NETTO i TESCO to prawdziwe bliźniacze stodoły - taka koncepcja architektoniczna. 
Ty koleżko miej jednak na względzie pewne uwarunkowania i nie podszczypuj.
Wy już nie raz ze wszystkich miast robiliście mniejsze lub większe wiochy (vide Twój tekst o wiejskim daszku naszego TESCO - może on i wiejski, ale jesli jesteś taki poprawny jak się mienisz, to mogłes napisać spadzisty  ). 
A Wy co, Kalisz to New York? Macie TESCO w drapaczu chmur? :lol:

Między Kaliszem a Koninem jest jak jest. 
Przeprosić przeprosiłem jako pierwszy.
Post wyedytowany.
Pozdrawiam


----------



## slonychips

TOMaaaasssssooooooooo Haaajjj bejbi  :*


----------



## zonc

Michał Ch.;19083568 said:


> Bo Zonc poraz kolejny nie potrafi dobrze wkleić linków, przerasta to jego możliwości...



Poprzednio pisał, że mam ADHD ;\ Teraz kolejne zaczepki. 

Zdjęcia pierw działały dobrze, a potem włączyło się zabezpieczenie na stronie... 

Może ktoś mu coś powiedzieć, albo zacznę przeklinać i wara wtedy dawać mi bana.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19083568&postcount=669


----------



## wiewior

Prawda jest taka, że źle linki wkleiłeś - na tej stronie są nawet podane linki, które powinno się umieścić, żeby działały...
I forumowicz z takim stażem powinien to wiedzieć.


----------



## zonc

^^

To nie uprawnia go do mówienia tonem mentora i ubliżania komuś. On robi to notorycznie. Założę się, że jeżeli ja zacznę traktować go z takim szacunkiem, jakim go darzę rzeczywistości to zaraz dostanę briga.


----------



## Tomaso

slonychips said:


> TOMaaaasssssooooooooo Haaajjj bejbi  :*


Odpowiem tekstem Gruchy z "Chłopaki nie płaczą": "Kim Ty k....a jesteś?" 
Pzdr :lol:


----------



## ivica

koniaka nie poznajesz ??


----------



## Zamachowiec

wnioskuje o briga dla zonca, wniosek uzasadniam tym, ze kolega zonc przy 10,000 postow nie portrafi prawidlowo umiescic na stronie linka do zdjecia


----------



## talkinghead

Zamachowiec said:


> wnioskuje o briga dla zonca, wniosek uzasadniam tym, ze kolega zonc przy 10,000 postow nie portrafi prawidlowo umiescic na stronie linka do zdjecia


zajmij sie soba.
od dzis .. zaczne chyba rozdawac brigi za idiotyczne tu wpisy i wnioski 
ludzie ..zajmijcie sie dyskusja a nie donoszeniem na siebie. a nawet jesli ktos juz musial doniesc... to poco zaraz cala banda adwokatow?

pzdr


----------



## Mindcrasher

^^ Nie róbcie tu Vondgu!


----------



## bart_breslau

bana mu http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19112045&postcount=1 
Po raz 2 w ciągu kilkunastu minut założył wątek o tym samym:bash:


----------



## Phelot

^^ Tam zaraz bana...
To nowy user, więc może nie znać jeszcze zasad dotyczących zakładania wątków, pisania postów itp. Oczywiście wypadałoby, żeby je znał, ale ich nieznajomość, to nie powód do bana  Co innego gdyby znał zasady i się do nich nie stosował albo nie chciał tych zasad w ogóle poznać. IMHO wystarczy pouczenie.


----------



## talkinghead

kaczmar119 said:


> bana mu http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19112045&postcount=1
> Po raz 2 w ciągu kilkunastu minut założył wątek o tym samym:bash:


Spokojnie. To newbee. Wyslalem mu pm.


----------



## Rewera

Dlaczego uporczywe nazywanie Polski 'tanią dziwką' w temacie " USA - kryzys sie zbliza" jest puszczane płazem?


----------



## Tomaso

Rewera said:


> Dlaczego uporczywe nazywanie Polski 'tanią dziwką' w temacie " USA - kryzys sie zbliza" jest puszczane płazem?


Zapewne dlatego, iż jak wiemy to te prawdziwe tanie dziwki chcą odwrócić od siebie uwagę i dlatego tak właśnie piszą o Polsce.


----------



## talkinghead

Rewera said:


> Dlaczego uporczywe nazywanie Polski 'tanią dziwką' w temacie " USA - kryzys sie zbliza" jest puszczane płazem?


Skad ta histeria.

Chodzilo o bilans naszych stosunkow z USA. Zamiast obeicanego 2,2 mld usd dostalismy 440 mln. Cytuje "robimy za tanie dziwki". Nikt nie nazwal tak Polski.

moze troche za ostro - zbyt brutalnie nazwano sytuacje gdy jedna osoba wykorzystuje druga (panstwo wykorzystuje inne panstwo).

Ale zaraz Polske ?

keep cool.


----------



## Macieks

Duszek - 3 dni briga za spamowanie.


----------



## Bodrum

Macieks said:


> Duszek - 3 dni briga za spamowanie.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19302658&postcount=593

Drugie konto Duszka. Czyżby się doigrał?


----------



## Tygrys

^^Na to wygląda. Chyba nikt nie będzie płakał za tym kolesiem...


----------



## zonc

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=600663

Religia jest zakazana, a fanatyzm tym bardziej. Wątek do kasacji, a koledze bym dał briga. Mam dość jeżdżenia po różnych religiach.


----------



## Offspring

Za co MisUszatek dostał briga? Z tego co pamiętam, wypowiada się kulturalnie...


----------



## zonc

tylko_bydgoszcz said:


> Przez kretynow Urzedu Miasta Bydgosczy Adam Sowa wycofa sie w koncu ze swojego pomyslu i zostaniemi z gó*** Kaskada!!!



Znowu dotyka poziomu dna. Tym bardziej, że urzędników myli z radnymi. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19423925&postcount=2291


----------



## Rook Dio

zonc, przestan lepiej kapowac, rujnujesz swoj wizerunek.


----------



## talkinghead

zonc said:


> Znowu dotyka poziomu dna. Tym bardziej, że urzędników myli z radnymi.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19423925&postcount=2291


No i?


----------



## Tygrys

Bodrum said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19302658&postcount=593
> 
> Drugie konto Duszka. *Czyżby się doigrał?*


Nie doigrał się. Widać niektórzy mogą mieć dwa konta, żeby dalej trolować...


----------



## mikeleg

Dlaczego Iluminat dostał briga?


----------



## Adolf Warski

zonc said:


> Znowu dotyka poziomu dna. Tym bardziej, że urzędników myli z radnymi.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19423925&postcount=2291


Tak.

Bana dla wszystkich, którzy mylą urzędników z radnymi, apelację z odwołaniem a traktat lizboński z eurokonstytucją!


----------



## decapitated

^^ Kare śmierci!


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

decapitated said:


> ^^ Kare śmierci!


... i grzywna!


----------



## talkinghead

capi i orp. 
wypad mi z tymi komentarzami do vondequ


----------



## Rook Dio

jak zonc znow bedzie chciał kogos zbannowac to pokazcie mu to:



zonc said:


> Dziś była Bydgoszcz, a jakiś d***l zmienił ją na Maroko ;\ Zupełnie nie wiem dlaczego.


lub to



zonc said:


> Pajac z Maroka - moderator - podmienił ;\ Na swój...


to ździsiaj z watku [Baner] Propozycje

Co najmniej 3 wykroczenia, obraza na tle narodowym, nietolerancja na tle wyznaniowym, i brak szacunku dla wladzy(forum). Normalnie rok briga mu


----------



## Vanaheim

Powrot trolla adlerstein'a:



adlerstein said:


> Ja nie wiem czym sie tu podniecac :bash: a tak w ogole to po co tak ankieta jak i tak nam Euro 2012 odbiora i stadionu nie bedzie:lol: Jak myslicie kiedy nam Euro
> 2012 odbiora??:nuts: Ja mysle ze jeszcze w tym roku:cheers: (w lipcu)


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19503441&postcount=2202

Ma "Posts: 1" więc musiał być albo ukarany i założył nowe konto, albo ktoś jego trollowe posty słusznie pokasował. Cokolwiek z nim zrobiono, wrócił. Niech modowie zdecydują co z tym zrobić.


----------



## Tygrys

^^adlerstein nr.3 się pojawił i dalej wypisuje swoje pierdoły:



hafraba said:


> Chociaz jestem tu nowy zaczne od krytyki. Radzil bym sie powznie zastanowic co wy piszecie no fakt Gliwice sa brzydkim miastem a wiec pojawiaja sie projekty jak zminic to miasto. Od niemal 20 lat chca cos zmienic ale bardzo czesto konczy sie to fiaskiem i raczej z tym tez tak bedzie Pamietajcie Polska to nie zachod


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=19520628#post19520628



hafraba said:


> Zobaczycie Sky Tower zostanie wstrzymane :banana:i wedlug mnie to bylaby bardzo dobra decyzja:cheers:


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=19520668#post19520668

^^ nie rozumiem, po cholerę ludzie wypisują takie rzeczy. :nuts:


----------



## Tomaso

Boogie said:


> Po prostu zapytałem, bo pamiętam kontrowersje związane z Twoim banem. Nie rozumiem natomiast dlaczego wytykasz mi gramatykę? W którym miejscu popełniłem błąd w poprzednim poście?


Tak, tak i dlatego nie pytasz mnie na PM, tylko w publicznej Księdze? 
Cóż może jestem podejrzliwy i błędnie rozpoznałem Twe szczere intencje?
Nie zaczynaj tematu, który dawno już wygasł.
Ogólnie wiadomo, że była to kontrowersyjna sprawa pomiędzy mną i TH. 
Jak widzisz jest OK i to tyle w tym temacie. 

Co do Twojej gramatyki - no comments. 
Nie chce mi się tłumaczyć rzeczy oczywistych, podobnie jak nie chce mi się z nikim kłócić. 
Jak już do mnie napisałeś, to Ci odpisałem.
Miłej kontynuacji weekend'u życzę... :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Jedrzej

dArk AnGel said:


> Sory,ale Słowacja to wiocha zabita dechami(a słowacy to wieśniacy),ja tam byłem,niestety,ale stety,że tylko któtko,bo jechaliśmy na Węgry i dalej do Rumunii(Bukareszt ma 2 miliony ludzi,czyli jest większy niż Warszawa).Proszę zaakceptuj ten fakt,nawet jeśli ci po nocach spać nie daje.A Litwa to inny świat,tam jest tak "wielkomiejsko" i mają super krajobraz.


Ja proponuję bringa czy nawet bana dla tego użytkownika za ten post....


----------



## ivica

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19812981&postcount=2389



tylko_bydgoszcz said:


> Zawisc torunskiego bezmozgowca! :bash:




przyda sie odpoczynek


----------



## Boogie

Tomaso said:


> Tak, tak i dlatego nie pytasz mnie na PM, tylko w publicznej Księdze?
> Cóż może jestem podejrzliwy i błędnie rozpoznałem Twe szczere intencje?
> Nie zaczynaj tematu, który dawno już wygasł.
> Ogólnie wiadomo, że była to kontrowersyjna sprawa pomiędzy mną i TH.
> Jak widzisz jest OK i to tyle w tym temacie.
> 
> Co do Twojej gramatyki - no comments.
> Nie chce mi się tłumaczyć rzeczy oczywistych, podobnie jak nie chce mi się z nikim kłócić.
> Jak już do mnie napisałeś, to Ci odpisałem.
> Miłej kontynuacji weekend'u życzę... :cheers::cheers::cheers:


OK. Tarcia najczęściej powodowane są błędną interpretacją komunikatu. W sumie to Twoja prywatna sprawa, ale dość często padają pytania o powody czyjegoś bana lub briga, więc ośmielony zwyczajem zapytałem na forum, a nie prywatnie. 

Jeśli chodzi o błąd gramatyczny w moim jednozdaniowym poście ("Jak to się stało, że Tomaso jesteś z powrotem na forum?") to doszukałem się go - jest to błąd składniowy, ponieważ powinienem był napisać "Jak to się stało Tomaso, że z powrotem jesteś na forum?". Przyznaję tutaj, że akurat ze składnią i czasami z interpunkcja mam pewne problemy, ale dla kogoś kto je miewa, naturalnie nie są one oczywiste.


----------



## Mosee

ivica said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19812981&postcount=2389
> przyda sie odpoczynek


Można jeszcze dodać iż kolega tylko_bydgoszcz mimo próśb nadal stosuje w swoich jednozdaniowych postach pogrubiona czcionke rozmiaru 4 lub 5.


----------



## Tomaso

Boogie said:


> OK. Tarcia najczęściej powodowane są błędną interpretacją komunikatu. W sumie to Twoja prywatna sprawa, ale dość często padają pytania o powody czyjegoś bana lub briga, więc ośmielony zwyczajem zapytałem na forum, a nie prywatnie.
> 
> Jeśli chodzi o błąd gramatyczny w moim jednozdaniowym poście ("Jak to się stało, że Tomaso jesteś z powrotem na forum?") to doszukałem się go - jest to błąd składniowy, ponieważ powinienem był napisać "Jak to się stało Tomaso, że z powrotem jesteś na forum?". Przyznaję tutaj, że akurat ze składnią i czasami z interpunkcja mam pewne problemy, ale dla kogoś kto je miewa, naturalnie nie są one oczywiste.


No to wszystko pozytywnie wyjaśnione.  Pzdr :cheers:


----------



## filuk

Jedrzej said:


> Ja proponuję bringa czy nawet bana dla tego użytkownika za ten post....


a co jest w tym poscie takiego jesli mozna zapytac?


----------



## Offspring

^^ Chodzi pewnie o 'Słowacy to wieśniacy', ale żeby od razu brig lub ban? Gdyby mnie ktoś pytał, a wiem że nie spyta, to powiedziałbym że upomnienie by wystarczyło...


----------



## Jedrzej

Tu chodzi o całą dyskusję z tym użytkownikiem.


dArk AnGel said:


> Sory,ale Słowacja to wiocha zabita dechami(a słowacy to wieśniacy),





dArk AnGel said:


> spójżcie na tą Wieśniacką słowację,tam Bratyslawa ma tyle mieszkańców co Kowno,


Dyskusja jest tu. Wydaje mi się że nie powinno się tak o jakimkolwiek narodzie pisać.


----------



## mistaPL

^^Popieram upomnienie lub bringa 

Wiem, że cytowane wypowiedzi świadczą tylko o nim ale obrażać innych narodów tylko za to, że są inne się nie powinno. 
A w Polsce to wszystko takie 'miastowe' i cacy??!! Żenada!!!


----------



## 625

Dark Angel juz nie pierwszy raz pokazal swoj poziom. Nastepnym razem ban, wiec jesli ktos zauwazy jego kolejne wybryki, prosze o szybkie info.


----------



## 625

625 said:


> Dark Angel juz nie pierwszy raz pokazal swoj poziom. Nastepnym razem ban, wiec jesli ktos zauwazy jego kolejne wybryki, prosze o szybkie info.


jednak poprosil o bana.


----------



## schabzkoscia

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19883289&postcount=2726

:sleepy: To już się chyba kwalifikuje jako nawoływanie do nienawiści...


----------



## mikeleg

Artykuł mateqa też średnio się do tego wątku nadawał. Wg. mnie do skasowania, a sam post Iluminata czy, aż taki nienawistny jest... bez przesady


----------



## Wesoły Romek

schabzkoscia said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=19883289&postcount=2726
> 
> :sleepy: To już się chyba kwalifikuje jako nawoływanie do nienawiści...


taaa:lol:


----------



## decapitated

schabzkoscia said:


> To już się chyba kwalifikuje jako nawoływanie do nienawiści...


Proponuje od razu szybko dekapitacje :sleepy:


----------



## zonc

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=261648&page=124

Od 2468 do 2471.

Ci dwaj panowie są złośliwi nie od dziś. Mam wdać się w pyskówkę z nimi, czy może ktoś im na poważnie do rozumku przetłumaczy?


----------



## Handsome by nature

zonc said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=261648&page=124
> 
> Od 2468 do 2471.
> 
> Ci dwaj panowie są złośliwi nie od dziś. Mam wdać się w pyskówkę z nimi, czy może ktoś im na poważnie do rozumku przetłumaczy?


Zonc, za to Cie lubie! :cheers:

P.S. Moj komentarz byl z troski, raczej...


----------



## talkinghead

zonc said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=261648&page=124
> 
> Od 2468 do 2471.
> 
> Ci dwaj panowie są złośliwi nie od dziś. Mam wdać się w pyskówkę z nimi, czy może ktoś im na poważnie do rozumku przetłumaczy?


Ale o co chodzi?


----------



## zonc

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=20058392&postcount=471

Nie wiem skąd się urwał, ale za sprowadzanie dyskusji do parteru w ten sposób powinien dostać jednego szybkiego. (10 dni i ochłonie dzieciak).


----------



## premier

Ale Blok się znudził?


----------



## mmjp

Czy za uporczywe nie stosowanie podstawowych zasad języka polskiego służących do w miarę zrozumiałego komunikowania się można dać briga lub chociaż ostrzeżenie?


bidzis004 said:


> Apoloniusz jestem na tak , WIELKIE "NIE" dla sztucznych metropoli dla mnie równiez czy to metropolia cz aglomeracja czy konurbacja to jedno i to samo moze troche myle pojęcia i wrucam do jednego wora ale wg mnie pewne aspekty muszą byc na poziomie minimalnym by spełniac choc jedno z okreslonych zagadnien , jak bysmy mieli tworzyc takie stwory to mozna zrobic jedną wielką Sląsk +Sląsk Cieszyński + obszary Częstochowskie + Kraków do tego Morawy Ostrava i Sląsk Czeski ok 10mln w zaokrągleniu ale po co skoro dane osrodki nie współpracuja ze sobą i nigdy nie będa nawet za 50 lat niezrobią ,
> 
> Ktos przyjedzie do Poznania wjedzie do takich krzeczyc czy jak to tam wspomnieliscie zobaczy ze obszar to metropolia i co wysmieje i nawet niepojedzie dalej bo niebędzie liczył na lepsze dalsze widoki , mieszkancy tych Wsi nie będa sie liczyc ani kontaktowac z Poznaniem oni zyją w własnej tolerancji kulturze im Poznan do szczęscia niepotrzebny i chodzby niewiem co to niezrobią miasta ze wsi w przypadku Warszawy tak samo sa co chwile dołączane jakies wsie aby sie zwiększyc ale po co skoro stare stoi stare nieremontowane najpierw zadbac o to co jest pózniej mozna pomyslec nad włączeniem tej czy owej mieściny do Aglomeracji .
> 
> Wystarczy spojrzec na to zdrowym rozsądkiem wystarcz popatrzec na Warszawską prage i przemyslec czy warto ładowac co siebie miesciny i psuc reputacje ? w przypadku miescin Wiosek czy warto dołączyc sie moim zdaniem stanowcze nie , wyzsze podatki będą gwarantowac mieszkancom danej wsi opuscic lokale w których mieszkaja z dziada pradziada , i zamieszac gdzies indziej na co przewaznie tacy mieszkancy nie mają funduszy...


Ja rozumiem że niektórzy mogą mieć luźniejsze podejście do zasad interpunkcji (czy w ogóle do zasad języka polskiego), ale to już jest przesada.
Przecież to jest prawie jak strumień świadomości.


----------



## mateq

^^ Ostrzeżenie.

"Pisząc post zwracaj uwagę na ortografię. Używaj także zasad interpunkcji obowiązujących w języku polskim. Niezastosowanie się do tej prośby skutkuje usunięciem postu i ostrzeżeniem, a w przyszłości nawet brigiem."


----------



## Tomaso

mateq said:


> ^^ Ostrzeżenie.
> 
> "Pisząc post zwracaj uwagę na ortografię. Używaj także zasad interpunkcji obowiązujących w języku polskim. Niezastosowanie się do tej prośby skutkuje usunięciem postu i ostrzeżeniem, a w przyszłości nawet brigiem."


W ostatnim zdaniu dodałbym: "...lub banem."


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

mateq said:


> ^^ Ostrzeżenie.
> 
> "Pisząc post zwracaj uwagę na ortografię. Używaj także zasad interpunkcji obowiązujących w języku polskim. Niezastosowanie się do tej prośby skutkuje usunięciem postu i ostrzeżeniem, a w przyszłości nawet brigiem."


To może by tak konsekwentnie wprowadzić tę zasadę na całym forum?

Fr. M


----------



## pmaciej7

Łącząc te dwie propozycje:


Frater M.:M. said:


> To może by tak konsekwentnie wprowadzić tę zasadę na całym forum?





Tomaso said:


> W ostatnim zdaniu dodałbym: "...lub banem."


szybko utracilibyśmy artystów pióra tej miary, co matej czy ssswirek1.


----------



## delfin_pl

kolejne wcielenie typa z Rybnika

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=209026


----------



## Nexus

delfin_pl said:


> kolejne wcielenie typa z Rybnika
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=209026


SilesianSkyscraper, Arbias a teraz folkz?


----------



## delfin_pl

Nexus said:


> SilesianSkyscraper, Arbias a teraz folkz?


zapomniales o Finne


----------



## piotrekb

del


----------



## delfin_pl

piotrekb said:


> A ty o "creativeboy", który też jest jego.


tego wcielenia nie wyczajilem


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Ja tam jeszcze dwa wyczaiłem. 

Najlepszy jest user, ktory ma trzy konta i sam ze sobą polemizuje


----------



## HAL 9010

^^ A był taki tutaj ?  jeśli tak, to niezły jajcarz z niego


----------



## Adolf Warski

Ten koleś ma wiele nicków: Adolf Warski - [BÉTON!BRUT!] - billy-the-kid - delfin_pl - blix - zonc i parę innych.


----------



## ivica

delfin_pl said:


> delete


nick delete tez jest jego ??


----------



## Michał Ch.

:rofl:


----------



## premier

Po co mu tyle kont? Mi wystarczy (skromne) jedno.


----------



## delfin_pl

premier said:


> Po co mu tyle kont? Mi wystarczy (skromne) jedno.


bo go moderatorzy blokuja, a ma tak charakterystyczny sty3 pisania, ze odrazu wywesze


----------



## premier

*To on dostał bana? :>*

Myślałem że założył drugie konto, bo zapomniał hasła do pierwszego, ale nie wiedziałem po co mu były kolejne. Tak to dopiero teraz dowiaduję się, że on dostał bana :> 
dzięki za wyjaśnienie. Pzdr.


----------



## pmaciej7

^^
Z tym drugim kontem tak się właśnie tłumaczył, bo go o to nawet tutaj pytałem. Potem ja były kolejne konta to trochę zgłupiałem. I teraz w sumie nie wiem, dlaczego jako SilesianSkyscraper dostał tego bana.


----------



## jumping_jack

z tym pierwszym to tez byla sciema, po prostu niezle zostal zbesztany za szowinizm w watku o nowym spojrzeniu w architekturze i nagle podczas dyskusji pojawil sie arbais:lol: 





*Ograniczona Odpowiedzialnosc Ortograficzna*


----------



## frenchman

^^ spojrzeniu jak już. Bana mu za ort.


----------



## jumping_jack

^^ bana za slepote



jumping_jack said:


> *Ograniczona Odpowiedzialnosc Ortograficzna*


----------



## matej

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=582391&page=63

czas skonczyc tą pyskówke .


----------



## pan_tomas

matej said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=582391&page=63
> 
> czas skonczyc tą pyskówke .


Którą jak zwykle zacząłeś swoimi "przemyślanymi" wypowiedziami


----------



## matej

Na tyle "nieprzemyślanymi", że nie możesz podać argumentów tylko przechodzi do pieniactwa i prowokacji robiąc OFtopic.
Jeśli w danym temacie nie masz nic do wypowiedzi nie wypowiadaj sie proste.
konsekwencja twojego obrażania powinna zostać wymierzona.



Code:


[B]"Pisząc post zwracaj uwagę na ortografię. Używaj także zasad interpunkcji obowiązujących w języku polskim. Niezastosowanie się do tej prośby skutkuje usunięciem postu i ostrzeżeniem, a w przyszłości nawet brigiem."[/B]


----------



## Guest

Bo_Ro said:


> ...
> 
> A tak na marginesie: CZesie to chyba nienawidzą Polaków bo jeszcze nie widziałem informacji o opłatach po polsku. Albo po niemiecku albo po angielsku. Ale co się dziwić jak bardzo duża częśc społeczeństwa to chołota...


Nie za ostro? Najlepiej wyedytowac i PM z ostrzezeniem.


----------



## matej

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=21297785&postcount=1249
wyzywanie ludzi od debili i kretynów 


Ograniczona odpowiedzialność Ortograficzna.


----------



## wiewior

matej said:


> Ograniczona odpowiedzialność Ortograficzna.


To ja proponuję od razu:
Ograniczona Odpowiedzialność Umysłowa (spowodowana dysbrainią) :nuts:

Przynajmniej poziom ośmieszania się osoby wstawiającej taki tekst nieco niższy...


----------



## VO3City

czyli w dyskusji ustnej możemy również dyskryminować osoby z wadą wymowy?? Słyszałem głosy że osoby które posiadają wadę wymowy byli zbyt leniwi w dzieciństwie i nie nauczyli się poprawnie wymawiać pewnych słów...

Problemy z ortografią podobnie jak z wymową są spowodowane czynnikami których nie może zrozumieć człowiek który nie posiada takowych... Oczywiście nie zwalnia to osób z dysortografią robiących błędy do używania słownika ort. czy wykonywania ćwiczeń mających poprawić wymowę (dla osób mających wadę wymowy)


----------



## mateq

Coś zacytuję:



Granite said:


> http://student.agh.edu.pl/~granite/UJ.jpg


----------



## Szycha

VO3City said:


> Problemy z ortografią podobnie jak z wymową są spowodowane czynnikami których nie może zrozumieć człowiek który nie posiada takowych... Oczywiście nie zwalnia to osób z dysortografią robiących błędy do używania słownika ort. czy wykonywania ćwiczeń mających poprawić wymowę (dla osób mających wadę wymowy)


Bzdura, matej i podobni to zwykłe lenie! Mam prawo tak mówić- stwierdzono u mnie dysleksję, dano na to dokumenty, ale zawsze przed wysłaniem wiadomości w świat kopiuję tekst do worda i poprawiam błędy, aby się nie ośmieszyć. Słanianie się na forum papierkiem z poradni, bez żadnej pracy nad sobą, uważam za żałosne. Kilka takich osób mam na liście ignorowanych, bo nawet ja nie mogę na to patrzeć.


----------



## mmjp

Szycha said:


> Bzdura, matej i podobni to zwykłe lenie! Mam prawo tak mówić- stwierdzono u mnie dysleksję, dano na to dokumenty, ale zawsze przed wysłaniem wiadomości w świat kopiuję tekst do worda i poprawiam błędy, aby się nie ośmieszyć. Słanianie się na forum papierkiem z poradni, bez żadnej pracy nad sobą, uważam za żałosne.


Dokładnie.


----------



## Boogie

Szycha said:


> Bzdura, matej i podobni to zwykłe lenie! Mam prawo tak mówić- stwierdzono u mnie dysleksję, dano na to dokumenty, ale zawsze przed wysłaniem wiadomości w świat kopiuję tekst do worda i poprawiam błędy, aby się nie ośmieszyć. Słanianie się na forum papierkiem z poradni, bez żadnej pracy nad sobą, uważam za żałosne. Kilka takich osób mam na liście ignorowanych, bo nawet ja nie mogę na to patrzeć.



Nie mierz wszytskich swoją miarą. Ja robię dużo błędów gramatycznych w angielskim i gdybym chciał tego uniknąć, to przed wysłaniem każdego posta musiałbym sprawdzać to z książką, co byłoby bardzo czasochłonne, a na forum świat się nie kończy.


----------



## DonDiegoDeLaVega

^^ Ależ nikt nie chce z "mateja i podobnych" zrobić Miodka! Byki mniejsze lub nawet większe mozna wybaczyć. Bardziej chodzi o czytelność przekazu, która u paru userów mocno szwankuje, a przecież umiejętność formułowania w miarę jasnych wypowiedzi to elementarz usera jakiegokolwiek forum, a tym bardziej SSC gdzie chcemy przecież trzymać jakiś poziom.


----------



## bartoszp1

Dla wszystkich z różnymi dysfunkcjami bardzo przydatnym narzędziem jest Firefox 2.0 z funkcją sprawdzania pisowni. Polecam. Instalacja Firefoksa to niewielki wysiłek, koszt żaden, a poprawne posty czyta się o wiele łatwiej.


----------



## mateq

Nie zbanuję nikogo jeśli raz, czy dwa popełni orta, zapomni przecinka, zrobi literówkę - takie rzeczy i mi się zdarzają. 
Ale jeśli matej i jemu podobni zaczną pisać posty ze strasznymi błędami w wątkach, za które ja odpowiadam, będą mieli wyciągane konsekwencje. 

@VO3City: wiem jak się *leczy* większość wad wymowy...


----------



## wiewior

VO3City said:


> czyli w dyskusji ustnej możemy również dyskryminować osoby z wadą wymowy??


Skoro nie czujesz różnicy między zwykłą rozmową, a forum, to doprawdy mi Cię żal.
Pisanie z błędami jest typową oznaką braku szacunku dla czytelników. Jestem ciekaw, czy taki biedny dyslektyk podanie o pracę też złoży bez sprawdzania pisowni?...
I uwierz mi, że na temat dysleksji, jej przyczyn i metod leczenia wiem sporo, a wracając do mowy, to z leczenia jąkania robiłem doktorat :tongue4:


----------



## Szycha

Boogie said:


> Nie mierz wszytskich swoją miarą. Ja robię dużo błędów gramatycznych w angielskim i gdybym chciał tego uniknąć, to przed wysłaniem każdego posta musiałbym sprawdzać to z książką, co byłoby bardzo czasochłonne, a na forum świat się nie kończy.


Co innego mowa ojczysta, a co innego język obcy, chyba widzisz tutaj różnicę? Ja pisząc e-maila po angielsku sprawdzam go przynajmniej kilka razy, wystarczy odrobina chęci i szacunku do odbiorcy. Sprawdzenie błędów ortograficznych nie trwa więcej niż kilka sekund. Ktoś wyżej proponował Firefoxa, zawsze jest to jakieś rozwiązanie, kiedy nie mamy ochoty wklejać tekstu do Worda. Swoją drogą, dzięki temu, że kontroluję swoją pisownię robię coraz mniej błędów, a to się przydaje w życiu.


----------



## 625

VO3City said:


> Problemy z ortografią podobnie jak z wymową są spowodowane czynnikami których nie może zrozumieć człowiek który nie posiada takowych...


Pamiętam, jak jakiś forumowicz, chyba z Wro, przyznal sie do dysortografii, a nikt mu nie wierzyl - tak dobrze pisał. Patrząc na pewne wypowiedzi, widać, że sposób mówienia/pisania świadczy o szacunku dla innych i kulturze osobistej.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

W Łodzi i Warszawie tez jest kilku i nigdy (za wyjątkiem jednego szeroko znanego typka) nie zauważyłem żeby robili błędy.


----------



## jarekles

to co sie dzieje na Domus Ludicrae Maximae zasluguje na uwage rowniez naszych modow... watek o Rumunii i ten polsko-niemiecki...


----------



## jumping_jack

^^ popieram w stu procentach. juz kiedys o tym pialem tutaj ale zostalem olany, jest paru takich forumowiczow co ma niewiele postow na liczniku bo cala swoja dzialalnosc kocentruje na zatarczkach na miedzynarodowym np w dlm, albo sie wyzywa przy okazji okazjonalnych wojenek, np w watku o lwowie gdzie lecialy chasla w stylu wszyscy ukraincy to smieci a ukrainki kurwy... przydaloby sie zwerifikowac caloksztalt kariery tych panow i ewentualnie im podziekaowac, bo przynosza tylko wstyd a i ssc opiera sie na wiezowcach i inwestycjach a nie na tego typu wyczynach...





*Ograniczona Odpowiedzialnosc Ortograficzna*


----------



## VO3City

mateq said:


> @VO3City: wiem jak się *leczy* większość wad wymowy...



Osoby z wadą wymowy pomimo ciągłych ćwiczeń (czy jak Ty to nazywasz leczenia) i tak nigdy nie wyćwiczą się na tyle aby mówić w pełni poprawnie. Podobnie osoby z (i tutaj uwaga) dysortografią, (a nie dysleksją czy dysgrafią... bo to zupełnie inne dysfunkcje), pomimo ciągłych ćwiczeń i doskonalenia wiecznie popełniają błędy i już zawsze będą je popełniać. Na szczęście obecnie jest takie cudowne urządzenie jak komputer, a tam możemy korzystać z Worda czy innych aplikacji zawierających słownik... mimo wszytko dalej uważam że nie powinno się dyskryminować ludzi tylko ze względu na błędy ortograficzne, czy tym bardziej interpunkcje, najważniejsza jest treść przekazu.

@wiewior- szczerze nie wiem czemu tak mnie żałujesz, ale powiem Tobie ze całkiem niepotrzebnie...


----------



## Hubix

W dobie takich narzędzi jak Firefox, Word i inne możemy wymagać więcej. Tutaj się nie pisze długopisem ani nie mówi. Nie stanowi problemu sprawdzenie pisowni przez program, a są tego pozytywne efekty jak przejrzystość i propagowanie poprawnej pisowni, co ogólnie jest w internecie potrzebne (że też ludziom nie wstyd takich wypocin publikować).


----------



## mateq

VO3City said:


> Osoby z wadą wymowy pomimo ciągłych ćwiczeń (czy jak Ty to nazywasz leczenia) i tak nigdy nie wyćwiczą się na tyle aby mówić w pełni poprawnie..


Z jakim rodzajem wady wymowy? Bo jest ich kilka...


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

^^ np. ****zm



matej said:


> mozna to zinterpretować na wiele sposobów
> mi chodzi o jedno ,Komunizm był (niewazne czy byl dobry czy nie) zrobił dla miasta wiele rozbudowal go ,nienalezy mowic ze nic niezrobil ,czy nic nie pozostawil !!!!!
> Byl i tyle . Rozliczenia sa duze . Od 89 roku niepowstalo tak wiele inwestycji co w czasach komunistycznych.
> Infrastruktura :Trasa W-Z , Rurociag z Sulejowa wlacznie z Budową zbiornika Wybudowanie al Wlókniarzy ,Smiglego rydza itd.. Strykowską ,Dąbrowskiego , Przybyszewskiego ,Aleksandrowska itd...budowa wielu linni tramwajowych i nowe trasy innych.Wszedzie cos po sobie pozsostawili Wybudowanie Prawie wszystkich osiedli !
> 
> Czy bez tego łódz by była taka jaką jest ? co niekturzy pisza bo pisza na tym forum ? nieznajac stylów architektury ? Zaslug inzynierji ?
> Nowe pokolenie juz nie komunistyczne jest jakies tragiczne.
> nie robiono nic , wyburzono kupe tkanki LOL !
> wlasnie jestes z pradziada anty komunista i wogole wszystko co PRL to zle ,Nawet niewiesz ile budunkow powstalo w PRLU i jaka wartość reprezentują dziś,zle bo to PRL.


----------



## Hubix

^^ On chyba nawet nie czyta tego, co napisał. Oprócz błędów, które można zlikwidować za pomocą Firefoxa, Worda itp. dochodzi tu jeszcze czyste niechlujstwo.

O co chodzi z tym stawianiem spacji przed znakiem zapytania?


----------



## premier

jarekles said:


> to co sie dzieje na Domus Ludicrae Maximae zasluguje na uwage rowniez naszych modow... watek o Rumunii i ten polsko-niemiecki...


Tak, a spam który się rodzi w Vontq jest niemożliwy. Przecież poziom dyskusji w owym wątku jest żałosny, nie wspominając już o nowych zasadach 'ortograii', które się tam rodzą! Zbanować wszystkich którzy tam się udzielają a nawet i tych, którzy tam zaglądają!

.. Przecież niemiecko-polski wątek na DLM jest tylko dla jaj. Nikt poważny nie wyciąga stamtąd żadnych wniosków. 

Proszę modów o nie interweniowanie w tym wątku, jest on zupełnie niegroźny, ale za to bardzo zabawny. 
Pzdr.


----------



## MisUszatek

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=21406373&postcount=159
proszę o usunięcie posta i pouczenie śmiesznego kolegi.

^^
zrobione
625


----------



## Tygrys

premier said:


> Tak, a spam który się rodzi w Vontq jest niemożliwy. Przecież poziom dyskusji w owym wątku jest żałosny, nie wspominając już o nowych zasadach 'ortograii', które się tam rodzą! Zbanować wszystkich którzy tam się udzielają a nawet i tych, którzy tam zaglądają!


Jakie społeczeństwo- taki Vondeq! To jest Polska w pigułce i nie szukajmy tam dziury w całym, bo to niczego nie zmieni.


----------



## wiewior

Spamer na horyzoncie:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=21444209&postcount=2522


----------



## Torney

cichy87 said:


> jak strzelimy tym pajacom gola to i już będzie sukces, czego sobie i wam z całego serca życze


Tradycyjnie przy okazji meczów z zachodnim sąsiadem pojawiają się podobne określenia, o porównaniach do Wehrmachtu nie wspominam. Liczę na reakcję moderatorów.


----------



## krzewi

moze troszke wiecej luzu ^^


----------



## MisUszatek

Torney said:


> Tradycyjnie przy okazji meczów z zachodnim sąsiadem pojawiają się podobne określenia, o porównaniach do Wehrmachtu nie wspominam. Liczę na reakcję moderatorów.


Kibicuj komu chcesz Torney, ale dla większości Polaków Niemcy nie są narodem bratnim. Jednym słowem też myślę że to pajace, i już.


----------



## HAL 9010

niemieccy oprawcy


----------



## MisUszatek

^^ Wiesz, nie należy o tym zapominać


----------



## zonc

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=21490706&postcount=1952

Proszę o skasowanie. Było już! 

Czy może ktoś kolegę upomnieć? Nie jest tutaj od dziś, a co chwila wkleja artykułu, które już były! Do tego te nagłówki.


----------



## Torney

MisUszatek said:


> Kibicuj komu chcesz Torney, ale dla większości Polaków Niemcy nie są narodem bratnim. Jednym słowem też myślę że to pajace, i już.


No tak, jak ktoś nie obraża Niemców, to zapewne im kibicuje. Pozostaje mi mieć nadzieję, że czytając komentarze użytkowników SSC, normalni ludzie będą tu spotykać jak najmniej pajaców takich, jak wy.

Jest dziewięciu moderatorów, i wszyscy mają to głęboko. Brawo, panowie.


----------



## Okno

Wnioskuję o... karę dla użytkownika pawil19 za to:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=21493518&postcount=905

Wiem wiem, nie przeklinał, nie obrażał, ale wiele osób zdenerwował. Mnie do stopnia naprawdę wysokiego 

Odkopał stary wątek tylko po to, żeby sobie ZAŻARTOWAĆ, że rozpoczęto budowę! Grr...


----------



## Mindcrasher

Ja mam pytanie merytoryczne, kto wymysla tagi? W tym wątku chyba 625 zoncowa epopeja na to wskazuje


----------



## 625

za edytowanie tagów przez nieuprawnionych jest brig/ban. jak zreszta macie napisane przez admina.


----------



## Adolf Warski

625 said:


> za edytowanie tagów przez nieuprawnionych jest brig/ban. jak zreszta macie napisane przez admina.


Przez nieuprawnionych?

_Some of you have noticed the new Tagging, and Social Network features here at SSC. These are new features in the latest version of vBulletin.

Many of you have been using them as they were intended to be used.

Some of you have not.

These features are not unmoderated, and the same rules apply to tags, comments on user's pages, and messages in social groups that apply to the rest of the forum.

We will begin throwing people in the brig, or even banning people who abuse these features. _

Tu jest o nadużywaniu czy raczej niedozwolonym używaniu.


----------



## 625

no niby tak. ale czy możecie edytować? też nie


----------



## Mindcrasher

Hmm nie było mnie parę dni i widać spore zmiany przegapiłem.


----------



## Adolf Warski

625 said:


> no niby tak. ale czy możecie edytować? też nie


No swoje możemy, wy możecie wszystkie. Jak z postami.


----------



## 625

no więc prawdę napisałem. kto moderuje bez uprawnień moderatorskich - ban


----------



## pmaciej7

Exar Kun said:


> Jeśli ktoś się zastanawia (lub będzie się zastanawiał), w jakich okolicznościach Mr. Karatchan dostał bana:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=640009&page=29


O rany, ale pojechał. hno:

Pewnie wyjdę na mądrego po fakcie, ale po niektórych jego postach miałem wrażenie, że pobyt na forum może się nieprzyjemnie dla niego skończyć.

-----------------



mikeleg said:


> Z ciekawości się zapytam, dlaczego F_L dostał bana?





625 said:


> 3 konta pomimo ostrzeżeń.


A pozostałe konta jak się nazywają (-ły)?


----------



## jumping_jack

pmaciej7 said:


> O rany, ale pojechał. hno:
> 
> Pewnie wyjdę na mądrego po fakcie, ale po niektórych jego postach miałem wrażenie, że pobyt na forum może się nieprzyjemnie dla niego skończyć.


no wreszcie:banana: jeszcze twoch takich zostalo, z czego jak widze jeden dostal briga na 3 dni, imo te typki pomylily forum, zamiast merytorycznych wypowiedzi na temat inwestycji i architektury topia swoja frustracje i kompleksy w nacjonalistycznych agresywnyh bzdetach na miedzynarodowym albo glupio trolluja na fpwhno:



*Ograniczona Odpowiedzialnosc Ortograficzna*


----------



## wonsbelfer

Exar Kun said:


> Jeśli ktoś się zastanawia (lub będzie się zastanawiał), w jakich okolicznościach Mr. Karatchan dostał bana:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=640009&page=29


Przeczytałem cały wątek. Zgadzam się z każdym słowem zbanowanego Mr. Karatchana skierowanym do tego Rosjanina. Ze słowami Iluminata i Butlonosa takoż. Oj, coś ja tych "kak capów" nie kocham.... 
Do rzeczy: może by tak pogadać ze Zwierzchnością w kwestii "odbanowania" Fakt - posłał "wiązankę" moskalowi, ale poza trzema słowami (ostatnimi) - miał rację.


----------



## Boca Negra

Myślę, że dużym problemem jest brak polskich modów w DLM. Jakiś Rosjanin czy Abchaz założył wątek o polskiej matce-alkoholiczce, która urodziła pijane dziecko. Każdy bezkarnie może sobie tam robić jaja. A dla porównania przed chwilą jakis Albańczyk założył wątek o Bałkanach, w którym wkleił artykuł, gdzie w JEDNYM zdaniu jest mowa o "niekompetentnych Francuzach" i co zrobił francuski mod? Oczywiście wątek zamknął...


----------



## Tygrys

*"you imbecile, stupid russian bandits, **** OFF"* choć słusznie powiedzianeD), w myśl forumowych zasad wystarczyło na bana...

Gdyby nie epitety, to faktycznie nie można by niczego Mr. Karatchanowi zarzucić, a czytając niektóre posty w tamtym wątku na pewno mogły puścić nerwy. 

Stara zasada jest taka, że trolli się nie karmi, bo właśnie o to im chodzi i tylko sobie można zrobić kuku.

Mr. Karatchan zasłużył na karę, ale okoliczności powinny być łagodzące i zamiast bana bardziej adekwatny byłby brig. *Oczywiście jeśli moderator podszedłby do tematu obiektywnie...*

Takie jest moje zdanie.


----------



## pmaciej7

jumping_jack said:


> no wreszcie:banana: jeszcze twoch takich zostalo


Kogo masz na myśli?

--------------



Exar Kun said:


> *"you imbecile, stupid russian bandits, **** OFF"* choć słusznie powiedzianeD)...


Nie pozostaje mi nic innego jak się z Tobą *nie* zgodzić.



> Mr. Karatchan zasłużył na karę, ale okoliczności powinny być łagodzące i zamiast bana bardziej adekwatny byłby brig. Oczywiście jeśli moderator podszedłby do tematu obiektywnie...


Jakie okoliczności łagodzące? Że większość Polaków ma kompleks wobec Rosji, uprawia się u nas politykę historyczną i w dobrym tonie jest Rosjan nie lubić?


----------



## E2rdEm

pmaciej7 said:


> Że większość Polaków ma kompleks wobec Rosji, uprawia się u nas politykę historyczną i w dobrym tonie jest Rosjan nie lubić?


No jasne, bo poza Polakami - everybody loves Russia. A najbardziej zakochana w sobie jest sama Rosja.

Mr.Karatchan słusznie napisał. A po poście #568 należały się również wyzwiska. Nie dlatego, że Yury pisze nieprawdę - tylko dlatego, że to miała być odpowiedź na winy Rosji wobec Polski. Porównywanie 100 lat zniewolenia z jakimiś epizodami z wojen toczonych przez dwa sąsiednie państwa. :nuts: Jaki rodzaj politycznej poprawności nakazuje zmilczeć takie głupoty?


----------



## jumping_jack

@pmaciej7

kogo mam na mysli nie powiem bo wyszedl bym na zoncahno:, licze ze czas zweryfikuje ich postepowanie...

mr.k zaslozyl na bana i wypowiedzia i caloksztaltem forumowej kariery, gosc poprostu zerowal na tego typu watkach i lubil wsadzac kij w mrowisko, a w tych bardziej merytorycznych robil sobie jaja 

ja takich userow uwazam za trolli i dobrze sie czuje bez nich, robia tylko polsce straszny obciach na ssc, dzieki nim w dlm polak to synonim kompleksow, goryczy, zawisci, wypominania szkod, przekonania o wlasnej swietosci oraz powiedzmy sobie szczeze... chamstwa (nb. **** off)hno:

*Ograniczona Odpowiedzialnosc Ortograficzna*


----------



## HAL 9010

Swój kraj należy bronić no ale fakt trochę przesadził, tj. uległ prowokacji.


----------



## Tygrys

pmaciej7 said:


> Nie pozostaje mi nic innego jak się z Tobą *nie* zgodzić.


Ok. Możesz się nie zgadzać. Według mnie w kontekście całej dyskusji, a konkretnie paru postów tamtego wątku faktycznie można by pomyśleć o kimś, jako o imbecylu. "Stupid russian bandits" w wypowiedzi Mr. Karatchana odnosiło się do Rosjan okupujących część Europy i Polskę po wojnie. Dla mnie to trafny epitet. Z tym "**** Off", to przegięcie, bo tak naprawdę nawzajem powinni dać sobie spokój...





pmaciej7 said:


> Jakie okoliczności łagodzące? Że większość Polaków ma kompleks wobec Rosji, uprawia się u nas politykę historyczną i w dobrym tonie jest Rosjan nie lubić?


Dla mnie okolicznościami łagodzącymi jest ogólny ton toczącej się tam dyskusji. Cała tamtejsza gadka była bezsensownym rozdrapywaniem ran, leczeniem kompleksów, rozpamiętywaniem przeszłości, przerzucaniem się "argumentami" itd. Mam na myśli, że Mr. Karatchan nie był odosobniony w rzucaniu błotem i dał się po postu sprowokować. 

Taka jest jakość i obraz DLM. Po prostu Mr. Karatchan posunął się za daleko, ale patrząc na inne wątki i posty z tamtego działu, nie zasłużył na bana. Może powiem inaczej... Połowa bywalców DLM powinna dawno dostać bana...Brak tam konsekwencji i sprawiedliwego oraz obiektywnego karania userów.


----------



## desmo

Proszę o briga dla Blixa za wypowiedzi w tym wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=21667955#post21667955


----------



## mikeleg

desmo said:


> Proszę o briga dla Blixa za wypowiedzi w tym wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=21667955#post21667955


To na poważnie ?


----------



## desmo

Oczywiście, że na poważnie, jestem wkurzony po meczu a ten będzie jeszcze wszystkich dookoła wyzywał od 'polaczków' czy 'głupich narodów'.


----------



## J_J

@majkelman brig do jutra za obrażanie innych

@Ahmed Al Bolandi też urlop do jutra. Stosunek do gejów nie ma nic wspólnego z nową inwestycją.


----------



## piotrekb

del


----------



## mikeleg

Dokładnie nie dość, że żałosne to jeszcze obraźliwe:|


----------



## delfin_pl

Mam czasem wrazenie, ze zadlawiliscie sie kijem, ktorego nie mozecie strawic, czy komus krzywda sie dzieje? ludzie troche luzu.


----------



## blix

^^ Ale tak perfidnie kłamać, że 3m to najładniejsza aglomeracja hno:, brzydko Delfinie, oj brzydko!


----------



## delfin_pl

blix said:


> ^^ Ale tak perfidnie kłamać, że 3m to najładniejsza aglomeracja hno:, brzydko Delfinie, oj brzydko!


jak pokazesz ladniejsza to zwroce honor


----------



## blix

^^ Pierwsza z brzegu NY .


----------



## J_J

@delfin - dwa dni na nawdychanie się jodu. Wróci do nas spokojniejszy.


----------



## Hyper

Lub, jak ostrzegał w innym wątku, zarejestruje się ponownie, bo przecież nie ma stałego IP


----------



## wiewior

Poproszę o kilka dni na przemyślenie swoich postów dla użytkownika QWERTY. Przykłąd pierwszy z brzegu: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=21846562&postcount=761. I tak wygląda jego 90% postów - są równie "merytoryczne". No ew. pojawiają się ":bash:"


----------



## E2rdEm

^^ Liczysz, że po kilku dniach briga zacznie pisać coś merytorycznego? Do ignora go wrzuć i już.


----------



## wiewior

^^
Najwyżej potem poproszę o bana


----------



## mark40

Hyper said:


> Lub, jak ostrzegał w innym wątku, zarejestruje się ponownie, bo przecież nie ma stałego IP


Nie trudno będzie sie kapnąć po wypowiedziach "delfina II, III itd" ze to on :lol:.


----------



## Patryjota

acmario - 3 dni briga za obrażanie innych userów


----------



## HAL 9010

Proszę o ban/ brig dla usera @SIOUXR. Spamuje on każdy wątek związany ze stadionami, likuje stronę związaną ze stadionem Zawiszy. Wystarczy zobaczyć historię jego postów...
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=1885866


----------



## premier

Nie proszę o bana czy briga - sam nie jestem zwolennikiem takich karań, (zwłaszcza tego pierwszego), ale może można by było uprzejmie zwrócić uwagę za całokształt jak i detal wypowiedzi userowi "WTTbijeHiltona"
i wytłumaczyć mu, że jego posty to bezsensowny spam i że my - czytelnicy - zasługujemy na wyższy poziom wypowiedzi na tym forum 

^^
ban
625


----------



## janex_wwa

Przyłączam się do wniosku premiera w sprawie usera "WTTbijeHiltona". Dodatkowo przydałoby się usunąć jego dzisiejsze wypocinki z kilku wątków.


----------



## mateq

dopeman1 brig 3 dni za wulgaryzm w Visitor Messages. 

To także ostrzeżenie dla wszystkich. To nie jest czat onetu.


----------



## J_J

Da3won - znowu brig, bo znowu prymitne teksty


----------



## zonc

Pytanie: czy nadal obowiązuje limit 5 linijek sygnaturki?


----------



## zonc

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=22010687&postcount=1208

Mr Offtop ponownie w akcji.


----------



## HAL 9010

Widzę, że rząd w Bydgoszczy skazał Stasiuę na ostracyzm  Nie przejmuj się opozycjonisto, przyjmę Cię w moich wątkach o Stargardzie bo i tak świecą pustkami  Potraktuję Cię jak prawdziwego gościa ;p 

A mówiąc poważnie to daj mu spokój Zonc, bo swoimi zagrywkami naruszasz demokratyczne zasady  Rasowy z Ciebie PiSowiec 

p.s Tekst miazga : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=22011083&postcount=1209  

Czuję się mocarny, aby objąć pieczę nad wyrzutkami z Bydgoszczy i doprowadzić do okrągłego stołu, który przywróci ich z powrotem. Będę takim Kuroniem Bydgoszczy  Ohhh już mi odbija od tego siedzenia na SSC. Czas spać


----------



## Tomaso

Normalnie forumowicze z Bydgoszczy tworza najweselszą ekipę na FPW. Przeprowadzę się do Was, to podymimy razem.


----------



## ivica

prosiemy 


i parafrazujac klasyków "odwalcie sie od Bydgoszczy"


----------



## zonc

A inne pytanie: czy można mieć w avatarach ludzi w mundurach III Rzeszy?


----------



## Boca Negra

tylko Klossa


----------



## Fellow_traveler

^^ dobre


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]




----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## Tomaso

Avatar z gościem w hitlerowskim mundurze to chyba jednak przegięcie. 
Ktoś tu już kiedyś był SŁUSZNIE ścigany z sierp i młot w avatarze i go usunął. Moim Zdaniem jakakolwiek symbolika hitlerowska i komunistycza w jakiejkolwiek formie powinny być na FPW zakazane.

Co innego mój avatar... 
Właśnie takie należy promować! 

A co do H. Kloss'a - choć był to polski szpieg związany z AL i komunistycznym rządem powstałym w Moskwie, a także z NKWD to jednak w porównaniu z Brunerem itd. to swój chłop! 
Wyjątkowo mógłby zostać. :lol:


----------



## 625

angelika ma briga za trolling i kłamstwa. proszę na przyszłość o info gdy znów będzie trollować, to będzie ban.

a odnośnie mundurów, to proszę o wytłumaczenie ocb, jak nie, to pokasujemy.


----------



## Adolf Warski

Tomaso said:


> Moim Zdaniem jakakolwiek symbolika hitlerowska i komunistycza w jakiejkolwiek formie powinny być na FPW zakazane.


Oczywiście.

A swoją drogą, jak wygląda sprawa praw autorskich i praw do wizerunku twojego avataru? Czy jesteś w pełni w zgodzie z prawem? :sleepy:



Tomaso said:


> Co innego mój avatar...
> Właśnie takie należy promować!


Seksistowski i uprzedmiotowiający kobietę, czyniący z niej wyłącznie obiekt zaspokojenia. :|

PS: Brig 'em all. Wszystkim serdecznie donoszącym zapewniam, że każdy avatar, w tym ich, znajdzie swój paragraf, tylko trzeba dobrze poszukać. Od razu zastrzegam, że mój jest sprawdzony na tę okoliczność przez odpowiednie służby.


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## Wesoły Romek

Mój za to propaguje wyłącznie dobre cele kulturalne


----------



## 625

stasiua said:


> Zdjęcie przedstawia Ralph'a Fiennes'a, aktora który wcielił się w postać Amona Goeth'a. Kadr pochodzi z filmu Lista Schindlera [Schindler's List (1993)].


i dlatego poprosiłem o odpowiedź, bez urazy. dzięki!


----------



## embercadero

stasiua said:


> Czy nikt nie widzi, że Bydgoszcz ciągle tu pisze i stara się pojedyńcze jednostki "wyeliminować"?


Wszyscy widzą i mają z tego niezłą polewkę (na przykład ja), w sumie jest to jedyny powód dla którego do tego wątku regularnie zaglądam :lol: Z tym że to nie Bydgoszcz ciągle pisze tylko Zonc :lol:


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## zonc

embercadero said:


> Wszyscy widzą i mają z tego niezłą polewkę (na przykład ja), w sumie jest to jedyny powód dla którego do tego wątku regularnie zaglądam :lol: Z tym że to nie Bydgoszcz ciągle pisze tylko Zonc :lol:


To lepiej sprawdź kto się na naszego trolla skarży. WSZYSCY jak leci z Bydgoszczy. 

Już jeden typ z Torunia udawał bydgoszczanina ... chyba z 3 miesiące się z nim męczyliśmy, aż go zbanowano (przegiął + został złapany na pisaniu z 2 nicków). Staś też przegnie i wyleci. No chyba, że to ten sam.


----------



## Tomaso

Adolf Warski said:


> Oczywiście.
> 
> A swoją drogą, jak wygląda sprawa praw autorskich i praw do wizerunku twojego avataru? Czy jesteś w pełni w zgodzie z prawem? :sleepy:
> 
> Seksistowski i uprzedmiotowiający kobietę, czyniący z niej wyłącznie obiekt zaspokojenia. :|


Sprawa praw autorskich wygląda tak samo jak sprawa Twoich praw do Twojego ava. 

W którym miejscu mój avatar uprzedmiotawia kobietę? To przecież tylko twarz pięknej kobiety, w dodatku jak widac ubranej!  Nie trzeba od razu mysleć o niej tylko i wyłącznie jako o obiekcie mrocznego pożądania, bo to zahacza o natręctwa seksualne. 

W skrócie: po prostu ja wolę na ava tę panią, a Ty u siebie wolisz tamtego pana. :lol:


----------



## Adolf Warski

Tomaso said:


> Sprawa praw autorskich wygląda tak samo jak sprawa Twoich praw do Twojego ava.


O nie. Prawa autorskie do mojego avataru nigdy nie istniały, prawo do wizerunku dawno temu wygasło.

A u Ciebie jak to jest?



Tomaso said:


> W którym miejscu mój avatar uprzedmiotawia kobietę? To przecież tylko twarz pięknej kobiety, w dodatku jak widac ubranej!  Nie trzeba od razu mysleć o niej tylko i wyłącznie jako o obiekcie mrocznego pożądania, bo to zahacza o natręctwa seksualne.


Najlepiej pokazuje to Twą ignorancję w zakresie feministycznej i - ogólnie - lewicowej teorii kultury.

A tu i tak jasno widać intencje ukryte pod "pięknem kobiety" jako jedyną wartością.



Tomaso said:


> W skrócie: po prostu ja wolę na ava tę panią, a Ty u siebie wolisz tamtego pana. :lol:


No strasznie śmieszne jest to, tyle znowu z podtekstem seksualnym (natręctwo?) i do tego dyskryminując homoseksualistów.

W skrócie: przyczepić się można zawsze i o wszystko.


----------



## Tomaso

Adolf Warski said:


> W skrócie: przyczepić się można zawsze i o wszystko.


Dokładnie tak! :lol:
I tym sposobem zrobiliśmy OT w Księdze. W dodatku z szowinstycznymi, męskimi podtekstami. 

No, chyba, ze potraktujemy to jako lans.


----------



## HAL 9010

Tomaso said:


> Sprawa praw autorskich wygląda tak samo jak sprawa Twoich praw do Twojego ava.


jak jakieś dzieło ma powyżej 70 lat to wówczas prawa autorskie wygasają. Ale Tomaso możesz z tego ava zrobić jakiś remix i już nikt nie będzie się czepiał


----------



## Adolf Warski

Szczepann said:


> jak jakieś dzieło ma powyżej 70 lat to wówczas prawa autorskie wygasają. Ale Tomaso możesz z tego ava zrobić jakiś remix i już nikt nie będzie się czepiał


Ja się przyczepię.

Wygasają, ale 70 lat po roku śmierci twórcy, a opracowanie utworu wymaga zezwolenia uprawnionego.

Wszyscy jesteście nielegalni :lol:


----------



## krzewi

moja strona tez jest nielegalna  zaraz do mnie zapukaja i beda kazali podawac mydlo w wiezieniu


----------



## Wesoły Romek

Dlaczego MiMi_ldz dostała bana ?? patrzac na jej posty chyba nic zego nie pisala.


----------



## 625

jeszcze. ale to znany nam skądinąd forumowicz


----------



## zonc

Nakreślę sytuację:

Misitor od dawien dawna uważał, że lotnisko w Bydgoszczy nie zdobędzie prywatnego inwestora. Pisał, że poszedł do "Rzeczpospolitej" z donosem na Polinvest (potencjalny inwestor). Toruń miał dostać inwestora do swojego lotniska i przyćmić nasze... ogólnie farmazony. Teraz się tego wypiera, dlatego przypomniałem mu jego słowa:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=22088382&postcount=2117

Bez obelg, jego cytaty. Chyba nie wiedział, że tutaj jest historia zapisywana 

Odpowiedź jest żenująca i zasługuje na surową karę:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=22097093&postcount=2127

Czepianie się rodziny to już niezłe przegięcie.


----------



## esce

Po raz kolejny ten użytkownik negatywnie wyróżnia się na tle innych: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=22098718&postcount=554
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=22098739&postcount=93

1 - słownictwo
2 - literówki, ortografia, interpunkcja
3 - nie zna podstawowych związków frazeologicznych - "bajki na wierzbie" (to akurat oczywiście żart  )

Czy naprawdę w każdym katowickim wątku musi co kilka postów pisać te same kilka zdań jak to źle jest i jak to nic nie powstanie? Skoro uważa że należy zamknąć te wątki, to czemu je czyta i pisze w nich?


----------



## zonc

zonc said:


> Nakreślę sytuację:
> 
> Misitor od dawien dawna uważał, że lotnisko w Bydgoszczy nie zdobędzie prywatnego inwestora. Pisał, że poszedł do "Rzeczpospolitej" z donosem na Polinvest (potencjalny inwestor). Toruń miał dostać inwestora do swojego lotniska i przyćmić nasze... ogólnie farmazony. Teraz się tego wypiera, dlatego przypomniałem mu jego słowa:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=22088382&postcount=2117
> 
> Bez obelg, jego cytaty. Chyba nie wiedział, że tutaj jest historia zapisywana
> 
> Odpowiedź jest żenująca i zasługuje na surową karę:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=22097093&postcount=2127
> 
> Czepianie się rodziny to już niezłe przegięcie.


hno:hno:hno:


----------



## misiotor

zonc said:


> Nakreślę sytuację:
> 
> Misitor od dawien dawna uważał, że lotnisko w Bydgoszczy nie zdobędzie prywatnego inwestora. Pisał, że poszedł do "Rzeczpospolitej" z donosem na Polinvest (potencjalny inwestor). Toruń miał dostać inwestora do swojego lotniska i przyćmić nasze... ogólnie farmazony. Teraz się tego wypiera, dlatego przypomniałem mu jego słowa:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=22088382&postcount=2117
> 
> Bez obelg, jego cytaty. Chyba nie wiedział, że tutaj jest historia zapisywana
> 
> Odpowiedź jest żenująca i zasługuje na surową karę:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=22097093&postcount=2127
> 
> Czepianie się rodziny to już niezłe przegięcie.


To nie jest moja opinia...Ja tylko przyjąłem do wiadomości,to co na Twój temat twierdzą inni (konkretnie Twoi znajomi) i wyciągnąłem z tego wnioski...Myślę,że sam zasłużyłeś sobie na taką opinię i nie masz prawa mieć pretensji do innych,że tak fatalnie Cię oceniają...
Jak już mówiłem: żal mi Ciebie hno:

A tak na marginesie to nigdy bym się pewnie nie dowiedział,że na mnie doniosłeś,gdyby nie życzliwa informacja jednego z bydgoskich forumowiczów,którego zresztą serdecznie pozdrawiam 
Niech Ci to da do myślenia...Szczerze mówiąc to nie liczę na to hno:


----------



## zonc

misiotor said:


> To nie jest moja opinia...Ja tylko przyjąłem do wiadomości,to co na Twój temat twierdzą inni (konkretnie Twoi znajomi) i wyciągnąłem z tego wnioski...Myślę,że sam zasłużyłeś sobie na taką opinię i nie masz prawa mieć pretensji do innych,że tak fatalnie Cię oceniają...
> Jak już mówiłem: żal mi Ciebie hno:


Znajomi? 

GrapHite, Schab, Ivica, Siewka, czy może Davideck tak napisał? 

Znając życie Pan Stasiua. :lol:


----------



## pmaciej7

Chyba ktoś mocno przesadził, proszę o reakcję:



Boca Negra said:


> Ja nawet nie jestem w stanie sobie wyobrazić jak można kibicować szwabstwuhno:
> 
> A tak na marginesie czy wy Fryce podczas odśpiewywania tej prostackiej biesiadnej melodyjki nadal trzymacie jedną rękę podniesioną w taki dziwny sposób? :dunno:


Dla wyjaśnienia - chodzi o niemiecki hymn.


----------



## Boca Negra

Jaki niemiecki hymn? :dunno:
Niemiecki hymn brzmi jak piosenka biesiadna? :lol:
Chodziło mi o piosenkę biesiadną, którą widziałam w niemieckim programie tv "Deutsche Hit Parade". Może rzeczywiście mój post był nieskładny i można go żle zinterpretować, ale po prostu strasznie denerwuję się meczem.
Pozdrwiam i przepraszam


----------



## pmaciej7

Jassssne...

Skończ głupkowate tłumaczenia. Twoje intelektualne majstersztyki może są dobre na forum onetu, ale nie tutaj.


----------



## Boca Negra

Nie rozumiem dlaczego mnie obrażasz.:dunno: Wytłumaczyłam dokładnie dlaczego mój post wydawał sie dwuznaczny i jaki utwór słowno-muzyczny miałam na myśli.


----------



## iwona

Boca Negra said:


> Nie rozumiem dlaczego mnie obrażasz.:dunno: Wytłumaczyłam dokładnie dlaczego mój post wydawał sie dwuznaczny i jaki utwór słowno-muzyczny miałam na myśli.


Nikt Cie tu nie obraża.
To Ty sama wystawiłaś sobie świadectwo.
Zresztą nie pierwszy raz.


----------



## Boca Negra

Ok, w porządku.
To jest mój ostatni post na tym forum.
Żegnam!

:wave:


----------



## krzewi

eeee obrazalska


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## zonc

zonc said:


> Nakreślę sytuację:
> 
> Misitor od dawien dawna uważał, że lotnisko w Bydgoszczy nie zdobędzie prywatnego inwestora. Pisał, że poszedł do "Rzeczpospolitej" z donosem na Polinvest (potencjalny inwestor). Toruń miał dostać inwestora do swojego lotniska i przyćmić nasze... ogólnie farmazony. Teraz się tego wypiera, dlatego przypomniałem mu jego słowa:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=22088382&postcount=2117
> 
> Bez obelg, jego cytaty. Chyba nie wiedział, że tutaj jest historia zapisywana
> 
> Odpowiedź jest żenująca i zasługuje na surową karę:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=22097093&postcount=2127
> 
> Czepianie się rodziny to już niezłe przegięcie.


Czy moderatorzy biorą sobie funkcje dla szpanu? Czy może, któryś zareaguje? Tutaj ktoś wprost obraża, a wy macie to w nosie.


----------



## pmaciej7

^^ Ile razy jeszcze to wkleisz?


----------



## ivica

az którys z modów raczy zabrać głos ??


----------



## talkinghead

zonc said:


> Czy moderatorzy biorą sobie funkcje dla szpanu? Czy może, któryś zareaguje? Tutaj ktoś wprost obraża, a wy macie to w nosie.


Na razie 3 dni.


----------



## Torney

^^ A tego chwasta:



Boca Negra said:


> Ja nawet nie jestem w stanie sobie wyobrazić jak można kibicować szwabstwu
> 
> A tak na marginesie czy wy Fryce podczas odśpiewywania tej prostackiej biesiadnej melodyjki nadal trzymacie jedną rękę podniesioną w taki dziwny sposób?


ktoś wyrwie, czy uważacie, że zamiecenie pod dywan (przez usunięcie posta) i rzekome przeprosiny cokolwiek pomogą?

^^
zrobione
625


----------



## HAL 9010

^^ kobiet nie wyzywa się od chwastów oke: Z resztą radziałbym swój wzrok skierować osiem postów wyżej (na samej górze  ), tam chyba znajdziesz odpowiedź. Wydaję mi się, że już po "problemie".


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## Patryjota

stasiua said:


> Zonc napisał o mnie, a potem o misiorze. Zapytał czy dla szpanu są funkcie i dostałem bringa na 3 dni. Dziękuję. Oczywiście jeśli to nie pomyłka, w co nie wierzę, proszę mi choć napisać PM czemu i za który post, bo nic nie wiem. Nie wiem o co tym razem ktoś się obraził


Dostałeś briga na jedne dzień i ja jestem tym złym co to zrobił - przejrzałem dokładnie wpisy (usunięte już) w wątku *[Bydgoszcz] Rewaloryzacja Wyspy Młyńskiej II * uznałem że bardzo krótki odpoczynek przyda ci się na forum żeby spokojniej pisać a kilka twoich wpisów (np. co ty o tej porze robisz przed komputerem) uznałem za prowokujące - a że nie jest to twoje jednorazowe posunięcie (bardziej pojawia sie dość często) uznałem że lepiej jak jeden dzień nic nie będziesz pisał  to było dla twojego dobra :>


----------



## HAL 9010

Patryjota said:


> na jedne dzień


czy moderatorzy tez mają prawo być pijani ?   

edit ide spąc ;p bnie mam baterii na ssc )


----------



## GOŚKA

^^ to lektura postów pana Zonca wprawia w taki stan


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## Tomaso

Szczepann said:


> del. P.S dzisiaj na forum z powodu znikających postów etc. czuje się wręcz dyskotekowo


Bo to działa najnowszy efekt moderatorski - efekt stroboskopowy. 
Patentuję to określenie! :lol:


----------



## Patryjota

mmjp - brig dwa dni za przekleństwa w wątku Poznań [Infrastruktura drogowa]


----------



## Patryjota

*Po kosultacjach*

Za przekleństwa w wątkach merytorycznych będą brigi do 3 dni - nie zależnie w jakim kontekście to przekleństwo się pojawia


----------



## J_J

hej75 - za obrażanie innych. 3 dni wolnego


----------



## mateq

19przemek91 said:


> z wątku link


blix - 3 dni brig.
Jest to ostatni już brig dla niego. Następny będzie ban. Jest to także ostrzeżenie, że spamowanie w tagach nie będzie bezkarne.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Oglednie mowiac dziwne tagi:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=559022&page=27


----------



## zonc

^^

Moje  Stare  Faktycznie do wywalenia ... chyba, że sam mogę?  Uczyłem się tam tagować. Proszę o wyrozumiałość.

Ps Chyba już nie ma. Wyrzuciłem. 

Raz jeszcze sorry za zamieszanie - zdziwiła mnie ta opcja wtedy


----------



## HAL 9010

ja uwazam, ze w tonie sarkastycznym mozna dawac tagi, natomiast jesli obraza sie konkreta osobe to nie. Sam dodalem tutaj tagi "pacyfikacja", "zomo" ale to tak pół żartem pół serio..trzeba zrobic jakis regulamin zeby bylo wszystko jasne ...


----------



## 625

Szczepann said:


> ja uwazam, ze w tonie sarkastycznym mozna dawac tagi, natomiast jesli obraza sie konkreta osobe to nie. Sam dodalem tutaj tagi "pacyfikacja", "zomo" ale to tak pół żartem pół serio..trzeba zrobic jakis regulamin zeby bylo wszystko jasne ...



regulamin był - zarządzenie admina, które ja powtarzałem kilkakrotnie. dlatego nie tłumacz się w ten sposób.


----------



## MisUszatek

625 said:


> regulamin był


Byłoby miło, jakby był wyciągnięty na wierzch, tak jak to jest z regulaminem o sygnaturach. Bo tak to niby był, ale nikt go nie zna...


----------



## 625

był przez ponad miesiąc. poza tym, od zawsze nie wolno obrażać innych.


----------



## pmaciej7

Tag ma być hasłem, co jest w wątku i służyć wyszukiwaniu wątków o podobnej tematyce. Czy mamy wątki o zomo? Chyba nie. 

Co innego jeśli w zabytkowym pałacyku była siedziba gestapo, ale z takimi tagami też trzeba ostrożnie.

Poluzować można jedynie w Po Godzinach, a zwłaszcza w jednym vondqu. :colgate:


----------



## J.T.Fly

Więcej z tym kłopotów niż korzyści....


----------



## embercadero

Weźcie gościa, bo boli czytać. Nowy chyba, pomyliły mu się fora.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=22549630&postcount=5284


^^
miesiąc odpoczynku/Patryjota


----------



## blix

Żadnego usera nie obraziłem, bo użyłem jedynie imienia "Adolf", a nie nicku na forum "Adolf_Warski". Druga kwestia, że "Adolf na dropsach" może być równoznaczne z Adolfem i cukierkami, natomiast "Adolf na spidzie" może być odebrane jak spolszczenie słowa "speed" (prędkość). Inna sprawa, że nikt nie został pociągnięty do odpowiedzialności za obrażanie Delfina_PL (pragnę przypomnieć, że zastosowana jego pełen nick). Być może Adolf_Warski poczuł się urażony, w takim razie przepraszam. 

Pragnę także przypomnieć, że do dziś nie poszła kara za przewinienie Macieksa, inny moderator zatuszował sprawę - kilka razy dawałem screena i bez żadnej odezwy. Ja nie dawno dostałem briga za "polaczków", ale widać używanie wulgarnych słów pod konkretnym adresem jest dopuszczone na forum. Nie chcę się tłumaczyć winami innymi, ale nie rozumiem czemu tak łatwo dostaję brigi, a inni nie.










Natomiast ja jestem karany za lekkie przewinienia, gdzie nakładający moderator w PM nie jest w stanie nawet skutecznie obronić przyczyny nadania briga. Straszenie mnie banem też nie jest zbyt rozsądne, ponieważ wystarczy zmienić proxy i założyć nowe konto, aczkolwiek jako człowiek na poziomie nie zniżyłbym się do rejestrowania pod innym nickiem.

Uważam, że FPW nie ma jasnego regulaminu i dochodzi do dowolnej interpretacji zasad przez niekompetentnych moderatorów. Żaden z nałożonych brigów na mnie nie był sprawiedliwy, ale nie robiłem rewolucji. Starałem się dostosowywać do panującego niskiego poziomu chociażby w wątku "Po godzinach" ( nigdy nie dostałeb briga w innym dziale!). Jak widać nieudolnie wyszło mi zniżanie się do poziomu w tym dziale.
Uważam, że forum schodzi coraz niżej przy cichym pozwoleniu moderatorów, którzy poprzez swoje dziwne decyzje wykazują brak kompetencji do sprawowania tych funkcji. 

Związku z brakiem jasnego regulaminu i sprawiedliwej oceny poczynań userów postanowiłem odejść z FPW. Pomimo, że nie mam zamiaru się już logować i odwiedzać SSC, pragnę przypomnieć, że to nie jest tożsame ze zgodą na ban. Chcę zachować przy swoich postach status niezalogowanego, a nie zbanowanego.

Dziękuje serdecznie wszystkim z którymi spędziłem miłe chwile, a w szczególności dla sekcji Włocławskiej SSC, a także Twórców wspaniałych wątków w dziale o "za granicy" i "miasta polskie" oraz Przyjaciół, a w szczególności Dudu21(ona) i wyrozumiałego pod względem gustu Krokosa23 . No i mimo wszystko także dobrze będę wspominał Adolfa_Warskiego, który pozwolił mi w pewnych kwestiach spojrzeć na Świat inaczej, aczkolwiek nie zawsze się zgadzaliśmy. Pragnę tylko wyrazić jeszcze pragnienie, aby sekcja Bydgoska, Toruńska i Włocławska zaczęły wreszcie współpracować, bo tylko na prawdę razem możemy walczyć o lepszą promocję naszych miast i regionu.

Chciałbym pożegnać się muzycznie.






"
Trzeba wiedzieć kiedy ze sceny zejść
Niepokonanym
Wśród tandety lśniąc jak diament
Być zagadką, której nikt
Nie zdąży zgadnąć nim minie czas"

Miłego postowania.


----------



## HAL 9010

^^ mimo, że nie miałem z Tobą zbytniej styczności, to będzie to strata dla naszego forum. Wspominam Ciebie z Hyde-Parku. Ale trzeba stwierdzić, że jesteś obrażalski  Najpierw trzeba było pogrozić, wzniecić bunt a dopiero potem, gdybyś nie czuł się usatysfakcjonowany - odchodzić. 



blix said:


> Pragnę tylko wyrazić jeszcze pragnienie, aby sekcja Bydgoska, Toruńska i Włocławska zaczęły wreszcie współpracować, bo tylko na prawdę razem możemy walczyć o lepszą promocję naszych miast i regionu.


to chyba wręcz niemożliwe


----------



## pan_tomas

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=234068

Gościu trochę mi na spamera wygląda


----------



## matej

troche? to nawet bardzo.


----------



## pan_tomas

matej said:


> troche? to nawet bardzo.


Bo nie widziałem tego http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=661860


----------



## mateq

^^ Dzięki za info. 

Wszelkiego rodzaju spam przekazujemy od razu do administracji. Oni się później zajmują ichnimi IP.


----------



## Offspring

^^ Co jest w tym poście że nie mam pozwolenia na jego przeczytanie? 

"You do not have permission to acces this page"


----------



## Tomaso

blix said:


> Miłego postowania.


Może ochłoń trochę. 
Miałem bana za nic w 2006 r., głosami userów zostałem przywrócony. 
Sam prosiłem o bana - nie dostałem. 
Później nie prosiłem, a dostałem w 2007 (niby na własną prośbę). 
Następnie była okazja, to wróciłem po długiej nieobecności m.in. dzięki modowi, który wcześniej mnie ukarał.
Wyluzowałem, zmieniłem trochę optykę i jest OK. 

NIE UCIEKNIESZ TAK ŁATWO Z "KOŚCIOŁA FPW".
Będziemy Cię ścigać na poziomie astralnym i internetowym. :lol:

Pozdrawiam
Jeszcze raz zachęcam: ochłoń trochę i jednak zostań.


----------



## Phelot

@blix, nie podejmuj pochopnych decyzji...
Szkoda by było, gdyby to forum straciło bodaj najbardziej znanego usera z Włocławka


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Kto by w ogole wiedzial, ze jest takie cos jak Włocławek i jego mocarstwowe zapędy, gdyby nie Blix?


----------



## zygzak

Blix, nie wyglupiaj sie i wracaj, na Twoim odejsciu stracisz Ty, Forum i my wszyscy. 

Bana czasem trzeba dostac, sam bym chcial, ale za sztywny chyba jestem bo unikam ostatnio pyskówek (choc w watku o odbudowie Poznanskiego Zamku czesto o malo bym nie wybuchl...nawet raz wybuchlem ale nikt nie zwrócil uwagi hehe).

takze mam nadzieje ze posty z tej strony zostana wykasowane i uznamy ze sprawy nie bylo i tyle

pozdro!


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Poza tym z kim by sie awanturowal Adolf jak nie byloby Blixa i Doctora? 

PZDr


----------



## mmjp

blix said:


> Żadnego usera nie obraziłem, bo użyłem jedynie imienia "*Adolf*", a nie nicku na forum "Adolf_Warski". Druga kwestia, że "Adolf na dropsach" może być równoznaczne z Adolfem i cukierkami, natomiast "Adolf na spidzie" może być odebrane jak spolszczenie słowa "speed" (prędkość). Inna sprawa, że nikt nie został pociągnięty do odpowiedzialności za obrażanie Delfina_PL (pragnę przypomnieć, że zastosowana jego pełen nick). Być może Adolf_Warski poczuł się urażony, w takim razie przepraszam.


Ciekawe:


19przemek91 said:


> z wątku link


Kręcisz...
Myślę że większość osób inaczej te tagi odebrały. Dropsy i spid osobno mogą nie być jednoznaczne, ale razem jednoznacznie wskazują na odniesienie do narkotyków.

Podsumowując, nie będę płakał.


----------



## Tomaso

mmjp said:


> Ciekawe:Kręcisz...
> Myślę że większość osób inaczej te tagi odebrały. Dropsy i spid osobno mogą nie być jednoznaczne, ale razem jednoznacznie wskazują na odniesienie do narkotyków.
> 
> Podsumowując, nie będę płakał.


Ależ z Ciebie kat! 
Pogódzcie się Panowie, ale już!


----------



## DonDiegoDeLaVega

widzę, że moda sprzed paru lat na pożegnania z SSC powraca


----------



## mateq

VRX - trzydniowy brig. 

Powód: nieodpowiedni język.


----------



## salutuj

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=22951974&postcount=1678

Koledze ufonut przyda się trochę odpoczynku od forum, słowo pajaców jest wprost adresowane do mnie, a nawet nie jesteśmy jeszcze na tyle spoufaleni, by tak do siebie mówić.


----------



## wiewior

acmario w żywiole:


> Admin 625 wogóle nie powinien być adminem. Nie dośc, że nie ma pojęcia o infrastrukturze drogowej to nie są mu znane zasady bezstronności. Kasuje wszystko co nie jest zgodne z ideologią głoszona przez ekoterrorystów bo sam jest ekoterrorystą. Osrane ławki nie dość, że nie sa na temat to jeszcze sa atakiem na mnie. Ta zielona gnida pozostawiła te ławki a usunęła mój komentarz. Kto tego zielonego pedała, 625ił adminem na forum drogowym?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=22995970&postcount=2097

Może w końcu tego trolla zbanować?


----------



## mateq

^^ Można, a nawet trzeba.


----------



## embercadero

Wreszcie, ile to nerwów by wielu osobom oszczędziło gdyby acmario dostał tego bana z rok temu. Wyjątkowo irytujący osobnik.

Tak apropos irytujących osobników. Pojawił się ostatnio w wątkach warszawskich (chyba oba stadionowe i o autostradzie do Konotopy, inne póki co chyba jeszcze nie) nowy user o nicku nomen omen Legia. Nie wiem czy jego wypociny wyczerpują już znamiona briga czy nie, w każdym razie jest to wyjątkowo irytujący kretyn. No albo prowokuje. Jeśli prowokuje to na tyle udanie że ja przynajmniej uwierzyłem że jest wyjątkowym kretynem. Może by się przyjrzeć? Jeśli uznacie że to jest ok to spoko, sorry, będzie tylko ignore z mojej strony dla tego pana. Bo czytać go dłużej nie zamierzam, szkoda nerwów.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

^^ w ogole w watku o budowie A-2 ze Strykowa do Konotopy też się namnożyło świeżych kretynów (pomimo czyszczenia ich postów na bieżąco).


----------



## zonc

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=23019824&postcount=781


Pomyśleć, że broni ten Pan "grzecznych kibiców". No cóż... 

_na razie brig, mateq_


----------



## Tomaso




----------



## 0maniek0

^^ jednego brakuje


----------



## Patryjota

0maniek0 said:


> ^^ jednego brakuje


A byłem od piątku na urlopie w górach :lol::lol:


----------



## J_J

Tomaso said:


>


Kto jest kim?


----------



## Tomaso

^^
Jak widać tylko 6 z Was udało się sfotografować. 
Ten od lewej z wąsami to oczywiście TH. Zresztą, ostatnio ma na avie wąsatego Franka Zappę więc coś na rzeczy jest.


----------



## 625

Tomaso said:


>


ja jestem ostatni po prawej. zawsze robię taką głupią minę do fot. obok mnie chyba mateq.


----------



## mateq

^^ z największym brzuchem


----------



## Tomaso

A ten wysoki w środku to mi na mojego ziomala Patryjotę podpada.


----------



## 625

drugi od lewej OralB


----------



## bart_breslau

A ten w tle to kto?Adolf


----------



## schabzkoscia

Patryjota wraca z gór.


----------



## Tomaso

kaczmar119 said:


> A ten w tle to kto?Adolf


Chyba nie, najpewniej PB!


----------



## sky_POZ

kaczmar119 said:


> A ten w tle to kto?Adolf


To Wally  Sprytnie się schował.


----------



## Jakub Warszauer

Denerwujący.


----------



## J_J

@polskimongol -> 3 dni za trollowanie


----------



## HAL 9010

^^ Ale momento, on nie może być trollem bo jest from USA i nie zna już dobrze języka polska ponieważ więcej w swym życiu mówił po angielsku. Nie wiem czy to można nazwać trollowaniem.. poza tym opierając się na jego wersji wieku zbrigowaliście 50latka :nuts:


----------



## wiewior

^^
A wątek o drugiej linii warszawskiego metra czytałeś? 
Ja już jego posty omijam, bo boję się o swój wzrok


----------



## jarekles

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=23403226&postcount=2386
moim zdaniem wyzwiska typu "jestes g..." zasluguja na bridga
prosze o interwencje moderatora


----------



## HAL 9010

^^ Moim zdaniem nawet ban.


----------



## Offspring

Szczepann said:


> poza tym opierając się na jego wersji wieku zbrigowaliście 50latka :nuts:


A choćby miał i 150... :lol:


----------



## pmaciej7

*@ Szczepann:*
Istnieją przecież możliwości sprawdzenia, czy to jest ktoś, kto wrócił po banie, czy ktoś nowy; moderatorzy z nich korzystają.

A jeśli to nowe konto banity, to tylko ban.


----------



## J_J

wiewior said:


> ^^
> A wątek o drugiej linii warszawskiego metra czytałeś?
> Ja już jego posty omijam, bo boję się o swój wzrok


Metro i stadion Legii też.


----------



## jumping_jack

cos mi sie zdaje ze doczekalismy sie 4 wcielenia silesian skyscraper'a aka arbais aka finne:lol: 
zreszta nie tylko ja sie kaplem bo juz ktos mu napisal witamy ponownie
dokladnych namiarow nie podam bo zoncem nie jestem;P...








*(Ograniczona Odpowiedzialnosc Ortograficzna)*


----------



## Offspring

Zauważyliście może coś dziwnego w księdze?


----------



## Handsome by nature

^^ Tak. Jest na wakacjach...


----------



## miiszczu

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=23494924&postcount=1870

Bardzo proszę o przytemperowanie zapędów tego użytkownika, coby na przyszłość powstrzymał się z wycieczkami osobistymi i ocenianiem stanu rozumu innych.


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## krzewi

August 1st, 2008, 10:50 PM ^^ niezla data

edit : niewazne jakies moje brednie po pijaku


----------



## Misza

Proszę usunąć i zbanować użytkownika forever.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=678554


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=23586182&postcount=1 spamer.

Fr. M


----------



## Mazz_Wro

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=549984&page=36

post: #705

Myślę, że za groźby i bluzgi zostaną wyciągnięte konsekwencje.

_brig 3 dni, mateq_


----------



## skansen

Czytam, czytam (bo chodzi o post #705 rybaka, nie?) i żadnych gróźb, i bluzg nie widzę... Wyedytował czy jakaś dolnośląska znieczulica mnie dopadła przez tego kleszcza, którego przypadkowo w tequili hodowałem?


----------



## pmaciej7

^^ Mateq wyciął spornego posta. Zauwaz też, że *rybak* nie ma briga, a winowajca ma.


----------



## janex_wwa

Delfin, jak chcesz wracać to sie tym nie chwal w tym wątku


----------



## 625

moderatorzy mają instrumenty do znajdowania wielu kont. pewnie skorzystali.


----------



## Michał Ch.

A co to nie wy go zbanowaliście?


----------



## 625

Już pisałem - chodziło o jakieś wątki w EE.


----------



## HAL 9010

Popatrzcie na jego posty, pisał na międzynarodowym. Delfin mi przypomina takiego Polskiego romantycznego żołnierza walczącego przeciwko złu, może mieć nawet 100 banów ale dopnie swego


----------



## adas22

del


----------



## Jakub Warszauer

Polecam uwadze moderatorów i administracji użytkownika "RobertCep". Postów napisał na razie niewiele, ale poczynił już sporo zamieszania.


----------



## xetrox

Proszę o wykasowanie i zbanowanie użytkownika "tukan11", jego ponad 200 postów jest tej samej treści tzn. "edit", na początku sierpnia chłopak je zedytował nie wiadomo czemu... 
po drugie proszę o wykasowanie wszystkich ocen i postów tego kogoś, bo fatalnie i nie sprawiedliwie ocenia w Miss Polski, np. jakiś budynek nie ma ocen niższych niż 6, a on jako jedyny daje ocene "1" na ponad 300 ocen!! i tym samym zaniża średnie budynków, które mu nie pasują :/ 

jest to do zrobienia??


----------



## kamilbuk

Ma racje. Podpisuje się pod tym. Koleś od roku jest forumowiczem, a wszystkie posty to "edit". :nuts:


----------



## megiddo

^^ widac nie mam nam nic ciekawego do zaoferowania


----------



## Patryjota

Znowu wojna Kalisz - Ostrów w kolejach 
smirnov777 przesadził i ma urlop na 5 dni - następnym razem poleci na urlop każdy kto będzie się tam udzielał i za wycieczkę ja nie będę płacił


----------



## Tomaso

Eh ci mieszkańcy Kalisza ( kolebki polskiej państwowości...  )...


----------



## bartoszp1

Oni się tam ładnie okładają, obie strony. Największa atrakcja forum, zaraz po wojenkach bydgosko-toruńskich i bydgosko-bydgoskich


----------



## _Piotrek_

Za co Alek dostał briga ^^ ?


----------



## kamilbuk

Bana dla tukana(11).


----------



## Michał Ch.

No to bardzo dobrze, że dostał briga. Nie pierwszy raz taki prostacki tekst w jego wykonaniu


----------



## NorthPole

Tomaso said:


> Jak to za co? Za prawdę - napisał, że Donek jest frajerem.


I słusznie, bo wycieczki osobiste (/rodzinne) są na FPW zakazane


----------



## Adolf Warski

Ale gdyby karać brigiem za wszystkie takie rzeczy...ech.

Po prostu Donald, w przeciwieństwie do innych Kaczorów, ma tu zapewnioną wyjątkową ochronę przez swoich predatorów w menedżmencie, nawet większą niż by się pewnie spodziewał.


----------



## billy-the-kid

Adolf Warski said:


> Ale gdyby karać brigiem za wszystkie takie rzeczy...ech.


Zgadzam się. Jeśli został zbrigowany za nazwanie Tuska frajerem, to ktoś się wykazał nadgorliwością 

PS. Oczywiście Alek delikatnością nie grzeszy, ale nie jest specjalnie gorszy od całej rzeszy zapalonych prawicowców/konserwatystów/lewicowców etc.


----------



## Michał Ch.

billy-the-kid said:


> Zgadzam się. Jeśli został zbrigowany za nazwanie Tuska frajerem, to ktoś się wykazał nadgorliwością
> 
> PS. Oczywiście Alek delikatnością nie grzeszy, ale nie jest specjalnie gorszy od całej rzeszy zapalonych prawicowców/konserwatystów/lewicowców etc.



On już raczej sobie na to zapracował wcześniej. Ja dostałem briga za nazwanie Markusa "gł..pkiem ( ocenzurowałem )", Alek nazywając mnie "ch..jem" briga nie dostał, ale się teraz doczekał


----------



## polski_kibol

re-drum said:


> nigdzie nie napisałem "u nas pięknie, a u nich syf" i nie napisałem, że większość kibiców Legii to troglodyci.


Napisałeś. 
Sorry, ale cienko się tłumaczysz. Sławek pisał o dwóch konkretnych stadionach Legii i Polonii - ty napisałeś o stadionie Polonii, wyraźnie formułując tezę na zasadzie a contrario. Pisząc więc o "łysych, napakowanych i agresywnych osobnikach zatruwających w dużej części nasze stadiony" mówiłeś o wszystkich osobach przebywających na stadionie Legii (a odnosząc się do postu Sławka - także jego okolicach).



re-drum said:


> -zauważ, że nie odniosłem się do Legii tylko ogólnie do polskich stadionów(również do Polonii), chyba nie doczytałeś posta


 Zauważyłem że odniosłeś się do stadionu Legii. Nie wykręcaj teraz kota ogonem, mój drogi.



re-drum said:


> -nie mam syndromu "anty-Legia", stwierdzam tylko to co widzę- zbyt dużo chuliganów (czy to jest obraźliwe jeżeli nazywam kogoś kto rozwala stadion "agresywnym osobnikiem"???)


Nie jest to obraźliwe, pod warunkiem że nie określa się tak z gruntu wszystkich ludzi odwiedzających dany stadion (i jego okolice).



re-drum said:


> Natomiast uważam za wyjątkowo obraźliwe nazywanie kibiców Polonii homoseksualistami , oczywiście, nie napisałeś tego wprost, ale Twój zamiar jest ewidentny..


Obraźliwe? A to ciekawe. Skoro uważasz nazwanie kogoś homoseksualistą za obraźliwe (i to jeszcze "wyjątkowo"), to sam jesteś homofobem. Przykro mi, ale nie ma dla ciebie miejsca na tym z natury gay friendly forum.

W związku z powyższym wnoszę o bana dla użytkownika re-drum.


----------



## re-drum

polski_kibol said:


> Re-drum
> Po trzecie - jak twierdzisz że kogoś już kiedyś obrażałem to daj cytaty. Jak tak


nie mam czasu żeby szukać Twoich postów, być może rzeczywiście jest to Twój pierwszy "taki" post, a mi się skojarzyło z kimś innym, jest coraz więcej nowych osób na forum, które prezentują poziom onetu. Być może tutaj się mylę, może tak napawde jestes wporzo gościem itd. (mówię bez ironii), ale zrozum że to co napisałeś to jest po prostu chamówa, przykryta niewinnymi słowami. 
I nie wyzywaj mnie od konfidentów- zgłosiłem coś takiego po raz pierwszy. Są zasady których się nie powinniśmy się trzymac na tym forum, inaczej będziemy mieli niedługo forum onet2. 
I mówię to w dobrej wierze: nie musisz się ze mną zgadzać, ale okaż trochę szacunku- to się po prostu opłaca wszystkim.


----------



## polski_kibol

Sam okaż szacunku trochę i nie uprawiaj tu kibicowskiego marketingu ala Kaczyńscy (objeżdżanie innych). Resztę niech rozstrzygnie moderator na podstawie przedstawionych stanowisk stron.


----------



## re-drum

polski_kibol said:


> Napisałeś.
> Sorry, ale cienko się tłumaczysz. Sławek pisał o dwóch konkretnych stadionach Legii i Polonii - ty napisałeś o stadionie Polonii, wyraźnie formułując tezę na zasadzie a contrario. Pisząc więc o "łysych, napakowanych i agresywnych osobnikach zatruwających w dużej części nasze stadiony" mówiłeś o wszystkich osobach przebywających na stadionie Legii (a odnosząc się do postu Sławka - także jego okolicach).
> 
> *re-drum: zdumiewające: dla Ciebie "w dużej części " znaczy "wszyscy"*
> 
> 
> Zauważyłem że odniosłeś się do stadionu Legii. Nie wykręcaj teraz kota ogonem, mój drogi.
> 
> *re-drum: Chamstwo jest wszędzie i na Legii i na Polonii, tylko że moim zdaniem (i wielu innych osób, a nawet niektórych kibiców Legii) w zdecydowanie innych proporcjach. *
> 
> 
> Nie jest to obraźliwe, pod warunkiem że nie określa się tak z gruntu wszystkich ludzi odwiedzających dany stadion (i jego okolice).
> 
> *re-drum: Znowu to samo: "duża częśc"="wszyscy"*
> 
> 
> 
> Obraźliwe? A to ciekawe. Skoro uważasz nazwanie kogoś homoseksualistą za obraźliwe (i to jeszcze "wyjątkowo"), to sam jesteś homofobem. Przykro mi, ale nie ma dla ciebie miejsca na tym z natury gay friendly forum.
> *re-drum:
> Nic nie mam do homoseksualistów,szanuję ich jak kogokolwiek innego, ale uważam, że jest to wyjątkowo obraźliwe w stosunku do osób które nimi nie są. Powiedz to w prosto w oczy tym ludziom (mężom, żonom i ich dzieciom) i zobaczysz czy poczują się upokorzeni, obrażeni. Starasz się innych jakoś zdyskredytować, korzystając z powszechnych uprzedzeń. To, że jestes człowiekiem inteligentnym to widać, ale inteligencja to nie wszystko, jest jeszcze szacunek do innych, dobra wola, których w tym wypadku Tobie zabrakło. *.


Amen. nie będę odpowiadał na dalsze posty bo nie chcę zaśmiecać tematu brigów i banów.


----------



## zonc

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=25881530&postcount=3427

Ten chłopiec to powinien chyba całościowo skończyć przygodę z forum. Niekoniecznie za to... za całokształt. Ja rozumiem kłócić się z kimś itd. prowokować ... ale on jest cham pierwszej wody.


----------



## krzewi

atam masz piekna dziewczyne zazdrosci ci  taki kędziorek moze panu drzwi otworzyć


----------



## HAL 9010

Zostawcie kędziora !  jego żarty są niekiedy bardzo udane  Może teraz nieco przesadził, ale ogólnie to zwałowy koleś


----------



## talkinghead

kedzior 3 dni


----------



## Noodles_ZG

^^:lol: Konkretnie


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=25925006&postcount=582

"psie, doczytaj sobie czy rzeczywiście bezapelacyjnie Chrystus to postać historyczna." by borkosiu


----------



## talkinghead

3 dni


----------



## Tomaso

Coś się nam zaciąłeś, o Boski TH, tylko po 3 dni?


----------



## talkinghead

Tomaso said:


> Coś się nam zaciąłeś, o Boski TH, tylko po 3 dni?


A konkretnie to o co ci chodzi? Jakies napiecie?


----------



## Tomaso

Spoko luz, ale jak dasz 7 dni to lepiej zapamiętają.


----------



## HAL 9010

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=25953138&postcount=2768

popatrzec na historie edycji postu, wczesniej napisal ze jest debilem.


----------



## Darek_W

Na wiele rzeczy dziejących się na tym forum są przymykane oczy, ale na brak kultury chyba nie? Ten forumowicz od niedawna jest na SSC ale moze "pochwalić się" już kilkoma podobnymi określeniami. Myślę, że BRIG dobrze mu zrobi. Odpocznie, moze przemyśli pewne sprawy?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=25719580&postcount=715



fiordiligi said:


> kolorystyka kamienicy na Biskupa Tomasza bardzo średnia, w ogóle z coraz większym niepokojem patrzę na ramonty wrocławskich kamienic, umacniam się w przekonaniu że zajmują się tym ludzie niekompetentni, niedouczeni, jeżeli 8 odnowionych kamienic na 10 ma przypadkową , nieprzemyślaną, banalną kolorystykę (a tak niestety jest ) to w żadnym stopniu nie przekłąda się to na poprawę estetyki miasta, te kamienice po remoncie nie robią takiego wrażenia jak podobne obiekty remontowane np. w zachodnich niemczech, różniaca w profesjonaliźmie, estetyce jest ogromna .... jest to irytujące bo niedość że rewitalizacja tych kamienic przebiega tak wolno to nie ma kompetentnych odpowiedzialnych ludzi , ktorzy by to wszystko nadzorowali... te remonty to są takie remonty czysto techniczne, kwestie estetyki to dla tych ludzi chyba trzeciorzedna sprawa .. nie wiadomo nawet gdzie interweniować, kto w urzędzie miejskim tym się zajmuje, kogo to we wrocławiu to wogóle obchodzi... coraz bardziej mnie wkurza jak słysze Dutkiewicza, Grela czy innych urzedników którzy przekonują nas w jakim to europejskim, cywilizowanym miescie mamy szcześie mieszkać... według mnie to głęboka prowincja , gdzie wieloma sprawami *zajmują się ludzi niedouczeni, mierni....*
> 
> 
> a na widok tego budynku chciało by się podać urzedników miejskich, architketów i planistów, ktorzy maczali w tym palce do sądu,,,, to jest niepojęte, ,,, żyjemy w czasie, gdzie architektura na całym świecie rozwija się tak dynamicznie, gdzie w europie zachodnie architekci prześcigają się w innowacyjnych rozwiązaniach w poszukiwaniu nowych stylów a tu coś takiego!!! gdzie my zyjemy, wrocław to przeciez centrum europy a nie miasto w mongolii czy rumunii,, *czy architektami w polsce zostają ludzie niedorozwinięci umyslowo??? debile??* daltoniści???? jak można taki poziom wrocławskiej architektury racjonalnie wytlumaczyć!!!


----------



## Tomaso

A ja podobnie jak Fiordiligi, również uważam, że architektami w Polsce są czasami ludzie niedouczeni i mierni. Wnoszę właśnie po remontach kamienic, kształcie wybudowanych w ostatnich latach plomb i rekonstrukcjach kamienic. W moim mieście w 95 % totalna porażka. Mam wrażenie, że projekty przygotowali i nadzorowali skończeni idioci z papierkami uprawniającymi.


----------



## J.T.Fly

Patrząc na to, co się dzieje w moim rodzinnym mieście, muszę się zgodzić z Tomaso i fiordiligi, który dosadnie, ale całkiem słusznie wyraził się o sporej części środowiska architektów. IMHO na pewno nie jest to komentarz na brig czy nawet upomnienie.


----------



## zygzak

rozumiem ze teraz zaczniecie zbiorowo narzekac na architektów, bo politycy, nieudolni ksieza, urzedasy, dentysci i matki z dziecmi juz sie znudzily?...co dalej?, moze by tak ktos kiedys ponarzekal na konstruktorów, strazaków i BHP-owców?...im tez nalezy sie odrobina zjechania
uwielbiam takie uogólnienia:"że architektami w Polsce są czasami ludzie niedouczeni i mierni", zwlaszcza to slowo *"czasami" *mi sie podoba, bo w jezyku marketingowym oznacza "zawsze"


----------



## Tygrys

Proszę, o małe utemperowanie użytkownika *stefbud* w związku z jego postoteką w wątku o Sea Towers. Rozumiem, że komuś może się coś nie podobać, ale czy trzeba w kółko to samo powtarzać bez sensu? Dla mnie to trolling w czystej postaci...

^^
ox
625


----------



## embercadero

Kurcze, Mateq, normalnie chyba ściepę na kratkę browaru powinniśmy dla ciebie za to zrobić :lol: . Jak on mnie irytował...

Swoją drogą ciekawe ilu jego klonów trzeba będzie teraz zbananować zanim mu się znudzi, bo coś mi mówi że długo bez nas nie wytrzyma. Tacy zawsze wracają.


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

mateq said:


> ^^ skubnąłem odrobinę jego "tfórczości". Bzduryyyyy....


Pytanie tylko, czy wypisywanie bzdur jest wystarczające żeby zbanować użytkownika? Abstrahujac od tego konkretnego przykładu i nie chcąc się weń zagłębiać, wypadałoby zauważyć, że takie twórcze podejście do weryfikowania treści wypisywanych przez ludzi na forum daje w zasadzie niczym nieograniczone prawo do banowania każdego, kto wypisuje coś, co komuś się nie podoba.

Jeśli zaś przyjmiemy za regułę, że wystarczy być idiotą lub/i regularnie wypisywać osielstwa, żeby wylecieć z tego forum, to myślę że znalazłaby się lista kilkudziesięciu albo i więcej kandydatów do trwałego pożegnania się z SSC.

Fr. M


----------



## 625

wystarczające - przecież to trolling.


----------



## mateq

Frater M.:M.: said:


> Pytanie tylko, czy wypisywanie bzdur jest wystarczające żeby zbanować użytkownika? Abstrahujac od tego konkretnego przykładu i nie chcąc się weń zagłębiać, wypadałoby zauważyć, że takie twórcze podejście do weryfikowania treści wypisywanych przez ludzi na forum daje w zasadzie niczym nieograniczone prawo do banowania każdego, kto wypisuje coś, co komuś się nie podoba.
> 
> Jeśli zaś przyjmiemy za regułę, że wystarczy być idiotą lub/i regularnie wypisywać osielstwa, żeby wylecieć z tego forum, to myślę że znalazłaby się lista kilkudziesięciu albo i więcej kandydatów do trwałego pożegnania się z SSC.
> 
> Fr. M


Za notoryczne głoszenie bzdur z elitarnej uczelni się wylatuje. Z elitarnego forum (bo za takie uważam FPW) też.


----------



## zygzak

Pewien osobnik w wątku o Kryzysie właśnie doprowadził do jego znacznego osłabienia (a był to jeden z najlepszych wątków ostatnimi czasy) - personalne uwagi, niemerytoryczne wypowiedzi, i głupota to cechy jego wypowiedzi. JMS jak dla mnie powinien udać się na wieczny odpoczynek.


----------



## cichy87

o widzę, że zygzak już zadziałał w wiadomej sprawie. Czy szanowne moderatorstwo mogłoby dać panu jms do zrozumienie, że to nie jest forum dla niego i żeby znalazł sobie inną piaskownicę do zabawy?


----------



## 625

myślałem, że już mu dałem bana. myliłem się, ale niewiele, bo teraz już dałem.

przy okazji wycinam wszystkie jego posty.


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

625 said:


> wystarczające - przecież to trolling.





mateq said:


> Za notoryczne głoszenie bzdur z elitarnej uczelni się wylatuje. Z elitarnego forum (bo za takie uważam FPW) też.


 
Forum jest masowe i w zasadzie już niemożliwe jest cokolwiek w tej kwestii zmienić. Żeby uczynić je "elitarnym", trzeba by zbanować 2/3 userów, albo od nowa przeprowadzić rejestrację połączoną z weryfikacją. Wydaje mi się, że choć oczywiście z trollingiem trzeba zdecydowanie walczyć, to nadużyciem jest banowanie od razu kogoś, kto pieprzy farmazony, jeśli nie robi tego w sposób uporczywy (np. pomimo pouczeń, kasowania postów *i* brigów). Takie jest moje zdanie, a moderatorzy niech czynią swoją wolę. 

No, chyba że przyłożymy tę miarę do wszystkich i zacznie się od razu banować każdego kto wypowiada się tylko po to by "nabić sobie posta", wygaduje głupoty nie na temat, etc. 

Fr. M


----------



## 625

guienek i jms byli proszenie o pisanie na temat.


----------



## mikeleg

Frater M.:M.: said:


> Forum jest masowe i w zasadzie już niemożliwe jest cokolwiek w tej kwestii zmienić. Żeby uczynić je "elitarnym", trzeba by zbanować 2/3 userów, albo od nowa przeprowadzić rejestrację połączoną z weryfikacją. Wydaje mi się, że choć oczywiście z trollingiem trzeba zdecydowanie walczyć, to nadużyciem jest banowanie od razu kogoś, kto pieprzy farmazony, jeśli nie robi tego w sposób uporczywy (np. pomimo pouczeń, kasowania postów *i* brigów). Takie jest moje zdanie, a moderatorzy niech czynią swoją wolę.
> 
> No, chyba że przyłożymy tę miarę do wszystkich i zacznie się od razu banować każdego kto wypowiada się tylko po to by "nabić sobie posta", wygaduje głupoty nie na temat, etc.
> 
> Fr. M


Ja bym skwitował to jego słowami - 'ważne są szybkie decyzje i działania'.

Guienek mnie zaczął wkurzać jak mało kto na tym forum, więc w ogóle przestałem odpisywać na to co pisał - w zasadzie wcześniej (poza paroma przykrymi incydentami o charakterze powiedzmy światopoglądowym) nie spotkałem się, żeby był użytkownik, który jedyne co pisał to w zasadzie tylko posty, aby wkurzyć innego.

Zgadzam się za same bzdury nie można banować, bo pod bzdury może podpiąć wszystko, ale trzeba rozróżnić pisanie własnych opinii od (wielokrotnego) obrzucania opinii innych argumentami typu 'to tak jakby oceniać wygląd po skarpetach' (i tyle) bez żadnego merytorycznego uzasadnienia oraz własnej opinii ciężko określić inaczej niż trolling.

Forum jest masowe, ale pewien poziom trzymać musi. To jest jeden z przykładów osób, które jedyne co robiły to sprowadzały dyskusję do absurdu nie proponując nic w zamian.

Zaletą tego forum (widać to szczególnie np. po dziale drogowym - oczywiście z pewnymi wyjątkami) jest to, że prezentuje ono jakąś wartość dodaną (edukacyjną, dokumentacyjną, informacyjną etc.) i dlatego jest ważne, żeby możliwie chronić je przed osobami, które chcą to zniszczyć.


----------



## zonc

askama <= do przebadania. Powrót JMS.


----------



## mateq

^^ już się więcej nie zarejestruje.


----------



## Van der Rohe

mateq said:


> Za notoryczne głoszenie bzdur z elitarnej uczelni się wylatuje. Z elitarnego forum (bo za takie uważam FPW) też.


dokładnie - po prostu obniża poziom dyskusji bądź spycha ją na boczne tory - obniżając poziom forum.

oczywiście każdy ma prawo do niewiedzy - ale musimy rozróżniać niewiedzę uleczalną od recydywy :lol:


----------



## Tygrys

Exar Kun said:


> Proszę, o małe utemperowanie użytkownika *stefbud* w związku z jego postoteką w wątku o Sea Towers. Rozumiem, że komuś może się coś nie podobać, ale czy trzeba w kółko to samo powtarzać bez sensu? Dla mnie to trolling w czystej postaci...
> 
> ^^
> ox
> 625


Znowu to samo:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=26779494#post26779494

^^
2 tygodnie/Patryjota


----------



## Guest

alek said:


> Nie mam nic naprzeciwko. Wręcz przeciwnie. Ja zasiądę w komisji weryfikacyjnej na odcinek PHP. Paluszki i wodę załatwia TH, Ty przynosisz Camele. Będziemy strzegli porządku prawnego PHP. Bezapelacyjnie, do samego końca.Naszego lub PHP.


Co wy tam palicie?
Ja? Radomskie, ale jeśli pan major woli, to Franz ma Camele.


----------



## AMS guy

Frater M.:M.: said:


> Pytanie tylko, czy wypisywanie bzdur jest wystarczające żeby zbanować użytkownika? Abstrahujac od tego konkretnego przykładu i nie chcąc się weń zagłębiać, wypadałoby zauważyć, że takie twórcze podejście do weryfikowania treści wypisywanych przez ludzi na forum daje w zasadzie niczym nieograniczone prawo do banowania każdego, kto wypisuje coś, co komuś się nie podoba.
> 
> Jeśli zaś przyjmiemy za regułę, że wystarczy być idiotą lub/i regularnie wypisywać osielstwa, żeby wylecieć z tego forum, to myślę że znalazłaby się lista kilkudziesięciu albo i więcej kandydatów do trwałego pożegnania się z SSC.
> 
> Fr. M


Nie znam całej twórczości Guienka, przeczytałem tylko kilka jego postów - wszystkie były nastukane na zasadzie czepialstwa. Zresztą w awatarze miał napis "I'm here to annoy you", więc z góry było wiadomo, po co sie pojawił na forum.


----------



## jumping_jack

raz na poczatku nawet guienka bronilem przed zygzakiem w "imie wolnosci slowa" ale facet w kolko wpisywal w watku o placu defilad posty w stylu:

"hahaha i tak tu nigdy nic nie powstanie"
"hahaha i tak tu nigdy nic nie powstanie"
"hahaha i tak tu nigdy nic nie powstanie"
"hahaha i tak tu nigdy nic nie powstanie"..... ilez to mozna

tak wiec zaliczal sie w 100% do kategori trolli i dobrze ze go mateq zlikwidowal bo na mysl zagladania do watkow warszawskich brala mnie nerwica...


*(Ograniczona Odpowiedzilalnosc Ortograficzna)*


----------



## krzewi

jedno jest pewne....Guienek zyskał to co chciał...zrobił duży szum wokół swojej osoby


----------



## zonc

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=26576566&postcount=1581

Polityka poza PHP i to jeszcze bijąca po oczach. Celowa. To żaden OFFTOPIC nie jest.


----------



## talkinghead

zonc said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=26576566&postcount=1581
> 
> Polityka poza PHP i to jeszcze bijąca po oczach. Celowa. To żaden OFFTOPIC nie jest.


ostrzezenie.


----------



## szymkalisz

Wiem, jak wygląda wojna Kalisko-Poznańska, ale to jest przesada. Porównał on moje miasto z Gieczem. Wymawiał dane wyssane "z palca" nt. statystyk woj. kaliskiego. Użytkownik sieje Propagandę Poznańską nt. "Bo My jesteśmy super, a wy jesteście nikim". Jako lokalny patriota nie godzę się na porównywanie Kalisza do jakiejś małej miejscowości. Kolega Kalisz porównał do miasteczka, które chce być centrum wszechświata, a tak nie jest. Wypowiedź ta mnie i pewnie wielu Kaliszan uraziła. Jeżeli nie przeciwstawicie się takim działaniom ja ze swojej strony będę zawiedziony. Nie wiem dlaczego nie znając historii regionu Wielkopolski Południowej kolega się wypowiada na temat. Jak się domyślam - nie chciało mu się nawet spojrzeć na mapę Polski i zobaczyć, że połączenie kolejowe Kalisza z:
-Pleszewem (odbywa się przez Ostrów (+30km więcej))
-Koninem (nie odbywa się koleją ponieważ byłoby to +150km przez Zd. Wolę i +300km przez Poznań)
-Częstochową (tylko z Ostrowa z przesiadką w Katowicach (+75km więcej).

Zarzut usunięty. Ważne że się kolega poprawił.


----------



## revolta

Nie jestem taki zly, tylko czasami mnie nosi. Czasami za szeroko :nuts:
Szczegolnie gdy mam mniejszy lub wiekszy powod, ale to nie jest wazne - ja bylem bardziej zlosliwy, przyznaje.
Usunalem czesc swojego postu i Ty rowniez mozesz wyedytowac juz swoj post w ktorym jest moj cytat - w ten sposob zrobimy porzadek z ta bezsensowna i na szczescie krotka wymiana postow.
Pozdrawiam :cheers:


----------



## szym'car

Trochę nie w temacie. Może mi ktoś powiedzieć, jak dodać kogoś do osób ignorowanych?


----------



## 19przemek91

Musisz wejść w opcję User CP, która znajduje się nad listą tematów, następnie w EDIT Ignore List i tam sobie już chyba poradzisz


----------



## jumping_jack

a czy osoba ignorowana wie ze jest ignorowana? tj dostaje wiadomosc ze uzytkownik x dodal ja do ignore list?









*(Ograniczona Odpowiedzialnosc Ortograficzna)*


----------



## wiewior

Poproszę o przynajmniej ostrzeżenie dla Pana powyżej za http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=26922370&postcount=1721
Zresztą w ogólę przydałoby się parę osób uspokoić i wyczyścić wątek.

^^
7 dni /Patryjota
do tego Dziki REX - 7 dni i rediwas - 7 dni/Patryjota

^^
Dzięki


----------



## demmat

szym'car said:


> Trochę nie w temacie. Może mi ktoś powiedzieć, jak dodać kogoś do osób ignorowanych?


A ja mam takie pytanie. Co oznacza danie komuś ignora?? Nie widzi się jego postów, czy co??


----------



## Mindcrasher

demmat said:


> A ja mam takie pytanie. Co oznacza danie komuś ignora?? Nie widzi się jego postów, czy co??


Tak;D


----------



## szym'car

19przemek91 said:


> Musisz wejść w opcję User CP, która znajduje się nad listą tematów, następnie w EDIT Ignore List i tam sobie już chyba poradzisz


dzięki, pewien b****s004 został juz oficjalnie zignorowany. :banana:


----------



## Macieks

Alek 3 dni briga za trolling.


----------



## Kaoz

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=26969106&postcount=1288

Wiem, że takich należy ignorować ale rozbudza on niezdrową dyskusję w kilku kolejnych postach pokazując, iż zależy mu tylko na prowokowaniu.

_na razie go pokasowałem, poczekamy na reakcję. mateq_


----------



## Damiann

^^ Kolego niezły jesteś. Skoro ja tylko prowokuję, to po co sam wdajesz się w dyskusje? Albo rozmawiamy, albo nie rozmawiamy. Najpierw mi odpisujesz, a gdy na kolejną moją wypowiedź nie masz najwyraźniej argumentów, to usuwasz posty i chcesz banować? Usuwasz mój post, a zostawiasz późniejszy wpis adama2a na ten sam temat? Tylko dlatego, że mój był dla ciebie niewygodny, a jego stawał w obronie Lecha? Napisałem tylko kilka suchych faktów, nie spinałem się, nie ubliżałem. Nie zgadzasz się z tym - napisz. Jest na taką dyskusję inny temat - podaj. A zachowujesz się jak dziecko, któremu ktoś wszedł do piaskownicy.

Pozdrawiam.

Btw. Przeczytałem sobie kilka stron tego tematu i mogę stwierdzić jedno - komuna na tym forum kwitnie w najlepsze. "Elitarna" partia modów kroi wszystko co wbrew propagandzie, a do tego prężnie działa szeroka sieć "UBecji", która dzielnie i posłusznie, a co najważniejsze - uprzejmie - donosi na wszystkich co odważyli sie napisać coś nie tak jakby oni sami tego chcieli. Ech... Czekam na briga, bana, czy co tam jeszcze... A no i posta też usuńcie, by czasem ktoś, kto mógłby się ze mną zgodzić go czasem nie przeczyał...

Długo to forum czytałem nie udzielając się i przyznam szzerze yłem nim lekko zafascynowany z perspektywy czytelnika, aż wkońcu się skusiłem. I zaczynam sie zastanawiać, czy aby tego nie żałuję.


----------



## J.T.Fly

^^
Your emo is your problem, dude :lol:


----------



## embercadero

Damiann said:


> ^^ Kolego niezły jesteś. Skoro ja tylko prowokuję, to po co sam wdajesz się w dyskusje? Albo rozmawiamy, albo nie rozmawiamy. Najpierw mi odpisujesz, a gdy na kolejną moją wypowiedź nie masz najwyraźniej argumentów, to usuwasz posty i chcesz banować? Usuwasz mój post, a zostawiasz późniejszy wpis adama2a na ten sam temat? Tylko dlatego, że mój był dla ciebie niewygodny, a jego stawał w obronie Lecha? Napisałem tylko kilka suchych faktów, nie spinałem się, nie ubliżałem. Nie zgadzasz się z tym - napisz. Jest na taką dyskusję inny temat - podaj. A zachowujesz się jak dziecko, któremu ktoś wszedł do piaskownicy.
> 
> Pozdrawiam.
> 
> Btw. Przeczytałem sobie kilka stron tego tematu i mogę stwierdzić jedno - komuna na tym forum kwitnie w najlepsze. "Elitarna" partia modów kroi wszystko co wbrew propagandzie, a do tego prężnie działa szeroka sieć "UBecji", która dzielnie i posłusznie, a co najważniejsze - uprzejmie - donosi na wszystkich co odważyli sie napisać coś nie tak jakby oni sami tego chcieli. Ech... Czekam na briga, bana, czy co tam jeszcze... A no i posta też usuńcie, by czasem ktoś, kto mógłby się ze mną zgodzić go czasem nie przeczyał...
> 
> Długo to forum czytałem nie udzielając się i przyznam szzerze yłem nim lekko zafascynowany z perspektywy czytelnika, aż wkońcu się skusiłem. I zaczynam sie zastanawiać, czy aby tego nie żałuję.


Uczestnictwo w tym forum jest całkowicie dobrowolne. My cię tu nie trzymamy.


----------



## mateq

Moi Drodzy. 

Zrozumcie, że wątki o ekstraklasie, tudzież innych mistrzostwach są naprawdę poboczne i nie stanowią podstawy tego forum. Dobrze, że są, ale bez nich też byśmy się obyli. 

Jeśli jednak ktoś głównie wypowiada się w tych pobocznych wątkach, to chyba pomylił fora.

Damiann na razie brig.


----------



## pamiątka z wakacji

Szanowni Państwo

Chcę wyznać na łamach forum jedną rzecz. Zgodzicie się ze mną. Mateq jest moim bohaterem. Młody piękny mężczyzna. Dopiero rozpoczyna pracę zawodową. Poznaje ten świat od nowa. Dentysta praktykujący. Ulubione wątki na forum to „księga brigów i banów” oraz „motoryzacja”. Rzeczowo się wypowiada. Działa szybko i bezboleśnie. Jest moderatorem. 

Klocki otrzymał jak ludzie powiadają za piękne kobiece oczy. Też tak bywa, w tym nie ma nic złego. Uczy się dopiero klocków używać, stara się. Pełen energii i zapału do pracy. Nie zawiedzie nikogo. Mateq nie uczestniczy w dyskusji bo nie o to w tym wszystkim chodzi - chodzi o brigi i bany. 

Jest w tym trochę magii. Był i nie ma. A klocki pozostają. Władza piękna rzecz i mateq umie ją wykorzystać. Poza forum cięzko pracuje. Ale nic mu nie daje większej satysfakcji niż klocki, których może używać kiedy zechce. I o to w tym wszystkim chodzi. Nie każdy może mieć klocki moderatora, tylko nieliczni, najbardziej nadający się do tej roli. Młode, piekne, chętne życia, pełne energii i chęci wykazania swych umiejętności osoby spełniają ten warunek. Tak trzymać matqu! 

Jeśli ktoś chce zobaczyć jak mateq działa w akcji, wystarczy zgłosić wybrany nick w tym wątku. Szybko i bezboleśnie forumowicz zostanie usunięty.

Gdyby sprawdzić go jako dentystę bardziej zawiódłby - prawdziwa praca to praca z pasją.


----------



## mateq

Jako, że używanie podwójnych kont jest zabronione Damiann i wariat zostaną zbanowani.


----------



## tombaks

pamiątka z wakacji;27053496 said:


> Szanowni Państwo
> 
> Chcę wyznać na łamach forum jedną rzecz. Zgodzicie się ze mną. Mateq jest moim bohaterem. Młody piękny mężczyzna. Dopiero rozpoczyna pracę zawodową. Poznaje ten świat od nowa. Dentysta praktykujący. Ulubione wątki na forum to „księga brigów i banów” oraz „motoryzacja”. Rzeczowo się wypowiada. Działa szybko i bezboleśnie. Jest moderatorem.
> 
> Klocki otrzymał jak ludzie powiadają za piękne kobiece oczy. Też tak bywa, w tym nie ma nic złego. Uczy się dopiero klocków używać, stara się. Pełen energii i zapału do pracy. Nie zawiedzie nikogo. Mateq nie uczestniczy w dyskusji bo nie o to w tym wszystkim chodzi - chodzi o brigi i bany.
> 
> Jest w tym trochę magii. Był i nie ma. A klocki pozostają. Władza piękna rzecz i mateq umie ją wykorzystać. Poza forum cięzko pracuje. Ale nic mu nie daje większej satysfakcji niż klocki, których może używać kiedy zechce. I o to w tym wszystkim chodzi. Nie każdy może mieć klocki moderatora, tylko nieliczni, najbardziej nadający się do tej roli. Młode, piekne, chętne życia, pełne energii i chęci wykazania swych umiejętności osoby spełniają ten warunek. Tak trzymać matqu!
> 
> Jeśli ktoś chce zobaczyć jak mateq działa w akcji, wystarczy zgłosić wybrany nick w tym wątku. Szybko i bezboleśnie forumowicz zostanie usunięty.
> 
> Gdyby sprawdzić go jako dentystę bardziej zawiódłby - prawdziwa praca to praca z pasją.


Damiann(myślę, że powyższy post jest twój). Uważałem, ze mateq za surowo cię potraktował dając Ci bringa, ale stwierdzam, że jednak się myliłem był on w pełni zasłużony.
Akurat do niego jako moda nie mam żadnych zastrzeżeń. Mateq tak trzymać! Albo nawet ostrzej bo poziom forum coraz bardziej się obniża - na pogaduszki jest miejsce co najwyżej w PG pozostałe wątki powinny być jak najbardziej merytoryczne. Jak komuś to nie odpowiada to chyba rzeczywiście pomylił fora..(powyższego akapitu nie kieruje personalnie do nikogo).


----------



## billy-the-kid

pamiątka z wakacji;27053496 said:


> Szanowni Państwo
> 
> Chcę wyznać na łamach forum jedną rzecz. Zgodzicie się ze mną. Mateq jest moim bohaterem. Młody piękny mężczyzna. Dopiero rozpoczyna pracę zawodową. Poznaje ten świat od nowa. Dentysta praktykujący. Ulubione wątki na forum to „księga brigów i banów” oraz „motoryzacja”. Rzeczowo się wypowiada. Działa szybko i bezboleśnie. Jest moderatorem.
> 
> Klocki otrzymał jak ludzie powiadają za piękne kobiece oczy. Też tak bywa, w tym nie ma nic złego. Uczy się dopiero klocków używać, stara się. Pełen energii i zapału do pracy. Nie zawiedzie nikogo. Mateq nie uczestniczy w dyskusji bo nie o to w tym wszystkim chodzi - chodzi o brigi i bany.
> 
> Jest w tym trochę magii. Był i nie ma. A klocki pozostają. Władza piękna rzecz i mateq umie ją wykorzystać. Poza forum cięzko pracuje. Ale nic mu nie daje większej satysfakcji niż klocki, których może używać kiedy zechce. I o to w tym wszystkim chodzi. Nie każdy może mieć klocki moderatora, tylko nieliczni, najbardziej nadający się do tej roli. Młode, piekne, chętne życia, pełne energii i chęci wykazania swych umiejętności osoby spełniają ten warunek. Tak trzymać matqu!
> 
> Jeśli ktoś chce zobaczyć jak mateq działa w akcji, wystarczy zgłosić wybrany nick w tym wątku. Szybko i bezboleśnie forumowicz zostanie usunięty.
> 
> Gdyby sprawdzić go jako dentystę bardziej zawiódłby - prawdziwa praca to praca z pasją.


Polecam jakąś terapię grupową. To naprawdę pomaga. Względnie, może być łowienie ryb albo akwarystyka - można się nieźle wyciszyć.


----------



## Tomcraft

Wątek ,,Legnica-Galeria Gwarna


maciekd6 said:


> idz pajacu na wąntki z lubina


----------



## HAL 9010

Czyli SSC powinno się zainteresować CBA...


----------



## Noodles_ZG

talkinghead said:


> Placi mi.
> Wystarczy na ten temat.
> 
> (porozmawiam z nim)


Czyli markus ma "plecy". Dobrze wiedziec.


----------



## markus1234

Szczepann said:


> Czy Markus placi Janowi na utrzymanie SSC, ze moze sobie bezkarnie trollowac i umieszczac Nazistowskie znaczki?


O, Szczepann, teraz widze ktore watki jeszcze odwiedzasz kiedy nie widac cie na watkach o pilce noznej. Chyba powoli stajesz sie tutaj juz rekordzista jezeli chodzi o pisanie skarg i namawianie do "fizycznego usuniecia" innych userow.

Rozumiem ze chcial bys miec "50.000czniki w kazdej gminie" i zapisales sie tutaj na SSC aby dzielnie kibicowac kazdej nowo powstajacej trybunie miedzy odra a bugiem, ale mimo wszystko polecam odrobine spuscic z tonu i nie obrazac automatycznie innych userow, tylko dla tego ze nie podzielaja oni twojej stadionowej wizji swiata. Takze od wszelkiego typu ksenofobicznych


> "Idź xxx niemieckie wątki"


 zapedow pod moim adresem radzil bym w przyszłości odstąpić.


----------



## J_J

@ziomPL brig 3 dni za różne ładne epitety.
@Lons-pl to samo.


----------



## Szycha

szymkalisz znów prowokuje w wątku [Polska] Koleje Dużych Prędkości (KDP) Może jakiś odpoczynek?

EDIT dzięki za reakcję, te lokalne wojenki powoli stają się nudne...


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Szycha said:


> te lokalne wojenki powoli stają się nudne...


To one kiedys były ciekawe?


----------



## Szycha

^^ hehe nie sądzę, chyba, że dla psychologa lub psychiatry  Wiesz, wszystko ma swoje granice, ale jeśli ktoś z uporem maniaka szuka wszędzie spisków to jest przynajmniej... męczące?


----------



## Tomaso

Szycha said:


> ^^ hehe nie sądzę, chyba, że dla psychologa lub psychiatry  Wiesz, wszystko ma swoje granice, ale jeśli ktoś z uporem maniaka szuka wszędzie spisków *to jest przynajmniej... męczące*?


Niestety, ale to jest przede wszystkim KALISKIE...


----------



## HAL 9010

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=27309996&postcount=1735

ten pan wyraźnie ma skłonności populistyczne.


----------



## 625

a Ty jak zwykle piszesz o polityce.


----------



## Boogie

Tomaso said:


> Niestety, ale to jest przede wszystkim KALISKIE...


To Konin też przeciwko nam?!


----------



## krzewi

^^ ja tu wchodze bo myśle na kogoś list gonczy wystawiono albo komuś mateq scina glowe przy widowni za niemoralne posty a tu nic nuda hno:


----------



## zonc

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=27357940#post27357940

Do rozpatrzenia. Chyba notoryczne kłamstwa też zasługują na karę? Tego nie idzie wytrzymać już.



a_weirdo said:


> Z ciekawostek, pan Grześkowiak przestał już mówić o "międzynarodowym konkursie architektonicznym na zagospodarowanie placu", jak to urzędnicy zwykli dawniej zaznaczać, a już tylko o *"konkursie architektonicznym, którego wyniki powinny zostać uwzględnione przez inwestora".*


Pytanie do naszego moderatora TH. Czy ewidentne kłamstwo - nie pierwsze w tym tygodniu - jest podstawą do zbanowania użytkownika?

Cytat z "Gazety": "Wiceprezydent Maciej Grześkowiak odpowiedzialny za kontakty z inwestorami jednak uspokaja: - Wcale nie jest jeszcze przesądzone, że to właśnie ECE zagospodaruje pl. Teatralny. Tym miejscem interesowały się też inne firmy - twierdzi, ale ich nazw nie zdradza.Zapewnia też, że miasto zabezpieczy się przed architektonicznym niewypałem w rodzaju Galerii Krakowskiej. *Na zabudowę tego miejsca zostanie ogłoszony konkurs architektoniczny. Inwestor będzie musiał uwzględnić jego wynik - zastrzega."*

http://miasta.gazeta.pl/bydgoszcz/1...wa_makabryla_w_planach_na_pl__Teatralnym.html

Link potwierdzający.

Przecież użytkownik a_weirdo to zwykły *TROL**L*! Jego brednie są notorycznie i nie raz zostały już udowodnione. Tutaj przytoczył - dał cytat - wyssane z palca słowa prezydenta Grześkowiaka. 

Długo muszę go jeszcze znosić? Przecież on to robi specjalnie - tylko po to by wywoływać kłótnie na forum. :|


----------



## Adolf Warski

Czy macie zamiar wycinać takie trollownicze posty jak ten poniżej a sprawców pociągać do odpowiedzialności za bezpodstawne zgłoszenia?
Ja nie podżegam, ja pytam.


----------



## skansen

Adolf Warski said:


> Czy macie zamiar wycinać takie trollownicze posty jak ten poniżej


Takie jak ten??


----------



## 625

@Zonc, o co Ci chodzi? wytłumacz mi różnicę.


----------



## 19przemek91

@ Zonc, a jeśli kłamstwo wynikało z niewiedzy?


----------



## zonc

19przemek91 said:


> @ Zonc, a jeśli kłamstwo wynikało z niewiedzy?


Zmiana cytatów wynikająca z niewiedzy? To nie było swobodne przytoczenie myśli, lecz dokładny cytat ( odpowiednio zaznaczony ).

( za pwn.pl )

*Powinien* = jest wskazane, żeby jakaś osoba, rzecz lub jakieś wydarzenie spełniały określone warunki. 

*Musieć* = być zmuszonym do czegoś, nie mieć wyboru.

Jest to insynuacja, że inwestor nie będzie zmuszony do przestrzegania zasad konkursu, lecz jedynie jest to wskazane ( czytaj: fajnie by było, jakby jednak nawiązał do zwycięskiej pracy ).

Takich manipulacji jest na pęczki: ceny dróg osiedlowych, marina itd. ( to z dwóch dni )

@ 625 Specjalnie zaznaczyłem, że sprawę kieruję do TH. On czyta nas dość regularnie. Jak chcesz zobaczyć o co dokładnie chodzi to zapraszamy.


----------



## 625

Zonc, z tego artykułu wynika, że kłamie prezydent Bydgoszczy.



> Miało być inaczej. *Prezydent miasta Konstanty Dombrowicz od wielu miesięcy zapowiada, że w tym miejscu powstanie centrum konferencyjne, które zbuduje prywatny inwestor.* Nieraz roztaczał przed mieszkańcami świetlane wizje: że na placu powstanie potężny obiekt kongresowy z dodatkowymi funkcjami - handlową, biurową i rozrywkową.
> 
> 
> *O kompleksie konferencyjnym nie ma jednak mowy. - Przecież w Polsce nasza firma realizuje jedynie centra handlowe - Krzyżanowska-Kidała nie pozostawia wątpliwości. *


EOT.


----------



## zonc

625 said:


> Zonc, z tego artykułu wynika, że kłamie prezydent Bydgoszczy.
> 
> 
> EOT.












To wina dziennikarzy. ECE ma działkę po drugiej stronie ulicy i o niej mówiła ta kobieta! Oferty dotyczące Placu Teatralnego można zgłaszać od 1 listopada.

Prezydent mówi o działce przy Focha tzw. Plac Teatralny. Kobieta też mówi o działce przy Focha, ale innej ( tej, której są właścicielem ).

Żenujący artykuł i tyle.


----------



## 625

zonc, co byś nie gadał, na WSZYSTKICH działkach ECE buduje tylko handel.


----------



## zonc

625 said:


> zonc, co byś nie gadał, na WSZYSTKICH działkach ECE buduje tylko handel.


No to już ich ból. Jeżeli nie zmienią podejścia to po 1 listopada nie mają po co wysyłać nawet zgłoszenia. Mogą pozostać zainteresowanymi bez szans.

Najważniejsze, że prezydent nie kłamie co niektórzy insynuowali, bo miasto stawia jasne warunki. Konkurs też ma być.

EDIT:

Szkoda, że nie przyznasz się 625 do błędu. Najłatwiej wykorzystać władzę i straszyć brigami. Tracisz w oczach.  Mylić się to nic złego, ale udawać, że tak nie było ... gorzej.


----------



## 625

Zonc, nie trolluj w tym wątku.


----------



## schabzkoscia

ECE nie buduje tylko handlu. Wejdź sobie na ich polską stronę, chwalą się budową jakiegoś budynku dla teatru...

http://www.ece.com/pl/newspresse/news/artikel/1632/66288/117437

Jest tam więcej takich przykładów, dworce, cuda, wianki...


----------



## 625

schabzkoscia said:


> ECE nie buduje tylko handlu. Wejdź sobie na ich polską stronę, chwalą się budową jakiegoś budynku dla teatru...


ta, w Szczecinie kupili grunt razem z teatrem i wywalili go gdzie indziej :lol:


----------



## schabzkoscia

Ale budują ten teatr mimo wszystko. My chcemy sali kongresowej w budynku w zamian za to, że udostępniamy taki punkt na inwestycję. Wg wstępnych szacunków taka sala wymaga 3000m2 na kilku kondygnacjach, działka ma ok. 11000m2, może być na niej umieszczony punktowo obiekt o znacznej wysokości, więc te nasze powiedzmy 9000m2 nie ma znaczącego udziału w budynku...


----------



## 625

nie. nie buduja. EOT. za każdy następny post nie na temat banów będzie brig.


----------



## Boogie

625 said:


> za każdy następny post nie na temat banów będzie brig.


A nie na temat brigów...


----------



## 625

na temat bydgoskich inwestycji


----------



## HAL 9010

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=27374116&postcount=1416

Tutaj można się doszukać antypolskich podtekstów.


----------



## 625

Szczepann said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=27374116&postcount=1416
> 
> Tutaj można się doszukać antypolskich podtekstów.


a u Ciebie antyśląskich. czy mam Ci dać briga?


----------



## HAL 9010

nie, nie, juz bede grzeczny ;p


----------



## 625

Keseya13 za notoryczne pisanie nie na temat, a na koniec antysemityzm i politykę - ban.


----------



## zonc

Czemu vertano wrócił z bana?


----------



## Zamachowiec

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=515019&page=70

panowie kark i marboro za mocno sie podniecili, widocznie dawno nic nie bylo...


----------



## kark

No nie, najpierw zamach a później donos


----------



## Zamachowiec

^^chyba nie zauwazyles ze napisal to marboro?


----------



## kark

Zamachowiec said:


> ^^chyba nie zauwazyles ze napisal to marboro?


"No To Ty Chyba Jesteś Nastolatkiem - Rekin Biznesu
nie ma sensu z wami rozmawiać - mistrz nieskrępowanej dyskusji
wujek staszek mistrz ciętej riposty "

To? Ciągłe czepianie się forumowiczów w stylu "jak nie potrafisz napisać nic inteligentnego to nic nie pisz", stopka mająca drażnić forumowicza. Jak nic parę dni urlopu plus nakaz zmiany stopki.


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## 0maniek0

albo banga dostaniecie


----------



## 625

mam Ci przypomnieć, na czym polegało hamowanie rozrostu lewicy przez narodowych socjalistów?

przecież to jest karalne! nie mam zamiaru z powodu takich poglądów być świadkiem w sądzie.


----------



## 0maniek0

mogles chociaz napisac do niego na priva zeby skorygowal ostatnie zdanie bo faktycznie jest nietrafione
tak czy siak wypowiedz ktora przytoczyles mozna interpetowac w rozny sposob


----------



## 625

był ostrzegany już wcześniej, po tym jak założył wątek, w którym były poglądy rasistowskie.


----------



## 0maniek0

ok, dzieki za wytlumaczenie
sprawa jasna


----------



## _Piotrek_

625 said:


> no i niestety ban. za szerzenie nazizmu. nie jest mi przykro.


No nie, 625, chyba się bardzo źle poczułeś hno:. Jakie szerzenie ? Gdzie ? Od kiedy *opinia* to propagowanie czegoś ? O co w ogóle chodzi ?

Skoro jednak uważasz że masz rację...

To ukaraj billego-the-kida za ten tekst :



billy-the-kid said:


> Tak samo jak Stalin dzięki komunizmowi skutecznie chronił ZSRR przed rozpadem i zbudował ciężki przemysł. Dzięki temu ZSRR mogło zbudować swoją ekspansjonistyczną potęgę w bardzo krótkim czasie. :cheers:



Za ''szerzenie komunizmu''. Bądź konsekwentny...


----------



## Tomczas

625 said:


> no i niestety ban. za szerzenie nazizmu. nie jest mi przykro.


Za co ten ban?!


----------



## _Piotrek_

625 said:


> mam Ci przypomnieć, na czym polegało hamowanie rozrostu lewicy przez narodowych socjalistów?
> 
> przecież to jest karalne! nie mam zamiaru z powodu takich poglądów być świadkiem w sądzie.


O jakim artykule KK lub innego aktu prawnego mowa ? Który zabrania przedstawiania faktów historycznych ? (wyjąwszy ten o ''kłamstwie oświęcimskim'', ale on nie ma tu zastosowania).


----------



## demmat

sorry, ale jeżeli Jankoe zachwala jakąś doktrynę i podaję dla przykładu Hitlerowskie Niemcy, to jest to propagowanie. Z resztą dzielenie ludzi na lepszych i gorszych i twierdzenie że tych drugich należy wyeliminować/zabić to też kwalifikuję się do zbanowania.


----------



## skansen

Mod nie musi się tłumaczyć. To nie taniec z gwiazdami.


----------



## Adolf Warski

skansen said:


> Mod nie musi się tłumaczyć. To nie taniec z gwiazdami.


Jeśli jego celem jest to, żeby był porządek na forum i nie karanie, ale stosowanie się do zasad, to musi.


----------



## wojtekbp

Zostawić go! W ogóle niech wypowiada sie jak najwięcej  
Koleś przynajmniej nie markuje prawdziwych koliberalkowych intencji. To pisząca kompromitacja dla forumowej myśli konserwatywnej


----------



## zonc

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=27602128&postcount=259

Nazywanie Obamy "Lewakiem bambo" to chyba przegięcie.

+ wycieczka personalna.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=27596976&postcount=2101

Chyba takie sprawy się tutaj łapią. Tym bardziej, że pierwsza to problem "ogólny", a nie bydgoski.


----------



## _Piotrek_

demmat said:


> sorry, ale jeżeli Jankoe zachwala jakąś doktrynę i podaję dla przykładu Hitlerowskie Niemcy, to jest to propagowanie. Z resztą dzielenie ludzi na lepszych i gorszych i twierdzenie że tych drugich należy wyeliminować/zabić to też kwalifikuję się do zbanowania.


Jakie zachwalanie ? Czy Wam ludzie polityczna poprawność wyżarła do reszty mózgi ?

Zresztą Jankoe tylko przytaknął Billemu :







billy-the-kid said:


> To trochę jak NSDAP w Niemczech w okresie dwudziestolecia międzywojennego, które skutecznie hamowało wzrost lewicy, promowało tożsamość narodową i solidaryzm. :cheers:



Skoro on została ukarany, to Billy też powinien. Te posty nie różnią się niczym, traktują o tym samym. No to jak będzie ? 625 będzie konsekwentny w swoich decyzjach ? 

-----------------------------------------


wojtekbp said:


> Zostawić go! W ogóle niech wypowiada sie jak najwięcej
> Koleś przynajmniej nie markuje prawdziwych koliberalkowych intencji. To pisząca kompromitacja dla forumowej myśli konserwatywnej


:nuts:

Idź spać.


----------



## pmaciej7

_Piotrek_ said:


> Zresztą Jankoe tylko przytaknął Billemu :


Idźmy zatem dalej tropem tego przytaknięcia:




billy-the-kid said:


> jankoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Konserwatyzm połączony z socjalnością jest bardzo pożyteczny z następujących względów:
> 
> 1. odbiera elektorat lewicy; często na lewicę głosuje elektorat nie tyle lewicowy z ducha co po prostu socjalny; socjalni konserwatyści to czynnik hamujący wzrost lewicy z jej pomysłami obyczajowo-reformatorskimi
> 
> 2. wzmaga tożsamość narodową poprzez promocję solidaryzmu; zresztą polski konserwatyzm już przed wojną nabrał cech socjalno-solidarystycznych - wystarczy poczytać prace Leopolda Caro ze Lwowa
> 
> 
> 
> To trochę jak NSDAP w Niemczech w okresie dwudziestolecia międzywojennego, które skutecznie hamowało wzrost lewicy, promowało tożsamość narodową i solidaryzm. :cheers:
> 
> PS. Jaka jest różnica między elektoratem lewicowym a socjalnym? :|
Click to expand...


----------



## _Piotrek_

Ok, i co tam takiego jest ? Bo czytam i nie widzę nic zdrożnego.


----------



## demmat

jankoe zachwalał "Konserwatyzm połączony z socjalnością" który, jak zauważył Billy, był obecny w hitlerowskich Niemczech.

A gadanie że coś jest fajne bo w hitlerowskich Niemczech się sprawdziło, jest ewidentnym przegięciem.


----------



## _Piotrek_

Jeśli NSDAP była konserwatywna, to nie mam więcej pytań...


----------



## Asinus

mam tylko nadzieje że podobne restrykcje będą stosowane również wobec pisania o komunizmie... jestem za równouprawnieniem totalitaryzmów.


----------



## wojtekbp

Asinus said:


> mam tylko nadzieje że podobne restrykcje będą stosowane również wobec pisania o komunizmie... jestem za równouprawnieniem totalitaryzmów.


w życiu na tym forum nie widziałem ani jednej wypowiedzi prostalinowskiej i nie widziałem tu ani jednego nie tylko stalinowca, albo i nawet komunisty 



_Piotrek_ said:


> Jeśli NSDAP była konserwatywna, to nie mam więcej pytań...


Wreszcie  NSDAP i hitlerowcy zrobili sobie z konserwatyzmu fetysz. 
Poza tym jeżeli nie to czemu bronisz kogoś kto takie coś popiera?


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## embercadero

JaneX said:


> Można coś zrobić z użytkownikiem o nicku "zwykletak"? Robi syf w warszawskich wątkach, jego styl pisania jest łudzącą podobny do stylu guienka...


Nie podobne tylko on się zdaje wręcz przyznał że to on. Zresztą styl nie do podrobienia. Mówiłem że wróci.


----------



## Octavianus

tak, styl bezdyskusyjnie guienkowy. zresztą, właśnie sam przyznał się kim jest. nie rozumiem, czy tacy idioci naprawdę nie maja co robić w domu? Co w tym fajnego, nie wiem. przyłączam się do wniosku o interwencję w spr. zwykletak.


----------



## TommeT

mmjp said:


> Teraz mieszasz. W poprzednim poście zarzucałeś mi, że nie odróżniam socjalizmu od komunizmu, czyli nie kwestionowałeś samego artykułu. Gdy wykazałem, że to nie ja użyłem "socjalizmu" jako synonimu komunizmu nagle sam artykuł jest be. Zdecyduj się.
> Co ma wspólnego partia polityczna z wyznawaniem jakiejś ideologii przez jednostkę napisałem w poście powyżej.


Skoro jednak nie EOT, to:
Nie zarzuciłem Ci braku rozeznania w temacie socjalizm - komunizm, napisałem wyraźnie "chyba że" - taki sarkazm z mojej strony, a dlaczego w takiej formie a nie innej, już wyjaśniam. Wrzucasz tu art. 13 konstytucji ni z gruchy ni z pietruchy, bo nijak się on odnosi do postu ziemniaki i całej dyskusji. W tym kraju *wyznawanie* ideologii nazistowskiej, faszystowskiej, komunistycznej, pedofilskiej czy satanistycznej *nie jest nielegalne*. Nielegalne jest istnienie partii politycznych odwołujących się w swoich programach do totalitarnych metod i praktyk działania. Nie jest również zabronione istnienie partii *socjalistycznych*. Żeby udowodnić że nie wszystko wolno mogłeś równie dobrze wrzucić art. o nielegalności zabijania czy gwałcenia. Przegapiłeś również fakt, że 625 użył w swoim poście o avatarze z Leninem czegoś takiego: (i prawdopodobnie dlatego, że wie kiedy zmrużyć oko on jest moderatorem tego forum a nie np. Ty).


> Jeżeli uważasz Lenina za symbol "czystego skandynawskiego socjalizmu" to ja dziękuje.


Naprawdę uważasz, że ten "czysty" socjalizm zaistniałby bez Lenina?

PS. Żeby nie było niedomówień: nie wyznaję poglądów lewicowych.

pozdrawiam i proponuję jednak EOT w tym wątku.


----------



## mikeleg

Czy nawet w księdze muszą być tematy polityczne?


----------



## hubertkm

^^Jesteś w Polsce... (w sensie użytkowników, rzecz jasna, nie lokalizacji serwerów  )


----------



## zonc

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=27833640&postcount=952


Czy może ktoś zająć się kolejnym wcieleniem tego Pana?

^^
może 
625


----------



## 625

JAKUB POLEWSKI

Banned po naradzie z innymi moderatorami oraz brigach i ostrzeżeniach.


----------



## HAL 9010

Uuuu szkoda, bo to był cenny user z merytorycznymi postami. A czy będzie możliwość zdjęcia bana?


----------



## J_J

Szkoda, że języka na wodzy nie umiał powstrzymać.


----------



## 19przemek91

jay_jay said:


> Szkoda, że języka na wodzy nie umiał powstrzymać.


Co przeskrobał?


----------



## J.T.Fly

Pewnie poszło o sygnaturę i kilka niefajnych postów skierowanych do 625.


----------



## skansen

Zagotował się i wyparował.


----------



## 625

Szczepann said:


> Uuuu szkoda, bo to był cenny user z merytorycznymi postami. A czy będzie możliwość zdjęcia bana?


Proponowałem mu to wcześniej. Nie poszło o odzywki do mnie, tylko o całokształt.


----------



## zonc

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=27979130#post27979130

Miało nie być zabaw z tagowaniem. Proszę o ukaranie - jak domniemam - rafaela.


----------



## ziemniaki

^^ domniemasz.
Masz jakiekolwiek wątpliwości co do tego,że to robota Rafaela?


----------



## wojtekbp

zonc said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=27979130#post27979130
> 
> Miało nie być zabaw z tagowaniem. Proszę o ukaranie - jak domniemam - rafaela.


A co z zasadą *domniemania* niewinności?


----------



## yarro

625 said:


> JAKUB POLEWSKI
> 
> Banned po naradzie z innymi moderatorami oraz brigach i ostrzeżeniach.


Why?


----------



## zonc

Fajnie, że usunięto tagi. Szkoda, że autorowi się nie oberwało. Domniemam, który to mod zrobił.  Tradycja.


----------



## zonc

Ponownie skasujecie Tagi w wątku o PESIe i nawet nie potwierdzicie kto jest ich autorem?  Może tym razem jakaś kara? Może chociaż któryś z modów chociaż się odezwie?

Dzień po dniu ktoś sobie jaja robi i uchodzi mu to płazem.


----------



## 625

yarro said:


> Why?


Ponieważ pomimo wielokrotnych próśb o kulturalne wypowiedzi, nie potrafił powstrzymać inwektyw. A prosiliśmy, bo wiemy że zajmuje się dość ciekawymi rzeczami.


----------



## mmjp

krzewi said:


> oo jednak bidzis004 BANNED..wreszcie ^^ wielkie dzięki


Czasami była z nim niezła jazda. Zawsze jak widziałem jego wypowiedz w jakimś wątku (działy ogólne) wiedziałem że to będą bzdury których nie da się odcyfrować. Bardzo często wyjeżdżał w dyskusjach nie związanych z jakimiś tekstami o Śląsku.


----------



## Tygrys

A czy ten @bidzis004 to nie było po prostu następne wcielenie usera @Arbais / @SilesianSkyscraper?


----------



## mmjp

Na pewno nie. Jednak mam podejrzenia, że SilesianSkyscraper działa teraz pod innym nickiem.


----------



## miglanc

No mialem czasem niezla polweke z bidzisa. Niezla siare robil.


----------



## 625

Alex303

na przyszłość proszę kibiców o szybkie info o takich trollach


----------



## sky's_the_limit

krzewi said:


> oo jednak bidzis004 BANNED..wreszcie ^^ wielkie dzięki


nareszcie 

jedyne czego sie boje, ze teraz przejdzie na forum gkw :-/


----------



## mark40

sky's_the_limit said:


> nareszcie
> 
> jedyne czego sie boje, ze teraz przejdzie na forum gkw :-/


Nie wywołuj wilka... zresztą mamy też funkcje ban


----------



## J_J

@ZSB - dzień wolnego. Za bluzgi.


----------



## zonc

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=28257868#post28257868

O co chodzi autorowi "przypomnienia o wątku"?


----------



## amar|

Wnioskuje o briga dla @kooba
post: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=28307648&postcount=2710
thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=28309068#post28309068

Bo nawet jesli z kims sie nie zgadzamy wypowiedz typu "Jak Ci się Polska nie podoba to ucz się niemieckiego i wyp******** na saksy" jest przynajmniej dla mnie nie na poziomie. 

Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Kfiatek

Wracając do nowej kategorii o inwestycjach sportowych. Jak przepchnąć ten pomysł?


----------



## pan_tomas

Jak długo będziemy tolerować szydzenie z czyjegoś wykształcenia...
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=28313218&postcount=8258


----------



## Tygrys

Kfiatek said:


> Wracając do nowej kategorii o inwestycjach sportowych. Jak przepchnąć ten pomysł?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=752508

P.S. Nie pisz takich rzeczy w "księgach", bo one nie są od tego, a poza tym to bardzo denerwuje modów i można za to dostać briga lub bana. Oni są ze stali i nie mają serca.


----------



## ziomPL

użytkownik Noodles ZG w wątku o stadionie we Wrocławiu - "A argumenty jakies masz? Jak nie to zluzuj poślady i zamilcz."
Proszę z nim coś zrobić, to że nazywa się alfą i omegą FPW nie upoważnia go chyba do takich tekstów


----------



## bart_breslau

ziomPL said:


> toż to prawdziwa *TRAGEDIA*!!!
> postuluje w związku z tym zaprzestania jakichkolwiek prac na miejscu gdzie ma stanąć to szkaradztwo, zamknęcie tego wątku i zdelegalizowanie JSK:nuts:


Popieram Noodles'a.Jeśli masz wypisywać takie głupoty nie podając żadnych argumentów to radze nie zaglądać do tego wątku.


----------



## Noodles_ZG

ziomPL said:


> użytkownik Noodles ZG w wątku o stadionie we Wrocławiu - "A argumenty jakies masz? Jak nie to zluzuj poślady i zamilcz."


Jak juz bierzesz udzial w jakiejs dyskusji to uzywaj argumentow. To taka rada. Skoro jednak zamiast poparcia swojego stanowiska jakims argumentem wolisz sie bawic w donoszenie...
W takim wypadku ja chcialbym zglosic, ze uzytkownik ziomPL w watku o wroclawskim stadionie wysmial moja wypowiedz, ktora byla i na temat i poparta odpowiednim argumentem. Takie zachowanie chyba narusza regulamin...


ziomPL said:


> Proszę z nim coś zrobić, *to że nazywa się alfą i omegą FPW *nie upoważnia go chyba do takich tekstów


Milo, ze bierzesz to na powaznie.


----------



## ziomPL

^^
jeśli dla ciebie ironia oraz obrażanie chamskim językiem innych użytkownik to to samo to współczuję.

@kaczmar119 - jeśli popierasz Noodlesa to pewnie i to co pisze, więc jego zacytowaną powyżej wypowiedź kieruje do ciebie.


----------



## J_J

pan_tomas said:


> Jak długo będziemy tolerować szydzenie z czyjegoś wykształcenia...
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=28313218&postcount=8258


Nie będziemy. 
@Bartas ma 3 dni odpoczynku.
@matej podobnie, tylko na tydzień.


----------



## J.T.Fly

^^
Nareszcie.


----------



## Noodles_ZG

ziomPL said:


> ^^
> jeśli dla ciebie ironia oraz obrażanie chamskim językiem innych użytkownik to to samo to współczuję.


A ja Ci wspolczuje, ze zamiast argumentow uzywaz ironii.
Jak juz wcesniej napisalem, podlaczajac sie do dyskusji uzywaj argumentow. Jesli ich nie masz to milcz. 
Tyle w temacie. Zegnam.


----------



## ziomPL

^^
dziś dzień życzliwości, przez wzgląd na to pozostawiam cie alfo i omego tylko z własną doskonałością, aby ostrze krytyki nie nadwyrężyło twego idealnego jestestwa. Bez odbioru


----------



## zonc

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=28366308&postcount=548

Nie wiem jak długo zamierza jeszcze spamować, ale już mnie irytuje. ;\


----------



## Guest

A mnie irytujesz właśnie Ty.


----------



## Adolf Warski

Od dawna wiadomo, że wzywanie imienia Konstantyna Wielkiego nadaremno jest przestępstwem niosącym za sobą śmierć cywilną i głodową. Dlatego zonc wykonuje akt miłosierdzia, jedynie zgłaszając to w Księdze.


----------



## talkinghead

zonc said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=28366308&postcount=548
> 
> Nie wiem jak długo zamierza jeszcze spamować, ale już mnie irytuje. ;\


Zonc, weź ty głęboki oddech. 
Post był owszem ot. Ale całkiem dobrze oddawał absurd głosowań internetowych. Napinanie się tylko ci szkodzi. I nie tylko ci.

usunięte.

pzdr


----------



## Tomaso

talkinghead said:


> Zonc, weź ty głęboki oddech.
> Post był owszem ot. Ale całkiem dobrze oddawał absurd głosowań internetowych. Napinanie się tylko ci szkodzi. *I nie tylko ci*.
> 
> usunięte.
> 
> pzdr


Pasuje tu tekst "nie ci, ale Tobie". Pochodzi z takiej jednej fajnie ilustrowanej noweli sensacyjnej z czasów PRL. Duży format ilustowana w stylu czarno - białego komiksu. Może ktoś kojarzy?


----------



## yarro

Ostrzeżenie? http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=28588840&postcount=8287


----------



## mikeleg

Można prosić o krótkie info dlaczego krzysiu_ dostał briga? Dzięki z góry.


----------



## J_J

Oczywiście. Upomniałem mira.


----------



## 625

mikeleg said:


> Można prosić o krótkie info dlaczego krzysiu_ dostał briga? Dzięki z góry.


Robienie czata z wątków, głównie sportowych. Uzgodnione z Macieksem.


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=28631138&postcount=494

Drugi raz się na to wbiłem. Jak długo to jeszcze będziecie tolerować? Wiem, wiem, rada dobra, gość długo na forum, ale bez przesady, muszę od nowa pisać dość długi list...

Nie odpuszczę, ostatnio usuneliście i zgłoszenie, i post. Żądam wyjaśnień


----------



## Milling

nsolak said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=28631138&postcount=494
> 
> Drugi raz się na to wbiłem. Jak długo to jeszcze będziecie tolerować? Wiem, wiem, rada dobra, gość długo na forum, ale bez przesady, muszę od nowa pisać dość długi list...
> 
> Nie odpuszczę, ostatnio usuneliście i zgłoszenie, i post. Żądam wyjaśnień


przecież wystarczy zamknąć przeglądarkę, a nie całego kompa


----------



## talkinghead

A kto napisal o kompie?

Eldorado - na drzewo na 3 dni.


----------



## Guest

edit:usunąłem odpowiedź.


dzięki th.


----------



## Jedrzej

Mogli byście coś zrobić z użytkownikiem "Paskud"?? To co wyprawia w ukraińskim wątku woła o pomstę do nieba. Straszny nacjonalista, obraża ukraińców itd. Teraz co prawda skasowali większość tych najbardziej kontrowersyjnych postów, ale wciąż


Paskud said:


> These cities were once Poland is said to be under the recall. Dobry Dzionek has good reasons in Lviv is much neglected buildings, so do not write to me "The city is actually prety clean and most of old buildings ARE in good/restored" because it is not :mad2::wtf: I hope that the Ukrainian authorities will find a little money to the renovation of these monuments (sorry for language google translation). Maybe you are with those who do not like the Poles?


Wszystko w tym wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=406808&page=36
Przykro mi że ktoś może się tak zachowywać....


----------



## talkinghead

^^ 3 dni.
już 7.


----------



## 625

zwykletak aka guienek aka knowhow banned


----------



## zbylood

Witam! Mam wielką, wręcz ogromną prośbę do moderatorów! Proszę, nie banujcie uczestników, których inny uczestnik oskarży o bycie innym uczestnikiem który gdzieś kiedyś za coś został wcześniej zbanowany. Po pierwsze, wykluczenie z forum powinno chyba wynikać ze złego (nieregulaminowego) zachowania na forum, a po drugie takie donosy nie zawsze są trafne.
A użytkowników forum bardzo proszę o zachowywanie się tak, jak na dorosłych (mam nadzieję) i poważnych ludzi przystało. Za stary jestem na to, żeby się w ciuciubabkę bawić w piaskownicy...
Sorry za żółć, którą wylewam, ale przed chwilą z dyskusji został wykluczony jeden z uczestników (know how), bo inny uczestnik (markus1234) napisał że jest odrodzonym kimś o nicku "guienek". I to wystarczyło... Jako inżynier w średnim wieku, dodatkowo z wykształceniem humanistycznym, pozwoliłem sobie sprawdzić posty "know how" i "guienek'a", a także "zwykletak'a" o bycie którym zostało on z kolei oskarżony przez Moderatora. O ile ze sposobu wypowiedzi można wywnioskować że "know how" jest może "zwykletak'iem", to oskarżanie go o bycie "guienek'iem" jest totalnie bez sensu - inna składnia i zupełnie inny dobór słów...
Bardzo proszę, zanim kogoś zbanujecie albo "zakapujecie", zastanówcie się przez chwilę...


----------



## 625

gdybyś był inżynierem, wiedziałbyś, że istnieją narzędzia pozwalające stuprocentowo przekonać się, kto jest kim.


----------



## zbylood

625 said:


> gdybyś był inżynierem, wiedziałbyś, że istnieją narzędzia pozwalające stuprocentowo przekonać się, kto jest kim.


jestem. mam wrażenie że tu zawiodły. sorry za szczerość... spróbuj proszę nie używać narzędzi, tylko osobiście przeanalizować. mam nadzieję, że zmienisz zdanie...


----------



## marboro

Chwila to po co wklejales ten artykul .Prowokujesz a pozniej donosisz


----------



## zonc

^^

Dezaprobatę można pokazać na wiele sposób. Obrażanie kogoś i przeklinanie nie jest tym najwłaściwszym.


----------



## zbylood

Proszę o stanowcze przywołanie do porządku użytkownika forum o pseudonimie "markus1234" - jestem zarejestrowany na forum od niedawna, jednak przez ten czas kilkukrotnie już mnie obrażał i sugerował, że działałem pod innym pseudonimem (guienek) i za coś zostałem zablokowany.
Podobno macie tu Państwo narzędzia do sprawdzenia tego - sprawdźcie to i zróbcie porządek z markus1234.
Szlag mnie już trafia przez to wszystko - albo jest to forum do rozmawiania o architekturze, albo uprzykrzania innym życia z niewiadomych powodów.
Albo zróbcie jakiś porządek z markus1234, albo zablokujcie mnie - trudno, ale chcę mieć to już z głowy.
Notabene mój kolega z biura również był zalogowany na forum. Za pierwszym razem pod pseudonimem Zwykletak, ale został oskarżony przez markus1234 o to że jest tym guienkiem i bez ostrzeżenia został zbanowany po kilku dniach funkcjonowania na forum. Zarejestrował się ponownie pod pseudonimem Know How i sytuacja się powtórzyła. Jest to facet który w kwestiach architektonicznych ma do powiedzenia mnóstwo ważnych rzeczy i fakt, że teraz nie może się zarejestrować, jest dla forum moim zdaniem dużą stratą.
Teraz markus1234 usilnie próbuje doprowadzić do wyeliminowania z forum mnie. To jest jakiś skandal i zdecydowanie proszę, domagam się działania moderatora.
Z góry dziękuję za jakąkolwiek reakcję. Pozdrawiam


----------



## matej

Ktoś tutaj poraz kolejny obraza mnie jako kierowce , forumowiczów a takze zacytowaną osobe w gazecie. Ile dalej bedziemy tolerować wyzywanie ludzi i pomwawianie ich na forum? dlaczego to niezostało usuniete ?!!!
Osoby kture zacytuje nie poraz pierwszy obrazają moją osobe , kierowców i forumowiczów , sądze ze po usunieciu tych postów nienalezy poprzestać i nalezy pociągnać do odpowiedzialnośći za obrazanie ludzi.Banem lub conajmneij Bringiem.
Ta sytuacja nie poraz pierwszy ma miejsce i wielokrotnie sypały sie słowa na H. K. I "dawaniu w morde"

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=28754556&postcount=2438
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=28764190&postcount=2442
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=28779280&postcount=2445


----------



## matej

jay_jay said:


> Matej po pierwsze, to się to zgłasza w drugiej księdze, a po drugie co ma zbrigować BB? Nie, nie zbriguję.


Kpine z ludzi i swiadome zamieszczenie bluznierstw to nic? 
poto jest ksiega bringów i banów by takie zachowania karać.


----------



## talkinghead

ja tam się przyłączam...
ale do opinii w postach wskazanych przez mateja.

ciasno? korki? Nie jeźdź Piotrkowską. A jak jeździsz - nie łam przepisów. Ban na fpw nic nie kosztuje. Ban od drogówki owszem.


----------



## zbylood

widzę że dla moderatorów istnieją tematy tabu... chyba jednak reakcji się nie doczekam...


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

matej said:


> Kpine z ludzi i swiadome zamieszczenie bluznierstw to nic?
> poto jest ksiega bringów i banów by takie zachowania karać.


Zeby było jasne - nikogo nie obrazilem - zamiesciłem słynną reklamę banku BPH starajac sie w ten sposob zaargumentowac ze o kredyt dzis trudno.


----------



## Guest

No to rzeczywiście "mega" wykroczenie...

zbylood-nie kompromituj się, jeżeli chcesz tu jeszcze pisać. Moderatorzy po prostu stracą cierpliwość.


----------



## zbylood

nsolak said:


> No to rzeczywiście "mega" wykroczenie...
> 
> zbylood-nie kompromituj się, jeżeli chcesz tu jeszcze pisać. Moderatorzy po prostu stracą cierpliwość.


No właśnie, to wszystko sprawia że coraz mniej chcę...


----------



## zonc

zonc said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=28845386&postcount=3579
> 
> hno:


Tolerujemy?


----------



## ssswirek1

^^ Zonc czy słowo DUPA jest aż tak bardzo rażące i obraźliwe ?

DUPA DUPA DUPA DUPA DUPA DUPA


----------



## embercadero

zbylood said:


> No właśnie, to wszystko sprawia że coraz mniej chcę...


Czy jak przychodzisz do kogoś pierwszy raz do domu to też zaczynasz rozmowę od tego że ma brzydką żonę a w ogóle to coś tu śmierdzi? Jesteś na forum od trzech dni a my od paru lat, wszystko ci nie pasuje - ok, nie musi. Ale to nie my będziemy się dla ciebie zmieniać, albo się dostosuj albo nikt cię tu nie trzyma. 

Bo póki co zachowujesz się jak 100% troll i to ten z gatunku bezczelnych. Jakbym był modem już bym ci dał bana choćby za samo psucie atmosfery. Albo wyluzuj albo weź znajdź sobie inne forum może.


----------



## mikeleg

No właśnie - chill out. To tylko forum.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Popieram. Tym bardziej że poprosiłeś na PM zeby Ci wypisać kilka nieformalnych zasad i zostały Ci dosc wyraznie przedstawione.



zonc said:


> Tolerujemy?





ssswirek1 said:


> ^^ Zonc czy słowo DUPA jest aż tak bardzo rażące i obraźliwe ?
> 
> DUPA DUPA DUPA DUPA DUPA DUPA


Abstrahując od D. to chyba generalnie niezbyt merytoryczny post, nieprawdaż?


----------



## Tygrys

Niejaki @Equerdo, w wątku o Baltic Arenie  napisał, że "dziękuje za współpracę". Myślę, że to może jakaś Jego sugestia dla moderatorów.


----------



## J.T.Fly

matej said:


> Ktoś tutaj poraz kolejny obraza mnie jako kierowce , forumowiczów a takze zacytowaną osobe w gazecie. Ile dalej bedziemy tolerować wyzywanie ludzi i pomwawianie ich na forum? dlaczego to niezostało usuniete ?!!!
> Osoby kture zacytuje nie poraz pierwszy obrazają moją osobe , kierowców i forumowiczów , sądze ze po usunieciu tych postów nienalezy poprzestać i nalezy pociągnać do odpowiedzialnośći za obrazanie ludzi.Banem lub conajmneij Bringiem.
> 
> (...)
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=28779280&postcount=2445


Słońce, najpierw wytłumacz mi, co takiego obraziło akurat *ciebie* w tym poście, hmm? Bo na mój gust to jedziesz po osobach, ktorych nie lubisz i jeszcze spamujesz swoją niechęcią po księdze robiąc z siebie pośmiewisko.

Oh well, twój problem, nie mój.


----------



## zonc

ssswirek1 said:


> ^^ Zonc czy słowo DUPA jest aż tak bardzo rażące i obraźliwe ?
> 
> DUPA DUPA DUPA DUPA DUPA DUPA


A gdybym tak przerobił post ...

"_Oczywiście trzeba lizać d**ę gej***wu.
Wyuzdani zbo**eńcy_".


Wtedy to afera jest, bo to homofobia, nie? Jednak po Katolikach używać sobie można do woli. hno:


----------



## talkinghead

zonc said:


> Tolerujemy?


skasowalem i wyslalem PM.


----------



## 625

matej said:


> Ktoś tutaj poraz kolejny obraza mnie jako kierowce , forumowiczów a takze zacytowaną osobe w gazecie. Ile dalej bedziemy tolerować wyzywanie ludzi i pomwawianie ich na forum? dlaczego to niezostało usuniete ?!!!


Matej, już paru pochwalających łamanie prawa przez kierowców dostało brigi, też chcesz?


----------



## zbylood

markus1234 said:


> UEFA powinna sie tez wycofac ze swoich obietnic i zagrozic odebraniem mistrzostw albo przeniesieniem meczu otwarcia z Warszawy do Kijowa. Wtedy ta cholota nadwislanska sie moze obudzi ze swojego PRL'owskiego snu.
> 
> Lata 2004-2012 powinny byc dla Polski skokiem cywilizacyjnym a nie okresem stawiania prowizorycznych kontenerow.


można tu wyzywać, celowo robiąc błędy żeby trudniej było moderatorom wykryć??


----------



## HAL 9010

Zbylood, moderalicja wyjaśniła nam już, że Markus jest vipem na tym forum


----------



## zbylood

sprawa załatwiona, za radą jednego z użytkowników dodałem markusa do listy ignorowanych. pisać może, ja nie przeczytam - świetne rozwiązanie


----------



## markus1234

zbylood nie denerwuj sie tak. Dbaj o zdrowie.


----------



## zbylood

sprawa załatwiona, za radą jednego z użytkowników dodałem markusa do listy ignorowanych. pisać może, ja nie przeczytam - świetne rozwiązanie


----------



## talkinghead

Pobawcie się na PM. 
Wasza rozmowa jest średnio ciekawa.


----------



## zbylood

sprawa załatwiona, za radą jednego z użytkowników dodałem markusa do listy ignorowanych. pisać może, ja nie przeczytam - świetne rozwiązanie


----------



## zbylood

no nie, to już cholerna przesada:



chinique said:


> @zbylood:
> 
> (...) Jako trzecio-, może nawet drugoligowy architekt powinieneś raczej doradzać burmistrzom miast do 50000 mieszkańców w zakresie planowania przestrzeni pod Biedronkę, parking i stację benzynową, tak, aby z dowolnego miejsca parkingu na osi parking-stacja było widać po ile jest olej napędowy, a jednocześnie na osi parking-Biedronka było widać billboard z promocją dnia (np. mielone wołowe). Tak jak napastnik RKS Radomsko nie wypowiada się na temat ewentualnego powołania do kadry Benhakera, tak i Ty nie powinieneś pchać się do porządkowania unikalnych w skali kraju przestrzeni publicznych. Minął czas wizjonerów w stylu Jana Rutkiewicza, teraz urbanistykę i architekturę opracowuje się wyłącznie w ramach organizacji non-profit, takich jak FRW.
> 
> Zapominasz o podstawowej rzeczy - o zapinaniu się finansowym i politycznym tej inwestycji, a to jest elementarną podstawą do decyzji w sprawie odbudowy. Zapominasz też o tym, kto jest inwestorem i skąd biorą się pieniążki na tą inwestycję.
> 
> Dyskusja o nawiązującym do historycznego kostiumie ew. odbudowanego Pałacu Saskiego, to dyskusja podobna do tej, czy był sens i w jakiej formie odbudowywać Zamek Królewski czy pałac Jabłonowskich. Prawdopodobnie w ciągu najbliższych 20-40 lat nikt nie podejmie decyzji o odbudowie w innej formie, niż ta, którą widać na przedwojennych zdjęciach, trzeba się z tą oczywistą oczywistością po prostu pogodzić. Istnieje w ogóle wola rozmowy publicznej o odbudowaniu Pałacu Saskiego, bo Pałac Saski kojarzony jest z Pałacem Saskim, a nie czymś w stylu pięciokondygnacyjnej szklano-aluminiowej wątroby szalonego architekta.
> 
> I jeszcze mała uwaga techniczna do fantastycznej dyskusji o osiach, na renderze widać propozycję posadzenia drzew na placu, prawdopodobnie na potrzeby dyskusji o osiach i widokach na kościół trzeba się pozbyć tych drzew, bo to one w pierwszej kolejności wszystko zasłonią sympatycznym turystom spacerującym po płycie.
> 
> Może raczej porozmawiamy o tym w jaki sposób przenieść dyskusję na temat propozycji FRW na forum zbliżone do Rady Miasta?


----------



## mikeleg

Mi się wydaje, że powyższa sprawa już została rozwiązana.


----------



## zbylood

mikeleg said:


> Mi się wydaje, że powyższa sprawa już została rozwiązana.


racja - też dodałem do ignorowanych, szkoda zdrowia :cheers:


----------



## krzysiu_

Ciekawe jest jak niektorzy dostaja bringa za 1 post oftopic a inni (koledzy modow) nie...


----------



## billy-the-kid

krzysiu_ said:


> Ciekawe jest jak niektorzy dostaja bringa za 1 post oftopic a inni (koledzy modow) nie...


Podpowiadam rozwiązanie: zostań kolegą modów, i będziesz stał ponad prawem tak jak inni. If you can't beat them, join them. :|


----------



## 625

w wątku o Hali w 3mieście 2 brigi za dyskusję o manieczkach i golfach.


----------



## krzysiu_

I tutaj jeszcze jeden:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=28954696&postcount=3370
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=28954898&postcount=2753
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=28954866&postcount=1461


----------



## kaktus

Dla mnie troll jak się patrzy
Wnioskuje o briga i usunięcie jego postów z Lubelskich wątków, liczę na zrozumienie modów:


moguai said:


> nie nawidze Lublina (studiowałem tu) i nic tego nie zmieni, niby miasto akademickie, ponad 100 tys. studentów a wiochą wieje niesamowiciehno:


O LUbelskiej Galerii Gala:


moguai said:


> a dla mnie to jest paskudneuke: znając życie to na kolejny etap przyjdzie czekać 4-5 lat:rant:


O Lublinie:


moguai said:


> ^^Białoruś albo i gorzejhno:hno:





moguai said:


> taaa jasne, tylko ciekawe co powie po miesiącu mieszkania w nim
> prawda jest bolesna.........


----------



## czarny

^^
popieram, bana dla niego


----------



## talkinghead

^^ 3 dni na drzewie i poczekamy. za recydywe ban


----------



## ALESSANDRO

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=28977310#post28977310

Proszę się odnieść do postów 2022 i 2024.
Dziękuję.
A

^^ OK / Macieks


----------



## zonc

Prośba!

Zablokowałem możliwość czytania postów TROLLA o nicku a_weirdo. Nie umiem z nim dyskutować - on mimo wielu błędów nigdy do nich się nie przyznał. Non stop insynuuje itd. Zresztą sam powód jest nieważny - mam możliwość i z niej skorzystałem. Donoszą mi jednak (  ), że on cały czas "jedzie po mnie". Aluzje, docinki itd.

Czy może ktoś z nim porozmawiać? Skoro ja go dla ogólnego spokoju zablokowałem to on mógłby zaprzestać zaczepek. 

Zresztą cały czas pisuje posty o praktycznie identycznej treści, a to przecież tej jest karalne. Niech zatem się odczepi.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=28990062#post28990062

+ Proszę zwrócić uwagę na bzdurne tagowanie, które przecież jest zakazane.


----------



## talkinghead

zonc said:


> Prośba!
> 
> Zablokowałem możliwość czytania postów TROLLA o nicku a_weirdo. Nie umiem z nim dyskutować - on mimo wielu błędów nigdy do nich się nie przyznał. Non stop insynuuje itd. Zresztą sam powód jest nieważny - mam możliwość i z niej skorzystałem. Donoszą mi jednak (  ), że on cały czas "jedzie po mnie". Aluzje, docinki itd.
> 
> Czy może ktoś z nim porozmawiać? Skoro ja go dla ogólnego spokoju zablokowałem to on mógłby zaprzestać zaczepek.
> 
> Zresztą cały czas pisuje posty o praktycznie identycznej treści, a to przecież tej jest karalne. Niech zatem się odczepi.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=28990062#post28990062
> 
> + Proszę zwrócić uwagę na bzdurne tagowanie, które przecież jest zakazane.


Komentarz w strategii./th


----------



## 625

sojuz said:


> Jasne -- "jestetika" ważniejsza od warunków bytowych mieszkańców. Typowo bolszewicko-faszystowsko-pisowski chłam.



z dyskusji o Koszykach. brig.


----------



## zbylood

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=29221078&postcount=1065
popieram


----------



## talkinghead

^^ warning.
brig bedzie nast razem ( o ile bedzie)


----------



## Fellow_traveler

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=29286948&postcount=3621
chyba potrzebna jest interwencja

ox


----------



## skansen

^^ Czy na forum jest lekarz?


----------



## Marceli Szpak

skansen said:


> ^^ Czy na forum jest lekarz?


 Praktykujący dentysta


----------



## pmaciej7

Jak mu podpadniesz, to Ci zrobi leczenie kanałowe (brig) albo wyrwie wszystkie zęby (ban).


----------



## mateq

Jest taki dowcip:

Pilot samolotu w trakcie lotu dostał zawału serca. Stewardesy zaniepokojone postanowiły zapytać pasażerów czy na pokładzie jest jakiś lekarz? Po chwili padła odpowiedź, że owszem, nawet trzech, ale dentystów.


----------



## krzysiu_

Poprosze bringa dla Dziki_REX za tą wypowiedź:



Dziki REX said:


> Weź się stul. Ban powinien być za wasze polityczne wycieczki. PO jeszcze nie wprowadziło dyktatury więc co tu robią gebelsowskie bojówki młodzieżówki?


----------



## talkinghead

^^ Dziki akurat najmniej tu zawinił (ok, poza Goebbelsem). 
Brig jeśli już należy się całkiem innym osobom ( po 2 stronie barykady).


----------



## krzysiu_

To chociaż wykasuj te brednie, byłoby miło...Edit: Już widze, że to zrobiłeś, dzięki..


----------



## Tygrys

Polityczny avatar i homofobiczna sygnatura...

ox


----------



## skansen

^^ Co do sygnatury... czy nie jest ona po prostu wyrazem szacunku do tradycji i głoszeniem własnych - mało kontrowersyjnych zresztą - poglądów? 
Nie przesadzałbym z tą homofobią, bo to zakrawa już na "homofobiofobię".


----------



## 625

Japinta9 oraz Jakubek1993

po 7 dni za wyzywanie od faszystów i bezpodstawne oskarżenia o łapówki.


----------



## talkinghead

skansen said:


> ^^ Co do sygnatury... czy nie jest ona po prostu wyrazem szacunku do tradycji i głoszeniem własnych - mało kontrowersyjnych zresztą - poglądów?
> Nie przesadzałbym z tą homofobią, bo to zakrawa już na "homofobiofobię".


To nie jest forum od tych spraw. Poprosiłem o zmianę sygnatury,


----------



## xsxxxxx

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=29474996&postcount=137
Pan się chyba zdenerwował,ale mógł to chyba wyrazić inaczej...

^^
zabiorom
625


----------



## Tygrys

*@ojciecchrzestny* w wątku o hali GD-SOP:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=29490616#post29490616

Widać, że jego misją jest trollowanie. Do tego polityczna sygnatura.

3 dni w hali.


----------



## Nexus

^^ A Twoja sygnatura ma 6 linijek, a dozwolone jest 5


----------



## Tygrys

^^ Masz rację, tylko to wynikło z mojego niedopatrzenia, a nie z celowego działania. Już poprawiłem.



Edit: do @Slodi -Chyba poprawiając jedno, popsułem drugie, choć sam nie wiem, jak mogłem tego dokonać. :doh:


----------



## Slodi

^^ jak już o Twojej sygnaturze mowa to co to jest "infrastruktura srtowa"?


----------



## zonc

Fajny adres mailowy podałem. 

Chyba poważnie tam byłeś, bo zwidy masz. EOT


----------



## Phelot

Handsome by nature said:


> Ale to nie kwestia kontekstu, ktory rozumiem, a raczej faktu umieszczenia przez Ciebie adresu (wraz ze strona internetowa) co jest pewnym rodzajem reklamy tego typu dzialalnosci.


Sam robisz reklamę cytując posty zonca w ogólnopolskim wątku 
Jak rozumiem, tym samym sam siebie zgłaszasz do ukarania?


----------



## talkinghead

Handsome by nature said:


> OK. Ty wiesz lepiej jak jest z tymi urzednikami. Widocznie cos jest na rzeczy.
> Ale to nie kwestia kontekstu, ktory rozumiem, a raczej faktu umieszczenia przez Ciebie adresu (wraz ze strona internetowa) co jest pewnym rodzajem reklamy tego typu dzialalnosci.
> 
> Ty tez jestes fajny. :lol:


HbN.
Przebiłeś tym wnioskiem zonca. hno:


----------



## ssswirek1

Patryjota said:


> To co robimy tu onet.pl czy co ? Bo tam nawet nie kojarzę żeby były przekleństwa - podobno FPW to forum na poziomie więc trzymajmy się tego


Cyba się nie zrozumieliśmy.  Jakiś czas temu był pool w PG, w którym głosowano czy dla podkreślenia swojej wypowiedzi można przekląć, oczywiście z umiarem.  Nie widziałem nawet posta za którego dałeś briga, ale błagam nie popadajmy w paranoje.


----------



## Guest

^^
Normalność=paranoja?


----------



## Spencer

Paru naszych zakompleksieńców robi bydło w międzynarodowym, może któryś mod by się pofatygował, bo żenada ciężka na to patrzeć a i wstyd przed resztą SSC:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=29693166&posted=1#post29693166


----------



## Van der Rohe

myślę że tu przydałby się kilkudniowy brig:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=29684470&postcount=400

^^3 dni/Patryjota


----------



## mateq

Da3won - BANNED.

Częściowo za trolling w wątku o EURO 2012 na Euroscrapers, druga przyczyna to pięć "infractions" na koncie.


----------



## Pan Włodzimierz

wnoszę o ostrzeżenie użytkownika markus1234, ewentualnie poczęstowanie go brigiem. zupełnie rozbija wątek Polska Wodka w Po Godzinach. każdy jego post jest obliczony na destrukcję wątku. próbowałem (nie tylko ja...) zachęcić go do rezygnacji z tych praktyk, ewentualnie założenia osobnego wątku, ale zupełnie nieskutecznie.

wiem, że Po Godzinach rządzi się swoimi prawami, ale to co on robi trudno do czegokolwiek porównać... to tak jakby wklejał zdjęcia samobójców wyskakujących z okien wieżowców, żeby pokazać całemu światu, jakie to te wieżowce są złe:nuts:


----------



## J_J

andrew100 - ze względu na święta brig 2-dniowy (obrażanie innych).


----------



## wiewior

Kolega chyba też potrzebuje trochę wypoczynku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=29782602&postcount=3635


----------



## decapitated

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=584323&page=2

Mamy 2 kolegów, którzy chyba nie powinii być na forum


----------



## soulfly

Czy mogę sie dowiedzieć za co ten brig był???
Dostaliśmy w kilka osób briga za to ze w temacie o tramwajach krakowskich wypowiadaliśmy się na teamt czy priorytet powinna mieć komunikacja miejska czy samochody więc to sie chyba tez poniekad tyczy tramwajów??? Jaki wiec OT??

PS 2: Ok mod usunął posty, ale można z nich było utworzyć temat nowy, gdyz trochę sie jednak rozpisaliśmy.


----------



## Guest

A to za off-topy ma nie być kary?  Jeżeli rozmowa była na nowy temat, to trzeba było założyć, hę?


----------



## decapitated

decapitated said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=584323&page=2
> 
> Mamy 2 kolegów, którzy chyba nie powinii być na forum


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=759820&page=24 Kolega ciągle aktywny. Poza tym za samego nika nalezy sie ban, dziwne, że nie zwróciliście na to uwagi.


----------



## soulfly

Wiesz offtop jak offtop. Z rozmowy o kształcie krakowskiej sieci tramwajowej rozmowa zeszła na to czy w danym meijscu stawiać an tramwaje czy samochody. Nie wiem czy to jest aż taki offtop. O zdobnictwie szybkowarów nie rozmawialismy przecież...


----------



## Jaroslaw

decapitated said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=759820&page=24 Kolega ciągle aktywny. Poza tym za samego nika nalezy sie ban, dziwne, że nie zwróciliście na to uwagi.


O co chodzi? hno: Normalna debata...


----------



## decapitated

^^ Już usunięto, co było do usunięcia. 

A mam do modów jedno pytanie: co z userem KutasusWielgus?


----------



## Qozak

Zajmijcie się Panami o nickach: marns, matt_ns, oraz ZiomPL na stronie:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=429025&page=312

Bo to już nudne się robi co oni tam wyprawiają

Są święta - jeszcze nie chciałem nikogo karać -ale jak nazywa sie że userzy to plebs to nie wytrzymałem 
ziomPL - za to miesiąc urlopu /Patryjota


----------



## zonc

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=29959366#post29959366

Autor wątku nie rozumie, że zapostował gniota. To jednak jego sprawa. Sprawą bardziej ogólną jest jednak jego argumentacja. Jedynek budynek dostał multum, ale to wina zazdrosnego Radomia. 

City vs city jak na moje ...

+ bonus z wątku o wojnie w Izraelu:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=29961262&postcount=5



haxman said:


> Niech się zabijają, byle daleko stąd...


Krótka, ale żałosna kariera na forum.


----------



## zonc

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=30237544&postcount=1778




tylko_bydgoszcz said:


> Firma Jet Air uruchamia od wtorku połączenie lotnicze na trasie Bydgoszcz-Zielona Góra. Tylko czy jest to oferta, na którą akurat bydgoszczanie czekają?
> 
> http://miasta.gazeta.pl/bydgoszcz/1,...onej_Gory.html
> 
> 
> Po co nam polaczenie z tym zad*** ?!


Ja wiem, że on jest "specyficzny", ale prawa śmiać się z Zielonej Góry mimo to nie ma.


----------



## Fellow_traveler

^^ 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=559267&page=245

ze szczegolnym uwzglednieneim tego

Ja wiem, że on jest "specyficzny", ale prawa śmiać się z Torunia mimo to nie ma.


----------



## zonc

Fellow_traveler said:


> ^^
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=559267&page=245
> 
> ze szczegolnym uwzglednieneim tego
> 
> Ja wiem, że on jest "specyficzny", ale prawa śmiać się z Torunia mimo to nie ma.


Toruń sam zaczyna:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=30286860&postcount=4887


----------



## billy-the-kid

^^ Postuluje się utworzenie nadzwyczajnej komisji forumowej, która ustali kto naprawdę pierwszy sypał piaskiem i zabierał grabki. :|


----------



## zonc

billy-the-kid said:


> ^^ Postuluje się utworzenie nadzwyczajnej komisji forumowej, która ustali kto naprawdę pierwszy sypał piaskiem i zabierał grabki. :|


Na 100% Toruń. Oni we wszystkim w naszym województwie są pierwsi. 

( Taki żarcik )

EOT

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=30297078&postcount=5131



epo said:


> zonc ty serio jesteś taki głupi


Auuuu.


----------



## zoviet

Prosze o przewietrzenie i jakies konsekwencje dla uzytkowniaka *maciekd6* zwłaszcza za post http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=30299222&postcount=391

ox / 3dni


----------



## ww_lodz

Tim999 said:


> no, you are completely wrong miro anyway as usual :lol:
> *The second largest city* (after Warsaw) *and third largest agglomeration* (after Silesia nad Warsaw) *is Krakow*. I know that you don't accept it but it is the fact and you don't have to write fairy stories on SSC obviously. :nono:
> 
> 
> 
> :hilarious please don't discredit yourself. *Lodz voivodeship has 2,5m inhabitants-18k km2 and Krakow voivodeship has 3,3 m inhabitants-15 k km2* and you claim that Lodz metropolitan area is bigger then Krakow metroplitan area?? Don't be ridiculous.
> 
> Lodz metropolitan area is 4 th in Poland after Silesia, Warsaw and Krakow.
> 
> 
> 
> You lie through one's teeth! ...so you are spaming. 40 thousand? You are crazy :nuts: In Krakow we have 65 thousand more students (mostly unregistered) than in Lodz so the difference beetwen these two cities is indeed bigger on Krakow advantage of course.
> 
> You must remember that Lodz loose population because it is the poorest big city in Poland and the living conditions are very low there. In Poland we are jokink that in 10 years time Wroclaw will be bigger than Lodz, even if the population of Wroclaw stay the same :lol:


Pan zasmieca miedzynarodowy watek o Łodzi. Mozna ostatecznie zaakceptowac podniecanie sie liczba mieszkancow, ale powiekszony tekst to przesada. Prosimy o wyciagniecie jakis konsekwencji w stosusnku do Tima, łodzianie


----------



## ssswirek1

^^:lol:
Absolutnie mnie zniszczyłeś, wiedziałem że na forum mamy do czynienia z lokalnym patriotyzmem, ale żeby do tego stopnia? :lol:


----------



## Handsome by nature

Ja tam sie nie znam na psychologii, ale jak na jeden z pierwszych postow to chyba za ostro...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=30345110&postcount=4154


----------



## mchz

Zarty sie go trzymaja. To przeszło tez bez echa 


Tim999 said:


> Pozwól, że przywitam Cię tradycyjnie w imieniu łódzkich forumowiczów :lol:


----------



## zonc

Handsome by nature said:


> Ja tam sie nie znam na psychologii, ale jak na jeden z pierwszych postow to chyba za ostro...
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=30345110&postcount=4154


Czepiasz się. Podejrzewam, że kilka osób się z nim zgadza. 

EOT


----------



## talkinghead

mchz said:


> Zarty sie go trzymaja. To przeszło tez bez echa


warning


----------



## Wesoły Romek

Koleś ma chyba jakieś problemy z Łodzią cały czas by tylko się z nami kłócił hno:


----------



## SIMSI

Proponuję zająć się tym koleżką pod tytułem @peelka, trollowania czas zakończyć

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=328065&page=18

nic, tylko irytuje, aż mnie trochę poniosło taki drugi @acmario, tylko mąci i miesza. A jaki jego cel.......?


----------



## talkinghead

SIMSI said:


> Proponuję zająć się tym koleżką pod tytułem @peelka, trollowania czas zakończyć
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=328065&page=18
> 
> nic, tylko irytuje, aż mnie trochę poniosło taki drugi @acmario, tylko mąci i miesza. A jaki jego cel.......?


Warning. Zobaczymy.


----------



## SIMSI

talkinghead said:


> Warning. Zobaczymy.


Dzięki


----------



## mateq

haxman za permanentne odkopywanie starych wątków dokopał się aż do briga.


----------



## Conrado

:lol: Serio? Na ile dni?

btw. w sumie to dlaczego brig za odkopywanie fajnych wątków? Co innego, że podbił do góry wątek o majonezie :lol:


----------



## mateq

3.

To co robił, to już były jaja. A do Wielkanocy jeszcze trochę.


----------



## Adolf Warski

mateq said:


> haxman za permanentne odkopywanie starych wątków dokopał się aż do briga.


A to jest zabronione? Ojej.


----------



## Guest

O dżizas. To trochę głupie, by wnioskować o wyczyszczenie księgi brigów i banów, ale wątek nadaje się do przewietrzenia


----------



## Black Label

demmat said:


> A kto powiedział że Forum ma być obiektywne?? Od kiedy mod ma być obiektywny??


:lol:



demmat said:


> Atakowanie jakiejś sprawy w wątku promującym ją, podjeżdża pod trolling.


:lol:


----------



## mateq

Black Label said:


> Ale akurat fakt, że tu kilku moderatorów nie ma pojęcia co to znaczy obiektywizm, dało się już zauważyc.  Mateq wie o czym piszę.


Odezwał się wyznacznik obiektywizmu 

Ale trzeba Ciebie pochwalić, ostatnio jesteś grzeczniejszy. Może nawet nagrodę jakąś dostaniesz


----------



## DonDiegoDeLaVega

^^ Przydałoby się coś na "b"


----------



## Black Label

Ja mam swoje subiektywne zdanie i poglądy i nie muszę byc obiektywny. Co innego moderator, który rozdaje bany i kasuje posty, chyba matqu to dośc oczywiste?


----------



## mateq

DonDiegoDeLaVega said:


> ^^ Przydałoby się coś na "b"


Dwa już dostał. Szansy na trzeciego jeszcze nie stracił 



Black Label said:


> Ja mam swoje subiektywne zdanie i poglądy i nie muszę byc obiektywny. Co innego moderator, który rozdaje bany i kasuje posty, chyba matqu to dośc oczywiste?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=32580236&postcount=565


----------



## tolek_88

Ale fajny wątek  Jeszcze nigdy nie widziałem, żeby komuś udało się zbuntować jednego moderatora przeciw drugiemu. Przypomnijcie sobie czasy szkoły i wyobraźcie sobie, że idziecie do jednego nauczyciela poskarżyć się na drugiego. Przecież i tak spotkają się na fajkę w pokoju nauczycielskim. 
Bijcie się, bijcie 

To, że 625 kasuje wypowiedzi, które mu się nie podobają, to już mu swego czasu napisałem na PW. 
Ale moderator też jest człowiekiem, nie każdy potrafi się zdystansować. Na szczęście jest ich kilku.

Dla fascynatów: th moderujący posty 625 :lol:
http://mskuba.republika.pl/page146-147.htm
vs. 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=539171&page=145



625 said:


> Macie od tego Hydeaprk i kłóćcie się sami ze sobą.


Czy mogę to potraktować jako obietnicę, że przestaniesz kasować posty, które Ci się nie podobają z [Wrocław] Komunikacja we Wrocławiu -* Hyde-Park* :banana:


----------



## 625

Jak już pokazujemy, co wycinam dodam cytat z linku MSKuby:



> Adolf Warski
> Tha, socjalizm, ale Rzeczpospolita Polska jest państwem prawnym urzeczywistniającym zasady sprawiedliwości społecznej.
> 
> mskuba
> Takowa nie istniała i istnieć nie będzie. Znasz słowo utopia?
> 
> Adolf Warski
> No a z czego ma się utrzymywać państwo? Czy postulujesz likwidację państwa i podatków?
> 
> mskuba
> Postuluję ograniczenie "państwa" do zupełnego minimum. Resztą ludzie potrafią się zająć sami najlepiej. Bo kto kto ma większy interes w lepszym rozwiązaniu mojej sprawy ode mnie?
> 
> Co do podatków, powinny być tylko od obrotów pieniężnych i towarowych...
> 
> Adolf Warski
> Co do kretyńskości. Skoro z ulicy korzysta ponadnormatywnie inwestor i jego klienci - to można spytać się inaczej, dlaczego opłata adiacencka wynosi tylko do połowy wzrostu wartości? Dlaczego wszyscy mają zrzucać się na przyszłe zyski jednostek, a nie zamiast tego inwestować w przyszłe zyski wszystkich?
> 
> mskuba
> Możesz mi powiedzieć co rozumiesz pod pojęciem ponadnormatywnie?
> Istnieje jakaś norma mówiąca o tym w jakim stopniu mogę korzystać z ulicy? Oblicza się ją krokami na godzinę, a może dystansem jaki jestem w stanie przejść, przemnożonym przez objętość O2 jaką zamieniłem na CO2?
> 
> Otóż wzrost wartości następuje przez zrealizowanie inwestycji. Wartość szczerego pola, przez które poprowadzisz drogę nie wzrośnie w taki sposób, jak wartość sąsiedniej działki na tym samym polu, jeśli postawisz tam fabrykę...
> 
> Dlaczego mamy umożliwiać zyski jednostkom? Bo to JEDNOSTKI tworzą wielkie firmy, to jednostki obmyślają ich strategię i dzięki tym jednostkom szara masa ma miejsca pracy... Postęp zawsze był i będzie dziełem jednostki a nie ogółu, choćby nie wiem jak ten ostatni chciał sobie go zawłaszczyć.
> Obrazowo: lepiej mieć jednego "Małysza" zdobywającego złota i punkty zapewniające możliwość startu innym zawodnikom, niż stado "Matejów" gdzieś pod koniec klasyfikacji...
> 
> Adolf Warski
> Zatrudnianie ludzi i generacja ruchu w gospodarce jest generalnie neutralna dla budżetu (jakoś przesuwa popyt i podaż, więc jednostkowo nigdy nie - ale generalnie tak). A budowa drogi nie - zawsze obciąża budżet czyli wszystkich podatników. A zyski z tej budowy rozkładają się nierównomiernie.
> 
> mskuba
> Tym zdaniem, które pozwoliłem sobie zaznaczyć na czerwono, zapoczątkowałeś nową erę w światowej makroekonomii oraz arytmetyce :lol:
> Dotychczas było tak, że jeśli Firma A zatrudniła 100 pracowników, to 100 pracowników płaciło dochodowy,vat,akcyzę,drogowy,zus ...a feee! Sama firma również płaciła podatki od swojej działalności.
> 
> Jedna rzecz się zgadza... te pieniądze nie trafiały do budżetu, tylko były marnotrawione po drodze
> 
> Jeszcze tylko odnośnie "więc jednostkowo nigdy nie - ale generalnie tak".
> Zapożyczyłeś to od noblisty z Gdańska?
> 
> Adolf Warski
> Nie wystarczy. Wzrost to czynność, czyli pisząc, jak proponujesz, popełnia się błąd przesunięcia kategorialnego. Zresztą nie jestem sam:
> "Wysokość opłaty adiacenckiej wynosi nie więcej niż 50% różnicy między wartością, jaką nieruchomość miała przed wybudowaniem urządzeń infrastruktury technicznej, a wartością, jaką nieruchomość ma po ich wybudowaniu."
> 
> mskuba
> Jeśli nie zrozumiałeś, chodziło o logikę języka, czyli o sformułowanie.
> Wzrost wartości jest deltą, delta nawet jak jest zerowa, ma wartość... 0.
> "Wartość wzrostu wartości" to "zawartość cukru w cukrze" jak to próbowali testować w jednym filmie...
> 
> Ad rem... Jeśli Plac Grunwaldzki istniał, a istniał, jeśli istniała ulica Lotnicza, a istniała, to zmuszanie okolicznych inwestorów do partycypacji w kosztach REMONTU ISTNIEJĄCEJ INFRASTRUKTURY jest nieporozumieniem i zwyczajnym rozbojem.
> 
> ==
> Adolf Warski
> To jest rzecz jasna tylko teoria, bo Rada Miejska Wrocławia wysokości opłaty adiacenckiej z tego tytułu nie wyznaczyła. Czyli jak na razie mieszkańcy tracą a inwestorzy zyskują.
> 
> mskuba
> Jeśli dalej nie rozumiesz, że taka sytuacja, mimo wszystko jest na korzyść dla tych mieszkańców, wyjaśnię Ci jeszcze raz...
> Inwestor, który nie zapłaci haraczu państwu lub miastu ma o tyle więcej w garści i może te pieniądze z powrotem wpompować w rynek... generując ruch w gospodarce, czy to krajowej, czy lokalnej.
> 
> Wracając do bieżącej sytuacji PRAWO NIE DZIAŁA WSTECZ, jeśli miasto nie zamieściło w warunkach przetargu punktu o partycypacji w kosztach remontu, nie ma podstaw żeby wymagać jej potem. Jeśli natomiast był taki punkt, to powinny polecieć głowy, które tego nie dopilnowały...
> EOT
> 
> Z PODZIĘKOWANIAMI DLA OBIEKTYWNEGO MODA, KTÓRY ZAWSZE DYSPONUJE MERYTORYCZNYMI ARGUMENTAMI W DYSKUSJI.



Tak - to ja wyciąłem. Z wątku o budowie Ronda Reagana.


----------



## tolek_88

^^
625, to że coś wycinasz nadmiarowo*, to nie znaczy, że wszystko co wycinasz, wycinasz źle 

* - w mojej opinii


----------



## 625

A propos nadmiarowego - z doświadczenia wiem (co pokazała awantura o obwodnice i parkingi w wątku o Tramwajach w Łodzi), że lepiej tak, niż później brigować. Lepiej dla wszystkich.


----------



## miro

wygodniej jest wyciac posty osob zmotoryzowanych niz upomniec osobe ktora nazywa zmotoryzowanych "blachosmrodowymi łbami"... wnioski jak widac wyciagasz marne.


----------



## 625

miro said:


> wygodniej jest wyciac posty osob zmotoryzowanych niz upomniec osobe ktora nazywa zmotoryzowanych "blachosmrodowymi łbami"... wnioski jak widac wyciagasz marne.


to była odpowiedź na


> nie zapluwaj się


.
jeszcze nie przeczytałeś tamtego wątku? :lol:


----------



## skansen

Pełno tu urażonych mądrali.  Zamieńcie nazwę wątku na "Wątki i posty userów, które się nam nie podobają" i do PoGo z tym badziewiem.


----------



## talkinghead

625 said:


> A propos nadmiarowego - z doświadczenia wiem (co pokazała awantura o obwodnice i parkingi w wątku o Tramwajach w Łodzi), że lepiej tak, niż później brigować. Lepiej dla wszystkich.


Dla wszystkich - patrząc na ten wątek ostatnimi dniami ( i nie tylko ) - nigdy nie będzie lepiej.


----------



## talkinghead

miro said:


> wygodniej jest wyciac posty osob zmotoryzowanych niz upomniec osobe ktora nazywa zmotoryzowanych "blachosmrodowymi łbami"... wnioski jak widac wyciagasz marne.


Wygodniej.

I na tym proponuję skończyć bo zaczynamy się bawić w jakieś osobiste urazy.
Kolejne posty na ten temat pozwolę sobie (mimo pewnego niezadowolenia jednych i pewnego zadowolenia drugich) wycinać, bo temat nie posuwa się już do przodu (poza posuwaniem samego siebie).

pzdr


----------



## smar

miro said:


> wygodniej jest wyciac posty osob zmotoryzowanych niz upomniec osobe ktora nazywa zmotoryzowanych "blachosmrodowymi łbami"...





talkinghead said:


> Wygodniej.


OK, w takim razie proszę w Netykiecie dopisać, że osoby nie będące fanatykami KZ są na tym forum traktowani inaczej. Wtedy wszystko będzie jasne.


----------



## talkinghead

Chodziło mi o zakończenie rozmowy. "Wygodniej" a nie wygodniej.
Cokolwiek. Byle zakończyć.

Teraz ok ?


----------



## VO3City

tolek_88 said:


> Ale fajny wątek  Jeszcze nigdy nie widziałem, żeby komuś udało się zbuntować jednego moderatora przeciw drugiemu. Przypomnijcie sobie czasy szkoły i wyobraźcie sobie, że idziecie do jednego nauczyciela poskarżyć się na drugiego. Przecież i tak spotkają się na fajkę w pokoju nauczycielskim.


Powiem Tobie szczerze że na wydziale który skończyłem (nie wiem czy tak jest na innych wydziałach) była taka walka i nienawiść pomiędzy poszczególnymi wykładowcami że mała bania. Wzajemne oskarżenia, raz publicznie widziałem jak dwóch zaczęło się wyzywać i oskarżać o donosicielstwo i "krecią robotę". Obrabianie "dupy" drugiego wykładowcy (a raczej jego przedmiotu, chociaż i tak każdy wiedział o co chodzi) zdarzało się dosyć często. Nawet poszczególne katedry się ze sobą nie lubiły

Wszędzie o coś chodzi, zawsze coś poróżni ludzi... u mnie chodziło o granty na badania, i zazdrość jaką one niosły... tutaj na forum chodzi pewnie o coś troszkę zupełnie innego jednak równie banalnego.

Niestety władza i stanowisko piastowane zbyt długo potrafią zepsuć każdego człowieka (oczywiście nie zawsze na szczęście). Może ciekawą sprawą było by wprowadzenia kadencyjności u moderatorów?? Wybory co określony okres czas, przy czym nie można było by być moderatorem więcej niż 2 razy pod rząd. Po okresie przerwy jednej kadencji był by mozliwy powrót na kolejne 2 kadencje.


----------



## Adolf Warski

VO3City said:


> Może ciekawą sprawą było by wprowadzenia kadencyjności u moderatorów?? Wybory co określony okres czas, przy czym nie można było by być moderatorem więcej niż 2 razy pod rząd. Po okresie przerwy jednej kadencji był by mozliwy powrót na kolejne 2 kadencje.


Skoro inspirujemy się konstytucją, ja proponuję konstruktywne wotum nieufności. Trzeba zamiast poprzedniego moderatora zgłosić kandydata, który uzyska kwalifikowaną większość (np. 3/5) z minimalnej liczby głosujących (np. 100) spełniających określone kryteria (np. 6 miesięcy stażu i 100 postów na FPW).


----------



## talkinghead

Adolf Warski said:


> Skoro inspirujemy się konstytucją, ja proponuję konstruktywne wotum nieufności. Trzeba zamiast poprzedniego moderatora zgłosić kandydata, który uzyska kwalifikowaną większość (np. 3/5) z minimalnej liczby głosujących (np. 100) spełniających określone kryteria (np. 6 miesięcy stażu i 100 postów na FPW).


I pierdnąć w oponkę


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## frenchman

3\10


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Piękna dziś pogoda. Słońce, bielutki śnieg. Jeśli macie dzieci, to jeźdzcie gdzieś za miasto niech się wyszaleją. Jeśli macie żony/narzeczone/dziewczyny jedźcie je przytulcie lub jeśli nie to macie to jedzcie przytulcie swoje mamy. Mozecie jechac tramwajem czy samochodem, wszystko jedno. 

Byle byście przestali tu pieprzyć. Sam też tak uczynię.

Pozdrawiam, miłego dnia,
BB


----------



## VO3City

Widzę słaby odzew na moją propozycje o kadencyjności moderatorów, ale prawda jest taka że władzę się najciężej oddaje. Hmmm wydaje mi się że pomysł aby dany moderator mógł być tylko 2 kadencje pod rząd jest troszkę zbyt liberalny, natomiast aby co 2 lata testować poparcie dla moderatorów wydaje mi się dobrym rozwiązaniem. Co 2 lata (lub inny okres np roku) były by robione wybory moderatorów, każdy by mógł w nich wystartować więc jeżeli by się stary moderator sprawdził to by zostawał na kolejną kadencję, jeżeli nie to by był wybierany inny w jego miejsce i tyle. 

Władza zmienia człowieka, wiem bo osobiście znam przypadki jak ludzie się zmieniają gdy dostaną chociaż troszkę władzy. Moderatorzy są dla userów, i dla tego forum, a nie dla samych siebie. Jeżeli ktoś jako user był uważany za dobrego kandydata na moda, a po jakimś czasie okazuje się że jest co do jego pracy wiele wątpliwości to czemu nie zweryfikować jego poparcia w wolnych wyborach??


----------



## Tygrys

Ja co pół roku (rok?) robiłbym polla, gdzie oddawałoby się głos na "najgorszego" moderatora. Później następny poll z pytaniem, czy ten "najgorszy" mod ma zostać, czy nie. Więcej niż 60% - detronizacja i są nowe wybory, mniej niż 60% - zostaje na stanowisku. Zdetronizowany mod nie mógłby startować w powiedzmy dwóch kolejnych wyborach. Oczywiście głosować powinny osoby z odpowiednim stażem na forum i odpowiednią liczbą postów. Wiem, że rewolucje i zmiany sytemu nie są tu mile widziane, ale ja obserwuję inny rodzaj rewolucji na forum, zwłaszcza w wątkach stadionowych. Userów przybywa lawinowo i niestety jest wśród nich dużo trolli. Coraz gorzej się czyta to forum. Widać, że nasi moderatorzy nie wyrabiają, bo nie mogą być wszędzie na raz. W związku z tym potrzeba nam aktywnych i sprawnie działających wszystkich moderatorów. W tej chwili widzę (a raczej nie widzę) jednego moda, który nie jest zbyt aktywny i chętnie bym go wymienił na lepszy (aktywny) model. 

Z góry mówię, że byłem dzisiaj na spacerze, dotleniłem się i jeszcze nic nie piłem.


----------



## 625

Tygrys said:


> Wiem, że rewolucje i zmiany sytemu nie są tu mile widziane, ale ja obserwuję inny rodzaj rewolucji na forum, zwłaszcza w wątkach stadionowych. Userów przybywa lawinowo i niestety jest wśród nich dużo trolli. Coraz gorzej się czyta to forum.


Proponuję, aby stadionowe trolle przegłosowali swojego moda od stadionów. Jest chyba nawet kandydat, też z Gdańska.


----------



## Bartas2004

Tygrys said:


> Ja co pół roku (rok?) robiłbym polla, gdzie oddawałoby się głos na "najgorszego" moderatora. Później następny poll z pytaniem, czy ten "najgorszy" mod ma zostać, czy nie. Więcej niż 60% - detronizacja i są nowe wybory, mniej niż 60% - zostaje na stanowisku. Zdetronizowany mod nie mógłby startować w powiedzmy dwóch kolejnych wyborach. Oczywiście głosować powinny osoby z odpowiednim stażem na forum i odpowiednią liczbą postów. Wiem, że rewolucje i zmiany sytemu nie są tu mile widziane, ale ja obserwuję inny rodzaj rewolucji na forum, zwłaszcza w wątkach stadionowych. Userów przybywa lawinowo i niestety jest wśród nich dużo trolli. Coraz gorzej się czyta to forum. Widać, że nasi moderatorzy nie wyrabiają, bo nie mogą być wszędzie na raz. W związku z tym potrzeba nam aktywnych i sprawnie działających wszystkich moderatorów. W tej chwili widzę (a raczej nie widzę) jednego moda, który nie jest zbyt aktywny i chętnie bym go wymienił na lepszy (aktywny) model.
> 
> Z góry mówię, że byłem dzisiaj na spacerze, dotleniłem się i jeszcze nic nie piłem.


Jestem za.


----------



## 625

Ja też. Przypominam tylko, że była jakaś zasada z brigami? A jak widzę, większość z wypowiadających się tutaj ma ich sporo. Bartas, 2/3 Twoich brigów nie jest ode mnie 

Btw, może wrócić do zasady, że najpierw ostrzeżenie, potem brig, drugi, trzeci i ban?


----------



## mateq

625 said:


> Btw, może wrócić do zasady, że najpierw ostrzeżenie, potem brig, drugi, trzeci i ban?


I ja tej zasady się staram trzymać. Czasami jednak trzeba przyśpieszyć ban.


----------



## Tygrys

625 said:


> Proponuję, aby stadionowe trolle przegłosowali swojego moda od stadionów. Jest chyba nawet kandydat, też z Gdańska.


Stadionowe trolle w większości nie mają 500 postów i nie są dłużej niż pół roku na forum, więc nie mogliby głosować (można jeszcze zmienić wytyczne- na przykład minimum 1000 postów i rok na forum). Tak samo moderatorem nie mogłaby zostać osoba z brigiem na koncie (swoją drogą zawsze taka zasada obowiązywała), więc nasz stadionowy ulubieniec by się nie załapał. 



625 said:


> Btw, może wrócić do zasady, że najpierw ostrzeżenie, potem brig, drugi, trzeci i ban?


Jak najbardziej.


----------



## 625

Tygrys said:


> Tak samo moderatorem nie mogłaby zostać osoba z brigiem na koncie (swoją drogą zawsze taka zasada obowiązywała)


Proponuję tą zasadę nagiąć - każdemu noga może się powinąć. Ale nie wiem co na to inni moderatorzy.

A co do zasady 3 briga - prowodyrzy wątku niestety pożegnaliby się z forum. I to nie przez mojego 1 briga, czy cięcie postów.


----------



## Black Label

Na nowego moda mój głos ma Tygrys. Nie mam serca patrzec jak się marnuje.


----------



## tolek_88

^^ th miał ponoć kasować kolejne posty w tym temacie. Każdy już powiedział co miał do powiedzenia. A wyciąganie banów na "prowodyrów wątku", tj. sugerowanie, że dawno powinni je dostać jest lekką żenadą na zasadzie - nie podskakujcie, bo się pożegnacie z forum. 
Panowie moderatorzy - _noblesse oblige_.


----------



## 625

Nie, wręcz przeciwnie - wyraźnie napisałem, że dawno powinni mieć bany, ale ich nie mają, wolę kasować wypowiedzi, za co jestem krytykowany. I zasugerowałem ewentualne obniżenie wymagań dot. nowych modów. Ale rzeczywiście, jak powiedział już Th, wątek posuwa się w kierunku posuwania Vondega.


----------



## TommeT

Celem zakończenia dyskusji proponuję założenie wątku w PoGo *Wybieramy najlepszego moderatora 2008* (koniecznie dwutygodniowy poll - żeby znów nie było betonowych ziemniaków) i przeniesienie ostatnich postów i dyskusji tamże.
Jeśli jednak nasi modowie obawiają się konfrontacji to ostatnie dwie strony BiB proszę przenieść do *Czas na śmiech* (ewentualnie wykasować).

pzdr


----------



## mateq

Wracamy Panowie do codzienności:



ziemniaki said:


> ^^ To znaczy, że jednak rzeczywiście masz coś z głową.


Takich tekstów nie toleruję. Brig.


----------



## Tygrys

Black Label said:


> Na nowego moda mój głos ma Tygrys. Nie mam serca patrzec jak się marnuje.


Dziękuję za uznanie. To miłe z Twojej strony. Jenak ze względu na ilość postów i staż na forum Twój głos by się niestety nie liczył.

Po za tym ja nigdy modem nie będę, bo nie mam zamiaru się z nikim użerać. Jako zwykły, szary Registered User mogę kogoś najzwyczajniej w świecie olać, zignorować, a jako mod nie do końca bym mógł...  

Co do dyskusji o ewentualnych zmianach, to powiedziałem co mnie gryzie i co bym zmienił. Z mojej strony EOT (przynajmniej tutaj). Faktycznie vondeq się tu robi.


----------



## Black Label

Tygrys said:


> Jako zwykły, szary Registered User mogę kogoś najzwyczajniej w świecie olać, zignorować,


Zawsze możesz też strzelic z uszka, tudzież pokazac palcem.  Jako wzorowy user oczywiście.

miro zapominasz cały czas o dwóch podstawowych zasadach.

1. Moderator zawsze ma rację.
2. Jak nie ma, patrz punkt 1.


----------



## talkinghead

VO3City said:


> Widzę słaby odzew na moją propozycje o kadencyjności moderatorów, ale prawda jest taka że władzę się najciężej oddaje. Hmmm wydaje mi się że pomysł aby dany moderator mógł być tylko 2 kadencje pod rząd jest troszkę zbyt liberalny, natomiast aby co 2 lata testować poparcie dla moderatorów wydaje mi się dobrym rozwiązaniem. Co 2 lata (lub inny okres np roku) były by robione wybory moderatorów, każdy by mógł w nich wystartować więc jeżeli by się stary moderator sprawdził to by zostawał na kolejną kadencję, jeżeli nie to by był wybierany inny w jego miejsce i tyle.
> 
> Władza zmienia człowieka, wiem bo osobiście znam przypadki jak ludzie się zmieniają gdy dostaną chociaż troszkę władzy. Moderatorzy są dla userów, i dla tego forum, a nie dla samych siebie. Jeżeli ktoś jako user był uważany za dobrego kandydata na moda, a po jakimś czasie okazuje się że jest co do jego pracy wiele wątpliwości to czemu nie zweryfikować jego poparcia w wolnych wyborach??





Tygrys said:


> Ja co pół roku (rok?) robiłbym polla, gdzie oddawałoby się głos na "najgorszego" moderatora. Później następny poll z pytaniem, czy ten "najgorszy" mod ma zostać, czy nie. Więcej niż 60% - detronizacja i są nowe wybory, mniej niż 60% - zostaje na stanowisku. Zdetronizowany mod nie mógłby startować w powiedzmy dwóch kolejnych wyborach. Oczywiście głosować powinny osoby z odpowiednim stażem na forum i odpowiednią liczbą postów. Wiem, że rewolucje i zmiany sytemu nie są tu mile widziane, ale ja obserwuję inny rodzaj rewolucji na forum, zwłaszcza w wątkach stadionowych. Userów przybywa lawinowo i niestety jest wśród nich dużo trolli. Coraz gorzej się czyta to forum. Widać, że nasi moderatorzy nie wyrabiają, bo nie mogą być wszędzie na raz. W związku z tym potrzeba nam aktywnych i sprawnie działających wszystkich moderatorów. W tej chwili widzę (a raczej nie widzę) jednego moda, który nie jest zbyt aktywny i chętnie bym go wymienił na lepszy (aktywny) model.
> 
> Z góry mówię, że byłem dzisiaj na spacerze, dotleniłem się i jeszcze nic nie piłem.


----------



## Tygrys

talkinghead said:


>


To ja też dziękuję. Siemanara, jak to mówi klasyk.



BlackLabel said:


> 1. Moderator zawsze ma rację.
> 2. Jak nie ma, patrz punkt 1.


Jednak coś w tym jest. Na odchodne przyznaję Tobie rację i przyznaję się też do błędu- myliłem się mówiąc, że jako mod nie można kogoś olać i zignorować. To kwestia charakteru o tym decyduje, a nie sprawowana funkcja. Niestety...


Dzięki wszystkim za współpracę. Pozdrawiam i spadam.

Tygrys/Exar Kun


----------



## talkinghead

^^ Coś wszyscy mają ciężkie dni widzę. Koniec zimy a jeszcze nie wiosna, brak witamin, słońca.. No offense. Filmik to żart bo wątek zaczyna żyć własnym życiem z setką podań o akademiki i przedłużenie sesji 

Można spróbować dobrać nowych modów. O ile obecni modowie nie wyrabiają oczywiście, bo jeśli jednak wyrabiają to w czym rzecz? Jeden mod na wątek?

Z poziomu czysto hmm ludzkiego nie widzę sposobu na poll na najgorszego moda. Niby jak? 

Przy okazji.. ja zrezygnowałem ponad rok temu. Podobnie jak PB, Jan zostawił nam te uprawnienia. Więc jesteśmy modami seniorami. Nie mamy takiego zapierniczania jak pozostali.

Jeśli masz coś do któregoś moda (coś czuję że wiem..) to napisz. Napisz co i jak a postaramy się coś zaradzić. ok?

pzdr


----------



## Patryjota

Obserwuje tą "wyminę argumentów" i powiem szczerze budzi ona we mnie mieszane uczucia. Chcecie kadencyjności modów ? Moze i dobry pomysł ale uwierzcie mi i popatrzcie na historię moderatorów - każdy z nas się na "stołku" wypali i rezygnuje - ja też tak z czasem zrobię i każdy inny mod to zrobi. 

Głosowanie uważam za absurdalne - wiadomo że user X który dostał briga od moda Y - zagłosuje na tego moda jako tego najgorszego , bardziej bym się składał za jakąś radą starszych np. 5 osób -jakiś userów o nieposzlakowanej opinii np. smar , Tygrys ,Beton. I jak 4 z nich ustali miedzy sobą na PM-ki że jakiś mod jest be to przedstawia na forum i może to zrobić raz na rok. 

Taka moja propozycja....


----------



## 19przemek91

No ale też wiadomo, że tych pięciu userów może mieć np. dwóch faworytów i co wtedy? Albo uważają, że wszyscy modzi są jednakowi?


----------



## demmat

Czy aż tak wielki jest problem z modami?? Ja jestem na forum półtora roku i ni cholery nie miałem z nimi żadnego problemu. Co lepsze, nie widziałem też żeby jakiś mod zachował się nieodpowiednio w jakimś wątku. Jedynie jakieś sprawy w tym wątku ktoś zarzucał, ale może jedna była poważniejsza. Reszta, to jakieś dyrdymały, które wynikają z tego, że ktoś nie potrafi przystosować się do zasad forum(i nie tylko). To też wina tego, że dużo osób nie uznaję czegoś takiego jak zwierzchnictwo i nie może dopuścić do siebie tego że ktoś go kontroluję. 

Weźcie na wstrzymanie. To, że wam się nie podoba coś na forum, to nie znaczy że to wina moderatorów. Kadencyjność?? Może jeszcze cenzus płci i wzrostu wprowadzimy. Co zmieni kadencyjność?? Nic. no może tylko to że kilka osób będzie miało radochę, że wypieprzyło z funkcji nie lubianego moda. Ale dla prywatnych rozrywek chyba nie warto bawić się w zmianę forum. 

Proponuję zakończyć tą jałową, dyskusję. W końcu tu mamy prosić o brigi i bany, a nie o błogosławieństwo w jakiejś sprawie. Amen.


----------



## J.T.Fly

Moderowałem w swoim życiu kilka for, w tym jedno całkiem spore i niesforne (forum Comy - pełne zakochanych w Roguckim nastolatek i wyznawców gotowych zabijać za wiarę) i nie rozumiem narzekań na poziom moderowania na tym forum. Ono jest olbrzymie i ja naprawdę podziwiam tych ludzi, którzy się zgodzili na bycie moderatorami tutaj. Wiem, z czym to się wiąże i wiem też, że najczęstszą ceną płaconą za tą funkcję jest utrata radości ze zwykłego korzystania z forum. 

Moderowanie pochłania ogromną ilość czasu - czasu, za który nikt nie płaci. Moderowanie to ciągłe utarczki z osobami niezadowolonymi z takiej czy innej decyzji - a imię ich legion. Moderowanie to nieprzyjemne priwy, z takimi zawierającymi groźby karalne włącznie. Moderowanie to wreszcie niemal zupełny brak wdzięczności - cokolwiek zrobisz, ludzie będą narzekać i nie powiedzą dziękuję, tak jak się nie dziękuje cieciowi, ze odśnieżył chodnik. Zresztą trudno, żeby było inaczej - ideałem dobrej pracy moderatora jest jego niewidzialność - tj. tak szybkie reagowanie na sytuacje problemowe, że użytkownicy nawet nie zauważają, ile *naprawdę* zostało zrobione każdego dnia. Tego nie wie nikt, kto sam tego nie spróbował.

Moderowanie to wreszcie pożegnanie się z pisaniem "normalnych" zwyczajnych postów - mając inny krój czcionki nicka przestajesz być zwykłym iksem, a zostajesz kolesiem, któremu zawsze można zarzucić stronniczość i tym podobne - najlepiej, żebyś stał się przezroczysty i przestał się wypowiadać na forum w wątkach innych niż brigi i bany. Wystarczy zresztą zerknąć, ile (i jakich postów) pisał kiedyś Patryjota, a ile (i jakich) pisze ich dziś.

Szanujcie moderatora swego, bo możecie mieć gorszego. Naprawdę.

Ps - w porównaniu z moimi zasadami moderowania tutejsi modowie są naprawdę liberalni i na bardzo wiele pozwalają. U mnie 3/4 awanturników z niniejszej księgi nie miałoby żadnych szans, kończąc z pewnym banem wiele miesięcy temu.


----------



## HAL 9010

Ja uważam, że po pierwsze powinien być jeszcze mod ze Szczecina i Łodzi no i może jeszcze Silesii, natomiast w kwestii kadencyjności modów jestem przeciwny. Jestem za tym, aby z tej całej gromadki modów, których jest obecnie 9 była wyłaniana ankieta, na podstawie której wydalany byłby jeden mod i na jego miejsce wskakiwałby nowy. Uważam też, że jednak modowie którzy już porezygnowali i są nimi nadal i jakoby niby są jakimiś seniorami nie powinni mieć już uprawnień, bo mod jest od pracy a nie od sprawowania funkcji 'starszyzny plemienia'.

P.s. Mam nadzieję, Tygrysie, że to żart i nie podzielisz losu dr Oligarchy, bo jesteś również charakterystyczną i wartościową osobą na tym forum.



Patryjota said:


> Głosowanie uważam za absurdalne - wiadomo że user X który dostał briga od moda Y - zagłosuje na tego moda jako tego najgorszego , bardziej bym się składał za jakąś radą starszych np. 5 osób -jakiś userów o nieposzlakowanej opinii np. smar , Tygrys ,Beton. I jak 4 z nich ustali miedzy sobą na PM-ki że jakiś mod jest be to przedstawia na forum i może to zrobić raz na rok.
> 
> Taka moja propozycja....


No to jest coś na kształt mojej propozycji  Ja natomiast dostałem jednego briga od 625 jednak w wypadku głosowania nie zagłosowałbym raczej na niego, więc może głosowanie byłoby dobre ?


----------



## Black Label

Z tego co da się tu wyczytac to nasi modowie są strasznie skrzywdzeni przez los i noszą brzemię władzy niczym Frodo. Tylko jakaś magiczna siła sprawia, że nawet na "emeryturze" nie zamierzają się pozbywac swoich uprawnień, hehe. 

Z luźnymi, nocnymi pozdrowieniami dla wszystkich.


----------



## TommeT

talkinghead said:


> Z poziomu czysto hmm ludzkiego nie widzę sposobu na poll na najgorszego moda. Niby jak


Th. Poll na *najlepszego* moda. PB z oczywistych powodów wypada - wygrałby, bo się nie wpieprza 

A poważnie, takie głosowanie naprawdę mogłoby rozluźnić atmosferę. Każdy zainteresowany miałby możliwość "dokopania" modowi którego nie lubi poprzez głosowanie na "innego". Myślę że tak z czystej, moderatorskiej ciekawości powinniście proponowany przeze mnie wątek założyć. Pomyślcie nad tym.

PS. Kadencyjności moderatorów - stanowcze NIE! Ludzie, myślcie! Modowie to nie jacyś politycy. Robią ciężką robotę za friko, i jeszcze muszą czytać wypociny jakiś "zapluwaczy" i "blachosmrodziarzy". Jak któryś mod jest do dupy to sam się wykruszy i tyle.


----------



## 19przemek91

No właśnie, ja też nigdy nie miałem problemów z modami, wystarczy odrobina samodyscypliny i jest pewność, że się do księgi nie trafi, ja jeszcze żadnej kary nie uświadczyłem na tym forum, a minęły mi już dwa latka kilka dni temu.


----------



## Offspring

Jeden mod na województwo?  Też tu jestem od półtora roku i jak dotąd nie miałem problemów (2 upomnienia, o bluzgi po meczu Polska-Niemcy, oraz o ironiczny awatar i sygnaturkę z okazji igrzysk w Chinach, to ostatnie od któregoś z zagranicznych  ). Jestem niemal pewien że jeszcze nikt na tym forum nie dostał bana/briga za nic, a nasza Drużyna Dziewięciu (  ) pracuje naprawdę dobrze w porównaniu z tym co się czasami dzieje na innych forach.


----------



## billy-the-kid

Adolf Warski said:


> Skoro inspirujemy się konstytucją, ja proponuję konstruktywne wotum nieufności. Trzeba zamiast poprzedniego moderatora zgłosić kandydata, który uzyska kwalifikowaną większość (np. 3/5) z minimalnej liczby głosujących (np. 100) spełniających określone kryteria (np. 6 miesięcy stażu i 100 postów na FPW).


Można też czerpać z innych tradycji. Grupa niezadowolonych forumowiczów, która domaga się większej wolności dla siebie, oddolnie zorganizuje swoje struktury, dotrze do Jana, i po prostu obali niechcianego moda w stylu najlepszych tradycji republik bananowych. :cheers:

PS. Chciałbym dodać, że jestem bardzo zadowolony ze sprawowania swoich funkcji przez modów, i wyrażam nadzieję, że oni są równie zadowoleni ze mnie.


----------



## Conrado

Skoro już się tak podlizujecie... 
To i ja muszę
Ja tekaże jestem bardzo zadowolony z naszym modów. Nie mam z nimi żadnych sporów, jezeli mam z czymś/kimś problem moge do nich napisac i wszystko sie wyjaśnia. Przez prawie rok nie dostałem żadnego briga, o banie nie wspomnę

Z serdecznymi pozdrowieniami dla modów, Conrado  


:lol:


----------



## skansen

To ja też wyrażę swoje poparcie dla modów, są bardzo tolerancyjni, mam wrażenie, że nieraz brig mi się należał, ale ocalili moją skórę, nie wiem z jakich względów... 

Piwo dla modów! A dla sekcji wrocławskiej po wódce! :cheers:


----------



## 19przemek91

skansen said:


> To ja też wyrażę swoje poparcie dla modów, są bardzo tolerancyjni, mam wrażenie, że nieraz brig mi się należał, ale ocalili moją skórę, nie wiem z jakich względów...
> 
> Piwo dla modów! A dla sekcji wrocławskiej po wódce! :cheers:


I kto nam będzie moderował jak wszyscy na rauszu?


----------



## Tygrys

talkinghead said:


> ^^ Coś wszyscy mają ciężkie dni widzę. Koniec zimy a jeszcze nie wiosna, brak witamin, słońca.. No offense. Filmik to żart bo wątek zaczyna żyć własnym życiem z setką podań o akademiki i przedłużenie sesji


Ja mam poczucie humoru i na ogół wiem, kiedy ktoś żartuje, a kiedy daje kopa, każąc spieprzać i nie zawracać głowy, obracając to potem w żart. Uznajmy jednak, że mamy inne poczucie humoru, a ja nie znam się tak dobrze na żartach, jak myslałem.



talkinghead said:


> Można spróbować dobrać nowych modów. O ile obecni modowie nie wyrabiają oczywiście, bo jeśli jednak wyrabiają to w czym rzecz? Jeden mod na wątek?


Nie chcę wymieniać modów i jestem absolutnie przeciwko jakiejś rotacyjnej zmianie, bo to głupota. Niby dlaczego pozbawiać uprawnień moderatora kogoś, kto dobrze wykonuje swoje zadanie? Absurd. Na naszym forum większość moderatorów odwala kawał świetnej roboty (z drobnymi potknięciami, pomyłkami, ale to przecież ludzkie i nie można wymagać od kogoś bycia nieomylną maszyną do cięcia postów i rozdawania brigów i banów). Jednak z uwagi na przyrost trolli uważam, że słowo *większość*, odnoszące się do dobrych modów to za mało. *Wszyscy* muszą być aktywni i dobrze sprawujący funkcję moda. Moderatorzy oczywiście wyrabiają, bo prędzej, czy później reagują na skargi w ksiegach, czy samemu wykrywają i usuwają chłam z forum. Jednak nie wszyscy robią to tak samo często i dobrze. Gdyby wszyscy byli jednakowo aktywni, to czyszczenie forum odbywałoby się jeszcze szybciej, sprawniej i lepiej. Ja nie mówię, że forum jest źle moderowne, ale sugeruję, że może być to robione jeszcze lepiej. To jest wskazane i coraz bardziej będzie się to uwidaczniać. Userów przybywa, a nie ubywa i nie brakuje wśród nich trolli i spamerów.



talkinghead said:


> Z poziomu czysto hmm ludzkiego nie widzę sposobu na poll na najgorszego moda. Niby jak?


W kontekście opisanej przeze mnie zasady, faktycznie byłoby to problematyczne. Wielu zamiast dobra forum wybrałoby opcję dania nielubianemu modowi kopa za to, że śmiał im kiedyś zwrócić uwagę, czy zbrigować. Zasady odsuwania od "władzy" niesprawdzającego się moda można lepiej opracować, eliminując z głosowania mszczących sie trolli. Na przykład głosować na "najlepszego"/"najgorszego" moda mogły by tylko osoby bez briga na koncie. Musielibyście tylko opublikować listę userów z brigami. Nie wiem na ile to możliwe, ale z tego co widze, wiecie kto ile ma brigów na koncie (i od kogo je dostał). Dużo osób nie mogłoby zgodnie z tą zasadą głosować (w tym wielu zasłużonych, którym podwinęła się noga lub puściły nerwy), ale to jedyny sposób na uniknięcie jakiegoś rewanżu na "złym" moderatorze. 



talkinghead said:


> Przy okazji.. ja zrezygnowałem ponad rok temu. Podobnie jak PB, Jan zostawił nam te uprawnienia. Więc jesteśmy modami seniorami. Nie mamy takiego zapierniczania jak pozostali.


Chciałbym i życzę tego całemu forum, żeby każdy mod tak się opierniczał i moderował jak Ty. Do PB też nie mam pretensji, bo przecież zrezygnował i nie musi moderować (choć gdyby była taka możliwość, to lepiej by było, gdyby na Jego miejsce wszedł ktoś, kto czyściłby forum). 



talkinghead said:


> Jeśli masz coś do któregoś moda (coś czuję że wiem..) to napisz. Napisz co i jak a postaramy się coś zaradzić. ok?
> 
> pzdr


Chodzi mi o Macieksa. Wiele osób zwracało w przeszłości uwagę na Jego kiepskie moderowanie. Jest mało aktywnym modem i podejrzewam, że gdyby nie lista modów pod forum i pogrubiona czcionka nicka, wiele osób by nie wiedziało o istnieniu takiego moda. Może nie ma czasu, albo się wypalił - rozumiem to, ale uważam, że zajmuje zbyt cenne miejsce kogoś aktywniejszego i lepszego (brzmi okrutnie, ale ja tak to widze i taka jest imo prawda). Jakiś czas temu dyskutowałem na ten temat z 625 (przy okazji sprawy z 78/79 strony Skarg i Wniosków). Co do jakości moderowania nastąpiła poprawa i już nie widzę takich dziwnych akcji, ale jeśli chodzi o aktywność, to niestety nie zauważyłem zmian. Może jedno jest powiązane z drugim? Może to ja jestem ślepy? Ktoś tu pisał, że słaby mod się wykruszy, ale jak widać ten proces wykruszania się jest bardzo długi, a mógłby być krótszy, co regulowałoby głosowanie na najgorszego/najlepszego moda. Możliwe, że takie głosowanie i perspektywa utracenia stanowiska byłyby jakąś mobilizacją do bycia aktywnym i sprawnym modem. Zawsze w głosowaniu ktoś miałby najmniej/najwięcej głosów, ale dzięki drugiej turze głosowania (czy ma pozostać modem, czy nie) nie musiałby tracić funkcji. Dobry mod na pewno nie zostałby pozbawiony stanowiska. I nikt nie mógłby narzekać na "klikę moderatorów", bo przecież o wszystkim decydowała by jakaś forumowa większość. 

Jeszcze raz powtarzam, że wbrew temu, co niektórzy tu sugerują nie chcę większej wolności na forum, nie chcę też wymieniać wszystkich moderatorów, ani nie uważam, że cała moderacja jest tu zła. Uważam, że może i *powinno * być jeszcze lepiej i nie ma tu miejsca dla obijających się i niesprawnych moderatorów. Forum jest na to za duże i za dużo jest bałaganu. W ostatnim czasie zbrzydło mi zbyt wiele wątków (zwłaszcza stadionowych) i myślę, że nie jestem w tym osamotniony. Trzeba działać szybko i stanowczo, bo inaczej będziemy tu mieli jedno wielkie bagno.



J.T.Fly said:


> Szanujcie moderatora swego, bo możecie mieć gorszego. Naprawdę.


Albo lepszego moderatora i w konsekwencji lepsze forum. I tylko o to mi chodzi.


----------



## talkinghead

Tygrys said:


> Ja mam poczucie humoru i na ogół wiem, kiedy ktoś żartuje, a kiedy daje kopa, każąc spieprzać i nie zawracać głowy, obracając to potem w żart. Uznajmy jednak, że mamy inne poczucie humoru, a ja nie znam się tak dobrze na żartach, jak myslałem.


Oj nie. Od wielu miesięcy kisiłem ten filmik. Nadarzyła się okazja 
No tak, pozostaje udowodnić że się nie jest jeleniem.



> Albo lepszego moderatora i w konsekwencji lepsze forum. I tylko o to mi chodzi.


To userzy robią forum nie moderatorzy.


----------



## zajf

Ale o co w ogóle chodzi? :lol:


----------



## 19przemek91

Lepszą opcją byłoby głosowanie na najlepszego moda, dzięki czemu najgorszy wyłoniłby się sam, a nikt by nie głosował ze względu na briga od danego moda na niego, co obniżałoby mu ocenę.


----------



## Tygrys

talkinghead said:


> To userzy robią forum nie moderatorzy.


Ależ skromny jesteś. Owszem, userzy tworzą forum, ale to moderatorzy kontrolują jak ci userzy to robią, wycinając lub przeklejając offtopy, eliminując trolli i karcąc spamerów. Tylko dlatego jeszcze nie mamy tu onetu. W dużej mierze od was - moderatorów i od waszych działań zależy, czy onet tu będzie, czy nie.

Ja już kończę rewolucję. Powiedziałem, co mi leży na wątrobie, a na krucjaty nie mam ochoty. Jeśli ktoś mnie zrozumiał i podziela moje zdanie - to dobrze. Jeśli ktoś uważa, że nie mam racji i szukam dziury w całym - to dla forum też dobrze, bo to znaczy, że jestem po prostu przewrażliwiony (ślepy, głupi itd. - do wyboru ), a problemu nie ma i nie będzie. Kto nic z tego nie rozumie - to już jego sprawa i ja nic na to nie poradzę. Co bedzie dalej? Czas pokaże...


----------



## miro

19przemek91 said:


> Lepszą opcją byłoby głosowanie na najlepszego moda, dzięki czemu najgorszy wyłoniłby się sam, a nikt by nie głosował ze względu na briga od danego moda na niego, co obniżałoby mu ocenę.


a jesli sie nie ma najlepszego moda natomiast ma sie kandydatow na najgorszego, to na kogo mam zaglosowac ?


----------



## TommeT

Mika'el said:


> ^^@delfinowi powinno sie dać bana.Cały czas pisze bzdury i dezinformuje.Tym bardziej, ze poprzednie konto ma zbanowane, wiec te aktualne tez konsekwentnie trzeba zbanować.
> Wnioskuje o bana dla delfina/adasia.


Dokładnie. Zasady są jasne. Tolerowanie drugiego konta po banie może stworzyć precedens, a to nie byłoby zdrowe... proszę zrobić z tym porządek.

pzdr


----------



## 625

TommeT said:


> Dokładnie. Zasady są jasne. Tolerowanie drugiego konta po banie może stworzyć precedens, a to nie byłoby zdrowe... proszę zrobić z tym porządek.


Ok. Tym bardziej, że niczego się nie nauczył.


----------



## myszoman

Nowy użytkownik agronom9999 napisał tak 




> SAMO LOTNISKO POD LUBLINEM TO CHORY, PARANOICZNY POMYSŁ(OCENA NIEDOSTATECZNA DLA WWŁADZ LUBELSZCZYZNY!!), 350 MILIONÓW NA PORT LOTNICZY NA ZADUPIU!! BUHAHAHAHA!!PO DRUGIE:GDZIE NOWOCZESNE POOŁĄCZENIA ZE STOLICCĄ KRAJU(DUUŻE LOTNISKO MIEDZYNARODOWE!!)I RZESZOWEM:TEEŻ PORT MIIĘDZYNARDOWY, ODLEGGŁOOŚĆ OD NICH DO LUBLINA:16O KM, A JEDZIE SIE DŁUŻEJ NIIŻ LECI SAMOLOT DO PARYŻA CZY LONDYNU!!PO TRZECIELACZEGO DALEJ NIC NIE ZROBIONO BY LUBLIN(400 TYS. OSRODEK MIEJSKI!!) MIAAŁ OBWODNICĘ A W OGÓLE DROGI GŁÓWNE W MIESCIE TO KPINA!!I TYLE...JEDNYM SŁOWEM RĘCE OPADAJĄ!!


w w wątku o Lotnisku w Świdniku i najwyraźniej potrzebuje uspokojenia i uświadomienia co do zasad pisania na forum. Wnioskuje o odpoczynek (brig) od forum aby miał czas na głębsze zapoznanie się z jego zasadami


^^
odrzucam wniosek o brig
ban
625

P.S. Dzięki za szybką reakcję


----------



## ervinn

ciekawe czy to nie było najświeższe wcielenie ssaka wodnego z kaliszforni 

^^
nie, to osobnik z Lublina
625


----------



## Patryjota

marboro - troche przesadził i 3 dni odpocznie


----------



## 625

Diesel83 - brig. Waśnie piłkarskie w wątkach inwestycyjnych.


----------



## 625

Siera - wyzwiska, brig.


----------



## 625

0maniek0 - trolling w wątku uliczna moda.


----------



## Mister_MR.

> SAMO LOTNISKO POD LUBLINEM TO CHORY, PARANOICZNY POMYSŁ(OCENA NIEDOSTATECZNA DLA WWŁADZ LUBELSZCZYZNY!!), 350 MILIONÓW NA PORT LOTNICZY NA ZADUPIU!! BUHAHAHAHA!!PO DRUGIE:GDZIE NOWOCZESNE POOŁĄCZENIA ZE STOLICCĄ KRAJU(DUUŻE LOTNISKO MIEDZYNARODOWE!!)I RZESZOWEM:TEEŻ PORT MIIĘDZYNARDOWY, ODLEGGŁOOŚĆ OD NICH DO LUBLINA:16O KM, A JEDZIE SIE DŁUŻEJ NIIŻ LECI SAMOLOT DO PARYŻA CZY LONDYNU!!PO TRZECIELACZEGO DALEJ NIC NIE ZROBIONO BY LUBLIN(400 TYS. OSRODEK MIEJSKI!!) MIAAŁ OBWODNICĘ A W OGÓLE DROGI GŁÓWNE W MIESCIE TO KPINA!!I TYLE...JEDNYM SŁOWEM RĘCE OPADAJĄ!!


:lol: ale jaja, jakiś dzieciak Neo się przedostał

Moderatorzy- tak trzymać kay:


----------



## zonc

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=32923796&postcount=4464

Ja debilem nie jestem ...


----------



## talkinghead

warned.


----------



## miglanc

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=32931192#post32931192



Miguel_PL said:


> Sam piszesz absurdalne posty baranie ! I z twojego pieprzenia NIC nie wynika. Chcesz żyć w przeświadczeniu, że wszystko jest do dupy to sobie żyj nieudaczniku.


5 dni/P


----------



## mikeleg

^^ I bardzo dobrze.


----------



## Conrado

Spamerhno:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=818758
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=818744
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=818750


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=33013108&postcount=803

edit. miało pójść do skarg i wniosków by usunąć, ale może się przyda tutaj.


----------



## talkinghead

nsolak said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=33013108&postcount=803
> 
> edit. miało pójść do skarg i wniosków by usunąć, ale może się przyda tutaj.


przydało się. trójeczka.


----------



## PretoriaNPG

użytkownik djac
trolling i używanie słownictwa na poziomie "bruku"


oto przykłady 


djac said:


> profesorowie z pk to tylko sami myślą o sobie a nie o dobru uczelni
> mam nadzieje że ta inwestycja ruszy bo już od 2004 roku oniej głośno na pk ale nikt nie dąży by to przyspieszyć lecz tylko spowolnić
> nie potrafią skorzystać ze środkó unijnych?? mają problem z tym tacy genialni profesorowie a brak im pomysłu skąd kase wziąść.
> dla mnie to prymitywizm władz uczelni





djac said:


> widze że ktoś tu nie z kraka .
> trudno to jest dla każdego zrozumiałe co jest przy rondzie grunwaldzkim.
> a co do walorów postudiuj sobie troche architekture zrozumiesz co to znaczy zaznaczając że ten prl-owski szmatławiec niszczy wizerunek krakowa tak jak szkieletor i nie spełnia norm budowlanych unijnych i lepiej go wyburzyć
> a sens to poszukaj w brukowcach krakowskich bo tam tylko z serem piszą
> po to jest forum by wyrażać własną opinie i dodawać ciekawostki .
> współtworzyć je.
> nie którzy tu tego nie rozumieją


^^
10 dni
625


----------



## Mateusz

skansen said:


> To ja też wyrażę swoje poparcie dla modów, są bardzo tolerancyjni, mam wrażenie, że nieraz brig mi się należał, ale ocalili moją skórę, nie wiem z jakich względów...
> 
> Piwo dla modów! A dla sekcji wrocławskiej po wódce! :cheers:


Na miedzynarodowych nie takie elementy sie toleruje... vide gastarbeiter Radi z Bulgari... :lol:

Za to co tam wyrabia/wyrabial nie przezyl by tu tygodnia, co ja mówie kilku dni...

Dobrze, ze tu modowie sprawnie dzialaja


----------



## J_J

@ gibonik91 - 3 dni, nie posłuchał za sygnaturę, głupoty plótł


----------



## Ralph

Do usunięcia - chyba łącznie z użytkownikiem

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=33145220&postcount=1974

miesiąc urlopu/P


----------



## kaktus

Apeluje o briga, a najlepiej bana dla użytkownika sk2011:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=787534&page=23

2 tygodnie na poznanie zasad forum/P


----------



## kaktus

kaktus said:


> Apeluje o briga, a najlepiej bana dla użytkownika sk2011:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=787534&page=23
> 
> 2 tygodnie na poznanie zasad forum/P


Dzięki


----------



## Tomasz M. Bladyniec

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=33200578&postcount=4063

Wypowiedzi obraźliwe w stosunku do innych narodów.


----------



## Offspring

...im bliżej do Euro tym gorzej...


----------



## Wesoły Romek

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=33235958#post33235958

użytkownik tim999 lubi chyba zaczepki no nic może w końcu doczekam się bana dla tego typa


----------



## 625

Wesoły Romek;33236430 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=33235958#post33235958
> 
> użytkownik tim999 lubi chyba zaczepki no nic może w końcu doczekam się bana dla tego typa


za co? za wyśmiewanie się przez 3 łodzian z warszawy?


----------



## Wesoły Romek

^^ Może napiszesz bardziej jaśniej panie moderator, co 3 łodzian ?? kolega tim999 gdy tylko pojawia się na łodzkim forum to nic innego jak robienie sobie jaj z Łodzi i wywyższania się..

jego żarty Cie może bawią ale większości z nas nie ..


----------



## 625

Jakie żarty? W wątkach wrocławskich też się zdarza, że ktoś widział żurawia np. z ST na budowie czegoś w Poznaniu itp. Ale za to nie piszemy, że żenadą jest stolica bez autostrady.


----------



## Tim999

Wesoły Romek;33236910 said:


> ^^ Może napiszesz bardziej jaśniej panie moderator, co 3 łodzian ?? kolega tim999 gdy tylko pojawia się na łodzkim forum to nic innego jak robienie sobie jaj z Łodzi i wywyższania się..
> 
> jego żarty Cie może bawią ale większości z nas nie ..


kolego zastopuj bo powoli zatracasz kontakt z rzeczywistością. To co napisalem to nie był żaden żart tylko prawda. Jako żart traktuje raczej twój wniosek o bana dla mnie (typku).


----------



## Granite

hanys said:


> Proponuję również drugą część akcji przyśpieszania KST:
> 
> 
> Przed Rondem Grzegórzeckim są tablice takie niebieskie z nazwą ronda, proponuję ich przeróbkę
> 
> było:
> RONDO
> GRZEGÓRZECKIE
> 
> będzie:
> JE**Ć
> RONDO
> GRZEGÓRZECKIE


może drobne upomnienie? albo usunięcie mało wnoszącego do sprawy posta?


----------



## hanys

Granite said:


> może drobne upomnienie? albo usunięcie mało wnoszącego do sprawy posta?


jak najbardziej wnoszący - post niżej jest moja interpretacja nt. zastosowanego algorytmu genetycznego a post wyżej moja próba formalnego rozwiązania trapiącego Kraków problemu. Ten post jest wyrazem frustracji i wygwiazdkowałem to czego na codzień nie wygwiazdkowuję. Troche humoru

^^
Ostrzeżenie, był już taki co wprowadzał humor do wątków o krakowskiej KZ. Źle skończył.
625


----------



## Torney

Do wywalenia.

^^
nerwowy wątek, ale rozumiem.
625


----------



## 625

vid11 AKA krzysiu_ banned.


----------



## 19przemek91

Łolaboga, a co to się stało, że zonc poleciał odpocząć?


----------



## talkinghead

Zadawał pytania w księdze brigów i banów.


----------



## Patryjota

hecer - obiecał że nie bedzie trolował w wątku o moście w Toruniu - wrócił z briga - poprawy nie ma - to teraz ostatni urlop miesiąc jak nie będzie poprawy BANNED


----------



## Mika'el

Bajerek said:


> hehe a nie pomyślałeś czasami o powrocie do korzeni? czyli na wioche? a może marzy Ci się kurna chata w środku miasta - ot lubelak sie znalazł


Wnioskuje o BANNED dla tego usera.Nie ma sie co z takimi bawić
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=33450540&postcount=159


----------



## Patryjota

Mika'el said:


> Wnioskuje o BANNED dla tego usera.Nie ma sie co z takimi bawić
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=33450540&postcount=159


Dostaje jeszcze szanse - można pozna zasady forum - czyli prezent od Patryjoty- narazie miesiąc urlopu


----------



## Noodles_ZG

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=33483048&postcount=6215
Widze, ze autor posta włada dosc oryginalnym jak na SSC jezykiemhno:

5 dni/P


----------



## Bubak

Gość może i miał powody do irytacji ale dedykacje na końcu posta mógł sobie darować. Na SSC nie może być miejsca na takie wypowiedzi. hno:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=33611660&postcount=6715

del/P


----------



## 625

Tydzień. Nie potrafi się nauczyć, że oprócz konopi, brzydkie słowa też są niemile widziane.


----------



## mysteryclient

Nie lubię skarżyć ale takie osobniki mnie irytują:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=34455032&postcount=52
Na forum od niedawna, poczytałem sobie jego wątki - jego wypowiedzi nic nie wnoszą a do tego wyraża się chamsko i niegrzecznie.

3 dni/P


----------



## wiewior

talkinghead said:


> ox


Usunięcie posta ma być zrobieniem porządku? R E W E L A C J A!!
A on znowu o przyczułkach pisze...


----------



## talkinghead

wiewior said:


> Usunięcie posta ma być zrobieniem porządku? R E W E L A C J A!!
> A on znowu o przyczułkach pisze...


Ale o co ci dokładne chodzi?


----------



## wiewior

Jak się nie domyślasz, to szkoda mi czasu na tłumaczenia...


----------



## talkinghead

wiewior said:


> Jak się nie domyślasz, to szkoda mi czasu na tłumaczenia...


To po co w ogóle cokolwiek zgłaszasz skoro później jakieś fochy.
Z Dzikim porozmawiałem na PM. Dlatego proszę o doprecyzowanie w czym problem , żebym mógł cokolwiek powiedzieć.

Jedni mają problemy takie a nie inne , inni są bardzo nerwowi.


----------



## J_J

@ZSB ban - notoryczne wulgaryzmy i publikowanie pm.


----------



## miro

jay_jay zacznij czytac uwazniej forum ktore moderujesz bo powyzszą decyzja się zwyczajnie osmieszasz...


----------



## R20

Z ZSB to chyba prima aprilis. Proszę o odwieszenie ZSB bo ban dla niego jest kompletnie od czapy.


----------



## 19przemek91

jay_jay said:


> @ZSB ban - notoryczne wulgaryzmy i publikowanie pm.


EE yy to najpierw nie jest brig? W zasadzie to jestem przeciw wulgaryzmom, ale żeby od razu ban?


----------



## yareq

^^ zdecydowanie zgadzam sie z przedmowcami... wnoczac jednoczesnie o "milosierdzie" w stosunku do osoby zsb i odbanowanie go... moze byc z okazji 1 kwietnia...


----------



## J_J

miro said:


> jay_jay zacznij czytac uwazniej forum ktore moderujesz bo powyzszą decyzja się zwyczajnie osmieszasz...


A czy ty wiesz ile razy wycinałem jego bluzgi? Nie wiesz. Po drugie pm się nie publikuje. Przegiął i dostał *tydzień* bana.
Rozumiem, że ty byś oczywiście zezwalał na bluzgi, OT samochodowe w co drugim wątku i inne "dyskusje".


----------



## yareq

^^ eeee... okay... tydzien to rozumiem. 

a prosze wyjasnic mnie, nieforumowemu zwierzeciu, czym sie rozni ban od briga w takim razie (zem myslal, ze ban to "na cale zycie")??


----------



## miro

"ty".... hmmm... i napisał to moderator, ktory winien być wzorem dla innych... poza tym jakoś nadużywania brzydkich wyrazów przez ZSB nie zauważyłem, natomiast Ty za często wtrącasz się w rozwój tematu, często bez głowy wycinasz więcej niż potrzeba...


----------



## J_J

Np. co? Kolejny OT o porządnych parkingach (często z Twoim udziałem)? Jeśli zarzucasz mi coś, to proszę o konkrety. Wulgaryzmów może nie zauważyłeś bo znikają. Jakuba kiedyś o to samo prosiłem i można pisać bez bluzgów. Widzę nie masz się czego przyczepić, więc czepiasz się detali. Ty za to innych moderatorów możesz obrażać ad personam.


----------



## nessah

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=375522&page=46 i poprzednia.
wiadomo ocb :>


----------



## talkinghead

miro said:


> "ty".... hmmm... i napisał to moderator, ktory winien być wzorem dla innych... poza tym jakoś nadużywania brzytkich wyrazów przez ZSB nie zauważyłem, natomiast Ty za często wtrącasz się w rozwój tematu, często bez głowy wycinasz więcej niż potrzeba...


Natomiast ty "brzytko" piszesz. Nie dziwię się ze jay wycina "brzytkie" posty.


----------



## miro

rozumiem, ze moderatorów można obrażać i pisać do nich i o nich z małej litery...

poziom moderowania tego forum sięgnął dna...


----------



## miro

jay_jay said:


> Np. co? Kolejny OT o porządnych parkingach (często z Twoim udziałem)? Jeśli zarzucasz mi coś, to proszę o konkrety. Wulgaryzmów może nie zauważyłeś bo znikają. Jakuba kiedyś o to samo prosiłem i można pisać bez bluzgów. Widzę nie masz się czego przyczepić, więc czepiasz się detali. Ty za to innych moderatorów możesz obrażać ad personam.


nie obrażam tylko wytykam błędy i pouczam, gdy widzę braki w logice postepowania...


----------



## Michał Ch.

miro said:


> rozumiem, ze moderatorów można obrażać i pisać do nich i o nich z małej litery...
> 
> poziom moderowania tego forum sięgnął dna...


Cały czas nie możesz się pogodzić z tym, że przegrałeś z Jay'em głosowanie na wybór moderatora :| ?


----------



## krzewi

litr melisy na uspokojenie


----------



## talkinghead

miro said:


> rozumiem, ze moderatorów można obrażać i pisać do nich i o nich z małej litery...
> 
> poziom moderowania tego forum sięgnął dna...


Aleś się przyczepił do tych wielkich liter w "Ty" . To może jeszcze wszyscy per pan zaczniemy? 
Może lepiej poszukaj jakiś konkretnych argumentów przeciw jay'owi bo ten jest bardzo niszowy.


----------



## J_J

@MattWilliamms - 3dni za spamowanie


----------



## billy-the-kid

miro said:


> "ty".... hmmm... i napisał to moderator, ktory winien być wzorem dla innych... poza tym jakoś nadużywania brzydkich wyrazów przez ZSB nie zauważyłem, natomiast Ty za często wtrącasz się w rozwój tematu, często bez głowy wycinasz więcej niż potrzeba...


To co, robimy referendum o odwołanie jay_jay'a z funkcji moderatora z powodu następujących faktów:
1. Pisze "ty" z małej litery.
2. Poziom moderowania tego forum sięgnął dna.
3. Został moderatorem, chociaż jest niekompetentny (a przecież byli inni bardziej kompetentni kandydaci).


----------



## talkinghead

w wątku o podobających się dziewczynach była mała rzeź.


----------



## zonc

talkinghead said:


> Aleś się przyczepił do tych wielkich liter w "Ty" . *To może jeszcze wszyscy per pan zaczniemy*?
> Może lepiej poszukaj jakiś konkretnych argumentów przeciw jay'owi bo ten jest bardzo niszowy.


Była już taka propozycja, ale raczej oceniono ją nisko. Tak z 2/10.


----------



## talkinghead

zonc said:


> Była już taka propozycja, ale raczej oceniono ją nisko. Tak z 2/10.


Ta twoja ocena 2/10 zonc jest jakby na poziomie 1/10.
Wystarczy już.


----------



## HAL 9010

billy-the-kid said:


> To co, robimy referendum o odwołanie jay_jay'a z funkcji moderatora z powodu następujących faktów:
> 1. Pisze "ty" z małej litery.


bardzo merytoryczny powód :lol: :lol:

Forum jest stanem pośrednim między gg, a formą listowną. Tylko w listach *formalnych należy* używać zwrotów grzecznościowych.


----------



## Hyper

Za co briga dostał Tomek_2008?


----------



## 625

Za matołki i hołotę.


----------



## talkinghead

kędziorek 3 tyg.


----------



## Conrado

Za co?


----------



## talkinghead

Conrado said:


> Za co?


Przemilczmy. On wie.


----------



## Conrado

Ok


----------



## cichy87

Szczepann said:


> bardzo merytoryczny powód :lol: :lol:
> 
> Forum jest stanem pośrednim między gg, a formą listowną. Tylko w listach *formalnych należy* używać zwrotów grzecznościowych.


:hilarious nie bierz całkiem na serio wszystkiego co piszą w księdze BiB


----------



## J_J

@minigry.amor.pl - 5 dni za nazywanie tumanami innych


----------



## Tim999

^^ temu gościowi już od dawna należał się urlop. Teraz bedzie miał prawdziwą przerwe świąteczną :lol:


----------



## J.T.Fly

jay_jay said:


> @minigry.amor.pl - 5 dni za nazywanie tumanami innych


Za to wrócił matej - równowaga w przyrodzie widocznie musi być hno:


----------



## skansen

*jacekq *ma briga? Nie rozumiem... coś mnie ominęło? Za co? z chęcią wyciągnąłbym wnioski z cudzych błędów.


----------



## talkinghead

skansen said:


> *jacekq *ma briga? Nie rozumiem... coś mnie ominęło? Za co? z chęcią wyciągnąłbym wnioski z cudzych błędów.


Wdał się w ustawkę na lubińskim stadionie .


----------



## wiewior

Dziki REX po swojemu - pełna kóltóra
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=34943446&postcount=1695

Ale na jakąś reakcję i tak nie liczę...


----------



## talkinghead

wiewior said:


> Dziki REX po swojemu - pełna kóltóra
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=34943446&postcount=1695
> 
> Ale na jakąś reakcję i tak nie liczę...


ox. poczyszczone


----------



## Dziki REX

Widzę, że na tym forum jedni mogą pisać zaczepki i atakować innych ale nieprzychylni moderatorzy nie pozwalają osobom poszkodowanym na nie reagować. Gratulacje dla społeczniaków, fajnie, że staracie się być obiektywni. Forum, które powinno promować dobrą architekturę faworyzuje troli takich jak foregreen ze stowarzyszenia tych co oprotestowują wszystko co popadnie i którzy jedno forum już rozłożyli w swojej karierze. Lansując marne steropianowe atrapy a jak ktoś prubuje się temu przeciwstawić to moderator deus ex mahina wkracza i bez wnikania w temat tnie posty tego kogo nie lubi. brawo.


----------



## talkinghead

Dziki REX said:


> Widzę, że na tym forum jedni mogą pisać zaczepki i atakować innych ale nieprzychylni moderatorzy nie pozwalają osobom poszkodowanym na nie reagować. Gratulacje dla społeczniaków, fajnie, że staracie się być obiektywni. Forum, które powinno promować dobrą architekturę faworyzuje troli takich jak foregreen ze stowarzyszenia tych co oprotestowują wszystko co popadnie i którzy jedno forum już rozłożyli w swojej karierze. Lansując marne steropianowe atrapy a jak ktoś prubuje się temu przeciwstawić to moderator deus ex mahina wkracza i bez wnikania w temat tnie posty tego kogo nie lubi. brawo.


Szkoda gadać. Jakie nie lubi - nastolatką jesteś? To że się nie zgadzamy w jednym wątku nie ma dla mnie żadnego znaczenia w innych. Używasz często dość ostrych słów. Wielu się to nie podoba i mają oni sporo racji. A ty robisz extra fochy że cię nie pogłaskano? Przestań.
Muszę przyznać że mnie zaskoczyłeś.

Wyciąłem kontrowersyjne treści z obu stron. Tylko tyle.

PS. 
Co to za tekst "Monaco to shit" ?
W poprzednim poście pisałeś nie na temat. Foregreen wypunktował pewne fakty. Ustosunkuj sie do nich merytorycznie. Co miał do powiedzenia na Twój temat wyciąłem.


----------



## 0maniek0

DZIKI nie przejmuj sie, TH w ostatnim czasie mocno sie pousnal
musialem wyslac 5 pmek z prosba o usuniecie posta jednego golowąsa traktujacy o tym ze jestem zerem...mial to merytorycznie w dupie przez pare dni


----------



## talkinghead

0maniek0 said:


> DZIKI nie przejmuj sie, TH w ostatnim czasie mocno sie pousnal
> musialem wyslac 5 pmek z prosba o usuniecie posta jednego golowąsa traktujacy o tym ze jestem zerem...mial to merytorycznie w dupie przez pare dni


Do usług. 
Maniek sam wiesz jak to jest.


----------



## Dziki REX

Nie chcę siać fermentu, ale tak sobie myślę, że jest przecież Macieks, który orientuje się o co chodzi w wątkach trójmiejskich i to on powinien w tym dziale interweniować. Z tymi fochami fakt bezsensownie przesadziłem pod wpływem impulsu, ale to raczej nie z jakiejś chęci obrażania się na ciebie TH (czasem poprostu odstawiam aktorstwo, jak każdy zresztą) ale z faktu, że jak czytam foregreena to mnie trzęsie heh a jak widzę takie społeczniactwo ze strony wiewiura i zdumiewająco szybką reakcję moderatora to nie pomaga mi to raczej ochłonąć. Dobra, nie było tematu. **** jest prawie 4 w nocy, chyba jestem uzależniony hehe.


----------



## miro

ww_lodz za nazywanie ludzi blachosmrodziarzami, niech dostanie jakies ostrzezenie bo na ban/brig powiedzmy to za malo. No chyba, ze nie przestanie obrazac...
ostrzeżenie


----------



## wiewior

Dziki REX said:


> Nie chcę siać fermentu, ale tak sobie myślę, że jest przecież Macieks, który orientuje się o co chodzi w wątkach trójmiejskich i to on powinien w tym dziale interweniować. Z tymi fochami fakt bezsensownie przesadziłem pod wpływem impulsu, ale to raczej nie z jakiejś chęci obrażania się na ciebie TH (czasem poprostu odstawiam aktorstwo, jak każdy zresztą) ale z faktu, że jak czytam foregreena to mnie trzęsie heh a jak widzę takie społeczniactwo ze strony wiewiura i zdumiewająco szybką reakcję moderatora to nie pomaga mi to raczej ochłonąć. Dobra, nie było tematu. **** jest prawie 4 w nocy, chyba jestem uzależniony hehe.


Za ten tekst chyba też się coś należy? Bo ja go nie obrażam. I pomijam w tym przypadku jego typowe dyslektyczno-analafabetyczne błędy...


----------



## Tim999

miro said:


> *ww_lodz* za nazywanie ludzi blachosmrodziarzami, niech dostanie jakies ostrzezenie bo na ban/brig powiedzmy to za malo.


Nie za mało. *ww_lodz* jeż wcześniej obrażał forumowiczów, dostał nawet ostrzeżenie od moderatora *Taller, Bette*r na jednym z forów miedzynarodowych właśnie za wyzwiska. Nie jest to więc już jego pierwsze wykroczenie.


----------



## ikrys

#3505


emys said:


> A masz jeszce jakieś debilne myśli? Czy jak jeździły pojazdy w malowaniu wygiętym - pomysłodawcy malowali tak swoje prywatne samochodzy? jak były czerwone - kupowali specjalnie czerwone? jak wprowadzili "żółte berety" - ktoś z nich przemalował i dach swego samochodu? rozejrzyj sie po malowaniach na całym świecie i przemyśl jeszcze raz co napisałeś


#3511


emys said:


> sorry, ale lubie nazywać rzeczy po imieniu. Zresztą nie nazwałem nikogo debilem (co by oznaczało, że jest nim, był i będzie) ale, że ma debilne myśli (każdemu to się czasem zdarza) a więc do obrażenia jeszcza kawałek.


mamy swieta a tu takie słowa kierowane pod miom adresem od nowego uzytkownika ktory sie rozpisal w temacie http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=34980734#post34980734

VV well done


^^ poczyszczone/P


----------



## Patryjota

michal90 - brig 7 dni za baranów itp.


----------



## demmat

wiewior said:


> Za ten tekst chyba też się coś należy? Bo ja go nie obrażam. I pomijam w tym przypadku jego typowe dyslektyczno-analafabetyczne błędy...


Pokaż w którym miejscu??


----------



## Tygrys

Dziki REX said:


> Nie chcę siać fermentu, ale tak sobie myślę, że jest przecież Macieks, który orientuje się o co chodzi w wątkach trójmiejskich i to on powinien w tym dziale interweniować.


Też uważam, że tak powinien robić. 

A tak po za tym to wyluzujcie. Święta, wiosna, słonko grzeje, kwiatki kwitną, ptaszki śpiewają. Szkoda nerwów. Peace.


----------



## wiewior

^^
A co ma piernik do wiatraka?
Jak ktoś zachowuje się jak cham, to doprawdy mod z Gdańska nie jest potrzebny, żeby zrobić z tym porządek.


----------



## Tygrys

wiewior said:


> ^^
> A co ma piernik do wiatraka?


Pierniki robi się przede wszystkim z mąki, którą produkuje wiatrak-młyn, czyli młynarz. Jeżeli piernik ma być gotowy szybko i sprawnie, to dobrze, jeśli młynarz jest "z okolicy". Jeśli miejscowy młynarz zaśpi, albo akurat zajmie się czymś innym, to do wyrobu piernika potrzebny jest inny młynarz, z "daleka". Ale to już nie jest to samo, bo cały proceder trwa dużo dłużej i mniej sprawnie- wiadomo lokalny patriotyzm musi być i każdy instynktownie dba najpierw o wypieki we własnym okręgu. Trzeba też wysyłać prośby i zawiadomienia do tego młynarza z innej wioski i czekać, czekać i jeszcze raz czekać. A musi być szybko i sprawnie. Takie czasy. 



wiewior said:


> Jak ktoś zachowuje się jak cham, to doprawdy mod z Gdańska nie jest potrzebny, żeby zrobić z tym porządek.


Mod z Gdańska wyłapywałby takie sytuacje na bieżąco, więc nawet nie musielibyśmy tu dyskutować o tych piernikach itd.


----------



## Macieks

^^ Hehe musze ci powiedzieć że ładnie to podsumowałeś Tygrysie :applause:


----------



## 19przemek91

Tygrys said:


> Pierniki robi się przede wszystkim z mąki, którą produkuje wiatrak-młyn, czyli młynarz.


A wiedziałeś Tygrysie, że piernik i wiatrak mają tyle samo liter?


----------



## wiewior

Ja sparzyłem się na lokalnym młynarzu (jego wypieki podpadały po prostu pod SANEPID), więc jakoś mu nie dowierzam. A zwłaszcza w przypadku Dzikiego, który czuje się niczym pomocnik młynarza.
No i mimo wszystko wypieki od innych piekarzy docierają o wiele szybciej...


----------



## batmans

chyba mamy trolla na pokladzie:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=373098

\/\/ wybacz, nigdy nie mogę skojarzyć  ale tak czy siak do usunięcia


----------



## 625

Matthew222 said:


> Do kasacji koles produkuje sie po ukrainsku w Polskim watku
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=35690736&postcount=562
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=610482&page=29


A Ty się produkujesz nacjonalistycznie w polskich wątkach.


----------



## wloclawianin

ukraiński język ma takie same prawa jak polski, a to że jest to polski dział nic nie znaczy.


----------



## Black Label

Zwykły spam. Jak już to niech pisze po angielsku przynajmniej zostanie zrozumiany. I to, że to jest polski dział znaczy wiele, właśnie po to są działy ogólnoświatowe, polskie, ukraińskie, żeby pisac w nich odpowiednich językach. Ja też nie wchodze w tematy ukraińskie i nie piszę po chińsku.


----------



## 625

Black Label said:


> Ja też nie wchodze w tematy ukraińskie i nie piszę po chińsku.


Bo nie umiesz. Wątek o Lwowie, więc międzynarodowy z założenia. EOT.


----------



## wonsbelfer

Matthew222 said:


> Do kasacji koles produkuje sie po ukrainsku w Polskim watku


I niech pisze po ukraińsku. Korona z głowy nikomu nie spadnie, jeśli trochę popracuje nad przeczytaniem, a może się przy tym czegoś nauczy. Mam ja swoje rachunki do wyrównania z potomkami ludobójców z UPA, ale nie widzę powodu, by rozciągać resentymenty na język ukraiński. Sam - na ukraińskim forum, pisuję po polsku.


----------



## jacekq

skansen said:


> *jacekq *ma briga? Nie rozumiem... coś mnie ominęło? Za co? z chęcią wyciągnąłbym wnioski z cudzych błędów.


Talkinghead posłużył się swoimi uprawnieniami jak cepem, młócił równo wszystkich. Na koniec, jak Brudny Harry, któren najpierw strzela, potem pyta - rzucił ostrzeżeniem. Okazało się, że powinienem od razu polecieć na skargę, zamiast próbować bezpośrednio domagać się kultury.


----------



## kalle_sg

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=35895438&postcount=2907

Podchodzi pod antysemityzm. W wątku o Ekstraklasie (bo gdzieżby indziej). W ogóle syf się tam zrobił, trzeba będzie posprzątać.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=654090&page=146

^^
miesiąc
625


----------



## zonc

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=523743&page=260

Od 5199 w dół.

Wiem, że monarda jest dość specyficzny ( co by tutaj nie przeklinać ). Koledzy jednak przeginają. Chyba ktoś musi ich uspokoić, bo TH coś zamilkł.

ox


----------



## 625

Specyficzny? Polecam wątek o S5 :lol:


----------



## Michał Ch.

zonc said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=523743&page=260
> 
> Od 5199 w dół.
> 
> Wiem, że monarda jest dość specyficzny ( co by tutaj nie przeklinać ). Koledzy jednak przeginają. Chyba ktoś musi ich uspokoić, bo TH coś zamilkł.



A co Ci się tu nie podoba ? Dobrze wiesz że Monarda jest hmmm, niereformowalny...


----------



## Elninio19PL

czemu wątek Tramwaje w Krakowie został zamkniety?


----------



## 625

Żeby poczyścić 

Ale brigów niet.


----------



## soulfly

625 już drugi raz ten wątek zostaje poczyszczony po dyskusji z udziałem tych samych osób. Nie wiem czy te posty da się jeszcze odzyskać, ale może po prostu załozyć nowy wątek an ten teamat skoro dyskusja się powtarza co jakiś czas??

A swoją drogą to możnaby zamieścić jakąkolwiek informacje w wątku ze takowy został przeczyczony, tak otwieram SCC i nie ma postów, watek pozamykany, zero info.

PS. Nie wiem do końća dlaczego uparcie ta dyskuja jest wycinana z wątku o tramwajach? Jak nie tam to gdzie?? Sprawa się tyczy tramwajów, tyczy sie również samochodów i dróg. Ale z racji tego ze do dró wsadzane sa głównie inwestycje drogowe, a wszystko inne idzie do komunikacji publicznej to chyba jestak lepiej go wrzucić do komunikacji skoro jest taka zabiorowa dyskusja zahaczajaca o wszystkie srodki transportu.


----------



## 625

Rozwiązanie jest proste - Komunikacyjny Hydepark - jak we Wro, Łodzi, Poznaniu i Gdańsku. Załóż w dziale Małopolska.


----------



## Darek_W

Przemku dlaczego nie usuwasz wulgaryzmów z tego forum? Czy przez ostatnie pół roku coś się zmieniło odnośnie zasad panujących na SSC?


----------



## dawidny

Zgłaszam się do kilkudniowego briga krótka przerwa na pewno dobrze mi zrobi...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=36048650&postcount=8

Za to i za parę innych rzeczy w ostatnim czasie...


----------



## Bartas2004

zgłosiłłem to na priva do 625 ale to olal. zlosaliwe przekrecanie nicka, zlosliwa osobista wycieczka, zupelny OT. czytajac takie posty ma sie wrazenie ze to onet albo GW. po za tym znow sie klania problem kadecyjnosci modow, przydaloby sie to i to bardzo

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=453606&page=14



piob said:


> Co wy chcecie od Bartaska, on już kiedyś sobie wyliczył, że dwa wieżowce w Łodzi to spokojnie mogą powstać i to bez zbędnego ryzyka.
> 
> A jak Bartasek coś napisze to napewno jest prawdą. Bartasek to taki łódzki gazetowy ekspercik, który za zadanie wziął sobie obalanie nieudolnych łódzkich urzędników. Bartasek to taki nasz neostardowy rewolucjonista.
> 
> Wiec albo zbanujcie wreszcie Bartaska, albo przestanie "dyskutować" z nim, bo to i tak nic nie da, bo Bartasek i tak wie lepiej.


----------



## J.T.Fly

^^
Kiedy to jest sama prawda. Nie dalej jak trzy dni temu Bartas lepiej ode mnie wiedział, czy dobrze mi się jechało rowerem. 

Zresztą wystarczy zerknąć do wątku o łódzkim Hiltonie, żeby samemu dojść, kto ma rację - Bartas czy piob.


----------



## Conrado

Bartas2004 said:


> zgłosiłłem to na priva do 625 ale to olal. zlosaliwe przekrecanie nicka, zlosliwa osobista wycieczka, zupelny OT. czytajac takie posty ma sie wrazenie ze to onet albo GW. po za tym znow sie klania problem kadecyjnosci modow, przydaloby sie to i to bardzo
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=453606&page=14


A ja nie wiem w czym masz problem Piszą przecież samą prawde... hno:


----------



## Bartas2004

Chyba wzgledna prawde. Ale rozumiem ze forumowicz ktory okresla "kulturalnych" epitetow "blachosmrodziaz" czy wyjazdow osobistych lacznie z przekrecaniem nicka pisze cala prawde. To ze mu nie pasuja moje poglady, jak kilku innym forumowiczom, nie oznacza calej prawdy. No chyba ze bedziemy tu zaraz glosic jedynie sluszne prawdy. :nuts:

Gdybym sie znizyl do jego poziomu i "popolemizowal" uzywajac jego jezyka starczyloby na dwie trzy strony bezsensownej pyskowki. Po to sa moderatorzy, by zamiast pyskowki zglaszac takie kwiatki, a oni by upominali. Tu 3 dni za "bartaska". Plus wyciecie posta jako zupelny OT. No ale jak sie zglasza, a tu nawet ten OT nie zniknal to co mozna powiedziec.... :bash:


Rozumiem ze Piob jest po "jasnej stronie mocy", wiec jest bezkarny.... Coz, ostatnio matej napisal, co sie dzieje z tym forum od jakiegos czasu, paru innych zrezygnowalo. Matej nawet list porzegnalny napisal. Jeszcze troche a przynajmniej w lodzkich watkach miedzy tym forum a forum gazety wyborczej trudno bedzie zlapac rownice. No moze poza zdjeciami z budow.

A swoja droga przejzalem sobie posty Pioba, praktycznie do grudnia pisywal glownei w watkach zwiazanych z tramwajami w Lodzi, szczerze mowiac spodziewalem sie tego. Dziwna zaleznosc ze ludzie ktorzy nie trawia niektorych lodzkich forumowiczow z reguly glownie udzielaja sie w watkach zwiazanych z komunikacja miejska... :lol:


----------



## J.T.Fly

Bartas2004 said:


> Matej nawet list po*rz*egnalny napisal.


To nawet w jego stylu :lol:


----------



## J_J

Bartas2004 said:


> Chyba wzgledna prawde. Ale rozumiem ze forumowicz ktory okresla "kulturalnych" epitetow "blachosmrodziaz" czy wyjazdow osobistych lacznie z przekrecaniem nicka pisze cala prawde. To ze mu nie pasuja moje poglady, jak kilku innym forumowiczom, nie oznacza calej prawdy. No chyba ze bedziemy tu zaraz glosic jedynie sluszne prawdy. :nuts:
> 
> Gdybym sie znizyl do jego poziomu i "popolemizowal" uzywajac jego jezyka starczyloby na dwie trzy strony bezsensownej pyskowki. Po to sa moderatorzy, by zamiast pyskowki zglaszac takie kwiatki, a oni by upominali. Tu 3 dni za "bartaska". Plus wyciecie posta jako zupelny OT. No ale jak sie zglasza, a tu nawet ten OT nie zniknal to co mozna powiedziec.... :bash:
> 
> 
> Rozumiem ze Piob jest po "jasnej stronie mocy", wiec jest bezkarny.... Coz, ostatnio matej napisal, co sie dzieje z tym forum od jakiegos czasu, paru innych zrezygnowalo. Matej nawet list porzegnalny napisal. Jeszcze troche a przynajmniej w lodzkich watkach miedzy tym forum a forum gazety wyborczej trudno bedzie zlapac rownice. No moze poza zdjeciami z budow.
> 
> A swoja droga przejzalem sobie posty Pioba, praktycznie do grudnia pisywal glownei w watkach zwiazanych z tramwajami w Lodzi, szczerze mowiac spodziewalem sie tego. Dziwna zaleznosc ze ludzie ktorzy nie trawia niektorych lodzkich forumowiczow z reguly glownie udzielaja sie w watkach zwiazanych z komunikacja miejska... :lol:


Bez przesady. Matej wrzucał zdjęcia i co oprócz tego? Rzeczywiście, jeśli każdy wątek będzie o wszystkim, a nie o temacie, to nie będzie różnicy. Wzorem właśnie forum GW. Inna sprawa, że wątki o komunikacji lubią się "rozlewać" na inne tematy i masz w tym swoją zasługę. Mnie Twoje poglądy w temacie nie interesują.
Pioba teraz ostrzegam. Tak samo jak ostrzegałem za samosmrodziarzy. Tak się kończą wątki o niczym. Koniec majówki w takim razie.


----------



## Bartas2004

J_J said:


> Bez przesady. Matej wrzucał zdjęcia i co oprócz tego? Rzeczywiście, jeśli każdy wątek będzie o wszystkim, a nie o temacie, to nie będzie różnicy. Wzorem właśnie forum GW. Inna sprawa, że wątki o komunikacji lubią się "rozlewać" na inne tematy i masz w tym swoją zasługę. Mnie Twoje poglądy w temacie nie interesują.
> Pioba teraz ostrzegam. Tak samo jak ostrzegałem za samosmrodziarzy. Tak się kończą wątki o niczym. Koniec majówki w takim razie.


Problem nie w mateju, problem w tym ze najpierw napisalem do innego moderatora, by dal ostrzezenie, bo chamstwo i prowokowanie zaduym trzeba tepic w zarodku. I zero reakcji. Dales ostrzezenie, mam nadzieje ze jego post zostal usuniety i koniec sprawy. mam nadzieje ze nastepnym razem takie rzeczy beda likwidowane sprawniej


----------



## 625

Ostatnio miałeś problem, że się wtrącam do Waszych wątków. Zdecyduj się!


----------



## Bartas2004

625 said:


> Ostatnio miałeś problem, że się wtrącam do Waszych wątków. Zdecyduj się!


sorry ale jesli na priv ci zglosilem, ze ktos przegial, to nie zadawaj mi tu glupich pytan, czy chce zebys sie wtracal czy nie. To chyba oczywiste ze nie zgosilem tego dla sportu. Juz ci kiedys pisalem, nie obchodza mnie twoje poglady, kazdy ma prawo do wlasnych, kazdy moze za wszelka cene przekonywac innych do nich. Ale jestes moderatorem, czyli uzywajac termionologii pilkarskej jestes sedzia. Jesli z jednej strony rozdajesz kartoniki jak z rekawa za kazde ostrzejsze wejscie a z drugiej strony za brutalny zlosliwy faul nawet nie gwizdzesz, to sie nie dziw, ze sie poczulem jak bym gral na boisku, gdzie sedzia przed meczem spotkal sie z "fryzjerem"


----------



## HAL 9010

Nie znam sprawy, nie chcę się wtrącać, ale jakbyś się czuł 625 gdyby Cię przezywali od 666, za to byłby brig ?


----------



## 625

Nie można mnie porównywać, ponieważ mam mniejsze prawa, dlatego nigdy nie daję briga w swojej sprawie.


----------



## Dantiscum

kubako83 said:


> Dobra, dobra... Czy nie miałeś przypadkiem dziadka albo pradziadka w wehrmachcie?


W taki to "wyważony" sposób koledzy z Łodzi debatują z kolegami z Gdańska i Sopotu... Nie wiem, może żartował, ale poddaję ocenie moderatorów...


----------



## dawidny

Jeśli mogę wyrazić swoje zdanie to się wyrażę  Ten wątek od zawsze był siedliskiem napinania się czy to jednej czy drugiej strony, niestety nie mogę usprawiadliwić łódzkiego kolegi z Forum i nie wiem co miał na myśli najpewniej żartował ale niesmacznie...

Zakładam wątek dla łodzian i dla osób spoza łodzi zainteresowanych łódzką Halą Widowiskowo Sposrtową, wątek sie tworzy, sporo materiału do przerobu...

Mam nadzieję że tam w nowym wątku rozwiejecie swoje wątpliwości co do Hali, w każdym razie wątek hali w inwestycjach jest potrzebny ale ciągnące się OT i rozmowy dotyczące Hali jej promocji i każde inne nie związane z dokładnym tematem inwestycji powinny być kasowane alboi przeniesione tutaj. Nie wiem zastanówcie się nad tym bo także mi się nei chce czytać tych domysłów, rozmów na każdy temat, to o promocji, to o biletach o wyliczniu krzesełek. Ten wątek od dłuższego czasu kiedy nie mamy tak łatwego dostępu do wewnątrz budynku i nie pojawiają się jakieś nowe zdjęcia stał się kwintesencją łódzkiego OT  I skoro jest to taki luźny temat może jego miejsce powinno się znaleźć w dawnych po godzinach...


----------



## Tomek 2008

A ja proszę o rozważenie zaprowadzenia porządku w wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=859180&page=6
mogło być sympatycznie i międzynarodowo a jest jak zawsze typowo "po polskiemu". Chodzi mi szczególnie o dzemskiego i jego dziecinadę z tandetnymi panoramkami przesympatycznego miasta Lublin.


----------



## J_J

Bartas2004 said:


> Problem nie w mateju, problem w tym ze najpierw napisalem do innego moderatora, by dal ostrzezenie, bo chamstwo i prowokowanie zaduym trzeba tepic w zarodku. I zero reakcji. Dales ostrzezenie, mam nadzieje ze jego post zostal usuniety i koniec sprawy. mam nadzieje ze nastepnym razem takie rzeczy beda likwidowane sprawniej


Wyciąłem jego post w niedzielę.


----------



## J.T.Fly

Dantiscum said:


> W taki to "wyważony" sposób koledzy z Łodzi debatują z kolegami z Gdańska i Sopotu... Nie wiem, może żartował, ale poddaję ocenie moderatorów...


Jesus Rodriguez, dlaczego mam wrażenie, że nie załapałeś dowcipu? W pewnym momencie ludzie zaczęli sobie robić żarty z tej napinki, a Ty to wziąłeś niestety na bardzo powaznie.


----------



## Dantiscum

^^ Super macie poczucie humoru w Łodzi... Jutro z czego będziecie żartować? No, ale jak widać łódzki humor moderatorom także nie przypadł do gustu, bo cała dyskusja łącznie z tym postem już skasowana.


----------



## J_J

@pawel_reactive - 3 dni za nazywanie innych idiotami.


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=864920

Bendom bany :|

vv bo zupa była za słona


----------



## 625

Skąd wiedziałeś?


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## markus1234

mam taka prosbe, zeby modowie od czasu do czasu zagladali na miedzynarodowe forum

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=853232&page=12

bo troche wiocha sie tam robi o "polse od morza do morza". Neo Polak troche przegina. Nie wnioskuje o brig, tylko niech spusci troche z tonu bo obraza wszystkich do okola.


----------



## 625

markus1234 said:


> Nie wnioskuje o brig, tylko niech spusci troche z tonu bo obraza wszystkich do okola.


upssss, się mi wcisnęło


----------



## henry hill

Dziękuję.


----------



## Noodles_ZG

^^Oj ciezki przypadek:lol:


----------



## Phelot

Conrado said:


> Poprosze bana dla tego pana!
> 
> 
> MicSre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Masz do mnie problem??Moge *Cie* w pysk strzelic
Click to expand...

Pamiętał jednak o formie grzecznościowej :lol:


----------



## skansen

Phelot said:


> Pamiętał jednak o formie grzecznościowej :lol:


To jakiś magnat.


----------



## zonc

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=872538

ALARM!


----------



## Dzwonsson

Black Label said:


> Z kolei ton w jakim wypowiadają się kibice z Poznania, żal wogóle komentowac. Po tylu latach, wkońcu, za pieniądze z lodówek udało się zbudowac drużynę i się zaczęło zgrywanko mudżahedina. Jak się Lech bronił przed spadkiem dawno zapomnieli. Rozumiem, że Pan Dzwonsson siedząc sobie w Amsterdamie i oglądajac mecz w wygodnym fotelu przy paczce nachosów, z innym Panem Slaffem, który jest poznańskim kozakiem, liczyli na zaj....e widowicho i wynik 4:0, ale może niech szukanie frajera zaczną od swojego domu, nie Gdańska.


Kolega z Gdańska może szukać dowolnej winy porażki Lechii i bezpiecznie grzebać w finansach i pozycji Lecha, ale za osobiste wycieczki i napinki z tekstami o "szukaniu frajera" powinien ponieść konsekwencje.


----------



## Black Label

Poprostu szczyt bezczelności!!!



Dzwonsson said:


> podczas gdy panienki z Gdańska chcąc urwać jakieś punkty leżały na murawie bez wyraźnego powodu.


Pierwszy wyskakujesz z prowaktorskimi tekstami, po czym donosisz na tych co odpiszą i śmiesz jeszcze straszyc szarganiem opini. Typowe.


----------



## Dzwonsson

Widzę, że nie widzisz różnicy między bezpośrednią krytyką zespołu piłkarskiego, której ja się dopuściłem, a osobistymi wycieczkami jakimi nas zaszczyciłeś. Zresztą, wystarczy posłuchać kilku historii twoich banów by dowiedzieć się, że zamiast konstruktywnych wypowiedzi i rozsądnej argumentacji wolisz szukać rozwiązania w szukaniu prymitywnej zaczepki wśród innych użytkowników. A zaistniałą sytuację rozstrzygną moderatorzy.


----------



## Black Label

:lol:

Czyli rozumiem, że jak będę pisał, że piłkarze Lecha to cioty, każdy kto coś na mnie napisze dostaje bana. Niezłe zasady wprowadzasz, podobają mi się.


----------



## Han Solo

Moze nie zasługuje na bana, ani nawet na briga, ale wnosze żeby uzytkownik *Bar_tek* dostał jakąs reprymendę od ktoregos z modów.

Podstawa: ostatnie wypowiedzi w wątku o wieżowcu Kulczyka w Warszawie. (np #869, #877)

hno:


----------



## czarny

Prosze modow o zajecie sie typkiem o nicku @mamelux w watku ''Co wiesz o polskich miastach'' obraza Lublin nazywajac miasto IIIswiatem w zaden sposob nie oodnosi sie merytorycznie do tematu watku ,przypomne ze to nie jest jego pierwszy post tego typu.
Mysle ze juz dawno powinien dorobic sie bana.


----------



## TommeT

czarny said:


> przypomne ze to nie jest jego pierwszy post tego typu.


Ale jeden z pierwszych pewnie tak.
Join Date: Jul 2007



mamelux said:


> Krótko pierwsze skojarzenia
> 8.Lublin:
> III Świat


^^March 24th, *2008*, 07:28 PM
:lol:


----------



## Dantiscum

Proszę o wykasowanie całej dyskusji OT z wątku o Stadionie w Gdańsku (mylnie zresztą nazwanego w tytule wątku [Gdańsk] Baltic Arena ). Użytkownik *raskol* urządził sobie dyskusję o rzekomej korupcji w klubie Śląsk Wrocław, co ma z tematem wątku tyle wspólnego, co kwestia zeszłorocznych zbiorów czereśni, albo jeszcze mniej... Do tego prowadzi to do niepotrzebnych kłótni i przepychanek międzyklubowych.
Zaczęło się od tego posta:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=36750784&postcount=5597
i potoczyło się dalej w postach o numerach: 
5597 5598 5599 5608 5624 5625 5626 5627 5628 
(dwa ostanie moje, w tym jeden upominający i jeden omyłkowy)

Z góry dziękuję.

Proszę rozważyć też możliwość jakiegoś ostrzeżenia tego użytkownika, jest tu dopiero 3 miesiące, a już można zauważyć, że jego obecność nastawiona jest głównie na prowokowanie i trollowanie, np. w tym poście o szansach na wybudowanie stadionu w Gdańsku:


raskol said:


> żartujesz chyba,
> nie dadzą rady,
> najlepsi inżynierowie będą w Warszawie bo to prestiżowe itp.
> nasz stadion zrobią jako doświadczalny, za 1,5 roku będziecie szukać tego postu


^^
nie ma litości dla trolli
625

^^ dzięki 
Dantiscum


----------



## krzewi

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=36918490&postcount=881

to bardziej pasuje czas na śmiech no aleee....:lol:

del/P


----------



## zonc

DEL

Nieaktualne.


----------



## Handsome by nature

zonc said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=54507
> 
> Handsome ma prowokujący avatar i podpis pod nickiem - jest to komentarz polityczny!
> 
> ( K.D. to inicjały prezydenta. Handsome słynie z nienawiści do tego Pana... )


Nie bylo zwiazku. Tobie wszystko sie z jednym kojarzy... Avatar mam od kilku miesiecy i jakos Ci nie przeszkadzal. Szkoda, ze uzywasz brudnych metod.


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## zonc

^^

To podstawowa zasada forum. Zero polityki poza PHP. A z tym "Jezuu" uważaj, bo za religię też można "beknąć".


----------



## Guest

zonc said:


> Przy okazji... poważnie na forum można homoseksualistów nazywać dewiantami itd.?


Jak najbardziej, co innego używać słów, których znaczenia się nie zna hno:


----------



## Handsome by nature

^^ Serio? Jest taka zasada?



zonc said:


> *Przeciwnicy KD są warstwą marginalną, dlatego prezydent wygra III wybory* ( teraz pewnie w pierwszej turze ). Z Twoim zdaniem nie zgadzam się też z innego względu: właśnie przeciwnicy są bardzo mocno: biją pianę i robią wrażenie, że jest ich znacznie więcej.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=36862926&postcount=3052

No to pieknie...

P.S. I kto tu ma obsesje na tle KD?


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## pmaciej7

zonc said:


> Może jakiś wątek do pożegnań "zbanowanych"?


No przecież jest, masz nawet spory udział w jego tworzeniu 

To ten wątek.


----------



## J_J

@aliveinchains - 10 dni. To już ostatni brig. Za trollowanie w wątku o rewitalizacji centrum Katowic.


----------



## slonychips

po co mu dajecie te brigi ? i tak ma drugiego nicka "kurtcobain" albo cos takiego . Wróci i bedzie trolowac i wylewac żółc ze zdwojona siła


----------



## 625

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/announcement.php?f=45&a=854


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## Mister_MR.

Gratulacje Mika'el i Piotr-Stettin! :cheers:


----------



## J_J

slonychips said:


> po co mu dajecie te brigi ? i tak ma drugiego nicka "kurtcobain" albo cos takiego . Wróci i bedzie trolowac i wylewac żółc ze zdwojona siła


To jest wyraz ostatecznego ostrzeżenia. Więcej już nie będzie.


----------



## pmaciej7

625 said:


> Ogłoszenie:
> 
> Nowymi moderatorami zostali Mika'el oraz Piotr-Stettin. Mika'el odpowiedzialny będzie głównie za dział Małopolska i Lubelszczyzna, natomiast Piotr-Stettin zajmie się Pomorzem i Warmią.


No tak, armia urzędników rozrasta się w postępie geometrycznym. W dodatku, jak na jubileusz demokracji przystało, nie było wyborów, tylko mianowanie. 

*Gratulacje panowie!!* 

Zwłaszcza dla Piotra, bo mimo długiego już stażu na forum, Mika'ela nie za bardzo kojarzę. A może jakieś małe expose albo parę słów o sobie?



henry hill said:


> Oby wam się nigdy ręka z bringiem nie omsknęła na "mua".


A jak myślisz, z jakiego powodu ogłoszono to w tej księdze? Bendom bany hno:


----------



## krzewi

^^ no nie...nie chcem bana 

Gratulacje Piotr-Stettin i Mika'el obyście dobrze służyli waszym regionom :cheers:


----------



## Patryjota

Teraz można spokojnie pisać pracę mgr  No i nie jestem ostatni w spisie modów


----------



## kalle_sg

pmaciej7 said:


> Bendom bany hno:


A zwykłe bany, czy autobany też? Czy zabiorom?
Gratulacje dla nowych modów! Żeby forum rosło w siłę, a użytkownikom pisało się dostatniej :cheers:


----------



## 19przemek91

Gratulację dla nowych moderatorów :cheers:
Oby jak najmniej roboty


----------



## Mika'el

pmaciej7 said:


> No tak, armia urzędników rozrasta się w postępie geometrycznym. W dodatku, jak na jubileusz demokracji przystało, nie było wyborów, tylko mianowanie.
> 
> *Gratulacje panowie!!*
> 
> Zwłaszcza dla Piotra, bo mimo długiego już stażu na forum, Mika'ela nie za bardzo kojarzę. A może jakieś małe expose albo parę słów o sobie?


Dostaniesz 3 dni briga to będziesz kojarzył

A tak na poważnie, to pewnie dlatego ze zmieniałem nick na początku tego roku


----------



## pmaciej7

O ho ho, 3 dni briga :runaway:

Już się moderatorskich dowcipów nauczył :tongue4:


----------



## DonDiegoDeLaVega

Mika'el said:


> A tak na poważnie, to pewnie dlatego ze zmieniałem nick na początku tego roku


A jaka była Twoja poprzednia godność, bo też słabo kojarzę? Powinieneś umieścić poprzedni nick w podpisie-3 dni briga jak nic


----------



## 19przemek91

Ja za to kojarzę, mogę wybrać osobę do zbrigowania? :lol:


----------



## J.T.Fly

625 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/announcement.php?f=45&a=854


Gratsy :cheers:


----------



## PLH

Czy to od nas Mateusz dostał briga? A jak nie nie to można sprawdzić od kogo?


----------



## pmaciej7

^^ Chyba coś narozrabiał w zdjęciach dziewczyn.


----------



## talkinghead

PLH said:


> Czy to od nas Mateusz dostał briga? A jak nie nie to można sprawdzić od kogo?


Od nas.


----------



## Iwan

szymkalisz said:


> broszę o ukaranie Ivan'a za pierwsze własne słowo z postu http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=39231494&postcount=2396
> 
> Tego jakoś nie ocenzurował, ale d**a już tak


Gdybym obu nie "ocenzurowal" to byloby ok?

Prosze o ukaranie szymkalisza za przekrecanie mojego nick'a 

Czy slowko "pieprzenie" narusza jakies zasady? Mnie sie wydaje zupelnie neutralne :lol:


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

Szymkalisz - chyba żartujesz?


----------



## 625

Pociąłem, bo widzę, że znów zaczęły się moty o wielkiej aglomeracji kalisko-ostrowskiej


----------



## Adolf Warski

A ja proszę o briga dla obu za błędne używanie apostrofu.


----------



## Iwan

625 said:


> Pociąłem, bo widzę, że znów zaczęły się moty o wielkiej aglomeracji kalisko-ostrowskiej


Bzdura szymkalisza o PKP zostala, moja odpowiedz wycieta... Efekt jest taki, ze na merytorycznym forum zostaja bzdury, a po ich sprostowaniu sladu nie ma.

Lkanie, jaka to Łódź skrzywdzona przez cala Polskę tez zostalo. Skoro tniemy to rowniez teksty


szymkalisz said:


> Odnoszę jednak wrażenie, że cała Polska uwzięła się na tej biednej Łodzi.





Adolf Warski said:


> A ja proszę o briga dla obu za błędne używanie apostrofu.


Kurcze dzieki za zwrocenie uwagi na ten problem. Postaram sie wiecej nie bladzic


----------



## xsxxxxx

schlesier said:


> Cholera, znow przesladuja starszych braci w wierze hno: Tylko, ze wbrew temu co pisza rozne gazety, Gornik leci. Za to Widzew nie poniosl kary za handelek. Mam nadzieje, ze sprawiedliwosci stanie sie zadosc i w nowym sezonie zagramy z wami mecz na zapleczu ekstraklasy.


Eh...


----------



## J.T.Fly

Iwan said:


> Lkanie, jaka to Łódź skrzywdzona przez cala Polskę tez zostalo.


Tyle, że to na razie Ty łkasz, jak to Łódź skrzywdziła całą Polskę lobbując za Ykiem 

(MSPANC)


----------



## Iwan

J.T.Fly said:


> Tyle, że to na razie Ty łkasz, jak to Łódź skrzywdziła całą Polskę lobbując za Ykiem


W ktorym miejscu?


----------



## Spike J

^^
Na przykład w tym:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=39235360&postcount=2392


----------



## Iwan

Spike J said:


> ^^
> Na przykład w tym:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=39235360&postcount=2392


Gdziez w tym widzisz lkanie? Gdziez placz, ze inni pokrzywdzeni przez Łódź? Napisalem, ze innym miastom daleko do Was - czy to jest lkanie czy stwierdzenie faktu? Caly watek zszedl na temat łódzki bo zaczeliscie plakac "zabiorom"...


----------



## zonc

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=39260182&postcount=2111



Skumulowane Zuo said:


> Ostatnio mi się śniło, że toruń zalała Wisła... Spałem do 13, tak mi było miło.


Może teraz wywalicie go z forum... on nie jest zdrowy. ;\


----------



## shinzen

Heh, czemu od razu wywalić?


----------



## zonc

Takich ludobójców z przekonania już kilku z forum wyleciało. Ten dodatkowo notorycznie używa wulgarnego słownictwa.


----------



## talkinghead

zonc said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=39260182&postcount=2111
> 
> 
> 
> Może teraz wywalicie go z forum... on nie jest zdrowy. ;\


Miesiąc.


----------



## Kapitankloc

Proszę o ukaranie/upomnienie użytkowania Jagiel89 za niestosowne określanie pracowników fizycznych. W jego mniemaniu są to robole. 

Mimo upomnień nie przejawia woli zrozumiania sprawy. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=39278260#post39278260


----------



## J.T.Fly

Iwan said:


> Caly watek zszedl na temat łódzki bo zaczeliscie plakac "zabiorom"...


Cały wątek to zbiorowe łkanie, że zła Łódź lobbuje za Ykiem na koszt całej Polski, która jeździ 30khm/h. 

Sorry, ale tak to wygląda.


----------



## Iwan

J.T.Fly said:


> Cały wątek to zbiorowe łkanie, że zła Łódź lobbuje za Ykiem na koszt całej Polski, która jeździ 30khm/h.
> 
> Sorry, ale tak to wygląda.


Wymyslil bys cos swojego - przynajmniej bys byl oryginalny...


----------



## szymkalisz

shinzen said:


> Heh, czemu od razu wywalić?


Może dlatego, że Pan 625 karze mnie za użycie słowa "Kalisz" bądź "Ostrów Wlkp." w odstępie 5 stron wątku o KDP bo jak uzasadnia "to nie jest wątek o Kaliszu tylko o KDP". Chciałbym teraz dodac, że ta toczy się bezsensowna dyskusja o pociągu "Łodzianin" i o Gdyni jako bardzo o bardzo poszkodowanym miastu przez UĆ.


----------



## Iwan

szymkalisz said:


> Chciałbym teraz dodac, że ta toczy się bezsensowna dyskusja o pociągu "Łodzianin" i o Gdyni jako bardzo o bardzo poszkodowanym miastu przez UĆ.


Dyskutujemy o sensie inwestowania w KDP w swietle stanu infrastruktury kolejowej w kraju. Te kwestie sie ze soba wiaza, poniewaz inwestycja w KDP wplynie na to, jakie pieniadze beda przeznaczane na inne inwestycje. Moze zamiast prob wplywania na moderatorow w celu unikniecia niewygodnych dla Ciebie kwestii sprobujesz merytorycznie sie do nich odniesc?


----------



## Noodles_ZG

*Mam pewna uwage.*

Skoro watek o Ekstraklasie zostal zamkniety (do czasu startu rozgrywek) to moze wypadaloby "nagrodzic" tych, ktorzy sie do tego przyczynili.:bash: Bo wychodzi na to, ze przez kilku *debili* pozostali uzytkownicy nie moga dyskutowac o ekstraklasie/przygotowaniach do sezonu/transferach itd:bash:


----------



## capo_di_tutti_capi

^^ Właśnie, ja dla równowagi zgłoszę kandydaturę Arteksa. Za to, co wyboldowałeś i dalsze, idiotyczne, wywody.

EDIT: Wyboldowałeś fragment posta kallego, sorry


----------



## kalle_sg

talkinghead said:


> Masz na myśli ban za poniższe? Mnie i innych mieszkańców Dolnego Śląska to akurat bardzo się nie podobało. To ja już wole city vs city niż:


Tłumaczyłem już raz, o co mi wtedy chodziło. Nie widzę sensu w powtarzaniu.


----------



## talkinghead

kalle_sg said:


> Tłumaczyłem już raz, o co mi wtedy chodziło. Nie widzę sensu w powtarzaniu.


Nie przekonują mnie takie wytłumaczenia. 
Należy ci się brig.


----------



## kalle_sg

Nie traktuj tego jako prowokację, ale chyba sam nie jesteś o tym przekonany skoro jeszcze go nie dostałem.

Zresztą, nieważne. Jak się należy, to go wezmę. Mam tylko nadzieję, że inne "należy się" też będą przestrzegane.


----------



## 5zloty

xsxxxxx said:


> Originally Posted by schlesier
> Cholera, znow przesladuja starszych braci w wierze Tylko, ze wbrew temu co pisza rozne gazety, Gornik leci. Za to Widzew nie poniosl kary za handelek. Mam nadzieje, ze sprawiedliwosci stanie sie zadosc i w nowym sezonie zagramy z wami mecz na zapleczu ekstraklasy.
> 
> Eh...
> Eh...



Na jakiej podstawie tutaj został ban nałożony, bo naprawdę nie rozumiem, jak i sam zainteresowany

ps. i czemu mi multi-quote nie zyje


i odezwa schlesiera: 


> Witam,
> Chciałbym dowiedzieć się dlaczego zostałem zbanowany? Czy post http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=39199988&postcount=498 , który jak sądzę jest przyczyną bana, zawiera jakąś zabronioną treść? Czy samo określenie ?starsi bracia w wierze? ma według administracji wydźwięk pejoratywny? Zgadzam się, że post został napisany w nieco prowokacyjnym tonie ale było to odpowiedzią na ciągłe szkalowanie klubu, którego jestem kibicem. Natomiast doszukiwanie się w mojej wypowiedzi antysemickich haseł, jak również stawianie znaku równości między określeniami ?starsi bracia w wierze? i ?Hitlerowiec?, jest niesprawiedliwe i krzywdzące.
> schlesier


----------



## talkinghead

kalle_sg said:


> Nie traktuj tego jako prowokację, ale chyba sam nie jesteś o tym przekonany skoro jeszcze go nie dostałem.
> 
> Zresztą, nieważne. Jak się należy, to go wezmę. Mam tylko nadzieję, że inne "należy się" też będą przestrzegane.


Po prostu całą tą wymianę zdań traktuję jako ostrzeżenie dla ciebie. Kara "cielesna" będzie gdy nie pomoże ostrzeżenie.


----------



## markus1234

prosze o jakas terapie dla tego pana.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=39439908&postcount=13

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=39432018&postcount=170

"Madonna should go back to hell where Satan sent her from"


itd...

Mogl bym podac tutaj jeszcze wiecej tego typu idiotycznych postingow ale szkoda mi czasu.

Mysle ze miedzynarodowy dzial SSC nie sluzy temu aby Polscy uzerzy leczyli tam swoje antypolskie/katolickie obsesje i wygadywali stek bzdur.

Cala dzialalnosc Iluminata na miedzynarodowym forum polega na robieniu z Polakow kretynow. Nie wiem czemu to ma sluzyc. No chyba ze to jakis socjologiczny happening.


----------



## talkinghead

5zloty said:


> Na jakiej podstawie tutaj został ban nałożony, bo naprawdę nie rozumiem, jak i sam zainteresowany
> 
> ps. i czemu mi multi-quote nie zyje
> 
> 
> i odezwa schlesiera:


Sam sobie odpowiedział.


----------



## demmat

Jeszcze się pyta za co dostał bana :nuts:.


----------



## demmat

markus1234 said:


> Cala dzialalnosc Iluminata na miedzynarodowym forum polega na robieniu z Polakow kretynow. Nie wiem czemu to ma sluzyc. No chyba ze to jakis socjologiczny happening.


Polacy sami z siebie robią kretynów takimi akcjami. Co jest złego w tym że Iluminat napisał prawdę?? To, że źle to pokazuję Polskę?? Trudno, widocznie część społeczeństwa jest na tyle debilna, że inaczej nie da się tego pokazać.


----------



## 5zloty

A co ma robić? Zaśpiewać szanty na spotkaniu młodych elektryków? Ja rozumiem arbitralność, bo nie obiektywność modów, ale może chociaż czasem jakiś bardziej rozwinięty argument, niż tylko głupie przewracanie oczyma.


----------



## markus1234

Iluminat generalizuje "we in Poland...blah blah" "Poles..bla bla", kwestionuje wszystko co jest pozytywne "are we...bla bla ?" "do we...bla bla ?" i wymysla stek negatywnych bzdur. 

Przykladow bym mogl podac dziesiatki, ale szkoda mi na to czasu.


----------



## 5zloty

demmat said:


> Polacy sami z siebie robią *kretynów *takimi akcjami. Co jest złego w tym że Iluminat napisał prawdę?? To, że źle to pokazuję Polskę?? Trudno, widocznie część społeczeństwa jest na tyle *debilna*, że inaczej nie da się tego pokazać.


Wnoszę o bana dla tego użytkownika, który pod płaszczykiem cynizmu dopuszcza się pogardy dla ludzi niedorowziniętych umysłowo i wykorzystuje ich tragedię przeciwko antagonistycznemu, w stosunku do swojej drogi życiowej, poglądowi na świat innych


----------



## Guest

O mój Panie. Lipiec, wakacje, a wy się tak spinacie, jakby wam chatę okradli, wyluzujcie trochę na te parę tygodni, bo ostatni tydzień tutaj, to jakieś niewiarygodne mordobicie, franko i mortal kombat w jednym.


----------



## skansen

No, niektórzy powinni chyba zacząć nosić bokserki.


----------



## zonc

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=39445706&postcount=6375



misiotor said:


> Coraz gorzej z Tobą...dyskusja z Tobą nie ma sensu...geny ojca coraz bardziej Ci ciążą..


----------



## ivica

misiotor to prowokator ktorego kazdy post to wywolywanie city vs. city. prosta droga do bana


----------



## talkinghead

ivica said:


> misiotor to prowokator ktorego kazdy post to wywolywanie city vs. city. prosta droga do bana


Jedni warci drugich. Proponuję byście nie zaglądali wzajemnie w swoje wątki.


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

ZSB 3 dni za bluzgi


----------



## dexter2

Piotr-Stettin said:


> ZSB 3 dni za bluzgi


Masz na myśli "k***" i "dupę" w wątku o KDP?
Fakt, pojechał po bandzie... 
Wcale bym się nie zdziwił jakby z Krakowa już leciały rakiety na Łódź :lol:


----------



## Wituł

szymkalisz said:


> Może dlatego, że Pan 625 karze mnie za użycie słowa "Kalisz" bądź "Ostrów Wlkp." w odstępie 5 stron wątku o KDP bo jak uzasadnia "to nie jest wątek o Kaliszu tylko o KDP". Chciałbym teraz dodac, że ta toczy się bezsensowna dyskusja o pociągu "Łodzianin" i o Gdyni jako bardzo o bardzo poszkodowanym miastu *przez UĆ*.


nie podoba mi się bardzo przekręcanie nazwy mojego miasta. Jak jesteś niepiśmienny to się nie wypowiadaj.


----------



## Szycha

^^ to dzieciak (lat kilkanaście), któremu się nudzi, znany z dużo gorszych postów opierających się na szczerej nienawiści do różnych miast na innych forach. Aż dziw bierze, że pewien użytkownik z Poznania został zbanowany prewencyjnie a ten dalej bawi się w najlepsze.

Zresztą, już tutaj bringi miał.


----------



## 625

beatdown said:


> tak, ahmedy robią dużo dla tych miast.


Dyskusja o Śląsku, najpierw zaczął od tego sprawdzania śląskości innych forumowiczów:



beatdown said:


> ty jak ty, a przodkowie?
> no chyba, że dla własnej korzyści w tym temacie, uważasz że byle hasan czy halim urodzony w Dortmundzie jest *prawdziwym* Niemcem a mulongo bolongo z Londynu jest *prawdziwym* Anglikiem. oni też tam pracują i kto wie, może nawet się uczą.


więc miesiąc. Choć to chyba bardzo mało za takie wybryli.


----------



## desmo

kalle_sg said:


> Użytkownik aliveinchains dostał bana za ciągłe robienie city vs city. Teraz wrócił z nickiem son_of_kyuss i robi dokładnie to samo. Proszę o bana dla niego za drugie konto


A co z tym? Przeciez drugie konto to automatyczny ban?


----------



## J.T.Fly

Wituł;39477952 said:


> nie podoba mi się bardzo przekręcanie nazwy mojego miasta. Jak jesteś niepiśmienny to się nie wypowiadaj.


Akurat tutaj autor chyba użył tego ironicznie, w sensie "poszkodowany przez Uć", które to sformułowanie często gęsto padało przy okazji dyskusji o S8, a obecnie o KDP.

EDIT:
ZSB może przesadził, ale i święty by się zdenerwował tłumacząć niektóre rzeczy. Bo co do meritum to miał 100% racji.


----------



## Mika'el

*salient hunter* 3 dni za



> moze bedziecie sie smiac jak juz bedziecie mieli te hale bo wiesz... Ta GDYŃSKA JUZ STOI
> Gdańsk - niby duze miasto a same wieśniaki


----------



## talkinghead

son_of_kyuss ban za 2 konto.


----------



## Noodles_ZG

Moderatory cos ostatnio duzo pracy maja :crazy:


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=39485008&postcount=460

Znaleźli target, ale źle zrobili, że uderzyli.


----------



## talkinghead

nsolak said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=39485008&postcount=460
> 
> Znaleźli target, ale źle zrobili, że uderzyli.


Nie wiem. Coś kliknąłem i gość znikł


----------



## sharky_88

talkinghead said:


> aleph_null - miesiąc.


czemu tak wysoko ?


----------



## talkinghead

sharky_88 said:


> czemu tak wysoko ?


Omsknęła mi się myszka ... miało być 2 miesiące.
Dlatego że jest to forum które lubię poczytać nie musząc mieć oczu dokoła głowy czy aby dzieci mi nie zaglądają przez ramię.


----------



## bronhorst

Noodles_ZG said:


> Moderatory cos ostatnio duzo pracy maja :crazy:


Wakacje?


----------



## zonc

talkinghead said:


> Jedni warci drugich. Proponuję byście nie zaglądali wzajemnie w swoje wątki.


Czy ja pisze w ich toruńskich wątkach? Nie.

Ten facet prawie postów nie ma, ale to co ma... napisał w Bydgoszczy. Jeszcze obraża człowieka, a Ty na to pozwalasz. Dajesz mi przyzwolenie na tekst w stylu: "A Twoja stara..."? Skoro po rodzinie jedziemy...


----------



## talkinghead

zonc said:


> Czy ja pisze w ich toruńskich wątkach? Nie.
> 
> Ten facet prawie postów nie ma, ale to co ma... napisał w Bydgoszczy. Jeszcze obraża człowieka, a Ty na to pozwalasz. Dajesz mi przyzwolenie na tekst w stylu: "A Twoja stara..."? Skoro po rodzinie jedziemy...


ok.


----------



## Michał Ch.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=432488

*mistrzpankracy *AKA donaldinio AKA mercedesu AKA mammiodekwuchu AKA vatkiller AKA babaruch ?


----------



## wloclawianin

del.


----------



## Guest

Michał Ch.;39557942 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=432488
> 
> *mistrzpankracy *AKA donaldinio AKA mercedesu AKA mammiodekwuchu AKA vatkiller AKA babaruch ?


Tak czy owak-banować, Czechy maja prawie 3 razy wiecej, a Słowacja 2 razy większą niż podaje. A Polska też trochę mniej. Czyli okłamywanie statystyk :lol: Jakaś choroba?


----------



## Michał Ch.

Zalatuje mi tu 60mld :devil:


----------



## HS

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=39559670&posted=1#post39559670

Czy macie wpływ na gooch23, prawdopodobnie Brytyjczyka?
Szczególnie chodzi mi o ten post:



gooch23 said:


> so you are a pole? do you seriously want to talk about drinking too much!!:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:You poles have a massive chip on your shoulder about western countries oh and russia and the '*******'..basically anyone that isnt a pole or from eastern europe:nuts:


----------



## mateq

^^ na razie brig.


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=432488

Zróbcie coś z nim, albo za kłamstwa, albo za kolejne konto, albo za pismo jak debil.


----------



## Michał Ch.

Michał Ch.;39557942 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=432488
> 
> *mistrzpankracy *AKA donaldinio AKA mercedesu AKA mammiodekwuchu AKA vatkiller AKA babaruch ?



Rozkręca się 



mistrzpankracy said:


> Nsolak i michał Ch - a plombe wam wyjebać hehe?


----------



## ziemniaki

mistrzpankracy said:


> Originally Posted by mistrzpankracy
> Nsolak i michał Ch - a plombe wam wyjebać hehe?


Nie no, to już jest po prostu bezczelność, za takie coś automatycznie powinien wylecieć, a dodając do tego to, że jest klonem...
Przez takich osobników z inteligentnego forum robi się onet...


----------



## 625

Się skręcił.


----------



## ziemniaki

^^ Ciekawe kiedy mu się znudzi?


----------



## E2rdEm

625 said:


> Się skręcił.


No ale jak, był klonem? Czy samo onetowanie / dzieckoneostradowanie wystarczyło na bana?


----------



## pmaciej7

^^ Nawet jeśli nie był klonem, to jeszcze mamy tu groźby. A to jest karalne (art. 190 k.k.).



> Nsolak i michał Ch - a plombe wam wyjebać hehe?


----------



## E2rdEm

^^ Ja tak tylko z ciekawości pytam... :shifty:


----------



## Guest

Przepraszam, czy ty się pytasz czy tutaj onetowanie wystarczy na bana? No bez jaj.


----------



## DonDiegoDeLaVega

Może to stomatolog był i chciał nieodpłatnie założyć dwóm forumowiczom plomby światłoutwardzalne?


----------



## Guest

No w ZOMO już jeden stomatolog jest, u takiego to chętnie przyjąłbym usługę


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

Portal "Port Europa"

ban za spamowanie

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=4327520


----------



## mateq

nsolak said:


> No w ZOMO już jeden stomatolog jest, u takiego to chętnie przyjąłbym usługę


Ja tu tylko sprzątam


----------



## 625

mistrzpankracy AKA discopoloking BANNED


----------



## ziemniaki

^^ Znowu?:lol:


----------



## pmaciej7

Jak to znowu? Dzisiaj to dopiero jego pierwsze konto.


----------



## kowal 3D

SSC wciąga


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## PLH

^^ :lol:

Gość idzie w zaparte, nie powiem. Powinien wydać _Księgę imion dla nowych użytkowników SSC_ 

Cały czas to samo IP?


----------



## mateq

Marceli Szpak said:


> A czy gdyby użył słowa prącie , ***** , siusiak , to tez by dostał bringa ?


Bringa nie...


----------



## Ellilamas

Postuluję aby zmienić tytuł wątku na:
Księga bringów i bangów


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

^^ Bart 









przepraszam nie mogłem się powstrzymać 

EOT


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## talkinghead




----------



## Piotr-Stettin

mateq









ok to gdzie przenosimy?


----------



## mateq

^^ 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=520877


----------



## zonc

Pytanie: czy jeżeli zmienię nick na KU*DE to dostanę bana?

To nie jest prowokacja, pytam poważnie.

( W miejsce gwiazdki wiadoma literka )


----------



## capo_di_tutti_capi

^^ Turcy mogą potraktować to jako prowokację


----------



## 625

zonc said:


> Pytanie: czy jeżeli zmienię nick na KU*DE to dostanę bana?
> 
> To nie jest prowokacja, pytam poważnie.
> 
> ( W miejsce gwiazdki wiadoma literka )


Oczywiście. Bo możesz go zmienić tylko przez założenie drugiego konta.


----------



## zonc

625 said:


> Oczywiście. Bo możesz go zmienić tylko przez założenie drugiego konta.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=435320



@Cappi

Dobre.


----------



## 625

zonc said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=435320


brzydki nick + caps lock = BAN


----------



## 0maniek0

^ zonc dostaje od was jakies podarki za donoszenie czy robi to z wlasnej nieprzymuszonej woli?


----------



## zonc

625 załatwia mi kubki z logiem Wrocławia. Kawa w nich smakuje, że ho ho ho.


----------



## 625

Kawa w nich smakuje jak kawa. A nie jak lura ze starbaxa 

Za nazywanie postawy obywatelskiej donoszeniem jest brig, ale teraz mi się nie chce.


----------



## Boogie

Piotr-Stettin said:


> mateq
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok to gdzie przenosimy?


Całość do najlepszych cytatów, tylko nie będzie efektu, bo nie będzxie widać Waszych avatarów.


----------



## Milling

Boogie said:


> Całość do najlepszych cytatów, tylko nie będzie efektu, bo nie będzxie widać Waszych avatarów.


Zawsze można porobić screeny.


----------



## skansen

625 said:


> brzydki nick + caps lock = BAN


Popieram, ale są też inne sytuacje. Mi ten nick śmierdzi: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=274174


----------



## krzewi

Prowokacyjny ^^


----------



## talkinghead

Detoxicated.


----------



## Szycha

Mam już dosyć wypocin tego kaliskiego nastolatka na innych forach, lecz widzę, że i na tym większość jego wypowiedzi skupia się przede wszystkim na chorobliwej nienawiści do innych ośrodków miejskich. Był już tutaj bringowany za głupie wojenki miasto-miasto, być może czas na dalsze kroki? 

Tutaj bardzo merytoryczny wpis w dziale inwestycje [Kalisz] Park wodny



szymkalisz said:


> Pozdrowienia dla Bydzi. Gdzieś czytałem, że gdyby nie zniszczenie Kalisza przez Prusaków (czyli POZnan*iaków i Ostrowiaków też) w 1914 roku - Kalisz byłby wielkości Bydzi właśnie.
> i nie 100 tys. tylko ponad 107 tys czyli w zaokrągleniu 110!


----------



## ziemniaki

Czemu ciągle w tej księdze widzę wyrażenie BRING?? Może mi ktoś wytłumaczyć skąd to się bierze?


----------



## 625

@szymkalisz - Niezła żenada. Ban.


----------



## 625

ziemniaki said:


> Czemu ciągle w tej księdze widzę wyrażenie BRING?? Może mi ktoś wytłumaczyć skąd to się bierze?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=39831564#post39831564


----------



## pmaciej7

ziemniaki said:


> Czemu ciągle w tej księdze widzę wyrażenie BRING?? Może mi ktoś wytłumaczyć skąd to się bierze?


Stare rękopisy odnalezione przypadkiem przez arabskich pasterzy podają dwie wersje, obie równie prawdopodobne:

1. Słowo to wywodzi się z piosenki Iron Maiden "bring your daughter to the slaughter", jako synonim prowadzenia (bring) na rzeź (to the slaughter) niesfornych użytkowników.

2. Autorem tego słowa był niejaki Stasiua. Powiedział tak raz, drugi, trzeci, koledzy z miasta na B go obśmiali, dzięki czemu określenie stało się sławne i tak już zostało.


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## shinzen

^^ Lata 1999 i 2000 co bardziej zaznajomieni w temacie siedzieli na IRCu. Na czatach zawsze poziom był tragiczny (nie dotyczył moderatorów oczywiście  )


----------



## mateq

625 said:


> @szymkalisz - Niezła żenada. Ban.


Uprzedziłeś mnie. Szkoda


----------



## DonDiegoDeLaVega

Ale jest też pozytyw. Pieknie się nasz motyw POZnan* upowszechnia poza granicami miasta :cheers:


*We know how destroy Calisia.


----------



## dawidny

Czemu w ogóle POZnan? Od POSnet na kasach z marketu. Fajna kampania ale kto ją wymyślił i od czego pochodzi?


----------



## Picek

mateq said:


> Uprzedziłeś mnie. Szkoda


A co robicie zawody kto więcej banów rozda?


----------



## Rook Dio

fajna jest ta new-age'owa pisownia poznania. Skad sie wziela i do czego ma byc?


----------



## skansen

^^ GOOgle*

*http://epoznan.pl/index.php?section=news&subsection=news&id=13293


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

MIKolas - brig za chamstwo



MIKolas said:


> albo jebac jebac kdt
> jebac jebac kdt
> (byłem na meczu kiedyś )


----------



## marns

czasem mam wrażenie że *m_m* to ta sama osoba co *ziomPL* - ten sam poziom dyskusji i konfliktowania się z użytkownikami, pisze w tych samych wątkach rejestracja m_m akurat zbiega się z tym jak ziomPL dostał dwutygodniowego briga za obrażanie innych użytkowników.


----------



## ivica

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=40079284&postcount=2518



Lucky Luke said:


> Człowieku zrozum, że oni nie są świętymi krowami i nikt za nich nie będzie nic robił. Mieli czas, aby się przenieść to woleli się bunkrować, więc teraz nie spieprzają, bo są sobie tylko winni.


koledze nalezy sie upomnienie.... rozumiem mozna dyskutowac, roznic sie ale dlaczego od razu z takim ordynarnym slownictwem ??


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## r6666

ivica said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=40079284&postcount=2518
> 
> 
> 
> koledze nalezy sie upomnienie.... rozumiem mozna dyskutowac, roznic sie ale dlaczego od razu z takim ordynarnym slownictwem ??


Jątrzysz kolego,daj sobie na wstrzymanie.


----------



## Wesoły Romek

ivica said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=40079284&postcount=2518
> 
> 
> 
> koledze nalezy sie upomnienie.... rozumiem mozna dyskutowac, roznic sie ale dlaczego od razu z takim ordynarnym slownictwem ??


Hmm.. gdzie to ordydarne słownictwo ??


----------



## Michał Ch.

Nie wiem, ale swego czasu pamiętam, że ów user dostał briga, właśnie za słownictwo


----------



## dexter2

Też nie widzę, gdzie tam jest nieprzyzwoite słownictwo. Przynajmniej w tym kontekście.

http://sjp.pwn.pl/haslo.php?id=2499896


----------



## ivica

ok w takim razie od dzisiaj mozna uzywac slow uznanych za niecenzuralne na tym forum ??


----------



## desmo

Falszowanie historii, wybielanie nazistow, a to wszystko w watku o konstrukcji stadionu:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=40115960&postcount=93

^^
ban


----------



## Marcin

ivica said:


> ok w takim razie od dzisiaj mozna uzywac slow uznanych za niecenzuralne na tym forum ??


Oby, trzeba miesc jakis wentyl aby moc czasami spuscic zdenerwowanie jakie wywoluje powszechna i szerzaca sie glupota na tym forum – a ktorej nikt nie ma zamiaru sankcjonowac.


----------



## 625

A niech to dunder świśnie, bunt na forum?


----------



## skansen

Mo**la noga! Kur*ze piecz**e!


----------



## dawidny

Mozilla noga. Kuracjusze pieczkie :lol: ??


----------



## Lysy

Proszę o działanie:


Pawel6654 said:


> No to kurwa mać !!! no to kiedy wreście to wybudują !! i tyle żem się przez rok usłyszał i tera nie ma kasy to może nie ferenc wspomoże albo niech jeszcze raz unia dofinansuje ?


Ten user ma więcej "wartościowych" wypowiedzi.


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

^^ Dostał 5 dni na uspokojenie


----------



## Krze

> W kontekscie afery z "Poznańskimi Słowikami" tęcza nad stadionem Lecha nikogo nie powinna dziwić


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=40217612&postcount=7155

Nie wiem, czy jestem przewrażliwiony, czy nie rozumiem warszawskiego poczucia humoru, ale nie podobają mi się żarty z cudzego nieszczęścia.

^^
10 dni
625


----------



## mateq

Ja briga anuluję, gdyż z "Poznańskimi Słowikami" afery nigdy żadnej nie było. Jest to renomowany chór, działający z sukcesami nieprzerwanie od wielu lat.

http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poznańskie_Słowiki

Co innego "Polskie Słowiki"...

http://wiadomosci.wp.pl/kat,1342,ti...enia,wid,10043813,wiadomosc.html?ticaid=1870d


----------



## Jakub Warszauer

Użytkownik "mcz" podnieca się na poszczególnych wątkach jednym i tym samym


----------



## markus1234

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=40231278&postcount=50

Nasz rodak (?) chyba sie za duzo rapu nasluchal...


----------



## Conrado

Dacie mu wreszcie bana?! Groźby w obec moderatora! :



Wrocman said:


> 625, cenzorze i adminie od siedmiu boleści. *Namierzę cię i za bezpodstawne, i uporczywe wycinanie moich postów odwdzięczę się tak, jak na to zasługujesz*. Skoro prośby i apele nie skutkują, to widocznie przemawiają do ciebie tylko takie środki perswazji, jakie sam lubisz - chamskie i bezpardonowe. A może chcesz sprawę karną o prześladowanie elektroniczne i nieuzasadnione ograniczanie swobody wypowiedzi na e-forum PUBLICZNYM ???


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=40452082&postcount=8333


----------



## J_J

@ Wrocman 3 brig = ban. Z resztą 625 się plażuje nad morzem teraz, w takim razie mnie czeka Prokurator?


----------



## michal_w

J_J said:


> @ Wrocman 3 brig = ban. Z resztą 625 się plażuje nad morzem teraz.


Wielkie dzięki!! 
W końcu ktoś zrobił z nim porządek.


----------



## dawidny

Mogę z ciekawości zapytać jak to jest mieć moda z tego samego miasta co zwykli forumowiczowie? Jak z nimi żyjecie, widać po tym przykładzie z Wrocławia, że mieć w swoich szeregach moda czasami denerwuje, przeszkadza, hmmm... Mieliśmy szansę na łódzkiego moda i chyba na szczęście się nie udało.  Jak żyjecie ze swoimi "patronami" ?? Jak oni z Wami żyją?  Wrocman to był jakiś szczególnie denerwujący user??


----------



## Marcin

dawidny said:


> Mogę z ciekawości zapytać jak to jest mieć moda z tego samego miasta co zwykli forumowiczowie? Jak z nimi żyjecie, widać po tym przykładzie z Wrocławia, że mieć w swoich szeregach moda czasami denerwuje, przeszkadza, hmmm... Mieliśmy szansę na łódzkiego moda i chyba na szczęście się nie udało.  Jak żyjecie ze swoimi "patronami" ?? Jak oni z Wami żyją?  Wrocman to był jakiś szczególnie denerwujący user??


… to wszystko juz wkrotce w najnowszym odcinku popularnego serialu »Moda na Moda«.


----------



## dawidny

tytuł odcinka "Banowanie na śniadanie" :lol:


----------



## epigon

Nie sądzę, że banowanie Wrocmana to był dobry pomysł. Może i miał kontrowersyjne poglądy, ale miał do tego prawo.

ps: Tak wiem, że był czasami upierdliwy i pisał od rzeczy i mnie też wiele jego wypowiedzi wkurzało, ale jednak moim osobistym zdaniem nie zasłużył sobie na bana.


----------



## Conrado

:banana::banana::banana:
Wrocman dostał bana! Ha ! Wreszcie :cheers:
Czytający Wrocławskie wątki z cała pewnością się ucieszą!


----------



## tolek_88

Conrado said:


> :banana::banana::banana:
> Wrocman dostał bana! Ha ! Wreszcie :cheers:
> Czytający Wrocławskie wątki z cała pewnością się ucieszą!


tak, najlepiej cieszyć się, że zbanowali kogoś kto śmiał mieć inne poglądy. Bo ośmielił się być zwolennikiem szerokich dróg i nie stawiał roweru ponad wszystko. 
Nie kwestionuje słuszności bana, bo mimo że można się zdenerwować na 625, który kasuje posty z którymi się nie zgadza, to posty typu "wyśledzę Cie" to już przegięcie. 
Natomiast podklaskiwanie jest dziecinne.


----------



## dawidny

Można go porównać do jakiegoś innego usera który już wcześniej został zbanowany?? Myślę że problem Wrocmena był taki że z 625 po prostu nie potrafił pogadać szczerze na PM...


----------



## mateq

Ban bezdyskusyjny. Nawet gdyby trzech brigów nie było. 

625 jak wróci z wypoczynku musi zdecydować jak potraktować groźby wobec jego osoby.


----------



## Tygrys

@melion = @delfin_pl = city vs. city.


----------



## J_J

Z mojej strony - Wrocman nie został zbanowany za poglądy. 3 brigi to ban i koniec.


----------



## skansen

Nie chciałbym tu teraz tego wałkować, ale nie mogę przejść obok tego obojętnie. Nie bądźmy hipokrytami. Po pierwsze: groźby pod adresem admina to nie są poglądy, to jest przestępstwo i to powinien być wystarczający powód do bana. Po drugie: wszyscy wiemy, że są na forum userzy, którzy mają na koncie więcej niż 3 brigi i nikt ich nie banuje. Dziękuję za uwagę.


----------



## J_J

Gdyby Wrocman tylko robił burdel, to bym tylko wyciął. Takich rzeczy tolerować akurat nie będę, choć groźby karalne to nie były.


----------



## drugastrona

skansen said:


> Nie chciałbym tu teraz tego wałkować, ale nie mogę przejść obok tego obojętnie. Nie bądźmy hipokrytami. Po pierwsze: groźby pod adresem admina to nie są poglądy, to jest przestępstwo i to powinien być wystarczający powód do bana. Po drugie: wszyscy wiemy, że są na forum userzy, którzy mają na koncie więcej niż 3 brigi i nikt ich nie banuje. Dziękuję za uwagę.


Może chodzi o to, że 3 brigi w jednym roku/miesiącu = ban?:dunno:


----------



## Guest

E tam, szkoda, ciekawy folklor się skończył


----------



## Adolf Warski

Mnie ciekawi tu przede wszystkim: jak wygląda sprawa karna o prześladowanie elektroniczne?


----------



## J_J

Mnie to też bardzo interesuje, ale autor już nie będzie miał szansy na rozwinięcie tematu.


----------



## Rafis

J_J said:


> @ Wrocman 3 brig = ban. Z resztą 625 się plażuje nad morzem teraz, w takim razie mnie czeka Prokurator?


papa wrocmanku :lol:


----------



## KKtw

Adolf Warski said:


> Mnie ciekawi tu przede wszystkim: jak wygląda sprawa karna o prześladowanie elektroniczne?


A ja dodaję jeszcze swoje 2 pytania (z ciekawości):
1) Czy uporczywe zakładanie nowego konta (choćby głośna sprawa "donaldihnio, mercedesu"), nawet jeśli dostało się briga/baana, kwalifikuje się pod przestępstwo informatyczne?

2) Jeżeli dane adresy IP (tzn. użytkujący komputerów o danej serii adresów) zostały przez moda/admina zakwalifikowane do zbanowania, a wśród nich znajdzie się np. mój - mam pecha. Czy istnieje możliwość apelacji?

Poproszę tylko o odpowiedź (gdyby coś takiego mnie przypadkiem spotkało). Oświadczam, że nie wspieram żadnego zbanowanego usera w zakładaniu nowych kont.


----------



## jarekles

moim skromnym zdaniem ban dla wrocmana, to za dużo. Ma skrajne poglądy, pyskolił, gdy były wycinane jego posty, ale nie jest groźny, a poza mostem Szczytnickim we Wrocławiu, tak bardzo nie manifestował swoich poglądów.
Naturalnie ocena należy się moim zdaniem do 625


----------



## Adolf Warski

KKtw said:


> A ja dodaję jeszcze swoje 2 pytania (z ciekawości):
> 1) Czy uporczywe zakładanie nowego konta (choćby głośna sprawa "donaldihnio, mercedesu"), nawet jeśli dostało się briga/baana, kwalifikuje się pod przestępstwo informatyczne?


Nie. Za to karalne jest zgodnie z art. 296b kodeksu karnego, umieszczanie linków.



KKtw said:


> 2) Jeżeli dane adresy IP (tzn. użytkujący komputerów o danej serii adresów) zostały przez moda/admina zakwalifikowane do zbanowania, a wśród nich znajdzie się np. mój - mam pecha. Czy istnieje możliwość apelacji?


W Polsce nie. Ale mogą pojawić się przepisy o niedyskryminacyjnym dostępie do dóbr i usług, możliwe, że w Holandii takie już są. Tak więc - kto wie?


----------



## HAL 9010

Oj dajcie sobie spokój z nim i przestańcie biadolić, że naruszył czyjąś strefę osobistą, bo publiczne dyskusje na takie tematy są nie na miejscu. Osoba, która została tym dotknięta czyli admin tudzież osoba powiązana z tą sprawą powinna odbyć męską rozmowę *prywanie*. Zamiast zachowywać się na poziomie to niektóre osoby robią z tego wątku telenowele brazylijskie albo też argentyńskie jak kto woli, no ale jak zwykle ludzie lubią zwąchiwać "sensacje XX wieku".


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

Popieram. Już wystarczy tej telenoweli.


----------



## ziemniaki

Po prostu niektórzy są niereformowalni i czasami dla dobra ogółu należy takie jednostki odizolować .
Tyle w temacie.


----------



## Hyper

dawidny said:


> Mogę z ciekawości zapytać jak to jest mieć moda z tego samego miasta co zwykli forumowiczowie?


W sumie dobrze, bo Piotr "żyje" z nami i dużo się udziela. Wie co jest grane i widzi prośby na bieżąco, stąd współpraca układa się na razie bardzo dobrze.


----------



## jacekq

dawidny said:


> Mogę z ciekawości zapytać jak to jest mieć moda z tego samego miasta co zwykli forumowiczowie? Jak z nimi żyjecie, widać po tym przykładzie z Wrocławia, że mieć w swoich szeregach moda czasami denerwuje, przeszkadza, hmmm... Mieliśmy szansę na łódzkiego moda i chyba na szczęście się nie udało.  Jak żyjecie ze swoimi "patronami" ?? Jak oni z Wami żyją?  Wrocman to był jakiś szczególnie denerwujący user??


Można wiedzieć. Nie odczuwam szczególnych korzyści z faktu, że jakiś moderator jest z tego samego miasta co ja. Dostałem niedawno briga od TH. Faktycznie, możliwość poznania kogoś osobiście (w moim przypadku 625), pozwala na lepsze zrozumienie. Słowo pisane na forum nierzadko odbierane jest nieadekwatnie do intencji. W tzw. realu wygląda to inaczej.

Na koniec - Wrocman był bardzo denerwujący i nie chodzi o poglądy.


----------



## Patryjota

Dobra ta szczerze to o co chodzi ? Ładna pogoda nie chce wam się jechac nad jezioro ? Jest ban koniec kropka


----------



## corckie

Otóż to. Wrocman krzyczy, że to publiczne forum. A tymczasem to forum prywatne i admini /oraz mianowani przez administratora moderatorzy/ mogą banować wszystkich ile im się tylko żywnie podoba.


----------



## Kaoz

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=40603870&postcount=1476

Na pewno temu panu należy się ostrzeżenie, to nie jest onet aby w taki sposób odpowiadać innemu forumowiczowi.

2 tygodnie/P


----------



## Conrado

Zbanowany Wrocman wrócił! Chyba nie wie, ze nie można zakładac kolejnych kont, i sam przyznaje się do powrotu!

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=444854


----------



## mikeleg

Mógłbym się dowiedzieć dlaczego Luxis został zbanowany?


----------



## Patryjota

Conrado said:


> Zbanowany Wrocman wrócił! Chyba nie wie, ze nie można zakładac kolejnych kont, i sam przyznaje się do powrotu!
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=444854


banned


----------



## darius.

mateq said:


> Ban bezdyskusyjny. Nawet gdyby trzech brigów nie było.
> 
> 625 jak wróci z wypoczynku musi zdecydować jak potraktować groźby wobec jego osoby.


A skoro mnie niejaki lenin grozi i obraża (w wątku o kryzysie), to czy też spotkają go jakieś konsekwencje? Też jest irytujący w głupotach jakie wypisuje i poza tym jego nick...

EDIT: to nie jest donos, to jest głos w dyskusji w sprawie wrocmana. Jeśli on pisał głupoty i był irytujący (także dla mnie, ale mi to zwisa, tak jak ów lenin) i nikt go w sumie poważnie nie traktował, to co z innymi userami, którzy niewiele mu ustępują - też moga się spodziewać banów?


----------



## r6666

darius. said:


> A skoro mnie niejaki lenin grozi i obraża (w wątku o kryzysie), to czy też spotkają go jakieś konsekwencje? Też jest irytujący w głupotach jakie wypisuje i poza tym jego nick...
> 
> EDIT: to nie jest donos, to jest głos w dyskusji w sprawie wrocmana. Jeśli on pisał głupoty i był irytujący (także dla mnie, ale mi to zwisa, tak jak ów lenin) i nikt go w sumie poważnie nie traktował, to co z innymi userami, którzy niewiele mu ustępują - też moga się spodziewać banów?


Obaj sobie daliście do wiwatu,ale dyskusja jest bardzo ciekawa.Odpuście sobie inwektywy i będzie ok.


----------



## Conrado

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=445072 Wrocman hno:


----------



## darius.

^^^ widać, że to jednak dziecko...


----------



## J_J

No nic. Mamy czas.


----------



## tolek_88

darius. said:


> EDIT: to nie jest donos, to jest głos w dyskusji w sprawie wrocmana. Jeśli on pisał głupoty i był irytujący (także dla mnie, ale mi to zwisa, tak jak ów lenin) i nikt go w sumie poważnie nie traktował, to co z innymi userami, którzy niewiele mu ustępują - też moga się spodziewać banów?


Wrocman dostał bana za tekst w stylu "jak Cie znajde to Ci pokaże". I jakkolwiek można się nie zgadzać ze sposobem moderowania przez 625 względem swoich poglądów, to za taki tekst należy się ban. 
Aczkolwiek "misja" Conrado wydaje mi się dziecinna. Ale forum nie ma cenzusu wiekowego, więc ma do tego prawo.


----------



## Conrado

tolek_88 said:


> Aczkolwiek "misja" Conrado wydaje mi się dziecinna. Ale forum nie ma cenzusu wiekowego, więc ma do tego prawo.


Dziecinna? Po prostu zauważam, że wraca zbanowany user, wiec pisze w księdze. Zanim zacznie obrażać wszystkich na około i wypisywać swoje chore, nie stworzone teorie. Nie oszukujmy się, wielu userom przeszkadzał, mi takze, ale gdyby potrafił utrzymać poziom dyskusji i trochę honoru nikt by się nie przyczepił.


----------



## J_J

@coxinha - tygodniowy ban.
Zmiana - ban bezterminowy za założenie nowego konta podczas bana.


----------



## Boogie

tolek_88 said:


> Wrocman dostał bana za tekst w stylu "jak Cie znajde to Ci pokaże". I jakkolwiek można się nie zgadzać ze sposobem moderowania przez 625 względem swoich poglądów, to za taki tekst należy się ban.
> Aczkolwiek "misja" Conrado wydaje mi się dziecinna. Ale forum nie ma cenzusu wiekowego, więc ma do tego prawo.


625 udziela sie także w watku o parkowaniu w miastach. Jest oczywiście stroną w dyskusji (reprezentuje stanowisko ogólnej wiedzy tematyki trasportowej, a nie ludowe madrości o poszerzaniu dróg), nikomu jeszcze nie dał tam ani bana ani brga, pomimo tego, że niektórzy po raz setny pytają o to samo i powtarzają po raz setny dawno już obalone absurdalne argumenty.


----------



## Luxis

mikeleg said:


> Mógłbym się dowiedzieć dlaczego Luxis został zbanowany?


No właśnie!
Sam chciałbym się dowiedzieć!! :/

do dzisiaj miałem 5 dniowego bana

hno:


----------



## smar

^^http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=40531712&postcount=3035


----------



## Luxis

To nie był ot generalnie, miało to związek ze statystyka. poza tym była to ciekawostka pokazująca ile jest autostrad w Niemczech w porównaniu do naszych mapek, mógł to chociaż ktoś przeniść do wątku Autostrady w Niemczech, ale żeby odrazu bana?? Za takie coś?? :/
Rozumiem, żeby było jasne i gdyby pisało w tytule tego wątku tak jak w innych (Wiadomości Dnia, Pytania do GDDKiA) w [] brig, to bym tego tam nie umieszczał, ale NIGDZIE nie jest to napisane :bash:


----------



## Patryjota

Luxis said:


> To nie był ot generalnie, miało to związek ze statystyka. poza tym była to ciekawostka pokazująca ile jest autostrad w Niemczech w porównaniu do naszych mapek, mógł to chociaż ktoś przeniść do wątku Autostrady w Niemczech, ale żeby odrazu bana?? Za takie coś?? :/
> Rozumiem, żeby było jasne i gdyby pisało w tytule tego wątku tak jak w innych (Wiadomości Dnia, Pytania do GDDKiA) w [] brig, to bym tego tam nie umieszczał, ale NIGDZIE nie jest to napisane :bash:


W każdym wątku jeśli tworzy się OT mozna oczekiwać kary od moda


----------



## Schroedinger's Cat

J.T.Fly said:


> Trochę szacunku dla osób poświęcających swój wolny czas całkowicie za darmo tylko po to, żebyś nie zatonął w morzu onetowego gówna jaśnie wielmożny panie hrabio.


:|




DonDiegoDeLaVega said:


> Pierwszy święty tamtego wątku się odezwał


Zdecydowanie byłem najgorszym draniem. Bluzgałem ile wlezie, nie dziwota, że wątek zamknięto przeze mnie



Poz83 said:


> Nie rozumiem dlaczego się dziwisz - przed ostatnią kolejką mateq wyraźnie napisał, że nie wolno używać określeń typu "Craxa", "Areczka", a Ty pisałeś tak za każdym razem kiedy wymieniałeś nazwy tych zespołów. Najpierw wypadałoby przeczytać zasady kierujące danym wątkiem, a dopiero później - ewentualnie - się awanturować.


Mateq sobie coś obwieścił, ale ja nawet nie miałem szansy się o tym dowiedzieć, bo skąd miałem wiedzieć o tych nowych idiotycznych zasadach? Nie mam zwyczaju przeglądać pierwszego postu w danym wątku bo a nuż jakiś moderator sobie tam coś naskrobał.
Forma "Wisełka" też jest zabroniona? A wolno napisać, że jakaś drużyna zagrała słaby mecz, czy to też będzie uznane za prowokację i dybanie na godność danego klubu?


----------



## Poz83

^^ A skąd niby ja o tym wiedziałem? Też nie zaglądam nigdy do pierwszego postu/strony, gdy wątek ma tych stron kilkadziesiąt/kilkaset. Tyle tylko, że JAK BYK W TYTULE jest napisane, aby przeczytać pierwszego posta (wcześniej tego dopisku nie było). Jako stały user wątku o Ekstraklasie powinienieś zwrócić na to uwagę bo trudno tego nie zauważyć, bo rzuca się w oczy; ja - i pewnie nie tylko ja - jakoś zwróciłem.



Schroedinger's Cat said:


> Forma "Wisełka" też jest zabroniona? A wolno napisać, że jakaś drużyna zagrała słaby mecz, czy to też będzie uznane za prowokację i dybanie na godność danego klubu?


No to skoro teraz wiesz, że warto zajrzeć do pierwszego posta w wątku o Ekstraklasie, to ładnie to zrób (czytaj: przeczytaj uważnie nowe zasady udzielania się w owym wątku) i nie zadawaj w przyszłości głupich pytań.


----------



## Schroedinger's Cat

Poz83 said:


> ^^ A skąd niby ja o tym wiedziałem? Też nie zaglądam nigdy do pierwszego postu/strony, gdy wątek ma tych stron kilkadziesiąt/kilkaset. Tyle tylko, że JAK BYK W TYTULE jest napisane, aby przeczytać pierwszego posta (wcześniej tego dopisku nie było). Jako stały user wątku o Ekstraklasie powinienieś zwrócić na to uwagę bo trudno tego nie zauważyć, bo rzuca się w oczy; ja - i pewnie nie tylko ja - jakoś zwróciłem.


Ja uwagi nie zwróciłem, korzystam z subskrypcji wątków i wchodzę na nie niemal machinalnie.



> No to skoro teraz wiesz, że warto zajrzeć do pierwszego posta w wątku o Ekstraklasie, to ładnie to zrób (czytaj: przeczytaj uważnie nowe zasady udzielania się w owym wątku) i nie zadawaj w przyszłości głupich pytań.


Z zasadami zapoznałem się już kilka dni temu, a moje pytanie wcale nie jest głupie: Zabrania się na przykład jakichkolwiek prowokacji (absolutnie!), więc mam spore obawy co do tego, co może być uznane za prowokację, a co nie. No wiesz, nie chciałbym złamać tego wspaniałego regulaminu, jego przestrzeganie tak bardzo leży mi na sercu. A więc obawiam się, czy aby stwierdzenie, że jakaś drużyna zagrała słabo, nie będzie uznane za prowokację i złamanie regulaminu. No bo dajmy na to, jeżeli moja ulubiona drużyna zagra dobry mecz, a ktoś napisze, że grali słabo, to będę mógł się poczuć urażony takim stwierdzeniem, a jest więcej niż pewne, że będę z nim polemizował, a mateq i każdy szanujący się moderator dobrze wie, że polemika jest pierwszym krokiem do wypisywania onetowych bluzgów. Nie mówiąc o tym, że takie stwierdzenie może samo w sobie być (olaboga!) ironią!

Ach, byłbym zapomniał: Zasady dzisiaj zmieniły się po raz kolejny (vide data ostatniej edycji pierwszego posta), a więc radzę wszystkim, aby co najmniej codziennie zapoznawali się z matekowymi uaktualnieniami, by być na bieżąco. Tylko to może nas ustrzec przed popełnieniem jakiegoś głupiego błędu polegającego na niedostosowaniu się do regulaminu! Pamiętajcie: _Ignorantia iuris nocet!_
Może powinniśmy wydawać w PDFie jakiś newsletter traktujący o naszym regulaminie? Co by była pewność, że zarządzenia naszych moderatorów trafiają do wszystkich.


----------



## 19przemek91

Schroedinger's Cat said:


> Może powinniśmy wydawać w PDFie jakiś newsletter traktujący o naszym regulaminie? Co by była pewność, że zarządzenia naszych moderatorów trafiają do wszystkich.


Dziennik ustaw


----------



## mateq

Schroedinger's Cat said:


> Ach, byłbym zapomniał: Zasady dzisiaj zmieniły się po raz kolejny (vide data ostatniej edycji pierwszego posta), a więc radzę wszystkim, aby co najmniej codziennie zapoznawali się z matekowymi uaktualnieniami, by być na bieżąco. Tylko to może nas ustrzec przed popełnieniem jakiegoś głupiego błędu polegającego na niedostosowaniu się do regulaminu! Pamiętajcie: _Ignorantia iuris nocet!_
> Może powinniśmy wydawać w PDFie jakiś newsletter traktujący o naszym regulaminie? Co by była pewność, że zarządzenia naszych moderatorów trafiają do wszystkich.


Czy Ty w ogóle czytasz jakieś posty, poza swoimi? :sleepy:



mateq said:


> Wspólnie z moderatorami ustaliliśmy nową zasadę dla wątku o ekstraklasie. Mianowicie nie będzie odpowiedzialności zbiorowej, więc wątek nie będzie zamykany. Natomiast *trzy usunięte posty jednego użytkownika dziennie = miesięczny brig dla niego*.


----------



## Noodles_ZG

PB said:


> ależ proszę Ciebie bardzo
> 
> P.S
> Na głupie PM nie odpowiadam


Jezeli dla ciebie pytanie o to za co dostalem briga jest glupim pytaniem to twoja odpowiedz "za postepowanie" jest wrecz skrajnym debilizmem.
Jesli nie masz za grosz poczucia humoru (o odrobinie dystansu wobec siebie nie wspominajac) to daj sobie spokoj z moderowaniem bo zwyczajnie ci to nie wychodzi.


PB said:


> /\ w takim razie polecam przetransferować się na inne forum, powodzenia! no i trzymamy kciuki


Odpowiedz godna moderatora szanowanego forumhno:


PB said:


> chcesz prostych zasad? OK
> za 3 brigi jest ban? ile owych brigów masz?


Marcus juz zbanowany?



19przemek91 said:


> Błędem było powstanie Vondq nr 1 i kolejnych. To obniżyło poziom forum oraz to, że moderatorzy stali się kumplami zwykłych userów przez co mamy na forum święte krowy i osoby, które nie pasują moderatorom, bo mają własne zdanie odmienne od nich.


Lepiej uwazaj, bo niektorych tutaj prawda boli a co bardziej wrazliwy moze nad soba nie zapanowac i "niechcacy" Cie zbanowac.


----------



## Guest

Ludzie, albo strzelcie sobie po liściu, albo wyluzujcie, bo kłócicie się o coś, co nie jest kompletnie tematem przewodnim forum.


----------



## JAKUB POLEWSKI

ziemniaki said:


> Szczerze, to nigdy nie czepiałem się moderatorów/administratorów tutaj, ale zasady wątku o zdjęciach kobiet i dziewczyn wydają mi się nieco za ostre. Owszem, w poprzednim wydaniu owego wątku zdarzały się zdjęcia zahaczające o soft-porno, ale obecna "edycja" wygląda jak przeniesiona z forum wiara.pl :lol:


:rofl:


----------



## talkinghead

Schroedinger's Cat said:


> Mateq sobie coś obwieścił, ale ja nawet nie miałem szansy się o tym dowiedzieć, bo skąd miałem wiedzieć o tych nowych idiotycznych zasadach? Nie mam zwyczaju przeglądać pierwszego postu w danym wątku bo a nuż jakiś moderator sobie tam coś naskrobał.
> Forma "Wisełka" też jest zabroniona? A wolno napisać, że jakaś drużyna zagrała słaby mecz, czy to też będzie uznane za prowokację i dybanie na godność danego klubu?


Z zycia wziete. . Nieznajomość prawa nie usprawiedliwia


----------



## talkinghead

Podsumuję.

Wszelkie wątki w PoGo właściwie są wątkami autorskimi modów (jako że nie dotyczą meritum FPW). Więc zasady ich są... jakie są.

I to prawo powinno wystarczyć.

Tak było z PHP. I co śmieszne najtrudniejszy wątek stał się bardzo cywilizowanym.


----------



## billy-the-kid

talkinghead said:


> Tak było z PHP. I co śmieszne najtrudniejszy wątek stał się bardzo cywilizowanym.


I to jest właśnie dowód na to, że to nie wątki w PG są powodem problemów tylko raczej nieprzystosowanie części forumowiczów do życia w społeczeństwie XXIw. Oczywiście nie pomijam tutaj jakże ważnej roli najwyższej klasy moderowania.


----------



## talkinghead

billy-the-kid said:


> I to jest właśnie dowód na to, że to nie wątki w PG są powodem problemów tylko raczej nieprzystosowanie części forumowiczów do życia w społeczeństwie XXIw. Oczywiście nie pomijam tutaj jakże ważnej roli najwyższej klasy moderowania.


Ę i Ą. 

Z resztą tak właśnie potraktowałem wątek "zdjęcia kobiet". i stało się larum bywalców . Bo o ile politykierstwo da się ujarzmić to z prądem i .. nie ma żartów.


----------



## Tygrys

@lolelka 

^^ Postoteka do przejrzenia.

Najpierw próbował(a?) skłócić gdańskich i gdyńskich userów głupimi wywodami, poźniej pojawiły się bzdury w wątku "wieżowcowym", a teraz widzę, że zaczął trollować ukraińskie wątki. Moim zdaniem typowy troll (i chyba jest to jakiś come back - takie mam przeczucie ).


----------



## 625

Lolelka to troll onetowy, Banned.
Podobnie jak kolejne wcielenie Delfina, już ich nie liczę.


----------



## Schroedinger's Cat

talkinghead said:


> Podsumuję.
> 
> Wszelkie wątki w PoGo właściwie są wątkami autorskimi modów (jako że nie dotyczą meritum FPW). Więc zasady ich są... jakie są.
> 
> I to prawo powinno wystarczyć.
> 
> Tak było z PHP. I co śmieszne najtrudniejszy wątek stał się bardzo cywilizowanym.


A mogę sobie założyć swój własny wątek autorski z moimi zasadami, czy nie wiedzieć czemu, takie prawo przysługuje wyłącznie moderatorom?




> Z zycia wziete. . Nieznajomość prawa nie usprawiedliwia


Jakbyś przeczytał resztę mojego postu, to zauważyłbyś, że napisałem o tym. Tylko po łacinie, więc mogłeś nie zrozumieć


----------



## Schroedinger's Cat

mateq said:


> Czy Ty w ogóle czytasz jakieś posty, poza swoimi? :sleepy:


Aha, to rozumiem, że mam jeszcze regularnie zaglądać do tego wątku, żeby znaleźć informacje o nowych aktualizacjach regulaminu?
No bo załóżmy, że nie wszedłem do tego wątku - to skąd miałem wiedzieć o nowym przepisie? Ach, byłbym zapomniał - vide pierwszy post, który mam sprawdzać codziennie, by nic mi nie umknęło.


----------



## xsxxxxx

Ty teraz sobie już żartujesz czy całkiem serio piszesz?


----------



## Schroedinger's Cat

Tylko pokazuję idiotyzm rozwiązań, jakie zaserwowali nam modowie, dla naszego dobra oczywiście.


----------



## xsxxxxx

Idiotyzm ? 
Bynajmniej nie uważam...
Gdyby wprowadzono w mieście ograniczenie do 40 km/h a Ty jechałbyś 50 i zatrzymała Cię drogówka ,to co ,tłumaczyłbyś się "-Panie władzo ,ale skąd miałem wiedzieć,nie czytam gazet ani nie oglądam telewizji"...? Forum jest jak życie ,musisz wiedzieć co się dookoła Ciebie dzieje żeby przeżyć...po za tym jesteś tu od tak dawna ,że to chyba nie ja Ci to powinienem pisać;> ?


----------



## J_J

@ Molibden - 4 dni. Zapomniał, że nie jest na onecie.


----------



## Marceli Szpak

Schroedinger's Cat said:


> :|
> 
> 
> Forma "Wisełka" też jest zabroniona? A wolno napisać, że jakaś drużyna zagrała słaby mecz, czy to też będzie uznane za prowokację i dybanie na godność danego klubu?


Wisełka , Leszek , Areczka ,Legiunia itd może i pasuje , ale do drużyn orlików do lat 12 a nie do drużyn z ekstraklasy .To jeszcze ujdzie , ale co ma wspólnego z wynikami sportowymi Wielka Triada ?


----------



## pmaciej7

Panowie kibice piłkarscy, nudzicie. 

Zasady są proste jak budowa silnika od Zastawy. Jest wątek o ekstraklasie piłkarskiej, postować w nim nie ma obowiązku, jeśli ktoś chce, to niech to robi zgodnie z regulaminem, a jeśli mu się regulamin nie podba - wyjazd na onet. 

A tu jest księga brigów i banów.

Wychodzi na to, że najbardziej oberwało się Marcelemu Szpakowi, który akurat napisał coś z sensem, ale ile jeszcze można czytać te kłótnie...


----------



## 625

arturro666 - 3 dni, wątek o Świątyni Opatrzności Bożej.


----------



## demmat

Uff, nareszcie. Niech Ci bozia w dzieciach wynagrodzi dobry człowieku.


----------



## Patryjota

kal323Ci - urlop 7 dni proponował całowanie w wątku o A4


----------



## kowal 3D

Komu?


----------



## Schroedinger's Cat

Marceli Szpak said:


> Wisełka , Leszek , Areczka ,Legiunia itd może i pasuje , ale do drużyn orlików do lat 12 a nie do drużyn z ekstraklasy .To jeszcze ujdzie , ale co ma wspólnego z wynikami sportowymi Wielka Triada ?


Forma "Wisełka" jest często używana prze kibiców Wisły. A co do Wielkiej Triady, to napisałem że się wykrusza, po kolejnej przegranej Arki, gdyż jak tak dalej pójdzie, to z Wielkiej Triady w ekstraklasie zostanie tylko KKS. Nie trzeba być mistrzem intelektu, by na to wpaść.


----------



## 625

Schroedinger's Cat said:


> Forma "Wisełka" jest często używana prze kibiców Wisły.


Szrodingeruniusiu, na forum jest zakazane zdrabnianie nicków, nawet w dobrej wierze. To podobny przypadek. EOT.


----------



## Schroedinger's Cat

625 said:


> Szrodingeruniusiu, na forum jest zakazane zdrabnianie nicków, nawet w dobrej wierze. To podobny przypadek. EOT.


Forma "Wisełka" jest zdrobnieniem od nazwy klubu a nie internetowego nicka, i jest używana powszechnie przez wszystkich kibiców Wisły. Tak jak np. forma "Jaga" jest używana przez kibiców Jagielloni.

Ciężko to przyrównywać do jakichś pedalskich zwrocików typu "Szrodingeruniusiu", no ale biorąc pod uwagę fakt, że na HP królują jakieś torebki i inne tego typu inteligentne wątki, przy jednoczesnym zapewnieniu, że moderatorom zależy na utrzymaniu wysokiego poziomu forum, to nie dziwię się, że brak ci zdrowego umiaru w osądzie także i tych kwestii.


----------



## olvin

Małe sprostowanie. Forma Jaga nie jest zdrobnieniem tylko skrótem. Zdrobnieniem byłaby np. Jaguś.


----------



## ziemniaki

Pozwolę sobie się wtrącić między wódkę i zakąskę...

@Schroedinger's Cat- nikt nie każe ci zaglądać w wątki o torebkach i podobne, co do poziomu HP, tu niech wypowiedzą się lepiej moderatorzy i stali bywalcy HP (do których ja raczej nie należę), jednak sądzę, że HP z zasady ma być działem na luzie, działającym co prawda w pewnych granicach, ale niezbyt ściśle nakreślonych. Najważniejsze, żeby nie było obrażania, wulgaryzmów itp, a chyba wątki o torebkach i innych bzdurkach nie są obraźliwe, prawda?
Nikt nie zmusza cię do pisywania tutaj, jeżeli nie odpowiada ci FPW, nie jesteś na te forum skazany, masz wiele możliwości- możesz założyć swoje forum o podobnej tematyce (powodzenia!), możesz także się przenieść na gazeta.pl, a możesz także popisać co ci leży na wątrobie (np. jeżeli chodzi o "pedalskie zwroty") na forum Wojtka Cejrowskiego (o ile takowe istnieje). Na pewno będzie ci tam dobrze!


----------



## esce

Nigdy nie zrozumiem, jak zgraja facetów którzy kopią piłkę jest zdolna do tego, by pomieszać rozum zdawałoby się rozsądnym ludziom... Tym bardziej nie rozumiem, że dzieje się to na forum architektonicznym, gdzie temat o piłce jest miłym gestem moderatorów wobec userów.


----------



## 625

Schroedinger's Cat said:


> Ciężko to przyrównywać do jakichś pedalskich zwrocików typu "Szrodingeruniusiu", no ale biorąc pod uwagę fakt, że na HP królują jakieś torebki i inne tego typu inteligentne wątki, przy jednoczesnym zapewnieniu, że moderatorom zależy na utrzymaniu wysokiego poziomu forum, to nie dziwię się, że brak ci zdrowego umiaru w osądzie także i tych kwestii.


W jakim sensie królują? Ja tych wątków nie zauważam, podobnie jak reszta moderatorów. Skoro dla Ciebie królują, to może za często tam zaglądasz? Swoją drogą, określenie którego użyłeś jest chyba uznawane za pejoratywne, więc jeśli ktoś poczuje się dotknięty, to chyba będę musiał dać Ci briga.

A wątki piłkarskie rzeczywiście królują - przebiłeś Bydgoszcz w wątku o banach.


----------



## Granite

Wisełka, Kolejorz, Jaga, Pasy. Za wszystko Brigi?


----------



## ziemniaki

esce said:


> Nigdy nie zrozumiem, jak zgraja facetów którzy kopią piłkę jest zdolna do tego, by pomieszać rozum zdawałoby się rozsądnym ludziom... Tym bardziej nie rozumiem, że dzieje się to na forum architektonicznym, gdzie temat o piłce jest miłym gestem moderatorów wobec userów.


W 100% się zgadzam.
Co więcej, jak widać niektórzy użytkownicy jeszcze marudzą że źle i niedobrze. To nie jest forum piłkarskie.


----------



## DonDiegoDeLaVega

To nie jest też forum o autach, polityce, dziewczynach, facetach, majonezie kieleckim etc., dlatego też wątki te znajdują się w Po Godzinach.


----------



## Schroedinger's Cat

ziemniaki said:


> Pozwolę sobie się wtrącić między wódkę i zakąskę...
> 
> @Schroedinger's Cat- nikt nie każe ci zaglądać w wątki o torebkach i podobne, co do poziomu HP, tu niech wypowiedzą się lepiej moderatorzy i stali bywalcy HP (do których ja raczej nie należę), jednak sądzę, że HP z zasady ma być działem na luzie, działającym co prawda w pewnych granicach, ale niezbyt ściśle nakreślonych. Najważniejsze, żeby nie było obrażania, wulgaryzmów itp, a chyba wątki o torebkach i innych bzdurkach nie są obraźliwe, prawda?
> Nikt nie zmusza cię do pisywania tutaj, jeżeli nie odpowiada ci FPW, nie jesteś na te forum skazany, masz wiele możliwości- możesz założyć swoje forum o podobnej tematyce (powodzenia!), możesz także się przenieść na gazeta.pl, a możesz także popisać co ci leży na wątrobie (np. jeżeli chodzi o "pedalskie zwroty") na forum Wojtka Cejrowskiego (o ile takowe istnieje). Na pewno będzie ci tam dobrze!


Już od dawna nie zaglądam do torebek (tak, na samym początku się tam udzielałem, ale atmosfera zrobiła się tam dość szybko nazbyt gejowska, co mnie zniechęciło do tego wątku), aczkolwiek pozwoliłem sobie na pewne spostrzeżenie. Otóż moderatorzy w polemice ze mną odnośnie wątków piłkarskich powtarzają, że zależy im na tym, aby to forum trzymało poziom i dlatego piłkę nożną najprawdopodobniej wywalą. Dobra, rozumiem, że piłka nożna nie pasuje do poważnego forum o inwestycjach, ale po pierwsze, to jest HYDE PARK, a po drugie, czy piłka nożna jest mniej poważna od gejowskich konwersacji o mydle i powidle?
I nie mówcie mi, że wątki piłkarskie są be, bo są konfliktogenne. Konflikt nie jest zły, pod warunkiem, że nie padają wulgaryzmy i że dyskutanci nie przekraczają pewnych granic. A jeżeli to się stanie, to od tego są moderatorzy, by takie posty wycinać i robić porządek, na tym naszym poważnym, trzymającym poziom forum. I o to mi cały czas chodzi.


----------



## J.T.Fly

Jeżu kolczasty, ile można? :bash:

Zróbcie jakąś oddzielną księgę wniosków dla wątków piłkarskich, a najlepiej je w cholerę zlikwidujcie - są inne fora, gdzie można pogadać o piłce, a sądząc po ilości wypowiadających się tu osób 99% użytkowników FPW ma głęboko gdzieś te wątki i nie będzie po nich płakać.


----------



## 625

Schroedinger's Cat: wątki gejowskie nie potrzebują moderacji. Wątki piłkarskie - zbyt dużo.


----------



## Marceli Szpak

625 said:


> Schroedinger's Cat: wątki gejowskie nie potrzebują moderacji. Wątki piłkarskie - zbyt dużo.


Bo gdy geja nazwie się bandyta , zwierzęciem , debilem , karkiem ,dilerem itp fala oburzenia rozleje się na cały kontynent homofobia się panoszy, brak tolerancji , zaścianek , zamknięty umysł na wolność etc, a przede wszystkim ban na forum . Ale gdy kibica piłkarskiego obdarzy się tymi samymi epitetami jest ok , bo to gatunek podludzi . Wiec możną sobie ulżyć


----------



## J_J

@Wesoły Romek - 14 dni. Następnym razem będzie ban. Zapamiętajcie sobie, że nikogo się nie obraża, moderatorów też.


----------



## 625

Marceli Szpak said:


> Ale gdy kibica piłkarskiego obdarzy się tymi samymi epitetami jest ok , bo to gatunek podludzi . Wiec możną sobie ulżyć


Ale przecież po to są cięcia i brigi w wątku piłkarskim, aby było kulturalnie!


----------



## Boogie

Widzę, że niektórzy mają problem i muszą polaryzować społeczeństwo według upodobań seksualnych, bo inaczej by się pogubili.


----------



## Kaoz

Kibic musi być heteroseksualny? To teraz ja Tobie Boogie złamię twój świat, znam kilku którzy nie są.

Marcelemu chodziło o to, że jest społeczne przyzwolenie na atakowanie niektórych grup społecznych.


----------



## skansen

Schroedinger's Cat said:


> Otóż moderatorzy w polemice ze mną odnośnie wątków piłkarskich powtarzają, że zależy im na tym, aby to forum trzymało poziom i dlatego piłkę nożną najprawdopodobniej wywalą. Dobra, rozumiem, że piłka nożna nie pasuje do poważnego forum o inwestycjach, ale po pierwsze, to jest HYDE PARK, a po drugie, czy piłka nożna jest mniej poważna od gejowskich konwersacji o mydle i powidle?
> I nie mówcie mi, że wątki piłkarskie są be, bo są konfliktogenne. Konflikt nie jest zły, pod warunkiem, że nie padają wulgaryzmy i że dyskutanci nie przekraczają pewnych granic. A jeżeli to się stanie, to od tego są moderatorzy, by takie posty wycinać i robić porządek, na tym naszym poważnym, trzymającym poziom forum. I o to mi cały czas chodzi.


- Jaka jest podstawowa różnica między wątkami piłkarskimi a gejowskimi?
- Nie ma żadnej. W obu wszyscy zachwycają się facetami.


----------



## Guest

11/10


----------



## Adolf Warski

Wątek polityczny przestał być religijny, wątek gejowski stał się wątkiem katolickim, a podteksty homoerotyczne uaktywniły się w wątkach o piłce nożnej. Przyroda nie znosi próżni.


----------



## Boogie

Kaoz said:


> Kibic musi być heteroseksualny? To teraz ja Tobie Boogie złamię twój świat, znam kilku którzy nie są.
> 
> Marcelemu chodziło o to, że jest społeczne przyzwolenie na atakowanie niektórych grup społecznych.


Ależ nie łamiesz mojego świata, bo ja akurat wiem, że gej nie równa się konsumerysta wpisujący się w nurt "młodości, piękna i bogactwa". I nigdzie nie pisałem o polaryzacji na gejów i kibiców, tylko o polaryzacji ze względu na orientację seksualną, czyli sprzeciwiłem się wyodrębnianiu homoseksualistów jako takich, bo nie powinno mieć to żadnego znaczenia tak jak kolor włosów, czy religia lub jej brak. A niektórzy mają po prostu z tym problem i nawet jeśli nie jest to podszyte niechęcią to muszą określać ludzi po orientacji seksualnej.


----------



## Możej

Staram się być wyrozumiały i obiektywny, ale ten koleś znowu mnie rozwala!



Tofiq90 said:


> Rzeczniq, mam problem !!





Rzecznik BIEG2012 said:


> cholybka, ale to ja nie wiem czy ja mogę coś na to poradzić...


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=148428&page=364

Dobrze, że rzecznik ma poczucie humoru. Tofiq90 to jakiś dzieciak, my dyskutujemy o poważnych sprawach, a ten sobie jaja robi i obniża poziom forum. Miał dostać bana na 30 dni...

^^
Już więcej nie dostanie bana.
625


----------



## talkinghead

^^ 2 tygodnie kolonii (jeden turnus).


----------



## Możej

Mam jeszcze takie pytanie, może wydać się głupie: czy jak dajecie bana, to piszecie na priva uzasadnienie? Bo są tacy, którzy, dopóki im się nie wytknie błędu, nadal go popełniają...


----------



## 625

Jak bana, to nie. Jak briga, to zazwyczaj tak.


----------



## Możej

Dopiero teraz się dowiedziałem, jaka jest różnica między brigiem, a banem  We wcześniejszych wypowiedziach cały czas chodziło mi o briga.


----------



## 625

Komentarze dzielą się na 3 kategorie:

opis przewinienia
brak opisu
wiesz za co.


----------



## zonc

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=332116

Po łbie za politykę w sygnaurze. Który to już osobnik?


----------



## Petr

onetowy styl się wkrada  http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=41757808&postcount=8659


----------



## J_J

Antal już nie pierwszy raz dokonuje takich błyskotliwych wpisów. Ma wolne na tydzień.


----------



## talkinghead

Darek_W 1 miesiąc.

Za totalny offtopic.


----------



## zonc

zonc said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=332116
> 
> Po łbie za politykę w sygnaturze. Który to już osobnik?


Puk, puk. Czy tutaj ktoś czyta? :lol:

ok


----------



## tolek_88

talkinghead said:


> Darek_W 1 miesiąc.
> 
> Za totalny offtopic.


Chyba za obrazę admina, bo pierwszy raz widzę tak długiego briga za OT. 
W szczególności że inni biorący udział w tej dyskusji nie dostali briga nawet za teksty typu "gówno o mnie wiesz gówniarzu".
Zwykle kasujecie takie posty, a nawet gorsze, choćby http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=36966054&postcount=2150 i zero brigów. A to bach.


----------



## Tygrys

625 said:


> Delfin AKA dworaczek = Fora ze dwora. I kasuję jak zwykle wszystkie posty. Nie warto się w kółko logować.


Jak widać warto...


----------



## Boogie

delfin_pl said:


> Dziekuje moderatorom, 625 i mateq-owi za ten gest, obiecuje, ze bede tylko wklejal foty, Ruskim juz daruje, teraz musze poszukac jakis delfiniasty avatar.
> Tymczasem wklejam foty z Poznania.


Jezus, delfin, Rosjanom. My naprawdę chcemy zobaczyć te zdjęcia.


----------



## Offspring

delfin_pl said:


> Dziekuje moderatorom, 625 i mateq-owi za ten gest, obiecuje, ze bede tylko wklejal foty, Ruskim juz daruje, teraz musze poszukac jakis delfiniasty avatar.
> Tymczasem wklejam foty z Poznania.


*Nadeszła nowa (stara?) era! *


----------



## delfin_pl

Boogie said:


> Jezus, delfin, Rosjanom. My naprawdę chcemy zobaczyć te zdjęcia.


no tak Rosjanom a zdjecia z Poznania juz pokazalem.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=943660


----------



## cichy87

nie wierzę


----------



## Boogie

delfin_pl said:


> no tak Rosjanom a zdjecia z Poznania juz pokazalem.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=943660


Te już widziałem. Cierpliwie czekam na kolejne.


----------



## J_J

@Bartas - 2 tygodnie. To jego ostatni brig. 

Wyjaśniliśmy na pm. Zdejmuję.


----------



## Curz

Czy VRX dostal bana czy sam sobie "zlikwidowal" konto?


----------



## krzewi

Raczej to drugie ^^ :|


----------



## capo_di_tutti_capi

Szkoła się zaczęła. Może to za karę?  
Szkoda bo chłopak sporo newsów prezentował.


----------



## Black Label

Co sie znowu dzieje w temacie o budowie BA??? Miała byc dyskusja w innym temacie, a znowu kilku ograniczonych kolesi jątrzy tam temat. Kilka osób dostało za to brigi, liczę na konsekwentnosc.


----------



## 625

Picaso ban. Dziś przeniosłem z tego wątku ponad 100 postów i nie mam ochoty marnować więcej czasu. Może to da do myślenia niektórym. Black Label, pamiętasz jak ostrzegaliśmy, że budowa stadionów przyciągnie element?


----------



## talkinghead

625 said:


> Picaso ban. Dziś przeniosłem z tego wątku ponad 100 postów i nie mam ochoty marnować więcej czasu. Może to da do myślenia niektórym. Black Label, pamiętasz jak ostrzegaliśmy, że budowa stadionów przyciągnie element?


Ja też 100. Może te same?


----------



## 625

heheh, możliwe


----------



## Black Label

625 said:


> Picaso ban. Dziś przeniosłem z tego wątku ponad 100 postów i nie mam ochoty marnować więcej czasu. Może to da do myślenia niektórym. Black Label, pamiętasz jak ostrzegaliśmy, że budowa stadionów przyciągnie element?


Pamiętam, ale nie wiem kogo w tym przypadku nazywasz elementem. Jak narazie w tej burzliwej dyskusji forumowicze deklarujący związki z Lechią trzymali poziom do końca. Fani architektonicznej estetyki natomiast, woleli się uciec do nazywania przeciwnej strony rasistami i robienia takich wizek jak picaso. Oczywiście nie wszyscy.


----------



## 625

Nie napisałem o kibicach, bo nie chodzi o prawdziwych kibiców, tylko właśnie element, który niestety często przyciąga sport. Ważne, że panujemy nad sytuacją


----------



## Mika'el

ZSB nie mógł pogodzić się z miesięcznym Brigiem o czym informował w swoich PMkach. Banned za całokształt.:banned:


----------



## MisiooZG

> śmierć kaszubom.


 - tekst pod avatarem Rachaque http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=414692


----------



## 625

Czyli ban.


----------



## ziemniaki

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=42635428&postcount=3934
Troll :toilet: .


----------



## Jakub Warszauer

Proszę o sprawdzenie użytkownika "bosmek" udzielającego się w wątku o Trasie Salomea-Wolica (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=43592368#post43592368) 

Bardzo przypomina dwóch użytkowników, którzy jakiś rok temu zapałali wielką miłością do protestujących w Magdalence (Przyjazna 721). Niestety nie pamiętam nazw tamtych użytkowników.


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

^^ Raczej ktoś nowy, ale będziemy czujni ,


----------



## Signar

Panowie do roboty ;p http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?find=lastposter&t=966246


----------



## 625

kocur75 said:


> dzisiaj zdecydowanie szybciej dotarłem do biura dzięki temu na trasie łazienkowskiej. pozdrawiam zwolenników.


Mówiłem już, że wprowadziłem brig o nazwie *złamanie PoRD*? 3 dni.


----------



## Phelot

^^ Chyba jestem nie na czasie  Co to jest "złamanie PoRD"?


----------



## skansen

Ha! Przepisów o Ruchu Drogowym.  Za jazdę bez biletu jest podobno tylko ostrzeżenie.


----------



## 625

lukaszgdanskbrzezno – miesiąc za meblowanie


----------



## redoxygene

Ktos do blyskawicznej reakcji:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=476902

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=43639506&postcount=304


----------



## smar

625 said:


> Mówiłem już, że wprowadziłem brig o nazwie *złamanie PoRD*? 3 dni.


W drogówce chyba nie. Jeśli to nie żart, to proszę o informację właśnie tam. Inaczej brigów będzie sporo (ja dziś na 70 pojechałem 75, ale przepuściłem staruszkę na pasach - cz to się równoważy?).


----------



## 0maniek0

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=43616946&postcount=528
^^ten ktory stroni od polityki



Boogie said:


> Z początku myślałem, że chodzi Ci o rozbijanie głowy w ogóle, więc edytowałem tamten post, żeby nie wywoływać niepotrzebnych kontrowersji i posądzeń o kolesiostwo. Ale jeśli sądzisz, że mam ambiwalentne odczucia co do tego chłopaka z reklamy, bo ma loki to... jak na to wpadłeś?


chcialem tylko sprawdzic czy sa rowni i rowniejsi (tak jak to zauwazyl Ivica)
nie pomylilem sie


----------



## 625

smar said:


> W drogówce chyba nie. Jeśli to nie żart, to proszę o informację właśnie tam. Inaczej brigów będzie sporo (ja dziś na 70 pojechałem 75, ale przepuściłem staruszkę na pasach - cz to się równoważy?).


Przecież o 10 km/h można 

Już kiedyś pisaliśmy w księdze drogowej, że PoRD też stosujemy, oczywiście nie w 100%, ale jeśli ktoś się chwali, jaki to z niego kozak


----------



## 0maniek0

za przesolenie zupy ile bedzie? bo wlasnie dzisiaj przesolilem


----------



## krzewi

Pytanie czy z tym kozaczysz czy jest ci smutno i stałeś za kare w kącie


----------



## mateq

A propos...


----------



## marns

fxxx said:


> marns jestes debilem, typowym cwaniakiem z WP lub okolic (jak ktos sie nie czuje cwaniakiem z WP to prosze niech sie nie obraza), nie moja wina ze quaku napisal o koledze jezdzacym po saczu. szkoda czasu na dyskusje z Toba, choc i tak pewnie sie jeszcze skusze.


dzięki takim ludziom nie chce się już pisać na tym forum w ramach protestu kasuję swoje poprzednie posty


----------



## talkinghead

marns said:


> dzięki takim ludziom nie chce się już pisać na tym forum w ramach protestu kasuję swoje poprzednie posty


fxxx 3 dni. Nie za treść - za formę.


----------



## Boogie

0maniek0 said:


> chcialem tylko sprawdzic czy sa rowni i rowniejsi (tak jak to zauwazyl Ivica)
> nie pomylilem sie


To napisz co miałoby być powodem briga dla mnie. Ten post jest zacytowany przez Ciebie wyżej, więc wytłumacz mi na jego przykładzie moje przewinienie. I za co dostał briga kark.


----------



## epigon

Bardzo ciekawy wątek, ale ja bym jednak dał temu panu bana 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=966936


----------



## tolek_88

625 said:


> Już kiedyś pisaliśmy w księdze drogowej, że PoRD też stosujemy, oczywiście nie w 100%, ale jeśli ktoś się chwali, jaki to z niego kozak


Czyli jeśli ktoś ogłasza wszem i wobec, że rowerem mimo DDR jeździ ulicą, to tez może liczyć na briga? Czy rowerzyści jednak na innych prawach na forum?


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Brig byłby gdybyś napisał: "Jest zakaz wjazdu rowerów do parku. Ale przez park jest szybciej, więc przejadę sobie skrótem, blokując miejsce ludziom, a frajerzy niech jeżdżą dookoła zapchaną drogą dla rowerów. Już trzy lata tak jeżdżę".


----------



## DonDiegoDeLaVega

mateq said:


> wilu00 nie przeczytał pierwszego posta w wątku "Ekstraklasa", w związku z tym początkowo dostał miesięcznego briga. Jak się po chwili okazało (trzy brigi = ban) byłem zmuszony zmienić swoją decyzję.
> 
> Banned.


Najlepsza wiadomość tego dnia!


----------



## J_J

625 said:


> zyrafix AKA misek13 AKA coxinha BANNED.


Oporny jest. Teraz to już na bank nic tu nie napisze.


----------



## Michał Ch.

Może to krewny donaldinho 



mateq said:


> (trzy brigi = ban) byłem zmuszony zmienić swoją decyzję.
> 
> Banned.


A zonca zbanujesz  ?


----------



## mateq

^^ Jak mi podpadnie


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

Lenin - 3 dni za 



lenin said:


> bardzo dobry pomysł z tą ustawą..ja jako właściciel małego zakładu pracy(20 osób)...i uczestnik imprez masowych..mogę tylko pogratulowac...czas z tą "palącą hołotą" (grupa osób, które zachowują się w sposób niekulturalny, chamski, ordynarny, prostacki
> )skończyć...!!!..dla mnie ktoś kto pali jest podczłowiekiem..i powinien mieć na ramieniu przyszyty emblemat papirosa..powinno także pozwolić się wtłuc raz w tygodniu takim delikwentom..może by im 2 klpeka zaskoczyła


----------



## Kaoz

Proszę o przeglądnięcie wątku o budowie stadionu Lecha. Burzliwa dyskusja zeszła na tematy nie związane z samą konstrukcją a niektórzy widocznie przesadzili.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=43982484&postcount=8690


----------



## Offspring

Spam ze szczecińskiego portu do usunięcia: :spam1:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=44002028&postcount=502

...i dodatkowo spamer do zbanowania.


----------



## ghost73

625 said:


> 3 dni. Sam się przyznał do manipulacji.


Dziękuje za "obiektywnego" bana. Widzę, że zabolało, że zarzuciłem Ci manipulację moja wypowiedzią. Tylko dlaczego sobie wtedy bana nie dałeś? Przecież ja nic takiego co ty mi zarzuciłeś nie napisałem? Możesz mi to wyjaśnić?
Jeśli chodzi o twojego kolegę którego tak bronisz to informuję Cię, że post wcześniej nazwał mnie "miejskim klakierem". Też tak uważasz czy dasz mu bana za to? Inny twój kolega nawet do swoich podpisów wstawia oszczerstwa które Ty szybko czyścisz z forum. Wyczyściłeś to bo zorientowałeś się, że za takie coś mógłby mieć kłopoty przed wymiarem sprawiedliwości.
Oczywiście oni bana nie dostaną bo jak wiadomo wszyscy są równi, ale niektórzy równiejsi.


----------



## zonc

DEL

Henry bez polityki nie potrafi.


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## ghost73

zonc said:


> Jakby zbanować każdego usera, który nazwał mnie w ten sposób to z Bydgoszczy zostałby 5, może 6 osób.


No tak ale ja dostałem bana tylko dlatego, że napisałem,* "Do tego ta pogarda i wyzywanie od bolszewików, klakierów wszystkich co nie myślą na twój sposób"* Okazało się, że grupa trzymająca władzę stwierdziła, że adwersarz nigdy nie nazwał nikogo bolszewikiem.


----------



## sharky_88

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=44044706&postcount=6928
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=44074620&postcount=6938
^^
To o znajomych jednego z forumowiczów. Jak dla mnie rażąco niski poziom wypowiedzi.

^^wyczyszczone


----------



## skansen

Można wiedzieć za co został zbanowany dreh11 - ten od analogowej fotografii?


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## skansen

^^ aha, no to ban  za prowokację.


----------



## Guest

skansen said:


> Można wiedzieć za co został zbanowany dreh11 - ten od analogowej fotografii?


Nie zrozumiał, że czas analogowej fotografii już upłynął...


----------



## Marcin

> Originally Posted by lenin
> bardzo dobry pomysł z tą ustawą..ja jako właściciel małego zakładu pracy(20 osób)...i uczestnik imprez masowych..mogę tylko pogratulowac...czas z tą "palącą hołotą" (grupa osób, które zachowują się w sposób niekulturalny, chamski, ordynarny, prostacki
> )skończyć...!!!..dla mnie ktoś kto pali jest podczłowiekiem..i powinien mieć na ramieniu przyszyty emblemat papirosa..powinno także pozwolić się wtłuc raz w tygodniu takim delikwentom..może by im 2 klpeka zaskoczyła


Z takie wybuchy zlosci to powinny nagrody literackie byc, a nie brigi czy bany.


----------



## familok

^^ Za taki plagiat "Mein Kampf" też? 

\/\/ Miałem na myśli plagiat jako taki, a nie wartości literackie tej książki. Tak mimochodem, nie obawiasz się losu Evy Herman?  (opis w j. polskim)


----------



## krzewi

Mein Kampf jest świetną książką przecież :dunno:


----------



## salto_angel

stefek.b said:


> Oczywiście pomyłka, miało być 150 mm=15cm. A swoją drogą nie pajacuj z takimi tekstami, bo każdy ma prawo się pomylić. Jak jesteś taki do przodu w myśleniu, to sam byś się domyślił, że zjadłem jedno 0 i styropian ma 150 mm. Ale po co? Lepiej komuś dopierdolić i udawać wielkiego forumowicza, co wszystkie rozumy zjadł. Zlewam teksty od takich dupków, ale rzeczywiście, to dla mnie nauczka, żeby nie pisać tutaj dla pożywki pajacyków. Mam mało wpisów, ale konkretnych, z wiadomościami wyprzedzającymi roboty o kilka do kilkunastu tygodni. Zachowam to dla siebie. Ode mnie tyle, nie odpisuj marny chłopcze.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=518239&page=247 

hno:


----------



## Mika'el

^^2 tygodnie

a scottie5000 1 dzień za sprowokowanie stefka b.


----------



## 625

gejszaniedzisiejsza
polityka i trolling
30 dni


----------



## 625

gejszaniedzisiejsza said:


> a co mnie to.... twoj brig
> 
> wytlumacz mi chlopcze tylko gdzie tu jest polityka i co to znaczy "trolling" ???
> 
> tak z czystej ciekawosci bo szczerze nie lapie o co ci kolezko biega?


nara


----------



## dreh11

a 625 nie zna się na żartach i nie jest zabawny.


----------



## michael_siberia

Ja też pierwotnie myślałem, że za coś Cię zbanowano. Dopiero jak doczytałem, znalazłem różnicę.


----------



## delfin_pl

Wysyp "Lwów Północy", ktorzy mają problem z rozumieniem tytułu wątku.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=44309690&postcount=7806
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=44312138&postcount=7809


----------



## Jakub Warszauer

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=44316838&postcount=1780

Byłoby też dobrze, gdyby moderator przeprosił Rzecznika Wojewody za incydent. Skoro już władza się do nas odzywa, to warto ją przy nas "zatrzymać".


----------



## Boogie

To jest forum obywatelskie, gdzie wszyscy jesteśmy na "ty" i nie ma tutaj żadnej władzy poza władzą moderatorów.


----------



## 625

dreh11 said:


> a 625 nie zna się na żartach i nie jest zabawny.


Automat Cię zbanował? Ostrzegałem.


----------



## 625

łamanie PoRD



TJ-Cracow said:


> Nie możemy na naszym forum pozwalać sobie na wypowiedzi sugerujące, że moje miasto jest lepsze od innych. :bash: Bo zaraz Warszawa zwróci uwagę, że przecież w porównaniu ze stolicą Łódź to jest kompletny wypizdów a Kraków zacznie dowodzić że reszta Polski to i tak peerelowski skansen, więc póki Kraków nie dokończy dwóch ringów w przekroju 2x3 to maluczcy niech się tłuką wiejskimi drogami! :bash:
> 
> To nie miejsce na przepychanki czy Łódź bardziej potrzebuje A1 czy Częstochowa, jeśli oba miasta cierpią na podobny bangladesz. Więc nie ciągnijcie kłótni o detale. Faktem jest, że gierkówka i S1 na Śląsku to trochę nieprzyjemne do jazdy i niebezpieczne drogi, zwłaszcza w porównaniu z komfortem podróżowania A4, dlatego trzeba zbudować A1, ale największym problemem jest brak obwodnic tak dużych miast jak Częstochowa i Łódź.
> 
> Ale rozważanie czy lepsza jest dżuma czy tyfus to niepoważne bicie piany. Czy postoję w korku w Częstochowie pół godziny, czy w Łodzi godzinę, oznacza to tyle samo - że nie mogłem jak cywilizowany człowiek śmignąć obwodnicą nie schodząc poniżej 150km/h przez całą długość miasta, tak jak mogę mijając Wrocław.





TJ-Cracow said:


> Nie nazywaj tego pseudoautostradą, bo 180km/h jedzie się tam zupełnie przyjemnie, o ile tir się nie wp... na lewy pas. Dlatego trzeci pas się bardzo przyda, ale oczywiście opłaty to będzie ból.


----------



## ivica

ostro ... ale czy myło sie rece po wyjsciu z toalety to chyba nie bedzie kontrolowac ...


----------



## E2rdEm

^^ A mogę podkablować juzera, który *rok temu* chwalił się jazdą 200 km/h? :nuts:

Naprawdę, @625, przeginasz.


----------



## 625

E2rdEm said:


> Naprawdę, @625, przeginasz.


Dlaczego? Nikt nie musi się chwalić łamaniem prawa. A do takiego zachowania skłoniło mnie zachowanie wielu userów w wątku o Bezpieczeństwie Ruchu Drogowego.


----------



## Gosc Niedzielny

wezcie nie przesadzajcie z tymi brigami i banami... ladujecie na lewo i prawo czesto bardzo surowe kary, moze troche wyluzowac? 1-3 dni to powinno byc max na pierwszy raz. Zreszta najpierw powinno byc ostrzezenie na priv. rozumiem ze wladza udeza do glowy ale moderacja to nie zabawa w malego tyrana w ktorej chodzi o pokazanie jakim sie jest waznym. zrobcie jakis konkretny regulamin, jasne ko0nkretne zasady. nie moze byc tak ze briga na miesiac dostaje sie bo moderator ma zly humor. mod 625 wyroznia sie tutaj bardzo negatywnie.


----------



## skansen

Podejście TJ-Cracow zasługuje na BAN.


----------



## E2rdEm

^^ Klakier. :tongue:


----------



## 625

Gosc Niedzielny said:


> 1-3 dni to powinno byc max na pierwszy raz.


TJ dostał 3 dni.


----------



## rybenbaum

skansen said:


> Podejście TJ-Cracow zasługuje na BAN.


No nie wiem, on nie promuje takiej jazdy, przy okazji się wychlapał.

A z *gejsząniedzisiejszą *postąpiłeś chyba trochę zbyt surowo - 30 dni. Wtrącam się, bo sam sugerowałem jej odpoczynek na uspokojenie skołatanych nerwów i doczytanie wątków.


----------



## Mika'el

Gosc Niedzielny said:


> wezcie nie przesadzajcie z tymi brigami i banami... ladujecie na lewo i prawo czesto bardzo surowe kary, moze troche wyluzowac? 1-3 dni to powinno byc max na pierwszy raz. Zreszta najpierw powinno byc ostrzezenie na priv. rozumiem ze wladza udeza do glowy ale moderacja to nie zabawa w malego tyrana w ktorej chodzi o pokazanie jakim sie jest waznym. zrobcie jakis konkretny regulamin, jasne ko0nkretne zasady. nie moze byc tak ze briga na miesiac dostaje sie bo moderator ma zly humor. mod 625 wyroznia sie tutaj bardzo negatywnie.


Poziom, poziom i jeszcze raz poziom.To nie forum Przyjaciółki, z całym szacunkiem dla tej gazetyA zasady sa przecież określone.


----------



## 625

rybenbaum said:


> A z *gejsząniedzisiejszą *postąpiłeś chyba trochę zbyt surowo - 30 dni.


Miałem podejrzenie, jak się okazało uzasadnione, że to osoba nie nadająca się na forum. 30 dni rzadko kończy się po 30 dniach – zazwyczaj dużo szybciej  Jak choćby w przypadku kilku forumowiczów, z którymi doszliśmy do porozumienia i z czystym sumieniem mogę powiedzieć, że kara działała wychowawczo


----------



## Gosc Niedzielny

zastanowcie sie czy hurtowe banowanie ma sens. to ze raz ktos przeholowal moze nawet bardzo mocno nie powinno oznaczac calkowitego usuniecia z forum. kazdy zasluguje na szanse do poprawy. Co jakis czas powinniscie zrobic cos na ksztalt amnestii i sciagac nalozone bany.


----------



## 625

Przecież dokładnie to robimy! Ile było na mnie ataków za Delfina?


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Poza tym cała ta gejszaniedziesiejsza to kolejna emanacja trolla, który już się tu logował wielokrotnie i zawsze pisze o tym samym.


----------



## Gosc Niedzielny

to pokazuje slabosc banowania: prawdziwy troll i tak zalozy sobie nowe konto...Funkcja ignore sprawdza sie tutaj duzo lepiej


----------



## 625

Gosc Niedzielny said:


> to pokazuje slabosc banowania: prawdziwy troll i tak zalozy sobie nowe konto...Funkcja ignore sprawdza sie tutaj duzo lepiej


Nie zgodzę się. Delfinowi zbanowałem kilkanaście kont, musiał mieć naszą zgodę na powrót.


----------



## zonc

O co chodzi z userem dreh111

To żart tego usera, czy żart 625? Chodzi mi o podpis pod nickiem. On dostał jakiegoś bana? Nagle przestał pisać.


----------



## dreh11

chodzi o to, ze mialem ustawiony podpis baNNNed przez 3 N
625 postraszyl mnie samobanującym automatem forumowym.
powiedzialem, ze zmienie podpis po obiedzie, niestety w tym czasie zostalem zbanowany na 1 dzien.
wiec po odbanowaniu zmienilem podpis na ten obecny
poza tym ja zawsze malo pisze ;p


----------



## Tygrys

dreh11 said:


> chodzi o to, ze mialem ustawiony podpis baNNNed przez 3 N
> *625 postraszyl mnie samobanującym automatem forumowym.
> powiedzialem, ze zmienie podpis po obiedzie, niestety w tym czasie zostalem zbanowany na 1 dzien.*
> wiec po odbanowaniu zmienilem podpis na ten obecny
> poza tym ja zawsze malo pisze ;p


Dziwisz się? Niby skąd "samobanujący automat forumowy" ma wiedzieć co to schabowy z ziemniakami albo bigos? 

------------------------------------------------------------

Co do odbanowania za zgodą modów, to ja byłem przeciwny takiemu procederowi. Nie potrafiłem uwierzyć, że na przykład delfin przestanie się bawić w city vs. city. Teraz widzę jednak zupełnie nowego, nawróconego  delfina i muszę przyznać, że nie miałem racji. Widać perspektywa bana jest czasem motywująca, zwłaszcza dla tych, którzy są permanentnie uzależnieni od forum i już wiedzą co to znaczy nie móc tu pospamować. Zresztą ile można wymyślać nowe nicki? Kiedyś pomysły na nicki-kamuflarze musiały się skończyć... 

Tak 3maj delfin. kay:


----------



## Mika'el

Delfin wie ze wystarczy najmniejszy błąd z jego strony, chwileczka zapomnienia i leciDlatego uważa


----------



## Gosc Niedzielny

A gdzie ten regulamin ktory mowicie ze istnieje? Bo chyba nie macie na mysli przyklejonej tu Netykiety ktora jest zbyt ogolna i nie do konca przystajaca do tego forum?


----------



## billy-the-kid

Gosc Niedzielny said:


> A gdzie ten regulamin ktory mowicie ze istnieje? Bo chyba nie macie na mysli przyklejonej tu Netykiety ktora jest zbyt ogolna i nie do konca przystajaca do tego forum?


Konstytucja RP też jest bardzo ogólna ale jakoś każdy wie, że nie wolno mu przejeżdżać pieszych na pasach, strzelać do sąsiadów ani obnażać się wobec małych dziewczynek w miejskim szalecie. A pewnie nie czytali ani kodeksu drogowego ani karnego.


----------



## kaktus

Bez urazy ale brigowanie za to, że ktoś przyznał się do jazdy 150km/h po autostradzie przy okazji merytorycznego postu jest moim zdaniem sporą przesadą. Jazda z taką prędkością po polskich autostradach jest powszechna i to że ktoś tyle jechał i o tym napisał nie powinno być powodem do briga, a brig nie zmieni raczej jego zachowania na autostradzie. Niedługo się okaże że modowie mają mniejszą tolerancje niż policyjne fotoradary.


Mika'el said:


> Delfin wie ze wystarczy najmniejszy błąd z jego strony, chwileczka zapomnienia i leciDlatego uważa


Przy modzie z Lublina musi być po wielokroć uważniejszy


----------



## Marceli Szpak

kaktus said:


> Bez urazy ale brigowanie za to, że ktoś przyznał się do jazdy 150km/h po autostradzie przy okazji merytorycznego postu jest moim zdaniem sporą przesadą. Jazda z taką prędkością po polskich autostradach jest powszechna i to że ktoś tyle jechał i o tym napisał nie powinno być powodem do briga, a brig nie zmieni raczej jego zachowania na autostradzie. Niedługo się okaże że modowie mają mniejszą tolerancje niż policyjne fotoradary.


Popieram kolegę i dodam od siebie ze od ścigania łamiących przepisy jest Policja drogowa a nie moderatorzy forum.Większa kara dla niego to 500zł mandatu i 10 punktów karnych , niż ban na forum


----------



## Mika'el

jaceq said:


> no i kurwa nie da się czytać, napierdolone głupich dyskusji w wątku o inwestycjach
> filozofy kurwa jego mać
> wątek o piotrkowskiej zasrany, hydeparku komunikacyjnego żal otwierać, i tak jeden po drugim
> dlaczego we wszystkich łódzkich wątkach są same pierdolone dyskusje i wymiany zdań na cztery ekrany???
> jestem zdegustowany, najwyżej mnie zbanują, ale tego się nie da czytać
> pierdoleni łódzcy malkomenci, Mateju wróć !!!!!!!!!


2 tygodnie


----------



## dexter2

^^ :lol:
Lenin ma konkurencję...


----------



## JAKUB POLEWSKI

^^ ^^ :rofl:

Ale ubaw po przeczytaniu tego wpisu był niezły ;P


----------



## dawidny

A ZSB za co dostał bana?


----------



## Mika'el

dawidny said:


> A ZSB za co dostał bana?


Dostał {kolejnego} briga na miesiąc.A ze nie mógł się z tym pogodzić, o czym dawał znać w niewybredny sposób w PMkach to postanowiliśmy go pożegnać


----------



## Gosc Niedzielny

sodowka wam udeza do glowy ...


----------



## Mika'el

A wiesz co było w PMkach?jak nie to po co zabierasz głos?


----------



## Gosc Niedzielny

dobra juz nie bede sie w tym watku wypowiadal. Jeszcze bana dostane.


----------



## Mika'el

Gosc Niedzielny said:


> dobra juz nie bede sie w tym watku wypowiadal. Jeszcze bana dostane.


Nie no, spokojniePytać zawsze można, tylko akurat w tym przypadku zasłużył na BANA.Za całokształt twórczości.PMki pozbawiły nas złudzeń i zbanowałem go.
Po prostu jak krytykujesz to za konkretne decyzje.Twoja wypowiedź sugerowała, ze ten Ban był niezasłużony nie znając kompletnie sytuacji i powodów.


----------



## J.T.Fly

Mika'el said:


> 2 tygodnie


No ulało mu się. Życie w Łodzi tak ma


----------



## billy-the-kid

Gosc Niedzielny said:


> sodowka wam udeza do glowy ...


Wspominasz coś o wodzie sodowej uderzającej do głowy, będąc na tym forum od roku, mając 72 posty i oceniając pracę moderatorów. :|


----------



## Petr

chyba się komuś adresy pomyliły http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=44418116&postcount=1150

owszem. 3 dni


----------



## Guest

th usuń jeszcze ten wpis


----------



## talkinghead

nsolak said:


> th usuń jeszcze ten wpis


Ten czyli który


----------



## Michał Ch.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=44418116&postcount=1150 
ten


----------



## bart_breslau

Czy takie avatary mogą się tu pojawiać??
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=44049804&postcount=5263


----------



## krzewi

Bo? 
Nazwa svastika pochodzi z sanskrytu i oznacza "przynoszący szczęście" 
http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swastyka

Jeśli chodzi Ci o propagowanie nazizmu nie widzę odniesienia bo różnica znaczna









:dunno:


----------



## Mika'el

WrocLOVE said:


> Czy takie avatary mogą się tu pojawiać??
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=44049804&postcount=5263


mogą


----------



## shinzen




----------



## skansen

^^ "Jako znak rozpoznawczy fińskich sił zbrojnych, swastyka zniknęła w 1944 roku, *jako jednoznacznie kojarzona z nazizmem.*".

Stąd zatem też powinna zniknąć.


----------



## Mika'el

Nie powinna, bo to nie jest znak nazistowskich Niemiec.Został on wykorzystany i przekształcony przez Niemców, ale w wersji innej niż nazistowska nie jest zakazany.Zakazane jest tylko w takiej formie


----------



## skansen

Róbcie co chcecie, dla mnie to tania prowokacja.


----------



## JAKUB POLEWSKI

WrocLOVE said:


> Czy takie avatary mogą się tu pojawiać??
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=44049804&postcount=5263


Ten symbol nie promuje systemu totalitarnego, więc nie widzę problemu 



skansen said:


> Róbcie co chcecie, dla mnie to tania prowokacja.


Bez przesady, sam używam np. na forach filozoficznych avataru ze swastyką nihilistyczną. Już pomijam, że nawet w Polsce przed wojną swastyka była logo jednego z wydawnictw. A niebieska swastyka co najwyżej powinna kojarzyć się z armią fińską.



skansen said:


> ^^ "Jako znak rozpoznawczy fińskich sił zbrojnych, swastyka zniknęła w 1944 roku, *jako jednoznacznie kojarzona z nazizmem.*".
> 
> Stąd zatem też powinna zniknąć.


Synagoga w moim avatarze zniknęła w 1939 roku, więc nie mogę jej używać? :lol:


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## skansen

Po wojnie sporo się zmieniło, przewartościowały się pewne wartości, swastyka została sprofanowana i nigdy nie będzie już pozbawiona znaczeń nazistowskich. Swastyka namalowana na murach przez rozmaitych bezmózgowców wcale nie jest ukośna tylko też prosta, jak ta fińska. Ponadto niektóre organizacje neonazistowskie odwołują się do symboliki swastyki, *używając zbliżonych symboli wpisanych w plan koła*, a nie kwadratu, lub swastyk trójramiennych. 

Więc drodzy państwo, przestańcie mi tu piepzryć. Oczywiście zaraz dostanę briga za to słowo, ale swastyka pozostanie. No cóż, relatywizm to gangrena. Dla wielu gimnazjalistów znak to znak, nieważne że my wiemy, że znaczy co innego, że jest nieco inny... ech, gadał dziad do obrazu...


----------



## Adolf Warski

Niestety, wszystko musi skończyć się relatywizmem albo nerwicą. Nie ma tu Trzeciej Drogi.


----------



## ivica

tak a heilowanie to prastare rzymskie pozdrowienie ... tia


----------



## Torney

Mika'el said:


> Nie wolno przeklinać i już.


Zajrzyj do google.pl. Przykłady:

Rezultaty od 1 - 10 z około 131 z skyscrapercity.com z włączonym jebać.
Rezultaty od 1 - 10 z około 157 z skyscrapercity.com z włączonym pieprzyć.
Rezultaty od 1 - 10 z około 65 z skyscrapercity.com z włączonym pierdolić.
Rezultaty od 1 - 10 z około 461 z skyscrapercity.com z włączonym kurwa. 

Jesteś pewien, że wszyscy dostali choćby 3-dniowego briga, bo nie wolno przeklinać i już?


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## talkinghead

Za pitolenie w księgach bez sensu miałem karać i właśnie zacznę zaraz.
HH przebiłeś zonca. Myślałem że to on jest upierdliwy a tu taka niespodzianka.


----------



## JAKUB POLEWSKI

edit - sorry, doczytałem o tym karaniu za pitolenie


----------



## yarross

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=44457458&postcount=94

skasowanie  ostrzegłem, że następnym razem będzie ban, P-S


----------



## marzec

Pytanko : Czy ZSB jest na długim bringu czy dostał bana ? (lubiłem go  )


----------



## Guest

W google możesz łatwo znaleźć odpowiedź.


----------



## Conrado

Wypowiem się jeszcze w sprawie Skansena. 
Wypowiem się i chyba odpuszczę sobie pisanie na tym forum. Bo nie widze już sensu, wprowadzacie tu chore zasady, modowie unoszą i i decyudują o różnych rzeczach pod wpływnem swoich emocji. Czy tak powinno być? 
Owszem, skoro to takie forum to może tak. Ale ja za takie podziękuję. Zobaczcie wątek Skansena o Krakowie, o Wrocławiu? Widzicie coś? Nie, bo zrezygnował z prezentowania swoich zdjęć, nie dziwie się. 

Gratuluję modom oraz jakże wspierających ich userów!

*Nie mówię, że odchodze, ale tak jak od pewnego czasu nie wdaje się w dyskusje, tak teraz już w ogole nie będę aktywnym userem. Przykro mi. Będę Was czytał, może czasem wrzucę fotorelację. Ale czynnego udziału we wszelkich dyskusjach udziału brać już nie będę.
Dlaczego?
Bo chyba nie warto. 

Pozdrawiam :cheers:


----------



## DonDiegoDeLaVega

Widzę, że wraca moda sprzed 3 lat:
1) "Odchodzę";
lub
2) "Nie będę już aktywny na forum."

Tylko czekać, aż odpowiedni wątek powstanie... :|


----------



## Phelot

^^ Zamiast kpin, proponowałbym zastanowienie się nad przyczynami takiego stanu rzeczy.


----------



## el_barto

Niektórych to niestety przerasta.


----------



## Kaoz

^^ Tak jak niektórych przerasta zrozumienie kilku praw które pozwoliły na utrzymanie w miarę wysokiego poziomu forum nie pozwalając na dołowanie w kierunku gazeta.pl, wp.pl i innych tego typu miejsc pozwalających na bluzgi, przekleństwa, city vs. city, kibicowskie napinki, osobiste wycieczki. Jeżeli komuś nie podoba się ścisły nadzór moderatora może powinien się zastanowić nad zmianą miejsca wyrażania opinii.


----------



## tolek_88

talkinghead said:


> Za pitolenie w księgach bez sensu miałem karać i właśnie zacznę zaraz.
> (...)


Kiedy będzie "zaraz"? Ludzie wchodzą żądni krwi, a tu same lamenty... ;-)


----------



## el_barto

Kaoz said:


> ^^ Tak jak niektórych przerasta zrozumienie kilku praw które pozwoliły na utrzymanie w miarę wysokiego poziomu forum nie pozwalając na dołowanie w kierunku gazeta.pl, wp.pl i innych tego typu miejsc pozwalających na bluzgi, przekleństwa, city vs. city, kibicowskie napinki, osobiste wycieczki. Jeżeli komuś nie podoba się ścisły nadzór moderatora może powinien się zastanowić nad zmianą miejsca wyrażania opinii.


Jeszcze obroża elektroniczna by się przydała i bat.


----------



## 625

^^
el_barto, posiadacz 8 brigów.


----------



## DonDiegoDeLaVega

^^ Trafiony zatopiony! 



Phelot said:


> ^^ Zamiast kpin, proponowałbym zastanowienie się nad przyczynami takiego stanu rzeczy.


No. Już się zastanowiłem.
Jak się komuś coś nie podoba to niech się skupi nad tematyką, dla której się tutaj zarejestrował - czyli architektura, urbanistyka i inwestycje. Rozwodzenie się nad wydumaną przez siebie promocją nazizmu przez symbol wojsk fińskich rodzi emocje i w efekcie brigi.


----------



## el_barto

625 said:


> ^^
> el_barto, posiadacz 8 brigów.


625 - prowokujący dziesiątki osób bez ryzyka bana.


----------



## demmat

Problem z tym forum jest jeden. Stacza się z prędkością światła. Pod koniec 2007 roku jak zacząłem tu się udzielać, to forum miało niesamowity klimat. W PoGo było sporo kontrowersyjnych, pełnych specyficznego humoru wątków. Teraz jest kaszana (żeby nie powiedzieć kupa). Wystarczy zobaczyć co się stało z Vondeq. Zaatakowały go jakieś dzieciaki o inteligencji parapetu i zniknął. Teraz nawet nie ma po co powstawać, onet.pl działa prężnie, nie potrzebna mu konkurencja. Praktycznie każdy watek pogorszył się. Ekstraklasa?? Szkoda słów. Kiedyś to czasami się pojawiała tabela z wynikami, teraz to nie można o tym pomarzyć. Inne wątki, w stylu "Nasze zdjęcia", "Zdjęcia kobiet..." też się stoczyły. 

Naprawić tę sytuację można tylko w jeden sposób. Tymczasowo zamknąć PoGo, skupić się na inwestycjach, tak żeby nie było tam chlewu, a dopiero potem stopniowo otwierać PoGo. Oczywiście 3/4 wątków powinno zniknąć, a te co zostaną powinny być pod stałym nadzorem. Po to, żeby nikomu nie przyszło do głowy wyskakiwać z jakimś debilnymi postami. Długofalowe i skrupulatne działania mogę przywrócić poziom forum. 

Dlatego albo działamy stanowczo, albo w ogóle. Bo grożenie paluszkiem jednej osobie podczas gdy naokoło 100 robi gorsze rzeczy jest mało efektywne. Tak więc proszę moderatorów o zajęcie się problemem.


----------



## Wesoły Romek

Jak sprawiedliwość to sprawiedliwość 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=501192&page=157

Filmiki J. Polewskiego


----------



## Guest

Kurcze, wy naprawdę na żadnym urlopie nie byliście w tym roku, czy po prostu jeszcze nie zaczęli u was grzać?


----------



## dexter2

demmat said:


> Inne wątki, w stylu "Nasze zdjęcia", "Zdjęcia kobiet..." też się stoczyły.


Masz na myśli to, że nasze "mordy" są coraz bardziej niecenzuralne, a kobiety coraz brzydsze? :lol:


----------



## Phelot

DonDiegoDeLaVega said:


> No. Już się zastanowiłem.
> Jak się komuś coś nie podoba to niech się skupi nad tematyką, dla której się tutaj zarejestrował - czyli architektura, urbanistyka i inwestycje. Rozwodzenie się nad wydumaną przez siebie promocją nazizmu przez symbol wojsk fińskich rodzi emocje i w efekcie brigi.


...przecież ja w ogóle nie odniosłem się do tematu symbolu wojsk fińskich. Nawiązałem do Twojego posta, w którym, według mnie, wyśmiewasz użytkownika, który pisze o zamiarze wycofania się z pisania na forum.

Więcej pisać nie będę, bo podobno tutaj nie można dyskutować o pracy modów. Zamiast tego zapytam (ogólnie do wszystkich), który wątek służy do oceny pracy moderatorów przez użytkowników. Skoro ten wątek nie jest do tego odpowiedni, to pytam - który jest?


----------



## zonc

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=44505564&postcount=43

Chyba czas powiedzieć "papa".

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=44504196&postcount=40

Ten też przegina ze słownictwem na marszałka. Trochę racji ma, ale można się powstrzymać.

PS Phelot: na forum nie było, nie ma i nie będzie demokracji. Trzeba się z tym pogodzić albo odejść. Ja zostaję. 

miesiąc/7dni


----------



## Kaoz

Phelot said:


> Zamiast tego zapytam (ogólnie do wszystkich), który wątek służy do oceny pracy moderatorów przez użytkowników. Skoro ten wątek nie jest do tego odpowiedni, to pytam - który jest?


SSC to nie demokracja, praca moderatorów nie podlega ocenie użytkowników, odpowiadają tylko przed bogiem, historią i Janem


----------



## Clash_tekin

zonc said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=44505564&postcount=43
> 
> Chyba czas powiedzieć "papa".


W którym miejscu tej wypowiedzi jest złamana choc jedna zasada forum? 

Ehh uwielbiam to: Uprzejmie donoszę.


----------



## Noodles_ZG

Kaoz said:


> SSC to nie demokracja, praca moderatorów nie podlega ocenie użytkowników, odpowiadają tylko przed bogiem, historią i Janem


I Urzedem Skarbowym.


Clash_tekin said:


> Ehh uwielbiam to: Uprzejmie donoszę.


:lol:


----------



## zonc

Clash_tekin said:


> W którym miejscu tej wypowiedzi jest złamana choc jedna zasada forum?
> 
> Ehh uwielbiam to: Uprzejmie donoszę.


Polityka w wątku nie o polityce.
Brzydkie określenie.

Mamy hydepark tam można sobie ulżyć.

PS Jesteś kimś znanym po zmianie nicka, czy przegapiłem ponad 2 tys. wpisów?


----------



## Clash_tekin

Cóż za błyskotliwa uszczypliwośc. Przynajmniej nie pracuję w forumowej esbecji i nie donoszę codziennie na wszystko co nie ucieka na drzewo.


----------



## zonc

*PROPOZYCJA
*

Mamy od paru lat (  ) syf w tej księdze. Proponuję - jako współautor zamieszania - małą reformę.

1) Można zgłaszać - jak zawsze - postulaty odnośnie bana lub briga. Należy jednak zabronić komentowania zgłoszeń. Bronić może się jedyne osoba, która jest oskarżana (na którą się donosi). Jeżeli potrzeba wyjaśnienia to moderator ma PM, ma klawiaturę = zapyta.

2) Moderatorzy rozstrzygają sprawę na trzy sposoby:

- Dają briga \ bana.
- Dają upomnienie za zawrócenie głowy. Przy drugim upomnieniu - zgłoszenie kogoś niewinnego, jako winnego - 7 dni briga. Przy drugiej - analogicznej sytuacji - 14 dni, przy każdej kolejnej miesiąc.

Teraz mamy dość nie zdrową sytuację: z jednej strony można bezkarnie zgłaszać wszystko (trzeba ostro przegiąć by 625 dał briga  reszta raczej wybacza)., z drugiej często zgłoszenie rzeczy słusznej spotyka się z niesłuszną falą krytyki niemoderatorów.

Taki system - z wyraźnymi karami za zawracanie głowy i za niesłuszne wtrącanie się - powinien wyleczyć obecnie chorą sytuację. Teraz niby są kary za marudzenie, ale w zasadzie nie wiadomo kiedy będą one przyznane, można ryzykować i marudzić.

Proszę Wysoki Sąd o rozpatrzenie wniosku i zwrócenie uwagi, iż wypływa on od osoby niezwykle narażonej na 30 dniowe brigi raz na kwartał. :lol:


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=487250


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

^^ Dobry był!


> Jestescie zniewiesciałymi gejami, że boicie sie pocisnąć 200km/h na autostradzie? Żadna kobieta, nawet paszczak za wami nie spojrzy, bo one cenią ambitnych ludzi z ułańską fantazją, takich jak ja.


:lol:


----------



## JAKUB POLEWSKI

Wesoły Romek;44505338 said:


> Jak sprawiedliwość to sprawiedliwość
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=501192&page=157
> 
> Filmiki J. Polewskiego


No nie piszcie, że filmy o zagadnieniach medycznych są zabronione


----------



## Han Solo

dexter2 said:


> Masz na myśli to, że nasze "mordy" są coraz bardziej niecenzuralne, a kobiety coraz brzydsze? :lol:


mysle, że demmat miał na myśli, że są coraz bardziej prostackie.


----------



## Phelot

Kaoz said:


> SSC to nie demokracja


Kiedyś przynajmniej można było wybierać moderatorów, a teraz to już faktycznie nie ma demokracji na tym forum.


----------



## 625

mardro2710 nie zamieścił nazwiska autora zdjęć w wątku [Lubin] Indomo, a dowiedziałem się, że fotograf nie był tym zachwycony. Nie reaguje na prośbę o wyedytowanie posta, więc 3 dni.


----------



## 625

Phelot said:


> Kiedyś przynajmniej można było wybierać moderatorów, a teraz to już faktycznie nie ma demokracji na tym forum.


Jak już mówiłem, to nie nasz (polski) pomysł.


----------



## pmaciej7

Piotr-Stettin said:


> ^^ Dobry był!
> :lol:


To było, jeśli dobrze liczę, dziewiąte wcielenie znanego drogowego trolla - svende. Jak widać nie może się pogodzić z banem i wraca za każdym razem w coraz gorszym stylu.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

E tam jeden już był w 34, jeden w dwudziestu kilku wydaniach.


----------



## Dziki REX

Phelot said:


> Kiedyś przynajmniej można było wybierać moderatorów, a teraz to już faktycznie nie ma demokracji na tym forum.


Demokracja to system w którym banda idiotów wybiera grupę cwaniaków więc nie ma czego żałować.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

^^

_Every government is a parliament of whores. The trouble is, in a democracy, the whores are us._

I może skończmy na tym, a pozostawmy temat brigom i banom.


----------



## el_barto

Wogóle najlepiej to skończyć na pytaniu : "po co właściwie żyć ?"


----------



## Marek_VF

demmat said:


> Problem z tym forum jest jeden. Stacza się z prędkością światła. Pod koniec 2007 roku jak zacząłem tu się udzielać, to forum miało niesamowity klimat. W PoGo było sporo kontrowersyjnych, pełnych specyficznego humoru wątków. Teraz jest kaszana (żeby nie powiedzieć kupa). Wystarczy zobaczyć co się stało z Vondeq. Zaatakowały go jakieś dzieciaki o inteligencji parapetu i zniknął. Teraz nawet nie ma po co powstawać, onet.pl działa prężnie, nie potrzebna mu konkurencja. Praktycznie każdy watek pogorszył się. Ekstraklasa?? Szkoda słów. Kiedyś to czasami się pojawiała tabela z wynikami, teraz to nie można o tym pomarzyć. Inne wątki, w stylu "Nasze zdjęcia", "Zdjęcia kobiet..." też się stoczyły.
> 
> Naprawić tę sytuację można tylko w jeden sposób. Tymczasowo zamknąć PoGo, skupić się na inwestycjach, tak żeby nie było tam chlewu, a dopiero potem stopniowo otwierać PoGo. Oczywiście 3/4 wątków powinno zniknąć, a te co zostaną powinny być pod stałym nadzorem. Po to, żeby nikomu nie przyszło do głowy wyskakiwać z jakimś debilnymi postami. Długofalowe i skrupulatne działania mogę przywrócić poziom forum.
> 
> Dlatego albo działamy stanowczo, albo w ogóle. Bo grożenie paluszkiem jednej osobie podczas gdy naokoło 100 robi gorsze rzeczy jest mało efektywne. Tak więc proszę moderatorów o zajęcie się problemem.


O, więc nie jestem sam w swojej opinii! A widzę dokładnie to samo. I na scc siedzę już trochę, choć nie mam w zwyczaju pisać milion postów dziennie.

Swoją drogą, największy wysyp oneciarstwa zaczął się z otwarciem wątków o stadionach i przygotowaniach do ewro. Na takie wątki nawet nie chce mi się zaglądać.

*EDIT:* Uprzejmie donoszę, że user, który tak zaczyna swoją kariere na forum, jednoznacznie powinien zrobić jebudu z banem:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=44452390&postcount=68


----------



## epigon

Marek_VF said:


> *EDIT:* Uprzejmie donoszę, że user, który tak zaczyna swoją kariere na forum, jednoznacznie powinien zrobić jebudu z banem:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=44452390&postcount=68


Ja tam nie widzę, nic złego/zdrożnego etc. To Polacy zbudowali we Lwowie większość obecnego starego miasta i innych części miasta, tak samo jak Niemcy zbudowali większą część obecnych zabytków Wrocławia. Tak więc o co chodzi?


----------



## Marek_VF

Dla mnie wydźwięk postu w stosunku do dyskutujących w wątku Ukraińców jest jednoznacznie perjoratywny, zwłaszcza, że nie ma nic wspólnego z tematyką tego wątku, a jest jedynie podjudzaniem do obrzucania się błotem. Trolling jak się patrzy. Jak inaczej określisz taki 'wjazd' do wątku o zupełnie innej tematyce? Na dodatek bez poszanowania netykiety bo na ukrforum ani po ukr ani po eng to napisane nie jest.


----------



## maaarian

Z czystej ciekawości zapytam: czy np. ukraiński mod może zbanować, albo dać briga userowi z polskiego subforum?( I vice versa oczywiście.)


----------



## 625

Oczywiście – jeśli coś tam nieładnie napisze.


----------



## demmat

A jak Ukraiński mod wejdzie na polskie subforum i przeczyta coś co uważa za niestosowne, to wtedy może zbanować/zbrigować bez konsultacji z polskimi "władzami"??


----------



## mateq

^^ O co konkretnie chodzi?

Technicznie jest to możliwe. Jest jednak zasada, iż nie mieszamy się w nie swoje sprawy.


----------



## pmaciej7

^^ 

To wtedy takiego obcego moda nasz administrator pogoni, a co nam tu będzie obcy kozaczył?

:horse:


----------



## ziemniaki

Marek_VF said:



> Swoją drogą, największy wysyp oneciarstwa zaczął się z otwarciem wątków o stadionach i przygotowaniach do ewro. Na takie wątki nawet nie chce mi się zaglądać.


A co w tym dziwnego? Daremne dyskusje o daremnej dyscyplinie sportu.


----------



## zonc

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=523743&page=352

ALARM! KIBICE NADCIĄGAJĄ!

załatwione /P
poprawione/th


----------



## ziemniaki

^^ Też chciałem zaalarmować, ale ubiegłeś mnie .


----------



## schabzkoscia

Chciałbym zwrócić uwagę, że wszystko wskazuje na to, że ktoś włamał się na konto użytkownika Monarda. Czy moglibyście to sprawdzić?

^^
się wyjaśniło
625


----------



## zonc

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=44645538#post44645538

Kolejny zalogowany tylko by pisać o Zawiszy. Nie to forum.


----------



## marboro

zonc said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=44645538#post44645538
> 
> Kolejny zalogowany tylko by pisać o Zawiszy. Nie to forum.


O co Tobie chodzi czlowieku??? To jest HP mozna pisac nawet o tym co Tobie nie w nos czyli o Twoich bledzikach. Mam nadzieje ze po tym poscie dojdzie do Ciebie ze Zawisza to facet byl.


----------



## mateq

Zonc ma rację. Jeśli zalogował się tylko po to, aby pisać w HP, będzie ban. Na razie miesięczny brig.


----------



## Guest

Ma teraz miesiąc na udowodnienie, że nie pisze tylko w HP, inaczej ban.


----------



## Michał Ch.

schabzkoscia said:


> ^^
> się wyjaśniło
> 625



A wiadomo kto się włamał ?


----------



## mateq

_Bartek i dzunglas - 
Multiple Login Detection 

Banned.

Wy w tej Bydzi ale macie hardkor


----------



## zonc

Władze forumowe chyba coś faktycznie proprezydenckie... banują na potęgę bydgoską opozycję. 

Co się stało z monardą?


----------



## Din Sevenn

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=44731926&postcount=7049
Atak szalikowców trwa.
Ja, tak jak 95% bydgoskich userów, nie jestem zwolennikiem obecnych władz BDG, a działalność K.D. i jego otoczenia uważam za szkodliwą dla miasta. Rozumiem też doskonale żal kibiców. Jednak wrzucanie nieswoich zdjęć prywatnych bez kopyrajtu to hucpa.


----------



## ziemniaki

^^ A ja zgadzam się z tym, co piszesz, oprócz tego "żalu" kibiców. Ja tego nie rozumiem. Ich żal wynika jedynie z tego, że słusznie pozbawiono chuliganów przychylności ze strony prezesa, mianując na to stanowisko odpowiednią osobę.


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## tolek_88

spam(er/bot) http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=44836548&postcount=6128


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

zl_fan - 7 dni (za zaczepki), wcześniej miał ostrzeżenie


----------



## 625

[email protected], do nauki! Już!


----------



## Han Solo

Dał czadu 

^^ ale może ban to za srogo?...


----------



## 625

Niestety, nie skończył na 1 wątku, wymyślił jeszcze A7 w drogówce.


----------



## mateq

Zwykły troll.


----------



## EJet

Rozumiem, że nie każdemu podoba się ilość i jakość pomników JPII, ale to jest już przesada:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=44861922&postcount=936


----------



## dexter2

EJet said:


> Rozumiem, że nie każdemu podoba się ilość i jakość pomników JPII, ale to jest już przesada:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=44861922&postcount=936


A mnie tam się bardzo podoba


----------



## epigon

625 said:


> [email protected], do nauki! Już!


Ma godnego następce (chyba, że to znowu on ) :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=44971116&postcount=2793

Stawiam piwo każdemu kto przeczyta to do końca ze zrozumieniem


----------



## shinzen

Ja przeczytałem do końca, ale nie zrozumiałem :nuts:


----------



## Han Solo

Jak to ktoś gdzieś napisał: pewnie pełnia


----------



## pmaciej7

Mam dziwne przeczucie, że jego forumowa kariera dobiegnie końca gdy tylko *mateq* pojawi się na forum.

A księżyc zbliża się do nowiu, sprawdziłem.


----------



## Marceli Szpak

Jak technicznie wygląda dawanie bana .Wiem ze blokujecie IP , ale jak ?


----------



## mateq

Pozamiatane.



Marceli Szpak said:


> Jak technicznie wygląda dawanie bana .Wiem ze blokujecie IP , ale jak ?


Ja się na sieciach nie znam. Naciskam tylko odpowiednie przyciski, a reszta ta już tak sama...


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## Conrado

Czy user VRX został odbanowany*? 

*wydaje mi się, że jeszcze niedawno miał bana
**nie mówię, że to źle. Wręcz dobrze- zawsze udzielał wielu informacji.


----------



## skansen

Nic z tych rzeczy, sam zrobił sobie opis "konto zamknięte" i odpoczywał od forum.


----------



## wonsbelfer

krakusek said:


> postOriginally Posted by kris02
> A ja myślałem że do WA 1 ,no i może później włączył ci się wibrator,bo go zapomniałaś w domu wyciągnąć.
> 
> Niezbyt miłe skomentowanie posta użytkowniczki Agusia o tym, że miejscami na nowym odcinku A4 są nierówności i przez to trzęsie.
> 
> Z wątku [A4] Kraków - Tarnów.
> 
> 3 tyg.


Rzadko w tym głos zabieram, ale tu nie zdierżę:
Za takie obrzydliwe chamstwo - zwłaszcza wobec niewiasty, powinno się jegomościowi podziękować za współpracę definitywnie.


----------



## talkinghead

wonsbelfer said:


> Rzadko w tym głos zabieram, ale tu nie zdierżę:
> Za takie obrzydliwe chamstwo - zwłaszcza wobec niewiasty, powinno się jegomościowi podziękować za współpracę definitywnie.


Jestem zdania że kara powinna uczyć, nie zabijać. 
Zobaczymy za 3 tygodnie. A nóż widelec zbawimy kolejną duszyczkę?


----------



## wonsbelfer

talkinghead said:


> Jestem zdania że kara powinna uczyć, nie zabijać.
> Zobaczymy za 3 tygodnie. A nóż widelec zbawimy kolejną duszyczkę?


Daj Boże. 
Zresztą: Twoja wola. Ja kieruję się ćwierćwieczem belferskiego doświadczenia. Delikwenta nie znam i nie kojarzę, ale jak wróci , to sobie popatrzę. A niewiastę powinien publicznie przeprosić. Tak, jak publicznie ją obraził.


----------



## drugastrona

wonsbelfer said:


> Rzadko w tym głos zabieram, ale tu nie zdierżę:
> Za takie obrzydliwe chamstwo - *zwłaszcza wobec niewiasty*, powinno się jegomościowi podziękować za współpracę definitywnie.


Wiesz, że w Stanach mógłbyś za to mieć sprawę w sądzie? Kobiety mają równe prawa, więc Twoja wypowiedź zostałaby na bank uznana za szowinistyczną - nierówne traktowanie kobiet i mężczyzn.

(Co nie zmienia faktu, że prostak jest prostak, nieważne kogo obraża.)


----------



## TommeT

drugastrona said:


> Wiesz, że w Stanach mógłbyś za to mieć sprawę w sądzie? Kobiety mają równe prawa, więc Twoja wypowiedź zostałaby na bank uznana za szowinistyczną - nierówne traktowanie kobiet i mężczyzn.


Na szczęście żyjemy w Polsce (no większość z nas) i na szczęście tu równouprawnienie kończy się w kopalni węgla kamiennego, a grzeczność wobec dam jest naszą cechą narodową i miejmy nadzieję że tak pozostanie.

pzdr


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

Spoks - tygodniowa wycieczka na akermańskie stepy za robienie wiochy na forum.


----------



## shinzen

Zbyt łagodnie go Piotrze potraktowałeś.


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

^^ Spokojnie...Następnym razem dostanie bana


----------



## demmat

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=45543183&postcount=8375

To że grupka kibiców zachowała się tak a nie inaczej nie upoważnia do takich komentarzy. Zresztą ztcw kilka podobnych miał już ten user w tym wątku.


----------



## Mika'el

^^kiedy300 - tydzień

EDIT:w pm "przekazał" ze nie rozumie swojego błędu.Przedłużam do miesiąca.


----------



## Perun

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=421042

Nie wiem, jak moderacja się odnosi np. do kultu Che, lecz mi wydaje się, że takowa nie powinna mieć miejsca, jak w przypadku powyższego użytkownika (avatar i sygnatura).

^^
3 dni.


----------



## Dantiscum

replee said:


> Do "myślących": ile się jedzie w ciągu dnia (przykładowo z domu do pracy i z powrotem) średnio zbiorkomem STOJĄC? Godzinę? Półtorej? A ile SIEDZI się średnio w pracy za biurkiem? 8 godzin? Ile poświęca się średnio na sen LEŻĄC? 8 godzin?
> 
> *W dupach widzę się co po niektórym poprzewracało*, niedługo przyrosną Wam wasze tłuste tyłki do tych cholernych siedzień o jakże oświeceni myślący. Wielcy *ku*wa wasza mać *wygodniccy, co wątek o tramwajach w innym mieście, to ta sama śpiewka, że jak bydło... boicie się kontaku z innymi ludźmi? Nie wychodźcie z domu, proste.
> 
> Chwała Bogu, że w stolicy będzie klasycznie po jednym rzędzie z każdej strony.


się kolega zagotował...


----------



## kowal 3D

Tak btw, to wnioski dot. działu transportowego zgłaszamy w tym wątku: Porządkowanie działu komunikacyjnego


----------



## talkinghead

Wulgaryzmy można zgłaszać wszędzie.


----------



## Wicher

Pozostawiam bez komentarza i do oceny moderatorów:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=45689959&postcount=7713


fogel said:


> mi się wydaje, że taka reklama wystarczy:


----------



## Mindcrasher

Cóż... przynajmniej bez błędów ortograficznychAle przecież to nie user wywiesił tę płachtę, więc za co brig?


----------



## 625

Ernie_Ampero said:


> Poznikały niewinne posty i nie umknęło to niczyjej uwadze, dlatego najwyższy czas zmienić moderatora. *Tak to jest kiedy zachukana, zakompleksiona i podrygiwana przez wszystkich osóbka dorwie się do "władzy". Tak, to o tobie modzie! Smrodzisz tu! Siedź sam we własnym smrodzie*, a on naszych zdjęć won! Nie odpuścimy. Trzeba coś z tym zrobić. Zastanawiam się czy za karę nie wstawić swoich zdjęć




miesiąc.


----------



## wiewior

Ten Pan jest jakiś strasznie drażliwy:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=45785675&postcount=4074
I w zasadzie inne jego posty "w okolicy" bardzo podobne,


----------



## Wesoły Romek

wiewior said:


> Ten Pan jest jakiś strasznie drażliwy:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=45785675&postcount=4074
> I w zasadzie inne jego posty "w okolicy" bardzo podobne,


"Ten Pan" ma dosyć wysłuchiwania lamentów i zaśmiecania wątku przez kolege likasz który w tym wątku nic nie robi oprócz pisania o brzydkim betonie i powtarzania tego, przez kolejne 100 stron, Ty byś się nie wkurzył, gdyby Ci pisał co 8 post o tym, że hala w Gdańsku jest do niczego bo jest taka czy siaka ?

Ale ok, żeby nie było kasuje ten post i przepraszam za to,że się uniosłem.
A jak kara ma być to będzie, ale również dla likasza który non-stop trolluje.


----------



## maaarian

625 said:


> miesiąc.


Chyba za to "ch" w "zachukana".


----------



## skansen

^^ Dobry humor admina - bezcenny.


----------



## 625

Kamil_LG said:


> w zasadzie to jest stadion narodowy? Nasz kraj ma chyba inne barwy?
> Nawet jak w Gdańsku by był budowany ten stadion rugby to byłbym zdecydowanie za biało-czerwonymi krzesełkami a nie innymi!
> To moja opinia nie musicie się z nią zgadzać, nie mam na celu wywołania "wojny krzesełkowej" o!


3 dni.


----------



## onnn88

625 said:


> 3 dni.


I za ten komentarz Kamil_LG został zablokowany SZOK


----------



## Offspring

^^ Tak. A co?

@onnn88, pomimo kilkunastodniowego (wnioskując z Join Date) zaledwie stażu na forum wziąłęś sobie za cel sprzeczki z moderatorami. Naprawdę, nic na tej taktyce nie zyskasz.


----------



## onnn88

Offspring said:


> ^^ Tak. A co?
> 
> @onnn88, pomimo kilkunastodniowego (wnioskując z Join Date) zaledwie stażu na forum wziąłęś sobie za cel sprzeczki z moderatorami. Naprawdę, nic na tej taktyce nie zyskasz.


A co jest złego w tym komentarzu ? Chyba wiem ktoś wyrażił swój pogląd hehe w końcu nikogo Kamil nie obraża nie ma tam przekleństw i nic niestosownego .

Nie mam i nie miałem zamiaru nic na tym zyskać po prostu wyrażam swoje nie zadowolenie bo czy nie po to powstała księga skarg ? :-] To tyle z mojej strony już sie nie wdaje tutaj w dyskusje bo nie ma co .


----------



## Mateusz

Od krzesełek w Gdańsku i pierdół z tym związany specjalny wątek jest już w Hyde Parku, tam można lamentować o nich do woli ^^


----------



## ml2200

To ja proponuje zmienić nazwę na wzór stadionu w Gdańsku. 
[Gdynia]Stadion rugby >> [Gdynia]Stadion rugby[krzesełka=brig]
[Gdynia] Inwestycje na obiektach GOSiR >> [Gdynia] Inwestycje na obiektach GOSiR [krzesełka - tylko artykuły]


----------



## elpolako

Mateusz said:


> Od krzesełek w Gdańsku i pierdół z tym związany specjalny wątek jest już w Hyde Parku, tam można lamentować o nich do woli ^^


pomyśl (w tym przypadku poczytaj), zanim napiszesz. Taka rada na przyszłość.



ml2200 said:


> To ja proponuje zmienić nazwę na wzór stadionu w Gdańsku.
> [Gdynia]Stadion rugby >> [Gdynia]Stadion rugby[krzesełka=brig]
> [Gdynia] Inwestycje na obiektach GOSiR >> [Gdynia] Inwestycje na obiektach GOSiR [krzesełka - tylko artykuły]


mam nadzieję, że to ironia, bo jeszcze ktoś gotów traktować to poważnie.


----------



## wiewior

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=46531655&postcount=3015

Może ktoś przekona kolegę, że takich kozaków nie potrzebujemy? Historię ma krótką, ale widać wyraźne skłonności do wdawania się w niepotrzebne sprzeczki. A do tego jeszcze styl wypowiedzi daleki od języka polskiego...

ok. happy seven


----------



## gtfokthx

lenin said:


> Tobie zaś polecam zakup książki w oryginale z drugiej połowy XIX wieku. Nie wiem czy zrozumiesz tę aluzję, no coż forum przesiąknięte jest........(to rodzaj mojego nowego znaku interpunkcyjnego oznaczające zamyślenie...ludźmi "wytresowanymi", inteligentnych i wykształconych tu małoA szkoda , że polskie szkolnictwo tresuje, bo powinno nauczać. Z wyrazami pogardy...



Z wątku o WNP i Rosji. Ten post i w ogóle poprzednie, o ile ktoś je rozczyta.

oui.


----------



## mateq

Oscarevich - ban.

Nie wytrzymał psychicznie briga. A mógł siedzieć cicho, bo - przyznaję - nie zauważyłem, że był to jego już piąty brig.


----------



## bart_breslau

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=46651549&postcount=34


----------



## 625

Mariosz: amnestia.


----------



## 625

Skora_Bie(L)any said:


> Chyba TY. Ja kibol to mam zamiar podpalić ten stadion.
> 
> 
> 
> Nie zadawaj głupich pytań. Oglądasz TVN i czytasz GW (cała prawda, całą dobę) to wiesz jak my kibole się zachowujemy. Będziesz się zachowywał na stadionie tak jak to chcą Kibole. Jak nie będziesz śpiewał dostaniesz w łeb a potem wypad. Aha jeszcze zabierzemy Ci wszystkie pieniądze i telefon. To samo może ci się stać jeśli nie kupisz narkotyków od Mirka który handluje zawsze na sektorze H górna na łuku pod zegarem. A mecz z rodziną możesz obejrzeć w telewizji.
> 
> :bash::bash::bash::bash:


Nara


----------



## drugastrona

^^ A to nie była ironia?


----------



## 625

drugastrona said:


> ^^ A to nie była ironia?


Na pewno? Mogę odbanować, ale nie zwracam uwagi na ironię wśród kibiców. Już kilkanaście razy tłumaczyłem dlaczego. W skrócie: przy wycinaniu setek postów z ich wątków nie ma na to czasu.


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## 625

Ox, zrobione. Dziś 2 amnestie


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## pmaciej7

Amnestia nie oznacza, że nie będzie poddany wnikliwej obserwacji, hihi.


----------



## yarro

JAKUB POLEWSKI said:


> Czyli - jak widać - moderatorzy się bardzo spieszą mieć nowego kolegę z Łodzi ;D


Boją się, że zamiast porządku będzie bałagan, tak myślę  No cóż. Czas popracować nad formalnym wnioskiem


----------



## yarro

JAKUB POLEWSKI said:


> Ech, jeszcze się okaże, że na niego głosowałem, wolę nie sprawdzać


Hihihi! Lepiej nie sprawdzaj! :nuts:


----------



## 625

Majster0 said:


> Witam Witam
> W naszej Legnicy Rynek jest bardzo ładny, a co do Lubina to nawet nie ma co porównywać. Nasz Rynek jest najładniejszy w tutejszej okolicy. Jedynie co to Lubin ma fajną galerie ,, Cuprum Arena". Napewno położą te metalowe schodzki^^.





Misiek144 said:


> Także witam na forum.
> Byłem dziś w Lubinie w tzw Rynku i tam mam zawsze mdłości. U nas jest Rynek z prawdziwego zdarzenia i nie ma co narzekać na remont legnickiego w porównaniu z dziurą lubińska.



Po tygodniu.


----------



## 625

marpa said:


> Jerzy Voltmann said:
> 
> 
> 
> chyba trzeba powoli lobbować wizję "Premier Polski ze Szczecina"  hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MisUszatek said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^Tak, tylko kto... Nitrasa sobie nie życzę, Panów Lewicowców też niespecjalnie.
> Marpę proponuję albo Piotra
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ja podzękuję, po prostu nie reflektuję :lol:
> Natomiast nasz *Piotruś-Pan* mógłby i owszem, wszak:
> 
> 
> Piotr-Stettin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Jako obecny moderator mam moralny obowiązek i lokalne poparcie...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ale oczywiście, to tylko jest mój żart
Click to expand...


Za przekręcanie nicków oraz przekręcanie wypowiedzi niestety należy się ban. Ostatnio za coś podobnego banowałem. Tym razem, ostatnim, tylko miesiąc.


----------



## 625

kasis said:


> Tylko Lubin ma ogromną dziurę a nie rynek...


Nudzą mnie te wojny LGOM. Miesiąc. Od teraz bedą bany.


----------



## Guest

Oj szkoda, szkoda... Szkoda też, że za sianie demagogii i zwyczajne kłamstwa w wielu wątkach się nie karze.


vv od dzisiaj będę próbować wklejać wszystkie, szczególnie z wątków o polityczno-ekonomiczno-ideologicznych spoza hyde-parku.


----------



## 625

Daj linka.


----------



## 625

Tom Gore. Publiczne zarzucanie kłamstw bez dowodów. Niestety, ban. Mimo ostrzeżeń, nie wycofał się z tego. Szkoda.


----------



## PLH

^^ Te kłamstwa to w BRD?


----------



## 625

Nie tylko. Tamten wątek jest kontrowersyjny. Ale jeśli ktoś do tego pisze, że z pieniędzy kierowców finansuje się kolej, to wymiękam. Przypomnę tylko, że stosunek nakładów wynosi 9 do 1, wiadomo dla kogo, a Unia Europejska ma zamiar zmusić nas do wyrównania tych kwot.

Nie można tolerować na forum trollingu rozumianego jako zakłamywanie rzeczywistości.


----------



## talkinghead

625 dziś..


----------



## mateq

^^ albo Ty w zdjęciach kobiet 


hehhe


----------



## 625

Pogoda się popsuła, a przygotowuję się do debaty w sprawie budowy obwodnicy we Wrocławiu. Jak mi ktoś jeszcze zarzuci popieranie zielonych NIMBY, to ban :lol:


----------



## Patryjota

625 said:


> Pogoda się popsuła, a przygotowuję się do debaty w sprawie budowy obwodnicy we Wrocławiu. Jak mi ktoś jeszcze zarzuci popieranie zielonych NIMBY, to ban :lol:


625 bawi się w Mikołaja - w końcu 6 grudnia za pasem  Userzy uważajcie  

Modowie też


----------



## talkinghead

Czyli poza forum wyglądasz Przemku tak?









Bo ja w tamtym wątku to raczej ..


----------



## Michał Ch.

:lol:


----------



## malno

625 said:


> Za przekręcanie nicków oraz przekręcanie wypowiedzi niestety należy się ban. Ostatnio za coś podobnego banowałem. Tym razem, ostatnim, tylko miesiąc.


Napewno nie ma na tym forum równych i równiejszych. Jeden szkaluje drugiego, a drugi żartuje z pierwszego, za co zostaje zbanowany.


marpa said:


> .....
> Ale oczywiście, to tylko jest mój żart


----------



## 625

malno said:


> Napewno nie ma na tym forum równych i równiejszych. Jeden szkaluje drugiego, a drugi żartuje z pierwszego, za co zostaje zbanowany.


AKA blackson AKA zonok AKA malno AKA marpa BAN. Na stałe. Szkoda, że tak się stało, ale jak widać Marpa nie wytrzymał jednego dnia, aby nie założyć drugiego konta. A nawet nie drugiego, a kilku. A ostrzegałem.


----------



## shinzen

:lol: a chociaż z innego IP?


----------



## michael_siberia

^^

Dziwne. Przy *malno* "join date" to 8 października *2007*. Dwa lata temu. Czyżby już wtedy *marpa* coś przeskrobał i pomyślał o wariancie z szalupą ratunkową?


----------



## mateq

onnn88 said:


> Wiem że powinienem pisać z przecinkami i kropkami ale nie wiem także jak może to komuś przeszkadzać bo na pewno nie robię tego specjalnie ponieważ jestem tak nauczony by pisać jednym zdaniem  ale jak komuś to wadzi no to już sora


Nie przyjmuję tego do wiadomości. Jeśli chcesz uczestniczyć tutaj w dyskusjach musisz dostosować się do panującego poziomu. 

Przepraszam, ale nie jestem w stanie doczytać do końca taką wypowiedź, a co dopiero ją zrozumieć:



onnn88 said:


> Skoro mówicie o Polakach to mnie wkurza jeszcze jedna grupa taka którym by nigdy nie przeszło przez myśl by pojechać w chłodniejsze strony świata nawet gdyby mieli mieć wyjazd za darmo bo w końcu jak gdzieś jest zimno jak w Szwecji to na pewno i brzydko a znam kilka takich elementów  gdzie woleli by wakacje gdzieś w Dąbkach niz w Sztokholmie .


Przykro mi, będę takie posty usuwał.


----------



## sharky_88

Mika'el said:


> miesiąc.To chyba niezbyt surowa kara za takie teksty...


O, ten pan przypisał mnie do partii nazistowskiej hno:
Poradziłem mu usunąć obraźliwy post, co zrobił, ale widzę nie powstrzymał się do obrażania innych...


----------



## onnn88

mateq said:


> Nie przyjmuję tego do wiadomości. Jeśli chcesz uczestniczyć tutaj w dyskusjach musisz dostosować się do panującego poziomu.
> 
> Przepraszam, ale nie jestem w stanie doczytać do końca taką wypowiedź, a co dopiero ją zrozumieć:


A to nie mój już problem że nie umiesz czytać i wybacz ale sie jakoś tym nie przejmuje a pisać będę jak pisałem do tej pory i nie mam zamiaru sie akurat przed tobą tłumaczyć dlaczego . 


mateq said:


> Przykro mi, będę takie posty usuwał.


Wiesz co to jest po prostu żenujące i śmieszne :lol: a kasuj se posty w których nie ma nic złego a pozostawiaj te które obrażają innych po prostu większe absurdy niź w naszym sejmie :] a takie same standardy czyli podwójne


----------



## Patryjota

onnn88 said:


> A to nie mój już problem że nie umiesz czytać i wybacz ale sie jakoś tym nie przejmuje a pisać będę jak pisałem do tej pory i nie mam zamiaru sie akurat przed tobą tłumaczyć dlaczego .
> 
> 
> Wiesz co to jest po prostu żenujące i śmieszne :lol: a kasuj se posty w których nie ma nic złego a pozostawiaj te które obrażają innych po prostu większe absurdy niź w naszym sejmie :]


Przez najbliższy miesiąc nie napiszesz - brig


----------



## pawelmilosz

onnn88 - czemu się tak upierasz przy pisaniu z błędami? Przecież takich postów nie da się czytaćhno: Skoro chcemy trzymać na forum jakiś rozsądny poziom, to usuwanie takich postów jak te, które przedstawił mateq, jest jak najbardziej na miejscu. Poza tym już zostałeś ostrzeżony, więc nie wiem po co się jeszcze stawiasz.


----------



## Marek_VF

Onnnn masz doskonały debiut na forum i ci gratuluje ale troche to głupia sprawa kiedy nikt nawet nie rozumie tego co piszesz bo piszesz tak jak ja teraz a na dodatek jak już coś napiszesz to lecą teksty takie jak ten post poniżej:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=47158949&postcount=867


----------



## zonc

ivica said:


> he he ponoc macie taki super mechanizm do wykrywania podwojnych kont, a nikt nie zauwazyl iz to conajmniej 3 konto tego usera ... he he


Nie przeginaj Iviczko. Owszem to jest chyba 3 konto Filuka vel. exFiluka, ale on zawsze otwarcie przyznaje, że to ponownie on. Poprzednich kont nikt mu nie zbanował - on zapomniał hasła, maila na które miało iść hasło itd. Taka gapa.

Nie pisał równocześnie na 2-3 kontach.


----------



## mateq

Patryjota said:


> Przez najbliższy miesiąc nie napiszesz - brig


Przestrzegałem:



mateq said:


> Człowieku. Nie na tym forum.
> 
> Nie podoba się Tobie? Nie akceptujesz zasad tu panujących? Zrezygnuj sam, obędzie się bez nerwów. Jak dojrzejesz (za pięć, sześć lat), będziesz mógł wrócić. Jeśli Ciebie zbanujemy, nie będziesz miał takiej możliwości.


Mój post z 20 listopada.

Ostrzegałem:



mateq said:


> W listopadzie zarobiłeś dwa brigi (czyli od Twojego początku tutaj), od dwóch różnych moderatorów. To Ty masz problem, nie my.
> 
> Trzeci będzie banem.
> 
> Naprawdę zainwestuj w interpunkcję. Zyski z Twoich postów będą większe.


Niestety miałem rację:



onnn88 said:


> Tej baranie jak chcesz mieć taki wysoki poziom o którym piszesz to czemu kasujesz posty które sobą nic złego nie przedstawiają a zostawiasz te co innych obrażają ? No wytłumacz mi to bo idiota z ciebie jakich mało .


Treść PMki do mnie sprzed paru minut. 

BANNED.


----------



## Marek_VF

onnn88 said:


> I co matole post "szkoda że to miasto nie jest nasze " uważasz za coś złego ??? Niezłym trzeba być idiotą by tak sądzić .


PM do mnie. Jednego trolla mniej...


----------



## Imperial

Ponowna proźba o interwencje w temacie o stadionie Legii ( w tym wykasowanie mojego posta). I zwrócenie uwagi na kolęgę LooZ^.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=559022


----------



## Patryjota

Imperial said:


> Ponowna proźba o interwencje w temacie o stadionie Legii ( w tym wykasowanie mojego posta). I zwrócenie uwagi na kolęgę LooZ^.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=559022


LooZ^ , Derdek - 7 dni


----------



## The Real Sputnik

pmaciej7 said:


> Ja mam władzę? Przyjrzyj się dobrze mojemu nickowi, jest pisany kursywą i boldem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A znikają ci, którzy obrażają, kłamią, trolują, prowokują pyskówki, mają trzy wcześniejsze brigi i mimo trzech ostrzeżeń nie zmieniają swojego postępowania - jak na wszystkich dobrze moderowanych forach. Że akurat dotyczy to wątku o BRD - no cóż, poza nim nie wykazywał się większą aktywnością (tylko S6 i berlinka). Jest kilku użytkowników w wątku o BRD, którzy mają biegunowo odmienne ode mnie poglądy i jakoś nie zniknęli.


:lol:


----------



## ivica

zonc said:


> Nie przeginaj Iviczko. Owszem to jest chyba 3 konto Filuka vel. exFiluka, ale on zawsze otwarcie przyznaje, że to ponownie on. Poprzednich kont nikt mu nie zbanował - on zapomniał hasła, maila na które miało iść hasło itd. Taka gapa.
> 
> Nie pisał równocześnie na 2-3 kontach.


dla mnie tam rybka... chodzi tylko o pusty smiech jak modowie szczyca sie tym iz wiedza kto zaklada podwojne konta


----------



## saakaszwili

zonc said:


> Nie przeginaj Iviczko. Owszem to jest chyba 3 konto Filuka vel. exFiluka, ale on zawsze otwarcie przyznaje, że to ponownie on. Poprzednich kont nikt mu nie zbanował - on zapomniał hasła, maila na które miało iść hasło itd. Taka gapa.
> 
> Nie pisał równocześnie na 2-3 kontach.


Może gapa, ale ostatnio coś mu nerwy nie wytrzymywały.


----------



## adam2a

Dziki REX i nieoznakowany spoiler dotyczący filmu (z przekory, bo innym się chciało). Rzecz IMHO dużo bardziej dotkliwa niż jakaś inwektywa.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=47354663&postcount=208


----------



## Guest

I co niby w związku z tym? Bana, czy briga? Opanujcie się, jeżeli to aż tak bardzo komuś doskwiera, to można poprosić o usunięcie postu przez wiadomość prywatną, przy okazji tłumacząc, że ktoś komuś robi przykrość :|


----------



## adam2a

Czy my tu mały dziećmi jesteśmy, którzy pierwszy raz dostali klawiaturę do ręki, żeby takie rzeczy trzeba było tłumaczyć? Nieoznakowane spoilery są takim samym naruszeniem netykiety jak ubliżanie komuś.


----------



## pawelmilosz

Teoretycznie tak, ale SSC to nie jest forum filmowe takie rzeczy załatwia się na priva i nie ma co rozpętywać niepotrzebnej burzy...


----------



## Imperial

Sorry że ponownie zwracam na to uwagę ale temat o stadionie Legii powoli zamienia się w forum kibiców. Myślę że to forum powinno trzymać jednak większe standardy. Dlatego też ponownie:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=559022


----------



## GiovanniL

Zdefiniuj "większe standardy", bo mnie zaciekawiłeś.


----------



## Han Solo

GiovanniL said:


> Zdefiniuj "większe standardy", bo mnie zaciekawiłeś.


Modowie będą wiedzieć.


----------



## Imperial

GiovanniL said:


> Zdefiniuj "większe standardy", bo mnie zaciekawiłeś.


Może źle się wyraziłem, w skrócie chodzi o to że forum to jest poświęcone architekturze i inwestycją, a nie subkulturze kibicowskiej


----------



## GiovanniL

Han Solo said:


> Modowie będą wiedzieć.


No jasne, modowie tak. Szkoda jednak, że Ty nie wiesz.




Imperial said:


> Może źle się wyraziłem, w skrócie chodzi o to że forum to jest poświęcone architekturze i inwestycją, a nie subkulturze kibicowskiej


Oczywiście i w związku z tym, że jest to forum poświęcone architekturze i inwestycj*om*, istnieją na nim tematy poświęcone budowom nowych stadionów w Polsce, którymi wiadomo kto żyje i kogo one interesuja najbardziej. Wciąż tylko czytam o tym, jak kibice są tu niemile widziani, tylko szkoda, że jak trzeba zdjęcia wrzucić z "kibolskich" stron, już takich uprzedzeń nie ma.

I to już tak pomijając dyskusje w wątku o stadionie Legii, bo tam zdaje się sprawa jest wyjaśniona.


----------



## Imperial

GiovanniL said:


> Oczywiście i w związku z tym, że jest to forum poświęcone architekturze i inwestycj*om*, istnieją na nim tematy poświęcone budowom nowych stadionów w Polsce, którymi wiadomo kto żyje i kogo one interesuja najbardziej. Wciąż tylko czytam o tym, jak kibice są tu niemile widziani, tylko szkoda, że jak trzeba zdjęcia wrzucić z "kibolskich" stron, już takich uprzedzeń nie ma.
> 
> I to już tak pomijając dyskusje w wątku o stadionie Legii, bo tam zdaje się sprawa jest wyjaśniona.


Mylisz pojęcia, kibice jak najbardziej mogą się tutaj wypowiadać, jednak na tematy dotyczące forum. A forum nie dotyczy problemów kibiców ze służbami porządkowymi czy właścicielami klubów.


----------



## GiovanniL

Ok, ale niech to działa w obie strony. Posty w stylu "znowu kibole blablabla..." odbieram jako prowokujące, często właśnie w tematach stadionowych się pojawiają. Niech nikt nikogo nie zaczepia i będzie spokój.

Możemy już skończyć.


----------



## DonDiegoDeLaVega

Macieks ma briga - widocznie coś przeoczyłem, można wiedzieć co przeskrobał? Już nie jest wyboldowany, przestał być moderatorem rozumiem czy w przypadku zawieszenia skrypt go automatycznie "odboldowuje"?


----------



## pawelmilosz

Zdaje się, że to przez problemy z zachowaniem odpowiedniej formy wypowiedzi w niektórych wątkach. No ale może było coś jeszcze...


----------



## 625

Tak, aby standardy były równe, za wykropkowane przekleństwa ma briga na 3 dni, czyli do środy.


----------



## Sławek

625 said:


> Tak, aby standardy były równe, za wykropkowane przekleństwa ma briga na 3 dni, czyli do środy.


ech gdyby takie jasne zasady był na Autokaciku...


----------



## zonc

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=47462219&postcount=650

Prosiłem już ze dwa razy o rozmowę z Henry Hillem. Staram się faceta nie czepiać, ale on sam przyznaje, że pije do mnie.

Danie mu ignora nie pomogło, bo ten nadal we mnie nawalał. Czy on może się ... odtentegesować?

EDIT: literówka


----------



## Handsome by nature

zonc said:


> Prosiłem już ze dwa razy o rozmowę z Henry Hillem. Staram się faceta nie czepiać, ale on sam przyznaje, że *bije do mnie*.


Za pobicie sa odpowiednie paragrafy i jesli rzeczywiscie Cie pobil nalezy mu sie kara.
Natomiast jesli miales na mysli to, ze HH robi pewne aluzje wzgledem Twojej osoby, to Slownik jezyka polskiego proponuje takie oto stwierdzenie:
Pić do kogoś «robić aluzje, przytyki do kogoś» 

Czy moze to objaw jakiejs dys~? Jesli tak, to przepraszam. 

A swoja droga, mam takie pytanie...
czy w watkach merytorycznych mozna juz uprawiac jawna agitacje przedwyborcza? Pamietam jak kiedys user zonc apelowal o to, by nie uprawiac polityki w watkach merytorycznych...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=47476711&postcount=542


----------



## ivica

^^^^ za pisanie nie na temat w ksiedze brigow i banow dostalem kiedys briga ... modowie prosze wyc konsekwentnymi ...


----------



## Boogie

Nie znam kontekstu wypowiedzi, a sprawa może być śliska, jak np. w polskiej rzeczywistości politycznej krytykowanie PO automatycznie przypisuje do PiS i odwrotnie :lol:
Zdaje się jednak, że to tylko krytyka za realne działania, a raczej ich brak. A kto ma się zajmować krytyką i punktowaniem samorządowców jak nie osoby ponad przeciętnie zorientowane w sprawach miasta, czyli my - userzy SC?


----------



## Eyk88

Wie ktoś za co Culwulla dostał bana? 7 lat stażu i w dodatku mod...


----------



## 625

Eyk88 said:


> Wie ktoś za co Culwulla dostał bana? 7 lat stażu i w dodatku mod...


Są spore problemy w OZ forum, nad którymi admini pracują, niestety musiałem go tymczasowo zawiesić w porozumieniu z Janem, który jest na urlopie.


----------



## zonc

Handsome by nature said:


> A swoja droga, mam takie pytanie...
> czy w watkach merytorycznych mozna juz uprawiac jawna agitacje przedwyborcza? Pamietam jak kiedys user zonc apelowal o to, by nie uprawiac polityki w watkach merytorycznych...
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=47476711&postcount=542


Napisałem: "głosuj na Dombrowicza"? Nie. Napisałem jedynie, iż kilku byłych prezydentów ma NAGLE pomysł na odbudowę pierzei. Dziwne, że go nie zrealizowali, gdy byli przy władzy.

Nie jest to zresztą moja odosobniona opinia. Podobną w wątku wyraził forumowicz nie z ratusza, który był na spotkaniu.


----------



## Guest

625 said:


> Są spore problemy w OZ forum, nad którymi admini pracują, niestety musiałem go tymczasowo zawiesić w porozumieniu z Janem, który jest na urlopie.


Nie wiem o co chodzi, ale w google wskazuje że culwulla = cockmongler. Chyba do usunięcia.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/tags.php?tag=culwulla+=+cockmongler


----------



## 625

Dzięki!


----------



## talkinghead

ivica said:


> ^^^^ za pisanie nie na temat w ksiedze brigow i banow dostalem kiedys briga ... modowie prosze wyc konsekwentnymi ...


Prawda.


----------



## J_J

@NeosWarszawa - 3 dni, żeby zmienił sposób odnoszenia się do innych użytkowników.


----------



## markus1234

prosze o paro dniowy brig dla

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=47501501&postcount=461

Mielismy nadzieje ze dojdzie do siebie i zauwazy ze to nie ONET. A stalo sie wrecz przeciwnie. Oszalal ostatecznie.

ok.3.th


----------



## Dziki REX

No co ty, Napoleona chcesz zbrigować? Za co? Kampanię w północnych Włoszech, czy nieudany marsz na Moskwę?


----------



## mikeleg

markus1234 said:


> prosze o paro dniowy brig dla
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=47501501&postcount=461
> 
> Mielismy nadzieje ze dojdzie do siebie i zauwazy ze to nie ONET. A stalo sie wrecz przeciwnie. Oszalal ostatecznie.
> 
> ok.3.th


Wreszcie...


----------



## PLH

MiguelWawa, Virgileq - 7 dni

Rudii84, adriang - 3 dni


----------



## Marceli Szpak

Od kiedy PLH jest modem ?


----------



## 625

Od tygodnia.


----------



## HAL 9010

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=466744&page=181

Nie wiem czy ktoś z Was moderatorów zna rosyjski/ukraiński, ale ten cały @wrc trolluje i wyzywa po ukraińsku od tępych osłów itp.


----------



## Guest

Nie daj Boże, Polska spotka się z Ukrainą w dalszej fazie mistrzostw. Na krzesełkach się chyba nie skończy. Co wątek to są dissy na siebie. Makabra.


----------



## talkinghead

Szczepann said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=466744&page=181
> 
> Nie wiem czy ktoś z Was moderatorów zna rosyjski/ukraiński, ale ten cały @wrc trolluje i wyzywa po ukraińsku od tępych osłów itp.


Polecialo parę osób.


----------



## mateq

Tak się zastanawiam, co tam się wydarzyło? Na początku była przyjazna atmosfera, radość itp. z obu stron. Dzisiaj mamy obrzucanie się inwektywami, życzenie sobie wszystkiego złego, no i w konsekwencji bany. 

Czy piłka nożna i emocje z nią związane koniecznie muszą być negatywne? Nie rozumiem tego.


----------



## pmaciej7

talkinghead said:


> Polecialo parę osób.


U-ła, jaka piękna rzeź :lol:


----------



## 625

Też się dołączyłem


----------



## GrimFadango

mateq said:


> Tak się zastanawiam, co tam się wydarzyło? Na początku była przyjazna atmosfera, radość itp. z obu stron. Dzisiaj mamy obrzucanie się inwektywami, życzenie sobie wszystkiego złego, no i w konsekwencji bany.
> 
> Czy piłka nożna i emocje z nią związane koniecznie muszą być negatywne? Nie rozumiem tego.


Jechanie po Ukrainie przez ładnych parę stron, że jest beznadziejna, brudna i nie ma nowych tramwai sprowokowało użytkownika wrc do wyrzygania się na stadion miejski w Poznaniu. Ktoś oddał i się zaczęło.

Dzięki za oczyszczenie tego wątku, to jeden z moich ulubionych, bo oprócz w miarę świeżego info pokazuje jak bliskie siebie są oba Narody


----------



## Mateusz

GrimFadango said:


> Jechanie po Ukrainie przez ładnych parę stron, że jest beznadziejna, brudna i nie ma nowych tramwai sprowokowało użytkownika wrc do wyrzygania się na stadion miejski w Poznaniu. Ktoś oddał i się zaczęło.
> 
> Dzięki za oczyszczenie tego wątku, to jeden z moich ulubionych, bo oprócz w miarę świeżego info pokazuje jak bliskie siebie są oba Narody


Tak juz bylo od dluzszego czasu, 'ha ha Ukraine won't make it' 'ukraine is poor' itd itd. Ukraincy starali sie w miare grzecznie odpowiadac w stylu, wierzymy ze bedzie 4+4 i turniej sie odbedzie i wszystko bedzie gralo. Moze wreszcie teraz sie konczy ten spektakl kompleksów i wywyzszania sie przed swiatem w sprawie Euro na miedzynarodowych forach


----------



## paku

Dzieki za interwencje! Tez bardzo lubie ten watek, ale buractwo potrafi wszystko zepsuc. Do tej pory co kilka stron ktos jechal po bandzie, najczesciej Polacy.


----------



## Noodles_ZG

Marceli Szpak said:


> Juz sie szykujecie w połowie roku UEFA zaprezentuje logo dla poszczególnych miast organizatorów .Moze być ciekawie
> 
> 
> billy-the-kid said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tymi dodatkowymi akcentami powinna być częściowo opróżniona butelka wódki, pała bejzbolowa i nóż sprężynowy. Wtedy dopiero będzie prawdziwy futbol a nie jakieś gejowskie kwiatki.
> 
> 
> 
> Gdyby miasto które było rezerwowe sie zakwalifikowało do organizacji turnieju to logo z nożem można brać pod uwagę . Oni tam lubią takie zabawki
Click to expand...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=48484331&postcount=2123

Jestem ciekaw co Krakusy na to...

Szanowny Szpak jak zwykle za bardzo sie podniecil na mysl o Krakowie.


----------



## Marceli Szpak

Noodles_ZG said:


> Jestem ciekaw co Krakusy na to...
> 
> Szanowny Szpak jak zwykle za bardzo sie podniecil na mysl o Krakowie.


Powiedziałem coś co nie jest prawda.Poza tym przeczytaj ten temat , tam pół postów kwalifikuje się do wycięcia


----------



## 625

Tak jak myślałem, Jarosław Synowiec oraz BOLO333 to ta sama osoba. Więc obaj dostają bana na stałe.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Spam:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=259296


----------



## pmaciej7

manujoao - 30 dni na zastanowienie nad istotą faszyzmu


----------



## MSQ

^^ Chodzi o post w wątku o marihuanie? Przecież tam nic takiego nie było, co by uzasadniało 30 dniowego briga.


----------



## pmaciej7

Czytałeś pierwszą wersję czy po dwóch edycjach?

A że wątek należy do grupy kontrowersyjnych (_vide:_ otwierający post), to tym bardziej należy liczyć się ze słowami.


----------



## kowal 3D

A o który fragment chodzi? Ja kojarzę tylko jakieś brunatne koszule  Może nie trzeba było od razu tak ostro...


----------



## Slodi

kilkudniowa, irytujaca tworczosc uzytkownika blacha123:


blacha123 said:


> Można Jakieś Fotki z Budowy Basenu. Słyszałem z pewnych zrudel ze za 2 lata stadion bedą modernizowac





blacha123 said:


> a wiesz co bedzie modernizowane





blacha123 said:


> a co z sztucznym oswietleniem i poszperaj tam jak bys mogl





blacha123 said:


> To jak napiszecie cos o moderizowanym stadionie. Prosze jakies zdiecia z budowy basenu i obwodnicy





blacha123 said:


> Ja wiem ze oswietlenie bedzie na głownym. i Kiedy ma sie zaczac modernizacja stadionu?





blacha123 said:


> Ja wiem od mojego kuzyna a moj kuzyn wie od krystiana knobelzdorfa a kiedy zaczynaja





blacha123 said:


> i Wiadomo kiedy zaczynają ze stadionem?


^^
3 dni i wycięte 6 z 7 jego postów

625


----------



## 625

jarzabek said:


> Grupa Czeczenów powinna być niezwłocznie załadowana do samolotu i przetransportowana do Czeczeni. Trzeba zaostrzyć prawo emigracyjne, a tych którym się nie podoba w naszym kraju trzeba odstawiać do krajów z których pochodzą. Ponadto powinno się prowadzić kontrole w lokalach gastronomicznych serwujących potrawy z Bliskiego Wschodu, gdyż *pracują tam osoby o niezbyt polskich rysach*.



miesiąc.


----------



## MSQ

pmaciej7 said:


> Czytałeś pierwszą wersję czy po dwóch edycjach?
> 
> A że wątek należy do grupy kontrowersyjnych (_vide:_ otwierający post), to tym bardziej należy liczyć się ze słowami.


Nie wiem, która to była wersja. Jeżeli znowu chodzi Ci o możliwą pierwszą wersję posta (być może coś tam było kontrowersyjnego), a nie po edycji (gdzie już tego nie było), to tym bardziej nie było żadnego powodu by ten post usuwać, a co dopiero brigować użytkownika na 30 dni.


----------



## pmaciej7

Myślimy -> piszemy -> naciskamy Enter. W tej kolejności. Jeśli nie, to ponosimy odpowiedzialnośc za to, co napisaliśmy. Takie są zasady forumowania. 

Swoją drogą, to co koleś wypisywał później w pmkach, tylko utwierdza mnie w przekonaniu o słuszności kary i w sumie kwalifikowałoby się na bana. Ale nie jestem mściwy i tym razem nie wyciągnę konsekwencji.


----------



## redoxygene

Hej! Mam pytanie i prośbę małą. Swego czasu mieliśmy problemy w radomskich forach z jedną osobą. Został w końcu zbanowany, potem przylazł znowu - dostał kolejnego bana za całokształt twórczości. Razem z użytkownikiem "teta" podejrzewamy, że pojawił się znowu (podobny typ idiotycznych wypowiedzi przećkany błędami). Czy dałoby radę sprawdzić "doniesienie"  ?
Pierwszy "saper2000": http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=408078
Drugi "stefan b": http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=433252
Teraz "CHEMICZEK": http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=494845


----------



## TETA

redoxygene said:


> Razem z użytkownikiem "teta" podejrzewamy, że...


Potwierdzam


----------



## PLH

^^ Nie pisali z jednego komputera - tyle mogę powiedzieć.


----------



## redoxygene

Thnx Trzeba bedzie przecierpiec...


----------



## Eyk88

Można przytrzeć nosa temu Panu? Klik .
Po kolei otwiera każdy wątek w supertalls i dopisuje wow, albo thats an awesome photo!. 
Czy zgłaszać to do innych modów?


----------



## TETA

PLH said:


> ^^ Nie pisali z jednego komputera - tyle mogę powiedzieć.


Jeszcze raz odnośnie forumowicza CHEMICZKA

Proszę spojrzeć tu: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=347239&page=53

Ten koleś jest jakiś stuknięty albo pisze pijany. Przecież to jakiś bełkot intelektualny, gość nie czyta dokładnie postów albo nawet w ogóle a pierwszy jest do krytyki, mnóstwo błędów ort, stylistycznych, w ogóle dla mnie to gość tylko zaniża poziom radomskiego SSC. Do tego takie numery jak trzy posty jeden za drugim chyba nie świadczą dobrze o jego poziomie i rozgarnięciu. Proszę jeszcze raz przeanalizować jego postać.

Z góry dziękuję

się robi / PLH


----------



## maaarian

pmaciej7 said:


> Myślimy -> piszemy -> naciskamy Enter. W tej kolejności. Jeśli nie, to ponosimy odpowiedzialnośc za to, co napisaliśmy.


A jeśli jest taka, to nie ponosimy, pmacieju?


----------



## redoxygene

TETA said:


> Jeszcze raz odnośnie forumowicza CHEMICZKA


Calkowicie sie zgadzam... zachowuje sie tak, jakby w ogole pisal posty w oderwaniu od jakiejkolwiek rozmowy.


----------



## pmaciej7

maaarian said:


> A jeśli jest taka, to nie ponosimy, pmacieju?


Bez złośliwości:
Myślimy nie tylko nad tym, co chcemy napisać, ale i nad tym, jak to może zostać przyjęte. Jeśli zostało przyjęte źle, to najprawdopodobniej któraś z części procesu myślowego została przeprowadzona wadliwie.


----------



## Tygrys

pmaciej7 said:


> Bez złośliwości:
> Myślimy nie tylko nad tym, co chcemy napisać, ale i nad tym, jak to może zostać przyjęte. Jeśli zostało przyjęte źle, to najprawdopodobniej któraś z części procesu myślowego została przeprowadzona wadliwie.


Przeprowadzona wadliwie u piszącego, czy u czytającego?


----------



## Tomek 2008

pmaciej7 said:


> Bez złośliwości:
> Myślimy nie tylko nad tym, co chcemy napisać, ale i nad tym, jak to może zostać przyjęte. Jeśli zostało przyjęte źle, to najprawdopodobniej któraś z części procesu myślowego została przeprowadzona wadliwie.


Wisława Szymborska lepiej by tego nie ujęła


----------



## PLH

TETA said:


> Jeszcze raz odnośnie forumowicza CHEMICZKA


3 dni


----------



## redoxygene

^^ Dziekowac


----------



## zonc

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=48669229&postcount=2

Jeżeli ktoś mnie umówi na ustawkę to sam to załatwię. Na razię proszę moda o interwencję. Mało temat "polonisty" był wałkowany? Czy Ci ludzie są na tyle płytcy, że poza prywatnymi docinkami nie potrafią rozmawiać? Zresztą nie wiem co jest niestosownego w nazwie wątku - Nowoogińskiego to nazwa robocza.


----------



## pmaciej7

Sposób załatwienia wniosku: zignorowano.

Nie wystarczyło odpisać, że sposób nazwania ulicy (swoją drogą niegramatyczny) nie ma z Tobą nic wspólnego?


----------



## skansen

[koleżeński żart]Jedyny sposób to zbanować ich obu.[/koleżeński żart]


----------



## pmaciej7

[moderatorski żart]ban lepiej dzieli się na 3 niż na 2[/moderatorski żart]


----------



## talkinghead

pmaciej7 said:


> Sposób załatwienia wniosku: zignorowano.
> 
> Nie wystarczyło odpisać, że sposób nazwania ulicy (swoją drogą niegramatyczny) nie ma z Tobą nic wspólnego?


Mój komentarz do części wniosku zonca w BHP.


----------



## skansen

VRX said:


> Czy ktoś mógłby zająć się tymi osobnikami którzy nie potrafią zrozumieć że ktoś ma inne poglądy niż oni.


To nie są inne poglądy, to twój brak szacunku do historii, rzemiosła i miejskości. Szkoda, że tego nie pojmujesz. Można ci wrzucić milion zdjęć neonów z całego świata, z największych i najpiękniejszych miast, a ty dalej będziesz uparcie jak dziecko twierdził, że to "syf PRL-u" i że "nadają się na złom"?! Opanuj się trochę, bo wstyd przynosisz i poziom forum zaniżasz.


----------



## skansen

VRX said:


> opuszczam forum !!!!!!!!!!!!!


^^ :applause: I wracaj do szkoły.

Poza tym, nie kasuje się wpisów moderatorów w swoich postach.


----------



## Sandacz nizinny

Wreszcie. Nie będziemy tęsknić Mr. Fair Play.


----------



## bart_breslau

Przypadkiem to nie po raz 2 VRX opuszcza SSC??
Do 3 razy sztuka


----------



## mateq

DjRexxx. 



DjRexxx2 said:


> Mamy na forum bardzo narwanego i nie wyrozumiałego moderatora (TH) który postanowił uraczyć mnie brigiem na 10 dni za obronę stadionu Lecha przed ukraińskim trollem.
> 
> Cóż nie od dzisiaj wiadomo ,ze to jeden z najgorszych modów i nie jest specjalnie tu lubiany.
> Od jutra nie bede miał juz briga wiec relacje bedą na bieżaco.


Z przykrością, ale ban.


----------



## zonc

Nie rozumiem zachowania tak doświadczonych userów jak DjRexxx. Miałem urlopy od forum wielokrotnie, zazwyczaj za politykowanie obrywało mi się w masowych egzekucjach. Trudno. Nigdy nie zakładałem jednak nowych kont - brig mija, a taka desperacja... szkoda.  Chociaż decyzję matqa popieram - złamał fundamentalną zasadę.


----------



## 625

Co śmieszne, założył jeszcze trzecie konto i wysłał mi PM, w której wyzywał innego moda. Żenujące.


----------



## mateq

^^ ehhh... :sleepy:

A myślałem, żeby z racji jego stażu i wkładu, do sprawy gdzieś za rok wrócić. Czy ludzie nie rozumieją, że awanturując się tylko pogarszają sprawę? 

Kurcze, jak mnie zatrzyma Policja, to grzecznie jestem w stanie dużo załatwić. W każdym urzędzie tak samo! Z nami też można rozmawiać. Przeprosić, obiecać poprawę... jeśli wina jest ewidentna, to kara musi być, ale jaka ta kara będzie to też dużo zależy od samego forumowicza.


----------



## talkinghead

mateq said:


> ^^ ehhh... :sleepy:
> 
> A myślałem, żeby z racji jego stażu i wkładu, do sprawy gdzieś za rok wrócić. Czy ludzie nie rozumieją, że awanturując się tylko pogarszają sprawę?
> 
> Kurcze, jak mnie zatrzyma Policja, to grzecznie jestem w stanie dużo załatwić. W każdym urzędzie tak samo! Z nami też można rozmawiać. Przeprosić, obiecać poprawę... jeśli wina jest ewidentna, to kara musi być, ale jaka ta kara będzie to też dużo zależy od samego forumowicza.


Tym bardziej, że specjalnie wysłałem PM do DJ "No to się teraz wytłumacz z 2 konta". I nic.


----------



## 625

lenin said:


> a pozatym z mojej strony ta wypowiedź była żartem, choć nie daje wiary że miasto z takim wkładem finansowym w postaci gruntów, *kasy na projekt dało się wycykać jakiemuś żydowi czowi.*.moim zdaniem rezygnacja powinna oznaczać odejście na emeryturę w niesławie, no ale znając tomaszewskiego i sztajnkropenszfiliego to ci "krety.." się jak zwykle nie zabezpieczyli i dają bzykać miasto każdemu kolejnemu wizjonerowi na kaskę(philips, dell, makro 5, hilton..plaza centers czy urbanica..)..i żydowicz może zabrać ze sobą festiwal...ja płakać nie będę..za dużo ten koleś czarnego pr-u robi takimi cyrkami łodzi...





lenin said:


> a w temacie???..jakieś dane , fakty mogące wskazywać , że 1 wojna i rządy sanacji pomogły w rozwoju mojego miasta....no cóż , może nauczyli ciebie poprawnie pisać po polsku, ale myśleć nie udało się ciebie "wytresować"...poza tym , my sobie nie życzymy by w temacie naszego miasta głos zabierali ludzie z twojego...s-8 mocno nam utkwiło w pamięci i fakt że jakiś idiota z francji wybudował drogę ekspresową do twej wsi, a nie do naszej metropolii.., co nie wątpliwie przyczyniło się do jego podupadnięcia!!



Miesiąc bana. Zastanowię się nad całkowitym, bo ostro przesadził hno:


----------



## Marceli Szpak

Co to za zła maniera by informować o treści prywatnych wiadomości, nie jest to pierwszy przypadek


----------



## 625

Marceli Szpak said:


> Co to za zła maniera by informować o treści prywatnych wiadomości, nie jest to pierwszy przypadek


W którym miejscu? Btw, wspólnie podjęliśmy decyzję, że w przypadku szczególnie chamskich PMek będziemy je publikować. To tak na przyszłość, gdyby ktoś chciał się z hukiem żegnać z forum.


----------



## skansen

625 said:


> Zastanowię się nad całkowitym


Łaska pańska... wielu "normalnych" userów już dawno pożegnałoby się z forum na zawsze po akcjach w stylu tego osobnika. Marceli_Szpak, nie wiem ocb... nie widzę linków do PM-ek, raczej do postów, a poza tym dowody w sprawie bana obejmują treść PM, kto napisał, że administrator nie ma prawa ich upubliczniać?


----------



## Adolf Warski

Marceli Szpak said:


> Co to za zła maniera by informować o treści prywatnych wiadomości, nie jest to pierwszy przypadek


Dodam, że zgodnie z art. 82. ustawy o prawie autorskim i prawach pokrewnych, korespondencja może być opublikowana tylko za zgodą adresata.


----------



## 625

Adolf Warski said:


> Dodam, że zgodnie z art. 82. ustawy o prawie autorskim i prawach pokrewnych, korespondencja może być opublikowana tylko za zgodą adresata.


No to klops. Ale dzięki za info!


----------



## Marceli Szpak

625 said:


> W którym miejscu? Btw, wspólnie podjęliśmy decyzję, że w przypadku szczególnie chamskich PMek będziemy je publikować. To tak na przyszłość, gdyby ktoś chciał się z hukiem żegnać z forum.


No dobra , to rodzi się pytanie czy w prywatnej wiadomości nie mogę komuś powiedzieć ze go nie lubię(delikatnie mówiąc) i uzasadnić to w żołnierskich słowach ?


----------



## pmaciej7

Adolf Warski said:


> Dodam, że zgodnie z art. 82. ustawy o prawie autorskim i prawach pokrewnych, korespondencja może być opublikowana tylko za zgodą adresata.





625 said:


> No to klops. Ale dzięki za info!


Adresata czyli odbiorcy. Czyli jeśli nam ktoś nawrzuca, to my się chętnie zgodzimy na opublikowanie. Wszystko pasuje.



Marceli Szpak said:


> No dobra , to rodzi się pytanie czy w prywatnej wiadomości nie mogę komuś powiedzieć ze go nie lubię(delikatnie mówiąc) i uzasadnić to w żołnierskich słowach ?


Ale zawsze gdy kogoś obrazisz w prywatnej korespondencji, musisz liczyć się z tym, że on poleci z jęzorem do gazety, sądu lub moderatora.


----------



## Adolf Warski

625 said:


> No to klops. Ale dzięki za info!





pmaciej7 said:


> Adresata czyli odbiorcy. Czyli jeśli nam ktoś nawrzuca, to my się chętnie zgodzimy na opublikowanie. Wszystko pasuje.


Dla jasności dodam - zgoda nadawcy oczywiście też (art. 23. kodeksu cywilnego).


----------



## pmaciej7

Adolf Warski said:


> Dla jasności dodam - zgoda nadawcy oczywiście też (art. 23. kodeksu cywilnego).


Jeśli dobrem osobistym jest prawo do nieuznawania kogoś chama...


----------



## Marceli Szpak

pmaciej7 said:


> Ale zawsze gdy kogoś obrazisz w prywatnej korespondencji, musisz liczyć się z tym, że on poleci z jęzorem do gazety, sądu lub moderatora.


No to taki ktoś to ciapa i nie zasługuje na poważne traktowanie .Żałosne jest latanie na skargę do moda bo ktoś nazwał mnie (tu wpisać sobie kto co woli )Co innego gdy ktoś masowo do innych użytkowników rozsyła wiadomości ze jeden z modów lub ktokolwiek inny jest mało rozgarnięty ,bo to jest szkalowanie .Czym innym jest sytuacja gdy wyjaśniamy sobie prywatnie różnice zdań


----------



## Adolf Warski

pmaciej7 said:


> Jeśli dobrem osobistym jest prawo do nieuznawania kogoś chama...


Tajemnica korespondencji jest wymieniona w tym artykule, uprzednie łamanie innych dóbr osobistych przez poszkodowanego nie uchyla bezprawności czynu.


----------



## pmaciej7

Ten, którego znieważono, ubiega się o ochronę, a więc działa prawnie. Poza tym jest jeszcze art. 5 k.c.


----------



## skansen

A jeśli w korespondencji prywatnej są treści atrakcyjne dla prokuratora?

edit:
Może jakiś wątek: *Forum a § *?


----------



## mateq

Adolf Warski said:


> Dodam, że zgodnie z art. 82. ustawy o prawie autorskim i prawach pokrewnych, korespondencja może być opublikowana tylko za zgodą adresata.


Polskiego prawa? A jeśli ta korespondencja jest na serwerach na Antylach Holenderskich?


----------



## Marceli Szpak

Panowie , bądźmy poważni jaka ochrona ?. Za to ze dwóch ludzi nawrzucało sobie na PM-kach .W realu , poszliby na stronę i wyjaśnili kto ma właściwe argumenty i tyle Co mnie obchodzi ze user X nabluzgał userowi Y , ich sprawa


----------



## Adolf Warski

pmaciej7 said:


> Ten, którego znieważono, ubiega się o ochronę, a więc działa prawnie. Poza tym jest jeszcze art. 5 k.c.


Do ochrony praw cywilnych powołano sądy powszechne, a nie forum internetowe. Art. 5. k.c. można uzasadnić prawie wszystko, ale na pewno nie wynika z niego zgodność z prawem czynu publikacji korespondencji bez zgody.



skansen said:


> A jeśli w korespondencji prywatnej są treści atrakcyjne dla prokuratora?


No to trzeba zainteresować nimi prokuratora.



mateq said:


> Polskiego prawa? A jeśli ta korespondencja jest na serwerach na Antylach Holenderskich?


p.p.m.
Art. 31. § 1. Zobowiązanie nie wynikające z czynności prawnej podlega prawu państwa, w którym nastąpiło zdarzenie będące źródłem zobowiązania.
§ 2. Jednakże, gdy strony są obywatelami tego samego państwa i mają w nim miejsce zamieszkania, właściwe jest prawo tego państwa.

k.p.c.
Art. 1103. Sprawy nie wymienione w tytule poprzedzającym, a rozpoznawane w procesie, należą do jurysdykcji krajowej:
1) jeżeli strona pozwana przebywa, zamieszkuje lub ma siedzibę w Polsce w chwili doręczenia pozwu;


----------



## pmaciej7

Adolf Warski said:


> Do ochrony praw cywilnych powołano sądy powszechne, a nie forum internetowe. Art. 5. k.c. można uzasadnić prawie wszystko, ale na pewno nie wynika z niego zgodność z prawem czynu publikacji korespondencji bez zgody.


Rejestrując się na forum zgadzasz się na przestrzeganie regulaminu i ocenę swojego zachowania przez moderatorów czyli dokonujesz zapisu na sąd polubowny.


----------



## talkinghead

Ale my się w tak paranoidalny sposób bawic nie będziemy.
Tym bardziej że nie ma żadnej technicznej możliwości udowodnienia kto jest tutaj kim (poza ukrytą kamerą).


----------



## mateq

Adolf Warski said:


> p.p.m.
> Art. 31. § 1. Zobowiązanie nie wynikające z czynności prawnej podlega prawu państwa, w którym nastąpiło zdarzenie będące źródłem zobowiązania.
> § 2. Jednakże, gdy strony są obywatelami tego samego państwa i mają w nim miejsce zamieszkania, właściwe jest prawo tego państwa.
> 
> k.p.c.
> Art. 1103. Sprawy nie wymienione w tytule poprzedzającym, a rozpoznawane w procesie, należą do jurysdykcji krajowej:
> 1) jeżeli strona pozwana przebywa, zamieszkuje lub ma siedzibę w Polsce w chwili doręczenia pozwu;


Czyli forumowiczów zagranicznych możemy cytować?


----------



## mikeleg

^^ A może powołać moderatora z poza Polski.


----------



## zonc

mikeleg said:


> ^^ A może powołać moderatora z poza Polski.


Jeden z modów mieszka w jakimś Breslau - może być?


----------



## HAL 9010

A jeszcze inny w jakimś Stettin . Coś dużo zagraniczniaków u nas stacjonuje jednak.


----------



## J_J

625 said:


> Miesiąc bana. Zastanowię się nad całkowitym, bo ostro przesadził hno:


A nie mówiłem...
@ Jerry Galinda - tym razem ban permanentny


----------



## Offspring

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=244691&page=281



leks said:


> Na Basenie ponoć też się wykoleił. Sądzę, że po tych mrozach mocno popękały szyny i czeka nas sporo wykolejeń... i kolejnych paskudnych spawów na szynach produkcji Panów Jurków i Wieśków z TS .





Iwo Tondos said:


> [...]*3. Przestan obrazac zwyklych bogu ducha winnych ludzi bo Ci ktos kiedys najzwyczajniej nakladzie po mordzie.*


Forum Polskich Wieżowców to nie podwórko. hno:

Zakładam, że to nie są realne groźby, więc tylko za słownictwo - 3 dni. 

leks - upomnienie. 

pm7


----------



## Adolf Warski

pmaciej7 said:


> Rejestrując się na forum zgadzasz się na przestrzeganie regulaminu i ocenę swojego zachowania przez moderatorów czyli dokonujesz zapisu na sąd polubowny.


1. Zgadzasz się na przestrzeganie regulaminu, a gdzie w nim napisano, że można naruszać przysługujące jednostce niezależnie od uprawnień wynikających z korzystania z forum prawa podmiotowe?

2. Zapis na sąd polubowny musi być wyraźny.



mateq said:


> Czyli forumowiczów zagranicznych możemy cytować?


To wszystko zależy od prawa właściwego dla danego stosunku. Tajemnica korespondencji jest jednak dość rozpowszechniona po świecie.


----------



## shinzen

Ja również jestem za odbanowaniem marpy. Były już przypadki, że użytkownicy zostali odbanowani, więc nie będzie to żaden precedens. 



625 said:


> Na prośbę wielu forumowiczów i po długim zastanowieniu moderatorów, postanowiliśmy wyjątkowo odbanować Delfina. Wiem, że to kontrowersyjna decyzja, ale czasem warto. Wierzę, że wrócił do nas z mocnym postanowieniem poprawy.


Tu już tylko dobra wola moderatorów może coś zdziałać.


----------



## jacca

Tomek 2008 said:


> W związku z odbywającymi się aktualnie Świętami uprasza się o odbanowanie marpy
> (...)


Na szczęście już po Świętach.


----------



## Marceli Szpak

jacca said:


> Na szczęście już po Świętach.


 Wcale nie  choinki świeca , lampki na domach błyskają. Okres świąteczny jest do Trzech Kroli


----------



## zonc

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=49177267&postcount=7695

Pan drąży dalej. Pomawia mnie: dresem ani kapturem go nie nazwałem. Sam natomiast wyskakuje z "kuźwa" i per chłopczyk.

Sprawdza się też poprzednia teoria: zalogował się by pisać w hydeparku. Tam postuje, ale w tematycznych "olewka".

ok.


----------



## bart_breslau

Od teraz 1 moje skojarzenie z Bydgoszczą- ciągłe wojny i awantury


----------



## wiewior

^^
Dopiero od teraz?


----------



## bart_breslau

Już z kilka miesięcy.


----------



## shinzen

Tylko miesięcy?


----------



## bart_breslau

Ale męczycie
Odkąd na forum jest Zonc i Henry


----------



## Michał Ch.

Henry jest w porządku, Skansen może potwierdzić


----------



## zonc

WrocLOVE said:


> Ale męczycie
> Odkąd na forum jest Zonc i Henry


Byłem pierwszy.  Zostaję. Narybek wyrzucić.


----------



## skansen

Kto się czubi ten się lubi. Zonc i Henry są dla mnie takimi forumowymi zapaśnikami: niby walczą ze sobą, a ciągle tarzają się w objęciach i obłapiają tam gdzie nie trzeba.


----------



## krzewi

Michał Ch.;49197917 said:


> Henry jest w porządku, Skansen może potwierdzić


Piliście beze mnie?


----------



## skansen

Spam: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1034479


----------



## Mroberto

Stach57 said:


> Tak to jest jak o wyborze miast organizatorów EURO 2012 decydują aferzyści z PO
> Mam nadzieję, że w Chorzowie lub Krakowie zdążą zastąpić Wrocław.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=49247191&postcount=8303

Prośba oto aby usunąć tego posta, a w przypadku kolejnych dać mu odpowiednią nagrodę.

ok, zrobiłem porządek, P-S


----------



## ivica

ha a kiedys za pisanie OT w ksiegach nawet modzi dawali brigi ...


----------



## zonc

Prosiłem o zwrócenie uwagi na pewnego nowego usera. Bez efektu.



j24 said:


> zwis dombrowicz jest porażający , jak można byc takim ........


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=48695847&postcount=2590



j24 said:


> to podobnie jak twój szef w realu


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=49250601



j24 said:


> jak ze wszystkimi


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=49248125&postcount=2597



j24 said:


> to tak na zakonczenie ,żebys usłyszał co pewien profesor uczestniczący w zlocie psychiatrów powiedział o twoim pryncypale , przestałbyś się tak na nich powoływać


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=49248945&postcount=391



j24 said:


> fajnie ,że nas uświadamiasz ,że za rzadów dombrowicza mamy niższy budżet niż mniejszy Lublin czy Białystok , ale nie w temacie.Budżet a inwestycje to 2 różne sprawy


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=49140265&postcount=7136

Wszystko z wątków tematycznych, nic z Hyde Parku! (Tam to dopiero ciśnie)

Jak ma być lepiej skoro tacy "nowi" są akceptowani?

31 wpisów i niebawały wkład w forum.


Wstępnie 10 dni. Nie rozumiem takich ludzi.


----------



## techno

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=49257063&postcount=1406

Proszę o skasowanie posta. Nie wiem, czy prosić o briga lub bana, ale kolega generalnie przegiął.

Jego pierwszy post, a on już zaczyna od tyrania wydziału innej uczelni w swoim mieście.

Mój post i post el_barteza też można skasować 

-------
Ok, na razie skasowane, P-S


----------



## deteroos

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=49191193&postcount=154

Zdaje się, że za lżejsze słowo skansen złapał briga. Ale może w ramach realizacji zasady "united in diversity" "antysalonowców" traktuje się na forum pobłażliwiej?:dunno:

tydzień/P


----------



## capo_di_tutti_capi

^^ Jak dla mnie bring ze wskazaniem na bang...


----------



## pmaciej7

To znaczy?


----------



## pier_tolnik

WrocLOVE said:


> W pełni popieram.
> Przez 3 strony przewija się tu Bydgoszcz.Szkoda mi was chłopaki


Ściślej ujmując- zonc. Nie Bydgoszcz. Pech chciał, że rzeczywiście jest to mieszkaniec Bydgoszczy, do tego aktywny, forumowy pracownik/wysłannik miejscowego magistratu.

Bydgoszcz przeprasza za zonca.


----------



## Ellilamas

pmaciej7 said:


> AdrianSuvalkai - warunkowe przedterminowe zwolnienie - sprawa tagów została wyjaśniona


Jakie było tłumaczenie winnego?

VV Thx


----------



## pmaciej7

Może nie tyle tłumaczenie, co wyjaśniliśmy, że kolega nie zrozumiał do końca idei tagów. Nie kłócił się, przeprosił, otrzymał stosowne pouczenia, obiecał poprawę. Uznałem jego wyjaśnienia za wiarygodne i ustaliliśmy z 625, że można skrócić briga o jeden dzień. 

Uwaga ogólna: Wbrew temu, co się niekórym wydaje, naszym celem nie jest gnojenie użytkowników, a stosowane sankcje (wycinanie postów, upomnienia, brigi) mają mieć charakter wychowawczy i porządkujący forum. 

Jeśli po czyimś zachowaniu widać, że rozumie swój błąd i daje gwarancję przyzwoitego zachowania w przyszłości, to dalsze stosowanie briga nie jest potrzebne. 

Oczywiście każdy przypadek rozpatrywany jest indywidualnie.


----------



## Wesoły Romek

Depeche said:


> Swoją drogą, jak trzeba być przyklejonym do stołka, żeby się do zawału doprowadzić.
> Kamikadze.


Ja rozumiem niechęć do Kropy ale na takie słowa to chyba poprostu.... brak słów.


----------



## J_J

@Eeeyeore - 2 tygodnie


----------



## wiewior

Zdaje się, że troll:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=50273893&postcount=456


^^Już/Macieks


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Nie dość, że piąte konto:



Bełdan2;50309785 said:


> I jak chłopaki gotowi na v-ce prezydenta Jońskiego i Bergera?
> Ciekaw jestem czy ktokolwiek z Was zaganiaczy referendalnych choc przez pół sekundy pomyslał o tej opcji? Generalnie gratuluję Wam i polecam wnikliwą obserwację wielkiej smuty, która póki co potrwa minimum do końca tego roku. Potem zobaczymy. Mam nadzieję, że się ocknie choć częśc z Was bo na takiego Polewskiego nie licze wszak zdiagnozowałem mu chorobe psychiczna juz jakieś 2 lata temu.
> Pozdr,
> Kuba
> 
> PS - jesli SLD wygra wybory jeszcze kiedykolwiek w tym mieście deklaruję, że się przemelduję, firmę też przeniosę do Wawy. trudno. Sam nie wiem czy wolę być cześcia bydła spod Opola zamieszkujacego stolicę czy częścią bandy idiotów zmanipulowanych przez półmózgiego polityka smiejącego im się w oczy.


^^
Ban i skasowane wszystkie posty. Takie są kary za kolejne konta, aby nie opłacało się w ogóle pisać.
625


----------



## pmaciej7

A kto to był?


----------



## 19przemek91

F_L vel ZSB?


----------



## 625

piob said:


> Dobrze ujął to ZachodniaStronaBałut, ale moderacja go zbanowała. Przytoczę jego słowa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jak chłopaki gotowi na v-ce prezydenta Jońskiego i Bergera?
> Ciekaw jestem czy ktokolwiek z Was zaganiaczy referendalnych choc przez pół sekundy pomyslał o tej opcji? Generalnie gratuluję Wam i polecam wnikliwą obserwację wielkiej smuty, która póki co potrwa minimum do końca tego roku. Potem zobaczymy. Mam nadzieję, że się ocknie choć częśc z Was bo na takiego Polewskiego nie licze wszak zdiagnozowałem mu chorobe psychiczna juz jakieś 2 lata temu.
> Pozdr,
> Kuba
> 
> PS - jesli SLD wygra wybory jeszcze kiedykolwiek w tym mieście deklaruję, że się przemelduję, firmę też przeniosę do Wawy. trudno. Sam nie wiem czy wolę być cześcia bydła spod Opola zamieszkujacego stolicę czy częścią bandy idiotów zmanipulowanych przez półmózgiego polityka smiejącego im się w oczy.
> 
> 
> 
> Pomijając wstawkę o panu Polewskim sama szczera, bolesna prawda.
> W 2010 nic się w Łodzi nie zmieni, wciąż będziemy dryfować bez sternika. A lokalni politycy będą już zajęci tylko sobą i przyszłymi wyborami.
> 
> Jeśli po wyborach do władzy dojdą komuchy typu Joński czy Berger będzie to ostateczny gwóźdź do trumny Łodzi i kolejne cztery lata stracone. Cztery lata po których już się nie podniesiemy. I zamiast centrum Camerimage będziemy mieli więcej budynków socjalnych (propozycja Jońskiego), a pociągi będą się zatrzymywać w Kutnie, bo jak rzekł komuch Berger "nie ma nic złego w dworcu w Kutnie, przecież pociągi mogą dowieźć Łodzian".:nuts:
> 
> PS. I tak jak pisał ZSB, jeśli komuchy dojdą do władzy, pierwszy raz poważnie zastanowię się nad przeprowadzką. Lepiej mieszkać w obcym mieście niż być
> 
> 
> 
> 
> częścią bandy idiotów zmanipulowanych przez półmózgiego polityka smiejącego im się w oczy.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

^^ 
Trafiłeś. Przy okazji, brig za cytowanie zbanowanego i to z takim słownictwem.


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## pmaciej7

Tjaa... Po takich rozrywkach detektywistycznych czuję jak moja ciekawość świata gwałtownie maleje :sleepy:


----------



## Petr

A propos miesięcznego briga dal użytkownika slonychips.
Nie sądzicie, że miesięczny brig za nazwanie Łodzi zacofaną w kontekście sushi barów to lekka przesada?
Niektórym gorsze rzeczy uchodzą płazem.


----------



## mateq

^^ w Łodzi jadłem dobre sushi 

I mam nadzieję zjeść znowu, gdyż szóstego lutego przybywam. 

Poważnie mówiąc. Nie wiem jak ta sytuacja wyglądała.


----------



## Petr

^^
Ja, jako lumpenproletariat w Łodzi jadałem głównie pizzę i pastę. 
Ale podejrzewam, że sushi również może być tańsze niż w Wawie. Chociaż przy małej konkurencji, to kto wie.
EOT


----------



## premier

pmaciej7 said:


> Tjaa... Po takich rozrywkach detektywistycznych czuję jak moja ciekawość świata gwałtownie maleje :sleepy:


Etam, źle do tego podchodzicie. Byście urozmaicili sobie działania po przez trzymanie highscoru, kto ile headshotów, to od razu by było ciekawiej i zabawniej - z większym zapałem do tego byście podchodzili.


----------



## 625

bart901 said:


> Jezu, mam nadzieję, że nigdy nie przyjdzie mi żyć w takim kraju. Według mnie ukształtowanie się na Haiti prawdziwej demokracji i praworządności nigdy nie nastąpi, bo jak widać na zdjęciach Iluminata wg. nich lepsze są samosądy i osiągnięcie celu przy użyciu broni, siły itp. W kraju którym rządzą czarni może być tylko z pozoru dobrze nie ma się co łudzić, że jest inaczej.
> 
> P.S @Iluminat dodawaj w tym wątku jak najwięcej zdjęć.



w wątku o tragedii Haiti. Żenada na pół roku.


----------



## 625

Trzeba mieć tupet, aby po banie wybrać nick Nieposkromiony. BAN. k3ndzi3rz4wy. BAN.


----------



## Marceli Szpak

pmaciej7 said:


> Tjaa... Po takich rozrywkach detektywistycznych czuję jak moja ciekawość świata gwałtownie maleje :sleepy:


Po coś sie pchał na moda


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

^^ Nie pchał się . Ustawiliśmy go pod ścianą i nie miał wyboru .
oczywiście mógł odmówić


----------



## pmaciej7

To była propozycja nie do odrzucenia.

Poza tym są fajne strony tej roboty... Można zmieniać tytułów wątków, można podglądać kto dodał które tagi w Naszych zdjęciach, można sprawdzać jak Marceli Szpak edytował swoje posty...


----------



## cichy87

Wszędzie ta inwigilacja hno:


----------



## 625

slawekjs said:


> Rozpowszechnienie in vitro zmniejszy przyrost jeszcze bardziej. *To sposób rozmnażania dla zdegenerowanych, bogatych staruchów i obciążonych defektami genetycznymi.* A przeciwko in vitro jest (o dziwo) też znaczna część PO (Gowin i spółka). Nie wiesz chyba co to jest Trybunał Stanu.


Pół roku. Oby nigdy nie miał problemu z potomstwem.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

W zasadzie to już dawno należało się temu panu.


----------



## Mateusz

Prosze o nie karanie mnie.

Obsceniczno-tramwajowy post z watku na DLM mial byc w Vondequ Drogowym 

Zedytowalem i poprosilem o skasowanie

Dziekuje za uwage


----------



## demmat

625 said:


> Pół roku. Oby nigdy nie miał problemu z potomstwem.


Dzięki Ci Panie. 

Jego osobiste wycieczki w Warszawskim wątku były już tak żenujące, że nie chciało mi się nawet reagować.


----------



## preslaw

A co, jeśli wolno zapytać, bana dostał użytkownik tomessitka? Nie wiem, czy się udzielał w innych wątkach niż w wątku o stadionie we Wrocławiu.


----------



## 625

preslaw said:


> A co, jeśli wolno zapytać, bana dostał użytkownik tomessitka? Nie wiem, czy się udzielał w innych wątkach niż w wątku o stadionie we Wrocławiu.


Pozwolę sobie zacytować siebie 



625 said:


> Kuba, to jego jedyny merytoryczny post, który jest też we właściwym wątku:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=50494629&postcount=316
> 
> dziś przeniosłem tu 444 posty, pierwszy raz się dowiedziałem, że SSC ma ograniczenie do 400 naraz przenoszonych, nie mam niestety czasu, aby kilkać na takie off topiki przez półtorej godziny. A pozostali przedstawiciele Mostostalu prowadzą bardziej merytoryczną dyskusję i nic do nich nie mam.


----------



## preslaw

Kiedy pytałem o przyczyny zbanowania usera, to jeszcze nie było tam Twojego wpisu, a tylko na chwilę wyszedłem...

Jestem pod wrażeniem ilościo niemerytorycznych postów.


----------



## 625

NeoPolak said:


> They are referring to the eastern markets, not just Ukraine. And you are an f-ing moron, as well as a troll who should be banned. GTFO.


pół roku bana.


----------



## Dantiscum

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=114913&page=209

Proponowałbym zastanowienie się nad jakimś ostrzeżeniem dla użytkownika KRN¥BRNY, bardzo aktywnego w wątku o hali gdańsko-sopockiej, jednakże niestety w bardzo niemiły sposób, a mianowicie podsycając non stop niezdrową i niepotrzebną rywalizację i przepychanki między zwolennikami hali trójmiejskiej i łódzkiej...


----------



## NorthPole

625 said:


> pół roku bana.


O, a ja już myślałem, że go na DLM "tęczowy układ" skasował :crazy2:


----------



## J_J

@wronexxx- 7 dni. Nazw miast nie przekręcamy.


----------



## 625

Z wątku [Wrocław] *Stadion* Miejski Euro2012 [Głupie pytanie = brig!]*[Głupi komentarz = brig!]*:



Konrad85 said:


> *Przepraszam za OT*, ale chciałbym aby każdy z was wziął udział w głosowaniu na plakat na dzień europy 2010 i wsparł plakat polskiej artystki Marii Mileńkohttp://www.designeurope2010.eu/index.php?lang=pl
> 
> *TO NAPRAWDĘ ZAJMIE TYLKO CHWILĘ*
> 
> W tej chwili prowadzi projekt hiszpanki, a polka jest na drugim miejscu!!!
> 
> *Z góry dzięki.*


10 dni. Nie ma za co.


----------



## J_J

@Wielki Gmach - 3 dni za bluzgi


----------



## TETA

Klasyka dziecka neo by CHEMICZEK:

"Zmien dilera albo bierz po pol."

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=50668049&postcount=275

Gość już raz miał briga...

Proszę go jakoś utemperować, bo sprowadza nasze dyskusje do poziomu forum na Onecie.

Dziękuję z góry


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

^^ Dostał tydzień na zmądrzenie. 
Nie pomoże-pożegnamy go.


I zapalimy mu znicz
To ja się wkradłem Macieks


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

proVibe - również 7 dni za tekst "Zrób światu przysługę i strzel sobie w łeb" 
nie z nami te numery, edycja nic nie da .


----------



## redoxygene

A mozna jeszcze tu poprosic o interwencje? http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=50671863&postcount=275

Przed chwila tekst "Nie pajacuj gamoniu" w pierwowzorze brzmial "Burak to ciebie zrobil"....


----------



## Mika'el

damlaz said:


> Tak, za pewne, rzeczy jak z tymi skojarzeniami przepraszam i dzięki za odbanowanie. Ale osobiście apeluję o trochę ,,luzu" bo za nerwowo się robi.
> Pozdrawiam serdecznie i raz jeszcze dzieki.


Oby to było szczere, bo będziesz teraz szczególnie obserwowany.Najmniejszy błąd może Cie drogo kosztować


----------



## damlaz

Mika'el said:


> Oby to było szczere, bo będziesz teraz szczególnie obserwowany.Najmniejszy błąd może Cie drogo kosztować


ok


----------



## xsxxxxx

marko80 said:


> A Ty sie tu lepiej nie wypowiadaj bo amatorką leci od Ciebie na kilometr, zajmij sie forami na temat tipsów i kosmetyków.


Wrrr...

Wrrr... - pm7


----------



## krystiand

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=51382889&postcount=13054

^^
ban
625


----------



## co u kur wisi?

krystiand said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=51382889&postcount=13054




Gdzie ja qrwa spamuje ja wychodze do Was z dobrym sercem dając możliwość zdobycia zaproszenia ktore umozliwia zdobycie nagrod a Ty tu do mnie z banem.

Ludzie!!!


----------



## 625

co u kur wisi? said:


> Gdzie ja qrwa spamuje ja wychodze do Was z dobrym sercem dając możliwość zdobycia zaproszenia ktore umozliwia zdobycie nagrod a Ty tu do mnie z banem.
> 
> Ludzie!!!


:lol: text roku!


----------



## Tygrys

625 - jak mogłeś! Oddaj mi moją nagrodę!

:hilarious


----------



## 625

> @625 - już od jakiegoś czasu przeginasz.


:storm:


----------



## sharky_88

Gdzie piniądze są za las ! hno:


----------



## Petr

Słuszne czy niesłuszne oburzenie, takiego słownictwa tu nie używamy: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=49544667&postcount=137


----------



## kiwi_74

wojtor said:


> ^^
> 
> Vox populi vox Dei


to ja w takim razie proponuję w pakiecie o skrócenie kary dla HH i marlboro.


----------



## ivica

kiwi_74 said:


> to ja w takim razie proponuję w pakiecie o skrócenie kary dla HH i marlboro.


jak juz o kims piszesz to postaraj sie nie zmieniac temu komus nicka

PS: jestem przeciwny. w przypadku damlaz to bylo pierwsze przewinienie. HH i marboro to recydywa. Zreszta kara spelnia swoje prewencyjne zalozenia. Spokojnie w Bydzi jak nigdy.


----------



## Michał Ch.

Bo zonca nie ma.


----------



## Guest

ivica said:


> jak juz o kims piszesz to postaraj sie nie zmieniac temu komus nicka
> 
> PS: jestem przeciwny. w przypadku damlaz to bylo pierwsze przewinienie. HH i marboro to recydywa. Zreszta kara spelnia swoje prewencyjne zalozenia. Spokojnie w Bydzi jak nigdy.


 :lol:


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

Ivica-masz poczucie humoru, ale to nie ten wątek .


----------



## ivica

gdyz ??


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

^^ Oj...bo nie wspomniałeś o Zoncu .


----------



## ivica

bo nie wspominal o nim kiwi74


----------



## pmaciej7

Ojej, zonc wróci przed HH i marboro. Jeśli po jego powrocie znowu zrobi się niespokojnie, to będziemy znali prowodyra i go zbanujemy na zwsze :colgate:


Żart...


Ale i groźba :|


----------



## Gosc Niedzielny

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=51395971&postcount=3530
a konkretnie fragment:
"po 3 i ostatnie, chociaż nie wiem czemu wdaję się w dyskusję z takim dzieciakiem na poziomie radnego Osmendy "

kmotrzak to forumowicz ktory lubi takie zaczepki osobiste. Mnie juz to spotkalo po raz ktorys z kolei ze strony tego forumowicza. Moze ktorys moderator wkoncu by zareagowal?


----------



## michael_siberia

spamer w akcji: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=563283 

jego posty też skasować. On jest naprawdę szybkopalcy!
____________________
Ubity, ale nie mogę kasować postów poza FPW, P-S


----------



## Dantiscum

Proponuję przyjrzeć się twórczości użytkownika cafedelmar. Krótki, jednomiesięczny staż na forum, ale już duże osiągnięcia w prowokowaniu i obrażaniu innych forumowiczów. Agresywny, przemądrzały ton i pozjadane wszystkie rozumy. Merytorycznych postów w zasadzie brak, nie licząc pseudoprofesjonalnego rozpisywania się, z kim się nie zgadza i co mu się nie podoba. Co gorsza aktywny również na forum międzynarodowym, głównie poprzez przytyki wobec Ukraińców. Może jakieś ostrzeżenie?


----------



## kiwi_74

ivica said:


> bo nie wspominal o nim kiwi74


jak juz o kims piszesz to postaraj sie nie zmieniac temu komus nicka


----------



## ivica

kiwi_74 said:


> jak juz o kims piszesz to postaraj sie nie zmieniac temu komus nicka


ok specjalnie dla kiwi_74 a nie jak napisałem kiwi74 ....


----------



## drugastrona

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1062229

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1062227

Spam

________

BAN, P-S


----------



## Tygrys

Dantiscum said:


> Proponuję przyjrzeć się twórczości użytkownika cafedelmar. Krótki, jednomiesięczny staż na forum, ale już duże osiągnięcia w prowokowaniu i obrażaniu innych forumowiczów. Agresywny, przemądrzały ton i pozjadane wszystkie rozumy. Merytorycznych postów w zasadzie brak, nie licząc pseudoprofesjonalnego rozpisywania się, z kim się nie zgadza i co mu się nie podoba. Co gorsza aktywny również na forum międzynarodowym, głównie poprzez przytyki wobec Ukraińców. Może jakieś ostrzeżenie?


Czyli @krzysiu_ w akcji.


----------



## Macieks

Tygrys said:


> Czyli @krzysiu_ w akcji.


Dostał bana krzysiu_


----------



## 625

Dantiscum said:


> Proponuję przyjrzeć się twórczości użytkownika cafedelmar.


Ban + skasowanie wszystkich postów.


----------



## Dantiscum

^^ ostro. Myślałem o jakimś ostrzeżeniu. Ale cóż, życie jest twarde.


----------



## Macieks

^^ krzysiu_ vel zbyszekkk vel cafedelmar, troche ma już w papierach u nas...


----------



## JAKUB POLEWSKI

Buahahah, jaka sygnaturka a propo Konserwatora Kwapińskiego! PIĘKNE! kay:


----------



## Mindcrasher

JAKUB POLEWSKI said:


> Buahahah, jaka sygnaturka a propo Konserwatora Kwapińskiego! PIĘKNE! kay:


A czy taka duża czcionka jest... legalna?


----------



## kakaduPL

Mindcrasher said:


> A czy taka duża czcionka jest... legalna?


Cel uświęca środki  Mi tam specjalnie nie przeszkadza, choć trochę gryzie w oczy. Gdyby ten czerwony trochę ściemnić, to byłoby idealnie.


----------



## 625

Przeczyściłem wątek o Cracovii, przy okazji ban:



4fun90 said:


> w którym miejscu na stadionie przewidywane jest umieszczenie synagogi ???


----------



## Dantiscum

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=51466863&postcount=66



> Ostatnimi czasy stałem się zagorzałym zwolennikiem sloganu kot do wora a wór do jeziora [...]
> Serio, nie wiem jak można takiego pasożyta-mendę w chałupie trzymać, dostałby kopa w dupę i żyj gnoju na świeżym lufcie. [...]
> A kot to zawsze zaraza, śmierdzi, brudzi, niszczy i wszystko ma w rzyci


Tak się wypowiada jeden z forumowiczów w wątku dla miłośników zwierząt. Ja nie wiem, jakie jest podejście moderatorów do problemu traktowania zweirząt, ale według mnie nawoływanie do przemocy wobec zwierząt (i nieważne, że być może trochę na żarty, bo być może jacyś młodsi użytkownicy mogliby zbyt poważnie przyjąć te porady) nie przystoi do poziomu naszego forum.

^^
3 dni, jestem w szoku.
625


----------



## 625

Dzwonsson said:


> chciałbym byś zamieścił w księdze skarg i wniosków notkę, że sam zauważyłem, że znacznie przegiąłem i przepraszam osoby urażone moim postem; nie chciałbym by potem ktokolwiek przykleił mi zaraz jakąkolwiek negatywną łatkę.


Na prośbę Dzwonssona zamieszczam.


----------



## Mika'el

Użytkownik ♣♣ BAN.Próba założenia drugiego konta to również BAN bez możliwości zdjęcia kiedykolwiek.
:banned:


----------



## Han Solo

Mika'el said:


> Użytkownik ♣♣ BAN.Próba założenia drugiego konta to również BAN* bez możliwości zdjęcia kiedykolwiek*.
> :banned:


Na FPW są cięższe kary niż przewiduje polski kodeks karny


----------



## Mika'el

Han Solo said:


> Na FPW są cięższe kary niż przewiduje polski kodeks karny


Ciężkie przewinienia to i ciężkie kary


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

625 said:


> Ban + skasowanie wszystkich postów.


_Damnatio memoriae _we współczesnym wydaniu? Podoba mi się. Pod warunkiem oczywiście, że ciężar kary będzie dobierany adekwatnie do stopnia winy i rodzaju przewinienia, a z tym bywa ostatnio różnie (vide pół roku bana za durne skojarzenia z jakimś miastem).

Fr. M


----------



## 625

Frater M.:M.: said:


> _Damnatio memoriae _we współczesnym wydaniu? Podoba mi się.


Ta kara jest za kolejne konta po banie.


----------



## Ellilamas

Mika'el said:


> Użytkownik ♣♣ BAN.Próba założenia drugiego konta to również BAN bez możliwości zdjęcia kiedykolwiek.
> :banned:


Pasuje jak nigdy:


----------



## 625

Stach57 - miesiąc za notoryczny trolling w wątku oznaczonym *[Głupi komentarz = brig!]*


----------



## 625

charlie01 za avatar:










3 dni, także gejom nie wypada używać takiego słownictwa, wiem że jest taka akcja przeciw wyzwiskom, ale na SSC nie jest to potrzebne.


----------



## 625

kiko9107

3 dni za polityczny sig.


----------



## Noodles_ZG

^^Widze, ze ochoczo rozdajesz wiec...



625 said:


> Czy Krzysztof Jarzyna ma z tym coś wspólnego?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=51538967&postcount=9329

Z watku "_[Wrocław] Stadion Miejski Euro2012 [*Głupie pytanie = brig*!][Głupi komentarz = brig!] _"


... sobie tez wypadaloby wlepic.


----------



## 625

Noodles_ZG said:


> ... sobie tez wypadaloby wlepic.


Wtedy musiałbym kilku innym forumowiczom, których rozwaliła ta informacja. Ale Ty jak zwykle nie zauważyłeś kontekstu.


----------



## J.T.Fly

Proszę przyjrzeć się temu userowi, po raz kolejny wkleja jedną informację w kilku wątkach naraz.

^^
7 dni na przemyślenia
625


----------



## Noodles_ZG

625 said:


> Wtedy musiałbym kilku innym forumowiczom, których rozwaliła ta informacja. Ale Ty jak zwykle nie zauważyłeś kontekstu.


W takim razie wlep sobie i im. No chyba, ze te "grozby" w tytule watka sa tylko po to by watek jeszcze smieszniej wygladal. Poza tym co ma tu kontekst do rzeczy? Glupi komentarz czy glupie pytanie = brig. Czemu np. tutaj::


625 said:


> Stach57 - miesiąc za notoryczny trolling w wątku oznaczonym [*Głupi komentarz = brig!*]


Jest brig a w watku o wroclawskim stadionie za wypisywane idiotyzmy z Twoim udzialem nie ma? To administrator czy moderator moze sobie trollowac/spamowac do woli a reszta musi siedziec cicho? Smiesznie wyglada gdy administrator/moderator narzuca pewne reguly a sam sie ich nie trzyma i jawnie je lamie. A robi to nie dlatego, ze "musi" tylko dlatego, ze za bardzo nie rozniac sie niczym od zwyklych uzytkownikow (jedyne co go tak naprawde rozni to etykietka "administrator") moze sobie na to pozwolic i nie czekaja go zadne konsekwencje.
Poraz kolejny skladam "gratulacje" na rece administracji. Oczekujecie i wymagacie przestrzegania zasad a sami je olewacie.


----------



## 625

Noodles_ZG said:


> Jest brig a w watku o wroclawskim stadionie za wypisywane idiotyzmy z Twoim udzialem nie ma?


Zajrzyj do słownika, co znaczy słowo "notoryczny". Nie pierwszy raz się ośmieszasz.


----------



## Noodles_ZG

625 said:


> Zajrzyj do słownika, co znaczy słowo "notoryczny". Nie pierwszy raz się ośmieszasz.


I tylko tyle masz w tej kwestii do napisania? Jezeli ja sie osmieszam to Ty sie poraz kolejny kompromitujesz udajac tu "pana" nie przestrzegajacego nawet wlasnych zasad.


----------



## tolek_88

^^ czysto teoretycznie, dużo lepiej jest, kiedy są ostre przepisy, a moderator odstępuje w niektórych wyjątkach od wymierzenia kary, niż sytuacja odwrotna.


----------



## Mika'el

Noodles_ZG said:


> I tylko tyle masz w tej kwestii do napisania? Jezeli ja sie osmieszam to Ty sie poraz kolejny kompromitujesz udajac tu "pana" nie przestrzegajacego nawet wlasnych zasad.


Twoim celem jest walka z modami na tym forum?jeżeli tak to informuje, że to nie najlepszy pomysł.
I jest różnica miedzy notorycznym trolowaniem i zadawaniem głupich pytań, a zażartowaniem sobie z pewnych spraw.Luuuz i dystans i łapanie kontekstu sie czasem przydaje


----------



## Noodles_ZG

Mika'el said:


> Twoim celem jest walka z modami na tym forum?


Nie bo to bylaby walka z wiatrakami.



Mika'el said:


> I jest różnica miedzy notorycznym trolowaniem i zadawaniem głupich pytań, a zażartowaniem sobie z pewnych spraw.


Czy gdyby na "zart" w tamtym watku pozwolil sobie forumowicz o krotkim stazu (np.3-4 miesiace) to czy wg moderatora wciaz bylby to zart czy tez juz spam/trolling "swiezaka"?
A wracajac jeszcze do *glupich pytan* karanych brigiem, to czy nie jest nim pytanie "Czy Krzysztof Jarzyna ma z tym coś wspólnego?" w watku o budowie stadionu? Jesli jest to tylko "zart" to kazdy inny forumowicz moze napisac tam podobna bzdure i zaslonic sie swierdzeniem, ze "to tylko zart". Ale chyba nie chodzi o to by w tamtym watku wypisywac bzdury (i pewnie dlatego w tytule watka mamy _[Głupie pytanie = brig!][Głupi komentarz = brig!]_), bo z tego co kojarze to juz paru w tamtym watku polecialo za rozne dziwne posty.




tolek_88 said:


> ^^ czysto teoretycznie, dużo lepiej jest, kiedy są ostre przepisy, a moderator odstępuje w niektórych wyjątkach od wymierzenia kary, niż sytuacja odwrotna.


Moderator odstapil w tym wypadku od wymierzenia kary, bo gdyby mial kogos ukarac to musialby ukarac tez siebie.


----------



## 625

Noodles_ZG said:


> Czy gdyby na "zart" w tamtym watku pozwolil sobie forumowicz o krotkim stazu (np.3-4 miesiace) to czy wg moderatora wciaz bylby to zart czy tez juz spam/trolling "swiezaka"?


Przejrzyj ten wątek. Zauważysz więcej prześmiewczych komentarzy, bo jak inaczej komentować informację, że dyrekcja wielkiej firmy budowlanej nie dojechała na przekazanie budowy, bo wpadli w zaspę i nie mogli zadzwonić. 

Sugeruję, abyś przemyślał swe zachowanie, bo jakoś forumowiczom udzielającym się w tych wątkach pasuje rygor, jaki trzeba było wprowadzić z powodu różnych trolli. Ty tam nie piszesz, więc w czym problem? Że nie możesz sobie potrollować, jak lubisz?


----------



## Noodles_ZG

625 said:


> Przejrzyj ten wątek. Zauważysz więcej prześmiewczych komentarzy, bo jak inaczej komentować informację, że dyrekcja wielkiej firmy budowlanej nie dojechała na przekazanie budowy, bo wpadli w zaspę i nie mogli zadzwonić.


Po co wiec w tytule watka sa te nazwijmy to "zakazy"?



625 said:


> Sugeruję, abyś przemyślał swe zachowanie, bo jakoś forumowiczom udzielającym się w tych wątkach pasuje rygor, jaki trzeba było wprowadzić z powodu różnych trolli.


Ten rygor to zwyczajne zastraszanie. "Napiszesz cos co sie nie spodoba "Wyzszej Instancji" to zaliczysz wypad". Nie rozumiem tylko dlaczego ów "rygor" dotyczy jedynie niektorych. Jedyne o co mi chodzi to o to by wszyscy przestrzegali zasad ktore sami narzucacie. Jednak gdy widze Administratora (!), ktory sam je łamie to jest to niepowazne.



625 said:


> Ty tam nie piszesz, więc w czym problem? Że nie możesz sobie potrollować, jak lubisz?


Pewnie, ze nie moge bo nie jestem administratorem prawda?


----------



## skansen

Przestań już przynudzać, ile masz lat, że targają Tobą takie romantyczne ideały sprawiedliwości?


----------



## 625

Noodles_ZG said:


> Po co wiec w tytule watka sa te nazwijmy to "zakazy"?


Żeby ludzie, którzy myślą że wątki stadionowe nie są moderowane, mieli się na baczności. Od dawna wiemy, ile Mateq musiał sprzątać w wątkach piłkarskich, także z Twego powodu.


----------



## Noodles_ZG

skansen said:


> Przestań już przynudzać, ile masz lat, że targają Tobą takie romantyczne ideały sprawiedliwości?


Wybacz, ze domagam sie czegos co na forum powinno byc czyms normalnym.:|


625 said:


> Żeby ludzie, którzy myślą że wątki stadionowe nie są moderowane, mieli się na baczności. Od dawna wiemy, ile Mateq musiał sprzątać w wątkach piłkarskich, także z Twego powodu.


Po pierwsze, to jesli mnie pamiec nie myli to jedyny watek pilkarski, w ktorym po mnie sprzatano to byl watek o Ekstraklasie. A po drugie to dobrze wiesz, ze nie we wszystkich watkach stadionowych w tytule watka jest "glupi komentarz=brig" itd. Wychodzi wiec na to, ze w jednych watkach stadionowych mozna przeginac bo nie ma tam zadnych "zakazow" a w innych nie. Kolejna niekonsekwencja. 


Dalej briguj i banuj wybiorczo bo najwyrazniej sprawia Ci to jakas dziwna satysfakcje a przy tym sam łam swoje zasady. Ja i tak tu jestem tylko jednym z tysiecy zwyklych forumowiczow a kto jest administratorem i ilu ich jest kazdy wie. To tyle z mojej strony bo i tak do niczego nie dojdziemy. Pzdr.


----------



## 625

Noodles_ZG said:


> A po drugie to dobrze wiesz, ze nie we wszystkich watkach stadionowych w tytule watka jest "glupi komentarz=brig" itd.


Niedługo będzie we wszystkich, wczoraj sprzątałem wątek Cracovii, zapomniałem dodać. Powtórzę, bo nie dociera: w wątku o Wrocławskim stadionie w najgorszym dniu przesunąłem ponad 500 postów i nie mam czasu na użeranie się z trollami, które piszą głupoty, przez które tracę czas.


----------



## 625

Chemiczek – ban za groźby karalne. Pamiętajcie, że internet nie jest anonimowy.


----------



## 625

ml2200 said:


> 10 postów
> 8 w lotnisku Gdynia - Kosakowo
> 2 w Kolei Metropolitarnej
> 
> i już chce się z nami pożegnać ;> ??


Nie ma wyjścia. Skasowałem jego wątpliwy dorobek.


----------



## Conrado

Nie widziałem poprzednich postów tego usera, ale ten zacytowany przez ml2200 nie był jakiś obraźliwy. Przecież ml2200 ma w avatarze świński ryj. Wydaje mi się, że powinien być jakiś brig i tyle. 

Chociaż mówie - nie widziałem reszty jego postów i poziomu, wiec cięzko oceniać.


----------



## 625

Zanim zdążyłem się zdecydować, przyszło więcej skarg na niego. Jak na 10 postów, to przesada.


----------



## Tom Gore

625 said:


> Dostali półroczne pozdrowienia z Polski.


Moderatorzy czy ci od "Pollocks" (znaczy rybacy, mniemam... :lol: )?


----------



## 625

Tom Gore said:


> Moderatorzy czy ci od "Pollocks" (znaczy rybacy, mniemam... :lol: )?


Grecy jacyś.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Ale prawdziwi czy udawani?


----------



## Mateusz

Jeżeli Serb który mniema się Kanadyjczykiem z 11 obywatelstwami to wszystko jest możliowe


----------



## 625

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Ale prawdziwi czy udawani?


Nie wiem, udają Greków.


----------



## pawelmilosz

Dziś w okolicy południa, w wątku o stadionie w Poznaniu, pojawiła się dyskusją okraszona postami o mniej więcej takim poziomie merytoryczności:


pawell_1610 said:


> :bash: Ja jebie, co się z tą wiarą porobiło... To może jeszcze podusie?


----------



## Marceli Szpak

Czytając posty w wątku stadion , czasami aż ma się chce mocniej napisać


----------



## mateq

pawelmilosz said:


> Dziś w okolicy południa, w wątku o stadionie w Poznaniu, pojawiła się dyskusją okraszona postami o mniej więcej takim poziomie merytoryczności:


Przepraszam za małe opóźnienie


----------



## Marek_VF

dawid_mistrzu said:


> Wlasnie wspominalem o takich znawcach jak Marek_VF ktorzy we wszytskim znajda negatywna strone. *Czlowieku, nie wiem kto Cie w zyciu skrzywdzil* ze jestes taki negatywny ale musisz tez popatrzyc na pozytywna strone tej budowy ktora ja a nawet jej przeciwnicy widza, chociazby atrakcja turystyczna. Nikt do nas nie przyjedzie zeby robic zdjecia blokow, przynajmiej nie zwykly turysta, a taki zamek chcac niechcac sama wielkoscia przyciaga.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=51864825&postcount=223

3 posty na forum. Piękne.

^^
to 3 dni 
625


----------



## Guest

Marek_VF said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=51864825&postcount=223
> 
> 3 posty na forum. Piękne.
> 
> ^^
> to 3 dni
> 625


...aaa jaki tu jest powod bo albo ja slepy jestem, albo nie rozumiem. Za odezwanie sie "Czlowieku" czy "krzywde"? Jak takie rzeczy urazaja to straszne z was mimozy :lol:


----------



## Marek_VF

Mogę być mimozą, mitozą, a nawet mejozą. User, który loguje się na forum i pierwsze co robi to rzuca docinki w stosunku do innej piszącej osoby? Chyba śmierdzi to onetem.


----------



## Guest

^^ to, ze nowy i smialymi tekstami strzela to jeszcze nie powod do briga. Do poziomu onet-u jeszcze troche daleko. Nadgorliwosc jest gorsza od Stasi


----------



## Marek_VF

Skoro sam twierdzi, że długo już to forum czyta, to chyba nie zauważył tutaj takiego zachowania. Chyba, że sam czegoś nie zauważam. 3 dni to idealny czas, by poczytać o netykiecie. Na szczęście nie tylko ja tak myślę.


----------



## Mindcrasher

Za co Cllaymen dostał bana? Chyba nie za swoją porywającą historię miłosną?


----------



## 625

Poprosił o zamknięcie konta.


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

mat2230 - 3 dni za obrażanie


Buniek91 - BAN

ledwo się zalogował



> Drogi Niebuszewiaku, Kraków jest zaś dla mnie przede wszystkim zbiorowiskiem istnych ćwoków i buraków,


----------



## Dzwonsson

Wow, myślałem, że max. kilkudniowego briga dostanie, nie za ostro panie władzo?


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

^^ Zdarza się, że kogoś z dłuższym stażem ostro poniesie, ale jak ktoś ma 3 posty i od razu wyjeżdża z takimi tekstami?


----------



## Marciin

Mindcrasher said:


> Za co Cllaymen dostał bana? Chyba nie za swoją porywającą historię miłosną?





625 said:


> Poprosił o zamknięcie konta.


Myślicie, że ta dziewczyna mu kazała?:dunno:


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Składam wniosek o zmianę nazwy tego wątku na:

*[Na kozetce u moderatora] Brigi, bany i odezwy niesłusznie ukaranych*


----------



## Mika'el

*MisiekSnk*

Tydzień za obrażanie mieszkańców miasta, pisanie bzdur i wszczynanie wojenki miedzy miastami.


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

Signar - jeden dzień (na prośbę-problemy osobiste).


----------



## 625

b.cz. said:


> Wszystko pięknie za qpę kasy a pewnej nocy przyjdzie jakiś gnój i pobazgrze elewacje srayem :/


Nie ma to jak klasyczny trolling. 3 dni.


----------



## 625

boniekKrk said:


> A co tam robisz?machasz łopatą czy ciągniesz druta pod instalacje?
> o ile wogóle tam pracujesz w co szczerze wątpie.. Ja Nigdy nie twierdziłem że jestem fachowcem budowlanym ale wszystkie informacje które do tej pory podawałem konsultowałem uprzednio z fachowcami którzy naprawde Tam pracują oraz opisywałem to co widze,nie jestem ślepy
> Ps.Gdybyś Naprawde tam pracował to o tej godzinie o której napisałeś swojego posta był byś jeszcze w pracy,a nie sądze byś w jednej ręce trzymał łopate a w drugiej laptopa


Miesiąc.


----------



## 625

^^
Poprosił o skasowanie postów i likwidację konta. Wykonane.


----------



## ivica

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52042063&postcount=3995

polityka poza php


----------



## Macieks

ivica said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52042063&postcount=3995
> 
> polityka poza php


To nie jest polityka poza PHP to wołanie o pomste a tego się inaczej nie da opisać, to samo jest w Gdańsku w niektórych miejscach.


----------



## Maxymilian

za co Henry dostał briga i na jak długo?


----------



## sharky_88

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=50785021&postcount=3679


----------



## 0maniek0

^ pol roku


----------



## ziemniaki

^^ Wreszcie moderator z Bydgoszczy !!!

[wybaczcie OT].


----------



## ivica

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52118509&postcount=8187



> Zadałem Kondomowi cztery pytania, niestety odpowiedział jedynie na dwa.


czy jest przyzwolenie na obrazanie ? chyba jest skoro pod postem wypowiada sie moderator nawiazujac do tego posta i wogóle nie reaguje ...

ok.


----------



## talkinghead

Szczepann 10 dni za Erepublik na PHP + link zapraszający


----------



## Tomek 2008

^^ No po Szczepanie bym się tego nie spodziewał


----------



## Dziki REX

Wy nie wiecie, w jakim my się tam nałogu pogrążamy.  Proszę moderatorów o wyrozumiałość. Grzecznie


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

ferioszczecin
ferio-szczecin
BAN - spam


----------



## 625

Copernicus – ban za wątek, który już zniknął.


----------



## Gajos_Reda

Można prosić o zrobienie porządku w tym wątku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=290875&page=66


----------



## talkinghead

delfin 10 dni , ziemniaki 3 
za offtopiki.


----------



## Wicher

Gajos_Reda said:


> Można prosić o zrobienie porządku w tym wątku:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=290875&page=66


No i porządek zrobiono...
Ale najbardziej kontrowersyjny, a przede wsztystkim *kłamliwy* post Martinajonhson zostawiono:applause:


----------



## Han Solo

talkinghead said:


> delfin 10 dni , ziemniaki 3
> za offtopiki.


Jeśli to za wątek o homoseksualizmie, to nie zauważyłem żeby specjalnie mocno przegięli... Może jednak za ostro?


----------



## talkinghead

Han Solo said:


> Jeśli to za wątek o homoseksualizmie, to nie zauważyłem żeby specjalnie mocno przegięli... Może jednak za ostro?


Za lekko. Nie rozmawiali na temat.
Mruczek, trepek tygodnie 2.


----------



## Wicher

Gajos_Reda said:


> Można prosić o zrobienie porządku w tym wątku:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=290875&page=66


Dziękuję! Proponuję jeszcze do tytułu wątku dopisać [Jakiekolwiek "polemiki", "licytacje" i "mądrości" na linii Gdynia-Gdańsk=brig!]


----------



## michael_siberia

^^ Może krótsze: [Gdynia vs Gdańsk = brig!]


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

talkinghead said:


> Za lekko. Nie rozmawiali na temat.
> Mruczek, trepek tygodnie 2.


Hoho, żeby wszystkie offtopiki były karane z równą bezwzględnością i surowością, toż to byłby raj, a nie forum. 

A co rzeczonego tematu, co to od początku mówiłem że jest skazany na katastrofę, to może ktoś poświęciłby parę chwil i w pierwszym poście ładnie wypunktował zasady w nim obowiązujące, tak żeby dyskutanci nie czuli się zaskoczeni, kiedy dosięgnie ich karząca ręka sprawiedliwości.

Fr. M


----------



## Wesoły Romek

talkinghead said:


> delfin 10 dni


Hm....


----------



## 625

*Agresija na Srbiju* BAN za zbrodniarza wojennego w awatarze.



cm0 said:


> na miejscu kibiców wisły spuściłbym *** dobry wpi***** za całokształt jego pracy i zachowania.





Osseanfree said:


> ^^ adres dla chętnych
> 
> ***
> Kraków, ***


Po pół roku.


----------



## ivica

a ja pamietam iz delfin zostal przywrocony na forum z warunkiem iz przy pierwszym brigu wylatuje ostatecznie ...


----------



## Han Solo

talkinghead said:


> Za lekko. Nie rozmawiali na temat.
> Mruczek, trepek tygodnie 2.


Temat OT był związany z tematem głównym... E, przesada.


----------



## talkinghead

ivica said:


> a ja pamietam iz delfin zostal przywrocony na forum z warunkiem iz przy pierwszym brigu wylatuje ostatecznie ...


Ja natomiast pamiętam, że pisałem że za trucie i upierdliwe donoszenie w tej księdze też będą brigi.


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

talkinghead said:


> Za lekko. Nie rozmawiali na temat.
> Mruczek, trepek tygodnie 2.


Za offtopiki poszły brigi jak za poważne przewinienia, a posługiwanie się pogardliwymi określeniami wobec osób których wątek dotyczy nie ma ani delikatnej uwagi, ani reprymendy. Kartagina musi zostać zburzona, a wątek o homoseksualizmie musi zostać zamknięty.

Fr. M


----------



## ivica

talkinghead said:


> Ja natomiast pamiętam, że pisałem że za trucie i upierdliwe donoszenie w tej księdze też będą brigi.


rozumiem... podwójne standardy


----------



## Mindcrasher

Wątek o homoseksualiźmie został zamknięty, ale powinien też zostać przeczyszczony. A to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52288479&postcount=524 to już moim zdaniem za dużo. Pomijam, że polityka poza PHP, że ma się to nijak do dyskusji o homoseksualiźmie, ale przede wszystkim



Piet said:


> Tymczasem w Sejmie mamy non stop partię złożoną z różnych łajdaków będących byłymi działaczami PZPR i innych służb, katujących ten kraj przez 45 lat.


Można nie lubić SLD, ale takie uogólnienia dotyczące legalnej partii, popieranej przez co najmniej kilkanaście % społeczeństwa i obrażanie jej członków to już przesada.


----------



## 625

ivica said:


> rozumiem... podwójne standardy


Tak, tak samo jak w stosunku do Zonka.


----------



## talkinghead

Mindcrasher said:


> Wątek o homoseksualiźmie został zamknięty, ale powinien też zostać przeczyszczony. A to http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52288479&postcount=524 to już moim zdaniem za dużo. Pomijam, że polityka poza PHP, że ma się to nijak do dyskusji o homoseksualiźmie, ale przede wszystkim
> 
> 
> 
> Można nie lubić SLD, ale takie uogólnienia dotyczące legalnej partii, popieranej przez co najmniej kilkanaście % społeczeństwa i obrażanie jej członków to już przesada.


No to co maja powiedzieć posłowie PiS?

Piett brig za offtopik.


----------



## ivica

625 said:


> Tak, tak samo jak w stosunku do Zonka.


primo niedozwolone przekrecanie nicka 
secundo zonc kibluje miesiac ile za kolejny miesiac dostal delfin ?


----------



## talkinghead

ivica said:


> primo niedozwolone przekrecanie nicka
> secundo zonc kibluje miesiac ile za kolejny miesiac dostal delfin ?


Delfin zrobił jakiś miesiąc (księżyc)? W takim razie ukradło go już 3.


----------



## 625

ivica said:


> secundo zonc kibluje miesiac


Po raz 14 bodajże. Czyli ma już 4⅔ bana.


----------



## Petr

talkinghead said:


> Za lekko. Nie rozmawiali na temat.
> Mruczek, trepek tygodnie 2.


Widzę, że moderowanie schodzi na manowce. Nie rozumiem, jak można dać briga za off topic w dziale off topic??? Poza tym nie wyobrażam sobie, żeby mruczek wykazał się brakiem kultury osobistej, bądź dążył do celowej obrazy kogokolwiek. Więc co, dostał briga dla zasady, która jest mocno dyskusyjna?


----------



## Han Solo

Petr said:


> Widzę, że moderowanie schodzi na manowce. Nie rozumiem, jak można dać briga za off topic w dziale off topic??? Poza tym nie wyobrażam sobie, żeby mruczek wykazał się brakiem kultury osobistej, bądź dążył do celowej obrazy kogokolwiek. Więc co, dostał briga dla zasady, która jest mocno dyskusyjna?


Wątek był o naszych opiniach nt akcji mniejszości seksualnych.
Poruszane były różne wątki: prawne, biologiczne etc w tym także stosunek Kościoła do calej sprawy.

Powiedzenie 'czarna mafia' to przegięcie, ale krytyczna opinia nt podstaw takiej opinii Kościoła przecież nie zasługuje chyba na briga, a np wypowiedzi Mruczka tylko do tego sie sprowadzały.

Nawet bym powiedział, że to nie byl off topic.

Wydaję mi się, że te brigi, jak i zamknięcie wątku to pewna nadgorliwość


----------



## skansen

Widać, że temat homoseksualizmu nie należy do łatwych w naszym społeczeństwie - daleko temu zagadnieniu do akceptacji, wciąż wzbudza kontrowersje, jest zamiatany pod dywan... wystarczy coś mocniej napisać, by otrzymać karę. A to trochę jak z gustami, o których podobno się nie dyskutuje.

Proszę o odbrigowanie Mruczka, chyba że trzy dni szybko miną...


----------



## markussm

Hallo 625,
mozesz mi powiedziec dlaczego ja tzn. radeksm zostalem bez ostrzezenia zbanowany? to chyba nieladnie tak postepowac. Kazdy moze zobaczyc co ja tzn radeksm do tej pory napisalem a pytanie pozostanie, dlaczego...
Musialem sie 2 raz zameldowac aby to napisac, wiec pan 625 moze mnie ponownie zbanowac.

Pozdrawiam


----------



## 625

markussm AKA radeksm AKA *lepper* BANNED.


----------



## Mruczek

Dziękuję za wcześniejsze odbrigowanie i wyrazy wdzięczności dla Petra, HanaSolo i skansena za wstawienie się za mną. Panowie, jestem wzruszony.
:hug:


----------



## pmaciej7

^^ Obrazek w formacie większym niż 1024x768? 

:banned:


----------



## a_weirdo

Maxymilian said:


> za co Henry dostał briga i na jak długo?


Chyba jednak dostał bana. Jeśli dobrze pamiętam to za zamieszczenie linka do któregoś portalu społecznościowego albo do zdjęcia w nim zamieszczonego.


----------



## 625

brejkalt, kolejny spamer z mm_costamcostam ban.


----------



## slonychips

chcialem tylko zakomunikowac, ze juz wrocilem


----------



## 625

Ronsko: 3 dni za próbę wywołania flame'a za pomocą Faktu.


----------



## pmaciej7

*markus1234* notoryczne zaśmieca wiele wątków różnymi pierdołami. Ostatni wyczyn w wątku o patologiach przeważył szalę - urlop od forum.


----------



## ivica

O jezus maria ......


----------



## pmaciej7

^^ To jest skarga, wniosek czy o co chodzi?


----------



## skansen

To jest próba zrównania standardów: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52467215&postcount=7763

skasowano, zażądano wyjaśnień - pm7


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

skansen said:


> To jest próba zrównania standardów: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52467215&postcount=7763


Czy Ty aby nie przesadzasz? Przecież tak jak swego czasu pisałem, kluczowe znaczenie w takich sprawach ma kontekst. Jeśli ksiądz katolicki żartem pomstuje na 'tych paskudnych klechów', nikt przy zdrowych zmysłach nie uzna tego za hate speech. I tu jest tak samo. 

Fr. M


----------



## Han Solo

pmaciej7 said:


> *markus1234* notoryczne zaśmieca wiele wątków różnymi pierdołami. Ostatni wyczyn w wątku o patologiach przeważył szalę - urlop od forum.


:nuts:

Ale zaraz - ban czy brig? Jesli tak - jak długi?

ps nie znam szczegółów, ale nie wiem czy udzielanie się w wielu wątkach zasługuje na ban (brig).
"notorycznie zaśmieca wiele wątków różnymi pierdołami" - pojęcie tak pojemne, że zmieści się tutaj zarówno spam, jak i pyskówki.
marcus raczej był wyważony. mniej wiecej.

A karanie za "miecie swego zdania w każdym temacie" to jednak ciut przesada...


----------



## skansen

Frater M.:M.: said:


> Czy Ty aby nie przesadzasz? (...)
> Fr. M


Prawdopodobnie przesadzam, ale jestem też za prostymi zasadami. Czasem używam tego określenia, do którego się tutaj przyczepiłem, wśród osób, które też rozumieją kontekst. Np. powiem, że to malowanie bloku jest takie właśnie, albo zasady są takie a nie inne. Nie podoba mi się tylko to, że ktoś, kogo może to bezpośrednio dotyczyć, często używa takich wyrazów legalnie, bez żadnych konsekwencji, natomiast ja będę posądzony w takich przypadkach o homofobię. To jest nie fair i dlatego próbuję zrównać standardy.


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

skansen said:


> Prawdopodobnie przesadzam, ale jestem też za prostymi zasadami. Czasem używam tego określenia, do którego się tutaj przyczepiłem, wśród osób, które też rozumieją kontekst. Np. powiem, że to malowanie bloku jest takie właśnie, albo zasady są takie a nie inne. Nie podoba mi się tylko to, że ktoś, kogo może to bezpośrednio dotyczyć, często używa takich wyrazów legalnie, bez żadnych konsekwencji, natomiast ja będę posądzony w takich przypadkach o homofobię. To jest nie fair i dlatego próbuję zrównać standardy.


Wyluzuj, nie popadajmy w jakiś dziwaczny dogmatyzm, tworzenie katalogu "słów zakazanych", których użycie zawsze miałoby się spotykać z jakimiś ciężkimi sankcjami, co do zasady mija się z celem. Tym, z czym trzeba walczyć bezwzględnie jest chamstwo, obrażanie adwersarzy, okazywanie im pogardy etc. A tego nie da się zmierzyć wyłącznie na płaszczyźnie leksykalno-semantycznej, wyłapując albo zliczając poszczególne słowa w treści wypowiedzi. I jeśli ktoś używa rzeczonego słowa "pedał" po to, by w sposób poniżający, pogardliwy odnosić się do tej a nie innej grupy ludzi, zasługuje na solidnego kopa w rzyć, podobnie, gdy ktoś okazuje to samo, używając innych słów, eufemizmów, neologizmów, itd., na co akurat na tym forum jest pełne przyzwolenie. Czym innym jest natomiast sytuacja, tego rodzaju jak ta, w której czarnoskóry w Stanach używa "n-word", wszak z wyjątkiem jakichś bardzo szczególnych sytuacji, nikt mu rasizmu w stosunku do Czarnych zarzucać nie będzie. Podobnie jest tutaj. 

Fr. M


----------



## skansen

Zaraz, zaraz, uściślijmy jedno: jeśli powiem, że blok w kolorach tęczy jest (sorry) "pedalsko" pomalowany to nie będę obrażał nikogo i będzie ok, tak?


----------



## talkinghead

skansen said:


> Zaraz, zaraz, uściślijmy jedno: jeśli powiem, że blok w kolorach tęczy jest (sorry) "pedalsko" pomalowany to nie będę obrażał nikogo i będzie ok, tak?


Wszystko zależy czy moderatorzy przeczytają to przed poranna kawą czy po niej.


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

skansen said:


> Zaraz, zaraz, uściślijmy jedno: jeśli powiem, że blok w kolorach tęczy jest (sorry) "pedalsko" pomalowany to nie będę obrażał nikogo i będzie ok, tak?


Ja tam się obrażony nie czuję, nie wiem jak blok 

Fr. M


----------



## skansen

Zdewastowany.


----------



## pmaciej7

Han Solo said:


> Ale zaraz - ban czy brig? Jesli tak - jak długi?


Brig. Jeżeli czegoś znowu nie pokręciłem w ustawieniach - na 30 dni.

A jeśli chodzi o posiadanie swojego zdania...



Jasonhouse said:


> *Expression of hate...We do not tolerate hateful messages.





markus1234 said:


> [link]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a tu nastepni w kolejce...ciekawe ilu okradna, pobija albo ostatecznie zabija.


I następny komentarz do tego samego zdjęcia.



markus1234 said:


> widze odbyty, nie twarze.


Wcześniejsze z tego wątku:



markus1234 said:


> nastepni w kolejce...
> 
> [link]
> 
> ...bym zabil.





markus1234 said:


> Kara smierci to zbyt proste. Niech scierwo pracuje w kamieniolomach az do upadlego. Sporo starej kanalizacji mamy do przepchania. Dac im kask na glowe i niech zapiedralaja na czworaka w szambie po uszy. A jak im sie smierc tak bardzo podoba to niech groby przekopuja i szoruja kostnice. Kreatywnosc "zawodowa" dla takiego bydla nie zna granic.


Z ostatniego tylko miesiąca znalazłbym takich mądrości dużo więcej.


----------



## Mika'el

*jaco78* 2 miesiące odpoczynku od forum za notoryczny trolling w lubelskich wątkach.2 ostrzeżenia nie pomogły.


----------



## 625

Apropos zdjęcia obok, Damlaz raczył pochwalić naruszenie nietykalności cielesnej innego funkcjonariusza, także miesiąc.


----------



## Han Solo

pmaciej7 said:


> Brig. Jeżeli czegoś znowu nie pokręciłem w ustawieniach - na 30 dni.


aha... no to faktycznie jego wypowiedzi...nabrały temperamentu 



skansen said:


> Zaraz, zaraz, uściślijmy jedno: jeśli powiem, że blok w kolorach tęczy jest (sorry) "pedalsko" pomalowany to nie będę obrażał nikogo i będzie ok, tak?


No a jeśli napiszę, że mamy kiepskie drogi, a sieć kolejowa jest "sto lat za murzynami", to czy obrażam osoby o czarnym kolorze skóry?

Mimo wszystko przyjął bym domniemanie niewinności w takiej sytuacji, a karał tylko te przypadki, gdzie zostało ono obalone i nie pozostawia to wątpliwości.


----------



## pmaciej7

Sprawa *fable* została wyjaśniona pmkami. Nie powinien już prowokować niezręcznych językowo sytuacji.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Frater M.:M.: said:


> Ja tam się obrażony nie czuję, nie wiem jak blok
> 
> Fr. M


O ile pamiętam to Blok został zbanowany właśnie za obrażanie homoseksualistów, więc jest to taki happening z cyklu "Kowal ukradł, Cygana powiesili...".


----------



## kowal 3D

Nic nie ukradłem, wypraszam sobie.


----------



## Wesoły Romek

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> O ile pamiętam to Blok został zbanowany właśnie za obrażanie homoseksualistów, więc jest to taki happening z cyklu "Kowal ukradł, Cygana powiesili...".


Taa ale za to teraz bawi pod innym nickiem .


----------



## slonychips

^ dlaczego mnie zawsze omijaja takei ciekawe akcje na forum ?!


----------



## NorthPole

Co się stało z kontem użytkownika duken? Ktoś je przejął, czy to po prostu spamer? W tuzin wątków zagranicznych poszedł jakiś idiotyczny spam!


----------



## kierownikSZZ

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52578131&postcount=3823

spamer
_________
BANan, P-S


----------



## dexter2

Watain said:


> Tą budowę trzeba oprotestować - Polska nie może sprowadzać do siebie TERRORYSTÓW.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1075429

Następny spamer.

_________
Brig i BAN, Maciej & P-S


----------



## Eyk88

Klik Nie wiem, czy woli pisać o budynkach czy reklamować karty w sygnaturce...


----------



## deteroos

Spam: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52680143&postcount=5346


----------



## ronsko

Witam
ja dostałem bana ale jak ktoś inny napisał o tym samym (i jest to prawda, popieram takie informację ) to jest ok:
fankolei

proszę przemyśleć swoją filozofię cenzury bo to forum nie jest prywatną własnością jakiegoś admina


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=53035829&postcount=1732

Czy kolega mpConroe nie powinien dostać trochę wolnego od forum żeby np. przyjechać do Krakowa i zrobić jakieś zdjęcie EU8N?


----------



## behemot

kogoś poniosło chyba ciut za bardzo
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=53090319&postcount=31373


----------



## Marciin

Peripteros said:


> Trzym swój *pierdolony ryjec*





> Poza tym Sikorski okazał się w ostatnich dniach *skończoną, fałszywą kurwą, moralnym gównem*. (...) Jest więc ten naród *bezmózgim bydłem*


A to co ma być?!

^^
Hanna Gronkiewicz Wie
BAN
625


----------



## pmaciej7

*Knight_in_Fire:*

Dwa założone w krótkim czasie durne wątki + szereg postów o absurdalnej treści + pisanina od czapy, bez związku z tematem + poezja na żenującym poziomie + brak reakcji na upomnienia = :banned:

Z czasu na śmiech:


Knight_in_Fire said:


> Pojedz się dreszczami, od tego jest to Forum. Cytaty = (Humor)^2.





Knight_in_Fire said:


> Cytaty to forumowy Śmiech do kwadratu. Niestety, admini nie lubią pisać (p)indeksami, bo nie są górno bądź dolnolotni.


Z wątku Ekologia a budowa dróg:


Knight_in_Fire said:


> Staram się kontestować.
> BTW, jaki wariant obwodnicy Ełku w ciągu S16 wybralibyście najchętniej?


Z wątku Beskidzka Droga Integracyjna:


Knight_in_Fire said:


> Logiczną by była wpłata Unii na budowę węzłów, a Polski na samą drogę. Może gdzieś mogłyby powstać MOP'y?


Z wątku _Na kozetce_


Knight_in_Fire said:


> Po prostu wytrzymaj "presję snu". Jak Ci się śni taka kobieta - to nic złego. Jak o tej drugiej nie myślisz, to jeszcze nic złego. Spróbuj tego:
> 
> - wypij dzbanek herbaty z cytryną i 3 łyżkami cukru;
> - w nocy wychodź do ubikacji, przerywając se(a)n(s) o tej kobiecie;
> - przed snem czytaj coś sensacyjnego, nieromantycznego.
> 
> Za miesiąc lub dwa powinno zniknąć. Nie możesz nie myśleć o niemyśleniu o niej. Tyle.





Knight_in_Fire said:


> Wykorzystasz na przyszłość wobec dziewczyny, ale konsumpcja może stracić ten dreszczyk na rzecz techniki.


Własny wątek - _[Na kozetce] Bycie singlem - wady i zalety_: 


Knight_in_Fire said:


> (...)Czy warto jest polubić bycie palcem (z twierdzenia "samotny jak palec"), zwłaszcza, kiedy firmy stawiają wydajność ponad wszystko, a samemu zarobić idzie więcej, w epoce, kiedy kochać a kopać znaczy to samo?
> Nie wydaje się wam ten rozmiar życia nieproporcjonalnie nieopłacalny poświęceniu tych ledwie paru chwilom na prawdziwą ekstazę?


Z wątku przedwiośnie:


Knight_in_Fire said:


> No i co, że przedwiośnie? Ktoś za dużo Żeromskiego czytał? Nie mamy żadnej gwarancji, że przedwiośnie w nas coś zmieni. Hormony to już nie to, co kiedyś...


*I jako podsumowanie:*


Knight_in_Fire said:


> Ach, ja jestem jak Kaczor - negatywne emocje zawsze przyciągam.


----------



## ziemniaki

^^ Ale od razu ban? Nie dało się zapewnić mu po prostu czasowego wypoczynku od forum, żeby trochę uporządkował myśli?


----------



## michael_siberia

Miał już (przynajmniej) jednego briga  Nie znam treści korespondencji moda z Knightem (i nigdy nie poznam), więc pewnie tam się kryje reszta "materiału dowodowego".


----------



## Conrado

:banana: Dziwny człowiek z niego był, składnia jego zdań była nieco inna, o sensie tych zdań już nawet nie wspominam bo czasem czytając go myślałem, że coś nie tak ze mną:nuts: 

Nie wolno cieszyć się z cudzego nieszczęścia... ale to bardzo dobra decyzja:cheers:

PS: teraz liczba postów 'najlepszych cytatach' spadnie pewnie o jakies 50 %


----------



## ziemniaki

michael_siberia said:


> Miał już (przynajmniej) jednego briga  Nie znam treści korespondencji moda z Knightem (i nigdy nie poznam), więc pewnie tam się kryje reszta "materiału dowodowego".


Jeden-dwa brigi to jeszcze nie katastrofa. Nikogo nie obrażał (chyba, że o czymś nie wiem), palnął tylko czasami coś głupiego, poza tym stosował rzeczywiście przedziwną składnię, ale to moim zdaniem nie jest powód, żeby banować.
Myślę, że 2-3 tygodnie odpoczynku odświeżyłyby nieco jego umysł, tak, żeby uważał co pisze i zawsze pamiętał o czujnym oku moderatorów :banana: .


----------



## michael_siberia

@ Conrado, ostatnie Twoje zdanie
Nie sądzę  Inni też potrafią napisać zabawny tekst (lub nawet całkiem zwyczajny, lecz składający się na zabawną całość).

@ ziemniaki
Czułem, że coś "może mu się stać" na forum. Sam jestem trochę zaskoczony banem i próbuję sobie go jakoś wytłumaczyć.


----------



## Conrado

michael_siberia said:


> @ Conrado, ostatnie Twoje zdanie
> Nie sądzę  Inni też potrafią napisać zabawny tekst (lub nawet całkiem zwyczajny, lecz składający się na zabawną całość).


Racja Czasem ktoś napisze coś śmiesznego ( specjalnie, z ironią, nutką złośliwosci ) i bawi to innych forumowiczów. Ale jego posty w większości były śmieszne dla nas, a dla niego były na poważnie.


----------



## Tygrys

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=53109145#post53109145

@maniacpol, @robinhopl - spamują fotkami, mimo, że zwrócono uwagę, że to nie miejsce na takie posty. W kilku innych wątkach też robią bajzel - postoteki do przejrzenia.


----------



## Michał Ch.

ziemniaki said:


> Myślę, że 2-3 tygodnie odpoczynku odświeżyłyby nieco jego umysł, tak, żeby uważał co pisze i zawsze pamiętał o czujnym oku moderatorów :banana: .


^^


pmaciej7 said:


> brak reakcji na upomnienia


----------



## Mindcrasher

Conrado said:


> Racja Czasem ktoś napisze coś śmiesznego ( specjalnie, z ironią, nutką złośliwosci ) i bawi to innych forumowiczów. Ale jego posty w większości były śmieszne dla nas, a dla niego były na poważnie.


Mój absolutny nr 1 to "Seks jest dla mięczaków, którzy nie potrafią znaleźć porno w sieci" Ale to, że jest dziwny nie oznacza, że trzeba go od razu banować, nikogo nie obraża i nie spamuje w końcu.


----------



## Marciin

@pmaciej7 gratuluję dobrej decyzji.

Niestety ten użytkownik jak już ktoś napisał był... "dziwny", jego posty, o matko: jakbym czytał Norwida w liceum (w pierwszy latach szkoły średnij uważałem Norwida za oszołoma, teraz wręcz przeciwnie). Na temat usera @Knigh_In_Fire wątpie bym zmienił zdanie keidykolwiek.
Jak się domyślam kolega był ostrzegany, ja go nawet prosiłem, żeby pisał logiczniej, ale na darmo.


----------



## skansen

Mindcrasher said:


> Mój absolutny nr 1 to (...)


Ten numer jeden był żywcem skopiowany z forum onetu i GW, więc nie wiem czym się tu zachwycać. Zwykły, niereformowalny troll przed maturą.


----------



## pmaciej7

Nie chcę się nad nim znęcać, bo nie ma już możliwości obrony, ale jedną rzecz muszę powiedzieć. Dopóki siedział tylko w drogach i pisał w jednym wątku, to można było przypuszczać, że jego styl pisania to skutek jego niezdrowej fascynacji berlinką. Ale potem odkrył dla siebie wątki kolejowe, a na ostatnio - Hydepark. I tu już jego styl stał się mocno uciążliwy. Na kasowanie mu bełkotliwych postów nie reagował (co świadczy, że wysyła je w eter i przestaje się przejmować ich losem, zwłaszcza czy jest jakaś odpowiedź), na zwracaną mu w pmkach i wątkach uwagę też nie. W dodatku wypowiadał się nie czytając tego, co piszą inni (to widać, jeśli ktoś trzeci czy piąty raz pisze to samo, mimo że dwa razy naprowadzano go, że błądzi). 

Dla mnie to jest czysty trolling.


----------



## skansen

Tygrys said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=53109145#post53109145
> 
> @maniacpol, @robinhopl - spamują fotkami, mimo, że zwrócono uwagę, że to nie miejsce na takie posty. W kilku innych wątkach też robią bajzel - postoteki do przejrzenia.


Popieram i ponawiam prośbę. Urwali się z księżyca i robią syf na forum.


----------



## Clash_tekin

Również gorąco dołączam się do tych próśb. Nawet koledze drugastrona w jego warszawskim wątku wrzucono jakieś śmieci.


----------



## 625

done


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

robinhopll, nowe wcielenie

BAN


----------



## TETA

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=53152809&postcount=379

"A ty zacznij używać móżdżka.Zapraszałem na mierzenie miernikiem laserowym nikt nie skorzystał.Z nośnością parkingu też byłeś ho ho ho i nie poszło Dalej wróż z fusów po kawie chłoptasiach z kr :lol:"

Ten facet odreagowuje swoje uprzedzenia notorycznie pisząc posty jak ten powyższy. Jak mu udowodnisz, że nie ma racji (tu chodziło o odległość między przystankiem autobusowym a wejściem do jednego szpitala; pomierzono w terenie i na mapach geodezyjnych) to zaczyna pisać ad persona typu "zacznij używać móżdżka"
Albo koleś czerpie satysfakcje z destrukcji dyskusji albo jest jakiś pier...ty. /sorry, ale innego sława tu nie da się użyć/


^^
brig
625


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

^^ To co powiesz na to? W wątku o remontach warszawskich dworców:



Jamuary said:


> dlaczego nie mozemy wyremontować tych dworcow sami dla siebie? To parodks - nie remontowali przez 30 lat dla siebie , a chcą remontować dla pijanej chordy hydraulików z Northampton którzy i tak będą na tyle pijani , upaleni i podjarani tanimi burdelami że te dworce będą ich obchodzić tyle co nic.


No sorry. Warto w ogóle przyjrzeć się, co wnoszą posty tego pana.

^^
brig
625


----------



## demmat

Kolejny delikwent z Warszawy.


Polasx said:


> Brak pieniędzy?? Taaa, dlaczego miasto stać na budowę*MHżP (Muzeum Historii Żydów Polskich)? Nie jesteśmy Żydami. nie tutaj. Tylko w Tel Awiwie tak pasuje. 152 mln zł to nie jest mało. To najgłupsza inwestycja w historii.
> 
> Co zrobic z pieniedzmi ?, to wystarczy wyremontować ulicę Emili Plater, park Skaryszewski i wiele innych... (zamiast bezsensowny muzeum)


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=53151799&postcount=498

Być może jestem przewrażliwiony, ale po pierwsze nie ten wątek a po drugie niektórzy może są Żydami i dla nich ta inwestycja jest potrzebna, a po trzecie ztcw to chyba nie pierwszy taki post tego użytkownika.

^^
reszta postów poniżej poziomu, ban
625


----------



## lukaszek89

wpisow tez ma niezbyt wiele niepotrzebne politykowanie...


----------



## pmaciej7

sharky/88 :banned: 

625i :banned:


----------



## sharky_88

^^ Widzę ,że chińskie podróbki próbują też zalać rynek użytkowników forum SSC. hno:


----------



## Michał Ch.

Kolejne wcielenie, tym razem Piotr/Stettin 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=582759


:weird:


----------



## orzeu

Wnosze o ostrzezenie dla Vikinga84 za nazywanie wielkich Polakow faszystami w temacie o przebudowie stadionu Hutnika.


----------



## madolski

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1085161



> Znalazłem witrynę w internecie prezentów jest rodzaj gry, gdzie rejestruje osobę i wysłać link do znajomych.
> Więcej klikają na ten link, ale osoba dostaje wygrać nagrodę
> patrz tutaj:
> 
> (...)
> 
> uścisk :banana:


Swoją drogą urocze.
_____
pozamiatane, P-S


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

_Piotrek_ said:


> Dwóch panów/panie będących ze sobą w związku to wynaturzenie. Deprawacja dla dziecka, które mogliby ''wychowywać''.


Przepraszam że się wtrącę, ale jaki to ma związek z polityką? Drodzy moderatorzy, jeśli stosować ograniczenia, to dla wszystkich równe. Znów mamy to, o czym pisałem jakiś czas temu - są światopoglądy równe i równiejsze. Jednym kwestii związanych z religią poruszać nie wolno, inni czynią to ile dusza zapragnie. Jedni muszą bardzo uważać, żeby kogoś nie urazić, inni walą bezkarnie jak cepem. Powyższy post godzi w moje przekonania i światopogląd; oczekuję adekwatnej reakcji.


Fr. M


----------



## _Piotrek_

_*wynaturzenie* «rzecz, fakt lub zjawisko odbiegające od normy lub niezgodne z naturą»_

Nie przesadzasz ? Nie takie rzeczy wypisywano o katolikach, o zwolennikach PiS i nikt nie krzyczał. Nie dajmy się zwariować.


----------



## behemot

Kolega Piotr zdecydowanie przestał nad sobą panować. Wcześniejsze wywody:


_Piotrek_ said:


> ^^
> Człowiek jest na wyższym poziomie rozwoju od zwierzaczków (nie dotyczy komunistów).


Za mniejsze przewinienia lecą tu brigi.

"komunista" to określenie człowieka, nie ideologii. Różne osoby mogą mieć rózne zdania na temat róznych systemów. Większość się powstrzymuje przed takimi porównaniami, kolega -nie.


----------



## _Piotrek_

To jest podsumowanie nieludzkiej ideologii ^^

I zachowań, jakim hołdują. Zdecydowanie nieludzkim.


----------



## pmaciej7

W PHP możesz sobie gadać co zechcesz i na co Ci TH pozwoli. Ale nie przenoś swoich fobii, uprzedzeń i ograniczeń do innych wątków, zwłaszcza tutaj.


----------



## talkinghead

Piotrek odpoczywa. Na razie do jutra.


----------



## J_J

@ABSOLUT-WŁÓKNIARZ - 2 tygodnie za klubowe wyzywanki w wątku o staionie Widzewa.


----------



## Dantiscum

spaaaam! w Czas na Śmiech
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=53284279&postcount=13558

^^
skasowane
625


----------



## Mika'el

*LUB* - 3 miesiące za bzdury i trolling


----------



## TomekB

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=582739

Pełno zdjęć, w dodatku cudzych, zbyt wielkich i powtarzanych po raz n-ty w tym samym wątku. I styl wypowiedzi rodem z onetu!!!?!?!!!111111jeden

Mam na niego oko / PLH


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

slonychips said:


> Łodź nigdy nie wygra, taka pipidówa?


Tydzień. Normalnie dałbym 3 dni, ale to wątek o ESK. Widać koledze zabrakło kultury...


----------



## 625

Ehhh, Koniaq, czy Ty masz jakiś uraz do Łodzi?


----------



## Mateusz

Nordicwolf chyba dalej nie zrozumiał. Teraz wstawia zdjęcie jakiejs Litwink, briga mu


----------



## PLH

Nordicwolf said:


> Jakich próśb głupku? Dawno dałnie podawałem, że zdjęcia pochodzą z tego portalu z angielskojęzycznych wątków i z portalu panoramio, a część z nich jest moja. Jakie prośby wysyłałeś ośle, jak nic nie dosłatełem?????????


Miesiąc.


----------



## Conrado

Tylko miesiąc? Przecież to zwykły oneciak ho:
A przynajmniej tak się wpowiada.


----------



## piotr71

Czy moglbym sie dowiedziec gdzie tkwi powod potraktowania mojego pierwszego posta w watku o drogach litewsko-lotewsko-estonskich, na rowni z postami *Nordicwolfa*? Mam na mysli ten zawierajacy prosbe o precyzyjne porownywanie drog w roznych krajach. 

Zdajac sobie sprawe z niekoniecznie nadzwyczajnej wartosci pewnej czesci mojej tworczosci na forum, mam jednak pewne watpliwosci, czy akurat ten jej fragment, powinien zostac wyslany do tego samego wora w ktorym przechowywane sa obrazliwe posty w/w osobnika.


----------



## ziemniaki

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=53331445&postcount=4395
Czy za wypisywanie wierutnych bzdur grożą jakieś sankcje?


----------



## AMS guy

625 said:


> Ehhh, Koniaq, czy Ty masz jakiś uraz do Łodzi?


Koniaq jest spod Skorpiona, uprzedzenia i złośliwość tego znaku są niereformowalne.


----------



## Marceli Szpak

AMS guy said:


> Koniaq jest spod Skorpiona, uprzedzenia i złośliwość tego znaku są niereformowalne.


Od Skorpiona to się proszę odczepić


----------



## AMS guy

Marceli Szpak said:


> Od Skorpiona to się proszę odczepić


Nie da rady. Mam księżyc w Skorpionie i chcąc nie chcąc, jestem cechami tego znaku napiętnowany :cucumber:


----------



## Guest

Czyli wszelka logika na tym forum jest zatracona.


----------



## 625

Kri$u said:


> Chętnie uiszczę mandat za złe parkowanie jeśli w zamian za Twoją naklejkę na moim aucie od razu *dostaniesz ode mnie lepa w ryj*.


Miesiąc.


----------



## dexter2

^^ Wszystkie forumowe wrzuty na innych powinny od razu lecieć do najlepszych cytatów. Jakich to tekstów ludzie nie wymyślą... :nuts:


----------



## skansen

Zważywszy że naklejka na aucie jest jak trochę auto na chodniku. Skala trochę inna, zatem reakcja proporcjonalnie powinna się zmienić. Sorry za OT, ale we właściwym temacie brak już tego wpisu.


----------



## pmaciej7

*ciekawy_kr* - 3 dni za obrażanie innych użytkowników.


----------



## Granite

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=53492929&postcount=21


dzejsek said:


> Co za kurwa palant to napisał.
> A ja bym wolał zeby to Kraków zrównali z ziemią od Warszawy, może bys sie nie urodził.


Kogoś chyba poniosło.



^^miesiac


----------



## GrimFadango

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=270758&page=79

Onet pe el, onet pe el  Mój pierwszy obywatelski donos.

^^ok

edit: \/\/ @kaczorm: majewski?


----------



## 625

The Don – 3 dni za słoik, czyli 50 mega fot w 2 postach.


----------



## Kaczorm

GrimFadango said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=270758&page=79
> 
> Onet pe el, onet pe el  Mój pierwszy obywatelski donos.
> 
> 
> ^^ok


Kto konkretnie jest tam onetowcem?


----------



## pmaciej7

silesius said:


> No, fajnie Ci to idzie. Moglbys moim skromnym zdaniem do gadek o "Ziemiach Odzyskanych" np. pomiedzy kazda miejscowoscia dla lepszego wczucia w ten klimat zalaczyc jakies przemowienia Wladyslawa Gomulki o "powrotach do macierzy", fragmenty kroniki filmowej z "tamtych" czasow, jakies karykatury Adenauera w krzyzackim plaszczu..


miesiąc


----------



## mmjp

625 said:


> The Don – 3 dni za słoik, czyli 50 mega fot w 2 postach.


:shocked:


----------



## pmaciej7

^^ Co se przywłaszczasz moje zasługi? 

Jestem w szoku, jeden z pierwszych użytkowników (numer 65, to chyba najniższy albo drugi najniższy wśród Polaków), był tu od pierwszego dnia forum i zachował się jak dzieciak...


----------



## Mindcrasher

A może ktoś mu się włamał na konto?


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

@pmaciej7 - Działaliśmy w tym samym czasie .


----------



## Han Solo

Ten martin z Warszawy? Ooo...


----------



## Guest

Jest jeszcze Marcin, z numerem 77.


----------



## cyrkiel

To był jedyny (albo niemal jedyny) user z dłuższym stażem, z którym nie zgadzałem się nawet w jednej kwestii. Zawsze mnie zastanawiało jak to możliwe.

Faktycznie dziwne, że tak zrobił (jak rozumiem brig + drugie konto =ban), tym bardziej, że przecież z tego drugiego konta ?nie próbował pisać, niczego kontrowersyjnego?. Czyżby uzależnienie od SSC tak sile, że niemógł wytrzymać tych kilku dni?

To przecież nie pierwszy taki przypadek długiego stażu i głupiego bana. Można tylko mieć nadzieję, że po tamtej stronie będzie im lepiej, wyjdą na świeże powietrze, poznają realnych znajomych...:lol:

Ciekawe, czy istnieje taka możliwość, że użytkownik który długo był na forum oddał później swoje konto komuś innemu? Być może ten *martin* i *martin*, który zarejestrował się w pierwszym dniu funkcjonowania forum to dwie osoby. Zna go ktoś osobiście, wie że to on cały czas był aktywny na forum?


----------



## 625

Jakiś miesiąc – dwa temu też miał taki odpał, dałem mu briga i zastrzegłem, że to ostatni brig. Nie chciałem teraz jednak banować, a jednak sam się zgłosił po nagrodę. Szkoda.


----------



## pmaciej7

cyrkiel said:


> z tego drugiego konta ?nie próbował pisać, niczego kontrowersyjnego?.


=>


fox1111 said:


> Popłacz sie dzieciaku, w szkole i pracy też kablujesz ? :lol:





cyrkiel said:


> Czyżby uzależnienie od SSC tak sile, że niemógł wytrzymać tych kilku dni?


Dokładniej: pół roku.



cyrkiel said:


> Ciekawe, czy istnieje taka możliwość, że użytkownik który długo był na forum oddał później swoje konto komuś innemu?


Ale po co miałby ktoś tak robić?


----------



## janex_wwa

Piotr-Stettin said:


> martin aka fox1111
> 
> BAN


Z jednej strony szkoda go, był na tym forum "od zawsze", często wrzucał ciekawe informacje na temat różnych inwestycji w Warszawie. Z drugiej jednak, nikt na tym forum nie denerwował mnie tak bardzo, jak on. hno:
Ciekawe jakie sobie teraz konto założy/założył, bo wątpię by ot tak sobie odpuścił...


----------



## Marciin

Ban dla @martina? Jestem w szoku, on był tu bodajże od 2002 r.:/ 
Miał kontrowersyjne poglądy, a może inaczej: niepopularne tutaj - tak trzeba to określic - ale szkody nie robił, może moderatorzy + szef przemyślą tę decyzję jednak np. za jakiś czas?


pmaciej7 said:


> Ale po co miałby ktoś tak robić?(przekazanie konta)


Żeby zyskać na prestiżu i się chwalić: "byłem tu pierwszym Polakiem":horse:

EDIT: Chociaż teraz jak sobie pomyślałem to przeglądając stare tematy już znalazłem kilku użytkowników zbanowanych z wieloletnim stażem i kilkoma tysiącami postów ehhh przykre

"Śpieszmy się rozumieć userów SSC, tak szybko odchodzą"


----------



## michael_siberia

Co do userów z dużą ilością postów, to jeden ze zbanowanych miał ok. 33k postów (nie mówię tu o Culwulli)!


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

Niektórzy mają długi staż i dużo postów, ale kiszą się na tym forum i drażnią innych forumowiczów. Przykre, ale prawdziwe.


----------



## rybenbaum

Marciin said:


> Tak, czepiasz się pierdół. Kompletnie niezasłużony brig moim skromnym zdaniem.
> [OT]Ten promowany "styl uniżoności", akurat względem Islamu doprowadzi nas do klęski, nie teraz, za kilkadziesiąt lathno:[/OT]


Będę się czepiał dalej. Może masz rację z tą klęską, a może nie, nie wnikam. Tak czy siak, nie jest to temat na wątek inwestycyjny. Wątek o islamie już jest, tu jest wątek o budowie meczetu. Oczywiste, że to się wiąże, ale chyba jesteśmy na tyle spostrzegawczy, że potrafimy rozróżnić różne aspekt tej samej inwestycji, nie? 

Moje czepianie się ma charakter nie tylko światopoglądowy (nienawidzę dyskryminacji), ale głównie porządkowy.


----------



## Petr

Co do martina, to problemy z nim były od zawsze. Na początku jak się zarejestrowałem, regularnie zwracano mu uwagę, żeby podawał źródło artykułów, które wkleja. 0 reakcji. Później wszyscy odpuścili, ale widać było, że nie jest osobą skłonną do współpracy. Powiem szczerze, że już od dłuższego czasu go odrobinę prowokowałem, wiedząc, że brak mu dystansu do siebie i do proponowanych inwestycji. Na argumenty dotyczące meritum sprawy zwykł odpowiadać wycieczkami osobistymi. Co ciekawe, tym razem pisząc krytycznie o Warsaw Spire i wiedząc, że wyrażam opinię sporej części użytkowników, nawet się nie spodziewałem takiej reakcji z czyjejkolwiek strony. Widocznie działam mu na nerwy, skoro wybrał akurat mnie...


----------



## Marceli Szpak

martin to jest ten co miał wyłączność na watek o wynajmowanej powierzchni biurowej ?


----------



## JPS

Zawsze z reguly omijam ksiegi "brigow i banow" oraz "skarg i wnioskow" i sie tam nie wypowiadam, ale zrobie wyjatek, co do kwestii Martina.

Martin, jako juz jeden z niewielu tu pozostalych wnosil cos do tego forum. Zawsze wypowiadal sie tylko na tematy inwestycyjne, a szczegolnie duzo wnosil poprzez wyszukiwanie ciekawych nowych wiadomosci. (zobaczcie ile zalozyl watkow, z ktorych byly potem inwestycje)...

Moge zrozumiec, ze go gdzies tam poniosly nerwy, bo faktycznie czasami ciezko jest juz czytac to forumowe jedolenie starych bab, przemieszane z kompleksami warszawskimi, z przyglupiastymi komentarzami onetowej dziatwy (ktore bardziej by pasowaly do ktoregos z watkow w stylu "loki na moim karku" w dziale "po godzinach") oraz z wywodami "eksperckimi"...

Niemniej jednak bardzo duzo wnosil do tego forum...

Biorac pod uwage powyzsze, wnosze wiec o odbanowanie Martina, szczegolnie biorac pod uwage ze kilku forumowiczow bylo juz odbanowanych wczesniej...


----------



## megaptera

JPS said:


> Zawsze z reguly omijam ksiegi "brigow i banow" oraz "skarg i wnioskow" i sie tam nie wypowiadam, ale zrobie wyjatek, co do kwestii Martina.
> 
> Martin, jako juz jeden z niewielu tu pozostalych wnosil cos do tego forum. Zawsze wypowiadal sie tylko na tematy inwestycyjne, a szczegolnie duzo wnosil poprzez wyszukiwanie ciekawych nowych wiadomosci. (zobaczcie ile zalozyl watkow, z ktorych byly potem inwestycje)...
> 
> Moge zrozumiec, ze go gdzies tam poniosly nerwy, bo faktycznie czasami ciezko jest juz czytac to forumowe jedolenie starych bab, przemieszane z kompleksami warszawskimi, z przyglupiastymi komentarzami onetowej dziatwy (ktore bardziej by pasowaly do ktoregos z watkow w stylu "loki na moim karku" w dziale "po godzinach") oraz z wywodami "eksperckimi"...
> 
> Niemniej jednak bardzo duzo wnosil do tego forum...
> 
> Biorac pod uwage powyzsze, wnosze wiec o odbanowanie Martina, szczegolnie biorac pod uwage ze kilku forumowiczow bylo juz odbanowanych wczesniej...


Goraco ten wniosek popieram. Nielekko mi ostatnio pisac na Forum, ale jak tu nie napisac. IMHO bilans blisko osmioletniej forumowej aktywnosci Martina jest zdecydowanie dodatni i FPW na tym banie straci. Wielu z nas jest tu nie dla wzajemnej adoracji, ale dla informacji w ktorych dostarczaniu Martin byl szczegolnie aktywny. Nieprzyzwoicie byloby zlekcewazyc czas i energie jakie dla FPW poswiecil. Notorycznym zbrodniarzem nie byl (najwyzej wprowadzal troche kolorytu; nie mamy tu obowiazku zgadzac sie ze soba, czy nawet lubic), a potkniecie moze sie zdarzyc kazdemu.


----------



## 625

Hm, kłopot jest taki, że miał ostatnio kilka ostrzeżeń, a zamiast choć trochę wyluzować, eskalował konflikt, prawie każda jego wypowiedź była personalnym atakiem. Szkoda, że taki user został zbanowany, może sam przemyśli sprawę? Zdaję sobie sprawę, że brak go, ale jeśli po odbanowaniu znów będzie szaleć?


----------



## Petr

JPS said:


> Zawsze z reguly omijam ksiegi "brigow i banow" oraz "skarg i wnioskow" i sie tam nie wypowiadam, ale zrobie wyjatek, co do kwestii Martina.
> 
> Martin, jako juz jeden z niewielu tu pozostalych wnosil cos do tego forum. Zawsze wypowiadal sie tylko na tematy inwestycyjne, a szczegolnie duzo wnosil poprzez wyszukiwanie ciekawych nowych wiadomosci. (zobaczcie ile zalozyl watkow, z ktorych byly potem inwestycje)...
> 
> Moge zrozumiec, ze go gdzies tam poniosly nerwy, bo faktycznie czasami ciezko jest juz czytac to forumowe jedolenie starych bab, przemieszane z kompleksami warszawskimi, z przyglupiastymi komentarzami onetowej dziatwy (ktore bardziej by pasowaly do ktoregos z watkow w stylu "loki na moim karku" w dziale "po godzinach") oraz z wywodami "eksperckimi"...
> 
> Niemniej jednak bardzo duzo wnosil do tego forum...
> 
> Biorac pod uwage powyzsze, wnosze wiec o odbanowanie Martina, szczegolnie biorac pod uwage ze kilku forumowiczow bylo juz odbanowanych wczesniej...


Ośmielam się nie zgodzić do kóńca z tym, jak wiele martin wnosił na forum. Jego działalność opierała się głównie na wklejaniu artykułów z kilku portali typu bankier.pl czy forsal.pl bez podawania źródeł. W ten sam sposób zakładał nowe wątki. Również często ignorował zasady nazywania wątków. W ogóle nie reagował na wielokrotne prośby, żeby zmienić tą praktykę. Z drugiej strony miał zwyczaj wyskakiwania z personalnymi komentarzami. Także dla mnie jego działalność, od kiedy jestem obecny na forum, była dwuznaczna.
Z początku byłem za zmniejszeniem zakresu briga z pół roku do miesiąca, ale po tym, jak zaczął zakładać kolejne konta, uważam, że 3 m-ce briga to minimum. Nie powinno się go banować permanentnie, ale nie można mu dawać przyzwolenia na zachowania nieakceptowane na forum.


----------



## markus1234

Szczerze mowiac to jest mi obojetnie czy martin zostal by odbanowany, lub nie. Raczej zawsze sie sklaniam aby nie krzywdzic userow, wiec moze jednak dac mu 2 szanse.

W tym przypadku chcialem tylko skromnie jednak napisac ze popieram petra. Martin od poczatku byl mocno kontrowersyjny, chcial 400metrowe wiezowce gdzie popadnie ( i to bez cienia zartu) a potem wdawal sie zawsze w osobiste pyskowki, jak ktos mu zwracal uwage. O ile pamietam to martin mieszkal gdzies w USA i pracowal fizycznie na budowie. Przynajmniej kojarze go z bardzo niesmaczna pyskowka na temat ameryki-polski, zdzierania azbestu itd. 

podsumowujac, petr ma sporo racji, no ale mimo wszystko dal bym mu ostatnia szanse tak jak pisze megaptera i jps.


----------



## Siera

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=53710457&postcount=13628

Widzę, że wszelka krytyka zabroniona. Tak trzymać towarzyszu!


----------



## esce

To nie była krytyka, tylko sfrustrowany bełkot. Nie rozumiem dlaczego niektórym userom tak zależy na przyzwoleniu na trolling.


----------



## markus1234

Dach przeciekal w Frankfurcie podczas MS2006. To tak na marginesie dla zbanowanego usera, ktory sie martwil o dobre samopoczucie Niemcow...


----------



## Imperial

JPS said:


> Biorac pod uwage powyzsze, wnosze wiec o odbanowanie Martina, szczegolnie biorac pod uwage ze kilku forumowiczow bylo juz odbanowanych wczesniej...


Popieram wniosek JPS, myślę że dla tak (w pewnym sensie) zasłużonych userów, powinna być druga szansa. No chyba że juz kompletnie nie da się z nim dogadać.


----------



## Jakub

Za co poleciał kevin_mitnick? Odwalił jakąś socjotechniczną sztuczkę  ?


----------



## megaptera

markus1234 said:


> Szczerze mowiac to jest mi obojetnie czy martin zostal by odbanowany, lub nie. Raczej zawsze sie sklaniam aby nie krzywdzic userow, wiec moze jednak dac mu 2 szanse.
> 
> W tym przypadku chcialem tylko skromnie jednak napisac ze popieram petra. Martin od poczatku byl mocno kontrowersyjny, chcial 400metrowe wiezowce gdzie popadnie ( i to bez cienia zartu) a potem wdawal sie zawsze w osobiste pyskowki, jak ktos mu zwracal uwage. O ile pamietam to martin mieszkal gdzies w USA i pracowal fizycznie na budowie. Przynajmniej kojarze go z bardzo niesmaczna pyskowka na temat ameryki-polski, zdzierania azbestu itd.
> 
> podsumowujac, petr ma sporo racji, no ale mimo wszystko dal bym mu ostatnia szanse tak jak pisze megaptera i jps.


Smisznie, ze poszlo akurat o te dzialke:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=152587

Co do takich argumentow: 

"od poczatku byl mocno kontrowersyjny, chcial 400metrowe wiezowce gdzie popadnie ( i to bez cienia zartu)"

"Jego działalność opierała się głównie na wklejaniu artykułów z kilku portali typu bankier.pl czy forsal.pl bez podawania źródeł. W ten sam sposób zakładał nowe wątki. Również często ignorował zasady nazywania wątków. W ogóle nie reagował na wielokrotne prośby, żeby zmienić tą praktykę."

to wiecie co, przekonaliscie mne. Ban mu sie nalezal jak malo komu. Wklejal informacje z ogolnodostepnych portali?! Czy ban to nie za malo? Moze cos by mu obciac?

Czlowiekowi moga sie rozne cuda w realu dziac/zdazyc. Nie nam decydowac, co kto ma nam chciec powiedziec. 
Odsiewac powinno sie trolli. Zdecydowanie nie Kolegow do ktorych to my przyszlismy na Forum, a nie Oni do nas.


----------



## JPS

^^ Sie zgadzam...



625 said:


> Szkoda, że taki user został zbanowany, może sam przemyśli sprawę? Zdaję sobie sprawę, że brak go, ale jeśli po odbanowaniu znów będzie szaleć?


No to trzeba go odbanowac, zeby przemyslal sprawe, oraz zeby zobaczyc, czy znow bedzie szalec... 



> Jego działalność opierała się głównie na wklejaniu artykułów z kilku portali typu bankier.pl czy forsal.pl bez podawania źródeł. W ten sam sposób zakładał nowe wątki.


Czy chodzi o te watki (wybrane tylko te z ponad 100 wpisami)?:

[Wola] Kompleks mieszkaniowy Pro Urba 165 Replies	

[Śródmieście] Senator - biurowiec na miejscu dawnego Banku Polskiego 360 Replies	

GUS - Ludność w miastach Polski 263 Replies	

[Mokotów] Inwestycje na Służewcu Przemysłowym 2,464 Replies	

[Polska] Liczba pasażerów w portach lotniczych 2,393 Replies	

[Śródmieście] Centrum Chopinowskie przy Tamce 1,052 Replies

[Wola] Biurowiec Feniks 257 Replies	

[Wilanów] Miasteczko Wilanów i inne inwestycje 2,174 Replies	

[DK50] Obwodnica Tranzytowa 414 Replies	

[Śródmieście] Budynek Dom Development w miejsce PSLu 949 Replies	

[Targówek] Inwestycje na Bródnie i Targówku 347 Replies

[Ochota] Inwestycje 372 Replies

[Warszawa] Lotnisko w Modlinie 385 Replies

[Warszawa] Nowe ambasady 109 Replies 

[Wola] Nowe inwestycje Impexmetalu 176 Replies

[Warszawa] Nowe połączenia 290 Replies

Poll: [Warszawa] Warsaw Trade Tower 205 Replies

[Ochota] Kompleks biurowy "Equator Office 293 Replies

[Śródmiescie] Przebudowa Hotelu Warszawa (dawnego Prudentialu) 402 Replies

[Śródmieście] Dom towarowy 390 Replies

[Gdańsk] Budowa biurowca spółki Lotos114 Replies

[Warszawa] Inwestycje przy ul. Grzybowskiej 400 Replies

[Wola] Nowa siedziba Poczty Polskiej 370 Replies

[Polska] Giełda Papierów Wartościowych - inwestycje, informacje... 405 Replies

Poll: [Warszawa] Plany inwestycyjne 172 Replies

[Warszawa] Krzyż upamiętniający mszę papieską na Placu Piłsudskiego 660 Replies

[Warszawa] Modernizacja Orco Tower 661 Replies

[Warszawa] Muzeum Komunizmu 187 Replies

[Warszawa] Belvedere Centrum (North Gate) [87m] 1,010 Replies

[Warszawa] II faza IBC ‎196 Replies

[Warszawa] Galeria Zawisza 222 Replies

[Warszawa] Budowa Arkadii - info i zdjecia!! 408 Replies

Ekstraklasa miast 108 Replies

Gigantyczna choinka stanęła przed Pałacem Kultury i Nauki w Warszawie 112 Replies

[Warszawa] Riverside Park 117 Replies

Ruszaja Z³ote Tarasy, 16 stycznia 2003 2,043 Replies

Bez jaj...



> O ile pamietam to martin mieszkal gdzies w USA i pracowal fizycznie na budowie.


A co to ma do rzeczy? Nie wiem, co robil (i nie jest to szczegolnie wazne), ale chyba jest po SGH (?)...


----------



## pmaciej7

JPS said:


> No to trzeba go odbanowac, zeby przemyslal sprawe, oraz zeby zobaczyc, czy znow bedzie szalec...


W kwestii zdejmowania brigów (czy nawet banów) bywamy elastyczni, _vide:_ *silesius*. Dużo zależy od postawy samego ukaranego. 

Tu sytaucja jest taka: Martin dostał briga, miał możliwość pisania pmek i wyjaśnienia sprawy po ogarnięciu się. Zamiast tego po kilku godzinach założył drugie konto i zaczął szaleć (cytowałem tu jego posta).

Mówienie o odbanowaniu go teraz, dwa dni po całej aferze, jest pewnym nieporozumieniem.


----------



## JPS

pmaciej7 said:


> Mówienie o odbanowaniu go teraz, dwa dni po całej aferze, jest pewnym nieporozumieniem.


Wyrazilem sie niescisle - mialem na mysli odbanowanie do poprzedniego stanu - czyli zbrigowania (pomijajac juz sama kwestie dlugosci briga)...


----------



## Petr

megaptera said:


> "Jego działalność opierała się głównie na wklejaniu artykułów z kilku portali typu bankier.pl czy forsal.pl bez podawania źródeł. W ten sam sposób zakładał nowe wątki. Również często ignorował zasady nazywania wątków. W ogóle nie reagował na wielokrotne prośby, żeby zmienić tą praktykę."
> 
> to wiecie co, przekonaliscie mne. Ban mu sie nalezal jak malo komu. Wklejal informacje z ogolnodostepnych portali?! Czy ban to nie za malo? Moze cos by mu obciac?


Towarzyszu, nie my, tylko ja.  Proszę, zwracaj się do mnie bezpośrednio, jak komentujesz moje wypowiedzi.


> Czlowiekowi moga sie rozne cuda w realu dziac/zdazyc. Nie nam decydowac, co kto ma nam chciec powiedziec.
> Odsiewac powinno sie trolli. Zdecydowanie nie Kolegow do ktorych to my przyszlismy na Forum, a nie Oni do nas.


Melodramatyzujesz. Forum jest w tej chwili zbyt duże, żeby pozwalać komuś funkcjonować na specjalnych zasadach, niezależnie od stażu. Moderatorzy mają ciężką robotę, tysiące użytkowników patrzą im na ręce. Sam z przykrością stwierdzam, że jest coraz mniej miejsca na niuanse


JPS said:


> Czy chodzi o te watki (wybrane tylko te z ponad 100 wpisami)?:


Poważnie sądzisz, że bez niego te wątki by nie powstały, a przynajmniej lwia ich część? 


JPS said:


> Wyrazilem sie niescisle - mialem na mysli odbanowanie do poprzedniego stanu - czyli zbrigowania (pomijajac juz sama kwestie dlugosci briga)...


Więc właściwie nie ma między nami różnicy zdań. Premanentny ban osoby, która ewidentnie od wielu lat jest zainteresowana tematem, to ostateczność. Jenak powinien mieć trochę czasu na przemyślenie kilku spraw.


----------



## JPS

Petr said:


> Poważnie sądzisz, że bez niego te wątki by nie powstały, a przynajmniej lwia ich część?
> 
> Więc właściwie nie ma między nami różnicy zdań. Premanentny ban osoby, która ewidentnie od wielu lat jest zainteresowana tematem, to ostateczność. Jenak powinien mieć trochę czasu na przemyślenie kilku spraw.


Oczywiscie, ze by powstaly, ale zazwyczaj watek zaklada osoba, ktora pierwsza wychwycila newsa, a to forum w duzej mierze polega na wylapywaniu nowinek.

Co do kwestii dawania briga, to szczerze mowiac bardziej mi przeszkadzaja trolle, niz jakies pojedyncze pyskowki...


----------



## dr.house1234

Chciałbym wytłumaczyć kilka kwestii. Kiedy powstawało to forum (a pamiętam jeszcze poprzednie forum) to gromadzili się tu ludzie, których interesowały inwestycje, którzy cieszylii się z nowych inwestycji, którzy podchodzili do rozwoju miasta z entuzjazmem. Stopniowo gdy forum stawało się bardziej "masowe" przechodzilo tu coraz wiecej osób, wiele z popularnych portali. Poziom na takich portalach, jaki jest każdy wie. 8 lat temu wszyscy byli jak zgrana paczka i nikt się nie klócił, Ale odkąd coraz wiecej jest osób dla których nowa inwestycja to problem, dla wielu maruderów, narzekaczy itp. zaczałem się wdawać w niepotrzebne dyskusje i kłótnie. Nigdy jakoś nie przyszło mi do głowy żeby kłócić się np. z JPS, Megapterą, Cudakiem, Yarosem (kto pamięta jego stronę nowawa.pl ?) i wieloma innymi uczestnikami, ktorzy piszą tu merytorycznie. można prowadzić rzeczowe dyskusje ale jak ktoś uprawia ciagłe marudzenie i narzekanie to jest to trudne. 
Jestem człowiekiem, który idzie do przodu, stawia na rozwój, robi zeby cos zmienić a nie siedzi i marudzi i wszystko krytykuje.
Moja prosba do administratorów jest taka: Odblokujcie mi konto a przestane wdawać się w dyskusje i kłótnie z róznymi narzekaczami, bedę rozmawiać z osobami interesującymi, zajme się w swoim stylu wyszukiwaniem informacji o inwestycjach i robieniem zdjęć. Jestem człowiekiem, który zawsze dąży do celu i jeśli interesuję się m.in. nieruchomościami komercyjnymi to nikt tego nie zmieni, wole pisać z jednego konta niż z ciągle nowych loginów

Pozdrawiam Martin

ps. Do Markusa - nigdy nie pracowałem na budowie, nigdy nie byłem w USA, nic nie wiem o azbeście poza tym ze jest szkodliwy


----------



## Petr

^^
Postanowiłeś odejść z hukiem? Rejestrując się kolejny raz podważasz wiarygodność swoich adwokatów i pogrążasz się coraz bardziej. Teraz moderatorzy po prostu nie będą mieli możliwości odbanowania Ciebie.
Ja rejestrując się na forum byłem przede wszystkim entuzjastą wieżowców i nowoczesnej architektury w ogóle. Warszawa była wówczas, Anno Domini 2004, dość zapyziałą mieściną. Właśnie na forum zrozumiałem, że same wieżowce sprawy nie załatwią. Tutejsze dyskusje spowodowały, że przewartościowałem swoje podejście do miasta. Jak widać, każdy wynosi ze SSC coś innego. Jeśli wszelką krytykę wrzucasz do jednej kategorii "marudzenie i narzekanie", to znaczy, że masz klapki na oczach i niewiele wyniosłeś z forum przez 8 lat swojej obecności na nim. Nie jesteś chyba w jakimś zaawansowanym wieku, więc trudno mi zrozumieć, skąd takie betonowe podejście.


----------



## dr.house1234

Petr said:


> ^^
> Postanowiłeś odejść z hukiem? Rejestrując się kolejny raz podważasz wiarygodność swoich adwokatów i pogrążasz się coraz bardziej. Teraz moderatorzy po prostu nie będą mieli możliwości odbanowania Ciebie.
> Ja rejestrując się na forum byłem przede wszystkim entuzjastą wieżowców i nowoczesnej architektury w ogóle. Warszawa była wówczas, Anno Domini 2004, dość zapyziałą mieściną. Właśnie na forum zrozumiałem, że same wieżowce sprawy nie załatwią. Tutejsze dyskusje spowodowały, że przewartościowałem swoje podejście do miasta. Jak widać, każdy wynosi ze SSC coś innego. Jeśli wszelką krytykę wrzucasz do jednej kategorii "marudzenie i narzekanie", to znaczy, że masz klapki na oczach i niewiele wyniosłeś z forum przez 8 lat swojej obecności na nim.


Zgodnie z tym co powiedziałem, nie bede z Tobą rozmawiał, nie jesteś interesujacy, pozdrawiam


----------



## Petr

Uznałem, że ze względu na Twój staż, należy Ci się jakaś odpowiedź, ale Ciebie już tutaj właściwie nie ma. W tej sytuacji. :wave:


----------



## markus1234

martin, nie potrzebnie komplikujesz sprawe. Posiedz cicho przez pewien okres. Mysle ze mod'owei podejda do sprawy laskawie.


megaptera ha ha. Ten ban to byla pomylka. Adelmus dal mi briga na 3 dni za obraze Jerzego Urbana na forum polityczny hyde park. I jak siedzialem w brigu to on zrezygnowal z bycia modem,...no i moj skromny brig wydluzyl sie w sumie do okolo 8 miesiecy, ha ha.


----------



## Torney

spoks said:


> w rabie na poczatku byly hamburgery tylko dopiero potem kebab ,turckiego "syfu
> " za nic nie zjem ,kebab tylko z polskiego mieska a nie od brudasow


Proszę o ablucję tego gastronomicznego patrioty.
____
7 dni na polubienie prawdziwych kebabów , P-S


----------



## Boogie

Nadril said:


> Ech, *czerwona zaraza*. Wczoraj jak *bydło* szło Marcinem to aż mnie głowa od tych wrzasków i bębnów rozbolała. Mimo zamkniętych okien. Swoją drogą, znajomego Ukraińca który był wtedy z nami mocno zdziwiło dlaczego ta cała manifestacja niesie ze sobą flagi Ukraińskiej Powstańczej Armii .
> 
> Akcje charytatywne może i mają dobre, ale moim skromnym zdaniem ten ruch jest dalece szkodliwy. Mieszkam może kilometr w linii prostej od rozbratu i gdzie bym się nie wybrał na spacer zawsze widzę szpetnie pomazane ściany czy mury. Ja rozumiem, że czarno-czerwoni chcą przekazać innym, że "religię należy wyrzucić ze szkół", "kapitalizm to zło" czy chcą poinformować o akcji obalania i niszczenia Państwa Polskiego, zaplanowanej oczywiście na dzień 11 listopada. Ale mogliby się powstrzymać od walenia paskudnych bohomazów po murach. Bo i ładne to to nie jest, a i niektóre hasła są nieodpowiednie np. dla dzieci które mają do nich łatwy dostęp. Ale czego się po *hołocie* spodziewać. Sami zajmują nielegalnie czyjąś własność i nawołują do ignorowania prawa do własności w swoich manifestach. Więc nie dziwię się, że nie dociera do nich iż niszczenie i oszpecanie cudzych budynków i murów jest przez normalną część społeczeństwa dalece nieporządane.
> 
> Jeżeli nie podoba im się nasze państwo i chcą żyć w pierwotnych komunach to niech przeprowadzą się na madagaskar, zamieszkają w dżungli, jedzą banany i piją wodę z kałuży. Może wtedy będą szczęśliwi. A jeżeli nie, to przynajmniej zrozumieją jak wiele dała im współczesna cywilizacja którą tak ogromnie pogardzają.


Sądzę, że pogrubione przeze mnie fragmenty i całość ostatniego akapitu kwalifikują użytkownika do zabierania głosu na forum onetowskim, a nie FPW.


----------



## Guest

Cały wątek powinien zniknąć.


----------



## MSQ

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1091207

Od postu nr #14 do końca wszystko jest do wywalenia. Przenosić postów nie ma sensu, bo to same treści widnieją w innych wątkach na łódzkim forum.


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

Patrikc

2 tygodnie za trolling w wątkach o tramwajach


----------



## Han Solo

W końcu na czym stanęło z tym brigiem/banem dla martina?


----------



## pmaciej7

No a na czym miało stanąć? 

Martin widowiskowo rozstał się z forum, więc mówienie "tak w zasadzie to nic się nie stało i zdejmujemy mu bana" uznajemy za nieporozumienie - przynajmniej na razie.


----------



## zonc

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=53900785&postcount=8366

Pomówienie.


----------



## mateq

Wrocek_fan said:


> Chłopie, zmień dostawcę :lol:
> wiem, że pora już późna, ale takiego bełkotu jak Twój dawno nie czytałem.


Nie zgadniecie do kogo to napisał. 

Do...

...administratora! :bash:

Nikt mnie nie prosił o pomoc, sam zdecydowałem o miesiącu briga. Zastanowię się, czy nie wydłużyć tego do końca świata. Banowałem już za obrażanie innych w mniejszym stopniu.


----------



## skansen

Chwała mateq!


----------



## zonc

^^

Mnie obrażono i bana nie ma. Jestem mega zaangażowny, pracuję więcej niż muszę i co?  I człowiekowi dowali jakiś... .


----------



## 0maniek0

meeeega zaangozowany
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=52991413&postcount=8283
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=53869177&postcount=8363


----------



## behemot

mateq said:


> Nie zgadniecie do kogo to napisał.
> 
> Do...
> 
> ...administratora! :bash:
> 
> Nikt mnie nie prosił o pomoc, sam zdecydowałem o miesiącu briga. Zastanowię się, czy nie wydłużyć tego do końca świata. Banowałem już za obrażanie innych w mniejszym stopniu.


łubu-dubu, łubu-dubu...


----------



## mateq

^^ Za zaśmiecanie księgi...


----------



## darius.

mateq said:


> ^^ Za zaśmiecanie księgi...


A ja popieram behemota.
Brig dla Wrocek_fan był całkowicie niesłuszny. 

625 drwił z poglądów użytkownika Wrocek_fan, więc ten nie wytrzymał i napisał to, co napisał. Na tej samej zasadzie 625 powinien dostać ostrzeżenie za prowokowanie, bo jego argumentacja była równie niemerytoryczna, jak to, co pisał Wrocek_fan. Poza tym, zdarzają się tu bardziej obraźliwe teksty za które są góra tygodniowe brige.

Nie wiem jak to jest z zasadami na tym forum. Kilka lat temu w trakcie hossy pisałem we wrocławskich wątkach, ze nie ma szans, że wszystkie planowane inwestycje powstaną - wtedy byłem "zjeżdżany" równo przez innych użytkowników i jakoś nikomu to nie przeszkadzało (mnie zresztą też) i było bez brigów. Teraz, wystarczy nie zgodzić się z moderem, który drwi z poglądów użytkownika, odpisac mu równie niemiło i odrazu brig?

Przegięcie władzy. 
Robi się z was towarzystwo wzajemnej adoracji, bo za każdym razem jak pojawiają się pretensje pod adresem 625, to np. okazuje się, że to nie on usuwa posty we *wrocławskich* czy śląskich wątkach lub pojawiają się teksty, jak powyżej mateq'a: "nikt mnie o to nie prosił".

625 - nie ma nic do Ciebie, ale zaczynasz trochę nadużywać swojej funkcji.

Wnoszę o odbrigowanie użytkownika Wrocek_fan


----------



## tolek_88

mateq said:


> Nie zgadniecie do kogo to napisał.
> 
> Do...
> 
> ...administratora! :bash:


a jakie to ma znaczenie? Że takie teksty to można tylko do wszystkich użytkowników poza administratorem, czy że pozycja administratora powoduje, że trzeba mieć dobrego dostawce?:lol: Bo ja tego nie rozumiem - ban banem, ale jaki to ma związek z tym, że tekst był skierowany do admina?

"Druhu, chwalą nas! A kto? Wy mnie, a ja Was!"


----------



## mateq

tolek_88 said:


> a jakie to ma znaczenie? Że takie teksty to można tylko do wszystkich użytkowników poza administratorem, czy że pozycja administratora powoduje, że trzeba mieć dobrego dostawce?:lol: Bo ja tego nie rozumiem - ban banem, ale jaki to ma związek z tym, że tekst był skierowany do admina?
> 
> "Druhu, chwalą nas! A kto? Wy mnie, a ja Was!"


Uprzejmie proszę o czytanie i rozumienie całości, nie wybiórczych fragmentów. Napisałem, że karałem już za słabsze słowa skierowane do innych użytkowników, a tu mamy poważną obrazę administratora. Odwracając: forumowiczów nie można, ale administratora tak? 



darius. said:


> A ja popieram behemota.
> Brig dla Wrocek_fan był całkowicie niesłuszny.
> 
> 625 drwił z poglądów użytkownika Wrocek_fan, więc ten nie wytrzymał i napisał to, co napisał. Na tej samej zasadzie 625 powinien dostać ostrzeżenie za prowokowanie, bo jego argumentacja była równie niemerytoryczna, jak to, co pisał Wrocek_fan. Poza tym, zdarzają się tu bardziej obraźliwe teksty za które są góra tygodniowe brige.
> 
> Nie wiem jak to jest z zasadami na tym forum. Kilka lat temu w trakcie hossy pisałem we wrocławskich wątkach, ze nie ma szans, że wszystkie planowane inwestycje powstaną - wtedy byłem "zjeżdżany" równo przez innych użytkowników i jakoś nikomu to nie przeszkadzało (mnie zresztą też) i było bez brigów. Teraz, wystarczy nie zgodzić się z moderem, który drwi z poglądów użytkownika, odpisac mu równie niemiło i odrazu brig?
> 
> Przegięcie władzy.
> Robi się z was towarzystwo wzajemnej adoracji, bo za każdym razem jak pojawiają się pretensje pod adresem 625, to np. okazuje się, że to nie on usuwa posty we *wrocławskich* czy śląskich wątkach lub pojawiają się teksty, jak powyżej mateq'a: "nikt mnie o to nie prosił".
> 
> 625 - nie ma nic do Ciebie, ale zaczynasz trochę nadużywać swojej funkcji.
> 
> Wnoszę o odbrigowanie użytkownika Wrocek_fan


Jeśli znajdziesz mi post, w którym 625 osobiście obraża i sugeruje, że jest narkomanem któregokolwiek z forumowiczów, sądzę, iż sam sobie da briga. Ja nie mam nawet takiej fizycznej możliwości w na tym forum.


----------



## behemot

mateq said:


> Uprzejmie proszę o czytanie i rozumienie całości, nie wybiórczych fragmentów. Napisałem, że karałem już za słabsze słowa skierowane do innych użytkowników, a tu mamy poważną obrazę administratora. Odwracając: forumowiczów nie można, ale administratora tak?
> 
> 
> 
> Jeśli znajdziesz mi post, w którym 625 osobiście obraża i s*ugeruje, że jest narkomanem *któregokolwiek z forumowiczów, sądzę, iż sam sobie da briga. Ja nie mam nawet takiej fizycznej możliwości w na tym forum.


Gdzie w tekście "zmień dostawcę" widzisz sugestię, że 625 jest narkomanem? 
Niezależnie od kwestii merytorycznych sposób w jaki przedstawiłeś sprawę jest żenujacy.


----------



## mateq

behemot said:


> Gdzie w tekście "zmień dostawcę" widzisz sugestię, że 625 jest narkomanem?


Jeśli chodziło mu o dostawcę prądu, to fakt, nie ma takiej sugestii. Ale nie ośmieszajmy się, proszę. 



behemot said:


> Niezależnie od kwestii merytorycznych sposób w jaki przedstawiłeś sprawę jest żenujacy.


To jest Twoja opinia, niekoniecznie ogółu.


----------



## Dantiscum

Nie chcę być teraz odebrany jak jakiś podlizywacz, ale moim zdaniem administrator i moderatorzy nie pełnią tych funkcji ani dla przyjemności, ani dla pieniędzy, tylko dlatego, że ktoś to musi robić dla naszego (wszystkich forumowiczów) dobra. I jako pełniący takie istotne dla funkcjonowania forum funkcje społeczne, nie mogą godzić się na podwazanie ich kompetencji i zasadności ich działań i w związku z tym jako osoby szczególnego zaufanai publicznego podlegają szczególnej ochronie przed atakami werbalnymi ze strony "zwykłych" użytkowników.


----------



## behemot

mateq said:


> Jeśli chodziło mu o dostawcę prądu, to fakt, nie ma takiej sugestii. Ale nie ośmieszajmy się, proszę.


Owszem, nie osmieszaj się, proszę, brnąc w udowadnianie, że każdy kto "ma dostawcę" (chocby i marihuany.) jest narkomanem. To jest twoja opinia, niekoniecznie ogółu. Ale w takim razie obrażasz wszytskich dyskutujących we wskazanym wyżej wątku. 
Co ciekawe nawet nie usunąłeś tamtej dyskusji. Czyli tekst jest "na briga" ale można z powodzeniem zostawić to wątku?



> ]To jest Twoja opinia, niekoniecznie ogółu.


Poważnie? Nigdy bym na to nie wpadł bez podpowiedzi.

BTW: th miał briga za to?:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=27418170&postcount=68
i nie, "zacytowanie" mnie nie przekonuje.

następne: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=14724860&postcount=8


----------



## Boogie

Najpierw w temacie elektrowni jądrowej miał do powiedzenia tylko tyle, że "Krytyka Polityczna" jest niewiarygodnym źródłem, teraz przyrównuje potrzebujących mieszkań socjalnych do "meneli". 



holy said:


> Czy wiadomo jakie rozwiazanie proponuje Rozbrat na problemy krytykowanej przez nich gentryfikacji oraz kwestii kontenerow dla meneli?


----------



## darius.

mateq said:


> Jeśli znajdziesz mi post, w którym 625 osobiście obraża i sugeruje, że jest narkomanem któregokolwiek z forumowiczów, sądzę, iż sam sobie da briga. Ja nie mam nawet takiej fizycznej możliwości w na tym forum.


Przecież napisałem wyraźnie, że drwi z poglądów, a jeśli chcesz przyklad to proszę:



Wrocek_fan said:


> Pomijając wszystkie inne czynniki:
> 
> Ilość mieszkań na 1000 osób:
> Francja 495
> Grecja 505
> Hiszpania 510
> Holandia 417
> Niemcy 472
> Portugalia 495
> Szwecja 484
> Węgry 424
> Włochy 460
> Rumunia 381
> Polska 335
> Według GUS 1,5 mln gospodarstw domowych nie posiada odrębnych mieszkań. W okresie dzielącym spisy powszechne przybyło 400 tys. głównie młodych rodzin bez własnego dachu nad głową.
> 
> Potencjał jest ogromny, pamiętaj, że jako jedyni w Europie mamy wzrost gospodarczy i tak naprawdę, czy będzie boom w budownictwie, czy nie zadecyduje przede wszystkim polityka kredytowa banków (ostanio się ruszyło).
> A w czasie boomu wszystko jest możliwe.





625 said:


> Podobno dziennikarze poszukują pod wszystkimi wrocławskimi mostami, tych 3 milionów ludzi, którzy mieli kupić 3 miliony mieszkań. Gdzie oni są? :lol:
> Jak można się dalej nabierać na kłamstwa z okresu hossy? Toż już nawet dziennikarze bulwarówek przestali łykać ściemę openfajansów.


i na tą uwagę 625, Wrocek_fan napisał, to, co Ty cytujesz i teraz pytanie - kto tu tak naprawdę zachował się nie w porządku? Wrocek_fan, który przytacza argumenty i stara się uzasadnić swoje podejście czy 625, który na próbę merytorycznej dyskusji odpowiada drwiną z czyichś pogladów?


----------



## mateq

behemot said:


> Owszem, nie osmieszaj się, proszę, brnąc w udowadnianie, że każdy kto "ma dostawcę" (chocby i marihuany.) jest narkomanem. To jest twoja opinia, niekoniecznie ogółu.


Owszem, moja. Jako lekarza. No i moderatora. Myślę, że wystarczy, przynajmniej w strefie na jaką na mam wpływ. 



behemot said:


> Co ciekawe nawet nie usunąłeś tamtej dyskusji. Czyli tekst jest "na briga" ale można z powodzeniem zostawić to wątku?


Nie usunąłem, gdyż moderację treści merytorycznej pozostawiłem dla 625. 



behemot said:


> BTW: th miał briga za to?:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=27418170&postcount=68


Miałeś poszukać wypowiedzi 625, nic nie udało się znaleźć?

Nie wiem czy Th miał briga. Ja briga, ani bana moderatorom i administratorom dać nie mogę, bo jak już mówiłem nie mam takich fizycznych uprawnień. 

Sytuacji nie znam, być może Th te dwa lata temu sprawę już wyjaśnił. Mógł to zrobić jedynie z własnej woli, gdyż jak powtarzam po raz kolejny, moderatorzy nie mają uprawnień nadawania restrykcji innym moderatorom.


----------



## Guest

Lepiej sobie zadać pytanie, czy jest sens zniżać się do takiego poziomu.


----------



## Macieks

zonc said:


> To wytnij te które były pierwsze też: "porażki władz lokalnych", "Słoneczko" i "3 kadencja bye bye".
> 
> Tragedia, że na tym forum można kogoś obrażać. Nie warto robić czegokolwiek ponad plan, skoro osoba, która zalogowała się tylko po to by pisać o polityce może ci dowalać.
> 
> Tracicie instynkt.


Wydawanie własnej opinii to nie obrażanie, jeśli chodzi o te cytaty które podkreśliłeś.


----------



## Petr

zonc said:


> To wytnij te które były pierwsze też: "porażki władz lokalnych", "Słoneczko" i "3 kadencja bye bye".
> 
> Tragedia, że na tym forum można kogoś obrażać. Nie warto robić czegokolwiek ponad plan, skoro osoba, która zalogowała się tylko po to by pisać o polityce może ci dowalać.
> 
> Tracicie instynkt.


Zbrigujcie go jeszcze na jakiś czas. Przecież palec zawsze może się omsknąć przypadkowo na myszce przy przycisku "brig". Jak miał briga, było mniej groteskowo.


----------



## Boogie

Piotr-Stettin said:


> ^^ A może Twoje tagi wytniemy?
> 
> "3 kadencja tuż tuż!" "sukcesy władz lokalnych" wskazują na silną potrzebę utrzymania się przy władzy.


Sorry zonc, ale to jest kompletna żenada.


----------



## dawidny

Nad jakimi projektami pracuje zonc w bydgoskim urzędzie jak mogę zapytać? Bo jeśli w biurze promocji to nie powinien się według mnie zajmować PR na takim forum, nie w taki sposób jak to ja zauważam. Z resztą Biura Promocji każdych miast są dla mnie do odstrzału, powinny się tym zajmować profesjonalne firmy i ludzie, a nie urzędnicy. Dla mnie Bydgoszcz forumowa odkąd się tu zalogowałem zawsze kojarzyła mi się z zonkiem, kłótniami, kablowaniem, jak wyłączam Forum od razu lepiej mi się kojarzy. Zawisza, sport, inne. Nawet Bydgoska Gazeta Wyborcza, rozdaje miłe niusy jak czasami zaglądam, w przeciwieństwie do szajsu łódzkiego.


----------



## DonDiegoDeLaVega

Petr said:


> Zbrigujcie go jeszcze na jakiś czas. Przecież palec zawsze może się omsknąć przypadkowo na myszce przy przycisku "brig". Jak miał briga, było mniej groteskowo.





Boogie said:


> Sorry zonc, ale to jest kompletna żenada.


Jest zonc, jest impreza


----------



## TommeT

^^ Uważajcie. Tu za czepianie się zonca można zarobić briga. To jest polityk (młody jeszcze, ale polityk), a polityków w tym kraju się nie rusza. Prostytutki przecież nie da się zgwałcić, to była oczywista pomroczność jasna itp. Ja od 625, którego do tej pory miałem za najbardziej obiektywnego (ex aequo z mateq), dostałem za czepianie się tego forumowicza trzy dni. Powodem było... ta dam!... użycie wulgarnego, chamskiego i niezwykle brutalnego słowa "gówno*". Cała reszta mojej wypowiedzi "umknęła uwadze".
Tak więc prawdopodobnie za lat kilka, kiedy to 625 nie będzie już administratorem a obecni moderatorzy będą na emeryturze, prezydent Bydgoszczy zonc (po 62 brigach) nadal będzie rozpieprzał* wszystkie wątki w kujawsko-pomorskim, i nic na to nie poradzicie. Takie życie.

*625. Przepraszam bardzo za użycie tak ostrych i dosadnych słów w Twoim Wersalu. Żywię nadzieję że nie użyjesz tym razem przycisku...

pzdr


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

Spoks - BAN



spoks said:


> fani piwkowania na glebokim i okolicach beda zawiedzeni jak pojawia sie w sklepie spolem obok kosiola niema juz tam piwa mohery zrobily swoje ,parodia, najblizszy punkt na petli lub dopiero pilchowo tyle lat bylo tam piwo to j.... ciemnogrod sie wpier.... jak ja ich nienawidze ,gorzej maja mieszkancy bo musza jezdzic kawalek


Wcześniej miał briga za obrażanie Turków itd. Zero kultury, nie wyciągnął żadnych wniosków . Takiego chamstwa nie będziemy tolerować.


----------



## Eyk88

klik
Kandydat do unicestwienia, 50 postów na dobę.


----------



## michael_siberia

50 postów w ciągu doby to nie grzech  Grunt, żeby nie łamały regulaminu SSC oraz regulaminów niektórych wątków


----------



## Kaoz

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=54186591&postcount=2874

Zgodnie z zasadami wątku o ekstraklasie ten pan złamał reguły tam panujące.


----------



## delfin_pl

Bandera w natarciu

wczesniej



Bandera said:


> Listen clown you should learn history none of the cities in poland are polish they are all prussian you stole them like you do with everything you uneducated barberian.


dzisiaj



Bandera said:


> What colony are you talking about? There was no such a nation as poland it was Prussia and all of the architecture that is in poland now is either Prussian or German. And lets not forget Gdansk, Wroclaw, Poznan, all German. Just like Przemisil, Chelm, Zamosc, Chrosno are all Ukrainian. So it is more likely that poland was Ukrainian colony.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=54218285&highlight=#post54218285


----------



## Darhet

Proszę szanownych moderatorów o interwencje na temat tego młodego moderatora z Rosji.Otóż często zachowuje się on w rożnych sytuacjach prymitywnie, lecz teraz to przebił wszytko, oskarżył nas o zamachy w Moskwie , które wydarzyły sie dzisiaj.
Często, w rożnych watkach atakował niewspółmiernie inne osoby.Jak ktoś taki może być moderatorem.SSC to pewna całość i chyba zasady powinny obowiązywać każdego bez względu na kraj?A jeśli nie to może sekcja Rosyjska powinna wylecieć z tego forum?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1097789


coth said:


> Last years Chechens were attacking only officials. They weren't targeting civilians. So I wouldn't deny the Georgian, Baltic, Polish, US-sponsored nationalists or Al Queda, especially Georgian ways. In past few weeks Russia announced large financial aid to Abkhazia. Also remember that episode on Georgian TV. So Saaka could do it.





coth said:


> Should we return to discussion of Polish occupation again?
> 
> And Poland has 38 mln population. Considering large anti Russian movements it's not hard to find some dozens of psychos, who could do that.


----------



## Ellilamas

^^ japa mi opadła jak przeczytałem wypociny tego koleżki... i on tak chyba na poważnie...
Edit - oczywiście mam na myśli wypociny admina *coth*


----------



## 625

Zająłem się tym.


----------



## Petr

Darhet said:


> Proszę szanownych moderatorów o interwencje na temat tego młodego moderatora z Rosji.Otóż często zachowuje się on w rożnych sytuacjach prymitywnie, lecz teraz to przebił wszytko, oskarżył nas o zamachy w Moskwie , które wydarzyły sie dzisiaj.
> Często, w rożnych watkach atakował niewspółmiernie inne osoby.Jak ktoś taki może być moderatorem.SSC to pewna całość i chyba zasady powinny obowiązywać każdego bez względu na kraj?A jeśli nie to może sekcja Rosyjska powinna wylecieć z tego forum?
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1097789


Putinlandia zaczyna się sypać, więc niektórym puszczają nerwy.  Im więcej absurdów z ust osobników typu coth, tym lepiej dla nas, przynajmniej na ssc.
Kiedyś już miałem ciekawą sytuację z cothem, jak na rosyjskim forum zaczęli o Polsce wypisywać chamskie teksty. Napisałem do administratorów. Zdyscyplinowali cotha i później sam do mnie coś naskrobał na PM, żeby na przyszłość pisać do niego bezpośrednio. 
Za coś takiego u nas byłby długi brig, albo ban: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=54219413&postcount=20


----------



## GrimFadango

delfin_pl said:


> Bandera w natarciu
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=54218285&highlight=#post54218285


Jakieś 30 minut temu wziąłem się za grzecznie tłumaczenie, mój post zniknął, nie mam pmki od żadnego z modów - czy to system na forum nawala, czy ktoś uznał, że karmię trola? Jeżeli tak, to wolałbym wiedzieć


----------



## preslaw

Słuchajcie, czy inni userzy z Wrocławia także dostali wiadomość na priv od krnybrego. Bo ja dostałem taką:



KRN¥BRNY said:


> swietnie, co to jakas wroclawska dżuma dopadła to forum, czlowiek rozmawia na temat a tutaj kasuja go. Mam juz dosc wroclawskich watkow, nie zamierzam dluzej znosic takich sytuacji. Wiecej nie zamierzam interesowac sie Wroclawiem, dziekujmy moderatorom
> 
> W szczegolnosci dziekuje koledze 625 za brak poczucia odpowiedzialnosci.


później widzę, że został zbanowany. 

Nie wiem, czym sobie na to zasłużył, podobnie jak nie wiem, czym ja sobie zasłużyłem na przesłanie mi prywatnie jego manifestu i nie wiem dokładnie na czym on teraz będzie polegał. Nie było w jego poście do mnie żadnych prywatnych treści, zatytułowany był on manifest, więc upublicznić go chyba mogę.


----------



## michael_siberia

^^ W infrze drogowej polemizuję z facetem, który ma pod nickiem... BANNED (tak, przez dwa "n"), a wcale zbanowany nie jest. A Krnąbrny ma podpis "BA*N*ED"


----------



## talkinghead

preslaw said:


> Słuchajcie, czy inni userzy z Wrocławia także dostali wiadomość na priv od krnybrego. Bo ja dostałem taką:
> 
> 
> 
> później widzę, że został zbanowany.
> 
> Nie wiem, czym sobie na to zasłużył, podobnie jak nie wiem, czym ja sobie zasłużyłem na przesłanie mi prywatnie jego manifestu i nie wiem dokładnie na czym on teraz będzie polegał. Nie było w jego poście do mnie żadnych prywatnych treści, zatytułowany był on manifest, więc upublicznić go chyba mogę.


Krnąbrny raz na jakiś czas popada w takie różne "melankolie". A że wiosna..


----------



## kakaduPL

No to trzepło  Mając bezpośredni dostęp do bazy danych można każdego zbanować, odbanować, uczynić adminem, modem itp nawet nie mając konta na forum, więc ja większego problemu nie widzę.


----------



## michael_siberia

Czy za nadawanie uprawnień administracyjnych nie odpowiada czasem DaiTengu?


----------



## Conrado

625 ma pewnie niezły ubaw 
Chyba, że zrobił sobie przerwę świąteczną:lol:


----------



## Schroedinger's Cat

skansen said:


> Jest problem. 625 pisze mi na gadu, że chciał spróbować czy może samego siebie zbanować i odbanować, i okazało się, że połowa planu zakończyła się sukcesem.


Przykro to pisać, ale jeżeli to nie jest prima aprilisowy żart, to 625 wykazał się bardzo małym rozumkiem.
Przecież jeżeli pozbawisz się uprawnień (nie tylko moderatorskich, ale wręcz zwykłych forumowych), to potem nie możesz z nich skorzystać (bo już ich nie masz). Logiczne. Sprawdzanie tego empirycznie jest jak sprawdzanie tego, czy jak pociągnę za spust z odbezpieczonego naładowanego magnum 44 wsadzonego w swoje usta, mój mózg znajdzie się na przeciwległej ścianie.
Epic fail.


----------



## ziemniaki

^^ Łomatko...

@NorthPole, ja Cię normalnie... :nuts:


----------



## Melankolic

F_ail_ to jest branie tego niby bana na poważnie przez niektórych użytkowników. Co prawda żart słaby ale z postów jak choćby tego i tego można się pośmiać. :lol:


----------



## bzj

MiguelWawa said:


> Dżizas! Jaki ty jestes głupi!
> 
> .


Hmm?


----------



## krystiand

^^ nie klikałem co on tam dalej napisał, ale wygląda to jak wycięcie z kontekstu... a za takie coś od razu briga? Chyba temu co zgłasza :lol:


----------



## pmaciej7

Załatwione.


----------



## Michał Ch.

Melankolic said:


> F_ail_ to jest branie tego niby bana na poważnie przez niektórych użytkowników.


Dokładnie. 



Melankolic said:


> Co prawda żart słaby ale z postów jak choćby tego i tego można się pośmiać. :lol:



To też jest niezłe


----------



## Mister_MR.

:lol: Dobre, 625 własną bronią się zastrzelił.


----------



## bzj

krystiand said:


> ^^ nie klikałem co on tam dalej napisał, ale wygląda to jak wycięcie z kontekstu... a za takie coś od razu briga? Chyba temu co zgłasza :lol:


No to kliknij zanim ocenisz. Nie wklejałem całego, bo wypowiedź była długa. I nie wyrwałem z kontekstu, bo to pierwsze zdanie.


----------



## krystiand

^^ Ty chciałeś briga, żeby on dostał? Wydaje mi się, że w dalszej części wypowiedzi jest wytłumaczone dlaczego użył takich słów, zwyczajnie mógł użyć trochę "słabszych" słów... dlatego dobrze, że to wycięto


----------



## bzj

Ja tylko grzecznie naskarżyłem na osobę zaniżającą poziom dyskusji i nic nie chciałem. O tym co zrobić decyduje grupa trzymająca władzę .

Teraz wątek i rozmowa wygląda sporo lepiej .


----------



## TommeT

Mister_MR. said:


> :lol: Dobre, 625 własną bronią się zastrzelił.


A mi to raczej wygląda na pojedynek:

 :guns1: 

Strzelili równocześnie


pzdr


----------



## Schroedinger's Cat

Melankolic said:


> F_ail_ to jest branie tego niby bana na poważnie przez niektórych użytkowników. Co prawda żart słaby ale z postów jak choćby tego i tego można się pośmiać. :lol:



Jeszcze raz powtórzę: Nie wiem czy to był prima aprilisowy żart czy nie (ani się nie dałem nabrać, ani się nie dałem nie nabrać), prawdę powiedziawszy nie jest to interesujące z mojego punktu widzenia. Wobec tego co napisałem bardziej interesujące jest to, że jeżeli to był prima aprilisowy żart, to 625 sądził, że publiczność uwierzy w jego mały rozumek (ciekawe czemu?), a jeżeli był, to oznacza, że ma mały rozumek (bo postąpił w sposób kompletnie nielogiczny). Tylko te teoretyczne rozważania mnie zajmują


----------



## michael_siberia

Jakby co - tutaj jest więcej "zbanowanych"


----------



## sharky_88

^^ W mieście jest nowy szeryf :gunz:


----------



## KKtw

Schroedinger's Cat said:


> Jeszcze raz powtórzę: Nie wiem czy to był prima aprilisowy żart czy nie (ani się nie dałem nabrać, ani się nie dałem nie nabrać), (...)


A może chce sobie tylko przestawić cyferki? Np. *652*, *256*, *265*, *526*, *562*, albo choćby *632* - aktualizacja na bieżąco liczby ludności we Wrocławiu 
To będzie bezkrólewie, jak w Małopolsce nie wybiorą szybko nowego moderatora (admina???)


----------



## michael_siberia

^^ *526* już było. To multikonto piotrusia_pana, zbanowanego za zanegowanie idei SSC.


----------



## Coolper

Dzięki  Przyznaje przez chwilę było trochę adrenaliny  Żal mi się zrobiło tego forum  Ale to tak system zadziałał czy jakiś moderator mnie dla nauczki zbanował ?


----------



## pmaciej7

Ja tam informatykiem nie jestem, nie wiem jak to dokładnie działa.

Ale lepiej, żeby pozostali odbanowani (ml2200 i Mariusz_tor) też szybko zmienili sobie podpisy, bo ja nie będę za nimi latał i co chwilę zdejmował im bana.


----------



## delfin_pl

A co z Zonckiem, dalej ma bana.

uratowany - pm7


----------



## demmat

Ej dlaczego nie mogę wpisać pod nickiem odwróconego BANNED. Chamstwo.


----------



## zonc

Ale dowcipni panowie moderatorzy. 

Znajdę Was i zbanuję. Znajdę też wasze żony, siostry. dzieci i je też zbanuję. A na końcu znajdę Waszą matkę i dam jej briga.


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

^^ 





Ok, wystarczy...do przyszłego roku


----------



## Patryjota

zonc said:


> Ale dowcipni panowie moderatorzy.
> 
> Znajdę Was i zbanuję. Znajdę też wasze żony, siostry. dzieci i je też zbanuję. A na końcu znajdę Waszą matkę i dam jej briga.


Te groźby jeśli są poważne , to nadają się do prokuratury  - wesołego alleluja


----------



## Assurbanipal

Dziś ci ludzie są dalej zbanowani. Mam nadzieję, że to dalsza część żartu, bo forum by było duuużo słabsze bez tych forumowiczów...


----------



## xsxxxxx

Tylko 625 ma dalej banned ,ale on sobie pewnie odpoczywa na świątecznym urlopie 
Reszta odbanowana ,przynajmniej u mnie


----------



## ziemniaki

dreh11 said:


> ^^ kiedys 625 mnie straszyl systemem jak mialem wpisane BANNNED, ostatecznie sam mnie zbanowal, bo system jakos rozpoznac tego nie mogl.


Mnie mateq straszył, jak miałem BANANED .


----------



## mateq

Banan, czy ban. Co za różnica?


----------



## NorthPole

^^ Z bananem da się zrobić więcej rzeczy 
(np. sałatkę)


----------



## Tygrys

^^

Banan jest słodki, a ban gorzki. Następny bez kubków smakowych. hno:


----------



## zonc

Wczorajszy chwilowy ban mnie nieźle wytraszył. Wiedziałem, że to dowcip, ale... nie wiedziałem, iż mając bana nie da się czytać SSC!

Tyle razy byłem na granicy prawdziwego banana, że... normalnie ciary mnie przeszły!

Muszę się poprawić. :angel:


----------



## Coolper

zonc said:


> Wczorajszy chwilowy ban mnie nieźle wytraszył. Wiedziałem, że to dowcip, ale... nie wiedziałem, iż mając bana nie da się czytać SSC!
> 
> Tyle razy byłem na granicy prawdziwego banana, że... normalnie ciary mnie przeszły!
> 
> Muszę się poprawić. :angel:


da się tylko trzeba zmienić ip


----------



## dexter2

^^ Sprawdzałeś? Banana mu!


----------



## pmaciej7

Są inne niż IP sposoby na wykrycie trolla.


----------



## cyrkiel

Coolper said:


> da się tylko trzeba zmienić ip


Lepiej się przeprowadzić (najlepiej za granicę, najlepiej na inny kontynent), zmienić nazwisko, kupić nowy komputer (stary spalić), podpisać umowę z innym dostawcą i możesz zakładać nowe konto :banana:

Ale *zonca* i tak by chyba wszyscy szybko rozpoznali


----------



## pmaciej7

Tak, tylko czy na tym innym kontynencie jest filia UM w Bydgoszczy?

*Dobra, koniec głupotek.*


----------



## ml2200

A ja BANNAna Sir


----------



## MisiooZG

Pół FPW?


----------



## Imperial

Ponownie nawiązania polityczne w stadionowym temacie i to znowu przez tą sama osobę :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=54654705&postcount=10725

Zróbcie w temacie o Stadionie Legii taki sam myk jak w innych wątkach stadionowych, czyli [głupi komentarz = brig]


----------



## dexter2

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=6562543

Powoli zaczyna mnie to wkurzać. Rozumiem dwa, trzy posty, ale nie 10!


----------



## pmaciej7

Schroedinger's Cat - powtarzanie w kółko tego samego wyciętego posta, nie wnoszącego wiele do wątku - dwa tygodnie. 

Wyzwiska w pmce nie poprawią sprawy.


----------



## 625

@Dexter2: Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms.

@Pmaciej7: Schro pewnie będzie Cię dalej wyzywał, to norma u niego.


----------



## dexter2

625 - chodzi o posty tego pana: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=593301

W kółko powtarzane w kolejnych postach oferty wypożyczenia żurawia...


----------



## lukaszek89

Z watku o Stadionie Ślaskim:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=54850449&postcount=3588

chyba pomylil fora...

przeniesione do wątku koszowego - pm7


----------



## Offspring

^^ Czasami (zwykle?) poziom dyskusji w wątkach stadionowych osiąga takie dno, że nawet się cieszę że w Szczecinie nie budują żadnego stadionu. :|


----------



## Petr

proponuję ban: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=54870597&postcount=31861


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

^^


Poz83 said:


> Nie powiem, że mam nadzieję, że nie zginął (choć nie napiszę także, że mam nadzieję, że zginął). Ale jeśli przeżyje, to mam nadzieję, że to zdarzenie wpłynie na jego decyzję o niekandydowaniu w najbliższych wyborach prezydenckich. Już wcześniej wydawał się zmęczony sprawowaniem tego urzędu, a teraz to...


Miesiąc hno:


----------



## pmaciej7

szkieletor said:


> Ale jaja ja pierdziele





szkieletor said:


> No i niemamy prezydenta  Tak jak większość z nas chciała


2 tygodnie


----------



## downhiller

Piotr-Stettin said:


> ^^
> 
> Miesiąc hno:


Nie da się dla tego osobnika w drodze wyjątku zastosować jednak bana??. Ten post był poniżej jakiegokolwiek poziomu, nie chcemy tu takich ludzi.


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

^^ Chlapnął straszną głupotę, ale miesiąc będzie dostateczną karą. Mam nadzieję, że przemyśli swoje zachowanie i wyciągnie z tego konsekwencje. Dodam, że to pierwszy brig tego forumowicza.


----------



## Offspring

downhiller said:


> Nie da się dla tego osobnika w drodze wyjątku zastosować jednak bana??. Ten post był poniżej jakiegokolwiek poziomu, nie chcemy tu takich ludzi.


Bardzo niefortunny post tego użytkownika.


----------



## Ellilamas

pmaciej7 said:


> 2 tygodnie


Nie ulegajmy emocjom! Lekka przesada dawać briga za takie posty!


----------



## mikeleg

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1106869
Proszę o zmianę nazwy wspomnianego tematu, urąga rozmiarowi tragedii.


----------



## pmaciej7

Ellilamas said:


> Nie ulegajmy emocjom! Lekka przesada dawać briga za takie posty!


Nie ulegamy. Treść obu postów była (mówiąc delikatnie) wyjątkowo nieprzemyślana.


----------



## DzD1358

^^ Panowie, nie przesadzacie z rozdawaniem brigów za to,że ktoś nie wziął udziału w ogólnonarodowej histerii i uczciwie napisał,co myśli i czuje.?Przecież *POZ83* nie zrobił tego ani w sposób wulgarny, ani w żaden inny, którym obraziłby forumowiczów. Też nie będę płakał po Kaczyńskim, Gosiewskim i Wassermanie. Brigujcie,banujcie, używajcie sobie ile wlezie. Wielu wspaniałych ludzi umiera chorując na raka, po miesiącach czy latach upokarzającego proszenia o wizytę u specjalisty czy łóżko w szpitalu. To jest tragedia. przypadków tragedii takich czy innych mógłbym podawać dziesiątki,ale czy ktoś ogłosi żałobę narodową z tego powodu?


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

Nikt nie mówi o wylewaniu krokodylich łez, ale zachowaniu powagi.


----------



## DzD1358

^^Rozumiem,dlatego nie mówić nic o postach użytkownika, który pisał hasła typu:"ale jaja". Brig się należał,ale POZ83,za co?I to miesiąc? Napisał poważnie, tylko większości,w tej chwili uniesienia, się to nie spodobało. Umiar zachowujmy w obie strony.


----------



## Jakub Warszauer

^^^^
Jest taki dobry zwyczaj, że o zmarłych mówi albo dobrze, albo w ogóle. Szczególnie w dniu ich śmierci.

EOT.


----------



## janex_wwa

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=54879475&postcount=423

Można cos z nim zrobić?


----------



## Ellilamas

Hmmm ale żeby temat wykorzystywać w kontekście politycznym? To jest dopiero niesmaczne:



wojnowianin said:


> Jestem w szoku! Zginęli Kaczyński, Kochanowski, Kurtyka, Natalii-Świat. Ostatni ludzie, którzy bronili Polskę przed republiką kolesiów, jaką chce urządzić PO.


----------



## preslaw

Tak, ten post wyjątkowo niesmaczny delikatnie mówiąc.


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

wojnowianin said:


> Jestem w szoku! Zginęli Kaczyński, Kochanowski, Kurtyka, Natalii-Świat. Ostatni ludzie, którzy bronili Polskę przed republiką kolesiów, jaką chce urządzić PO.


___
miesiąc


----------



## delfin_pl

tutaj ban sie nalezy



> The Lord has punished the Lech for his Russophobia and desire to speculate on historical tragedy. He was burnt down in fire of his hatred.



http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=54879305&postcount=39


----------



## krakusek

^^W działach zagranicznych nasi modowie nie mogą działać.


----------



## delfin_pl

^^^ ale 625 moze, tylko szkoda ze nie jest przy kompie teraz


----------



## Dantiscum

DzD1358 said:


> ^^ Panowie, nie przesadzacie z rozdawaniem brigów za to,że ktoś nie wziął udziału w ogólnonarodowej histerii i uczciwie napisał,co myśli i czuje.?Przecież *POZ83* nie zrobił tego ani w sposób wulgarny, ani w żaden inny, którym obraziłby forumowiczów. *Też nie będę płakał po Kaczyńskim, Gosiewskim i Wassermanie*. Brigujcie,banujcie, używajcie sobie ile wlezie. Wielu wspaniałych ludzi umiera chorując na raka, po miesiącach czy latach upokarzającego proszenia o wizytę u specjalisty czy łóżko w szpitalu. To jest tragedia. przypadków tragedii takich czy innych mógłbym podawać dziesiątki,ale czy ktoś ogłosi żałobę narodową z tego powodu?


A smierci dowódców polskiej armii, weteranów i kombatantów, byłych więźniów politycznych, opozycjonistów, parlamentarzystów takich jak np. ŚP. Arkadiusz Rybicki oraz wielu innych zasłużonych, a takze całkiem zwykłych osób też nie uszanujesz?


----------



## DzD1358

^^ Szacunek u Ciebie objawia się płaczem i histerią? Bo u mnie nie. 

A to że nie przyłączyłem się do forumowego zawodzenia i nagonki na każdego kto myśli inaczej niż większość nie oznacza,że nie szanuję tego czy tamtego. Daleko mi też do obłudy i fałszu. Nagle Kaczyński stał się jakimś mężem stanu dla wszystkich forumowiczów. Ja go nigdy nie lubiłem, nie polubię go też na forumowy rozkaz.Dlatego upieram się,że karanie Poz83 miesięcznym brigiem jest przesadą.


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

^^ A mam drugi raz pisać, że nikt nie zmusza do płaczu? Wystarczy zachować podstawową powagę. Również nie przepadałem za Naszym prezydentem, ale to nie powód, aby dawać do zrozumienia, że być może życzy się komuś śmierci, a być może nie...Dziękuję za uwagę.


----------



## DzD1358

Piotr-Stettin said:


> ^^ A mam drugi raz pisać, że nikt nie zmusza do płaczu? Wystarczy zachować podstawową powagę. Również nie przepadałem za Naszym prezydentem, ale to nie powód, aby dawać do zrozumienia, że być może życzy się komuś śmierci, a być może nie...Dziękuję za uwagę.


Przecież ja nie pisałem do Ciebie. Pisałem do Dantiscum,który zasugerował wytłuszczając mój tekst o płaczu,że jak nie płaczę,to nie szanuję. Szanuję.


----------



## KKtw

^^ Nie chcę produkować dzisiaj postów, więc tylko mała uwaga do userów. Poraziły mnie w wątku o tej tragedii nieparlamentarne = dosadne(?) wyrażenia. Można je było częściowo zakropkować, zwłaszcza w takim miejscu. I niezależnie od sympatii politycznych, niezależnie, co kto zrobił, jakie decyzje podjął, tutaj się takie słownictwo nie należy.


----------



## chmiel22

DzD1358 said:


> ^^ Panowie, nie przesadzacie z rozdawaniem brigów za to,że ktoś nie wziął udziału w ogólnonarodowej histerii i uczciwie napisał,co myśli i czuje.?Przecież *POZ83* nie zrobił tego ani w sposób wulgarny, ani w żaden inny, którym obraziłby forumowiczów. Też nie będę płakał po Kaczyńskim, Gosiewskim i Wassermanie. Brigujcie,banujcie, używajcie sobie ile wlezie. Wielu wspaniałych ludzi umiera chorując na raka, po miesiącach czy latach upokarzającego proszenia o wizytę u specjalisty czy łóżko w szpitalu. To jest tragedia. przypadków tragedii takich czy innych mógłbym podawać dziesiątki,ale czy ktoś ogłosi żałobę narodową z tego powodu?


Bardzo dobrze że dostał briga! A mnie jako Polaka jego post uraził, jeżeli ktoś nie potrafi uszanować smutku innych, to niech siedzi cicho! Lech Kaczyński to nie była prywatna osoba, był to Prezydent Rzeczypospolitej Polskiej. 

PS.
Wolność słowa ma swoje granice, proszę o tym pamiętać!!


----------



## talkinghead

delfin_pl said:


> ^^^ ale 625 moze, tylko szkoda ze nie jest przy kompie teraz


Ja mogę. Dostał 10 dni.


----------



## ziemniaki

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=54892879&postcount=642

Hmmmm...Na moje wpis kwalifikujący jego twórcę do kilkudniowego odpoczynku od forum. Rozumiem, że nie można histeryzować i trzeba żyć dalej, a za kilka dni i tak zaczną się polityczne spekulacje, ale takie uwagi w 10 godzin po takiej katastrofie są po prostu niestosowne.
____
dostał tydzień.


----------



## demmat

DzD1358 said:


> ^^ Szacunek u Ciebie objawia się płaczem i histerią? Bo u mnie nie.
> 
> A to że nie przyłączyłem się do forumowego zawodzenia i nagonki na każdego kto myśli inaczej niż większość nie oznacza,że nie szanuję tego czy tamtego. Daleko mi też do obłudy i fałszu. Nagle Kaczyński stał się jakimś mężem stanu dla wszystkich forumowiczów. Ja go nigdy nie lubiłem, nie polubię go też na forumowy rozkaz.Dlatego upieram się,że karanie Poz83 miesięcznym brigiem jest przesadą.


Jak tych osób nie szanował, to niech się nie wypowiada. Ja też nie ceniłem części polityków, ale teraz mnie interesuje to że w ogóle zginęły tak wysoko postawione osoby, a nie to czy to konkretnie Kaczyński, czy kto inny. Ja też nie manifestuję żałoby bo to tragedia rodzin, przyjaciół, a nie szarych ludzi, dla których wiele się nie zmieni. Więc wypadało by nie podejmować ocen osób które tam zginęły.


----------



## Eyk88

klik spamer

Trzy kliki i ban. Zwracano mu już uwagę, żeby zaprzestał reklamiarstwa.


----------



## bart_breslau

Proszę o minimum miesięcznego bana dla kędziorka.
Swoją prośbę motywuję ostatnimi jego wypowiedziami w wiadomym wątku...

^^
ox
625


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

D.J. 7 dni, ciągle politykował w wątku o katastrofie


----------



## janex_wwa

Czy polscy moderatorzy mogą "pozdrowić" również tego pana?



Kappa21 said:


> Russian Plane...
> Polish Mechanics....
> What a bad mix there....
> 
> The Chief Rabbi from Poland was supposed to be on that plane. He cancelled the flight cause it was on the sabbath
> Luck of the Jews
> 
> So whos running your 3rd republic now? That Donald Duck guy? :?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=55074179&postcount=628


----------



## 625

Zrobione.


----------



## GrimFadango

^^ Dzięki wszystkim modom za walkę, dzisiaj mam zamiar siedzieć i skanować za takimi tępakami jak cytowany przez Janexa.


----------



## lukaszek89

to nie pierwszy taki post tego pana...


----------



## Mateusz

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1106917&page=4

proponuje również odwiedzić ten wątek. Ja wiem że niektórzy Anglicy lubią być ekstrwagandzcy ale mówienie że Kaczyński dostał to na co zasłużył jest może nie tyle co podłe ale pewno wysoce niesmaczne.


----------



## HAL 9010

Ja nie wiem jak można karać osobę za politykowanie wobec zaistniałej sytuacji, która dotyczy stricte polityki. W telewizji oraz w artykułach zaczęto o tym dyskusję, czy to forum ma być jakąś enklawą? Jeśli dobrze widzę, od wyrażania smutku jest księga kondolencyjna, a to jacy byli i kim byli zmarli pasażerowie, było już wielokrotnie powiedziane. Przesadzacie.


----------



## Mindcrasher

Kolejny tępak


SuperAlex said:


> Will the Polish government to pay money compensation for damage of Russian forest?


----------



## ivica

@mindcrasher
wyprzedziles mnie....
troll 1 post


----------



## delfin_pl

markus1234 said:


> A w TVP pokazuja minute ciszy polskich generalow.....czyli starszych podtluscialych aparatczykow, u ktorych na odleglosc widac ze pole bitwy widzieli tylko gdzies w rosyjsko polskich koszarach w latach 70tych...


żałosne


----------



## 625

Skasowane.


----------



## Bastian.

A ja chciałem zapytać za co *martin* dostał bana?


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Wszystko jest w tym wątku, cofnij się o kilkanaście stron, jest cała zażarta dyskusja.


----------



## deteroos

625 said:


> Zrobione.


Tylko brig dla Kappy? Nad wyraz łagodnie.


----------



## NorthPole

deteroos said:


> Tylko brig dla Kappy? Nad wyraz łagodnie.


Bez przesady, ten typ już tak ma i tam, gdzie się udziela, traktowany jest trochę jak niegroźny pajac. Lubi wbijać innym niewybredną szpilę i z reguły to samo dostaje w zamian. Szkoda, że nie widzieliście, jak potrafił ujeżdżać izraelskiego moda (gdy ZOHAR jeszcze nim był), oczywiście z wzajemnością :lol:


----------



## Ismat Chan

Kappa kaput!


----------



## slonychips

przerażające i niesmaczne, szczególnie na niemieckim forum

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=55137513&postcount=267

dałęm tydzień - niech 625 usunie/P


----------



## cichy87

tydzień w tym przypadku to o miesiąc za mało


----------



## Patryjota

cichy87 said:


> tydzień w tym przypadku to o miesiąc za mało


Dałem na szybko - żeby nigdzie nie wrzucał - sam tam nie mogę kasować postów - osobiście mam nadzieje że 625 poprawi jutro.

Nie mam nastroju na tolerowanie tego. Ale jestem tylko polskim modem - admin niech poprawia - sam osobiście za takie rzeczy dawał bym Ban Forever.


----------



## Dantiscum

^^ no to jeszcze proponuję dosłownie trzy posty wcześniej:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=55111393&postcount=264


RKS said:


> eine "neue polnische kartoffel" weniger


dla mniej obytych z językiem naszych zachodnich sąsiadów: "o jednego nowego polskiego kartofla mniej"

Zresztą wypowiedź po angielskiego niejakiego Kampflamma (znanego "przyjaciela" Polski) między tymi postami też według mnie nie powinna ujść uwadze moderatorów: 


Kampflamm said:


> Mess with the best, die like the rest. :guns1:


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

Właśnie miałem go ustrzelić, ale Patryjota już go "pozdrowił" .


----------



## maaarian

^^
^^Nick RKS to chyba skrót od Reichskartoffelsalat.


----------



## delfin_pl

nastepny milusinski, cieszacy sie z smierci prezydenta

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=55149753&postcount=271


----------



## Dantiscum

Ja tego nie mogę zrozumieć - tak jak wielu wielu Niemców, których znam, to porządni ludzie, którzy nigdy nie okazali grama niechęci czy pogardy dla Polaków, tak tutaj na tym forum (które zawsze uważałem za miejsce spotkań ludzi inteligentnych) niemicka reprezentacja zachowuje się jak banda półgłówków albo grupa jakichś neonazi... 
Zresztą nie tylko przy okazji sobotniej katastrofy, ona tylko pokazała to w całej okazałości hno:

P.S. Tu nawet nie ma co banować, bo trzebaby zbanować ich wszystkich, łącznie z ich moderatorem erbse, który nic sobie nie robi z wypisywanych tam tekstów.


----------



## pmaciej7

Tom68 - dwa tygodnie za pyskówki


----------



## rybenbaum

Dantiscum said:


> Ja tego nie mogę zrozumieć - tak jak wielu wielu Niemców, których znam, to porządni ludzie, którzy nigdy nie okazali grama niechęci czy pogardy dla Polaków, tak tutaj na tym forum (które zawsze uważałem za miejsce spotkań ludzi inteligentnych) niemicka reprezentacja zachowuje się jak banda półgłówków albo grupa jakichś neonazi...


A ja rozumiem. Pod słowo Niemcy można podstawić dowolny naród albo grupę społeczną i cała Twoja wypowiedź będzie nadal prawdą. Taki lajf... i taka anonimowa specyfika forów internetowych.

Żaden z tych zwyrodnialców nie powie Ci tego samego w twarz, zwykle na ulicy uznasz go za miłego, porządnego człowieka.


----------



## GrimFadango

Dlatego, że to Niemcy - niemówiący po naszemu barbaros. Teraz na forum widać, kto pozostał prusakiem, a kto jest w porządku. Ja sobie zapamiętałem, a to bardzo źle.


----------



## Petr

markusowi przyda się urlop: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=55179017&postcount=32225

ok.


----------



## Mateusz

GrimFadango said:


> Dlatego, że to Niemcy - niemówiący po naszemu barbaros. Teraz na forum widać, kto pozostał prusakiem, a kto jest w porządku. Ja sobie zapamiętałem, a to bardzo źle.


Nie tylko Niemcy, ogólnie 'oświecony Zachód' daje popis...


----------



## Papaj

A czy markus nie powinien dostać bana? Z tego co pamiętam już kiedyś był zbanowany i wrócił tu warunkowo. Było to motywowane tym, że jest wartościowym forumowiczem z tego powodu, że wrzucał bardzo fajne, zapewne przez siebie zrobione, wizualizacje. Za taki tekst jakim rzucił należy się brig, a skoro był już kiedyś zbanowany, to zgodnie z zasadami powinien powiedzieć ostateczne papa temu forum.


----------



## delfin_pl

brig ale nie ban, ponosi Go czasami tak jak mnie, chociaz ostatnio sie staram pilnowac.


----------



## michael_siberia

@ Papaj
Było to już opisywane. Miał mieć wtedy 3 dni briga, a miał 8 miesięcy.


----------



## michal_w

Z wątku o wrocławskim stadionie:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=55185805&postcount=10095

Głupi komentarz = brig.


----------



## pmaciej7

kiwi_74 - 3 dni za naród zbrodniarzy


----------



## Boogie

Mateusz said:


> Nie tylko Niemcy, ogólnie 'oświecony Zachód' daje popis...


To jakie kto wystawia sobie świadectwo nie zależy od narodowości tylko od człowieka.


----------



## slonychips

drobna przesada z brigiem dla 1000city, wykazal pewna analogię tylko.


----------



## KKtw

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=55219013&postcount=283

Zareagował *Marcin*. Dziękujemy. 
Forum np. "Spiegla" przy użytkownikach wspominanego tutaj forum to jest nic.


----------



## Han Solo

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=55217161&postcount=32642

Uważam, że ten post jest niestosowny. Nie wiem, czy zdecydujecie sie zastosować jakąs sankcję, ale na pewno należałoby go wykasować.

____
skasowane, P-S
+7, th


----------



## Dantiscum

Niemcy z DWF stworzyli sobie nowy profil: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=603535 (Lech Kaboomsky)
czyżby powrót zbanowanego schnitzla?
___

tak - pozdrowiłem go banem, P-S


----------



## delfin_pl

^^^ niestety, znowu kpi z naszej tragedii i obraza Polaków.


----------



## Marcin

Olejcie tych glabow – nie dajcie se sporokowac bo jeszcze ktos z was niepotrzebnie dostanie za swoj temperament briga.

Probowalismy zaapelowac do ich rozsadku, jezeli to nie zaskutkuje to trzeba bedzie rozwazyc inne metody – i to juz pozostawmy naszym administratorom. Jestem spokojny o to, ze na takie hamstwo nie ma miejsca na forach ssc.


----------



## NorthPole

Jak widać, brigo-edukacja nie poszła w las. Oby tak zawsze się kończyło


----------



## delfin_pl

NorthPole said:


> Jak widać, brigo-edukacja nie poszła w las. Oby tak zawsze się kończyło


Albo ironizuje albo ktos mu konto podkradl


----------



## NorthPole

^^ Ponoć jeszcze z Elkhananem na piwku w Toronto dowiedział się, że z takich spraw w Polsce się nie żartuje i pewnie załapał o co chodziło z tym brigiem :yes:
Choć z Prezydentem w roli orędownika pluralistycznej demokracji pewnie bezwiednie pojechał trochę po bandzie


----------



## madolski

NorthPole said:


> Ponoć jeszcze z Elkhananem na piwku w Toronto dowiedział się...


Zaczynam się czuć na SSC jak w jakimś miasteczku. :lol:


----------



## GrimFadango

@NorthPole, gratulacje! Należy Ci się porządny obiad w dobrej żydowskiej knajpie (albo jakiej tam sobie wybierzesz) od MZStu, bo Twój wkład w tamten wątek przynosi efekty.


----------



## pmaciej7

pmaciej7 said:


> Tom68 - dwa tygodnie za pyskówki


Kolejny przykład skutecznej resocjalizacji - warunkowe przedterminowe zwolnienie.


----------



## Guest

pmaciej7 said:


> Kolejny przykład skutecznej resocjalizacji - warunkowe przedterminowe zwolnienie.


:bowtie:


----------



## dkt1984

pmaciej7 said:


> Kolejny przykład skutecznej resocjalizacji - warunkowe przedterminowe zwolnienie.


Strażnicy ludzkim głosem gadają:| Wiosna daje znać o sobie


----------



## pmaciej7

dkt1984 said:


> Wiosna daje znać o sobie


Kwiecień-plecień i zonc dwa miesiące.


----------



## marboro

Tak z ciekawosci. Za co Zonc dostal bana??


----------



## krystiand

Właśnie jaki jest powód tego bana?


----------



## pmaciej7

Nie sposobało mu się, że nazwa wątku nie zostanie zmieniona dzisiaj, tylko za jakiś czas i dał temu w niewybredny sposób wyraz. A że teatralne gesty kończą się zwykle tragicznie, to efekt jest taki, jaki jest.


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

A wcześniej robił trzodę w wątku o esk 2016


----------



## krystiand

Nie miał się z kim pokłócić to wybrał narażanie się moderatorowi :lol:


----------



## DonDiegoDeLaVega

Zonc jest jak nachalna, brzydka dziewczyna. Dostanie taka, kolejnego już, 15. brig...eee kosza, a i tak wraca. 

No offence zonc.


----------



## TommeT

DonDiegoDeLaVega said:


> Zonc jest jak nachalna, brzydka dziewczyna. Dostanie taka, kolejnego już, 15. brig...eee kosza, a i tak wraca.
> 
> No offence zonc.


Mało tego. Koledzy Ci mówią: "daj sobie spokój", a Ty ich walisz w mordę i dalej ją kochasz...

No offence 625.

pzdr


----------



## marboro

pmaciej7 said:


> Nie sposobało mu się, że nazwa wątku nie zostanie zmieniona dzisiaj, tylko za jakiś czas i dał temu w niewybredny sposób wyraz. A że teatralne gesty kończą się zwykle tragicznie, to efekt jest taki, jaki jest.


E tam czy nie jestescie przewrazliwieni za bardzo??? 2 miechy -przesada. Mam propozycje moze nie zawieszac Zonca od razu tylko niech zbiera te bany czy brigi na konto i dac mu odpokutowac (czyli zawiesic)tuz przed wyborami samorzadowymi . Bo wiadomo ze w bydgoskich watkach bedzie sie kotlowac i Zonc na bank bedzie zbrigowany a pociagnie za soba innych. A tak jak zawiesi sie go za zebrane brigi do tego czasu zaoszczedicie brigow dla innych:lol:

A tak na serio przemyslcie te dwa miechy - za dlugo. Nie jestem Jego fanem ale czasami mozna z nim normalnie pogadac albo wymiencie go na Ivice:lol: (oj znowu mi sie wyrwalo) alez mam humor dzisiaj


----------



## pmaciej7

Jeśli chodzi o brigi, to zonc jest - posłużę się po raz kolejny językiem prawniczym -multirecydywistą. Dlatego jego wybryki oceniane są surowiej. Stąd dwa miesiące, a nie 3 dni czy tydzień i dodatkowo związana z banem niemożnośc pisania pmek. Poza tym to jest dla niego ostatnie ostrzeżenie. 

Na Ivicę nie będziemy go wymieniać i nie będziemy też czekać na resztę, bo nie jest naszym celem zbanowanie całej Bydgoszczy.


----------



## krystiand

Na pewno ostatnie?


----------



## Han Solo

krystiand said:


> Na pewno ostatnie?


:lol:


----------



## J.T.Fly

pmaciej7 said:


> bo nie jest naszym celem zbanowanie całej Bydgoszczy.


A przynajmniej nikt nie powie tego głośno


----------



## mmjp

Mam prośbę do moderatorów. Gdy podejmujecie decyzję o brigu lub banie samodzielnie to znaczy nie na podstawie zgłoszenia w księdze a w wyniku interwencji na miejscu w odpowiednim wątku, prosiłbym o zakomunikowanie tej decyzji w księdze. Na przykład taka sytuacja z zonc-iem, dostał bana, a w księdze ani po tym śladu. Ktoś musiał się zapytać.
Rozumiem również, że brigi i bany rozdawane są na lewo i prawo, bo tyle jest roboty i jak mod miałby latać z każdym banem jakiegoś bota, spamera czy newbe do księgi to ten wątek byłby wypchany postami, ale wystarczy zastosować to do przypadków "normalnych" userów.
Druga moja prośba do modów jest taka, że jak ktoś zgłasza do księgi kandydata (link do wątku lub bezpośrednio do postów) do b&b, to w przypadku interwencji przydałoby się napisać kto dostaje briga lub bana. Najczęściej jest odpowiedź "zrobione - 3 dni" czy coś w tym stylu. Zapostowany link już nie działa, bo wątek został przeczyszczony. To skąd normalny user ma wiedzieć kto dostał briga?


----------



## pmaciej7

mmjp said:


> Mam prośbę do moderatorów. Gdy podejmujecie decyzję o brigu lub banie samodzielnie to znaczy nie na podstawie zgłoszenia w księdze a w wyniku interwencji na miejscu w odpowiednim wątku, prosiłbym o zakomunikowanie tej decyzji w księdze.


Z reguły to robimy.



> Na przykład taka sytuacja z zonc-iem, dostał bana, a w księdze ani po tym śladu. Ktoś musiał się zapytać.


Pytanie pojawiło się, zanim przygotowałem komunikat.



> Najczęściej jest odpowiedź "zrobione - 3 dni" czy coś w tym stylu. Zapostowany link już nie działa, bo wątek został przeczyszczony. To skąd normalny user ma wiedzieć kto dostał briga?


Jeżeli ktoś ma dostęp do wyciętych postów (ostatnio przeglądąłem sobie na przykład pierwszy Vondeq; oj łezka się w oku zakręciła), to łatwo mu zapomnieć, że normalni userzy ich nie widzą :lol:


----------



## mateq

mmjp said:


> To skąd normalny user ma wiedzieć kto dostał briga?


A skąd u "normalnego usera" aż taka ciekawość?


----------



## mmjp

Księgi skarg i banów to takie forumowe kto kogo, więc aby być na bieżąco trzeba je czytać. 
Tak czy inaczej prosłbym o pisanie kto dostaje "nagrodę" za wybitną działalność.


----------



## Han Solo

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=55829875&postcount=667

Post w miarę merytoryczny, ale zostały obraźliwie użyte nazwy pewnych zwierząt... Myślę, że można poprosić tego użytkownika o wyedytowanie i ostrzeżenie.

I tak zrobiłem - pm7


----------



## darius.

pmaciej7 said:


> Na Ivicę nie będziemy go wymieniać i nie będziemy też czekać na resztę, bo nie jest naszym celem zbanowanie całej *Bydgoszczy.*


swoją droga, mogłaby powstać ciekawa statystyka 

Myślę, że tu Bydgoszcz nie miałaby sobie równych :lol:


----------



## 625

Gustlik – 3 dni za notoryczne wrzucanie przeterminowanych newsów, które są w tym samym wątku.


----------



## wiewior

Powrót trójmiejskiego trolla:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=609053

Powrót trójmiejskiego trolla na onet - pm7


----------



## Dantiscum

^^ o tak, proszę jak najszybciej o zbanowanie tego trolla dla dobra nas wszystkich

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=55884081&postcount=620



> Jesteście śmieszni, prawdziwa egzotyka. Co może w tunel pod Martwą Wisłą też wierzycie ? No na chłopski rozum, tunel pod Wisłą ?!


----------



## Adolf Warski

pmaciej7 said:


> Jeżeli ktoś ma dostęp do wyciętych postów (ostatnio przeglądąłem sobie na przykład pierwszy Vondeq; oj łezka się w oku zakręciła), to łatwo mu zapomnieć, że normalni userzy ich nie widzą :lol:


E, przywróćcie sam wgląd, obecny stan jest niezgodny z nowoczesną zasadą ekspozycji zabytków w zieleni!


----------



## skansen

Proszę zatem o wyeksponowanie pierwszego użycia "zabiorom". Sorry, że nie ta księga, ale kontekst się liczy.


----------



## pmaciej7

Hmmm... Może udostępnimy pierwszy Vondeq do poczytania na urodziny SSC, albo urodziny Administratora, albo Betona, albo Tygrysa, albo Warskiego. 

Ale... urodziny SSC są odległe w czasie i pewnie wszyscy o pomyśle zapomną, urodziny Warskiego nie wiem kiedy są, a pozostałych użytkowników już były. A nikt inny nie był tak zasłużony dla rozwoju Vondequ, by uczcić jego rocznicę udostępnieniem dzieła szerokiej publiczności. No to nie będzie zwiedzania :tongue4:

*@skansen:* Zabiorom po raz pierwszy użyto w innym wątku.


----------



## pmaciej7

Wilczewski - 3 dni za niekonstruktywną postawę (a co będziemy owijać w bawełnę, po prostu trolling) w wątku ze zdjęciami kobiet.


----------



## mikeleg

^^ Jakby brigować za niekonstruktywną postawę to trzeba byłoby z pół forum Już lepiej brzmi trolli.


----------



## Petr

Wnioskuję o kilka dni briga na uspokojenie:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=54434191&postcount=1585
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=56005393&postcount=1586
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=56005297&postcount=1290


----------



## Eurotram

Tak się ostatnimi czasy zastanawiam (całkiem serio),czy najlepszym wyjściem nie byłoby przydzielenie Bydgoszczy własnego Moda,który trzymałby sytuację pod kontrolą i na odpowiednim poziomie...


----------



## krystiand

^^ Ważne, żeby nie pochodził z Bydgoszczy 

PS. Od jakiś 5 dni jest spokój, żadnych kłótni, więc za dużo roboty nie ma.


----------



## mateq

^^ Wręcz przeciwnie...


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## marboro

Amnestia dla wygnancow z Bydgoszczy. Przy6laczam sie do apelu HH


----------



## Mika'el

Bania - miesiąc


----------



## .:Professor:.

Mateq chyba przegląda inne wątki. Bydgoszcz jest bardzo spokojna od momentu zbanowania kilku osób.

Taki czarny PR ze strony moderatora, nieładnie


----------



## mateq

^^ Zapraszam do wątku o lotnisku. Wczoraj poleciało tam sporo postów.


----------



## Phelot

^^ Czyli w AŻ jednym bydgoskim wątku trzeba kasować posty. Rzeczywiście dramatycznie źle jest z Bydgoszczą...


----------



## billy-the-kid

^^ Spokojnie, za to coraz więcej postów do kasowania jest w Brigi&Bany. 
Bydgoszcz żywemu nie przepuści.


----------



## Han Solo

Ja mam wniosek, że tak powiem, abstrakcyjny.

Tzn o dokładniejszy nadzór nad użytkownikami z data dołączenia _April 2010_.
Mam wrażenie, że po katastrofie mamy wysyp takich osób, które w żaden sposób nie są, ani nie chcą być związane z forum.
Szczególnie mam na myśli wątek o katastrofie w dziale lotniczym.

Niemniej, kilku nowych userów wniosło wiele celnych uwag do dyskusji.


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

Han Solo said:


> Ja mam wniosek, że tak powiem, abstrakcyjny.
> 
> Tzn o dokładniejszy nadzór nad użytkownikami z data dołączenia _April 2010_.
> Mam wrażenie, że po katastrofie mamy wysyp takich osób, które w żaden sposób nie są, ani nie chcą być związane z forum.
> Szczególnie mam na myśli wątek o katastrofie w dziale lotniczym.
> 
> Niemniej, kilku nowych userów wniosło wiele celnych uwag do dyskusji.


Podpisuję się obiema rękami, jednocześnie precyzując i konkretyzując (z mojej strony) ten wniosek:

Bardzo proszę o staranne wyczyszczenie wątków o katastrofie smoleńskiej z bredni (zwłaszcza tych nie na temat), wypisywanych przez osoby, które zawędrowały na to forum zupełnie przypadkowo, zapewne przez google'a, poszukując taniej sensacji i spiskowych teorii. Tego nie da się czytać.

Fr. M


----------



## Phelot

billy-the-kid said:


> ^^ Spokojnie, za to coraz więcej postów do kasowania jest w Brigi&Bany.


Zgadza się, np. Twój post.


billy-the-kid said:


> Bydgoszcz żywemu nie przepuści.


Proszę, nie prowokuj...


----------



## mateq

Phelot said:


> ^^ Czyli w AŻ jednym bydgoskim wątku trzeba kasować posty. Rzeczywiście dramatycznie źle jest z Bydgoszczą...


Do innych nie zaglądam. 

Ale nie ma problemu, jeśli sobie życzysz...


----------



## Mindcrasher

marboro said:


> Amnestia dla wygnancow z Bydgoszczy. Przy6laczam sie do apelu HH


I ja też się przyłączam, wartościowych użytkowników z długim stażem trudno traktowac na równi z trollami.



Eurotram said:


> Tak się ostatnimi czasy zastanawiam (całkiem serio),czy najlepszym wyjściem nie byłoby przydzielenie Bydgoszczy własnego Moda,który trzymałby sytuację pod kontrolą i na odpowiednim poziomie...


A talkinghead?


----------



## Phelot

mateq said:


> Do innych nie zaglądam.


Jeszcze lepiej... Czyli na podstawie jednego wątku doszedłeś do wniosku, że we wszystkich bydgoskich wątkach modzi mają dużo do roboty? Sam bym na to nie wpadł.


----------



## mateq

Phelot said:


> Jeszcze lepiej... Czyli na podstawie jednego wątku doszedłeś do wniosku, że we wszystkich bydgoskich wątkach modzi mają dużo do roboty? Sam bym na to nie wpadł.


Przeczytaj proszę raz jeszcze:





krystiand said:


> PS. Od jakiś 5 dni jest spokój, żadnych kłótni, więc za dużo roboty nie ma.





mateq said:


> ^^ Wręcz przeciwnie...





.:Professor:. said:


> Mateq chyba przegląda inne wątki. Bydgoszcz jest bardzo spokojna od momentu zbanowania kilku osób.
> 
> Taki czarny PR ze strony moderatora, nieładnie





mateq said:


> ^^ Zapraszam do wątku o lotnisku. Wczoraj poleciało tam sporo postów.


I zastanów się kto wyciąga zbyt daleko idące wnioski. Pisanie, że nie ma *żadnych kłótni* po prostu mija się z prawdą - co uprzejmie wyjaśniłem.

A, że swoją opinię o wątkach Bydgoskich mam i to niestety nadal negatywną, to nie jest moja wina. Jakoś musiałem sobie przecież ją wyrobić. 

Ale kto wie, być może jeszcze kilka zdecydowanych działań i rozwiązań spowoduje, że sytuacja zacznie się zmieniać.


----------



## .:Professor:.

Nie ma takiego forum w internecie na którym brakuje kłótni, więc nie rozumiem po co przywołujesz tutaj Bydgoszcz.

Faktem jest, że się u nas bardzo ostatnio uspokoiło. Co jest po części zasługą moderatorów.

Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Papaj

Wycieczki osobiste bez podania argumentów. Jakieś upomnienie albo brig by się przydał.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=56129517&postcount=1794


^^ już ok/Macieks


----------



## Petr

Proponuję zmienić nazwę wątku na: "Księga brigów, banów i Bydgoszczy"


----------



## mateq

Księga brigów i banów w Bydgoszczy?


----------



## ebveyrona

krystiand said:


> ^^ Ważne, żeby nie pochodził z Bydgoszczy


Noo!, niech będzie z Torunia:lol:


----------



## 625

DooCharles said:


> wnosze poraz kolejny o przeniesienie watku do inwestycji ukonczonych
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...7#post55773117
> __________________
> Prawo i Sprawiedliwość


Zgłaszanie do ukończonych po raz n-ty oraz polityczny sig = 3 miesiące


----------



## Eurotram

Mindcrasher said:


> A talkinghead?


No wiesz co?Żeby "swojego" Moda nie rozpoznawać... :lol:


----------



## Rewera

JPM. said:


> Masz chorą mentalność od czytania GW. (...) Tylko my ogłupieni propagandą (...) Co za mentalność.. (...) Napisz jak wytrzeźwiejesz. (...) Jak ktoś czyta za dużo GW i bezkrytycznie przyjmuje tezy w niej zawarte to efekt jest jaki jest. Jak to jest z tymi "prywatnymi" autostradami towarzyszu??


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=56215591&postcount=5922
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=56213843&postcount=5906
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=56214441&postcount=5910

Uważam, że stosunek merytorycznego poziomu wypowiedzi i nasycenia agresywnymi treściami jest u tego użytkownika niebezpiecznie niski. Nie twierdzę, że to się nadaje na regulaminową karę, ale może jakiś PM?


----------



## piob

Dodatkowo JPM. i Warsawbynight to ten sam user, więc ban za podwójne konto się należy. :]


----------



## Rewera

Serio? Skojarzył mi się dokładnie z tym użytkownikiem tylko wydał się trochę bardziej radykalny.


----------



## Natejko

Post #1159 napisany przez użytkownika *Spellshock* w tym wątku: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=859180&page=58

Nie potrafię tego nazwać inaczej niż czystym chamstwem, prosiłbym o unieszkodliwienie postu i ukaranie trolla.


----------



## GrimFadango

^^ Plus #1163, sam się idiota zacytował. Dołączam się do prośby kolegi, ja bym trolla poczęstował karmą dla trolli.

\/\/ Dzięki.


----------



## 625

3 dni.


----------



## janex_wwa

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=56267887&postcount=29

Ten "człowiek" zarejestrował się chyba tylko po to, by wyciągnąć temat sprzed pół roku.


----------



## 625

Ten człowiek, to drugie i trzecie konto usera lion12, także potrójny ban.


----------



## 625

vocatont – ban za zakładanie absurdalnych vondegóf w dziale kolejowym.


----------



## behemot

kolega nieco przesadził:


jacer said:


> No proszę chamy z Krakowa już się odezwały. Najlepiej wyśmiać miejsce zamieszkania. Chamów zabodło, że ktoś nie klęka przed ich miastem.


----------



## Mindcrasher

625 said:


> Zgłaszanie do ukończonych po raz n-ty oraz polityczny sig = 3 miesiące


Sama nazwa partii w sigu to już powód do briga?



Eurotram said:


> No wiesz co?Żeby "swojego" Moda nie rozpoznawać... :lol:


Przecież th się sporo udziela w wątkach bydgoskich


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

piob said:


> Dodatkowo JPM. i Warsawbynight to ten sam user, więc ban za podwójne konto się należy. :]


Coś jest na rzeczy.


----------



## 625

Ustalam.


----------



## familok

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=56403721&postcount=5950

Wypadałoby "pogratulować" kultury osobistej i doświadczenia życiowego... :no:


----------



## 625

Wątek lotniczy o katastrofie:


PanCerka2 said:


> Zidane 72 - napisz najlepiej od razu i proponuję to innym ,którzy są przeciwnikami jakichkolwiek wątpliwości dotyczących katastrofy - głosowałem ( -łam ) na PO . Tak dla okazania chociaż odrobiny szacunku dla tych co Was czytają .
> Brednie jakie wypisujesz po raz kolejny są żenujące - w totalnej mgle nie ma widoczności na 500 m .Człowieku - jaka była mgła w chwili katastrofy widać na każdym filmie zrobionym w kilka minut po katastrofie TU-154M .Widziałeś kiedyś LAS I OKAZAŁE DRZEWA ?!


3 dni za trollowanie bez sensu i politykę.

Konrad_32 – BAN.


----------



## ndbalbina

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=56397943&postcount=124

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=56403837&postcount=127

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=56406035&postcount=130

Ja rozumiem, że jak ktoś jeździ wyłącznie EIC "Lowrider", obwieszony blingiem, mając u boku 2 apetyczne konduktorki, to kible są dla niego be, ale chyba nie tym tonem...


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Normalny post:



techno said:


> Michał, nie do końca mogę się zgodzić z tym, co piszesz. Ceny są niskie w kontekście EIC. Ale dla ludzi, którzy EIC widzieli tylko w telewizji albo stojąc na peronie już nie. A takich ludzi jest większość. Dla takich ludzi były stworzone IR. Moi studenci też mi mówią, że wolą zapłacić mniej, i nawet pojechać na korytarzu, ale pojechać. Ich nie stać na to, by płacić jak za zboże. I zapewniam Ciebie, że większość z nich EIC nigdy nie jechała, bo ich po prostu na to nie stać (i/lub ich rodziców, co trzeba tutaj dodać).
> 
> Te 9 złotych to w dwie strony 18. I tak jak napisał GOKU, za to można zjeść dobry obiad, a ja dopiszę, że w barze mlecznym to obiad taki można zjeść dwa dni z rzędu. Dla kogoś, kto często jeździ, to są to duże pieniądze.


I czysto chamska odpowiedź:



deeleek said:


> Chłopie, gadasz jak emerytowana stara baba. Pieprzenie takich farmazonów jest niegodne faceta. Biedaczysko, aż mi łzy pociekły normalnie. Jak ktoś nie ma 9 zł żeby zapłacić za przejazd w cywilizowanych warunkach, to niech siedzi na dupie i nie jedzie, bo i tak tam, dokąd by dojechał, przywiózłby tylko swoje zgorzknienie i frustracje.


Czuję się głęboko obrażony takim chamstwem.

miesiac, to nie pierwsza wypowiedz w tym stylu - pm7


----------



## J_J

@lenin - ban na dwa tygodnie. Zobaczymy co dalej.


----------



## cichy87

co nabroił?


----------



## Macieks

JaCeK ! - dostał bana za niewłaściwe wypowiadanie się w PHP


----------



## markus1234

.....


----------



## talkinghead

No ale markus, nie uważasz, że nieco przegiąłeś?
To już nie chodziło o to kto jest kretynem, lemingiem.

Zdaję sobie sprawę, że sa w Polsce środowiska które tak myślą ale dla mnie takie myślenie jest dziwne.


----------



## markus1234

...


----------



## delfin_pl

markus1234 said:


> Oczywiscie ze przegialem. Moja wypowiedz byla zbyt krotka, aby dostrzedz jej zartobliwy charakter i to byl blad z mojej strony.
> 
> Natomaist dobrze wiesz ze nie oto chodzi, bo czym rozni sie na przyklad to ?
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=56792395&postcount=36266
> 
> ...niczym. ( i takich przykladow, ktore delfina czy BETONA dziwnym cudem zupelnie nie ruszaja sa dziesiatki)
> 
> Chodzi wiec poprostu nie o tresc wypowiedzi, tylko o pojedyncze osoby/ich poglady i szukanie pretekstu aby sie ich pozbyc. Taka praktyke moge jeszcze zrozumiec gdyby konczyla sie ona wylacznie na surowej krytyce tresci mojej wypowiedzi (co ty slusznie uczyniles) , natomiast osobiste wycieczki pod moim adresem, ktore tutaj mialem zaszczyt czytac, so ponizej wszelkiej krytyki.


marcus to co wczoraj zrobiles bylo poprostu poza wszelka krytyka, wiec sie nie dziw,i tak masz chody bo inny by juz dawno zlapal bana lub conajmniej briga za taki post, a to ze caly czas udzielasz sie w watku php, sila rzeczy bardziej sie rzuca w oczy niz posty innych forumowiczow.


----------



## talkinghead

ok. Zakończmy temat.


----------



## Petr

talkinghead said:


> Jest w mojej stopce.


Ok. Chociaż kopia nie zaszkodziłaby w pierwszym poście PHP, oczywiście z dopiskiem w nazwie wątku typu: regulamin w pierwszym poście. Prawdę mówiąc nie mam zwyczaju czytać sygnatur, chyba że rzucają się w oczy. Dziwisz się?


----------



## HAL 9010

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=56888197&postcount=5867

Delikwent ma wejście miesiąca.

^^
gdzie, nie widzę? 
625


----------



## salto_angel

Szczepann said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=56888197&postcount=5867
> 
> Delikwent ma wejście miesiąca.
> 
> ^^
> gdzie, nie widzę?
> 625


Trzeba było wrzucić do cytatów. :lol: Gość chciał zagadać onetowo, ale społeczność FPW jest na straży


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1131425

spam

już nie - pm7


----------



## Petr

Awatar i sygnatura - temu panu już dziękujemy:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=597015

usunąłem awart i sygnature - miesiąc urlopu/P


----------



## Patryjota

mania tramwaj kolej - BANNED wrócił pod innym nikiem - zasada znana


----------



## el_bartez

W wątku o szczecińskich tramwajach



szczecinski styl said:


> Radna Marzena jest żenująca i nawet gdybym na forumku wyzywał ją od ku... ew to byłoby to mniej żenujące niż jej oburzenie na 'zjeżdżaj z torów'. tępe ci ps ko


Dwa tygodnie na naukę kultury i dr ug ie dwa na wy le cz en ie zj ąk an ia - pm7


----------



## desmo

To już przegięcie:


nunek87 said:


> szkoda tego meczu z Widzewem ale wyszło dzięki temu kto jest kibicem prawdziwym a kto kibicem sukcesu ... z reszta pod koniec meczu pikniki i kibice sukcesu dostali " pozdrowienia"
> 
> *p.s STOP POLICYJNEJ PROWOKACJI CHWDP*


^^
ban
625


----------



## 625

obywatel3 said:


> Buractwo jest twoją cechą charakterystyczną, o czym wszyscy już wiedzą na tym forum i tyle w temacie.


ban po 2 takich postach.


----------



## demmat

widzę że nikt nie zareagował, więc wkleję do tego wątku bo tu też pasuje:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=57014445&postcount=5438

^^
tydzień
625


----------



## behemot

jacer said:


> Jeszcze się zapytam, gdzie są ekolodzy i dlaczego nie ratują ptaszków, robactwa i kwiatków na terenach, które zostały zalane. Setki łąk zalane z Naturą 2000.
> 
> W innych wypadkach przy pogłębianiu rzek podnosili by larum, że ptaszki cierpia. Gdzie teraz jesteście debile???


Tego pana nieco za bardzo ponosi. to jeden z kilku jego agresywnych postów w wątku o powodzi.


----------



## pmaciej7

jacer said:


> Oczywiście drzewa sobie rosną w korycie rzeki, bo jest bardzo trudno je wyciać. hno:
> 
> Pod sąd powinno się wszystkich odpowiedzialnych postawić.
> 
> *Macie swoje PO. :lol:*





jacer said:


> Jeszcze się zapytam, gdzie są ekolodzy i dlaczego nie ratują ptaszków, robactwa i kwiatków na terenach, które zostały zalane. Setki łąk zalane z Naturą 2000.
> 
> W innych wypadkach przy pogłębianiu rzek podnosili by larum, że ptaszki cierpia. *Gdzie teraz jesteście debile???*


Polityka poza php i słownictwo = 2 tygodnie.


----------



## Granite

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=57119117&postcount=520


przerwany_wal said:


> ufff, ale mi ulzylo...
> Juz sie wystraszylem, ze spadek bedzie ciagly, ale na szczescie idzie w gore.
> Panowie i Panie - jedziemy na 9m60cm.




Żart niesmaczny w połączeniu z nickiem i ilością postów. Takim ludziom chyba można podziękować.



^^Masakra:crazy: Oczywiście BAN/Mika'el


----------



## tombaks

^^ Zbanować z miejsca - przyszłości na forum bym mu nie wróżył.
Można go na do widzenia potraktować tym http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRA6wedXE0U .


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=624091

Tutaj też agent, co się zarejestrował i z miejsca politycznie.


----------



## Frater M.:M.:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=57120065&postcount=950 klasyczny trolling


----------



## MichalJ

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=57159205&postcount=866

User i post do wycięcia.


----------



## Lankosher

Ban dla tego pana...
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=57159205&postcount=866
^^
625


----------



## desmo

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=57197149&postcount=1058

Zaczyna się nam w tamtym wątku onet robić.

Uroczyste pożegnanie trolla odbyło się o godz. 9.11 - pm7


----------



## stasiekkk

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=57197149&postcount=1058 :w małopolski wątek powodziowy wkracza wielka polityka


----------



## Łukasz Okoński

j24 said:


> gdyby nie ten ch... z torunia i przygłup z ludowic powstała by u nas baza


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=57217899&postcount=3204


----------



## krystiand

To cie cieszy? Czy bronisz panów prezydenta i marszałka? Lepiej wklej cały kontekst tej wypowiedzi...


----------



## kiwi_74

Łukasz Okoński;57221077 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=57217899&postcount=3204


wyrwane z kontekstu, a poza tym nieładnie walić we własne gniazdo. Pragnę przypomnieć, że te czasy minęły jakiś czas temu. dziś już niewielu osobom tym zaimponujesz
Wstyd.


----------



## kafarek

Czy któryś z moderatorów kontroluje gorący wątek o fali powodziowej w Warszawie ??
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1135305&page=10


Dziwne tam są spięcia i naskakiwania,całkowicie niepotrzebne

Na chwilę tam zajrzałem - pm7


----------



## marboro

Łukasz Okoński;57221077 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=57217899&postcount=3204


No prosze na forum od miesiaca 4 posty w tym donos. Dobry jestes


----------



## Tomektoon

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=57245511&postcount=10951 Zbanowany wrócił, dyskusja dalej trwa...

robimy mu papę - pm7


----------



## Wesoły Romek

ar156 said:


> Jakie panikarstwo? Co ty pieprzysz? Metr wody więcej nie spowoduje zalania Wilanowa. Wały są przystosowane do 9m poziomu wody. Wilanów byłby zalany jedynie w sytuacji przerwania wału.
> 
> CNK niewątpliwie byłoby pod wodą.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=57270757

może jakieś ostrzeżenie ?



^^^^*Ar156 *ostrzeżenie, ale jego rozmówca, czyli *ulbrek* brig 5 dni za słownictwo/Mika'el


----------



## Mika'el

*lockk *:banned:

BAN za trolling i wszczynanie city vs. city.


----------



## mmjp

czy zbanowny user *Włodek z Grunwaldu *dostał pozwolenie na powrót? mateq dał mu kontrowersyjnego bana prewencyjnego, potem zakładał kolejne konta. Teraz pojawił się "tajemniczy" user, również Włodek i również z Grunwaldu i również z takimi samymi poglądami. Tyle że "struga idiotę" tzn. twierdzi że jest kimś innym.


Wlodzimierz Nowak said:


> Dziękuję! Co prawda pomylono mnie tam wtedy z kimś  Nie wiem jaki jest obyczaj na forum - czy po takim czasie podejmować polemikę? Za dużo nieuzasadnionej, moim zdaniem, krytyki się tam pojawiło.


----------



## mateq

^^ O ile sobie przypominam, to nie dostał pozwolenia. Zaraz sprawdzę czy to na pewno ten sam user.


----------



## KKtw

^^
Nie mam nic przeciwko temu użytkownikowi, ale mógłby swoich postów traktujących z grubsza o jednym i tym samym nie rozrzucać po nieopdowiednich wątkach. Dlatego poproszę o przesunięcie poniższych wypowiedzi:

Post
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=57146841&postcount=3276

i post:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=57148005&postcount=1047

tu:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=738232&page=91 ,

chyba że wypowiedzi zbanowanego użytkownika będą skasowane.


----------



## mihau_2x

mmjp said:


> czy zbanowny user *Włodek z Grunwaldu *dostał pozwolenie na powrót? mateq dał mu kontrowersyjnego bana prewencyjnego, potem zakładał kolejne konta. Teraz pojawił się "tajemniczy" user, również Włodek i również z Grunwaldu i również z takimi samymi poglądami. Tyle że "struga idiotę" tzn. twierdzi że jest kimś innym.


Od samego początku było w 100% wiadomo, że to jest ten sam użytkownik, a przecież zarejestrował się drugi raz dawno temu. Po krótkim czasie od jego ponownej rejestracji nie został usunięty, więc myślałem, że "dostał pozwolenie", co mnie bardzo ucieszyło. Teraz, gdy dyskusje podważające bezsensowne inwestycje znów się zaczęły nagle "dowiadujecie się", że to ta sama osoba. Gratuluję bezstronności. Nie będę nawet dyskutował, bo szkoda czasu i nie ma szans. Z pewnymi poglądami po prostu nie ma się tutaj życia. Co najważniejsze sobie skopiowałem, bo pewnie zostało usunięte, zapamiętam na przyszłość.

Pozdrawiam zadowolonych z siebie "odkrywców ukrytej tożsamości".


----------



## mmjp

mihau_2x said:


> Od samego początku było w 100% wiadomo, że to jest ten sam użytkownik, a przecież zarejestrował się drugi raz dawno temu. Po krótkim czasie od jego ponownej rejestracji nie został usunięty, więc myślałem, że "dostał pozwolenie", co mnie bardzo ucieszyło. Teraz, gdy dyskusje podważające bezsensowne inwestycje znów się zaczęły nagle "dowiadujecie się", że to ta sama osoba. Gratuluję bezstronności. Nie będę nawet dyskutował, bo szkoda czasu i nie ma szans. Z pewnymi poglądami po prostu nie ma się tutaj życia. Co najważniejsze sobie skopiowałem, bo pewnie zostało usunięte, zapamiętam na przyszłość.
> 
> Pozdrawiam zadowolonych z siebie "odkrywców ukrytej tożsamości".


Ja od samego początku wiedziałem że to ta sama osoba. Jednak jak user "jedzie na głupa" i twierdzi że jest kimś innym to trudno z czymś takim na forum jest jedno postępowanie. Jest jedna zasada. Nieważne co, po karze (brig lub ban) nie ma możliwości ponownej rejestracji. Chyba że dostanie się zgodę moderatorów. Wielu userów przez ten zakaz na zawsze pożegnało się z forum, bo po czasowych brigach zamiast odczekać swoje rejestrowało się ponownie.

I jeszcze jedno. Wcale nie uważam, że pierwszy ban był całkowicie uzasadniony. (O ile pamiętam nie uczestniczyłem w całych tych dyskusjach o tunelu pod Maltą.) Pan Nowak jest irytujący, a jego poglądy są lata świetlne moich, ale gdybym to ja decydował to żadnego prewencyjnego bana by nie było.


----------



## mihau_2x

mmjp said:


> Ja od samego początku wiedziałem że to ta sama osoba. Jednak jak user "jedzie na głupa" i twierdzi że jest kimś innym to trudno z czymś takim na forum jest jedno postępowanie.


Nie zwróciłem w ogóle uwagi na ten wpis"mylicie mnie z kimś innym", bo myslałem, że Włodek z Grunwaldu jest tu ponownie "za zgodą". Jeśli rzeczywiście w ten sposób chciał się podać za kogoś innego, to zwracam honor. Aczkolwiek z jego wypowiedzi wynika, że jest człowiekiem poważnym, starszym od większości z nas, więc nie wiem dlaczego miałby się bawić w takie coś, żeby potem być zwalczanym niczym "Dziecko Neostrady" na forach internetowych.

Płakać nie będę , bo każdy kto chce przeczytać co W.N ma do powiedzenia może zajrzeć na forum gazety.pl. Zbulwersowało mnie to tylko nieco, bo ban pojawił się krótko po napisaniu przez pana Nowaka takiego postu:


> Muszę Cię uprzedzić, że to forum ma coraz gorszą sławę. Ponoć jest penetrowane i zdarzało się usuwanie ludzi za nieprawomyślne poglądy. Nie wiem czy dotyczyło to wątków poznańskich, nie mniej spotkałem się już z trzema takimi opiniami wśród czytujących to forum znajomych (pracownicy naukowi również spoza Poznania, więc raczej poważni ludzie).


Po prostu - myślałem, że dawno temu, zaraz po opublikowaniu pierwszego postu przez w/w użytkownika ktoś tutaj napisał, że został dopuszczony czy coś takiego [rzadko tutaj zaglądam] i wszystko było jasne. Tymczasem krótko po opublikowaniu w/w postu wszyscy nagle "dowiadują się", że to Włodek z Grunwaldu. 

Może trochę przesadzam, ale zawsze tak reaguję, gdy obrywa ktoś, kogo poglądy są choć trochę podobne do moich


----------



## demmat

Proszę o utemperowanie użytkownika arturro666. Między innym za takie wypowiedzi:



arturro666 said:


> ^^ Należysz do elektoratu Kononowicza?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=57306521&postcount=375



arturro666 said:


> Ale urwał!


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=57335371&postcount=374

Zresztą jak przeglądałem jego posty, to rzadko pisze coś dłuższego niż 3 wyrazy.


----------



## MichalJ

Spam:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=629993

załatwiony - pm7


----------



## rybenbaum

billy-the-kid said:


> ^^ No właśnie, wnoszę o utworzenie nowego prawa na SSC, zabraniającego lżenia, naigrywania się, zniesławiania i oczerniania byłych użytkowników. :|


Yyy, ale ja naprawdę lubię takie postaci out-of-the-box.

Dlatego się zmartwiłem, że zaczął się... hmm... nieodpowiednio odnosić do innych użytkowników. 

Przepraszam, jeśli ktoś się poczuł urażony.


----------



## mari00

Z góry przepraszam za ot, ale ciekawi mnie za co został zbringowany user Matticit [http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=155179], no i oczywiście jak długa przysługuje mu kara. Nie żeby specjalnie brakowało mi postów tego użytkownika, jednak ciekawi mnie za co można mieć tak już długiego bringa?


----------



## krystiand

Bri*n*ga to on może mieć wiecznego :lol:


----------



## mari00

Faktycz*n*ie, głupi ja!
dzięki krystiand,Twoje zdrowie:cheers:


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

vogafe - 3 dni za wyzywanie od idiotów itp.


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=57860803&postcount=122

To był jak na razie jedyny post tego użytkownika. I ostatni. pm7


----------



## 625

korver said:


> a co cię chłopcze w mojej wypowiedzi "powaliło"?


3 dni


----------



## Dantiscum

Wątek o stadionie GOSiR w Gdyni:



soveregin said:


> Kurnik to masz na Traugutta gdyby nie euro 2012 to wiesz gdzie byscie grali, ale państwowe pieniądze.:lol:


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=57920851&postcount=1561



soveregin said:


> To jest temat o stadionie dla Arki i Bałtyku i nie dla euro 2012 takze brig przydałby sie dla Ciebie. Takzde wez tu nie pouczaj ludzi ktorzy przez lata beda tam chodzic a nie na stadion zbudowany na panstwowe pieniadze w ramach euro.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=57921553&postcount=1563



soveregin said:


> To jest jasne juz od dawna. Trzeba było zrobić na Trauguta 20 tysiecy tak jak w lidze angielskiej a nie to lotnisko gdzie ptaki zawracają i swiat sie konczyna 45 tysia z atmosfera jak na papiezu.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=57922371&postcount=1565

To o budowanym na EURO stadionie w Gdańsku. Ja rozumiem, że każdy ma prawo nie być entuzjastą tej inwestycji, ale żeby zaraz w taki sposób to uzewnętrzniać? 
Do tego te bzdury o budowaniu z państwowych pieniędzy... hno:

W ogóle cała dyskusja tam jest według mnie do wycięcia, zrobiło się GA vs. GD.

^^
miesiąc
625


----------



## 625

Osmoza said:


> Zapewne będzie to obraz poświęcony Simonowi Molowi, ostatniemu prawdziwemu antyfaszyście, który co krok musiał się spotykać z przejawami rasizmu i nietolerancji.
> 
> Ehhh zazwyczaj kiedy to faszolskie (bo antyfaszyści się od faszystów niczym nie różnią) stowarzyszenie się za coś bierze, to wychodzi wielka kicha, bo albo próbują wmawiać ludziom jakieś poglądy albo zaczynają tropić wszechobecnych "faszystów".


O akcji wykopmy rasizm ze stadionów. Miesiąc.


----------



## Vanaheim

Drugie konto: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=57960295&postcount=1209


----------



## Bedenk

Znów się pojawił jakiś nowo zarejestrowany w wątku o imigracji (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=57976195#post57976195) - ufoludek2010.
Tzn. pewnie nie nowy, tylko trzecie konto tego HK. Koleś jest niesamowity, rejestruje się na forum o wieżowcach i ciągle pisze jacy to Murzyni są źli. :nuts:

ban/PLH


----------



## Virgileq

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=57995853&postcount=1434

POlitykowanie

EDIT:// Poprawilem linka. Mnie osobiscie to razi 

Pzdr

autor w brigu, wiec dziekuje


----------



## rybenbaum

To chyba miało być zabawne


Szop said:


> Degenaraci mordercy samobójcy. Nie dziwne, że wybrali Hitlera.


----------



## kamilbuk

Nie chciałbym być konfidentem, ale tego nie sposób tolerować:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=58064793&postcount=5376

EDIT: rybenbaum mnie wyprzedził


----------



## demmat

to jeszcze do kolekcji posty Szopa z tego samego wątku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=58097171&postcount=5380

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=58097239&postcount=5381


----------



## pmaciej7

Wątek przeczyszczony, Szop ma miesiąc na ogranięcie się.


----------



## Tomasz M. Bladyniec

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=58173035&postcount=6



Tomeyk said:


> Mam też cichą nadzieję, że najszybciej będą wymierać zachodnie regiony Ukrainy - im mniej wrogów Polski tym lepiej.


Czy mamy zamiar tolerować tego rodzaju wypowiedzi na FPW?

^^
rok
625


----------



## Ismat Chan

Rok?hno: Przesada. Można prosić o uzasadnienie? Chciałbym w jego imieniu wnieść apelację.


----------



## 625

Radość z wymierania narodu i określanie go wrogim? Niech się cieszy, że nie na stałe.


----------



## 625

^^
Ponieważ zrozumiał błąd, skracam do miesiąca, ale będę miał go na oku.


----------



## Morava

Tomeyk to bardzo porządny forumowicz. Może powiedział o jedno słowo za dużo, ale bez przesady...


----------



## Rewera

Rok to zdecydowanie za dużo było już od początku. Powinieneś to przyznać 625.


----------



## Eyk88

Rewera said:


> Rok to zdecydowanie za dużo było już od początku. Powinieneś to przyznać 625.


Przepraszam że się wtrącam, ale 625 postąpił bardzo dobrze. Dokładnie opisał powód briga i nie widzę tu powodów do lamentowania.
Każdy może popełnić błąd i absolutnie nie jestem za banowaniem lub roczną karą dla *Tomeyk*-a, ale przeczytajcie jeszcze raz co Ona napisał. 
Tego typu teksty kojarzą mi się bardzo z II WW...


----------



## shinzen

Spellshock said:


> Jak wejdziesz na moje osiedle, to ja i moje ziomki cie zabija.


Nie wiem a propos czego to napisał, ale to raczej nie miejsce na tego typu teksty.

ban - pm7


----------



## 625

Rewera said:


> Rok to zdecydowanie za dużo było już od początku. Powinieneś to przyznać 625.


Skróciłem po rozmowie.


----------



## takisobiektoś

*[Wrocław] Stadion Miejski Euro2012 [Głupie pytanie|Głupi komentarz = brig!] *



arnix19 said:


> 1.Czyżby nie umieli zamontować, a może coś nie pasuje? Stopnie zrobili tak równe, że chyba bardziej zepsuć nie mogli.
> 2. Już wiem. Idą zgodnie z planem. Jeden rygiel na dzień. Wczoraj próba obciążeniowa metalowymi rurami, rano próba wysięgnika pod obciążeniem najlżejszym ryglem, przerwa dla fotoreporterów, później czytanie instrukcji montażu rygla nr 1, zawieszenie zawiesia do rygla nr 1, przerwa śniadaniowa, odbiór mocowania, instruktaż stanowiskowy dla monterów, zmiana dźwigowego i .... odłożyć na boisko bo za krótki.
> Dawać drugi rygiel, a tego odesłać do Niemiec niech poprawią.:banana:
> 3. Z postu powyżej: "Dziś zamontowano pierwsze cztery ze 156 elementów".
> Dlaczego ich nie możemy zobaczyć? Może zamontowali na stadionie w Niemczech .. przez pomyłkę.
> 4. Oczywiście rygle są długie na 15 metrów, a nie wysokie.
> 5. Kolejność montażu rygli oczywiście właściwa.





arnix19 said:


> *Nie czepiam, tylko jaja robię.* Dokładniej to oni robią jaja z tym montażem. Jeśli dziś nie zamontują dwóch to co będzie z ryglami opartymi na trzech słupach?


To może tak dla jaj, dać mu trochę odpocząć od forum ?


----------



## Bastian.

Oh bez przesady, to tylko mały OT, nikogo nie obraża. W większosci wątków są takie posty i jakoś mało komu to wadzi.


----------



## krystiand

No wiesz, ale tytuł wątku jasno określa zasady :lol:


----------



## takisobiektoś

Bastian. said:


> Oh bez przesady, to tylko mały OT, nikogo nie obraża. W większosci wątków są takie posty i jakoś mało komu to wadzi.



Wpisy tego forumowicza zaczynają drażnić coraz więcej osób, o czym się można przekonać czytając wątek.
Może jakaś "żółta kartka" wystarczy?Tak czy inaczej , proszę o zwrócenie mu uwagi.


----------



## Mika'el

*StaraKurwa* :banned:BAN. Juz za sam nick sie należy.Te 3 posty co zdążył spłodzić tez do najmądrzejszych nie należą.

Edit:widzę, że to nowe wcielenie użytkownika Spellshock, który został zbanowany.


----------



## Conrado

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=303762&page=579#post58405407
^^W takiej sytuacja miał być brig! A jemu się zdecydowanie przyda i nawet taki pretekst jest odpowiedni!


----------



## Michał78

^^ Ubiegles mnie Conrado, leje sie z niego pol dnia, jest napisane z kilka razy ze te kontenery nie dla robotnikow, ale oczywiscie arnix wie lepiej. W kazdym poscie zaznacza ze pracuje na budowie i ma sztab ludzi pod soba. Śmieszny uzytkownik...


----------



## Sandacz nizinny

Ale chyba zgłaszacie 2 różne osoby  Moim zdaniem zasłużyli obaj.


----------



## Conrado

Wg mnie zasłużył tylko arnix, ale to oceni 625.


----------



## Conrado

Niestety, chyba user arnix pozostanie w naszym gronie, bo mimo gróźb dla innych, on nie podległ pod równą karę.hno: A szkoda, bo tylko się wymądrza i odstrasza ludzi, którzy wnoszą wiele do wątku ( np. Sidorowski )!


----------



## skansen

Poczekaj Conrado, niech jeszcze parę razy zademonstruje swoją jękliwą histerię budowlaną i być może pożegna się z nami na zawsze... Cierpliwości.


----------



## Conrado

Poczekamy, bo co zrobić?
Powinniśmy bronić i 'traktować lepiej' userów typu Sidorowski i innych ludzi, którzy mają do bezpośredni kontakt z budowami. Bądź co bądź mamy od niego sporo zdjęć i pewnych informacji. To jest powód żeby taktować go jak złote jajo!


----------



## pmaciej7

Tom Gore:
Tyle razy zaczepiał, prowokował, prosił o interwencję moderatora, aż się w końcu doprosił.

Za trolling normalnie byłby brig, ale w jego karierze to już piąty, a więc ban. Dodatkową okolicznością obciążającą są dwa zlikwidowane już wcześniej konta (TGor i Poonsy).


----------



## 625

Wrocek_fan said:


> Bosssze...., czy zawsze wszystko trzeba mówić jak do dziecka. Wiesz co to skrót myślowy? Zakładam, że rozmawiam z ludźmi inteligentnymi.


3 dni.


----------



## 625

Maciej.K said:


> Zamykanie ulic to *faszyzm*, nagle wszyscy MUSZĄ być ekologiczni bo to jest trendi, super i w ogóle ach och. Rozmawiać i zachęcać tak, zakazywać nie.


3 dni.


----------



## wiewior

Powrót trójmiejskiego trolla drogowego:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=58450639&postcount=743

^^
gdzie? 
625


----------



## J.T.Fly

Kolega Bartas2004 o łódzkich aktywistach rowerowych:


> Skąd się biorą tacy idioci?


Tu

^^
3 dni
625

Oj, nazbierał sobie, czas to przemyśleć...


----------



## capo_di_tutti_capi

> Wrocek_fan, 3 dni.


Bez przesady. Chyba jakoś niespecjalnie md.sign się tym nie przejął, a dyskusja o Wyszyńskiego poszła już szybko naprzód.


----------



## 625

capo_di_tutti_capi said:


> Bez przesady. Chyba jakoś niespecjalnie md.sign się tym nie przejął, a dyskusja o Wyszyńskiego poszła już szybko naprzód.


To nie pierwszy raz, gdy próbuje merytoryczną dyskusję zepchnąć na boczne tory. I w tym cały myk, ale więcej wieczorem


----------



## Ellilamas

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=58415213&postcount=37949
określanie kogoś mianem "lewaka" chyba nie było u nas mile widziane. To raz.
A dwa - onetowy poziom w wielu innych wypowiedziach, zwłaszcza w wątkach sportowych.


----------



## kowal 3D

Ile razy było mówione, że tu się nie pisze skarg z PHP?


----------



## GiovanniL

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=58523729&postcount=109

Czy ktoś mógłby zrobić porządek z tym tr... użytkownikiem? Nie wnosi absolutnie nic do tematu, nie ma nic do powiedzenia, a swoim uprzedzeniom daje upust siląc się na docinki, którym daleko do mądrych. Wogóle odkąd jestem na forum nie przypominam sobie bym widział jego wypowiedź dłuższą niż jedna linijka.


----------



## pmaciej7

^^ A ja widziałem takie wypowiedzi. Zresztą to jest taki wątek, że można sobie poużywać.


----------



## GiovanniL

Aha, czyli jest przyzwolenie na otwartą wojnę tak? No to mi się to podoba, tylko czy tak powinni pracować moderatorzy?


----------



## pmaciej7

Można by nie pozwolić na takie rozmowy, jakie prowadzicie w tym wątku. Ale wtedy trzeba by pokasować Twoje posty. A ten wątek w ogóle zamknąć.

Dla przypomnienia: Głównym tematem zainteresowania na tym forum jest budowa stadionów, a nie to, kto jest prawdziwym kibicem i jakiego koloru powinny być krzesełka.


----------



## rediwan

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=58529193&postcount=11359

Prosze o upomnienie tego uzytkownika. Znowu watek o PGE arenie. Statystyki wyciagniete z palca, jest osobny watek do tego typu spraw.

edit:

i jeszcze dla tego pana
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=58545257&postcount=11364

za obrazanie innych uzytkownikow.


----------



## el nino

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=58531131&postcount=3822

W ogóle przydały by się przewietrzyć tamten wątek...

3 dni/PLH


----------



## pmaciej7

vogafe - brak szacunku dla rozmówców - miesiąc

Edit:
po pmce zmiana decyzji - ban


----------



## Hyper

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=58557021&postcount=306

ogólnie wypowiada się tylko w wątkach piłkarskich. Irytował już w wątku o I lidze.

Wypowiada się też w php. Równie merytorycznie. Na razie tylko kasacja. pm7


----------



## gtfokthx

pmaciej7 said:


> vogafe - brak szacunku dla rozmówców - miesiąc
> 
> Edit:
> po pmce zmiana decyzji - ban


Czy jest szansa na ujawnienie choć rąbka tajemnicy, czym się tym razem popisał (w sensie w PMce), czy nie? Oczywiście rozumiem, że to jednak prywatna korespondencja i jeśli nie, to nawet nie odpisuj, zrozumiem.


----------



## pmaciej7

^^ Jako adresat wiadomości jestem jej dysponentem i mogę ją upublicznić.



vogafe said:


> popłakałem się
> 
> tylko brig? :lol: Tylko na tyle cię stać [tu wyzwiska]?


W sumie standard wypowiedzi znany z php.


----------



## Marek_VF

Nasz JKM-owiec zbanowany? Oh noez, bo jeszcze zacznie być spokój na PHP.


----------



## gtfokthx

@pmaciej7 - dzięki.


----------



## wiewior

"Kibice" w natarciu:


> Ojej, biedna Cracovia jest obiektem rasitowskich żartów i przyśpiewek...No cóż, to i tak nic w porównaniu do tego na co zasługują ci mordercy...


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=58562619&postcount=131


----------



## pmaciej7

skansen said:


> ...a skansę?


Ten to z paragrafu o ortografii :tongue4:


----------



## Han Solo

z drugiej strony, w warszawskich wątkach jest chyba 3 marcusów - i raczej sobie nie wadzą. 

Więc trzeba z wyczuciem.


----------



## takisobiektoś

^^Dobrze, że nie ma trzech w PHP :lol:


----------



## Slaworow85

Ok rozumiem.

Idea z aluzjami do nicków była typu: "777 - nowy, lepszy szatan"


----------



## Rewera

pmaciej7 said:


> Jasssne...
> 
> To ja w takim razie oficjalnie zapowiadam, że wszystkie nicki typu (...) *626*


No to ja mam już kandydata do kasacji z tego paragrafu. Otóż użytkownik 625 zarejestrował się niecały miesiąc po użytkowniku 627, który to użytkownik nie jest żadną fikcyjną rejestracją ma bowiem ponad 400 postów, więc można go uznać za tożsamość internetową. 

Niebywały przypadek kradzieży tożsamości internetowej, co zrobisz pmaciej7?:lol:


----------



## bart_breslau

A pode mnie podszył się jakiś festiwal wrocławski- "Wroclove". I co mam robić?
Dajcie im bana:lol:


----------



## Han Solo

Rewera said:


> Niebywały przypadek kradzieży tożsamości internetowej, co zrobisz pmaciej7?:lol:


:lol:

To was załatwił


----------



## pmaciej7

Rewera said:


> Niebywały przypadek kradzieży tożsamości internetowej, co zrobisz pmaciej7?


_Lex retro non agit_, mój drogi 

Zresztą administratora nie mogę zbanować.


----------



## adritt

Sielwolf
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=59364155#post59364155

Sorki, ale można prosic o usunięcie jego postu i pouczenie, bo takiego g...a dawno nie czytałem!


----------



## pmaciej7

*fanUltras* - 3 dni za słownictwo w wątku o mś.


----------



## J_J

@ vlad - 10 dni. To jest już ostatni brig, bo powinien być ban. Mam dość jego prostackich odzywek na forum.


----------



## glicek

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=59416179&postcount=39481
Czy za insynuowanie komuś zoofilii nie należy się brig?


----------



## pmaciej7

glicek said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=59416179&postcount=39481
> Czy za insynuowanie komuś zoofilii nie należy się brig?


Podobnie jak za ten post i jeszcze parę innych:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=59410469&postcount=39472


----------



## Bedenk

...a wnioski z PHP nie miały być zgłaszane w księdze...


----------



## 625

Fanatic Kg – ban. Za kibicostwo.


----------



## Popiel

pmaciej7 said:


> Podobnie jak za ten post i jeszcze parę innych:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=59410469&postcount=39472


Te parę innych to Ty to piszesz o mnie?


----------



## Vanaheim

Emocje sięgneły zenitu:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=59454751&postcount=2670


----------



## Tomek 2008

Wiele wcześniejszych jego postów w tym wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=826878&page=101 nadaje się do kosza, ale z tym to już zdecydowanie przeholował: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=59451331&postcount=2005


^^5 dni za wszczynanie sporów i niewłaściwy język/ Mika'el


----------



## Han Solo

Ksenofob said:


> Władze miejskie nadały ich imiona ulicom Warszawy po to, aby okazać szacunek i żeby nawet *analfabeci* wiedzieli o ich poświęceniu.
> 
> Więc:
> *CZY MOŻESZ POPRAWIĆ SWÓJ POST!?!*
> 
> :no:





Ksenofob said:


> *Oprócz problemów z pisaniem masz też problemy z czytaniem?*
> 
> *Popraw* swoje posty, ja wtedy usunę moje uwagi.
> 
> EOT



1. Pisanie dużą czcionką (krzyk)
2. Pisanie w trybie rozkazującym.
3. Nazwanie mnie analfabetą.
4. Obrażanie.

Prosiłbym o zwrócenie na tego użytkownika. Te posty były akurat do mnie, ale wcześniej widziałem, że psuł atmosferę w innych warszawskich wątkach zwracając się podobnym tonem do innych userów.

IMHO, gdyby nie spuścił z tonu to przydałby mu się 3dniowy prysznic.


----------



## wiewior

Powrót trolla:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=59493273&postcount=751

Powrót trolla na bana - pm7


----------



## Gatsby

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=60290533&postcount=4927

czy chodzi może o to, że psy we Wrocławiu robią kupy? (fuj). to rzeczywiście potwarz.

a w ogóle, to Adritt cierpi chyba za moje _winy_. sorry, kolego


----------



## Han Solo

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=627557

poddaje pod rozwage nick i podpis pod nickiem nowego uzytkownika. innych zastrzeżeń nie mam, choć pachnie mi to polityką.


----------



## k%

skansen said:


> A pamiętacie mateja z Łodzi?





demmat said:


> A pamiętacie martina z Warszawy??.


Pamiętam i uważam, że nadal powinni być tu z nami.

W końcu jesteśmy tu dla architektury, a nie kłótni politycznych czy innych tematów, jak ktoś dużo wnosi na forum powinien być traktowany zawsze łagodniej niż ktoś kto tylko spamuje w wątkach politycznych.


----------



## skansen

^^ Trzy dni to nie koniec świata, nikomu korona z głowy nie spadnie. Najwyżej powstrzyma się na przyszłość od wrzucania bezsensownych komentarzy.


----------



## demmat

Han Solo said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=627557
> 
> poddaje pod rozwage nick i podpis pod nickiem nowego uzytkownika. innych zastrzeżeń nie mam, choć pachnie mi to polityką.


Wydaję mi się że był już zgłaszany. Ale moderatorów to nie ruszyło (nie oceniam, czy dobrze czy źle, po prostu stwierdzam fakt).


----------



## pmaciej7

Upał szkodzi.



polska_immortalz said:


> Kilkanaście dramatycznych telefonów dziennie odbierają członkowie Toruńskiego Towarzystwa Ochrony Praw Zwierząt. Wszystkie dotyczą psów oraz bydła, którym właściciele nie dają wody. W te upalne dni problem dotyczy calej Polski.


Takie wpisy znalazły się w wątkach:

[Gniezno] Inwestycje 
[Tomaszów Mazowiecki] Inwestycje 
[Radomsko]Inwestycje 
[Kutno] Inwestycje 
[Łódź] Biurowiec Kopcińskiego 75, Nowa 32 
[Piotrków Trybunalski] Inwestycje 
[Białystok] Mieszkaniówka w budowie 
[Iława] Inwestycje 
[Gdynia] Śródmieście - koncepcje rozwoju 
[Olsztyn] Nowości i zapowiedzi 
[Szczecin] Biurowiec Oxygen 
[Legnica] Remonty 
[Warszawa] Złota 44 [Hydepark] 
[Katowice] Remont Spodka 
[Wrocław] Komunikacja we Wrocławiu - Hyde-Park 
[Zielona Góra] Centrum Sportowo-Rekreacyjne 
[Lubuskie] Inwestycje 
[Piła] Galerie handlowe 
[Poznań] ZOO 

19 zaspamowanych wątków - 21 dni briga


----------



## krystiand

3 dni za spam w wątku + 1 dzień za każdy kolejny wątek? 

Co ciekawe ten spam był wrzucany z sensem - żadne miasto się nie powtarza :lol:


----------



## Eyk88

pmaciej7 said:


> Upał szkodzi.
> 19 zaspamowanych wątków - 21 dni briga


To na pewno wina user-a? Jest tu już długo i wątpię żeby strzelił taką głupotę bo to już na bana się nadaje.


----------



## Eyk88

Del, ban?

Damy temu wątkowi szansę - z odpowiednim tytułem, w odpowiednim dziale.


----------



## pmaciej7

Eyk88 said:


> To na pewno wina user-a? Jest tu już długo i wątpię żeby strzelił taką głupotę bo to już na bana się nadaje.


No właśnie też mnie to zaskoczyło. 4 lata na forum bez wybryków i nagle taki wyskok. Dlatego przyjmuję, że to chwilowe skutki upału i tylko brig. 



krystiand said:


> 3 dni za spam w wątku + 1 dzień za każdy kolejny wątek?


Albo tak: 18 wątków (19 był o zoo, to jakiś tam związek niby jest) + dodatkowo 3 odpowiedzi innych użytkowników, które musiałem skasować.

O ile skasowanie jego postów poszło gładko (jednym klikiem), to tamte trzy musiałem odnaleźć otwierając każdy wątek z osobna  Jak teraz patrzę na swój nakład pracy, to trzeba było dać więcej :no:


----------



## salto_angel

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=60402107&postcount=12736

Powiedziałbym, że nie na miejscu obrażenie jest konserwatorów zabytków i wyzywanie ich od idiotów. Proszę o zwrócenie uwagi temu userowi.


----------



## behemot

W nawiązaniu do postu #4941

Są jednak równi i równiejsi? :|
Adritt nie trolował, jak jacer, w wątkach innych miast.


----------



## 625

behemot said:


> W nawiązaniu do postu #4941
> 
> Są jednak równi i równiejsi? :|
> Adritt nie trolował, jak jacer, w wątkach innych miast.


Trollował tak samo jak el_barto.


----------



## behemot

^^
Oraz jacer, który briga nie dostał, mimo, że jego wstawki są coraz bardziej "odważne".


----------



## talkinghead

Fellow_traveler said:


> Dlaczego uzytkownik ja_kubek2 podobno za tego posta dostaje natychmiastowego briga, a wobec autorow tak oburzajacych zestawien nie wyciaga sie konsekwencji?
> calosc oczywiscie z PHP, nad ktorym momentami chyba za trudno jest zapanowac.


Dlatego, że ja tak zadecydowałem - PHP ma niesprawiedliwego moda który niesprawiedliwie karze. I nie da się z tym niestety nic zrobić - poza niewchodzeniem tam.
Jak powiedział pmaciej uwagi zgłaszamy bezpośrednio do mnie.


----------



## dawidny

Ja ostatnio lubię Was poczytać, może zamiast co chwila się oburzać większość nie po prostu zacznie przeglądać i nie zabierać głosu, a stali bywalcy niech robią swoje. Dobra lektura do poduszki.


----------



## talkinghead

dawidny said:


> Ja ostatnio lubię Was poczytać, może zamiast co chwila się oburzać większość nie po prostu zacznie przeglądać i nie zabierać głosu, a stali bywalcy niech robią swoje. Dobra lektura do poduszki.


Markus wbrew pozorom (gdy nie szaleje  ) bywa bardzo przekonujący. fakt, rzuca linki często nie odpowiadając na polemiki ale Polska nie jest jeszcze krajem mlekiem i miodem płynącym. Przecież bez markusa, alka, glicka (czasem gospodarczo krytycznego) Rewery mielibyśmy wrażenie że zyjemy w raju.

Oprócz postów politycznych (w końcu to PHP) wykazywane są liczne błęędy i zaniechania. Tej i poprzednich ekip.


----------



## Red Dog

Han Solo said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=627557
> 
> poddaje pod rozwage nick i podpis pod nickiem nowego uzytkownika. innych zastrzeżeń nie mam, choć pachnie mi to polityką.


Hmm, a co w tym politycznego? Bardziej to wygląda na taki znak pamięci - gdyby chodziło o politykę, to albo by było: 'wPiSdu z teoriami spiskowymi i oszołomami!", albo "Sprawiedliwość dosięgnie sprawców zamachu smoleńskiego!".


----------



## talkinghead

Red Dog said:


> Hmm, a co w tym politycznego? Bardziej to wygląda na taki znak pamięci - gdyby chodziło o politykę, to albo by było: 'wPiSdu z teoriami spiskowymi i oszołomami!", albo "Sprawiedliwość dosięgnie sprawców zamachu smoleńskiego!".


Mi się nie podoba.


----------



## Red Dog

^^Chodzi o dwuznaczność?


----------



## pmaciej7

el nino said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=60724127&postcount=4075
> 
> Trochę chyba jednak "za mocno"...


Miesiąc:


DonPrzemo said:


> Gdańsk to pojebane miasto


----------



## Mateusz

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=659685

Jakiś troll co się dobrze bawi w międzynarodowym wątku o Euro 2012, bana mu.


----------



## vodanh016

thanks you so much!


----------



## mateq

WSZiB Kijowska said:


> DonDiegoDeLaVega nie udawaj głupszego niż jesteś,napisałem to tylko dlatego że parę postów wcześniej ludzie się dziwili fragmentem artykułu że to niby pierwsze w PL - a są pierwsze bo to przedłużone wersje.Jasne ? czy mam Ci wkleić jakiś równie kretyński obrazeczek żebyś załapał bo może słowo pisane nie dociera ?


18 postów (oczywiście głównie w wątkach stadionowych). Po prostu uwielbiam... 

Brig.


----------



## DonDiegoDeLaVega

Nie wiedziałem, że na głupie O RLY tak mu ciśnienie podskoczy.


----------



## Dantiscum

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=60924801&postcount=310

W międzynarodowym o PGE Arena jakiś troll postuluje nadanie stadionowi nazwy "Danzig Arena" ze względów... historycznych. Proponuję zareagować, zanim ktoś bardziej porywczy da się sprowokować do kłótni.


----------



## desmo

Dantiscum said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=60924801&postcount=310
> 
> W międzynarodowym o PGE Arena jakiś troll postuluje nadanie stadionowi nazwy "Danzig Arena" ze względów... historycznych. Proponuję zareagować, zanim ktoś bardziej porywczy da się sprowokować do kłótni.


Znowu on: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=61013935#post61013935


----------



## skansen

Doktorek said:


> (...)
> No a jak was wkurwiają proste pytania (...)


10 postów i takie słownictwo?


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Kolega Matticut wrócił po pół roku trzeciego z rzędu chyba bana za posty nic nie wnoszące do dyskusji. Oto co napisał po powrocie:



Matticitt said:


> Wilkommen everybody





Matticitt said:


> :cheers::cheers: A myślałem, że tylko gadają a i tak nie skończą





Matticitt said:


> :bash::bash::bash: Co do #%#$#$%%#$


----------



## Dantiscum

Dantiscum said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=60924801&postcount=310
> 
> W międzynarodowym o PGE Arena jakiś troll postuluje nadanie stadionowi nazwy "Danzig Arena" ze względów... historycznych. Proponuję zareagować, zanim ktoś bardziej porywczy da się sprowokować do kłótni.


A prosiłem, ostrzegałem, żeby zareagować o czasie, to nie, wszyscy modzi mnie olali. No to macie ciąg dalszy, jeszcze lepszy.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=61103637&postcount=323

najlepszy fragment:


> half your country was stolen


(to o naszym kraju, jakby ktoś pytał)


----------



## Red Dog

^^Pewnie gość z Niemiec. O co im chodzi?


----------



## Dantiscum

^^ nie. Przyznał się, że jest Szwedem mieszkającym w USA i że w szkole uczyli go, że sowieci napadli na biednych Niemców i wyrządzili im wszystkie możliwe krzywdy, po czym skradzioną ziemię oddali Polakom...


----------



## Red Dog

^^Wygląda na to, że w szwedzkich podręcznikach jest tyle samo prawdy, co w rosyjskich :nuts:


----------



## pmaciej7

Dantiscum said:


> A prosiłem, ostrzegałem, żeby zareagować o czasie, to nie, wszyscy modzi mnie olali. No to macie ciąg dalszy, jeszcze lepszy.


Nasi modzi nie mogą reagować za granicą i rozsyłać banów po całym świecie. Jedyny który ewentualnie może coś zrobić, jest na wakacjach.

Napisz do modów zajmujących się tamtym działem.


----------



## markus1234

Po co od razu banowac ? dyskutujcie z nim i juz.


----------



## salto_angel

^^ No właśnie już prowadzona jest akcja edukacyjno-historyczna


----------



## michael_siberia

Usunąć postów modzi nie mogą, ale profilaktyczny miesiąc-dwa urlopu mogą dać każdemu na świecie (pod warunkiem, że sam nie jest modem).


----------



## markus1234

Ale przeciez to jest zupelnie kontrproduktywne. Nie mozna banowac kogos z powodu braku wiedzy historycznej.


----------



## Mika'el

Po przeczytaniu jego postów nie widzę podstaw do karania Banem, czy nawet brigiem.Posty można oczywiście usunąć (poczekamy na 625) po akcji edukacyjnej, ale ja to widzę jako poważne braki w edukacji tudzież niewłaściwa edukacja.Za to nie powinno być kar.


----------



## Dantiscum

Toteż mi właśnie również nie chodziło o bana, a o zwykły del, no może jakiegoś priva ostrzegawczego...


----------



## markus1234

Dantiscum, niektorzy z was podchodza do tego forum zbyt emocjonalnie. Jak ktos napisze od czasu do czasu cos niestosownego to uwazaj to poprostu za znakomita szanse aby go poprawic, zamiast sie od razu niepotrzebnie irytowac i wolac o del, ban lub cokolwiek.


----------



## Dziki REX

Ej a ty nigdy briga nie dostałeś?


----------



## Rook Dio

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=61079803&postcount=3776
do ciupy z takim tekstem.

^^Dostał ostrzeżenie,tak po Chrześcijańsku/Mika'el


----------



## markus1234

Prosze modow, zeby od czasu do czasu zagladali do tego watku.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=466744&page=249

Bo ten nieustanny "Ukraine bashing" wpisywany tam przez grupe polskich uzerow, wystawia nam swiadectwo na sto razy gorszym poziomie niz najbardziej spruchniala Ukrainska ulica.


----------



## Ellilamas

Uwaga trolling czystej wody i polityka poza PHP.
Gość się zalogował i wszystkie jego posty to kampania przedwyborcza.
Kilka przykładów:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=115011




> Jakoś trzeba tłumaczyć nieudolność Frankiewicza szczególnie jak się jest jego propagandystą i żyje się z tego.





> Wpisuje się w bezguście Frankiewicza.





> Rzecz gustu, dla mnie to badziewie. Poza tym i tak nie będą świecić, bo konserwator zabytków nakazał do oświetlenia wieży światło białe lub miodowe.Całkiem słusznie, bo nie można robić z zabytkowej wieży tandetnej choinki.
> Złamano uzgodnienia konserwatora i wydano niepotrzebnie 1 mion złotych na kolorowe oświetlenie. Kolejny przykład marnotrawstwa publicznych środków





> Piast zdążył zagrać dwa sezony w ekstraklasie i spaść do I ligi, a nieudolny urząd miasta nie uporał się w tym czasie nawet z procedurą przetargową. To dobry przykład indolencji ekipy Frankiewicza.





> Pochlebcy Frankiewicza powinni się skupić na czytaniu MSI, Informatora Rynsztokowego i oglądaniu ITV :lol:





> Rozumiem, że "syfu" nie będzie gdy zaglądający na to forum będą pod niebiosa wychwalali Frankiewicza i jego porąbane pomysły na Gliwice


Wnoszę o bana.


----------



## kaspric

^^ popieram, już pojawiły się kolejne wyzywki, nie chce mi się ich nawet przeklejać. Zróbcie coś.


----------



## Ellilamas

Ten osobnik przyatakował już WSZYSTKIE gliwickie wątki.


----------



## Red Dog

Tylko jeden z 6 zaprezentowanych postów nie zawierał nazwiska tajemniczego Frankiewicza:lol:


----------



## Eurotram

Red Dog said:


> Tylko jeden z 6 zaprezentowanych postów nie zawierał nazwiska *tajemniczego Frankiewicza*:lol:


Tajemniczy Frankiewicz to soł... chciałem napisaćrezydent Gliwic.I jak najbardziej on (oraz jego współpracownicy,jak np. jego v-ce czyli Wieczorek) na wiele negatywnych opinii solidnie zasłużyli


----------



## kaspric

Eurotram, błagam, nawet Ciebie z Baronem da się strawić


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

dawidny said:


> O i dobrze prawisz. Takie myślenie naprawdę chyba boli urzędników bardzo. Polecam im pavulon.


..


----------



## Ellilamas

Ellilamas said:


> Uwaga trolling czystej wody i polityka poza PHP.
> Gość się zalogował i wszystkie jego posty to kampania przedwyborcza.
> Kilka przykładów:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=115011
> 
> Wnoszę o bana.


Aha i czy dałoby się po nim posprzątać? Bylibyśmy bardzo wdzięczni.


----------



## dawidny

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> ..


A jakbym napisał panadol? Na ból głowy albo prozac na poprawę świadomości?

Albo nakazał przeprowadzenie obowiązkowego egzaminu z wiedzy o Łodzi, na Forum GW jest małe oburzenie w związku z tą nazwą. Ratusz jest w Łodzi jeden i jest na Placu Wolności. Poza tym jeden z radnych ostatnio też się wybitnie wykazał znajomością własności odcinka ulicy Hotelowej przy Grand Hotelu.

Musisz mnie bardzo nie lubić żeby choć raz nie wysłać do mnie PM albo poprosić o del?


----------



## Eurotram

kaspric said:


> Eurotram, błagam, *nawet Ciebie z Baronem da się strawić*


To znaczy że jak miałem zrozumieć tak złożone zdanie?Że on jest jeszcze gorszy od nas? 
Jak czytam to co zacytował Ellilamas,to jakoś nie widzę za wiele rzeczy,które nadawałyby się nawet co wykasowania,o brigu nie mówiąc.A ban... no cóż,już w wątku o tramwajach kolega Ellilamas nie pozostawił wątpliwości,że zalicza się raczej do fanów sołtysa,więc nie dziwi mnie specjalnie to że poczuł się dotknięty wpisami oponenta :lol:


----------



## kaspric

^^ kurna Eurotram, czy strawisz wszystko, byle było po Twojej linii myślenia? Ciekawe, co byś powiedział, gdyby przykładowy Baron zaczął wypisywać w *każdym* wątku tramwajowym hasła w stylu "na szczęście u nas Frankiewicz pozbył się tego szrotu", "ha, znowu odłożyli remont w czasie? Jednak Franek miał rację" etc.etc. Popatrz sobie na wątki gliwickie i zobacz, w jakim kontekście są te wpisy. To się nazywa trolling w czystej postaci. Nawet "tylko czytający" mają tego dość



krasim said:


> Robię na forum tylko za czytelnika, w dyskusje prawie nigdy się nie włączam, ale błagam, olejcie stasia, bo tego czytać sie nie da.


----------



## kalle_sg

Nie mam absolutnie nic przeciwko opiniom nierzychylnym wobec prezydenta Gliwic, Zygmunta Frankiewicza (w życiu nie pomyślałbym, by wnioskować o bana dla Eurotrama czy Filimera, którzy w górnośląskim wątku tramwajowym wielokrotnie silnie krytykowali władze miasta, kilkukrotnie przekraczając nawet granice dobrego smaku). Więcej nawet - w internecie takich opinii jest mnóstwo i pod tym względem gliwickie środowisko SSC wygląda na bardzo niedoreprezentowane. Dlatego wręcz ucieszyłem się, że pojawił się - znany skądinąd - reprezentat gliwickiej opozycji.

Stasiek17 zarejestrował się trzy lata temu. Napisał 60 postów, z czego 3 wczoraj, a całą resztę dziś. W postach tych brakuje jakichkolwiek argumentów, natomiast niemal każdy z nich wspomina o Frankiewiczu - często nawet wplatając to nazwisko tam, gdzie trudno dopatrywać się ku temu racjonalnych podstaw (dowodem nieudolności prezydenta miasta ma być na przykład, że w centrum handlowym nie powstanie Carrefour, tylko Tesco; albo też, że Staśkowi nie podoba się biurowiec Rödl&Partner). O postach tych można powiedzieć wiele, ale na pewno nie, że są morytoryczne albo cokolwiek wnoszą do tematu. W kilku przypadkach pojawiły się one nawet w wątkach już od dawna nieaktywnych, także dotyczących inwestycji ukończonych. Osobiście podejrzewam, że ten nagły wybuch aktywności ma związek ze zbliżającymi się wyborami samorządowymi.

Dodam jeszcze, że wielu gliwickich forumowiczów zapewne kojarzy Staśka z lokalnego podforum gazeta.pl. Tamto forum to od jakiegoś już czasu zwykłe bagno, gdzie nie sposób w normalny sposób podyskutować o inwestycjach w mieście. Wolałbym, aby to bagno nie przeniosło się na SSC - FPW.

Podsumowując - mamy do czynienia ze trollingiem (pisanie sporo, a nie na temat; odkopywanie starych wątków). Biorąc to pod uwagę, dołączam się do wniosku o bana dla użytkownika *stasiek17*. Najlepiej wraz z usunięciem całego jego "dorobku" oraz niepotrzebnych "dyskusji", które wywołał.


----------



## Eurotram

kalle_sg said:


> Nie mam absolutnie nic przeciwko opiniom nierzychylnym wobec prezydenta Gliwic, Zygmunta Frankiewicza (w życiu nie pomyślałbym, by wnioskować o bana dla Eurotrama czy Filimera, którzy w górnośląskim wątku tramwajowym wielokrotnie silnie krytykowali władze miasta, kilkukrotnie przekraczając nawet granice dobrego smaku). Więcej nawet - w internecie takich opinii jest mnóstwo i pod tym względem gliwickie środowisko SSC wygląda na bardzo niedoreprezentowane. Dlatego wręcz ucieszyłem się, że pojawił się - znany skądinąd - reprezentat gliwickiej opozycji.


Kalle,doceniam Twoje poszanowanie wolności słowa; akurat w przytoczonych przypadkach aktualne gliwickie wydarzenia jak najbardziej uzasadniały reakcję,ale nie rozwijajmy tu tego 



kalle_sg said:


> Stasiek17 zarejestrował się trzy lata temu. Napisał 60 postów, z czego 3 wczoraj, a całą resztę dziś. W postach tych brakuje jakichkolwiek argumentów, natomiast niemal każdy z nich wspomina o Frankiewiczu - często nawet wplatając to nazwisko tam, gdzie trudno dopatrywać się ku temu racjonalnych podstaw (dowodem nieudolności prezydenta miasta ma być na przykład, że w centrum handlowym nie powstanie Carrefour, tylko Tesco; albo też, że Staśkowi nie podoba się biurowiec Rödl&Partner). O postach tych można powiedzieć wiele, ale na pewno nie, że są morytoryczne albo cokolwiek wnoszą do tematu. W kilku przypadkach pojawiły się one nawet w wątkach już od dawna nieaktywnych, także dotyczących inwestycji ukończonych. Osobiście podejrzewam, że ten nagły wybuch aktywności ma związek ze zbliżającymi się wyborami samorządowymi.


Wybory nie są jutro ani za miesiąc; ja też nie twierdzę że (wiesz kto) odpowiada za burzę i gradobicie,jednak moje reakcje zawsze wiązały się z konkretnymi zdarzeniami i działaniami,którym związku (pośredniego lub bezpośredniego) z ZF lub/i PW odmówić nie sposób.



kalle_sg said:


> Dodam jeszcze, że wielu gliwickich forumowiczów zapewne kojarzy Staśka z lokalnego podforum gazeta.pl. Tamto forum to od jakiegoś już czasu zwykłe bagno, gdzie nie sposób w normalny sposób podyskutować o inwestycjach w mieście. Wolałbym, aby to bagno nie przeniosło się na SSC - FPW.


Faktycznie; aż czekam na pojawienie się tu jazmiga czy 105N (to w nawiązaniu do niedoreprezentowania SSC w sferze pluralizmu gliwicko-politycznego;inna sprawa,że raczej długo by tu nie zabawili).



kalle_sg said:


> Podsumowując - mamy do czynienia ze trollingiem (pisanie sporo, a nie na temat; odkopywanie starych wątków). Biorąc to pod uwagę, dołączam się do wniosku o bana dla użytkownika *stasiek17*. Najlepiej wraz z usunięciem całego jego "dorobku" oraz niepotrzebnych "dyskusji", które wywołał.


Widzisz,Ty trochę bardziej przybliżyłeś usera; z donosu Ellilamasa nie wynikało nic co by zasługiwało choć na briga,a teraz nie zdziwiłbym się gdyby... no tak,nie gdyby: przecież napisałeś,że te wszystkie (?) posty z jednego dnia.
Może w tej sytuacji niech będzie poważne ostrzeżenie,może krótki brig,a w razie recydywy...


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Bardzo proszę o bana dla chama:



pawel0007 said:


> Ten przy chlast Daras to pracował ale chyba przy dezynfekcji Toi-toi na placu budowy Złotej. Skąd on ma mieć jakieś info. Wszystko czas pokarze co będzie z tym projektem a nie jakiś robotnik.


Dodam, że opinię opieram na szeregu podobnych odpowiedzi, w których nazywał innych mongołami, debilami oraz proponował mieszkańcom jamnika dawać po mordzie.


----------



## Red Dog

^^Czyżby herszt jednego ze śródmiejskich gangów?


----------



## oaktrees1969

*Proszę o brig/bana dla użytkownika "stasiek17"*



Podsumowując - mamy do czynienia ze trollingiem (pisanie sporo said:


> stasiek17[/b]. Najlepiej wraz z usunięciem całego jego "dorobku" oraz niepotrzebnych "dyskusji", które wywołał.


Nic, zero oprócz plucia na Frankiewicza itp.
Proszę o brig/bana dla użytkownika "stasiek17"

pozdrawiam

stef

ps.
I jeżeli można posprzątać gliwickie tematy.


----------



## Ellilamas

Eurotram said:


> To znaczy że jak miałem zrozumieć tak złożone zdanie?Że on jest jeszcze gorszy od nas?
> Jak czytam to co zacytował Ellilamas,to jakoś nie widzę za wiele rzeczy,które nadawałyby się nawet co wykasowania,o brigu nie mówiąc.A ban... no cóż,już w wątku o tramwajach kolega Ellilamas nie pozostawił wątpliwości,że zalicza się raczej do fanów sołtysa,więc nie dziwi mnie specjalnie to że poczuł się dotknięty wpisami oponenta :lol:


Eurotram ode mnie to się odstosunkuj. Dla ciebie to mogę być nawet fanem dody i nic ci do tego.


----------



## pmaciej7

Wawrzyniec Senes said:


> To jest glupota glupot. Az sie marzy kurwa za Gierkiem czy Gomulka do kurki wodnej. Jeden kraj, jedna kolej, jeden rzed do kuwwy nedzy!!!!
> 
> :bash:
> 
> Nalezaloby to gowno upanstwowic po stalinowsku!! Jakis dekret z szuflady wyciagnac. Przyklady sa. Co za glupota, co za glupota. Jedno panstwowe bydlo plus drugie panstwowe bydo i zadnego rozdania po rozumie. Jakos WP ze swoimi hektarami czy wiezeiennictwo potrafi podarowac nieczynne wiezienie czy tereny pomilitarne na rzecz gminy, a tu panstwa w panstwie jak ruska baba i quasi wlasnsci wewnatrz jednego i tego samego burdelu. I placic z tego samego wora z pustego w prozne. Moze kurwa jeszcze Vat dopierdolic???
> 
> :bash:


miesiąc za słownictwo


----------



## Richtie

joeyL said:


> ps. tak, tak. Też demolowałem Starówkę..


Co przewiduje taryfikator za niszczenie Starówki ? (sam się przyznał )

Wnioskuje o briga co najmniej na miesiąc :lol:


----------



## pmaciej7

Richtie said:


> Co przewiduje taryfikator za niszczenie Starówki ?


Nie wiem, mogę sprawdzić. Zaśmiecanie Księgi głupotkami też przy okazji sprawdzę.

Edit:
Sprawdziłem. Miesiąc w Gothenhafen.


----------



## pmaciej7

perdurabo said:


> ...jak by mi jakiś gość z komina darł morde 6 razy dziennie...


3 dni


----------



## Offspring

Wnoszę o danie użytkownikowi arturk urlopu na zadbanie o miejską zieleń.

Za beton w głowach:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=61247175&postcount=279

Za uzależnienie od martwego, roboty z innej planety, i czkawkę poprzedniego ustroju:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=61336341&postcount=299


----------



## emti

Do zbanowania

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=613031

... jakiś agent nieruchomości spamujący linkami do ofert różne wątki


----------



## sharky_88

^^ Nie agent nieruchomości a jakiś PRowiec Domoklika robi im marketing szeptany. Swoją drogą wychodziło mu to całkiem dobrze: nowy post co kilka, kilkanaście dni, treść nie budząca podejrzeń, dopasowana do tematyki wątku, nic nachalnego, bardzo delikatne sugestie, poprawną polszczyzną. Tylko nie przewidział, że na jego drodze stanie taki etmi


----------



## Galandar

Unbrig user sojuz brigged by me for a wrong attitude in the thread about Armenia and Nagorno Karabakh (Azerbaijan). Please also warn him not to post provocative and political posts in this thread anymore


----------



## Eurotram

Ellilamas said:


> Eurotram ode mnie to się odstosunkuj. *Dla ciebie to mogę być nawet fanem dody i nic ci do tego*.


Owszem,możesz; tego Ci nikt nie zabroni,zwłaszcza w domowym zaciszu lub jej fanclubie.Jeśli natomiast jak najbardziej publicznie (np. na forach) będziesz wychwalać jakieś jej głupie wyskoki,to musisz liczyć się z kontrą (bo takie są prawa dyskusji na forach)


----------



## xkk

Za sprawą użytkownika Richtie wątek o KDP w Polsce w dziale technicznym znów zaśmiecił się powtarzanymi 1000 razy argumentami ekonomicznymi przeciw budowie. Trwa przepychanka słowna przeciwników i zwolenników KDP. Dla tych pierwszych jest już utworzony inny wątek, ponadto argumenty o rzekomej nieopłacalności inwestycji, hiperwysokich cenach biletów i że "nas na to nie stać" nie pasują do działu technicznego. Zróbcie coś z tym....


----------



## Ellilamas

Nadal nie ma reakcji na trolling.
Proszę o bana dla http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=115011
Szczególnie za pierwsze posty - polityka, trollowanie, w tym obrażanie innych użytkowników.

Na razie przeczyściłem wątek [Gliwice] Fotorelacje, newsy, budowy ..., potem przjerzę resztę, żeby wyrobić sobie zdanie - pm7


----------



## Ellilamas

Szczególnie polecam posty z tej serii:



stasiek17 said:


> Jakoś trzeba tłumaczyć nieudolność Frankiewicza szczególnie jak się jest jego propagandystą i żyje się z tego.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

W ogóle polecam uwadze stronę 251 tego wątku, która w całości z racji wakacji umknęła:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=356726&page=251


----------



## Eurotram

Ellilamas said:


> Szczególnie polecam posty z tej serii:


No dobra,ale co z tym postem jest nie tak?Może podaj wątek,żeby choć dało się sprawdzić w jakim kontekscie to napisał,bo samo istnienie na forach propagandystów ZF jest akurat prawdą (np. tacy osobnicyjak Jazmig,Antymoher i inni).Ja sam na różnych portalach zauważyłem faktycznych propagandystów i klakierów wyżej wymienionego: na forum GW wymienieni wcześniej przez mnie; jeden już chyba dostał bana  ) ; na Infotram'ie pojawił się jakiś czas temu kolejny z w/w propagandystów (wg pewnych źródeł dziennikarz jednego z lojalnych wobec ratusza mediów) i takie idiotyzmy wypisywał że nie zdziwiłbym się gdyby go tam wykasowali; na szczęście pozostali komentatorzy i autor komentowanego artykułu "docenili" jego "wiedzę merytoryczną"  

Przejrzałem wątek o newsach i inwestycjach gliwickich (Pmaciej7 go jak widać już przeczyścił,choć IMHO zostało tam kilka wpisów kwalifikujących się przynajmniej na ostrzeżenie),ale co z pozostałymi? Jakie są ich tytuły?Podaj namiary,zanim w przerzedzonym wątku zostaną tylko czerwone ślady świadczące,że mod już tam był 

EDIT: dobra,sam sobie znajdę po tropach Staśka17


----------



## pmaciej7

Eurotram said:


> Przejrzałem wątek o newsach i inwestycjach gliwickich (Pmaciej7 go jak widać już przeczyścił,choć IMHO zostało tam kilka wpisów kwalifikujących się przynajmniej na ostrzeżenie),ale co z pozostałymi?


Pozostałe wątki też przejrzę. Materiału dowodowego jest dużo.



> EDIT: dobra,sam sobie znajdę po tropach Staśka17


Tak trafiłem do tamtego wątku.

-------------

Z innej beczki: *kowal84* - 3 dni za nadmiar emocji w wątku o pucharach europejskich.


----------



## Eurotram

pmaciej7 said:


> Pozostałe wątki też przejrzę. Materiału dowodowego jest dużo.


Przy okazji w wątku o halach sportowych: przyda się ostudzić tego usera,tym bardziej że i wcześniej zbyt wyrafinowanym stylem nie błyszczał 



Megaziom said:


> No i dales glos , a teraz pitaj do swojego kur.idolka na GW ,bo sie sss9 steskni .


----------



## wiewior

Na tego usera tez juz byly skargi:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=61503959&postcount=5053


----------



## pmaciej7

Eurotram said:


> Przy okazji w wątku o halach sportowych: przyda się ostudzić tego usera,tym bardziej że i wcześniej zbyt wyrafinowanym stylem nie błyszczał


*Megaziom* - 3 dni za słownictwo. Nawet jeśli ktoś jest irytujący, to nie powód, żeby używać w stosunku do niego rynsztokowych odzywek. Nie na tym forum.

Przy okazji zauważyłem w wątkach gliwickich jeszcze 2-3 osoby, którym się zbiera na briga. 

A wątek o halach odchudził się o połowę :lol:

-------------

E no, dobrze mi idzie...

*1vincent1* - 3 dni za wulgaryzmy.


----------



## emti

emti said:


> Do zbanowania
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=613031
> 
> ... jakiś agent nieruchomości spamujący linkami do ofert różne wątki


powtarzam się... a co z tym userem?


----------



## Eyk88

Ten Pan niedawno wrócił z półrocznej przerwy, a startuje z tym samym co ostatnio zmusiło go do wakacji.




Matticitt said:


> Wielki ŻAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAL


Większość jego postów ogranicza się do uśmiechów lub zdań zbudowanych na 2 wyrazach.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

^^



[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Kolega Matticut wrócił po pół roku trzeciego z rzędu chyba bana za posty nic nie wnoszące do dyskusji. Oto co napisał po powrocie:
> 
> 
> 
> Matticitt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wilkommen everybody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matticitt said:
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers::cheers: A myślałem, że tylko gadają a i tak nie skończą
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matticitt said:
> 
> 
> 
> :bash::bash::bash: Co do #%#$#$%%#$
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

^^
ban
625


----------



## Richtie

Honda said:


> Zgłaszam tego Pana:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=61639617&postcount=1858
> Fakt, iż film pojawiał się już kiedyś nie jest dla mnie żadnym wytłumaczeniem.


lol, chyba pomyliły ci się tematy :lol:


----------



## Kaczorm

Matticitt perma dostał?


----------



## 625

Kaczorm said:


> Matticitt perma dostał?


Tak, nie mam czasu na wnikanie w szczegóły.


----------



## dexter2

Przeczuwałem, że to się tak skończy.


----------



## 625

fankolei: 3 dni za trollowanie w wątku o KDP.


----------



## Red Dog

A za co ma briga *adritt*?


----------



## markus1234

Red Dog said:


> A za co ma briga *adritt*?


Biedak adritt ma juz 3 raz briga, bo zbyt mocno przezywa Krakow. Powinien policzyc do stu a potem ewentualnie napisac komentarz. Choc mysle ze jak doliczy do 100, to juz troche emocje mu opadna.


----------



## ssssssss

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ^^
> ban
> 625


Troche śmieszne, że coś wogóle się wypowiadasz w tym temacie, jak połowa twoich postów to jakieś debilne odzywki bądź trollowanie...


----------



## Mruczek

ssssssss said:


> Troche śmieszne, że coś wogóle się wypowiadasz w tym temacie, jak połowa twoich postów to jakieś debilne odzywki bądź trollowanie...


:rofl:


----------



## Ellilamas

^^ do najlepszych cytatów! :>


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

ssssssss said:


> Troche śmieszne, że coś wogóle się wypowiadasz w tym temacie, jak połowa twoich postów to jakieś debilne odzywki bądź trollowanie...


Zobacz, mrówkojad je bitą śmietanę:


----------



## Kaczorm

ssssssss said:


> Troche śmieszne, że coś wogóle się wypowiadasz w tym temacie, jak połowa twoich postów to jakieś debilne odzywki bądź trollowanie...


Panie moderatorze, do dzieła!


----------



## Red Dog

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Zobacz, mrówkojad je bitą śmietanę:


:lol: 
Bardziej przypomina klej do drewna, niż bitą śmietanę./sorry za offtop.


----------



## delfin_pl

wyglada jak robot albo kosmita.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Proszę o poczyszczenie z co najmniej zwróceniem uwagi na chamskie wypowiedzi. To w ogóle jakiś skomasowany atak troli:




http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=582707&page=20



WankelRotor said:


> no wow. Powstanie warszawskie. ciekawe kto wogole o czyms takim slyszal poza polakami. Francuzi mieli swoje rewolucje o ktorych sie czyta w podrecznikach histori na calym siecie a centrum Paryza to 100% szkla i betonu.[...]
> Francja to kraj swiatowy ktorego historia oddzialal na caly swiat. U nich z tej histori zostalo kilka monumentow i tyle. Reszta to piekne wiezowce i nowoczesna francja. Polska, kraj znany jako zaklady pogrzebowe dla rzydow, zamiast isc do przodu to zachowuje kazdy rozpadajacy sie budynek w centrum. no bez kicza. czas sie obudzic. zwlaszcza, ze chce nam budowac wiezowce!





WankelRotor said:


> lol, dlatego juz dawno mnie nie ma w tym kraju. Zaden rzad nie bedzie mi mowil co jest lepsze dla mnie. lol. to pieniadz ma to dyktowac a nie dziadek za biurkiem w jakiejs tam agencji ochrony rozlatujacych sie budynkow bez histori albo z historia tak glupia, ze nie jest ona warta pisania wiecej i marnowania cennego czasu na forum. czas to pieniadz!! kapitalizm FTW!!!





WankelRotor said:


> stefan naprawde, po raz ostatni bo ide spac i jesc piergoi. najpij sie piwko to lepej to zrozumiesz. nie, nie bedzie kamienic bo ja czy ty tak chcesz ale poniewaz rynek tak chce. jezleli by sie oplacalo remontowac ten stary klocek bo bylo by to oplacalne finansowo dla inwestora to juz dawno by to ktos zrobil. A dlatego, ze tak powinno sie remontowac stare klocki to ja nie bede tego z moich podatkow placic jak jakis inwestor by to mogl zrobic. lol. jezeli wogole by sie to oplacalo. jezeli nie, to po kiego moje podatki tak marnowac!? jezeli nie podatki to jak bedziesz te stare klocki remontowal skoro zaden prywatny inwestor tego nie che zrobic bo sie nie oplaca!? nie ma nic przeciwko odnawianiu powaznych historycznych kamienic, ale jak cos jest be jak ten stary klocek i blokuje inna inwestyjce to chyba tylko go bronic aby robic na zlosc. bo innego logicznego rozwiazania nie widze ^_^





Urbanista1 said:


> Niech kamienice wkomponuja w drapacz i mohery zamkna pyski.





Haufos said:


> Zdaje się, że tego pana też boli:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dro6iTg1vng
> 
> Sorry za offtop






WankelRotor said:


> nie, komuchy bronia wszystko na sile. Jakby jakis prywatny inwestor tam przyszedl i chcial odnowic ta kamienice, to nie mial bym nic przeciwko na to. Ale nie bede inwestorowi zabraniac nowych inwestycji na starych klockach bo one moga miec jakas tam historie z polanskim. jak juz mowilem. Kapitalizm FTW!!





Haufos said:


> Komunistów i resztę socjalistycznego bydła to ja bym do więzień powsadzał  Poza tym ... czekaj wytłumaczę to jak dziecku z przedszkola...
> 
> Punkt 1. Zakładamy że inwestor chce zarobić.
> 2. Rozgląda się za stosunkowo niedrogim terenem z ciekawą lokalizacją.
> 3. Robi rozeznanie na rynku na czym zarobi najwięcej.
> 
> Widocznie w pkt 3 uznał że najmniejsze ryzyko (lub największe perspektywy zysku) - moim zdaniem górę wziął pierwszy czynnik choć zysk swoją drogą też powinien być większy - generuje biurowiec. Myślę że jeśli ktoś ładuje się w coś ze swoimi pieniędzmi z perspektywą zarobku to zależy mu żeby nie skończyć jako bankrut. A Ty uważasz że mają być kamienice, bo Ty tak chcesz, a jak ktoś chce zarobić to jest komuch. Ale zaparłeś się jak osioł i zdania nie zmienisz






To samo w tym wątku:




WankelRotor said:


> taaa, dobre. zlote tarasy wogole nie zyskaly wielbicieli!? to chyba jedyny projekt w warszawie ktory mial swoj program dokumentaly o budowie na discovery channel. lol. WS jest w swietnym i pieknym projektem. W sam raz co noweczesna warszawa potrzebuje. PRL sie skonczyl. Nie podoba sie to wyprowadz sie na Sarajewo. bedziesz sobie patrzyl na klocki ile chcesz. albo kup sobie LEGO i bedziesz mial to samo.





ssssssss said:


> Przepraszam, ale większych bzdur dawno nie czytałem...Moge wymienić ci milion inwestycji na które wydano grubą kase a wyglądają jak przysłowiowe pół dupy zza krzaka...





WankelRotor said:


> nie wierze ^_^ lol, ja myslalem, ze pierwszy zaraz tam bedziesz protesty z mikrofonen robic. szklo same zlo przeciez





NeverMindPl said:


> smieszna dziewczynko , nie jestem na tym forum bez powodu ... ^ ^ Czy ty aby nie uwazasz mnie za konserwe jakas ? : D Jetem jak najbardziej za postepem , budowaniem biurowcow , wiezowcow ,a szczegolnie tych szklanych  A propo Atrium to uwazam ,ze to jedna z lepszych inwestycji w Warszawie , ale to tak post scriptum


Zatarł się na miesiąc.th


----------



## paku

Ten ktorego tak zawsze obrusza chamstwo innych, sam obraza. Przynajmniej briga za hipokryzje.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=61977601&postcount=44529


----------



## janek302

Nie życzę sobie takiego obrażania mnie bez powodu, zamiast edycji postu jeszcze user [email protected] mnie poucza.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=62034317&postcount=2236


----------



## J.T.Fly

Chyba przeżywamy powrót z zaświatów bardzo merytorycznego kolegi od wielu emotikonek.


----------



## capo_di_tutti_capi

Wnioskuje recydywista? 

Literówka Ci się między ładnie rozmieszczone przecinki wkradła i to w pierwszym akapicie


----------



## 625

henry hill said:


> Wnioskuję o warunkowe, przedterminowe zwolnienie z odbycia kary usera *Krystiand*.


Ok.


----------



## Papaj

Mam nadzieję, że na tym forum nie tolerujemy takiego stylu wypowiedzi. 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=62978725&postcount=401


----------



## S-S-S

dexter2 said:


> Uff, to jest dopiero ulga. Dzięki poruczniku


A Ty za działalność typowo "postowonabijawczą" odkąd pamiętam to tez jakiegoś briga nie powinieneś dostać?


----------



## Conrado

^^ Twoje 'od kiedy pamiętam' to ostatnie 4 miesiące na forum?  
HH - jestem pod wrażeniem Twojego wniosku :cheers:


----------



## krystiand

625 said:


> Ok.


Dziękuję i obiecuję poprawę.

No i dziękuję HH za wstawienie się


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## 625

Papaj said:


> Mam nadzieję, że na tym forum nie tolerujemy takiego stylu wypowiedzi.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=62978725&postcount=401


Foregreen tydzień


----------



## J_J

Dawidny - ban 10 dni za wyzwiska.


----------



## capo_di_tutti_capi

Ech Ci nieokrzesani Łodzianie


----------



## 0maniek0

^ przejeli paleczke


----------



## Marceli Szpak

Czy zonk ma bana ?


----------



## krystiand

Nie ma, sam odszedł z forum


----------



## michael_siberia

Za co i od kogo ma *krzewi* kolejnego briga?

^^
ustalam
625


----------



## Red Dog

Chyba nie chodzi znowu o cycki?


----------



## Ismat Chan

Cycki były dwa. Za każdy po jednym bringu sie należy!


----------



## Din Sevenn

Witam,
wnioskuję o ban, albo choćby o briga dla użytkownika Monarda: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=62967505&postcount=238
Wg mnie i nie tylko mnie, jest to właściwie troll, niegdyś bałwochwalczy zwolennik prezydenta miasta, dziś mu się odgraża. Wywija dziwnymi zdaniami do niektórych użytkowników, ogólnie zaniża poziom forum. Poza tym, zdaje się, że jest na czyichś usługach politycznych (osobiście uważam, że wszyscy piszący "służbowo" powinni być banowani). Oczy bolą.


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## partyzantka

^^ a ja się pod tym podpisuję, bo z reguły bydgoszczanom obrywa się za politykę poza PHP, a @Monarda politykuje aż za bardzo, no i ta sygnatura...


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## krzewi

Jak na razie to czekam jeszcze na informację od 625 co i jak z avatarem i co wynikło z tej sytuacji poza ponownym uwolnieniem mnie jednak dziękuję 625 za wzięcie na swoje barki tej całej sytuacji. Tak czy siak witam - ponownie


----------



## el_bartez

Cała ta akcja rozbija sie o te latające cycki?


----------



## dkt1984

^^No to byłby już skandal! Uwolnić cycki!


----------



## markus1234

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=62997387&postcount=5199

Na prawde nie trzeba nam tego. Zagladajcie tam prosze przynajmniej raz na tydzien, bo az przykro sie robi.


----------



## człowiek_widmo

pmaciej7 said:


> człowiek_widmo - 3 dni za słownictwo w obrazkach


Zostałem ukarany za ten obrazek: http://pewute.wrzuta.pl/sr/f/1ZEXnGv4Uic/japierdole
Obrazek o takiej samej treści, tylko z inną grafiką, był wrzucony przez innego użytkownika, który nie został ukarany.
Wydaje mi się, że moja kara nie jest związana z treścią obrazką, tylko z niechęcią użytkownika pmaciej7 do moich poglądów prezentowanych w sprawach na forum. Równość wobec prawa na tym forum jak widać nie obowiązuje, mam nadzieję, że się mylę i zostaną wyciągnięte odpowiednie wnioski.
Poza tym słownictwo w obrazku nie jest w żaden sposób naruszeniem zasad netykiety czy dobrego obyczaju a słowo "japierdole" może komuś wydawać się wulgarne ale pewnie wynika to z podobieństwa do innego słowa.


----------



## pmaciej7

Masz rację, wydaje Ci się.

I oczywiście umiesz wyjaśnić (najlepiej z odesłaniem do odpowiednich publikacji), co oznacza słowo "japierdole".


----------



## Wesoły Romek

^^ No a ile razy jest wklejany tutaj ten obrazek na FPW :

http://www.sarkazmy.zafriko.pl/pics/japierdole.jpg

chyba z 10000 razy, może i nawet Ty sam Panie moderator go kiedyś wkleiłeś.
u lala


----------



## demmat

markus1234 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=62997387&postcount=5199
> 
> Na prawde nie trzeba nam tego. Zagladajcie tam prosze przynajmniej raz na tydzien, bo az przykro sie robi.




No, ale prawdę napisał 

Nie wiem po co takie pytania się zadaje. Wiadomo, że jeden powie tak, drugi tak. Jak ktoś chce to niech pojedzie do obydwu państw i sam zobaczy.


----------



## pmaciej7

Wesoły Romek;63051239 said:


> ^^ No a ile razy jest wklejany tutaj ten obrazek na FPW :
> chyba z 10000 razy, może i nawet Ty sam Panie moderator go kiedyś wkleiłeś.
> u lala


To były inne czasy, a teraz dbamy o poziom forum i tego obrazka nie wklejamy. A już na pewno nie udajemy, że użyte w nim słowo oznacza coś innego niż w rzeczywistości oznacza.

Zreszta nasz "pokrzywdzony" nie jest pierwszą osobą, która dostała za "japierdole" briga. Jako stały uczestnik PHP powinieneś o tym wiedzieć.


----------



## el_bartez

pmaciej7 said:


> To były inne czasy, a teraz dbamy o poziom forum i tego obrazka nie wklejamy. A już na pewno nie udajemy, że użyte w nim słowo oznacza coś innego niż w rzeczywistości oznacza.


Ostatnio podobny obrazek z tym samym tekstem pojawiał się w naszych regionalnych wątkach i jakoś nie widziałem, żeby autor briga dostał.


----------



## pmaciej7

Nie znam sprawy.


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## Wesoły Romek

^^ Haha  miałem to samo zrobić Henry


----------



## pmaciej7

el_bartez said:


> Ostatnio podobny obrazek z tym samym tekstem pojawiał się w naszych regionalnych wątkach i jakoś nie widziałem, żeby autor briga dostał.


Yyy, właśnie. Ty masz zdaje się zbliżone poglądy do człowieka widmo na transport miejski. Dostałeś za nie kiedyś briga ode mnie? Nie? I nie boisz się?

Poza tym człowiek widmo przywrócił w poście obrazek, który został mu wcześniej skasowany. Czyli dostał ostrzeżenie, że robi źle.



henry hill said:


> W wyżej wspomnianej sprawie mam notkę.


To nie są moje działy.


----------



## J.T.Fly

el_bartez said:


> Ostatnio podobny obrazek z tym samym tekstem pojawiał się w naszych regionalnych wątkach i jakoś nie widziałem, żeby autor briga dostał.


To samo w wątkach łódzkich.


----------



## el_bartez

pmaciej7 said:


> Yyy, właśnie. Ty masz zdaje się zbliżone poglądy do człowieka widmo na transport miejski. Dostałeś za nie kiedyś briga ode mnie? Nie? I nie boisz się?


Zbliżone? Zdecydowanie nie mam tak skrajnych jak on. Briga za poglądy? To chyba żart?

Edit
To też nie Twój dział?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=62233333&postcount=256


----------



## 0maniek0

pmaciej7 said:


> To nie są moje działy.


zdaje sie PHP tez nie jest
w tym tez watku jeszcze niedawno sam przeklinales jak szewc
ale tu juz wszystko rozbija sie o honor, jaja itd


----------



## pmaciej7

0maniek0 said:


> zdaje sie PHP tez nie jest


Zdaje się, że dwie strony temu zostało to wyjaśnione.



el_bartez said:


> Briga za poglądy? To chyba żart?


człowiek widmo wierzy w to, że tu się daje brigi za poglądy.


----------



## 19przemek91

To ja czekam aż się zabierzecie za filmiki z "Łódź k***a"


----------



## Wesoły Romek

^^ Popieram !


----------



## 19przemek91

625 said:


> Po roku można pomyśleć.
> 
> 
> 
> Jak Matej.


Bez przesady  Poza tym matej oprócz kłótni nagminnie pisał z porażającą ilością ortów w postach. Strata ww_lodz byłaby nieporównywalnie większa dla łódzkiego forum niż mateja. Jeśli przez miesiąc nie nabroi, to grono moderatorskie mogłoby pomyśleć nad cofnięciem bana? Niech przemyśli swoje postępowanie, sądzę jednak że zasłużył na drugą szansę, każdemu zdarzają się gorsze dni...


----------



## pmaciej7

Miesiąc na przemyślenia miał przed założeniem drugiego konta. Wcześniej też miał miesiąc na przemyślenia.


----------



## Elvenking

del


----------



## Eyk88

625 said:


> Po roku można pomyśleć.


Z tego co kojarzę to w tym roku pisał maturę, jak na swój wiek poziom jego postów i komentowanie innych były bliżej egzaminu gimnazjalnego. A jak ktoś wspomniał to ostatnio zrobił się z Niego niezły zadymiarz.
Założenie innego konta tylko to potwierdza. 
Może dorośnie do swojego wieku przez ten rok.


----------



## 19przemek91

pmaciej7 said:


> Miesiąc na przemyślenia miał przed założeniem drugiego konta. Wcześniej też miał miesiąc na przemyślenia.


Zawsze można negocjować, prawda? 3 miesiące?


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Dobra, zamieniam na 3 miesiące, pod warunkiem braku dalszych numerów. To ostatnia szansa, skoro lenin dostał taką szansę, Bartas też... Oczywiście założenie kolejnego konta to do widzenia z automatu.


----------



## adikk

^^To przeczy prawom fizyki, beton nie mięknie ! (swoją drogą żona musi być wniebowzięta ).

Sor za OT.


----------



## danthebest

krystiand said:


> Można wiedzieć za co *henry hill* dostał bana i na jak długo?





[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Patrz księga skarg i wniosków. Na miesiąc. A mogłem zbanować na stałe.



Zajrzałem do tego wątku i wciąż nie wiem za co Henry został zbanowany. 
Czyżby za poniższą wymianę zdań?



ww_lodz said:


> yay





henry hill said:


> Kolejny elokwentny komentarz. Autor zdjęcia z pewnością czuje się doceniony, poświęciłeś mu tyle uwagi, czasu, a również dałeś coś od siebie. :bow:





ww_lodz; said:


> Wyraził więcej niż Twoje kolejne pieprzenie. Tylko błagam, och błagam. Nie naskarż na mnie moderatorom.


Jeśli tak właśnie wyglądała ta dyskusja, to nie wiem o co Henremu dostał się ban. Jego wypowiedź z nutką złośliwości nie przekraczała przecież granic dobrego smaku. Żadnych przekleństw, obrażania, wycieczek osobistych. Ot, wytknięcie zachowania innemu forumowiczowi. Trzeba mieć jaja, żeby w tak wyważony sposób wyrazić swoją dezaprobatę.

A może przyczyna jest inna i chodzi o wypowiedzi o Katyniu?

Rozumiem, że wyroki modów są arbitralne i nie kwestionuję ich słuszności. Ale dobrym zwyczajem powinno być też krótkie i zrozumiałe wyjaśnienie dla reszty forumowiczów jakie dokładnie zasady naruszono, kogo obrażono, w jaki sposób (nie jest takim wyjaśnieniem zdanie "Po miesiącu na wydoroślenie", "Patrz księga skarg i wniosków.").

Bo w przeciwnym wypadku obudzimy się któregoś dnia rano jak bohater "Procesu" Kafki.


----------



## michael_siberia

Chodziło o to, że ci dwaj po prostu się nienawidzą. Kłócili się i zostali rozdzieleni siłą.


----------



## Marceli Szpak

adikk said:


> ^^To przeczy prawom fizyki, beton nie mięknie ! (swoją drogą żona musi być wniebowzięta ).
> 
> Sor za OT.


Jak mięknie to nie wiem czy zona jest zadowolona 

Sory za OT ale nie mogłem się powstrzymać


----------



## michael_siberia

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=688941

do zbanowania, jak najszybciej!


----------



## DuraAce

danthebest said:


> Zajrzałem do tego wątku i wciąż nie wiem za co Henry został zbanowany.
> Czyżby za poniższą wymianę zdań?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeśli tak właśnie wyglądała ta dyskusja, to nie wiem o co Henremu dostał się ban. Jego wypowiedź z nutką złośliwości nie przekraczała przecież granic dobrego smaku. Żadnych przekleństw, obrażania, wycieczek osobistych. Ot, wytknięcie zachowania innemu forumowiczowi. Trzeba mieć jaja, żeby w tak wyważony sposób wyrazić swoją dezaprobatę.
> 
> A może przyczyna jest inna i chodzi o wypowiedzi o Katyniu?
> 
> Rozumiem, że wyroki modów są arbitralne i nie kwestionuję ich słuszności. Ale dobrym zwyczajem powinno być też krótkie i zrozumiałe wyjaśnienie dla reszty forumowiczów jakie dokładnie zasady naruszono, kogo obrażono, w jaki sposób (nie jest takim wyjaśnieniem zdanie "Po miesiącu na wydoroślenie", "Patrz księga skarg i wniosków.").
> 
> Bo w przeciwnym wypadku obudzimy się któregoś dnia rano jak bohater "Procesu" Kafki.


No właśnie też coś mi się wydawało, że henry poleciał w myśl zasady gdzie "rąbią drwa tam wióry lecą"...


----------



## Krzycho

Zbanowanie Henrego to przegiecie! Odechciewa mi sie odwiedzac to forum jak sobie pomysle co za niekompetentna dzieciarnia z kompleksami rządzi tu i dzielihno:


----------



## Jakub

Podobno ten poziom na forum zjeżdża, ale czasem to sobie myślę, że w takich okolicznościach to 5 lat temu co trzeci wyłapywał by jakiegoś briga czy bana 

No nic, może ta rosnąca popularność ssc tego wymaga :dunno:


----------



## krystiand

Nawet jeśli dostał słusznie bana, to na pewno nie powinien dostać aż tak długiego. Jak już to bym mu dał briga na 3/7 dni.


----------



## demmat

miesiąc dostał.

ww_lodz i on już od pewnego czasu stają się upierdliwi. jeden drugiego prowokował, a drugi latał co chwilę do ksiąg skarg i banów. Mają różne wizje forum i niestety nie mogą ze sobą dyskutować. A bany były a ochłonięcie.


----------



## Krzycho

Jakub said:


> Podobno ten poziom na forum zjeżdża, ale czasem to sobie myślę, że w takich okolicznościach to 5 lat temu co trzeci wyłapywał by jakiegoś briga czy bana
> 
> No nic, może ta rosnąca popularność ssc tego wymaga :dunno:


...a może po prostu kiedyś moderowały tu poważniejsze osoby....


----------



## krystiand

demmat said:


> A bany były a ochłonięcie.


To ja już dostałem 3 tygodnie za politykę poza PHP (na moje coś gorszego niż to co zrobił HH), to te ochłonięcie nie powinno być takie długie :cheers:


----------



## demmat

Wiesz robienie zamieszania przez to że jeden drugiego szturchnął, a drugi zabrał mu łopatkę, nie jest na poziomie tego forum.


----------



## Krzycho

demmat said:


> Wiesz robienie zamieszania przez to że jeden drugiego szturchnął, a drugi zabrał mu łopatkę, nie jest na poziomie tego forum.


To po co jest "Ksiega skarg i wnioskow"?


----------



## Marek_VF

Bang bang

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=63034153&postcount=39

sruuu - pm7


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Vogafe, powrót dziś z trzymiesięcznego bana i debiut:

"Masz wyprany mózg, ale spokojnie nie ty jeden."

...i miesiąc do rozważań nad prewencyjną rolą kar.


----------



## yarross

Ehm a co się znowu stało temu leninu?


----------



## kornik rz

leninowi? A co, odbanowail go?


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Lenin w mauzoleum.


----------



## bb78

Tawariszcz Lenin wsiegda żyw!


----------



## kospi200

Proszę o bana dla użytkownika Mruczek, za łamanie regulaminu i używanie przekleństwa w sygnaturze


----------



## Han Solo

kospi200 said:


> Proszę o bana dla użytkownika Mruczek, za łamanie regulaminu i używanie przekleństwa w sygnaturze


:lol:

1. Kolega nie zna kontekstu powstania tego zacnego stwierdzenia  Nie wnikając w szczegóły: jest to flagowe określenie warszawskiego FPW.

2. Znając forumową działalność Mruczka, nie wierze, żeby choć nagiął regulamin na milimetr.


PS

krzewi za pornografie, mruczek za przekleństwa... Co sie dzieje z tym forum


----------



## sharky_88

1. Za takie rzeczy się nie daje banów.
2. Ja tam nie widzę żadnego przekleństwa, chyba, że chodzi ci o "gnój' :shocked:


----------



## kospi200

używanie przekleństw jest zabronione przez regulamin, słowo napier... to przekleństwo i dopóki bedzie istniało w sygnaturze będę wnosił o bana. Jak widać jedni są banowani za głupstwo a inni mogą łamać regulamin i przymyka sie na to oko


----------



## Han Solo

kospi200 said:


> Jak widać jedni są banowani za głupstwo a inni mogą łamać regulamin i przymyka sie na to oko


Pieniactwo na pewno jest takim głupstwem, za które briga można dostać.

Poza tym powtórzę: oskarżanie Mruczka o przekleństwo to jak oskarżanie krzewiego o pornografię.


----------



## pmaciej7

kospi200 said:


> słowo napier... to przekleństwo i dopóki bedzie istniało w sygnaturze będę wnosił o bana.


1. Przeinaczasz treść jego sygnatury.

2. Ojcowie prowadzący uznają, że sygnatura Mruczka nie narusza regulaminu. Wniosek o bana oddalony.


----------



## kospi200

Han Solo said:


> Pieniactwo na pewno jest takim głupstwem, za które briga można dostać.
> 
> Poza tym powtórzę: oskarżanie Mruczka o przekleństwo to jak oskarżanie krzewiego o pornografię.


tak sie składa że nie raz używał przekleństw, pienił to sie nie jeden raz ale póki co niech moderator wyciągnie odpowiedzialność za używanie słowa napier..., chyba że kolegów moderatorów to nie obowiązuje. Chciałbym zauważyć że nad modami też są osoby które mogą wyciagnąć wobec nich konsekwencje za brak reakcji na łamanie regulaminu


----------



## talkinghead

kospi200 said:


> używanie przekleństw jest zabronione przez regulamin, słowo napier... to przekleństwo i dopóki bedzie istniało w sygnaturze będę wnosił o bana. Jak widać jedni są banowani za głupstwo a inni mogą łamać regulamin i przymyka sie na to oko


Widzę tu syndrom spóźnionego na imprezę.

Sygnaturę Mruczka przyrównałbym tu w pewnym sensie do wańkowiczowej dupy.


----------



## kospi200

pmaciej7 said:


> 1. Przeinaczasz treść jego sygnatury.
> 
> 2. Ojcowie prowadzący uznają, że sygnatura Mruczka nie narusza regulaminu. Wniosek o bana oddalony.


1. Po pierwsze niczego nie przeinaczam

"Urbanistyka nie polega na nap.... wieżowcami po mieście, jak gnojem po polu"

2. Po drugie pisanie tego na forum poświęconym wieżowcom to prowokacja


----------



## Han Solo

kospi, moja propozycja, od serca: pobądź na forum jeszcze rok, czytaj uważnie. Zobaczysz, że twój pkt widzenia na parę spraw się zmieni, i zrozumiesz, jakiego babola strzeliłeś.

Aż się zastanawiam, czy dać do cytatów


----------



## 19przemek91

To ja tam wstawiam:
Urbanistyka nie polega na naparzaniu wieżowcami po mieście, jak gnojem po polu i gdzie masz wulgaryzm?


----------



## kakaduPL

kospi200 said:


> 2. Po drugie pisanie tego na forum poświęconym wieżowcom to prowokacja


Urbanistyce, ogólnie miastu i inwestycjom... Jakby forum było to forum poświęcone tylko i wyłącznie wieżowcom, to byśmy raczej nie mieli o czym pisać  A samo zadanie jest raczej... nieszkodliwe. No i skąd wiesz że nap... to jakieś "przekleństwo"? Może to celowy środek artystyczny, mający na celu spowodowanie szoku i wstrząśnięciem czytelnikiem i zmuszenie go do refleksji? 
Choć z drugiej strony, gdyby takie posty znajdowały by się w co drugim poście jakiegokolwiek użytkownika, to bym mógł się poczuć trochę zniesmaczonym, ale w tym wypadku jest to tylko i wyłącznie' forma lokalnego folkloru. Przyzwyczaj się


----------



## kospi200

Z forum o zabytkach, mała próbka twórczości:

"Akurat elewację to pewno ładnie odnowią. Tyle, że przy tym rozp*****lili 90% substancji poza elewacjami"

"No zajebiście. Powinien być płaski z tarasem."


----------



## kospi200

kakaduPL said:


> Urbanistyce, ogólnie miastu i inwestycjom... Jakby forum było to forum poświęcone tylko i wyłącznie wieżowcom, to byśmy raczej nie mieli o czym pisać  A samo zadanie jest raczej... nieszkodliwe. No i skąd wiesz że nap... to jakieś "przekleństwo"? Może to celowy środek artystyczny, mający na celu spowodowanie szoku i wstrząśnięciem czytelnikiem i zmuszenie go do refleksji?
> Choć z drugiej strony, gdyby takie posty znajdowały by się w co drugim poście jakiegokolwiek użytkownika, to bym mógł się poczuć trochę zniesmaczonym, ale w tym wypadku jest to tylko i wyłącznie' forma lokalnego folkloru. Przyzwyczaj się


To forum powstało wiele lat tam jak jeszcze żaden z moderatorów nie wiedział o jego istnieniu. Jest kontynuacją starego forum o wieżowcach. To forum o wieżowcach, dlatego nazywa się Skyscrapercity a nie Urbanity itp a to że lokalne polskie forum tak się rozrosło to inna sprawa, jak również to że coraz bardziej odchodzi się tu od tematu wieżowców na tematy poboczne gdzie szeroka rzesza byłych oczestników forum Gazety i innych portali szerzy swoje poglady. Niech sobie szerzą te poglady ale to chyba nie jest to forum.


----------



## pmaciej7

^^ baniak95 i baniakk95 = BANiak


To w sumie kolejny idiotycznie wyłapany ban. Zamiast odczekać parę dni i zastanowić się nad tym co się pisze, wolał założyć drugie konto.


----------



## Bubak

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=64574285&postcount=2594

Nieładnie. 

Ucięto i pogrożono - pm7


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Liczne PM od innych w celu sprawdzenia Miarndy:



> ww_lodz mirandaPRIESTLY_PL Miranda Priestly


Ban.


----------



## krzewi

Hehe, zastanawia mnie fakt, że skoro mimo upomnień forum w sprawie jego zachowania nic nie zmienił. Co więcej założył drugie konto zamiast przeczekać miesiąc. Teraz widać jak bardzo mu zależy by znów tutaj być  To fajny przypadek z wielokrotnym zakładaniem kont mimo wiedzy, że i tak zostanie się zbanowanym  Nie kumam tej filozofii, ja co najwyżej założyłbym konto "pożegnalne" bo mimo wszystko taki user nie ma jak się pożegnać. Niektórzy biją niezłe rekordy ilością takich multikont.


----------



## cichy87

Ponoć według starego pogańskiego wierzenia w bożka Multikonta, nieśmiertelność na SSC (w postaci ciągłego posiadania przynajmniej jednego aktywnego konta) daje nieśmiertelność w realu. Może ww_lodz poszedł tom drogom


----------



## Marceli Szpak

Chwile po zbanowaniu ktoś z łódzkiej części forum przekazał przesłanie ww_lodz z którego wynikało ze on bez forum może żyć .Jak widać nie do końca mówił prawdę


----------



## 0maniek0

bezstresowe wychowanie


----------



## slonychips

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Del,
> 
> MP to nie WW_L,
> 
> Słony, ostrzeżenie.






[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Liczne PM od innych w celu sprawdzenia Miarndy:
> 
> 
> 
> Ban.


to straszne miec zawsze racje :]


----------



## dexter2

Ciekawe, bo tamto drugie konto miało już ponad dwa lata.
Oczywiście od razu można było się domyśleć, że to ww_lodz, jednak ja siedziałem cicho 
Ciekawe, czy ktoś oddał konto, czy po prostu miał jakieś problemy z logowaniem, dlatego kiedyś to konto założył.


----------



## dawidny

Myślę że powinien spróbować przeczekać dłuższy okres czasu i zacząć na forum od nowa, i nie skupiać się wyłącznie na ESK bo na tym Łódź się nie kończy, niepotrzebnie się tutaj niestety wdał ze mną w dyskusję, za mną łatwo się nie dyskutuje...

Nie wiem jak ja sam bym przeżył dłuższy okres czasu bez forum, myślę że by łatwo nie było, ale on sam już wystarczająco czasu już miał żeby zastanowić się co było nie tak w swoim poczynaniu na Forum.

Na początku jego większych polemik co to nie ja i co to nie Łódź byłem po jego stronie, ale w dłuższej perspektywie notoryczność jego wtrąceń była zbyt duża.

Ciekawe jest że przy staraniu się o ESK żaden z polityków, dziennikarzy, osób zajmujących się projektem nie naciska, nie wymaga działań wokół ściany płaczu, aha zauważyłem że jej kawałek ten najbardziej szpetny zaczęto burzyć, te bimy wystające ze ścian przy Zielonej poległy, czekam na dalsze bardziej odważne decyzje. Międzynarodowe przedszkole dla zachodnich desantowców do Łodzi ważna rzecz, ale ESK z widokiem na ruiny to chyba bardziej przerażająca w moich oczach sprawa.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Miro, witamy z powrotem. I żegnamy, ban.


----------



## michael_siberia

Jaki tym razem nick?


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Pablo del mar


----------



## lodzer.m

A tak z ciekawości - po jakim czasie ww_lodz może wrócić? A taki dawno już nie widziany forumowicz lenin?


----------



## dexter2

Przypuszczam, że teraz to już każde ich zlokalizowane konto będzie banowane.


----------



## adam2a

Ja nie rozumiem po co walić głową w mur jeśli już się zamierza wrócić potajemnie z banicji. Przecież wystarczy poprosić providera o zmianę IP.


----------



## lodzer.m

A Lenin też pojawiał się później pod nowymi nickami?


----------



## Ellilamas

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=311284
spam....
^^
bum
625


----------



## rybenbaum

pmaciej7 said:


> To w sumie kolejny idiotycznie wyłapany ban. Zamiast odczekać parę dni i zastanowić się nad tym co się pisze, wolał założyć drugie konto.


Afekt i zapalczywość nie znają rozsądku


----------



## redoxygene

W związku z dyskusją w Księdze skarg i wniosków (posty 6520:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=64888449#post64888449
oraz 6521 i 6524), oraz dyskusją toczącą się w tym wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1138435&page=4
od postu 64, a zwłaszcza posty nr 70 i 79 proszę o zwrócenie uwagi użytkownikowi albatros3. Człowiek w ogóle chyba nie rozumie o czym jest dyskusja, co w dość dobitny sposób opisałem w poście 78:
Na stwierdzenie "Mam największe jabłko w Polsce, waży 5,5 kg", odpowiadam mu, że "Moje jest większe, waży 7 kg", a albatros na to - "Nie rozmawiamy o Tobie". Po czym następują kolejne "merytoryczne" stwierdzenia "żenujące", "nie ośmieszaj się" i z końcowym - "redoxygene jest trollem". 
Użytkownik albatros3 specjalizuje się w produkcji postów o wątpliwej lub żadnej zawartości merytorycznej i nie powinien chyba w ten sposób zaśmiecać przestrzeni forum.

Jestem już starym użytkownikiem, któremu chyba nikt oprócz paru osób, którym sukcesywnie uświadamiam, że racji nie mają, nie może zarzucić braku merytoryki w dyskusji :/


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

xyz000000, podwójne konto, nara.


----------



## janex_wwa

ten xyz000000 to przypadkiem nie było jakieś nowe wcielenie martina?


----------



## rybenbaum

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> xyz000000, podwójne konto, nara.


A no właśnie, założył wątek o budynku Skanskiej na Chłodnej, napisał 5 postów i szlus. Faktycznie jakby martin się nie powstrzymał.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

To akurat inny troll był, nie pamiętacie. Martiny są banowane na bieżąco.


----------



## albatros3

redoxygene - użytkownik pochodzący z Radomia, który dosyć często pojawia się na wątkach o tematyce kieleckiej. Często wszczyna kłótnie, m.in. pisząc zawsze tylko takie argumenty, które uzasadniają jego naciągniętą "prawdę", wyśmiewa i obraża dyskutujące z nim osoby. Jego działania dotyczą wielu wątków i wpisów. Użytkownik o tym nicku działa także na innych formach (np. http://www.inwestycje.kielce.pl/forum/) i również tam wywoływał kłótnie, od jakiegoś czasu po ostatniej interwencji admina tego forum zaprzestał tego procederu.


----------



## -PePe-

albatros3 said:


> redoxygene - użytkownik pochodzący z Radomia,


guilty



albatros3 said:


> który dosyć często pojawia się na wątkach o tematyce kieleckiej.


bo o Kielcach wie dużo



albatros3 said:


> Często wszczyna kłótnie, m.in. pisząc zawsze tylko takie argumenty, które uzasadniają jego naciągniętą "prawdę",


...



albatros3 said:


> wyśmiewa i obraża dyskutujące z nim osoby.


nie przypominam sobie



albatros3 said:


> Jego działania dotyczą wielu wątków i wpisów.


pracowity jest



albatros3 said:


> Użytkownik o tym nicku działa także na innych formach (np. http://www.inwestycje.kielce.pl/forum/) i również tam wywoływał kłótnie, od jakiegoś czasu po ostatniej interwencji admina tego forum zaprzestał tego procederu.


kieleckie inwestycje to nie FPW, tu można napisać, że coś w Poznaniu, Lublinie, Kielcach itd. jest nie tak, jak być powinno bez odpowiedniego kodu pocztowego w dowodzie, wystarczy tylko wiedza i chęci.

Pozdrawiam


----------



## 625

Kilka razy zaglądałem do wątków Kielecko-Radomskich i akurat Redoxygene był najbardziej merytoryczny.






Partycja said:


> Więc następnym razem za nim coś napiszesz i zrobisz z siebie idiotę to pomyśl kilka razy.


Pomyśl kilka razy Partycja, masz miesiąc na to.


----------



## Bastian.

No właśnie, kto ten xyz000000, bo mi się z kospi200 skojarzył. I tak wogóle to za co ten drugi bana ma?.


----------



## demmat

kospi200 to martin.


----------



## wonsbelfer

A swoją drogą to martina moglibyście odbanować. Jego brak w wątkach warszawskich jest widoczny. "Swoje" odcierpiał - w moim mniemaniu z dużym naddatkiem. Swego czasu prosił o to pan Doktor Habilitowany Megaptera. Ja też się przyłączam.


----------



## krzewi

^^ wraz z jego wszystkimi innymi kontami?


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

wonsbelfer said:


> A swoją drogą to martina moglibyście odbanować. Jego brak w wątkach warszawskich jest widoczny. "Swoje" odcierpiał - w moim mniemaniu z dużym naddatkiem. Swego czasu prosił o to pan Doktor Habilitowany Megaptera. Ja też się przyłączam.


Tak się składa, że dwóch z jego kont nie wyłapałem i dostał bany od nowa, za działalność z czystą kartą. Także Profesor Doktor Rehabilitowany Beton odmawia.


----------



## ArJ

Czy przypadkiem 5hubimessi to nie martin vel kospi2000. Ten sam sposób wklejania newsów bez źródła no i charakterystyczny styl odpowiedzi w ostatnim poście w wątku Pl. Defilad.


----------



## demmat

Na jednym koncie zdołał nastukać ponad 160 postów zanim wpadł. A zarejestrował się dzień po zbanowaniu. Nie uważam to za cierpienie.

Do tego gdyby zmienił ton wypowiedzi, to można by go odbanować, niestety nadal tak się wypowiadał, że ciężko było czytać.


----------



## wonsbelfer

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Tak się składa, że dwóch z jego kont nie wyłapałem i dostał bany od nowa, za działalność z czystą kartą. Także Profesor Doktor Rehabilitowany Beton odmawia.


Ot - zatwardziałość serca. A miłosierdzie i miłość bliźniego gdzie?


----------



## GrimFadango

^^Regulamin tych studiów twierdzi, że bez zgody profesora nie można brać reaktywacji. Durex lex


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

wonsbelfer said:


> Ot - zatwardziałość serca. A miłosierdzie i miłość bliźniego gdzie?


Nie do końca złapałem ideę, ale w tzw. międzyczasie Martin się znowu zalogował i w kilku postach zdążył obrazić paru użytkowników. Tak więc mówimy o miłosierdziu dla zatwardzialców - dobrze rozumiem? 

Poza tym o jakim braku Martina mówimy, jak facet rejestruje się po kilka razy dziennie?


----------



## Imperial

city vs. city

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=64954285&postcount=721


----------



## pmaciej7

axial said:


> Mam wrażenie, że panuje tu "moredatorowy beton", ....


U tego pana zderzenie z betonem spowodowało ciężkie obrażenia.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Ritchie, Ritchie, dostał, dostał, bana, bana. Za konto, konto.


----------



## Marek_VF

Byłem pewien, że to nastąpi i bęc, nie jestem zdziwiony.


----------



## 0maniek0

pmaciej7 said:


> U tego pana zderzenie z betonem spowodowało ciężkie obrażenia.




...


----------



## kowal 3D

pmaciej7 said:


> U tego pana zderzenie z betonem spowodowało ciężkie obrażenia.


Ale zaraz bana? Bez przesady...


----------



## pmaciej7

^^ Do tego dochodzi ogólna upierdliwość. Wróci za pół roku.


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## PLH

Superkot634 - miesiąc

Za często się powtarzał:



Superkot634 said:


> Cały odcinek Rabka - Chyżne był remontowany a resztę musi ci Igorlan dopisać, ogólnie taki stan nawierzchni na naszych drogach krajowych to powoli norma, nie uważacie?


----------



## Gęsior

pmaciej7 said:


> ^^ Do tego dochodzi ogólna upierdliwość. Wróci za pół roku.


Czasem świrował pawiana ale żeby od razu banana :nono: ?? A co to jakiś brigoban? Nowe narzędzie terroru ??


----------



## pmaciej7

henry hill said:


> ^^ Co oznacza Twoje "rozwinięcie", "tytuł" pod nickiem?


Że macie mnie kochać.



Gęsior;65114597 said:


> Czasem świrował pawiana ale żeby od razu banana :nono: ?? A co to jakiś brigoban? Nowe narzędzie terroru ??


Pawiany lubią banany. Swoimi powtarzanymi regularnie bzdurami wkurzał wielu użytkowników i nie reagował na prośby o dokształcenie się przed zabraniem głosu.

Narzędzie terroru jest stare jak świat, bany można dawać na czas określony.


----------



## PLH

Gęsior;65114597 said:


> Nowe narzędzie terroru ??


Ano.


Nie dawał sobie nic wytłumaczyć, wszystko wiedział lepiej. Życzliwość wobec moderatorów też niewiele pomogła.


----------



## PLH

Na tym forum bardzo nie lubimy kiedy ktoś wykorzystuje cudze zdjęcia bez podania źródła a tym bardziej kiedy prezentuje je jako swoje.

*Nordicwolf* - pół roku.


----------



## TommeT

henry hill said:


> ^^ Co oznacza Twoje "rozwinięcie", "tytuł" pod nickiem?


Dysponent wszelkich narzędzi propagandowych.

pzdr


----------



## Andrzej16

Za co i kiedy oraz przez kogo został zbanowany AXIAL?

W tej chwili forum jest tak prowadzone, że tylko głos zgodny z linią moderatora może być opublikowany.

Wydaje mi się, że zwykły moderator powinien mieć jedynie prawo do briga na kilka dni. Dopiero, powiedzmy, zgodny głos 3 moderatorów (o ile nie sprzeciwi się jakikolwiek inny) miałby moc zbanować użytkownika.


----------



## PLH

4 posty wyżej.


Zadziwiające jak ludzie nie potrafią odróżnić karania kogoś za "co" i za "jak". To jest plaga na tym forum i nie tylko. Z czego to wynika? Z głupiego uporu? Ignorancji? A może właśnie z faktu, że samemu wyznaje się jedynie słuszną teorię i forsuje ją w każdy możliwy sposób?

Nie dalej jak wczoraj zbanowałem na miesiąc usera, który w każdym swoim poście głosił pogląd, jakoby polskie drogi były coraz lepsze. Pogląd, z którym całkowicie się zgadzam, ale którego miejsce nie jest w wątkach zupełnie
niezwiązanych z tematyką dróg. Tego oczywiście nie zauważyłeś, nie?


Gdyby inni moderatorzy nie zgadzali się z ta decyzją axial byłby odbanowany.


----------



## Andrzej16

PLH said:


> 4 posty wyżej.
> Zadziwiające jak ludzie nie potrafią odróżnić karania kogoś za "co" i za "jak". To jest plaga na tym forum i nie tylko. Z czego to wynika? Z głupiego uporu? Ignorancji? A może właśnie z faktu, że samemu wyznaje się jedynie słuszną teorię i forsuje ją w każdy możliwy sposób?


No to już wiem, oznacza to tyle, że niektórzy moderatorzy są pozbawieni poczucia humoru, jeżeli uważają, że to ich dotyczy.
_*"moredatorowy beton"*_ przy nicku jednego z moderatorów [BÉTON!BRUT!], ale po powzięciu podejrzeń, że dotyczy to mojej (czyli moderatora) osoby już nie jest żartem



PLH said:


> Nie dalej jak wczoraj zbanowałem na miesiąc usera, który w każdym swoim poście głosił pogląd, jakoby polskie drogi były coraz lepsze. Pogląd, z którym całkowicie się zgadzam, ale którego miejsce nie jest w wątkach zupełnie
> niezwiązanych z tematyką dróg. Tego oczywiście nie zauważyłeś, nie?


Rzadko zaglądam na forum.



PLH said:


> Gdyby inni moderatorzy nie zgadzali się z ta decyzją axial byłby odbanowany.


jesteście solidarni, czy to dobrze? może jednak najpierw przegadajcie sprawę dotycząca kary głównej w kilka osób, które niekoniecznie mają takie same (z jednej matrycy) zdanie


----------



## PLH

Andrzej16 said:


> Rzadko zaglądam na forum.



A mimo to udaje Ci się wyłapać rzeczy, którymi starasz się nas skompromitować, dziwne.

Ot, kilka postów:


Andrzej16 said:


> Witam
> Dlaczego Tom Gore ma bana?
> Szukałem powodu ban'a, ale nie znalazłem go na ostatnich stronach. Czy dlatego, że ktoś (pewien moderator) ma dobrą pamięć, a "jego (T G) czyny i słowa są jedno"?
> To forum jest już bardzo poprawne, jakiegoś takiego lizusowstwa jest tu pełno. Jako przykład:
> Swego czasu, po zbanowaniu kogoś za słowa o kolorowym mocarzu (tam chyba nawet nie było nazwy kraju, a kolorowy mocarz jest na pewno, bo czerwony), jako przeciwwagę zwracałem uwagę na użycie przez kogoś słowa prezydencik, o naszym nieżyjącym Prezydencie - bez reakcji. Może dlatego, że tak jest poprawnie?
> Tu powoli nie ma miejsca na różnice poglądów. I chyba dlatego takie osoby, które odstają muszą dostać to co dostał Tom? Tylko za co dostał go Tom?





Andrzej16 said:


> Dlaczego wczoraj Tom Gore miał ban'a, a dziś "In the brig"?
> Poproszę o uzasadnienie i podpis tego, co to zrobił.
> pmaciej7 odgrażał się w trakcie dyskusji banem wobec Tom'a. Czy to jakaś prywatna zemsta za inne poglądy (oczywiście, przecież to nie jest cenzura... ).
> Wcześniej "ktoś" litościwie wyciął dyskusję z groźbą z wątku o BRD.
> Nie wiedziałem, że jest to tak prywatne forum.





Andrzej16 said:


> Wydaje mi się, iż zbamowanie Tom'a przez Pmaciej'a jest prywatną sprawą Pmacieja.
> Uprzejmie proszę o rozpatrzenie sprawy przez innego moderatora, niekoniecznie promotora Pmaciej'a.
> PS. Pmaciej ścierał się z Tom'em, o ile mnie pamięć nie myli, jeszcze zanim został moderatorem.





Andrzej16 said:


> pmaciej7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zaznaczone posty wyciąłem,
> 
> *igor.k* - 7 dni za gówno w głowie,
> *Jarosław Synowiec* - 7 dni za kolorowego mocarza,
> 
> *j-cube* - ostrzeżenie za pomysły wykorzystywanie kontrwywiadu.
> 
> Kurde, podoba mi się dawanie brigów, będę to robił częściej :lol:
> 
> Z ostatniej chwili:
> *pablowawa74* - 7 dni za ekokmiotów. A ostrzegałem...
> 
> 
> 
> Nie za dużo tej poprawności?
> Nowa miotła lepiej miecie?
Click to expand...




Możesz przez to sprawiać wrażenie, że zalogowałeś się na forum w jednym celu, a to nie jest dobre wrażenie, zapewniam.


Co jeszcze dziwniejsze, zarówno axial jak i Tom Gore mają podobne poglądy i wypowiadają się w tych samuch wątkach (BRD).

Najdziwniejsze z tego wszystkiego jest jednak to, że Ty w większości również podzielasz ich zdanie i zamiłowanie do konkretnych wątków.


W takim razie kto z kim jest tutaj solidarny? 







Andrzej16 said:


> może jednak najpierw przegadajcie sprawę dotycząca kary głównej w kilka osób, które niekoniecznie mają takie same (z jednej matrycy) zdanie


Doceniam, że mimo Twojej niezbyt częstej obecności na forum, tak dobrze rozeznajesz się w zasadach panujących na forum, co więcej, masz dostęp do prywatnej korespondencji moderatorów. 
Po konsultacji z gronem moderatorów dziękuję w ich imieniu za cenne uwagi.


----------



## Adolf Warski

Jak ktoś pisze "ban'a", to zdecydowanie nań zasługuje.


----------



## 625

yogibabu74 said:


> A ja jestem ciekawy czy *Sku....le* planuja jakis parking dla mieszkancow Krynickiej-od wlotu z Bardzkiej-od nr.56-66???Zabrali kilkadziesiat miejsc parkingowych i nie zrobili kompletnie ani jednego...za to postój Taxi jest przynajmniej taki jak by mieli wybudowac jakis hotel...


niezły start. 7 dni.


----------



## Dantiscum

sygnatura tego gościa omal nie zwaliła mnie z krzesła:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=246474
nie dość, że polityczna jak cholera, to jeszcze na poziomie rynsztoku.

Jaka sygnatura? On nie ma żadnej sygnatury... Za to ma briga na miesiąc. pm7


----------



## mapmen

za wyjątkiem kurwy sowieckiej, podpis jest ok


----------



## Andrzej16

PLH said:


> A mimo to udaje Ci się wyłapać rzeczy, którymi starasz się nas skompromitować, dziwne.


Kiedyś zaglądałem częściej, więc nic dziwnego.




PLH said:


> Możesz przez to sprawiać wrażenie, że zalogowałeś się na forum w jednym celu, a to nie jest dobre wrażenie, zapewniam.


Zanim zalogowałem się na forum, to nawet nie znałem ich nick'ów. Więc ich obrona nie była to powodem do zalogowania.




PLH said:


> Co jeszcze dziwniejsze, zarówno axial jak i Tom Gore mają podobne poglądy i wypowiadają się w tych samuch wątkach (BRD).
> 
> Najdziwniejsze z tego wszystkiego jest jednak to, że Ty w większości również podzielasz ich zdanie i zamiłowanie do konkretnych wątków.
> 
> 
> W takim razie kto z kim jest tutaj solidarny?


Ja nie jestem moderatorem, więc mogę być solidarny z osobami o podobnych mi poglądach. Dzięki temu znacznie mniej się udzielałem, oni robili to za mnie. Oni nie byli lizusami, tak jak np. autor następnego po Twoim, a jakże wiele wnoszącego postu z nickiem działacza komunistycznego i awatarem państwa sowieckiego. Komunizm jest doktryną bardziej ludobójczą niż faszyzm, ale nie jest to, na tym forum, powód do wstydu i usunięcia. Chyba, że miałoby się nick o nazwisku działacza narodowosocjalistycznego.



PLH said:


> Doceniam, że mimo Twojej niezbyt częstej obecności na forum, tak dobrze rozeznajesz się w zasadach panujących na forum, co więcej, masz dostęp do prywatnej korespondencji moderatorów.
> Po konsultacji z gronem moderatorów dziękuję w ich imieniu za cenne uwagi.


Ciężko mi nie podejrzewać czegoś takiego, kiedyś pmaciej7, zanim został moderatorem, miał wiele uwag kończących się karami, lubił to, a gdy został przyłapany na hipokryzji (brakuje mi jego zdjęć  ), dostał swój własny pistolet _"Kurde, podoba mi się dawanie brigów, będę to robił częściej"_, no i daje. Zastanawiałem się komu tak pasował, że dostał kopa w górę. 
Panowie jesteście na tym forum Panami życia i śmierci, toteż poluzujcie, proszę. Kwiecisty język nie powinien być powodem do kar, a inne poglądy tym bardziej.


----------



## Andrzej16

Adolf Warski said:


> Jak ktoś pisze "ban'a", to zdecydowanie nań zasługuje.


Jest to dla mnie wyraz obcy i będę używał apostrofu. I za to taka kara?....


----------



## Dantiscum

Andrzej16 said:


> Jest to dla mnie wyraz obcy i będę używał apostrofu. I za to taka kara?....


:crazy2: Jeżeli kierujesz się takimi kategoriami, to dlaczego nie napisałeś "apostrof'u"? :lol: W końcu to też wyraz obcy. Ale to nie ten wątek.


----------



## skansen

Apostrofu używamy w odmianie nazw obcych, jeśli kończą się na niemą głoskę. Inna sprawa, że za ortografię się tu chyba nie banuje.


----------



## 625

Andrzej16 said:


> Jest to dla mnie wyraz obcy i będę używał apostrofu. I za to taka kara?....


Ostrzeżenie. Więcej nie będzie ostrzeżeń.


----------



## pmaciej7

Andrzej16 said:


> ...dostał swój własny pistolet _"Kurde, podoba mi się dawanie brigów, będę to robił częściej"_, no i daje.


Uuuu, komuś nagle siadło poczucie humoru, a taki zawsze był wesoły...



> Panowie jesteście na tym forum Panami życia i śmierci, toteż poluzujcie, proszę.


Jeśli my jesteśmy panami życia i smierci, to może Ty poluzuj, bo na razie napinasz się przeokrutnie.



> Kwiecisty język nie powinien być powodem do kar, a inne poglądy tym bardziej.


Powodem bana była ogólna upierdliwość czyli tak zwany trolling.


----------



## Andrzej16

625 said:


> Ostrzeżenie. Więcej nie będzie ostrzeżeń.


Adolf Warski też jest moderatorem? hno: 
Za co dostałem ostrzeżenie? (to po to by wiedzieć czego nie wypada).
Czy Adolf Warski dostał ostrzeżenie za swój nick i sowiecki hełm?

Czy kompletnie wszystko, o czym teraz pisałem, jest bez sensu?


----------



## salto_angel

^^ Chłopcze, nie wiesz co czynisz atakując Warskiego.


----------



## 625

Andrzej16 said:


> Adolf Warski też jest moderatorem? hno:
> Za co dostałem ostrzeżenie? (to po to by wiedzieć czego nie wypada).
> Czy Adolf Warski dostał ostrzeżenie za swój nick i sowiecki hełm?
> 
> Czy kompletnie wszystko, o czym teraz pisałem, jest bez sensu?


Za trollowanie. To jest księga brigów i banów, a nie Twój czat.


----------



## janek302

Zwróciłem temu forumowiczowi uwagę raz żeby powstrzymał swoje osobiste wycieczki w moją stronę, ale widocznie nie pomogło i dalej obraża mnie jedynie z powodu odmiennego zdania, co jest niesmaczne moim zdaniem. Uważam że powinien on sobie trochę odpocząć, jeśli nie zasłużył na taką karę to proszę chociaż o usunięcie tego posta.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=65213497&postcount=13844


----------



## PLH

Andrzej16 said:


> Kwiecisty język nie powinien być powodem do kar, a* inne poglądy tym bardziej*.


Tym zdaniem dobitnie pokazałeś, że nie przyjmujesz niczego do wiadomości i dyskusja z tobą nie ma najmniejszego sensu. 

Tak więc myśl sobie dalej że banujemy za poglądy i pozostań męczennikiem uciśnionych na tym forum.


Jeszcze jedno - sugerujesz jakoby moderatorzy doceniali i poniękąd popierali lizusostwo, mam rację? Za to ostrzeżenie ode mnie.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

releks, arhe1, podwójne konto. Lugi - odpoczynek za obrażanie innych. Reszta awanturników spod Złotej - ostrzeżenie.


----------



## J.T.Fly

Andrzej16 said:


> Czy Adolf Warski dostał ostrzeżenie za swój nick i sowiecki hełm?


Ten tekst jest tak piękny, że zasługuje na swój własny obrazek na blogasku dlaczego nie napalm


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

xuxukola - 6 konto ww_lodz.


----------



## el_barto

Moja kolekcja brigów wcześniejszych daje mi do myślenia w sprawie użytkownika slonychips, który rzuca takim mięchem i obraża Wrocław na każdym kroku, że to aż śmieszne, że jeszcze nic nie dostał. (vide wątek o ESK 2016).


----------



## Michał Ch.

^^
Popieram. Zdaje się, że dostał już sporo ostrzeżeń w tym wątku, a dalej jest to samo.


----------



## Mika'el

*Slonychips* znany bardziej jako koniaq *dostaje 3 miesiące briga* za wszystkie przewinienia.Prowokuje już od dawna a ten tekst:


> Stolica ślaska bylo Breslau teraz zostaly po nim jakies popłuczyny poprzetykana na przemian solpolami, dziurami, oczojebnymi elewacjami kamienic oraz zabytkami tak autentycznymi, ze katowickie śródmiescie przy nich to Forum Romanum Mówi się, ze miasto to ludzie... W takim razie dzisiejszy Wrocław stereotypowo to wiocha zza Buga. Zatem pozdrawiamy chłopów i ich swinki na balkonach :Hi:


poniżej krytyki.
Dodam, ze 3 miesiące to kara wstępna.Moze zmienimy na BANA.Zobaczymy.


----------



## pmaciej7

Mysik said:


> (...)
> 2. Rydzyk do piachu!
> 3. Odseparować pieprzony kościół od polityki!
> 4. W***WIA mnie to, że jak teraz są jakieś be!(...)





Mysik said:


> A co do Rydzyka - hmm... takie mam zdanie, może nie śmierć... ale mam nadzieję, że ktoś go usadzi, a tak poza tym, jakby miał wypadek (coś jak Smoleńsk) to bym się chyba z radości napił...


Nawet w PHP takie teksty nie sa mile widziane. 

14 dni czasowego ograniczenia możliwości umieszczania postów na forum jako konsekwencja nieprzystosowania się do ogólnoprzyjętych zasad panujących na wspomnianym forum.


----------



## lnmlgdn

Imagine this: you are Final Fantasy Gilthe pilot of a Navy fighter jet. You’re flying inWOW Gold formation when you come under attack from ground-based rockets. The plane nearest you takes a hit and spins intoBuy WOW Gold your path, while another rocket screams toward you. And out of the corner of your eye, you see enemy planes approaching. Suddenly, WoW Gold for sale, an alarm goes off – something bad just went wrong in your engineBuy RS Gold…


----------



## kowal 3D

Od razu trafił w odpowiedni wątek


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## pmaciej7

Na razie zostawiłem jego posta (trochę przeedytowanego), żeby inni się też pośmiali.


----------



## Tygrys

Proszę moderatorów o przyjrzenie się forumowej działalności usera @break. Próbka możliwości:



break said:


> A ty zaraz kupe w majty zrobisz od tej napinki kolego. Różnica klas była widoczna cały mecz, więc po co się tu napinasz. Warszawiacy chyba opanowali ten wątek, nie da się tego bełkotu czytać normlanie, moder może powycina część bo naprawde...





break said:


> Przepraszam tato, będzie szlaban? Czy może masz jeszcze jakieś życiowe rady dla mnie, chętnie wysłucham...:bash:





break said:


> Tego głąba co zaprojektował ten "dworzec" to bym za jaja powiesił na dziedzińcu.





break said:


> Co to za łysiejący burak na tej jednej fotce?


^^
ale as! już po nim i postach
625

Dzięki.


----------



## Petr

podwórko: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=65449195&postcount=4443

3 dni/P


----------



## Patryjota

szyma - miesiąc - to nie forum na spam


----------



## japan

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=65518237#post65518237

Polecam "cudowny" debiut usera JareczekK:bash:


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

To nie debiut, ban na oba konta.


----------



## michael_siberia

Ban him!
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=714225


----------



## lukaszek89

z miedzynarodowego o stadionach:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1238965

prosze o wymierzenie sprawiedliwosci dla uzytkownika *kosova-fener*, i jesli to mozliwe wyciecie postow z 1 i 2 strony watku.

oraz usuniecie bezsensownego postu tego samego uzytkownia z watku o Stadionie Slaskim, ktory prawdopodbnie jest zemsta na naszym narodzie za moja wczesniejsza uwage

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=65710599&postcount=178


ostatnia prosba:

wnioskuje o sprawdzenie, jesli to mozliwe czy *kosova-fener* i *kosova-gala* to dwa konta w jednej osobie

Z gory dziekuje...


----------



## demmat

Proszę o zainteresowanie się postoteką tego użytkownika, bo naprawdę ciężko się czyta te brednie o tym co jest komunistyczne, a co nie. Sposób wypowiedzi też wskazuje na to że nie została przekroczona granica podstawówki.


----------



## markus1234

prosze o 46 minutowy brig dla RRaaffaalllll na opamietanie sie.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=65837491#post65837491

zdecydowanie pomylil watek, a moze i forum.

mogę dać min. 1 h  / PLH


----------



## Filimer

O co chodzi z banem i nowym kontem użytkownika gringo666?


----------



## Handsome by nature

Ja na forumowiczow-urzednikow nie mam sily...

Jedno z "przykazan" netykiety:



> No Advertising...No creating threads or multiple posts of any kind about your own site, a product you sell, a group you belong to etc, without prior approval of the site Administration.


A tymczasem:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=65929015&postcount=3352
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=65928855&postcount=370
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=65929091&postcount=283
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=65929211&postcount=322

Na poczatku myslalem, ze to jakis wirus (sprawdzcie jak mozecie)... 

Ale zdaje sie, ze to lamanie zasad forum SSC - reklama i nieudolny trolling.

Pozdrawiam!

_______









//pzdr
BB


----------



## Imperial

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=66014035&postcount=20787

Dosyć kontrowersyjny post...


----------



## michael_siberia

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1243695

Reklama do kasacji. Spamer też.

Połączone z wątkiem _Musisz mieć pakiet e-book dla każdego fana wieżowiec! [FREE]_ - pm7


----------



## pawelmilosz

Niejaki dr_klin tak trolluje w poniższym wątku, że aż oczy bolą od czytania. Wypluwa z siebie posty w tempie karabinu maszynowego

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=266362&page=363

Na koncie zero postów, warto sprawdzić czy już się tu wcześniej nie pojawiał pod innymi papierami.


----------



## Guest

Tylko proszę, nie usuwajcie jego wpisów, takich geniuszy rzadko można spotkać na jakimkolwiek forum :lol:


----------



## Beck's

No właśnie. Czekamy na decyzję modów co do dr. Klina


----------



## Adolf Warski

Doktor Strangelove umarł.


----------



## Vanaheim

Bananować spamera:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=66143149&postcount=13127

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=719873


----------



## Sandacz nizinny

^^ cd.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=66143119&postcount=14580


----------



## noRTH1212

<<<<<<<<<<< kobato >>>>>>>>>
Kill him :|


----------



## Eurotram

Filimer said:


> O co chodzi z banem i nowym kontem użytkownika gringo666?


Dalej pisze pod nowym nick'iem,w dodatku podkreślając że poprzednio wystepował jako Gringo666... Coś mi się dziwnie zdaje,że to jedyny legalny wybieg pozwalający obejść to o czym pisał coś ok. początku roku Pmaciej7 (czyli że główny admin,to znaczy Jan,w tym roku nie dopuszcza możliwości zmiany nick'a).Innymi słowy: chcesz zmienić nick,to musisz zaczynać od nowa


----------



## Mindcrasher

Eurotram said:


> Dalej pisze pod nowym nick'iem,w dodatku podkreślając że poprzednio wystepował jako Gringo666... Coś mi się dziwnie zdaje,że to jedyny legalny wybieg pozwalający obejść to o czym pisał coś ok. początku roku Pmaciej7 (czyli że główny admin,to znaczy Jan,w tym roku nie dopuszcza możliwości zmiany nick'a).Innymi słowy: chcesz zmienić nick,to musisz zaczynać od nowa


Jeśli jako Gringo666 nie został zbanowany to chyba wszystko ok?


----------



## Eurotram

Mindcrasher said:


> Jeśli jako Gringo666 nie został zbanowany to chyba wszystko ok?


Rzecz w tym,że "oficjalnie" został 
I to chyba jedyny technicznie możliwy wariant,żeby mieć nowy nick przy jednoczesnym ocaleniu wszystkich postów pisanych pod starym oraz przy jednoczesnym spełnieniu wymogu posiadania TYLKO JEDNEGO aktywnego konta


----------



## demmat

Coś mi się wydaję że wrócił martin, tym razem jako leomessi6.


----------



## leomessi7

demmat said:


> Coś mi się wydaję że wrócił martin, tym razem jako leomessi6.


:baeh3::fart::horse:


----------



## demmat

leomessi7 said:


> :baeh3::fart::horse:


:baeh3::fart::horse::baeh3::fart::horse::baeh3::fart::horse::baeh3::fart::horse:


----------



## krakusek

Ktoś mi tu wylewa żale na PM:



Sebastex said:


> bastex, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> 1. Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> 2. If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.
> 
> 
> _______________
> nie wiem czemu ale na koncieb astex mam takie cus.
> załozyłem nowe konto joachimex i tak samo
> załozyłem to sebastex na innym ip (modem) i działa.
> Wygląda jakbym miał bana na konto i wcześniejsze ip. Ale za co? Ani nie spamuje. To chyba nie to ze mam 150 subksrypcji. Bo problemy sie zaczeły jak zmieniłem e-mail z 1 na inny i zmieniłem hasło i wtedy to sie stało. O co biega? Znasz e-maila na osobe z polskiej administracji?
> 
> moje gg *****
> mail ****


----------



## Conrado

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=721093 
AMAZING  SPAM!


----------



## takisobiektoś

^^Klient do odstrzału i małe sprzątanie po nim tu i tu


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

^^


Załatwiony! Skasowałem posty w polskich wątkach (na międzynarodowe nie mam uprawnień)


----------



## Tygrys

krakusek said:


> Ktoś mi tu wylewa żale na PM:


Powinno się karać za ujawnianie treści PM-ek, zwłaszcza, gdy zawierają jakieś dane kontaktowe. Całe forum nie musi znać adresu maila i numeru gg tego usera. Zamiast pomóc facetowi jak trzeba, podszedłeś do tego na odp.....l. Trzeba było to przesłać do 625, albo nagrać temat jakiemuś modowi. Inna sprawa, że ten @Sebastex sam mógł to zrobić, ale też można było go jakoś naprowadzić i zmusić do samodzielnego myślenia.


----------



## krakusek

Tygrys said:


> Powinno się karać za ujawnianie treści PM-ek, zwłaszcza, gdy zawierają jakieś dane kontaktowe. Całe forum nie musi znać adresu maila i numeru gg tego usera. Zamiast pomóc facetowi jak trzeba, podszedłeś do tego na odp.....l. Trzeba było to przesłać do 625, albo nagrać temat jakiemuś modowi. Inna sprawa, że ten @Sebastex sam mógł to zrobić, ale też można było go jakoś naprowadzić i zmusić do samodzielnego myślenia.


Racja poprawiłem.
Nie kojarzyłem gościa i myślałem, że to po prostu jakiś spamer. Bo niby dlaczego pisze do mnie, a nie do modów?


----------



## Tygrys

^^

kay:

A spamer, nie spamer - pewnych danych się nie ujawnia. 

Możliwe, że facet jednak dobrze wie, dlaczego ma zablokowane dwa konta i dlatego chciał mieć adres maila do 625, żeby osobiście mu dziękować.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

murcielago-pl, aka Murcielago_pl, za kolejne ostrzeżenia w sprawie sygnaturek, OT oraz emotikonek - ban + odkryłem właśnie inne konta.


----------



## 1922

Jest robota w wątku o stadionie Lecha. Lepiej szybko ciąć bo się rozkręcają.


----------



## Pawelski

ProLite said:


> Wysłuchajcie prawdę tą
> Że jesteście Amicą
> Sprzedaliście klubik swój
> Teraz macie wielki ch.....


^^
Brig czy Ban? :|


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

abednegoo, ProLite - ban, pitr1922 - 7 dni

Wątek pozostanie zamknięty co najmniej do wtorku aż opadną emocje.


----------



## Signar

^^ Ja tam bym się nie zastanawiał za wyzwiska w kierunku jakiegokolwiek klubu BAN i nara

P.S. Już mnie uprzedził ;p


----------



## Pawelski

Macie dzisiaj sporo roboty Drodzy Moderatorzy, Brig czy Ban? :|:



pepsicola said:


> Weźcie się ogarnijcie, kibole i zadymy były, są i będą, jak Wam się nie podoba, to wiecie co jest dla Was - telewizja i taniec z gwiazdami. Prawdziwe życie omija pipki bez charakteru. Zaraz się zleci na mnie szajka oburzonych "święto......ch" panów, ale mało mnie to interesuje, hihi.


To jest Forum Polskich Wieżowców, a nie Forum Stadionowych Bandytów. Czyli ban. pm7


----------



## pmaciej7

xxx77 = drugie konto adama87 = :banned:

Że ja to wcześniej przegapiłem hno:


----------



## michael_siberia

Pamiętacie pewnego klienta z Rybnika, który kochał się w Susan Coffey? Oto i wielki come back:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=708285


----------



## jacca

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=703317
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=66446795&postcount=439

Proponuję ban tzw. prewencyjny.
___
a chciałem go pomęczyć , BAN, P-S


----------



## vlad

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=322982&page=58 - Infrit. Może by tak ogarnąć tego gościa?


----------



## Marek_VF

IFRIT. said:


> Te klocki chyba miały promować wielokulturowość Podlasia, ale żeby wszędzie te kolory "tęczy" wciskać? Jak to się ma do Białegostoku? Kpina!
> Może jeszcze obok tęczę dokleić i co roku parady pedalstwa i lewactwa organizować? Wydawało się, że po kononie, gejowskim logo, wszystko zaczęło iść normalnie. Widać jednak nie.


Wnoszę o pożegnanie tego pana z FPW na długo.


----------



## wiewior

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=723425
"Powrót" z bana?

Powrót na bana - pm7


----------



## jacca

jacca said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=703317
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=66446795&postcount=439
> 
> Proponuję ban tzw. prewencyjny.
> ___
> a chciałem go pomęczyć , BAN, P-S


_respawn_ http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=723481 hno:

Powrót do stanu widma. pm7


----------



## Offspring

^^ Ten sam koleś użala się na forum "Gazety...", że nie podoba nam się "prawda" odnośnie biurowca SGI i dlatego jest banowany ze skyscrapera. Przy okazji nazywa nas idiotami. Wciąż nie widzi nic niestosownego w swoim nicku. :lol: Jeszcze bezczelnie próbuje udowadniać na podstawie wizualizacji namiotu opery i biurowca, że oba obiekty ze sobą kolidują.


----------



## pmaciej7

Odbanuję go i zbanuję drugi raz, niech ma za swoje :horse:


Edit: 
Już.


----------



## Vanaheim

Kolejny model leomessi, tym razem o numerze seryjnym 8:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=723735

model wycofano z produkcji - pm7


----------



## zajf

podopat said:


> Z góry przepraszam ,mogę nawet dostać bana na tydzień
> "zajebiście jest mieć tak zajebisty stadion w tak zajebistym mieście jakim jest Wrocław"
> pozdro podopat.


Sam prosi :lol:


----------



## skansen

^^ 


zibo71 said:


> "zajebiście jest mieć tak zajebisty stadion w tak zajebistym mieście jakim jest Wrocław"
> 
> Za tak piękne słowa i ja mogę dostać bana


Razem z kolegą.


----------



## Qozak

W wątkach

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=429025&page=566
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=665710&page=135

trwa walka polityczna pomiędzy użytkownikami. Proszę o ukrócenie tego. Nie bawi to reszty użytkowników, a nawet zniechęca do korzystania z forum.


----------



## ivica

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=303120

kolega - polityka w sygnaturce. to juz drugi raz. wczesniej na brigu za to samo, czyli recydywa


----------



## sky_POZ

Za co dostał bana Ritchie?


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

^^ Za podwójne konto.


----------



## sky_POZ

Szkoda, zdecydowanie wartościowy forumowicz - przynajmniej w poznańskich wątkach.


----------



## Kaoz

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=66622291&postcount=5161


----------



## adam2a

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> ^^ Za podwójne konto.


Jest szansa na jego odbanowanie w przyszłości?


----------



## Bastian.

Niewielka.


----------



## alek

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> ^^ Za podwójne konto.


Nie chcę się "wtrancać". To może chociaż 2 miesiące Richtiemu dajcie.:skull:


----------



## sky_POZ

Popieram. Mimo wszystko, skala przewinienia jest znacznie mniejsza, niż wielu innych odbanowywanych.


----------



## Virgileq

Zastanawia mnie dlaczego szanujący się użytkownicy mają zakładać drugie konto. Dyskutują sami ze sobą? W wielu przypadkach to pewnie jakiś podstępny cel ma, ale będzie ban jeśli moja rodzina postanowi zarazić się SSC?


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

^^ Ritchie dostał urlop na 3 tygodnie za antysemickie wrzuty po czym kontynuował na nowym koncie.


----------



## mateq

Jestem za tym, aby za rok rozważyć odbanowanie.


----------



## pmaciej7

Virgileq said:


> będzie ban jeśli moja rodzina postanowi zarazić się SSC?


Oczywiście, że będzie. Pownieneś chronić rodzinę przed tą zarazą.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Kup im lepiej heroinę albo coś równie mało uzależniającego.


----------



## alek

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> ^^ Ritchie


Ritchie czy Richtie?


----------



## vlad

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1133465&page=260
WMS - gościowi chyba pomyliło się SSC z forum kiboli.


----------



## pmaciej7

^^


----------



## Eurotram

Virgileq said:


> ale będzie ban jeśli moja rodzina postanowi zarazić się SSC?


Daaaawno dawno temu (czyli ca. jakiś rok nazad  ) też zadałem to pytanie jednemu z Modów i dał on mi do zrozumienia że jeśli sprawa dotyczy "poważnego użytkownika" (hmmm... nie sprecyzował,co znaczy "poważny użytkownik"; będzie trzeba dopytać ),to najpierw będą pytać,a dopiero potem strzelać


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

alek said:


> Ritchie czy Richtie?


Potejto, tomato.


----------



## SIMSI

BeholderPoland said:


> Jakim prawem jakiś internetowy przechuj wywalił moje wypowiedzi w tym wątku? Myślałem, że czasy cenzury już się skończyły.


Temu Panu dziękujemy? :banana:

^^
dzięki!
625
ps: skasowałem całą jego bytność na forum.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

^^ Akurat robiłem to samo  Warto zwrócić uwagę, że w zasadzie wszystkie wypowiedzi były na bieżąco kasowane.


----------



## mateq

Przekozak


----------



## Mika'el

^^A to jego drugi post w tym samym klimacie:


> Jakim prawem jakaś internetowa przekurwa wywaliła moje wypowiedzi w tym wątku? Myślałem, że czasy cenzury już się skończyły.






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*zgryzak*
7 za trolling


----------



## artur_js

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=727107

Niech ktoś przywoła tego gościa do porządku, bo w wątkach o Warszawie (pl. Defilad, Warsaw Spire) zachowuje się agresywnie.

EDIT: Dzięki Beton


----------



## ArmandPlessis

Mika'el said:


> *zgryzak*
> 7 za trolling


Facet nie napisał nic trollującego, wręcz przeciwnie - jego posty, te które wywaliłeś, z wątku o DK17 były wyczerpujące i wartościowe.

Nie przenoś na forum swoich osobistych porachunków z lubelskiego środowiska skyscraper. To, że ktoś w debatach czy na spotkaniach nie popiera bezwarunkowo twojego/waszego stanowiska w sprawie rowerów, nie znaczy że powinieneś wykorzystywać swoje stanowiska tutaj i się mścić.

Dziecinada.


----------



## xsxxxxx

ArmandPlessis said:


> Facet nie napisał nic trollującego, wręcz przeciwnie - jego posty, te które wywaliłeś, z wątku o DK17 były wyczerpujące i wartościowe.
> 
> Nie przenoś na forum swoich osobistych porachunków z lubelskiego środowiska skyscraper. To, że ktoś w debatach czy na spotkaniach nie popiera bezwarunkowo twojego/waszego stanowiska w sprawie rowerów, nie znaczy że powinieneś wykorzystywać swoje stanowiska tutaj i się mścić.
> 
> Dziecinada.


3 posty na forum, dwa w księgach, może warto się zastanowić czy na pewno chcesz mieć tutaj konto skoro tak mocno nie odpowiada Ci grono moderatorów ?


----------



## mateq

^^ Toż to zgryzak w drugiej osobie. Typowe. 

Ban na obu kontach.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

qvaz oraz panksy jako kolejne reinkarnacje ww_lodz ban + del postów.


----------



## Marceli Szpak

Ktos z łódzkiej części forum przekazywał jego przesłanie ze on (ww_lodz) może żyć bez forum


----------



## Han Solo

^^ Ale zawody sobie urządzili


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Martin aka 



ussmontana said:


> Dzie je bieżnia !!!!!!!!! Dzie je bieżnia !!!!!!!!!!!?????


Ban x 30.


----------



## DonDiegoDeLaVega

Pytanie do specjalistów: czy postępowanie obydwu panów, beznadziejne w swojej istocie bo zaraz ponownie są banowani, nie kwalifikuje się do przebywania w pomieszczeniu z miękkimi ścianami i bez klamek?


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał

Zależy od wieku, może jak dorosną im przejdzie.

Gorzej jeśli już są dorośli...


----------



## michael_siberia

ww_lodz na pewno jest dorosły.


----------



## Bastian.

Kurczę po co martin zakładając kolejne konta wymyśla nowe ksywki. Jakby nie mógł się rejestrować jako Martin 35, Martin 36 ... Martin 50 ... Martin 75 itd. Pogubić się przez to można. Przecież i tak się go w końcu znajduje choćby nie wiadomo jaką ksywkę miał. I ile kont założył już ww_lodz ?.


----------



## markus1234

Ludzie wasze komentarze sa powoli tak dziecinne jak sto nowych kont na SSC. Dajcie juz sobie spokoj. Niech modowie robia swoje i tyle. Watek brigi i bany to mimo wszytsko nie jest babska pralnia.


----------



## pmaciej7

cyrkiel = 2 tygodnie.

Skakanie po maskach cudzych samochodów zaliczamy do głupich zabaw, a te zwykle źle się kończą.


----------



## Beck's

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=67449595#post67449595

Urbanned, trochę przesadziłhno:


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

martin aka robinhood25


----------



## skansen

Beck's said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=67449595#post67449595
> 
> Urbanned, trochę przesadziłhno:


Proszę modów o odpowiedź, co było takiego w skasowanym poście Urbanneda będącego komentarzem, odpowiedzią do pozostawionej wcześniej wypowiedzi Dreamera. Nie rozumiem czemu zostawia się jakieś farmazony, bo ktoś wyraża "swoją opinię", a kasuje się merytoryczny komentarz do nich - to już nie jest "czyjaś opinia"?

-

vvv - Dzięki mateq!


----------



## mateq

^^ Całość dyskusji jest niepotrzebna.


----------



## Bastian.

*markus*-nie narzekaj. Dzięki specyficznemu wyścigowi trochę weselej jest w księdze. Tak to do tej pory same biadolenia były.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Podwójne konto Tu-154M aka Jarosław Synowiec (zbanowany wcześniej).


----------



## PLH

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Podwójne konto Tu-154M aka Jarosław Synowiec (zbanowany wcześniej).


Ale to nie ten słynny Tu-154-M co pisał wierszem?


----------



## 625

To był Synowiec jednak? :lol:


----------



## TommeT

^^Jednak on! Trzech moderatorów zdziwionych. Moje zdziwienie jest równie wielkie jak wasze. :lol:

pzdr


----------



## pmaciej7

Zostałem poproszony, by obiektywnym okiem spojrzeć na wątek o PGE Arena. Wynik oględzin: Konstrukcje - 10 dni.


----------



## delfin_pl

^^^ Mialem to wlasnie wklejic, w ogole jakas wieksza moderacja przyda sie temu watkowi, mamy jakis wysyp stadionowych trolli, co sie dopiero zarejestrowali i robia smietnik.


----------



## krystiand

Dopiero co przywrócili wątek do "życia" po banie, a już znowu jest syf :nuts:


----------



## Vanaheim

It's getting hot in herre.


----------



## mateq

BANNED.


----------



## cichy87

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=67840013#post67840013

chyba jakiś spamer się tu zapałętał

janekbednarek, poprzednio znany jako mirka1232 (jakieś kłopoty z tożsamością płciową?) :banned: +


----------



## Bubak

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=67900259&postcount=11551

Ładny debiut. Myślę, że od razu można poczęstować banem.

koleś wyraźnie pomylił fora - pm7


----------



## kowal 3D

Za co briga dostał RustySword?


----------



## bart_breslau

Proponuję bana temu Panu
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=738185


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

MarlboroLight aka 

# Black Label # Damiann # GiovanniL # pepsicola # wariat 

Ban.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

karlista aka

* libertarianin * mr.Painter * Smolny * charlie01 * charlie01_UPR * gen.Franco 

Ban.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

ssssssss aka

break * fex37 * fz66 * vrvrv 

Ban


----------



## pmaciej7

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> MarlboroLight aka
> 
> # Black Label # Damiann # GiovanniL # pepsicola # wariat
> 
> Ban.


Tu widać, że dobiera ksywki tak, by charakteryzowały pewien styl życia.


----------



## Conrado

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> *karlista* aka
> 
> * libertarianin * mr.Painter * Smolny * *charlie01* * charlie01_UPR * gen.Franco
> 
> Ban.


To ten co żalił się o jakiejś dziewczynie - punkówie, w wątku o rozstaniach( jako chalie01 ) ? Bo ostatnio coś tam skrobał 9 również z pytaniem jakimś ) jako karlista. :nuts:


----------



## michael_siberia

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=67941991&postcount=5671

No nareszcie. :cheers:
Swoją drogą już go zgłaszałem wcześniej w tej księdze.

A co do punkówy, to tamten był z Wejherowa, a nie Rybnika.


----------



## Conrado

Ale ten od punkówy też miał chyba charlie ... Jak będę miał więcej czasu to z ciekawości sobie poszukam.


----------



## Bastian.

Widzę że Martin i ww_lodz nową modę na forum wprowadzili. Coś widzę że moderatorzy będą mieli ręce pełne roboty.


----------



## talkinghead

Bastian. said:


> Widzę że Martin i ww_lodz nową modę na forum wprowadzili. Coś widzę że moderatorzy będą mieli ręce pełne roboty.


Gówniarze.
Zero honoru.


----------



## Mika'el

*pawelM* miesiąc za trolling.Szkoda, bo dobrze rokował, ale coś mu sie porobiło...


----------



## Niedaś

^^ Za co briga złapał? Za kibel czy trolejbusy? na pewno ten pawelM?


----------



## [email protected]

janek302 za co dostał briga i do kiedy?


----------



## talkinghead

3 dni za jątrzenie.
I jak się nie poprawi będzie dostawać po 2 dni co weekend.


----------



## Mister_MR.

Niedaś;67974191 said:


> ^^ Za co briga złapał? Za kibel czy trolejbusy? na pewno ten pawelM?


Za styl narzekania ("wszyscy stąd uciekają, Lublin to Kozia Wólka"). Wszyscy czasem krytykujemy Lublin i jego władze, on robi to w sposób rodem z forum Kuriera Lubelskiego lub Onetu. Trzeba docenić jego aktywność i wkład w rozwój tematów ze starymi zdjęciami, gdzie indziej trudno się z nim rozmawia hno:.


----------



## Tygrys

cichy87 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=67840013#post67840013
> 
> chyba jakiś spamer się tu zapałętał
> 
> janekbednarek, poprzednio znany jako mirka1232 (jakieś kłopoty z tożsamością płciową?) :banned: +


Powrót:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=67997947#post67997947

pmaciej przesadzasz z tymi problemami z tożsamością płciową. Jan Mirosława Anna to pewnie coś jak Jan Maria Rokita. 

:banned:


----------



## Slodi

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Podwójne konto Tu-154M aka Jarosław Synowiec (zbanowany wcześniej).


kolejne wcielenie?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=735363

^^
masz nosa!
625


----------



## Mika'el

Niedaś;67974191 said:


> ^^ Za co briga złapał? Za kibel czy trolejbusy? na pewno ten pawelM?


Ten z wątków ze starymi zdjęciami.Dokładnie za to co napisał Mister MR.Paweł M z wątków o zbiorkomie nie dostał.Faktycznie można ich pomylić, bo mają prawie taki sam nick


----------



## kaktus

Byłem za brigiem dla pawlaM, ale miesiąc to chyba za surowa kara, sugerował bym trochę zmniejszyć wyrok, za co briga zarobił uranium?


----------



## Niedaś

Mika'el, ok dzięki za wyjaśnienie. Widzę brig się u nas ściele gęsto ostatnio


----------



## Mika'el

kaktus said:


> Byłem za brigiem dla pawlaM, ale miesiąc to chyba za surowa kara, sugerował bym trochę zmniejszyć wyrok, za co briga zarobił uranium?


Ja wiem czy za surowa?To już chyba 20 taki wpis.kasowanie i pm nie pomagało, wiec miesiąc powinien odczuć.To za całokształt tego typu wpisów, a nie tylko za ten ostatni.A uranium przegiął ze słownictwem:


uranium said:


> Dla tego wolę iść z buta.
> Jakby mnie taki* kutas *sprowokował to inni by nie potrzebnie na następny autobus czekali.
> A ludzi szkoda mimo to, że zapłacili za bilety.
> Chamstwo jednak należy zwalczać skutecznością i konsekwencją. Jak się raz odpuści to potem już musimy się z takowym liczyć nawet zaraz po wyjściu z domu.





Niedaś;68064129 said:


> Mika'el, ok dzięki za wyjaśnienie. Widzę brig się u nas ściele gęsto ostatnio


Za niewinność nikt nie siedzi


----------



## susamuruago

Nowy użytkownik "tomno" zasługuje troszkę na przytemperowanie. Proszę spojrzec na jego ostatni post. Poprzednie też nie były lepsze. A wyskakiwanie do "mmjp" to już spora przesada...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=68056431&postcount=355

i ta strona:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=68090451#post68090451


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> ssssssss aka
> 
> break * fex37 * fz66 * vrvrv
> 
> Ban


* stik30 * bulit


----------



## Vanaheim

^^ Prawdopodobnie kolejne wcielenie kogoś zbanowanego:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=68097943&postcount=412


----------



## bart_breslau

Prowokator
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=68108853&postcount=3829


----------



## delfin_pl

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=723229

Prosze o bana dla tej osoby i wykasowanie wszystkich postow.

Skasowałem, 625 zdecyduje/BB


----------



## Beck's

A tak z ciekawości to za co ta osoba ma polecieć??


----------



## skansen

Za uporczywe wklejanie linków do innego forum?


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Otrzymałem na piśmie podpisane imieniem i nazwiskiem oświadczenie, że Lenin składa samokrytykę oraz przeprasza za swoje winy.

Postanowiłem cofnąć mu bana - nie rejestrował się powtórnie - ogółem na banie spędził pół roku. Oczywiście złamanie zasad warunkowego zwolnienia a zwłaszcza powtórne obrażanie i przeklinanie skończy się powrotem na bana.



Vanaheim said:


> ^^ Prawdopodobnie kolejne wcielenie kogoś zbanowanego:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=68097943&postcount=412


Marl1


----------



## Wawrzyniec Senes

Proszę o zbanowanie mojego konta. Posty mogą zostać.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Dlaczego?


----------



## Wawrzyniec Senes

Mam zły dzień. Proszę odłożyć moją egzekucję do jutra.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Ok, liczę, że jutro będzie lepsze


----------



## Tygrys

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Problemów z PGE Arena nie byłoby, gdyby konsekwentnie banować trójmiejskich trolli z kolejnymi kontami. Tak jak nie ma problemów ze Stadionem Narodowym.


100% racji. Polecam przegląd postotek userów z krótkim stażem i eliminację tych typowych trolli, napinaczy i kiboli. Nawet jeśli nie są to kolejne wcielenia "stałych bywalców". Nietrudno takich znaleźć.



cichy87 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1275863
> grzesztof spamer
> 
> ^^
> ban
> 625


Bo ja wiem, czy to był aż taki spamer? Niepotrzebnie założył nowy wątek dla jednego linka, ale link jak najbardziej mieścił się w tematyce forum, co więcej niejednokrotnie były wklejane linki do podobnych stron i toczyła się na ten temat dyskusja. Na tej stronie jest mapka z inwestycjami mieszkaniowymi w całym 3city, facet nie sprzedawał dywanów, czy butów Mike. Można było przenieść jego post do innego wątku. Zresztą zwrócono mu uwagę i przyznał rację. Do bota wiele mu brakowało.


----------



## 625

^^
1. post i od razu nowy wątek – typowy spamer


----------



## Fatalista

^^ Z początku zgłosiłem wątek do usunięcia, bo myślałem że to spam. Ale później przejrzałem stronę, która z punktu widzenia naszego forum jest całkiem interesująca. Zresztą użytkownik grzesztof sam przyznał, że niepotrzebnie założył wątek. Może więc odbanowac na próbę tego usera?


----------



## 625

Ok, wyjątkowo odbanuję.


----------



## cichy87

Tygrys said:


> Bo ja wiem, czy to był aż taki spamer? Niepotrzebnie założył nowy wątek dla jednego linka, ale link jak najbardziej mieścił się w tematyce forum, co więcej niejednokrotnie były wklejane linki do podobnych stron i toczyła się na ten temat dyskusja. Na tej stronie jest mapka z inwestycjami mieszkaniowymi w całym 3city, facet nie sprzedawał dywanów, czy butów Mike. Można było przenieść jego post do innego wątku. Zresztą zwrócono mu uwagę i przyznał rację. Do bota wiele mu brakowało.


Hmmm. Jeśli ktoś wpada na forum, zakłada nowy wątek i w pierwszym poście nie pisze nic konstruktywnego poza wrzuceniem linka do portalu, który reklamuje również w swojej sygnaturze, to nie mam wątpliwości co do jego rzeczywistych intencji.

Wątek taki może i by się przydał, może i faktycznie zbyt pochopnie go tu wrzucilem, ale wśród różnej maści spamerów banowanych i wracających z uporem maniaka na forum, grzesztof nie wzbudził mojego zaufania


----------



## Tygrys

^^
Ja tam wolę takie kontrowersyjne starty na forum, niż "Hej, przeglądam forum od 3 lat, ta inwestycja jest super. Trzymam kciuki, go Poland!". :nuts: A czasem łatwo o pomyłkę w tym gąszczu nowych userów, to fakt.

625 - dzięki. Będę miał na niego oko i jak zobaczę, że nie da się go ukształtować  i zawiódł zaufanie, to będę pierwszym, który go tu zgłosi do odstrzału.


----------



## grzesztof

Tygrys said:


> ^^
> 625 - dzięki. Będę miał na niego oko i jak zobaczę, że nie da się go ukształtować  i zawiódł zaufanie, to będę pierwszym, który go tu zgłosi do odstrzału.


Witam.

Nie potrzebuję kształtowania, a tym bardziej odstrzału. Podesłałem link do serwisu, który jak mi się wydawało, mieści się bardzo dobrze w tematyce tego forum. Widać się pomyliłem. Nowy wątek rzeczywiście był niepotrzebny.

Czy jest na tym forum jakiś wątek w którym mógłbym umieścić informację o stronie na temat inwestycji mieszkaniowych w Trójmieście, tak żeby nie narazić się o oskarżenie o spam?


----------



## Tygrys

grzesztof said:


> Witam.
> 
> Nie potrzebuję kształtowania, a tym bardziej odstrzału.


No i ok. 



> Podesłałem link do serwisu, który jak mi się wydawało, mieści się bardzo dobrze w tematyce tego forum. Widać się pomyliłem. Nowy wątek rzeczywiście był niepotrzebny.Czy jest na tym forum jakiś wątek w którym mógłbym umieścić informację o stronie na temat inwestycji mieszkaniowych w Trójmieście, tak żeby nie narazić się o oskarżenie o spam?


Już wkleiłem link do tej strony w tym wątku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=543170&page=159


----------



## Han Solo

Forum się bardzo rozrosło, więc to normalne że nowi gubią się w wątkach, ale nie znaczy to jeszcze, że spamują.

Trzeba przyjąć domniemanie niewinności


----------



## grzesztof

Tygrys said:


> Już wkleiłem link do tej strony w tym wątku:


Dzięki.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

pawel0007 przypomniał sobie hasła do swoich poprzednich kont, gdy dostał bana na aktualne. Ban na stałe.


----------



## lulek89

A ja z małym pytankiem do Moderatorów. Wiem że za podwójne konto jest ban, ale co w wypadku gdy druga osoba korzystająca z mojego komputera chciałaby założyć sobie konto? Bo mi dziewczyna przebąkuje że zakłada sobie konto a bana za to samo IP nie chce


----------



## 625

No to należy uważać, bo ktoś może się nie znać na tym. System nie odróżnia jeszcze płci klikającego.


----------



## jose_manuel

625 said:


> No to należy uważać, bo ktoś może się nie znać na tym. System nie odróżnia jeszcze płci klikającego.


Ważne żeby 625 znał się.


----------



## 625

Moderatorów jest więcej.


----------



## lulek89

Dzięki, będę o tym pamiętał. Warto się zabezpieczyć żeby z automatu nie zbanowało


----------



## cichy87

^^ "nasze zdjęcia" to w innym wątku


----------



## PLH

lulek89 said:


> Dzięki, będę o tym pamiętał. Warto się zabezpieczyć żeby z automatu nie zbanowało


Dajesz zdjęcie dziewczyny, my przymykamy oko :tongue4:

A na poważnie, to jak założy konto napisz jakiego ma nicka.


----------



## am70

Panowie, możecie ODBANOWAć tych dwóch gości:
*matt.peterson*
*oxy66*
Kiblują razem na tym samym statku i logowali sie z tego samego kompa. Może warto pomyśleć jak uniknąć takich przypadków w przyszłości. 
W gospodarstwachh domowych jest czasami tylko jeden komputer a kilku jego użytkowników


----------



## skansen

Hmm, ciekawy jest za to user *Returned *- interesujący nick, zarejestrował się na forum dzisiaj (Join Date: December 10th, 2010) i od razu zagłosował w UPC... Jak dla mnie ta sprawa lekko śmierdzi, podobnie jak zbanowany matt.peterson - też nowicjusz na forum, który swoje 9 postów stworzył dzisiaj, głosując w UPC. :lol:


----------



## DonDiegoDeLaVega

^^ Jeśli to akademiki to nie widziałbym w tym nic nadzwyczajnego.


----------



## deamon82

W akademiku to nawet 4 osoby z tego samego pokoju mogą korzystać z jednego komputera. Nie każdego stać na własny laptopik, więc chyba nie ma się co dziwić takim sytuacjom.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

No właśnie i biedaczki musiały mieć jednego maila, bo by im się w pokoiczku kilka maili naraz nie pomieściło.


----------



## deamon82

W akademiku na pierwszym roku to całkiem możliwe. Nie każdy musiał mieć wcześniej w domu komputer, a tymbardziej własnego maila


----------



## 625

Ja komputer kupiłem na 4. roku informatyki.


----------



## PLH

Dobra, bo tak to możemy do końca świata.

Nie wnikając za bardzo w szczegóły naszej działalności operacyjnej - matt.peterson i oxy66 nie używali dokładnie tego samego maila, ale dwóch bardzo podobnych i na tyle dziwnych, że nie może to być przypadek.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

mateq said:


> ^^ Może kobietę też mają jedną?


Jak się okazało - tak. :lol:

_____________________________

Z tzw. innych wieści - miała miejsce ugoda z martinem na skutek silnego lobbingu najstarszych użytkowników forum. 

Zobowiązał się, że wkleja artykuły i nie komentuje. Odstępstwo to skasowanie wszystkich dotychczasowych i przyszłych postów.


----------



## skansen

A pisałem do usera Oxy już 11 grudnia:


skansen said:


> (...) wytłumacz wszystko czytelnie moderatorom i będzie ok.


Ale nie - lepiej się było bawić w fochy i dygresje. Mimo wszystko mam nadzieję, że wszystko skończy się dobrze i wszyscy poczujemy magię świąt.


----------



## Bastian.

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Zobowiązał się, że wkleja artykuły i nie komentuje.


Czyli co, będzie tylko wklejał artykuły ale nie będzie mógł pisać normalnych postów?


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Tak.


----------



## Han Solo

Dobre rozwiązanie, ale coś nie wierze że wytrzyma.


----------



## demmat

No, ale jak ktoś się go o coś zapyta, to chyba będzie mógł odpowiedzieć.

Aha, nie można by jego pierwotnego wcielenia odbanować, bo na razie pisze na jakimś dziwnym koncie?? Lepiej żeby pisał w starym.


----------



## 625

> *Oxy66*
> *matt.peterson*


Przepraszam. Odbanowani, strasznie mi przykro, że tak wyszło.


----------



## kalle_sg

Skoro administracja już wie, co wiedzieć powinna, to może by tak wyedytować posty 625 i am70? Być może panowie nie życzą sobie ujawniania o nich pewnych informacji.


----------



## Ellilamas

Niektórzy pewnie sobie powieszą nad łóżkiem


----------



## billy-the-kid

^^ Jak widać, system zawiódł. Teraz, po złożeniu przez moderację samokrytyki, należy zastanowić się, jak zrobić, żeby poprawić, to co już teraz jest bliskie ideałowi, i uniknąć podobnych sytuacji w przyszłości (która, jak powszechnie wiadomo, jest świetlana). :|


----------



## Robb

Skoro system jest "bliski ideałowi" ja bym jego nie ruszał.
A jak powyzszy przyklad pokazuje - da sie odkrecic.

Ludzie zarzadzaj tym wszystkim, a na pomylkach czlowiek sie uczy.
Ja bym sie bal gdyby tu admin-boty byly.


----------



## Bastian.

Popieram *demmat*-a i też proszę aby *martin* pisał na swoim starym koncie a nie na nowym .


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Pomyślę.



[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> [BÉTON!BRUT!] said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [BÉTON!BRUT!] said:
> 
> 
> 
> ssssssss aka
> 
> break * fex37 * fz66 * vrvrv
> 
> Ban
> 
> 
> 
> * stik30 * bulit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> * infolex
Click to expand...

* stefannawi


----------



## cichy87

^^po tym jak martin został przywrócony, szanse ssssss-a na wygranie konkursu na największą liczbę forumowych reinkarnacji znacznie wzrosły


----------



## demmat

markus1234 said:


> Luidi chyba za krotkie kalesony dostal na gwiazdke i teraz nadaje nieustannie.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=69554083#post69554083
> 
> Co z nim zrobic, nie wiem. Ale troche robi sie juz lekki spam.


Za porównywanie Warszawy czy poszczególnych obiektów do różnych miejscowości, z niekoniecznie pozytywnym nastawieniem, chciałem już donieść na niego w tym wątku. Zrezygnowałem bo myślałem że może za dużo wypił na wigilię. Jak widzę dłużej trzymał ten stan.


----------



## Vanaheim

Sam się przyznał do drugiego konta:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=69581979&postcount=505


----------



## PLH

^^
*
Lukaszz* aka *raskol*

BAN


----------



## kaktus

kaktus said:


> Uprzejmie proszę o reakcję, jak dla mnie poziom postów to gruba przesada, tym bardziej, że oprócz obraźliwych odzywek merytoryką nie grzeszą
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=69534209&postcount=257
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=69534793&postcount=259


Nikt z moderatorów się nie wypowiedział


----------



## PLH

tylko_bydgoszcz said:


> Zenada! Zobacz sobie wszystkie dofinansowania z UE dla Bydgoszczy i torunia wtedy zobaczysz jak Calbecki i Urzad Marszalkowski okradaja Bydgoszcz i inne miasta naszego regionu by jak najwiecej inwestowac w twojej pipidowie! pazernym powiatowym miasteczku ktore jak pasozyt zeruje na Bydgoszczy!
> a ten mlotek sobie wsadz, sam wiesz gdzie :bash:


10 dni


----------



## Niedorzecznik

Vanaheim said:


> Sam się przyznał do drugiego konta:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=69581979&postcount=505


w imieniu rozżalonego kolegi wypowiadam się:
Który punkt regulaminu który akceptował wskazuje o drugim koncie (*w jednej chwili miał jedno*):
*Który punkt mówi, że po zbanowaniu nie można mieć następnego nowego konta ?*

Powołuje się na punkt z pierwszej strony:
"
- kazdy forumowicz moze tutaj napisac co o tym wszystkim mysli"

pozdrawiam

papa / PLH


----------



## Tygrys

:lol:

Logika mówi, że jak się jest zbanowanym, to jest się niepożądanym - nie banuje się literek w nicku, tylko kogoś, kto się za nimi kryje. 

625 - dopisz do regulaminu, że wymaga się od userów myślenia.


----------



## pmaciej7

Niedorzecznik said:


> Który punkt mówi, że po zbanowaniu nie można mieć następnego nowego konta ?


Achtung, achtung:



SoboleuS said:


> A oto regulamin napisany przez innego z administratorów (gothicform) - radzę zwrócić szczególną uwagę na ostatni punkt:
> 
> 
> 
> gothicform said:
> 
> 
> 
> (...)
> *• Re-registering is NOT allowed. No exceptions. If you have a problem accessing your account and need to create a new account, contact the mod team, we'll try to fix the problem and give your old account back. in any case, always inform us about it, or we will take it as an offense, think of you as a troll and ask for a ban.*
> (...).
Click to expand...


----------



## zajf

rothax z Legnicy ma jakiś problem. Czy ktoś mógłby go wyedukować?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=69630301&postcount=515


----------



## PLH

rothax said:


> To idź i przypomnij. Jeśli nie jesteś kolejnym 'polaczkiem' od krzyczenia na forach





rothax said:


> Ale większość naiwnego legnickiego plebsu - myśli że to Im nagle zrobi się lepiej :lol:
> 
> Wiem, że jestem w mniejszości, ale przynajmniej wiem, że nie jestem w amoku i nie żyję w wirtualnych wyobrażeniach jak to mi będzie lepiej po rozprzedaniu lotniska  Wartości dla mnie ze stanu jaki jest obecnie są konkretne, namacalne. Nikt mi nie zamydli świadomości mrzonkami, banialukami, bzdurami powtarzanymi jeden za drugim jak barany



2 miesiące


----------



## skansen

zajf said:


> rothax z Legnicy ma jakiś problem. Czy ktoś mógłby go wyedukować?





PLH said:


> 2 miesiące


Edukacja poprzez wakacje... W tym szaleństwie jest metoda!


----------



## gtfokthx

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=69630121&postcount=77

Uch? W połączeniu z avatarem i podpisem pod nim mieszanka jak dla mnie dość pokraczna. I wcale nie chodzi mi o jakiś antysemityzm, ale ton tych oskarżeń jest wg mnie żałosny, zwłaszcza, że bezpodstawny.


----------



## Bastian.

Chciał bym wrócić do powyższego postu pmacieja. A mianowicie: może do regulaminu dodacie zapis że w przypadku gdy czyjeś konto zostanie zbanowane nie z winy tej osoby tylko np. błędu systemu to niech taka osoba ma prawo założyć nowe konto. Ale tylko po to aby skontaktować się z modem lub adminem i rozwiązać problem bana na poprzednie konto. I po odbanowaniu pierwszego konta to drugie było by banowane lub kasowane bez konsekwencji dla osoby która je założyła. Co wy na to ?.


----------



## wiewior

No jak dla mnie to wlasnie jest napisane w tym zacytowanym punkcie regulaminu...


----------



## mateq

Bastian. said:


> Chciał bym wrócić do powyższego postu pmacieja. A mianowicie: może do regulaminu dodacie zapis że w przypadku gdy czyjeś konto zostanie zbanowane nie z winy tej osoby tylko np. błędu systemu to niech taka osoba ma prawo założyć nowe konto. Ale tylko po to aby skontaktować się z modem lub adminem i rozwiązać problem bana na poprzednie konto. I po odbanowaniu pierwszego konta to drugie było by banowane lub kasowane bez konsekwencji dla osoby która je założyła. Co wy na to ?.


Ile takich błędów systemu dotychczas się zdarzyło? Bo ja sobie nie przypominam ani jednego


----------



## pmaciej7

Nie pamiętasz już, jak 1 kwietnia naszego admina zbanowało? 

:lol:


----------



## Wesoły Romek

^^ Super fake był


----------



## Patryjota

GD 2233J - tydzień za sygnaturke


----------



## Bastian.

To dodało by się możliwość założenia drugiego konta dla zbanowanych którzy dostali bana i przez to nie mogą skontaktować się z wami w celu wyjaśnienia sprawy zbanowania. A takie przypadki się zdarzają co jakiś czas.


----------



## markus1234

Przynajmniej jeden z modow powinien miec e-mail w sygnaturze. Kiedys mialem problem z logowaniem i gdyby nie moj kontakt z Janem, to mogl bym sie "logowac" w nieskonczonosc.

Z reszta wlasciwie to do dzis mam konto zablokowane (bo przez przypadek wpisalem nie wazny e mail) i dzialam tylko dzieki silom wyzszym. Tak wiec drodzy modowie, podajcie jakis kontakt w razie czego.


----------



## pmaciej7

*samowar* - trolling dzisiaj w wątku o S7, wczoraj w księdze drogowej = miesiąc.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Statystyk - Trolling i podwójne konto - ban


----------



## michael_siberia

A jak się wcześniej nazywał?

slawekjs/BB


----------



## pmaciej7

pisuar - 7 dni za zaczepki w wątku o metropolii budgoskiej.

epo - 1 dzień za to, że dał się zaczepić.


----------



## pmaciej7

fnakolei - trolling w wątku Salomea - Wolica = miesiąc 

Ten czas może wykorzystać na naukę ortografii, gramatyki i podstaw ustroju RP.


----------



## Tygrys

@break, albo inny @Black Label w nowym/starym wydaniu:



janc said:


> Czyli co, elewacja stadionu za prawie 800 mln, który oceniasz po fotkach i wizkach wygląda dla ciebie jak "drzwi kiedy szyba została wybita"? Nie chce cie obrażać ale jedyne słowo jakie ciśnie się na usta to 'debil'.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

^^ @ break


----------



## wiewior

Kolejny troll stadionowy (albo kolejne wcielenie):
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=759611


----------



## michael_siberia

Czyżby szykował się pierwszy ban na FPW w tym roku?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=759103


----------



## 625

Luidi_wawa poprosił o bana. Dziwne, ale skasowałem konto.


----------



## skansen

Dziwne, ale wydaje mi się, że w takich wypadkach należy być ostrożniejszym i dawac np. tydzień "wypowiedzenia" takiemu userowi w postaci bana czy briga. Ryzyko jest takie, że ktoś inny napisał to "dla żartu" z jego konta bez jego wiedzy (bo np. zapomniał się wylogować, albo ktoś inny poznał hasło) lub user był w stanie nietrzeźwości. Co jeśli pijany gość powie do barmana w klubie "daj mi w zęby" - czy znaczy to, że tego tak naprawdę chce? Wydaje mi się również, że w takim wypadku ten barman nie powinien dać mu tak naprawdę w zęby.


----------



## demmat

Szczerze mówiąc niektóre posty Luidiego (szczególnie ostatnio) zalatywały alkoholem. Być może w połączeniu z pewnym emocjonalnym nastawieniem do wypowiedzi na forum Luidi postanowił poprosić o coś takiego.

Niemniej jesteśmy ludźmi poważnymi i jeżeli ktoś wystosował oficjalny wniosek o zbanowanie, to musi się liczyć z konsekwencjami.


----------



## Mruczek

625 said:


> Luidi_wawa poprosił o bana. Dziwne, ale skasowałem konto.


Może to był taki żarcik architekta? Bo czasami od poziomu dyskusji nt. Centralnego trochę ręce i majtki opadają. Przyszło sporo nowego narybku, jeszcze nie zostali poddani obróbce, to niektórym dziwne pomysły przychodzą do głowy

Jeśli to da się odwrócić, to ja apeluję o jakiś czas namysłu.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

^^ Ale to przecież nie o to chodzi, tylko o briga na 4 dni za liczne awantury, które Luidi wszczął przy okazji świąt w innych wątkach. Co więcej, to nie ja miałem liczne skojarzenia z alkoholizowaniem się w święta, tylko sugestie te można poczytać w tej księdze i Pmkach, które dostałem. Naprawdę są tu liczne osoby o dużej wiedzy, które jakoś umieją tak argumentować nie obrażając innych. Co ciekawe awantury nie były Luidi vs trolle, tylko vs. architekci z naszego forum, tak żeby była już zupełna jasność.


----------



## Han Solo

Luidi miał taką włoską mentalność - strasznie emocjonalny był.


----------



## khan_tengri

Dziękuję za interwencję w wątku o Obwodnicy Lublina i jednocześnie zgłaszam wniosek o natychmiastowego bana dla użytkownika *Maya83* jeśli znów zacznie tam spamować.


----------



## Bastian.

A ja jestem przeciwny dawaniu bana za byle co. Nie zauważyłem żeby *Maya83* spamował/a w innych wątkach. Więc ban za jeden występek to za dużo.


----------



## khan_tengri

^^ To jeśli tak się da niech dostanie zakaz pisania w wątkach o Obwodnicy i Proteście Lublin. Tak samo jak user PrzemekZZ czy jak tam się go pisze.


----------



## J.T.Fly

LESiO said:


> Cóż za stek bzdur... kto Cię uczył dane analizować?





LESiO said:


> patafiany





LESiO said:


> faszyzm rowerowy


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=811932&page=203


----------



## J.T.Fly

Dorzucam kolejny cytat:



LESiO said:


> Większej bzdury nie czytałem... normalnie science-fiction... na pewno wytrzeźwiałeś od Sylwestra już?


----------



## Wesoły Romek

Najlepsze cytaty gdzie indziej.


----------



## Mika'el

PrzemekZZ aka zgryzak .BAN i wszystkie posty del.

PrzemekZ również BAN:banned: To kolejne wcielenie zgryzaka.


----------



## Bastian.

O, w jakim odstępie czasu zakładał kolejne konta ?.


----------



## Krakus666

Wnoszę o bana dla Gatsbego, za zwracanie się wobec mnie w sposób obaźliwy w poście

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=70132877&postcount=405


----------



## demmat

Bana za nazwanie kogoś pleciugą/mitomanem??


----------



## truman-lodge

Z wątku o Metropolii bydgoskiej:



wmpt said:


> Wydaje mi się, że bardziej racjonalne byłoby przeniesienie UMK z Bydgoszczy do Torunia niż tworzenie UKW w Bydgoszczy.
> A najbardziej racjonalne byłoby przeniesienie wszystkiego z Torunia do Bydgoszczy.
> Gdyby wredny Toruń nie powstał w 1233 roku to założona 113 lat później Bydgoszcz mogłaby się prosperująco rozwijac.





wmpt said:


> Wielką szkodę zrobiono Toruniowi, zakładając Bydgoszcz 113 lat po założeniu Torunia, tj. w 1346 r. I pomyslec, że zrobił to ten sam król, który przychylny Toruniowi rok wcześniej nadał przywilej sprzedaży bez ograniczeń towarów w Królestwie Polskim.


Ewidentne city vs. city od jakiegoś przybłędy świeżo zarejestrowanego. Z tym UMK, to aż się chłopak pogubił w tym, co chciał światu przekazać.

10 dni / PLH


----------



## TommeT

truman-lodge said:


> Z wątku o Metropolii bydgoskiej:
> Ewidentne city vs. city od jakiegoś przybłędy świeżo zarejestrowanego. Z tym UMK, to aż się chłopak pogubił w tym, co chciał światu przekazać.


Przybłęda, się chłopak pogubił, metropolia to zwroty które mógłbyś sobie darować.

pzdr


----------



## Han Solo

Te przygryzki Torunia i Bydgoszczy zawsze mnie rozwalają


----------



## vaqurelotirie

Mnie Łodzi i Warszawy, Krakowa i Warszawy itd


----------



## Han Solo

Ale na forum jakoś często się ich nie spotyka. Przynajmniej ja ich jakoś specjalnie nie zauważam.

Natomiast zgłoszenie przez usera z Bydzi złośliwości nt Bydgoszczy usera z Torunia, prawiąc przy tym jemu złośliwości.... No to było niezłe


----------



## demmat

Ja tam nie widziałem żeby była jakaś wielka wojna między Warszawą a Łodzią, czy Warszawą a Krakowem. Nie wiem jak w tamtych wątkach, ale w Warszawie ani Krakowianie, ani Łodzianie nie spamują, ani nie atakują. Natomiast Bydgoszcz z Toruniem prowadzą regularną wojnę. Teraz może ucichło, ale rok temu to ten wątek praktycznie tylko tym się zajmował.


----------



## user2000

Han Solo said:


> Ale na forum jakoś często się ich nie spotyka. Przynajmniej ja ich jakoś specjalnie nie zauważam.
> 
> Natomiast zgłoszenie przez usera z Bydzi złośliwości nt Bydgoszczy usera z Torunia, prawiąc przy tym jemu złośliwości.... No to było niezłe


Ktoś potrafi wyjaśnić, dlaczego moderatorzy zezwalają na niemerytoryczne wątki? Rozumiem hyde park, ale to jest wątek mający na celu promowanie rozwiązania, jakim jest metropolia bydgoska. Główną tezą jest tutaj, że Toruń kradnie. Nie jestem z Bydgoszczy ani z Torunia, a zostałem zbanowany jako protoruński troll za próbę merytorycznej dyskusji. Ktoś potrafi wyjaśnić dlaczego moderatorzy nie banują userów z Bydgoszczy?


----------



## toonczyk

user2000 said:


> zostałem zbanowany jako protoruński troll za próbę merytorycznej dyskusji.


Nie wyglądasz na zbanowanego.


----------



## user2000

na koncie z banem pisać nie można


----------



## Guest

Dostałeś 10 dni, a teraz dostaniesz bana na tamto, na to i na kolejne konta. Brawo!


----------



## user2000

to jest odpowiedź na moje pytanie?

a to jest na przykład w porządku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=70041517&postcount=1055


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by mapmen
> Na moje władza metropolii powinna być dwuosobowa, i potrzebna jest zgoda obu osób aby coś przeszło, a te osoby to mogą być wojewoda i marszałek.
> O co ci z ta drogą wodną leci? Bo się emocjonujesz jakby to conajmniej kanał Sueski czy Panamski był.
> Przy drogach ekspresowych Torun nic nie miesz, ale skoro jest wola utworzenia dwujezdniowej bezkolizyjnej DK15, to mam sie biczowac, czy zrobić cos dobrego dla regionu?
> A lotniska zapasowe muszą byc bo kiedyś lotnisko w Bydgoszczy będzie za małe jak sie zwiekszy ruch i nie będzie juz miejsca na rozbudowe, to jest poprostu myślenie perspektywiczne
> 
> 
> 
> No właśnie dwuosobowa i najlepiej w toruniu jako rzecze wasz marszałek. Pytanie tylko dlaczego marszałek nie może być rotacyjnie raz z torunia raz z bydgoszczy raz z włocławka ? Nie za dużo dla was władzy ? Mało wam ?
> Z drogą wodną E70 to mi leci że dzięki wspaniałym urzędnikom z urzędu marszałkowskiego europejska droga wodna E70 leci pod prąd do torunia a nie normalnie biegiem wisły na dół do gdańska i dalej. Ot kolejny ewenement na zasadzie że wam się należy.
> Co do dróg są interpelacje poselskie w tej sprawie, i pewnie naciski w komisjach sejmowych. A wiadomo że takie sprawy w ten sposób się załatwia.
> Wszystko oczywiście z nieuwzględnieniem interesów Bydgoszczy czyli partnera od którego się wymaga żeby was chołubił i wszędzie o was mówił w ramach BIT.
> Lotnisko jak na razie przeżywa zwijanie się do tyłu pod światłymi rządami specjalistów z torunia. W styczniu lutym zeszłego roku najlepszy z marszałków nie miał paru milionów na nową siatkę połączeń a miał od razu milion na podtrzymanie waszej orkiestry wojskowej. Latał też po MON w czasie kiedy były podchody mające na celu podebranie bydgoszczy na rzecz torunia jednego z centr natowskich. Także jakie zapasowe. Po za tym wasz najlepszy z najlepszych marszałków był już w tej sprawie w Brukseli i tam powiedziano mu że żadnych środków na toruńskie fanaberie nie będzie w tej sprawie.
> Te rzeczy się nakładają i świadczą o dużej niechęci waszych notabli do mojego miasta.
> A z taką postawą to możecie sobie co najwyżej rozrysowywać BIT na mapie. W Bydgoszczy przez to jest coraz większy oddolny opór do współpracy z wami. I to nie tylko TMMB ale i inne środowiska i ludzie. I nasi notable to wiedzą. A ci co próbowali na siłę pożegnali się ze stołkami.
> Podziękuj waszym politykom i samorządowcom oraz waszym dziennikarzom.
> Wykopaliście rów którego się już nie zasypie.
Click to expand...


----------



## krzewi

^^ W porządku jest to, że teraz dostaniesz permanentnego bana bo nie umiałeś przeczekać 10 dni i założyłeś drugie konto.


----------



## Han Solo

Nie mam doświadczenia, więc zapytam: czy jak się kogoś z briguje, to temu komuś wyskakuje jakaś informacja przy logowaniu?

np. "Dostałeś briga na X dni. Masz takie i takie prawa ograniczone" czy coś?


----------



## user2000

i perfidnie się do tego przyznaję... żeby złożyć skargę do organu odwoławczego, jeśli taki w ogóle istnieje...10 dostał kto inny, ja mam 30

@Han Solo
Jest tylko komunikat BANNED, przyczyna i data zdjęcia. Żadnych możliwości do czegokolwiek.


----------



## Han Solo

Czyli jest jakieś info. O ile wiem, można napisać do moda na priva, jeśli chce się coś dodać czy wyjaśnić.

Pisanie na forum pod nowym kontem jest zakazane.


----------



## mkrawcz1

demmat said:


> ogólnie tagi są tam przyjemne:
> 
> 
> szczególnie ten ostatni


To musi być coś o Ameryce Południowej...


----------



## kalle_sg

^^ To samo pomyślałem. Dziwnym trafem w wątku międzynarodowym na forum międzynarodowym tagi są tylko o Polsce (no chyba, że te ziemniaki to o Irlandii). Znikąd się to chyba nie bierze.


----------



## 625

DLM to hydepark, nie zaglądajcie tam. Pokasowałem.


----------



## pmaciej7

Najpierw uprawiacie narodowe żałobnictwo, a potem się dziwicie, że w DLM się z nas śmieją. No litości...

Ostatni przykład z H&A:



rakcancer said:


> cmon let's be more positive ! 2011 as I heard is going to be good for Poland.





Sasza said:


> ^^
> We are Poles. We can be "green island" but our society will always think that there will be armageddon in our economy





geogregor said:


> Are you expecting optimism from Poles? Are you crazy? :lol:
> 
> It's part of our national psyche to moan about everything, to be grumpy, to see everything in the worts possible light. If you are to happy or optimistic you are suspicious foreign element. Most likely traitor. :lol:





rakcancer said:


> ^^
> OK from now on I am going to join the crowd, no more optimism :nuts:


----------



## slonychips

Yyyy czy ja nie mialem miec bana do 15? 

Witam po dluzszej przerwie


----------



## krzewi

^^ Podziękuj, pocałuj dłoń wielkiego ojca i odmaszeruj :yes: 
Koniec spamu ida spać


----------



## Phelot

Czy któryś z moderatorów mógłby napisać za co ignacbdg dostał bana?


----------



## 625

Phelot said:


> Czy któryś z moderatorów mógłby napisać za co ignacbdg dostał bana?


Poprosił o to, ze względu na pewne problemy.


----------



## oil

Spoko, spoko panowie


----------



## Lysy

a laku82 briga?


----------



## pmaciej7

^^ Za głupie pomysły w kwestii bezpieczeństwa ruchu drogowego.


----------



## Lysy

pmaciej7 said:


> ^^ Za głupie pomysły w kwestii bezpieczeństwa ruchu drogowego.


Nie sądziłem, że to powód do briga.


----------



## pmaciej7

A jednak:



> Skłaniam się ku temu by wypełnic stary wózek dziecięcy kamieniami i beztrosko wchodzic na przejście nawet jak kierowcy nie zamierzają się zatrzymac (nie mówię tu o wchodzeniu tuż pod nadjeżdżający pojazd, ale o odpowiednio wczesne wejście na przejście)
> W razie czego odskocze, a kierowca który wymusił pierwszeństwo będzie miał ostro obite auto.
> Kierowca nawet jak wyhamuje to będzie obsrany myśląc że przejedzie dziecko.


----------



## Lysy

^^uhm


----------



## lukaszek89

Prosze o usuniecie tego posta(i ewentualnie nastepnych odnoszacych sie do niego):

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=70651117&postcount=80

jest to na miedzynarodowym. Autor wkleil bezposredni link do swojej strony internetowej o Radzionkowie...

reszta jego postu to rowniez czyste trollowanie

^^
625


----------



## BizCut

a propos mojej prosby o katowickim dworcu,
kolega chyba nie wytrzezwial po ostatnim brigu:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=70686763&postcount=3638

Notoryczne narzekanie, ktore ni jak ma sie do (uwaga/uwaga juz rozpoczatej) budowy dworca.


----------



## Krakus666

Prośba o bringa za spam:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=70689009&postcount=7844

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=70689157&postcount=7845


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał

Skoro o spamie piszesz to czemu nie poprosisz o briga dla siebie za prowokowanie OT w przytoczonym przez ciebie wątku?


----------



## Krakus666

OTa sprowokowała osoba wklejająca artykuł odnośnie ubezpieczeń społecznych. Ja tylko włączyłem się do rozmowy na temat wieku przejścia na emeryturę.


----------



## Elninio19PL

Lysy said:


> a laku82 briga?


Laku na briga pracuje sobie od dłuższego czasu i wyzywaniem od nazistów/faszystów/ bolszewików wszystkich co nie zgadzają się z jego poglądami.


----------



## michael_siberia

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=70693049&postcount=1171

Czyżby Thomson 26 = zgryzak?


----------



## HS

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=70705077&postcount=1465
Świetny post, naprawdę. Moje porównanie zmieniania moralności może nie było miłe i przyjemne, ale według mnie nie było też porównaniem bycia gejem do zbrodni nazistowskich - mógł sobie zamiast tego wsadzić kogokolwiek, kto próbował zmienić moralność Europejczyków i mu nie wyszło, bo to było złe.


----------



## pmaciej7

Chamski tag = 3 dni


----------



## Melankolic

^^ Hmm raczej ciężko tu dostrzec chamstwo, a jeśli już to gdzie?


----------



## toonczyk

^^ No wiesz, to pewnie kwestia opinii. Określenie dewiacja w tym kontekście ma znaczenie równorzędne z parafilią. A na przykład w mojej opinii nazywanie homoseksualizmu parafilią jest chamstwem i/lub ignorancją.


----------



## Melankolic

Właśnie. Dewiacja sama w sobie nie jest negatywnym określeniem jednak jeśli nadinterpretować to możliwe, że tak. Nie wiem ja osobiście nie widze w tym nic złego na ale tematy homoseksualne w ogóle mnie nie interesują.


----------



## Han Solo

Chciałem coś napisać w tamtym wątku i patrze, że nie mogę. _Kurde brig_ - pomyślałem, ale na szczęście tylko wątek ma przerwe 

I dobrze, niestety słony do spółki z delfinem i [email protected] ztorebkowali ostatnie 2 strony zamiast zignorować tamtego kolesia co wyskoczył jak filip z konopi. hno:


----------



## miglanc

Melankolic said:


> Właśnie. Dewiacja sama w sobie nie jest negatywnym określeniem jednak jeśli nadinterpretować to możliwe, że tak. Nie wiem ja osobiście nie widze w tym nic złego na ale tematy homoseksualne w ogóle mnie nie interesują.


Jest negatywnym. Dewiacje to szkodliwe zjawiska społeczne, jak np. przestepczość.


----------



## Wesoły Romek

^^ A czemu powyższy kolega nie ma briga za cytuję "O czy ty pierdolisz za przeproszeniem? co ma jakas filozoficzna "granica" do stanowionego prawa." post1434 z wątku homoseksualizm.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1068505&page=72


----------



## pmaciej7

Bo jeszcze się za czyszczenie tego wątku nie zabrałem.


----------



## Han Solo

^^ ja proszę tylko o pozostawienie mojego postulatu formalnego, bo się rozpisałem i szkoda wyrzucać


----------



## ivica

czy mozna komplementowac innego usera per "szmaciarz" ?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=70720911&postcount=11743

Nie można. Kiwi_74 - 3 dni.


----------



## PretoriaNPG

Wybaczcie ,ale ten pomysł laku82 z wózkiem się nie nadaje na briga,ale na "Czas na Śmiech" albo "Tu jest Polska"


----------



## adritt

dokładnie!


----------



## Guest

dewiacja
1. «silne odchylenie od normy w zachowaniu, postępowaniu lub myśleniu»
2. «znaczne naruszenie równowagi jakiejś struktury lub systemu»
3. «zboczenie z kursu lub odchylenie od właściwego kierunku»
4. «odchylenie kątowe między południkiem magnetycznym a kierunkiem wskazywanym przez igłę magnetyczną kompasu, wywołane przez duże masy metalu»


http://sjp.pwn.pl/slownik/2554940/dewiacja


----------



## Petr

powoli zaczynam mieć odruchy wymiotne: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=70745555#post70745555


----------



## cichy87

możecie zrobić coś z użytkownikiem *pepe.eu* w związku z robieniem przez niego syfu w rate today's banner?


----------



## krzewi

WIELKI PAN FOTOGRAF *Dyspozytorr *z pretensjami do świata o zdjęcie w temacie o ZNLE. Warto przynajmniej wyciąć durną dyskusję.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=70804653#post70804653

ok - pm7


----------



## Sławek

ivica said:


> czy mozna komplementowac innego usera per "szmaciarz" ?
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=70720911&postcount=11743
> 
> Nie można. Kiwi_74 - 3 dni.


Czyto aby nie przesada? Nie znam kontekstu, ale przykładowo 
szmaciarz = moderator (człowiek ze szmatką). I co wówczas również brig?


----------



## 625

Sławek;70940667 said:


> Czyto aby nie przesada? Nie znam kontekstu, ale przykładowo
> szmaciarz = moderator (człowiek ze szmatką). I co wówczas również brig?


Kiwi od dawna był złośliwy.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Człowiek człowiekowi wilkiem a kiwi kiwi kiwi.

wojnowianin - 3 dni za powtórzenie obrażającego posta po ostrzeżeniu.


----------



## pmaciej7

Sławek;70940667 said:


> Nie znam kontekstu...


No właśnie. Kontekst był tu istotny.


----------



## demmat

Chyba takie stwierdzenie nie do końca pasuje na tym forum.



euromerican said:


> Po co te fucking meczety?!?! Polska chce byc druga Francja? :bash:


Post #4053 w tym wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=446565


----------



## mateq

Sławek;70940667 said:


> Czyto aby nie przesada? Nie znam kontekstu, ale przykładowo
> szmaciarz = moderator (człowiek ze szmatką). I co wówczas również brig?


A gówniarz to człowiek z...?


----------



## decomposed06

Spamer:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=762191

W każdym poście reklamuje portal wroclove2012 ...


----------



## cichy87

^^janmarianhalinagrażynamaciekmichalina czy jak mu tam po kolei było powraca?


----------



## gtfokthx

pawel00007 = nowy pawel7?

Konto ze stycznia, stare zbanowane, ten sam co kiedyś avatar, i już powoli wraca do starych zaczepek odnoszących się do userów, którzy nie wierzyli w powrót budowy.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=71022475&postcount=9345


----------



## mateq

Jako, że nie uważam, aby z Poznania ciągnęło szambem, ale za to z całą stanowczością uważam, iż vfmikey nie zastosował się do zasad z pierwszego postu uwielbianego przeze mnie wątku o ekstraklasie, dostaje trzydniowego karnego.

Poza tym sam fakt, iż po raz kolejny ktoś próbuje ten wątek sprowadzić na kibicowskie dno, jest niepokojący.


----------



## Krzycho

^^
mateq, a Ty nie powinienes skupic sie na karierze zawodowej, zamiast latac za malolatami na FPW?


----------



## TommeT

^^mateq na FPW ćwiczy rwanie i borowanie. Wszystko pod kontrolą.

pzdr


----------



## mateq

Jakby nie patrzeć, jestem lekarzem w każdej dziedzinie życia


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## mateq

A dokładniej 

Pozdrowienia


----------



## Han Solo

^^ :lol:


----------



## Krzycho

Juz nigdy nie pojde do dentysty:lol:


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

625 said:


> Luidi_wawa poprosił o bana. Dziwne, ale skasowałem konto.


O wrócił:



henry hill said:


> Od *2 dni* mamy nowego kolegę  Ivana xxx, który ciężko pracuje na to by potwierdzić słuszność dodania xxx w swoim nicku. To jest więcej niż niesmaczne.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=479499&page=194
> 
> 
> Wątek jest super i chłopaki bawią się dobrze od lat, co mnie cieszy, ale w przypadku "xxx" jest to zdecydowanie pomyłka.



Wrócił też jako:

 Luidi

 Patrokles 

Del wszystkich postów.


----------



## 625

jose_manuel – miesiąc.

długo sobie zbierał.


----------



## Han Solo

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> O wrócił:
> 
> Wrócił też jako:
> 
> Luidi
> 
> Patrokles
> 
> Del wszystkich postów.


Bez sensu, sam się zbanował i wrócił i się zbanował. :nuts:


----------



## demmat

Za co slodziak dostał bana?? Za "osłów z Polski" ?? Rozumiem że to głupie, ale tak z miesiąc by wystarczył. Spamerem to on nie był.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

demmat said:


> Za co slodziak dostał bana?? Za "osłów z Polski" ?? Rozumiem że to głupie, ale tak z miesiąc by wystarczył. Spamerem to on nie był.


Podwójne konto. Wcześniej zbanowany dwa razy za awantury w wątkach stadionowych.


----------



## TommeT

^^Kurcze. Znowu Obi Wan mi wszystkiego nie wyjaśnił do końca. 

pzdr


----------



## Han Solo

^^ Search your feelings, young padawan.


----------



## demmat

TommeT said:


> Też nie wierzyłem, ale przejrzałem kilka wątków i zauważyłem, że słowo *metropolia* w odniesieniu do tych miast jest używane zdaje się całkiem serio. Chyba że nie wyczuwam ironii. Albo niektórzy nie zdają sobie sprawy ze znaczenia pewnych słów, albo perfidnie robią sobie jaja ze swojego miasta wystawiając je na pośmiewisko. Sam już nie wiem:dunno:.
> 
> pzdr


Ja mam wrażenie że każda wypowiedź tam może być zaczątkiem wojny. Nawet zapytanie gdzie jest najlepszy keba...chociaż nie to zły przykład, gdzie najlepszy hamburger może być uznane za prowokacje. 

Śmieszne toto.


----------



## ivica

uwazaj za slowo kebab tu tez brigi leca


----------



## TommeT

^^Eee. To było dawno. Zdaje się że user na h kiedy był jeszcze userem na s miał w tym temacie pretensje do usera na z. Teraz chyba już o fast foodach w Bydgoszczy można rozprawiać swobodnie 

pzdr


----------



## Marciin

Han Solo said:


> ^^ *Search* your feelings, young padawan.


TRUST your feelings
Widać, że nie należysz do Jedi Order


----------



## demmat

ivica said:


> uwazaj za slowo kebab tu tez brigi leca


Dlatego napisałem, że to zły przykład


----------



## Han Solo

Marciin said:


> TRUST your feelings
> Widać, że nie należysz do Jedi Order


_Luke: He told me enough! He told me *you* killed him!
Darth Vader: No. *I* am your father.
Luke: No. No. That's not true. That's impossible!
Darth Vader: *Search your feelings*, you *know* it to be true!
Luke: [anguished] No! No! _

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69EEPGRLrFg 

............................................................

żeby nie było, że zaśmiecam księgę, to pozdrawiam moderatorów


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=785455

Coś z nim nie tak


----------



## Marciin

Han Solo said:


> Darth Vader: *Search your feelings*, you *know* it to be true!


Sorry, sorry. Myślałem, że cytujesz fragment, w którym Obi Wan Kenobi rozmawia z młodym Anakinem ("Atak Klonów")

Również serdecznie pozdrawiam zarząd


----------



## pmaciej7

Han Solo said:


> żeby nie było, że zaśmiecam księgę, to pozdrawiam moderatorów





Marciin said:


> Również serdecznie pozdrawiam zarząd


:wave:


----------



## Mika'el

Han Solo said:


> żeby nie było, że zaśmiecam księgę, to pozdrawiam moderatorów





Marciin said:


> Również serdecznie pozdrawiam zarząd


Również dziękuje



*Piorunus* miesiąc za niedostosowanie sie do moich zaleceń w wątku i wszczynanie city vs city i pisanie bzdur.


----------



## Mindcrasher

Dziękuję za odblokowanie mnie, niestety mój dobrowolny brig za wiele nie dał, i tak codziennie wchodziłem na forum


----------



## 625

Pliniusz Starszy said:


> Po co nam ta walka. Nonsens. dwie małe figurki na srodku i masa telebimów. I może to trwać poł godziny a moze i 20 sekund) To boks, jedna lufa i po zawodach.


Wątek o infrastrukturze drogowej. 7 dni.


----------



## partyzantka

Dzień dobry, ja ze spamem.


----------



## 0maniek0

^czas chyba wrzucic na luz


----------



## Bastian.

Oh bez przesady to hydepark. Tam takie posty aż tak nie przeszkadzają.


----------



## Dantiscum

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=72228647&postcount=14350

Mógłby ktoś podziękować temu osobnikowi (dumne 14 postów na koncie i wszystkie, dosłownie wszystkie negatywne) za "merytoryczny" wkład do dyskusji o PGE Arenie? Właśnie tacy delikwenci rozwalają ostatnio doszczętnie ten wątek. Może nie jest to szczyt trollowania, ale wyjątkowo dobrze reprezentuje ostatni zalew kloaki w tym wątku.


----------



## Mindcrasher

Bastian. said:


> Oh bez przesady to hydepark. Tam takie posty aż tak nie przeszkadzają.


Poza tym strona z przepisami na onecie to raczej nie jest prywatna komercyjna inicjatywa postującego


----------



## a_weirdo

Można prosić o upomnienie użytkownika:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=72290131&postcount=1184

^^
tydzień
625


----------



## decomposed06

Pan się strasznie męczy. Wnoszę by sobie odpoczął:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=72954837&postcount=14462


^^^^3 dni za słownictwo / Mika'el


----------



## tolek_88

^^^ jak rozumiem ahaaa... dostał briga, przez co nie ma nawet szans się bronić, natomiast osoba wyzywająca go od idiotów już nie?


decomposed06 said:


> "Czasami lepiej milczeć i udawać idiotę, niż się odezwać i rozwiać wszelkie wątpliwości."
> Powieś sobie to na ścienie.


Jak widać do wrocławskiego wątku przechodzą zwyczaje z innych wątków - najpierw rozpoczynamy pyskówkę, a potem lecimy do modów.


----------



## Michał78

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1327137

spamer do zbanowania.

^^
101 AKA 625


----------



## Papaj

Wnoszę o bana za sygnaturkę. 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=50349
Nie zrobiłbym tego, ale pewien user dostał ostatnio bana za niemal identyczne słowo w sygnaturce, więc bądźmy konsekwentni. Chyba, że był inny powód tamtego bana, to prosiłbym moderatorów o wyjaśnienie jego powodu.


----------



## Han Solo

^^ no bez jaj, to jakby karać Mruczka za jego nap****** wieżowcami


----------



## demmat

Byli tacy co o to walczyli.


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## Papaj

Właśnie o to chodzi, że mi nie zależy na karaniu Sponsora, bo mi generalnie takie rzeczy w sygnaturkach nie przeszkadzają, ale skoro niecałe 2 tygodnie temu pewien użytkownik dostał bana za niemal dosłownie takie samo słowo (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=391301&page=372), to ja chciałem tylko prosić o konsekwencję. Właściwie dla mnie najlepszym rozwiązaniem by było zwrócenie uwagi Sponsorowi i przywrócenie zbanowanego bemine2nite z zastrzeżeniem zmiany sygnaturki. Odsiedział już trochę, a z tego co obserwuję nasze forumowe księgi, nie założył od tego czasu nowego konta.


----------



## Han Solo

Hola hola. Bądźmi poważni. Słowo i jego możliwe znaczenia to jedno, a kontekst w jakim się go używa to drugie (i może ważniejsze).

Czym innym jest cytat z Bogdana Wenty, a czym innym tamta sygnaturka.

Tylko niezbyt udolny adwokat powoływałby się na fakt "że to takie podobne słowo, więc o co chodzi". A chodzi o kontekst.

Czasem nawet słowo na k. pasuje, tylko trzeba wiedzieć kiedy użyć.


----------



## Papaj

^^W porządku. Ja się z tym zgadzam, zbyt bardzo uprościłem, ale moim zdaniem nie był to powód żeby bez ostrzeżenia banować, tym bardziej, że zbanowany nie był użyszkodnikiem. Dać briga owszem. Oczywiście, że kontekst się liczy i dlatego nigdy by mi nie przyszło do głowy żeby karać mruczka, gdyż jego sygnatura ma przesłanie, ale te dwa pozostałe wymienione przypadki większego przesłania nie mają. Nie obchodzi mnie to z czyich ust wypłynęły dane słowa, bo pewnie z pana Wenty można przytoczyć jeszcze gorsze cytaty niż te z sygnaturki zbanowanego. Chciałem tylko zwrócić uwagę na to, że kara mogła być nieco zbyt ostra. Jednak widzę, że nie znajduję tu poparcia. Dlatego nie chcę dalej ciągnąć tego tematu, choć chciałbym powiedzieć, że jestem nieco zawiedziony postawą moderatorów. No cóż, życie. Pokój.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Marjan66 - ban za trolling bez nadziei na socjalizację.


----------



## Conrado

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Marjan66 - ban za trolling bez nadziei na socjalizację.


Cóż, wczoraj zgłosił się na forumową wycieczkę  Mógł chociaż poczekać:lol:


----------



## capo_di_tutti_capi

Czy jacer dostał briga za to?:

_Nikomu nie grasz na nosie, robisz jedynie z siebie głupka._


----------



## 625

wrocmax said:


> a ty zacznij myśleć samodzielnie. Serwerownia na potrzeby stadionu a Data Center dla banków to 2 różne rzeczy. Kibice którzy w USA siedzą spokojnie i piją piwko to co innego od tłumu małp skaczących w jednym rytmie.


3 dni.


----------



## Szycha

Pawel said:


> To jest najważniejsze zdanie z tej całej informacji.Ale byś sie cieszył jak by nie było tego sklepu w Kaliszu nie ?A gdyby tak jeszcze Tęcza się zawaliła to w ogóle skakałbyś z radości jak dzieciak.Człowieku kiedy w końcu wydoroślejesz ?


Kolegę trzeba trochę przystopować, w wątku o inwestycjach sąsiedniego miasta szuka na siłę konfliktu.


----------



## Conrado

625 said:


> 3 dni.


Coś nie wyszło bo dalej pisze.


----------



## salto_angel

^^ no właśnie próbuję go przystopować, ale nie wiem czy się uda.


----------



## lMl

krisek1234 said:


> Jeszcze raz powtórzysz tu te głupoty, a zgłoszę cię do ukarania i dodamy do tytułu [zasadność=brig].
> 
> ----------------------------
> 
> A co to cenzura wróciła?? to już nie można swojego zdania wygłosić bo się zaraz jakiś Pisior odzywa?Wyluzuj człowieczku ja w swych tekstach nikogo nieobrażam a że moje poglądy są pesymistyczne według ciebie to nieznaczy że nie mają nutki realitywizmu w sobie.:nuts:


w tym wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=430133&page=45


----------



## -PePe-

^^Trzeba dodać, że aktywność tego użytkownika sprowadza się do wylewania tu swoich kompleksów i popisywania się ignorancją.

\ / :lol:


----------



## Han Solo

^^ _nutki realitywizmu_


----------



## Brazz

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=73447561&postcount=2277 od tego momentu panowie się "uczuciowo" komplementują. A to oskarżenie o łapówkę, a to o dezinformacje, a to że ktoś jest żałosny.


----------



## kiwi_74

^^
Ideał się znalazł
:lol:


----------



## carlosinio

Proszę o przyjrzenie się wątkowi PGE ARENY (sz.p.Macieks-szczególnie do Ciebie mowa)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=148428&page=736
Jeżeli na dostałem 3 dniowego briga za obrazek pokerface'a to proszę tylko o konsekwencję.

Osobiście uważam że powinno się zamknąć ten wątek do wiosny ponieważ panuje totalny marazm i prawie nic nie ma w tych "dyskusjach" merytorycznego. Ciekaw jestem też jak nazwać cyt.


> Odjazd to będzie przy "Danzig! Danzig! Über alles!"


-n3w.mod3l

Ta powyższa wypowiedź ma się idealnie do budowy stadionu nieprawdaż?
Od luźnych tematów to jest offtopic.


----------



## aahaaa...

decomposed06 said:


> Pan się strasznie męczy. Wnoszę by sobie odpoczął:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=72954837&postcount=14462
> 
> 
> ^^^^3 dni za słownictwo / Mika'el


Dziękuje za skargę. Nie dosyć, że kłamiesz to jeszcze płaczesz. Skoro admin nie raczy nawet sprawdzić, że moje męczarnie z tobą są wynikiem twojego chamskiego wyzwania mnie od idiotów a potem notorycznego łżenia na mój temat to cóż począć, jak u Machulskiego - na władzę nie poradzę.
Mam pytanie do wszstkich świętych na tym forum, czy zgodnie z regulaminem kogoś kto kłamie na mój temat i nie raczy po interwencji prostować swoich kłamst a na dodatek idzie w zaparte, mogę nazywać legalnie kłamcą? Czy też dostanę urlop za czyjeś łgarstwo?


----------



## Patryjota

Krzysztof II - 2 tyg. za wycieczki personalne w wątku o autobusach w Bydgoszczy.


----------



## -PePe-

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=73570575&postcount=340

flame


----------



## proVibe

^^ Dorzucę jeszcze jedną kwiecistą wypowiedź wawrzyńca.



Wawrzyniec Senes said:


> Siedzicie w tym wątku i brandzlujecie się tematem, który ma tylko i wyłącznie
> znaczenie polityczne.


----------



## pmaciej7

r-32 said:


> ...przykro mi to pisać ..przeczytaj powoli - co nabazgrałeś i napluj se w twarz...
> ...więcej trudno od Ciebie wymagać .


7 dni



Wawrzyniec Senes said:


> :ranto jakiego chuja lotnisko w Radomiu, Gdyni i Kielcach?





Wawrzyniec Senes said:


> Siedzicie w tym wątku i brandzlujecie się tematem, który ma tylko i wyłącznie znaczenie polityczne.


Barbra Streisand (miesiąc bana)


----------



## Asinus

Miesiąc dla tak bardzo merytorycznego usera jak Wawrzyniec tylko za jedno słowo wulgarne i jedno powiedzmy "wieloznaczne" to chyba trochę przesada. Zresztą chyba wcześniej nienotowanego usera.


----------



## Michał Ch.

Nie pierwszy raz używa takiego języka. Zresztą i tak swego czasu sam prosił o usunięcie konta.


----------



## pmaciej7

Asinus said:


> Miesiąc dla tak bardzo merytorycznego usera jak Wawrzyniec tylko za jedno słowo wulgarne i jedno powiedzmy "wieloznaczne" to chyba trochę przesada. Zresztą chyba wcześniej nienotowanego usera.


Notowanego. Dawałem mu już kiedyś briga za słownictwo.


----------



## demmat

Dziwi mnie takie zachowanie takich użytkowników. Mnie też czasami ponoszą emocje, ale oprócz docinek i użyciu trochę ostrzejszego języka (przeważnie cenzuruję, ale nie zawsze) jakoś do wulgarności się nie posuwam.


----------



## PLH

wentynski said:


> Dokładnie. Przechodziłem obok tej trupiarni przez kilka dobrych lat. Obserwowałem zmieniające się tablice i ogrodzenia  Ale teraz to naprawdę wygląda poważnie. Swoją drogą to aż dziwne, że ta miejscówka nie zamieniła się w jakąś melinę czy inny skłot..
> 
> 
> --
> PRK7


Ban, choć za tak perfidny spam należy się kop w ...


----------



## madolski

^^ Usuń link z cytatu, bo jeszcze ktoś pomyśli, że ten ban to spisek, żeby spam trafił do często odwiedzanego wątku. A ja właśnie kliknąłem i zaraz sobie coś kupię.


----------



## zygzak

*tombes* - chyba troll:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=73660581&postcount=10351


----------



## bedicooper

z calym szacunkiem, ale



tomibaranek said:


> Przepraszam, ale wypociny tego "prof." pseudoarchitekta mogą świadczyć o jego TOTALNYM DEBILSTWIE I BRAKU JAKIEJKOLWIEK WIEDZY NT NOWOCZESNYCH OBIEKTÓW SPORTOWYCH.





michaeljs said:


> ^^ Kto temu idiocie dał tytuł profesora?





michal_OMB said:


> prof.? pewnie jakiś stary dziad żyjący jeszcze epoką PRL-u


to zasługuje na briga lub chociaż upomnienie, na ochłodę.
rozumiem krytykę ale to chyba nie jest miejsce do wyrażania jej w ten sposób.


----------



## 625

Dzwonnson: 3 tygodnie na żądanie.


----------



## Lysy

625 said:


> Dzwonnson: 3 tygodnie na żądanie.


Czy "na żądanie", wraz z podaniem, trzeba przedstawiać jakieś argumenty? Załączniki? :nuts:


----------



## Mindcrasher

Eee chyba nie, mówisz i masz


----------



## salto_angel

^^ zazwyczaj łączy się: z sesją lub nauką innego rodzaju, ważnym projektem w pracy lub ograniczeniem ze względu na wkurzenie partnerki/partnera w związku z przesiadywaniem 24/7 przed FPW


----------



## J.T.Fly

LESiO said:


> tylko że chyba żaden *społeczny pacan* się nie pofatygował osobiście na to skrzyżowanie, bo tramwaj tam nie ma w tej chwili żadnego właśnie uprzywilejowania i może liczyć tylko na łaskę kierowców.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=811932&page=247

Kolejny przykład wysokiej kultury osobistej tego forumowego eksperta od ruchu drogowego.



[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Lesio ma tydzień na przemyślenie swojej kultury osobistej.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

hmm poziom onetowy: 



Ptasznik said:


> Chorzy ludzie, widocznie księzulek z kosciolka im naopowiadal na mszach, ze nie bedzie miejsc parkingowych na niedzielne msze. Mocher nie wyobraża sobie przeciez, ze parking podziemny to wygoda.
> 
> :bash::bash::bash:


----------



## Bartas2004

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=75575617&postcount=4986



JAKUB POLEWSKI said:


> Weź się człowieku ogarnij, *od lat wypisujesz jakieś brednie* bo zamiast najpierw sprawdzić informacje łatwo dostępne wolisz się popisywać ignorancją w dosłownie każdym temacie.
> 
> Ceny biletów ustala RADA MIEJSKA. Wbij sobie do głowy i przestań śmiecić na tym forum. Pisanie wcześniej niezweryfikowanych informacji jest niezgodne z Netykietą. A teraz idź pod 15 loginami uskarżać się na forum GW, najlepiej powrzucaj na radną Ulę i Twoje ulubione Gje Pe O.


To nie pierwszy raz. To nagminne u tego cżłowieka. Czytać i pisac się nie da. Brak elementarnej kultury, mądrowanie się na prawie każdy temat, gdzie to mądrowanie się kończy totalną kompromitacją, bo z reguły forumowicz Polewski ma bardzo płytką i naiwną wiedzę na poruszane tematy, pouczanie każdego, kto ma inne zdanie. A jak ktoś mu zajdzie za skórę regularne takie wrzutki. 

W czasie wyborów ta osoba w opisie nicka miała podany numer listy wyborczej z której startowała. A podobno polityka jest tu zakazana. Zgłaszałem i nic. Oczywiście ona deklaruje, że jest apolityczna....

Rozbijanie na powyrywane z kontekstu zdania i zamienianie dyskusji w śmietnik. np:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=74944625&postcount=4533

Kiedy wreszcie ta osoba zostanie potraktowana tak jak powinna. Ja mam dość Polewskiego, nie tylko dlatego, że moje posty wywołują u niego alergię i ta osoba praktycznie każdy mój post zamienia w takie głupie docinki, ale też i dlatego, że co nie zajrzę do jakiegoś łódzkiego wątku, to jest tam mądrzący się, ale nie mający za dużego pojęcia o czymkolwiek Polewski. To nie onet. 

Pisał bym to na priva do moda, ale to nic nie daje. Więc piszę tu.


I znowu to samo. Tym razem JTFly. Styl podobny. Wklejam artykuł z TVN Warszawa o podwyżkach. Z krótkim pytaniem o ceny biletów na koniec, na które dostaje krótką i treściwą odpowiedź od bedomana. 


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=75590647&postcount=4990


A JTFly. Najpierw na niego taki nic nie wnoszący post. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=75610101&postcount=4993

Z dwoma pierwszymi zdaniami się nie zgadzam, ale nie będę ciągnął niepotrzebnej dyskusji. Trzeci to odpowiedź na moje pytanie. O ile bedoman potrafił w sposób krótki, treściwy na nie odpowiedzieć, o tyle JTFly tradycyjnie "popisał się". W reszcie tej wypowiedzi JTFly polemizuje ze mną, choć powinien polemizować z autorem artykułu.... 
Więc mu napisałem, że nie ma sensu na to odpowiadać.

Dziś post od JTFly:



J.T.Fly said:


> No tak, wystarczyło rzucić garścią szczegółowych wyliczeń podpartych szybkim riserczem na stronie ZTM Warszawa, żeby skonfrontować twoje bajania z twardą rzeczywistością i się obraziłeś :lol:


Niech mi ktoś wyjaśni o co temu człowiekowi chodzi? Jeżeli ktoś bajał z rzeczywistością to być może redaktor z TVN Warszawa. Bo akurat o polityce cenowej ZTM Warszawa nie było prawie nic w mojej dyskusji. Wklejenie artykułu o podwyżkach w Warszawie, które są podobne do mojej propozycji podwyżek w Łodzi jako przykładu nie jest przecież mądrowaniem się o tym, jak to jest w Warszawie :nuts: Czemu to jest tolerowane? 

Za chwilę zaczną bluzgać, bo to juz robią na FGW, gdzie modowie przyzwalali na takie rzeczy. 

Aha, dziękuję jednemu z modów że przynajmniej wyciął jeden z postów Polewskiego, w którym pisał mi on, że ja masę oszczerstw i przekłamań zamieszczam. Lepiej późno niż wcale


----------



## J.T.Fly

W temacie merytoryczności postów: wyszedłeś od artykułu z tvn warszawa, który okazał się naciągać fakty. Sprostowałem je, podając konkretne przykłady z taryfy ZTM Warszawa (ten "nic nie wnoszący" post) i jeszcze dałem linka do mapki obejmującej strefy, żebyś się zorientował, jakie głupstwa powypisywałeś. A ty się obraziłeś i przyleciałeś na skargę.

Ps - dzisiaj ZTM Warszawa oficjalnie odpowiedział Faktowi i podobnym mediom w temacie "najdroższych biletów jednorazowych" w Polsce, myślę, że też to powinieneś przeczytać, zanim zaczniesz znowu bajać na forum o Warszawie i jej miejskiej komunikacji zbiorowej.


----------



## 625

seba85lo said:


> Widze, ze na forum panuje cenzura... i gdzie tu wolnosc slowa w tym kraju drodzy komunisci?


3 dni.


----------



## Bartas2004

J.T.Fly said:


> W temacie merytoryczności postów: wyszedłeś od artykułu z tvn warszawa, który okazał się naciągać fakty. Sprostowałem je, podając konkretne przykłady z taryfy ZTM Warszawa (ten "nic nie wnoszący" post) i jeszcze dałem linka do mapki obejmującej strefy, żebyś się zorientował, jakie głupstwa powypisywałeś. A ty się obraziłeś i przyleciałeś na skargę.
> 
> Ps - dzisiaj ZTM Warszawa oficjalnie odpowiedział Faktowi i podobnym mediom w temacie "najdroższych biletów jednorazowych" w Polsce, myślę, że też to powinieneś przeczytać, zanim zaczniesz znowu bajać na forum o Warszawie i jej miejskiej komunikacji zbiorowej.


A ten dalej w zaparte. Słowo pisane jest dla ciebie zbyt skomplikowane? Przezytaj uważnie mój zarzut? 

Na tym forum z jednej strony za jedno słowo za dużo można dostać miesiąc. A z drugiej strony pozwala się takiemu JTFly czy Polewskiemu grasować do woli i zniechęcać do zaglądania tutaj każdemu, kto ma inne poglady. Bo nie każdy ma czas i cierpliwość na odpowiadanie na takie posty jak ten choćby powyżej. A i też nie ma ochoty czytać pod swoimi komentarzami tego typu komentarzy.

Drogi JTFly. Jeśli jeszcze nie skumałeś o co chodzi. Mój zarzut w tym konkretnym poście to to, że wypomniałeś mi bajanie z cenami ZTM. Cytując kawałek wklejonego przeze mnie artykułu jak by to była moja wypowiedź. Chcąc w ten sposób po raz kolejny udowodnić, że bartas plecie głupoty. I tak za każdym razem. jak się coś napisze, zawsze ktoś z tych dwóch musi jakies złośliwe komentarze wkleić.


----------



## dawidny

Myślę że nie dojdziecie do porozumienia. Wystarczy funkcja ignore...


----------



## skansen

Funkcja "ignore" jest do kitu, gdy inni userzy cytują tego, kogo ma się w ignorowanych. Znam to z autopsji - trzeba non stop prosić, by inni nie cytowali takiego usera w odpowiedziach.


----------



## krzewi

Ignorowanie kogoś w ten sposób jest dziecinne :dunno: Co Cię nie zabije to wzmocni :cheers2:


----------



## skansen

Hmm, ale jeśli nie życzysz sobie obcować z bezdenną głupotą?


----------



## Han Solo

Nigdy jeszcze nie dodałem nikogo do funkcji 'ignore'

Choć przyznam, że JAKUB POLEWSKI był najbliżej


----------



## dawidny

Pozostaje jeszcze spotkanie forumowe, które pozwoli wyjaśnić wszelkie niejasności.

Najciekawsze jest to że ci co najwięcej krytykują nigdy nie mieli okazji się spotkać w szerszej grupie, w przeciwieństwie do społeczników i dyskutujących w sposób grzeczniejszy.

Z resztą punkt widzenia zależy od punktu siedzenia.

Aj tam nie warto.


----------



## GrimFadango

Ja proponuję ustawkę, tylko bez kos. Może być np. w Skierniewicach :yes:


----------



## FortArt

Nieprawdziwa wypowiedź naruszająca moje dobra osobiste. Imputowanie mi tego typu wypowiedzi jest obraźliwe. I nie wiem jaki to ma związek z tematem wątku.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=75811873&postcount=4195

Poproszę o reakcję.


----------



## Bartas2004

dawidny said:


> Pozostaje jeszcze spotkanie forumowe, które pozwoli wyjaśnić wszelkie niejasności.
> 
> Najciekawsze jest to że ci co najwięcej krytykują nigdy nie mieli okazji się spotkać w szerszej grupie, w przeciwieństwie do społeczników i dyskutujących w sposób grzeczniejszy.
> 
> Z resztą punkt widzenia zależy od punktu siedzenia.
> 
> Aj tam nie warto.


Ignore ma niestety jedną wadę. Nie zlikwiduje porozbijanych na pojedyncze zdania twoich wypowiedzi, zamieniających je w jakiś bliżej nie określony bełkot, w którym około 80-90% to zwykły OT i personalne jazdy. To zniechęca do pisania tutaj. 

Poza tym mi wystarczy obcowanie na tym forum z J. Polewskim czy JTFly. Nie wyobrażam sobie, bym mógł się z takimi osobami spotkać w realu. Po co? Skończyło by się rzeczywiście ustawką. 

Dobra moderacja jest potrzebna i tyle. Choć wiem, ze mogło być tu gorzej. Na gazecie wyborczej nie ma wymogu logowania się, pozwala się niektórym na dużo więcej niż tutaj. W efekcie jest tam dość monotematycznie, co doprowadziło do tego, że prawie nikt tam nie pisze (nie licząc opinii pod artykułami) a jak czasami pojawi się ktoś o poglądach innych niż tamtejsza większość, który uprze się do bronienia ich, to szybko zostaje nazwany "Bartasem 2004". :nuts:


----------



## Mmaciek

Użytkownik macius65 - rozsyła PM z propozycją umieszczenia w sygnaturce za pieniądze linku do jego strony.

^^
już nie. Seowroclaw.pl ma bana i nie korzystajcie z usług tak żenujących firm.
625


----------



## Noxid

Za co @decapitated ma briga? Za pewien cytat filmowy z kozetki?


----------



## toni...

Nowy członek i 3 pierwsze wpisy- polityczne. Wybory idą. Proszę o interwencję.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=76280611&postcount=13826

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=76280899&postcount=13827

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=76284053&postcount=13834

Dalej szaleje.

przeczyszczone - pm7


----------



## slawkowskii

Na tym forum udziela się radny Nowego Sącz pan Fecko.
Nie wiem co mają wspólnego wybory które się mają odbyć na jesień z samorządem w którym pan radny działa.

Na tym forum wielokrotnie była poruszana sprawa inwestycji w Nowym Sączu, a to w PWSZ, a to obwodnic i Nowego mostu dla Nowego Sącza.

Nie wiem dlaczego użytkownik Toni, który moje pytania uznał jako sic!! POLITYCZNE  tak bardzo broni tę osobę, która jest urzednikiem publicznym i na publicznym forum się udziela.

Pan radny przed wyborami samorządowymi, chodził po ulicach sądeckich z "korkami od butelek" przekazując je kierowcom np na moście heleńskim stojącym w korkach. Więc chciałem zapytać co teraz jego partia z której startował z tym zrobi, bo przezcież coś tam obiecywał/a z tymi korkami i z obwodnicą.Niestety moje pytania o INWESTYCJE TONI uznał jako POLITYCZNE! 
Czy to nie politycy przecinają wstegi na nowych inwestycjach?
Czy polityk udzielający się na tym forum jest mniej polityczny odemnie? Wyborcy który chce się dowiedzieć co z inwestycjami obiecanymi w mieście, który dostał ten korek od pana radnego stojąc w korku?
Czy wszystkim już ODBIŁO!!?? panowie mamy WOLNY KRAJ!? czy polityka i politycy to jacyś wyżsi guru?


----------



## toni...

^^ weź się chłopie ogarnij. Zapomnij ,że będziesz swoje śmieszne zasady wprowadzał na to forum, to nie onet. Kandydat na bana?

Zapraszamy innych Radnych którzy też będą tak chętni do informowania forumowiczów jak Grzegorz Fecko  nie szkodzi że polityk (nawet wskazane) tu działa wiele osób ze sfery publicznej ale merytorycznie.


----------



## SebastianNS

Wnoszę o ukaranie kolegi za posty: 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=76573941&postcount=3809



> jakoś dziwnie jestem pewien że nie pierwszy raz ukradł torebkę czy coś innego, jak to mówią " jest ryzyko jest zabawa" w tym przypadku nie było zabawy i oberwał za swój czyn z nawiązką i to go nauczy zapewne, bo jakby go złapali oddali psom to Ci by go spisali, może wzieli na dołek dostał by max zawiasy i wyszedł i poszedł znów coś ukraść a tak to na pewno już tak nie zrobi
> co do wypowiedzi marnsa co do złodziei i morderców, to jeżeli wiem że wsyscy są przestępcami, a jak go głód nie cisną tylko chciał wyrwać torebkę żeby miec na paczke szlugów czy jointa to się przeliczył i ma nauczkę. Może to głupio zabrzmi ale nawet bym mu pogratulował gdyby poszedł do kogoś większego albo przynajmniej mężczyzny i chciał go skroić to ok, ale wyrywać torebkę kobiecie ? to oznaka słabości i braku jakiego kolwiek honoru.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=76626901&postcount=3821



> no może trochę przesadzili, działali pod wpływem emocji ale to nie zmienia faktu że to jest wina tego złodzieja wiec teraz niech nikt go nie broni. *Sam jakby był w sytuacji że bym złapał złodzieja jak ukradł torebkę to bym go nie dźgał ani mordował ale obstawiam ze konkretny oklep by wyłapał łącznie z połamaniem palców czy nóg, bo to sie wyleczy ale uraz psychiczny mu zostanie i drugi raz tego nie zrobi.*


rzecz tyczy się skatowania złodzieja torebki:

http://nowysacz.naszemiasto.pl/arty...-policjantow,id,t.html#45805ff5f372aa96,1,3,8


----------



## Kaoz

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=76648195&postcount=10729

Cały wątek do czyszczenia bo zaczęło się wyzywanie od Groclinów i od Wronek


----------



## Noodles_ZG

^^I od "klubikow".


----------



## kowal 3D

Ten gość jest jakiś dziwny: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=809068

Najpierw pisze posta, a potem sam sobie na niego odpowiada:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=76642023#post76642023
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=76642057#post76642057

:dunno:


----------



## Conrado

Był już nawet w najlepszych cytatach, wyglądało to na jakiś żart. Ale skoro to się powtarza...


----------



## demmat

Sprawia wrażenie jakiegoś Bota. Jakby odpisywał na wszystko co leci nie patrząc kto pisze.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

7 dni.


----------



## Mika'el

Zass 2 tygodnie za trolling i pisanie bzdur.Ostrzegałem go już wielokrotnie.
fotel_prl 3 dni za obrażanie osoby publicznej.


----------



## Marek_VF

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1368413

Do odstrzału persona i wątek

^^
dzięki!
625


----------



## gtfokthx

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=50851

Najpierw była reklama w sygnaturce, teraz jest polityka, która chyba jest niedozwolona? Jak pokręciłem - przepraszam wszystkich z góry, ale wydaje mi się, że kiedyś coś o tym TH mówił.

^^
7 dni.
625


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Bonus1 said:


> no coś Ty... nie ma nic piękniejszego, niż żółte kwitniejące mlecze. Mój ulubiony okres w roku. Nie mam nic przeciwko takiemu trwaniczkowi. Gorzej wygląda stan chodników i infrastruktury. Na EURO chyba nic nie będzie gotowe.* Aż wstyd. Powinni tą głupią babę z ratusza na gnoju wywieźć. Od początku wiedziałem, że tak będzie*. :gaah: Jeszcze łudziłem się w pierwszych latach, że może wyrównają te chodniki i zrobią to z głową, tzn. myśląc trochę. Zamiast tego w 2011 mamy rozpierdzielone chodniki, które pamiętają lata 80-90-te, zniszczone nawet nowiutkie nawierzchnie, jak np. moja ul. Skierniewicka, *debilne* objazdy (np. Przyokopowa, Kolejowa, z odcięciem mieszkańców od centrum), no i masę innych odrapanych i zupełnie zaniedbanych ścian, kamienic, placyków...Tylko proszę mnie nie wyzywać od malkontentów i tym podobnych. A teraz klasyczne "sorry za OT"


chyba trzeba wysłać tego pana na urlop...


----------



## el nino

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=76826889&postcount=15865

Mi jakoś tak nieswojo jak czytam "szczurzy kraj"... A w ogóle to poziom wypowiedzi strasznie "wysoki"...

naOKOlo - jak mu się kraj nie podoba, to spędzi miesiąc na emigracji - pm7


----------



## wiewior

Do książki kolejowej chyba nikt nie zagląda, a posty orvideo mają coraz niższy poziom...
Np. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=76847371&postcount=5036

skasowane - pm7


----------



## Mindcrasher

Jak to jest możliwe, że za obrażanie kogoś bądź wklejanie drastycznych filmów dostaje się 3 dni a za zdjęcie w pełni ubranej kobiety, której sutki odznaczają się pod bluzką dostaje się 7 dni? I to więcej niż pozostali, którzy zostali zbrigowani w wątku ze zdjęciami kobiet? Ja rozumiem, że th ma amerykańskie poczucie moralności, gdzie pokazanie kawałka ciała to zbrodnia, ale poważnie, ktoś mi to może wytłumaczyć? Pytam tutaj, bo na priva o podobnej treści odpisać mi nie raczył.


----------



## Han Solo

^^ przyszła mi do głowy pewna teoria, ale ten żart leży gdzieś między brigiem a banem


----------



## Mindcrasher

Dodam, że nawet nie wklejałem tego zdjęcia, to był _cytat cudzego posta_. Ech, słusznie ktoś zauważył, że polskie PoGo jest najsztywniejszym na SSC i naprawdę nie chodzi mi tu o wklejanie jakiegoś porno.


----------



## krzewi

^^ Kiedyś był wspaniały vondeq..tam to było fajnie


----------



## cichy87

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=76912485&postcount=15901

czyżby argos88 (3 miesiące briga) reaktywacja?

argos88 = Kazik14 = ban na oba konta
pm7


----------



## Din Sevenn

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1037219&page=86
Średnio 3 dni po czyszczeniu wątku znów zaglądają sąsiedzi. Kilku pisze na temat i widać, że skończyło jakieś szkoły, ale ogólnie wioska straszna, ostatnie 2 strony to bełkot, spam i prowokacje.


----------



## pmaciej7

^^


mrug said:


> Ja już nie wiem czy z tych Twoich kretynizmów mam się śmiać czy płakać?





mrug said:


> Jakim to trzeba być błyskotliwym by prawie każdy tekst w swoich postach zmieniać na "del". Twój nick zapewne jakże trafiony


2 tygodnie



pisuar said:


> ^^Wiesz co, naprawę odstaw tę coca-colę bo bredzisz.:nuts:


tydzień



OziMa said:


> Odstaw coca-colę bo piszesz w afekcie. Proponuję głęboki oddech, parę skłonów oraz włącz mózg na ON


tydzień



Din Sevenn said:


> Kilku pisze na temat i widać, że skończyło jakieś szkoły, ale ogólnie wioska straszna,


ostrzeżenie


----------



## 625

Ok, Osmoza też odbrigowany.


----------



## kalle_sg

Można sprawdzić użytkownika zakki.r? Mam wrażenie, że jakiś reklamowy bot - ale całkiem sprytny. Konkrety:

- reklama w sygnaturze;
- pisze chyba na każdym forum i w każdym języku;
- jego wypowiedzi to skopiowane słowo w słowo wcześniejsze wypowiedzi z danego wątku, po których czasem następuje seria linków ukrytych odpowiednim kolorem czcionki.

^^
dzięki!
625


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

antystar aka releks aka arhe1 - ban


----------



## betoniarek

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> antystar aka releks aka arhe1 - ban


ja bym jeszcze betoniarka zbanował.

wy macie jakiegos świra na punkcie podwójnych kont.
releks i arhe1 nie jest tą samą osobą, tylko korzystali z tego samego kompa. Antystar powstał w odpowiedzi na niedorzeczny ban arhe1 i jam to jest.
a betoniarek powstał tylko po to by napisac to co napisałem.
Chcecie to banujcie; wasza strata. Dalej będzie to forum wazeliniarskich wpisów inwestorów i projektantów na temat własnej twórczości. No ale widac o to chodzi.


----------



## Han Solo

a nie można napisać do moda wiadomości z info co i jak? Skoro znasz zasady.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

betoniarek said:


> ja bym jeszcze betoniarka zbanował.
> 
> wy macie jakiegos świra na punkcie podwójnych kont.
> releks i arhe1 nie jest tą samą osobą, tylko korzystali z tego samego kompa. Antystar powstał w odpowiedzi na niedorzeczny ban arhe1 i jam to jest.
> a betoniarek powstał tylko po to by napisac to co napisałem.
> Chcecie to banujcie; wasza strata. Dalej będzie to forum wazeliniarskich wpisów inwestorów i projektantów na temat własnej twórczości. No ale widac o to chodzi.


Zupełnie mnie to nie obchodzi, bo ban nie był niedorzeczny, tylko były kilkakrotne ostrzeżenia z mojej strony. Wracaj na forum GW i troll hard.


----------



## el_barto

Chciałem tylko podziękować (jeśli modowie pozwolą i nie usuną tego posta) wszystkim, którzy wstawili się za mną celem wcześniejszego mnie odbanowania ( o czym dowiedziałem się dzisiaj dopiero niestety ).

Dziękuję bardzo :cheers:


----------



## -PePe-

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=77285875&postcount=693

Obrażanie użytkownika i to jednego z bardziej aktywnych i merytorycznych.

^^
akurat wolny weekend
625


----------



## 625

Slaff said:


> Przed sądem byś wygrał ale na ulicy wszyscy by ci pluli w twarz. I słusznie zresztą.


zakaz stadionowy na 3 dni.


----------



## takisobiektoś

Kolejne wcielenie Pliniusza :| 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=77348741&postcount=3187


----------



## Conrado

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=77406523&postcount=2767 

Już raz pojawił się w tym wątku. Obrażał innych userów i wylewał swój żal na forum. Przydałaby się większa kara niż ostatnie, szczególnie, że nic mądrego do wątku nie wnosi.

^^
3 dni
625


----------



## behemot

spam reklamowy:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=77469559&postcount=2763

bunga - pm7


----------



## prom

Spam:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=77507487&postcount=120


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Muffi696 - 2 tygodnie - w zasadzie jak się okazało większość postów kasowana. Jak się nie poprawi to na stałe.


----------



## broker

nie wiem, może jestem przewrażliwiony na spinki city vs city.
co jakiś czas pojawia się nowy forumowicz, ktory przenosi wojenki gdansk-gdynia z lokalnych portali na ssc.
przewaznie udaje sie go utemperowac po jakims czasie, ale tutaj widze cięższy przypadek.
prosba o przejrzenie tworczosci i moze jakies ostrzezenie lub krotki odpoczynek od forum na ochłonięcie.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=749875

ps.poza tym najnowszy avatar raczej nie jest przypadkowy ...

.


----------



## Michał78

Horwitz to kolejny Piliniusz jakby co 
Nie poddaje się 

^^
fakt, już się nie kryje 
625


----------



## toni...

Złamanie regulaminu

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=77595753&postcount=14229

ok/th


----------



## Marek_VF

Michał78;77595093 said:


> Horwitz to kolejny Piliniusz jakby co
> Nie poddaje się


Ale to jest naprawdę intrygujące. Osoba, która z samozachwytu i podniety własną osobą ledwo co nie wybuchała z każdym wciśnięciem klawisza na klawiaturze, teraz, zamiast odpuścić, upada coraz niżej, waląc drzwiami i oknami.


----------



## Tygrys

Na forum jestem rzadko, zazwyczaj czytam interesujące mnie wątki i tyle. Jako, że jestem gdynianinem, oczywistym jest, że czytam z największą uwagą wątki gdyńskie. I czytam i czytam...i widzę od jakiegoś czasu, że jest ferment. A ferment wznieca nowy user o nicku HrBarryKent. Facet ma czasem co nieco racji, ale Jego posty składają się w większości z populizmu i ostatnio -bardzo często- z napinki na linii GA - GD. Merytoryczne próby "naprostowania" tego osobnika na linię słuszną i zgodną z optymalną jakością dyskusji, przyjętą na forum (jeszcze na szczęście jako standard) spełzają na niczym, a nawet oceniam, że jest coraz gorzej i nie widać tendencji do zmiany tego stanu. Nie wiem, czy Macieks jeszcze żyje, nie wiem, czy ktokolwiek z "moderalicji" czyta nasze podwórkowe wątki, ale jeśli jest ktoś taki, to nie wątpię, że dojdzie do takich samych, jak moje wniosków. Inną, dodatkową kwestią jest, że to konto-powrót po banie (na mój nos :dunno usera krzysztof03. 

Moja prośba jest taka, żeby przywrócić mi możliwość czytania gdyńskich i gdańskich wątków bez brnięcia przez morze napinek. Byłbym wdzięczny i myślę, że nie tylko ja...


----------



## PLH

Masz nosa! (to chyba widać po awatarze)

HrBarryKent aka krzysztof03 BANNED


----------



## Tygrys

^^

No mam, mam.  Że to powrót, wiedziałem od dawna, ale wciąż miałem nadzieję na zmianę stylu. Szkoda, może w następnym wcieleniu się ucywilizuje...

Dzięki.


----------



## 625

coolesha said:


> OBY NIE TO:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *STADION NARODOWY LECHA KACZYŃSKIEGO*


pół roku.


----------



## Mindcrasher

625 said:


> pół roku.


Ostro Kill it with fire!


----------



## wonsbelfer

625 said:


> pół roku.


Kiedy do Warszawy przybył Amanullach - król Afganistanu, w czasie przejazdu z Dworca Wiedeńskiego widział na latarniach licznie powywieszane reklamy Wedla. Biedak (edukowany w Europie, ale polskiego nie znający) myślał że to powitalne hasło na jego cześć. Podczas powitania u Piłsudskiego wyciągnął rękę i chciał pochwalić się "polskim" powitaniem prawiąc do zbaraniałego Dziadka: "E.Wedel ! ". Na co Ziuk z refleksem: "Tungsram, Osram, Afganistan". 
To tylko anegdota i to z długą, siwą brodą. 
Do rzeczy:
Odrobinę dystansu, Panie Administratorze. Coolesha napisał przecie : "oby nie to".


----------



## talkinghead

wonsbelfer said:


> Kiedy do Warszawy przybył Amanullach - król Afganistanu, w czasie przejazdu z Dworca Wiedeńskiego widział na latarniach licznie powywieszane reklamy Wedla. Biedak (edukowany w Europie, ale polskiego nie znający) myślał że to powitalne hasło na jego cześć. Podczas powitania u Piłsudskiego wyciągnął rękę i chciał pochwalić się "polskim" powitaniem prawiąc do zbaraniałego Dziadka: "E.Wedel ! ". Na co Ziuk z refleksem: "Tungsram, Osram, Afganistan".
> To tylko anegdota i to z długą, siwą brodą.
> Do rzeczy:
> Odrobinę dystansu, Panie Administratorze. Coolesha napisał przecie : "oby nie to".


Pan Administrator darował. A mógł zabić !!


----------



## wonsbelfer

talkinghead said:


> Pan Administrator darował. A mógł zabić !!


I chwała Bogu.


----------



## michal_w

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=77733421&postcount=18651

Czy to się kwalifikuje pod głupie uwagi?


skasowalem. bez kary, bo chyba on nieswiadom...  /th


----------



## Patryjota

grzaniec z galicji , Poul_ , JamesTcz
tydzień urlopu


----------



## pawelmilosz

Criss91 said:


> Oni są nienormalni. Mam nadzieję będą puste trybuny. Je... pzpn


Rozumiem powód rozgoryczenia, ale takie komentarze chyba nie powinny być tolerowane na forum.

3 dni/P



edyta:


1922 said:


> 100% to będziesz miał jak Cię w pokoju bez klamek zamkną.


Dla niektórych dzień bez osobistych wycieczek, to widać dzień stracony...


----------



## Elvenking

PLH said:


> HrBarryKent aka krzysztof03 BANNED


Wnoszę o zniesienie bana. HrBarryKent wnosił bardzo wiele do dyskusji i mimo tego, że był niepokorny, to jednak jego przemyślenia są bardzo cenne. A multikonto? No nie wiem, dajcie się mu może wytłumaczyć...


----------



## cichy87

Może niech ktoś mu wytłumaczy, że jedyną nadzieją dla niego jest dojście do ładu z moderatorami, a nie zakładanie kolejnego konta, co kolejny raz uczynił.


----------



## wiewior

Elvenking said:


> Wnoszę o zniesienie bana. HrBarryKent wnosił bardzo wiele do dyskusji i mimo tego, że był niepokorny, to jednak jego przemyślenia są bardzo cenne. A multikonto? No nie wiem, dajcie się mu może wytłumaczyć...


Zwykły troll i tyle. Poza tym założył kolejne konto
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=843999

liczył, że go nikt nie rozpozna? - pm7


----------



## broker

Elvenking said:


> Wnoszę o zniesienie bana. HrBarryKent wnosił bardzo wiele do dyskusji i mimo tego, że był niepokorny, to jednak jego przemyślenia są bardzo cenne. A multikonto? No nie wiem, dajcie się mu może wytłumaczyć...


Koleś rejestruje się czwarty raz, zawsze po banie.
Jego przemyślenia cenne - wolne żarty. Idealna mieszanka fobii, napinki i wydumanych teorii.


----------



## kebe

Wnioskuje o ostrzeżenie użytkownika *Orvideo*, który swoim poziomem dyskusji irytował mnie od początku pojawienia się w wątku Modernizacja linii kolejowej E-65 Gdynia - Gdańsk - Warszawa. Bezpośrednie prośby o ważenie swoich słów nie dawały rezultatu. Teraz widzę, że już nie tylko mi przeszkadza jego obecność.
Orvideo pyta się o rzeczy, które zostały już napisane w wątku (i często niedawno przed jego wypowiedzią), głosi niczym nie poparte fakty i wykłuca się jeżeli, ktoś z merytoryczną wiedzą podważy jego twierdzenia.

Odczuwam wrażenie, że użytkownik (co zresztą ujawnia) jest z małego miasta, przez które przebiega inwestycja, z którą się nie zgadza i wylewa swoje żale na forum.

Wypowiedzi osób krytykujących wraz z cytatem jego wypowiedzi:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=77779083&postcount=5126
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=77635151&postcount=5120
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=76522125&postcount=5001
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=75808235&postcount=4925
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=74957261&postcount=4849
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=73956411&postcount=4693
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=64271033&postcount=4066
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=63328911&postcount=4020
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=61511585&postcount=3941
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=61566245&postcount=3946
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=61642477&postcount=3956

i bzdurne posty, w których żąda a sam nic nie robi (np. fotorelacji a mieszka nieopodal)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=67602845&postcount=4253
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=67635745&postcount=4254
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=64002965&postcount=4050
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=62082511&postcount=3968

się robi - pm7


----------



## Marek_VF

od odstrzału
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=77755471&postcount=1899


----------



## toonczyk

Sygnatura z reklamą na jakieś 20 linii:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=605131

Gdzie?


----------



## Sławek

Z°Ł[email protected]ŐżŐˇ§1¸'<°:k€N:e%56łĆD4yĽeH<~;†/3{9˛˙ĺŮšć˘62*~I–»dľ•‚'ąCÄôŢ
Âl;Ń\›Üt‚”9§^żĽ
üt›IŚĽÝzűęAädëaĐń�}…ÔJ¶Ś\ĎĎ¶ďé:™sgR&7w[ÝŤ•¨i7_ŮĘÝśˇ.2¸Í‚úĘ
«węŔ–•ĺ�»9´šf¤[email protected]ďôŤR>µ´BxÉçţ`‰sźËÇ’Y3‹Z§bme"Ż†Ö#’ÇŞ-…äKE
âŕ;z”ÉĺŽŽ«@éí{f)gnř}˘ *EĹ˝ŚgUĺ<Ąz¦őApWWz(Ntă


----------



## TommeT

Sławek;77985358 said:


> ˆZ°Ł[email protected]ŐżŐˇ§1¸'<°:k€N:e%56łĆD4yĽeH<~;†/3{9˛˙ĺŮšć˘62*~I–»dľ•‚'ąCÄôŢ
> Âl;Ń\›Üt‚”9§^żĽ
> üt›IŚĽÝˆzűęAädëaĐń�}…ÔJ¶Ś\ĎĎ¶ďé:™sgR&7w[ÝŤ•¨i7_ŮĘÝśˇ.2¸Í‚úĘ
> «węŔ–•ĺ�»9´šf¤[email protected]ďôŤR>µ´BxÉçţ`‰sźËÇ’Y3‹Z§bme"Ż†Ö#’ÇŞ-…äKE
> âŕ;z”ÉĺŽŽ«@éí{f)gnř}˘ *EĹ˝ŚgUĺ<Ąz¦őApWWz(Ntă


Tak śledzika nie wyłączysz.

pzdr


----------



## NorthPole

broker said:


> Koleś rejestruje się czwarty raz, zawsze po banie.
> Jego przemyślenia cenne - wolne żarty. Idealna mieszanka fobii, napinki i wydumanych teorii.


Ma inne zdanie, co jest już wartością samą w sobie, nawet jeśli większość ze mną włącznie najczęściej nie popiera jego wolnoamerykańskich wizji (napinka to inna rzecz, bo tutaj nie ma właściwie czego bronić, choć w końcu trafiły kosy... :lol: ). Poza tym gość przypomina mi innego słynnego "kalifornijczyka" (







) z czasów braku jego samokontroli, więc może jest jakaś nadzieja. Można poeksperymentować. Niech np. mod zamieni bana na bryga 2-3-miesięcznego z warunkiem nie rejestrowania się pod innym loginem pod rygorem dożywocia i zobaczmy, może coś z tego jeszcze będzie... :dunno:


----------



## Sławek

TommeT said:


> Tak śledzika nie wyłączysz.
> 
> pzdr


tak, wiem - coś mi się popsuło. Generlanie przez jakiś czas cokolwiek napisałem wyluwałomi dziwne znaki w przeglądarce. Potem wróciło samo do normy.
Wirusa nie mam, bo aż sprawdziłem.


----------



## Mindcrasher

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=196836

Polityczne sygnatury chyba nie są dozwolone?


----------



## michal_w

^^ Przecież sam masz.


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## Mindcrasher

Spodziewałem się tego. Ja mam link. Bez słowa komentarza, dla zainteresowanych. Nie piszę w sygnaturze kto jest be a kto me i kto mi się nie podoba. Ale zróbcie z tym co chcecie.


----------



## Guest

Na dodatek 5 linii  Dobrze jednak miec wylaczone wyswietlanie podpisow i awatarow...


----------



## Han Solo

Czy link do młodzieżówki jednej z partii zasiadających w sejmie może nie być polityczny... :|


----------



## Mika'el

Bluerandy said:


> Nie jest to mój debiut, mialem już tutaj konto, ale zbanowali mnie bo napisałem podobnie jak ty, ze ktoś "jest autorem głupiego posta"


Nie ma to jak sie samemu wystawić
BAN:banned:


----------



## Sulej

Wybory zbliżają się wielkimi krokami to i wojna polityczna się nawet tu pojawiła opcorn:


----------



## Mika'el

Mindcrasher said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=196836
> 
> Polityczne sygnatury chyba nie są dozwolone?


Nie są.Dlatego Twoją edytowałem, a zgłoszoną usunąłem.


----------



## gdynianin8

Jak to jest z banami (zastrzegam, ze zadnego nie mialem  ) ? Jezeli ktos raz takiego dostanie, to nie moze pod zadnym pozorem zalozyc nowego konta, nawet jesli piszac pod nowym nickiem, nie popelnia tych samych grzechow, przez jakie takowego dostal ?


----------



## demmat

Tak. Bana dostajesz generalnie na zawsze. Ty, a nie twój nick.


----------



## Zboro

gdynianin8 said:


> Jak to jest z banami (zastrzegam, ze zadnego nie mialem  ) ? Jezeli ktos raz takiego dostanie, to nie moze pod zadnym pozorem zalozyc nowego konta, nawet jesli piszac pod nowym nickiem, nie popelnia tych samych grzechow, przez jakie takowego dostal ?


Z banami na tutejszym forum jest jak w książce Orwella ,,Folwark zwierzęcy ".
Możesz dostać bana ale jak wiesz moderatorzy nie roboty swoje sympatie mają i mogą pozwolić Ci pozostać albo odbanować po okresie gniewu 
Vide Delfin czy Koniaczeq


----------



## gdynianin8

Ok, a jest jakas forma odwolania od bana ? Z tego co widze, decyzja dotyczaca bana jest podejmowana jednoosobowo.


----------



## pmaciej7

gdynianin8 said:


> Ok, a jest jakas forma odwolania od bana ?


Można napisać do Jana, on przekazuje korespondencję nam. 



> Z tego co widze, decyzja dotyczaca bana jest podejmowana jednoosobowo.


Nie jest. 

Spotykamy się co miesiąc w skałdach trzy- lub pięcioosobowych i ustalamy plan pracy na następny okres: Zakładaną ilość banów i brigów, ilość wyciętych postów, typujemy też osoby, którym przydałoby się dać bana lub briga, albo całe grupy, które w najbliższym czasie będziemy zwalczać: kibole, jednowątkowcy, użytkownicy z Bydgoszczy i Łodzi itd. No i oczywiście sporządzamy dla Jana sprawozdania za poprzednie okresy.


----------



## Szycha

Prosiłbym o usunięcie postów użytkownika adrian89, gdzie znajdują się moje fotografie rozpowszechniane bez mojej zgody - są to fotografie lotnicze, które z różnych przyczyn (licencje) nie mogę publikować poza moją stroną internetową, mniejsza o szczegóły. Na moje prośby nie reaguje, może zainteresuje się tym jakiś mod. Bądź co bądź to w końcu łamanie prawa. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=77694697&postcount=356; http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1378383

ok - pm7


----------



## Han Solo

gdynianin8 said:


> Ok, a jest jakas forma odwolania o bama?


Lepiej nie odwoływać się na własną rękę.

Pewien user, mimo 10 banów, zalogował się 3 tygodnie temu po raz 11 jako Osama11. Słyszałem, że modom pękła żyłka.

Jak się skończyło, wszyscy wiemy.


----------



## PLH

Bartek610 said:


> Znając życie pajace w mundurach i białej czapce na niezbyt mądrej głowie od razu wykorzystają to ograniczenie i będą wystawiać mandaty tym, którzy pojadą 120hno: Wystarczy popatrzeć co robią obecnie na węźle lotnisko - przy zjeździe z autostrady wykorzystali ustawiony znak "50" i ostro tam kasują... Żadna z tego prewencja tylko czysty kretynizm - no ale czego się dziwić jak większość z nich jest po zawodówce...hno:


2 tygodnie


----------



## Sławek

Han Solo said:


> Lepiej nie odwoływać się na własną rękę.
> 
> Pewien user, mimo 10 banów, zalogował się 3 tygodnie temu po raz 11 jako Osama11. Słyszałem, że modom pękła żyłka.
> 
> Jak się skończyło, wszyscy wiemy.


:lol: to przy Osamie154 będzie zbiorowe sepuku?


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## Mindcrasher

Han Solo said:


> Czy link do młodzieżówki jednej z partii zasiadających w sejmie może nie być polityczny... :|


Od kiedy PPS zasiada w sejmie? Poza tym to nie jest młodzieżówka, równie dobrze możesz nazwać KoLibra młodzieżówką UPRu.



Mika'el said:


> Nie są.Dlatego Twoją edytowałem, a zgłoszoną usunąłem.


Przynajmniej byś to edytował porządnie, Moderatorze :|


----------



## michal_w

Mindcrasher said:


> Od kiedy PPS zasiada w sejmie? Poza tym to nie jest młodzieżówka, równie dobrze możesz nazwać KoLibra młodzieżówką UPRu.


Nie ważne czy zasiada w sejmie czy nie. Jest to organizacja polityczna, a więc zamieszczanie linka do ich strony łamie zasady forum.



Mindcrasher said:


> Przynajmniej byś to edytował porządnie, Moderatorze :|


Moderator nie jest od tego, żeby dbać o Twoja sygnaturkę.


----------



## Mindcrasher

michal_w said:


> Moderator nie jest od tego, żeby dbać o Twoja sygnaturkę.











Tak jak autor powinien pokolorować Bąbelka, tak samo moderator powinien poprawić tagi w zmienionej przez niego sygnaturze. Sam tego nie zrobię, tu chodzi o zasadę.


----------



## michal_w

To jeszcze raz, bo widzę, że nie zrozumiałeś. Moderator edytował Twoją sygnaturkę, bo była niezgodna z zasadami forum. Zlikwidował to czego być nie powinno, a cała reszta go nie interesuje. Jak chcesz żeby ładnie wyglądała to ją sobie popraw, bo moderator na pewno nie jest od tego, żeby ją ładnie formatować.


----------



## demmat

Jak moderator miesza się*w czyjąś prywatność to niech chociaż postara się i nie psuje komuś sygnatury. Zawsze można poprosić o zmianę sygnatury. Jakby moderatorzy traktowali użytkowników jak Ty proponujesz, to założę się żeby to forum długo nie istniało.


----------



## Mindcrasher

Dziękuję


----------



## 625

demmat said:


> Jak moderator miesza się*w czyjąś prywatność to niech chociaż postara się i nie psuje komuś sygnatury. Zawsze można poprosić o zmianę sygnatury. Jakby moderatorzy traktowali użytkowników jak Ty proponujesz, to założę się żeby to forum długo nie istniało.


Proszę o skrócenie sygnatury do regulaminowych 5 linii. W sumie 5 linii.


----------



## Tomeyk

^^
Swoją drogą, te 5 lini to przy jakiej rozdzielczości ekranu? Problem nie jest błahy, a dotyczy przede wszystkim dłuższych tekstów, nie tych krótkich, podzielonych na linie przez użytkowika.
Bo tak właśnie popatrzyłem na Twoją sygnaturkę mając zmniejszone okno przeglądarki (przerwa w pracy  ) i zobaczyłem 6 linii. Po rozszerzeniu na pełny ekran jest 5. I w związku z tym moje pytanie - jaki jest wzorcowy rozmiar ekranu, do którego należy dopasować te 5 linii? Bo na panoramicznym mogę mieć 5, a mod przeglądać to będzie np na komórce i targnie się na moją sygnaturkę.


----------



## 625

Nie bój, ja mam w poziomie 2880 pikseli, więc nie postąpię pochopnie.


----------



## Koniaczeq

dlaczego artur dostał briga ?


----------



## pmaciej7

PiesHektor - 3 miesiące za trolling w PGE Arena.


----------



## Mika'el

Zass BAN za trolling i notoryczne pisanie głupot.Dwa brigi niczego go nie nauczyły.Nic nie wniósł do forum, a sial zamęt.Bardziej niemerytorycznego usera dawno nie było tutaj, dlatego z ulga zegnam go na zawsze.


----------



## demmat

625 said:


> Proszę o skrócenie sygnatury do regulaminowych 5 linii. W sumie 5 linii.


Proszę.


----------



## Ellilamas

@demmat a ja mam takie małe zastrzeżenie do Twojej sygnatury - cała linia jest linkiem i w efekcie gdy przez przypadek kliknę gdzieś z boku to niespodziewanie przenosi mnie na inne strony. Jest to bardzo irytujące. Gdybyś mógł to zmienić to byłbym wdzięczny.
Bez urazy. Pzdr.


----------



## jose_manuel

625 said:


> Nie bój, ja mam w poziomie 2880 pikseli, więc nie postąpię pochopnie.


Sygnatura 625 jest tak mała że musiałem powiększyć czcionkę..


----------



## 625

jose_manuel said:


> Sygnatura 625 jest tak mała że musiałem powiększyć czcionkę..


Mam 4 linie.
@Demmat, dziękuję!


----------



## demmat

Ellilamas said:


> @demmat a ja mam takie małe zastrzeżenie do Twojej sygnatury - cała linia jest linkiem i w efekcie gdy przez przypadek kliknę gdzieś z boku to niespodziewanie przenosi mnie na inne strony. Jest to bardzo irytujące. Gdybyś mógł to zmienić to byłbym wdzięczny.
> Bez urazy. Pzdr.


Jaka uraza. Normalna prośba. Oczywiście już zmieniam, zapomniałem o tym. Też tego nie lubię.


----------



## Polex

Ellilamas said:


> @demmat a ja mam takie małe zastrzeżenie do Twojej sygnatury - cała linia jest linkiem i w efekcie gdy przez przypadek kliknę gdzieś z boku to niespodziewanie przenosi mnie na inne strony. Jest to bardzo irytujące. Gdybyś mógł to zmienić to byłbym wdzięczny.
> Bez urazy. Pzdr.





demmat said:


> Jaka uraza. Normalna prośba. Oczywiście już zmieniam, zapomniałem o tym. Też tego nie lubię.


Czy Wy nie popadacie w skrajności? 
Moim zdaniem jedynym wyznacznikiem, który tą kwestię powinien regulować to dokąd taki hotlink prowadzi. Ocenę tego pozostawiam samym zainteresowanym i... moderatorom.
Oczywiście hotlink przenoszący na inną stronę SSC powinien być wolny od tych uwarunkowań.


----------



## Ellilamas

demmat said:


> Jaka uraza. Normalna prośba. Oczywiście już zmieniam, zapomniałem o tym. Też tego nie lubię.


:cheers1:


----------



## demmat

Polex said:


> Czy Wy nie popadacie w skrajności?
> Moim zdaniem jedynym wyznacznikiem, który tą kwestię powinien regulować to dokąd taki hotlink prowadzi. Ocenę tego pozostawiam samym zainteresowanym i... moderatorom.
> Oczywiście hotlink przenoszący na inną stronę SSC powinien być wolny od tych uwarunkowań.


Teraz to ja nie mam z tym problemu, bo na laptopie inaczej przegląda się*forum. Jednak przy użyciu scrolla w myszce wiele razy kliknęło mi się na link do stron, których nie miałem ochoty przeglądać. Szczególnie jeden użytkownik miał taką sygnaturę, która kierowała na stronę z multimedialną*reklamą. Nie powiem który, bo teraz jest moderatorem i mnie zje  Po co komuś utrudniać przeglądanie forum.


----------



## Polex

Też mi się takie przypadkowe kliknięcia przytrafiają, ale... czyja to wina?  Moja!
Nie przyszłoby mi do głowy, by z powodu mojej nieuwagi postulować taką zmianę.
Natomiast zgadzam się, że link prowadzący np do reklamy powinien być jednoznacznie zabroniony i usuwany.


----------



## TommeT

demmat said:


> Teraz to ja nie mam z tym problemu, bo na laptopie inaczej przegląda się*forum. Jednak przy użyciu scrolla w myszce wiele razy kliknęło mi się na link do stron, których nie miałem ochoty przeglądać. Szczególnie jeden użytkownik miał taką sygnaturę, która kierowała na stronę z multimedialną*reklamą. Nie powiem który, bo teraz jest moderatorem i mnie zje  Po co komuś utrudniać przeglądanie forum.


Też nie powiem który, ale przyznam że ta multimedialna prezentacja nawet ładnie pokazuje wyposażenie gabinetu, poczekalnię i kącik zabaw dla najmłodszych. Aż chce się leczyć zęby 

pzdr


----------



## demmat

TommeT said:


> Też nie powiem który, ale przyznam że ta multimedialna prezentacja nawet ładnie pokazuje wyposażenie gabinetu, poczekalnię i kącik zabaw dla najmłodszych. Aż chce się leczyć zęby
> 
> pzdr


To bardzo ładna reklama, ale nawet "Kevin sam w domu" oglądany po raz dziesiąty jest nudny, a co dopiero taka reklama  

Dobra, kończę bo zaraz na pewno briga dostanę.


----------



## MichalJ

Słuchajcie, po co wam w ogóle patrzeć na te sygnaturki i awatary? To się w profilu wyłącza raz a dobrze i spokój...


----------



## demmat

Forum bez avatarów i sygnatur było by zupełnie innym forum. Nie wyobrażam go sobie.


----------



## pmaciej7

Ellilamas said:


> @demmat a ja mam takie małe zastrzeżenie do Twojej sygnatury - cała linia jest linkiem i w efekcie gdy przez przypadek kliknę gdzieś z boku to niespodziewanie przenosi mnie na inne strony.


O rany, ile razy ja wchodziłem na stronę tej jego masonerii 



MichalJ said:


> Słuchajcie, po co wam w ogóle patrzeć na te sygnaturki i awatary? To się w profilu wyłącza raz a dobrze i spokój...


95% użytkowników ma ustawione wyświetlanie sygnatur i awatarów. 

I w sumie dlaczego nie, ważne tylko, żeby przestrzegać paru zasad - bez polityki, bez reklam, bez spamu itd. Poza tym w sygnaturach mogą pojawiać się linki do różnych stron, zgodnych z tematyką forum.


----------



## krzewi

MichalJ said:


> Słuchajcie, po co wam w ogóle patrzeć na te sygnaturki i awatary? To się w profilu wyłącza raz a dobrze i spokój...


Grzeszysz jak nic!!!


----------



## demmat

No właśnie, bez cycków krzewiego to forum było by bardziej ponure.



pmaciej7 said:


> O rany, ile razy ja wchodziłem na stronę tej jego masonerii


A myślisz że po co były dwie linijki w sygnaturze :dunno: W sumie mogłem zostawić sobie wcześniejszą wersję, statystyki strony bym ponabijał  Może nikt nie zauważy jak zmienię :|


----------



## MichalJ

Zadziwiacie mnie. Zwłaszcza tu, gdzie to się łatwo wyłącza... W innych forach to trzeba adblockiem rzeźbić, żeby takie śmieci pousuwać...
Ale to chyba masochizm, żeby móc później narzekać, i sadyzm, żeby o bany wnosić...


----------



## PLH

Dla mnie, zapewne tak jak dla wielu osób, awatar to podstawa do rozpoznania danej osoby i skojarzenie jej z konkretnymi wątkami.

Użytkownik bez awatara jest anonimowy, powiem szczerze, że nie połączyłbym Ciebie z wątkami drogowymi i warszawskimi.


----------



## toonczyk

PLH said:


> Użytkownik bez awatara jest anonimowy


Anonimowemu łatwiej umknąć przed surowym okiem moderatora


----------



## pmaciej7

Anonimowemu łatwiej zginąć podczas rytualnego czyszczenia forum.


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## Sławek

MichalJ said:


> Słuchajcie, po co wam w ogóle patrzeć na te sygnaturki i awatary? To się w profilu wyłącza raz a dobrze i spokój...


Tak też zrobiłem dawno temu. Podpisy często rozpraszają uwagę od tekstu.


----------



## 625

henry hill said:


> Za co *Krzycho* dostał briga na *UPC* i na jak długo (tydzień)?


Tekst w stylu szefa MFW.


----------



## PLH

*parapet *- BAN

Wyczerpał mu się limit brigów, do tego bluzganie na moderatorów w PMkach to nienajlepszy pomysł, gdyby ktoś takowy rozważał.


----------



## jose_manuel

henry hill said:


> *625* robi mi taki rytuał co roku w lutym.


W zimie nicki na "h" mają przerąbane.


----------



## Mika'el

*zenek p-wy*

2 miesiące briga za wyjątkowo prostacki tekst i to napisany zupelnie bez powodu


----------



## michael_siberia

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=849476

Jakiś troll rozpanoszył się w wątku o stadionie we Wrocławiu.


----------



## piotr71

625 said:


> Tekst w stylu szefa MFW.


Tydzien to chyba za dlugo za jedno 'brzydkie' slowo (nie wiem dokladnie jakie). W koncu jestesmy tu - czy tam w UPC - dorosli.


----------



## Boogie

PLH said:


> *parapet *- BAN
> 
> Wyczerpał mu się limit brigów, do tego bluzganie na moderatorów w PMkach to nienajlepszy pomysł, gdyby ktoś takowy rozważał.


Uff. Powinien był dostać bana parę miesięcy temu. Doprawdy żałosny pajac.


----------



## pmaciej7

^^ Dla odmiany Ty powinieneś dostać briga teraz.


----------



## Boogie

Przecież ów jegomość był tolerowany na forum tylko dlatego, że rażąco nie łamał nieformalnych reguł forum. Najlepszym tego dowodem było wyszukanie pretekstu, żeby się go po prostu pozbyć, bo nie wnosił do forum kompletnie nic poza trollingiem reakcyjnego kierowcy. Najlepszy był mateq dając mu miesięcznego briga za usprawiedliwianie kierowców, czy może raczej "kierowców" nielegalnie parkujących na chodnikach, co zresztą zostało na poznańskim forum docenione w paru postach. Zaraz po miesięcznym urlopie, po którym poznańskie forum nieco odetchnęło ów jegomość wrócił dodając do starej sygnatury: "dom, za nim ogród, a przed nim moje kombi" nową; "Podmiejskość - zdrowa odpowiedź na rozpasany pieszyzm i roweryzm". 

Do wątku o komunikacji wrzucał co jakiś czas newsy o rowerzystach łamiących PoRD, czym mnie w końcu sprowokował, więc jako mądrzejszy udzieliłem mu reprymendy, żeby nie stwarzał wrażenia, że rowerzyści stanowią liczniejszą od kierowców grupę piratów drogowych, na co najwyraźniej czekał, bo zaraz po tym wkleił statystyki mówiące, że rowerzyści częściej od kierowców nieprawidłowo wyprzedzają itd. Początkowo zbił mnie tym z tropu, więc zwróciłem mu honor. Dodałem jednak m.in., że rowerzyści wyprzedzają w świetle prawa nieprawidłowo ze względu na wadliwie skonstruowane prawo niezgodne z Konwencją Wiedeńską, które w tym okresie zresztą znowelizowano dostosowując do standardów europejskich. Ów jegomość nie pokusił się jednak, żeby dodać do statystyk wyjaśnienia zgodne z moimi, lecz oczywiście bardziej wyczerpujące problem, które były w tym samym dokumencie pod tymi samymi statystykami, co później dopiero znalazłem. 

Prowokował niemal na każdym kroku udzielając się głównie w wątkach dotyczących komunikacji właśnie. Np. pod zdjęciem rzędu nielegalnie zaparkowanych samochodów, które zostawiały pieszym nie więcej jak metr chodnika pisał, że na zdjęciu widać, iż piesi mają swobodne przejście z związku z czym należy zalegalizować takie parkowanie. Inny użytkownik wkleił mu więc zdjęcie z tej samej ulicy, ale busa który sięgał niemal do samej ściany budynku, na co ów jegomość odparł, że zgadza się - według prawa samochód o takiej masie nie powinien w tym miejscu parkować. Sugerujesz brig dla mnie? Zgadza się - za oknem zaczyna świtać 

Przypomniało mi się coś jeszcze. Szedłem w Poznaniu na Powstańców, gdzie po jednej stronie ulicy wyznaczono równoległe do chodnika miejsca parkingowe i byłem świadkiem jak omega wjeżdża na chodnik, mimo, że na parkingu było mnóstwo miejsc. Wyjąłem więc telefon, niestety z padniętym aparatem i udawałem, że robię zdjęcia około 30-letniemu facetowi z ironicznym uśmieszkiem informując go, że wyślę je do straży wiejskiej. Ów jegomość odparł, że super albo coś w tym stylu. Dodałem więc, że opublikuję je jeszcze w Internecie, na co ów jegomość odparł, że dziękuje i w momencie kiedy celowałem w niego obiektywem jak wyciągał z tylnego siedzenia torbę, odwrócił się jeszcze do obiektywu ze swoim ironicznym uśmieszkiem. Opisałem to później na poznańskim forum, na co pospolity troll parapet odparł z emotikonem puszczającym oczko, że może właśnie tamten facet mnie czyta. Styl pisania trolla pospolitego parapeta i zachowanie tamtego - ironiczny uśmieszek, parkowanie na chodniku, żeby uniknąć opłaty parkingowej wiedząc, że straż wiejska i tak nic z tym nie zrobi, a parkingowi sprawdzają tylko samochody parkujące w legalnych miejscach- dokładnie to samo. Rzeczona omega nadal parkuje w tamtym miejscu na chodniku mając "swoje" stałe miejsce, więc jeszcze będę miał okazję zrobić jej zdjęcie, bo mam już sprawny aparat w telefonie, co prawda w starym telefonie, ale nie o jakość chodzi, tylko o numery tablic rejestracyjnych.


----------



## r6666

^^Tak jesteś bez winy, ze rzucasz kamieniem ?


----------



## pmaciej7

Boogie said:


> Przecież ów jegomość ...


I to jest powód, żeby nazywać go żałosnym pajacem, zwłaszcza teraz, gdy już nie może się bronić?


----------



## r6666

Generalnie jestem przeciwnikiem banów- nie mozna usuwaćby kontrowersyjnych postów ?
Nie znam całej twórczości* parapeta*, ale z tego co był mi znany to aż tak zle nie wygladało.
No chyba ,że ostro rzucił miesem to trudno.


----------



## 625

r6666 said:


> Generalnie jestem przeciwnikiem banów- nie mozna usuwaćby kontrowersyjnych postów ?
> Nie znam całej twórczości* parapeta*, ale z tego co był mi znany to aż tak zle nie wygladało.
> No chyba ,że ostro rzucił miesem to trudno.


Genialny pomysł, zacznę kasować posty, nigdy na to nie wpadłem.


----------



## kowal 3D

Boogie said:


> Przecież ów jegomość był tolerowany na forum tylko dlatego, że rażąco nie łamał nieformalnych reguł forum. Najlepszym tego dowodem było wyszukanie pretekstu, żeby się go po prostu pozbyć, bo nie wnosił do forum kompletnie nic poza trollingiem reakcyjnego kierowcy. Najlepszy był mateq dając mu miesięcznego briga za usprawiedliwianie kierowców, czy może raczej "kierowców" nielegalnie parkujących na chodnikach, co zresztą zostało na poznańskim forum docenione w paru postach. Zaraz po miesięcznym urlopie, po którym poznańskie forum nieco odetchnęło ów jegomość wrócił dodając do starej sygnatury: "dom, za nim ogród, a przed nim moje kombi" nową; "Podmiejskość - zdrowa odpowiedź na rozpasany pieszyzm i roweryzm".
> 
> Do wątku o komunikacji wrzucał co jakiś czas newsy o rowerzystach łamiących PoRD, czym mnie w końcu sprowokował, więc jako mądrzejszy udzieliłem mu reprymendy, żeby nie stwarzał wrażenia, że rowerzyści stanowią liczniejszą od kierowców grupę piratów drogowych, na co najwyraźniej czekał, bo zaraz po tym wkleił statystyki mówiące, że rowerzyści częściej od kierowców nieprawidłowo wyprzedzają itd. Początkowo zbił mnie tym z tropu, więc zwróciłem mu honor. Dodałem jednak m.in., że rowerzyści wyprzedzają w świetle prawa nieprawidłowo ze względu na wadliwie skonstruowane prawo niezgodne z Konwencją Wiedeńską, które w tym okresie zresztą znowelizowano dostosowując do standardów europejskich. Ów jegomość nie pokusił się jednak, żeby dodać do statystyk wyjaśnienia zgodne z moimi, lecz oczywiście bardziej wyczerpujące problem, które były w tym samym dokumencie pod tymi samymi statystykami, co później dopiero znalazłem.
> 
> Prowokował niemal na każdym kroku udzielając się głównie w wątkach dotyczących komunikacji właśnie. Np. pod zdjęciem rzędu nielegalnie zaparkowanych samochodów, które zostawiały pieszym nie więcej jak metr chodnika pisał, że na zdjęciu widać, iż piesi mają swobodne przejście z związku z czym należy zalegalizować takie parkowanie. Inny użytkownik wkleił mu więc zdjęcie z tej samej ulicy, ale busa który sięgał niemal do samej ściany budynku, na co ów jegomość odparł, że zgadza się - według prawa samochód o takiej masie nie powinien w tym miejscu parkować. Sugerujesz brig dla mnie? Zgadza się - za oknem zaczyna świtać
> 
> Przypomniało mi się coś jeszcze. Szedłem w Poznaniu na Powstańców, gdzie po jednej stronie ulicy wyznaczono równoległe do chodnika miejsca parkingowe i byłem świadkiem jak omega wjeżdża na chodnik, mimo, że na parkingu było mnóstwo miejsc. Wyjąłem więc telefon, niestety z padniętym aparatem i udawałem, że robię zdjęcia około 30-letniemu facetowi z ironicznym uśmieszkiem informując go, że wyślę je do straży wiejskiej. Ów jegomość odparł, że super albo coś w tym stylu. Dodałem więc, że opublikuję je jeszcze w Internecie, na co ów jegomość odparł, że dziękuje i w momencie kiedy celowałem w niego obiektywem jak wyciągał z tylnego siedzenia torbę, odwrócił się jeszcze do obiektywu ze swoim ironicznym uśmieszkiem. Opisałem to później na poznańskim forum, na co pospolity troll parapet odparł z emotikonem puszczającym oczko, że może właśnie tamten facet mnie czyta. Styl pisania trolla pospolitego parapeta i zachowanie tamtego - ironiczny uśmieszek, parkowanie na chodniku, żeby uniknąć opłaty parkingowej wiedząc, że straż wiejska i tak nic z tym nie zrobi, a parkingowi sprawdzają tylko samochody parkujące w legalnych miejscach- dokładnie to samo. Rzeczona omega nadal parkuje w tamtym miejscu na chodniku mając "swoje" stałe miejsce, więc jeszcze będę miał okazję zrobić jej zdjęcie, bo mam już sprawny aparat w telefonie, co prawda w starym telefonie, ale nie o jakość chodzi, tylko o numery tablic rejestracyjnych.


Ale osochodzi? Jest gdzieś w regulaminie SSC punkt o tym, że zakazuje się postawy prosamochodowej, proparkingowej, procentrohanlowej? Nie ma. Więc nie pisz o trollingu, bo to bzdura. Może na forum Zielonego Mazowsza byłby to trolling, ale tutaj na SSC mogą wypowiadać się ludzie reprezentujący różne poglądy. Pod warunkiem, że trzymają poziom. A posty parapeta trzymały poziom (nie obrażał, itd.), w przeciwieństwie do niektórych osób "merytorycznych", których jedynym wkładem bywa często wklejenie ":bash:" albo jakiegoś obrazka.

A jeśli jakiś user popiera takie działania:


> Przecież ów jegomość był tolerowany na forum tylko dlatego, że rażąco nie łamał nieformalnych reguł forum. Najlepszym tego dowodem było wyszukanie pretekstu, żeby się go po prostu pozbyć, bo nie wnosił do forum kompletnie nic poza trollingiem reakcyjnego kierowcy.


to najlepiej niech sam poprosi o bana i spada z tego forum, dla dobra wszystkich użytkowników SSC. Przecież to jest przyznanie się do koszenia za poglądy. To tak jak by banować zwolenników modernizmu, że nie popierają rekonstrukcji zabytków, albo odwrotnie. I gdzie tu miejsce na dyskusję?

Co do PMek, to treści nie znam. Niemniej chyba warto rozdzielić publiczny wkład na forum od prywatnych (PM) dyskusji z innymi userami...


----------



## r6666

625 said:


> Genialny pomysł, zacznę kasować posty, nigdy na to nie wpadłem.


Nie dziekuj, wystarczy piwo:cheers:
nie mówie o nierefolmowalnych jednostkach ( jak ja na przykład), tylko mozna też uniknąć zarzutu o zamykaniu ust .
Ale to moja skromna propozycja, jakby co , to nie ja, przepraszam i...:runaway:


----------



## Wesoły Romek

^^ Buahahahaha nie wyrobie :lol:


----------



## Lessity mój!

@r6666










Zawsze powtarzam - ban to ostateczność.


----------



## Boogie

pmaciej7 said:


> I to jest powód, żeby nazywać go żałosnym pajacem, zwłaszcza teraz, gdy już nie może się bronić?


OK. Będę bardziej powściągliwy. Jednak cała twórczość ów jegomościa początkowo, a później w dużej mierze skupiała się na permanentnym prowokowaniu. To było wszystko na zasadzie "i co mi zrobicie?".


----------



## pmaciej7

^^ _Mutato nomine de te fabula narratur_.

Tylko zamiast _trollingu reakcyjnego kierowcy_ wstaw _trolling anarchistycznego rowerzysty_.


----------



## 625

Zacząłem sobie sprawdzać postotekę pewej osoby, która trollowała w wątku o remoncie dworca we Wrocławiu i znalazłem tekst, który pomimo starości (wrzesień ubiegłego roku) nie może pozostać bez bana:




Ewangelina Somucha said:


> Czeszki oddają się na prawo i lewo dlatego, że kobiety czują podświadomie, że dobrze jest dla narodu kiedy jego pula genetyczna jest bogata, tym można sobie tłumaczyć łatwość Czeszek. Polki mają większą godność i dumę dlatego nie są takie , jak Czeszki, choć przecież nie ma co generalizować, wszędzie są porządne kobiety. Po drugie Czesi to naród tchórzliwy, choć to słowo może być za mocne, jako sposób na przetrwanie mniejszego narodu wybrali służalczość wobec silniejszych. Dobrze było to widać przy wizycie Busha w Czechach, kiedy to Klaus biegał wokół Busha , jak mały pikuś i wsłuchiwał się w każde beknięcie Busha i karnie przytakiwał głową, Bush całkiem umiejętnie wykorzystywał taką czołobitność i wykonywanie poleceń bez słowa sprzeciwu i zachowywał się niczym suweren wobec wasali Czechów reprezentowanych przez Klausa, tak butnego w stosunku do Polaków. Natomiast całkiem inaczej, na drugi dzień po wizycie w Czechach, Bush zachowywał się w rozmowie z Lechem Kaczyńskim, rozmowa sprawiała pozory, ze rozmawia równy z równym, oczywiście takiej równości realnie nie ma, między USA a Polską. Jeśli chodzi o wyższość Czechów nad Polakami, to nigdy jej nie doświadczyłam, wprost przeciwnie to Polacy przodowali w latach komunizmu z poziomem swobody w bloku komunistycznym u nich nie było w TV nawet filmów erotycznych, tak frywolnych , jak u nas, ci co łapali polską tv, byli w szoku, że u nas taka swoboda, po za tym w Czechosłowacji na każdej latarni były czerwone sowieckie gwiazdy a na większych gmachach jeszcze w późnych latach 80-tych napisy typu "na wieczne czasy ze sowieckim sojuzem".Służalczość wobec sowietów była wyższa niż tego potrzeba było, typowa mentalność, jak u Niemców, karność wobec władzy. Polacy każdą władzę mają głęboko gdzieś i w genach mają brak szacunku do niej, bo wiedzą , że jest nic nie warta. Jeśli ktoś kiedyś doświadczył od Czechów, że jest traktowany z wyższością, to może jako odpowiedź na to, ze Polacy tak traktują Czechów, naśmiewają się z ich języka , chcą pokazywać im na siłę , że powinni otworzyć się na Kościół Katolicki, jednym słowem, takie ciemniackie zachowania mogą wywoływać przeciw reakcję Czechów. Ja nie odczuwam żadnej wyższości, czy niższości wobec Czechów , ale na pewno możemy się od nich wiele nauczyć, albo naśladować, choćby to , co jest związane z architekturą, która u nas była doszczętnie niszczona przez różnych najeźdźców, ze względu na słabość Polski, którą dzięki rozbiorom zawdzięczamy Kościołowi Katolickiemu, który bardzo znacznie przyczynił się do osłabienia Polski. Natomiast Czesi mają cały Watykan głęboko gdzieś, za co im chwała.


po ostrzeżeniu trolla:



625 said:


> Będziesz tu trollować jak w wątku o Pradze? Już tam należał Ci się ban.


odpowiedź była taka:



Ewangelina Somucha said:


> Ty jesteś od osądzania, komu należy się ban a komu nie i kto trolluje a kto nie ? Idź po rozum do głowy.


moja może być tylko jedna w takim przypadku, szczególnie mając na uwadze poziom trollingu we wszystkich wątkach o Czechach: :banned:


----------



## Fatalista

Czy można utemperować trolla na międzynarodowym o ksywie YouMad?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=779687

Próbka jego tfurczości:



> Poorland 2nd place ? sorry WHAT THE SH*T





> UrbanMyth stupid murican





> Euro 2012 - worst euro champ ever


Skoro 3 jedyne posty napisane po angielsku są takiej treści, to wolę nie wiedzieć co pisze w postach po rosyjsku.


----------



## michael_siberia

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=851976

Sprawdźcie go pod kątem bycia Pliniuszem


----------



## Michał78

Następne wcielenie Piliniusza  W komunikacyjnym oczywiście, xocpo.


----------



## Tomektoon

Chciał briga ale nie wiedział jak poprosić...
...więc odezwał się w międzynarodowym :nuts:

^^
ox
625


----------



## Marek_VF

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=78617862&postcount=16401 

Pan prosi o briga

^^
dostał bana
625


----------



## jose_manuel

> Czeszki oddają się na prawo i lewo dlatego, że kobiety czują podświadomie, że dobrze jest dla narodu kiedy jego pula genetyczna jest bogata, tym można sobie tłumaczyć łatwość Czeszek. Polki mają większą godność i dumę dlatego nie są takie , jak Czeszki, choć przecież nie ma co generalizować, wszędzie są porządne kobiety. Po drugie Czesi to naród tchórzliwy, choć to słowo może być za mocne, jako sposób na przetrwanie mniejszego narodu wybrali służalczość wobec silniejszych. Dobrze było to widać przy wizycie Busha w Czechach, kiedy to Klaus biegał wokół Busha , jak mały pikuś i wsłuchiwał się w każde beknięcie Busha i karnie przytakiwał głową, Bush całkiem umiejętnie wykorzystywał taką czołobitność i wykonywanie poleceń bez słowa sprzeciwu i zachowywał się niczym suweren wobec wasali Czechów reprezentowanych przez Klausa, tak butnego w stosunku do Polaków. Natomiast całkiem inaczej, na drugi dzień po wizycie w Czechach, Bush zachowywał się w rozmowie z Lechem Kaczyńskim, rozmowa sprawiała pozory, ze rozmawia równy z równym, oczywiście takiej równości realnie nie ma, między USA a Polską. Jeśli chodzi o wyższość Czechów nad Polakami, to nigdy jej nie doświadczyłam, wprost przeciwnie to Polacy przodowali w latach komunizmu z poziomem swobody w bloku komunistycznym u nich nie było w TV nawet filmów erotycznych, tak frywolnych , jak u nas, ci co łapali polską tv, byli w szoku, że u nas taka swoboda, po za tym w Czechosłowacji na każdej latarni były czerwone sowieckie gwiazdy a na większych gmachach jeszcze w późnych latach 80-tych napisy typu "na wieczne czasy ze sowieckim sojuzem".Służalczość wobec sowietów była wyższa niż tego potrzeba było, typowa mentalność, jak u Niemców, karność wobec władzy. Polacy każdą władzę mają głęboko gdzieś i w genach mają brak szacunku do niej, bo wiedzą , że jest nic nie warta. Jeśli ktoś kiedyś doświadczył od Czechów, że jest traktowany z wyższością, to może jako odpowiedź na to, ze Polacy tak traktują Czechów, naśmiewają się z ich języka , chcą pokazywać im na siłę , że powinni otworzyć się na Kościół Katolicki, jednym słowem, takie ciemniackie zachowania mogą wywoływać przeciw reakcję Czechów. Ja nie odczuwam żadnej wyższości, czy niższości wobec Czechów , ale na pewno możemy się od nich wiele nauczyć, albo naśladować, choćby to , co jest związane z architekturą, która u nas była doszczętnie niszczona przez różnych najeźdźców, ze względu na słabość Polski, którą dzięki rozbiorom zawdzięczamy Kościołowi Katolickiemu, który bardzo znacznie przyczynił się do osłabienia Polski. Natomiast Czesi mają cały Watykan głęboko gdzieś, za co im chwała.


Stary cytat jak świat. Stworzenie takiego tekstu to niezły wysiłek intelektualny. Gdybym poczuł się urażony wtedy tą opinią przedstawiłbym swoją, ew. spróbował przekonać. Trochę może szokować stylem, ale chyba mamy wolność (świato)poglądową, nie zauważam też agresji do kogokolwiek.


----------



## skansen

To nie był wysiłek intelektualny tylko pseudointelektualny bełkot.


----------



## jose_manuel

skansen said:


> To nie był wysiłek intelektualny tylko pseudointelektualny bełkot.


Widzę to inaczej.


----------



## skansen

Bo widzisz co innego.


----------



## 625

jose_manuel said:


> Widzę to inaczej.


Wiemy.


----------



## jose_manuel

625 said:


> Wiemy.


Ok, wygraliście, 2:1


----------



## desmo

Do 625 (bo chyba nikt inny nie ma uprawnień na fora międzynarodowe):
Ten użytkownik wielokrotnie już spamował w wątkach o polskich standionach, ale teraz już przegiął: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=78694108&postcount=798


----------



## Guest

Przecież to jest najbardziej wyśmiewana na tamtym podforum osoba i nikt nie bierze jego wpisów pod uwagę. Ignoruj go, albo wyśmiewaj. Najlepiej w wątku o stadionie w Lille to wtedy dostanie białej gorączki.


----------



## Sławek

desmo said:


> Do 625 (bo chyba nikt inny nie ma uprawnień na fora międzynarodowe):
> Ten użytkownik wielokrotnie już spamował w wątkach o polskich standionach, ale teraz już przegiął: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=78694108&postcount=798


Ale czym przegiął? Że wkleił wg mnie ładne zdjęcia innych stadionów?


----------



## salto_angel

^^ swoiste city vs city na poziomie country vs country


----------



## partyzantka

edit: dobra, już wiem, nie mam więcej pytań


----------



## lulek89

^^ Może tak jak proponował Sławek spotkali się w realu i lewandovski przegrał? :lol:


----------



## Vanaheim

[Wola] Warsaw Spire [220 m] (Euro2012=miesiąc briga)


Oktawius said:


> żeby tylko zdążyli na EURO bo jak nie to kaplica :/


:lol:

proszę bardzo / PLH


----------



## broker

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=78857754&postcount=5795

4-te konto po trzech banach

No to tradycyjnie:


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał

*Nordicwolf* miał zdaje się dość długiego briga za wrzucanie cudzych zdjęć do swoich wątków o Tallinie i Rydze?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1390832

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1390834

Bo wygląda na to że warto by się przyjrzeć tym tematom...


----------



## Warsawbynight

Brig za to to chyba przesada, prawda?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=78920696&postcount=7168

Może kolegę rzeczywiście nieco poniosło, ale temat jest dość "gorący"


----------



## pmaciej7

To niech się przed naciśnięciem Submit Reply zimnej wody napije.


----------



## Warsawbynight

pmaciej7 said:


> To niech się przed naciśnięciem Submit Reply zimnej wody napije.


Wiele takich dziwnych nieraz mocno zalatujących polityką postów się pomija, a ten akurat był naprawdę merytoryczny poza tym uszczypliwym zdaniem, tak uważam.


----------



## salto_angel

pmaciej7 said:


> To niech się przed naciśnięciem Submit Reply zimnej wody napije.


 albo schłodzi głowę zimną wodą


----------



## MichalJ

> a ten akurat był naprawdę merytoryczny poza tym uszczypliwym zdaniem,


I to się jakoś równoważy?


----------



## smar

Szczególnie, że to forumowicz bardzo merytoryczny (tu był wyjątek), często dający informacje z pierwszej ręki.


----------



## Praktykteoretyk

PLH said:


> *parapet *- BAN


Wyrwali _chwasta_.


----------



## tomasso

Warsawbynight said:


> Brig za to to chyba przesada, prawda?
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=78920696&postcount=7168
> 
> Może kolegę rzeczywiście nieco poniosło, ale temat jest dość "gorący"


Komentarz uszczypliwy w formie, ale merytorycznie zasadny. Ważny polityk reczywiście wypowiadział się średnio sensownie. 

Reakcja moda zupełnie nieadekwatna do zawinienia. Dużo mniej "lajtowe" teksty dotyczące wypowiedzi oficjeli przechodziły bez problemu.


----------



## Beck's

tomasso said:


> Komentarz uszczypliwy w formie, ale merytorycznie zasadny. Ważny polityk reczywiście wypowiadział się średnio sensownie.
> 
> Reakcja moda zupełnie nieadekwatna do zawinienia. Dużo mniej "lajtowe" teksty dotyczące wypowiedzi oficjeli przechodziły bez problemu.


Pewnie dlatego dostał briga, bo już wcześniej tego samego dnia na tym samym forum(komentarz wycięto) napisał podobnie uszczypliwy komentarz na temat premiera.


----------



## 625

Beck's said:


> Pewnie dlatego dostał briga, bo już wcześniej tego samego dnia na tym samym forum(komentarz wycięto) napisał podobnie uszczypliwy komentarz na temat premiera.


Już za ten wcześniejszy chciałem mu dać briga, także doczekał się w końcu.


----------



## Vanaheim

Chyba pomylił fora:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=10926210
Warto posprzątać też dyskusje po jego postach, przynajmniej w gdańskim wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=148428&page=841


----------



## Bastian.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=79072982&postcount=26452

Proszę o upomnienie bez briga.

Tak łatwo nie będzie. 2 dni / PLH


----------



## cichy87

Ja z również w tej sprawie. Ostatnio na forum znacznie poluzowała się dyscyplina odnośnie używania wulgaryzmów, niektórzy pozwalają sobie zdecydowanie na zbyt wiele.


----------



## pmaciej7

szamanero said:


> Piłkarzyki i cała otoczka jeden wielki śmiech !
> PZPN PZPN Je...Je... PZPN :horse:


Miesiąc.


----------



## Mruczek

pmaciej7 said:


> Miesiąc.


Ale tu nie ma wulgaryzmów


----------



## pmaciej7

Liczy się ukryty przekaz podprogowy.


----------



## skansen

A znacie piosenkę The Beatles "She loves you"? Leci tak: "She loves you, yeah, yeah, yeah" (w wolnym tłumaczeniu: Ona cię kocha, je..., je..., je...).


----------



## pmaciej7

O, i tu właśnie dochodzimy do sedna sprawy. Piosenki Beatlesów puszczane od tyłu to jeden wielki ukryty przekaz, gdzie "_Start smoking marijuana_" to treść najmniej kontrowersyjna :yes:


----------



## decapitated

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=79119170&postcount=26461

Myślę, że kolega powinien sobie odpocząć troszkę

10 dni akurat na wypoczynek nad wodą./BB


----------



## wiewior

Wygląda mi to na powrót trolla:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=79127346&postcount=16835

Na razie brak dowodów.

W ogóle ostatnia strona, dzięki pacyfiście, to totalny off-topic. I to nie pierwszy raz, gdy wjeżdża z tematami z sufitu.

Nie mogę przeczyścić tego z pracy, zrobię po powrocie do domu. pm7


----------



## pmaciej7

Koppel - 7 dni za homosiów
WAGES - 7 dni za lewactwo


----------



## shinzen

A czemu "homosie" są niedozwolone? Przecież to takie pieszczotliwe określenie


----------



## skansen

Proponuję stworzyć na forum listę słów zakazanych. Będzie jasna sprawa czy coś jest plusem dodatnim białym, który jest biały, czy minusem dodatnim białym, który jest czarny, czy może odwrotnie - ujemnym czarnym minusem z plusem w... nieważne.


----------



## michuu

Proszę o wyciągmięcie konsekwecji wobec zaczepek i obraźliwych uwag, śmieszania, pisania nieprawdy wobec mojej osoby.
Jest to ewidentny sposób agresji (psyhicznej) wobec mnie  który powstarza się coraz częściej...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1089293&page=5

np. posty 89-93


----------



## pmaciej7

Głupie uwagi w wątku o PGE Arena:



Tom_Kruss said:


> A Szlezwik-Holsztain też juz ma zabukowane miejsce w porcie?:banana:


10 dni



łuk;79256406 said:


> Koledzy -murawa ma dość słońca przez cały dzień ??
> Czy operator planuje kupić lampy doświetlające


7 dni



namnak said:


> hmm...
> http://img3.imageshack.us/img3/5426/sgdtroll.jpg


7 dni


----------



## wiewior

^^
To ja jeszcze dodam kolejny off-top, tym razem wyjątkowo idiotyczny, w wykonaniu pacyfisty:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=79284294&postcount=16928


----------



## andreass

Dobry wieczór,
Mam pytanko. Za co można dostać miesiąc bana?


----------



## pmaciej7

Można za to:



pacyfista said:


> PeterParkerPL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ oddam nerkę za większą rozdzielczość
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dzieciak sprzedał nerkę, żeby kupić… iPada*
> 
> Zwykle, by zdobyć upragniony gadżet, kupujący biorą kredyty, decydują się na pożyczkę od rodziny lub po prostu zaciskają pasa przez kilka tygodni czy miesięcy. Są też bardziej ekstremalne metody. Co powiecie na dosłowną sprzedaż własnego ciała tylko po to, by kupić nowy tablet?
> 
> [...]Jedno jest pewne: pytany przez dziennikarzy nastolatek, bez najmniejszego wstydu przyznał:
> 
> ''Zrobiłem to, bo nie miałem pieniędzy na iPada 2.''
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> źródło: http://gadzetomania.pl/2011/06/02/dzieciak-sprzedal-nerke-zeby-kupic-ipada
Click to expand...

Tak, to dalej wątek o PGE Arena.


----------



## andreass

Pytam, bo sesja się zbliża i trzeba się jakoś zmusić do nauki.


----------



## pmaciej7

To się kurde ucz :nono:

Mając bana i tak byś czytał forum, a do tego wkurzał się, że nie możesz odpowiedzieć. Poza tym ban jest za karę, a nie jako lek na brak motywacji.


----------



## krystiand

I wyłącz telefon... znajomi to najgorszy sposób na motywację, albo coś chcą żebyś im wysłał, albo wysyłają opracowania z przedmiotu, albo od razu ściągi... i jak tu się uczyć hno:


----------



## MichalJ

pmaciej7 said:


> Głupie uwagi w wątku o PGE Arena:


Co jest głupiego w pytaniu o doświetlanie murawy?


----------



## toni...

Przypadek raczej nie reformowalny 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=79337314&postcount=14680


----------



## pmaciej7

Kolejne łowy w wątku o PGE Arena:

markus1234 - 7 dni za robienie śmietnika
wmg22 - 7 dni za wulgaryzmy


----------



## Virgileq

Podbijam pytanie: Co jest głupiego w pytaniu o doświetlanie murawy?


----------



## pmaciej7

To jest stadion, a nie hodowla trawników.


----------



## Virgileq

Czyli pytanie o sposób uzdatniania wody przy krytej pływalni też jest głupim pytaniem, bo to basen, a nie SUW?

Nie chcę się spierać, ale wydaję mi się, że ten brig, to poleciał z rozpędu, a nie namysłu.

Pzdr.


----------



## MichalJ

Na niektórych stadionach z zadaszonymi trybunami stosuje się doświetlanie murawy. Nie ma w tym nic głupiego ani nie na temat.


----------



## RadioP

pmaciej7 said:


> To jest stadion, a nie hodowla trawników.


Modzie będzie dalej brnął czy jednak się opamiętasz. 
Problem istnieje w naszych szerokościach geograficznych (zdjęcia z czerwca gdy słonko wysoko i długo mnie osobiście nie przekonują). Więc ja się dołączam do głosów powyżej że mało w tym sprawiedliwości.


----------



## Papaj

Stadion to w pewnym sensie hodowla trawników. Na niektórych stadionach murawę trzeba wymieniać kilka razy do roku, bo jest za słabo doświetlona. Pytanie było jak najbardziej na miejscu. Też myślę, że ten brig to był taki rykoszet przy okazji innych głupich wypowiedzi. W wątku o gdańskim stadionie już niedługo nie będzie można nic napisać jeżeli nie będą to suche fakty odnośnie jego konstrukcji.


----------



## pmaciej7

No dobra, przekonaliście mnie.


----------



## Guest

No tak, dla markusa 7 dni, a dla 1200 innych osób za robienie totalnego syfu w tym wątku przez ostatnie 2 lata nic. Brawo!


----------



## pmaciej7

Ja przejąłem wątek 2 tygodnie temu.


----------



## Guest

Spoko, ale w przypadku markusa widzę w tobie ewidentne polowanie na czarownicę. Można go lubić, można nienawidzić, ale akurat to jest chyba jedna z tych osób, których nie powinno się karać za jakieś błahostki.


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## michael_siberia

@ nsolak
Ale on to zapostował też w wątku o stadionie we Wrocławiu (nie wiem, jak inne stadiony na Euro, nie przeglądam ich regularnie).


----------



## Guest

I co z tego? Mnóstwo trolli pieprzy o dupie Maryny i im nic nie jest. Można usunąć, wysłać PMkę i jest spokój. Tutaj ewidentnie widzę chęć pozbycia się markusa przez Macieja. Bo mu się nie podoba i tyle. Dla dobra moderatora i nikogo innego.


----------



## wiewior

A ja w pelni popieram decyzje pmacieja - markus to dla mnie przyklad klasycznego trolla i udowodnil to wiele raz w watku o gdanskim stadionie.


----------



## SebastianNS

Można prosić o interwencję, dyskusja zmierza w złym kierunku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=79400514&postcount=4032


----------



## Nadril

Prosiłbym o interwencję, straszny pokaz chamstwa:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=79406474&postcount=240


----------



## Offspring

Wątek o studiowaniu w miastach w ogóle ma ogromny potencjał na city vs city.


----------



## Nadril

Potencjał może i ma, ale jak dotąd nie przerodził się w kłótnię. Toczyła się w miarę normalna rozmowa odnośnie poziomów uczelni, potencjałów miast czy warunków życia studenckiego. A przynajmniej do czasu tych ostatnich bluzgów.


----------



## Vanaheim

Obrażanie innych forumowiczów i to na wyjeździe:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=79457130&postcount=887


----------



## Pawelski

Offspring said:


> Wątek o studiowaniu w miastach w ogóle ma ogromny potencjał na city vs city.


Eee, tam Capo to ŚWIETNIE ujął:



capo_di_tutti_capi said:


> Prawda? Tak samo groteskowy, jak cały* ten wątek sprowadzający całą dyskusję do kopania się w pluszowych kapciach po kostkach*.


Wątki kontrowersyjne z lekką konkurencyją ZAWSZE są najlepsze, najciekawsze :|, trzeba tylko zachować poziom :|.


----------



## michal_w

Czy to jest głupia uwaga?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=79581152&postcount=19719


----------



## TommeT

^^Gość jest niezły. W jednej linijce zmieścił głupie uwagi, czarnowidztwo i politykę poza PHP.:lol:

pzdr


----------



## 625

Herr Klaus poprosił o zmianę nicka poprzez harakiri, ban wykonany, jutro poznamy nowy nick


----------



## Han Solo

za co markus1234 ma briga?


ps. i czy to prawda, że za linkowanie do tej niemieckiej pary co kręci reportaż dla ARD?

Te linki bardzo się przydały, znalazły się osoby, które podjęły się oprowadzki w Gdańsku, Poznaniu i Wrocławiu (Wawa się spóźniła).


----------



## premier

Drodzy moderatorzy, 
Nie czesto tu sie rozpisuje, ale mam nastepujaca skarge:
Juzer @premier nagminnie ignoruje zasady polskiej pisowni i pomija uzywanie naszej unikalnej czcionki. Powoduje to u mnie niezdrowe refleksy w formie kwasnych min, oczoplasu i ogolnie zmarszczki. Wnosze o chloste, lub przynajmniej umpomnienie.


----------



## premier

premier said:


> Drodzy moderatorzy,
> Nie czesto tu sie rozpisuje, ale mam nastepujaca skarge:
> Juzer @premier nagminnie ignoruje zasady polskiej pisowni i pomija uzywanie naszej unikalnej czcionki. Powoduje to u mnie niezdrowe refleksy w formie kwasnych min i oczoplasu. Wnosze o chloste, lub przynajmniej umpomnienie.


Ale to nie moja wina!
Kilka miesiecy temu zaopatrzylem sie w nowy sprzet. Mianowicie jest to zajebiaszczy Samsung R540. Nie to zebym sie chwalil, ale jest zajebiaszczy :yes: Tyle tylko, ze ja juz taki bystry nie jestem i nie mam zielonego pojecia gdzie szperac w swoim W7, by moc z Wami sie komunikowac po polsku. Czy bylby ktos na tyle mily aby rozwiazac problem i wytlumaczyc mi jak zainstalowac polska czcionke?


----------



## Conrado

^^ :weird:


----------



## Han Solo

Han Solo said:


> za co markus1234 ma briga?
> 
> 
> ps. i czy to prawda, że za linkowanie do tej niemieckiej pary co kręci reportaż dla ARD?
> 
> Te linki bardzo się przydały, znalazły się osoby, które podjęły się oprowadzki w Gdańsku, Poznaniu i Wrocławiu (Wawa się spóźniła).


...?


----------



## TommeT

^^


pmaciej7 said:


> Kolejne łowy w wątku o PGE Arena:
> 
> markus1234 - 7 dni za robienie śmietnika
> wmg22 - 7 dni za wulgaryzmy


pzdr


----------



## Han Solo

Hmm, ale jeśli to tylko za tego linka do tej pary z Niemiec, no to nie rozumiem, bo idea tego linka była jasna i w praktyce wiele zadziałała.

Innymi słowy - trudno ten link uznać za "śmietnik".


----------



## demmat

Wrzucanie samego linka, do tego średnio związanego z wątkiem, do kilku wątków (podobno do większości stadionowych) podlega pod spam. Markus wchodzi do wątków stadionowych tylko po to żeby wrzucić jakieś kompromitujące artykuły. W wątku o SN było to nie raz. Do tego często są to polityczne artykuły.


----------



## pmaciej7

Wątek jest o *budowie* stadionu. A do wklejania takich linków służą wątki offtopikowe. Każdy stadion ma taki wątek.


----------



## Syntech

625 said:


> Herr Klaus poprosił o zmianę nicka poprzez harakiri, ban wykonany, jutro poznamy nowy nick


Dzień dobry!


----------



## 625

S5 łączy Poznań z Wrocławiem, ciekawe czemu ta złośliwość Revolty w stosunku do tego miasta :lol:


----------



## E2rdEm

^^ Aha, czyli znalazł się wreszcie pretekst do uwalenia nielubianego usera.
Piknie...

EDIT: To się odnosiło do posta którego już nie ma... mateq wyciął...


----------



## delfin_pl

pmaciej7 said:


> Wesoły Romek - 3 dni. Mówiłem, że nie pozwolę na bagno w wątku o transseksualizmie.


Co napisał, jeśłi można wiedzieć.


----------



## PLH

smar said:


> Tekst raczej wynikał z rozgoryczenia niż chęci sprowadzenia reszty do Polski C. Ja bym to traktował jako ironię.


Pozwolę sobie zacytować całość jego wypowiedzi:



revolta said:


> Ja chcialbym przypomniec, ze aby dostac jakiekolwiek dofinansowanie z UE, trzeba tam najpierw wplacic wyliczony w Mosk... w Brukseli haracz. Nastepnie trzeba zlozyc wniosek o zwrot tych pieniedzy oraz zapewnienie doplacenia do inwestycji i czekac na decyzje. Nastepnie jak juz jest decyzja, trzeba otworzyc rynek dla zagranicznych firm ktore ta inwestycje wykonaja. Chociaz niezupelnie - dla zagranicznych firm ktore zgarna kase i zleca za ochłapy robote Polskim firmom "krzakom". Niby to jest oczywiste ale jakos niewielu Polakow ma tego swiadomosc. Poza tym, Polska staje sie platnikiem netto, czyli zaczynamy tam wplacac wiecej niz dostajemy spowrotem...
> Powiedzmy ze nie czepiam sie tego i ze "tak to wlasnie dziala", jak w tym propagandowym filmie ktorego emisja na prawie kazdym kanale kosztuje miliony...
> 
> Zmierzam do czegos innego. Totalitarny twor jakim jest UE zaczyna sie sypac. W zasadzie powinienem sie z tego powodu cieszyc, ale niestety oznacza to takze powazny kryzys spoleczny i ekonomiczny. Czy np w Grecji buduje sie teraz jakies autostrady? My tez stoimy na skraju bankructwa. Nie tylko my.
> Pomijajac moje prywatne zdanie nt UE, drogi powinnismy zaczac budowac w wiekszej skali w juz 2004 roku a nie w 2009 i tylko z powodu euro2012. Teraz, gdy do pilkarskiej zabawy zostalo juz mniej niz rok, mozna powiedziec ze nie da sie z niczym wiecej zdazyc. Powstanie duza czesc A2, cala A4 i duza czesc A1. Poza tym mniej wiecej polowa S3 i S8 oraz krotkie fragmenty innych drog ekspresowych. Nic wiecej juz nie powstanie w bliskiej przyszlosci. Nie stac nas na to i z dnia na dzien stac nie bedzie. Moze za kilkanascie lat, ale nie teraz.
> 
> S5? Kogo obchodzi droga na Polskiej prowincji??? Ze laczy jakies tam malo znaczace, upadle miasta? Jakis Poznan, Bydgoszcz, Gniezno, Leszno, Znin i inne podobne dziury bez przyszlosci? W Europie licza sie tylko A2, A4 i drogi z centrum Europy do bałtyckich portow morskich czyli A1 i S3. Oraz ewentualnie Warszawa, Krakow i Wroclaw. Reszta to Polska C. Jak bedzie potrzeba to sie to zaorze i zasadzi las. Bedzie agroturystyka.


polityka, moskiewski haracz, totalitarny twór, OT

mało?

------------------



mrug said:


> Osoba, która nałozyła briga raczej jest znana z braku dystansu i poczucia ironii


No jasne, w końcu normalny człowiek, z dystansem do siebie i poczuciem ironii, z radością przyjmuje taką opinię o sobie, nie? : 


mrug said:


> Jesteś zdrowo jeb...ty, ot co. Wniosek po lekturze Twoich dokonań na forum.


----------



## kowal 3D

del


----------



## mrug

Prawda czasem gorzka jest


----------



## prof. Alicja Stone

Ja mam bardziej pytanie niż donos. Otóż w tym poście: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=80238848&postcount=3415 przy pierwszym ładowaniu zamiast obrazków pojawiał się wielki napis [obrazkowy] "Nie trać czasu na gadanie z idiotami jak talkinghead, wrzucaj zdjęcia autobusu na serwis phototrans.eu". Po otwarciu linku do obrazka w nowym oknie pojawiały się normalne zdjęcia, po odświeżeniu również, ale co dziwniejsze nie dało się ich zapisać [napisów] "alt +prtsc", zapisywał się jedynie mały fragment, a przy zapisz plik jako normalne zdjęcie. *O co tu chodzi?*

EDIT: udało mi się to złapać:


----------



## Bastian.

Z phototrans nie da się wrzucać fotek tak jak to się na SSC praktykuje. Przyczyną ponoć konflikt stron (wiadomo jakich).


----------



## pmaciej7

To jest zabezpieczenie przed hotlinkowaniem. Zamiast linkowanego obrazka wyświetla się inny obrazek. A że autor strony phototrans nie lubi th...


----------



## talkinghead

prof. Alicja Stone said:


>


Pełen lans. :lol:

Stonka.


----------



## smar

PLH said:


> Pozwolę sobie zacytować całość jego wypowiedzi:
> ...
> polityka, moskiewski haracz, totalitarny twór, OT
> 
> mało?


Zgadza się, revolta ma mocne ciągoty do OT i pisania na różne tematy w szerokim kontekście. Choć nie pamiętam, żeby atakował personalnie.
Miał już w ogóle nie pisać na forum. Być może ban mu w tym pomoże.


----------



## skansen

talkinghead said:


> Pełen lans. :lol:
> 
> Stonka.


^^ Zestresowałeś chłopaka i teraz odszczekuje się swoim prześladowcom z pańskiego dworu.


----------



## gtfokthx

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=12160

Nie wiedziałem, czy tu, czy do skarg. Anyway: politycznych sygnatur chyba nie można...?


----------



## Guest

prof. Alicja Stone said:


> Ja mam bardziej pytanie niż donos. [...]/QUOTE]
> 
> Pewien nowosolski moderator zbanował pewnego wrocławskiego użytkownika, który jest szychą na jednym z komunikacyjnych forów. Ot cała historia


----------



## zonc

Chodzą ploty, że gdyby mnie zbanowali to takie obrazki wyskakiwały by zamiast każdego zdjęcia w Googlu. Ot dlaczego tutaj nadal jestem. Boją się dać bana.




(Tylko nie bijcie)


----------



## shinzen

Uważaj bo sprawdzą


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=80338344&postcount=6714

Nie jestem entuzjastą politycznej poprawności, ale rasizm i lekceważenie dla innych ludzi też mi za bardzo nie podchodzi...

EDIT:
Dzięki BB


----------



## Wituł

Wypalacz Rafał;80339114 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=80338344&postcount=6714
> 
> Nie jestem entuzjastą politycznej poprawności, ale rasizm i lekceważenie dla innych ludzi też mi za bardzo nie podchodzi...
> 
> EDIT:
> Dzięki BB


to jest rasizm? :nuts:

nie było na kogo donosów składać? :lol:


----------



## 625

^^
3 dni.


----------



## pmaciej7

Esprit. - 7 dni za naszą norę.


----------



## pmaciej7

Istotne jest to, co pogrubione. 



KaliAG1929 said:


> *Wiecie co zboki* jakiś czas temu natrafiłem przypadkowo czytając fora medyczne gdy szukałem artykułów na moje schorzenie(problemy ze stawem skokowym) na ciekawy wpis tj iż WHO(międzynarodowa organizacja zdrowia) oraz amerykańskie stowarzyszenie psychologów i seksuologów zbadają jeszcze raz czy homoseksualizm nie jest chorobą. Przy czym nie będą poddawać się lobbingowi organizacji homoseksualnych jak to miało miejsce w 1990 roku. Spowodowane jest to tym że naukowcy którzy badali tematykę homoseksualizmu stwierdzili że: homoseksualni mężczyźni mają inną trzustkę, wątrobę i nerki co daje to że krócej żyją niż mężczyźni hetero. U kobiet **** stwierdzone dłuższe kończyny co przy kobiecych problemach z osteoporozą jest bardzo niebezpieczne. Do tego dochodzi jeszcze to że 80 % pedofilii miało kontakty homoseksualne z dorosłymi mężczyznami. A pedofilia to przecież straszna choroba. Więc *nadchodzą dla was ciężkie czasy!! A co do rozmowy która się tu toczy to pamiętajcie że Polska to nie Bruksela nikt tu zboczeńców nie popiera !!!!!*


----------



## Mruczek

Eee tam, pogrubione. Cała wypowiedź _in extenso_ może iść do najlepszych cytatów


----------



## Deadeye Reloaded

Goscia nie znam ale dostlem od niego taka PM. :crazy:




Iluminat said:


> Jak mnie wkurwiają tacy ludzie co nie szanują Polski i Polaków.
> Co jest kurwa pedały pierdolone? Bóg kazał wybaczać, tak, kazał być dobry ale jak takich chujów się ogląda to nawet Bóg się kurwa przewraca w niebie. Że On ma jeszcze taką cierpliwość i was kurwa do piekła żywcem nie wrzucił pedały jebane. I tak się za was pomodlę chociaż was kurwy bym zajebał. Zajebałbym was ale bym wam podał ręcznik żebyście wytarli te swoje brzydkie mordy z krwi. Tak was kurwy nienawidzę.
> Ja jestem katolikiem jestem chrześcijaninem z krwi i kości i ty możesz se kurwa krzyczeć na ulicy kurwa niszczyć zdejmować bo mnie to pierdoli. Ja nie jestem kurwa pedałem i nie lubię kurwa Radia Maryja i Ojca Rydzyka bo mnie to też wkurwia ale jeżeli byś mi wszedł z butami do domu i zdjął krzyż kurwa z mojego pokoju to bym cię kurwo zabił. Bo ja mówię jestem wierzący, nie jestem kurwa jakiś popierdolony kurwa katol, który nie wiem... Bo jestem katolikiem ale nie taki, że jak moher kurwa, że będzie pierdolił od rzeczy tylko ja znam swoją wiarę. Wiesz co to jest kurwa Ojciec Pio? Wiesz co to są objawienia w Fatimie? Wiesz ile jest kurwa cudów potwierdzających istnienie Boga? Oczywiście ty będziesz kurwa mówił, że to jest chuj, oszustwo! Wiesz co to są stygmaty? Poczytaj ty kurwa pedale jeden z drugim i nie obrażaj więcej Polski bo w ten sposób obrażasz i mnie i kurwa wszystkich Polaków i samego Pana Boga. Bo ty masz kurwa... Bym cię pierdolnął kurwa pełnym ciałem z obrotu to byś się kurwa zesrał pedale jebany. Taki kozak na Skyscrapercity. Taki prowokator jesteśta pierdolone? Ja nie muszę prowokować bo jestem sobą i nigdy w życiu bym czegoś takiego nie wstawił na skyscrapercity. Bo wiesz, że jest katolików w chuj w Polsce i na FPW i wiesz, że dużo reakcji... Co ty chcesz być w Uwaga TVN pedale jebany? Wiesz jak krzyż w sejmie jest ważny dla katolików w Polsce i na świecie?
> Kurwa, że stary cię już nie rucha w dupę to kurwa musisz się wyładować tutaj na Bogu? A chuj ci w dupę! I wieżę, że Bóg mi to wybaczy. I drugiego policzka nie nadstawię i co? Ty będziesz mi bluźnić kurwa na Boga na Jana Pawła na Polskie wartości a ja mam cie głaskać i powiedzieć kocham cię? Wybaczam ci to, wszystko ci wybaczam bo Bóg kazał ale pierdole cie jednocześnie w dupę!
> Może jestem psychiczny... Tak! Pisz, że jestem psychiczny, może i jestem bo kocham Boga i Polskę. Jeżeli to jest psychiczne to pierdolta się! Ja się kurwa nikogo nie boje. Nawet Boga się nie boje bo wiem, że jest miłosierny. A takich jak ty pierdole w dupę cwele i drugiego polika nie nadstawie.


----------



## toonczyk

^^ :crazy2:


----------



## Guest

A tajemnica korespondencji?


----------



## janex_wwa

Jeśli to na prawdę pisał Iluminat, to albo była jakaś super-hiper ironia na poziomie master, albo... sam nie wiem. Czegoś takiego często się nie czyta

A można wiedzieć, na co tak zareagował?


----------



## toonczyk

nsolak said:


> A tajemnica korespondencji?


Nadawca i adresat może robić z korespondencją co tylko chce. Tajemnica korespondencji oznacza tyle, że osoby trzecie nie mają prawa korespondencji czytać (ani upubliczniać czy wykorzystywać w jakikolwiek inny sposób zawartych tam informacji) bez zgody przynajmniej jednej z osób zainteresowanych (nadawcy lub odbiorcy). Odbiorca listu ma prawo do jego publikacji niezależnie od woli nadawcy.


----------



## Han Solo

^^ nie wierze, że Iluminat coś takiego napisał.... wtf ???\


Może ktoś mu się włamał na konto? Albo zostawił w miejscu publicznym zalogowane?


----------



## Ellilamas

> Bóg się kurwa przewraca w niebie


hno:


----------



## janex_wwa

del, jednak nie


----------



## Iluminat

janex_wwa said:


> Jeśli to na prawdę pisał Iluminat


Niestety niema we mnie dość patriotyzmu ani talentu

Chciałem tylko koledze dorzucić zapis gniewu patrioty do kolekcji bo wiem, że zbiera takie rzeczy:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=588538

a pretekstem był ten temat: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=81109202#post81109202
ale z jakiegoś powodu on wciąż się upiera, że nie rozumie po Rosyjsku więc już nie chciało mi się tłumaczyć bo to dużo roboty


Deadeye Reloaded said:


> Sorry, I don´t understand Russian. Please write this message in German or English. Danke sehr.
> :cheers:


----------



## Deadeye Reloaded

Czyli tydzien briga dla Iluminata powinno w tej sprawie starczyc. :yes:

PS: Ja nie zbieram takich durnych PMek ktore czasem dostaje tylko uzywam je jako lekcje Polskiego dla moich Niemieckich kolegow. Musze przyznac ze to bardzo dobrze dziaja bo juz wiecej nie dostaje zadnych "wiadomosci" od tych ludzi.


----------



## miglanc

Specjalista od "dewiacji" i "wynaturzeń" sie odezwał: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=81329118&postcount=2185


----------



## delfin_pl

Nie wierzę , ze Iluminat coś takiego napisał, zawsze był kulturalny.


----------



## Kaczorm

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=81391300&postcount=8518

Brig?

Poza tym ten tekst Iluminata to jest cytat Michała Tuziaka, wrzucającego na "Popieusznika", "Trupa JP2" itp. :| Ale to pewnie hack konta był.


----------



## Marek_VF

Iluminat said:


> a pretekstem był ten temat: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=81109202#post81109202


No ta wypowiedź jest przedebilna, ale, hm, dzikich mięsnych wiązanek to niejednego mógłbyś nauczyć.


----------



## Sulej

To forum sięgnie dna jeśli Schroedinger's Cat dostanie briga, a Deadeye Reloaded po tak rynsztokowym trollingu nie. Ten drugi zawsze może się powołać, że mu niemiecki specjał jakim jest kebabczyk zaszkodził.


----------



## Deadeye Reloaded

delfin_pl said:


> Nie wierzę , ze Iluminat coś takiego napisał, zawsze był kulturalny.


^^
Moze myslal ze nie pokaze tej PM tutaj i czul sie pewny? hno:
Nie mozna zapominiec ze w sadach tocza sie sprawy o bardziej banalne obrazenia czyli brig byl by jak najbarziej na miejscu.


----------



## pmaciej7

Sulej said:


> To forum sięgnie dna jeśli Schroedinger's Cat dostanie briga, a Deadeye Reloaded po tak rynsztokowym trollingu nie. *Ten drugi zawsze może się powołać, że mu niemiecki specjał jakim jest kebabczyk zaszkodził.*


Też ostro pracujesz na briga. Najpierw Pepiki, teraz to...


----------



## Marek_VF

pif paf

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=81433888&postcount=17168


----------



## dominikmatysiak1

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=81469128&postcount=8802
Postuje to samo wobec tej samej osoby


----------



## Ellilamas

^^ ja nie z Poznania ale prostactwo razi w oczy więc też przyłączam się do wniosku


----------



## krystiand

gameclub said:


> Masakra dobre że jeżeli miało się to stać, to stało się teraz, a nie podczas meczu!
> 
> Niestety ale tak się kończy reanimowanie trupa. :/
> Mam nadzieję że na Narodowym w Warszawie nie będzie już żadnych problemów, bo gdzieś grać musimy.


Troll w wątku o stadionie w Chorzowie. Zaraz pewnie pojawi się tego więcej

Co ma wspólnego "reanimowanie trupa" z mechanizmami przytrzymującymi stalowe liny?


----------



## 625

markus1234 said:


> http://wroclaw.naszemiasto.pl/artyk...law-juz-buduje-najwieksza-przeprawe,id,t.html
> 
> 
> interesting...
> 
> I smell a 2nd Greece here....


brig dla m1234


----------



## ivica

krystiand said:


> Eee... a enjoy to już nie jest niszowy?


ad vocem... enjoy jest drugiem pod względem liczby odsłon bydgoskim portalem. najwięcej odsłon ma mm-ka.


----------



## mark40

krystiand said:


> Troll w wątku o stadionie w Chorzowie. Zaraz pewnie pojawi się tego więcej
> 
> Co ma wspólnego "reanimowanie trupa" z mechanizmami przytrzymującymi stalowe liny?


Drugi post trolla. Delikwent do odstrzału na kilka dni.



gameclub said:


> Uprzejmy kolego mój punkt widzenia na przebudowywanie tego stadionu jest taki jak napisałem:
> * reanimowanie trupa*.
> Możesz szlochać, płakać i tupać w złości nóżkami, ale nie zabronisz mi przedstawiać swojego zdania na ten temat.
> 
> Z mojej strony na ten temat wszystko, bo nie chcę rozwalać ciekawego tematu.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=81503430&postcount=6940


----------



## 625

^^
done


----------



## takisobiektoś

Róbta, co chceta  



tof99 said:


> Może gdyby to były domysły to byłoby śmieszne, niestety nie są ...
> Ale Ty i tak nie przyjmiesz do wiadomości czegoś co nie mieści się w Twojej małej łepetynie...
> 
> KONIEC DYSKUSJI. WIERZ LUB NIE WALI MNIE TO!!


----------



## Guest

Wina leży po stronie jeszcze bardziej elokwentnego dyskutanta.


----------



## el_bartez

Jakiś świeżak i od razu spamer w wątku o tramwajach. Proszę usunąć
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=81524316&postcount=12969


----------



## TommeT

hif said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=81469128&postcount=8802
> 
> co to 'kuchenkorz'?





dominikmatysiak1 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=81469128&postcount=8802
> Postuje to samo wobec tej samej osoby





Ellilamas said:


> ^^ ja nie z Poznania ale prostactwo razi w oczy więc też przyłączam się do wniosku



Co jest? Znajomy Królika, czy co? 

pzdr


----------



## Michał Ch.

625 said:


> brig dla m1234


Chyba coś nie działa.


----------



## salto_angel

^^ pewnie niemiecki mod zdjął tego briga.


----------



## markus1234

Michał Ch.;81529866 said:


> Chyba coś nie działa.


Do not worry. Everything is fine. I will not write anything on SSC for the next 3 days. *625*'s brig is still there.



salto_angel said:


> ^^ pewnie niemiecki mod zdjął tego briga.


That's wrong.


----------



## Michał Ch.

del


----------



## Deadeye Reloaded

NorthPole said:


> Będę musiał chyba nieco posty Deadeye Reloaded postudiować, bo jak dotąd nikt mi w PM-kach seksu nie proponował :colbert:


^^
Nie ma sprawy: Od teraz bede wszystkie PM-ki z takimi ofertami ktore dostane przesylac dalej do ciebie. :yes: 


PS: Jak to jest z Niemiecko-Polskimi forumowiczami jesli chodzi o brigi i bany: Ktorzy moderatory sa za nas odpowiedzialni? Ci z FPW albo nasz ukochany erbse z DWF?


----------



## cichy87

Z tego co wiem moderatorzy dostają przydział wg działów, a nie pochodzenia userów.


----------



## Petr

Czy temu osobnikowi chodziło o Warszawę i kapstadzik?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=81520788&postcount=6961
temu panu już dziękujemy:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=81521156&postcount=6964
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=81519062&postcount=6954


----------



## Koniaczeq

Petr, nie przesadzaj.


----------



## ww_ldz

*ww_lodz is back?*

Nie wiem czemu, ale moje wiadomości do Betona nie chcą się wysłać. Zatem zapytam tutaj, myślicie że mogę już wracać na Forum (jeśli jeszcze ktoś mnie tu pamięta)? Panowie Moderatorzy? ww_lodz


----------



## Marceli Szpak

Ale podał link komu, i dlaczego z tego powodu trzeba kasować konto ?


----------



## krystiand

Michał Ch.;81819006 said:


> Tak. Osoba ta podała linki do ssc ( dział HP, który dostępny jest tylko dla zarejestrowanych )


Ten temat był dla wszystkich dostępny (nie był w HP). Możliwe, że do gazet napisała osoba z forum, możliwe że ktoś spoza (reklama tego tematu była na stronie gdzie kamerka się znajdowała).

Ktoś był po prostu przewrażliwiony, albo chciał źle zrobić HH. Cała "afera" pokazuje w jakim dziwnym kraju żyjemy. Jak ktoś nie wie o co chodzi:
http://www.pomorska.pl/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20110617/BYDGOSZCZ01/615248003

I może lepiej skończyć dyskusję na ten temat?

Do modów - konta HH nie kasujcie


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

krystiand said:


> Do modów - konta nie kasujcie HH












*Konta ja nie kasuję HH.*


----------



## Michał Ch.

Marceli Szpak said:


> Ale podał link komu?


Gazecie.




krystiand said:


> Ten temat był dla wszystkich dostępny (nie był w HP). Możliwe, że do gazet napisała osoba z forum, możliwe że ktoś spoza (reklama tego tematu była na stronie gdzie kamerka się znajdowała).


Linki kierowały do wątku o kobietach, który nie jest dostępny dla obcych.


----------



## krystiand

^^ Zdążyłem zmienić zanim wrzuciłeś swój post :lol:


----------



## Tomasz M. Bladyniec

Ależ paranoja! hno:


----------



## Guest

Lepiej znalexc tych kozakow od komentarzy na stronie bydgoskiej gazety...


----------



## skansen

^^ Tak właśnie myślę, że taka akcja to gdzie indziej by nie przeszła... przykro, potwierdzają się pewne prawidłowości. "Kill your idols"?


----------



## partyzantka

HH, ale Ty bzdury gadasz.
Bez odbioru.


----------



## Mateusz

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=266362&page=496

Użytkownik Serodczanin w wielu wątkach wylewa (i wylewał) swoje żale i przede wszystkim kompleksy dotyczące sytuacji Polski i jej pozycji w Europie. Niejednokrotnie okraszając te wypowiedzi mało odpowiednim językiem. Wystarczy przejrzeć historię jego wypowiedzi. W dodatku zdecydowanie takie posty zaniżają poziom w dosyć sensownym dziale jakim jest Ekonomia, Biznes i Polityka.

Proszę o ewentualne ostrzeżenie dla tego użytkownika.


----------



## henry hill

del


----------



## bloniaq_s8

VETO!


----------



## michael_siberia

Będziemy protestować za każdym razem, gdy będziesz składał taki wniosek.


----------



## markus1234

A moze byscie tak uszanowali jego decyzje. Niech sie HH zamelduje jako inna osoba na FPW i zacznie zabawe od nowa. A jego stary account wykasujcie, skoro ma z nim jakies problemy poza SSC.


----------



## Noxid

Nie wiedziałem o sprawie HH, Heniu wróć (może pod inym nickiem?), jesteśmy z tobą!


----------



## shinzen

markus1234 said:


> A moze byscie tak uszanowali jego decyzje. Niech sie HH zamelduje jako inna osoba na FPW i zacznie zabawe od nowa. A jego stary account wykasujcie, skoro ma z nim jakies problemy poza SSC.


Myślę, że to jest dobry pomysł. FPW nie straci osobowości jaką jest Henry, bo jej nie tworzy konto z 23 tys postów, tylko osoba, która za tym siedzi


----------



## Mr. America

^^ Tylko skąd będziemy wiedzieli, że pod tym nowym nickiem kryje się stary Henry? Powinien powysyłać wszystkim zainteresowanym peemki i się przywitać


----------



## ivica

jak ktos zacznie w UPC walic x/10 to bedzie on


----------



## Bastian.

Ja również jestem przeciwny kasowaniu konta HH. Uważam że powinniśmy poczekać na rozwój wydarzeń w jego sprawie, i konto usunąć tylko jeśli zajdzie taka konieczność np. HH dostanie zakaz udzielania się w internecie i będzie prawnie zmuszony do kasacji profilu. Bo moze dojść do tego że obecna decyzja HH będzie lekkomyślna, usunie się konto HH a afera się rozpłynie, henry nie dostanie żadnej kary, będzie mógł dalej pisać na forum ale on nie będzie mieć już konta na ssc i będzie żałować swojej wcześniejszej decyzji.


----------



## Tygrys

O sprawie henrego najwięcej wie henry. Jest dorosły, wie co robi i dlaczego. Skoro prosi o likwidację konta i postów, to należy to uszanować. Będzie mógł/chciał wrócić, to tak zrobi. Najwyżej 625 doda Jemu od razu do licznika te 23 tysie. 

P.S.

@henry - troszkę niedźwiedzią przysługę Ci sprawiłem, z tym pomysłem przenosin CRONSR do "Miast polskich". 

Trzymaj się i nie daj się zaszczuć.


----------



## el_bartez

Może wiedzieć o co chodzi w tym całym zamieszaniu z HH?


----------



## Marceli Szpak

el_bartez said:


> Może wiedzieć o co chodzi w tym całym zamieszaniu z HH?


http://www.pomorska.pl/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20110617/BYDGOSZCZ01/615248003


----------



## 625

Saleen said:


> Wyobrażasz sobie reakcje kibiców Piasta, jakby dostali np. taki kolor elewacji ?
> Już teraz czesc z nich patrzac na budynek klubowy i widzac biel, mowi jaki to mam piekny "ruski" stadion.
> Pewnie przemalowaliby go try miga..


znudziło mnie kasowanie postów w wątku o gliwickim stadionie, ban.


----------



## kaspric

^^ @625, lekka przesada, no i prawo nie działa wstecz (w końcu dopisek był do tej pory "brig"). Akurat Saleen sam z siebie nie zaczyna głupich dyskusji, a w tym wypadku też pisał nie o swoim odczuciu, tylko o reakcji, jaka mogłaby być w przypadku elewacji w innej kolorystyce. Ogólnie wypowiada się merytorycznie.
Ta wypowiedź była zdecydowanie bliżej tematu (w końcu o elewacji, którą zresztą Saleen też opracowywał) ;-)) niż gadka o wynajęciu stadionu ze strony wcześniej.
Ban to zdecydowanie za wiele.


----------



## 625

Inni go uspokajali, a on w kółko o tych "ruskich".


----------



## kaspric

^^ może tak, już tam coś pokasowałeś, więc nie widzę wszystkich postów. 
Zamień na briga na nauczkę, akurat Saleena będzie brakować (*to nie jest jedna z osób wypowiadająca się tylko w tym wątku* i dużo wnosi merytorycznie, wystarczy spojrzeć na posty z poprzednich stron). Myślę, że po brigu się uspokoi, w i wcześniej chyba nie miał żadnych przygód z prawem - na pierwszy raz to trochę za ostro ;-)


----------



## Megaziom

Od posta Saleena polecialo , ale akurat on bez zlosliwosci pisal czemu min on nie skladal do UM propozycji kolorystyki takiej jaka zostala zaproponowana post wczesniej . Nie banowac dobrego forumowicza :nono:


----------



## 625

ok, miesiąc briga.


----------



## Ellilamas

Popieram, proszę o zmianę na briga tygodniowego dla Saleena. Wartościowy użytkownik, a intencje jego postów o "ruskim" stadionie nie były złe - przedstawiał tylko kibicowską rzeczywistość a nie swoje zdanie na ten temat.

edit- wyprzedziłeś mnie  thx


----------



## janex_wwa

Tak wyglądał post użytkownika Warzywniak, zanim go edytował:


> Jesteś z milicji?Radze ci usunąć te zdjęcia lewacki człowieczku-czytelniku gejzety wyborczej.
> Cud że most wytrzymał przed atakiem tych kiboli.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=316120&page=1392


----------



## Noxid

Co nie zmienia faktu, że wrzucenie do neta tych zdjęć było moim zdaniem grubą przesadą.


----------



## Polex

^^ Bo...?


----------



## Noxid

Bo forum to nie kroniki policyjne. Nie wiem jak wygląda prawnie kwestia publikacja wizerunku więc tego argumentu nie użyję.


----------



## Polex

A ja właśnie spodziewałem się argumentu o ochronie wizerunku, bo ten pierwszy zupełnie mnie nie przekonuje.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

janex_wwa said:


> Tak wyglądał post użytkownika Warzywniak, zanim go edytował:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=316120&page=1392


Spotkamy się za miesiąc.


----------



## Mr. America

Kolegę aaron84 trochę poniosło w wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1045075&page=84


----------



## Dziki REX

Czemu wątki o dworcach i stadionach sieją takie spustoszenie.


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał

Trzeba wytrzymać do połowy przyszłego roku, potem powinno się uspokoić


----------



## behemot

to nie w PHP:



gerwaz said:


> *G*(ó)*W*(no) zawsze pisało i pisać będzie - gówno, więc nie ma co się takim shitem przejmować. Jak się skończy remont to się będzie oceniać.
> Dziękuję, dobranoc.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Ja tam się nie mieszam w wątki krakowskie, bo znowu będzie, że Matkę Teresę Florencji Północy zbanowałem.


----------



## Bastian.

Tego kolegę też przydało by się wysłać na 3 dniowy odpoczynek. Troszeczkę przesadził.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=82565008&postcount=1864

skasowane - pm7


----------



## MichalJ

Widzę, że user niereformowalny.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=82617159&postcount=1869


----------



## MichalJ

MichalJ said:


> Proszę o interwencję w sprawie obraźliwego postu:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=82564930&postcount=3123
> 
> 
> ^^
> nie ma powodu do interwencji, odrzucone
> 625


No szkoda, myślałem że na teksty w stylu "powinieneś się leczyć" w stosunku do osoby o innym guście na naszym forum miejsca nie ma.


----------



## wiewior

W dość interesujący sposób broni dobrego imienia kibiców:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=82612189&postcount=13218


----------



## Mindcrasher

Proszę o usunięcie mojego konta. O inwestycjach i budowach na forum mogę czytać i bez niego a mam już dość ciągłego obrażania mnie i zachowywania podwójnych standardów przez prostaków w wątku kozetkowym. Żegnam. Pierwsze parę lat na forum było fajne.


----------



## Red Dog

Za co Iluminat w brigu?


----------



## Pawelski

Mindcrasher said:


> Proszę o usunięcie mojego konta. O inwestycjach i budowach na forum mogę czytać i bez niego a mam już dość ciągłego obrażania mnie i zachowywania podwójnych standardów przez prostaków w wątku kozetkowym. Żegnam. Pierwsze parę lat na forum było fajne.


^^
Ej, no - spoko - mnie rugają/deprecjonują równo - wszędzie :nuts: - inwestycje, zdjęcia... Fakt - kiedyś tak NIE było, jest dużo ciężej hno:, ale zaraz kasacja?!? Może mały urlopik? :| Nauczyłem się (powolutku) ignorować niektórych userów - oni wykorzystują każdą szansę do obrażania mnie, deprecjonowania - ALE to tylko Forum - NIC tak naprawdę mi się NIE dzieje, że kilku d... mnie tu obrazi .

Może porzuć wątek - ja po bezskutecznych próbach dogadania się wiem, że muszę omijać pewne tematy/wątki (krakowskie - po całości, warszawskie - o historii, wrocławskie - z umiarem ).


----------



## Signar

Mindcrasher said:


> Proszę o usunięcie mojego konta. O inwestycjach i budowach na forum mogę czytać i bez niego a mam już dość ciągłego obrażania mnie i zachowywania podwójnych standardów przez prostaków w wątku kozetkowym. Żegnam. Pierwsze parę lat na forum było fajne.


E? Gdzie bo chyba nie jestem na bieżąco.


----------



## DonDiegoDeLaVega

Widzę powrót mody sprzed kilku lat na ogłaszanie wszem i wobec, że kasuje sie konto. To chyba ma na celu ...no właśnie zupełnie pojęcia nie mam, jaki jest w tym cel? Oczekiwanie, że ktoś pocieszy i będzie gorąco namawiał na pozostanie?

Wystarczy PM do naszego admina 625, który zdaje sie ma moc sprawczą kasowania konta. Albo po prostu nie trzeba się logować. Ale co ja tam wiem...


----------



## dominikmatysiak1

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=82620327&postcount=10631

Ja podobnie jak @Mindcrasher czuje się obrażany i prowokowany przez tego osobnika, ale nie chcę kasować konta. Ten człowiek nie rozumie ironii i nadmiernie się emocjonuje postami pisanymi przezemnie w dodatku klnąc.


----------



## Guest

Jak nie chcesz kasować konta, to poproś o bana. Wiele osób się ucieszy.


----------



## dominikmatysiak1

Nie dam im tej satysfakcji^^


----------



## Pawelski

DonDiegoDeLaVega said:


> Widzę powrót mody sprzed kilku lat na ogłaszanie wszem i wobec, że kasuje sie konto. To chyba ma na celu ...no właśnie zupełnie pojęcia nie mam, jaki jest w tym cel?


^^
Wiesz Forum - to wymiana myśli/doświadczeń, NIE raz zostałem już nakierowany na właściwą drogę :|, po za tym to może być manifest - można odejść w ciszy i NIC nie zmienić, albo z hukiem i spowodować zmiany.


----------



## Tygrys

Pawelski said:


> po za tym to może być manifest - można odejść w ciszy i NIC nie zmienić, albo z hukiem i spowodować zmiany.


Myślę, że warto zostać, a zmiany spowodować u siebie. Tupanie nóżką czasem zwraca uwagę, ale rzadko wywołuje oczekiwaną reakcję. W świecie dorosłych, oczywiście.


----------



## Mindcrasher

W żadne zmiany nie wierzę. Nie chcę się więcej przejmować jakimiś chamskimi komentarzami anonimowych ludzi. PM do 625 już poszedł, dzięki za radę.


----------



## Adolf Warski

http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/drama_queen


----------



## Marek_VF




----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Ja też się chciałem pożalić, że stale w różnych wątkach, zwłaszcza o kolei i urbanistyce mi, Betonowi się stale grozi. Jest to nagminne i przez to nie śpię po nocy  

Co chwila czytam, że beton trzeba rozbić, skruszyć, wyrzucić z pracy itp. Zwłaszcza to ostatnie mnie dotyka, na przykład pisze się, że beton trzeba wyrzucić z warszawskiego ZDM, czy łódzkiego ZDiT, a zwłaszcza z PKP. Proszę państwa, ja mam przecież dzieci! Co prawda nie pracuję w tych instytucjach, ale i tak jest mi przykro. Dlatego rozważam skasowanie swojego konta.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

^^ i z PZPN też trzeba wywalić!


----------



## Tygrys

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Ja też się chciałem pożalić, że stale w różnych wątkach, zwłaszcza o kolei i urbanistyce mi, Betonowi się stale grozi. Jest to nagminne i przez to nie śpię po nocy
> 
> Co chwila czytam, że beton trzeba rozbić, skruszyć, wyrzucić z pracy itp. Zwłaszcza to ostatnie mnie dotyka, na przykład pisze się, że beton trzeba wyrzucić z warszawskiego ZDM, czy łódzkiego ZDiT, a zwłaszcza z PKP. Proszę państwa, ja mam przecież dzieci! Co prawda nie pracuję w tych instytucjach, ale i tak jest mi przykro. Dlatego rozważam skasowanie swojego konta.


Musisz się uodpornić i nie zwracać uwagi na te zaczepki. Bądź Betonem Zbrojonym!


----------



## cichy87

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Ja też się chciałem pożalić, że stale w różnych wątkach, zwłaszcza o kolei i urbanistyce mi, Betonowi się stale grozi. Jest to nagminne i przez to nie śpię po nocy
> 
> Co chwila czytam, że beton trzeba rozbić, skruszyć, wyrzucić z pracy itp. Zwłaszcza to ostatnie mnie dotyka, na przykład pisze się, że beton trzeba wyrzucić z warszawskiego ZDM, czy łódzkiego ZDiT, a zwłaszcza z PKP. Proszę państwa, ja mam przecież dzieci! Co prawda nie pracuję w tych instytucjach, ale i tak jest mi przykro. Dlatego rozważam skasowanie swojego konta.


Co więcej na każdym kroku spotykasz się z pogróżkami, że zaraz zaczną lać Betona. Tego na Twoim miejscu dawno już bym nie wytrzymał.


----------



## partyzantka

Mind, po pierwsze wyjaśnij, co rozumiesz przez podwójne standardy.
Po drugie, dawno się przecież w Wiadomym Wątku nie udzielałeś, etap burzliwych dyskusji pt. wszyscy na jednego mamy za sobą, a to, że co jakiś czas ktoś uzywa określenia Folwarczna Dziewka to tylko taki lokalny koloryt.
Po trzecie i ostatnie, FPW to wielkie forum i nie musisz zaglądać nawet do HP.
Luz, laska, luz, rilaks end tejk it izi, jak zwykł mawiać chłopak mojej siostry.


----------



## 625

Zablokowałem mu wejście do Klubu Forum.


----------



## Han Solo

Oj Mind, Mind...


----------



## Mindcrasher

partyzantka said:


> Mind, po pierwsze wyjaśnij, co rozumiesz przez podwójne standardy.


Bez urazy, ale uważam Twoje problemy za nie mniej wydumane od moich, tyle że Ciebie wszyscy tam pocieszają i podnoszą na duchu a mną gardzą.



partyzantka said:


> Po drugie, dawno się przecież w Wiadomym Wątku nie udzielałeś, etap burzliwych dyskusji pt. wszyscy na jednego mamy za sobą, a to, że co jakiś czas ktoś uzywa określenia Folwarczna Dziewka to tylko taki lokalny koloryt.


Ten "lokalny koloryt" wynika z niezrozumienia moich intencji przez ludzi, którzy tak naprawdę nic o mnie nie wiedzą i bardzo mnie boli.



partyzantka said:


> Po trzecie i ostatnie, FPW to wielkie forum i nie musisz zaglądać nawet do HP.
> Luz, laska, luz, rilaks end tejk it izi, jak zwykł mawiać chłopak mojej siostry.


Nie mogę się powstrzymać, ćma zawsze leci do ognia itp. Dlatego:



625 said:


> Zablokowałem mu wejście do Klubu Forum.


to chyba najlepsze wyjście, na pewno lepsze niż ban. Przynajmniej więcej czasu będę spędzał w merytorycznych wątkach.


----------



## partyzantka

Skomentowałabym istnienie podwójnych standardów w kontekście tego, co zwykłeś sądzić o kobietach, aczkolwiek leżącego się nie kopie.


----------



## Marek_VF

Mindcrasher said:


> Bez urazy, ale uważam Twoje problemy za nie mniej wydumane od moich, tyle że Ciebie wszyscy tam pocieszają i podnoszą na duchu a mną gardzą.


----------



## DonDiegoDeLaVega

Mindcrasher said:


> Ten "lokalny koloryt" wynika z niezrozumienia moich intencji przez ludzi, którzy tak naprawdę nic o mnie nie wiedzą i bardzo mnie boli.


Jeszcze niedawno twierdziłeś, że Cię to nie obchodzi. Teraz nagle boli.


----------



## Han Solo

^^ Nie zrozumiesz kobiety, no nie ma siły.


----------



## Mindcrasher

partyzantka said:


> Skomentowałabym istnienie podwójnych standardów w kontekście tego, co zwykłeś sądzić o kobietach, aczkolwiek leżącego się nie kopie.


To co sądzę o kobietach nie oznacza, że wszystkim mam się podlizywać. Na pewno nie Tobie.



Han Solo said:


> ^^ Nie zrozumiesz kobiety, no nie ma siły.


No proszę, jakie idealne wyczucie, napisałeś to chyba w najodpowiedniejszym wątku, nawet nie muszę zgłaszać tej złośliwości.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

a może po prostu Han Solo ma racje? Bo wg nas zachowujesz się jak baba strzelając fochami na prawo i lewo..... Zastanów się chłopie nad własnym postępowaniem i dopiero miej pretensje do całego świata


----------



## Marceli Szpak

@Mindcrasher miej jaja i nie becz.Taki dorosły zabiera się za kobiety a nie wytrzymał krytyki na forum


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Marceli Szpak said:


> @Mindcrasher miej jaja i nie becz.Taki dorosły zabiera się za kobiety a nie wytrzymał krytyki na forum


Jakby się z jakąś związał - to by dopiero zrozumiał co to znaczy krytyka.


----------



## skansen

Kozetka przeniosła się do księgi?! :troll:


----------



## Tygrys

^^

Jak by nie patrzeć, to księgi od zawsze były kozetkami.


----------



## Marceli Szpak

Niedługo nastanie moda na kręcenie filmików z usuwania konta z SCC na własna prośbę i umieszczania ich na YT


----------



## Han Solo

albo fotorelacji


----------



## partyzantka

Ciekawe, gdzie z tą fotorelacją, skoro wiadomo, że najlepsze są właśnie tutaj.


----------



## Han Solo

^^ wymagałoby to założenia drugiego konta...:| co za dramaturgia i skomplikowana fabuła


----------



## Marceli Szpak

Zawsze zostają Trudne Sprawy,Dlaczego Ja albo wizyta u Drzyzgi


----------



## bloniaq_s8

pomyliłem linki, ale chodziło o to samo co 625 
gópia ówaga


----------



## 625

olsen64 said:


> Mam nadzieje ze nie wygra firma Osram od oświetlenia, ale bylaby nazwa- OSRAM Stadion Narodowy )) Wybaczcie durny żart, ale nie mogłem się powstrzymac


Ban, nie mogłem się powstrzymać.


----------



## Han Solo

^^ eeee, czy to nie przesada dawać za to ban, a nawet brig ?


----------



## 625

W tytule jest dopisek [głupie uwagi = brig], więc wiedział, czego się spodziewać, pisząc o stadionie niemieckim i polactwie.


----------



## cichy87

Ja dodatkowo nie usuwałbym tego posta, ku przestrodze dla innych.


----------



## wiewior

Kolejny powrót gdyńskiego trolla:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=888266


----------



## Molibden

Takie coś nam się trafiło:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=82665754&postcount=7300
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=82665201&postcount=7298
Ja rozumiem,że każdy ma swoje poglądy, czasem diametralnie inne od moich. Szanuję to i jestem gotów godzinami prowadzić polemikę. Ale tutaj jeden user nazywa drugiego chamem, pisze coś o chłoście i rozwiązywaniu spraw za pomocą bagnetów. Proponuje briga.


----------



## 625

Molibden said:


> rozwiązywaniu spraw za pomocą bagnetów. Proponuje briga.


Ban. Każde kolejne wzywanie do przemocy będzie się tak kończyło. Bez ostrzeżeń, brigów.


----------



## 625

HS miesiąc za hakatę w podpisie.


----------



## Molibden

^^ może by HS-owi darować? Albo chociaż ograniczyć tego briga? Ma tą nieszczęsną hakatę, ale już od lat i nikt na to nie reagował... Poza tym jest raczej merytorycznym userem, ma dużą wiedzę dot. Górnego Śląska i prowadzi kulturalną dyskusję.


----------



## 625

To było przeoczenie, jak można skrajnie nacjonalistyczną organizację antypolską mieć w opisie? Powinien być w ogóle ban! Wiem, że to merytoryczny user, ale ostro przesadził.


----------



## Molibden

Szczerze mówiąc to myślę,że "hakata górnośląska" to była jakaś tam metafora. Przyznaję - nieszczęśliwa. Ale już nie zaogniam, bo jeszcze go faktycznie zbanujesz. I trzeba przyznać,że nigdy nie miał jakichś antypolskich wypowiedzi i nie obrażał innych userów.


----------



## 625

Po rozmowie z HS skróciłem do 3 dni.


----------



## Adolf Warski

Naprawdę polska racja stanu i to w nieistotnych detalach historycznych jest brana pod uwagę na SSC?
I czy analogicznie powinno się brigować np. za popieranie polskiego osadnictwa w II RP na ziemiach ukraińskich Wołynia?


----------



## J.T.Fly

grzaniec z galicji said:


> Ciekawe co maja do powiedzenia kibice Legii *i ten pedał w żółtej koszulce* gdy bramkarz L. co najmniej dwukrotnie przetrzymał piłkę w rekach ponad 10s?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=82630103&postcount=2435

^^
3 dni
625


----------



## 625

Adolf Warski said:


> Naprawdę polska racja stanu i to w nieistotnych detalach historycznych jest brana pod uwagę na SSC?
> I czy analogicznie powinno się brigować np. za popieranie polskiego osadnictwa w II RP na ziemiach ukraińskich Wołynia?


Nacjonalizm i rasizm są tępione. A cała sytuacja sprowokowała jednego do nawoływania do użycia bagnetu.


----------



## markus1234

jan_niezbedny said:


> A jutro jeden z PiSowców znów przemówi do ciemnoty,.


...

Nie ma/BB


----------



## bloniaq_s8

^^ ale o co Ci chodzi? PiSowiec z wielkiej. Wszystko ok. 

No może powinien ciemnota napisać też z wielkiej, ale nie jest to powód do brigu czy bana...


----------



## dominikmatysiak1

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=82855790&postcount=2777
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=82855810&postcount=2778
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=82855810&postcount=2778

Kolejny raz proszę modów o usunięcie tego trola Po raz kolejny obraża mnie innych, poza tym poraz kolejny pisze nazwę miasta Poznań z małej litery co zachacza o city vs. city ponieważ mimo zwróconej uwagi dalej poniża wrogie dla siebie miasto.

^^
banned
625


----------



## markus1234

bloniaq_s8 said:


> ^^ ale o co Ci chodzi?...


As usual, it is about the wonderful objectivism on FPW...



625 said:


> Uważam, że mówienie o kimś ciemnota jest nieeleganckie. Jeśli ktoś uważa inaczej, to proponuję onet, tam można się wyżyć takimi epitetami.





pmaciej7 said:


> - polityka w wątkach stadionowych to nie jest dobry pomysł. Miesiąc.


Some users can troll, insult, talk about politics outside php and nothing happens. Mods simply ignore it or quietly delete it without any further sanctions. 

typical example...


markus1234 said:


> ...
> 
> Nie ma/BB



This double standart makes it impossible for other FPW members to clearly understand what is actually allowed and what leads to a brig or ban. A new user might simply follow jan_niezbedny's rhetoric (because it seems to be OK) and then... get banned. Wonderful.


----------



## dominikmatysiak1

CIA said:


> ^^
> Wnoszę o utworzenie nowego tematu i przeniesienie tam uwag o walce z kibolstwem na polskich stadionach. Uważam, że to bardzo ważna sprawa dla ratowania piłki nożnej i sportu w ogóle w Polsce.
> Nie wyobrażam sobie, aby kibole mieli wygrać tę batalię i zawładnąć tak pieknymi stadionami budowanymi za piniądze wszystkich podatników.


Oj kolego, ty piszesz o kibolach w kontekście polityki forsując dobrą politykę Tuska wobec tej sprawy z czym wielu się nie zgadza, by karać całość czyli zamykać stadiony za jakieś wybryki i to nie na tym stadionie co jest zamknięty, zresztą ten temat już jest zamknięty jak widać, więc nie ma do czego wracać, a z tymi postami to bardziej idź w kierunku PHP, aczkolwiek to też nie jest dobry temat do takich tematów  Pozdrawiam^^


----------



## pmaciej7

dominikmatysiak1 said:


> Oj kolego, ty piszesz o kibolach w kontekście polityki ...


Zwracasz uwagę innym politykierom, a sam politykujesz aż miło. To co ja mam z tym zrobić, hę?


----------



## dominikmatysiak1

Mnie polityka nie obchodzi, tylko zwracam uwagę, tak jak napisałem, że ten temat jest zamknięty, a kolega wyżej go przywraca i chcę dla dobra wątku mu to wytłumaczyć, nie wiem czemu uważasz, że ja politykuję?


----------



## pmaciej7

dominikmatysiak1 said:


> ...nie wiem czemu uważasz, że ja politykuję?


Sam zrób rachunek sumienia.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Dominikmatysiak1 ma bana na wątki piłkarskie. Zobaczę Ciebie tam, to miesiąc briga.


----------



## Conrado

Zdaje się, że spam, ale kliknąć się boję


----------



## dominikmatysiak1

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Dominikmatysiak1 ma bana na wątki piłkarskie. Zobaczę Ciebie tam, to miesiąc briga.


A dlaczegóż to tak? Nie mam prawa mieć swojego zdania? Czy jakiś użytkownik napisał tutaj, że nie chce mnie widzieć tam? Czy tylko tobie się nie spodobałem bo mam inne od ciebie zdanie kolego??


----------



## Signar

Jedziemy znowu http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=82963814&postcount=23892 

SPAMER!!! po raz kolejny ten sam

BTW nie ma przypadkiem możliwości zablokowania linkowania z tego serweru? Ewentualnie czy to już pod paragraf nie podpada?


----------



## tolek_88

dominikmatysiak1 said:


> Czy jakiś użytkownik napisał tutaj, że nie chce mnie widzieć tam?


Czy jeśli to uszanujesz, to ja mogę tu napisać, że nie chcę Cię widzieć w księdze brigów i banów? Bo już trudno to znieść. 

btw. pytanie do modów - ta sygnaturka jest ok?


dominikmatysiak1 said:


> Gwiazda biała znak pedała!!!


----------



## J.T.Fly

Signar said:


> Jedziemy znowu http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=82963814&postcount=23892
> 
> SPAMER!!! po raz kolejny ten sam


...właśnie powrócił:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=82963934&postcount=10272


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

tolek_88 said:


> Czy jeśli to uszanujesz, to ja mogę tu napisać, że nie chcę Cię widzieć w księdze brigów i banów? Bo już trudno to znieść.
> 
> btw. pytanie do modów - ta sygnaturka jest ok?


Dwa tygodnie.

A ban na wątki piłkarskie nie za co tutaj, tylko za ciągłe napinki i bzdury strumienia świadomości w wątku o ekstraklasie.


----------



## el_bartez

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=82972904&postcount=6688


----------



## pmaciej7

^^ 
leks - 5 dni za wulgaryzm.


----------



## Unas

Proszę o bana dla marty145:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83026505&postcount=22


----------



## dawayne

Za co Dariusz Słodkowski dostał bana?


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Unas said:


> Proszę o bana dla marty145:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83026505&postcount=22


buahahahah :lol:


----------



## Ellilamas

dawayne said:


> Za co Dariusz Słodkowski dostał bana?


Też jestem bardzo ciekawy.


----------



## TommeT

Unas said:


> Proszę o bana dla marty145:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83026505&postcount=22


:rofl:
Zdaje się że jednak marty145 trafnie zdiagnozował.

pzdr


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał

TommeT said:


> :rofl:
> Zdaje się że jednak marty145 trafnie zdiagnozował.
> 
> pzdr


Ja nawet jestem tego pewien. I proszę modów o odrzucenie tego wniosku.


----------



## dawayne

Ellilamas said:


> Też jestem bardzo ciekawy.


Może dlatego, że złożył zawiadomienie do Prokuratury Okręgowej o możliwości popełnienia przestępstwa przez Wojewódzkiego Konserwatora Zabytków w Gdańsku.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83275305&postcount=28237

BAN?


/del (ktoś mnie ubiegł)


----------



## krystiand

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83263332&postcount=851

:nuts:


----------



## ww_lodz

Maciej_Bydgoszcz said:


> *W główke chłopcze to walnij się i to mocno.* Grabarczyk wymyślił sobie aby schować wszystko pod ziemię i po co? Natomiast ważne dworce w Polsce (w tym Bydgoszcz i Toruń) wygladaja jak na Białorusi. Na fanaberie to z reguły pozwalaja sobie oligarchowie w Rosji. Tu nie Rosja i nie panowanie putinopodobnych.
> Bydgoszcz nalezy do kategorii A ponad 2 mln odprawianych podróżnych, Toruń tak samo jak Łódź Fabryczna kategoria B.


Tak?


----------



## pmaciej7

Koppelowi pomyliły się wątki drogowe z politycznymi. No to miesiąc na odświeżenie różnic.


----------



## Marek_VF

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83300459&postcount=62247

Skąd ostatnio wysyp tego spamerstwa


----------



## ww_lodz

Maciej_Bydgoszcz said:


> *W główke chłopcze to walnij się i to mocno.* Grabarczyk wymyślił sobie aby schować wszystko pod ziemię i po co? Natomiast ważne dworce w Polsce (w tym Bydgoszcz i Toruń) wygladaja jak na Białorusi. Na fanaberie to z reguły pozwalaja sobie oligarchowie w Rosji. Tu nie Rosja i nie panowanie putinopodobnych.
> Bydgoszcz nalezy do kategorii A ponad 2 mln odprawianych podróżnych, Toruń tak samo jak Łódź Fabryczna kategoria B.


Czyli nie będzie reakcji?

kosz / PLH


----------



## Bastian.

O ww lodz wrócił z wygnania. Czyli nie jest tak źle z naszymi modami jak to nieraz słychać.


----------



## 0maniek0

czyli przestal tworzyc 10 kont dziennie? super


----------



## Marek_VF

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83328441&postcount=14800


----------



## .kp

*vvytvtyvs* - nędzny spam.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83391807&postcount=4755


----------



## mark40

Do usuniecia i zbrigowania



> Jak to dobrze że EURO2012 omineło Śląsk bo byśmy się wstydu najedli.
> I bylibyśmy pierwszym krajem który zawalił budowę stadionu.


[Chorzów] Stadion Śląski [kolor krzesełek|70 000|inne stadiony*|inne bzdury = brig]*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83396040&postcount=7237


----------



## salto_angel

^^ to fakt. Bzdurą jest, że EURO ominęło Śląsk. Bo tak się składa, że będą 3 mecze grupowe.


----------



## piotr k

Spamer (albo jakiś bot) http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83419524&postcount=14255


----------



## Slodi

> [BÉTON!BRUT!] said:
> 
> 
> 
> Podwójne konto Tu-154M aka Jarosław Synowiec (zbanowany wcześniej).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slodi said:
> 
> 
> 
> kolejne wcielenie?
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=735363
> 
> ^^
> masz nosa!
> 625
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 625 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fajnie, że sam się zgłosiłeś. Miesiąc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> samowar to chyba kolejne wcielenie powyższych zbanowanych kont
Click to expand...

kolejne wcielenie skaner-24-h

Dzięki, już wczoraj go przyuważyłem, ale zapomniałem/BB


----------



## poolcin

Kolejny spamer http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83471540&postcount=6260
____








done, P-S


----------



## bloniaq_s8

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83509189&postcount=24252

spamer (link w quote)


----------



## Slodi

Slodi said:


> kolejne wcielenie skaner-24-h
> 
> Dzięki, już wczoraj go przyuważyłem, ale zapomniałem/BB


kolejne konto?
gall-cudak


----------



## partyzantka

Co zrobił grubianin, że go zbanowano? Bo jakoś mi to umknęło.


----------



## Sandacz nizinny

To jego któreśtam konto. Wcześniej znany między innymi jako charlie01 i libertarianin.


----------



## Han Solo

mi też umknęło. no i nie wiedziałem że on i charlie01 to ta sama osoba.

Ale czemu go zbanowano pierwotnie? Nie był chyba kłopotliwym userem.


----------



## Guest

To jego chyba dziesiąty nick swoją drogą i wszystkie poprzednie zbanowane.


----------



## kaspric

Han Solo said:


> Ale czemu go zbanowano pierwotnie? Nie był chyba kłopotliwym userem.





pmaciej7 said:


> Svende raczej nie dogoni, ale trochę się tego zebrało:
> 
> charlie01
> Bonnie Prince Charli
> charlie01_UPR
> gen.Franco
> Joseph_de_Maistre
> Karol_Wielki
> mr.Painter
> Spartakus01
> Unia_Polityki_Realne


;-)

A akurat szansę z tego co wiem dostał, bo prywatnie moje podejrzenia zgłosiłem jednemu modowi jakieś 2 miesiące temu, ale "narazie się nie wychylał". Ostatnio chyba jednak coś przegiął w wątkach piłkarskich.


----------



## jumping_jack

szkoda, dzielilismy ta sama nienawisc do requiem for a dream i ogolnie gust co do kinematografi


----------



## drugastrona

Wiadomo, że user, który kibicuje Legii i ROW Rybnik, musi być kolejnym wcieleniem charliego :cheers: W sumie z każdym kolejnym kontem się cywilizował, moim skromnym zdaniem, coraz bardziej uważał na słowa, itp.


----------



## partyzantka

Ja Was podziwiam, że Wy tak szybko wiecie, kto jest czyim wcieleniem i to bez sprawdzania IP. Ja prawdopodobnie nigdy na to bym nie wpadła.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

admini mają dostęp do ip


----------



## 625

bloniaq_s8 said:


> admini mają dostęp do ip


99% trolli ma charakterystyczne cechy, np. na innym forum jeden w kółko pisze _dzieńki_.


----------



## Tygrys

^^

I udzielają się w tych samych wątkach, mają niezmienne poglądy itp. Jak się czyta regularnie forum, to łatwo ich wyłapać (mam wielu na sumieniu ). Najgorzej jest z tymi stadionowymi, bo oni w sumie piszą i myślą podobnie - wiadomo, że powrót, ale nie ma pewności kto to dokładnie.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

partyzantka said:


> Ja Was podziwiam, że Wy tak szybko wiecie, kto jest czyim wcieleniem i to bez sprawdzania IP. Ja prawdopodobnie nigdy na to bym nie wpadła.


Łatwo wypatrzeć idiotę, nawet w tłumie i nie potrzeba do tego znajomości numeru PESEL.


----------



## kaspric

partyzantka said:


> Co zrobił grubianin, że go zbanowano? Bo jakoś mi to umknęło.


btw po czym się zorientowałaś, fladze na dzisiejszym bannerze?


----------



## Tomek 2008

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Łatwo wypatrzeć idiotę, nawet w tłumie i nie potrzeba do tego znajomości numeru PESEL.


:lol:

Jakoś tak mi się skojarzyło


----------



## Bastian.

drugastrona said:


> Wiadomo, że user, który kibicuje Legii i ROW Rybnik, musi być kolejnym wcieleniem charliego :cheers: W sumie z każdym kolejnym kontem się cywilizował, moim skromnym zdaniem, coraz bardziej uważał na słowa, itp.


Jeśli tak było to należy dać mu kolejną szansę i pozwolić założyć kolejne konto. Potem jak podpadnie to kolejny ban i po jakimś czasie zgoda na powrót pod nowym pseudonimem. I tak z 10 razy to wtedy będzie user idealny.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

^^ Część banów zarobił wcale nie za podwójne konto. Teraz np. chciałem dać miesiąc briga a tu ciach, co się okazuje.


----------



## LubiePiwo

^^ Ja też Was podziwiam, że tyle wiecie o innych userach. Ja potrafiłbym chyba jedynie rozpoznać Mindcrashera na kozetce


----------



## Han Solo

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Łatwo wypatrzeć idiotę, nawet w tłumie i nie potrzeba do tego znajomości numeru PESEL.


Eeej, to chyba komplement pod adresem reszty userów


----------



## Sandacz nizinny

ROW Rybnik, Górnik Zabrze, Legia Warszawa - chyba nie ma na świecie drugiej osoby z takim zestawem sympatii klubowych


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

^^ Mógłby pójść na mecz Górnika i pokrzyczeć Legia, Legia, to mielibyśmy problem z głowy.


----------



## sajmon.z.pl

reklamodawca? 
kkkijuh14
(http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=898175)


----------



## Marceli Szpak

Sandacz nizinny said:


> ROW Rybnik, Górnik Zabrze, Legia Warszawa - chyba nie ma na świecie drugiej osoby z takim zestawem sympatii klubowych


To się nazywa Modern Football:lol:


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

dominikmatysiak1 aka kasia384151, dominoob1, johhny_11 fingers, zdzislawsiemacho1

czyli nuda w Krotoszynie.


:lol:


----------



## Noodles_ZG

Czy obrażanie na PM jest na tym forum dozwolone?


----------



## 625

Nie, a jako adresat możesz upublicznić korespondencję.


----------



## Noodles_ZG

W takim razie sugeruje sprawdzic nick pokazdupexD. Zdaje sie, ze to jakis zbanowany frustrat, ktory zarejestrowal sie tylko po to, by skierowac pod moim adresem pare "cieplych" slow. Ci wielbiciele...
Z tego co pisze to kibic Lecha:lol: i stawiam, ze to nowe wcielenie dominikmatysiak1.

PM-ka do wgladu jesli potrzeba.


----------



## 625

Nie trzeba.


----------



## toonczyk

Za samego finezyjnego nicka należy mu się amnestia.


----------



## broker

Znam posty forumowicza Apulejusza od kilku lat i wiem, że człowiek jest w porządku. Nie raz ochrzaniał jakiś gdańskich oszołomów jak produkowali napinki Gdańsk-Gdynia i jest wielkim zwolennikiem współpracy w 3mieście i samej metropolii. Tym razem go poniosło i użył słów, których nie powinien. Ale jak powiedziałem znam go i wiem, że słowa to jedno a intencje to zupełnie co innego w jego wypadku. Szczególnie, że w wątkach 3miejskich często padają 'ciężkie' słowa. 

Rozumiem, że brig się należy, ale pół roku to naprawdę przesada jeśli chodzi akurat o Apulejusza. Uprzejma prośba do modów o rewizję tej decyzji.


----------



## Fatalista

Popieram brokera. Apulejusz zasłużył na briga, pojechał po bandzie bez dwóch zdań. Jednak był to tylko incydent, pewnie w afekcie. Ten user uchodzi za spokojnego, nie miał wcześniej takich wyskoków, czego nie można powiedzieć o osobie, która go zgłosiła w tej księdze. Dlatego wnoszę o łagodniejszy wymiar kary i późniejszy dozór moderatora


----------



## gdynianin8

"Jak czytam twoje posty, to mam wrażenie, że piszesz przemowy Kaczyńskiemu. Żadne prawdy poza twoją do ciebie nie dochodzą, rozumiem, że skoro wiesz, jak bardzo nazwa miasta Gdańsk jest rozpoznawalna na świecie, to przeprowadziłeś badania za granicą na olbrzymią skalę???? Niestety, ale takie właśnie jednostki panoszą się w UM Gdynia i dopóki się tego "ciemnego" pokolenia nie wymieni, to nic się nie zmieni. Cieszę się, że Gdańsk ruszył ze swoją inicjatywą do przodu a myślę, że wkrótce się okaże, czy Gdynia jest w tym projekcie potrzebna, czy nie...Ja osobiście obstawiam tą drugą opcje.. "

"Akurat po Tobie żadnej innej wypowiedzi się nie spodziewałem. Szczurek wam w tym magistracie niezłe pranie mózgu musi robić. Pisząc, że jestem za drugą opcją, czyli stowarzyszenia bez Gdyni, miałem na myśli tylko i wyłącznie jej dzisiejsze władze, które konflikt wywołują już na etapie ubicia muchy w kiblu, oddolnie Trójmiasto jest zjednoczone. Gospodarka na szczęście nie zna tak mocno granic politycznych. Moim zdaniem dopóki Szczurek będzie rządził Gdynią nie ma nawet sensu podejmować jakichkolwiek prób wciągnięcia Gdyni w projekty metropolitarne, gdyż ten jak zawsze, nie podejmując nawet rozmowy, jest na nie...Olać to i iść naprzód z tymi, którzy chcę a reszta niech zbiera niedopałki."

"Szanuje szczere opinie, wszak nie każdemu może się podobać, ale dawanie 1 to wystawienie opini tylko o swoim upośledzonym guście bądź swojej mentalnej czarnej dziurze w głowie... "

"Podsumowanie na poziomie Pisowców i Rydzyka, gdzie co drugie słowo, to "żałosne". Wielu ludzi ma już wyrobione opinie inni nie, ale za każdym razem, jak widzę, że piszesz coś w tym wątku, to utwierdzam się w przekonaniu, że za Szczurkiem byś popłynął nawet na największe dno i tak zapewne w jakiejś pespektywie czasu się stanie... "


To tylko kilka z jakze przyjemnych wypowiedzi Waszego fajnego kolegi Apulejusza. Jak widac jest niesamowitym zwolennikiem wspolpracy.
Fatalista-owszem mam czesto ciety jezyk, dostalem nawet ze dwa razy briga. Tylko co to ma do rzeczy ?


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Dominikmatysiak1, dołożył do pieca:

jebacwisle1
pokazdupexD 
witamwas_1 s

Hextor

Krakus66666
Unas


----------



## salto_angel

^^ ale jak widać szybko się spalił


----------



## broker

gdynianin8 said:


> "Jak czytam twoje posty, to mam wrażenie, że piszesz przemowy Kaczyńskiemu. Żadne prawdy poza twoją do ciebie nie dochodzą, rozumiem, że skoro wiesz, jak bardzo nazwa miasta Gdańsk jest rozpoznawalna na świecie, to przeprowadziłeś badania za granicą na olbrzymią skalę???? Niestety, ale takie właśnie jednostki panoszą się w UM Gdynia i dopóki się tego "ciemnego" pokolenia nie wymieni, to nic się nie zmieni. Cieszę się, że Gdańsk ruszył ze swoją inicjatywą do przodu a myślę, że wkrótce się okaże, czy Gdynia jest w tym projekcie potrzebna, czy nie...Ja osobiście obstawiam tą drugą opcje.. "
> 
> "Akurat po Tobie żadnej innej wypowiedzi się nie spodziewałem. Szczurek wam w tym magistracie niezłe pranie mózgu musi robić. Pisząc, że jestem za drugą opcją, czyli stowarzyszenia bez Gdyni, miałem na myśli tylko i wyłącznie jej dzisiejsze władze, które konflikt wywołują już na etapie ubicia muchy w kiblu, oddolnie Trójmiasto jest zjednoczone. Gospodarka na szczęście nie zna tak mocno granic politycznych. Moim zdaniem dopóki Szczurek będzie rządził Gdynią nie ma nawet sensu podejmować jakichkolwiek prób wciągnięcia Gdyni w projekty metropolitarne, gdyż ten jak zawsze, nie podejmując nawet rozmowy, jest na nie...Olać to i iść naprzód z tymi, którzy chcę a reszta niech zbiera niedopałki."
> 
> "Szanuje szczere opinie, wszak nie każdemu może się podobać, ale dawanie 1 to wystawienie opini tylko o swoim upośledzonym guście bądź swojej mentalnej czarnej dziurze w głowie... "
> 
> "Podsumowanie na poziomie Pisowców i Rydzyka, gdzie co drugie słowo, to "żałosne". Wielu ludzi ma już wyrobione opinie inni nie, ale za każdym razem, jak widzę, że piszesz coś w tym wątku, to utwierdzam się w przekonaniu, że za Szczurkiem byś popłynął nawet na największe dno i tak zapewne w jakiejś pespektywie czasu się stanie... "
> 
> 
> To tylko kilka z jakze przyjemnych wypowiedzi Waszego fajnego kolegi Apulejusza. Jak widac jest niesamowitym zwolennikiem wspolpracy.




Trzeba mieć niezły tupet, żeby w każdym poście pisać, że jesteś przeciwko integracji 3city i sugerować, że Apulejusz ma złe intencje, kiedy jest dokładnie odwrotnie.
Jeszcze większy, że to akurat Ty donosisz w tym dziale, biorąc pod uwagę w jakim stylu atakujesz adwersarzy. 
Też napiszę, że Szczurek robi w Gdyni pranie mózgu poprzez najwyższy w Polsce budżet autopromocji i chorą anty-metropolitalną politykę. I co ?





> Fatalista-owszem mam czesto ciety jezyk, *dostalem nawet ze dwa razy briga*. Tylko co to ma do rzeczy ?


Półrocznego ?


----------



## gdynianin8

^^ Czy ja twierdze, ze jestem zwolennikiem metropolii ? Na kazdym kroku twierdze, ze nim nie jestem i sie z tym nie kryje wiec nie wiem o co Tobie chodzi. O jakich intencjach piszesz ?! Tutaj nie chodzi o roznice pogladow. Roznica polega na tym, ze ja nie pisze w co drugim poscie, ze gdanszanie maja wyprane mozgi a Budynia trzeba odstrzelic. Dlatego nie dostawalem polrocznych brigow.


----------



## PLH

Super-Architekt aka Lotniska-Polskie, Brzeg Opolski, Orzech1212

BAN


----------



## pmaciej7

PawełS - trolling w wątku o POG - ban


----------



## bloniaq_s8

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1443011

:spam2:


----------



## Marek_VF

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1443076

Ostatnio mam wrażenie, że jest wręcz wysyp spamerów.


----------



## Bastian.

No właśnie. Czy jest jakiś sposób na to żeby tyle spamerów się nie rejestrowało, może jakaś blokada IP firm wysyłających spam ?.


----------



## Tygrys

To i ja odnośnie briga dla apulejusza. Przegiął, zagalopował się - bez dwóch zdań należy się kara - tekst o trutce był niesmaczny (ale część o praniu mózgów trafna, niestety). Jednak też uważam, że pół roku to ciut za długo. Poważny i wyważony user; sytuacja wokół metropolii trójmiejskie/gdańskiej* jest śmieszna, żeby nie napisać, że po prostu głupia - łatwo w takich warunkach o przeginkę (sam chyba kiedyś napisałem coś o deratyzacji, z rozpędu). Trzeba się zastanowić kilka razy, zanim się coś napisze, jednak zdarzy się coś palnąć "na szybko" - każdemu z nas się zdarzało na łamach forum. Co innego pojedynczy wyskok, co innego stała tendencja (a takich osobników tutaj nie brakuje). Trzeba to piętnować, ale imo nie na zasadzie "do jednego wora". Kłania się znajomość pojedynczych forumowiczów, a wiadomo, że mod z "zewnątrz" często nie jest w stanie znać twórczości i okoliczności. Dlatego skłaniałbym się ku złagodzeniu kary dla apulejusza, przy jednoczesnym zaostrzeniu jej, gdyby sytuacja się powtórzyła. 


* moja niepewność co do nazewnictwa może przybliżyć o co halo.


----------



## Han Solo

Czyżby userzy z (zaryzykuję) trójmiasta chcieli przebić niechlubną chwałę userów z bydgoszczy?


----------



## partyzantka

Oj, nie gadaj, w Bydgoszczy od prawie roku jest spokojnie, nikt nikogo nie bije i w ogóle.


----------



## Fatalista

Han Solo said:


> Czyżby userzy z (zaryzykuję) trójmiasta chcieli przebić niechlubną chwałę userów z bydgoszczy?


No właśnie chcielibyśmy tego uniknąć  Chyba nie jest tak źle.


----------



## Tygrys

Ano, mamy w 3city trochę wojenki, ale nie ma aż takiego dymu. Do Bydzi i Torunia i innych zapalnych tandemów troszkę nam jeszcze brakuje, choć nie jest to duża odległość. Troszkę brakuje moderowania na bieżąco.

p.s. Świetnie wyglądają nasze (mój, Hana Solo i partyzantki) awatary, jeden pod drugim. Gabinet osobliwości.


----------



## Han Solo

A potem party ze swoim ciasteczkowym (nomen omen) potworem 

A że w bydzi spokojniej, to widać, ale pamięć ciągłych sporów w księdze ciągle we mnie żywa.


----------



## 625

Ok, skoro tak, to dam mu jeszcze tydzień. Od dziś


----------



## NorthPole

Ups, napisałem się jak głupi (Émile Zola przy tym wymiękał) i dopiero przeczytałem posta 625. :doh:


----------



## Mindcrasher

partyzantka said:


> Co zrobił grubianin, że go zbanowano? Bo jakoś mi to umknęło.


No proszę, jest jakaś sprawiedliwość na tym świecie  Jednego grubianina z kozetki mniej.


----------



## Papaj

spamer
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=83996099&postcount=13592


----------



## Slodi

Slodi said:


> mam wrażenie, że ten user jest także tym userem?


kolejne konto?


----------



## 625

Slodi said:


> kolejne konto?


Link donikąd.


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał

Spamer:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=901883

^^
ox
625


----------



## chmiel22

> Kaczynski te same warunki stworzy co byly pod koniec 18tego wieku - anarchia, balagan i koniec...i tyle *glupich Polakow* na jego chce glosowac.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=893572&page=3187

To chyba nie są standardy PHP?


----------



## Marek_VF

Od kiedy sprawy PHP zgłasza się w wielce księdze bangów?


----------



## Slodi

625 said:


> Link donikąd.


mea culpa


----------



## 625

Niezły, na pierwszym koncie brig się skończył, a założył trzecie :lol:


----------



## Bastian.

Ale pokręcone. 1 i 3 założone tego samego dnia, 2 w lipcu. Brig na 1 zmienił się w bana a 3 zbanowane bez briga, na szczęście 2 mu zostało. Może warto mu o nim przypomnieć nim 4 założy.


----------



## 625

Dostał info.


----------



## demmat

Tak z ciekawości *t_sparrow * został zbanowany za trącącą antysemityzmem wypowiedź w wątku o MHŻP czy może za coś jeszcze? Przy okazji czasowy ban czy beztermionowy?


----------



## chmiel22

Marek_VF said:


> Od kiedy sprawy PHP zgłasza się w wielce księdze bangów?


Acha czyli w PHP można używać słów wobec innych użytkowników głupol, debil itp?


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

demmat said:


> Tak z ciekawości *t_sparrow * został zbanowany za trącącą antysemityzmem wypowiedź w wątku o MHŻP czy może za coś jeszcze? Przy okazji czasowy ban czy beztermionowy?


7 dni, mam mało czasu by rozstrząsać ostatnio.


----------



## Marek_VF

chmiel22 said:


> Acha czyli w PHP można używać słów wobec innych użytkowników głupol, debil itp?


Nie będę bawił się teraz w kłótnie, dlatego że nie czytałeś regulaminu PHP. Zapis, by sprawy z PHP załatwiać bezpośrednio u modów, hę?


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

120nas, tvp, tvp2 BAN za trollowanie i kolejne konta.


----------



## jumping_jack

apropo wielu kat i rozpoznawania powracajacych troli:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=84058028#post84058028


----------



## Slodi

Slodi said:


> kolejne konto?
> gall-cudak


i jeszcze raz:
Rzędzian


----------



## J.T.Fly

Bartas2004 said:


> Firma ma pewnie klientów w Warszawie i babę wkurza, że teraz będzie miała kawał drogi na dworzec. Poza tym skoro działa w branży PR, to pewnie przez parę godzin dziennie *ta baba ogląda programy informacyjne w TV i jak widać to szkodzi na mózg.* Jak by ta firma była moim klientem, to chyba bym podziękował. Bo co może zaproponować firma z tak ograniczonymi pracownikami


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=84086843&postcount=2623

Czy to forum to naprawdę jest miejsce na obrażanie ludzi, którzy zrobili sporo dobrego zrobili dla miasta?


----------



## Rzędzian

Slodi said:


> i jeszcze raz:
> Rzędzian



Czy mógłbyś sprecyzować o co ci chodzi...?


----------



## vlad

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=477827&page=7 
Gościowi IFRIT po raz kolejny ssc pomyliło się z forami dla kiboli.


----------



## talkinghead

vlad said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=477827&page=7
> Gościowi IFRIT po raz kolejny ssc pomyliło się z forami dla kiboli.


sevendays


----------



## michael_siberia

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=84219238&postcount=23666

Kandydat do bana (jak koledzy wytłumaczyli w wątku, określenie "pszeki" - drugie słowo w poście - to gorsze określenie, niż "Lach" czy "polaczek").


----------



## youknow

Hehe, nie mój rewir, ale się wypowiem.  Określenie "pszek" jest bardziej potoczne niż pejoratywne. To tak jak mówić "ruski", więć się tak już nie zżymajcie.  A "polaczek" jest faktycznie zdecydowanie obraźliwe.


----------



## Bastian.

No ale zdaje mi się że za słowa typu rusek, zółtek, czarnuch na forum są brigi więc za słowo pszek też się chyba brig należy ?.


----------



## Rafadan

W Politycznym jeden użytkownik pozwala sobie IMHO na zbyt wiele. Takie chamstwo w stosunku do kobiet, nawet i do tych z nielubianej partii politycznej, nie powinno być tolerowane. Dziwię się, że tego typu teksty są bagatelizowane przez tamtejszego moderatora. Ktoś mógłby wyjaśnić?

W tym

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=84242153&postcount=64199

poście Markusa są ładnie zebrane najfajniejsze kwiatki.


----------



## Vanaheim

Bastian. said:


> No ale zdaje mi się że za słowa typu rusek, zółtek, czarnuch na forum są brigi więc za słowo pszek też się chyba brig należy ?.


Jak są brigi to jest i kandydat:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=84250885&postcount=12872


----------



## pmaciej7

vfmikey said:


> Popatrzcie co przy bramkach robi ten czarny pajac Jaliens.


O tym zawodniku mowa:










Pół roku bana.


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Przepraszam, że się wtrącę, ale: nie wolno o czarnym zawodniku napisać, że jest czarny, bo to rasizm?
Moim skromnym zdaniem rasizm jest wtedy, gdy kogoś nienawidzi się za to, że ma np. inny kolor skóry. Moim skromnym zdaniem w poście vfmikey nacisk jest na słowo "pajac", które wyraża frustrację z powodu kiepskiej gry rzeczonego piłkarza, a nie z powodu koloru skóry piłkarza. Moim skromnym zdaniem słowo "czarny" nie stanowi tutaj obraźliwego wyzwiska, a jedynie stwierdzenie faktu (które i tak nie powinno mieć miejsca, bo jest irrelewantne). Moim skromnym zdaniem pół roku bana byłoby dobre za rasizm, a tutaj jest ewidentny przypadek po prostu lekkomyślności (bo jest to irrelewantne, czy piłkarz jest czarny czy biały, więc nie powinno się o tym w ogóle wspominać. Chociaż nie od dziś wiadomo, że przedstawiciele rasy czarnej mają lepsze warunki fizyczne od pozostałych ze względu na specyficzną budowę ścięgien i mięśni, więc można by wymagać od nich więcej niż od białych w tej kwestii). Wobec powyższego wnioskuję o skrócenie kary dla vfmikey (nie jej anulowanie).
Pozdrawiam


----------



## pmaciej7

Zestawienie "czarny pajac" jest wybitnie i jednoznacznie rasitowskie, a wykazałem się wyjątkową łagodnością nie banując go na stałe.


----------



## Guest

A który to już ban dla vfmikeya tylko z wątków piłkarskich?


----------



## Petr

cienka prowokacja
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=84293944#post84293944


----------



## mateq

^^ A przejrzałeś skromną (albo i nie? ) postotekę tego usera?

Np.:



Janka Cichocka said:


> Wogole to widze Wroclaw jako miasto skrajnie szybko rozwiajajce sie o wzroscie pkb 15-20 % per anuum. Chce zeby to miasto za 15-20 lat przycmilo swa potega gospodarcza inne regiony Europy , Ameryki Polnocnej i Poludniowej, Azji chyba nie da sie juz dogonic. Chce widziec Wroclaw jako bogate wolne miasto jak Singapur czy Hong Kong z pelna autonomia, calkowicie niezalezne od reszty Polski. Cos jak polska kalifornia (tyle ze ona nie ma autonomii) z samym jednym miastem Wroclaw o PKB rownym lacznemu bogactwu paru innych polskich calych wojewodztw.





Janka Cichocka said:


> We Wroc powinny powstawac wiezowce 250 a nawet 300+, to miasto jest do tego stworzone. Mam nadzieje ze powstanie kiedys nawet cos pokroju 400, jak WTC albo i wyzsze. Nie widze tu miejsca dla karzelkow pokroju centrum poludniowego typu 120-130 metrow. Niech mi nikt nie wciska ciemnoty ze powinno powstac kilka takich dla zlagodzenia skyline'u. Dla zlagodzenia skyline'u powinny powstawac wzdluz Powstancow wieze okolo 300 metrow. Mam nadzieje ze nei zyebia i nie beda budowac tych toi-toiów po 100 - 150 metrow.


:lol:


----------



## wonsbelfer

youknow said:


> Hehe, nie mój rewir, ale się wypowiem.  Określenie "pszek" jest bardziej potoczne niż pejoratywne. To tak jak mówić "ruski", więć się tak już nie zżymajcie.  A "polaczek" jest faktycznie zdecydowanie obraźliwe.


Nie masz racji. "Pszek" to określenie jak najbardziej obraźliwe i pogardliwe, zarówno w języku rosyjskim, z którego pochodzi, oraz w ukraińskim. Stosują go też inne ludy bywszego "Sojuza Nieuszimowo". Należałoby jegomościowi odpowiedzieć na przykład tak: "Sie masz, rezunie. Pozdrowienia z Polski."
Tylko po co?


----------



## 625

On już dawno dostał bana


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Monnter aka Gosc Niedzielny aka Eldorado

Ban.


----------



## lukaszek89

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85340607&postcount=1621

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85339918&postcount=92

jakis troll stworzyl sobie konto, 5 postow-wszystkie w DLM, odmienia Polish i Poland przez wszystkie przypadki...


----------



## kierownikSZZ

Kubeł zimnej wody się należy. Tak z 3 dni minimum.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85344078&postcount=669


----------



## markus1234

lukaszek89 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85340607&postcount=1621
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85339918&postcount=92
> 
> jakis troll stworzyl sobie konto, 5 postow-wszystkie w DLM, odmienia Polish i Poland przez wszystkie przypadki...


Dobry jest, bym zostawił. Nikogo nie obraza opcorn:


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1457611

ok/PLH


----------



## bad455

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=914746
Bot?


----------



## familok

iaugsdgy- zdaje się jakiś bot, w ciągu kilku minut wiele postów w różnych językach, ale są to skopiowane posty plus link


----------



## Han Solo

Vafell said:


> To sobie taki do dowodu wklej, jak jesteś taki nowoczesny, a dodatkowo i pogięty, dokładnie tak jak ten wróbel, czy inna wrona.


Dobra, szala została przekroczona. Proszę o odratowanie wątku o reprezentacji. TO powyżej było bezpośrednio do mnie. A ogólnie, jest tak:



> bo teraz grają mentalne cioty.





> Jesteśmy piłkarskim śmietniskiem Europy tzn. kadra Smudy&PZPN jest.





> Podpisywanie umów sponsorskich ciężko uznać za prace. Poza tym oni nie piją alkoholu, tylko zimną wódeczkę.





> Dzisiaj PZPN poprostu przegial pale. Tak jak Weszlo napisalo - "W głowie się nie mieści, że ktoś mógł zaprezentować ludziom TAKIE GÓWNO." Ale obciach.





> Lato to cipa.





> ale w Polsce ten związek to symbol komuny, korupcji, darmozjadztwa, świniopasów i nierobów, to czołowa znienawidzona organizacja pasożytów... ot różnica.
> Stroje wolnej Białorusi!





> W sumie mi to zwisa, bo nie kibicuje Polsce, ale nie myślałem





> "Selekcjoner" z "reprezentantami" za miło...


----------



## pmaciej7

Rafadan said:


> Najlepiej tęczowe gwiazdki na różowym tle. Ewentualnie różowe na tle tęczowym. Będzie bardzo nowoczesna forma, cały cywilizowany świat pochwali nas za bycie forpocztą postępu. Mamy już pierwszego trans-posła i posła-geja. Idźmy dalej! Przypominam że dzisiejsza flaga, biało czerwona, to symbol faszystowskich nacjonalistów. Wiem, bo czytałem o tym w GieWu!


Tydzień.



Vafell said:


> *To sobie taki do dowodu wklej, jak jesteś taki nowoczesny, a dodatkowo i pogięty, dokładnie tak jak ten wróbel, czy inna wrona*. Zastanawiam się kiedy ktoś zacznie żądać, aby Polska natychmiast zaczęła bankrutować, przecież na zachodzie tak jest!!


Miesiąc.



sierp said:


> Po niektórych wypowiedziach piłkarzy mam wrażenie że są zadowoleni z tego, że na koszulkach nie ma orzełka.
> Żaden piłkarz nie skrytykował tego faktu. nawet jeżeli dostali jakiś zakaz to *ja na ich miejscu wyszedłbym do mediów i powiedział że Lato to cipa*.


Oczywiście, wyszedłbyś. Na razie wychodzisz na dwa tygodnie.



Ulv said:


> Myslale, ze "je**ć pzpn" to ich hymn, kibice czesto spiewaja


Tydzień.



fanUltras said:


> ale w Polsce ten związek to symbol komuny, korupcji, darmozjadztwa, świniopasów i nierobów, to czołowa znienawidzona organizacja pasożytów... ot różnica.
> Stroje wolnej Białorusi!


Ban.


----------



## pogonfan

Brawo Panowie:nuts: Han Solo - zadowolony? Ludzie po prostu mówią prawdę, i w nagrodę dostają brigi czy bany(jak fanUltras). Swoją drogą chyba tylko czekaliście by mu bana przyklepać, bo był niewygodny i miał inny tok myślenia niż spora większość obecnych tutaj. 

Ps. A to, że talkinghead wyjeżdża z akcją a'la Krzyż na Krakowskim to co ? Nie można wlepić briga, bo to moderator? 

Ps2. Panowie... tylko nie wywieszajcie flag jutro i w życiu nie wybierajcie się na Marsze Niepodległości, bo przecież na zachodzie tak nie robią! hno:


----------



## Sandacz nizinny

pmaciej7 już przyzwyczaił nas, że jego moderowanie nierozerwalnie związane jest z jego poglądami i nie dopuszcza żadnych innych


----------



## Han Solo

> Han Solo - zadowolony?


Jeśli chodzi o kary, to zapytaj moderatora dlaczego tak, a nie inaczej. Ja nikogo (poza osobą, które odniosła się do mnie wprost) palcem nie pokazywałem, ani o bangi nie wnioskowałem.

Natomiast ogólnie byłbym zadowolony, jakby dyskusja o reprezentacji wróciła do normalnego poziomu. Oczywiście, że PZPN i prezes Lato zasługują na krytykę w wielu dziedzinach, i nie chodzi o to, że nie można tego wyrażać. Chyba nie posądzacie pmacieja o bycie wysłannikiem PZPN  Ale poziom przypominał dyskusję w PHP z udziałem skrajnie lewicowych i prawicowych którym puściły hamulce, z tymże tutaj „błoto” ( błoto - łagodnie mówiąc) fruwało w jedną stronę. Te teksty o „farbowaych lisach”, o tym kto jest „prawdziwym kibicem” – jak jakieś bojówki ojca Rydzyka 

Co do faultrasa to nie wiem, czy rzeczywiście powinien dostać bana. Roztropność zaleca ostrożne używanie kar ostatecznych. Ale pracował na różne bangi od dawna, choćby rozsiewając politykę po różnych wątkach. 

Tak jak przy okazji piro na stadionach i obalaniu Tuska mającego Tolę, powtórzę: fanatyzm jest głupi. Fanatyczni katolicy, fanatyczni lewacy, fanatyczni muzułmanie i fanatyczni kibice też, muszą zrozumieć, że są niezrozumiali dla reszty społeczeństwa.


----------



## pmaciej7

Sandacz nizinny said:


> pmaciej7 już przyzwyczaił nas, że jego moderowanie nierozerwalnie związane jest z jego poglądami i nie dopuszcza żadnych innych


Jako forum nie chcemy być kojarzeni z takimi poglądami:



sierp said:


> Lato to cipa.


Tym bardziej, że nie jesteśmy forum kibolskim, tylko architektoniczno-urbanistyczno-budowlanym.


----------



## Guest

Po co trzymać takiego Vafella, który na 62 wpisy ma 13 na forum i 49 piłkarskich?


----------



## pitq

To forum już od jakiegoś czasu przypomina bardziej prywatny folwark na którym moderatorzy rozdają bany jeśli ktoś idzie pod prąd ze swoimi wypowiedziami czyli ma inne poglądy. To forum po prostu zniechęca do dyskusji (nawet nazwy tematy straszą brigami i banami) . Mam trochę dłuższy staż na forum od Pmacieja i pamiętam że kiedyś mimo wszystko była tutaj wolność słowa - dla forumowiczów z mniejszym stażem to pewnie niewiarygodne. Kilka tygodni temu ja i duża część forumowiczów została tutaj obrażona stwierdzeniem bez podstaw że prezentuje zdziczenie typowe dla pewnego środowiska. Użytkownik który się tego dopuścił nie tylko dostał żadnego upomnienia, ale nawet ciche przyzwolenie od moderatora, który zamiast reagować robił sobie żarty. Dlaczego? Ponieważ wypowiedź pasowała do poglądów "z którymi to forum chce być kojarzone". Ja się zastanawiam czy z takim poziomem moderowania da się coś zrobić. Bo to forum to nie tylko forum kilku moderatorów, ale forum nas wszystkich.

FanUltras dostał bana za taką wypowiedź: 
ale w Polsce ten związek to symbol komuny, korupcji, darmozjadztwa, świniopasów i nierobów, to czołowa znienawidzona organizacja pasożytów... ot różnica. 

Proszę o odniesienie się do tej decyzji i bardziej szczegółowe uzasadnienie czym spowodowany jest ban?


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

nsolak said:


> Po co trzymać takiego Vafella, który na 62 wpisy ma 13 na forum i 49 piłkarskich?


Nie doceniasz faceta. Na jego obronę mogę dodać, że ma również 300 wpisów pod innymi kontami.


----------



## 625

pitq said:


> FanUltras dostał bana za taką wypowiedź:
> ale w Polsce ten związek to symbol komuny, korupcji, darmozjadztwa, świniopasów i nierobów, to czołowa znienawidzona organizacja pasożytów... ot różnica.
> 
> Proszę o odniesienie się do tej decyzji i bardziej szczegółowe uzasadnienie czym spowodowany jest ban?


Ban jest spowodowany chamskim słownictwem. Jeśli takie słowa dla Ciebie są normalne, to nie pasujesz do tego forum, polecam kibolskie.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Gdyby ktoś w mniej poczytnym wątku nie zauważył:



[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Po długich konsultacjach w gronie moderatorów - ogłaszamy.
> 
> Wszystkie tematy halowo-stadionowe po ukończeniu będziemy zamykać, bo skala chamstwa, jaka się przelewa przez te wątki jest niespotykana na tym forum.
> 
> Wszystkich zawiedzionych zapraszamy na fora poświęcone tematyce sportowej, gdzie w duchu sportowej rywalizacji możemy się wspólnie ubogacić opiniami na temat rywalizujących klubów.


----------



## szamanero

Czego jest limit na 100 postów w wątku Reprezentacji ?
Nie mówiąc już o niektórych użytkownikach, którzy kapują o takie bzdety że to już nawet nie jest śmieszne.


----------



## 625

szamanero said:


> Czego jest limit na 100 postów w wątku Reprezentacji ?
> Nie mówiąc już o niektórych użytkownikach, którzy kapują o takie bzdety że to już nawet nie jest śmieszne.


To nie forum dla Ciebie, skoro piszesz wyłącznie w Klubie Forum i łamiesz zasadę minimum 100 postów w PHP i Reprze. To 2 ostrzeżenia. Za _kapowanie_ masz bana.


----------



## smar

Czy nowemu koledze nie należy się małe upomnienie?


mpp89 said:


> Kovek u siebie potrafi.. swoją drogą to czyste debilstwo wpuszczać tą dzicz do Polski, obiecywali nam za 3x tańsze pieniądze wybudowanie tych tam odcinków A2, ale GDDKIA nie widziała w tym nic podejrzanego.. to ze nie bedą wypłacali podwykonawcą.. itd
> Chińczycy to jedno machlojstwo, nadają sie tylko do sprzedawania zabawek na Bema.. choć o to sie nie udaje.. bo słysząłem w Wiadomościach że 1 CHIŃSKA zabawka wrzucona do wanny dziecku wywołała u niego jakieś tam oparzenia chemiczne..
> 
> Wszysco do Chinskie.. na Gemyle. Choć dziś niestety 1/3 to MADE IN ŻÓŁTEK


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85566807&postcount=290

lekko upomniany - pm7


----------



## HS

Dobry weczer. Chciałem zapytać, za co dostałem dziś briga, czemu mi go odwołano (mimo, że miał być do 14) i czy mam się spodziewać, że wróci?  Pytam, bo skasowałem przez przypadek skrzynkę odbiorczą (miałem full), a tam się dostaje uzasadnienie.


----------



## markus1234

Briga dostałeś (i paru innych) za dyskusje o aborcji w wątku php. Brig został odwołany, bo Th jest dzisiaj w dniu niepodległości wyjątkowo łaskawy. Na przyszłość powstrzymajcie się proszę trochę od dyskusji "aborcyjno krzyżowych" w php. Bo są one poprostu nużące do bólu i zupełnie nic nie wnoszą. Kazdy zostanie i tak przy swoim stanowisku.


----------



## k%

ale nie było wyraźnego zakazu rozmów na te tematy np. w opisie wątku.

Dzień wcześniej rozmowa toczyła się również na ten temat i nikt nie ostrzegał, że skończy się ona brigiem, tym bardziej, że była ona kulturalna.


----------



## markus1234

Talkinghead prosił już chyba z 5 razy żeby zakończyć temat. Az dziwne było ze aż tak późno zaczął wam dawać brigi. Normalnie to by wlepił po drugiej, trzeciej takiej prośbie...


----------



## toonczyk

Ja czuję się winny i aż mnie dziw bierze, że tak szybko mi tego briga anulowano. Ostrzeżenia były jasne, ale tak korciło żeby coś napisać...

Ale może ten brig to będzie skuteczna przestroga, lepiej zakazanych tematów w PHP nie tykać.


----------



## k%

lepiej chyba kulturalnie raz na jakiś czas pogadać o krzyżu, aborcji, gejach czy narkotykach niż rozlewać to na inne wątki, tym bardziej jeśli w Sejmie akurat toczy się podobna dyskusja ?

Po to chyba jest w końcu ten temat, a nie żeby non stop rozprawiać o Tusku i Kaczyńskim


----------



## newsted

spam
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85662099&postcount=24274


----------



## familok

Znowu jakiś bot rozsiewający reklamę http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=916090


----------



## Guest

miastgu said:


> Na tym zdjęciu widać bardzo ładnie połączenie membrany ,( jeden pasek) na drugim poziomie od góry, prawie niewidoczny.Ciekawe czy będzie tak wszędzie? *http:xxxxxxx*


Za takie coś to musi być ban  Oczywiście spamer.


----------



## pmaciej7

nsolak said:


> Za takie coś to musi być ban  Oczywiście spamer.


Nasz spamer uczy się. 

Kiedyś podawał adres internetowy z dopiskiem "Look here!", "Piekne!" "It's amazing!" czy coś takiego. Potem robił cytaty wypowiedzi innych uzytkowników wtrącając w nie ten swój adres internetowy. Teraz nauczył się kopiować wypowiedzi z danego wątku, przez co sprawiają wrażenie sensownych, i dorzuca do nich adres internetowy (coś jak w Twoim cytacie).

A jakby tego było mało, dla niepoznaki w podpisie pod nickiem sam wpisuje sobie "BANNED" :lol:


----------



## familok

niayetuad- następny z tego typu


----------



## Guest

Ciekawe czy to robot, czy jakiś żywy upierdliwiec. Rejestracja nie jest chyba tak łatwa, żeby uczynił to jakiś program.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=916142

Kolejny...


----------



## bloniaq_s8

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85667188&postcount=14525

spamer,....

i tu http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85667221&postcount=26155


----------



## bad455

nsolak said:


> Ciekawe czy to robot, czy jakiś żywy upierdliwiec. Rejestracja nie jest chyba tak łatwa, żeby uczynił to jakiś program.


Robot. Średnio zdolny programista napisze takiego bota w kilka godzin


----------



## mateq

Ja jestem ciekaw czy oni faktycznie mają z naszego forum tyle kliknięć, że im się to opłaca.


----------



## el nino

bad455 said:


> Robot. Średnio zdolny programista napisze takiego bota w kilka godzin


Captcha z Solvemedia do złamania jest w kilka / kilkanaście minut gdyż jest to generowane w JS. Nie trzeba nawet OCRa. Jedynym rozwiązaniem do zlikwidowania bootów jest zmiana systemu weryfikacji boot/człowiek.


----------



## ReefGear

Może warto zmienić zabezpieczenie na mocniejsze? Polecam lekturę tej wiadomości: http://www.dobreprogramy.pl/CAPTCHA-jednak-tak-dobrze-nie-zabezpiecza,Aktualnosc,28642.html.


----------



## bad455

mateq said:


> Ja jestem ciekaw czy oni faktycznie mają z naszego forum tyle kliknięć, że im się to opłaca.


Na tym samym skrypcie stoją tysiące innych for, więc zawsze się opłaca 



el nino said:


> Captcha z Solvemedia do złamania jest w kilka / kilkanaście minut gdyż jest to generowane w JS.


O, to jeszcze łatwiej niż myślałem.



ReefGear said:


> Może warto zmienić zabezpieczenie na mocniejsze? Polecam lekturę tej wiadomości: http://www.dobreprogramy.pl/CAPTCHA-jednak-tak-dobrze-nie-zabezpiecza,Aktualnosc,28642.html.


Mocniejsze? Coś takiego?


----------



## 625

Sączers;85677428 said:


> mówcie co chcecie ale takie mam zdanie moze sie nie podobać wam, mi sie nie podoba żeby Polska była drugą np Anglia gdzie co drugi to ciapaty etc. a tym bardziej żadnych pedałów i transów nie toleruje.
> Co do meczu to bedą same pikniki, które dostaną bilety w zakładach pracy i będą "dopingować" i krzyczeć "gramy u siebie " jak to mialo miejsce w GD a szpaku bedzie sie tym zachwycał


ban, widać że wątki piłkarskie to jednak słaby pomysł na FPW.


----------



## talkinghead

Krzycho said:


> Nie wiedziales jak to powiedziec po Polsku czy o co chodzi?


To znane powiezenie, nie wystepujące chyba w języku polskim (Tisze jediesz, dalsze budiesz…).

Ale dziękuję za jakże cenny wkład do dyskusji.


----------



## Mruczek

talkinghead said:


> To znane powiezenie, nie wystepujące chyba w języku polskim (Tisze jediesz, dalsze budiesz…).
> 
> Ale dziękuję za jakże cenny wkład do dyskusji.


Być może koledze chodziło o to, że literkę "e" zgubiłeś Quieter.


----------



## Ismat Chan

Zdaje się, ze jest podobne: _im mniej wiesz, tym krócej będziesz przesłuchiwany_.


----------



## Krzycho

talkinghead said:


> Ale dziękuję za jakże cenny wkład do dyskusji.


wzajemnie


----------



## shadeofgray

Czy może ktoś zwrócić uwagę użytkownikowi:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=85801981#post85801981
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=85802339#post85802339
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=85440671#post85440671
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=85755823#post85755823

"PO-lska", "PO-lacy", "eurokołchozy", dużo młotków, czasem jakieś przekleństwo. Mnóstwo "bicia piany" we wszystkich wątkach lotniczych.

ok.th


----------



## siema3

W we wrocławskim hyde-parku komunikacyjnym mamy kolejnego bota. Nick: oigfgas.

ukręcono łeb - pm7


----------



## zonc

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85832292&postcount=9726

Do skasowania + jakieś upomnienie.


----------



## krystiand

^^ Obraza za podniesienie "rangi" Twojej byłej pracy? Nie chciałbyś być rzecznikiem prasowym? hno:


----------



## pmaciej7

Co nie zmienia faktu, że to była zupełnie niepotrzebna wycieczka osobista.


----------



## Tygrys

Za co zbieraj ma bana?

Edit:

A, czyli to brig. Zobaczyłem pod nickiem BANNED i myślałem, ze grubsza sprawa.

VVV


----------



## PLH

Za "obrażanie" - 3 dni.


----------



## 625

michal lbn - 10 dni za wywołanie flame'u na 82 posty w merytorycznym wątku o ST, podczas gdy jest też hydepark dla tej inwestycji.


----------



## markus1234

Plz edit'owac post, wywalic IMG... nie brigowac.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85652754&postcount=143

.


----------



## Vanaheim

Troll:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=12392265
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=917244

BAN / PLH


----------



## Qozak

Do skasowania + może ban ? Wyjątkowo uciążliwy człowiek

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86004870&postcount=4695


----------



## pmaciej7

^^ 



Nowosadeczanin said:


> Ty durny dzieciaku, może w końcu przestaniesz spamowań na forum?
> Mnożysz wątki, które nic merytorycznego nie wnoszą do dyskusji, zadajesz durne (te same pytania). Mamusia nie kupiła Ci telefonu z aparatem "w galeryjce" ?, może Ty porobiłbyś jakieś fotografie,a nie żebrał o zdjęcia?
> Jak nie masz nic do napisania to zabaw się lepiej "w doktora" z kolegami z gimnazjum, mały idioto.


Drugi post na forum hno: - :banned:


A w odpowiedzi na tego posta:



Maki54 said:


> Spierdalaj stara kurwo


3 miesiące


----------



## Dantiscum

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85933624&postcount=8912



6opuC said:


> Ty jesteś debil. Nie czujesz ironii? Ja pierdole.


Gościu w ten sposób obraża polskich forumowiczów w ukraińskim wątku (z resztą nieważne kogo gdzie) i nikt nie reaguje?

Potem z resztą dzieli się swoimi głębokimi przemyśleniami z Ukraińcami:



6opuC said:


> Ne perebilshuy. Ce bul troll, zvychainyi debil. Taki ne mayut bilshosti v Polshy


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85935902&postcount=8917


----------



## Guest

Przy okazji ten jagujagu też nie wiadomo z jakiej choinki urwany.


----------



## kaspric

Proszę o przyjerzenie się temu użytkownikowi. Połowa jego wypowiedzi to zwykły trolling, ale jeszcze się jakoś w tym próbuje hamować. Natomiast poniższe:


hqw said:


> Napisz w takim razie do Wikipedii, żeby zmienili definicję słowa "autoryzacja", bo ta którą publikują jest twoim zdaniem nic nie warta. *Powołaj się przy tym na swoje ukończone w Rybniku trzyletnie studia licencjackie z socjologii dające ci dyplom wszechwiedzy - niech wiedzą, że mają do czynienia z autorytetem.*


To jak dla mnie lekka przesada, przecież to poniżanie innego użytkownika (nie jest to napisane wprost, ale jasne, co ma na myśli autor pisząc o tych studiach).


----------



## Ellilamas

^^ cała postoteka tego gagatka jest warta uwagi


----------



## baron de m966

kaspric said:


> To jak dla mnie lekka przesada, przecież to poniżanie innego użytkownika (nie jest to napisane wprost, ale jasne, co ma na myśli autor pisząc o tych studiach).


Ja tam jestem zadowolony z moich studiów.


----------



## kaspric

^^ Ty może i jesteś, ale inni niespecjalnie są zainteresowani takimi jazdami na forum inwestycyjnym.


----------



## TakiSobie

Dantiscum said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85933624&postcount=8912
> 
> 
> 
> Gościu w ten sposób obraża polskich forumowiczów w ukraińskim wątku (z resztą nieważne kogo gdzie) i nikt nie reaguje?
> 
> Potem z resztą dzieli się swoimi głębokimi przemyśleniami z Ukraińcami:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=85935902&postcount=8917



Heh ja tam widzę, że on dalej broni Polaków a nie obraża.
A jakiś gość (Polak) wyskakuje z niesprawdzonym filmikiem z youtuba po czym później pisze, że to był fałszywy alarm bo tam nie polskie księgi wyrzucali a jakieś sowieckie czasopisma. 
Sami prowokują a potem płacz tutaj, że Ukraińcy nas obrażająhno:

Druga sprawa to, że raz tu wielkie oburzenie było bo jakiś Ukrainiec wyskoczył w polskim wątku z "privit pszeki" a, że w naszym wątkach co druga osoba pisze "Ruscy" zamiast Rosjanie nikomu nie przeszkadza.


----------



## Mindcrasher

TakiSobie said:


> Heh ja tam widzę, że on dalej broni Polaków a nie obraża.
> A jakiś gość (Polak) wyskakuje z niesprawdzonym filmikiem z youtuba po czym później pisze, że to był fałszywy alarm bo tam nie polskie księgi wyrzucali a jakieś sowieckie czasopisma.
> Sami prowokują a potem płacz tutaj, że Ukraińcy nas obrażająhno:
> 
> Druga sprawa to, że raz tu wielkie oburzenie było bo jakiś Ukrainiec wyskoczył w polskim wątku z "privit pszeki" a, że w naszym wątkach co druga osoba pisze "Ruscy" zamiast Rosjanie nikomu nie przeszkadza.


Kiedy "Ruskij" nawet po rosyjsku oznacza rodowitego Rosjanina!


----------



## TakiSobie

http://www.sjp.pl/ruski

eot


----------



## pmaciej7

Mindcrasher said:


> Kiedy "Ruskij" nawet po rosyjsku oznacza rodowitego Rosjanina!


Zastanów się, dlaczego napisałeś "Rosjanina", a nie "Ruskiego"?


----------



## dano22

Wnosze o bana i skasowanie wszystkich postów użytkownika Krzysiek81 za rażące naruszenie regulaminu. Wszystkie posty tego użytkownika brzmią tak:


Krzysiek81 said:


> Zapraszam do odwiedzenia nowego serwisu dotyczącego miasta Kielce
> http://www.naszekielce.com/


ban i del / PLH


----------



## partyzantka

Proszę, ażeby ktoś przyjrzał się ostatniej działalności usera *skaner2000*.


----------



## Mindcrasher

pmaciej7 said:


> Zastanów się, dlaczego napisałeś "Rosjanina", a nie "Ruskiego"?


Po rosyjsku "Rosjanin" to obywatel Rosji, bez względu na przynależność etniczną, "Ruski" to osoba narodowości rosyjskiej. Chyba że mój podręcznik też jest szowinistyczny.


----------



## pmaciej7

Nie pytałem o rosyjskie słowo "Ruskij", tylko o polskie słowa "Rosjanin" i "Ruski".


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Wg kumpla z Białorusi "Rosjanin" to narodowość, a "Ruski" to mentalność.


----------



## Mateusz

drugastrona said:


> ^^ Wg kumpla z Białorusi "Rosjanin" to narodowość, a "Ruski" to mentalność.


Co nie zmienia faktu, że nie przystoi na tym forum (i nie tylko) używać słowa 'Ruski' zamiast Rosjanin.


----------



## pmaciej7

Czyli coś mniej więcej w stylu: "Polak to narodowość, a Polaczek to mentalność."?


----------



## Bastian.

Były kary za murzynów, żółtków i polaczków. Więc czemu ma być odstępstwo od zasady i nie być kary za ruskich ?.


----------



## drugastrona

pmaciej7 said:


> Czyli coś mniej więcej w stylu: "Polak to narodowość, a Polaczek to mentalność."?


Coś w ten deseń. Kumpel mawia, że z Rosjanami może się kolegować, ale od Ruskich trzyma się z dala. Jemu, rodzimemu użytkownikowi języka rosyjskiego, to słowo kojarzy się jednoznacznie pejoratywnie. Zresztą, większości rodzimych użytkowników języka polskiego też.


----------



## PLH

Czy mi się tylko tak zdaje, czy każdy z Was struga wariata i udaje że nie wie o co chodzi, przy okazji zaśmiecając ksiegę?


----------



## raul

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86153000&postcount=10169 Czy wyzywanie ludzi od kretynów jest na tym forum dozwolone?


----------



## pmaciej7

Tam nie ma nic o ludziach, tam jest o kibolach.


----------



## krystiand

GHOSTPL said:


> bo tak qrwa Bydgoszczanie Głosują Hujowo - Dąbrowicz zajebiście działał na rzecz naszego miasta i wiem, że miał poważne plany co do ronda Kujawsiego a teraz to wszystko stanęło w miejscu - jak powstanie ta galeriia a ronda kujakwsiego nie ruszą czyli nie wyremontują to nigdy tam nie pójdę do tej galerii w ramach protestu


Przeklinanie i polityka razem wzięte 

7 dni / PLH


----------



## Rzędzian

pmaciej7 said:


> Tam nie ma nic o ludziach, tam jest o kibolach.


Bardzo humanistyczna, a nawet „humanitarna” wypowiedź – zwłaszcza, że wyszła spod klawiatury nie jakiegoś pierwszego lepszego chłystka, 
lecz moderatora FORUM, którego kierownictwo uważa siebie (do kupy i pojedynczo) za ludzi zasadniczych, porządnych, na „poziomie”. 

Jest u Orwella w _„Folwarku zwierzęcym”_ taka wymowna scena ze strażnikami porządku. Polecam.


----------



## cyrkiel

3 miesiące. Trochę ostro jak na żart. Chyba, że są jeszcze inne powody.


----------



## Guest

Osobiste.


----------



## pmaciej7

Markus miał już wcześniej parę banów. I ja tego nie odbieram jako żart, tylko jako rozmyślną prowokację. Sam się podłożył.


----------



## salto_angel

Super. Będzie spokojna zima. To nie jedyny wątek, w którym przeginał. I w końcu przegiął.


----------



## StrangerInMunich

3 miesiące bana, przez kolejne 3 znowu będzie obrażony, więc nie tylko zima, ale i wiosna spokojna.


----------



## Signar

No ale PHP bez niego to już nie to samo


----------



## cyrkiel

salto_angel said:


> Super. Będzie spokojna zima. To nie jedyny wątek, w którym przeginał. I w końcu przegiął.


Może i tak. Czasem jest denerwujący, ale co szokujące czasem pisze naprawdę z sensem.

Żart jaki zacytował *pmaciej7* wyjęty z konteksyu wydaje się zasługiwać co najwyżej na usunięcie. Może *markusowi* się należało, ale na pewno podstawa podana przez moderatora jest ostro naciągana.

Jak za bardzo się wygłupia w danym wątku, ale nie łamie przy tym jakoś rażąca ogólnych zasad to może zabronić mu pisania w tym wątku, a dopiero jakby się nie stosował to brigi i bany.


----------



## Wesoły Romek

pmaciej7 said:


> 3 miesiące za trolling w wątku o A2.


Żebyś tak kasował za trolling innych...


----------



## esce

cyrkiel said:


> 3 miesiące. Trochę ostro jak na żart. Chyba, że są jeszcze inne powody.


Siedzę głównie w dziale drogowym, więc może nie znam się na żartach, ale jak dla mnie to nie żart, tylko prostacka prowokacja. Zrobione tylko po to, by dolać oliwy do ognia w wątku i cieszyć się efektem. Taki "żart" + klawy podpis nadałby się na demotywatory, a nie tutaj.

Moim zdaniem kara zasłużona.


----------



## demmat

Problemem Markusa jest to, że potrafi bardzo merytorycznie i bardzo mądrze pisać w jednym wątku, a nagle w drugim wyskakuje z jakimś kompletnie oderwanym i politycznym artykułem, który podburza dyskusje i robi syf na kilka stron. 

To jest skrajna głupota, bo wie jaki ferment robi w PHP i na jakich warunkach tutaj jest.


----------



## cyrkiel

esce said:


> Siedzę głównie w dziale drogowym, więc może nie znam się na żartach, ale jak dla mnie to nie żart, tylko prostacka prowokacja. Zrobione tylko po to, by dolać oliwy do ognia w wątku i cieszyć się efektem. Taki "żart" + klawy podpis nadałby się na demotywatory, a nie tutaj.
> 
> Moim zdaniem kara zasłużona.


Tak mi się wydaje, że w wątkach drogowych jest dużo mocno spiętych osób i jakakolwiek krytyczna uwaga, nawet w formie żartu powoduje "dolewania oliwy do ognia". Gdzie indziej takie coś byłoby raczej zignorowane. Widać za dużo ognia tam macie


----------



## esce

Być może za dużo krytycznych uwag w formie żartów o drogach słyszymy na co dzień - od zwykłych ludzi, w mediach - żeby jeszcze znosić to na forum, które traktuję jako jedno z niewielu źródeł gdzie można spodziewać się konkretów, a nie "zabawnych" obrazków.

Swoją drogą racja, jestem mocno spiętą osobą


----------



## nessah

Ech banowanie markusa na 10 lat za pierdoly i potem odbanowywanie go po tygodniu po akcji protestacyjnej robi sie powoli czerstwe.

Dajta mu tydzien i tyle.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

^^ W ogóle karanie multirecydywistów jest nudne jak flaki z olejem. Proponuje przestać ich karać a najlepiej wypuścić.


----------



## Virgileq

Ciekawy ban z tym Markusem. Nie lubie go, kilka razy sie spielismy, nawet jakies tam wykroczenie przez niego zalapalem - bodajze za nazwanie go antysemita, ale ten ban to mimo wszystko lekka przesada. 

Nie on prowokowal i sie podlozyl, ale IHMO zostal sprowokowany i to posrednio przez jednego z moderatorow, ktoremu zabraklo pocucia humoru.

Zaczelo sie niewinnie:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86498539&postcount=72134

I nastepne kilka postow w tym toonczyka, ktory razem z jednym moderatorow wielokrotnie robili sobie z niego zarty. Polecam wpisac w wyszukiwaniu (watek PHP): "zamienil na ekspresowki" i wszystko okaze sie troszke jasniejsze.

IHMO ten post byl zartem jako post nr. 9.000.

Pzdr.


----------



## decapitated

Oddajcie Markusa!


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Virgileq said:


> Ciekawy ban z tym Markusem. Nie lubie go, kilka razy sie spielismy, nawet jakies tam wykroczenie przez niego zalapalem - bodajze za nazwanie go antysemita, ale ten ban to mimo wszystko lekka przesada.
> 
> Nie on prowokowal i sie podlozyl, ale IHMO zostal sprowokowany i to posrednio przez jednego z moderatorow, ktoremu zabraklo pocucia humoru.
> 
> Zaczelo sie niewinnie:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=86498539&postcount=72134
> 
> I nastepne kilka postow w tym toonczyka, ktory razem z jednym moderatorow wielokrotnie robili sobie z niego zarty. Polecam wpisac w wyszukiwaniu (watek PHP): "zamienil na ekspresowki" i wszystko okaze sie troszke jasniejsze.
> 
> IHMO ten post byl zartem jako post nr. 9.000.
> 
> Pzdr.


No tak, zapowiedź dokonania przestępstwa jest okolicznością łagodzącą.


----------



## User04

..


----------



## Guest

E tam totalitarnie, po prostu Maciej ma jakiś osobisty uraz do Markusa i tylko czeka na okazję, by wlepić mu bana. Już kiedyś pisałem, żeby Maciej odłożył swoje animozje do Markusa, ale jak widać własne interesy po raz kolejny okazują się najważniejsze. Na dodatek w kontekście tego wpisu z PHP, brig staje się nadużyciem. Chociaż nie wiem co jest gorsze - karanie brigiem, czy żałosne wykazywanie błędów ortograficznych osobie, która przez ćwierć wieku nie była w Polsce. Bo robi się strasznie niemiło.


----------



## demmat

No proszę Cię. Jakbyś Ty dał ten artykuł to byś dostał tydzień briga. Markus takich niemerytorycznych i wkurzających artykułów wrzucał już dziesiątki jak nie setki. Po każdym jest burdel na kilka stron. To jest już nudne.

A rzeczowych argumentów przeciwko władzy, to on zbyt wiele nie ma. Oczywiście dużo więcej niż kilku innych proPiSowskich userów, ale nie mówmy o nim że jest aż tak niewygodny.


----------



## drugastrona

Ksenofob said:


> City vs. city, a raczej dzielnia na dzielnię: "biedota", "zdegenerowane towarzystwo", "lumpiarnia i patologia"...
> 
> To sprzed trzech dni:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87013870&postcount=6516
> To sprzed trzech tygodni:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=85548331#post85548331
> To sprzed trzech miesiecy:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=85292347#post85292347
> 
> A i dzisiaj w tym samym wątku... hno:
> 
> Proszę o wyjaśnienie mu, że posty takie jak powyższe świadczą raczej o ich autorze, no i że nie współgraja z zasadami sugerowanymi przez administrację SSC:
> _We do not tolerate hateful messages. This includes things such as racism, sexism, xenophobia [...] or provincialism. If you generally have a problem with an entire group of people because of their nationality, religion, race of sexuality, that is your problem. Don't make it ours too. _
> 
> X


Chyba coś Ci się pomyliło. Nazwanie lumpa lumpem nie jest obraźliwe - to jedynie stwierdzenie faktu. Filosss nie lubi lumpów, a nie dzielnicy, a to trochę różnica. Od kiedy lump to rasa, orientacja seksualna, religia czy narodowość?


----------



## konik93

Mamy bota w wątku śląskim


----------



## Conrado

Tego ?


----------



## Conrado

SPAMER i pewnie bot.


----------



## norbis

Kolejny bot, plaga się robi:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=930399


----------



## MichałT

Za co utumno dostał briga?


----------



## Wicked dj

pierwszy i mam nadzieję ostatni raz pisze w tym dziale. Chciałbym prosić o zwrócenie typowi uwagi w dowolny sposób 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87198132&postcount=1146

że mu się nie podoba projekt czy instytucja kościoła to jeszcze rozumiem, ale skąd ta wycieczka pod adresem wszystkich mieszkańców miasta to już nie wiem.


----------



## Han Solo

^^

_[Wilanów] Świątynia Opatrzności Bożej (głupie uwagi=brig)_ :lol:


----------



## toonczyk

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=930746
bot

ok - pm7


----------



## desmo

panogrodnik1 said:


> Tylko kto będzie chciał latać do tych kacapów


+ linki reklamowe w sygnaturze

^^
i 5. post. Ban.
625


----------



## Eduardo Espinosa

Chciałbym się zapytać na ile zgodne z regulaminem jest takie spamowanie akcją na facebooku w różnych wątkach:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87303954&postcount=2265

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=87304025&highlight=#post87304025


----------



## WAGES

^^W dobrej wierze wiec chyba ok


----------



## Bastian.

To niech sobie z tego zrobi sygnaturę.


----------



## r6666

nie wyłapałem- *laku *znowu odpoczywa ?
Przecież nawet nie zdązyłem sie z nim pokłócić...


----------



## kalle_sg

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87340405&postcount=243

Tu chyba trzeba bana.


----------



## mateusz.el

^^to chyba nie podlega nawet dyskusji, koleś przekroczył pewną granicę
ciekawe w czyja stronę kierował te słowa?


----------



## 625

Zrobione


----------



## Ellilamas

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87340640&postcount=1365

Wrócił z "urlopu" i od razu zaspamował gliwickie wątki swoim politykowaniem.
To już mała recydywa. Nie mówiąc już o notorycznych offtopach.


----------



## Bobiczek

Ellilamas said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87340640&postcount=1365
> 
> Wrócił z "urlopu" i od razu zaspamował gliwickie wątki swoim politykowaniem.
> To już mała recydywa. Nie mówiąc już o notorycznych offtopach.


ufffffffffffffff
się przestraszyłem że o mnie znowu....


----------



## michael_siberia

Czy Ty udzielasz się w wątkach gliwickich?


----------



## maxam

Jest blisko


----------



## drugastrona

Spam:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87423624&postcount=13040


----------



## Guest

Spameiro: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87423463&postcount=18419


----------



## vaqurelotirie

Bitewna kurzawa: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=262701&page=199 konflikt narastał od paru stron, jest troszkę roboty...
Rozumiem, że w prywatne wiadomości nawet administrator nie może spojrzeć?


----------



## 625

vaqurelotirie said:


> Bitewna kurzawa: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=262701&page=199 konflikt narastał od paru stron, jest troszkę roboty...
> Rozumiem, że w prywatne wiadomości nawet administrator nie może spojrzeć?


Nie, niestety.


----------



## Krzycho

^^
Niestety? :lol:


----------



## 625

Krzycho said:


> ^^
> Niestety? :lol:


Jeśli odbiorca PM zdecyduje ją upublicznić, wolałbym mieć możliwość upewnienia się, że nie przekłamuje. O taki wypadek mi chodziło.


----------



## Krzycho

^^
Skoro ja upubliczni, to masz mozliwosc upewnienia sie:nuts:


----------



## 625

Krzycho said:


> ^^
> Skoro ja upubliczni, to masz mozliwosc upewnienia sie:nuts:
> 
> Pozmieniałem Twój post, po czym poznasz że to nie oryginał, jeśli skasuję stary, podobnie jak niedostępna jest PM?


:|


----------



## Krzycho

^^
Po tym, ze wiem co pisze.


----------



## saakaszwili

r6666 said:


> nie wyłapałem- *laku *znowu odpoczywa ?
> Przecież nawet nie zdązyłem sie z nim pokłócić...


Właśnie, co się z nim stało?


----------



## Marceli Szpak

Co do PM-ek, moim zdaniem jest to wewnętrzna sprawa miedzy mną a adresatem, po to ona jest by wyjaśnić sobie ew niejasności. Nawet jeśli ten ktoś bluzga na całego i wypisuje bzdury, nikt poza mną nie powinien mieć wglądu w jej treść. Zawsze mogę dać ignora , bądź kasować przed przeczytaniem


----------



## pmaciej7

saakaszwili said:


> Właśnie, co się z nim stało?


Dostał zakaz pisania w BRD i go zlekceważył.


----------



## Guest

Bot - spamer

ok
youknow


----------



## gmaa

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=933779 -> spamer


----------



## newsted

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87523543&postcount=24771 -> spam


----------



## kalle_sg

W wątku o homoseksualizmie padały czasem ostre słowa, ale porównanie do seryjnych gwałtów to gruba przesada. Wnoszę o briga.


----------



## kels

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87532328&postcount=39
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87488487&postcount=28

Można coś zrobić z tymi prowokacjami?

Tak, można, dominikmatysiak1 ban za 8 konto./BB


----------



## VW Passat

^^ nie brak jemu determinacji.


----------



## Marceli Szpak

kels vel dominikmatysiak1, sam siebie zgłosił do bana :lol::lol:?


----------



## 625

chemiczny_ali poprosił o likwidację konta i skasowanie założonego przez niego wątku o stylu dworkowym. Zrealizowałem połowę.


----------



## demmat

WTF? Co tam się stało w tym wątku?


----------



## 625

Nic. Ale w swojego focha zaangażował nawet Jana :lol:


----------



## pmaciej7

hiacynto - brig za zaczepki.

a potem ban za założenie drugiego konta.


----------



## PLH

demmat said:


> WTF? Co tam się stało w tym wątku?


Wcześniej chciał zmienić nicka. Jak się dowiedział że nie można, poprosił o zlikwidowanie konta.


----------



## michael_siberia

A można prosić link do wątku, w którym się to wszystko działo?


----------



## 625

chemiczny ali napisał do Jana, a ten przekazał mi jego PM. Poprosiłem o potwierdzenie i wykonałem prośbę.


----------



## k%

pierwszy raz w życiu bawię się w konfiturę, ale radziłbym zajrzeć do wątku Białoruskiego, bo to co się przez ostatnie strony tam dzieje przechodzi już pewne granice.

Za sam nick, powinien być brig, bo kiedyś za NSDAP się sypały.


----------



## demmat

PLH said:


> Wcześniej chciał zmienić nicka. Jak się dowiedział że nie można, poprosił o zlikwidowanie konta.


Nie rozumiem ludzi. Założył świetny wątek, z bardzo merytorycznymi zagadnieniami. Wszystko było w porządku i nagle zrezygnował, bo mu się nick (który sam wybrał raptem kilkanaście dni temu) nie spodobał? 

Dziecinada.


----------



## Mruczek

k% said:


> pierwszy raz w życiu bawię się w konfiturę, ale radziłbym zajrzeć do wątku Białoruskiego, bo to co się przez ostatnie strony tam dzieje przechodzi już pewne granice.


Eeee tam, cierpliwość trzeba ćwiczyć. Pewnie, że ***-ista pieprzy jak potłuczony, ale rozmowa z takim trollem to trening erystyki, jeszcze po angielsku. Normalnie trzeba by za to płacić na jakichś treningach osobowości, a ten ***-ista sam się do tego pcha i jeszcze się cieszy.


----------



## Han Solo

Tak mnie rozbawilo, jak przeglądałem jego profil:



> Friends
> KGBista has not made any friends yet


----------



## Gokufan

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87573845&postcount=3140
Zachwalanie ludobójstwa, polski user już dawno by dostał bana. Czy polska administracja/moderatorzy nie mogą banować obcokrajowców?


----------



## Beck's

Skoro zbrigowali wcześniej Eviana to chyba mogą


----------



## PLH

Gokufan said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87573845&postcount=3140
> Zachwalanie ludobójstwa, polski user już dawno by dostał bana. Czy polska administracja/moderatorzy nie mogą banować obcokrajowców?


Mogą. Miesiąc.


----------



## 625

hiacynto aka hiacynto2 aka stefek burczymucha ban.


----------



## Bastian.

Hhhmmm wczoraj brig i ban za 2 konto, dzisiaj ban za 3, oj czuję że jutro będzie ban za 4. Nierozumiem takich osób. Ledwo jednego bana dostania zaraz zakłada nowe konto zamiast poczekać aż o nim zapomną.


----------



## pmaciej7

Teraz na pewno nie zapomną.

A swoją drogą, postępowania kolesia w ogóle nie rozumiem. Uczestniczył w dwóch offtopach, które zostały wycięte - jednym w wątku słowackim, a potem drugim w A2 Świecko-Nowy Tomyśl. Gdy jego pracowicie sformułowane myśli wycięto, to zabrał się za podszczypywanie moderatorów średnio w co drugim poście. Pytalismy go (ja i 625), co jest grane, to nas olał i nie odpowiedział. 

No to chyba można stracić cierpliwość, nie?


----------



## 625

Majewsky miesiąc bana za obrażanie innych.


----------



## Bobiczek

625 said:


> Majewsky miesiąc bana za obrażanie innych.


strasznie pomyślałem że o mnie
Ktoś żartował z mojego rodowego może?
Albo sie podszywał?


----------



## Petr

uwaga desant z onetu: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=87656722#post87656722

dzie?/BB


----------



## JShow

Witam! 
W tym temacie pan (bot) Darroo ewidentnie reklamuje inwestycję i dewelopera. 
Następnie pan kozak12 (następny bot) pyta się o tą inwestycję i opinie o deweloperze. 
Darroo oczywiście wychwala dewelopera i mieszkania. 



Darroo said:


> Witam,
> inwestycji na ul. siemiradzkiego 34. Oni mają mieszkania najbardziej zbliżone do limitu w RNS i wiem bo znajomy tam kupił. Podpisuje się dwie umowy jedną na mieszkanie a drugą na garaż lub miejsce postojowe a róznicę powyżej limitu przerzucają na garaż. Bank bez problemu mu sfinansował zakup tego mieszkania w programie RNS.





kozak12 said:


> a czy ktoś wie czy ruszyła budowa na ul. Siemiradzkiego 34 w Lublinie? jakies opinie nt tego dewelopera?





Darroo said:


> Budowa faktycznie rozpoczeła się i dość szybkie tempo mają, oczywiście dzięki łagodnej zimie. Też tam byłem na budowie i inwestycje buduje zgodnie z opisu żółtego SANITEX Sp. z o.o. a z tego co wiem to firma ta buduje tylko dla wiodących deweloperów w Lublinie. Co do dewelopera to ma dobrą opinie z inwestycji zakończonej przy ul. Biernackiego jaki i z opisów internetowych. Natomiast z inwestycji przy ul. Siemiradzkiego to mój znajomy podpisała umowę i też się pozytywnie wyrażał o tym deweloperze. Fakt jest też taki że jest on mało rozreklamowany na rynku lubelskim.


Liczba postów może także sugerować boty.

@ Edit
Bot, nie bot i tak zaśmieca forum reklamami.


----------



## Eduardo Espinosa

A skąd wiesz że to boty, a nie np. jakiś pracownik działu PR developera?


----------



## bloniaq_s8

eeej to już żal.pl...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=87737715#post87737715


----------



## Adolf Warski

Pierwszy raz nazwanie mnie "pajacem" po chrześcijańsku wybaczyłem, ale w obliczu ewidentnego braku postanowienia poprawy wnoszę o pokutę:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87740532&postcount=105


----------



## wonsbelfer

Adolf Warski said:


> Pierwszy raz nazwanie mnie "pajacem" po chrześcijańsku wybaczyłem, ale w obliczu ewidentnego braku postanowienia poprawy wnoszę o pokutę:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87740532&postcount=105


A to niby dlaczego? Wygląda na to, że to Jacer miał rację... mogłoby się wprawdzie obyć bez epitetów...


----------



## Beck's

Zawsze mi się wydawało, że nazywanie kogoś pajacem to relikt onetu czy innego szmatławca, a tutaj też czasem podobne kwiatki się zdarzają.


----------



## salto_angel

Nazwanie kogoś pajacem to duży błąd. Nazwanie pajacem Warskiego - bardzo duży błąd. Nawet w ostrej dyskusji nie powinno się używać epitetów. Bo jeśli się ich używa to jest po prostu słabość i brak argumentów.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

2 tygodnie.


----------



## skansen

Dlaczego Pawelski ma bana i na jak długo?


----------



## talanar

^^ +1 że tak napiszę, jakoś nie chce mi sie wierzyć w szkodliwość Pawelszczaka


----------



## HAL 9010

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87760419&postcount=8373

Ktoś najwidoczniej pomylił to forum z forum urologicznym.


----------



## demmat

Raczej powinien wkleić do wątku "Nasze zdjęcia"


----------



## krystiand

CHRISTOLLOSS said:


> Fajnie widziec jak rosnie,ba do czerwca na Euro Cosmopolitan bedzie mial zapewne spora wysokosc jak takie tempo prac dalej sie utrzyma ....


Troll z wątku o Z44 wreszcie się wystawił w wątku o Cosmopolitanie, bo w tytule [E2012=brig]


----------



## Tygrys

skansen said:


> Dlaczego Pawelski ma bana i na jak długo?


Standardowa dla Pawelskiego paplanina o gustach, tym razem w Miss Polski (wątek już nie istnieje, bo budynek nieregulaminowy - przedwojenny, ze zbyt małą ingerencją w formę). 
- Mi się podoba, a wam się nie podoba, a skoro wcześniej u was się podobne podobało, to mnie się tam nie podobało, nie wiem jak to się może podobać albo nie podobać, a nie macie gustu, a nie szanujecie mojego gustu - potem klasyczne udawanie ofiary, bo przecież wszyscy na tym "inteligenckim forum deprecjonują" itd. itp. i końca nie widać. Zaczepki, prowokowanie głupich dyskusji (a raczej kłótni), kąsanie, potem obrażanie się i na końcu stwierdzenie, że to była spoko dyskusja na luzie. Wchodzi się na te wątki, chcąc poczytać merytoryczne wypowiedzi na temat, a tam takie bzdety.

Beton dał Pawelskiemu 10 dni briga. I słusznie, bo to nie pierwszy raz gdy Pawelski "dyskutuje o gustach".

Edit: 

nie 10 dni, tylko tydzień, źle mi się napisało.


----------



## Mruczek

Tygrys said:


> Standardowa dla Pawelskiego paplanina o gustach, tym razem w Miss Polski (wątek już nie istnieje, bo budynek nieregulaminowy - przedwojenny, ze zbyt małą ingerencją w formę).
> - Mi się podoba, a wam się nie podoba, a skoro wcześniej u was się podobne podobało, to mnie się tam nie podobało, nie wiem jak to się może podobać albo nie podobać, a nie macie gustu, a nie szanujecie mojego gustu - potem klasyczne udawanie ofiary, bo przecież wszyscy na tym "inteligenckim forum deprecjonują" itd. itp. i końca nie widać. Zaczepki, prowokowanie głupich dyskusji (a raczej kłótni), kąsanie, potem obrażanie się i na końcu stwierdzenie, że to była spoko dyskusja na luzie. Wchodzi się na te wątki, chcąc poczytać merytoryczne wypowiedzi na temat, a tam takie bzdety.


Gdyby kasować wszystkie niemerytoryczne wypowiedzi w Miss Polski, to forum bardzo by schudło. Kłóci się z moim poczuciem sprawiedliwości, że za udział w pyskówce obrywa tylko jeden. Tym bardziej, że bluzgów i wyzwisk tam nie było, a argumentów po obydwu stronach nie za dużo.


----------



## Tygrys

Mruczek said:


> Gdyby kasować wszystkie niemerytoryczne wypowiedzi w Miss Polski, to forum bardzo by schudło. Kłóci się z moim poczuciem sprawiedliwości, że za udział w pyskówce obrywa tylko jeden. Tym bardziej, że bluzgów i wyzwisk tam nie było, a argumentów po obydwu stronach nie za dużo.


Tyle, że tutaj chodzi nie o pojedyncze wypowiedzi, tylko o flejmy, a niestety co widzę te dyskusje, to prym wiedzie Pawelski i zazwyczaj to On je prowokuje. Nie oznacza to oczywiście, że inni mogliby go nie karmić i nie wdawać się w te głupotki - tutaj się zgadzam: reszta nie jest całkiem bez winy.


----------



## Boogie

Tak jak pisze Tygrys. Ofiara Pawelski w opozycji do całego forum. I do tego regularne ogłaszanie odejścia z forum - jestem ofiarą, nikt mnie nie rozumie. Spróbuj kiedyś podjąć polemikę z tym użytkownikiem o cokolwiek i podać jakieś merytoryczne argumenty, np. w kwestii urbanistyki - wyśmieje cię od domorosłego specjalisty, a sam nie poda ani jednego argumentu, tylko napisze własną naiwną opinię i uzna ją za równorzędną do zdania np. Jana Gelha, bo on np. "ma swój mały rozumek, ale ma" itp. Powoli każdy jest już nim zmęczony.


----------



## Mruczek

Boogie said:


> Tak jak pisze Tygrys. Ofiara Pawelski w opozycji do całego forum. I do tego regularne ogłaszanie odejścia z forum - jestem ofiarą, nikt mnie nie rozumie. Spróbuj kiedyś podjąć polemikę z tym użytkownikiem o cokolwiek i podać jakieś merytoryczne argumenty, np. w kwestii urbanistyki - wyśmieje cię od domorosłego specjalisty, a sam nie poda ani jednego argumentu, tylko napisze własną naiwną opinię i uzna ją za równorzędną do zdania np. Jana Gelha, bo on np. "ma swój mały rozumek, ale ma" itp. Powoli każdy jest już nim zmęczony.


Dziwne, bo ja tam kilka razy polemizowałem i jakoś nie zostałem ani wyśmiany, ani nie doszło do flejma.


----------



## 0maniek0

Boogie said:


> Powoli *każdy* jest już nim zmęczony.


co to znaczy kazdy?


----------



## takisobiektoś

Awatar do wymiany

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87771855&postcount=6157


----------



## Vanaheim

Radze przyjrzeć się twórczości tego użytkownika:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=936017
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=12800424


----------



## zajf

Proszę o sprawdzenie czy 

*stefandgl* to nie kolejne wcielenia użytkownika wielblad13, wielblad131, wielbladDGL


----------



## hif

0maniek0 said:


> co to znaczy kazdy?


Niech będzie: większość z poznańskiej części forum. Jakakolwiek dyskusja nie ma sensu, kiedy mając brak argumentów ktoś stosuje retorykę męczennika i opozycji wobec wszystkich, a bzdurne teorie ubierane są w niezrozumienie i 'próbę patrzenia z innej perspektywy'. Widać Beton nie miał tyle cierpliwości, co ma względem niego Mateq na co dzień.
Choć z drugiej strony uczciwie trzeba też przyznać, że Pawelski na nikogo epitetami nie rzuca, w każdym razie nie przypominam sobie tego.


----------



## talanar

Pawelski faktycznie jest przykładem podejścia konserwatywno-wstecznego hno: co do typu preferowanej zabudowy i architektury, ale nie odczuwałem go nigdy jako osobnika utrudniającego czytanie wątków czy budującego sobie jakieś teorie. Fakt, był uciśniony (raz mocniej raz mniej) ale też raczej ludzie sie nie starali za bardzo go nie uciskać. Nie jego wina, ze mu sie podoba co mu sie podoba. Trzeba go wyedukować a nie odcinać od źródła wiedzy.


----------



## Mruczek

hif said:


> Niech będzie: większość z poznańskiej części forum. Jakakolwiek dyskusja nie ma sensu, kiedy mając brak argumentów ktoś stosuje retorykę męczennika i opozycji wobec wszystkich, a bzdurne teorie ubierane są w niezrozumienie i 'próbę patrzenia z innej perspektywy'. Widać Beton nie miał tyle cierpliwości, co ma względem niego Mateq na co dzień.


Z drugiej strony też specjalnie za dużo argumentów nie widziałem, za to dużo prób modernistycznego edukowania na zasadzie Gombrowiczowskiego "Jak nie zachwyca, jak zachwyca"? A opozycja wobec wszystkich, OIDP, nie jest karalna na forum dyskusyjnym. Chyba, że celem są zwarte szeregi i jednomyślność.


----------



## zbieraj

Użytkownik *JNP1906*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1481421

I sprawdźcie jego wypowiedzi...

miesiąc za wyzwiska na vm - pm7


----------



## hif

Żeby nie było, choć mnie Pawelski męczył swoją retoryką, nadużywaniem caps locka i emotek, to absolutnie nie popieram wywalania za poglądy. Nie wiem co on tam przeskrobał, więc wstrzymuję się od głosu. Z drugiej strony, będzie trochę wakacji w poznańskich wątkach


----------



## Deeno

Tygrys said:


> Standardowa dla Pawelskiego paplanina o gustach, tym razem w Miss Polski (wątek już nie istnieje, bo budynek nieregulaminowy - przedwojenny, ze zbyt małą ingerencją w formę).
> - Mi się podoba, a wam się nie podoba, a skoro wcześniej u was się podobne podobało, to mnie się tam nie podobało, nie wiem jak to się może podobać albo nie podobać, a nie macie gustu, a nie szanujecie mojego gustu - potem klasyczne udawanie ofiary, bo przecież wszyscy na tym "inteligenckim forum deprecjonują" itd. itp. i końca nie widać. Zaczepki, prowokowanie głupich dyskusji (a raczej kłótni), kąsanie, potem obrażanie się i na końcu stwierdzenie, że to była spoko dyskusja na luzie. Wchodzi się na te wątki, chcąc poczytać merytoryczne wypowiedzi na temat, a tam takie bzdety.


Kwintesencja i 100%-owa definicja tego użytkownika. Tym bardziej prawdziwa, że pochodzi od kogoś spoza 'poznańskich wątków' gdzie jest chyba najbardziej znany ze swojej 'retoryki'.
Ja i Boogie już niemal identyczne definicje formułowaliśmy (również w oparciu o definicję trola z wiki), ale niestety modzi nie pozwalali im przetrwać 
Ja mam na niego włączone [ignore mode], ale brawa dla [BÉTON!BRUT!] za decyzję - jak widać nie tylko ja się 'uwziąłem'


----------



## janex_wwa

Z wątku o SN:


dino2010 said:


> *UWAGA!* Komunikat: Autor tego wpisy został aresztowany na podstawie ustawy ACTA*


Może jakieś upomnienie dla kolegi? Przesadza z tymi linkami, dodatkowo założył temat o tym samym na hydeparku.

Autor komentarza został aresztowany za nic, ot tak na 2 tygodnie/BB


----------



## zajf

mardro2710 said:


> Hau hau hau... pieski już szczekają...


Niezbyt elegancki wpis użytkownika madro2710, który w swojej stopce zaznacza, że "Jestem rozbestwiony ...i tego się będę trzymał".
Na prośbę aby to usunął też zareagował dziwnie.

Proszę, któregoś a moderatorów o lekcję dla kolegi z Lubina, czym jest netykieta.


----------



## mardro2710

^^ tak się składa, że nie można ostatnio nic napisać w "naszych" wątkach, aby koledzy z Wrocławia nie mieli czegoś życzliwego do powiedzenia...

A co do stopki... to wtajemniczeni wiedzą o co chodzi.


----------



## 625

Radek84 ban za uporczywe wrzucanie wszędzie Lwowa.


----------



## zajf

mardro2710 said:


> ^^ tak się składa, że nie można ostatnio nic napisać w "naszych" wątkach, aby koledzy z Wrocławia nie mieli czegoś życzliwego do powiedzenia...


No kiedyś można było pisać co się chce a dziś koledzy z Wrocławia wchodzą i bezczelnie prostują takie informacje jak:
- wschodnia obwodnbica Wrocławia przechodząca przez granice administracyjne miasta,
- 2mld straty na dywidendzie KGHM i 1mld straty na sprzedaży akcji
itd.
Dranie z Wrocławia.

Co i tak nie stanowi usprawiedliwienia dla powyższego tekstu. Proszę moderatorów o wyciągnięcie konsekwencji a przynajmniej o wyedytowanie posta i usunięcie wskazanego przeze mnie fragmentu.


----------



## mardro2710

^^ Po pierwsze ja nie pisałem nic o Wschodniej Obwodnicy Wrocławia,
a po drugie w którym miejscu udowodniłes że to nieprawda?

Wywołujesz tylko napinkę tekstami typu:


zajf said:


> Mam misję. Muszę nieco poprostować chore wyobrażenia pewnych osobników z LGOM


Jak już nie masz czego się czepiać, to czepiasz się ortografów i piszesz nie na temat:


zajf said:


> użyj kropek, przecinków, wielkich liter i napisz to co myślisz po polsku to Ci odpowiem.
> 
> PS. W życiu się z nikim nie "kłuciłem"


A jak cię ignorują, to wyciągasz specjalnie napinkę sprzed kilku stron:


zajf said:


> ^^
> Pozwól, że po raz kolejny (po tym jak leżysz na deskach z głupotami o przekrętach ze sprzedażą 10% akcji KGHM i dywidendą) znokautuję Cię prostym pytaniem.


----------



## zajf

del


----------



## bunkrownik

Proponuje bana dla zajfa za uporczywe trollowanie w wątkach legnicko-głogowskich . 


zajf said:


> Wiedz, że nie jesteś jedyną osobą z regionu, która przeinacza fakty i ma tendencje do zmyślania.


To ja pisałem o tym że wschodnia obwodnica Wrocławia przebiega przez tereny administracyjne Wrocławia, na mapce widać, że w paru miejscach przebiega przez Wroclaw mapka, więc nie pisałem nieprawdy.


----------



## zajf

del


----------



## bunkrownik

del


----------



## zajf

del


----------



## bunkrownik

del


----------



## Mindcrasher

Jak Bydgoszcz z Toruniem hno:


----------



## mkrawcz1

Chyba się Wam wątek pomylił...


----------



## 625

bunkrownik said:


> Ależ już przebiega wcale nie wycofuję się z tego co napisałem, popatrz rondo na skrzyżowaniu WOW z DW455 wraz z urwanym kawałkiem obwodnicy po wschodniej stronie to już teren Wrocławia. Kończę ten drogowy OT, gdyż z tobą nikt jeszcze nie doszedł do porozumienia.


To nie jest drogowy HP. 3 dni.


----------



## Michał78

Tylko mi ten wątek nie działa? :
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=270764&page=478
Chcę wejść na następną stronę, to się nie da...


----------



## mardro2710

625 said:


> To nie jest drogowy HP. 3 dni.


To aby było uczciwie dla użytkownika *zajf* również proponuję.

Jedyna różnica taka, że wyedytował swoje posty wpisując del.


----------



## lulek89

Michał78;87857595 said:


> Tylko mi ten wątek nie działa? :
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=270764&page=478
> Chcę wejść na następną stronę, to się nie da...


Właśnie chciałem to zgłosić. Strona 479 nie wskakuje :dunno:


----------



## mardro2710

lulek89 said:


> Właśnie chciałem to zgłosić. Strona 479 nie wskakuje :dunno:


Strona 479 została zablokowana przez ACTA


----------



## Guest

A teraz pokazuje wam 479.?


----------



## 625

nsolak said:


> A teraz pokazuje wam 479.?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=87857883#post87857883

Ten wątek ma 383 strony.

@mardro2710, Zajf nie rozpoczął tej dyskusji. A Ty ją kontynuujesz.


----------



## ww_lodz

Mogę się zdziwić? Czemu Pawelski został zbannowany???


----------



## demmat

Za swoją merytoryczną działalność w Miss Polski. Ale to ban czasowy. Niestety


----------



## mardro2710

625 said:


> @mardro2710, Zajf nie rozpoczął tej dyskusji. A Ty ją kontynuujesz.


A w takim razie twoim zdaniem kto tutaj zaczął pisać o drogach?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87824265&postcount=7477

Jak już dajesz brigi, to proponuję konsekwentnie.


----------



## ww_lodz

O ja...


----------



## 625

mardro2710 said:


> A w takim razie twoim zdaniem kto tutaj zaczął pisać o drogach?
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87824265&postcount=7477
> 
> Jak już dajesz brigi, to proponuję konsekwentnie.


Podał powody briga. A Wy zaczynacie tu dyskusję o drogach.


----------



## bem

Może jakiegoś briga za wycieczki ad personam do alchemika?:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87781545&postcount=294

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87873496&postcount=302


----------



## pmaciej7

625 said:


> Ten wątek ma 383 strony.


Bo masz ustawione 25 postów na stronę. Domyślnie jest 20 i tak ma większość użytkowników. A wtedy stron jest 479.

Mi strona 479 wchodzi.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Przejrzałem twórczość Pana
*nsm_pl*
Ban za całokształt.


----------



## Tomasz M. Bladyniec

Beton, myślę, że trochę przesadzasz. Zwykle zanim się kogoś zbanuje, wypadałoby przeprowadzić z nim rozmowę na privie, wyjaśniając na czym polega niewłaściwość zachowania i ostrzegając, że dalsze takie postępowanie skończy się banem. Nie trzeba ludziom spuszczać gilotyny na głowę na dzień dobry.


----------



## michael_siberia

A ja się dziwiłem, jakim cudem on jeszcze hasa na wolności i pisze, jakby był naćpany.

Swoją drogą, *madox1* też ma _ciekawy_ styl


----------



## maxam

Reklamowiec: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=937237


----------



## krystiand

Takie doświadczenie na forum, tyle razy sam zgłaszał politykę poza PHP (mnie zgłosił za podobny post), a teraz sam to samo:




zonc said:


> Zastanawiam się kto jest lepszy:
> 
> - prezydent, który kłamie i zmienia zdanie jak mu wygodnie,
> - prezydent, który jest uparty jak wół i trwa przy swoim do upadłego (ale nie kłamie).
> 
> Bruski już planów przenoszenia szkaradnego pomnika z rynku nie ma. A o ile mnie pamięć nie myli wielkie wywody na temat jego wyrzucenia przedstawił już na 1 lub 2 konferencji prasowej, gdyby był kandydatem.
> 
> Niestety nie da się mu tego powiedzieć w twarz. Chowa się za pancernymi drzwiami, otoczony przez doradców i sekretarki, a spotkań z ludem nie chce.


----------



## Conrado

Spamer w wątku!


----------



## youknow

Zamiecione.


----------



## norbis

Bot: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=937765

BTW

Wnioskując po ID usera, niedługo stuknie milion użytkowników na forum!


----------



## mateusz.el

Bot?/Spamer?: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=937781


----------



## mateusz.el

kolejny bot/spamer: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=937765


----------



## youknow

Posprzątane.


----------



## Rafadan

Nie lubię zgłaszać czyichś brudów, ale jeden z użytkowników chyba przekroczył pewną granicę. W awatarze niejakiego Hermana Brunnera jest wizerunek jednego z większych sk... w historii, Oskara Dirlewangera. Jego oddziały składały się z band wypuszczonych z więzień zbrodniarzy i przestępców, zapisały szczególnie ponurą kartę podczas tłumienia Powstania Warszawskiego. Ich zwyczajowym schematem działania było m.in. masowe gwałcenie i mordowanie kobiet znajdujących się w zdobytym budynku. Jak ktoś ciekawy i ma nerwy, polecam poczytać o tym. I wyciągnąć z tego jakieś konsekwencje, bo ja nie mam zamiaru natknąć się po raz drugi na gębę tego sk... przeglądając jakiś temat.

Dowód:
http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/1759/dowdoy.png

Gęba sk...:
http://www.thedarkpaladin.com/Oskar Dirlewanger_files/oskar-d-n.jpg

Wyjaśniam/BB


----------



## skansen

Spamer prosi o bana: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=938018


----------



## takisobiektoś

^^ Szybko się rozprzestrzenia http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88003970&postcount=108


----------



## Bastian.

To już chyba 6 bot z tej samej strony (tej spamującej). Nie da się jej jakoś zablokować ?.


----------



## takisobiektoś

Sam się wystawił :lol:

VVV dzięki


----------



## youknow

Zbanowany.


----------



## Pawelski

Cóż - Tygrysie, Deeno, Boogie - władza (Moderator) z Wami także możecie mnie bez problemu ośmieszać, oczerniać, szkalować w Waszych jednostronnych podsumowaniach - przedstawionych jako prawdy objawione :nuts:. Ja nie śmiem odpowiadać, ustosunkowywać się do tych oszczerstw - bo znów zarobię Bana :bash:. Smutne... Odpowiadając na bezpośrednie zarzuty - wyciągane oceny z innych pozycji Miss i zarzuty nieobiektywności - to ja dostałem karę :nuts:. Kuriozalne...

Kolego Boogie - tak dla Twojej świadomości: zrealizowałem zapowiadane "odejście" - zamknąłem swe wątki zdjęciowe. Ciągle nie mogę zrozumieć o Co Wam z Deeno chodzi? Na odmienne poglądy/podejście się obrażacie? Pax, pax, pax :wave:.


----------



## Offspring

Rafadan said:


> Wyjaśniam/BB


Nie pomogło...

odszczelony / PLH


----------



## 625

Wesoły Romek;87961598 said:


> Ty chłopcze takie rzeczy jadasz? myślałem, że Ty ''francuski piesek'' jak ten Twój z avatara w koronie, zawiodłem się.


Miesiąc, dużo ostatnio miał takich nieeleganckich postów.


----------



## Tygrys

Pawelski said:


> Cóż - Tygrysie, Deeno, Boogie - władza (Moderator) z Wami także możecie mnie bez problemu ośmieszać, oczerniać, szkalować w Waszych jednostronnych podsumowaniach - przedstawionych jako prawdy objawione :nuts:. Ja nie śmiem odpowiadać, ustosunkowywać się do tych oszczerstw - bo znów zarobię Bana :bash:. Smutne... Odpowiadając na bezpośrednie zarzuty - wyciągane oceny z innych pozycji Miss i zarzuty nieobiektywności - to ja dostałem karę :nuts:. Kuriozalne...
> 
> Kolego Boogie - tak dla Twojej świadomości: zrealizowałem zapowiadane "odejście" - zamknąłem swe wątki zdjęciowe. Ciągle nie mogę zrozumieć o Co Wam z Deeno chodzi? Na odmienne poglądy/podejście się obrażacie? Pax, pax, pax :wave:.


Heh, cały schemat, który wcześniej opisałem, tym razem nie w dłuższej dyskusji, lecz w jednym poście. Brak zrozumienia i autorefleksji -> atak -> poczucie osaczenia i niesprawiedliwości -> bycie ofiarą systemu bombardowaną deprecjacjami -> zabranie zabawek -> łagodzenie tonu -> sprowadzenie do żartu/błahostki itp.

Pawelski - nikt tutaj Ciebie nie chce obedrzeć z prawa do Twoich poglądów, ani ich przedstawiania. Chodzi tylko o sposób, w jaki to robisz. Zrozum to, przecież musisz widzieć, jak wyglądają te wymiany zdań z Twoim udziałem. Ile razy zwracano Ci na to uwagę - ile już za to zarobiłeś brigów, ile wątków zostało zepsutych, ile postów wyciętych? Nie prowokuj, nie taplaj się we flejmach, ale myśl swoje i pisz swoje. Można to pogodzić, jeśli się chce. Mniej emocji, więcej meritum. 

p.s.

wydaje mi się, że po prostu lubisz się czasem pokłócić.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Tygrys said:


> wydaje mi się, że po prostu lubisz się czasem pokłócić.


Nieprawda hamie!


----------



## Pawelski

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Nieprawda hamie!


^^
:lol:




Tygrys said:


> Heh, cały schemat, który wcześniej opisałem


^^
Oczywiście. Jakżeż to niezwykle trafnie podsumowałeś :nuts:. Dzięki.


----------



## takisobiektoś

wojasek123 said:


> Jak myślicie. Zdążą przed Ełro 012??:lol:
> Baśka zawsze robi porządek, to na pewna zdążą.:banana:





wojasek123 said:


> Hahaha, Kto jak kto ale paqni Basia najlepiej rozumie polskich podróznych kolei.


Wrzucanie tego samego co dwa dni , chyba nie jest normalne :nuts:

edit: nie wiem komu , ale dzięki za błyskawiczną reakcję


----------



## Conrado

Szczególnie, że ta kobieta jest bardziej żenująca niż śmieszna.


----------



## Conrado

"Piłka Nożna dla Kiboli!, Ole!" - przychodzi taki nowy, mądrzy się, napina, i rzuca takimi cytatami. Niefajnie to przeczytać jako pierwszy post z rana hno:


----------



## 625

podopat said:


> A kolega jak zwykle ma problem z czytaniem,może chopie zrezygnuj z czytania jak masz problem.


Notorycznie pisze strumieniem myśli, także 3 dni.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

zgodnie z tytułem tematu, wnoszę o brig:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88066998&postcount=3286


----------



## HS

Mozna się niezgadzać, ale czy to:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88029573&postcount=2619
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88058764&postcount=2628
już nie podlega pod ostrzeżenie chociaż?


----------



## Han Solo

^^ temat jest wrażliwy, trzeba mieć grubą skórę albo nie wchodzić


----------



## pmaciej7

HS said:


> Mozna się niezgadzać, ale czy to:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88029573&postcount=2619
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88058764&postcount=2628
> już nie podlega pod ostrzeżenie chociaż?


A tak konkretnie o co chodzi?


----------



## HS

_Boś buc_ czy _Ssij se palucha w domu po kryjomu_ nie jest zbyt kulturalne.


----------



## pmaciej7

A porównywanie homoseksualistów do seryjnych gwałcicieli jest? 

No właśnie...


----------



## HS

Kiedy do Was nareszcie dotrze, że nigdy nikogo do niczego nie porównywałem? Chyba nie ma sensu dyskutować z ludźmi, którzy widzą co chcą, a nie co jest. Bo jeśli pytanie:
_- Państwo powinno wspierać wszystkie drogi życiowe obywateli
- Drogi seryjnych gwałcicieli też?_
Uznaje się za homofobię, to chyba homoseksualiści naprawdę są świętymi krowami.


----------



## miglanc

HS said:


> _Boś buc_ czy _Ssij se palucha w domu po kryjomu_ nie jest zbyt kulturalne.


To jest żargon usenetowo-blogowy, niestosowany w "normalnych" wątkach na SSC, więc wyjasniam:

Buc - osoba wypowiadająca się w kwestii naukowej, na której słabo się zna.
Ssanie palucha - zmyślanie faktów.


----------



## beretissimus2046

pmaciej7 said:


> A porównywanie homoseksualistów do seryjnych gwałcicieli jest?
> 
> No właśnie...


Może ja Ci odpowiem. Jest tak jak "*porównywanie*" dorosłych fetyszystów misiów pluszowych o wiele mówiącym nicku do pedofili. Godne potępienia jak najbardziej:banana:


----------



## HS

miglanc said:


> To jest żargon usenetowo-blogowy, niestosowany w "normalnych" wątkach na SSC, więc wyjasniam:
> 
> Buc - osoba wypowiadająca się w kwestii naukowej, na której słabo się zna.
> Ssanie palucha - zmyślanie faktów.


Nie każdy zna ten żargon, więc na przyszłość polecam informowanie od razu o specyficznym znaczeniu używanych wyrazów. W sumie w takim razie kwestia zamknięta jeśli chodzi o mnie.


----------



## PLH

beretissimus2046 said:


> Może ja Ci odpowiem. Jest tak jak "*porównywanie*" dorosłych fetyszystów misiów pluszowych o wiele mówiącym nicku do pedofili. Godne potępienia jak najbardziej:banana:


Dzięki za przypomnienie starej sprawy.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88153142&postcount=16425
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88154473&postcount=16426

bardzo proszę, żeby uspokoić niektórych użytkowników. Nie życzę sobie takich porównań....

O, bardzo słusznie wskazujesz na konieczność uspokojenia. 

Ostrzegałem wielokrotnie, masz 10 dni./BB


----------



## behemot

pmaciej7 said:


> A porównywanie homoseksualistów do seryjnych gwałcicieli jest?
> 
> No właśnie...



No właśnie

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88189148&postcount=19450

miesiąc - pm7


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

euro2102 to nie kto inny jak "słynni" użytkownicy dfgdd, giuly44444 i cztery inne "stadionowe" nicki.

Ban.


----------



## Guest




----------



## el_bartez

Wnoszę o odpoczynek dla tego pana za żenującą wypowiedź


decapitated said:


> Szkoda, ze się nie połamał. Tego fiuciny mi nie szkoda i życzę mu jak najgorzej. Nie zasługuje, aby grać w tak wielkiej drużynie jak Barca.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88246755&postcount=666

A wypowiedź odnośnie tego zdjęcia
http://estaticos03.marca.com/imagen...elona/1328395844_extras_noticia_foton_7_1.jpg


----------



## Bastian.

Tydzień powinien wystarczyć.


----------



## Marceli Szpak

Auto zbanowany ?


----------



## partyzantka

Właśnie przyszłam spytac, za co.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

^^ Z wątku o Stadionie Narodowym:



[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> To jedziemy:
> 
> FLAMES - miesiąc,
> Shagohad - dwa tygodnie,
> Oplaner - tydzień,
> Ukassiu18 - tydzień,
> PanCerka2 - tydzień,
> micha(L) - tydzień,
> Darko1967 - tydzień,
> amebus18, Konrad. - 5 dni,
> sofik, AUTO, ilya_, cyrkiel, EL1908, halskun - 3 dni,
> 
> Bastian., bedicooper, marciink88, swiatowid, Grzadq, larius, Eno, michał_ ostrzeżenie.
> 
> Znowu zapraszam do wątku o Ekstraklasie, gdzie można sobie psy na wszystkich wieszać do woli.


Wszyscy za temat + dodatkowe napinki.


----------



## Bastian.

A to pewnie za psioczenie o tym że nie chcą się zgodzić na mecz Legii i Wisły mimo ze jest zakaz pisania o wszystkim co związane z imprezami na SN.

*Beton*ie czemu mi nie wysłałeś pm o ostrzeżeniu.


----------



## Han Solo

Bastian. said:


> *Beton*-ie


Nie jestem nazistą językowym, ale to jest mocne


----------



## lukaszek89

mamy miedzynarodowego moda  _*sieradzanin1*_


----------



## cichy87

:dunno:


Han Solo said:


> Nie jestem nazistą językowym, ale to jest mocne


To jakaś brutalistyczna wersja Internet Explorera?


del, sorry za spam, nie zauważyłem że piszę w księgach


----------



## Bastian.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1486681

Proszę o zmianę tytułu a mianowicie o rozwinięcie tego skrótu WSW na Warszawskiego Towarzystwa Wioślarskiego bo skrót nic nie mówi czyja to ma być siedziba.


----------



## michael_siberia

Aby na pewno złożyłeś ten wniosek w dobrej księdze?


----------



## Bastian.

Oj pomyliły mi się. Nie wiem jakim cudem bo najechałem na księgę skarg i wniosków a widze że napisałem w tej. 

I dziekuję za realizację postulatu.


----------



## demmat

Proszę o utemperowanie użytkownika B8 
w wątku o SN wrzuca co chwile swoje bzdurne przemyślenia, nie mające nic z merytoryką. Im bliżej końca budowy, tym niższy poziom w tym wątku. Nie chce się już tam zaglądać.


----------



## Polex

^^ + stiwi. Obaj nadają się do przedszkola.


----------



## MichalJ

Wejście smoka 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=941678

^^
smok na Wawel
625


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=941763 agent śpioch!

otszczelony - pm7


----------



## Bastian.

Jaki tam śpioch. Gdyby był śpiochem to by datę rejestracji miał wcześniejszą niż 10 luty.


----------



## hif

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88432920&postcount=4697

spam/reklama..


----------



## esce

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88432952&postcount=14627

Tutaj też - trzeba skasować.


----------



## cyrkiel

> To jedziemy:
> 
> FLAMES - miesiąc,
> Shagohad - dwa tygodnie,
> Oplaner - tydzień,
> Ukassiu18 - tydzień,
> PanCerka2 - tydzień,
> micha(L) - tydzień,
> Darko1967 - tydzień,
> amebus18, Konrad. - 5 dni,
> sofik, AUTO, ilya_, cyrkiel, EL1908, halskun - 3 dni,
> 
> Bastian., bedicooper, marciink88, swiatowid, Grzadq, larius, Eno, michał_ ostrzeżenie.
> 
> Znowu zapraszam do wątku o Ekstraklasie, gdzie można sobie psy na wszystkich wieszać do woli.
> __________________





> You have been *baned* for following reason:
> jak w tytule wąku





> [Praga Południe] Budowa Stadionu Narodowego [Imprezy, bilety, kibice = *brig*]


Żądam satysfakcji:horse:

A tak poważnie, to od jakiegoś czasu głównym tematem są imprezy i trochę głupio, że wiele postów na ten temat zostaje, w sumie nie wiadomo co można napisać, a co nie ( w dodatku człowiek bierze ryzyko briga, a dostaje banem ). 

Obecnie wątek jest zamknięty i to w sumie, na tę chwilę dobrze, ale trzeba to jakoś rozwiązać. Wzorem innych budzących emocje inwestycji proponuję oficjalny wątek, w którym dalej można będzie dyskutować o kończącej się budowie i hydepark merytoryczny, w którym można będzie pisać, o policji, o 5mpx aparatach, o zapowiedzianych gwiazdach o NCSie itp. Z kulturą i sensem oczywiście. Myślę, że taki wątek też jest potrzebny, bo w całej tej zabawie przecież nie chodzi, o to, żeby wylać jak najwięcej betonu, tylko, żeby stworzyć funkcjonalny obiekt.

PS: *Beton* nie musiałeś mi banować od razu całego komputera, wiesz ile ja się namęczyłem, żeby go rozkręcić i znaleźć piny, które muszę zewrzeć żeby ożył:gaah:


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Nie wiem, wszyscy dostali w tym wątku czegoś takiego:










A każda dyskusja o imprezie kończy się starciem czy kibole to aby nie bandyci oraz szeregiem ogólnonarodowych dywagacji na temat mediów szechtera i esbeka ze WSI - Waltera.


----------



## cyrkiel

No to chyba trochę dlatego, że w tytule wyraźnie jest napisane, że o imprezach nie można, a wszyscy piszą, czyli hulaj dusza moda nie ma. Zdaję sobie sprawę, że nie łatwo wszystko załatwiać na bieżąco, ale jednak albo pozwalamy na taki temat dyskusji (oczywiście bez obrażania, nienawiści itp. rzeczy zawartych w regulaminie), albo sztywno trzymamy się zakazu. Pokazówka z banowaniem naraz 15 użytkowników nic nie da, skoro nadal 90% postów jest na "zakazane" tematy.

Niech będzie wątek budowlany i tam bez czytania możesz ciąć i brigować jak ktoś będzie coś wspominał o imprezach i hydepark, gdzie będzie można dać ujście emocjom i próbować razem zrozumieć dlaczego jest tak, a nie inaczej. W hydeparku z założenia też w sumie możesz ciąć bez czytania, więc wszyscy będą


----------



## Bastian.

Wygląda na to że sam poprosił o bana ze względu na to że zmieniły mu się plany życiowe i nie będzie już mieć czasu dla FPW.


----------



## demmat

Ale może po prostu tutaj nie wchodzić. Nie potrzeba tutaj bana.


----------



## 625

Nie macie swoich problemów? Temat zamknięty.


----------



## Boogie

Za co wpn dostał brig?


----------



## mateq

Wydawało mu się, że wczoraj był jego dzień 

Generalnie składowa kilku ostatnich postów, przeważył ten, w którym kazał adamowi2a douczyć się od starszych.


----------



## ardjan

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=305147&page=494 czy można usunąć kilka ostatnich stron z tego wątku, bo zamiast dyskusji o drogach i ulicach mamy dyskusję o energii odnawialnej i stadninach?


----------



## MichalJ

Komuś się chyba fora pomyliły:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=912578


----------



## bloniaq_s8

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88873848&postcount=13736 - brig [wpis w tytule]

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88874219&postcount=13738 ale za to to chyba ban....


----------



## Tomasz M. Bladyniec

Zgłaszam wniosek o zbanowanie użytkownika KGBista. Od wielu tygodni atakuje wątek o Białorusi w otwarty i bezczelny sposób obrażając Polskę i Polaków, pisząc m.in., że Polaków należy zabijać, na Polskę należałoby zrzucić atomówkę, że nie może się doczekać kiedy Polska przestanie istnieć, że takie miejsca, jak masowe mogiły ofiar NKWD w Kuropatach to bardzo dobre miejsce, gdzie powinni leżeć tacy jak my, Polaków nazywa "nowotworerm", pisze też, że:'



KGBista said:


> Nie moge sie doczekac, az szalona monoteistyczna burzuazja katolickiej Polski zaatakuje Panstwo Zwiazkowe Bialorusi i Rosji. Chce zobaczyc atomowa pustynie na terenie zamieszkalym poprzez potomkow Slowian, ktorzy zmutowali.


itd itd.

Moim zdaniem obecność tego człowieka na polskim forum to prowokacja służąca wyłącznie zebraniu gniewnych, niekulturalnych reakcji polskich użytkowników, aby skwapliwie wykorzystać je na białoruskich i rosyjskich wątkach, a także w innych miejscach internetu. Ponadto KGBista cały czas podkreśla, że jest Białorusinem, co moim zdaniem ma wywołać wrogość pomiędzy Polakami i Białorusinami.


----------



## Ulv

Podpisuję się pod wnioskiem wyżej. KGBista zasługuje na bana, jak mało kto na tym forum. Czysty trolling, czysta nienawiść. Manifestacja odrażającego faszyzmu.


----------



## PLH

Załatwione.


----------



## Bastian.

Oj czuję że on wróci.


----------



## pmaciej7

Wawson & Wawson2.... no sami się domyślcie.

Drugie konto podczas briga, a z tego drugiego konta smętne politykowanie.


----------



## Ellilamas

spory OT, przydałoby się kilka brigów dla rozluźnienia atmosfery

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=402890&page=73


----------



## Wesoły Romek

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=928840

Proszę o przejrzenie postów forumowicza i wyciągnięcie wniosków, bo to nic innego jak wklejenie linku do gazety, głupie pytanie i dodanie na końcu '':banana:'', chyba nasze forum to coś więcej prawda?


----------



## demmat

Jak najszybciej unieszkodliwić skutecznie ziomala, który robi chryję w warszawskim wątku.


----------



## kebe

demmat said:


> Jak najszybciej unieszkodliwić skutecznie ziomala, który robi chryję w warszawskim wątku.


Ponawiam - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=947513


----------



## pmaciej7

Ale jak się ten ziomal nazywa?

Łee, kebe mi popsuł dowcip.

Zbanowany.

To znaczy ziomal, nie kebe.


----------



## Han Solo

Sandacz nizinny said:


> Postępowi "antykibole" ramię w ramię z mediami, *milicją *i urzędnikami w kółko będą powtarzać propagandowe bzdury o wspaniałej rodzinnej atmosferze, wielkim sukcesie organizacyjnym i kulturalnym dopingu bez "bandytów stadionowych".
> Muszą powtarzać to dosyć często, bo wyraźnie widać, że od dłuższego czasu na meczach reprezentacji jest wielka lipa, a i z organizacją nie jest tak różowo, jak to pięknie *milicja *nam przedstawia. Dlatego propaganda sukcesu musi być intensywna, aby przesłonić rzeczywistość


Staram się wykazać dużą cierpliwością i poszanowaniem odmiennych poglądów, ale wytłuszczone fragmenty zostały tak napisane, aby być obraźliwymi. Porównania do milicji czy ZOMO znamy z polityki, a ta powinna zostać w PHP.

Proszę o chociaż zwrócenie uwagi.


----------



## PLH

2 dni.

Niektórym się chyba za dużo wydaje.


----------



## janex_wwa

Do odstrzału, reaktywował się:


MrHavoc said:


> Reaktywacja systemu zakończona:lol: Admin to mi może skoczyć ze swoim banem. Jak ja zrobię jemu ban systemu to będzie już znacznie gorzej:cheers:
> A po pejsiarzach będę jeździł tyle ile mi się podoba tak jak oni robią to wobec nas blokując przy okazji inwestycje polskich firm. Jesteście świadkami egzekwowania zasady, że o żydach można pisać albo tylko dobrze albo w ogóle. Natomiast po Polakach, katolikach itp., można jeździć na całego. Widzę, że większość forumowiczów z namaszczeniem używa słowa "żyd" w tekście. To jest właśnie efekt semickich mediów które piorą mózgi Polaków każdego dnia.
> 
> Dzisiaj czytałem info w metrze, że czosnkowa HGW nie zgadza się na 180 m dla "chrześcijańskiego" wieżowca kurii i żądają obcięcia, cytuję: "o kilkadziesiąt" metrów wysokości. Nadal wierzycie w bajki o tolerancji? Kto kogo nie toleruje. Na szczęście deweloper, z którym współpracuje kuria ma jaja i swego czasu zapowiedzieli wprost, że HGW nie będzie wiecznie prezydentem i poczekają na zmianę władzy. Szlag mnie trafia bo była najnowsza wizka podwójnej wieży. Naprawdę fajny projekt (ale nie żydowski, więc go niepolskie władze blokują). Tu chodzi po prostu o zdobycie monopolu na warszawską powierzchnię biurowo-mieszkaniową w wysokościowcach. Druga sprawa, z którą spotykam się zawodowo, to istnienie jednej wielkiej organizacji przestępczej poczynając od HGW a kończąc na gminie żydowskiej i firmach krzakach z izraela. Mechanizm działa w ten sposób, że ich rodacy we władzach Warszawy przekazują za bezcen działki o ogromnej wartości dla różnych instytucji żydowskich na cele kulturalne. Odbywa się to w zaciszach gabinetów. Po jakimś czasie jest przekwalifikowanie gruntu na cele komercyjne i gmina żydowska sprzedaje takie działki lub budynki za milionowe stawki różnym inwestorom. Oczywiście nie muszę chyba pisać, że tylko miasto nie ma z tego nic (nie licząc strat poniesionych na skutek bezpłatnego przekazania nieruchomości na cele "kulturalne"), ani mieszkań stolicy. Część tych pieniędzy idzie na prywatne konta urzędników, którzy załatwili przyznanie działki lub obiektu na cele kulturalne. Konta są oczywiście poza systemem banków Unii, w różnych rajach podatkowych. I w ten sposób rozkradają mienie Polaków. Przykładem są chociażby rozpadające się kamienice na ul. Próżnej.
> 
> Tymczasem prace na wieży Cosmopolitana trwają codziennie do około 23.00.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=89243059#post89243059

bunga - pm7


----------



## janex_wwa

Przepraszam za post pod postem, ale od razu warto by uprzątnąć jeszcze dalszy ciąg, z tego samego wątku:


dzizass said:


> Proszę o konkretne sumy, co dokładnie zostało przekazane, komu, o jakiej wartości, jakim instytucjom, dowody przelewów pieniędzy itd. Jeżeli takowych nie posiadasz to sie zwyczajnie zamknij.
> W przypadku HGW, proszę o wskazanie dokumentacji (np. aktów urodzenia lub zgonów przodków) jej pochodzenia żydowskiego lub dokumentację posiadania podwójnego obywatelstwa polsko-izraelskiego lub dokument dot. przynależności HGW do gminy żydowskiej. Jeżeli takowych nie posiadasz to się zwyczajnie zamknij.
> A tak w ogóle, to chyba czas żeby dyskusję uporządkował moderator.





Jakub said:


> A Ty co adwokat HGW? Nie, więc się zamknij.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=89244594#post89244594


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

martin - 3 tygodnie za ciągłe inwektywy i ad personam.


----------



## drugastrona

Tera wreszcie wyszło na jaw, ktury z moderatoruw jest rzydem i usuwa niewygodnyh swiadkuw swego niecnego procederu, no i kto jest konfidętem hno: Ale RedŁocz czuwa, tagrze miejcie sie na baczności. Długo was znajdo?


----------



## Mruczek

Widzę, że mnie ciekawa dyskusja ominęła


----------



## Petr

Też czuję niedosyt


----------



## SuperDarling

Wnoszę o odpoczynek dla użytkownika *PrzemekZG*, który nieustannie próbuje uwzględnić wyższość Zielonej Góry nad wszystkim oraz świadomie próbuje tworzyć wojenki zielonogórsko-gorzowskie. 

Tu: KLIK1

Tu: KLIK2 i KLIK 2.1

I tu : KLIK3

A także tu: KLIK4


----------



## Guest

^^
On po prostu nie kuma tego forum


----------



## SuperDarling

nsolak said:


> ^^
> On po prostu nie kuma tego forum


Więc może odpoczynek sprawi, że zrozumie, iż to nie jest forum gazety lubuskiej. Zresztą już był upominany a nie zmienia swojego "stylu" .:gaah:


----------



## bloniaq_s8

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=89266938&postcount=4798 brig?

Poprawione / PLH

^^ thx


----------



## 625

SuperDarling said:


> Wnoszę o odpoczynek dla użytkownika *PrzemekZG*, który nieustannie próbuje uwzględnić wyższość Zielonej Góry nad wszystkim oraz świadomie próbuje tworzyć wojenki zielonogórsko-gorzowskie.
> 
> Tu: KLIK1
> 
> Tu: KLIK2 i KLIK 2.1
> 
> I tu : KLIK3
> 
> A także tu: KLIK4


Miesiąc. Jeszcze raz i ban.


----------



## Wesoły Romek

Wesoły Romek;89007367 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=928840
> 
> Proszę o przejrzenie postów forumowicza i wyciągnięcie wniosków, bo to nic innego jak wklejenie linku do gazety, głupie pytanie i dodanie na końcu '':banana:'', chyba nasze forum to coś więcej prawda?


Więc? Nic koledzy modowie nie poradzicie? 

Proszę dzisiejszy post: 



stranieri said:


> Dworzec tramwajowy przy Centralu? Nie chce mi się wierzyć że coś takiego u nas w mieście powstanie, za bardzi nie ufam projektom, które chce wpowadzić nasza lokalna władza. Dużo szumu, piękne wizualizacje ale jak co do czego to się nie da lub nie ma kasy. :banana:


----------



## Clash_tekin

Czy aby trochę nie przesadzasz? Tego użytkownika jeszcze spokojnie można poddać socjalizacji.


----------



## Falubaz

625 said:


> Miesiąc. Jeszcze raz i ban.


Czy to aby nie przesada?
W żadnym z podanych linków nie ma niczego godnego potępienia.
Nie wyzywa, nie obraża, nie jątrzy. Nie podaje kłamliwych informacji, żaden z zarzutów nie jest prawdą. Przeczytałem podane posty i nie zgadzam się na ukaranie tego użytkownika. W wątkach bydgosko-toruńskich to i zdarzają się tacy, ale w tym wypadku to nie jest lekka przesada, ale grubo przesadzone działanie.


----------



## Maciekmoc

Nacjonalista said:


> Nie chcę robić offtopów, bo to temat o tramwajach a nie o degeneratach społeczeństwa, ale odpiszę Ci. Niech będzie ze dam się sprowokować narażając się na bana.
> 
> Kogo promuje Palikot i jego świta dobrze wiemy, liczne pedalstwo, tranzystory, zabijanie nienarodzonych dzieci + wywyższanie na piedestały lewactwa i obrzucanie błotem tego co polskie. Krótkomówiąc cały ten patologiczny cyrk powinno się zdelegalizować i strącić do piekieł.
> 
> Jeżeli ktoś jeszcze ma ochotę podjąć dyskusję na ten temat, proszę moderatora o przeniesienie postów do wątku "hyde park" (o ile coś takiego istnieje), bo jak już mówiłem nie chcę robić offtopów.
> 
> P.S Czekam na atak tolerancyjnych euroentuzjastów


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=89384815&postcount=15292

Za ten brak kultury i obraźliwe słowa (pedalstwo, tranzystory, lewactwo) wnioskuję o ukaranie tego użytkownika. Nie wnikam w niczyje poglądy ale na tym forum od zawsze istniał dość wysoki poziom dyskusji.


----------



## Mruczek

Maciekmoc said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=89384815&postcount=15292
> 
> Za ten brak kultury i obraźliwe słowa (pedalstwo, tranzystory, lewactwo) wnioskuję o ukaranie tego użytkownika. Nie wnikam w niczyje poglądy ale na tym forum od zawsze istniał dość wysoki poziom dyskusji.


Co to są tranzystory? 

Tzn. domyślam się, że akurat w tym kontekście nie chodzi o półprzewodnikowe wzmacniacze sygnału elektrycznego.


----------



## 625

Falubaz said:


> Czy to aby nie przesada?


Tak, przesada, ładować się z ZG do wątków gorzowskich z trollowaniem.


----------



## mkrawcz1

Mruczek said:


> Co to są tranzystory?
> 
> Tzn. domyślam się, że akurat w tym kontekście nie chodzi o półprzewodnikowe wzmacniacze sygnału elektrycznego.


http://www.miejski.pl/slowo-Tranzystor


----------



## truman-lodge

625 said:


> Tak, przesada, ładować się z ZG do wątków gorzowskich z trollowaniem.


Doprawdy, to już niektórzy torunianie więcej trollują w wątku o metropolii bydgoskiej i krzywda im się nie dzieje...


----------



## 625

truman-lodge said:


> Doprawdy, to już niektórzy torunianie więcej trollują w wątku o metropolii bydgoskiej i krzywda im się nie dzieje...


Wczorajszy komentarz do polla o nowym wrocławskim terminalu:



> *Gdyby Urząd Marszałkowski był w Bydgoszczy, a nie w Toruniu, to też byśmy taki mieli *
> Gdyby babcia miała wąsy, to by była dziadkiem.
> 9. Byłoby 10, ale głupia zawiść.


3 dni.


----------



## Elvenking

Kibice przenoszący swoje city vs. city na tematy o architekturze powinni być bezwzględnie tępieni. Ogólnie wydaje mi się, że mocno zwiększyła się liczba chamstwa i incydentów odkąd pojawiła się duża ilość wątków stadionowych.


----------



## janex_wwa

625 said:


> Kibic nie lubiący Wrocławia, majzner, pół roku bana za 1 w pollu wrocławskiego terminala.


Pragnę uprzejmie podkablować, że markus1234 załatwił kilka dodatkowych jedynek:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=983382&page=34
hno:


----------



## NorthPole

Akurat markus to przypadek country vs. country, a jeszcze ściślej nacja vs. nacja :cripes:


----------



## michal.j

NorthPole said:


> Akurat markus to przypadek country vs. country, a jeszcze ściślej nacja vs. nacja :cripes:


Przede wszystkim to przypadek skrajnej głupoty


----------



## Han Solo

> Last edited by markus1234; Today at 08:59 PM.


Już coś zmieniał.


----------



## takisobiektoś

janex_wwa said:


> Pragnę uprzejmie podkablować, że markus1234 załatwił kilka dodatkowych jedynek:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=983382&page=34
> hno:


Mam nadzieję, że markus podzieli los majznera hno:


----------



## janex_wwa

O, lecą bany


----------



## 625

Markus ban ostateczny. Niemcy po 7 dni bana.




markus1234 said:


> Hier was typisch Osteuropäisches
> 
> Ein User wurde für ein halbes Jahr gebannt
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=89603502&postcount=7644
> 
> weil er es gewagt hatte (na sowas Unerhörtes) seine freie Meinung zu äußern und in dem Poll nur einen Punkt zu vergeben.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1495786
> 
> :crazy:
> 
> Vielleicht sollten wir dort alle mal mit der "1" voten und den dortigen Mods etwas Demokratieverständnis vermitteln.


----------



## skansen

Nareszcie.


----------



## krystiand

9000 postów - pięknie trafił na tego bana :troll:


----------



## pmaciej7

del


----------



## Han Solo

prawie 9 lat... kawał życia... :|


Nie rozumiem gościa. Kiedyś go broniłem, bo myślałem, że jest tylko kontrowersyjny, ale ostatnie miesiące wskazywały na jakieś rozdwojenie jaźni... :nuts:


----------



## janex_wwa

KingNick również wstawił jedyneczkę:angel:


----------



## Tygrys

Straszna dziecinada z tymi jedynkami. hno:

--------------------------

fernando.gomulya

^^

Spamer, prawie codziennie atakuje userów "życzeniami" urodzinowymi - ta sama formułka (bezosobowy adresat), gdzie oprócz "życzeń" widnieje na dole link do jakiejś fotogalerii. W zwykłych postach też tylko się reklamuje. Widzę na Jego profilu, że niektórzy dziękują za życzenia (ma 29 friendsów - na 14 postów to niezły wynik ), inni dziękują z wyraźnym dystansem i zaskoczeniem, a pewnie większość widzi o co chodzi, tylko nie reagują na oczywisty spam, bo im nie wypada. W sumie facet sprytnie to sobie wymyślił. Myślę, że powinno się zakończyć ten cyrk.


----------



## Han Solo

> Typisch Osteuropäisch / Typical Eastern European


W ogóle co to jest za wątkek ?? :nuts:


----------



## el nino

Trup się ściele gęsto


----------



## kaspric

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Beck's

Han Solo said:


> W ogóle co to jest za wątkek ?? :nuts:


Majacy na celu uswiadomienie Niemcow, ze oprocz Europy zachodniej istnieje jeszcze Europa wschodnia czyli cos znacznie gorszego:lol:


----------



## janex_wwa

janex_wwa said:


> KingNick również wstawił jedyneczkę:angel:


A dodatkowo merced12, Cedar Teeth, Jonny Gee, Splish, cjav, loadbang. Teraz będą po złości lecieć...

Pironi - ten dał 2, ale to pewnie przez pomyłkę


----------



## Guest

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=79097


----------



## Iluminat

Jana jeszcze zbanujcie. Co prawda nie zagłosował ale podejrzewam, że też nie byłby zachwycony tym cudem architektury.


----------



## jumping_jack

decyzja w sumie sluszna z punktu widzenia administracji forum bo brigowano i za glupie tagi wiec to nic nowego ale nie zbyt sprytna wizerunkowo, zaczelo sie jatrzenie i nie ma skybaru bez germanskiej martyrologi co tylko poglebia stereotyp poland strong! to troche jak z ta mongolska rodzina ktora zlamala prawo imigracyjne, nie bylo potrzeby robienia lapanki na miescie przy uzyciu antyterrorystow...

mysle ze definitywny ban dla markusa to za ciezka kara, facet ostatnio balansowal miedzy nowa a stara ojczyzna w dosc dziecinny sposob bo to nie byla jego pierwsza akcja ze zwolywaniem posilkow zza odry ale nigdy nie byl chamski ani arogancki personalnie do nikogo, jest cala masa uzytkownikow saczaca jadem ktora trzymajac sie niby wyznaczonych regul o wiele bardziej degraduje poziom forum. zadko sie z nim zgadzalem w sprawach swiatopogladowych i nie popieram jego wstawek ale gosciu byl spoko, z reszta ostatnio nawet na fpw nie pisywal...


----------



## Han Solo

^^
Zwoływanie posiłków zza Odry w polskiej tradycji nigdy nie jest "spoko"...


Ja myślę odwrotnie - co markus nam wypisywał, to wypisywał, ale prowokowanie [nie pierwsze!] antypolskich flejmów z powodu jakiś jego osobistych żali to właśnie jest przegięcie.


----------



## jumping_jack

w tradycji dzieci bawiacych sie w piaskownicy i wyganiajacych pod swoja klatke/blok napewno nie, wsrod doroslych facetow na forum dyskusyjnym tak zwolywanie jak i fochy z tego powodu sa "lekko" zenujace...


----------



## Han Solo

No markus zachował się żenująco i ci, którzy dali się sprowokować tez [nie tylko głosowali na :1: ale także rzucali obraźliwymi tekstami do 625].

Jedyne co mnie "martwi" to ten niemiecki mod, bo chyba dostało mu się odłamkiem i nie wiem czy nie będzie z tego jaka afera.


ps. rzuciłem żarcikiem w tamtym wątku, mam nadzieję że to załagodzi wzburzenie  Dobranocka


----------



## jumping_jack

afera juz jest, przegladnij skybary


----------



## capo_di_tutti_capi

Han Solo said:


> Jedyne co mnie "martwi" to ten niemiecki mod, bo chyba dostało mu się odłamkiem i nie wiem czy nie będzie z tego jaka afera.


Jeśli dał się wciągnąć w prowokację markusa, to już jego sprawa i problem...


----------



## Mindcrasher

jumping_jack said:


> afera juz jest, przegladnij skybary


chociażby
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1497971


----------



## lukaszek89

Han Solo said:


> ^^
> Zwoływanie posiłków zza Odry w polskiej tradycji nigdy nie jest "spoko"...
> 
> 
> Ja myślę odwrotnie - co markus nam wypisywał, to wypisywał, ale prowokowanie [nie pierwsze!] antypolskich flejmów z powodu jakiś jego osobistych żali to właśnie jest przegięcie.



zeby to bylo pierwszy raz... hno:

zreszta za afere ktora wywolal powinien byc ukrzyzowany.

Wyszlo ze nasz zlowrogi rezim ocenzurowal dobrodusznych wolnosciowych sasiadow i nawet ich fü... moda hno:


----------



## capo_di_tutti_capi

^^
Za taką akcję, ban dla markusa powinien być dożywotni. Wcześniej uważałem, że - mimo wielu wpadek - potrafił tutaj pisać rzeczowo. Teraz się znowuż obraził i co gorsze- wybrał dość podły sposób na odegranie się.


----------



## Mr. America

Jeśli wolno mi wyrazić opinię, to cała ta sprawa była niepotrzebna. Po pierwsze, niepotrzebna była prowokacja markusa (nie pierwsza zresztą), ale i może nie potrzebna była też aż tak ostra reakcja 625 wobec Niemców (nie wiem, może rzeczywiście uwierzyli markusowi, może nie znali jego wybryków tak dobrze jak my). Teraz zrobiła się afera, oberwał erbse (który chyba faktycznie robił dobrą robotę jako moderator) i wizerunkowo znowu wychodzimy na Polaków-awanturników. Nie wiem, nie mnie to oceniać (a i nie chce się narazić moderacji), ale wydaje mi się, że można było całą sprawę jakoś łagodniej załatwić.

A teraz zmykam i broń Boże nikomu się nie narażam :runaway:


----------



## michal.j

Pewne są trzy rzeczy:
1. markus nie będzie miał już okazji do robienia głupot
2. terminal we Wrocławiu zyskał międzynarodową sławę
3. gdańskie lotnisko będzie bezkonkurencyjne, jeśli chodzi o oceny (chyba, że podeślemy tam paru Niemców)
Dwa plusy, jeden minus. Nie ma tragedii.

A swoją drogą, ciekaw jestem jak by się zachowali Polacy w obliczu podobnej afery. Niemcy są zupełnie ślepi na argumenty, poszli ślepo za charyzmą markusa i dalej się tego twardo trzymają.


----------



## lukaszek89

No dobra tylko po co takie wjazdy na obce forum? Wyobrazacie sobie odwrotna sytuacje? Skonczyloby sie tak samo dla nas. Oni dobrze wiedzieli jaki jest Markus. Zreszta wystarczy sobie poczytac jego zlosliwosci i przesmiewki na niemieckim fotum, tego co wie i widzial wiecej od prostych rodakow.


----------



## Dzwonsson

markus zastosował podstęp, sprowokował polskie wojska by zaatakowały niemiecką radiostację, jutro wybuchnie wojna. :lol:


----------



## toonczyk

michal.j said:


> A swoją drogą, ciekaw jestem jak by się zachowali Polacy w obliczu podobnej afery. Niemcy są zupełnie ślepi na argumenty, poszli ślepo za charyzmą markusa i dalej się tego twardo trzymają.


Zauważ, że w efekcie tej afery, z "naszej" strony też poszły bardzo liczne głosy na 10 od osób, które nigdy wcześniej do tego działu nawet nie zaglądały...

A markus się gdzieś tam śmieje, że taki raban mu się udało wywołać na odchodnym.


----------



## Iluminat

lukaszek89 said:


> No dobra tylko po co takie wjazdy na obce forum? Wyobrazacie sobie odwrotna sytuacje? Skonczyloby sie tak samo dla nas. Oni dobrze wiedzieli jaki jest Markus. Zreszta wystarczy sobie poczytac jego zlosliwosci i przesmiewki na niemieckim fotum, tego co wie i widzial wiecej od prostych rodakow.


Stawiałbym raczej, że skończyłoby się na wymianie paru nieprzyjemnych postów i tyle, Polskie forum jest bardziej restrykcyjny niż większość albo nawet wszystkie inne na SSC, może pomijając jakieś małe arabskie itd. gdzie też nie lubią krytyki np. ryzykowne byłoby zakładanie tematów o wolności zachodniej sahary na podforum Marokańskim.


----------



## lukaszek89

^^IMO mysle ze gdyby pojawil sie taki post u nas zeby glosowac na 1 u Niemcow- i nasi modowie by to zobaczyli skonczlo by sie tak samo pewnie, i permabanem dla pomyslodawcy, zwlaszcza jesli mialby gruba kartoteke.


----------



## Iluminat

^^Zdaje się, że u nich to właśnie najwyższa ocena ale nieważne, tak naprawdę sam fakt, że tak obchodzi nas jakiś poll jest dla większości zagranicznych forumowiczów niezrozumiały a Polskie zasady przesadnie surowe i zwyczajnie głupie. 
To trochę jak z tym niedorozwiniętym Pakistańczykiem który chciał śpiewać o króliczkach i miłości w Chinach ale źli ludzie chcieli go wykorzystać jako przemytnika i skazano go na śmierć. Mimo, że wyrok był zgodny z Chińskim prawem sprawa wywołała na zachodzie sprzeciw i oburzenie. Zresztą podobnie jest z zachodnimi przemytnikami w krajach takich jak Tajlandia którzy cierpią przecież tylko te same niewygody co miejscowi a często nawet mniejsze bo mają pieniądze na łapówki rozumiesz do czego zmierzam?

Poza tym nie wiem po co 625 zadzierał z Erbse który nota bene mimo mniejszych uprawnień jest od niego bardziej popularny i na pewno mu tego nie zapomni. Prawdopodobnie narobił sobie dzisiaj sporo wrogów i raczej nie da się już tego w pełni odkręcić. Jego pozycja jako administratora będzie teraz zagrożona i jeśli podobna sytuacja się kiedyś powtórzy pewnie ją straci bo dla nich to trochę człowiek znikąd który przeszkadza ich kumplom a zbanował dzisiaj parę lubianych osób.


----------



## skansen

Nawet jak 625 przypłaci funkcją za tę akcję, to przynajmniej odejdzie w chwale, jako ten, który postawił się, zamiast biadolić, że nas biją.


----------



## Mr. America

Albo w niesławie, jako ten, który zbyt ostro zareagował, w skutek czego straciliśmy na FPW admina (oby nie!)


----------



## Tygrys

^^

Dokładnie.



Iluminat said:


> To zależy czy myślisz o wyższości moralnej czy jakichś bardziej praktycznych konsekwencjach,


Myślę o trzeźwości osądu, obiektywizmie, zwykłej sprawiedliwości.



Iluminat said:


> zresztą to co dla nas jest logiczne niekoniecznie będzie takim dla innych.


Coś jak "inne standardy czystości", jak to było w słynnym przypadku proszków do prania? Ja tam myślę, że logika jest kojarzeniem faktów i niepodważalnych argumentów i jeśli ktoś kojarzy to inaczej, to po prostu mija się z logiką, kierując się emocjami i innymi czynnikami.



Iluminat said:


> Dla większość kara będzie niewspółmierna do czynu bo to tylko głupie głosowanie, zresztą tak naprawdę zostali ukarani nie za sam czyn lecz intencje a to już kontrowersyjne.


Głupie losowanie, a afera powstała dlatego, bo grupka osób, zrobiona w konia przez jednego usera postanowiła bronić "wolności słowa" w tymże głupim głosowaniu. I myślę, że zostali ukarani za czyn.

A poza tym nasze głosowanie nie jest tylko głupią zabawą, bo jest nagłaśniane przez media i śledzone przez wiele osób z branży i nie tylko. Soboleus ma sporo roboty z rocznymi zestawieniami, ma system podliczający głosy, poświęca swój czas, inni poświęcają swój czas na uczciwe głosowanie, komentowanie - wszystkim okazano brak szacunku w imię przeprowadzonej na ślepo akcji, popartej wyimaginowanymi argumentami. Jak się wchodzi w obce środowisko, to wypada się zapoznać z zasadami i obyczajami tam panującymi. Założę się, że żadna osoba z tych broniących wolności jedynkowiczów nigdy wcześniej nie zaglądała do naszego działu Miss Polski. Bardzo arogancko i bez kultury.



Iluminat said:


> Teraz powstało wrażenie, że zakompleksieni Polacy pozwalają głosować tylko na 10 bo jak nie to urażona duma w nacjonalistycznej Europie Wschodniej niema wolności słowa itd.


Chyba tylko u ludzi kierujących się stereotypami, czyli u ludzi głupich. Takimi nie warto się przejmować, szkoda czasu.


----------



## jwojcie

ech...:


Iluminat said:


> It's nothing new, most polish forums I know have nazi moderation. Sometimes people get banned for silly reason like starting a thread in the wrong section, "too short posts", "strong language", "attacking without arguments", off topic, grammatical mistakes (if you don't get banned expect up to 10 people explaining you how dump and uneducated you are) etc.


tzw. żal ... ściska... 

Nie wiem czy ta cała sytuacja nie jest dobrym startem do poddania rozwadze banowania tych wszystkich obrońców "Dobrego imienia Polski i Polaków" na forach wszelakich... opinia, o którą drżą tu co poniektórzy jest prostą pochodną tego typu tekstów jak ten powyżej z marnej jakości porównaniami i niemądrymi uogólnieniami. Nazi? Naprawdę? hno:


----------



## zygzak

Powrót trola *bart123*:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=89634981&postcount=1321


----------



## michael_siberia

To chyba chodziło o inne fora, niż SSC. Paru naszych się żaliło już, że gdzie indziej byli banowani za byle co (np. *batmans* został zbanowany z jakiegoś forum motoryzacyjnego za to, że chciał się zapytać o pewne kwestie techniczne związane z zakupem [albo sprzedażą, nie pamiętam] auta tejże marki).

Sami zresztą często mówimy "spadaj na onet", gdy ktoś trolluje bez choćby krztyny wiedzy w danym temacie.

PS Myślę, że za "Polska strong" albo "Niemcy strong" na forum innego kraju powinny lecieć tygodniowe brigi.


----------



## 625

Iluminat, ile masz kont? Teraz przegiąłeś:




Iluminat said:


> It's nothing new, most polish forums I know have nazi moderation.


----------



## Dzwonsson

@625: "nazi moderator" to oczywiście zbyt mocne określenie, ale prawdą jest, że na wielu forach (choć nie tylko polskich) moderator to "car, boh i ruskij naczalnik", który urządza sobie z forum prywatny folwark. Doceniam waszą [modów] pracę na FPW, ogarnąć tak wielkie forum to nie lada wyczyn, ale banowanie innych modków (erbse), zasłużonych userów (Iluminat), bo ktoś napisał o kilka słów za dużo? IMO przekroczyłeś swoje kompetencje, wystarczyło usunąć parę postów i wysłać parę PMek z ostrzeżeniami i po sprawie, cała ta zabawa w szeryfa zaprowadzającego spokój na dzikim zachodzie była zbędna. I nie piszę tego by komukolwiek dowalić, tylko by zwrócić uwagę, że takie sprawy można załatwiać pokojowo.


----------



## Mindcrasher

No wiecie Wy co...


----------



## lukaszek89

przezywaja jak stonka wykopki


Erbse zostal trwale zdetronizowany?


----------



## Krzycho

^^
:lol:


----------



## NorthPole

Han Solo said:


> Typisch Osteuropäisch / Typical Eastern European
> 
> 
> 
> W ogóle co to jest za wątek ?? :nuts:
Click to expand...

Typowo niemiecki :lol:

(choć na DLM był, a może wciąż jeszcze jest, podobny; każdy, włącznie ze wschodnimi Europejczykami, leczy tam swoje kompleksy różnej maści).


FPW/SSC ma czasami swoje przesilenia. Poprzednie było przed zimowym, w tym roku wystąpiło w okolicach równonocy. Ewidentny wpływ gwiazd na forum :nuts:


michal.j said:


> [...]
> Dwa plusy, jeden minus. Nie ma tragedii.


Ja widzę same plusy 



toonczyk said:


> Zauważ, że w efekcie tej afery, z "naszej" strony też poszły bardzo liczne głosy na 10 od osób, które nigdy wcześniej do tego działu nawet nie zaglądały...


Przyznaję, że w ponad 90% przypadków moje głosy w tym podforum sprowokowane były linkami, ale 10/10 dałem z czystym sumieniem uważając, że to pewnie najbardziej estetyczna realizacja terminala w Polsce.


toonczyk said:


> A markus się gdzieś tam śmieje, że taki raban mu się udało wywołać na odchodnym.


Nie wiem jak jest u innych, ale mnie osobiście śmiech markusa poza SSC nie drażni (też myślałem kiedyś, że po prostu ma kontrowersyjne poglądy, ale jest różnica pomiędzy poglądem, z którym można się nie zgadzać, a karykaturą wywodu, którą posługiwali się jak dotąd wyłącznie niektórzy politycy).

Co do "preemptive strike" na niemieckie forum nie mam zdania. Zgadzam się jednak z tymi, którzy twierdzą, że w czasach pokoju to może szkodzić międzynarodowemu pijarowi. Tygodniowy brig to wciąż brig (czyli poważna sprawa) i na innych forach tak to jest odbierane.


----------



## Wicked dj

no cóż...szerzej komentować całej sprawy mi się nie chce, niemniej uważam że markusowi ban należał się jak chłopu ziemia... wyjątkowo sfrustrowany i trudny przypadek....a swoją drogą Iluminat popłynął na dobre czy czasowo ?


----------



## Conrado

Popieram dzisiejszą akcję. Porządek musi być i dobrze, że 625 ma jaja żeby podjąć decyzje, które trzymają tu wysoki poziom.


----------



## takisobiektoś

^^ Amen.


----------



## Beck's

Dokładnie. Jak ktoś na nas pluje, to nie udawajmy że deszcz pada. Zresztą nie ma znaczenia czy Polak czy Niemiec, tak samo by poleciał gdyby złamał regulamin(a Markus i spółka złamali).


----------



## kaspric

Ja również napiszę wyrazy poparcia. Czasami wydaje mi się, że forum jest trzymane za krótko, ale tak oczywisty trolling musi być karany. To nie piaskownica.


----------



## Fallout

Ciekawa akcja z tymi masowymi banami Niemców, choć moim zdaniem 625 dał się ponieść nerwom.

Ban za 1 w pollu dla tego pierwszego typka to chyba przesada. Rozumiem że niektórzy traktują te polle poważnie, robią rankingi itp. ale 1 głos przy tak dużej ilości jaka tam pada nie ma znaczenia. Gdyby gość regularnie dawał 1 wrocławskim budynkom to może i miałoby to sens, ale tak sprawia to wrażenie, że moderacja działa wybiórczo. No i jeszcze fakt że sam 625 jest z Wrocławia... Pytanie czy pilnuje tak uważnie wszystkich polli, czy tylko "swoich"?

Późniejsze występy Markusa i gości z Niemiec niewątpliwie były trollingiem, ale może należało okazać pewną "wrażliwość kulturową"? Oni na swoim forum mają inne podejście, nie biorą takich rzeczy tak na poważnie. Pytanie: czy nie dałoby się ich zbanowac tylko z FPW? Chyba jest taka możliwość, bo wiem że na Skybarze siedzi gość, który nie ma wstępu na Euroscrapers.

Natomiast ban dla Iluminata to już przegięcie. Po pierwsze, nie pisał osobiście o 625 czy nawet o tym forum (pomijając, że wg mnie komentarze nt. moderacji to nie powód do bana), po drugie polski mod powinien trzymać się polskiego forum. Będziesz 625 teraz ganiał każdą wypowiedź o Tobie czy FPW na całym SSC?


----------



## michal.j

Fallout said:


> Natomiast ban dla Iluminata to już przegięcie. Po pierwsze, nie pisał osobiście o 625 czy nawet o tym forum


Oczywiście, że pisał o tym forum i o 625. Przeczytaj dokładnie pierwsze cztery słowa w wypowiedzi Iluminata.


----------



## deteroos

Fallout said:


> Po pierwsze, nie pisał osobiście o 625 czy nawet o tym forum (pomijając, że wg mnie komentarze nt. moderacji to nie powód do bana), *po drugie polski mod powinien trzymać się polskiego forum*.


Doprawdy? Sieradzanin1 i PLH też? Czy może mają czyhać na posty po polsku?hno: Po drugie - 625 nie jest zwykłym modem.

W swoim skybarze czy na DLM mogą sobie Niemcy wypisywać jakie chcą bzdury (a wypisują czasami takie, że włos się jeży...) ale niech tego bagienka do nas nie przenoszą. Wystarczy nam naszych własnych trolli.


----------



## demmat

625 w ogóle nie jest modem. Jest Administratorem.


----------



## ndbalbina

Wrocławskość terminala i modadmina może być faktycznie podnoszona, ale myślę, że liczył się z tym, kiedy podejmował swoje działania. Fakty są takie - markus zorganizował akcję (żeby dali piątaka, a właściwie jedynkę), userzy z Niemiec podłapali, poleciały kary, czy za wysokie nie wiem, nie w tym tak naprawdę rzecz.

Incydent pokazuje tak naprawdę, jak bardzo o kant d..y potłuc jest cała idea Miss. 

Za zorganizowaną akcję (uruchomioną w obrębie SSC) dawania jedynek - bany. A jakie, przepraszam bardzo, instrumenty mają modzi, by wykryć zorganizowaną akcję dawania dyszek? Ogłoszoną okrężna drogą, choćby mailową? Od jakiej ilości dziesiątek mod czuje spisek? I na jakiej zasadzie? "Ten budynek w mojej modowskiej opinii nie zasługuje na tyle dziesiątek, trzeba coś z tym zrobić", albo "Ten budynek zasługuje IMO na 10, nic nie robię"?

Czy po takiej akcji ktokolwiek może dać jeszcze jedynkę terminalowi/jakiemukolwiek budynkowi? Czy musi dołączyć uzasadnienie w PDF, minimum 200 stron? Dziwnym trafem ludzie postulujący uzasadnianie niskich ocen, nie pragną tego w odniesieniu do bardzo wysokich...

Samo uzasadnianie ma także wiele wad. Cześć i chwała wszystkim tym, którzy potrafią przedstawić w sposób jasny i precyzyjny przyczyny takiej a nie innej oceny. Naprawdę nie do nich kieruję swoje słowa. Jednakże... może jestem przewrażliwiony, ale dużo/zbyt dużo uzasadnień to coś w stylu "budynek poprawny do bólu", "budynek nudny jak flaki z olejem", "takich są tysiące" itd. 

Tak sformułowane, urągające wszelkim zasadom logiki i komunikatywności opinie są warte tyle co dodanie 1 lub 10 bez żadnego komentarza. Ja wiem, że subiektynej opinii nie da się sprowadzić do prawdy rozumowej, ale jak ktoś już decyduje się uzasadniać - niech stara się troche bardziej. W wątku o terminalu we Wrocławiu pełno fotek podobnych terminali, a także głosów o tym, że takowych jest sporo. Czy to znaczy, że 10 można dać tylko budynkowi jedynemu w swoim rodzaju? A może jest jakaś stała, np 78 podobnych budynków, która uniemożliwia "rozumnemu" userowi danie 10? 

Na koniec dwie oceny czegokolwiek, pod rozwagę obrońcom uzasadnień.

"Solidny, poprawny budynek, daję 6."
"Solidny, porawny do bólu budynek i nic poza tym. Daję 3."

Naprawdę myślicie, że 6 słów rożniących te oceny pozwala jedną z nich uznać za uzasadnioną lepiej od drugiej?

Uzasadnienia to ściema, można walić szablonami, jak komenty na allegro.

Reasumując - plus za akcję, ale dlatego, że akcja markusa et consortes była bezczelna. Natomiast traktowanie tego jako "trzeba chronić poziom Miss, bo ach och, jesteśmy opinitwórczy"... bez przesady. Tysiące ocen są z księżyca, z bełkotliwymi, pseudointelektualnymi uzasadnieniami.

Propozycja zmniejszenia skali - bardzo rozsądna.


----------



## Jakub

Nie zajmujmy się już tym jak forumowicze z Niemiec, którzy zarzucili FPW nadwrażliwość, a sami będą temat przerabiać cały miesiąc.

Odnośnie oceny, to uważam, że 1 to zwyczajny atak. Akurat z oceanem 10 też się nie zgodzę, ale to już jest wszędzie.


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Przeczytałem wszystkie opinie ze stron niemieckich i polskich dotyczące banów, zaordynowanych przez 625 i nie mam żadnych wątpliwości, że 625 miał absolutną rację. Nie będąc radykałem, obdzieliłbym chyba nawet dodatkowo, jeszcze kilku(szczególnie) niemieckich kolegów. Akurat tydzień to dobry czas na dokonanie pewnych przemyśleń. Wielu z niemieckich kolegów dało się wciągnąć w prowokację (nota bene polskiego moda) jak dzieci. Mogło być gorzej, bo jak mawiają nasze zakapiory - rok, nie wyrok, dwa lata jak dla brata.


----------



## Krzycho

demmat said:


> 625 w ogóle nie jest modem. Jest Administratorem.


Dla mnie to On moze byc i Swietym Mikolajem. Banowanie za down voting, z zewnatrz, wyglada przypalowo. Mozna bylo najzwyczajniej w swiecie zignorowac sprawe, a tak 625 dal sie sprowokowac markusowi tak samo, jak jego niemieccy koledzy, a moze nawet bardziej. Przez zwykly, glupi pollhno: Pozniej sie dziwimy, ze jestesmy w swiecie odbierani tak, a nie inaczej.


----------



## Szatek

625 jest znany z bardzo ostrej moderacji, ale cóż...skoro został administratorem, to znaczy, że większość obecnych tutaj akceptuje takie zasady.

Wspominaliście o tym, że "downvoting" i "upvoting" trudno wykryć. Czy to jest powód, by uczynić takie praktyki legalnymi? W tym przypadku klienci zostali przyłapani z "rękami pod kołdrą", kiedy "meldowali wykonanie zadania" na swoim forum. Jestem pewien, że w podobnej sytuacji Polacy zostaliby przez 625 potraktowani dokładnie w ten sam sposób, więc wtrącanie tu kwestii narodowościowej nie jest potrzebne.

Mimo wszystko szkoda, że tak się to wszystko potoczyło. Niektórzy ze zbanowanych (szczególnie ich moderator) są w porządku a teraz możemy mieć z nimi "Zimną Wojnę". "międzynarodowa opinia publiczna" też wydaje się podzielona, a przecież za sprawą ponadprzeciętnej drażliwości i megalomanii godnej kraju III świata Polacy i tak wydają się być jedną z mniej lubianych grup na SSC.


----------



## Han Solo

> Dla mnie to On moze byc i Swietym Mikolajem. Banowanie za down voting, z zewnatrz, wyglada przypalowo.


Nie 625 pierwszy przekroczył granicę, a zrobili to niemieccy userzy. To oni byli "z zewnątrz", a nie 625.




> Wspominaliście o tym, że "downvoting" i "upvoting" trudno wykryć. Czy to jest powód, by uczynić takie praktyki legalnymi? W tym przypadku klienci zostali przyłapani z "rękami pod kołdrą", kiedy "meldowali wykonanie zadania" na swoim forum


Bardzo dobrze ujęte. Oczywiście, nie może być tak że danie '1' powoduje bana/briga, ale tutaj nie ma wątpliwości, jaki zamiar towarzyszył dającym '1'. Sprawa jest tutaj oczywista i bez sensu jest ich bronić - wina jak sto dwa [Confessio est regina probationum].


Natomiast mam mieszane uczucia dla bana [briga?] dla Iluminata... Tzn rozumiem irytację z powodu tej wypowiedzi i fatalność tego porównania, którego użył, ale ogólnie jego wypowiedzi nie są kontrowersyjne [owszem - bronił ich i nie zgadzał się z 625, ale raczej w dozwolonych ramach].


ps. wygląda jak przygotowania do wojny: najpierw uderzyła 5 kolumna, potem nastąpił kontraatak, teraz czyszczenie własnych szeregów... A co potem?  <żarcik, żarcik >


----------



## kaspric

Jakub said:


> Nie zajmujmy się już tym jak forumowicze z Niemiec, którzy zarzucili FPW nadwrażliwość, a sami będą temat przerabiać cały miesiąc.


Jakub, ale to jest lepsze niż mecz w TV :cheers:


----------



## Dzwonsson

Wszyscy zbanowani przez 625 niemieccy userzy zostali odbanowani, brawo Jan. :applause:


----------



## kaspric

^^ nie wiem, czy brawo. Markus również.

PS IMO Jan nie zachował się tutaj dobrze. Tj. ok, niech robi amnestię, ale powinien wyraźnie napisać, kto się zachował jak dzieci. Takie "so all can move on to see who's the adult and who just doesn't get it" sprawia, że większość z tych, których to dotyczy, nie odniesie tego do siebie, tylko działań 625.


----------



## jumping_jack

brawo to bedzie jak wroci Iluminat hno:


----------



## NorthPole

^^ Najwyraźniej "zdrada" jest większym przestępstwem niż sam atak :shifty:


Jakub said:


> Nie zajmujmy się już tym jak forumowicze z Niemiec, którzy zarzucili FPW nadwrażliwość, a sami będą temat przerabiać cały miesiąc.
> 
> Odnośnie oceny, to uważam, że 1 to zwyczajny atak. Akurat z oceanem 10 też się nie zgodzę, ale to już jest wszędzie.


Każda ocena jest względna/relatywna i zależy od tego, z czym kandydatkę na miss porównujesz i z własnymi preferencjami. Jeśli styl ci podpada, wtedy ocena zależy głównie od tego, z czym inwestycję porównujesz. Dla mnie wrocławski terminal, w porównaniu z innymi POLSKIMI terminalami jest świetny, więc "10" nie musi oznaczać "najlepszy na świecie, z że 10, to lepszego już nie będzie", tylko "wyśmienity w porównaniu z lokalnymi inwestycjami tego typu; chcę takich więcej". Odjęcie 0.5 za ptaszki na szybie lub niewłaściwy tłuczeń przed wejściem też, powiedzmy sobie szczerze, ma znaczenie wyłącznie symboliczne.

Nie o to chodzi, czy ocena jest 1 czy 10, tylko czy w przypadku wyraźnego odbiegania od mediany jest czymkolwiek poparta (nawet komentarz "I hate the colour" może uchodzić za argument; z definicji subiektywny, ale jednak). W tym przypadku zresztą dywagacje na temat "czy danie 1 to coś nielegalnego?" nie ma racji bytu, bo okoliczności są znane, oczywiste i pytanie nie ma zastosowania.


Co do niemieckiego "Ratunku, biją mnie Polacy!", to normalne. Na polskim forum byłoby podobnie, gdyby na niemieckim forum zbrigowano tuzin forumowiczów za "zwykłe głosowanie na miss". Teraz im się będą żółte lampki zapalać, gdy będą chcieli potrollować poza własnym forum.

Swoją drogą jeden z przedstawionych przez polskiego moda argumentów (że na FPW udzielają się także insajderzy i decydenci, jest odbierane jako opiniotwórcze i dziecinada w wątkach merytorycznych szkodzi jego dobremu imieniu) jest dość ciekawy. Nie odbierałem tego do tej pory w ten sposób. Paru Niemców ten argument wyśmiało, ale oni mają swoje opiniotwórcze fora poza SSC, więc nic dziwnego, że traktują całe SSC jako miejsce zupełnie swobodne, gdzie "prestiż" jest pojęciem z innej bajki.


BTW, na niemieckim martyrologicznym plakacie zdecydowanie brakuje mi ukrzyżowanej Eriki Steinbach :lol:


----------



## perdurabo

Tak się zastanawiam czy ten post sięga już dolnej granicy akceptacji czy ją przekracza... wydaje mi się że temu forumowiczowi przydałby się parodniowy urlopik...


Bobiczek said:


> O kura!!!!
> Ależ to romantyczne oświadczyny.....
> Prawie sobie dziecko szturchnęły na lodzie....
> I pomyśleć że kiedyś Hitler wysyłał ze specjalną naszywka do obozów.
> A tu proszę - czasy lepsze i brawo biją w dodatku....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=lggaGX_VCCI#!


----------



## jwojcie

ndbalbina said:


> Incydent pokazuje tak naprawdę, jak bardzo o kant d..y potłuc jest cała idea Miss.
> 
> Za zorganizowaną akcję (uruchomioną w obrębie SSC) dawania jedynek - bany. A jakie, przepraszam bardzo, instrumenty mają modzi, by wykryć zorganizowaną akcję dawania dyszek? Ogłoszoną okrężna drogą, choćby mailową? Od jakiej ilości dziesiątek mod czuje spisek? I na jakiej zasadzie? "Ten budynek w mojej modowskiej opinii nie zasługuje na tyle dziesiątek, trzeba coś z tym zrobić", albo "Ten budynek zasługuje IMO na 10, nic nie robię"?


Nie jest to chyba dobry wątek, ale chciałbym się do tego ustosunkować, mimo że w sumie rzadko się udzielam w miss. Rzecz w tym, że to forum jest na tyle duże, że można na nie spojrzeć jak na każdy system społeczny o odpowiedniej skali. Czyli stety lub niestety podstawą do jego działania jest zaufanie. Jeśli ludzie nie będą się stosowali do reguł, to żadna ilość adminów współpracująca z interpolem nad tym nie zapanuje. Tylko modzi/admini i bany chronią to w jakimś zakresie przed zamianą fajnego skądinąd forum w ściek. Dlatego nie można przechodzić do porządku nad oczywistym trollingiem, ale też nie ma co liczyć na to, że nawet 10 tomów zasad uchroni jakikolwiek pool przed wszystkimi trolami. Zabawne, że akurat Niemcy okazali się łamiącymi zasady zaufania społecznego :lol:
Reasumując idea jakiejkolwiek działalności większej grupy ludzi jest "o kant d..y potłuc" jeśli zdecydowana większość nie będzie bez bata stosowała się do zasad.


----------



## pmaciej7

perdurabo said:


> Tak się zastanawiam czy ten post sięga już dolnej granicy akceptacji czy ją przekracza... wydaje mi się że temu forumowiczowi przydałby się parodniowy urlopik...


Naradzamy się. 

Swoją drogą, powoływanie się na autorytet Hitlera przez tego akurat użytkownika jest śmieszne. Sam walczy z budową A1, która jego zdaniem odbywa się z naruszeniem prawa. A tymczasem jego chwilowy idol w ogóle by się jego protestami nie przejmował, tylko _wysyłał ze specjalną naszywką do obozów_.


----------



## Han Solo

Dzwonsson said:


> Wszyscy zbanowani przez 625 niemieccy userzy zostali odbanowani, brawo Jan. :applause:


Nie zbanowani, a zbrigowani. I nie brawo, bo teraz poczują się bezkarni. 7 dniowy brig to jeszcze nic strasznego.


----------



## michael_siberia

Tak czy siak, nie można pisać na forum.


----------



## Dzwonsson

@kaspric: poza FPW nie istnieje instytucja "pręgierza", jeżeli ktoś złamał zasady forum i został ukarany to uzasadnienie oraz wymiar kary pozostaje między danym userem a administratorem/moderatorem. Na ogół można admina/moda "prywatnie" przez peemkę zapytać dlaczego user X zniknął i kiedy może wrócić. Według mnie Jan zachował się podręcznikowo, zbanowani userzy prawdopodobnie więcej nie będą "fikać" a modowie nie są od tego by udzielać resocjalizacyjno-wychowawczych pogadanek pod adresem konkretnych userów. Na forum obowiązują proste zasady: wpadka > ostrzeżenie > wpadka > brig > wpadka > ban. Bez publicznych "sądów" i moralnych przemówień.

@Han: pomijając kontrowersyjność karania za zaniżanie wyników w ankietach (jest na to jakiś "paragraf"?), w tym konkretnym wypadku wystarczyło ostrzeżenie, odpoczynek od forum za robienie na złość adminowi zalatuje przekroczeniem uprawnień i prywatą, zwłaszcza że nigdzie nie mogłem znaleźć "paragrafu" na zaniżanie wyników. O ile rozumiem szybkie i zdecydowane reakcje na molochu jakim jest FPW, to na DWF należało albo sprawę olać albo napisać do Erbse o nie robienie sobie jaj i wywiązywanie się z obowiązków.


----------



## Han Solo

^^ oskarżeni sami wprost przyznali się w swoim wątku do zwykłego trolowania, co samo w sobie kwalifuikuje się do jakiejś kary [nikt nawet nie ukrywał, że istaniał jakis inny powód dawania jedynek niż zwykły flejm - wprost to wynika z tamtego wątku].



> odpoczynek od forum za robienie na złość adminowi zalatuje przekroczeniem uprawnień i prywatą


Wątpię - jak mod/admin napisze w tytule np [EURO = brig] , [kibice=brig] to mogę zrobić na złość i pisać wbrew temu zakazowi ? Robienie na złość adminowi się kwalifukuje na briga - dla mnie rzecz oczywista


----------



## pmaciej7

Dzwonsson said:


> Według mnie (...) zbanowani userzy prawdopodobnie więcej nie będą "fikać" (...)


Połowa z nich to drugie konta zbanowanych wcześniej użytkowników, a część po zbanowaniu założyła trzecie konta.


----------



## jumping_jack

NorthPole said:


> ^^ Najwyraźniej "zdrada" jest większym przestępstwem niż sam atak :shifty:


no ale przeciez zadnej zdrady nie bylo, chodzilo tylko o lopatologiczne tlumaczenie realiow przy uzyciu "kolokwializmu" ktory np. na DLM czy niemieckim skybarze w ktorym sprawa miala miejsce nikogo nie dziwi ani nie szokuje. na tej samej zasadzie co zakazane u nas obrazki z dowcipami o jezusie... 



> It's nothing new, most polish forums I know have nazi moderation.


nie ma tu zadnego odniesienia do konkretnej osoby, ba nawet do fpw czy ssc. a sens niefortunnego "kolokwializmu" jest wytlumaczony w pozostalej czesci wypowiedzi:



> Sometimes people get banned for silly reason like starting a thread in the wrong section, "too short posts", "strong language", "attacking without arguments", off topic, grammatical mistakes (if you don't get banned expect up to 10 people explaining you how dump and uneducated you are) etc.


facet nabil 7 tys. postow w ktorych dal sie poznac jako czlowiek z wielkim dystansem do samego siebie i nigdy sie nie spotkalem z agresywnymi albo obrazliwymi odzywkami z jego strony. interpretacja cytowanego tekstu jako obelgi skierowanej w strone administratora w kontekscie tak i calego postu jak i kariery wydaje mi sie po prostu nie logiczna.

mysle ze wszystkich w tej przepelnionej krwia i lzami telenoweli ponioslo, tak niemcow z ich blitzkriegiem, jak i w swietle decyzji jana naszego administratora, byc moze i Iluminata ale prawdziwi faceci potrafia puscic w niepamiec. nie watpie ze 625 do takich sie zalicza i misja propagowania walorow estetycznych wielkiej plyty na ssc nie pozostanie pozbawiona swojego glownego popularyzatora.


----------



## lukaszek89

Dzwonsson said:


> @Han: pomijając kontrowersyjność karania za zaniżanie wyników w ankietach (jest na to jakiś "paragraf"?), w tym konkretnym wypadku wystarczyło ostrzeżenie, odpoczynek od forum za robienie na złość adminowi zalatuje przekroczeniem uprawnień i prywatą, zwłaszcza że nigdzie nie mogłem znaleźć "paragrafu" na zaniżanie wyników. O ile rozumiem szybkie i zdecydowane reakcje na molochu jakim jest FPW, to na DWF należało albo sprawę olać albo napisać do Erbse o nie robienie sobie jaj i wywiązywanie się z obowiązków.


i brigi spelnily swoja role chyba lepiej niz powinny, teraz sie zastanowia zanim zrobia cos podobnego


----------



## kaspric

Dzwonsson said:


> @kaspric: poza FPW nie istnieje instytucja "pręgierza", jeżeli ktoś złamał zasady forum i został ukarany to uzasadnienie oraz wymiar kary pozostaje między danym userem a administratorem/moderatorem. Na ogół można admina/moda "prywatnie" przez peemkę zapytać dlaczego user X zniknął i kiedy może wrócić. Według mnie Jan zachował się podręcznikowo, zbanowani userzy prawdopodobnie więcej nie będą "fikać" a modowie nie są od tego by udzielać resocjalizacyjno-wychowawczych pogadanek pod adresem konkretnych userów. Na forum obowiązują proste zasady: wpadka > ostrzeżenie > wpadka > brig > wpadka > ban. Bez publicznych "sądów" i moralnych przemówień.


Obawiam się, że część z nich uzna, że to nie oni zachowali się jak dzieci. Nie chodzi o wychowawcze posty względem konkretnych użytkowników, a napisanie wprost - za trolowanie są kary, macie amnestię, ale nie fikajcie więcej. Jestem w 100% przekonany, że sporo z tych dzieciaków całą akcję odbierze tak, że Jan przyznał IM rację i nie zrobili nic złego.

PS co kogo obchodzi, czy poza FPW jest "instytucja pręgierza", czy nie? Jak pojedziesz do Singapuru i dostaniesz 1000 dolców za rzucie gumy, to kogo będzie obchodzić, że to tylko u nich nie można? Kara była za działania na FPW.


----------



## Mr. America

NorthPole said:


> Każda ocena jest względna/relatywna i zależy od tego, z czym kandydatkę na miss porównujesz i z własnymi preferencjami. Jeśli styl ci podpada, wtedy ocena zależy głównie od tego, z czym inwestycję porównujesz. Dla mnie wrocławski terminal, w porównaniu z innymi POLSKIMI terminalami jest świetny, więc "10" nie musi oznaczać "najlepszy na świecie, z że 10, to lepszego już nie będzie", tylko "wyśmienity w porównaniu z lokalnymi inwestycjami tego typu; chcę takich więcej".


Tylko, że konkurs nazywa się "Miss Polski", a nie "Miss polskich terminali", więc porównujemy go do wszystkich innych polskich budynków, a nie tylko terminali. I zastanówmy się: dając 10 terminalowi zrównujemy go z takimi genialnymi budynkami jak Rondo 1, Renoma, czy Dom Aatrialny. Obiektywnie patrząc, czy naprawdę na to zasługuje? IMO nie, choć oczywiście można mieć inne zdanie.



Dzwonsson said:


> Wszyscy zbanowani przez 625 niemieccy userzy zostali odbanowani, brawo Jan. :applause:


Dołączyłbym się do braw, gdyby nie to, że dalej jest zbanowany Iluminat, no i wrócił Markus hno:



Dzwonsson said:


> napisać do Erbse o nie robienie sobie jaj i wywiązywanie się z obowiązków.


No, tak by chyba było najlepiej, IMO.



pmaciej7 said:


> Połowa z nich to drugie konta zbanowanych wcześniej użytkowników, a część po zbanowaniu założyła trzecie konta.


:nuts:



jumping_jack said:


> mysle ze wszystkich w tej przepelnionej krwia i lzami telenoweli ponioslo, tak niemcow z ich blitzkriegiem, jak i w swietle decyzji jana naszego administratora, byc moze i Iluminata ale *prawdziwi faceci potrafia puscic w niepamiec*.


To chyba najlepsze podsumowaniekay: Amen


----------



## Beck's

Nie no bez jaj, Markus też jest odbanowany?:nuts: No to będzie ciekawa dyskusja na forum...


----------



## michael_siberia

Niech tylko się pokaże w PHP :lol:


----------



## Szatek

Ja tam Marcusa lubię a do całej sprawy podchodzę z dystansem. Faktem jest, że ma ogromny talent do wzniecania awantur. Najzabawniejsze jest to, że on nawet tego nie planuje, ale zawsze "jakoś mu wychodzi".


----------



## deteroos

^^ I didn't do it, no one saw me do it, there's no way you can prove anything!

Jak jego radiowe guru...


----------



## StrangerInMunich

No bo _objektywnie_ to on nic przecież nie zrobił. Trollem też nie jest. Definicję trolla możecie _se wyguglać_. I tyle na ten temat.


----------



## Han Solo

> Voting for 1 was our individual and openly expressed/honest opinion and not trolling


Dzizas kurna ja pierniczę...


----------



## michael_siberia

Prawdę mówiąc, ja za samą tą deklarację dałbym mu bana.


----------



## lukaszek89

michael_siberia said:


> Niech tylko się pokaże w PHP :lol:


a moze my zrobimy wjazd na ich forum :troll:


----------



## pmaciej7

deteroos said:


> ^^ I didn't do it, no one saw me do it, there's no way you can prove anything!
> 
> Jak jego radiowe guru...





markus1234 said:


> 1st of all *NOBODY* here was explicitly *ASKED* to go to the Polish forum and vote for 1 .
> 
> *Vielleich...sollten* "maybe....should" (...fly to mars or whatever) does *not* mean "let us all now".


A może powinniśmy (Vielleich...sollten wir) poczekać na kolejny wygłup Markusa na FPW i raz na zawsze go zbanować? Ja wcale nie mam na myśli, że na pewno go zbanujemy, _aber vielleich...sollten wir..._


----------



## pmaciej7

lukaszek89 said:


> a moze my zrobimy wjazd na ich forum :troll:


To niemieccy modowie zrobią ukręcanie polskich głów, a my im w tym pomożemy.


----------



## 0maniek0

625 said:


> Markus ban ostateczny. Niemcy po 7 dni bana.





pmaciej7 said:


> A może powinniśmy (Vielleich...sollten wir) poczekać na kolejny wygłup Markusa na FPW i raz na zawsze go zbanować? ]


tiaa..
a moze zostanie moderatorem i bedzie robil to co mu sie podoba?


----------



## Jakub

NorthPole said:


> ^^ Najwyraźniej "zdrada" jest większym przestępstwem niż sam atak :shifty:
> Każda ocena jest względna/relatywna i zależy od tego, z czym kandydatkę na miss porównujesz i z własnymi preferencjami. Jeśli styl ci podpada, wtedy ocena zależy głównie od tego, z czym inwestycję porównujesz. Dla mnie wrocławski terminal, w porównaniu z innymi POLSKIMI terminalami jest świetny, więc "10" nie musi oznaczać "najlepszy na świecie, z że 10, to lepszego już nie będzie", tylko "wyśmienity w porównaniu z lokalnymi inwestycjami tego typu; chcę takich więcej". Odjęcie 0.5 za ptaszki na szybie lub niewłaściwy tłuczeń przed wejściem też, powiedzmy sobie szczerze, ma znaczenie wyłącznie symboliczne.
> 
> Nie o to chodzi, czy ocena jest 1 czy 10, tylko czy w przypadku wyraźnego odbiegania od mediany jest czymkolwiek poparta (nawet komentarz "I hate the colour" może uchodzić za argument; z definicji subiektywny, ale jednak). W tym przypadku zresztą dywagacje na temat "czy danie 1 to coś nielegalnego?" nie ma racji bytu, bo okoliczności są znane, oczywiste i pytanie nie ma zastosowania.


Kiedyś już to napisałem, nie jesteśmy jakąś odciętą od cywilizacji wyspą na tym globie. Potem takie pozycje nie schodzą latami z czołówki, chociaż lepszych obiektów w PL mamy coraz więcej. Nie mam z tym problemu i nie zamierzam z tym walczyć. Nie ma się co oszukiwać, konkurs nie jest oparty wyłącznie o architekturę, no i wcale też nie musi. Nowy terminal jest teraz ładny, lecą 10.


----------



## Fallout

deteroos said:


> Doprawdy? Sieradzanin1 i PLH też? Czy może mają czyhać na posty po polsku?hno: Po drugie - 625 nie jest zwykłym modem.


Miałem na myśli polski mod = mod polskiego forum, nie narodowość.



> W swoim skybarze czy na DLM mogą sobie Niemcy wypisywać jakie chcą bzdury (a wypisują czasami takie, że włos się jeży...) ale niech tego bagienka do nas nie przenoszą. Wystarczy nam naszych własnych trolli.


No właśnie. Niemcy u siebie mogą więcej, a Polak i na niemieckim forum nie może, bo go dopadnie polski admin? Czy 625 dałby bana Niemcowi na DWF za podobny komentarz?


----------



## deteroos

^^Jak leci komentować na międzynarodowe działania polskiej moderacji dotyczące polskiego działu forum, na które robią wjazd niemieccy użytkownicy podpuszczeni przez polskiego rozrabiakę farbującego się na Niemca - to niech nie oczekuje, że pogłaszcze się go po główce i da lizaka. Pewnie gdyby Iluminat wyskoczył z takim tekstem na DLM za 2 miesiące to nikogo by to nie obeszło. Chyba, że ktoś podrzuciłby jego wypowiedź do księgi - IMO też by oberwał, ale słabiej.


----------



## dexter2

Ja mam tylko drobne pytanie - wielokrotnie forumowicze bez doświadczenia dają jedynki wielu inwestycjom, które na taką ocenę nie zasługują. Dlaczego więc (pomijając fakt, że teraz była to akcja zorganizowana) nigdy nie słyszałem o banowaniu userów, którzy tak spamowali w innych wątkach. 
Konotacje miejskie pominę, bo jest to po pierwsze oczywiste (lokalny patriotyzm), a po drugie w tym momencie w sumie nieważne.

Możliwość głosowania powinna być od iluśtam postów i okresu istnienia na forum (np. półrocznego). 
Nie wiem tylko, czy da się to wprowadzić. Bo kontrola bez programowego ograniczenia nie ma sensu.


----------



## Han Solo

^^ chyba odpowiedź brzmi w pytaniu: nowy user daje jedynkę "bo sie nie podoba" nie nosi w sobie grzechu złosliwości, celowości i planowego działania w celu wywołania flejmu, jak było w przypadku markusa.


----------



## zbieraj

Można coś zrobić z użytkownikiem *gajusz1987*, który wszędzie spamuje artykułami do Archiramy, której poziom merytoryczny artykułów i tak jest gorszy od najbardziej durnych wypowiedzi na Onecie.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1498758


----------



## Perun

^^ Pisałem o nim "W skargach i wnioskach" już o tym 2 dni temu, ale do tej pory jeszcze nikt nie zareagował


----------



## dexter2

Han Solo said:


> ^^ chyba odpowiedź brzmi w pytaniu: nowy user daje jedynkę "bo sie nie podoba" nie nosi w sobie grzechu złosliwości, celowości i planowego działania w celu wywołania flejmu, jak było w przypadku markusa.


No ale to nic nie zmienia. Pierwszy raz się spotykam z flamem w tym przypadku. 
Natomiast nowi userzy często mają nikłe pojęcie o architekturze, lub po prostu się bawią, 'zobaczę co będzie, jak pałę wystawię, hehe'...
Wg. mnie misska powinna mieć znamiona forumowego 'luksusu'.


----------



## markus1234

Mam (ja "troll" "podpalacz" i bog wie kto jeszcze) dla was propozycje panowie. Pmaciej7 lubi skoki narciarskie, podobnie jak ja. I jest tam prosta i banalna regula ze skrajnych punktow sie poporostu nie wlicza do wyniku. Wiec gdy bedziecie mieli 200 x 10 i 20 x 1 glosow w pollu, to poprostu macie 180 x 10 i po sprawie. A tymi dwudziestoma (ich okreslenie pozostawiam waszej fantazji) nie musicie sobie wtedy glowy zawracac i domyslac kto z nich kierowal sie jakimi motywami. 

Dobranoc.


----------



## Polex

Tyle tylko, że wśród oceniających skoki narciarskie nie ma markusa1234 i tam taki sposób punktowania zdaje egzamin. W pollach wypaczyłby ich sens.hno:


----------



## Bobiczek

perdurabo said:


> Tak się zastanawiam czy ten post sięga już dolnej granicy akceptacji czy ją przekracza... wydaje mi się że temu forumowiczowi przydałby się parodniowy urlopik...


ten forumowicz przeprosił - choć nigdy nie uznał w żadnej granicy - ani dolnej ani górnej - akceptacji a tym bardziej upubliczniania - radości spowodowanej w nieprzyswajalnym dla niego związku.
Rzeczywiście "autorytet" przywoływany - był nie na miejscu - ale znam o wiele bardziej bezpruderyjnych forumowiczów - których podobne treści są w stanie umknąć i zgłaszającemu i zgłaszanym.
Jeszcze raz przepraszam za sformułowanie posta i zagalopowanie
Nie przepraszam za zrozumienie w treści


----------



## disciple9

625 said:


> Iluminat, ile masz kont? Teraz przegiąłeś:


Why has been banned my man *Iluminat*? That just ain't right. He is a righteous and a honest guy. I respect him a lot, because of his complex knowledge about commieblocks and planned urban living in general. Unban him! I hope this is not a permanent ban.


----------



## Eyk88

Bot

--
ban, youknow


----------



## 625

disciple9 said:


> I hope this is not a permanent ban.


He's got second account, the other banned for nazi comments long time ago. Yes, I've checked it after his new nazi comment.


----------



## Szatek

Iluminat rzeczywiście nie jest trolem. Chcesz go banować, bo miał jakieś stare konto dekadę temu?


----------



## Beck's

Tylko, że wyzwał nasze forum od faszystowskich na międzynarodowym wątku. To trochę podpada pod regulamin, tak mi się wydaje.


----------



## jumping_jack

powiedzial "wiele polskich forow" nie koniecznie pisal o fpw moglo nawet chodzic o forum ogrodnicze... i nie wyzywal forum od nazistowskiego tylko opisywal surowosc z jakim te ewentualne fora sa moderowane, jak pisalem byl to kolokwializm jakich wiele w zagranicznych dzialach a on nie pisal na fpw tylko wlasnie w dziale zagranicznym gdzie takie sformulowania byly zawsze dopuszczane... skad mial wiedziec ze nagle nie wolno?


----------



## Adolf Warski

Czasem w polityce tak jest, że jest kryzys i się wylatuje na zakręcie za prawie przedawnione czyny mimo merytorycznej poprawności wniosku i zgodności z ustawą.
Przy czym nie jest to głos, który cokolwiek popiera czy się z czymś nie zgadza.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Adolf Warski said:


> Przy czym nie jest to głos, który cokolwiek popiera czy się z czymś nie zgadza.


To dobrze, bo byśmy tęsknili.


----------



## perdurabo

Bobiczek said:


> ten forumowicz przeprosił


git.


> - choć nigdy nie uznał w żadnej granicy - ani dolnej ani górnej - akceptacji a tym bardziej upubliczniania - radości spowodowanej w nieprzyswajalnym dla niego związku.


 oj ślisko ślisko panie kolego, to jest forum na poziomie, nie zaniżaj go. Lubić osób homoseksualnych nie musisz, akceptować też nie, natomiast wytykanie, obśmiewanie czy agresja w stosunku do czyjegoś szczęścia i miłości jest co najmniej nie smaczna jeśli nie zwyczajnie nietolerancyjna.


> Rzeczywiście "autorytet" przywoływany - był nie na miejscu - ale znam o wiele bardziej bezpruderyjnych forumowiczów - których podobne treści są w stanie umknąć i zgłaszającemu i zgłaszanym.
> Jeszcze raz przepraszam za sformułowanie posta i zagalopowanie
> Nie przepraszam za zrozumienie w treści


Jesli widzisz posty poniżej poziomu, niezależnie od osoby która to napisała powinieneś to zgłosić tutaj. To duże forum i modowie potrzebują naszej użytkowniczej pomocy w utrzymywaniu wysokiego poziomu.


----------



## lewandovski

hehe, sie usmialem po przeczytaniu tych zawirowan z niemieckim dzieciakami w watku o nowym porcie lotniczym we WRO 
Pamietajcie, ze nic bardziej takich glupawych prowokatorow nie wkurza jak brak reakcji


----------



## Beck's

Tylko że jakby ktoś z nas tak postąpił na niemieckim forum to brigi(a nawet bany) by się posypały, więc nie dziwię się reakcji z naszej strony. Poza tym zdaje się wszyscy ci trolle zostali odbrigowani.


----------



## Bobiczek

perdurabo said:


> git.
> oj ślisko ślisko panie kolego, to jest forum na poziomie, nie zaniżaj go.


skoro ostatnie słowo musi należeć do Ciebie - to niech już tak jest.....
Za Hitlera przeprosiłem, resztę - jako że obłuda jest mi odległa - podtrzymuję i pozostawiam bez przeprosin


----------



## D.J.

Iluminatowi należalo się już za samą nieprzystojną miłość do modernizmu. Ale skoro życie bez wrogów ideologicznych jest mało atrakcyjne to tak po chrześcijańsku wolałbym by wrócił. Kiedys...jak administratorzy pozwolą.


----------



## Deadeye Reloaded

Beck's said:


> Tylko że jakby ktoś z nas tak postąpił na niemieckim forum to brigi(a nawet bany) by się posypały, więc nie dziwię się reakcji z naszej strony. Poza tym zdaje się wszyscy ci trolle zostali odbrigowani.


^^
Tak, cala druzyna Niemiecko-austriacko-szwajcarska zostala wypuszczona na wolnosc juz po kilku dniach zamiast po tygodniu. 

Przypzszczam ze terminal Wroclawskiego lotniska bedzie mial specialne miejsce na corocznym niemieckim bannerze ktory pojawi sie dnia 23.12. 

Wyglada na to ze jedyna ofiara tego calego zamieszania jest iluminat.


----------



## demmat

Brak mi słów co wypisuje ten ktoś w wątku o luksusowej odzieży. Bezwzględnie wywalić z forum.
FLYP

^^
ox


----------



## toonczyk

Na zachętę:


FLYP said:


> @up, właśnie przy takich osobach jak ty zastanawiam się dlaczego Hitlerowi nie udało się ubić tego gejostwa...


----------



## pmaciej7

No to mi się źle klikło. Ale na pewno na 3 tygodnie.


----------



## EGOista

Chyba muszę zacząć czytać ten Wasz bydgoski wątek (bo przecież nie toruński : Horse: ). Czuję że dużo tracę...


----------



## Mateusz

EGOista said:


> Chyba muszę zacząć czytać ten Wasz bydgoski wątek (bo przecież nie toruński : Horse: ). Czuję że dużo tracę...


Teraz to jest w miarę spokój. Kiedyś to się działo... :lol:


----------



## shinzen

A jaki jest nowy nick Henrego?


----------



## pmaciej7

^^ ??


----------



## Bastian.

Nie udawaj greka.  

BTW, spamer http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=955597 .

^^
już
625


----------



## michael_siberia

bot
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=955701


----------



## vfmikey

Ponieważ "kazdy forumowicz moze tutaj napisac co o tym wszystkim mysli", to piszę co myślę - niektórym poprawność polityczne miesza w głowie, i w jej imię poświęcają zdrowy rozsądek. 

A poza tym, to bardzo mi miło wrócić po pół roku, bardzo się stęskniłem za spamowaniem!


----------



## demmat

Pół roku temu dostałeś bana? Jak ten czas szybko leci, tę sprawę to pamiętam jakby była z miesiąc temu.


----------



## takisobiektoś

Nie żebym tęsknił ( :banana2: ) ale za co wrocmax się doigrał? Ewentualnie na jak długo mamy spokój w pewnym wątku 


vvv dzięki


----------



## 625

Przekręcanie nazwisk, 3 dni.


----------



## andreass

@*625*, teraz Tobie się oberwie, że działasz na usługach magistratu i musisz bronić dobrego imienia najmłodszego z wiceprezydentów.


----------



## 625

przyzwyczaiłem się


----------



## Kapitankloc

Na ilu dniową banicję został skazany Lustforlife? I za co?

Poglądy, jakie ma, takie ma, ale przynajmniej był mocno zaangażowany. Bez niego to posucha w gdańskiej sekcji. Ogólnie mam wrażenie, że gdańscy userzy są mało aktywni.


----------



## Han Solo

> posucha w gdańskiej sekcji


To może kąpiel w morzu ?


----------



## Tomasz M. Bladyniec

Co powiecie na to, aby ogłosić amnestię i zdjąć bany z bardzo starych kont, powiedzmy, zabanowanych ponad 2 lata temu? Trolle i tak na nie nie wrócą, a starym aktywnym użytkownikom, być może, warto by po latach wybaczyć...

I jeszcze druga sprawa: był tu dziś wspomniany Henry Hill. Czy ktoś wie, co się stało z innymi aktywnymi kiedyś użytkownikami, np. Anakin, Megaptera?


----------



## smar

Tomasz M. Bladyniec said:


> Co powiecie na to, aby ogłosić amnestię i zdjąć bany z bardzo starych kont, powiedzmy, zabanowanych ponad 2 lata temu?


acmario?, michal-skoczen? jestem za  A Maciej co na to?



> Anakin


Pisali, że zmarł.


----------



## Tomasz M. Bladyniec

Naprawdę?  Wiem, że Pedroni zginął w wypadku samochodowym, ale o Anakinie nie słyszałem. Proponuję założyć wątek, w którym upamiętnimy takie osoby.


----------



## Han Solo

> Megaptera


Raz na pół roku napisze z jednego posta. Ogólnie chyba gdzieś wyjechał.



> Wiem, że Pedroni zginął w wypadku samochodowym


z kolei ja wiem o Anakinie, ale o Pedronim nie słyszałem. Teraz do mnie dotarło, że dawno jego posta nie było...


----------



## Tomasz M. Bladyniec

Pedroni wyjechał gdzieś na wakacje i prawdopodobnie zginął w wypadku samochodowym na Pomorzu, w drodze powrotnej do Warszawy. Nie ma pewności, ale ktoś (chyba Beton) to sprawdzał i wiadomo, że zginął ktoś, kto "często wrzucał zdjęcia wieżowców do internetu". W związku z tym, że kontakt z nim się urwał właśnie wtedy, jest bardzo prawdopodobne, że to on.

Sprawa była wielokrotnie poruszana w wątku o wieżowcu na Twardej 2/4, który Pedroni regularnie fotografował.

Myślę, że Brut-Beton mógłby o tym opowiedzieć o tym o więcej. Niestety moje dotychczasowe apele o założenie wątku upamiętniającego zmarłych forumowiczów pozostały bez echa.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

^^ Nie widzę, co sobie wyszukiwałeś...


----------



## zbieraj

Fakt, sorry - po prostu przejrzyj posty Christoloss.


----------



## Eyk88

zbieraj said:


> Fakt, sorry - po prostu przejrzyj posty Christoloss.


A miałem też napisać w jego sprawie. Zdawało mi się, że to jakiś nieźle działający BOT.


----------



## Wesoły Romek

Wilu25 said:


> Nie no "lepsze" i "śmieszniejsze" są Twoje wypociny graficzne które wg Ciebie są śmieszne a trzymają poziom rycin dziecka z porażeniem mózgowym do tego malowane stopą....


Ładnie kolega przywitał nasze forum.


----------



## martin

Poprosze o briga dla trola

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=90233249&posted=1#post90233249 

Post nr. 464

"w twoim ciężkim przypadku nic już nie dziwi"

Jedno z wielu tego trolla...


----------



## michael_siberia

Jak się ładnie bot powyżej zgłosił do bana


----------



## el nino

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=90261902&postcount=2028 Ekhm...

^^
nie pierwszy raz polityka poza php u scizoid.trans, więc miesiąc
625


----------



## takisobiektoś

Spam w pierwszym poście 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=90268676&postcount=5683

^^
dzięki


----------



## lustforlife

Mógłby mi ktoś wyjaśnić, z jakiego powodu od jakiegoś tygodnia do wczoraj miałem briga? Nie wiem za co, gdyż nie dostałem nawet żadnego wcześniejszego upomnienia bądź dokładnego info. Nie przypominam sobie bym zrobił coś nie tak, poza tym, że pochwaliłem jeden budynek, który się większości nie podobał, toteż oczekiwałbym jakichś wyjaśnień od moderatora, który był za to odpowiedzialny...


----------



## Redzio

To ja też mam pytanie. Na ile dostał briga Ten http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=942170 użytkownik.?


----------



## markus1234

Fajna sygnatura.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=90296174&postcount=75988

Proszę nie brigować i banować tylko zmienić na... 



> Śląskość jest splotem chtonicznego człowieczeństwa i uczestnictwa w ponadzmysłowym układzie odniesień. Śląskość to radowanie się ziemią, ojczyzną, światem i życiem,...


Ciekawe czy się zorientuje.


----------



## 625

Redzio said:


> To ja też mam pytanie. Na ile dostał briga Ten http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=942170 użytkownik.?


Miesiąc, potem będzie ban. W kółko pisze tylko o fallicznych antenach.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Spio - 3 tygodnie za całokształt chamskich najazdów na innych użytkowników plus odwieszona kara za pochwalanie łamania prawa.


----------



## Han Solo

^^ a można jakąś próbke twórczości?

Ten spio to z jednej strony był sensowny, a z drugiej jakieś głupie teksty sadził. Taki trochę markus


----------



## demmat

dozwolony jest taki nick: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=720411 ?


----------



## Bastian.

Del. Podwójny post.


----------



## Bastian.

Póki nie pisze w PHP i nie obraża wiadomo kogo to niech ma taki nick.



Han Solo said:


> ^^ a można jakąś próbke twórczości?
> 
> Ten spio to z jednej strony był sensowny, a z drugiej jakieś głupie teksty sadził. Taki trochę markus


*Han*-nie wywołuj wilka z lasu.


----------



## PLH

*upartydgl *aka wielblad13 aka stefandgl aka filipdgl BAN

*aniabania* aka krzysztofmurzyn BAN


----------



## desmo

Takiego spamu jeszcze nie widziałem: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=1504329


----------



## polajt

Han Solo said:


> ^^ a można jakąś próbke twórczości?


Również będę za nią wdzięczny.



Han Solo said:


> Ten spio to z jednej strony był sensowny, a z drugiej jakieś głupie teksty sadził. Taki trochę markus


Wypraszam sobie - nie sadziłem żadnych głupich tekstów. Poczytaj sobie posty np. Neosa. Ban dla użytkownika, którego ogromna większość postów to zdjęcia i filmy... Oby tak dalej.


----------



## janex_wwa

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Spio - 3 tygodnie za całokształt chamskich najazdów na innych użytkowników plus odwieszona kara za pochwalanie łamania prawa.


A on nie ma drugiego konta o nicku "polajt"?


edit: lol


----------



## polajt

^^ Jak widać przydało się. Kompletnie nie mam pojęcia, skąd taka nagonka na moją osobę. Niemal codziennie dodaję nowe zdjęcia, tworzę filmy, staram się pisać merytorycznie - zwłaszcza w wątku o metrze, kilka dni temu pisała o moim warszawskim filmie "Wyborcza", dziś dostałem maila w tej sprawie z Ratusza... Tak, ale dajmy mu bana, bo raz wdał się w jakąś dyskusję i napisał, jak w tym mieście jest. Znam Warszawę lepiej niż niejedna osoba z tysiącami postów na koncie. Głupie teksty - jak to napisał Han Solo - sadzą osoby, które oglądając na forum zdjęcia z samego centrum miasta piszą "wow, gdzie to?", "nie wierzę, że to Warszawa!", a w pozycji "Location" mają wpisaną stolicę. Ich zostawmy, banujmy osobę zakochaną w Warszawie, interesującą się nią, dla której miasto to niemal całe życie. Dziękujęęę


----------



## Michał78

Oho! Będzie ban za podwójne konto 


Żeby było merytorycznie to napiszę, że ten (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=958479) użytkownik ma za długą sygnaturkę, w ogóle w pierwszym poście dosyć prowokacyjnie zaczął. Dla spinających w tym wątku to może być początek city vs city


----------



## janex_wwa

polajt said:


> ^^ Jak widać przydało się. Kompletnie nie mam pojęcia, skąd taka nagonka na moją osobę. Niemal codziennie dodaję nowe zdjęcia, tworzę filmy, staram się pisać merytorycznie - zwłaszcza w wątku o metrze, kilka dni temu pisała o moim warszawskim filmie "Wyborcza", dziś dostałem maila w tej sprawie z Ratusza... Tak, ale dajmy mu bana, bo raz wdał się w jakąś dyskusję i napisał, jak w tym mieście jest. Znam Warszawę lepiej niż niejedna osoba z tysiącami postów na koncie. Głupie teksty - jak to napisał Han Solo - sadzą osoby, które oglądając na forum zdjęcia z samego centrum miasta piszą "wow, gdzie to?", "nie wierzę, że to Warszawa!", a w pozycji "Location" mają wpisaną stolicę. Ich zostawmy, banujmy osobę zakochaną w Warszawie, interesującą się nią, dla której miasto to niemal całe życie. Dziękujęęę


Nikt nie robił na Ciebie nagonki za to, że napisałeś "jak jest", i doskonale o tym wiesz. Chodziło o chwalenie się cwaniactwem i nieprzestrzeganiem przepisów oraz o upieranie się, jakoby to była norma u większości warszawiaków, w związku z czym to nic złego. A jest to strasznie wkurzające dla wielu osób piszących tutaj, które dają sobie spokojnie radę bez "cwaniakowania" i często próbują robić coś pożytecznego dla tego miasta. A świadome rzucanie takich tekstów jak Twoje, to na tym forum nic innego jak trollowanie.


No, a teraz pewnie dostaniesz bana za multikonto.


----------



## polajt

Z tym, że ta sprawa została wyjaśniona i Beton sam tutaj to potwierdził. Teraz widzę, że się odwidziało...


----------



## janex_wwa

No ale obecnego briga masz za...


[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Spio - 3 tygodnie za całokształt *chamskich najazdów na innych użytkowników plus odwieszona kara za pochwalanie łamania prawa.*


...a nie za drugie konto. Chyba, że pisząc _ta sprawa została wyjaśniona i Beton sam tutaj to potwierdził_ miałeś na myśli nie drugie konto, a tą poprzednią sprawę sprzed paru dni - w takim razie Beton, jeśli nie wiedział o Twoim drugim koncie, teraz raczej na pewno da ci bana


----------



## Michał78

A dlaczego zakładałeś drugie konto?


----------



## drugastrona

Cytacik z "całokształtu" wrzuciłem niedawno do drugiej księgi. Ale teraz już musi będzie ban za multikonto...


----------



## Han Solo

spio vel polajt ma rację co do filmików i zdjęć, za to mu się należy duży plus.
Minus za głupotę odnośnie chwalenia się łamaniem prawa został mu przebaczony.
O zakazie multikont zdaje sie nie wiedział.

Nie wiem jakie to były najazdy na innych użytkowników [brak linków bądź nagrań z kokpitu ]

Proponuję ugodę z oskarżonym: grzecznie likwidujemy drugie konto, pierwsze odczekuje do końca briga, spio wraca i wszyscy są szczęśliwi 

edit:



> *Originally Posted by spio*
> A co do wieku... Nie pierwszy raz mi to wypominasz. I patrząc na ciebie wolałbym nigdy nie być w twoim. Każdy wtedy tak zrzędzi? Poszukaj dziewczyny, ba - raczej kochanki. Ulżyj sobie. Jeśli cię żadna nie chce - może stąd te zaczepki w moją stronę - przejdź się Alejami, Chłodną, Poznańską...


Nieładnie :no: chociaż po pierwszej części domyślam się, że było to czymś spowodowane.


----------



## janex_wwa

Han Solo said:


> Proponuje ugode z oskarzonym: grzecznie likwidujemy drugie konto, pierwsze odczekuje do konca briga


Tyle ze pierwsze konto to te, z którego pisze teraz najpierw byl polajt, dopiero od grudnia spio. Pytanie, z jakiego powodu


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

O widzę, że kolega spio vel. polajt zamiast się dogadywać osobiście, jak próbował na PM to jednak postanowił pójść na całość. Tym samym unieważniam wstępnie zaakceptowaną przeze mnie propozycję zmniejszenia bana.



Han Solo said:


> Proponuję ugodę z oskarżonym: grzecznie likwidujemy drugie konto, pierwsze odczekuje do końca briga, spio wraca i wszyscy są szczęśliwi


Tak właśnie robimy na drodze dużego wkładu użytkownika w forum. 

Gwoli ścisłości użytkownik ten założył to konto "spio", które teraz zbanowałem podczas miesiąca bana, którego dałem za ustawiczne obrażanie innego użytkownika z konta "polajt".

Korzystając z okazji krzysztofmurzyn to dominikmatysiak1 a BuniekW to Wawson. Bany.


----------



## 625

Pobanowałem spio, polajta i varsovię z rozpędu.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Beton dobrotliwy był 

spio aka bemine2nite aka polajt


----------



## michael_siberia

Że tak długo trzymał podwójne konto przy życiu? Ja już po jego sygnaturze się kapnąłem, kim jest tak naprawdę *spio*.


----------



## esce

Jak widać, chcąc uniknąć uciążliwości kary, usiłował przenieść swoje cwaniackie nawyki z warszawskich dróg na forum... Dobrze, że moderatorzy są skuteczniejsi w egzekwowaniu zakazu multikont, niż drogówka w eliminowaniu osobówek z buspasów


----------



## toonczyk

Ja bym mu cofnął tego bana, skoro tak grzecznie przeprosił.


----------



## demmat

Też Cię kochamy.


----------



## cyrkiel

Żal mi go nie będzie, ani jego zdjęć, ani filmików, które najczęściej nic nie wnosiły. Ale tak z ciekawości, jak to jest pod względem prawnym? Pewnie nie ma niczego takiego. Sam umieścił, jego sprawa. 

Taki tip dla zbanowanego, twoja "praca" zniknie z forum jeśli usuniesz ją z serwerów.


----------



## janex_wwa

Oj chłopie, nie rób cyrków Żaden mod nie będzie się bawił w usuwanie twoich postów, bo i po co ma się męczyć? Nie chcesz, by twoje zdjęcia się tu wyświetlały, to usuń je z serwerów, tak jak napisał Cyrkiel.


----------



## skansen

Phi. Wielkie mi coś. Dokumentalistów ci u nas wielu, a ten nie pierwszy zbanowany i nie ostatni...


----------



## Iluminat

królewicz się obraził


----------



## toonczyk

Właściciel forum nie ponosi odpowiedzialności za treści umieszczane przez użytkowników. Jeżeli uważasz, że któryś z postów narusza Twoje prawa do własności intelektualnej, możesz zgłosić to naruszenie właścicielowi forum w formie żądania usunięcia treści na podstawie obowiązującego w USA prawa DMCA.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Doczytałeś? Przecież nie ja dałem bana, ale ogólnie i tak po raz trzeci w tę samą stronę to zmierzało.


----------



## drugastrona

blackjack2 said:


> Bo to, że modzi potrafią nacisnąć przycisk "banuj" - wiem, pokażcie coś więcej, chłopaki.





blackjack2 said:


> Już wiem, że Beton w zależności od swoich humorków niczym panna na wydaniu potrafi banować użytkowników, skutecznie nie potrafi dać bana, ale może chociaż kasować potrafi.





kooksthe said:


> Ja pierdolę, co za ludzie.


O, cała kwintesencja użytkownika. Wieczna arogancja, wywyższanie się i obrażanie się. A potem człowiek się zastanawia, skąd taki a nie inny stereotyp warszawiaka.



nightowl said:


> Ja nie życzę sobie, by moje materiały były wykorzystywane podczas mojej nieobecności na forum.


Ciekawe, przecież nie usuwałeś tymczasowo swoich zdjęć, kiedy szedłeś spać :lol:


----------



## Han Solo

^^ ech, a mi się zawsze wydawało że chłop z chłopem się dogada...


----------



## Polex

nierozpoznywalny said:


> autor "treści" zwraca się do obsługi forum z prośbą o wykasowanie jego postów bo nie zgadza się na ograniczenie jego praw autorskich


Chyba ciut-ciut zagalopowałeś się. O prawach autorskich możesz mówić wówczas, gdy wykażesz, że Twój post jest utworem.


----------



## MichalJ

Czy jak napiszę książkę i się rozmyślę, to mam prawo domagać się wycofania książki z bibliotek? Niewydajemisie.


----------



## premier

drugastrona said:


> O, cała kwintesencja użytkownika. Wieczna arogancja, wywyższanie się i obrażanie się. A potem człowiek się zastanawia, skąd taki a nie inny stereotyp warszawiaka.


No tak, ale dobrałeś cytaty pod argument. Jednak chamsko nie zawsze się odzywał. 

Spio (bo tak Cię zapamiętam), dzięki za fajne filmiki/zdjęcia. Zawsze coś wnosiły. Jednym się podobały, innym mniej. Na pewno elegancją nie jest mieszanie Twojego wkładu w forum z błotem.

Powodzenia w dalszych przygodach.


----------



## 625

wielblad13 = stefan_dgl_ = filipdgl = *uparty*_dgl_ =* nierozpoznywalny* – czasem po prostu:










Bergastualeste = Varsovia, to ten od wieżowca Biedronki i od iglicy na Sky Towe.


----------



## 625

Gdynianin8 odbanowany.


----------



## gdynianin8

dziękuję


----------



## drugastrona

^^ premier, a czy ja napisałem, że w każdym jednym poście? Dobrałem cytaty z jednej strony tej księgi. Ja przede wszystkim zapamiętam po nim jego podejście "co to nie ja" i "bosz jak można tego nie wiedzieć", a nie zdjęcia, ale pewnie bardziej zwracam uwagę na coś innego niż Ty.


----------



## premier

^^ o to ja w takim razie wycofuję moją ostatnią wypowiedź. 

EDIT. *Dziwnie wygląda ten wpis, wyrwany z kontekstu po wyciętych komentarzach


----------



## Han Solo

Dzizas, 13letnie dziewczyny kłóca się w bardziej logiczny sposób


----------



## Polex

Wyjaśnię Ci to inaczej.

Wyobraź sobie taką sytuację: user X pisze na forum kilka tysięcy postów. W pewnym momencie uznaje, że przestaje lubić forum, a dodatkowo nie chce tych postów zostawić na forum. Czy wyobrażasz sobie, że tego rodzaju foch z jego strony powodowałby nieracjonalne zaangażowanie admina/moda forum do pracy? A teraz pomnóż sobie takich userów X 10, X 100 lub X 1000.
Jeśli taki user opuszcza forum z własnej woli to oczywiście może (choć jest to nieco infantylne) samodzielnie usunąć swoje posty. Jeśli jednak następuje wykluczenie usera (np z powodu naruszenia regulaminu) to pewnego roedzaju "konsekwencją" jest to, że posty jego na forum pozostają. Tym bardziej, że nie stanowią one utworu jako takiego.

Ze zdjęciami/filmami jest nieco inaczej. One w istocie są utworem. Tu sytuacja jest podobna do postów, ale ich usunięcie z forum wygląda nieco inaczej dla zainteresowanego. Powinien on, przewidując taką możliwość jak odejście z forum, uploadować te zdjęcia/filmy na serwerze, który umożliwia mu potem zarządzanie nimi. Admin/mod na forum takiej możliwości nie ma i trudno byłoby sobie wyobrazić sytuację, żeby robili to "na piechotę". Tym niemniej żądanie usunięcia zdjęć/filmów skierowane do admina byłoby uzasadnione o ile likwidacja konta nie byłaby spowodowana naruszeniem regulaminu. W przypadku sporu co do zasadności bana (a tym samym żądania usunięcia zdjęć/filmów) instancją rozstrzygającą ów spór jest sąd.


----------



## Han Solo

Twoja własność „intelektualna” została dobrowolnie udostępniona publicznie. W celu zablokowania dostępu do niej, uprasza się o usunięcie/zablokowanie plików z serwerów, na których jest umieszczona [takich jak np. youtube], milordzie [na marginesie: czy to są zwroty "typowego warszawiaka?" ].

Uprasza się o niezaśmiecanie księgi, dziękujemy i życzymy udanego lotu 

ps. niniejszym składam pokorne "przepraszam" za obronę tego użytkownika w 1 fazie sporu.


----------



## piotr71

Atak idioty w UPC.


----------



## lulek89

Dokładnie, takich tekstów chyba nie tolerujemy na forum?:



maciomann said:


> Kolejny przykład zmarnowanego kadru - kobiety po tej stronie obiektywu nie sprawdzają się z zasady. Zdjęcie potwierdza regułę.


----------



## krystiand

Jak dziecko, no jak dziecko hno:

To do któregoś konta Spio


----------



## bloniaq_s8

ale jatka, człowiek wraca na kacu do domu, włącza forum i od razu humor się poprawia 

@Spio po co wymyślasz kolejne nicki, przecież każdy wie, że to ty...


----------



## WAGES

W ramach rekompensaty i poniesionych krzywd powinien wykupic patinum package


----------



## Conrado

W wątku Odra Tower pojawił się taki oto post. Natomiast ja dostałem taką wiadomość od tego użytkownika (chyba obraził się, że stronę wcześniej pokazałem mu jak wyszukiwać czy budynek jest w rejestrze zabytków):

*Private Message*: czep się tramwaju panie sheryfie


Wrocko said:


> :llama::llama::llama::llama::llama::llama::llama::llama::llama::llama::llama::llama::llama::llama::llama::llama::llama::llama::spam1:


Nie komentuje, nie odpowiadam, pozostawiam do oceny któregoś z modów albo admina.

Edit: Ale jak widzę coś takiego w wykonaniu tego użytkownika to proszę o bana dla niego.

---
ok, youknow


----------



## decapitated

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=90933203&postcount=11775

Do kasacji + ban

Dzięki


----------



## michal_w

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=963724

Spamer


----------



## TommeT

^^Wrocko

pzdr


----------



## newsted

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=90943674&postcount=152

To jakiś lepszy kretyn/BB


----------



## 625

Rzeczywiście, trzeba mieć nierówno pod sufitem aby spamować ze stałym IP :lol: ciekawe, czy jest zainteresowany listem z prokuratury?


----------



## Conrado

Zacznijmy od tego, że nierówno pod sufitem to trzeba mieć żeby zakładać konto na forum tylko po to żeby wstawić kilka emotikonek i napisać głupotę, wiedząc, że dostanie się za to bana. Co tacy ludzie mają na celu, bawi ich to? hno:


----------



## Bastian.

Ich zdaniem dobrą zabawę z tego że skłócą kilka osób, one bedą się żreć między sobą a troll będzie mieć z tego radochę. Tyle że to tylko dla niego będzie śmieszne, kto inny powie że to idiota.

A ja pytam ponownie za co i na ile martin ma kolejnego bana ?.


----------



## Krzycho

^^
Chyba nie spodobalo Mu sie, ze do Emilki tymczasowo wprowadzi sie museum.


----------



## Conrado

Nie wiem kto/co to, ale wygląda mi to na niedorobionego bota/spamera.

--
posprzątane,
youknow


----------



## Bastian.

Hhhmmm no tak martin wolałby coś wysokości Burj Khalifa na miejscu emilki.  Ech on to jest niezłe ziółko. Ledwo jeden ban mu minął a już kolejnego dostał. Broniłem go swego czasu i nadal jeszcze mogę to robić ale czy warto ?. :|


----------



## markus1234

Wysoki wieżowiec, niski poziom.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=248572&page=926

Troche za duzo OT sie robi. Mozna przeniesc do 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=829618&page=130


----------



## markus1234

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=91006653&postcount=5747

archirama reklamuje


----------



## wloclawianin

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=91024931&postcount=5

Jakiś spam. Wrzucał tego więcej. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=964475


----------



## skansen

Tu też: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=91024969&postcount=24


----------



## 625

^^
ale sobie wybrał nicka: Shangti - Władca na wysokościach, chińskie bóstwo w które wierzono około 1050 roku p.n.e.


----------



## Conrado

Spamer-archirama. Trzeba do nich chyba wystosować jakieś pismo albo coś, bo jaja sobie robią :bash:


----------



## Michał78

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=964826

podejrzany trochę. Wszystkie posty to kilka słów (czasem nawet jedno)


----------



## Conrado

Raczej nieszkodliwy, pisze półsłówkami, nic nie wnosi, ale nie spamuje i nie gada trzy po trzy.


----------



## markus1234

Dawajcie linki do konkretnych postów, godnych briga czy bana a nie do profilu użytkownika.


----------



## 625

ryszardochucki said:


> Witam wszystkich
> Chcialbym zwrocic sie z prosba o odblokowanie mojego konta Hoffander.


Po konsultacjach – ok.


----------



## lulek89

Do wycięcia i odstrzału:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=91127663&postcount=5


----------



## 625

Poznaniak888 ban za trolling.

Nacjonalista - tydzień za krzyż celtycki (tłumaczył to jako symbol partyjny) w avatarze.


----------



## pmaciej7

Kibol się zaplątał na forum.



iiYama_KR said:


> Głupi czy z Policji :bash:? Oglądasz mecz? Wisła posiadanie piłki 62%. Obie drużyny grają o pełną stawkę.


Ban.


----------



## Hoffander

625 said:


> Po konsultacjach – ok.


Wielkie dzięki. To dla mnie bardzo dużo znaczy. wyjątkowo miła niespodzianka


----------



## Fatalista

^^


> Po kilku banach absolutnie zmienilem swoj styl i nie ma mozliwosci abyscie znalezli w moich postach cos niezgodnego z regulaminem.


Zmianę stylu skieruj na unikanie city vs city. Ssc to nie trojmiasto.pl, gdzie kilka troli prowadzi regularną wojenkę na linii Gdańsk-Gdynia. Dlatego też daruj sobie posty tego typu...:



> Wlepione mi bany byly zawsze na zyczenie gdanskich uzytkownikow. To raczej nie miejsce na ciagniecie takiej dyskusji. Niemniej jednak uwierzcie mi na slowo ze relacje na trojmiejskich forach prowadzone sa wewnatrz pewnych dogmatów ustalonych przez gdańszczan.


...bo doskonale wiesz o tym, że gdyńscy userzy również nie aprobowali twojego tonu wypowiedzi i również oni zgłaszali twoje posty do Księgi.

Skup się na merytorycznym aspekcie postów, a będzie dobrze.


----------



## youknow

*Sharp13 *- dwutygodniowy brig za ataki personalne (plus brak wartości merytorycznej postów i niski poziom dyskusji).


----------



## youknow

*Sharp13* = *Grzegorz.58* - ban na obu kontach.


----------



## PLH

A2:



glicek said:


> TomCat34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Błektinty TVN24 jak leciał z wawy to też zaczał filmowac dopiero na odcinku C.... przypadek????
> 
> 
> 
> Pacz pan, no normalnie spisek jak nic. a mowią że tylko PiSowscy wszedzie widzą spiski...
> 
> ps: widzę że nad głową red. Kuźniara zbierają się czarne chmury niezadowolenia lemingów.
Click to expand...

2 dni

Tak się kończy, jak ktoś nie czuje bluesa.


----------



## smar

To kto dostał briga i za co, bo mało się wyznaję na polityce? Za przypadek????, PiSowców, red. Kuźniara czy lemingi? Pytam poważnie.


----------



## Zegarkowy

33 posty i każdy to tylko reklama http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=965939

----
Posprzątane, youknow


----------



## PLH

smar said:


> To kto dostał briga i za co, bo mało się wyznaję na polityce? Za przypadek????, PiSowców, red. Kuźniara czy lemingi? Pytam poważnie.


Jeden i drugi dostał. TomCat34 za prezesa latającego po nasypach, a glicek za całość. Czyli inaczej - za politykę poza PHP, bez zbędnego wnikana w szczegóły.


----------



## zbieraj

ArchiSPAMrama:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1512307

^^
ox
625


----------



## 625

wrocmax said:


> Myślę tak samo jak ten facet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ludzie wbrew bredniom Ratusza zaczynająsami widzieć i odczuwać skutki *kłamstw, matactw i szemranych układów* jakie mająmiejsce wokółe szeroko rozumianego stadionu - i że to wszystko jest bezrefleksyjnie i hojnie opłacane z publicznych pieniędzy gdy tymczasem likwiduje się połączenia MPK, podnosi znacznie opłaty za np.: wodę, planuje jakieś kretyńskie podatki od deszczy tylko po to by MPWiK zebrało 11 mln PLN.
> 
> TYLKO 11 mln bo wielokrotności tej sumy są wydawane ot tak na WKS, na Wrocław 2012, wykonawcę stadionu, dopłaty, premie, wodotryski i orgazmy wokołostadionowe.
> 
> Więc mamy prawo nie kryjąc irytacji pytać: Co jest u licha wazniejsze? Tramwaje, kanalizacje, przedszkola, chodniki czy jeden pieprzony stadion na którym - to już jest kryminał - zaczynają organizowac imprezy na siłę, byle tylko coś tam było, mając świadomość że do kazdej z tych imprez trzeba będzie dopłacać!!
> 
> Przykład najświeższy: koncert Queen plus jakiś nieistotny turniej kopaczy ma kosztować 18 mln z czego 1/2 dołoży miasto! A więc około 9 mln strat i miasto zapłaci za lichy koncert trwający 2 godziny i przyjazd kilku zespołów a nie 11 mln dla MPWiK tylko musi haracz od wszystkich zbierać?
> 
> Więc niosek jest prosty: okłamuje się nas, wymuszając podatki,podwyżki i haracze na rzekomo inne cele gdy tymczasem te pieniądze ida do przepiepszenia na stadion i kumpli Dutkiewicza którzy się wokół tego biznesu kręcą. *To jest mafia drodzy państwo, to jest sensu stricte kryminał*
Click to expand...

Ban. I czekam, aż wrocmax zawiadomi prokuraturę o tym, co odkrył.


----------



## DavidPL

Bana poproszę tutaj 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=966469
___
Trafiony, zatopiony, P-S


----------



## michael_siberia

Czemu to właściwie *KrzychuEP* ma bana?


----------



## markus1234

michael_siberia said:


> Czemu to właściwie *KrzychuEP* ma bana?


Nie gniewajcie się, ale zawsze gdy tu czytam "za co ma bana...." to mi się nasuwa

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=su_b6lpTZzo#t=56s

:hug:


----------



## pmaciej7

mar-iusz said:


> I znów ekoterrorysci czepiają się szczegółów byle tylko zaszkodzić. Akurat szerokosc pasa rozdziału robi środowisku róznicę... Ja nie wiem, czy my nie mamy w kraju jakich służb specjalnych, które by gnębiły tych ekoczubków za działanie na szkodę państwa? Donoszenie do Brukseli na swój własny kraj mogące spowodować cofnięcie dotacji to zwykłe świństwo. Może warto by się przyjrzeć, czy czasem taki Ślusarczyk u ruskich na garnuszku nie jest... Kilka miesięcy przesłuchań i moze mu się odechce?


Kilka miesięcy odpoczynku.


----------



## Adolf Warski

Marketing partyzancki naruszający dobra prawnie chronione:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=91315551&postcount=13577

^^
tydzień
625


----------



## bloniaq_s8

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=91326501&postcount=562

błagam, zróbcie coś...


----------



## cyrkiel

Jak dla mnie kandydat do zamurowania *gehryz*

co prawda na razie zasługuje co najwyżej na ostrzeżenie, ale myślę, że się rozkręci.


----------



## pmaciej7

ptr_pic - trolling w wątku o A2 (a jak sam deklarował, miał więcej w tym wątku nie pisać) - 3 tygodnie


----------



## Salitz

Uprzejmie bym prosił o ban dla Mamy Stiflera, nie dość że jeszcze nie widziałem ani jednego wpisu tego użytkownika, który nie byłby żenujący pod każdym możliwym względem, to jeszcze, jak wynika z tego wpisu Mika'ela (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=77930103&postcount=521) jest to jego kolejne konto.


----------



## Hoffander

MarcinN said:


> Mówil Ci ktos, ze gadasz, jak prostak? Nie? To ja mówie. Kilku próbowalo na tym forum takiej gadki. Dlugo nie pociagneli.


Pamietacie moj list do Was? O tym wlasnie pisalem...


----------



## 625

^^


MarcinN said:


> Mówił Ci ktoś, że gadasz, jak prostak? Nie? To ja mówię. Kilku próbowało na tym forum takiej gadki. Długo nie pociągnęli.


Tu z linkiem do bezpośredniego posta. 7 dni, powstrzymałem się przed miesiącem, co za bezczelny tekst.


----------



## Hoffander

wybacz ale dzialam na smartfonie. linku nie wkleje. Gdynia sródmiescie koncepcje rozwoju - ostatnie wpisy.


----------



## maxam

_*MarcinN*_... Czy to nie ten co ostatnio przegrał z hardcorowym koksem? Może tutaj próbuje odreagować


----------



## broker

Mam prośbę o ocenę wypowiedzi nowego (?), a może konto podwójne, forumowicza Goodfella.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=289088&page=117


----------



## Hoffander

Zarazem bedziecie mieli okazje przeczytac post Brokera na tej samej stronie. Jest to odpowiedz na post Bambolo82 - calkiem merytoryczny, a zaczyna sie od "zal mi cie kolezko". Pózniej jest tylko lepiej


----------



## broker

Hoffander = Goodfella, prawda ?

Koleżko w odpowiedzi na koleżko w wykonaniu Bambolo 82. 
Ale warto napisać, może ktoś nie zauważy.


----------



## Asinus

Warto zwrócić uwagę temu nowemu (Goodfellowi), żeby trochę temperował swoje wypowiedzi. Jako, że nowy to może jeszcze nie wiedzieć, że złośliwości oraz wszczynanie city vs. city nie jest tu tolerowane.



Hoffander said:


> Zarazem bedziecie mieli okazje przeczytac post Brokera na tej samej stronie. Jest to odpowiedz na post Bambolo82 - calkiem merytoryczny, a zaczyna sie od "zal mi cie kolezko". Pózniej jest tylko lepiej


Całkiem merytoryczny? Może to jeszcze nie trolling, ale treść oraz kontekst pozostałych wypowiedzi tego użytkownika w obronie tego centrum handlowego przejawia się lekko "głupiutko-naiwnie", więc nie dziwię że się Brokerowi, że użył takich słów jakich użył.


----------



## Hoffander

broker said:


> Hoffander = Goodfella, prawda ?
> 
> Kolezko w odpowiedzi na kolezko w wykonaniu Bambolo 82.
> Ale warto napisac, moze ktos nie zauwazy.



A props twojego apelu: Nasz nowy kolega jest napewno jeszcze mlody. chce sobie pokrzyczec. powyzywac. no tak juz ma. Czy musisz zachowywać się równie agresywnie? Nie twierdze, ze Goodfella nie powinien zostac wymieniony w tej ksiedze. Ty tutaj napisales. Wg mnie z pelna zasadnoscia. Napewno nie jest to z twej strony odwet za treść tylko troska o poziom dyskusji - Zatem postanowilem, ze ci pomoge. No i pomoglem. Widzisz Broker.... mi tez zalezy na poziomie  Chyba przyznasz, ze puscily Ci nerwy, co? 

Nie ma sie co stresowac 

A co sie zas tyczy mojej osoby: pofatyguj adminów aby zaspokoili twoja ciekawosc i sprawdzili moje ip.

No chyba ja ich nie bede prosil? Co nie  

z reszta jak ty doszedles do takiego porównania? Myslisz, ze pisze litanie do adminów, tylko po to by pod przebraniem Chlopca z ferajny znecac sie nad forum? Nie widzisz róznicy w stylach?  Nie uwierze. Zgrywasz sie. Napewno. Barry Kent z Ray'em Liota ci sie pomylil? 

Daj spokój 



Asinus said:


> Warto zwrócic uwage temu nowemu (Goodfellowi), zeby troche temperowal swoje wypowiedzi. Jako, ze nowy to moze jeszcze nie wiedziec, ze zlosliwosci oraz wszczynanie city vs. city nie jest tu tolerowane.


Jestem za. 



Asinus said:


> Calkiem merytoryczny? Moze to jeszcze nie trolling, ale tresc oraz kontekst pozostalych wypowiedzi tego uzytkownika w obronie tego centrum handlowego przejawia sie lekko "glupiutko-naiwnie", wiec nie dziwie ze sie Brokerowi, ze uzyl takich slów jakich uzyl.


No i tu klania sie róznica zdan na temat kultury jako takiej. Nawet gdyby posty Bambolo82 byly najglupsze sposród najbardziej naiwnych, nawet gdyby przeczyl wszystkiemu w co ty i broker wierzycie, gdyby chocby zelzyl jednego z was moi gdanscy przyjaciele... to ani wtedy, ani w zadnym innym wypadku, nie jest to blogoslawienstwem dla wiekszej ilosci chamstwa. Bez wzgledu na wymówke.


----------



## gdynianin8

^^ A Ty jakiegos objawienia doznales, ze tak innych pouczasz ? Bo z tego co pamietam to za duzo wieksze chamstwo dostales przynajmniej kilka banow.


----------



## Hoffander

gdynianin8 said:


> ^^ A Ty jakiegos objawienia doznales, ze tak innych pouczasz ? Bo z tego co pamietam to za duzo wieksze chamstwo dostales przynajmniej kilka banow.


nie ja jeden  prawda?


----------



## gdynianin8

^ Do mnie pijesz ? Ja dostalem jednego bana a nie kilkanascie i nie za chamstwo tylko za krnabrnosc w stosunku do cytowania artykulow a nie za chamskie odzywki jak juz tutaj wczesniej sugerowales. Poza tym sam admin sie zreflektowal, ze kara byla niewspolmierna do przewinienia.


----------



## Hoffander

gdynianin8 said:


> ^ Do mnie pijesz ? Ja dostalem jednego bana a nie kilkanascie i nie za chamstwo tylko za krnabrnosc w stosunku do cytowania artykulow a nie za chamskie odzywki jak juz tutaj wczesniej sugerowales. Poza tym sam admin sie zreflektowal, ze kara byla niewspolmierna do przewinienia.


To z pewnością nieodpowiednie miejsce na taką wymianę zdań. Pozwól, że się wycofam.


----------



## pmaciej7

morus1000 said:


> Odbędzie się nadzwyczajna sesja rady miasta Torunia ws. metropolii. Informują "Zbliżenia" TVP Bydgoszcz. Zalewski nie może znieść tego że jest prezydentem miasta 200 tys. Ta megalomania Torunia to jest choroba psychiczna.


7 dni


----------



## pedro_kosz

pmaciej7 said:


> 7 dni


Solbus w warsztacie.


----------



## wiewior

Bardzo proszę o zajęcie się tym użytkownikiem:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=877060
Jego posty w wątku o CH Wzgórze powodują naprawdę odruch wymiotny, a podawane teorie to klasyczne city vs. city


----------



## takisobiektoś

^^ Śmiałem zwrócić uwagę , więc ...



JNP1906 said:


> o co Ci chodzi ? jak o kacapy ( ruskie ) to tez wracaj za onet za niemiecki breuslau czy jak to sie tam pisze.


:lol:


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

drugastrona said:


> Ja nie odnosiłem się do pigsów, tylko do określenia biało-czerwonych kibiców zostawiających 55 ton śmieci w centrum Warszawy. Czytaj uważnie.


Zasugerowałem sie tym, że Twój post był pod postem traktujacym o Rosjaninie z wątku o Euro. Kiepskie to usprawiedliwienie, więc przepraszam serdecznie.

A co do tego co działo się w wątku o Euro, to admin z Kanady już go zamknął.


----------



## pmaciej7

jarekpelczar said:


> ^^ Jeśli to prawda, to kiedyś się skończy na tym, że ludzie zaczną strzelać do psiarni ...


pół roku.


----------



## xyzxyzxyz

pmaciej7 said:


> pół roku.


Proszę o skasowanie wszystkich moich postów.


----------



## Polex

Miałeś możliwość samodzielnego skasowania. Należało to zrobić przed swoim "występem".


----------



## xyzxyzxyz

Polex said:


> Miałeś możliwość samodzielnego skasowania. Należało to zrobić przed swoim "występem".


Ok. Poczekam. DUŻO piwa i czytanie kontrowersyjnych artykułów na SSC to chyba nie było dobre połączenie


----------



## PLH

Ban na oba konta. Nawet bez tego się należał.


----------



## 625

WFInsider został spacyfikowany przez moderatora od właściwego forum.


----------



## lukaszek89

^^wystarczylo napisac do modow-a nasi forumowicze zamiast tego odpisuja takim trolom-to jest woda na mlyn takich dla nich.


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

lukaszek89 said:


> Ten pan za tego posta jak i caloksztalt na tym forum zasluguje na bana chyba wreszcie...
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92209094&postcount=2250
> 
> za to chyba tez...





Don Vito KurDeBalanz said:


> ^^Właśnie chciałem pisać o tym samym facecie. Przed chwilą dodał:
> 
> 
> 
> This is old news. And it is not comparable with 50 *polish pigs *attacking Russian and British fans in Lodz. Don't try to play a victim.
> 
> 
> 
> W innych (w tym europejskich) wątkach ten sam język, szczególnie o Polsce i Polakach. Daleko mi do "Poland strong", ale ten facet jak nikt inny zapracował na bana. Nawet jeden Rosjanin go wczoraj ostrzegał o ewentualnym banie, pisząc cyrylicą.
> 
> Kolejny kwiatek z przed chwili:
> 
> 
> 
> Polska really have a big self-censorship. Polish racism on Holland training, 50 pigs attacking fans in Lodz - and fight between Russian fans and stewards (we don't know who started to fight, woman on the video cried "polish bustards, what are you doing?").
> 
> Or maybe your media showed only last incident and nothing about polish incidents. Most probably, that's why you talk about "most problems", dumb polska..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LubiePiwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ogólnie w wątkach o EURO przydałoby się jakieś ostrzeżenie, bo to co tam się dzieje to masakra.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GrimFadango said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ten koleś był już wielokrotnie banowany, przez modów z różnych krajów. Nie pamiętam dokładnie jak się nazywał, ale kont miał kilkadziesiąt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don Vito KurDeBalanz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Facet jedzie na międzynarodowym forum z tekstami typu:
> polish pigs, dumb polska, polish idiots .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 625 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No to nie wchodźcie, albo zgłaszajcie w międzynarodowym.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Świetna porada od Admina, który ma moc sprawiania cudów na tym forum...
> 
> 
> 
> lukaszek89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Co do WFIinsider
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've sent him a final warning not to continue the fighting and politicization. If he continues, please let me know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> od administratora Taller, Better
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Własnie do admina "Taller,Better" napisałem i reakcja była natychmiastowa - najpierw zamkniecie wątku a nastepnie czyszczenie.
> 
> 
> 
> 625 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WFInsider został spacyfikowany przez moderatora od właściwego forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Patrz wyżej.
> 625 bez urazy ale właśnie na Ciebie bardzo liczyłem coby pozamiatać to co zgłaszaliśmy, nie znam do końca zasad rządzących tym forum, wydawało mi się, że każdy admin ma prawo zrobić porządek, tam gdzie zgłaszana jest kaszana . Daj cynk jeśli jest inaczej
Click to expand...


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Gdyby nie te idiotyczne wojenki właśnie byłoby inaczej.


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Beton, ale to co my zgłaszaliśmy, to było właśnie coś, co dawało każdemu adminowi ewentualnie modowi, pole do popisu. To co wyprawiało tam kilku Rosjan i Polaków (wnioskując z ich nicków i "location") było absolutnie żenujące. Dzięki, że oddałeś nosala BTW


----------



## markus1234

Nie rozumiem czemu się tymi Rosjanami przejmujecie. Ja tam wole poczytać co innym leży na sercu niż cenzorować. Rosjanie moim zdaniem okazują agresje na forum i w realu, bo ich zwyczajnie zazdrość ogarnia patrząc na poziom rozwoju (polityczno, społeczno, gospodarczego) w Polsce. Wiec czytajcie, cieszcie się a nie irytujcie.


----------



## xkk

A ja chciałem powiedzieć, że JTFly naprawdę nie musiał się poświęcać, by temat Bartasa na tym forum się zakończył. Kropka


----------



## dawidny

Bartas czasami przesadzał, ale wasz atak na niego nie był związany z netykietą. Ośmieszanie nazywasz poświęceniem. Dobro Forum jest ważniejsze niż dobro poszczególnych forumowiczów, mam nadzieję że na Forum wrócą pod innymi nickami, może pójdą oboje (J.T.Fly i Bartas) po rozum do głowy i już nie będzie na Forum ich prywatnej wojny bo żal czytać i oglądać.


----------



## mari00

Ojej, Wawel już czeka. 
Ja mam nadzieję, że za jakiś czas szanowni moderatorzy rozważą amnestię dla J.T.Fly'a i Bartas'a tak jak kiedyś dla mateja. Tyle, że matej nie wykorzystał swojej szansy, a J.T.Fly i Bartas po tej przerwie może coś zrozumieją.

Serwus, log out.


----------



## dawidny

Nie wiem czemu wyskoczyłeś z tym Wawelem.  Też wydaje mi się że bany czasowe byłyby najlepsze, ale powrót pod innymi nickami to też jakaś szansa. matej był niereformowalny,  ale może też pisze pod innym nickiem, tego nie wiem, ale jego pismo i sposób wyrażania się chyba bym poznał. Wielu forumowiczów dostaje u nas szanse, byleby zrozumieli swoje błędy. Ja też dostałem szansę i zmieniłem swoje postępowanie. Nie ma ideałów, ale trzeba się starać, to Forum to nasze dobro wspólne.


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

markus1234 said:


> Nie rozumiem czemu się tymi Rosjanami przejmujecie. Ja tam wole poczytać co innym leży na sercu niż cenzorować. Rosjanie moim zdaniem okazują agresje na forum i w realu, bo ich zwyczajnie zazdrość ogarnia patrząc na poziom rozwoju (polityczno, społeczno, gospodarczego) w Polsce. Wiec czytajcie, cieszcie się a nie irytujcie.


Markus, jestem naprawdę pod sporym wrażeniem, tak pozytywnego (w swej wymowie ) postu z Twojej strony :cheers:


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

xkk said:


> A ja chciałem powiedzieć, że JTFly naprawdę nie musiał się poświęcać, by temat Bartasa na tym forum się zakończył. Kropka












O tu, tu, tu.


----------



## xkk

^^

Ładna kichawa


----------



## WAGES

Polex said:


> Czy moje pytanie:
> 
> doczeka się odpowiedzi?


Ja znam okreslenie na takich ale na tym forum tak trudnych i niewygodnych pytan nie wolno zadawac


----------



## drugastrona

A to już w wolnym kraju flaga narodowa nie ma prawa wkurzać czy przeszkadzać? To chyba prywatna sprawa danego człowieka, czy lubi flagę, godło, krzyż, itp. itd. Inna sprawa, że na tym forum nie powinno się w ogóle roztrząsać takich tematów...


----------



## pmaciej7

Polex said:


> Oczekuję więc, by w jasny sposób określono na _polskim_ forum jak należy nazywać tych, którym przeszkadza lub wkurza flaga narodowa. Czy należy wybrać jakiś synonim?


Przeczytaj jeszcze raz posta el_barteza i zastanów się co go wkurza - flaga czy sposób jej użycia. 

A synonimy zachowaj dla siebie.


----------



## demmat

Nie lubienie flagi/godła oznacza nie lubienie symboliki flagi czy godła. Jeżeli ktoś tak uważa, to nie rozumiem po co mu obywatelstwo i dlaczego mieszka w tym kraju. Nie można być obywatelem i nie lubić symboli.

Krzyż to zupełnie inny symbol.


----------



## drugastrona

^^ O, ciekawy punkt widzenia. Z tego co mi wiadomo, to nikt sobie nie wybiera miejsca urodzenia i języka, którym mówi. Flagi ani godła też sobie nie wybiera. Więc nie wiem, co ma wspólnego obywatelstwo (które dostaje się z urzędu przez urodzenie i pochodzenie) z lubieniem czy nielubieniem flagi czy godła. Czy hymnu.


----------



## przemook

Możecie sobie założyć jakiś wątek na temat flagi/hymnu/godła i tam dyskutować?


----------



## demmat

drugastrona said:


> ^^ O, ciekawy punkt widzenia. Z tego co mi wiadomo, to nikt sobie nie wybiera miejsca urodzenia i języka, którym mówi. Flagi ani godła też sobie nie wybiera. Więc nie wiem, co ma wspólnego obywatelstwo (które dostaje się z urzędu przez urodzenie i pochodzenie) z lubieniem czy nielubieniem flagi czy godła. Czy hymnu.


Religii najczęściej też się*nie wybiera, ale o ile wiem to można wystąpić ze wspólnoty. W kraju też nikt nie trzyma. Jak komuś nie odpowiadają idee zawarte w symbolach narodowych, to niech się*nie męczy i wybierze inne miejsce gdzie symbolika mu bardziej odpowiada.


----------



## drugastrona

Fakt, to nie ten wątek na dywagacje o fladze, ale tutaj ktoś żądał kar za flagi.

Trochę arogancko to brzmi, co piszesz, demmat. To trochę słaby powód, żeby opuszczać swój kraj, bo nie podoba się hymn, albo kolory flagi i wybrać sobie inny ze względu na symbolikę. Dziwne też jest doszukiwanie się nie wiadomo jakich idei w bieli i czerwieni, czy orle. Wydawało mi się, że żyjemy w wolnym kraju, i symbole narodowe mogą się po prostu po ludzku nie podobać, czy przeszkadzać, bez mieszania w to ideologii.


----------



## demmat

Mogą nie odpowiadać np. ze względu na estetykę, czy kształt. Jednak kolory flagi mają jakąś symbolikę i to ona ma znaczenie. Mi też np. kształt orła nie za bardzo odpowiada. Wolę orła Uniwersytetu Warszawskiego czy województwa Mazowieckiego. Niemniej jak ktoś uważa że lepsza by była żaba, a nie głupi orzeł, to jednak chyba powinien pomyśleć nad swoją tożsamością.


----------



## Iluminat

demmat said:


> Mogą nie odpowiadać np. ze względu na estetykę, czy kształt. Jednak kolory flagi mają jakąś symbolikę i to ona ma znaczenie.


W podstawówce albo jeszcze przedszkolu uczyliśmy się o symbolice tych kolorów i wyszło, że czerwony to bodaj krew przelana za ojczyznę a biały nie pamietam co więc chyba nie jestem prawdziwym Polakiem  może w twoim życiu bajka o orle białym odgrywa większe znaczenie ja już niestety zapomniałem o co tam chodziło, może łączyła się jakoś z tą o Lechu, Czechu i Rusie.



> Mi też np. kształt orła nie za bardzo odpowiada. Wolę orła Uniwersytetu Warszawskiego czy województwa Mazowieckiego. Niemniej jak ktoś uważa że lepsza by była żaba, a nie głupi orzeł, to jednak chyba powinien pomyśleć nad swoją tożsamością.


Czyli można zmieniać kształt orła ale niemożna go zamienić na płaza bo to już zdrada :dunno:


----------



## drugastrona

demmat said:


> Mogą nie odpowiadać np. ze względu na estetykę, czy kształt. Jednak kolory flagi mają jakąś symbolikę i to ona ma znaczenie. Mi też np. kształt orła nie za bardzo odpowiada. Wolę orła Uniwersytetu Warszawskiego czy województwa Mazowieckiego. *Niemniej jak ktoś uważa że lepsza by była żaba, a nie głupi orzeł, to jednak chyba powinien pomyśleć nad swoją tożsamością*.


Myślę, ze to kwestia czegoś innego. Barwy i godło są symbolami zastanymi przy urodzeniu w Polsce. Musimy je zaakceptować, bo to nasze barwy ojczyste, ale to nie oznacza, że mają się nam podobać. Np. ja wolałbym, żeby naszym narodowym hymnem była "Rota", a nie "Mazurek Dąbrowskiego", bo w moim odczuciu jest bardziej podniosłym utworem. "Mazurek Dąbrowskiego" nie podoba mi się, bo to pospolita melodia ludowa, ale z tego powodu nie będę uciekał z kraju, nie będę zastanawiał się nad swoją tożsamością, bo to nie moja wina, że mamy taki a nie inny hymn. Został mi narzucony, więc go toleruję, wstaję gdy jest śpiewany, ale nic nie poradzę na to, że mi się nie podoba


----------



## janex_wwa

Ktoś może zbanować tego idiotę?


michael111 said:


> Widział to ktoś??:banana::banana::banana::banana:
> 
> http://clingy-g.blogspot.com



Wkleił to samo w około 10 wątkach.


----------



## Deeno

janex_wwa said:


> Ktoś może zbanować tego idiotę?
> Wkleił to samo w około 10 wątkach.


Ja już naliczyłem 36 wątków.


----------



## Polex

Wydaje mi się, że dyskusja poszła w niewłaściwym kierunku. Uważam bowiem, że nad symboliką narodową nie powinno się dyskutować, a już z pewnością nie w kategoriach czy są one ładne, czy się podobają, czy też odwrotnie. Można powiem wypaczyć sens tej sprawy, gdy ktoś dojdzie do wniosku, że np barwom narodowym przydałby się jeszcze jakiś dodatkowy kolor, a może i dwa lub trzy. hno:

Zarówno godło jak barwy narodowe i hymn nie muszą się wszystkim podobać. Tyle tylko, że jeśli komuś nie podobają się nasze barwy narodowe to skłonny jestem współczuć takiemu "Polakowi". Jeśli jednak kogoś "wkurzają" flagi narodowe to nie reaguję wówczas współczuciem. Jeśli objawiałby to w zaciszu swoich 4 ścian, to co innego, ale jeśli robi to publicznie (np na forum) to ZAWSZE spotka się z reakcją z mojej strony. 

Skoro jednak moja reakcja spotkała się z kuriozalną kontrreakcją moda, więc ponownie pytam: *"Jaka reakcja jest dopuszczalna?"*

Dla uniknięcia nieporozumień odniosę się do tego:


pmaciej7 said:


> Przeczytaj jeszcze raz posta el_barteza i zastanów się co go wkurza - flaga czy sposób jej użycia.


To, że w dyskutowanej sprawie stajesz się jego obrońcą daje sporo do myślenia, a to, że sam z czytaniem masz kłopoty po prostu nie wymaga komentarza.


el_bartez said:


> *Mnie też wkurzały te flagi poprzyczepiane do samochodów.*


Czyżbyś usprawiedliwiał wkurzenie na przyczepianie polskiej flagi do samochodu? :nuts:



pmaciej7 said:


> A synonimy zachowaj dla siebie.


Skoro synonimy nie odpowiadają, więc moje pytanie jest nadal aktualne:
*Jaka reakcja jest dopuszczalna?*


----------



## SoboleuS

Deeno said:


> Ja już naliczyłem 36 wątków.


Licznik zatrzymał mu się na 57 :banned:


----------



## pmaciej7

Polex said:


> To, że w dyskutowanej sprawie stajesz się jego obrońcą daje sporo do myślenia, a to, że sam z czytaniem masz kłopoty po prostu nie wymaga komentarza.


Szkoda mojego czasu na odpowiadanie na blekoty.


----------



## Polex

^^ Innymi słowy: ty się nie nadajesz na moderatora tego forum.


----------



## Redzio

janex_wwa said:


> Ktoś może zbanować tego idiotę?
> 
> 
> 
> Wkleił to samo w około 10 wątkach.



Na Pm ce napisał mi że pomylił linki


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał

Polex said:


> ^^ Innymi słowy: ty się nie nadajesz na moderatora tego forum.


Tak z ciekawości - kim Ty właściwie jesteś żeby decydować kto się do czego nadaje, kto jest czego godzien lub nie?


----------



## Polex

^^ A kim, wg Ciebie, należy być, by wyrazić własną opinię na tym forum?


----------



## drugastrona

Polex said:


> Zarówno godło jak barwy narodowe i hymn nie muszą się wszystkim podobać. Tyle tylko, że jeśli komuś nie podobają się nasze barwy narodowe to skłonny jestem współczuć takiemu "Polakowi". Jeśli jednak kogoś "wkurzają" flagi narodowe to nie reaguję wówczas współczuciem. Jeśli objawiałby to w zaciszu swoich 4 ścian, to co innego, ale jeśli robi to publicznie (np na forum) to ZAWSZE spotka się z reakcją z mojej strony.


Okej, masz prawo do swojej reakcji, a moderator ma prawo mieć inne zdanie i nie widzieć nic niewłaściwego w tym, że kogoś wkurzają flagi narodowe poprzyczepiane do samochodów. Żyjemy chyba w wolnym kraju, nieprawdaż? Nie ma jedynie słusznego światopoglądu obowiązującego w Polsce i na forum. 



Polex said:


> ^^ A kim, wg Ciebie, należy być, by wyrazić własną opinię na tym forum?


Na pewno trzeba być osobą, której nie wkurzają flagi narodowe poprzyczepiane do samochodów.


----------



## 933902

Większość dyskutantów myli narodowość z państwowością…


----------



## 625

Sprawa załatwiona, nie musimy już tego kontynuować.


----------



## cyrkiel

del


----------



## dexter2

pedro_kosz said:


> Analogicznie jak narzekania Łodzi.


Narzekania Łodzi? Co masz na myśli?

U nas powodem do większości sporów jest ideologia w kwestii komunikacji.


----------



## dawidny

Ostatnio ta ideologia przeistoczyłą się w prywatną wojnę która mam nadzieję będzie ostatnią na Forum, wystarczy tego chamstwa na Forum.


----------



## Carte

Proszę o sprawdzenie czy Lucyjka to nie drugie wcielenie Jul_ka?


----------



## youknow

Owszem, ban.


----------



## Pulse

A czym zawiniła? Mało u nas kobiet na forum, może trzeba było jej dać szansę?


----------



## youknow

Kilkudniowy brig za niemerytoryczne posty w wątku dworcowym [tylko fakty] (a prosiłem ją na pm..). Potem prośba o zamknięcie konta ("Chcialabym sie na trwale wypisac z tego forum") i ban za nowe konto.


----------



## Syntech

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=978321
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1524994

Koleś rozpoczął od postowania niepożądanych treści reklamowych.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Spamera można poznać nie po tym jak zaczyna a jak kończy.


----------



## Bastian.

A kończy marnie. Rozjechany przez betoniarkę a następnie to co z niego zostało wrzucane jest do dołu i zalewane betonem.


----------



## Syntech

^^ Zmartwychwstał.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=979535
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1525197
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1525200


----------



## markus1234

Powinno się automatycznie blokować wstawianie linków nowym użytkownikom. Minimum 50 postów i było by OK.


----------



## Bastian.

Dobry pomysł, tylko czy możliwy do zrealizowania. Może to był by bat na spamerów.


----------



## pmaciej7

Rewelacja. Przychodzi nowy użytkownik na forum, na przykład insider z jakiejś budowy i chce wrzucić zdjęcia. Tylko nie może ich dodać, bo nie ma 50 postów i nie może dodawać linków. I w ten sposób się zniechęca do forum.


----------



## markus1234

Może podać linki na PM komuś innemu i ten wstawi za niego. 

Takie blokady są stosowane na wielu forach internetowych. Sa tez stosowane blokady pojedynczych slow...zamiast słowa pojawiają się automatycznie ***. Na przyklad "*** i tylko ***".


----------



## michael_siberia

markus1234 said:


> Sa tez stosowane blokady pojedynczych slow...zamiast słowa pojawiają się automatycznie ***. Na przyklad "*** i tylko ***".


Tutaj też to działa. Spróbuj napisać wyraz, który jest brzydkim angielskim określeniem Murzyna. (chodzi o wyraz nig-ga - spróbuj bez tej kreski w środku )

PS 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=979560 - podwójne konto


----------



## StaryOliwianin

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92808077&postcount=7197

Oj, oj. Poniosło go na koniec sesji ponadprzeciętnego trollowania. Te wycieczki osobisto-rodzinne mają oczywisty podtekst polityczny ale nie wiem czy to okoliczność obciążająca czy łagodząca.


----------



## cichy87

Moim zdaniem również to przesada. Nie przesadzajmy z tą poprawnością. Wyraził kontrowersyjny pogląd, może i bzdurny, ale to nie jest powód do banowania. Jest na forum wiele przypadków wzajemnego obrażania i oczerniania, które zasługują na uwagę modów. Nie czepiajmy się poglądów, aż do tego stopnia kuniokun nie przesadził.


----------



## Han Solo

Sorry, ale IMHO 625 grubo przesadza. Podzielam opinie cichy87, a od siebie mogę tylko dodać, że pod tym wpisem kaniukuna był post 625, za który sam sobie powinien przyznać 3dniowego briga [post został oczywiście usunięty, bo bym tu wkleił, a zawierał ostrą opinię ad personam, wyrażoną słowami nie przystającymi do moda].


Zła decyzja, wprowadza złą atmosferę.


----------



## nicram79

cichy87 said:


> Moim zdaniem również to przesada. Nie przesadzajmy z tą poprawnością. Wyraził kontrowersyjny pogląd, może i bzdurny, ale to nie jest powód do banowania. Jest na forum wiele przypadków wzajemnego obrażania i oczerniania, które zasługują na uwagę modów. Nie czepiajmy się poglądów, aż do tego stopnia kuniokun nie przesadził.



Ale 625 "zastanawia się nad banem za post, którego skasowanie wywołało taką reakcję". Czyli zastanawia się nad banem nie za post, który zawiera pogląd o związku przyczynowo-skutkowym alkoholim->bieda, lecz za post jakiś wcześniejszy. 625 cytuje jedynie reakcję na ten post podkreślając boldem ów pogląd.


----------



## MichalJ

Ja zrozumiałem, że skasowanym postem był ten o alkoholizmie. A reakcją na jego skasowanie była wypowiedź "niektorzy jak mają chociaż trochę władzy to głupieją".


----------



## nicram79

MichalJ said:


> Ja zrozumiałem, że skasowanym postem był ten o alkoholizmie. A reakcją na jego skasowanie była wypowiedź "niektorzy jak mają chociaż trochę władzy to głupieją".




A może tak własnie było tylko 625 się nieco nieprecyzyjnie wyraził. Spoko. EOT jak dla mnie, 625 wie co robi.


----------



## Han Solo

A mi się wydaje [a zaglądałem do tej dyskusji jak sie toczyła, bo sam nieco ją zacząłem] to własnie post o alkoholizmie był tym postem, za którego kanikun ma teraz bana [tak przynajmniej pisze pod jego avatarem].


----------



## 625

darius. said:


> Kuniokun czasem wypisuje bzdury i przesadza w artykułowaniu swoich poglądów, ale jest tu znacznie więcej użytkowników, którzy nie mając wiedzy na jakiś temat zabierają głos i traktują to jak prawde objawioną.
> Jeśli będziesz z taką samą konsekwencją ich banował, to nie wróżę dobrze przyszłości temu forum.


Nie dostał czasowego bana za poglądy, a za pisanie, że *90% biednych to alkoholicy, a niemal cała reszta to chorzy psychicznie*. I jest prawdą, że mnie to tak zbulwersowało, że wyedytowałem posta, którego do niego napisałem. Zazwyczaj dajemy chwilę, aby userzy się zastanowili, czy nie przesadzili, każdy może wyedytować przecież swoje posty. Kuniokun nie tylko nie zrobił tego, ale obraził mnie za skasowanie tego bulwersującego tekstu.


----------



## 625

kuniokun2 said:


> 625 zbanuj całe zakresy IPkow z Orange i Playa bo inaczej bede sobie mogl tutaj pisć kiedy będe tylko chiał. I wyjdz na powietrze w koncu mozg przewietrzyc.


Bez komentarza, ban na wszystkie konta.


----------



## Han Solo

625 said:


> Nie dostał czasowego bana za poglądy, a za pisanie, że *90% biednych to alkoholicy, a niemal cała reszta to chorzy psychicznie*.





> To alkoholzim powoduje 90% ubóstwa w Polsce. Pozostałe 10% to inne narkotyki, czasem lekkie upśledzenie umysłowe powodujące skrajną zyciową nieudolność


Dla mnie dostał bana za poglądy. Oczywiście kontrowersyjne, ale poglądy. Równie dobrze możemy dawać bana za stwierdzenie, że w centrum miasta trzeba budować autostradu, a wieżowce są brzydkie. Może coś być niepopularne, kontrowersyjnie, nawet głupie, ale nie można z marszu strzelać do ludzi.


----------



## 625

To jest obrażanie grupy społecznej. Przy okazji, na koncie kuniokun2 miał 128 postów, więc przy okazji zbanowałem jeszcze kilka kont, które miał na wszelki wypadek.

@Han Solo: jest różnica między mówieniem, że brzydkie są wieżowce, a mówieniem że biedni albo bogaci to alkoholicy i ćpuny.


----------



## darius.

^^^ z taką samą konsekwencją będziesz podchodził do okresleń kierowców per "blachosmrodziarze", które jest notoryczne we wrocławskich wątkach komunikacyjnych (i nie tylko w nich)???

Bardzo wybiórczo traktujesz obrażanie grup społecznych...


----------



## MichalJ

Czy jeśli ktoś napisze, że "połowa chorych na AIDS w Polsce to narkomani" to też to będzie obrażanie grupy społecznej? Nawet jeśli to prawda?


----------



## 625

MichalJ said:


> Czy jeśli ktoś napisze, że "połowa chorych na AIDS w Polsce to narkomani" to też to będzie obrażanie grupy społecznej? Nawet jeśli to prawda?


Jeśli to prawda, to ok. Ale znajdź mi dane mówiące, że 99% biednych to narkomani i alkoholicy. Szczególnie wśród dzieci.

Dodam tylko, że miał 5 kont, z tego drugie miało nabite 128 postów. To nie jest przypadek.


----------



## Han Solo

MichalJ said:


> Czy jeśli ktoś napisze, że "połowa chorych na AIDS w Polsce to narkomani" to też to będzie obrażanie grupy społecznej? Nawet jeśli to prawda?


A jeśli to nieprawda, to już podpada pod bana ?


----------



## drugastrona

625 said:


> To jest obrażanie grupy społecznej. Przy okazji, na koncie kuniokun2 miał 128 postów, więc przy okazji zbanowałem jeszcze kilka kont, które miał na wszelki wypadek.
> 
> @Han Solo: jest różnica między mówieniem, że brzydkie są wieżowce, a mówieniem że biedni albo bogaci to alkoholicy i ćpuny.


O ciekawe, biedni czy bogaci to grupa społeczna :lol: Wielkiej różnicy nie ma między mówieniem, że wieżowce są brzydkie, samochodziarze to chamy, biedni to alkoholicy. W każdym z tych stwierdzeń jest generalizacja i duży kawał prawdy. Rozumiem, że od dziś jest zakaz generalizowania na tym forum, bo ktoś się może obrazić? Nawet ktoś, kogo "obraza" bezpośrednio nie dotyczy.


----------



## MichalJ

Tam, gdzie biedę dorosłych powoduje alkohol/narkotyki, to oczywiście biedę dzieci też - alkohol pity przez rodziców tych dzieci, nie przez same dzieci. Więc nie wiem, dlaczego tak dzieci wyróżniasz. A sam pogląd, że tak jest w 90 czy 99% jest raczej bez podstaw, ale w dalszym ciągu nie widzę w tym podstawy do bana.


----------



## darius.

625 said:


> Jeśli to prawda, to ok. Ale znajdź mi dane mówiące, że 99% biednych to narkomani i alkoholicy. Szczególnie wśród dzieci.
> 
> Dodam tylko, że miał 5 kont, z tego drugie miało nabite 128 postów. To nie jest przypadek.


Ja tam widziałem 8 postów na liczniku, ale może reszta była w PHP.

Wiesz, jeśli tak podchodzisz do sprawy, to tez powinieneś być już zbanowany, bo sam niejednokrotnie powoływałeś się na badania, dane, których nijak potem nie mogłeś, nie chciałeś udostępniać (a czasem ich zupełnie nie było lub okazywały się nie tym, czym miały być).

Sprawa wielu kont wyszła po Twoim błędzie. Myślę, że jest tu wielu użytkowników ze znacznym stażem i liczbą postów, którzy mają więcej niż 1 i mają spokój, dopóki są "grzeczni" (pewnie ich się sporo namnożyło, gdy były problemy z działaniem i/lub rejestracją na forum)


----------



## 625

darius. said:


> Wiesz, jeśli tak podchodzisz do sprawy, to tez powinieneś być już zbanowany, bo sam niejednokrotnie powoływałeś się na badania, dane, których nijak potem nie mogłeś, nie chciałeś udostępniać (a czasem ich zupełnie nie było lub okazywały się nie tym, czym miały być).


Ale czy cytując te dane, których źródła nie miałem, obrażałem jakąś grupę ludzi? Nie.




MichalJ said:


> Tam, gdzie biedę dorosłych powoduje alkohol/narkotyki, to oczywiście biedę dzieci też


Tak, ale on wprost napisał, że niemal wszyscy biedni to alkoholicy i narkomani. Czyli dzieci też.


----------



## Han Solo

Akurat ktokolwiek pomyślał, czytając post kuniukuna, że obraża dzieci :nuts:


----------



## 625

Han Solo said:


> Akurat ktokolwiek pomyślał, czytając post kuniukuna, że obraża dzieci :nuts:


Ja tak pomyślałem. Nie będę tolerował na forum obrażania grup społecznych, zawodowych, czy innych. Szczególnie w tak chamski sposób.


----------



## skansen

Ciekawe jaki trzeba mieć współczynnik inteligencji i ile lat trzeba być na forum, by wiedzieć, że za multikonto jest ban.


----------



## darius.

^^^ niektórzy tak mają od czasów problemów z rejestracją i logowaniem (z czasów, gdy forum się często zacinało - jakieś 2 czy 3 lata temu).


----------



## Szatek

No właśnie - i postuluję przywrócenie kuniokuna.


----------



## Han Solo

Dla mnie brigi dla koniukuna, a także Szatka [post powyżej] to przegięcie. 

koniukun zareagował emocjonalnie, ale było to usprawiedliwione nieco absurdalnymi okolicznościami. A multikonto - korzystał z nich aktywnie? A może były z okresu o którym pisze darius ? Nie pamiętam, aby zwracano koniukunowi uwagę, że nie zamknął poprzednich kont, ani nie pamiętam aby ich używał. 

To troche szukanie haka, podczas gdy wyrok wydano wcześniej.

Ja np. popełniłem dziś *takiego posta* - może też kwalifikuje się do briga...


----------



## michael_siberia

Ja miałem problem z zarejestrowaniem się i jak po raz trzeci przyszedł mi link aktywujący inne konto (już po tym, jak się zarejestrowałem na obecnym), to kliknąłem, żeby mi nie aktywować tamtego konta. I tyle.



> Ciekawe jaki trzeba mieć współczynnik inteligencji i ile lat trzeba być na forum, by wiedzieć, że za multikonto jest ban.


Jeszcze lepsze są nicki tych multikont :lol:

@ Han Solo 
Ale żeby CZTERY dodatkowe konta?!


----------



## cichy87

Rozgraniczmy dwie sprawy. Multikonto multinkontem, a brigowanie lub straszenie banem za stwierdzenie, że 90% ubóstwa jest efektem alkoholizmu to inna sprawa.

A jeszcze co do obrażania grup społecznych lub konkretnych osób. 

Parę dni temu zwróciłem uwagę użytkownikowi w jednym z poznańskich wątków, po tym jak nazwał buractwem grupę mieszkańców oprotestowujących jedną z inwestycji (wyłącznie w kwestiach administracyjnych, w zakrysie przysługującego im w demokratycznym państwie prawa, nikt do płotu się nie przykuwał, a inwestor sam sobie był winien przez popełnione przez siebie błędy).

Youknow usunął mój post zwracający gościowi rzucającemu burakami uwagę, twierdząc że jest niemerytoryczny i obniża poziom dyskusji. Post ograniczający się do słów: "*buractwo swego dopięło* jego zdaniem był w tym wątku całkiem ok. Ot polityka Panie i Panowie, jedna słuszna opcja rządzi. Jak staniesz po drugiej stronie, nawet legalnie burakami możesz obrywać, bo poznańskiemu moderatorowi w to graj.


----------



## 625

Han Solo said:


> A multikonto - korzystał z nich aktywnie?


128 postów jest jednoznacznych.


----------



## pmaciej7

darius. said:


> Co teraz zrobisz?
> Przewinienie sprzed roku, ale myślę, ze nic w tej materii się nie zmieniło.


Na forum obowiązuje miesięczne przedawnienie dla takich wybryków.



Han Solo said:


> Dla mnie brigi dla koniukuna, a także Szatka [post powyżej] to przegięcie.


Jak rozumiem utożsamiasz się z opinią, że 



> Smuda to nazwyklejszy idiota


Najśmieszniejsze jest to, że dostałem pmkę, w której autor poinformował mnie, że jest w stanie to udowodnić. 



Han Solo said:


> Ja np. popełniłem dziś *takiego posta* - może też kwalifikuje się do briga...


Wszystko zależy od kontekstu. Ale jakby co, to mam na Ciebie haka :tongue4:



Szatek said:


> wlepił mi trzytygodniowego briga i tym samym uniemożliwił dalsze komentowanie mistrzostw.


Tak, na tym właśnie polega brig, na braku możliwości pisania dalszych komentarzy. 



Szatek said:


> Nie zauważyłem, by ktokolwiek poczuł się urażony jego treścią.


:wave:


----------



## 625

^^


Antoni Piechniczek said:


> "...my też nie jesteśmy tacy głupcy na jakich wyglądamy."


http://www.300polityka.pl/300news/lesne-dziadki-bez-retuszu

właściwie to dowód na potwierdzenie tej tezy


----------



## drugastrona

pmaciej7, każdy kto orientuje się w taktyce meczu piłki nożnej, w przygotowaniach naszej kadry i zna jej piłkarzy oraz piłkarzy niepowołanych do niej, potrafi udowodnić, że Smuda to najzwyklejszy idiota... W tym nie ma obrazy, jest tylko stwierdzenie faktu. Jak to powiedział klasyk, nie nazywajmy szamba perfumerią.


----------



## pmaciej7

^^ Nie sądzę.



> Niepełnosprawność intelektualna w stopniu znacznym (upośledzenie umysłowe znaczne, dawniej idiotyzm – niestosowana z uwagi na negatywne znaczenie w języku potocznym) – rozwój psychiczny osoby dorosłej na poziomie 6. roku życia. Około 4-5 roku życia zauważalne spóźnienie rozwoju psychofizycznego. Osoby te mogą opanować samoobsługę, przy stałej opiece mogą wyuczyć się czynności domowych, ale nie są zdolne do wyuczenia zawodu. Mogą podejmować prace niewymagające kwalifikacji.
> 
> IQ w skali Wechslera: 20 – 34.


Ale próbuj, może udowodnisz.


----------



## Han Solo

> Jak rozumiem utożsamiasz się z opinią, że
> 
> Smuda to nazwyklejszy idiota


,

Nie, ani merytorycznie się nie zgadzam, ani technicznie [nie chciałbym aby takie posty - napisane takim językiem - fruwały po forum]. Ale, jak słusznie zauważasz, liczy się kontekst. A to było tuż po meczu z Czechami [wiadomo], sam post zawierał także merytoryczne uwagi odnośnie EURO, a użytkownik nie słynie z obrażania ludzi. Zrozumiałe emocje. Podejrzewam, że gdyby Szatek pisał nazajutrz to juz takiego określenia by nie użył.

Celowo zapostowałem mój post, gdzie jest przekleństwo, żeby pokazać, że właśnie kontekst się liczy, a nie gołe znaczenie. że już nie wspomne o słynnej sygnaturce Mruczka.


ps. doczytałem uważnie post Szatka, i totalnie się z nim nie zgadzam [szczególnie jeśli chodzi o ocenę 2 pierwszych meczów], ale to chyba temat na inny wątek 

A ktoś z modów powie: kiedy ostatni raz koniukun użył innego konta niż swoje głowne? Bo Samo 128 postów też o niczym nie świadczy, jak ostatni był np. z 2008 itp.


----------



## 625

Han Solo said:


> A ktoś z modów powie: kiedy ostatni raz koniukun użył innego konta niż swoje głowne? Bo Samo 128 postów też o niczym nie świadczy, jak ostatni był np. z 2008 itp.


18 grudnia 2006. Ale liczy się to:



kuniokun2 said:


> 625 zbanuj całe zakresy IPkow z Orange i Playa bo inaczej bede sobie mogl tutaj pisć kiedy będe tylko chiał. I wyjdz na powietrze w koncu mozg przewietrzyc.


przy okazji, kolejny miszcz nowych kont:

roki, *rokiforever*


----------



## drugastrona

pmaciej7 said:


> ^^ Nie sądzę.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Niepełnosprawność intelektualna w stopniu znacznym (upośledzenie umysłowe znaczne, *dawniej idiotyzm – niestosowana z uwagi na negatywne znaczenie w języku potocznym*) – rozwój psychiczny osoby dorosłej na poziomie 6. roku życia. Około 4-5 roku życia zauważalne spóźnienie rozwoju psychofizycznego. Osoby te mogą opanować samoobsługę, przy stałej opiece mogą wyuczyć się czynności domowych, ale nie są zdolne do wyuczenia zawodu. Mogą podejmować prace niewymagające kwalifikacji.
> 
> IQ w skali Wechslera: 20 – 34.
> 
> 
> 
> Ale próbuj, może udowodnisz.
Click to expand...

Oczywiście, że udowodnię. Sam cytujesz, że określenia "idiotyzm" w dzisiejszych czasach nie stosuje się do konkretnej wartości IQ, bo jest ono obecnie stosowane potocznie w innym znaczeniu. I właśnie w tym potocznym znaczeniu user nazwał Smudę idiotą. Dobrze o tym wiesz, ale i tak musi wyjść na Twoje... Przykre.


----------



## Han Solo

> To alkoholzim powoduje 90% ubóstwa w Polsce.


*Brig*

groźba bana



> 625 zbanuj całe zakresy IPkow z Orange i Playa bo inaczej bede sobie mogl tutaj pisć kiedy będe tylko chiał. I wyjdz na powietrze w koncu mozg przewietrzyc


emocjonalna reakcja usera

*Ban*
uzasadnienie: za multikonto



> 18 grudnia 2006


ostatni post na "multikoncie"
.................................................

Wysoki sądzie, powyższe niezbicie dowodzi, iż reakcja służb porządkowych była przesadzona i okarżony nie zasłużył na tak wysoką karę. W związku z tym, apelacja zasługuje na uwzględnienie.


----------



## pmaciej7

Han Solo said:


> A to było tuż po meczu z Czechami [wiadomo], sam post zawierał także merytoryczne uwagi odnośnie EURO, a użytkownik nie słynie z obrażania ludzi.


Poprzedni brig też był za post napisany po meczu. Jak kogoś mecze doprowadzają do stanu, w którym nie panuje nad słownictwem, to może niech nie ogląda? A już na pewno niech nie komentuje tutaj. 



drugastrona said:


> I właśnie w tym potocznym znaczeniu user nazwał Smudę idiotą.


I z tego względu wypowiedź przestaje być chamska? Zresztą nie sztuka być mocnym w gębie, gdy siedzi się ukrytym za klawiaturą. 



> Dobrze o tym wiesz, ale i tak musi wyjść na Twoje... Przykre.


Ale co w tym przykrego, że bronię swoich racji?


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Moim zdaniem stwierdzanie faktu nie jest chamskie, nie stanowi też obrazy. Jeżeli nazwę idiotą kierowcę jadącego 160 na godzinę w mieście, to będzie to chamskie? Albo parkującego na chodniku przed wejściem do sklepu?
Przykre, że bronisz swojej racji w moim zdaniem nieodpowiedni sposób. Bo wiesz, że userowi nie chodziło o ścisłą definicję chorobową, ale to ją przytoczyłeś. No i przykre, że nie można na tym forum nazywać rzeczy po imieniu w imię właściwie nie wiem czego.


----------



## Din Sevenn

> zareagował emocjonalnie, ale było to usprawiedliwione nieco absurdalnymi okolicznościami


Odbanować wszystkich bydgoszczan zabanowanych w wyniku emocjonalnych reakcji spowodowanych absurdalnymi okolicznościami.


----------



## mkuldane

perdurabo said:


> Szkoda koniukuna czasami pisał bzdury ale czasami też z sensem, jednak za multikonto jest ban i tego ci nikt nie uchyli. Szkoda ale sam się podłożył.


----------



## Michał Ch.

625 said:


> przy okazji, kolejny miszcz nowych kont:
> 
> roki, *rokiforever*


Cóż, delfinowi się udało, może i jemu się uda  




mkuldane said:


>


Zdaje się, że za przekręcanie nicków, sypały się tu brigi


----------



## 625

drugastrona said:


> Aha, czyli wg Ciebie bezpodstawne jest pisanie, że alkoholizm odpowiada za ubóstwo, ciekawe.


On napisał, że za 90% biedy odpowiada alkoholizm, a za resztę narkotyki. A mi się wydaje, że także wypadki losowe, choroby, czy choćby kryzys gospodarczy. Ile razy mam to powtarzać?


----------



## Han Solo

Ale nie musisz powtarzać, co ty sądzisz w tym temacie. drugastona, a także inni userzy, mają wątpliwości nie co do problemu ubóstwa [te wątpliwości mozna omówić w stosownym wątku], ale co do zasadności brigobana, bowiem nie wydaje się, wbrew temu co orzekl sąd pierwszej instancji, że oskarżony obraził kogokolwiek.


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Ale ja nie mówię, że tamten user ma 100% rację! Przesadził, napisał zbyt kategorycznie, ale sporą część racji miał. Zastosował przesadną generalizację, ale czy to powód do briga czy Twojej emocjonalnej odpowiedzi, która wywołała jego odpowiedź, za którą dałeś miesiąc mu briga? 

Chodzi mi o szerszy aspekt funkcjonowania na tym forum - czy zabronione jest generalizowanie typu "politycy to złodzieje" czy "kierowcy to chamy", bo zostanie to uznane za OBRAŻANIE CAŁEJ grupy społecznej? Trochę pragmatyki - raczej wszyscy wiemy, że żadna grupa społeczna nie jest w 100% jednorodna, ale czasem przesadzamy dla wzmocnienia efektu wypowiedzi. Oczywiście, warto czasem kogoś przywołać do porządku, ale chyba trzeba zachowywać chłodną głowę i zdrowy rozsądek w reagowaniu na różne teksty.


----------



## 625

drugastrona said:


> ale czasem przesadzamy dla wzmocnienia efektu wypowiedzi.


Tak, czasem. Niektórzy nie czasem. Ale nawet oni mogą się z tego zawsze wycofać, a nie obrażać za kasowanie postów, w których są takie stwierdzenia, a następnie używać innych kont, aby się pochwalić, że ma się zmienne IP.


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Z tego co zrozumiałem z tego wątku, to rzucił Ci brzydki tekst w odpowiedzi na brzydki tekst od Ciebie. I za ten brzydki tekst dałeś mu miesiąc. A potem, gdy się zbulwersował (moim zdaniem słusznie), poleciał za multikonto. Multikonto multikontem - tutaj nikt nie ma wątpliwości, że należał się ban - ale ja zacząłem wyczuwać groźbę banowania/brigowania za poglądy, ale pod innym pretekstem. Chciałbym się mylić, ale tak tę sytuację odbieram, i chyba nie jestem tu wyjątkiem.


----------



## markus1234

Męczycie tu tego 625 

Kuniokun powinien odczekać briga i po problemie. Przecież nie dostał pierwotnie żadnego ostatecznego bana.

Komentarzami w czasie brigu z drugiego konta stawiacie modów zawsze w bardzo niezręcznej "bezwyjściowej" sytuacji. Jan kategorycznie zabrania podwójnych kont i nie róbcie tego nigdy, bo wtedy odbieracie modom i sobie szanse na refleksje i ew. zmniejszenie briga.

Zakładając drugie konto zachowujecie się jak (może i niewinny-) facet, który atakuje sędzie w trakcie procesu. Wszystkich do okola stawiacie w niezręcznej sytuacji.

ps: Myślę ze dobrze by było gdyby był jakiś adres e-mail gdzie osoby zbanowane mogły by nawiązać kontakt z modami.


----------



## LubiePiwo

pmaciej7 said:


> A ktoś tu kiedykolwiek obrażał kibiców?


No ale to trzeba ustalić, czy np. grupy osób łamiące prawo można obrażać?


----------



## Tomeyk

^^
Kluczowa wydaje się ta wypowiedź 625:



625 said:


> Pisałem już: obrażanie całej grupy społecznej,* bez podstaw*.


_(podkreślenie moje)_

Zatem teraz powinniśmy się skupić na określeniu kryteriów, którymi można by się posłużyć w ocenie, czy możemy obrazić grupę społeczną czy nie. Do procedury, którą proponowałem w poście nr 8458 dołączyłbym jeszcze wstępną checklistę, której wypełnienie dawałoby pierwsze rozpoznanie, czy wnioskiem o zgodę na obrażanie warto w ogóle zawracać głowę modom (a może checklista zastąpiłaby zgodę moda? Kontrolę prewencyjną zastąpilibyśmy kontrolą post factum). Potrzebna jest tylko informacja od moda/admina, jakie kryteria/pytania powinny znaleźć się w tej checkliście.


----------



## Han Solo

> Pisałem już: *obrażanie *całej grupy społecznej, bez podstaw.


A dla mnie to jest kluczowe, bo nie do końca rozumiem, dlaczego tekst koniukuna został zakwalifikowany jako obrażanie [uzasadnione czy nie].


----------



## perdurabo

Od razu napiszę że z banem nie dyskutuje był słuszny, multikonto=ban i tyle.
Ale jednak brig


625 said:


> On napisał, że za 90% biedy odpowiada alkoholizm, a za resztę narkotyki. A mi się wydaje, że także wypadki losowe, choroby, czy choćby kryzys gospodarczy. Ile razy mam to powtarzać?


Chyba Han pokazał wyniki ankiety która mówila że ok 40% uważa iż za biedę odpowiada alkoholizm, starczyłoby naprostować prawdziwą statystyką, albo swoim zdaniem. Moim zdaniem przesadziłeś z reakcją, tydzien briga za coś takiego, to ile się należy za nazywanie homoseksualistów zboczeńcami, dewiantami i patologią? A zdaje się że tyle dostał Zew2 za takie treści w PHP. Wiem że to duże forum i wymaga twardego rządzenia żeby nie robił się tu burdel jak na onecie, ale też walenie tygodniem briga za to że ktoś wymyślił sobie statystyki to jednak dość ostra reakcja tym bardziej że, ten użytkownik nie był trollem.


----------



## Han Solo

> multikonto=ban


Ostatnio użyte w 2006 r [!]



> starczyłoby naprostować prawdziwą statystyką, albo swoim zdaniem.


Dokładnie tak uważam.


----------



## Tomeyk

perdurabo said:


> Od razu napiszę że z banem nie dyskutuje był słuszny, multikonto=ban i tyle.
> Ale jednak brig
> 
> Chyba Han pokazał wyniki ankiety która mówila że ok 40% uważa iż za biedę odpowiada alkoholizm, starczyłoby naprostować prawdziwą statystyką, albo swoim zdaniem. *Moim zdaniem przesadziłeś z reakcją, tydzien briga za coś takiego, to ile się należy za nazywanie homoseksualistów zboczeńcami, dewiantami i patologią?* A zdaje się że tyle dostał Zew2 za takie treści w PHP. Wiem że to duże forum i wymaga twardego rządzenia żeby nie robił się tu burdel jak na onecie, ale też walenie tygodniem briga za to że ktoś wymyślił sobie statystyki to jednak dość ostra reakcja tym bardziej że, ten użytkownik nie był trollem.


Hm, sliski temat, zależy od intencji piszącego - mogło to nie być obrażanie całej grupy społecznej, tylko stosowanie nieaktualnej już klasyfikacji chorób umysłowych:
http://www.biomedical.pl/psychologia/kiedy-homoseksualizm-byl-choroba-2444.html


----------



## pmaciej7

perdurabo said:


> Moim zdaniem przesadziłeś z reakcją, tydzien briga za coś takiego, to ile się należy za nazywanie homoseksualistów zboczeńcami, dewiantami i patologią? A zdaje się że tyle dostał Zew2 za takie treści w PHP.


A to było jeszcze inaczej. TH najpierw powiedział mu _tydzień bana na php_, a gdy ten dalej pisał, dostał briga.


----------



## michael_siberia

> Chyba Han pokazał wyniki ankiety która mówila że ok 40% uważa iż za biedę odpowiada alkoholizm, starczyłoby naprostować prawdziwą statystyką, albo swoim zdaniem.


No właśnie. To była wypowiedź "opinii publicznej", a nie rzeczywista analiza przyczyn biedy. Jak wiadomo, nasze społeczeństwo generalnie patrzy z pewną wyższością (żeby nie powiedzieć - pogardą) na biednych. Tak więc i te 44 procent można spokojnie uznać za zawyżone. W takim razie - gdzie tam zawyżonym 44 procentom do stwierdzonych jako fakt 90 procentom (co przeciętny odbiorca odczyta jako "prawie wszystko")?


----------



## Beck's

Ja myślę, że te 44% to nie muszą być wcale zawyżone liczby, bo problem alkoholizmu to dosyć częsty problem wśród biednych. Niemniej jednak te 90% wg Kuniokuna to z pewnością wydaje się być o dużo za dużo, a oprócz tego jeszcze nie wspomniał o ludziach poszkodowanych w wypadkach(którzy przechodząc na rente, która jest zresztą bardzo niska nie są w stanie pracować) czy o tych, którzy np. popadli w depresję. To także przyczyna biedy. 

Czyli Kuniokun już na zawsze pożegnał się z forum?


----------



## Han Solo

Czy naprawdę to, czy 44 czy 90 jest bliższe prawdy, ma w dyskusji o banu dla koniukuna jakiekolwiek znaczenie ?


----------



## takisobiektoś

A czy dyskusja przez 5 stron o banie Kuniokuna ma jakiekolwiek znaczenie?
Doigrał się i tyle.Nie wiem nad czym tu można tyle deliberować :dunno:


----------



## pmaciej7

Han Solo said:


> Czy naprawdę to, czy 44 czy 90 jest bliższe prawdy, ma w dyskusji o banu dla koniukuna jakiekolwiek znaczenie ?


Gdyby prawdą było 90% (+10% ćpunów), to ban nie byłby uzasadniony, bo stwierdzenie nie byłoby obraźliwe.


----------



## Hoffander

takisobiektoś said:


> A czy dyskusja przez 5 stron o banie Kuniokuna ma jakiekolwiek znaczenie?
> Doigrał się i tyle.Nie wiem nad czym tu można tyle deliberować :dunno:


Nad bardzo szkodliwym precedensem, ktory stwarza zagrozenie dla wymiany pogladow. Sam kiedys bylem w 100% przekonany o prywacie na tym forum ale moderatorzy (625) odmienili moje zdanie. Jestem pelen nadziei ze mimo nie ustapienia z decyzji, moderatorzy wyciagna wniosek na przyszlosc. 

Przy okazji chcialbym oficjalnie zaproponowac wdrozenie procederu "wezwania do watku ksiegi brigow i banow" wobec osob oskarzanych w tym watku. Jest wiele przypadkow gdy uzytkownicy nie maja pojecia o tym ze sa sądzeni przez moderatorow. Odbiera to im prawo do obrony i ustosunkowania sie do oskarzen. 

Ta ksiega nie powinna byc obowiazkowa codzienna lektura kazdego uzytkownika. Banowanie nie moze byc argumentem w zadnej dyskusji. A ta ksiega jest zdecydowanie zbyt czesto odwiedzana.


----------



## skansen

Jeśli napisałbym, że w Polsce to 90% duchownych to zboczeńcy a pozostałe 10% to geje albo goście z mikropenisami, to też należałby mi się ban. Pytanie - za poglądy czy za obrażanie grupy społecznej.


----------



## Bastian.

Nareszcie.


----------



## krystiand

A takie fajne zdjęcia były ostatnio :lol:


----------



## LubiePiwo

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Saur0n100


Ten Sauron?


----------



## takisobiektoś

Sporo osób ma dość tego gościa a teraz mu się urlop przyda.Najlepiej dożywotni na wątek o ekstraklasie.



tudumts said:


> Ty masz coś z głową kolego...
> 
> 
> 
> No nie wiem, nie wyglądacie na tym forum na zbyt bystrych...


----------



## Guest

Jeszcze raz zapytam



Serodczanin said:


> *Ty i tobie podobni malkontenci są skończonymi debilami. Wszystko psujecie przez swoje podejście do życia.* Mam już szczerze naprawdę dosyć takich ludzi. Nie wiem, dlaczego istnieje aż was tylu. Polska to przecież świetny kraj. Każdy, kto podróżuje i choć trochę się zna, wie o tym.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=93219713&highlight=#post93219713

czy ten pan dostanie klapsa, czy następnym razem mam mu słownie przypierdolić? Pytam, to ważne, takie health&safety na przyszłość.

tydzień - pm7


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

takisobiektoś;93356801 said:


> Sporo osób ma dość tego gościa a teraz mu się urlop przyda.Najlepiej dożywotni na wątek o ekstraklasie.


Toż to dominikmatysiak1 w 25 wcieleniu.


----------



## LubiePiwo

^^ Już dawno ktoś tutaj o tym pisał


----------



## takisobiektoś

Długo kazaliście nam się z nim męczyć  



hif said:


> *tudumt* z wątku o pucharach to zapewne dominikmatysiak1 w kolejnej odsłonie (co widać po jego fanpejdżu w stopce), słowotok plus flejm, poza tym nachalna reklama swojego fanpejdża na fejsie co drugi post. Czy tylko mnie to przeszkadza?


----------



## janex_wwa

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Saur0n100 - ban za całokształt wypisywanych głupot.


Parafrazując klasyka, "kawał dobrego bana"


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

janex_wwa said:


> Parafrazując klasyka, "kawał dobrego bana"


Oj tam, czy kawał dobrego bana musi zaraz być jakimś parafrazym? 
Nie rób paralicie, co Tobie niemiłe :nuts:


----------



## 625

Toxic83 said:


> Przyznaj sobie sam i się zamknij
> 
> JW to wyjątkowa szmata aczkolwiek kibice nie protestowali gdy ich przejmował .Dobrze że przynajmniej ślązacy protestują, jak ich kiedyś będą chcieli sprzedać to nie będą mieli nic sobie do zarzucenia gdyż nie popierali tych cyrków z licencją i przenosinami - Ci mają po prostu jakiś honor.
> 
> Zresztą po czym tutaj płakać??? Spotkania derbowe to jakaś farsa. 300 biletów dla Legii albo bez udziału kibiców gości. Jako spadkobierca Groclinu powinni grać raczej derby z Amico-Lechem


ban na 2 miesiące


----------



## Bastian.

LubiePiwo said:


> Ten Sauron?


Tak ten z YT. Spodziewajcie się krytyki na jego vlogu za kilka dni. 

"Na początek chciałem powiedzieć że dostałem bana na fpw. Moim zdaniem niesłusznego. Nie napisałem nic złego. Uważam że moderator się myli..."


----------



## pmaciej7

pisuar - trolling w wątku o metropolii - tydzień


----------



## Han Solo

a co z koniukunem ?


----------



## lulek89

Gościu(bot?) wstawia w wątkach związanych z euro linki z plikiem .exe :
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=93443050&postcount=558


----------



## pmaciej7

Jeden z naszego forum skasowałem, resztę musi zrobić 625.


----------



## ebveyrona

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=14124338debiutant, co raczej nie dorasta do forum.


\/\/ najmocniej przepraszam, http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=985679


----------



## pmaciej7

> Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms.


Podaj link do profilu albo do postu. Dałeś link do wyszukiwarki, a on jest dla innych osób nieczytelny.


----------



## Bastian.

A tyle razy to było mówione.


----------



## wloclawianin

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=93553634&postcount=82258

Będę wdzięczny za reakcję


----------



## michael_siberia

Ej, to PHP przecież


----------



## Mruczek

wloclawianin said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=93553634&postcount=82258
> 
> Będę wdzięczny za reakcję


Na Twoim miejscu wrzuciłbym na PM-kę dla talkingheada.


----------



## zonc

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=494613&page=282

Przepraszam, ale imho ocenianie projektów pod kątem rodzinnych zdjęć prezesa firmy to lekkie przegięcie.


----------



## pmaciej7

pawiki = bydgoskipatriota = ban


----------



## krystiand

Cóż, a chciałem się zapytać czy nie da się odwiesić bana dla bydgoskiegopatrioty, a ten tu z drugim kontem wyskoczył :nuts:


----------



## Han Solo

no a co z koniukunem ?


----------



## Michał Ch.

Dlaczego bez przerwy przekręcasz jego nick?


----------



## Han Solo

Michał Ch.;93605139 said:


> Dlaczego bez przerwy przekręcasz jego nick?


Są 2 możliwości:

-bo jest nietypowy, stąd łatwo o pomyłkę, i nawet tego nie zauważyłem.
-robię to specjalnie, żeby go ośmieszyć, albo w innym nieokreślonym celu.

Wybór należy do ciebie


----------



## Jeremi-BDG

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=93616502&postcount=336

Wrzuca artykuły jak gnojówką po polu i nie ma nic do powiedzenia w temacie.


----------



## Han Solo

wnosisz o briga za wrzucanie artykułów na temat inwestycji ?


----------



## wiewior

Tak, popatrz na postotekę gościa. Jedyne co robi, to wrzuca artykuły, często śmieciowate, z Faktu itp. Dubluje wiadomości. Wrzuca gdzie popadnie. Nie podaje linków do źródeł. Nie stosuje cytatów. Nie zwraca uwagi prośby. Itp. itd.


----------



## deVoo

zajf said:


> ^^ Nie wymagajmy za dużo, to po prostu murawa, która kosztowała ponad bańkę i na której rozegrano 3 mecze w tym sławetny bój z Czechami a ostatnio łazili po niej *Jechowi*.


Moglibyście zwrócić wyżej zacytowanemu użytkownikowi uwagę za obraźliwe sformułowanie (pomijając błąd ortograficzny)? Pozwoliłem sobie najpierw osobiście dać do zrozumienia, że nie jest to ładne określenie, ale otrzymałem tylko złośliwą odpowiedź.


----------



## 625

Han Solo said:


> wnosisz o briga za wrzucanie artykułów na temat inwestycji ?


Napisałem do niego, rzeczywiście w wątkach wrocławskich wrzucał artykuły bez sensu i bez podkreślenia, że to cytat.


----------



## Han Solo

W sumie jak zajrzałem do postoteki, to faktycznie trochę sieka


----------



## salto_angel

Tak, pamiętam, że zgłosiłem już to kilka tygodni temu. Robił dokładnie to samo we wrocławskich wątkach. Zupełnie nie zważając na uwagi Jana, które opisują, jak wrzucać cytaty.


----------



## krystiand

A jak narzekałem w jednym wątku bydgoskim to jeszcze mi się dostało. On ostatnio nasila to wrzucanie i wrzuca wszystko jak leci. Tematów oczywiście nie czyta i wrzuca coś co było omawiane kilka razy, a już o powiedzeniu czegoś sensownego nie ma mowy.


----------



## salto_angel

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=93619974&postcount=1096 



prch said:


> Różnica jest taka, że Dyskopolo weszło do ekstraklasy tylnymi drzwiami, bez kopnięcia piłki, a Lech już w ekstraklasie grał.


Wnoszę o bana.


----------



## michael_siberia

@ poprzednia strona
Bo jest z okolic Bielska-Białej?


----------



## wiewior

^^
To niech wrzuca tylko informacje w bielskich watkach i przestanie mieszkańców innych regionów uszczęśliwiać na siłę.


----------



## Din Sevenn

Generalnie racja, myślę, że każdy, kto interesuje się infrą swojej okolicy, oprócz SSC, czyta też lokalną prasę, czy szczególnie jej internetowe wydania, zwłaszcza choćby tak meinstrimowe, jak GW. Głupio po tygodniu czytać na SSC to, co się już poznało, a czeka na więcej. Mimo to, nie banowałbym, wyjątkiem jest choćby wątek "[Kujawsko-Pomorskie] Inwestycje drogowe]" - w tym temacie agencyjne wrzuty Tombou są zazwyczaj jedynymi. Dotyczą np. remontów, czy rozbudów dróg wojewódzkich, o których zazwyczaj nie czyta się gdzie indziej, niż na SSC i uważam, że są dość pożyteczne.


----------



## Hoffander

wiewior said:


> ^^
> Jak miło wiedzieć, że ma się tylu fanów. I do tego wiedzieć, jak bardzo się mylą


tzn ze moderatorzy nie upomneli ciebie?


----------



## gdynianin8

^^ briga ani bana na pewno nie mial, widzialem, ze jedynie m.in. jego posty z rzeczonej dyskusji zostaly skasowane.


----------



## Hoffander

no to wystarczy. nie po to prosilem o wyrozumialosc w mojej sprawie abym teraz domagal sie czystek. zarazem nie dlatego pilnuje swojego ostrego mimo wszystko stylu aby inni mogli po mnie skakac. reguly powinny obowiazywac wszystkich tak samo. smiem nawet apelowac aby wobec "starych" uzytkownikow wymagania byly wieksze - to oni powinni swiecic przykladem.


----------



## 625

Hoffander said:


> smiem nawet apelowac aby wobec "starych" uzytkownikow wymagania byly wieksze - to oni powinni swiecic przykladem.


Refused.


----------



## Hoffander

625 said:


> Refused.


----------



## glicek

Michalr said:


> A ty jesteś zwykłym debilem używając takich stwierdzeń. Cóż, takie życie.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=94178446&postcount=82993
do zabanowania


----------



## janex_wwa

MSPhoto said:


> mam takie pytanie, dlaczgo ludzie chca mieszkac w takich jamnikach skoro sa one komunistyczne? dlaczego nie chce sprzedac komunistycznego mieszkania i mieszkac w nowym, cywilizowanym apartamentowcu?? dlaczego ludzi w warszawie tak kochaja komunizm i te jamniki?


Ile można...


----------



## Hoffander

szykuje sie ban za poglądy?


----------



## janex_wwa

Za trollowanie.


----------



## Hoffander

jak zwał, tak zwał. Ktos wypowiada pewna nieobrazliwa ale krytyczna opinie a jakas grupa ludzi wscieka sie za to i domaga sie bana - czyli zakazu wypowiedzi... 

Czy nie latwiej byloby ignorowac takie zaczepki? Nie angazowac sie w zbedne dyskusje?


----------



## janex_wwa

Ty widziałeś jego postotekę, czy tak sobie teoretyzujesz?


----------



## michael_siberia

Całe szczęście, że dostał tego bana.


----------



## demmat

Hoffander said:


> jak zwał, tak zwał. Ktos wypowiada pewna nieobrazliwa ale krytyczna opinie a jakas grupa ludzi wscieka sie za to i domaga sie bana - czyli zakazu wypowiedzi...
> 
> Czy nie latwiej byloby ignorowac takie zaczepki? Nie angazowac sie w zbedne dyskusje?


W każdym poście wspomina o tym, że "trzeba skończyć z komunizmem", "nie ma już komunizmu, "trzeba zburzyć te komunistyczne bloki". 

Rzygać już się chciało.


----------



## Hoffander

demmat said:


> W każdym poście wspomina o tym, że "trzeba skończyć z komunizmem", "nie ma już komunizmu, "trzeba zburzyć te komunistyczne bloki".
> 
> Rzygać już się chciało.


Wolnosc slowa nie polega na tym, ze ludzie zgadzaja sie w ogole ale spieraja sie o szczegoly. Nie polega tez na tym, ze ludzie wypowiadaja sie tylko madrze. 

Oczywisice forum to nie hyde park i pewne reguly musi miec aby nie zapanowal tutaj chaos. Ale musza to byc REGULY a nie koninkturalne widzimisie. Czy jest na tym forum regula, ktora mowi ze "nie wolno pisac rzeczy, po ktorych chce sie rzygac" czy "przytaczac ciagle tych samych argumentow"? Pytanie szczere, bez ironii - w koncu takie uzasadnienia padly powyzej. 

Tutaj regul chyba nie ma. Jest tylko wola grupy uzytkownikow. Na to przynajmniej wyglada. Mnie osobiscie wiele wypowiedzi razi ale w zyciu nie przyszlo mi do glowy aby domagac sie zakneblowania tych osob. Albo wdaje sie w dyskusje, albo pojedynczy raz wyrazam swoja odmienna opinie, albo ignoruję. Ale w zyciu nie przyszlo mi do glowy apelowanie o ban... Przeciez macie funkcje ignorowania uzytkownikow poprzez soft. W czym problem? 

Ja np jawnie gardzę komunizmem dlatego chcialbym zapytac ile razy na tydzien wolno mi uzyc slowa "komunizm" abym nie dostal bana? To sa wlasnie reguly - uniwersalnie zrozumiale, spisane, opublikowane przyklady zachowan nietolerowanych. Im lepsze prawo, im bardziej cywilizowane tym mniejsze pole do dowolnej interpretacji. A tutaj chyba panuje pelna samowolka.

Co to za reguly? Ja moze zle pojmuje ideę tego forum. Tak jak z GW wyrzuciliby mnie za krytykę okraglego stolu tak i tutaj sa chyba jakies wyjatkowo niesprecyzowane tematy tabu i dogmaty - jak w kazdym prywatnym kółku znajomych.

Ja absolutnie nie roszcze sobie zadnych pretensji. To forum prywatne i tyle. Nie podoba sie to mozna tu nie wchodzic - tak jak na prywatkę. Chcę tylko zrozumiec reguly - jesli w ogole sa takie. Dotychczas mialem wrazenie ze jest to miejsce wolnej wymiany pogladow z zachowaniem szacunku i godnosci wszystkich uzytkownikow, oraz prawa. Po co robic te pozory? W Waszym interesie powinno byc takie zorganizowanie tego forum aby ta Ksiega byla odwiedzana raz na miesiac a nie codziennie. Chodzi o walke o poziom dyskusji czy o walke sama w sobie?


----------



## Polex

^^ Obsesje się leczy.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Tak. Jest pewien poziom merytoryczny, który ma być utrzymany. Owszem - polega to na eliminowaniu idiotycznych wypowiedzi wraz z ich autorami z dyskusji. 

Dyskusję na temat MSPhoto uważam za zakończoną. A jak zobaczę Hoffandera jeszcze coś piszącego na ten temat lub znowu trollującego w Księdze na inne tematy, to podzieli jego los. Jak chcecie mieć swobodę wypowiedzi to zapraszam na forum GW albo Onetu.


----------



## Hoffander

Polex said:


> ^^ Obsesje się leczy.


Wlasnie o takich standardach piszę


----------



## Polex

Nasze forum nie jest od tego.


----------



## rekcza

Hoffander said:


> Wolnosc slowa nie polega na tym, ze ludzie zgadzaja sie w ogole ale spieraja sie o szczegoly. Nie polega tez na tym, ze ludzie wypowiadaja sie tylko madrze.
> 
> Oczywisice forum to nie hyde park i pewne reguly musi miec aby nie zapanowal tutaj chaos. Ale musza to byc REGULY a nie koninkturalne widzimisie. Czy jest na tym forum regula, ktora mowi ze "nie wolno pisac rzeczy, po ktorych chce sie rzygac" czy "przytaczac ciagle tych samych argumentow"? Pytanie szczere, bez ironii - w koncu takie uzasadnienia padly powyzej.
> 
> Tutaj regul chyba nie ma. Jest tylko wola grupy uzytkownikow. Na to przynajmniej wyglada. Mnie osobiscie wiele wypowiedzi razi ale w zyciu nie przyszlo mi do glowy aby domagac sie zakneblowania tych osob. Albo wdaje sie w dyskusje, albo pojedynczy raz wyrazam swoja odmienna opinie, albo ignoruję. Ale w zyciu nie przyszlo mi do glowy apelowanie o ban... Przeciez macie funkcje ignorowania uzytkownikow poprzez soft. W czym problem?
> 
> Ja np jawnie gardzę komunizmem dlatego chcialbym zapytac ile razy na tydzien wolno mi uzyc slowa "komunizm" abym nie dostal bana? To sa wlasnie reguly - uniwersalnie zrozumiale, spisane, opublikowane przyklady zachowan nietolerowanych. Im lepsze prawo, im bardziej cywilizowane tym mniejsze pole do dowolnej interpretacji. A tutaj chyba panuje pelna samowolka.
> 
> Co to za reguly? Ja moze zle pojmuje ideę tego forum. Tak jak z GW wyrzuciliby mnie za krytykę okraglego stolu tak i tutaj sa chyba jakies wyjatkowo niesprecyzowane tematy tabu i dogmaty - jak w kazdym prywatnym kółku znajomych.
> 
> Ja absolutnie nie roszcze sobie zadnych pretensji. To forum prywatne i tyle. Nie podoba sie to mozna tu nie wchodzic - tak jak na prywatkę. Chcę tylko zrozumiec reguly - jesli w ogole sa takie. Dotychczas mialem wrazenie ze jest to miejsce wolnej wymiany pogladow z zachowaniem szacunku i godnosci wszystkich uzytkownikow, oraz prawa. Po co robic te pozory? W Waszym interesie powinno byc takie zorganizowanie tego forum aby ta Ksiega byla odwiedzana raz na miesiac a nie codziennie. Chodzi o walke o poziom dyskusji czy o walke sama w sobie?


Dość to ryzykowne przekonanie że "lepszym" (cokolwiek to oznacza) czy bardziej szczegółowym prawem można naprawiać świat (w tym przypadku nasze forum). Dość powiedzieć że politycy na całym świecie trenują tą metodę wytrwale a słabe efekty jakoś nie skłaniają ich do refleksji nad zmianą sposobu myślenia. Oczywiście myślenie takie zostało już dawno obśmiane przez filozofów i prawników ale jakoś ludzkość słabo uczy się na błędach lub mało czyta filozofów.
Wystarczą reguły dobrego wychowania i chęć podzielenia się swoimi spostrzeżeniami, co jest dość proste i wydawać by się mogło mało konfliktowe w grupie którą łączą wspólne pasje.
Oczywiście nie chciałbym się wymądrzać bo nie raz pisałem tu różne pierdoły póżniej usuwane przez moderatorów i wiem że czasem człowieka poniesie czy napisze coś głupiego ale generalna uwaga, w świecie ludzi podzielających pewien obraz świata łatwiej o porozumienie pomimo różnicy zdań i nie potrzeba ścisłych regulacji które nic nie wniosą a już na pewno nic nie naprawią.


----------



## pmaciej7

Hoffander said:


> Wolnosc slowa nie polega na tym, ze ludzie zgadzaja sie w ogole ale spieraja sie o szczegoly. Nie polega tez na tym, ze ludzie wypowiadaja sie tylko madrze.


Zabawne, że o wolności słowa pisze dziesięciokrotnie banowany troll.



Hoffander said:


> Czy jest na tym forum regula, ktora mowi ze "nie wolno pisac rzeczy, po ktorych chce sie rzygac" czy "przytaczac ciagle tych samych argumentow"? Pytanie szczere, bez ironii - w koncu takie uzasadnienia padly powyzej.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=5780012&postcount=5
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=6095377&postcount=7


----------



## takisobiektoś

Z wątku o ekstraklasie ....


plavik said:


> Krety wracać do nory


----------



## Conrado

Za takie teksty wnoszę o jakąś karę, jak nie bana. Ja rozumiem mieć do czegoś wstręt, obrzydzenie, mieć złe zdanie itd. Ale życzyć chorób, śmierci i pisać to takimi słowami to trochę poniżej poziomu.



has20 said:


> [B]Mam nadzieje ze kazdego palacza spotka rak krtani i umrze szybko oczywiscie w bólach [/B] oszczedzajac Panstwu duzo kasy i zdrowia innym.Ciekawe jak by sie tak przejsc na oddzialy dla chorujacych na raka od fajek i nagrac ich ostatnie chwile to moze by podzialalo na kogos, moze bloga powinni prowadzic biedaki ,smierc na zywo sponsoruje viceroy
> 
> moje motto na dzis,[B]PAL DUZO ZDYCHAJ SZYBKO[/B][/QUOTE]
> 
> +
> 
> korzystanie z forum mimo niepanowania nad sobą po kilku piwach:
> 
> [QUOTE="has20, post: 0"]
> ps.pisane po paru piwkach na spontanie ,nie czepiajcie sie ortografii bo nie wklejam tekstow do worda chcesz sobie wklej jak nie rozumiesz[/QUOTE]
> 
> Edit:
> 
> [QUOTE="has20, post: 0"]
> 
> 
> Nie rozmieszaj mnie ,trool? po takich jak ty moj dziadek na konia wsiadal nie masz pojecia kim jestem i co wiem wiec mnie nie oslabiaj , o czym tu dystkutowac?[/QUOTE]
> 
> A teraz to już właściwie wnoszę o bana.


----------



## markus1234

:cripes:


----------



## Tom68relo

OMG - w watku o fajkach faktycznie zenua


----------



## Offspring

has20 na trzeźwo pisze równie bełkotliwie i niezrozumiale, na co już kiedyś zwracałem mu uwagę w którymś ze szczecińskich wątków. Niestety, nie posłuchał. :|


----------



## Marek_VF

Ta ostatnia sobooooota



has20 said:


> Conrado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nawet nie warto z Tobą dyskutować. Zastanawiam się tylko jakim cudem taki troll uchował się na forum tyle czasu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nie rozmieszaj mnie ,troll? niechce cie obrazac ale po takich jak ty moj dziadek na konia wsiadal nie masz pojecia kim jestem i co wiem wiec mnie nie oslabiaj , o czym tu dystkutowac? co sprawaia ze kretyni pala ? a normalni nie ?
Click to expand...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=94285263&postcount=609

Edit: o, u góry już zgłosiliście jakże uprzejmego usera. Wzór netykiety, zwłaszcza co do ortografii i interpunkcji.

Edit2: właśnie posty pisane pod wpływem wczorajszego upojenia alkoholowego są kasowane, więc tym lepiej, że ich treść została tu przekopiowana. Pozdro 4 hal20.


----------



## pmaciej7

Marek_VF said:


> Edit2: właśnie posty pisane pod wpływem wczorajszego upojenia alkoholowego są kasowane, więc tym lepiej, że ich treść została tu przekopiowana.


Izi, mamy możliwość podglądu.

User has20 has been banned until November 18th, 2012 10:00 AM


----------



## cichy87

Wróci w moje urodziny :banana: Może to będzie powrót z wielką pompą


----------



## Bastian.

Yhy. Będzie jeszcze więcej trolować a może i będzie przeklinać na tych co mu bana dali.


----------



## HS

Nieładnie: 



miglanc said:


> Trzeba być pojebem by coś takiego uważać za "brzydkie że aż rzygac się chce":


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

No chłopaki, nawzajem się przepraszamy, albo dla OBU po tygodniu.


----------



## miglanc

Ok parę słów za dużo. Nie będę już w ogóle odpowiadał na posty kolegi.


----------



## HS

Nie do końca rozumiem, za co miałbym przepraszać, ale niech będzie: trochę przesadziłem z tą krytyką, wina przekornego charakteru


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

No, buzi, buzi.


----------



## PiotrG

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=94455860&postcount=24808
Chyba nie muszę tłumaczyć.


----------



## Rygiel

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=94486462&postcount=6600
Nietaktowne zachowanie traktujące kibiców, jak podludzi. Ze względu na wytłuszczenie przez autora w celu wyeksponowania określenia, proszę o upomnienie.


----------



## takisobiektoś

^^ A Ty co? :nuts: Przecież Turysta tylko cytuje słowa Tarasiewicza.


----------



## turysta80

Rygiel said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=94486462&postcount=6600
> Nietaktowne zachowanie traktujące kibiców, jak podludzi. Ze względu na wytłuszczenie przez autora w celu wyeksponowania określenia, proszę o upomnienie.


 A to, że kibice za panem nie stanęli? Przecież tyle lat na każdym meczu skandowali pana nazwisko, był pan dla nich ikoną, legendą. Jednoznacznie kojarzył się pan ze Śląskiem i z nim utożsamiał. Można tak w jednej chwili to wszystko przekreślić?
- Widocznie można. *Wdzięczność to cecha psów*. Nigdy nie zabiegałem o to, żeby się przypodobać kibicom. Nie chcę być hipokrytą, ale to było bardzo przyjemne jak skandowali moje nazwisko, bo uważam, że sobie na to zasłużyłem. Mówiłem jednak wiele razy, że byłoby mi miło jakby jeszcze w mojej drużynie był taki zawodnik, którego nazwisko też by skandowali. Może między mną i kibicami coś się zmieniło po meczu z Arką Gdynia na zakończenie sezonu 2009/10. Powiedziałem po nim na konferencji, że nie podobała mi się postawa kibiców i nadal to podtrzymuję. Uważam, że moi chłopcy, bez względu na rezultat, nigdy nie oszukiwali. I zawsze dawali z siebie tyle, ile mogli. A kibice śpiewali do moich zawodników, że nie mają ambicji, że nie grają na maksa i to mnie dotknęło. Bo jeżeli ja widzę na murach we Wrocławiu: „ludzie zasad” i słyszę na każdym kroku, że mamy honor i zasady... To ja się pytam, jakie to są zasady? Bo według mnie, z klubem trzeba być na dobre i na złe. *Jeżeli ktoś ma obrany kierunek, jeżeli ktoś funkcjonuje w życiu według pewnych zasad i reguł… Jeżeli wszyscy się z tym utożsamiają, że są ludźmi zasad – a z tego co ja wiem, to zasada jest taka, że ze Śląskiem jest się nie tylko na dobre, ale i na złe – to przychodzą dopingować nie tylko wtedy, kiedy jest dobrze*.* Ale także wtedy, kiedy jest bardzo ciężko*. Można sobie przypomnieć czasy, gdy mieliśmy za mało zawodników w meczowej kadrze. Tego nikt nie pamięta? Jak mieliśmy problem z ławką rezerwowych, jak ludzie grali z kontuzją i że potrafiliśmy nie przegrać dziewięciu kolejnych meczów, wiążąc ledwo koniec z końcem. 
link
Porównanie najbardziej zagorzałych fanów Śląska do psów co są z drużyną na dobre i złe.
Nie mogłem znaleść jego wywiadu gdzie odniósł się w jakimś wywiadzie do tego że on wogóle nie zagląda w internet gdzie kibice mają słomę w butach, a zamiast mózgu orzeszki. Kibice podważają jego umiejętności trenerskie i w sieci każda anonimowa osoba może być trenerem i może ustalać skład i taktykę. W tym artykule po całości pojechał po kibicach.


----------



## Ellilamas

Co wy chcecie od psów, ja bardzo lubię psy.


----------



## Adolf Warski

Ten cytat jest z Józefa Dżugaszwiliego, za Borysem Bażanowem.


----------



## janex_wwa

^^
^^
Zrozumieć...... Ciebie,
przynajmniej da się, tak więc, jak widzisz pewnie
do Bobiczkowego stylu tak
bardzo wysublimowanego,,,,, jest Ci, jeszcze
daleko.....

Ale trenować trzeba. Może się uda........?
Pożyjemy..... Zobaczymy. Tymczasem - ide.
W ślady mistrza, wiersze pisać. Białe........

Pozdrawiam Was.

Je....chać hejterów......


----------



## 625

To jak ten radziecki żart:

Pluton egzekucyjny w ostatnim momencie dostaje telegram:

Rozstrzelać. Stop. Wypuszczać.


----------



## Bastian.

Banować. Stop. Odbanować.


----------



## PiotrG

No, wreszcie spokój z tym poetOM.


----------



## Polex

Dziwna postać. Nawet ten post nie zmienił mojej opinii.


----------



## Bastian.

A tam dziwna. Ja nie miałem problemów ze zrozumieniem o co mu chodzi.


----------



## Marek_VF

Mi , go będzie brakowało.......


----------



## Bart_LCY

Post nr 2447 w wątku [Wrocław] Odra Tower [61 m].

Post ma charakter czysto reklamowy.

Proszę o ostrzeżenie/zbanowanie usera i usunięcie postu

^^
sam zauważyłem 
625


----------



## Bart_LCY

Dziękuję

Również proszę zrobić porządek z tym w wątku o tym. Po raz kolejny, niestety hno:


----------



## HAL 9010

Odnośnie Bobiczka to przebijałem się przez jego treści jak komandos przez dżunglę, jednak był to user specyficzny, a takich powinno się cenić - jakkolwiek oceniać jego twórczość poetycką.

edit: właśnie widzę, że jest online, czyli może czytać nasze forum, będąc zbanowanym?


----------



## pmaciej7

Don Vito KurDeBalanz said:


> Też chciałbym to wiedzieć, nie mając z nim nic wspólnego...


Skasowane:



cracko said:


> http://regiomoto.pl/portal/kujawsko...ezno-inowroclaw-torun?destination=node%2F5201





Drakus said:


> No tak interesy Inowrocławia, Mogilna i Torunia są ważniejsze niż interesy Bydgosczy, to przecież całkowicie normalne.





Drakus said:


> Nie ma czegoś takiego jak S15, to tylko gra polityczna Całbeckiego, który szuka poparcia w Inowrocławiu, Mogilnie itp (przynajmniej taką mam nadzieję).


Ogólnie strasznie męczące jest czytanie bydgosko-toruńskich napinek, stanowiących mieszankę polityki, smędzenia i zabiorom.

-------------



Don Vito KurDeBalanz said:


> Macieju (...), zbrigowałeś świeżo (w sierpniu)zalogowanego chłopaka za absolutnie nic.


Na razie mam tylko podejrzenia, że nie jest to tak całkiem świeżo zalogowany chłopak.


----------



## partyzantka

bydgoskipatriota po raz trzeci?


----------



## pmaciej7

Tak, mam już potwierdzenie.

Drakus = pawiki = bydgoskipatriota


----------



## Bastian.

A jak sprawa bobiczka ?. Wróci, nie wróci ?.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Nie wraca.


----------



## Han Solo

a co z koniukunem ?


----------



## 625

Han Solo said:


> a co z koniukunem ?


Nic, obraził się.


----------



## 625

mardro2710 said:


> A co? Już "donoszenie" moderatorom w "Księdze Skarg i Wniosków" ci się znudziło?


Miesiąc.


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

pmaciej7 said:


> Tak, mam już potwierdzenie.
> 
> Drakus = pawiki = bydgoskipatriota


Przepraszam Macieju, zwracam honor :cheers:


----------



## michael_siberia

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1543953

Autor wątku do natychmiastowego zbanowania.


----------



## zonc

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=94795943&postcount=483

Proszę go spacyfikować


----------



## arafat11

pmaciej7 said:


> Tak, mam już potwierdzenie.
> 
> Drakus = pawiki = bydgoskipatriota


trzeba przyznac, ze twardy zawodnik...


----------



## michael_siberia

Do zbanowania:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=998049


----------



## pmaciej7

arafat11 said:


> trzeba przyznac, ze twardy zawodnik...


Jeszcze Drakus2 i Drakus3.


----------



## michael_siberia

michael_siberia said:


> Do zbanowania:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=998049


Ten bot jeszcze nie ma bana?!


----------



## salto_angel

pmaciej7 said:


> Jeszcze Drakus2 i Drakus3.


Idzie po rekord?


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

michael_siberia said:


> Ten bot jeszcze nie ma bana?!


Ma.


----------



## michael_siberia

salto_angel said:


> Idzie po rekord?


Słaby.

@ Beton
Nareszcie!


----------



## Bastian.

Rekordzistą jest delfin i nikt go prędko nie pokona.


----------



## zbieraj

Spam:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1544313


----------



## partyzantka

pmaciej7 said:


> Jeszcze Drakus2 i Drakus3.


Mniej kreatywne ma nicki tym razem, skoro w trzecim wcieleniu nawet o lepszą gramatykę się postarał. A to on nie w tej księdze walnął elaborat, że go z kimś pomylono?


----------



## zonc

^^
Możesz zawsze zmienic miejsce zamieszkania, laptopa, IP i najlepiej zacząć pisać w obcym języku na podforum innego kraju. Po trzech latach jak uzbierasz 3 tysiące postów zaczniesz pisać na polskim i udawać, że np. twoja babcia jest z Chrzanowa. Wtedy się nie zorientują. Mnie kiedyś zbanowano na brazylijskim forum, ale nauczyłem się polskiego. Jak przeskocze 30 tys. postów to znowu zacznę tam pisać. Będę udawał, że mam babcię z Rio.



zonc said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=94795943&postcount=483
> 
> Proszę go spacyfikować


Ktoś tutaj czyta?


----------



## pmaciej7

zonc said:


> ^^
> Możesz zawsze zmienic miejsce zamieszkania, laptopa, IP ....


...a stylu pisania i ortografii nie zmienisz.



> i najlepiej zacząć pisać w obcym języku na podforum innego kraju


Na pewno zainteresują ich S5 i metropolia.


----------



## Drakus6

> Możesz zawsze zmienic miejsce zamieszkania, laptopa, IP i najlepiej zacząć pisać w obcym języku na podforum innego kraju. Po trzech latach jak uzbierasz 3 tysiące postów zaczniesz pisać na polskim i udawać, że np. twoja babcia jest z Chrzanowa. Wtedy się nie zorientują. Mnie kiedyś zbanowano na brazylijskim forum, ale nauczyłem się polskiego. Jak przeskocze 30 tys. postów to znowu zacznę tam pisać. Będę udawał, że mam babcię z Rio.


Bardzo śmieszne. Ciekawe jak ty byś się śmiał, gdyby to tobie niesłusznie zbanowali konto i unikali jakiejkolwiek dyskusji na ten temat.
A co do stylu pisanie, to wydaje mi się że jest nie najgorszy. Przynajmniej się staram nie robić karygodnych błędów.



> Na pewno zainteresują ich S5 i metropolia.


Piszę w tematach które mnie interesują.

To jest link do mojego profilu na lotnictwo.net.pl - http://lotnictwo.net.pl/user/16389/drakus.html
Data rejestracji 17-08-2011
Jak to was nie przekona, to już chyba nic tego nie zrobi.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Ale do czego ma nas to przekonać? Że jedno anonimowe konto nie jest drugim anonimowym kontem przy pomocy innego anonimowego konta? Z innego forum?

Weź już się nie ośmieszaj, dobrze wiemy, że ty to ty i koniec dyskusji.


----------



## Drakus6

> Ale do czego ma nas to przekonać? Że jedno anonimowe konto nie jest drugim anonimowym kontem przy pomocy innego anonimowego konta? Z innego forum?
> 
> Weź już się nie ośmieszaj, dobrze wiemy, że ty to ty i koniec dyskusji.


No tak bo wy wszystko wiecie. I tak jest to lepszy dowód niż te dowody mojej winy które rzekomo na mnie macie, a to dlatego że do tej pory pomimo moich wielokrotnych próśb żadnego dowodu nie przedstawiliście. Zostałem niesłusznie zbanowany i walczę o swoje dobre imię, a waszym jedynym kontrargumentem jest "Weź już się nie ośmieszaj". Taki poziom ma prezentować moderator? Nie wydaje mi się.


----------



## capo_di_tutti_capi

Podejrzewam bocika:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=94841367&postcount=3147

banik - pm7


----------



## stelo

Proponuje bana dla tego osobnika, w wielu wątkach pojawił się taki post:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=94873524&postcount=152 i zaśmieca wątki a posty do wyrzucenia, to nie ich miejsce.


----------



## Din Sevenn

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=94893012&postcount=1222
Zonk już pisał w tej sprawie, dołączam się: błagam, zbanujcie tego człowieka. Co post, to zaczyna od pyskówki, później niby coś na temat, ale suma sumarum lepiej, żeby nie odzywał się wcale.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=94904754&postcount=20350

:banned:


----------



## cichy87

Jak widać moderatorzy wolą rozstrzygnąć sprawę przez przemilczenie.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

To pomilczymy razem w tej sprawie z jacerem dwa tygodnie. 

Pzdr,
BB


----------



## pmaciej7

Noodles_ZG said:


> Cieslak to jest jeden wielki kretacz i prostak i utwierdza mnie tylko w przekonaniu, ze (poza niektorymi wyjatkami) w polskim zuzlu dzialaja ludzie o niskim ilorazie inteligencji ktorzy na dodatek wygladaja na typowych wiesniakow.


Miesiąc.


----------



## Han Solo

OOOoo, nie wiedziałem, że Noodles to taki ekspert od wszytskiego :lol:


----------



## krystiand

Za co? Za nazwanie Cieślaka krętaczem? Przecież gdzie pojawia się ten człowiek zaczynają się przekręty.
Czy za ludzi o niskim ilorazie inteligencji? Nie może Ci przejść przez usta, że ci którzy przez *pół dnia* nie umieli policzyć "co by było gdyby Hancock nie przyjechał" za mądrzy nie są? Przecież oni by się nie zorientowali, gdyby jakiś dziennikarz nie policzył KSM. Tylko ciągle wjeżdżasz bez przerwy na Apator?

Jacer dostaje 2 tygodnie za obrażanie każdego na każdym kroku, a Noodles miesiąc za takie coś? Nie umiesz sobie poradzić w dyskusji to wywalasz każdego na briga?
Ciekawe ile ja dostane? Dożywotni ban za niezgadzanie się z Twoimi poglądami, lubienie Apator, nielubienie Cieślaka i nazwanie działaczy ćwierćinteligentami?

Nigdy nie myślałem, że będę bronił kiedyś kibica Falubazu :nuts:


----------



## pmaciej7

Został potraktowany dokładnie tak samo jak koleś, który w podobny sposób wypowiadał się o Smudzie.


----------



## torunczyk

^^Nie ma to jak stosowanie regulaminu co do joty. Zero próby dogadania się, pójścia na ustępstwo. Winny więc ściąć. W końcu brig to nie walkower i tu już nie trzeba iść z duchem sportu.


----------



## pmaciej7

Właśnie zauważyłem, że miał już wcześniej 3 brigi. Czyli ten jest czwarty. A według regulaminu 3 brigi = ban. 

Ale nie powinieneś mieć o to żadnych pretensji, w końcu regulamin to regulamin i dotyczy nawet mistrza świata.


----------



## krystiand

To jak zaczynasz się stosować do regulaminów to zbanuj wszystkich, którzy mają ponad 3 brigi.


----------



## demmat

Akurat Noodles swoją nieumiejętnością rozmowy, szczególnie na tematy sportowe, sam sobie wykopał grób. W tym poście też ostro pojechał. Sorry, ale jak do zachowania kogoś są jakieś wątpliwości, to nie powinien wyskakiwać z wyzwiskami i oskarżeniami. 

Ludzie jadą po bandzie licząc, że nic im nikt nie zrobi, a potem lamentują i bronią się, że ten to, a tamten to. Za niewinność nikt nie karze.


----------



## bad455

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1001725
Bot.


----------



## Hoffander

Skrajnie niestosowny wpis.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=95668282&postcount=1256

10dni/BB


----------



## Zegarkowy

Potrzeba trochę odpoczynku dla tego pana http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=95699086&postcount=1999
3 dni/BB


----------



## HAL 9010

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=95715733&postcount=3683

Wyjątkowo nieodpowiedni wpis. Pochwała dla stadionowego bandytyzmu oraz nakłanianie do czynności seksualnej wobec policji. 

Ban/BB


----------



## takisobiektoś

^^ Uczciwie zapracował na tego bana.Post BB zostawił, jako przestrogę dla ewentualnych naśladowców


----------



## takisobiektoś

Mam nadzieję, że to pierwszy i ostatni post tego gościa hno:



Wratislavia Vodka said:


> Po co wy gadacie z tym milicyjnym przydupasem salto ? Przecież to przez takich jak on mamy to co mamy.


----------



## salto_angel

Wratislavia Vodka said:


> jsp_AlrQhdA[/youtube]
> 
> Po co wy gadacie z tym milicyjnym przydupasem salto ? Przecież to przez takich jak on mamy to co mamy.


Poproszę o bana. Zastanowię się też, czy nie zgłosić tego poza forum. Dlatego proszę modów o zachowanie danych, z których ten user się logował.


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Zgłaszam wniosek do modów, żeby przywrócić dopisek w wątkach piłkarskich [powyżej 50 postów]. Co chwila pojawia się jakiś nowy z 1 czy 2 postami i się wymądrza.


----------



## Iluminat

salto_angel said:


> Poproszę o bana. Zastanowię się też, czy nie zgłosić tego poza forum. Dlatego proszę modów o zachowanie danych, z których ten user się logował.


Jakoś wątpię żeby policja ścigała go za nazwanie cie "przydupasem" :dunno:


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał

Iluminat said:


> Jakoś wątpię żeby policja ścigała go za nazwanie cie "przydupasem" :dunno:


Może chodzi o pm-ki?


----------



## Ksenofob

Krach said:


> Jeśli w listopadzie przypieprzy...


hno:
W tym przypadku "przypieprzy" nie ma kontekstu kulinarnego. 
X


----------



## michael_siberia

Beton, ty masz nosa do podwójnych kont. Mógłbyś go sprawdzić?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1012925


----------



## Bastian.

Hehe expresman. Jeszcze go nie zbanowali ?.


----------



## Lankosher

Juanita503 do natychmiastowego zbanowania, w 6 różnych wątkach podane te same błedne linki m.in http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=96887010&postcount=18436 i np. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=96886952&postcount=1800


----------



## GothMucha

> 1. Z dniem 1 listopada 2012 roku otwarty zostaje wątek [Łódź] Komunikacyjny Hydepark. (...)
> 2. Odbanowani zostaną użytkownicy Bartas2004 i J.T.Fly.


Stanowczo protestuję przeciwko obu tym decyzjom.

Dziękuję za uwagę.
J.T.Fly


----------



## Bastian.

Czy ty zrozumiałeś to co zacytowałeś ?. :crazy:


----------



## kowbojPL

Tak sobie czytam blog matomiego i znajduję na nim wylewanie żali na Talkinghead'a. Czy można wiedzieć dlaczego deco został zbanowany 'na zawsze'? Czytałem na bieżąco tamtą dyskusję między th a deco o miejskim systemie informacji pasażerskiej i nie zauważyłem, żeby rzeczony użytkownik coś przeskrobał...


----------



## GothMucha

Bastian. said:


> Czy ty zrozumiałeś to co zacytowałeś ?. :crazy:


Tak. Protestuję przeciwko otworzeniu wątku, z którego za chwilę znów będzie wiało zgrozą na pół forum. protestuję przeciwko odbanowaniu człowieka, który wprowadzał mnóstwo niekonstruktywnego zamieszania i zajmował się głównie obrażaniem innych i protestuję przeciwko odbanowywaniu mnie. Masz z tym jakiś problem?


----------



## fanfix

GothMucha said:


> Tak. Protestuję przeciwko otworzeniu wątku, z którego za chwilę znów będzie wiało zgrozą na pół forum. protestuję przeciwko odbanowaniu człowieka, który wprowadzał mnóstwo niekonstruktywnego zamieszania i zajmował się głównie obrażaniem innych i protestuję przeciwko odbanowywaniu mnie. Masz z tym jakiś problem?


Przyłączam się do protestu i poważnie zastanawiam się nad poświęceniem swojego konta gdyby podobne pierdoły znów się zaczęły pojawiać.


----------



## Bastian.

GothMucha said:


> Tak. Protestuję przeciwko otworzeniu wątku, z którego za chwilę znów będzie wiało zgrozą na pół forum. protestuję przeciwko odbanowaniu człowieka, który wprowadzał mnóstwo niekonstruktywnego zamieszania i zajmował się głównie obrażaniem innych i protestuję przeciwko odbanowywaniu mnie. Masz z tym jakiś problem?


No nie rozumiem jak można prosić o nieodabnowanie swojego wcześniejszego konta.


----------



## pmaciej7

To jest ten jeden, który cierpi za milijony.


----------



## Jean Michel

Bastian. said:


> No nie rozumiem jak można prosić o nieodabnowanie swojego wcześniejszego konta.


Prawdopodobnie jest to więc pierwsza osoba w Polsce, która uważa, że swojego bana dostała słusznie.


----------



## takisobiektoś

kowbojPL said:


> deco został zbanowany 'na zawsze'


Alleluja :nocrook: :cheers::banana:


----------



## dexter2

Jean Michel said:


> Prawdopodobnie jest to więc pierwsza osoba w Polsce, która uważa, że swojego bana dostała słusznie.


To jedna kwestia. 

Problem w tym, że druga osoba też dostała go słusznie - stąd protest.


----------



## Tomeyk

lukasz200992 said:


> Jak nie śledzisz tematu to po co się wtrącasz, była mowa o Warszawie w kontekście LIO. *Co do twoich argumentów. jebie mnie to dlaczego, co i jak*. Mówie jak jest i tak powie Ci 80 % kraju, gdyby była ankieta gdzie LIO w Polsce.


Z wątku o Igrzyskach Zimowych w Krakowie. 
Kolega chyba nieco przesadził ze słownictwem i brakiem szacunku do rozmówcy.

miesiąc / PLH


----------



## haxman

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=96982756&postcount=325

osobnik zasłużył na ba(na)na :banana:


----------



## Piotrek26krk

Może zajmie się ktoś tym użytkownikiem ? 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=97009259&postcount=1146
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=97009422&postcount=1149

^^
Daj spokój.
625


----------



## mkrawcz1

Anyway widzę dziwną tendencję do grzebania w opisie "Location:", i to nie tylko u tego usera.


----------



## janex_wwa

mkrawcz1 said:


> Anyway widzę dziwną tendencję do grzebania w opisie "Location:", i to nie tylko u tego usera.


No tak, przyklepcie mi (i innym) briga, za grzebanie w polu "location":nuts:


----------



## Bastian.

No bo należy sze brig. 1,000,000,000,000+ posztów toż to szpam jeszt, a opisz nieżgodny ż regulaminem, fszysztko ma bycz pod lynijke, nie można szobie dopiszywać co sze chcze.

Ech pogoda kiepawa, chanrda niektórych łapie i mamy jakąś falę czepiania się byle czego.


----------



## pmaciej7

Vondeq brigów i banów?


----------



## Patryjota

User 55 - tydzien brig(a) za spamowanie w watku o MZK Konin


----------



## krystiand

Wilkołak cierpliwy jest, ciekawe czy ma w planach pobicie rekordu? Ale to trzeba dużo kont założyć. Na razie konto nr 3, mało kreatywny jest w nazwach :lol:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1015345


----------



## Bastian.

Taa on się żali że ban dla niego był niesłuszny a inni modowie popierają 625. Jeszcze trochę i skarżąćy się na 625 napisze do jana że mody się na niego uwzięły i niesłusznie go karzą a markusowie się upiekło.


----------



## zbieraj

Jak zwykle pewien portal spamuje forum... Może tak bana?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=97062370&postcount=21240


Ok/th


----------



## michael_siberia

spamer:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1015631


----------



## demmat

Kolega drblade sobie trochę za dużo pozwala w wątku o Świętokrzyskiej


----------



## cyrkiel

^^ Właśnie to samo miałem. Przejrzałem też inne jego posty, większośc w takim właśnie stylu.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=97075955&postcount=221
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=97076024&postcount=222


----------



## eland1

Proszę o usunięcie wpisu użytkownika *carbonaut*:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=97060050&postcount=1659

Agitacja i publikowanie odezw politycznych nijak się mają do tematyki forum.


----------



## MichalJ

Ten użytkownik http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=673215
jakieś swoje frustracje na forum wyładowuje. Do tego post pod postem...

Ostrzeżenie/BB


----------



## michael_siberia

Numer cztery:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1016098


----------



## cyrkiel

Polityka poza PHP:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=97147569&postcount=26912


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

toktok07 - has20, ban za kolejne konto.


----------



## martin

cyrkiel said:


> ^^ Właśnie to samo miałem. Przejrzałem też inne jego posty, większośc w takim właśnie stylu.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=97075955&postcount=221
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=97076024&postcount=222


bo ma inne zdanie ??? To nie on robi smietnik w tym wątku

a tymczasem:

Originally Posted by Petr 
:
Gdzie tacy ludzie się chowają? Przed wjazdem do dużych miast powinni robić testy predyspozycyjne, bo nie każdy potrafi żyć w gęstym środowisku ludzkim.


----------



## cyrkiel

^^A jednak *drblade* jest chyba roztropniejszy od ciebie. Dostał ostrzeżenie i mu wystarczyło. Ty ile już miałeś banów i na jakiej zasadzie odblokowano twoje konto?


----------



## StrangerInMunich

Chyba na takiej, ale kto by tam pamiętał ;P



[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Z tzw. innych wieści - miała miejsce ugoda z martinem na skutek silnego lobbingu najstarszych użytkowników forum.
> 
> Zobowiązał się, że wkleja artykuły i nie komentuje. Odstępstwo to skasowanie wszystkich dotychczasowych i przyszłych postów.


----------



## martin

cyrkiel said:


> ^^A jednak *drblade* jest chyba roztropniejszy od ciebie. Dostał ostrzeżenie i mu wystarczyło. Ty ile już miałeś banów i na jakiej zasadzie odblokowano twoje konto?


Może przypomnijmy za co dostałem kiedyś bana - za wspieranie inwestycji przy rondzie ONZ i za to że chciałem aby admin usunął off top, ponieważ jak zwykle zlecieli się milosnicy ruderek i zaciekle bronili "wspanialego zabytku". 

Ja prosiłem o usunięcie off topu, oni o danie mi bana, żeby sie pozbyc osoby, która wspiera inwestycje i krytykuje istnienie wielu ruder w mieście

Coś jest mocno nie tak, że na forum poswięconym inwestycjom mozna dostać bana za to że inwestycje się wspiera a Ci, którzy sie tu logują żeby "być na nie" nie ponoszą konsekwencji. Gdybym wszedł na forum Barcelony i zaczał obrażać Barcelone, nawołując jaki Real jest super to bym wyleciał. Na tym forum od pewnego czasu jest odwrotnie. 

Jak to forum powstawało nikomu by to nawet do głowy nie przyszlo. Jan by na to nie pozwolił.

Z czasem zleciała się grupa krzykaczy,miłośników pseudozabytków i paru studencików architektury co to zjedli wszystkie rozumy i grupka ta chce mieć władze na tym forum a reszty się pozbyć.

Tylko pamietajmy że to foum powstało dla miłosników wiezowców i inwestycji wysokościowych i jak komuś temat nie pasuje to nikt go nie zmusza to siedzieć

A najbardziej zenujące ze usunieto kilku insiderów, którzy mieli dużo do powiedzenia tylko za to ze byli pro inwestycyjni

Nic dziwnego, ze niektórym najstarszym uczestnikom tego forum nie chce się tutaj wchodzić

Dziwi mnie też że administratorom nie przeszkadz też np to, że są jednostki które sie loguja na tym forum tylko po to, żeby w wątku którym oceniamy inwestycje, dać wszystkim warszawskim inwestycjom od góry do dołu note 1


----------



## Conrado

Wyczuwam bana. Jak nie dziś to za max tydzień.


----------



## 625

martin said:


> Może przypomnijmy za co dostałem kiedyś bana - za wspieranie inwestycji przy rondzie ONZ i za to że chciałem aby admin usunął off top, ponieważ jak zwykle zlecieli się milosnicy ruderek i zaciekle bronili "wspanialego zabytku".
> 
> Ja prosiłem o usunięcie off topu, oni o danie mi bana, żeby sie pozbyc osoby, która wspiera inwestycje i krytykuje istnienie wielu ruder w mieście
> 
> Coś jest mocno nie tak, że na forum poswięconym inwestycjom mozna dostać bana za to że inwestycje się wspiera a Ci, którzy sie tu logują żeby "być na nie" nie ponoszą konsekwencji. Gdybym wszedł na forum Barcelony i zaczał obrażać Barcelone, nawołując jaki Real jest super to bym wyleciał. Na tym forum od pewnego czasu jest odwrotnie.
> 
> Jak to forum powstawało nikomu by to nawet do głowy nie przyszlo. Jan by na to nie pozwolił.
> 
> Z czasem zleciała się grupa krzykaczy,miłośników pseudozabytków i paru studencików architektury co to zjedli wszystkie rozumy i grupka ta chce mieć władze na tym forum a reszty się pozbyć.
> 
> Tylko pamietajmy że to foum powstało dla miłosników wiezowców i inwestycji wysokościowych i jak komuś temat nie pasuje to nikt go nie zmusza to siedzieć
> 
> A najbardziej zenujące ze usunieto kilku insiderów, którzy mieli dużo do powiedzenia tylko za to ze byli pro inwestycyjni
> 
> Nic dziwnego, ze niektórym najstarszym uczestnikom tego forum nie chce się tutaj wchodzić
> 
> Dziwi mnie też że administratorom nie przeszkadz też np to, że są jednostki które sie loguja na tym forum tylko po to, żeby w wątku którym oceniamy inwestycje, dać wszystkim warszawskim inwestycjom od góry do dołu note 1


Dobre, szczególnie to ostatnie. Szczególnie dziś, 11 listopada. Szczególnie po akcji z terminalem.


----------



## cyrkiel

*martin* Ja też byłem i jestem za wieżowecem w miejscu ciepłej 3. Też uważam, że to bezwartościowa rudera, a jednak bana za to nie dostałem. Ty dostałeś, później ci go zdjęto i chyba niczego cię to nie nauczyło.


----------



## Krzycho

^^
Nie ma to jak świąteczny prezent od FPW


----------



## Asinus

PLH said:


> Off topic - wątek o Trasie Słowackiego:
> 
> *10 dni:*
> Woo leo
> brzesiu
> szych
> CIA
> 
> *5 dni:*
> mjarski
> StaryOliwianin
> wiewór
> 
> *Ostrzeżenia:*
> Asinus
> ChrisPL
> MichałT
> VoorishGdansk
> GD2233J
> 
> Wesołych Świąt wszystkim uczestnikom.


*Chciałbym poznać uzasadnienie w jakim zakresie dyskusja o wpływie Trasy Słowackiego na urbanistykę miasta, życie mieszkańców i proces suburbanizacji jest offtopiciem.*

Jak można piętnować dyskusję na forum dyskusyjnym? Dyskusję jak najbardziej wchodzącą w zakres tematyczny wątku? To jest przecież forum dotyczące architektury, urbanistyki i miasta, a więc dyskusje tego typu są sednem tego forum.

Czy tematy infrastrukturalne mają się ograniczać tylko do trywialnego banału umieszczania fotorelacji + komentowania zdjęć?


----------



## el nino

Asinus said:


> *Chciałbym poznać uzasadnienie w jakim zakresie dyskusja o wpływie Trasy Słowackiego na urbanistykę miasta, życie mieszkańców i proces suburbanizacji jest offtopiciem.*
> 
> Jak można piętnować dyskusję na forum dyskusyjnym? Dyskusję jak najbardziej wchodzącą w zakres tematyczny wątku? To jest przecież forum dotyczące architektury, urbanistyki i miasta, a więc dyskusje tego typu są sednem tego forum.
> 
> Czy tematy infrastrukturalne mają się ograniczać tylko do trywialnego banału umieszczania fotorelacji + komentowania zdjęć?


Bardzo dobrze że zostało to wycięte, robił nam się kolejny wątek, w którym więcej było dyskusji o wszystkim innym niż o tytułowym wątku. Może czas założyć trójmiejski wątek w którym mogli by sobie dyskutować kierowcy vs rowerzyści vs piesi / miasto dla ludzi vs miasto dla samochodów, gdyż rozlewa się to po dużej ilości trójmiejskich wątków? Już wątku "Przebudować Podwale Przedmiejskie" nie dało się czytać.


----------



## Tomeyk

wojtekbp said:


> Stalin był akurat Gruzinem prawicowy geniuszu... hno:
> 
> A w bestialstwie, morderstwach i zbrodniach niestety chrześcijan nie przebije nikt. I to tym bardziej w stosunku do Żydów, setki lat prześladowanych na całym świecie przez "apostołów Chrystusa".
> 
> *Boże, jak czytam takich kretynów, naprawdę mam ochotę wziąc briga na klate, bo bluzgi same mi się cisną na klawiature..*.


Wydaje mi się, że kolega powinien z nieco większym szacunkiem odnosić się do innych forumowiczów. Zrozumiałbym, gdyby określił poglądy jako "kretyńskie", ale tutaj niestety obraża osobę (nie mnie akurat). Do tego zdaje się, że liczy się z brigiem, więc robi to świadomie.

Rozumiem, że złamanie drugiego przykazania to nie tutaj zgłaszamy? 



^^ 3 dni na refleksję


----------



## Hoffander

Zwlaszcza przed Świętami takie christianofobiczne teksty są wyjatkowo niestosowne.


----------



## drugastrona

^^ A po Świętach już będą w miarę stosowne?

Nawiasem mówiąc, jakim cudem pisanie prawdy o zbrodniach chrześcijan może być "christianofobiczne"?


----------



## Tomeyk

^^
A widzisz tam gdzieś jakąś prawdę? Bo ja widzę tylko pełne nienawiści hasełko, bez żadnych argumentów, które by je popierały.
Tak samo można napisać o każdej innej grupie, nacji czy wyznaniu i będzie to miało taką samą wartość. Czyli żadną.


----------



## Hoffander

drugastrona said:


> ^^ A po Świętach już będą w miarę stosowne?
> 
> Nawiasem mówiąc, jakim cudem pisanie prawdy o zbrodniach chrześcijan może być "christianofobiczne"?


 Dlatego napisalem "wyjatkowo". Nie sadze przy tym aby to bylo miejsce na licytowanie sie na liczby mordów dokonanych przez ateistów z ZSRR, ChRL i III Rzeszy. Anglicy mordowali katolikow w swoim kraju aby Heniek mogl wziac rozwod i do dzisiaj szkaluja to wyznanie. Jihad, ktory wyparl buddyzm chocby nawet z dzisiejszej Turcji tez nie byl prowadzony dobrym slowem. Generalnie rasizm i wszelki szownizm opiera sie na kolektywnym przypisywaniu win i cech negatywnych. Mowienie ze osoby wyznan chrzescijanskich sa winne czemukolwiek jest tym samym co antysemityzm, homofobia etc.

To bylyby argumenty w dyskusji Francuza z Iranczykiem.

Natomiast (!) - Polak piszacy Polakowi, ze chrzescijanie to zbrodniarze, to scena co najmniej komiczna. Polska to najbardziej katolicki kraj europy i zarazem kraj, do ktorego chocby i żydzi walili drzwiami i oknami aby moc zyc tutaj w zgodzie z wlasnym sumieniem. Tak wiec od jednych zbrodniarzy chrzescijanskich uciekali do innych chrzescijan - argument bezzasadny.

W Ramadan nie bombarduje sie arabów a w szabas żydów. Mysle ze chrzescijanie tez zasluguja na minimum kultury w swoje swieta.

Prosze o nie nawracanie mnie dzikusa na oswiecony ateizm, przynajmniej nie tak agresywne


----------



## Asinus

el nino said:


> Bardzo dobrze że zostało to wycięte, robił nam się kolejny wątek, w którym więcej było dyskusji o wszystkim innym niż o tytułowym wątku.


Tytułowy wątek to "Trasa Słowackiego", a nie "Wątek zdjęciowy z budowy Trasy Słowackiego".

Dyskusja nie tylko dotyczyła stricte tematu wątku, ale również była prowadzona w chwili kiedy na skutek zakończenia prac zaczęły się ujawniać własnie te zjawiska, o których dotychczas dyskutowano tylko teoretycznie. Tak, więc nie był to offtopic - nie mylmy pojęć!

Dobry moderator jeżeli uznałby, że zakres tematyczny wątku jest zbyt szeroki, zamiast ucinać dyskusję i karać powinien przenieść posty do innego wątku, węższego tematycznie, a sam wątek pierwotny również powinien otrzymać nową, bardziej doprecyzowaną nazwę, aby nie wprowadzać dyskutantów w błąd. Na przykład:
1. Trasa Słowackiego - nowości, zdjęcia z budowy, komentarze;
2. Trasa Słowackiego - dyskusja;

W gdańskich wątkach infrastrukturalnych zawsze dyskutowano o różnych sprawach pod wieloma apsektami. W tej sytuacji jak widać zabrakło wyczucia i dobrej woli ze strony moderatora.


----------



## gdynianin8

Szkoda, ze tak szybko i stanowczo moderatorzy nie reaguja w watku o gdynskim lotnisku-tam co chwila rozmowa zbacza na zupelnie inne tematy, a modowie maja to w glebokim powazaniu, pomimo, ze sprawa byla zglaszana kilkakrotnie.


----------



## pmaciej7

Asinus said:


> Dobry moderator jeżeli uznałby, że zakres tematyczny wątku jest zbyt szeroki, zamiast ucinać dyskusję i karać powinien przenieść posty do innego wątku, węższego tematycznie, a sam wątek pierwotny również powinien otrzymać nową, bardziej doprecyzowaną nazwę, aby nie wprowadzać dyskutantów w błąd. Na przykład:
> 1. Trasa Słowackiego - nowości, zdjęcia z budowy, komentarze;
> 2. Trasa Słowackiego - dyskusja;


Narobiliście tam strasznego bałaganu, przez co wątku (o budowie Trasy Słowackieg)o nie dało się czytać, stąd taka reakcja. 

Jest dział Architektura i urbanistyka. Tam można dyskutować o urbanistyce miasta, życiu mieszkańców i procesie suburbanizacji. Nawet złożyłem Wam wątek, potem przeniosę te skasowane posty. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1572084


----------



## Tomeyk

Hoffander said:


> Jihad, ktory wyparl buddyzm chocby nawet z dzisiejszej Turcji tez nie byl prowadzony dobrym slowem.


Gwoli ścisłości, tereny dzisiejszej Turcji nigdy nie były buddyjskie, za to przed Jihadem oczywiście chrześcijańskie. Podobnie jak cała Północna Afryka czy Bliski Wschód. Właściwie nigdzie muzułmanie nie podbili buddystów - poza chrześcijanami, którzy byli główną ofiarą ich podbojów, z innych wielkich religii podbili zoroastrian, na tyle zresztą skutecznie, że ta religia właściwie wymarła.

Oczywiście przepraszam za OT.


----------



## drugastrona

Tomeyk said:


> ^^
> A widzisz tam gdzieś jakąś prawdę? Bo ja widzę tylko pełne nienawiści hasełko, bez żadnych argumentów, które by je popierały.
> Tak samo można napisać o każdej innej grupie, nacji czy wyznaniu i będzie to miało taką samą wartość. Czyli żadną.


Może nieprawdą jest, że Chrześcijanie w swej długiej historii mordowali innowierców i pogan? 



Hoffander said:


> Dlatego napisalem "wyjatkowo". Nie sadze przy tym aby to bylo miejsce na licytowanie sie na liczby mordów dokonanych przez ateistów z ZSRR, ChRL i III Rzeszy. Anglicy mordowali katolikow w swoim kraju aby Heniek mogl wziac rozwod i do dzisiaj szkaluja to wyznanie. Jihad, ktory wyparl buddyzm chocby nawet z dzisiejszej Turcji tez nie byl prowadzony dobrym slowem. Generalnie rasizm i wszelki szownizm opiera sie na kolektywnym przypisywaniu win i cech negatywnych. *Mowienie ze osoby wyznan chrzescijanskich sa winne czemukolwiek jest tym samym co antysemityzm, homofobia* etc.


Nieprawda. Przypomnij sobie Inkwizycję, podbój Majów, Inków i Azteków, krucjaty i wiele wiele innych zbrodni w imię Chrześcijaństwa. Licytować się nie będę, bo liczb i tak nie da się sprawdzić, ale pewne fakty są niepodważalne. 



Hoffander said:


> Natomiast (!) - Polak piszacy Polakowi, ze chrzescijanie to zbrodniarze, to scena co najmniej komiczna. *Polska to najbardziej katolicki kraj europy* i zarazem kraj, do ktorego chocby i żydzi walili drzwiami i oknami aby moc zyc tutaj w zgodzie z wlasnym sumieniem. Tak wiec od jednych zbrodniarzy chrzescijanskich uciekali do innych chrzescijan - argument bezzasadny.


Z tym się nie zgodzę, bo to propaganda. Chyba, że zaliczysz wszystkich bezwiednie i bezwolnie ochrzczonych, a nie aktywnych wierzących katolików. 



Hoffander said:


> W Ramadan nie bombarduje sie arabów a w szabas żydów. Mysle ze chrzescijanie tez zasluguja na minimum kultury w swoje swieta.
> 
> Prosze o nie nawracanie mnie dzikusa na oswiecony ateizm, przynajmniej nie tak agresywne


Nie no proszę Cię  Chyba nie ma co porównywać bombardowań do dyskusji na forum. A poza tym stwierdzenie faktu, że Chrześcijanie popełniali zbrodnie w imię wiary nie jest nawracaniem, a zaledwie stwierdzeniem faktu :cheers:


----------



## Voorish-Gdansk

pmaciej7 said:


> Narobiliście tam strasznego bałaganu, przez co wątku (o budowie Trasy Słowackieg)o nie dało się czytać, stąd taka reakcja.
> 
> Jest dział Architektura i urbanistyka. Tam można dyskutować o urbanistyce miasta, życiu mieszkańców i procesie suburbanizacji. Nawet złożyłem Wam wątek, potem przeniosę te skasowane posty.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1572084


Super.Teraz jak mozesz to przenies to prosze do dzialu Pomorze i najlepiej scal z watkiem Przebudowac Podwale Przedmiejskie, zatytulowujac jakos stosownie, np Przestrzen miejska a nowe drogi czy siakos tak.


----------



## Tomeyk

drugastrona said:


> Nieprawda. Przypomnij sobie Inkwizycję, podbój Majów, Inków i Azteków, krucjaty i wiele wiele innych zbrodni w imię Chrześcijaństwa. Licytować się nie będę, bo liczb i tak nie da się sprawdzić, ale pewne fakty są niepodważalne.


O tak, Inkwizycja była szczególnie mordercza :lol:
Chyba w paszkwilach anglosaskich.
Krucjaty były zbrodnią? Jak do tego doszedłeś?
A co do podboju Majów, Inków i Azteków - jak dotąd byłem przekonany, że ich podboju dokonano w imię Korony Hiszpanii, a nie Chrześcijaństwa, ale jak widać się myliłem 



drugastrona said:


> Nie no proszę Cię  Chyba nie ma co porównywać bombardowań do dyskusji na forum. A poza tym stwierdzenie faktu, że Chrześcijanie popełniali zbrodnie w imię wiary nie jest nawracaniem, a zaledwie stwierdzeniem faktu :cheers:


No i właśnie w tym problem, bo kolega wojtekbp strasznie nerwowo zareagował, gdy ktoś napisał o zbrodniach Żydów, co też było zaledwie stwierdzeniem faktu.

Myślę, że to nie miejsce na takie dyskusje. Ja wciąż czekam na reakcję na fakt nazywania kogoś na forum kretynem.


----------



## Hoffander

Czy istnieje na tym forum watek do ktorego moglibysmy przeniesc tę dyskusję?


----------



## PLH

W takim razie bądź na przyszłość łaskaw napisać, że ten artykuł został zalinkowany tu na forum (i gdzie dokładnie), bo ibikekrakow.com nie moderujemy.


----------



## r6666

Przepraszam.To mój pierwszy raz i jeszcze nie mam wprawy.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=98507949&postcount=21792

Spamer?


----------



## PLH

r6666 said:


> Przepraszam.To mój pierwszy raz i jeszcze nie mam wprawy.


OK, nie ma sprawy, niepotrzebnie się uniosłem.


Tylko za bardzo nie wiem co mam zrobić. Generalnie krakowski wątek rowerowy to jeden wielki OT.


----------



## dexter2

Może było, ale nie mogę znaleźć - za co i na ile Pawelski dostał bana?


----------



## youknow

^^ 3 miesiące za trolling. Szczegóły znajdziesz w którejś z ksiąg.


----------



## pmaciej7

^^ http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=98268432&postcount=8944


----------



## Polex

@PLH, faktycznie nie udało Ci się wyjaśnić swojego sformułowania "_znowu zaczynasz swoje_". Cóż, przyjdzie mi żyć z tą niewiedzą. :dunno:

Pozwolę sobie zatem jedynie zrewanżować radami dla Ciebie - bądź ostrożniejszy w ocenie co do mojej znajomości niektórych spraw; spróbuj również być bardziej rzeczowym w swoich postach i nie rzucaj ogólnikowych "zarzutów" o "_niby ogólnych i niby przypadkowych_" uwagach, bo to wcale nie sprzyja zrozumieniu Twoich intencji, a tym samym uniemożliwia mi unikania ew. błędów, które, jak każdemu śmiertelnikowi, zdarza mi się popełniać. 

A, póki co, i ja uznaję temat za wyczerpany.


----------



## Sasza

Piszę tutaj z takim małym wnioskiem, jeśli kilkanaście osób dostaje briga za dyskusję nad danym tematem (chodzi mi o gdański wątek o trasie słowackiego i dyskusję na temat komunikacji publicznej itp), to czy nie można po prostu było zamiast brigowania i kasowania tych postów wydzielić je do odpowiedniego tematu lub taki stworzyć? Bo poleciała całkiem długa dyskusja. Chyba, że coś takiego zrobiono, wtedy warto by podawać przy takich okazjach link do odpowiedniego tematu... bo to forum jest naprawdę obszerne i nie każdy wie gdzie wszystko jest.


----------



## raeidh

Bastian. said:


> Bo sporo słoików to po prostu buraki. Prawie zero kultury, nie obchodzi ich miasto.


Poziom forum onetu...


----------



## wiewior

Sasza said:


> Piszę tutaj z takim małym wnioskiem, jeśli kilkanaście osób dostaje briga za dyskusję nad danym tematem (chodzi mi o gdański wątek o trasie słowackiego i dyskusję na temat komunikacji publicznej itp), to czy nie można po prostu było zamiast brigowania i kasowania tych postów wydzielić je do odpowiedniego tematu lub taki stworzyć? Bo poleciała całkiem długa dyskusja. Chyba, że coś takiego zrobiono, wtedy warto by podawać przy takich okazjach link do odpowiedniego tematu... bo to forum jest naprawdę obszerne i nie każdy wie gdzie wszystko jest.


Wątek wydzielono, a i link został podany:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=98448311&postcount=6032


----------



## janex_wwa

dragonboy121 said:


> Nie jestem w temacie, ale zważywszy że to mój pierwszy post to Witam na forum.
> Dobra no to zaczynamy  Co do Emilki, poczytałem troszkę postów przede mną i takie pytanko odnośnie tego otóż budynku : Kiedy go postawiono ?





dragonboy121 said:


> No może wreszcie kapitalizm do nas zawita jak do Chin ? tylko wpierw trzeba wytrzebić bandę idiotów z rządu i tak -500k urzędasów.
> 
> sry za double, muszę ogarnać do forum to zaraz editnę



...można by tak zdusić go w zarodku?

Zduszone/BB


----------



## szych

Koszystając z końca briga, chciałbym złożyć najserdeczniejsze, spóźnione życzenia świąteczne modom, którzy wycieli z wątków drogowych tak nieistotne i zaśmiecające je offtopy jak wpływ inwestycji na tkankę miejską, komunikację czy lokalne społeczności. Oczekuję też, że w roku 2013 będziecie konsekwentnie kasować wszystkie posty, w których znajdziemy choć ułamek własnej opinii. Taka skajowa zasada Equilibrium 

Ale żeby było troszkę konstruktywnie: jak widać po wątkach Podwala czy Słowackiego, nasze społeczeństwo zaczyna dorastać do świadomości, że ulica w mieście nie pełni funkcji wyłącznie komunikacyjnej (a czasem jest to rola wręcz trzeciorzędna) i podobne rozmowy będą wracać jak bumerang, choćbyście całego skaja zbanowali. Zamiast skupiać się na walce ze skutkiem, może warto zainteresować się przyczyną? Opcje są dwie - podzielić forum drogowe na podfora miejskie i pozamiejskie lub dla dróg miejskich utworzyć osobne wątki na komentarze i osobny na same informacje (zdjęcia, wklejki z gazet, informacje o przetargach itd.). Wątki zbiorcze zawsze umierają śmiercią naturalna i na dłuższą metę nie sprawdzają się (choćby dlatego, że nie można w nich odpowiedzieć osobie, która w innym wątku się wypowiada).

Inna sprawa - to jest forum inwestycyjne, o pewnej sile medialnej, które powinno promować odpowiednie wzorce rozwoju. Warto się węc zastanowić, czy aby na pewno wszelkie posty i opinie zasługują na równe traktowanie. Jakby na forum lekarskim ktoś próbował udowodnić, że niemycie zębów jest fajne i słuszne, tez byście brigowali ludzi, którzy próbują takiego delikwenta uświadomomić? Rzecz do przemyślenia.


----------



## 625

szych said:


> Zamiast skupiać się na walce ze skutkiem, może warto zainteresować się przyczyną? Opcje są dwie - podzielić forum drogowe na podfora miejskie i pozamiejskie lub dla dróg miejskich utworzyć osobne wątki na komentarze i osobny na same informacje (zdjęcia, wklejki z gazet, informacje o przetargach itd.).


Nie uwierzysz, ale zrealizowaliśmy ten pomysł! I to już dawno, wiele większych miast ma takie wątki, jak Komunikacyjny Hydepark, Rewitalizacja Trasy WZ, czy Przebudować Podwale (ten ostatni chyba akurat dokładnie na temat, za który dostałeś briga).


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1031411

Boty atakujom w nowym roku...


----------



## pmaciej7

To będzie pracowity rok, skoro zaczyna się od zbanowania admina :|


----------



## Polex

A może najpierw należałoby posprzątać po Starym Roku?
Sądzę bowiem, że tak jak były wątpliwości co do "krasnala", tak nie powinno ich być w stosunku do "idioty", prawda? 


r6666 said:


> Idiota.





mapmen said:


> Idiota


Tym bardziej, że są konsekwencje dla obrażających np policję (i słusznie kay, więc i tu nic nie powinno tłumaczyć i usprawiedliwiać takich epitetów.


----------



## r6666

Polex said:


> Tym bardziej, że są konsekwencje dla obrażających np policję (i słusznie kay, więc i tu nic nie powinno tłumaczyć i usprawiedliwiać takich epitetów.


Po przeprowadzeniu specjalistycznych badań i przedstawieniu wyników jestem gotów wycofać się z tego określenia.
Na chwilę obecną , w świetle PoRD jestem zmuszony jeszcze nie wycofywać sie ze swojej opinii.
Podejrzewam, ze twoja "obrona" również jest związana z podobnym poziomem znajomości PoRD


----------



## michael_siberia

Taki tam spam udało mi się znaleźć na międzynarodowym:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1560273


----------



## toonczyk

W wątku militarnym siłą rzeczy nie da się uniknąć polityki, ale takie politykowanie w połączeniu z zatwardziałym trollingiem źle służą temu wątkowi. Pomijając już wartość merytoryczną rozważań na temat użycia elektrowni jądrowych jako broni. Proszę o reakcję.


Wiher said:


> Lemingoza nie skumała, a to takie proste. Działania zbrojne w rejonie elektrowni jadrowej grożą skażeniem terenu, a przy wiatrach z zachodu ewentualny agresor ryzykuje że skażenie obejmie jego teren. Czynnik podwyższający ryzyko który trzeba wkalkulować w koszty agresji. Dla Polski zaś, czysty zysk, zwłaszcza że w tamtym rejonie istnieje deficyt mocy energetycznych. Niestety plan nie do zrealizowania przy tym rządzie. Inwestycje poczynione w elektrowni Ostrołeka pod katem jej rozbudowy zostały wstrzymane zaś program budowy elektrowni jądrowej w Polsce stoi pod znakiem zapytania spowodowane to jest przemożnym wpływem Rosji - mamy kupować energię z elektrowni jądrowej w Obwodzie Kaliningradzkim a nawet podobno rząd Tuska chce się przyłaczyć do finansowania jej budowy (tej rosyjskiej) zamiast w Polsce budować. :bash:





Wiher said:


> Moja definicja lemingozy się sprawdza (osobniki szydzące z rzeczy których nie POjmują).
> 
> Elektrownie jądrowe i tak musimy stawiać dzięki podpisaniu przez geniuszy z PO układu o redukcji emisji CO2. A teraz wysilcie mózgownice i pomyślcie dlaczego nie upiec dwóch pieczeni na jednym ogniu (oprócz korzyści gospodarczych, korzyść w zakresie odstraszania przeciwnika przed agresją). :bash:


było jeszcze więcej, 2 tygodnie - pm7


----------



## mapmen

Polex said:


> A może najpierw należałoby posprzątać po Starym Roku?
> Sądzę bowiem, że tak jak były wątpliwości co do "krasnala", tak nie powinno ich być w stosunku do "idioty", prawda?
> 
> Tym bardziej, że są konsekwencje dla obrażających np policję (i słusznie kay, więc i tu nic nie powinno tłumaczyć i usprawiedliwiać takich epitetów.





> Niepełnosprawność intelektualna w stopniu znacznym (upośledzenie umysłowe znaczne, dawniej *idiotyzm* – niestosowana z uwagi na negatywne znaczenie w języku potocznym) – rozwój psychiczny osoby dorosłej na poziomie 6. roku życia. Około 4-5 roku życia zauważalne spóźnienie rozwoju psychofizycznego. Osoby te mogą opanować samoobsługę, przy stałej opiece mogą wyuczyć się czynności domowych, *ale nie są zdolne do wyuczenia zawodu. Mogą podejmować prace niewymagające kwalifikacji.*


Przecież wszystko się zgadza.


----------



## PLH

Za chwilę obaj dostaniecie bana.

Wyjaśnijcie sobie takie rzeczy na privie, proszę!


----------



## Tomeyk

toonczyk said:


> W wątku militarnym siłą rzeczy nie da się uniknąć polityki, ale takie politykowanie w połączeniu z zatwardziałym trollingiem źle służą temu wątkowi. Pomijając już wartość merytoryczną rozważań na temat użycia elektrowni jądrowych jako broni. Proszę o reakcję.
> 
> 
> 
> było jeszcze więcej, 2 tygodnie - pm7


Ech, poszło z moim opowiadankiem, a taki fajny był wątek o elektrowniach


----------



## pmaciej7

No cóż, taki los owoców z zatrutego drzewa.


----------



## Han Solo

Dzień dobry, 
Rzadko tu bywam w tej roli, bo chyba częściej zdarzało mi się bronić kogoś niż wnioskować o brigi i bany, ale tym razem będzie odwrotnie.

Parę dni temu założono wątek o warszawskich słoikach, czyli o osobach przyjezdnych w Warszawie, ich relacji z miastem, z tubylcami itp. Natychmiast po otwarciu tego wątku pojawiło się paru userów z Krakowa, którzy kompletnie rozwalili dyskusję swoimi żalami. Pragnę tutaj wyróżnić szczególnie *Gatsbiego, grzańca z galicji i kkbm*. Zdziwiony jestem tym bardziej, że większość z wyżej wymienionych to są osoby w wymieniane jako bardzo zasłużone persony [vide wątek o Kadzeniu ]. Gatsby na dzień dzisiejszy zarzucił działalność w tym wątku i na razie się w nim niewypowiada lub nie czyni tego w złośliwy sposób. Reszta kontynuuje swoją działalność.

Moje zarzuty są następujące:
1.	Kompletne offtopy – osoby te celowo sprowadzają dyskusję na tematy, które ich interesują, a które nie są przedmiotem tego wątku.
2.	Dyskusja jest tak prowadzona, jak wielokrotnie inne tematy związane z Warszawą – obrażając jej mieszkańców lub obrażając innych dyskutantów, w szczególności userów z Warszawy.
3.	Wiele z tych wypowiedzi nosi znamiona trolowania, bowiem widać wyraźnie, że osobom nie zależy na dyskusji merytorycznej, a na wywołaniu flejma.

Żeby nie było, że jestem takim złym Warszawiakiem – jeśli modowie przeczytają wątek to zauważą, że wypowiada się w nim wielu userów, wielu userów spoza Warszawy i wielu userów z negatywną oceną Warszawy jako miasta. Jednak ich wypowiedzi różnią się tym, od tych które stały się podstawą tej skargi, że są pisane z kulturą i szacunkiem i ich celem jest faktyczna dyskusja na dany temat.

Prosiłem w wątku o zaprzestanie takich wypowiedzi, ale przychylił się do tego tylko Gatsby [przynajmniej milcząco].

Mam prośbę, że jeśli modowie uznają moje zarzuty za zasadne, to chciałbym aby karę wymierzył mod z Krakowa. Gdyby bowiem zrobił to ktoś z Warszawy, nawet nie musze chyba mówić z jakim by się to spotkało odzewem i komentarzami. Gdyby to był mod z Krakowa, myślę, że mogłoby to mieć pozytywne aspekty wychowawcze i przy kolejnym, jakimś nowym wątku o Warszawie nie spotkalibyśmy się z taką falą hejterstwa i udowodniania, że nie jest się wielbłądem.

Poniżej przedstawiam klika fragmentów wypowiedzi, cały wątek ma 6 stron więc pobieżne przeczytanie reszty nie stanowi problemu.

*kkbm*



> Przepraszam Panie supernadmoderatorze, że nie dostosowałem się do Twego polecenia, ale jako prowincjusz dotknięty z powodu swego pochodzenia pewnymi ułomnościami (w tym intelektu), nie pojąłem głębi Twej myśli.





> A tak serio - Warszawę znam lepiej niż większość warszawiaków, więcej mogę powiedzieć o jej historii niż większość warszawiaków. Dziwi mnie jednak ta buta, z jaką niektórzy wypowiadają się, traktując resztę kraju z pogardą





> Nałóż sobie na to regionalne krzywdy: Śląsk łupiony przez władze centralne (Warszawę) za komuny, Kraków sypiący się za komuny i wrocławskie cegły na odbudowę stolicy. Dodaj do tego centralizm panujący w Polsce, leasingowane auta handlowców na warszawskich blachach i specyficzne buractwo niektórych mieszkańców stolicy ujawniające się podczas wakacji.
> 
> Masz już wyjaśnienie niechęci do Warszawy i wyjaśnienie, dlaczego nie można Warszawy traktować jak innych miast i dlaczego można nie darzyć jej szacunkiem w uprawniony sposób.





> I osobista wspominka, jakieś 8 lat temu pojechaliśmy licealną wycieczką do Warszawy. Jako klasa historyczna wybraliśmy się do Muzeum Powstania Warszawskiego, ale nie chcieliśmy korzystać z przewodnika (bo wiedzieliśmy więcej niż by nam powiedział), dlatego postanowiliśmy wchodzić małymi grupkami co parę minut. Od obsługi muzeum usłyszeliśmy, że jesteśmy "krakowskim bydłem".
> 
> BTW, spójrz na ton swojej wypowiedzi: "co nam tu prowincjo wpieprzasz się ze swoimi głupotami do dyskusji! Precz! To nasz wątek".





> Zresztą dla mnie szokiem jest, że ktoś w ogóle założył taki temat, a reszta zacięcie i na poważnie dyskutuje, tropiąc słoika. Nie wiem, czy jakiekolwiek miasto doczekało się takiego wątku. Ale skoro tak, to można trochę pojątrzyć i ulać trochę krakowskiej żółci .
> 
> Takie rzeczy to w wątku "Czas na śmiech" albo z kumplami przy piwie jak nie ma lepszego tematu do rozmowy. Wtedy można rytualnie ponarzekać na wsioków i innych buraków .


*Grzaniec z Galicji*



> Z racji krolewskich aspiracji Krakow powinien placic tyle co Wawa. Pasuje?





> No, jesli kraj jest rzadzony z widokiem przez szklaną kulę to faktycznie Wawa może byc centrum wszystkiego..., taka motywacja przebija sie przez
> Twoje posty. Gratuluje.





> Nie moja wina, że wprowadzili Ci gimnazjum. Miej pretensje do MEN


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1577139&page=63

Po przeczytaniu niektórych postów ma się wrażenie, że działa tutaj mechanizm projekcji 

Aha, w wątku pojawia się parę złośliwych odpowiedzi na powyższe posty, szczególnie ze strony usera *blinski*. Myślę, że uważne przeczytanie pokazuje jednak, że są to tylko odpowiedzi nijako w obronie własnej na różne prowopkacyjne wypowiedzi z drugiej strony, więc tutaj proszę o adekwatną wyrozumiałość.


----------



## Han Solo

^^



> A mówienie o szacunku to po prostu pier.... znaczy gadanie głupot. Szacunek do miasta - co to jest? Albo stosujesz się do zasad, albo nie.
> 
> Piszesz o trollingu - trollingiem jest cały ten temat, więc nic na to nie poradzę.
> 
> Zresztą radzę przeczytać tytuł działu, w którym został zlokalizowany. To nie jest wątek dla wybranych warszawiaków. Jeśli tak chcecie, przenieście go do działu regionalnego.
> 
> Czerpiecie pełnymi garściami ze stołeczności, a płaczecie za podatkami płaconymi na prowincji i janosikowym.
> 
> Ile kasy Warszawa zgarnęła z programów UE? Tak, wiem, mieliście najlepsze wnioski i nawet programy tylko dla siebie.





> No to Panie "warszawiak" dałeś Pan popis kultury osobistej. A potem dziwi się, że w Polsce nie lubią Warszawy . Haha


Można prosić o przyspieszenie interwencji w wątku ? *kkbm* troluje w najlepsze [cytaty z przed paru minut].


----------



## kkbm

Panie Hanie Solo, rozumiem, że patriotyzm lokalny sprawił, że wycieczek ad personam blinskiego nie widzisz.

Jako prawnik powinien Pan wiedzieć, że bardzo nieładnie jest wyrywać zdania z kontekstu. 

Zresztą nie rozumiem, dlaczego dyskusja ma być prowadzona wyłącznie w jednym z góry upatrzonym kierunku.

Jeśli definiujecie problem słoików jako zjawisko socjologiczne, to patrzcie na nie w szerszym kontekście -tzn. skąd się bierze. Z tego punktu widzenia moje uwagi są jak najbardziej merytoryczne. 

Wątek jest ponadregionalny i każdy ma prawo wypowiedzieć się. Chcecie regionalnej dyskusji wokół z góry upatrzonych tez - przenieście się na regionalne forum i wprowadźcie regulamin wypowiedzi.

EOT

A to już jest fałszowanie cytatów - za to prędzej należy się ban dla Pana Hana Solo:
-oryginał: "Zresztą dla mnie szokiem jest, że ktoś w ogóle założył taki temat, a reszta zacięcie i na poważnie dyskutuje, tropiąc słoika. Nie wiem, czy jakiekolwiek miasto doczekało się takiego wątku. Ale skoro tak, to można trochę pojątrzyć i ulać trochę krakowskiej żółci. 
Takie rzeczy to w wątku "Czas na śmiech" albo z kumplami przy piwie jak nie ma lepszego tematu do rozmowy. Wtedy można rytualnie ponarzekać na wsioków i innych buraków ."

-wersja Pana Hana Solo: "Zresztą dla mnie szokiem jest, że ktoś w ogóle założył taki temat, a reszta zacięcie i na poważnie dyskutuje, tropiąc słoika. Nie wiem, czy jakiekolwiek miasto doczekało się takiego wątku. Ale skoro tak, to można trochę pojątrzyć i ulać trochę krakowskiej żółci . 
Takie rzeczy to w wątku "Czas na śmiech" albo z kumplami przy piwie jak nie ma lepszego tematu do rozmowy. Wtedy można rytualnie ponarzekać na wsioków i innych buraków ."

EDIT: Pan Han Solo nie dość, że wyrywał zdania z kontekstu, to jeszcze dopuścił się manipulacji cytatem. Nie jest to ładna praktyka. 

Ponadto zarzuca mi trolling. Na czym jego zdaniem miał on polegać? Pierwszy przykład z brzegu: napisałem, że wiem o Warszawie więcej niż przeciętny warszawianin i ze względów osobistych dobrze znam to miasto. Ktoś mógłby powiedzieć, że jest to bez związku z tematem. Samo z siebie pewnie tak, ale to był fragment dłuższej wypowiedzi, w której odnosiłem się do tytułowego problemu i chciałem pokazać rozmówcom, że mam prawo do własnej uzasadnionej opinii, bo wypowiadam się, o czymś, co jest mi znane z perspektywy "ćwierć słoika". Owszem odpisałem blinskiemu, jak odpisałem, ale to była odpowiedź na jego wycieczki ad personam od początku dyskusji (zresztą zabawne, że mi nawet do głowy nie przyszło lecieć na skargę, w krakowskim wątku nieraz ostro polemizowałem z laku82 i nie przypominam sobie, by ktokolwiek leciał na skargę).

Ponadto smutkiem napawa fakt, że niektórzy rozmówcy zaślepieni niechęcią w ogóle nie zrozumieli sensu moich wypowiedzi. Nie dzieliłem się własnymi opiniami (!) o Warszawie, tylko wyjaśniałem, dlaczego słoiki mogą myśleć tak a nie inaczej, tzn. skąd bierze się ich antywarszawska postawa i negatywny jej stereotyp, mimo iż Warszawie wiele zawdzięczają. Podałem przyczyny, podałem swoją interpretację i częściowo usprawiedliwiłem taką postawę (choć sam jej nie popieram), a w zamian spotykam się z zarzutem trollingu. Co jest zatem tą tzw. merytoryczną dyskusją?

I ostatnia uwaga. Dyskusja opiera się przede wszystkim na przekazie treści (tutaj nie mam sobie nic do zarzucenia). Forma też odgrywa pewną rolę, jednakże nie należy jej rozważać samoistnie. Normalne jest, że jeśli trwa ostra wymiana merytorycznych uwag, to pojawiają się odpowiednie środki stylistyczne, ale nie wolno ich samoistnie rozpatrywać ani wyrywać z kontekstu, bo to fałszuje obraz dyskusji. 

Dyskusja to wymiana zdań, obserwacji i opinii, jeśli Hanowi Solo zależy na jednomyślności i podążaniu w z góry zamierzonym kierunku, to wypacza sens dyskusji. Zresztą wyraźnie napisałem, że przedstawiam wykrzywiony obraz (tzn. nieodzwierciedlający moich poglądów) ukazujący, co może myśleć słoik. Jeśli ktoś twierdzi, że słoik myśli inaczej, niech napisze, a nie obraża mnie.


----------



## Han Solo

1.	Widzę złośliwości bliskiego i sam je wskazałem w poście powyżej [_in fine_].

2.	Zdania wyrwałem z kontekstu, bo bym musiał przytaczać całe wypowiedzi. Jednak sens całych wypowiedzi nie zmienia sensu zacytowanych zdań, wręcz pogłębia. Zresztą, napisałem wyraźnie, żę „_Poniżej przedstawiam klika fragmentów wypowiedzi, cały wątek ma 6 stron więc pobieżne przeczytanie reszty nie stanowi problemu_.”

3.	Dyskusja nie ma upatrzonego kierunku, ale ma temat dyskusji, którego się nie trzymacie. Dyskusja o janosikowym powinna odbyć się np. w wątku o decentralizacji. Nie raziłoby to tak bardzo, gdyby przynajmniej taka oftopikowa dyskusja odbyła się z zachowaniem zasad kultury.

4.	Twoje uwagi są złośliwe i wyraźnie zmierzają do konfrontacji. Są szowinistyczne.

5.	Każdy ma prawo się wypowiedzieć i nikt nigdy nie sugerował ograniczenia wątku tylko do mieszkańców Warszawy [jak napisałem: „_Żeby nie było, że jestem takim złym Warszawiakiem – jeśli modowie przeczytają wątek to zauważą, że wypowiada się w nim wielu userów, wielu userów spoza Warszawy i wielu userów z negatywną oceną Warszawy jako miasta. Jednak ich wypowiedzi różnią się tym, od tych które stały się podstawą tej skargi, że są pisane z kulturą i szacunkiem i ich celem jest faktyczna dyskusja na dany temat._”].

6.	Twój cytat robiłem metodą zaznacz/kopiuj/wklej/wstaw”quote” [tak mi szybciej] a jak widać, nie kopiuje w ten sposób emotek [pewnie jakaś sprawa związana z html – nie znam się]. Więc to przypadek. No, ale skoro uważasz że należy mi się za to ban, to jestem ciekaw oceny moderacji.


----------



## kkbm

1. Blinski zaczął - ja odpowiedziałem.
2. i 3. Ale co pogłębia? Ktoś powiedział, że słoik istnieje i tenże słoik nienawidzi Warszawy i nie płaci w niej podatków. Ja odpowiadam: ok, załóżmy, że to prawda i piszę dlaczego słoik może tak myśleć. Podaję listę przyczyn (wśród, których o janosikowym były może 2 zdania, a gwoli ścisłości skoro słoik nie płaci podatków w Warszawie, a korporacje przenoszą się do stolicy, to temat janosikowego nie jest tak bardzo odległy od dyskusji o słoiku).
4. Zarzucasz mi szowinizm. Ale przecież ja przyjąłem rolę słoika i napisałem, że będąc słoikiem nie lubiłbym Warszawy za to i to, i to. Wczuwam się w słoika, podaję jego argumenty i oceniam je, a Ty mi zarzucasz trolling. No coś jest nie tak.
5. A blinski pisze z szacunkiem?
6. Z natury nie mam w zwyczaju lecieć na skargę, bo wiem, że jeśli dyskusja trzyma się tematu (a to wykazałem powyżej), to niezależnie od formy jest tylko dyskusją.
Niezależnie od tego, jaka była przyczyna wywalenia emotek (u mnie kopiuj/wklej ich nie usunęło), to mocno to zmieniło sens mojej wypowiedzi z żartobliwej (kontynuującej to, co napisał bb78) na poważną deklarację. Nie widzisz w tym niestosowności?

Jeśli skarżysz, rób to precyzyjnie.

EDIT: Zarzucasz mi trolling. Regularnie czytam warszawskie wątki, znajdź mi, ile razy się w nich wypowiadałem. No chyba że jestem okazjonalnym trollem, który jak ten byk na czerwoną płachtę (tu: słowo "słoik") rusza do ataku.


----------



## salto_angel

Ratunku, ale syf. Możecie sobie to wyjaśniać na PM?


----------



## Han Solo

salto_angel said:


> Ratunku, ale syf. Możecie sobie to wyjaśniać na PM?


Syf, bo długie i nie chce się czytać ?


----------



## salto_angel

Bo to nie miejsce na prywatne potyczki. Cokolwiek i ilekolwiek byście nie pisali.


----------



## Han Solo

One nie są prywatne - zaśmiecono publiczny wątek. Sprawy nie udało się zażegnać na miejscu, więc złożyłem wniosek w księdze.


----------



## Han Solo

@ *kkbm*

Przeczytałem jeszcze raz posty sprzed paru stron i nie mogę powstrzymać się od wrażenia, że wcale nie były zabiegiem erystycznym [a lubię złośliwości w dyskusji] i nadal czuję się dotknięty tym, co było pisane. Zgłoszone było do księgi, bo problem hejtowania na Warszawę to nie problem jednorazowy a powtarzający się cyklicznie.

Dyskusja od paru stron toczy się już jednak bez takich zbędnych podjazdów, również dzięki userom z Krakowa, więc wystarczy mi na ten moment i będę za to niezmiernie wdzięczny, jeśli w wątku pojawi się jakiś mod i przypomni czerwoną czcionką, że należy zachować podstawowe zasady netykiety, szczególnie w wątku, który niesie ze sobą jakiś bagaż regionalnych emocji [tak jak szczególne emocje niosą wątku o religii, polityce czy orientacjach seksualnych].


----------



## kkbm

To ostatni post w tym wątku.
Hanie:
1. mój pierwszy post w tym wątku: "Zresztą ludzie Warszawy mogą nie kochać również i dlatego, że przyjazd do niej wynika z konieczności (jeśli chcą zrobić karierę). Np. w branży prawniczej 90% liczących się kancelarii (w prawie gospodarczym) jest w Warszawie i mieszkaniec Krakowa, Poznania, Gdańska nie ma wielkiego wyboru i musi emigrować do stolicy. Na tę subiektywną frustrację (porzucenie rodzinnego miasta, rodziny, znajomych) nakłada się czynnik obiektywny - Warszawa nie jest Paryżem ani Londynem - przytłaczające blokowiska i autostrady przecinające całe miasto (podróż z Tarchomina do centrum może zdołować, choć czas przejazdu jest akceptowalny)."

Czy to było nie na temat? Czy to nie było pokazanie, że opisuję genezę słoika?

2. trzeci post: "Takie są podstawowe mechanizmy wyjaśniające, dlaczego Polak może nie lubić Warszawy, a w niej mieszkać."

Czy nie pokazuję swojej postawy? Że wyjaśniam słoika?

3. kolejny post (chyba 6): "Poza tym kłania się czytanie ze zrozumieniem. Ja nie mówię, że przyjezdni powinni nienawidzić Warszawy, ja opisuję tylko mechanizm, który stoi za tym często negatywnym nastawieniem. Masz lepsze wytłumaczenie - podziel się nim w swej mądrości."
4. siódmy post: "Lubię zarówno jej starówkę, jak i całe założenie od Nowego Światu do Alei Ujazdowskich, podoba mi się dynamizm rozwoju centrum, śledzę na bieżąco (jako czytelnik) wątki o nowych wieżowcach czy budowie drugiej linii metra, ale naprawdę - ten wątek przekracza wszelkie standardy. Skoro zaś został tak skonstruowany, to dla kontrastu wyostrzam pewne argumenty "przeciw"."
5. ósmy post: " Ludzi nie interesuje, jaka to była polityka - interesują ich skutki - czyli zaniedbane własne kamienice i ulice kosztem stolicy, czyli niszczony inteligencki Kraków przez budowę Nowej Huty. Oczywiście za decyzją o budowie Nowej Huty stała władza, w skład której wchodziło pewnie niewielu warszawian, ale nastąpiło utożsamienie władza = Warszawa. To jest czysty opis, a nie ocena."
6. dziewiąty post: "Stereotyp ma to do siebie, że jednocześnie jest i krzywdzący, i częściowo prawdziwy. Osobiście nic nie mam do Warszawy, ale w waszej dyskusji patrzycie na wszystko jednostronnie, więc dla równowagi podkreślam argumenty przeciw. Zresztą jeśli Polska będzie się równomiernie rozwijała i decentralizowała, to wtedy nikt z musu nie będzie jeździł do Warszawy i niechęć osłabnie.
W krakowskim wątku o ZIO uaktywniło się pełno życzliwych inaczej doradców z Warszawy i innych miast. " 

Hanie, przyznaj, że niedokładnie w przerwie pracy przeczytałeś moje posty. Od początku jasno wskazałem co i dlaczego piszę.


----------



## Polex

PLH said:


> Za chwilę obaj dostaniecie bana.
> 
> Wyjaśnijcie sobie takie rzeczy na privie, proszę!


Obaj? :? Wyjaśnisz dlaczego obaj?

Jeśli już o wyjaśnianiu mowa to rad bym zapoznać z wyjaśnieniem przez moderację zgłoszonej przez siebie sprawy.


----------



## talkinghead

Han Solo said:


> Syf, bo długie i nie chce się czytać ?


Ja bym ich zbanowal ale ponoć Wrocław też ich gnębi.

A na serio to koledzy z Krakowa mają potężny kompleks Warszawy. Jeśli im się ten syndrom wyleje jeszcze raz poza lokalny grajdolek daj mi znać. Wezmę delegacje i zrobię im tam jesień szkieletora


----------



## kkbm

Wrocław lubi niektóre krakowskie wątki, zwłaszcza te o BPO i ZIO .


----------



## Marek_VF

Chyba ktoś już zdążył zauważyć atak wietnamskiego (?) spamera zaraz poniżej ksiąg.


----------



## arczikr

^^
Podbijam rozwala forum


----------



## PLH

Razem 71 wątków


----------



## Mônsterior

Hej, krew się we mnie gotuje, wiec zmuszony jestem "donieść" na kogoś. Proszę o jakieś ostrzeżenie dla użytkownika KTyahoo (może nie briga, ale jakieś pisemne, wysłane prywatną wiadomością), by trochę uspokoił ton swych wypowiedzi.
W tym wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=98839171#post98839171
na ostatnich stronach sieje spustoszenie, używając języka nienawiści, a zarzucając wszystkim, że to oni nań napadają.
Z góry dzięki za pomoc!

ok/th


----------



## Polex

@PLH - po raz drugi nie otrzymuję odpowiedzi na zgłaszaną sprawę. Tym razem rzecz dotyczy tych pytań. 
Jak więc tym razem będzie?


----------



## martin

Mônsterior said:


> Hej, krew się we mnie gotuje, wiec zmuszony jestem "donieść" na kogoś. Proszę o jakieś ostrzeżenie dla użytkownika KTyahoo (może nie briga, ale jakieś pisemne, wysłane prywatną wiadomością), by trochę uspokoił ton swych wypowiedzi.
> W tym wątku:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=98839171#post98839171
> na ostatnich stronach sieje spustoszenie, używając języka nienawiści, a zarzucając wszystkim, że to oni nań napadają.
> Z góry dzięki za pomoc!
> 
> ok/th


Nie sieje żadnego języka nienawiści, normalnie argumentuje swoje racje.

Po prostu ma inne zdanie niż Ty i chciałbyś go usunąć dlatego na niego donosisz.


----------



## zbieraj

O co chodzi z:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=99231537&postcount=38450


----------



## ChrisPL

Łódzki specjalista zabił nam trójmiejskie wątki, niestety :goodnight :goodbye:


----------



## partyzantka

Zbieraj: 

najpierw było dużo zdjęć @Krystianda w wątku o trasie uniwersyteckiej.
Potem był post:



> Originally Posted by Bydgosta
> ..krysyianoD..wszycho jest OK. Foty OK. Nikonik OK..ale po co babrać skarpetę ciągle samymi fotami. Skyscrapercity to forum fotograficzne?. Chyba nie !...Proponuję Tobie garnek.pl....szybko, przestronnie, bez cenzury... i same glorie..


użytkowniczki, jak się okazało, na dodatek debiutancki.
Za to był ban.
A po zbanowaniu wyraziła oburzenie na fb i na nieoficjalnym profilu miasta Bydgoszczy szuka Krystianda, chyba po to, by się wyżyć.


----------



## zbieraj

^^ Dzięki za wytłumaczenie


----------



## Din Sevenn

partyzantka said:


> [...]wyraziła oburzenie na fb i na nieoficjalnym profilu miasta Bydgoszczy szuka Krystianda, chyba po to, by się wyżyć.


Wpadł jej w oko i tyle  No, ale fanatyczne wielbicielki potrafią być groźne


----------



## michael_siberia

Koniecznie dajcie mi linka do FB tej kruchej istoty  Może być PM


----------



## Clash_tekin

Krzycho said:


> ^^
> Idz na onet, bedziesz tak sie bawil caly czas


W moim przypadku może to być jedynie jednorazowa rozrywa. Mam za słabe serce na czytanie onetu.


----------



## matrix4321

michael_siberia said:


> Koniecznie dajcie mi linka do FB tej kruchej istoty  Może być PM


Ja też chcę! Ja też!


----------



## bloniaq_s8

http://www.facebook.com/olga.metvinder 

proszsz


----------



## krystiand

zbieraj said:


> O co chodzi z:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=99231537&postcount=38450





partyzantka said:


> Zbieraj:
> 
> najpierw było dużo zdjęć @Krystianda w wątku o trasie uniwersyteckiej.
> Potem był post:
> 
> 
> 
> użytkowniczki, jak się okazało, na dodatek debiutancki.
> Za to był ban.
> A po zbanowaniu wyraziła oburzenie na fb i na nieoficjalnym profilu miasta Bydgoszczy szuka Krystianda, chyba po to, by się wyżyć.





Din Sevenn said:


> Wpadł jej w oko i tyle  No, ale fanatyczne wielbicielki potrafią być groźne





bloniaq_s8 said:


> http://www.facebook.com/olga.metvinder
> 
> proszsz


:lol:

Chyba sobie założę FB i napiszę do niej :lol: :lol:

PS. Ale dawajcie normalne uzasadnienia banów, bo później jest na mnie :lol:


----------



## pmaciej7

Ten obrazek to fake, porównaj czcionki.

Ale czasami mocno się trzeba powściągać, by nie obsobaczyć i nie naurągać, a inwektywą żywą nie chlustać.


----------



## Han Solo

^^ uff, brak wspólnych znajomych


----------



## krystiand

Szkoda, że to fake 

No ale i tak dorobiłem się kolejnego antyfana. Na prawdę czas założyć FB, szybko zdobędę popularność :lol: :banana:


----------



## pmaciej7

Taa.. jeszcze nam wsiąkniesz w fejzbuka i kto będzie latał po budowach?


----------



## bloniaq_s8

pmaciej7 said:


> Ten obrazek to fake, porównaj czcionki.
> 
> Ale czasami mocno się trzeba powściągać, by nie obsobaczyć i nie naurągać, a inwektywą żywą nie chlustać.


ale to










chyba nie jest fotomontaż


----------



## krystiand

pmaciej7 said:


> Taa.. jeszcze nam wsiąkniesz w fejzbuka i kto będzie latał po budowach?


FB = więcej takich komentarzy.
Jak pojawiają się takie komentarze to tylko bardziej mi się chce tam latać, skoro przeszkadza im kilka(dziesiąt) zdjęć z dużej budowy to trzeba wrzucać jeszcze więcej. Niech chociaż poliżą to co się dzieje w wątkach warszawskich, krakowskich, czy kiedyś w wątku o LUZ


----------



## pmaciej7

bloniaq_s8 said:


> ale to
> chyba nie jest fotomontaż


Nie mam pojęcia. To jeszcze jakoś wygląda.


----------



## lodzer.m

ChrisPL said:


> Łódzki specjalista zabił nam trójmiejskie wątki, niestety :goodnight :goodbye:


Jakie wątki?


----------



## Tomasz M. Bladyniec

Chciałbym zaproponować zdjęcie banów z kont zablokowanych ponad 5 lat temu.


----------



## StaryOliwianin

lodzer.m said:


> Jakie wątki?


Krwawa masakra piłą mechaniczna to ten:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=595671
Tytuł z błędnym zakazem (rzekomy OT był o przejściach dla pieszych i tunelach) jest pamiątką.

Drugi rzekomo off-topowy wątek był nt. "Podwale Przedmiejskie":
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=559293
Ten niestety kompletnie zamarł w wyniku "uratowania" go przed dyskutantami


----------



## pmaciej7

Tomasz M. Bladyniec said:


> Chciałbym zaproponować zdjęcie banów z kont zablokowanych ponad 5 lat temu.


A co by to miało dać?


----------



## PLH

ChrisPL said:


> Łódzki specjalista zabił nam trójmiejskie wątki, niestety :goodnight :goodbye:





StaryOliwianin said:


> Krwawa masakra piłą mechaniczna to ten:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=595671
> Tytuł z błędnym zakazem (rzekomy OT był o przejściach dla pieszych i tunelach) jest pamiątką.
> 
> Drugi rzekomo off-topowy wątek był nt. "Podwale Przedmiejskie":
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=559293
> Ten niestety kompletnie zamarł w wyniku "uratowania" go przed dyskutantami


Zanim zaczniecie się znowu rzucać na lewo i prawo powiem tylko, że w życiu nie zaglądałem do wątku o Podwalu i moderował go wspaniały, znający się na realich trójmiejskich, pochodzący z Trójmiasta z dziada pradziada Macieks.

Natomiast jeśli w wątku o o TS nie macie więcej nic ciekawego do powiedzenia, to może trzeba go zamknąć, tak jak robi się na całym forum z innymi wątkami.


----------



## bad455

pmaciej7 said:


> Nie mam pojęcia. To jeszcze jakoś wygląda.


Wyglądać może. Ale jednak przed zrobieniem screenshota można sobie samemu poprawić treść w każdej nowej przeglądarce i będzie wyglądać dobrze.


----------



## StaryOliwianin

PLH said:


> Natomiast jeśli w wątku o o TS nie macie więcej nic ciekawego do powiedzenia, to może trzeba go zamknąć, tak jak robi się na całym forum z innymi wątkami.


Akurat ten jeszcze żyje. _Odpukać!_ I żyć powinien. Tam jeszcze brakuje prawie 2 km do wybudowania więc to nie jest wątek o ukończonej inwestycji.


----------



## salto_angel

Tomasz M. Bladyniec said:


> Chciałbym zaproponować zdjęcie banów z kont zablokowanych ponad 5 lat temu.


Byłoby prawie jak w Czechach przed odejściem obecnego prezydenta


----------



## wiewior

PLH said:


> Zanim zaczniecie się znowu rzucać na lewo i prawo powiem tylko, że w życiu nie zaglądałem do wątku o Podwalu i moderował go wspaniały, znający się na realich trójmiejskich, pochodzący z Trójmiasta z dziada pradziada Macieks.


Bo StaryOliwianin się pomylił - chodziło o ten wątek.
A co do Macieksa - on w ogóle bywa na forum? Robi coś? Bo w trójmiejskich wątkach nie udziela się wcale.


----------



## PLH

Ten wątek też pierwszy raz widzę na oczy.


----------



## wiewior

^^
To w takim razie od kogo dostałem briga za rzekomy OT w tym wątku?


----------



## PLH

Dałeś dobry link? Chodzi o wątek [Gdańsk] Forum Radunia Targ Sienny i Rakowy?


----------



## wiewior

Zdaje się, że tak - bo zaczęło się od tego posta w tym wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=99060145&postcount=9101


----------



## PLH

Jedyne brigi jakie ja dawałem były za Trasę Słowackiego, opisane zresztą dokładnie w tej księdze.


----------



## Asinus

Jeśli chodzi o Targ Sienny i Rakowy to brigi tam chyba dawał pewien moderator z działu drogowego z Katowic, bo od niego dostałem ostrzeżenie za to tylko, że zwróciłem komuś uwagę aby nie sprowadzał dyskusji do absurdu, co było zresztą moim jedynym postem w tym niby OT. :|


----------



## mjarski

PLH said:


> Zanim zaczniecie się znowu rzucać na lewo i prawo powiem tylko, że w życiu nie zaglądałem do wątku o Podwalu i moderował go wspaniały, znający się na realich trójmiejskich, pochodzący z Trójmiasta z dziada pradziada Macieks.
> Natomiast jeśli w wątku o o TS nie macie więcej nic ciekawego do powiedzenia, to może trzeba go zamknąć, tak jak robi się na całym forum z innymi wątkami.


Oczywiście! Tępić paskudnych dyskutatnów, żeby się nie rzucali. Kto to widział, żeby pisali co myślą. Lepiej dać bany/brigi, pokasować posty, wątek zamknąć i spokój - pozamiatane.



wiewior said:


> A co do Macieksa - on w ogóle bywa na forum? Robi coś? Bo w trójmiejskich wątkach nie udziela się wcale.


Nie tylko się nie udziela, ale nawet nie jest łaskaw odpowiedzieć na wiadomości bezpośrednio do niego wysyłane.



Asinus said:


> Jeśli chodzi o Targ Sienny i Rakowy to brigi tam chyba dawał pewien moderator z działu drogowego z Katowic, bo od niego dostałem ostrzeżenie za to tylko, że zwróciłem komuś uwagę aby nie sprowadzał dyskusji do absurdu, co było zresztą moim jedynym postem w tym niby OT. :|


Ja w tym wątku apelowałem o zakończenie tej dyskusji. W odpowiedzi dostałem briga z jakże wyczerpującym wyjaśnieniem 'OT'.

Generalnie - ostatnie wydarzenia powoli przelewają we mnie czarę goryczy i dochodzę do wniosku, że chyba szkoda czasu na polskie SSC.
Jeżeli taka jest polityka moderatorów, żeby zniechęcać użytkowników - to chyba się udało.


----------



## StaryOliwianin

Niestety to co tu widzę potwierdza moje przekonanie, któremu dałem wyraz a propos działań PLH na wątku o Trasie Słowackiego, że moderatorów dopada już wypalenie ("_burnout_").

Teraz widzę, że to rzeczywiście szerszy problem. Najwyraźniej SSC istnieje już za długo z praktycznie tym samym składem moderatorów. A to prędzej czy później musi się tak skończyć. 

Mam prośbę do czytających to moderatorów: Zanim na mnie naskoczycie, zbanujecie (wbrew obietnicom z pierwszego wpisu w tym wątku) itp., przeczytajcie definicję tego syndromu i trzy razy się zastanówcie czy nie dotyczy to już wielu z Was:

http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wypalenie_zawodowe


----------



## PLH

mjarski said:


> Ja w tym wątku apelowałem o zakończenie tej dyskusji. W odpowiedzi dostałem briga z jakże wyczerpującym wyjaśnieniem 'OT'.


Bardzo dobrze wiesz, że nie za to dostałeś briga, więc radziłbym ci tak bezczelnie nie kłamać, bo źle skończysz.


----------



## mjarski

PLH said:


> Bardzo dobrze wiesz, że nie za to dostałeś briga, więc radziłbym ci tak bezczelnie nie kłamać, bo źle skończysz.


Zaprzeczysz, że w opisie (reason) były tylko dwie litery 'OT' i żadnego wyjaśnienia?
Ja oficjalnie nie dostałem żadnego wyjaśnienia za jaki post i w jakim wątku i kto mi tego bana/briga udzielił. Czy tak wygląda standard pracy moderatora na SSC?
BTW, czy również za ten post dostanę briga? Że ośmieliłem się cokolwiek powiedzieć na swoją obronę?


----------



## zew_2

Dalej jest zasada 3 razy brig = permanentny ban?


----------



## talkinghead

zew_2 said:


> Dalej jest zasada 3 razy brig = permanentny ban?


W dni parzyste.


----------



## StaryOliwianin

@PLH

Ja na co dzień kieruję ludźmi i z samych Twoich komentarzy widzę, ze odpoczynek Ci jest potrzebny. I uwierz mi, mocno potrzebny. 

Jak możesz w ogóle pisać "bo źle skończysz". Nie dość że łamiesz wszelkie zasady zasady cywilizowanego społeczeństwa to jeszcze dodatkowo przynajmniej ducha zasad tego wątku


> - kazdy forumowicz moze tutaj napisac co o tym wszystkim mysli


chyba, ze Ty to rozumiesz jako "a ja mam go za to prawo zabanować". 

Ja w niczym merytorycznym nie zgadzam się z mjarskim ale w jednym ma rację. Przybyłeś na forum z którego niewiele rozumiałeś [1] i zachowałeś się jak słoń w składzie porcelany. 

Czy ja też "źle skończę"?

[1] Dowodem jest chociażby dopisek do jego tytułu, jak rozumiem twojego autorstwa, bo dyskusja, którą zakazałeś nie dotyczyła bynajmniej komunikacji zbiorowej.


----------



## mjarski

StaryOliwianin said:


> Ja w niczym merytorycznym nie zgadzam się z mjarskim [..]


Nie może być! Myślę, że aż tak źle nie jest, ja bym zaryzykował twierdzenie ze swojej strony, że jednak w kilku rzeczach moglibyśmy się ze sobą zgodzić 

A przy okazji - gdyby się okazało, że moderator był łaskaw udzielić mi kolejnego bana/briga, albo spełnił swoją groźbę o tym, że "źle skończę" i skasował moje konto - to chciałbym Ci podziękować (bo być może nie będę miał już takiej możliwości) i wyrazić swoje uznanie za bardzo wiele ciekawych postów, które często czytałem z dużą przyjemnością. :wave:


----------



## 625

Hoffander, masz ostrzeżenie za spam na PM. Po polsku spamować za granicą? :lol:


----------



## Hoffander

??? Ostatnio wysylalem PM'y do autorów wątków 3miejskich. Jesli tresc mojego listu jest definiowana jako spam to, z calym szacunkiem, musze zapytac co nie jest spamem?


----------



## StaryOliwianin

pmaciej7 said:


> Z powodu otrzymanego briga? Czyżby wypalenie?.


Przecież napisałem wyraźnie "po obu stronach". Bo nieustanne pilnowanie aby nie dać wrogo nastawionemu modowi pretekstu do brigu to też stres. Jednak bardziej dlatego, że po prostu czuję, iż to już nie jest to miejsce gdzie można było ciekawie podyskutować o inwestycjach i infrastrukturze Trójmiasta. Ja to napisałem w swoich dwóch poprzednich komentarzach tu i nie widzę sensu abym się powtarzał. Może przeczytaj po prostu jeszcze raz (albo może nawet pierwszy raz).

Czy nie widzisz, że właśnie zrobiłeś tu dokładnie to za co ludzie podostawali brigi w omawianym wątku? Tzn. zapętlenie dyskusji i dryf w stronę OT.


----------



## 625

Hoffander said:


> ??? Ostatnio wysylalem PM'y do autorów wątków 3miejskich. Jesli tresc mojego listu jest definiowana jako spam to, z calym szacunkiem, musze zapytac co nie jest spamem?


Przecież wyraźnie Ci napisałem: nie pisz po polsku do ludzi z innych krajów, którzy nie mają nic wspólnego z tematem PMki.


----------



## Hoffander

625 said:


> Przecież wyraźnie Ci napisałem: nie pisz po polsku do ludzi z innych krajów, którzy nie mają nic wspólnego z tematem PMki.


Ok ale to dziwna sprawa bo adresatow wybieralem za pomoca "kopiuj wklej" sposrod autorow 
watkow 3miejskich. Nie wiem jakim cudem moglo cos pojsc do osoby z zagranicy. Moge sie tylko dowiedziec co to za uzytkownik?


----------



## zew_2

Hoffander said:


> Ok ale to dziwna sprawa bo adresatow wybieralem za pomoca "kopiuj wklej" sposrod autorow
> watkow 3miejskich. Nie wiem jakim cudem moglo cos pojsc do osoby z zagranicy. Moge sie tylko dowiedziec co to za uzytkownik?


Sprawdź w wysłanych


----------



## Hoffander

Ok. Świetna rada wuju. Tymczasem podtrzymuję pytanie.


----------



## 625

Hoffander said:


> Ok. Świetna rada wuju. Tymczasem podtrzymuję pytanie.


Jan.


----------



## Mruczek

625 said:


> Jan.


Postać Jana jest tak droga sercu każdego forumowicza, że czasami można zapomnieć, że nie mówi po polsku

Btw, zresztą parę słów po polsku to on chyba zna?


----------



## 625

Tak, poznał sporo Polek, a Euro2012 oglądał z Żywcem w dłoni. Zalety mieszkania w Chicago.


----------



## ChrisPL

Łódzki moderator zachował się poniżej słów krytyki ingerując w wątek o Trasie Słowackiego i brigując najważniejszych i najdłuższych stażem użytkowników z Trójmiasta. Za takie coś wiele osób przestało już lubić SSC, które dotychczas uchodziło za tematycznie specjalistyczne forum, gdzie istnieje możliwość wyrażania swoich opinii w zakresie urbanistyki. 

Proponuję na przyszłość nie wtrącać się w lokalne sprawy i moderację pozostawić naszemu trójmiejskiemu moderatorowi, który zna lepiej sytuację oraz użytkowników od mieszkańca Licmansztat.

^^
3 dni
625


----------



## pmaciej7

ChrisPL said:


> ... mieszkańca Licmansztat.


Możesz mi wyjaśnić, jakiej reakcji oczekujesz po napisaniu czegoś takiego?


----------



## 625

ChrisPL said:


> Proponuję na przyszłość nie wtrącać się w lokalne sprawy i moderację pozostawić naszemu trójmiejskiemu moderatorowi, który zna lepiej sytuację oraz użytkowników od mieszkańca Licmansztat.


Na przyszłość proponuję zauważyć podział SSC na działy. Wątek nie był regionalny, a drogowy. Reszty nie komentuję, nie warto. Już dawno Wam pisałem, że macie specjalny Hydepark drogowy, który sam Wam założyłem, abyście mogli dyskutować dokładnie na takie tematy! 3 dni za przekręcenie nazwy Łodzi.


----------



## Habermas

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=99408088&postcount=1

Spam.


----------



## Gokufan

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=99427124#post99427124
Spam


----------



## Krzycho

625 said:


> ... 3 dni za przekręcenie nazwy Łodzi.


...a dlaczego nie ma brigów za notorycznie pojawiające się tu: Hameryka, Amerykanistan, Majami, Szikago itp...?


----------



## lodzer.m

^^ Porównujesz to do określania Łodzi nazwą z okresu okupacji hitlerowskiej?


----------



## Krzycho

lodzer.m said:


> ^^ Porównujesz to do określania Łodzi nazwą z okresu okupacji hitlerowskiej?


Mówię o przekręcaniu nazw. Np. za "warszafkę" też lecą brigi.


----------



## krystiand

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1037219&page=299

chriss44 jak zwykle próbuje kogoś sprowokować. Widać 2 brigi niczego nie nauczyły.


----------



## Sasza

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=99441018&postcount=7898

Toxic w swoim stylu, Pyrlandia, kibice wronieckiej kuchenki itp. Nie pierwszy już jego post w wątkach piłkarskich w tym stylu.

Już wcześniej widziałem i dałem 2 tygodnie/BB


----------



## Eyk88

Krzycho said:


> ...a dlaczego nie ma brigów za notorycznie pojawiające się tu: Hameryka, Amerykanistan, Majami, Szikago itp...?


Oo, ja bym jeszcze dodał pod briga specjalne przekręcanie nazw i błędy ort.
To było zabawne tylko przez chwilę, ale chyba niektórym weszło to w krew.


----------



## Grassmannian

^^ Chcesz zabrać "zabiorom" i "lejom betą"? Hm...


----------



## newsted

^^ bana mu za próbę zamachu na podstawowe wartości fpw


----------



## wiewior

Kolega chyba marnuje się na forum technicznym:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=99440604&postcount=4424
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=99466239&postcount=4434


----------



## lodzer.m

^^ Dobre  Ale dlaczego linkujesz w tym wątku? Ja bym zamieścił w jakiejś księdze pochwał... :>


----------



## Papaj

Boty atakują:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1037822


----------



## andp

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1584881 - może to i nie bot, ale na pewno jakiś mocno podejrzany typ


----------



## partyzantka

On tylko pozycjonuje swoją stronę w google i przeprowadza przy okazji nieudany marketing szeptany


----------



## andp

Bardzo prawdopodobne, bałem się klikać i sprawdzać gdzie mnie przekieruje. Różne potwory mogły tam czyhać i raczej byłyby mniej sympatyczne od tego ciasteczkowego


----------



## Offspring

Bycie przedstawicielem PESY nie uprawnia chyba do bycia prostakiem:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=99607729&postcount=17610



> Powtarzam dla ułomnych niech nie porównują Swinga z Modertransem


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=99617599&postcount=17622



> CZŁOWIEKU IDŹ DO PSYCHIATRY. WAGON WYPRODUKOWANY ZGODNIE Z ZAMÓWIENIEM.





> TERAZ TO ROZUMIESZ. CZY JESZCZE NIE PAPARYTCZYKU WIELE INNYCH JEST PROBLEMÓW W SZCZECINIE KTÓRYMI MÓGŁ BYŚ SIĘ ZAJĄĆ


Edit: Piotr był szybszy - pm7


----------



## Din Sevenn

A jakże, wątek MB:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=99624770&postcount=6047
Troll do natychmiastowego zbanowania. Znany z lokalnego forum GW, być może nawet któreś z kolei konto tam trollujące. Wysokie ryzyko przeniesienia klimatu na forum SSC.

^^
ok
625


----------



## MichalJ

Spamer: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1039213


----------



## ww_lodz

Następny: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=15580190


----------



## 625

ww_lodz said:


> Następny: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=15580190


Co następny? Następny link donikąd?


----------



## krzewi

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1039285 znowu

sam sie post nade mną uwalił


----------



## Grassmannian

^^ I od razu we właściwym wątku. No co za fart :lol:


----------



## Han Solo

Zgłaszam spam :lol:

==
ok,
youknow


----------



## Grassmannian

Zgłaszam spam:


meikanwvd said:


> No cóż...Warszawa i Poznań odstają od reszty stawki, z czego Warszawa bardzo wyraźnie. [/QUOTE]
> (link w oryginalnym poście przenosi na jakiś inny portal).
> załatwione - pm7


----------



## Pawrzes_PL

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=15589012 ja bym przyznał brig zanim bardziej zaśmieci forum postami na dziecinnym poziomie...


----------



## michael_siberia

Chodzi o niego?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1038049

Taki Dracula-Matrix w wersji soft.


----------



## lodzer.m

^^ Wysłałem prośbę o zmianę sposobu wyrażania się.


----------



## pmaciej7

I skromny jest niesłychanie, co widać po jego sygnaturze.


----------



## desmo

Przeciez cytaty (uzytkownikow forum) w sygnaturach sa zabronione :dunno:


----------



## Polex

Bez bicia się przyznaję, że maczałem palce w tej sygnaturce, określając ten cytat z jego posta jako cytat, jeśli nie roku, to miesiąca. On to... łyknął i zastosował u siebie :cripes:. Wtedy poradziłem mu, żeby zrobił z tego aktywny link. icard: a on go ponoć ulepszył. (nie zaglądałem, więc nie wiem jak ulepszył).


----------



## partyzantka

Link do YT i "Never gonna give up".


----------



## Polex

Dzięki8. Nie zajrzałem tam, bo przestał mnie zupełnie interesować ten... hmmmm... ten przypadek.


----------



## michael_siberia

Możecie się zająć tym trollem?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1013150


----------



## Vanaheim

Reklamowy spam:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=99729305&postcount=284

==
ok,
youknow


----------



## EGOista

spamer:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1039856


----------



## 625




----------



## p23szl

michael_siberia said:


> Możecie się zająć tym trollem?
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1013150


Dotychczas nic nie zgłaszałem, ale ponawiam wniosek. Użytkownik ten nawet po zmianie tematu w wątku nadal spamuje by nie pisać o Euro, pisząc o Euro.


----------



## pmaciej7

Ale jaki wątek, jakie wypowiedzi?


----------



## p23szl

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=318206&page=410
Stadion Śląski, obecnie przeszliśmy na rozmowę o nowych kompetencjach zarządu województwa. By powrócić postem w/w do tematu Euro w Chorzowie.


----------



## takisobiektoś

Post i autor do wycięcia.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=99786713&postcount=1404


----------



## Muczi

Po raz kolejny użytkownik *okupant* spamuje w częstochowskich wątkach swoimi polityczno-debilnymi postami... Nie da się z nim rozmawiać, nie używa znaków interpunkcyjnych itd. Można coś z nim zrobić?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=297391&page=122

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=297391&page=123


----------



## pmaciej7

Podziwiam pozostałych użytkowników, którzy na to w ogóle nie odpowiadają.


----------



## decapitated

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=826878&page=692

Myślę, że user o niku "thompsongda" zbłądził i zamiast na niezalezna/onet zupełnie przez przypadek wylądował u nas


----------



## takisobiektoś

^^ Ja też wpadłem z wnioskiem , aby mu wskazać drogę powrotną .


----------



## Sasza

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=99886627&postcount=3030 Myślę, że trochę odpoczynku temu panu się należy, bo nie wiem jak reszta Suwalczan, ale ja się czuję cokolwiek urażony


----------



## Syntech

Ktoś znowu zaczyna spamować główną stronę FPW.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1041118


----------



## 625

adam.dworzak said:


> A skoro PKiN bardzo Ci sie podoba, to nie mamy co dyskutowac. Nie wiedzialem ze tacy ludzie jak Ty w ogole istnieja...hno:. Chociaz wedlug przyslowia ze kazda potwora znajdzie swego amatora, to pewnie jest Was paru...:nuts:


3 dni.


----------



## michael_siberia

Automat do skasowania: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1021072

ujowe te jego bilety - pm7


----------



## Gokufan

Zdaje się, że jakiś bot. Drugi dzień z rzędu główny dział FPW zaspamowany:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1042812


----------



## pmaciej7

Nie trzeba tego zgłaszać w księgach. Żeby tam wejść, muszę przejść przez stronę główną, czyli go widzę.


----------



## lodzer.m

*kawa0* - 3 dni.


----------



## Qozak

Osobiste wycieczki:



> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=100197577&postcount=17856


10 dni. za podpis pod nickiem/th


----------



## behemot

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=100237888&postcount=1240

Mam wrażenie że kolega-troll warszawski, wielokrotny recydywista, znów poluje na briga. Od razu napiszę, że to nie jest pierwszy, drugi ani trzeci taki wpis martina w tym wątku.


----------



## Handsome by nature

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1591865

Ktos chyba propaguje rosyjska mysl techniczna...


----------



## lodzer.m

*kawa0* - ban.


----------



## Tuki

Ja tak dla odmiany w drugą stronę.
W związku z upływem 2/3 kary, proszę o jej złagodzenie i przywrócenie Pawelskiego.


----------



## Wesoły Romek

lodzer.m said:


> *kawa0* - ban.


Powrócił jako *kawa00*


----------



## pmaciej7

pogoniony


----------



## Mruczek

Tuki said:


> Ja tak dla odmiany w drugą stronę.
> W związku z upływem 2/3 kary, proszę o jej złagodzenie i przywrócenie Pawelskiego.


O właśnie, dołączam się. Ubieditiel'no prosim! - Pawelskiego pamiłowat'!


----------



## youknow

Mruczek said:


> O właśnie, dołączam się. Ubieditiel'no prosim! - Pawelskiego pamiłowat'!





Tuki said:


> Ja tak dla odmiany w drugą stronę.
> W związku z upływem 2/3 kary, proszę o jej złagodzenie i przywrócenie Pawelskiego.


Wam Pawelski pewnie zbytnio nie dał się we znaki, natomiast regularnie rozwalał wątki poznańskie, mimo moich ostrzeżeń. Dlatego jeszcze poczeka.


----------



## wiewior

Argumenty kolegi są faktycznie nie do obalenia:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=100339048&postcount=2609

_Ostrzeżenie oraz kasacja posta. A.A._


----------



## partyzantka

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=100340471&postcount=474

hno:


----------



## pmaciej7

^^



Velati said:


> Brak przecinków może być czasem celowy np. może być adresowany dla idiotów, którzy nie wiedzą kiedy zrobić przerwę, żeby wymarli z niedotlenienia.


Najwyraźniej miał ochotę na półroczną przerwę.


----------



## krzewi

pmaciej7 said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Najwyraźniej miał ochotę na półroczną przerwę.


Brig czy też nie, hasło dobre


----------



## zacobrig?

Pszepraszam bardzo ale przydałoby się choć skromne wyjaśnienie, za co dostałem briga. Rozumiem, że żart się może komuś nie podobać ale dawać za to brigi jest zwykłą nieprzyzwoitością. Gdyby ten żart był wymierzony w konkretnego usera to ok ale był rzucony w eter i nie miał na celu nikogo obrażać. W związku z czym proszę o wyjaśnienie takiego postępowania

Velati


----------



## DonDiegoDeLaVega

^^ Teraz masz już bana za ponowną rejestrację.


----------



## Bastian.

Ja uważam że *cyrkiel* mógł by zostać odbanowany. Nie był jakimś typowym trolem, Czasami był denerwujący ale kto z nas taki nie jest. Więc myślę że można by mu darować zesłanie na wieczną banicję.

Co o tym sądzi warszawska starszyzna?.

P.S. Drugiego konta cyrkla nie znalazłem w żadnej "głównej" księdze.


----------



## takisobiektoś

Bastian. said:


> P.S. Drugiego konta cyrkla nie znalazłem w żadnej "głównej" księdze.


Modowie zabrali i trzymają w czeluściach forum


----------



## mkuldane

Han Solo said:


> Nie można czytać zakazu zakładania drugiego konta bez zadania sobie pytania o _ratio legis_. A uzasadnienie było takie, żeby nie omijać kary briga. Cyrkiel nie omijał tak kary briga, ani nie miał takiej intencji, o czym świadczy jego późniejsze postępowanie.
> 
> Więc tak, złamał formalny zakaz, ale nie zagroził dobru, które ten zakaz chronił. Dla mnie są to okoliczności łagodzące


No właśnie. Co ma zrobić zbanowany użytkownik, który chce "legalnie" wyjaśnić sprawę na forum publicznym? I pytam całkiem serio.


----------



## Grassmannian

^^ Chyba tylko skorzystać z pozaformumowych kanałów transmisji danych do (jeszcze) niezbanowanych użytkowników (czyt. poprosić znajomego z forum na gg/fejsie/mailu o przepisanie wypowiedzi).

Nie wiem, za co cyrkiel wyleciał i czy słusznie, bo widywałem jedynie jego posty w wątku rowerowym - bardzo mi ich brakuje, zawsze biła z nich merytoryka i doświadczenie.


----------



## Polex

Han Solo said:


> *cyrkiel *założył drugie konto, bo coś tam chciał powiedzieć w księdze, nie używał go do pisania w merytorycznych tematach, ani nawet tego nie ukrywał.
> 
> Jak dla mnie to są okoliczności łagodzące


To zależy od tego co i jak napisał z drugiego konta. A co i jak faktycznie napisał? :dunno:


----------



## Iluminat

Od zbanowania cyrkla nie przypominam sobie żadnej bardziej emocjonalnej dyskusji a lubię emocjonalne dyskusje. Chociaż o ile pamiętam to prezentował w sumie dość popularne na forum poglądy tyle, że często w bardziej radykalnej wersji. Pytanie tylko czy on chce wracać i w ogóle wie, że ktoś sobie o nim teraz przypomniał :dunno:


----------



## partyzantka

Ale historia zna takich, co zakładali drugie konto, by pisać tak po prostu, a są dziś z nami, pomimo złamania tej zasady.


----------



## Bastian.

Ja nagle sobie o nim nie przypomniałem. Pamiętałem cały czas o tym że za jakiś czas minie okres kary i trzeba będzie go wtedy odbanować.


----------



## Krzycho

partyzantka said:


> Ale historia zna takich, co zakładali drugie konto, by pisać tak po prostu, a są dziś z nami, pomimo złamania tej zasady.


A ja to podobno miałem kiedyś nawet kilkanaście czy kilkadziesiąt kont:nuts: i też dalej jestem z Wami. Zostałem nawet nieświadomie autorem, podobno największej afery w historii SSC:lol:. To chyba dlatego dalej jestem z Wami. Poprzez szacunek Jana do mojej skromnej osoby za ten niewątpliwy wyczyn.


----------



## Tomeyk

Grassmannian said:


> ^^ Chyba tylko skorzystać z pozaformumowych kanałów transmisji danych do (jeszcze) niezbanowanych użytkowników (czyt. poprosić znajomego z forum na gg/fejsie/mailu o przepisanie wypowiedzi).


Tylko trzeba mieć takiego znajomego i móc się z nim skontaktować. 
Ja miałem to szczęście, że takiego kumpla mam, ale i tak wyglądało to podejrzanie, bo on nigdy nic nie pisał, konto wykorzystywał wyłącznie do czytania i posty w mojej sprawie w księdze były jego pierwszymi


----------



## pmaciej7

[email protected]

Wiadomość jest przekazywana nam.


----------



## mkuldane

^^ ale ja pytałem o sposób "publiczny".
Z ręką na sercu: ile wkleiłeś tu do księgi maili od zbanowanych, które przekazał Ci Jan?


----------



## 625

A po co ma tu wklejać? Większość dostaję od Jana ja, i ewentualnie pytam moderatorów o opinię. Z tym, że większość to od takich jak ostatni, który był zbulwersowany banem za pisanie że premier to X w wątkach merytorycznych.


----------



## janex_wwa

Jabadaba said:


> Warszawiaczki proszę wróćcie do swoich Swingów nisko wejściowych (bo te góry-doliny to jakiś kabaret, prawie sobie nogę skręciłem ostatnio na tych pochylniach), nie wypowiadajcie się w temacie który was nie dotyczy, bo żeby nie mówić wulgarnie (g..) nic nie wiecie. Wasze kompleksy nie są naszymi, macie problemy to do psychologów, w Polsce wielu. A4 to najważniejsza autostrada w Polsce bo prowadzi na Ukrainę, a nie na Białoruś (pomyślcie czasem międzynarodowo, a nie o samych sobie). Pierwszą linię metra zbudował wam naród (po minimum 100 mln zł rocznych dotacji z budżetu państwa na minimum 5 lat przed otwarciem, corocznie uchwalanej przez sejm), oszukaliście Kraków przed budową 2 linii metra bo, wasz urząd "błędnie" rozpatrzył wniosek o dotację z UE, bo gdyby rozpatrzył dobrze, to my byśmy kończyli tunel tramwajowy pod Plantami lub Alejami, a wy dostalibyście tylko połowę dotacji z unii. Bombardiery są lepsze pod każdym względem, począwszy od obciążenia osi na szynę (gdzie pesy ledwo się mieszczą w normie), poprzez zużycie energii (co prawda minimalnie mniejsze, ale mniejsze) i wnętrze (gdzie w pesie już nie dało się więcej zmarnować powierzchni), a skończywszy na walorach estetycznych (ale że o gustach się nie rozmawia to tego nie argumentu nie bierzemy pod uwagę). Chcecie dowodów tej wyższości Bombardierów, to jedźcie na zajezdnię Podgórze, pozwiedzajcie, dowiedzcie się więcej o krakowskich tramwajach, a się przekonacie, że my dziadostwa nie kupujemy. Jeżeli chcecie nam pesy narzucić, to udowodnijcie że są lepsze, a jak nie potraficie, to żegnamy was, wracajcie do swojego wątku na forum. Kiedyś byli już tacy jak wy i narzucali (też z ww) tabor jaki mają kupować miasta, no i efektem tego są konstale 105 których miasta próbują pozbyć się wszelkimi sposobami (bo nawet starsze tramwaje z zachodu są mniej energochłonne i bardziej przyjazne dla pasażera). Nie chce źle wróżyć, ale dla mnie pesa=konstal, jakby Kraków musiał już kupić coś polskiego to prędzej kupi Solarisy.
> Ktoś narzekał na prawo dotyczące przetargów, dobrze że ono jest bo przynajmniej nie mamy dziadostwa na torach.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=150107&page=469

Przepraszam, czy to forum to jakiś rynsztok? Za takiego typu mieszankę nienawiści, chamstwa i kompleksów powinien polecieć co najmniej długi brig, a to nie pierwszy "popis" tego trolla. Tym bardziej jest to bulwersujące z uwagi na to, że ten bełkot był odpowiedzią na bardzo rzeczowe posty bodajże dwóch innych użytkowników, których jedynym "grzechem" jest to, że są z Warszawy i w dali się w dyskusję na temat krakowskiego przetargu na tramwaje...
Z resztą, w tym wątku jest jeszcze kilka innych, podobnie "merytorycznych" popisów, no ale to nie mój cyrk, a skoro reszta tamtejszych userów takie zachowania toleruje (tylko jeden zareagował), to cóż, ich sprawa.


----------



## pmaciej7

mkuldane said:


> ^^ ale ja pytałem o sposób "publiczny".


Wyjaśnianie dlaczego ktoś został zbanowany, to nie jest sprawa publiczna. 

Zresztą zazwyczaj dostajemy bluzgi, więc szkoda to publikować.


----------



## Bastian.

A wracając do sprawy cyrkla to jak będzie?. *625* może zabierzesz głos w tej sprawie bo to chyba tobie podpadł z tego co pamiętam i chyba od ciebie dostał tego bana za ostry atak na służbę mundurową.


----------



## pmaciej7

Ode mnie. 

Najpierw dostał 3 miesiące za chamskie brednie, a potem stałego bana za drugie konto, z którego napisał jeszcze bardziej chamskie brednie.


----------



## Bastian.

A więc tak sprawa wygląda. No cóż szkoda mi cyrkla ale skoro cię obraził to rozumiem twoją decyzję. *625* wybacz że ciebie posądziłem.

Wobec tego sprawę powrotu cyrkla uważam za zakończoną.


----------



## Han Solo

pmaciej7 said:


> Ode mnie.
> 
> Najpierw dostał 3 miesiące za chamskie brednie, a potem stałego bana za drugie konto, z którego napisał jeszcze bardziej chamskie brednie.


Cyrkiel to był anarchists i brednie mu sie zdarzały, ale raczej był z tych dobrych anarchistów


----------



## kowal 3D

Nie ma dobrych anarchistów


----------



## Asinus

Ale z drugiej strony inaczej sprawa by wyglądała gdyby ostatecznie wyraził jakąś skruchę i gdyby zobowiązał się do poprawy. A tak to niestety szedł w zaparte, jak wynika z lektury ostatnich postów. Pamiętajmy, że warunkiem rozgrzeszenia jest szczery żal.


----------



## Han Solo

kowal 3D said:


> Nie ma dobrych anarchistów


A martwy anarchista?


----------



## Eyk88

Nie da rady, żeby przez pierwszy tydzień nowy użytkownik nie mógł dodawać linków/zdjęć bez pozwolenia moda?
Boty i spamerzy niezłe utrudnienie by dostali.


----------



## Syntech

^^ Jest/było coś podobnego.

Jak masz mniej niż dziesięć postów i w jednym poście więcej niż 3 zdjęcia bądź (chyba) 3 linki, ten post musi zostać zaakceptowany przez radę nadzorczą.


----------



## Bastian.

Było przez jakiś czas a potem chyba zrezygnowano z tej funkcji bo nikt nie prosi modów o to by zaakceptował taki post.


----------



## mkuldane

Ja ostatnio na fali poszukiwania hobby dla mojego dziecka, rejestrowałem się na forum modeli RC. I tam jest tak, że musisz wpisać się w "powitalni" ( w odpowiedni sposób ) i dopiero jak moderator przyklepie taki wpis, możesz postować. Gostek, który rejestrował się po mnie, dostał komentarz w stylu "za bardzo gimbaza, przemyśl sprawę, wpisz się lepiej jeszcze raz, bo na razie jesteśmy na nie".
Przy takim systemie boty, spamerzy i reklamersi nie przebiją się od ręki.
Sedno pewnie tkwi w tym, że tam dziennie rejestruje się 1-3 osoby, a tu pewnie znaaaaaacznie więcej.


----------



## kamilost

Polex said:


> A co i jak faktycznie napisał? :dunno:


Cyrkiel dostał pierwszego 3-miesięcznego bana za "policja to debile", a z drugiego konta wytłumaczył o co mu chodziło pisząc, że w policji specjalne testy dla kandydatów mają za zadanie wyeliminować "osoby zbyt inteligentne, zdolne do samodzielnego myślenia i ocen rzeczywistości". Za pierwsze nie przeprosił.


----------



## Polex

^^ Choć pierwszą z kar uważam za zasadną, ale jednak zbyt wysoką to drugą uznaję za w pełni adekwatną do rodzaju zawinienia.

@kamilost, b. dziękuję za przypomnienie mi tej okoliczności. Tym bardziej, że:


pmaciej7 said:


> Wyjaśnianie dlaczego ktoś został zbanowany, to nie jest sprawa publiczna.


gdyż taka postawa nasuwa mi nieodparcie skojarzenie z ekonomem na folwarku.


----------



## Bastian.

Ja obstaję za* pm7*. Jeśli ktoś został zbrigowany/zbanowany i kulturalnie stara się wyjaśnić tą sprawę to jest ona publicznie wyjaśniana w tej lub innej księdze. Ale jeśli taki ktoś obraża moda to nie ma sensu publikować takiej awantury w księdze bo to się nie nadaje do podania do publicznej wiadomości. Nie sądzę żeby takie fajne było czytanie 3 stron kłótni moda ze zbrigowanym/zbanowanych osobnikiem zawierającej brzydkie słowa (zwłaszcza ku... hu... sk... itd).


----------



## Polex

Czy Ty naprawdę ten tekst


> Wyjaśnianie dlaczego ktoś został zbanowany, to nie jest sprawa publiczna.


zrozumiałeś tak jak go teraz opisałeś?:nuts:

Nie wiem na podstawie czego przyjąłeś założenie, że ktoś mógłby oczekiwać tu publikacji całych awantrur bądź cytowania obelg i epitetów? :dunno:


----------



## 625

Polex said:


> taka postawa nasuwa mi nieodparcie skojarzenie z ekonomem na folwarku.


*• As always, SSC staff reserves the right to moderate for reasons not specifically mentioned here. You are here at our permission. We may revoke that permission at any time for any reason, or even no reason at all.*


----------



## talkinghead

Polex said:


> ^^ Choć pierwszą z kar uważam za zasadną, ale jednak zbyt wysoką to drugą uznaję za w pełni adekwatną do rodzaju zawinienia.
> 
> @kamilost, b. dziękuję za przypomnienie mi tej okoliczności. Tym bardziej, że:
> 
> gdyż taka postawa nasuwa mi nieodparcie skojarzenie z ekonomem na folwarku.


Polex.

Księga brigów to:

- wnioski o briga userów do modów
- ogłoszena o brigach modów do userów.

Innej formy ta księga nie ma.

Pozwolę sobie od dziś kasować twoje dywgacje i walkę o niepodległość "niezależnych i samorządnych". Oczywiście możesz napisać do właściciela SSC skargę. Obawiam się, że ma on jednak zdanie byśmy nie tłumaczyli się ze swoich dzialań (i tak pozwoliliśmy sobie wejść do łóżka, widocznie za bardzo).

To jest ostateczne zdanie na ten temat. Wszelka polemika zostane skasowana.


----------



## Mruczek

625 said:


> *• As always, SSC staff reserves the right to moderate for reasons not specifically mentioned here. You are here at our permission. We may revoke that permission at any time for any reason, or even no reason at all.*


No i to właśnie brzmi jak ekonom na folwarku

Druga sprawa, że wszyscy tu przyszliśmy z własnej woli (i tu jest podstawowa różnica z folwarkiem pańszczyźnianym). Ja znam moje miejsce na obiekcie: łapię myszy, do władzy się nie pcham, z moderacją żyję dobrze, świata naprawiać nie zamierzam


----------



## michael_siberia

@ TH
Punkt 3 - pytania, dlaczego ktoś ma briga


----------



## talkinghead

Mruczek said:


> No i to właśnie brzmi jak ekonom na folwarku
> 
> Druga sprawa, że wszyscy tu przyszliśmy z własnej woli (i tu jest podstawowa różnica z folwarkiem pańszczyźnianym). Ja znam moje miejsce na obiekcie: łapię myszy, do władzy się nie pcham, z moderacją żyję dobrze, świata naprawiać nie zamierzam


Partia docenia taką postawę


----------



## wojtekbp

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=101989727&postcount=1710

Pierwszy post tego delikwenta i od razu sieje antysemicki jad.

ok/th 7 dni. zobaczymy czy 2 post bedzie taki sam - wtedy 4ever.


----------



## Mruczek

del


----------



## Grassmannian

w wątku o muzeum historii żydów polskich, wypowiedź na temat moderacji:



> Dokladnie! Czasami zastanawiam sie czy nie moderuja tutaj ci sami idioci co na GW.... czyli co z interpretuja jako niewygodne to kasacja.
> 
> Mam pytanie, jaja ci rosna jak kaszujesz schowany za swoj nick? A moze w ogole ich nie masz tylko bierzesz od tylu?


link do całego posta.

EDIT: widzę, że nie byłem pierwszy ^^.


----------



## WAGES

talkinghead said:


> Partia docenia taką postawę


----------



## michael_siberia

Jak miło, że robot powyżej sam się zgłosił do zbanowania.


----------



## youknow

Faktycznie, poszedł do piachu.


----------



## behemot

Polska Wschodnia znów spamuje:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=102128082&postcount=3463


----------



## Eyk88

Czy ten użytkownik dodaje do postów jakiś spam czy mi się wydaje?


----------



## mateq

Przez moment myślałem, że długi birg jaki przeszedł Pawelski nauczy jego, aby zaprzestał uskuteczniania "Pawelskizmu" (kto choć raz się z tym spotkał, doskonale wie o czym mówię) i zajął się głównie swoim wątkiem zdjęciowym. Jakże moje nadzieje okazały się płonne... dziś dostał ostatnie trzy dni. Więcej nie będzie. Biorąc pod uwagę, że trzy miesiące nie przyniosły skutku, możemy chyba pomału żegnać się z Pawelskim na naszym forum.


----------



## youknow

Dokładnie te same przemyślenia miałem po dzisiejszej lekturze forum.


----------



## Sponsor

A za co dostał briga?


----------



## lulek89

Pawelski powinien być pod ochroną, jak jakieś zwierzątko zagrożone wyginięciem  Zdaję sobie sprawę że wypisuje czasami okropne bzdury w dziale poznańskim, ale za to dział Miasta Polski bez niego jest praktycznie bezwartościowy


----------



## Guest

Możesz rozwinąć myśl z drugiej części ostatniego zdania? :weird:


----------



## lulek89

tb808 said:


> Możesz rozwinąć myśl z drugiej części ostatniego zdania? :weird:


Wejdź sobie do działu Miasta Polskie (o, tutaj) i do jakiegokolwiek wątku. W statystykach liczby postów Pawelski na pewno będzie w czołowej 5, a często jest tuż za autorem wątku. I nie, nie jest to spam, a często ciekawe i dużo wnoszące do każdego wątku posty.


----------



## talkinghead

To może założyć mu areszt domowy?


----------



## demmat

lulek89 said:


> Wejdź sobie do działu Miasta Polskie (o, tutaj) i do jakiegokolwiek wątku. W statystykach liczby postów Pawelski na pewno będzie w czołowej 5, a często jest tuż za autorem wątku. I nie, nie jest to spam, a często ciekawe i dużo wnoszące do każdego wątku posty.


No nie wiem. Jego oceny są tak oderwane od siebie, że jest nieprzewidywalny. Mam wrażenie, że ocenia dobrze tylko to, co jest krytykowane. Rzeczowej oceny nie ma co się spodziewać.


----------



## mateq

W statystyce skasowanych postów też będzie wysoko


----------



## Mruczek

demmat said:


> No nie wiem. Jego oceny są tak oderwane od siebie, że jest nieprzewidywalny. Mam wrażenie, że ocenia dobrze tylko to, co jest krytykowane. Rzeczowej oceny nie ma co się spodziewać.


Okropne. Pawelski nie poddaje się grupowemu konformizmowi, to trzeba mu przysrać:lol:

Po raz kolejny dziękuję Ci za Twoje wspaniałe posty. Stanowią doskonałą ilustrację myślenia turbomodernistycznego fanatyka


----------



## Gromit

mateq said:


> W statystyce skasowanych postów też będzie wysoko


Co nie zawsze jest zrozumiałe; przykład - wątek o bibliotece Raczyńskich. Kiedy pisałem o swoich wątpliwościach związanych z sufitami, które wyglądają dość surowo i _po poznańsku_ (czytaj - beton*), Pawelski napisał, że nie rozumie, dlaczego wybrano właśnie taki rodzaj wykończenia, sugerując chyba oszczędności. Ktoś - nie pamiętam, kto - odpisał, że taka _technologia_ wcale nie jest tańsza niż przeciętne sufity, podając przy tym kilka rzeczowych argumentów, po czym Pawelski, w swoim stylu, podał w wątpliwość sensowność robienia czegoś drożej, żeby wyglądało po tym taniej. Co jest dość racjonalne i pewnie sporo osób się z tym zgodzi.

Wszystkie te wiadomości, prócz mojej, zostały usunięte, łącznie z tą wyjaśniającą tajniki przygotowywania betonowych sufitów. :nuts:
Po co?

* Tak, beton. Przeciętna osoba, niezwiązania z tematem, nie będzie dostrzegać subtelności związanych z jego fakturą, powierzchnią czy kolorami. Dworzec PKP = Dworzec MPK na Sobieskiego = Pestka = CW PP = ICHOT = beton = ble. Beton to beton, strasznie brutalny!


----------



## Krzycho

demmat said:


> No nie wiem. Jego oceny są tak oderwane od siebie, że jest nieprzewidywalny. Mam wrażenie, że ocenia dobrze tylko to, co jest krytykowane. Rzeczowej oceny nie ma co się spodziewać.


Mam wrażenie, że mówisz o sobie i swojej działalności w UPC.  Szczególnie ostatnie zdanie.


----------



## 0maniek0

W zasadzie nie powinno mnie to obchodzic, ale @Pawelski robi mega robote Poznaniowi - jego odstrzal bedzie postepkiem wielce kretynskim.
Belkotu o roznych zdaniach czy zajeciem sie jedynie swoim watkiem nie bede komentował.


----------



## drugastrona

Ja Pawelskiego zawsze szanowałem za wkład w forum. A że nie robił prostych zdjęć i nie lubił modernizmu i nie uważał, że to coś złego? Ja bym za oftopy nie banował na stałe, bo inaczej połowę forum trzeba by wywalić.


----------



## youknow

Nie chodzi o offtopy, tylko o zwykły, uporczywy i nużący trolling w wątkach poznańskich. Nie udzielacie się tam, więc nie wiecie ile tam trzeba sprzątać.


----------



## mateq

0maniek0 said:


> W zasadzie nie powinno mnie to obchodzic, ale @Pawelski robi mega robote Poznaniowi - jego odstrzal bedzie postepkiem wielce kretynskim.
> Belkotu o roznych zdaniach czy zajeciem sie jedynie swoim watkiem nie bede komentował.


^^ Jeśli Ty go bronisz, to już na pewno trzeba banować


----------



## 0maniek0

peestań


----------



## drugastrona

Architeles ma rację. Jeszcze można się doczepić do "it already was attached"


----------



## Han Solo

Jaroslaw said:


> Złota 44, #23429:
> 
> Originally Posted by Grassmannian View Post
> The crane would interfere the peak of Złota44 during disassembly. But don't worry: the peak is already built and will be mounted in appropriate time - it already was attached, but then it was unmounted in order to disassemble the crane. You can look at the pictures in this thread, about December.
> 
> Architeles--
> hej panie ingliszmen, "interfere with the peak" wstyd nam waść przynosisz, amerykany wyśmieją, bida będzie, draka w kraju
> 
> Jarosław:
> Angielski jest poprawny (20 lat na uczelniach w USA, od szkoły podstawowej do doktoratu z literatury). Wnioskuje o brig za nieuzasadnioną krytyke.


Co ten post robi tutaj? Dałbym briga za spam w księdze :troll:


----------



## Sasza

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=102564783&postcount=19090

Czy można coś zrobić tym userem? Uprawia w tym wątku trolling tego typu od ładnych kilku miesięcy i szczerze mówiąc zaczyna to być powoli naprawdę irytujące.


----------



## arafat11

ale o co chodzi? nie każdy lyka jak młody pelikan rzadowa propagandę jak to jest wspaniale...niestety obiektywne czynniki już dawno obalily teorie zielonej wyspy...

nie wiem w jakim watku jest tamta wypowiedz, ale ja tam trollingu nie widze...


----------



## Sasza

W tym, że wątek nie służy do politykowania, a on to ciągle robi? Poza tym jak za przeproszeniem ktoś "sra" wyrażeniem "zielona wyspa" post w post od kilku miesięcy i wręcz dostaje ekstazy jak tylko coś w kraju nie wyjdzie - to irytuje.


----------



## Bastian.

Rozumiem cię ale nie uniknie się politykowania w wątkach o gospodarce itp. Zawsze ktoś coś wtrąci że coś ktoś robi źle itd. Trzeba się przyzwyczaić.


----------



## Sasza

Bastian. said:


> Rozumiem cię ale nie uniknie się politykowania w wątkach o gospodarce itp. Zawsze ktoś coś wtrąci że coś ktoś robi źle itd. Trzeba się przyzwyczaić.


No, ale ciągle?


----------



## ilidan

Też specjalnie trollingu nie widzę, ale widać niektórym przeszkadzają trochę inne zapatrywania na różne kwestie. A tak poza tym, tak się składa, że akurat piob wrzuca sporo danych do wątku o gospodarce, czego nie można powiedzieć o Saszy, który już by się za banowanie chciał brać. Nie tędy droga kolego hno:


----------



## letowniak

Proszę o bana dla "pana" Zimowniak i usunięcie postów od #97 do #118

Powód: pierwsze posty i od razu styl onetowy, obraża użytkowników i parodiuje mój nick... insynuuje coś nie podając faktów. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1281955&page=5

Teraz tylko potwierdziłeś, że jesteś tam zatrudniony i związany z tą inwestycją od początku -  - pm7

Dokładnie dla takiego wielbiciela teorii spiskowych będzie to ewidentne przyznanie się do wszystkiego


----------



## Beck's

ilidan said:


> Też specjalnie trollingu nie widzę, ale widać niektórym przeszkadzają trochę inne zapatrywania na różne kwestie. A tak poza tym, tak się składa, że akurat piob wrzuca sporo danych do wątku o gospodarce, czego nie można powiedzieć o Saszy, który już by się za banowanie chciał brać. Nie tędy droga kolego hno:


Mnie tam dane @Pioba jakoś nie przeszkadzają, niech dobie je wrzuca ile tylko zechce, tylko po pierwsze niech sobie lepiej da spokój z tymi swoimi docinkami w stylu zielona wyspa etc., a po drugie jak chce uprawiać politykę to niech idzie do PHP, w końcu ma już ponad 100 postów.


----------



## Sasza

ilidan said:


> Też specjalnie trollingu nie widzę, ale widać niektórym przeszkadzają trochę inne zapatrywania na różne kwestie. A tak poza tym, tak się składa, że akurat piob wrzuca sporo danych do wątku o gospodarce, czego nie można powiedzieć o Saszy, który już by się za banowanie chciał brać. Nie tędy droga kolego hno:


A czy ja mówię od razu o banie? Są inne środki. Fajnie, że wrzuca dane, ale poza tym uparcie trolluje. To było zabawne pierwszy raz, kilka-kilkanaście miesięcy temu, teraz tylko denerwuje. Do polityki jest PHP.


----------



## michael_siberia

Do tego dochodzi pejoratywne określenie "Zielonowyspowiec" dla wszystkich tych, którzy nie podzielają jego wizji świata.


----------



## krystiand

Od rana nie działa mi forum na komputerze. Telefon bez problemu, wszedlem na forum przez annonymouse.org i wyświetla mi sie "sorry. The administrator has banned your ip address". Dostalem za cos dziwnego bana, czy co się dzieje?


----------



## pmaciej7

Coś się dzieje.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=652780&page=29

P.S. Nie rób nic dziwnego


----------



## krystiand

Dzięki, co ja mogę dziwnego robić 

Dzień bez forum to dzień stracony. Dobrze, że chociaż telefon działa. Ze zdjęciami trzeba poczekać do jutra, a jak dalej będzie to samo to ktoś za mnie wrzuci


----------



## smar

krystiand said:


> Od rana nie działa mi forum na komputerze. Telefon bez problemu, wszedlem na forum przez annonymouse.org i wyświetla mi sie "sorry. The administrator has banned your ip address".


Jak dobrze, że ktoś ma to samo  Juz chciałem formatować dyski. 
A co to za problem i kiedy się skończy, bo nie mogę zajrzeć w link zapodany przez pmacieja (wylogowuje mnie)?


----------



## pmaciej7

^^ To link do wątku "Pad za padem" z lamentami innych nagle odciętych od forum


----------



## krystiand

Mi już zaczęło działać. Nareszcie :banana:


----------



## smar

Mi też. Cholera, taki stary, a głupi (lamentujący) 
Swoją drogą jak komp pięknie przeczyszczony...


----------



## terrap

spamer do utylizacji
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1063024


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał

pmaciej7 said:


> Niestety swoje chore teorie zaczął eksportować. Niemcy pewnie jeszcze długo będą mieli polewkę ze słów "Hi, i'm a nice Pole.."


A nie dało by się jakiegoś embarga wprowadzić? Ceł zaporowych?


----------



## zonc

Za co Maciej Bydgoszcz dostał bana i na jak długo? :|


----------



## pmaciej7

Na pół roku za chamstwo. Tutaj całość akcji.


----------



## dexter2

Darek Yoker said:


> W Łodzi jest mnóstwo niskich "bloczków" które po kilka lat po zbudowaniu mają wolne mieszkania; więc argument mizerny, że w w wieżowcach też puste mieszkania stoją; bo sporo Łodzian ma dosc kupowania mieszkan w 4/5 kondygnacyjnych blokach architektonicznie nawiazujacych do PRLu czy przełomu lat 80/90. Poniewaz wtedy mogą rownie dobrze nabyc "używane" mieszkanie w bloku z lat 80tych. Np SunTower zdaje sie jest już wypełniony. Ktoś powie ale przecież tam do dzisiaj stoi pusty apartament na ostatnim pietrze. Tak; ale to dlatego ze przegieli w wieżowcu ktory w znacznej czesci miał przypominać dokonania z "reszty" osiedla; pomijam innowacje "okrągłości" chcieli stworzyć wrażenie a'la "warszawski" apartamentowiec , z ceną za apartament bodajże 2,5 mln ...więc zwyczajnie przesadzili w relacji jakość/architektura/koszt apartamentu. Panoramika na pewno takiej wpadki niezaliczy.


Ten użytkownik pisze jedynie o wieżowcach i każdą dyskusję w której bierze udział do tego sprowadza. Paranoja spamowa doszła do takiego poziomu, że jak widać sprzedaż mieszkań również uzależnia od wysokości budynku. 

Dział łódzki jest już nim naprawdę zmęczony.


----------



## Redzio

Może warto by było jednak przekonać go albo poprosić chociaż żeby nie powtarzał w kółko tych samych tekstów?


----------



## dexter2

Był już wielokrotnie proszony, dostał o ile pamiętam ostatnie ostrzeżenie od Lodzera.


----------



## pmaciej7

To teraz za bełkot w wątku o A1 dostał jeszcze ostrzeżenie od mnie.


----------



## Redzio

^^ Ale ma dobrze, ja miesiąc po założeniu konta dostałem briga na miesiąc za to że napisałem w wątku o Warsaw Spire ciekawe ciekawe czy zdążą do euro''  Wiem że był zakaz w nazwie wątku ale byłem nowym użytkownikiem, na dodatek w ten czas dodawałem dużo zdjęć, byłem więc bardzo zdesperowany. (przyznam się nawet że zastanawiałem się czy nie założyć drugiego konta, jednak po przeczytaniu historii kilku takich osobników na SSC uznałem że nie warto ) Teraz mogę spać spokojnie


Ps: 

Proszę o zmienienie wysokości w TYM wątku z *[Wola] Prime Corporate Center [83 m]* na *[Wola] Prime Corporate Center [96 m]*

_ok.AA._


----------



## Eyk88

dexter2 said:


> Ten użytkownik pisze jedynie o wieżowcach i każdą dyskusję w której bierze udział do tego sprowadza. Paranoja spamowa doszła do takiego poziomu, że jak widać sprzedaż mieszkań również uzależnia od wysokości budynku.
> 
> Dział łódzki jest już nim naprawdę zmęczony.





pmaciej7 said:


> To teraz za bełkot w wątku o A1 dostał jeszcze ostrzeżenie od mnie.


Dalej ciągnie o wieżowcach... Klik


----------



## dexter2

Pomijam już fakt, że wielokrotne prośby i zwracanie uwagi na ortografię i interpunkcję zupełnie nie skutkują.


----------



## zonc

pmaciej7 said:


> Na pół roku za chamstwo. Tutaj całość akcji.


Nie wchodzenie do tamtego wątku było dobrym pomysłem.  Za nerwowy jestem na takie dyskusje :lol:


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Eyk88 said:


> Dalej ciągnie o wieżowcach... Klik


2 tygodnie/BB

Mam też podejrzenie, że to powrót mateja.


----------



## martin

Prosze zwrócić uwage żeby takie osobiste uwagi zachowywał dla siebie



Petr said:


> Czyżby alter ego martina? :lol:


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=103754783


----------



## decapitated

Blaskovitz said:


> No wiadomo, w kopalniach pracują same nieuki bez szkoły, nie to co we Warszawie. Samy doktorzy z habilitacja
> 
> Cóż za warszawskie myślenie, wpisujesz się w idealnie we wzór warszawiaka :lol:





Blaskovitz said:


> Byle nie z warszawska dumą panie Doktorze. :lol:


Serio musze czytac takie wypociny? Oczywiscie atak na Warszawe calkowicie z pupy

_Skasowane.AA._


----------



## Han Solo

Nie pierwszy i nie ostatni. A modowie, z obawy przed poprawnością polityczną, często nic z tym nie robią...


----------



## partyzantka

bloniaq_s8 said:


> powtórzę się w takim razie jeszcze raz.... baby to ch*je!





bloniaq_s8 said:


> Nie martw się. Baby to ch*je!!!!111one


Dlaczego na tym forum, szczyczącym się poziomem wyższym niż onet.pl, jest przyzwolenie na takie treści? Dlaczego na moją uwagę, że jest to nieodpowiednie, autor wypowiedzi zdanie podtrzymuje, a szereg jest obrońców doszukuje się kontekstu humorystycznego?
Dlaczego na tym forum nie wolno nazwać chujami urzędników, homoseksualistów, katolików, a kobiety wolne? To jakieś podwójne standardy, o których nie wiem? Spora grupa forumowiczów burzyła się na postępowanie Ewy Wójciak, ale postępuje tak samo. Humorystycznie.
Domagam się interwencji moderatorów, surowerj kary dla użytkownika [stan upojenia alkoholowego nie jest wymówką] i gwarancji, że na tym forum nie znajdą się więcej równie poniżające i szowinistyczne teksty. Chcecie być poważni - tak się zachowujcie. 
I nie ukrywam, od wyniku interwencji administracji uzależniam swoją bytność tutaj. Nie mam ochoty działać w miejscu, które jawnie mnie obraża.


----------



## Mariusz_tor

partyzantka said:


> I nie ukrywam, od wyniku interwencji administracji uzależniam swoją bytność tutaj. Nie mam ochoty działać w miejscu, które jawnie mnie obraża.


Takie wymuszanie decyzji jest trochę dziecinne ... Nie potrzeba takich nacisków by moderator podjął decyzję dot. tego wpisu.


----------



## shinzen

Moderatrzy to... ooo takim kozakiem to ja nie jestem :shifty:

Idę na grilla. Polecam.


----------



## partyzantka

Mariusz_tor said:


> Takie wymuszanie decyzji jest trochę dziecinne ... Nie potrzeba takich nacisków by moderator podjął decyzję dot. tego wpisu.


To nie jest nacisk. Faktycznie postanowiłam, że nie mam ochoty działać w miejscu, w którym takie zachowanie jest normą - że wymienię litanię osób w dość lekceważących sposób podchodzących do sprawy.
To normalne, że uciekasz z miejsca, w którym jest Ci niedobrze. A mając świadomość, że każdy może napisa "baba to chuj" bez konsekwencji, nie jest mi dobrze.


----------



## Han Solo

party... Wywołujesz szklankę w wodzie z burzy.

Tak, masz rację, że błoniaq nie powinien tak pisać. Napisał to jednak po pijaku, po roztaniu z dziewczyną [że tak powiem], wątku, który od zarania dziejów służył facetom z tego forum do wyrażania swoich żali na kobiety.

Nie usprawiedliwia to aż takiej kategorycznej formy, w jakiej to zrobił. Jednak stawia w dziwnym świetle ciebie. Nie dlatego, że zgłosiłaś to do moderacji, bo może i się nadaje, ale dlatego, że nadajesz temu taką rangę, jakie nikt nie miał na mysli.

Zmiana sygnaturki, szantaż [tak, to jest szantaż, jesteś ogólnie lubiana na tym naszym poletku i jeśli grozisz, że odejdziesz, to ma to jakiś wpływ na to, co zrobią moderatorzy] i ogólna histeria. 

Lekki dystans.


----------



## partyzantka

Mówię śmiertelnie poważnie. Hasło "baba to chuj" to poziom onetu. Na tym forum wszyscy podniecają się, że to nie onet - właśnie widać. Na tym forum było mnóstwo zwolenników wywalenia Ewy Wójciak - właśnie widać, że papież chujem być nie może, ale kobiety tak.
Przerażające, że nikt poza mną nie widzi w tym nic niestosownego. Pomimo że post o chujach-kobietach już znikł.
Mam nadzieję, że mieliście dobry ubaw.

Han, skoro dla Ciebie próba dochowania elementarnego szacunku jest "burzą w szklance wody", to faktycznie nie mamy o czym rozmawiać.
No, ale urzędników, papieża, gejów i katolików nie obrażamy, ale baby tak.


----------



## Asinus

1. Obraźliwe teksty nie są tolerowane na forum;
2. Posty zostały skasowane;
3. Niemniej jednak jakaś surowa kara za dosyć błahą rzecz byłaby przesadą. Zostało udzielone jednak ostrzeżenie z wyjaśnieniem żeby nie postępować w ten sposób.


----------



## partyzantka

Za mało. Stanowczo za mało. Za nazwanie polityka chujem byłyby przynajmniej trzy dni briga.
Jak widać moderatorzy mają podobne seksistowskie poglądy.
Ale, o sorry, to jest BŁAHA RZECZ.
On Wasze ostrzeżenie wsadzi sobie w dupę i za tydzień napisze to samo. A ja, druna histeryczka, wyszłam przed szereg, ale nie warto, to nie jest obraźliwe. To znaczy - niby jest, ale jest tolerowalne.


----------



## Stiggy

partyzantka said:


> Przerażające, że nikt poza mną nie widzi w tym nic niestosownego. Pomimo że post o chujach-kobietach już znikł.


Wcale nie nikt. Ja uważam, że masz całkowitą rację.


----------



## Han Solo

1.	Kto to jest Ewa Wójcik?
2.	Wszyscy widzą, że to co napisał błoniaq jest niestosowne. Było mu to wytknięte nawet od razu po napisaniu jego postu. Jeśli tego nie widzisz, to znaczy że ciągle emocje górują


----------



## Grvl

A czy nie mogłaś po prostu wystłać Bloniaq'owi PM. Wyjaśnić to na spokojnie, powiedzieć, że czujesz się urażona itp. Czy trzeba od razu robić raban na całe forum?
Chłopak na prawdę nie miał zamiaru obrazić kobiet, owszem, użył zbyt mocnych słów, ale chciał wyrazić coś innego. Można było to spokojnie załatwić przez PM nie narażając się tym na śmieszność.
Tak niewiele, a tak dużo..


----------



## Gatsby

@Han Solo, za babę podstaw Wawę


----------



## Stiggy

Jak wróci bloniaq to dopiero będzie miał zonka.


----------



## shinzen

Ja poproszę o briga za obraźliwą sygnaturę w stosunku do kobiet dla party. W końcu nie można stosować podwójnych standardów, a przecież nie każdy wchodzi do kozetki i księgi, więc może poczuć się urażony. Tym bardziej, że wyrwane z kontekstu ma to o wiele gorsze znaczenie 

Jako załącznik daję print screen.










Jeżeli moja prośba nie zostanie spełniona, to proszę o usunięcie mojego konta wraz ze wszystkimi postami.


----------



## partyzantka

Mam w nosie narażanie się na śmieszność. Nie interesuje mnie, czy jestem śmieszna, gdy walczę o swoje przekonania. Na tym forum, jak widać, jest dominujący męski światopogląd zakładający lekceważenie kobiet. Użytkownik obrażający je może liczyć co najwyżej na łagodną reprymendę. To wiele mówi o Was, naprawdę. 
I nie, nie wysłałabym mu PMki, bo po pierwsze nie jest dla mnie partnerem dla rozmowy, a po drugie - to jest rzecz, którą trzeba tępić. TĘPIĆ. Po to, by nikt nie śmiał myśleć, że można "baby" upokarzać. Bo z tego biorą się takie pomysły, jak ten, że gwałt jest winą kobiety. W takich hasłach są tego korzenie.
Przykro mi, że po czterech latach na forum odmawia mi się elementarnej sprawiedliwości. ELEMEMNTARNEJ.


----------



## hif

Przedszkole, po prostu przedszkole.


----------



## Stiggy

Han Solo said:


> 1.	Kto to jest Ewa Wójcik?


http://blogi.newsweek.pl/Tekst/spoleczenstwo/669220,no-i-wybrali-ch-a-pojecie-wolnosci-slowa.html


----------



## Grvl

Jeśli nie chcesz z kimś rozmawiać, bo od razu patrzysz na niego z góry, to czemu oczekujesz szacunku?


----------



## partyzantka

@hif, Powtórzę Ci jeszcze raz:



partyzantka said:


> Domaganie się szacunku to dla Ciebie jest przedszkole? Domaganie się sprawiedliwości - dlaczego nazywanie kobiet chujami nie jest karalne tak samo, jak nazywanie chujami opcji politycznych albo urzędników? - jest dla Ciebie przedszkolem? To ciekawe, ze tutaj naprawdę łatwo o podwójne standardy, moderacja naprawdę kuleje. I nie mów, ze to zarty - za zarty obrazające np. inne wiary są kary. I nie interesuje mnie, kto jaki był pijany, na powaznych forach nie powinno być cienia przyzwolenia na takie treści. Ale tu chyba dawno nie jest powaznie.
> 
> Reasumując, skoro FPW rości sobie prawa do bycia forum ponad poziom onetu, to takie wypowiedzi powinny być piętnowane. Okazuje się, ze teraz jestem w mniejszości, bo to takie super, postawa a la bloniaq. Ciekawe, co by było, gdyby takie poglądy się tutaj rozlazły.
> 
> Nie spodziewałam się tutaj, wśród ludzi, których generalnie uwazam za światłych, takiego zaścianka.
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> 
> baba, która jest chujem.


----------



## Grvl

Wymuszając na kimś coś nie przekonasz go do tego, że postąpił niewłaściwie. Po prostu. Możesz go zbanować, ale nie uświadomisz go, że nie zachował się tak jak powinien.

Użył słów, których nie powinien użyć, gdyż nie wypada. Co innego powiedzieć tak żartobliwie na piwie z kolegami, a co innego na forum, ale rozpętując od razu piekło wszędzie dookoła nic nie zdziałasz.


----------



## Mariusz_tor

To jest Hydepark - dodatek do forum gdzie znamienita większość tematów traktuje o czym innym i w których takie wpisy się nie pojawiają, a jeśli już to są tępione.

Wystarczy nie zaglądać do Hydeparku, bo zresztą chyba nie po to każdy z nas się na tym forum logował.


----------



## hif

@partyzantka
Odpowiedzialem Ci na to, powtarzac sie nie bede. Przerysowujesz sprawe do granic absurdu (upokarzanie!, gwalty!), a teraz jeszcze probujesz wymuszac karanie biednego bloniaq-a i 'walczysz' na sygnaturki. To zachowanie jak z pierwszej A. Aha, i zapomnialem nadmienic - stosujesz argument 'bo odejde stad!', ktory jest juz w ogole zenujacy, niezaleznie czy racja (ktora jest niejednoznaczna) lezy po Twojej, czy po przeciwnej stronie.


----------



## partyzantka

Nie no, na tym forum można mówić, że baby są chujami, to sobie napisałam to w sygnaturce, no co. Przecież wolno. Za to nie ma żadnych konsekwencji.
Powtórzę więc jeszcze raz: baby są chujami!


----------



## Sasza

Tupnę nogą i zabieram swoje zabawki. Hehehe.
Onet dzieje się właśnie w tym momencie, wystarczyła PM do moderacji, wpisy byłyby usunięte, a autor ostrzeżony. Poza tym kozetka, radzę nie czytać wszystkich postów, bo można tam znaleźć podobne rzeczy praktycznie od początku, tylko często z użyciem bardziej kulturalnego języka. W stosunku do obu płci. 
Poza tym jak już tak oburzasz się na całość - obserwowałem tego wieczora ten wątek i to była typowo pijacka rozmowa podsumowana stwierdzeniem "ludzie to chuje". I prawie wszyscy się z Tobą zgadzają, że sytuacja to było przegięcie, ale żądanie użycia taktycznych rakiet z ładunkiem jądrowym w przypadku incydentu na granicy grozi narażeniem się na śmieszność.


----------



## Gatsby

Mariusz_tor said:


> Wystarczy nie zaglądać do Hydeparku, bo zresztą chyba nie po to każdy z nas się na tym forum logował.


wystarczy nie iść na koncert Figo *****, żeby nie słyszeć "wyskrob Cygana". tylko czy nie słuchanie to jest wyjście...

to forum jest dla obu płci. miejsce na jakieś ściśle męskie żale jest ew. na privie, a nie w przestrzeni publicznej.


----------



## Asinus

Partyzantko, podchodzisz do tego zbyt emocjonalnie. Jestem przekonany, że wyjaśnienie na spokojnie o co chodziło nietaktownego w tamtych słowach dało więcej skutku pozytywnie kształtującego świadomość w tym temacie niż zastosowanie dolegliwej sankcji, która raczej doprowadziłaby tylko do eskalacji złych emocji wokół tej sprawy.

Poza tym, oceniając wypowiedź trzeba poddać analizie nie tylko powierzchowne znaczenie wynikające z treści użytych znaków, ale także intencje autora. W tym przypadku wątpliwe aby Bloniaq chciał obrazić cały rodzaj żeński, tylko to raczej było wyrażenie rozgoryczenia w pewnej konkretnie-indywidualnej sprawie. Stan upojenia oczywiście nie jest przesłanką łagodzącą, ale pozostały kontekst (czyli jak rozumiem przeżywane rozstanie) może być uznany za takową.


----------



## partyzantka

Emocjonalnie? Nieprawda. Rozumiem, że próbę walczenia o swoje zrzucacie na karb emocji? 
Asinus, jesteś niesprawiedliwy, ot co. A dlatego, że nie widzisz niczego niestosownego w całej tej sytuacji. W tym zbiorowym linczu na mnie za to, że mam odwagę uznać, że kobieta chujem nie jest. Wolałabym chyba, by wypowiedział się moderator z większym doświadczeniem, bo Ty, jak widać, się nie nadajesz.
Próbowałam spokojniej. Prześledź, jak mnie wyśmiali. Mam w nosie śmieszność, mam w nosie Wasze durne memy - oczekuję SPRAWIEDLIWOŚCI.
I mam w nosie intencje autora. Napisał, że baby to chuje. I za to powinien być ukarany.


----------



## Grvl

partyzantka said:


> W sumie nie wiem, czy nietrzeźwy stan usprawiedliwia sformułowania typu "baby to chuje", za to powinna być jakaś kara.


Twierdzisz, że stwierdzenie, że "za to powinna być jakaś kara" jest próbą polubownego załatwienia sytuacji?


----------



## Stiggy

Party, oczekiwać sprawiedliwości (zarówno w życiu, jak i tu na forum), to jak czekać na Godota.


----------



## partyzantka

Grvl said:


> Twierdzisz, że stwierdzenie, że "za to powinna być jakaś kara" jest próbą polubownego załatwienia sytuacji?


Jakiego polubownego? Autor stwierdzenia oznajmił, że zdania nie zmieni, bo faktycznie tak myśli. Ty tu widzisz jakąś polubowność?


----------



## Grvl

Musiałem to przeoczyć.

Cóż, to trochę akademicka dyskusja w sumie. Bo ja np nie uważam, że wszystkie kobiety to baby, ale z drugiej strony wszystkie baby to kobiety .

Najlepiej niech zainteresowany sam się wypowie jak wróci.


----------



## drugastrona

partyzantka said:


> Emocjonalnie? Nieprawda. Rozumiem, że próbę walczenia o swoje zrzucacie na karb emocji?
> Asinus, jesteś niesprawiedliwy, ot co. A dlatego, że nie widzisz niczego niestosownego w całej tej sytuacji. W tym zbiorowym linczu na mnie za to, że mam odwagę uznać, że kobieta chujem nie jest. Wolałabym chyba, by wypowiedział się moderator z większym doświadczeniem, bo Ty, jak widać, się nie nadajesz.
> Próbowałam spokojniej. Prześledź, jak mnie wyśmiali. Mam w nosie śmieszność, mam w nosie Wasze durne memy - oczekuję SPRAWIEDLIWOŚCI.
> I mam w nosie intencje autora. Napisał, że baby to chuje. I za to powinien być ukarany.


A o co Ty walczysz w ogóle? O to, żeby wszyscy przyznali, że bloniaq jest szowinistą i gardzi kobietami? Nie wywalczysz, bo my mamy empatię i potrafimy zrozumieć, o co bloniaqowi chodziło, pisząc "baby to ch*je". O sprawiedliwości na forum najwyraźniej nie masz pojęcia. Pewnie nie czytasz wątków warszawskich, gdzie bluzgi na urzędników (konkretnych pod nazwiskiem) i nie tylko lecą na porządku dziennym i takie posty nawet nie są kasowane. Tutaj nastąpiła kara, więc już przestań drążyć temat, bo tylko wystawiasz sobie świadectwo osoby nieprzystosowanej społecznie.


----------



## Asinus

partyzantka said:


> Asinus, jesteś niesprawiedliwy, ot co.


Przykro mi, że tak uważasz. Ja przecież właśnie stanąłem po Twojej stronie uznając, ze takie zachowanie jest niedopuszczalne. Różnica naszych zdań w tym temacie dotyczy tylko stopnia intensywności zastosowanej sankcji. Moim zdaniem niesprawiedliwością byłoby dać aż briga za taki incydent. Natomiast "infraction" też jest formalną sankcją w ramach forum, zapowiedzią, że ponowne popełnienie tego samego wykroczenia będzie skutkowało brigiem.


----------



## Asinus

Wątek zamknięty do uspokojenia nastrojów. Sprawy formalne proszę pisać na pm-ki do moderatorów.


----------



## 625

partyzantka said:


> Nie mam ochoty działać w miejscu, które jawnie mnie obraża.


Rzuciłaś Bloniaqua?


----------



## k%

przeczytałem ostatnie strony razem z wyciętymi postami i całość nadaje się do "Czas na śmiech" haha


----------



## kowbojPL

A te przekleństwa w "registered user" i sygnaturce to tak na stałe??


----------



## dexter2

Zbanować Big Cyca!

A tak na serio - o ile faktycznie uważam, iż bloniak powinien dostać chociaż ze dwa-trzy dni odpoczynku od forum, to uważam również, iż robienie z takiej rzeczy takiej farsy wywołuje więcej negatywnych niż pozytywnych reakcji.

Just chill a świat (choć może nie dla błoniaka) będzie piękniejszy 

Aha - i niech faktycznie ktoś nakaże partyzantce usunięcie tej sygnaturki i podpisu bo jak na razie to ja jako facet muszę walczyć o prawa kobiet, skoro 'chuj' bloniaka został usunięty, a partyzantki już nie.


----------



## Lessity mój!

Śmiesznie brzmi wyrwane z kontekstu to Twoje ostatnie zdanie  (szczególnie drugi człon zdania)


----------



## Din Sevenn

> 'chuj' bloniaka został usunięty, a partyzantki już nie.


Zaczyna podchodzić pod gore.


----------



## shinzen

bloniaq stracił swoje klejnoty?


----------



## k%

dexter2 said:


> A tak na serio - o ile faktycznie uważam, iż bloniak powinien dostać chociaż ze dwa-trzy dni odpoczynku od forum, to uważam również, iż robienie z takiej rzeczy takiej farsy wywołuje więcej negatywnych niż pozytywnych reakcji


Szczerze mówiąc to Partyzantka zasłużyła bardziej na briga tym co napisała w usuniętych postach używając dużo bardziej obraźliwych słów pod adresem nas wszystkich tu obecnych, nawet ludzi nie związanych z tematem i pisała to najzupełniej poważnie.

Na jej miejscu bym się tak nie domagał "sprawiedliwości".


----------



## dexter2

Lessi said:


> Śmiesznie brzmi wyrwane z kontekstu to Twoje ostatnie zdanie  (szczególnie drugi człon zdania)


Hah, fakt :lol:
Oczywiście nie tak miało być.

Ale o Twoim w sumie można by powiedzieć to samo :lol:


----------



## Han Solo

^^

Do...dupy te wasze posty :troll:





takisobiektoś said:


> A ja tam będę bronił bloniaqa, on przynajmniej brzydkie słowo wykropkował , choć jak piszecie , był w stanie lekko-wskazującym i miał "doła"
> 
> Sorry Partyzantko, ale patrząc na ostatnie dwie strony księgi , to tak wulgarnej baby jak Ty , dawno nie spotkałem hno:



party pisała tak, bo to był tak chwyt erystyczny (cos jak marsz szmat - wulgarne zwrócenie uwagi na problem.)

Imho trochę głupie, ale nie chodzi na pewno o to, ze party jest wulgarna.



shinzen said:


> bloniaq stracił swoje klejnoty?


Godność, klejnoty...


----------



## takisobiektoś

Han Solo said:


> ^^
> party pisała tak, bo to był tak chwyt erystyczny (cos jak marsz szmat - wulgarne zwrócenie uwagi na problem.)
> 
> Imho trochę głupie, ale nie chodzi na pewno o to, ze party jest wulgarna.


Można zwrócić uwagę raz, czy dwa, a nie w każdym poście i jeszcze sygnatura.Nie wiem co jeszcze zostało skasowane, bo nie śledziłem dyskusji, ale jeśli bloniaq został ukarany, to ona również powinna ponieść konsekwencje.Jeszcze śmie pisać o sprowadzaniu forum do poziomu Onetu.hno:

EOT z mojej strony, bo cała ta rozkimna nad postem zdołowanego i pijanego faceta trąca farsą.


----------



## demmat

Wydaję mi się, że 12 linii sygnatury to jednak przesada. Czyż nie?


----------



## Lessity mój!

michael_siberia said:


> Poprzednim razem wylazł ze swoimi seksistowskimi "teoriami" na niemieckie forum.


Zanim skasowano jego wątek przeczytałem, że pisał, iż w jakimś wątku o Tokio przyjęli go bardzo serdecznie. Z tego co pamiętam, pisał chyba, że tam będzie głosił swoje teorie.


----------



## pmaciej7

Na szczęście jego trud już skończony.


----------



## Bastian.

Lessi said:


> Zanim skasowano jego wątek przeczytałem, że pisał, iż w jakimś wątku o Tokio przyjęli go bardzo serdecznie. Z tego co pamiętam, pisał chyba, że tam będzie głosił swoje teorie.


Japończycy niektórzy są szaleni to i go przyjęli serdecznie do swego grona. Zastanawiam się czy znowu się odrodzi by swoje kocopoły wypisywać.


----------



## Michalr

Dobry

Glicek znów daje popis. Coś ma z tą mordą chłopaczyna. Post skierowany do mnie http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=104405437&postcount=102766 Oczywiście PHP. Zgłaszam o jakiś brig. Pragnę nadmienić, że do mnie wystrzelił już tak 2 razy wcześniej, ale widziałem że nie tylko do mnie. Amitherei też chyba kiedyś tak oberwał 





> Nie wycieraj sobie swojej palikociarskiej mordy moim nickiem.


----------



## bad455

^^ A wnioski i skargi związane z PHP nie należy czasem zgłaszać bezpośrednio do @talkinghead-a?


----------



## glicek

^^ zapomiałeś tego zapostować
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=104405304&postcount=102764


Michalr said:


> Dziś w nocy "męszczyźni" od Koppela i glicków dali popis w WWA.
> 
> Nigeryjska Knajpa
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/1016146_524528460939660_1079978769_n.jpg


----------



## Han Solo

^^ no jak dla mnie to prowokacja i rozumiem irytację glicka


----------



## Michalr

Kultura panowie, kultura 




Han Solo said:


> ^^ no jak dla mnie to prowokacja i rozumiem irytację glicka



Prowokacja i agenci. LOL :nuts:


----------



## Han Solo

Michalr said:


> Kultura panowie, kultura
> 
> 
> Prowokacja i agenci. LOL :nuts:


Oj, nie rób z siebie głupka.


W PHP jest generalnie dopuszczalne prawienie różnych złośliwości pod adresem swoich kontrrozmówców, ale wklejenie zdjęcia, gdzie jacyś rasiści grożą innym ludziom śmiercią i przypisanie tego zdjęcia do konkretnego usera...no to nawet nie chodzi o to, ze to jest niekulturalne, tylko to jest obraźliwe.

I jeszcze późniejsza skarga...zabawa jak z podwórka hno:


----------



## Michalr

Nie wiem czy zwrot "koledzy od tego i tego" jest równoznaczne z przypisywaniem im danego czynu, ale przypominam Ci, że jeden publicznie na tym forum głosił, że nie chce widzieć Czarnych w Polsce a drugi, bez pardonu popiera "męszczyzn" którzy to z dużą dozą prawdopodobieństwa stoją za tą akcją. Zresztą 2 posty niżej próbuje cała akcje tłumaczyć, odwracając kota ogonem. I Ty to jeszcze próbujesz tłumaczyć...

Dno.


----------



## Han Solo

^^

ja tam z glickiem, a tym bardziej koppelem w polityce nie zgadzam w prawie niczym, no ale takie zdjęcie z takim komentarzem, to dla mnie przegięcie w "uszczypliwościach".

Poza tym glicek nie bronił tych, którzy to zrobili, co najwyżej sugerował, że może to zrobił ktos inny, niż wam się wydaje. Przyznaję, karkołomne myslenie, ale nadal nie widzę żadnego poparcia dla "wieszania czarnych".


----------



## Michalr

Hanie Solo, nie analizuj Glicka na podstawie jednego posta. Dobrze wiesz, że każdy przejaw ksenofobii, albo możliwość utarcia nosa lewicy ma jego 100% poparcie. KAŻDE.


----------



## zajf

Michalr said:


> Kultura panowie, kultura
> 
> Prowokacja i agenci. LOL :nuts:


Panienki takie jak Ty nie obowiązuje ta kultura czy co? Zbłaźniłeś się marną prowokacją i jeszcze przylatujesz do księgi.

Parę dni odpoczynku dla Michalr jak nic się należy.


----------



## Han Solo

Michalr said:


> Hanie Solo, nie analizuj Glicka na podstawie jednego posta. Dobrze wiesz, że każdy przejaw ksenofobii, albo możliwość utarcia nosa lewicy ma jego 100% poparcie. KAŻDE.


"Znam" glicka z forum dosyć długo [chociażby z przygryzania mu w PHP ] i nie pamiętam, aby kiedykolwiek popierał wieszanie ludzi. Wprawdzie 100 % postów nie czytam, to i tak wydaje mi się to nieprawdopodobne.


----------



## Michalr

zajf said:


> Panienki takie jak Ty nie obowiązuje ta kultura czy co? Zbłaźniłeś się marną prowokacją i jeszcze przylatujesz do księgi.
> 
> Parę dni odpoczynku dla Michalr jak nic się należy.


Dlaczego mnie nazywasz panienką?


----------



## pmaciej7

Kto chce 3 dni na przestudiowanie regulaminu PHP?


----------



## Michalr

Ja co prawda 3 dni nie chce, ale z chęcią dowiem się jakie zaszły zmiany od 2002, kiedy trafiłem na to forum.


----------



## krzewi

Michalr said:


> Ja co prawda 3 dni nie chce, ale z chęcią dowiem się jakie zaszły zmiany *od 2002, kiedy trafiłem na to forum.*


Join Date: Nov 2010

hmmm.....


----------



## toonczyk

Michalr said:


> Ja co prawda 3 dni nie chce, ale z chęcią dowiem się jakie zaszły zmiany od 2002, kiedy trafiłem na to forum.


Może nie pamiętasz, ale w lutym dostałeś od talkinghead krótkiego briga za zgłaszanie spraw PHP w tym wątku zamiast na PM.


----------



## Michalr

Nie to że nie pamiętam, tylko nie zauważyłem żadnego briga. Jak się pracuje to tak czasami bywa. Ale żeby być szczerym, to nie wiedziałem o tym drobnym fakcie, że php nie podlega tej jurysdykcji.


----------



## Han Solo

Michalr said:


> Dlaczego mnie nazywasz panienką?


Może z tego samego powodu, dlaczego ja nazwałem całą sytuację _zabawa jak z podwórka _ :dunno:


----------



## pedro_kosz

Michalr said:


> Ja co prawda 3 dni nie chce, ale z chęcią dowiem się jakie zaszły zmiany od 2002, kiedy trafiłem na to forum.


:lol::lol::lol: Miałeś wtedy 5 latek chłopczyku


----------



## Michalr

pedro_kosz said:


> :lol::lol::lol: Miałeś wtedy 5 latek chłopczyku


:lol:


----------



## NHitman

@Michalr

Prawie w ogóle nie udzielam się w PHP, ale dosyć regularnie je czytam (co by się pośmiać  ) i szczerze powiedziawszy dziwie się talkinghead, że ma do Ciebie tyle cierpliwości... nie raz byłem świadkiem jak w głupi sposób prowokujesz, po czym żalisz się tutaj, żałosne. W postach Morta często widzę th/onet, więc tym bardziej się dziwie, że Twoje "merytoryczne" posty typu "pluje im w twarz" nie mają jeszcze takiego podpisu...


----------



## Michalr

Dlaczego uważasz, że moja prywatna opinia jest czymś złym? Ja się tego absolutnie nie wstydzę i naprawdę gdybym mógł to napluł bym ludziom, którzy kradną publiczne pieniądze. Co w tym kontrowersyjnego i złego?


----------



## k%

szkoda, ze nie siedzimy w jakims pubie na spotkaniu forumowym, zamowilbym zimne piwko i patrzyl jak okladacie sie krzeslami


----------



## Din Sevenn

Wiedziałem, że to naparzanie się krzesłami to tylko halucynacja.


----------



## Michalr

Krzesłami nie, ale poduszkami spoko


----------



## LubiePiwo

Najlepsze rozwiązanie to zamknąć to szambo zwane PHP


----------



## michael_siberia

Polityka rozleje się wtedy na całe forum, a tak można powiedzieć "to nie PHP"


----------



## pmaciej7

michael_siberia said:


> Polityka rozleje się wtedy na całe forum, a tak można powiedzieć "to nie PHP"


Zadbalibyśmy, żeby się nie rozlała. Zresztą prawda jest taka, że PHP największy syf robi paru użytkowników, dla których php jest głównym celem obecności tutaj. Przejrzyj postoteki, trafisz na niejedną stronę, gdzie na 25 postów, 25 jest napisane w php.


----------



## demmat

Może wielu użytkowników nie robi syfu, niemniej poziom dyskusji w PHP jest nieporównywalnie niższy niż w wątkach merytorycznych, czy wpół merytorycznych. Mnie trochę razi coraz więcej pojawiających się wątków sportowych, bo i te nie grzeszą wysokim poziomem.


----------



## Krzycho

demmat said:


> Może wielu użytkowników nie robi syfu, niemniej poziom dyskusji w PHP jest nieporównywalnie niższy niż w wątkach merytorycznych, czy wpół merytorycznych. Mnie trochę razi coraz więcej pojawiających się wątków sportowych, bo i te nie grzeszą wysokim poziomem.


W watku o NBA nigdy nie bylo i nie bedzie syfu. Niejeden "merytoryczny" moglby brac przyklad.


----------



## demmat

To prawda, ten akurat czytam z przyjemnością. Ale to wyjątek.


----------



## pmaciej7

Krzycho said:


> W watku o NBA nigdy nie bylo i nie bedzie syfu.


A słyszałeś o istnieniu w Polsce kiboli Chicago Bulls i Dallas Maverics?


----------



## Krzycho

pmaciej7 said:


> A słyszałeś o istnieniu w Polsce kiboli Chicago Bulls i Dallas Maverics?


Chcesz powiedziec, ze za syf w watkach sportowych na FPW, odpowiedzialni sa tylko kibole?


----------



## kowbojPL

Polacy.


----------



## Iluminat

^^Ogólnie nikt na FPW nie sprawia tylu kłopotów co oni.


----------



## nikmin

LubiePiwo said:


> Najlepsze rozwiązanie to zamknąć to szambo zwane PHP


To nie szambo, to wątek teatralny , nie było by czego czytać przed snem, zamiast dobrej dobranocki :sly:


----------



## Han Solo

Zawsze są potrzebne jakieś rytułały, żeby można było dać upust temu, co na codzień jest tabu. Jeśli zabierze się taki rytułał, to to, co jest tabu, rozleje się.

Innymi słowy PHP to zawór bezpieczeństwa


----------



## pmaciej7

Znam fora, na których polityki nie ma i jakoś sobie radzą.

I jak już było powiedziane, część użytkowników jest tu wyłącznie dla PHP. Ich odejście nie stanowiłoby wielkiej straty dla jakości forum, które dla przypomnienia: _Finally, this section is for Urbanism, architecture, skylines, infrastructure and anything relating to the built environment. If you do not care about these issues, then SSC is not the place for you._

PHP jest dlatego, że TH chce się w to bawić.


----------



## Zegarkowy

Chyba wysoka temperatura szkodzi młodzianowi i uniemożliwia trzymanie przyzwoitego poziomu wypowiedzi.. . może odpoczynek? http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=104488383&postcount=1728


----------



## Asinus

^^
CMichu - 10 dni briga za agresywne wyzwiska w stosunku do innego forumowicza (post).


----------



## deteroos

pmaciej7 said:


> _Finally, this section is for Urbanism, architecture, skylines, infrastructure and anything relating to the built environment._


And for DLM


----------



## lodzer.m

*MSQ* - miesiąc w brigu.


----------



## Eyk88

lodzer.m said:


> *MSQ* - miesiąc w brigu.


Co napisał? Bo przysnęło mi się.


----------



## lodzer.m

^^ Za to.


----------



## Eyk88

lodzer.m said:


> ^^ Za to.


Nie to, że twierdzę, że miał rację... ale kara wydaje się być mocna.
A wygrali nabór bo dążyli do zmian i teraz mają ku temu możliwości, a wątpliwości MSQ nie mają pokrycia żadnego.


----------



## bronhorst

Za co 0maniek0 zostal BANNED?


----------



## demmat

Za idiotyczny przytyk do moderatora w wątku "Czas na śmiech".


----------



## arafat11

ale on dostal tydzień briga a nie bana...dlaczego wiec ma napisane banned?


----------



## demmat

Dostał tydzień, ale nie napisał Beton czego tydzień.


----------



## Han Solo

demmat said:


> Za idiotyczny przytyk do moderatora w wątku "Czas na śmiech".


A jaki?


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Dokładnie nie pamiętam, ale odniosłem wrażenie, że moderator się obraził i pokazał, że ma władzę. Moim zdaniem ban nie był zasłużony za to, co 0maniek0 napisał, ale pewnie jak zwykle "w dziesiątkach wątków przesadza i mu się nazbierało". Trzeba się przyzwyczaić, że gdzieniegdzie rynsztok i oftopy są puszczane i hołubione, a gdzieniegdzie dostajesz bana za cichy chód.

Znalazłem:



0maniek0 said:


> przy okazji posty startujace usunales...gratuluje...alez Ty masz wladze!!!dziewczyny pewnie ustawiaja sie w kolejce
> 
> Masz tydzień na postanie w kolejce/BB


----------



## MichalJ

Spambot: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1081185


----------



## pmaciej7

Działalność użytkownika *pisuar* w wątku o metropolii bydgoskiej: 

1 brig za zaczepki i wyzwiska,
1 brig za wycięte posty

4 wycięte posty do wczoraj
3 wycięte posty z zaczepkami dzisiaj
= 1 brig (5 wyciętych postów = brig)

1+1+1= 3 brigi = ban


----------



## Han Solo

użytkownik pisuar po raz kolejny został olany.


----------



## michael_siberia

nasz kolega od teorii płci powrócił:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1080739


----------



## Asinus

W którym wątku?


----------



## mitch_ducanon

Nie, nie wpadłem tam trollować. Wszedłem z ciekawości i zauważyłem, że toczy się dyskusja dotycząca małżeństw homoseksualnych. Zapytałem m.in. dlaczego ma to się nazywać małżeństwem, podobnie jak hetero, i dlaczego nie może to być związek partnerski. Nic strasznego, prawda? Tyle, że koledzy próbowali mi tłumaczyć, że bycie gejem jest w stu procentach zgodne z naturą i stąd nie powinno się tworzyć odrębnej kategorii związku. To, że nie jestem **** sprawia, że nie powinienem zaglądać do tego wątku? Nie powinienem nic pisać? Przepraszam, czy to kółko wzajemnej adoracji, czy forum, na którym wymieniamy poglądy, odczucia etc? Jak wspomniałem, nikogo nie nazwałem dewiantem. Napisałem tylko, że można zrobić literalnie wszystko, pytanie tylko, czy to konieczne i sensowne.

^^ Kolego, proszę tylko bez złośliwości. Chyba, że tylko szeregowym użytkownikom grozi brig za osobiste wycieczki 

Zmierzam do tego, że traktowanie użytkowników nie jest w mojej ocenie równe. Nie chcę się wdawać w dyskusję, daję to pod rozwagę.


----------



## pmaciej7

mitch_ducanon said:


> Jak wspomniałem, nikogo nie nazwałem dewiantem.


Po pierwsze, kłamiesz:



markfos said:


> @Mitch, moja szefowa żyje z kobietą w związku i ma dwójkę dzieci, przecież osoby homoseksualne nie są bezpłodne i często posiadają potomstwo, jeśli sprowadzasz małżeństwo tylko do potomstwa to dlaczego nie zabronić zawierania związków małżeńskich osobom bezpłodnym czy też starszym? Mnie to rybka czy dwójka gejów czy lesbijek zawrze ślub i będą mieli takie same prawa jak osoby hetero, na mój związek z kobietą przecież to nie będzie miało żadnego wpływu.





mitch_ducanon said:


> ^^ każdą dewiację można prawnie usankcjonować
> mam tylko nadzieję, że tego nie dożyję


Po drugie, briga dostałeś za to:


----------



## 625

_Mort_ miesiąc za rasizm, zaczynam się zastanawiać nad banem przy tej ilości problemów z tym użytkownikiem.


----------



## michael_siberia

Gdzie to wykazał się _ciekawymi_ poglądami? Tak z ciekawości zapytam.


----------



## mitch_ducanon

pmaciej7 said:


> Po pierwsze, kłamiesz


Przeczytaj proszę raz jeszcze to, co napisałem, zanim zarzucisz mi kłamstwo. Nie nazwałem nikogo dewiantem, ale stwierdziłem, że każdą dewiację można prawnie usankcjonować. Jest różnica. Mało tego, briga nie przyznano mi za rzekome wrzucenie homoseksualistów do wora z dewiantami, ale za, jak to określiłeś, chamstwo. Nie odwracaj więc uwagi od clou zabawy w blokowanie mi dostępu do forum.

Chciałbym poznać odpowiedź na następujące pytania: czy kolega, którego wypowiedź przy okazji przytoczyłeś, nie wykazał się chamstwem? Może w niewłaściwy sposób odpowiedziałem na jego zaczepkę ('epatować swoją durnotą'), ok. Może mnie trochę poniosło. Czy kolegę również ukarałeś w jakikolwiek, podobnie dotkliwy sposób? Czy uszło mu to na sucho, bo reprezentuje podobne poglądy do Twoich? W mojej ocenie moja obrazkowa odpowiedź nie przebiła stwierdzenia o mojej rzekomej durnocie.


----------



## pmaciej7

mitch_ducanon said:


> Nie nazwałem nikogo dewiantem, ale stwierdziłem, że każdą dewiację można prawnie usankcjonować.


Pisząc w tym wątku, w tamtym kontekście i w ten sposób, nazwaleś homoseksualistów deiwantami. Dla mnie - i pewnie większości czytających - sprawa jest oczywista. Wykręty w stylu "_ja nie powiedziałem tego, co wam powiedziałem_" nic tu nie pomogą.



> Czy kolegę również ukarałeś w jakikolwiek, podobnie dotkliwy sposób?


_Kolega_ dostał ostrzeżenie. Uprzedzając ewentualne zapytania: o dotkliwości zastosowanych środków decyduję ja.


----------



## mitch_ducanon

pmaciej7 said:


> Pisząc w tym wątku, w tamtym kontekście i w ten sposób, nazwaleś homoseksualistów deiwantami. Dla mnie - i pewnie większości czytających - sprawa jest oczywista. Wykręty w stylu "_ja nie powiedziałem tego, co wam powiedziałem_" nic tu nie pomogą.


Szczerze mówiąc, tego wątku nie zamierzam ciągnąć dalej. To bez znaczenia, bo w końcu nie za to dostałem briga, prawda?


_



Kolega

Click to expand...

_


> dostał ostrzeżenie. Uprzedzając ewentualne zapytania: o dotkliwości zastosowanych środków decyduję ja.


Takiej właśnie odpowiedzi oczekiwałem. Trzymasz stronę kolegi grającego, że tak powiem, do tej samej bramki (bez aluzji, żeby nie było). Tyle w temacie, pozdrawiam.


----------



## Marek_VF

Osoba, która przyszła się wyzywać i prowokować w swoim mniemaniu wychodzi teraz na męczennika nie mogącego głosić swoich dyrdymałów. I że jak to, że "przecież ja nic nikomu nie zrobiłem"?! Imho trochę żenada.


----------



## mitch_ducanon

Marek_VF said:


> Osoba, która przyszła się wyzywać i prowokować w swoim mniemaniu wychodzi teraz na męczennika nie mogącego głosić swoich dyrdymałów. I że jak to, że "przecież ja nic nikomu nie zrobiłem"?! Imho trochę żenada.


Powtarzam, nikogo nie wyzywałem. Nie miałem też zamiaru prowokować. Inna rzecz, że stali bywalcy tamtego wątku są chyba wyjątkowo przewrażliwieni na swoim punkcie. Wystarczy mieć odmienne zdanie, by podniósł się lament, że nietolerancja, -fobia, faszyzm i nie wiadomo co jeszcze. Takie czasy.

EOT. Dowiedziałem się tego, czego chciałem się dowiedzieć o moderacji na forum.


----------



## Eyk88

^^ Pisząc:


> Originally Posted by mitch_ducanon
> każdą dewiację można prawnie usankcjonować
> mam tylko nadzieję, że tego nie dożyję


Ustosunkowałeś się do konkretnej sytuacji/wypowiedzi/osoby.

Więc tak, wyzwałeś kogoś od dewianta.


----------



## mitch_ducanon

^^ Niech Wam będzie, że wyzwałem. Nie za to ponoć dostałem briga. Zresztą nie podnoszę lamentu, że otrzymałem briga niesłusznie. Zastanawia mnie tylko, że - idąc tym tokiem rozumowania - osoba, która nazwała mnie durniem otrzymała tylko jakieś ostrzeżenie. Zalatuje ułomną sprawiedliwością.


----------



## Marek_VF

Za nazywanie kogoś w stylu "bezmózgą k***ą" pewnie briga bym dostał, a _kolega_ ma czelność dziwić się, że zareagowano na wyzwiska o podobnej wadze "merytoryczności" i "braku" negatywnego zabarwienia. Zła moderacja nie jest obiektywna, bo nie pozwala jakiemuś trollowi wyzywać i prowokować innych ludzi. No, ale skoro nikt przecież nikogo nie wyzywał :|


----------



## WAGES

No I towarzystwo wzajemnej adoracji wmowilo mitchowi ,ze powiedzial/napisal cos czego nie powiedzial/napisal
Nie pierwszy raz takie cuda sie na forum dzieja EOT


----------



## mitch_ducanon

Marek_VF, nie odnosisz się do tego, co napisałem. Powtarzam do znudzenia. Nie dziwię się, że dostałem briga za ten obrazek. Niech będzie, że przekroczyłem cienką linię, za którą jest już tylko chamstwo, ciemnogród i ksenofobia. Dziwię się natomiast, że Ty zostałeś potraktowany łagodnie, choć pozwoliłeś sobie na wycieczkę ad personam nazywając mnie durniem. Podkreślam, żebyś tym razem tego nie przeoczył. Właściwie to nawet się nie dziwię, bo - jak wspomniałem - gracie z szanownym moderatorem do jednej bramki. Zresztą, jak moderator sam podkreśla, ma władzę i swobodę decyzji co do dotkliwości stosowanych kar. Temu tak, tamtemu inaczej. Jak dla mnie wszystko jasne, trzymać się od wątków światopoglądowych jak najdalej. EOT.


----------



## Grassmannian

mitch_ducanon said:


> Powtarzam, nikogo nie wyzywałem. Nie miałem też zamiaru prowokować. Inna rzecz, że stali bywalcy tamtego wątku są chyba wyjątkowo przewrażliwieni na swoim punkcie. Wystarczy mieć odmienne zdanie, by podniósł się lament, że nietolerancja, -fobia, faszyzm i nie wiadomo co jeszcze. Takie czasy.


Moim zdaniem jesteś prostakiem. Zauważ, że wcale Cię nie obraziłem, tylko wyraziłem swoje zdanie  Łapiesz?


----------



## mitch_ducanon

^^ Brawo, wiele kolega wniósł do tej dyskusji.


----------



## Grassmannian

_Chamstwo trzeba zwalczać siłom i godnościom osobistom_ 

Mam nadzieję, że ta dyskusja jest dla Ciebie lekcją.


----------



## mitch_ducanon

^^ Jasne. Jak wspomniałem, poniosło mnie nieco, gdy Marek_VF nazwał mnie durniem. Dodatkowy wniosek: szkoda, że koleżkom z tej samej drużyny pozwala się na więcej.


----------



## Marek_VF

Jestem wręcz do bólu niekłótliwy, ale nie mogłem nie zareagować na tego typu wyzwiska i dostałem w związku z tym ostrzeżenie, czyli rodzaj kary. Nikt zresztą nie twierdzi, że modowie nie wystawiają subiektywnych ocen. Imho ich wymiar był sprawiedliwy. Najlepsze że jeszcze moment temu szedłeś w zaparte, że nie napisałeś tego, co napisałeś. 

Dalej, cierpiący za bolączki świata nieskazitelny rycerz niesłusznie skazany będzie się teraz trzymał z dala od wątków, gdzie ktoś śmie oburzyć się na stwierdzenie typu "dewiacja", niosące przecież gigantyczny przekaz merytoryczny. Wielka strata dla wątków światopoglądowych, że nie dane jest tam swobodnie obrażać ludzi :|

eot


----------



## mitch_ducanon

^^ Poprawiłeś mi humor stwierdzeniem o nieskazitelnym rycerzu Wiesz, dyskusja poszła w stronę słowa, o które Ty się obraziłeś, ale ja nie mam prawa być urażony określeniem takim jak dureń. Widać to jest w porządku. EOT.


----------



## drugastrona

^^ No bo wiesz, Ty jesteś durniem obiektywnie, a gej nie jest dewiantem obiektywnie. Jest to zapisane w tzw. "Księdze prawd objawionych" i nie masz prawa się kłócić. Bo ten, kto uważa, że gej to dewiant, to dureń i do tego prostak. Jest to zapisane w "Księdze prawd objawionych" i sory - masz się dostosować, bo jak nie to wylatujesz z forum. Nie ma tak, że możesz mieć swoją opinię. Tzn. możesz - ale musi być zapisana w "Księdze prawd objawionych", bo jak nie, to jesteś dureń i prostak. Wiesz o co chodzi.


----------



## mitch_ducanon

^^ Zakończmy ten wątek, bo się krew i brigi _polejom_


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Wiesz, jeszcze jesteś młody na forum stażem i nie wiesz, jak to wszystko działa  Ale spoko - na własnych błędach się przekonasz. A najlepiej przeczytaj w wolnej chwili obie księgi (wniosków i brigów), to będziesz miał jeszcze lepszy ogląd.


----------



## Michalr

Co ma staż do obrażania ludzi?


----------



## Grassmannian

Ktoś ze stażem już wie, że tego nie wolno robić -- proste. Choć niektórym udało się taką wiedzę wynieść z innych źródeł


----------



## drugastrona

Nie o to chodzi. Po prostu łatwo zauważyć, że niektórym wolno obrażać i rzucać mięsem za przyzwoleniem modów, a niektórzy dostają kary. I tak to forum funkcjonuje.


----------



## Han Solo

^^ 

np. jeżeli ktoś w drugim poście rzuci przekleństwem to będzie to podejrzane, a jeśli rzuci w 3456 poście, a wcześniej tego nie robił, no to znaczy że coś go wkurzyło. To samo zachowanie będzie odebrane inaczej i co do zasady to jest ok.

Poza tym wiadomo, ze tamtym wątku jedna strona jest nieco bardziej pod ochroną i wklejenie takiego obrazka na 100 % skończy się brigiem. Jak pmaciej brigował, to nawet się za tobą wstawiłem w tamtym wątku, ale myślałem że brig poszedł za same wypowiedzi, bo posta z obrazkiem nie widziałem [został zapewne od razu usunięty].


----------



## mitch_ducanon

^^ Ok. Przepraszam, jeśli kogoś bezpośrednio uraziłem. Obrazek, który wkleiłem, funkcjonuje w internetach niejako w charakterze 'zamykacza ust', przeznaczonego do pacyfikowania adwersarzy, których nieco poniosło/zirytowali się. Prawdę mówiąc nie miałem zamiaru nawiązać tą 'maścią' do tematyki wątku, ale rozumiem, że mogło to być tak odebrane.


----------



## Han Solo

^^ jeśli to prawda, co napisałeś, to na dyplomatę się nie nadajesz


----------



## Krzycho

Z pedalami gorzej niz z dziewczynami


----------



## mitch_ducanon

Han Solo said:


> ^^ jeśli to prawda, co napisałeś, to na dyplomatę się nie nadajesz


Haha, na szczęście nie ciągnie mnie do dyplomacji :nuts:


----------



## Asinus

Rzeczywiście, takie określenie jak "butthurt" jest pewnym internetowym memem, które niekoniecznie ma coś wspólnego z nagonką na homoseksualistów (przykład), jednakże użyte w tym właśnie kontekście było wyjątkowo niezręczne i nie na miejscu.


----------



## krzewi

Krzycho said:


> Z pedalami gorzej niz z dziewczynami


I jak tu Cię nie lubić 

Jak ja nienawidzę braku równouprawnienia. Żyjemy w czasach, gdzie czarny jest lepszy od poczciwego białasa, gdzie gej jest lepszy od zwykłych heteryków. Wy się jeszcze dziwicie, że świat zachodni wyginie? Bez żartów


----------



## mitch_ducanon

^^ Tak, _butthurt_ w tym kontekście jest faktycznie zbyt dosłowny  No offense to anyone. Szczerze, gdy puszczałem ten post to nie przyszło mi to do głowy. Teraz za to wywołuje malutki, mimowolny uśmiech  No offense once again.


----------



## 625

michael_siberia said:


> Gdzie to wykazał się _ciekawymi_ poglądami? Tak z ciekawości zapytam.


Wątek arabski.


----------



## Redzio

*!*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105096206#post105096206


Proszę o szybką interwencję i ''uciszenie'' użytkownika Adam2013

Bardzo karygodne zachowanie się. Miesiąc briga. AA.


----------



## ReefGear

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=105098919&postcount=24559

Bot.

_usunięty.AA._


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Sunshray - 10 dni za ciągłe wypisywanie pierdół.


----------



## Han Solo

^^ no ale coś konretnie napisał? Mnie też trochę irytował pisaniem pierdół [bla bla, co wszyscy dawno wiedzą - widziałem go w wątku o metrze], no ale 10 dni briga za pisanie pierdół...?


----------



## Bastian.

No właśnie, może skrócisz karę o połowę?.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

^^


Sunshray said:


> Siema, dziękuje za perm bana na pisanie na tym forum bardzo fajnie mnie potraktowałeś, a ani nie spamowałem ani nie wyzywałemfajnie traktujesz tutaj forumowiczów, bana na pewno mi nie zdejmą, ale skoro mam odejść to odejde tak byś to zauważył, ja sie nie dam sobie w dupe wkładać długiego przedmiotu, to nie jest fair to co zrobiłeś :/


----------



## dexter2

Wyczuwam 12 lat.


----------



## 625

dexter2 said:


> Wyczuwam 12 lat.


Nie ma tak długich banów.


----------



## LubiePiwo

A jaki może być najdłuższy?


----------



## Krzycho

^^
Dozywotni.


----------



## kaziq

Nie dość, że troluje twierdząc, że nie ma pieszych na największym skrzyżowaniu w mieście to jeszcze od przygłupów wyzywa:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=105163409&postcount=8167

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=105163537&postcount=8169

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=105163608&postcount=8171

Udzielone zostało ostrzeżenie. Posty awanturnicze wykasowane. AA.


----------



## LubiePiwo

Krzycho said:


> ^^
> Dozywotni.


Dożywotni jest brig, nie ban.


----------



## Han Solo

No właśnie chyba ban, a nie brig, bo brig jest czasowy... :dunno:


----------



## LubiePiwo

Hmm, chyba tak. Macie rację. Zasugerowałem się postem 625 :<

W takim razie jaki jest najdłuższy brig?


----------



## Asinus

^^ 2 lata.
O ile wiem to zarówno brig jak i ban mogą być czasowe. Różnica jest taka, że na brigu można przeglądać forum, a na banie nie można.


----------



## Han Solo

> Różnica jest taka, że na brigu można przeglądać forum, a na banie nie można.


^^ ja tam na bani zawsze przeglądam :dunno:


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

^^A skoro codziennie przeglądasz forum to ... Mamy kolejny kaming ałt. Zastanów się nad zapisaniem do AA


----------



## partyzantka

xdemonx said:


> Nic nowego, złodzieje w Ratuszu nie to, że okradają mieszkańców odbierając pensje za swoje nieróbstwo to jeszcze działają na jego szkodę.


To kolejny występ tego użytkownika utrzymany w identycznej tonacji, jestem pewna, że miał już briga za podobną wypowiedź, moderatorzy kasowali mu też polityczną sygnaturkę. Może niech się przeniesie na onet?

Uwzględniając, że miał już wcześniej ostrzeżenie za niewłaściwe zachowanie - 5 dni briga. AA.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=105171014&postcount=34528

polityka poza php

_Post przeniesiony do PHP.AA._


----------



## Bastian.

Eee tam, co to za przyjemność oglądać bez możliwości komentowania.


----------



## Asinus

MichalJ said:


> Podbijam.
> 
> Awantura usunięta. Built to destroy i Lerski Tomasz otrzymują po ostrzeżeniu. AA.


Built to destroy niestety zignorował ostrzeżenie o nieawanturowanie się i za kolejną chamską docinkę ad personam w tym samym temacie:



> Zespół Obsesyjno-Kompulsywny się to nazywa...


10 dni briga.


----------



## Redzio

Redzio said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=105096206#post105096206
> 
> 
> Proszę o szybką interwencję i ''uciszenie'' użytkownika Adam2013
> 
> Bardzo karygodne zachowanie się. Miesiąc briga. AA.



Założył drugie konto:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1085394

ban na oba - pm7


----------



## markfos

Pierwszy raz składam skargę ale chyba uzasadnioną, niejaki HappyBrandon, ciągle pisze o polskich obozach koncentracyjnych i że jesteśmy odpowiedzialni za holokaust, zwracałem Jemu uwagę kilka razy ale ciągle to robi a izraelscy moderatorzy na te kłamstwa nie reagują, bardzo proszę o interwencję.

Wątek o którym mowa:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=333645&page=106


----------



## Tygrys

^^



markfos said:


> No, we are just tired with your "victim" rhetoric, we were the country which lost the highest % of its population and was completely ruined, and where communism was imposed, butt yeahhh only you are victims.


Ja rozumiem, że pokazanie, że Poland Strong jest wporzo, niech się kulą widząc nasze muskuły, szklane wieżowce w Wawie, dobrobyt i siłę złotówki, no ale bitwa o to, kto jest większą ofiarą i kogo bardziej wydymano? - no kaman... :hahno:

Dobry vondeq, chyba poczytam w wolnym czasie, może dzisiaj, bo deszcz pada.


----------



## markfos

Pisanie o polskich obozach koncentracyjnych i o tym, że jesteśmy odpowiedzialni za holokaust, przy tym wybielanie Niemców, dla mnie to niezrozumiałe.


----------



## Tygrys

markfos said:


> Pisanie o polskich obozach koncentracyjnych i o tym, że jesteśmy odpowiedzialni za holokaust, przy tym wybielanie Niemców, dla mnie to niezrozumiałe.


Oczywiście, ale czytając tamten watek widzę, że też się bardzo podniecasz i walczysz jak lew z lwem, ale tak po prawdzie wygląda to jak poszczekiwanie piesków przez płot, z tym, że zamiast "hau hau", szczekają "trololo". Szczekanie, warczenie, podsikiwanie - niczym bojowe ratlerki, a jak co do czego, to łapy za pas i trzeba sprowadzić rottweilera - znaczy się polskiego ogara, chciałem napisać, a nie jakieś zniemczone lada co. Choć być może hycel to lepsze stwierdzenie... :nuts:


----------



## markfos

^^ Jestem zwyczajnie zbulwersowany faktrm że piszą tam o polskich obozach koncetracyjnych i że to Polacy są współodpowiedzialni za holokaust, zwracałem uwagę kilka razy i cały czas piszą te bzdury a ichniejsi moderatorzy nie reagują na te oszczerstwa, dlatego zwróciłem się tutaj o jakąś interwencję.


----------



## terrap

Zdaje się, że zbanowany ADAM2013 i Adam2013, zalozyl trzecie konto:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1085550



RADEK WARSAW said:


> przeczytaj dzieciaku harmonogram prac to się dowiesz!!!Bylem się dowiadywać z ciekawości narazie 2 miesiące poślizgu z cala inwestycja


ban / PLH


----------



## Redzio

^^ Na 100% założy 4.


----------



## Tomeyk

markfos said:


> ^^ Jestem zwyczajnie zbulwersowany faktrm że piszą tam o polskich obozach koncetracyjnych i że to Polacy są współodpowiedzialni za holokaust, zwracałem uwagę kilka razy i cały czas piszą te bzdury a ichniejsi moderatorzy nie reagują na te oszczerstwa, dlatego zwróciłem się tutaj o jakąś interwencję.


Popieram.

Kappa21 nie lepszy:


Kappa21 said:


> Why dont you just round us up and put us in your polish concentration camps.........


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

> HappyBrandon
> To moderator:
> 
> I tolerate any sensible, civil debate regardless of disagreements but considering the above perhaps its time to lock this thread so that *the anti-Semitic animals of Polish origin* find some other pastures where they can practice their hate and rituals based on ignorance.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=333645&page=114

Post 2264 z wątku Poland Topic. Flame war jest tam odkąd Sejm uchwalił ban na rytualny ubój. Dlaczego tam włażę? - bo w tagach jest "Poland". Chciał nie chciał, zaglądam. Czy jest szansa, że Moderacja z Polski skontaktuje się z Moderacją z Izraela i zrobi coś w tej sprawie. Może jestem dziwny ale nie bardzo podoba mi się nazywanie mnie zwierzęciem, tylko ze względu na moją narodowość


----------



## Asinus

HappyBrandon - miesiąc briga za ksenofobię i język nienawiści. Uważam, że nienawiść narodowościowa nie powinna być tolerowana na forum. Ostatnio za podobne hejtowanie Polski został zbanowany pewien użytkownik z Rosji. Zresztą ten przypadek dodatkowo jest ewidentny - niedawna data rejestracji, niewiele postów na koncie. Już nawet abstrahując od ksenofobii, to zwyczajnie typowy troll.


----------



## k%

Aż się Jan pojawił


----------



## pmaciej7

Josef_Svejk = Maciej_Bydgoszcz = ma_bdg = krzysztoff97 = skaner2000

:banned:


----------



## partyzantka

Skaner2000 to był Maciej? Mam na to tylko jeden komentarz - o lol.


----------



## Din Sevenn

Chyba jedna osoba nie korzystała z tego komputera... Choć nazwisko pewnie to samo


----------



## 0maniek0

nie wiem czy o lol, ale skanera slepy nie powiazalby z maciejem


----------



## pmaciej7

partyzantka said:


> Skaner2000 to był Maciej? Mam na to tylko jeden komentarz - o lol.


Sam się przyznał.


----------



## krystiand

pmaciej7 said:


> Maciej_Bydgoszcz = skaner2000
> 
> :banned:


Tego bym się nie spodziewał :shocked:

0maniek0 - nie wiem czy ślepy, dziwne że powiązałeś a nie zgłosiłeś :nuts:


----------



## Mruczek

pmaciej7 said:


> Sam się przyznał.


Przyznanie się do winy jest matką sądownictwa

Andriej Januariewicz Wyszyński


----------



## Stewie_G

^^Moderatorzy mają różne metody, tu mamy kawałek z podsłuchanych rozmów:


----------



## Rafadan

Mruczek said:


> Przyznanie się do winy jest matką sądownictwa
> 
> Andriej Januariewicz Wyszyński


Wyszynski! Nie zasługuje na polskie "ń". :tongue2:


----------



## Mruczek

Rafadan said:


> Wyszynski! Nie zasługuje na polskie "ń". :tongue2:


Może Dzierżyński też nie zasługuje?:lol:


----------



## Stewie_G

^^Dzierżyński to największy z Polaków, nikt tyle Ruskich nie ma na sumieniu co on.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Nawet jako żart takie teksty mi się nie podobają.


----------



## Han Solo

*Sunshray *- nowa zasada: na każdy post z pytaniem musi przypadać 5 merytorycznych, w których to ty coś wnosisz. ok?


----------



## Piotrek00

Ja za taki post domagałbym się bana. Każdemu należy się szacunek. Można zwrócić uwagę, można napisać wprost "wkurzasz wszystkich", można napisać "ogarnij się", można dać briga (to już leży w gestii moderatorów). Takie chamskie, osobiste wycieczki świadczą tylko o tym, że ktoś, kto nie dostrzega belki we własnym oku, widzi źdźbło w cudzym. Serio, tyle jest mówione o poziomie tego forum, który spada itp. A czy takie posty go podnoszą? Zwłaszcza, że (przypuszczam) atak był całkowicie bezpodstawny, gdyż również mam czasami problem z Imageshackiem, że nie zmniejsza mi zdjęć. Co więcej, czasami zmniejsza, a potem szukam czegoś w wątku, przeglądam swoje zdjęcia, patrze - a tu jedno zdjęcie powiększone.


----------



## truman-lodge

Niestety, to nagminnie występujące wadliwe działanie imageshack. Coś o tym wiem i każdy, kto interesuje się kwestią wklejania zdjęć na forum (czyli każdy wnoszący coś użytkownik ), również wiedzieć powinien. Oczywiście pierwszyzna rządzi się swoimi prawami i może o tym i owym nie wiedzieć. Rzeczywiście przydałoby się ukarać kogo trzeba (może nie banem...) bo to już dochodzi do absurdu, żeby czepiać się kogoś za to, że wkleił zdjęcia na forum po raz pierwszy.


----------



## Asinus

Chodzi Wam o ten cytat z Trojdena? Rzeczywiście niedopuszczalne jest takie złośliwe pisanie. Ale tu chodziło też o coś szerszego. Nowy użytkownik miał ogólnie pewien problem z "aklimatyzacją" na forum, działalność była przez niektórych odbierana jako na granicy trollingu, stąd jak rozumiem taka reakcja. Generalnie w sprawach, które są w gruncie rzeczy raczej nieporozumieniami nie jestem zwolennikiem jakiś drastycznych środków.


----------



## truman-lodge

Sam jakiś czas temu czepiałem się idiotyzmów pisanych przez nowicjusza, ale nowicjusz się ogarnął, to i ja się nie czepiam bez powodu. A tutaj widzę, że jak ktoś wkleja zdjęcia, żeby pozbyć się gęby trolla, to oczywiście na pewno robi to złośliwie, żeby innym uprzykrzyć życie. :|


----------



## Asinus

Zgadzam się, dlatego pierwsze co zrobiłem do wykasowałem wszystkie złośliwe posty pod tym zdjęciem, co już jest wyraźnym sygnałem, że takie zachowanie nie jest pożądane.


----------



## dexter2

Ja wyznaję zasadę, że jeśli wpadasz do wron, to kraczesz jak one. Koledze dodatkowo zwracano kulturalnie lub mniej kulturalnie kilka razy uwagę (tak jak pewnemu użytkownikowi z Łodzi, który dalej pisze tak, że czytać się tego nie da) i generalnie dalej nie dociera. Dla mnie więc sytuacja jest prosta, bo na forum poziom jest wysoki, dopóki nie wpada ktoś taki - wtedy od razu zaczynają się offtopy, ciągłe zwracanie uwagi, prowokacje.


----------



## Grvl

Mi osobiście sposób jego pisania strasznie przypomina jednego kolesia z nickiem Sauron co tutaj kiedyś był (i za długo nie pobył), z którym zresztą pisał, że się kontaktował..


----------



## Awik

^^ Dokładnie takie wrażenie odnosiłem. 
Napisałem mu bodajże w wątku o Cosmo, co sądzę o tym co robił. Ostro bo ostro, ale może dotarło. Od tamtej pory obserwuję. Cieszy mnie to, że natężenie jego postów bez sensu zmalało a i on sam zaczął jakby zastanawiać się nad tym co pisze. Wkleił zdjęcia, nie musiał, ale to zrobił. I jak pójdzie tą drogą to ja nie mam nic przeciwko. 
Co do imageshacka to mi też wali w pełnym rozmiarze i muszę potem jeszcze raz wgrywać. Strasznie to irytujące jest i na pewno ten chłopak tego specjalnie nie zrobił. 
Ok, nie chwalmy dnia przed zachodem słońca...


----------



## michael_siberia

Powiedzcie mu jeszcze, że najwygodniej jest zmniejszyć zdjęcia do docelowego rozmiaru przed wrzuceniem na serwer. Wtedy ich nie wykrzaczy.


----------



## Bartonet

Post do oceny przez moderatora: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=105631821&postcount=1867


----------



## .kp

Czy prywatne wiadomości też kwalifikują się pod rozwagę moderacji?


----------



## Trojden

Chciałem tylko wyjaśnić motyw mojego wpisu

Post @Sunshray'a ze zdjęciami wysłany został o 01:04 PM i wszystko było w porządku zdjęcia w rozmiarze 800x600 gitara, elegancko itd. W sumie aż się zdziwiłem i chciałem dać like’a ale coś mnie podkusiło i odświeżyłem stronę a tam post wyedytowany o 01:19 PM i wielka fota ładująca się kilka minut. Znając wcześniejsze dokonania naszego nowego kolegi m.in. około 150 postów nie wnoszących za wiele do dyskusji w ciągu miesiąca (a jeszcze lipiec się nie skończył) stąd moje przypuszczenia o domniemanym trollingu  Może faktycznie trochę mnie poniosło dlatego wszystkich urażonych a w szczególności bohatera całego wydarzenia chciałbym serdecznie przeprosić. Cieszę się, że już wszystko sobie wyjaśniliśmy i mam nadzieję, że w przyszłości nie będzie dochodziło do podobnych sytuacji. Pozdro


----------



## Eyk88

Trojden said:


> Znając wcześniejsze dokonania naszego nowego kolegi m.in. około 150 postów nie wnoszących za wiele do dyskusji w ciągu miesiąca (a jeszcze lipiec się nie skończył)


Zarejestrował się 4, dzisiaj jest 28 a jeszcze miał briga.
To w sumie tylko 2 tygodnie nabijał posty


----------



## Sunshray

^^ Trojden ja też przepraszam, za tak chorendalnie wielki rozmiar zdjęcia, nie było to celowe działanie, tylko coś się popsuło na imageshacku i dlatego efekt był taki z tym akurat jednym zdjęciem, że na forum był pokazywany jego orginalny rozmiar 
Poprawiłem to już i jeszcze dla ciekawostki powiem wam, że przeglądając stare tematy zauważyłem, że nie tylko u mnie ten problem występuje 
Doszliśmy do porozumienia z czego się bardzo cieszę i oby nie było żadnych sprzeczek tego typu w przyszłości (ja też się o to postaram)


----------



## 625

Offtop o hostingu zdjęć tu >


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

^^625, czy mógłbyś poprosić @Adolfa Warskiego żeby nie przenosił politykierstwa do innych wątków?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=105709702&postcount=1640


----------



## 625

Don Vito KurDeBalanz said:


> ^^625, czy mógłbyś poprosić @Adolfa Warskiego żeby nie przenosił politykierstwa do innych wątków?
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=105709702&postcount=1640


Poprosiłem.


----------



## Adolf Warski

Don Vito KurDeBalanz said:


> ^^625, czy mógłbyś poprosić @Adolfa Warskiego żeby nie przenosił politykierstwa do innych wątków?
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=105709702&postcount=1640


Przyjąłem do wiadomości z życzliwym zrozumieniem.

Tyle że to nie ja przerobiłem wątek polsko-ukraiński w trollfest napinkowców o odzyskaniu Lwowa i lamentach nad rzekomym pomijaniem Wołynia. To nie ja zacząłem licytację getto vs. Wołyń. To czemu do mnie żeś się mnie akurat przyczepił?


----------



## michael_siberia

Inna sprawa, że powinny być brigi za wcielanie Lwowa do Polski.


----------



## Voorish-Gdansk

Andrus said:


> Skoro spieprzyłeś już do tego Londynu na zmywak, nie powinieneś zabierać głosu na temat losów Polski, przynajmniej do czasu powrotu, bucu


Gadka byla o trudnej historii, widac niektorym e-zwieracze puszczaja z wrazenia gdy odbiega ona od ich wizji serwowanej przez troglodytow spod znaku Kurskiego i gazrurki polskiej.


----------



## arafat11

^^
nie wdając się w istote sporu, chociaż uzycie wyrazu buc jest nie na miejscu, to chciałbym zauwazyc, ze osoba uzywajaca tak pięknych okreslen jak:*troglodytow spod znaku Kurskiego i gazrurki polskiej *tez mozna smialo posadzic o puszczanie e-zwieraczy...


----------



## Asinus

Bambolo82 said:


> Takich salonów nie stawia się palcem na google maps. I na pewno nie w brudnym centrum przy ratuszu albo jakimś zbiegowisku ludu pracującego.
> Pierdzielicie Panowie.





Bambolo82 said:


> W Altusie mieszka plebs, który jeżdzi samochodami do ok. 150k, ale na pewno nie Ferrari. Stoi u nas sporo Passatów, Mini, Volvo, Audi A6, koreańskich czy niemieckich SUV...ale Ferrari brak. Sam jestem z plebsu i na nic lepszego mnie stać nie było niż Altus. Mieszkania za 6-8k to jeszcze mieszkania dla plebsu, takie lepsiejsze, ale jednak mieszkają tu w Altus młodzi lekarze, prawnicy, drobni przedsiębiorcy, sowicie sponsorowane dzieci/kochanki czy urzędnicy średniego szczebla. Czyli taki lepsiejszy plebs, który chce żyć w ładnej okolicy za niezbyt duży kredyt. Ale w Redłowie nie ma zbiegowisk plebsu, takich jak na np. Monte Casino w Sopocie. Po drugie w Redłowie jest dobra droga i lokalizacja dla salonu Ferrari jest równie dobra co ta w Tokyo przy dojazdówce przez Shibuya na obwodnicę. Tam też mieszka plebs, tyle że japoński.





Bambolo82 said:


> Pierdzielicie Panowie. Głupoty. Kompromitujecie się.
> Dziękuję, miłego bólu 4 liter, Woo Leo.


7 dni briga.


----------



## terrap

terrap said:


> Zdaje się, że zbanowany ADAM2013 i Adam2013, zalozyl trzecie konto:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1085550
> 
> 
> 
> ban / PLH





Redzio said:


> ^^ Na 100% założy 4.


Czyżby się stało co przepowiedziano?

Z wątku o Warsaw Spire:



ADAM202031 said:


> Trzymam kciuki za ten budynek,ale fakt widać brak doświadczeń firmy z takimi budowlami.Harmonogram prac już kolejny raz runął a jeszcze ogrom roboty przed nimi.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1091252


----------



## krystiand

Mało kreatywny ten Adam


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

terrap said:


> Czyżby się stało co przepowiedziano?
> 
> Z wątku o Warsaw Spire:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1091252


----------



## Krzycho

^^
Ale z Ciebie kozak.


----------



## ReefGear

Jakiś trochę podejrzany ten wysyp zwolenników dywagacji na temat harmonogramu Warsaw Spire:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=105983465&postcount=6394

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=105983963&postcount=6395


----------



## lodzer.m

^^ To jedna osoba tak się podwójnie wyspała. Ban. EDIT: Nawet potrójnie - był już ADAM202031.


----------



## Redzio

Zapewne były to kolejne konta użytkownika *Adam2013*


----------



## Tomeyk

HAL 9010 said:


> Dlaczego te zwierzęta na trybunie gości nie poszły do uboju?


Są powody, by nie lubić kibiców/kiboli, ale czy takie stwierdzenia nie przekraczają granic dobrego smaku?


----------



## Bastian.

Bana mu bana dać trzeba -> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1092245.

nie ma/BB


----------



## Piotrek00

Znowu, proszę o referendum:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=106065284&postcount=6430


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Sunshray, multikonto Sauron100


----------



## LubiePiwo

^^ W końcu się doczekał :lol: Jakoś specjalnie nigdy się z tym nie krył, że to multikonto, ale domyślam się, że ten post go wykończył:



Sunshray said:


> Nie za bardzo chce mi się wrzucać tutaj screen shoty z moich dwóch epickich bitew ugranych na moich fun tankah, więc zrobię to tak jak zrobiłem
> 
> Bt-2 Best Tier 2 w akcji
> http://wotreplays.com/site/286656#province-saur0n100-bt-2
> Alecto - ale co to zabija 10
> Niestety medal poola jest od 10 zabić od V tieru
> http://wotreplays.com/site/290263#erlenberg-saur0n100-alecto


----------



## zbieraj

^^ Przecież już wcześniej zwracałem się do niego per Sauron zamiast Sunshray


----------



## raeidh

To jest TEN sauron od kawała dobrej kamery?

EDIT: Tak to on. Styl jego postów ciągle mi się z kimś kojarzył tylko nie mogłem sobie przypomnieć z kim.
Teraz już wszystko jasne.


----------



## Han Solo

Zaraz...to jest ten sauron od tego vloga ze słynnym filmikiem "nie będę dawał suba za suba" itp.?  Taką gwiazdę mieliśmy?


----------



## Ellilamas

Odbanować! :troll:


----------



## zbieraj

Szybcy jesteście


----------



## janex_wwa

Dostawałeś bany za pisanie głupot i za multikonta, tutaj "za nic" się banów nie dostaje. I skończ już proszę z tym udawaniem, że Ty to nie Ty, bo to się powoli robi żałosne...

No chyba, że rzeczywiście jesteś jego kolegą i na jego prośbę się tu zarejestrowałeś, ale w takim wypadku jest to jeszcze większy kabaret


----------



## LubiePiwo

Serkowaty said:


> Uczepiliście się go jak rzep do psiego ogona, ja nie będę z wami prowadził dyskusji na ten temat bo widzę jak jesteście do niego negatywnie nastawieni nie wiem z jakiego powodu.


Ja nie jestem negatywnie nastawiony, jednak każdy kto dostał tu bana dostaje też bany na multikonta. Dura lex, sed lex. A za co był pierwszy ban na konto Saur0na to nie mam pojęcia akurat ;]


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Poznasz głupiego po czynach jego.


----------



## sloma_p

Mam prośbę - w Wątku militarnym user osiedle6 robi spore zamieszanie, poprzez ogólne czepialstwo w stosunku do wszystkich i każdego, do tego dość agresywnym (choć na razie bez przekleństw) językiem. Ostatnie dwie strony to jego napinka, 3/4 postów do wywalenia. Proponuję, żeby ktoś z modów wysłał mu jakiegoś prv, żeby się nieco opanował, bo wątek na jego działalności traci...

Edyta: Dziękuję


----------



## Stewie_G

No i już nie zdążyłem odpisać Serkowatemu, koledze Saurona, na privie. 

Ogólnie chyba pozytywny człowiek, ale robi za dużo zamieszania wokół swojej osoby  za multikonto nie można się spodziewać niczego innego jak ban.


----------



## terrap

Jest mi wstyd za niektóre posty tutaj. Czuje się jakbym brał udział w słynnym eksperymencie doktora Zimbardo. Troche autystyczny dzieciak z pasją kontra rozbawieni uzytkownicy. To juz 4 wątek w którym przewija się spamowanie na jego temat, wyczytałem nawet że niektorzy czekają z wypiekami na twarzy na jego kolejne konto, wklejajcie jego prywatne prośby, ale będzie ubaw mówie wam.


----------



## osiedle6

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Poznasz głupiego po czynach jego.


Wybacz , ale nie wiem jeszcze jak zadać bezpośrednio Modowi pytanie o przyczyny np. ostrzeżenia , a nie chcę zaśmieszać wątku ( w tym przypadku militarnego ) , dlatego korzystam z opcji którą znam . Czy mógłbyś podać przyczyny ostrzeżenia dla mojej osoby ? Nie przeklinam , nie spamuję , nie obrażam , choć bywam czasami stanowczy w osądach . Moi rozmówcy używali wyjątkowo chamskiego języka ( co wypunktowałem ) bez żadnych konsekwencji . Czyżby ilość postów np. 900 była przepustką do obrażnia innych userów z mniejszym stażem ? Na marginesie , śledzę SSC codziennie od pięciu lat .


----------



## Han Solo

terrap said:


> Jest mi wstyd za niektóre posty tutaj. Czuje się jakbym brał udział w słynnym eksperymencie doktora Zimbardo. Troche autystyczny dzieciak z pasją kontra rozbawieni uzytkownicy. To juz 4 wątek w którym przewija się spamowanie na jego temat, wyczytałem nawet że niektorzy czekają z wypiekami na twarzy na jego kolejne konto, wklejajcie jego prywatne prośby, ale będzie ubaw mówie wam.


Trochę masz rację, ale trochę...rozumiem ten ubaw.

Ja nie pamiętam 1 konta Saurona, ale Sunshray pakował się akurat we wszystkie moje ulubione wątki. Był zgłaszany do księgi brigów za dosyć męczący styl wypowiedzi. Sam go trochę broniłem, bo, jak piszesz, sympatyczny, nieszkodliwy i może się wyrobi.

No ale bez przesady tworzenie kont, które anonimowo wstawiają się za zbrigowanym kontem, no to już jest jednak troszkę przesada - trudno zareagować inaczej, jak śmiechem.


----------



## Wesoły Romek

zbieraj said:


> Szybcy jesteście


Kawał dobrej skapy.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

osiedle6 said:


> Wybacz , ale nie wiem jeszcze jak zadać bezpośrednio Modowi pytanie o przyczyny np. ostrzeżenia , a nie chcę zaśmieszać wątku ( w tym przypadku militarnego ) , dlatego korzystam z opcji którą znam . Czy mógłbyś podać przyczyny ostrzeżenia dla mojej osoby ? Nie przeklinam , nie spamuję , nie obrażam , choć bywam czasami stanowczy w osądach . Moi rozmówcy używali wyjątkowo chamskiego języka ( co wypunktowałem ) bez żadnych konsekwencji . Czyżby ilość postów np. 900 była przepustką do obrażnia innych userów z mniejszym stażem ? Na marginesie , śledzę SSC codziennie od pięciu lat .


Uważam, że przesadziłeś - zwyczajnie, po prostu.


----------



## raeidh

terrap said:


> Jest mi wstyd za niektóre posty tutaj. Czuje się jakbym brał udział w słynnym eksperymencie doktora Zimbardo. Troche autystyczny dzieciak z pasją kontra rozbawieni uzytkownicy. To juz 4 wątek w którym przewija się spamowanie na jego temat, wyczytałem nawet że niektorzy czekają z wypiekami na twarzy na jego kolejne konto, wklejajcie jego prywatne prośby, ale będzie ubaw mówie wam.


Ja tam nic złego w naszych postach nie widzę. Sytuacja w pewnym momencie była tak kuriozalna że nie dało się inaczej zachować niż to wyśmiać. Natomiast publiczne określenie kogoś mianem 'trochę autystycznego dzieciaka', dodatkowo w poście o umoralniająco-ganiącym tonie uważam za ciekawy paradoks.


----------



## Mônsterior

Bardzo jest smutne to, że jedni dostali PM-ki od Sunshraya, a inni nie 

:lol:


----------



## terrap

raeidh said:


> Ja tam nic złego w naszych postach nie widzę. Sytuacja w pewnym momencie była tak kuriozalna że nie dało się inaczej zachować niż to wyśmiać. Natomiast publiczne określenie kogoś mianem 'trochę autystycznego dzieciaka', dodatkowo w poście o umoralniająco-ganiącym tonie uważam za ciekawy paradoks.


No cóż, wiem że dla niektórych ludzi różnica między komedią a tragedią jest bardzo umowna. Na przykład, kot wijący się w spazmach przedśmiertnych może w oczach niektórych osób wygladać zabawnie. A paradoks nie istnieje, to tylko luka w rozumieniu.


----------



## raeidh

terrap said:


> No cóż, wiem że dla niektórych ludzi różnica między komedią a tragedią jest bardzo umowna. Na przykład, kot wijący się w spazmach przedśmiertnych może w oczach niektórych osób wygladać zabawnie. A paradoks nie istnieje, to tylko luka w rozumieniu.


Idealnie adekwatne porównanie. hno:
Powyższym postem przekonałeś mnie do tego że nie warto kontynuować tej dyskusji.


----------



## 625

Grassmannian said:


> A tak w ogóle, to gdzie jest zbiór zasad forum (inny niż ten z lewej na dole, który niewiele mówi)?(


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=6095377&postcount=7

i reszta tego krótkiego, ale mało czytanego wątku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=162490


----------



## michael_siberia

Ktoś szukał uzasadnienia dla zakazu multikont. Oto ono:


> Re-registering is NOT allowed. No exceptions.


----------



## janex_wwa

^^Ta, prawo sobie, życie sobie...


----------



## Eyk88

Ciach !

==
Zakopany.
youknow


----------



## Redzio

Czyżby kolejny powrót? 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=106170102&postcount=6495


----------



## zbieraj

Weźcie Adama wyślijcie w Kosmos


----------



## zbieraj

Beton, padłem


----------



## Tirutotu

Beton dziękuję za odbanowanie i przepraszam za tworzenie kolejnego multikonta lecz zauważyłem, że odbanowałeś moje konto Sunshray ale ja nie mam jak na nie wejść bo po zbanowaniu go usunąłem hasło do samego konta jak i e-maila  czy mógłbym prosić o kontakt na pw?
Edit: Dziękuję za pomoc w rozwiązywaniu problemu, ale naprawdę gapa ze mnie, że skasowałem hasło do konta Sunshray  jest to moje multikonto bo dostępu do tamtego konta nie mam bo zapomniałem hasła do samego konta jak i do e-maila 
Edit: Nieaktualne - zostaje przy tym końcie


----------



## zbieraj

Propozycja - niech Sauron używa tego Tirutotu i dajemy mu szansę.


----------



## Tirutotu

^^ Jeśli beton wyrazi zgodę zostanę przy tym końcie nie próbując już wejść na "Sunshray" bo mi się nie chce z tym męczyć.
Beton - mam pozwolenie na udzielanie się na forum ? Bzdur żadnych nie będę pisał i obiecuje, zero nowych multikont


----------



## Wesoły Romek

:cheers: Będzie dobrze, raczku nieboraczku


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

No to nowe otwarcie.


----------



## Grassmannian

To ja w takim razie przygotuję krótką listę złotych rad:

1/ Więcej czytaj, niż pisz, a zwłaszcza na początku. Obserwując dowiesz się, jak wygląda dyskusja (w sensie: co wypada napisać, co nie). Poza tym, miej świadomość, że starsi użytkownicy mogą sobie pozwolić na nieco więcej (bo napisali już trochę merytorycznych postów, więc od czasu do czasu mogą sobie pozwolić na zapostowanie jakiegoś żarciku).

2/ Jeśli masz pytanie do jednej konkretnej osoby (np. _Awik, jakim programem graficznym obrabiałeś zdjęcia?_), to zadaj je przy pomocy prywatnej wiadomości, nie musisz się z nim afiszować na publicznym forum.

3/ Jeśli masz jakieś pytanie, które nie jest rewolucyjne (a znając życie: niemal każde takie jest), to najpewniej ktoś już je zadał. Możesz wpisać kluczowe słowa w przycisku "Search this thread" u góry po prawej i poszukać odpowiedzi na swoje pytanie.

4/ Alternatywną metodą wyszukiwania jest wpisanie w *google* site:adres_strony pytanie, na przykład: site:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=440790 etapowanie. Poświęć na szukanie więcej niż parę sekund, praca wzbogaca.

5/ Jak masz zamiar powiedzieć tylko "fajne foty", albo zgodzić się z czyimiś przemyśleniami, nie musisz pisać tego, wystarczy, że dasz lajka.

6/ W końcu, jeśli Twoja wypowiedź nie zawiera się w powyższym opisie, możesz napisać coś konkretnego (w szczególności: zapostować świeże fotki inwestycji).

Pokora powinna być pierwszą lekcją.

vv Masz rację, tego słowa mi brakowało.


----------



## partyzantka

^^ podane wskazówki to raczej definicja pokory, nie cierpliwości.


----------



## Tirutotu

^^ Mniej gadulstwa więcej myślenia  dostosuje się


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Tymczasem w wiadomościach:










Wracamy do zajęć.


----------



## arafat11

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> No to nowe otwarcie.


to teraz prosimy o takie otwarcie watku o metropolii


----------



## Awik

Tirutotu said:


> ^^ Mniej gadulstwa więcej myślenia  dostosuje się


I wrzucaj zdjęcia. Szło Ci dobrze.


----------



## michael_siberia

Jak wracamy do zajęć, to wracamy. Ktoś tutaj chyba prosi się o karę:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=106219436&postcount=7592

19\G/48 - ostrzeżenie za wulgaryzmy i złośliwe przekręcenie nazwy klubu piłkarskiego.AA.


----------



## Adolf Warski

Prosiłbym o ocenę, czy takie nacjonalistyczne insynuacje połączone z lustracją są dopuszczalne na forum:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=106231141&postcount=1233


----------



## Asinus

^^ Nie są.
katsuma - ostrzeżenie za ad personam.


----------



## katsuma

A ja prosiłbym Moderatorów o ocenę czy użytkownik *Adolf Warski*, któremu w przeszłości zawdzięczam zesłanie do "pustelni" i którego wpisy niejednokrotnie poddawałem obiektywnej krytyce, prowadzi wendetę _ad personam_ przeciwko mojej skromnej osobie.


----------



## partyzantka

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1094004

ten to chyba jest tu juz któryś raz 

Szczaw - ban za wielokrotne konto.AA.


----------



## billy-the-kid

katsuma said:


> A ja prosiłbym Moderatorów o ocenę czy użytkownik *Adolf Warski*, któremu w przeszłości zawdzięczam zesłanie do "pustelni" i którego wpisy niejednokrotnie poddawałem obiektywnej krytyce, prowadzi wendetę _ad personam_ przeciwko mojej skromnej osobie.


Tak, wszyscy prowadzą wendetę przeciwko Twojej skromnej osobie, inspirowaną przez międzynarodowe siły syjonistyczno-filatelistyczne. :|


----------



## Bastian.

W wątku o lotnisku w Modlinie użytkownik* marko80* wobec swojego przeciwnika używa słów "Zakompleksiony człowieczek".


----------



## MichalJ

I żeby tylko tyle... On się zresztą ze swoją obsesją na temat Modlina udzielał na wszystkich możliwych forach lotniczych, ale zewsząd go pogonili i tylko ssc mu zostało, więc może niech go moderator uświadomi, że stąd też może wylecieć...


----------



## WMS

pmaciej7 said:


> To zmieńcie forum. Tu nie jesteście mile widziani.


Nie jestem na tym forum jako "kibol" ale jako człowiek interesujący się architekturą/inwestycjami i pracujący w branży. 
Odpowiedziałem mu tylko na pytanie, nie ukrywam swoich poglądów. 



CIA said:


> Wnisokuję o wydalenie z forum użytkowników jawnie popierających stadionowy bandytyzm.
> Użytkownicy Vermont, WMS
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=106419328&postcount=24614
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=106419170&postcount=24611
> Mam nadzieję, że moderatorzy wykażą się podobną odwagą jak policja z Sewilli.


Nikogo nie obraziliśmy i nie zaatakowaliśmy, w przeciwieństwie do ciebie. Odpowiedzieliśmy ci na pytanie czy popieramy kibolstwo (popularne ostatnio określenie pod które podciągnięte są oprawy, race, wyjazdy, głośny doping bez względu na wyniki itp itd.). Nie zadałeś pytania czy ktoś popiera stadionowy bandytyzm i nikt ci nie powiedział, że popiera.

Ty natomiast poparłeś działania policji, która spacyfikowała kibiców w Sevilli za nic. Popierasz bandytyzm. Proponuję abyś ty zakończył działalność na tym forum.


----------



## Han Solo

Nie wiem jak modowie, ale ja jestem zmęczony problemami z tzw. "kibicami". Już nawet nie chce się dochodzić, kto ma racje [podkreślam: racje nie race! ]

Jak coś ląduje w księdze, to ostatnio niemal zawsze albo coś okołokibolskiego, albo Toruń z Bydzią.

Najlepiej zastosować się do apelu *@betona *ze strony wcześniej:



> Ciekawe czy na forum kibice.net tyle offtopują na temat kiepskiej urbanistyki współczesnych miast Polski w wątkach stadionowych? Ciekawe ilu architektów zostało zbanowanych za napinki modernistyczne z 90 minut.pl? No jakoś to zostało zapomniane, że to skyscrapercity to skyscraper no i city.
> 
> Przepraszam, że przerywam pseudosportowe emocje i zapraszam podziwiać architekturę z mojego posta/wątku:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpo...postcount=1730
> 
> W bramie, którą często mijałem jadąc do domu na Mokotowie było napisane: "Róbta co chceta, ale nie tutaj".
> 
> Idźcie sobie gdzieś. Nie wiem gdzie. Gdzie indziej.


----------



## AUTO

Ile jeszcze razy mam pisać, że "kibol" a "pseudokibic" to zupełnie co innego :/
Nie jeżdżę co prawda na wyjazdy, ale u siebie chodzę na prawie każdy mecz na Żyletę, zdzieram gardło, czasem pomogę przy tworzeniu oprawy (ale do żadnej grupy kibicowskiej nie należę), uczestniczę w prezentacji opraw (a to podniosę kartonik, baloniki, pomacham flagą, potrzymam sektorówkę lub rzucę serpentynę) więc chyba w jakimś tam stopniu mogę o sobie mówić, że jestem kibolem (zagorzałym kibicem klubu). Nie mam natomiast nic wspólnego z pseudokibicami, bandytyzmem czy chuligaństwem, nie jeżdżę na żadne ustawki i z nikim się nie tłukę (mam pokojową naturę). Media wykreowały w społeczeństwie zupełnie nowe, błędne znaczenie słowa "kibol" i potem nie dziwi, że jak wrzuciłem filmik dotyczący wykładu na temat UPA zorganizowany przez Kibolski Klub Dyskusyjny z Poznania to od razu znaleźli się forumowicze bardzo zdziwieni nazwą. Dlatego jak pytacie kogoś czy czuje się kibolem to w przypadku jego pozytywnej odpowiedzi nie piszcie, że należy się tej osobie kara bo to nie znaczy wcale, że gość uważa się za bandytę i jest z tego powodu dumny.


----------



## Polex

^^


AUTO said:


> Ile jeszcze razy mam pisać, że "kibol" a "pseudokibic" to zupełnie co innego :/
> (...) Media wykreowały w społeczeństwie zupełnie nowe, błędne znaczenie słowa "kibol" (...)


Chętnie zapoznam się z definicją _kibola_ i _pseudokibica_. Przedstawisz je?


----------



## czlapka

Ja akurat też uważam, że to forum to nie miejsce na takie rozkminki. No ale jak ktoś popiera policję bijącą kogo popadnie to też chyba coś nie tak z nim (właściwie wyznaje tę samą mentalność z którą "walczy")


----------



## Wesoły Romek

^^
^^ A może już zamknąć na ten temat ''japska'', ile tu jeszcze na ten temat dywagacji. Zaraz Ci odpowie, potem Ty i tak w koło Macieju.


----------



## Lucky Luke

Polex said:


> ^^
> 
> Chętnie zapoznam się z definicją _kibola_ i _pseudokibica_. Przedstawisz je?



Proszę bardzo:

definicja Kibola wg SJP - http://www.pwn.pl/?module=multisearch&search=kibol&submit2=szukaj
definicja Pseudokibica wg SJP - http://sjp.pwn.pl/slownik/2572905/pseudokibic

Różnica jest.


----------



## Adolf Warski

czlapka said:


> No ale jak ktoś popiera policję bijącą kogo popadnie to też chyba coś nie tak z nim (właściwie wyznaje tę samą mentalność z którą "walczy")





WMS said:


> Ty natomiast poparłeś działania policji, która spacyfikowała kibiców w Sevilli za nic. Popierasz bandytyzm. Proponuję abyś ty zakończył działalność na tym forum.


Tu powyżej mamy pomówienie i znieważenie policji hiszpańskiej. Zgłaszam to tutaj.


----------



## WMS

Adolf Warski said:


> Tu powyżej mamy pomówienie i znieważenie policji hiszpańskiej. Zgłaszam to tutaj.


Proszę również abys zgłosił to ministrowi Sikorskiemu.


----------



## katsuma

Proponuję, aby *Adolf Warski* przeprosił policję hiszpańską.

(piękna tradycja przeprosin musi być zachowana, a jakże! )


----------



## Adolf Warski

Czlapka i WMS niech przeproszą. Mi może być co najwyżej wstyd za rodaków. 


Edit: Kolega katsuma tym razem wyrzuca ludzi z kraju:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=106448905&postcount=94


----------



## katsuma

Adolf Warski said:


> Edit: Kolega katsuma tym razem wyrzuca ludzi z kraju:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=106448905&postcount=94


Jak widzę, kol. Adolf dzielnie na posterunku. kay:

Tylko, że chyba wzrok już nie ten co kiedyś (albo stopień desperacji wzrasta... ), bo mój przedmówca sam mnie z kraju wyrzucał...



> Originally Posted by *dwiegruszki*
> _Jedż i nawracaj ,że wystarczy im do szczęścia tylko "raz sierpem..." i procesja._


----------



## Adolf Warski

Nie mogę znaleźć tego posta, więc albo kol. dwiegruszki ma trochę autorefleksji, w przeciwieństwie do Ciebie, albo moderatorzy to usunęli.


----------



## Asinus

Przez omyłkę jeden post został. Teraz już chyba wszystkie niemerytoryczne, ironiczno-szydzące treści zostały z tej strony wykasowane.
katsuma - ostrzeżenie za trollowanie, w szczególności za zdjęcie z fetyszystami BDSM.

Edit: Teraz sprawdziłem, że to już drugie ostrzeżenie przyznane w ostatnim czasie, dlatego w związku z tym - 10 dni briga.


----------



## fjtk_

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=228389&page=39



amator taniego wina said:


> Ten, komu podoba się CJPII otrzymuje ode mnie "karnego kutasa" w rozmiarze XXL.


----------



## arafat11

proszę o ukaranie użytkownika marko80: były już skargi na jego wypowiedzi obrazajace innych w watku o Modlinie niestety pozostaly bez reakcji...
natomiast dziś dostałem od niego taka wiadomość:


marko80 said:


> Nie komentuj więcej moich postów ty mendo jedna. Jeszcze raz coś do mnie publicznie zaszczekasz na forum. Paszła won kurwa ode mnie, nie waż się wiecej do mnie pyskować na forum. Kurwa przeginasz i się kurwa zamknij. Za kogo ty sie kurwa masz. Jeszcze raz mnie ośmieszysz na ogóle. Morda kurwa i nie komentuj moich postów.


chyba potrzebuje dłuższego odpoczynku bo stan jego umysłu jest niepokojący...


----------



## Han Solo

Mocne - prawie każde słowo z osobna nadaje się na briga


----------



## Deeno

Han Solo said:


> Mocne - prawie każde słowo z osobna nadaje się na briga


Ale zasób słów dość ubogi


----------



## phantom_x

Wątek o lotnisku w Modlinie w ogóle nadaje się do krótkiego odpoczynku. Te same tematy wałkowane są po dwadzieścia razy i podnoszą tylko napięcie. Prawie każdy w tamtym wątku wie swoje i oczywiście prawie każdy jest ekspertem od ruchu lotniczego.


----------



## truman-lodge

A mógł przecież napisać: "no i ja się pytam człowieku dumny ty jesteś z siebie zdajesz sobie sprawę z tego co robisz?masz ty wogóle rozum i godnośc człowieka?ja nie wiem ale żałosny typek z ciebie ,chyba nie pomyślałes nawet co robisz i kogo obrażasz..."


----------



## dwoogi

Dział Małopolska i Lubelszczyzna:


fjtk_ said:


> amator taniego wina said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ten, komu podoba się CJPII otrzymuje ode mnie "karnego kutasa" w rozmiarze XXL.
Click to expand...



Tydzień mija, moderatora nie ma - jest, ale go nie ma


----------



## Asinus

thompsongda - 7 dni briga za naganne zachowanie w wątku stadionowym.


----------



## jbudzynski

@Ryzio. Najwidoczniej przyszedł potrollować.



Ryzio said:


> Cosmo wygląda jak jeden wielki burdel.





Ryzio said:


> http://www.google.pl/imgres?client=...bnh=183&tbnw=253&start=13&ndsp=15&tx=90&ty=77





Ryzio said:


> Nie będzie nic wyższego niż Pałac Kultury.Wszystkie,projekty wyższe są stopniowo obniżane do poniżej 230 metrów.


----------



## Sławek

Proszę o sprawdzenie czy user

cezp

oraz user

messss

to nie ta sama osoba. Rzadko się zdarza, że obie osoby się rejestrują prawie w tym samym czasie i odpowiadają sobie na pytania. Może to przypadek, ale troszkę dziwi...
(watek: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=855658&page=2 )


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

jbudzynski said:


> @Ryzio. Najwidoczniej przyszedł potrollować.


Multi



Sławek;106705368 said:


> Proszę o sprawdzenie czy user
> 
> cezp
> 
> oraz user
> 
> messss
> 
> to nie ta sama osoba. Rzadko się zdarza, że obie osoby się rejestrują prawie w tym samym czasie i odpowiadają sobie na pytania. Może to przypadek, ale troszkę dziwi...
> (watek: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=855658&page=2 )


Nie Multi.


----------



## .kp

Reklama, reklama: 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=106742001&postcount=1


----------



## rysiuncio

no dobra, skoro o polskiej przedsiębiorczości ani słowa, to usuwam


----------



## .kp

Napisałem Ci PW i nie ma tutaj mowy o dyskryminacji polskiej przedsiębiorczości, tylko o reklamę.


----------



## rysiuncio

Tak, chciałem popromować ten portal, bo uważam, że warto zobaczyć, że coś takiego powstaje, jednak Twój donos na poziomie :


.kp said:


> Reklama, reklama:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=106742001&postcount=1


Pokazał, że nie potrafisz dyskutować w temacie, tylko byle uwalić.
Tyle.


----------



## partyzantka

A co tu warto zobaczyć? Zaletą tego forum jest właśnie brak spamu. Dla mnie to też kolejna przykra i ordynarna reklama.


----------



## lodzer.m

Idea portalu słuszna, ale po prostu nie wolno robić takich reklam na SSC.


----------



## .kp

rysiuncio said:


> Tak, chciałem popromować ten portal, bo uważam, że warto zobaczyć, że coś takiego powstaje, jednak Twój donos na poziomie :
> 
> Pokazał, że nie potrafisz dyskutować w temacie, tylko byle uwalić.
> Tyle.


To ja jutro zrobię pięć wątków o portalach, z którymi jestem związany albo które lubię, z których funkcjonowania czerpię wymierne korzyści finansowe albo tak po prostu dla nabijania wejść, bo wiadomo, odsłony przekładają się na wartość strony dla potencjalnych reklamodawców. I też nazwę to nie reklamowaniem, a "promowaniem polskiej przedsiębiorczości" i będę odsądzać od czci i wiary, każdego kto uzna, że nie powinienem tego na SSC robić jako dyskryminującego tę przedsiębiorczość... Ech... Ale to ja nie potrafię dyskutować (gdyby jeszcze było o czym...).


----------



## darius.

Za co użytkownik zew2 dostał briga?


----------



## Asinus

KonstantinasŠirvydas - ban za pisanie na multikoncie (vilniusguide).


----------



## michael_siberia

Chwila, chwila. Przecież vilniusguide też się objawił ostatnio w wątku o stosunkach polsko-litewskich


----------



## Asinus

Na oba konta logowano się z jednego komputera. No chyba, że razem mieszkają, bo też zdarzały się takie niesłuszne posądzenia o multikonto. Po wyjaśnieniu sprawy na pm można wówczas zdjąć bana.


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

To jest jeden facet. Jak dostał 6 miesięcy bana na Vilniusguida to założył nowe. Przez długi czas natykałem się na niego w wielu wątkach międzynarodowych i wystarczy poczytać w jaki sposób z obu kont pisał. To jest wykształcony gość, jest tylko jeden problem - nienawidzi wszystkiego co związane z polskością. W sumie samo to w sobie nie jest grzechem, robi się nieprzyjemnie kiedy wchodzi na nasze podwórko. Ban dla niego to dobry uczynek .


----------



## Sasza

michael_siberia said:


> Chwila, chwila. Przecież vilniusguide też się objawił ostatnio w wątku o stosunkach polsko-litewskich


Ale po moim okrzyku "abandon thread, troll alert", chyba zrozumiał, że pod tym nickiem już sobie nie pokrzyczy.

Tak właśnie sobie myślałem, że skądś znam ten sposób myślenia i odporności na czytanie ze zrozumieniem.


----------



## Sasza

Zaraz, zaraz czy za multikonta nie powinno być bana na wszystkie? Bo vilniusguide wciąż bana nie ma.


----------



## batmans

Nowy użytkownik *Arius Nowak*, zaledwie 4 posty, 2 pierwsze całkiem spoko, ale następne 2 jakby wyrwał się żywcem z onetu, lepiej uważać.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1098022


----------



## mihau_2x

W dodatku wysyła bardzo ciekawe privy, aż mi szczęka opadła 

(zakładam, że moderatorzy mają wgląd i nie muszę cytować? )


----------



## smar

^^Ponoć nie mają.


----------



## partyzantka

Ale jest w "Najlepszych cytatach". Te linki tam prowadzą do stron, które są po pierwsze naprawdę absurdalne, a po drugie - chyba nielegalne...


----------



## youknow

Miesiąc bana za politykę.


----------



## cann

Asinus said:


> KonstantinasŠirvydas - ban za pisanie na multikoncie (vilniusguide).


Ten vilniusguide jakiś poważnie nawiedzony jest. 25 sierpnia - mniemam, iż wtedy minął mu półroczny ban - edytował wszystkie swoje posty z wątku o stosunkach polsko-litewskich


----------



## Redzio

Margo2013 - powrot trolla, do likwidacji. Lunka nie dam bo pisze z telefonu ale niech ktos poczyta jego posty sami zobaczycie.


----------



## ethanak

occur - jakieś smutne treści, proszę o zrobienie porządku z jegomościem,
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=106905639&postcount=7052


----------



## MichalJ

Takie coś jako komentarz do informacji, że ktoś 10 lat temu rozwalił okupacyjną skrytkę dla Żydów:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=106935654&postcount=887


----------



## Grassmannian

Za co andy49 został tym razem zbrigowany?


----------



## Asinus

Zdaje się, że za politykowanie w wątkach merytorycznych.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

MichalJ said:


> Takie coś jako komentarz do informacji, że ktoś 10 lat temu rozwalił okupacyjną skrytkę dla Żydów:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=106935654&postcount=887


O tu tu, na tydzień.


----------



## Eyk88

Padłem :lol:



Tirutotu said:


> Sunshray to ja, lecz ogarnąłem się z tym pisaniem "na pałę" by tylko coś napisać.
> Wstawiłbym zdjęcie jakbym miał dobry aparat, ale że nie mam to napiszę.
> Znowu trwają jakieś testy podświetlenia krawędzi żagla od strony złotych tarasów


klik 

Coś mnie ominęło?


----------



## Asinus

Dostał dyspensę, więc pisze tutaj legalnie.


----------



## Han Solo

^^ całkiem sporo  Musisz cofnąć się parę stron w tej księdze - był ban za podwójne konto, ale po długich dyskusjach został uznany za nieszkodliwego i dostał zawiasy


----------



## pmaciej7

aabburg = xemi


----------



## demoos

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1099379

Czy to nie znowu pan adam2013 / Margo2013

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=106906147&postcount=12806
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=106905841&highlight=#post106905841
?
______


----------



## Eyk88

Prośba o rewizję: klik

_Spammer usunięty.AA._


----------



## pmaciej7

OxfordWarsaw said:


> OMG, to ta cala budowa nie ma jeszcze decyzji srodowiskowej!??? kto nie dostal w lape jeszcze!? ehhhh ... masakra.


Oksfordzkie maniery nagrodzone odpoczynkiem.


----------



## mateusz.el

Robi się nieprzyjemnie. jaca5a nie powinien tak reagować. Posty nr 188, 189, 190
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1640037&page=10

3 dni - pm7


----------



## lodzer.m

demoos said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1099379
> 
> Czy to nie znowu pan adam2013 / Margo2013
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=106906147&postcount=12806
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=106905841&highlight=#post106905841
> ?
> ______


Tak, to on. *Fornaliko* has been banned permanently.


----------



## Asinus

Papa Immobile - brig do 30 września za uporczywe trollowanie mimo wcześniejszych ostrzeżeń.


----------



## Asinus

vilniusguide, Alytus - wieczysty ban za założenie kolejnego multikonta.


----------



## Asinus

Koppel - 7 dni briga za rasizm.


----------



## k%

KaeS - 7 dni za 



> Geje pod ścienku... najlepsze im miejsce


----------



## partyzantka

A za "propedalską" galerię handlową tez powinien być jakiś brig?


----------



## Han Solo

partyzantka said:


> A za "propedalską" galerię handlową tez powinien być jakiś brig?


Dla projektanta takiego budynku - na pewno :troll:


----------



## pmaciej7

A gdzie ten budynek?


----------



## partyzantka

W Katowicach.

edit - jaki chytry spam! http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=107156379&postcount=16476


----------



## Eyk88

Komuś nie pomógł psycholog :lol:


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

k% said:


> KaeS - 7 dni za


Ciekaw jestem kontekstu bo zdanie, które zacytowałeś naprawdę niczego nie wyjaśnia a Kaes nie jest kontrowersyjny na ogół.


----------



## markfos

^^ To nie byl jego pierwszy homofobiczny wyskok.


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

^^Możliwe. W dalszym ciągu jednak nie wiem dlaczego dostał briga. Nie wątpię iż zbyt ciekawski jestem.


----------



## markfos

Koppel dostal za rasistowskie wypowiedzi, KaeS za homofobiczne, moderatorzy są cięci (i słusznie) na takie wyskoki.


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Jak miło, że wreszcie się dowiedziałem za co Kaes dostał briga. Idę sobie stąd, zaspokoiwszy ciekawość.


----------



## k%

W odpowiedzi na post Baczka333 że geje mają prawo wychodzić na ulice protestować wysłał ich pod ścianę do rozstrzelania.

Zresztą już nie pierwszy raz kasuje dyskusje w wątku Polsko- Białoruskim o tym jak to wspaniali Rosjanie bronią moralności przed tymi "obrzydliwymi" gejami.

Za każdą następną taka próbę będą sie dalej brigi sypać bo teraz kilku uzytkownikow przesadzilo, szczególnie z nagimi zdjęciami gejów i lesbijek.


----------



## .kp

Reklam: 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=107165832&postcount=828

Przyznać trzeba, że prawie tak skuteczna jak systemy googla określające co komu reklamować. ;-)

_usunięte i zbanowane.AA._


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Dzięki k%


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

k% said:


> Za każdą następną taka próbę będą sie dalej brigi sypać bo teraz kilku uzytkownikow przesadzilo, szczególnie z nagimi zdjęciami gejów i lesbijek.


To swoją drogą ciekawe ile płomienni obrońcy moralności mają zgromadzonego gorącego gejowskiego materiału na takie okazje.

Ja na przykład nie mam ani jednej fotki i tego wątku ani razu nie odwiedziłem. Tak tylko zauważam.


----------



## billy-the-kid

^^


----------



## Asinus

michuu - brig 3 dni za obrażanie się i kasowania postów.


----------



## Tygrys

Asinus said:


> michuu - brig 3 dni za obrażanie się


Teraz to się dopiero obrazi.


----------



## Han Solo

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=107200951&postcount=10348

Proszę o usunięcie tego nieprzyjemnego i oftopowego posta. Jeśli się nie powstrzymam przed odpowiedzią zrobi się z tego jeszcze dłuższy i bardziej nieprzyjemny oftop, a po co to komu. :cheers:

Może Mruczkowi wydzielimy jakiś specjalny wątek, gdzie będzie mógł realizować swoje zapędy literackie? :dunno:


----------



## Han Solo

Han Solo said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=107200951&postcount=10348
> 
> Proszę o usunięcie tego nieprzyjemnego i oftopowego posta. Jeśli się nie powstrzymam przed odpowiedzią zrobi się z tego jeszcze dłuższy i bardziej nieprzyjemny oftop, a po co to komu. :cheers:
> 
> Może Mruczkowi wydzielimy jakiś specjalny wątek, gdzie będzie mógł realizować swoje zapędy literackie? :dunno:


Post cały czas wisi bo

a] moja prośba jest odrzucona - proszę w takim razie o informację zwrotną, czy też
b] nikt z modów jeszcze się nad nią nie pochylił - także proszę o informację zwrotną.


----------



## Asinus

^^ Przeniesione do warszawskiego HP. Przy okazji podczepiłem ten wątek na górze strony aby ustanowić taki permanentny podprogowy sygnał, że luźniejsze treści należy pisać tam zamiast w innych wątkach.


----------



## Han Solo

Oki, fair enough


----------



## Adolf Warski

Gdyby na forum zaczęli pisać Mickiewicz, Słowacki, Herbert czy Rymkiewicz, to by się niechybnie bana nabawili.


----------



## p23szl

Adolf Warski said:


> Gdyby na forum zaczęli pisać Mickiewicz, Słowacki, Herbert czy Rymkiewicz, to by się niechybnie bana nabawili.


Tylko jeżeli łamali by regulamin Literackiego Hyde Parku.


----------



## Han Solo

Rymkiewicz to nie wiadomo - może już u nas działa


----------



## wiewior

Mam wrażenie, że brig koledze bambolo wcale nie pomógł w dorośnięciu do forum:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=107241592&postcount=2908

A mam wrażenie, że przed edycją to już w ogóle.


----------



## Asinus

katsuma - ban na 3 dni za wulgaryzmy w wątku o stosunkach polsko-ukraińskich.


----------



## Asinus

wiewior said:


> Mam wrażenie, że brig koledze bambolo wcale nie pomógł w dorośnięciu do forum:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=107241592&postcount=2908
> 
> A mam wrażenie, że przed edycją to już w ogóle.


Pmaciej już wykasował tego posta przede mną, ja dorzucam jeszcze ostrzeżenie.

Edit: akurat teraz się doigrał dalej uporczywie trollując w tym samym wątku. Ban na miesiąc, następny będzie już na zawsze.


----------



## katsuma

Asinus said:


> katsuma - ban na 3 dni za wulgaryzmy w wątku o stosunkach polsko-ukraińskich.


Na jakiej podstawie mnie zbanowałeś, człowieku?

Przecież posłużyłem się cytatem klasyka i to w wersji ocenzurowanej ("_Ku[.]wa ja pier[.]olę_")...


----------



## Sasza

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=107400986&postcount=2171

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=107400920&postcount=2797

Wrócił i od razu jedzie w okolicach trollingu + wjeżdżania z polityką poza PHP, a to tylko dwa posty wzięte z brzegu.

--
Skasowane.
L.m


----------



## katsuma

^^ Brawo, _Sokole Oko_ (czy może Warski-bis). :applause:


----------



## lodzer.m

*Sremoos* i * JaworznoRynek* - nowe wcielenia *Adama202031*, *WarsawWarsaw*, *Hanny2013 *, *Margo2013* itd. - zbanowani.


----------



## wiewior

Jak dla mnie dowcip raczej niskich lotów:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=107402496&postcount=7062

_Skasowane.AA._


----------



## lodzer.m

^^ Dodatkowo został ostrzeżony i pouczony o konieczności stosowania się do zasad obowiązujących na forum.

*krzysiak_PL*, *krzysiak_PL_GDA*, *krzysiak_PL_GDA2* - ban za wielokrotne konto.


----------



## Asinus

katsuma said:


> Na jakiej podstawie mnie zbanowałeś, człowieku?
> 
> Przecież posłużyłem się cytatem klasyka i to w wersji ocenzurowanej ("_Ku[.]wa ja pier[.]olę_")...


Sorry, ale taka "cenzura" nie spełnia żadnej funkcji. To jakby zapastować zdjęcie pornograficzne z niewielkim tylko zblurowaniem kluczowych miejsc, ale przecież nie niweczy to istoty takiego zdjęcia jakim jest pornografia, a więc coś niedozwolonego. To jest forum cywilizowane i trzymajmy się cywilizowanego języka. Ban był króciutki, a więc nie jakoś dolegliwy. A że był banem, a nie ostrzeżeniem, jakby było w normalnym przypadku, to z uwagi na recydywę (ogólną).


----------



## LubiePiwo

lodzer.m said:


> *krzysiak_PL*, *krzysiak_PL_GDA*, *krzysiak_PL_GDA2* - ban za wielokrotne konto.


Wydaje mi się, że na drodze wyjątku moglibyście mu pozwolić dalej funkcjonować na forum. On nic wielkiego nie przeskrobał.


----------



## Asinus

Już wyjaśniliśmy sprawę, że to było nieporozumienie, a nie celowe multikonto.


----------



## Asinus

lustforlife - 10 dni briga, za obrażanie uczestników dyskusji i prowokowanie awantury.


----------



## marboro

Za co OmaniekO zostal bana?


----------



## 625

marboro said:


> Za co OmaniekO zostal bana?


Za trollowanie w księdze po raz n-ty, po wielu brigach.


----------



## marboro

625 said:


> Za trollowanie w księdze po raz n-ty, po wielu brigach.


Moze mial slabszy dzien. Po co zaraz bana? Jezeli to cos da to prosze o mniejszy wymiar kary dla ziomala. Kazdy zadluguje na szanse. Ostatnia szanse


----------



## markus1234

OmaniekO za dużo hukał


----------



## ivica

słabe to. dawac bana bo ktos dziala na nerwy moderatorom. slabe ...


----------



## Bastian.

Sam się o to prosił. Po kiego grzyba zaczepiał pm7. Kara zasłużona, byle tylko wiecznie nie trwała.


----------



## bad455

^^ Zaczepiał każdego, kto miał inne zdanie od niego. Przejrzyjcie wątki kolejowe, ile robił chamskich osobistych wycieczek do przeciwników Pesy.


----------



## marboro

bad455 said:


> ^^ Zaczepiał każdego, kto miał inne zdanie od niego. Przejrzyjcie wątki kolejowe, ile robił chamskich osobistych wycieczek do przeciwników Pesy.


Raczej glupio odpisywal na jeszcze glupsze posty.


----------



## pmaciej7

marboro said:


> Moze mial slabszy dzien.


Można mieć dwa słabsze dni, po trzecim się wypada. On miał 12 słabszych dni. 

Poza tym wszyscy moderatorzy, którzy omawiali jego sprawę, byli za banem.

Koniec tematu.


----------



## Sasza

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=107693063&postcount=6265

Ja rozumiem, emocje i tak dalej, tylko że tego typów postów tego użytkownika jest kilkadziesiąt i są to jedyne posty w tym temacie. Nie mówię, że od razu brig, ale niech może któryś moderator mu uświadomi, że pisanie w kółko tego samego jak zacięty komputer jest co najmniej irytujące.


----------



## Grassmannian

W wątku o infrastrukturze rowerowej we Wrocławiu zrobił się niesamowity śmietnik wraz z pojawieniem się kol. r6666 (#2295). Cała merytoryka jego wypowiedzi jest zawarta w pierwszej połowie posta 2304, a pozostałe to przerzucanie się błotem. Proszę o przewietrzenie.


----------



## r6666

Wielka szkoda ,ze tej merytoryki nie dopatrzyłeś się w reszcie postów...szczególnie artka


----------



## 625

Jak słusznie zauważył Grassmannian, dyskusja była spokojna do czasu pojawienia się r6666. Przecież można bez kłótni i wyzwisk!


----------



## r6666

Oficjalnie.Gdzie te wyzwiska..chyba że mamy różne pojecie co to znaczy ?
A dyskusja polegała na wzajemnym popieraniu sie w nie do konca zgodnym z prawem zachowaniu.
jeśli tak ma byc to ja przepraszam...


----------



## krystiand

Proszę o usunięcie bota


Robe55son said:


> I to wieczne pytanie co jest dalej, co dalej...


----------



## Zegarkowy

^^ Dołączam się do prośby
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=107758420&postcount=4740


----------



## 625

ban


----------



## ambak0

DEMOOSY SROSY said:


> Trzeba bylo od razu kolo orlenu droge poszezyc,bariere betonowa dac z znakiem w prawo i w tedy nie bylo by kolizji z innymi autami.Wtedy ludzie by sie nauczyli jezdzic.Kilkadziesiat razy taniej niz rondo.


Wnioskuję o ban dla powyżej cytowanego użytkownika. Sam nick jest już atakiem na innego użytkownika, a poza tym wygląda to na kolejne wcielenie *Adam2013* (czy jakoś tak - ciekawe kiedy sobie odpuści).


----------



## Asinus

madox1 vel Danieleczek vel MariuSova - ban na zawsze za wielokrotne konto i uporczywy trolling.


----------



## k%

nie napisał nic o naszych gwiazdorach co by nie było prawdą 

Gorszy jest AltinD z międzynarodowego, który otwarcie obraża innych użytkowników od debili, kretynów, nieuków, biedaków, rasistów etc.


----------



## r6666

625 said:


> Nie wiem, nie znam się na piłce nożnej.


Nie wypada tak wprowadzać w błąd... w Polsce każdy sie zna...


----------



## Han Solo

^^ oprócz trenera repry


----------



## takisobiektoś

To była krótka kariera na forum i nawet nie wiem, czy za to dostał bana, ale teraz proszę o sprawdzenie, czy to nie jest przypadkiem jego powrót http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=107916655&postcount=6385


----------



## phototrans.eu

*decomposed06*

Dlaczego moje konto decomposed06 dostało permanentnego bana?


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Multikonta.


----------



## p23szl

phototrans.eu said:


> Dlaczego moje konto decomposed06 dostało permanentnego bana?


Nie wiem, ale kiedyś jak dobrze pamiętam był ktoś kto założył drugie konto by zapytać o brig/ban/cokolwiek z drugiego konta i skończyło się na permanentym banie za multikonto....


----------



## martin

alek said:


> A reszta to *frajerzy i koniunkturalne pętaki*.


hno: Proszę o reakcje

z Warszawa PHP


----------



## takisobiektoś

Prośba o kasację i jakieś ostrzeżenie , bo się trochę user zagalopował hno:



osiedle6 said:


> Koleś, sam się walnij młotkiem w czoło i oszczędź sobie gównieżersko- prymitywnych tekstów typu "naród polski wszystko potrafi ". Nie rób z siebie kretyna i jasno, pisemnie przedstaw swoje bolączki.
> I do tego jeszcze ten Jezus...
> Lekko podpowiem. Społeczeństwo, stosunki społeczne, poziom dochodów, agresja, szkoła, kościół, wychowanie, tradycje, media, kryzys rodziny, zagubienie, patologie np. wóda, narkotyki ,*głupota poszczególnych osobników *itp.itd.


Przy okazji , co z tą prośbą


----------



## osiedle6

takisobiektoś;107921320 said:


> Prośba o kasację i jakieś ostrzeżenie , bo się trochę user zagalopował hno:
> 
> 
> 
> Przy okazji , co z tą prośbą


Odpowiedź była adekwatna do poziomu postu na który zareagowałem.
W dobrym tonie ( przy donosie) byłoby ten żenujący post ( z wulgaryzmem ) przytoczyć.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## 625

osiedle6 said:


> Odpowiedź była adekwatna do poziomu postu na który zareagowałem.
> W dobrym tonie ( przy donosie) byłoby ten żenujący post ( z wulgaryzmem ) przytoczyć.
> Pozdrawiam.


Masz 3 dni.


----------



## SebastianNS

Kolega pomylił fora...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=107931175&postcount=6193

^^3 dni odpoczynku od forum/Mika'el


----------



## Fraantz

Można prosić o zrobienie czegoś z tym Panem? Jedyny jego wkład w forum, to obrażanie wszystkich i wszystkiego dookoła... Sytuacja utrzymuje się od dłuższego czasu i bardzo mocno obniża poziom dyskusji... Każda jego wypowiedź rozpoczyna bezsensowne pyskówki na kilka stron...



^^^^To już przegięcie ze strony PawelM i BAN na zawsze/Mika'el


----------



## Mister_MR.

Szkoda...ale niestety długo na to pracował.


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Człowiek zarejestrował się półtora roku temu po to żeby "wypłynąć" z pierwszym postem. Pytanie było o znajomość języka rosyjskiego:



> Everybody in Poland hate red russians, and nobody want to speak in their language. If you are Rusek or German you have very big problems here with new generation of polish nationalist youth. E.g. in Cracov you can be stab everywhere if you are one of them.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=107974826

Z tego wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1666150&page=2

Mam nadzieję, że odpłynie na jakiś czas.

_na zawsze i na wieczność_, jak śpiewał poeta - pm7


----------



## behemot

Chyba kolejne objawienie wypukło-wklęsłego teoretyka architektury:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=108041936&postcount=1362

==
pożegnany,
youknow


----------



## Bastian.

Heh cwany, trochę spokoju dał żebyśmy o nim zapomnieli a potem wrócił.


----------



## Grvl

Oni zawsze wracają, są jak karaluchy


----------



## demoos

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1106973

Powrot wyzej wspomnianego karalucha 

Probowalem go podpuscic mocniej aby zrobic z nim "wiekszy porzadek" ale nie wiem czy mi sie chce w to bawic


----------



## demoos

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1106992

Gosc jest niesamowity, wrocil po raz drugi tego sameo dnia


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

demoos said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1106992
> 
> Gosc jest niesamowity, wrocil po raz drugi tego sameo dnia


Oraz po raz trzeci, żeby sam sobie przytaknąc'.

* "ci" mi nie działa.


----------



## demoos

Czyli torsday to tez byl on?


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Chyba, że przypadkiem z tego samego IP nadawał


----------



## Bastian.

Hhhmmm to które to już jego konto bo się pogubiłem, 7, 8?.


----------



## demoos

Chyba juz ponad 10.
adam2013, margo2013, dzisiaj 3, i jeszcze 3 pamietam a bylo wiecej


----------



## mateusz.el

to chyba nie to forum 


naruciakk said:


> Na rozluźnienie:
> http://nonsensopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Karny_kutas


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=616850&page=397


----------



## partyzantka

A micheal_siberia dlaczego ma briga?


----------



## smar

^^Od postu: #8270: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=108108837#post108108837.


----------



## Tomeyk

Dzień dobry, czy dałoby się coś zrobić z użytkownikiem od pewnego czasu trollującym w dość denerwujący sposób?



piotr karp said:


> *Chyba śnisz kto by chciał na prowincje wysyłać nóweczki *? Faktem jest że masz rację to kpina że taka linia w ogóle powstała i dla kogo garstk osób ?
> *Widzisz pojadą do jedynej słusznej pętli - do osiedla Bogów :cheers:
> a nie na jakiś wygwizdów*.





piotr karp said:


> No i mam to co chciałem widzicie niedowiarki. Właśnie mnie do domu zawiózła nowiuteńka Bombonierka na linii 24 z klimą.
> Chcemy więcej na tej linii. :cheers:
> *Co mają Hucianie dno i metr mułu, bo na tyle widać zasługuje*. :lol:





piotr karp said:


> *Nie mniej pretensji do mnie, tylko do mpk oni sami mówią huta to plebs *utwierdzając mieszkańców że tak musi być skoro Bombardiery tam nie jeżdża. Widzisz na 52 jakiś nowszy tramwaj same powolniaki nieraz zardzewiałe fee widać że to do huty jedzie na peryferiach do starych babć. Nigdy bym do takiego trupa nie wsiadł. :lol:
> Po co ta linia z takimi gruchotami zawadza tylko zabierając miejsce w centrum miasta.





piotr karp said:


> *Na co Ci tramwaj nowoczesny na peryferiach i to co 5 minut*. Tak ktoś chyba na głowę upadł, że stworzył taką beznadziejną linie. Najlepiej ją zlikwidować z korzyścią dla całego Krakowa. :bash:
> 
> [...]*Towarzyszom z Huty taki wagon wystarczy - po co plebsowi coś więcej*. Niech się cieszą co dostają a nie ciągle płacze na każdym forum jaka to Huta biedna i poszkodowana.





piotr karp said:


> Macie na 52 produkowane w fabrykach Bombardierów to wam wystarczy. Jeśli z 13 by zniknęły to proszę je skierować na 24 lub 74 by Bronowice nie traciły tak fajnych tramków. *W Hucie nikt nie jeździ marnowałby tabor się*. Kto zgadza się łapka w górę. :cheers:



3 dni prewencji/BB

Edit: dziękuję


----------



## PiotrG

delfin_pl ma bana pernamentnego?


----------



## Mister_MR.

Na tym forum nawet permanentne bany bywają usuwane, przykład delfina o tym świadczy.


----------



## janex_wwa

Za co dostał bana Grvl?


----------



## demmat

Chyba za wątek o polskiej piłce, a konkretnie za dyskusje o kibicach.


----------



## Han Solo

Ale bana bana czy briga ?


----------



## LubiePiwo

^^ Ban. Ostro ;]

e: kto jeszcze dostał bana?


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Bany czasowe na 2 tygodnie.


----------



## pmaciej7

eondax said:


> Han Solo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Wyjmij kij o szczotki z pewnego miejsca ciała i opuść ten wysoko zadarty nos. Gwarantuje, lepiej wtedy ogląda się świat. Jesteś turbomoderatorem fejsbukowej strony, a ton wypowiedzi masz jak Einstein na emeryturze.
> 
> 
> 
> *BRIG*
Click to expand...

Zabawy w zastępowanie moderatorów i zaśmiecanie im wszystkich możliwych skrzynek (pm, vm) źle się kończą.


----------



## youknow

poz_on! wróci do nas na święta. Dwumiesięczny brig za "psy" na określenie Policji + zaczepki w stosunku do innych.


----------



## DonDiegoDeLaVega

^^ Uff, wreszcie.


----------



## Han Solo

pmaciej7 said:


> Zabawy w zastępowanie moderatorów i zaśmiecanie im wszystkich możliwych skrzynek (pm, vm) źle się kończą.


W tym watku ostro sie spieramy od paru dni i mogę nawet zrozumieć , ze swiezak poczuwal sie do interwencji.

Nie dawajcie mu długiego briga.


----------



## pmaciej7

Wątki piłkarskie nie są w ogóle na tym forum potrzebne. A jeżeli ktoś już bardzo chce pisać o piłce nożnej, to zgodnie z zasadami forum.


----------



## gtfokthx

pmaciej7 said:


> ^^ tomato99 - 3 dni za napinki
> 
> Sam mógłbyś przestać prowokować.


Nie nazwę prowokacją mojego odmiennego zdania od reszty forumowiczów. Tym bardziej, że jak sam pokarany zauważył, piszę tak od ponad roku. Chyba miał czas się przyzwyczaić?


----------



## bad455

Bot.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1115338

pogoniony - pm7


----------



## Din Sevenn

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=109281960&postcount=1723
Bot?

pogoniony - pm7


----------



## Eyk88

Spam


----------



## K2_Group

To nie spam, tylko oferta dla osób, które posiadają mieszkanie do wynajęcia, a na tym forum zapewne znajdzie się sporo osób zainteresowanych tematem.


----------



## Han Solo

K2_Group said:


> To nie spam, tylko oferta dla osób, które posiadają mieszkanie do wynajęcia, a na tym forum zapewne znajdzie się sporo osób zainteresowanych tematem.


Za spam uznawane jest na tym forum przedstawianie ofert handlowych. To jest forum hobbistyczne.

Mamy wystarczająco dużo reklam, jak wyjdziemy...na miasto.


----------



## K2_Group

Jeśli musicie to usuńcie posta, aczkolwiek byłbym bardzo wdzięczny za jego pozostawienie, gdyż korzyści mogą być obustronne.


----------



## Krzycho

K2_Group said:


> Jeśli musicie to usuńcie posta, aczkolwiek byłbym bardzo wdzięczny za jego pozostawienie, gdyż korzyści mogą być obustronne.


Tu nie chodzi tylko o tego posta, ale również o Twój nick i avatar. To nie jest miejsce na tego typu promocję.


----------



## ps-man

del 

(już wykasowane)


----------



## evertonfans2012

Podbijanie wątku, proszę o ogarnięcie użytkownika i skasowanie postu.

Link do wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=109354501#post109354501

Post numer 190.
*
Proszę też o rozważenie możliwości zamknięcia wątku. *


----------



## glicek

Zróbcie chłopaki jakiś porządek w tym wątku i z tym człowiekiem.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=109415617&postcount=113931


----------



## deteroos

@martin znowu zaczyna prowokowanie i trolling w wątku o ZIO: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1556592&page=107


----------



## Asinus

^^
^^ Sprawy z PHP zgłasza się na PM do K% lub Talkingheada.


----------



## martin

deteroos said:


> @martin znowu zaczyna prowokowanie i trolling w wątku o ZIO: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1556592&page=107


Martin ma inne zdanie więc należy mu zamknąć usta


----------



## Michalr

Glicek ułatwie ci zadanie i dostaniesz ode mnie ignora. Możesz wypić szampana.


Hmm...tylko jak to się robi?


----------



## deteroos

martin said:


> Martin ma inne zdanie więc należy mu zamknąć usta


To już zależy od moderatorów.


----------



## martin

deteroos said:


> To już zależy od moderatorów.


Na tym polegam forum ze spotykają się ludzie o róznych opiniach. Jesli chcesz zeby uciszać tych co mają inne zdanie moze sam powinienes zostać poddany ocenie moderatorów. Wątek o igrzyskach nie nalezy tylko do Krakusów (w zasadzie do kilku forumowiczów dla ktorych każdy kto ma odmienne zdanie to zło które należy zgłosić do bana) i do tego zeby wyrzucać z niego każdego kto ma inne zdanie


----------



## Picek

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=486328

Ciekawy opis na samym dole (About me). :nuts:


----------



## k%

martin said:


> Martin ma inne zdanie więc należy mu zamknąć usta


tak, zamkniesz usta bo i tak za długo toleruje twój trolling w Krakowskich wątkach, sianie zamętu oraz powodowanie kłótni, bo tylko to potrafisz robić w naszych tematach.

Lojalnie Cię ostrzegam już w 2 temacie, następnym razem wyłapiesz briga.


----------



## glicek

del


----------



## markfos

"" Niby za co? Poza tym powinieneś już dawno wiedzieć, że skargi z php składa się przez PM do th lub k%, tym samym łamiesz regulamin.


----------



## glicek

del


----------



## markfos

Nie w tym wątku.


----------



## k%

Nie będzie, nikogo personalnie nie obraził.


----------



## pmaciej7

glicek said:


> heloł, nie będzie za to bana czy briga czy co tam dajecie?


Za zaśmiecanie księgi zaraz dostaniesz. Z takimi rzeczami należy zgłaszać się na pm do moderatorów PHP.

Swoją drogą, kolejny widowiskowy donos do księgi w krótkim czasie. Jakie to charakterystyczne...


----------



## pmaciej7

MarcinN podczas briga założył drugie konto Martin_PL - ban na oba


----------



## Clath

Chciałbym w imieniu swoim i kilku osób z JG prosić o zablokowanie dostepu do działu "Śląsk", lub ewentualnie bana dla "serwis21" ( http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1094274 ) 

1) Trolluje, prowokuje do kłótni. Jego punkt widzenia był wiele razy dyskutowany i odrzucany, on dalej powtarza to samo i denerwuje wszystkich. Gada ciągle od rzeczy o blokowaniu inwestycji, której blokady nikt nie chce.
2) Twierdzi, że działa w imieniu jakiegoś Stowarzyszenia, tymczasem reklamuje swój wspaniały "serwis21" oferując jego "biuletyn"
3) Dostał bana na FB, czym z resztą się chwali.

Myślę, że wolność słowa kończy się tam, gdzie zaczyna się łamanie regulaminu. To jakiś trudny przypadek trolla.

*Użytkownik został ostrzeżony i zakazano mu postowania w wątku. Gdyby postował, proszę tutaj zgłosić./BB*


----------



## Yeapcoque

Pierwszy raz tu coś zgłaszam, ale to już jest nie lada bezczelność.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=109456330&postcount=6755

to post z wątku pod tytułem "FILM - co dobrego ostatnio/kiedyś widzieliśmy, polecamy *(spojlery=brig!)*".

Jak to nie jest spoiler to nie wiem co nim jest.

*Tydzień/BB*


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

^^ Przepraszam, że spytam ale o co biega z tym spojlerem? Zdaje się, że jakiś post Shinzena został wycięty?


----------



## demmat

Po prostu zdradził zakończenie filmu.


----------



## wiewior

pmaciej7 said:


> MarcinN podczas briga założył drugie konto Martin_PL - ban na oba


Nie zawsze się z nim zgadzałem i zrobił sporą głupotę, ale uważam, że ten ban jest jednak przesadzony. Proponuję dać mu briga, a potem drugą szansę. Nie będzie przecież pierwszym, któremu taką szansę dano.


----------



## barbapapa

wiewior said:


> Nie zawsze się z nim zgadzałem i zrobił sporą głupotę, ale uważam, że ten ban jest jednak przesadzony. Proponuję dać mu briga, a potem drugą szansę. Nie będzie przecież pierwszym, któremu taką szansę dano.


Popieram. Wcześniej chyba nie miał przewinień. A staż na forum długi.


----------



## pmaciej7

Miał wcześniej trzy brigi, a jego posty to głównie trolling, marudzenie oraz cytaty z Misia i alternatywy 4.


----------



## wiewior

Oj tam, oj tam. Takich zajmujących się głównie narzekaniem i popisujących się słabawym humorem jest w wątkach gdańskich całe mnóstwo. Daj mu po prostu bana czasowego i ostatnią szansę.


----------



## Bastian.

Clath said:


> Chciałbym w imieniu swoim i kilku osób z JG prosić o zablokowanie dostepu do działu "Śląsk", lub ewentualnie bana dla "serwis21" ( http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1094274 )
> 
> 1) Trolluje, prowokuje do kłótni. Jego punkt widzenia był wiele razy dyskutowany i odrzucany, on dalej powtarza to samo i denerwuje wszystkich. Gada ciągle od rzeczy o blokowaniu inwestycji, której blokady nikt nie chce.
> 2) Twierdzi, że działa w imieniu jakiegoś Stowarzyszenia, tymczasem reklamuje swój wspaniały "serwis21" oferując jego "biuletyn"
> 3) Dostał bana na FB, czym z resztą się chwali.
> 
> Myślę, że wolność słowa kończy się tam, gdzie zaczyna się łamanie regulaminu. To jakiś trudny przypadek trolla.
> 
> *Użytkownik został ostrzeżony i zakazano mu postowania w wątku. Gdyby postował, proszę tutaj zgłosić./BB*


Podobnie było w stolicy. Tylko że u nas nie dostał zakazu postowania. Sprzeczka z nim skończyła się czyszczeniem wątku i pozostawieniem jego wpisu jak każdej informacji. Więc może i w śląskim dziale niech tak będzie. niech wrzuca swoje informacje i tyle, nie dyskutować z nim to będzie spokój.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Zastosowałem wówczas wobec użytkownika ten sam rodzaj sankcji. Informacja została, zakazano dalszych komentarzy.


----------



## Budowlaniec

Co to za jaja związane z shinzenem?
Może ktoś to wytłumaczyć że nic nie robiąc zamienia mu się briga na Bana?
Coś chyba kogoś poniosło...


----------



## QWERTY

wiewior said:


> Oj tam, oj tam. Takich zajmujących się głównie narzekaniem i popisujących się słabawym humorem jest w wątkach gdańskich całe mnóstwo. Daj mu po prostu bana czasowego i ostatnią szansę.


^^
Przyłączam się do prośby wiewiora!
To, że ktoś czasem trochę potrolluje to nie zbrodnia przecież, a głupota z drugim kontem to fakt jest, ale SSC działa na niektórych jak narkotyk i wytrzymać absencji nie mogą, szczególnie uzależnieni od tak długiego jednak okresu jakim charakteryzowało się konto MarcinN bo od 2006 roku. Dla takich "dziadków" powinna być jednak inna perspektywa i kara adekwatna niż dla szybkich i wściekłych z kilkumiesięcznym stażem.
Niech każdy uderzy się we własne piersi - nikt tu nie jest ideałem (no może poza pmaciej7, który jako mod to forum traktuje śmiertelnie poważnie, a przecież nie jesteśmy tutaj w jakiejś formacji wojskowej, prawda?) :nuts:
Idą Święta to zróbcie Mu prezent i odpuście tym razem.


----------



## demmat

Budowlaniec said:


> Co to za jaja związane z shinzenem?
> Może ktoś to wytłumaczyć że nic nie robiąc zamienia mu się briga na Bana?
> Coś chyba kogoś poniosło...


Skoro się zamienia, to znaczy że coś zrobił.


----------



## Eurotram

Czy czasem autor(-ka) tego (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=110082865&postcount=22339) i Dozorczyni (zabiera głos w tym samym wątku) to nie ta sama osoba?


----------



## latawiec

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=110157547&postcount=2111
To już chyba przegięcie...


----------



## takisobiektoś

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Panie "Tomku" z phototrans.eu aka outage aka decomposed aka Erni78 aka Ernie77 aka Member123 aka Bystrzak3000. Proszę się uspokoić.


Coś mi się zdaje, że nie posłuchał .


----------



## 625

takisobiektoś;110159243 said:


> Coś mi się zdaje, że nie posłuchał .


Sam nick z 3 cyframi nie świadczy, że ktoś jest Tomkiem. Np. ja nie jestem


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Jakby ktoś jeszcze stękał za andym49, to było to jego czwarte konto, ale poprzednich pewnie nie pamiętacie, bo średnio po roku dostawał bana (statystyk, sławekjs, 2008 q1).


----------



## demmat

Boże, wreszcie. Tak niereformowalnego użytkownika dawno nie spotkałem. Nawet nie chciało mi się z nim w dyskusje wchodzić, bo szkoda na to czasu.


----------



## letowniak

Proszę o usunięcie od postu 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=110262382&postcount=1640

kolega robi city vs city... to jeszcze idzie przeboleć... problem jest w tym że kompletnie nie wiadomo o co czasami temu panu chodzi, przydałoby się jakieś delikatne napomnienie  aby bardziej trzymał się tematu danego wątku.


----------



## youknow

kubaZpoznania, m_dębski - ban.
Nobel Tower - ostrzeżenie.


----------



## ascaris6

http://serwis21.blogspot.com/2014/01/cenzura-na-skyscrapercitycom.html :nuts::nuts:



> Portal skyscrapercity.com zablokował możliwości dokonywania wpisów przez Serwis21. Jest to odwet za umieszczenie informacji nt. nieprawidłowości dot. inwestycji Echo Investment – Galeria Sudecka w Jeleniej Górze oraz w sprawie inwestycji Senatorska Investment przy Podwale 1, nieprawidłowości dodajmy podniesionych przez Stowarzyszenie Interesu Społecznego "Wieczyste" w trakcie postępowań administracyjnych dotyczących tych inwestycji. Na forum Skyscrapercity.com osoby występujące w obronie inwestycji Galeria Sudecka żądały zbanowania Serwisu21, najwyraźniej zgodnie z zasadą że nie ma nieprawidłowości jeżeli o nich się nie pisze, nie informuje. No cóż informacje o nieprawidłowościach będą się pojawiać na naszej coraz popularnej stronie oraz na innych. Wszak internet ma to do siebie, że można publikować informacje na różnych stronach.


----------



## Tomczyna

Śmierdzi zbanowanym


----------



## Han Solo

ascaris6 said:


> http://serwis21.blogspot.com/2014/01/cenzura-na-skyscrapercitycom.html :nuts::nuts:


Pamiętam doskonale, ze dostawali wiele ostrzeżeń za postowanie reklam... :nuts:


----------



## Asinus

^^
^^
Zneutralizowany.


----------



## Zegarkowy

Proszę o uspokojenie autora tego i tego postu.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

spamer:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1690907

==
ubity,
youknow


----------



## dexter2

Kolejny onetowy kozak:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=110417924&postcount=4328
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=110425411&postcount=4334

Dałbym 'trochę' czasu na poczytanie forum i zaznajomienie się z zasadami, zanim zacznie znowu pisać. Chyba, że wolicie od razu odstrzelić


----------



## Han Solo

^^

Kolejny gorący Krakus


----------



## khalif23

Ale donosiciele.:lol: Gorzej jak za komuny.


----------



## Beck's

^^Tutaj to traktujemy jak postawę obywatelską


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Szczególnie, że to 6 konto, ale nie mam jak z tel. zbanować.


----------



## michael_siberia

Przydałoby się temu specowi od historii Polski


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Dobra, jest ban.


----------



## Adolf Warski

Andy49?


----------



## chauffeur

apage.satanas said:


> Patrzcie jak żydowski troll występujący pod nickiem Mruczek drwi z miejsc męczeństwa Polaków zamordowanych podczas Powstania Warszawskiego.
> 
> Sekcja: World Forums > Architecture > European Classic Architecture & Landscapes
> 
> Wątek: Warsaw Post-War Reconstruction to Present
> 
> Post: 1433


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1568829&page=26


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

^^ Jego post. No comments



> ...and one c.unt here on the forum.
> 
> But what can one expect from a little immoral Jewish troll trying to ridicule the monuments of Polish martyrdom.
> 
> Apage Satanas!


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=110443191&postcount=1439


----------



## Eyk88

^^ Leszek Bubel?


----------



## chauffeur

^^ Po prostu bubel.


----------



## pmaciej7

zbublowany


----------



## ethanak

Trist, kandydat do bana za city vs city.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=110459300&postcount=6979 

Ten i dalsze..


----------



## truman-lodge

Za samo spamowanie należy mu się ban. Jak to to się uchowało 3 lata niezauważone...


----------



## Rafadan

chauffeur said:


> ^^ Po prostu bubel.


Oczywiście. Co nie zmienia faktu, że nazywanie pomnika zamordowanych w masakrze na Woli "Pomnikiem Dziesięciu Pizd" ("A.k.a. Ten *****' Monument") to grube przegięcie i prosiłbym o powściągnięcie języka w przyszłości.


----------



## Mruczek

Rafadan said:


> Oczywiście. Co nie zmienia faktu, że nazywanie pomnika zamordowanych w masakrze na Woli "Pomnikiem Dziesięciu Pizd" ("A.k.a. Ten *****' Monument") to grube przegięcie i prosiłbym o powściągnięcie języka w przyszłości.


W sprawie formalnej: Pomnik Dziesięciu Cip Słowo "****" ma znaczenie mocniejsze i słabsze.


----------



## vlad

Originally Posted by apage.satanas
...

Dżizzz, już za sam nick należał się ban


----------



## michail6

Proszę przyjrzeć się świeżakowi *sixtyfive*. Pisze rzekomo w celu zasięgnięcia informacji oraz pozoruje cele pokojowe. Mam wrażenie, że ma tylko na celu obrażanie ludzi z Zamościa. Jego lajki w lubelskich postach być może świadczą, że wyruszył na samotną wojnę na linii Lublin - Zamość. Sami zobaczcie: 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=373765&page=206


----------



## wojtekbp

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=110255159&postcount=71



> Oczywiscie, ze Cyganie sa sami sobie winni-chyba zadna inna grupa etniczna, obecna w Europie, tak jak oni,nie chciala sie asymilowac, o pracy, placeniu podatkow i edukacji nie wspominajac.
> Programy pomocowe ? Socjal ? Humanitaryzm ?
> Cyganie jak zadna inna grupa szczyca sie tym, ze nie pracuja i KRADNA. Sami z reszta do tego sie przyznaja-jakis czas temu na NG byla seria programow poswiecona temu problemowi, warto, zeby co po niektorzy sciagneli sobie z sieci.
> Cyganie-nie podejmuja absolutnie zadnej proby znalezienia legalnej pracy, nie chca (a nie, nie moga) posylac swoich dzici do szkol, nie asymiluja sie z lokalna spolecznoscia. Kradna, zebrza, oszukaja programy socjalne w celu bezpodstawnego wzbogacenia sie. Oczywiscie ostatni punkt dotyczy tylko Europy zachodniej, u nas pod wzgledem socjalu nie maja czego szukac.
> Patrzac tylko na nasze podworko ("na zchodzie" w tych sprawach jest o niebo latwiej) -dlaczego Cyganie wegetujacy w Polsce od kilkunastu jak nie kilkudziesieciu lat nie staraja sie o karte pobytu ? Dlaczego potem nie rejestruja sie w urzedach pracy ?, dlaczego nie podejmuja sie nawet najprostszych legalnych zajec ? (99,9% nich nie ma praktycznie zadnego wyksztalcenia wiec o lepszych zajeciach/zawodach nie moze byc mowy), dlaczego zabraniaja swoim dzieciom chodzenia do szkol ? (chyba ich najwiekszy grzech). Jest to grupa etniczna, ktorej niey darze zadnym szacunkiem. Nie zasluguja absolutnie na zadna pomoc, poza silowym rozwiazaniem tpu zabieranie dzieci z tego patologicznego srodowiska.
> Osobnym tematem jest porywanie kobiet, ciaze wsrod nieletnich zeby nie powiedziec dzieci, tudziez inne wypaczenia.
> Do lewicowcow, zeby nie powiedziec lawakow: idac waszym tokiem myslenia, ja tez moge sobie kupic kampera, wyjechac do takiej np Francji, zyc z socjalu, oddac nieletnie corki bogatym mezom, krasc i miec wszelkie OBOWIAZKI w dupie.


Hm?


----------



## Han Solo

^^

bawimy się w jakaś hiperpoprawność polityczną?


----------



## Eyk88

*wojtekbp*, z czym się nie zgadzasz? Wyraził swoją opinię bez obrażania itp. 

Niestety miałem do czynienia z ta nacją i nic dobrego o nich nie powiem. Mam podobne zdanie.


----------



## wojtekbp

Han Solo said:


> ^^
> 
> bawimy się w jakaś hiperpoprawność polityczną?


A bawimy się w rasizm i prymitywne uprzedzenia? Ponieważ na końcu brak tej "hiperpoprawności politycznej" kończy się zazwyczaj w taki sposób:

http://www.poranny.pl/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20130625/BIALYSTOK/130629670
http://www.dzienniklodzki.pl/artyku...eli-spalic-ich-dom-zdjecia,id,t.html?cookie=1
http://www.stowarzyszenie.romowie.n...osci/items/zapomniany-pogrom-oswiecimski.html
http://www.wprost.pl/ar/5667/Filmy-grozy/?I=878
http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pogrom_mławski

etc. etc.


----------



## Han Solo

^^ chyba trochę za daleko posunięte oskarżenia  Cyganie są problemem, choć może w samej Polsce nie dużym, to nie da się że kiepsko się odnajdują w rzeczywistości.

Widziałem kiedyś w TV film dokumentalny o Cyganach we Francji, np. o tym jak są aranżowane małżeństwa nieletnich [np. kartą przetargował jest to, ile ktoś ukradł, przyszła żona która lepiej kradnie była więcej "warta"]. Też chcesz ich oskarżyć? :dunno:


----------



## wojtekbp

Ja bym wręcz powiedział, że to i tak za mało bezpośrednio. Wystarczy przeanalizować pierwsze lepsze rozruchy anty-cygańskie w Polsce po 1989, żeby dostrzec jaką siłę rażenia mają stereotypy i uproszczenia typu "każdy Cygan to złodziej" i traktowanie każdego Roma, jak podczłowieka. 

Ostatnio wyszła o tym świetna książka:
http://czarne.com.pl/katalog/ksiazki/cygan-to-cygan

Chociaż najbardziej szokujący był dla mnie ten film:
http://www.filmweb.pl/film/To+tylko+wiatr-2012-645581


----------



## niebezpiecznik

^^Widzsz problem jest taki ze sami cyganie dokładają argumentów by ich tak traktować. Znam z autopsji tzw "pogrom" mławski i ten niepokój społeczny (był powszechny) nie narodził się z niczego.

Co wcale nie oznacza że wszyscy cygsnie to złodzieje, ale aby zmazać niewątpliwie kiepską opinię trzeba jednak pracować i to mocno. I mówiętu o nacji cygańskiej a nie Polakach, Słowakach, Czechach czy Rumunach. Prawdę należy nazywać po imieniu


----------



## tur

To urocze, że w wątku o banach i brigach piszesz o Romach wielokrotnie z małej litery ("cyganie"), jednocześnie pamiętając o dużych literach przy każdym innym narodzie, o którym piszesz...

Jestem przeciw rozpowszechnianiu stereotypów na tym forum, bo to nie Onet. To co może być prawdą w odniesieniu do niektórych kast czy rodów wśród Romów, nie musi się odnosić do nich wszystkich. Tak samo jak nie każdy Polak to pijak. Poza tym problem Romów ma dwa końce - są oni najbardziej dyskryminowaną mniejszością Europy, a ta cała "asymilacja" to brednia. Ciekawe co by było gdyby ktoś kazał się asymilować Góralom, Ślązakom, Polakom na Litwie, Lapończykom itd.


----------



## Mruczek

niebezpiecznik said:


> ^^Widzsz problem jest taki ze sami cyganie dokładają argumentów by ich tak traktować. Znam z autopsji tzw "pogrom" mławski i ten niepokój społeczny (był powszechny) nie narodził się z niczego.


A konkretnie z czego się narodził?


----------



## Fraantz

Można prosić? http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=976312&page=135

od postu 2698 i niżej...

^^
po 7 dni 
625

EDIT: Dziękuję


----------



## yorar

Właściwie dopiero to teraz dostrzegłem (bo nie przeglądałem później tych tematów), zaczepki i próby prowokacji użytkownika odyseush, wobec mnie. Tu i tutaj.


----------



## odyseush

Czyli:

a) sugerujesz, że lodzer.m źle moderuje

b) trolujesz w regionalnej księdze spraw bieżących (tj. wrzucasz coś tam by wrzucić, a potem przez miesiąc nie sprawdzasz efektów)

*Pmaciej* to może konsekwentnie teraz kolegę z tego paragrafu co mnie kiedyś, bo gość ewidentnie ma od jakiegoś czasu problem z moją osobą ( w dodatku próbuje "prevent the course of justice" bo wszelkie jego prośby do moderacji związane są "przypadkowo" z moją osobą bądź topikami przeze mnie założonymi tylko dlatego, że śmiałem kiedyś napisać parę - moim zdaniem wyważonych i zupełnie neutralnych - postów w wątku inwestycyjnym Łomży). Być może wtedy odechce mu się właśnie *prowokowania*. Proszę byś rzucił prawniczym okiem na sekwencję przyczyna-skutek, jeżeli masz czas, bądź którykolwiek z was. To już przestaje być zabawne.


----------



## yorar

a) Nadinterpretacja, nigdy nie napisałem czegokolwiek o moderacji lodzer.m

b) Napisanie raz jednego postu w księdze to jest trolowanie? Sprawdziłem, księgę. Post który tam był puściłem koło uszu, dopiero potem sprawdziłem co potem napisałeś w temacie o Biedronkach. 

"zazdrosne łomżyniaki" i "wracaj do swoich pieleszy" - to nie są wyważone i neutralne posty. Tak mam problem z Twoją osobą, bo patrzę, że bez przerwy sobie jaja robisz i tworzysz bałagan. Zakładasz temat, które żyje 1 dzień, zamiast napisać to hydeparku czy w innym podobnym dziale.


----------



## odyseush

a) apelacja do wyższej instancji to jest próba podważenia ( w rozumieniu wnioskodawcy) złego rozstrzygnięcia sprawy.

b) Łącznie z powyższą "apelacją" to jest to Twoja 3 z rzędu interwencja u forumowych "władz" odnośnie moich postów (choć pierwsza z nich rzeczywiście dotyczyła całości dyskusji - w której to ja z resztą padłem ofiarą ataków poniżej pasa). Symptomatyczne jest to, że nigdy nie próbowałeś odpisać na posty, które tak Cię zabolały, a od razu próbujesz zaangażować moderację. To trochę takie nieporadne. Nie mówiąc już o tym, że Twoje dotychczasowe wnioski były uchylane - to z kolei nazywa się pieniactwem. 

c) kłamiesz i dobrze o tym wiesz

Wystarczy, przeczytać oba Twoje powyższe posty i już nie trzeba się wgłębiać dalej. Skoro Twoim problemem jest, jak jednak przyznałeś, moja osoba to chyba to nie jest wątek by to rozstrząsać? Zapraszam na priv


----------



## evertonfans2012

Proszę o ogarnięcie sprawy tej wiadomości. Jej poziom nie przystoi nawet 5-latkowi.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=110701592&postcount=1751


----------



## darols

Jabadaba said:


> *I dlatego stolyczniaków uznaje za śmiesznych ludzi*, będą porównywać owce i osła, a później wyciągną wnioski że przez wełną owcy powstają powodzie. Radzę się dokształcić. Kolor pojazdów transportu zbiorowego wpływa na pasażerów oczekujących na przystankach, dlatego np. rzadko się stosuje jaskrawą kolorystykę. A co do kolorów krakowskich tramwajów to ignorancja najwyższej klasy. W Krakowie pojazdy są biało - niebieskie, a nie na odwrót. *Zadam na sam koniec pytanko, które już mnóstwo osób zadawało, czemu stolyczniaki wypowiadają się w wątku krakowskim*, zacznijcie się martwić własnym miastem.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=110707171&postcount=11867

Kolegę z Krakowa trochę poniosło a to już jego nie pierwszy wybryk (mogę odnaleźć inne "kwiatki" tego autora) i obrażanie mieszkańców Warszawy. Nie podoba mu się też, że osoby z innego miasta wypowiadają się w wątku o JEGO mieście.


----------



## krystiand

Ktoś chyba pomylił fora


KNP said:


> Fotki rewelacja, moze kiedys sam pojade.
> 
> Widzialem meczet, bardzo zle tam jest ze szmatoglowymi? Ta zaraza wejdzie wszedzie gdzie nie jestes zakazana. hno:





KNP said:


> Widac, ze nie masz pojecia o czym mowisz. Nie mozesz wierzyc wszystkiemu co mowi telewizja, poczytaj troche czym jest islam. Nie wierze, ze jakikolwiek myslacy czlowiek moze bronic kozojebcow. Nasza cywilizacja upada. hno:


----------



## Asinus

^^
KNP - brig na 3 tygodnie za rasizm.


----------



## Asinus

darols said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=110707171&postcount=11867
> 
> Kolegę z Krakowa trochę poniosło a to już jego nie pierwszy wybryk (mogę odnaleźć inne "kwiatki" tego autora) i obrażanie mieszkańców Warszawy. Nie podoba mu się też, że osoby z innego miasta wypowiadają się w wątku o JEGO mieście.


Jabadaba - ostrzeżenie.


----------



## michael_siberia

Nicpoń awansował ze zbrigowanego do zbanowanego. Jak miło


----------



## k%

Jak się zakłada na brigu 2 konto, pisze posty i się tym jeszcze jawnie chwali to nie należy się dziwić takim awansom.


----------



## michael_siberia

A gdzie to pisał?


----------



## chauffeur

michael_siberia said:


> A gdzie to pisał?


Chyba w wątku o stosunkach polsko-białoruskich.


----------



## k%

dokładnie tak, screen z wyciętego posta.


----------



## demmat

Idiota :lol:


----------



## Asinus

Brig był po jego insynuacjach na temat rzekomo żydowskiego czy też "rasowo" dagestańskiego pochodzenia Ukraińca zamordowanego na dniach przez milicję. Ale ogólnie to grabił sobie od dawna. 99% działalności w wątkach politycznych, tylko 4 (sic!) posty poza klub forum. W tej działalności uskuteczniał jakieś dziwne ekstremistyczne poglądy. Poza tym niezrozumiały, chaotyczny styl wypowiadania się i rażące lekceważenie dla zasad interpunkcji.


----------



## Sasza

Czy można zrobić coś z markusem? Ostatnio wylazł poza PHP i trolluje w polskim i międzynarodowym wątku o Ukrainie, a jego posty polegają głównie na kopiuj wklej + nowy komentarz w starym stylu. Nawet na międzynarodowym ktoś zauważył, że pisze jak zdarta płyta.


----------



## Bastian.

No co, dawno briga nie miał i zapomniał jak to jest go mieć, czy to fajne uczucie czy nie miłe.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Asinus said:


> Brig był po jego insynuacjach na temat rzekomo żydowskiego czy też "rasowo" dagestańskiego pochodzenia Ukraińca zamordowanego na dniach przez milicję. Ale ogólnie to grabił sobie od dawna. 99% działalności w wątkach politycznych, tylko 4 (sic!) posty poza klub forum. W tej działalności uskuteczniał jakieś dziwne ekstremistyczne poglądy. Poza tym niezrozumiały, chaotyczny styl wypowiadania się i rażące lekceważenie dla zasad interpunkcji.


i pewnie jeszcze cztery w księgach... swoją drogą jestem pewien, że to reinkarnacja. Przecież nikt nowy nie rejestruje się, żeby pisać w HP zwłaszcza, że jako nie-użytkownik nie widzi, że coś takiego istnieje.


----------



## markus1234

Sasza said:


> Czy można zrobić coś z markusem?


Ja wygłaszam poglądy na temat protestu i mam do tego prawo tak jak i ty. Możesz się z nimi zgadzać lub nie, i tyle.

Natomiast wyzywanie mnie od trolli i osobiste wycieczki tego typu, 



Sasza said:


> Poznaj robaczku historię.


sobie daruj na przyszłość.


----------



## Sasza

Na temat udokumentowanych zdarzeń, nie można wyrazić poglądu (pogląd można wyrazić co do interpretacji tych zdarzeń albo samemu taką interpretację stworzyć), ale ty zwykłeś tworzyć nowe "fakty", tak jak z tymi milionami na ulicach. Także, nie daruje.


----------



## Mruczek

Asinus said:


> Brig był po jego insynuacjach na temat rzekomo żydowskiego czy też "rasowo" dagestańskiego pochodzenia Ukraińca zamordowanego na dniach przez milicję. Ale ogólnie to grabił sobie od dawna. 99% działalności w wątkach politycznych, tylko 4 (sic!) posty poza klub forum. *W tej działalności uskuteczniał jakieś dziwne ekstremistyczne poglądy. Poza tym niezrozumiały, chaotyczny styl wypowiadania się i rażące lekceważenie dla zasad interpunkcji*.


Byłbyś prawdziwym postrachem parlamentarzystów


----------



## Bastian.

*Asinus* na ministra!


----------



## Han Solo

^^ chyba raczej na marszałka


----------



## pmaciej7

Amitherei said:


> dobrze że to Rosja i że grozi tam kula każdemu ekologowi w łeb


3 dni.


----------



## Han Solo

^^ oj tam, ironia, żart, sarkazm z lekką nutą prawdy. It's no big deal.


----------



## pmaciej7

Od 1940 roku mojej rodziny nie śmieszą żarty, że ktoś w Rosji dostał kulę w łeb.


----------



## Amitherei

Gwoli wyjaśnień: Moi pradziadkowie przeszli przez komin w Oświęcimiu a dom poszedł na części zamienne dla baraków. 

Mimo to nie wnioskuję do administracji o zamknięcie wątków takich jak "czemu niemcy...", "PHP.." czy "stosunki polsko niemieckie." ani nie obrażam się na innych userów piszących IRONICZNIE (tak jak ja to uczyniłem).

Napisałem posta, za którego dostałem bana w takim tonie że Rosja nie daje się szantażować ekologom tak jak to ma miejsce w Europie (Polsce również) przez co tracimy setki milionów złotych (vel rospuda).

zresztą nvm, było minęło i co miałem napisać na priv do pmaciej7 to zrobiłem.


----------



## Mruczek

Amitherei said:


> Gwoli wyjaśnień: Moi pradziadkowie przeszli przez komin w Oświęcimiu a dom poszedł na części zamienne dla baraków.
> 
> Mimo to nie wnioskuję do administracji o zamknięcie wątków takich jak "czemu niemcy...", "PHP.." czy "stosunki polsko niemieckie." ani nie obrażam się na innych userów piszących IRONICZNIE (tak jak ja to uczyniłem).
> 
> Napisałem posta, za którego dostałem bana w takim tonie że *Rosja nie daje się szantażować ekologom tak jak to ma miejsce w Europie (Polsce również) przez co tracimy setki milionów złotych (vel rospuda).*


Za proliferację tych bredni to w zasadzie powinny być kolejne 3 dni:troll:


----------



## Amitherei

A ja przepraszam czy nie piszę prawdy? Nie wtrącili ekologów do więzienia za akcję na ich terenie?

Wyobrażasz sobie co by było jakby np Polska albo Francja wsadziła ekologów do pierdla?

no właśnie... Dyskutuję merytorycznie a nie ambicjonalnie lub ideowo. Tam gdzie się wkrada cień jakichkolwiek idei wyższych zwanych chorymi ambicjami nie ma miejsca na dyskusję merytoryczną. 

Dlatego proszę się odnieść Mruczku do moich słów i odpowiedzieć na pytanie "czy nie mam racji ?".

http://www.tvn24.pl/wiadomosci-ze-swiata,2/kolejny-aktywista-ekolog-aresztowany-w-soczi,394985.html
http://swiat.newsweek.pl/greenpeace...e-barentsa-newsweek-pl,artykuly,277580,1.html


----------



## pmaciej7

Równie dobrze mógłbyś napisać, że Hitler nie dawał się ekologom, tylko odsyłał ich do obozów koncentracyjnych. Prawdziwe, a do tego superironiczne, superśmieszne, supermerytoryczne.

Pomijam już tu, że pomiędzy aresztowaniem a kulą w łeb jest jednak spora różnica.

A już kompletnie nie rozumiem, że z jednej strony pochwalasz putinowskie metody, a z drugiej płaczesz z powodu trzydniowego briga.


----------



## k%

widzę, że sytuacja napięta jak plandeka na żuku :troll:


----------



## Mruczek

Amitherei said:


> Dlatego proszę się odnieść Mruczku do moich słów i odpowiedzieć na pytanie "czy nie mam racji ?".


W kwestii tego, że aresztowali ekologów w Rosji to masz rację, tzn. napisałeś prawdę, że ich aresztowali, względnie zatrzymali. 

W kwestii Rospudy nie masz racji. Odsyłam do wątku o Via Baltica w poddziale drogowym.


----------



## Han Solo

^^ ale to mało ważne jest, kto ma racje w sprawie Rospudy. Ważniejsze jest, czy się należał brig, nie się może jednak nie należał.


----------



## Amitherei

pmaciej7 said:


> A już kompletnie nie rozumiem, że z jednej strony pochwalasz putinowskie metody, a z drugiej płaczesz z powodu trzydniowego briga.


Macieju nie płaczę, oj naprawdę uwierz mi :hug:

Napisałem, że naprawdę rozumiem o czym piszesz tylko ubolewam nad dość, hmmm takim wątłym powodem i nic więcej. O wiele większy "hardkor" jest czytając poranne PHP 

Ale jak napisałem, było minęło i się nie powtórzy. Aby nie ciągnąć to odpowiem Mruczasowi na priv.


----------



## 625

Jak chcecie pogadać o ekologach, zapraszam do wątku o obwodnicy wschodniej Wrocławia, gdzie okazało się, że ekologami są urzędnicy, którzy zarobili na sprzedaży ziemi wzdłuż wyznaczonej przez siebie trasy pod mieszkaniówkę, wciskając kit, że to tylko dróżka powiatowa.


----------



## pmaciej7

*Soczi 2014*

Złote medale (14 dni) - Białostoczanin, ANDY*krk


----------



## Han Solo

pmaciej7 said:


> Złote medale (14 dni) - Białostoczanin, ANDY*krk


Za co konkretnie?


----------



## bloniaq_s8

za gułagi etc.


----------



## krystiand

I strzelanie w tył głowy


----------



## BRV

Witam, wydaje mi się, że za takie sformułowanie powinno być jakieś słowne upomnienie (nie chodzi mi o żadne bringi itd.). Jadnak troche nie na miejscu komentarz.
wątek o lotnisku Katowice-Pyrzowice:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=210270&page=259

post numer 5164 (reakcja na kilka postów wcześniejszych).



Lokalny Wataszka said:


> Widzę, że chłopaki pachnacy inaczej, a tak na marginesie jak można nazwać 16 tys 64 złote na rok sponsoringiem dla takiego lotnisko to faktycznie potężna kasa


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Oczywiście, wszystko ma swoje granice. Póki co bez bana


----------



## Zegarkowy

Proszę o odpoczynek dla usera katowicer za wypowiedź http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=111297102&postcount=1522


> Po raz setny słucham Pana Zimocha z wczorajszego konkursu. I ciary są za każdym razem. Jest mistrzem w tym co robi. Niech kurzajewskie i inne tego typu szumowiny się uczą prawdziwego komentarza sportowego.


3 dni - pm7


----------



## Han Solo

^^

ej, no nie przeginacie troche ??


----------



## Eyk88

Przynajmniej nauczy się pisać nazwiska z dużej litery. I może spojrzy do słownika co oznacza słowo "szumowina". 

Wyrok-3 dni nie jest jakiś tam wysoki. To tylko brig.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Han Solo said:


> ^^
> 
> ej, no nie przeginacie troche ??


Niestety znaleźliśmy też materiały pedofilskie na jego dysku oraz szczątki jakiegoś zwierzęcia (kurczaka?) na jego biurku. Sprawdzamy również hipotezy o udziale w zabójstwie Papały oraz chodzeniu bez czapki zimą. W tym kontekście te 3 dni to bardzo mało.


----------



## .kp

^^ Zdajesz sobie sprawę z tego, że nawet ujęte w konwencję sugerowanie, że ktoś posiada materiały pedofilskie jest daleko posuniętym nadużyciem? Powinna tu obowiązywać zasada czystych rąk, którą Betonie właśnie pogwałciłeś.


----------



## 625

.kp said:


> ^^ Zdajesz sobie sprawę z tego, że nawet ujęte w konwencję sugerowanie, że ktoś posiada materiały pedofilskie jest daleko posuniętym nadużyciem? Powinna tu obowiązywać zasada czystych rąk, którą Betonie właśnie pogwałciłeś.


Obawiam się, że pogwałcił materiały pedofilskie w postaci szczątków ludzkich w postaci wyrwanego zęba.


----------



## .kp

Żarty są śmieszne wtedy kiedy są śmieszne.


----------



## Sasza

.kp said:


> Żarty są śmieszne wtedy kiedy są śmieszne.


To, że ciebie nie śmieszy, nie znaczy że innych też nie śmieszy.


----------



## .kp

^^ Hłe, hłe... Boki zrywać.


----------



## Bastian.

Oj już nie przesadzaj, to że się żartuje nie znaczy że potem na poważnie będzie się kogoś posądzać o pedofilię.


----------



## Eyk88

Bastian. said:


> Oj już nie przesadzaj, to że się żartuje nie znaczy że potem na poważnie będzie się kogoś posądzać o pedofilię.


----------



## Tomczyna

Stary, dobry znajomy wpadł z wizytą


----------



## dexter2

Ekhm, http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=111463456&postcount=20498


----------



## Asinus

^^
lenin - ostrzeżenie, post wykasowany.


----------



## Han Solo

Asinus said:


> ^^
> lenin - ostrzeżenie, post wykasowany.


Kiedyś pewnie to samo musiał powiedzieć tow. Stalin


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Wnoszę o briga dla użytkownika _Mort_ za kolejne już politykowanie w wątkach typu czas na śmiech, dziwne szokujące etc.... 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=111506734&postcount=55009


----------



## 625

bloniaq_s8 said:


> Wnoszę o briga dla użytkownika _Mort_ za kolejne już politykowanie w wątkach typu czas na śmiech, dziwne szokujące etc....
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=111506734&postcount=55009


Miesiąc. Nie będzie kolejnego briga.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

625 said:


> Miesiąc. Nie będzie kolejnego briga.


o i dostało mi się 
z pm


_Mort_ said:


> O konfidencik się znalazł idź się poskarż pani od przyrody że ktoś ci przeszkodził w internetach albo leć na komendę :lol: nara szkoda pisać coś sensownego na taką dziecko neostrady..


----------



## pmaciej7

"Szkoda pisać coś sensownego" to chyba jego dewiza na forum.


----------



## 625

625 said:


> Miesiąc. Nie będzie kolejnego briga.


No i sam chciał.


----------



## kowbojPL

Chciałbym, żeby ktoś zainteresował się kolegą *wojtas7*.

Z dzisiaj, od tego posta: #6982

Wczoraj zaczął OT w tym wątku, rzucał jakimiś wyssanymi z palca teoriami i liczbami, a jak powiedziałem 'sprawdzam' to powiedział, że nie będzie dyskutował na takim poziomie.

I od kilku dni atakuje personalnie w wątku o parkowaniu kolegę, który może i ma momentami dziwne pomysły, to na pewno nie można mu zarzucić kultury wypowiedzi.
Przykłady: 1, 2, 3, 4 i 5 (chamstwo do potęgi).

Nie jedna osoba w tych wątkach już mu zwróciła uwagę na poziom wypowiedzi, nie raz ktoś mu napisał, że to nie onet, a on dalej.


----------



## pmaciej7

Ja bym się raczej jego oponentem zajął :|


----------



## Bastian.

*kowbojPL* ma trochę racji. *wojtas* nie potrzebnie porównywał *cezman*a do Antoniego M, trochę to chamskie było. Uwagę mu zwrócić można.


----------



## Adolf Warski

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=111600523&postcount=20705
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=111597662&postcount=4493

Z uwagi na umyślność czynu, wnoszę o briga.


----------



## Redzio

IMO wystarczy ostrzeżenie z uwagi na ''wiek'' użytkownika. Zresztą to co robił nie było specjalnie szkodliwe.


----------



## k%

dam briga Maff'owi, że to polubił... :sly:


----------



## alek

pmaciej7 idź do Trybuny Ludu z takim moderowaniem. Nadajesz się.


----------



## pmaciej7

Jeżeli miało mnie to obrazić (taki był zamiar, nie?), to za obrażanie 30 dni.


----------



## k%

Niemiaszki i Ruskie Kacapy też się na to złożyły jakby ktoś miał pretensje, że za długo.


----------



## pmaciej7

bastex - 3 razy kasowałem mu sygnaturę i ostrzegłem go, żeby nie wykorzystywał forum do robienia kariery politycznej. Nie posłuchał. Ban.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Przypomnę, że bastex był warunkowo po tym jak zaspamował 17 wątków swoimi apelami, dałem briga, po czym założył kilkanaście kont, z których spamował dalej.


----------



## 625

Jeszcze nikt nie był tak bezczelny, aby połączyć spam z polityką poza php i to we własnym interesie.


----------



## Zapaleniec

Dziwna sprawa. Ktoś się podszywa pod user'a Nowawarszawa

i założył konto:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1133427

To pierwsze jest w posiadaniu adminów fanpejdżu 
https://www.facebook.com/warszawaodnowa

To drugie jest stworzone dla Briga. : ]

Prosiłbym o interwencję bo wprowadza to zamieszanie i nieprawidziwe informacje.


----------



## hif

wątek piłkarski i widać cały czas niektórzy mają problem z tym, żeby zrozumieć, na jakich zasadach on na tym forum działa:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=111637947&postcount=12544



calab said:


> Trafil leszek na brzoze?


----------



## deamon82

Zapaleniec said:


> To drugie jest stworzone dla Briga. : ]


Tymbardziej, że tytuł wątku brzmi 'Wieżowiec w miejscu pawilonu Emilia *[Nadzór specjalny=brigi bez ostrzeżeń]*', powinien dostać briga.


----------



## BlazD

Wiem, że to Hyde Park, ale to już chyba przesada:



> Weź se chopie wyryj to na czole i nie pier...troll


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=111663652&postcount=89


----------



## evertonfans2012

Zróbcie porządek z tymi kontami - raz jest Nowa Wa-wa, później Nowawarszawa, a teraz Nowa Wa-wa pl

Cztery ostatnie posty w wątku i trzy nazwy konta :bash:

W tym wątku taka sama sytuacja: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1549612&page=63


----------



## markus1234

Ten caly portal sie kompletnie skompromitowal.

Tam działa chyba roody102. Wiec niech pisze pod swoim nickiem i przedstawia konkrety, a niech nie robią cyrku.

"Poznacie projekt, już za chwilę, już za momencik".... jak Pankracy lol.


----------



## markfos

Komentarze tego użytkownika do dzisiejszego banera

VitT89

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1129346



> stupid gypsie bulgarians and polaks...





> ukranians are huns=barbarians and subhumans!


----------



## Asinus

^^ Miesięczny ban.


----------



## Adolf Warski

Za co ma briga Tomasz M. Bladyniec?


----------



## jose valderama

Za pisanie na rosyjskim forum po anglikańsku.


----------



## michael_siberia

LOL


----------



## pmaciej7

Adolf Warski said:


> Za co ma briga Tomasz M. Bladyniec?


Na rosyjskim forum. Ale nie za pisanie po angielsku.


----------



## Tomeyk

Pewnie za mowę nienawiści.


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał

Wydaje mi się że tego typu insynuacje i aluzje pod adresem innego użytkownika zasługują na reakcję administracji...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=111869540&postcount=10108

Załatwione  
k%


----------



## bloniaq_s8

za co Auto ma briga?


----------



## pmaciej7

^^ _Trolling and reposting a deleted post _


----------



## Sasza

Czy można by coś zrobić z moderatorem Singidunum? Nie mówię o jakichś brigach czy banie, ale dość aktywnie prowokuje w międzynarodowym wątku o Ukrainie. Z resztą fajnie by było jakby ktoś zrobił tam porządek, bo moderacja niby jest, ale wybiórcza i wygląda to tak, że kto pierwszy wejdzie do wątku popierający jedną albo drugą stronę, ten kasuje posty drugiej strony.


----------



## Tomeyk

bumblee said:


> To teraz Polacy podziękujcie Kaczyńskiemu odczujecie co znaczy nienawiść ruskich a tak mordami kłapiecie na Izrael że bandyci że izolują średniowieczną hołotę która w imię jakiegoś boga chce zniszczenia ludności która przez wieki jest gnębiona przez wszystkich . Jeszcze na kolanach będziecie błagać Żydów o pomoc bo ten wasz Watykan tylko was okrada jak okradł żydów polaków i inne narody europejskie w zamian za wywózkę hitlerowców do Argentyny i nie drwijcie ze mnie bo wam mówię prawdę , czarne sukienki gwałcą wasze dzieci za wafelki obiecują gruszki na wierzbie a ruscy was wytępią kto wam pomoże ? , biały nietoperz z Watykanu ?



Eeee, tak w sumie się zastanawiałem, czy wrzucić to tutaj czy do Dziwne, szokujące, ciekawe...


----------



## Asinus

^^ Ban + kasacja postoteki.


----------



## kowbojPL

Uważam za niesprawiedliwość fakt, iż mój post z wątku o Ukrainie zniknął


----------



## Asinus

Przejrzałem 10 stron wstecz i nie znalazłem wśród usuniętych postów żadnego Twojego.


----------



## kowbojPL

Przepraszam, masz rację 
Jestem zmęczony, widocznie musiałem go przeoczyć, czas kończyć forumowanie i iść spać.


----------



## bad455

Wrzucam tu, bo do kolejowej księgi rzadko ktoś zagląda, a takie teksty nie powinny za długo na forum wisieć hno:


sekelsenmat said:


> Nie mogę pisać że to wina partia rządząca w Polsce od 7 lat, bo wtedy lodzer.m skasuja moje posty, wiec jestem calkowity, 120% pewny że PKP Intercity stracił 20% pasażerów w tylko 1 rok z winna Hitler! Adolf jest premier w Polsce od 7 lat i tylko on może zmienić minister transportu na bardziej pro-kolejowy minister.


----------



## 625

^^
Sugerowanie współpracy z Gazpromem mi też się nie podoba  3 dni


----------



## osiedle6

Adolf Warski said:


> ^^ Koleś jest nie do końca ten, ale mimo wszystko - człowiek chciał uratować miasto przed galerią handlową. A jeleniogórzanie mają wyraźne kompleksy i dla mirażu pseudo-metropolitalności chcą sobie doniszczyć centrum.


Nie jest to miejsce na repliki (są stosowne wątki), ale taki post, jak powyższy, się pojawił zatem wymaga sprostowania. Szczególnie, że zalajkował go *tutaj* nawet sam *625*.

Serwis21, a raczej grupa cwaniaczków warszawskich, to pseudoekolodzy, których jedynym celem jest bezczelne wyciąganie pieniędzy od inwestorów. Nie chcę nawet przytaczac tych absurdalnych argumentów "obrońców mieszkańców Jeleniej Góry". Niech sobie każdy pogrzebie w tym kale, jeśli ma ochotę.

Koledze Warskiemu zaś przypomnę, że Galeria Sudecka mieści się na peryferiach miasta (dalej się już nie da) , a w centrum(?) ma powstać Galeria Nowy Rynek. Warto poznać choć w elementarnym zakresie miasto, o problemach którego chce się dyskutować.
Żenujące i obraźliwe zdanie o rzekomych kompleksach jeleniogórzan litościwie oleję.

Chroń mnie Panie od "przyjaciół", z wrogami sam sobie poradzę.


----------



## 625

osiedle6 said:


> Nie chcę nawet przytaczac tych absurdalnych argumentów "obrońców mieszkańców Jeleniej Góry".


To jak mamy rozważać Twoje wnioski, skoro nie przedstawiasz argumentów?


----------



## osiedle6

625 said:


> To jak mamy rozważać Twoje wnioski, skoro nie przedstawiasz argumentów?


Nie wyciągałem żadnych wniosków ani nie przedstawiałem własnych argumentów.
Powielać pseudoargumentów serwisu21 nie zamierzam, jest wujek google dla zainteresowanych.
Czy to przypadkiem nie Ty wywaliłeś te brednie i zbanowałeś ów Serwis24?


----------



## michael_siberia

Beton ich wywalił.


----------



## Mister_MR.

pmaciej7 said:


> Założył drugie konto, które zbanowałem - w tym momencie powinien dostać też bana na pierwsze, co jakimś cudem mi umknęło.
> 
> Niezrażony tym założył trzecie konto. To się pożegnaliśmy.
> 
> Drugie i trzecie konto były niezmiernie trudne do wykrycia, bo nazywały się mastah0r i mastah0r1.


Dopiero teraz zauważyłem. Ale żeby taki doświadczony, obecny tyle czasu i co za tym idzie - pewnie dobrze znający tutejsze zwyczaje i zasady forumowicz chwytał się takich metod typowych dla trolla, który tych postów ma nie kilka tysięcy a od 0 co najwyżej do 100? :lol:
Pewnie mu się znudziło.


----------



## pmaciej7

Z tych postów, które ja czytałem, znaczna część ocierała się o trolling, także... ten tego... hmmm...

Są ludzie, którzy żyją obok zasad. Do pewnego momentu nie zwraca się na to uwagi, ale od pewnego momentu takie zachowanie zaczyna irytować, zwłaszcza jeśli efektem przymykania oka jest rozuchwalenie. Zwykle kończy się smutno.


----------



## Starver

dominobb said:


> Przepraszam wszystkich Małopolan i Podhalan, ale jeśli decyzja o znacznym odsunięciu (rezygnacji?) z budowy tego odcinka okazałaby się zgodna z prawdą - bardzo bym się cieszył.





Wertyder said:


> Ale po co te zaczepki?
> Powinieneś za to dostać ostrzeżenie.





dominobb said:


> Nie zaczepki, tylko wyrażenie swojej opinii.


Czy takie _merytoryczne_ wypowiedzi mieszczą się w granicach briga? :nuts:


----------



## Tomeyk

Oj tam oj tam, przecież jakąkolwiek inwestycję drogową w Małopolsce można krytykować (prowokując). 
Brigami i zamykaniem wątków powinny być karane tylko narzekania Małopolan na traktowanie przez centralę.


----------



## Starver

Mimo wszystko malkontenctwo jest jak epidemia, trzeba ją stłamsić w zarodku. Znalazł się jeden mądry, przyjdzie i drugi, aż w końcu co drugi post będzie w stylu "Nie bo nie i ch*j Ci do tego. Podaj adres to załatwimy to po męsku"


----------



## Tomeyk

Hm, można to nazwać malkontenctwem, ale co pozostaje Małopolanom jak nie narzekanie? Jeśli taka jest rzeczywistość, to nie ma się co na nią obrażać - ciężko być optymistą i rzeczowo dyskutować o postępach robót, gdy jedyne wiadomości to odsuwanie przetargu o 2 lata czy też regularne przesuwanie otwarcia ofert z miesiąca na miesiąc.


----------



## michael_siberia

Takie rzeczy to raczej w drogowej księdze, Starver


----------



## pmaciej7

Tomeyk said:


> Hm, można to nazwać malkontenctwem, ale co pozostaje Małopolanom jak nie narzekanie?


To może niech narzekają na onecie.


----------



## BlazD

Ja bym się takim panem z multikontem zainteresował. Przechodził obok, z tragarzami.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=112636486&postcount=16661

pa pa - pm7


----------



## Sasza

Kolejny z rosyjskiego forum.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=112640151&postcount=16700


----------



## Hipolit

Sasza said:


> Kolejny z rosyjskiego forum.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=112640151&postcount=16700


Tenże sam nie może sobie znaleźć miejsca? http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=112673479&postcount=16936

Czy można prosić P.T Stosowne Osoby o interwencję?


----------



## Zegarkowy

Hipolit said:


> Tenże sam nie może sobie znaleźć miejsca? http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=112673479&postcount=16936
> 
> Czy można prosić P.T Stosowne Osoby o interwencję?


Przyłączam się do tej prośby... niech ktoś go usunie, zbanuje najlepiej bo to co on wypisuje... brak słów hno:


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Jego kolejny popis:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=112673479&postcount=16936



> Yes, it is. I see no reason why he would have invented it. Everyone knows that the Maidan was organized with the help of U.S. intelligence and partly on their money, another part gave the oligarchs (Kolomojsky, Poroshenko and others). Nuland voiced figure of $ 5 billion. This fact is even in Poland is difficult to deny. And Poland first U.S. ally, your policies have been on the Maidan, hard to deny it. *Secondly Poland as Russia is interested in the collapse of Ukraine. And for this position you are our allies*.


Mods halp pliis


----------



## CIA

^^
Juz postulowałem, aby w tytule wątku dać informację, że "tutaj wypisujemy tylko propagandowe hasła antyrosyjskie, wszelkie przejawy obiektywizmu lub co gorzej hasła prorosyjskie = brig" W przeciwnym razie ten wątek w ogóle nie ma sensu, bo wszycy niezgadzajacy sie z przewodnią linią propagandy są brigowani.


----------



## desmo

Czy wg. Ciebie radziecka rosyjska propaganda to 'przejaw obiektywizmu'?


----------



## Bartas2004

Budowlaniec said:


> @CIA
> Chyba daj sobie spokój to nie ma sensu.
> Niestety w tym temacie wypowiada sie ciągle ja wiem, z 20 użytkowników, którzy jak kury domowe paplają ciągle o tym samym i nie przyjmują innych argumentów. Czyste kółko wzajemnej adoracji. Nawet moderatorzy temu przyklaskują. Jak to się czyta to jak typowa antyrosyjska propaganda. Ja sam zostałem wyzwany od agentów i zostałem zbanowany na ten temat. Szkoda twojego zdrowia odpuść sobie a oni niech biją sobie brawa niczym klakierzy. I tak im niczego nie wytłumaczysz.


W życiu bym nie przypuszczał że dam ci lajka za cokolwiek związanego z wątkiem "stosunki polsko-ukraińskie" ale masz racje tutaj. Tamten wątek to farsa. Dyskusje w sumie opóźnione o parę kroków w stosunku do rzeczywistości. Rzeczywiście głównie pokazywana jedna strona medalu i zakłamywana rzeczywistość w podobny sposób jak to na forum i naszych rosyjskich kolegów. Tyle że w drugą stronę. Bezsensowny zakaz dyskutowania o rozbiorach. Choć ten rozbiór jest faktem. Zachód już nie żąda wycofania się Rosji z Krymu, zachód żąda wycofania wojsk z granicy, bo nie chce wojny w Europie. O Krym to się co najwyżej Ukraina upomina. 
Najśmieszniejsze jest to, że dyskutujący tam nawet nie próbują spojrzeć na sprawy tam pisane z innej od swojej strony. Nie potrafią przyjąć do wiadomości że Putin niestety rozegrał całą sytuację jak chciał. Pojawił się rusek chcący coś tam przekazać, można było go wysłuchać, wiadomo że nikogo by nie przekonał, ale zawsze można na całość spojrzeć id tej drugiej strony. Ale dostał bana, bo rusek no i o rozbiorach gadał a tak w ogóle to agentem był. 

Nie to, żebym się nagle z tobą zgadzał w stosunku do tego co kiedyś pisałeś tam, ale obecnie to piszący tam przeginają w drugą stronę jak ty kiedyś na tą stronę prorosyjską. I najśmieszniejsze w tym, a raczej najsmutniejsze że w części spraw wtedy miałeś jednak rację (przebiegu konfliktu).

Zmienić nazwę wątku na taki jak tu była porównywana, bo o stosunkach to tam już prawie nic nie ma. I pozwolić również pisać tam "ruskim agentom". Oczywiście w granicach zdrowego umiaru. Pozwolić rozmawiać o rozbiorach i nie każdego uważającego, że Putin na dziś całość rozgrywa dobrze lub bardzo dobrze nazywać ruskim agentem. A jak jakiś kolejny ruski będzie chciał tam coś popisać, pozwolić mu. Warto przecież poznać wroga, a może nawet uda się mu trochę ten wyprany mózg nastawić na odpowiednie fale i zasiać wątpliwość.

Tak na deser:

http://wyborcza.pl/1,75477,15684275...m_content=cukierek1&utm_campaign=wyborcza#Cuk



> Trzeba zwalczać przeciwnika w każdy możliwy sposób - *mówią młode Ukrainki *odmawiające seksu Rosjanom. Akcja "Nie daj Ruskiemu" rozsierdziła już rosyjskich nacjonalistów i odbiła się szerokim echem w internecie.


potem jest jeszcze o tym że to aktywistki itp.

http://www.sevastopol.su/world.php?id=59440

To samo tylko w mediach po ciemnej stronie mocy. 

Tu już młode Ukrainki i aktywistki są nazywane prostytutkami. No i kto ma rację? 

I tak nam tą całą sytuację przedstawiają w mediach. Czarno-biało. Dlatego potrzeba trochę i białego i czarnego by wychwycić trochę szarości i by można było coś ciekawego sie dowiedzieć.


----------



## Asinus

Tytuł wątku jest "stosunki" dla zachowania spójności z pozostałymi tematami o naszych sąsiadach. Oczywiście nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie temu żeby swoim zakresem tematycznym te wątki obejmowały całość spraw związanych z danym krajem, a nie tylko relacje z Polską. Ale z przyczyn systematycznych wszystkie te wątki powinny mieć nazwy ujednolicone tak jak jest to obecnie.


----------



## Han Solo

> Jak to się czyta to jak typowa antyrosyjska propaganda.


Fakt, historia Europy jest pełna antyrosyjskiej propagandy.


----------



## db91

Jeśli mogę prosić o uspokojenie/krótką przerwę na przemyślenia dla tego użytkownika:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=112727302&postcount=14696
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=112730165&postcount=14711

Nie dość że nie reaguje na prośby innych użytkowników o trollowanie to jeszcze zaczyna i prowokuje bezsensowne dyskusje dodatkowo jak w powyższych postach nazywając ludzi "kretynami". Dodatkowo nic nie wnosi do wątku krytykując innych użytkowników.


----------



## drugastrona

:lol: Ja zaczynam dyskusje? Twierdzisz, że te dwa posty to ja napisałem? 



db91 said:


> LEGIA ZAGRAŁA SŁABO, ale zwykle jej pomagają jak dzisiaj więc też wygrali...
> 
> [...]
> 
> Ja liczę na pewną sprawiedliwość i to, że ktoś przestanie w końcu pomagać Legii...





thompsongda said:


> Weź nie rób z siebie idioty. Nie od dziś wiadomo, że Legia to ulubieńcy sędziów i dziennikarzy.


Jak śmiesz pisać takie bezczelne kłamstwa hno:


----------



## db91

To tylko stwierdzenia, nie masz prawa podważać opinii innych(większości) obrażając ich - nie trolluj w kolejnym miejscu. Ja z Tobą dyskusję zakończyłem.


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Nie, to tak nie działa. Jeżeli zarzucasz komuś przestępstwo, to TY masz obowiązek je udowodnić. Po prostu na tym forum są inne standardy prowadzenia dyskusji. Tutaj dyskutuje się merytorycznie, a nie szasta insynuacjami.


----------



## db91

Na razie to Ty w wątku piłkarskim obrzucasz winą innych i im udowadniasz coś czego nie potrafisz udowodnić. NIE WNOSISZ NIC - więc co nie mów o merytorycznej dyskusji, z Tobą się nie da... Twoje argumenty brzmią - jest tak "bo ja tak sądzę" i tak ma być i to jest prawda objawiona.


----------



## pmaciej7

A mówiłem: wywalić z tego forum wątki piłkarskie w kosmos :|


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Ale szanowny moderatorze: prosiłbym o jakąkolwiek decyzję. W jedną albo w drugą stronę. Każdy wyrok przyjmę na klatę  Chciałem prosić o interpretację, czy można sobie pisać o spiskach (czyli de facto zarzucać istnienie zorganizowanej grupy przestępczej) nie mając żadnych dowodów, czy też nie można. Jeżeli można - to proszę o wyraźne zezwolenie.


----------



## db91

Ale lizodupiec z Ciebie no nie mogę  Raczej nikt nie mówi o zorganizowanej grupie przestępczej człowieku...


----------



## Eyk88

Możecie kończyć już ten teatrzyk?


----------



## Budowlaniec

pmaciej7 said:


> A mówiłem: wywalić z tego forum wątki piłkarskie w kosmos :|


Nie.

pmaciej7 nie jesteś sam na tym forum. Ono jest dla użytkowników. Jak uważasz, że dla moderatorów tylko, to prosze nie wchodź do Klub forum, a zostaw go nam a sam zajmij się działami stricte związanymi z wieżowcami takimi jak A2 czy S3
Równie dobrze dla mnie można wywalić cały dział PHP przecież nie ma nic związanego z wieżowcami.

@drugastrona. Odpuść sobie w końcu bo to już się robi nudne. Przez Ciebie wątek został zamknięty. Jak go otworzą to proszę abyś się w nim nie wypowiadał, tak jak mi zabronili w dziale o Ukrainie. 
Jesli Twój taki głos nie jest mile widziany w temacie to się nie wpycha na siłę w dyskusję.


----------



## partyzantka

Wiesz co, to jest forum o architekturze, urbanistyce, inwestycjach, a nie o wszystkim innym i zasadniczo wątki piłkarskie, co wynika z regulaminu, są i tak dobrą wolą modów, tak więc nie musisz się czepiać Macieja.
To samo dotyczy PHP, wątku o kotach, studiach i kozetek 
Co ciekawe, gdy są skargi na wątki pozamerytoryczne, to głównie sport albo polityka.


----------



## drugastrona

Budowlaniec said:


> @drugastrona. Odpuść sobie w końcu bo to już się robi nudne. Przez Ciebie wątek został zamknięty. Jak go otworzą to proszę abyś się w nim nie wypowiadał, tak jak mi zabronili w dziale o Ukrainie.
> Jesli Twój taki głos nie jest mile widziany w temacie to się nie wpycha na siłę w dyskusję.


Nie przeze mnie tylko przez trolli wierzących w spiski. Jeżeli tacy jak db91 mają pisać swoje teorie spiskowe, zamiast dyskutować o piłce, to lepiej żeby ten wątek pozostał zamknięty.


----------



## EGOista

^^

Pamiętam jak dziś, jak płakałeś przez kilka stron wątku że Musiał oszukał Legię w Gdańsku bo jego rodzina pracuje w Wiśle...


----------



## db91

Ojej jaki pokrzywdzony, wszyscy winni tylko nie on, no straszne. Lecz się człowieku widzisz, ze ludzie Ciebie nie chcą to się nie pchaj, to nie tylko moje zdanie, po prostu ja zareagowałem, a nie czekałem aż dalej będziesz pisał swoje farmazony. Polecam świeże powietrze na odstresowanie, bo cały dzień siedzisz na tym forum i trollujesz.



EGOista said:


> ^^
> 
> Pamiętam jak dziś, jak płakałeś przez kilka stron wątku że Musiał oszukał Legię w Gdańsku bo jego rodzina pracuje w Wiśle...


Mnie wtedy nie było, ale to chyba zamyka temat Twojego bytu na forum piłkarskim. Jak widać zapomniał wół jak cielęciem był, na szczęście mamy rozstrzygnięcie kto jest trollem. Pozdrawiam i zmykam stąd, bo nie warto śmiecić przez tego człowieka.


----------



## EGOista

Generalnie to obaj moglibyście sobie już odpuścić to pisanie. Przynajmniej ze sobą nawzajem.


----------



## pmaciej7

Budowlaniec said:


> Nie.
> 
> pmaciej7 nie jesteś sam na tym forum. Ono jest dla użytkowników. Jak uważasz, że dla moderatorów tylko, to prosze nie wchodź do Klub forum, a zostaw go nam a sam zajmij się działami stricte związanymi z wieżowcami takimi jak A2 czy S3


To tak dla przypomnienia z regulaminu forum:

_• Finally, this section is for Urbanism, architecture, skylines, infrastructure and anything relating to the built environment. If you do not care about these issues, then SSC is not the place for you. _

Jeżeli jakiś wątek nie jest związany z tematyką forum, a regularnie powoduje niezdrowe sytuacje i konflikty, to jak najbardziej powinien zostać usunięty.


----------



## AUTO

Moim zdaniem żytkownik db91 jeszcze nie do końca rozumie w jaki sposób należy prowadzić dyskusję na tym forum. Niepotrzebnie prowokuje, wysnuwa teorie o spiskach równie prawdopodobne jak ta o sztucznej mgle pod Smoleńskiem, a nastepnie domaga się jeszcze udowadniania mu, że nie ma racji.
Jak ktoś twierdzi, że 2+2=5 i prosi o udowodnienie, że nie ma racji to zwykle taką osobę się ignoruje bo nie ma sensu zaśmiecać wątku i tracic cennego czasu na walkę z wiatrakami. Niech sobie żyje w swoim małym świecie pełnym spisków, w którym wszystko można sobie wytłumaczyć tak by wyszło mu, że ma rację, a inni się mylą. 
drugastrona niepotrzebnie wszedł w nim w dłuższą dyskusję przez co wątek ozwinął się nie w tą stronę która interesowałaby większość jego uczestników i skończyło się zamknięciem wątku. Jednak to nie drugastrona zaczął prowokować i trollować, a właśnie kolega db91 więc to głównie jego winiłbym za obecne zamknięcie wątku.


----------



## Budowlaniec

partyzantka said:


> Wiesz co, to jest forum o architekturze, urbanistyce, inwestycjach, a nie o wszystkim innym i zasadniczo wątki piłkarskie, co wynika z regulaminu, są i tak dobrą wolą modów, tak więc nie musisz się czepiać Macieja.
> To samo dotyczy PHP, wątku o kotach, studiach i kozetek
> Co ciekawe, gdy są skargi na wątki pozamerytoryczne, to głównie sport albo polityka.


Ale jest cały Hydepark więc dlaczego można rozmawiać o Polityce a nie o piłce? Jakoś nie przypominam sobie aby były jakieś narzekania na dział o piłce. Tylko co jakiś czas wpada mod i zamyka temat w trakcie dyskusji. I to mnie denerwuje, własnie zaczynała się rozmowa o spadku Śląska i napastniku w Lechu.



drugastrona said:


> Nie przeze mnie tylko przez trolli wierzących w spiski. Jeżeli tacy jak db91 mają pisać swoje teorie spiskowe, zamiast dyskutować o piłce, to lepiej żeby ten wątek pozostał zamknięty.


Jakbyś w kółko nie ciągnął tego samego jak zdarta płyta to byłby spokój i wątek otwarty. 
Wątek powinien zostać otawrty, ale Ty się może lepiej w nim nie wypowiadaj. 
Denerwujesz tylko innych i jeszcze bardziej prowokujesz. Pamiętaj
Ekstraklasa to nie tylko Legia! A przez Ciebie zrobił się to temat o Legii.
Już nawet nie mozna podyskutować o innych meczach.





Bartas2004 said:


> [...]
> Nie to, żebym się nagle z tobą zgadzał w stosunku do tego co kiedyś pisałeś tam, ale obecnie to piszący tam przeginają w drugą stronę jak ty kiedyś na tą stronę prorosyjską. I najśmieszniejsze w tym, a raczej najsmutniejsze że w części spraw wtedy miałeś jednak rację (przebiegu konfliktu).
> [...]


Dzięki, zawsze miło że ktoś się po części chociaż ze mną zgodzi 
Uwierz, mi ze też jest mi smutno, że na Ukrainie tak to się potoczyło, ale co zrobisz...



Bartas2004 said:


> I tak nam tą całą sytuację przedstawiają w mediach. Czarno-biało. Dlatego potrzeba trochę i białego i czarnego by wychwycić trochę szarości i by można było coś ciekawego sie dowiedzieć.


Niestety, nigdy w tym temacie nie będzie czegoś takiego. Tam pozostanie wszystko czarno-białe, no chyba, że ktoś tam zacznie znowu coś pisać. Ja nie mogę


----------



## db91

Nie wiem ja po prostu mam swoje zdanie, takie jak parę innych osob na tym forum więc dlaczego ja niby prowokuje pisząc to samo co oni? Najbardziej jest zabawne to, że jeden Legionista wstawia się za drugiego by "niszczyć" konkurencję. Nie wiem czy potrafisz czytać, ale każdy mój post ma coś merytorycznego co jest w temacie i uciekam od dyskusji, którą ciągnie @drugastrona, który zachowuje się jak zraniony dzik. @AUTO radzę przeczytać ilu userów ma takie samo zdanie co ja, a potem zwalać na mnie, jak na razie to my Wam udowadniamy co chcecie, a Wasze argumenty nie mają nic wspólnego z merytoryką. Kolega wyżej udowodnił @drugastrona, że wcześniej także płakał przez spisek więc Twój argument jest co najmniej słaby. Pozdrawiam.


----------



## AUTO

Ja byłbym za tym, aby wyraźnie w wątku piłkarskim określić, że za wszelkie próby prowokacji należy się brig. Jestem pewien, że już teraz brigiem ukarany zostałby użytkownik dokonujący prowokacji np. poprzez świadome przekręcanie nazw klubów, celowe pisanie ich z małej litery itp. Oczywistą prowokacją jest też twierdzenie, że istnieje jakiś spisek który stawiałby w uprzywilejowanej pozycji którąś drużyn, której sędziowie świadomie pomagają i faworyzują. Wiadomo, że takie rodzaj trollingu jest popularny na różnych forach bo bardzo prawdopodobne, że zaraz jakiś kibic tej drużyny poczuje się w obowiazku stanąć w jej obronie (nie każdy potrafi wzruszyć ramionami w takiej sytuacji, nawet pomimo absurdalnosci teorii o istnieniu spisku). Trudno takiemu kibicowi się dziwić i mieć mu za złe bo sport przecież opiera się na emocjach. Lepiej jednak wyeliminowac z wątku prowokacje bo z założenia dyskusja powinna być na tym forum merytoryczna i dotyczyć istotnych i realnych zagadnień, a nie jakiegoś science fiction. Dlatego od momentu otwarcia wątku (nie jestem za prawem działającym wstecz, użytkownik db91 i jemu podobni czasem trollowali, ale to dlatego, że nie było jasno określonej granicy co jest prowokacją, a co nie) jestem za wprowadzeniem jasnej zasady "zero prowokacji" której złamanie będzie karane brigiem, a w ostaeczności zakazem udzielania się w wątku. I pod pojęcie prowokacji należy podciągnąć wszelkie spiski, rzekome uprzywilejowanie i dyskryminowanie drużyn i inne podobne bzdury. Dyskutujmy o błędach sędziowskich, o decyzjach które czasem wypaczają wynik meczu, ale przestańmy dorabiać głupie teorie do poziomu sędziowania w naszej ekstraklasie. Arbitrzy też ludzie i też mylą się jak piłkarze (piłka to gra błędów, także sędziowskich). Raz mylą się w jedna stronę, innym razem w drugą.


----------



## drugastrona

EGOista said:


> ^^
> 
> Pamiętam jak dziś, jak płakałeś przez kilka stron wątku że Musiał oszukał Legię w Gdańsku bo jego rodzina pracuje w Wiśle...


I znów manipulujesz faktami hno: Napisałem jeden raz, że "sędzia z Krakowa pilnuje wyniku" - specjalnie tak, bo jakiś czas wcześniej ktoś inny pisał "sędzia z Płocka pilnuje wyniku". Czyli moja wypowiedź nie różniła się od typowej wypowiedzi w tym wątku. Skoro inni mogą, to chyba ja też, prawda? Natomiast nie pisałem o jego rodzinie w Wiśle. Już pisałem Ci przedtem, żebyś przestał kłamać, ale nic do Ciebie nie dociera hno:

PS Budowlaniec: cytowałem dwa posty, od których zaczęła się dyskusja. Są stronę lub dwie wcześniej. I skończ kłamać, że to moja wina, bo fakty są niezbite, kto zaczął "udowadniać".


----------



## EGOista

Jakbyś sobie odświeżył pamięć to o "sędziu pilnującym wyniku" wspomniałeś więcej niż raz, dodatkowo napisałeś, że drukarz Musiał nie da Legii wygrać, to prawda że nie pisałeś o spisku antylegjnym, wydawało mi się tak bo swoimi postami świetnie uzupełniałeś tamtą retorykę.

Kończąc, dobrze że w tym całym łez padole, choć Ty jesteś reformowalny...

Czekam aż otworzą wątek opcorn:


----------



## bad455

Budowlaniec said:


> Ale jest cały Hydepark więc dlaczego można rozmawiać o Polityce a nie o piłce?


O polityce można dyskutować tylko dlatego, że @talkinghead podjął się opieki nad PHP, w którym obowiązują mocno restrykcyjne zasady. Do opieki nad wątkami piłkarskimi nie pali się żaden mod.



Budowlaniec said:


> Jakoś nie przypominam sobie aby były jakieś narzekania na dział o piłce.


Chyba rzadko zaglądasz do ksiąg - i tej, i sąsiedniej...


----------



## vfmikey

Ja bym do banana zaprosił pewnego moderatora, który sobie pisze w zamkniętym wątku.


----------



## k%

Z tel nie widać który watek jest zamknięty a w knajpie mecz oglądałem, ostatnie posty były dziś o 13 to wywnioskowałem, że open :dunno:


----------



## NHitman

bad455 said:


> O polityce można dyskutować tylko dlatego, że @talkinghead podjął się opieki nad PHP, w którym obowiązują mocno restrykcyjne zasady.


śmiechłem


----------



## k%

restrykcyjne pod względem takim, że to praktycznie wątek prywatny mój i TH, z reguły można tam wszystko, ale tak naprawdę piszesz tam na własną odpowiedzialność bo jak któregoś dnia wstanę lewą nogą na ciężkim kacu to polecą bany i skarg nikt nawet nie będzie chciał słuchać


----------



## Rafadan

k% said:


> restrykcyjne pod względem takim, że to praktycznie wątek prywatny mój i TH, z reguły można tam wszystko, ale tak naprawdę piszesz tam na własną odpowiedzialność bo jak któregoś dnia wstanę lewą nogą na ciężkim kacu to polecą bany i skarg nikt nawet nie będzie chciał słuchać


Czasem by nie zaszkodziło.


----------



## smar

Trochę za ostro: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=112788292&postcount=2886.


----------



## youknow

^^ Pantau1976 - miesiąc bana za trolling i obrażanie.


----------



## Budowlaniec

Proszę o interwencję.
Po tym jak Wawrzyniec wyzywał mnie i dostał briga widać nic się nie nauczył.
Za taką kolejną wycieczkę powinien być brig. 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=112822688&postcount=17408
Ja już nie piszę, ale od czasu do czasu sobie czytam.


----------



## kkbm

A KaeS za co ma briga?


----------



## Asinus

W sąsiednim wątku jest wyjaśnienie.


----------



## kkbm

Dzięki. Słabo to wygląda, ale to chyba był czas gorączki ukraińskiej, więc odrobinę usprawiedliwia...


----------



## Beck's

Ten gościu mi kogoś przypomina:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=112882313&postcount=25342

Proszę więc o sprawdzenie czy to nie jakaś reinkarnacja, bo mam takie przeczucie, że to jakiś multikontowiec.


----------



## Porman

^^

Pomoge, to ja marsof.
Zegnam panstwa.


----------



## k%

lol :nuts:


----------



## Adolf Warski

OCB?


----------



## Bastian.

To proste, psocił w dziale politycznym i dostał za to karę. W czasie jej odbywania założył drugie konto żeby dalej pisać, a że jego wpisy były charakterystyczne to wiedział że ktoś doniesie o tym że mimo kary dalej psoci. I że zostanie za to szybko zbanowany. Więc postanowił się ujawnić i od razu pożegnać.


----------



## michael_siberia

To już jego trzecie konto. Oczywiście, "marsof" było pierwszym.


----------



## Beck's

Będąc @Marsofem napisał coś bardzo niestosownego chyba w "Posiadaniu dzieci" i za to dostał bana, a potem był @Forlamem i ostatnio @Pormanem


----------



## lasso_key

Beck's said:


> Będąc @Marsofem napisał coś bardzo niestosownego chyba w "Posiadaniu dzieci" i za to dostał bana, a potem był @Forlamem i ostatnio @Pormanem


Zostalem zbanowany mimo, ze nikogo bezposrednio nie obrazilem. 

Tym razem juz spadam z tego forum na 100%.


----------



## k%

Zbanowałbym Cię znowu ale jem właśnie kebaba na mieście więc zostawie robotę komuś innemu


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]




----------



## Asinus

Pałysiewicz - kolejne multikonto trolla od pałacu saskiego i płci architektury - ban.


----------



## Bastian.

O dawno się nie pokazywał. Już prawie zapomnieliśmy o nim ale na szczęście on o nas nie. Jak miło... :happy: Czule pozdrawiamy i zapraszamy ponownie.


----------



## pmaciej7

Bastian. said:


> zapraszamy ponownie.


Chyba jednak nie.


----------



## tur

Zgłaszam dwie nominacje:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=112963556&postcount=19176
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=112964220&postcount=19177

Drugiego usera zgłaszam również do nagrody specjalnej w kategorii "location". Uprzedzając ewentualną dyskusję - jeżeli to jest ok, to ja zmieniam lokalizacje na "Breslau Deutschland".


----------



## michael_siberia

Bardziej uzasadnione byłoby takie "location" u Niemca, aby była pełna analogia


----------



## piotrekc64

Marko80 niestety znowu "w formie":
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=112962055&postcount=3876
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=112988401&postcount=3887
Poprzedni ban jak widać nie pomógł.


----------



## michael_siberia

Jakiś powrót?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1142658


----------



## pmaciej7

^^



lasso_key said:


> Tym razem juz spadam z tego forum na 100%.


Obiecanki cacanki.

Svensoner = Folram, lasso_key, marsof, Porman.


----------



## Beck's

^^No cóż to forum uzależnia jak alkohol czy narkotyki:lol:


----------



## BlazD

CIA wrócił do wątku ukraińskiego i znów robi zamieszanie:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=113018768&postcount=18027


----------



## CIA

BlazD said:


> CIA wrócił do wątku ukraińskiego i znów robi zamieszanie:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=113018768&postcount=18027


Zamieszanie??? - nie widzisz, że są takze tacy, którzy popierają moje zdanie? Czy tylko ty masz monopol na rację?

Prosze szanownych modów o analizę sytuacji:




> Originally Posted by Hipolit View Post
> No rzeczywiście, jak można próbować poróżnić Polskę, młodszego, zagubionego brata w słowiańskiej rodzinie, z Jedyną Matuszką RoSSiją, która zawsze wnosiła nad Wisłę pokój, dobrobyt, poszanowanie praw jednostki i głęboko humanitarne zasady współżycia społecznego. Nawet kilka razy wnosiła. A potem wynosiła, (przy okazji wynosiła też klika innych rzeczy). Zupełnie nie jestem w stanie tego zrozumieć, gdyż urodziłem się przedwczoraj, a z książek historycznych w domu była jedynie "Krótka Historia WKP(b)" w oryginale z dedykacją autora


.
Myslałem, że na forum dyskutuje się o faktach, a nie o osobistych animozjach narodowosciowych... Widzisz - sam potwierdzasz, że jesteś rasistą. Dziwi mnie, że na forum dopuszcza się do takiego stanu rzeczy.

BTW



> Originally Posted by Amitherei View Post
> Jak Ci ruski żołnierz zgwałci żonę/matkę to dopiero będziesz śpiewał o różnicach misiu.


^^ To też rasizm... Czy szanowni moderatorzy nie wyczywają tego?




Przy okazji jeszcze raz tutaj wkleję, aby można było bez emocji ocenić co sie tam wyprawia.

C*hodzi o to, ze każdy który ma odmienne zdanie niż kilku zasiedziałych tam użytkowników jest od razu obwieszczany trollem.
Jak do tej pory nie zastrzeżono w tytule wątku, że ludziom o innych pogladach nie wolno tutaj wchodzić. Więc jest naturalną sprawą, że nie wszyscy dyskutanci będą popierali jedna naczelną, przewodnią, jedynie prawdziwą myśl.

Zresztą pal sześć dyskusję z tamtymi ludźmi...Przede wszystkim chodzi o jawnie przedstawiane uprzedzenia norodowościowe, co jest niedopuszczalne w cywilizowanym kraju!*

Postuluję albo zamknięcie wątku, albo wyraźną sugestię w tytule, ze nie wolno wyrażać uprzedzeń narodowościowych.


----------



## mike102

CIA said:


> Zamieszanie???


A co innego? Kto ci płaci? Diabelską robotę robisz! To nasz święty wątek i won z niego ty masonie i wichrzycielu!


----------



## torunczyk

Już Ci *CIA* jeden kolega odpowiedział:


sądeczanin_pol;113019726 said:


> Pogląd tutaj dominujący nie jest wrogi w stosunku do *narodu* rosyjskiego, tylko do rosyjskiej klasy politycznej (też trudno powiedzieć, że pogląd wobec niej jest wrogi, raczej po prostu przeciwny) - klasy politycznej prowadzonej przez człowieka, dla którego rozpad ZSRS i państw satelickich był największą tragedią XX wieku, a do czego w olbrzymiej mierze przyczyniła się Polska. Kraj prowadzony przez człowieka, który zmienił największe święto narodowe w Rosji, którym jest Dzień Jedności Narodowej, z upamiętniania rewolucji październikowej na...rocznicę wypędzenia Polaków z Moskwy. Kraj, który prowadzi człowiek, dla którego Polska i jej polityka jest zapewne wrzodem na tyłku - bo pokazuje innym krajom satelickim byłego ZSRS, że można żyć w miarę godnie, że można się rozwijać, że jest życie bez Rosji i jej polityki "Pan-wasal" w stosunku do tych krajów.
> 
> Jeśli krytykowany jest tutaj *naród* rosyjski jako jakiś większy ogół, to przede wszystkim ze względu na wypowiedzi samych Rosjan, m.in. popierające sowiecki, imperialny tok myślenia Rojsan, popierające atak na wolną Ukrainę, przyłączanie jej terenów do Rosji. Myślę, że nikt z nas tutaj obecnych nie miałby nic przeciwko temu, żeby Rosjanie żyli teraz jak Niemcy, nawet lepiej od nas, żeby mieli podobną klasę polityczną, żebyśmy z Rosją żyli w zgodzie i pokoju, żeby Rosja była w pełni demokratycznym państwem, gdybyśmy mieli po prostu od nich spokój. I tak jak Niemcy podobnie zaleźli nam za skórę w przeszłości, tak teraz nie mamy z nimi najmniejszego problemu.


----------



## youknow

poz_on! ban za trolling.


----------



## Eurotram

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=402403&page=84

Może by tak nieco przeczyścić w tym wątku?


----------



## partyzantka

Lenartus said:


> Niektórzy, to do zasranej śmierci będą malkontentami obracający się w swojej marnej rzeczywistości.


Tak się zastanawiam nad tym postem, poza tym w ogóle mam dziwne poczucie, że ten agresywny ton skądś już znam.


----------



## pmaciej7

Tak, to MaciejBydgoszcz i skaner2000.


----------



## partyzantka

A widzisz, miałam rację i to już kilka dni temu


----------



## krystiand

Znowu... hno:


----------



## partyzantka

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1145436

to też raczej on


----------



## Mruczek

pmaciej7 said:


> Tak, to MaciejBydgoszcz i skaner2000.


Ja bym raczej strzelał, że Charles Bukowski


----------



## k%

to czytałem jego "najpiękniejszą dziewczynę w mieście" 

Da rade autograf ? :troll:


----------



## Eurotram

Eurotram said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=402403&page=84
> 
> Może by tak nieco przeczyścić w tym wątku?


Chyba czas na kolejną turę czyszczenia...


----------



## michael_siberia

Sprawdzić, czy nie ADAM2013:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1145619


----------



## pmaciej7

bokser__ - seksualny teoretyk architektury powrócił.


----------



## chauffeur

Rosyjski garncownik powrócił:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=113375237&postcount=19711


----------



## Bastian.

pmaciej7 said:


> bokser__ - seksualny teoretyk architektury powrócił.


On przed zbanowaniem zdąża zakładać ten swój wątek czy nie?.


----------



## Asinus

Najczęściej grasuje w wątku o Pałacu Saskim.


----------



## Raf124

Asinus said:


> Najczęściej grasuje w wątku o Pałacu Saskim.


co zadziwia, bo saski wygląda dosyć... mało "fallicznie"


----------



## pmaciej7

Bastian. said:


> On przed zbanowaniem zdąża zakładać ten swój wątek czy nie?.


To konto ustrzeliłem zanim cokolwiek napisał.


----------



## Bastian.

Bardzo mnie takie osoby ciekawią. Są banowane, kasuje się ich wpisy których nikt nie chce czytać bo są po jakimś czasie wkurzające, a mimo to takie osoby ciągle się rejestrują i ciągle swoje głupoty piszą mimo iż i tak znowu dostaną bana a nikt nie będzie ich wpisów czytać. Po co to więc uparcie się ciągle rejestrować i bzdury wypisywać?. Czy nie lepiej iść np. gdzieś do kina czy na spacer albo rowerem pojeździć?.


----------



## 625

Adaś Miauczyński też musiał pewne rzeczy robić, choć nie rozumiał po co


----------



## Asinus

Scizoid.Trans.Prog. - brig 1 miesiąc za skandaliczne wypowiedzi w wątku ukraińskim.

Cała awantura została wykasowana.


----------



## r6666

> , rozpoczynająca się (jak zazwyczaj) od posta użytkownika r6666


Czy rzeczywiście ? 



> którą ową aktywnością regularnie rozwalał kolejne wątki na temat infrastruktury rowerowej.


Spokojnie w każdym wątku rowerowym mozna wykazać, kto zaczynał rozwalanie.

A to mały kłamczuszek...nic się nie nauczył.


----------



## pmaciej7

Refleksja: Gdyby rowerzyści nie wyskakiwali w każdym wątku z rewolucyjnymi teoriami, to by r6666 nie musiał ich po wszystkich wątkach ganiać.

:|


----------



## ArtiiP

^^ ci rowerzyści najdziwniejsze teorie sami pacyfikują w swoim gronie, bez wątpliwej pomocy r6666.


----------



## Nipsu

pmaciej7 said:


> Refleksja: Gdyby rowerzyści nie wyskakiwali w każdym wątku z rewolucyjnymi teoriami, to by r6666 nie musiał ich po wszystkich wątkach ganiać.
> 
> :|


Nie zmienia to faktu, że na dyskusje o przepisach jest stosowny wątek, a wspomniany użytkownik (i nie tylko on, żeby nie było że sie uwziąłem czy coś ) zdaje sie nadal tego nie rozumieć. A tak btw. nie prosiłem o refleksje tylko o przeniesienie postów, i swoją prośbę potrzymuję, jeśli któryś z modów miałby chwilkę i nie widział przeciwwskazań to z góry dziękuję.


----------



## Polex

pmaciej7 said:


> Refleksja: Gdyby rowerzyści nie wyskakiwali w każdym wątku z rewolucyjnymi teoriami, to by r6666 nie musiał ich po wszystkich wątkach ganiać.
> 
> :|


Czyli jednak ma misję do spełnienia?


PS
Zazdroszczę ludziom daru tak uproszczonego postrzegania świata:
- rowerzyści (czytaj - wszyscy),
- wyskakują,
- w każdym wątku,
- rewolucyjne teorie.
Jakie to proste...


----------



## pmaciej7

Ponieważ nic nie daje ci takiej satysfakcji, jak posiadanie ostatniego zdania, nie będę na to odpowiadał.


----------



## r6666

ArtiiP said:


> ^^ ci rowerzyści najdziwniejsze teorie sami pacyfikują w swoim gronie, bez wątpliwej pomocy r6666.


Jakoś tego nie zauważyłem..co więcej niektórzy w stopce propagują niebezpieczne zachowania..
Czasami proponuje skorzystać i z tej wątpliwej pomocy.


----------



## ArtiiP

^^ Wypadało by mi zacytować ostatni post pmciej7


----------



## r6666

^^ Jakbyście mieli racje to oczywiście zgodziłbym sie z tobą.
Jakbyście....


----------



## evertonfans2012

morris71 said:


> Jednak pokazałeś jakim jesteś imbecylem. Ino pogratulować inteligencji :lol:


^^
Pozostawiam bez komentarza. 

Ten sam użytkownik i podbicie wątku postem, który nic nie wnosi do tematu.

*[Wola] Sienna Towers [1 x 85m i 2 x 130 m] *


----------



## Starver

Tak to wygląda:



morris71 said:


> [zdjęcie torów tramwajowych]





drugastrona said:


> No też miałem na to zwrócić uwagę Oczywiście na pewno wygrała najniższa cena, a może i ktoś przyjął w łapę. I potem będzie ograniczenie do 30, bo inaczej się będą tramwaje wykolejać. Nie dość, że krzywe, to jeszcze widać od razu, że zardzewiałe.


Przy czym chciałbym zauważyć, że pan *drugastrona* nie po raz pierwszy i nie po raz ostatni wykazuje się brakiem pomyślunku, że może skoro *nie wie jak wygląda proces montażu torów jakichkolwiek* to być może wypadałoby się z tym nie obnosić, jak nie ładnie jest latać w wyjętym pindolem po ulicy.

I na koniec


morris71 said:


> Jednak pokazałeś jakim jesteś imbecylem. Ino pogratulować inteligencji


Ja widzę winę po obu stronach, mimo iż rozumiem złość *morrisa71*.


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Ty tak na poważnie?

A propos, skoro już tu piszę: nadal obowiązuje limit długości sygnaturki, czy już nie?


----------



## drugastrona

Nie doczekałem się odpowiedzi, więc cytuję post z wątku o netykiecie:



cudak said:


> *Witam wszystkich ,
> 
> jest taka prośba/decyzja administratorów - o przyciecie przez userów swoich sygnatur do max. 5 linijek ( spacją również się liczy ) . Zbyt duże sygantury obciążają mocno serwery , a co przy ciągłym problemem z szybkością forum jest sprawa bardzo ważną . Sygnatura może byc pisana ( jakby tu powiedzieć ) wszerz , ale niech nie przekracza 5 linijek / wierszy . Proszę również o ograniczenie wielkościowe czcionek Waszych sygnatur .*
> 
> Aby dać Wam przykład , ja już swoją 9 wierszową sygnaturę "przyciąlem do 5 linijek . Dajmy sobie tydzień na uporządkowanie w/w sprawy . Zbyt obfite sygnatury admini będą usuwać . *Proszę o do pilnowanie powyższego .
> *
> Pozdrawiam
> 
> Zbyszek Cudnik
> Cudak


I ponawiam pytanie: czy ten limit wciąż obowiązuje, czy już można pisać elaboraty w sygnaturce?


----------



## toonczyk

drugastrona said:


> I ponawiam pytanie: czy ten limit wciąż obowiązuje, czy już można pisać elaboraty w sygnaturce?


Kiedyś o to pytałem, moderatorzy uznali, że można pisać elaboraty. Od tamtej pory mam wyłączone wyświetlanie sygnaturek, gorąco polecam.


----------



## 625

drugastrona said:


> I ponawiam pytanie: czy ten limit wciąż obowiązuje, czy już można pisać elaboraty w sygnaturce?


Oczywiście, że obowiązuje. Zamiast takich zagadek daj linka do złej sygnatury.


----------



## Bastian.

Na przykład twoja.  

Ja tam na sygnatury nie narzekam, z racji że są wyraźnie oddzielone od reszty to ich jakby nie dostrzegam.


----------



## 625

Bastian. said:


> Na przykład twoja.


Moja ma dodatkową część specjalnie, ze względu na google, w porozumieniu z Janem.


----------



## drugastrona

625 said:


> Oczywiście, że obowiązuje. Zamiast takich zagadek daj linka do złej sygnatury.


Daję linka do użytkownika:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=52335

I do przykładowego posta.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=114156003&postcount=1688

Dzięki!


----------



## 625

drugastrona said:


> Daję linka do użytkownika:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=52335
> 
> I do przykładowego posta.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=114156003&postcount=1688
> 
> Dzięki!


Poprosiłem o skrócenie, to nie jest jakiś hardcore


----------



## Starver

^^ - to tylko złośliwość drugiejstrony...


----------



## drugastrona

^^ No sory, ale ten user nie przestrzega forumowych zasad. Odkopuje bez powodu wątki, ma za długą sygnaturę, wyzywa bez powodu od imbecyli i pisowców (najwyraźniej ma jakiś problem z czytaniem ze zrozumieniem), samemu sobie wystawiając laurkę.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

^^ Tak widzę Waszą dysputę:


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

^^ Wśród moich hardkorowych kolegów nazywa się to (pardon) "rozmowa ch**a z butem" ewentualnie odwrotnie. Niby nie są oddalone od siebie a dzieli je przepaść, spodnie przeszkadzają


----------



## talkinghead

Buj w chucie.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

o z kreską i samo h ^^ hno:


----------



## k%

talkinghead said:


> Buj w chucie.


w naszej Chucie to nie na gołe ręce idą w ten buj.


----------



## Wesoły Romek

Ty masz w avatarze kreske ułożoną w KRAKÓW?


----------



## k%

to sól z obwarzanków :dunno:


----------



## Wesoły Romek

A ok


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

talkinghead said:


> Buj w chucie.


Tu by bardziej pasowało Stój Halina


----------



## pmaciej7

Nudzi wam się?


----------



## k%

po co pytasz jak wiesz :tongue: ;*


----------



## Zegarkowy

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=114241827&postcount=5648 Można tak oficjalnie uprawiać reklamę? (stopka i avatar)

nie/th


----------



## pmaciej7

paffcio said:


> Lewackie myślenie, budować na tu i teraz licząc, że nie będziemy się rozwijać (wzrost gospodarczy 1-2% to nie rozwój). W cywilizowanym świecie (Chiny, Tajwan, Brazylia) buduje się z myślą o eksplozji gospodarczej, a u nas..:nuts:
> 
> 
> Jasne, zadłużać to możemy przyszłe pokolenia, ale budować dla nich to już nie. Pokrętna logika właściwa reżymowym mediom.:bash:


Mam wrażenie, że ten koleś tu długo nie zabawi, bo jego posty od początku charakteryzują takie głupkowate polityczne wtręty.

Na razie miesiąc na przemyślenia.


----------



## baron de m966

Nie żebym był skarżypyta, ale temu koledze przyda się chyba odpoczynek od forum:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=114392091&postcount=7487


----------



## deteroos

Kolega prosi o odpoczynek: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=114434627&postcount=4772. Za chwilę będzie flamewar z kolejnym mądralą, który wie co jest najlepsze dla polskich Tatr.


----------



## drugastrona

^^ A co on takiego złego napisał? Ma swoje wizje i chyba nikt tego na forum nie zabrania. Co to ma być, cenzura? Póki nikogo nie obraża, to niech pisze.


----------



## Starver

Jeżeli poprzez tworzenie nowych tras narciarskich mamy na myśli oranie Tatr, to jak najbardziej napisał coś złego. Ba, jak wołami w tytule wątku napisane jest czym nie wspominać, żeby nie dostać briga, to po kiego wuja na siłę z tym walczyć?

Pewne sprawy, powtarzane w kółko zaczynają irytować.


----------



## Tomeyk

drugastrona said:


> ^^ A co on takiego złego napisał? Ma swoje wizje i chyba nikt tego na forum nie zabrania. Co to ma być, cenzura? Póki nikogo nie obraża, to niech pisze.


W tytule wątku jest:
"czemu konkurencje alpejskie nie w Polsce? *zaorać TPN?* po co nam Słowacja? = brig"

A kolega napisał:
- żądam przebudowy Kasprowego
- Budowę nowej trasy narciarskiej przez dolinę Jaworzynki
- budowę nowej kolejki gondolowej do Kopy Królowej Wielkiej
- budowy nowej kolejki na Beskid i do Doliny Świńskiej
- i stamtąd też tras
- budowy kolejki krzesełkowej w Dolinie Jaworzynki
- modernizacji kolejek Goryczkowej i Gąsienicowej
- *wyłączenia Kasrpowego z protekcji TPN*
- zwiększenia liczby wagoników na obecnej trasie
- *Oświetlenia tras*
- *wyprofilowania ich sprzętem budowlanym*
- *budowy naśnieżania*
- *w dolnej partii instalacji chłodzenia gruntu*
- *poza tym drążenia tunelu* w celu budowytrasy narciarskiej łączącej kotły Gąsienicowy i Goryczkowy

Jeśli to nie jest dewastacja i oranie TPN, a poza tym zwykła prowokacja w stosunku do tego, co kiedyś ustalono przy temacie wątku, to ja już nie wiem co należałoby napisać, żeby przekroczyć wyznaczone granice.

A to, że kolega napisze dodatkowo:


leslaw20 said:


> Nie zamierzam dewastować TPN, [...] Nie trolluję, niby dlaczego Słowacy zagospodarowali swojego Chopoka a u nas te krety.. ekolodzy, i TPN terroryści zabraniają.


chyba tylko wzmaga dysonans.


----------



## deteroos

I już flamewar leci: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1556592&page=240. Przy okazji kandydat do briga ujawnia swój trollizm coraz bardziej. Właśnie z powodu kilku (-nastu?) takich wojenek w wątku są brigi za oranie TPN-u.


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Nie chcę wchodzić w szczegółową polemikę, bo to nieodpowiednie miejsce, ale dla mnie budowa pewnej punktowej infrastruktury narciarskiej w Tatrach nie równa się "zaoraniu TPN". Moim zdaniem granice nie zostały przekroczone, a jeżeli Wam się nie chce w kółko mu odpisywać, to po prostu nie odpisujcie. To forum nie jest obowiązkowe, nie ma przymusu pisania na nim.

Edit: deteroos, to żaden flamewar, daj spokój. Normalna dyskusja póki co. Rozmawiajcie tylko kulturalnie, bez wyzwisk. Każdy ma prawo do swoich poglądów na temat zagospodarowania Tatr.


----------



## deteroos

drugastrona said:


> Edit: deteroos, to żaden flamewar, daj spokój. Normalna dyskusja póki co. Rozmawiajcie tylko kulturalnie, bez wyzwisk. Każdy ma prawo do swoich poglądów na temat zagospodarowania Tatr.


To niech sobie założy swój wątek. W wątku o ZIO temat niszczenia Tatr jest karany brigiem. Rozbudowa infrastruktury narciarskiej w Tatrach jest niszczeniem przyrody. To fakt a nie co się komu wydaje. W dodatku póki istnieje TPN żadnej rozbudowy nie będzie, więc to tylko nic nie wnoszące bicie piany.


----------



## Rysse

Prośba o reakcję na komentarze pod dzisiejszym banerem. Żeby nie było, że donoszę tylko na Rosjan - chamskie komentarze lecą w obie strony.


----------



## k%

Leslaw20 - 3 dni za dyskusje o TPN, które się tam pojawiają regularnie.

Ile mogę przymykać oko i tylko kasować posty...


----------



## Hipolit

Prośba do P.T Moderatorów o rozpatrzenie:


> Papirus
> Registered User
> 
> Join Date: Apr 2014
> Posts: 0
> Likes (Received): 0
> 
> Zaraz pęknę ze śmiechu od tej Hipolitowej dezinformacji.Otóż najnormalniej w świecie zbombardowano rejon administracji w Ługańsku,tak jak wcześniej lotnisko w Doniecku
> 
> Tutaj moment bombienia uchwycony na kamerach monitoringu miejskiego z czego pochodzą powyższe screeny http://vk.com/video39903788_16911902...1b371e6dfdc89e
> 
> Oczywiście pozdrowienia z Łubianki


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=114516766&postcount=23912


----------



## michael_siberia

Link do profilu: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1147920

Jak dla mnie to następna edycja Nicponia.


----------



## Michalr

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=114546133&postcount=24067 

Są granice chamstwa i buractwa.


----------



## Brendl

Ta granicą jest również umyślne wprowadzanie forumowiczów w błąd i powielanie propagandowej informacji, nie czytając wklejanego tekstu. To forum powinno trzymac poziom zarówno merytoryczny jak i kultury osobistej.


----------



## NHitman

Brendl said:


> Ta granicą jest również umyślne wprowadzanie forumowiczów w błąd i powielanie propagandowej informacji, nie czytając wklejanego tekstu. To forum powinno trzymac poziom zarówno merytoryczny jak i kultury osobistej.


Nie zrobiłem tego umyślnie. Źle zinterpretowałem słowa, do czego się już przyznałem.


----------



## Zegarkowy

Bardzo proszę o wakacje dla usera Assurbanipal (za posty w wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1338277&page=1213)


----------



## 625

Zegarkowy said:


> Bardzo proszę o wakacje dla usera Assurbanipal (za posty w wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1338277&page=1213)


Za który z kilku tysięcy postów?


----------



## Zegarkowy

625 said:


> Za który z kilku tysięcy postów?


Za ostatnie 15 stron wątku.... a chociażby za ostatni post czyli http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=114577307&postcount=24269


----------



## 625

Zegarkowy said:


> Za ostatnie 15 stron wątku.... a chociażby za ostatni post czyli http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=114577307&postcount=24269


No to miesiąc dla rusofila.


----------



## adam2a

Brig dla Assurbanipal to jakieś nieporozumienie. Nie przekroczył żadnej granicy wychowania, nie naruszył reguł wątku, wprowadził jakiś jak najbardziej pożądany ferment do wątku ukraińskiego. Serio, nie powielajmy zwyczajów z wątku rosyjskiego...


----------



## POLAMCO

625 said:


> No to miesiąc dla rusofila.


To mnie zaskoczył mnie pan moderator. Za takie coś


> ^^skąd taka wiedza.
> Kontrakt to kontrakt, jeśli byłby podpisany i nie zawierał kruczków, to musiałby być respektowany...
> 
> @Toruńczyk
> gdzie te cele,
> Ukraina przeżywa wojnę domową...może się rozpaść, Krym jest już rosyjski...


można na tym forum dostać briga? Co w tej wypowiedzi narusza regulamin forum? Proszę o odpowiedź.


----------



## odyseush

No ja dostałem za, cytuję "rasizm", po tym jak zwróciłem uwagę, że niektóre wypowiedzi w wątku ukraińskim mają znamiona przestępstwa lżenia ze względu na narodowość. 

Jedna opinia, jedna ojczyzna, jeden narut. Ordynarna jest ta cenzura. 

Nic nie zrobiono za to z wielkokrotnymi atakami ad personam, insynuacjami (agenci, wszędzie agenci) oraz swoistym Like Scheme pomiędzy Hipolitem i Blazdem. Wszystko w tym samym wątku. Żenujące. 

Panowie moderatorzy, weźcie ustalcie jakieś zasady, żeby wszystko było jasne bo takie moderowanie to...


----------



## ps-man

odyseush said:


> Panowie moderatorzy, weźcie ustalcie jakieś zasady, żeby wszystko było jasne bo takie moderowanie to...


Tytuł wątku jednak trochę wyjaśnia za co można dostać briga.


----------



## Hipolit

odyseush said:


> oraz swoistym Like Scheme pomiędzy Hipolitem i Blazdem.


Czy to jest świetnie zakamuflowana prośba kolegi skierowana do mnie, abym wyłączył u siebie "lajkowanie" im sam również ich nie dawał ?


----------



## odyseush

Nie, po prostu umieście sobie nicki nawzajem w sygnaturkach, będzie podobnie a cennej pamięci na serwerze nie będzie trzeba angażować. Mniej prądu, ekologia i te sprawy.


----------



## adam2a

O, odezwał się kolega odyseush, który swoimi postami udowadnia, że ukarana została nie ta osoba co trzeba.


----------



## POLAMCO

W dalszym ciągu czekam na odpowiedź.

Przy okazji zgłaszam obraźliwy post.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=114581956&postcount=24298




> A mi tam szkoda naszego Sargonidy hno:
> Rozumiem postawę BlazD'a i innych, sam doskonale rozumiem jak wkurza "impregnacja na argumenty" u oponenta. (Jakby ktoś się nie doczytał - mój ostatni "konik" to* litewskie oszołomy*).
> Niemniej jednak, ktoś kiedyś powiedział: "nie zgadzam się z twoimi poglądami, ale zawsze będę bronił prawa byś mógł je głosić" - i moim zdaniem na tym forum formułka ta ma sens...


----------



## odyseush

adam2a said:


> O, odezwał się kolega odyseush, który swoimi postami udowadnia, że ukarana została nie ta osoba co trzeba.


Ale coś konkrtetnie chciałbyś mi zarzucić, czy tak po prostu generalnie mnie nie lubisz i hejtujesz w księdze brigów i banów?


----------



## adam2a

Oj, długa litania by się uzbierała. Wystarczy że napiszę, że twój całokształt uważam za bardziej predysponujący niż całokształt Assurbanipala


----------



## Hipolit

odyseush said:


> Ale coś konkrtetnie chciałbyś mi zarzucić, czy tak po prostu generalnie mnie nie lubisz i hejtujesz w księdze brigów i banów?


Jakie to szczęście, że nikt inny poza Adamem tego nie robi.


----------



## odyseush

adam2a said:


> Oj, długa litania by się uzbierała. Wystarczy że napiszę, że twój całokształt uważam za bardziej predysponujący niż całokształt Assurbanipala


Dobrze, że nie kształt czaszki 

Wracając do meritum - może by przydzielić jednego moda, do tego wątku, tylko najlepsiejszego jakiego tam macie, zrobić *demokratycznie* (a przynajmniej quasi) jakąś listę zasad obowiązujących - tylko nie tak jak jest teraz - "kto nie skacze ten od ruskich! hej hej hej!", bo tak to można na stadionie - a w ramach prawa i zdrowego rozsądku. I bez e-linczów i rządów tłumu. Jak wyglądają takowe można zobaczyć na wielu filmach z UKR. 

I odbrigujcie Assurbanipala. 

Mam nadzieję (choć małą), że po powrocie do kompa za parę godzin zobaczę jakąś rzeczową dyskusję, a nie kolejną smutną wiadomość że dostaje briga za rasizm czy bóg wie co jeszcze, bo śmiałem wyrazić swoje zdanie.


----------



## michael_siberia

Inna para kaloszy, że miesiąc to też trochę za dużo. Moim zdaniem tydzień by wystarczył. Assurbanipal podłożył się przede wszystkim przedstawieniem kremlowskiego stanowiska na temat tego, co się dzieje na wschodniej Ukrainie* jako własnej opinii. Przecież dzień wcześniej NHitman przez ładnych kilka stron usiłował udowadniać, że wydarzenia w centrum Ługańska (te z pociskami itd.) wyglądały tak, jak przedstawiała to szczekaczka GRU News i pokrewne jej media z Rosji. Nie dostał briga przede wszystkim dlatego, że to była kwestia INTERPRETACJI wydarzeń, co do których nie było dostępnych niezbitych dowodów na temat tego, co się dokładnie stało. Były tylko filmiki słabej jakości oraz masa dowodów, jednakże pośrednich. Prawdę mówiąc nie podjąłem się uczestnictwa w tej dyskusji o niuansach technicznych, bo sam znam się na nowoczesnym uzbrojeniu (zwłaszcza o charakterze rakietowym) jak świnia na gwiazdach i mógłbym się po prostu wygłupić. Dyskusja wyglądała, jak wyglądała i znaleźliśmy sobie tam w końcu lepsze tematy do omówienia.


* Na chwilę obecną oficjalne stanowisko Rosji na temat wydarzeń na wschodniej Ukrainie głosi, że to jest wojna domowa ukraińskiego rządu z lokalnymi siłami separatystycznymi i mieszkańcami Donbasu, którzy chcą żyć osobno względem Kijowa.


----------



## POLAMCO

michael_siberia said:


> Inna para kaloszy, że miesiąc to też trochę za dużo. Moim zdaniem tydzień by wystarczył. Assurbanipal podłożył się przede wszystkim *przedstawieniem kremlowskiego stanowiska* na temat tego, co się dzieje na wschodniej Ukrainie* *jako własnej opinii.*


Załóżmy, że miał podobny punkt widzenia. Załóżmy, że w regulaminie jest napisane "Politics are always in one's mind. But again try respecting each other's opinions. Do not insult a person because he has different points of views. You can post your opinion on the matter if you manage to stay calm and polite." Załóżmy, że masz przeciwne stanowisko do Assurbanipala. Więc czemu szukasz problemu w jego poglądach, którymi się dzieli na forum? Po przeczytaniu kilku jego postów mogę stwierdzić, że ich głoszenie nie narusza polskiego prawa i regulaminu tego forum, także forma ich prezentowania nie wzbudza zastrzeżeń. Powiedz mi, dlaczego po 25 latach wolnego kraju chcesz pozbywać się ludzi za ich poglądy?


----------



## ArtiiP

^^ "pozbywać" ? 
Ci ludzie spokojnie mogą założyć ssc2 i tam sobie pisać do woli, ile chcą może nawet kilku dyskutantów tam się przeniesie. Zauważ że te forum zajmuję się tym tematem po godzinach i modowie mają trochę więcej do powiedzenia w takich przypadkach, by dbać o dobrą atmosferę forum.
Zawsze też masz możliwość poskarżenia się właścicielowi tego forum jeśli masz coś do modów.

O ile się orientuje to tak wysoka kara jest za *recydywe *i to w tym samym wątku.


----------



## Mruczek

625 said:


> No to miesiąc dla rusofila.


Proszę o łaskę dla kolegi. IMHO jego wypowiedzi, chociaż irytujące i pełne popeliny, nie podpadają pod żaden z paragrafów wymienionych w tytule wątku ukraińskiego. Jakie by nie były poglądy kol. Assurbanipal, nie dał się nigdy przyłapać na nawoływaniu do rozbiorów UA, nie jest rosyjskim nacjonalistą, trudno go uznać za harcownika, a choć niektóre jego wypowiedzi może ocierają się o trolling to na pewno nie przekraczają granicy.

Jeśli się komuś nie podobają jego wypowiedzi, zawsze można podyskutować. Nie ukrywam, że właśnie na dyskusję liczyłem, kiedy się dowiedziałem o tym bezpodstawnym brigu.

Moim zdaniem nie ma podstaw do jakiejkolwiek kary, co dopiero tak surowej.


----------



## Kemo

Dokładnie, smutne, że w dniu Święta Wolności ograniczamy wolność słowa.


----------



## odyseush

Good point, to wymowne 

625, udaj, że się pomyliłeś albo, że uciekł. Inaczej będzie tu Majdan :troll:


----------



## Tomeyk

W sumie to jedyne co, to można go uznać za rosyjskiego harcownika, takiego klasycznego "kremlina". Ale miesiąc? Niemożebnie mnie wnerwiał, ale tydzień to wg mnie góra


----------



## rince1

Się przyłączę do obrońców Assurbanipala. Gość irytujący, ale nie przeginał. Usiłował nawet czasami odpowiadać na argumenty przeciwników, co u klasycznych trolli kremloidalnych w stylu Budowlańca czy CIA oraz przedstawicieli wielikiego naroda typu novoross się nie zdarzało.

Poza tym podniosę argument, że brig go do niczego nie przekona i niczego nie nauczy, za to w dyskusji jest niewielka, ale jednak niezerowa szansa że coś do niego dotrze.


----------



## NHitman

Brig dla Assurbanipala to już jest kompletne nieporozumienie.

Szkoda, że moderacja nie jest tak drobiazgowa co do innych użytkowników którzy wyzywają od gnoi...


----------



## AUTO

Również moim zdaniem ta kara to nieporozumienie. Wkurzało mnie podejście Assurbanipala do sytuacji na Ukrainie, ale nie nazwałbym go jednak trollowaniem, w dodatku prowadził dyskusję w sposób kulturalny i starał się uzasadniać swoje zdanie. Bardziej jednak od samego briga szokuje jego długość, wiele razy użytkownicy którym puszczały nerwy i zniżali się do poziomu rynsztokowych pyskówek byli karani znacznie łagodniej. Na koniec należy dodać, że brig to kara która ma na celu dać czas na przemyślenie swoich błędów i niestosownego zachowania na forum i myślę, że w przypadku Assurbanipala wystarczyłoby kilka dni. Miesiąc briga wygląda niestety trochę jak próba cenzury, a nie sprowadzenia na właściwą drogę. Zawsze też można dać komuś zakas pisania w danym wątku pod groźbą dłuższego briga jeśli uznać, że osoba sieje w takim wątku zamęt. Były już przecież takie przypadki i chyba zwykle zdawało to egzamin.


----------



## torunczyk

^^Podobno taka długość to wynik recydywy.


----------



## chauffeur

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=114599663&postcount=4983


----------



## pmaciej7

Kemo said:


> Dokładnie, smutne, że w dniu Święta Wolności ograniczamy wolność słowa.


Ja w dniu Święta Wolności poznałem swoją żonę, także ten tego...


----------



## Starver

^^ Przypadek? Sądzę.

Może panowie z wątku ukraińskiego zrobią zlot gawędziarzy i omówią wielką politykę przy kuflu sześcioprocentowego, zamiast skakać sobie do gardeł. Ten temat już kilka razy zasilił księgę brigów i banów.


----------



## Mruczek

Starver said:


> ^^ Przypadek? Sądzę.
> 
> Może panowie z wątku ukraińskiego zrobią zlot gawędziarzy i omówią wielką politykę przy kuflu sześcioprocentowego, zamiast skakać sobie do gardeł. Ten temat już kilka razy zasilił księgę brigów i banów.


Raczej przy szklance dziewięćdziesięcioośmioprocentowego:troll:


----------



## Sasza

Właśnie co do tego bluzgania, ostatnio poszło parę brigów za to, to może warto by to jakoś usystematyzować? Bo raz jest brig, raz go nie ma.


----------



## talkinghead

Wątek vondqowy o przyjaźni polsko-niemieckiej jest często odwiedzany przez Betona i jeśli uzna że należy kogoś scyklonować (w sensie wiatru) to scyklonuje (w sensie wiatru).


----------



## sly1979

625 said:


>


niestety "niekktorzy" tego nie widzą....


----------



## Raf124

swierq85 said:


> Bluzganie to bluzganie. Można było wykropkować... nic by nie zmieniło, a w oczy by nie kłuło. Albo bluzgamy albo nie, nie ma "czasami", bo coś tam itd. zresztą jak uważacie...


to był cytat z klasyka a nie bluzgi


----------



## drugastrona

^^ To żadne usprawiedliwienie. Nie można tolerować bluzgów, tylko dlatego, że pochodzą z cytatu. Albo trzymamy poziom, albo staczamy się do rynsztoka.


----------



## poldek.pajak

A long time ago in a galaxy far away.


drugastrona said:


> Super, miasto żyje :banana: A lamusy, co to mają zwolnienie z wuefu i nigdy nie wyjdą na dwór, dupa cicho.





evertonfans2012 said:


> Można prosić o ogarnięcie tego użytkownika?





drugastrona said:


> Strasznie sztywny jesteś. To już nie można rzucić klasycznym cytatem na forum? To jakbyś bulwersował się na "zabiorom" czy "lejom betą", bo to błąd ortograficzny.


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Moim zdaniem "dupa" to inny kaliber niż "chuj", ale może niech wypowie się Miodek czy inny Bralczyk.


----------



## poldek.pajak

drugastrona said:


> ^^ Albo trzymamy poziom, albo staczamy się do rynsztoka.


: )


----------



## Adolf Warski

drugastrona said:


> ^^ Moim zdaniem "dupa" to inny kaliber niż "chuj", ale może niech wypowie się Miodek czy inny Bralczyk.


----------



## jacek_73

drugastrona said:


> ^^ Moim zdaniem "dupa" to inny kaliber niż "chuj", ale może niech wypowie się Miodek czy inny Bralczyk.


----------



## chauffeur

Proszę o ogarnięcie użytkownika Transportowiec:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=115153770&postcount=25489
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=115155766&postcount=25493
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=115156093&postcount=25496


----------



## transportowiec

chauffeur said:


> Proszę o ogarnięcie użytkownika Transportowiec:



To, że macie inne poglądy na kilka tematów w wątku, to nie grzech. 
Ale przed waszymi ginekologicznymi wycieczkami jakoś bronić się muszę.


----------



## chauffeur

transportowiec said:


> jakoś bronić się muszę.


To broń się, ale grzecznie.


----------



## transportowiec

chauffeur said:


> To broń się, ale grzecznie.



Jeśli znasz grzeczniejszą od mojej niezgodę na ginekologiczne wycieczki adwersarzy, to zapodaj kilka przykładów.
Albo nie, daruj sobie. Zawodnik, który biega ze skargą do GS-u (i jeszcze bredzi kłamliwie, iż rzekomo 
jestem bardziej niegrzeczny niż autorzy "pośladów" "małp" itp.) nie zasługuje na jakąkolwiek rozmowę. 
Jestem grzeczny, trzymam się tematu i nie wyzywam od kiboli, pisoli itd.

Ps. Trolle i robotnicy z RU to inna kwestia - tutaj nawet nie dyskutuję z kierownictwem.


----------



## 625

transportowiec said:


> To, że macie inne poglądy na kilka tematów w wątku, to nie grzech.
> Ale przed waszymi ginekologicznymi wycieczkami jakoś bronić się muszę.


Nie w taki sposób. Potraktuj to jak ostrzeżenie przed eskalacją.


----------



## Sławek

drugastrona said:


> ^^ Moim zdaniem "dupa" to inny kaliber niż "chuj", ale może niech wypowie się Miodek czy inny Bralczyk.


Teraz pojawiło się GENDER, co mocno komplikuje sprawę.


----------



## Wesoły Romek

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=115167696&postcount=633

Nowy użytkownik, khe,khe


----------



## dexter2

... Tak szybko odchodzą... 


PS - do sprawdzenia:




PZM said:


> Żal.pl
> 
> Najwieksza bolączką mieszkańców są właśnie wieczorni imprezowicze, a nie komunikacja samochodowa.
> 
> Btw komunikacja miejska i rowery w innym przeznaczeniu niż rekreacja są dla Lamusow
> 
> Kontrola rozstrzygnie





indianin1908 said:


> Zgadzam sie rownież, ze utopijne przesadzenie ludzi z aut w tramwaj jest lekko śmieszne.
> 
> Komunikacja miejska jest potrzebna, dobrze żeby była szybka i sprawna, ale ma służyć ludziom, którzy nie maja aut bądź nimi nie jeżdżą.
> 
> Samochód daje niezależność i wygodę, czego nigdy nie zaznasz w komunikacji miejskiej.
> 
> Jeżdżenie MPK to żadna przyjemność, najcześciej smutna konieczność.
> 
> Jak to mówi Clarkson autobusy są dla tych, których nie stać na benzynę lub nie maja prawa jazdy.





piotr_wu said:


> EDIT:
> Coś koledze indianin1908 nie wyszło i chyba nie przelogował się na konto PZM i sam sobie odpowiedział  A już wcześniej jakoś mi się wydawało, że taka jednoczesna aktywność dwóch przeciwników remontu 6 sierpnia jest podejrzana  No i ten sam sposób pisania, prawie co każde zdanie jedna linijka przerwy


----------



## Bart_LCY

Post nr 980 w tym wątku

Jak i nowy użytkownik, choć narracja ta sama co niedawno inny nowy. Jak to się ma do niemożności ponownej rejestracji?


----------



## pmaciej7

^^ Facet zarejestrowany z maila [email protected]śtam.cośtam. Nie ma co zadzierać.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Wesoły Romek;115167744 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=115167696&postcount=633
> 
> Nowy użytkownik, khe,khe


Indianin1908 i PZM to ten sam.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

jak można mieć nick "przejście zwierząt małych"... niedługo pojawi się użytkownik estakada bielańska.......


----------



## Wesoły Romek

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Indianin1908 i PZM to ten sam.


Tak coś czułem.

Bana?


----------



## dominobb

Nowy użytkownik - pierwszy post do usunięcia (spam)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=115174082&postcount=206


----------



## Bastian.

bloniaq_s8 said:


> jak można mieć nick "przejście zwierząt małych"... niedługo pojawi się użytkownik estakada bielańska.......


Hhhmmm tak samo jak [BÉTON!BRUT!]. Ja tam nie widzę w tym nic dziwnego.


----------



## pmaciej7

Bastian. said:


> tak samo jak [BÉTON!BRUT!].


Znaj proporcję, Mociumpanie hno:

Jeden z banitów nazwał któreś swoje konto "węzeł trąbka".


----------



## swierq85

Mam pytanie czysto techniczne. Kiedy wpiszemy listę threadów z danego regionu/miasta np. threads Warszawa, wyskakuje tabela, przy której na samym skraju, po lewej stronie pojawia się ikonka otwartej koperty. Przy wątkach starszych (w których dawno nikt nie pisał) koperta zamknięta. Przy jeszcze starszych niekiedy koperta z kłódką. Co te oznaczenia rzeczywiście znaczą i czy znaczą tak jak myślę: wątek "bieżący" - koperta otwarta, wątek "tymczasowo zamknięty" - koperta zamknięta i kłódeczka - wątek permanentnie zamknięty. Dziękuję za odpowiedź.


----------



## demmat

Otwarta koperta oznacza, że w danym dziale są wątki w których są nieprzeczytane przez Ciebie posty. Zamknięta oznacza, że nie ma nowych postów, ew. się zarchiwizowały (po pewnym czasie znika pogrubienie wątków w których są stare nieprzeczytane posty). Koperta z kłódką oznacza, że wątek jest zamknięty. Strzałka przy kopercie oznacza, że w danym wątku zamieszczałeś jakieś posty. Jak przytrzymasz przy kopercie kursor to pojawi się liczba tych postów. 

Jeżeli klikniesz dwa razy na kopertę otwartą, to się zamknie. Wtedy otworzy się ponownie jak pojawią się nowe posty.


----------



## michael_siberia

"Nieprzeczytanie" postów znika po 3 dobach (tj. 72 godzinach).


----------



## swierq85

K.... ja wszystko rozumiem, widziałem tutaj na forum wszelki spam, ale to!??? 

*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=112602250&postcount=1287*

Konkretnie podpis użytkownika na tej stronie będący linkiem do tego:

http://krucjatarozancowazaojczyzne.pl/ :nuts:icard:

Ja naprawdę wiele rozumiem, ale czy to forum służy propagandzie (jakiejkolwiek) religii i jej walk ideowych czy protestów w jej obronie. Mam nadzieję, że podobny spam jest zakazany, jeśli nie, ja dla równowagi wrzucę fotki z ostrej imprezy bdsm... uke: (oczywiście w praktyce tego nie zrobię, choć oznaczałoby to, że stopce można linkować DOSŁOWNIE wszystko ... tylko, że nie wszyscy chcą wszystko oglądać! hno:

Ręce opadają w jakich celach niektórzy wykorzystują to forum...

ok - skasuję i wyślę PM/th


----------



## 625

Amnestia dla Strzały.


----------



## swierq85

Otrzymałem taką oto wiadomość od kolegi Tusenko, który jest obecnie na brigu za notorycze trollowanie w wątkach warszawskich, Ban? 



Tusenko said:


> swierq85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wiem doskonale i nie mam z takimi rzeczami problemu
> 
> 
> 
> Po co wchodzisz folksdojczu na forum stolicy Polski jak nie masz nic wspólnego z tym krajem i z tym miastem? Nawet nie jesteś Polakiem. Napiszę meila do administratora, żeby zablokował dla was tę część forum. Bo zbanował mnie hanys, który też nie jest częścią tego kraju.
Click to expand...


----------



## pmaciej7

^^


pmaciej7 said:


> Trzeba zgłosić prywatną wiadomość tym przyciskiem:


----------



## swierq85

Dziękuję będę wiedział w przyszłości


----------



## Rzyd

swierq85 said:


> Otrzymałem taką oto wiadomość od kolegi Tusenko, który jest obecnie na brigu za notorycze trollowanie w wątkach warszawskich, Ban?


CHA CHA CHA!! Koleś zawraca dupę na priv, a potem skarży. Typowy insekt.


----------



## swierq85

^^ Nowe wcielenie kolegi Tusenko:nuts: Naprawdę nie masz co człowieku w domu robić?


----------



## LubiePiwo

^^
^^ "Rzyd" pisze się "Rzyt", kolego!


----------



## Rzyd

^^ No co ty? Nie może być.


----------



## pmaciej7

Jak zbanowałem Rzyda, to jestem antysemitom?


----------



## swierq85

Nie, po prostu nie zwracasz uwagi na różnice narodowościowe, tak trzymać


----------



## Grvl

pmaciej7 said:


> Jak zbanowałem Rzyda, to jestem antysemitom?


----------



## pmaciej7

ziarniak = jacer - ban za multikonto

Długo się bunkrował, ale w końcu wylazł na powierzchnię.


----------



## demmat

Od dawna wiedziałem, ale że zupełnie zmienił sposób pisania, to mi to nie przeszkadzało. Za co poleciał (tylko za multi, czy gdzieś przesadził)? Jak za multi to jestem za amnstią.


----------



## los77

pmaciej7 said:


> ziarniak = jacer - ban za multikonto


jednego napinacza mniej :cheers:


----------



## 625

pmaciej7 said:


> ziarniak = jacer - ban za multikonto
> 
> Długo się bunkrował, ale w końcu wylazł na powierzchnię.


Czuć było frustrację trolla


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał

pmaciej7 said:


> Jak zbanowałem Rzyda, to jestem antysemitom?


Gorzej, wykazałeś się skrajną nietolerancją wobec przedstawiciela mniejszości dysgraficzno/dyslektycznej, wszyscy przyzwoici ludzie na świecie bedom ciem beswsglendnie potempiać :troll:


----------



## Tomeyk

Taki dyskomfort poczułem...



BosyAntek said:


> ^^
> Bo na Krakowie rozpoczyna się "polski pas produkcji bimbru", a to jedyne co na południowym-wschodzie potrafią dobrze wyprodukować.
> Jak wiadomo po spożyciu znacznie łatwiej myśli się na wyższym poziomie abstrakcji, który w małopolskich warunkach nigdy jednak nie zdaje testu empirii. Ważne jednak, że potrafią udowodnić przedmiot wiary.


pocięty maczetą - pm7


----------



## tur

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=115450452&postcount=170 Pisul wrócił.

User pisul. has been banned permanently - pm7


----------



## ps-man

tur said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=115450452&postcount=170 Pisul wrócił.
> 
> User pisul. has been banned permanently - pm7


Oooo, nawet nie zawuażyłem że dostał wcześniej długiego briga/bana (?).

Ale miło, że został wyrzucony na amen, a każda próba powrotu, nawet pod innym nickiem, zakończy się tak samo.


----------



## White Tigger

W 95% nie zgadzałem się z nim, ale... Za co dostał pierwszego bana?


----------



## jacek_73

^^
za chęć do życia i miłość do ojczyzny


----------



## 625

White Tigger said:


> W 95% nie zgadzałem się z nim, ale... Za co dostał pierwszego bana?


M.in. za zdjęcie ekskrementów.


----------



## letowniak

A dokładniej? w jakich okolicznościach w jakim wątku? 
oczywiście nie twierdzę że nie zasłużył za całokształt ale niestety za całokształty się nie daje banów, po brigu i banie dla mss/swięty ja wolę się przyglądać banowaniu ludzi z Podkarpacia.


----------



## los77

DEL


----------



## pawelmilosz

letowniak said:


> A dokładniej? w jakich okolicznościach w jakim wątku?
> oczywiście nie twierdzę że nie zasłużył za całokształt ale niestety za całokształty się nie daje banów, po brigu i banie dla mss/swięty ja wolę się przyglądać banowaniu ludzi z Podkarpacia.


Dostał bodajże 10 dni briga za wysyłanie Strzale obraźliwej PM-ki (jeśli dobrze pamiętam ze zdjęciem gościa w "brązowych" gaciach). Była wokół tego burzliwa dyskusja kilka stron temu w księdze skarg i wniosków. Pewnie wisi do tej pory, jakbyś się chciał zapoznać.


----------



## letowniak

Ok, swoją drogą Strzała też już nie jednemu zaszedł za skórę pisula nie trudno było podpuścić właściwie to sam siebie potrafił podpuścić do pisania dziwnych rzeczy, jednak dziwi mnie bardzo że banuje się za PM-ki.


----------



## tur

Połowę forum zaczepiał na PM. Uważam, że wysyłanie komuś na privie zdjęć gówna przekracza ogólnie przyjęte standardy prowadzenia dyskusji na forum.


----------



## 625

To, co było na tym zdjęciu przelało czarę goryczy. A miał ją pełną brigów.


----------



## ps-man

tur said:


> Połowę forum zaczepiał na PM. Uważam, że wysyłanie komuś na privie zdjęć gówna przekracza ogólnie przyjęte standardy prowadzenia dyskusji na forum.


Nie widziałem tych zdjęć, ale skoro to były zdjęcia gówna, to w zasadzie zwizualizował nimi wszystkie swoje "mądrości", tyle były warte.


----------



## michael_siberia

Dodam, że użyte w zamiarze obrażenia adresata wiadomości.


----------



## drugastrona

A mojego pradziadka zabiły bandziory z UPA, a pierwszą żonę dziadka zabiły bandziory z lasu, tfu, teraz się mówi "żołnierze wyklęci". A dziadek był w obozie przejściowym (Zamojszczyzna, rozumiecie), ale uciekł, a po wojnie władza ludowa wsadziła go więzienia, bo był "kułakiem". Fajny wątek wspomnieniowy :cheers:


----------



## Han Solo

pmaciej7 said:


> Dokładnie w ten sam sposób Rosjanie mówią o Polakach. Oni bandyci i faszyści, a my jedyni głosiciele prawdy.
> 
> Podejście światłych polskich użytkowników też podobne: jak ktoś ma inne zdanie - ruski prowokator i troll, zbanować.



"Tolerancja" i polityczna poprawność zatacza coraz szersze kręgi :hahano:


----------



## Iwan

pmaciej7 said:


> Dokładnie w ten sam sposób Rosjanie mówią o Polakach. Oni bandyci i faszyści, a my jedyni głosiciele prawdy.


Tylko ze to Rosjanie sa tutaj agresorem. A jak wkleisz im przyklady gdy ich propaganda mija sie z prawda, to zaraz je usuna bez slowa uzasadnienia.



> Podejście światłych polskich użytkowników też podobne: jak ktoś ma inne zdanie - ruski prowokator i troll, zbanować.


Jesli ktos otwarcie mija sie z prawda (fakty mozna zweryfikowac) to mozna napisac, ze klamie. Chyba oczywistym jest kto w tym konflikcie napadl na kogo. Lepiej oczywiscie przyjac kacapska retoryke zeby byc bardziej poprawnym politycznie.


----------



## Hipolit

drugastrona said:


> A mojego pradziadka zabiły bandziory z UPA, a pierwszą żonę dziadka zabiły bandziory z lasu, tfu, teraz się mówi "żołnierze wyklęci". A dziadek był w obozie przejściowym (Zamojszczyzna, rozumiecie), ale uciekł, a po wojnie władza ludowa wsadziła go więzienia, bo był "kułakiem". Fajny wątek wspomnieniowy :cheers:


Do bandziorów z UPA postrzelali sobie i mój dziadek i mój ojciec. A pradziadek postrzelał sobie nawet do Francuzów.


----------



## michael_siberia

Dobra, dajcie już spokój rosyjskiej sekcji. Na nasz 1 post przypada tam 1000 sztuk propagandowego kontentu z najróżniejszych źródeł. Nie kopcie się z koniem, proszę.


----------



## pmaciej7

Iwan said:


> Tylko ze to Rosjanie sa tutaj agresorem. A jak wkleisz im przyklady gdy ich propaganda mija sie z prawda, to zaraz je usuna bez slowa uzasadnienia.


Troll, zbanować? No właśnie...



> Lepiej oczywiscie przyjac kacapska retoryke zeby byc bardziej poprawnym politycznie.


Dorzuć sobie do kacapa jeszcze putlera (koniecznie z małej litery), będziesz miał +1 do racji i +10 do przewagi moralnej.


----------



## odyseush

No właśnie. Dostaliście sobie własne podwóreczko, gdzie nie obowiązują jasne zasady oprócz "lżyj kacapa" (swoją drogą proponuję sprawidzić co ten ethnic slur oznacza w woj. Podlaskim - radzę bardziej w wikipedii niż na miejscu, dentyści coraz droźsi - nie interesuje mnie co on oznacza na Ukrainie czy wśród Tatarów Krymskich, piszecie na polskim subforum) i jeszcze wam mało to trolujecie poza.


----------



## Hipolit

odyseush said:


> ethnic slur ... na polskim subforum


Przyganiał kocioł garnkowi.

Bardzo mi przykro, że bandytę będę zawsze nazywał bandytą, a tych co bronią racji bandyty będę nazywał... a tego się domyślcie.


----------



## odyseush

aaa to angielski zwrot ethnic slur, może znieważyć dobre pół miliona Polaków. Nie wiedziałem. Na złodzieju czapka gore.


----------



## Hipolit

odyseush said:


> aaa to angielski zwrot ethnic slur, może znieważyć dobre pół miliona Polaków. Nie wiedziałem. Na złodzieju czapka gore.


Wielu rzeczy nie wiesz. Ja na przykład nie mam pojęcia, co oznacza ten zwrot. A podobno według ciebie jesteśmy na "polskim subforum."


----------



## odyseush

Ja ci plecaka do szkoły nie chowałem :dunno:


----------



## Hipolit

odyseush said:


> Ja ci plecaka do szkoły nie chowałem :dunno:


Za moich czasów do szkoły nie nosiło się plecaków. Ale skąd ty możesz o tym wiedzieć? 
:lol:


----------



## michael_siberia

Zacytuję ten tekst z Wikipedii:


> W gwarze lwowskiej słowo ***** oznacza głupca. Na Podlasiu nazwa funkcjonuje jako negatywne określenie osoby wyznania prawosławnego.


Jak widać, są to odstępstwa od powszechnego zastosowania słowa "*****" jako słowa określającego Rosjan w obraźliwy sposób.


----------



## Eyk88

Przestańcie już, bo wieje nudą...


----------



## Han Solo

pmaciej7 said:


> Dorzuć sobie do kacapa jeszcze putlera (koniecznie z małej litery), będziesz miał +1 do racji i +10 do przewagi moralnej.





Rosyjski user groził polskiemu poderżnięciem gardła, z pobudek nacjonalistycznych. Polski user został dodatkowo ukarany w ramach środków dostępnych na forach intenetowych.

Właściciel forum zdjął bana pod warunkiem, że polski user nie będzie "wtykał nosa w nieswoje sprawy".

Choćby na polskiej części forum słowo "putler" [w kontekście postępowania Rosji na Ukrainie] padło milion razy, nie widzę tu znaku równości at all.


----------



## swierq85

Hipolit said:


> Przyganiał kocioł garnkowi.
> 
> Bardzo mi przykro, że bandytę będę zawsze nazywał bandytą, a tych co bronią racji bandyty będę nazywał... a tego się domyślcie.


I to jest właśnie to, zawsze bandyta to INNY, ale My, My zawsze święci, nigdy nic i nikogo, zawsze nasza racja, święta racja, jedyna racja.

Czym się różni Wasze myślenie w takim zacietrzewieniu i obrażaniu, wyrażaniu pogardy od nich? Czym? To ten sam język pogardy. Po pierwsze trzeba miec na uwadze fakt, że dyskursy: zachodnioeuropejski i imperium postsowieckiego są tak różne, że nie da się "porozmawiać" wymieniając słowa, i mając jednocześnie dokładnie to samo na myśli. To inny system kulturowy, system znaczeń (jak wschodnioazjatycki - Barthes pisze o tym w "Imperium znaków") i postrzegania tych, najbardziej "miękkich" kategorii (czyli nadrzędnych kategorii filozofii - wolność, natura, kultura, władza, sprawiedliwość itd, itd. To trochę jak dyskusja ateisty z wierzącym - porozumienie może być tylko częściowe, bo jądro dyskursywne jednego (miejsce rozwijania i nadawania znaczeń np. Bóg - Derrida o tym pisał np. w "Białej Mitologii"), jest miejscem zerowym dla drugiego. Wchodzenie w dyskusję na forum rosyjskim nie ma sensu, bo jak Janlev napisał: rozumiem, że można bronić swojego kraju, ale aż tak!. Aż tak!? Np. Ci słynni wandale z Kruszynian także mieli poczucie, że "bronią swojego kraju" - fałszywe, ale tak im wmówiono i tak uformowała ich kultura w jakiej żyją - takiego im stworzyła OBCEGO. Rosjanie będą się bronić, bo dla nich to my jesteśmy OBCYM, INNYM, i odwrotnie (Bauman) - większość z tego samego powodu będzie ich także tutaj atakowała. Wzajemność istnieje i to doskonały przykład. Jeśli jesteście rzeczywiście "wyźsi kulturowo" jak twierdzicie (niektórzy), to zamiast odbijać piłeczkę, rzeczywiście pokażcie tę wyższość stając w pozycji dystansu do swojej własnej kultury i dyskursu, inaczej to nie ma sensu, będzie to zwykły culture clash, przepychanka mijających się znaczeń. 

Ps. Ktoś napisał - ale ONI są agresorem! Militarnie tak, tylko że My także mamy swoje zawsze "racje" i także byśmy na ich miejscu ich bronili, agresorami się nie czując oczywiście. Nienawidzę takiej hipokryzji :bash: (Oni tak samo jak My zawsze mają poczucie moralnej przewagi i moralnego uzasadnienia)
Doświadczenia narodów, grup są trudne i skomplikowane, wykluczając często porozumienie z uwagi na wzajemne winy. Polecam dyptyk Grynberga "Żydowska Wojna" i "Zwycięstwo" pokazującą jak winni byli wszyscy, choć nie w tym samym czasie i jak spirale niechęci nakręcano i przed i po 45' Co chwila ktoś był "agresorem", tym złym itd. (Ciekawa scena, w której najpierw banda wyrostków na ulicy bije żydowskiego chłopca, bo jest "zły", by po kilku miesiącach biło się niemieckiego - teraz ten jest zły) Tutaj nie ma niewinnych...

*Han Solo* - tak przy okazji. Ta znienawidzona przez niektórych "poprawność polityczna" to zwykła kultura i civilite' charakterystyczne dla kultury zachodnioeuropejskiej i polega na tym, by nie tworzyć w języku wrogów z mniejszości i ograniczyć pogardę do niech, bo niestety nikt nie wybiera sobie ani płci, ani koloru skóry, ani narodowości urodzenia, ani wiary rodziców, więc krytyka czy obrażanie z uwagi na te aspekty osoby jest czymś obrzydliwym i nie do przyjęcia i świadczy tylko o zakompleksieniu mówiącego - to tym własnie jest poprawność polityczna; jest przejawem kultury osobistej, polegającej na tym, by politycy z wysokości swoich siedzeń nie obrażali żadnych grup społecznych - co w Polsce nagminnie sie czyni i co różni nas właśnie, od rzeczywiście bardziej ogładzonej kultury "bogatego Zachodu".


----------



## odyseush

Han Solo said:


> Rosyjski user groził polskiemu poderżnięciem gardła, z pobudek nacjonalistycznych.


Ja tam wolę coś takiego, przynajmniej wiadomo z kim się ma do czynienia. A tu chłopcy z wiadomego wątku ubrali się w szatki wielkich Europejczyków, a za połowę swych wypowiedzi w tej pięknej i branej za wzrór Europie dostali by bana ale od wymiaru sprawiedliwości. 

Swoiście też pojmują ogromną wartość Zachodu jaką jest wolność wypowiedzi, przy przyzwoleniu części moderacji... 

Jak to mawiał Marszałek wam kury szczać prowadzać...


----------



## BlazD

Panowie.

1) Nie wdawać się w dyskusję na rosyjskim forum, bo obecnie dyskusja z nimi jest bezcelowa. Jedna ze stron konfliktu nigdy nie przyzna racji drugiej lub sprzymierzeńcom drugiej.

2) Zdać sobie sprawę, że to jest prywatne forum i zasady na nim obowiązujące ustala właściciel i wyraża je ustami (a dokładniej klawiaturą) adminów i modów. Zasady nie muszą być ani sprawiedliwe, ani demokratyczne. Chcemy uczestniczyć w danym forum, to musimy tych zasad przestrzegać, nawet jeśli się z nimi nie zgadzamy.


----------



## pmaciej7

szpic said:


> Niemcy strojami nawiązali do swojej historii. Czerń jak mundury ss a czerwien jak krew na rękach.
> Do tego zdrajca i volksdojcz przechodzi do historii. Dramat


3 miesiące


----------



## Mruczek

pmaciej7 said:


> Dokładnie w ten sam sposób Rosjanie mówią o Polakach. Oni bandyci i faszyści, a my jedyni głosiciele prawdy.
> 
> Podejście światłych polskich użytkowników też podobne: jak ktoś ma inne zdanie - ruski prowokator i troll, zbanować.


No wiesz, parafrazując Machiavellego: zły to moderator, który się skarży na swoich użytkowników (zamiast wziąć ich za mordę):troll:



drugastrona said:


> A mojego pradziadka zabiły bandziory z UPA, a pierwszą żonę dziadka zabiły bandziory z lasu, tfu, teraz się mówi "żołnierze wyklęci". A dziadek był w obozie przejściowym (Zamojszczyzna, rozumiecie), ale uciekł, a po wojnie władza ludowa wsadziła go więzienia, bo był "kułakiem". Fajny wątek wspomnieniowy :cheers:


6 lat wojny, 6 lat okupacji. Było ciężko.

A przedtem, bracie, za sanacji? Też było ciężko:troll:


----------



## osiedle6

Han Solo said:


> Naprawdę? Niezauważyłem...


To wątek )) o brigach, więc mam prawo odnieść się do opinii kolegów.

@Transportowiec ma dość zdecydowane poglądy, ale w wątku ukraińskim ,mówiąc kolokwialnie, nie przeginał pałki. Często nie zgadzam się z jego opiniami ( czasami zgadzam i lajkuję), ale dosadność jest w normie SSC.

Wątku drogowego tj. Hiszpania nie śledzę (polski śledzę pasjami) więc nie komentuję decyzji moda, choć poczułem już Jego za szybkie emocje.


----------



## mkuldane

Ciekawym czy doczekam kiedyś briga dla pewnego dżentelmena, który jest wyjątkowo uprzejmy dla rozmówców.


----------



## Wicked dj

osiedle6 said:


> To wątek )) o brigach, więc mam prawo odnieść się do opinii kolegów.
> 
> @Transportowiec ma dość zdecydowane poglądy, ale w wątku ukraińskim ,mówiąc kolokwialnie, nie przeginał pałki. Często nie zgadzam się z jego opiniami ( czasami zgadzam i lajkuję), ale dosadność jest w normie SSC.
> 
> Wątku drogowego tj. Hiszpania nie śledzę (polski śledzę pasjami) więc nie komentuję decyzji moda, choć poczułem już Jego za szybkie emocje.


transportowiec wrzucał ciekawe informacje w watku o ukrainie, ale faktycznie: w w każdej jego wypowiedzi trącało....antonim


----------



## osiedle6

Wicked dj said:


> transportowiec wrzucał ciekawe informacje w watku o ukrainie, ale faktycznie: w w każdej jego wypowiedzi trącało....antonim


Księga brigów i banów...

*A dlaczego społeczność forum nie jest na tej stronie informowana o tym kto otrzymał briga (jak długiego) lub bana i za co?
*

Przypadek @transportowca (gościa zdecydowanie nie z mojej bajki) przelał moją czarkę goryczy.

@transportowiec zarobił 30 *słownie trzydzieści dni briga.
* Bez wcześniejszych ostrzeżeń, a to nie jest gówniarz z dorobkiem kilku postów tylko pełnokrwisty, wyrazisty user.
Jakież to zbrodnie na słowie pisanym trzeba popełnić, aby być tak surowo potraktowanym???

Wnoszę o zmniejszenie do tygodnia briga dla @transportowca i zaliczyć to co już odsiedział w poczet wymierzonej kary.


----------



## cc1

^^ Dołączam się do wniosku, uzasadnienie identyczne z powyższym.

Na marginesie - w wątku ukraińskim nie da się całkiem uciec od polityki.


----------



## adam2a

Transportowca trzeba docenić za rolę informacyjną w wątku o Ukrainie, ale niestety jego aktywność do tego się nie ogranicza. Powiedzieć o nim, że ma "wyraziste poglądy" to gruby kolokwializm. Nie podoba mi się często używane w tym wątku obraźliwe słownictwo względem Rosjan, ale on przebija wszystkich i pluje jadem w każdego.


----------



## cc1

^^ W wątku ukraińskim przyczepić się można do wielu za te putlery, putinokie czy sowieckie. Emocje. Ja na przykład piszę putin małą literą.

Mam nadzieję, że piszący trochę powściągną języki, by nie zjechać poziomem do wątku rosyjskiego.


----------



## Grzadq

Również popieram zmniejszenie wymiaru kary dla @transportowca z powodu jego wkładu (głównie informacyjnego) w wątku ukraińskim. 

Transportowcowi pewnie nieco głowa się ochłodziła, miał czas na przemyślenia, dlatego gorąco dołączam się do prośby!


----------



## 625

I może jeszcze za Czas na śmiech mu zlikwidować briga? Dostał za drogowe i to w pełni uzasadnione. Rozważaliśmy bana na stałe. EOT.


----------



## kylosti

Ja również przyłączam się do prośby o zmniejszenie czasu briga dla transportowca. Rozumiem, że niektóre jego wypowiedzi bądź sposób ich przedstawiania może być może być kontrowersyjny. 30 dni kary wydaje mi się być zbyt surowe, a posty transportowca wnoszą dużo informacji do wątku.


----------



## swierq85

osiedle6 said:


> Księga brigów i banów...
> 
> *A dlaczego społeczność forum nie jest na tej stronie informowana o tym kto otrzymał briga (jak długiego) lub bana i za co?
> *
> 
> Przypadek @transportowca (gościa zdecydowanie nie z mojej bajki) przelał moją czarkę goryczy.
> 
> @transportowiec zarobił 30 *słownie trzydzieści dni briga.
> * Bez wcześniejszych ostrzeżeń, a to nie jest gówniarz z dorobkiem kilku postów tylko pełnokrwisty, wyrazisty user.
> Jakież to zbrodnie na słowie pisanym trzeba popełnić, aby być tak surowo potraktowanym???


Do tego wniosku przychylam się także, tzn. o informowaniu co, dla kogo i na ile (bezwzględne), bo sam dwa miesiące temu siedziałem dni trzydzieści bez żadnej informacji od kogo, za co i czego więcej mam nie robić, także bez ostrzeżenia. Moim zdaniem to powinno być bezwględne, a nie jak się zdarza: "brig without specified reason", bo to już w moim odczuciu zwykły skandal. 

Przy okazji - już o tym pisałem wcześniej - jestem wielkim przeciwnikiem wszelkiego rodzaju poniżania innych nacji z uwagi na głupotę ich rządów, czy indoktrynację jakim są poddawani, więc - nie czytając, by nerwów sobie oszczędzić, bo raz wszedłem i nie wejdę więcej, tyle tam jadu i nienawiści - abstrahując od wątku ukraińskiego, w przypadku podobnych wypowiedzi ja sugerowałbym napisanie do autora podobnych postów prośbę o usunięcie poniżających wyrazów i zamianę na neutralne, albo brig w ciągu 24h i tyle. Na pewno transportowiec i inni "emocjonalni" użytkownicy zyskali by na tym bardziej, a poziom wypowiedzi także by się podniósł przy "autokorekcie", lub brigu. 

Ps. moja najlepsza przyjaciółka jest z pochodzenia Rosjanką (choć mieszka tutaj od 10 lat, ukończyła filologię polską i obecnie w tym kierunku się nawet doktoryzuje) i przykro się czyta/słyszy podobne wypowiedzi na temat całego narodu/wszystkich obywateli, ponieważ niestety mają oni nikły wpływ na decyzję rządzących nimi satrapów, więc naprawdę postulowałbym więcej zrozumienia (Transportowcowi i innym) dla przeciętnego Rosjanina, którego to ani grzeje, ani ziębi, a jeszcze mu się wbija poczucie winy...


----------



## osiedle6

swierq85 said:


> Do tego wniosku przychylam się także, tzn. o informowaniu co, dla kogo i na ile (bezwzględne), bo sam dwa miesiące temu siedziałem dni trzydzieści bez żadnej informacji od kogo, za co i czego więcej mam nie robić, także bez ostrzeżenia. Moim zdaniem to powinno być bezwględne, a nie jak się zdarza: "brig without specified reason", bo to już w moim odczuciu zwykły skandal.
> 
> naprawdę postulowałbym więcej zrozumienia (Transportowcowi i innym) dla przeciętnego Rosjanina, którego to ani grzeje, ani ziębi, a jeszcze mu się wbija poczucie winy...


Kłopot w tym, że @transportowiec zarobił 30-dniowego briga nie za wątek ukraiński, ale ponoć za występy w wątku drogowym ... hiszpańskim :nuts:.
Sam chętnie bym zapoznał się z dowodami zbrodni, ale ich nie ma.


----------



## NHitman

kylosti said:


> Ja również przyłączam się do prośby o zmniejszenie czasu briga dla transportowca. Rozumiem, że niektóre jego wypowiedzi bądź sposób ich przedstawiania może być może być kontrowersyjny. 30 dni kary wydaje mi się być zbyt surowe, a posty transportowca wnoszą dużo informacji do wątku.


Nie róbcie Boga z transportowca... facet nie raz jechał taką propagandą, że aż kapcie spadały, a mimo to ludzie ufają mu bezgranicznie (widać po lajkach) A gdy mu udowodniono ostatnią wstawkę propagandową to zamilkł i nie raczył się do tego odnieść. Facet nie umie trzymać nerwów na wodzy i gdy nie jesteś po jego stronie, albo nie zgadzasz się z tym co on piszę, to jesteś po "ich" stronie i należy cię zgnębić i wyzwać od agentów...

Modowie i tak są bardzo wyrozumiali co do poczynań transportowca, pewnie ze względu na wkład informacyjny jaki wnosi do wątku o Ukrainie(tzn, w jego postach 30% to informację z frontu, a reszta to plucie jadem), ale umówmy się, te 30 dni to powinien dostać już dawno kiedy groził innym użytkownikom w tym i mnie.


----------



## osiedle6

NHitman said:


> Nie róbcie Boga z transportowca... facet nie raz jechał taką propagandą, że aż kapcie spadały, a mimo to ludzie ufają mu bezgranicznie (widać po lajkach) A gdy mu udowodniono ostatnią wstawkę propagandową to zamilkł i nie raczył się do tego odnieść. Facet nie umie trzymać nerwów na wodzy i gdy nie jesteś po jego stronie, albo nie zgadzasz się z tym co on piszę, to jesteś po "ich" stronie i należy cię zgnębić i wyzwać od agentów...
> 
> Modowie i tak są bardzo wyrozumiali co do poczynań transportowca, pewnie ze względu na wkład informacyjny jaki wnosi do wątku o Ukrainie(tzn, w jego postach 30% to informację z frontu, a reszta to plucie jadem), ale umówmy się, te 30 dni to powinien dostać już dawno kiedy groził innym użytkownikom w tym i mnie.



A kto robi Boga z @transportowca? Ty pierwszy użyleś tego nieuprawnionego w stosunku do gościa słowa.

Ja tłukę się tutaj o jasne zasady. Jeśli zasłużył już dawno to dlaczego już dawno briga nie załapał? Wyciąganie starych i nie ukaranych spraw jest śmieszne. 
Proszę o szybkie i publiczne karanie wyskoków z podaniem przyczyn w *tej księdze*.

Najczęściej mod nie informuje publicznie, w księdze brigów i banów, społeczności forum o brigu danego usera. *Dlaczego?*
Wali co chce na priva i umywa rączki, koleś ma miesiąc odpoczynku i nie może nawet zaprotestować. Tzn. może odpowiedzieć na privie co i tak mod ma w zadzie, nie odpowiadając.


----------



## Wicked dj

^^ hmmm...nigdy nie wnikałem, ale na chłopski rozum się zgadza. Jakikolwiek tip za co dany gagatek dostał brig/ban byłby w tym wątku jak najbardziej na miejscu. Co do transportowca: brig napewno nie zmieni jego postrzegania świata, sposób wypowiadania się zmieni co najwyżej na krótko. nie moja brocha, nie po drodze mi z nim, ale jego wrzutki (merytoryczne) były ciekawe.


----------



## NHitman

osiedle6 said:


> Wyciąganie starych i nie ukaranych spraw jest śmieszne.



To miało raczej uświadomić jak bardzo modowie są dla niego pobłażliwi (dla mnie i tak za bardzo, ale to już inna kwestia...)

Nie wróże transportowcowi długiej kariery na FPW jeżeli nie zrozumie, że plucie jadem na innych to nie dialog. Z tym brigiem to już recydywa, potem dostanie perma jeżeli się nie ogarnie...


----------



## osiedle6

NHitman said:


> Nie wróże transportowcowi długiej kariery na FPW jeżeli nie zrozumie, że plucie jadem na innych to nie dialog. Z tym brigiem to już recydywa, potem dostanie perma jeżeli się nie ogarnie...


Oczywiście masz rację.

Niech user np. @transportowiec pociągnie sam siebie do bana.
Tylko chciałbym ten upadek zobaczyć w tej księdze i móc się osobiście do tego odnieść.
I nie chodzi tutaj o rozbuchaną dyskusję, która może zablokować serwery.
Z tego co od kilku lat zaobserwowałem na SSC, wiem że userzy nie będą mieli litości dla głupków i w 95% poprą modów, o ile oni będą trzymać się choć elementarnych standartów.

Obecny poziom księgi brigów i banów jest tego dowodem.


----------



## pmaciej7

osiedle6 said:


> @transportowiec zarobił 30 *słownie trzydzieści dni briga.
> * Bez wcześniejszych ostrzeżeń, a to nie jest gówniarz z dorobkiem kilku postów tylko pełnokrwisty, wyrazisty user.


To jego trzeci brig.

Wyrazistymi _userami_ są Mruczek albo Adolf Warski. 

Transportowiec jest zwyklym trollem, ewentualnie pomylił fora, bo ze 100 ostatnich postów w wątku merytorycznym napisał aż jeden, w dodatku o treści "A miało być pięknie...". 

W jakim wątku napisal posta o treści: 



> Dla mnie to jest oczywiste.
> 
> Obawiam się jednak, że na Wschód od Donbasu i tak nikt nic z tego nie zrozumie.
> Spróbuję klepnąć jakiegoś dyżurnego mema. Może nawet z użyciem cyrylicy.
> 
> :lol:


przeciętny użytkownik się nie domyśli.


----------



## bloganista

*Drodzy moderatorzy:*​ 
Sposób wymierzenia banów jest niesprawiedliwy.​ 
Nie ma mozliwość wniesienia apelacji. Dlaczego?
Dla osoby karalnej, należałoby naprzykład zgłosić niezwłocznie po ogłoszeniu banu (powiecmy tydzień) post ‘apelacyjny’.
Inny moderator, niz ten który wymierzył bana, rozpatruje sprawę na podstawie apelacji.​ 
Wszystkie bany powinne byc ogłoszone. Każdy ban powinien być usprawiedliwiony w opisie kilka zdań, nie jednym słowem 
- naprzykład ‘‘Trolstwo’’.
Trolling polega na ‘‘zamierzonym wpływaniu na innych użytkowników w celu ich ośmieszenia lub obrażenia 
(czego następstwem jest wywołanie kłótni) poprzez wysyłanie napastliwych, kontrowersyjnych, często nieprawdziwych przekazów 
czy też poprzez stosowanie różnego typu zabiegów erystycznych’’ - _Wikipedia._​ 
Często jest jednak trudno rozróżnić trollowaniem od prawdziwych kontrowersyjnych poglądach (nie wyłowanych dla awantury) 
a każdy przecież ma prawo wygłosić je jako osoba z unikalnymi poglądami czy opiniami. Takie przypadki wiele razy sie zdarzają 
na forum.​ 
Trudne do rozstrzygnięcie spraw wymagają jednak umiejętnośc rozróżnienie pomiędzy zacieklą dyskusje a porachunki osobiste 
czy awanturnictwem.


.


----------



## White Tigger

Czy zdajesz sobie sprawę z tego jakich nakładów społecznej pracy moderatorów dla forum wymagałaby realizacja Twojego postulatu?


----------



## pmaciej7

michael_siberia said:


> Jeżeli dla Ciebie trollowaniem jest rozmyślanie nad stworzeniem mema przeciwko państwu, którego przywódca zachowuje się jak Adolf Hitler, to nie mam pytań.


Angela Merkel zachowuje się jak Adolf Hitler? Mocne stwierdzenie. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=115655768&postcount=3831



michael_siberia said:


> Ten post przytoczony przez 625 faktycznie nie nadaje się w tamtym miejscu forum.


I za tego posta właśnie dostał 30 dni briga. 

Nie publikowałem tego posta, żeby nie dawać mu trybuny. 



swierq85 said:


> Nie dziwię się teraz moderom, choć info i tak by się aportem zawsze dorzucić przydało w tym wątku i przy tym pozostaję


Zanim zdążyłem wrzucić informację, już pojawiły sie pytania.



bloganista said:


> Dla studentów prawa, praca moderatorska bylaby marzeniem, nawet jako zajęcie wolontaryjne.


A kto by im płacił składki za ten wolontariat?


----------



## Han Solo

Grzadq said:


> Tyle tylko, że trzebaby zdefiniować co to znaczy user z dużym stażem - jakaś określona ilość czasu na forum czy liczba postów?


To sie zdefiniuje , zaden problem


----------



## Wesoły Romek

bloganista said:


> Dla studentów prawa, praca moderatorska bylaby marzeniem, nawet jako zajęcie wolontaryjne.
> Należy dać zgłoszenie w wydziałach prawa w uniwersytecie.​Zgłosiło by się mnóstwo osób i napewno nie brakowałoby wtedy moderatorów.
> 
> 
> .


:nuts::nuts:


----------



## Virgileq

Han Solo said:


> To sie zdefiniuje , zaden problem


Odznaka wzorowego forumowicza:

1. Przynajmniej jeden post ze zdjeciami w watku o 100 lat planowania w Polsce
2. Przetrwanie 50 postow bez briga w PHP
3. Jedna fotorelacja (moze byc z otwarcia biedronki)
4. Jedno+ cytowanie w najlepszych cytatach
5. Like od BETONA.


----------



## pawelmilosz

Virgileq said:


> Odznaka wzorowego forumowicza:
> 
> 1. Przynajmniej jeden post ze zdjeciami w watku o 100 lat planowania w Polsce
> 2. Przetrwanie 50 postow bez briga w PHP
> 3. Jedna fotorelacja (moze byc z otwarcia biedronki)
> 4. Jedno+ cytowanie w najlepszych cytatach
> 5. Like od BETONA.


Ja mam tylko 3/5 ;(
A tak na poważnie, to żadne kryterium oceny kto jest bardziej a kto mniej zasłużony na forum nigdy nie będzie do końca obiektywne. Są na forum tacy z wyśrubowanymi statystykami, którzy niewiele do niego wnoszą, a są i świeżo zarejestrowani, którzy wnoszą bardzo wiele. Jest też cała rzesza szaraczków, których nikt nigdy nie słucha (jak np. ja)


----------



## demmat

bloganista said:


> A więc jesteś przeciwko wdrożenie systemu apelacyjnego ponieważ uważasz, że prawie każdy ban jest uzasadniony?​


Zróbmy jeszcze ławników (piszę się!!), NIK (który będzie kontrolował moderatorów) i poprośmy użytkowników z forów innych państw o stworzenie Trybunału Sprawiedliwości. Wtedy będzie sprawiedliwość jak cholera. 

Nie ośmieszajmy siebie i moderatorów. 1% kar jest wątpliwych. Reszta to są kary wątpliwe dla ukaranych, bo ci nie mogą przełknąć tego, że ich brednie, trolling, spamerstwo, bluzgi czy politykierstwo jest niezgodne z zasadami.

Księgi powinny być przeznaczone do zgłaszania kogoś/czegoś i do informowania o rzeczach ważnych. Średnio mnie interesuje 100 postów dziennie o brigach czy banach dla jakiś spamerów czy trolli. Jak ktoś chce wiedzieć dlaczego ktoś ma karę, to niech zapyta, a mod odpowie. Poza tym moderatorzy nie są od spowiadania się na dwie strony z każdej wymierzonej kary.


----------



## Pan Włodzimierz

Bez obrazy, ale motyw "forumowo-brigowej apelacji" rozbawił mnie tak bardzo, że postanowiłem podbić i od razu zaproponować stosowanie w takich sytuacjach kpk (<--oczywiście _"odpowiednio"_):banana2:

Nie zamierzam uczestniczyć w dyskusji, chciałem tylko poinformować, że ten pomysł jest moim zdaniem tak bardzo odjechany, że japa mi się cieszy za każdym razem jak sobie o nim pomyślę 

Pozdrawiam (bez negatywnych emocji) :cheers:


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Czy mógłby ktoś podziekować zawodnikowi?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=116065616&postcount=30075


----------



## Adolf Warski

Czy uważasz, że od decyzji o brigu/banie powinno przysługiwać:
a.) zażalenie
b.) odwołanie
c.) skarga kasacyjna
d.) protest
e.) zarzuty
f.) rekurs do Stolicy Apostolskiej
g.) wniosek o ponowne rozpatrzenie sprawy
h.) rewizja nadzwyczajna

Odpowiedzi proszę przysyłać Betonowi na PM-kę.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

to jeszcze powinniśmy wybrać prezydenta do którego banici mogliby pisać prośbę o ułaskawienie....


----------



## michael_siberia

Korwinowski trolling w wątku o Ukrainie:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=116074375&postcount=30110


----------



## los77

^^ a gdyby separatyści zostawili te dzieci, też byłoby zapewne źle. 

Post do pozostawienia , ku przestrodze aby nie łykać całej propagandy jaką otoczona jest ta wojna. I mówię tu zarówno o propagandzie rosyjskiej jak i ukraińskiej.


----------



## NHitman

Dziękuje za zgłoszenie mnie do księgi 

a teraz serio... gdzie tu widzisz trolling? po prostu pewne sprawy widzę inaczej i jeżeli chciałeś dyskutować to należałoby tak zrobić. Ty ograniczyłeś się do jednego posta "gadasz normalnie jak Korwin" i tyle... reszta userów potrafiła podjąć dyskusję, a Ty za to poleciałeś od razu do księgi.

Nikogo nie obrażam na nikogo nie pluje jadem, tylko dyskutuję. Rozumiem, że nie można mieć własnego zdania i za to trzeba być karanym?


----------



## Kocham_Podlasie/Biał

michael_siberia said:


> Korwinowski trolling w wątku o Ukrainie:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=116074375&postcount=30110


"Korwinowski trolling" - chyba kpisz... Większej bzdury dawno nie czytałem, niektórym już odbija na punkcie tego Korwina.


----------



## drugastrona

A może przenieślibyście się na jakieś forum polityczne? W końcu tutaj mamy forum architektoniczne i budowlane...


----------



## EGOista

^^

To czemu postujesz w wątkach sportowych? Może przeniósł byś się na jakieś forum sportowe? W końcu tutaj mamy forum architektoniczne i budowlane...


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Postuję okazjonalnie, a w wątku sportowym jest porządek i spokój, w przeciwieństwie do wątku ukraińskiego, nie ma żadnych skarg od dłuższego czasu. Ale nie zależy mi na nim, bo przede wszystkim przeglądam wątki inwestycyjne i rzadziej zdjęciowe. Jak dla mnie, cały dział "Po godzinach" mógłby zniknąć. Cała ta pseudoafera o zamykanie wątku, trolowanie, bluzgi, skracanie kar, itp. jest śmieszna, biorąc pod uwagę profil tego forum.


----------



## EGOista

Z wątkami piłkarskimi też bywało różnie, ostatnio polska piłka też chyba była zamknięta przez chwilę. Po prostu grupa ludzi o tym samym hobby chcę czasami pogadać o czym innym, poza tym zamknięcie HP rozlało by je na merytoryczne wątki, tym bardziej taki gorący temat Ukrainy.


----------



## swierq85

osiedle6 said:


> Oczywiście masz rację.
> 
> Niech user np. @transportowiec pociągnie sam siebie do bana.
> Tylko chciałbym ten upadek zobaczyć w tej księdze i móc się osobiście do tego odnieść.
> I nie chodzi tutaj o rozbuchaną dyskusję, która może zablokować serwery.
> Z tego co od kilku lat zaobserwowałem na SSC, wiem że userzy nie będą mieli litości dla głupków i w 95% poprą modów, o ile oni będą trzymać się choć elementarnych standartów.
> 
> Obecny poziom księgi brigów i banów jest tego dowodem.


Cóż za chichot losu, że user Osiedle6 już 24 h później podzielił los transportowca i również "upadł" w briga. Co więcej, moderatorzy nie poinformowali o tym społeczności SC w tym wątku, o co tak gorąco zabiegał.O fortuno :lol:


----------



## demmat

EGOista said:


> Z wątkami piłkarskimi też bywało różnie, ostatnio polska piłka też chyba była zamknięta przez chwilę. Po prostu grupa ludzi o tym samym hobby chcę czasami pogadać o czym innym, poza tym zamknięcie HP rozlało by je na merytoryczne wątki, tym bardziej taki gorący temat Ukrainy.


No to wystarczy zostawić jeden HP i HP ekonomiczny. Każdy wątek w którym schodzi na tematy polityczne robi się chlewem. Są chlewy mniej lub bardziej uporządkowane, ale nadal są to chlewy. 

Oczywiście jest masa ludzi bardzo mądrze prawiących o polityce i są dyskusje merytoryczne, ale jest też ogrom postów o przerażająco niskim poziomie, które dominują nad tymi merytorycznymi. 

Żeby wątki polityczne mogły być "zdatne do użycia", to musi tam stale przebywać jeden mod i się*nimi zajmować. Uważam, że jeden Talkinghead wystarczy i nie ma sensu ani zatrudniać nowych modów, ani zlecać obecnym stały nadzór nad takimi wątkami.


----------



## torunczyk

^^
^^Co by nie powiedzieć, Hitler ogłośił żałobę po śmierci Piłsudskiego, uczestniczył we mszy św w Berlinie z tej okazji, a po ataku na Polskę, kazał złożyć kwiaty na grobie na Wawelu. Chociaż nie nazwałbym ich kumplami.:|


----------



## NHitman

BlazD said:


> Problemem jest to, że ten wątek nad wyraz często odwiedzają osoby wyraźnie chcące wywołać jakąś kontrowersję.


Trochę przyznałeś się, że osoba z odmiennymi poglądami nie jest mile widziana w wątku ukraińskim. To że ktoś ma inne zdanie nie jest od razu kontrowersją z zamiarem zniszczenia merytorycznej dyskusji, bo właśnie dyskusja polega na tym, że pojawiają się różne głosy w debacie. 

Ciekawe jest to, że @transportowca nikt nie zgłaszał do księgi za notoryczne plucie jadem, a userów z odmiennymi poglądami na pewne sprawy zgłaszało się od razu do księgi z dopiskiem troll bądź korwinowski trolling


----------



## BlazD

NHitman said:


> Trochę przyznałeś się, że osoba z odmiennymi poglądami nie jest mile widziana w wątku ukraińskim.


Kontrowersja a odmienne zdanie to jednak coś innego. Nie przekręcaj słów.

Transportowca zgłaszano kilkakrotnie.


----------



## Hipolit

CIA said:


> Aaa no tak od razuu łgarstwo,


No, mógłbym dodać do tego jeszcze kilka wyrazów określających ciebie odpowiednio, ale mam cały czas nadzieję, że jesteś niedorosłym gimnazjalistą, który tylko chce zabłysnąć na tym forum, jak Leonid jakiś.
Czy rozumiesz znaczenie słowa "kumpel"?


----------



## los77

Uprzejmie Was Panowie proszę. 

*SKOŃCZCIE AWRUK WASZĄ DYSKUSJĘ W KSIĘDZE !!! *


----------



## CIA

Hipolit said:


> No, mógłbym dodać do tego jeszcze kilka wyrazów określających ciebie odpowiednio, ale mam cały czas nadzieję, że jesteś niedorosłym gimnazjalistą, który tylko chce zabłysnąć na tym forum, jak Leonid jakiś.
> Czy rozumiesz znaczenie słowa "kumpel"?


A czy rozumiesz słowo "dyskusja", "beton", "zakuty łeb" i "woda z mózgu".


----------



## NHitman

BlazD said:


> Kontrowersja a odmienne zdanie to jednak coś innego. Nie przekręcaj słów.


Tylko, że odmienne zdanie dla notorycznie udzielających się userów w wątku ukraińskim to kontrowersja, albo trolling


----------



## Hipolit

CIA said:


> A czy rozumiesz słowo "dyskusja", "beton", "zakuty łeb" i "woda z mózgu".


"Ładnie się kolega przedstawił przed milionami słuchaczy", że tak zacytuję klasyka.


----------



## CIA

^^
Nie... to nie o mnie, bo ja wiem co oznaczaja te słowa.


----------



## Hipolit

CIA said:


> ^^
> Nie... to nie o mnie, bo ja wiem co oznaczaja te słowa.


Jak widać tylko się koledze wydaje.


----------



## CIA

^^
A kolega to na 100% ma racje, bo przecież kolega musi mieć zawsze rację? Kolega nie dopuszcza nawet mysli, ze nie mógłyb mieć racji. Nieprawdaż?


----------



## michael_siberia

Następna wypowiedź o panu CIA niech będzie wypowiedzią moderatora.


----------



## Hipolit

CIA said:


> ^^
> A kolega to na 100% ma racje, bo przecież kolega musi mieć zawsze rację? Kolega nie dopuszcza nawet mysli, ze nie mógłyb mieć racji. Nieprawdaż?


Istniej drogi kolego coś takiego, co nazywa się notoryjnoścą, co starożytni Rzymianie zwykli byli określac zdaniem: _"notoria non egent probatione"_. Nie muszę udowadniać, że woda jest mokra, natomiast jeśli koledze się wydaje, że Piłsudski był dobrym kolegą, kompanem, kamratem, lub współtowarzyszem Adolfa Hitlera, to oznacza, że kolega nie zna choćby skróconych życiorysów obu tych polityków, zaś znajomość języka polskiego oscyluje u kolegi w zakresie dolnej strefy stanów niskich. No, chyba że to tylko ze strony kolegi złośliwość, zwana niekiedy "małpią".


----------



## swierq85

^^ Wątek ukraiński, wątkiem ukraińskim, ale to co tutaj robicie już wyłącznie przysłowiowe "kopanie się koniem". Nie dogadacie się, bo szczerze nawet tego nie chcecie i to widać, więc dajcie sobie spokój. hno:


----------



## odyseush

A co jeśli to większość stałych użytkowników tego tematu (z 10) trolluje innych użytkowników swoim prostolinijnym, płytkim i jednowymiarowym spojrzeniem, na ukraiński konflikt, które trochę dziwnie wygląda na tle tego stosunkowo merytorycznego forum? Do tego chcą wprowadzić w tym wątku dyktat jak za jednej partii (nawet im się to okresowo udaje)?


----------



## Hipolit

odyseush said:


> A co jeśli to większość stałych użytkowników tego tematu (z 10) trolluje innych użytkowników swoim prostolinijnym, płytkim i jednowymiarowym spojrzeniem...


...na kwestię stopnia wilgotności wody...


----------



## ArtiiP

^^ x ileś tam (do swierq85) 
Żeby się dogadać to potrzeba 2 stron a tu mamy raczej że 2 strony *nie chcą*. 
Po drugie nie zawsze można się dogadać, ale już szanować zdanie (nawet przeciwne) już owszem. To do obu stron, bo jakoś tego nie widzę.

W wątku ukraińskim jest owszem przeginka w jedną stronę, ale wypowiedzi przeciwników też się pojawiają tylko to wymaga merytorycznego podparcia tych wypowiedzi. Owszem niesprawiedliwe bo druga strona merytorycznie nie musi się wykazywać, ale już tak jest jak nie chcesz się zgadzać z tzw ogółem. 

Ja się już w tym wątku powtarzam z tym, ale jak komuś sposób moderowania nie pasi to jest setki tysięcy innych _forumów_ a nawet sobie można założyć własnego (co daje ponoć "pełną wolność" wypowiedzi).


----------



## swierq85

ArtiiP said:


> ^^ x ileś tam (do swierq85)
> Żeby się dogadać to potrzeba 2 stron a tu mamy raczej że 2 strony *nie chcą*.
> Po drugie nie zawsze można się dogadać, ale już szanować zdanie (nawet przeciwne) już owszem. To do obu stron, bo jakoś tego nie widzę.


Napisałem dokładnie to samo i całkowicie się z Tobą zgadzam. Tym bardziej, że wbrew pozorom w sporze ideowym z CIA, stoję po Waszej stronie... (mój stosunek do obowiązku wojskowego i systemu wartości to inna sprawa). Po prostu patrząc tak z oddalenia widać, że każdy wychodzi ze swoją tezą i nie ma szans, by to się zmieniło, więc kontynuowanie "kopania się" ma średni sens.

Ps. posiedziałem trochę na Lemonde i LeFigaro, i jeśli sądzicie, że u nas na forum się "trolluje" to nie widzieliście najazdu na tych portalach. Praktycznie nie ma proukraińskich, prozachodnich komentarzy - wyłącznie pochwały gestu Depardieu i rosyjskiego zamorodyzmu. Dramat!


----------



## krystiand

Przypomnę pewien post, który był kilka stron wcześniej:


smarjusz smolarski said:


> Oj tam... W wątku ukraińskim dziesięcostronicowy off top to nie of top .


W wątku ukraińskim sobie róbcie OT, ale tutaj nikt nie chce tego czytać :bash:


----------



## michael_siberia

> Ps. posiedziałem trochę na Lemonde i LeFigaro, i jeśli sądzicie, że u nas na forum się "trolluje" to nie widzieliście najazdu na tych portalach. Praktycznie nie ma proukraińskich, prozachodnich komentarzy - wyłącznie pochwały gestu Depardieu i rosyjskiego zamorodyzmu. Dramat!


Wklejałem przecież wczoraj do wątku o Ukrainie artykuł o najeździe opłaconych z Moskwy trolli na fora zachodnich portali.


----------



## swierq85

BlazD said:


> Takie małe spostrzeżenie:
> 
> Albo więc musisz zmienić podpis w stopce, albo podejście do innych poglądów.


@Blazd, mi nie chodzi o treść jak zauważyłeś (to świetnie, że tutaj ludzie mają różne poglądy, o to chodzi!), *tylko o formę *- treści wulgarne, drastyczne, obraźliwe i "przeganianie" użytkowników, z których poglądami nie jest po drodze "większości". Ja bym bardzo chciał by użytkownicy, jak w wątku o Palestynie się różnili, czy wątku o homoseksualizmie, bo tam jest poziom dyskusji zachowany, to znaczy: z szacunkiem (i do rozmówców i* do przedmiotu rozmowy* - obecnie to niekiedy język spod budki z piwem) i bez przeganiania, czy oskarżeń o trolling. A teksty o paleniu kopalń, zagarnianiu terytoriów, wojenno-agresywne zapędy wyłączam z grona "poglądów" - to zwykłe napinki i kozaczenie, a nie rzeczywiste poglądy, które warto by rozważyć i skomentować.

Ps. BlazD: przyznam, że trochę Ciebie nie rozumiem, bo wcześniej, kiedy pisałem o odejściu od romantycznych mrzonek, na korzyść pozytywnego podejścia i tego, że obydwie strony mają prawo do własnego spojrzenia i swojej strony mocno mnie hejtowałeś, a obecnie sam piszesz w takim duchu. Zgadzam się z Twoimi ostatnimi wpisami w całości, więc po co tej hejt?


----------



## talkinghead

A moze ustanowimy limit postow w watku ukrainskim na 500 i problem sam zniknie?

PS Nie lubie Ukraincow. Tak jak oni nas.


----------



## los77

^^ nie spodziewałem się takiego stwierdzenia ze strony moda, sam mam znajomych Ukraińców i zdecydowanie nie potwierdzam tego co piszesz.


----------



## ArtiiP

A co wy z tymi 500. jak ktoś zechce to i 5000 wystuka jakimiś zdjęciami po 20-50 jednego obiektu.
Może jednak na staż bardziej patrzeć.


----------



## Czifo

talkinghead said:


> PS Nie lubie Ukraincow.


Cóż za ukrafobiczna nietolerancja. A fe!


----------



## Pawelski

Ostatnio ten wątek, który powinien być stricte informacyjny stał się bardzo dyskusyjny :dunno:.





ArtiiP said:


> A co wy z tymi 500. jak ktoś zechce to i 5000 wystuka jakimiś zdjęciami po 20-50 jednego obiektu.
> Może jednak na staż bardziej patrzeć.


^^
Ja proponuję >20 000 pstów, od 500 lajków i >5 lat na Forum - sytuacja się nam trochę przerzedzi .


----------



## toonczyk

los77 said:


> ^^ nie spodziewałem się takiego stwierdzenia ze strony moda, sam mam znajomych Ukraińców i zdecydowanie nie potwierdzam tego co piszesz.


To zawsze jest dla mnie smutne zaskoczenie, że pozornie rozsądni ludzie gotowi są stwierdzić zupełnie poważnie, że "nie lubią" jakiejś narodowości. Tym smutniejsze, gdy takie prymitywne uprzedzenia uznawane są za coś, czym należy się publicznie chwalić.


Pawelski said:


> Ostatnio ten wątek, który powinien być stricte informacyjny stał się bardzo dyskusyjny :dunno:.


No, bo posty w księdze do licznika się liczą...


----------



## Gaj777

ArtiiP said:


> A co wy z tymi 500. jak ktoś zechce to i 5000 wystuka jakimiś zdjęciami po 20-50 jednego obiektu.


Tym bardziej, ze guzik to daje. W PHP powstał limit w celu_ odsiania gimbazy_, a poziom "gimbazjalny" jak był tak i jest, i to dzięki twórczości użytkowników z 4000 czy 5000 postów (na ostatnią tylko stronę wystarczy wejść; to samo z wątkiem religijnym, który regularnie schodzi na poziom kwejkowy przy udziale bardzo aktywnych userów). Całe te limity to głupota - nieraz koledzy z tysiącami postów zachowują się kretyńsko, a nieraz to ktoś z 50 postami ma coś naprawdę ciekawego i wartościowego do powiedzenia w temacie religii, polityki itd.


----------



## BlazD

talkinghead said:


> PS Nie lubie Ukraincow. Tak jak oni nas.


Nie lubię Eskimosów. Tak jak oni nas.:troll:


----------



## swierq85

Nie zdrowiej byłoby brigować automantycznie, rzeczywiście i bez ostrzeżenia za każdą napinkę (palić ruskie kopalnie!), albo za każdego kacapa, sku...syna, swołocz i po prostu to, co nie przystoi kulturalnemu dyskutantowni. W wątku palestyńskim za każdego "brud...", czy "motywy gazowe" lecą bany jak się patrzy i dobrze! Tak jak nie powinno być tutaj jawnej i skrajnej islamofobii, antysemityzmu tak i ukraino- czy rusofobii, w formie wyzwisk czy "wszelkiego "zabić ich" albo "ja im pokażę!". Wystarczyło by tępić zwykłe i pospolite chamstwo 

Ps. W naszym wątku o Ukrainie trollingu tak szczerze mówiąc to nie ma, piszę teraz z francuzami w ich wątku o Ukrainie i tam są tylko zwolennicy Putina (niby Francuzi), a historię Rosji znają lepiej od swojej (tam Majdan to faszyści, a ja Yanukievitch to prawowity prezydent, aaaa i USRR wyzwoliło całą Europę, łącznie z Francją :nuts:.


----------



## HAL 9010

^^ 

http://wyborcza.biz/biznes/1,100896...__kremlowska_armia_trolli_prowadzi_wojne.html

Poczytaj sobie i się na drugi raz zastanów czy warto dyskutować na dużych portalach.


----------



## swierq85

Sam to wrzucałem i o tym pisałem 10 postów temu hehe. W każdym razie jakby ktoś władał w miarę biegle fr, to zapraszam to pomocy, bo stek bzdur, który tam się wypisuje trudno w pojedynkę sprostować. 

W razie bana od francuskiego moda co robić? Jakieś rady?


----------



## pmaciej7

Nie przyłazić na skargę do polskich modów.


----------



## markfos

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1161765

Możecie sprawdzić jego IP czy on pisze z Polski? Śmierdzi mi tu jakąś prowokacją, wiadomo skąd.


----------



## pmaciej7

Gdzie go znalazłeś?


----------



## markfos

^^ Trolluje na DLM.


----------



## pmaciej7

To nie nasza jurysdykcja.


----------



## Asinus

CIA - ban na 3 dni za obrażanie.


----------



## Asinus

Lukasz87NS - 10 dni briga za zalinkowanie do strony serwisu z ofertami prostytutek oraz propagowanie poglądów dyskryminujących.


----------



## swierq85

^^Bana dla kolegi rozumiem, ale sam link mógł zostać :cheer: :naughty:


----------



## Bastian.

Tylko że te poglądy przenoszą się do ksiąg. I księgi w takich chwilach wyglądają jak wątek Ukraiński bis. Bo jest w nich nie tylko dyskusja o tym kogo i za co ukarać oraz co usunąć z właściwego wątku, ale też jest dyskusja że takie i takie zachowanie danej strony czy to Ukrainy czy to Rosji jest złe i omawianie tego przez kilkadziesiąt postów.


----------



## los77

^^* Bastian* zgadzam się z *Tobą,* wspominałem w poprzednim poście że to nie miejsce na takie utyskiwania


----------



## demmat

Mam pytanie. Czy musi co drugi wątek mieć w temacie dopisek "blebleble - ban". Ja rozumiem, że czasem trafi się temat którym spamuje się dany wątek i taki dopisek może się przydać, ale tylko czasowo. Po co trzymać na siłę te dopiski? Każdy powinien wiedzieć, że o polityce się w PoGo nie rozmawia. A jeżeli ktoś nie jest pewny, to może się najpierw zapytać, czy dany temat w wątku może być poruszany czy nie.


----------



## michael_siberia

PHP to, jak sama nazwa mówi, Polityczny Hyde Park. Taki wątek jest obecnie jeden (drugi to edycja archiwalna i jest zamknięty). To tego wątku dotyczy załatwianie spraw "pod dywanem", a nie poprzez księgi.


----------



## Virgileq

Ludzie tu nie chodzi o to, ze ktos znalazl jakis post w watku, ale ze jedna i ta sama osoba spamuje ksiege i trolluje wznecajac glupie dyskusje. Produkuje sie tego kilka stron i z przewinienia ksiega zamienia sie w watkek ukrainski. Zamiast o poscie, to wielka dyskusja, bo przeciez cytuje: "w tamtym watku sie nie wypowiadam, bo (...), ale w ksiedze popisac sobie moge, bo jednak cos do powiedzenia mam."

BTW tak jak pisalem wczesniej - po prostu dobrze by bylo za dyskusje tutaj poza zglaszanie - tak jak na przyklad moj post nagradzac brigami i sie skonczy spamowanie.

Mam nadzieje, ze to wyczerpuje temat.


----------



## swierq85

Virgileq jak już musisz koniecznie na mnie zrzucić winę za głupoty, które wypisujecie w wątku ukraińskim, a widzę, że czujesz taką nieodpartą potrzebę. 

Najpierw w butny i bezczelny sposób jednostronnie stwierdziłeś, jakbyś to Ty o tym decydował, że ktoś ma się w jakimś wątku nie wypowiadać, czyli po prostu przeganiasz z wątku, ludzi o innych od siebie poglądach. 

Teraz jeszcze śmiesz twierdzić, że niezgadzanie się z Tobą w ogóle powinno być brigowane w każdym wątku. Może wystrzelaj wszystkich od razu!

Nie wypisujcie żenującej hucpy w wątku ukraińskim to nie będę jej tutaj wrzucał, to proste. Najpierw sami się ośmieszacie, potem są pretensje, że ktoś na to zwrócił uwagę. Bezczelność.


----------



## wiewior

Patrząc z zewnątrz - jedynie Ty się ośmieszasz, robiąc co chwila bałagan w księdze...


----------



## 625

swierq85 said:


> Virgileq jak już musisz koniecznie na mnie zrzucić winę za głupoty, które wypisujecie w wątku ukraińskim, a widzę, że czujesz taką nieodpartą potrzebę.


3 dni. Nie wnikam, widzę że wiarygodni userzy zwracają Ci uwagę, a Ty nic.


----------



## mateusz.el

Proszę o pilną interwencję w wątku [Elbląg] Inwestycje - upomnienie dla _spox38_, żeby uzywał poprawnej polszczyzny i posprzątanie bałaganu w wątku, zanim sytuacja się zaogni.
od postu numer 4973.

EDIT. Spox przeprosił i obiecał poprawę


----------



## mateusz.el

del


----------



## Bastian.

Proszę przenieść do ukończonych.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1566686&page=19


----------



## SoboleuS

^^
OK, a kto ma dostać briga/bana w związku z tym? :wink2:


----------



## adam2a

SoboleuS said:


> ^^
> OK, a kto ma dostać briga/bana w związku z tym? :wink2:


To nie KGB, nie zawsze dostaje się człowieka i paragraf na niego jednocześnie. Czasami trafia się robota detektywistyczna.


----------



## behemot

Jakiś artysta zaczął swoją karierę na FPW od nabluzgania na wszystkich wokół:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=116501953&postcount=651

chyba niekoniecznie musi ją kontynuować.


----------



## k%

jakiś frustrat, dzięki, część kay:


----------



## bloganista

Han Solo said:


> Chyba już kiedyś pisałem, ze pewnym złotym środkiem pomiędzy niedokladaniem pracy modom, a jadnak pewnej trasparentnosci bylaby dzentelmenska umowa , ze piszemy w księdze o każdym przypadku, jesli
> 
> a. Kara jest surowa (moja propozycja: powyżej 10 dni)
> b. Zbrigowano usera dużego stażem.
> 
> Więc nie każda pierdolkowata sytuacja , a te, ktore mają znaczenie dla innych userow.


Najlepiej piszemy w księdze tylko o każdym przypadku ''dozywotniego'' bana z uzasadnieniem kilkuzdaniowym
i mozliwosc apelacji w specjalnym watku do tego przeznaczonym. 

Apelacja uznana za wygrana, zaleznie od ilosc lajkow. 

Tak bylo by najprościej, najmniej pracochlonne (dla modow) i najtransparentniej.


----------



## pmaciej7

adam2a said:


> To nie KGB, nie zawsze dostaje się człowieka i paragraf na niego jednocześnie. Czasami trafia się robota detektywistyczna.


Księga brigów i banów :|

-------

A jak już w tym wątku jesteśmy:



QWERTY said:


> ^^
> Bo wszyscy żyjemy w Bolandii która niewiele ma wspólnego z cywilizowanym krajem!


Nienawidzę czegoś takiego. 10 dni.


----------



## p23szl

bloganista said:


> Apelacja uznana za wygrana, zaleznie od ilosc lajkow.


Ten fragment jest chyba w tym poście żartem. Mógłbym to uzasadnić, ale po prostu nie dam lajka.

-----

Jeżeli już to w zależności od argumentów. Chociaż mam mieszane uczucia co do "sądu forumowego", sama moderacja już potrafi być pracochłonna.


----------



## takisobiektoś

Gościa chyba trochę poniosło :|

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=116561319&postcount=20311


----------



## bloganista

p23szl said:


> Ten fragment jest chyba w tym poście żartem.
> Mógłbym to uzasadnić, ale po prostu nie dam lajka.


W zasadzie, sądy forumowe to ławy przysięgłych. 
Ława przysięgłych składałaby się z 3 lub 5 osób 
- każdy po 1,000+ postów na koncie (taka zasada).
Masz 1,033 postów a więc mógłbyś być zaproszony 
do wzięcia udziału. 

Jeżeli większość ławy da lajki, wyrok odrzucony i apelacja 
w sprawie stałego bana wygrana. Proste.


.


----------



## Wesoły Romek

^^ A jak z kasacją?


:troll:


----------



## bloniaq_s8

bloganista said:


> W zasadzie, sądy forumowe to ławy przysięgłych.
> Ława przysięgłych składałaby się z 3 lub 5 osób
> - każdy po 1,000+ postów na koncie (taka zasada).
> Masz 1,033 postów a więc mógłbyś być zaproszony
> do wzięcia udziału.
> 
> Jeżeli większość ławy da lajki, wyrok odrzucony i apelacja
> w sprawie stałego bana wygrana. Proste.
> 
> 
> .


a nie prościej:

złamałeś regulamin = dostajesz bana. ?


----------



## pmaciej7

bloganista said:


> Proste.


Bzdury.

I w ogóle czas na śmiech jest w innym dziale.


----------



## bloganista

bloniaq_s8 said:


> a nie prościej:
> 
> złamałeś regulamin = dostajesz bana. ?


Dla prostych spraw w których wykroczenie jest ewidentne owszem, lecz nie każda sprawa jest prosta.
Przypominam sprawę blogera Gierteka kilka lat temu, wydaje mi się, że dostał ban głównie za arogancka postawę. 
Czy arogancja jest karalna i w jakich przypadkach?

Albo naprykład, bloger X pisze ,,nie znoszę ukrainców’’.
Niektórzy twierdziliby, że takie zdanie to delikatny przejaw rasizmu lub wywołania hejtu na tle narodowościowym.
Rozpętałaby sie kłótnia między zwolenikami bana dla blogera X, a grupą osób protestujących.


.


----------



## zonc

Przepraszam, ale koleś brnie:



> Szkoda po prostu że medal nie został zdobyty przez rodowitego Polaka a przez jakiegoś etiopczyka (?)





> Szkoda, że 11 medal dla Polski na tych ME nie został zdobyty przez Polaka


:| http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=116583117#post116583117


----------



## demmat

Nie wyobrażam sobie, żeby za to co powyżej i za to co zgłaszał Elvenking: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=116563540&postcount=14629 koleś nie wyleciał z forum. Chamstwo i rasizm w najgorszej postaci.


----------



## zbieraj

^^ Uważam, że w obu wymienionych przez Was wątkach dał czadu...


----------



## michael_siberia

> Proste.


A deklarację niepodległości FPW już napisałeś?


----------



## PLH

demmat said:


> Nie wyobrażam sobie, żeby za to co powyżej i za to co zgłaszał Elvenking: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=116563540&postcount=14629 koleś nie wyleciał z forum. Chamstwo i rasizm w najgorszej postaci.



10 dni, potem zobaczymy.


----------



## bloganista

michael_siberia said:


> A deklarację niepodległości FPW już napisałeś?


 W jakim terminie i do kogo można wnieść wniosek w tej sprawie?

.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

do Jana. 

Możecie już skończyć ten bzdurny ot?


----------



## Bastian.

Nie twórzmy nowego kodeksu karnego FPW bo to nie ma sensu, obecny mimo swoich wad jest dobry. Ukarana osoba unika kary albo ma złagodzony wyrok jeśli jest ku temu powód i/lub za tą osoba wstawiły się inne osoby. Po co jakieś sądy i komisje śledcze, poza tym co by było gdyby w komisji czy ławie znalazły się osoby nie lubiące ukaranego forumowicza/forumowiczki i nie złagodziły by kary a według obecnie funkcjonującego systemu osoba ukarana miała by szansę na mniejszy wyrok albo jego brak?.


----------



## Built to destroy

Recydywistów zsyłać na miesiąc na onet. Wrócą zresocjalizowani.


----------



## los77

^^ jak na onet to niech nie wracają, tam będą wegetować w "naturalnym" środowisku.


----------



## Built to destroy

los77 said:


> ^^ jak na onet to niech nie wracają, tam będą wegetować w "naturalnym" środowisku.


Przejdą gehennę i wrócą najlepsi, zdyscyplinowani. Co ich nie zabije, to ich wzmocni. Zostaną słabi i zdemoralizowani.


----------



## swierq85

Może lepiej nie. Wrócą i nabiorą natręctwa, by w każdym poście oddać hołd wolnemu rynkowi i zrzucić winę za wszystko na socjalizm, (ew. Tuska, ale to jak trafią na onetowe wygi, działające też na Frondzie).


----------



## pmaciej7

Każdy następny post na temat forumowej ławy przysięgłych - tydzień bana. Bez możliwości apelacji.


----------



## zonc

Mała ciekawostka: od mojego ostatniego briga minęło sporo czasu. Człowiek jednak z wiekiem mądrzeje. 

May 12th, 2011 01:36 PM by 625 .


----------



## krystiand

^^ Dobrze Ci zrobił koniec pracy w UM


----------



## Cezman

Proponuję wykasować mój post kiedyś oznaczony jako DEL:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=114365854&highlight=#post114365854

Proszę o skasowanie niniejszego posta

Pozdrawiam

Ps. Wiem, że nie w tym wątku, ale przed autocenzurą było nawiązanie do wypowiedzi moderatora.


----------



## swierq85

Zbanowaliście Tirutotu, szkoda trochę, może pisał bez sensu ale był nieszkodliwy i nawet w dziwny sposób zabawny. Co takiego zrobił i czemu nie brig?


----------



## Han Solo

^^

przejrzałem ostatnie posty i wczoraj miał w anglojęzycznym wątku żart o 9/11, może o to chodzi ?


----------



## swierq85

DEL


----------



## swierq85

Już wiem jak to było, ciekawa historia, otóż:



Tirutotu said:


> ^^ Jeśli beton wyrazi zgodę zostanę przy tym końcie nie próbując już wejść na "Sunshray" bo mi się nie chce z tym męczyć.
> Beton - mam pozwolenie na udzielanie się na forum ? Bzdur żadnych nie będę pisał i obiecuje, zero nowych multikont


^^Tak było rok temu. Multikonto wybaczone i new beginning

Heh, dobrze mu szło przez rok i nawet fotki wrzucał, dajcie mu szansę, szkoda mi go trochę, bo widać, że jest uzależniony od tego forum... Mam wyobrażenie takiego zagubionego chłopca, nie wiem czemu?


----------



## partyzantka

Będzie miał więcej czasu dla żony i dziecka


----------



## swierq85

A ja mam wrażenie, że tylko tutaj mógł od nich uciec (zostaje jeszcze opcja alkohol, ale z dwojga złego lepiej forum :banana:


----------



## krystiand

partyzantka said:


> Będzie miał więcej czasu dla żony i dziecka


Dziecko będzie 31 sierpnia, dostał bana żeby się przygotować?


----------



## Czifo

^^
BANcikowe dostał.


----------



## ixs

swierq85 said:


> A ja mam wrażenie, że tylko tutaj mógł od nich uciec (zostaje jeszcze opcja alkohol, ale z dwojga złego lepiej forum :banana:


niech ucieknie do swojej starej kryjowki... do jutuba. A jak nie to zawsze mozesz mu swoj tel. podac


----------



## evertonfans2012

Można prosić o uspokojenie użytkownika Ukassiu18?

Kolejny raz bezmyślnie podbija wątek. Po prawie 4 miesiącach nagle się obudził i stworzył taki merytoryczny post:



Ukassiu18 said:


> moze po ostatnich sukcesach na ME cos ruszy...


*[Ochota] Inwestycje na Skrze *

Dzięki


----------



## Tirvtotu

Witam, chciałbym przeprosić za mój trolling na Polskojęzycznym forum (w temacie Warsaw Spire) i żart w temacie One World Trede Center na temat daty 11.09.2001.
Wiem co źle zrobiłem i dlaczego bana dostałem, to się więcej nie powtórzy obiecuję 
Dajcie mi szansę, błąd popełnić lub jakieś głupstwo napisać - zdarza mi się, ale od teraz będę bardziej (znacznie bardziej) uważał na to co piszę.
Fakt, przesadzałem w ostatnich dniach, bardzo nawet przesadziłem żartując sobie z tragedii 11.09.2001 - przemyślałem to i nigdy już tak prostackiego żartu nie napiszę.
Proszę tylko o możliwość udzielania się tu na forum, bardzo proszę.


----------



## tur

opcorn:


----------



## Gaj777

Inna sprawa, że gdyby takim tekstem o 9/11 rzucił nie Tirutotu na ogólnym tylko np. Mruczek na naszym forum, to nikt by z tego nie robił afery...


----------



## swierq85

No to prawda, jak glicek np. wali takie teksty, jak mruczek pisze o pe..ałach, Adolf Warski też czasem coś napisze w takim stylu, to nikt nie reaguje. A ogólnie to, niedawno ktoś pisał o zrzuceniu atomówki na Strefę Gazy bodajże i nie pamiętam by ktoś reagował...


----------



## Beck's

Bo tutaj som równi i równiejsi?


----------



## Tirvtotu

Nie chce łapać banów w równych odstępach czasu, mi też zależy by udostępniać zdjęcia tu na forum, po prostu żyć na forum w spokoju, błędy błędami ale od razu permban? Jest jakiś ogólnodostępny regulamin tego forum, co wolno i czego nie wolno robić? Pisać? Bo nie chce złapać kolejnego bana


----------



## Mieteq

Tirvtotu said:


> Nie chce łapać banów w równych odstępach czasu, mi też zależy by udostępniać zdjęcia tu na forum, po prostu żyć na forum w spokoju, błędy błędami ale od razu permban? Jest jakiś ogólnodostępny regulamin tego forum, co wolno i czego nie wolno robić? Pisać? Bo nie chce złapać kolejnego bana


Do księgi trafiłeś a 5 wątków niżej już nie?


----------



## swierq85

Teraz to nawet ja nie wiem o co Ci chodzi. Zależy kto z jakiej przeglądarki korzysta i czym wyszukuje - ja np. głównie z zasubskrybowanych, albo np. wsisuję Warszawa czy sport threads w wyszukiwarce. Co wpisując 5 niżej?


----------



## ps-man

swierq85 said:


> Teraz to nawet ja nie wiem o co Ci chodzi. Zależy kto z jakiej przeglądarki korzysta i czym wyszukuje - ja np. głównie z zasubskrybowanych, albo np. wsisuję Warszawa czy sport threads w wyszukiwarce. Co wpisując 5 niżej?


Netykieta i regulamin Forum


----------



## Tirvtotu

Co jak co, regulamin regulaminem, ale żadnego ostrzeżenia nie dostałem, że tak się NIE ROBI i żebym przestał natychmiast bo to grozi banem.
Dopiero teraz wiem, jakie są ogólne zasady tego forum, co wolno robić, a co już grozi banem, trzeba być bardzo uważnym jeśli chodzi o to co się pisze, nie trollować (bo już za to dostałem 2x bana) i nie robić sobie jaj w wątku gdy jest mowa o poważnej rzeczy.
Przepraszam bardzo, ale przeproszenie niczego nie zmieni, sam się muszę zmienić, by takich gaf w przyszłości nie popełniać.


----------



## ixs

^^
Tamta osobowosc/konto nie pisala bo moze nie chciala lub nie umiala...  To zaden dowod!

.
.
.
.


Ja sobie zartuje... oczywiscie... choc naprawde czasem pewne podobienstwa mimowolnie wylapuje


----------



## bloniaq_s8

zrobił multikonto i został zbanowany. nie widzę powodu dla którego miałby zostać ułaskawiony.


----------



## Puritan

Bastian. said:


> Eee tam bzdury gadasz, Sauron *pisał charakterystyczne posty*


A pamiętacie Bobiczka? Jutro minie 2 lata od jego bana ...
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=94632648&postcount=8649



[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Proponuje?
> zamiast tego...
> Konkurs... no!
> białych wierszy.





janex_wwa said:


> ^^
> ^^
> Zrozumieć...... Ciebie,
> przynajmniej da się, tak więc, jak widzisz pewnie
> do Bobiczkowego stylu tak
> bardzo wysublimowanego,,,,, jest Ci, jeszcze
> daleko.....
> 
> Ale trenować trzeba. Może się uda........?
> Pożyjemy..... Zobaczymy. Tymczasem - ide.
> W ślady mistrza, wiersze pisać. Białe........
> 
> Pozdrawiam Was.
> 
> Je....chać hejterów......


:cheers:


----------



## janex_wwa

Ech, dostałem na telefonie powiadomienie z tapatalka, że ktoś cytuję mój post w księdze brigów i bangów, to ja już cały przejęty myślę se, co ja takiego spłodziłem ostatnio na forum, że ktoś chce mnie skarcić, loguję się czem prędzej... A tu ktoś bobiczka wykopuje z grobu :lol:


----------



## zbieraj

bloniaq_s8 said:


> zrobił multikonto i został zbanowany. nie widzę powodu dla którego miałby zostać ułaskawiony.


Znowu - bo ma autyzm i nie jest niebezpieczny. Nie wiem, może tylko mi się zdarzało przebywać wśród osób z silnym autyzmem i jest mi go po prostu szkoda.


----------



## mkrawcz1

A mnie właśnie zbanowany CzłowiekŚwiatowy niezwykle Bobiczka przypominał...


----------



## ixs

zbieraj said:


> Znowu - bo ma autyzm i nie jest niebezpieczny. Nie wiem, może tylko mi się zdarzało przebywać wśród osób z silnym autyzmem i jest mi go po prostu szkoda.


Jaki tam autyzm, papiery widziales?
To zwykly troll, a wlasciwie nie zwykly... bo jest to wręcz archetyp Trolla - taki troll gigant, krol wioski trollow.


----------



## Bastian.

Nie nazywajmy go trollem bo nim nie był, uważam że był takim dużym dzieckiem raczej. 

BTW ech iluż to ciekawych userów zbanowano...



bloniaq_s8 said:


> zrobił multikonto i został zbanowany. nie widzę powodu dla którego miałby zostać ułaskawiony.


Bana dostał za wyskok w jakimś chyba zagramanicznym wątku, potem założył kolejne konto ale to nie ono było powodem bana.


----------



## zbieraj

ixs said:


> Jaki tam autyzm, papiery widziales?
> To zwykly troll, a wlasciwie nie zwykly... bo jest to wręcz archetyp Trolla - taki troll gigant, krol wioski trollow.


Internet to dla Ciebie za mało? Filmy z jego prywatnego konta (już usuniętego, gdzie miał kawał dobrej kamery) oraz z jego konta gdzie gra w gry, wypowiedzi, prywatne rozmowy (w przypadku wycieczek i innych kwestii) dają pełen obraz. Plus jego konto na FB jest publiczne.


----------



## swierq85

Mam to samo odczucie co @zbieraj, też sądzę, że chłopak jest freakiem, jednak w moim odczuciu pozytywnym, bo nikogo nie obrażał, nie poniżał, ani nie podpuszczał, tylko np. 10 razy pytał o to samo. Też mam do czynienia z takimi osobami i mam wrażenie, że nie miał intencji trollingu, tylko nie za bardzo umiał inaczej... Żeby nie było @Redzio też tęskni 

Ps. @Zbieraj: To Ty nawet fb znasz ?!


----------



## Bastian.

Ja tam za nim nie będę tęsknić, wolałem Draculę-Matrixa.

BTW kończmy te wspominki bo sami bany złapiemy. Powspominamy 1 Listopada.


----------



## ixs

IMO jestescie po prostu naiwni w tej kwestii, obejrzalem teraz jakis jego losowy filmik z gry i tam nic nie wskazuje zeby bezpieczniki mial wystrzelone... Wniosek - celowo wywolywal bezsensowne lawiny postow.

A jak naprawde tak tesknicie to wymiencie sie z nim mailami, telefonami, poklikajcie sobie na gg, polajkujscie sie na Facebooku czy zasubskrybujcie i pokomentujcie pod filmami na YT - tyle mozliwosci, ze glowa mala.
EOT z mojej strony.


----------



## demmat

Chłopak albo miał spory problem ze sobą albo był niesamowitym trollem (obstawiam to pierwsze). Jak na początku wkurzało mnie wyśmiewanie jego na tym forum, tak później jego naiwne, nieprzemyślane, zbędne, czy szkodliwe posty po prostu przeszkadzały i irytowały. Większego merytorycznego wkładu do forum nie wniósł. Znalazło by się sporo zbanowanych czy nieudzielających się*osób, których brak na forum dużo bardziej.


----------



## Tomczyna

_- Olo, czujesz?
- Tak, ale to nie dureń, to troll. Jak taki zaczyna od _


tolo098 said:


> To co się dzieje na tej drodze to jakaś porażka i kpina. Mam nadzieję że ktoś za to odpowie!: Ohno:


_to na czym skończy?_


----------



## pmaciej7

^^ Zazwyczaj drugi post brzmi: "Tu jest cenzura jak za komuny/na Białorusi".


----------



## bloniaq_s8

spamer:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=116994213&postcount=404


----------



## pmaciej7

Wyjątkowo bezczelny typ. 

Jak ktoś mu zwrócił uwagę, to zgłosił jego posta z komentarzem: "Wypowiadanie się nie na temat w temacie Politechniki Warszawskiej, bez wyraźnych argumentów, jednocześnie atakując inne osoby, które podają jedynie fakty historyczne w temacie politechniki warszawskiej."

:hahano:


----------



## Hipolit

Przepraszam, z takim pytaniem do PT Moderatorstwa. Czy wyzywanie użytkownika np. od "śmieci" (i nie tylko) w wiadomościach PW jest na Forum akceptowalne prze Moderatorów? Zgłaszałem wczoraj taką PM-kę "wykrzyknikiem", ale do dziś nie powiadomiono mnie, jak została ona oceniona?


----------



## pmaciej7

^^ Stiggy - miesiąc.


----------



## osiedle6

Zgłosiłem przez wykrzyknik, to zgłoszę tradycyjnie.

Nazywanie kogoś cebulakiem i prostackie kpiny z nicka to solidne przegięcie.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=117008207&postcount=21459


----------



## Sławek

^^

Ale fajny nick, to już wiadomo kto shackował forum


----------



## fjtk_

piotr karp said:


> Skończcie już z tym do mnie 24 stare wysokie wagony i nie narzekam jak ci wieśniacy z Huty w tyłkach im się przewraca.:nuts:


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=117098498&postcount=13560

Notorycznie banowany koleś z nowohucką traumą ciągle powraca z tymi samymi problemami, czy jest sens trzymać go tu dłużej?


----------



## Tomeyk

Potwierdzam, recydywa - tutaj jego zeszłoroczne wynurzenia na temat Nowej Huty.


----------



## decapitated

Mam już tego serdecznie dość. O ile do kretyńskich wypowiedzi, przekręcania moich słów, kłamania na mój temat i obrażania mnie się przyzwyczaiłem, to śmianie się z mojej śmierci to jednak gruba przesada. Wydaje mi się, że takie indywidua nie mają niczego do robienia na tym forum, tym bardziej, że wyraźnie nie są i nie były nigdy specjalnie zainteresowane jej tematyką, co widać zwłaszcza po liczbie postów



Euzebi said:


> A co my zrobimy, jak nam kiedyś przypadkiem zrobią decapitated decapitated?





glicek said:


> ^^ zrobimy mu pogrzeb a odlew głowy będzie oprawiony i zatopiony w szklaną kostkę i będzie witać nas w siedzibie Towarzystwa Przyjaźni Katolsko-Islamskiej :lol:


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1644385&page=154

---

Edit: Kolejna porcja



> "A kto umarł te nie żyje" jakby powiedział Franz Mauer. Nie nabijamy się z czyjeś śmierci, ale wiesz.. wydarzenia pod krzyżem a Krakowskim 2010 nauczyły mnie żeby czyjąś śmierć traktować lekko i humorem i dystansem, wręcz postempowo!


Mam szczerą nadzieję, że te osoby znikną raz na zawsze z tego forum


----------



## k%

kiedyś obiecałem, że nie będzie kolejnego briga dla Piotr_Karp - więc ban na stałe.


----------



## LubiePiwo

decapitated said:


> Mam już tego serdecznie dość. O ile do kretyńskich wypowiedzi, przekręcania moich słów, kłamania na mój temat i obrażania mnie się przyzwyczaiłem, to śmianie się z mojej śmierci to jednak gruba przesada. Wydaje mi się, że takie indywidua nie mają niczego do robienia na tym forum, tym bardziej, że wyraźnie nie są i nie były nigdy specjalnie zainteresowane jej tematyką, co widać zwłaszcza po liczbie postów


----------



## pmaciej7

Glicek - rok bana
Euzebi - ban na stałe


----------



## k%

LubiePiwo said:


>


to nie było PHP dlatego wyłapali bana.


----------



## LubiePiwo

^^ wow, nieźle, skoro takie teksty już poza PHP lecą. Byłem tego tak pewien, że nawet nie sprawdziłem jaki to był temat ;]


----------



## BlazD

pmaciej7 said:


> Glicek - rok bana
> Euzebi - ban na stałe


Chłopaki, przy banie dla Arcytektona nie zdążyłem napisać, ale tym razem nie zapomnę: stawiam Wam piwo. Zasłużyliście.:cheers:


----------



## demmat

Mi Glicka trochę szkoda. Takie prawo-pajace są rozczulające.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

demmat said:


> Mi Glicka trochę szkoda. Takie prawo-pajace są rozczulające.


To że ktoś jest zbanowany, to nie powód by go obrażać a tym bardziej żeby się zniżać do tego poziomu.


----------



## tomasso

pmaciej7 said:


> Glicek - rok bana
> Euzebi - ban na stałe


życzę podobnej konsekwencji przy chamskich wyskokach Roberta_C, Armithereia i im podobnych, którzy z racji poglądów politycznych zbliżonych do Twoich dotąd nie mieli szans na bana


----------



## pmaciej7

tomasso said:


> życzę podobnej konsekwencji przy chamskich wyskokach Roberta_C, Armithereia i im podobnych, którzy z racji poglądów politycznych zbliżonych do Twoich dotąd nie mieli szans na bana


Jak będą komuś życzyli śmierci, to dostaną bana. 

I nie mieszaj do tego poglądów politycznych.


----------



## adam2a

pmaciej7 said:


> Jak będą komuś życzyli śmierci, to dostaną bana.
> 
> I nie mieszaj do tego poglądów politycznych.


A ta dwójka zbanowanych gdzie konkretnie czymś takim się wykazała?


----------



## Amitherei

tomasso said:


> życzę podobnej konsekwencji przy chamskich wyskokach Roberta_C, Armithereia i im podobnych, którzy z racji poglądów politycznych zbliżonych do Twoich dotąd nie mieli szans na bana


Z szacunku chociaż napisz mój nick poprawnie. Chamstwem jest jawne szydzenie z inteligencji ludzi przez glicka w php i opieranie się na kłamstwach jako drodze indoktrynacji politycznej. To forum merytoryczne a nie pseudopolityczne i bazujemy na dokonaniach/budowach i tym CO realnie istnieje a nie jest w umysłach różnych ludzi. 

Swoją drogą jak ktoś dostaje rok to wypada wkleić za co zawinił chociaż bo wiem, że nie za to


----------



## demmat

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> To że ktoś jest zbanowany, to nie powód by go obrażać a tym bardziej żeby się zniżać do tego poziomu.


Może przesadziłem, ale ciągle mam wrażenie, że to taka stylówa, a nie rzeczywisty sposób bycia tego użytkownika (i nie mam tu na myśli poglądów, bo ma powiedzmy "standardowe"). I dziwi mnie bardzo mocno, że z tą stylówą się*utrzymał na forum tak długo.


----------



## ixs

...co tu sie dzieje, co tu sie dzieje!
Tak na zawsze tego glicka ciapneliscie? kto bedzie teraz smieszne rzeczy pisal?


----------



## talkinghead

Amitherei said:


> Chamstwem jest jawne szydzenie z inteligencji ludzi przez glicka w php i opieranie się na kłamstwach jako drodze indoktrynacji politycznej. To forum merytoryczne a nie pseudopolityczne i bazujemy na dokonaniach/budowach i tym CO realnie istnieje a nie jest w umysłach różnych ludzi.


Wypisz wymaluj autoportret. Na twoim miejscu wziąłbym urlop od PHP a po nim 20 razy czytał co piszesz zanim naciśniesz "wyślij".


----------



## maxwell0

ixs said:


> ...co tu sie dzieje, co tu sie dzieje!
> Tak na zawsze tego glicka ciapneliscie? kto bedzie teraz smieszne rzeczy pisal?


No przecież napisane, że na rok


----------



## Amitherei

talkinghead said:


> Wypisz wymaluj autoportret. Na twoim miejscu wziąłbym urlop od PHP a po nim 20 razy czytał co piszesz zanim naciśniesz "wyślij".


Zbliżają się wybory i jestem bardzo aktywny w każdej sferze pomagając ulubionej partii na różnych płaszczyznach, czy to terenowych czy np na tym forum 

ale masz rację mały odpoczynek się przyda od php bo zagrzewam się pomału.

a że mnie nie lubisz to akurat wiem od dawna.


----------



## smarjusz smolarski

adam2a said:


> A ta dwójka zbanowanych gdzie konkretnie czymś takim się wykazała?


W wątku o muzułmanach w Europie. I dobrze, może się troszkę jego poziom podniesie.


----------



## Michalr

Odpalam dzisiaj piwerko na cześć pozbycia się największego trolla tego forum. 
BTW gdzie jest Markus?


----------



## michael_siberia

> Glicek - rok bana
> Euzebi - ban na stałe


Myślałem, że jak coś, to proporcja kar będzie odwrotna za pisane posty - tzn. glicek zbierze większą karę od Euzebiego. Ale glicka przed ostatecznym wycięciem uratowała chyba czterocyfrowa liczba postów na liczniku :dunno:

PS Dla tych, co nie wiedzą, za co te kary - za wątek o muzułmanach w Europie. Wiem, bo sam wcześniej czytałem te cytowane przez moda posty w tamtym wątku.


----------



## NHitman

Michalr said:


> Odpalam dzisiaj piwerko na cześć pozbycia się największego trolla tego forum.
> BTW gdzie jest Markus?


Masz na myśli Amitherei ? :troll:


----------



## swierq85

ixs said:


> ...co tu sie dzieje, co tu sie dzieje!
> Tak na zawsze tego glicka ciapneliscie? kto bedzie teraz smieszne rzeczy pisal?


Śmieszne?! Nie sądzę. Miesiąc temu wyzywał od ped...ów, a jak mu zwróciłem uwagę to napisał, że nic mu nikt nie zrobi, bo go Th lubi, i nawet 3 dni nie dostał. Od dawna mu się zbierało...


----------



## Michalr

^ Kaczyński stracił kreta na tym forum.

Dzisiaj z tej okazji zrobię tak -> :cheers:


----------



## pmaciej7

Uspokoicie się, czy ktoś chce podążyć śladami Doborowej Czwórki?


----------



## .kp

> EDIT: Na życzenie zainteresowanego usunąłem jego wpisy z tego wątku.


Pytanie z ciekawości: 

to cytat z Betona w Carmageddonie. Czy usuwacie posty, bez urazy, jadąc na ręcznym (post po poście z np. 250 stron wątku) czy jest funkcjonalność na forum, która pozwala moderacji usuwać grupowo posty danego użytkownika z określonego wątku a może odbywa się to w oparciu o podgląd postów dostępny w User PC? 

Przy okazji przypomniało mi się dość spektakularne, ręczne usunięcie kilku czy nawet kilkunastu tysięcy postów przez pewnego usera...


----------



## PLH

Można grupowo, nie trzeba jechać na ręcznym


----------



## .kp

A taki gangBANg? Też jest możliwy?


----------



## PLH

Sky is the limit 

No, wystarczy tego dobrego


----------



## Raf124

adam2a said:


> A ta dwójka zbanowanych gdzie konkretnie czymś takim się wykazała?


no własnie gdzie ? Wiem ze sie nabijali z hipotetycznej smierci. Ale chyba nikomu nie życzyli.


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Z pewnych żeczy się nie rzartuje.


----------



## BlazD

Raf124 said:


> no własnie gdzie ? Wiem ze sie nabijali z hipotetycznej smierci. Ale chyba nikomu nie życzyli.


W tym wątku na tej stronie odpowiedź pada dwa razy, na poprzednich stronach jeszcze kilka.

Ludzie, zacznijcie czytać wątki zanim zadacie pytanie, bo w 99 procentach przypadków odpowiedź na wasze pytanie już padła.hno:


----------



## Tomeyk

drugastrona said:


> ^^ Z pewnych żeczy się nie rzartuje.


Np. z ortografii


----------



## adam2a

drugastrona said:


> ^^ Z pewnych żeczy się nie rzartuje.


Czy to jest jakiś wyrafinowany sarkazm, którego nie jestem w stanie zrozumieć?


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Jawohl, herr oberlojtnant.


----------



## MichałT

Za co niby zbanowany jest GD2233J? Czy to tylko podpucha


----------



## el nino

^^ O, ja właśnie o to samo miałem pytać.


----------



## swierq85

Na PHP OK, ale zasady chyba są jasne w innych wątkach, zero propagandy i agitacji, pomijam, że przecież tak jak moher, tak i leminigi peowskiego są w ogóle zakazane, bo po pierwsze takie zwroty są niemertytoryczne i niepotrzebne, po drugie popalają wątek, i są prostu obraźliwe. Niech kolega tak pisze na Frondzi, albo "wyklętych i zawsze prawdomównych portalach", ale to nie miescje. Więc @Maciej - jeśli on tak zawsze to tym gorzej, bo to świadczy o wybiórczości wyrzucania takich komantarzy.


----------



## janex_wwa

Nie żebym bronił Alka, bo do jego poglądów mi tak blisko jak z Warszawy do Nowego Jorku, ale Ty też słyniesz z częstych wrzutek politycznych...


----------



## Tomczyna

Oraz z bronienia prawa do głoszenia swoich poglądów. Po kres swoich dni!


----------



## swierq85

Ale przy tym nie wyzywam od moherów, lemingów, czy że ktoś komuś coś liże, ktoś się łasi i podobnych, animalnych, uwłaczających wtrętów nie używam. Rozumiem, że ktoś może napisać, że wg niego ta ekipa zrobiła więcej, a ta mniej, ale sposób pisania Alka nie jest dypolomatyczny, tylko uwłaczający dla tych, którzy się z nim nie zgadzają. @Tomczyna- jasne, niech pisze, że woli PiS i nie popiera obecnej ekipy Ok, to jego opinia, niech ją wyraża, ale obrażanie to nie jest wyrażanie opinii. Tutaj kolega @Alek nie obraził nawet tej, czy innej ekipy politycznej, ale pewną grupę społeczną, pewien typ wyborcy i to już nie jest OK. A jeśli wg @Maciej jest OK to hulaj dusza, od dziś nigdy nie zapomnę pojechać moherów, nawet jak to nie będzie związane z postem, ale tak po prostu, by obrazić, tak jak zrobił to @Alek


----------



## pmaciej7

swierq85 said:


> A jeśli wg @Maciej jest OK ...


Nie zrozumiałeś.


----------



## swierq85

Więc bardzo serdecznie poproszę o doprecyzowanie myśli, jesteś zbyt lakoniczny niestety


----------



## swierq85

Z zupełnie innej beczki i z czystej ciekawości, za co wyleciał @#2? Chyba @OralB go zbanował, ale za co?


----------



## maxwell0

Pewnie za kretyńską wypowiedź w temacie "Osiedle Wilno".


----------



## swierq85

To ostro, że aż bana, nie widziałem tam niczego strasznego, ale każdy ocenia inaczej.


----------



## pmaciej7

Koppel - miesiąc za chamstwo w wątku homoseksualnym. Następny wyskok - ban.


----------



## Han Solo

Proszę o przywrócenie moich postow w watku o homoseksualizmie. Uzasadniłem ich wklejenie i nie lamaly one ŻADNEJ zasady forumowej czy ogólnej netykiety.

Zdaje sobie sprawę, ze jest to wątek wrażliwy, ale pojawiam sie tam czesto i nie naruszam żadnych zasad.

W przypadku odrzucenia prośby proszę o publiczne uzasadnienie tak drastycznej decyzji.


----------



## pmaciej7

A kazirodztwo mieści się pod L, G, B czy T?

Czy po prostu jest to tradycyjne wykorzystanie okazji, żeby do jednego worka z _pedałami_ wrzucić zoofili, pedofili i innych zboczków?


----------



## swierq85

@Hansolo: Maciej ma 100% racji, to że mówi o tym Hartman, nie ma żadnego znaczenia, podobne postulaty jak Hartmana nie leżą ani w gestii, ani w interesie, ani w ramach postulatów społeczności LGBT i nigdy nie leżały. Ps. Han Solo we Francji Napoleon zalegalizował to, o czym piszesz ponad dwa wieku temu, i od tego czasu nic się kwestii legalności nie zmieniło, ale to tylko taka ciekawostka, zupełnie nie moja problematyka, ani pole zainteresowań.


----------



## osiedle6

swierq85 said:


> Z zupełnie innej beczki i z czystej ciekawości, za co wyleciał @#2? Chyba @OralB go zbanował, ale za co?


Księga brigów i banów, zgodnie z nazwą, winna być *słupem ogłoszeniowym a nie forum dyskusyjnym*. Od tego jest księga skarg i wniosków. Twoje pytanie nie powinno się tutaj znależć.

Za te prostą prawdę (*kto , ile i za co*) zarobiłem parę dni briga. Mam nadzieję, że doczekam na FPW (przed zbanowaniem) przestrzegania prostych zasad.


----------



## Han Solo

pmaciej7 said:


> A kazirodztwo mieści się pod L, G, B czy T?
> 
> Czy po prostu jest to tradycyjne wykorzystanie okazji, żeby do jednego worka z _pedałami_ wrzucić zoofili, pedofili i innych zboczków?


Uzasadniłem w dwóch postach, dosyć obszernie, dlaczego to wklejam. 

W wątku o "homoseksualizmie" dyskusje niejednokrotnie były dużo szersze, niż sugeruje wątek. Sytuacja osób w związkach kazirodczych jest bardzo podobna do osób będących w związkach homoseksualnych. Podobieństwo zauważa nie tylko Hartman, ale wklejałem też opinię prof. prawa z Kopenhagi a propo słynnej sprawy duńskiego rodzeństwa.

Oczywiście, jest to sprawa bardzo mocno kontrowersyjna, ale właśnie dlatego ja widzę sens dyskusji - coś wreszcie ciekawego może z tej dyskusji wyniknie. A tak wątek będzie wyglądał tak, że pojawiają się w nim co jakiś czas wrzuty obraźliwe, następuje odpowiedź drugiej strony i tak w kółko [hehe] macieju. Nudy na potęgę.

Poza tym chyba istnieje pewien konsensus, że nie oceniamy na forum, czyje praktyki seksualne są "_fuj_" i kto jest "_zboczkiem_", tylko oceniami skutki społeczne takich a nie innych uregulowań.

Poza tym naprawdę, wyrażanie się w taki sposób o miłości dwóch dorosłych, świadomych osób jest w dzisiejszych czasach trochę...nienowoczesny. Nie myślałem, że ja okażę się w tej kwestii bardziej otwarty niż moi współrozmówcy.

I zaznaczam, że wszystko co napisałem powyżej, nie jest ironią, ani żadną prowokacją.


----------



## osiedle6

^^
Nie odnoszę się do treści posta.

*Księga brigów i banów to słup ogłoszeniowy.* 

Takie wypowiedzi mają swoje miejsce w innych wątkach.

Pora na porządki.


----------



## pmaciej7

osiedle6 said:


> Takie wypowiedzi mają swoje miejsce w innych wątkach.
> 
> Pora na porządki.


Jeżeli to wiesz, to dlaczego zaśmiecasz księgę swoimi wpisami?

10 dni.


----------



## Tomczyna

pmaciej7 said:


> Jeżeli to wiesz, to dlaczego zaśmiecasz księgę swoimi wpisami?
> 
> 10 dni.


Wiem, że sprawiedliwość to być może po śmierci, ale jeżeli chodzi o zaśmiecanie księgi, to @swierq85 powinien wrócić do nas na weekend majowy.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Bork tydzień za merytoryczne wpisy w wątku o porównaniach z Niemcami.






+ tam za te o Ukrainie.


----------



## partyzantka

No właśnie, to nie fair, że osiedle6 dostał, a swierq85 nie. A powinien przynajmniej jeszcze raz tyle, co osiedle - zwłaszcza że był już za to karany.


----------



## BlazD

Jeszcze do wyczyszczenia zostało to:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=117863017&postcount=37809


----------



## orangy

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=117841890&postcount=37744



k% said:


> nad czym wy tu płaczecie - dziecko z karabinem to nie dziecko tylko żołnierz jak każdy inny, maszyna do zabijania i postrzał od dzieciaka nie krwawi mniej.
> 
> Do likwidacji przez chłopaków z Ukrainy :cheers:


Czy mi się zdaje, czy za nawoływanie do nienawiści daje się tu bany? Żeby nie było wątpliwości, pan moderator się ośmielił tak skomentować zdjęcie dziecka z bronią
:toilet:


----------



## k%

Żadne dziecko tylko nastolatek w nieokreślonym wieku.

Np. 17 latków można już sądzić jak dorosłych więc tym bardziej zabijać gdy zechce się im "bawić w wojnę" w roli agresora.

A osoby na zdjęciu mogą mieć i 18-19 lat więc to zwykły dorosły.


----------



## Han Solo

> 18-19 lat więc to zwykły dorosły


Tiaaaa ...


----------



## k%

^^
masz rację, kula przez nich wystrzelona nie zabija, biedne pełnoletnie dzieci 

Ja tam w tym wieku już zarabiałem, mieszkałem sam, piłem, paliłem, ćpałem i uprawiałem sex oraz robiłem kilka innych rzeczy często niezgodnych z prawem z pełną świadomością konsekwencji.

Czasem odnoszę wrażenie, że w dzisiejszych czasach trzeba mieć ze 30 lat żeby już nie być "dzieckiem".

Ale to już nie mój problem, skoro ktoś się chce bawić w zabawy dorosłych to jest dorosłym i musi ponosić konsekwencje jak dorosły, a ja mogę to komentować.

To, że jestem moderatorem nic tu nie zmienia, nikogo za poglądy jeszcze nie zbanowałem.


----------



## ReefGear

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=117870917#post117870917

Rozruchy w wątku militarnym, prośba o pacyfikację.


----------



## Zegarkowy

A co to za cudak? http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=117881600&postcount=5691


----------



## pmaciej7

No co, chodzi o reklamę w sygnaturze.


----------



## 625

avangarde87 said:


> Wyluzujcie już Breslau już niema... to było niemieckie miasto.. Teraz jest Polski Wrocław i na nim i na odbudowie tego miasta się trzeba skupić. gdyby nie wojna miasta tego by nie było w Polskich granicach a 700 Lat historii zabytków Lwowa leży w ukraińskiej okupacji.. polskie cmentarze budynki kultura tradycje uczelnie.... bla bla bla


3 dni.


----------



## MT

^^ Yyyy za co?


----------



## evertonfans2012

Bez komentarza.



ryjek said:


> Ech tam - nie będę się czepiał żadnego z rozwiązań na Świętokrzyskiej. Wszystko jest ok. Mogło być lepiej ale to co jest to i tak jest mega awans.
> 
> Nie przeżyję jednak wykonawstwa... Nosz* kurwa* ile razy się przejdę, tyle razy szlag mnie trafia.
> 
> Naprawdę w przyszłym roku do remontu.


----------



## michael_siberia

MT said:


> ^^ Yyyy za co?


Zapewne za haniebne stwierdzenie o tym, że Lwów "obecnie jest okupowany przez Ukrainę".


----------



## maxwell0

evertonfans2012 said:


> Bez komentarza.


Ojej, straszne.


----------



## Luki_SL

evertonfans2012 said:


> Bez komentarza.


Brak kultury, póki co ostrzeżenie za słownictwo.


maxwell0 said:


> Ojej, straszne.


Kolejny taki post będzie już_ straszny_


----------



## youknow

PZ4G = poz_on!, więc ban.


----------



## Raine

Można wnosić o bana dla użytkowników którzy głosują 1 punktem w dziale Miss i nie komentują dlaczego? Przez co można rozumieć że trollują? 

Mam jednego kandydata: RideBike w [Szczecin] Filharmonia Szczecińska


----------



## el_bartez

^^Popieram


----------



## k%

Raine said:


> Można wnosić o bana dla użytkowników którzy głosują 1 punktem w dziale Miss i nie komentują dlaczego? Przez co można rozumieć że trollują?
> 
> Mam jednego kandydata: RideBike w [Szczecin] Filharmonia Szczecińska


W Krk tego więcej, samo Muzeum Kantora ma 3 jedynki


----------



## demmat

Raine said:


> Można wnosić o bana dla użytkowników którzy głosują 1 punktem w dziale Miss i nie komentują dlaczego? Przez co można rozumieć że trollują?
> 
> Mam jednego kandydata: RideBike w [Szczecin] Filharmonia Szczecińska


Nie bądź taki ostry. Ktoś ma małego fi**a, ta ty chcesz mu jeszcze bana wlepiać :dunno:


----------



## Czifo

^^
Może właśnie dzięki braku możliwości zaglądnięcia na FPW, zaglądnie na inne strony gdzie można trafić oferty powiększenia i przestanie być problemem.


----------



## Bastian.

To co odbanujesz go?.


----------



## wojtek1414

adam2a said:


> Takiego braku szacunku nie można tolerować.
> 
> 
> 
> To ja poproszę jeszcze o penaltyzację dawania oceny 10 bez uzasadnienia. Nigdy takiej oceny nie dałem, zarezerwowana jest dla budynków absolutnie wybitnych i mających trafić do podręczników i historii architektury.
> 
> Tak więc poproszę o wytłumaczenie wszystkich klikających na 10 w wątku o Filharmonii. Jak nie to ban :|


Jak już napisałem: dla mnie to żaden problem. Jeśli będzie taka zasada, to ja się zastosuję. Tylko pozostaje obawa o pewną monotonię wśród 168 uzasadnień "dlaczego 10". Głównym motywem tak wysokich ocen byłoby zapewne, że "budynek jest absolutnie wybitny i zapewne trafi do podręczników historii architektury". Pod czym wobec Filharmonii mogę się w zasadzie podpisać, odpowiednio to rozszerzając.


----------



## demmat

drugastrona said:


> Małą literą.
> 
> 
> 
> Wielką literą.


Jak już jesteś taki grammar nazi, to napisz poprawnie. Można i dużą i wielką literą zaczynać słowa.


----------



## .kp




----------



## Bastian.

Ależ wy się przejmujecie tymi ocenami w UPC i Miss. Jakby wasze finanse zależały od tego czy dane zdjęcie lub budynek dostanie 10 jedynek czy 10 dziewiątek.


----------



## Zegarkowy

Uważam że nie potrzebujemy na forum takiego usera http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=118062253&postcount=405


----------



## PLH

*Rikitiki *10 dni za OT w wątku o Dworcu Fabrycznym. Było ostrzezenie w tytule.

edit: Zdjęte po rozmowie na priv.


----------



## QWERTY

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> No nie wiem, w myśl zasad pisowni języka polskiego "ci" wcale nie powinno być z dużej litery. Dałem mu permanentny urlop na studia literaturowe w tej sprawie.


^^
Ech Panowie eksperci - ani "z dużej" ani "z małej" tylko "pisane dużą literą" lub "małą literą". hno:


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Kolegom nie chodziło o pisane "Ci" lub "ci" tylko o czytane a czytać można zarówno z dużej jak i z małej litery. Nie można tylko założyć hełmu na lewą stronę. Tak sądzę


----------



## Zegarkowy

...oraz okopać się w jeziorze


----------



## bloniaq_s8

polityka poza PHP :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=118069754&postcount=65717


----------



## LubiePiwo

^^ Bez przesady, w ten sposób można by usuwać wszystkie żarty z Macierewicza (faktoid), Kaczyńskiego itp.


----------



## pmaciej7

Przecież się usuwa.


----------



## el nino

Zegarkowy said:


> ...oraz okopać się w jeziorze


Okopać w jeziorze się można, nie można za to okopać się w wodzie :lol:


----------



## wwojtek

ZF said:


> a czy na forum jest jeszcze niejaki Tomaso? Czy to Ty na tej liście?
> Ale żeś numer odpierdolił. Tak biadoliłeś na czerwoną komunę, co utrupiła Konin, a teraz sam ubierasz ich szaty. Cały Konin, witamy w mieście bez zasad!


w temacie: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=118059006#post118059006

już nie pierwszy raz takie wycieczki. nie dość że polityka poza PHP, to jeszcze wulgarne słownictwo.


----------



## wiewior

Czy naprawdę musimy tolerować kretyńskie i nic nie wnoszące posty jack_bauer na temat Pesy?


----------



## martin

Kanio said:


> Możecie dać mi briga, ale muszę to wydusić z siebie - użytkownik martin jest skończonym idiotą.


Proszę o stosowną reakcję.


----------



## r6666




----------



## swierq85

Nowy użytkownik @pppppppppppppp wkleja niemożliwe wręcz głupoty i OT do wątku o Osi Saskiej:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=118195008&postcount=4365

i wkleja bzurdne rysunki w stylu Niemiec i Polski w granicach Rosji i dziwne screeny ze swojego fb

W dodatku promuje swoją partię polityczną, z kuriozalnymi pomysłami kary śmierci za wszystko od bluźnierstwa, przez homoseksualizm, nieposłuszeństwo wobec rodziców, genderyzm (oczywiście kolega nie wie co to jest, bo takie słowo jak genderyzm nie istnieje) niezgodną z tym co on lubi pornografią i innymi bzdurami, poziomu somalijskich bojowników szariatu. 

Stopka kolegi:

https://www.facebook.com/RuhKrula/app_209827965720556?ref=page_internal

(Wrzucam także ku uciesze gawiedzi, bo tak kuriozalnego połączenia szariatu z koorvinizmem = niewiarygodna ilość beki w jednym miejscu plus łzy politowania)

Kolega do absolutnego bana!


----------



## evertonfans2012

Standardy wypowiedzi według Kanio:



Kanio said:


> Możecie dać mi briga, ale muszę to wydusić z siebie -* użytkownik martin jest skończonym idiotą*.





Kanio said:


> Nie mogę przejść nad tym do porządku dziennego: wystarczyło wycofać linię zabudowy od Miodowej o długość ryzalitu pałacu Branickich i by powstała genialna piazzetta z widokiem na trzy pałacowe elewacje  Że też *dupa konserwator* się nie upomniał o ten canalettowski widok na Branickich.


Można prosić o opanowanie tego rynsztoku?


----------



## Asinus

Kanio - ostrzeżenie.



swierq85 said:


> Nowy użytkownik @pppppppppppppp wkleja niemożliwe wręcz głupoty i OT do wątku o Osi Saskiej:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=118195008&postcount=4365
> 
> i wkleja bzurdne rysunki w stylu Niemiec i Polski w granicach Rosji i dziwne screeny ze swojego fb
> 
> W dodatku promuje swoją partię polityczną, z kuriozalnymi pomysłami kary śmierci za wszystko od bluźnierstwa, przez homoseksualizm, nieposłuszeństwo wobec rodziców, genderyzm (oczywiście kolega nie wie co to jest, bo takie słowo jak genderyzm nie istnieje) niezgodną z tym co on lubi pornografią i innymi bzdurami, poziomu somalijskich bojowników szariatu.
> 
> Stopka kolegi:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/RuhKrula/app_209827965720556?ref=page_internal
> 
> (Wrzucam także ku uciesze gawiedzi, bo tak kuriozalnego połączenia szariatu z koorvinizmem = niewiarygodna ilość beki w jednym miejscu plus łzy politowania)
> 
> Kolega do absolutnego bana!


Nie ma nawet co się tak rozpisywać, bo sprawa jest prosta. Troll saski często próbuje powrócić na forum, ale go banujemy z urzędu.


----------



## pmaciej7

swierq85 said:


> Nowy użytkownik @pppppppppppppp wkleja niemożliwe wręcz głupoty i OT do wątku o Osi Saskiej:
> 
> Stopka kolegi:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/RuhKrula/app_209827965720556?ref=page_internal


_Ochrona zdrowia: Zakaz produkcji i sprzedaży farmaceutyków szkodliwych w małych dawkach. *Likwidacja szpitali psychiatrycznych*. _ 

No nie dziwię się.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

no nie... to już gruba przesada...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=118237529&postcount=2510


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Warto pokazać, o kogo i o co chodzi. Człowiek nie po to wchodzi na nasze forum, żeby zanurzyć się w onecie.



Kanio said:


> Kolejny dziennikarz się skurwił. Taką tępą propagandę na zamówienie serwować hno:


----------



## bloniaq_s8

specjalnie nie cytowałem żeby te wypociny zniknęły wraz z postem...


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Niby tak, ale z drugiej strony zawsze księgi są pełne pytań "A X za co ma briga?" Ja to lubię wiedzieć, jaki stosunek mają moderatorzy do konkretnych wykroczeń, a może dają przyzwolenie na niektóre teksty? Za nazwanie "skończonym idiotą" Kanio dostał tylko ostrzeżenie - warto wiedzieć, że takie coś nie grozi brig.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

2 miesiące dla Kanio, raz że recydywa po ostrzeżeniach (bo były wcześniej i już za obrażanie martina powinien dostać długiego briga). Dwa, że dziennikarz jest użytkownikiem forum, który sam wrzucił tutaj ten artykuł.

Zapomniałem z wczoraj - Swierq85 3 dni za offtop w wątku o Placu Defilad.


----------



## Han Solo

> Dwa, że dziennikarz jest użytkownikiem forum, który sam wrzucił tutaj ten artykuł


Nie rozumiem zdania - dziennikarz, który jest autorem tego artykułu, jest użytkownikiem forum oraz właśnie ten dziennikarz wrzucił go do wątku...?


----------



## bloniaq_s8

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> 2 miesiące dla Kanio, raz że recydywa po ostrzeżeniach (bo były wcześniej i już za obrażanie martina powinien dostać długiego briga). Dwa, że dziennikarz jest użytkownikiem forum, który sam wrzucił tutaj ten artykuł.
> 
> Zapomniałem z wczoraj - Swierq85 3 dni za offtop w wątku o Placu Defilad.


fajnie fajnie, ale post można wyciąć


----------



## maxwell0

Han Solo said:


> Nie rozumiem zdania - dziennikarz, który jest autorem tego artykułu, jest użytkownikiem forum oraz właśnie ten dziennikarz wrzucił go do wątku...?


tak


----------



## decapitated

Kara słuszna, tylko, że diagnoza zachowania dziennikarza - nikt nie musi wiedzieć, ze to forumowicz czy nie, zresztą nie ma to znaczenia - trafna. Tekst pisany wyraźnie na zamówienie - czysta propaganda niegodna dziennikarza nawet najgorszego szmatławca, nie mówią już o Gazecie Wyborczej.


----------



## GD 2233J

Witam,

Bardzo proszę o ocenę dwóch moich postów pod kątem trollowania.
Jeśli są spamem lub zawierają treści niewłaściwe, proszę o informację.
Usunę je.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=118255296&postcount=5678
i
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=118257975&postcount=5681

Nie chciałbym dostać bana a wg jednego z użytkowników to jest trollowanie.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=118258093&postcount=5682

Z góry dziękuję za informację.


----------



## MichalJ

maxwell0 said:


> tak


Jeżeli uważasz, że Bartoszewicz i Wojtczuk to jedna osoba...


----------



## drugastrona

decapitated said:


> Kara słuszna, tylko, że diagnoza zachowania dziennikarza - nikt nie musi wiedzieć, ze to forumowicz czy nie, zresztą nie ma to znaczenia - trafna. Tekst pisany wyraźnie na zamówienie - czysta propaganda niegodna dziennikarza nawet najgorszego szmatławca, nie mówią już o Gazecie Wyborczej.


A co, zabronione jest pisanie propagandy na zamówienie? Zacytuj odpowiedni przepis odpowiedniej ustawy.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Myślę, że jest zasadnicza różnica w ocenie pomiędzy "skurwił się" a "zamieścił propagandę na zamówienie".



GD 2233J said:


> Witam,
> 
> Bardzo proszę o ocenę dwóch moich postów pod kątem trollowania.
> Jeśli są spamem lub zawierają treści niewłaściwe, proszę o informację.
> Usunę je.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=118255296&postcount=5678
> i
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=118257975&postcount=5681
> 
> Nie chciałbym dostać bana a wg jednego z użytkowników to jest trollowanie.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=118258093&postcount=5682
> 
> Z góry dziękuję za informację.


Zdaje się, że miałeś bana na ten wątek. Wraz z miesięcznym banem ogólnym nie zniknął. Dalsze Twoje postowanie w tym wątku skończy się kolejnym banem.


----------



## krystiand

Toruński użytkownik *znmpdn* co łatwo można przetłmaczyć: zakon najświętszej marii panny domu niemieckiego (nigdy temu nie zaprzeczył), z krzyżakiem w awatarze kolejny raz prowokuje i tym razem nie wie gdzie się udać z polityką.

Kiedyś aktywny w wątku o metropolii, niedawno nad wyraz aktywny w wątku o promocji Bydgoszczy. Ostatnio przerzucił się do wątku o lotnisku. Tylko, że zapomniał że z politykowaniem to do PHP:



znmpdn said:


> W dzisiejszym papierowym wydaniu toruńskiej GW (w tym także elektronicznym), opublikowano listę zadań/spraw, którymi powinny się zająć władze samorządowe Torunia po przeprowadzonych wyborach. W interesującej nas sprawie, czyli dot. finansowania przez toruński samorząd bydgoskiego lotniska, redakcja zaproponowała:
> 
> 
> http://torun.gazeta.pl/torun/1,4872...y_na_Torun___Wybierz_z_Wyborcza__GLOSUJ_.html
> 
> Głosujący mogą wybrać 5 z wymienionych 20 spraw. Kupon znajduje się w papierowym wydaniu GW, którego wysłać trzeba do 03.11.2014 r. na następujący adres: ul. Królowej Jadwigi 9, 87-100 Toruń z dopiskiem: „Wybierz z Wyborczą”.
> 
> Zachęcam do głosowania!


A ja zachęcam do banowania. Sam nick już jest prowokacyjny, wiecznie wszędzie prowokuje.


----------



## Asinus

Nie popadajmy w absurdy. Nick "zakon krzyżacki" nie jest jeszcze żadną prowokacją. Natomiast posty jednak były prowokacyjne i zostały wykasowane.

znmpdn, spinacz - po ostrzeżeniu.


----------



## osiedle6

^^
Troszkę OT, ale w kwestii nicków kontrowersyjnych, to w czolówce jest gamoń, który w wątkach stadionowych ok. 2012 roku, nazwał siebie *Jezus Chytrus*.
Wytrzymał pięć postów i poszedł do bana.

Myślę, że nick ma sporo wspólnego ze stanem świadomości autora nicka.


----------



## Asinus

To akurat nie była wielka oryginalność. Istniał kiedyś w Polsce zespół muzyczny o takiej nazwie.


----------



## krystiand

Asinus said:


> Nie popadajmy w absurdy. Nick "zakon krzyżacki" nie jest jeszcze żadną prowokacją. Natomiast posty jednak były prowokacyjne i zostały wykasowane.
> 
> znmpdn, spinacz - po ostrzeżeniu.


Nick "zakon krzyżacki", pochodzi z Torunia i najbardziej aktywny w trollowaniu w wątkach bydgoskich. Taki tam zbieg okoliczności 



osiedle6 said:


> Myślę, że nick ma sporo wspólnego ze stanem świadomości autora nicka.


:lol:


----------



## Han Solo

osiedle6 said:


> Myślę, że nick ma sporo wspólnego ze stanem świadomości autora nicka.


Powiadasz... :|


----------



## osiedle6

Asinus said:


> To akurat nie była wielka oryginalność. Istniał kiedyś w Polsce zespół muzyczny o takiej nazwie.


Ale nie udzielał się na naszym forum.

Zespoły pankowe z lat osiemdziesiątych wyróźniały się nazwami np. Sedes, Siekiera, B52, wrocławskie Zwłoki itd. 
Tak dla jaj po prostu.


----------



## LubiePiwo

osiedle6 said:


> Myślę, że nick ma sporo wspólnego ze stanem świadomości autora nicka.


Tesz tak sondze.


----------



## el nino

Polityka poza PHP: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=118286319&postcount=39266 oraz http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=118284498&postcount=39259


----------



## decapitated

drugastrona said:


> A co, zabronione jest pisanie propagandy na zamówienie? Zacytuj odpowiedni przepis odpowiedniej ustawy.


A mówiłem o jakichś przepisach? :nuts: Przed popełnianiem takich tekstów powinna chronić zwykłą ludzka przyzwoitość i poczucie własnej godności, której wdać autorowi brakuje. Tylko niech się nie nazywa dziennikarzem, tylko lobbystą


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Nawet nie wiem, jak to skomentować. Napiszę tylko tyle, że nikt nie ma monopolu na prawdę i w granicach prawa może sobie pisać, co mu się żywnie podoba. Kulturalny człowiek może polemizować za pomocą argumentów, czego kol. Kanio widać brakuje.


----------



## michael_siberia

Zobaczcie sobie na dzisiejszą działalność znanego rozrabiaki odyseush w wątku o wojnie na Ukrainie:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1338277&page=1963 (oraz następne strony)

Najbardziej odrażającej manipulacji dokonał w tym poście, w środkowej wypowiedzi: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=118294250&postcount=39301


----------



## dexter2

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=118295621&postcount=3880

Koleś bez przerwy robi kupę do swojego podwórka w wątkach międzynarodowych, ale teraz już przesadził.


----------



## odyseush

michael_siberia said:


> Zobaczcie sobie na dzisiejszą działalność znanego rozrabiaki odyseush w wątku o wojnie na Ukrainie:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1338277&page=1963 (oraz następne strony)
> 
> Najbardziej odrażającej manipulacji dokonał w tym poście, w środkowej wypowiedzi: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=118294250&postcount=39301


Kwestia jest taka, że od jakiegoś czasu za każdym razem jak tu jestem zmuszony coś napisać jest to odnośnie "donosu" na moją osobę składanego przez MichealaSyberię. To dosyć symptomatyczne. Moderatorzy, z resztą to duzi chłopcy (przynajmniej w większości ) i niech zobaczą dyskusję sami. Kiedyś pamiętam był niezły beef w wątku o Via Baltice. M.in. MichaelSyberia toczył ze mną spór, który jak życie pokazało - przegrał. Stąd ta frustracja? 

Weź nie lataj po prostu ze wszystkimi moimi wypowiedziami do tego wątku i wszystkim będzie lżej. Serio, nawet tobie.


----------



## el nino

^^ A Ty nie miałeś bana na ten wątek?


----------



## odyseush

A co to jest ban na wątek? Jakiś formalny zakaz wypowiadania się w danym wątku? Nie i jeśli taki bym otrzymał, dawno nie było by mnie na tym forum.


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

dexter2 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=118295621&postcount=3880
> 
> Koleś bez przerwy robi kupę do swojego podwórka w wątkach międzynarodowych, ale teraz już przesadził.


Tu jest jeszcze ciekawiej:



> Hard history? You mean that Poles were historically so weak and they were invaded and destroyed over and over? It's no one but Poland's blame. Stop seeking for such excuses. Maybe common Pole wouldn't use a word "pollack", but I'm not a common one, *I truly hate this nation* especially for what you show now - "we are so poor and weak because HARD HISTORY". All of you just KEEP talking about past and history, you complain that you were treasoned in WWII, I hate this. I am focused on present time, and when I see that Warsaw looks bad, commieblocks everywhere, poor quality skyscrapers I won't say its beautiful capital, because compared to western cities it's definetly not. Stop talking about history, no one cares about it. Write your own history instead.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=118116730&postcount=3770

Zdaje mi się, że hate speach jest zakazany na tym forum?


----------



## dexter2

Można jeszcze te bzdury które pisał usunąć, żeby nie trzeba było tego czytać.


----------



## lodzer.m

dexter2 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=118295621&postcount=3880
> 
> Koleś bez przerwy robi kupę do swojego podwórka w wątkach międzynarodowych, ale teraz już przesadził.


Już go nie ma.


----------



## decapitated

drugastrona said:


> ^^ Nawet nie wiem, jak to skomentować. Napiszę tylko tyle, że nikt nie ma monopolu na prawdę i w granicach prawa może sobie pisać, co mu się żywnie podoba. Kulturalny człowiek może polemizować za pomocą argumentów, czego kol. Kanio widać brakuje.


Nie wiesz jak skomentować, bo nie rozumiesz. Ależ może sobie pisać, nikt mu nie broni, tylko, że jak ktoś pisze tekst pod czyjeś dyktando, to jest sprzedawczykiem i druga osoba ma prawo to otwarcie stwierdzić. Pisanie tekstó pod dyktando inwestora to nie jest dziennikarstwo, tylko PR. Działalność PRowa oczywiście nie jest zabroniona, tylko słabo wygląda, gdy udaje dziennikarstwo. Dlatego jak napisałem, tekst Kania był niepotrzebnie wulgarny, ale w swojej wymowie słuszny. Tak samo mam chyba prawo powiedzieć, że Balcerowicz był lobbystą OFE, a nie niezależnym ekspertem, skoro jest fundacja była finansowana przez fundusze emerytalne.

EOT


----------



## drugastrona

decapitated said:


> Dlatego jak napisałem, tekst Kania był niepotrzebnie wulgarny, *ale w swojej wymowie słuszny*.


Pisałem już wyżej, ale najwyraźniej nie przyjąłeś do wiadomości. Więc powtórzę: nikt nie ma monopolu na prawdę. Kanio wyraził swoją opinię w wulgarny sposób. Opinię, a nie prawdę objawioną, czego nie raczysz zauważyć i z wiadomych względów go bronisz.


----------



## chauffeur

Do widzenia:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=118314707&postcount=3514


----------



## krystiand

Podstawa to dobry pierwszy post :lol:


xorBLE said:


> Też jesteś Lipa Wielka


----------



## swierq85

Zawsze się zastanawiam/ałem jak to się uchowało. Chyba kiedyś już było usunięte przez moda, ale jak widzę pączkuje... Chodzi konkretnie o stopkę tego użytkownika, która ma wymiar po prostu polityczny, a w związku z faktem, że zbliżają się wybory samorządowe, ta stopka jest nie na miejscu (promuje konkretną organizację polityczną i jest żenującym pamfletem na inne partie i postaci ze świata polityki), 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=118163952&postcount=3107


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Zgłaszasz go do księgi jednocześnie lajkując ten post?


----------



## EGOista

Tym bardziej po uprzednim banie.


----------



## Asinus

To na razie technicznie do kontaktu ze mną, bo negocjujemy ułaskawienie. Choć nie powinien z niego pisać w żadnym wątku.


----------



## Zielony Rycerz

Przyłączam się do głosów popierających powrót mjarskiego.
Nie zgadzam się z opiniami, że jego poglądy są radykalne. Zawsze podkreślał, że są umiarkowane, z tym, że tam, gdzie są sami radykałowie - umiarkowane poglądy są postrzegane jako skrajnie przeciwne.

Ani kulturą wypowiedzi, ani poziomem merytorycznym nie odbiegał od swoich adwersarzy. Jeśli on zasłużył na wygnanie - to zasługuje na to każdy inny.


----------



## utumno

Niebezpiecznie zblizamy sie do cenzury - jarski nigdy nie zachowywal sie niekulturalnie; bana dostal za poglady. Powinien wrocic!


----------



## LubiePiwo

Zielony Rycerz said:


> Przyłączam się do głosów popierających powrót mjarskiego.
> Nie zgadzam się z opiniami, że jego poglądy są radykalne. Zawsze podkreślał, że są umiarkowane, z tym, że tam, gdzie są sami radykałowie - umiarkowane poglądy są postrzegane jako skrajnie przeciwne.


Dobra, dobra. Nie wychylaj się, bo Ty jesteś z kolei podejrzewany o bycie MarcinemN, MatinemN i MartinemX :troll:


----------



## Asinus

OK, jesteśmy ludźmi zdolnymi do empatii, a dążenie do pojednania jest wartością nadrzędną w relacjach społecznych. A forum internetowe stanowi właśnie taki mikrokosmos społeczności. Mjarski zostaje warunkowo zwolniony z bana z uwagi na przesłanki pozytywnej prognozy, którą jednak przejawił.

Co do cenzury, to sprawa podnoszenia krzyku, "że cenzura" jest kwestią chyba pewnej semantycznej pomyłki, polegającej na błędnym utożsamieniu forum z jakąś namiastką demokratycznej formacji państwowej. Tymczasem forum to forum, oczywiście, że mamy cenzurę. Jednak nie jest ona delimitowana przez jakąś ideologię czy złą wolę, tylko przez zdrowy rozsądek i dobre obyczaje, a także kwestie organizacyjno-porządkowe. Forum internetowe bez obowiązującej w pewnym zakresie cenzury skończy jako coś kompletnie zdziczałego, jak onet.pl, kafeteria czy 4chan.org.

Co do FRAG-u to chyba nikt nie ukrywa, że organizacja, dla której to forum jest bezpośrednim zapleczem jest nierozerwalnie związana z tym forum, a wszyscy jej członkowie i spora część sympatyków się przez to forum przewinęła. A zjawisko to jest nader korzystne, bo utrzymywanie relacji nie tylko internetowych, ale także rzeczywistych w sposób zdecydowany sprzyja łagodzeniu konfliktów i buduje dobrą atmosferę. Dlatego kolejny raz organizujemy otwarte spotkanie forumowe dla Trójmiasta, po to aby za anonimowymi awatarkami można było zobaczyć rzeczywistych ludzi z krwi i kości, dzięki czemu dyskusja i wymiana poglądów tu na forum przejdzie na nowy lepszy poziom. Ale info o tym będzie we właściwym wątku.


----------



## mjarski

Nie chcę zaprzątać uwagi szanownych użytkowników SSC swoją skromną osobą, ale jako podmiotowi całego zamieszania niech mi wolno będzie powiedzieć parę słów, bo czuję się poniekąd wywołany do tablicy.
*Przede wszystkim chciałem podziękować wszystkim przyjaciołom, znajomym, jak również tym, których bym się wcale o to nie spodziewał, którzy tak mile (i skutecznie!) wstawili się za mną, dając mi wiele dowodów poparcia i zrozumienia. Szczerze mówiąc - to bardzo miłe, absolutnie się tego nie spodziewałem, nawet w najśmielszych odczekiwaniach, a nadspodziewanie przez to wzrosła we mnie wiara w ludzi 
Jeszcze raz dziękuję Wam za to i pozostaję Waszym dłużnikiem.*
Osobne słowa podziękowania kieruję do *Asinusa*, bo mimo wszystko zdecydował się mnie wysłuchać, pozwolił wyjaśnić nieporozumienia i ostatecznie cofnął krzywdzący mnie (moim zdaniem oczywiście) wyrok.
Pozdrawiam również wszystkich, którzy tak bardzo się ucieszyli z mojego bana i do ostatniej chwili trzymali kciuki, żebym już nigdy tu nie powracał.
Lubię was panowie i będę was tak długo lubił, aż wy też mnie polubicie 
Dziękuję, pozdrawiam, przepraszam
:wave:


----------



## Eyk88

Z ciekawości dobrze zgadłem Twoje 2 konto parę postów wyżej?


----------



## apulejusz

Asinus said:


> OK, jesteśmy ludźmi zdolnymi do empatii, a dążenie do pojednania jest wartością nadrzędną w relacjach społecznych. A forum internetowe stanowi właśnie taki mikrokosmos społeczności. *Mjarski zostaje warunkowo zwolniony z bana z uwagi na przesłanki pozytywnej prognozy, którą jednak przejawił.*
> 
> .


 Asinus nie sądziłem, że ze strony tak merytorycznego użytkownika i jednego chyba z najlepszych modów poleci taki dynamit jak ban za poglądy, bo inaczej tego nawzwać nie można. Jak się z kimś nie zgadzamy i nie potrafimy przekonać do swoich racji, to zamykamy mu usta, tak ??? Nie chce ciągnąć tego dalej, bo za późno tu zajrzałem ale to jest zastraszanie użytkowników, bo tak mjarski się teraz będzie czuł, gdyż co to znaczy , iż dobrze rokuje na przyszłość ??? Poglądy mu się nagle zmienią, czy zrobiono mu pranie mózgu ??? Na usta ciśnie mi się tylko jedno słowo WSTYD, bez odbioru.


----------



## dżibi

Z tego co można było tutaj wyczytać to przecież nie był za poglądy. Jeszcze tego brakowało żeby robić z mjarskiego męczennika. On to i tak uwielbiał robić i bronił się w ten sposób przed modami, i co chwila sugerował że niby on taki prześladowany bo ma inne zdanie niż moderator.


----------



## demmat

apulejusz said:


> Asinus nie sądziłem, że ze strony tak merytorycznego użytkownika i jednego chyba z najlepszych modów poleci taki dynamit jak ban za poglądy, bo inaczej tego nawzwać nie można. Jak się z kimś nie zgadzamy i nie potrafimy przekonać do swoich racji, to zamykamy mu usta, tak ??? Nie chce ciągnąć tego dalej, bo za późno tu zajrzałem ale to jest zastraszanie użytkowników, bo tak mjarski się teraz będzie czuł, gdyż co to znaczy , iż dobrze rokuje na przyszłość ??? Poglądy mu się nagle zmienią, czy zrobiono mu pranie mózgu ??? Na usta ciśnie mi się tylko jedno słowo WSTYD, bez odbioru.


Na forum jest tylu użytkowników o skrajnych poglądach, mocno odbiegających od powszechnie występujących, którzy są często aroganccy w swoich tezach i mocno narzucający się (żeby nie powiedzieć agresywni), że moderatorzy mogli by już nie raz stosować cenzurę. Jakoś nie przypominam sobie żeby któryś z takich użytkowników wyleciał? A jak już był karany to niestety za wulgarność i za chamstwo. 

Ja bym z chęcią pozbył się wielu osób z totalnie głupimi poglądami, ale jakoś moderatorzy niestety są bardziej wyrozumiali. Trudno, ale tym bardziej nie widzę powodów do narzekań. Znam fora, gdzie takiej wyrozumiałości nie ma zupełnie.


----------



## osiedle6

Proste pytanie do modów.

Czy po zbanowaniu i założeniu nowego konta (czyli nowego, wirtualnego życia), to nowe konto jest traktowane jako multikonto i kończy się kolejnym banem?

IMO banowicz ma prawo do powrotu na łono SSC, wszak rozpoczyna od nowa, w pewnym sensie z czystą kartą. A jak ją zapisze to już przyszłość pokaże.


----------



## LubiePiwo

^^ Czy wg Ciebie to ma sens? Chyba ban został z jakiegoś powodu na kogoś nałożony, co nie?


----------



## barbapapa

demmat said:


> Na forum jest tylu użytkowników o skrajnych poglądach, mocno odbiegających od powszechnie występujących, którzy są często aroganccy w swoich tezach i mocno narzucający się (żeby nie powiedzieć agresywni), że moderatorzy mogli by już nie raz stosować cenzurę. Jakoś nie przypominam sobie żeby któryś z takich użytkowników wyleciał? A jak już był karany to niestety za wulgarność i za chamstwo.
> 
> Ja bym z chęcią pozbył się wielu osób z totalnie głupimi poglądami, ale jakoś moderatorzy niestety są bardziej wyrozumiali. Trudno, ale tym bardziej nie widzę powodów do narzekań. Znam fora, gdzie takiej wyrozumiałości nie ma zupełnie.


Poglądy mjarskiego, przynajmniej te prezentowane w wątkach trójmiejskich, oscylują pomiędzy poglądami "najbardziej zaufanych forowiczów z Trójmiasta" a poglądami przeciętnego Kowalskiego. Można się z nimi zgadzać lub nie, ale na pewno nie są skrajne. Nie zauważyłem też w jego wypowiedziach arogancji ani agresji, co najwyżej irytację.

@Asinus, nie wiem za co konkretnie mjarski został ukarany, ale obarczanie go przy okazji odpowiedzialnością za obniżanie poziomu dyskusji w wątkach "merytorycznych" jest sporym nadużyciem. Poziom poleciał na łeb, na szyję już kilka lat temu. Zaczęło się od tolerowanych wpisów o srajtrawnikach i blachosmrodach w prawie każdym wątku, co się z czasem przerodziło w gdańską wojenkę "północ-południe". A mjarski jest tylko jednym z jej uczestników.


----------



## osiedle6

LubiePiwo said:


> ^^ Czy wg Ciebie to ma sens? Chyba ban został z jakiegoś powodu na kogoś nałożony, co nie?


Kwestia podejścia do problemu.

Dla Ciebie ban to wyrok śmierci, typowy strzał w potylicę. Pyk i nie ma człowieka.
Ja patrzę na bana jako na element wychowania forumowicza. Też strzał, ale w pysk, z możliwością powrotu do społeczności, w której wielu się odnajduje i z tą społecznością utożsamia.
Po prostu uważam, że każdy ma szansę na poprawę po mocnym wstrząsie (a takim jest ban, szczególnie dla userów z kilkuletnim stażem).

A ogólnie, to bardzo Lubię Piwo.


----------



## arafat11

^^
no ale w ten sposób możesz co miesiąc dostawac bana i zakladac nowe konto i zaczynać od nowa...widzisz w tym sens?


----------



## osiedle6

arafat11 said:


> ^^
> no ale w ten sposób możesz co miesiąc dostawac bana i zakladac nowe konto i zaczynać od nowa...widzisz w tym sens?


To już rola modów usuwać harcowników pięciopostowych.

Nie widzisz różnicy pomiędzy wywołanym ostatnio @mjarskim (ponad trzy tysiące postów) a leszczem z jednym reklamowym wjazdem?
@Asinus zgrabnie wyszedł z problemu braku demokracji (i obecności pewnej formy cenzury) na forum, ale poczucia elementarnej *sprawiedliwości* już tak łatwo nie można się pozbyć. To wartość ponadforumowa.

Odbieram modów jako sędziów, którzy mają obowiązek ważyć za i przeciw.
No chyba, że jestem idealistycznym głupcem.


----------



## Asinus

Nie chcę rozgrzebywać dyskusji, w sytuacji gdy sprawa zakończyła się ugodą. Jeżeli ktoś myśli, że to była jakaś kara za poglądy to błędnie zidentyfikował przesłanki. Co do samego napiętnowania czy cenzurowania poglądów to co do zasady nic takiego na forum nie istnieje. Ale jak są zasady to od zasad są wyjątki. W praktyce jeżeli ktoś w wątku o konflikcie na Ukrainie będzie konsekwentnie reprezentował linię polityczną Kremla to niech się nie dziwi, że zostanie z tego wątku wyproszony. Podobnie jak ktoś w wątku o rowerach będzie a priori antyrowerowy (był taki przypadek). W takich przypadkach trzeba zważyć jakie dobra trzeba objąć większą ochroną. Obrona przed zapętleniem dyskusji w dzikich awanturach stoi wtedy wyjątkowo nieco wyżej niż zasada wolności poglądów.


----------



## demmat

barbapapa said:


> Poglądy mjarskiego, przynajmniej te prezentowane w wątkach trójmiejskich, oscylują pomiędzy poglądami "najbardziej zaufanych forowiczów z Trójmiasta" a poglądami przeciętnego Kowalskiego. Można się z nimi zgadzać lub nie, ale na pewno nie są skrajne. Nie zauważyłem też w jego wypowiedziach arogancji ani agresji, co najwyżej irytację.


Tym bardziej dziwi mnie to, że ktoś uważa tę karę za atak na wolność słowa.


----------



## osiedle6

Asinus said:


> W praktyce jeżeli ktoś w wątku o konflikcie na Ukrainie będzie konsekwentnie reprezentował linię polityczną Kremla to niech się nie dziwi, że zostanie z tego wątku wyproszony.


OT.
Jako bywalec wątku ukraińskiego, ta deklaracja cieszy mnie wyjątkowo.:cheers:


----------



## r6666

Asinus said:


> Podobnie jak ktoś w wątku o rowerach będzie a priori antyrowerowy (był taki przypadek).



Jak należy rozumieć "antyrowerowy" ?
Uświadamianie łamania PoRD też się do tego zalicza ?
Jestem jak najbardziej zainteresowany.


----------



## Asinus

Zdaje się, że utworzono Ci do tego specjalny wątek.


----------



## r6666

Wszystko ok, tylko dlaczego inni nie za bardzo chcą pisać o przepisach w tym wątku, tylko trafiają sie teksty o PoRD w wątkach dotyczących infrastruktury ?:evil:


----------



## el nino

^^ Może z tego powodu, gdyż nie chcą dyskutować z "moja prawda jest najmojsza"? :dunno:


----------



## barbapapa

Asinus said:


> ... Co do samego napiętnowania czy cenzurowania poglądów to co do zasady nic takiego na forum nie istnieje. Ale jak są zasady to od zasad są wyjątki. W praktyce jeżeli ktoś w wątku o konflikcie na Ukrainie będzie konsekwentnie reprezentował linię polityczną Kremla to niech się nie dziwi, że zostanie z tego wątku wyproszony. Podobnie jak ktoś w wątku o rowerach będzie a priori antyrowerowy (był taki przypadek). W takich przypadkach trzeba zważyć jakie dobra trzeba objąć większą ochroną. Obrona przed zapętleniem dyskusji w dzikich awanturach stoi wtedy wyjątkowo nieco wyżej niż zasada wolności poglądów.


Wybacz, ale zupełnie nie rozumiem takiego podejścia. Dyskusja, w której wypowiada się tylko jedna strona nie jest dyskusją. Jeżeli wątek jest o konflikcie, a biorą w nim udział co najmniej 2 strony, to nie ma powodu by zwolenników którejkolwiek kneblować za to co myślą. A jeżeli ktoś trolluje, to powinien być przywołany do porządku niezależnie od poglądów.


----------



## r6666

el nino said:


> ^^ Może z tego powodu, gdyż nie chcą dyskutować z "moja prawda jest najmojsza"? :dunno:


A może boli stosowanie sie do PoRD, a nie stosowanie wolnej amerykanki ? 
Ale rozumiem, że zaganianie rowerzystów do przestrzegania PoRD nie będzie potraktowane za antyrowerowe. I to mi wystarczy...


----------



## LubiePiwo

osiedle6 said:


> Ja patrzę na bana jako na element wychowania forumowicza. Też strzał, ale w pysk, z możliwością powrotu do społeczności


Od tego są czasowe brigi/bany


----------



## osiedle6

LubiePiwo said:


> Od tego są czasowe brigi/bany


Brawo.
Niech modowie je stosują po bożemu i forumowemu.


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Czyli co, 3 brigi i ban permanentny? Taka jest forumowa zasada. Chciałbyś, żeby modowie się jej kurczowo trzymali?


----------



## osiedle6

drugastrona said:


> ^^ Czyli co, 3 brigi i ban permanentny? Taka jest forumowa zasada. Chciałbyś, żeby modowie się jej kurczowo trzymali?


Dokładnie wprost przeciwnie.

Każdy przypadek jest inny i o tym pisałem bardzo klarownie. Takie schematy typu trzy brigi i wylot to podejście właściwe?
Sam zarobiłem *cztery brigi
*i co uważasz mnie za właściwą osobę do dożywotniego usunięcia z forum?


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Wiem, że dostałeś za zaśmiecanie ksiąg i widzę, że Cię to nic nie nauczyło.


----------



## Asinus

barbapapa said:


> Wybacz, ale zupełnie nie rozumiem takiego podejścia. Dyskusja, w której wypowiada się tylko jedna strona nie jest dyskusją. Jeżeli wątek jest o konflikcie, a biorą w nim udział co najmniej 2 strony, to nie ma powodu by zwolenników którejkolwiek kneblować za to co myślą. A jeżeli ktoś trolluje, to powinien być przywołany do porządku niezależnie od poglądów.


To jest kwestia konfliktu aksjologii z podejściem praktycznym. W niektórych wyjątkowych przypadkach uzasadnione jest odejście od aksjologii na rzecz tego co jest w danym momencie dla większości korzystniejsze. Problemem też jest wyznaczenie granic trollingu, a na dodatek bardzo często trolling przyjmuje formę zawoalowaną i niejednoznaczną. To wszystko jest dosyć skomplikowane i operowania na kilku prostych prawidłach często nie wystarcza. Gdyby to było takie proste to zamiast moderatorów forum byłoby obsługiwane przez odpowiedni działający automatycznie algorytm.


----------



## osiedle6

drugastrona said:


> ^^ Wiem, że dostałeś za zaśmiecanie ksiąg i widzę, że Cię to nic nie nauczyło.


*Post na zasadzie: ukradł czy jemu ukradziono? Nieważne, był w to zamieszany.*

Tak trudno odpowiedzieć merytorycznie?

Wycofuję się. Nie chcę zarobić briga dokładnie za to, za co dostałem karę za niby "zaśmiecanie księgi".


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Merytorycznie: tak, już jeden brig temu nie powinno Ciebie tu być. Dwie szansę na "nauczenie się" są wystarczające. Więc dziękuj modom za łaskawość, zamiast testować ich cierpliwość.


----------



## MT

Asinus said:


> . Podobnie jak ktoś w wątku o rowerach będzie a priori antyrowerowy (był taki przypadek).


Bardzo słusznie. Trzymam cię za słowo, że równie żarliwie będziesz bronił wątków drogowych przed trollami autostradowymi.


----------



## barbapapa

Asinus said:


> To jest kwestia konfliktu aksjologii z podejściem praktycznym. W niektórych wyjątkowych przypadkach uzasadnione jest odejście od aksjologii na rzecz tego co jest w danym momencie dla większości korzystniejsze. Problemem też jest wyznaczenie granic trollingu, a na dodatek bardzo często trolling przyjmuje formę zawoalowaną i niejednoznaczną. To wszystko jest dosyć skomplikowane i operowania na kilku prostych prawidłach często nie wystarcza. Gdyby to było takie proste to zamiast moderatorów forum byłoby obsługiwane przez odpowiedni działający automatycznie algorytm.


Rozumiem wyjątkową złożoność materii.  Ale i tak mnie nie przekonałeś, że rugowanie kogokolwiek z powodu wyznawanych poglądów jest uprawnione. Wolność sumienia to jedno z podstawowych praw człowieka. I nawet w czasach słusznie minionych była prawnie zagwarantowana. Przynajmniej teoretycznie. 

Nie chcę już drążyć tego tematu.


----------



## GD 2233J

^^
Ja myślę, że chodzi o to, kto i w jakim celu pisał to "po drugiej stronie" 
Propaganda jest bardzo silna, więc może zakłócać obraz.


----------



## Asinus

ocsid - 3 dni briga za język pogardy.


----------



## chauffeur

Użytkownik (?) Velikoruss - trolluje pod banerami (wczorajszy i dzisiejszy). Da się coś zrobić?


----------



## michael_siberia

Ktoś się tu zarejestrował chyba tylko w celach reklamowych:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=118481998&postcount=6175


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Jeśli nie skasuje reklam i jeszcze raz wyskoczy z podobnym postem, to długo tutaj nie zabawi.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

proszę o interwencję dot. użytkownika bloganista. Biega po forum obrażając ludzi i sypiąc politycznymi pierdołami (że wybory, że HGW coś...) 
a to już lekka przesada:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=118507377&postcount=18595


----------



## bloganista

^^

Widzę, że chodzi o porachunki osobiste.

Mam politykę i polityków gdzieś.
Napisałem o nich nie ładnie dwukrotnie, że chcą zdążyć przed wyborami a ty z tego robisz wielką aferę 
- przyczepiasz się do byle czego aby tylko złożyć skargę. 


.


----------



## pmaciej7

bloganista said:


> Mam politykę i polityków gdzieś.


To po co o nich piszesz?


----------



## Amitherei

pmaciej7 said:


> Nie, ty po prostu jesteś zwykłym chamem. bronek? lizodupstwo (to o _bronku_)? Wiesz w ogóle o kim mówisz i jak mówisz, chamie?


Do adminów. Akceptujecie to? Zupełnie bez powodu? Kiedy on straci uprawnienia?


----------



## swierq85

Amitherei - tyle że Maciej po prostu powtórzył Twoją wypowiedź i wyrażenia, których użyłeś, więc kandydat do... briga może być tylko jeden :lol:


----------



## Amitherei

Nie jestem chamem i sobie wypraszam


----------



## mkrawcz1

Amitherei said:


> Nie jestem chamem i sobie wypraszam


Jesteś


----------



## BlazD

Amitherei said:


> Nie jestem chamem i sobie wypraszam


Jeżeli ktoś pisze o osobie per "bronek" małą literą, to jest chamem. Jeszcze większym chamem jest ten, kto pisze per "bronek" o Prezydencie Rzeczpospolitej. Bez względu na przekonania polityczne winniśmy szacunek Urzędowi Prezydenta RP. I naprawdę dziwię się, że nie rozumie tego ktoś, kto przedstawia się jako dziennikarz, politolog i były żołnierz.


----------



## Amitherei

Nie działają na mnie kółeczka wzajemnej adoracji. Jakoś kaczka i politusek nie przeszkadzają ale to przeszkadza bo trzeba dopiec. Post poszedł do adminów bo nie życzę sobie obrażania mnie publicznie


----------



## pmaciej7

Powtórzę to w takim razie jeszcze raz. Jesteś chamem. Rynsztokowym chamem.

Tylko nazdwyczajnej (niezrozumiałej dla mnie) tolerancji modów od PHP zawdzięczasz, że jeszcze nie zostałeś z tego forum wyrzucony. Tym bardziej, że jakoś nie wykazujesz się nadzwyczajną aktywnoscią w wątkach merytrycznych.


----------



## Han Solo

Nie no, bez przesady chyba.

Ok, można było wytknąć tą wypowiedź [o "bronku"]. Ale zrobiono w sposób, delikatnie mówiąc, kontrowersyjny. I ile byłaby to wypowiedź zwykłego usera [i to w PHP], to przymknąłbym oko, ale tak powiedział mod, który jako swego rodzaju osoba publiczna [i to osoba trzymająca władzę ] takiego stylu powinien unikać.

Też mi by się nie podobało, że ktoś tak mnie nazwał. I komu mógłbym się poskarżyć, jak zrobił to strażnik miejski...? []

Moim zdaniem nie wypada w ten sposób postępować.


----------



## pmaciej7

Han Solo said:


> Ok, można było wytknąć tą wypowiedź [o "bronku"]. Ale zrobiono w sposób, delikatnie mówiąc, kontrowersyjny.


W jaki sposób zwróciłbyś uwagę, żeby do typa dotarło? Tym bardziej, że zwrócenie uwagi w łagodniejszy sposób nie dotarło.


----------



## Amitherei

Sprawę wysłałem do samego Jana


----------



## pmaciej7

No ciekawe co on powiedziałby na stwierdzenie, że _wilo liże komuś dupę_?


----------



## Amitherei

'kaczka' ci nie przeszkadza? Pewnie że nie. Nie lubisz mnie i się mścisz w prostacki sposób wyżywając się na mnie.


----------



## Han Solo

pmaciej7 said:


> No ciekawe co on powiedziałby na stwierdzenie, że _*wilo *liże komuś dupę_?


Nie wiem co oznacza "wilo" i nie pamiętam kontekstu - ale chodziło chyba, że dziennikarze, albo Pan Prezydent [] komuś się _podlizuje/ją_, a był to komentarz do BARDZO kontrowersyjnej decyzji o nadaniu orderów dziennikarzom, co zginęli w wybuchu gazu [co osobiście nazwałem "żenadą"].

Hmm... nieładnie, ale widziałem w PHP bardziej niegrzeczne wypowiedzi...


----------



## LubiePiwo

^^ No chociażby markus ostatnio takie tu linkował


----------



## jacek_73

Han Solo said:


> Nie wiem co oznacza "wilo" i nie pamiętam kontekstu ...


Może chodzi co on robił jak pogrywał w kulki (rozbierane)


----------



## pmaciej7

Han Solo said:


> Nie wiem co oznacza "wilo" i nie pamiętam kontekstu


To sprawdź, o co chodziło z _bronkiem_, zanim zaczniesz się wymądrzać.


----------



## Han Solo

pmaciej7 said:


> To sprawdź, o co chodziło z _bronkiem_, zanim zaczniesz się wymądrzać.


_A lekcje już odrobiłeś?_


----------



## chauffeur

chauffeur said:


> Użytkownik (?) Velikoruss - trolluje pod banerami (wczorajszy i dzisiejszy). Da się coś zrobić?


Ponawiam - oto kolejna próbka jego "twórczości" pod dzisiejszym banerem:


Velikoruss said:


> Не примазывайся к славянам, чернявый монголохохол без роду и племени.


"Nie przywiązuj się do Słowian, czarniawy mongołchochole bez przodków".


----------



## Cezman

pmaciej7 said:


> W jaki sposób zwróciłbyś uwagę, żeby do typa dotarło? Tym bardziej, że zwrócenie uwagi w łagodniejszy sposób nie dotarło.


30 dni. Jakby nie poskutkowało - ban forever.



Amitherei said:


> Sprawę wysłałem do samego Jana


pmaciej7 - masz moje poparcie, ale nie jest one dane raz na zawsze. Poluzowaliśmy sobie za bardzo. Jeśli mają nas traktować poważnie, musimy trzymać poziom. Zwłaszcza moderatorzy.


----------



## Amitherei

Oczywiście. Zbanować na zawsze bo ktoś wyraził swoje zdanie o podlizywaniu się prezydenta mediom a mod może sobie hasać z tekstami o chamach. 

Jak to jest trzymanie poziomu to pogratulować wybiórczości. Zarzucam ignory i kończę dyskusje w tym wątku do czasu odpowiedzi że strony adminów i właścicieli forum.


----------



## swierq85

@Amitharei: Wyrażać swoje zdanie?! ładnie sobie nazwałeś te prymitywne i chamskie rzygi rodem spod budki z piwem, natomiast bardzo mocno określasz ten sam język odbity do Twojej osoby. Zamiast przeprosić jeszcze robisz flejm i puszczasz focha z przytupem i biegiem dookoła podwórka, bo ktoś ośmielił się odezwać do Ciebie Twoim językiem i szanować, a co gorsza może i lubić (zgroza) wybranego przez siebie samego Prezydenta.

Meeeeeeeeeeega niedojrzałe. 

Ps. Mała zasada/rada: skoro używasz prostackich odzywek, sam możesz stać się ich obiektem, nie ważne czy od usłyszanych tej samej osoby.


----------



## Amitherei

Mega dojrzałe to jest brak rozumienia tekstu pisanego. Każdy wie że jestem zagorzałym zwolennikiem bronka i całej po bo byłem w partii parę ładnych lat. 

Najważniejsza kwestia. Nigdy ad personam nie obrażam a tak postąpił mod w stosunku do mnie i tylko to jest karygodne. Nie jestem chamem nie wyzywam od chamów i liczę że interlokutor będzie taki sam w stosunku do mnie. 

Skończmy ten temat bo i tak nic do niego nie wnosimy. Maciej mnie nie akceptuje od dawien dawna a inne osoby dają się w to tylko wciągać.


----------



## Kemo

Amitherei said:


> bronka


Ja bym go zbanował bo jest niereformowalny.


----------



## Amitherei

To jest mój prezydent i będę na niego głosował nawet po śmierci. Przyczepcie się lepiej do pojazdów ad personam a nie sympatycznych (bo za takie uważam Bronka) określeń... 

Jak na dłoni widać kółeczko wzajemnej adoracji.


----------



## mkrawcz1

Czy ten wątek to jest tuba dla jednego prostaka?
Prośba do modów o posprzątanie.


----------



## pmaciej7

Kemo said:


> Ja bym go zbanował bo jest niereformowalny.


I tak też jest. Piąty brig (za _bronka_ tutaj) = ban.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

^^ W takim razie, można zmienić tytuł wątku meteo...


----------



## Cezman

pmaciej7 said:


> I tak też jest. Piąty brig (za _bronka_ tutaj) = ban.


Gwoli ścisłości: dostał bo zamiast "Bronka" był "bronek"? Czy też jedyną dopuszczalną formą na SSC jest "Prezydent RP Bronisław Komorowski"? Mnie nadmierne tytułowanie śmieszy, a używam tego właśnie do ośmieszenia tytułowanego. Dlatego w przyszłym roku [autocenzura] na "Kowalskiego" zamiast na "Prezydenta Jana Kowalskiego".


----------



## Han Solo

IMHO złośliwa decyzja... hno:


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Jest to przykre, że tak wszechstronna osoba jak Amitherei została zbanowana i po raz kolejny udowadnia to, że forum to jest sekciarską kliką skupioną wokół merytoryczności. 

W przeciwieństwie do tego użytkownik Amitherei jest człowiekiem renesansu, dlatego nigdy nie maił okazji na niczym się znać. Biedny A. raz jest drogowcem, raz moderatorem na Onecie, raz dziennikarzem, a ostatnio w wątku ukraińskim, to był wojskowym czekającym na ruszenie na front. Człowiek ten zatem wszechstronnie pracuje na rzecz rozwoju Polski, a do tego jest patriotą. Polska niestety takie indywidualności nie traktuje poważnie - ten człowiek renesansu zmuszony był miesiąc po miesiącu a to kierować autobusem, a to sprzedawać abonamenty Play, pracować w Obi oraz Media Markcie, gdzie wyciągał nawet 5000, ale wyłącznie dzięki wątpliwym moralnie wątpliwemu wciskaniu klientom najgorszych telewizorów. 

Pomimo tylu zajęć Amithei był w stanie w wielu wątkach pozornie merytorycznie przygotowanym ludziom zarzucić, że się na niczym nie znają i są pisowskimi idiotami. To wstyd, że takich mężów tak ten kraj traktuje. Jak ma być tu kiedykolwiek dobrze.


----------



## Han Solo

^^ bla bla bla

Brig [no bo ban rozumiem jest wynikiem serii kilku brigów] jest wynikiem tekstu w PHP, który został dostrzeżony tylko i wyłącznie bo ten user go napisał. Padają naprawdę niefajne teksty w wątkach politycznych i nic się nie dzieje.


----------



## BlazD

Onetowi na ssc mówimy stanowcze: nie.


----------



## Sasza

Amitherei jakim kiepskim userem by nie był, to poszedł na wojnę z moderatorem i efekt był łatwy do przewidzenia od początku. Ban za całokształt może i się należał (chociaż większość wadliwej "tfurczości" to PHP, a tam podobny gównopoziom prezentuje jeszcze kilku użytkowników i jakoś nikt bana za to nie dostał), ale w tej konkretnej sytuacji? Jak chcieliście go zbanować, to naprawdę akcji w których powinien go dostać było bardzo dużo, karanie po czasie też jest słabe. 
BTW żebym nie został źle zrozumiany - dobrze, że ma bana, pewnie kiedyś wróci, ale już pod mniej trollową postacią mam nadzieje.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Oczywiście się zgadzam z tym, ale Ala Capone też wsadzili raz że po czasie, dwa, że za podatki.


----------



## swierq85

W sumie zgadzam się z @Saszą i niestety, o ile briga dla @Amithereia się spodziewałem, takiego miesięcznego na przemyślenie, to całkowity ban to trochę strzelanie z armaty do gołębia. Ze skrajności w skrajność. Banowanie za jeden głupi wpis 4-letniego użytkownika w dodatku bardzo aktywnego to jednak dość ryzykowne, a nawet nadgorliwe. Trochę poczytałem jego postów wstecz i nic strasznego tam nie było, choć głównie wątki w klubie forum, sporo piłki gdzie pisał (ostatnio, wcześniej nie wiem) dosyć kulturalnie. Zgadzam się z @HanSolo: wystarczyłby jak dla mnie dłuższy brig, a ban to za dużo.


----------



## BlazD

Można sprawdzić czy nowoprzybyły user:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1172404
nie jest wcieleniem zbanowanego Borka?


----------



## pmaciej7

RustySword said:


> Na moje oko to nawet Pani Prezydentowa Komorowska mówi do Prezydenta per Bronek. Ciekawe czy mógłby ją zbanować


Jesteś prezydentową Komorowską?

Nie będę pytał o znajomość powiedzenia o wojewodzie i smrodzie, bo zaraz zlecą się narzekacze spod znaku "obraził użytkownika nazywając go smrodem, jak moderator tak mógł".


----------



## Stiggy

pmaciej7 said:


> Masz genialną zdolność przekręcania faktów.


Han Solo napisał prawdę. Robicie co chcecie (moderacja), a ban zależy od widzimisię konkretnego moderatora. Po prostu powiedzmy to wprost i po sprawie.



bloniaq_s8 said:


> ale jeśli chcemy żeby ssc trzymało wysoki poziom, to nie powinno być wypowiedzi typu:
> 
> bronek, komor, bufetowa, kopaczowa, donek etc. mi nawet się nie podoba jak ktoś pisze tusk.


A czy wypowiedzi "ty chamie" mogą zostać?

Jak dla mnie pmaciej zachował się skandalicznie.*

* - W kontekście tego, co wyżej napisał Beton, mam pełną świadomość, że ta wypowiedź może w bliżej nieokreślonej przyszłości poskutkować banem, szczególnie, że swoje za uszami też mam.


----------



## demmat

^^może jestem ślepy, ale ban poszedł za zaśmiecanie księgi, a nie za sformułowanie. Miał się z rozmowy Amitherei wycofać, ale brnął w nią dalej. Nie pierwszy raz już taki los kogoś spotyka.

Kolejny już raz jest tak, że użytkownik który lawiruje na granicy trolingu, spamerstwa czy chamstwa, przekracza po raz kolejny granicę (nawet tylko paznokciem u stopy) i spotyka go w końcu kara, a zbiega się masa osób wyszukujących większych przewinień innych użytkowników (czy nawet moderatorów). Zdumiewające. 

Sorry, ale jak ma się sporo za uszami to się siedzi na forum jak na bombie. I byle błahostka może ją odpalić. I nie ważne czy niektórzy popełniają straszniejsze przewinienia. Nie ważne czy to jest byle błahostka. Niektóre osoby dla własnego zdrowia powinny siedzieć cicho.


----------



## los77

Uwielbiam gdy na uczelniach są sesje zaliczeniowe, można wtedy w księdze brigów i banów poczytać o nałożonych brigach i banach. :cheers:


----------



## Stiggy

demmat said:


> ^^może jestem ślepy, ale ban poszedł za zaśmiecanie księgi, a nie za sformułowanie.


No chyba jednak nie:


pmaciej7 said:


> Piąty brig (za _bronka_ tutaj) = ban.





demmat said:


> Kolejny już raz jest tak, że użytkownik który lawiruje na granicy trolingu, spamerstwa czy chamstwa, przekracza po raz kolejny granicę (nawet tylko paznokciem u stopy) i spotyka go w końcu kara, a zbiega się masa osób wyszukujących większych przewinień innych użytkowników (czy nawet moderatorów). Zdumiewające.


Tu raczej nie o karę chodzi (chociaż ewidentnie jest za wysoka za pisanie o prezydencie per "bronek"), ale o to, że moderator wyzywa innych użytkowników i jest przy tym bezkarny.



demmat said:


> Sorry, ale jak ma się sporo za uszami to się siedzi na forum jak na bombie. I byle błahostka może ją odpalić. I nie ważne czy niektórzy popełniają straszniejsze przewinienia. Nie ważne czy to jest byle błahostka. Niektóre osoby dla własnego zdrowia powinny siedzieć cicho.


No zgadza się, jak to w dyktaturze - jak ktoś podpadł władzy to w każdej chwili może być odstrzelony.


----------



## demmat

Nie wiadomo czy nie jest bezkarny. Sprawa poszła ponoć do administracji. Ja nie wiem jak to się zakończyło.


----------



## swierq85

demmat said:


> ^^może jestem ślepy, ale ban poszedł za zaśmiecanie księgi, a nie za sformułowanie. Miał się z rozmowy Amitherei wycofać, ale brnął w nią dalej. Nie pierwszy raz już taki los kogoś spotyka.
> 
> Kolejny już raz jest tak, że użytkownik który lawiruje na granicy trolingu, spamerstwa czy chamstwa, przekracza po raz kolejny granicę (nawet tylko paznokciem u stopy) i spotyka go w końcu kara, a zbiega się masa osób wyszukujących większych przewinień innych użytkowników (czy nawet moderatorów). Zdumiewające.
> 
> Sorry, ale jak ma się sporo za uszami to się siedzi na forum jak na bombie. I byle błahostka może ją odpalić. I nie ważne czy niektórzy popełniają straszniejsze przewinienia. Nie ważne czy to jest byle błahostka. Niektóre osoby dla własnego zdrowia powinny siedzieć cicho.


Właściwie to co napisałeś, jak się temu głębiej przyjrzeć jest absolutnie przerażające, bo bardziej przypomina wp.... od kolegów po lekcji za jedno "krzywe spojrzenie", wtedy też siedzisz ciągle na bombie, czy się skrzykną razem z prowodyrem i judaszem klasowym, czy nie, niż rzeczywiście karę wymierzaną zgodnie z jakimś kryterium, coś wymiernego, dającego się po zważyć, zmierzyć (czyli prawo po rewolucji naukowej, a od XVIII wieku), tylko trochę takie rzucenie "to czarownica" i bieg z widłami całej wsi. Za ogólny obraz, czy wrażenia estetyczne to można dostać dodatkowy punkt na maturze, ale nie jej nie zdać, podobnie zresztą jak z mgr itd. Ogólne wrażenia nie powinny mieć znaczenia, bo każdy ma inne, tylko konkretne zdarzenie ograniczone do konkretnego posta/postów. To co napisałeś to raczej ostracyzm, czy średniowieczne polowanie na czarownice, niż stosowanie jakiejkolwiek normy i współczuję Tobie jeśli chcesz się pod tym podpisaćhno:


----------



## pmaciej7

demmat said:


> ^^może jestem ślepy, ale ban poszedł za zaśmiecanie księgi, a nie za sformułowanie.


Bana dostał za piątego briga. Piatego briga dostał za bronka użytego w tej księdze. Tylko i wyłącznie. 

Poza tym chciałbym zauwazyć, że zgodnie z zasadami tamtego wątku powinien napisać pm do TH. W PHP jestem na takich samych zasadach jak każdy inny użytkownik. A że nie zastosował się do zasad, tylko wywlókł sprawę z PHP tutaj, to się wystawił. Tam mógł co najwyżej poczuć się obrażony (choć nie bardzo rozumiem jego standardy w tym względzie).


----------



## drugastrona

^^ ^^ ^^ swierq85: A nie lepiej po prostu pisać kulturalnie, nie obrażać, nie bluzgać, nie kaleczyć języka ojczystego? Wielkie halo, bo odstrzelono niekulturalnego i wulgarnego usera. Naprawdę, obecność na tym forum nie jest obowiązkowa. Jak ktoś Cię zaprosi do mieszkania, to ma prawo Cię potem z niego wyrzucić, jak będziesz się nieodpowiednio zachowywał. Tak, to jest dyktatura. Jeżeli Cię się to nie podoba, to nie musisz się tu pojawiać.


----------



## DonDiegoDeLaVega

Bonwojage said:


> Proszę o skanowanie mojego konta Amitherei oraz tego w trybie natychmiastowym. Odpowiednią prośbę wysłałem już do adminów strony. Dodatkowo proszę o wykasowanie wszystkich moich postów od samego początku.


Takie rzeczy tylko w Erze. Celebryckie wymagania.



> Ahoj!


Papatki, całuski.


----------



## LubiePiwo

drugastrona said:


> ^^ ^^ ^^ swierq85: A nie lepiej po prostu pisać kulturalnie, nie obrażać, nie bluzgać, nie kaleczyć języka ojczystego? Wielkie halo, bo odstrzelono niekulturalnego i wulgarnego usera.


W takim razie markus wyznaczył kolejną osobę do odstrzelenia:


markus1234 said:


> No, Glicek poleciał na rok bo uraził uczucia decapitated.
> 
> Jak wiadomo decapitated to osoba dbająca o savoir vivre.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=88832327&postcount=20129
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=5888600&postcount=1
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18373725&postcount=2357
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=8088819&postcount=1795
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=8987711&postcount=53
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=27494650&postcount=1414
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=89104392&postcount=8596
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=93872579&postcount=1690
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=93872766&postcount=1708
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=103620542&postcount=14814
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=104062144&postcount=15273
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=108670812&postcount=8454
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=87385432&postcount=73294
> 
> itd...


----------



## swierq85

@druga strona, jeśli chodzi o mnie to żadne z wyżej wymienionych przez Ciebie mnie nie dotyczy, a czy kolegi @Amitereia to nie wiem, bo mi już udowodniono, pewnie słusznie, że jednak nie wiem o jego pisaniu nic. Pewnie tak jest, jednak bardziej sam mechanizm mnie przeraził bo: 

- gdyby od razu dostał briga 3-10 dni, w ogóle sytuacji by nie było. Tak wynikła bezsensowna dyskusja z modem, która tylko podgrzała atmosferę i ogólnie i tak doprowadziła tylko do jeszcze bardziej niekomfortowej sytuacji, bo takiej, gdzie wygląda to już bardziej na zemstę, niestety. Właśnie tutaj "ogólny obraz" jest niekorzystny. Mleko się rozlało, pozwolono koledze obrażać i ciągnąć sprawę tutaj zupełnie niepotrzebnie, a tak i wilk byłby syty i owca cała - ocalony autorytet moda i kolega, który jednak od 4 lat tutaj bywał, by całą operację "przeżył". A tak nie zostało ani jedno, ani drugie. Zaznaczę tylko, że to się po prostu przekłada też na moją filozofię karania - dużo i skrupulatnie wymierzane małe kary, a kara śmierci nie stanowi kary, lecz zemstę społeczną. 

Tylko jakiś niesmak został po tym wszystkim... 

(choć w pierwszym momencie bardzo obstawałem za Maciejem i owszem Amiterei na briga zasłużył, na bana już nie, nawet z "kumulacji", bo to nie było przypadkowe, tylko z premedytacją, więc już utraciło moc "obiektywizmu")


----------



## Stiggy

demmat said:


> Nie wiadomo czy nie jest bezkarny. Sprawa poszła ponoć do administracji. Ja nie wiem jak to się zakończyło.


No jak dotąd jest bezkarny.



pmaciej7 said:


> W PHP jestem na takich samych zasadach jak każdy inny użytkownik.


To w takim razie proszę o ukaranie użytkownika pmaciej7 za wyzwiska pod adresem użytkownika Amitherei w poniższym poście:



pmaciej7 said:


> Nie, ty po prostu jesteś zwykłym chamem. bronek? lizodupstwo (to o _bronku_)? Wiesz w ogóle o kim mówisz i jak mówisz, chamie?


----------



## ps-man

Fascynująca dyskusja. opcorn:


----------



## pmaciej7

swierq85 said:


> Amiterei na briga zasłużył, na bana już nie, nawet z "kumulacji",


Co to znaczy _nawet z kumulacji_? Zasady na tym forum sa proste: trzy brigi - ban. 

Aha, już rozumiem...



> bo to nie było przypadkowe, tylko z premedytacją,


Dokładnie tak, z premedytają używał słowa "bronek". Na drugim koncie też.


----------



## Stiggy

ps-man said:


> Fascynująca dyskusja. opcorn:


Ja bym powidział, że raczej smutna.



pmaciej7 said:


> Co to znaczy _nawet z kumulacji_? Zasady na tym forum sa proste: *trzy brigi - ban*.


No to coś się nie zgadza z tym:


pmaciej7 said:


> I tak też jest. *Piąty brig* (za _bronka_ tutaj) *= ban*.


----------



## pmaciej7

No widzisz, ktoś za długo przymykał oko na jego działalność.


----------



## drugastrona

LubiePiwo said:


> W takim razie markus wyznaczył kolejną osobę do odstrzelenia:





swierq85 said:


> @druga strona, jeśli chodzi o mnie to żadne z wyżej wymienionych przez Ciebie mnie nie dotyczy, a czy kolegi @Amitereia to nie wiem, bo mi już udowodniono, pewnie słusznie, że jednak nie wiem o jego pisaniu nic. Pewnie tak jest, jednak bardziej sam mechanizm mnie przeraził bo:
> 
> - gdyby od razu dostał briga 3-10 dni, w ogóle sytuacji by nie było. Tak wynikła bezsensowna dyskusja z modem, która tylko podgrzała atmosferę i ogólnie i tak doprowadziła tylko do jeszcze bardziej niekomfortowej sytuacji, bo takiej, gdzie wygląda to już bardziej na zemstę, niestety. Właśnie tutaj "ogólny obraz" jest niekorzystny. Mleko się rozlało, pozwolono koledze obrażać i ciągnąć sprawę tutaj zupełnie niepotrzebnie, a tak i wilk byłby syty i owca cała - ocalony autorytet moda i kolega, który jednak od 4 lat tutaj bywał, by całą operację "przeżył". A tak nie zostało ani jedno, ani drugie. Zaznaczę tylko, że to się po prostu przekłada też na moją filozofię karania - dużo i skrupulatnie wymierzane małe kary, a kara śmierci nie stanowi kary, lecz zemstę społeczną.
> 
> Tylko jakiś niesmak został po tym wszystkim...
> 
> (choć w pierwszym momencie bardzo obstawałem za Maciejem i owszem Amiterei na briga zasłużył, na bana już nie, nawet z "kumulacji", bo to nie było przypadkowe, tylko z premedytacją, więc już utraciło moc "obiektywizmu")


Generalnie coraz częściej się przekonuję, że istnienie klubu forum nie ma sensu, bo tylko niepotrzebnie podgrzewa atmosferę, a "after all" jesteśmy tu wszyscy dla architektury i infrastruktury. Wiecznie jakieś żale, pretensje, a przecież wystarczyłoby po prostu nie obrażać się wzajemnie i być kulturalnymi. A polityka robi ludziom papkę z mózgu i zmieniają się w jaskiniowców. I po co to tutaj.


----------



## .kp

*Amithrei *w swoim pożegnalnym poście pod nickiem *Bonwojage* ("śpieszcie się czytać posty, tak szybko znikają") poruszył ciekawe zagadnienie. Zażądał usunięcia jego wypowiedzi umieszczonych na forum. Co prawda nie jest to bezpośrednio powiązane z "prawem do zapomnienia", ponieważ ono dotyczy imienia i nazwiska, a nie nicku, jednak kwestią czasu według mnie jest to, kiedy nick i działalność pod nickiem na forach będzie zrównana z działaniami pod imieniem i nazwiskiem. Zwłaszcza, gdy wykazać można, że dana osoba ma głębszy niż przelotny związek z miejscem, czego świadectwem może być np. okres obecności na forum albo liczba napisanych postów, zaangażowanie, spędzany czas (to przecież można ustalić bez problemu). 

Mieliśmy tutaj użytkownika, który sam usunął swoich tysiące postów, w ten sposób znikając z tego miejsca (nie licząc wspomnień innych użytkowników). Zrobił to sam, miał na to czas. Co jednak kiedy inny użytkownik oczekuje aby usunięto wszelki ślad jego działalności? 

Osobiście mam nadzieję, że napisze list do Pana Klerksa z Rotterdamu, bo może w ten sposób zainteresuje go tym problemem. Tym bardziej, że dla Pana Klerksa polska sekcja SSC to znaczny generator przychodu. Co jest tak oczywiste, że nie ma się co z tym spierać. 

Ja nie kasowałbym tej jego wiadomości, chociażby po to aby wszyscy mieli jasność co do sytuacji.


----------



## panAeL

pmaciej7 said:


> Poza tym chciałbym zauwazyć, że zgodnie z zasadami tamtego wątku powinien napisać pm do TH. W PHP jestem na takich samych zasadach jak każdy inny użytkownik.


I właśnie dlatego postanowiłeś obdarować mnie 3 -tygodniowym brigiem za to, że zacytowałem w PHP post innego użytkownika, w którym było słowo uznawane za wulgarne. W pełni logiczne, obiektywne i zgodne z zasadami wątku.


O Panu Prezydencie nie można mówić bez oddawania mu należytego szacunku, to mamy już ustalone. A prezydenci miast? 


mlodyy1985 said:


> (...) z Dudim (...)





cc1 said:


> (...) Dudiemu (...)





prestidigitator said:


> (...) Dudiego (...)





tomekkor said:


> (...) dudi (...)


Czy powyżsi użytkownicy to też "zwykłe chamy"?




panAeL 4 dni temu said:


> Jesteś wybitnie nieobiektywny, banujesz/ brigujesz według własnego widzimisię (czego glicek jest najlepszym przykładem). Obrażasz innych użytkowników i nie ponosisz za to żadnych konsekwencji. Ba, nie potrafisz się nawet przyznać do błędu (czego przykłady łatwo można znaleźć w tym wątku). Jesteś kwintesencją tego jak nie powinien wyglądać moderator.


Prorok jakiś?


----------



## saren

Tak przy okazji zapytam, skoro się dyskusja rozwija: czy napisanie "Władimir Wissarionowicz Putin" jest obraźliwe i można spodziewać się za to jakiejś kary?


----------



## mkrawcz1

Nie, bo napisane wielką literą


----------



## saren

No dobra, idąc dalej w porównywanie dwóch osób mamy jeszcze taki twór jak "Putler", co z nim?


----------



## michael_siberia

"Putlera" to akurat zaczerpnęliśmy bezpośrednio z ukraińskich billboardów. To nie nasz wymysł zatem


----------



## saren

Czyli jeśli na naszych (albo jakichś innych) bilbordach będzie "Bronek" to nam będzie wolno?


----------



## Stiggy

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Niemniej jednak trzeba wiedzieć w sytuacji takiej osoby, że można w takiej sytuacji dostać bana za pisanie postów bez krawata. W tym sensie, owszem, jest to decyzja uznaniowa, a na Amitherei polowano, aż upolowano bez krawatu. Rzeczywiście, jak ktoś to interpretuje, że dano bana za pisanie postów bez krawatu, to wydaje się ostro. Jak się jednak porówna to z tym co kolega "wnosił" na forum, to wydaje się dawno spóźnione.


Czyli bez eufemizmów - użytkownik, który sobie "nagrabił" może być zbanowany bez konkretnej przyczyny i w dowolnym momencie za całokształt. No może tylko jakiś pretekst by się przydał i styknie. Miło też, że przyznajesz bez ogródek, że na Amitherei polowano. :shifty: Przynajmniej szczerze napisane.



[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> To ciekawe również, że co najmniej kilku takich osobników bez krawata się tu zbiegło.


Dziwisz się? Jak się dostaje briga od pmacieja za wyzwiska, a potem widzi się, że on sam bezkarnie wyzywa innych userów, to oczekujesz, że ludzie będą cmokać z zachwytu? Jakbyś się czuł, gdyby drogówka wlepiła ci mandat za przekroczenie prędkości, a chwilę poźniej policjanci pojechaliby na pączki samemu łamiąc przepisy? To jest zwyczajnie zachowanie nie fair i trzeba to głośno powtarzać.



kkbm said:


> Ba, żeby to chociaż był incydent. Moderator, który dał bana, jest jednak znany ze swojego ostrego języka, niekiedy ofensywnego, by nie powiedzieć - obraźliwego, stylu wypowiedzi, lubi pouczać, rozstawiać w dyskusji po kątach. Ok. Każdy ma swój temperament. Sytuacja przestaje jednak być neutralna w momencie, w którym najpierw moderator atakuje kogoś personalnie, a chwilę później karze za naruszanie zasad forum.


Tak, każdy ma swój temperament, ale nie każdy musi być moderatorem.


----------



## swierq85

kkbm said:


> Originally Posted by [BÉTON!BRUT!] View Post
> Jestem jak najbardziej za jawnością decyzji. Otóż jest szereg osób nie umiejących dyskutować z innymi lub zaśmiecają swoimi wynurzeniami wątki do tego nie przeznaczone. Osoby te otrzymują seryjnie brigi. Najczęściej jednak opanowują się i do banów nie dochodzi, bo wiedzą, że mają się pilnować.
> 
> Niemniej jednak trzeba wiedzieć w sytuacji takiej osoby, że można w takiej sytuacji dostać bana za pisanie postów bez krawata. W tym sensie, owszem, jest to decyzja uznaniowa, a na Amitherei polowano, aż upolowano bez krawatu. Rzeczywiście, jak ktoś to interpretuje, że dano bana za pisanie postów bez krawatu, to wydaje się ostro. Jak się jednak porówna to z tym co kolega "wnosił" na forum, to wydaje się dawno spóźnione.
> 
> To ciekawe również, że co najmniej kilku takich osobników bez krawata się tu zbiegło.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, taką argumentację można przyjąć. Jest jednak pewne "ale". Zanim jednak przejdę do meritum to zwrócę uwagę na pewien komiczny element: Amitherei', do którego jest mi dość daleko w sensie poglądów społeczno-politycznych (i raz czy drugi mnie obraził, ja jego pewnie też), będący "wyznawcą" rządzącego ugrupowania, dostał briga i bana za znieważenie głowy państwa.
> 
> Jednak nie w tym nawet rzecz. Rzecz w tym, że okazję do upolowania Amitherei'a sprokurował moderator, który zaatakował go personalnie w niebyt wybredny sposób.
> 
> Ba, żeby to chociaż był incydent. Moderator, który dał bana, jest jednak znany ze swojego ostrego języka, niekiedy ofensywnego, by nie powiedzieć - obraźliwego, stylu wypowiedzi, lubi pouczać, rozstawiać w dyskusji po kątach. Ok. Każdy ma swój temperament. Sytuacja przestaje jednak być neutralna w momencie, w którym najpierw moderator atakuje kogoś personalnie, a chwilę później karze za naruszanie zasad forum.
> 
> Od czasu do czasu lubię popisać w wątku politycznym. Nie wiem, czemu talkinghead mnie nie lubi i atakuje personalnie w niezbyt wybredny sposób (już nie wspomnę o jego regularnych wizytach w pewnym krakowskim wątku). Wtedy nie pozostaję mu dłużny. Ot, taka licentia poetica. Nic do niego personalnie nie mam, i mam nadzieję, że on do mnie również nie ma. Zakładam, że to tylko gombrowiczowska forma pojedynku na miny, jaką przybiera dyskusja na forum. Rzecz jednak w tym, że talkinghead nie rozdaje ani mnie, ani innym userom brigów na lewo i prawo, choć gdyby był skrupulatny, mógłby pewnie uznać, że raz czy drugi go obraziłem. I słusznie. Bo dziwne by było, gdyby sam najpierw wypowiadał się ofensywnie, a potem za analogiczną wypowiedzieć brigował.
> 
> Co więcej, gdyby nawet spojrzeć od strony merytorycznej, żaden sąd za napisanie "B****k" (wykropkowałem dla bezpieczeństwa) ani nie stwierdziłby naruszenia dóbr osobistych, ani przestępstwa znieważenia konstytucyjnego organu państwa. Nie wiem, od kiedy określenie "B****k" jest obelgą (zresztą uważam, że obelgą nie jest również "Ja**acz", "Do**k" czy "Pols****aw"), ale w takim razie wypadałoby konsekwentnie brigować za ewidentnie obraźliwe wypowiedzi pod adresem "Jego Ekscelencji Prezydenta Federacji Rosyjskiej Władimira Władimirowicza Putina" (mam nadzieję, że tą formułą oddałem należny szacunek głowie obcego państwa), obrażanie prezydentów miast, lokalnych urzędników (zwłaszcza odpowiedzialnych za transport, infrastrukturę rowerową oraz planowanie przestrzenne), kilku dziennikarzy (zwłaszcza piszących o kolei). To te wypowiedzi wyczerpują znamiona znieważenia i dają podstawę do dochodzenia roszczeń związanych z naruszeniem dóbr osobistych.
> Język jest elastycznym narzędziem, do którego przenikają pewne umowne formy. "B****k" niezależnie od tego, że wyraża raczej sympatię niż niechęć, jest takim skrótowym określeniem osoby pełniącej urząd prezydenta. To nie jest pismo urzędowe, to post na forum dyskusyjnym pisany w języku potocznym z jego własnym "rejestrem".
> 
> Podobnie absurdalna była podstawa bana da glicka, który rzekomo życzył komuś śmierci.
> 
> Nie tyle chodzi tu więc o Amitherei'a, bo ani mi on brat, ani swat, ale o pewien niezbyt ładny kontekst. Polowanie wywołane przez moderatora i to moderatora, który personalnie obraził usera, i to w sytuacji de facto obejścia jurysdykcji innego moderatora.
> 
> I taka jedna refleksja na koniec. Z kilkoma userami ostro dyskutuję, w pewnych sprawach fundamentalnie się z nimi nie zgadzając. W argumenty rzeczowe wmieszane były zaczepki personalne i to z obu stron. Cóż - zdarza się. Ale ani mi, ani im nie przyszło do głowy latać na skargę.
> 
> To tyle z mojej strony w tym temacie.
Click to expand...

Całkowicie zgadzam się z @kkbm, dodam tylko, że to potwierdza to, co napisałem wcześniej.

To wygląda, tak dokładnie tak jak napisałem: szkolna banda na jednego, czyli "nie lubię tego nowego, poczekam aż źle stanie, to go popchnę, jak będzie się stawiał, to go dorwiemy razem bandą w ciemnym korytarzu." To co napisał Beton jest absolutnie straszne i nie rozumiem jak można w ogóle było coś takiego napisać, o jakiś polowaniach na kogoś. Czyli jednak nie prawo, czy nawet jego fasadowa odmiana jak w mało rozwiniętych demokracjach, ale z widłami całą wsią, na czarownicę, bo ktoś widział jak czarny kot koło jej domu siedział. Poważnie, to absolutnie straszne co napisał Beton, i teraz nie dziwi czemu ignoruje się zastraszania, złośliwości, czy prześladowanie usera przez usera, co zdarza się często, a jest ignorowane nawet gdy to się zgłasza, bo to... element polowania, nagonka, by zwierzyna sama wyszła z lasu sprowokowana i można jej było uciąć łeb, bo nie zdążyła krawata włożyć (choć akurat o tym nie zapominam nigdy, ale rozumiem jak komuś to się zdarzy). Niestety bardzo nieładnie to wygląda... jak zwykły szkolny bullying. Sory. 

Czyli w skrócie mechanizm wygląda tak: nie lubię poglądów x, okazuje się, że nie tylko ja, więc zbierzmy się w kupę i go sprowokujmy, czy pomóżmy się potknąć, a wtedy nie będzie litości i huzia na Józia, za coś czego u prawomyślnego usera, by się nawet nie zauważyło, dokopie się za całokształt. W szkołach w jakich uczyłem walczyłem z czymś takim bardzo długo, bo zawsze grupa znajdowała sobie kozła ofiarnego, a raczej silniejszy jej odłam i wtedy zadaniem nauczyciela (moda) jest jednak stanąć nie po stronie grupy, a osobnika, kimkolwiek by nie był (a czasem nieładnie pachnie, nie myje zębów, czy jest przygłupawy). Tutaj jest dokładnie odwrotnie. Słabooo...


----------



## smarjusz smolarski

saren said:


> No dobra, idąc dalej w porównywanie dwóch osób mamy jeszcze taki twór jak "Putler", co z nim?


A jest jeszcze Xujło, botoksiarz i wiele innych soczystych określeń .


----------



## evertonfans2012

Tymczasem w wątku dot. Muzeum Historii Żydów Polskich:



mk74 said:


> nawet Singer pisał, że większość komunistów to żydzi, czy będzie coś na ten temat na wystawie, n.p. o bracie przyrodnim Adama Michnika, zbrodniarzu stalinowskim, który do dziś pobiera sędziowską emeryturę, mimo, ze nie skończył nawet prawa żadnego?
> Coś mi się zdaje, że to będzie wyidealizowana ta wystawa i takie osobistoścci jak szechterowie nie będą wspomnieni


Proszę o ogarnięcie tego użytkownika. To chyba nie jest dobre miejsce na takie wypowiedzi.


----------



## Kisciu

Stiggy


> Czyli bez eufemizmów - użytkownik, który *sobie "nagrabił"* może być zbanowany bez konkretnej przyczyny i w dowolnym momencie za całokształt. No może tylko jakiś pretekst by się przydał i styknie.


Ależ to bardzo proste. Wystarczy sobie nie nagrabić. Nie trollować i nie robić chlewu z kolejnych wątków. Swoje zdanie czymś poprzeć (analizą, artykułem, zdjęciem, danymi statystycznymi, whatever), nie obrażać ludzi i trzymać się zasady "stay on issue" zamiast toczyć osobiste wojenki i produkować oftopy. Naprawdę rzeczywistość można opisać bez zbędnych epitetów, ale widać niektórym języka nie starcza. Ja czytam regularnie wiele wątków, w których nie piszę. Bo nie czuję się kompetentny. Także trochę pokory też nie zaszkodzi, na pewno się za nią z forum nie wyleci.

Jeśli ktoś to wszystko konsekwentnie ignoruje, to mu się zbiera. Aż się uzbiera.

Co do sytuacji w której mod używa obraźliwych określeń, po czym kogoś karze za nieodpowiedni język. Można w ten sposób wywołać u userów strach przed kijem, ale autorytetu się nie zbuduje. A dotąd (być może naiwnie) sądziłem ze moderatorom chodzi o coś więcej ze strony userów niż strach przed kijem. Ale OK, przynajmniej sytuacja jest jasna i niczego nie udajemy. Ludzie są w stanie znieść najostrzejsze zasady, ale jeśli widzą zaciągającego się Camelem szefa, który właśnie zabiera komuś premię za palenie w pracy to już sobie dopowiedzcie jak to dalej wygląda, jak jest odbierane.

Nawet szympansy mają poczucie sprawiedliwości. Badania pokazały, że kiedy za wykonanie tego samego zadania wynagradzano je nierównomiernie, te gorzej potraktowane reagowały agresją. To tak apropos posta Asinusa: _nie pojmujcie forum jak czegoś na kształt państwa demokratycznego_. Demokratycznego może nie, ale poczucie sprawiedliwości jest czymś tak pierwotnym, że nie da się go obejść zarządzając ludźmi i nie mieć potem fermentu, kłótni i narzekań. Każda teoria zarządzania wam o tym powie.


----------



## osiedle6

drugastrona said:


> ^^ A Ty dalej bez krawata chodzisz


Zgłosiłem Twoją kolejną próbę flejma do adminów.


----------



## swierq85

W wątku o muzeum historii Żydów nowy user (3 posty) propaguje antysemityzm:



syn.komtura said:


> Ojojoj... Antysemita! To ci dopiero "prima" stygmatyzacja w stylu GazWyborczej i innych polskojęzycznych mediów dla Polaków.
> 
> A Stefan Michnik to nie był stalinowskim zbrodniarzem? Albo Solomon Morel? Albo Roman Romkowski (vel Natan Grünspan–Kikiel), Julia Brystiger, Helena Wolińska (vel Fajga Mindla Danielak), Józef Światło (vel Izaak Fleischfarb) i inni zbrodniarze stalinowscy żydowskiego pochodzenia?
> 
> Czy jest również o nich mowa w Muzeum Żydów Polskich im. Jakuba Bermana?
> 
> Albo mówimy prawdę o historii Żydów w Polsce albo to całe muzeum można o kant doopy rozbić...


----------



## chauffeur

swierq85 said:


> W wątku o muzeum historii Żydów nowy user (3 posty) propaguje antysemityzm:


Zastanawiam się, czy na pewno "nowy"...
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1177142
Bork, to Ty?


----------



## syn.komtura

swierq85 said:


> W wątku o muzeum historii Żydów nowy user (3 posty) propaguje antysemityzm:


"Nie zgadzam się z Twoimi poglądami, ale po kres moich dni będę bronił Twego prawa do ich głoszenia. - przypisywane Wolterowi."

Czyja to sygnaturka?


----------



## swierq85

^^Antysemityzm, tak samo jak homofobia, rasizm, czy szowinizm to nie poglądy, tylko fobie i obsesje małych ludzi, z problemami emocjonalnymi, którzy mają sobie na tyle mało do zaoferowania, że dowartościowują się poniżając innych i je właśnie trzeba zwalczać, jak właśnie Voltaire zwalczał przesądy (prejuge's). Jak napisał Gombrowicz "Aby poczuć się lepszym, trzeba znaleźć sobie kogoś gorszego" - to doskonale oddaje cały Wasz "pogląd". To co wypisujesz to nie poglądy, a przesądy i nie wymaga obrony, tylko dekonstrukcji u samego źródła.

Ps. skoro kolega z MalBorka


----------



## syn.komtura

swierq85 said:


> Antysemityzm, tak samo jak homofobia, rasizm, czy szowinizm to nie poglądy, tylko fobie i obsesje małych ludzi, z problemami emocjonalnymi, którzy mają sobie na tyle mało do zaoferowania, że dowartościowują się poniżając innych i je właśnie trzeba zwalczać


Niech będzie, że jestem (wg ciebie) małym człowiekiem.



> (...) jak właśnie Voltaire zwalczał przesądy (prejuge's). Jak napisał Gombrowicz "Aby poczuć się lepszym, trzeba znaleźć sobie kogoś gorszego" - to doskonale oddaje cały Wasz "pogląd". To co wypisujesz to nie poglądy, a przesądy i nie wymaga obrony, tylko dekonstrukcji u samego źródła.


Akurat w kwestii Voltaire vs. antysemityzm, to trafiłeś kulą w płot, bo sam Voltaire pisał tak:



> Dlaczego Żydzi są znienawidzeni? Jest to nieuchronny skutek ich praw. Naród żydowski ośmiela się ujawniać nieprzejednaną nienawiść do wszystkich innych narodów.


http://www.upadeknarodu.cba.pl/cytaty.html


----------



## k%

cześć i pa.


----------



## GD 2233J

A może by stworzyć ksiegę żali i zażleń?

Nie wszystko nadaje się tutaj i rzeczywiscie można dostać briga za zaśmiecanie wątku.
A ostatnio to już tu w ogóle misz masz się zrobił.

Pozostawiam do przemyślenia.


----------



## k%

przecież jest ... Księga Skarg i Wniosków

nawet bardziej popularna niż ten temat


----------



## GD 2233J

Sorki, nie wiedziałem
Wszedzie nie da się być


----------



## Han Solo

> syn.komtura
> _BANNED_
> 
> Location: Malbork


Krzyżak jakiś czy co?


----------



## el nino

Han Solo said:


> Krzyżak jakiś czy co?


Tak, zakuty łeb


----------



## Stiggy

Kiściu, niestety sam sobie przeczysz.



Kisciu said:


> Ludzie są w stanie znieść najostrzejsze zasady, ale jeśli widzą zaciągającego się Camelem szefa, który właśnie zabiera komuś premię za palenie w pracy to już sobie dopowiedzcie jak to dalej wygląda, jak jest odbierane.


Zacytuję ciebie z pierwszego akapitu twojego posta - ależ to bardzo proste. Wystarczy nie palić i nie byłoby odbierania premii. Ot, twoja logika. :nuts:


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Serio ludzie. Zgubiłem się o czym gadacie.


----------



## Stiggy

O tym: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zJFhdZ6Ox4&feature=youtu.be&t=24s


----------



## r6666

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Serio ludzie. Zgubiłem się o czym gadacie.


----------



## pmaciej7

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Serio ludzie. Zgubiłem się o czym gadacie.


No chodzi o to, że Stiggy dostał kiedyś briga za wyzywanie innych użytkowników, a owi inni za wyzywanie Stiggiego nie dostali, choć jego zdaniem też powinni.


----------



## paweln

pmaciej7 said:


> No chodzi o to, że Stiggy dostał kiedyś briga za wyzywanie innych użytkowników, a owi inni za wyzywanie Stiggiego nie dostali, choć jego zdaniem też powinni.


Chodzi również o Twoje obraźliwe wypowiedzi w stosunku do innych użytkowników forum. Ale to już chyba zostało wyjaśnione poprzez przypomnienie powiedzenia: "Co wolno Wojewodzie to nie tobie...". (post #11945)


----------



## Zegarkowy

Czy ktoś będzie miał odwagę i zajmie się np gościem Velikoruss i innym jemu podobnym)?
Przykład jego twórczości pod dzisiejszym bannerem:
Velikoruss	5 From Kiev, Russia	
Velikoruss	5 From Uzhhorod, Hungary	
Velikoruss	5 From Lwow, Polska


----------



## chauffeur

Zegarkowy said:


> Czy ktoś będzie miał odwagę i zajmie się np gościem Velikoruss i innym jemu podobnym)?
> Przykład jego twórczości pod dzisiejszym bannerem:
> Velikoruss 5 From Kiev, Russia
> Velikoruss 5 From Uzhhorod, Hungary
> Velikoruss 5 From Lwow, Polska


W sprawie tego gościa interweniowałem już trzy razy, ale nie przebiłem się przez dyskusję. 


Stiggy said:


> Że dał 5 z Polski, a nie jest z Polski?


Albo za teksty w rodzaju "britisg pigs". O nas też nie nie zapomniał.


----------



## pmaciej7

A2 said:


> Polska to jest jednak głupi kraj


Tak, jak nie toleruję obrażania głowy państwa, tak samo nie toleruję obrażania tegoż państwa. 3 miesiące briga.


----------



## chauffeur

Pod dzisiejszym banerem:



> P3run → Laskę im jeszcze zrób jak sikorski.
> Velikoruss → polska kurwa


Nie pomnę, która to już moja prośba o interwencję w sprawie Velikorussa.


----------



## pmaciej7

Tak w sumie to nie wiem czyja to jest jurysdykcja, nadałem sprawę dalej.


----------



## chauffeur

Pod dzisiejszym banerem:


P3run said:


> This zionist propagand against Russia... Jews want go back to Poland. Mother Russia we need your help!
> 
> Wpisz sobie "ruch odrodzenia żydowskiego w Polsce". Postulują, żeby hebrajski został drugim urzędowym językiem w Polsce. Obudź się z letargu polaczku, póki jeszcze istnieje naród polski.


Tak, ten sam:


> *Velikoruss* → polska kurwa
> liked by: P3run


icard:


----------



## pmaciej7

Sprawa powinna być załatwiona. Przy okazji Jan sprawdzi skrypt, który miał zapobiegać ocenianiu banerów przez zeropostowców.


----------



## Zegarkowy

pmaciej7 said:


> Sprawa powinna być załatwiona. Przy okazji Jan sprawdzi skrypt, który miał zapobiegać ocenianiu banerów przez zeropostowców.


zostali jeszcze:
Andriyk0
Andriykø
PAM3AH AXMATOBИЧ
P3run


----------



## bloniaq_s8

pmaciej7 said:


> Sprawa powinna być załatwiona. Przy okazji Jan sprawdzi skrypt, który miał zapobiegać ocenianiu banerów przez zeropostowców.


a może nie przez zeropostowców tylko przez poniżej100postowców?


----------



## Bastian.

I sądzisz że blokada oceniania przez tych co mają mniej niż 100 postów coś da?. Szybko naskrobią posty potrzebne do obejścia blokady. I co wtedy blokada dla tych co mają mniej niż 200 postów?. Tu potrzeba "mocniejszego działa".


----------



## .kp

1000 postów plus 1000 lajków? ;-)


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Bastian. said:


> I sądzisz że blokada oceniania przez tych co mają mniej niż 100 postów coś da?. Szybko naskrobią posty potrzebne do obejścia blokady. I co wtedy blokada dla tych co mają mniej niż 200 postów?. Tu potrzeba "mocniejszego działa".


trudniej naskrobać 100 postów niż 1


----------



## markus1234

odyseush said:


> Natomiast Rosjan kacapami może nazywać w zawłaszczonym przez was wątku każdy.... Podwójne standardy?


To pewnie tylko niewinne żarty w konwencji czysto ironiczno humorystycznej, tak jak nazywanie Niemców 'szkopami' albo Polaków 'pol...(Ach, tego to oczywiście nie wolno na FPW w jakiejkolwiek konwencji).


----------



## swierq85

odyseush said:


> Natomiast Rosjan kacapami może nazywać w zawłaszczonym przez was wątku każdy. Przypominam, że słowo ***** najprawdopodbniej pochodzi od podobieństwa bród dawnym moskiewskich bojarów do bród kozich i oznacza bodajże "Jak Kozły". W wydaniu waszowątkowym jest to sformułowanie o charakterze zdecydowanie obraźliwym, ba używane wielokrotnie i publicznie wraz z wieloma innymi niewybrednymi określeniami stanowi moim zdaniem łamanie prawa RP.
> 
> Już dawno powinniście wszyscy (mogę wymienić nicki) dostać po brigu na otrzeźwienie.
> 
> *Chciałbym, żeby ktoś z moderacji odpowiedział na pytanie dlaczego to było i jest tolerowane? *
> 
> Jeżeli ktoś drwi z lub obraża np. homoseksualistów czy Niemców to sypią się brigi i bany. Podwójne standardy?


Też mnie to drażni, jednak zrozumiałem, że jest to tylko pewna zasada symetrii, tzn. w wątkach rosyjskich są "pszeki", a tutaj kacapy. W przypadku homoseksualistów, Niemców, czy mniejszości rasowych nie ma podobnej, mimetycznej wzajemności. To duża różnica, choć osobiście, dalej mnie drażni. 

Ps. tak dawno mnie nie było i już zmykam z powrotem


----------



## krystiand

markus1234 said:


> To pewnie tylko niewinne żarty w konwencji czysto ironiczno humorystycznej, tak jak nazywanie Niemców 'szkopami' albo Polaków 'pol...(Ach, tego to oczywiście nie wolno na FPW w jakiejkolwiek konwencji).


Jeszcze niedawno pisanie "rusek" było zakazane. Gorzej jak nadal jest zakazane, a ***** już nie


----------



## Mruczek

odyseush said:


> Natomiast Rosjan kacapami może nazywać w zawłaszczonym przez was wątku każdy. Przypominam, że słowo ***** najprawdopodbniej pochodzi od podobieństwa bród dawnym moskiewskich bojarów do bród kozich i oznacza bodajże "Jak Kozły".


Przyznasz, że coś jest na rzeczy:troll:



osiedle6 said:


> Zwrot "*****" wywodzi się z głębokiej komuny i jest ludowym (obraźliwym) skrótem nazwy Związku Radzieckiego (i jego obywateli) czyli "CCCP" często komentowanym również jako "*c*ep* c*epa *c*epem *p*ogania".


Żydzi z Berdyczowa nazywali Rosjan "kacapami" już w połowie XIX stulecia, więc jest to zjawisko, za które trudno obwiniać komunę.

Co nie zmienia faktu, że IMHO nie powinno się używać tego terminu na publicznym forum. Pytanie natomiast, czy dopuszczalne są określenia Rosji odwołujące się do postępującego niestety neosowietyzmu w tym kraju, jak np. Sowiet, Sowdepia czy Psychostan.


----------



## behemot

Czuć zapach trolla:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=118976019&postcount=76
(bynajmniej nie nordyckiego  )


----------



## Bastian.

Nie powiedział bym że to troll, napisał prawdę w odpowiedzi na zarzuty że u nas jest byle jak, lekko nerwowo ale nic w tym złego nie ma.


----------



## ixs

Uzytkownik "Milling" zglosil wniosek skierowany do moderacji forum (tylko watek mu sie pomylil):



Milling said:


> Wiem, że dostanę briga, ale nie wytrzymię: BlazD, większego zjeba jak ty, to nie widziałem.
> 
> Dziękuję, dobranoc.


----------



## Redzio

Co go skłoniło do tak samobójczej wypowiedzi?:weird:


----------



## ixs

A co sklania do wbiegania pod gumowe kule?  
Co prawda sprzed monitora... ale chlopak tez chcial poczuc adrenaline  WIELGA POLZGA!!!


----------



## Ulv

ixs said:


> Uzytkownik "Milling" zglosil wniosek skierowany do moderacji forum (tylko watek mu sie pomylil):


Szkoda briga dla człowieka, który napisał to co myślał - i ma prawo tak mysleć  Rozumiem, że brig za niecenzuralną formę, a nie intrygującą uwagę.


----------



## Redzio

^^ No a jak myślisz?


----------



## JanVL

Ah, te Ruskie... 

http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner


----------



## catcha

jak zreszta widac pod banerami, staram sie "polemizowac" z tymi troglodytami niewygodnymi dla nich faktami. Zreszta te ulomy z 88 w nicku powinny byc banowane na zawsze przy jakimkolwiek nacjonalistycznym lub odwolujacym sie do totalitaryzmu wpisie. Dlaczego dopiero wtedy? Bo nie beda mogli sciemnic ze to rok urodzenia. male hitlerki z wypranymi mozgami (wiem z mozgiem to polecialem, tam tylko wiatr jak na stepie hula)


----------



## Beck's

Rosjanie to chyba w ogóle maja jakiś kompleks Polski, z jednej strony wyższości, bo ich kraj jest o wiele większy i wciąż mają nas za swojego wasala/satelitę, z drugiej jednak w głębi duchu zazdroszczą nam lepszej jakości życia.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Beck's said:


> Rosjanie to chyba w ogóle maja jakiś kompleks Polski, z jednej strony wyższości, bo ich kraj jest o wiele większy i wciąż mają nas za swojego wasala/satelitę, z drugiej jednak w głębi duchu zazdroszczą nam lepszej jakości życia.


To na szczęście zupełnie inaczej niż Polacy, którzy chyba w ogóle maja jakiś kompleks Rosji, z jednej strony niższości, bo ich kraj jest o wiele większy i wciąż mają nas za swojego wasala/satelitę, z drugiej jednak w głębi duchu pogardzamy nimi z powodu naszej lepszej jakości życia.


----------



## el nino

Następny męczennik z Rosji udziela się w wątku ukraińskim http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1087278 Jakiś ich wysyp ostatnio.


----------



## michael_siberia

'szpic' wrócił:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1178949


----------



## TakiSobie

el nino said:


> Następny męczennik z Rosji udziela się w wątku ukraińskim http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1087278 Jakiś ich wysyp ostatnio.


To już nawet Polacy mieszkający w Rosji nie mogą się udzielać w tamtym wątku?


----------



## el nino

TakiSobie said:


> To już nawet Polacy mieszkający w Rosji nie mogą się udzielać w tamtym wątku?


Mogą nawet kosmici. Ale jak ktoś pisze kłamstwa i półprawdy rozwalając wątek flejmem na 3 strony, no to sorry.


----------



## hif

Na jak dłogo dostał dzolo briga, który to już jego brig i kiedy mogę spodziewać się usunięcia tego pajaca z kolejowych wątków na amen? Nikt mnie tak na tym forum nie irytuje swoim nieustannym podjudzaniem, trollingiem i zarzewiem flejmu jak ten człowiek, a znów wpadły mi w oko przypadkiem jego wypociny sprzed kilku dni w wątku o Newagu.


----------



## bad455

^^


lodzer.m said:


> *Dzolo* - 10 dni w brigu.


Od 16.11.


----------



## 625

Ciągły trolling, np.:



osiedle6 said:


> Twój post był i jest typowym przykładem trollingu.
> ...
> *Ps. Przeprosiłem człowieka w sposób cywilizowany i uczciwy. Mały człowieczek nie potrafi zachować się podobnie...*




3 dni. Ale miarka już się przebrała.


----------



## Eurotram

hif said:


> Na jak dłogo dostał dzolo briga, który to już jego brig i kiedy mogę spodziewać się usunięcia tego pajaca z kolejowych wątków na amen? Nikt mnie tak na tym forum nie irytuje swoim nieustannym podjudzaniem, trollingiem i zarzewiem flejmu jak ten człowiek, a znów wpadły mi w oko przypadkiem jego wypociny sprzed kilku dni w wątku o Newagu.


Hif,czyżbyś jeszcze nie przywykł do jego wyskoków?Kiedyś w wątkach Newagu i Pesy drażnił osoby przychylne Newagowi; od pewnego czasu w wątkach Newagu robi to co robił wcześniej,a w wątkach Pesy podnosi ciśnienie osobom sprzyjającym Pesie (tak w skrócie,bo można to rozwinąć). A nie sorry,teraz nic nie pisze :lol:
IMHO definicja trollingu wyczerpana


----------



## MiniMee

el nino said:


> Następny męczennik z Rosji udziela się w wątku ukraińskim http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1087278 Jakiś ich wysyp ostatnio.


Ciekawe czy użytkownik Swiblowo ma coś wspólnego z użytkownikiem Сисястый, który pochwalił się w jednym z rosyjskich wątków tym: 



Сисястый;118813271 said:


> Стул поляков после моего визита в их ветку.


Tłumaczenie: Krzesło Polaków po mojej wizycie w ich wątku.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1626538&page=95


----------



## ixs

ano... ktos powinien z tym ruskim wieprzkiem zrobic w koncu porzadek.


----------



## Iluminat

Nawet lepiej byłoby go po prostu ignorować a w każdym razie nie odpisywać na każdy post po 10 razy.


----------



## HAL 9010

MiniMee said:


> Ciekawe czy użytkownik Swiblowo ma coś wspólnego z użytkownikiem Сисястый, który pochwalił się w jednym z rosyjskich wątków tym:
> 
> Tłumaczenie: Krzesło Polaków po mojej wizycie w ich wątku.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1626538&page=95





NickNN said:


> у чувака за этот "троллинг" два аккаунта закрыли.
> настоящий троллинг это когда тебя не бригают.


Tłumaczenie: Gościowi za ten "trolling" dwa konta zamknęli. Prawdziwy trolling jest wtedy, kiedy ciebie nie brigują.


----------



## letowniak

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=119325126&postcount=1484
plucie jadem prowokacja do city vs city oczernianie innych forumowiczów. 

Strzała - kolejny wątek lotniczy w którym powinien mieć zakaz pisania, każda rozmowa która toczy się nie po jego myśli, kończy się zawsze w podobny sposób.


----------



## kowbojPL

625 said:


> Ciągły trolling, np.: 3 dni. Ale miarka już się przebrała.


Kolega dalej sobie pozwala w wrocławskim PHP, obraża, przekręca zdania i generalnie sprowadza wątek do poziomu onetu. Może ktoś to ogarnąć?


----------



## osiedle6

kowbojPL said:


> Kolega dalej sobie pozwala w wrocławskim PHP, obraża, przekręca zdania i generalnie sprowadza wątek do poziomu onetu. Może ktoś to ogarnąć?


Poziom hipokryzji przekracza wszelkie granice. hno:

Jestem przeciwnikiem wyboru kandydatki Pisu.
Resztę proszę sprawdzić na PHP Wrocław.


----------



## 625

bitreaktor said:


> ble ble nic nie wiem niczego nie rozumiem wiec popisze głupoty ,działka pks'u należała do polbusa osiołku


Tydzień.


----------



## 625

Strzała za kolejny trolling o lotniskach będzie miał *bana*. Teraz miesiąc.


----------



## wiewior

Czy określenie "knur z Kartuz" jest akceptowalne na forum?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=119360939&postcount=905


----------



## Maciek Lublin

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1291211&page=28

Kolega Cebulak, chyba kolejny troll do ostrzału.


----------



## StaryOliwianin

Czy tolerujemy użytkowników którzy maja taki pierwszy i drugi post?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=119384596&postcount=11696

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=119385395&postcount=11698

Niby pozdrawia wszystkich użytkowników forum po czym natychmiast próbuje obrazić wszystkich, z którymi się nie zgadza (czyli mniej więcej połowę) jak tylko umie 

PS. Po pierwszym poście wysłałem mu na priva grzecznie sformułowane ostrzeżenie. Po drugim nie wytrzymałem i przyszedłem tu...

EDIT: Był jeszcze trzeci post. Żadnej poprawy.

A na moje grzeczne ostrzeżenie na priva odpowiedział tak:



> Drogi Stary Oliwianinie nie wiem dlaczego odebrałeś mój post tak bardzo osobiście, ja po prostu wyraziłem swoją opinie na temat podróży z GG do WW, ale tak przypadkiem chyba trafiłem, coś ciebie nie poszło na maturze, zrobiłeś ledwo licencjat, tym się nie przejmuj


:cripes:


----------



## Beck's

^^Ale jak widac dwa lajki dostal


----------



## StaryOliwianin

^^

Tam jest dość duże napięcie między zwolennikami formy przeprowadzenia modernizacji linii kolejowej Warszawa-Gdynia a osobami które twierdzą, że ją skopano. Jednak przed ujawnieniem się tego lurkera było merytorycznie i kulturalnie. Natomiast od jego pierwszego postu do obecnego końca wszystko właściwie jest do kasacji. Nie wiem czy on wiedział co robi ale podziałał jak zapalnik.


----------



## Asinus

Posty wykasowane.
lomoktywiusz - 7 dni briga.


----------



## lodzer.m

Oraz *mkur* - 10 dni.


----------



## ReefGear

elkabel said:


> Żenada.. Ide siać populizm gdzieś indziej bo tu zabetonowane towarzystwo.


Może warto pomóc temu trollowi w realizacji powyższego zamiaru i przy okazji zatrzymać potok korwinistycznego bełkotu w wątku militarnym?


----------



## zbieraj

Polska sie buduje - ciekaw jestem jakie konto rozmnożył


----------



## ixs

^^o to samo chcialem zapytac - czyzby znowu sauron? Chociaz styl przemodelowany... ale moze wirus zmutowal?


----------



## bloniaq_s8

ofc że sauron....


----------



## Sasza

Sauron legenda


----------



## osiedle6

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Wyjaśnienia odnośnie GD32... już podawałem. Oryginalny post z decyzją o wyproszeniu go z wątku "Carmageddon" otrzymał 14 lajków, co znaczy, że była to decyzja oczekiwana. Użytkownik poprosił o wykasowanie swoich patologicznych dyskusji, co też zrobiłem, więc nie ma teraz dowodów. Następnie po tym ostrzeżeniu jak gdyby nigdy nic postował dalej, po czym żądał briga.
> 
> Po ostrzeżeniu prowokował dalej, a zaraz po powrocie z briga, postował dalej w tym wątku. Jak wróci i znowu zapostuje, to znowu za miesiąc się zobaczymy.


Nie jestem akurat osobą, która winna zabierać głos w tym wątku z racji paru brigów wpakowanych mi przez innego moda z opcją  zbanowania (wg mnie niesłusznie), ale...

Śledzę wątki trójmiejskie i byłem i jestem fanem @GD2233J na trasie Słowackiego. To kawał porządnej, społecznie użytecznie roboty.

User , poprzez @wiewióra, pokajał się dosłownie, jasno wykazał chęć bycia częścią społeczności tego forum i wiele wytłumaczył.
Nic nie wskazuje na chęć naruszania zasad forum. Zatem czy nie pora na okazanie zrozumienia i wprowadzenia opcji *zero* ze stosowną karencją (takie zawiasy)?
Ma założyć nowe konto i reagować frustracją?


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Przekonany przez Twoje argumenty chciałem odbanować GD 2233J, a tu się okazało, że już ban minął.


----------



## osiedle6

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Przekonany przez Twoje argumenty chciałem odbanować GD 2233J, a tu się okazało, że już ban minął.


Jakby na to nie spojrzeć: *Dasię!* 

Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Grvl

ixs said:


> ^^o to samo chcialem zapytac - czyzby znowu sauron? Chociaz styl przemodelowany... ale moze wirus zmutowal?


Pewnie obraził się na nas za poprzednie kilka banów i dlatego jest taki napastliwy. Normalnie on ma troche podejście typu "nazywam się Milijon – bo za miliony kocham i cierpię katusze" .

PS. Pewnie to czyta, więc ze specjalną dedykacją:


----------



## ixs

Niezle musial biedy walczyc ze soba - dla niepoznaki nawet jednej emotki chyba nie wstawil


----------



## zbieraj

^^ Ja też go nie poznałem po stylu wypowiedzi. Ćwiczy chłopak 

======================================================

Zgłaszam wniosek o dwa tygodnie przerwy dla *WB2010*. Jedyne do czego się sprowadzają jego wpisy na forum to generalnie PO ssie, Hanka musi odejść, a PiS jest the best. W PHP rozumiem. W wątkach dot. inwestycji już nie. A w metrze takie jego wpisy są prawie zawsze przynajmniej raz na stronę:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=119602767&postcount=19382

Plus proszę o obserwację typa, bo mam wrażenie, że jest to konto trollowe - rzuca zasłyszane argumenty, które się trzymają mniej kupy, niż zdania trzylatka, a przy próbach merytorycznych dyskusji zlewa wypowiedzi i rzuca kolejne niepełnosprawne wypowiedzi.


----------



## Redzio

Jak dla mnie to nie był Sauron, on ma zawsze taki sam styl  

I gorąco popieram prośbę o przerwę lub upomnienie dla *WB2010*


----------



## Sasza

Nie no zostawcie go, tylko on jeszcze jest z tamtej strony na PHP. Niech sobie spamuje, bo smutno będzie.


----------



## michael_siberia

Są jeszcze Juszatek i tomasso z takich regularnie postujących. Zaś troll wygląda mi na klona ADAM2013. Już kiedyś zrobił taki rajd po wątkach na innym multi.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Tak właśnie.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Betonie Betonie kochany, zamknij proszę wątek o M2 bo robi się z niego warszawski PHP....


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=119647345#post119647345


----------



## Han Solo

bloniaq_s8 said:


> Betonie Betonie kochany, zamknij proszę wątek o M2 bo robi się z niego warszawski PHP....
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=119647345#post119647345


Jestem absolutnie przeciwny. Proszę nie ulegać presji fanów "1000 zdjęć z kamerki na godzinę".

Wypowiedzi stricte politycznych tam nie ma, trudno jednak oddzielić to co sie dzieje z zapowiedziami HGW.


----------



## zbieraj

Ponownie proszę o odpoczynek dla WB2010. Dla jego wypocin jest PHP


----------



## swierq85

Han Solo said:


> Jestem absolutnie przeciwny. Proszę nie ulegać presji fanów "1000 zdjęć z kamerki na godzinę".
> 
> Wypowiedzi stricte politycznych tam nie ma, trudno jednak oddzielić to co sie dzieje z zapowiedziami HGW.


@Hansolo, jesteś pewny? A ja widzę w każdym poście WB dwa słowa: HGW i wybory, tylko czasem dla odmiany zmienia się składnia. Litości!


----------



## Han Solo

swierq85 said:


> @Hansolo, jesteś pewny? A ja widzę w każdym poście WB dwa słowa: HGW i wybory, tylko czasem dla odmiany zmienia się składnia. Litości!


Nie zamierzam bronić WB.

Otwarcie II linii metra zostało wykorzystane przez obecny Ratusz i taka gra sprawiła im plamę na honorze. Mówiąc "M2" nie sposób nie użyć w tym samym poście "HGW" i "wybory".

Sorry, ale tym razem zaciętość polityczna WB [z którym sam wielokrotnie się spierałem w PHP] nie jest temu winna.


----------



## ixs

...warto? niech se wkleja te madrosci, czytac nie trzeba.


----------



## arafat11

del


----------



## k%

w PHP można nazywać Bronka Brokiem :dunno:

za Bronka karę wymierzył inny moderator w innym temacie.


----------



## Bastian.

bloniaq_s8 said:


> stały klient tej księgi wrócił:


Czy każda nowa osoba będzie teraz podejrzewana o bycie Sauronem?.


----------



## pmaciej7

Z zasad PHP:



talkinghead said:


> zasady tegoz watku sa takowe:
> (..)
> - wnioski i skargi z tego watku proszę zglaszac mi osobiscie - bez zgłaszania ich w księgach


----------



## arafat11

pmaciej7:sorry, nie zauwazylem tego.
w takim razie prosze edytuje poprzedni post by nie zasmiecac ksiegi...


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Nie będę banował we własnej sprawie, proszę o opinię:



JAKUB POLEWSKI said:


> Niech się cieszą, że dziwnie zatrzymali zaraz po wyborach, jakby to zrobili przed wyborami to dopiero by było  Więc to jest ta lepsza wersja... lepsza dla PO. Bo smuci, że takie sprawy zależą od wyborów. Podobnie, jak moderowanie na tym forum przez BETONa, który mnie zbanował bo pisałem niewygodną prawdę o programie remontowym, a ban był dziwnie zbieżny terminem do dnia zakończenia wyborów. FPW polityczne pod PO? Ciekawe rzeczy się dzieją.




http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=119804853&posted=1#post119804853


----------



## Han Solo

Hmmm... zdarzyło mi się zgłosić w tej księdze 2-3 osoby do briga/bana, ale po opadnięciu emocji często łagodziłem wnioski do prostego zwrócenia uwagi. Ale wniosek na usera JAKUB POLEWSKI pamiętam do dziś [wpadł do jakiegoś "mojego" wątku]. W życiu nie "dyskutowałem" z kimś takim. Nie szło prowadzić jakiejkolwiek [nawet gorącej] dyskusji... Nie wiem, jakim userem jest w wątkach łódzkich, ale mogę się domyślać, że całokształt twórczości ma kontrowersyjny.

Gdybym był modem i spotkała mnie taka wypowiedź, zapewne dałbym [delikatnie] kilkudniowego briga. Pytanie, czy w jego wypadku nie jest to jednak jakaś głęboka recydywa... :dunno:


----------



## Eyk88

Han Solo said:


> Pytanie, czy w jego wypadku nie jest to jednak jakaś głęboka recydywa... :dunno:


Dopiero co wrócił z bana


----------



## drugastrona

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Nie będę banował we własnej sprawie, proszę o opinię:


Tyle że pewnie mało kto wie, o co chodzi  Zbanowałeś go za niewygodną prawdę? Może jakieś zatargi z realu? :troll:


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Ba, Jakub Polewski dwukrotnie zakładał multikonta oraz już raz był permanentnie wyrzucony, ale dzięki wstawiennictwu 625 wrócił.


----------



## adikk

Jakub Polewski od początku swojej kariery na SSC regularnie łapie brigi i bany. Jeśli są jakieś statsy, to pewnie widać że ma to we krwi.
Każdy jego post sprowadza się zawsze do tego samego, nie wnosząc już nic nowego do dyskusji, a tylko robią się kolejne gównoburze z których nic nie wynika.
Miał kilka okazji do autorefleksji i zmiany tonu, ale widać że jest niereformowalny. 

Skoro 625 się tak za nim wstawiał, to może niech jeszcze się wypowie, ale ja jestem za banem.


----------



## Han Solo

A z ciekawości: za co znowu* swierq85* jest _in the brig_ ?


----------



## zbieraj

bloniaq_s8 said:


> stały klient tej księgi wrócił:


Z całym szacunkiem - dajcie Sauronowi już spokój. Jak zasłuży, to zostanie znowu zbanowany. Do tego czasu - ogarnijcie się. Generalnie jest on nieszkodliwy, wciąż uważam, że jako Tirutotu dodawał tylko pewnego uśmiechu w wątkach. To nie Arcytekton przecież.


----------



## ixs

Nie podzielam tego podejscia. 
Przeciez on sobie jawne kpiny robi... Jak inni maja sie stosowac do regulaminu jezeli takie cyrki i wielokrotne powroty sa tolerowane? Tym bardziej ze ostatnio to juz zupelnie przeginal... trolling najnizszych lotow.


----------



## zbieraj

Nie wiem, pisał jak nie on, a ludzi, którzy mogli by tak pisać jest cała masa. Sauron nie robi sobie kpin. Człowiek ma koło 30 lat i ma autyzm. Ja bym to uszanował.


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Ja bym też apelował o odrobinę empatii w jego przypadku. Dla człowieka z autyzmem to forum może być jedną z niewielu możliwości kontaktu ze światem zewnętrznym, być może jedynym sensownym. Może po prostu ignorujcie jego posty.


----------



## ixs

Juz ten autyzm ostatnio przerabialismy... i przedostatnio tez. 
On sobie zarty ze wszystkich robi i skacze z radosci wtedy gdy widzi, ze wywolal zamieszanie. Ale skoro cala strona debilnych postow i prowokowanych nimi dyskusji jest wedlug Was OK no to ja nie wiem...

...o a swierq jaki zywotny - jeszcze tam lajkuje z zaswiatow


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Niekoniecznie miałem na myśli saurona. Ale bardziej powrót banity. Nie wiem kto to może być. 

Wysłane z mojego SM-G900F


----------



## zbieraj

ixs said:


> Juz ten autyzm ostatnio przerabialismy... i przedostatnio tez.
> On sobie zarty ze wszystkich robi i skacze z radosci wtedy gdy widzi, ze wywolal zamieszanie. Ale skoro cala strona debilnych postow i prowokowanych nimi dyskusji jest wedlug Was OK no to ja nie wiem...


Ja wciąż uważam, że to nie on. Osób, które mogły takie debilizmy pisać jest mnóstwo - mało masz wielokrotnie zbanowanych na tym forum?

Suron za każdym razem pisał w ten sam sposób. I taki też jest w realu.


----------



## ixs

^^zbieraju, ja sie juz zgubilem - skoro uwazasz, ze to nie on to o czym my tu rozmawiamy i dlaczego bronimy/potepiamy Saurona?


----------



## EGOista

Budowlaniec ma bana za pisanie w wątku ukraińskim pomimo wcześniejszego zakazu.


----------



## włóczykij_

EGOista said:


> Budowlaniec ma bana za pisanie w wątku ukraińskim pomimo wcześniejszego zakazu.


Budowlaniec dostał bana za to co napisał rok temu ...


"


Budowlaniec said:


> Może ktoś mi wytłumaczyć jedną rzecz?Rubel jak i jedna z większych gospodarek leci łeb na szyję.A tutaj święto i wszyscy się cieszą. Przecież to ma także będzie miało wpływ na naszą gospodarkę.
> Przykładowo dzisiaj WIG20 stracił 2% a w ciągu tygodnia 6,6%Przy tak drastycznym spadku rubla ten eksport też będzie malał.Czy naprawdę jest to taki powód do radości?Światowa gospodarka to są naczynia połączone. Wszystko ze sobą współpracuje. Nie da sie tego oddzielić grubą kreską i nie brać u nas tego co się dzieje zagranicą pod uwagę




Adminie zdejmij mu bana bo się chłopak zapłacze przez miesiąc !!


----------



## pmaciej7

swierq85 said:


> skoro, jak tłumaczyłeś, nie wolno obrażać królowej, to wytłumacz mi to:


Jesteś za długo na forum, i za często udzielasz się w PHP, żeby nie znać zasad tamtego wątku.


----------



## Mruczek

EGOista said:


> Budowlaniec ma bana za pisanie w wątku ukraińskim pomimo wcześniejszego zakazu.


Darujcie mu! Widać, że rewiduje powoli swoją opinię pod wpływem wątku. I na pewno nie można go oskarżyć o trolling.


----------



## ixs

Ryzy i kartofel maja mniej wiecej (co najmniej) ten sam ladunek i generalnie powinno byc sprawiedliwie... ale tez w zadnym razie nie chcialbym aby Wesolemu Romkowi dostalo sie za takie nieco barwniejsze okreslenie... 

Mysle, ze nie ma co sie zapedzac z tymi brigami/banami - troche wiecej elastycznosci i mniej wrazliwosci nie zaszkodzi...

No chyba ze Kaczynski ma wiecej z krolowej niz Tusk...


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Amitherei aka DarudeTP aka Bonwojage - ban.


----------



## Elninio19PL

^^ ostatni nick jakiś taki adekwatny :|


----------



## michael_siberia

Beton pomylił kolejność chronologiczną  (ostatnie konto było DarudeTP)


----------



## kierownikSZZ

Składam wniosek formalny o skrócenie kary dla Budowlańca z miesiąca na 7 dni z uwagi na zbliżające się święta. Nalegam na pozytywne rozpatrzenie wniosku.


----------



## el nino

^^ Spokojnie, święta w Rosji zaczynają się 7 stycznia :troll:


----------



## theFixer

Czy ktoś z Was nie korzystał przez miesiąc z forum ? Budowlaniec się zapłacze, załagodzić proszę mu trochę karę


----------



## zbieraj

Beton, tak tylko przypominam 



[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Wtręty polityczne - tydzień briga. Jedziemy.





WB2010 said:


> ^^
> Powyższy artykuł tylko dodatkowo potwierdza, że termin 14 grudnia od początku był nierealny, a podano go tylko i wyłącznie w celu osiągnięcia konkretnych celów politycznych, co zresztą okazało się skuteczne.
> Teraz z kolei podkreśla się, jak bardzo skomplikowane i czasochłonne są wszystkie odbiory, najprawdopodobniej po to, by przygotować nas na fakt, że na centralny odcinek II linii będziemy musieli poczekać jeszcze długie tygodnie ...


----------



## Han Solo

zbieraj said:


> Beton, tak tylko przypominam


WB ma dużo postow zasługujących na briga, ale na pewno to nie jest ten post.

Jesli jednak jest, to trzebaby zbrigowac także darlosa, Utbaniste i Kumaka. A to chyba bez sensu.


----------



## ixs

^^nie zabijaaaaajcie nasss(go)!


----------



## pmaciej7

5lipca - wyjątkowo paskudne przekręcanie nicka - 10 dni


----------



## Puritan

Proszę o sprawdzenie czy *20111423* to kolejne wcielenie zbanowanych:

Perkūnas, KonstantinasŠirvydas, vilniusguide, Alytus, Žemėpatis, itd.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=120016978&postcount=2663


----------



## mateusz.el

Chyba wypad z forum
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=120023302&postcount=3480


----------



## Han Solo

mateusz.el said:


> Chyba wypad z forum
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=120023302&postcount=3480


Już nie bądź taki sztywniak :troll:


----------



## mateusz.el

Han Solo said:


> Już nie bądź taki sztywniak :troll:


To co? Najpierw zamawiamy Partybusa, a dopiero potem ban?


----------



## k%

ja tam na partybusa miło wspominam


----------



## osiedle6

Trzy posty po kolei. Tak bywa i tak trzeba.

Zawsze nie cierpiałem tego wszystkowiedzącego tonu tonu wypowiedzi 
@zewa_2. 

W imię wolności wypowiedzi (której zew nie przekroczył) będę wnioskował o amnestię. Szczególnie, że katem jest @625 IMO wyjątkowy, moderatowy narwaniec.


----------



## apulejusz

wiewior said:


> Konstruktywny??
> Raczysz żartować.
> Głównie zajmował się lamentami nad tym, że GKA (i podobne) mają prawo wjazdu do jego wspaniałego miasta. Oraz opisywanie rzekomych przeżyć jego znajomych na poparcie głoszonych tez.


Wybacz, ale w tej chwili to właśnie ty jesteś przykładem nietolerancji. Gdyby zew_2 był twoim kumplem z podwórka, z którym co weekend chodzisz na piwko i dziewczynki krzyczałbyś tutaj zupełnie inaczej. Nasze osobiste odczucia w stosunku do różnych osób i ich teorii mają tutaj gówno do gadania. Nikt tu nikogo do nienawiści nie nakłaniał a opis postrzegania rzeczywistości jaką reprezentuje i przedstawia zew_2 jest zgodny z jego przekonaniami i jest to jego święte cholerne prawo, które nachalny moderator, mam nadzieję, że tylko z braku wyobraźni, próbuje usunąć. Granica wolności słowa została przekroczona, ale nie przez usera zew_2, ale moderatora dlatego żadam jego dymisji lub publicznych przeprosin na łamach naszego forum. Trzeba ukrucić notorycznie powtarzające się wyskoki moderatorów karających za bzdury udowadniając kto tu trzyma władzę. W starożytnym rzymie piastowanie urzędów państwowych było zaszczytem i tym samym odczuciem powinni kierować się moderatorzy, którzy notorycznie przekraczając granice naszej wolności słowa robiąc to właśnie w jego imieniu.


----------



## wiewior

^^
Proponuję najpierw wytrzeźwieć, a potem czytać i pisać. Bo w tej chwili ręce opadają, gdy się czyta powyższe teksty.


----------



## ethanak

Nowo założone konto gdzie najprawdopodobniej gość odpowiada sam sobie i wszczyna city vs. city. domplay4i4 http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=120259608&postcount=959 i najprawdopodobniej jego drugie wcielenie potakiwacz Wacol http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=120273087&postcount=960 Myślę, że dla spokoju forum powinno się usunąć oba konta.


----------



## partyzantka

A mnie się wydaje, że domiplay4i4 to ktoś, kogo już znamy ze stylu dziwnie podobny do Maciej_Bydgoszcz


----------



## drugastrona

demmat said:


> Primo - przyrównywanie całej grupy wyznaniowej do psychopatów.
> Secundo - nawoływanie do zwalczania grupy wyznaniowej.


Nie sądziłem, że w naszym społeczeństwie jest aż taki problem z czytaniem ze zrozumieniem. 
Gdzie Ty widzisz porównanie muzułmanów do psychopatów? Ja widzę "INTEGRACJĘ muzułmanów" i "RESOCJALIZACJĘ psychopatów". A to ogromna różnica. 
Gdzie w drugim cytacie widzisz nawoływanie do zwalczania grupy wyznaniowej? Zbanowany user napisał swoją przepowiednię dotyczącą przyszłości - że ogół społeczeństwa będzie popierał zakazanie islamu i że zostanie to wcielone w życie. 

Ja wiem, że tutaj mamy prywatny folwark i moderatorzy mogą sobie robić, co im żywnie podoba, ale może lepiej skasować wszelkie hydeparki i inne działy niemerytoryczne, bo jaki jest sens siedzieć na forum i czytać jedynie słusznych poglądów na dany temat? Moim zdaniem nie warto banować użytkowników za to, co wypisują w wątkach niemerytorycznych, bo to jest nieważne, biorąc pod uwagę profil tego forum. Większą wartością jest zamknięcie wątków niemerytorycznych.


----------



## michalp

Ban na zewa_2 to jakaś parodia. Gościu był bardzo aktywny w wątkach trójmiejskich, jest sporo jego zdjęć. Jeżeli już ww. cytaty dot. muzułmanów były kontrowersyjne (ja tak osobiście nie uważam ale może ktoś poczuł się urażony) to raczej powód na ostrzeżenie/briga lub zakaz pisania w tym wątku a nie ban na całe forum. Przecież to jakaś głupota. Forum trójmiejskie traci bo jakiś moderator musiał pokazać kto tu ma władzę...


----------



## swierq85

625 said:


> Długo mu się zbierało, ale to już koniec.
> :banned:


W sprawie zew : przykro mi ale jak się nie będziecie starać np. @Demmat: to sprawa nie ma nic wspólnego z nietolerancją, czy tym bardziej rasizmem. Rasizm en gros jest wtedy, gdy mówimy o cechach wrodzonych i nieusuwalnych, niewybieralnych np. płeć, wiek, orientacja, kolor skóry, oczu, wzrost itd. 

Religia to pogląd i światopogląd, który jest wyuczony, a nie przyrodzony, jak byście nie chcieli i się nie starali, to ideologia, a nie natura, stąd krytyka grup religijnych niczym nie różni się od krytyki grup politycznych, które nimi po prostu są. Jestem mocno lewicowy i liberalny światopoglądowo, jednak zgadzam się zewem w tym co pisze. Nie mylmy, jak robią to kraje zachodnie, tolerancji z przyzwalaniem na prawo szariatu, czy religijną propagandę wrogą dla systemu europejskiego prawnego i demokracji. To wielkie pomieszanie pojęć, bo na szczęście zabobon religijny (przykro mi dla mnie tak jest, nie wyprę się tego) jest czymś szkodliwym, czy taki czy inny, bo mam tak samo negatywny stosunek do każdej (od religii naturalnych, przez wszystkie deistyczne, chrześcijaństwo, islam, judaizm itp, itd.) agresywnej religii, i zgadzam się zewem. Nie ma w tym żadnego rasizmu, tylko obrona systemu demokratycznego i prawnego, przed ponownym zawłaszczeniem przez sferę religijną, co Europie udało się skutecznie oddzielić, laicyzując państwo od XVIII wieku, i prywatyzując praktyki religijne, szczęśliwie sprowadzając je do sfery prywatnej, najpierw w protestantyzmie w XVI, potem w XVII wieku w katolicyzmie. Rozumiem kolegi poglądy/zastrzeżenia do faktu, że próbuje się narzucić inny reżim religijny, w imię tolerancji i też się na to nie zgadzam, nie czując się nietolerancyjny, czy rasistowski. Lewicowy światopogląd jest zwykle antyreligijny i laicki en gros, więc nie wiem skąd tutaj padały skojarzenia i oskarżenia o jakiś prawicowy rasizm. Zarówno strona lewa jak i prawa, choć innymi drogami walczą z islamizacją, choć w imię innych idei i słusznie (!), powinny sobie tutaj podać rękę. Podpisuję się poglądami zewa, bo po prostu są zgodne ze zdrowym rozsądkiem, a stosunek negatywny mam w równym stopniu do każdej agresywnej propagandy religijnej (muzułmańskiej, katolickiej czy innej) i nie ma znaczenia czy islamistą jest Arab, Australijczyk czy mieszkaniec Sri Lanki, czy Norwegii, może być białym facetem hetero w średnim wieku, albo starą żółtą lesbijką, to nie o to chodzi. Japonia zakazała islamu, będąc krajem demokratycznym i miała rację, nie mają dziś takich problemów jak inne wysoko rozwinięte kraje jak Francja, gdzie powstają pod Marsylią getta i dzielnice szariatu... mógłbym długo, bo wiem i widziałem, co się tam dzieje i to jest po prostu piekło i 3 świat, jakbyście mieszkali obok tego, wiedzielibyście czym jest islamizacja Europy. Nie ma straszniejszych miejsc niż podparyskie czy podmarsylskie dzielnice muzułmańskie, miasteczka bezprawia, biedy i ciemnoty. Co gorsza, Ci ludzie nie rozumieją, że ich bieda, zacofanie, status materialny i mentalny wynika właśnie z ciasnoty i ograniczeń ich własnej religii, która właśnie do tej biedy, przez szereg ograniczeń, które stosuje, ich predestynuje. Uciekli z biednych islamskich krajów, które są biedne właśnie bo są islamskie, bo ten reżim mentalny jest tak ciasny, że ogranicza wszystkie sfery życia, nie pozwalając na swobodny rozwój, i nie rozumieją tego, że nawołując tutaj do krzewienia islamu, chcą powrotu biedy, zacofania, przemocy itd. (Miałem przyjemność rozmawiać z pewnym Marsylczykiem, wyznawcą islamu właśnie, do którego osobiście jako człowieka nie miałem nic, wręcz przeciwnie, ale jego zabobony... dramat!)

Reasumując ban dla zew niesłuszny jak chyba żaden, a nawet więcej, bo szkodliwy. Pokaż mi kogo nie wolno krytykować, a powiem Ci, kto Tobą rządzi... W złym kierunku idziemy.

Ps. *rozumiem, że jak ja mówię, że islam jest zły to jestem nietolerancyjny, a jak mułła nawołuje do kamieniowania homoseksualistów, kobiet niezamężnych, czy gwałcenia europejskich kobiet, bo same się proszą, albo wprowadzenia szariatu, kary śmierci za obrazę religii, nawołując tak w swoich szkołach koranicznych, czy meczetach, to jest to element wierzeń, który trzeba uszanować :troll: Fajnie macie :nuts: Może już zacznijcie Koran studiować :troll:*


----------



## StaryOliwianin

^^

To, że w ogóle muszę czytać powyższe dywagacje nad różnicą między rasą a religią (skądinąd zresztą prawdziwe ale absolutnie nie mające nic wspólnego z tematyką dla jakiej stworzono SSC) to ewidentna wina nie użytkownika zew_2, a moderatora 625. 

Czy mamy tu jakieś kary dla moderatorów?


----------



## wawrzula

^^
Musisz czytać? W moderatora się bawisz? :nuts: A _625_ nie jest modem, tylko administratorem


----------



## lewandovski

tak na marginesie: "@" przed nickiem uzywamy zwracajac sie do kogos. @ = at (ang) = do (pl). uzywanie tego znaku kiedy o kims piszemy jest bezcelowe. podobnie zreszta jak wnoszenie do aministratora forum, zeby siebie zbanowal


----------



## lewandovski

apulejusz said:


> Gdyby zew_2 był twoim kumplem z podwórka, z którym co weekend chodzisz na piwko i dziewczynki krzyczałbyś tutaj zupełnie inaczej.


po pierwsze nikt tu nie krzyczy, co najwyzej pisze, a po drugie to wlasnie dlatego jest taka instytucja jak moderator/administrator, zeby nie bylo kolesiostwa.


----------



## swierq85

lewandovski said:


> po pierwsze nikt tu nie krzyczy, co najwyzej pisze, a po drugie to wlasnie dlatego jest taka instytucja jak moderator/administrator, zeby nie bylo kolesiostwa.


zapominałeś dodać, po słowie kolesiostwa: "lecz niestety jest właśnie dokładnie odwrotnie i to kwitnie jak grzyb w czynszówce" :troll:


----------



## krystiand

Przy okazji zmian na forum można by było zamknąć tą księgę. To powinno być miejsce gdzie moderator wrzuca informację kto i za co dostał bana/briga. Bez zbędnej dyskusji.


----------



## lewandovski

^^
amen


----------



## swierq85

Widzę, że powyżej podpisanie są wrogami tendencji demokratycznych, słabych ale jednak, na forum i wolą czarno-biały dyktat bez szemrania. To rozjaśnia ich inklinacje w kierunku jednej z najbardziej autorytatywnych religii :troll:


----------



## lewandovski

swierq85 said:


> Widzę, że powyżej podpisanie są wrogami tendencji demokratycznych, słabych ale jednak, na forum i wolą czarno-biały dyktat bez szemrania. To rozjaśnia ich inklinacje w kierunku jednej z najbardziej autorytatywnych religii :troll:


^^
zasady watku o muzulmanach byly jasne:



Mika'el said:


> *Zasady wątku:
> W wątku obowiązują szczególne zasady i każdy powinien się liczyć z brigiem za najdrobniejsze przewinienie.Jest to wątek szczególnego ryzyka i będą obowiązywały bardzo surowe kary za przewinienia, które w innych okolicznościach byłyby potraktowane łagodniej.Kazdy wypowiadający sie czyni to na własne ryzyko, wiec radze zastanowić sie nad każdym postem 10 razy przed wysłaniem.
> Długość wymierzanych kar nie podlega dyskusji.*


----------



## swierq85

W takim razie należy zamknąć wątek, skoro jego istnienie obarczone jest koniecznością skrajnego ograniczenia wolności wypowiedzi, co więcej karania userów za swój własny światopogląd i jeśli ma służyć propagowaniu tylko jednej linii, jego funkcjonowanie nie ma sensu. Tym bardziej, że bana dostaje się na wszystkie wątki, gdzie podobne poglądy przecież nie są niczym zadziwiającym, co więcej powszechnym. Należy zlikwidować wątek propagandowy, a nie karać użytkowników za poglądy, które mają, bo ich wymianie służy to forum. W innej wersji nie ma to sensu.

Przypomnę tylko, że np. w wątku homoseksualnym, wypowiedzi anty, nawet ostre są na porządku dziennym i nikt z tego nie robi afery, dopóki nie pojawiają się wulgaryzmy, czy wycieczki osobiste. Nawet Glicek tam buszował i "żył". Nie może być tak, że w wątku islamskim krytykowanie islamu równa się ban. Wtedy wątek nie ma sensu i służy tylko propagandzie tej ideologii.

W wątku katolickim ateiści wciąż zderzają się z katolikami i nie ma afery. Może i muzułmanie powinni przywyknąć do prób oświecania przez dyskurs, a nie jak to zwykle bywa siłą i odwrotnie. 

Moderatorzy robią wielokrotnie krzywdę temu forum wyrzucając za poglądy całkiem sensownych, działających latami i aktywnych w wątkach inwestycyjnych userów, a relacje i hierarchia powinny być odwrotne, i merytoryczne wątki powinny decydować, a nie działalność w klubie, chyba że jest tylko tam, wtedy dałoby się to obronić. 

Mam nadzieję, że @625 przewartościuje swoje podejście, stawiając wątki merytoryczne jako priorytetowe i oceniając wedle ich. Pomijam już fakt, że dostał bana za prawdę...


Zresztą sam fakt, że nie dopuszcza się wolnej dyskusji, krytyki, świadczy tutaj o totalnych i autorytarnych zapędach i moderującego i idei wykładanej w samym wątku, stąd należy go zamknąć. Jeśli wątek islamski nie dopuszcza krytyki (jak sam Islam), i za dostaje się bana (karę śmierci), to w ogóle nie powinno go tutaj być (swoją drogą co za analogia między islamem, a wątkiem islamskim, hmm... przypadek, nie sądzę :troll:


----------



## drugastrona

Też uważam, że istnienie wątków pod specjalnym nadzorem na forum architektonicznym nie ma sensu. Ja tam zbanowanego nie znam, ale pojawiły się głosy, że to ważny user w wątkach trójmiejskich. I tylko dlatego, że moderator nie zgadza się z jego poglądami w tak nieistotnej kwestii, jaką z punktu widzenia architektury jest popieranie/niepopieranie islamu, wątki trójmiejskie mają stracić ważnego użytkownika? Bez sensu.


----------



## michael_siberia

krystiand said:


> Przy okazji zmian na forum można by było zamknąć tą księgę. To powinno być miejsce gdzie moderator wrzuca informację kto i za co dostał bana/briga. Bez zbędnej dyskusji.


To gdzie mielibyśmy, jako użytkownicy, składać wnioski o zbrigowanie/zbanowanie tych, co wypowiadają się niezgodnie z zasadami forum?


----------



## ixs

^^dobre to ostatnie zdanie - zebysmy sie tu "wirtualnie zabijali" za kwestie tak nieistotne jak religia? no bez przesady... Troche moze go ponioslo, ale to jest material na tygodniowego briga / bana na watek, ale nie takie totalne ubicie.



bloniaq_s8 said:


> Właściwie to po co na forum polskich WIEŻOWCÓW wątki które nie zajmują się tematyką forum?
> 
> Wszystko jest dla ludzi, ale wszystko trzeba robić z głową...


A po co na na stadionie lodowisko, basen? 
Odpowiem: Zeby ruch byl i ludzie chcieli tam chodzic


----------



## swierq85

Także sądzę, że (pod pewnymi warunkami rzecz jasna) i jakąś karą jeśli przekroczył granice dobrego smaku, można by przywrócić zewa. Można zawsze zrobić mu, jak Beton robi niekiedy, dać bana na klub forum i zostawić wątki merytoryczne do pisania i to mogłoby załatwić sprawę. Staż i działalność powinny mieć tutaj znaczenie, bo czasami trzyma się bardziej "wyrazistych", z krótkim stażem i nawet im pozwala niekiedy na więcej, a dają czadu... 

Sądzę, że przy dobrych chęciach dałoby się jakoś sensownie sprawę odkręcić 

Można też zostawić go pod opieką Asinusa tylko na wątki Trójmiejskie, czemu nie?

Ps. Ixs, jak zwykle propsy, zgadzam się i znów mi umknąłeś na 1000


----------



## rince1

apulejusz said:


> W tej sytuacji śmiem podejrzewać, że za tym wszystkim stoją grupy wyznaniowe,












Przepraszam, nie mogłem się powstrzymać.


----------



## smarjusz smolarski

To może zlikwidumy cały Klub Forum razem z np. wątkiem o wojnie na Ukrainie. po co komu takie bzdety na forum :troll:.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

ixs said:


> A po co na na stadionie lodowisko, basen?
> Odpowiem: Zeby ruch byl i ludzie chcieli tam chodzic


gówno prawda. Po to żeby była kasa. Jakby chodziło o ruch, to by zostawili stadion x-lecia. tam był dużo większy ruch. Nijak ma się do do naszego forum.


----------



## ixs

^^to jak tu - z reklam 

A bana chcesz za slownictwo? - bo nie wypada o architekturze na tym poziomie dyskutowac :troll:
Ale serio... z pogladami zew-a wiecej sie nie zgadzam niz zgadzam, tak samo te rozne glicki - ale jak sie wszystkich pobanuje to bedzie nudno.


----------



## 625

Po raz kolejny proszę: zanim będziecie pisać, myślcie o czym piszecie. Zew_2 miał większość brigów za... chamskie odzywki w Księdze skarg, do tego ataki na biednych w wątkach o mieszkaniówce. Nie ma sensu trzymanie tu na siłę kogoś, kto nie zna podstaw kultury. Nie będę nawet rozważał odbanowania, koniec.


----------



## Bastian.

OK ale trzeba go było wtedy za to zbanować a nie za kontrowersyjne teksty o muzułmanach i afrykańczykach. Wtedy nie było by awantury o to że dostał bana za teksty i tych ludziach i podejrzeń o cenzurę niewygodnych wpisów.


----------



## ps-man

Bastian. said:


> OK ale trzeba go było wtedy za to zbanować a nie za kontrowersyjne teksty o muzułmanach i afrykańczykach. Wtedy nie było by awantury o to że dostał bana za teksty i tych ludziach i podejrzeń o cenzurę niewygodnych wpisów.


Dostałby wtedy bana, a jatka w tym wątku byłaby podobna, jak teraz.


----------



## arafat11

^^
moim zdaniem nie, gdyz inna jest obrona usera za przekonania( jakie by one nie byly, a przekonania tego usera nie sa jakies dramatycznie skrajne) a inna gdy chodzi po prostu o chamskie zachowanie...
to dwie rozne sprawy...


----------



## ps-man

arafat11 said:


> moim zdaniem nie, gdyz inna jest obrona usera za przekonania( jakie by one nie byly, a przekonania tego usera nie sa jakies dramatycznie skrajne) a inna gdy chodzi po prostu o chamskie zachowanie...
> to dwie rozne sprawy...


Co jakiś czas księga jest obiektem różnych niepotrzebnych dyskusji, w których pojawia się coraz to więcej adwokatów i obrońców wolności słowa wszelakiego, a zwłaszcza tego w księdze wypowiedzianego.


----------



## ChrisPL

A czy nie można zrobić po prostu banów na konkretnie działy lub wątki? Zew_2 był bardzo przydatny w gdańskich dyskusjach i informacjach z frontu inwestycji, szczególnie wrzeszczańskich


----------



## pmaciej7

Bastian. said:


> OK ale trzeba go było wtedy za to zbanować a nie za kontrowersyjne teksty o muzułmanach i afrykańczykach. Wtedy nie było by awantury o to że dostał bana za teksty i tych ludziach i podejrzeń o cenzurę niewygodnych wpisów.


Zawsze znaleźliby się awanturnicy, bo człowiek ma tendencję do racjonalizowania sobie swoich zachowań, począwszy od "parkuję na trawniku, bo nie ma wolnych miejsc", poprzez "profesor oblał mnie na egzaminie, bo się na mnie uwziął", a skończywszy na "dostałem bana, nie dlatego, że wykazałem się prostactwem (ja przecież ja tak bardzo lubię bronka), tylko moderator mnie nie lubi".


----------



## StaryOliwianin

625 said:


> Po raz kolejny proszę: zanim będziecie pisać, myślcie o czym piszecie. Zew_2 miał większość brigów za... chamskie odzywki w Księdze skarg, do tego ataki na biednych w wątkach o mieszkaniówce. Nie ma sensu trzymanie tu na siłę kogoś, kto nie zna podstaw kultury. Nie będę nawet rozważał odbanowania, koniec.


Byłem parę lat na angielskojęzycznej Wikipedii i widziałem z bliska jak się wypalają najlepsi admini. Nikt nie nadaje się do tej roboty dłużej niż kilka lat.

Może powinniśmy wprowadzić tu kadencyjność moderatorów bo inaczej to forum zostanie zniszczone tak jak prawie zdarzyło się parę lat temu wyżej wspomnianej "en" Wikipedii, gdy straciła połowę najaktywniejszych użytkowników.

@625 to nie jest tekst przeciw Tobie, chociaż wydaje mi się, ze też zaczynać pokazywać oznaki wypalenia. To jest uwaga ogólna.


----------



## 625

StaryOliwianin said:


> Byłem parę lat na angielskojęzycznej Wikipedii i widziałem z bliska jak się wypalają najlepsi admini. Nikt nie nadaje się do tej roboty dłużej niż kilka lat.


Spoko, problem w tym, że nie ma chętnych do tego wolontariatu. Takich, którzy spełniają warunki.


----------



## Sasza

pmaciej7 said:


> Zawsze znaleźliby się awanturnicy, bo człowiek ma tendencję do racjonalizowania sobie swoich zachowań, począwszy od "parkuję na trawniku, bo nie ma wolnych miejsc", poprzez "profesor oblał mnie na egzaminie, bo się na mnie uwziął", a skończywszy na "dostałem bana, nie dlatego, że wykazałem się prostactwem (ja przecież ja tak bardzo lubię bronka), tylko moderator mnie nie lubi".


I tu chyba pojawia się sedno całej sprawy - to już jest kolejny ban/brig z z rzędu, który w domyśle jest za całokształt twórczości, ale uparcie postuje się jakoby to było za jakieś jedno konkretne przewinienie. Jasne to forum prywatne, więc hulaj dusza piekła nie ma, ale w tej chwili zaczyna to przypominać w niektórych przypadkach sytuację, że jeśli jest się złośliwym i chamskim w wystarczająco niedosłowny i inteligentny sposób to briga/bana się uniknie. W dyskusji w tamtym wątku briga powinna dostać co najmniej jeden użytkownik prowokujący całą dyskusję. Zew pisał najbardziej prostym, ordynaryjnym językiem, ale tylko on jeden dostał odłamkowym i wygląda to co najmniej niesłusznie.


----------



## Han Solo

Tomczyna said:


> Z tego cytatu wynika, że całe rosyjskie podforum jest do usunięcia.
> 
> Czekam.


No właśnie... To jest śmieszne, że inni nie mają żadnego poszanowania dla nas (za pełną zgoda właściciela forum!!!), a my sobie narzucamy jakieś hiperstandardy poprawności.

Parę tygodni temu prosiłem modów o pomoc w sprawie użytkownika Robert_C który znany jest z powszechnego obrażania innych i w wielu wątkach zachowuje się jak w wiejskiej oberży. I nic, kolejny raz, nie zrobiono bo jako członek SISKOMu jest nietykalny.

A zew leci na zawsze (!) za poglądy.

Wiele (set) osób jest związanych z tym miejscem dość silnie i takie akcje psują atmosferę...


----------



## apulejusz

ps-man said:


> Co jakiś czas księga jest obiektem różnych niepotrzebnych dyskusji, w których pojawia się coraz to więcej adwokatów i obrońców wolności słowa wszelakiego, a zwłaszcza tego w księdze wypowiedzianego.


Może to oznaka, że moderacja jest w coraz gorszym stanie??? Szukasz nie w tym pokoju, co trzeba. Dla mnie każdy ban na takim użytkowniku jak zew_2 to obniżenie jakości tego forum w wielu innych watkach, w takich do których te forum jest powołane. Ta sytuacja przypomina polskie prawo, gdzie kiedyś jadąc podchmielonym na rowerze traciłeś również prawo jazdy, co dla niektórych było stratą nie do ocenienia przez głupią machinę urzędową, ale spoko prawo jest prawem. Naprawdę gdzieś się rozmineliście w tym wszystkim ze zdrowym rozsądkiem...


----------



## swierq85

Ps-Man, niestety tutaj Apulejusz, Han Solo i inni mają rację, bo w imię czego wyrzuca się tak naprawdę wieloletniego użytkownika, który miał zasługi w swoim regionie? W imię... obrony jakiejś linii ideologicznej, abstrakcyjnych i niedających się faktycznie stanowić standardów? Pozbyć się wnoszącego wiele na forum usera w imię tego by ... jakiemuś mitycznemu muzułmaninowi nie zrobiło się przykro... a Ci raczej niewiele sobie robią i mają w poważaniu wynurzenia Zewa,jeśli w ogóle czytają ten wątek tutaj, niczym nie odstające od tego co słyszą/słyszeliby na co dzień. Tak naprawdę wyleciał w imię... niczego i jakiejś naprawdę skrajnej formy poprawności politycznej, abstrakcji... a strata będzie odczuwalna i całkiem realna dla forum trójmiejskiego, gdzie też zaglądam, i fotorelacje nie są wcale na każdej stronie.

Inaczej stosunkował bym się do sprawy gdyby obraził tutaj bezpośrednio usera xxx, bo ten jest muzułmaninem, ale tak nie było, rozmowa była na abstrakcyjnym polu i nikogo nie dotykała/nie była wymierzona bezpośrednio w nikogo i niczyją godność. Szkoda że w sytuacjach właśnie user vs user, obrażanie, prześladowanie, podjudzanie nie ma podobnej nadwrażliwości ze strony moderacji, a tutaj by się przydała.


----------



## 625

Sasza said:


> I tu chyba pojawia się sedno całej sprawy - to już jest kolejny ban/brig z z rzędu, który w domyśle jest za całokształt twórczości, ale uparcie postuje się jakoby to było za jakieś jedno konkretne przewinienie.


Dostałeś listę jego postów, za które jest ban, więc dlaczego kłamiesz? Wcześniejsze brigi też były za konkretne posty.


swierq85 said:


> W imię... obrony jakiejś linii ideologicznej, abstrakcyjnych i niedających się faktycznie stanowić standardów?


Jeśli nie rozumiesz regulaminu, to możesz zrezygnować z udzielania się na SSC. Zakładając tu konto zobowiązałeś się do jego przestrzegania.


----------



## lewandovski

^^ mysle, ze post saszy mozna zinterpretowac na dwa sposob


----------



## drugastrona

625 said:


> Jeśli nie rozumiesz regulaminu, to możesz zrezygnować z udzielania się na SSC. Zakładając tu konto zobowiązałeś się do jego przestrzegania.


Jeżeli wchodzimy na taki poziom, to wszelkie wątki na inne tematy niż architektura, urbanistyka, budownictwo, inwestycje, itp. łamią regulamin forum. Składam wniosek o ich natychmiastowe skasowanie.


----------



## chauffeur

drugastrona said:


> Jeżeli wchodzimy na taki poziom, to wszelkie wątki na inne tematy niż architektura, urbanistyka, budownictwo, inwestycje, itp. łamią regulamin forum. Składam wniosek o ich natychmiastowe skasowanie.


Wtedy polityka, ekonomia, religia, itd. opanują "podstawowe" wątki.


----------



## drugastrona

^^ No i czekam wtedy na przestrzeganie regulaminu i wlepianie brigów i banów. Skoro mamy się trzymać regulaminu, no nie? 
No i od dziś będę zgłaszał każdego użytkownika, który poda jakąś plotkę niepotwierdzoną źródłem. Właśnie doczytałem w regulaminie, że akceptowane są tylko fakty, a plotki są nieakceptowane.
W związku z tym także składam wniosek o natychmiastowe zbanowanie wszystkich użytkowników, którzy ponownie się zarejestrowali. Regulamin stanowi, że "re-registering is not allowed. NO EXCEPTIONS".
Dziękuję z góry!


----------



## Sasza

625 said:


> Dostałeś listę jego postów, za które jest ban, więc dlaczego kłamiesz? Wcześniejsze brigi też były za konkretne posty.


Jedna sprawa, jedna dyskusja w ciągu jednego dnia. Naprawdę wystarczy pisać, że user dostaje bana za x spraw ze wcześniej, a jakaś konkretna przelewa czarę goryczy. Albo nie pisać nic, a potem ewentualnie odpowiadać na pytania, ale to tylko moje zdanie, nie chce się wam to nie. 
Mi osobiście kompletnie nie chodzi o zasadność tego bana lub jej brak, bo nie kojarzę jakiś innych negatywnych zachowań zewa, ale pewnie takie były. Tylko jeśli już w tamtym konkretnym wątku dostał bana za takie wypowiedzi, to praktycznie wszyscy userzy z kilku ostatnich stron powinni mieć tam status "in the brig" albo nie mieć nic wszyscy. Można było zamknąć wątek i dać brigi na ostudzenie, można było napisać ostrzeżenie, że jeszcze chwila i posypią się kary, poszedł ban dla jednego usera. Z mojej strony koniec OT.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

drugastrona said:


> No i od dziś będę zgłaszał każdego użytkownika, który poda jakąś plotkę niepotwierdzoną źródłem. Właśnie doczytałem w regulaminie, że akceptowane są tylko fakty, a plotki są nieakceptowane.
> W związku z tym także składam wniosek o natychmiastowe zbanowanie wszystkich użytkowników, którzy ponownie się zarejestrowali. Regulamin stanowi, że "re-registering is not allowed. NO EXCEPTIONS".
> Dziękuję z góry!


Zapraszam Cię w takim razie do wątku o budowie metra. Tam będziesz miał sporo osób na swojej liście..

A przecież wszystkie podwójne konta są z miejsca banowane.


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Żyjesz w głębokiej niewiedzy, jeżeli tak uważasz


----------



## swierq85

Sam zainteresowany czyli Zew znalazł sposób kontaktu i nie zależy mu na odbanowaniu, więc nie będę więcej pisał tutaj w jego temacie, skoro sam sobie tego nie życzy, ale uważam, że w tym sporze to on jest moralnym zwycięzcą i na to też wskazuje fakt jak rozkładają się sympatie tutaj w księdze i tego raczej zagłuszyć się nie da. 

Zew w "testamencie" sugeruje, (nie znam tych faktów, tylko przytaczam jego własne spostrzeżenia), że Lawandowski i 625 razem zakładali TumW, i zbanowanie go wynikało ze zobowiązań towarzyskim wobec Lewandowskiego, które irytowały kontry zewa i że jego ban to dowód na istnienie silnego kółka wzajemnej adoracji na forum, tylko przykrytego dla niepoznaki regulaminem. Tyle w temacie od samego zainteresowanego ( i zarazem wszystko w temacie ode mnie) .

Ps. @Partyzantka po prosto zostałem poproszony o przekazanie takiej a nie innej treści, sam nie mam do niej żadnego stosunku jak zaznaczyłem. 
Poza tym lepiej być samozwańczym adwokatem, niż szukającym na siłę zaczepki judaszem, który nie ma nic, poza swoim jadem do wniesienia do dyskusji i personalnymi atakami


----------



## partyzantka

Rany, co za teoria spiskowa. Ale dzięki temu objawia się jak zwykle samozwańczy adwokat


----------



## arafat11

ps-man said:


> Co jakiś czas księga jest obiektem różnych niepotrzebnych dyskusji, w których pojawia się coraz to więcej adwokatów i obrońców wolności słowa wszelakiego, a zwłaszcza tego w księdze wypowiedzianego.


moglbys mi wyjasnic jak to sie odnosi do mojego postu?


----------



## StaryOliwianin

625 said:


> Spoko, problem w tym, że nie ma chętnych do tego wolontariatu. Takich, którzy spełniają warunki.


Nie wiem czy ja spełniam warunki ale niestety nie mam dość wolnego czasu. 

Jednak należy na pewno zwiększyć wysiłki dla pozyskania nowej krwi. Asinus był pozyskany podobną drogą i moim zdaniem z dużym pożytkiem dla wątków, których pilnuje.


----------



## ps-man

arafat11 said:


> moglbys mi wyjasnic jak to sie odnosi do mojego postu?


Nie mógłbym. Wróć do tych postów i się dowiesz. Dosyć dyskusji.


----------



## lewandovski

najpierw czytamy:


swierq85 said:


> Sam zainteresowany czyli Zew znalazł sposób kontaktu i nie zależy mu na odbanowaniu, *więc nie będę więcej pisał tutaj w jego temacie,* skoro sam sobie tego nie życzy,


a nastepnie:


swierq85 said:


> ale uważam, że w tym sporze to on jest moralnym zwycięzcą i na to też wskazuje fakt jak rozkładają się sympatie tutaj w księdze i tego raczej zagłuszyć się nie da.
> 
> Zew w "testamencie" sugeruje, (nie znam tych faktów, tylko przytaczam jego własne spostrzeżenia), że Lawandowski i 625 razem zakładali TumW, i zbanowanie go wynikało ze zobowiązań towarzyskim wobec Lewandowskiego, które irytowały kontry zewa i że jego ban to dowód na istnienie silnego kółka wzajemnej adoracji na forum, tylko przykrytego dla niepoznaki regulaminem. Tyle w temacie od samego zainteresowanego ( i zarazem wszystko w temacie ode mnie) .


^^ brak konsekwencji 

co do teorii spiskowych to zawsze sie znajda osoby, ktore mity przedkladaja nad fakty. szkoda, ze niektorzy userzy tutaj tyle energii na to marnuja, zamiast zajac sie powaznymi dyskusjami o realnych problemach.


----------



## drugastrona

Powszechnie wiadomo, że regulamin obowiązuje przede wszystkim wtedy, gdy trzeba się pozbyć kogoś niewygodnego. W przypadku jednego usera mamy "3 brigi = ban", tymczasem niektórzy tych brigów mają dziesiątki i jakoś żyją. Jeden user dostaje bezwzględnego bana za multikonto, a inny nazakładał kont i pisał pod przyzwoleniem modów, a jeszcze inny wrócił do oryginalnego konta pod przyzwoleniem modów. 
Modzi są tutaj ponad wszelkim prawem i takie ich prawo i przywilej, ale śmieszne jest podpieranie się regulaminem, skoro w wielu innych przypadkach on nie obowiązuje. Śmieszne jest wypisanie 10 cytatów na poparcie bana, a potem przyznanie, że jednak ban jest za całokształt. No ale to każdy mod sam sobie we własnym sumieniu może przepracować  Spadam, żeby nie dostać za zaśmiecanie.


----------



## Han Solo

To ją tylko doprecyzuje, ze nie chce bronić zewa za niezbyt kulturalne wypowiedzi o emigrantach.

Mam jednak poczucie, jak widać podzielane przez wielu innych "starych" userow, że dożywotni ban dla długoletniego usera za zacytowane wypowiedzi w hyde parku jest, dyplomatycznie pisząc, nieproporcjonalny.

A jesli zarzut za "całokształt" opiera sie na tym, że dużo narzekał na jakąś wylotowke z trójmiasta, to podwójnie strasznie słabe sie to robi.

Ja też nie lubię wszystkich na tym forum, ale to trzeba schować do kieszeni (np. Asinus daje przykład jął to robić).


----------



## michael_siberia

625 powiedział, że to była raczej suma jego występków, za które on go karał.

Skoro sam zainteresowany już nic nie "ma" do forum, to może już trochę ciszej nad tą _trumną_?


----------



## ps-man

drugastrona said:


> Jeden user dostaje bezwzględnego bana za multikonto, a inny nazakładał kont i pisał pod przyzwoleniem modów, a jeszcze inny wrócił do oryginalnego konta pod przyzwoleniem modów.


Raczej pod przyzwoleniem społeczności, a nawet na jej prośbę m.in. w wyniku takich dyskusji, jak ta.

P.S. Jeszcze parę takich dyskusji w księdze, a każda kolejna może być ostatnią.


----------



## torunczyk

ps-man said:


> Raczej pod przyzwoleniem społeczności, a nawet na jej prośbę m.in. w wyniku takich dyskusji, jak ta.


Czyli, że jednak regulamin niebowiązuje?:|


----------



## ixs

Nie torturuj ps-mana - i tak czuję, ze on jako pogodny czlowiek czuje sie nieswojo bedac zmuszony sytuacja do bycia tak stanowczym policjantem.


----------



## lewandovski

apulejusz said:


> nienawidzę murzynów, arabów, gejów i lesbijek a jeszcze bardziej zwyroli, którzy w swych związkach homoniewiadomo pragną dzieci


hno:



apulejusz said:


> ...zaczynacie zjadać własny ogon dlatego żegnam was


trzymam za slowo :cheers:


----------



## Din Sevenn

Z cyklu "Nie znam się to się wypowiem":
Wydaje mi się, że problemem tego forum jest nadmiar tematów offtopowych, nadmiar udziału w nich sporej rzeszy userów, wpływ tego wszystkiego na całe forum oraz różnicy sytuacji polskiego forum w stosunku do forów z innych krajów - nie wiem dokładnie jak OT typu religia, polityka, wojna wygląda na forach holenderskich, brytyjskich czy hiszpańskich, ale widać, że mniej tam postów ogólnie (wiem, że HP nie liczy się do licznika, ale OT rozlewa się w PL na wątki merytoryczne też).
W skrócie - zachodnie fora są skupione na tematyce SSC, a u nas musi być piekiełko na "ważkie" tematy, stąd mus 4x większej liczby moderów i przede wszystkim takie sytuacje, jak ta, która ciągnie się od 5 stron.

Najlepiej byłoby wydzielić 2 podfora polskie - jedno na temat, a drugie dla offtopów. Byle jaki OT w forum merytorycznym = BAN  Ofkoz nie mówię o narzekaniu na lokalne władze "bo nie wybudujom", bo taka "polityka" jest mocno przeca z tematem SSC związana.

Męczy mnie po prostu czytanie o wojnach religijnych i heteroseksualizmie na forum o drogach, kolei i budynkach. I wolność słowa nie ma tu nic do rzeczy.


----------



## potwo-or

Kolejny nowy użytkownik w wątku o Lotnisku w Radomiu rażąco odstający od poziomu forum. Prawdopodobnie cały czas to jedna i ta sama osoba - na innych kontach (np. Jaca101) już "nagrodzony" za swoje poczynania.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=120319937&postcount=2113


----------



## MajKeR_

Zauważcie, proszę, dość zasadniczą różnicę w sile i sposobie perswazji uprawianej przez moderatorów "z ludu", dość świeżych i aktywnych w różnorakich dyskusjach, a tych, których sensem egzystencji na FPW zdaje się być robienie porządku (nieraz dość subiektywnie przez siebie pojmowanego).

Mnie to bardzo niepokoi.

Co do poglądów zewa - podejrzewam, że kupę osób ma podobne, tylko problem z nim jest taki, że zamiast zamknąć dziób chciał się nimi na siłę pochwalić. Ja też nie kocham bodaj ani jednej z tych grup, za krytykowanie których (eufemistycznie rzecz ujmując) najłatwiej załapać briga, ale tę zabawę zostawiam sobie na spotkania mojego klubu dyskusyjnego, w którym pijemy dużo piwa i czasem nawet palimy papierosy.

A jeżeli tutaj ma nie być takich dyskusji, to znowu jestem zaniepokojony. Jak nie tu, to gdzie? I czemu nie? Czy ktoś tutaj kogoś obraża? Chyba lepiej tak wyjaśniać spory, niż wyciągać to do innych wątków.


----------



## nikmin

Din Sevenn said:


> Z cyklu "Nie znam się to się wypowiem":
> Wydaje mi się, że problemem tego forum jest nadmiar tematów offtopowych, nadmiar udziału w nich sporej rzeszy userów, wpływ tego wszystkiego na całe forum oraz różnicy sytuacji polskiego forum w stosunku do forów z innych krajów - nie wiem dokładnie jak OT typu religia, polityka, wojna wygląda na forach holenderskich, brytyjskich czy hiszpańskich, ale widać, że mniej tam postów ogólnie (wiem, że HP nie liczy się do licznika, ale OT rozlewa się w PL na wątki merytoryczne też).
> W skrócie - zachodnie fora są skupione na tematyce SSC, a u nas musi być piekiełko na "ważkie" tematy, stąd mus 4x większej liczby moderów i przede wszystkim takie sytuacje, jak ta, która ciągnie się od 5 stron.
> 
> Najlepiej byłoby wydzielić 2 podfora polskie - jedno na temat, a drugie dla offtopów. Byle jaki OT w forum merytorycznym = BAN  Ofkoz nie mówię o narzekaniu na lokalne władze "bo nie wybudujom", bo taka "polityka" jest mocno przeca z tematem SSC związana.
> 
> Męczy mnie po prostu czytanie o wojnach religijnych i heteroseksualizmie na forum o drogach, kolei i budynkach. I wolność słowa nie ma tu nic do rzeczy.



jest zupełnie oddzielny"klub forum", do którego nie chcąc, kompletnie nie masz potrzeby zaglądać, żeby dowiedziec czegoś na temat architektury, urbanistyki czy komunikacji. 

Ludzie dyskutujący na tematy głowne tego forum, mają także i inne zainteresowania , którymi chcą się dzielić z innymi i fajnie bo jest w necie dośc uporzadkowane miejsce, gdzie jest co poczytać. Jest takze grono ludzi, którzy dobrowolnie poświęcają swój czas aby inni mieli dobrze, moderując to i chwała im za to :cheers:.


----------



## swierq85

Puk puk, małe pytanie, bo my tu gadu gadu czas mija, ale JAKIM CUDEM APULEJUSZ DALEJ ŻYJE? Po jego rasistowsko-homofobicznym strzale z bazooki prosto w głowę jeszcze świeci się przy nim lampka registered user. Mam nadzieję, że jego prowokacja nie pozostanie bez odpowiedzi, tym bardziej, że sam jej oczekuje, i że przekroczył kilkakrotnie granice ledwie dotknięte przez opłakiwanego tutaj Zewa?


----------



## ixs

hehe, fakt - Krzyknal juz Allahu Akbar... a tu zapalnik nie zalapal  Troche fail taki niespelniony meczennik.


----------



## 625

swierq85 said:


> Puk puk, małe pytanie, bo my tu gadu gadu czas mija


Już Cię prosiłem, abyś nie pisał tu bez sensu. Wszyscy już przeczytali tamten post, nie musisz robić za pasek powiadomień w mojej komórce.


----------



## potwo-or

potwo-or said:


> Kolejny nowy użytkownik w wątku o Lotnisku w Radomiu rażąco odstający od poziomu forum. Prawdopodobnie cały czas to jedna i ta sama osoba - na innych kontach (np. Jaca101) już "nagrodzony" za swoje poczynania.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=120319937&postcount=2113


Zaraz po usunięciu tego posta kolega znów się wykazuje

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=120324668&postcount=2113


----------



## Din Sevenn

nikmin said:


> jest zupełnie oddzielny"klub forum", do którego nie chcąc, kompletnie nie masz potrzeby zaglądać, żeby dowiedziec czegoś na temat architektury, urbanistyki czy komunikacji.
> 
> Ludzie dyskutujący na tematy głowne tego forum, mają także i inne zainteresowania , którymi chcą się dzielić z innymi i fajnie bo jest w necie dośc uporzadkowane miejsce, gdzie jest co poczytać. Jest takze grono ludzi, którzy dobrowolnie poświęcają swój czas aby inni mieli dobrze, moderując to i chwała im za to :cheers:.


Ano właśnie, tylko zauważ, że pisałem też, że ten polityczno-ideologiczny przekaz przebija się też do tematów typowych dla SSC. Też mam inne zainteresowania, może nawet bardziej w nich siedzę niż w tych esescowatych. Chodziło mnie o to, że to był kolejny przykład tego, że w Polsce wszystko musi być polityką, ideologią i doktryną i wszędzie się to wciśnie. Otwieram lodówkę, a tam onetusk.

Dobra, tyle.


----------



## nikmin

Din Sevenn said:


> Chodziło mnie o to, że to był kolejny przykład tego, że w Polsce wszystko musi być polityką, ideologią i doktryną i wszędzie się to wciśnie. Otwieram lodówkę, a tam onetusk.
> 
> Dobra, tyle.


:troll:


----------



## rince1

MajKeR_ said:


> Czy ktoś tutaj kogoś obraża?


apulejusz prawie wszystkich :troll:


Anyway, ja jeszcze w kwestii "bana za poglądy". Sformułowanie to przewinęło się tutaj kilka razy, w sposób oczywisty bezzasadnie. 

No bo gdyby zew wypowiedział się był w sposób następujący:


> Uważam że Islam w Europie jest problemem, na tyle poważnym że najlepszym rozwiązaniem byłby zupełny zakaz tej religii. (tu kilka argumentów) Tymczasem europejska lewica nie dość że problemu nie dostrzega, to stara się spełniać każde życzenie muzułmanów zachowując się jak słudzy.


...toby do tej pory cieszył się obecnością na forum, jestem pewien. A poglądy przecież identyczne.

Więc rzeczą jasną jest że nie o poglądy tu chodzi, a o zwykłe chamstwo, i dziwię się ludziom - inteligentnym, wydawało by się - którzy się łapią na wolnosłowną retorykę.


----------



## karaku

Czytam sobie waszą dyskusje i dochodze do wniosku że problemem nie jest wcale dana osoba, poglądy, wypowiedzi, ani podjęte działania administratorów ale żle ukierunkowane i nadmierne emocje od których nie jest wolna żadna ze stron sporu.


----------



## Stiggy

lewandovski said:


> a po drugie to wlasnie dlatego jest taka instytucja jak moderator/administrator, zeby nie bylo kolesiostwa.


Nie rozśmieszaj mnie... :lol:



ps-man said:


> Co jakiś czas księga jest obiektem różnych niepotrzebnych dyskusji, w których pojawia się coraz to więcej adwokatów i obrońców wolności słowa wszelakiego, a zwłaszcza tego w księdze wypowiedzianego.


No wiesz, nie było jeszcze w świecie dyktatury, w której wszyscy by siedzieli cicho. Na szczęście nie było też takiej, która by nie upadła.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

A ja chciałem się poskarzyc na moda który usunął mój filmik z babeczka na stacji pod którym miałem 3 lajki! 

To ograniczanie wolności słowa!!1


----------



## Din Sevenn

@nikmin:
"Ofkoz nie mówię o narzekaniu na lokalne władze "bo nie wybudujom", bo taka "polityka" jest mocno przeca z tematem SSC związana."


----------



## p23szl

Nie zaglądam do wątków religijnych, do Trójmiejskich też nie, więc ciężko mi ocenić całokształt twórczości zew_2. A czytać ponad 5000 postów z samych merytorycznych tematów to ciężkie zadanie.  Ale może dla takich użytkowników dużym stażem i liczbą postów przemyśleć banowanie częściowe (na wątek, podforum) a potem dopiero w ostateczności całkowity Ban? Nie wiem na ile jego chamstwo było widać w wątkach merytorycznych. Ale generalnie dając ban całkowity chcemy pozbyć się postów poniżej poziomu forum. A jeżeli ktoś dotrwał do 5000 postów i siedział na forum od kilku lat nie pozbywamy się też postów wartościowych? "Powyżej poziomu" ?


----------



## Bastian.

Problem w tym że ponoć się nie da dać bana na konkretne wątki czy działy.

A tym którzy uważają że wszelkie wątki polityczne, religijne itp są tu potrzebne bo dzięki nim te tematy nie są rozwlekane po działach właściwych (czy ja je nazwać) mówię: nie macie racji. Chcecie o tym dyskutować to proszę bardzo, znienawidzony przez was onet świetnie się do tego nadaje. Te wątki co trochę wybuchają wywołując awantury. Rozwlekaniu toczących się w nich dyskusji na inne wątki można zapobiegać ucinając takie dyskusje zanim się mocno rozwiną oraz dając ostre kary tym którzy je kontynuują.


----------



## torunczyk

^^Do wątku o Ukrainie kilka osób ma zakaz wstępu. Dość dobrze respektowany. Więc da się.


----------



## demmat

Bo non stop ktoś tam siedzi i pilnuje. Nie może być tak, że w połowie wątków na forum jest warta, która pilnuje czy ktoś może tam pisać czy nie. 

Jak komuś brakuje kultury to banowanie na wątek nie wystarcza. Zaraz znajdzie inny gdzie będzie swoje chamstwo szerzył. Ja rozumiem, że ktoś jest mocno "zaangażowany" w jakiś temat i tam traci nerwy. Wtedy ban na wątek jest sensowny.


----------



## michael_siberia

Jak ktoś ogólnie zachowuje się na forum jak cham, to wystarczy go karać "standardowo" - tj. brigi i bany. Co do "dużej ilości postów merytorycznych" - na międzynarodowym zbanowali byłego moda romanito, który miał kilkadziesiąt tysięcy postów na liczniku.


----------



## p23szl

demmat said:


> Bo non stop ktoś tam siedzi i pilnuje. Nie może być tak, że w połowie wątków na forum jest warta, która pilnuje czy ktoś może tam pisać czy nie.


Ale kto mówi o warcie? Jeżeli technicznie się nie da wystarczy, że przy najbliższej kontroli zobaczymy, że ten nie mógł tu pisać i wtedy nie ma zmiłuj. Kierowców też nikt nie pilnuje czy mogą jeździć (mają prawo jazdy). Jeżdżą i trzymają kciuki by nie zatrzymali do kontroli.  Nawet gdyby ktoś olał zakaz i nadal pisał, ale pisał na tyle ostrożnie by nikt się nie zorientował, że tam pisze. To czemu to przeszkadza? Efekt osiągnięty, poziom jest wyższy 

To jak to w końcu jest? Istnieje techniczna możliwość zablokowania działu forum? (Tematu to rozumiem dżentelmeńska umowa?)



michael_siberia said:


> Jak ktoś ogólnie zachowuje się na forum jak cham, to wystarczy go karać "standardowo" - tj. brigi i bany. Co do "dużej ilości postów merytorycznych" - na międzynarodowym zbanowali byłego moda romanito, który miał kilkadziesiąt tysięcy postów na liczniku.


Ad.1
Z tego co rozumiem to dostał bana, więc jest "standardowo". Chyba, że chodziło o czasowe? 

Ad.2
Nie znam sprawy. (Jak znasz lepiej historię od "moda do bana" ) możesz napisać tutaj lub na PW. 

Ale generalnie nie jestem za banowaniem (tz. permanentne wyrzucanie bez "dłuższej drogi kar") userów z dużym stażem i wkładem forum, z doświadczenia.... kilka forów już "przepisałem" w swoim życiu. Kilka było na prawdę fajnych, a ich "śmierć" zaczynała się od odejść "starszyzny". Zwykle z kilku powodów. Czasami temat forum był taki, że ludzie dorośli i przestali mieć czas na forum (lub po prostu wyrastali). Innym razem sukces zjadał swoich ojców, i powiększone grono moderatorów banowało wszystkich jak leci, i atmosfera spadła, a potem całe forum. 

Tutaj użytkownika słabo znam, bo chodziliśmy po innych "dzielnicach". Z tego co widzę już ktoś odpisał, że podobne posty zdarzały się i w merytorycznych działach. Jednak co do idei na przyszłość, myślę, że dobrym pomysłem jest "wydłużenie" ścieżki do permanentnego bana dla takich userów. Biorąc pod uwagę możliwe banowanie częściowe, jeżeli coś niefajnego koncentruje się np. w Klub Forum, a ogólnie wkład jest duży.


----------



## LubiePiwo

ocsid said:


> Ten buc postował:
> (...)
> naprawdę, nie szkoda tego chama i prostaka.


Na szczęście są na tym forum jeszcze ludzie kulturalni jak Ty :nuts:


----------



## pmaciej7

p23szl said:


> Jednak co do idei na przyszłość, myślę, że dobrym pomysłem jest "wydłużenie" ścieżki do permanentnego bana dla takich userów.


Zew mał co najmniej 5 brigów, z czego po jednym zareagował wyzwiskami na pm. To chyba długa droga do bana?


----------



## p23szl

pmaciej7 said:


> Zew mał co najmniej 5 brigów, z czego po jednym zareagował wyzwiskami na pm. To chyba długa droga do bana?


Nie będę w nieskończoność przedłużał, bo wydaje mis się, że generalnie o co mi chodzi już przekazałem. Jeżeli z tych 5 brigów większość była w Klub Forum. To co z ograniczeniem poruszania się po forum? (inna sprawa to za co te 5 brigów było. itd. sprawy Zew_2 słabo znam więc pisałem również bardziej ogólnie o sytuacjach jak ktoś ma większy staż)

A i mam odpowiedź od moderatora, ale nie mam odpowiedzi czy da się ograniczać, dostęp do Klub Forum (czy innego działu) konkretnemu użytkownikowi?


----------



## Macias123

Czy zew nie mógłby dalej wypowiadać się w wątku trójmiejskim? To bardzo bolesna utrata!


----------



## Hlynur Bjorn

ocsid said:


> Ten buc postował:
> 
> - kierowcy to chamy bo jadą na zielonej strzałce,
> - kierowcy to chamy bo jadą z Gdańska południe do centrum do pracy samochodem,
> - biedniejsi ludzie to chamy bo kupują mieszkania na południu,
> - kto nie mieszka w centrum (Wrzeszcza) to prostak i biedak,
> - on zarabia jak lord a reszta to nomen omen biedak,
> 
> naprawdę, nie szkoda tego chama i prostaka.


Bzdury


----------



## Macias123

To ja się pytam - po co są wątki o tematyce politycznej, skoro nie można wygłaszać swoich poglądów, bo dostaje się bana? Przecież wiadomo, że takie tematy "podgrzewają" emocje.


----------



## wiewior

Mam wrażenie, że w imię wolności słowa i prawa do głoszenia poglądów niektórzy broniliby od zbanowania nawet Hiltlera, Stalina czy Osamę... A już zwłaszcza tego pierwszego, bo miał takie fajne pomysły na budowę dróg.


----------



## Tomczyna

wiewior said:


> Mam wrażenie, że w imię wolności słowa i prawa do głoszenia poglądów niektórzy broniliby od zbanowania nawet Hiltlera, Stalina czy Osamę... A już zwłaszcza tego pierwszego, bo miał takie fajne pomysły na budowę dróg.


Poglądy Kanclerza Rzeszy to raczej spodobały by się kolegom od śmiałych arterii. Czy przypadkiem kolega wiewior nie należy do parafii pw. Św. Przepustowości? 

BTW: To jak z rosyjskim forum, do zamknięcia, czy nie? Stosujemy podwójne standardy, czy nie? Mamy być świętsi od Papieża, bo General Reminder, a innych to nie obowiązuje, bo Jan będzie miał mniej pinionżków z reklam?


----------



## LubiePiwo

wiewior said:


> Mam wrażenie, że w imię wolności słowa i prawa do głoszenia poglądów niektórzy broniliby od zbanowania nawet Hiltlera, Stalina czy Osamę...


Czy w imię wolności słowa nie broniłeś przypadkiem _nawet_ mjarskiego?


----------



## wiewior

Jeżeli nie dostrzegasz różnicy, to mi Cię szczerze żal.


----------



## drugastrona

wiewior said:


> Mam wrażenie, że w imię wolności słowa i prawa do głoszenia poglądów niektórzy broniliby od zbanowania nawet Hiltlera, Stalina czy Osamę... A już zwłaszcza tego pierwszego, bo miał takie fajne pomysły na budowę dróg.


Wspomniałeś o Hitlerze = przegrywasz dyskusję.


----------



## Macias123

wiewior said:


> Jeżeli nie dostrzegasz różnicy, to mi Cię szczerze żal.


czyli sytuacji zewa nie mozna porównać do mjarskiego, ale zewa mozna porównać do Hitlera?hno:


----------



## 625

ocsid said:


> - kierowcy to chamy bo jadą na zielonej strzałce,
> - kierowcy to chamy bo jadą z Gdańska południe do centrum do pracy samochodem,
> - biedniejsi ludzie to chamy bo kupują mieszkania na południu,
> - kto nie mieszka w centrum (Wrzeszcza) to prostak i biedak,
> - on zarabia jak lord a reszta to nomen omen biedak,


Niestety, tak było. Jeśli komuś mało, to niech poczyta historię jego aktywności w wątku o mieszkaniówce, gdzie samotnie bronił pośredników i banków


----------



## Macias123

625 said:


> Niestety, tak było. Jeśli komuś mało, to niech poczyta historię jego aktywności w wątku o mieszkaniówce, gdzie samotnie bronił pośredników i banków


wyrażał swoje poglądy, ale nie w taki sposób. Po za tym jeżeli mowimy o jego działalności, to mówmy o całości. W wątku trójmiejskim pisał merytorycznie. Był nawet autorem niektórych tematów np. rewitalizacji Wrzeszcza.

I co z tego, ze bronił banków? Chyba każdy ma prawo do swojego zdania? Chyba, ze na SSC panują reguły, ze każdy ma prawo do swojego zdania pod warunkiem, że jest ono zbieżne ze zdaniem niektorych osób?

A czy porównanie do Hitlera jest lepsze, niż obrona banków?

Czy wyzywanie od buca przez ocsid jest w porządku?


----------



## drugastrona

625 said:


> Niestety, tak było. Jeśli komuś mało, to niech poczyta historię jego aktywności w wątku o mieszkaniówce, gdzie samotnie bronił pośredników i banków


No to faktycznie całe szczęście, że go zbanowałeś hno: W końcu działalność pośredników i banków jest nielegalna w cywilizowanym świecie.


----------



## 625

Macias123 said:


> I co z tego, ze bronił banków? Chyba każdy ma prawo do swojego zdania? Chyba, ze na SSC panują reguły, ze każdy ma prawo do swojego zdania pod warunkiem, że jest ono zbieżne ze zdaniem niektorych osób?


Nic, nieważne. Źle się wyraziłem, oczywiście chodziło o jego ataki na biedniejszych w tym wątku, gdzie przy okazji bronił pośredników.


----------



## swierq85

Miał prawo bronić kogo chciał Korwina, ONR, czy Różowej alternatywy, nie widzę w tym żadnego przestępstwa, poza tym, że miał swój, może ekstrawagancki, czy ekscentryczny, ale światopogląd, i chociaż to absolutnie drugi biegun i się z nim nie zgadzałem jak większość, to nie uważam, by było to sprzeczne z regulaminem, co najwyżej z naszym osądem moralnym, poglądami, ale właśnie o nie spierać się tutaj przyszliśmy, więc nie ma sensu zamykać ust, nawet niepopularnym poglądom, zawsze są ludzie, którzy tak myślą i on ich jakoś reprezentuje. 

Ale ten post jest o czymś innym, bo do samego zewa nie mam zamiaru wracać. Szokuje mnie inny fakt: forum jest czymś społecznym i tutaj mamy dwie opcje, dobrą i rozwojową, w mojej ocenie, gdy niezbędne ciało zarządzająco-doradcze WSŁUCHUJE SIĘ w głos moderowanych, ton i tembr dyskusji, w taki sposób, by uczynić zadość woli moderowanych. Tutaj jest coraz częściej odwrotnie, i to nie wróży dobrze, bo choć ewidentnie widać, że moderowani chcą powrotu usera, moderacja robi odwrotnie, pokazując plecy dyskutantom i decydując za siebie, a nie userów, którzy jak widać, chcą z nim dyskutować, przez co moderacja już nie nadaje tonu dyskusji, ale ją zniekształca, układa z tylko sobie wiadomym wyobrażeniem i przede wszystkim pokazuje władzę, gdzie ten jeden głos liczy się więcej od kilkudziesięciu. Użytkownicy nie mają wtedy poczucia uczciwości dyskusji i równych praw w jej tworzeniu i stawiają jeszcze większy opór, bo coś zostaje narzucone wbrew woli, jednostronnym osądem. Opór jest słuszny, po od jakiegoś czasu polaryzują się tutaj pozycje userzy kontra moderacja, czemu wcale nie sprzyjają takie jednostronne decyzje, co więcej, niestety - i z przykrością to pisze, bo liczyłem, że będzie inaczej - np. bardzo lubiany i szanowany przeze mnie i innych Ps-Man, nowy moderator już się w tę linię wpisuje, nie próbując nawet zakwestionować, w imię źle pojętej solidarności, takiej a nie innej decyzji, a nie wierzę, że szczerze wszyscy moderatorzy się z podobnymi decyzjami wydawanymi wzajemnie przez siebie zgadzają. To też niedobre, bo tworzy obozy, zamiast nawet wbrew własnemu interesowi (jak właściwie wszyscy tutaj broniąc bzdur pisanych przez zewa w imię po prostu swobody wypowiedzi i braku jednostronnych decyzji co do bycia/niebycia jakiegoś głosu tutaj) bronić zewa, nawet nie mając z jego poglądami nic wspólnego, ale dlatego, że decyzja była jednostronna, autorytatywna i po prostu niezgodna z wolą innych. 

Reasumując - problem nie jest w bzdurach pisanych przez zewa, jakiś tu można przeczytać pełno w całym klubie od różnych userów, tylko autorytatywnej, jednostronnej i niezgodnej z interesem forum i userów decyzji o wygaszeniu tego konta, i tworzeniu absurdalnej sytuacji trochę jak obecnie wierni kontra episkopat, gdzie nikt nie słucha już nikogo, tylko powstają jakieś dwa opozycyjne szańce. Moderacja chce pokazać co może, ile może i że nie musi nic, a userzy, tracą w ogóle poczucie sensu działania, współpracy, zgłaszania się, czy w ogóle poczucie autorytetu i sensu funkcjonowania tej instytucji, która coraz bardziej czasem jest dla samej siebie, a nie userów. 

Ps. kwestia regulaminu - nie wiem czy ktoś jeszcze oszukuje się co do faktu, że jest tylko parawanem pozwalającym uzasadnić i legitymizować, tę czy inną dyskusyjną decyzję, 

Długo, ale po dłuższej obserwacji tej dyskusji i paru wcześniejszych, widzę, że tak to wygląda właśnie hno:

W skrócie, chodzi o to, że userzy chcą sobie sami dobierać dyskutantów, a nie żeby sztucznie selekcjonowała ich zgodnie z własnym wyobrażeniem moderacja, a jak widać user zew miał grono swoich dyskutantów i osób, które ceniły jego obecność i mimo jego bzdur, dalej oczekują jego obecności tutaj, bo ktoś z zewnątrz, autorytatywnie, wyrwał im kogoś z ich kręgu, mającego swoją dynamikę i homeostazę, i nawet ze swoimi ekstrawagancjami pasował pozostałym.


----------



## ocsid

Macias123 said:


> Czy wyzywanie od buca przez ocsid jest w porządku?


Nie nazwałem czarnego białym, tylko w dosadny sposób opisałem rzeczywistość.


----------



## Macias123

ocsid said:


> Nie nazwałem czarnego białym, tylko w dosadny sposób określiłem, jak jest.


Tak, to każdy moze sie bronić. Również osoba, o której dyskutujemy. I żeby byla jasność też czesto się nie zgadzałem z zew2, ale uważam, ze to co się dzieje jest zwyczajnie niesprawiedliwe.


----------



## lewandovski

apulejusz said:


> nienawidzę murzynów, arabów, gejów i lesbijek a jeszcze bardziej zwyroli, którzy w swych związkach homoniewiadomo pragną dzieci





apulejusz said:


> ...zaczynacie zjadać własny ogon dlatego żegnam was





apulejusz said:


> Właśnie dlatego zabieram, bo został wykasowany.


co ten user robi jeszcze na tym forum?


----------



## demmat

MajKeR_ said:


> Jako zdeklarowany agnostyk, osoba, która uciekła od Kościoła świadomie i czerpiąca z tego sporą satysfakcję, nigdy się na coś takiego nie zgodzę.
> 
> Twoje stwierdzenie jest zawoalowaną definicją pseudopoprawności politycznej, która zyskuje na popularności w różnych postępowych kręgach. Coś w stylu, że srać we własne gniazdo to proszę, ale nigdzie na zewnątrz. Już abstrahując od tego, że logika nakazuje robić na odwrót (jeśli w ogóle, bo lepiej robić to tak, jak cywilizowani ludzie, czyli tak, żeby nikomu nie wadzić), nie ma to nic wspólnego z poprawnością sensu stricte, której ogólnie zdajesz się hołdować.
> 
> Glicek to dość zręcznie nazywał: postempactwo. Przy całym moim sprzeciwie wobec jego poglądów.


Zupełnie nie zrozumiałeś sensu mojej wypowiedzi, szczególnie w stosunku do posta, który cytowałem. 

Dostaje się kościołowi dzisiaj bardzo mocno, ale za konkretne działania bądź zaniechania. Sporo jest tych działań i zaniechań (nałożyły się przez wiele lat milczenia), więc krytyka też jest spora (może za ostra, może nie, nie miejsce na dywagacje). To jest palący problem i dla wielu Polaków bardzo istotny, bo dotykający ich osobiście. 

Porównywanie więc krytyki kościoła do małej krytyki złych zachowań poszczególnych muzułmanów, wspólnot, czy państw muzułmańskich jest bezsensowne, bo to nie jest po pierwsze palący, po drugie prawie nas niedotyczący, po trzecie nie tak bardzo istotny problem. Więc w interesie wszystkich jest to, żeby krytyka była skupiona bardziej w jedną stronę, a nie inną. I tylko o to mi chodziło. Nie ma tutaj ukrytej poprawności politycznej, bo ta instytucja jest zupełnie nie dla mnie. Uważam tylko, że jak ktoś g wie, to nie powinien się wypowiadać, a już na pewno nie negatywnie. I jeżeli niechęć do pojawiania się takich niepopartych niczym negatywnych wypowiedzi uważasz za poprawność polityczną, to trudno. Ja uważam to za kulturę wypowiedzi (brak wypowiedzi też może być kulturą) i za zdrowy rozsądek.

A co do tego, że powinno się swoje chwalić, to ja jestem odmiennego zdanie. Właśnie konstruktywna krytyka i wyszukiwanie wad może cokolwiek zmienić (oczywiście jeżeli chce się coś zmienić). Im więcej wad się znajdzie, tym więcej można wyeliminować. Udawanie, że my jesteśmy wspaniali, a wszyscy w koło są źli (co jest domeną wielu organizacji narodowych) powoduje powiększenie się wad i pogorszenie się państwa. Lepszy efekt może więc spowodować niezadowolenie niż samozachwyt. Jednak oczywiście nie można eliminować dobrego pijaru, bo on też jest bardzo ważny.


----------



## apulejusz

ixs said:


> +10 do bezczelnosci.
> Ale, ze na problemie kolegi i ogolnym zamieszaniu chcesz sie postawic w roli meczennika + wybic na nietykalnosc to tez ciekawe.


 Ciekawa teoria, tylko widzisz to forum nie ma ze mnie większego pożytku, bo ani się zbytnio nie udzielam, ani nie zamieszczam żdnych fotorelacji ani specjalnie nie mam w wielu temtach nic mądrego do powiedzenia ale są osoby, które to wszystko robią i właśnie zew_2 był jedną z nich. Dla mnie najkorzystniejsza sytuacja jest wtedy, kiedy takich osób przybywa a nie ubywa wtedy jest dyskusja, którą chętnie sobie czytam dlatego postawiłem wszystko co mam na szali, czyli tylko swój staż w imię obrony tego pluralizmu. Są tu opcje, które ponad wszysto muszą udowodnić swoje racje innym zabijając dyskusję, czyniąc temu forum krzywdę, ale nie na tym to wszystko polega. To forum było kiedyś naprawdę inne i moja walka w obronie zew_2 jest walką również w obronie przyszłych osób o kontrowersyjnych i ostrych poglądach, których jest tu coraz mniej a na ich mniejsce wchodzą mdłe i nudne osoby niosące "miłość i sprawiedliwość" przy pomocy miecza. Jeżeli wszystko to co wcześniej napisałem w poprzednich postach choć w najmniejszym stopniu zapobiegnie usuwaniu wartościowych userów w przyszłości, to mój cel będzie osiągnięty, bo będę miał co czytać w przyszłości a że apulejusz dostanie bana, to co z tego skoro nie ma nic ciekawego do powiedzenia a tylko czyta ciekawe rzeczy więc sposób by czytać dalej zawsze znajdzie tylko musi być co czytać...


----------



## Stiggy

Tomczyna said:


> BTW: To jak z rosyjskim forum, do zamknięcia, czy nie? Stosujemy podwójne standardy, czy nie?


Tyle razy to już było klepane... TAK, STOSUJEMY PODWÓJNE STANDARDY. Najważnieszje, żeby hajs z reklam się zgadzał. A później oczywiście w wątku "100 lat planowania" nie zapominamy o krytyce i wyśmiewaniu "polskiego grajdoła", który wyrósł na podobnej mentalności.

Edit: Właśnie, może przy okazji dowiemy się jakie działania zostały podjęte przez polską moderację/administrację w związku z tym, co przez cały 2014 rok działo się na rosyjskim forum? Jeśli tutaj to offtop, to można przenieść do "Księgi skarg i wniosków".


----------



## rince1

apulejusz said:


> To forum było kiedyś naprawdę inne i moja walka w obronie zew_2 jest walką również w obronie przyszłych osób o kontrowersyjnych i ostrych poglądach,


Ja na przykład, i myślę że większość użytkowników forum wliczając moderację, nie mam nic przeciwko osobom o kontrowersyjnych i ostrych poglądach, gdyż ich obecność wzbogaca forum. Kwestia jest taka, żeby te osoby dyskutowały, a nie rzucały chamskimi tekstami, bo chamskie teksty forum z kolei zubażają.

Niestety, wydaje się że występuje statystyczna korelacja między posiadaniem pewnego rodzaju ostrych i kontrowersyjnych poglądów a rzucaniem chamskimi tekstami. To przykre, bo uniemożliwia sensowną dyskusję z takimi poglądami.

Osoby spełniające tę korelację mają zaś skłonność do wchodzenia do wątków, robienia w nich syfu, a następnie domagają się poszanowania ich prawa do robienia syfu w taki sposób jak im się to podoba, zaś działania zmierzające do opanowania sytuacji uważają za dyskryminację.
Hm, za co to się krytykuje europejskich muzułmanów tak bardzo?..


A, jeszcze podwójne standardy. Otóż jeśli nie zauważyliście ludzie, podfora na SSC są autonomiczne i polscy moderatorzy nie mają kompetencji związanych z forum rosyjskim. Więc narzekanie na podwójne standardy do Jana na skrzynkę, bo tu jest ewidentnie zły adres. Swoją drogą nie wątpię że byłby istny banfeast gdyby 625 dostał władzę nad putinowcami, wystarczy przypomnieć akcję z masowymi banami dla Niemców spamujących jakiś tam konkurs fotograficzny czas jakiś temu.


----------



## Stiggy

To zależy jakie kto ma podejście. Jeśli takie jak ty, czyli "Przecież tu się nic nie da zrobić, a poza tym to nie nasze podwórko." to jak najbardziej jest to dobry adres na takie zarzuty. Natomiast jeśli jakieś działania zostały podjęte, to warto byłoby się dowiedzieć jakie. Bo że były nieskuteczne to już wszyscy wiemy.


----------



## zbieraj

Multikonto *WB2010*?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1189485


----------



## Macias123

Nie ma sie co oszukiwać. Mamy podwójne standardy tutaj. Jeśli nie, to niech moderator się odnośnie do linków, które były wcześniej. Przypominam:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92329010&postcount=8220

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=92363210&postcount=8236

Himalaje obłudy.


----------



## p1otr3k1712

Alkuin rzekłby w tej sytuacji: vox populi, vox Dei.

Forum jest jak zakładam stworzone dla użytkowników, a moderatorzy powinni jedynie nadzorować jego funkcjonowanie. Jeżeli grupa docelowa chce powrotu zew'a, to zew winien wrócić. Przesłanki bana budzą kontrowersje. Ponadto jak wskazał Asinus - dotychczas zew dostał tylko jednego brig'a w wątku merytorycznym.

Czy to jest zatem ogromna przeszłość 'kryminalna', która dyskwalifikuje go jako użytkownika niniejszego forum?


----------



## 625

Stiggy said:


> Edit: Właśnie, może przy okazji dowiemy się jakie działania zostały podjęte przez polską moderację/administrację w związku z tym, co przez cały 2014 rok działo się na rosyjskim forum? Jeśli tutaj to offtop, to można przenieść do "Księgi skarg i wniosków".


Mam przeczytać całe rosyjskie forum? Nie kpij.



Macias123 said:


> Czy admin może być tak uprzejmy i odnieść się do tej sytuacji?


Gdyby zew_2 nie miał takiego stażu i postów merytorycznych, wyleciałby już dawno.



swierq85 said:


> Miał prawo bronić kogo chciał Korwina, ONR, czy Różowej alternatywy, nie widzę w tym żadnego przestępstwa, poza tym, że miał swój, może ekstrawagancki, czy ekscentryczny, ale światopogląd, i chociaż to absolutnie drugi biegun i się z nim nie zgadzałem jak większość, to nie uważam, by było to sprzeczne z regulaminem.


Prosiłem, nie komentuj już tego. Regulamin jasno mówi, że nie wolno atakować za religię.


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Regulamin mówi też: "Re-registering is not allowed. No exceptions".


----------



## 625

drugastrona said:


> ^^ Regulamin mówi też: "Re-registering is not allowed. No exceptions".


Tak. I dlatego konsultujemy to z Janem.


----------



## ojjojoj

pmaciej7 said:


> Zew mał co najmniej 5 brigów, z czego po jednym zareagował wyzwiskami na pm. To chyba długa droga do bana?


Brigi które mi sam dałeś w sytuacjach gdy brakowało ci argumentów w dyskusji albo moje wypowiedzi nie były zgodne z twoim punktem widzenia jak np. w wątku o tunelu w Świnoujściu. Brigi opisane jako "spam" bo moje argumenty i opinie są odmienne. Mogłeś dać nawet 10 brigów za błędy stylistyczne - to byłby argument za banem zew_2 miał 15 brigów!

Jeden raz mnie poniosło za co dostałem briga gdy wam pojechałem za bezpodstawne kasowanie moich postów w sytuacji gdy nie były zgodne z waszą wizją świata i to był jedyny brig na jaki zasłużyłem przez całą moją obecność na forum.

Jeszcze krótki komentarz dt. niby naśmiewania się z biednych, obronie banków i pośredników - to są tylko wasze kompleksy i subiektywny sposób odbierania opinii. Większość wyciągniętych w stosunku do mnie uwag po banie to wyssane z palca bzdury. Proszę wskażcie te posty w których to robię skoro twierdzicie że coś takiego zrobiłem.


----------



## Macias123

*625*

czy możesz się odnieść jeszcze do pomysłu banowania tylko w niektórych wątkach?

Czy dałoby radę wprowadzić banowanie czasowe np. na rok?


----------



## drugastrona

^^ 625, To może z tej okazji można by oficjalnie napisać notkę, że regulamin obowiązuje bez wyjątków, z wyjątkiem wyjątków? Słabe jest zasłanianie się regulaminem w jednej sprawie, a w drugiej robienie wyjątku od regulaminu.


----------



## 625

Macias123 said:


> *625*
> 
> czy możesz się odnieść jeszcze do pomysłu banowania tylko w niektórych wątkach?
> 
> Czy dałoby radę wprowadzić banowanie czasowe np. na rok?


1. Jest to możliwe, jeśli będzie specjalny moderator dedykowany pilnowaniu tego wątku i tych userów. Nie mamy na to czasu.
2. Ależ to istnieje, w przypadkach rokujących poprawę. Ten nie rokuje:



ojjojoj said:


> Jeszcze krótki komentarz dt. niby naśmiewania się z biednych, obronie banków i pośredników - to są tylko wasze kompleksy i subiektywny sposób odbierania opinii.





drugastrona said:


> ^^ 625, To może z tej okazji można by oficjalnie napisać notkę, że regulamin obowiązuje bez wyjątków, z wyjątkiem wyjątków? Słabe jest zasłanianie się regulaminem w jednej sprawie, a w drugiej robienie wyjątku od regulaminu.


Od wczoraj jesteś na forum, czy po prostu sam sobie zaprzeczasz, prosząc o wyjątek od regulaminu, jednocześnie domagając się jego drakońskiego stosowania?


----------



## Macias123

625 said:


> 1. Jest to możliwe, jeśli będzie specjalny moderator dedykowany pilnowaniu tego wątku i tych userów. Nie mamy na to czasu.
> 2. Ależ to istnieje, w przypadkach rokujących poprawę. Ten nie rokuje


1. Czyli potrzeba więcej moderatorów.
2. Skoro dostał "dożywocie", to nie wiesz czy się nie poprawi w przyszłości, bo jak? Więc nie wiadomo czy nie rokuje. Nawet przestępcy skazani na długie więzienie mają szansę na wyjście wcześniej za dobre sprawowanie.


----------



## MichalJ

Co wy z tym dożywociem? Bany też wygasają, jak im się w spokoju na to pozwoli.


----------



## apulejusz

Czy nie można zrobić jednego wyjątku od regulaminu na multikonto tylko i wyłącznie w przypadku działów tzw luźnotematycznych, czy też podwyższonego ryzyka??? Otóż co mam na myśli. Ustalamy działy w których można by się tylko wypowiadać posiadając drugie konto, ale z tym samym nickiem , lecz dopiskiem HP, czyli załóżmy zakładam drugie konto apulejuszHP i tylko pod tym kontem mógłbym się wypowiadać w ustalonych wcześniej działach nie ryzykując banem na drugim koncie, które nazwijmy je byłoby tym merytorycznym. Skoro macie za mało modów a nie ma technicznych możliwości bana na wątek to jest jedyna opcja. Druga sprawa ta cała dyskusja i wzajemne oskarżenia będą ciągnąć się w nieskończoność więc wykasujmy sobie pamięć z ostatnich pięciu dni łącznie z banem dla zewa i dalej udawajmy, że się kochamy a może wtedy uda wam się wyciszyć waszą wtopę z tak niesłuszną decyzją jak ten ban.


----------



## 625

apulejusz said:


> Ustalamy działy w których można by się tylko wypowiadać posiadając drugie konto, ale z tym samym nickiem , lecz dopiskiem HP, czyli załóżmy zakładam drugie konto apulejuszHP i tylko pod tym kontem mógłbym się wypowiadać w ustalonych wcześniej działach nie ryzykując banem na drugim koncie, które nazwijmy je byłoby tym merytorycznym.


To się nazywa rozszczepienie osobowości. A ta dyskusja jest coraz weselsza.


----------



## krystiand

Macias123 said:


> znowu po cichu i tajemnie? Nie możesz napisać za co konkretnie, a nie tak tajnie? Skoro już banujecie, co piszcie za co konkretnie, a nie sąd kapturowy.


Zajrzyj do drugiej księgi z łaski swojej.

A i jak nie znasz specyfiki wojenki bydgosko-toruńskiej to możesz nie zrozumieć.


----------



## Macias123

krystiand said:


> Zajrzyj do drugiej księgi z łaski swojej.
> 
> A i jak nie znasz specyfiki wojenki bydgosko-toruńskiej to możesz nie zrozumieć.


 ok, dziękuję za informacje


----------



## janex_wwa

drugastrona said:


> Śmieszne, jak dzieciak w piaskownicy: najpierw wypluje swoje, a potem zatyka uszy, żeby nie usłyszeć odpowiedzi :lol: Twoja sprawa.
> 
> Mnie nie zależy na karze dla janexa ani dla decapiteda, tak samo jak nie zależało mi na karze dla zewa, bo ogólnie jestem wyluzowany, mam duży dystans do siebie i do świata. Nie znoszę jedynie niesprawiedliwości, kolesiostwa, hipokryzji i klapek na oczach (no, może jeszcze coś by się znalazło). Janex mi krzywdy nie zrobił, podobnie zew2, bo pisanie w necie to pisanie w necie, a nie realne czyny, robienie komuś krzywdy w rzeczywistości. Ale zew2 został wyrzucony, a janex nie, chociaż jak dla mnie przegiął bardziej (moja subiektywna ocena). Martin mimo multikonta wciąż tutaj postuje ("no exceptions" :lol, a w czym on jest lepszy od zew2? Też wyleciał z forum za coś, ale nazakładał multum kont i w końcu go przywrócono. Żeby nie było - nie zależy mi na tym, żeby martin wyleciał, ale tak by było sprawiedliwie, chociaż, co sam 625 napisał - nie ma sprawiedliwości na tym forum.
> I dlatego wolałbym już, żeby moderatorzy nie bawili się w szopki, wyrzucając kogoś z forum, bo i tak mogą wyrzucić każdego z dowolnego powodu i bez powodu i wszelkie dyskusje w tym wątku są tak naprawdę bezprzedmiotowe. Po prostu bez sensu 625 dał cytaty "winy" zew2 i sprowokował dyskusję, bo może sobie zbanować każdego, np. mnie, bo mnie nie lubi, co jest zgodne z regulaminem.


Skoro wykopano z szafy ten mój archiwalny wyskok, ośmielę się zabrać głos  Wypowiadanie się na temat swojej sprawy nie jest może zbyt obiektywne, no ale wydaje mi się, że jest kilka neutralnych czynników różnicujących wagę przewinienia mojego, oraz przewinienia (przewinień) zewa.

Owszem to, że wówczas przegiąłem, jest sprawą oczywistą. Można się też spierać, czy język użyty przeze mnie był lub nie był ostrzejszy niż słownictwo, które w swoich postach zawierał zew. Przy wymierzaniu kary bierze sie jednak pod uwagę cały kontekst sytuacji, jak i też historię danej osoby. W przypadku zewa było to kilka(naście?) postów o chamskim i pogardliwym tonie, w dodatku miał on "na koncie" 5 brigów. Nie mam zamiaru analizować czy były one słuszne czy nie, generalnie jednak nie mam powodu by wątpić we właściwość ówczesnych decyzji moderacji (bo niby czemu?). Na tym forum trzeba się naprawdę postarać, by będąc "zasłużonym" użytkownikiem z długą historią na forum i z tysiącami postów na liczniku zasłużyć na briga, jemu się to udało. Jak pisał Asinus, już wcześniej dyskutowano też nad tym, czy go banować, więc czysty to on nie był i jechał na "rezerwie tolerancji".

W moim przypadku był to jeden post - owszem, był delikatnie mówiąc chamski i nie powinienem używać takiego słownictwa. Na swoje usprawiedliwienie mogę tylko dodać, że wtedy emocje w temacie o Euro udzieliły się wielu osobom, mnie jak widać bardziej, gdyż jak pamiętam dałem się nabrać na tanią manipulację na gazeta.pl. Nie brnąłem jednak dalej w tą opinię, przyznałem się do błędu zarówno w wątku o Euro2012, jak również tutaj w księdze, gdzie przeprosiłem i wyraziłem skruchę  Owszem, ktoś może napisać co z tego, zachowałem się chamsko i powinienem ponieść konsekwencje. Szczerze mówiąc gdy już opadły emocje liczyłem się z tym, że dostane parę dni briga, ale skończyło się na ostrzeżeniu od 625. Oczywiście możliwe, że skończyłoby się to inaczej gdybym był nowicjuszem bez merytorycznego wkładu na forum, ale co w tym dziwnego? Wtedy byłem na forum już piąty rok, wcześniej chyba nie wszczynałem żadnych kłótni na forum, miałem na koncie 6000 postów "merytorycznych", wrzucałem sporo fotorelacji itp, więc moderacja mnie znała i jak widać uznano, że ten mój post można traktować jako jednorazowy wyskok, który można załatwić ostrzeżeniem. Za co oczywiście jestem wdzięczny 

Aczkolwiek props dla LubiePiwo, że trzyma w zakładkach takie materiały, czuję sie zaszczycony


----------



## swierq85

Nie masz co się czuć zaszczycony. On ma na każdego już niezłą teczkę. Szafa Lesiaka się chowa :troll:


----------



## barbapapa

Zaintrygowały mnie wpisy w wątkach trójmiejskich, dotyczące Zewa. Dlatego tu zajrzałem i przeczytałem sobie wpisy z dzisiaj. Nie wyrobiłem sobie zdania na temat bana dla Zewa. Ale muszę powiedzieć, że ogólnie jestem pod dużym wrażeniem tego, co można zrobić z regulaminem. 

Jednak poniższe zdanie szczególnie zwróciło moją uwagę.



Asinus said:


> Krótko pisząc, Zew_2 w tematach o urbanistyce i inwestycjach był czystą emanacją linii ideowej prezentowanej przez nasze forum, a ukształtowanej przez kultowe wątki w dziale "Architektura i Urbanistyka".


Nasze forum doczekało się własnej linii ideowej? Oficjalnie? Byłem przekonany, że forum to miejsce wymiany idei, a nie prezentowania/utrwalania/opiewania tej jedynie słusznej. Asinusie, proszę, napisz że to jedynie przejęzyczenie.


----------



## markus1234

demmat said:


> A może jeszcze poproś od Markusa o zestawienie przekleństw Decapitateda z 6 lat działalności forumowej, może i jemu się*dostanie..


Tutaj mam

Tobie tez coś wtedy napisał (pierwszy link z góry)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=118467621&postcount=14937

No i klasyk (polityka poza PHP=brig)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=118432926&postcount=14923


----------



## Asinus

Gdzie napisałem, że oficjalnie? Nie _de iure_ tylko _de facto_. Na bazie polskiego skyscrapercity powstała poważna część środowiska ruchów miejskich, dzięki którym powyższe tematy zaczęły coraz mocniej przebijać się do opinii publicznej. To jest kwestia obiektywna.


----------



## barbapapa

Asinus said:


> Gdzie napisałem, że oficjalnie? Nie _de iure_ tylko _de facto_. Na bazie polskiego skyscrapercity powstała poważna część środowiska ruchów miejskich, dzięki którym powyższe tematy zaczęły coraz mocniej przebijać się do opinii publicznej. To jest kwestia obiektywna.


Z mojej strony padło pytanie, nie zarzut. Twoja wypowiedź mnie zaniepokoiła. Bo jeżeli forum jest miejscem wymiany myśli, to moderatorzy są strażnikami porządku (czytaj regulaminu). Natomias gdyby forum miało mieć własną linię ideową, to moderatorzy chcąc lub nie, stają się strażnikami idei. A wówczas regulamin staje się tylko narzędziem. Bo przecież 'dajcie człowieka, a paragraf się znnajdzie' to nic nowego. Jak blisko takiego stanu jesteśmy?


----------



## Macias123

barbapapa said:


> Bo przecież 'dajcie człowieka, a paragraf się znnajdzie' to nic nowego. Jak blisko takiego stanu jesteśmy?


zdecydowanie za blisko


----------



## wiewior

Za blisko to byliśmy przy banowaniu mjarskiego, którego poglądy nie są zgodne z linią ideową forum. Teraz jest to po prostu pozbycie się z forum człowieka, którego kultura pozostawia wiele do życzeniam i który zieje nienawiścią do każdego, kto jest inny niż on.


----------



## Muczi

barbapapa said:


> Z mojej strony padło pytanie, nie zarzut. Twoja wypowiedź mnie zaniepokoiła. Bo jeżeli forum jest miejscem wymiany myśli, to moderatorzy są strażnikami porządku (czytaj regulaminu). Natomias gdyby forum miało mieć własną linię ideową, to moderatorzy chcąc lub nie, stają się strażnikami idei. A wówczas regulamin staje się tylko narzędziem. Bo przecież 'dajcie człowieka, a paragraf się znnajdzie' to nic nowego. Jak blisko takiego stanu jesteśmy?


Ale przecież taki stan jest od początków forum. Nie zapomnę, jak z 5 lat temu napisałem coś w PHP odnośnie stoczni, dostałem wiadomość od th, że mam 24h na wyjaśnienie dlaczego kłamie. Napisałem, dlaczego od razu takie ostre zarzuty, poza tym jak ktoś komuś zarzuca kłamstwo, to wypadałoby podać jakieś argumenty. Odpowiedź była "nic nie muszę, czas leci". Wysłałem więc linka do artykułu, w którym było coś na ten temat i mnie przekonało (serio nie pamiętam o co dokładnie chodziło, bo nawet już link nie działa). W każdym razie taką miałem OPINIĘ na ten temat, na podstawie artykułu. W odpowiedzi dostałem "kpisz" i tydzień bringa. Od tamtej pory nie wchodzę w żadne wątki polityczne/religijne itp. bo zwyczajnie nie ma sensu. Każdy kto ma inne zdanie jest od razu zgnojony  Co ciekawe, jeśli jest temat np. kibiców, katolików, prawicowców to można jechać jak Fred na dinozaurze, w innych przypadkach jest się rasistą, homofobem itd. Piszę to jako nie-kibic,nie-katolik,nie-pisowiec, jedynie takie przemyślenie na temat jedynie słusznej linii jaka się przewija na forum. A co do samego forum, to też mam wrażenie, że coś się popsuło, kiedyś było więcej merytorycznych dyskusji, szczególnie w wątkach ekonomicznych, które teraz są tak nudne i przewidywalne, że aż szkoda gadać


----------



## Adolf Warski

torunczyk said:


> Zew2 został zbanowany co stronę za coś innego. Raz za rasism, ksenofobię, nienawiść do innej grupy wyznaniowej (niepotrzebne skreślić), raz za kilka brigów, raz za całokształt, w końcu z bliżej nieokreślonego powodu dla ktorego mod uznał jego pobyt na forum za szkodliwy.


Poczytaj sobie jakieś podstawową pozycję z prawa karnego i ujrzysz analogię. Zew2 został ukarany za konkretny czyn, w postaci agresywnych postów przeciwko islamowi, reszta argumentów miała wpływ na wymiar kary.
Poprzednie liczne brigi były trochę potraktowane jak zawieszenie kary. A teraz nastąpiło jej odwieszenie (per analogiam art. 75 § 2. kk).



Macias123 said:


> już skończcie z tymi porównaniami do sądu i prawa. To nie ma odzwierciedlenia tutaj, chociażby ze względy na to, że na tym forum oskarżony nie może się bronić, bo od razu jest banowany.


Wiecie co, wielu z was by się naprawdę zdziwiło tym, jak wygląda system prawa polskiego. Nie ma w nim krzty automatyzmu, jak się niektórym wydaje.
Sąd może umorzyć warunkowo postępowanie, może zawiesić wykonanie kary, mo że odstąpić od wymierzenia kary na rzecz środka karnego, w określonych warunkach musi umorzyć postępowanie z uwagi na znikomą szkodliwość, może czasem odstąpić od wymierzenia kary albo nawet ją nadzwyczajnie obostrzyć...
A wszystko to w sytuacji, gdy przestępstwo jest konkretnie zapisane w kodeksie!

Jako że równość polega na tym, że równo traktujemy przypadki równe, nierówno - nierówne. A czyn jest konkretny, a nie abstrakcyjny.


----------



## Adolf Warski

barbapapa said:


> A wówczas regulamin staje się tylko narzędziem. Bo przecież 'dajcie człowieka, a paragraf się znnajdzie' to nic nowego. Jak blisko takiego stanu jesteśmy?





Macias123 said:


> zdecydowanie za blisko


Czy za porównywanie SSC/FPW do systemu totalitarnego (ww. powiedzenie jest identyfikowane z jednym z jego najbardziej zbrodniczych przedstawicieli) mogą posypać się ostrzeżenia?

Wnoszę o tak łagodny wymiar kary, jako że oskarżeni działali w mniemaniu, że nie przekraczają granic wolności słowa.


----------



## Woo_leo

wiewior said:


> Za blisko to byliśmy przy banowaniu mjarskiego, którego poglądy nie są zgodne z linią ideową forum. Teraz jest to po prostu pozbycie się z forum człowieka, którego kultura pozostawia wiele do życzeniam i który* zieje nienawiścią do każdego, kto jest inny niż on.*














Adolf Warski said:


> Czy za porównywanie SSC/FPW do systemu totalitarnego (ww. powiedzenie jest identyfikowane z jednym z jego najbardziej zbrodniczych przedstawicieli) mogą posypać się ostrzeżenia?
> 
> Wnoszę o tak łagodny wymiar kary, jako że oskarżeni działali w mniemaniu, że nie przekraczają granic wolności słowa.


o, a propos. Był parę postów temu taki co podjął temat Hitlera, Stalina i Osamy. Zgadnijmy kto


----------



## Macias123

Adolf Warski said:


> Czy za porównywanie SSC/FPW do systemu totalitarnego (ww. powiedzenie jest identyfikowane z jednym z jego najbardziej zbrodniczych przedstawicieli) mogą posypać się ostrzeżenia?
> 
> Wnoszę o tak łagodny wymiar kary, jako że oskarżeni działali w mniemaniu, że nie przekraczają granic wolności słowa.


To może powołamy biegłego, żeby orzekł czy doszło do naruszenia regulaminu SSC.

słuchaj, nie jesteś w sądzie. Juz nie popisuj się wiedzą prawniczą.


Przypominam, że to nie ja porównywałem tutaj do Hitlera.


----------



## ps-man

Macias123 said:


> Przypominam, że to nie ja porównywałem tutaj do Hitlera.


Kto i kogo porównywał do Hitlera?


----------



## swierq85

@Adolf (Warski oczywiście), oj płyniesz, płyniesz... Więc, tak oczywiście koledze chodziło o system totalny, tudzież lżej, autorytarny, i bardziej o a-demokratyczny charakter, niż anty-demokratyczny, jak już wcześniej porównałem, bliżej hierarchii i systemowi sprawowania władzy kościelnej, niż demokracji i zgadzam się z takim poczuciem i intuicją. 
Po drugie mówimy o avatarach, nie żywych osobach, nie można tego tak per analogam do siebie odnosić wprost. Bo: 1) Mamy moratorium na karę śmierci i podpisaliśmy konwencję o jej niestosowaniu, a tutaj łby lecą co dzień 2) Zdekapitowani skazańcy w normalnych warunkach nie ożywają i nie poprawia się wyroku drugi raz 3) Nie da się faktycznie poznać i ocenić osoby, a przede wszystkim nie mamy tutaj systemu obrony, domniemania niewinności, nawet jawności, to kafkowskie procesy, więc gdzie tutaj te analogie prawno-instytucjonalne? Zupełne pomieszanie...


----------



## talkinghead

Muczi said:


> Ale przecież taki stan jest od początków forum. Nie zapomnę, jak z 5 lat temu napisałem coś w PHP odnośnie stoczni, dostałem wiadomość od th, że mam 24h na wyjaśnienie dlaczego kłamie. Napisałem, dlaczego od razu takie ostre zarzuty, poza tym jak ktoś komuś zarzuca kłamstwo, to wypadałoby podać jakieś argumenty. Odpowiedź była "nic nie muszę, czas leci". Wysłałem więc linka do artykułu, w którym było coś na ten temat i mnie przekonało (serio nie pamiętam o co dokładnie chodziło, bo nawet już link nie działa). W każdym razie taką miałem OPINIĘ na ten temat, na podstawie artykułu. W odpowiedzi dostałem "kpisz" i tydzień bringa. Od tamtej pory nie wchodzę w żadne wątki polityczne/religijne itp. bo zwyczajnie nie ma sensu. Każdy kto ma inne zdanie jest od razu zgnojony  Co ciekawe, jeśli jest temat np. kibiców, katolików, prawicowców to można jechać jak Fred na dinozaurze, w innych przypadkach jest się rasistą, homofobem itd. Piszę to jako nie-kibic,nie-katolik,nie-pisowiec, jedynie takie przemyślenie na temat jedynie słusznej linii jaka się przewija na forum. A co do samego forum, to też mam wrażenie, że coś się popsuło, kiedyś było więcej merytorycznych dyskusji, szczególnie w wątkach ekonomicznych, które teraz są tak nudne i przewidywalne, że aż szkoda gadać


Z miłą chęcią dostałbym cytaty (włącznie z "kpisz").

PHP ma sporą dyspensę na opcję prawicową. Owszem przewaga użytkowników nieprawicowych ( w definicji polskiej) nie sprzyja prawicy (w definicji polskiej). Jako jedyny dyspensę na limit postów miał Rusty. A i reszta kolegów, mimo że mocno z nimi się nie zgadzałem dostawało o wiele mniejszy wymiar kar (w tym nawet je skracałem) niż lewicująca (np decapi, delfin - właśnie - co z nim?).

Owszem, PHP ma mocne przechylenie w jedną stronę. Nie można jednak zarzucić karania prawicowej opcji (chyba że kibolstwa, ale Rusty, glicek, markus, alek czy Koppel nie zaliczają się do niej moim zdaniem). PHP bez kolegów prawicujących nie ma sensu - stąd miałkość tego wątku po banach/fochach.


----------



## ixs

talkinghead said:


> PHP ma sporą dyspensę na opcję prawicową. Owszem przewaga użytkowników nieprawicowych ( w definicji polskiej) nie sprzyja prawicy (w definicji polskiej). Jako jedyny dyspensę na limit postów miał Rusty. A i reszta kolegów, mimo że mocno z nimi się nie zgadzałem *dostawało o wiele mniejszy wymiar kar *(w tym nawet je skracałem) niż lewicująca (np decapi, delfin - właśnie - co z nim?).


oj przelewaj mysli na papier z rozwaga... nigdy nie wiadomo kiedy okaze sie przydatny


----------



## Macias123

ps-man said:


> Kto i kogo porównywał do Hitlera?


może już lepiej do tego nie wracajmy.


----------



## Adolf Warski

Macias123 said:


> To może powołamy biegłego, żeby orzekł czy doszło do naruszenia regulaminu SSC.


Powołuję biegłych w postaci: Mruczka i markusa1234. Sprzeciwu nie słyszę. :troll:



Macias123 said:


> słuchaj, nie jesteś w sądzie. Juz nie popisuj się wiedzą prawniczą.


No jak słucham niektórych, to mam wrażenie, że jestem przed Międzynarodowym Trybunałem Sprawiedliwości albo co najmniej przed Trybunałem w Strasburgu.

PS: Też mi tam wiedza, na poziomie drugorocznego studenta. :troll:



Woo_leo said:


> o, a propos. Był parę postów temu taki co podjął temat Hitlera, Stalina i Osamy. Zgadnijmy kto


Ja nie wiem. Zew2? Apulejusz?



swierq85 said:


> @Adolf (Warski oczywiście), oj płyniesz, płyniesz... Więc, tak oczywiście koledze chodziło o system totalny, tudzież lżej, autorytarny, i bardziej o a-demokratyczny charakter, niż anty-demokratyczny, jak już wcześniej porównałem, bliżej hierarchii i systemowi sprawowania władzy kościelnej, niż demokracji i zgadzam się z takim poczuciem i intuicją.


Ten cytat był z Andrieja Wyszyńskiego, choć niektórzy przypisują go choćby Feliksowi Dzierżyńskiemu. Trzeba było powołać się na coś z przepastnej historii Kościoła.



swierq85 said:


> Nie da się faktycznie poznać i ocenić osoby, a przede wszystkim nie mamy tutaj systemu obrony, domniemania niewinności, nawet jawności, to kafkowskie procesy, więc gdzie tutaj te analogie prawno-instytucjonalne? Zupełne pomieszanie...


Do tej pory przywoływałem prawo karne materialne, bo tego dotyczyły zarzuty. Teraz już wchodzimy w kwestie proceduralne.
No i istotnie, tego wszystkiego nie ma, ale czy ktokolwiek mówił, że będą?


----------



## swierq85

@Adolf (Warski, dla ścisłości), wybacz nie czytuję Dzierżyńskiego, ani nikogo z jego świty, czy zaplecza intelektualnego, choć Twoje musi być ubogie, znając jedynie tylko tych Panów jako piewców antyklerykalizmu i krytyków hierarchii, a byli przecież np. Kościuszki, Piłsudskiego, Słowacki w "Beniowskim", czy Diderot... 

Myśli prawicy tak często wędrują na Wschód, że aż trudno uwierzyć, że stamtąd też nie przyszły :troll:


----------



## Macias123

Adolf Warski said:


> Ja nie wiem. Zew2? Apulejusz?
> 
> Do tej pory przywoływałem prawo karne materialne, bo tego dotyczyły zarzuty. Teraz już wchodzimy w kwestie proceduralne.
> No i istotnie, tego wszystkiego nie ma, ale czy ktokolwiek mówił, że będą?


jak mógł, to napisać zew2 jak go zbanowaliscie? Na początku tej dyskusji ktoś porównał zewa do tego pana.

Tutaj nie mozemy porównywać do sądu. Raczej do postepowania administracyjnego, gdzie mamy jeden podmiot wyżej (organ) i jeden podmiot niżej (jednostkę), ale nawet tam można się odwołać i bronić. Co do zasady.


----------



## demmat

markus1234 said:


> Tutaj mam
> 
> Tobie tez coś wtedy napisał (pierwszy link z góry)
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=118467621&postcount=14937
> 
> No i klasyk (polityka poza PHP=brig)
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=118432926&postcount=14923


Ależ ja do Ciebie nie piję Markus, tylko po prostu IMO Twój niezbyt rozsądny post po prostu bardzo mi pasował do zachowania drugiejstrony. 

A Tak poza tym to może byś porzucił urazę chociaż odnośnie wątków warszawskich?


----------



## Muczi

talkinghead said:


> Z miłą chęcią dostałbym cytaty (włącznie z "kpisz").
> 
> PHP ma sporą dyspensę na opcję prawicową. Owszem przewaga użytkowników nieprawicowych ( w definicji polskiej) nie sprzyja prawicy (w definicji polskiej). Jako jedyny dyspensę na limit postów miał Rusty. A i reszta kolegów, mimo że mocno z nimi się nie zgadzałem dostawało o wiele mniejszy wymiar kar (w tym nawet je skracałem) niż lewicująca (np decapi, delfin - właśnie - co z nim?).
> 
> Owszem, PHP ma mocne przechylenie w jedną stronę. Nie można jednak zarzucić karania prawicowej opcji (chyba że kibolstwa, ale Rusty, glicek, markus, alek czy Koppel nie zaliczają się do niej moim zdaniem). PHP bez kolegów prawicujących nie ma sensu - stąd miałkość tego wątku po banach/fochach.


Ale nasza rozmowa była na PM. Poza tym nie chodziło mi o prawica/lewica, serio ja nie jestem za żadną z tych opcji, chodziło o pokazanie jak jest na forum tj. nie grasz z nami to grasz przeciwko nam.


----------



## ps-man

Macias123 said:


> Tutaj nie mozemy porównywać do sądu. Raczej do postepowania administracyjnego, gdzie mamy jeden podmiot wyżej (organ) i jeden podmiot niżej (jednostkę), ale nawet tam można się odwołać i bronić. Co do zasady.


A porównuj sobie nawet do postępowania mandatowego.



> jak mógł, to napisać zew2 jak go zbanowaliscie? Na początku tej dyskusji ktoś porównał zewa do tego pana.


Hmmm, w takim razie "porównanie" ma bardzo wiele znaczeń. Okazuje się, że można nawet porównywać nic/nikogo z czymś/kimś. :cheers:

@Adwokaci-kaci, obrońcy słowa i cenzorzy w jednym: _jeszcze nie wiecie, że sami się pożrecie_...


----------



## drugastrona

ps-man said:


> Kto i kogo porównywał do Hitlera?


Służę uprzejmie:



wiewior said:


> Mam wrażenie, że w imię wolności słowa i prawa do głoszenia poglądów niektórzy broniliby od zbanowania nawet Hiltlera, Stalina czy Osamę... A już zwłaszcza tego pierwszego, bo miał takie fajne pomysły na budowę dróg.


----------



## Macias123

ps-man said:


> Hmmm, w takim razie "porównanie" ma bardzo wiele znaczeń. Okazuje się, że można nawet porównywać nic/nikogo z czymś/kimś


jedni porównują, drudzy banują


----------



## ps-man

drugastrona said:


> Służę uprzejmie


A ja dalej czekam. Ale się nie doczekam. 

Dobranoc.


----------



## Woo_leo

Adolf Warski said:


> Ja nie wiem. Zew2? Apulejusz?


Pudło. Żaden z nich:



wiewior said:


> Mam wrażenie, że w imię wolności słowa i prawa do głoszenia poglądów niektórzy broniliby od zbanowania nawet Hiltlera, Stalina czy Osamę... A już zwłaszcza tego pierwszego, bo miał takie fajne pomysły na budowę dróg.


Swoją drogą super, że wyskoczyłeś znów z zewem, którego nie ma z nami od prawie tygodnia. hno:

edit: O, widzę że już napisaliście to wyżej 



ps-man said:


> A ja dalej czekam. Ale się nie doczekam.
> 
> Dobranoc.


A my czekamy na udowodnienie rzekomych rasistowskich ataków zewa. Ale się nie doczekamy.

Dobranoc.


----------



## LubiePiwo

janex_wwa said:


> Aczkolwiek props dla LubiePiwo, że trzyma w zakładkach takie materiały, czuję sie zaszczycony


Niestety, nie trzymałem nigdzie tego w zakładce, po prostu to zapamiętałem  Na Twoje szczęście/nieszczęście mam dobrą pamięć do mało ważnych pierdół


----------



## michael_siberia

Dobra, weźcie już nie sprawdzajcie tak, co ktoś napisał 2,5 roku temu. Już jakiś czas temu 625 radził, aby zgłaszać faule młodsze niż miesiąc.


----------



## lodzer.m

swierq85 said:


> 1) Mamy moratorium na karę śmierci i podpisaliśmy konwencję o jej niestosowaniu


Moratorium to mieliśmy do 1997 roku, wówczas została *zniesiona* poprzez przyjęcie nowego kodeksu karnego, który jej nie przewiduje.

P.S. Ban nie jest odpowiednikiem kary śmierci, lecz dawnej kary - nomen omen - banicji. Odpowiednikiem kary śmierci byłoby usunięcie profilu, a tego nie praktykujemy.


----------



## Stiggy

625 said:


> To teraz mi jeszcze przetłumacz te osiem tysięcy stron. Możecie się podzielić, we dwóch zrobicie to szybciej


Ale to nie ja jestem tutaj od pilnowania porządku, tylko wy. Przecież o ile dobrze kojarzę, to k% dogląda wątku ukraińskiego od ponad roku i jest w temacie zorientowany. A tutaj tłumaczenia, że policja nie podjęła działania, bo nie dostała zgłoszenia, chociaż z okna komisariatu doskonale widać co się wyrabia.


----------



## wiewior

A ja nadal nie wiem, w którym momencie zew został porównany do Hitlera. Bo wyciągany przez "żarliwych obrońców" post o niczym takim nie świadczy.
Świadczy natomiast o sporych problemach w umiejętności czytania ze zrozumieniem. I w sumie o tym, że nikt i nic ich nie przekona, że czarne jest czarne a białe jest białe. Trochę to przypomina mojego 6-letniego syna, który czasem uprze się, że chce nową zabawkę. Ale chyba i jego łatwiej przekonać, że nie ma racji... Natomiast dla mnie jest to o tyle wartościowe, że niesie wiele informacji na temat jakości argumentów wysuwanych w tzw. wątkach merytorycznych.


----------



## Macias123

Proszę napisać z jakiego powodu ciągle kasujecie mój wpis.


----------



## ps-man

Za zaśmiecanie księgi i obłędne powtarzanie tego samego bełkotu. Moja tolerancja na taką działalność się kończy.


----------



## Macias123

ps-man said:


> Za zaśmiecanie księgi i obłędne powtarzanie tego samego bełkotu. Moja tolerancja na taką działalność się kończy.


dobra, ja już tez nie mam ochoty dalej tego ciągnąć. Rozumiem, ze bełkotać mogą tylko ci, co popierają moderatorów i tzw. poprawność polityczną? Kończę te dyskusję. Amen.


----------



## lewandovski

to bicie piany co raz bardziej przekonuje mnie do pomyslu, ktory padl kilka stron wczesniej, aby w tym watku mogli wypowiadac sie tylko moderatorzy w celu informacji o brigach/banach + powod. ten waterk zostal stworzony w celach edukacyjnych, przy takiej ilosci lamentujacych i protestujacych przeciw ukracaniu chamskiego zachowania i ksenofobii wpisach, brakuje przejrzystosci i juz nie wiadomo, kto co dostal briga/bana. do bicia piany zalozylbym nowy watek, ktory moderatorzy mogliby czytac i ew. na uwagi odpowiadac.


----------



## ps-man

swierq85 said:


> @ps-man, z całym szacunkiem, bo szczerze Ciebie lubię i szanuję, ale niestety nabierasz po woli bardzo brzydkiego zwyczaju moderatorskiego polegającego na upodlaniu i dezawuowaniu usera i jego wypowiedzi określeniami w stylu "bełkot". To, że z czyimś racjami się nie zgadzamy, nie upoważnia nas do ich totalnego dezawuowania, a bełkot to bardzo pogardliwe określenie. To po prostu niegrzeczne.
> 
> Miałem nadzieję, kiedy zacząłeś niedawno być modem, że choć Ty nie nabierzesz tej ciągle widocznej pogardy dla szeregowego usera. Rozczarowujące to jest...


Dla mnie to był, jest i będzie bełkot (bo jak inaczej nazwać notoryczne pisanie tego samego?), a nie żaden zwyczaj. A więc proszę Cię, nie przyprawiaj mi jakiejś gęby. 

Poza tym swoje zdanie o takich sytuacjach, jak z zewem, jest niezmienne, bez względu na to, czy jestem modem, czy nie.



> ps. uszanuj fakt, że Macias, nie ma takich argumentów siły jak Ty i jedyne co może zrobić to się fiksować na ponawianiu tych samych pytań. Nie ma więcej narzędzi dyskusji, w przeciwieństwie do Ciebie, więc ich nie nadużywaj z pozycji siły. To nieuczciwa dyskusja, a nie o to chyba tutaj chodzi.


To jest zaśmiecanie księgi. Po co pisać coś, co było już napisane nie tylko przez tego usera, ale i innych (choćby kilka postów wyżej)? Pominę nadinterpretacje, kwestię czytania ze zrozumieniem (zwłaszcza intencji)...

Przypomnę też, że bohater ostatnich kilkunastu ohno był parokrotnie zbrigowany za zaśmiecanie księgi. Zapewne w celu zapobieżenia zaogniania sytuacji worek z brigami jeszcze się nie otworzył i na razie chyba się nie otworzy. Ale ja mogę pisać w swoim imieniu, bo trochę wbrew temu co piszesz, w ostatniej kolejności użyję wszystkich swoich narzędzi w tym wątku (i nie tylko), co jednak nie oznacza, że w mojej ocenie zew nie zasługiwał na karę. 

Wszelkie zarzuty o braku zasad lub ich łamaniu przez administrację oraz o podwójnych standardach to broń obosieczna i bardzo niebezpieczna, gdyż realizacja postulatów mogłaby spowodować, że w księdze nie byłoby już miejsca na tego typu "dyskusje" - po prostu zabrakłoby dyskutantów, którzy - tak jak zew i w celu uniknięcia podwójnych standardów - dostaliby brigi lub bany. A tego raczej nikt nie chce.


----------



## drugie konto

pmaciej7 said:


> znmpdn - notoryczny trolling i wszczynanie city vs city - ban


W związku z powyższym mam pytanie: czy moderacja forum przewiduje możliwość odblokowania konta po okresie "banicji", a jeżeli tak, to po jakim czasie?


ps.
"Drugie konto" założyłem wyłącznie w celu zadania ww. pytania.


----------



## krystiand

partyzantka said:


> A wziąłeś pod uwagę tych, którzy rzygają już bełkotem Twoim i samozwańczego adwokata i moderatora wannabe, który wtrąca się w każdą sprawę, gdzie jest niepotrzebny, czyli kolegi swierq85? Moderatorzy napisali Wam obu jak krowie na rowie - tu nie ma demokracji, nie pasuje, to trudno, zew był ostrzegany, by spasował. A wy dalej swoje. To nie demokracja, pisanie na forum jest dobrowolne i oznacza akceptację panujących tu zasad.


Jakiś czas temu jeden z "adwokatów" dostał briga za zaśmiecanie księgi. *Wnioskuję o brigi za zaśmiecanie księgi dla tych, którzy piszą to samo od 5 dni*



drugie konto said:


> W związku z powyższym mam pytanie: czy moderacja forum przewiduje możliwość odblokowania konta po okresie "banicji", a jeżeli tak, to po jakim czasie?


Żebyś znowu prowokował? Nikt takich trolli nie chce na forum :lol:


----------



## Macias123

krystiand said:


> Jakiś czas temu jeden z "adwokatów" dostał briga za zaśmiecanie księgi. *Wnioskuję o brigi za zaśmiecanie księgi dla tych, którzy piszą to samo od 5 dni*
> 
> 
> 
> Żebyś znowu prowokował? Nikt takich trolli nie chce na forum :lol:


Skoro piszecie, że jestem pieniaczem i chcecie mnie blokować, to *piszę po raz ostatni* ja już te *dyskusję zakończyłem.*


----------



## drugastrona

Partyzantka zedytowała posta, ale "what was seen cannot be unseen".

Może edycja sprawi, że kary uniknie, ale zrobiłem zrzut i wrzucam, żeby każdy widział, co było zanim co i wyrobił sobie zdanie:


----------



## Mariusz_tor

pmaciej7 said:


> znmpdn - notoryczny trolling i wszczynanie city vs city - ban


Czy jest możliwość złagodzenia kary do 30 dni ? Jeśli odpoczynek nie poskutkuje to wtedy ban?

Wnioskuje to tym, że znmpdn nie wsławił się do tej pory jakimiś brigami i przewinieniami (są bardziej "zasłużeni"  ), argumenty w postach podpierał raczej jakimś oficjalnym źródłem, choć niewątpliwie prowadziło to do city vs city.
Nie obrazał nikogo, raczej nie prowadził wycieczek personalnych.

W B-T relacjach akurat potrzeba bardzo niewiele, żeby rozpętać city vs city


----------



## ps-man

drugastrona said:


> Partyzantka zedytowała posta, ale "what was seen cannot be unseen".
> 
> Może edycja sprawi, że kary uniknie, ale zrobiłem zrzut i wrzucam, żeby każdy widział, co było zanim co i wyrobił sobie zdanie:


Raczej każdy może sobie zobaczyć atak na partyzantkę z użyciem niewybrednych zwrotów. A Jej odpowiedź po edycji jest nawet mocniejsza w treści i słownictwie niż przed edycją. :troll:

swierq85 dostał ostrzeżenie. Dla zasady partyzantka też je otrzyma.


----------



## ixs

o kurcze co tu sie dzieje... zima, piaskownice nieczynne i chyba tutaj ruch sie przeniosl.
Wszyscy sie juz tak zapedzili, ze na dobra sprawe nawet nie wiadomo jakie sa postulaty - do tego dochodza wspominki na temat porachunkow oraz win sprzed lat i miesiecy :nuts:

Mali rewolucjonisci niech sie wycisza, moderatorzy niech sie (najlepiej pozytywnie) odniosa do tego co napisal zew -> "‎drugie konto" i konczymy zabawe.


----------



## krystiand

Mariusz_tor said:


> W B-T relacjach akurat potrzeba bardzo niewiele, żeby rozpętać city vs city


Jakoś inni potrafią, a jego każdy post w bydgoskich wątkach prowadził do rozpętania city vs city. Niczym swego czasu posty pisuara.


----------



## ps-man

ixs said:


> o kurcze co tu sie dzieje... zima, piaskownice nieczynne i chyba tutaj ruch sie przeniosl.
> 
> Wszyscy sie juz tak zapedzili, ze na dobra sprawe nawet nie wiadomo jakie sa postulaty - do tego dochodza wspominki na temat porachunkow oraz win sprzed lat i miesiecy :nuts:


A czego się spodziewałeś? Jeżeli flejm nie wygasł, to musiał podążyć w tym kierunku. I znajdź tu mądrego, co z tym zrobić. 

Może zamknąć na jakiś czas księgę? Ograniczyć dostęp do niej? Brigować? Kasować flejm? A może go ignorować?


----------



## takisobiektoś

krystiand said:


> *Wnioskuję o brigi za zaśmiecanie księgi dla tych, którzy piszą to samo od 5 dni*


^^ Od kilkunastu stron nie padło tu nic mądrzejszego.:applause:



ps-man said:


> swierq85 dostał ostrzeżenie.


Mało! Chcemy krwi w księdze za jej notoryczne zaśmiecanie. I piszę to całkiem poważnie, bo cała dyskusja powinna się zakończyć kilka dni temu , jak 625 napisał " że nie rozważa odbanowania zewa". Koniec, kropka,amen.


ps-man said:


> Może zamknąć na jakiś czas księgę? Ograniczyć dostęp do niej? Brigować? Kasować flejm? A może go ignorować?


Kilka banów na pisanie w księdze można by rozważyć


----------



## paweln

krystiand said:


> Jakiś czas temu jeden z "adwokatów" dostał briga za zaśmiecanie księgi. *Wnioskuję o brigi za zaśmiecanie księgi dla tych, którzy piszą to samo od 5 dni*


Stanowczo protestuje! Z tego co można się zorientować to deficyt moderatorów mamy, a po pozytywnym rozpatrzeniu powyższego wniosku kilku by ubyło.


----------



## ixs

ps-man said:


> A czego się spodziewałeś? Jeżeli flejm nie wygasł, to musiał podążyć w tym kierunku. I znajdź tu mądrego, co z tym zrobić.
> 
> Może zamknąć na jakiś czas księgę? Ograniczyć dostęp do niej? Brigować? Kasować flejm? A może go ignorować?


Kurcze, dajcie temu zew-owi briga na 2 tyg + status "pod scisla obserwacja" i sprawa bedzie zalatwiona. Wilk syty i owca cala. Powage moderacji w znacznie wiekszym stopniu niszczy ten przedluzajacy sie cyrk niz zlagodzenie decyzji. A ksiege na pare dni zamknac, posprzatac i otworzyc z apelem o zachowanie spokoju bo jak nie to jakies tam sankcje.


----------



## rince1

swierq85 said:


> Przypomnij mi ile razy ja za podjudzanie na mnie, złośliwości i zaczepianie w księdze donosiłem do moderatorów? Ani razu?


Prawilny ziomek na psy nigdy nie zakapuje :troll:
Ale posiadanie antysystemowych wdruków kulturowych to jeszcze nie powód żeby na forum dyskusyjnym kogoś judaszem nazywać.

Ale ja nie o tym. Ja o tym, że Twoje posty tu w księdze, sprowadzające się do ochrony wyimaginowanych ofiar przed wyimaginowaną opresją tudzież postulatów jakichś dziwacznych utopijnych systemów, wymagają naprawdę dużego samozaparcia, przynajmniej ode mnie, żeby na nie drwiąco nie odpowiedzieć. Ja się powstrzymuję zwykle, bo po co mielić klawiaturą, ale ona świerzbi.
Więc naprawdę, radzę Ci się zastanowić czy w swojej krucjacie o wolność i sprawiedliwość społeczną nie zapędziłeś się za daleko, bo z mojej perspektywy to owszem, jak stąd do Islamabadu.

Miałem już pisać żebyś tutaj bronił tych których rzeczywiście warto bronić, ale zorientowałem się że wówczas nie miałbyś nic do roboty, bo ostatni taki przypadek który kojarzę to był Assurbanipal za posty w wątku ukraińskim, a ho ho kiedy to było. Więc pomyśl nad jakąś inną formą działalności społecznej może, bo ta tutaj Ci kompletnie nie wychodzi.


----------



## emper

takisobiektoś;120404577 said:


> Mało! Chcemy krwi (...)


 czy takie prośby to nie lekka przesada? My to znaczy Ty?


----------



## 625

drugie konto said:


> W związku z powyższym mam pytanie: czy moderacja forum przewiduje możliwość odblokowania konta po okresie "banicji", a jeżeli tak, to po jakim czasie?


Długość banicji jest wtórna w stosunku do obietnicy poprawy  jak wielokrotnie w tej dyskusji przywoływano przypadki osób, które nadal wnoszą sporo dobrego dla forum, choć są kontrowersyjnymi postaciami. Najważniejsze, to porozumieć się co do sposobu wypowiedzi.


----------



## Asinus

barbapapa said:


> Z mojej strony padło pytanie, nie zarzut. Twoja wypowiedź mnie zaniepokoiła. Bo jeżeli forum jest miejscem wymiany myśli, to moderatorzy są strażnikami porządku (czytaj regulaminu). Natomias gdyby forum miało mieć własną linię ideową, to moderatorzy chcąc lub nie, stają się strażnikami idei. A wówczas regulamin staje się tylko narzędziem. Bo przecież 'dajcie człowieka, a paragraf się znnajdzie' to nic nowego. Jak blisko takiego stanu jesteśmy?


To, że forum jest jedynie miejscem wymiany poglądów to ujęcie zupełnie statyczne. W toku funkcjonowania zaczynają pojawiać się różne poglądy, które zyskują dominację, poglądy które stają się reprezentatywne dla środowiska forumowego, z którym forum zaczyna być kojarzone i utożsamiane. Oczywiście zupełnie nie oznacza to, że poglądy przeciwstawne mają być zwalczane, bo po pierwsze to nie jest gra o sumie zero, a nie ma żadnych podstaw aby zakładać, że jest, a po drugie sytuacja ta jest kreowana przez samych użytkowników forum, a nie jest narzucana przez administrację. Być może bardziej prawidłowo powinienem napisać tamto zdanie o "linii ideowej forumowego mainstreamu" aby jednoznacznie dać do zrozumienia,że chodzi o sferę faktyczną, a nie oficjalną.


----------



## arafat11

625 said:


> Długość banicji jest wtórna w stosunku do obietnicy poprawy  jak wielokrotnie w tej dyskusji przywoływano przypadki osób, które nadal wnoszą sporo dobrego dla forum, choć są kontrowersyjnymi postaciami.* Najważniejsze, to porozumieć się co do sposobu wypowiedzi*.


no to moze czas porozumiec sie z userem zew? ukarac go jakims zakazem(miesiac, moze 2) i zakonczyc polubownie caly ten spor? wszyscy beda szczesliwi a i emocje nagromadzone w tym watku znajda ujscie?
to co teraz robi moderacja czyli ignorowanie postow zwolennikow zewa czy starszenie bringami nie ulatwia sytuacji, bo rozpedzenie demonstracji przy pomocy armatek wodnych i palek jest skuteczne tylko na chwile co latwo zauwazyc sledzac nasza historie w ostatnich kilkudziesieciu latach...
moderatorom korona z glowy nie spadnie jak zlagodza zakaz a wszyscy oburzeni straca pretekst do wojenki...
625 co Ty na to?


----------



## ixs

Mysle, ze juz my postronni powinnismy zamilknac niech sprawe miedzy soba zalatwiaja. Czytajac post 625, mam wrazenie, ze wola obgadania sprawy chyba sie pojawila.


----------



## takisobiektoś

emper said:


> czy takie prośby to nie lekka przesada? My to znaczy Ty?


Jest nas co najmniej dwóch , ale widocznie to przeoczyłeś.


arafat11 said:


> moderatorom korona z glowy nie spadnie jak zlagodza zakaz a wszyscy oburzeni straca pretekst do wojenki...


Nie, nie i jeszcze raz nie. Za kilka dni znów ktoś dostanie bana i cały flejm wybuchnie ze zdwojoną siłą, "bo tamtemu odpuściłeś to i tego oszczędź".


----------



## arafat11

^^
chyba Ty przeoczyles, ze calej akcji by nie bylo gdyby od samego poczatku moderacja *konsekwentnie* stosowala brigi i bany...
niestety gdy dopuscilo sie wczesniej do ilus tam wyjatkow( multikonta, warunkowe przywracanie itp itd) to trzeba teraz to piwo wypic...
twarde obstawanie przy swoim, przy dosc slabawych zarzutach dla zewa( na tle paru innych asow) prowadzi tylko do eskalacji konfiktu...
to co zaproponowalem daje nadzieje na wyjscie z impasu bo teraz wszyscy sie okopali naswoich stanowiskach i siedza w okopach a oftop sie ciagnie juz tydzien...


----------



## 625

swierq85 said:


> @Maciej, czyli rozumiem, że po upływie czasu jest szansa na powrót Zewa czy go nie ma?


Byłeś wielokrotnie ostrzegany, żebyś czytał ze zrozumieniem przed pisaniem i nie zaśmiecał Księgi. 3 dni.


----------



## 625

Wątek militarny ratuje to, że nikt tam nie ma broni. Poczytajcie:



Big Kahuna said:


> A tak w ogóle to nie wkurwiaj ludzi.


ban.


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

^^ Może wypadało by w takim razie zwrócić też uwagę Craftsmanowi, że jego ego, chamstwo i prostactwo jest większe niż wiedza o militariach. Facet raczej nie słyszał co to znaczy cywilizowana dyskusja i polemika. Dziwię się, że Ty i ps-man to tolerujecie.


----------



## 625

To tylko początek, przyjrzymy się tamtemu wątkowi.


----------



## osiedle6

625 said:


> Wątek militarny ratuje to, że nikt tam nie ma broni. Poczytajcie:
> 
> 
> 
> ban.


Nie nakręcaj się, to nie kampania wyborcza ani wiadomości TVP.

Wątek militarny nie potrzebuje jakobińskich metod, panuje tam spokój.

Craftsman jest świetnym znawcą tematu, choć nieco uszczypliwym. Trzeba było poczytać spięcia z ps-manem.

To ja poprosiłem tego zbanowanego przez Ciebie usera, aby zmienił edycję swojego posta (to z mojego posta zaczerpnąłeś ten cytat).
Co uczynił pięć minut później.

Lepiej aby ps-man pilnował wątku militarnego, ma lepsze rozezanie.


----------



## .kp

Taki komentarz znalazłem:



> pokorne ciele 3 godziny temu
> 
> Redakcja Charlie Hebdo dostała bana za prawdę, podobnie dzieje się na na forum skyscrapercity gdzie popierający Islam administratorzy banują użytkowników za opinie mówiące prawdę o religii pokoju i zagrożeniu jakie niesie.
> 
> http://www.tvn24.pl/strzelanina-w-redakcji-tygodnika-satyrycznego-charlie-hebdo,503936,s.html


W komentarzu pod materiałem dot. zamordowania 12 osób przez, ekhm, dla zachowania linii forum: _osoby, które z pewnością nie są związane z żadną grupą etniczną, religijną, polityczną, społeczną, itd.. A ich karabiny wystrzeliły przypadkowo (te nieszczęsne automaty...), a granatnik można w Paryżu znaleźć w każdym śmietniku, pomiędzy papierkami i puszkami_. Coś piszą w tych artykułach o wolności słowa, że jacyś prezydenci, premierzy z całego świata mówią, że to wartość nadrzędna, której należy bronić. Podejrzewam, że moderacja FPW (bo nie SSC) dała by im soczystego bana. Przecież pewnych rzeczy nie należy wypowiadać, jako niezgodnych z _linią forum_, linią którą tworzy ile osób? Trzy, pięć? 

Czyż nie...


----------



## k%

osiedle6 said:


> Nie nakręcaj się, to nie kampania wyborcza ani wiadomości TVP.
> 
> Wątek militarny nie potrzebuje jakobińskich metod, panuje tam spokój.
> 
> Craftsman jest świetnym znawcą tematu, choć nieco uszczypliwym. Trzeba było poczytać spięcia z ps-manem.
> 
> To ja poprosiłem tego zbanowanego przez Ciebie usera, aby zmienił edycję swojego posta (to z mojego posta zaczerpnąłeś ten cytat).
> Co uczynił pięć minut później.
> 
> Lepiej aby ps-man pilnował wątku militarnego, ma lepsze rozezanie.


Big Kahuna zarejestrował się tylko dla tego jednego wątku i często trzeba było po kłótniach przez niego wywolanych sprzątać.

Sam mu nawet briga dałem na 7 dni ostatnio i nic to go nie zmieniło.

Nie potrzeba tu takich.


----------



## .kp

behemot said:


> A widzisz? Prawdą jest co mówi *tow. Terlikowski*, że od tej _promoncji _to się zarazić dżenderem można.
> Jeszcze z 10 lat i sam zostaniesz gejem. A po kolejnych 10 będziemy do Ciebie mówić "pani Kasiu" :troll:


Czy zgodne z linią forumowej poprawności jest poprzedzanie nazwisk dodatkiem: "tow."? Może są jakieś grupy, co do których można a wobec innych nie wolno? Warto by to spisać, aby każdy mógł świadomie realizować forumową linię myślenia i wypowiadania się. Tak aby nikt nie uraził jednych a bez obaw mógł przysolić innym. Czyż nie?

Ostrzeżenie. I sam sobie też daruj takie złośliwości - pm7


----------



## osiedle6

k% said:


> Big Kahuna zarejestrował się tylko dla tego jednego wątku i często trzeba było po kłótniach przez niego wywolanych sprzątać.
> 
> Sam mu nawet briga dałem na 7 dni ostatnio i nic to go nie zmieniło.
> 
> Nie potrzeba tu takich.


Ależ ja go nie bronię. Był wysoce irytujący, choć wedle moich kryteriów jeszcze do przyjęcia.

Zaprotestowałem przeciwko poszukiwaniom na siłę flejmów w wątku militarnym. Tam czegoś takiego: *brak.*


----------



## ps-man

Don Vito KurDeBalanz said:


> Dziwię się, że Ty i ps-man to tolerujecie.


ps-man ma też pracę i zbyt mało czasu, ochoty i siły, by mógł to dzisiaj ogarnąć.  



osiedle6 said:


> Nie nakręcaj się, to nie kampania wyborcza ani wiadomości TVP.
> 
> Wątek militarny nie potrzebuje jakobińskich metod, panuje tam spokój.
> 
> Craftsman jest świetnym znawcą tematu, choć nieco uszczypliwym. Trzeba było poczytać spięcia z ps-manem.
> 
> To ja poprosiłem tego zbanowanego przez Ciebie usera, aby zmienił edycję swojego posta (to z mojego posta zaczerpnąłeś ten cytat).
> Co uczynił pięć minut później.
> 
> Lepiej aby ps-man pilnował wątku militarnego, ma lepsze rozezanie.


Muszę Cię rozczarować. Ban był chyba nieunikniony w przypadku usera Big Kahuna. Może dobrze się stało, że uniknęliśmy więcej takich utarczek. Kolejne ostrzeżenia lub brigi nic by nie zmieniły.


----------



## osiedle6

ps-man said:


> Muszę Cię rozczarować. Ban był chyba nieunikniony w przypadku usera Big Kahuna. Może dobrze się stało, że uniknęliśmy więcej takich utarczek. Kolejne ostrzeżenia lub brigi nic by nie zmieniły.


Powtórzę raz jeszcze. Nie bronię tego usera. 

Zaprotestowałem przeciwko poszukiwaniom na siłę flejmów w wątku militarnym. Tam czegoś takiego: *brak.*

Ty wiesz o tym najlepiej.
Koniec tematu.


----------



## ps-man

osiedle6 said:


> Powtórzę raz jeszcze. Nie bronię tego usera.
> 
> Zaprotestowałem przeciwko poszukiwaniom na siłę flejmów w wątku militarnym. Tam czegoś takiego: *brak.*
> 
> Ty wiesz o tym najlepiej.
> Koniec tematu.


Tego typu ostre dyskusje, również z moim udziałem, też nigdy mi się nie podobały.


----------



## 625

osiedle6 said:


> Zaprotestowałem przeciwko poszukiwaniom na siłę flejmów w wątku militarnym. Tam czegoś takiego: *brak.*


Dzięki, że nas informujesz, bo co 2 tygodnie przylatuje ktoś z tego wątku z płaczem, że ostatnie 10 stron trzeba wyczyścić. Na szczęście dzięki Tobie wiemy, że wszyscy pozostali się mylą.


----------



## .kp

@pmaciej7 - żadne złośliwości, też się ogarnijcie bo widzicie co się tutaj dzieje, ktoś może być złośliwy a ktoś inny nie może, ktoś może sobie kpić a ktoś nie może, ktoś może stosować złośliwe epitety a ktoś nie może. Źle się dzieje z forum w tej materii od dłuższego czasu. Proszę nie pisać, że "to prywatne forum i nikt nie zmusza mnie żebym tu był, że wyraziłem zgodę na regulamin, że mogę sobie iść". Bo gdybym bywał tutaj z doskoku, przy okazji, to może bym i tak zrobił, jednak będąc tutaj trochę czasu, udzielając się w ten czy inny sposób, czując, że to jest także MOJE MIEJSCE, nie zrobię tego, bo nie traktuję go jako jednego z wielu w internecie, ale jako miejsce dla mnie istotne. Z pewnością wiele osób czuje to samo. 

Nie złośliwości zatem, ale apel o zdrowy rozsądek. Kierowany do wszystkich.


----------



## osiedle6

625 said:


> Dzięki, że nas informujesz, bo co 2 tygodnie przylatuje ktoś z tego wątku z płaczem, że ostatnie 10 stron trzeba wyczyścić. Na szczęście dzięki Tobie wiemy, że wszyscy pozostali się mylą.


Jako stały bywalec wątku militarnego twierdzę, że nie jest prawdą iż: "co 2 tygodnie przylatuje ktoś z tego wątku z płaczem, że ostatnie 10 stron trzeba wyczyścić". Ładnie brzmi, tylko nie ma nic wspólnego z rzeczywistością.

Zbliżone sytuacje zdarzają się raz na dwa, trzy miesiące i dotyczą kilku max. trzech, czterech postów. Znacznie mniej niż średnia "awanturnicza" w innych tak popularnych wątkach.

Ps. Zakończmy ten OT. Czujcie się poinformowani i zaproszeni do częstszych wizyt u militarystów.


----------



## vlad

User wariat20 od "żydowskich korporacji" dopiero zaczął a już chce chyba zakończyć :lol:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=120452373#post120452373


----------



## bioły

wnoszę o bana dla Szpieg z krainy L za obraźliwe treści:


Szpieg z krainy L said:


> Czy tylko ja wyczuwam kolejne multikino aroganckiego typa, który dostał tu bana pod koniec roku? Zero merytoryki, głupie odpowiedzi itp.


----------



## Szpieg z krainy L

Wow, doczekałam się pierwszego wniosku na swój temat w tej księdze  i to od multikonta


----------



## arafat11

pmaciej7 said:


> Facet dostał pięć brigów, czasowego bana i był ostrzegany, żeby nad sobą pracował. O jakim polubownym zakończeniu sporu mowa i z kim chcesz się porozumiewać, skoro z drugiej strony woli przestrzegania zasad nie ma?


no porozumiec musieliby sie chyba modowie z userem zew...innej mozliwosci nie widze
przez polubowne rozwiazanie sporu rozumiem takie rozwiazanie, ktore pozwoli rozladowac cale to napiecie...i nie mam tu na mysli rozwiazan silowych polaczonych z olewaniem jakie modowie obecnie uskuteczniaja...
oczywiscie mozecie dawac brigi za wpisy w tej ksiedze, nie odpowiadac na posty i trwac przy swoim,ale chyba nie o to chodzi...
taka przynajmniej mam nadzieje...

z mojej strony koniec wypowiadania sie na temat usera zew...


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

> Polacy są tak agresywni, a to dlatego, że nie ma słońca
> Nieomal przez siedem miesięcy w roku, a lato nie jest gorące
> Tylko zimno i pada, zimno i pada na to miejsce w środku Europy
> Gdzie ciągle samochody są kradzione, a waluta to polski złoty


..


----------



## Bastian.

osiedle6 said:


> Nie chcę ciągnąć tematu z przyczyn oczywistych.
> 
> Czytaj uważniej. Te groźby były pod moim adresem. EOT.


Powtarzam ci że te ostrzeżenie nie dotyczyło ciebie.


----------



## Asinus

Stach z Bieżanowa - 7 dni briga za prowokacje i city vs. city w wątku o SKOZK.


----------



## demmat

A wątek o SKOZK to z założenia nie jest city vs city :dunno:


----------



## Asinus

Należy w nim dyskutować o reformie, abstrahując od przynależności uczestników dyskusji do poszczególnych miast. Dyskutować o finansowaniu zabytków, a nie hejtować to czy inne miasto.


----------



## lenin

ps-man said:


> Hmmm... Jednak nie. :tongue2: Jak to mówią, lenin wiecznie żywy.  Przepraszamy za to nieporozumienie.


dobrze , że partyjny BETON mnie chroni na tym forum, raz jeszcze Mu dziękuje za ocalenie

p.s.
ten kilkugodzinny ban wywołał u mnie prawie zawał....nawet nie zdajecie sobie koledzy w jakim stopniu jesteśmy uzależnieni...


----------



## demmat

Asinus said:


> Należy w nim dyskutować o reformie, abstrahując od przynależności uczestników dyskusji do poszczególnych miast. Dyskutować o finansowaniu zabytków, a nie hejtować to czy inne miasto.


I to się*udaje? Zadziwiające.


----------



## Asinus

Skoro dotychczas był z tym problem to czas zacząć lepiej moderować ten wątek.


----------



## Asinus

Maruni - 7 dni briga za upolitycznianie dyskusji w wątku o SKOZK i zawoalowane obrażanie oponentów pomimo otrzymania wcześniej ostrzeżenia i pomimo adnotacji w tytule wątku o obowiązującym podwyższonym rygorze.


----------



## drugastrona

ps-man said:


> Hmmm... Jednak nie. :tongue2: Jak to mówią, lenin wiecznie żywy.  Przepraszamy za to nieporozumienie.


Czyli JAKUB POLEWSKI i lenin to dwaj różni użytkownicy. A pozostałe multikonta, o których wspominano stronę wcześniej? To multikonta, czy kilku znających się użytkowników, którzy korzystają z tego samego komputera?


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

RideBike - miesiąc za propagowanie głupoty w wątku o parkowaniu i wcześniejsze ostrzeżenia.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

drugastrona said:


> Czyli JAKUB POLEWSKI i lenin to dwaj różni użytkownicy. A pozostałe multikonta, o których wspominano stronę wcześniej? To multikonta, czy kilku znających się użytkowników, którzy korzystają z tego samego komputera?


Zaraz zaraz. Jakub otrzymał około 10 brigów jak był aktywnym użytkownikiem forum. jak jeszcze moderowałem forum łódzkie, po jednym z nich dostał briga na miesiąc, podczas którego założył drugie konto. Dałem mu bana, ale wstawił się za nim 625 z racji wspólnej aktywności w obronie zabytków.

Od tego czasu dostał jeszcze około 5 brigów, głównie za politykowanie, co nie dziwi, bo jest to osoba uczestnicząca aktywnie w wyborach.

Pozostałe jednak konta, w tym konto Magdalena E. zostało założone na czas kampanii wyborczej, podczas której dostał ode mnie briga na miesiąc, żeby nie politykował.

Po tym czasie wrócił tutaj z oszczerstwami na mój temat związanymi z moim "cenzorstwem politycznym", ale pomimo poddania tutaj tego pod rozwagę, ponieważ nie banuję w swojej sprawie. Lecz nikt nie był zainteresowany.

Teraz ma znowu briga za politykę. 

Nie wiem jak to nazwać.


----------



## drugastrona

^^ No to zgodnie z tym, co pisali moderatorzy w niedawnych sprawach, powinien wylecieć, bo "za multikonto jest bezwzględny ban, no exceptions". Przecież  A jeżeli regulamin się nie podoba, to zawsze można przestać się tu udzielać.


----------



## 625

drugastrona said:


> ^^ No to zgodnie z tym, co pisali moderatorzy w niedawnych sprawach, powinien wylecieć, bo "za multikonto jest bezwzględny ban, no exceptions".


Nie, tak pisałeś Ty.


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Z ostatnich dni. Wcześniejszych nie chciało mi się szukać.



Luki_SL said:


> Z racji tego, że kolega *grzecznarowski* to klon *Jaca101* - ban za multikonto. Nie ma zmiłuj się


A jednak było zmiłuj się dla JAKUB POLEWSKI.



625 said:


> Jeśli nie rozumiesz regulaminu, to możesz zrezygnować z udzielania się na SSC. Zakładając tu konto zobowiązałeś się do jego przestrzegania.


A jednak JAKUB POLEWSKI przestał go przestrzegać.



pmaciej7 said:


> WarsawManiac, wcześniej znany jako CzlowiekSwiatowy - multikonto - ban.


A jednak JAKUB POLEWSKI nie dostał bana za multikonto.



Luki_SL said:


> Zakładanie jakiegokolwiek drugiego konta dobrze dla nikogo się nie kończy....


A jednak dla JAKUB POLEWSKI skończyło się dobrze.


----------



## 625

A potem była długa dyskusja o tym, że w przypadku długoletnich userów są szanse na amnestię. EOT.


----------



## adam.dworzak

625 said:


> A potem była długa dyskusja o tym, że w przypadku długoletnich userów są szanse na amnestię. EOT.


Raczej dla kolezkow moderatora.


----------



## Han Solo

Dobra odwiedziłem ksiege skarg i wniosków :lol: A nie dałoby się tego bana dla *swierq85* zamienić na jakiegoś briga?


----------



## ixs

^^ano - wlasnie w tej sprawie chcialem zagadac. Nie byl ani agresywny ani nic z tych rzeczy, tylko troche mu sie odjechalo w tej nieszczesnej ksiedze


----------



## Kemo

On nie jest kumplem żadnego z modów więc się nie da


----------



## ixs

...nie pomagasz  z nimi trzeba po dobroci, wtedy przemysla sprawe i zadne znajomosci nie beda potrzebne.


----------



## michael_siberia

Nie ma co płakać nad rozlanym mlekiem.


----------



## takisobiektoś

Han Solo said:


> A nie dałoby się tego bana dla *swierq85* zamienić na jakiegoś briga?


Pewnie by dało, tylko po co? :nuts:


----------



## arafat11

625 said:


> A potem była długa dyskusja o tym, że w przypadku długoletnich userów są szanse na amnestię. EOT.


no dyskusja byla tylko, ze modowie zdania nie zmienili...
przewinienia zewa przy akcjach usera JAKUB POLEWSKI sa naprawde slabe a dostal bana, a z tym drugim gosciem obchodzicie sie jak z jajkiem...

to zapytam inaczej; co musialby zrobic JAKUB POLEWSKI by dostac bana? bo jak widac multikonta zakladac moze, brigow moze miec ile chce( teraz ma chyba 16) ba nawet atakowac personalnie modow moze i wlos mu z glowy nie spada...
czy on jest nietykalny?


----------



## Sasza

Serio chcecie znowu przerabiać to samo? Ostatnio już się dowiedzieliśmy - moderatorzy, a już w szczególności admini mogą robić co im się żywnie podoba i nic nam do tego. Dlatego trochę bez sensu spamować znowu księgę.


----------



## demmat

takisobiektoś;120577232 said:


> Pewnie by dało, tylko po co? :nuts:


No właśnie. Jedyną aktywnością tego użytkownika jaką poznałem to politykowanie (głównie w odpowiednich do tego wątkach) i "reformowanie" forum w księgach (za co zebrał x brigów). Jaka jest wartość dodana dla forum w przypadku tego użytkownika? Jest wielu użytkowników z wieloma brigami i banami, którzy są mocno kontrowersyjni, często agresywni, nieprzystępni do rozmowy, ale wnoszą wiedzę, fotorelacje, informacje i wysoki poziom na forum (pomijając te wcześniej wspomniane wady). Tutaj tego nie zauważam, ale oczywiście mogę się mylić i rzeczywiście jego obecność tutaj jest co najmniej neutralna czy nawet potrzebna.


----------



## Han Solo

demmat said:


> No właśnie. Jedyną aktywnością tego użytkownika jaką poznałem to politykowanie (głównie w odpowiednich do tego wątkach) i "reformowanie" forum w księgach (za co zebrał x brigów). Jaka jest wartość dodana dla forum w przypadku tego użytkownika? Jest wielu użytkowników z wieloma brigami i banami, którzy są mocno kontrowersyjni, często agresywni, nieprzystępni do rozmowy, ale wnoszą wiedzę, fotorelacje, informacje i wysoki poziom na forum (pomijając te wcześniej wspomniane wady). Tutaj tego nie zauważam, ale oczywiście mogę się mylić i rzeczywiście jego obecność tutaj jest co najmniej neutralna czy nawet potrzebna.


Czyli on był za przeciętny jak na nasze wybitne forum... ?


----------



## bb78

demmat said:


> No właśnie. Jedyną aktywnością tego użytkownika jaką poznałem to politykowanie (głównie w odpowiednich do tego wątkach) i "reformowanie" forum w księgach (za co zebrał x brigów). Jaka jest wartość dodana dla forum w przypadku tego użytkownika? Jest wielu użytkowników z wieloma brigami i banami, którzy są mocno kontrowersyjni, często agresywni, nieprzystępni do rozmowy, ale wnoszą wiedzę, fotorelacje, informacje i wysoki poziom na forum (pomijając te wcześniej wspomniane wady). Tutaj tego nie zauważam, ale oczywiście mogę się mylić i rzeczywiście jego obecność tutaj jest co najmniej neutralna czy nawet potrzebna.


Jest polonistą z wykształcenia, a każdy polonista na forum jest na wagę złota.

PS Chyba mój pierwszy wpis w księdze. Chyba w ogóle pierwszy raz tu zajrzałem. Przypadkowo mi się kliknęło. hno:


----------



## mkuldane

Han Solo said:


> Dobra odwiedziłem ksiege skarg i wniosków :lol: A nie dałoby się tego bana dla *swierq85* zamienić na jakiegoś briga?





ixs said:


> ...nie pomagasz  z nimi trzeba po dobroci, wtedy przemysla sprawe i zadne znajomosci nie beda potrzebne.


Albo pod wlos. Tzn.:
swierq85 jest gejem, więc ban dla niego to oznaka homofobii na forum. Wstydźcie się moderacjo.


VV głowy oczywiście nie położę, ale wydaje mi się, że nawet jakoś ostatnio w temacie "jąder" googla opowiadał się, że dla niego widok "damskich drugorzędnych narządów płciowych" jest brzydszy niż męskich. Of course to jeszcze o niczym nie świadczy.


----------



## Sasza

^^
Swojego czasu nie zapierał się, że nie jest?


----------



## Han Solo

Sasza said:


> ^^
> Swojego czasu nie zapierał się, że nie jest?


Hmm...w pewnym sensie właśnie za to go zbanowano


----------



## Tomczyna

demmat said:


> Jest wielu użytkowników z wieloma brigami i banami, którzy są mocno kontrowersyjni, często agresywni, nieprzystępni do rozmowy, ale wnoszą wiedzę, fotorelacje, informacje i wysoki poziom na forum (pomijając te wcześniej wspomniane wady).


Wypisz wymaluj zew_2. Ani mi on brat, ani swat, jego poglądy z wątku o mieszkaniówce, czy PHP, to antypody moich poglądów, ale tak ordynarny przykład podwójnych standardów (Jakub Polewski) ciągle nie mieści mi się w głowie.


----------



## NHitman

CMichu said:


> Na cholerę oni chcą wzmocnić swoje wojska w Królewcu. Czy oni na prawde myślą, że ktokolwiek chce go atakować, kto w ogóle chciałby tam jechać po za zakupem paliwa. Jeśli czyta to jakis rusek, niech do niego dotrze, że ta cała propaganda putina mija się totalnie z prawdą i nikt nie jest zainteresowany podbijaniem jakiegoś ruskiego kołchozu. Bo to już jest po ptostu żałosne co te kacapy wymyślają...


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=120590845&postcount=47070

Czy to musi być koniecznością w wątku o konflikcie rosyjsko-ukraińskim? Są też ludzie na tym forum którzy nie popierają Ukrainy i ich polityki, ale nie widziałem aby używali sformułowań typu "banderowcy" czy "ukropy" Czy może pójdziemy tematyką onetową i takie sformułowania również będą uprawnione?


----------



## Sasza

NHitman said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=120590845&postcount=47070
> 
> Czy to musi być koniecznością w wątku o konflikcie rosyjsko-ukraińskim? Są też ludzie na tym forum którzy nie popierają Ukrainy i ich polityki, ale nie widziałem aby używali sformułowań typu "banderowcy" czy "ukropy" Czy może pójdziemy tematyką onetową i takie sformułowania również będą uprawnione?


Nie widziales? To czytaj uwazniej watek. Nie bede teraz szukal przykladow na tekefonie, ale znaczna czesc uzytkownikow takich stwierdzen zdazyla zaliczyc bana na watek z roznych wzgledow.


----------



## michael_siberia

Ja tam widziałem po stronie przeciwników Ukrainy określenia "banderowcy" i "UPAina".


----------



## DonDiegoDeLaVega

bb78 said:


> Jest polonistą z wykształcenia, a każdy polonista na forum jest na wagę złota.


No - polonista, a sadził byka za bykiem. Dopiero po uwagach forumowiczów zaczął zwracać uwagę na podkreślenia przeglądarki. Polonista na miarę naszych możliwości i to nie jest nasze ostatnie słowo! :cheers:


----------



## NHitman

Sasza said:


> Nie widziales? To czytaj uwazniej watek. Nie bede teraz szukal przykladow na tekefonie, ale znaczna czesc uzytkownikow takich stwierdzen zdazyla zaliczyc bana na watek z roznych wzgledow.



Czytam uważnie i takich sformułowań nie padało dużo. Za to kacapy, sowiety, ruscy czy też rossija można przeczytać prawie na każdej nowej stronie w wątku ukraińskim.


----------



## BlazD

michael_siberia said:


> Ja tam widziałem po stronie przeciwników Ukrainy określenia "banderowcy" i "UPAina".


Ukry też były.


----------



## chauffeur

NHitman said:


> czy też rossija można przeczytać prawie na każdej nowej stronie w wątku ukraińskim.


Rossija (Rassija), to rosyjska nazwa ich kraju. Pisanie np. "prezydent Rassiji" jest tak samo obraźliwe, jak "wujek z Rajchu", "Juesej", "Polandia", itp.


----------



## NHitman

chauffeur said:


> Rossija (Rassija), to rosyjska nazwa ich kraju. Pisanie np. "prezydent Rassiji" jest tak samo obraźliwe, jak "wujek z Rajchu", "Juesej", "Polandia", itp.


Nie doprecyzowałem, chodziło o RaSSija. Wiem, że można nie darzyć sympatią Rosję(sam nie jestem zwolennikiem Putina, a konflikt rosyjsko-ukraiński jest dla mnie neutralny), ale czy prawie na każdej nowej stronie trzeba czytać o kacapach?


----------



## el nino

NHitman said:


> (...) ale czy prawie na każdej nowej stronie trzeba czytać o kacapach?


W sumie nie trzeba, czytanie jest dobrowolne. No chyba że ktoś to robi z przymusu


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Mnie osobiście te "kacapy" denerwują mimo, iż ogólnie fanem nie jestem. To jest to słynne sprowadzenie do tego samego poziomu.


----------



## NHitman

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Mnie osobiście te "kacapy" denerwują mimo, iż ogólnie fanem nie jestem. To jest to słynne sprowadzenie do tego samego poziomu.


Więc po co "wątek pod szczególnym nadzorem" jeżeli co chwilę można przeczytać takie kwiatki?

albo to usuńcie, albo wyciągajcie konsekwencje, bo jeszcze brakuje tylko w tym wątku drugiej strony od banderowców itp. i onet murowany.


----------



## michael_siberia

Tak się składa, że zarówno "kacapy", jak i "Putler" narodziły się na Ukrainie. To pierwsze w XIX wieku, to drugie w roku 2014.


----------



## rince1

O ile Putler, Putinokio etc. są jak dla mnie ok, gdyż dotyczą konkretnej osoby publicznej, która zgoła zasługuje, o tyle koledzy od "ruskich", "kacapów" czy "RaSSiji" mogliby zbastować, bo tu już jadą po ludziach niekoniecznie czemukolwiek winnych.


----------



## demmat

Han Solo said:


> Czyli on był za przeciętny jak na nasze wybitne forum... ?


W żadnym wypadku. Gdyby nie jechał po bandzie i nie spamował często durnymi pomysłami w księgach czy innymi bzdetami w tychże, to byłby tak samo przeciętny jak większość użytkowników. No, ale przeciętny chyba nie był, bo mało kto dostaje tyle kar w swojej karierze.


----------



## smarjusz smolarski

Największym wkładem swierqa było niemalże prowadzenie niniejszej księgi . 

No i dawał mi dużo lajków .


----------



## ReefGear

NHitman said:


> sam nie jestem zwolennikiem Putina, a konflikt rosyjsko-ukraiński jest dla mnie neutralny


Nie no, bez żartów. :lol:


----------



## 625

Dutkiewicz ban za nicka.


----------



## NHitman

ReefGear said:


> Nie no, bez żartów. :lol:


??


----------



## saren

625 said:


> Dutkiewicz ban za nicka.


Koleś przecież może się tak nazywać..


----------



## LubiePiwo

saren said:


> Koleś przecież może się tak nazywać..


Ale nie na SSC ;]


----------



## 625

saren said:


> Koleś przecież może się tak nazywać..


Możliwe. A ilu znasz userów, którzy używają tu nazwiska?


----------



## kowbojPL

Ty go banujesz, a może to był brat Rafała!


----------



## Han Solo

625 said:


> Dutkiewicz ban za nicka.


Polityka poza PHP ... :troll:


----------



## ixs

Pare slow od Swierq'a, ktory chcialby sie odniesc do tego co bylo tu pisane.

"A propos tego, że siedziałem tylko w księdze: Mam na koncie swój autorski wątek, który długo prowadziłem w pojedynka wyszukując informacji o współczesnych wyburzeniach w Szczecinie zwłaszcza dzielnicach północnych. Dwa byłem pierwszą osobą, która wysłała zdjęcie Fangorów na stacji Rondo ONZ, oprócz tego bardzo wiele informacji wrzuciłem do wątku o metrze, oraz sporo informacji w działach inwestycyjnych. W okolicy Świąt mniej i Nowego Roku bo mniej się działo, a w wątku o Metrze głównie bzdury WB o HGW. W każdym razie z tego wątku mam dwóch przyjaciół Redzia i Muriego. Zresztą miałem sporo lajków, głównie właśnie za wątki merytoryczne, a w PHP bywałem mało i głównie ostatnio (parę razy w Ukraińskim wątku, parę razy w PHP ogólnym i właśnie w wątku o terroryzmie islamskim na końcu, to wcale nie była moja domena, prędzej czas na śmiech. )

Druga sprawa, bo to mnie zmusiło do napisania do Ciebie tak właściwie. NIGDY NIE ROBIŁEM BŁĘDÓW ORTOGRAFICZNYCH I NIECH NIKT BEZCZELNIE MI TEGO NIE WPIERA, WSZYSTKIE NIEMAL MOJE WPISY SĄ EDYTOWANE, I NAWET LITERÓWKI SZYBKO CZYŚCIŁEM. Nie robiłem i od podstawówki nie robię błędów ortograficznych. To zwykłe kalumnie, albo niech znajdzie mi z takim błędem jakiś post. Mogło nie być przecinka, to się zgadza, ale to błąd interpunkcyjny, ale nigdy byk!

Trzy: post o jajkach pisałem po dwóch piwach, ale była okazja i mnie owszem fantazja poniosła. Nie uraziłem chyba nikogo, naprawdę dla mnie jajka wyglądają lepiej. Ps. Tak jestem gejem i mówiłem o tym przecież w wątku zdjęciowym. 

Cztery: Dziękuję wszystkim, którzy się za mną wstawili, i chciałbym oczywiście prosić o jedną z form łaskawości, tzn. albo permanentny brig, tzn. abym choć mógł zalajkować, czy wysłać info na PM do przyjaciół, o jakimś artykule, tak też robiłem zawsze na brigu. Albo o banie czasowym np. na rok, teraz jest forever. Za taki suchy żart nie zasłużyłem na bana forever. Miałem brigi, ale inni i tak mają ich więcej, zresztą, to były drobiazgi, np. pisanie w księdze dwa razy, tzn. męczenie buły, czy odpyskowanie na stalking jaki mi ciągle urządzał jeden z userów. 

Pięć: chciałem wszystkich naprawdę gorąco pozdrowić, i z jednej strony napisać, że bardzo wszystkich szczerze lubię, szczególnie tych, z którymi się nie zgadzałem, bo testowanie własnych poglądów i ich wystawianie na ocenę/dyskusję jest zawsze cenne i o wartości zawsze należy się spierać. Sporo osób jednak się ze mną zgadzało, w tej czy innej kwestii, i było wielu bardziej kontrowersyjnych. Dziękuję wszystkim razem i każdemu z osobno na możliwość dyskusji i rewizji swoich poglądów, ciekawi z Was ludzie."


----------



## saren

625 said:


> Możliwe. A ilu znasz userów, którzy używają tu nazwiska?


To ich sprawa czy używają swojego imienia bądź nazwiska w nicku, nie uważasz?


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Jestem stosunkowo niedługo na tym forum, więc zakładam że moje zdanie ma niewielki ciężar gatunkowy ale "sprubóję", co mi tam . Poproszę o odbanowanie Świerq'a. Dajcie mu jakiś, nawet kilkumiesięczny, brig ale nie niszczcie chłopa. Zadajcie sobie pytanie czy wnosił jakąś wartość dodaną? Dla mnie tak. Kto nigdy nie spamował na tym forum niech pierwszy rzuci kamieniem.


----------



## 625

saren said:


> To ich sprawa czy używają swojego imienia bądź nazwiska w nicku, nie uważasz?


Jasne. Pod warunkiem, że mam dowód, że to jego nazwisko. A tego dowodu brak. Więc tu szanuję prawo Rafała Dutkiewicza do jego nazwiska.


----------



## drugastrona

^^ ^^ Generalnie mógłbym rzucić, ale też jestem za złagodzeniem kary dla swierq85. Obawiam się tylko, że moderatorzy spoza wątków warszawskich czy szczecińskich mogą uznać, że nie warto, bo nic nie wnosił na forum.


----------



## Tomeyk

625 said:


> Jasne. Pod warunkiem, że mam dowód, że to jego nazwisko. A tego dowodu brak. Więc tu szanuję prawo Rafała Dutkiewicza do jego nazwiska.


Czyli Rafałowi Dutkiewiczowi pozwoliłbyś się zarejestrować pod tym nazwiskiem na forum?
Że tak skomentuję - jest ponad 5.000 innych Dutkiewiczów w Polsce. Czy oni naruszają prawo Rafała Dutkiewicza do jego nazwiska? W ogóle o jakim prawie mowa w przypadku jednej osoby, jeśli to nazwisko nosi tyle innych osób?


----------



## drugastrona

Śmiesznie, nie może być nicka "Dutkiewicz" (kto to w ogóle jest?), a może być "lenin" :lol: Ciekawe, jaka tym razem będzie wymówka (o ile w ogóle będzie).


----------



## 625

Tomeyk said:


> Że tak skomentuję - jest ponad 5.000 innych Dutkiewiczów w Polsce.


To teraz znajdź mi innego Dutkiewicza, o którym pisał ten forumowicz. Ułatwię Ci, jeden jest w PKP, ale zbanowany pisał o władzach Wrocławia.

@drugastrona: ten nowy miał 1 post. Może się zarejestrować z innym nickiem, napisałem mu.


----------



## Tomeyk

Nie chcę się zbytnio czepiać, ale nurtuje mnie, czy w ten sposób nie ograniczasz innym Dutkiewiczom prawa do komentowania pod własnym nazwiskiem polityki Rafała Dutkiewicza


----------



## rince1

Co do swierqa - generalnie w księgach był irytujący, poza nimi raczej nieszkodliwy. Najlepszy byłby po prostu zakaz pisania w księgach - każdy post z automatu 3 miechy bana czy coś w podobie. Bowiem ban na stałe to jednak nieco za dużo jak na jego dorobek.


----------



## .kp

Oj, a czy nick _Żuk _by przeszedł? Raz, że jakiś owad może sobie tego nie życzyć, dwa, że brzydkim wpisem ktoś może pohańbić kultowy samochód, a trzy, w całym komosie rozejdzie się, że to ktoś podszywa się pod Prezydenta Lublina!


----------



## mkuldane

No kolego
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=759481
szykuj się na bana.

edit: :troll:


----------



## Han Solo

^^ 

??


----------



## drugastrona

625 said:


> @drugastrona: ten nowy miał 1 post. Może się zarejestrować z innym nickiem, napisałem mu.


Super decyzja :cheers:


----------



## Sasza

mkuldane said:


> No kolego
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=759481
> szykuj się na bana.


Coś zrobił?


----------



## LubiePiwo

^^ Imię i nazwisko w loginie.


----------



## Beck's

^^No to co? Jakos teraz nagle ma komus to przeszkadzac?


----------



## pmaciej7

Istnieje w ogóle w Polsce taka osoba?


----------



## Rafadan

625 said:


> Jasne. Pod warunkiem, że mam dowód, że to jego nazwisko. A tego dowodu brak. Więc tu szanuję prawo Rafała Dutkiewicza do jego nazwiska.


Czyli co, gość miał Ci się wylegitymować? :nuts:


----------



## .kp

Skan dowodu, zdjęcie z okładką ogólnopolskiego dziennika z dnia przesłania _wniosku o uznanie_ oraz poświadczone notarialnie oświadczenia trzech niespokrewnionych świadków wykonania fotografii oraz wspomnianego wyżej skanu. 



(W Korei Południowej pomiędzy 2007 a 2012 rokiem obowiązywał prawny nakaz publikacji treści w sieci wyłącznie pod własnym, prawdziwym imieniem i nazwiskiem. W 2012 roku koreański odpowiednik _Sądu Najwyższego_ stwierdził, że jest to niezgodne z koreańską konstytucją i stanowi pogwałcenie prawa do prywatności.)


@625 - na jakiej podstawie chciałbyś, aby ktoś przedstawiał ci dokumenty lub jakiekolwiek inne dowody potwierdzające tożsamość? Nie zapędziłeś się trochę? Abstrahuję od tego zbanowanego człowieka. Z czego miałby wynikać obowiązek kogokolwiek do wykazywania akurat tobie czy innemu moderatorowi kim jest?


----------



## osiedle6

Rafadan said:


> Czyli co, gość miał Ci się wylegitymować? :nuts:


Dajcie spokój z wygłupami (tyczy się to wszystkich mających wątpliwości).

Jakiś ptyś pisze, *pierwszy post*, o władzach Wrocławia podszywając się pod nazwisko prezydenta tegoż miasta. 
Kabaretowy tekst pajaco-hejtera niegodny uwagi szanownych użytkowników tego forum, do wywalenia bez dyskusji.

Wywala go mod 625, delikatnie mówiąc niechętny właściwemu Dutkiewiczowi. Jak nie jestem fanem ścieżek myślowych @625 to tutaj uważam, że należy mu przyklasnąć i lajkować.
Tak chroni się dobra osobiste czyli przede wszystkim nazwisko. Niech Rafał Dutkiewicz sam pracuje na swoją reputację.
*
Ta samo należy chronić Wasze nicki i nazwiska, aby byle przygłup pod nie się nie podszywał.*


----------



## .kp

^^ Rzecz nie tyczy się przypadku ale istoty. 

A ochrony dóbr osobistych dochodzić może ten kto doznał ich naruszenia lub zagrożenia naruszeniem. Bo jak wskazuje już ich nazwa - są to dobra _osobiste_. Tyle prawo polskie, ale jak wiadomo, na SSC nie obowiązuje prawo polskie.


----------



## Rafadan

Nie chodziło mi o trolling i polityczne chrzanienie w odpowiednim temacie, a o wymagania admina co do dowodu użytkownika do jego pseudonimu. Pytam się, czy by udowodnić swoje uprawnienia konieczne byłoby okazanie administratorowi forum dowodu tożsamości, czy wystarczyłoby coś gatunkowo lżejsze?


----------



## osiedle6

.kp said:


> ^^ Rzecz nie tyczy się przypadku ale istoty.
> 
> A ochrony dóbr osobistych dochodzić może ten kto doznał ich naruszenia lub zagrożenia naruszeniem. Bo jak wskazuje już ich nazwa - są to dobra _osobiste_. Tyle prawo polskie, ale jak wiadomo, na SSC nie obowiązuje prawo polskie.


Na SSC, jak powinieneś zauważyć jeśli śledzisz tę księgę, nie obowiązują szczególne prawa a raczej interpretacja regulaminu przez poszczególnych modów.
I, wedle powyższego, Twoje bezproduktywne hejty winny być klasyfikowane jako zaśmiecanie księgi (brig od 3 dni do 10). 

Tyle mojego. 

I apel o miłosierdzie dla zewa i swierga.


----------



## pmaciej7

.kp said:


> @625 - na jakiej podstawie chciałbyś, aby ktoś przedstawiał ci dokumenty lub jakiekolwiek inne dowody potwierdzające tożsamość? Nie zapędziłeś się trochę? Abstrahuję od tego zbanowanego człowieka. Z czego miałby wynikać obowiązek kogokolwiek do wykazywania akurat tobie czy innemu moderatorowi kim jest?


Z tego, że jest to prywatne forum i właściciel (oraz jego służby) decyduje, kogo chce gościć, a kogo nie?



.kp said:


> Tyle prawo polskie, ale jak wiadomo, na SSC nie obowiązuje prawo polskie.


Użytkownik pisze w Polsce, czytają go inni użytkownicy w Polsce, zatem i naruszenie dóbr osobistych następuje w Polsce i podlega prawu polskiemu.



> Rozporządzenie (WE) nr 864/2007/WE Parlamentu Europejskiego i Rady z dnia 11 lipca 2007 r. dotyczące prawa właściwego dla zobowiązań pozaumownych („Rzym II”)
> 
> art. 4
> 
> 1. Jeżeli niniejsze rozporządzenie nie stanowi inaczej, prawem właściwym dla zobowiązania pozaumownego wynikającego z czynu niedozwolonego jest prawo państwa, w którym powstaje szkoda, niezależnie od tego, w jakim państwie miało miejsce zdarzenie powodujące szkodę, oraz niezależnie od tego, w jakim państwie lub państwach występują skutki pośrednie tego zdarzenia.
> 2. Jednakże w przypadku gdy osoba, której przypisuje się odpowiedzialność i poszkodowany mają, w chwili powstania szkody, miejsce zwykłego pobytu w tym samym państwie, stosuje się prawo tego państwa.
> 3. Jeżeli ze wszystkich okoliczności sprawy wyraźnie wynika, że czyn niedozwolony pozostaje w znacznie ściślejszym związku z państwem innym niż państwo wskazane w ust. 1 lub 2, stosuje się prawo tego innego państwa. Znacznie ściślejszy związek z innym państwem może polegać, w szczególności, na istnieniu wcześniejszego stosunku pomiędzy stronami, takiego jak umowa, ściśle związanego z danym czynem niedozwolonym.


----------



## ReefGear

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=120597523&postcount=5620

Czy to nie jest aby nowe wcielenie tego trolla? Retoryka i styl bardzo podobne.


----------



## MT

Czy można prosić o odpoczynek od forum dla tego pana?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=120635888&postcount=1967


----------



## ps-man

Ulv - 10 dni za "współtowarzysza w głupocie" i inne "piękne" słowa oraz prowokacyjne sugestie w wątku polsko-ukraińskim.


----------



## nikmin

@.kp- ostatnio mam wrażenie, że ktoś ci się stale zakrada do komputera


----------



## Asinus

MT said:


> Czy można prosić o odpoczynek od forum dla tego pana?
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=120635888&postcount=1967


Wystarczy usunięcie postu. Nie będzie birgów za zwykłe żarty.


----------



## marcinis

Taka refleksja, ale bez napinki:
Przykładem łamania reguł obowiązujących na tym forum był banner na tzw. „German Day”. Kiedyś był też banner na jakiś Gay Parade Day itp.
Rzekome zasady zatwierdzania bannerów przez administratora Jana na swoim forum:

„If you would like to submit a banner, please make sure it complies with the following: 
- use an image that has an urban theme 
- no added text, flags, symbols or other markings on the banner 
- [...]”​


----------



## MT

Asinus said:


> Wystarczy usunięcie postu. Nie będzie birgów za zwykłe żarty.


Żart to był 50 tego typu postów temu. Teraz to jest zwykłe trollowanie i wszczynanie flame'a.


----------



## el nino

marcinis said:


> Taka refleksja, ale bez napinki:
> Przykładem łamania reguł obowiązujących na tym forum był banner na tzw. „German Day”. Kiedyś był też banner na jakiś Gay Parade Day itp.
> Rzekome zasady zatwierdzania bannerów przez administratora Jana na swoim forum:
> 
> „If you would like to submit a banner, please make sure it complies with the following:
> - use an image that has an urban theme
> - no added text, flags, symbols or other markings on the banner
> - [...]”​


A ja myślałem, że jak ktoś jest już jak Ty 7 lat na forum, to jest w stanie orientować się w większości "smaczków" SSC typu:
- niemiecki baner
- lejom betą
- zabiorom
- budynek osiada


----------



## chauffeur

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1191817
Trolling pod dzisiejszym bannerem.


----------



## 625

Poczyszczone. Posty osób, które dały mu się sprowokować również.


----------



## Redzio

Don Vito KurDeBalanz said:


> Jestem stosunkowo niedługo na tym forum, więc zakładam że moje zdanie ma niewielki ciężar gatunkowy ale "sprubóję", co mi tam . Poproszę o odbanowanie Świerq'a. Dajcie mu jakiś, nawet kilkumiesięczny, brig ale nie niszczcie chłopa. Zadajcie sobie pytanie czy wnosił jakąś wartość dodaną? Dla mnie tak. Kto nigdy nie spamował na tym forum niech pierwszy rzuci kamieniem.



Podpinam się do prośby


----------



## ixs

Dokladnie tak - tym bardziej, ze oberwal banen za zart... Smaczny, nie smaczny - juz zalezy od wrazliwosci. Dac mu bezwzgledny zakaz na ksiegi + briga na miesiac - jako nauczka i kara bedzie wystarczajaca.


---


\/\/\/ przelknac to


----------



## Beck's

Bezwzgledny zakaz na ksiegi? A jak ktos go obrazi, czy w watku, ktory go interesuje bedzie zbedne OT to co ma robic?


----------



## Wilku88

Może napisać priwa do modów?


----------



## mkuldane

Beck's said:


> Bezwzgledny zakaz na ksiegi? A jak ktos go obrazi, czy w watku, ktory go interesuje bedzie zbedne OT to co ma robic?


Było mówione tu setki razy. Do zgłaszania wszelkich naruszeń nie służy księga, tylko ten trójkącik z wykrzyknikiem obok "oczka" pokazującego czy użytkownik jest online ( z lewej strony na samym dole pod danymi autora postu ).


----------



## Budowlaniec

el nino said:


> ^^ Spokojnie, święta w Rosji zaczynają się 7 stycznia :troll:


Dopiero teraz mogę napisać, więc wnioskuję o miesiąc Bana. 

Taka sama kara jak mnie spotkała. Jeśli ktoś uważa, że jestem Rosyjskim agentem i to tego ewidentnie próbuje mnie obrazić to forum nie jest dla niego. 

Mnie spotkał miesiąc bana za tego posta:


Budowlaniec said:


> Może ktoś mi wytłumaczyć jedną rzecz?
> 
> Rubel jak i jedna z większych gospodarek leci łeb na szyję.
> 
> A tutaj święto i wszyscy się cieszą. Przecież to ma także będzie miało wpływ na naszą gospodarkę.
> Przykładowo dzisiaj WIG20 stracił 2% a w ciągu tygodnia 6,6%
> 
> Przy tak drastycznym spadku rubla ten eksport też będzie malał.
> 
> Czy naprawdę jest to taki powód do radości?
> 
> Światowa gospodarka to są naczynia połączone. Wszystko ze sobą współpracuje. Nie da sie tego oddzielić grubą kreską i nie brać u nas tego co się dzieje zagranicą pod uwagę


Nie pisałem w temacie Ukraińskim przez rok bo zostałem o to poproszony. Były to czasy agresji na Krym. Teraz powiedzcie gdzie mam zadać takie pytanie? W wątku o Rosji w którym mogę pisać i rozwalać działy? Chciałem uzyskać prostą odpowiedź. Za to spotkały mnie przyjemności jak wyżej.

Druga sprawa to czemu dyskusja o gospodarce Rosji jest w temacie ukraińskim, który niby jest pod szczególnym nadzorem?


----------



## Virgileq

Tak wyszlo i sie przyjelo. Wszystkim to pasuje (poza Toba) widzac po ilosci postow w watku i niklosci interwencji moderatorow mimo, ze watek jest pod szczegolnym nadzorem.


----------



## k%

wątek Polsko-Ukraiński jest inny, osobny.

W wątku o który pyta budowlaniec rozmawiamy o kryzysie na Ukrainie z czym związana jest Rosja i jej sytuacja gospodarcza.


----------



## el nino

Budowlaniec said:


> Dopiero teraz mogę napisać, więc wnioskuję o miesiąc Bana.
> 
> Taka sama kara jak mnie spotkała. Jeśli ktoś uważa, że jestem Rosyjskim agentem i to tego ewidentnie próbuje mnie obrazić to forum nie jest dla niego.


No shit, w którym miejscu napisałem że jesteś *r*osyjskim agentem? :nuts:

PS. Przymiotnik "rosyjski" piszemy małą literą - do poczytania


----------



## Budowlaniec

To powiedz czemu miał służyć ten przytyk odnośnie Świąt w Rosji?
Czy nie temu, aby powiedzieć, że jestem z Rosji?

Sam wiesz jakie obelgi pisano o mnie w tym dziale.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Mnie też nagminnie obrażają w wątkach kolejowych, cały czas straszą, że trzeba rozbić, rozkruszyć ten beton. W najlepszym razie piszą, żeby mnie z kolei wyrzucić.

Ja już w ogóle boję się wsiadać do pociągu.


----------



## Macias123

Don Vito KurDeBalanz said:


> Jestem stosunkowo niedługo na tym forum, więc zakładam że moje zdanie ma niewielki ciężar gatunkowy ale "sprubóję", co mi tam . Poproszę o odbanowanie Świerq'a. Dajcie mu jakiś, nawet kilkumiesięczny, brig ale nie niszczcie chłopa. Zadajcie sobie pytanie czy wnosił jakąś wartość dodaną? Dla mnie tak. Kto nigdy nie spamował na tym forum niech pierwszy rzuci kamieniem.


również popieram


----------



## paweln

Budowlaniec said:


> To powiedz czemu miał służyć ten przytyk odnośnie Świąt w Rosji?
> Czy nie temu, aby powiedzieć, że jestem z Rosji?
> 
> Sam wiesz jakie obelgi pisano o mnie w tym dziale.


Pogubiłem się ... wychodzi na to że stwierdzenie "że jesteś z Rosji" było by uznane przez Ciebie za obelgę? Czy jest to prawda że uważasz że bycie Rosjaninem jest czymś "złym"? Jakaś nagła zmiana światopoglądu ?


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

doopa, pedalujacy_inaczej , pedalujacy_singiel BAN na zawsze.


----------



## pawelmilosz

Wiher strzelił sobie spektakularnego samobója w wątku militarnym. Zapraszam kogoś do posprzątania.


----------



## EGOista

Piotr-Stettin said:


> doopa, pedalujacy_inaczej , pedalujacy_singiel BAN na zawsze.


kolejne wcielenie

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1192378


----------



## Mister_MR.

Co w takim razie z użytkownikiem @Kopacz ze Stalowej Woli? Czy też powinien dostać bana? :banana:
A to nazwisko osoby na wiele wyższym stanowisku niż Dutkiewicz. Co tam...może każdego kto ma nicki z nazwiskami od wójta Pcimia Dolnego po samego Prezydenta Rzeczypospolitej powinien dostać bana?


----------



## 625

Mister_MR. said:


> @625 co w takim razie z użytkownikiem @Kopacz ze Stalowej Woli? Czy też powinien dostać bana? :banana:
> A to nazwisko osoby na wiele wyższym stanowisku niż Dutkiewicz. Co tam...może każdego kto ma nicki z nazwiskami od wójta Pcimia Dolnego po samego Prezydenta Rzeczypospolitej powinien dostać bana?


Gdyby user ze Stalowej miał nicka Nadbereżny i atakował prezydenta miasta, zastanowiłbym się.


----------



## ps-man

Wiher podążył drogą użytkownika Big Kahuna - dożywotni ban. Zresztą sam złożył wniosek, który został rozpatrzony niezwłocznie i pozytywnie:



Wiher said:


> @ ps-szajs: Wal się parchu jak boisz się mnie to mnie zbanuj i nie sraj ryjem.


----------



## r6666

^^
A czy taka prośba jest zgodna z regulaminem ?


----------



## osiedle6

r6666 said:


> ^^
> A czy taka prośba jest zgodna z regulaminem ?


Zapewne znajdzie się stosowny paragraf, ale znacznie łatwiej znaleźć uzasadnienie w regulaminie na solidnego briga za bezmyślną próbę wywołania flejma w tej księdze, w sprawie do bólu oczywistej.

Chcesz mieć ferie?


----------



## r6666

Ja tylko wyraziłem wątpliwość, czy prośba o bana spełniała wszelkie wymogi formalne.
Przeglądając regulamin nie znalazłem wniosku w cytowanej formie.
Tu moderator okazał się człowiekiem, a nie urzędnikiem i przymknął oko na dość niestandardową w swej formie prośbę.:cheers:
Czyli da się załatwić wszystko, a Wy narzekacie...


----------



## demmat

Nie wiem, może jestem głupi, ale r6666 chyba sobie zażartował (tak jak ps-man zresztą), więc nie wiem dlaczego miały dostać karę?


----------



## osiedle6

demmat said:


> Nie wiem, może jestem głupi, ale r6666 chyba sobie zażartował (tak jak ps-man zresztą), więc nie wiem dlaczego miały dostać karę?


Nie mi oceniać Twoje zdolności intelektualne, sam to zrobisz najlepiej. 

Gdyby r6666 dołożył stosowną emotkę...
Bez emotki dziwnie jego wypowiedź zabrzmiała.

EOT.


----------



## ps-man

r6666 said:


> ^^
> A czy taka prośba jest zgodna z regulaminem ?


To tak, jak w KPA - ważna treść, intencja, a nie forma czy tytuł pisma. :troll:

A na serio - na jednej szali był cały wątek militarny, a na drugiej Wiher, który ten wątek po prostu rozpieprzał. Dobro zdecydowanie ważniejsze przeważyło. Zdecydowanie.


----------



## osiedle6

ps-man said:


> A na serio - na jednej szali był cały wątek militarny, a na drugiej Wiher, który ten wątek po prostu rozpieprzał.


Po co się tłumaczysz?

Po takiej wydzielinie miał dalej postować?

"[email protected] ps-szajs: Wal się parchu jak boisz się mnie to mnie zbanuj i nie sraj ryjem..."
*Cytat celowy, bo to było apogeum chamstwa*. Dawno nie widziane na SSC.


----------



## wojtop

Jak dla mnie z wątkiem militarnym trzeba coś zrobić bo wszedł w ślepy zaułek.

Wiher akurat merytorycznie miał rację w bardzo wielu rzeczach a został bardzo nieprzyjemnie i arogancko potraktowany przez kilku aktywnych użytkowników tamtego wątku i niestety ps-mana. Nie dziwi mnie że wybuchł po takim potraktowaniu.

W wątku jest kumulacja ludzi którzy wiedzę o militariach mają z internetu i filmów i "ciut" na wyrost uważają się za ekspertów. Czynnego wojskowego nie ma tam chyba żadnego, oficera na pewno nie. Poziom dyskusji jest czasem zastraszająco niski, wartościowe są głównie przedruki informacji z internetu. Jeśli będzie się rozdawało ostrzeżenia czy banowało użytkowników którzy wnoszą tam wiedzę spoza internetu - tak jak próbował to zrobić np. Wiher - to poziom się na pewno nie podniesie.


----------



## osiedle6

wojtop said:


> Jak dla mnie z wątkiem militarnym trzeba coś zrobić bo wszedł w ślepy zaułek.
> 
> Wiher akurat merytorycznie miał rację w bardzo wielu rzeczach a został bardzo nieprzyjemnie i arogancko potraktowany przez kilku aktywnych użytkowników tamtego wątku i niestety ps-mana. Nie dziwi mnie że wybuchł po takim potraktowaniu.
> 
> W wątku jest kumulacja ludzi którzy wiedzę o militariach mają z internetu i filmów i "ciut" na wyrost uważają się za ekspertów. Czynnego wojskowego nie ma tam chyba żadnego, oficera na pewno nie. Poziom dyskusji jest czasem zastraszająco niski, wartościowe są głównie przedruki informacji z internetu. Jeśli będzie się rozdawało ostrzeżenia czy banowało użytkowników którzy wnoszą tam wiedzę spoza internetu - tak jak próbował to zrobić np. Wiher - to poziom się na pewno nie podniesie.


Cała seria kłamstw. 
Do sprawdzenia w wątku militarnym.

Jeśli ktoś był wyjątkowym arogantem to właśnie Wiher. Wszystkie jego posty pozostały, można poczytać.
Miał swoje zdanie, ale nie potrafił dyskutować normalnie. Prawie wszystkie jego posty ziały agresją. Na jakiej podstawie twierdzisz, że to był oficer WP?
Czyżby oficer WP miał być skończonym chamem?

Kwintesencją popisów Wihra było nazwanie ps-mana parchem i szajsmanem.
To Twoja kwalifikacja do nazwania tego usera specjalistą od militariów?


----------



## wojtop

osiedle6 said:


> Cała seria kłamstw.
> Do sprawdzenia w wątku militarnym.
> Jeśli ktoś był wyjątkowym arogantem to właśnie Wiher. Wszystkie jego posty pozostały, można poczytać.
> Miał swoje zdanie, ale nie potrafił dyskutować normalnie. Prawie wszystkie jego posty ziały agresją.


Czytałem i nie widzę tam nadmiernej agresji, przynajmniej dopóki nie zaczęto go wyzywać. Mógłbyś podać kilka przykładów?



> Na jakiej podstawie twierdzisz, że to był oficer WP?


Nic takiego nie twierdzę.



> Kwintesencją popisów Wihra było nazwanie ps-mana parchem i szajsmanem.
> To Twoja kwalifikacja do nazwania tego usera specjalistą od militariów?


hno: Za to ban się należał jak psu buda. Ale wcześniej dyskutował normalnie, wiedzy, kultury i cierpliwości miał nie mniej a raczej więcej niż oponenci. Za co dostawał ostrzeżenia i obelgi? Za odmienne od większości zdanie na dany temat? Tego nie rozumiem, przecież często to on miał rację.


----------



## ps-man

wojtop said:


> hno: Za to ban się należał jak psu buda. Ale wcześniej dyskutował normalnie, wiedzy, kultury i cierpliwości miał nie mniej a raczej więcej niż oponenci. Za co dostawał ostrzeżenia i obelgi? Za odmienne od większości zdanie na dany temat? Tego nie rozumiem, przecież często to on miał rację.


Dyskutował w taki sposób, że nikt z nim dyskutować nie chciał i większość miała go dość. Ekspert też z niego żaden. 

Poza tym wątek militarny nie jest ekspercki i na tym forum nim być nie musi, a bez Wihra zyska jakąś normalność.


----------



## wojtop

Miedzy poziomem eksperckim a poziomem "mam racje bo przeciez tak pisze w gazecie/wikipedii" jest jeszcze cala gama posrednia. Watki kolejowe korzystaja na tym ze sie tam wypowiadaja maszynisci, watki budowlane na tym ze wypowiadaja sie budowlancy - kompetencje uzytkownikow to jest sila tego forum. Zal mi ze akurat watek militarny ma pozostac rezerwatem dla osob calkowicie spoza branzy, dosc czesto piszacych bzdury. 
Dla mnie EOT.


----------



## pawelmilosz

Wątek ma pozostać rezerwatem dla ludzi, którzy potrafią kulturalnie dyskutować. Nikt stamtąd nie wygania specjalistów. Ale też nikt nie chce tam ludzi, którzy "zawsze wiedzą lepiej". Jak ktoś szuka fachowej wiedzy militarnej, to są w internecie lepsze miejsca niż SSC. Analogicznie, nie ma lepszego miejsca dla fachowców od inwestycji i infrastruktury, niż to forum. Aż dziwne, że trzeba o tym przypominać.


----------



## Virgileq

Tamten watek rozpieprzylo dwoch uzytkownikow ciagle siadajac na Wiherze, widzac jakas wyimaginowana agresje, robiac sobie wycieczki osobiste itd. Przeczytajcie sobie kilka stron wstecz zachowujac maksymalna obiektywnosc. Rozmowy typu: 

ktos:


> Sa opoznienia wszedzie (...)


Wiher


> Jakie opoznienia? To nie jest opoznione (...)


Ktos:


> Po co ta agresja, dzieciece pyskowki (...)


Pisze z pamieci, ale wiekszosc dyskusji wygladala mniej wiecej w ten sposob. Nawet gdzies tam wtracilem, by niektore osoby daly sobie spokoj, bo zaostrzaja dyskusje.

Calkowicie zgadzam sie z wojtopem. Calkowicie tez zgadzam sie z banem, bo reakcja Wihera mnie wmurowala. Spodziewalem sie, ze kiedys peknie pod presja tych atakow i pojdzie w briga, ale takiego chamstwa nie. Tylko nie robcie tutaj wrazenia, ze wszystko bylo cacy, watek taki sliczny i taki WOW, a przyszedl Wiher i wszystko popsul swoja agresja. On WAM ten watek zepsul odmiennym zdaniem, z ktorym nie potrafiliscie dyskutowac i kilka osob przeszlo do silnej ofensywy. Swoja droga naprawde kilka osob sie tam osmieszylo po tym jak agresywnie go wysmiewaly, a racja koncowo byla po jego stronie.

Tyle ode mnie.

ps-man - zapomnij, ze to Wiher, zapomnij, ze nie zgadzasz sie z jego opiniami i przeczytaj jakies 10 ostatnich stron watku i postaraj sie obiektywnie - post po poscie zapoznac sie z tym, kto tam kogo atakuje i kto jest agresywny.


----------



## ps-man

Virgileq said:


> ps-man - zapomnij, ze to Wiher, zapomnij, ze nie zgadzasz sie z jego opiniami i przeczytaj jakies 10 ostatnich stron watku i postaraj sie obiektywnie - post po poscie zapoznac sie z tym, kto tam kogo atakuje i kto jest agresywny.


Chciałbym zauważyć, że z Wihrem praktycznie nie dyskutowałem. Ale wiem, że Wiher był uczestnikiem niekończących się dyskusji, których w tym wątku było już dość, a przez które i mnie odechciało się uczestniczyć w wątku. Poza tym decyzja o jego banie została przyjęta z powszechną aprobatą, a poprzedzona była wielokrotnymi skargami, wnioskami itp.

Wątek militarny można było albo zamknąć (nie pierwszy raz), albo czyścić (= śmierć wątku), albo stałby się martwy ze względu na rezygnację jego bywalców.

Dosyć o tym Wihrze.


----------



## Exelcior

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1459944&page=1027
Proszę o zrobienie porządku w tym wątku zwłaszcza z userem @maszynista_ks 
Ciągłe wycieczki pod adresem @leslawa20 cytuję:
" _Ponadto biadolenie o utworzeniu nowej spółki Nowe Koleje Śląskie tylko Cię pogrąża. Co ty palisz? Może zmień dilera lesław bo chyba za bardzo Tobą miota_."


----------



## ps-man

^^
Wycięte.


----------



## filosss

Prośba o szybką interwencję w wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=120812319#post120812319

Pojawił się ruski troll o nicku pppppppp.


----------



## Asinus

To kolejna edycja tego samego psychola od pałacu saskiego. On regularnie trolluje na naszym forum, a także na facebooku i youtube głosząc swoje obłąkańcze teorie. Kiedyś nawet mnie odnalazł na fejsie i mi groził. :|


----------



## Exelcior

Znowu naparzanka @lesława20 i @maszynisty_ks:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1459944&page=1027 
maszynista_ks, cytuję: "_Nie wiem wgl. czy jakie kol wiek twoje wypowiedzi mają sens. I tak nikt nie bierze Ciebie na poważnie, więc po co się trudzić z pisaniem postów na kilka linijek, których defakto mało kto czyta bo odechciewa się już w pierwszym zdaniu czytania?_ " Pomijając niechlujny styl wypowiedzi i błędy ortograficzne ciągle atakuje interlokutora. 
Natomiast @lesław20 pisze nie na temat:
"_Są ważniejsze rzeczy w województwie niż kolej, ot co szpitale, kultura itd. Województwo w tym momencie wydaje 200 mln na dotowanie przewozów, przewozów w większości nikomu nie służących, to potężna kwota z naszych podatków, w większości marnotrawiona. Nie można tak działać, jakieś podstawowe kryteria gry rynkowej i na kolei powinny działać_."
Uprasza się o interwencję, gdyż wątek o Kolejach Śląskich powinien służyć wymianie poglądów i merytorycznej krytyce a nie naparzance.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Asinus said:


> To kolejna edycja tego samego psychola od pałacu saskiego. On regularnie trolluje na naszym forum, a także na facebooku i youtube głosząc swoje obłąkańcze teorie. Kiedyś nawet mnie odnalazł na fejsie i mi groził. :|


Akurat znalezienie Cię na rejsie nie jest takie trudne


----------



## MajKeR_

Exelcior said:


> Uprasza się o interwencję, gdyż wątek o Kolejach Śląskich powinien służyć wymianie poglądów i merytorycznej krytyce a nie naparzance.


Ależ to jest właśnie na temat. Naturalnym przeznaczeniem wątku o Kolejach Śląskich jest naparzanka. Wpierw to sprowokowali Urząd Marszałkowski Województwa Śląskiego wraz z tym cudeńkiem biznesu, swoimi cudownymi pomysłami na organizację przewozów kolejowych w województwie, a sprawy nie udało się zakończyć, bo nic się w tym względzie nie poprawiło i nie poprawi. Najbardziej merytoryczna ostatnio była dyskusja o malowaniach EN57 wynajętych od PR, co pokazuje z jaką działalnością mamy w spółce do czynienia.


----------



## BlazD

Myślę, że to przekracza nie tylko ramy krytyki, ale i dobrego wychowania:


> HGW okazała się zwykłą oszustką i należałoby babie po prostu napluć w twarz,


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=120837396&postcount=19922


----------



## Woo_leo

Można poprosić o łagodniejszy język w drugiej części zdania, ale na karę to nie zasługuje raczej.


----------



## Exelcior

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=913284&page=164
Można zrobić porządek z postem kolegi @Little_Drake? Cytuję:
"_Skoro tamta oferta jest nieaktualna, to po co drzesz japę na forum? _". 
Nawet jeśli jest lekki offtop, to chamstwo jest niewskazane bo zrobimy tu 2 Infocośtam


----------



## Mateusz864

Asinus said:


> To kolejna edycja tego samego psychola od pałacu saskiego. On regularnie trolluje na naszym forum, a także na facebooku i youtube głosząc swoje obłąkańcze teorie. Kiedyś nawet mnie odnalazł na fejsie i mi groził. :|


Uwielbiam go czytać!!! Nie banujcie go tak szybko :lol:


----------



## Exelcior

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=165151&page=618
Naparzanka 2 userów @Bartini i @taki jeden
A temat dotyczy bodaj czego innego :-(


----------



## Maciej78

^^
Ale to nie ta księga. 
Odpowiedniejsza księga jest tu http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=391301&page=774


----------



## ps-man

leslaw20 - 10 dni. Za flejmy, offtopy, ciągłe pouczanie innych, a ostatnio również za coraz ostrzejszy język nie tylko w wątku o metrze w Krakowie, ale i kilku innych wątkach, gdzie nazbierało się trochę skarg.


----------



## Jakub

Witam, czy mogę się spodziewać niebawem postępu w mojej sprawie?


----------



## Asinus

Jakub said:


> Witam, czy mogę się spodziewać niebawem postępu w mojej sprawie?


Jeżeli chodzi Ci o Twój wydzielony wątek (choć to zła księga do poruszania tej sprawy) to przyznam, że jeszcze nie mam czasu żeby do tego poważniej przysiąść i tylko z doskoku zaglądam na forum. Tak więc proponowałbym jednak otworzenie tego tematu, a sprawę uporządkowania starych postów rozwiązać za jakiś czas jak będę miał trochę mniej pracy na głowie.


----------



## Jakub

Faktycznie zły wątek, sorry za to. Tak, chodzi o tamten temat, lepiej niech zostanie zamknięty, bo temat ma tendencję do cytowania, więc szkoda gadać jakie zamieszanie by się zrobiło. Jak nie masz czasu to nie ma problemu. Pzdr.


----------



## potwo-or

Tim999 said:


> pod opcją nr 4 zapisanych jest dużo więcej osób - doczytaj
> 
> @Scattlock
> nie wyjeżdżaj z prymitywnymi komentarzami bo na takie mam wyje***


Kolega pomylił się po raz drugi (tutaj pierwsze przywołanie do porządku przeze mnie)

Były poprzednie przed moją prośbą o zachowanie kultury:


Tim999 said:


> Podział jest zje****. Wykazałem to na przykładzie Łodzi. Podbij prosze wyżej bo tak nie może zostać. Wszędzie się da, na polskim podforum nie.





Tim999 said:


> daj prosze w tym wątku odpowiedź dlaczego nie jest *Łódzkie tylko Łódź*. Od tago zacznij rozmowe z *625*. Też odpowie, że ma wyjeb*** w tym temacie??


Oficjalna prośba o przypomnienie o poziomie kultury obowiązującym na forum oraz danie czasu na przemyślenie i pokutę.


----------



## potwo-or

Kolejny do kolekcji:



Maff said:


> moze ktos zapodac linkiem do tego watku, gdzie małe dziewczynki z innych miescin lamentuja na zmiany na forum i Krakow?


Sugeruję wyjątkowo wysoki wymiar kary za zrobienie rynsztoku z forum dla kolegów z Krakowa.


----------



## Tomeyk

I kolejny:


Scattlock said:


> Ja zaś proponuję, żeby krakowska ekipa, na czele ze swoim moderatorem, który już "zameldował wykonanie zadania", najmocniej powściągneła teraz języki i powstrzymała się od pokazywania palcem kto gdzie ma teraz stanąć. Macie co chcieliście, przedłużyliście sobie fujarki - mam nadzieję, że długość Wam odpowiada, ale teraz może dajcie innym choć odrobinę przykryć to szambo, które wybiło głównie z Waszego powodu.


----------



## Tomeyk

Ten w sumie też się kwalifikuje:


medyk said:


> Ja się w sumie nie dziwię. Czego się spodziewać po ludziach z miasta, które na każdej studzience z g*wnem musi mieć wytłoczone dumne: "Królewskie Stołeczne Miasto Kraków".


----------



## potwo-or

I wniosek o zwrócenie uwagi (w łagodniejszej formie) za nawoływanie do city vs. city.




Tomeyk said:


> Swoją drogą, w ogólnym wątku o reformie siakieś osobniki hejtują Kraków, co tym ludziom jest, naprawdę tak zazdroszczą nam czakramu i *bycia centrum wszechświata*?





wmichal said:


> Czemu Uć nie ma oddzielnego działu? Użytkownicy z łódzkich wątkich nie chcieli czy o co chodzi?





Tomeyk said:


> *Limit jest 400k, widocznie wybiegają już w przyszłość *


----------



## Tomeyk

Też proszę (oczywiście o łagodne) zwrócenie uwagi za city vs city:



potwo-or said:


> Pomysł zaczął się od Krakowa, który nie mógł zdzierżyć, że jest dział z Łodzią a nie z Krakowem... a oni więksi...
> [...]





potwo-or said:


> To my nazwiemy Aglomeracja Łódzka lub Łódź+aglomeracja... tylko niektórym pewnie znów żyłka pęknie...
> [...]





potwo-or said:


> Widzisz... nie mam nic do Krakowa. Tylko userzy z Krakowa zrobili bardzo nieelegancką akcję i walą tekstami "nam się należy jak psu zupa" etc.





potwo-or said:


> A ode mnie wniosek o przerwę dla wszystkich, którzy brali udział w reformie wbrew woli większości, bo okazuje się, że za tym stoi właściwie tylko Kraków. W końcu będzie spokój.


----------



## maxwell0

> Limit jest 400k, widocznie wybiegają już w przyszłość


O co chodzi z tym cytatem? Za co tu zwracać uwagę?


----------



## Tomeyk

Chodzi o to, że przy prostej ekstrapolacji obecnych zmian ludności Łodzi na kolejne półwiecze, za ok 45 lat Łódź zejdzie poniżej postulowanego dla wydzielania subforum dla danego miasta progu 400 tysięcy mieszkańców, co zwłaszcza w zestawieniu z moim uśmieszkiem na końcu wypowiedzi jest przejawem okrutnego hejtu na to urocze miasto


----------



## potwo-or

> A ode mnie wniosek o przerwę dla wszystkich, którzy brali udział w reformie wbrew woli większości, bo okazuje się, że za tym stoi właściwie tylko Kraków. W końcu będzie spokój.


Wniosek podtrzymuje.


----------



## behemot

^^
tzn. wniosek o co?
Zbrigowanie wszystkich, z Krakowem w lokalizacji (właczając w to...Ciebie)


----------



## maxwell0

Dorośli ludzie a zachowują się jak dzieci w przedszkolu.


----------



## pmaciej7

Jaki sens ma przenoszenie tutaj wojenki z wątku, do którego regularnie zagląda co najmniej połowa moderatorów? 

Inna sprawa, że ewentualne zasługi w tamtym wątku powinien rozliczać wyłącznie 625.


----------



## k%

potwo-or said:


> Wniosek podtrzymuje.


ja już nawet nie wiem jak się tłumaczyć i przepraszać co też i wcześniej zrobiłem w odpowiednim wątku.

Żaden z Krakowskich użytkowników nie stoi za żadnym spiskiem bo niby jak... :nuts: 

Ja również za żadnym spiskiem nie stoję bo niby jak mam sterować administratorem czy resztą kilkunastu kolegów z moderacji z czego nie wszyscy mnie nawet lubią jak to normalnie przecież bywa w życiu :nuts:

Naprawdę radzę się otrząsnąć.


----------



## Luki_SL

*ironmod* - 10 dni briga za wypisywanie głupot i inne osobiste wycieczki w wątku *[Radom] Port Lotniczy Radom-Sadków*.



ironmod said:


> naprawdę kosmici cie porwali?


----------



## ixs

^^no w koncu, tylko mysle ze malo bo nie wiem czy to nie jest kolejne wcielenie takiego jednego ktory pisywal tam w podobnym stylu, z kilku kont.


----------



## potwo-or

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1194575

Wszystkie posty i tematy założone też do skasowania


----------



## Exelcior

Proszę o powstrzymanie użytkownika @Morpheo_LG
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=316746&page=250
Ten wątek, sprawa dotyczy mnie, ujawnienie tożsamości bez mojej zgody.hno:


----------



## Budowlaniec

A to musi być zgoda na ujawnienie tożsamości?
Przecież część z nas tutaj nie jest anonimowa, i jeśli gdzieś podałeś że Ty to Ty to chyba nie możesz mieć teraz do nikogo o to pretensji. Twoja anonimowość się skończyła.


----------



## Exelcior

Budowlaniec said:


> A to musi być zgoda na ujawnienie tożsamości?
> Przecież część z nas tutaj nie jest anonimowa, i jeśli gdzieś podałeś że Ty to Ty to chyba nie możesz mieć teraz do nikogo o to pretensji. Twoja anonimowość się skończyła.


Używanie nicków różnych a ujawnianie tożsamożci, pranie brudów i zwykłe chamstwo owego usera panie @budowlaniec to chyba różnica. To, że udzielam się również na forum Rynku Kolejowego nie ma tu nic do rzeczy.hno:


----------



## pmaciej7

Exelcior said:


> Ten wątek, sprawa dotyczy mnie, ujawnienie tożsamości bez mojej zgody.hno:


W którym miejscu?


----------



## pmaciej7

Skomentowałbym to, ale nie mam wątpliwości, że jakaś część mojego komentarza zostałaby w przyszłości wyrwana z kontekstu i użyta przeciwko mnie, dlatego się powstrzymam.


----------



## paweln

pmaciej7 said:


> Skomentowałbym to, ale nie mam wątpliwości, że jakaś część mojego komentarza zostałaby w przyszłości wyrwana z kontekstu i użyta przeciwko mnie, dlatego się powstrzymam.


Groziłaby by ci za to najwyższej szydera ze strony użytkowników za którą w odpowiednim czasie mógłbyś się odwdzięczyć banem albo brigiem.
Wiele więcej ryzykują użytkownicy nie wspierający bez refleksyjnie wszelkich decyzji modów. 

Co do powyższego bana za "polityczna jazdę bez trzymanki", to autor tego wpisu jest tak daleki od mojego wyobrażenia rzeczywistości, że takimi wypowiedziami wzbudza już tylko moją litość... ale mimo wszystko uznałbym jego prawo do wyrażania poglądów. Jeśli pisał nie w tym wątku co trzeba, to odpowiednio długi brig powinien wystarczyć i dać czas na zaznajomienie się z struktura forum i tematyka wątków...


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Miał na to 9 lat oraz 11 brigów za to samo, czyli postowanie polityki poza PHP.


----------



## paweln

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Miał na to 9 lat oraz 11 brigów za to samo, czyli postowanie polityki poza PHP.


A to już zmienia postać rzeczy, czyli mamy bana za 11 brigów i brak poprawy a nie za jeden konkretny post.

Może dobrą praktyką byłoby podawanie przy banowaniu informacji o ilości wcześniej udzielonych brigów za podobne występki... Naprawdę ciężko kogoś bronić po tym jak 11 brigów nie przekonało go do dostosowania się do zasad forum.


----------



## arafat11

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Miał na to 9 lat oraz 11 brigów za to samo, czyli postowanie polityki poza PHP.


co to jest przy userze Jakub Polewski?:lol: on tyle brigow w rok potrafi zrobic...


----------



## Sasza

arafat11 said:


> co to jest przy userze Jakub Polewski?:lol: on tyle brigow w rok potrafi zrobic...


Ale Jakub Polewski ma plecy, których nawet Beton skruszyć nie może


----------



## bloniaq_s8

350 stron później.....


----------



## drugastrona

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Miał na to 9 lat oraz 11 brigów za to samo, czyli postowanie polityki poza PHP.


No to trzeba było tak od razu pisać. Ban za całokształt i multum brigów to co innego niż ban za jakąś tam niespecjalnie agresywną czy obraźliwą pojedynczą wypowiedź.

Inna sprawa, że brigowanie za politykę (nie za obrażanie czy wulgaryzmy) w dziale niemerytorycznym to przesada.


----------



## michael_siberia

Nasza wewnętrzna polityka ma ściśle określone obszary do dyskusji stricte o niej.


----------



## EGOista

drugastrona said:


> Inna sprawa, że brigowanie za politykę (nie za obrażanie czy wulgaryzmy) w dziale niemerytorycznym to przesada.


O polityce można pisać tylko w PHP, a nie w każdym wątku działu "Klub Forum".


----------



## 625

drugastrona said:


> Inna sprawa, że brigowanie za politykę (nie za obrażanie czy wulgaryzmy) w dziale niemerytorycznym to przesada.


Ile razy trzeba Ci pisać, że to PODSTAWOWA zasada SSC? Zakaz polityki.


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Ale ja wiem, że jest taka zasada. Tyle że mało kto tej zasady przestrzega, a wylatują tylko nieliczni. Wątek Polityczny HydePark też tę zasadę łamie. Tę PODSTAWOWĄ zasadę SSC. Polityka pojawia się w wielu wątkach, merytorycznych i niemerytorycznych, i praktycznie nikt nie dostaje za to kary. Zasada zasadą, a praktyka praktyką.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

drugastrona said:


> ^^ Ale ja wiem, że jest taka zasada. Tyle że mało kto tej zasady przestrzega, a wylatują tylko nieliczni. Wątek Polityczny HydePark też tę zasadę łamie. Tę PODSTAWOWĄ zasadę SSC. Polityka pojawia się w wielu wątkach, merytorycznych i niemerytorycznych, i praktycznie nikt nie dostaje za to kary. Zasada zasadą, a praktyka praktyką.


To postuj tutaj takie przykłada, bo jest jasne, że wszystkiego nie wyłapiemy.


----------



## markus1234

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> To postuj tutaj takie przykłada, bo jest jasne, że wszystkiego nie wyłapiemy.


Search Forums. Show Posts.

Wina Tuska

Winatuska


----------



## LubiePiwo

^^ Linki do wyszukiwarki nie działają


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121201747&postcount=149

Myślę że nie zaszkodziłoby co najmniej zwrócenie uwagi/ostrzeżenie...


----------



## ps-man

^ Del + ostrzeżenie.


----------



## wiewior

Rozumiem rozgoryczenie, ale taki język to przesada 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121256168&postcount=24721

Del
ps


----------



## nikmin

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Żegnamy Alka:


Ech, czy ci z drużyny niepokornych mogliby jakoś lepiej ukierunkować swoją niepokorność, żeby nie łapać banów? PHP z przechyłem w jedną stronę, robi się coraz nudniejsze hno:


----------



## chauffeur

nikmin said:


> Ech, czy ci z drużyny niepokornych mogliby jakoś lepiej ukierunkować swoją niepokorność, żeby nie łapać banów? PHP z przechyłem w jedną stronę, robi się coraz nudniejsze hno:


Zawsze można zastosować wariant katarski (kibice wierni swojej drużynie). :troll:


----------



## Eyk88

Thx.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Słusznie. Tym bardziej, że sytuacja dotyczyła nawoływania do złamania prawa.


----------



## Han Solo

Asinus said:


> Za takie chamstwo i grożenie przemocą powinien być ban na zawsze (wcześniej bluzgi leciały też na forum w skasowanych już postach). Ale damy jeszcze ostatnią szansę na poprawę, ale to dopiero za pół roku, na razie brig do sierpnia.


Nie jest to uwaga do Asinusa, a raczej ogólnej treści: w ostatnich tygodniach padło wiele dożywotnich banów w bardzo kontrowersyjnych okolicznościach, a tutaj, w sytuacji ewidentnej przemocy i groźby wobec konkretnego usera, półroczny brigoban.

Mam wrażanie, że należy nieco ujednolicić orzecznictwo


----------



## ReefGear

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121356936&postcount=1953

Niskich lotów city vs. city.

I ogólnie wątek mocno zbacza z kursu.


----------



## Asinus

Han Solo said:


> Nie jest to uwaga do Asinusa, a raczej ogólnej treści: w ostatnich tygodniach padło wiele dożywotnich banów w bardzo kontrowersyjnych okolicznościach, a tutaj, w sytuacji ewidentnej przemocy i groźby wobec konkretnego usera, półroczny brigoban.
> 
> Mam wrażanie, że należy nieco ujednolicić orzecznictwo


IMO ban wieczysty powinien wchodzić w grę w warunkach recydywy. Tamte "kontrowersyjne" bany właśnie dotyczyły takich sytuacji. Tutaj natomiast użytkownik poza jednym ostrzeżeniem nie miał jeszcze briga, więc mimo że czyn był w najwyższym stopniu karygodny to powinien mieć przynajmniej jedną szansę na poprawę za te kilka miesięcy. O ile nie założy nowego konta, bo najczęściej zbrigowani na długi czas nie wytrzymują i takie zakładają, to wtedy już będzie na pewno ban.


----------



## MajKeR_

^^ Poza tym na to jest PM, żeby takie sprawy klarować użytkownikom w miarę bezpiecznie...


----------



## Asinus

MT - brig na 7 dni z powodu trollingu pomimo ostatniego ostrzeżenia.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Urodzony aka *Residentes de Łódź* - da ktoś permanentnego bana na to drugie (pierwsze konto), bo na razie jest brig.

Ja muszę lecieć.


----------



## Eurotram

Asinus said:


> IMO ban wieczysty powinien wchodzić w grę w warunkach recydywy. Tamte "kontrowersyjne" bany właśnie dotyczyły takich sytuacji. Tutaj natomiast użytkownik poza jednym ostrzeżeniem nie miał jeszcze briga, więc mimo że czyn był w najwyższym stopniu karygodny to powinien mieć przynajmniej jedną szansę na poprawę za te kilka miesięcy. O ile nie założy nowego konta, bo najczęściej zbrigowani na długi czas nie wytrzymują i takie zakładają, to wtedy już będzie na pewno ban.


Asinus,nie śledzę dokładnie Twoich wpisów,ale przynajmniej wreszcie zrozumiałem Twoje podejście i jakkolwiek jest różne od podejścia niektórych hmmm... starszych modów,to nie da Ci się odmówić konsekwentnego stosowania do tych reguł. Teraz mam pewność,że to reguła,a nie indywidualne podejście.


----------



## Virgileq

Niech rzuci kamieniem ten co nigdy po piwku posta nie napisal. To chyba normalne, by nie banowal kogos kto dlugo siedzi za pojedynczy wybryk.


----------



## pawelmilosz

MonteChristo said:


> Probably the best candidate to become president of Poland-Andrzej Duda.[...]


Od tego postu wystartowała polityka w wątku, w którym zdecydowanie nie powinno jej być. A przynajmniej nie w takiej formie... 

Zgłaszam do przeczyszczenia.


----------



## MajKeR_

O kolejnego briga się prosi? Rozum chyba na spacer poszedł...


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

^^
^^ Czy to nie jest zbanowany kiedyś Łukaszek?


----------



## MonteChristo

Panowie-to nie jest Forum Polskich Wiezowcow. Tam moge swobodnie wyrazac swoje poglady-jesli macie inne zapraszam do dyskusji. Zamykanie ust osobom o innych pogladach na forum to nie jest dobry pomysl.




pawelmilosz said:


> Od tego postu wystartowała polityka w wątku, w którym zdecydowanie nie powinno jej być. A przynajmniej nie w takiej formie...
> 
> Zgłaszam do przeczyszczenia.


A to Ty decydujesz ze nie powinno tam byc polityki? Bo ja takiej informacji nigdzie nie widzialem. To watek do tego zeby sobie pozartowac i pogadac na luzie-o wszystkim. DLM jest przepelnione polityka. Nie chcesz to nie czytaj.



MajKeR_ said:


> O kolejnego briga się prosi? *Rozum chyba na spacer poszedł*...


I takie osoby zadaja dla mnie briga :lol:




MajKeR_ said:


> *A prawactwo to świnie.* Za te wszystkie "panie Bolku" albo "mam nadzieję, że historia pana rozliczy" *waliłbym po mordzie i sprawdzał czy równo puchnie*. Nikogo nie uszanują, tylko swoich kacyków.





MajKeR_ said:


> *A po psi ch*j* jakaś ekstra kasa na zabytki ...


Spokojnie-bledu nie powtorze i nie bede sie wypowiadal w Polskiej sekcji. Mozecie za to mnie przeczytac na miedzynarodowym (niestety dla niektorych tutaj-pod inna jurysdykcja)


----------



## k%

^^
tak wyłącznie edukacyjnie i nie konkretnie do Ciebie, ale mylisz się bardzo, że jesteś pod inną jurysdykcją... jeśli napisałeś choć 1 posta w Polskiej sekcji każdy Polski moderator ma możliwość Cię zbanować na całym forum.


----------



## MonteChristo

Dobrze wiedziec. Dostalem juz briga za swoja dzialanosc niedawno-teraz tylko pisze w tym Polskim watku odnoszac sie tylko do atakow na mnie.Wiecej juz nie napisze w zadnym Polskim.


----------



## mkrawcz1

Przymiotnik "polski" piszemy małą literą. Warto byłoby pisać poprawnie w ojczystym (mam nadzieję) języku...


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

*MonteChristo* aka *lukaszek89* ban.


----------



## dexter2

Haha, zdrówko :cheers:


----------



## Asinus

ocsid - 3 tygodnie bana za kolejny raz obrażanie uczestników dyskusji i pomimo wcześniejszych brigów. Tym razem sankcja proporcjonalnie bardziej surowa (ban a nie brig).


----------



## adam2a

Zajrzyj znowu do tego wątku, nie ma jednej osoby która by twojej decyzji broniła. W myśl zasady - jeśli jedna osobą ciebie krytykuje ją zignoruj, ale jeśli robią to wszyscy...


----------



## Budowlaniec

oralB said:


> I żadna urażona duma - po prostu albo się szanujemy, albo robimy tutaj forum Onetu


Ale teraz w temacie to Ciebie już za to każdy nie szanuje.

Zachowaj resztki honoru i go odbanuj.
Albo niech to zrobi jakiś inny moderator i zakończy tą szopkę prowadzoną przez oralB


----------



## letowniak

krzyś22Lublin;122007225 said:


> Obserwuje od 3 lat forum. Pierwszy mój post pisze bo gościa nie trawie.


To jak taka stara moherowa baba z Lublina, stojąca w oknie i wypatrująca aktów wandalizmu. To nic że niczego nie wnosi w społeczeństwo forumowe, stoisz na pierwszej linii frontu do walki z forumową przestępczością! Łącznościowiec, miejski monitoring, radiowęzeł, alarm przeciwpożarowy wszystko w jednym. 

A tak w ogóle to ja tu wiedze tylko świetną robotę kogoś kto robi dużo fotorelacji i kogoś kto wstawia te foty z zaprzyjaźnionego forum, z którego sam wstawiam masę fotorelacji.

Również zgłaszam *siebie* do sprawdzenia czy przypadkiem nie mam jakiegoś multikonta gdzieś, to raz, a dwa naczelny wróg całego Lublina św Pisul który to wysyłał obrazki z kupą na priv lubelskim użytkownikom(do dziś się zastanawiam dlaczego kupa a nie np członek) z tego co nieoficjalnie mi wiadomo również gdzieś się chowa na tym forum. Zgłaszam też Ciebie drogi kolego do sprawdzenia bo jakoś trudno mi uwierzyć że ktoś czyta to forum 3 lata i nie ma ochoty uczestniczyć w jego życiu, też masz jakieś drugie konto.
Bacznie obserwujmy! Wrogowie Lublina są moimi wrogami!


----------



## drugastrona

adam2a said:


> Zajrzyj znowu do tego wątku, nie ma jednej osoby która by twojej decyzji broniła. W myśl zasady - jeśli jedna osobą ciebie krytykuje ją zignoruj, ale jeśli robią to wszyscy...


Kopernika i Galileusza też "wszyscy" krytykowali. A ogromne masy popierały Hitlera i Stalina. Taki argument jak Twój jest bez sensu. Miejsce na dowcipy jest w wątku "Czas na śmiech". Przeczytaj cały tytuł wątku o piłce i się zastanów. Może 2 tygodnie to za dużo, ale kara jest jak najbardziej zgodna z regulaminem wątku.


----------



## adam2a

drugastrona said:


> Kopernika i Galileusza też "wszyscy" krytykowali. A ogromne masy popierały Hitlera i Stalina.


To jest riposta tak z kosmosu, że brak słów...

Chociaż w sumie masz rację - ten ban wytyczył nowe szlaki tego jak może wyglądać moderacja :|



drugastrona said:


> Taki argument jak Twój jest bez sensu. Miejsce na dowcipy jest w wątku "Czas na śmiech".


A bzdura, memy pojawiają się co kilka strom w każdym wątku na tym forum. Mnie ten żart średnio śmieszył, ale był w duchu wątku, ani nie był trollowaniem, ani nie doprowadził do przesadnie gorącej dyskusji. W ogóle przeszedł niezauważony.



drugastrona said:


> Przeczytaj cały tytuł wątku o piłce i się zastanów.


Dla ciebie wszystko :cheers:


----------



## takisobiektoś

oralB said:


> ^^ Kolega oczywiście przez przypadek nie napisał ,że ten wstrętny moderator oralB wcześniej, po wielostronicowym pojeździe po Legii, grzecznie poprosił o zakończenie tej kibicowskiej napinki, a którą to sugestię bulawro miał głęboko w d... wrzucając kawał mający obrazić jakąś 1/4 uczestników dyskusji
> 
> I żadna urażona duma - po prostu albo się szanujemy, albo robimy tutaj forum Onetu


Spójrz prawdzie w oczy i zobacz co zrobiłeś w wątku.Na żart @Bulawro nikt nie zareagował,
natomiast Twoja nieprzemyślana decyzja wywołała flejm , który będzie trwał , bo WSZYSCY uważają tą decyzję za pochopną i mocno nieadekwatną do wykroczenia. Choć słowo "wykroczenie" jest tutaj mocnym nadużyciem. W wątku już dawno nie było Onetu , ale dzięki Tobie jest na najlepszej drodze ku temu.


----------



## grzsul

Ciekawi mnie czy bylibyście tak samo konsekwentni jeśli to kibic Legii wysłał "dowcip" o kibicu Lecha i dostałby od Poznańskiego moda bana. Naprawdę jestem ciekaw.


----------



## adam2a

grzsul said:


> Ciekawi mnie czy bylibyście tak samo konsekwentni jeśli to kibic Legii wysłał "dowcip" o kibicu Lecha i dostałby od Poznańskiego moda bana. Naprawdę jestem ciekaw.


Sprawdźmy więc. Żart o Lechu:



> Na łożu śmierci stary zagorzały kibic Lecha Poznań. Zwołał całą rodzinę aby obwieścić ważną nowinę:
> 
> - Od dziś jestem kibicem Legii!
> - Ale jak to? Całe życie byłeś przecież sercem za Lechem.
> - Tak, ale wolę żeby umarł kibic Legii.


:troll:


----------



## Mruczek

oralB said:


> ^^ Kolega oczywiście przez przypadek nie napisał, że ten wstrętny moderator oralB wcześniej, po wielostronicowym pojeździe po Legii, grzecznie poprosił o zakończenie tej kibicowskiej napinki, a którą to sugestię bulawro miał głęboko w d... wrzucając kawał mający obrazić jakąś 1/4 uczestników dyskusji


Ale przyznasz, że kawał fajny Chociażby dlatego proszę o łaskę dla kolegi


----------



## pmaciej7

adam2a said:


> Sprawdźmy więc. Żart o Lechu:
> 
> :troll:


Ja tam w ogóle piłki nie lubię, ban za zaśmiecanie księgi :troll:

Ale moja żona się śmiała.


----------



## adam2a

pmaciej7 said:


> Ja tam w ogóle piłki nie lubię, ban za zaśmiecanie księgi :troll:
> 
> Ale moja żona się śmiała.


No widzisz, gdyby być konsekwentny (tak ja rzeczony moderator) to powinienem dostać bana, bo właśnie za coś takiego rozdał swojego. Ale nie dostanę, bo to by było wbrew zdrowemu rozsądkowi i duchowi jaki powinien przyświecać moderowaniu 

Poza tym - może OralB wcześniej powinien dać tamtego posta żonie do przeczytania?


----------



## maxwell0

Ktoś jakiś czas temu dostał bana za nazwanie prezydenta Komorowskiego per Bronek, więc zakładam, że za nazwanie go debilem tym bardziej będzie ban. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=122016869&postcount=140813



Scizoid.Trans.Prog. said:


> Tylko różnica polegała na tym, że Ś.P. Lech Kaczyński był człowiekiem wykształconym, o dobrych manierach. Ten obecny jest zwykłym debilem, kompromitującym Polskę na arenie międzynarodowej.


----------



## mkuldane

^^ 
^^
A możecie wybaczyć jakiś chwilowy brak intelektu i wyjaśnić sens tego dowcipu? Chodzi o to, że dostali 3:0 więc gość ma ustawić 30 stopni?


----------



## maxwell0

mkuldane said:


> ^^
> ^^
> A możecie wybaczyć jakiś chwilowy brak intelektu i wyjaśnić sens tego dowcipu? Chodzi o to, że dostali 3:0 więc gość ma ustawić 30 stopni?


Ma ustawić na 30 stopni bo tyle jest napisane na metce. To 3:0 nie ma nic do rzeczy.


----------



## Beck's

maxwell0 said:


> Ktoś jakiś czas temu dostał bana za nazwanie prezydenta Komorowskiego per Bronek, więc zakładam, że za nazwanie go debilem tym bardziej będzie ban.


Jeszcze ma nad awatarem polityczne haslo "zwajczaj platformizm"hno:


----------



## michael_siberia

maxwell0 said:


> Ktoś jakiś czas temu dostał bana za nazwanie prezydenta Komorowskiego per Bronek, więc zakładam, że za nazwanie go debilem tym bardziej będzie ban.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=122016869&postcount=140813


PHP rządzi się osobnymi prawami. Postów stamtąd tutaj nie zgłaszamy.


----------



## Budowlaniec

Można poprosić o jakąś odpowiedź w sprawie użytkownika bulawro? Czy może panuje tu iście wolna amerykanka wśród modów?


----------



## oralB

Budowlaniec said:


> Można poprosić o jakąś odpowiedź w sprawie użytkownika bulawro? Czy może panuje tu iście wolna amerykanka wśród modów?


Czego Kolega nie rozumie? Forumowicz bulawro dostał karę nie za to, że kawał jest śmieszny/nieśmieszny, tylko za to że mimo prośby o zakończenie toczącej się napinki swoim postem postanowił ją dalej kontynuować? Ja rozumiem, że forumowicze z Wrocławia, Poznania czy Szczecina nie widzą w tym nic złego, bo zawsze fajnie Legii i jej kibicom dokopać. Przypomnę jeszcze raz tytuł wątku:

[Piłka Nożna] Polska piłka (*kibice*, oprawy, zadymy, *głupie napinki = ban*) 

Dwa tygodnie to nie wieczność. Ja uważam swoją decyzję za zasadną i się z niej nie wycofam. Dodam, że żadnemu merytorycznemu pastwieniu się nad Legią się nie sprzeciwiałem, nie cenzurowałem i nikogo za to nie karałem.


----------



## takisobiektoś

^^ Gdy na ulicy ktoś spyta Cię, dlaczego jesteś koniem - zaśmiej się.Jak kolejna osoba się spyta, dlaczego jesteś koniem-zignoruj ją.Gdy po raz trzeci ktoś spyta się Ciebie, czemu jesteś koniem - zastanów się czy nie powinieneś mieć worka siana pod pyskiem.

Żart Bulawro wisiał na forum ponad 12 godzin i *NIKT* na niego nie zareagował.Nikt, oprócz moderatora z nadętym ego hno: Za to później *WSZYSCY* zgodnie stwierdzili , że przegiąłeś pałę.

A już tak na marginesie, kibic Legii moderuje wątek piłkarski , w którym gawiedź raczyła się pośmiać z wtopy jego ukochanego klubu. *BEZ KOMENTARZA*


----------



## oralB

^^ przeczytaj proszę jeszcze raz ostatnie zdanie z mojej poprzedniej wypowiedzi 

miłej nocy


----------



## takisobiektoś

^^ A ty moje pierwsze.
Poza tym , w napince brałeś czynny udział i jak już ci się znudziło, postanowiłeś ją zakończyć lakonicznym "pośmialiśmy się już i wystarczy" , którego być może Bulawro nawet nie przeczytał , gdyż nie każdy z zapartym tchem śledzi ten wątek.

P.S.Koszmarów ze Śląskiem i Bulawro w roli głównej


----------



## Haveblue

W wątku o kryzysie ukraińskim, szczególnie w ostatnich dniach aż się roi od skur**synów i innego podobnego mięsa, ale nie widziałem, żeby ci ludzie dostali za to briga czy bana.

Za to za off-topa (od których się tam roi każdego dnia) zostałem wyproszony z tego wątku ...

... no chyba że to nie za to, tylko za to że zdenerwowałem Betona za wytknięcie mu zakłamywania historii.


----------



## pmaciej7

QWERTY - dawno nie widziany w wątkach drogowych, a jak już się pojawił, to smędzi i trolluje. A że dzisiaj mam małą tolerancję na głupoty, to 30 dni.


----------



## redzik

krzyś22Lublin;122007225 said:


> Obserwuje od 3 lat forum. Pierwszy mój post pisze bo gościa nie trawie. Gość który za pyskówki z moderatorem i żalenie się po całym forum jak i nagminne spamowanie dostał już 2 razy całkowitego bana znowu sobie założył konto :nuts:
> 
> mastahor, święty i przypadek1 to ten sam człowiek
> 
> Nawet ostatnio się już z tym nie kryje i tak pisze http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121362382&postcount=2046
> Nawet sam chwali siebie w 3 osobie! Gość jest mocny.
> 
> Sami sprawdzcie. Wrzuca te same zdjęcia i tekst na skyscrapercity pod nickiem przypadek1 i za kilka minut albo nawet mniej kopiuj-wklej do inwestycje.rzeszów pod nickiem święty . No i znowu spamuje pod każdym swoim postem swoje forum gdzie już jest moderatorem i kadzi Lublinowi. Nie ten sam gość? I znowu żale że go zabanowali w tematach [Rzeszów] Planowane inwestycje, zapowiedzi, promocja miasta itd.
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=121323661&postcount=110
> i to samo zdjęcia tekst co do joty kopiuj/wklej(na dole strony)
> http://inwestycje-rzeszow.pl/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=3&p=2694#p2694
> 
> I tak w kilkudziesięciu postach. Tam jest już moderatorem to po co tu robi cyrk z powielaniem kont?


Zarejestrować się, żeby na kogoś donieść. Gratuluję!


----------



## Kemo

Czy to nie powrót jakiegoś trolla-multikontowca?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=122123355&postcount=2263


----------



## pmaciej7

^^ CzlowiekSwiatowy, PolskiWiezowiec, RafalKoksik, WarsawManiac


----------



## Pan spięty

> CzlowiekSwiatowy, PolskiWiezowiec, RafalKoksik, WarsawManiac


Tak swoją drogą, to czytając te niki...


----------



## chauffeur

Proszę o sprawdzenie, czy Leningrad., to nie kolejne wcielenie zbanowanego MonteChristo.


----------



## pawelmilosz

Sądząc po stylu wypowiedzi, ich treści i dacie zarejestrowania, stawiam że on. A nawet jeśli nie, to mam nadzieje, że i tak wkrótce poleci za głupoty które wypisuje.


----------



## dexter2

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1197279

Proszę o sprawdzenie, czy to nie przypadkiem Montechristo, dzięki.


----------



## kaktus

Ja z pytaniem, czy zgłaszać osobników z klub forum którzy mają poniżej 100 postów?


----------



## pmaciej7

Chyba nie, bo to ma być blokada mechaniczna.


----------



## EGOista

Ma być to jest dobre słowo, bo póki co nie jest.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Kolejne multikonto, żegnamy.... *DiscoVolante*


----------



## pawelmilosz

Hehe, patrzcie kto rozdaje lajki


----------



## 625

625. said:


> XXX


Kasacja konta.


----------



## drugastrona

^^ A kto to był? Bo na pewno multikontowiec.


----------



## MajKeR_

Ten Leningrad. z DLM to był MonteChristo?! W życiu bym nie powiedział. Jakoś mądrzej pisał i myślałem, że serio jest z Leningradu. Rozumiem, że 625. było także jego wcieleniem? Tak czy owak, niezły as z tego MonteChristo, wręcz niezłomny!


----------



## chauffeur

MajKeR_ said:


> Ten Leningrad. z DLM to był MonteChristo?! W życiu bym nie powiedział. Jakoś mądrzej pisał i myślałem, że serio jest z Leningradu. Rozumiem, że 625. było także jego wcieleniem? Tak czy owak, niezły as z tego MonteChristo, wręcz niezłomny!


Był jeszcze jako DiscoVcośtam.


----------



## MajKeR_

Zauważyłem. A teraz jest jako Pershing. :lol: Dawno nie widziałem tutaj równie zacietrzewionego banity. Nie można mu dać bana na IP?


----------



## michael_siberia

A czy czasem *wosana* nie jest szpicem?


----------



## Tomczyna

Jest. Zaprzestałem polowania na jego kolejne wcielenia. Gdybym był modem odblokowałbym mu pierwsze z kont, bo jest raczej nieszkodliwy i widać, że zależy mu na byciu wśród nas. Ale nie jestem, zaś Beton, do którego zwracał się o prawo łaski oraz pozostali moderatorzy nie podzielają mojego zdania.


----------



## markus1234

ps-man grozi mi ponownym brigiem w wątku ukraińskim, 



ps-man said:


> Ty też bądź ostrożny.


przy czym rownoczesnie akceptuje takie rzeczy



adam2a said:


> Skurwysyny.





Hryhir said:


> Skurwysyny.





Michalr said:


> Kacapskie skurwysyny...





karpiu77 said:


> skurwysyny





MajKeR_ said:


> to skurwysyny. Zwykłe skurwysyny,


Jeżeli tak ma wyglądać dla ps-man ten "szczególny nadzór" wątku, to nic tylko pogratulować. 

Talkinghead na tyle uczciwie postawił sprawę w php, ze stworzył watek "autorski", gdzie briga można teoretycznie dostać również za poglądy. Może wiec warto w wątku ukraińskim tez postawić sprawę jasno, ze glosy krytyczne wobec Ukrainy są niemile widziane a nawet najwulgarniejsza krytyka Rosjan jest dopuszczalna, a nie udawać ze panują tam równe zasady. Bo czlowiek myśli ze panują, a potem łapie brigi za błahostki.


----------



## ps-man

markus1234 said:


> ps-man grozi mi ponownym brigiem w wątku ukraińskim


"Ofiaro" niedoszłego i na razie wyimaginowanego przyszłego briga! Uważaj, bo...Twoje podążąjące w jednym kierunku komentarze mogą być wyśmiane np. jakimś zdjęciem, faktem.


----------



## Asinus

markus1234 said:


> Może wiec warto w wątku ukraińskim tez postawić sprawę jasno, ze glosy krytyczne wobec Ukrainy są niemile widziane a nawet najwulgarniejsza krytyka Rosjan jest dopuszczalna, a nie udawać ze panują tam równe zasady. Bo czlowiek myśli ze panują, a potem łapie brigi za błahostki.


A kto to niby udaje? Przecież to oczywiste, że inaczej traktuje się stronę będącą ofiarą napaści, a inaczej agresora. Jak w takiej sytuacji bawić się w bajki o tym, że niby "prawda leży po środku"? Tytuł tego wątku chyba nie pozostawia wątpliwości jakie obowiązuje tam nastawienie. To tak jak w dyskusji o Powstaniu Warszawskim nikt nie będzie przecież się litować o to jakie "racje" mieli w konflikcie Niemcy, tylko dyskusja z samej swojej istoty jest już w określony sposób ukierunkowana. Tak samo jest w przypadku Ukrainy, dziwię się, że to może budzić jakieś zdziwienie.


----------



## odyseush

Aaaaa.... to FPW jest subforum ukraińskich nacjonalistów. Że też się nie połapałem. hno:

Prawda czy leży po środku czy nie, zawsze się sama obroni. Nie potrzeba jej modów pamagierów. 

Jak to jest, że jak rozmawiam z *UKRAIŃCAMI* z np Mikołajowa to o rządzie Jaceniuka mówią per Junta, a tutaj na "polskim" subforum można wyłapać za to briga czy inny karcer?

Nadgorliwość jest gorsza od faszyzmu.


----------



## markus1234

@Asinus 

Tu nie chodzi o litowanie się nad Niemcami czy Rosjanami, tylko o dopuszczenie mocno krytycznych opinii także na temat drugiej strony.

Gdy nie dawno krytykowałem zachowanie prezydenta Ukrainy, to wywołałem w wątku kolektywny skok ciśnienia. Zaczęto się czepiać mojej angielskiej pisowni "Poroshenko" i ostatecznie dostałem tydzień briga z komentarzem "dosyć tego". W tym samym czasie inni rzucali "kacapskimi s*synami", i nic. Teraz skrytykowałem ukraińskie wojsko i już ps-man znów zaczyna przebierać nogami i kazać mi "być ostrożny".


----------



## odyseush

Spoko, ja po upomnieniu "lżących kacapstwo", że łamią prawo RP dostałem briga z dopiskiem "rasizm"  Fani Mrożka czy co?


----------



## michael_siberia

Nie bój żaby, FPW i tak nie stanie się prorosyjskie. Daremny Twój trud.


----------



## osiedle6

odyseush said:


> Jak to jest, że jak rozmawiam z *UKRAIŃCAMI* z np Mikołajowa to o rządzie Jaceniuka mówią per Junta, a tutaj na "polskim" subforum można wyłapać za to briga czy inny karcer?
> 
> Nadgorliwość jest gorsza od faszyzmu.


Ano tak to jest, że nawet wybrany demokratycznie rząd Jaceniuka będzie określany przez grupę oszołomstwa ukraińskiego (*nie wszystkich Ukraińców)* jako junta, wzorem kagiebowskiej propagandy.

W Polsce też mamy dużą sektę próbującą ignorować instytucje demokratyczne. Niech tupią nóżkami jak ci na Ukrainie.


----------



## ps-man

markus1234 said:


> Teraz skrytykowałem ukraińskie wojsko i już ps-man znów zaczyna przebierać nogami i kazać mi "być ostrożny".


Bo się wygłupiasz, dorabiając ideologie. Różne głupie wypadki z udziałem sprzętu wojskowego na całym świecie - nawet w armiach państw NATO. A w czasie konfliktu tym bardziej się zdarzają.

A że odczytujesz ostrzeżenia tak jak chcesz, to może i dobrze. Dosyć ciekawe jest wołanie o "równe zasady" przez recydywistę-rekordzistę, który walcząc o "równe zasady" powinien być z urzędu zbanowany. Chcesz nazywania rzeczy po imieniu? To masz - sam je zacytowałeś. To jest nazywanie rzeczy (bandytów) po imieniu.


----------



## Tomeyk

kozl said:


> To hipotetyczne miejsce gdzieś w okolicy o ile *bydło posiadające swoje miejsca w nowej mieszkaniówce* nie zjedzie się i nie zajmie


Jako mieszkający w nowej mieszkaniówce i posiadający własne miejsce, poczułem się nieco urażony obelgami miotanymi przez kolegę ze śródmieścia, przekonanego, że sam fakt tam mieszkania w centrum powinien gwarantować mu miejsce parkingowe na drodze publicznej.


----------



## odyseush

michael_siberia said:


> Nie bój żaby, FPW i tak nie stanie się prorosyjskie. Daremny Twój trud.


Tak, marzę o tym, że wszyscy razem zatańczymy kalinkę, a wódkę będziemy zaniuchiwać :nuts:

Ja chciałbym jedynie aby *tak jak dawniej*, to forum przestało być w takim stopniu ksenofobiczne, żeby różne strony w dyskusji miały takie same prawa. (co patrząc po ewolucji języka i dyskursu jakim posługujecie się w wiadomym wątku stopniowo się udaje - oczywiście ja dołożyłem do tego jedynie małą cegiełkę). 

Tak, jestem agentem wpływu :lol: - tolerancji i racjonalnego myślenia.


----------



## Beck's

Z ciekawosci spytam co z ta blokada sytemowa, bo jak widac nawet osoby majace grubo ponizej 100 postow moga swobodnie pisac w klubie forum?


----------



## osiedle6

odyseush said:


> Tak, jestem agentem wpływu :lol: - tolerancji i racjonalnego myślenia.


Nie buduj sobie sam pomnika i nie rób z siebie męczennika. Kaczyński z Ciebie jak...

Aniś Ty racjonalny w wypowiedzi ani tolerancyjny. Bredź dalej, mi Twoje posty nie przeszkadzają. Malo tego, pokazują jak pokrętne bywają ścieżki ludzkiego umysłu.


----------



## Pan spięty

Proszę o interwencję moda w wątku "[Federacja Rosyjska, WNP, ZBiR, Unia Euroazjatycka] Ekonomia i polityka" i usunięcie kolejnego bełkotu użytkownika osiedle6
Jego wypowiedzi nic nie wnoszą, zwykłe zaśmiecanie + ton wypowiedzi bardziej pasujący do forum Onetu/Gazety.
Proszę też o upomnienie osiedle6, bo to już kolejna taka sytuacja.


----------



## osiedle6

Pan spięty;122277785 said:


> Proszę o interwencję moda w wątku "[Federacja Rosyjska, WNP, ZBiR, Unia Euroazjatycka] Ekonomia i polityka" i usunięcie kolejnego bełkotu użytkownika osiedle6
> Jego wypowiedzi nic nie wnoszą, zwykłe zaśmiecanie + ton wypowiedzi bardziej pasujący do forum Onetu/Gazety.
> Proszę też o upomnienie osiedle6, bo to już kolejna taka sytuacja.


Zapraszam użytkowników SSC do odwiedzenia w/w wątku.

Mam nadzieję, że rosyjski użytkownik @Helem jest jedynym, jawnym putinowskim trollem na polskim odcinku SSC...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=340012&page=138


----------



## michael_siberia

Odyseush, weź sobie zmień awatar na właściwszy:


----------



## Wilku88

michael_siberia said:


> Odyseush, weź sobie zmień awatar na właściwszy:


Skończcie już tę dziecinadę pt. "każdy kto nie zgadza na narzucony przez nas styl dyskusji to ruski agent", bo to się już śmieszne i żałosne robi.
Cenię wasze przemyślenia i z uwagą śledzę ten wątek, ale jak widzę takie błyskotliwe riposty to mi ręce opadają. To ma być poważny wątek pod specjalnym nadzorem?


----------



## el nino

odyseush said:


> Ja chciałbym jedynie aby *tak jak dawniej*, to forum przestało być w takim stopniu ksenofobiczne, żeby różne strony w dyskusji miały takie same prawa.


Ksenofobia to lęk wobec obcych. My rosyjski mir znamy nad wyraz dobrze, więc o żadnej ksenofobii mowy być nie może :lol:


----------



## osiedle6

Beck's said:


> Z ciekawosci spytam co z ta blokada sytemowa, bo jak widac nawet osoby majace grubo ponizej 100 postow moga swobodnie pisac w klubie forum?


Wykorzystuję post kolegi @Becksa do powtórzenia pytania: co będzie z użytkownikami z mniejszą ilością postów niż 100?

Co wówczas będzie np.z kolegą @Aleksander za Stolpc (kilkanaście postów,wątek białoruski, dla mnie jego obecność jest obowiązkowa) lub z @general-electric (wątki wszelakie)?

Całe szczęście, że @KaeS ma te bidne 260 postów. 
Jak byłoby bez niego żyć? 

Ps. Dodam @Lićwina 55 postów. To są ludzie z Białorusi. Źródło wiedzy o tym kraju bezcenne.


----------



## adam2a

Wilku88 said:


> Skończcie już tę dziecinadę pt. "każdy kto nie zgadza na narzucony przez nas styl dyskusji to ruski agent", bo to się już śmieszne i żałosne robi.
> Cenię wasze przemyślenia i z uwagą śledzę ten wątek, ale jak widzę takie błyskotliwe riposty to mi ręce opadają. To ma być poważny wątek pod specjalnym nadzorem?


Ten obrazek w przypadku odyseush to nie jest zwykła odmiana Reductio ad Hitlerum - on prezentuje takie poglądy jaki ta partia ma program. Ani pochwała, ani obelga, stwierdzenie faktu.


----------



## odyseush

Odnośnie wklejonego obrazka to gdyby nie Pan michael_syberia (swoją drogą kto wpisuje siberia w niku przy rejestracji?), nie wiedziałbym jak wygląda logo tej partii... co wy tu jakiś marketing polityczny uprawiacie? 

Moje posty wszystkie poleciały... a powyższe niezgodne z zasadami wiszą.hno:

Jeżeli leci z nami jakiś trzeźwy i dobrotliwy moderator, to liczę jednak że za politykę poza PHP (michael_siberia, adam2a) dostaną jakieś ostrzeżenia, może ochłoną. Nie brigujcie ich bo się chłopaki jeszcze potną, brzydka pogoda jest. 

Ja mogę dyskutować, ale jeżeli jedna strona może stosować sztuczki najpodlejsze a innej pozostają jedynie sokratejskie wywody to sami wicie rozumicie. 


Over & Out.


----------



## michael_siberia

multikonciarz:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1202983


----------



## ixs

^^W dodatku wredny i od pierwszego postu robiacy balagan w watkach.

Edit: zakrecil sie i "odpowiada" sobie z 3-ciego konta. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=122419168&postcount=12836


----------



## Asinus

^^ Ban i wykasowanie wszystkich postów.


----------



## michael_siberia

lukaszek89 aka MonteChristo wrócił:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1202609


----------



## januszek1

Zglaszam michael_siberia za posiadanie upolitycznionego awatara.


----------



## el nino

^^ Zgłaszam zgłaszającego jako trolla i zapewne multikontowca:


----------



## Virgileq

Jak na pozne zarejestrowanie sie i mala liczbe postow, to niezle poruszasz sie po forum. Mi znalezienie ksiegi zajelo ponad miesiac. I od razu ze skarga - nieladnie.


----------



## pmaciej7

januszek1 said:


> Zglaszam michael_siberia za posiadanie upolitycznionego awatara.


Zbanowany.


----------



## Michał Ch.

Kolejny: Julio Ricardo 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1203449


----------



## bloniaq_s8

pmaciej7 said:


> Zbanowany.


michael?


----------



## osiedle6

^^

Musiał coś znów tutaj powiedzieć, a można było siedzieć cicho i nie śmiecić księgi.
icard:


----------



## Starver

*Księga brigów i banów*



bloniaq_s8 said:


> michael?



Też tak na początku myślałem, ale nie, ten drugi :nuts:

*osiedle6*, zanim otworzysz szampana to sprawdź tytuł michaela, jest jaki był


----------



## michael_siberia

Zgłosić tym całym guziczkiem, jaką "słodką" PM-kę dostałem od niego czy opublikować ją może tutaj? 

Co do upolitycznionego avatara, to już kuniokun ma bardziej politycznego (ten człowiek piastował funkcje polityczne), a nikt nie ma pretensji o niego. Ja też zresztą nie mam.


----------



## demoos

Poka poka


----------



## michael_siberia

januszek1 said:


> Zrozum kapusiu ze twoje kablowanie nic nie da. Bede tu zakladal tyle kont ile mi sie podoba i nie pomoze Ci zadne blokowanie IP.


Miłe, co?


----------



## adam.dworzak

Czy mozna zamowic jeden kubel zimnej wody dla uzytkownika @Kanio w watku Senatorska 2?

Znowu uzywa niewybrednego jezyka (g*wno, wiejskie glupki). Rozumiem ze temat go pasjonuje i facet jest dosyc merytoryczny, ale zasady forum obowiazuja wszyskich, nie?


----------



## ixs

^^ale trzeba przyznac, ze stosuje to "niewybredne slownictwo" z pewnym wdziekiem (no i na poziome merytorycznym ma racje)


----------



## ps-man

michael_siberia said:


> Miłe, co?


A my będziemy banować tyle jego kont, że przestanie mu się podobać zakładanie kolejnych.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Kanio - 2 tygodnie w warunkach recydywy.


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=122496829&postcount=68

Przydałoby się jakieś ostrzeżenie bo użytkownik najwyraźniej próbuje się bawić w "osiedle vs. osiedle"...


----------



## pmaciej7

michael_siberia said:


> Miłe, co?


1,5/10


----------



## MajKeR_

michael_siberia said:


> Miłe, co?


Ja też dostałem:



januszek1 said:


> ee uwazaj na jezyk kolezko. Nie wygladasz na najbystrzejszego ale to nie rynsztok.


Pouczał mnie jeszcze będzie, wzór cnót! :nuts:


----------



## Stewie_G

^^Mieszko Mieszko, mój koleżko...a tak mi się skojarzyło


----------



## behemot

kup pan paszport :nuts:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1807030


----------



## k%

Izraelskim bym był zainteresowany, brak ekstradycji oraz bezdyskusyjna obrona swoich obywateli - kto wie kiedy się mi to może przydać


----------



## BlazD

Trzymać w okładce, nie giąć, nie niszczyć! Dwa lata będzie służyć.:troll:


----------



## MajKeR_

k% said:


> Izraelskim bym był zainteresowany, brak ekstradycji oraz bezdyskusyjna obrona swoich obywateli - kto wie kiedy się mi to może przydać


Niektórzy twierdzą, że izraelski paszport poprawia jakość... życia...


----------



## Mruczek

k% said:


> Izraelskim bym był zainteresowany, brak ekstradycji oraz bezdyskusyjna obrona swoich obywateli - kto wie kiedy się mi to może przydać


Trzy lata w kamaszach i bez koksowania:troll:


----------



## Han Solo

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Kanio - 2 tygodnie w warunkach recydywy.


Ech, nie wiem co się stało z tym człowiekiem... hno: [mówię o Kanio, a nie o Betonie oczywiście  ]


----------



## MajKeR_

^^ Przecież on zawsze się tak wymądrzał. Każda próba wymiany poglądów z nim kończy się wywyższaniem z jego strony i gnojeniem upodobań adwersarza. Na forum nr 49 bez przerwy i bez umiaru sieje propagandę historyzmu, a z modernizmem walczy jak z najgorszym wrogiem. :| I ja nie mówię o sytuacjach, kiedy jego poglądy pasują do kontekstu, tylko o wszystkich bez wyjątku. Ja staram się unikać wątków w których zabiera głos, bo zachowuje się jak dziecko we mgle i każda próba dyskusji kończy się tak jak teraz.


----------



## Zegarkowy

Za co *matfiz1 *przytulił briga?


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Za bluzgi.


----------



## ixs

MajKeR_ said:


> ^^i bez umiaru sieje propagandę historyzmu


tacy ludzie sa potrzebni bo w PL brakuje dobrego historyzmu. Co wiecej nawet popularyzatorow i "obroncow" malo.

Poza tym jak to w ogole brzmi: "bez umiaru sieje propagandę historyzmu"... no litosci  ...jak wtedy okreslic to co robia Ci forumowicze od postomodernizmu, a konkretnie od solpola? Tam to dopiero zapal... :troll:


----------



## BlazD

ixs said:


> tacy ludzie sa potrzebni bo w PL brakuje dobrego historyzmu. Co wiecej nawet popularyzatorow i "obroncow" malo.


Można to jednak robić w sposób kulturalny.

Nikt nie ma do Kania pretensji, że broni historyzmu, tylko w jaki sposób to robi. I że robi tak stale, mimo ostrzeżeń.


----------



## MajKeR_

ixs said:


> tacy ludzie sa potrzebni bo w PL brakuje dobrego historyzmu. Co wiecej nawet popularyzatorow i "obroncow" malo.
> 
> Poza tym jak to w ogole brzmi: "bez umiaru sieje propagandę historyzmu"... no litosci  ...jak wtedy okreslic to co robia Ci forumowicze od postomodernizmu, a konkretnie od solpola? Tam to dopiero zapal... :troll:


Nie o to chodzi. Na popularyzatora i obrońcę i ja bym się łapał, chociaż jakimś specjalnym entuzjazmem dla tej idei nie pałam, poza miejscami, gdzie byłoby to uzupełnienie, taka dziejowa powinność (jak zamek w Poznaniu :troll. Ale wszystko ma swój czas i miejsce, a to umyka uwadze pana Kanio. Mam wrażenie, że dla niego niekwestionowany postęp ideowy i technologiczny to dla architektury zabójstwo, bo ona sama sprowadza się do mniej lub bardziej kunsztownego detalu, formy. Hierarchizuje po swojemu poszczególne cechy architektury, chociaż obiektywnie wiele z nich jest równoważnych (bo przecież spójna i dopasowana do kontekstu forma jest równie ważna, jak funkcjonalność budynku, jego technologiczne zaawansowanie czy po prostu trwałość, rozumiana także przez nieskrępowane korzystanie z nowoczesnych technologii), a do tego fetyszyzuje sposób budowania, który niezbyt przystaje do współczesnych osiągnięć. To jest taki polski erbse, jak chodzi o ten fetysz. Trudno z tak przesiąkniętym własną ideologią człowiekiem prowadzić jakąś wymianę argumentów.


----------



## MichalJ

Elewację na wieszakach naprawdę trudno uznać za osiągnięcie.


----------



## Built to destroy

A gdzie się podział kolega demmat? On był tak uroczo przemądrzały i nabzdyczony, zero poczucia humoru. Brakuje mi go, mam nadzieję, ze nie dostał bana.


----------



## ps-man

Dosyć pokazów chamstwa Craftsmana w militarnym. Ban! Niech sobie szuka innego miejsca do obrażania wszystkiego i wszystkich.


----------



## osiedle6

ps-man said:


> Dosyć pokazów chamstwa Craftsmana w militarnym. Ban! Niech sobie szuka innego miejsca do obrażania wszystkiego i wszystkich.


Przy całym szacunku dla Ciebie, przesadziłeś.

Craftsman jest bezczelny w swoim zadufaniu, ale nie przekroczył norm SSC.
Wiodłeś wiele sporów z gościem. Nigdy nie przekroczyliście *tej *czerwonej linii.
Apeluję o rozsądek i odwołanie Twojej decyzji.


----------



## nomad_fh

A ja uważam wręcz odwrotnie - mimo dużego szacunku do wiedzy Cratsmana i jego udziału w forum. Ostatnie dwa tygodnie w jego wykonaniu sprawiały, że miałem ochotę wywalić wątek militarny z subskrybowanych. I przestać tam zaglądać.
Wybacz, ale jeśli gość w taki sposób jedzie równo właściwie po wszystkich - jeśli w jeden dzień przeprasza za swoje zachowanie i obiecuje temperowanie swoich wypowiedzi, a dzień później - no może dwa pisze posty wypełnione jadem od których (przepraszam) rzygać się chce - wybacz, ale nie. Mimo szacunku dla jego wiedzy i dokonań - ja jestem przynajmniej za czasowym banem.


----------



## osiedle6

nomad_fh said:


> Mimo szacunku dla jego wiedzy i dokonań - ja jestem przynajmniej za czasowym banem.


Czasowy ban to rozsądniejsze wyjście niż kasacja człowieka.
Ale tym decyduje ps-man.


----------



## zonc

3 miesiące, pół roku... dobrze to człowiekowi czasem zrobi. Wiem, co mówię.


----------



## wojtop

A mi sie ciezko z tym banem dla Craftsmana zgodzic, facet byl irytujacy ale primo mial wiedze, secundo nie przekroczyl granicy dobrego wychowania. Jesli to faktycznie byl Remigiusz Wilk to wywalono z forum jednego z sensowniejszych polskich dziennikarzy wojskowych. Szkoda. Za co wlasciwie zostal zbanowany? 

Z ciekawosci, czy ten z uczestnikow tamtej dyskusji ktory wyzywal go od tchorzy i grozil ze jesli sie spotkaja to go pobije dostal jakas kare? Nie moge znalezc posta, chyba zostal usuniety, ale jak dla mnie autor duzo bardziej kwalifikowal sie na wyslanie na urlop niz sam Craftsman.


----------



## osiedle6

wojtop said:


> A mi sie ciezko z tym banem dla Craftsmana zgodzic, facet byl irytujacy ale primo mial wiedze, secundo nie przekroczyl granicy dobrego wychowania. Jesli to faktycznie byl Remigiusz Wilk to wywalono z forum jednego z sensowniejszych polskich dziennikarzy wojskowych. Szkoda. Za co wlasciwie zostal zbanowany?
> 
> Z ciekawosci, czy ten z uczestnikow tamtej dyskusji ktory wyzywal go od tchorzy i grozil ze jesli sie spotkaja to go pobije dostal jakas kare? Nie moge znalezc posta, chyba zostal usuniety, ale jak dla mnie autor duzo bardziej kwalifikowal sie na wyslanie na urlop niz sam Craftsman.


Raczej mowa o bracie Remova.
Szkoda.


----------



## hif

Zachowywał się jak ostatni cham, mimo wielu prób uspokajania. Dostał zasłużonego kopa. Napracował się na niego.


----------



## osiedle6

hif said:


> Zachowywał się jak ostatni cham, mimo wielu prób uspokajania. Dostał zasłużonego kopa. Napracował się na niego.


Mam moralne prawo stanąć w obronie Craftsmana, chociażby dlatego, że jeździł i po mojej osobie.
Pojęcie chamstwa jest trudne do zdefiniowania. Craftsman nigdy nie użył słów wulgarnych, był zdecydowany w swoich opiniach, ale nie obrażał dosłownie rozmówców. To też spora sztuka zjeżyć rozmówcę w sposób jeszcze przyjęty wśród ludzi cywilizowanych.
Jechał po krawędzi, ale to już kwestia gustu.


----------



## hif

Kolego, na tym forum jestem znacznie dłużej niż Ty więc jak widać zasady, jaki tutaj panują, są mi mniej obce niż Tobie. Craftsman był chamem i większość jego wypowiedzi niezależnie od wartości merytorycznej zawierała osobiste wycieczki. Nie ma tutaj miejsca na takie sytuacje w tej skali.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

ok


----------



## osiedle6

^^
Usunąłem ten fragment. OK?


----------



## Pan spięty

Całe SSC jest przede wszystkim forum o urbanistyce, budownictwie, architekturze i infrze. User piszący praktycznie tylko w jednym hobbistycznym wątku i robiący to w sposób chamski i często wywołujący flejma jest raczej słaby do obrony. To, ze facet pisał nie stosując wulgaryzmów i unikając bezpośrednich epitetów, wcale nie znaczy, ze stosował sie do zasad forum i kultury zwanej netykietą. Osobiście wolę poczytać całkowicie nieprofesjonalne lecz kulturalne wpisy, niż meczyć się z napinkami osobników takich jak Craftsmany, Króliki, czy Removy.
Tak sowją drogą, to spokojnie, tacy ludzie jak Craftsman sa userami wszystkich forów o tematyce militarnej. Krzywdy facet mieć nie będzie, teraz będzie się bardziej udzialeł w miejscach typu NFOW itp.


----------



## michael_siberia

Wątek militarny jest w głównej części SSC (tej, w której działa dopisywanie postów do licznika) :troll:


----------



## bloniaq_s8

^^ A to stąd masz tyle postów nabite :troll:


----------



## michael_siberia

Tak w kwestii nadgorliwego banowania za określenie "Bronek":








http://wiadomosci.onet.pl/kraj/konwencja-wyborcza-bronislawa-komorowskiego/k7qv9m


----------



## chauffeur

Proszę o sprawdzenie, czy ten użytkownik:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1203534
to nie czasem kolejna odsłona konta lukaszek89 vel MonteChristo vel itd.


----------



## Asinus

System pokazuje, że to multikonto powiązane z takimi loginami: Brenna., januszek1, maciejko, Julio Ricardo, DiscoVolante.


----------



## MajKeR_

^^ No to jesteśmy w domu :lol:


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Czy mógłby ktoś podzielić się informacją dlaczego Hipolit ma briga?


----------



## pmaciej7

^^ brak dowodów

------------

Enola Gay - szósty brig za trolling - ban.


----------



## Han Solo

Beck's said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=123188662&postcount=11094
> 
> Za taka wypowiedz to chyba nalezy sie chociaz ostrzezenie, to raz a dwa proponuje reszte dyskusji przeniesc do watku militarnego.
> 
> Z gory dzieki


Dobrze, że staram się na razie omijać ten wątek, bo tylko znowu bym się wdał w dyskusje z takimi wypowiedziami. A no co mi to, serce słabe.


----------



## Juzer Nejm

Moim zdaniem Szatek powinien dostać ostrzeżenie za "Bolandy". To nie jest forum Onetu czy Gazety Wyborczej.


----------



## Beck's

^^Sam mu to chcialem powiedziec przy okazji odpisywania na jego posty, ale jakos mi sie zawsze odwidzialo


----------



## Juzer Nejm

^^ Ja mam za mało postów, więc ktoś musi mnie wyręczyć hehe.


----------



## Beck's

^^Mozesz smialo pisac w watkach niemerytorycznych bo zasada co najmniej 100 postow istnieje tylko teoretycznie


----------



## Juzer Nejm

Jakby to napisał Szatek "Teoretycznie, tak jak Bolanda".


----------



## osiedle6

Beck's said:


> ^^Mozesz smialo pisac w watkach niemerytorycznych bo zasada co najmniej 100 postow istnieje tylko teoretycznie



Nie do końca jest to prawdą. Zauważ, że moderatorzy reagują w sytuacjach ekstremalnych. Jest właściwym pozostawić pojedyncze, rozsądne posty.
Co zrobić z takim @general-electric? Posty ma wyśmienite ala @Mruczek.

Ciekawy wpis istnieje w tytule poznańskiego Hyde parku. 100 postów lub *rok na forum*. Ciekawe i do IMHO szerszego stosowania.


----------



## radhel

^^
Popieram propozycję a poza tym moim zdaniem limit 500 postów w politycznym HP to jakiś absurd, ta setka lub rok stażu na forum w zupełności wystarczą.


----------



## partyzantka

Tak twierdzisz, bo masz mało postów  Ja uważam, że bariery do PHP powinny być maksymalnie zaporowe.


----------



## Sasza

Wątków jest tyle, że naprawdę można zrobić w rok-dwa 500 postów. Mali spamerzy są w stanie o wiele więcej.


----------



## NHitman

partyzantka said:


> Tak twierdzisz, bo masz mało postów  Ja uważam, że bariery do PHP powinny być maksymalnie zaporowe.


W PHP udzielają się osoby które mają i po kilka tyś. postów, ale niekoniecznie przekłada się to na poziom dyskusji


----------



## pmaciej7

PHP z założenia ma być dodatkiem dla aktywnych forumowiczów. A nie dla takich, którzy mają 488 postów licznikowych i 823 w PHP. Albo 339 licznikowych i 2792 w PHP.


----------



## chauffeur

pmaciej7 said:


> PHP z założenia ma być dodatkiem dla aktywnych forumowiczów. A nie dla takich, którzy mają (...) *339 licznikowych i 2792 w PHP.*


O, jakbym o sobie czytał.


----------



## dwiegruszki

osiedle6 said:


> Nie do końca jest to prawdą. Zauważ, że moderatorzy reagują w sytuacjach ekstremalnych. Jest właściwym pozostawić pojedyncze, rozsądne posty.
> Co zrobić z takim @general-electric? Posty ma wyśmienite ala @Mruczek.
> 
> Ciekawy wpis istnieje w tytule poznańskiego Hyde parku. 100 postów lub *rok na forum*. Ciekawe i do IMHO szerszego stosowania.


Nooo...extraordynaryjnie jest jak przybudówki chcą kierować ruchem...:lol:


----------



## ixs

pmaciej7 said:


> A nie dla takich, którzy mają 488 postów licznikowych i 823 w PHP.


Tym przykladem juz chyba nie mozna sie podpierac


----------



## arafat11

pmaciej7 said:


> PHP z założenia ma być dodatkiem dla aktywnych forumowiczów. A nie dla takich, którzy mają 488 postów licznikowych i 823 w PHP. Albo 339 licznikowych i 2792 w PHP.


No nie powinno tak byc...tylko czy ktos cos z tym robi?


----------



## panAeL

arafat11 said:


> No nie powinno tak byc...tylko czy ktos cos z tym robi?


Nie, bo to żaden problem. O ile nie masz poglądów innych niż pmaciej7


----------



## pmaciej7

Ciekawe, że mający problemy z przestrzeganiem zasad forum, mają poglądy takie same jak panael.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Gatsby said:


> zacznijmy od tego, że u Was w ogóle nie ma sportu na wysokim poziomie, oprócz Legii i może siatkarskiej Politechniki...jak na stolicę dramatycznie słabo.


to już podchodzi pod city vs city?


----------



## pmaciej7

Strzała - napinki region vs region - 10 dni.


----------



## panAeL

pmaciej7 said:


> Ciekawe, że mający problemy z przestrzeganiem zasad forum, mają poglądy takie same jak panael.


Oczywiście. A jeżeli jest inaczej, zawsze można sobie wymyślić rocznego bana za "życzenie komuś śmierci", prawda? 

Z ciekawości- podaj swoją liczbę postów w PHP. Jestem ciekaw jak bardzo pojemne jest dla Ciebie "10% aktywności". 

Gdybym nie przestrzegł którejkolwiek zasady forum dawno już byś mnie zbanował. Taki "styl" Twojej moderatorki. Zasady PHP ustala th i jemu moja obecność jakoś nigdy nie przeszkadzała, a argumentem o ilości postów posługiwali się ci, którzy nie mają w tej sprawie nic do powiedzenia.


----------



## arafat11

pmaciej7 said:


> Ciekawe, że mający problemy z przestrzeganiem zasad forum, mają poglądy takie same jak panael.


a do kogo pijesz? bo jezeli do mnie( co wynika z kontekstu) to raczej srednio trafiles:lol:


----------



## Virgileq

Wielce sfrustrowani uzytkownicy, ktorzy w kazdej najbardziej ogolnej wypowiedzi widza nawiazanie do siebie. Trudno przyjac wyjasnienia takie jakie sa, a nie z cala wymyslona personalna otoczka?

Jak ktos obserwowal ewolucje PHP na przestrzeni lat, to nie zadaje zbednych pytanie "dlaczego", "czy to do mnie?".

Kiedys polowa multikont spamowala w PHP. Ludzie bez posta w normalnych watkach byli najbardziej aktywni w obrzucaniu innych blotem. Pierwszy limit 100 postow byl dosc slaby, bo dobrzy spamerzy nabijali ta setke w dzien w miedzynarodowych watkach do oceny zdjec, czy banerow. 500 juz im sie nie chce/chcialo nabijac.

Te swoje osobiste wycieczki po moderatorach sobie darujcie, bo sa zenujace.


----------



## arafat11

Virgileq said:


> Wielce sfrustrowani uzytkownicy, ktorzy w kazdej najbardziej ogolnej wypowiedzi widza nawiazanie do siebie. Trudno przyjac wyjasnienia takie jakie sa, a nie z cala wymyslona personalna otoczka?



nie jestem sfrustrowanym uzytkownikiem, ale jezeli pod postem, gdzie *tylko ja dalem like *Maciej pisze,ze ludzie


> mający problemy z przestrzeganiem zasad forum, mają poglądy takie same jak panael


to chyba zasadne jest zapytanie sie czy chodzi o mnie?



Virgileq said:


> Te swoje osobiste wycieczki po moderatorach sobie darujcie, bo sa zenujace.


zenujace jest tworzenie zasad, ktore sa wybiorczo respektowane...skoro i tak wszyscy maja w d... limit 500 postow w PHP czy aktywnosc na poziomie 10% calosci postow to zlikwidujmy je a nie udajemy glupa...
skutek jest tylko taki, ze jak jakis moderator ma zly dzien to wykorzystuje te zasady do ukarania jakiegos uzytkownika...

z drugiej strony nie dziwi mnie Twoj atak, bo jak dobrze wiadomo wieksza czesc Twojej aktywnosc ( a wlasciwie niemal cala) jest w PHP:nuts: 
wiec nieco zenujacy jest Twoj wpis, gdzie krytykujesz innych a sam nie bardzo respektujesz reguly( spisane czy nie) forum


----------



## Virgileq

Moja aktywnosc w PHP sprowadza sie do wejscia raz na pol roku i spytania, czy cos sie zmienilo. Pomyliles osoby.


----------



## arafat11

^^
Faktycznie, przepraszam w takim razie za pomowienie.
Piszac to mialem na mysli Klub Forum a nie PHP...


----------



## Maciek Lublin

pmaciej7 said:


> Strzała - napinki region vs region - 10 dni.


Jeśli to chodzi o dyskusje w dziale lubelskim o podstrefie to trochę przesada. Dyskusja toczy się odnośnie listu skierowanego do Gw przez mieszkańca regionu lubelskiego. W dyskusji biorą udział wyłącznie forumowicze będący mieszkańcami lubelszczyzny w tym autor tego listu. Moim zdaniem jeśli chodziło o tą sprawę to 10 dni urlopu wydaje się troche przesadzone, ale to oczywiście moje zdanie.


----------



## k%

W PHP limit jest respektowany i w miarę na bieżąco z TH usuwamy posty poniżej tej granicy.

I fakt, że w PHP można dostać brig za nic, ale tak było od zawsze.


----------



## Tomczyna

k% said:


> W PHP limit jest respektowany i w miarę na bieżąco z TH usuwamy posty poniżej tej granicy.


Kolega R.A.B. się wam ostatnio wymyka


----------



## Asinus

RAB już spacyfikowany.


----------



## MajKeR_

k% said:


> I fakt, że w PHP można dostać brig za nic, ale tak było od zawsze.


Ja bym radził podobne informacje formułować w zgrabniejszy sposób.


----------



## ixs

k% said:


> I fakt, że w PHP można dostać brig za nic, ale tak było od zawsze.


A to nie bylo jakos odwrotnie...? Ze tam, w PHP prawie za nic sie *nie* dostaje briga... i wiecej wolno?


----------



## pmaciej7

Maciek Lublin said:


> Jeśli to chodzi o dyskusje w dziale lubelskim o podstrefie to trochę przesada.


Chodzi o wątek Carmageddon. Nie dopisałem, mea culpa.


----------



## zonc

PHP od 20 tys. postów i będzie spokój.


----------



## Czifo

zonc said:


> PHP od 20 tys. postów *w PHP* i będzie spokój.


:troll:


----------



## ArtiiP

zonc said:


> PHP od 20 tys. postów i będzie spokój.


e tam, mało, 50 tysi i 10 lat na forum i będzie prawdziwy chillout


----------



## r6666

A można pohandlować postami ? Tanio odstąpię potrzebującym. Mnie pisanie o tym bagienku za bardzo nie interesuje. Czytam , bo lubię się pośmiać.


----------



## Bastian.

Kupię wszytko, wystaw na Allegro i daj znak o aukcji.


----------



## Beck's

Osobista wycieczka:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=123461502&postcount=11197


----------



## Asinus

^^ Ostrzeżenie i usunięcie posta.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

nie żebym coś mówił, ale mamy 53 minuty nowego banneru i już polska wojenka z rosjanami się zaczyna w komentarzach...


----------



## Sasza

No i? Sam dałem 1 i nikt kto szanuje prawa człowieka nie powinien dać więcej.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

też dałem jeden  ale chodzi o to co się dzieje w komentarzach.

edit.
albo dobra. nie było tematu...


----------



## ixs

no juz bez przesady... co sie takiego "dzieje". Pelna kulturka...


----------



## michael_siberia

Moglibyście go sprawdzić?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1209295

Czujnie dostrzeżony powrót elkabla.


----------



## pawelmilosz

kurz.L said:


> BTW, what do you think of this image?
> 
> *The days will come when our neighbours would be brothers
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Polak.WegierPL/timeline?ref=page_internal


Czy to nie podpada pod bana?

BTW. Mam podejrzenia, że znamy tego delikwenta z innych kont.


----------



## Zegarkowy

Wezwanie do zaorania Byłego Nazistowskiego Obozu Koncentracyjnego na Majdanku (i nie tylko)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=123533093&postcount=2436


----------



## bloniaq_s8

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=123537606&postcount=11938

troll z moskwy, prośba o reakcję.


----------



## mateusz.el

Wolno na forum "politykować", tzn wstawiać sobie w awatara logo parti itp.?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=553479


----------



## 625

mateusz.el said:


> Wolno na forum "politykować", tzn wstawiać sobie w awatara logo parti itp.?
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=553479


Nie, tydzień za logo korwina.


----------



## pmaciej7

bloniaq_s8 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=123537606&postcount=11938
> 
> troll z moskwy, prośba o reakcję.


Reakcja: Moskwy.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

^^ Supcio 

To jeszcze wywal politykę z czasu na śmiech 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=123545560&postcount=74727 

(myślę, że jakiś brig też by nie zaszkodził )


----------



## Asinus

polski_kibol - miesiąc za publiczne znieważenie głowy państwa.


----------



## 625

osiedle6 said:


> A ja odpowiem jak to przyzwoity człowiek powinien uczynić.
> 
> Taka wrzutka świadczy, Ty troglodyto i buszmenie, o świadomym prowokowaniu społeczności foralnej.
> 
> Trudno znaleźć, w słowniku człowieka cywilizowanego, na tyle obelżywe słowa aby określić takiego kmiota jak Ty.


Ja rozumiem, że PHP, ale są granice. Szczególnie, że osiedle6 w kółko je przekraczał. Koniec z tym.


----------



## michael_siberia

Ciekawe, że sam zainteresowany polubił tego posta :troll:


----------



## radhel

^^
Bo osiągnął to o co mu chodziło, sprowokował jednego z użytkowników do takiej reakcji za którą ten zostanie ukarany.


----------



## Beck's

Wiec najwyrazniej @Osiedle mial slabe nerwy skoro dal sie sporowokowac jak dziecko zamiast zachowac zimna krew.


----------



## radhel

^^
Nie usprawiedliwiam @osiedle6 tylko piszę dlaczego moim zdaniem dostał lika od zainteresowanego.


----------



## chauffeur

radhel said:


> ^^
> Bo osiągnął to o co mu chodziło, sprowokował jednego z użytkowników do takiej reakcji za którą ten zostanie ukarany.


Zauważyłem, że Markus daje lajki także rzeczowym i kulturalnym odpowiedziom na jego posty. :dunno:


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Za notoryczne wałkowanie statystyk a propos długości aktualnie budowanych odcinków ekspresówki S7. Mimo przekierowania go do właściwego wątku, gdzie mógł wszystko przejrzeć, przeanalizować, skomentować, itd., on dalej ciągnął swoje dywagacje. 
Dla przypomnienia z wątku *[S7] Radom (obwodnica) - Skarżysko-Kamienna (obwodnica)*



Luki_SL said:


> Maya ma rację, wszystkie potrzebne informacje zawarte są w tym wątku. Takie ogólnikowe pytania tylko rozbijają dyskusje.
> Edit:
> 
> emwu - 5 dni odpoczynku, za dalsze rozpisywanie się, gdzie może pisać i nie zwracanie uwagi na to co piszą inni (i moderator) (...)


----------



## 625

*pg87* 1 dzień briga za hasło wyborcze jednego z kandydatów w sygnaturze.


----------



## PiotrG

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=22686

Avatar i działalność mówią same za siebie.


----------



## pmaciej7

10 dni. Dodatkowo zmieniłem mu awatara - też ma kosmitę, więc powinien być zadowolny.


----------



## PiotrG

^^
:lol:
masz u mnie piwo :cheers:


----------



## Han Solo

pmaciej7 said:


> 10 dni. Dodatkowo zmieniłem mu awatara - też ma kosmitę, więc powinien być zadowolny.


Ten avatar jest całkiem _ arrrggghhnnn grrrhn gahr_!


----------



## Wesoły Romek

A co miał poprzednio?


----------



## r6666

To samo tylko 50 lat później.


----------



## PiotrG

Wesoły Romek;123801634 said:


> A co miał poprzednio?


Korwina z podpisem bogata Polska.


----------



## 625

RideBike 3 dni za politykę w wątku o nagrodzonej Filharmonii Szczecińskiej.


----------



## Wesoły Romek

Można sprawdzić czy to jedna i ta sama osoba?
Konto stare
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1026840

Nowe z brigiem za trolling
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1212382



Jeżeli tak to wiadomo co z nim zrobić.


----------



## dexter2

Cham będzie chamem: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=123915092&postcount=1569
Dodatkowo pisać nie potrafi.


----------



## adam2a

^^No właśnie, jak z tym samym wnioskiem.


----------



## lodzer.m

*Bitreaktor* - ban.


----------



## MichalJ

Ktoś się zarejestrował na forum z jedną obsesją, można prosić o interwencję?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1213186


----------



## 625

MichalJ said:


> Ktoś się zarejestrował na forum z jedną obsesją, można prosić o interwencję?
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1213186


Brig na 3 dni póki co.


----------



## zonc

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=123943311&postcount=3182

 Podoba mi się ten początek twórczości. Oczywiście jestem też winny, gdyż nie podoba mi się szkło refleksyjne na nowym dworcu.


----------



## ps-man

^^ 3 dni na przemyślenia.


----------



## michael_siberia

powrót banity:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1215133

delban - pm7


----------



## evertonfans2012

Wątek: *[Nielegalne reklamy] Zróbmy zabiorom! *



bloganista said:


> Zdjęcie syfiarza widnieje - wyborcza morda Dudy na kamienicy przy Pl. Zawiszy, wymiary około 8 x 12 metrów!
> Aż się nóż w kieszeni otwiera.
> 
> Polityków, jak prawie każdy, mam gdzieś.


Bez komentarza.


----------



## pmaciej7

^^ Przepędzono je z kurnika, bo chore i brzydkie.


----------



## Adolf Warski

Troll multikontowiec. Do niedawna siedział w DLM ale ostatnio wszedł w naszą jurysdykcję:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1205844


----------



## MajKeR_

W DLM mógł bezkarnie powtarzać te swoje dyrdymały, ale rozwalać niezłego wątku chyba jednak nie może:



kurz.L said:


> Z wyrazami szczerego braku szacunku dla panów Majkera, HS-a i innych zwolenników RAŚ.


----------



## MichalJ

Chyba znowu ktoś pomylił fora:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1226081


----------



## Asinus

mdonald said:


> To musiało być bardzo urocze, kiedy kamieniczne menelstwo broniło swoich melin przed oszołomami autostradowymi. W sumie obie strony siebie warte :nuts:


7 dni briga. To nie jest język i ton wypowiedzi, który jest dopuszczalny na forum.


----------



## BlazD

Upałów nie ma, a ktoś się zagotował:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=125577613&postcount=1793


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Dwóch się zagotowało.


----------



## Asinus

dzikus - ban na 3 tygodnie za groźby i niesamowite chamstwo.


----------



## drugastrona

^^ A co z tym, który go sprowokował? Jego wypowiedź może nie była chamska?


----------



## Asinus

Wypowiedź filosssa była ostra ale w sumie nie aż tak skandaliczna jak komentarz dzikusa. Po drugie filosss miał tu rację. A po trzecie jako zasłużony użytkownik może cieszyć się większą tolerancją. No ale ok, za dużo ostrych słów tu padło, więc niech ten post i poprzedzające pójdą do kasacji.


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Okej, dzięki za odpowiedź. Trochę mnie zaczyna razić, że pomału przestaje się tu zwracać uwagę na formę wypowiedzi na naszym forum, ale nie mam czasu ani chęci, żeby zgłaszać każde bluzgi czy chamstwo.


----------



## adam.dworzak

A mnie razi podwojny standard. Wypowiedz filosssa byla skandaliczna, wywolywanie postera po nicku i m... w kubel. Ludzie dostawali brigi za D U Z O mniej. A motywacja Asinusa...slaba.


----------



## drugastrona

^^ No co, zasłużony użytkownik może więcej  Mam nadzieję, że za parę lat też zostanę zasłużonym użytkownikiem.


----------



## filosss

Widzę, że wywołałem małe zamieszanie w wątku o warszawskim Prudentialu... Jeżeli ktoś poczuł się urażony to przepraszam, ale naprawdę moja irytacja osiągnęła szczyt, bo na Prudentialu ruch od dłuższego czasu (przechodzę i przejeżdżam obok kilkukrotnie w ciągu dnia więc widzę co się dzieje), a userzy, którzy piszą zza granicy lub dawno niebyli w omawianej okolicy najlepiej wiedzą co się na budowie dzieje, tzn. zgodnie z ich stwierdzeniami nic się nie dzieje...

Wypowiedzi Dzikusa nie kojarzę, ale chyba to dobrze - ww. user kilkukrotnie w ostatnim czasie robił jakieś prywatne wycieczki pod moim adresem, pomijam jego fobię do nazywania wszystkich kamienicznych ostańców ruinami do wyburzenia i sposób w jaki się w ww. sprawach wypowiada, co mnie akurat mocno razi...


----------



## Exelcior

Proponuję zamianę miesięcznego Bana dla użytkownika Bartini na 10 dniowego briga:
Powód: konflikt interesów a odzywka co najwyżej na brig: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=125606907&postcount=2981
Do tego admin związany z miastem więc wojenka admin vs zasłużony user. Proszę Asinusa lub pmacieja o podmianę kary, bo co do zasady kara musi być ale po co tak dotkliwa. Poza tym napisał 100% prawdy.


----------



## BlazD

Można też sprawdzić czy to nie kolejne wcielenie Saurona?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1188852


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Exelcior said:


> Proponuję zamianę miesięcznego Bana dla użytkownika Bartini na 10 dniowego briga:
> Powód: konflikt interesów a odzywka co najwyżej na brig: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=125606907&postcount=2981
> Do tego admin związany z miastem więc wojenka admin vs zasłużony user. Proszę Asinusa lub pmacieja o podmianę kary, bo co do zasady kara musi być ale po co tak dotkliwa. Poza tym napisał 100% prawdy.


Pisanie do użytkowników "łódzkie pieski" raczej nie zachęca do dyskusji.


----------



## lodzer.m

"Zasłużony"? Z całym szacunkiem, ale w łódzkich wątkach zasłużony chyba w dziedzinie prowokacji. Regularnie wkłada jakimś krótkim zdaniem kij w mrowisko, po czym nie jest łaskaw uzasadnić, mimo próśb. Kara wynika z recydywy - były prośby, i ostrzeżenia.

Prośba o interwencję moderatora z innego miasta jest kuriozalna. Po to są regionalni moderatorzy, by pilnowali wątków w swoich regionach. Identyczna byłaby reakcja, gdyby napisał o "gdańskich pieskach".


----------



## Sasza

lodzer.m said:


> Prośba o interwencję moderatora z innego miasta jest kuriozalna. Po to są regionalni moderatorzy, by pilnowali wątków w swoich regionach. Identyczna byłaby reakcja, gdyby napisał o "gdańskich pieskach".


Hehe, jakby w trójmiejskich wątkach leciały za takie odzywki bany to już dawno nikt by tam nie dyskutował, chyba tylko Asinus trzyma poziom z racji funkcji. Fakt, faktem że bardzo łatwo jest wyrwać briga/bana za jakąś odzywkę względem Łodzi.


----------



## Exelcior

@betonbrut
To było o politykach, którzy głosowali za odrzuceniem "protezy jaktorowskiej". Stąd takie a nie inne wyrażenie. Nie był to atak na usera, stąd ponowna moja prośba do adminów @pmaciej i @Asinus o zmniejszenie wymiaru kary, poza tym zachodzi konflikt interesów (admin związany z wątkiem "tunelu" a właściwie jego zwolennik vs krytyk).


----------



## Tomczyna

Zwracam się do ciała administratorskiego z wnioskiem o lustrację użytkownika ABArch pod kątem kolejnej inkarnacji


----------



## lodzer.m

Sasza said:


> Hehe, jakby w trójmiejskich wątkach leciały za takie odzywki bany to już dawno nikt by tam nie dyskutował, chyba tylko Asinus trzyma poziom z racji funkcji. Fakt, faktem że bardzo łatwo jest wyrwać briga/bana za jakąś odzywkę względem Łodzi.


*Asinus* jest bardzo kulturalną osobą, niezależnie od pełnionej funkcji  Napisałem już, że za jakiekolwiek "pieski" należałby się ban, zwłaszcza ostrzeganemu i karanemu już użytkownikowi.



Exelcior said:


> @betonbrut
> To było o politykach, którzy głosowali za odrzuceniem "protezy jaktorowskiej". Stąd takie a nie inne wyrażenie. Nie był to atak na usera, stąd ponowna moja prośba do adminów @pmaciej i @Asinus o zmniejszenie wymiaru kary, poza tym zachodzi konflikt interesów (admin związany z wątkiem "tunelu" a właściwie jego zwolennik vs krytyk).


Czego się spodziewasz? Decyzje dotyczące moderacji nie podlegają dyskusji. My nie zmieniamy wzajemnie naszych decyzji. Nie ma też żadnego konfliktu interesów ani, jak byłeś łaskaw to wcześniej określić, "wojenki". Dla mnie to tylko jedna z wielu spraw, które musiałem wówczas na forum załatwić, po otrzymaniu uzasadnionej skargi. Sprawa jest zamknięta.


----------



## dexter2

Sasza said:


> Hehe, jakby w trójmiejskich wątkach leciały za takie odzywki bany to już dawno nikt by tam nie dyskutował, chyba tylko Asinus trzyma poziom z racji funkcji. Fakt, faktem że bardzo łatwo jest wyrwać briga/bana za jakąś odzywkę względem Łodzi.


Skoro każdy u Was wykazuje taką kulturę osobistą, to ja też bym tam na pewno nie chciał pisać. Bo niby dlaczego miałbym się taplać w onecie?
Przy okazji pokaż (zacytuj, podaj linki) nam owe odzywki, skoro tak się tam u Was od nich roi. Chętnie się pośmiejemy z tego jak wzajemnie wyzywacie się (albo wyzywają Was użytkownicy z innych miast) od szczekających piesków z Trójmiasta. 
Bo jakoś nie chce mi się wierzyć, że panują u was inne standardy.


----------



## Sasza

dexter2 said:


> Skoro każdy u Was wykazuje taką kulturę osobistą, to ja też bym tam na pewno nie chciał pisać. Bo niby dlaczego miałbym się taplać w onecie?
> Przy okazji pokaż (zacytuj, podaj linki) nam owe odzywki, skoro tak się tam u Was od nich roi. Chętnie się pośmiejemy z tego jak wzajemnie wyzywacie się (albo wyzywają Was użytkownicy z innych miast) od szczekających piesków z Trójmiasta.
> Bo jakoś nie chce mi się wierzyć, że panują u was inne standardy.


Nie no wyzywanie pojawia się od wielkiego dzwonu i raczej nie mam jak tego pokazać, bo i postów już nie ma. Jednak jeśli chce ci się zobaczyć jak to wygląda na naszym lokalnym poletku to chyba najlepszy jest "hydepark merytoryczny" i wątek o Nowej Politechnicznej. Kiedyś najlepszym przykładem jednej wielkiej gównoburzy był wątek o Nowej Słowackiego, ale skończyli budować.


----------



## michael_siberia

Można zobaczyć też wątki o bezkolizyjnych drogach Trójmiasta.


----------



## pmaciej7

Exelcior said:


> Proszę Asinusa lub pmacieja o podmianę kary, bo co do zasady kara musi być ale po co tak dotkliwa. Poza tym napisał 100% prawdy.


Nie rozumiem, skad pomysl, ze mialbym sie wtracac w sprawe zalatwiona przez innego moda, w dodatku nie na moim podworku :dunno:


----------



## BlazD

BlazD said:


> Można też sprawdzić czy to nie kolejne wcielenie Saurona?
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1188852


Ponawiam apel, bo ten ktoś podaje się za pracownika pewnej firmy, co już nie jest żartem.


----------



## Mister_MR.

Za co bana dostał Haveblue?


----------



## ardjan

Mister_MR. said:


> Za co bana dostał Haveblue?


Przecież masz tu napisane dlaczego: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=125734838&postcount=22842
Ja się tylko zastanawiam na jak długo?


----------



## kaktus

Właśnie jestem ciekaw na jak długo? Inna sprawa, że akurat tym razem nie zasługiwał bo w sumie nic nie zrobił.


----------



## 625

W wątku o imprezach we Wrocławiu pojawił się atak nowohuckich wielkomieszczan, na początek deteroos 3 dni za "ból d*py".


----------



## MajKeR_

A meeting czym sobie nagrabił? Widzę, że w wątku "Ludność w miastach" znowu mamy potok myśli - ale to chyba niewystarczający powód do briga?

Edit: dobra, już wiem. Trzydniowy urlopik to i tak wyraz miłosierdzia ze strony ps-mana w kierunku krajana... :nuts:


----------



## Tomeyk

Dzień dobry.
Właśnie zauważyłem, że na polskim forum objawił się użytkownik o nicku Stalin.

Trochę mnie taki nick razi.


----------



## Stewie_G

^^może tak to wyglądało przy wyborze nicka na forum 






A na poważnie to koleś nawet na Stalina w awatarze.


----------



## el nino

Trzeba pomyśleć jak by taki problem rozwiązał sam Stalin... Wydaje mi się, że taki problem rozwiązał dosyć delikatnie, poprzez ostrzegawczy strzał w tył potylicy...


----------



## pmaciej7

^^ 
Brat mojego dziadka zginął w taki właśnie sposób. Jeżeli to miało być śmieszne, to nie było.


----------



## el nino

^^ Bynajmniej nie miało być to śmieszne. Moim zdaniem nie można przyzwalać na to, by ktoś przybierał sobie pseudonim i awatara z jednego z największych morderców w historii.


----------



## Han Solo

Ze "Stalinem" jest ten problem, że już od lat na forum jest user o nicku "lenin"... Sam nie wiem, ale chyba nie powinno być zgody na takie nicki... :dunno:


----------



## el nino

O leninie to dyskusja byłą toczona już na samym początku jego kariery: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=417102&page=2

Wtedy 625 o leninie napisał:


625 said:


> *juz dawno wnioskowalem o bana dla niego, za nicka* i zachowanie.


No ale w jego przypadku mleko się już wylało, minęło 9 lat i wcześniej nie mieliśmy (chyba) nawet swojego moderatora. W tym przypadku mamy nowego użytkownika, którego można odesłać na zasłużony spoczynek.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Ban jest tu słuszny.


----------



## pmaciej7

Lukasz87NS - rasizm i trolling w wątku o kradzieżach w Szwecji - piąty brig - ban


----------



## partyzantka

Wątek: [Bydgoszcz] IKEA, mowa o reklamie sklepu na jednym z toruńskich zabytków:



j24 said:


> Gdyby to była reklama ze zdjęciem używanej podpaski z tzmo, nikomu by nie przeszkadzała


Przepraszam, ale to jest zwyczajnie chamskie i niesmaczne.
Niektórzy użytkownicy, zwykle nic nie piszący, tylko czekają na okazję, by dowalić Toruniowi z jakiegokolwiek powodu. Zaobserwować można nawet swoisty konkurs, kto się popisze tekstem, który bardziej finezyjnie obrazi Toruń, jego mieszkańców i władze marszałkowskie.


----------



## michael_siberia

Bydgoszcz idzie na skargę na Bydgoszcz z powodu obrażenia Torunia. Chyba piekło zamarzło.


----------



## partyzantka

Wiesz co, czasem tym bydgoskim hejtem z byle powodu zwymiotować można. krytyka poczynań władz samorządowych - w porządku, ale jakieś teksty o podpaskach to juz poniżej krytyki. Jak tutaj mówić o jakiejkolwiek merytorycznej dyskusji?


----------



## michael_siberia

Mimo wszystko - i tak prośba o uprzątnięcie własnego grajdołu na froncie podgryzanek bydgosko-toruńskich jest naprawdę zaskakująca.


----------



## krystiand

Nie rozumiem zdziwienia. Co to za różnica na jaki temat robią syf, skoro jest syf to trzeba zgłosić/


----------



## Aotearoa_

partyzantka said:


> Wątek: [Bydgoszcz] IKEA, mowa o reklamie sklepu na jednym z toruńskich zabytków:
> 
> 
> 
> Przepraszam, ale to jest zwyczajnie chamskie i niesmaczne.
> Niektórzy użytkownicy, zwykle nic nie piszący, tylko czekają na okazję, by dowalić Toruniowi z jakiegokolwiek powodu. Zaobserwować można nawet swoisty konkurs, kto się popisze tekstem, który bardziej finezyjnie obrazi Toruń, jego mieszkańców i władze marszałkowskie.


 Ulżyło ci? strasznie porywcza jesteś. nie pierwszy to twój histeryczny krzyk na tym forum panno idealna.


----------



## bloganista

*[Warszawa] Lokalizacja przyszłych wieżowców *.
Dyskusja na ostatnią stronę zeszła na psy. 
Nudne i nieśmieszne posty markus1234, newsted, WMS, WUNDER-BAUM o penisach i Stalina. 
Jak bym słuchał rozmowę 13-latków.

Zasługują na urlop w postaci briga.


----------



## bartek76

bloganista said:


> *[Warszawa] Lokalizacja przyszłych wieżowców *.
> Dyskusja na ostatnią stronę zeszła na psy.
> Nudne i nieśmieszne posty markus1234, newsted, WMS, WUNDER-BAUM o penisach i Stalina.
> Jak bym słuchał rozmowę 13-latków.
> 
> Zasługują na urlop w postaci briga.



Tak najlepiej zbrigować i zbanować wszystkich forumowiczów, wtedy na forum zapanuje grobowa cisza i nikt nie będzie miał najmniejszej szansy zostać urażony czymkolwiek.

Zaciekawiony  zajrzałem do zgłoszonego wątku, co najwyżej jest tam kilka postów do wywalenia, choć osobiście bym je zostawił. Powinien wystarczyć wpis moda że już koniec fallicznych nawiązań.


----------



## Mruczek

partyzantka said:


> Wiesz co, czasem tym bydgoskim hejtem z byle powodu zwymiotować można. krytyka poczynań władz samorządowych - w porządku, ale jakieś teksty o podpaskach to juz poniżej krytyki. *Jak tutaj mówić o jakiejkolwiek merytorycznej dyskusji?*


Na tak merytorycznym forum nawet dyskusja o wyższości bydgoskich tramwajów nad toruńskimi podpaskami ma merytoryczny potencjał:troll:


----------



## ps-man

Prawackie kutasy Warzyńca Senesa warte 2 tygodnie urlopu.


----------



## Din Sevenn

Ale ten txt j24 o podpaskach taki prawdziwy był :lol:
Ale ok, a ja się dołączam, tym razem, a jakże wątek o Metropolii Bydgoskiej, proszę koledze occur zalecić głęboki oddech


----------



## bloganista

bartek76 said:


> Tak najlepiej zbrigować i zbanować wszystkich forumowiczów, wtedy na forum zapanuje grobowa cisza i nikt nie będzie miał najmniejszej szansy zostać urażony czymkolwiek.
> 
> Zaciekawiony  zajrzałem do zgłoszonego wątku, co najwyżej jest tam kilka postów do wywalenia, choć osobiście bym je zostawił. Powinien wystarczyć wpis moda że już koniec fallicznych nawiązań.


 A co? Sugerowałem banowanie?
Jeżeli taki onetowy poziom dyskusji dla 12-latków nie drażni ci, to twój problem.


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał

pafel said:


> Widzicie jak jakakolwiek wielka impreza dla Krakowa(ŚDM) mają działanie centrali na finansowanie i nacisk na inwestycje !. Teraz widzicie jak wielką szansą dla naszego regionu były Igrzyska Kraków 2022 ! A ten [email protected] Leśniak co zorganizował ruch Kraków przeciw igrzyską spierniczył na Islandię.Powinien mieć zakaz powrotu do naszego miasta wbity w paszport ,za krzywdę jaką wyrządził naszemu miastu . Najlepiej jest coś oprotestować nie dając w zamian innej alternatywy dla cęntali z warszawy na rozdział pieniędzy publicznych dla inwestycji dla Krakowa (parę miliardów i szybki nacisk na przetargi i szybką realizację zadań powędrowały na inne regiony) ,a potem uciec na Islandię!





Tim999 said:


> obym tego gościa więcej w Krk nie widział!. Teraz widać jaki to kawał idi**





pafel said:


> Dokładnie ,niech nie wraca i działa teraz tam na szkodę Reykjawiku !





harpun said:


> Myśmy się o to referendum i o takie pytania nie prosili, To właśnie on a nie kto inny sprowokował to referendum


Rozumiem że można różnie oceniać działalność różnych ludzi i rzecz jasna się z nią nie zgadzać, ale czy powyżej zacytowani użytkownicy nie dali się zbytnio ponieść emocjom?hno:


----------



## harpun

Jak najszybciej wyczyścić


----------



## k%

wyczyszczone, ale nie dlatego, że padły tam jakieś skandaliczne słowa, bo nie padły (zgadzam się absolutnie co do Pana Leśniaka i jego śmiesznej kampanii przeciw Igrzyskom) tylko po prostu zły temat.


----------



## WMS

bloganista said:


> *[Warszawa] Lokalizacja przyszłych wieżowców *.
> Dyskusja na ostatnią stronę zeszła na psy.
> Nudne i nieśmieszne posty markus1234, newsted, WMS, WUNDER-BAUM o penisach i Stalina.
> Jak bym słuchał rozmowę 13-latków.
> 
> Zasługują na urlop w postaci briga.


Z tego co widzę to lubisz fiutki


bloganista said:


> A propos wind, te grube i wielkie metalowe penisy leżące na windach pozostaną na zawsze?





bloganista said:


> Nigdy nie widziałem coś takiego paskudnego nad liniami metra w innych miast Europy - tam wentylatory są dyskretnie wbudowane, nie przedstawione na pokaz publiczny, jak pen1s wystający z rozporka.




A skarżypyta z Ciebie pierwszej wody. 
Popisz trochę z sensem na forum a dopiero potem zajmij się wytykaniem innych.
Ps. Proszę, aby ten post tu został, niech go zobaczy.


----------



## demoos

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=126266795&postcount=3074
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=126273313&postcount=3077

Coprawda zgadzam sie z jednym i drugim (po czesci) ale oboje zasluzyli na briga.


----------



## r6666

A ja zaprotestuję przeciw propozycji briga dla szanownego oponenta. Co prawda nie wiem w czym się można zgodzić...ale to szczegół.


----------



## demoos

Wycieczki osobiste miedzy Wami mnie nie interesuja, choc czytac sie i tak tego nie powinno.



Nipsu said:


> Jak czytam coś takiego po raz setny to jestem za aborcją.





r6666 said:


> Jedyne co "źle" o mnie świadczy ,że za każdym razem pokazuje waszą miernotę umysłową i radosna tfurczość:lol:





r6666 said:


> Tylko jakoś do tej pory wszystkie oszołomy rowerowe nie moga wkazać przepisu


----------



## pmaciej7

Jaro Gitara = Jarosław Synowiec, Tu-154-M, samowar i kilka innych - ban

Przy okazji żegnamy profil KURIER IŁAWSKI, który miał być oficjalnym profilem redakcji, ale był wykorzystywany do pierdololo na dwa konta.


----------



## Luki_SL

pmaciej7 said:


> Jaro Gitara = Jarosław Synowiec, Tu-154-M, samowar i kilka innych - ban


Podejrzewam, że Jaro jeszcze _wróci_. Choć jego "styl" będzie łatwo odgadnąć


----------



## Asinus

koralowokoralowy - ban za multikonto.


----------



## nikmin

^^ wieżowce takie wysokie, chińczycy tacy odważni :troll:


----------



## Tomeyk

^^
wypłata taka z ambasady


----------



## ixs

^^az sam jestem ciekawy jak to z nim bylo. Przeciez ta jego propaganda to byl smiech na sali i poziom niewiele wyzszy niz egzekucja 3 martwych gesi za pomoca spychacza.

Rzeczywicie Chinczykom zalezaloby na takiej robocie? :nuts:


----------



## dexter2

Pisał, że nikt mu za to nie płaci. Z jednej strony nie przypuszczam żeby kłamał, z drugiej nikt o zdrowych zmysłach w ten sposób w takich sytuacjach nie pisze. To była tania, sztuczna agitacja językiem reklamy i propagandy a nie obrona swoich przekonań.


----------



## nikmin

Może zakochał się w jakiejś chince


----------



## Tomeyk

Jeden raz za 2 lajki lub 100 odsłon


----------



## kaktus

Członek partii zmiana dostał bana?


----------



## .kp

Zwracam uwagę na WOJTEK ABEL - o nic nie wnoszę, ale jego posty zapowiadają się... obiecująco (np. w wątku zabytkowym). ;-)


----------



## bartek76

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=126555869&postcount=1561

Tu chyba nie powinno być wątpliwości, że to multikontowiec


----------



## arafat11

Mama Stiflera said:


> widze ze masz jakies problemy emocjonalne
> zawsze mozesz spuscic z krzyza na wykopie
> tam nie musisz tak wygladzac wypowiedzi zeby brzmialy jak przemowienia Gomułki


to nie pierwsze tak glupie i nic nie wnoszace teksty...moze potrzebuje odpoczynku od SSC zeby mogl spuscic z krzyza na wykopie?


----------



## PiotrG

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1234100
Czy to nie jest przypadkiem kolejne wcielenie biesiadnika?


----------



## dexter2

^^ Zdeterminowany 
Ciekawe ile jeszcze będziemy się z nim bawić.


----------



## k%

konto takie multi 

Ban taki aż do Chin kay:


----------



## Wesoły Romek

Za co on właściwie początkowo dostał bana? W łódzkim był grzeczny.


----------



## Beck's

Za sianie uporczywej chinskiej propagandy sukcesu, mimo ostrzezen K%.


----------



## Szatek

Beck's said:


> Za sianie uporczywej chinskiej propagandy sukcesu, mimo ostrzezen K%.


A kiedy posypią się bany za uporczywą polską propagandę sukcesu? :troll:


----------



## dexter2

Zapytał hurrapesymista :troll:


----------



## 625

Mam wrażenie, że wielu forumowiczów nie zna reguł:

http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=about&do=guidelines



> Hate speech (including content that incites hatred or promotes violence against individuals or groups based on race or ethnic origin, religion, disability, gender, age, veteran status or sexual orientation/gender identity), harassment, bullying or similar content that advocates harm against an individual or group.


----------



## drugastrona

^^ A gdzie niby jest ten hate speech w wypowiedzi kkbm, glicka i koszatka? W tych wypowiedziach nie ma nawoływania do nienawiści ani przemocy. Ani nawet w tych wypowiedziach nie ma nienawiści ani przemocy.


----------



## LubiePiwo

Strach się bać coś tam napisać, widać briga można dostać z byle powodu.


----------



## pawelmilosz

Czekamy na briga dla Betona:


[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


>




Niektórym się w głowach poprzewracało od poprawności politycznej...


----------



## Rafadan

arafat11 said:


> ^^
> o ile 3 brigi jestem w stanie zrozumiec( chociaz ja bym ich nie dawal,ale wiadomo polityczna poprawnosc do bólu) , to za co zostal ukarany kkbm?
> co jest zlego w zapytaniu sie dlaczego nieprzyjmuja imigrantow ci co najglosniej krzycza,ze trzeba im pomoc?





[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


>





625 said:


> Mam wrażenie, że wielu forumowiczów nie zna reguł:
> 
> http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=about&do=guidelines


:lol:

Ostatnie brigi to jakaś kpina.


----------



## ixs

625 said:


> Kolejni.


:nuts: - poprzednia partia byla mocno dyskusyjna, ale tutaj nie ma nawet najmniejszego powodu do Briga. Teraz pozostanie tylko chwalic? hno:
Dajesz argument wszystkim tym, ktorzy juz i tak maja obsesje na punkcie "lewackiej" propagandy.


----------



## MajKeR_

Keep calm and turn left. Przy całym moim szacunku dla Warskiego, ten niejednokrotnie artykułował swoje poglądy w sposób jak najbardziej kwalifikujący się na briga, zwłaszcza bacząc na powyższe. Ale że jego poglądy wyglądają na poprawne - to briga nie było.

Ja ze swej strony proszę moderatorów o nie zawłaszczanie forum dla stricte własnej opcji. Wbrew pozorom wcale się tutaj wiele nie różnimy, a takie czystki odbiją się na jakości dyskusji wyłącznie in minus.


----------



## 625

Opcja jest jedna:



> Hate speech (including content that incites hatred or promotes violence against individuals or groups based on race or ethnic origin, religion, disability, gender, age, veteran status or sexual orientation/gender identity), harassment, bullying or similar content that advocates harm against an individual or group.


http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=about&do=guidelines


----------



## deteroos

drugastrona said:


> ^^ A gdzie niby jest ten hate speech w wypowiedzi kkbm, glicka i koszatka? W tych wypowiedziach nie ma nawoływania do nienawiści ani przemocy. Ani nawet w tych wypowiedziach nie ma nienawiści ani przemocy.





LubiePiwo said:


> Strach się bać coś tam napisać, widać briga można dostać z byle powodu.





pawelmilosz said:


> Czekamy na briga dla Betona:
> 
> 
> 
> Niektórym się w głowach poprzewracało od poprawności politycznej...





Rafadan said:


> :lol:
> 
> Ostatnie brigi to jakaś kpina.





ixs said:


> :nuts: - poprzednia partia byla mocno dyskusyjna, ale tutaj nie ma nawet najmniejszego powodu do Briga. Teraz pozostanie tylko chwalic? hno:
> Dajesz argument wszystkim tym, ktorzy juz i tak maja obsesje na punkcie "lewackiej" propagandy.


Znów się zaczyna. Zaraz będą płacze o cenzurze itp. Nie podoba się - są inne fora. Obowiązku nawracania maluczkich w Klubie Forum też nie ma.


----------



## Łosiu

Może jednak najlepiej byłoby czasowo zamknąć wątek - tak, żeby opadły emocje. Próbowałem przebrnąć przez kilka ostatnich jego stron i prawdę mówiąc nie da się tego czytać.


----------



## michael_siberia

Glicek to dostał briga chyba za kłamanie, tak przynajmniej sądzę. Za to briga dla koszatka w ogóle nie rozumiem. Kkbm prosił się o niego za zupełnie inne wypowiedzi, w tym w PHP.


----------



## deteroos

Łosiu;126921473 said:


> Może jednak najlepiej byłoby czasowo zamknąć wątek - tak, żeby opadły emocje. Próbowałem przebrnąć przez kilka ostatnich jego stron i prawdę mówiąc nie da się tego czytać.


Tak czy siak przydałby się tam specjalny nadzór jak nad wątkiem o Ukrainie. Temat jeszcze długo będzie gorący.


----------



## adam2a

W tamtym wątku gówno leje się czystym i nieskrępowanym strumieniem. Każda próba ograniczenia tego potoku to kneblowanie ust i polityczna poprawność. Przecież to oczywista oczywistość :|


----------



## drugastrona

deteroos said:


> Znów się zaczyna. Zaraz będą płacze o cenzurze itp. Nie podoba się - są inne fora. Obowiązku nawracania maluczkich w Klubie Forum też nie ma.


Myślę, że to jest to. Przestańmy wchodzić na to forum, nie piszmy, nie klikajmy, nie nabijamy Janowi kieszeni kasą z reklam.


----------



## arystoteles92

k% said:


> ^^
> a jak myślisz?


*Drogi Moderatorze K%!*

Zwracam się do ciebie z szczególną prośbą o odblokowanie mojego pierwszego konta pod nazwą"*Biesiadnik*". Zrozumiałem swoje błędy, zdaje sobie sprawę z tego że moje działania były niezgodne z polityką tegoż forum.
Chciałem poinformować także, że od feralnego wydarzenia przeszedłem bardzo poważną zmianę mentalną, czyli nie interesuje mnie już przekonywanie innych do swoich racji.Nie mam już charakteru krzykacza który wygłasza propagandowe opinie . Zarzekam się, że nie mam zamiaru wypowiadać się w wątku Chińskim, a także że moje wypowiedzi na forum będą neutralne i obiektywne, nikogo nie obrażające.
Ze swojego szczerego serca chciałem *Przeprosić* wszystkich którzy w jakikolwiek sposób poczuli się przeze mnie urażeni.

Jeśli moja prośba zostanie rozpatrzona pozytywnie, proszę o skasowanie tego konta gdyż zgodnie z polityką tegoż forum nie wolno mieć kilku kont 


Za zgodę moją i waszą :cheers:


----------



## odyseush

625 said:


> Opcja jest jedna:
> 
> 
> 
> http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=about&do=guidelines


Tak, tylko że zapomniałeś dodać, *nie dotyczy "ruskich". Inaczej to tylko brigowanie pod swoje widzimisie. Zaraz na odczepne napiszesz, że podaj linki do postów itp - dobrze wiemy jak było/jest, podawałem, naciskałem ikonkę przy danym poście. I co? I jajco.

Edit:
I tak bardziej na chłodno, to forum było, do czasu okołomajdanowej paranoi, oazą merytoryki w ogólnopolskiej płytkiej i często dosyć histerycznej dyskusji. Było. Wypuściliście dżina (moderatorzy) to teraz go próbujcie wepchnąć z powrotem.


----------



## krystiand

arafat11 said:


> ^^
> o ile 3 brigi jestem w stanie zrozumiec( chociaz ja bym ich nie dawal,ale wiadomo polityczna poprawnosc do bólu) , to za co zostal ukarany kkbm?
> co jest zlego w zapytaniu sie dlaczego nieprzyjmuja imigrantow ci co najglosniej krzycza,ze trzeba im pomoc?


Moja racja jest mojsza, a jak się nie zgadzasz to won, a wszystko podciągnę pod "mowę nienawiści" :lol:

Nie lubię komentować decyzji modów, ale to już jest parodia. Kolejny vondeq po tym ukraińskim w którym można mieć tylko zdanie jak mod :lol:


----------



## dexter2

arystoteles92 said:


> *Drogi Moderatorze K%!*


Niech ktoś mu wstrzyknie trochę narkotyku 'SSC' do żył, ewidentnie na głodzie jest


----------



## michael_siberia

biesiadnik, znowu twoje konto?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1232560


----------



## k%

tym razem raczej nie, przynajmniej na razie system nie wykazuje zgodności IP ani komputera, a konto już jakiś czas istnieje wiec by już dawno było wykryte przy jego aktywności


----------



## Lukasz.J

krystiand said:


> Kolejny vondeq po tym ukraińskim w którym można mieć tylko zdanie jak mod :lol:


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=126973396&postcount=10288

Moderatorzy odlatują - nie spotka się to z żadną reakcją? A inni za merytoryczne posty z tego wątku dostali brigi...


----------



## 625

Lukasz.J said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=126973396&postcount=10288
> 
> Moderatorzy odlatują - nie spotka się to z żadną reakcją? A inni za merytoryczne posty z tego wątku dostali brigi...


Możesz mi wyjaśnić, co jest złego w tym poście?


----------



## Sasza

625 said:


> Możesz mi wyjaśnić, co jest złego w tym poście?


No to, że wrzuca do jednego worka wszystkich ludzi, którzy są przeciwni obecnej polityce imigracyjnej UE z naziolami. No i jest ogólnie kłamliwy, bo jednak co by nie mówić, to bardziej niż o pobiciach imigrantów, słyszy się raczej o ich przestępstwach. Ja rozumiem, że na forum jest taka a nie inna polityka, więc apelowałem już o to raz - zamknąć ten wątek w cholerę. Skoro jedni mogą obrażać drugich i nie ma za to kar, a drudzy je mają, to po co w ogóle dyskusja?

Żeby nie było, że popieram userów w stylu arafata, glicka czy innych tego typu, bo jestem od tego tak daleki, jak PHP od merytoryczności, ale trochę pachnie to wszystko przesadą.


----------



## NHitman

krystiand said:


> Nie lubię komentować decyzji modów, ale to już jest parodia. Kolejny vondeq po tym ukraińskim w którym można mieć tylko zdanie jak mod :lol:


Dokładnie. Jak gówno się lało w ukraińskim wątku, to nie było problemu, ale gdy w wątku o imigrantach 90% jest przeciw ich przyjmowania (jedyny mocny post który zauważyłem był o laniu po ryjach), to trzeba wkroczyć i zawsze się jakiś paragraf znajdzie, bo nie może być tak żeby reszta miała inne poglądy :lol:

Już zdążyłem dostać ostrzeżenie aby nie udzielać się w tymże wątku, bo zasugerowałem, że Syryjczycy uciekają przez ISIS  totalna paranoja.


----------



## 625

Sasza said:


> No to, że wrzuca do jednego worka wszystkich ludzi, którzy są przeciwni obecnej polityce imigracyjnej UE z naziolami.


Nie, tam po prostu zauważono, że zarówno jedni, jak i drudzy, atakują uchodźców. Może po prostu podświadomie widzisz coś więcej?



NHitman said:


> Już zdążyłem dostać ostrzeżenie aby nie udzielać się w tymże wątku, bo zasugerowałem, że Syryjczycy uciekają przez ISIS  totalna paranoja.


Totalna paranoja. Przecież Syryjczycy uciekają przed ISIS. Chyba chciałeś napisać coś innego?


----------



## krystiand

Aaa czyli jak jestem przeciw dawaniu im za darmo pieniędzy to ich atakuję. Brednia do kwadratu :lol:

Mam wrażenie, że zwolennicy przyjmowania tych ludzi widzą świat w dwóch kolorach :bash:

PS. A teraz poproszę o briga za "mowę nienawiści" :lol: :lol:


----------



## bartek76

Może warto trochę ochłonąć, chyba wszyscy nie nadążamy za rzeczywistością, wydarzenia mają miejsce tak szybko że chyba nie tylko ja mam opad szczęki. Na naszych oczach dzieje się historia, i wbrew doświadczeniom z lektury Sienkiewicza, wcale nie jest to wesołe i przyjemne.

Konia z rzędem temu co odgadnie co z tego wszystkie wyniknie, poza tym że chyba większość z nas intuicyjnie czuje że oglądamy koniec świata jaki znamy.

Warto przyznać moderacji, że wcale nie reaguje w sposób gwałtowny i nieprzemyślany, jeszcze rok temu wzmiankowany wątek zostałby zamknięty i byłoby ileś banów. Teraz było kilka brigów, czyli nic nieodwracalnego, przy czym rozumiem dlaczego zostały przyznane (choć się z nimi nie zgadzam), ponadto bardzo szybko przestały być rozdawane, co jest najlepszym dowodem że również moderacja sama tak naprawdę nie wie jakie zając stanowisko.


----------



## pmaciej7

krystiand said:


> Mam wrażenie, że zwolennicy przyjmowania tych ludzi widzą świat w dwóch kolorach :bash:


Na szczęście przeciwnicy widzą w wielu kolorach. Najczęściej pojawiające się w rozmowach to: czarny, szary, bury, zamszowy, ciapaty.


----------



## .kp

pmaciej7 said:


> Na szczęście przeciwnicy widzą w wielu kolorach. Najczęściej pojawiające się w rozmowach to: czarny, szary, bury, zamszowy, *ciapaty*.


Będzie brig czy nie będzie? 




[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


>


:nuts:

/było na poprzedniej stronie, ale ciekaw jestem reakcji w związku z cytowaną wypowiedzią.


----------



## k%

to moderatorzy jednak są najgorsi bo brigują za sprzeciw wobec imigrantów czy jednak sami powinni być zbrigowani za używanie słów powszechnie uznanych za obraźliwe wobec imigrantów? :dunno:

Raczej też ciężko mówić o jakiejś "linii ideowej forum" gdy ja w wątku imigranckim przez kilka dni awansowałem z naczelnego lewaka na naczelnego faszystę forum


----------



## Asinus

Lukasz.J said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=126973396&postcount=10288
> 
> Moderatorzy odlatują - nie spotka się to z żadną reakcją? A inni za merytoryczne posty z tego wątku dostali brigi...


Mój post jest cytatem ze strony ośrodka monitorowania zachowań rasistowskich i ksenofobicznych. Czy ktoś się czuje obrażony czy nie, trudno. Czasami ważniejsze niż czyjeś uczucia jest to czy coś jest po prostu słuszne i moralne.


----------



## .kp

k% said:


> to moderatorzy jednak są najgorsi bo brigują za sprzeciw wobec imigrantów czy jednak sami powinni być zbrigowani za używanie słów powszechnie uznanych za obraźliwe wobec imigrantów? :dunno:


To Ty się zdecyduj. Ja jestem "tylko" użytkownikiem, a Ty masz przecież IMPERIUM!


----------



## krystiand

Asinus said:


> Mój post jest cytatem ze strony ośrodka monitorowania zachowań rasistowskich i ksenofobicznych. Czy ktoś się czuje obrażony czy nie, trudno. Czasami ważniejsze niż czyjeś uczucia jest to czy coś jest po prostu słuszne i moralne.


Dzisiaj zachowaniem rasistowskim jest krzywe spojrzenie na czarnego*, a antysemityzmem jest pierdniecie przy zydzie. Jednocześnie w drugą stronę mogą robić co chca. Ach ta poprawność polityczna, która już niszczy niektóre kraje.

*Czekam na briga, bo napisałem o kolorze skóry. To już drugi mi się należy, a może i trzeci bo pojawił się pmaciej7 - najmniej konsekwentny moderator.


----------



## rince1

Asinus said:


> Czasami ważniejsze niż czyjeś uczucia jest to czy coś jest po prostu słuszne i moralne.


Porównywanie mnie i tysięcy innych ludzi do rzeźników z ISIS nie jest ani słuszne, ani moralne. 
Ani prawdziwe zresztą.


----------



## Konstruktor

No *625* odleciał w kosmos  Napisałem, że MOGĄ zgwałcić żonę, dzieci poza domem użytkownika, który obawia się "dzielenia" się nimi w domu i dlatego nie przyjmie ich do siebie i to jest niby mowa nienawiści?:nuts:

Ale dzięki za 3 dni przerwy, przynajmniej nadrobiłem sporo zdjęć :lol:


----------



## NHitman

625 said:


> Chyba chciałeś napisać coś innego?


hmm? :?


----------



## Saczers1

Przerobiłem to samo, powiem wiecej dostałem 3 dni przerwy za mowę nienawiści - jakiś tam słów użyłem - ze moga zabić, syryjczycy , isis itd, co lepsze on sam tych słów używa i jakoś to już nie jest mowa nienawiści.
Dlatego z grzeczności napisałem mu pm z zapytaniem a raczej prośba o wymienienie słów które uważa za "mowa nienawiści" - wiec teraz jestem na cenzurowanym.
I czuje sie bezpieczny bo na 100% mnie będzie pilnował i zwracał uwagę (bringował) za każde słowo.


----------



## drugastrona

Już ktoś pisał wyżej - po prostu przestańcie pisać w tym temacie. W końcu jest to forum o architekturze i budownictwie. Skoro już dochodzi do brigowania za nie wiadomo co (czyli za poglądy), to lepiej olać sprawę i się nie odzywać, tym bardziej, że tutaj po pierwsze nikt nikogo do niczego nie przekona, a po drugie to wszystko jest wielka polityka, na którą tutaj na forum nie mamy wpływu. W razie czego zawsze są wybory parlamentarne, można zrobić referendum w sprawie wyjścia z UE, itp. Ale to w realu, nie tutaj. Po co ryzykować wyrzuceniem z forum przez dyskusję o poglądach? Skupmy się lepiej na pięknych budynkach, szerokich ulicach, wygodnych autostradach, szybkich liniach kolejowych czy pojemnych lotniskach!


----------



## Saczers1

Masz rację kolego, ale tutaj się rozchodzi nie o poglady na daną sprawe tylko o widzi mi sie admina bo nawet nie wiadomo na podstawie jakich kryteriów dawał bringi - obstawiam że na zasadzie "bo tak" jedni dostali że napisali coś - brzydkie słowo np. zrobia zamach a inni nie.
Admin 625 sadzac po stażu na forum nie jest pierwszym lepszym z łapaki chłopcem. Zapewne nie jedno na forum widział, nie jedno przezył tutaj a dał sie wciągnac w tak głupia gierke, ze sam się pogubił i zamiast uderzyc sie w pierś - powiedzieć, sorry chłopaki poniosło mnie/zacmiło itd to szedł w zaparte że doszło do tego że porównał patriotów/nacjonalistów/zwolenników nie przyjmowania imigrantów do PL do ISIS, że jedno i drugie to to samo.
A na admina tego jakze zacnego forum (co by nie było jakis poziom tutaj jest) to powinien dac wzór i utrzymac poziom. Jak widział że cos sie dziej to ciach zamykam temat na tydzień ochłona jedni i drudzy a tak to jedną strone i to nie konsekwentnie bringował i sam wywołał taki zament jaki obecnie tutaj (w dziale imigrancji ) panuje.


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Jesteś tutaj zbyt krótko, żeby wiedzieć, ale tutaj panuje zasada "moderator ma ZAWSZE rację, jak Ci się nie podoba, to nikt Cię na tym forum na siłę nie trzyma". I to by było właściwie na tyle. Chociaż nie powiem - zdarzyło się parę razy, że pod zmasowaną krytyką forumowiczów moderator potrafił przyznać się do błędu i cofnąć decyzję. Jeżeli masz wolne wieczory - przejrzyj tę księgę i tę drugą, poczytaj sobie, wyciągnij wnioski, co wolno, czego nie wolno.


----------



## Saczers1

drugastrona said:


> ^^ Jesteś tutaj zbyt krótko, żeby wiedzieć, ale *tutaj panuje zasada "moderator ma ZAWSZE rację, jak Ci się nie podoba, to nikt Cię na tym forum na siłę nie trzyma"*. I to by było właściwie na tyle. Chociaż nie powiem - zdarzyło się parę razy, że pod zmasowaną krytyką forumowiczów moderator potrafił przyznać się do błędu i cofnąć decyzję. Jeżeli masz wolne wieczory - przejrzyj tę księgę i tę drugą, poczytaj sobie, wyciągnij wnioski, co wolno, czego nie wolno.


ale coś takiego obniża poziom forum, chyba że można mieć poglądy jednej słusznej partii. Tylko powstanie pytanie czy takie forum ma sens? Bo co to za dyskusja z użytkownikami gdy wszyscy maja takie same zdanie na każdy temat, a jak ktoś ma inne to zostaje banowany.

To jest forum sterowane przez partie polityczną ?


----------



## el nino

^^ Powiedz mi tylko jedno, czy masz problemy ze zrozumieniem tekstu: Klub Forum [powyżej 100 postów]. Wykaż się gdzie indziej, a później zacznij udzielać się w tym dziale.


----------



## glicek

Saczers said:


> ale coś takiego obniża poziom forum, chyba że można mieć poglądy jednej słusznej partii. Tylko powstanie pytanie czy takie forum ma sens? Bo co to za dyskusja z użytkownikami gdy wszyscy maja takie same zdanie na każdy temat, a jak ktoś ma inne to zostaje banowany.
> 
> To jest forum sterowane przez partie polityczną ?


Hiszpańska inkwizycja (której nikt się nie spodziewa) zna litość, spowiedź, wyznanie win i przebaczenie. Admini SSC - nie. :cheers:


----------



## 625

Konstruktor said:


> No *625* odleciał w kosmos  Napisałem, że MOGĄ zgwałcić żonę, dzieci poza domem użytkownika, który obawia się "dzielenia" się nimi w domu i dlatego nie przyjmie ich do siebie i to jest niby mowa nienawiści?:nuts:


Polacy też mogą. Chciałbyś, aby Rosjanie tak pisali? Stosujesz odpowiedzialność zbiorową, bez zrozumienia że wśród Syryjczyków są ofiary ISIS.


----------



## drugastrona

^^ No tak, bo wciąż niektórzy tutaj uważają, że chodzi tylko o Syryjczyków, tylko w liczbie 2000 i tylko tymczasowo :lol: Nie zauważyłeś, że ludzie boją się, że w Polsce pojawią się setki tysięcy nie tylko Syryjczyków, ale innych muzułmanów, którzy będą chcieli zaprowadzić w Polsce szariat? Przecież w tej dyskusji nikomu nie chodzi o 2000 chrześcijańskich uchodźców. Naprawdę, trochę obiektywizmu.


----------



## 625

drugastrona said:


> ^^ No tak, bo wciąż niektórzy tutaj uważają, że chodzi tylko o Syryjczyków, tylko w liczbie 2000 i tylko tymczasowo :lol: Nie zauważyłeś, że ludzie boją się, że w Polsce pojawią się setki tysięcy nie tylko Syryjczyków, ale innych muzułmanów, którzy będą chcieli zaprowadzić w Polsce szariat? Przecież w tej dyskusji nikomu nie chodzi o 2000 chrześcijańskich uchodźców. Naprawdę, trochę obiektywizmu.


Wystarczy, że pojawili się w różnych wątkach, jak tu. Już się boję.


----------



## Sasza

No tak, ale trolla-propagandzistę z Rosji to nie ma komu zbrigować od kilku tygodni  Co jakiś czas ciągle się pojawia, równo sunie z mową nienawiści i propagandą rodem z najlepszych czasów ZSRR.


----------



## drugastrona

^^^^ Nie chodzi o to, czy się boisz czy nie, ale po prostu bądź sprawiedliwy. Karz tylko za nawoływanie do przemocy czy propagowanie nienawiści do przedstawicieli innych kultur/religii, a nie za strach czy niechęć do przyjmowania imigrantów, bo to trochę inna para kaloszy.


----------



## 625

Sasza said:


> No tak, ale trolla-propagandzistę z Rosji to nie ma komu zbrigować od kilku tygodni  Co jakiś czas ciągle się pojawia, równo sunie z mową nienawiści i propagandą rodem z najlepszych czasów ZSRR.


Daj link.


----------



## michael_siberia

Briga już dostał, ale link do przykładowego postu się przyda:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=126793499&highlight=#post126793499

(post został już wcześniej wyczyszczony z kłamstw)


----------



## el_bartez

ten pan chce chyba wolny weekend od forum



lukasscyzor said:


> Skończ pierdolić. Zostawił byś dziecko na pastwę losu? Masz serce?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=127013065&postcount=12119


----------



## lukasscyzor

^^ Radzę prześledzić cały wątek. Życie ludzkie ma dla mnie większą wartość niż jakiś cieć el_bartez, czy czas na forum.


----------



## el_bartez

O jeszcze oficjalnie zgłosił się po urlop.


----------



## Beck's

Najprawdopodobniej bot:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=127014092&postcount=65987


----------



## lukasscyzor

el_bartez said:


> O jeszcze oficjalnie zgłosił się po urlop.


Dajesz rade. Gratuluje samozaparcia. Masz jakieś inne zasługi oprócz donosicielstwa? Zostaniesz rodzicem, to zrozumiesz. Teraz rozmowa z tobą, to tylko denerwowanie modów. Dorośnij chłopaczku. 
Więcej tu nie zaglądam, w :"carmagedonie" jest obraz kto jest człowiekiem, a kto zwykłym śmieciem.


----------



## bartek76

Czy ja śnię czy to jest jawa?


----------



## Beck's

^^???


----------



## -PePe-

el_bartez said:


> ten pan chce chyba wolny weekend od forum
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=127013065&postcount=12119





lukasscyzor said:


> Dajesz rade. Gratuluje samozaparcia. Masz jakieś inne zasługi oprócz donosicielstwa? Zostaniesz rodzicem, to zrozumiesz. Teraz rozmowa z tobą, to tylko denerwowanie modów. Dorośnij chłopaczku.
> Więcej tu nie zaglądam, w :"carmagedonie" jest obraz kto jest człowiekiem, a kto zwykłym śmieciem.


Weekend to za mało.


----------



## smar

O wiele za mało:


lukasscyzor said:


> Masz rację. Każdy kto myśli inaczej niż ty nadaje się do usunięcia. Kariera na onecie nie wystarczy? Daruj sobie żałosne przytyki. Przez takie placki jak ty forum traci na świeżości-trzeba się pilnować, żeby nie być z linczowanym.
> Aaaaa, gratuluje instynktu ojcowskiego-biedne twoje dzieci.


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

lukasscyzor BAN na 2 tygodnie. Będzie miał czas na ochłonięcie.


----------



## MichalJ

Czy można prosić o usunięcie jego postów?


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

^^ Oczywiście. Pokasowałem jego chamskie komentarze.


----------



## drugastrona

Przy okazji niedawnej dyskusji o imigrantach mam pytanie: czy propagowanie kultury islamu polegającej na obrzezaniu dziewczynek, gwałtów, polewaniu kwasem przez muzułmanów jest tutaj na forum tolerowane? Dostałem wczoraj ciekawą PMkę od pewnego osobnika, który się czasem pojawia w Księgach.


----------



## k%

nie, ale nikt czegoś takiego w wątku imigranckim nie pisał, a gdyby napisał dałbym mu briga/bana - nie rozumiem więc pytania :dunno:


----------



## MichalJ

Piotr-Stettin said:


> ^^ Oczywiście. Pokasowałem jego chamskie komentarze.


 To zajrzyj do wątku jeszcze raz, bo znowu się zaczyna najazd na tę kobietę.


----------



## drugastrona

k% said:


> nie, ale nikt czegoś takiego w wątku imigranckim nie pisał, a gdyby napisał dałbym mu briga/bana - nie rozumiem więc pytania :dunno:


Dzięki za odpowiedź. Ale jak rozumiem w PMkach jest wolnoamerykanka, można pisać, co ślina na klawiaturę przyniesie i za to nie ma konsekwencji?


----------



## MT

Przy PM-ce (podobnie jak w przypadku normalnego posta) również masz przycisk "report post"...


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Okej, ale chciałem wcześniej spytać, czy propagowanie tradycji i kultury Islamu obejmującej gwałty, obrzezania i polewanie kwasem i twierdzenie, że jest nam bliższa niż zachodnia zgnilizna jest w ogóle karalne.


----------



## rince1

^^ kwestia techniczna. "Obrzezywanie" dziewczynek jest elementem tradycyjnej kultury plemiennej, a nie Islamu. Większość muzułmanów go nie stosuje, stosują natomiast niektóre grupy niemuzułmańskie. Rozumiem że zbiory się w pewnej mierze pokrywają, ale polecam zachowanie precyzji w rozumowaniu.

EOT


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Dzięx! Będę pamiętał.


----------



## michael_siberia

Tak czy siak, obrzezanie kobiety jest w Polsce przestępstwem, gdyż stanowi jej okaleczenie.


----------



## Tomczyna

Powiem Wam, drodzy forowicze, że takiego multikonta jak nowe *biesiadnika*, to nie było od czasów służącego do lajkowania własnych postów multi *Jakuba Polewskiego* (za które zresztą, prawilnie przypominam, jako należącego do _równiejszych_ nie spotkała żadna kara).

Wklejam screena, bo warto


----------



## adam.dworzak

Szkoda ze _*625*_ zamknal watek o imigrantach. Dyskusja nie byla zla; bylo sporo linkow i odnosnikow do wiadomosci ktorych nie uswiadczysz w rezymowych mediach EU. Mozna bylo usunac ostatnie posty o GW i upomniec userow and nie zamykac watek...


----------



## Lukasz.J

adam.dworzak said:


> Szkoda ze _*625*_ zamknal watek o imigrantach. Dyskusja nie byla zla; bylo sporo linkow i odnosnikow do wiadomosci ktorych nie uswiadczysz w rezymowych mediach EU. Mozna bylo usunac ostatnie posty o GW i upomniec userow and nie zamykac watek...


Wystarczyło wyeliminować trolli z wątku, którzy bili pianę a nic nie wnosili. Tylko że razem z tymi trollami musieliby się wyeliminować Asinus i 625 którzy również rozwalali temat. Jak widać czyjeś ego nie zniosło daleszej dyskusji przy kompletnym braku argumentów i licznych głosach oponentów...hno:


----------



## ixs

Bardzo zla decyzja, to bylo jedyne miejsce gdzie mogly sie scierac rozne argumenty...
no ale coz.


----------



## nikmin

Lukasz.J said:


> Wystarczyło wyeliminować trolli z wątku, którzy bili pianę a nic nie wnosili. Tylko że razem z tymi trollami musieliby się wyeliminować Asinus i 625 którzy również rozwalali temat. Jak widać czyjeś ego nie zniosło daleszej dyskusji przy kompletnym braku argumentów i licznych głosach oponentów...hno:


A fotki " terrorystow" zamieniajacych sie w uchodzców, ktore okazaly sie nie prawda i inne fejki to "bicie piany" czy juz merytoryka? Z ciekawosci- ktos za to przeprosil?


----------



## .kp

^^ 

A Węgrów ktoś przeprosił? Np. na frontowej stronie gazety.pl? 

Trzy... dwa... jeden...


----------



## Tomeyk

nikmin said:


> A fotki " terrorystow" zamieniajacych sie w uchodzców, ktore okazaly sie nie prawda i inne fejki to "bicie piany" czy juz merytoryka? Z ciekawosci- ktos za to przeprosil?


A jak miał przeprosić jak wątek zamknięty?
Akurat ta decyzja admina bardzo mi się nie podoba, bo wątek był żywy i potrzebny i pyskówka kilku użytkowników w żadnym wypadku nie powinna dotykać setek innych, którzy mieli tu kopalnię informacji.


----------



## nikmin

^^ no jak reżym to reżym


----------



## bartek76

Sądzę, że dzień lub dwa przerwy na ostudzenie emocji nie zaszkodzi.
Mam nadzieję, że 625 go jutro lub pojutrze otworzy, szkoda natomiast gdyby okazało się to zamkniecie permanentne, raz że padało tam bardzo dużo sensownych informacji, dwa mimo gorących emocji poziom nie był najgorszy, w każdym razie sporo wyższy niż w innym wątku, w którym pojawiły się np teksty o przyjmowaniu pozycji zbierającego ryż.
Może moderacji podjąłby się ktoś z moderatorów którzy dotychczas nie brali udziału w dyskusji.


----------



## ainam

Uważam że zamkniecie wątku o imigrantach jest działaniem stricto politycznym i nosi znamiona cenzury z najgorszych lat prl, widać jak wątek idzie nie zgodnie z wykładnia partii rządzącej oraz medium mainstreamowych, wpisy uznawane są za nie odpowiednie.hno:


----------



## pmaciej7

Akurat masz w tej sprawie wiele do gadania, pfff...

Klub Forum [powyżej 100 postów]


----------



## 625

Otworzę, jak posprzątam.


----------



## ainam

pmaciej7 said:


> Akurat masz w tej sprawie wiele do gadania, pfff...
> 
> Klub Forum [powyżej 100 postów]


Uważasz że jak nabije 100 bezsensowych postów to wtedy mam prawo do wypowiedzi? Jestem na tym forum o wiele dłużej od ciebie, przed 2004 miałem inne konta ale forum ciągle padało(pamięta to ktoś jeszcze), choć codziennie czytam interesujące mnie tematy to wypowiadam się tylko gdy mam coś ważnego do przekazania. I tak uważam że 80% postów jest pisanych tylko w celu zwiększenia ich posiadania.


----------



## bartek76

625 said:


> Otworzę, jak posprzątam.


Żywię nadzieję że nie usuniesz za dużo, ten wątek w ostatnich dniach to trochę jak świadek historii.


----------



## ixs

Bedzie wygladalo jak strona glowna gazety.pl 

(zarcik)


----------



## Corrny

Gównoburza się zaczęła- czas zamknąć i ten wątek.


----------



## pmaciej7

ainam said:


> ...wypowiadam się tylko gdy mam coś ważnego do przekazania.


Czasami ci nie wychodzi: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=127085298&postcount=13505


----------



## krystiand

^^ Może lepiej nie wypominaj. Tobie też parę rzeczy nie wychodzi i w dodatku nie potrafisz się przyznać do błędu.


----------



## dexter2

Ten wątek od kilku dni:










Ale kontynuujcie, mam rozrywkę


----------



## Kisciu

bartek76 said:


> Sądzę, że dzień lub dwa przerwy na ostudzenie emocji nie zaszkodzi.
> Mam nadzieję, że 625 go jutro lub pojutrze otworzy, szkoda natomiast gdyby okazało się to zamkniecie permanentne, raz że padało tam bardzo dużo sensownych informacji, dwa mimo gorących emocji poziom nie był najgorszy, w każdym razie sporo wyższy niż w innym wątku, w którym pojawiły się np teksty o przyjmowaniu pozycji zbierającego ryż.
> Może moderacji podjąłby się ktoś z moderatorów którzy dotychczas nie brali udziału w dyskusji.


Pełna zgoda. Szanując decyzję moda mam nadzieję że to nie potrwa zbyt długo. Kary dla winnych, nie dla wszystkich którzy tam się udzielali.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

JAKUB POLEWSKI said:


> Zakaz politykowania na FPW :lol: Widocznie zależy kogo dotyczy, jak widać, jedynie słusznej PO nie wolno na tym forum krytykować, ale chwalić trzeba


Jakub Polewski - polityka, obrażanie, podwójne konta, wielokrotne bany. Zbliżają się wybory? Nagły powrót naczelnego politykiera.

Ostatnim razem uniósł się i miał nie wracać, dlatego bana nie dostał, teraz naprawiam ten błąd.


----------



## Zboro

Chyba Apokalipsa się zbliża bo ten wątek wygląda jak u Mateusza 



> „Brat wyda brata na śmierć i ojciec syna; dzieci powstaną przeciw rodzicom i o śmierć ich przyprawią..( )"


----------



## 625

Otwarte.


----------



## -PePe-

Proszę o posprzątanie w wątku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=376904&page=134 Praktycznie cała ostatnia strona to CvC Łódź kontra Radom.


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

^^ Posprzątane.


----------



## pmaciej7

Czytam posty w wątku o imigrantach i mam wrażenie, że glicek wrócił tu tylko dla trollingu. No to papa.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

czasowo, czy na zawsze?


----------



## pmaciej7

Czasowo już było.


----------



## michail6

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=385768&page=124

Post nr 2463 użytkownika *pafel*



> KIEŁBASA WYBORCZA KIEŁBASA WYBORCZA KIEŁBASA WYBORCZA KIEŁBASA WYBORCZA KIEŁBASA WYBORCZA KIEŁBASA WYBORCZA KIEŁBASA WYBORCZA KIEŁBASA WYBORCZA KIEŁBASA WYBORCZA KIEŁBASA WYBORCZA KIEŁBASA WYBORCZA KIEŁBASA WYBORCZA KIEŁBASA WYBORCZA KIEŁBASA WYBORCZA KIEŁBASA WYBORCZA KIEŁBASA WYBORCZA KIEŁBASA WYBORCZA ....................


----------



## bartek76

pmaciej7 said:


> Czytam posty w wątku o imigrantach i mam wrażenie, że glicek wrócił tu tylko dla trollingu. No to papa.


Zabłysnął czymś szczególnym czy tak ogólnie?


----------



## panAeL

^^
Dołączam się do pytania


----------



## NHitman

Też jestem ciekaw czy glicek odjechał za bardzo czy to moderacja znowu nagięła to i owo.


----------



## Koppel

pmaciej7 said:


> Czytam posty w wątku o imigrantach i mam wrażenie, że glicek wrócił tu tylko dla trollingu. No to papa.


Ale co dokładnie, podaj jakieś uzasadnienie.


----------



## tomasso

Koppel said:


> Ale co dokładnie, podaj jakieś uzasadnienie.


było uzasadnienie - mod ma wrażenie, że Glicek wrócił tylko dla trollingu


mocna rzecz, w sam raz na dożywotniego bana


----------



## pmaciej7

^^ Może wrocił tu jeszcze po coś, ale zapomniał tego ujawnić, hmm....


----------



glicek said:


> Tych co wróżą na ulicy, przeganiają złe moce za pomocą banknotów i sprzedają okazyjnie złoto w niższej cenie?





glicek said:


> ... to wtedy po te pieniądze zgłoszą się Żydzi a raczej organizacje żydowskie. A nam zostaną na deser polskie obozy koncentracyjne i polskie getta.





glicek said:


> ^^ i dostaną do zjedzenia kotlecik schabowy, który osobiście powącha pani od wąchania kotlecików w pendolino.





glicek said:


> *To były świetny event! *
> pt. "Zwróćcie nam zrabowane dobra z 1655! Zanim kalifat Upsali i Goteborga je obróci w popiół u nas będą bezpieczne i będziemy się znowu mogli nimi cieszyć".





glicek said:


> Kurdę, ale pomyśleliście jak oni, właściwie to one mają ciężko aby coś zjeść w tradycyjnym stroju ludowym?






glicek said:



			^^ Kanclerz Austrii mógł dodać, że Europa Środkowa jest Josefem Fritzlem calego cywilizowanego świata.
		
Click to expand...




glicek said:


> Kanclerz Faymann mógł jeszcze dodać, że Węgry są Josefem Fritzlem Europy. :lol:


Reszta nie lepsza." frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>


----------



## mza

Aha, faktycznie powód do bana. Jak tak dalej pójdzie to dyskusja na tym forum będzie wyglądać jak TV Republika - wszyscy będą się ze sobą zgadzac i cały czas sobie przytakiwac.


----------



## Koppel

pmaciej7 said:


> Reszta nie lepsza.


Rewelacyjne zestawienie, jeszcze chwila a strach będzie mieć inne zdanie niż czcigodni moderatorzy.


----------



## tomasso

pmaciej7 said:


> ^^ Może wrocił tu jeszcze po coś, ale zapomniał tego ujawnić, hmm....
> 
> 
> ----------
> Reszta nie lepsza.


Bez trudu można zrobić podobne zestawienie z postów innych forumowiczów - i tych proemigranckich i anty. Emocji w wątku było sporo, modów też nie ominęły. 


Co innego wykorzystywanie uprawnień moda do wywalania nielubianych forumowiczów. Zwykła prywata.


----------



## Corrny

pmaciej7 said:


> (...)


:uh:


----------



## bartek76

Przychylę się do powyższych wypowiedzi, żaden z cytatów nie jest powodem do bana, co więcej sporo z nich jest wręcz merytorycznych, choć niepoprawnych politycznie. 
Jako całość może już bardziej, ale nadal budzi to sporo wątpliwości i to pomimo recydywy.
Zwracam się o zamianę permanentnego bana na briga, powiedzmy na miesiąc, dla ochłonięcia.

Jako podstawowy argument podam iż FPW działa jako swoista platforma komunikacji ludzi o najróżniejszych poglądach. Większość należy do szeroko rozumianego środka, ale są też poglądy skrajne z obu stron. I to jest co wyróżnia FPW od innych forów, gdzie takie kontakty z reguły kończą się wylewaniem wiader pomyj itp.
To chyba jedyne takie miejsce w polskim necie.
Przy czym to nie jest tak że tzw "orangutan z ONR" czy tzw "lewacki oszołom z Krytyki Politycznej" mają wszystkie swoje argumenty i racje "z tyłka", część z nich ma sens i wzajemna konfrontacja jest wręcz pożądana. 

Moderacja powinna w większości się sprowadzać do reagowania na wycieczki ad personam i oczywiste przegięcia pały.

No chyba że wola Jana jest inna, bez względu na powód, tylko poinformujcie o tym.


----------



## NHitman

pmaciej7 said:


> Reszta nie lepsza.


Serio? :uh:

Może podaj resztę jego wpisów, a być może to tam się coś znajdzie na uzasadnienie bana dla niego. Jak na razie to co pokazałeś nie podchodzi pod briga, a już na pewno nie pod perma.


----------



## Buster90

Ja tam z Glickiem nie zgadzałem się nawet w 0,001% wypowiedzi, ale dawać bana za te teksty to gruba przesada. Przeglądając wątek imigracyjny można znaleźć dużo ostrzejsze teksty, łącznie z przekleństwami i jakoś nie było afery.


----------



## michael_siberia

Trzeba było znaleźć uzasadnienie, to się znalazło.


----------



## Syntech

tomasso said:


> było uzasadnienie - mod ma wrażenie, że Glicek wrócił tylko dla trollingu
> 
> 
> mocna rzecz, w sam raz na dożywotniego bana


To, że mógł do nas wrócić po roku bana uważam za fakt wyjątkowo wielkiej łaski, szczególnie po tym, co wtedy wypisywał względem jednego użytkownika.


----------



## pmaciej7

bartek76 said:


> Jako podstawowy argument podam iż FPW działa jako swoista platforma komunikacji ludzi o najróżniejszych poglądach.


A to czytałeś?



> this section is for Urbanism, architecture, skylines, infrastructure and anything relating to the built environment. If you do not care about these issues, then SSC is not the place for you.


----------



## Tomczyna

No tak, zawsze ostatecznym argumentem jest zacytowany paragraf 22  Jest niezwykle rozbudowany Klub Forum, gdzie dzieje się nawet więcej niż w dziale merytorycznym, ale jeśli w nim piszesz za dużo, to SSC nie jest miejscem dla Ciebie.


----------



## drugastrona

pmaciej7 said:


> A to czytałeś?


To zapytam po raz n-ty: kiedy w końcu skasujecie Klub Forum? Brak tutaj logiki. Jeżeli SSC to nie miejsce na niemerytoryczne dyskusje, to po co jest Klub Forum? Dalej: po co dawać brigi za wypowiedzi z definicji niemerytoryczne, bo wpisane w wątkach z definicji niemerytorycznych? Tak pytam sobie a muzom.


----------



## LubiePiwo

drugastrona said:


> To zapytam po raz n-ty: kiedy w końcu skasujecie Klub Forum? Brak tutaj logiki. Jeżeli SSC to nie miejsce na niemerytoryczne dyskusje, to po co jest Klub Forum?


Po to żeby można było banować bez powodu


----------



## pmaciej7

drugastrona said:


> To zapytam po raz n-ty:


Czy to znaczy, że już pytałeś n minus jeden razy? Przypomnisz, jaką dostałeś odpowiedź?


----------



## HAL 9010

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=127412685&postcount=16831

Zbanować zanim się jeszcze nie rozlało na inne wątki.


----------



## pawelmilosz

Henry Gale said:


> Trzech papieży na jednym zdjęciu ( 2x Franciszek i Wojtyła )


Nikomu nie przeszkadza, że coś takiego wisi w "Czas na smiech", czy już do reszty wszystkim odjebao? hno:


----------



## adikk

adikk said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=230097&page=305
> Poproszę o interwencję moda. User Phantome przychodzi leczyć kompleksy i robi się bagno.
> 
> 3 dni, przeczyszczone - pm7


Wrócił i wygląda na to, że nic się nie nauczył.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=230097&page=306 (post 6107).


----------



## nomad_fh

Prośba o skuteczne uleczenie tego Pana od tak ciężkich zadań jak pisanie poprawnych postów.
Jego wpisy nic nie wnoszą do wątków, był już kilkukrotnie przez różne osoby proszony o schludniejszy i zrozumiały sposób pisania.
Tu już nie chodzi o ortografię, czy interpunkcję - to jest jakiś koszmar.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=127516324&postcount=2714


----------



## Tomek 2008

^^ Nie czytać.


----------



## ixs

pawelmilosz said:


> Nikomu nie przeszkadza, że coś takiego wisi w "Czas na smiech", czy już do reszty wszystkim odjebao? hno:


A co "z tym czyms" nie tak? Zwykla fotka reporterska. :dunno:


----------



## pawelmilosz

Gdyby zdjęcie nie było zmaniupulowane, nie miałbym nic przeciwko jego umieszczeniu na forum - ot, śmiesznie trafiony kadr. 

Natomiast jeżeli widzę fotomontaż sugerujący, że ci dwaj papieże to pedofile, to po pierwsze jestem oburzony, że taki post sobie wisi na forum i nikomu nie przeszkadza, a po drugie liczę na jasny sygnał ze strony moderacji, że jednak takie rzeczy nie są tu tolerowane. 
Czy gdyby zamiast ich twarzy były twarze np. Lechów Kaczyńskiego i Wałęsy, to też byłoby śmiesznie, czy jednak wyleciałoby za politykę/znieważenie Prezydenta RP? Są granice, które na tym forum nie powinny być przekraczane. To nie karaczan, czy inna wylęgarnia trolli i frustratów, tylko merytoryczne forum, które powinno trzymać pewien poziom, nawet w dziale PoGo.


----------



## dexter2

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=12795

Spamer, ciągle zaśmieca mi profil tą samą wiadomością.

ostrzeżony - pm7


----------



## HAL 9010

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=127587694&postcount=17147

Czy można zająć się w końcu tym człowiekiem, który zachowuje się jak typowy użytkownik wykopu? Te jego zero-jedynkowe myślenie i dobór argumentów pod odgórnie założoną tezę zniechęca do przeglądania wątku. Wyślijcie mu chociaż ostrzeżenie. Sam przyznaje, że trolluje więc już samo w sobie wyklucza to jakąkolwiek dyskusję.


----------



## janex_wwa

A za co znowu zgarnął briga markus, bo chyba przeoczyłem?


----------



## michael_siberia

Pewnie w PHP


----------



## ixs

o! a to brig...? Myslalem, ze dobrowolnie oddal sie medytacji aby nabrac sil i 25-go z cala moca ekspolodowac masakrujac wszystkich dookola...


----------



## bloniaq_s8

intonując dojczland dojczland iber ales rotę znaczy...


----------



## BlazD

Może ktoś z modów sprawdzić czy ktoś się podszywa pod Glicka czy to Glicek we własnej osobie multikontowej?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1242113


----------



## tomasso

adam2a said:


> Ty jesteś prawicowy, tomasso jest prawicowy, kkbm jest prawicowy, marcus jest prawicowy, cała masa innych jest prawicowa - i cała wymieniona grupka jakoś na tym forum egzystuje. Może glicek żadnym pojedynczym zacytowanym postem nie przekroczył progu bana, ale po powrocie całokształt wypowiedzi ma bardzo niespecjalny. I nie chodzi o poglądy, tylko o ilość jadu i żółci jaki się z nich wylewa. Nie oczekuje od każdego głębokich analiz intelektualnych (chociaż przynajmniej sporadycznie jakaś próba by się każdemu przydała), sam takowe postuję rzadziej niż częściej, ale po powrocie u glicka natężeniem tego agresywnego i sfrustrowanego stylu przegięło pałę. Może sam bym bana nie dał, ale rozumiem skąd się wziął.


Gdyby powodem bana była ilość serwowanego jadu i żółci połowa php powinna wylecieć (niezależnie od poglądów). Przecież całe php służy przede wszystkim do przywalania oponentowi każdą dostępną metodą. 

Sprawa banu dla Glicka, jak by go nie oceniać, jest o tyle wkurzająca, że nie zrobił nic, czego nie robiliby inni forumowicze. Do tego oficjalnie podany powód jest niepoważny. Właśnie po to wprowadzono minimalną liczbę postów jako warunek pisania w wątkach pozamerytorycznych, żeby wyeliminować osoby niezainteresowane infrastrukturą. Przypominam, że Glicek przekroczył ten limit kilka razy. Jeśli więc ktoś pisze, że akurat ten forumowicz nie jest zainteresowany infrastrukturą to zwyczajnie kłamie. 

Jeśli natomiast ma być obowiązek stałej aktywności w wątkach merytorycznych, czy zachowania jakichś proporcji między pisaniem w tych wątkach i w części pozamerytorycznej to najpierw należy taki obowiązek jasno wprowadzić, a potem banować za jego nieprzestrzeganie. Wypadałoby też zacząć tak samo traktować wszystkich forumowiczów, niezależnie od poglądów. 

Jeszcze inna rzecz, która wyszła przy tej sprawie to samowolka modów (a ściślej jednego moda), który ewidentnie wykorzystał swoje uprawnienia do wywalenia nielubianego forumowicza pod mocno naciągniętym, żeby nie powiedzieć zmyślonym, pretekstem.


----------



## pmaciej7

BlazD said:


> Może ktoś z modów sprawdzić czy ktoś się podszywa pod Glicka czy to Glicek we własnej osobie multikontowej?
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1242113


O dziwo, nie Glicek. 

Lodz ZG założył drugie konto. Ban na oba.


----------



## tur

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1241804 - ten user źle rokuje...


----------



## Maciek Lublin

Chyba kolejny Trol

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1242244


----------



## KaeS

Proszę o sprawdzenie konta forumowicza jajauja. Jak dla mnie wygląda to na multikonto pewnego zbanowanego trolla abrasasindustries


----------



## el nino

Bot do wycięcia:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1242366

Cytuje cudze stare wiadomości jako swoje


----------



## pmaciej7

Jakt to co? Bany kolekcjonuje.


----------



## MajKeR_

U kolegi aliveinchains chyba nadszedł czas na Snickersa. W swoim ulubionym wątku, czyli tym o podziale terytorialnym kraju, całkiem otwarcie wspiął się na poziom inwektyw, nazywając interlokutora... "pyrą pruską". :lol:


----------



## ambak0

Mam prośbę o sprawdzenie, czy użytkownik *hans666* nie jest przypadkiem innym wcieleniem lokalnego redaktora po którym ostatnio trzeba było sprzątać jeden z jaworznickich wątków. Pojawia się nowy użytkownik i w podobnym tonie od razu rzuca się do *hawkmoon*a.

Jeśli moje przypuszczenia się potwierdzą proszę o wyciągnięcie stosownych konsekwencji (w stosunku do obu kont).


----------



## aliveinchains

MajKeR_ said:


> U kolegi aliveinchains chyba nadszedł czas na Snickersa. W swoim ulubionym wątku, czyli tym o podziale terytorialnym kraju, całkiem otwarcie wspiął się na poziom inwektyw, nazywając interlokutora... "pyrą pruską". :lol:


Bo, proszę pani, Karolek nazwał dom w którym mieszkam Golicją i Głodomerią....:lol:

Pruski ziemniak...też mi inwektywa, nawet mi wysłał serduszko


----------



## Lukasz.J

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=128065645&postcount=172022

Naprawdę ktoś taki jest tutaj moderatorem? Ja rozumiem emocje - ale osoba która ma dbać o poziom dyskusji, powinna prezentować przynajmniej minimalny poziom kultury.


----------



## ixs

Nie gadaj glupot!!!!

Wszedles na podana strone? to jest po prostu skandal i deptanie demokratycznych zasad.
Ja wiem, ze teraz to juz pelna bezkarnosc bo od poniedzialku "swiat jest nasz"... ale jakies minimum pozorow mogliby zachowac.


----------



## Wesoły Romek

Zgadzam się.

Proszę prześledzić strony wpolityce.pl, niezależna.pl oraz wspomniana Republika.

Rzygać się chce.


----------



## Lukasz.J

ixs said:


> Nie gadaj glupot!!!!
> 
> Wszedles na podana strone? to jest po prostu skandal i deptanie demokratycznych zasad.
> Ja wiem, ze teraz to juz pelna bezkarnosc bo od poniedzialku "swiat jest nasz"... ale jakies minimum pozorow mogliby zachowac.


Nie chodzi mi o treść, a o formę. Ale jak widzę poparcie dla takiego pisania od Asinusa, który przeciwników przyjmowania imigrantów określał zwolennikami państwa islamskiego, to przestaję się łudzić, że moderatorom tutaj zależy na poziomie dyskusji.


----------



## ixs

Skala tego dranstwa usprawiedliwia forme, a w warunkach ciszy wyborczej, ktora cywilizowani ludzie szanuja... ciezko o wdawanie sie w szerokie dyskusje.


----------



## michael_siberia

Inna sprawa, że oni raczej naigrywają się z prawa, a nie łamią na chama ciszę. Spojrzałem na daty umieszczenia artykułów.


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Mogę się mylić (przydałby się jakiś prawnik) ale wydaje mi się, że zakaz dotyczy publikacji nowych,bieżących, materiałów.


----------



## ixs

Zdaje sobie sprawe, ale inne media takich cyrkow nie robia...
Jakos na Gazecie nie wisza artykuly z piatku.
To jest niszczenie zasad i mieszanie z blotem kultury politycznej, juz nie mowiac o niezaleznosci medialnej.


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Zgadzam się


----------



## PiotrG

Ale jakiej niezależności? Przecież to gazetki wiadomej partii, kontrolowane przez nią finansowo.


----------



## kojoteqTS

ixs said:


> Zdaje sobie sprawe, ale inne media takich cyrkow nie robia...
> Jakos na Gazecie nie wisza artykuly z piatku.
> To jest niszczenie zasad i mieszanie z blotem kultury politycznej, juz nie mowiac o niezaleznosci medialnej.


W gazecie za to wywiady z rozmówcami, którzy naklaniają do głosowania na PO. Wielka mi różnica...


----------



## takisobiektoś

Lukasz.J said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=128065645&postcount=172022
> 
> Naprawdę ktoś taki jest tutaj moderatorem? Ja rozumiem emocje - ale osoba która ma dbać o poziom dyskusji, powinna prezentować przynajmniej minimalny poziom kultury.


Tylko dzięki niemu masz PHP i trzeba mu polać , bo dobrze gada :cheers:


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Zamiast tu pisać to wyślijcie to do PKW..


----------



## el nino

W Ukraińskim wątku rosyjski troll atakuje.


----------



## fifqa

Do wątku o imigrantach już nie zaglądam, tyle tam sie jadu leje, ale widzę, że rozprzestrzenia się to na inne tematy...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=128159008&postcount=6137

Można prosić o skasowanie tego nic nie wnoszącego posta?


----------



## Beck's

Ad personam:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=128171359&postcount=13005


----------



## bartek76

Beck's said:


> Ad personam:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=128171359&postcount=13005



Bez przesady, chcesz zbanowania wszystkich którzy się z Tobą nie zgadzają?


----------



## Beck's

^^Nie chodzi o nie zgadzanie sie, ale chodzi o slownictwo.


----------



## Sasza

Poza tym to nie jest pierwszy raz jak Becks dostaje za to, że całkiem optymistycznie patrzy na świat. Ja wiem, ze to Polska i tu się narzeka, ale bez przesady.


----------



## Beck's

^^Po prostu staram sie patrzec na to wszystko obietkywnie i owszem zdaje sobie sprawe z wad naszego kraju (chociazby syf reklamowy gdzie popadnie), ale tez doceniam to, ze w wielu dziedzinach sie poprawia. Jesli komus to przeszkadza zawsze mnie moze dodac do ignore list.


----------



## chauffeur

Z wątku międzynarodowego:


bloganista said:


> We're being ruled by total morons of whichever party ('głupie bydło' in Polish) and passive people like you enable them to get away with it.


----------



## Gość

del


----------



## michael_siberia

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1247221

Możecie sprawdzić, czy to nie jest powrót trolla "inforobert"?


----------



## el nino

Modowie, musicie kupić większe monitory  Poniżej tej księgi wisi reklama Northeastern University po chińsku w ilości dużej.


----------



## Lukasz.J

Usuńcie tego pieniacza z forum - nie pisze nic konstruktywnego, jego posty to w większości obrażanie innych - prezydenta od pijaków, uczestników pokojowego (pierwszy raz od wielu lat) marszu od oszołomów - do tego notorycznie łamie regulamin zbyt małą ilością postów w php i ogólnie wątkach ekonomiczno-politycznych.



general-electric said:


> Tylko 100 tysięcy oszołomów?





general-electric said:


> W dodatku pijak, bo jak inaczej zinterpretować słowa pomazańca bożego z przed chwili
> Jeśli rzeczywiście nie było trzęsienia ziemi w Warszawie, to znaczy że małpki dopadły kolejnego prezydenta PiS-u.


----------



## pawelmilosz

^^Czemu nie zacytujesz jeszcze tego posta?



Koppel said:


> To sam zrób konkurencyjne obchody gdzie przybędzie więcej.
> Ciekawe ile będzie na tęczowej paradce?


Skoro za powyższe dałbyś bana, to za wyzywanie od gejów chyba też się należy. A może się nie należy, bo dałeś temu wpisowi lajka? Hipokryta.


----------



## Lukasz.J

pawelmilosz said:


> ^^Czemu nie zacytujesz jeszcze tego posta?
> 
> 
> 
> Skoro za powyższe dałbyś bana, to za wyzywanie od gejów chyba też się należy. A może się nie należy, bo dałeś temu wpisowi lajka? Hipokryta.


Wyzywanie od gejów? Przecież to homoseksualiści sami domagali się takiego określenia, ponieważ naukowe określenie - *pederasta* - uważali za obraźliwe.

Poza tym nie widzę tam nic obraźliwego - tęczowa paradka też kogoś obraża? Zdaje się że same środowiska LGBT przyjeły tęczę (6 barwną) za swój symbol.


----------



## general-electric

Lukasz.J - sam się zbanuj za takie słowa:


> - uczestnicy tego wątku pieprzą od rzeczy w kompletnym oderwaniu od rzeczywistości?


----------



## pawelmilosz

Dobrze wiesz co mam na myśli. Nie rób ze mnie debila.


----------



## BlazD

Lukasz.J said:


> Wyzywanie od gejów? Przecież to homoseksualiści sami domagali się takiego określenia, ponieważ naukowe określenie - *pederasta* - uważali za obraźliwe.


Pederastia to określenie stosunku homoseksualnego z młodzieńcami i chłopcami, naukowcu.


----------



## euro_exemplum

pawelmilosz said:


> Dobrze wiesz co mam na myśli. Nie rób ze mnie debila.


Nie robi, nie ma takiej potrzeby.


----------



## k%

ja skargę na PHP odrzucam bo ten temat pod skargi nie podlega, ale nie przeszkadzajcie sobie pewnie ktoś wam rozda brigi za zaśmiecanie księgi kay:


----------



## pawelmilosz

pawelmilosz said:


> Dobrze wiesz co mam na myśli. Nie rób ze mnie debila.





euro_exemplum said:


> Nie robi, nie ma takiej potrzeby.


Trzeba mieć tupet, by obrażać innego forumowicza w Księdzę brigów i banów. Proszę o odpowiednią reakcję ze strony modów.


----------



## Maciek Lublin

Profil do sprawdzenia, wygląda na typowego Trolla:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1138919


----------



## Gość

ad personam
www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=128558135&postcount=17594


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Akurat to jest cytat ze stopki jednego z forumowiczów. Ciekawe, że na skargę przychodzi ktoś z Kartą Polaka, który rzeczoną kartę jak i kraj, który mu ją wydał ma, delikatnie mówiąc, w głębokim poważaniu. Miłego wieczoru.


----------



## pawelmilosz

Jak już zgłaszasz do briga, to zacytujmy cały kontekst:



KaeS said:


> ^^ tak, pisałem o tym w jednym z moich tłumaczeń, o opinii specjalisty MFW. Kasa została przejedzona głównie na niezasłużenie wysokie zarobki.
> Alaksandr Grygoriewicz zrobił podobnie jak towarzysz Gierek na początku lat siedemdziesiątych. Nabrał kredytów i zamiast inwestować je tylko w gospodarkę, to budowały się osiedla w miastach a przy nich szeregi willi prominenckich, trochę infrastruktury kolejowo drogowej, kilka molochów, do których trzeba było dopłacać, szpitale, sanatoria, szkoły, ludzie nagle zaczęli dobrze zarabiać, i wszyscy musieli mieć pracę, utrzymywało się armię milicji i wojskowych w liczbie prawie pół miliona nierobów, odpalało się działkę dla CCCP za braterstwo i nieodwzajemnioną przyjaźń w postaci tysięcy wagonów polskich mebli, płodów rolnych, mięsa i innego sprzętu technicznego, a gdy przyszło do spłaty zobowiązań... była jedna wielka dupa. Polska Ludowa nie miała tego komfortu jaki ma Białoruś Łukaszenki w postaci rzeki pomocy z bratniej Rosji. Na szczęście to już za nami, a przed Białorusią daleka droga do przynajmniej tej normalności jaką w Polsce mamy dziś.





Gość;128557931 said:


> ^^ Może jakieś konkrety, czy jak zwykle perdolenie o Szopenie?
> 
> Lepszy jesteś jak tłumaczysz artykuły, w wypowiedziach zdegradowałeś do poziomu trola. Żadnej argumentacji, samo propagandowe, niczym nie potwierdzone, bezpodstawne pieprzenie.





KaeS said:


> Wiesz, Aleks zazwyczaj nie rozmawiam z idiotą, aby nie dać się sprowadzić do jego poziomu a potem by nie zostać pokonanym jego doświadczeniem.
> 
> Pozdrawiam  i żegnam przynajmniej na dwie godziny bo teraz będę oglądał mecz Polska vs Islandia.


Czy wyzywanie od trolli nie jest tym samym, za co zgłaszasz Kaesa do kary? 

Musisz Gościu zrozumieć, że my w Polsce jesteśmy bardzo wyczuleni na wspomniania o komuniźmie i wszelkie zjawiska na Białorusi, które nam czasy PRL-u przypominają wyłapujemy z łatwością. Ta łatwość rozumienia pewnych zależności powoduje, że nie potrzebujemy się zasypywać dowodami, by uwierzyć w to, w co ty nie wierzysz, albo nie dopuszczasz do wiadomości. Nie dostrzegasz tego co my, ponieważ najwyraźniej brak Ci perspektywy życia poza systemem, którego bronisz. Rozumiem Twój patriotyzm, ale Ty musisz zrozumieć, że my patrzymy na Twój kraj z podówjnej perspektywy - teraźniejszej Polski i Polski komunistycznej.

Gdy w wątku o stosunkach polsko-białoruskich udzielał się niejaki abrasasindustries, jednym z jego ulubionych sposobów na psucie dyskusji było dopytywanie o dowody na krytykę Białorusi, która dla nas wydawała oczywista właśnie przez pryzmat historii naszego kraju. Gdy je dostawał, natychmiast żądał kolejnych albo zmieniał temat. Mam nadzieję, że nie zmierzasz w tym samym kierunku.

W rzeczonym wątku, Kaes robi więcej dla poznania Białorusi taką, jaka jest naprawdę, niż jakikolwiek Białorusin, który kiedykolwiek się w nim udzielał. Może zamiast kłócić się z jego opiniami, przyłóż się do autorskiego przedstawienia nam swojej ojczyzny. Jestem pewien, że wszyscy bylibyśmy z tego zadowoleni i chętnie podyskutowalibyśmy o konkretach, których tak bardzo oczekujesz.


----------



## dwiegruszki

Z tym wątkiem białoruskim jest pewien problem...Gdyby jakiś Niemiec,ogarnięty w polskim,w wątku polsko-niemieckim,po wstępnej konkluzji "Polska jest durnym i zniewolonym krajem",rozpoczął jazdę uświadamiającą np. w kwestiach wolności światopoglądowych...materiałów obfitość...i cała jego aktywność tylko w tym wątku...


----------



## Wojh

Gość;128558269 said:


> ad personam
> www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=128558135&postcount=17594


Z tego co zauważyłem, to właśnie Ty w co drugim poście wyzywasz KaeS'a od troli, bez nawet najmniejszej próby dyskusji z jego poglądami.

Dla mnie zasługujesz na kolejnego briga, ale tym razem na 3 miesiące.


----------



## zajf

EmigrantKI said:


> *Idioto*, co zostawili po sobie kolonialisci? Poczytaj, zanim tu brednie bedziesz wypisywal. Co ciekawe akurat masz mozliwosc poczytac zrodlowe (jesli rozumiesz takie slowo) materialy po Polsku. Kapuscinski wszystko w swoich ksiazkach wyjasnil.


Przesadził czy nie?


----------



## Zaphod123

Proszę o reakcję: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=128585144&postcount=7107

Propagowanie faszyzmu, pochwała nienawiści i aktów przemocy (Breivik).


----------



## Suseł

Ja bym też poprosił o zainteresowanie się twórczością użytkownika meeting.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=128584271&postcount=7076
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=128585476&postcount=7114

Domyślam się, że to może być jakiś rodzaj trollingu, ale nawet jeżeli, to chyba jest jednak trochę poniżej cywilizowanego poziomu.


----------



## lenin

ten wątek trza oczyścić z "analnych" radykałów...jakbym miał kasę to by zwiedzali aktualnie jakąś puszczę kabacką!!..dla moderatorów, prośba o przyzwoitość... !!


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

dwiegruszki said:


> Z tym wątkiem białoruskim jest pewien problem...Gdyby jakiś Niemiec,ogarnięty w polskim,w wątku polsko-niemieckim,po wstępnej konkluzji "Polska jest durnym i zniewolonym krajem",rozpoczął jazdę uświadamiającą np. w kwestiach wolności światopoglądowych...materiałów obfitość...i cała jego aktywność tylko w tym wątku...


Byłoby miło gdybyś nie gdybał a miał cokolwiek do powiedzenia. Nie rozumiem po co w księgach przychodzisz by bździć?


----------



## drugastrona

Suseł;128585779 said:


> Ja bym też poprosił o zainteresowanie się twórczością użytkownika meeting.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=128584271&postcount=7076
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=128585476&postcount=7114
> 
> Domyślam się, że to może być jakiś rodzaj trollingu, ale nawet jeżeli, to chyba jest jednak trochę poniżej cywilizowanego poziomu.


To nie trolling, ten człowiek napisał mi niedawno peemkę, że czeka na zaprowadzenie szariatu w Europie, żeby uwolnić nas od wolności. Bo źle żyjemy i szariat to lekarstwo.


----------



## MajKeR_

^^ Ja się niedawno zastanawiałem, co nim właściwie kieruje i doszedłem do wniosku, że uwielbienie względem komuny. Niedawno miał w avatarze jakiś PRL-owski plakat z napisem "niech żyje sojusz robotniczo-chłopski", mnie nazwał jakiś czas temu zupełnie bez powodu "niemieckim wieśniakiem, co tęskni za Wilusiem [Wiluś to Kaiser Wilhelm II]", bo wykoncypował, że nienawidzę modernizmu (co jest nieprawdą), zaśmiecił mi wątek zdjęciowy, bo chciałem w nim pokazywać poniemiecki Śląsk i ogólnie szuka spiny, byle tylko pochwalić się swoimi oryginalnymi poglądami. Mieszka w dzielnicy Bytomia, gdzie notuje się sporo (najwięcej w całym mieście) dilerów narkotykowych, więc może tutaj jest clue sprawy.


----------



## Zegarkowy

Ktoś tu chyba przyszedł reklamy sobie porobić tylko http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=128608974&postcount=711


----------



## Gość

pawelmilosz said:


> Czy wyzywanie od trolli nie jest tym samym, za co zgłaszasz Kaesa do kary?


Nie jest tym samym. 

Konsekwentna pozamerytoryczna argumentacja KaeSa to jest trolling. Nie jest to obraza personalna, lecz krytyka sposobu prowadzenia dyskusji.

Obrażenie nawprost to zaś podstwa do kary. 

Mało mi mają obchodzić różne wyczulenia o komunizmie, kosmitach czy innych wyższych materiach, nie usprawiedliwia to w żaden sposób zachowania i sposobu prowadzenia dyskusji. Są zasady, bądźcie łaskawi szanować i dostosować swoje wyczulenia.

Nie miałem żadnych złudzeń że będzie tak a nie inaczej. 

@Don Vito KurDeBalanz Czy możesz podać jakieś konkrety jakiegoś braku szacunku do Polski z mojej strony? Ze swojej strony mogę przypomnić twoje wypowiedzi pełne "szacunku" do osoby polemizującej: 


Don Vito KurDeBalanz said:


> Tak dla przypomnienia - Gość ma "kartę Polaka". Nie żebym się "nabzdyczał" i miał hardona na każde wspomnienie o wielkości naszego grajdołka ale jeśli faceciki z takimi poglądami jak "Gość"otrzymują powyższą i dalej bżdżą to kij im w oko. Nawet gdyby wyłapał permanentnego bana to byłaby żadna strata.


Musicie Panowie zastanowić czego chcecie. Teatrzyk jednego aktora z jedną jedyną opinia ale która podoba się większości nawet jak nie ma racji, albo miejsce do zdrowej wymiany różnymi opiniami?


----------



## Gość

Tym razem szowinizm i rozpalenie nienawiści na tle narodowościowym
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=128617162&postcount=17645


----------



## pawelmilosz

Uczepiłeś się tego Kaesa niesamowicie. Udowodnij chociaż że napisał nieprawdę, to będzie podstawa do kary.


----------



## Maciek Lublin

Jeśli w białoruskim wątku pojawiły się jakiekolwiek podstawy do nałożenia briga (osobiście uważam, że dyskusja jest może i ostra, ale nie przekreacza pewnych granic i jest wynikiem długiego sporu ideologicznego istniejącego w tym wątku) to biorąc pod uwagę całość dyskusji (przynajmniej w ciągu ostatnich dni) brigi jeśli już to nie powinny być jednostronne.


----------



## Rafadan

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=128656777#post128656777

Czy dopuszczalne na tym forum jest wypowiadanie się w ten sposób o polskim prezydencie? Obawiam się, że może to wypełniać znamiona przestępstwa z art. 135 par. 2 kk. 

Moderatorze Macieju, pamiętam, że bardzo broniłeś czci poprzedniego prezydenta. Do dzieła!


----------



## Asinus

Polscy modzi nie moderują zagranicznych forów, więc to nie jest odpowiednia księga do tego typu skarg.


----------



## Macias123

Skoro prezydent zastosował prawo łaski, to może wobec kilku użytkowników też można zastosować ułaskawienie raz na jakiś czas. Np. wobec Zew2


----------



## MajKeR_

Poprawione, poniosło mnie, sorry. Jak zresztą wielu. Taki dzień.


----------



## 625

Rafadan said:


> Czy dopuszczalne na tym forum jest wypowiadanie się w ten sposób o polskim prezydencie? Obawiam się, że może to wypełniać znamiona przestępstwa z art. 135 par. 2 kk.


Od kiedy w Los Angeles obowiązuje polskie prawo?


----------



## Han Solo

Rafadan said:


> A "pan Duda" nie jest p.o. prezydenta, a demokratycznie wybranym prezydentem. Mógłbyś to zauważyć.


Pasowało by mi tu zacytować Millera. 

Broniłem w PHP i Kaczyńskiego i Dudy w zakresie używanego wobec nich słownictwa. Od dwóch dni pan Duda nie ma nic wspólnego z demokracją.


----------



## Rafadan

Han Solo said:


> Pasowało by mi tu zacytować Millera.
> 
> Broniłem w PHP i Kaczyńskiego i Dudy w zakresie używanego wobec nich słownictwa. Od dwóch dni pan Duda nie ma nic wspólnego z demokracją.


A to już tylko Twoja mocno subiektywna opinia, leżąca moim zdaniem daleko od prawdy. 

Możecie robić sobie seanse nienawiści w PHP w stosunku do kogo tylko chcecie, tylko niech nie wylewa się to na zewnątrz.

EDIT: co do obywatelskiego nieposłuszeństwa, skoro uważasz, że PAD nie jest już demokratycznie wybranym prezydentem możesz wyjść na plac i - po uprzednim osobistym wezwaniu organów ścigania - zwyzywać prezydenta od najgorszych. A następnie dobrowolnie poddaj sie karze. To będzie obywatelskie nieposłuszeństwo. "Obywatelskie nieposłuszeństwo" w obronie demokracji poprzez bluzganie zza nicka w necie na liberalnym forum, karane dwoma dniami briga, to śmiech na sali a nie o.n..


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Rafadan said:


> A to już tylko Twoja mocno subiektywna opinia, leżąca moim zdaniem daleko od prawdy.
> 
> .


gówno się znasz... to nie wątek na takie dyskusje. php jest pod rządami th i wynoś sie z tej księgi.


----------



## Han Solo

Rafadan said:


> EDIT: co do obywatelskiego nieposłuszeństwa, skoro uważasz, że PAD nie jest już demokratycznie wybranym prezydentem możesz wyjść na plac i - po uprzednim osobistym wezwaniu organów ścigania - zwyzywać prezydenta od najgorszych. A następnie dobrowolnie poddaj sie karze. To będzie obywatelskie nieposłuszeństwo. "Obywatelskie nieposłuszeństwo" w obronie demokracji poprzez bluzganie zza nicka w necie na liberalnym forum, karane dwoma dniami briga, to śmiech na sali a nie o.n..


Stawię się na każdą demonstrację, wiec, spotkanie, jakie będzie związane z naruszeniem przez PiS Konstytucji. Moja rodzina tak robiła 30 lat temu, ja nie będę się uchylał.


----------



## markus1234

Han Solo said:


> Wstyd mi za Ciebie Rafadan. Miałem Cię za kogoś w porządku.


Za słowa pod adresem Dudy powinieneś polecieć nie na dwa dni, tylko na dwa miesiące przynajmniej. Glicek, alek albo ja byśmy dostali bana na dwa lata za takie słowa pod adresem Komorowskiego. Od Pmacieja7 i Asinusa dostawałem długie kary za kompletne błahostki w porównaniu z tym co ty napisałeś.

Trzeba mieć niezły tupet, żeby tu jeszcze mówić komuś o wstydzie.

Z reszta stronniczość moderatorów w kwestiach politycznych i światopoglądowych tutaj już sięgnęła totalnego zenitu. Kompletnie szkoda gadać. Asinus jeszcze lajki daje. icard:


----------



## Asinus

Popieram to co słuszne. Nie uznaję takiej poprawności politycznej, że każdorazowo trzeba uznawać, że prawda leży po środku. To jest bzdura, prawda nie zawsze leży po środku tylko leży tam gdzie leży. A porównywanie tego jak kiedyś złośliwie i bez powodu lżono Komorowskiego z obecną sytuacją jest błędne, bo obecnie sytuacja jest zupełnie inna i podchodzi de facto pod zamach stanu, więc wiele reakcji emocjonalnego oburzenia na to co się dzieje znajduje uzasadnienie żeby je traktować łagodniej. Nomen omen to powiedzmy jest jakaś forma "ułaskawienia", czyli darowania kary osobie winnej w sytuacji kiedy przemawiają za tym względy słuszności.


----------



## LubiePiwo

Asinus said:


> To jest bzdura, prawda nie zawsze leży po środku tylko leży tam gdzie leży.


----------



## ixs

^^
^^
:applause: 
...a recydywista markus w roli swietoszka i napominacza to juz jest jakies niesmieszne kuriozum.


----------



## markus1234

ixs said:


> ^^
> ^^
> :applause:
> ...a recydywista markus w roli swietoszka i napominacza to juz jest jakies niesmieszne kuriozum.


Na tym wlasnie polega ta "recydywistosc", ze nam się wlepia brig za brigiem a innym wolno wszystko, (kary żadne lub minimalne), 



Asinus said:


> znajduje uzasadnienie żeby je traktować łagodniej.


....wiec nie jesteście recydywistami. Gdyby traktowac wszystkich na równych zasadach, to tutaj każdy by miał taka kartotekę jak ja, glicek i alek.


----------



## ixs

ale o co Ci chodzi - to prywatne forum ma akurat taki profil pogladowy jaki ma i piszac tutaj, sila rzeczy to akceptujesz. Czyja to wina, ze sytuujesz sie gdzies na skraju i czasem wylatujesz poza bande? Tym bardziej, ze PHP to juz w ogole specyficzne poletko.


----------



## markus1234

Chodzi mi o to ze Han Solo ledwie wyszedł z briga i zamiast się cieszyć ze został przez TH łagodnie potraktowany, zamiast posypać głowę popiołem i pokornie milczeć w geście wdziecznosci, to on wchodzi tutaj i obraza Rafadana. icard:


----------



## takisobiektoś

markus1234 said:


> Gdyby traktowac wszystkich na równych zasadach......


...to ciebie już dawno nie powinno być na tym forum :lol:


----------



## markus1234

takisobiektoś;128710678 said:


> ...to ciebie już dawno nie powinno być na tym forum :lol:


I was tez. Mozna by zamykać.

Koniec dyskusji z mojej strony.


----------



## ixs

z tego co widze to bardziej Cie to ubodlo niz samego Rafadana :nuts:

Edit: ^^o i wyszlo szydlo z worka. Wszystkich zamknijcie i zakneblujcie.


----------



## pawelmilosz

markus1234 said:


> I was tez. Mozna by zamykać.
> 
> *Koniec dyskusji z mojej strony.*


Ze dwa dni temu pisałeś dokładnie to samo w PHP. Jesteś słowny jak twoi polityczni idole.


----------



## Han Solo

markus1234 said:


> I was tez. Mozna by zamykać.
> 
> Koniec dyskusji z mojej strony.


Dodam od siebie, że dwa czy trzy razy wstawiałem się za Tobą u moderatorów, aby zdjęli Ci bana, albo skrócili nadmiernie długą w moim odczuciu karę. Jak widać skutecznie [chyba mieli już dosyć moich przydługich elaboratów na PMkach], bo jeszcze jesteś na tym forum.

Wielokrotnie napominałem też rozmówców nt. tego, w jaki sposób [jakiego języka używali] o katastrofie w Smoleńsku, o Lechu Kaczyńskim, czy o samym Dudzie [chyba Warski i paru innych userów mocno nadużywała zwrotu "Maliniak"].

Naprawdę, nie musisz uczyć mnie, co znaczy przyzwoitość. Tak jak i w tamtych sprawach, tak i 17 listopada 2015 r. postąpiłem słusznie.

_Niech wasza mowa będzie: Tak, tak; nie, nie. A co nadto jest, od Złego pochodzi._


----------



## markus1234

O twoich wstawiennictwach bardzo dobrze pamiętam. Dyskutowalismy już o tym wielokrotnie na PM. Oczywiscie nic twoje interwencje nie dały. Raz mi Bana wycofał Jan, a raz Erbse skrócił przesadnie długiego briga. Wszystkie inne kary odbywałem do końca. 

Co do, 17 listopada 2015, to twój wpis był straszny, bezprecedensowy w php. Zupełnie cie nie znalem z tej strony. Szok totalny. No i jeszcze ta reakcja tutaj pod adresem Rafadana. Th cie bardzo łagodnie potraktował (nie mam nic przeciwko temu) i warto to docenić, a nie wchodzić tutaj zaraz po odbyciu kary i dolewać oliwy do ognia. Tyle.


----------



## evertonfans2012

Taka wypowiedź pojawiła się w wątku dot. budowy wieżowca.



avangarde87 said:


> Przewijam wątki Warszawskich wiezowców już dobre 10 lat.. i zawsze pojawia się porównanie Warszawskich wież do New York City. Nie dogonimy ich oni zawsze będą 100 lat przed nami nawet jak my za 100 lat osiągniemy stan amerykańskiego dobrobytu to oni ciągle będą o te 100 lat przed nami i tyle i nie ma co ciągnąć tego tematu dalej. Może po prostu trzeba pisać, że to Warszawa, że to nasze Polskie City? Polska od zawsze ma kompleks Ameryki... nawet przed wojną Polacy emigrowali do USA. *Taka jest Polska.. niestety żyjemy między złodziejem a mordercą takich mamy sąsiadów( Niemcy/Rosja)* Jedno jest pewne to jedyne miasto w Polsce z klimatem rodem z USA.


Proszę o skasowanie i ukaranie autora postu. Ogólnie ostatnie strony nadają się do wyczyszczenia, bo nie mają nic wspólnego z budową.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

10 dni, recydywa.


----------



## MajKeR_

Skoro zdaniem niektórych istnieje taka potrzeba, to poproszę o tego briga za wcześniejszą zawartość przywoływanego posta. Nieistotne, że to było w DLM. Skoro najwyżsi urzędnicy państwa łamią zasady praktycznie codziennie, to i na SSC można je nagiąć. Taki teraz mamy klimat.

Bez mała siedem lat bez kary to i tak dobry wynik - widać dobrze wychodzi mi lawirowanie między przepisami for(um)owego kodeksu karnego, zwłaszcza, że nie zliczę sytuacji, kiedy niektórzy przewrażliwieni użytkownicy wieszali na mnie psy za pisanie o potrzebie stworzenia autonomii Górnego Śląska, rzekomą germanofilię i inne podobne rzeczy.


----------



## arafat11

Asinus said:


> Popieram to co słuszne. Nie uznaję takiej poprawności politycznej, że każdorazowo trzeba uznawać, że prawda leży po środku. To jest bzdura, prawda nie zawsze leży po środku tylko leży tam gdzie leży. A porównywanie tego jak kiedyś złośliwie i bez powodu lżono Komorowskiego z obecną sytuacją jest błędne, bo obecnie sytuacja jest zupełnie inna i podchodzi de facto pod zamach stanu, więc wiele reakcji emocjonalnego oburzenia na to co się dzieje znajduje uzasadnienie żeby je traktować łagodniej. Nomen omen to powiedzmy jest jakaś forma "ułaskawienia", czyli darowania kary osobie winnej w sytuacji kiedy przemawiają za tym względy słuszności.


 tak tak...jak lżono i dalej to sie o robi, Dude to jest ok? poczytaj PHP i zobacz ile pomyj wylano na niego jeszcze przed objeciem oficjalnie funkcji? i co wtedy mozna bylo?

za akcje wobec Komorowskiego pmaciej dostawal spazmy i karal mocno przy okazji samemu uzywajac slownictwa pasujacego bardziej pod budke z piwem niz jako glos moderatora a jak sie wali w Dude to siedzi cicho...
rozumiem Wasza frustracje,ze przegrali Wasi ulubiency ale taki jest urok demokracji, ktora tak rzekomo popieracie...
ponadto krytyke postepowania wladz mozna wyrazic w nieco bardziej cenzuralnych slowach bo tak naprawde w tym jest problem!
ale rozumiem,ze k...i innych tego slow krytyka nie przejdzie? to moze czas zmienic forum na onet?


----------



## bloniaq_s8

jeeju jakim trzeba być tempym żeby nie dalej nieogarniać, że w php są inne zasady niż w pozostałej części forum...


----------



## Mruczek

Adolf Warski said:


> Krótki poradnik:
> To, ze prezydent jest pacynką Kaczyńskiego, łamie standardy demokracji, chroni przestępców, jest prezydentem na telefon - powiedzieć można.
> "Spieprzaj dziadu" nie można.


A więc tak konkretnie dla laika, jak krowie na rowie:

za "Maliniaka" dostanę bana, wybiją oko (jak Nowaczyńskiemu "nieznani sprawcy" w 1931) czy mogę się czuć bezpieczny?



Han Solo said:


> Stawię się na każdą demonstrację, wiec, spotkanie, jakie będzie związane z naruszeniem przez PiS Konstytucji. Moja rodzina tak robiła 30 lat temu, ja nie będę się uchylał.


Swoją drogą niebywale poprawiłeś mi humor przypominając wszem i wobec absolutną prawdę, że 30 lat temu (dżizus, to był rok 1985!) była (bo niewątpliwie była, bezapelacyjnie) w Polsce jakaś konstytucja:troll:



MajKeR_ said:


> Bez mała siedem lat bez kary to i tak dobry wynik - widać dobrze wychodzi mi lawirowanie między przepisami for(um)owego kodeksu karnego, zwłaszcza, że nie zliczę sytuacji, kiedy niektórzy przewrażliwieni użytkownicy wieszali na mnie psy za pisanie o potrzebie stworzenia autonomii Górnego Śląska, *rzekomą germanofilię* i inne podobne rzeczy.


Dlaczego "rzekomą"? :troll:
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

A tak na poważnie: dżizus, za co JaneX ma briga????


----------



## arafat11

bloniaq_s8 said:


> jeeju jakim trzeba być tempym żeby nie dalej nieogarniać, że w php są inne zasady niż w pozostałej części forum...


jakim trzeba byc tepym zeby nie widziec,ze w PHP mozna obrazac jednych a innych nie, bo sa z wlasciwej opcji politycznej/swiatopogladowej...


----------



## Asinus

I co ja mam więcej odpowiedzieć? Wszystko już zostało zawarte w mojej wypowiedzi, którą zacytowałeś, ale się merytorycznie do niej nie odniosłeś. Pozostaję więc przy swoim zdaniu.


----------



## ps-man

arafat11 said:


> mozesz podac te wielokrotne przyklady łamania konstytycji?


Nie może. Polityczny OT skasowany, więcej tu go nie będzie.


----------



## pawelmilosz

Obiło mi się kiedyś o oczy, że za politykę poza PHP jest brig... Może by tak wrócić do tej tradycji zanim się to nie rozleje na inne wątki?


----------



## MajKeR_

Mruczek said:


> Dlaczego "rzekomą"? :troll:


Bo to tylko pragmatyzm


----------



## KaeS

Gość;128834227 said:


> Oczywiście wstawienie swego ryja do spraw które nie mają go obchodzić, bluźnierskie nadśmiechanie z wyboru ludzi, z prawa ludzi żyć tak jak sobie wolą, z tego że ludzi chcą zyć w spokoju i bez wojny, może to w waszych kategoriach nie jest obrazą. A jednak podejrzam że również jest.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=128834227&postcount=17917

Rzadko tu zaglądam i daleki jestem od donoszenia na kogokolwiek, ale te impertynencje dotyczą mnie bezpośrednio.


----------



## Asinus

KaeS said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=128834227&postcount=17917
> 
> Rzadko tu zaglądam i daleki jestem od donoszenia na kogokolwiek, ale te impertynencje dotyczą mnie bezpośrednio.


10 dni, recydywa.


----------



## michael_siberia

Czemu ten troll (nick *CIA*) jeszcze nie wyleciał z forum?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=128844213&postcount=8690


----------



## CIA

michael_siberia said:


> Czemu ten troll (nick *CIA*) jeszcze nie wyleciał z forum?
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=128844213&postcount=8690


Kto tu jest trollem.
Przecież ty jesteś non stop tutaj na forum i wypisujesz codziennie propagandowe hasełka... Tego juz się czytac nie chce. Wypisuj te bzdury na forum ukraińskim, a nie w każdym wątku. Rzygać się chce od tej propagandowej histerii....
Z czego ty się utrzymujesz?

*Nikt cię w rodzinie lub w szkole nie nauczył tolerancji do innych poglądów?*


----------



## michael_siberia

Na pewno nie nauczono mnie tolerancji dla propagandy z Rosji.


----------



## CIA

Mnie nie nauczono tolerancji do jakiejkolwiek propagandy. Nauczono mnie mysleć samodzielnie.


----------



## mkrawcz1

CIA said:


> Mnie nie nauczono tolerancji do jakiejkolwiek propagandy. Nauczono mnie mysleć samodzielnie.


W takim razie Twój nauczyciel zmarnował kupę czasu.
A mimo to nie wierzę w ani jedno Twoje słowo.


----------



## CIA

^^ Wiesz, że mnie teraz obrażasz? Wolno ci?

Nie interesuje mnie to czy wierzysz w moje słowa czy nie. Sądząc po ilości lajków jakie dostaję, moje poglady nie są tutaj odosobnione. Po prostu znalazła sie grupa rusofobicznych krzykaczy (nieduża, ale krzykliwa i dyspozycyjna czasowo codziennie) demolująca tolerancją na forum i trudno się przez nią niektórym forumowiczom przebić. Ponieważ ja jestem doś nieustępliwy , to dostaje mi sie od nich najbardziej.


----------



## NHitman

michael_siberia said:


> Na pewno nie nauczono mnie tolerancji dla propagandy z Rosji.


Wszyscy się wynoście do wątku ukraińskiego i tam się biczujcie. 

CIA Ciebie też się to tyczy


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

CIA - 10 dni


----------



## MichalJ

Człowiek spokojnie wchodzi do wątku statystycznego...
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=128835877&postcount=9831


----------



## michael_siberia

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> CIA - 10 dni


Dobre i to.


----------



## KaeS

*Bredausbredaus* - czyż nie jest to czwarte wcielenie zbanowanego za trolling *abrasasindustries*?

Ponawiam prośbę o zbanowanie trolla


----------



## polac

Chciałbym zwrócić uwage na użytkownika thefirm (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1194508) na 7 postów nie było choć poł merytorycznego, nie wspominając o zaczepkach wobec innych userów.


----------



## Slodi

Slodi said:


> Co ten recydywista tu ciągle robi?





pmaciej7 said:


> Jakt to co? Bany kolekcjonuje.





> Kolejne wcielenie
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1244622


noch einmal

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1249617


----------



## janex_wwa

Czy sygnaturka użytkownika WB2010


> _Bo jest różnica, czy "falandyzuje" prawo i zawłaszcza instytucje państwa gang, któremu chodzi tylko o ustawienie siebie i rodzin, obżeranie się ośmiorniczkami, a w perspektywie najbardziej upragnionej o przesiadkę na unijną synekurę - czy Sanacja, która ma swoją wizję Polski i chce uczynić z niej państwo silne, realizujące polskie interesy (tak, jak je Sanacja potrafi dostrzec i zrozumieć), a nie rozgrodzone pastwisko kolonizowane i łupione przez każdego, kto ma ochotę. Rafał Ziemkiewicz_


Nie uprawnia go do otrzymania jakiejś nagrody od moderacji?


----------



## BlazD

janex_wwa said:


> Czy sygnaturka użytkownika WB2010
> 
> 
> Nie uprawnia go do otrzymania jakiejś nagrody od moderacji?


Ona została wczoraj zapowiedziana w php, po spełneniu pewnych warunków. Dziś te warunki zostały spełnione.



k% said:


> 26 listopada 2015 roku skończył się w PHP WB2010.
> 
> Jeszcze jeden twój post bocie w tym wątku i łykasz bana.


----------



## chauffeur

Radosna tfurczość mulikontowca:


Bredausbredaus said:


> :bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:





Bredausbredaus said:


> ^^
> 
> hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:


----------



## smar

Czy można jakoś zwrócić uwagę gimbazie?: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=128948986&postcount=3179

\/\/ dzięki!


----------



## los77

^^ a w którym samochodzie siedzą ?


----------



## smar

smar said:


> Czy można jakoś zwrócić uwagę gimbazie?: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=128948986&postcount=3179


Ponawiam, bo się rozkręca i daje argumenty dla likwidacji wygaszania gimnazjów.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

4 dni + del


----------



## Sławek

atakują chińskie trole!

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1870873

google translate:



> P / mikro-kanałowy 869520616 dyplom zapis powrót dowód kwalifikacji pozostają dostępne w Internecie certyfikat nas trwale archiwum
> 
> 
> ★ pobyt uchwyt telekomunikacja certyfikacja sieci. (Po krajowe świadectwo zawodowe wydane magazynowania centrum certyfikacji, zapytania osobiste informacje identyfikacyjne w sieci, synchroniczny Przeczytaj informacje na sieciowej pamięci masowej talent.)
> 
> -------------------------------- Za Granicą Service Center do informacji naukowej Kontakt Pseudonim --------- -------------------------
> 
> ◆ obsługiwać prawdziwe ambasady notarialnego (czyli zwracane zagraniczni studenci nie powiódł opłaty!)
> 
> Studenci ubiegać się o karty wstępu Zjednoczone University
> 
> 
> 
> itd


----------



## BlazD

bloganista said:


> ^^
> Dowód na to, że politycy to są zwykłymi gnojkami.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=128991744&postcount=2832

I to jeszcze poza PHP.


----------



## Bastian.

^^ Na razie niech będzie bez kary, ostrzeżenie powinno wystarczyć.


----------



## chauffeur

Czy to nie kolejne wcielenie pewnego trolla?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1216617


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Zdaje się, że Łukaszek86 i kilka innych, sądząc z trzody jaką robi.


----------



## Gatsby

przepraszam, co tu się właściwie dzieje? (a raczej NIE dzieje)...zaraz będą 4 dni odkąd w popularnym wątku (nie niszowym dla stałych bywalców) zawisły rasistowskie treści i pomimo monitów, nikt z tym nic nie robi...i proszę mi nie mówić, że do "skarg i wniosków" żaden mod nie zagląda, tudzież, że sprawa została zgłoszona w niewłaściwym wątku, więc formalnie uznaje się ją za niebyłą.

szczerze mówiąc, nie obchodzą mnie układy między modami, nalegam, żeby te treści zniknęły, bo przyjdzie mi się za to forum wstydzić.

natomiast w wymiar kary nie wnikam, nigdy nie miałem z delikwentem poważniejszych zatargów, najwyżej włączę ignora, ale usunięcie tego syfu to powinien być jakiś plan minimum, nieprawdaż?...


----------



## k%

Harpun miesiąc.


----------



## pmaciej7

Fobia LubiePiwo przed gazetą wyborczą jest nieznośna. 10 dni.


----------



## chauffeur

chauffeur said:


> Czy to nie kolejne wcielenie pewnego trolla?
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1216617


Ponawiam.


----------



## janex_wwa

bloganista prosi o briga:


bloganista said:


> Zgadza się. Politycy i im podobni to gnoje.


----------



## arafat11

pmaciej7 said:


> Fobia LubiePiwo przed gazetą wyborczą jest nieznośna. 10 dni.


wzruszyles mnie swoja niezlomna postawa...mam tylko nadzieje,ze bedziesz konsekwentny i tak samo bedziesz nagradzal brigami osoby,ktore wyraza watpliwosci odnosnie tez zawartych w Gazecie Polskiej czy portalu niezalezna...

trzeba byc konsekwentnym


----------



## pmaciej7

arafat11 said:


> wzruszyles mnie swoja niezlomna postawa...mam tylko nadzieje,ze bedziesz konsekwentny i tak samo bedziesz nagradzal brigami osoby,ktore wyraza watpliwosci odnosnie tez zawartych w Gazecie Polskiej czy portalu niezalezna...


Nie.

Jeżeli ktoś w wątku o czymś zupełnie innym wszystkie swoje posty poświęca Wyboczej, to zasługuje na wyjątkowe traktowanie.

Masz z tym problem - zmień forum.


----------



## arafat11

^^
rownie dobrze moge wskazac osoby,ktore caly czas pisza,ze niezalezna jest zla i tez w watku nie zwiazanym z tematyka mediow i jakos brigow nie dostaja...

a odniesiesz sie do tego?



> I co najlepsze, miałem 100% racji, bo kilka godzin później Wyborcza sama zamieściła artykuł, w którym prostowała swoje bzdury. Ale oczywiście pmaciej7 skasował również ten post, który był jak najbardziej na temat, bo inaczej nie pasowałby on do jego teorii.


bo brzmi ciekawie jesli to prawda...


----------



## Leny

Proszę o stosowną nagrodę dla kolegi za wycieczki osobiste pod moim adresem KLIK

Dodam że to nie pierwszy przypadek gdy dyskusja schodzi w tym wątku na taki poziom przez niektórych użytkowników. Sprawy pewnie by nie było ale udzielam się teraz "raz na ruski rok" a na wejście dostaję taki tekst :nuts: Jak dla mnie to nie Onet i kara się należy ale moderator zadecyduje


----------



## ps-man

Leny said:


> Proszę o stosowną nagrodę dla kolegi za wycieczki osobiste pod moim adresem KLIK
> 
> Dodam że to nie pierwszy przypadek gdy dyskusja schodzi w tym wątku na taki poziom przez niektórych użytkowników. Sprawy pewnie by nie było ale udzielam się teraz "raz na ruski rok" a na wejście dostaję taki tekst :nuts: Jak dla mnie to nie Onet i kara się należy ale moderator zadecyduje


Ostrzeżenie, post skasowany.


----------



## Trishelle

Nie regulaminową sygnatura polityczna:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=284430



> "Idą świnie PO ulicy, każda świnia głośno kwiczy, czemu kwiczysz ktoś zapyta, odebrali nam koryta, a w korytach ośmiorniczki, teraz mamy szczaw z doniczki."


----------



## Han Solo

Trishelle said:


> Nie regulaminową sygnatura polityczna:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=284430


A gdyby zmieniła sygnaturkę? Naruszenie regulaminu ewidentne, ale liczyłem na działanie w ramach akcji *Post Za Ojczyznę*.


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Brig za sygnaturkę? Przyznaję, bez bicia, że jestem ciekaw co tam musiało być żeby tak zasłużona, w wątkach drogowych, osoba jak Agusia wyłapała briga?


----------



## Han Solo

Don Vito KurDeBalanz said:


> Brig za sygnaturkę? Przyznaję, bez bicia, że jestem ciekaw co tam musiało być żeby tak zasłużona, w wątkach drogowych, osoba jak Agusia wyłapała briga?


_"Idą świnie PO ulicy, każda świnia głośno kwiczy, czemu kwiczysz ktoś zapyta, odebrali nam koryta, a w korytach ośmiorniczki, teraz mamy szczaw z doniczki." _

:nuts:


----------



## bloniaq_s8

długo? mam nadzieję że przynajmniej miesiąc


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

^^
^^ Grubo :lol:. Dzięki za info.


----------



## _machu

Ach ta poprawność polityczna.
@ Trishelle - wyśle ci coś na pw, może inaczej na to spojrzysz.


----------



## db84

Han Solo said:


> _"Idą świnie PO ulicy, każda świnia głośno kwiczy, czemu kwiczysz ktoś zapyta, odebrali nam koryta, a w korytach ośmiorniczki, teraz mamy szczaw z doniczki." _


Przyznam, że dość zaskakujące jak na osobę która tak kibicowała inwestycjom budowanym przez rząd PO.

Ale ja już wcześniej przestałem dawać Agusi lajki za schematy, właśnie z uwagi na jej nieprzyjemne komentarze polityczne w sygnaturkach.

Na PHP ją przecież nazwali _forumowa Pawłowicz_ :lol:


----------



## Trishelle

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1166407

Użytkownik wysyła mi artykuły o holokauście chrześcijan z drastycznym zdjęciami. Bez kontekstu, bez niczego.


----------



## _machu

Trishelle said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1166407
> 
> Użytkownik wysyła mi artykuły o holokauście chrześcijan z drastycznym zdjęciami. Bez kontekstu, bez niczego.


Jak bez kontekstu? - odnośnie sygnatury Agusi, którą raportujesz.
Po 2 ostrzegłem przed każdym z linków co zawierają.
Boisz się prawdy?...


----------



## el nino

_machu said:


> Jak bez kontekstu? - odnośnie sygnatury Agusi, którą raportujesz.
> Po 2 ostrzegłem przed każdym z linków co zawierają.
> Boisz się prawdy?...


To może Wyślę Tobie trochę pornografii, gdyż moim zdaniem zdecydowanie musisz ciśnienie z krzyża spuścić... :nuts:


----------



## Trishelle

_machu said:


> Jak bez kontekstu? - odnośnie sygnatury Agusi, którą raportujesz.
> Po 2 ostrzegłem przed każdym z linków co zawierają.
> Boisz się prawdy?...


Jestem na tyle dorosłą osobą, że wnioski mogę z powodzeniem wyciągnąć sama. Nie toleruję dziwnej próby wpływania na mnie. Ponadto nie dostałam odniesienia, iż jest to związane z Agusią, ale nawet jeśli, regulamin, to regulamin. Do tego warto jednak zachować trochę dobrego smaku.


----------



## drugastrona

_machu said:


> Jak bez kontekstu? - odnośnie sygnatury Agusi, którą raportujesz.
> Po 2 ostrzegłem przed każdym z linków co zawierają.
> Boisz się prawdy?...


Po pierwsze primo, to forum jest o budownictwie, infrastrukturze i architekturze. 
Po drugie primo, jeżeli nie interesuje Cię budownictwo, infrastruktura i architektura, to nie jest to forum dla Ciebie.


----------



## Han Solo

_machu said:


> Jak bez kontekstu? - odnośnie sygnatury Agusi, którą raportujesz.
> Po 2 ostrzegłem przed każdym z linków co zawierają.
> Boisz się prawdy?...


Zdjęcia z zabijania chrześcijan mają duży związek z protestami organizowanymi przez KOD... :|


----------



## _machu

drugastrona said:


> Po pierwsze primo, to forum jest o budownictwie, infrastrukturze i architekturze.
> Po drugie primo, jeżeli nie interesuje Cię budownictwo, infrastruktura i architektura, to nie jest to forum dla Ciebie.


Gdyby mnie nie interesowało budownictwo to bym tu nie siedział - co za durne myślenie.
Po drugie nie twoja sprawa z kim tu rozmawiam i o czym.

@Han Solo - to było odnośnie sygnatury, a nie durnego KOD, więc pudło z Twojej strony.


----------



## Han Solo

_machu said:


> @Han Solo - to było odnośnie sygnatury, a nie durnego KOD, więc pudło z Twojej strony.


Ale sygnatura było o protestach KOD. A o czym ty myślałeś, że jest ?


----------



## _machu

Han Solo said:


> Ale sygnatura było o protestach KOD. A o czym ty myślałeś, że jest ?


To może zdążyła zmienić.
Ja pamiętam, że jeszcze wczoraj była to głowa kobiety zakryta burką ze znakiem STOP.

Jeśli faktycznie była to inna sygnatura to faux pas z mojej strony.
W tym miejscu przepraszam użytkowniczkę Trishelle za wysłaną wiadmość.


----------



## el nino

_machu said:


> To może zdążyła zmienić.
> Ja pamiętam, że jeszcze wczoraj była to głowa kobiety zakryta burką ze znakiem STOP.


Taka:


> "Idą świnie PO ulicy, każda świnia głośno kwiczy, czemu kwiczysz ktoś zapyta, odebrali nam koryta, a w korytach ośmiorniczki, teraz mamy szczaw z doniczki."


----------



## Łosiu

Pomijając już tą żałosną sygnaturkę, to wspomniana koleżanka zdążyła jeszcze w PHP zabłysnąć takim wyznaniem:



Agusia said:


> Tak, tak właśnie tak.
> Będąc wówczas w szkole podstawowej marzyłam o widoku krwi komunistów, a moim hasłem przewodnim było powiedzenie, że komunizm wyginie, gdy będzie warstwowy, czyli warstwa komunistów, warstwa ziemi, warstwa komunistów, warstwa ziemi...


Nie żebym kochał komunistów, ale generalnie takie opowiastki nadają się na forum fanów gore, a nie dyskusję o polityce, jakakolwiek zacięta by nie była.


----------



## Han Solo

^^ mam wrażenie, z kontekstu dyskusji, że tutaj akurat ironizowała, bo wcześniej inni prosili ja o wypowiedź "co niby można było zrobić".

Natomiast są takie czasy, że nawet ja ma wątpliwości :nuts:


----------



## drugastrona

_machu said:


> Gdyby mnie nie interesowało budownictwo to bym tu nie siedział - co za durne myślenie.
> Po drugie nie twoja sprawa z kim tu rozmawiam i o czym.


Moja sprawa, bo wszystko co tu piszesz jest publiczne i ja też to czytam. Wysyłasz jakieś niechciane wiadomości (niezwiązane z tematyką forum) ludziom i jeszcze się tutaj kłócisz.


----------



## michael_siberia

Oraz do tego mylisz avatar z sygnaturą.


----------



## _machu

Zdarza się, nikt nie jest idealny - myślałem o jednym zrobiłem to drugie.


----------



## Han Solo

Farin1004Avita said:


> #선릉오피#소녀시대baｍｗar９.ｃｏｍ청주오피《《 밤전쟁 》》두정오피#선릉오피#소녀시대baｍｗar９.ｃｏｍ청주오피《《 밤전쟁 》》두정오피#선릉오피#소녀시대baｍｗar９.ｃｏｍ청주오피《《 밤전쟁 》》두정오피#선릉오피#소녀시대baｍｗar９.ｃｏｍ청주오피《《 밤전쟁 》》두정오피#선릉오피#소녀시대baｍｗar９.ｃｏｍ청주오피《《 밤전쟁 》》두정오피#선릉오피#소녀시대baｍｗar９.ｃｏｍ청주오피《《 밤전쟁 》》두정오피#선릉오피#소녀시대baｍｗar９.ｃｏｍ청주오피《《 밤전쟁 》》두정오피#선릉오피#소녀시대baｍｗar９.ｃｏｍ청주오피《《 밤전쟁 》》두정오피#선릉오피#소녀시대baｍｗar９.ｃｏｍ청주오피《《 밤전쟁 》》두정오피#선릉오피#소녀시대baｍｗar９.ｃｏｍ청주오피《《 밤전쟁 》》두정오피#선릉오피#소녀시대baｍｗar９.ｃｏｍ청주오피《《 밤전쟁 》》두정오피#선릉오피#소녀시대baｍｗar９.ｃｏｍ청주오피《《 밤전쟁 》》두정오피#선릉오피#소녀시대baｍｗar９.ｃｏｍ청주오피《《 밤전쟁 》》두정오피


Czasem czytam markusa i mam wtedy podobnie w głowie.


----------



## Raf124

atak jakiegos chinskiego bota reklamowego na Hydepark, Sport i Zabawa


----------



## .kp

Wygląda na koreańskiego.


----------



## Zegarkowy

Poproszę posprzątanie wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1579088&page=457 od posta nr 9133 i ewentualne uspokojenie użytkownika który wszczął ową dyskusję.

_ok.AA._


----------



## Maciek Lublin

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=129513753&postcount=2601

Za sugestie o dzieciach SBków w stosunku do tych co krytykują RDO powinna polecieć ostra reakcja modów.


----------



## k%

w PHP by się nie załapał bo postów za mało gdzie taki język by nawet przeszedł, ale nigdy w wątkach merytorycznych.

Miesiąc.


----------



## pmaciej7

Trishelle said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1166407
> 
> Użytkownik wysyła mi artykuły o holokauście chrześcijan z drastycznym zdjęciami. Bez kontekstu, bez niczego.



Ban


----------



## Zegarkowy

Sugerowany dłuższy odpoczynek za notoryczne wszczynanie city-v-city http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=129524629&postcount=2592

10 dni - pm7


----------



## Asinus

MT - 10 dni briga za znieważanie ludzi i prowokowanie kłótni.


----------



## michael_siberia

Wreszcie ktoś utemperował jego butę.


----------



## adam.dworzak

A tak w kwestii formalnej - czy modzi FPW praktykuja Swiateczna/Noworoczna amnestie dla tych kolegow/kolezanek co w brigach? :cheers: Najlepszego.


----------



## Tomeyk

^^
Uwolnić Barabasza!


----------



## MajKeR_

Ban-parada trwa: za co dostał Domen123 (ten od historii w polskim wątku w DLM)?


----------



## Tomczyna

Obawiam się, że Domen123 mógł dostać od jakiegoś zagraniczniaka

Zapraszam kogoś kursywą pisanego do wątku białoruskiego, coby zbanować kolejną inkarnację abrasasasasasa.


----------



## Luki_SL

Tomczyna said:


> Zapraszam kogoś kursywą pisanego do wątku białoruskiego, coby zbanować kolejną inkarnację abrasasasasasa.


*Unicestwiony :siren:*


----------



## MajKeR_

Tomczyna said:


> Obawiam się, że Domen123 mógł dostać od jakiegoś zagraniczniaka


A idzie żeby nasi modzi to jakoś sprawdzili?


----------



## Asinus

Sprawdziłem, że dostał tygodniowego bana od serbskiego moda za "uporczywe cytowanie Hitlera na forum".


----------



## MajKeR_

^^ Dzięki! Nie zgadzam się z nim, ale jest pole do konstruktywnej dyskusji, więc się obawiałem, że za coś perma zarobił


----------



## Jakub Warszauer

Czy jest na sali lekarz, który oceni co jest chorobą psychiczną a co nie?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=129885639&postcount=20922


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Gdzie jest *Mruczek*? Po raz ostatni pytam, jako porządny i dobry człowiek tudzież obywatel powinien - no gdzieście go skitrali  ? Oddajcie kota bandyty jedne!


----------



## bloniaq_s8

przecie jest


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

bloniaq_s8 said:


> przecie jest


W interesujących mnie wątkach zniknął? Gdzie jesteś kocie  ?


----------



## Luki_SL

Jakub Warszauer said:


> Czy jest na sali lekarz, który oceni co jest chorobą psychiczną a co nie?
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=129885639&postcount=20922


Po pierwsze - wątek jest dla forumowiczów, którzy mają powyżej 100 postów... Lekarzem nie jestem, ale napewno posty, które były jego sprawką i były komentowane przez innych wylatują.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Don Vito KurDeBalanz said:


> W interesujących mnie wątkach zniknął? Gdzie jesteś kocie  ?


To wyślij mu pmke


----------



## 625

Luki_SL said:


> Po pierwsze - wątek jest dla forumowiczów, którzy mają powyżej 100 postów... Lekarzem nie jestem, ale napewno posty, które były jego sprawką i były komentowane przez innych wylatują.


Myślę, że kwarantanna powinna potrwać z miesiąc


----------



## mateusz.el

Koledze może jakaś meliska na ukojenie nerwów?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=129930831&postcount=18986


db84 said:


> :screwit: I na takie debilne komentarze mnie zawsze krew zalewa:
> 
> :guns1: *Nie wiesz, to się k.... nie odzywaj!* :guns1:
> 
> A jak chcesz *wiedzieć*, to zapytaj wujka Googla, no chyba że masz stwierdzoną dysgooglię hno:
> 
> 
> A tak swoją drogą co to za obyczaj wielu ludzi z budowaniem zdania od "Nie wiem czy…" ??? Nie wiesz, to się k.... dowiedz, a nie informuj wszystkich naokoło, że nie wiesz. Kogo to obchodzi, czego ty nie wiesz.


----------



## 625

Grafitti we Wrocławiu wzbudza straszne nerwy u niektórych userów:



kajko183 said:


> Kochają miasto tak samo jak lewicowcy sprowadzający imigrantów gwałcących kobiet i demolujących miasta.





kajko183 said:


> ^^ Polecam wycieczkę nocą po bocznych ulicach Paryża. To nie jest miejsce na takie dyskusje, ale dodam, że to nie prawica ich zaprosiła tylko lewica, to nie prawica kazała zamilczeć ostatnie ataki w Kolonii, to nie prawica odbiera prawo do broni i obrony. Wystarczy, że zmieniła się władza na centrową i żadnych zamieszek na marszach niepodległości nie było. Niemcy wcześniej nie narzekali, że im prawica niszczy miasta. Teraz narzekają. We Wrocławiu głównych problemem są gówniarze, którzy z braku zajęcia malują po murach bo ich rodzice nie mają czasu się nimi zająć. Na taki problem nie ma prostych rozwiązań, bo wysokie kary niczego nie zmienią, skoro problemem jest wykrywalność. Kamer na każdym rogu tez nie zainstalujemy.


Nie wiem, czemu pisze nie na temat, więc dam mu pomyśleć przez tydzień.


----------



## Maciek Lublin

Maciek Lublin said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1257093
> 
> Mam jakieś nieodparte wrażenie, że to multikonto.


W związku z dzisiejszym uaktywnieniem się tego konta, co zbiega się ponownie w czasie z dyskusją na jednym z wątków, uprzejmie proszę o ponowne sprawdzenie czy to nie multikonto.


----------



## KaeS

^^ A za co ten w niewole popadł?


----------



## Tomczyna

Wiesz, niedochodowe lotniska - serious business. Dał się sprowokować i zaczął pisać tam, gdzie został poproszony o nie robienie tego.

A skoro o lotniskach mowa, to zapraszam serwis sprzątający na Olsztyn-Szymany w celu zapoznania forowicza Packie z zasadami panującymi na tut.forum


----------



## Tomczyna

Bot grasuje


----------



## krystiand

Zabierzcie tego toruńskiego prowokatora bo mnie szlag trafi i się nie skończy na tym co mu odpisałem... od kilku dni się ostro uaktywnił i za cel sobie wziął prowokowanie city vs city. Do tego POLITYKA POZA PHP!



kuj-pom said:


> Dzięki staraniom marszałka Calbeckiego oraz Urzędu Marszałkowskiego w Toruniu możemy dzisiaj wszyscy cieszyć się z tego wspaniałego sukcesu Bydgoszczy. Gratulacje!





krystiand said:


> Idź w cholere toruński trollu


PS. Ale w sumie nie powinienem zgłaszać takich rzeczy jakby ktoś pilnował wątków bydgoskich...


----------



## krystiand

A i kto jest tak "mądry", że usuwa mój post w wyżej zacytowanym wątku, który brzmiał mniej więcej tak:
"No to czas ruszać w stronę zajezdni "Łóskoń"? Gdzieś tutaj było jakieś naruszenie regulaminu? Czy o co chodzi? napisałem "Łóskoń" bo taki błąd był na wyświetlaczach tramwajów :bash: 

Ktoś niby sprząta bydgoskie wątki, ale zdecydowanie robi to jak zwykle źle :bash:


----------



## Maciek Lublin

Witam po pięciodniowej przerwie. Mam pewne pytanie tym razem pośrednio dotyczące Portu Lotniczego Radom. W czwartek dostałem briga za pisanie na tym wątku. Nie dostałem żadnego uzasadnienia za co konkretnie. Nawet zakładając, że ktoś moje wpisy uznał błędnie za napinki/city vs city/flame to w decyzji o brigu czegoś nie rozumiem. Po co moje wpisy tam zostały i są wyświetlane do dnia dzisiejszego. Albo są faktycznie przejawem łamania regulaminu i są nieprawdziwe więc powinny być usunięte, albo ktoś pozostawiając je nienaruszone uznaje je za trzymające się pewnych dozwolonych ram. Pytanie tylko wtedy skąd ten brig dla mnie? Bardzo proszę o wyjaśnienie tej sprawy, bo na ten moment trudno doszukać się w tym logiki. Rozumiem że moderacja ma prawo nakładać briga ale jakieś zasady powinny obowiązywać także i moderatorów. Moderacja nie powinna się raczej kierować krzykami jakiejś grupy użytkowników tylko powinna być przejrzysta i zrozumiała dla wszystkich.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Logika była taka, że poprosiłem Ciebie, żebyś się tam nie wypowiadał, bo włazisz tam tylko wyłącznie, żeby się naśmiewać z Radomia i powodujesz flejm. Przypomnę również, zanim udasz się do Rzecznika Praw Obywatelski ze skargą na nierówne traktowanie, że Twój dyskutant został wyrzucony z forum permanentnie.


----------



## Maciek Lublin

^^
Prośba to nie zakaz. Od kiedy za niewykonania prośby jest brig. Los zbanowanego średnio mnie interesuje. Bana nie dostał za dyskusję ze mną tylko dwa dni później. Przypomnę że to był drugi ban w odstępie tygodnis (sic!) dla tego gościa- pierwszy zdjęty po tym jak zwyczajnie w sposób dziecinny tłumaczył się ze swoich słów (moim zdaniem to było raczej naigrywanie sie i robienie sobie przysłowiowych jak) i zadeklarował poprawę i chęć zostania.. moderatorem. Jeszcze raz to napisze skoro moderacja uznała moje wpisy za flame to niezrozumiałym jest pozostawienie tych wpisów. Moim zdaniem brak logiki i konsekwencji w podejmowaniu decyzji. I nie chodzi tu o nierówne traktowanie jakie próbujesz włożyć mi w usta, a jakiego nie zarzucam


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Ok, nie zgadzamy się, co do oceny. Trudno.

W każdym razie podtrzymuję zakaz dla Ciebie dotyczący pisania o radomskim lotnisku.


----------



## bloganista

/\
UVD


----------



## Maciek Lublin

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> W każdym razie podtrzymuję zakaz dla Ciebie dotyczący pisania o radomskim lotnisku.


Podtrzymuje prośbę czy nakładasz nowy zakaz?


----------



## mkrawcz1

Hmmm...


Martes1956 said:


> W województwie POmorskim nigdy nie było winnych - Afera Amber Gold , Sopot itd.


----------



## Tomczyna

Najnowszy odcinek przygód specjalisty od genotypu sąsiadów zza Niemna czeka w wątku białoruskim.

Bardzo proszę o poświęcenie chwili na przejrzenie profilu i usunięcie wszystkich epistoł tego słabującego mentalnie człowieka


----------



## k%

codziennie z tym czymś walczę


----------



## PanCerka2

Dostałem 3-dniowego bana za trolling ? w temacie budowy dworca- w skrócie -wiaty po co tak wcześnie ? Czy ban był za to, że moje wypowiedzi nie dotyczyły budowy dworca, czy akurat to jest taka błahostka, że nie powinno się tego krytykować, czy był jakiś inny powód - serio pytam, bo chwilami nie ogarniam co może być powodem kary ?
I pytanie dodatkowe - jest jakiś limit brigów i banów po którym otrzymuje się wypad z forum i jak to jest w tej chwili w moim przypadku - forum jest zarąbiste i raczej przykro by było się pożegnać, niestety czytając pewne wypowiedzi ciężko się nie zirytować vide śmieszne tłumaczenie dlaczego te wiaty już są.


----------



## KaeS

k% said:


> codziennie z tym czymś walczę


Dziś już drugie trolla multikonto, a miał ich chyba już z 12. Troll abraindustries nadaje... tym razem jako Kipiatak


----------



## k%

jedno dziś dorwałem zanim zdążył coś napisać, ale mnie nie płacą za siedzenie na forum 24h jak jemu, a staniki się same nie zdejmą :troll:


----------



## KaeS

Jak tym razem był cytat na pożegnanie i z którego tomu W.I. Lenina?


----------



## k%

tematyka forum które tak ukochał 

"Bolszewizm wyrósł, ukształtował się i zahartował w długoletniej walce przeciwko drobnomieszczańskiej rewolucyjności, która trąci anarchizmem" 

Boję się, że może mi niedługo zabraknąć cytatów :nuts:


----------



## KaeS

Za każdym banem i powrotem tego trolla przypomina mi się ta scenka:






Obawiam się, że masz rację i dogłębniej będziesz musiał się wczytać w wielotomowe działa Lenina. 
Można też coś zacytować z pisarza Sofronowa.

_Miećka! Sofronowa w to nie mieszaj!_


-----------------------------------------
*No i jest ponownie, trzeci raz w tym dniu tym razem jako* kANASUkANASU


----------



## k%

a uderzę w nutkę Kim Ir Sena, on też wiedział czego należy szczególnie bronić 

"Tylko przy istnieniu zdolnej do samoobrony siły obronnej kraju można obronić suwerenność narodu przed napaścią imperialistów i zachować zdobycze rewolucji i budownictwa"


----------



## Maciek Lublin

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=130185124&postcount=2700

Bardzo proszę o wykasowałem tego posta oraz briga dla autora. To już jest jakaś paranoja że nie można nawet dać like za czyjąś pracę i podanie przez kogoś statystyk.
Proponuję też zrobić porządek z tym wątkiem, bo niektórym się zwyczajnie wydaje ze jest to miejsce do jednostronnej dyskusji a w tej paranoi sami prowokują do city vs city.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Ta cały flejm o to, które lotnisko jest bardziej beznadziejne, jest być może najgłupszym w historii tego forum. Tego forum.


----------



## kanapeczka

_Nihil novi_ w wątku białoruskim:

*recreadinte*


> Wiec:
> *PROPAGANDA!
> KLAMSTWO!
> PROPAGANDA!
> KLAMSTWO!
> PROPAGANDA!
> KLAMSTWO!*
> Jak wczoraj i przedwczoraj i nigdy to sie nie zmieni, jesli sie jest administratorem watku polsko-bialoruskiego, wypelniajacego watek docelowym contenteem majacym na celu oczernianie Bialorusi w celu przekonania lokalnej opinii w sprawiedliwosci ewentulnej wojny przeciw Bialorusi.


Które to już wcielenie abraindustries - Kipiataka - kANASUkANASU ? Tu chyba potrzebny ban wiekuistyhno:


----------



## Maciek Lublin

Bardzo proszę o zrobienie porządku z kolegą gutek89. W wątku o Porcie Lotniczym Radom, na każde krytyczne opinie próbuje odpowiadać prowokacją do city vs city. To własnie przez takie zachowanie ten wątek co jakiś czas zamienia się w pole walki i nie jest to wyłacznie wina przeciwników tej inwestycji.


----------



## MajKeR_

Za co matfiz1 jest w brigu?


----------



## Jakub Warszauer

Niesprowokowana homofobia
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=130447767&postcount=209005


----------



## k%

jako zdrowy, wkurzony heteroseksualista któremu nie udało się nić zaruchać w ten weekend, a dziewczyna nad którą pracowałem od dłuższego czasu stwierdziła dziś, że raczej lipa między nami.

I wyręczę teraz większość moderatorów od trudnej decyzji 

miesiąc.


----------



## michael_siberia

To teraz się zgłasza tutaj wnioski z PHP?


----------



## LubiePiwo

Hmm, dobrze wiedzieć, że nie tylko TH briguje w PHP-ie


----------



## k%

za mało koksowałem ostatnio :troll:



LubiePiwo said:


> Hmm, dobrze wiedzieć, że nie tylko TH briguje w PHP-ie


to mało wiesz od jakiegoś dobrego roku, a w sumie nawet dłużej.


----------



## k%

michael_siberia said:


> To teraz się zgłasza tutaj wnioski z PHP?


wniosków się nie zgłasza, ale decyzję uznałem za właściwą więc może być i tutaj.

Tym bardziej, że Koppel dopiero w poniedziałek wyskoczył z briga wcześniejszego.


----------



## Jakub Warszauer

k% said:


> wniosków się nie zgłasza, ale decyzję uznałem za właściwą więc może być i tutaj.


A tak serio pytając, to gdzie się zgłasza?


----------



## TommeT

Regulamin PHP


talkinghead said:


> - wnioski i skargi z tego watku proszę zglaszac mi osobiscie - bez zgłaszania ich w księgach


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Jestem pewnie jednym z ostatnich, którzy stanęli by w obronie Koppela, szczególnie za wisty w php, ale miesięczny brig za, cytuję: "Niesprowokowana homofobia". I Ty k% masz się za liberała? Miesiąc? Dafuk?


> "Tyle dobrego, że rodzina jak to nazywa swój konkubinat pan Biedroń na 500% nie ma co liczyć na jakieś wparcie.
> Tak wiem, jestę hejterę"


Ja akurat Biedronia po prostu lubię i jestem pewien, że wyśmiałby Cię za ten brig. Wstyd mi za Ciebie w tej chwili.


----------



## arafat11

^^
nie mowiac o tym,ze jezyk moderatora dajacego briga, ktory wyglada tak:


> nie udało się nić zaruchać w ten weekend


 jest co najmniej dziwny by nie powiedziec zenujacyhno:
i stawia sie raczej w stym samym szeregu co wypociny Koppela...


----------



## partyzantka

kuj-pom said:


> Rektor UKW w Bydgoszczy prof. Janusz Ostoja-Zagórski przyznał marszałkowi Piotrowi Całbeckiemu wyróżnienie Rosa Universitatis. Nagrodę tę uczelnia przyznaje rokrocznie dla - jak wskazuje się w uzasadnieniu - "wybitnych osobowości naszego województwa za zasługi dla promocji Bydgoszczy oraz Uniwersytetu Kazimierza Wielkiego". Tym samym marszałek dołączył do grona wcześniejszych laureatów, m.in. prof. Marka Harata, prezesa Pesy Tomasza Zaboklickiego oraz prezydenta Bydgoszczy Rafała Bruskiego. Gratulujemy!
> 
> http://www.ukw.edu.pl/strona/aktualnosci/aktualnosci/26333/wyroznienie_rosa_ukw


post o potencjale trollingu, wrzucony w wątek o zupełnie innym temacie.
Użytkownik kuj-pom trolluje wyłącznie w bydgoskich wątkach, głównie w Inwestycjach uczelni, teraz, widzę, odkrył inne wątki.
Uprasza się o usunięcie i jakąś karę za podjudzanie.
Prośbę kieruję do BYDGOSKIEGO moderatora.



Ok.


----------



## mkrawcz1

^^ ^^ Niektórzy nie zauważą ironii, choćby dostali nią między oczy...


----------



## krystiand

^^ Niektórzy nie wiedzą o co chodzi, a się wypowiadają...


----------



## pawelmilosz

Don Vito KurDeBalanz said:


> Jestem pewnie jednym z ostatnich, którzy stanęli by w obronie Koppela, szczególnie za wisty w php, ale miesięczny brig za, cytuję: "Niesprowokowana homofobia". I Ty k% masz się za liberała? Miesiąc? Dafuk?


Koppelowi zdecydowanie się należało nawet nie za ten jeden wpis, ale za całokształt pierdololo w PHP. k% parokrotnie go ostrzegał bezpośrednio w wątku, że albo zacznie pisać merytorycznie, albo wyleci. A że miesiąc? Trudno żeby dostał mniej za recydywę. Przecież chwilę wcześniej skończył mu się poprzedni brig, chyba 10-dniowy.


----------



## Maciek Lublin

Bardzo proszę o sprawdzenie kolegi: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1257093.
Moim zdaniem jest to multikonto lub było to multikonto zbanowanego kolego @ziku


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

^^
^^ Paweł wszystko git. Z tym, że pretekst a szczególnie uzasadnienie jest żenujące. Jest dla mnie niesmaczne tym bardziej, że zapodał je k%, którego mam za moda bardzo fajnie ogarniętego, bez much w nosie, a takich na forum nie brakuje niestety.


----------



## LubiePiwo

Ponieważ sam nie może się wypowiedzieć w tym wątku, to wklejam tu PM-kę, którą wysłał mi Koppel:


Koppel said:


> pawelmilosz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Koppelowi zdecydowanie się należało nawet nie za ten jeden wpis, ale za całokształt pierdololo w PHP.
> 
> 
> 
> Pierdololo to jest tam z każdej strony, normalne można wywnioskować, że łapanki idą w najlepsze i za chwile zaczną się morderstwa, ja tam doskonale dopasowuję się do poziomu tyle że jestem po drugiej stronie lustra.
> Tak samo jak na forum miłośników BMW ktoś kto będzie firmował Mercedesa to będzie bydło szumowina czy inny troll.
> 
> 
> 
> k% parokrotnie go ostrzegał bezpośrednio w wątku, że albo zacznie pisać merytorycznie, albo wyleci.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Merytoryka w tym wątku to historia.
> Z resztą jak tu można poważnie podchodzić jak główne towarzystwo z tego wątku ma się za kwiat społeczeństwa, wykształceni, oczytani, kulturalni i sprawiedliwi (+ z przeświadczeniem, że zawsze mają rację) tylko dziwne że wszystkie te cnoty idą w niwecz gdy następuje zbyt wielka różnica zdań.
> Taki śmieć jak ja (pozdrawiam tu bloniaq_s8) już się wielokrotnie o tym przekonał.
> Podwójne standardy mają się bardzo dobrze.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A że miesiąc? Trudno żeby dostał mniej za recydywę.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A ponoć to miało być miejsce wymiany poglądu i dyskusji a jak widać dobrze jest pisać tylko w jednym kierunku.
> 
> 
> 
> Jakub Warszauer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Niesprowokowana homofobia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A sprowokowana jest ok?
Click to expand...


----------



## takisobiektoś

^^ Jakieś nowe standardy wprowadzasz ? Gość został ukarany , więc niech się wypowie po odbębnieniu wyroku, bo na chwilę obecną guzik mnie interesuje, co ma do powiedzenia. hno:


----------



## Ogg

"Rozmowa kontrolowana, rozmowa kontrolowana."


----------



## 625

Muczi said:


> ^^ Czyli za wrzucenie informacji o zatrzymaniu grupy Polaków w Szwecji dostaje się miesiąc bana, a w tym czasie użytkownik zbieraj, który obrażał mnie i innych w totalnie rynsztokowy sposób, nadal bryluje w temacie. Gratulacje moderacjo.


Nie wrzucenie info o zatrzymaniu, tylko poparcie "walki". A walka oznaczała tu atak, za który te osoby zostały zatrzymane przez policję.


----------



## matfiz1

625 said:


> Nie wrzucenie info o zatrzymaniu, tylko poparcie "walki". A walka oznaczała tu atak, za który te osoby zostały zatrzymane przez policję.


Tak coś czułem, ze za słowo WALKA wywalisz to w kosmos.


----------



## Nipsu

r6666 said:


> Czytanie ze zrozumieniem u ciebie i jak , być może , u niektórych krakowskich egzaminatorów najwyraźniej sprawia poważne problemy.
> 
> Twoje problemy z językiem polskim i logicznym myśleniem naprawdę mało mnie interesują. Pogrążasz się tylko.


Pod rozwagę. Teksty lecą w kierunku osoby, która śmie mieć inne zdanie niż ww. forumowicz, co z resztą nie jest niczym nadzwyczajnym w zachowaniu tego użytkownika.


----------



## r6666

Nipsu said:


> Pod rozwagę. Teksty lecą w kierunku osoby, która śmie mieć inne zdanie niż ww. forumowicz, co z resztą nie jest niczym nadzwyczajnym w zachowaniu tego użytkownika.


Czy ty musisz wszędzie donosić i robić gównoburzę ? To odmienne zdanie to brak odpowiedzi na podane przepisy i ich brak czytania ze zrozumieniem. 
Jesteś wyjątkowym użytkownikiem..sam zaczynasz a potem lecisz na skargę, gdy brakuje ci argumentów. Żenujące.
Jak wygląda sprawa..zaczęła sie dyskusja o rondach zapoczątkowana przez szanownego..została zgłoszona przez ww usera-wykasowano. Nikt nie podnosił tematu do czasu gdy ten sam user znowu zaczął temat ..o co chodzi ? Prowokacja w celu usunięcia niewygodnego przeciwnika, który burzy błogostan grupy wzajemnej adoracji uświadamiając im,że lekko błądzą ?


----------



## Nipsu

Proszę o posprzątanie wątku o przepisach rowerowych: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1659104&page=173. Tego co dzieje się od postu #3452 w dół nie da się czytać. Bohaterowie ci sami co zazwyczaj.

edit. posprzątane, dziękuję.


----------



## r6666

^^Ale o co chodzi ? Przecież znowu ty zacząłeś dyskusję. Kiedy po raz kolejny ?
Czy chcesz aby światła dziennego nie ujrzała wasza niekompetencja ? To fakt-nie macie czym się chwalić.


----------



## chauffeur

"Białoruski" multikontowiec:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1263508
Wnoszę o wykasowanie od razu jego posta z PHP [210694] i wątku białoruskiego.


----------



## Hipolit

chauffeur said:


> "Białoruski" multikontowiec:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1263508
> Wnoszę o wykasowanie od razu jego posta z PHP [210694] i wątku białoruskiego.


Przyłączam się do prośby. W PHP już drugi jego wpis: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=130688292&postcount=210701


----------



## Zegarkowy

Jest już i w wątku ukraińskim http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=130688359&postcount=67631
Chyba czas go pożegnać permanentnie.


----------



## Tomczyna

W Podziale administracyjnym wrzucił to samo co w wątku białoruskim


----------



## michael_siberia

Zapędził się nawet do wątku o imigrantach.



> Chyba czas go pożegnać permanentnie.


Przecież co chwilę dostaje permanentne bany na kolejne konta.


----------



## Turqs

On ma taki sposób działania. To znaczy myśli, że swoim zachowaniem kogoś wkurza (trolling), ale większość chyba stara się go nie zauważać. Pewnie nie mają genów znad Bajkału.


----------



## behemot

Już nawet w wątku o podziale administracyjnym jest 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=130688385&postcount=4922


----------



## chauffeur

Turqs said:


> On ma taki sposób działania. To znaczy myśli, że swoim zachowaniem kogoś wkurza (trolling),


Raczej budzi współczucie. Facet ma wyraźny problem z tożsamością (rosyjsko-polsko-chińsko-azjatycko-jakaśtamjeszcze); w jego przypadku to chyba zależy od pozycji BY na świecie. 

666 post! :devil:


----------



## KaeS

^^ To interesujące co ten sowiecki troll abracośtam mówi. A co na to lekarze?


----------



## medyk

^^ Lekarze mówią - banować!


----------



## pawelmilosz

Podobno na niektórych forach internetowych działa coś takiego, że zamiast bana, troll dostaje "czapkę niewidkę". Tzn. sam wciąż może przeglądać forum i postować, ale jego wpisów nie widzi nikt poza nim samym. Przydało by się nam coś takiego. Właściwie, to można by taką karą zastąpić i bany, i brigi. O brigu i czasie jego trwania delikwent byłby informowany, o banie - nie. Także, jak ktoś ma chody u Jana, to można szepnąć dobre słówko


----------



## PiotrG

Hellban to się nazywa.


----------



## pawelmilosz

Na trolli rozmnażających się w króliczym tempie nie ma lepszej kary.


----------



## demmat

PiotrG said:


> Hellban to się nazywa.


Shadowban (chociaż może to tylko youtubowe określenie).


----------



## PiotrG

Both.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stealth_banning


----------



## PiotrG

Nie dla każdego forum to całe życie. W zasadzie, jak ktoś ma obsesję do tego stopnia, że trzysta razy rejestruje się po zbanowaniu kolejnych kont, to z nim raczej jest coś nie tak...


----------



## k%

Sbetewaimayorihajmar said:


> ____________________________________________
> *Subete wa ima yori hajimaru *


sajonara nagasuka.


----------



## Konstruktor

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=130654956&postcount=7274

Trochę chyba przesadził..


----------



## Tomczyna

mateusz.el said:


> ^^ ^^ @Sbetewaimayorihajmar: Coś jeszcze chcesz dodać, czy to wszystko na dzisiaj?





k% said:


> sajonara nagasuka.


Mam nadzieję, że bany to nie wszystko i posprzątacie tych kilkadziesiąt postów porozrzucanych po wątkach w trosce o zdrowie psychiczne tut. forowiczów


----------



## KaeS

Kto ma ochotę przywalić podwójnie w pysk białoruskiemu mulittrollowi trollowi abrasramowi, któremu dziś stuknał 29 nick: kotwiczek45 i wcześniej założył MakiejMakiej, no i oczywiście posprzątać po nim w wątku białoruskim?


----------



## Zegarkowy

^^ jest też już i w ukraińskim http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=130716568#post130716568


----------



## mateusz.el

^^ Obaj zbanowani. Chyba w ciągu ostatnich 24h zbanowałem trzech, albo czterech. Mnożą się jak karaluchy, tylko jeszcze gnoją i trzeba po nich sprzątać.


----------



## ixs

czyli nie ma mechanizmu banowania po IP... ?


----------



## KaeS

^^ a nie można zrobić jak proponuje Laskos?



Laskos said:


> Myślę, że powinno się stworzyć coś takiego jak akceptacja nowego konta przez moderację, albo limit postów w danym temacie. W najgorszym wypadku coś w stylu zaproszeń jak niegdyś na grono.net. To już jest naprawdę kpina.


----------



## michael_siberia

To rzecz, którą trzeba byłoby wmontować bezpośrednio w konstrukcję forum. Myślę, że lepszy byłby hellban, jako ograniczający zapędy do zakładania kolejnych kont. Chociaż przy używaniu dwóch kont jednocześnie byłoby to askuteczne, gdyż szybko by się zorientował.


----------



## mateusz.el

^^ Przeanalizujemy to 
Bo póki co, walka z nimi, to jak łapanie pcheł.


----------



## krystiand

ixs said:


> czyli nie ma mechanizmu banowania po IP... ?


Chyba jednak coś jest, bo jak zakładałem piąte konto to od początku nie mogłem się zalogować :troll:


----------



## Maciek Lublin

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=130717044&postcount=2854

Od miesiąca mię pisze w tym wątku i nadal pojawiają się kolejne tego typu posty. To nic innego tylko prymitywną prowokacja która powinna się kończyć konsekwencjami dla piszącego.


----------



## PiotrG

ixs said:


> czyli nie ma mechanizmu banowania po IP... ?


Banuje się po IP (i automatycznie mailu), ale gość korzysta z proxy czy też innego hide ip + nowe konta mailowe.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

nie było mnie jakiś czas, dlaczego Eryk88 ma briga?


----------



## Gregor_11

Pan pmaciej w wątkach szczecińskich nadal nie czyści politycznych z reguły antypisowskich komentarzy, dlaczego mnie to nie dziwi......


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Chłopaku - jesteś 11 lat na forum i nie wiesz, że szczecińskie wątki moderuje Piotr-Stettin i kolejny raz próbujesz dosrać Pmaciejowi? Dlaczego mnie nie dziwi, że pałasz świętym oburzeniem tylko wtedy gdy ktoś (w Twoim mniemaniu) dokłada pisowi ?


----------



## Asinus

Poza tym gdyby Ci rzeczywiście zależało na zgłoszeniu problemu to byś podał odnośnik do tych postów, które zawierają politykę poza PHP. A tak to najwidoczniej intencją jest tylko ponarzekać sobie na moda. :|


----------



## KaeS

36 wcielenie trolla abrasrama tym razem jako Qagnakeggnaqakemna (nim zacznie trollować, nie ma ogólnego dostępu do jego konta:_ you do not have permission to access this page_) dobrze byłoby mu strzelić w ucho wcześniej nim znów trzeba będzie po nim sprzątać wątek.


----------



## mateusz.el

^^ hmm..też nie mam dostępu do jego konta..


----------



## KaeS

Nie wiem jak to zrobił ale Asinus raz znalazł jakiś sposób, aby go zbanować.


----------



## Beck's

PiotrG said:


> Ale psychol, ja pierdzielę...


Co racja, to racja:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1265015

:nuts:


----------



## Macias123

KaeS said:


> 36 wcielenie trolla abrasrama tym razem jako Qagnakeggnaqakemna (nim zacznie trollować, nie ma ogólnego dostępu do jego konta:_ you do not have permission to access this page_) dobrze byłoby mu strzelić w ucho wcześniej nim znów trzeba będzie po nim sprzątać wątek.



wątek polityczny też zaśmiecił


----------



## KaeS

^^ A teraz jest jako ‎mateusz_e1 za chwilę będzie nadawał z 37 multikonta


----------



## mateusz.el

KaeS said:


> ^^ A teraz jest jako ‎mateusz_e1 za chwilę będzie nadawał z 37 multikonta


to już podpada pod plagiatowanie mnie :troll:


----------



## dexter2

Nie można zablokować możliwości rejestracji z danego IP? Będziecie się tak bawić w nieskończoność.


----------



## krystiand

Jeśli komuś się chce zakładać tyle kont (ssc i email) to jakim problemem jest zmiana IP?


----------



## KaeS

^^ Myślę, że dopóki w białoruskich psychuszkach pacjenci będą mieli swobodny dostęp do internetu dopóty będziemy z nim tu się bawić.


----------



## Bastian.

Że mu się ciągle chce nowe konta zakładać. Przecież to nie ma sensu bo zaraz łapie bany i jego posty są kasowane. Robota na marne.


----------



## KaeS

On jest, jak pisał, święcie przekonany, że my to przeczytamy, chociaż kilku z nas, chociaż kilka zdań, albo z kilka fotek zobaczymy i zostanie to nam *na zawsze* w pamięci :grass:
A najlepiej jak zdobywa pierwszą dziesiątkę postów aby mógł zamieszczać foty. Wchodzi na byle fora, nie ważne jakie i pisze very nice, very good, itp. Jak walnie mu 10 zaczyna srać zdjęciami z białoruskich budów i ozdób etnicznych zajabkalskich ludów, jako prabiałoruskich ludów, które według niego przybyły na tereny dzisiejszej Białorusi i ją osiadły. Tym samym dowodzi, że Białorusini nie są Słowianami.

_Gdyby głupota mogła unosić ten białoruski troll latałby jak gołębica_


----------



## Wesoły Romek

Kto to wgl jest? Polak mieszkający na Białorusi? Jaki cel jego umęczonej krucjaty?


----------



## michael_siberia

Troll i tyle.


----------



## KaeS

Wesoły Romek;130881612 said:


> Kto to wgl jest? Polak mieszkający na Białorusi? Jaki cel jego umęczonej krucjaty?


Jak sam kiedyś pisał jego prababka Stefania była Polką pochodzącą, jak to ujął, "z etnicznej Polski", bo wiecie, ci wszyscy Polacy z Kresów tak ja moi przodkowie, dziadkowie i moja ś.p. matka to nie są Polacy tylko okatoliczeni i spolonizowani Białorusini. 

Widać, że troll językiem polskim posługuje się nieźle, pisał coś o jakiejś nauce polskiego, zamiast poświęconego czasu na jego naukę wolałby uczyć się japońskiego.

Jaka w tym jego krucjata? Oprócz opiewania samych superlatywów łukaszenowskiego systemu i udowadnianiu, zabajkalskich haplogrup pochodzenia Białorusinów, chren go znajet!



michael_siberia said:


> Troll i tyle.


Dokładnie tak.


----------



## Bastian.

Jeśli dobrze pamiętam to na początku dyskusje z nim polegały na porównywaniu życie w Polsce i na Białorusi. Przez jakiś czas było ok ale później mu odbiło i efekt tego odbicia teraz widać.


----------



## bartek76

Ujmijmy to dyplomatycznie: jest białoruskim patriotą, który się zapętlił i z tegoż błędnego koła nie jest w stanie wyjść. Najlepsza terapia: odpoczynek od netu.

Natomiast kwestia nieustannych powrotów jest chyba poważniejsza, to nie jedyny ciągle powracający zawodnik, jest ich więcej i chyba moderatorzy mają coraz większe trudności z ich namierzaniem. Dziura w forum?
Może to sprawa dla Jana i zwłaszcza Dai Tengu?


----------



## Macias123

Wesoły Romek;130881612 said:


> Kto to wgl jest? Polak mieszkający na Białorusi? Jaki cel jego umęczonej krucjaty?


To jest idealista, człowiek czynu, który się nie poddaje nigdy :lol:


----------



## mateusz.el

^^ usunięty

Gdański kolega *Śmierć* wysłany na 3 dni odpoczynku za prostacki język, którym się posługuje od jakiegoś czasu i post o Łotwie (chyba o Łotwie, bo ciężko zrozumieć).


----------



## KaeS

bartek76 said:


> Ujmijmy to dyplomatycznie: jest białoruskim patriotą, który się zapętlił i z tegoż błędnego koła nie jest w stanie wyjść. Najlepsza terapia: odpoczynek od netu.
> 
> Natomiast kwestia nieustannych powrotów jest chyba poważniejsza, to nie jedyny ciągle powracający zawodnik, jest ich więcej i chyba moderatorzy mają coraz większe trudności z ich namierzaniem. Dziura w forum?
> Może to sprawa dla Jana i zwłaszcza Dai Tengu?





Macias123 said:


> To jest idealista, człowiek czynu, który się nie poddaje nigdy :lol:


Jestem fanem/kolekcjonerem jego nicków. O ile jakiegoś nie zgubiłem to mam ich w kolekcji 37. Zdecydowaną większość z nich ubił *k%*


----------



## mateusz.el

^^ Dzięki niemu przynajmniej wiem, co oznacza bałtijskie słowo 'laudas' :bash: 
Jego krucjata przyniosła więc pewne owoce :nuts:


----------



## Macias123

mateusz.el said:


> ^^ usunięty
> 
> Gdański kolega *Śmierć* wysłany na 3 dni odpoczynku za prostacki język, którym się posługuje od jakiegoś czasu i post o Łotwie (chyba o Łotwie, bo ciężko zrozumieć).


Gdzie był ten prostacki język? W jakim wątku?


----------



## mateusz.el

Macias123 said:


> Gdzie był ten prostacki język? W jakim wątku?





> Spał z moją matką i zgwałcił mi żonę. Nie słyszałem o tym panu do zeszłego tygodnia. Sygnatura ma za zadanie udrożnienie świadomości, że w biznesie nie ma sentymentów i należ brać poprawkę na pijarową paplaninę inwestora. I oddzielić ją od faktów. Oczywiście, moja ocena "stanu" budynku jest mocniej niż powierzchowna, ale zawsze staram się rozmawiać na argumenty i przedstawiłem kilkanaście budynków w stanie kompletnej agonii które przeszły rewaloryzację. I które do rewaloryzacji są przygotowywane.
> 
> Inwestor znalazł się tu aby wyrwać nasze pieniądze. Jest dentystą Oliwy, któremu słono płacimy, mimo, że zamiast umówionej koronki ze złota, robi ekstrakcję i plombę z tombaku. Ja jestem po to, by zdiagnozować ubytek.





Śmierć;130728310 said:


> Paciorki. I w to nam graj. Jesteśmy Indianami ale robionymi w ch..ja przez tych samych Indian. Polska krajem samookupującym się.





Śmierć;130736032 said:


> Kolego StaryOliwianinie. Wyjaśniliśmy sobie, że nieładnie obsikiwać całą Oliwę. Sądziłem, że jest to klarowne. Rozmawialiśmy na argumenty, zadałem ci pytania a ty znów, robiąc unik, szukasz mi Dziadka z Wermachtu. Nieładnie. I dość prymitywnie, jesteś inteligentnym człowiekiem, więc trzymaj standard.
> 
> A śmierć jest i czai wszędzie. Nie zna domu. Nie zna dzielnicy. Media nie są jej przeszkodą ani pasem transmisyjnym. Choć niektórych może krew zalać.





Śmierć;130770358 said:


> ^^ Miasto się bardzo dobrze zabezpieczyło, nawet nie na standardy gdańskie, a polskie, ogólnie. Nikt nie przypuszczał, że Chmielewski tak bezczelnie zrobi Miasto w guja. Nie przypuszczało miasto, nie przypuszczali konserwatorzy miejscy.





Śmierć;130814338 said:


> Nieźle rozpieprzyli mur. Spoko zrobią z cegły maszynowej :nuts:





Śmierć;130875819 said:


> Naprawdę nie wiem, po co odwiedzać ten kraj kłosa i wąsa. Tę rozległą, ale znów nie tak bardzo rozległą, równinę martyrologii i codziennego znoju. Kraj bez prawdziwej historii i żywiołowej kultury, ginący nie tylko w cieniu Włoch, Hiszpanii, Francji, Rosji czy Niemiec, ale i maluczkich sąsiadów, którymi lokalni mężczyźni z nieodłączną oponą na brzuchu tak gardzą. Kraj bez morza, ale z przełowionym jeziorem, zarośniętą sinicami breją. Kraj bez kuchni, której nie znaleźlibyśmy u wszystkich jego wzgardzanych sąsiadów. Kraj pszenno-buraczanych, zahukanych kobiet-surogatek i prawicowego, kibolskiego nacjonalizmu. Przestrzeń pastelozy, szyldozy i marketów. Kraj jednonarodowy, jednobarwny jak ich narodowe danie - bigos - do którego wszystko można wrzucić, a i tak smaku nie zakłócisz, wszystko, byleby pływało w kapuście i dało się poświęcić wódką. Polska to kraj panowania facetów w czarnych sukienkach, urządzających co niedziela w swych publicznych pałacach intelektualnej rozpusty orgie hejtu, skierowanego przeciw wszystkiemu co znamionuje postęp zachodniej cywilizacji. Kraj znajdujący się nigdzie, będący niczym, nudna płaszczyzna pomiędzy czymś a czymś, wypełniacz przestrzeni jak łata między pośladkami, wciąż czekająca ponownego zasiedlenia, nowego rozdania w wędrówce ludów.


Jeszcze gdzieś był 'kał w rzece', ale nie mogę teraz znaleźć.


----------



## k%

ten ostatni prawdziwy i mi się podoba


----------



## KaeS

Tylko 3 dni?! Ja bym go wysłał na 90 a plus 3 dostałby extra


----------



## Beck's

k% said:


> ten ostatni prawdziwy i mi się podoba


Sa 3 rodzaje prawd: prowda, tyz prowda i g... prowda i to stwierdzenie (poza pasteloza, szyldoza, reklamoza czy tym, ze kosciol sie za bardzo panoszy) to jest wlasnie g..prowda, hej.


----------



## chauffeur

KaeS said:


> Jestem fanem/kolekcjonerem jego nicków. O ile jakiegoś nie zgubiłem to mam ich w kolekcji 37. Zdecydowaną większość z nich ubił *k%*


Fajny nick w drugiej kolumnie od lewej: *cuminseeds 
*
:troll:


----------



## KaeS

^^ Zapewne przepisał z opakowania na wzdęcia jakie ów troll zażywa ze zgryzoty siedząc na SSC :troll:


----------



## 625

Cezman said:


> Miałem dosyć tej wschodniej mentalności.


3 dni.


----------



## KaeS

Białoruski troll abrasram zjawił się ponownie z 39 nickiem podobnym do jednego z modów: mateusz.e1 i za chwile będzie obsrywał z kilka polskich wątków.


----------



## mateusz.el

^^ Przeszedł do historii :cheers:

...tylko czemu akurat podpina się pode mnie xD


----------



## el nino

^^ może on jest kobietą, a to takie jej sposób na końskie zaloty do Ciebie?


----------



## Kisciu

To nawet niegłupie. Wziąć taki sam avatar, nick niemal identyczny, wpisać to samo w location i parę dni minie zanim się zorientują :troll: Tylko nie można tak klonować moda z tysiącami postów na koncie, bo zaraz złapią...

Myślę że za rok o tej porze będziemy obchodzić jubileusz 100 wcielenia abrasindustries.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

chyba za dwa miesiące.


----------



## potwo-or

Proszę o bana dla http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1265417

Przy okazji trzeba zrobić porządek we wszystkich wątkach w których się wypowiadał. Głównie w wątku o krakowskim metrze oraz w odkopanym po 11 latach wątku o łódzkim lotnisku.


----------



## dkzg

Bana?  Mu się złota łopata należy!


----------



## Asinus

Śmierć - 10 dni briga za ataki ad personam w wątku o gdańskich zabytkach. Wcześniej za awantury w tym temacie był już krótki brig ostrzegawczy od innego moda.


----------



## mateusz.el

potwo-or said:


> Proszę o bana dla http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1265417
> 
> Przy okazji trzeba zrobić porządek we wszystkich wątkach w których się wypowiadał. Głównie w wątku o krakowskim metrze oraz w odkopanym po 11 latach wątku o łódzkim lotnisku.


Posprzątane


----------



## potwo-or

Ten sam kolega dalej pisze głupoty - tym razem w wątku o radomskim lotnisku. Poza sprzątaniem wnoszę o rozmowę dyscyplinujaca


----------



## Tomczyna

W wątku o warszawskim metrze też sadzi takie kacapoły, że to musi być troll.


----------



## arafat11

chyba wykrylem kolejne wcielenie trolla abrasrama...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=131028613&postcount=23555


ps: sam sie pojawil w tym watku


----------



## Macias123

^^

W wątku politycznym też spamuje


----------



## Lares

12 postów wypluł, modzi już śpią? :dunno:


----------



## SoboleuS

Lares said:


> 12 postów wypluł, modzi już śpią? :dunno:


Ponabijał sobie licznik na forach afrykańskich, do których nie mam dostępu, a stonkę zlikwidowałem tak szybko jak to możliwe.


----------



## PiotrG

Ewoluuje.


----------



## Mateusz864

Jeszcze nigdy nie natrafiłem na posty mitycznego supertrolla. Co on tam wypisuje?


----------



## michael_siberia

Za mało siedzisz na forum  Czasem udaje mu się dorwać jakiś artykuł świadczący rzekomo o upadku Polski i multiplikuje go do wszystkich możliwych wątków. Oprócz tego lubi obsmarowywać KaeSa.


----------



## Macias123

Mateusz864 said:


> Jeszcze nigdy nie natrafiłem na posty mitycznego supertrolla. Co on tam wypisuje?



Pisze o sukcesach Białorusi, o tym jak jest wielka itd. Część tekstu pogrubiona i dużymi literami. Dodatkowo daje zdjęcia. Wczoraj były kobiety, ubrane w jakieś modne stroje.


----------



## mateusz.el

^^ Dzisiaj też już zaatakował


----------



## noclab

Proszę o skasowanie jego resztek w wątku o inwestycjach w Białymstoku: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=519085&page=440


----------



## KaeS

Ej, no niech ktoś zapoda nowy zbanowany nick trolla abrasrama do mojej kolekcji, mam ich już 41!


----------



## mateusz.el

KaeS said:


> Ej, no niech ktoś zapoda nowy zbanowany nick trolla abrasrama do mojej kolekcji, mam ich już 41!


_PavasarioTaku_ :nuts:


----------



## Macias123

czy jemu ktoś płaci, czy on jest takim psycholem?


----------



## mateusz.el

^^ Bym zapomniał. Dzisiaj o godzinie 11 ujawnił się jeszcze jako_ harry346_


----------



## Macias123

Mateusz864 said:


> Jeszcze nigdy nie natrafiłem na posty mitycznego supertrolla. Co on tam wypisuje?



Tutaj możesz zobaczyć, co on wypisuje. Głównie o "potędze" Białorusi.

_http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=131036255_


----------



## PiotrG

mateusz.el said:


> ^^ Bym zapomniał. Dzisiaj o godzinie 11 ujawnił się jeszcze jako_ harry346_


A teraz jako johny843
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1266193


----------



## takisobiektoś

^^
^^O ja cierpię dolę, toż to można raka dostać :nuts:


----------



## Buster90

Proszę o wyczyszczenie PHP z postów johny843 - chyba kolejne białoruskie trollkonto, bo ciagle wrzucają te same informacje.


----------



## Mateusz864

KaeS said:


> Ej, no niech ktoś zapoda nowy zbanowany nick trolla abrasrama do mojej kolekcji, mam ich już 41!


Proszę bardzo, ledwo co zainteresowałem się trollem a on już zainteresował się mną  dostałem właśnie PM od Johny843 na temat Bałtów naddnieprzańskich :nuts:


----------



## KaeS

Mateusz864 nie przejmuj się w schorzeniu psychiatrycznym zwanym kretynizmem takie symptomy są na porządku dziennym. Najgorsze jest w tym wszystkim jest to, że pacjenci białoruskich psychuszek mają swobodny dostęp do internetu, resztę da się przeżyć.


----------



## PiotrG

Psycho dad wrócił.

fryzu_kane1
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1270734


----------



## KaeS

Tak przy świętach białoruski troll abrasram ponownie się zalogował tym razem jako *875687fjhfj*, ja go do ignorowanych, a mody wiedzą co zrobić!


----------



## k%

kreatywność gaśnie w tym człowieku z każdym kolejnym banem.

smuteczek.


----------



## Bastian.

Ta kreatywność to już dawno temu zgasła.


----------



## Tim999

W w wątku
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1060521&page=9
forumowicz *Gatsby*

-rozpoczyna OT
- rozpoczyna osobiste wycieczki



Gatsby said:


> ^^po pierwsze, nie wiem, kto to Getsby...
> 
> po drugie, wszystkie te informacje są mi znane, jak i innym forumowiczom.
> 
> po trzecie, rozumiem, że nie cieszysz się z odnalezienia wizualizacji, których po zniknięciu ze strony I&E brakowało nam w niejednej dyskusji...
> 
> po czwarte, postuje je w tym wątku, gdyż miała tu miejsce szersza dyskusja nt. zagospodarowania rejonu APW i były zamieszczane stosowne wizualizacje.
> 
> po piąte, powściągnij swoje *pasterskie zapędy*, bo nie robią na mnie żadnego wrażenia.


----------



## Gatsby

^^:dunno:


----------



## k%

nie denerwujcie mnie Panowie lepiej, obaj.

Za długo tu siedzicie żeby mi takie numery wycinać publicznie.

Odrzucone.


----------



## michael_siberia

Ktoś wyraźnie prosi się tutaj o briga za politykę poza PHP:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=131669992&postcount=160



avangarde87 said:


> Robią to samo co dziś opozycja, jezdżili na skargę do Brukseli, kolega zapomniał chyba ażeby storpedować halę - jak sądzisz inaczej to cofnij się artykółami wstecz w google.


W historii jego postów znajdzie się jeszcze zapewne trochę podobnego politykowania.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^W tamtym wątku na pewno nie ma miejsca na takie dyskusje...


----------



## chauffeur

Trolling i spam pod dzisiejszym banerem:


zingaro said:


> Anyone speaks Arabic here? What is this song? Please help [link] 1 for the baner from Eastern REAL Poland to western Poland wannabe.


----------



## chauffeur

^^Ponawiam: http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner&bannerday=20160328


----------



## pmaciej7

User zingaro has been banned permanently


----------



## KaeS

Białoruski troll abrasram znów jest obecny tym razem jako valencya a tu niezbity dowód, że to właśnie on i jego very nice aby nabić sobie do dziesiątki postów i debilne posty jako próby na obcych forach: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=23187966 i http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=131730175&highlight=#post131730175


----------



## chauffeur

^^Plus tagi...


----------



## Bastian.

Mnie zastanawia że mody z innych krajów go nie banują po napisaniu pierwszych kilku postów. Przecież jak byk jest widoczny ten offtop totalnie z niczym nie związany. Żeby się jeszcze jakoś krył, pisał o tym co się w danym kraju dzieje żeby jak najdłużej bana unikać. Ale on tego nie robi, ostro trolluje, zaśmieca wątki a mimo to kara od obcych modów go nie spotyka.


----------



## mateusz.el

^^ Jeśli chodzi o afrykańskie fora, to jest tam mały ruch i mało modów. Zresztą np forum ugandyjskie, gdzie ostatnio się rozpisywał moderują ludzie z RPA, Maroka, czy Londynu. To wiesz...na szybką reakcję nie ma co liczyć.

Teraz widzę Jordania...będzie trzeba uderzyć do arabskich moderatorów....


----------



## k%

Bastian. said:


> Mnie zastanawia że mody z innych krajów go nie banują po napisaniu pierwszych kilku postów. Przecież jak byk jest widoczny ten offtop totalnie z niczym nie związany. Żeby się jeszcze jakoś krył, pisał o tym co się w danym kraju dzieje żeby jak najdłużej bana unikać. Ale on tego nie robi, ostro trolluje, zaśmieca wątki a mimo to kara od obcych modów go nie spotyka.


Polskie standardy są najwyższe na SSC i mimo, że za free to wielu z nas stara się trzymać rękę na pulsie chociaż przez telefon.

Jan za FPW powinien bez kitu bulić chociaż symboliczne 100 euro miesięcznie


----------



## michael_siberia

Oprócz tego, że pisze na jakiś dziwnych podforach dochodzi jeszcze jeden aspekt: on naprawdę szybko wstawia kolejne copy-pasty swoich postów. Często dostaje bana od naszych w mniej niż pół godziny od aktywacji konta.


----------



## Maciek Lublin

Kolejny Troll? :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1271461


i jego twórczość:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=23190040


----------



## mateusz.el

^^
Zbanowany, posprzątane.


----------



## LubiePiwo

^^ Nie doceniasz kunsztu z jakim wykonana została ta infografika :troll:


----------



## KaeS

LubiePiwo said:


> ^^ Nie doceniasz kunsztu z jakim wykonana została ta infografika :troll:


Mam to w żopie


----------



## zbieraj

Ok, kto zbanuje tego *Octagonala*? Trzeba zrobić porządek na forum z tym propagandowym spamem...


----------



## LubiePiwo

Octagonal said:


> ^^
> To nie spam, a jedyna prawda na tym Forum.


Jedyna prawda jest taka, że trzeba być idiotą żeby zakładać milion kont w celu spamowania jakimiś bzdurami, na które i tak każdy ma wywalone.


----------



## PiotrG

W ogóle zabawne jest podejście, że ktokolwiek w tak rozsyłaną propagandę uwierzy, zwłaszcza tutaj :nuts:


----------



## Macias123

Octagonal said:


> ^^
> To nie spam, a jedyna prawda na tym Forum.


:hahaha::hahaha::hahaha:


----------



## vlad

^^ Kompletny czubek :lol:


----------



## Din Sevenn

Ale idź już idioto!


----------



## Macias123

Din Sevenn said:


> Ale idź już idioto!


On chce, żebyś oglądał ozdoby


----------



## LubiePiwo

Na tych slajdach jest pokazany aktualny postęp techniczny na Białorusi. Właśnie odkryli garncarstwo :troll:


----------



## Piotr-Stettin

Troll poszedł z dymem.


----------



## Bastian.

Może powinniście mianować KaeSa specjalnym modem który by walczył tylko z Białoruskim szaleńcem?. Szybciej i łatwiej było by mu się zająć tym osobnikiem.


----------



## bartek76

^^
Przecież to byłaby jawna dyskryminacja biednego Białorusina :nuts:


----------



## Maciek Lublin

Bardzo proszę o wykasowanie tego posta i zwrócenie uwagi autorowi:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=132183660&postcount=13480

Kolega zwyczajnie szuka zaczepek, łapie za słówka i próbuje prowokować city vs city. Ja nie wiem czy to specyfika pewnej części Polski, ale zaczyna to być męczące.
Post, który zgłosiłem do wyrzucenia był zaczepką do mojego posta, będącego reakcją na kolejny artykuł lokalnej prasy i głupie oraz częste porównywanie dwóch miast, szczególnie w tym dzienniku:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=132183433&postcount=13479

A tu moja późniejsza odpowiedź:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=132185244&postcount=13484


----------



## stasiekkk

Proszę o bana dla watchdoc (Posts: 5) i wnikliwa (Posts: 22) za działalność w wątku [Kraków] Avia/Orlińskiego Budimex | Nowe Czyżyny - U/C (brak min. 50 postów = ban) - nawet jeśli polemizują z rasta_maniak.

Dodatkowo wnoszę o modyfikację tytułu wątku:
jest: (brak min. 50 postów = ban)
propozycja: (brak min. 100 postów = ban).
Okrutne przedszkole się tam robi.


----------



## k%

Rasta też znowu wyłapuje bo jego tam nie ma prawa być.

Wszyscy po 2 tyg, znowu...

chociaż nie, za to, że to już recydywa podwyższam do miesiąca.


----------



## adam2a

LubiePiwo said:


> Jedyna prawda jest taka, że trzeba być idiotą żeby zakładać milion kont w celu spamowania jakimiś bzdurami, na które i tak każdy ma wywalone.


To jest zagadnienie dla psychologa. Facet uprawia jakąś formę stalkingu.

To raczej nie jest tak, że jeśli zmusimy go do przestania to zajmie się pieleniem ogródka, prędzej znajdzie sobie inną ofiarę. Może to i lepiej dla świata, że uwziął się na byt zbiorowy który ma to w pompie, niż jakąś na boga ducha winną osobę fizyczną...


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Niekoniecznie tylko zbiorowy byt. Ja dostałem na PM jego ostatni rzyg, zanim ponownie został zbanowany. On upodobał sobie Kaesa, może spojrzał na lajki pod którymś z postów i pojechał również z koksem na peemki. Zdecydowanie "kejs" dla psychiatry.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/private.php?do=showpm&pmid=6929085


----------



## chauffeur

Ciszej już nad tym banem.


----------



## Bastian.

Być może on ma jakieś poparcie w uprawianiu tej propagandy, ktoś może uważać to co robi za dobrą robotę mimo iż my mamy tą propagandę w tyłku. Dlatego uparcie spamuje i trolluje.


----------



## los77

^^ rewelacja. Nie wiedzieliśmy że masz taki plan ! Szacun za innowacyjność.


----------



## takisobiektoś

Jak ten wyżej już dostanie kopa w du*ę , to również tutaj trzeba posprzątnać http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=132728011&postcount=231377


----------



## PiotrG

I tutaj burdelu narobił:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=904894&page=7


----------



## pmaciej7

Murginnutenut said:


> ^^
> No i co?
> To konto zostanie zbanowane, wtedy pojawi sie nowe.


Zamiast zakładać kolejne konta, zagłosowałbyś w sobotę na Szpaka.


----------



## pavvel

Ooooo miałem właśnie powyższego osobnika tu opisać, ale widzę ze sam się podłożył:nuts: Jak coś to to samo jest na kozetce i lubelskich watkach w hydeparku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=274310&page=1272


----------



## takisobiektoś

:siren: Alarm w PHP!


----------



## Beck's

Chory psychicznie nie ma to tamto:nuts:


----------



## bloniaq_s8

:nuts:


----------



## mateusz.el

Biorę się do pracy 

Edit - Już po wszystkim


----------



## Juzer Nejm

Wam też wysłał wiadomość?


----------



## mateusz.el

Coś nowego? Daj link do profilu


----------



## Juzer Nejm

Nic nowego.


----------



## pmaciej7

mateusz.el said:


> Coś nowego?


Nowa technika spamowania. Wysyła visitor messages ze swoimi pierdołami. Też jedną dostałem.


----------



## mateusz.el

pmaciej7 said:


> Nowa technika spamowania. Wysyła visitor messages ze swoimi pierdołami. Też jedną dostałem.


Tak, tak, też wczoraj dostałem jedną, a ze 2 tygodnie wcześniej drugą.
Myślałem, że dzisiaj coś nowego rozsyłał


----------



## harpun

Też dostałem


----------



## Luki_SL

mateusz.el said:


> Tak, tak, też wczoraj dostałem jedną, a ze 2 tygodnie wcześniej drugą.
> Myślałem, że dzisiaj coś nowego rozsyłał





harpun said:


> Też dostałem


W ramach odpowiedzi należy mu odsyłać linki do lekarzy psychiatrów


----------



## chauffeur

Luki_SL said:


> W ramach odpowiedzi należy mu odsyłać linki do lekarzy psychiatrów


Nic mu nie należy odsyłać. Ignorować i tyle.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

U mnie też się wpisał, musiałem zalajkować:


----------



## Bastian.

A może tak zostawmy mu jedno konto i sami mu w wolnym czasie spamujmy i trollujmy. Może się wtedy odczepi jak się wkurzy że mu się propagandę wciska.


----------



## Juzer Nejm

Trzeba go pokonać jego własną bronią.


----------



## kg97

Proszę o zwrócenie uwagi temu Panu. To już któryś z kolei jego występ w moją stronę. Trochę to męczące....



rsk said:


> (...)
> Jesteś tego pewien? Jeszcze raz piszę, może dotrze. (...)
> 
> Przeszkadza mi jak jakiś arogancki młokos, który ciągle robi wiochę na tym forum. Na onet i wróc jak dorośniesz!


----------



## takisobiektoś

Byłem cierpliwy , ale miarka się przebrała.Proszę o jakąś nagrodę oraz bana dla gościa na ten wątek .Odkąd się tam pojawił , wątek i tak niezbyt merytoryczny ( ) jak na tak zacne forum , zaczął pikować w dół.




waldemar7 said:


> *skoro raz zrobiłeś z siebie kretyna* to miej odwagę przeprosić. A za co? Za wyzwiska na Torza, jeśli masz problem z przewinięciem strony w górę. Pamiętaj że kto wiatr sieje, burzę zbiera chociaż nie wiem czy to nie nazbyt skomplikowane.





waldemar7 said:


> A *Ty masz ciasny światopogląd*, że jedynie Twoje podejście wspierania tego klubu jest prawidłowe i wytłumaczysz nawet największą kupę, która w klubie się dzieje.





waldemar7 said:


> Człowieku, wiem że ryzykuję bana, a co tam, ale napiszę co myślę. Reprezentujesz swoim idiotyzmem poziom tej swołoczy, która pod komisariatem rzucała kamieniami w policję przez ostatnie dni.* Najlepiej dla poziomu tego forum by było, jakby takich idiotów tu po prostu nie było.* I to jest łagodny komentarz!


----------



## mateusz.el

^^ 
Sam wiedział na co się pisze.
2 tygodnie bana. Żeby go nie korciło przez ten czas z PM-kami.



> Najlepiej dla poziomu tego forum by było, jakby takich idiotów tu po prostu nie było.


I on jeszcze mówi o poziomie forum.... hahahaha


----------



## harpun

Bardzo łagodnie..


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

aerox19 said:


> Wiecznie jakies problemy w warszawie Nie da sie wybudowac wysokiego budynku bo komus przeszkadza ze ktos przez chwile bedzie mial w mieszkanku ciemniej Jakos w innych miastach tym sie nie przejmuja Nawet w Europie Londyn Frankfurt, Stambul Paryz itp I jak tu ma powstawac duzo wiezowcow jak zawsze jakies ale? Temu ciemno , tu za blisko waznych budynkow, tu przeszkadza bo leci tedy samolot pana karakana kaczynskiego


2 tygodnie.


----------



## MajKeR_

^^ Szapo z głów (szczere!) za bezstronność. :cheers:


----------



## bloniaq_s8

nasz spamer wrócił?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1280690


----------



## chauffeur

Jakiś inny. Tylko metody podobne.


----------



## ixs

dziwny ten 2-tygodniowy brig... czytam ten zaznaczony fragment i nie rozumiem w czym problem. "Pan" z malej?


----------



## adam.dworzak

ixs said:


> dziwny ten 2-tygodniowy brig... czytam ten zaznaczony fragment i nie rozumiem w czym problem. "Pan" z malej?


Nie, kaczynski z malej...


----------



## talkinghead

adam.dworzak said:


> Nie, kaczynski z malej...


Jedyny wątek polityczny to PHP. Dotyczy to również niniejszego. Więc daruj sobie proszę takie teksty bo złapiesz dokładnie tą samą karę z tego samego powodu.


----------



## Maciek Lublin

Przepraszam bardzo. Czy kolega gutek89 nie miał przypadkiem zakazu pisania w wątku o lotnisku w Lublinie? Z tego co kojarzę to chyba dostał za to bana, anulowanego po tym jak pod innym nickiem wygłosił płomienną samokrytyke? Może się mylę, ale to jego dzisiejszy wpis próbujący doprowadzić do pyskówek w lubelskim wątku.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=133006549&postcount=10187


----------



## Bastian.

Co wy macie za jakiś dziwny zwyczaj kłócenia się we wszystkich wątkach o lotniskach typu Lublin, Radom, Rzeszów itd. W jednym wątku skończy się szturchanie się patykiem i sprzeczka to za jakiś czas się w drugim zaczyna.


----------



## janex_wwa

MrTreborek said:


> Rozumiem Twój tok myślenia, jednak niepotrzebnie uznajesz to za brak okazywania szacunku.
> Primo - stacja "Rondo Zgrupowania AK >>Radosław<< byłaby nazewniczym potworkiem, trudnym do zapamiętania przez przyjezdnych i turystów.
> Secundo - nikt by nie wymawiał pełnej nazwy stacji, ludzie mówiliby "przy Arkadii" albo "na rondzie Babka". "Rondo Radosława" jest z kolei nazwą, która mogłaby z czasem być przyswojona przez pasażerów. Tylko tak zostanie osiągnięty cel kombatantów, którzy optowali za zmianą nazwy - o upamiętnienie i zapamiętanie ich walki za to miasto.
> Tertio - już teraz nazwa zespołu przystankowego brzmi tak jak zaproponowana przeze mnie stacja.
> Quatro - skracanie nazw jest praktyką stosowaną na całym świecie. W metrze rzymskim i paryskim skracanie doszło nawet do etapu wyrzucania z nazw stacji placów, ulic, alei, etc. Przykładowo, stacja leżąca pod paryskim Place de la Concorde [fr. plac Zgody] nazywa się po prostu "Concorde" [Zgoda - w sumie brzmi warszawsko :nuts:]. Btw, w Warszawie też mamy namiastkę paryskiego systemu nazywania stacji - stacja "Wilanowska" nazwana została od alei Wilanowskiej, ul. Wilanowską też mamy, tyle że na Solcu.





Ksenofob said:


> Trybuś - mam nadzieję, że nie uznajesz tego takiego zwracania się do Ciebie za brak szacunku, ale twój nick jest potworkiem językowym.
> 
> Trepuś, jak rozumiem, uważasz, że większość korzystających z metra ma afazję i problemy z zapamiętywaniem słów mających więcej niż dwie sylaby? Ale... nie oceniaj innych według siebie
> 
> Jeszcze jedna sprawa, Trybson: właśnie dlatego nadaje się przestrzeniom miejskim nazwy historyczne, żeby ludzi zmusić do ich używania.
> Żeby pamiętali kim była Marie Skłodowska-Curie, że był i Franciszek Żwirko i Stanisław Wigura, i żeby kojarzyli Zgrupowanie AK "Radosław". Taka gimnastyka umysłowa, sposób wychowywania społeczeństwa. Jak widać - potrzebna.
> 
> 
> Tak więc przy rysywaniu fantazji na temat metra nie tylko pamiętaj o podstawowych zasadach ekonomicznych i urbanistycznych ale także nomenklaturowych.
> EOT


Za złośliwe przekręcanie nicków chyba były brigi. Poza tym to nie pierwszy raz, gdy ten facet na merytoryczne posty odpowiada chamskimi wycieczkami osobistymi.


----------



## 625

morris71 zrobił focha i poprosił o bana i skasowanie wszystkich postów.


----------



## zbieraj

^^ Dlaczego, co się stało? Morris był przecież jednym z tych porządniejszych forumowiczów.


----------



## demmat

Szczerze? Jak ktoś chce usunięcia postów, to niech sam sobie usuwa.


----------



## michael_siberia

Myślałem, że od strzelania fochów są kobiety.


----------



## bartek76

Przecież mamy epokę unisex :lol:

Na serio jak ktoś nie chce dalej brać udziału, to niech nie bierze i tyle, a nie domaga się czegokolwiek. Jeśli ktoś jest uzależniony to powinien zacząć od odcięcia się od komputera a nie zawracania gitary modom na niszowym forum.


----------



## Zegarkowy

Panowie modowie, wątek ukraiński.... od tego posta http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=133222425&postcount=68475
Za wyjątkiem paru pojedynczych postów syf że oczy bolą.
Plus do tego prośba o odesłanie na długo i daleko za Ural orel2016 oraz jktymrf.


----------



## PiotrG

Tango down:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1280496


----------



## .kp

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=133422460&postcount=40233


----------



## mateusz.el

^^ Posprzątane.


----------



## lukas29

i tutaj
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=133422392&postcount=235988


----------



## MichalJ

Jeszcze po tym są posty do sprzątnięcia:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1280496


----------



## michael_siberia

Popatrzcie na numery tych kont. On chyba zakładał trzy konta jednocześnie!


----------



## MichalJ

To też on:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1280495


----------



## bartek76

Nie wiem czy tym zgłaszaniem w ogólnodostępnej księdze go zwyczajnie nie karmimy, może jakiś inny sposób zgłaszania lub ograniczenie dostępu do ksiąg dla zalogowanych?


----------



## mateusz.el

bartek76 said:


> Nie wiem czy tym zgłaszaniem w ogólnodostępnej księdze go zwyczajnie nie karmimy, może jakiś inny sposób zgłaszania lub ograniczenie dostępu do ksiąg dla zalogowanych?


To i tak nic nie da. Głupi nie jest, nie musimy o nim dyskutować, żeby widzieć jego posty jak powkleja.


----------



## wiewior

Przy okazji, jak już jesteśmy przy "klonach" - zdaje się, że zbanowany zew2 powrócił
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1267156

Takie same głupawe posty z ewidentnym kompleksem wyższości i chwaleniem się swoją furą.


----------



## Steel Rider

Proszę o sprawdzenie, czy użytkownik http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1283755 nie jest tym samym zbanowanym za bezczelne i argoganckie posty użytkownikiem
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1096528

na razie brak dowodów - pm7


----------



## 625

kuniokun said:


> Przynajmniej w Polsce, niemal cała patologia wiąże się z nadużywaniem alkoholu. Szczególnie dobrze to widać po statystykach, które wykazują, że osób żyjących w skrajnym ubóstwie jest mniej więcej tyle co rodzin z dużymi problemami alkoholowymi (około 5-6% społeczeństwa). Na pewno istnieje również bieda niezwiązana z alkoholizmem, zapewne najczęściej związana z uposledzeniem lub skrajną neizaradnością, ale jest to moim zdaniem niewielka część społeczeństwa.
> ...
> Zalezy o jakiej biedzie mówimy. *Jeżeli o niedojadaniu, braku mediów, skrajnie złych warunkach mieszkaniowych, to jest to prawie wyłącznie bieda alkoholowa.* O ile mnie stać pójść prywatnie i odciążyć państwo o tyle babinki mieszkającej samej, żyjącej za 900 zł emerytury w jakiejś zapadłej wsi, nie stać wydać kilkunastu % swoich dochodów na prywtanego lekarza (dojazd+wizyta).


Ban za któryś już taki wpis. Ten człowiek naprawdę nie zdaje sobie sprawy z tego, że obraża tę biedną babcię, o której pisze. Dla takich nie ma miejsca na tym forum.


----------



## Sasza

625 said:


> Ban za któryś już taki wpis. Ten człowiek naprawdę nie zdaje sobie sprawy z tego, że obraża tę biedną babcię, o której pisze. Dla takich nie ma miejsca na tym forum.


No bez jaj.


----------



## bartek76

625 said:


> Ban za któryś już taki wpis. Ten człowiek naprawdę nie zdaje sobie sprawy z tego, że obraża tę biedną babcię, o której pisze. Dla takich nie ma miejsca na tym forum.



Czym obrazil te biedna babcie?

Napisal prawde, kogos kto mieszka daleko od szosy i zyje za 900PLN nie stac na prywatnego lekarza, i napisal to w kontrze do biedy wywolanej alkoholizmem. A ze zrobil to niezrecznie? Przeciez sens wypowiedzi jest jasny.


----------



## mateusz.el

Post z babcią, to jeszcze był na poziomie, proponuję przejrzeć inne, poprzednie jego posty. Poziom wypowiedzi i kultury na zabójczym poziomie.


----------



## BlazD

Mimo wszystko prosiłbym o doprecyzowanie za co Kuniokun dostał karę (i to bana, a nie briga). Miał ostre poglądy, fakt, ale sobie nie przypominam tego zabójczego poziomu w jego postach.


----------



## rince1

Nieeeee no, ja rozumiem że podobrozmianowy kac i szukanie winnych w społecznych niewrażliwcach, ale bez przesady. Kuniokun pisze ostro, ale otwarte chamstwo zdarza mu się bardzo rzadko.

Ponadto bartek76 ma rację ewidentną co do sensu wypowiedzi. Więc srsly, trochę na polowanie na czarownice to wygląda.


----------



## Tomczyna

Zupełnie jakby nie można mu wlepić bana za multi do którego sam się przyznał, tylko wyciąga się powód stamtąd gdzie Joachim Loew nie sięga.


----------



## k%

przecież sam się podłożył z tym multi przy zwykłym brigu gdzie inni wytrzymują chwilę przerwy.

ej w ogóle to Zonc wiesz, że już nie jesteś rekordzistą w historii FPW w brigach i działaniu na nerwach- Koppel ma ich 19 i tak jak obiecywałem idzie zaraz do bana po pobiciu twojego rekordu bo ile można :troll:


----------



## BlazD

k% said:


> przecież sam się podłożył z tym multi przy zwykłym brigu gdzie inni wytrzymują chwilę przerwy.


Z multi rozumiem. Tylko że to było już po brigu za hm... ten post.

Zresztą Kuniokun miał briga, wczoraj rano nie miał nic i był aktywny, a dopiero po poście 625 tutaj nagle dostał bana. Nie po akcji "multikulti", ale wczoraj. Nie rozumiem tego, chyba że w grę wchodzi dodatkowy czynnik.


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Chodzi o poglądy 625, które delikatnie mówiąc są diametralnie różne od poglądów kuniokuna. Naprawdę trzeba uważać na wyrażanie swoich poglądów. Ja wobec tego bana od czapy wypisuję się z wątków ekonomicznych, bo poglądy kuniokuna są mi bliskie i nie chcę skończyć tak jak on za widzimisię moderatora.


----------



## 625

Kuniokun jawnie obrażał osoby biedne, wyzywając ich np. od alkoholików, _bo jak mieszkał w Łodzi, to w Łodzi wszyscy biedni to patologia alkoholowa_.


----------



## Tomczyna

Nie mydl oczu tylko napisz wprost że nie pasował do linii forum i tyle. Amitherei swego czasu też nie pasował i sprowokowano go do napisania nieprzyjemnych słów, za co go zbanowano, bodajże k% się tym wprost chwalił. Zew_2 też dostał wilczy bilet za nic. Tu przecież jest to samo, zdanie wyrwane z kontekstu, absolutnie nieobraźliwe i ban z kapelusza.


----------



## Sasza

625 said:


> Kuniokun jawnie obrażał osoby biedne, wyzywając ich np. od alkoholików, _bo jak mieszkał w Łodzi, to w Łodzi wszyscy biedni to patologia alkoholowa_.


Obrońca uciśnionych się znalazł cholera jasna. W Polsce większość biedy jest w ten czy inny sposób związana z patologią, Kuniokun nigdy nigdzie nie pisał, że wszyscy biedni to wóda, więc argument o biednej babci kupy się nie trzyma no ale co ja tam wiem.


----------



## BlazD

625 said:


> Kuniokun jawnie obrażał osoby biedne, wyzywając ich np. od alkoholików, _bo jak mieszkał w Łodzi, to w Łodzi wszyscy biedni to patologia alkoholowa_.


W tym wątku były raportowane dziesiątki znacznie mocniejszych wypowiedzi, które były po prostu usuwane i tyle. Bez żadnych konsekwencji lub z upomnieniem tylko. A Kuniokun za takie coś najpierw dostał miesięcznego briga, a potem bana.

Druga sprawa to niekonsekwencja, jak pisałem: najpierw dostaje miesięcznego briga, potem mu go odwieszacie, a tego samego dnia dajecie bana. Sam byłem adminem i wiem, że na takim dużym forum może dochodzić do nieporozumienia wśród modów, ale to trzeba jasno powiedzieć wprost. 

Aby nie było: ban za multi mogę zrozumieć (choć znam co najmniej 2 przypadki, że ktoś popełnił multikonto i nie został zbanowany), ale twoje tłumaczenie bana za przytoczony post mnie nie przekonuje.


----------



## drugastrona

625 said:


> Kuniokun jawnie obrażał osoby biedne, wyzywając ich np. od alkoholików, _bo jak mieszkał w Łodzi, to w Łodzi wszyscy biedni to patologia alkoholowa_.


Szczerze mówiąc, to nie przypominam sobie, by pisał "wszyscy biedni to patologia". Ale Ty wiesz lepiej, jak zawsze. Zresztą, jakoś bana nie dostają ci co piszą "przedsiębiorcy to złodzieje/wyzyskiwacze" albo przynajmniej "polscy przedsiębiorcy to złodzieje/wyzyskiwacze". A to przecież takie samo obrażanie.


----------



## el nino

625 said:


> Kuniokun jawnie obrażał osoby biedne, wyzywając ich np. od alkoholików, _bo jak mieszkał w Łodzi, to w Łodzi wszyscy biedni to patologia alkoholowa_.


Ale w który miejscu to napisał? W tym zacytowanym poście? Jeżeli tak, to jakieś piramidalne nieporozumienie, przecież nie napisał nic że wszystkie osoby biedne to pijacy, a reszta była stwierdzeniem faktu, który jest poparty badaniami, na który nie można się obrażać. :nuts:


----------



## Beck's

625 said:


> Kuniokun jawnie obrażał osoby biedne, wyzywając ich np. od alkoholików, _bo jak mieszkał w Łodzi, to w Łodzi wszyscy biedni to patologia alkoholowa_.


Przecież nikogo nie wyzywał. On tylko zestawił patologię z sytuacją starszej pani, która ma na tyle niskie świadczenia, że należy do biednych osób. Powiedz po prostu, że za nim nie przepadałeś i chciałeś się go pozbyć, tak będzie uczciwiej


----------



## 625

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=133434623&postcount=14496

czytajcie cytat.


----------



## el nino

625 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=133434623&postcount=14496
> 
> czytajcie cytat.


No ja właśnie czytam i czytam i jakoś nie widzę tam nic takiego, za co można byłoby dać bana, autentycznie. A już w szczególności nie widzę postawienia znaku równości pomiędzy biedną babciną z patologią. Wręcz przeciwnie - przecież stwierdza iż rozumie że baciny która zarabia 900zł nie stać na prywatną służbę zdrowia :nuts:


----------



## BlazD

el nino said:


> reszta była stwierdzeniem faktu, który jest poparty badaniami, na który nie można się obrażać. :nuts:


Jak widać można...



625 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=133434623&postcount=14496
> 
> czytajcie cytat.


Myślę, że ty jeszcze raz powinieneś go przeczytać. Mam bowiem wrażenie, że nie zrozumiałeś sensu tej wypowiedzi. Pozwolę sobie zmienić twoje wytłuszczenie na inne:


> *Zalezy o jakiej biedzie mówimy*. Jeżeli o niedojadaniu, braku mediów, skrajnie złych warunkach mieszkaniowych, to jest to *prawie wyłącznie* bieda alkoholowa.


Ale wchodzimy w czepianie się szczegółów, a meritum ucieka, więc jeszcze raz: za co Kuniokun dostał bana? Za tego posta? Serio?


----------



## drugastrona

625 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=133434623&postcount=14496
> 
> czytajcie cytat.


Nie ma tam absolutnie niczego, za co można by dać bana. Podanie statystyk to obrażanie?


----------



## demmat

Mi on ani ziębi ani grzeje, ale fakt faktem, że mimo mojej niezbyt częstej styczności z jego twórczością to zauważałem jego niechęć do biedoty, do której widocznie był uprzedzony. Druga sprawa jest taka, że duskutować z nim się w ogóle nie dało, bo miał swoje założenia (najczęściej niepoparte ani doświadczeniem ani faktami) i ni cholery nie było miejsca na ścieranie się poglądami, bo ze ścianą ciężko wygrać. 

Ale czy to powód do bana?


----------



## JGambolputty

Nawet jeśli cytat to jest nieprawda, to ban za głupotę/niedoinformowanie? Gdzie tam jest obrażanie kogokolwiek? Nie sprowadzajmy, proszę, poziomu forum do Tumblra czy innych miejsc gdzie królują "obrońcy sprawiedliwości społecznej", a przycisk "zablokuj" to podstawowa broń na osoby, które piszą inaczej. Brig (skoro to nie pierwszy raz) albo OPR słowny wystarczy, kto nie chce czytać daje ignore a ci co mają chęć wyprowadzają go z błędu - na tym polega forum...


----------



## LubiePiwo

Widzę, że temat banów wraca jak bumerang ;]


----------



## k%

BlazD said:


> Sam byłem adminem i wiem, że na takim dużym forum może dochodzić do nieporozumienia wśród modów, ale to trzeba jasno powiedzieć wprost.


Nie ma żadnych nieporozumień wśród modów, serio serio 

Beton :troll:


----------



## BlazD

k% said:


> Nie ma żadnych nieporozumień wśród modów, serio serio
> 
> Beton :troll:


Ja nie zakładam a priori, że są. Tylko że dla szeregowego usera takie zmiany kary (brig, nic, ban) są dziwne.


----------



## Beck's

Aha @Kuniokun (mam z nim kontakt na FB) prosił mnie bym to przekzał



> W poście, który napisałem, zostały chamsko wyciete ważne fragmenty w których właśnie pochylałem się nad tragedią biednych zapomnianych przez kolejne rządy, oczywiście zostały wycięte by pasowało do tezy, że gardzę biedą. Uzytkownik 625 bardzo nerwowo reaguje na wszelkie teksty o tym, że olbrzymia cześć biedy bierze się z alkoholizmu i innych uzależnień, które w Polsce dotycza ~5% ludzi i jeszcze większej ilości rodzin (liczba ta idealnie wpasowuje się w ilość osób żyjących w skrajnym ubóstwie), jest o tym masa raportów - nie jest to mój wymysł. W poscie który napisałem chciałem zwrócić uwagę właśnie na to, że pomoc idzie właśnie często do nich a nie do tych, którzy jej potrzebują, jak przytoczona babeczka.
> Tak czy inaczej nie zamierzam się dłużej udzielać na forum niezależnie od tego czy ban zostanie zamieniony na briga czy na cokolwiek innego. Po prostu nie zamierzam dyskutować na forum, gdzie moderator nie potrafi zrozumieć pisanego tekstu i dla którego troska o zapomnianych przez system biednych jest gardzeniem biednymi oraz w miejscu gdzie mój post został tak wycięty by wyglądał jak najbardziej kontrowersyjnie. Po prostu miejsce gdzie działa taki osobnik mi nie odpowiada i nie będę się tutaj udzielał.
> 
> Żegnam i szczególnie pozdrawiam osoby, które się za mną wstawiły. Było to dla mnie bardzo miłe.


----------



## bartek76

Beck's said:


> Aha @Kuniokun (mam z nim kontakt na FB) prosił mnie bym to przekzał


Przekaz ze my tez go pozdrawiamy i zeby az tak sie nie unosil honorem, gdyz bedziemy o jego powrót zabiegac. Jako jego fanowi ciezko mi sobie wyobrazic forum bez jego udzialu.


----------



## 625

Cały post:



kuniokun said:


> Raf124 said:
> 
> 
> 
> -żeby uniknąć przestępczości i rewolucji które biorą się z nadmiernego rozwarstwienia i "deprywacji" materialnej części społeczeństwa.
> 
> -żeby ich dzieci nie musiały żyć w biedzie. Jestem daleki od uważania, że należy zgotować dzieciom piekło życia w biedzie tylko dlatego, że ich rodzice są głupi/leniwi/pechowi...
> 
> 
> 
> Przynajmniej w Polsce, niemal cała patologia wiąże się z nadużywaniem alkoholu. Szczególnie dobrze to widać po statystykach, które wykazują, że osób żyjących w skrajnym ubóstwie jest mniej więcej tyle co rodzin z dużymi problemami alkoholowymi (około 5-6% społeczeństwa). Na pewno istnieje również bieda niezwiązana z alkoholizmem, zapewne najczęściej związana z uposledzeniem lub skrajną neizaradnością, ale jest to moim zdaniem niewielka część społeczeństwa. Tym ostatnim możnaby na parwdę *skutecznie *pomóc za niewielką część pieniędzy, która idzie na 500+ i wszelkie inne programy socjalne.
> 
> Nie możesz pojąć, że rodzinie alkoholików nie pomoga żadne socjale gdyż oni po prostu wszystko przepijają,a pomoc rzeczową sprzedają i też przepiją, a mieszkania socjalne, które posiadają zdewastują sprzedając metalowe elementy i też przepiją. Znany jest przypadek rodziny z Łodzi, która przepiła pareset tysięcy odszkodowanie od policji za zabicie syna (brał udział w burdzie i dostał przez pomyłkę zamiast z gumowe to z ostrej amunicji) w 2 miesiące, na ich koszt piła cała ulica. Tak na prawdę tym dzieciom nie da się skutecznie pomóc zostawiając ich z rodzicami. Jeszcze gorsze od braków materialnych jest spustoszenie umysłowe oraz pozostawienie w patologicznym środowisku. Do tego wiele w z tych dzieci ma FAS, dlatego większość dresów wydaje się być do siebie podobna.
> 
> Twoja naiwnośc wynika prawdopodobnie z tego, że całe życie rpzeżyłeś w cieplarnianych warunkach, w rodzinie klasy średniej, a może średniej wyższej, w dobrej okolicy. Ja żyłem w wielu miejscach, w tym, wtzw. łódzkim trójkącie bermudzkim i na parwdę znam setki przypadków biedy i prawie zawsze wiązała się ona z nadużywaniem alkoholu (rzadziej z narkotykami czy hazardem).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i nie jestem za rozdawaniem pieniędzy od tak. W pierwszej kolejności należy zapewniać pomoc instytucjonalną i warunkowe zasiłki.
> Pieniądze "za nic" (wg twojego rozumowania), należy dawać dopiero wtedy kiedy wyczerpie się wcześniejsze metody pomocy, oraz kiedy dana cześć populacji jest w sytuacji w której nie jest w stanie mimo starań osiągnąć dochodu zapewniającego jej życie na poziomie uznanym przez społeczeństwo za "godny".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A wiesz, że jak spytasz 100 osób na ulicy co to jest godne życie to dostaniesz 100 różnych odpowiedzi? Rzucasz sloganami.
> 
> 
> 
> Oczywiście jakiś % ludzi biednych to patologia, tyle, że bardzo krzywdząco w Polsce uważa się, że to ta patologia dominuje. Wg mnie nie, tyle, że patologia jest po prostu lepiej widoczna. Wielu biednych ludzi nie rzuca się w oczy na ulicy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Zalezy o jakiej biedzie mówimy. Jeżeli o niedojadaniu, braku mediów, skrajnie złych warunkach mieszkaniowych, to jest to prawie wyłącznie bieda alkoholowa. Jeżeli mówisz o bardzo skromnym, oszczędnym życiu (czasem z pomocą sąsiadów i bliskich), bez rozrywek innych niż TV czy spotkanie przy kawie z sąsiadem/rodziną, to jest to życie biedne, ale jednak ciągle godne. Mnie bardziej oburza np. polska służba zdrowia, która za kilkuset złotową składkę nie oferuje mi nawet godnego terminu wizyty u specjalisty. O ile mnie stać pójść prywatnie i odciążyć państwo o tyle babinki mieszkającej samej, żyjącej za 900 zł emerytury w jakiejś zapadłej wsi, nie stać wydać kilkunastu % swoich dochodów na prywtanego lekarza (dojazd+wizyta). Znam przypadki gdy takie osoby umierały, kompletnie unieruchomione w cierpieniach czekając na operacje wyznaczoną za 5-15 lat. To są prawdziwe dramaty, a nie to, że kogoś nie stać na dobrej jakości jedzenie czy kupić dzieciom trampolinę. Tymczasem miliardy są pompowane w alkoholową patologię.
> 
> 
> 
> dwiegruszki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Przecież wiesz doskonale że samorządność w Polsce to patologia... partykularne kółka wzajemnej adoracji i nienawiści. Do pływania wystarczy jej akwenik 30 % mieszkańców, złożony z tzw. "porządnych" obywateli... więc problemy socjalno-bytowe skrajnych grup 10 % są tak odległe, że jakby nie istniały.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A włądza centralna to już nie jest patologia? Wyobrażasz sobie scenariusz, że ludzie wybierają do władz lokalnych degeneratów, karierowiczów, złodziei, a do władz centralnych ludzi porządnych? Kto ma wporwadzić tne program socjalny skoro ludzie wybierają patologię?
Click to expand...


----------



## Gokufan

Szkoda, kolejny wieloletni użytkownik wycięty. Ja tam lubiłem czytać dyskusję w wątkach ekonomicznych w których się udzielał. Szkoda, że ta biedna babcia, w której obronie stanął admin nie była demokratką, wtedy można by napisać o wykopaniu dwumetrowego dołu dla niej.


----------



## Tomczyna

Sasza said:


> Serio Agusia wróciła? Czyli jak ktoś życzy mi śmierci i zamierza przekładać mnie warstwą wapna, a potem warstwą innych demokratów to jest spoko? Wow. Naprawdę, wow.


No bo przecież to taka dobra dziewczyna jest, zawsze dzień dobry mówi takie ładne schemaciki rysuje, multum osób podniosło wrzawę że ją wycięto, a że jej chodzi po głowie nadwiślańska Srebrenica? Oj tam, oj tam, każdy ma jakiegoś bzika, c'nie?


----------



## pmaciej7

potwo-or said:


> Czy mi się zdaje, czy ostatnio przywrócono pewną panią (miałem napisać damę, ale chyba jednak po tym co napiszę za chwile byłoby w kontraście), która mówiła coś o dwumetrowym dole, wapnie o osobach, które mają inne poglądy polityczne.
> 
> Czy ktoś mógłby mi w takim razie wyjaśnić dlaczego mówienie o zakopywaniu w dole z wapnem jest tylko na briga a powyższa wypowiedź na bana? Od razu powiem, że tam też była wielokrotna recydywa. Też było tolerowane pisanie z innego konta oraz po tym jak się doigrała (ku mojej uciesze - bo uważam, że tekst, o którym wspominam nie tylko nie przystoi temu forum, ale i powinna być penalizowana) bana po krótkim czasie została odbanowana.


Brig nie był ani za pisanie o dole z wapnem (bo to w ogóle nie moja działka), ani za multikonto (o czym do tej pory nie wiedziałem).


----------



## potwo-or

^^ Brig był za to. Ty dałeś kolejnego bana/briga półrocznego za umieszczenie treści politycznej na schemacie. 

A o multikoncie to sama zainteresowana chwaliła się w wątku, w którym dostała briga, że korzystając z uprzejmości innego usera sobie swobodnie pisze.


michalzbrzezin said:


> Witajcie!
> Tu Agusia.
> Dzięki Michałowi - to się nazywa zaufanie! , możecie spokojnie popatrzeć na postępy zielonego...
> Robi się coraz ładniej. Tuszyn niestety wrócił do stanu wcześniejszego (błąd w komunikacji).
> Pozdrawiam serdecznie. :wave:


Ponownie wnoszę o wyjaśnienie sytuacji i ustanowienie czytelnych zasad.


----------



## Beck's

Gokufan said:


> Szkoda, kolejny wieloletni użytkownik wycięty. Ja tam lubiłem czytać dyskusję w wątkach ekonomicznych w których się udzielał. Szkoda, że ta biedna babcia, w której obronie stanął admin nie była demokratką, wtedy można by napisać o wykopaniu dwumetrowego dołu dla niej.


Nawet jeśli zdarzy się cud i go odbanują to sam @Kuniokun się obraził i już tu nie będzie zaglądał. Szkoda...


----------



## zajf

^^ To jakiś żart. Miałem Mam z @Kuniokun zakład o butelkę wiskey w sprawie PKB Chin.


----------



## Gatsby

Beck's said:


> Nawet jeśli zdarzy się *cud i go odbanują t*o sam @Kuniokun się obraził i już tu nie będzie zaglądał. Szkoda...


nie będzie kapitulacji:troll:


----------



## harpun

625 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=133434623&postcount=14496
> 
> czytajcie cytat.


Proszę o więcej takich cytatów, aż miło się czyta.. (pisane mądrze i odpowiedzialnie)


----------



## kaktus

No żarty, kolejny ban za poglądy dla wieloletniego użytkownika na tym forum, to smutne co tu się dzieje. Tym bardziej, że za sprawą admina. 625, co Ty z tego forum robisz?


----------



## Agusia

Przypadkowo trafiłam tutaj w dniu dzisiejszym, a tu rozkmina o mnie na całego...
Boże...

Pofatygowałam się i poszukałam w archiwum tego wpisu... gdyż co jakiś czas ktoś obwołuje mnie jakimś sadystycznym mordercą...
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=129461502&postcount=195037
Dokładnie:


> Originally Posted by Offspring View Post
> _Obawiam się, że w tym właśnie tkwi cały problem. Wielu ludzi nie chciało bezkrwawej zmiany ustroju, chcieli poczuć smak krwi komunistów, bez względu na cenę. I od ćwierćwiecza nie mogą zdzierżyć, że pozbawiono ich tej przyjemności._


_Tak, tak właśnie tak.
Będąc wówczas w szkole podstawowej marzyłam o widoku krwi komunistów, a moim hasłem przewodnim było powiedzenie, że komunizm wyginie, gdy będzie warstwowy, czyli warstwa komunistów, warstwa ziemi, warstwa komunistów, warstwa ziemi..._

Czy naprawdę tak trudno było zauważyć ironię w tym wpisie? Zwłaszcza w odniesieniu do _wapirowatego_ wpisu kolegi Offspringa. Na tak głupi tekst o krwi komunistów (zwłaszcza, że było to w kontekście rozliczeń po upadku komuny), mój mógł być tylko taki.

Potem sytuacja była na tyle dynamiczna, że oczywiście nikogo nie obchodziło sprawdzenie jak było naprawdę. Do tego już się przyzwyczaiłam.

Proszę modów, pomimo innych poglądów, aby ten tekst dotarł "pod strzechy", bo na razie co jakiś czas ktoś wyjeżdża z tekstem o mordowaniu, choćby ostatni o nadwiślańskiej Srebrenicy. 
Z góry dziękuję.


----------



## mateusz.el

Darujmy sobie dzisiaj wyciąganie postów sprzed roku.


----------



## bartek76

I w nawiązaniu do tematu, ponawiam apel do 625 w sprawie kuniokuna...


----------



## Sasza

Agusia, to nie byl ten post. Ten od ktorego sie zaczelo, byl bodajze w PHP i dawno juz polecial w kosmos


----------



## bartek76

Panowie (i panie) nie lajkować, tylko postować, byle kulturalnie i bez wycieczek ad personam. Tylko ten kto nic nie robi nie popełnia błędów, popełnił je kuniokun, popełnił je też admin, ważne żeby potrafić wyciągnąć z nich wnioski.


----------



## Gatsby

^^w Polsce nie ma tradycji przyznawania się do błędów.


----------



## bartek76

W Anglii również nie, ale pod naciskiem okoliczności wyciąga się z nich wnioski.


----------



## lMl

Również wnioskuję o odbanowanie koniokuna. Dyskusja polega na starciu różnych poglądów a nie poklepywaniu się po pleckach.


----------



## michael_siberia

Bartas znowu odpoczywa?


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Ano.


----------



## cc1

O, kolega @Koppel zbanowany?


----------



## 625

cc1 said:


> O, kolega @Koppel zbanowany?


Zebrało się.


----------



## chauffeur

Koppexit.


----------



## BlazD

W jego przypadku to raczej nikt nie będzie protestował.


----------



## dkzg

A ile odpoczniemy od niego?


----------



## LubiePiwo

To ja mam 2 pytania. Za co w ogóle dostał tego bana? Druga sprawa: pamiętam, że sporo udzielał się w wątkach ekonomiczno-imigracyjnych, jakie on miał poglądy? Bo nie pamiętam czy się ze mną zgadzał czy nie, kojarzę coś tylko, że był dość wyrazistą postacią


----------



## dafus

Nie do końca wiadomo jakie miał poglądy bo głownie trollowal negując poglądy innych.


----------



## 625

Popoy100 aka Kresek aka Lolcyn aka Koppel banned


----------



## Jakub Warszauer

625 said:


> Popoy100 aka Kresek aka Lolcyn aka Koppel banned


Tak po prostu się podłożył?


----------



## k%

nie, rekord forum i 19 brigów nie wystarczy.


----------



## chauffeur

Pod dzisiejszym banerem wyrosły takie chwasty:


> *AlexDemens* 5 from St.-Petersburg, Russia. for our slaves





> *Unregistered* А lot of Ukrainian womens wors there as prostitutes in this city! 5!!!





> *Martin_75* А lot of Ukrainian womens wors there as prostitutes in this city! 5!!!


Proszę...


----------



## pmaciej7

:wave:


----------



## evertonfans2012

Proszę o interwencję w sprawie tej insynuacji. Wypowiadanie się w taki sposób nie przystoi użytkownikom naszego forum. 



Tollaneer said:


> Może Griffin wiedział komu *dać w łapę*. Urzędnikowi od MPZP tu, działaczowi MJN tam...


Dziękuję


----------



## Gatsby

Zdanie "Griffin wiedział kogo skorumpować" nie naruszałoby poczucia dobrego smaku charakterystycznego dla tego forum?


----------



## chauffeur

To nie jest kwestia dobrego smaku, tylko faktów. Czy autor wypowiedzi ma dowody, że dany, wymieniony z nazwy podmiot faktycznie "dał w łapę", czyli popełnił przestępstwo?


----------



## Morganos

> PiotrG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Przecież ten brexit i cała kampania z nim związana to jeden wielki medialno-polityczny zabieg, żeby ośmielić najgorsze ścierwo w narodzie i dać im poczucie, że to oni mają rację. Wypisz wymaluj to samo co zrobił PiS w Polsce.
Click to expand...

Wątek o Unii Europejskiej. Ja rozumiem emocje ale bez przesady hno:


----------



## KaeS

I nastał weekend i mamy kolejne wcielenie białoruskiego :troll: tym razem jako LifenewsLifenews. 
A tu min jego wypociny do usunięcia - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=133840056&postcount=21006


----------



## KaeS

A tu kolejne wcielenie białoruskiego trola, gdzie na jordańskim SSC nazbierał już 10 postów, aby za chwilę zaatakować - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1286906

zbanowany. AA


----------



## Bastian.

Coś ostatnio rzadko nowe konta zakłada, czyżby się mu zaczynała nudzić ta zabawa?. A może kończą mu się kombinacje liter i cyfr do kont mejlowych i przez to nie ma jak masowo zakładać kont na ssc?.


----------



## KaeS

^^ Oto i jest: Kinetiinet i do ignorowanych jako następny eksponat do kolekcji 

No i wyczyścić po nim tego gówna trochę trzeba...


----------



## chauffeur

Zdenominowany.


----------



## Beck's

^^Tak, tylko, że Białoruś ma dopiero 3cią denominację, a on?


----------



## KaeS

Oto moja kolekcja składająca się z 95 białoruskich trollowych nicków. Myślę, że ów chory na psychice Białorusin natrzaskał ich zdrowo ponad setkę.
Nick na czerwono bije wszystkie na głowę jaki mógł ów troll wymyślić 



O już i jest 96 - Jompanoteret i do kolekcji ignorowanych


----------



## k%

ja nie wiem jak to działa, ubiłem dobrze ponad połowę tych kont, wyraźnie go prowokowałem różnymi ciekawymi linkami, a on dalej przerabia tylko nicki innych użytkowników i moderatorów, ale nie mnie 

życie jest nie sprawiedliwe... nawet fejmu się nie da do*ebać


----------



## Bastian.

Ale coś go ruszyło bo już nie pisał jaka to Białoruś wspaniała, rozwijają się firmy, prowadzone są badania, przychodzą zagraniczni inwestorzy, tylko od razu napisał że Białoruś jest cudowna a Polsza jest do dupy.


----------



## Sasza

Wow, zasłużyłem sobie na spam na profilu od tego trolla, jest fejm.


----------



## michael_siberia

Chyba wrócił z urlopu z nową energią do trollowania.


----------



## pmaciej7

k% said:


> przerabia tylko nicki innych użytkowników i moderatorów, ale nie mnie


No ale co, miałby się nazwać _trzyipółpromila_? Przecież w Polsce to na nikim nie zrobiłoby wrażenia.


----------



## Beck's

Nasz kolega Białorusin Wrócił:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=133957737&postcount=238705

:banana:


----------



## Bastian.

A owszem. Był tak miły poinformować o tym w visitor messages. Ale już na spokojnie. Teksty z Polszą to jednorazowy wyskok czy wahania nastroju?.


----------



## michael_siberia

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1545812&page=1360

19Dako20 najwyraźniej potrzebuje dłuższego odpoczynku za swoje trollowanie.


----------



## Janek

Od dawna.


----------



## Zegarkowy

mateusz.el said:


> ^^
> Posprzątane
> 
> *orel2016 *- Ban 10 dni
> jktymrf - Ban 3 dni


...i troll znowu przylazł w ten sam sposób  http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=133978428&postcount=68734


----------



## mateusz.el

Zegarkowy said:


> ...i troll znowu przylazł w ten sam sposób  http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=133978428&postcount=68734


Póki co usuwam post, jak coś jeszcze odwali, to inaczej się zadziała.


----------



## harpun

michael_siberia said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1545812&page=1360
> 
> 19Dako20 najwyraźniej potrzebuje dłuższego odpoczynku za swoje trollowanie.


Nie trolluje, tylko żywo reaguje, więcej wyrozumiałości


----------



## odyseush

Proszę o zajęcie się użytkownikiem Kaes, poziom agresji w jego wypowiedziach w wątku białoruskim, a zwłaszcza wielkokrotnie już do mojej osoby jest przekraczający jakiekolwiek standardy i obawiam się iż ten użytkownik czuje się już zupełnie bezkarny, mimo wcześniejszego briga. Próbka: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=134007245&postcount=21140

Jakiś czas temu wklejał również wulgarne memy w tym samym wątku w odniesieniu do mojej osoby, przyczynił się wydatnie do odejścia wielu użytkowników z Białorusi, zamienił ten wątek w monolog, którego nie da się czytać. Może jednak ban? 

To on również doprowadził do eskalacji napięcia do tego stopnia że teraz moderacja ma do czynienia z tkzw. trollem z Białorusi, który jak pamiętam pisał początkowo w miare kulturalnie i bardzo dobrą polszczyzną. Dopiero po wulgarnych zaczepkach ze strony Kaesa dał się sprowokować i został zbrigowany, co doprowadziło do eskalacji, z którą macie dziś do czynienia. 

Skoro ta osoba jest tak konfliktowa to może jednak dla dobra dyskusji i oczyszczenia atmosfery możnaby podjąć bardziej radykalną akcję? Przecież on całe swoje forumowe życie koncentruje na jednym wątku i jednej, agresywnej w nim narracji. Jeżeli to nie jest definicja trollingu to ja nie wiem co nią jest.


----------



## chauffeur

Ale o tym, że "twoja osoba" uparcie trolluje w w/w wątku już nie wspomnisz?


----------



## odyseush

chauffeur said:


> Ale o tym, że "twoja osoba" uparcie trolluje w w/w wątku już nie wspomnisz?


Jak trolluje? Przykłady. Że czasami dam się sprowokować i odpowiem na zaczepkę (raz na rok), przecież ja tam żeby nie kopać się z przysłowiowym koniem praktycznie nie wchodzę. 

No co ja miałem napisać teraz gdy od strony toczy się dyskusja że uprawiać warzywa w mieście to 'wieśniactwo' i 'Białoruś' ( w smutnym znaczeniu tego słowa używanym w Polsce ). No właśnie że nie wieśniactwo tylko progres, tylko że prawdziwi prowincjusze jeszcze o tym nie wiedzą... śmieszne mi się to wydało więc napisałem z przekąsem, że przecież dziś tak się robi na całym świecie i wkleiłem link do galerii google na hasło 'urban farming', ale żeby od razu tak chamsko odpowiadać?

I jak napisałem to nie pierwszy raz, kiedy ten człowiek wprowadza bardzo toksyczną atmosferę. A Ty kolego, niestety, jesteś jego wiernym klakierem (wystarczy popatrzyć na wasz niepisany like scheme), więc sorry nie możesz być obiektywną stroną sporu.

I jeszcze jedno chciałem dodać, i proszę moderację o wzięcie pod uwagę, można sobie powiedzieć ot spór osobisty, pokłócili się jakieś tam animozje, jeżeli sprzeczamy się w niewybredny sposób o kolor rynien, kształt dachów czy dostawcę tramwajów. Ale gdy w grę wchodzą relacje między narodami, ludźmi innej wiary, etniki i jest przyzwolenie na takie chamstwo i próby dominacji jednych nad drugimi to zawsze zostawia bardzo toksyczne ślady i bardzo wielki niesmak. Na Podlasiu żyje wielu polskich Białorusinów, to jest jedna z największych odrębnych grup etnicznych w naszym kraju. Nie może być tak że o tych relacjach rozmawia się w takim tonie jaki wprowadza ten użytkownik, przeganiający wszystkich o innych poglądach z tego wątku. Przypominam, że był to jedyny wątek międzynarodowy z taką liczbą użytkowników z zagranicy, piszących po polsku. Był.


----------



## chauffeur

odyseush said:


> Jak trolluje? Przykłady.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=131823937&highlight=#post131823937
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=815188&page=1040



> Że czasami dam się sprowokować i odpowiem na zaczepkę (raz na rok), przecież ja tam żeby nie kopać się z przysłowiowym koniem praktycznie nie wchodzę.


Podobnie mógłby napisać KaeS, który też czasem daje się sprowokować trollowi.



> ale żeby od razu tak chamsko odpowiadać?


VV


odyseush said:


> Hoho, tytan intelektu się odezwał.


Oto użytkownik, który zarzuca innym chamstwo...


----------



## odyseush

Wszystko to były odpowiedzi, tak jak pisałem .

a tytan intelektu padło na Kaesowe



KaeS said:


> skończyłeś już? jeśli tak to zazwyczaj spuszcza się po sobie wodę, a jeśli nie to się wypróżniaj dalej, poczekamy aż skończysz


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=131822924&postcount=19984

Wychodzi na to że pogrążasz kolegę zeznaniami. I dzięki za archeologię bo nie chciało mi się na razie szukać. 

Poza tym przestań adwokacić bo nie jesteś obiektwyny, a to że klakierów poglądów Kaesa, jest co najmniej kilku w tym wątku widać po standardowych zestawach lajków które za każdy mniej lub bardziej (niestety z reguły mniej) ogarnięty post sobie rozdajecie. 

Niestety, co widać obecnie na świecie, wspólna nienawiść to silne spoiwo.


----------



## KaeS

Białoruski troll znów nadaje. Tym razem jako Kaniskak.


----------



## takisobiektoś

A tu śmieci które rozpowszechnia.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=134008605&postcount=95193
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=134008642&postcount=18553
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=134008632&postcount=40303


----------



## mateusz.el

^^ Już sprzątam.
Nawet podłożył się w publicznej i prywatnej wiadomości


----------



## PiotrG

Dostałem też PW od niego :lol:

P.S. Jaki awans zaliczyłem :crazy:


----------



## michael_siberia

Mi też zasrał i PM, i VM.


----------



## Hipolit

michael_siberia said:


> Mi też zasrał i PM, i VM.


Potwierdzam, też dostałem.


----------



## rince1

^^ Ja tam już się nie chwalę


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Ja zdobyłem 2 PM od przygłupa tak bronionego przez @Oduseusha

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Kolego Odyseush, pojawiasz się bardzo rzadko na forum, na ogół tylko wtedy kiedy mowa o Rosji lub sprawach dotyczących Rosjan. Kiedy ktoś pisze negatywnie o tym kraju lub częściej kiedy Tobie się wydaje, że tak się dzieje. Wtedy skaczesz do gardła i kończy się to, w najlepszym razie, zarzutem rusofobii. Dość ciekawe zjawisko jak na faceta mieszkającego w UK. Jak dla mnie ewidentnie trolujesz i nie zmienia tego fakt, że czasami piszesz rozsądnie w PHP. Jam Ci nie wróg. Stwierdzam fakty, obserwując Twoją działalność od długiego czasu. Co do Twojej opinii o Kaesie to powiem, że nie dziwię się jego, rzadkim na szczęście, wkurwom po tym co od lat go spotyka w wątku białoruskim. Proponuję żebyś w dowolnie wybranym wątku zrobił tyle ciekawego, często pięknego, czasami kontrowersyjnego, co on. Zaakceptuj wyzwanie i do roboty. Pokaż na co Cię stać.


----------



## mateusz.el

Już się nie chwalcie kto co dostał, bo nie macie czym.


----------



## KaeS

O co tu chodzi? - مشاهدة مباراه فرنسا والبرتغال 10-7-2016 بث مباشر fra 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=134013292#post134013292
Istny trolling


----------



## mateusz.el

KaeS said:


> O co tu chodzi? - مشاهدة مباراه فرنسا والبرتغال 10-7-2016 بث مباشر fra
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=134013292#post134013292
> Istny trolling


Usunięty razem ze swoimi śmieciami.


----------



## Turqs

Robi w każdym profilu chyba.


----------



## Łosiu

Wcielenie trolla o nicku Ipiutak jak najszybciej do wywalenia. Smrodzi systematycznie w wątku o Euro 2016.


----------



## ixs

PiotrG said:


> Dostałem też PW od niego :lol:
> 
> P.S. Jaki awans zaliczyłem :crazy:


jakby co to popieram Twoja kandydature


----------



## PiotrG

Won't happen, because I'm not cherry anymore.
---
o cholera, nie ten tryb mi się załączył. W każdym razie, nie w tym życiu. Dwa razy na brigu byłem.


----------



## Ogg

U mnie bez PMki ale jest też tu:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=134014769&postcount=95206

i tu

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=134014760&postcount=60183

i tu

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=134015072&postcount=2868


----------



## zbieraj

Prosiłbym by mi ściągnąć jego wiadomość z profilu


----------



## ReefGear

zbieraj said:


> Prosiłbym by mi ściągnąć jego wiadomość z profilu


Na przyszłość: User CP -> Edit Options -> odznaczyć Enable Visitor Messaging.


----------



## Hipolit

ReefGear said:


> Na przyszłość: User CP -> Edit Options -> odznaczyć Enable Visitor Messaging.


Bóg Ci Zapłać, Dobry Człowieku.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Czo ten radziecki troll to ja nawet nie.


----------



## odyseush

Ok, czyli Kaes może pisać teksty spod budki z piwem i obrażać ludzi, a w najgorszym wypadku jego post zostanie skasowany (i przy okazji post bez chamskich zwrotów który go tak strasznie sprowokował - bo nb udowodnił jak bezsensowne rzeczy nie po raz pierwszy plecie byle tylko dopiec innym). 

To forum niestety stało się już dawno bardzo smutnym i pełnym niesprawiedliwości miejscem. A potem ci bardziej inteligentni użytkownicy się zbierają i płaczą w innych wątkach jak to chama trzeba nazywać chamem by odebrać siłę w internecie poglądom skrajnym. Tylko, że jedyne co umiecie to właśnie ponarzekać w grupce wzajemnej adoracji. A jak przychodzi do prawdziwego kopania się z koniem okutym w głupotę, uprzedzenia i zabobony to po cichu patrzycie z bezpiecznych pozycji.

Przestało mi w tym momencie kompletnie zależeć na poziomie dyskusji na tym forum, bawcie się dalej sami, wykuwajcie jedną opinię i wierzcie w jedne ideały - bo po co się denerwować i wychylać, tak jest milej i przyjemniej, a przecież o to w życiu chodzi.


----------



## Asinus

bartek76 said:


> No to czy mozna zewa, kuniokuna i pewnie jeszcze z paru innych odbanowac na probe?
> Taka amnestia z okazji SDM


Petycje ślijcie do 625.


----------



## Beck's

Nie wiem czy @625 sie ugnie, juz nie raz go przekonywalismy by ulaskawil @Kuniokuna, ale nic (a "troche" go nam brakuje.


----------



## michael_siberia

625 potrafi czasem karać nawet za granicą  Musiałby mieć wyjątkowo dobry dzień, aby przywrócić Kuniokuna.

ixs, witamy ponownie!


----------



## dkzg

Przepraszam, że pytam, ale chyba nie znam forumowej hierarchii tak dobrze. 625 jest modem nad polskimi modami? Czy jak?

Ixs dobrze, że szybko wróciłeś, na pw odpowiem jutro  Pozdrawiam


----------



## Asinus

ixs said:


> Asinusie... OralB sie zlitowal... rozciagajac promocje wez moze odbriguj i druga strone sporu zeby nie bylo kwasow... kazdy pewnie jakies tam wnioski wyciagnal.
> (sorry ze tu smiece, PM-knalbym, ale mi sie wyslac nie chce)


OK, SouthNH, eland1 - odbrigowani.


----------



## Tomczyna

Delfin jest odbanowany, po prostu go z nami nie ma


----------



## michael_siberia

dkzg said:


> Przepraszam, że pytam, ale chyba nie znam forumowej hierarchii tak dobrze. 625 jest modem nad polskimi modami? Czy jak?


625 to admin. Tu jest lista wszystkich "funkcyjnych" na forum (modzi, supermodzi i admini):
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showgroups.php

Jest tam też podział na grupy i 625 jest w grupie 8 adminów całego forum.


----------



## demmat

Czym są supermoderatorzy? Mają więcej albo mniej władzy niż moderatorzy?


----------



## michael_siberia

Więcej. O ile - nie pamiętam.


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Watek ukraiński. Pozwolę sobie zacytować całość bo może ktoś będzie w stanie wyjaśnić o co kaman? Ja ni chu chu ni fersztejn 



> M
> M NN
> M
> .
> Km mm.
> Mm
> 
> .
> M
> .
> M
> 
> B
> 
> 
> Mm l
> 
> 
> 
> Mm
> .mm m?m mm
> M
> Mm
> M
> 
> .n
> MB
> M. M
> Mnie. N
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mm
> 
> 
> MB
> MB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MB
> M
> 
> Mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> N.
> 
> 
> N
> M
> Mnie
> 
> Nv
> 
> 
> 
> Na em
> .
> P
> 
> .
> 
> N
> 
> B MB
> MB
> 
> 
> 
> L
> 
> .
> 
> B
> L n
> MB
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bm bb. V
> B
> 
> L..
> B.
> MB mm m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V. bm. M. m...
> 
> N.
> M
> .
> 
> 
> 
> .
> N
> . Nb.??n
> ..
> 
> .
> ?n
> M.
> ..?
> Mm..!
> Mm.
> __________________


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=134387851&postcount=68838


----------



## koszatek

Kot na klawiaturze?


----------



## Stewie_G

Don Vito KurDeBalanz said:


> Watek ukraiński. Pozwolę sobie zacytować całość bo może ktoś będzie w stanie wyjaśnić o co kaman? Ja ni chu chu ni fersztejn
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=134387851&postcount=68838


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

^^
^^ Aha, a na koniec kliknął submit. Że też na to sam nie wpadłem


----------



## 625

Hucuł!!!


----------



## Hipolit

625 said:


> Hucuł!!!


Ich weiss nicht!


----------



## bartek76

@ _625

_Czy sa jakies widoki na pozytwne ustosunkowanie sie do prosby o amnestie z okazji SDM?


----------



## bloniaq_s8

sdm ot powód do amnestii :nuts:


----------



## koszatek

Jak ktoś nie chce, może nie korzystać.


----------



## 625

Kuniokun, zew_2 odbanowani. :cheers:


----------



## michael_siberia

Pytanie tylko, czy zew pamięta hasło na forum.


----------



## Tomczyna

No co ty  Obiecałem go więcej nie podpiertentego


----------



## matfiz1

Że tak spytam skromnie... za co ixs dostał briga ?


----------



## Corrny

Ixs niepokorny jak Stachursky.


----------



## Raf124

ixs said:


> Generalnie to lepiej juz do tego nie wracac
> Poczytaj se w tym watku o przypadku Kuniokuna w okolicach 2 polowy czerwca, a o zew-ie ~ 1 stycznia 2015, czy pare dni wstecz.


Spojrzałem na dyskusje o kuniokunowym banie i dla mnie to nie zrozumiałe za co on dostał tego bana. Przecież jego wypowiedzi może i kontrowersyjne to nie były w ogóle obraźliwe.
Ale z dawnych czasów pamiętam, że 625 mi kiedyś groził banem za zbyt ostrą wypowiedź o alkoholowej patologii (znacznie ostrzejszej niż to kuniokuna) .


----------



## Bastian.

Takie pytanie, czy partyzantka i krystiand są znowu zbanowani?. Czy może się obrazili i opuścili forum?.


----------



## michael_siberia

Partyzantce ban się skończył, ale od tamtej pory nie napisała żadnego posta.


----------



## Sasza

michael_siberia said:


> Partyzantce ban się skończył, ale od tamtej pory nie napisała żadnego posta.


Jak ją hejtuje za poglądy/przemyślenia/zachowanie na forum to i tak był to ważny element forum. Tak jak i wszystkie zbanowane trolle, trochę tu się robi powoli przaśno i poprawnie za bardzo


----------



## BlazD

Haplogrup n-ty raz:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1290995


----------



## matfiz1

Mamy białoruskiego trolla na PHP, więc prosimy adminów o


----------



## el nino

Dla zbierających ścięte głowy: CzekaNaOdbanowanie


----------



## KaeS

i posprzątanie po nim tutaj - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=134499180&postcount=21327


----------



## pmaciej7

Białorusin powinien wiedzieć, że Czeka nigdy nikogo nie odbanowało :|


----------



## wik

BlazD said:


> Z całym szacunkiem, ale po przeczytaniu całości wypowiedzi jeszcze bardziej utwierdziłem się w przekonaniu, że brig za tego posta to co najmniej nieporozumienie. O banie już nie wspomnę.


Tak jak poglądy (o ile to nie za duże słowo) autora nie są mi bliskie, to ban jest zupełnie nie na miejscu na tle tego, co się tutaj publikuje. Na tej zasadzie powinna wylecieć masa postów o imigrantach, wraz z autorami. 

Wątek o Rosji też, delikatnie mówiąc, poziomem nie grzeszy


----------



## bananed

Bastian. said:


> Takie pytanie, czy partyzantka i krystiand są znowu zbanowani?. Czy może się obrazili i opuścili forum?.


Krystiand ostatnio pojawił się na forum w innym wcieleniu



michael_siberia said:


> Partyzantce ban się skończył, ale od tamtej pory nie napisała żadnego posta.


To jest akurat jest z korzyścią dla wszystkich.


----------



## Bastian.

Odkąd partyzantki z nami nie ma w wątkach bydgosko-toruńskich chyba jest spokój bo nikt ze skargami nie przychodzi. Więc jej brak to duży plus. No chyba że się tam teraz mało kto udziela i stąd ta cisza w księgach.


----------



## michael_siberia

Przede wszystkim nie ma zdjęć od krystianda.


----------



## nikmin

Sasza said:


> Jak ją hejtuje za poglądy/przemyślenia/zachowanie na forum to i tak był to ważny element forum. Tak jak i wszystkie zbanowane trolle, trochę tu się robi powoli przaśno i poprawnie za bardzo


Wpadala, zeby do kogos/czegos sie przy#@%^lic.


----------



## michael_siberia

znowu...


----------



## Muczi

^^ To się nadaje do czas na śmiech


----------



## Bastian.

Raczej na forum lekarzy i pacjentów, do działu o chorobach psychicznych.


----------



## lulek89

^^ To ja z tym samym w innym wątku:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=134764629#post134764629


----------



## matfiz1

Znowu ten idiota

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=134764644&postcount=243002


----------



## chauffeur

Proszę...
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=134785858&postcount=3511
Ten i pozostałe.


----------



## mateusz.el

chauffeur said:


> Proszę...
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=134785858&postcount=3511
> Ten i pozostałe.


okupant - 3 dni
Cała głupia dyskusja wykasowana.


----------



## Beck's

Przybylem, zobaczylem, trolla z siebie zrobilem:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=134809393&postcount=21543

:crazy:


----------



## mateusz.el

RobertWellingborough said:


> szykuje sie Torun - Smolensk 7xtyg:banana:
> TU134 z Maciarewczem jako kapitanem
> Pod marka RYDZYK FLY


5 dni


----------



## KaeS

Rumpuru czyli białoruski Czukcza czai się i czeka na patron od CzeKa


----------



## KaeS

A teraz nasz Czukcza to Laulaud i jak zwykle na początku nie do końca zalogowany.

_usunięty - m.el_


----------



## Bastian.

To musi być jakiś KGBowski szpion i troll skoro jeszcze go do łagru nie zesłali za te bzdury ośmieszające Białoruś.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=135014593&postcount=27524

:spam:


----------



## lenin

tak spytam z ciekawości??bo koniokun powrócił...a jaka jest szansa na reinkarnację Jakuba Polewskiego??..tak pytam , w szczególności Betona??

prosiłbym o podanie % prawdopodobieństwa


----------



## takisobiektoś

Można prosić kogoś z miotełką  

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=135014607&postcount=42965


----------



## Gokufan

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=400029&page=542
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1203713&page=279
i tutaj


----------



## mateusz.el

@peterski- 5 dni za nazwanie premier pasztetową


----------



## Juzer Nejm

kg97 said:


> Skurwysyński naród. Coraz bardziej zaczynam mnie to boleć, że urodziłem się w tym zacofanym, podłym, faszystowskim kraju.


To już któryś raz pisze ojkofobiczny komentarz.


----------



## el nino

^^A użytkownika PiłsudskiJ też trzeba wysłać na urlop, gdyż w którymś wątku napisał: 


> Naród wspaniały, tylko ludzie kurwy


----------



## ixs

Juzer Nejm said:


> To już któryś raz pisze ojkofobiczny komentarz.


php to troche odrebny byt... no i nie tutaj sie zglasza.


----------



## Juzer Nejm

A gdzie niby?


----------



## Beck's

^^Do @Talkingheada oraz do K%. Zreszta nie ma i tak co sie wysilac, to specyficzny watek, gadzie to wiele rzeczy niedozwolonych na na naszym forum, jest wlasnie tam dozwolonych.


----------



## ixs

Juzer Nejm said:


> A gdzie niby?


w ogole, masz 60 postow... a taki wyrywny jestes, ze bedziesz na skargi latal bo w php cos tam pisza?


----------



## PiotrG

PHP moderują *k%* oraz *talkinghead*.


----------



## kaktus

ixs said:


> w ogole, masz 60 postow... a taki wyrywny jestes, ze bedziesz na skargi latal bo w php cos tam pisza?


No dobra, to ja mam postów więcej i też mi się teksty tego małolata nie podobają, jak chce sobie pisać taki odezwy to niech sobie bloga założy. Śmieszy za to, że wam takie teksty w ogóle nie przeszkadzają, bo gość pluje w dobrą stronę to i oko można przymknąć. Za coś takiego to ban na długi czas i to nie ważne czy w PHP czy poza nim, są chyba jakieś granice plucia na kraj w którym żyjemy?


----------



## general-electric

PiotrG said:


> PHP moderują *k%* oraz *talkinghead*.


A także - *Luki SL - *ale zdaje się, że przede wszystkim moderuje chyba tylko moje posty. 
Ale nie będę więcej narzekać - bo o dziwo, wciąż jeszcze mogę Was czytać.


----------



## ixs

kaktus said:


> No dobra, to ja mam postów więcej i też mi się teksty tego małolata nie podobają, jak chce sobie pisać taki odezwy to niech sobie bloga założy. Śmieszy za to, że wam takie teksty w ogóle nie przeszkadzają, bo gość pluje w dobrą stronę to i oko można przymknąć. Za coś takiego to ban na długi czas i to nie ważne czy w PHP czy poza nim, są chyba jakieś granice plucia na kraj w którym żyjemy?


A 'kraj' ma jakies granice w tym co wyrabia...? trudno sie 'mlodemu' dziwic gdy mlody widzi, ze mu perspektywy w oczach znikaja, a jego kraj przerabiany jest w Bialorus... no ale pewnie... morda w kubel i niech wyjedzie jak sie nie podoba.


----------



## Janek

general-electric said:


> A także - *Luki SL - *ale zdaje się, że przede wszystkim moderuje chyba tylko moje posty.
> Ale nie będę więcej narzekać - bo o dziwo, wciąż jeszcze mogę Was czytać.


Ty to nawet nie masz postów, żeby pisac w "Klub forum", nie mówiąc o PHP. Kolejny :lol:


----------



## general-electric

Janek said:


> Ty to nawet nie masz postów, żeby pisac w "Klub forum", nie mówiąc o PHP. Kolejny :lol:


Nie wszyscy bawią się w sztuczne nabijanie licznika postów, jak niektórzy mają w zwyczaju.


----------



## Beck's

ixs said:


> A 'kraj' ma jakies granice w tym co wyrabia...? trudno sie 'mlodemu' dziwic gdy mlody widzi, ze mu perspektywy w oczach znikaja, a jego kraj przerabiany jest w Bialorus... no ale pewnie... morda w kubel i niech wyjedzie jak sie nie podoba.


Bez przesady, bo do Bialorusi nam bardzo daleko, a nasz kraj mimo wszystko sie rozwija (pomijajac juz fakt, ze faszysci w Polsce to margines, tyle, ze zbyt glosny). 

Natomiast trzeba przyznac, ze PHP to troche specyficzny watek, gdzie wiele rzeczy, za ktore mozna otrzymac briga tam uchodzi na sucho.


----------



## pmaciej7

general-electric said:


> Nie wszyscy bawią się w sztuczne nabijanie licznika postów, jak niektórzy mają w zwyczaju.


Och fantastycznie, nie nabijasz licznika postów, to znaczy że już cię zasady php nie obowiązują...


----------



## michael_siberia

Spamer do kasacji oraz wyczyszczenia pozostałości:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1295537

Nie, to nie jest "ten Białorusin", tylko zwykły bot reklamowy.


_zrobione - m.el_


----------



## michael_siberia

Po co tutaj roztrząsacie sprawy z PHP?


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Po to, żeby zaliczyć jakiegoś briga ?  Niektórzy czasem zapominają o przeznaczeniu tego wątku


----------



## 625

*k%* 3 dni za napinki kibicowskie.


----------



## mkrawcz1

Łooo, panie, grubo...


----------



## bartek76

Ciekawe czy to pierwszy przypadek briga dla moda?


----------



## michael_siberia

Nie. Nawet w skali polskiego forum.


----------



## Cezman

625 said:


> *k%* 3 dni za napinki kibicowskie.


Nie znam sprawy, ale się wypowiem :nuts:

Jakiś czas temu pisałem na priv do pewnego moderatora (nie do k%, nie do 625), że nadmiernie broni innych moderatorów. Nie che mi się wchodzić w napinki kibicowskie, jednak czyszczenie swojego środowiska uważam za kierunek słuszny. Szkoda, że padło na k%, którego osobiście lubię. Nie chcę też wnikać w wymiar kary i jej formę. Do "meritum" nawet nie zaglądam. 

Coś drgnęło w tym monolicie. Obyście tylko nie powybijali się nawzajem bo przed spamem nikt nas nie ochroni i będzie po FPW.


----------



## ixs

Sa plusy dodatnie i ujemne takiej sytuacji... z ujemnych, to spolecznosc widzac jakie opcje wchodza w gre, bedzie teraz cisnac gdy ktorys komus podpadnie.
OralB... uwazaj, bo mam Cie na oku ;D


----------



## Asinus

bartek76 said:


> Ciekawe czy to pierwszy przypadek briga dla moda?


Macieks też kiedyś zaliczył briga.


----------



## Sasza

Beton sobie sam na prima aprilis dał briga chyba


----------



## Tomczyna

To chyba było tak, że coś wrzucił, ktoś mu napisał że przegiął pałę, a on w odpowiedzi dał sam sobie odpoczynek do końca dnia.


----------



## rispetto

Proszę o stosowną interwencję w stosunku *orl_tomasz79* za poniższego posta i jego wycieczki osobiste w stosunku do kazusika. 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=135140156&postcount=7414


----------



## KaeS

NinawdzębyćKrzyśkiem to kolejne wcielenie białoruskiego Czukczy.

Mamy weekend a jak weekend trolle się ożywiają, bo w tygodniu muszą zapierdzielać w kołchozowej orce.


----------



## NightRaven

Chcę usunąć lub na stałe zablokować swoje konto - jak to zrobić? Nikt tego forum nie kontroluje, tu jest zwykły burdel.


----------



## PiotrG

Niedasię. No chyba, że admin się zgodzi to zrobić.

Zmień maila, hasło, i skasuj maila.


----------



## demmat

A co za problem się wylogować i nie logować się?


----------



## NightRaven

demmat said:


> A co za problem się wylogować i nie logować się?


Problemem jest to, że jak nie dostanę chociażby bana to zaraz z kimś pojade w innym wątku, z trudem się wstrzymuje. Jak mnie zablokują to nie będę miał opcji i oleję to


----------



## ArtiiP

Location: Bydgoszcz
hmm 

ale wiesz że jest taka cudowna opcja jak blokowanie przykrych osób (nie widzisz ich postów) i masz spokój. Zresztą warto ćwiczyć odporność na takie sprawy.

I jak masz pojechać w innym wątku to może wtedy dostaniesz banana i będzie spokój. Choć znając to forum to i tak wrócisz 


przepraszam moderacje za ten post


----------



## KaeS

NightRaven said:


> Problemem jest to, że jak nie dostanę chociażby bana to zaraz z kimś pojade w innym wątku, z trudem się wstrzymuje. Jak mnie zablokują to nie będę miał opcji i oleję to


Z tego co piszesz wynika, że masz emocjonalne problemy sam z sobą. 
Tu nie kasacja konta jest Ci potrzebna a kilka sesji u dobrego psychoanalityka.
Każdemu zdrowo myślącemu człowiekowi, jeśli coś się nie podoba, a nie jest niczym przymuszonym by w tym uczestniczyć, udaje się ze 100% skutecznością omijać i wykluczyć wcurwiające go sytuacje, tym bardziej w necie.


----------



## bananed

Co? NightRaven chce usunąć konto? Świat zwariował  Albo ktoś włamał się na jego konto albo gościu zapomniał wziąć leków. Z resztą z takimi jak on to jak z radziecką ruletką, nigdy nie wiadomo kiedy wystrzeli. Jeszcze jedna kwestia chce zamknąć tylko to jedno konto czy swoje drugie Werwolf też? 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1138455


----------



## Cezman

Z forum nie ma co rezygnować. Strat będzie więcej niż korzyści. Polecam listę ignorowanych. Da się tu jakoś funkcjonować omijając największe ekstrema.


----------



## NightRaven

Jak na powyższym przykładzie widać, to forum jest burdelem którego nikt nie kontroluje. Nie można nic napisać bo za każdym razem grupka wiejskich ułomów z ruskiego tyfusowa atakuje i obraża innych. Dodatkowo są obłąkani wmawiając jakieś inne konta - pewnie tatuś i mamusia na kurwy z PIS głosują. Również moderatorzy na tym forum dobrze się bawią i nawet w temacie będącym teoretycznie jedynym miejscem gdzie takie sprawy można załatwiać, z radością czytają takie wypociny i się chyba przy tym masturbują. 
Coś jeszcze napisać?


Brig na 10 dni. AA.


----------



## Ronald W. Reagan

Proszę o interwencję w dziale wojskowym, jakaś prowokacja wywiadowcza tam się odbywa. No i bana.


----------



## bananed

NightRaven said:


> Jak na powyższym przykładzie widać, to forum jest burdelem którego nikt nie kontroluje. Nie można nic napisać bo za każdym razem grupka wiejskich ułomów z ruskiego tyfusowa atakuje i obraża innych. Dodatkowo są obłąkani wmawiając jakieś inne konta - pewnie tatuś i mamusia na kurwy z PIS głosują. Również moderatorzy na tym forum dobrze się bawią i nawet w temacie będącym teoretycznie jedynym miejscem gdzie takie sprawy można załatwiać, z radością czytają takie wypociny i się chyba przy tym masturbują.
> Coś jeszcze napisać?


Mimo tego, że mam cię na liście ignorowanych aż musiałem zobaczyć co tam wysmarowałeś. Widzę, że jesteś w dobre formie jak zawszę. Ta likwidacja konta to niby tak z okazji pierwszego kwietnia - Śmingus Dyngus :lol:


----------



## ixs

NightRaven said:


> Jak na powyższym przykładzie widać, to forum jest burdelem którego nikt nie kontroluje. Nie można nic napisać bo za każdym razem grupka wiejskich ułomów z ruskiego tyfusowa atakuje i obraża innych. Dodatkowo są obłąkani wmawiając jakieś inne konta - pewnie tatuś i mamusia na kurwy z PIS głosują. Również moderatorzy na tym forum dobrze się bawią i nawet w temacie będącym teoretycznie jedynym miejscem gdzie takie sprawy można załatwiać, z radością czytają takie wypociny i się chyba przy tym masturbują.
> Coś jeszcze napisać?





NightRaven said:


> Brig na 10 dni. AA. :troll:


tak to powinno byc


----------



## Sobol (Miki)

O kurde, a wczoraj jeszcze pisałem, że ziomek sie ostatnio zmienił na lepsze, skoro sam o to prosi dajcie mu bana i tyle.


----------



## Asinus

bananed said:


> Jeszcze jedna kwestia chce zamknąć tylko to jedno konto czy swoje drugie Werwolf też?
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1138455


Multikonto potwierdzone, tak więc ban na oba.

Skoro wiedziałeś wcześniej o drugim koncie, to trzeba było to zgłosić.


----------



## Sobol (Miki)

Ale jaja. Straciliśmy dwóch największych trollów bydgoskich wątków, którzy okazali się być jednym niezrównoważonym kolesiem


----------



## bananed

Pisałem już o tym na forum. Jak zwykle nikt mnie słucha! Michał Ch ma to gdzieś bo woli trzymać z chłopakami z Bydgoskiego Kółka Wzajemnej Forumowej Adoracji


----------



## XKF

NightRaven said:


> Jak na powyższym przykładzie widać, to forum jest burdelem którego nikt nie kontroluje. Nie można nic napisać bo za każdym razem grupka wiejskich ułomów z ruskiego tyfusowa atakuje i obraża innych. Dodatkowo są obłąkani wmawiając jakieś inne konta - pewnie tatuś i mamusia na kurwy z PIS głosują. Również moderatorzy na tym forum dobrze się bawią i nawet w temacie będącym teoretycznie jedynym miejscem gdzie takie sprawy można załatwiać, z radością czytają takie wypociny i się chyba przy tym masturbują.
> Coś jeszcze napisać?
> 
> 
> Brig na 10 dni. AA.


Swoją drogą przerażajace jest to, co niektorzy ludzie mają w głowie. Zamiast banowac, powinniśmy go wszyscy razem przytulić i powiedzieć "już dobrze" :hahano:


----------



## Michał Ch.

bananed said:


> Michał Ch ma to gdzieś bo woli trzymać z chłopakami z Bydgoskiego Kółka Wzajemnej Forumowej Adoracji


O, dzięki za zgłoszenie się do briga. 3 dni:



bananed said:


> A no to miło  Nie wiem co on teraz wypisuje bo forumowych p...lenców takich jak on, medyk i komix mam na liscie ignorowanych


----------



## mateusz.el

Przepraszam, ta dyskusja ma jakiś związek z "księgą brigów i banów?


----------



## michael_siberia

Przyda się wyciąć te polityczne bzdury razem z kontem, które je wyprodukowało:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=135277714&postcount=7547

Może tutaj się szybciej znajdzie jakiś mod?


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał

mateusz.el said:


> Przepraszam, ta dyskusja ma jakiś związek z "księgą brigów i banów?


Zawsze można przenieść do (cokolwiek zapomnianego) wątku [Kadzimy sobie] Beton i ziemniaki


----------



## Asinus

misuhhhreborn vel. misuhhh
- ban za drugie konto.


----------



## BlazD

Asinus said:


> misuhhhreborn vel. misuhhh
> - ban za drugie konto.


Prawdę mówiąc to było zgłaszane już w styczniu, ale wtedy chyba k% stwierdził, że IP tego nie wykazuje. Choć nick wyraźnie na to wskazywał...


----------



## bartek76

Przecież od początku było oczywiste że to ta sama osoba, wręcz sądziłem że dostał amnestię?


----------



## Asinus

Też tak sądziłem, ale po skonsultowaniu sprawy okazało się, że jednak nie.


----------



## vaqurelotirie

Tak wracając do tematu porno, ale raczej mam na myśli usunięcie wątku z babeczkami, bania się gugla. Czy boty gugla się logują? Chyba wątpię. Czy nabijają 100 wpisów, aby wejść do klubu forum i obejrzeć cycki? Chyba jeszcze bardziej wątpię.


----------



## michael_siberia

Nie. Googlowskie boty przeglądają treści w zupełnie inny sposób.


----------



## michael_siberia

Nie jest to czasem multi?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1297955


----------



## BlazD

Białoruskiego haplogrupa comeback: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1298851


----------



## rispetto

Radio Mińsk nadaje
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=135447937&postcount=275434

i gdyby ktoś miał wątpliwości



PaleoChinensis said:


> *
> TO BE CONTINUED… *


----------



## mateusz.el

^^ Załatwiony


----------



## Czapka

Tu też nakichał:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=135447971&postcount=14329


----------



## Tadek KRK

Odnośnie wariata ze wschodu.
Czy można w silnik forum wsadzić skrypt, który uniemożliwi dodawanie postów zbyt często przez nowych userów/z małą ilością postów. Np. pierwszych 10 postów można pisać w odstępach godzinnych.


----------



## k%

raczej w dziennych by się przydało w jego przypadku, ma pełno kont gotowych do ataku w rezerwie.


----------



## michael_siberia

Niektóre z tych kont istnieją bodajże od 2014 roku :nuts:


----------



## mkrawcz1

Strateg


----------



## MajKeR_

Domen123 said:


> Gdy Mieszko I zajął Śląsk, wybudował sieć grodów obrony terytorialnej aby umocnić polskość i dać miejscowym porządny dach nad głową. Zanim Polanie przynieśli na Śląsk pochodnię cywilizacji, istniały tam tylko półziemianki zbudowane z łajna, gliny i trawy.
> 
> Pogańskie plemiona dzikusów należy trzymać w ryzach, zwłaszcza jeśli w głowie im jakaś "autonomia".
> 
> Aczkolwiek dopóki nasz kraj okupują bagienni Mazowszanie, to ja jednak jestem przychylny Ślązakom.
> 
> Tkwimy w tym razem, więc proponuję wsparcie w zamian za uznanie przez RAŚ Poznania stolicą V RP.


Zaś ma fazę.


----------



## el nino

Można dodać dopisek "haplogrupy - ban" w wątku http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1455747&page=360 ?


----------



## Asinus

Zboro - 10 dni briga za zamieszczenie reklamy filmu dokumentalnego chwalącego Hitlera i propagującego kłamstwo oświęcimskie.


----------



## HarryMiller

Kolejny Białorusin
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1304142


----------



## Asinus

onslow - 3 dni briga za politykowanie poza wątkami politycznymi.


----------



## KaeS

do bana następne konto Czukczy


----------



## dafus

O nieźle. Nie trzeba nawet zgłaszać Psiefira bo sam się zgłosił.


----------



## Puritan

Prawdopodobnie multikonto:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=136016045&postcount=3181


----------



## michael_siberia

Znowu Białorusin:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1304348


----------



## Bastian.

Przygody szalonego Białorusina-odcinek 254. :troll:


----------



## pawelmilosz

Takich dwóch, jak ich trzech, to nie ma ani jednego. 

A w ogóle to mam teorię, że gość nie jest stuknięty, tylko białoruski albo rosyjski wywiad uprawiają na nas jakieś przekazy podprogowe. Nawet największy świr nie byłby tak konsekwenty jak nasz wesoły czukcza. Szczególnie, że zanim został zbanowany po raz pierwszy, zdarzało mu się zupełnie inteligentnie pisać i dyskutować (choć z nutką wschodniej propagandy). Dopiero z czasem zaczął odjeżdżać w absurd i spamowanie. Moim zdaniem zna się na socjotechnice lepiej, niż nam się wydaje.


----------



## bartek76

Ktos na serio czyta te bzdety?


----------



## halevi

nessah said:


> Z toku dyskusji nijak to nie wynika, chyba ze takie wysokie standardy mamy w watkach politycznych :lol:, ale wtedy wypada ze obrażali wszyscy wszystkich.


Serdecznie dziękuję Koledze, który jako jedyny zachował trzeźwość osądu w sprawie tego briga. Pozdrawiam


----------



## pawelmilosz

bartek76 said:


> Ktos na serio czyta te bzdety?


A musi czytać? Skuteczność manipulacji polega właśnie na tym, że choć nikt tego nie czyta, to wszyscy o tym rozmawiają.


----------



## michael_siberia

Ja tam czytam. Czasami.


----------



## Macias123

bartek76 said:


> Ktos na serio czyta te bzdety?



Za małe litery do czytania :troll:


----------



## chauffeur

Po raz kolejny wnoszę o neutralizację trolla o nicku Amen, który kolejny raz śmieci w komentarzach pod bannerem:

Próbka:


> Amen → Kurdistan can't be independent you idiot. New World Order means globalism. Even if Kurdistan will be a "country"





> Amen → Kurdistan can't be independent you idiot. New World Order means globalism. Even if Kurdistan will be a "country" it will be just a state of NWO. You die for nothing you idiot. You die only for NWO idea... Idiots.


http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner


----------



## Asinus

prof. Alicja Stone - 3 dni briga za trollowanie w wątku o religii.


----------



## Asinus

chauffeur said:


> Po raz kolejny wnoszę o neutralizację trolla o nicku Amen, który kolejny raz śmieci w komentarzach pod bannerem:


Amen - 2 tygodnie bana.


----------



## el nino

^^ A można to jakoś wykasować?


----------



## mateusz.el

@*tomno* - ostrzegawcze 3 dni za spamowanie i trollowanie w wątkach lotniczych. Staje się to coraz bardziej irytujące, a usuniętych wcześniej przez moderatorów postów się nie dubluje.


----------



## ps-man

@jack_bauer: Miesiąc za notoryczny hejt i prowokacje (tym razem w wątku krakowskim, ale dotychczasowa działalność miała miejsce również w tramwajowym wątku Pesy).


----------



## pmaciej7

Domen123 - rasizm - ósmy brig = ban


----------



## PiotrG

Szybko poszło.


----------



## michael_siberia

W którym wątku miał tą aktywność, która doprowadziła go do kopa z forum?


----------



## Asinus

Polityczne śmieszkowanie, ale rzeczone posty są już skasowane.


----------



## ixs

eee... on dodawal kolorytu!


----------



## michael_siberia

Ostatnio i tak częściej nie było go na forum, niż był :troll:


----------



## rince1

Haplogrupy never forget :fiddle:


----------



## chauffeur

ixs said:


> eee... on *dodawal kolorytu*!


A poleciał za rasizm. Ot, paradoks. :troll:


----------



## tur

Tartyron robi w wątku militarnym "Nur fur Deutsch"... Nie da się go jakoś skłonić do ograniczenia trollowania ?


----------



## KaeS

rince1 said:


> Haplogrupy never forget :fiddle:


A w jaki sposób dostał wiecznego bana?


----------



## michael_siberia

Ósmy brig, spośród czego ostatnie brigi dostawał niemal seryjnie - jeden tuż po zakończeniu drugiego.


----------



## KaeS

Może powstanie jak feniks z popiołów jak nasz Czukcza?


----------



## michael_siberia

Wiem, że miał przynajmniej jeszcze jedno konto, które też zostało ubite.


----------



## Wesoły Romek

proszę o interwencje zanim się rozprzestrzeni rak polityki 



PanCerka2 said:


> xkk zamieszanie to robią tacy jak ty - czytałeś w innym temacie dlaczego jeszcze nie ma przetargu ? Kononowicz forumowy się znalazł - nie bój się na zegarki i ośmiorniczki coś tam zostanie.


----------



## Maciek Lublin

Przepraszam, ale taki wpis jak ten:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=136480320&postcount=7213

osoby, która ma pilnować porządku na forum to moim zdaniem przegięcie. Rozumiem, że każdemy moga puszczać nerwy, ale są pewne granice.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

ok, usunąłem


----------



## k%

eeee beton dobrze było


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=136523802&postcount=20828

Takie słownictwo to już chyba się zdecydowanie kwalifikuje na reakcję administracji Forum?


----------



## Eurotram

Wypalacz Rafał;136524523 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=136523802&postcount=20828
> 
> Takie słownictwo to już chyba się zdecydowanie kwalifikuje na reakcję administracji Forum?


Argumenty Ci się skończyły,kilku userów nie uwierzyło w Twoje (i Jakuba Wedrowycza) bajki o tym że wiadome wagony powstały prawie wyłącznie krakowskimi siłami i teraz postanowiłeś tak się pozbyć niewygodnego dyskutanta? Każdy sposób dobry? hno:


----------



## Mieteq

Ja bym tam proponował zamknięcie wątku do czasu roztrzygnięcia przetargu, ale podejrzewam, że wojenka Pesa - wszystko inne rozpełźnie się na inne wątki.


----------



## 625

IXS: masz ostrzeżenie za stosowanie metod stalinowskich, czyli odpowiedzialności zbiorowej.


----------



## ixs

hmm... no ale ja wiem, ze generalizowanie nie jest fajne, tylko, ze z 2-giej strony IMO istnieje taki moment kiedy staje sie to usprawiedliwione. Historycznie patrzac, jakos nie ma z tym problemu aby NIEMCOW (nie Hitlera) uznac za odpowiedzialnych za II wojne swiatowa. Wiecej... wydaje sie, ze oni sami sie nie uchylaja. W przypadku Rosjan, ktorzy obecnie w wiekszosci popieraja rozpetywanie wojny w XXI wiecznej Europie... mamy poczekac dopiero na efekty, ktore bezposrednio dotkna nas aby stawianie sprawy jasno bylo uzasadnione? Troche naiwne podejscie i na wlasna szkode.

BTW. po jakim czasie ostrzezenie wygasa?


----------



## Mama Stiflera

625 said:


> IXS: masz ostrzeżenie za stosowanie metod stalinowskich, czyli odpowiedzialności zbiorowej.


Ha ha ha
Dobreee

A powaznie to skoro oni maja tam smietnik to nie mozna tego monitorowac i zglaszac wyzej? W koncu sie naucza


----------



## Cezman

Rozumiem *625*, że chce zachować poziom na forum. Rozumiem też *IXS*, że nie zawsze da się grzecznie stać i czekać na koleje razy bo to jest porostu naiwne i głupie. Dobrym kompromisem wydaje się pomysł *Mamy Stiflera*: trzeba to zgłosić wyżej, a my to poprzemy. Wtedy zaczniemy działać na poziomie, a przestaniemy stać jak te barany. 

I tak przy okazji: znowu po du*pie ma dostać nie ten, który zaczął, tylko ten, który się broni.


----------



## Mama Stiflera

^^
to ja moge sie poswiecic i przeczesac ich forum i co?
mam zglaszac normalnie przez zglaszanie posta?
czy jak?


----------



## ixs

ja tam se odpuszczam... jezeli akceptowalnym jest, ze Orel ktorys juz raz przychodzi do nas w gosci i pluje nam w twarz robiac z nas idiotow (mimo, ze nauczyl sie byc niebezposredni w tym trollowaniu i sianiu propagandy) no to niech tak bedzie. Trudno.

Proponuje EOT.


----------



## Cezman

Mama Stiflera said:


> ^^to ja moge sie poswiecic i przeczesac ich forum i co? mam zglaszac normalnie przez zglaszanie posta?
> czy jak?


Trzeba napisać posta (uzgodnić gdzieś wcześniej jego treść: uruchomić jakiś wątek do tego czy coś), a później wkleić do wątku, który czyta Jan (jakaś Master Księga). Następnie zainteresowani polubią i tak będzie widoczne poparcie. Chyba, że moderatorzy mają jakiś inny pomysł.


----------



## dkzg

ixs said:


> ja tam se odpuszczam... jezeli akceptowalnym jest, ze Orel ktorys juz raz przychodzi do nas w gosci i pluje nam w twarz robiac z nas idiotow (mimo, ze nauczyl sie byc niebezposredni w tym trollowaniu i sianiu propagandy) no to niech tak bedzie. Trudno.
> 
> Proponuje EOT.


Jak widać, jako Polacy pozwalamy się robić bez mydła przez prawie wszystkie narody nie tylko na poziomie rządowym, ale i forumowym.


----------



## este

Lokalny chamski troll Wolfenstein3d2 produkujący lokalnie w gorzowskich regularnie takie wpisy:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=136965170&postcount=3832
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=136965214&postcount=126


----------



## mateusz.el

^^ wycięty na amen
płakać za nim nie będziecie raczej


----------



## este

mateusz.el said:


> ^^ wycięty na amen
> płakać za nim nie będziecie raczej


Dzięki.
Znając go odrodzi się niedługo. Ale styl ma tak niepodrabialny że nie będzie wątpliwości z kim mamy do czynienia


----------



## MichalJ

Spamer do szybkiego wycięcia:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1309274


----------



## MichalJ

I jeszcze to:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1303450


----------



## Beck's

Które to już wcielenie, bo nie nadążam?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=137018040&postcount=70398


----------



## Asinus

MT - ban do 7 marca za notoryczne obrażanie ludzi na forum.


----------



## Dziki REX

Dziwnę, że dopiero teraz.


----------



## chauffeur

Spamer:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1283120


----------



## G_s_G

Kolejny spamer:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1312368


----------



## Zegarkowy

Czy można jednego trolla z ukraińskiego wątku wysłać na banicję? http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=137265564&postcount=70484


----------



## michael_siberia

Link do profilu, jak coś:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=999111


----------



## el nino

Czy mogą modowie sprawdzić, czy ten użytkownik:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=534017
nie jest drugim wcieleniem tego:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=999111


----------



## Dema Kowalenko

Czy rzucanie slowami "wypierdalaj" i nazywanie dziennikarzy slowami ch*j (uzytkownik Majker) to teraz norma w watku PHP? Pewnie jest to podyktowane walka o demokracje


----------



## 625

Dema Kowalenko said:


> Czy rzucanie slowami "wypierdalaj" i nazywanie dziennikarzy slowami ch*j (uzytkownik Majker) to teraz norma w watku PHP? Pewnie jest to podyktowane walka o demokracje


Dostajesz 3 dni za _user title_:



> platfusy i koderasci sio


----------



## panAeL

^^
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=860282 - polityka w awatarze, podpisie i user title,

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=485758 - polityka w user title,

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=141724 - polityka w awatarze,

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=177921 - polityka w lokalizacji,

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=30169 - polityka w user title i podpisie,

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=753859 - polityka w podpisie.


----------



## dkzg

Przepraszam jeszcze ja. Wpisałem sobie Trybunał Stanu, to też polityka? To może wpiszę Prokuratura, w końcu zajmują się tym samym, czyli łamaniem prawa. A podpis ostatniego użytkownika? Konstytucja nie jest tworem politycznym z założenia, a że ktoś z niej coś zrobił to już inna bajka. A jak wstawię w podpis ustawę o swobodzie działalności gospodarczej to też mnie zgłosisz?


----------



## ixs

Trybunal Stanu nie moze byc, tak jak i Konstytucja nie moze byc. Za to juz od dzis moze byc Trybunal Konstytucyjny.


----------



## Raf124

Proponuje bana/briga dla panAeLa za konfidenctwo, działanie na szkodę ojczyzny i zwalczanie demokratycznej opozycji.


----------



## michael_siberia

Przede wszystkim za załatwianie spraw z PHP w sposób inny od ustalonego na forum.


----------



## panAeL

Nie wydaje mi się żeby Wasze awatary czy podpisy magicznie się zmieniały kiedy opuszczacie swoje bagienko.


----------



## ixs

Zdziwilbys sie.


----------



## Virgileq

Domagam się dopisania mnie do listy skoro "konstytucja" się tam znalazła,a podpis mam gdzies od roku.


----------



## Sławek

Virgileq said:


> Domagam się dopisania mnie do listy skoro "konstytucja" się tam znalazła,a podpis mam gdzies od roku.


Dlatego mam wyłączone podpisy userów. Przeszkadza często w czytaniu forum. A swoją drogą mnie jako user totalnie nie interesuje jakie tu ma kto poglądy polityczne czy religijne. To forum drogowo-urbanistyczne i to jest tu najważniejsze.


----------



## Muczi

Sławek;137309811 said:


> To forum drogowo-urbanistyczne


Było. Tak od 2010 to równia pochyła i PHP w każdym wątku.


----------



## bartek76

panAeL said:


> ^^
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=860282 - polityka w awatarze, podpisie i user title,
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=485758 - polityka w user title,
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=141724 - polityka w awatarze,
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=177921 - polityka w lokalizacji,
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=30169 - polityka w user title i podpisie,
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=753859 - polityka w podpisie.



panObywateL z ORMO?


----------



## arafat11

^^
nie wiadomo, ale na tym forum w dobrym tonie jest tylko donosic na niektore sprawy...
wiec obrazenie politycznych przeciwnikow nie podlega karze bo to walka o demokracje wiec jeb... PIS, oczywiscie gdy kilka lat temu zrobiliby tak osoby popierajace owczesna opozycje to oczywiscie dostalyby bana bo lamia regulamin...ot tak polityczna poprawnosc bo jak ianczej wytlumaczyc 2 skrajnie rozne reakcje na takie podpisy?



> platfusy i koderasci sio





> Deptać Karaczany


----------



## bartek76

^^
Na serio nie widzisz co obecna władza robi z państwem?
Jakie przedtem było to było, ale powoli i mozolnie jednak szło do przodu, wzrost gospodarczy, procedury, rządy prawa, Polska była na drodze do stania się państwem rozwiniętym, może nie Szwajcarią ale taką Irlandią czy Hiszpanią za 20-30 lat.

To wszystko obecnie bierze w łeb i kilka sensownych działań (np 500+) tego nie zmienia. Za kilka lat konieczna będzie odbudowa od początku, a jeśli w międzyczasie rypnie się UE lub odtworzy w wąskim zachodnim gronie, to Polska będzie w dużo gorszej sytuacji startowej niż w 89.

Obecnie patrzymy prosto w oczy zmarnowaniu dorobku 26 lat pracy, całego pokolenia Polaków. PRL zmarnował efekt pracy dwóch pokoleń, PRL bis dołoży kolejne.

Sam byłem o włos od oddania głosu na obecnie rządzących w zeszłym roku, traktując ich jako z grubsza normalną partię, uważając że po 8 latach pora na zmianę władzy (plus "uchodźcza paranoja", której poprzednia władza nie potrafiła powiedzieć stanowczo non possumus).
To że w końcu przemyślałem temat i zmieniłem zdanie wcale nie poprawia mi samopoczucia, sam fakt że traktowałem ich jako sensowną alternatywę legitymizował ich zwycięstwo wyborcze.
Naprawianie "błędów i wypaczeń" nie polega na wylaniu dziecka kąpielą, a rządzący właśnie wywalają całą łazienkę.


----------



## arafat11

^^
nie chce sie wdawac w dysputy na temat obecnej czy bylej wladzy bo nie to jest tematem sporu...*rozmawiamy co jest dozwolone w ramach regulaminu forum*.Skoro wyzwiska sa zabronione to powinny one dotyczyc kazdego a nie tylko tych, ktorych ktos uzna za dobrych...Szanuje Twoj wybor oraz Twoja opienie na temat obecnie rzadzacych, ale musisz sobie zdawac sprawe,ze dla wielu innych mieszkancow Polski sprawa wyglada inaczej i rowniez nalezy im sie szacunek.
w zwiazku z tym dalej nie widze powodu dlaczego na forum tolerowane sa ataki na PIS a zwalczane ataki na PO czy Nowoczesna...albo robimy chlew i co drugie zdanie zaczynamy od k... i ch... albo zachowujemy jakies reguly i pewnych slow nie uzywamy w stosunku do obu stron konfliktu...


daltego nie rozumiem dlaczego za podpis


> platfusy i koderasci sio


 sa 3 dni briga a za podpis


> Deptać Karaczany


 nie ma zadnej reakcji modow?
albo obydwoje zasluguje na kare albo zaden...


----------



## michael_siberia

Oto, co Wikipedia mówi o karaczanach:



> Karaczany, hełmce (Blattodea, Blattoptera, Blattariae, Blattaria) – rząd owadów z przeobrażeniem niezupełnym, liczący około 4600 gatunków[1]. Prowadzą ukryty tryb życia (kryptyczny), przeważnie nocny, są wszystkożerne.


Nie widzę związku z polityką.


----------



## ixs

:nuts: ... tylko tak to skomentuje.


----------



## Jakub Warszauer

Czego jak czego, ale politycznego trollingu pisowskiego akurat w tym wątku się nie spodziewałem.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Istotnie nie ma tu nic na bana, ale jeżeli Twoje posty nic nie wnoszą, to po prostu zastanów się, zanim naciśniesz "Post Quick Reply"/


----------



## dkzg

Proszę o objęcie użytkownika Vargelf obserwacją, jako potencjalnego trolla. Sadzi nam w rosyjskim wątku propagandę sukcesu wielkiego brat, unika dyskusji na argumenty. Poza tym tematem jego działalność na forum ogranicza się właściwie do wklejania fotek (pewnie znalezionych w internecie) na międzynarodowym forum w odpowiednim temacie. Nie zabronione, ale zastanawiające, zwłaszcza że jego pojawienie się zgrało się z co raz większym napiętnowaniem orla za trolling.


----------



## evertonfans2012

Proszę o interwencję w sprawie tej wypowiedzi i przykładne ukaranie.



bloganista said:


> Dokładnie. Ustawa jest guzik warta a ratusz pełen *skorumpowanych świń*.


----------



## Asinus

techno_impact - 2 tygodnie bana za popieranie terroryzmu (wyrażanie radości z powodu śmierci zabitych w zamachu ludzi).


----------



## mitch_ducanon

Asinus said:


> techno_impact - 2 tygodnie bana za popieranie terroryzmu (wyrażanie radości z powodu śmierci zabitych w zamachu ludzi).


popieranie terroryzmu? :?
moglbys zacytowac?


----------



## Asinus

^^ Proszę bardzo:


----------



## mitch_ducanon

^^ Dziekuje

Nie byl to najmadrzejszy wpis kolegi, choc nie widze tu radosci, raczej obojetnosc ("ganz egal", "ok, no problem"). Nie jest to jednoznaczne, wiec mozna roznie interpretowac


----------



## arafat11

^^
wpis niezbyt szczesliwy, natomiast mysle,ze zamysl kolegi byl inny: chodzilo o pokazanie do czego prowadzi obecna polityka i to,ze ten zamach, jak i poprzednie nie wziely sie z niczego i nalezy to wziazc pod uwage gdy po raz kolejny zacznie sie wolac refuges welcome, multi kulti itp. itd. zupelnie ignorujac cala otoczke i ewentualne konsekwencje tego( o radosnej polityce Turcji nie wspominajachno...


----------



## Asinus

Liczba uśmiechniętych emotikonek świadczy o wyrażaniu radości. Z powodu zamordowania kilkudziesięciu ludzi. Słabe to.


----------



## bartek76

Pisownia świadczy o ograniczonej zawartości krwi w alkoholu, w sumie nic dziwnego o 5 rano w Nowy Rok


----------



## 625

arafat11 said:


> ^^
> wpis niezbyt szczesliwy, natomiast mysle,ze zamysl kolegi byl inny: chodzilo o pokazanie do czego prowadzi obecna polityka i to,ze ten zamach, jak i poprzednie nie wziely sie z niczego i nalezy to wziazc pod uwage gdy po raz kolejny zacznie sie wolac refuges welcome, multi kulti itp. itd. zupelnie ignorujac cala otoczke i ewentualne konsekwencje tego( o radosnej polityce Turcji nie wspominajachno...


A możesz mi wyjaśnić, jak polityka multi-kulti w Niemczech ma się do Turcji?


----------



## BlazD

Czy mógłby jakiś moderator zająć się userem Mario1972 i jego ostatnimi występami: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1062943?


----------



## Lukasz.J

Można prosić o porządki w temacie o imigrantach? http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=137497233&postcount=30927
Np.wyrzucenie postów takich jak powyższy.

Przy okazji przydałyby się brigi za politykowanie, albo przynajmniej zakaz pisania dla Asinusa który kolejny raz demoluje ten wątek swoimi głupotami - tym razem o KOD...


----------



## michael_siberia

Szkoda, że nie raczyłeś wspomnieć, kto zaczął politykować.


----------



## Redzio

BlazD said:


> Czy mógłby jakiś moderator zająć się userem Mario1972 i jego ostatnimi występami: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1062943?


Hmm, trochę to wygląda jakby nie on pisał, z drugiej strony to mógł się po prostu obrazić o naszą reakcję za jego opinie o parkowaniu w mieście:lol:


----------



## BlazD

Redzio said:


> Hmm, trochę to wygląda jakby nie on pisał, z drugiej strony to mógł się po prostu obrazić o naszą reakcję za jego opinie o parkowaniu w mieście:lol:


To niestety on. Wcześniej też miał takie wyskoki.


----------



## janex_wwa

mario1972 said:


> CIężko cokolwiek się tutaj dowiedzieć, powiem Ci tak.
> 
> TUTAJ SIE NIE DA WYRAZIC SWOJEJ OPINI :lol:.





mario1972 said:


> *JA NIE HISTERYZUJE, TYLKO Z PREMEDYTACJĄ PISZE TAKIE CHORE POSTY, CHCĘ OPUŚCIĆ TO FORUM, A MODERATOR KTÓRY TO PRZECZYTA MYŚLE ŻE SZYBKO USUNIE MOJE KONTO.*





mario1972 said:


> Ty chyba nie rozumiesz co znaczy : log out, więc tak - to jest wylogowanie sie tymczasowe - do ponownego zalogowania się poprzez wpisanie hasła
> 
> Ja domagam się od moderatora o usunięcie mojego konta.





mario1972 said:


> Dobrze o tym wiem że posty i mój profil tu zostanie, domagam się stałego zablokowania , tak jak zostałem zablokowany 4 lata temu na okres tygodnia czasu.





mario1972 said:


> Wiesz co ? nawet mnie nie wkurwiłeś :lol:, może twój post obudzi zmysł moderatorów, i dostane tego bana na stałe - bez możliwości logowania się tutaj. jak nie dostane bana, to dalej tu się będe logował i odpisywał złosliwie, bo sobie nie pozwolę.


Ulżyjcie człowiekowi.

_Zgodnie z własnym życzeniem - ban. AA._


----------



## Asinus

Lukasz.J said:


> Przy okazji przydałyby się brigi za politykowanie, albo przynajmniej zakaz pisania dla Asinusa który kolejny raz demoluje ten wątek swoimi głupotami - tym razem o KOD...


Oho. Tak się składa, że ostatnio ja (oraz k%) moderuję ten wątek, w tym kasuję offtopiki. Pojedyncze odpowiedzi poza tematem wątku jeszcze mieszczą się w granicach dopuszczalności. Prawdziwy offtopik zaczyna się kiedy dyskusja nie na temat ciągnie się na kolejne posty.


----------



## BlazD

janex_wwa said:


> _Zgodnie z własnym życzeniem - ban. AA._


Przydałoby się jeszcze wyczyszczenie jego dzisiejszych postów, bo nabrudził w warszawskich wątkach.


----------



## demoos

Skoro gosc lubi byc zlosliwy, to moze mu wiecznego briga po zlosci?


----------



## mateusz.el

pasqudek said:


> Czy brig to ostrzeżenie?


forma ostrzeżenia, często wiąże się z karą - brakiem możliwości pisania na Forum przez kilka dni (ile, to zależy)


----------



## pasqudek

Dzięki.


----------



## techno_impact

Asinus said:


> techno_impact - 2 tygodnie bana za popieranie terroryzmu (wyrażanie radości z powodu śmierci zabitych w zamachu ludzi).





arafat11 said:


> ^^
> wpis niezbyt szczesliwy, natomiast mysle,ze zamysl kolegi byl inny: chodzilo o pokazanie do czego prowadzi obecna polityka i to,ze ten zamach, jak i poprzednie nie wziely sie z niczego i nalezy to wziazc pod uwage gdy po raz kolejny zacznie sie wolac refuges welcome, multi kulti itp. itd. zupelnie ignorujac cala otoczke i ewentualne konsekwencje tego( o radosnej polityce Turcji nie wspominajachno...


Niniejszym chcę zdementować pomówienie jakie zostało mi sprezentowane przez Asinusa, jakobym gdziekolwiek popierał islamski terroryzm oraz cieszył się ze śmierci cywili.
Wpis faktycznie był niezbyt trafnie sformułowany.
Arafat11 - trafnie odczytał przekaz mojego koślawo napisnego posta po imprezie sylwestrowej i pod wpływem.


----------



## pmaciej7

techno_impact said:


> ... po imprezie sylwestrowej i pod wpływem.


Zawsze mi się wydawało, że to jest okoliczność obciążająca.


----------



## Wicked dj

pmaciej7 said:


> Zawsze mi się wydawało, że to jest okoliczność obciążająca.


dlaczego ? ja pod wpływem mam większą chęć pisania niż na trzeźwo :booze:


----------



## demoos

pmaciej7 said:


> Zawsze mi się wydawało, że to jest okoliczność obciążająca.


I tak i nie. Czym innym jest nawrzucanie komus pod wplywem, jak sie odwaga wlaczyla, a czym innym wpis, ktory moze (ale nie musi) byc zle odebrany.

Nie odnosze sie do tego przypadku a ogolnie.


----------



## Asinus

Piotr1234 - 10 dni briga za awatar niezgodny z polskim prawem (propagujący symbolikę ustroju totalitarnego).



techno_impact said:


> Nnapisnego posta po imprezie sylwestrowej i pod wpływem.


Wprawienie się w stan nietrzeźwości ograniczające poczytalność nie wyłącza odpowiedzialności.  Zawinienie nastąpiło na tak zwanym przedpolu czynu.


----------



## techno_impact

^^ przecież nie próbuję się usprawiedliwiać spożyciem itp, jak pisałem wcześniej oraz jak słusznie arafat11 zauważył mój post nie wyrażał żadnego zadowolenia, satysfakcji, radochy czy inaczej mówąc pozywytnych uczuć z powodu śmierci cywili, tym bardziej, że z tego co piszą w netach wśród ofiar była dziewczyna z Izraela (państwo które mi - można powiedzieć imponuje pragmatycznością w obliczu zagrożenia).
Uważam Asinusie, że Twoja reakcja była przesadzona nawet uwzględniając różnice poglądowe. Faktem jest, że post był koślawo napisany a myśl/przekaz spłycony, jednak argument do bana był słaby.
Popieranie islamskiego terroryzmu? Czy tam w praktyce wygląda mechanizm "mowy nienawiści" lobbowany przed partie lewicowo-liberalne? Cenzura prewencyjna?


> Zawinienie nastąpiło na tak zwanym przedpolu czynu.


Ok, było minęło - piłeś nie pisz


----------



## michael_siberia

Przyda się temu panu odpoczynek od forum:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=137797966&postcount=7259


----------



## Puritan

michael_siberia said:


> Przyda się temu panu odpoczynek od forum:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=137797966&postcount=7259


To jest konsekwencja tolerowania w tym i sąsiednim wątku, nazywania Rosjan mianem "ruskich", "kacapów" i "walenia onucem". W takich okolicznościach, określenie kogoś ukrem czy chachłem jest tej samej niskiej kategorii. 

Oczywiście brigować i kasować, ale wszystkich po równo.


----------



## techno_impact

^^ Ruskie nie jest przecież obraźliwe jest to potoczna nazwa neutralna pod "ruskie" podchodzą przecież i Ukraińcy i Białorusini jak i sami Rosjanie- ruskie ludzie / rosyjsko języczni itp.


----------



## demmat

To nie jest miejsce do takich dyskusji, ale to nieprawda. "Ruski" "Rusek" to określenie pejoratywne i nie ma niczego wspólnego z Rusinami, czy rosyjsko-języcznymi. Ci którzy używają tego określenia w 99,9% przypadków chcą wulgarnie mówić o Rosjanach. To takie same tłumaczenie jak bronienie nacjonalistów, którzy używają symbolu swastyki, że oni odwołują się do swarzycy, czyli symbolu słowiańskiego.


----------



## MichalJ

Spamer:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1318665


----------



## bad455

adammadry said:


> Octavia jak Octavia, nic podniecającego. Ale czasami leasing mają dobry. Dla tych którzy nie patrzą czym jeżdżą a liczą tylko kasę, w sam raz.


Kolega w godzinę natrzepał kilkanaście postów w różnych częściach forum, często odkopując wątki, chyba tylko po to, żeby sobie darmową reklamę zrobić.

Jeszcze przed chwilą miał taki podpis, żeby nie było wątpliwości co chce reklamować


----------



## born_ejty_siks

Puritan said:


> To jest konsekwencja tolerowania w tym i sąsiednim wątku, nazywania Rosjan mianem "ruskich", "kacapów" i "walenia onucem". W takich okolicznościach, określenie kogoś ukrem czy chachłem jest tej samej niskiej kategorii.
> 
> Oczywiście brigować i kasować, ale wszystkich po równo.


Oh, postowałem tutaj znacznie ciekawsze wypowiedzi pod adresem Rosji i Rosjan, bez żadnej reakcji ze strony moderatorów. Tak samo wczoraj, w wątku na tamet życia w Polsce, pewien jegomość nazwał nasz kraj "gównianym", również bez żadnego briga ani bana.

Śmiesznym jest, że w wątku o amerykańskim wyborach, moderatorzy udzielali się w wielostronicowych dyskusjach na temat zidiocenia społeczeństwa, braku poszanowania dla etykiety, wiedzy i rozumu. Niestety są na tyle zajęci politykowaniem, że nie potrafią zacząć naprawy świata od siebie i zrobić porządku na własnym podwórku.


----------



## ArtiiP

^^ ja tylko przypomnę ze moderacja tutaj jest robiona w ramach wolnego czasu, całkowicie za free.


----------



## chauffeur

Wnoszę o usunięcie tych głupot:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=137859701&postcount=7248


----------



## mateusz.el

chauffeur said:


> Wnoszę o usunięcie tych głupot:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=137859701&postcount=7248


Usunięte. Dałem jeszcze 3 dni briga za jeden z jego postów. Wystarczy tych bzdur.


*born_ejty_siks* - tam co zgłaszałeś, też przeczysciłem


----------



## Asinus

Śmierć - 10 dni briga za wyrażanie kpiącej pogardy na czyjeś niższe pochodzenie społeczne. edit: dopiero teraz, za pierwszym razem coś mi w opcjach nie wyszło i brig nie wszedł.


----------



## wiewior

^^
Który to już dla niego za chamskie zachowanie? Piąty?


----------



## mateusz.el

^^ Piąty, przez 11 miesięcy forumowej kariery


----------



## k%

Idzie na rekord Zonca lub Koppela


----------



## mitch_ducanon

Post Smierci, jak sadze, usuniety. Czy mozna przy info o brigu cytowac wypowiedz, ktora zostala nagrodzona?


----------



## Danielewicz

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=137946346&postcount=2440

Czy mogę prosić o zrobienie porządku z tym użytkownikiem? Kolejny raz usiłuje sprowokować kłótnię. Ogólnie w temacie "[Śródmieście] Wieżowiec w miejscu pawilonu Emilia [Nadzór specjalny=brigi bez ostrzeżeń] " przydałoby się zrobić porządek i usunąć zbędną dyskusję.

Edit: jest zezwolenie na takie posty, jak ten poniżej?


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Masz tupet kłamczuchu.


----------



## 625

CIA said:


> Ja tak nie napisałem! Bapisałem, że są lepsze sposoby.
> Aczkolwiek podobnie nie można stwierdzić po kilku miesiącach, ze zlikwidowanie fotoradarów zmniejsz bezpieczeństwo. Przyczyną zwiększenie liczby wypadków (chociaż w ostatnich dwóch miesiącach się zmniejszyła!) mogą być różne - np. efekt 500+
> *A od wyzywania kogoś trolem to znajdź sobie kogoś innego, bo ja na to nie pozwolę ciemniaku!*


Miesiąc bana.


----------



## mateusz.el

*Danielewicz; drugastrona* - możecie już oboje łaskawie skończyć?


----------



## Asinus

mitch_ducanon said:


> Post Smierci, jak sadze, usuniety. Czy mozna przy info o brigu cytowac wypowiedz, ktora zostala nagrodzona?


Taka informacja może zostać udostępniona. To ten post:



Śmierć said:


> https://zapodaj.net/images/f6650846fd60d.jpg
> 
> Nawet w tym zaścianku z którego wywodzi się ród Grzelaków takich wsiowotwórczych "płotów" nie stawiano, za to z pewnością występował kołtun polski
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps. + 10 do charyzmy, za wykorzystanie skalniaków.


Piotr Grzelak jest wiceprezydentem Gdańska ds. polityki komunalnej. Śmierci, który się na forum kreuje na nie-wiadomo-jakiego inteligenta, nie odpowiada program rewitalizacji podwórek w Gdańsku, więc postanowił obrazić urzędnika, który za to odpowiada, wypominając mu brzmienie nazwiska wskazujące na chłopskie pochodzenie, okraszając to jeszcze zdjęciem jakiegoś obrzydliwego kołtuna. "Światowy pan poniżył ograniczonego chłopa". Dla mnie takie zachowanie jest nędzne. Dodam, że prawdziwy inteligent to nie jest ktoś kto pogardza czyimś niższym, w jego mniemaniu, pochodzeniem.


----------



## mitch_ducanon

^^ dzieki, Asiunus. By the way, chyba tez powinienem sie czuc urazony, bo moja mama jest z domu Grzelak  czesto sie z nim zgadzam, ale w tym wypadku.. co tu duzo mowic

musze leciec, plot sie sam nie postawi :lol:


----------



## k%

Harpun po latach nie wytrzymał ciśnienia i po 4 dniach briga za nagminne rozmywanie tematów w dziale Krakowskim o wieżowcach i "urzędnikach" postanowił zgrywać twardziela na PW.

Ban, bo już straciłem cierpliwość dla niego i setek usuniętych postów z jego powodu.

Niestety mimo jego dużego wkładu w to forum, pewni ludzie nic się nie uczą, a nawet coraz bardziej ośmielają łagodnym traktowaniem.


----------



## takisobiektoś

Kolejne wcielenie http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1913261&page=594


----------



## mateusz.el

Oba dzisiejsze białoruskie konta zbanowane, posty też chyba wszystkie usunięte, jak coś się ostało, to dać znać


----------



## ixs

troche prymitywny system, ze nie macie zautomatyzowanej opcji "usun konto + wszystkie posty"


----------



## mateusz.el

ixs said:


> troche prymitywny system, ze nie macie zautomatyzowanej opcji "usun konto + wszystkie posty"


Ja kasuję hurtowo z listy wszystkich napisanych przez niego postów, tylko jak on produkuje je w takim tempie, a ja od razu biorę listę jego wypocin, to czasami coś się jeszcze na niej nie pojawi, więc mogę niechcący pominąć


----------



## michael_siberia

To troll naprawdę wysokiej klasy. Czasami na niektóre jego profile nawet moderatorzy nie są w stanie wejść.


----------



## bartek76

michael_siberia said:


> To troll naprawdę wysokiej klasy. Czasami na niektóre jego profile nawet moderatorzy nie są w stanie wejść.


Tzn?

Russkij szpion, który łapie naiwnych?


----------



## KaeS

Tu białoruski Czukcza zalogował się ponownie http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1316772

a tu są jego wypociny, którymi nawozić zaraz będzie całe forum http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=138007535&postcount=23256

Najlepsze jest to, że on się napracuje zapewne myśli, że ktokolwiek przeczyta z tego zdanie


----------



## Bastian.

Przy tylu skasowanych postach ja bym się nie bawił w ręczne pisanie tylko stworzył program do automatycznego sklejania różnych treści, byle tylko miały choć trochę sensu.


----------



## Rafs

Na reddicie funkcjonuje coś takiego jak shadowban. Delikwentowi z takim banem wydaje się, że wszystko działa normalnie. Może pisać posty i korzystać z innych funkcji forum, ale dla pozostałych użytkowników jest niewidoczny.


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał

Tyle że gdy się wyloguje to cała jego twórczość zniknie - i można domniemać że się zorientuje 
Podobnie gdy jest multikontowcem - a ten warunek czukcza niestety spełnia


----------



## wiewior

^^
A już zwłaszcza o "zaopiekowanie się" tym użytkownikiem:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=138114703&postcount=21368
którego celem jest tylko robienie bałaganu.


----------



## mateusz.el

^^



Chris__C said:


> ^^ A ja będę (bo mi nie zależy) wkładał dalej kij w mrowisko.


Nie będziesz.

Wątek przeczyszczony.


----------



## k%

Śmierć;138115493 said:


> Jest coś takiego jak inteligencja semantyczna.
> 
> Dostałeś łopatologiczne porównanie - z linkiem i wyjaśnieniem, taki "przypis" - kołtuna, który niby miał leczyć wszechoroby duszy i ciała, ze stawianiem płotów w sercach miast, który zaś na te kłopoty miejskie ma być lekiem. Równocześnie tak, jest to jawne określenie wstecznych kompetencji intelektualnych pana prezydenta. A ty mi tu jakiegoś śmiesznego bana za obrażanie chłopów... azaliż doczytaj rozdział o "zaścianku". Proponuje się nie kompromitować. Jak na przyszłego prawnika, to już nawet nie jest śmieszne. U mnie byś egzamin obalał na w tył zwrot.
> 
> Więcej literatury i poezji życzę.


normalnie 2 wcielenie Behemota 

styl podobny i obaj Panowie z Uniwersytetów


----------



## el nino

^^ Nie, nie, nie. Ten bardziej denerwujący


----------



## behemot

k% said:


> normalnie 2 wcielenie Behemota
> 
> styl podobny i obaj Panowie z Uniwersytetów


tak, zwłaszcza do obrażania urzędników (czy kogokolwiek) wyśmiewając czyjeś nazwisko jestem pierwszy w kolejce :tongue:
Ty idź lepiej harpuna odbanuj bo ci się lud burzy, że zdjęć nie ma :lol:


----------



## k%

No właśnie się nie burzy, a zdjecia robią inni :tongue:


----------



## Czifo

Ehe ehe 



jack_cray said:


> IMHO ten kto dal bana Harpunowi tez powinien sobie odpoczac od internetu na jakis czas


----------



## Gatsby

Jeśli chodzi o *harpuna*, to pić też trzema umić. No sorry, ja bym kolegę był już wprdl. za wybryk rasistowski, oczywiście pod wpływem, chociaż osobiście go nawet lubię. IMO jakieś 3 msce (czy jaka jest tam paleta) za ubliżanie po pijaku by wystarczyło.


----------



## k%

Dużo miał tych wybrykow i wierzcie lub nie ale setki postów usuniętych.

Tolerować też można do pewnej granicy nawet jeśli ktoś robi mnóstwo zdjęć...


----------



## Gatsby

^^Niewątpliwie wielu poleciało dożywotnio za mniejsze rzeczy...


----------



## k%

Czifo said:


> Ehe ehe


----------



## michael_siberia

Dobrze pamiętam, że do tej pory to k% ze składu moderatorskiego bronił harpuna przed banem?


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

#takbyło.


----------



## adam2a

behemot said:


> tak, zwłaszcza do obrażania urzędników (czy kogokolwiek) wyśmiewając czyjeś nazwisko jestem pierwszy w kolejce :tongue:
> Ty idź lepiej harpuna odbanuj bo ci się lud burzy, że zdjęć nie ma :lol:


Koledze chodziło chyba o styl, a styl ma zawsze pierwszeństwo przed treścią


----------



## 19Dako20

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=138093330&postcount=31447

A ktore to by bylo wysadzenie zaplanowane przez Polaka? 175? Chyba nie... 
Moze nie wszystkie muslimy to terrorysci ale 99% terorystow to muslimy.
Nie wpuszczasz muslimow to zapobiegasz atakom, proste.
Zeby oni jeszcze cos wartosciowego wnosili, cos inwestowali, rozwijali biznesy... A to tylko brud, smrod i wiekszosc siedzi na zasilkach robiac kolejne dzieci.
_


----------



## KaeS

Białoruski wiejski głupek znów w akcji - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=138165910&postcount=23383


----------



## mateusz.el

KaeS said:


> Białoruski wiejski głupek znów w akcji - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=138165910&postcount=23383


ciężko nie zauważyć


----------



## demoos

jeszcze tu zostalo 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=138166022&postcount=7180


----------



## Grvl

Nie da się zrobić czegoś, żeby osoby mające mniej niż X postów fizycznie nie mogły postować w niektórych działach forum? Może przynajmniej częściowo by to rozwiązało problem.


----------



## mateusz.el

Grvl said:


> Nie da się zrobić czegoś, żeby osoby mające mniej niż X postów fizycznie nie mogły postować w niektórych działach forum? Może przynajmniej częściowo by to rozwiązało problem.


On i tak wyklepuje pierwsze posty na działach zagranicznych, egzotycznych, gdzie właściwie nikt nie moderuje.


----------



## LubiePiwo

Rozumiem kłótnie w PHP albo w wątku i imigrantach... Ale w wątku meteo? :|


----------



## Konstruktor

dexter2 said:


> Bardzo proszę o odpoczynek dla tego gościa (chyba kolejny, bo i ile kojarzę już nie raz się chamsko zachowywał):
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=138489218&postcount=22929
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=138495376&postcount=22934
> 
> Takie insynuacje pod adresem mojej osoby nieprawdopodobnie mnie bolą i wkurzają (o wiele bardziej niż jakiekolwiek puste obelgi). Koleś nie jest w stanie odróżnić postów pokazujących obserwacje od jego wyidealizowanych wyobrażeń oskarżając mnie jednocześnie że jest to moja wina i że ja też pewnie to robię? Przecież to jest jakaś totalna paranoja.
> Nie chcę, żeby takie posty pod moim adresem były pisane i wisiały na publicznym forum zrzeszającym raczej inteligentnych ludzi na poziomie.


Człowieku o czym Ty piszesz  widzisz tam znaki zapytania? zadaje Ci pytanie czy jesteś taki, możesz odpowiedzieć, że nie. To że wszystko odbierasz bardzo osobiście i Cie to boli, to mało kogo obchodzi.

Wybacz ale nie obraziłem Cie, lecz mam prawo sądzić, że możesz wyrzucać śmieci gdzie popadnie gdy piszesz, że to wina śniegu, że jest śmietnisko, a latem problem jest mniejszy bo ktoś sprząta  Zresztą jak widać, nie tylko ja podzielam tą uwagę.


----------



## bartek76

LubiePiwo said:


> Rozumiem kłótnie w PHP albo w wątku i imigrantach... Ale w wątku meteo? :|



Karnawał? Wielki Post za pasem?
Dwóch sensownych forumowiczów opiło się szaleju i postanowiło poobrzucać ... plackami

Ani chybi przesilenie wiosenne


----------



## hehehehehe

michael_siberia said:


> Obstawiam, że to katowicer aka gylynder:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1315404


----------



## Zegarkowy

Polityka poza PHP: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=138519479&postcount=3758


----------



## ixs

^^ło kurde... czlowiek gąbka :nuts:


----------



## Zegarkowy

Zegarkowy said:


> Polityka poza PHP: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=138519479&postcount=3758


Ponawiam prośbę.
Wątek http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1309967&page=188
Od postu http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=138491783&postcount=3755 wielu chętnych do bana, i przybywa...


----------



## k%

jak nikt się nie kwapi to ja chętnie sobie kliknę 

10 dni na dobry początek dla mario 92


----------



## Hubi2010

Proszę o zbanowanie,a jesli nie zbanowanie to długiego briga dla tego Pana;
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=138652479&postcount=3701
chodzi o to zdanie:


> Nie wiem, może ty jesteś jednak chłopak z Poniatowej i dla ciebie wszystko jedno, czy siedzisz na ławeczce pod blokiem


Akurat się trafiło że ja pochodzę z miasta Poniatowa i jak można w taki sposób obrażać,jak ktoś z innego miasta jest,to co jest gorszym człowiekiem?


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Gdyby dawać bany za takie teksty, to połowa forum by musiała wylecieć. Jemu nie chodzi o to, że jesteś gorszym człowiekiem, a raczej pije do Twojej małomiasteczkowej mentalności (czy to prawda nie wnikam, nie znam całej dyskusji). W wątkach warszawskich podobne wymiany zdań pojawiają się powszechnie (w stylu "u siebie na prowincji to parkuj na trawniku, tutaj mamy Warszawę") i nikt kar nie łapie.


----------



## Hubi2010

^^


> Dokładnie. To jest JEDNO! - JEDYNE! (o czym pozostali na pewno zdążyli się już zorientować), zdjęcie z tym kasztanem i to w jakiejś piaskownicy. Nie wiem, może ty jesteś jednak chłopak z Poniatowej i dla ciebie wszystko jedno, czy siedzisz na ławeczce pod blokiem (patrz obrazek ), czy w reprezentacyjnym placu miejskim. Interpeluj u wójta, może wam posadzi


----------



## mkrawcz1

Trochę dystansu do siebie, a nie wypowiadanie wojny za nazwanie "kartoflem"...


----------



## Łosiu

Za co wyleciał harpun?


----------



## bad455

^^


k% said:


> Harpun po latach nie wytrzymał ciśnienia i po 4 dniach briga za nagminne rozmywanie tematów w dziale Krakowskim o wieżowcach i "urzędnikach" postanowił zgrywać twardziela na PW.
> 
> Ban, bo już straciłem cierpliwość dla niego i setek usuniętych postów z jego powodu.
> 
> Niestety mimo jego dużego wkładu w to forum, pewni ludzie nic się nie uczą, a nawet coraz bardziej ośmielają łagodnym traktowaniem.


----------



## Asinus

hehehehehe - 7 dni briga za obrażanie ludzi.


----------



## Tomczyna

A kiedy ban za multi?


----------



## mitch_ducanon

Asinus said:


> hehehehehe - 7 dni briga za obrażanie ludzi.


i co w tym smiesznego..?


----------



## ixs

Asinus geniusz zla... tylko lepiej by bylo sesesesese


----------



## asfarasurizcanc

Tomczyna said:


> A kiedy ban za multi?


A kto to?


----------



## bad455

^^


michael_siberia said:


> Obstawiam, że to katowicer aka gylynder:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1315404


----------



## asfarasurizcanc

A to nie znam


----------



## michael_siberia

Jego kolejne posty są jednak bardziej w stylu bobtrebora (również z banem za... multi).


----------



## Hipolit

Czukcza wrócił. Uprasza się...
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=138721285&postcount=71151

i tu:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=138721200&postcount=23688

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=138721326&postcount=390

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=138721355&postcount=11401


----------



## pmaciej7

Moskwa. Supermarket.
- Dzień dobry! Małże są?
- Są.
- Jak to możliwe? Przecież nigdzie ich nie można kupić!!
- Białoruskie.
- Białoruskie? Przecież na Białorusi..
- BIAŁORUSKIE!!!!
- Zrozumiałem. Piętnaście białoruskich małży poproszę.


----------



## Stolpermann

Czuć za z nowym programem artystycznym http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=138728476&postcount=303169


----------



## MortisPL

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1600879 

Czukcza dotarł na ugandyjskie podforum :lol:


----------



## mateusz.el

^^ Na egzotycznych działach nabija sobie posty, żeby mieć minimum 10 i wklejać u nas fotografie itp.


----------



## MortisPL

Trafił tam zapewne po tagach bo nie wiedzieć czemu ten wątek ma takie tagi: białystok, drogi, dworzec, humor, polityka, polska, szczecin, warszawa


----------



## mateusz.el

^^ Na niektórych zagranicznych forach chyba można samemu dodawać/zmieniać tagi.


----------



## pmaciej7

I sam je tam dodał.


----------



## Maciek97

Asinus said:


> hehehehehe - 7 dni briga za obrażanie ludzi.


To za coś takiego raczej też się nalezy
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=138731178&postcount=394


----------



## PiotrG

Gościu właśnie nabił 10 postów, być może to czukcza.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1325891


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Na pewno. Dostałem 6 pm od idioty


----------



## k%

mnie tam dużo nie trzeba


----------



## k%

i hehehehe też sobie zbanuje jak koledzy nie lubią sobie rąk brudzić


----------



## michael_siberia

Który to był w końcu?


----------



## Asinus

halevi - 10 dni briga za trollowane w wątku o aborcji.


----------



## Asinus

aksu - także 10 dni za obrażanie ludzi na forum.


----------



## Łosiu

michael_siberia said:


> Który to był w końcu?


Podbijam. Ciekawe, który z naszych tuzów stał za tym.


----------



## Wicked dj

czukcza z haplogrupy AH24N7 atakuje jak szalony ( PHP, ros- pol itp )


----------



## 625

arafat11 said:


> zwracam sie z prosba do modow o reakcje wobec usera Richtie, ktory nazywa mnie ruskim trollem i twierdzi,ze mam placone za to,ze w temacie o stosunkach polsko -ukrainskich, w dyskusji o ataku granatnikiem na ambasade w Łucku osmielam sie wyrazic watpliwosci czy na pewno odpowiada za to Rosja.Pomimo prosby o przedstawienie dowodow lub zaprzestanie pomawiania napisal tak:


Masz ostrzeżenie, będę sprawdzał, czy jesteś ruskim trollem. Poczytaj:



> Atak granatnikiem na polski konsulat w Łucku to kolejny z pasma incydentów psujących relacje polsko-ukraińskie. Kolejny, ale też najbardziej poważny i najmocniej niepokojący ze wszystkich dotychczasowych. – Ten atak nie jest przypadkiem – komentuje w rozmowie z portalem Interia profesor Andrzej Furier. - Mamy do czynienia ze zorganizowaną akcją, której jasnym celem jest pogorszenie relacji polsko-ukraińskich – dodaje ekspert w sprawach ukraińskich Paweł Kowal.



Czytaj więcej na http://fakty.interia.pl/autor/artur...ce=paste&utm_medium=paste&utm_campaign=chrome



Cezman said:


> Pewnie, że ma. Na skłóceniu Ukrainy z Polską najbardziej zależy Rosji.
> 
> Ps. Proszę przenieść dyskusję do innej księgi bo tu pisać nie wolno


Masz ostrzeżenie za wtrącanie się po raz kolejny między wódkę, a zakąskę.


----------



## arafat11

^^
mozesz sobie sprawdzac, nie mam nic do ukrycia...
natomiast opinie, ktora przedstawiles to tylko jedna z wielu,z ktora nie musze sie zgadzac i mam prawo przedstawic swoja, zwlaszcza gdy ja uzasadnie.Ponadto gdybys zadal sobie troche trudu i przeczytal moje posty w tym watku to bys zrozumial ze,ja nie twierdze,ze tego nie zrobili Rosjanie tylko, ze nie jest to 100% pewne bo tego czynu( jak i poprzednich) *mogly* dokonac rowniez inne grupy/organziacje i wlasnie nad tym sie zastanawialem w swoich postach a to chyba co innego...
Natomiast nikt nie ma prawa mnie nazywac botem czy twierdzic,ze biore pieniadze za jakas propagande bez dowodow a tych user Richtie nie przedstawil....


----------



## KOmiX

625 said:


> Masz ostrzeżenie, będę sprawdzał, czy jesteś ruskim trollem. Poczytaj:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atak granatnikiem na polski konsulat w Łucku to kolejny z pasma incydentów psujących relacje polsko-ukraińskie. Kolejny, ale też najbardziej poważny i najmocniej niepokojący ze wszystkich dotychczasowych. – Ten atak nie jest przypadkiem – komentuje w rozmowie z portalem Interia profesor Andrzej Furier. - Mamy do czynienia ze zorganizowaną akcją, której jasnym celem jest pogorszenie relacji polsko-ukraińskich – dodaje ekspert w sprawach ukraińskich Paweł Kowal.
> 
> 
> 
> Czytaj więcej na http://fakty.interia.pl/autor/artur...ce=paste&utm_medium=paste&utm_campaign=chrome
Click to expand...

Do poglądów arafata11 często mi dalej niż bliżej, ale skąd wniosek, że to faktycznie rosyjska prowokacja? Jakieś dowody? Szczątki dowodów? Poczytaj:



> *Maciej Pieczyński: W Łucku ostrzelano z granatnika polski konsulat. Skoro w swoim arsenale od farby „nieznani sprawcy” przechodzą do granatów, to chyba sprawa robi się śmiertelnie poważna?*
> 
> Ks. Tadeusz Isakowicz-Zaleski: Tak. I dlatego jestem zszokowany wypowiedziami tych polskich polityków, którzy zaraz po zdarzeniu orzekli, że to rosyjska prowokacja. A skąd oni to wiedzą?! W interesie państwa polskiego jest przede wszystkim wysłać na Ukrainę polskich prokuratorów, którzy będą patrzeć na ręce Ukraińcom, nieudolnie i nieskutecznie badającym wszystkie dotychczasowe prowokacje antypolskie.
> 
> W interesie Polski jest dopilnowanie tych śledztw, bo jak do tej pory Ukraina nie złapała nikogo. Ciągle pojawiają się kolejni nieznani sprawcy, którzy grasują głównie na Ukrainie Zachodniej. Co jeszcze się może stać?! Jak twierdzi konsul, granat uderzył 20 cm od okna pokoju, w którym spał pracownik konsulatu, więc to była wręcz próba zabójstwa, akt terroryzmu. Polscy politycy, którzy stawiają ideologię ponad zdrowy rozsądek, sami zachęcają do tych działań. Bo stwierdzenie a priori, że to zrobili Rosjanie, jest zachętą do dalszych prowokacji, które będą się moim zdaniem działy, tyle że na większą skalę. Następnym razem ktoś może zginąć. Proszę sobie wyobrazić, co by się działo, gdyby w Polsce ktoś wystrzelił z granatnika w ambasadę amerykańską czy izraelską?! Reakcja władz byłaby natychmiastowa.


Czytaj więcej na https://dorzeczy.pl/kraj/25977/Ludobojstwo-jest-wciaz-przeklamane.htm


----------



## 625

KOmiX said:


> Czytaj więcej na https://dorzeczy.pl/kraj/25977/Ludobojstwo-jest-wciaz-przeklamane.htm


A to sobie wybrałeś ałtoryted :lol:

_Ks. Tadeusz Zaleski: Od Majdanu nie jeżdżę już na Ukrainę_


----------



## arafat11

^^
no tak wybierasz sobie swoje autorytety, ktore potwierdzaja Twoje tezy i tym sposobem mozesz wszystkich twierdzacych inaczej nazywac ruskimi botami...jakie to wszystko proste, czarno bialehno:
Ks. Tadeusz Isakowicz-Zaleski akurat ma racje domagajac sie uczciwego sledztwa, co w tym dziwnego?


----------



## mkrawcz1

Is fecit cui prodest


----------



## dkzg

arafat11 said:


> ^^
> no tak wybierasz sobie swoje autorytety, ktore potwierdzaja Twoje tezy i tym sposobem mozesz wszystkich twierdzacych inaczej nazywac ruskimi botami...jakie to wszystko proste, czarno bialehno:


Osoby pojawiające się w mediach, o których mowa stosują dokładnie tą samą zasadę i wtedy Ci ona nie przeszkadza


----------



## arafat11

^^
co mnie obchodza eksperci z Wyborczej


----------



## PiotrG

Czukcza is back:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1331179


----------



## dkzg

Na poprzedniej stronie dawid392 prosi o karanie za nazwanie go pisowcem, a sam wyzywa od lewaków.


dawid392 said:


> (...)Ale skąd taki lewak mógłby o tym wiedzieć skoro nigdy w Krośnie nie był ani nawet nie potrafiłby wskazać mojego miasta na mapie.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Pozdrawiam wszystkich trolli obecnych w tym wątku. Można się z was pośmiać


----------



## dawid392

Skoro nazywanie mnie sfrustrowanym pisowcem nie jest karalne to dlaczego ja nie mogę nazwać Ciebie lewakiem tym bardziej, że nic odkrywczego nie stwierdzam?

A jak twój kolega @Richtie wyzywa arafata11 od ruskich trolii to Ci to nie przeszkadza?


----------



## Hipolit

dawid392 said:


> Skoro nazywanie mnie sfrustrowanym pisowcem nie jest karalne to dlaczego ja nie mogę nazwać Ciebie lewakiem tym bardziej, że nic odkrywczego nie stwierdzam?



Przepraszam, że się wtrącę. 
Gdyż nazwanie kogoś PiSowcem dość dokładnie określa jego poglądy, natomiast wyznawcy wspomnianej organizacji, mianem "lewaka" (skądinąd wymyślonym przez W.I. Uljanowa ksywa Lenin) obdarzają* wszystkich im niesprzyjających,* nieważne jakie poglądy by reprezentowali. Miano "lewaka" można od nich uzyskać za zacytowanie Winstona Churchilla albo Margaret Thatcher.


----------



## mateusz.el

dawid392 said:


> Haha no to teraz już pojechałeś po bandzie na maksa. :lol: Przecież ta kopuła w avatarze to wieża dzwonnica - symbol Krosna.:lol: Ale skąd taki lewak mógłby o tym wiedzieć skoro nigdy w Krośnie nie był ani nawet nie potrafiłby wskazać mojego miasta na mapie.
> 
> Brakuje argumentów więc próbujesz błysnąć a tylko się ośmieszasz.
> 
> Pozdrawiam wszystkich trolli obecnych w tym wątku. Można się z was pośmiać :cheers:


*Brig - 5 dni*
obrażanie innych + atak personalny
Nikt nikogo nie będzie wyzywał i wyszydzał. A określenie "lewak" jest uważane za obraźliwe i bez wątpienia pejoratywne.

Wątek przeczyszczony.


----------



## Lukasz.J

mateusz.el said:


> Nikt nikogo nie będzie wyzywał i wyszydzał. A określenie "lewak" jest uważane za obraźliwe i bez wątpienia pejoratywne.


A faszysta? A ruski troll? Czy te określenia nie są pejoratywne?


----------



## Asinus

ilidan said:


> adam2a said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... ale to na pewno nie wojska Assada wykorzystujące broń chemiczną na poziomie taktycznym bo...?
> 
> 
> 
> Bo jest to prawdopodobnie jedna z najgłupszych rzeczy, jaką mogłyby zrobić? Ja rozumiem, że myśleć to za bardzo nie potrafisz i swego czasu w sposób zupełnie jawny przedstawiałeś scenariusz, zgodnie z którym kobiety i dzieci na targach bożonarodzeniowych mógł celowo rozjechać polski kierowca, no ale bez przesady.
> 
> Uwierz mi, naprawdę wypowiadanie się na tematy wielce polityczne jest zdecydowanie nie dla ciebie. Chyba, że w ramach klubu: adam2a, asinus, antysmok.
Click to expand...

Obrażanie i ad personam = ilidan - 10 dni briga.


----------



## Lukasz.J

Asinus said:


> Obrażanie i ad personam = ilidan - 10 dni briga.


Za taką łagodną opinie brig, a rzucanie faszystami moderacja popiera. Innego wytłumaczenia dla tolerancji takiego określania nie ma. To zapewne oznaka elitarności jaką niektórzy temu forum przypisują.

Zresztą w pierwszym poście na tej stronie też mamy doskonały przykład jak modowie dbają o to aby nikt nie był obrażany. Mimo poglądówminimum przyzwoitości należało by jednak zachować.


----------



## PiotrG

Kolejne konto pod obserwację:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1330770


----------



## mateusz.el

Lukasz.J said:


> Za taką łagodną opinie brig, a rzucanie faszystami moderacja popiera. Innego wytłumaczenia dla tolerancji takiego określania nie ma. To zapewne oznaka elitarności jaką niektórzy temu forum przypisują.
> 
> Zresztą w pierwszym poście na tej stronie też mamy doskonały przykład jak modowie dbają o to aby nikt nie był obrażany. Mimo poglądówminimum przyzwoitości należało by jednak zachować.


Ja dzisiaj przeczyściłem jeden wątek, jak się ma w danym momencie chwilę czasu, to się wszędzie nie zajrzy jednocześnie, żeby poczytać, zobaczyć, posprzątać i ew. zainterweniować.


----------



## Lukasz.J

mateusz.el said:


> Ja dzisiaj przeczyściłem jeden wątek, jak się ma w danym momencie chwilę czasu, to się wszędzie nie zajrzy jednocześnie, żeby poczytać, zobaczyć, posprzątać i ew. zainterweniować.


Nie czaruj. Przecież na poprzedniej stronie tego wątku masz doskonały przykład. I nikomu z Was to nie przeszkadza.


----------



## pmaciej7

Ktoś się zastanawiał, czy lepszy jest system księgowy, czy zgłoszeniowy. No cóż, w systemie zgłoszeniowym z pola widzenia uciekają takie perełki:



> Proszę o bana dla użytkownika BlazD za szerzenie mowy nienawiści, rasizmu i ksenofobi. Ponadto okazuje brak szacunku dla religii. Obraża uczucia religijne wiernych oraz szerzey zakazane poglady które to są odradzającym sie faszyzmem. Nie powinno być mijsca dla takich ksenofobów i rasistów jak Blazd na forum.
> Pozdrawiam
> Pokój bracia


Swoją drogą, to tak w nawiązaniu do oskarżeń o faszyzm.


----------



## dkzg

Z ciągłym powtarzaniem o linii Sulechów-Wolsztyn? Spory wkład to on miał w rozwalanie wątku lubuskiego lotniska.


----------



## 625

Exelcior said:


> Czy możliwe jest odbanowanie @tomno i 2 szansa dla Niego? Ma spory wkład, zwłaszcza w wątkach kolejowych.


Miał zbyt duży wkład, to chyba adhd.


----------



## asfarasurizcanc

Exelcior said:


> Czy możliwe jest odbanowanie @tomno i 2 szansa dla Niego? Ma spory wkład, zwłaszcza w wątkach kolejowych.


Jeśli robimy głosowanie to ja jestem przeciwko


----------



## dawid392

el nino said:


> ^^ To może załóżcie sobie Forum Wieżowców Wyklętych i banujcie wszystkich jak chcecie? Już nudne się to robi...


A dlaczego nie mam prawa domagać się sprawiedliwości i równego traktowania? Co ten komentarz w ogóle ma oznaczać i co mają do tego żołnierze wyklęci? 

Gdybyśmy byli równo traktowani to takie komentarze jak moje czy kolegów w ogóle by się nie pojawiały. Ale jeżeli są na tym forum użytkownicy i czują się jak ryba w wodzie bo mają po swojej stronie adminów to sobie mogą pozwalać na co chcą obrażając innych.


Powtarzam po raz ostatni. Nie życzę sobie, żeby na tym forum ktoś mnie nazywał sfrustrowanym pisiorem i obrażał mnie lub mi groził tak jak już to wcześniej miało miejsce od jednego użytkownika który również nie dostał żadnej kary. Jeżeli ktoś będzie się tak do mnie zwracał to niech się liczy z ostrą reakcją z mojej strony. Jeżeli nie na forum i nie tutaj, to trzeba będzie iść dalej. Mam nadzieję, że od teraz będzie już spokój i nie będę miał ku temu powodów. 

Wcale się nie zdziwię jeżeli za ten komentarz również dostanę bana. Mam nadzieję, że jednak nie. Byłoby fajnie.


----------



## rispetto

del


----------



## michael_siberia

Spamer do kasacji:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1316905


----------



## arafat11

el nino said:


> ^^ To może załóżcie sobie Forum Wieżowców Wyklętych i banujcie wszystkich jak chcecie? Już nudne się to robi...


ok, bo rozumiem,ze Wy juz swoje macie i banujecie kazdego kto nie zgadza sie z jedynie sluszna wersja...oczywiscie takiego szkodnika mozna do woli nazywac pisowcem, ciemnogrodem, faszysta i ruskim trolem a potem we wlasnym sosiku mozecie sie do woli chwalic jakie to elitarne forum i forumowicze,gdzie nie ma chamstwa jak na oneciehno:


----------



## dkzg

^^
Tak się jakoś dziwne składa, że korelacja chamstwa z prawicowcami jest bliska 1, a tu jak mówisz chamstwa prawie nie ma. Resztę dopowiedz sobie sam.


----------



## arafat11

^^
oczywiscie, przeciez nazwanie kogos lewakiem to szczyt chamstwa natomiast pisanie o przeciwnikach per faszysta, pisior czy ruski troll to kwintesencja kultury...zyj dalej w alternatywnej rzeczywistoscihno:


----------



## michael_siberia

Ojej, to nagle określenie "faszysta" jest chamskie? Ja tu widzę raczej próbę zaprowadzania jakiejś dziwnej poprawności politycznej na forum w twoim wykonaniu.


----------



## arafat11

^^
dla kazdego,kto choc troche zna historie okreslenie faszysta ma dosc jednoznaczne znaczenie...chyba,ze Tobie sie ono kojarzy neutralnie...
poza tym nalezy to rozpatrywac w kontekscie, gdzie za okreslenie lewak dawano briga...
okreslenie ruski troll tez jest neutralne?


----------



## Exelcior

625 said:


> Miał zbyt duży wkład, to chyba adhd.


Każdy zasługuje na 2 szansę :banana: Czy może warto by może by go odbanować z banem na lubuskie lotnisko (wilk syty i owca cała) ?


----------



## mateusz.el

^^ Ale on nie tylko pisał bzdety w wątku o lotnisku w Babimoście. 
Trollował i pisał bzdury w wielu innych miejscach, większość jego postów była nad wyraz infantylna i ogólnie niewiele wnosząca. W prywatnych wiadomościach też sprawiał wrażenie osoby, delikatnie mówiąc, dość dziwnej.
Dla mnie bez szans na odbanowanie.


----------



## michael_siberia

Jak tylko wpadał do wątków w GOP, to miałem go dosyć po każdym poście z osobna. To było wręcz transstechno w kawałkach.


----------



## johny.f

Przede wszystkim to bylaby juz nie 2., ale n-ta szansa. OIDP mial juz wczesniej ze dwa dluzsze brigi/bany. Do tego merytoryka jego wszystkich postow oscylowala w okolicach zera. Z minusem.


----------



## 625

Preslav miesiąc briga za kłamstwa o KDP. Ostrzegałem, bo pisze głównie bzdury.


----------



## Exelcior

wietnamski spamer w wątku o linii piekielnej - kolejne wcielenie Czukczy?:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=139624766&postcount=1404


----------



## BlazD

Czy można sprawdzić czy ATarnowski:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1297207

nie jest multikontem Arcytektona?


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

No tożegnamy.


----------



## michael_siberia

Czyli jednak to był on? Do mnie docierały tylko strzępy aktywności Arcytektona, ale mimo to nie kojarzę go jako aż tak zajadłego trolla politycznego, jak ATarnowski.


----------



## dkzg

pmaciej7 said:


> Saczers - ban.


Na ile ten ban?


----------



## Beck's

Nie podano terminu, czyli na zawsze?


----------



## mateusz.el

Asinus said:


> Śmierć - 11 brig = ban na zawsze.


Jak go ostatnio postraszyłem banem, to się nawet uspokoił. Widać wszystko było kwestią czasu...


----------



## Beck's

@arafat11 ma bana? Bo zdaje się, że miał mieć briga.


----------



## ilidan

pmaciej7 said:


> arafat11 - 30 dni,
> zbieraj - 3 dni,
> Saczers - ban.


A może byś łaskawie wyjaśnił za co to, skoro się tak ochoczo bierzesz za banowanie?


----------



## wojnest

Za głupotę.


----------



## el nino

Można zrobić porządek: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1913261&page=869
Kolega rzuca g..m licząc że się coś przyczepi, a to zdecydowanie nie ten wątek.


----------



## michael_siberia

Beck's said:


> @arafat11 ma bana? Bo zdaje się, że miał mieć briga.


Można jak najbardziej wyłapać czasowego bana.


----------



## .kp

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=140852603&postcount=560

Troll. Zdaję się że raz już był ban dla podobnego nicku...


----------



## deteroos

Spamer attack:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=140931077&postcount=4445


----------



## Offspring

Za co poleciał Vergelf?


----------



## Beck's

Za spamowanie w PHP.


----------



## michael_siberia

Nie, nie za spam. Za wielomiesięczny trolling.


----------



## Wilku88

To nie byl trolling, odnosilem wrażenie on naprawde wierzyl w to co pisze.


----------



## mateusz.el

Za całokształt twórczości. Po prostu


----------



## bartek76

Za miłość do ojczyzny, Sowietskogo Sojuza



Wilku88 said:


> To nie byl trolling, odnosilem wrażenie on naprawde wierzyl w to co pisze.


Bo był naprawdę dobry, sądzę że to autentyczny wielkoruski patriota.


----------



## Virgileq

Ja bym jednak bronił Vergelfa. To co mnie uderzyło - nie znam jego wczesnej twórczości to to, że łatwo przypięto mu łatkę "ruskiego trolla", ktoś nawet dopisał coś w rodzaju "widać, że inni go lajkują i są tacy sami". Ja lajkowałem jego posty. Z tego co widziałem _wik_ też i wierzcie mi lub nie, ale mam do czynienia w ruskimi trollami - lepszymi i gorszymi. Twitter, to jest całe mnóstwo takich, a nawet sam dobieram, by wiedzieć co się dzieje i nie spotkałem *ani jednego*, który byłby *pro-uchodźczy*. Dosłownie. Jest to dla mnie taki papierek lakmusowy, a nie dość, że Vergelf tego testu na ruskiego trolla nie przechodził, to jego wypowiedzi były całkiem sensowne, a przyznać trzeba, że wypowiadał się w dość niebezpiecznych tematach.

Mam dwie duże uwagi. 

Pierwsza to taka, że przylepiono mu łatkę "ruskiego trolla" bez grama dowodu. Nikt takiego nie wskazał. Ani jednego fragmentu posta, który jest niemiły, czy trollujący. Nie wskazali tej miłości do Putina ani oskarżyciele, ani moderacja. Pada "za całokształt", "za miłość do ruskiego mira", ale jakoś nie udało mi się w przeciągu ostatniego pół roku znaleźć u niego objawów kremlologii. 

Druga sprawa, która mnie zasmuciła, to to, że w wątku emigranckim ruskiej propagandy jest co drugi post i moderacja nic nie robi z tym fantem. Ot brig za tematy obok na kilka dni, ale porządnego sprzątania trolli i rasistów, to tam dawno nie było. Na to przyzwolenie jest. W tamtym wątku to praktycznie "guru system works". Czytam te same wiadomości kilka dni później po tym jak to w Moskwie wyprodukują i z tymi fake newsami moderacja nie walczy. Powód oficjalny: "bo się rozleje na inne wątki".

Więc z szacunku wskażcie mi proszę te posty Vergelfa, które wskazywałyby na Putinofilię. Być może się mylę, bo na moje... Zważając o której godzinie ban został rozdzielony (02:20?), to jednak prosiłbym o rozważenie tej decyzji trzeźwym okiem.


----------



## MichalJ

Wkurzający on był nieprawdopodobnie, i nieprawdy straszne pisał, ale czy to spełniało wymogi na bana?

No widać spełniało, skoro dostał.


----------



## dkzg

Virgileq
Poczytaj sobie wątek rosyjski, gdzieś tak od początku roku. Ogólnie kto jest w temacie ten nie ma wątpliwości, że ban się należał.


----------



## michael_siberia

@ Virgileq

Zwróć uwagę, że praktycznie każdy dłuższy post napisany pod nickiem Vergelf miał za zadanie rozsadzać forum od środka poprzez prowokowanie nowych lub nasilanie istniejących kłótni. Ponadto jego "specjalnością" były właśnie najgorętsze w danym momencie tematy na forum 640. Popatrzałem sobie na jego posty z czerwca. Znalazłem słownie jeden "punktowany" wpis na FPW poza księgami. Wpis składa się z dosłownie jednego zdjęcia, wykonanego przez... jednego z czołowych fotografów warszawskiej sekcji forum! Ciekawe, że poza forum 640 już nie był taki wyszczekany, jeśli chodzi o komentowanie polskiej rzeczywistości.


----------



## k%

On to juz duzo mial widze tych brigów


----------



## KOmiX

Miła zdań wymiana pod informacją o wyroku dla sprawcy śmiertelnego potrącenia (Carmageddon oczywiście):



GD 2233J said:


> Pewnie był sędzią





newsted said:


> (...)
> Kolega z pisu?





misioho said:


> Dyrektorem SKOK-u





GD 2233J said:


> Kolega z po?
> Może ojciec Amber Gold


----------



## Exelcior

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=141312549&postcount=1 - wybaczcie, że piszę w tej księdze ale gość zasługuje na bana.


----------



## dkzg

Polityczna sygnaturka


----------



## skejl

Serio polityczne są zabronione? Pół forum ma polityczne, niekoniecznie odnoszące się do bieżączki, niekiedy ironiczne, wliczając w to moderatorów: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=112484 czy zasłużonych użytkowników „z ponad 46-tysiącami lajków”: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=860282. Akurat sygnaturka Tiggera nie jest obraźliwa, a jego ogólny wkład trudno sprowadzić do trollingu.


----------



## Bastian.

Szczegół w tym że niektórzy trochę się kryją z tym sygnaturkami, nie piszą w nich wprost o co chodzi, a White Tigger tak nie robi, czarno na białym napisał co myśli. Dlatego niektórych to kłuje w oczy. Osobna sprawa to że jest zwolennikiem PiS a sporo osób na forum tej partii nienawidzi, jej zwolenników też, to powoduje że White Tigger poprzez swoją sygnaturkę jest bardziej widoczny i bardziej narażony na karę. Ale jeżeli dostanie coś więcej niż ostrzeżenie to będzie to chamskie zachowanie.


----------



## Tomczyna

W ogóle to należy mu się brig za bezbecję w Czasie na śmiech, albo co najmniej zakaz postowania


----------



## Bastian.

Jakieś przykłady?.


----------



## mateusz.el

Bastian. said:


> Jakieś przykłady?.


nie wiem teraz czy dobrze mi się kojarzy użytkownik, ale jeśli tak, to wrzucał on w ostatnim czasie masę kopiowanych hurtowo memów i obrazków z różnych stron, które były raczej denne i głupie, niż śmieszne. Sporo z tego sam skasowałem dość szybko.


----------



## Bastian.

Przeglądam od czasu do czasu polityczne śmieszkowanie i widzę że sporo tam głupich czy nieśmiesznych dowcipów i memów. Wrzucają je obie strony.

Wracając do sygnatury White Tiggera-niech ją zmieni na mniej rażącą w oczy i już. Możecie dać też jakieś ostrzeżenie ale nie dawajcie mu briga za nią.


----------



## Wilku88

Dajcie sobie spokoj z tymi sygnaturkami, wiele osob je ma i nikt nie zwraca uwagi, czemu robic wyjatki. Mnie osobiscie nie przekonuje, ze ktos ma sygnaturke z takiej opcji politycznej to bardziej prowokuje - albo stosujemy te same standardy dla wszystkich, albo nie pilnujemy tego wcale.
PS To nie pisowiec tylko korwinista.


----------



## Bastian.

Czasem trzeba zwrócić uwagę posiadaczowi sygnatury bo bez tego ludzie by sobie takie kocopoły ustawiali że szok.


----------



## asfarasurizcanc

skejl said:


> Serio polityczne są zabronione? Pół forum ma polityczne, niekoniecznie odnoszące się do bieżączki, niekiedy ironiczne, wliczając w to moderatorów: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=112484


To fakt, uważam, że Beton powinien natychmiast usunąć Martina Schulza ze swojego avatara.


----------



## 625

asfarasurizcanc said:


> To fakt, uważam, że Beton powinien natychmiast usunąć Martina Schulza ze swojego avatara.


----------



## kokodak

Przepraszam czy posiadanie avatara z roznegliżowaną, grubą murzynką z cyckiem za kolana jest karalne?
Pytam, gdyż w ten sposób chciałem zamanifestować swój szacun i fascynację dużymi babami!
Nie wiedziałem jednocześnie gdzie umieścić pytanie a widzę, że o sygnaturkach się tematy toczą więc liczę na odpowiedź!


----------



## gacol

asfarasurizcanc said:


> To fakt, uważam, że Beton powinien natychmiast usunąć Martina Schulza ze swojego avatara.


No i stało się nareszcie jasne, kim jest ów mityczny wujek z rajchu :lol:


----------



## Bastian.

No tak, Martin Schulz wujkiem z rajchu, jeszcze tylko cioci zza Buga brakuje. Beton członkiem antypolskiego kondominium rosyjsko-niemieckiego pod żydowskim zarządem. I jak ja mam teraz z tym żyć?. A tak lubiłem i szanowałem Betona. Jestem załamany i czuję się zdradzony.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Również i ja czuję się nieco zaskoczony. Jeżeli jednak przyjmowałem jakieś pieniądze od Georga Sorosa, to tylko po to, żeby ten żydowski spekulant ich miał mniej.


----------



## Eurotram

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Jeżeli jednak przyjmowałem jakieś pieniądze od Georga Sorosa, to tylko po to, żeby ten żydowski spekulant ich miał mniej.


Beton,toś Ty nasz rodzimy Rabin Hood :lol:
Zaraz zaraz... tylko kogo wspomógłeś?


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Zawsze wierzyłem, że trzeba być wiernym. Dlatego zawsze byłem wierny sobie.


----------



## Bastian.

No właśnie, z jednej strony wujek z rajchu, z drugiej strony Beton chwali nasz dorobek 100 lat planowania. Za ten dorobek odpowiadają Janusze i Grażyny chwalący pewną prawicowa partię. Wynikało by z tego że Beton jest prawicowcem. Ale to się kłóci z byciem członkiem kondominium. Podejrzana sprawa z tym Betonem. Potrzebna jest lustracja. Mam blisko do archiwum IPN. Jutro poszukam teczki Betona.


----------



## evertonfans2012

Proszę o interwencje w sprawie tej insynuacji.



gsz87 said:


> nie ogarniam że w centrum Warszawy blokują taką inwestycje,jakie tam jest środowisko że coś jest nie tak? *Czy może znów Hania jakieś wały tam robi z koleżkami*,albo poprostu nie lubi Warszawy...


Tak, żeby nakreślić niektóre wcześniejsze posty ww. użytkownika:



gsz87 said:


> ładne miasto i zdjęcia, *Niemcy to jednak przygłupi naród*.





gsz87 said:


> "podobno" no to tez wiesz ile bedzie tam *burdeli*?


Samemu proszę ocenić "wartość" takich wypowiedzi.


----------



## arafat11

Eurotram said:


> Beton,toś Ty nasz rodzimy Rabin Hood :lol:
> Zaraz zaraz... tylko kogo wspomógłeś?


opozycje oczywiscie, PO i Nowoczesna


----------



## Bastian.

To nie dobrze, mi jako bezpartyjnemu nic nie wpadło do kieszeni.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Zmieniłem awatar, żeby nie było wątpliwości iż od urodzenia jestem Polakiem w 10 pokoleniu a nie jakimś niemieckim polakożercą żonatym z Polką.


----------



## Bastian.

To za mało. Musisz pokazać odpis aktu urodzenia, oświadczenie majątkowe i wyciągi z banku (żeby było wiadomo czy masz nasze narodowe złotówki czy obce Euro oraz czy posiadasz dom w rajchu). Bez tego nie uwierzymy. W KOD też mieli być Polacy czystej krwi a okazało się że to zdrajcy finansowani przez Sorosa.


----------



## gacol

I koniecznie passy do konta, zlustrujem to i owo.


----------



## ixs

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Zmieniłem awatar, żeby nie było wątpliwości iż od urodzenia jestem Polakiem w 10 pokoleniu a nie jakimś niemieckim polakożercą żonatym z Polką.


malo okazaly ten nos.
Nie oddaje statusu w stadzie.


----------



## LubiePiwo

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


>


Czyli jednak Żyd...


----------



## Cezman

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Zmieniłem awatar, żeby nie było wątpliwości iż od urodzenia *jestem Polakiem w 10 pokoleniu* a nie jakimś niemieckim polakożercą żonatym z Polką.


Przestań mydlić oczy awatarem i wklej wynik badania haplogrupy. 



LubiePiwo said:


> Czyli jednak Żyd...


Ale najgorszego sortu bo współpracuje z Polakami współpracującymi z Żydami.

Edit:



mateusz.el said:


> Proponuję przeprowadzkę gdzieś indziej.


Do Izraela. Polska dla Polaków :troll


----------



## mateusz.el

Może starczy już zaśmiecania księgi?
Proponuję przeprowadzkę gdzieś indziej.


----------



## HarryMiller

"Panie Drozda, idź Pan w chuj z takim żartem!"  (Kaliber 44)


----------



## LubiePiwo

625 said:


> Tydzień.


Polityczny avatar:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=349532


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Napisał ten, który ma kaczora w avatarze. Seems legit


----------



## LubiePiwo

Nie "kaczora", tylko Dolana.


----------



## newsted

LubiePiwo said:


> Polityczny avatar:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=349532


icard:


----------



## LubiePiwo

^^ Spokojnie, przecież tutaj jak jesteś przeciwko PiS-owi to i tak Ci nic nie grozi, nie musiałeś go zmieniać


----------



## ixs

o... Ochotnicza Rezerwa Moderacji Obywatelskiej znowu w dzialaniu 
i mimo, ze cel osiagniety... to jeszcze cisnie aby zrobic z siebie ofiare...


----------



## mkrawcz1

Zalatuje Szwejkiem i obsranym portretem Franza Josefa...


----------



## bartek76

LubiePiwo said:


> Nie "kaczora", tylko Dolana.


Kaczkom mówimy zdecydowane 3 x NIE


----------



## dawid392

Czy dałoby się coś zrobić z poniższymi użytkownikami? Czy za nazwanie mnie chorym umysłowo i nakazywane leczenia się. Do tego chciałem zapytać czy byłaby możliwość sprawdzenia czy nie jest to jedna i ta sama osoba. Identyczna merytoryka i poziom. Obojgu zależy tylko na kłótni.



Użytkownikiem jestem;141920251 said:


> Ty natomiast nazywasz mnie trollem. Jeżeli czujesz się osaczony, obrażany, masz wrażenie, że ktoś cały czas do Ciebie pyskuje (o zgrozo! - czytając Twoje posty) i oczekujesz, że ktoś Cię będzie ciągle głaskał -* to się już leczy*. Btw Twoje niedoczekanie, żebym jeszcze Cię przepraszał, patrząc jakie tu spustoszenie siejesz. Jak chcesz głosić swoje jedynie słuszne teorie to sobie załóż bloga, na forum się dyskutuje. Jak już wypijesz tą melisę, usiądź wtedy na spokojnie przeczytaj ponownie ten jad, który tutaj sączysz i *zastanów się kto prowokuje.
> *





tryhp3 said:


> itd... w zasadzie każde zdanie trzeba by skomentować...
> 
> Czy Ty jesteś upośledzony umysłowo?
> Gdzie ja takie rzeczy pisze?
> Specjalnie pisze krótkie zdania żebyś zrozumiał, ale widzę, że w Koziej Wólce nie nauczyli czytać ze zrozumieniem.


Link do całej dyskusji: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=475737&page=586


----------



## bartek76

Czy coraz bardziej barwna lacina jaka leci w watku o posiadaniu broni jest poprawna politycznie? 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1625087&page=49


----------



## Asinus

bartek76 said:


> Czy coraz bardziej barwna lacina jaka leci w watku o posiadaniu broni jest poprawna politycznie?
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1625087&page=49


perdurabo - 7 dni briga za wulgarny język i atak ad personam. Edycja: po namyśle skracam briga do 3 dni.

zajf - ostrzeżenie za wulgaryzm.

mjacenty - ostrzeżenie za nieprzestrzeganie reguł polskiej interpunkcji.


----------



## dawid392

@Asinus dlaczego nie ma żadnej interwencji w sprawie użytkowników @tryhp3 i @Użytkownikiem jestem za agresywny atak na mnie i nazwanie mnie upośledzonym umysłowo?


----------



## Asinus

Bo jeszcze tego nie rozpatrywałem.

tryhp3 - 10 dni briga za obrażanie.

Natomiast "Użytkownikiem jestem" w mojej ocenie nie napisał niczego bardzo nagannego.


----------



## dawid392

Generalnie chodzi o to, że na mój merytoryczny komentarz nikogo nie atakujący http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=141844853&postcount=11715 *@Użytkownikiem jestem*
Dał mi do zrozumienia, że jestem zacofany http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=141860938&postcount=11723 W ogóle nie bedąc zainteresowanym dyskusją, ponieważ jego wpis nie miał nawet nic w spólnego i nie odnosił się do tego co napisałem. Następnie nie rozumiejąc mojej wypowiedzi odwraca kota ogonem i zarzuca mi kłamstwo, a na końcu każe mi się leczyć. Teraz kiedy skończyłem z nim rozmowę w dalszym ciągu prowokuje mnie robiąc prywatne wycieczki http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=475737&page=589

Generalnie troluje sobie ze mnie. Na niczym innym mu nie zależy. Zresztą to nie jest już pierwszy raz na wątku kiedy tak się zachowuje i nie po raz pierwszy prowokuje kłótnie na wątku. Najpierw robi trolling, potem moje wypowiedzi przekształca odwracając kota ogonem, a następnie każe mi zapuścić sobie melisę i udać się do lekarza. Czy można mu jakoś przynajmniej zwrócić uwagę?


----------



## Asinus

Oboje się wplątaliście w bezsensowną kłótnię, więc jeżeli miałbym mu dać formalne ostrzeżenie to musiałbym również i Tobie. Więc może lepiej już nikomu i dać spokój. Posty z awanturą skasowałem żeby tego już nie kontynuować.


----------



## dawid392

del


----------



## Raf124

Asinus said:


> perdurabo - 7 dni briga za wulgarny język i atak ad personam. Edycja: po namyśle skracam briga do 3 dni.
> 
> zajf - ostrzeżenie za wulgaryzm.
> 
> mjacenty - ostrzeżenie za nieprzestrzeganie reguł polskiej interpunkcji.


zajf też używał argumentów ad personam.


----------



## Asinus

No dobrze, ale czym innym jest zwrócenie uwagi na przestrzeganie prawidłowej interpunkcji, co jest oczywiście kwestią pozamerytoryczną, ale trudno to nawet uznać za właściwie ad personam, bo dotyczy dyskusji, tylko jej formalnej strony (a w tym przypadku była to zresztą słuszna uwaga - też nie lubię jak ktoś niechlujnie pisze, dla mnie to przejaw braku szacunku dla rozmówców). A czym innym jest właściwe ad personam wyglądające w ten sposób:



perdurabo said:


> Srasz po gaciach i robisz problemy nawet nie znając podstaw, wyciągnij łeb z tyłka albo zwyczajnie zajmij się pierdoleniem w temacie rowerowym może np naucz jeździć bezpiecznie albo coś bo trochę martwych rowerzystów co roku jest, i jest ich znacznie wiecej niż zgonów od broni palnej.


----------



## kubuspsk

Asinus said:


> Oboje się wplątaliście w bezsensowną kłótnię, więc jeżeli miałbym mu dać formalne ostrzeżenie to musiałbym również i Tobie. Więc może lepiej już nikomu i dać spokój. Posty z awanturą skasowałem żeby tego już nie kontynuować.


Asinus, przy okazji porządkowania dyskusji w krośnieńskim wątku, skasowałeś mój merytoryczny post - bardzo proszę o przywrócenie.


----------



## Asinus

OK


----------



## michael_siberia

Nie jest to czasem multikonciarz misiuhhh?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1351707


----------



## pmaciej7

demoos said:


> Nie wiem czy trollujesz czy jestes tylko glupi.


3 dni


----------



## michael_siberia

Polityka poza PHP połączona z pomówieniami:


Remi77 said:


> Tu nie chodzi tylko o Krupę (który bądź co bądź ma krupy za usz(ok)ami), GW ma generalnie wielkie walory poznawcze i OPINIOTWÓRCZE dla, jeszcze, czytającej ich tłuszczy. *Coś jak kodomici w obronie wolności, prywatnie zamieszani w handel kobietami... *
> 
> ale to przecież OT, dlatego najlepiej: DEL


Ponadto przypominam się z tym:


> Nie jest to czasem multikonciarz misiuhhh?
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1351707


----------



## Asinus

michael_siberia said:


> Polityka poza PHP połączona z pomówieniami:


10 dni briga.




> Ponadto przypominam się z tym:


Przynajmniej według IP nie jest to multi, no ale będę go obserwował. Na razie dostaje również 10 dni briga za politykę poza PHP.


----------



## Łosiu

michael_siberia said:


> Polityka poza PHP połączona z pomówieniami:


W ogóle przyjrzałbym się temu userowi. Stosuje osobliwą metodę - wrzuca tego typu posty i dodaje coś w tym stylu "jeśli to OT, to DEL". Może warto mu wytłumaczyć, że to tak nie działa.

Nawiasem mówiąc, zgłaszałem to przez Report Post i nic. Pytanie do modów: jest w ogóle sens zgłaszać w ten sposób takie wybryki?


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Chyba pierwszy raz wnioskuję o odpoczynek dla "jusera", którego "notabene" jakoś tam lubię. Pracuje w Polsce, więc nie jest nietykalny. 

" And a happy 1st of september from the crew of the Schleswig-Holstein!"


----------



## mateusz.el

^^ Ale jakiś link, cokolwiek....


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Ups, nie pomyślałem,

Domus Ludicrae Maximae
Reload this Page The "I ♥ Germany" Thread

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=142103121&postcount=2469


----------



## demoos

> Ewentualnie dam Ci shella, pusc sobie tunel SSH i dzialaj


Mod sie nie zglasza, ale propozycji nie wycofuje


----------



## Tomeyk

pmaciej7 said:


> 1. Powoływanie się na rodzinę jest o tyle ryzykowne, że nie wiesz, czy mój dziadek nie siedział w obozie koncentracyjnym, *a jego brat nie leży w Starobielsku*.


Raczej mało prawdopodobne, jeńców ze Starobielska wymordowano w Charkowie. Niestety pradziadek tam trafił.


----------



## michael_siberia

Mogłby go ktoś sprawdzić pod kątem bycia multikonciarzem?

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1351707


----------



## misiek_z11

Użytkownik *MistrzSzpadyGietej* wyleciał z forum m.in. za poniższe odzywki:



> Przecież to jest jawne mówienie do kierowców "MAMY WAS W DUPIE". Zabrać jednym, żeby dać drugim. Tyle barany w urzędach potrafią dla społeczeństwa zrobić i nic więcej. Co z tego, że tramwajami jeżdżą emeryci i studenci. Kierowcy, przedsiębiorcy, pracujący niech stoją w korku, miejsce trzeba zabrać dla biedaczków bo kto to widział, żeby tramwaj stał w korku. Debilizm.


----------



## Exelcior

@misiek-_z11
Za pisanie między wierszami ban wieczysty się nie należy. Za ten jeden post - brig na 7 dni, by spasował z tekstami. Niemniej sens komunikacyjny w Poznaniu jest znany (jazda przez pół miasta).


----------



## johny.f

Za całokształt _tfurczości_ tego użyszkodnika zdecydowanie należał się permanentny ban. Wylewanie jadu i zerowa merytoryka. Przecież tam nie ma nawet czego bronić.


----------



## Wilku88

To było oczywiste, że za takie formy wypowiedzi, w dodatku preferujące samochód przed transportem zbiorowym to zbyt długiej kariery na tym forum nie zrobi. MOŻE gdyby był taki jadowity w drugą stronę, to dłużej by mu było wybaczane w imię słusznej idei, ale i tak by w końcu poleciał.


----------



## r6666

Wilku88 said:


> To było oczywiste, że za takie formy wypowiedzi, w dodatku preferujące samochód przed transportem zbiorowym to zbyt długiej kariery na tym forum nie zrobi.


Jedna partia, jedna słuszna linia.Nie jest istotne,że czasami bez sensu.


----------



## michael_siberia

Może dłużej by się utrzymał, gdyby miał jeszcze coś innego do powiedzenia? Swoją drogą, chętnie poznałbym całą jego postotekę (najlepiej przez link do profilu).


----------



## Michał Ch.

michael_siberia said:


> Może dłużej by się utrzymał, gdyby miał jeszcze coś innego do powiedzenia?


Z pewnością...



MistrzSzpadyGietej said:


> Zdaje się, że przy każdym wymuszeniu pieniądze prywatne trafiają do prywaciarz. Podatnik płaci pieniądze na utrzymanie państwa i daje mu monopol na użycie siły żeby taką bandę lewackich śmieci, bo ludzie ze skłotu nie są żadnymi anarchistami tylko zwykłymi lewakami, bronić przed resztą społeczeństwa i przyprowadzać do porządku.





MistrzSzpadyGietej said:


> Niestety jesteś naiwną zakutą pałą. To jest część komercyjna, a na niej, bardzo zresztą słusznie, będą znajdowały się elementy które mają gdzieś kulturę, sztukę czy estetykę, bo ich miejsce jest w teatrze albo w muzeum. To jest centrum handlowe i to jest miejsce na robienie PIENIĘDZY dlatego wisi tam reklama. Jeśli tego nie rozumiesz to nie wiem co tutaj robisz.





MistrzSzpadyGietej said:


> Ciekawe, że jednookie lewackie ścierwa malowane wszędzie jakoś Ci nie przeszkadzają?


----------



## MichalJ

michael_siberia said:


> Może dłużej by się utrzymał, gdyby miał jeszcze coś innego do powiedzenia? Swoją drogą, chętnie poznałbym całą jego postotekę (najlepiej przez link do profilu).


Szukanie się zepsuło? 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1240096
(Oczywiście, skasowanych postów nie zobaczysz.)


----------



## Wilku88

No niezly z niego ananas byl i dobrze, ze polecial. Swoje poglady trzeba umiec wyrazac w cywilizowany sposob.


----------



## Nipsu

Czy mógłby ktoś grzecznie zwrócić uwagę użytkownikowi r6666 że teksty w stylu tego poniżej chyba nie pasują do tego forum, nawet jeśli są zamieszczane w hydeparku rowerowym? Rozumiem że ten człowiek na rowery ma alergię, ale ostatnio chyba już przestaje nad sobą panować. Post: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=142285773#post142285773



r6666 said:


> *Dlaczego moderator wycina moją odpowiedź ...nie wpisuje się w ogólnie panujący trend oszołomstwa rowerowego ???*. To powtórzę tę niewygodną prawdę. Wasze zdanie jest odmienne od PoRD, a nie od mojego.
> Ps. misiu mówią do mnie osoby, które mają ze mną,że tak powiem, bliższy kontakt. Nie przypominam sobie, abym ciebie w d... ....


Człowiek najwidoczniej zdenerwował się na to, że moderator po moim raporcie usunął jego ostatni post z wątku o infrastrukturze rowerowej w Krakowie (cytat oryginalny jak i pogrubienie), który zawierał jedynie nic nie wnoszące do tematu złośliwości. Efekt widać powyżej, zwłaszcza ostatnie zdanie nader wymowne. Nie zamierzam publicznie zgadywać co powinno być w wykropkowanym fragmencie, ale chyba każdy może się domyślić.


----------



## newsted

Nipsu said:


> Rozumiem że ten człowiek na rowery ma alergię


Alergię? On ma wściekliznę jak widzi rowerzystów :lol:


----------



## Cezman

^^

Śledzę wątki rowerowe i jedyne "problemy" widzę po stronie forumowych rowerzystów. Szkoda bo bardzo psują wizerunek sympatycznych ludzi jeżdżących na rowerach. Na szczęście poza forum nie ma takiego zadęcia, a współpraca na linii kierowcy-rowerzyści-piesi często kończy się serdecznym uśmiechem.


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

^^
^^
Nie bardzo rozumiem z czego tak brechtasz Newsted? Gdybyś choć próbował być obiektywny w tematach kierowca/rowerzysta. Ty nawet nie próbujesz chłopaku... zarzujacąc (r6666) komuś wściekliznę. Nie raz i nie dwa mnie wkurzył ale sądzę, że to tobie należy się odpoczynek. Za zwykłe chamstwo.


----------



## 625

Zajrzałem do skasowanych postów r6666, gdyby na mnie trafiło miałby briga na miesiąc za takie teksty.


----------



## michael_siberia

MichalJ said:


> Szukanie się zepsuło?
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1240096
> (Oczywiście, skasowanych postów nie zobaczysz.)


Nie wiem, czy jeszcze to jest, ale kiedyś wyszukiwarka forum nie chciała pokazywać zbanowanych nicków. Gdy wstukałem takowy w wyszukiwarkę, lubiało mi wyskakiwać "sorry, no matches".


----------



## MichalJ

^^Nie działa przez 'wyszukaj użytkownika'. Ale działa przez 'wyszukaj posty' - tam można zawęzić szukanie do postów danego usera.


----------



## Exelcior

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2027994 - spamer do wykasowania i zbanowania


----------



## newsted

Don Vito KurDeBalanz said:


> Gdybyś choć próbował być obiektywny w tematach kierowca/rowerzysta.


No, no i to ja wymyślam przepisy z pupy i obwiniam rowerzystów o wszystko:yes:
Poszukaj filmu jak Volvo spycha rowerzystę z jezdni, oczywiście winny rowerzysta który pojechał zgodnie z przepisami


----------



## demoos

To samo w bikemagedonie, ograniczona widocznosc przez nieprawidlowo zaparkowane samochody, ale winny (bylby) prawidlowo jadacy, uwazny rowerzysta


----------



## r6666

625 said:


> Zajrzałem do skasowanych postów r6666, gdyby na mnie trafiło miałby briga na miesiąc za takie teksty.


Ale jakie ? Proszę zwrócić uwagę, kto zazwyczaj robi gównoburzę.
Zdaję sobie sprawę,że jest tu liczne grono moich przeciwników, którzy zamiast w końcu nauczyć się przepisów potrafią tylko "raportować" po uprzednim prowokowaniu. No brawo...


----------



## demoos

Niesprowokowany tez potrafisz obrazac.


----------



## Ogg

No ludzie... Tutaj też?


----------



## r6666

demoos said:


> Niesprowokowany tez potrafisz obrazac.


O przepraszam najmocniej. Stwierdzam tylko fakty. Dlaczego mam nie pokazać na podstawie przepisów, że ktoś kompletnie nie ma racji.
Przykro mi, ale ja nie klakieruję.
A że w stosunku do mojej osoby są prowadzone prowokacje, aby potem to raportować ? To takie niskie.
Nie potraficie na argumenty to posuwacie sie do paskudnych działań.


----------



## demoos

Przeciez napisalem


> niesprowokowany


Tak, zdaza Ci sie.

I tym wpisem tutaj zakoncze


----------



## mateusz.el

Skończcie już tą dyskusję!


----------



## MajKeR_

^^ Moderatorze, trochę szacunku do mowy ojczystej... "tę" :troll:


----------



## ixs

Szary forumowiczu, takie rzeczy to na PW (chyba ze kogos nie lubisz, to mozna wtedy publicznie wykorzystac)


----------



## Asinus

zew_2 said:


> Dobre :lol:
> 
> Zapomniałeś o niezawisłych sędziach w Gdańsku.
> 
> Mógłby zdać relacje z kilku rozpraw gdzie logika została tak wyru.... że do dzisiaj jak czyta się uzasadnienia to śmieje się przez płacz. Jak widziałem tych pożytecznych idiotów zapalających znicze pod budynkiem to reklamy kontekstowe pokazywały mi same wypożyczalnie ciężarówek.


Polityka poza PHP i zawoalowane popieranie islamskiego terroryzmu (!), co jest wyjątkowo skandaliczne. 2 miesiące bana. Kara specjalnie podwyższona, bo w warunkach ciężkiej recydywy.


----------



## Kapustka

Asinus said:


> Polityka poza PHP i zawoalowane popieranie islamskiego terroryzmu (!), co jest wyjątkowo skandaliczne. 2 miesiące bana. Kara specjalnie podwyższona, bo w warunkach ciężkiej recydywy.


Obiektywnie to tam tych dwóch rozmówców (ixs i zew_2) zasłużyli na taka samą "nagrodę" no ale ixs jest "nasz" wiec nie wypada.


----------



## bartek76

Zew ma dluga historie, byl juz wczesniej permanentnie zbanowany i amnestionowany po dlugiej przerwie, w wzmiankowanej dyskusji odplynal tak jakby byl na jakis prochach.


----------



## Kapustka

bartek76 said:


> Zew ma dluga historie, byl juz wczesniej permanentnie zbanowany i amnestionowany po dlugiej przerwie, w wzmiankowanej dyskusji odplynal tak jakby byl na jakis prochach.


Jeden i drugi jechali nie na temat - cały czas to czytałem, jeden z tego tytułu dostał karę , drugi nie. Sprawiedliwie powinni razem dostać po tyle samo.


----------



## dkzg

Recydywa, mówi to Panu coś?


----------



## Michał Ch.

Ixs napisał w tym wątku całe 2 posty. Ostatni 9 sierpnia.


----------



## Kapustka

dkzg said:


> Recydywa, mówi to Panu coś?


Tak mówi, ale tutaj poszło o pisanie nie na temat w wątku a jeden i drugi jechali równo, jeden dostał nagrodę (pomijam skalę że recydywa, bo nie wiem co on tam robi) a drugi nic nie dostał i tez nie wiem czy nie ma jakiś recydyw czy czego tam, to wiedza moderatorzy. Zmierzam do tego że jeden i drugi powinni dostac to samo, albo żaden z nich, nic nie powinien dostać. Recydywa poteguje tylko karę, a w tym przypadku jeden ją dostał drugi już nie.

*Michał Ch*.


> Ixs napisał w tym wątku całe 2 posty. Ostatni 9 sierpnia.


Sprawa jest z dzisiaj oboje równo pisali w w/w wątku.


----------



## Michał Ch.

Ixs niczego tam nie napisał, ani dzisiaj, ani wczoraj. Ostatni post:



> August 9th, 2017, 01:58 PM


----------



## Corrny

Nie podnoś dyskusji, bo jest ona bezcelowa. Wystarczy wejść w PHP i wszystko jest jasne jakie poglądy tutaj dzielą i rządzą. Nie oceniam, każdy ma prawo do własnych, ale nie oszukujmy się - moderatorzy (nie wszyscy) są tak samo obiektywni jak dziennikarze TVP i TVN


----------



## Kapustka

Michał Ch.;142315283 said:


> Ixs niczego tam nie napisał, ani dzisiaj, ani wczoraj. Ostatni post:


Może, źle się rozumiemy: mi chodzi o wątek "Imigranci (min. 500 postów .....)" czytałem ich wymianę zdań od początku to końca, wiec wiem że ixs i zew_2 tam rozmawiali,a że nie ma postów, to może moderator pousuwał.


----------



## demmat

Ale zew_2 dostał bana nie za politykowanie w wątku politycznym, ale za politykowanie w wątku merytorycznym. Jak widać dyskusja zew_2 i ixs w wątku "Imigranci..." nie kwalifikowała się, według moderacji, na karę.


----------



## Asinus

Demmat ma rację. Przedmówcom (Kapustka, Corrny) się coś pomyliło. Zew2 dostał czasowego bana za post (ten zacytowany) w wątku o inwestycji na Targu Sienym i Rakowym w Gdańsku w dziale Trójmiasto w merytorycznej części forum. To nie ma nic wspólnego z wątkiem o imigrantach w Klub Forum, ani z z czymkolwiek co napisał tam ixs. W ogóle ostatnio nie zaglądałem do wątku imigranckiego, więc przywoływanie go w tej sprawie to pomyłka.


----------



## Puritan

Spam:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2028250


----------



## mateusz.el

Puritan said:


> Spam:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2028250


Zrobione.
To spam związany ze streamami Ligi Mistrzów, pojawia się regularnie przy okazji meczów


----------



## Corrny

Asinus said:


> Demmat ma rację. Przedmówcom (Kapustka, Corrny) się coś pomyliło. Zew2 dostał czasowego bana za post (ten zacytowany) w wątku o inwestycji na Targu Sienym i Rakowym w Gdańsku w dziale Trójmiasto w merytorycznej części forum. To nie ma nic wspólnego z wątkiem o imigrantach w Klub Forum, ani z z czymkolwiek co napisał tam ixs. W ogóle ostatnio nie zaglądałem do wątku imigranckiego, więc przywoływanie go w tej sprawie to pomyłka.


Żeby była jasność, ja nikogo nie bronię, więc nic mi się nie pomyliło :nuts: Nawet się nie zagłębiałem w tę sprawę z Zew2 i Ixsem.


----------



## BlazD

Asinus said:


> Przedmówcom (*Kapustka*, Corrny)


Swoją drogą... Czy można prosić o przeskanowanie ww usera na okoliczność multikonta?


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Lukasz87NS aka Sączers aka Kapustka - out.
Salibi out.


----------



## BlazD

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Lukasz87NS aka Sączers aka Kapustka - out.


Aaaa, to Saczers był Lukaszem87NS? No właśnie coś mi ten Saczers multikontem też pachniał.


----------



## Wilku88

Haha, trafiony zatopiony. 
Nie jestem pewien czy dobrze rozumiem, Salibi to multikonto Saczersa. Wypisales go osobno.


----------



## BlazD

Wilku88 said:


> Haha, trafiony zatopiony.
> Nie jestem pewien czy dobrze rozumiem, Salibi to multikonto Saczersa. Wypisales go osobno.


Osobno, bo to multikonto Missuha, Missuhareborn itp. Od jakiegoś czasu były zgłoszenia, że być może to multikonto.


----------



## michael_siberia

Ode mnie dwa poszły.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Ale może nie dawajcie rad jak się ukryć.


----------



## evertonfans2012

Proszę o przykładne ukaranie tego użytkownika - wrzucanie zdjęcia z ofiarą zamachu terrorystycznego, żeby porównywać elewacje budynków powinno być surowo karane. To jest poniżej wszelkiego poziomu i nie ma żadnego wytłumaczenia. Osobiście wnoszę o rozważenie całkowitego wykluczenia tego użytkownika z forum. 

link do posta: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=142378954&postcount=1138


----------



## mateusz.el

evertonfans2012 said:


> Proszę o przykładne ukaranie tego użytkownika - wrzucanie zdjęcia z ofiarą zamachu terrorystycznego, żeby porównywać elewacje budynków powinno być surowo karane. To jest poniżej wszelkiego poziomu i nie ma żadnego wytłumaczenia. Osobiście wnoszę o rozważenie całkowitego wykluczenia tego użytkownika z forum.
> 
> link do posta: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=142378954&postcount=1138


akcja-reakcja

5 dni briga za propagowanie śmierci.
Nie dużo, bo i użytkownik ma "czyste konto" ostrzeżeń.


----------



## marcin954

Proszę o deratyzację: Ippekippolappoama

Białoruski troll powrócił, widocznie dali mu nowego kompa... :lol:


----------



## PiotrG

Czukcza wrócił:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1356320


----------



## marcin954

PiotrG said:


> Czukcza wrócił:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1356320


No, deratyzacja jest potrzebna.


----------



## PiotrG

Od razu ten użytkownik do sprawdzenia, zabłąkał się na polskie forum akurat w trakcie ataku czukczy:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1311791


----------



## marcin954

Pasuje do białoruskiego czukczy jak ulał. Tamten zawsze daje jakieś nazwy. które niby coś znaczą ale nic nie znaczą...


----------



## pmaciej7

^^Multikonto. Ban.


----------



## 625

michal90 said:


> Już dzisiaj wymiękłeś i poleciałeś ze skargą , nic więcej nie muszę już robić  Zajfik prawie eksplodował.


Ostrzegałem, no to realizuję. Tydzień.


----------



## dkzg

Jakieś takie coś nam się pojawiło.


----------



## MichalJ

Proszę o upomnienie użytkownika za osobiste wycieczki:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=142431398&postcount=19287
To już któryś raz.


----------



## live_evil

Dlaczego mimo raportu mojego i pewnie innych osób ten post:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=142433335&postcount=5768
nie został usunięty? Czyżby niektórzy mieli taryfę ulgową?


----------



## mateusz.el

live_evil said:


> Dlaczego mimo raportu mojego i pewnie innych osób ten post:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=142433335&postcount=5768
> nie został usunięty? Czyżby niektórzy mieli taryfę ulgową?


Może dlatego, że mało kto zwraca uwagę na raporty?
Gwarancją szybszej reakacji jest zgłoszenie tutaj


----------



## live_evil

mateusz.el said:


> Może dlatego, że mało kto zwraca uwagę na raporty?
> Gwarancją szybszej reakacji jest zgłoszenie tutaj


Nie wiem jak to działa tutaj, ale jak moderowałem na elektroda.pl, to miałem skrzynkę, na którą przychodziły raporty (tak jak PW), więc obrabiało się na bieżąco.


----------



## BlazD

live_evil said:


> Nie wiem jak to działa tutaj, ale jak moderowałem na elektroda.pl, to miałem skrzynkę, na którą przychodziły raporty (tak jak PW), więc obrabiało się na bieżąco.


Czyżbyś był tym legendarnym moderatorem na elektrodzie.pl? Szacun! kay:


----------



## ixs

live_evil said:


> Nie wiem jak to działa tutaj, *ale jak moderowałem na elektroda.pl*, to miałem skrzynkę, na którą przychodziły raporty (tak jak PW), więc obrabiało się na bieżąco.


legenda...
napisz nam cos o tym


----------



## Stewie_G

^^Najpierw sprawdź czy już nie było takie tematu, potem w google, a na razie to ban.


----------



## dkzg

Sugerowałbym też zapoznać się z czarną listą zasilaczy i weryfikacje czy posiadasz model, który się na niej znajduje.


----------



## Cezman

Moderacja na elektrodzie to jest jakaś porażka. Nie to co nasi Moderatorzy z dystansem do siebie i do otoczenia. :cheers1:


----------



## mateusz.el

Z dyskusją zapraszam do hydeparku.


----------



## Exelcior

@mateusz.el
Przydałoby się gdybyś zerknął do tematu Koleje Śląskie. Potrafią się tam nieźle naparzać


----------



## mateusz.el

Exelcior said:


> @mateusz.el
> Przydałoby się gdybyś zerknął do tematu Koleje Śląskie. Potrafią się tam nieźle naparzać


Nie moje rejony i klimaty, nie do końca moja tematyka. 
Jak coś się dzieje, to zgłaszać śląskim modom, albo Michałowi Ch. który chyba najlepiej z nas ogarnia tematy kolejowe


----------



## Wilku88

mateusz.el said:


> Nie moje rejony i klimaty, nie do końca moja tematyka.
> Jak coś się dzieje, to zgłaszać śląskim modom, albo Michałowi Ch. który chyba najlepiej z nas ogarnia tematy kolejowe


Poza tym dzial kolejowy ma swoja ksiege skarg i wnioskow.


----------



## pmaciej7

Cezman said:


> Moderacja na elektrodzie to jest jakaś porażka. Nie to co nasi Moderatorzy z dystansem do siebie i do otoczenia. :cheers1:


Temat moderacji na elektrodzie był poruszany wiele razy, na przyszłość użyj wyszukiwarki. :lock:


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

AndrzejWaskez multi.


----------



## dkzg

Wcale nie to nie dziwi. Któż to się za nim chował?


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Słynny chłop od autostradowego leminga, a wcześniej od protestów na A2 i brył lodu na A4.


----------



## noclab

Kolega *lapinas* znowu "poucza" w wątku litewskim. Bez chamówy, ale czy on nie miał tam "nieformalnego" bana?


----------



## ArtiiP

el nino: dł tekstu słaba jest, bo tenże szkodnik daje ostatnio łobrazki 
taki ff ma clientHeight jest jeszcze scrollHeight


edita a i te 150 to jednak *10 mimo wszytko bym prosił


----------



## chauffeur

Ignorować od razu, kilka sekund i po krzyku.


----------



## el nino

ArtiiP said:


> el nino: dł tekstu słaba jest, bo tenże szkodnik daje ostatnio łobrazki
> taki ff ma clientHeight jest jeszcze scrollHeight
> 
> 
> edita a i te 150 to jednak *10 mimo wszytko bym prosił


Miałem 5 minut na napisanie tego, wyszło mi że miał długość sporo ponad 100000 znaków  Jak zaatakuje ponownie, to można dodać kilka innych metod, łącznie ze słownikową.
PS. Jak by ktoś chciał dodać inne filtry: https://pastebin.com/02AngjQt


----------



## pmaciej7

Żegnamy miastowego.



plavik said:


> No,nie każdy mieszka na wsi
> Mimo wszystko,rolniku gratki


Jakby ktoś miał wątpliwości, to przypominam jego poprzednie występy (wszystkie w wątkach sportowych):



> @ 2,30 na hitlerków,czas obstawiać





> Większa kompromitacja Krzyżaków niż pod Grunwaldem.





> Trzeba kciuki trzymać za szczecińskie śledziki.
> 
> E.Pod warunkiem że w sobotę przegrają





> Myślałem że dziś Marta rozłozy nogi przed senatorem i się przeliczyłem.Jednak Falubazy jadą fair.SZACUNEK!
> Jak moja Sparteńka spadnie nie będę płakał.





> No i bydzia OFICIALNIE podniosła spódnicę i teraz bedzię dawać d...y wszystkim jak leci.


----------



## PiotrG

Chyba kolejny czukcza, miejcie go na oku. Uaktywnił się dzisiaj i spamuje wątki lotnicze na międzynarodowym:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1354566


----------



## Exelcior

Polityka poza php:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=142557562&postcount=7572
Arabski spamer:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2030896


----------



## dkzg

Może warto sprawdzić kolegę Bartas2004. Rok przerwy od czerwca 2016 do czerwca 2017 i teraz wychwala wiadome treści. Oczywiście nie mam nic do poglądów, ale przejmowanie nieaktywnych kont też jest w modzie. Ostrożności nigdy nie za wiele.


----------



## Wilku88

Styl pisania mu sie nie zmienil, ja bym wykluczyl przejecie konta.


----------



## chauffeur

Ooo... Widzę, że pan się ładnie przedstawił przed, nam tutaj w tej chwili słuchaczom, przed tymi milionami słuchaczy:


> Spectre123	kurwa. 1 from RUSsland.


http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner


----------



## bartek76

Swoją drogą sporo Rosjan oceniło baner na 5


----------



## chauffeur

^^A potem reszta zacznie oceniać na 1.


----------



## arafat11

user Blazd nazywa mnie pisiakiem w watku o mediach,prosze o interwencje i ukararanie usera, ktory pomimo moich obiekcji dalej uzywa tego okreslenia:



> Po drugie - już po raz kolejny ten cały Uważam Że jest przez kolejnego pisiaka używany jako dowód na to, że ktoś wykończył jakieś prawackie medium





> A co, żyłka ci skacze jak ktoś mówi wprost kim jesteś?
> 
> Jeśli ktoś ma poglądy stuprocentowo pisowskie to jest pisiakiem.


poza tym za takie teksty tez nalezy sie odpoczynek:



BlazD said:


> Świat polskiej racji stanu według pisiaków:
> 
> Ci $%#@$ są już w takim amoku jak* hitlerowskie szczujnie przed nocą długich noży.*..


----------



## dkzg

^^
Tak mi się skojarzyło.
Nie przekonacie nas, że białe jest białe, a czarne jest czarne?


----------



## Eurotram

arafat11 said:


> user Blazd nazywa mnie pisiakiem w watku o mediach,prosze o interwencje i ukararanie usera, ktory pomimo moich obiekcji dalej uzywa tego okreslenia:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poza tym za takie teksty tez nalezy sie odpoczynek:


Arafat, postaram się napisać dość krótko: moje drogi z Twoimi krzyżują się sporadycznie,ale na podstawie przeczytanych postów raczej trudno mi mieć wątpliwości w kwestii Twojego silnego sympatyzowania z opcją obecnie rządzącą,która NAWET WEDŁUG GŁOSZONYCH PRZEZ SIEBIE KRYTERIÓW kwalifikuje się na zorganizowaną grupę przestępczą (mam tu na myśli wypowiedzi tej opcji na temat PZPR)


----------



## pmaciej7

arafat11 said:


> user Blazd nazywa mnie pisiakiem w watku o mediach,prosze o interwencje i ukararanie usera, ktory pomimo moich obiekcji dalej uzywa tego okreslenia:


Przychodzisz na forum, z którego większością użytkowników nie jest ci po drodze i zaczynasz smęcić: a ten taki, a ten owaki, a ten brzydko mówi.

To jest nic innego jak trolling. Miesiąc bana. Następnym razem rozstaniemy się na zawsze.


----------



## LubiePiwo

^^ W końcu ktoś przyznał, że tutaj jest dozwolona tylko jedna opcja :cheers:


----------



## pmaciej7

Nie zawiodłeś mnie. Gdzie w księdze arafat11, tam i LubiePiwo. 

Czekam jeszcze w takim razie na wypowiedź trzeciego muszkietera.


----------



## LubiePiwo

Ty również mnie nie zawiodłeś. Jak zwykle same logiczne i sprawiedliwe decyzje: pmaciej7 w swojej najlepszej formie!


----------



## Tomeyk

Nie wiem o co Ci chodzi.
Suweren forum tak chciał.


----------



## adam.dworzak

pmaciej7 said:


> Przychodzisz na forum, z którego większością użytkowników nie jest ci po drodze i zaczynasz smęcić: a ten taki, a ten owaki, a ten brzydko mówi.
> 
> To jest nic innego jak trolling. Miesiąc bana. Następnym razem rozstaniemy się na zawsze.


Miesiac? Za to? To lepiej od razu napisz ze to za poglady polityczne, bo sie tylko osmieszasz takim "wyjasnieniem".


----------



## dawid392

pmaciej7 said:


> Przychodzisz na forum, z którego większością użytkowników nie jest ci po drodze i zaczynasz smęcić: a ten taki, a ten owaki, a ten brzydko mówi.
> 
> To jest nic innego jak trolling. Miesiąc bana. Następnym razem rozstaniemy się na zawsze.


Czyli daj nam usera, a ja znajdę na niego paragraf. Zachowanie normalnie rodem z PRL.

A próba sugerowania, że nie jest u siebie również mi przypomina miniony ustrój. Coś w stylu.... _"Jeżeli telefon w budce nie działa, to po prostu nie dzwonić. Tak ma być!"_

Chłopak poskarżył się, że przez przez *@BlazD* (który ma nie jedno już za uszami, a jakoś dziwnie udało u się za każdym razem uniknąć kary) został nazwany pisiakiem. I okazuje się, że w zamian za to dostał bana :lol: Być może jego skarga była przesadzona ale nie należało po prostu napisać, że że jest na wyrost i BlazD nie dostanie kary? Nie można było tak? Ale żeby dawać za to bana i to na miesiąc? W głowie się nie mieści.

Warto jeszcze dodać, że nie piszę tego posta bez powodu. Sam bowiem kiedyś dostałem miesiąc bana od tego właśnie moda za to, że ośmieliłem się zwrócić uwagę BETONOWI za to, że zamieścił nieprawdziwe informacje. No i @pmaciej7, który za mną nie przepada dał mi miesiąc bana, a rzekomym powodem było to, że się napinam. o ciekawe, nawet w żaden sposób nie obraziłem Betona. Być może lekko się spiąłem bo sprawa dotyczyła mojego miasta, ale czy zasłużyłem sobie na miesięcznego bana? Aż nie mogłem w to uwierzyć jak to zobaczyłem.

Najdziwniejsze jest to, że @pmaciej7 nie przepada za PiSem, ale sam zachowije się właśnie dokładnie tak jak Kaczor. Kropka w kropkę jakby to był on.

Czy ktoś z innych moderatorów mógłby się wypowiedzieć na ten temat? (zarówno mój jak i arafarata11?)


----------



## michael_siberia

Wiesz, BlazD miał kiedyś briga. Chyba od Betona, ale nie jestem pewien.


----------



## BlazD

michael_siberia said:


> Wiesz, BlazD miał kiedyś briga. Chyba od Betona, ale nie jestem pewien.


Od Luki SL, w styczniu 2015 na 3 dni za użycie w wątku o metrze określenia "winaTuska". To były czasy...


----------



## dkzg

dawid392 said:


> Czy ktoś z innych moderatorów mógłby się wypowiedzieć na ten temat? (zarówno mój jak i arafarata11?)


To nie jest najnowsza ustawa prezydenta o SN, że możesz sobie żądać rewizji decyzji moderatorów. Nie uda Ci się podzielić środowiska.


----------



## bartek76

Sprawe nalezy skierowac do Komisji Weneckiej


----------



## Wilku88

Dlaczego jak jest problem z moderatorem i jego decyzjami, to zazwyczaj jest mowa o pmaciej7 albo 625?


----------



## 625

Wilku88 said:


> Dlaczego jak jest problem z moderatorem i jego decyzjami, to zazwyczaj jest mowa o pmaciej7 albo 625?


Zrobić polla?


----------



## Cezman

Wilku88 said:


> Dlaczego jak jest problem z moderatorem i jego decyzjami, to zazwyczaj jest mowa o pmaciej7 albo 625?


Pmaciej7 jest niepowtarzalny bo jest ponadprzeciętnie inteligentny i ma specyficzny abstrakcyjny humor. Na szczęście jest po dobrej stronie mocy. Jeśli tak się na to spojrzy, świat wydaje się piękniejszy. Perspektywa jest naprawdę bardzo ważna bo jeszcze rok czy dwa lata temu nie do końca mogliśmy dojść do porozumienia. Teraz z dawaniem nawzajem sobie lajków nie mamy problemów. 

Całą tę _aferę_ z Arafatem11 tak właśnie rozumiem: brig za stronę merytoryczną (sam mam Go w ignore) oraz specyficzna forma przekazu tej kary (nie oceniam). W każdym razie sądzę, że Pamieciej7 miał zupełnie coś innego na myśli niż nam tu napisał (chcę w to wierzyć). Tu na bank można sprawić by decyzje były bardziej czytelne i to naprawdę rozwiązałoby 95% dyskusji. Po prostu my nie zawsze za Tobą nadążamy pomimo całej sympatii. 

A 625 - no cóż... ogólnie pozytywny, ale nie znosi krytyki i rozstawia plebs po kątach: 



625 said:


> Zrobić polla?


Proste ćwiczenie: stanąć przed lustrem i spróbować pożartować z samego siebie. To nie jest tak, że Administrator fajnego i poczytnego forum musi być śmiertelnie poważny. 









Źródło: CNN


----------



## Wilku88

625 said:


> Zrobić polla?


Czemu nie, tylko czego nialby dotyczyc?


----------



## k%

dawid392 said:


> Czy ktoś z innych moderatorów mógłby się wypowiedzieć na ten temat? (zarówno mój jak i arafarata11?)


Ja wole nie bo kiedys tu i o mnie pisales dlugie wywody, ze Cie przesladowalem, teraz Beton, Pmaciej7, 625... 

Ogolnie nastepuje zwolnienie blokady, maszyna losujaca wybierze kolejnego moderatora ma ktorego wypadnie na tego bec - beda skargi bo moderuje :gaah:


----------



## ixs

no... 
czy to jest powazne traktowanie forumowiczow? 
taka moderacja, ze rece opdaja hno:


----------



## adam.dworzak

k% said:


> Ja wole nie bo kiedys tu i o mnie pisales dlugie wywody, ze Cie przesladowalem, teraz Beton, Pmaciej7, 625...
> 
> ....beda skargi bo moderuje :gaah:


Z tym ze ban arafata to nie moderowanie - odstrzelenie przez pmacieja7 jest lepszym okresleniem.


----------



## dawid392

dkzg said:


> To nie jest najnowsza ustawa prezydenta o SN, że możesz sobie żądać rewizji decyzji moderatorów. Nie uda Ci się podzielić środowiska.


Co ten komentarz ma w ogóle znaczyć? :lol: 

Polaryzujecie to forum politycznie maksymalnie jak się da, przez co tworzą się właśnie podziały.

Sam nawet niejednokrotnie razem z BlazD robiłeś mi docinki nie na temat. Za każdym razem gdzie pojawia się on tam jestęś i Ty. 

Nie może być tak, że moderator daje komuś bana i to na miesiąc bez żadnego konkretnego powodu. Bo gdyby to działało w obie strony to wam już dawno powinien się należeć i to dożywotni. Ale jak się ma plecy to łatwo się mówi, prawda?

Poza tym jak już wspomniałem napisałem ten komentarz bo mam osobiste doświadczenia z tym moderatorem. Dostałem miesiąc bana za nic, bo ani Betona nie obraziłem ani nic podobnego. Jeżeli pmaciej7 dopatrzył się u mnie jakiegoś spięcia to mógłby mi zwrócić uwagę i nie byłoby problemu. A banem za spięcie takie jak u mnie to można by było śmiało obdarować wszystkich użytkowników na tym forum.

Na czym polega w takim razie różnica? Ano najwidoczniej @pmaciej7 z jakichś powodów za mną nie przepada lekko mówiąc (może mnie uważa za pisowca?) i zależy mu na tym żeby mnie wyeliminować (nie tylko mnie). No ale wiadomo, że nie można eliminować za to że się za kimś nie przepada więc trzeba było coś wymyślić więc nagle okazało się że jestem spięty. Ale OK było to już jakiś czas temu i nie chciałem do tego wracać jak wróciłem po miesięcznym banie. No ale jak zobaczyłem to do czego dopuścił się dzisiaj to normalnie ręce mi opadły i musiałem o tym wspomnieć.

I to samo tyczy się Ciebie i Twojego kolegi BlazD. Czytam różne wątki i w wielu miejscach są zastrzeżenia co do waszego zachowania. I nie jestem pierwszy który się na was skarży.


----------



## dawid392

k% said:


> Ja wole nie bo kiedys tu i o mnie pisales dlugie wywody, ze Cie przesladowalem, teraz Beton, Pmaciej7, 625...
> 
> Ogolnie nastepuje zwolnienie blokady, maszyna losujaca wybierze kolejnego moderatora ma ktorego wypadnie na tego bec - beda skargi bo moderuje :gaah:



I znów stosujesz te same metody co wtedy w dyskusji ze mną. Zamiast odnieść się do meritum jako moderator wolisz udawać że nie ma tematu dając głupi komentarz zbijajający z tropu. Kryjemy kolegę, prawda? Rączka rączkę myje.

Rozumiem że popierasz działanie swojego kolegi pmaciej7 i nie masz żadnych zastrzeżeń co do jego zachowania? Dlaczego jak poprosiłem o odniesienie się do tematu to nikt z was tego nie zrobił i udaje że nie ma tematu? Dlaczego się nie odniesiesz do meritum sprawy?

Poza tym gdzie ja napisałem, że mam coś do Betona? Tylko mu zwróciłem uwagę jak podał nieprawdziwe informacje do obiegu. Poza tym nic do niego nie mam ani on sam też mnie nie zbanował tylko to zrobił właśnie pmaciej7. 

Do moderatora @625 również nic nie mam. Dał mi co prawda kiedyś za coś ostrzeżenie ale to tylko ostrzeżenie.

Dlaczego wkładasz mi w usta że niby mam coś do różnych moderatorów skoro nic takiego nie napisałem? Mam jedynie zastrzeżenia do @pmaciej7

A jeżeli chodzi o Ciebie to też przeszkadzało Ci że wrzucałem pozytywne dane dotyczące urodzeń i się z nich cieszyłem. Sam mi to nawet napisałeś że się czepiasz mnie bo jestem optymistą. Zresztą było to już jakiś czas temu i myślałem że temat między nami jest skończony. Przynajmniej ja tak myślałem. Po tym incydencie nasze relacje były chyba OK? Nie miałem nic już do Ciebie i się nie skarżyłem. Dlaczego do tego wracasz w takim razie?

Na koniec jeszcze mam prośbę abyś się odniósł do meritum, czyli:

@pmaciej7 dał miesiąc bana @arafatowi11 za to, że uznał że został źle potraktowany przez innego użytkownika.

Naprawdę uważasz to za normalne? Przecież to jest skandal. Tak to nawet chyba w Rosji nie traktują innych użytkowników.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Oj kurde przy piątku taki w za wąskich majtkach wyścig.


----------



## Cezman

adam.dworzak said:


> Z tym ze ban arafata to nie moderowanie - odstrzelenie przez pmacieja7 jest lepszym okresleniem.


+



dawid392 said:


> Nie może być tak, że moderator daje komuś bana i to na miesiąc bez żadnego konkretnego powodu.


Moderowanie polega również na usuwaniu (chociażby czasowym) niepożądanych userów. Nie pierwszy raz zdarzało się, że mocniejsze wybryki niektórych uchodziły na sucho, a za pierdołę otrzymywali kary. Po porostu jakaś kropla przelewała czarę goryczy. Obserwuję ostatnie kary i ta w ogóle mnie nie dziwi. Z Arafatem ciągle dochodziło do spięć chociaż to nie jest mój klimat. 

A, że Pmaciej7 napisał, że forum ma swojego sprofilowanego odbiorcę? Przecież prawdę napisał. Gdyby jako moderator twierdził inaczej to właśnie byłoby podejrzane. 



dawid392 said:


> Polaryzujecie to forum politycznie maksymalnie jak się da, przez co tworzą się właśnie podziały.


Gdyby prawa strona pisała bardziej merytorycznie, forum wyglądałoby inaczej. A, że podkładają się na każdym kroku, zostaliśmy głównie my. Wchodziłem tu w różne spory z moderatorami (w wątkach merytorycznych) i nic złego mi się nie stało. Także trudno jest pisać, że moderatorzy to są wuje. Przeciwnie, nabieram pewności, że są obiektywni, ale przecież wszyscy jesteśmy tylko ludźmi. Preferencji politycznych niektórych moderatorów do dzisiaj rozgryźć nie umiem. To jest naprawdę niezły atut tych moderatorów.


----------



## Wojti

Uwaga. Wrócił Białoruski troll do PHP oraz innych wątków w tym dziale !


----------



## KaeS

^^ wypuścili go z durdoma na weekend i się zarejestrował jako Kankle tym razem


----------



## k%

kochany psiak znad Bajkału robi sztuczki na wezwanie nawet takiego czukcze da się wychować 

pogłaskajcie lajkiem następnym razem


----------



## wojnest

Wyrzućcie łaskawie „czago” z tego forum. Ja wiem, że się nie karze za poglądy ale za szerzenie prostackiej, bolszewickiej propagandy już się powinno karać.


----------



## Beck's

Idzie Czukcza borem lasem, by potrollować sobie czasem:troll:

Szanowna moderacjo, do dzieła.


----------



## mateusz.el

Beck's said:


> Idzie Czukcza borem lasem, by potrollować sobie czasem:troll:
> 
> Szanowna moderacjo, do dzieła.


Wyrzuć "by" bo rym jest nierównozgłoskowy  

Zbanowany, posprzątany


----------



## Czifo

625 said:


> Zrobić polla?


W sumie nie głupia myśl. Zrobić polla na najsłabsze ogniwo moderacji i w konsekwencji wymienić takiego na nowszy model. Na przestrzeni lat widać już u niektórych "zmęczenie materiału".


----------



## ixs

Ja sie zglaszam na zwolnione miejsce.


----------



## Czifo

A nie, to już lepiej zostawić wszystko po staremu. :troll:


----------



## dawid392

Cezman said:


> +
> 
> Moderowanie polega również na usuwaniu (chociażby czasowym) niepożądanych userów. Nie pierwszy raz zdarzało się, że mocniejsze wybryki niektórych uchodziły na sucho, a za pierdołę otrzymywali kary. Po porostu jakaś kropla przelewała czarę goryczy. Obserwuję ostatnie kary i ta w ogóle mnie nie dziwi. Z Arafatem ciągle dochodziło do spięć chociaż to nie jest mój klimat.


Nie wiem czy sobie zdajesz sprawę, ale właśnie przyznałeś mi rację. Tylko jakoś dziwnym trafem na sucho zawsze uchodzi tym po jednej stronie a karani są Ci po drugiej. Przykładem jest np BlazD. Zaczepiał już niejednego forumowicza, a jakoś dziwnie za każdym razem nie dostaje kary choć przez ostatnie miesiace powinien już ich dostać kilka. @pmaciej7 dał miesiąc bana arafatowi11 za trolowanie chociaż to tak naprawdę, nie on, a BlazD często troluje na forum robiąc częst prywatne docinki nie mające związku z tematem. Tak jest bo sam nieraz padłem ofiarą tych zaczepek. Konsekwencje ponosi ten zaczepiany. Uważasz, że tak powinno być? Chyba nie. 

Mod powinien, pomimo swoich poglądów politycznych i sympatii z niektórymi użytkownikami (jestem w stanie to zrozumieć) powinien starać się być obiektywnym i w miarę sprawiedliwie traktować wszystkich. natomiast co co zrobił @pmaciej7 to jest niedopuszczalne. I to nie po raz pierwszy tak się zachowuje.



Cezman said:


> A, że Pmaciej7 napisał, że forum ma swojego sprofilowanego odbiorcę? Przecież prawdę napisał. Gdyby jako moderator twierdził inaczej to właśnie byłoby podejrzane.


Ano prawdę napisał. Tylko tak jak wyżej, chodzi o to że tak być nie powinno. To jest tylko dział międzynarodowego forum inwestycyjnego. I takim powinno być. Tak przynajmniej było jeszcze w 2008 roku jak się tu zapisywałem.




Cezman said:


> Gdyby prawa strona pisała bardziej merytorycznie, forum wyglądałoby inaczej. A, że podkładają się na każdym kroku, zostaliśmy głównie my.


Czyli rozumiem że merytorycznie jest tylko wtedy jeżeli ktoś się z wami ze wszystkim zgadza. A jeżeli się w jakiejś sprawie nie zgadza (tak jak w moim przypadku twierdząc, że 500+ nie jest złym pomysłem tylko można by było co nieco pozmieniać w tym programie) to od razu jest pisowcem. Jeżeli się nie zgadza to jest już niemerytorycznie i trzeba się go pozbyć. Tak to działa niestety. Wiem co mówię bo sam to przeżyłem. A najdziwniejsze jest to, że na PiS nigdy nie głosowałem. (teraz tylko czekać aż zjawi się BlazD i poleci mi tekstem "_nie głosowałem na PiS, ale...._" co jest tylko potwierdzeniem, że pewna część forum nie przyjmuje żadnych argumentów. Nie raz wypowiadałem się merytorycznie na tym forum i za każdym razem skończyło się na tym, że jestem PiSowcem. Na pewnym etapie postanowiłem dać sobie spokój i nie wypowiadać się merytorycznie z niektórymi forumowiczami tracąc czas i nerwy. I wielu pewnie postanowiło zrobić podobnie.

Lewa strona również często nie jest merytoryczna w swoich wypowiedziach i co z tego? Ano nic. 

A PiSowców jest mało na tym forum, bo po prostu są usuwani, albo jak się któryś odważy, to zaraz całe stado forumowych ekspertów na niego naskakuje co w rezultacie się okazuje, że jest ruskim trolem i do widzenia.

Z Twojej perspektywy może się wydawać, że jest wszystko w porządku. Ale uwierz, że z perspektywy osoby przyglądającej się na to z boku tak nie jest.

Nie wiem czy się chociaż trochę ze mną zgadzasz, ale zgodziłbyś się gdybyś dostał miesiąc bana tak bez żadnego powodu, a twój rozmówca chociaż pomimo że zaczął prowokować, kary unika po raz kolejny.

Prosiłem moderację, żeby się do tego odniosła do sprawy mojej i arafata. No i nie zawiodłem się, nikt się nie odniósł. Jedynie @k% wspomniał coś o jakiejś loterii i to wszystko. Ale milczenie akurat bardzo wiele mówi.

Kończę temat bo zaraz pewnie moderator da mi bana za to, że wyraziłem zdanie uznając zachowanie @pmacieja7 za skandaliczne. A powód się zawsze znajdzie np że jestem spięty.


----------



## Sobol (Miki)

Dałbym Ci lajka, ale moja przeglądarka na telefonie po aktualizacji przestała je ogarniać, próbowałem kilka razy wypowiadać się w wątku politycznym, i też stwierdziłem, że to bez sensu, więc nie dziwię się, że większość mająca inne zdanie też przestała, a co najlepsze wcale nie jestem za PISem, po prostu widzę też błędy w działaniu opozycji 
I nie widzę nic dziwnego w słynnym ,,nie jestem za PISem, ale..." z którego tak wielu się tu śmieje, przecież chyba można być niezadowolonym z działań zarówno władzy jak i opozycji?


----------



## XKF

Często czytam wątek polityczny i mało kto tam jest za opozycją. Jak już to za normalnościa i europejskim stylem życia oraz wartościami które obecny rząd "gwalci" a wszystkich innych nazywa zdrajcami. W podobnym tonie niestety wypowiadają się zwolennicy tej partii co moim zdaniem dobrze, że tu na forum jest szybko elimnowane.


----------



## MichalJ

BlazD specjalizuje się w chamskich personalnych docinkach w wątkach merytorycznych (bez żadnych podtekstów politycznych). Nie wiem, dlaczego zawsze uchodzi mu to na sucho.


----------



## Kemo

Też nie wiem, ale jedyne co można zrobić, to przyjąć do wiadomości, że drążenie tego tematu poskutkować może jedynie brigiem dla drążącego.


----------



## Cezman

MichalJ said:


> BlazD specjalizuje się w chamskich personalnych docinkach w wątkach merytorycznych (bez żadnych podtekstów politycznych). Nie wiem, dlaczego zawsze uchodzi mu to na sucho.


BlazD specjalizuje się w czyszczeniu forum z niemerytorycznych userów. Bez tej pracy na forum byłby burdel. To jest naprawdę kawał dobrej roboty. Wszyscy tu na tym korzystamy.


----------



## adam.dworzak

Cezman said:


> BlazD specjalizuje się w czyszczeniu forum z niemerytorycznych userów. Bez tej pracy na forum byłby burdel. To jest naprawdę kawał dobrej roboty. Wszyscy tu na tym korzystamy.


Bzdura.


----------



## LubiePiwo

Cezman said:


> BlazD specjalizuje się w czyszczeniu forum z niemerytorycznych userów. Bez tej pracy na forum byłby burdel. To jest naprawdę kawał dobrej roboty. Wszyscy tu na tym korzystamy.


Słabo mu to idzie skoro jeszcze siebie nie wyczyścił.


----------



## chauffeur

Dej bana, mam hore kąto:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1358367


----------



## Wojti

Tak się zastanawiam. Nikt na to dzis nie zwrócił uwagi ??
Poniżej księgi. Zaznaczyłem w ramce:


----------



## bartek76

MichalJ said:


> BlazD specjalizuje się w chamskich personalnych docinkach w wątkach merytorycznych (bez żadnych podtekstów politycznych). Nie wiem, dlaczego zawsze uchodzi mu to na sucho.


Uchodzi mu na sucho gdyż jest zaawansowanym adeptem erystyki i sofizmatów, jestem pewien że jeśli ktoś pokona go jego bronią to BlazD szybko zostanie utemperowany przez modów, ale póki co pełni całkiem istotną rolę:


> Sposobem walki z sofizmatami jest unikanie niedomówień i wieloznaczności, przez stosowanie definicji wszędzie tam, gdzie jest to możliwe. Definicje ułatwiają ustalenie znaczeń spornych terminów, występujących w dyskusji. Uogólniając, wszelkie narzędzia, jakie proponuje logika, po których zastosowaniu wypowiedź staje się jasna, również pomagają w unikaniu sofizmatów.


https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sofizmat

Odnośnie rzekomego chamstwa, praktycznie wszystkie moje zawodowe zebrania w UK są pełne tego typu stawiania na swoim, kto wygra w oczach obecnych polemikę (z całym mnóstwem mniej lub bardziej zawoalowanych docinków) ten jest górą.


----------



## drugastrona

bartek76 said:


> Uchodzi mu na sucho gdyż jest zaawansowanym adeptem erystyki i sofizmatów,


Jest kłamcą i trolem, który nie potrafi udowodnić swoich wyssanych z palca "tez" i liczy na to, że interlokutor się zdenerwuje, nabluzga, po czym dostanie briga.


----------



## dawid392

Cezman said:


> BlazD specjalizuje się w czyszczeniu forum z *niemerytorycznych* userów.


Raczej *niewygodnych* userów. Mały błąd Ci się wdarł.

Uważasz, że moje komentarze w wątkach demograficznych i (nie tylko) były niemerytoryczne. Przecież zawsze pisałem na temat. A to właśne BlazD reagował docinkami nie mającymi z tematem nic wspólnego.



Cezman said:


> Bez tej pracy na forum byłby burdel. To jest naprawdę kawał dobrej roboty. Wszyscy tu na tym korzystamy.


Genialnej roboty wręcz bym powiedział. Gdyby nie między innymi jego postawa i jemu podobnych to nie dochodziło by do tylu kłótni na forum a księga brigów nie roiłaby się od skarg.

Gdyby niektórzy forumowicze potrafili uszanować zdanie innych to to forum wyglądałoby zupełnie inaczej.


----------



## demoos

Czy moge prosic o odpowiednie kary za zasmiecanie ksiegi? Dla kazdej ze stron.
Po dwa wpisy wystarczy aby umotywowac swoja prosbe, tymczasem mamy tu zwykla dyskusje.


----------



## Wojti

To Ja zacytuje samego Siebie z poprzedniej strony. Moderatorzy to widzą ?? Czy to tylko u mnie.


Wojti said:


> Tak się zastanawiam. Nikt na to dzis nie zwrócił uwagi ??
> Poniżej księgi. Zaznaczyłem w ramce:


----------



## saren

^^ U mnie tego nie widać.


----------



## mateusz.el

^^ ^^ U mnie na podglądzie arabski spam jest skasowany, więc Ty go nie powinieneś widzieć.


----------



## Wojti

Widać, że moderator posprzątał. Dziękujemy


----------



## mkrawcz1

wojnest said:


> Wyrzućcie łaskawie „czago” z tego forum. Ja wiem, że się nie karze za poglądy ale za szerzenie prostackiej, bolszewickiej propagandy już się powinno karać.


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=142673983#post142673983

Czy lobbysta na forum nie powinien być oficjalnie otagowany, żeby każdy wiedział, kto mu płaci?


----------



## Bastian.

Błagam nie banujcie go. Jego teorie spiskowe są nawet ciekawe, podlizywanie się GTC także. Bez niego nie będzie z kim i o czym w tym wątku dyskutować.


----------



## dkzg

Ja tam zgadzam się z BlazDem, jeśli ktoś twierdzi, że 2+2=5, a nie 4 to nie jest partnerem do jakiejkolwiek dyskusji.


----------



## mkrawcz1

Bastian. said:


> Błagam nie banujcie go. Jego teorie spiskowe są nawet ciekawe, podlizywanie się GTC także. Bez niego nie będzie z kim i o czym w tym wątku dyskutować.


Ten wątek został wydzielony tylko dlatego, że zaspamował całe wilanowskie inwestycje. Ja bym po nim nie płakał, nic wartościowego nie wnosi do społeczności.


----------



## drugastrona

mkrawcz1 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=142673983#post142673983
> 
> Czy lobbysta na forum nie powinien być oficjalnie otagowany, żeby każdy wiedział, kto mu płaci?


O, to jest już poważny zarzut. Przedstaw dowody, że ten użytkownik jest opłacany. Nie rzucaj słów na wiatr. Tym bardziej, że robisz to publicznie, a nie w prywatnej wiadomości do kogoś.


----------



## mkrawcz1

Widzisz emotkę?
Zresztą gdybym był GTC i on byłby moim lobbystą - to bym go zwolnił w trybie natychmiastowym za prymitywizm przekazu i generowanie skutków odwrotnych do zamierzonych...


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Toxic83 do grubej kartoteki dorzuca:



Toxic83 said:


> Tak to jest jak się nie szanuje klubu i tak to jest jak prezes korpo-kodziarz bierze się za prowadzenie klubu. Do prowadzenia klubu potrzeba prezesa świra a nie kołnierzyka.
> Dostali zapewne po liściu (na odmulenie ) a trąbione jest o jakimś pobiciu.


Ban.


----------



## Exelcior

Może warto drogi Betonie abyś zerknął na posty @maziizama. Błędy ortograficzne, brak składni, polityka. Ech


----------



## skejl

Maziizam szuka pomocy w dziale technicznym. Zaś błędy językowe to chyba nie powód do karania? W końcu Kozl funkcjonuje na forum bez większych przeszkód, choć czyta się go ciężko (i dlatego najczęściej łatwo scrolluje).


----------



## 625

Cezman w carmagedonie oskarża ofiary wypadków o sprawstwo. Miesiąc bana.


----------



## Maciek97

To jakis żart?


----------



## Exelcior

Pamiętam @Cezmana z wątków kolejowych i akurat on dyskutował merytorycznie. @625 miesiąc to trochę za długo. Czasami można być ofiarą (uszczerbek na zdrowiu) i sprawcą (wymuszenie pierwszeństwa). Może chłopak się za dużo STOP Drogówka naoglądał, skróć mu tego bana i podmień na 2 tygodniowego briga, proszę. To nie jest troll pokroju Czukczy, nerwy mu puściły.


----------



## newsted

Cezman regularnie wmawiał winę pieszym potrąconym na przejściach np przez auta wyprzedzające na przejściu.


----------



## Exelcior

Ale to nie powód do bana i do tego na miesiąc. Brig na 2 tygodnie, ok


----------



## Kemo

Tak naprawdę dostał bana za "niezgodność z linią forum" czyli bycie _blachosmrodziarzem_. Ale wicie, rozumicie, trzeba było wymyślić jakiś inny pretekst.


----------



## Ogg

Nie no... Poglądy @Cezmana względem pieszych może są, delikatnie mówiąc, kontrowersyjne, ale miesiąc bana za posiadanie własnego poglądu na dany temat...?

Nie zgadzam się z jego twierdzeniami, ale przecież nie nawoływał do zbiorowych gwałtów, wieszania pieszych za nogi czy strzelania do niepokornych.


----------



## demoos

Wydaje mi sie, ze to jego nie pierwszy raz. Nie tylko w stosunku do pieszych.


----------



## Wojti

Drodzy moderatorzy chyba to bialoruski troll w PHP:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=142698011&postcount=334514

Warto aby się nie rozkręcał zbytnio.


----------



## gacol

newsted said:


> Cezman regularnie wmawiał winę pieszym potrąconym na przejściach np przez auta wyprzedzające na przejściu.



Nie tyle winę, co, powiedzmy, niefrasobliwość; tak ja to zrozumiałem. 
To może trzeba by też rozdać bany tym co pisali, że pieszy może iść bez względu na okoliczności za namawianie do samobójstwa, stosując logikę @625.


----------



## demoos

Nikt tak nie pisal, wiekszosc sobie to dopisuj bo przeciez ktos smie bronic pieszych, ze czasami nie pomysla, zle ocenia odleglosc, predkosc etc.


----------



## demmat

Exelcior said:


> Pamiętam @Cezmana z wątków kolejowych i akurat on dyskutował merytorycznie. @625 miesiąc to trochę za długo. Czasami można być ofiarą (uszczerbek na zdrowiu) i sprawcą (wymuszenie pierwszeństwa). Może chłopak się za dużo STOP Drogówka naoglądał, skróć mu tego bana i podmień na 2 tygodniowego briga, proszę. To nie jest troll pokroju Czukczy, nerwy mu puściły.


No, nie. To nie jest przede wszystkim dyskusja. Merytoryczna też nie. Jak ktoś stawia jakąś tezę i wokół niej mur, od którego odbijają się wszystkie argumenty, wszystkie przykłady i wszystkie badania/statystyki, to nie można mówić, że dyskutuje. I takie posty niestety powodują wkurzenie innych dyskutantów i spychają dyskusje na nieprzyjemne tory. Jak ktoś podczas dyskusji od razu zakłada, że wie lepiej i nic go nie przekona, to niestety nie powinien brać udziału w dyskusji. 

O wysokości kary nie będę się wypowiadał, decyzja administratora. Ja bym ją zmniejszył do briga 2-tygodniowego.


----------



## Hipolit

demoos said:


> Nikt tak nie pisal, wiekszosc sobie to dopisuj bo przeciez ktos smie bronic pieszych, ze czasami nie pomysla, zle ocenia odleglosc, predkosc etc.


W Carmageddonie ostatnio - nie, ale w wątku o bezpieczeństwie - tak:


Infekcja said:


> Ale dlaczego nie dociekasz, z jakiego powodu dziewczyny nie popatrzyły na drogę, co? *A bo musiały? Nie musiały,* bo musiał to zrobić uprawniony i wyszkolony kierowca...


----------



## Stiggy

demoos said:


> Nikt tak nie pisal, wiekszosc sobie to dopisuj bo przeciez ktos smie bronic pieszych, ze czasami nie pomysla, zle ocenia odleglosc, predkosc etc.


Tak samo jak wy sobie dopisujecie, że ktoś w Carmagedonie wmawia winę pieszym.


----------



## demoos

Nie no skad, magiczne ale, pojawiace sie prawie za kazdym razem, jesli w ogole ktos zacznie komentowac.


----------



## Hipolit

demoos said:


> Nie no skad, magiczne ale, pojawiace sie prawie za kazdym razem, jesli w ogole ktos zacznie komentowac.


A zrozumienie tego, że gdyby ktoś się rozejrzał, zainteresował otoczeniem, mógłby uratować swoje życie (i kierowcę od odsiadki przy okazji?), przekracza możliwości intelektualne niektórych userów?
Zapoznaj się z pojęciem "wiktymologia". Cała gałąź kryminologii poświęcona roli ofiary w przestępstwie. I nie. Wbrew temu, co piszesz, nikt nie "broni" przestępcy. Choć w tym systemie prawnym, w którym i Ty funkcjonujesz, przestępca też ma do obrony prawo, co niestety negują co więksi domorośli oskarżyciele na tym forum.
Powtórzę. Na tym forum wyśmiewamy "madki z chorom curkom". Wyśmiewamy wszelkie towarzystwa płaskiej Ziemi, "zabójcze GMO", pseudonaukę, a w wątkach stricte fachowych, ściśle przestrzegane jest stosowanie odpowiedniej nomenklatury odnośnie urządzeń, materiałów, czy technologii.
Niestety - w kwestiach zawadzających o prawo karne - panuje radosna, niczym nie ograniczona, amatorska twórczość, gdzie każdego kierowcę można bezkarnie nazwać zabójcą, a cały pomysł na system karny - to "wsadzać na dożywocie".


----------



## pmaciej7

I wystarczy.


----------



## Eurotram

625 said:


> Cezman w carmagedonie oskarża ofiary wypadków o sprawstwo. Miesiąc bana.


625,czy zechcialbyś podrzucić próbkę tego oskarżania? Nie neguję bez dowodow,że coś takiego miało miejsce,ale chciałbym też zobaczyć kontekst wypowiedzi. Cezman dotąd ścierał się wielokrotnie (m.in. w wątku kuriozalnie opatrzonym członem "hydepark" w nazwie) z osobnikami,których ciężko kwalifikować inaczej niż jako rowerowa wersja kiboli i pamiętam że oni też przedstawiali dość pokrętne wersje winy w wypadkach (w skrócie sprowadzało się to do tego,że wina spoczywa praktycznie zawsze na kierowcy,głównie dlatego że prowadzi cięższy pojazd i jakimś prawem kaduka to on ma myśleć za wszystkich wokół). Dlatego jestem ciekaw czy walnął coś mocniejszego (wtedy pewnie cięzko będzie go bronic,no chyba że ofiary bezmyślnie wlazły na jezdnię zapatrzone w smartfona) czy to coś z tej półki którą opisałem (i w takim wypadku ban byłby przegięciem). Byłbyś tak uprzejmy?


----------



## potwo-or

Gupik said:


> przecież wiadomo że prezydent Truskolaski i jego pseudonowoczesny synalek robią wszystko co każe były uczeń naczelnego pogrzebacza Polskiej gospodarki Balcerowicza , w końcu po wybudowaniu tego pasa rozbiegowego może się okazać że mimo wydaniu na tą budowę sporych pieniędzy nie będzie chciał latać żaden przewoźnik a jedyne co będzie z niego korzystać to uczące się latać kaczki , łabędzie lub pionowo startujące bociany.


Polityka poza PHP.


----------



## 625

Eurotram said:


> 625,czy zechcialbyś podrzucić próbkę tego oskarżania? Nie neguję bez dowodow,że coś takiego miało miejsce,ale chciałbym też zobaczyć kontekst wypowiedzi. Cezman dotąd ścierał się wielokrotnie (m.in. w wątku kuriozalnie opatrzonym członem "hydepark" w nazwie) z osobnikami,których ciężko kwalifikować inaczej niż jako rowerowa wersja kiboli i pamiętam że oni też przedstawiali dość pokrętne wersje winy w wypadkach (w skrócie sprowadzało się to do tego,że wina spoczywa praktycznie zawsze na kierowcy,głównie dlatego że prowadzi cięższy pojazd i jakimś prawem kaduka to on ma myśleć za wszystkich wokół). Dlatego jestem ciekaw czy walnął coś mocniejszego (wtedy pewnie cięzko będzie go bronic,no chyba że ofiary bezmyślnie wlazły na jezdnię zapatrzone w smartfona) czy to coś z tej półki którą opisałem (i w takim wypadku ban byłby przegięciem). Byłbyś tak uprzejmy?


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=142666867#post142666867


----------



## Eurotram

625 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=142666867#post142666867


Dobrze,że wrzuciłeś,ale chyba nie chcesz powiedzieć że on akurat za TO dostał miesięcznego bana? :shocked:
Wziąłem fragmenty z jego posta (o te Ci chodziło,prawda?) i wiele z tych postulatów naprawdę ma sens:


Cezman said:


> Z obserwacji:
> - pieszy nie rozgląda się przed wejściem na jezdnię,
> - pieszy jest słabo widoczny,
> - jest zła infrastruktura (nie ma np. chodnika, świateł, wysepek),
> - idiotyzm prowadzących pojazdy,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dla pieszych?
> - więcej świateł z przyciskami,
> - kontrastowe/kolorowe/odblaskowe ubrania po zmroku,
> - więcej chodników,
> - azyle dla pieszych (wcześniej nazwałem to wyspami, ale już nie poprawiam),
> - rozglądanie się przed wejściem na jezdnię,
> - edukacja wszystkich uczestników ruchu,
> 
> Dla kierowców?
> - podatek od samochodów, które są najsłabiej wyposażone pod względem bezpieczeństwa.
> - zmiana nauczania w kierunku myślenia na drodze zamiast wkuwania na pamięć przepisów.
> - więcej jazd praktycznych na kursie prawa jazdy.


Co do tych głównych przyczyn, to (zwróć uwagę,że jedną z czterech głównych uznał idiotyzm kierowców) sam często idąc jedną z głównych ulic mojego miasta i widząc idiotę/idiotkę wchodzącego/-cą na ulicę z oczami wlepionymi w smartfona mam ochotę opierniczyć delikwenta z góry na dół i spytać,czy mu się życie znudziło. Wiele osób NIE MAJĄCYCH PRAWA JAZDY w dzieciństwie wbijało mi do głowy,żebym zawsze się rozglądał przed wejściem na jezdnię,bo życie mam tylko jedno. To jest INSTYNKT SAMOZACHOWAWCZY; pamiętasz kawał o pewnej alei na cmentarzu?Sory,ale kto wg Ciebie będzie w lepszej sytuacji: ja,uważając jak mnie uczyli i unikając przez to wtrynienia się pod koła jakiemuś "szybkiemu,wściekłemu" czy jakiś ślepo wierzący w swoje prawa,który bez oglądania się wejdzie prosto pod koła. Co mu przyjdzie z racji w trumnie?
Poza tym poza terenem zabudowanym PIESZY MA PSI OBOWIĄZEK NOSIĆ ODBLASKI PO ZMROKU; w terenie objętym znakiem D-42 faktycznie zakładam pojawienie się jakiegoś samobójcy,ale z drugiej strony jestem też głęboko przeciwny rozgrzeszaniu tych,którzy bezmyślnie wpadają biegiem (i jeszcze z nosem w smartfonie) na ulicę. I jakkolwiek uważam w tych rejonach po zmroku (na tyle skutecznie,że jeszcze żadnego bezmyślnego nie trafiłem,a okazje były!),to nie zmienia faktu,że jednocześnie mam ochotę zgłosić zarządców miejscowości z brakami infrastrukturalnymi (np. burmistrzów/wójtów/prezydentów) skąpiących na oświetleniu nocnym do nagrody liścia.

W dwóch pierwszych podpunktach jego posta (zaznaczonych przeze mnie na czerwono) zgodnie z przepisami (na terenie zabudowanym) to pieszy ma rację,niezależnie od jego braku ostrożności (sam,JAKO PIESZY,też dzięki tej ostrożności ileś razy uratowałem skórę), w reszcie cytowanych przeze mnie jego propozycji jest jakiś lub nawet duży sens.Napiszę Ci więcej: są ciągi, z których korzystam praktycznie wyłacznie jako pieszy i na nich (na przejściach) sam bym wrzucił przyciski "przejścia na żądanie",bo widzę jakie zamieszanie powodują snujące się po chodniku i przejściach "samotne owce" (np. w Gdyni na skrzyżowaniu Władysława IV ze Starowiejską). Różne przepisy,wprowadzane z dobrymi intencjami,w pewnych szczególnych sytuacjach przynoszą czasem więcej szkody niż pożytku (w miarę możliwości postaram się nakręcić filmik i wrzucić żeby to lepiej zobrazować).
O który punkt cytowanych postów Ci chodzi,bo naprawdę nie łapię co tu zasługiwało na bana?Chyba że to,czym się NAPRAWDĘ zasłużył,zostało wycięte


----------



## darius.

625 said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=142666867#post142666867


Szczerze mówiąc, na przykładzie tego posta, zupełnie nie wiem za co dostał choćby ostrzeżenie. Nie zgadzam się z argumentacją Cezmana, ale jestem w stanie ją zrozumieć, bo część naszych rodaków zachowuje na drodze daleko idąca ignorancję w sferze przepisów i zachowań, nieważne czy to rowerzysta, pieszy czy kierowca.

Jeśli ten post był przyczyną bana, to wnoszę o zniesienie kary lub wskazanie konkretnego zdania, fragmentu (mogłem zawsze przeoczyć), który wpłynął na tak ostrą reakcję.


----------



## 625

Eurotram said:


> Dobrze,że wrzuciłeś,ale chyba nie chcesz powiedzieć że on akurat za TO dostał miesięcznego bana?


Za cały flejm, który wywołał. Wcześniej już zgłaszano, wybrałem jeden z postów.


----------



## Maciek97

Czyli generalnie można dostać miesiąc bana za nic.


----------



## Eurotram

625 said:


> Za cały flejm, który wywołał. Wcześniej już zgłaszano, wybrałem jeden z postów.


Dobrze,powiedzmy szczerze: do Carmageddonu raz zajrzałem,odpuściłem sobie,więc nie będę osądzać skali i wielkości tego flejmu. W każdym razie po próbce którą wrzuciłeś proszę mimo wszystko u złagodzenie Cezmanowi kary do tygodnia.


----------



## darius.

625 said:


> Za cały flejm, który wywołał. Wcześniej już zgłaszano, wybrałem jeden z postów.


Jak przeczytałem posta, którego zacytowałeś, to się z nim nie zgadzałem, ale teraz to mam wątpliwości, bo cała argumentacja Cezmana zmierza do tego, że Polacy (ogół, nie tylko kierowcy) nie znają i nie chcą poznawać nowych przepisów. Jeśli tak podejść do tematu, to rzeczywiście ma sporo racji w argumentacji, więc jeśli ma to być rozwiązanie połowiczne, tzn. bezwzględne pierwszeństwo pieszego bez edukacji społeczeństwa (nie tylko kierowców!) i egzekucji (surowe mandaty) i przebudowie infrastruktury, to ja też wolę, by tego pierwszeństwa pieszego nie było.

Pytam więc otwarcie, przeszkadza Tobie to, że ma inne zdanie czy to, że może mieć (częściowo) racje, która jest dla Ciebie nie do zniesienia, bo nie widzę tu ani flejmu ani obrażania...
Dalej uważam, że nie zasłużył na karę.

EDIT: vvv przeczytałem całość.


----------



## demoos

Przeczytaj reszte postow


----------



## Eurotram

^^ 
A może i kilka dni odpoczynku by się dla *demoosa* przydało,za nachalne i nieraz chamskie próby spacyfikowania "nieprawomyślnych" i pozbycia się ich rękami modów...?
Bo to już kolejna jego próba; aż się dziwię,że jeszcze nie starał się wystawić do odstrzału i wychodzić briga dla *r6666* :|


----------



## pmaciej7

demmat nie dostanie niczego, bo nawet jeśli napisał coś, co zasługiwałoby na briga, to są to posty z maja i lipca, a my stosujemy miesięczne przedawnienie. 

A takie demaskatorskie postępowanie, za które dałem briga, kojarzy mi się jak najgorzej. Zbieranie na każdego dossier, żeby w odpowiednim momencie go użyć. Pewien użytkownik z Zagłębia Ruhry kolekcjonował tak posty i w razie potrzeby wyciągał coś sprzed 5 lat.

To nie ma nic wspólnego z dyskusją, to jest zwykła szczujnia. 

------

Sprawy Cezmana nie znam, ale decyzji 625 nie będę zmieniał, bo pachniałoby to z lekka anarchią, nie uważasz?


----------



## mkrawcz1

Hmmm...


EGOista said:


> Nikt nic nie piszę o rowerach a Ty wszędzie je wtrącasz. Jakiś rowerzysta Ci żonę/dziewczynę wykorzystał ze masz takie kompleksy?[...]


----------



## mateusz.el

Exelcior said:


> Apeluję do @pmacieja i @mateusza.el jeśli @625 nie zmieni zdania o skrócenie wymiaru kary dla @Cezmana i zamianę na brig na tydzień


Nie ze wszystkimi decyzjami, karami itp. musimy być zawsze jednomyślnie zgodni, ale nałożonej przez kogo innego kary ot tak skracać nie będziemy.


----------



## darius.

^^ to może czas przemyśleć instytucję odwołania od bana/briga? Byłoby bardziej transparentnie i demokratycznie. Mod daje karę, ale jeśli np.20 użytkowników z forum (np.z odpowiednim stażem) jest przeciw, to mod powinien zmienić decyzję. Wiem, zabawa, ale wydaje mi się, że to lepsza niż kolejne strony napiętej dyskusji w tej księdze czy pojawiające się oskarżenia o nadmierną prywatę niektórych modów. Poza tym, kontrowersyjnych jest może z 10% kar, więc dałoby się tym zarządzić.

@pmaciej - to dlaczego kara dla Cezmana uzasadniana jest za "całokształt"? W przytoczonych wypowiedziach nikt, oprócz moda, nie doszukał się niczego zasługującego na tak długiego bana lub bana w ogóle. 
Wiem, że słyniesz z dużego poczucia sprawiedliwości i rozsądku (nie ma tu ironii, bo pamiętam, że często prostujesz bzdury dot. norm hałasu), więc chciałbym wiedzieć jak to jest, że teraz okazuje się, ze jest "przedawnienie"? 

No i kolejna kwestia, czy istnieje jakaś zbiorowa odpowiedzialność? To, że "troll z Zagłębia Ruhry" tak robił, wcale nie oznacza, że inni też tak robią. Na forum jest wyszukiwarka, więc to nie problem, by znaleźć cokolwiek na kogokolwiek i wg mnie nie ma w tym nic złego - ot, jak w dyskusji, każdy lubi w argumentacji wypominać błędy oponenta z przeszłości i do nich wracać.

Nie mam zamiaru ciągnąć tej dyskusji, ale chętnie poznałbym opinie na temat tego, co napisałem.


----------



## Kemo

Skoro jesteśmy przy tym temacie.

Wątek *[Polska] Bezpieczeństwo ruchu drogowego* ma w tytule *(wątek dla ludzi rozumnych)*. Co to znaczy? Że osoby o podobnych poglądach jak Cezman nie mają do niego wstępu? Tylko że bardziej konkretne określenia nie przeszły modowi przez klawiaturę?

Bo np. według mnie ktoś, kto twierdzi, że przechodząc przez jezdnię nie musi się rozglądać na boki, wypełnia definicję "człowieka nierozumnego" i w związku z tytułem wątku zasługuje na karę:



Infekcja said:


> Ale dlaczego nie dociekasz, z jakiego powodu dziewczyny nie popatrzyły na drogę, co? A bo musiały? Nie musiały


----------



## Hipolit

^^
Stanisław Jachowicz

_ANDZIA

„Nie rusz, Andziu, tego kwiatka, 
Róża kole” rzekła matka. 
Andzia mamy nie słuchała, 
Ukłuła się i płakała. _


----------



## chauffeur

Sprawdzić, czy nie ksiądz:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1358422


----------



## Bastian.

Powrót Czukczy?. Jakoś dawno nie dawał znaku życia.


----------



## Exelcior

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=142813878&postcount=26376 - kolega sobie za dużo pozwala. Znów polityka poza php


----------



## el nino

Na głównej wisi jakiś syf:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2036495
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2036483


----------



## Exelcior

Totti9 aka mazagangy14 aka Czukcza znów atakuje z Tworek:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2036497
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2036483
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2036495
To już kolejne konto niejakiego balotelli


----------



## el nino

Czy leci z nami pilot? 



el nino said:


> Na głównej wisi jakiś syf:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2036495
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2036483


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2036483
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2036495
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2036497


----------



## pmaciej7

HarryMiller said:


> Przypominam tylko, że Urban to czerwona świnia i Goebbels stanu wojennego.
> Powinien siedzieć lub leżeć 2 metry pod ziemią z dziurą w głowie za swoją działalność, a nie tworzyć obrazki i filmiki.


Dobranoc.


----------



## PiotrG

Czukcza wrócił:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1359212


----------



## Exelcior

Czy jedzie z nami kierowca?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2036953


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Ech ci uchodźcy, teraz spamują FPW.


----------



## Wojti

Witam,

Ponownie poniżej księgi pojawił się ten arabski troll. Proszę moderatorów aby zerknęli.


----------



## Czapka

Debiut i od razu prowokacje:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=142905912&postcount=2315

Czy można sprawdzić to konto, bo to pewnie jakiś wcześniej odstrzelony troll pod nowym nickiem.


----------



## mateusz.el

Czapka said:


> Debiut i od razu prowokacje:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=142905912&postcount=2315
> 
> Czy można sprawdzić to konto, bo to pewnie jakiś wcześniej odstrzelony troll pod nowym nickiem.


Wysyłam na tydzień odpoczynku, jak wróci i dalej będzie tak samo, to z automatu go zbanuję.

Posty zaraz posprzątam.


----------



## Czapka

Dzięki, bo już się rozkręca i pachnie to jakimś przypadkiem psychiatrycznym.


----------



## Eurotram

Exelcior said:


> @Eurotram
> Jak cię szanuję ale ... nie powinno się odpowiadać w ten sposób. Poza tym nie ta liga przewinienia  Stoker nazwał rzeczy po imieniu (może przesadził z językiem), waść zaś ad personam.


Doprawdy? Użył określenia będącego pochodną spopularyzowanego tu przez Piorunusa neologizmu "narodowy pesjanizm"; już człon "narodowy" pozbawia wszelkich wątpliwości,że ten neologizm miał nawiązywać nie do mesjanizmu,a do innej ideologii,która swoje tryumfy święciła u naszego zachodniego sąsiada w latach ok. 193x-45. Ja użyłem jednego określenia i to nie w wyniku samej manipulacji Stokera (sam w kolejnym poście przyznał,że mocno zaniżył),ale za połączenie go z ewidentną zaczepką (za samo meritum posta bym tak nie odpisał). Podobną zaczepkę w sygnaturze Volferssj musiał usunąć,więc nie wiem dlaczego tu ma być ona łagodniej traktowana. Ty byś się na pewno poczuł urażony gdyby ktoś Cię nazwał np. "wielkopolszystą",więc postaraj się nie patrzeć jednostronnie.


----------



## chauffeur

Można sprawdzić tego pana?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1357573


----------



## Exelcior

Czukcza


----------



## chauffeur

^^Nie wiem, czy Czukcza czy nie Czukcza; nie jestem nawet do końca pewien, czy to jakikolwiek multikonciarz. Ale gość zalogował się kilka tygodni temu, nie przejawia praktycznie żadnej aktywności na forum poza zagłosowaniem w sondzie PHP. Nie jest to zabronione, ale podejrzane.


----------



## dkzg

Mógłby ktoś (chociaż) napomnieć "koledze", że takie odzywki to gdzie indziej:


Jaq said:


> Ptysiu. Jak nie masz nic mądrego do napisania, to milcz albo idź sobie na ten onet. Tam będziesz się czuł jak ryba w wodzie. Ptysiu...


O jeszcze jedno, pytanie o źródło danych:


dkzg said:


> To może się kolega jeszcze pochwali skąd ma takie dokładne informacje o strukturze pasażerów, cenach i LF.





Jaq said:


> Z kątowni. Polecam gorąco. Ciekawe miejsce...


Edit: Proszę o przyjrzenie się całej dyskusji, kolega znów odjeżdża.


----------



## mateusz.el

*kuj-pom* - 5 dni bana za trolling i złośliwości w bydgoskim dziale. Po raz któryś z kolei zresztą.


----------



## Exelcior

@mateusz.el
Do zbanowania konta:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1360742
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1361371


----------



## perdurabo

Czy preslav to koppel? Jeśli tak to multi konto i permaban.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Brawo!


----------



## Wilku88

Jak to mowia na wykopie - spij slodko aniolku.


----------



## MajKeR_

A w sumie to za co mu zabrali pierwsze? Za grożenie śmiercią jednemu użytkownikowi, dobrze pamiętam?

Teraz to eureka... ale faktycznie, ton wypowiedzi poczynionych przez oba konta był identyczny. :nuts:


----------



## michael_siberia

kokodak said:


> Jutro *legła-zwisła*. W sumie kibicuję tej drugiej choć z drugiej strony mam dość mocno wywalone na szarpaninę polaczków i ich typowe bóle dupacza. Polaczki bowiem nienawidzą się choć uchodzą za patriotów, hahah


Ile jest za złośliwe przekręcanie nazw klubów piłkarskich?


----------



## demoos

Bez briga, bez bana, a ban na topic powinien byc

edit
za reszte wypowiedzi 7 dni bana + ban na temat - tak to widze


----------



## kokodak

ból dupy i biadolenie frajerów 
Przekręcanie nazw klubów gdzie w ekipach stacjonuje syf, patologia i mordercy. Ojej, złośliwość. Na widły i do pieca.

edit;
konfidenci również do pieca, wiadomo 
edit; 
tak to widzę.
Swoją drogą trzeba być skrajnym zjebem by łazić po tematach, węszyć i donosić. 
Dla kapusi ban dozgonny i strzał na ryj ku pamięci


----------



## Sasza

kokodak said:


> ból dupy i biadolenie frajerów
> Przekręcanie nazw klubów gdzie w ekipach stacjonuje syf, patologia i mordercy. Ojej, złośliwość. Na widły i do pieca.
> 
> edit;
> konfidenci również do pieca, wiadomo
> edit;
> tak to widzę.
> Swoją drogą trzeba być skrajnym zjebem by łazić po tematach, węszyć i donosić.
> Dla kapusi ban dozgonny i strzał na ryj ku pamięci


Serio nikt tego czegoś nie zbriguje? Za takie teksty?


----------



## PiotrG

Przez chwilę myślałem, że to jakieś forum kibicowskie a nie SSC...


----------



## BlazD

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Brawo!


Brawo!

Choć gdy zgłaszałem go kilka miesięcy temu jako podejrzenie o multikonto i nie było reakcji ze strony modów, to uznałem, że nie ma co zgłaszać drugi raz...

Edit: reakcja była i to mod 625 stwierdził, że nie jest:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=138968141&postcount=15396
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=138968582&postcount=15397


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Prawda czasu prawda ekranu.


----------



## Wilku88

kokodak said:


> ból dupy i biadolenie frajerów
> Przekręcanie nazw klubów gdzie w ekipach stacjonuje syf, patologia i mordercy. Ojej, złośliwość. Na widły i do pieca.
> 
> edit;
> konfidenci również do pieca, wiadomo
> edit;
> tak to widzę.
> Swoją drogą trzeba być skrajnym zjebem by łazić po tematach, węszyć i donosić.
> Dla kapusi ban dozgonny i strzał na ryj ku pamięci


Ale mentalny Seba nam sie tu trafil. Jakim cudem taki ktos nabil tutaj ponad 1000 postow?


----------



## demoos

Pytanie do moda, jak dlugiego banana dostal?


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Perm.


----------



## mateusz.el

Sasza said:


> Serio nikt tego czegoś nie zbriguje? Za takie teksty?


No wiesz...o 24 czy 2 w nocy nie zawsze warto oczekiwać błyskawicznej reakcji 

Kokodak już jakiś czas temu otarł się o bana, teraz tylko upewnił wszystkich, że na bana bezapelacyjnie zasługuje. Coś mu odbijało wcześniej, odbiło i tej nocy...


----------



## Sasza

mateusz.el said:


> No wiesz...o 24 czy 2 w nocy nie zawsze warto oczekiwać błyskawicznej reakcji
> 
> Kokodak już jakiś czas temu otarł się o bana, teraz tylko upewnił wszystkich, że na bana bezapelacyjnie zasługuje. Coś mu odbijało wcześniej, odbiło i tej nocy...


Myślę, że zważywszy na godzinę, to pewnie wóda.


----------



## mateusz.el

Sasza said:


> Myślę, że zważywszy na godzinę, to pewnie wóda.


To nie pierwsze jego takie wyskoki, jak już wspomniałem.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Twarda bania, zaciśnięte pięści. 

Kto ma wiedzieć ten wie.


----------



## Exelcior

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=59991 a to nie kolejne wcielenie koppela?


----------



## Din Sevenn

Kokodak był spokodak, ale jeśli chodzi o kibicowskie spiny to jestem za jak najszybszym banowaniem szkodników i eliminacją kibolskich tematów. Wiem, że kibolski rynsztok wypływa głównie w HP, ale i on powinien być przed tą zarazą chroniony.
Człowiek, gdzie wchodzi na fora, czy nawet śmieszne stronki, tam kibolstwo, prawactwo i generalnie ból głowy. Chrońmy SSC od tego bagna.


----------



## michael_siberia

Kiedyś czytałem jego posty w jednym z merytorycznych krakowskich wątków. Niewiele wyższy poziom od tego zaprezentowanego w ciągu ostatnich 24 godzin. Długo sobie grabił, aż sobie nagrabił.


----------



## potwo-or

Czy wątek o łódzkim lotnisku jest wątkiem w którym bezkarnie można wylewać żale, obrażać innych użytkowników (w tym moderatora)?

Z góry dzięki za interwencję.


----------



## chauffeur

^^Ale dlaczego link do dyskusji sprzed 3,5 roku?


----------



## dkzg

Ja bym prosił też, aby ktoś pochylił się nad moim postem w kolejowej księdze.


----------



## mateusz.el

potwo-or said:


> Czy wątek o łódzkim lotnisku jest wątkiem w którym bezkarnie można wylewać żale, obrażać innych użytkowników (w tym moderatora)?
> 
> Z góry dzięki za interwencję.


Zrobione.

@dkzg - jak kolej, to napisz priv do Michała


----------



## skejl

A to zgłoszenie od @dkzg to akurat raczej do ps-mana niż do Michała.


----------



## Michał Ch.

Już to załatwiałem z @dkzg. Nie ma dowodów.


----------



## Exelcior

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1362292 - czy tramwaj prowadzi motorniczy?  Kolejny spamer "w akcji", moderatorzy do roboty


----------



## newsted

Czukcza kontratakuje!
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1360757


----------



## xkk

Czy doszukiwanie się przez tego usera w niemal każdej wypowiedzi łódzkiego spisku mającego na celu zrujnowanie Warszawy, Polski, Europy i wszechświata nie zasługuje na jakąś reakcję? Oto ostatni akt tej "twórczości":

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=143174945&postcount=1669

Nie mniej "interesujący" wydaje się ten:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=143152547&postcount=3329

I ten:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=143153314&postcount=3351

Jako żywo stosowane przez niego argumenty przypominają te z owej sławetnej publikacji:

https://polona.pl/item/kanalizacya-...taneryi-w-celu-zniszczenia,MzAwMzUyMA/2/#item

Tylko, że zamiast słowa "Żydzi" używa słowa "Łódź"


----------



## Jakub Warszauer

Przecholował, ale Wy też przesadzacie.


----------



## potwo-or

Jeżeli komuś pokazujesz ze dane które przytacza są błędne a on dalej swoje to jednak coś jest nie tak.


----------



## Exelcior

Chłopy, dejta se na luz.


----------



## Exelcior

@bartek76
Przecież wiem, że uważacie mnie za kompletnego ignoranta, idiotę etc. Nie ma co tego ciągnąć. Nie chodzi tu o depresję


----------



## bartek76

Exelcior said:


> @bartek76
> Przecież wiem, że uważacie mnie za kompletnego ignoranta, idiotę etc.


A kto Cię za takiego uważa?


----------



## Exelcior

@maluszek_80, @Iwan, @johny_f, @PrzeZ i cała grupa "kolejarzy" forowych. Lepiej dla społeczności forum byłoby gdyby mnie nie było.


----------



## Wilku88

Bo tak szczerze mówiąc to czasami masz śmiałe pomysły, takie od czapy.


----------



## Exelcior

Wilku88 said:


> Bo tak szczerze mówiąc to czasami masz śmiałe pomysły, takie od czapy.


Dlatego lepiej jak odejdę - opiekujcie się wątkiem o linii 281, proszę o to @Brutusa46 i @Luciora^^


----------



## Wilku88

No nie wygłupiaj się, przepraszam za innych forumowiczów, jeśli ktoś Cię uraził. To jest forum dyskusyjne, różne pomysły można rzucać pod rozwagę.


----------



## k%

Exelcior said:


> @maluszek_80, @Iwan, @johny_f, @PrzeZ i cała grupa "kolejarzy" forowych. Lepiej dla społeczności forum byłoby gdyby mnie nie było.


żebyś Ty wiedział jaka tu o mnie jest opinia i się trzymam 

warto być, dla samego faktu, żeby innych wkurzać, pamiętaj o tym gdy będą Cię znowu cisnąc


----------



## mateusz.el

Dobra, chcesz to idź sobie, ale mówię, nie minie tydzień i wrócisz


----------



## Exelcior

mateusz.el said:


> Dobra, chcesz to idź sobie, ale mówię, nie minie tydzień i wrócisz


Dziękuję za miłe i ciepłe słowa. @k% wypij więc za moje zdrowie jakiś Okocim a @mateusz.el EB (audycja nie zawierała lokowania produktu:lol
To forum przyciąga jak magnes i jest jak "paleta mocy bez dna" jak to śpiewał Pan Soyka 
No adminom więcej wolno


----------



## k%

ja nie jestem adminem, admini to mnie brigowali jako moda :troll:


----------



## Iwan

Exelcior said:


> @maluszek_80, @Iwan, @johny_f, @PrzeZ i cała grupa "kolejarzy" forowych. Lepiej dla społeczności forum byłoby gdyby mnie nie było.


Moze zastanow sie dlaczego?

Pisalem Ci iles razy (inni tez): nie wiesz - nie pisz. I ogolnie ze zeby pisac, to trzeba miec cos do przekazania.

Widac ze masz duzo czasu i poslugujesz sie google. Ile postow dzisiaj stworzyles? Moze jeszcze kilka machnij. Blysniesz "wiedza" i kolejna galopada wnioskow czesto nietrafionych.
Juz nawet sprawdzac i prostowac sie tych glupot nie chce (i nie ma nawet na to czasu). Najnowszy przyklad - Strzegom i kwestia przywrocenia 772. No znowu poplynales.

Dalej - kolmatejowi piszesz takiego posta:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=143357830#post143357830
w odpowiedzi na jego:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=142383241#post142383241
No "widac", ze On nie do konca wie o czym pisze, wiec Ty go dodatkowo "uswiadomisz" :nuts: Przeciez siedzi w temacie tylko troche dluzej, niz Ty zyjesz.

I tak iles razy codziennie przegladajac subforum kolejowe wale icard:

Dzielenie sie "wiedza" dla niewtajemniczonych - uzyjemy troche kolejowego zargonu, troche specjalistycznych okreslen (niekoniecznie je rozumiejac), przekleimy kawalek WOSu (niekoniecznie aktualnego) i dokonamy jego swoistego studium. A i jeszcze napiszemy jak powinien wygladac plan utrzymania/inwestycji dla wybranego fragmentu sieci, na podstawie posiadanych "informacji".

Gdybys chociaz zechcial wyciagnac wnioski z tego, co sie do Ciebie pisze.

W tej swojej strzelaninie czasem "trafiasz", ale bardzo czesto niestety nie, a ktos kto nie ma mozliwosci zweryfikowac tego co piszesz, niestety moze przyjmowac wszystko to co piszesz za "trafione". Szczegolnie, ze forum ma swoja reputacje.
Niestety Ty te reputacje niszczysz.

Czasem slysze tez od branzowcow pytania o "Ecośtam na SSC" i jego bzdury. Jakos mnie to nie dziwi.


----------



## Exelcior

Iwan said:


> Moze zastanow sie dlaczego?
> 
> Pisalem Ci iles razy (inni tez): nie wiesz - nie pisz. I ogolnie ze zeby pisac, to trzeba miec cos do przekazania.
> 
> Widac ze masz duzo czasu i poslugujesz sie google. Ile postow dzisiaj stworzyles? Moze jeszcze kilka machnij. Blysniesz "wiedza" i kolejna galopada wnioskow czesto nietrafionych.
> Juz nawet sprawdzac i prostowac sie tych glupot nie chce (i nie ma nawet na to czasu). Najnowszy przyklad - Strzegom i kwestia przywrocenia 772. No znowu poplynales.
> 
> Dalej - kolmatejowi piszesz takiego posta:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=143357830#post143357830
> w odpowiedzi na jego:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=142383241#post142383241
> No "widac", ze On nie do konca wie o czym pisze, wiec Ty go dodatkowo "uswiadomisz" :nuts: Przeciez siedzi w temacie tylko troche dluzej, niz Ty zyjesz.
> 
> I tak iles razy codziennie przegladajac subforum kolejowe wale icard:
> 
> Dzielenie sie "wiedza" dla niewtajemniczonych - uzyjemy troche kolejowego zargonu, troche specjalistycznych okreslen (niekoniecznie je rozumiejac), przekleimy kawalek WOSu (niekoniecznie aktualnego) i dokonamy jego swoistego studium. A i jeszcze napiszemy jak powinien wygladac plan utrzymania/inwestycji dla wybranego fragmentu sieci, na podstawie posiadanych "informacji".
> 
> Gdybys chociaz zechcial wyciagnac wnioski z tego, co sie do Ciebie pisze.
> 
> W tej swojej strzelaninie czasem "trafiasz", ale bardzo czesto niestety nie, a ktos kto nie ma mozliwosci zweryfikowac tego co piszesz, niestety moze przyjmowac wszystko to co piszesz za "trafione". Szczegolnie, ze forum ma swoja reputacje.
> Niestety Ty te reputacje niszczysz.
> 
> Czasem slysze tez od branzowcow pytania o "Ecośtam na SSC" i jego bzdury. Jakos mnie to nie dziwi.


I dlatego nie zamierzam kompromitować ani siebie ani forum. Skończyłem z tym. Banicja jest dobra dla wszystkich. Niech koleją zajmują się kolejarze a tramwajami tramwajarze, w końcu "kolej jest dla kolejarzy a nie dla pasażerów". Proszę adminów o usunięcie konta. Przepraszam wszystkich, których uraziłem i obiecuję że już nigdy tu nie wejdę - ba nie założę drugiego konta, nie jestem Czukczą. Nie chcę już w tym wszystkim uczestniczyć, dlatego was @Iwan, @Brutus46, @Lucior proszę o przejęcie opieki nad linią 281 na forum. PS Żyję już przeszło 30 lat więc nie bierzcie mnie za 15 letniego szczyla, przeżyłem już swoje i widziałem zamknięcie niejednej linii kolejowej, począwszy od 388 w ruchu pasażerskim na 281 kończąc. Krótko mówiąc - nie jestem takim tępakiem za jakiego mnie uważacie.


----------



## demoos

Gdybys tylko chcial to bez usuwania konta bys juz tu nie wszedl.
Podpowiem, otworz notatnik, wklep ciag znakow, zmien haslo. Zamknij notatnik bez zapisywania, hasla nie znasz.
Oczywiscie mozesz odzyskac, ale wtedy bedzie prawie jak czukcza 
A tego chyba nie chcesz...


----------



## Exelcior

@demoos
Nie jestem aż tak dobry w kodzie i nie zamierzam trollować. Czukcza pisze swoje kocopoły i dobrze. Ja nie mam osobowości wielorakiej bo nie zakładam kilku kont 
@Michał_Ch
Proszę o dopełnienie formalności usunięcia mojego konta.


----------



## k%

otrzasnij sie

Kto ci cos napisal bo chce Cie zdominować swoim zdaniem i Ty juz przepraszasz, że żyjesz?

Rozbujaj tego posta, napisz co myslisz, moze briga dostaniesz jak chcesz na tydzien, ale wrocisz mocniejszy


----------



## asfarasurizcanc

Exelcior said:


> @maluszek_80, @Iwan, @johny_f, @PrzeZ i cała grupa "kolejarzy" forowych. Lepiej dla społeczności forum byłoby gdyby mnie nie było.


Nie wszyscy Cię za takiego mają - np. ja ze względu na Twoje ciągłe wspominanie o jednej osobie w postach mam Cię za taki sam beton jak mam typowych kolejarzy z for dla mikoli


----------



## el nino

No proszę, możemy na żywo zaobserwować efekt Krugera-Dunninga


----------



## Exelcior

Właśnie ze względu na błędy poznawcze nie zamierzam się dalej wypowiadać. Trzymam się swojej dziedziny (choć nie powiem, ostatnio wciągnął mnie temat komunikacji Łodzi z innymi miastami choć z Łodzi nie jestem :lol a kolej zostawiam kolejarzom
@asfarasurizcanc
Ja i beton  ? Co najwyżej marny pył.


----------



## SkyscraperBrother

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=143431528&postcount=337675

Sorry, ale takie teksty jakie tu wpisał wojnest robią z forum kompletny rynsztok.


----------



## ixs

Prosze o sprawdzenie czy victorek to nie jest przypadkiem jakies multi...


----------



## dkzg

Zwłaszcza, że pojawił się idealnie po banie dla preslava/koppela


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Dowodów brak.


----------



## adam.dworzak

ixs said:


> Prosze o sprawdzenie czy victorek to nie jest przypadkiem jakies multi...


Jak rowniez przeslanek brak. Donosik nie wyszedl.


----------



## ixs

smuteczek


----------



## Exelcior

@ixs
Nie każdy victorek to Koppel  Akurat ordynarnie podkładał się MarcinKop


----------



## pmaciej7

adam.dworzak said:


> Jak rowniez przeslanek brak. Donosik nie wyszedl.


Hmm..., taki post każe dokładniej przyglądać się sprawie.


----------



## Exelcior

Arabski troll naspamował w FPW:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=25620798


----------



## HAL 9010

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=143520266&postcount=539

Czy wklejanie w animowanej wersji aktu seksualnego polegającego na waleniu konia koledze, to normalne? Jeśli nie, wnoszę o jakieś konsekwencje.


----------



## PiotrG

No prawie, tylko że oni tam konia nie walą, a kij bejsbolowy uczą się trzymać :troll:


----------



## ixs

HAL zberezniku, to sa niewinne bajki...

powsciagnij chlopie fantazje


----------



## Exelcior

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=143482183&postcount=7993 - zdaje się, że kolega przesadził


----------



## Exelcior

Znowu arabski troll z kolejnego konta spamuje:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1365251


----------



## Exelcior

@k%
Zerknij na inne fora bo nasz "przyjaciel" nastukawszy już 13 postów by wstawiać fotki


----------



## k%

Daj linka do tego subforum jak wiesz ktore, bedzie szybciej.


----------



## Exelcior

Nasmrodził tu:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=380
Tu:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=2104
Tu:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=684
Tu:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=169
I jeszcze w subforach rosyjskich, azjatyckich etc:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=25625242
Posprzątaj jego trollerskie kocopoły, chyba że nie masz uprawnień dalej.:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=25625272


----------



## k%

bana dałem już dawno, ale nie mogę im tam tematów czyścić, bez jaj żebym pół forum wyręczał w sprzataniu 

myślałem, że pisałeś o naszym drugim przyjacielu znad bajkału, że sie czai gdzies w jakiejś afrykańskiej norze bez modów


----------



## Exelcior

@k% 
Przyjaciel z Olchonu zaatakuje niedługo, coś czuję.
EDIT: Jednak nie, atak z innego rejonu, remas14 naspamował znowu w księdze @k%


----------



## dkzg

Jak mawiał rychu peja - wiecie co z nim zrobić nie?


ukulele said:


> chauffeur debil to twój stary  wśród maszerujących owszem są jednostki o niskim stężeniu samozachowawczym. Zamaskowane ryło etc etc. Ale jest tam również masa pożądnych polaków, manifestujących swoją tożsamość narodową. Przywal się pan do tęczowych paradujących na marszach z otarciami okolic hemoroidów.


----------



## ps-man

^^ Na razie miesiąc.


----------



## Exelcior

Panowie się pozabijają zaraz:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=143581820&postcount=8060
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=143568199&postcount=8036
Do przeczyszczenia i upomnienia.


----------



## mateusz.el

Porządki w wątkach lotniczych, wątki przeczyszczone;
skutki uboczne:

wątek CPL: @gienek10 - brig 5 dni

wątek Łódź lotnisko: @witu102 - brig 1 dzień


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

> Co jeszcze spier... pisdzielce ?


Martin - 3 dni.


----------



## Exelcior

@beton!brut!
Za takie chamstwo to minimum tydzień. Polityka polityką ale to, co kolega Martin zaprezentował już rynsztok.
EDIT: 
Drogi Betonie, zrób z tym porządek:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=143676734&postcount=3324


----------



## Eurotram

Exelcior said:


> EDIT:
> Drogi Betonie, zrób z tym porządek:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=143676734&postcount=3324


Ale niby za co? Ja tam widzę 100% prawdy


----------



## Exelcior

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=143717170&postcount=48394 - wycieczki osobiste.


----------



## potwo-or

Czy *dzisiejsze* posty marko80 w wątku o okęciu to nie polityka poza php. Pozycja Grabarczyka w PO, 500+, sondaże CBOS... ?


----------



## Exelcior

Jeśli nie przegina a np wrzuca Interpelację Poselską to nie jest polityka, tylko obszar działalności


----------



## dawid392

Ja w sprawie o której wspominał @potwo-or. Mianowicie *@marko80* dalej kontynuuje pomimo prób zwrócenia mu uwagi.



marko80 said:


> Pleciesz bzdury z radia maryja. Tusk nie forosował CPL tylko Grabarczyk z Łodzi który jest nikim w PO. Powstała koncepcja budowy CPL ale dopiero po 2040 roku. Wcześniej miało być rozbudowane Okęcie. Tak właśnie wskazywało analizy. Ponieważ miejsca jest sporo. Nikt nie forsował budowy CPL do 2027 jak to chcą zrobić pisowcy na polecenie jednego człowieka. To co robi PiS to jest zwykła hucpa. Z jednego prostego powodu. Oni wiedzą, że Warszawa ma ich gdzieś i tu się na nich nie głosuje, więc próbują zaorać Okęcie. Ale to im się nie uda całe szczęście. Myślisz że całe polskie społeczeństwo to prostaki z twojego podkarpacia którym rzuci się ochłap w postaci 500 + i wszystko mają gdzieś.





marko80 said:


> Sondaże internetowe są zupełnie odwrotne od tych które podają oficjalne sondażownie szczególnie CBOS. Coraz więcej negatywnych postów na różnych portalach pod artykułami dotyczącymi pisowców. Większość nimi gardzi i pluje na nich. Nie znam nikogo kto by się przyznawał do ich popierania. Skoro im tak dobrze idzie i mają tak świetne poparcie czemu grzebią przy ordynacji wyborczej? Wiadomo, że nieudacznicy za 500 + zawsze będą ich popierać ale to nie wystarczy do wygrania wyborów.





marko80 said:


> Podkarpacie to zawsze byl PiSowski zascianek.


Chociaż wypowiedź nie była kierowana pod moim adresem, to jednak jako mieszkańca województwa podkarpackiego poczułem się mocno urażony jego zachowaniem. Obraża i gardzi mieszkańcami województwa podkarpackiego.

Do tego wtrąca politykę do wątku o Okęciu pomimo wielokrotnych prób zwrócenia uwagi aby tego nie robił.


----------



## kaspric

Abstrahując od polityki, "Myślisz że całe polskie społeczeństwo to prostaki z twojego podkarpacia którym rzuci się ochłap w postaci 500 + i wszystko mają gdzieś" to już totalne chamstwo.


----------



## Exelcior

No to się kwalifikuje na bana wieczystego.


----------



## potwo-or

Exelcior said:


> Jeśli nie przegina a np wrzuca Interpelację Poselską to nie jest polityka, tylko obszar działalności


Dlatego pogrubiłem "dzisiejsze", bo wcześniej było z grubsza na poziomie.


----------



## johny.f

marko80 uzywa prostackiego jezyka na forum odkad pamietam. Dziwie sie, ze po tekstach, ktorymi nieraz sie 'popisywal', nie dostal jeszcze permanentnego bana.


----------



## Maciek97

Marko dalej sie pieni i obraża a od 8 godzin nie ma żadnego moderatora ktory by zadziałał.


----------



## Kaczorm

Przepraszam, takie pytanie mam. Czy może ktoś zrobić porządek w temacie o lotnisku Okęcie? Jestem bardzo zniesmaczony tym co czytam, a już mówienie o jakimś mordobiciu to szczyt wszystkiego.


----------



## Wilku88

Watek juz wyczyszczony, ale marko nawet briga nie dostal.


----------



## kaspric

Fajnie by było, jakby modowie nie olali wpisów i wytłumaczyli, skąd taka decyzja. Patrząc na przykład na briga Martina ciężko nie odnieść wrażenia o równych i równiejszych.

Naprawdę uważacie, że poziom prezentowany w postach marko80 to nic takiego, wystarczy usunąć dyskusję (swoją drogą poleciały również posty np Vermonta z plotką o nowym przewoźniku) i sprawa zamknięta?


----------



## 625

marko80 ban.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

O, nie zdążyłem, właśnie wlepiałem bana a tu ktoś wlepił.

Tym bardziej, że to recydywa.


----------



## SoboleuS

kaspric said:


> (swoją drogą poleciały również posty np Vermonta z plotką o nowym przewoźniku)


Nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie żeby zamieścił je jeszcze raz, tylko tym razem bez politycznych wtrętów.


----------



## dkzg

Czy pisanie takich przypuszczeń z dużą dozą prawdopodobieństwa jak twierdzi użytkownik mieści się jeszcze w ramach tego forum?



Eurotram said:


> A wiesz jakie rozmowy nie ujrzały światła dziennego? Jak masz dużo kasy,to spokojnie podchodzisz do gróźb ciągania po sądach; jak tej kasy masz na styk... to jak w pokerze: jak siadasz do stołu że znacznie mniejszą ilością gotówki niż ten drugi,to przy pewnych wariantach nie pomogą nawet lepsze karty.





Eurotram said:


> Bo MPK w tej ostatniej rundzie sięgnęło po najmocniejszy w historii cios poniżej pasa? Tego się pewnie nie dowiemy,bo podsłuchów na linii pewnie nie ma,ale dokonując ekstrapolacji dotychczasowych poczynań MPK przy dodaniu desperacji otrzymuję możliwość tak daleką od dżentelmeńskich jak Nowosybirsk od Paryża





dkzg said:


> Masz coś na potwierdzenie swoich tez?





Eurotram said:


> A jakie muszę niby mieć? Oba cytowane przez Ciebie posty sformułowałem w formie pytających przypuszczeń,aczkolwiek przypuszczeń mających dużą dozę prawdopodobieństwa (wynikającą z wcześniejszej chamówy,jaką MPK stosowało wobec Pesy; jeśli jeszcze zamierzasz określić totalnym przypadkiem ustawienie SIWZ pod Solarisa i brak związków z tym faktem dawnej i obecnej funkcji Palenicy, to już naprawdę nie mamy o czym mówić;a akurat z innych branż mam przykłady załatwiania w ten sposób kontraktów,więc naprawdę nie widzę powodów dla której akurat w tej branży miałyby pracować same dziewice o nieskazitelnej moralności,tym bardziej że na takich z zewnątrz nie wyglądają!). Co więcej,sam znam przykład sprzed lat jak pewien wykonawca ostro podpadł i próbował zrobić odbierającego w wuja; wykonawcy w tym momencie zostało zapowiedziane,że teraz to będą tę robotę miesiąc zdawali (normalnie byłoby jakieś 2,góra 3 dni) i tak też się stało
> Nagrań też żadnych nie spodziewam się znaleźć,bo zakładam minimalny instynkt samozachowawczy gościa z MPK na spotkaniu z potencjalnym wrogiem; dawny (no,w zasadzie jeszcze całkiem niedawny) kolega z agencji ministerialnej jak mi mówił o pewnych sprawach,to też nieraz się upewniał czy nie mam podsłuchu; notabene właśnie on mi mówił (to w kwestii Palenicy i SIWZ-u),że ogólnie przypadki praktycznie się nie zdarzają,a więcej niż jeden jednocześnie to już na pewno nie jest przypadek


----------



## michael_siberia

Do tego świeżynka. Najwyraźniej przyda mu się przerwa na zrozumienie zasad forum.


----------



## mateusz.el

StaryOliwianin said:


> Jeśli to nie jest city vs. city (patrz tytuł wątku) to nie wiem co to określenie może oznaczać:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=143972256&postcount=1817


*tydzień* na przyswojenie panujących tutaj zasad i kultury


----------



## wiewior

k% said:


> ja mu dorzucam jeszcze zakaz wypowiadania sie w watku o krakowskich tramwajach pod grozba bana na stale.


No cóż, tak to bywa, jak prawda moda w oczy kole...


----------



## johny.f

Insynuacje bez dowodów to prawda?


----------



## Exelcior

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1358349 - awatar i podpis wybitnie polityczny, może warto wyedytować (użytkownik z 5 postami)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=143978619&postcount=48814 - za to z kolei koledze mamimarowi należy się ban wieczysty. @k%, @mateusz_el @625 można prosić  ?


----------



## Michał Ch.

mamimar said:


> To nie czytaj. Synu hitlera i stalina. Masz jeszcze czelnosc sie tu wypowiadac po tym co napisales?



Ban.


----------



## wiewior

johny.f said:


> Insynuacje bez dowodów to prawda?


To większość krakowskich userów trzeba by zbanować, bo wymyślają niestworzone historie na temat Pesy.
Eurotram miał swoje za uszami, ale zakaz wprowadzony przez k% to chamstwo w czystej postaci. Zlikwidował użytkownika, który śmiał mu powiedzieć, że jest stronniczy! Baa - k% zapewniał, że jest w tym wątku zwykłem użytkownikiem. Ale okazję wykorzystał - żeby pokazać, gdzie ma bezstronność - i to z przytupem.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Dyskusje na temat PHP w PHP.

Natomiast wyzywanie od syna Hitlera i Stalina w wątku o Intercity :crazy:


----------



## Pajda

^^


----------



## arafat11

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Dyskusje na temat PHP w PHP.


tylko,ze PHP nie ma swojej ksiegi brigow i banow wiec troche ciezko tam dyskutowac na ten temat...


----------



## Hipolit

arafat11 said:


> tylko,ze PHP nie ma swojej ksiegi brigow i banow wiec troche ciezko tam dyskutowac na ten temat...


Zwłaszcza, jak się nie zna zasad pisowni języka polskiego.


----------



## michael_siberia

arafat11 said:


> tylko,ze PHP nie ma swojej ksiegi brigow i banow wiec troche ciezko tam dyskutowac na ten temat...


Wystarczy użyć opcji "Send a private message to talkinghead" lub "Send a private message to k%"


----------



## arafat11

^^
dotychczas posty z Klubu Forum( oprocz PHP)zglaszano tutaj, natomiast rzeczone posty pochodzily z watku o uchodzcach.

przy okazji czy moderacja moze wpłynac na usera Hipolit, ktory w co drugim poscie ma jakies uwagi do mnie?Podkreslam uwagi nic nie wnoszace, podchodzace pod trolling,insynuacje,ze jestem ruskim trollem itp itd



Hipolit said:


> O, półanalfabeta o ksywie ruskiego agenta, znowu swoje "mądrości" wrzuca. :lol:


wczesniej twierdzil,ze zamierzam bic ludzi o innym kolorze skory,ale mod wykasowal te jego żałosne wypociny.Nie dyskutuje z tym userem,ale on widac ma jakas potrzebe pisania do mnie, nie wiem czy mozna to leczyc,ale prosilbym o jakas interwencje.


----------



## Hipolit

arafat11 said:


> wczesniej


I dalej nie po polsku.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Hipolit, Ty się odczep od arafata11. 

Nawet jeśli ma poglądy ruskiego trolla i nie umie pisać po polsku, to nie znaczy, że jest ruskim trollem.


----------



## Hipolit

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Hipolit, Ty się odczep od arafata11.
> 
> Nawet jeśli ma poglądy ruskiego trolla i nie umie pisać po polsku, to nie znaczy, że jest ruskim trollem.


----------



## arafat11

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Hipolit, Ty się odczep od arafata11.
> 
> Nawet jeśli ma poglądy ruskiego trolla i nie umie pisać po polsku, to nie znaczy, że jest ruskim trollem.


wiem,ze miało byc smiesznie ale słabe to strasznie Betonhno:
no ale mam nadzieje,ze Hipolit sie odstosunkuje od mojej osoby,bo widac,ze brak polskich znakow przeszkadza mu tylko w moich postach, a u innych userow jakos nie...


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

arafat11 said:


> wiem,ze miało byc smiesznie ale słabe to strasznie Betonhno:
> no ale mam nadzieje,ze Hipolit sie odstosunkuje od mojej osoby,bo widac,ze brak polskich znakow przeszkadza mu tylko w moich postach, a u innych userow jakos nie...


Tak czy owak. Hipolit ma się od Ciebie odczepić.

Natomiast to nie chodzi o brak polskich znaków, tylko brak znajomości podstawowych reguł pisania w języku polskim.


----------



## Exelcior

@[BÉTON!BRUT!]
Betonie co się tu dzieje:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=144003222&postcount=8504
Nawalanka, że uszy więdną


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Littledrake za pisowskie oszołomy - 7dni.


----------



## michael_siberia

Proszę o karę dla użytkownika sugerującego, że Polacy dobrowolnie znaleźli się w roku 1940 w Workucie:



untasz_napirisza said:


> Jaka wojna toczyla się w Iranie, że Polscy uchodźcy uciekli z niego do Libanu i Anglii. Dlaczego ewakuowali się do Iranu? *W Workucie wojny nie było.*


Jest to szerzenie kłamstwa historycznego.


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Moim zdaniem to tylko totalna niewiedza na temat tamtych czasów. Niech sobie poczyta parę książek o Armii Andersa, o układzie Sikorski-Majski, co jak i dlaczego, i dlaczego Iran i dlaczego Liban, to może otworzą mu się oczy. Jak będzie odmawiał czytania i dalej pisał głupoty, to wtedy kara.


----------



## 625

michael_siberia said:


> Proszę o karę dla użytkownika sugerującego, że Polacy dobrowolnie znaleźli się w roku 1940 w Workucie:
> 
> 
> 
> Jest to szerzenie kłamstwa historycznego.


Nie zrozumiałeś ironii? Powinien być za to brig, ale wystarczy że będzie Ci wstyd.


----------



## drugastrona

^^ To nie ironia tylko ignorancja historyczna. Polacy w Iranie nie byli żadnymi uchodźcami przecież. Ewakuowali się do Iranu, bo to była jedyna możliwość, przepłynąć przez Morze Kaspijskie. Iran był można powiedzieć w Sojuszu z Aliantami. A Armia Andersa tak konkretnie zaczęła się formować nie w Iranie, ale na terenach Wlk. Brytanii, więc Polacy zwolnieni z łagrów, kopalń, gospodarstw, itp. w których znaleźli się nie z własnej woli, musieli przedostać się właśnie tak. Nie uciekali z kraju (regionu) ogarniętego wojną, a z miejsca potencjalnej kaźni, do którego zostali porwani siłą. Uciekali nie do Iranu, ani nie do Libanu, ale z ZSRR, mając nadzieję na powrót do Polski albo przynajmniej na walkę o wolną ojczyznę. Oni chcieli wrócić, nie uciec.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Za co BlazD ma briga? jakieś posty w php?


----------



## Wilku88

Służę:


625 said:


> BlazD 3 dni za pomylenie księgi skarg z najlepszymi postami i trollowanie.


----------



## noclab

Czukcza alert!

User: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1369872

Póki co atakuje wątek białoruski

Ѽѯ҈Ԇ - pm7


----------



## noclab

Kolejna mutacja:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1370032

Dobre geny ma, skurczysyn, szybko mutuje :nuts:


----------



## marcin954

Tym razem jako niejaki _lapicki_

Już w ignorowanych.

I jako _Warski_

Też wstawiony do ignorowanych.


----------



## michael_siberia

625 said:


> Nie zrozumiałeś ironii? Powinien być za to brig, ale wystarczy że będzie Ci wstyd.


Ja mam bardzo obniżoną tolerancję na humor związany z wywózkami do Rosji.


----------



## KaeS

marcin954 said:


> Tym razem jako niejaki _lapicki_
> 
> Już w ignorowanych.
> 
> I jako _Warski_
> 
> Też wstawiony do ignorowanych.


Tu jego nowy nick *lipskowitz* przyczajony jeszcze. Jego starym sposobem będzie w pełni widoczny kiedy zaatakuje.


----------



## MichalJ

Co to znaczy "w pełni widoczny"?


----------



## KaeS

Nie wiem jak on to robi. Być może czegoś do końca nie potwierdza abo coś zaznacza aby blokowało innych starających się podglądnąć jego konto? Robił w ten sposób już wiele razy. Po kliknięciu na nick widoczny był jedynie ten monit:


> ...you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> 
> Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.


A wtedy, gdy wrzucał swoje haplogrupy konto z nickiem było już w pełni do podglądnięcia dla wszystkich.
Wiem, że *k%* umiał jakoś go jeszcze w tym stadium zbanować.


----------



## MichalJ

^^A jak ty znajdujesz jego nick na tym etapie?


----------



## Tomkisiel

Nie mówcie wszystkiego o wykrywaniu Czukczy, bo on to czyta, i obmyśla nowe formy ataku. A tak paru śledczych z forum go cichutko namierza i likwiduje przed atakiem...


----------



## Kpc21

A nie idzie go jakoś na IP / klasę adresów IP zbanować?


----------



## michael_siberia

Już się do tego przymierzano. Tyle że on wymyślił już sposób na obejście tego.


----------



## Tomkisiel

Bo ten pomysł rozgryzł po pokazanie w tej księdze tego procesu. Inteligentna bestia z niego...


----------



## Kpc21

michael_siberia said:


> Już się do tego przymierzano. Tyle że on wymyślił już sposób na obejście tego.


Nie można namierzyć jego ISP i jakoś tą drogą spróbować doprowadzić go do porządku? Tylko pytanie, czy ISP będzie chciał współpracować w jakikolwiek sposób i np. zagrozić mu odcięciem łącza.

Taka Wikipedia np. ma łatwiej, bo w skrajnej sytuacji uciekają się do zablokowania edycji z adresów całego ISP i ISP musi już wtedy zareagować. Ale SSC nie ma takiej siły przebicia, jak Wikipedia.


----------



## demoos

SSC nie ma. Beda mieli uzytkownicy, ktorym SSC zablokuje dostep, bo wtedy ISP sie do SSC zglosi.


----------



## michael_siberia

Przypomnę może, że chodziłoby o kwestię egzekwowania tego od ISP-a z Białorusi.


----------



## Kpc21

To on jest autentycznie z Białorusi? Myślałem, że to Polak...


----------



## newsted

Czukcza chyba się wziął za opiekę nad zwierzętami
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=144183336&postcount=21539


----------



## Kpc21

Ale to jakiś inny czukcza, nie białoruski, a wietnamski...


----------



## mateusz.el

^^ To tzw. "wietnamski spamer", też nas regularnie odwiedza

Święta, święta, moderacja wolno działa, ale już posprzątałem


----------



## sly1979

Mimo ze czytam te forum dobrych paręnaście lat... to Wesołych Świat! spóźnionych ale zawsze...  I oby troli było jak naj mniej 

PS.
Zamiast napisać nowy post edytowało mi się przypadkiem  poprawiłem


----------



## Exelcior

Spamer do wyczyszczenia i zbanowania. Kolejne wcielenie arabskiego trolla:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1370058


----------



## sly1979

Mimo ze czytam te forum dobrych paręnaście lat... to Szczęśliwego Nowego Roku 2018! I oby polityki było tu jak najmniej a merytorycznych dyskusji jak najwięcej! Bo chyba na tym forum o to chodzi! No tak PIS PO i inne paryjki... nie ważne oby u nas się budowało i rozwijało a teraz to się dzieje i oby jak najwięcej!


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Ale masz świadomość, że są wątki odpowiednie ku temu?


----------



## sly1979

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Ale masz świadomość, że są wątki odpowiednie ku temu?


Wiem  Ale jednak to miejsce gdzie najwięcej bywam.... A wątki polityczno-obyczajowe mnie nie interesują! A to jedyny wątek poza budowlany który odwiedzam  Jeszcze raz Najlepszego 2018!


----------



## Exelcior

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=144338193&postcount=305 - brig się należy dla tego Pana - nadużywa cytatów, formatowania i kolorów. Już się użytkownicy denerwują, ledwo 10 postów i wali takie krowy


----------



## el nino

^^ Obstawiam że powrót zbanowanego syna marnotrawnego


----------



## Exelcior

@nelek jest z Rozwadowa a nie ze Śląska. Nie wygląda to na @MarcinaKop vel @nastawniczego_sl vel @isrdrbb vel @isedr 
Niemniej brig się należy za brak netetykiety:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1370862


----------



## Sławek

Exelcior said:


> Niemniej brig się należy za brak netetykiety


Nie przesadzasz nieco? Co złego jest w akcentowaniu ważnych informacji kolorem? Jesli coś jest ważnego, to od tego jest opcja koloru czy pogrubienia na forum by jej uzywać.


----------



## Exelcior

Sławek;144349201 said:


> Nie przesadzasz nieco? Co złego jest w akcentowaniu ważnych informacji kolorem? Jesli coś jest ważnego, to od tego jest opcja koloru czy pogrubienia na forum by jej uzywać.


Nie przesadzam. Poczytaj sobie jego wypociny, krowy na pół strony, post pod postem, do tego mega długie cytaty i co chwilę pogrubienie lub na czerwono. Zwykle czerwony zarezerwowany jest dla administracji.


----------



## Sławek

Nie chodzi mi o tego konkretnego użytkownika, tylko ogólnie.



Exelcior said:


> Zwykle czerwony zarezerwowany jest dla administracji.


Chyba sobie żartujesz na całego. Czegoś takiego nie ma.


----------



## wiewior

Sławek;144350733 said:


> Chyba sobie żartujesz na całego. Czegoś takiego nie ma.


Oj, jest, jest...


----------



## Sławek

wiewior said:


> Oj, jest, jest...


Tak? To wskaż mi taki zapis w regulaminie forum. O zakazie używania koloru czerwonego przez użytkowników.


----------



## marcin954

Jakiś dziwny typ się pojawił: baltazar.gabka w klimacie kilku poprzednich trolli wielokrotnie banowanych - pierwszy post od razu tam gdzie może być dym i to z błędem ortograficznym. Białoruski czukcza?


----------



## Wilku88

Czytam dziś forum, widzę użytkownika z 16k postów, który niedawno postował i jest zbanowany. Ciekawi mnie za co krystiand poleciał?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=340394


----------



## Ogg

Proponuję czytać literę po literze i wszystko się wyjaśni


----------



## Wilku88

Hmm, nie wiem co mam czytać "literę po literze". Skoro wiesz, to po prostu napisz proszę.


----------



## mkrawcz1

ВА*И*NЕD


----------



## Wilku88

O matko...


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

^^


----------



## mateusz.el

@Wilku88 - lepiej zmień swojego awatara


----------



## chauffeur

mateusz.el said:


> @Wilku88 - lepiej zmień swojego awatara


Inaczej: zrób rekonstrukcję.


----------



## mkrawcz1

Ten "awatar" akurat nie był w rządzie...


----------



## ixs

chauffeur said:


> Inaczej: zrób rekonstrukcję.


de(neo)komunizacje chyba :troll:


----------



## michael_siberia

mkrawcz1 said:


> Ten "awatar" akurat nie był w rządzie...


Ale przedstawia czynnego polskiego polityka.


----------



## mateusz.el

mkrawcz1 said:


> Ten "awatar" akurat nie był w rządzie...


wszelkie treści polityczne są niemile widziane, tym bardziej te prowokujące.


----------



## Sławek

michael_siberia said:


> Ale przedstawia czynnego polskiego polityka.


A może nick Wilku88 to On? :nuts:


----------



## Wilku88

mateusz.el said:


> @Wilku88 - lepiej zmień swojego awatara





mateusz.el said:


> wszelkie treści polityczne są niemile widziane, tym bardziej te prowokujące.


Mateusz, ten awatar jest nieprzypadkowy. Dostrzegłem, że są użytkownicy przemycający politykę w awatarach, sygnaturach, opisach użytkownika, opisach lokalizacji i nie powoduje to żadnej reakcji. To stwierdziłem - dlaczego ja miałbym tego nie robić?
Skarżyć na nich nie chciałem, niech sobie mają co chcą, ale teraz czuję się wywołany do tablicy.
Na szybko trzy przykłady oraz mój do porównania: 








Odnośnie ixsa sprawa może dyskusyjna - dobrze kojarzona po memach w internecie działaczka antyaborcyjna związana z ustawą anty, nawet gdyby się uprzeć, że awatar niepolityczny, to po dobraniu kadru prowokacyjny na pewno.

Miał być jeszcze jeden, którego w tym momencie nie mogę znaleźć, który miał ten awatar z Tuskiem.










Proszę o wyjaśnienie, jak nieniepokojone istnienie takich awatarów łączy się z problematycznością mojego awatara i zasadą "wszelkie treści polityczne są niemile widziane"?

I żeby nie było, ja nie oczekuję zmuszania innych do usuwania ich awatarów, ale oczekuję jakiejś konsekwencji - skoro oni są zostawieni w spokoju, to chciałbym, żeby tak również było ze mną. Albo wszystkie nasze awatary znikają.

Awatar z chęcią usunę sam po przeczytaniu jakiegoś logicznego wyjaśnienia całej sytuacji. Póki co zmieniam go na wariant, który dotychczas najwyraźniej był bezpieczny.

PS. Profilaktycznie stronę zescreenowałem, żeby komuś nie przyszło do głowy po prostu wyciąć posty i udawać, że nie ma tematu. https://i.imgur.com/yKOjTJO.jpg


----------



## ixs

Wilku88 said:


> Mateusz, ten awatar jest nieprzypadkowy. Dostrzegłem, że są użytkownicy przemycający politykę w awatarach, sygnaturach, opisach użytkownika, opisach lokalizacji i nie powoduje to żadnej reakcji. To stwierdziłem - dlaczego ja miałbym tego nie robić?
> Skarżyć na nich nie chciałem, niech sobie mają co chcą, ale teraz czuję się wywołany do tablicy.
> Na szybko trzy przykłady oraz mój do porównania:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odnośnie ixsa sprawa może dyskusyjna - dobrze kojarzona po memach w internecie działaczka antyaborcyjna związana z ustawą anty, nawet gdyby się uprzeć, że awatar niepolityczny, to po dobraniu kadru prowokacyjny na pewno.
> 
> Miał być jeszcze jeden, którego w tym momencie nie mogę znaleźć, który miał ten awatar z Tuskiem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Proszę o wyjaśnienie, jak nieniepokojone istnienie takich awatarów łączy się z problematycznością mojego awatara i zasadą "wszelkie treści polityczne są niemile widziane"?
> 
> I żeby nie było, ja nie oczekuję zmuszania innych do usuwania ich awatarów, ale oczekuję jakiejś konsekwencji - skoro oni są zostawieni w spokoju, to chciałbym, żeby tak również było ze mną. Albo wszystkie nasze awatary znikają.
> 
> Awatar z chęcią usunę sam po przeczytaniu jakiegoś logicznego wyjaśnienia całej sytuacji. Póki co zmieniam go na wariant, który dotychczas najwyraźniej był bezpieczny.



bronic sie kosztem innych... o jakie to slabe, w dodatku w moim przypadku zupelnie na sile.


----------



## Wilku88

Wskazuję na niespójność polityki moderacji, to wszystko. Nie chcę nikogo karać, jak dla mnie może zostać status quo.
Co do Ciebie, miałem wątpliwości, czy dołączyć, najpierw Ciebie nie było. Ale w końcu w kontekście tego awatara było wyjaśnienie, że (moja luźna interpretacja z pamięci) awatar to kwintesencja katolickiego oszołomstwa zagrażającego państwu. I o ile mógłbym się z tą tezą nawet zgodzić, to dla mnie to podchodzi razem z tematem aborcyjnym pod politykę. Dobór kadru też raczej nie był przypadkowy.


----------



## skejl

Ale już napis „Deptać Karaczany” ma wydźwięk zdecydowanie polityczny, zatem Ixsie, wcale nie na siłę.

Jeśli można coś zaproponować, to moim zdaniem rozsądnie byłoby uszczegółowić zasady w ten sposób:

1. Poza wątkami do tego przeznaczonymi, a także w sygnaturach, awatarach itp, niedozwolone są teksty i obrazy, które:
a) wprost lub w domyśle wyrażają poparcie bądź niechęć wobec dowolnego polityka bądź opcji politycznej,
b) jasno i wyraźnie określają poglądy polityczne użytkownika
2. We wszystkich wątkach dozwolone jest poruszanie tematów politycznych, jeżeli ma to bezpośredni związek z tematem wątku, chyba że szczególne zasady w danym wątku mówią inaczej.

Przy tym nie miałbym nic przeciwko ostrzejszej lub łagodniejszej wersji (zresztą sam mam wątpliwości wobec 1b), dopóki zasady będą w miarę jasne, spójne i konsekwentnie egzekwowane.


----------



## ixs

skejl said:


> Ale już napis „Deptać Karaczany” ma wydźwięk zdecydowanie polityczny, zatem Ixsie, wcale nie na siłę.


w jaki niby sposob :dunno:
Poza tym ta dyskusja juz sie tutaj odbywala, nie ma co zasmiecac ksiegi.


----------



## skejl

ixs said:


> w jaki niby sposob :dunno:


Bez komentarza…



ixs said:


> Poza tym ta dyskusja juz sie tutaj odbywala, nie ma co zasmiecac ksiegi.


Sam sobie takiej dyskusji nie przypominam (poza jedną, która prędko przerodziła się w śmieszkowanie), ale nie śledzę księgi „od zawsze”. Swoje zdanie wyraziłem i nie czuję potrzeby ciągnąć dalej temat z własnej inicjatywy. Niemniej zaskoczeniu i reakcji Wilka88 nijak się nie dziwię, zasada „polityczne jest to, co mod uzna za polityczne” musi prowadzić do nieporozumień.


----------



## wojnest

skejl said:


> Ale już napis „Deptać Karaczany” ma wydźwięk zdecydowanie polityczny, zatem Ixsie, wcale nie na siłę.
> 
> Jeśli można coś zaproponować, to moim zdaniem rozsądnie byłoby uszczegółowić zasady w ten sposób:
> 
> 1. Poza wątkami do tego przeznaczonymi, a także w sygnaturach, awatarach itp, niedozwolone są teksty i obrazy, które:
> a) wprost lub w domyśle wyrażają poparcie bądź niechęć wobec dowolnego polityka bądź opcji politycznej,
> b) jasno i wyraźnie określają poglądy polityczne użytkownika
> 2. We wszystkich wątkach dozwolone jest poruszanie tematów politycznych, jeżeli ma to bezpośredni związek z tematem wątku, chyba że szczególne zasady w danym wątku mówią inaczej.
> 
> Przy tym nie miałbym nic przeciwko ostrzejszej lub łagodniejszej wersji (zresztą sam mam wątpliwości wobec 1b), dopóki zasady będą w miarę jasne, spójne i konsekwentnie egzekwowane.


Mam lepszą propozycję, którą już tu co najmniej raz zasugerowałem:

- Wszyscy idioci albo dranie popierający PiS/Kukiza/Korwina dostają bana. :cheers:


----------



## wonsbelfer

mateusz.el said:


> wszelkie treści polityczne są niemile widziane, tym bardziej te prowokujące.





wojnest said:


> Mam lepszą propozycję, którą już tu co najmniej raz zasugerowałem:
> 
> - Wszyscy idioci albo dranie popierający PiS/Kukiza/Korwina dostają bana. :cheers:


Ot - ciekawostka


----------



## Exelcior

ixs said:


> A Twoim zdaniem czyja to jest niby "tylna czesc ciala"?
> Hellboya?


Nieważne czyja. Pokazujesz szacunek ... albo jego brak do interlokutorów i administratorów.


----------



## dkzg

Ja tam nie wiem jak u Was, ale sprawdzałem na dwóch kompach i po wpisaniu frazy "Deptać karaczany" wyskakuje mi ixs z SSC i na pierwszej stronie nie mam żadnego linka w kontekście politycznym. Zatem idziemy za daleko.


----------



## k%

poprawnosc polityczna zawitala na FPW, czas umierac


----------



## bartek76

k% said:


> poprawnosc polityczna zawitala na FPW, czas umierac


I broni postepujacego autorytaryzmu


----------



## ixs

Exelcior said:


> Nieważne czyja. Pokazujesz szacunek ... albo jego brak do interlokutorów i administratorów.


TO JEST BRZOSKWINIA!

Niektorzy tutaj bardziej wyrywni niz cenzura w PRLu.


----------



## michael_siberia

Ja bym raczej powiedział, że bułka. Tak mi się przynajmniej kojarzy. Zaś u Warskiego i Majkera widzę raczej znanego przestępcę Pablo Escobara. Aha, "aquapark" wywaliłem, bo już nieaktualne.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Ta dupa obraża prezydenta Dudę.


----------



## Pajda

Wy mówicie: Dupa, a może to głęboki dekolt?


----------



## drugastrona

A nie lepiej mieć coś po prostu związanego z tematyką forum, jak ja? Zamiast robić jakiś pseudoszum wobec własnego najwyraźniej zbyt wybujałego ego? A?


----------



## EGOista

Pajda said:


> Wy mówicie: Dupa, a może to głęboki dekolt?


chyba hydraulika


----------



## Exelcior

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=480526 - tu też jest polityka, łysinka prezydenta 
EDIT:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=144422382&postcount=24697 - ciekawe czy kolega ma dowody, ban jak nic


----------



## bartek76

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Ta dupa obraża prezydenta Dudę.



Czy to zdrada tajemnicy państwowej?


----------



## wiewior

^^
Swoją drogą Twój awatar też można uznać za polityczny


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Ty też zmień. Przecież ten wiewiór na Twoim awatarze wbija klin między partię a społeczeństwo!


----------



## LubiePiwo

Beton, sam na swoim avatarze masz członka PZPR-u.


----------



## Pajda

Cholera, a ja jestem rojalistą. Nazwiska też nie zmienię!

No dobra, koniec śmieszków i do roboty.


----------



## mateusz.el

Pajda said:


> O w pyte, rychło w czas, jak oni mają te swoje avki rok albo i dłużej.


Kiedyś musi być TEN moment i czas na robienie porządków.


----------



## bartek76

mateusz.el said:


> Kiedyś musi być TEN moment i czas na robienie porządków.


I Ty Brutusie...


----------



## chauffeur

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1370038 - kolejne wcielenie haplogrupowicza? Nie nasze forum, tym niemniej podejrzenie jak najbardziej zasadne.


----------



## Exelcior

Czukcza


----------



## k%

Siema Cześć, to ja chętnie :cheers:


----------



## Stiggy

mkrawcz1 said:


> *LubiePiwo* ma w awatarze kaczkę (przypadek? nie sądzę...), wygląda jak karykatura Donalda (i to nie Trumpa)...
> Czy mój podpis jest polityczny? Czy jak zmienię na "gorszy sort" albo "Białowieży nie oddamy", to też będzie polityczny? Gdzie jest granica tego szaleństwa?


Wszystko zależy od interpretacji moda, ale trudno podpisów typu "Gorszy sort" czy "Zdradziecka morda" nie uznać za polityczne podteksty. Inna sprawa, że specyfika tego forum jest jaka jest i dominują tu sympatycy jednej opcji politycznej, więc trzeba się z tym po prostu pogodzić albo zrezygnować z udziału.


----------



## MajKeR_

michael_siberia said:


> Zaś u Warskiego i Majkera widzę raczej znanego przestępcę Pablo Escobara.


No.


----------



## LubiePiwo

Pytanie. Schwarzenegger jest bardziej aktorem czy politykiem?


----------



## Rafadan

LubiePiwo said:


> Pytanie. Schwarzenegger jest bardziej aktorem czy politykiem?


Na zdjęciu jednego z użytkowników to chyba najbardziej kulturystą.


----------



## wojnest

pmaciej7 said:


> A skąd mamy wiedzieć, że dany _popierający_ jest akurat idiotą albo draniem?
> 
> Rada: Zastanów się zanim cokolwiek odpowiesz.
> 
> Panowie Adolf Warski, ixs, Wilku88 i MAjker mają 24 godziny na zmianę awatarów. Podobnie pozostałe osoby z politycznymi awatarami, sygnaturami i podpisami.


Biorąc pod uwagę wydarzenia poprzedniego tygodnia a zwłaszcza te ze środy wieczora, bardzo przepraszam.

Powinienem całkowicie zmienić moją wypowiedź. :troll:


----------



## LubiePiwo

Rafadan said:


> Na zdjęciu jednego z użytkowników to chyba najbardziej kulturystą.


Ale heiluje na tym zdjęciu, a to już podpada pod politykę


----------



## asfarasurizcanc

Rafadan said:


> Na zdjęciu jednego z użytkowników to chyba najbardziej kulturystą.


Tak, ale hajluje - nie dość, że polityczne, to jeszcze promocja nazizmu, out!


----------



## Hipolit

To ja jeszcze poproszę, żeby mi Gógiel nie wklejał politycznych reklam!


----------



## Exelcior

@k%
Możesz upomnieć niejakiego @nelka? Facet nie przestrzega netetykiety, pisze dosłownie "krowy" na 2 strony, z dużą ilością koloru czerwonego, pogrubienia (krzyk) i do tego bzdury. Aktywny w temacie o LK68 i Infrastrukturze kolejowej na Podkarpaciu. Plsss (jakieś 3 dni dla niego niech ochłonie, świeżak stażem).


----------



## k%

a wiesz, ze chetnie


----------



## mateusz.el

Skończcie już te durne pisanie i zaśmiecanie wątku.


----------



## chauffeur

k% said:


> Siema Cześć, to ja chętnie :cheers:


No to na drugą nóżkę: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1372935


----------



## MajKeR_

mateusz.el said:


> Skończcie już te durne pisanie i zaśmiecanie wątku.


Durna to jest urawniłowka, która się ostatnio ukazała.


----------



## dkzg

Mógłby ktoś coś zrobić z wątkiem radomskiego lotniska? Mam dwa wnioski:
1.Wpis o brigu za coś innego niż notki prasowe i statystyki miał być tylko na 30 dni, wnoszę o usunięcie.
2.Proszę o uspokojenie radomian w tym wątku, gdyż każda wątpliwość w super plan pt. "CPL+Sadków" spotyka się wręcz z agresywną krytyką, oskarżeniami o trolling i powoływaniu się na nieaktualny dopisek wspomniany w punkcie pierwszym.


----------



## mateusz.el

^^
Już miałem to zgłoszone wcześniej.
Przeczyściłem. 

gienek10 - brig na 10 dni


----------



## el nino

^^ Drogi kolego, ale wyciąłeś też mój post, który w sam raz był merytoryczny i na którego już kolega ptiroat odpowiedział. Trochę to komicznie wygląda  
Drugi w sam raz nadawał się do wycięcia, gdyż tylko cytowałem użytkownika gienek10


----------



## ptiroat

^^ Mój wpis też wyleciał a tłumaczyłem najbardziej prawdopodobną sytuację RDO w najbliższym czasie. Proszę o wskazanie, gdzie był niby niemerytoryczny?! I jeszcze został fragment cytowania tego posta. Dzieki, jak takie kasowanie bez ładu i składu ma leciec to powoli mam dość tego forum.


----------



## mateusz.el

^^ Odpowiedź masz już na priv.

Usunąłem większość postów, te które były o niczym i te które były odpowiedziami lub kolejnymi odpowiedziami na nie. Wątek jest wyczyszczony, jak chcesz, to zadaj pytanie raz jeszcze, mam nadzieję, że teraz nie zginie w bałaganie całego tego spamu, którego zresztą nie ma już.


----------



## mateusz.el

ptiroat said:


> ps. to mój ostatni wpis na tym forum przez dłuższy czas. jak moderacja ma sobie kasować posty jak chce to ja dziękuje.


Przyda Ci się chwila odpoczynku.

Kolejne porządki w wątku o lotnisku w Radomiu.
Wycięty off-topic i 3 dniowe brigi ostrzegawcze:
*ptiroat
dataflow*


----------



## KaeS

Nowe czukczowe konto w trakcie budowy - Falsiivi, jeśli ktoś potrafi je zbanować wcześniej niż tu naśmieci, fajnie by było.


----------



## MichalJ

W jaki sposób znajdujesz konta czukczy zanim on je założy?


----------



## Czifo

Pewnie po _Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: _w wątku białoruskim.


----------



## Pajda

Tak jest, to un

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=144534958&postcount=25109


----------



## ps-man

KaeS said:


> Nowe czukczowe konto w trakcie budowy - Falsiivi, jeśli ktoś potrafi je zbanować wcześniej niż tu naśmieci, fajnie by było.


Dzisiaj ma dzień aktywności. :tongue2:


----------



## KaeS

ps-man said:


> Dzisiaj ma dzień aktywności. :tongue2:


Po prostu dostał świąteczną przepustkę z mińskiej psychuszki


----------



## roguelich

Czukcza jest świetny. 

Mógłby mi tak ktoś krótko wyjaśnić i podsumować jego "działalność"?


----------



## Adolf Warski

Tym razem Czukcza zorganizował inbę ugrofińską na forum 640. 140-milionowy naród ugrofiński na wschód od Polski. Wchodzę w to :lol:

Tu gagatek:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1373543


----------



## PiotrG

Czukcza wrócił:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1373543


----------



## PiotrG

del


----------



## BlazD

Czukcza orze jak może:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1373546


----------



## Exelcior

Ciekawe gdzie tym razem wypłynie, może na estońskich albo szwedzkich forach? Bo coś czuję, że wypuszczony z zoo Czukcza szykuje kolejny atak.


----------



## chauffeur

Exelcior said:


> Ciekawe gdzie tym razem wypłynie, może na estońskich albo szwedzkich forach? Bo coś czuję, że wypuszczony z zoo Czukcza szykuje kolejny atak.


Ostatnio "brylował" na ukraińskim.


----------



## rince1

roguelich said:


> Czukcza jest świetny.
> 
> Mógłby mi tak ktoś krótko wyjaśnić i podsumować jego "działalność"?


Dawno dawno temu był sobie wątek białoruski. Zresztą jest nadal. W owym czasie prym wiedli tam KaeS i Gość, w owym czasie bodaj jeszcze kumple ale już zaczynający się spierać o rolę Łukaszenki w kontekście wojny na Ukrainie. No i dołączył tam nowy użytkownik o nicku bodaj abraxasindustries czy jakoś tak, nie pamiętam, nieważne. Na początku był nawet zabawny ze swoją fiksacją na temat genetyki, haplogrup, bałtyjskich i nie tylko korzeni Białorusinów, oraz ciągłymi postami na temat gospodarczych sukcesów gospodarki Kraju Ziemniaczanego oraz osiągnięć naukowych białoruskich akademików. No ale nic co dobre nie trwa długo i zaczęły padać pytania z zakresu "skoro jest tak dobrze to czemu jest tak źle". Odpowiedzi nie padały, a jeśli padały, to naokoło i na zasadzie że dach nie przecieka, szczególnie że prawie nie pada, a tu macie kolejną success story ze strefy ekonomicznej oraz Białoruskiej Akademii Nauk. Narosły napięcia, jak łatwo sobie można wyobrazić, i po iluś zaśmieconych stronach padł ban. Ban ten był początkiem Czukczy, jakiego znamy.


----------



## Exelcior

@k%
@nelek wrócił  Znowu trolluje, tym razem w temacie o LK25/71


----------



## Eurotram

Exelcior said:


> @k%
> @nelek wrócił  Znowu trolluje, tym razem w temacie o LK25/71


A Ty już zapomniałeś,że "Infrastruktura kolejowa" ma swoją księgę skarg i wniosków i swojego moda,który sprawuje pieczę nad tym działem? O ile nic się nie zmieniło,to tym modem jest Michał Ch. więc nie rób bałaganu.


----------



## Exelcior

@Eurotram
Ostatnio @k% zbrigował Pana Nelka więc ... "terenowi" moderatorzy mogą interweniować, zwłaszcza gdy kolejowy administrator jest zajęty.


----------



## chauffeur

Czukcza:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1374034


----------



## michael_siberia

Obczajcie ten jego nick 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1373546

(bana już ma, nie trzeba zatem interweniować)


----------



## el nino

Tak to jest, jak się nie wykupuje leków... Może jakaś bratnia pomoc dla kolegi ze wschodu?


----------



## Wilku88

Nie ma na SSC czegos takiego jak shadow ban? Facet postuje, wydaje mu sie, ze wszystko jest w porzadku, a tylko on sam widzi swoje posty. Chociaz to wyjdzie gdy bedzie przegladal forum niezalogowany. 
Chyba, ze ukrywac posty tylko zalogowanym uzytkownikom, ale reszta bedzie miala smietnik straszny.


----------



## Łosiu

michael_siberia said:


> Obczajcie ten jego nick
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1373546
> 
> (bana już ma, nie trzeba zatem interweniować)


Ale to prawdziwy Czukcza, czy tylko ktoś, kto podszywa się pod niego dla sławy?


----------



## Exelcior

Raczej to drugie. Nie sądzę by był na tyle nierozsądny by tak łatwo dać się podłożyć. To cwana bestia jest :lol:


----------



## Eurotram

Exelcior said:


> @Eurotram
> Ostatnio @k% zbrigował Pana Nelka więc ... "terenowi" moderatorzy mogą interweniować, zwłaszcza gdy kolejowy administrator jest zajęty.


Wiesz co,po to właśnie wyznaczono moderatorom konkretne wątki do opieki,żeby to oni się nimi zajmowali,bo z reguły oni są najbardziej kompetentni do ustawiania danych wątków (wbrew pozorom nie ma tak,że każdy mod jest kompetentny w każdym wątku,a czasami jak się szarogęsi w nieswoim,to więcej z tego szkody niż pozytku; daleko nie trzeba szukać,bo przykład sam przywołałeś ) nie róbmy bałaganu.


----------



## k%

wiem, że boli Ciebie, że w wątkach krakowskich mam pierwszeństwo


----------



## wiewior

Nie ma jak być sędzią we własnej sprawie...


----------



## Eurotram

k% said:


> wiem, że boli Ciebie, że w wątkach krakowskich mam pierwszeństwo


Primo: Infra kolejowa to nie Twój wątek,a i SW to bliżej Lublina niż Krakowa. Secundo: jedyne co mnie może boleć,to fakt że jesteś wypaczeniem definicji moderatora. Od moda wymaga się WIĘCEJ,a nie MNIEJ niż od innych.


----------



## 19Dako20

Uuuu eurotram jak ty śmiesz


----------



## k%

Eurotram said:


> Primo: Infra kolejowa to nie Twój wątek,a i SW to bliżej Lublina niż Krakowa. Secundo: jedyne co mnie może boleć,to fakt że jesteś wypaczeniem definicji moderatora. Od moda wymaga się WIĘCEJ,a nie MNIEJ niż od innych.


wiecej wiec spelnilem prosbe uzytkownikow o interwencje bo nikt inny akurat nie byl aktywny, zycie, jak widac byla to sluszna decyzja w tamtym watku.

a krytyke, coz przyjmuje ja jak cale zycie i robie swoje


----------



## ixs

Kolega zaklada propagandowe watki z pupy... czasem nawet dublujac istniejace:
Wszystko podlane strasznym foliarstwem...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2056133

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2055754


----------



## dawid392

del


----------



## Exelcior

@k%
Znów jesteś potrzebny, tym razem w wątku o PKP IC, ataki osobiste:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=144674039&postcount=49785


----------



## dawid392

Widzę, że tutejsza moderacja ma już zapędy dyktatorskie i po raz kolejny kasuje mój wpis, tym razem oceniający dane o urodzeniach za listopad i grudzień 2017 roku.

Strasznie jestem ciekaw z jakiego powodu wpis został usunięty i kto jest za to odpowiedzialny. Oczywiście się domyślam, ze zrobił to albo @marcin.poznan albo @Beton.


EDIT: Jeszcze raz postanowiłem napisać w wątku demograficznym swój komentarz zbliżony do tego, który moderacja raczyła skasować : 




> Moim zdaniem dane za listopad i grudzień są dobre. Warto jednak dodać, że po raz pierwszy te dane porównujemy z okresem listopad-grudzień 2016, czyli pierwszymi miesiącami które obejmował 500+, w których nastąpił gwałtowny wzrost. Czyli inaczej mówiąc te dane są porównywane z okresem, kiedy wystąpiła wysoka baza. Założyłem sobie, że jeżeli będzie 60 tys urodzeń, to będzie dobrze. A tymczasem urodzeń było 62 tys :cheers:
> 
> Aha i watro dodać, że teraz w tym roku ciężko będzie już o wzrosty urodzeń właśnie ze względu na wysoką bazę roku ubiegłego. Ciężko będzie jeszcze coś wydusić z tej liczby. Jeżeli tegoroczny wynik będzie zbliżony do ubiegłorocznego, to będzie dobrze.


I tak brzmiący mniej więcej wpis szanowny moderator usunął. Chcę wiedzieć kto to zrobił i chcę poznać przyczynę skasowania mojego wpisu. Warto dodać, że kilku użytkowników zdążyło zauważyć mój komentarz zanim został usunięty i również się dziwią, dlaczego moderacja go usunęła.

Jeżeli sytuacja będzie się powtarzać, to ostrzegam, że sprawa trafi od razu prosto do Jana.


----------



## k%

dobra bo znowu histerie uprawiasz i spamujesz swoje lamenty w każdym wątku.

5 dni na otrząśnięcie bo świat się nie zawalił, że Ci jednego posta na miesiąc ktoś usunął, wyjdz na miasto i do ludzi.


----------



## Wilku88

dawid392 said:


> Jeżeli sytuacja będzie się powtarzać, to ostrzegam, że sprawa trafi od razu prosto do Jana.


A Jan skieruje sprawę do rozpatrzenia do polskiej moderacji :smug:

Ale tak zasadniczo, to czemu tamten post został usunięty? Na pierwszy rzut oka nic złego w nim nie ma.


----------



## Beck's

Uwaga czukcza na horyzoncie


----------



## demoos

do przeczyszczenia czukcza

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=144881487&postcount=61090
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=144881487&postcount=61092


----------



## Stiggy

I tu też:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=144881581#post144881581


----------



## Exelcior

Przyczajony tygrys, ukryty smok (Czukcza) :troll:


----------



## michael_siberia

Przy okazji zamieszania z forum odbanowało tego nazistę:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1356092

Poproszę o ponownego bana.


----------



## Exelcior

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=144997739&postcount=3194 - dla tego Pana 3 dni by się uspokoił. Trolluje i atakuje.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=144997773&postcount=5614 - polityka poza PHP, wnoszę o 10 dni dla w/w Pana.


----------



## mateusz.el

^^ Nie narzucaj ile kto ma dostać.


----------



## Exelcior

mateusz.el said:


> ^^ Nie narzucaj ile kto ma dostać.


Cytując Habera ze "Złota dezerterów" - nienawidzę chamstwa (w tym przypadku w postach interlokutorów). Poza tym nie narzucam ale proponuję, Pan administrator może mnie posłuchać lub nie.^^


----------



## ixs

W ogole koledze Exelciorowi to byscie chociaz dali naszywke ochotniczej rezerwy moderacji obywatelskiej... w ksiegach robi wiecej niz wszyscy moderatorzy razem wzieci, a uznania zero.


----------



## Michał Ch.

To jeden z większych troli w sekcji kolejowej, więc uznanie ma odpowiednie - przekroczoną dopuszczalną liczbę brigów.


----------



## Eurotram

ixs said:


> W ogole koledze Exelciorowi to byscie chociaz dali naszywke ochotniczej rezerwy moderacji obywatelskiej... w ksiegach robi wiecej niz wszyscy moderatorzy razem wzieci, a uznania zero.


Raczej jest wyjątkowo nadpobudliwy jeśli chodzi o te kwestie i nadgorliwy; ale chociaż nauczył się (chyba) ostatnio znów korzystać z "Kolejowej księgi skarg i wniosków" zamiast łapać poszczególnych modów w ogólnej,żeby zajęli się sprawą "kolejową"


----------



## Exelcior

Michał Ch.;145012963 said:


> To jeden z większych troli w sekcji kolejowej, więc uznanie ma odpowiednie - przekroczoną dopuszczalną liczbę brigów.


Żaden tam ze mnie troll, zwykły obywatel. Ach... zapomniałem, to forum kolejarzy :lol:
Poza tym gdyby szanowny Pan administrator mnie za takiego uznał wlepiłby mi wieczystego a nie ma podstaw. 
Poza tym w każdej chwili mogę zażądać usunięcia konta. Skoro taki Czukcza jest dla was mniejszym trollem niż moja skromna osoba, to klękajcie narody  Poza tym szanowny Pan popełnił literówkę, proszę też by mnie do ORMO nie porównywać choćby ze względu na awatar (domyślcie się co oznacza).


----------



## asfarasurizcanc

Czukcza nie jest trollem w sekcji kolejowej, tylko notorycznym spamerem. 

Jakby tak zrobić ankietę, kogo irytujesz bardziej - czy kolejarzy czy niekolejarzy to nie wiem kto by wygrał


----------



## Eurotram

asfarasurizcanc said:


> Czukcza nie jest trollem w sekcji kolejowej, tylko notorycznym spamerem.


Czukcza nie tyle jest notorycznym spamerem,co już KULTOWYM spamerem. O wątkach, w których się pojawia,na ogół nie wiem nic (nazw lwiej części z nich raczej nigdy nie słyszałem),ale nawet ja wiem,że Czukcza jest odradzającym się co i raz (niczym Beric Dondarrion) białoruskim spamerem i do tego bardzo zmyślnym,umiejącym nie ujawniać się w pełni do momentu kulminacyjnego. W rankingu legendarnych postaci Yeti spadł na drugie miejsce :lol:


----------



## Asinus

lenin - 10 dni briga za obrażanie w wątku izraelskim.


----------



## chauffeur

Spam:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=145531225#post145531225


----------



## pmaciej7

Skargi i wnioski z php składamy na pm do k%. I tylko tam.


----------



## pmaciej7

arafat1111 - multikonto (zgadnijcie czyje) - ban


----------



## Pajda

Czyje?


----------



## el nino

pmaciej7 said:


> arafat1111 - multikonto (zgadnijcie czyje) - ban


O nie! Dodał dla niepoznaki 1100! Kto by się spodziewał


----------



## LubiePiwo

Dobrze, że mamy takiego Sherlocka na forum! :cheers:


----------



## dkzg

victorek?


----------



## Eurotram

LubiePiwo said:


> Dobrze, że mamy takiego Sherlocka na forum! :cheers:


Tyle to pikuś; robimy zakłady na jego następnego nicka? Oczywiście nie w wątku ogólnym,bo taki zakład nie miałby sensu; mam już swoje typy


----------



## Tomczyna

dkzg said:


> victorek?


Moim zdaniem victorek to bardzo ostrożnie stąpający by się nie zdradzić lukaszek89


----------



## Exelcior

O Arafacie już dawno wiedziałem, po PM do mnie przysłał. Konto służyło mu jedynie do wyjaśnienia sprawy. To nie klasyczny multi jak Czukcza alias abraxasindustries


----------



## Bastian.

To ten arafat co zawsze był uczestnikiem lotniczych g...noburz w wątkach lotniczych?.


----------



## chauffeur

Skoro mowa o multikontach, to podejrzewam tego użytkownika: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1377955


----------



## Raf124

Chcicałbym zawnioskować o ostrzeżenie lub bana dla użytkownika Adolf Warski


Adolf Warski said:


> A wiesz jak bardzo mnie interesuje, czy akurat fan amerykańskich masakr uważa, że moje poglądy nt. broni są racjonalne?


określił mnie mianem fana amerykańskich masakr - co wg mnie jest przekroczeniem pewnych granic przyzwoitości i dobrego smaku i sugerowaniem, że inny użytkownik jest fanem mordowania ludzi i popełniania przestępstw.


----------



## pmaciej7

Całkowicie się zgadzam, że bycie fanem amerykańskich masakr jest przekroczeniem pewnych granic przyzwoitości i dobrego smaku.


----------



## Raf124

pmaciej7 said:


> Całkowicie się zgadzam, że bycie fanem amerykańskich masakr jest przekroczeniem pewnych granic przyzwoitości i dobrego smaku.


czy to oficjalne stanowisko moderatora, że można wyzywać innych użytkowników od fanów masakr?


----------



## ixs

raf daj juz spokoj, my tu jestesmy tolerancyjni. Kazdy ma jakis fetysz.


----------



## Raf124

ixs said:


> raf daj juz spokoj, my tu jestesmy tolerancyjni. Kazdy ma jakis fetysz.


Sorry, ale Warski posunął się za daleko.

Jakbyś potraktował sytuacje gdzie ktoś nazwał cię miłośnikiem gwałtów, albo miłośnikiem mordowania?

Każdy ma prawo nie zgadzać się z moimi poglądami czy nawet nie szanować moich poglądów, ma prawo mieć irracjonalne lęki, przesady czy takie lub inne widzimisię i je werbalizować, ale nie ma prawa obrażać a w tym przypadku pomawiać o bycie miłośnikiem zbrodni.


----------



## pmaciej7

Raf124 said:


> ... można wyzywać innych użytkowników od fanów masakr?


A gdzie ja tak napisałem?


----------



## victorek

Tomczyna said:


> Moim zdaniem victorek to bardzo ostrożnie stąpający by się nie zdradzić lukaszek89


Kto? Jakiś brief, chciałbym wiedzieć co mnie łączy z tym Panem. Myślałem, że tylko IXS żyje w oblężonej twierdzy i oprócz wylewania własnych frustracji, wszędzie widzi boty, trole i multikonta.


----------



## chauffeur

Stary spam do usunięcia
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2016459


----------



## pmaciej7

19dako20 - tydzień na przyswojenie zasad forum.



pmaciej7 said:


> Skargi i wnioski z php składamy na pm do k%. I tylko tam.


----------



## BlazD

Czy można sprawdzić usera http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1379931 na okoliczność multikonta? Podejrzewam powrót Misuhhha.


----------



## skejl

Nazwa konta idealna dla multikonciarza-recydiwisty :lol:


----------



## Bastian.

No ale przecież ten osobnik nie pisze kocopołów jak 90% multikonciarzy, więc dlaczego miał by takim kimś być?.


----------



## victorek

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=145799703&postcount=13834

Wnosze o chwile przerwy dla użyszkodnika
Jakieś osobiste podjazdy, konfabulacje, oblężona twierdza i jeszcze offtopowy spam w wątku o innej tematyce.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Ty masz jakiś problem z twierdzami? :lol:


----------



## Zegarkowy

Allah atakuje! http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2067405


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Czy @Matfiz1 dostał bana czasowego czy pernamentnego, że się tak wyrażę?


----------



## ixs

o... a za co???


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

No właśnie nie wiem, w którymś wątku zauważyłem BANNED pod nickiem.


----------



## Czifo




----------



## bartek76

Sasza said:


> Arafat - Ciebie po prostu nikt nie lubi na tym forum, więc przestań smęcić i idź sobie.


Ale to nie jest kwestia lubienia czy nie, tylko przyzwoitości.
Z tego co przedstawia arafat to wynika że jest to choć w części niezasłużony ban, być może za poglądy, być może za trollowanie, być może ktoś się na niego uwziął, nie wiem, ale w każdym przypadku to powinno być transparentne i jasne za co.

Były już przypadki kiedy administrator FPW odbanował szereg forumowiczów, być może jest to kolejny nad którym_ 625 _powinien się pochylić ?


----------



## Exelcior

Zawsze stałem na stanowisku, że ban na arafata był przegięciem. Można go nie lubić, nie zgadzać się z opiniami ale no właśnie... gdzie wasza tolerancja, o której tak szumnie mówicie :nuts: Jak to mawiał Voltaire "nie zgadzam się z Pana opinią ale będę robił wszystko by mógł Pan ją wygłaszać" - dlaczego na tym forum to nie działa? Drodzy admini - kierujcie się Voltaire'em. Można się z kimś nie zgadzać ale z tego powodu ban? Sorry ale słabe to. Skoro ogłaszano Rok Miłosierdzia (przez KRK) to może marzec, jako wiosenna pora odrodzenia wszystkiego będzie miesiącem miłosierdzia dla takich synów marnotrawnych jak @arafat, @tomno, @Cezman i inni
Arafat był wyrazistym dyskutantem i uważam, że w wątkach lotniczych i kolejowych taki głos jak On, przyda się, by wątki transportowe nie były "suche".


----------



## michael_siberia

Swoją drogą, czago faktycznie dostał kopa?


----------



## ixs

jakiej tolerancji wymagasz?... przeciez on byl jednym z tych, ktorzy sami co troche na kogos w ksiedze kabluja. Jeszcze rozumiem gdyby sam byl krystaliczny... ale nie, wrecz przeciwnie.

Teraz solidarnosci bedzie wymagal, bo inne poglady?


----------



## LubiePiwo

@Exelcior, ja bym nawiązał do innego cytatu: "PiSowcy przyszłości będą się nazywać antyPiSowcami" :troll:


----------



## Exelcior

@ixs
Uderz w stół - nożyce się odezwą. Przytoczę słowa z Ewangelii (to także źródło historyczne) - "kto jest bez grzechu niechaj pierwszy rzuci kamieniem" albo "wyjmij najpierw drzazgę z oka swego a wtedy przejrzysz, że brat twój ma belkę w oku i wyjmiesz mu ją". Patrzmy na siebie. Poza tym w awatarze masz osobę ciężko chorą.
@LubiePiwo
Wybacz ale nie atakuj  Jak widzisz mam Wandeę w awatarze, niemniej staram się zachować neutralny punkt widzenia i naprawdę nie mieszajmy polityki do sprawy arafata, bo tu zadziałała niezgodność charakterów 2 dominujących osobników Alfa.


----------



## ixs

rozumiem, ze to sie tyczy jego skarg na innych? A swoja droga i spod twojej klawiatury tego typu teksty o poszukiwaniu belek we wlasnym oku brzmia specyficznie, bo tez ciagle tu kogos raportujesz.

\/\/\/

Nie mam w zwyczaju


----------



## Exelcior

@ixs
No to leć - zaraportuj na mnie  Jeśli coś tu dorzucam to trolling @nelka i wyzwiska co najwyżej.
EDIT: Przejrzyj sobie posty @nelka. Sam byś nie wytrzymał


----------



## pmaciej7

Exelcior said:


> Skoro ogłaszano Rok Miłosierdzia (przez KRK)...





Exelcior said:


> Przytoczę słowa z Ewangelii ...


Aha.


----------



## mkrawcz1

michael_siberia said:


> Swoją drogą, czago faktycznie dostał kopa?


Przyłączam się do pytania.


----------



## BlazD

Czago wczoraj zaczął trollować po co najmniej dwóch wątkach w Klubie (co najmniej dwa zainfekowane wątki zdążyłem zauważyć) z jedną i tą samą tezą. Potem te posty zniknęły, a Czago dostał bana. Nie wiem czy czasowego czy perm, ale nie zdziwiłbym się gdyby perm, bo miał już na swoim koncie brigi.


----------



## mkrawcz1

Miejmy nadzieję, że "pan lobbysta" przejdzie do historii.


----------



## Bastian.

^^ Ale jeśli tak będzie to skąd będziemy wiedzieć jakie zdanie w wiadomym temacie mają zwolennicy wiadomej inwestycji. A ich opinia też się liczy i też jest ważna.


----------



## BlazD

Bastian, litości.


----------



## Asinus

BlazD said:


> Czago wczoraj zaczął trollować po co najmniej dwóch wątkach w Klubie (co najmniej dwa zainfekowane wątki zdążyłem zauważyć) z jedną i tą samą tezą. Potem te posty zniknęły, a Czago dostał bana. Nie wiem czy czasowego czy perm, ale nie zdziwiłbym się gdyby perm, bo miał już na swoim koncie brigi.


Czasowego za ten trolling.


----------



## matfiz1

ps-man said:


> I niech ochłonie.


Ochłonąłem Panie ps-man. Wysłałem Ci PM (nie odezwałeś się) ale skoro private czy public to jeden ch,,j na tym forum, więc piszę na publicznej ulicy. Jeśli zasłużyłem na bana to zasłużyłem, ukarałeś to ukarałeś, miałeś prawo, nie dyskutuję, nie mam żadnych pretensji o tego bana. Natomiast trzeba chyba jasno określić co to znaczy prywatna skrzynka a co publiczna. Opublikowałeś mojego PRYWATNEGO maila w tej części forum, którą każdy bez logowania może sobie przeglądać... trochę słabe to...


A za swoje bez wątpienia podwórkowe słownictwo chciałbym całe szacowne grono przeprosić 


No nie całe, jednego użytkownika na pewno przepraszać nie zamierzam


----------



## el nino

Generalnie to adresat wiadomości może ją udostępnić (poza pewnymi wyjątkami) wszystkim


----------



## pmaciej7

matfiz1 said:


> A za swoje bez wątpienia podwórkowe słownictwo chciałbym całe szacowne grono przeprosić


Serio?



matfiz1 said:


> ch,,j


----------



## matfiz1

Serio wykropkowane też cię razi ? A to już nowość. Jest pewna niekonsekwencja w Waszej moderacji, bo najpierw mówicie, żeby wszelkie pyskówki prowadzić na PMkach a nie na forum do czego się zastosowałem a później okazuje się, że prywatne wiadomości są upubliczniane pomimo tego, że są... prywatne, cyrk :nuts:


----------



## pmaciej7

demoos said:


> Niech pisza tutaj, a wszyscy bedziemy widziec


Zupełnie jak w podstawówce. Jak się bili, to pół szkoły leciało patrzeć.


----------



## dkzg

Czy ktoś już sprawdzał tego gościa?


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Kolejne wcielenie łukaszek89, Dema Kowalenko itd.


----------



## chauffeur

Zgłaszałem go już dawno.


----------



## jose valderama

Zbanujcie go....


----------



## k%

od ręki :dunno:


----------



## jose valderama

Zbanowany:cheers:


k% said:


> od ręki :dunno:


Żartowałem:lol:


----------



## k%

chcesz też czy co ?


----------



## jose valderama

edyta


----------



## BlazD

BlazD said:


> Ponownie proszę o sprawdzenie czy user:
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1379931
> To nie jest multikonto Misuhhha, Misuhhhareborn itp.


Ponawiam prośbę.

Tylu moderatorów na forum jest, a nikt nie ma czasu się tym zająć?


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Racja.


----------



## ixs

Ten nik zle rokuje XD


----------



## G_s_G

Spamer do usunięcia. Lepiej spalić, zanim się rozkręci


----------



## Piotrek-Krk

Kolejny wątek zalany politycznym hejtem, niemającym nic wspólnego z tematem wątku. Czy znajdzie się w końcu ktoś, kto odważy się zrobić porządek z tym typem? Czy na forum obowiązuje jeszcze zasada, "polityka poza php = brig"?


----------



## BlazD

Powrót Arcytektona?
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1381711


----------



## gacol

amrasseidi147

To chyba jakiś spamer?


----------



## BlazD

BlazD said:


> Powrót Arcytektona?
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1381711


Ekhm...


----------



## dkzg

Jeśli ktoś sam przyznaje się do takich praktyk to nie należałoby mu podziękować za udział w forum?


Radzik21 said:


> Jak to co "podkurwiam" oświeconych forumowiczów :troll: i czekam na dalszy shitstorm:storm:


----------



## Asinus

avangarde87 said:


> Dla mnie jesteś idiotą bo utwierdzasz mnie w przekonaniu, że jedyne zdanie które się liczy to twoje i nic poza tym.


avangarde87 - 10 dni briga za obrażanie.


----------



## Asinus

VGT said:


> Też tak myślałem. Potem jednak obserwując od jakiegoś czasu ten wątek - zmieniłem zdanie. W swoim mniemaniu uchodzicie za elitę, ale z perspektywy zewnętrznego obserwatora sprawiacie wrażenie rozwydrzonych płaczących bachorów, którym nie kupiono zabawki, którą chciały i wyłożą się z tego powodu na chodniku pod Forum Gdańsk i będą wrzeszczeć na całe gardło. Czy taka elita jak Wy, powinna wstawiać w tym wątku głupie fotoszopki obiektu, czy raczej prowadzić rzeczową dyskusję?


VGT - 10 dni briga za obrażanie.


----------



## arhe1

Ja już napisałem tutaj protest w sprawie moderacji wątku smoleńskiego i mój protest został wycięty. Tak więc BlazD, twoje pytanie jest zasadne , choć nie zrozumiałeś tego co napisałem. Nie twierdzę, ze Moderatorzy są opłacani z UM. Twierdzę, że to ja opłacam UM. I podejrzewam, że Moderatorzy pracują UM i w godzinach pracy zajmują się moderowaniem.


----------



## el nino

Program leczenia poprzez dostęp do Internetu to jednak porażka naszej służby zdrowia.


----------



## dawid392

BlazD said:


> Dodajmy, że w wątku, w którym za podobny trolling dostał już niedawno bana i nic go to nie nauczyło.



A Ty kolego kim jesteś żeby prawić innym morały, co? Ile ty masz lat? 13,14? Sam jesteś największym trollem na tym forum. Nie potrafisz nic innego tylko kozaczyć i szydzić z forumowiczów którzy Ci nie leżą. Prowokujesz, obrażasz, aby wyprowadzić ich z równowagi i potem szybciutko lecisz do księgi się poskarżyć. Gdyś był traktowany jak inni na tym forum to już dawno powinieneś dostać dożywotniego bana. Patrząc na Twoje zachowanie mam poważne obawy o to, czy w realnym świecie jesteś normalnym człowiekiem. Bo jeżeli nie to nic tylko współczuć rodzinie. Bo nawet z gimnazjalistą można normalnie porozmawiać. Ciekaw jestem tylko czy zdajesz sobie sprawę z tego jak się zachowujesz, czy jednak myślisz, że skoro modowie nie reagują to wszystko z tobą jest ok.

Gdybyś za każde takie zachowanie dostawał karę, myślę że szybko byś zrozumiał swoje zachowanie. No ale ze rodzice (czyt. modowie) pozwalają dziecku na wszystko no to potem mamy tego efekty. I jeżeli nic się w tej sprawie nie zmieni to BlazD będzie się zachowywał coraz gorzej.


----------



## bartek76

dawid392 said:


> już dawno powinieneś dostać dożywotniego bana.


A co w razie reinkarnacji? :weird:


----------



## BlazD

Dawid392, melisę proponuję. W dużej ilości.


----------



## dawid392

BlazD said:


> Dawid392, melisę proponuję. W dużej ilości.


To był BlazD przedstawiający raport z podsumowania swojego zachowania.

Dziękuję że się o mnie troszczysz, tylko że ja jestem bardzo spokojny. 

Dlaczego uważasz, ze jeżeli ktoś chce zwrócić Ci uwagę na twoje zachowanie to jest niespokojny? Skąd to się bierze?

Bardzo dobrze pamiętam jak sam ze mnie niejednokrotnie szydziłeś i to bezpodstawnie. Więc Jedynym, który jej potrzebuje jesteś Ty. Tylko nie wiem czy melisa pomoże. Więc jednak lepiej będzie jeżeli zamiast martwić się o mnie, zastanowisz się nad swoim zachowaniem i wyciągniesz z tego jakieś wnioski. Jest to dużo większy problem i trudniejszy do wdrożenia.

Chcę dla Ciebie dobrze, żebyś się ocknął i coś zrozumiał, a Ty jak reagujesz?


----------



## adam.dworzak

Dziwie sie kolegom dawid392, czago i arhe1. Jest oczywiste ze blazd jest trollem ktory ma przyzwolenie modow na obrazanie innych (uzywanie slow klamca, pisiak, klamczuch itp, itd) i wprowadzanie polityki do watkow poza PHP.

Ustawka polega na tym, ze jak sie blazdowi odpowie w podobnym stylu to sie dostaje bana.

I w ten sposob SSC jest oczyszczane z "nieodpowiednich" elementow. Wojna ideologiczna jest prowadzona na wszystkich frontach i SSC nie jest tu zadnym wyjatkiem.


----------



## dkzg

adam.dworzak said:


> Wojna ideologiczna jest prowadzona na wszystkich frontach i SSC nie jest tu zadnym wyjatkiem.


I właśnie dlatego tak walczymy z trollingiem.


----------



## skejl

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=147437153&postcount=4149 Potrzebny mod w wątku o CPL.


----------



## dawid392

dkzg said:


> I właśnie dlatego tak walczymy z trollingiem.


Trolle chcą walczyć z trollingiem? Planujecie nałożyć sobie jakieś kary? Dzięki dkzg za poprawę humoru. Pozdrawiam 



adam.dworzak said:


> Dziwie sie kolegom dawid392, czago i arhe1. Jest oczywiste ze blazd jest trollem ktory ma przyzwolenie modow na obrazanie innych (uzywanie slow klamca, pisiak, klamczuch itp, itd) i wprowadzanie polityki do watkow poza PHP.
> 
> Ustawka polega na tym, ze jak sie blazdowi odpowie w podobnym stylu to sie dostaje bana.
> 
> I w ten sposob SSC jest oczyszczane z "nieodpowiednich" elementow. Wojna ideologiczna jest prowadzona na wszystkich frontach i SSC nie jest tu zadnym wyjatkiem.


Akurat dobrze o tym wiem. Sam się o tym niejednokrotnie przekonałem na własnej skórze. Właśnie przez Blaza dostałem ze 2 razy briga z tego powodu. Pomimo, że to on zaczepiał mnie. Ae do czasu. Wkrótce prędzej czy później przyjdzie mu ponieść za to konsekwencje i nawet modowie mu już nie pomogą. Napisałem to jednak z nadzieją, że może coś on sam zrozumie. A co on już z tym zrobi to już na to nie mamy wpływu.


----------



## Ogg

Halo, czy jest tu moderator? Może już czas uciąć przepychanki? Obu stron.


----------



## escaton001

Kato Starszy:

"...poza tym uwazam że BlazD powinien dostać bana"


----------



## borkosiu

adam.dworzak said:


> Ustawka polega na tym, ze jak sie blazdowi odpowie w podobnym stylu to sie dostaje bana.


Z czystej ciekawości - modowie podlegają tutaj jakieś kontroli? Można gdzieś złożyć zażalenie na admina, że nie wypełnia swojej funkcji i pozwala na takie a`la BlazD infantylne wycieczki? Co innego jest mieć określone poglądy, a co innego adminować forum. Jeśli ktoś nie rozróżnia tych funkcji, to po prostu psuje forum, bo to od admina zależy w dużej mierze kultura dyskusji.


----------



## k%

kiedyś był Jan i tylko Jan, ale Jan miał ogólnie gdzieś 

dziś nawet nie wiem kto tam to wszystko kupił i mało mnie to interesuje w sumie.


----------



## k%

dobra kończymy kłótnie


----------



## chauffeur

Ten i wiele innych postów:


arhe1 said:


> Przez kilkanaście lat ekolewactwo


----------



## Voorish-Gdansk

borkosiu said:


> Z czystej ciekawości - modowie podlegają tutaj jakieś kontroli? Można gdzieś złożyć zażalenie na admina, że nie wypełnia swojej funkcji i pozwala na takie a`la BlazD infantylne wycieczki? Co innego jest mieć określone poglądy, a co innego adminować forum. Jeśli ktoś nie rozróżnia tych funkcji, to po prostu psuje forum, bo to od admina zależy w dużej mierze kultura dyskusji.


Hej,

Skoro uważasz, że forum jest be a moderacja i administracja wali amatorszczyzną to może zmień forum? Najlepiej na Wykop albo jakiś inny Onet? Tam są sami dorośli i poważni ludzie, a tutaj nikt nikogo pod pistoletem nie trzyma.

Bywaj,


----------



## HarryMiller

^^Tylko że to jest w założeniu forum architektoniczno-budowlane i nie powinno być zamknięte dla nikogo, w tym też bez względu na orientację polityczną.
W takim tempie niedługo z SSC zrobi się drugie forum Wyborczej, gdzie nawet do znalezisk o życiu seksualnym mrówek w Burkina Faso i innych teoretycznie apolitycznych artykułów komentatorzy nie szczędzą swojej niechęci do rządzących i muszą wpie..... politykę zupełnie na siłę, a gawiedź plusuje i wyrzuca na wierzch.

A Wykop to niekiedy przejawia nawet wyższy poziom niż niektóre wątki.


----------



## arhe1

chauffeur said:


> Ten i wiele innych postów:


Bardzo często dzieci adwokatów zostają adwokatami, architektów architektami, aktorów aktorami, dziennikarzy dziennikarzami, a donosicieli donosicielami...

Myślę, że gdyby Moderatorzy za każdym razem usuwania wpisu, podawali powód - uniknęliby niepotrzebnych oskarżeń o stronniczość.


----------



## Asinus

BlazD said:


> A tak przy okazji chciałbym się spytać:
> 
> Który to moderator jest opłacany z Urzędu Miasta, ha?


arhe1 - 1 miesiąc briga za kłamliwe insynuacje.


----------



## BlazD

Asinus said:


> arhe1 - 1 miesiąc briga za kłamliwe insynuacje.


Ja bym poprosił o zamianę na bana, żeby nie mógł wysyłać PW, bo nie chciałbym już od niego otrzymywać śmiesznych PW w stylu:


----------



## Exelcior

@Asinus
Od kiedy pytanie jest insynuacją? Przecież tego nie powiedział.


----------



## dawid392

Asinus said:


> arhe1 - 1 miesiąc briga za kłamliwe insynuacje.


No a kiedy BlazD poniesie konsekwencje za swoje kłamliwe insynuacje w stosunku do innych forumowiczów? Sam byłem nieraz ofiarą takowych.



BlazD said:


> Ja bym poprosił o zamianę na bana, żeby nie mógł wysyłać PW, bo nie chciałbym już od niego otrzymywać śmiesznych PW w stylu:


Olaboga chco mnie do sondu podać! Ratunku!!!

No raczej nie śmieszne. Po prostu strach zaczyna zaglądać Ci w oczy. Bo są jakby powody.

Nie wiem co zamierza zrobić arche1, ale kiedyś komuś naprawdę puszczą nerwy i poda Cie do sądu jeżeli nie zmienisz swojego zachowania. Dobrze by Ci zrobiła taka nauczka.



Exelcior said:


> @Asinus
> Od kiedy pytanie jest insynuacją? Przecież tego nie powiedział.


Od kiedy "poszkodowanym" jest BlazD.


----------



## bartek76

dawid392 said:


> Olaboga chco mnie do sondu podać! Ratunku!!!
> 
> No raczej nie śmieszne. Po prostu strach zaczyna zaglądać Ci w oczy. Bo są jakby powody.
> 
> Nie wiem co zamierza zrobić arche1, ale kiedyś komuś naprawdę puszczą nerwy i poda Cie do sądu jeżeli nie zmienisz swojego zachowania. Dobrze by Ci zrobiła taka nauczka.


No bez jaj, pozew do sądu, na jakiej podstawie prawnej, i do którego sądu, polskiego, holenderskiego czy kanadyjskiego?

Tak się składa że pracuje w realiach gdzie groźby pozwu jeśli czegoś nie zrobię są codziennością, i całkiem często idą za tym oficjalne skargi i oficjalne pisma adwokatów (którzy groszem za spłodzenie pisma w bezsensownej sprawie nigdy nie wzgardzą), jaki jest tego efekt? Wzruszenie ramion, oficjalne odnotowanie skargi, zapisanie argumentów dlaczego jest bezzasadna, 5 minut roboty na zebraniu i z głowy, i życzymy powodzenia w sądach.
Wszystko w kraju gdzie latanie z pozwami z byle powodu jest znacznie bardziej rozpowszechnione niż w Polsce.


----------



## dawid392

bartek76 said:


> No bez jaj, pozew do sądu, na jakiej podstawie prawnej, i do którego sądu, polskiego, holenderskiego czy kanadyjskiego?
> 
> Tak się składa że pracuje w realiach gdzie groźby pozwu jeśli czegoś nie zrobię są codziennością, i całkiem często idą za tym oficjalne skargi i oficjalne pisma adwokatów (którzy groszem za spłodzenie pisma w bezsensownej sprawie nigdy nie wzgardzą), jaki jest tego efekt? Wzruszenie ramion, oficjalne odnotowanie skargi, zapisanie argumentów dlaczego jest bezzasadna, 5 minut roboty na zebraniu i z głowy, i życzymy powodzenia w sądach.
> Wszystko w kraju gdzie latanie z pozwami z byle powodu jest znacznie bardziej rozpowszechnione niż w Polsce.


Dopóki o losach innych decydować będą ludzie sugerujący się sympatiami to właśnie będzie dochodziło do tego typu patologii. Nie zastanawiało Cię dlaczego tak się dzieje?

Jeżeli Blaz będzie dalej brnął w to, w co zmierza a moderacja będzie przyklaskiwać, to rzeczą naturalną jest, ze pokrzywdzeni będą szukać sprawiedliwości gdzieś indziej. Zwykły normalny ludzki odruch na niesprawiedliwość. I to jest wersja "light". Bo zawsze może trafić na kogoś nie panującego nad sobą i może się to źle skończyć dla niego.

Naprawdę dziwię się Tobie, oraz niektórym, że popierają zachowanie BlazD oraz brak reakcji ze strony moderacjii. Tu przecież nie chodzi o poglądy, a o to, jak ten człowiek traktuje innych ludzi.


----------



## Ogg

dawid392 said:


> Dopóki o losach innych decydować będą ludzie sugerujący się sympatiami to właśnie będzie dochodziło do tego typu patologii.[...]


Bardzo pojemną prawdę napisałeś. Na wielu płaszczyznach otaczającej nas rzeczywistości przerażająco dobrze to widać.


----------



## mkrawcz1

Sympatiami albo wręcz ideologią...


----------



## bartek76

dawid392 said:


> Dopóki o losach innych decydować będą ludzie sugerujący się sympatiami to właśnie będzie dochodziło do tego typu patologii. Nie zastanawiało Cię dlaczego tak się dzieje?
> 
> Jeżeli Blaz będzie dalej brnął w to, w co zmierza a moderacja będzie przyklaskiwać, to rzeczą naturalną jest, ze pokrzywdzeni będą szukać sprawiedliwości gdzieś indziej. Zwykły normalny ludzki odruch na niesprawiedliwość. I to jest wersja "light". Bo zawsze może trafić na kogoś nie panującego nad sobą i może się to źle skończyć dla niego.
> 
> Naprawdę dziwię się Tobie, oraz niektórym, że popierają zachowanie BlazD oraz brak reakcji ze strony moderacjii. Tu przecież nie chodzi o poglądy, a o to, jak ten człowiek traktuje innych ludzi.



BlazD jest silnie irytujący ale ma tą cechę że zdecydowana większość jego argumentacji, nawet jeśli jest błędna, jest poparta logiką i bardzo sprawną argumentacją. To że robi sobie przy tym wycieczki ad personam i uchodzi mu to płazem (tu przyznam że trochę szkoda) nie bierze się z sympatii czy antypatii tylko z tego że w zdecydowanej większości przypadków te wycieczki są wewnętrznie spójne i poparte logiczną argumentacją.
Trochę to przypomina marudzenie w podstawówce na kolegę który szybciej dorósł językowo, wygrywa 99% dyskusji i wszystkich przez to wkurza, tak że "poszkodowanym" pozostaje skarga "do pani" albo kocówa. Oba "rozwiązania" do niczego nie prowadzą i pozostaje albo nauczyć się wygrywania argumentami albo położyć uszy po sobie.

Grożenie sądem bo mnie ktoś w necie obraził jest niepoważne, sądy w żadnym kraju nie zajmują się pierdołami i pieniactwa nie tolerują, a wpisy Blazda zwyczajnie nie kwalifikują się do sprawy sądowej (pomijam wątki warszawskie gdyż tych nie śledzę). Mówiąc wprost jest bezczelny, ale bezczelność nie jest ani przestępstwem ani podstawą do odszkodowania.
I brak reakcji na coś takiego nie jest niesprawiedliwością tylko rzeczywistością życia w społeczeństwie, jeśli ktoś mi mówi że jestem głupszy od niego to pozostaje wykazać rozmówcy( i postronnym) że się myli, a nie latać ze skargami czy się irytować bez sensu.


----------



## demoos

To jest forum o wiadomej tematyce. Udzielanie sie w watkach politycznych/wyznaniowych jest dodatkiem. Jak komus nie pasuje nurt, ktory ma akurat wiekszosc, to mozna sie tam nie udzielac.

Mnie nie pasuje, to tam nie zagladam. Co polecam coniektorym.


----------



## dawid392

bartek76 said:


> BlazD jest silnie irytujący ale ma tą cechę że zdecydowana większość jego argumentacji, nawet jeśli jest błędna, jest poparta logiką i bardzo sprawną argumentacją. To że robi sobie przy tym wycieczki ad personam i uchodzi mu to płazem (tu przyznam że trochę szkoda) nie bierze się z sympatii czy antypatii tylko z tego że w zdecydowanej większości przypadków te wycieczki są wewnętrznie spójne i poparte logiczną argumentacją.
> Trochę to przypomina marudzenie w podstawówce na kolegę który szybciej dorósł językowo, wygrywa 99% dyskusji i wszystkich przez to wkurza, tak że "poszkodowanym" pozostaje skarga "do pani" albo kocówa. Oba "rozwiązania" do niczego nie prowadzą i pozostaje albo nauczyć się wygrywania argumentami albo położyć uszy po sobie.
> 
> Grożenie sądem bo mnie ktoś w necie obraził jest niepoważne, sądy w żadnym kraju nie zajmują się pierdołami i pieniactwa nie tolerują, a wpisy Blazda zwyczajnie nie kwalifikują się do sprawy sądowej (pomijam wątki warszawskie gdyż tych nie śledzę). Mówiąc wprost jest bezczelny, ale bezczelność nie jest ani przestępstwem ani podstawą do odszkodowania.
> I brak reakcji na coś takiego nie jest niesprawiedliwością tylko rzeczywistością życia w społeczeństwie, jeśli ktoś mi mówi że jestem głupszy od niego to pozostaje wykazać rozmówcy( i postronnym) że się myli, a nie latać ze skargami czy się irytować bez sensu.


Ty sobie teraz jaja robisz? Bo nie wiem czy mam się śmiać czy płakać.

BlazD to człowiek, który słynie z tego, że prowokuje, obraża, a potem jak się ktoś zdenerwuje, to leci na skargę do moderatorów że go biją. To ON chodzi ciągle na skargi. Połowa postów w tej księdze jest praktycznie jego.

Poza wprowadzaniem wszędzie polityki i robieniem bałaganu wszędzie ten człowiek nie ma ze sobą nic wartościowego do przekazania. Ja przynajmniej, jak i wielu innych użytkowników nie dostrzegam żadnego geniuszu, tylko zwykłą dziecinadę która nie przystoi normalnemu dorosłemu człowiekowi. Nie potrafiące się zachowywać odpowiednio a potem lecieć na skargi.

Jeżeli Tobie jego zachowanie imponuje no to gratuluję. Dla normalnych ludzi takie zachowanie wywołuje odruch wymiotny. A jak dodamy do tego brak reakcji modów to mamy mieszankę wybuchową.


----------



## demoos

No to nie odpisywac na politykowanie w watkach merytorycznych, a zglaszac. Nie dziala zglaszanie? To nie odpisywac. Skoro wg niektorych to troll, to sam umrze jak sie go zignoruje.

I nie tyczy sie to tego jednego usera, tylko ogolu.

A straszenie "sondem" za takie bzdety to kompletna dziecinada, ktora dopiero jest smieszna.

No i sam dalem sie sprowokowac do pisania w ksiedze...


----------



## el nino

Psze pani, on mi zablał wiadelko... Ludzie, dorośnijcie w końcu.


----------



## dawid392

demoos said:


> No to nie odpisywac na politykowanie w watkach merytorycznych, a zglaszac. Nie dziala zglaszanie? To nie odpisywac. Skoro wg niektorych to troll, to sam umrze jak sie go zignoruje.
> 
> I nie tyczy sie to tego jednego usera, tylko ogolu.
> 
> A straszenie "sondem" za takie bzdety to kompletna dziecinada, ktora dopiero jest smieszna.
> 
> No i sam dalem sie sprowokowac do pisania w ksiedze...


Czyli rozumiem, że większość ma się dostosowywać do jednego, zamiast po prostu wywalić trolla? Tak to widzisz? Nie lepiej byłoby żeby ten człowiek przestał wprowadzać politykę gdzie się da i zaczepiać innych?

Po drugie straszenie sądem nie jest dziecinadą, a aktem desperacji związanej z brakiem sprawiedliwości i równości. A jeżeli już mowa o dziecinadzie, to z pewnością jest nią latanie co chwila na skargi, że ktoś się na niego zdenerwował, chociaż sam zaczepiał.

Poza tym jeszcze jedno. Czy Blaz może sobie tak po prostu wrzucać czyjąś prywatną wiadomość na forum publiczne bez zgody tej osoby? Czy to nie jest naruszanie prywatności i tajemnicy korespondencji? Czy Blaz tutaj nie naruszył prawa?


----------



## demoos

To jest prywatne forum, z rownie prywatnymi moderatorami i nie bylo, i nie jest zarejestrowane na terenie RP. Oczywiscie jesli Cie ktos zwyzywa tu publicznie to idz do sadu i niech go szukaja.

Reszty tego co napisalem nie zrozumiales.
Jesli w jakims temacie ktos sie panoszy a moderacja ma to gdzies, to sie wypisuje z tematu. I problem z glowy.

Korespondencji czego? Wg Prawa z jakiego kraju? 

Po raz kolejny apeluje, jak komus nie pasuje jakis temat, to niech sie z niego wypisze, a nie z forum










W koncu to polityka tutaj to tylko *dodatek* a glowne forum jest o czyms innym.

Na tym zakoncze pisanie w ksiedze. Zapraszam na PM.


----------



## dkzg

dawid392 said:


> BlazD to człowiek, który słynie z tego, że prowokuje, obraża, a potem jak się ktoś zdenerwuje, to leci na skargę do moderatorów że go biją. To ON chodzi ciągle na skargi. Połowa postów w tej księdze jest praktycznie jego.


Po co kłamiesz?









Podpowiem, że BlazD ma postów dokładnie 104 z 16598, co daje jakieś 0,62%, a nie 50%. Pomyliłeś się jakieś 80 razy.


----------



## ps-man

dawid392 said:


> No a kiedy BlazD poniesie konsekwencje za swoje kłamliwe insynuacje w stosunku do innych forumowiczów? Sam byłem nieraz ofiarą takowych.
> 
> Olaboga chco mnie do sondu podać! Ratunku!!!
> 
> No raczej nie śmieszne. Po prostu strach zaczyna zaglądać Ci w oczy. Bo są jakby powody.
> 
> Nie wiem co zamierza zrobić arche1, ale kiedyś komuś naprawdę puszczą nerwy i poda Cie do sądu jeżeli nie zmienisz swojego zachowania. Dobrze by Ci zrobiła taka nauczka.





dawid392 said:


> Po drugie straszenie sądem nie jest dziecinadą, a aktem desperacji związanej z brakiem sprawiedliwości i równości.


Czy to desperacja, przejawy schizofrenii, a może trolling?



arhe1 said:


> No widzisz,
> zadałeś pytanie. Odpowiedziałem. Wycieli odpowiedź. Widać że sznurki od moderatorów mają końce w UM. To smutne, ze urzędnicy którym płacę za pracę, nie pracują, tylko zajmują się moderowaniem tego forum.


***



> Poza tym jeszcze jedno. Czy Blaz może sobie tak po prostu wrzucać czyjąś prywatną wiadomość na forum publiczne bez zgody tej osoby? Czy to nie jest naruszanie prywatności i tajemnicy korespondencji? Czy Blaz tutaj nie naruszył prawa?


Wystarczy, że naciśniesz przycisk raportowania, a dana wiadomość prywatna przestaje być kierowana tylko do jednego adresata i jest dostępna przynajmniej administracji.

A teraz proszę o opuszczenie wątku tych wszystkich, którzy zamierzają kontynuować tę dyskusję.


----------



## Michał Ch.

MikolajNastawniczy aka MarcinKop aka isdrbb aka isedr aka isen aka nastawniczy_sl - ban.


----------



## el nino

Tylko to tutaj zastawie dla potomnych - za straszenie kogoś sądem, samemu można przed ten sąd trafić  



> art. 115 kk
> § 12. Groźbą bezprawną jest zarówno groźba, o której mowa w art. 190, jak i groźba spowodowania postępowania karnego lub rozgłoszenia wiadomości uwłaczającej czci zagrożonego lub jego osoby najbliższej; nie stanowi groźby zapowiedź spowodowania postępowania karnego, jeżeli ma ona jedynie na celu ochronę prawa naruszonego przestępstwem.


----------



## Exelcior

Michał Ch.;147529211 said:


> MikolajNastawniczy aka MarcinKop aka isdrbb aka isedr aka isen aka nastawniczy_sl - ban.


Normalnie Dr Jekyll i Mr Hyde, rozszczepienie (internetowej) osobowości :lol:
Tylko pozostaje zaśpiewać dwoistość duszy. :cheers:
Niestety zdradził się nickiem - powtórzył się "nastawniczy", co już dla mnie było dość podejrzane, zwłaszcza po banie Pana Michała dla jego poprzedniego wcielenia czyli isena. Wcześniej po zbanowaniu jego kont MarcinKop i nastawniczy_sl bodaj @Eurotram odnalazł kolejne jego wcielenie - isdrbb, po zbanowaniu wrócił jako isedr (to już ja zraportowałem). Następnie spokój i długo długo nic, wreszcie wrócił jako isen. Po banie, wraca jako MikołajNastawniczy, czuję że nie zapomnimy o nim na długo, może szykuje kolejne konto niczym waleczny Czukcza :lol:
W pisaniu zawsze ten sam styl - merytorycznie, niemal ekspercko, do czasu, gdy zaatakuje kogoś/coś, ze zdwojoną siłą.


----------



## Voorish-Gdansk

HarryMiller said:


> ^^Tylko że to jest w założeniu forum architektoniczno-budowlane i nie powinno być zamknięte dla nikogo, w tym też bez względu na orientację polityczną.
> W takim tempie niedługo z SSC zrobi się drugie forum Wyborczej, gdzie nawet do znalezisk o życiu seksualnym mrówek w Burkina Faso i innych teoretycznie apolitycznych artykułów komentatorzy nie szczędzą swojej niechęci do rządzących i muszą wpie..... politykę zupełnie na siłę, a gawiedź plusuje i wyrzuca na wierzch.
> 
> A Wykop to niekiedy przejawia nawet wyższy poziom niż niektóre wątki.


Nigdzie nie napisałem, żeby ograniczać komukolwiek dostęp do tego forum. Jeżeli już to jestem za jak najszerszym propagowaniem idei FPW/SSC i polecam każdemu jako źródło rzetelnych informacji oraz naprawdę wyważonych opinii, biorąc pod uwagę internetowe standardy.

No ale jeśli uważasz, że takie rakowisko jak wykop.pl miewa lepszy poziom niż wątki na FPW, to myślę, że na tym zakończmy wymianę doświadczeń internetowych.


----------



## rispetto

arhe1 said:


> Myślę, że gdyby Moderatorzy za każdym razem usuwania wpisu, podawali powód - uniknęliby niepotrzebnych oskarżeń o stronniczość.


----------



## Rafadan

Voorish-Gdansk said:


> Nigdzie nie napisałem, żeby ograniczać komukolwiek dostęp do tego forum. Jeżeli już to jestem za jak najszerszym propagowaniem idei FPW/SSC i polecam każdemu jako źródło rzetelnych informacji oraz naprawdę wyważonych opinii, biorąc pod uwagę internetowe standardy.
> 
> No ale jeśli uważasz, że takie rakowisko jak wykop.pl miewa lepszy poziom niż wątki na FPW, to myślę, że na tym zakończmy wymianę doświadczeń internetowych.


Co do wątków merytorycznych - inwestycyjnych, budowlanych, komunikacyjnych etc. - jasne. Co do polityczno - społecznych, _hehe_, jedyna różnica jest taka, że jest tam większa wolność słowa i trollują wszyscy. Tutaj licencję na trollowanie mają tylko ci prawilni. Chyba nawet paru takich uskutecznia na wykopie to samo co tutaj.


----------



## dkzg

Historycy czekają


----------



## Exelcior

@dkzg
Szczególnie taki jeden z Białorusi - nasz znany i lubiany Czukcza


----------



## Asinus

Exelcior said:


> @Asinus
> Od kiedy pytanie jest insynuacją? Przecież tego nie powiedział.


Gdzie w wypowiedzi arhe1 masz pytanie??



arhe1 said:


> No widzisz,
> zadałeś pytanie. Odpowiedziałem. Wycieli odpowiedź. Widać że sznurki od moderatorów mają końce w UM. To smutne, ze urzędnicy którym płacę za pracę, nie pracują, tylko zajmują się moderowaniem tego forum.


*To jest zdanie oznajmujące!* Serio, jak można nie rozpoznawać pytań od zdań oznajmujących? Przecież w tej wypowiedzi nawet nie ma znaku zapytania.

Poza tym nawet pytanie z określona złośliwą intencją byłoby niedopuszczalne.



dawid392 said:


> Olaboga chco mnie do sondu podać! Ratunku!!! No raczej nie śmieszne. Po prostu strach zaczyna zaglądać Ci w oczy. Bo są jakby powody. Nie wiem co zamierza zrobić arche1, ale kiedyś komuś naprawdę puszczą nerwy i poda Cie do sądu jeżeli nie zmienisz swojego zachowania. Dobrze by Ci zrobiła taka nauczka.


Raczej żałosne. A bezpodstawne straszenie sądem to groźba bezprawna i kolejny powód do bana. Za posługiwanie się bezprawnymi groźbami były już udzielone bany.


----------



## Asinus

dawid392 - 10 dni briga za zaśmiecanie księgi bezpodstawnymi pretensjami.


----------



## chauffeur

Polityczny Custom User Title tego użytkownika:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=50851


----------



## pmaciej7

Zmieniono na standardowy.


----------



## dwiegruszki

Wałęsanie się po Klubie bez 100 postów, i śmiecenie wykopem.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=148002389&postcount=9353

Wysyp...
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=148010467&postcount=5196
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=148004013&postcount=5193

Kuźwa... Klub to tylko odskocznia od Onetu ?


----------



## Gatsby

^^Z całą sympatią, sam sobie weź na wstrzymanie.


----------



## Asinus

Wątek Militarny;148186539 said:


> No dobra, jesteś chamskim prymitywem z wykształceniem, ale bez wartej odnotowania inteligencji, to już udowodniłeś tysiąc razy.


10 dni briga za obrażanie.


----------



## MichalJ

Ponownie zgłaszam wniosek o wpisanie do regulaminu, że za zaczynanie wyrazu dużymi literami PO jest bezwzględny permanentny ban.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=148058635&postcount=2025


----------



## michael_siberia

Przy czym dodałbym wyjątek na wyraz rozpoczynający zdanie.


----------



## Czifo

PO co taki wyjątek?


----------



## michael_siberia

Chociażby po to, że może zdarzyć się wciśnięcie caps locka zamiast shifta.


----------



## Stiggy

To tak, jakbyście chcieli dawać bany za pisanie "TVPIS".


----------



## pmaciej7

michael_siberia said:


> Chociażby po to, że może zdarzyć się wciśnięcie caps locka zamiast shifta.


Treść postów nie pojawia się w czasie pisania, tylko jeszcze trzeba kliknąć "Submit Reply" :dunno:


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał

michael_siberia said:


> Przy czym dodałbym wyjątek na wyraz rozpoczynający zdanie.


A ja bym proponował jako wyjątek dopuszczenie tego w PHP


----------



## 625

k% said:


> Wisla Krakow oficjalnie frajerami sezonu
> 
> Natomiast podoba mi sie zachowanie kibicow Lecha, jak przegrywac to lepiej z hukiem


Miesiąc briga. Zmiana moderatora w Krakowie. Wybory nowego: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=148576197#post148576197


----------



## Ogg

Grubo.


----------



## panAeL

Co z PHP?


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

K% ma wyraźnie sprecyzowane poglądy na wiele spraw. Sporo jego poglądów mnie osobiście nie pasiło. Jest kontrowersyjny ale żeby pozbawiać go moderowania za ten konkretny wpis to jest jakiś ponury żart. *Dodałeś miesiąc briga*? Mam nadzieję, że nikt nie wystartuje na moda z Krakowa. Ewentualnie startujący na miejsce k% zostanie odpowiednio przywitany jako łamistrajk i dupoliz.


----------



## ixs

eno, bez przesady. k% moze i kontrowersyjny, ale jak wszyscy chowali glowy w piasek to jedynie on umial zareagowac twardo i adekewatnie. Chocby w ruskim watku czy na miedzynarodowym gdy trollernia sie rozkrecala... 



panAeL said:


> Co z PHP?


oho jaki zainteresowany... jak widac dlugo na efekty nie trzeba bylo czekac...


----------



## deteroos

^^
^^
Tymi poglądami grabił sobie już długo w wielu wątkach. Przyszła kryska na matyska.


----------



## Wilku88

Don Vito KurDeBalanz said:


> K% ma wyraźnie sprecyzowane poglądy na wiele spraw. Sporo jego poglądów mnie osobiście nie pasiło. Jest kontrowersyjny ale żeby pozbawiać go moderowania za ten konkretny wpis to jest jakiś ponury żart. *Dodałeś miesiąc briga*? Mam nadzieję, że nikt nie wystartuje na moda z Krakowa. Ewentualnie startujący na miejsce k% zostanie odpowiednio przywitany jako łamistrajk i dupoliz.


Zajrzałem do rzeczonego wątku. Ma dopisek (kibice, oprawy, zadymy, głupie napinki, prowokacje = brig/ban).



k% said:


> Wisla Krakow oficjalnie frajerami sezonu
> 
> Natomiast podoba mi sie zachowanie kibicow Lecha, jak przegrywac to lepiej z hukiem





k% said:


> Lepiej tak niż pozwolic cieszyc sie z mistrza na wlasnym stadionie, rozumiem te emocje pewnie bym sam byl wsciekly gdyby tak bylo na Reymonta





k% said:


> mało mnie interesuje twoje zdanie
> 
> Brawo dla Lecha i tyle, kibice mieli wieksza jaja niz pilkarze tego dnia, zreszta podobnie jak nasi ktorzy ZA KAZDYM razem jak maja na cos szanse to maja pelne pampersy jak przedszkolaki


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Bardzo wybiórczo zajrzałeś do tego wątku. Mimo zastrzeżeń w tytule, które podkreśliłeś, większość uczestników ma je w tyle, więc wyciąganie k% wpisów jest po prostu słabe. Dla mnie to jest gość z jajami (w odróżnieniu do wielu modów), który nigdy moderatorskiej władzy nie nadużył. A w PHP miałby wiele powodów do brigowania. W krakowskich wątkach też.


----------



## demoos

Nie tyle, ze w tyle co bylo przyzwolenie na robienie tego z glowa. Wojen nie bylo bo byly tlumione w zarodku.


----------



## Rafadan

K% jako mod miał swoje wady, ale jednak wprowadzał dobrą atmosferę.


----------



## Wilku88

Don Vito KurDeBalanz said:


> Bardzo wybiórczo zajrzałeś do tego wątku. Mimo zastrzeżeń w tytule, które podkreśliłeś, większość uczestników ma je w tyle, więc wyciąganie k% wpisów jest po prostu słabe. Dla mnie to jest gość z jajami (w odróżnieniu do wielu modów), który nigdy moderatorskiej władzy nie nadużył. A w PHP miałby wiele powodów do brigowania. W krakowskich wątkach też.


Ja do niego prywatnie nic nie mam, nigdy mi krzywdy nie zrobił. Ale od moderatora można chyba wymagać więcej niż wyrażania aprobaty dla robienia rozpierdolu na stadionie. 

Brigowano tu z bardziej absurdalnych powodów, tak jak gościa, który cannot into żarty i zgłosił obrazek "za wszystkim stoją Żydzi" za antysemityzm i poleciał za pomówienie o antysemityzm. :nuts: Równocześnie nie można się było doprosić o upomnienie dla użytkowników stygmatyzujących innych jako "ruskie trolle", chociaż to taki sam ciężar gatunkowy.


----------



## BlazD

Wilku88 said:


> Brigowano tu z bardziej absurdalnych powodów, tak jak gościa, który cannot into żarty i zgłosił obrazek "za wszystkim stoją Żydzi" za antysemityzm i poleciał za pomówienie o antysemityzm. :nuts:


Poleciał za zasugerowanie wzięcia łapówek oraz za brak dowodów na to i to był bardzo poważny powód. Cofnij się do tej sytuacji, przeczytaj ją uważnie jeszcze raz i nie siej dezinformacji.

K% jest świetnym moderatorem, odważnym i biorącym na siebie robotę, której wyraźnie inni moderatorzy nie chcą. Ma przy tym luzacki styl. Przeszkadza komuś to?

Owszem, to zdanie o demolowaniu stadionów było nie na miejscu i nie piszę dlatego, że jestem z Warszawy, bo mnie piłka w ogóle nie interesuje i Legia mi wisi. OK, mógłby być za to brig. Jednak zdjęcie k% funkcji moda w krakowskiem? Za co?

A nasze protesty i tak nie mają znaczenia, bo 625 jest znany z tego, że brigi/bany daje bardzo lekko, ale bardzo twardo przy nich obstaje.


----------



## ixs

k% to czesc klimatu tego forum, od poczatku taki byl i bylo dobrze. 

Tak, psujmy cos co dziala i jest fajne... w imie nie wiem czego.


----------



## Exelcior

@k% zareagował na przykład w tematach kolejowych, mimo że nominalnie przydzielony jest tam @Michał_Ch ale oidp kiedy @nelek "grasował" w wątkach podkarpackich jego nie było na necie. Napisałem do k%, zareagował niemal natychmiast - świadkiem jest @khan_tengri, można ten wątek odkopać. Na początku nie moderował wątków kolejowych ale bodaj dostał dział małopolski i podkarpacki - i słusznie. Od tego czasu jest spokój. I wy banujecie takiego fajnego moda :nuts:


----------



## czlapka

Decyzja delikatnie mówiąc dziwna, trzeba było dać k% zakaz udzielania się w wątku o polskiej piłce czy coś, brig na miesiąc i zabranie moda to śmiech na sali.

Szkoda, że jak w łódzkich wątkach dział się taki bajzel że głowa mała, bo główny mod miał wolne a potem mniej czasu na forum to jakoś żadnej reakcji nie było


----------



## Sasza

Śmiechu warte.


----------



## PretoriaNPG

z wieloma prywatnymi opiniami k% się nie zgadzam,ale moderatorem jest bdb 

Oddać k% !!!!!!!!


----------



## bartek76

Może krakowskim targiem, utrzymać brig w mocy ale pozostawić k% jako moda?
Plus ewentualnie zakaz wypowiadania się na tematy kibicowskie?


----------



## Wilku88

BlazD said:


> Poleciał za zasugerowanie wzięcia łapówek oraz za brak dowodów na to i to był bardzo poważny powód. Cofnij się do tej sytuacji, przeczytaj ją uważnie jeszcze raz i nie siej dezinformacji.


Faktycznie! Przekopalem sie przez watek i pomieszalo mi sie przez fakt, ze zgloszenie obrazka i ban za lapowki byly obok siebie. Faktycznie dostal bana za insynuacje, ale nie te. 
Przepraszam wszystkich zainteresowanych za wprowadzanie w blad.

Co do k%, to moze zakaz moderowania w watku pilkarskim, brig utrzymac w mocy i pozostawic uprawnienia moderacyjne na reszte forum?


----------



## drugastrona

Don Vito KurDeBalanz said:


> Jest kontrowersyjny ale żeby pozbawiać go moderowania za ten konkretny wpis to jest jakiś ponury żart.


Tak gwoli ścisłości, to k% od lat wyrażał w tym wątku takie poglądy (pochwała przemocy) i wielokrotnie mu to wytykano, że moderatorowi nie wypada pisać takich rzeczy. Głównie chodziło o wojenki kibiców w Krakowie między sobą. Pochwalanie takiej sytuacji, jaka miała miejsce w niedzielę w Poznaniu, o której trąbią wszystkie media i wszyscy równo potępiają, jest mocno nie na miejscu, a tym bardziej w wykonaniu moderatora, który powinien świecić przykładem. To nie kara za jeden wpis, ale po prostu przez lata nikt nie reagował na takie teksty, aż w końcu wybuchło.


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

^^ Jakoś nikt nie zbanował admina 625 za wywołanie ośmieszającej cały polski dział gównoburzy z Niemcami i resztą ssc o wrocławski dworzec. A powód był kompletnie z tyłka wzięty. K% jedyne kontrowersje jakie wzbudzał to w wątkach piłkarskich. Nigdy nie ukrywał, że jest kibolem Wisły. Zabranie za to "moderatora" jest żenująco śmieszne. Admin chyba wie, że istnieje coś takiego jak PM? Nie mógł tego załatwić polubownie zamiast walić z grubej rury? 
Po za tym ciekawi mnie, że żaden mod się nie wypowiedział w temacie. Aż tak jesteście przywiązani do swoich funkcji, że żaden z was nie wypowiedział słowa? Tchórze. Tracę resztki szacunku do moderatorów tego forum.


----------



## PretoriaNPG

drugastrona said:


> Tak gwoli ścisłości, to k% od lat wyrażał w tym wątku takie poglądy (pochwała przemocy) i wielokrotnie mu to wytykano, że moderatorowi nie wypada pisać takich rzeczy. Głównie chodziło o wojenki kibiców w Krakowie między sobą. Pochwalanie takiej sytuacji, jaka miała miejsce w niedzielę w Poznaniu, o której trąbią wszystkie media i wszyscy równo potępiają, jest mocno nie na miejscu, a tym bardziej w wykonaniu moderatora, który powinien świecić przykładem. To nie kara za jeden wpis, ale po prostu przez lata nikt nie reagował na takie teksty, aż w końcu wybuchło.


To jest spór z natury czy sędzia (moderator) ma prawo do prywatnych opini choćby najbardziej skrajnych.

W mojej opinii ma jeśli to nie nie wpływa na wykonywanie przez niego obowiązków i pilnowania prawa (regulaminu). Nie zauważyłem ani razu żeby k% nadużywał swojej pozycji nawet jak ktoś mu prywatnie nadepnął na odcisk (np Ty czy ja czy ktokolwiek inny).

Poza tym wydaje mi się,że to powinno pozostać w gestii użytkowników z Krakowa


----------



## DonDiegoDeLaVega

Czy to ma być moderator poważnego forum czy jakaś popierdółka?



k% said:


> jak widze te rosyjskie parszywe ryje ich pilkarzy to od razu kibicuje wszystkim ich przeciwnikom


----------



## prestidigitator

Po tej farsie z brigiem i cofaniem go, pan moderator, jak widać, czuje się już nietykalny


----------



## lukki

k% said:


> jak widze te rosyjskie parszywe ryje ich pilkarzy to od razu kibicuje wszystkim ich przeciwnikom


Dziękujemy za rzetelną, celną analizę piłkarską drużyny rosyjskiej. Z pewnością taki ekspert jak ty trafnie wytypuje zwycięzce tego meczu.
:bash:

Czy naprawdę wchodząc do tematu piłkarskiego mam czytać takie prostackie opinie?


----------



## Gatsby

^^Nagle kibice piłkarscy delikatni jak panienki...


----------



## prestidigitator

Czyli to powinien być nowy standard wypowiedzi na forum? Podmień sobie rosyjskich piłkarzy na np. "Kraków spoko, gdyby nie te parszywe ryje krakowian wokół". Na pewno takie opinie przyjęlibyście ze zrozumieniem i z uśmiechem


----------



## Gatsby

^^Ale wątki futbolowe są mocno surrealistyczne, więc jesteśmy na granicy konwencji


----------



## DonDiegoDeLaVega

Nie jesteśmy. Poza tym to ponoć moderator, po którym oczekiwania względem standardów powinny być wyższe.


----------



## Exelcior

Widać, że zaczęło się "polowanie na czarownice". Szukacie "haków" na k%? Widać ironii nie zajarzyliście


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Dejcie już spokój. Nawet znakomity i o wielkiej kulturze osobistej artysta, jakim był śp Gustaw Holoubek, potrafił podczas meczu grubem słowem rzucić.


----------



## ixs

tym bardziej ze to chodzi o Rosje, czyli generalnie pod patriotyzm podpada. :troll:


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

O tym, przez wrodzoną skromność, nie wspominam


----------



## Ronald W. Reagan

Jeden z łódzkich nowych, młodych, gniewnych:



> łodzianin;150086645 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chcesz stosować gestapowskie metody....tylko dlatego że ktoś ma inne zdanie i potrafi je argumentować? hno:
Click to expand...

Zapewniam, że nie jestem z gestapo i generalnie taka sugestia w tym kraju jest niewybaczalna. 

Generalnie zachęcam Modów do wyprawy na łódzkie rubieże. Dyskusje stają się strasznie nieczytelne gdy po raz kolejny, ci sami ludzie, w ten sam co zawsze sposób uprawiają trolling w nieco marudnym odcieniu. Strasznie to przeszkadza. Pozostawiam pod uwagę i zachęcam Modów do większej aktywności.


----------



## łodzianin1

kolego chcesz bana dla mnie, wiec to są gestapowskie metody, jak je można nazwać inaczej?
Za co? Za to że mam inne zdanie, za to że potrafię argumentować bez potrzeby sięgania po inwektywy? Zastanów się do czego to prowadzi, skoro za wyrażanie innej opinii niż rozmówca, ten drugi żąda bana dla tego pierwszego. Uważasz ze to normalne? Tak właśnie robiło gestapo. To są gestapowskie metody, ja nie krytykuje Ciebie osobiście tylko Twój sposób myślenia i załatwiania spraw. Nie potrafisz szanować innych użytkowników forum. 
Wiele osób ma do Ciebie pretensje za fantazjowanie ale nikt nie pisał do moderatorów o bana dla Ciebie, może jednak powinniśmy?


----------



## Ronald W. Reagan

Nie - to mnie nie interesuje - pisz co chcesz. Ale bez wyzywania od gestapowców. 

Ponawiam swoją prośbę o ukaranie tego forumowicza.


----------



## łodzianin1

Szanowny użytkowniku tego forum, czy zauważasz różnicę między nazwaniem kogoś gestapowcem a napisanie że ktoś używa gestapowskich metod? To jest clou sprawy. Widzę że nie widzisz różnicy a to błąd, bo przez to źle interpretujesz to co inni piszą.


----------



## pmaciej7

ixs said:


> tym bardziej ze to chodzi o Rosje, czyli generalnie pod patriotyzm podpada. :troll:





Don Vito KurDeBalanz said:


> O tym, przez wrodzoną skromność, nie wspominam


Rozumni ludzie odróżniają patriotyzm od szowinizmu.


----------



## ixs

pmaciej7 said:


> Rozumni ludzie odróżniają patriotyzm od szowinizmu.


No wlasnie odrozniam i u duzej czesci Rosjan to jest juz ta druga opcja/etap.
Jakos nie kupuje podejscia typu... car zly... spoleczenstwo dobre. To samo w przypadku PL. Jedno z drugiego wynika.


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

pmaciej7 said:


> *Rozumni* ludzie odróżniają patriotyzm od szowinizmu.


Kultura osobista u pana moderatora najwyższych lotów, jak zwykle. Przecież trzeba kogoś intelektualnie zniszczyć żeby się poczuć dobrze. Nieprawdaż? Zażartowałem sobie, być może nieudanie, i od razu trzeba wytaczać kolubryny szowinizmu. Dżinius.


----------



## michael_siberia

Sprawdziłby ktoś tego ananasa pod kątem multikonta?
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1399349


----------



## Exelcior

Ten ananas jest tu długi czas i raczej nie trolluje. Nawet jeśli to multi to może dać mu "2 szansę" i poczekać na jego 1 błąd :lol:? Tak było z @MarcinemKopem


----------



## behemot

spam
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=151146037&postcount=2030


----------



## 19Dako20

pmaciej7 said:


> :|


dla mnie nie byles na tyle uprzejmy by przypomniec o regulaminie PHP, dostalem bodajze infraction warty siódemke. Za pierwszy i jedyny wpis :lol:


----------



## Exelcior

Na razie czysto na rosyjskich, ukraińskich i białoruskich forach. Tylko orel aktywny, Czukczy niet :troll: .


----------



## pmaciej7

19Dako20 said:


> Za pierwszy i jedyny wpis :lol:


Za drugi w krótkim czasie.


----------



## 19Dako20

pmaciej7 said:


> Za drugi w krótkim czasie.


nie przypominam sobie, lakonicznie stwierdziles ze k% jest od sprzatania w php wlepiajac przy okazji 30dni. A powody do zglaszania mialem powazne, pewien uzytkownik wyzylal Polaków mieszkajacych za granicami PL. Zrozumialbym, gdybys wyslal wiadomosc. Wiesz, nie kazdy czyta pierwszy post, badz moze cos przeoczyc. Zdarza sie, szczegolnie gdy przegladasz forum na telefonie.

Dawanie siódemki za to, ze ktos nie doczyta info dot komu nalezy raportowac sciek. Do tego przymykanie oka na powazne naruszanie zasad netykiety, jest po prostu wyrazem bardzo niskich standardów moderowania.


----------



## Arekd

Kulturalni ludzie, zwracam się z uprzejmą prośbą o cofniecie dożywotniego bana na konto "Strozu". Czytam z jakiego powodu ludzie zostają wyrzuceni to moje przewinienie jest tyci. Fakt, był to mój 1 post i od razu polityczny ale obiecuje poprawę i apolityczność!  Nie udzielałem się ale obserwuje je już latami. Z góry dzięki!


----------



## Exelcior

A ładnie to tak z drugiego konta nadawać? Za to oidp jest ban wieczysty, prawda @k%? Trzeba było PW do administracji napisać.


----------



## dkzg

Jak dostał bana, to nie mógł pisać PW.


----------



## Exelcior

Z drugiej strony na phpbb by Przemo jest chyba możliwość PW do administratorów nawet jak masz bana (by udało się np odbanować konto). Tu tej możliwości nie ma, szkoda. Może hamowało by to zapędy na tworzenie multikont (z technicznego punktu widzenia).


----------



## Arekd

Dokładnie, nie miałem możliwości pisać PW. Więc z konieczności (a nie z nudów) założyłem drugie konto, a cenie je sobie i szkoda mi było odpuścić.


----------



## Exelcior

A za co zarobiłeś tego bana? Za poglądy czy trolling? Jeśli to 1 może udałoby się jakoś cię wybronić


----------



## potwo-or

Mam prośbę. PanCerka2 sugeruje że mam multikonto. Czy któryś z moderatorów mógłby zareagować i wyjaśnić sytuację.


----------



## Grassmannian

Nie jestem moderatorem, ale mogę wyjaśnić sytuację, jednocześnie sugerując, że warto udać się do okulisty 

PanCerka2 nie sugeruje, że masz multikonto, tylko, że przekręcasz jego (jej?) nicka, dokładniej tutaj:


potwo-or said:


> (...)EDIT:
> 
> 
> PanCerka2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> (...)
> 
> 
> 
> Pan cerka właśnie o tym napisałem wyżej.
Click to expand...


----------



## potwo-or

Jestem prawie pewien że tego "mi" nie było w pierwotnej wersji. Jeśli była przeproszę.


----------



## Exelcior

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=45106 - słuchajcie, czy taki manifest polityczny jest dopuszczalny?


----------



## vvi

Mam prośbę o nauczycielskiego briga na 10 dni



Ronald W. Reagan said:


> Na pisowskie drzewo z tym idź.
> To nie jest forum dla cymbałów z pis.


----------



## xkk

Popieram prośbę vvi. Nazywanie innych userów "cymbałami" w powodu ich przwdziwych bądź wyimaginowanych poglądów jest niedopuszczalne, zwłaszcza w przypadku osoby, która sama domagała się brigów dla innych za zarzucanie jej motywacji politycznych


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Reagan, nie zapomnę Ci upadku komunizmu, ale 10 dni musi być.


----------



## bm34484

Ja całkowicie rozumiem, że kwestie praw LGBT są w naszym kraju jeszcze dość mocno kontrowersyjne i jakaś debata (często marnej jakości) może i pewnie musi się odbywać, ale obrzydliwa homofobia, porównywanie do pedofilii, czy wyzywanie od ludzi chorych to jest poziom, który nie powinien mieć miejsca:



Michał z Wierzbic;151297609 said:


> Piszesz, że homoseksualizm istnieje od zawsze, występuje w przyrodzie. Zawsze tez rodzili się ludzie z różnymi chorobami, dewiacjami.
> 
> ...
> 
> Facet musi być naprawdę ciężko chory jeśli preferuje facetów a kobiety nie robią na nim wrażenia.
> 
> ...
> 
> kiedyś na moje podwórko też przyszedł pewien facet, był radosny, uśmiechnięty, rozdawał dzieciom cukierki ale dzieci się go bały- uciekły. Ja miałem wtedy z 16 lat, jak wróciłem do domu to Rodzice powiedzieli mi, że to był pewnie pedofil. Stosował te same metody co wczoraj na paradzie.


Gdyby pojawiły się analogiczne rasistowskie komentarze to taki użytkownik szybko wyleciałby z forum.


----------



## Asinus

^^ 10 dni briga.


----------



## MichalJ

"wyzywanie od chorych"?


----------



## michael_siberia

Poprawka - od chorych i dewiantów.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

po ostatnim akapicie to nawet mnie nie dziwią poglądy skoro ktoś był w ten sposób wychowywany... Stalin pewnie też był pedofilem bo cukierki dzieciom rozdawał... :wtf:


----------



## herrrabarbar

Oczywiście. Myślisz, że "A mógł zabić" to skąd się wzięło?


----------



## potwo-or

Mam prośbę o reakcję. Użytkownik Nihonbashi po raz kolejny wmawia userom że jestem osobą którą nie jestem i że piszę tutaj aby utrzymać się na stołku. 
Tutaj cytat:


Nihonbashi said:


> Jakbyś dostał z przypadku robotę dyrektora handlowego na LCJ bo pisałeś fajne posty o lotnisku na wieżowcach to co byś robił żeby się utrzymać na stołku?


W związku z tym że już kiedyś prostowałem, że nie pracowałem i nie pracuje na łódzkim lotnisku uważam, że użytkownik posuwa się za daleko. 

W związku z tym proszę o reakcję.


Jeśli potrzebujecie potwierdzenia mojej tożsamości to proszę o kontakt na priv. Nie jeden użytkownik tego forum zna mnie osobiście - więc chętnych do potwierdzenia znajdę.


----------



## pmaciej7

potwo-or said:


> Nie jeden użytkownik tego forum zna mnie osobiście - więc chętnych do potwierdzenia znajdę.


Tak, tak, to na pewno będą Twoi podwładni.







10 dni.


----------



## xkk

Składam oficjalną skargę na działalność użytkownika Dnopped777 w wątku o Centralnym Porcie Lotniczym. Jego wpisy publikowane tam od około tygodnia to zwykły trolling


----------



## borkosiu

Kolejny raz BlazD w wątku religijnym, ad personam z flekowaniem moich przekonań religijnych:

"do tego realizowany przez kogoś, kto reprezentuje religię już zupełnie od czapy".


----------



## mateusz.el

*espenkruger* - 10 dni bana za oszczerstwa w kierunku adminów Forum i prowokujące dyskusje.


----------



## mateusz.el

xkk said:


> Składam oficjalną skargę na działalność użytkownika Dnopped777 w wątku o Centralnym Porcie Lotniczym. Jego wpisy publikowane tam od około tygodnia to zwykły trolling


Jutro zajrzę


----------



## ptiroat

Serio takie teksty są tolerowane na tym forum? Móglbym zrobić analizę kompleksów tego użytkownika ale po co zniżać się do takiego poziomu?



KrzychS said:


> No cóż, przecież muszą gdzieś pokazać swoje kompleksy ludzie z Radomia


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=151509400&postcount=14987


----------



## BlazD

Czy ktoś może zatrzymać kolejną spamerską wizytę tego usera w warszawskich wątkach?
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1038726

Przy okazji: Pancerka2 ma bana na stałe czy czasowo?


----------



## mateusz.el

^^ Sytuacja opanowana.


----------



## potwo-or

Czy kolega dostał ostrzeżenie od mateusza.el za takie leczenie kompleksów czy za coś innego?


----------



## ps-man

ptiroat said:


> Serio takie teksty są tolerowane na tym forum? Móglbym zrobić analizę kompleksów tego użytkownika ale po co zniżać się do takiego poziomu?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=151509400&postcount=14987


Del + ostrzeżenie.



potwo-or said:


> Czy kolega dostał ostrzeżenie od mateusza.el za takie leczenie kompleksów czy za coś innego?


Dostał ode mnie. Chociaż problem jest głębszy. W tematach lotniczo-kolejowych odnośnie Łodzi ludzie po obu stronach "barykady" dostają pierdolca.


----------



## Din Sevenn

Mam prośbę, żeby mod prześledził działalność użytkownika Andbyd w wątkach bydgoskich zaczynając od najnowszych treści:

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1033785&page=238

Na codzień można tego nie zauważać, ale to jest troll, co chwilę łamiący netykietę. Pisze dwa takie same posty pod sobą, kasuje treść posta po tym, jak pod nim ma nań odpowiedzi innych (tak, że z treści dyskusji robi bezsens), co jakiś czas jest podobne zachowanie.
Próbuje nieudolnie "z humorkiem błyskotliwie" obrazić tekstami typu "przygrzało"; I przede wszystkim atakuje personalnie wygarniając innym "brak wiedzy", samemu będąc totalnym laikiem, nie mającym pojęcia o urbanistyce, a co gorsza, nie chcącym się niczego nauczyć, choćby od userów, którzy coś sobą na ten temat reprezentują.

Z góry dziękuję w imieniu bydgoskich użytkowników.


----------



## low1

Naprawdę mamy już dosyć tych wojenek city vs city, ale wieczny trolling takich userów zniechęca do przeglądania forum.

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=151641586&postcount=163


----------



## Michał Ch.

^^
Ok - tydzień.


----------



## xkk

Zdaje się, że ostrzeżenie nie pomogło

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=151668738&postcount=7583


----------



## ps-man

xkk said:


> Zdaje się, że ostrzeżenie nie pomogło
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=151668738&postcount=7583


dnoped777 - post skasowany + 14 dni odpoczynku.


----------



## Beck's

bartek76 said:


> Już bez przesady, drażliwyś niczym stara panna


No tak, bo jakby na mnie pluli i udwalbym, ze pada deszcz to nie byłbym wrażliwy jak stara panna? 

Zawsze traktuje innych użytkowników z szacunkiem, nawet jak się z nimi nie zgadzam i tego samego od nich oczekuje.


----------



## bartek76

Beck's said:


> No tak, bo jakby na mnie pluli i udwalbym, ze pada deszcz to nie byłbym wrażliwy jak stara panna?
> 
> Zawsze traktuje innych użytkowników z szacunkiem, nawet jak się z nimi nie zgadzam i tego samego od nich oczekuje.



Rozumiem że można się czasami trochę zirytować, ale żartobliwe nazwanie botem i to jeszcze partii prorozwojowej i prounijnej to nie jest plucie, imho
A wzajemne wrzucanie się do ignorowanych to już jest jakiś odlot w dyskusji...
Przy czym najśmieszniejsze lub najsmutniejsze jest to że pewnie oboje byście zgodzili się w 80-90% spraw


----------



## Beck's

To, ze ktos uwaza iz popieram partie prorozwojowa i prounijna nie jest dla mnie obraza. Jest nia jedynie nazwanie mnie botem tej partii, a więc nie człowiekiem tylko programem komputerowym, który pisze dla niej komentarze czyli nie ma wlasnego zdania, nie mysli.


----------



## k%

Beck's said:


> No tak, bo jakby na mnie pluli i udwalbym, ze pada deszcz to nie byłbym wrażliwy jak stara panna?


na kota sie nie da napluc, bo zawsze sie wysmyknie i jeszcze ukasi 

nie jest to nic do Ciebie, tylko pokazuje jak mozna pozbyc sie schematycznego myslenia


----------



## victorek

Beck's said:


> To, ze ktos uwaza iz popieram partie prorozwojowa i prounijna nie jest dla mnie obraza. Jest nia jedynie nazwanie mnie botem tej partii, a więc nie człowiekiem tylko programem komputerowym, który pisze dla niej komentarze czyli nie ma wlasnego zdania, nie mysli.


Nierzadko mocno się narzucasz ze swoimi przekonaniami i to w wątkach niepolitycznych. W sumie nie ty jeden więc dziwne, że akurat ty dostąpiłeś zaszczytu..
Troche humoru


----------



## nikmin

prosze o interwencje :
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=153172814&postcount=6382


----------



## nikmin

Po raz kolejny raz prosze o interwencje w warunkach recydywy :
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=153210742&postcount=6431


----------



## chauffeur

Użytkownik aliveinchains nie przestaje trollować w wątku rosyjskim. Dalej zaśmieca wątek kremlowską propagandą, dalej złośliwie przekręca nicki innych użytkowników (za co miał już briga):



aliveinchains said:


> Dla pana Michała z Syberki


Proszę o reakcję.


----------



## pmaciej7

Już nie będzie.


----------



## Michał Ch.

pmaciej7 said:


> Już nie będzie.


Dobre, kilka dni temu dałem mu 3 dni za...


dokładnie to samo.


----------



## michael_siberia

Dostał kopa na zawsze? Jak tak, to super wiadomość


----------



## 625

wirtualnyjan1 AKA HAEREM multiple ban.


----------



## potwo-or

Miał multikonto bo miał czy zalożył bo dostał briga/bana? Pytam bo raczej normalny się wydawał...


----------



## 625

Po brigu. Ale wtedy w ogóle mu coś się pokiełbasiło, już się nie wydawał taki, jak wcześniej.


----------



## Exelcior

Arabski spamer znów grasuje:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1433942


----------



## Zegarkowy

Polityka poza PHP. 
Może ktoś to zamknąć i/albo posprzątać?
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=153802572#post153802572


----------



## Exelcior

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=153804164&postcount=10067 - tu też "żale polityczne". Tak dla przyzwoitości


----------



## evertonfans2012

demmat said:


> Aha, czyli *spierdolono* budynek stawiając na jego dachu szklaną budę i barierki, po to, by najemca penthouse'u mógł sobie Warszawę pooglądać.
> 
> :applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:


Proszę o interwencję w sprawie tej "merytorycznej i trzymającej poziom" wypowiedzi.


----------



## Exelcior

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1432660 - MarcinKop aka nastawniczy_sl aka isdrbb aka isedr aka isen aka Konduktor KS (bez spacji, w przeciwieństwie do Konduktora_KS) aka MikołajNastawniczy aka Góral_Beskidy powrócił.


----------



## Mkbewe

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=153945660&postcount=16589

Spamer, sieje nacjonalistyczną propagandę na 100 różnych forach w 20 różnych językach.


----------



## dawid392

Czy ktoś z modów mógłby się zająć użytkownikiem *@Archiforma* w krośnieńskim wątku? https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=475737&page=692 (początkek komentarzy tego użytkownika na następnej stronie)

Użytkownik ten jest projektantem, który zaprojektował budynek- gniota w samym centrum Krosna. Nie dość że zaprojektował gniota, to po wyrażeniu negatywnych opinii na temat tego budynku zjawił się w wątku i zaczął nas forumowiczów atakować że on jest najmądrzejszy a my nie mamy zielonego pojęcia o estetyce, architekturze. Zresztą sami poczytajcie jego komentarze a zobaczycie. To jest straszne, że mamy takich architektów i do tego mających takie mniemanie o sobie....

I to już nie jest pierwszy raz. Włąściwie za każdym razem jak się pojawi na forum to tylko po to aby bronić swojego poprzez atak na normalnych ludzi.


----------



## Darek Yoker

Przy okazji dawno nie widziałem tak fajnej "interpelacji" w sprawie interwencji. ^^



Tomkisiel said:


> Super. @Dziubus gratuluję. Darek i Bartek niech drżą .


Ja raczej liczę że *Dziubus* będzie wyważonym moderatorem jak np. *Marcin.Poznań* 
i okaże się moderatorem który odcina się w swoich decyzjach od wcześniejszych konfliktów czy lubienia lub nie lubienia ; oraz rozgraniczając własne poglądy od brigowania  . 
Moderacja to powinna też być sztuka wzniesienia się ponad siebie i spełniania roli przewodniej wobec wszystkich użytkowników równo - a nie wybiórczo - i wierzę że takim właśnie moderatorem okaże się *Dziubus*.


----------



## Exelcior

Zwłaszcza, że mieliśmy nalot multikontowego trolla o pseudonimie nomen omen Bolek(01) :lol: Zbieżność przypadkowa :nuts:
Mam nadzieję, że Dziubus zajmie się wątkami łódzkimi, by użytkownicy nie bali się poruszać kontrowersyjnych tematów a trolle nie judziły


----------



## dawid392

dawid392 said:


> Czy ktoś z modów mógłby się zająć użytkownikiem *@Archiforma* w krośnieńskim wątku? https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=475737&page=692 (początkek komentarzy tego użytkownika na następnej stronie)
> 
> Użytkownik ten jest projektantem, który zaprojektował budynek- gniota w samym centrum Krosna. Nie dość że zaprojektował gniota, to po wyrażeniu negatywnych opinii na temat tego budynku zjawił się w wątku i zaczął nas forumowiczów atakować że on jest najmądrzejszy a my nie mamy zielonego pojęcia o estetyce, architekturze. Zresztą sami poczytajcie jego komentarze a zobaczycie. To jest straszne, że mamy takich architektów i do tego mających takie mniemanie o sobie....
> 
> I to już nie jest pierwszy raz. Włąściwie za każdym razem jak się pojawi na forum to tylko po to aby bronić swojego poprzez atak na normalnych ludzi.


Czy modowie w ogóle zaglądają tutaj do wątku? Użytkownik Archiforma w dalszym ciągu atakuje forumowiczów na forum.


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał

To skorzystajcie z "ignore list" i w końcu może zrozumie że pisze sam do siebie...


----------



## Eurotram

Wypalacz Rafał;154685798 said:


> To skorzystajcie z "ignore list" i w końcu może zrozumie że pisze sam do siebie...


Wiesz co Rafał,wszedłem z ciekawości by zapoznać się choć z próbką jego twórczości literackiej... i tak zarozumiałego,nieuleczalnie przekonanego o "jedynosłuszności" swojej wizji (a jednocześnie tak agresywnego wobec wszystkich kwestionujących tę "jedynosłuszność") człowieka to chyba jeszcze nie widziałem. Tekst "powitalny" z 28.11.2018 to kwalifikuje się IMHO minimum na miesięcznego briga (by nie rzec: na bana!). Uprzedzając ewentualną kontrę: ciągle mam w pamięci jednego projektanta przemysłowego,który uparcie odpowiadał na krytykę że "tramwaj nie może wyglądać jak ogórek"; jednak później spod reki jego i jego zespołu wyszły także projekty ogólnie chwalone (w tym przez przeciwników firmy) za styl. Obawiam się jednak,że akurat pan W.J.Ż. (podaję inicjały gdyż sam się oficjalnie w poście przedstawia) jest niereformowalny; zresztą wystarczy spojrzeć na plakaty wyborcze by dojść do wniosku,że facet nie potrafi nawet własnego stylu ogarnąć (a co dopiero mówić o architekturze miejskiej). A propos plakatów wyborczych: może jego przynależność partyjna w poprzednich wyborach nieco pozwoli zrozumieć kwestię jego elokwencji i zdolności przyjaznej wymiany poglądów (w tym zmienił barwy,ale też nie wszedł; może dlatego taki wk...ny na cały świat) :nuts:


----------



## bartek76

Też odwiedziłem tamten wątek i cóż, ten pan sam sobie wystawił świadectwo, chyba najlepiej to zostawić, ku przestrodze


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

User Archiforma has been banned permanently, reason: chamstwo.


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał

A jakiego bana dostał Jan Mocny - czasowego czy definitywnego? (no i jeśli to drugie - to czy nie narodzi się nam kolejny czukcza? :troll: )


----------



## bartek76

BlazD sie obrazil? Jego kiblowanie juz sie skonczylo


----------



## LubiePiwo

Jeśli tak to żadna strata


----------



## Rafadan

bartek76 said:


> BlazD sie obrazil? Jego kiblowanie juz sie skonczylo


Jaka może być inna reakcja, skoro wyszło, że administracja zaprzedała się reżimowi, jak Solorz? hno:


----------



## untasz_napirisza

Wypalacz Rafał;154706690 said:


> A jakiego bana dostał Jan Mocny - czasowego czy definitywnego? (no i jeśli to drugie - to czy nie narodzi się nam kolejny czukcza? :troll: )


Tak hartowała się stal. :troll:


----------



## SoboleuS

bartek76 said:


> BlazD sie obrazil? Jego kiblowanie juz sie skonczylo


Wszystkie jego fotorelacje wyglądają teraz tak:



BlazD said:


>


Najwyraźniej się obraził i zabrał swoje zabawki.


----------



## adam.dworzak

bartek76 said:


> BlazD sie obrazil? Jego kablowanie juz sie skonczylo


Fixed it for ya.


----------



## Wilku88

bartek76 said:


> BlazD sie obrazil? Jego kiblowanie juz sie skonczylo


_Wruci._ Niczym Kubica.


----------



## bartek76

adam.dworzak said:


> Fixed it for ya.



Akurat lubilem z nim dyskutowac, choc przyznaje ze nie bylo to latwe


----------



## Wilku88

bartek76 said:


> Akurat lubilem z nim dyskutowac, choc przyznaje ze nie bylo to latwe


Gdy się z nim nie zgadzało, lubił odwracać kota ogonem, a upomniany twierdził, że robi to adwersarz, a on tylko przestawia kota na właściwe miejsce. 
Irytujące to było, ale rozmówcą był ciekawym i interesujące rzeczy pisał, wiedzy też nie można mu było odmówić.
_Wruci_.


----------



## Stiggy

SoboleuS said:


> Wszystkie jego fotorelacje wyglądają teraz tak:
> 
> 
> 
> BlazD said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Najwyraźniej się obraził i zabrał swoje zabawki.
Click to expand...

Niezły foch...


----------



## michael_siberia

Ja tam jestem ciekaw, czy "Jan Mocny" to nie było czasem multi użytkownika "bobtrebor".


----------



## cichy87

Prośba o przejrzenie ostatnich stron wątku i posprzątanie bo czytać się tego nie da, np. postów jak ten:


mis2a said:


> A wracając do spółek energetycznych i cen jakie ponosimy z powodu emisji CO2 to nie sądzisz chyba, że kraj którego energetyka głównie opiera się na węglu nagle że tak powiem kolokwialnie przebranżowi się na inne źródła. Idiotyzmem to było podpisywanie pakiety klimatycznego i sprzedaż praw do emisji Hiszpanii. Ale za podpisanie tego za przeproszeniem cholernego pakietu ktoś powinien wisieć i Ty wiesz kto.


----------



## 625

^^
ban.


----------



## Exelcior

Jakkolwiek uważam, że pakiet klimatyczny należy wprowadzać długookresowo, o tyle za groźby ban słuszny.


----------



## chauffeur

Proszę o sprawdzenie, czy to konto, to nie jest czasem kolejne wcielenie multikontowca lukaszek89/Monte Christo/DiscoVolante/etc.


----------



## panadol

Proszę sprawdzić czy to nie Bastian?


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1443662


Spamuje w każdym wątku.


----------



## Wilku88

A to Bastiana w oryginale już nie ma z nami?


----------



## Din Sevenn

Odkopujemy wątek? ^


----------



## Wilku88

Bastian znowu zniknal tak sam z siebie? Przepraszam, nie siedze ciagle na forum i nie znam nowinek.


----------



## 625

Pewien użytkownik wzywający do wieszania polityków poprosił o zdjęcie bana:



> Please, take a picture of the ban.


----------



## marcin954

To co mu translator tak to przetłumaczył? 

Jest Moc!


----------



## Wilku88

A czemu pisze "po angielskiemu" do polskich modów? Myślał, że odwołuje się gdzieś wyżej?


----------



## PiotrG

Czyżby Dema Kovalenko albo inne jego wcielenie?


----------



## MichalJ




----------



## gsz87

Robert Alda said:


> ^^
> 
> Drogi Evertonfans masz racje. Absolunie popieram. Jednoczesnie chce przy okazji zauwazyc, a raczej zacytowac jednego z naszych modow:
> *
> Popierdoliło go, tudzież "się ujawnił". *
> 
> To komentarz po udzieleniu rocznego briga komus innemu. Ja raz dostalem 10 dni za cytowanie innych (ale chyba odebrano mnie jako PiSowca, co nie jest prawda. Ale zidentyfikowal mnie ideologicznie jakis mod z flaga Unii w awatarze wiec nie wymagam finezji. Jestem raczej konserwatysta, ale to ostatnio nie jest subtelne forum, jak np.10 a nawet 5 lat temu.
> 
> Nie bede wspominal o przechyle ideowym wiekszosci Modow, co rodzi poczucie bezkarnosci i bezkarnej impertynencji u niektorych, ale dla mnie, starszej osoby to mala rzecz, po prostu czytam i ogladam, jesli wpisy sa na temat.
> 
> Mam jednak propozycje:
> 
> A moze tak amnestia dla wszystkich? I refleksja? Na tym forum, jak sie usunie polityke jest masa super ludzi. I tych super ludzi (wszystkich) pozdrawiam serdecznie.


czasem ciężko jest usunąć polityke ponieważ ona ma mega duży wpływ na rozwój miast oraz na inwestycje, usuwanie takich postów które mają na celu przybliżyć np skąd,kogo lub za co jest dana inwestycja jest dla mnie śmieszne, bo np nieodpowiada to własnie poglądom jakiś modów z flagami UE,to lekko mówiąc "zakrzywianie rzeczywistości" a stąd blisko do marksizmu a to już jest zdecydowanie niebezpieczne.


----------



## Asinus

Nie każdy zainteresowany dyskusją o inwestycjach ma ochotę czytać jakieś utyskiwania na flagi europejskie czy marksizm, dlatego jeżeli nie umiesz dyskutować o inwestycjach bez wchodzenia w politykę to może lepiej sobie odpuść sobie te tematy. Istnieją specjalne wątki o polityce (PHP i lokalne odpowiedniki) i tam można sobie wygłaszać swoje polityczne mądrości. Inne tematy będą wolne od tego typu działalności.


----------



## Asinus

Robert Alda said:


> To komentarz po udzieleniu rocznego briga komus innemu. Ja raz dostalem 10 dni za cytowanie innych (ale chyba odebrano mnie jako PiSowca, co nie jest prawda. Ale zidentyfikowal mnie ideologicznie jakis mod z flaga Unii w awatarze wiec nie wymagam finezji. Jestem raczej konserwatysta, ale to ostatnio nie jest subtelne forum, jak np.10 a nawet 5 lat temu.


Wprowadzasz w błąd co do okoliczności swojej kary i należy to uwypuklić bo nie znoszę kłamania i fałszywego kreowania się na ofiarę. Briga dostałeś za wyzywanie od folksdojczów. Na forum takie odzywki nie są tolerowane.


----------



## Grvl

Jak długiego briga wyłapała nowa gwiazda działu warszawskiego - Varnix?


----------



## Michał Ch.

7 dni.


----------



## Grvl

Dzięki. Może ta przerwa trochę go uspokoi


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Jeśli się nie uspokoi, to będzie 30 dni


----------



## offspear

DEL


----------



## dkzg

offspear said:


> Jeśli według moderatorów *forum *odpowiedzi na powyższe pytania są twierdzące, bardzo proszę o usunięcie mojego konta i wykasowanie wszystkich danych z nim związanych, bo męczące jest czytanie w różnych wątkach wzajemne obrażanie się wyborców PIS/PO czy zwolenników rowerów/samochodów oraz wojny pomiędzy zielonymi a czerwonymi (wątek o S17). Szkoda na to po prostu czasu.


Jak sam wskazałeś to jest forum, a na forum się, uwaga... dyskutuje. A Ty zdaje się chciałbyś w spokoju oglądać fotorelacje.


----------



## 625

offspear said:


> Czy wyzywanie od hejterów osób, które mają inne zdanie niż Sławek jest na SSC tolerowane?


Proponuję, abyś przeczytał choć pierwsze zdanie komentarza, który zgłaszasz (podkreślenie moje):



> Ostatnio na *Facebooku *(w sumie zaraz po śmierci Adamowicza, nie wiem czy ma to związek, ale sądzę że jakiś ma) nagle wylał się hejt na wszystkich dążących w jakikolwiek sposób do ograniczenia ruchu samochodowego w Warszawie.


----------



## Stiggy

Asinus said:


> Briga dostałeś za wyzywanie od folksdojczów. Na forum takie odzywki nie są tolerowane.


A propos - czy taki nick również nie jest tolerowany?

Pomijam już fakt, że gość to typowy spamer nabijający sobie posty (ciekawe w jakim celu ) w zagranicznych wątkach inwestycyjnych tekstami w stylu "Amazing skyline" albo "This is beautiful".


----------



## Eurotram

Stiggy said:


> A propos - czy taki nick również nie jest tolerowany?
> 
> Pomijam już fakt, że gość to typowy spamer nabijający sobie posty (ciekawe w jakim celu ) w zagranicznych wątkach inwestycyjnych tekstami w stylu "Amazing skyline" albo "This is beautiful".


Oj,przesadzasz; na pewno miało być "zawszony pies" :lol:
Przecież można znaleźć niejednego usera,któremu przy rejestracji coś nie zadziałało i ma nieco dziwny nick


----------



## Wilku88

Przekonamy się po tym, czy po nabiciu 500 postów pojawi się w PHP


----------



## ps-man

Wilku88 said:


> Przekonamy się po tym, czy po nabiciu 500 postów pojawi się w PHP


Nie zamierzam się przekonywać. Ban za nicka i nabijanie postów (zapewne w jakimś celu). User chyba dowiedział się, czego potrzebował w wątku lubelskim i chyba nie jest już mu potrzebne nabijanie postów na forum.


----------



## chauffeur

Proszę o sprawdzenie, czy ten osobnik: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1433308
który spamuje w wątku polsko-rosyjskim, nie jest przypadkiem kolejnym wcieleniem jakiegoś zbanowanego wcześniej użytkownika.


----------



## Boro

^^

Popieram. Poza tym prowokacyjnie zamieszcza zdjęcia z Ukrainy podpisując je jako zrobione w Rosji.


----------



## Hipolit

^^

Przyłączam się do prośby. Chwalenie się kradzionym... hno:


----------



## dkzg

Jak to się stało, że ten użytkownik zbanowany na mulikonto wrócił do gry?


----------



## JGambolputty

^^



JGambolputty said:


> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1435804
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=156057552&postcount=37256
> 
> 
> 
> Czyje to multikonto? Strzelam, że arafat11 :troll:


Przeklejam ze skarg i ponawiam prośbę o zerknięcie


----------



## 625

chauffeur said:


> Proszę o sprawdzenie, czy ten osobnik: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1433308
> który spamuje w wątku polsko-rosyjskim, nie jest przypadkiem kolejnym wcieleniem jakiegoś zbanowanego wcześniej użytkownika.


Rosyjskich trolli nie potrzebujemy.


----------



## Asinus

keike - ban za multikonto.


----------



## Wilku88

db84 said:


> Na kursach BHP uczą też, że żadnego pracownika nie można zmusić do gaszenia pożaru, każdy ma prawo się ewakuować. Jeśli chcesz być lokalnym bohaterem, robisz to wyłącznie na własną odpowiedzialność. Gdyby więc ci "Janusze" ulegli wypadkowi w trakcie gaszenia nie swojego mienia, to kto by im wypłacił odszkodowanie? NIKT! Nawet by nie mieli podstaw pozwać właściciela ciężarówki. Bo jak nie jesteś zawodowym strażakiem, to nie twoja broszka, że gdzieś się pali.
> 
> *Wiesz co, ypard, weź półkilowy młotek i się walnij z całej siły w głowę. Jesteś porażką ludzkości i zabierasz cenny tlen, a dzieci w Afryce nie mają czym oddychać.*


Wisi w drogowej księdze od dwóch dni i nikt z tym nic nie robi, więc zgłaszam tutaj.


----------



## gsz87

Asinus said:


> Nie każdy zainteresowany dyskusją o inwestycjach ma ochotę czytać jakieś utyskiwania na flagi europejskie czy marksizm, dlatego jeżeli nie umiesz dyskutować o inwestycjach bez wchodzenia w politykę to może lepiej sobie odpuść sobie te tematy. Istnieją specjalne wątki o polityce (PHP i lokalne odpowiedniki) i tam można sobie wygłaszać swoje polityczne mądrości. Inne tematy będą wolne od tego typu działalności.


jeżeli kogoś nie interesuje geneza inwestycji lub pochodzenie pieniędzy albo jakiej wyjątkowo wyjątkowe umowy miedzy ludzmi a tylko kolor elewacji czy wycokosc danego budynku to jest moralnym zerem bo nie interesuje sie losem tych co na tym stracili czy ucierpieli tylko dlatego ze jemu nic sie nie stało,brak empati to w sumie bardzo nowoczesne.Oczywiscie nie mowie tu o prywatach i osobistych sympati ale o faktach,wyganianie ich gdzie indziej tez jest słabe, bądzmy poważni.


----------



## Exelcior

@gsz87
Oczywiście, że wielu z nas to interesuje a nawet jest to potępiane. Niemniej takie chamstwo per "moralne zero" w wypowiedzi kwalifikuje się co najmniej na briga.


----------



## Asinus

gsz87 - 10 dni.


----------



## Robert Alda

Asinus said:


> Wprowadzasz w błąd co do okoliczności swojej kary i należy to uwypuklić bo nie znoszę kłamania i fałszywego kreowania się na ofiarę. Briga dostałeś za wyzywanie od folksdojczów. Na forum takie odzywki nie są tolerowane.


Oj, tak nie bylo. Mam nadzieje, ze tekst gdzies jest do odszukania i swobodnej oceny. Twoja reakcja na "folksdojczow" jest potwierdzeniem tego, co napisalem o ideowym przechyle. Przytoczylem cytaty (takze z tego Forum) rownie niedobre, co owi "folksdojcze" z tym, ze dotyczyly one innych opcji politycznych. Wychwycono tylko ten cytat przeciw PO. Chce tu podkreslic (co nietrudno chyba znalezc w oryginalnym tekscie), ze nie czynilem nikomu przytykow, nie wyzywalem ani nie robilem osobistych wycieczek. Zwrocilem uwage na niedobre trendy w ogolnej dyskusji. Przykre, ze zarzucasz mi klamstwo. Tyle w temacie. 

Pozdrawiam Ciebie serdecznie, Szanuje Twoja robote moda i generalnie wklad w to Forum (za co jestem wdzieczny) - i na koniec zacytuje kwestie, ktora wypowiedzial Szatan u Bulhakowa:

"Mowimy dwoma roznymi jezykami, ale fakty sie od tego nie zmienia, prawda?"


----------



## ps-man

PanCerka2 - 3 miesiące. Każda kolejna kara = ban permanentny.


----------



## Wilku88

Powtórzę się, czy użytkownika spotkało za to jakieś upomnienie? Chociażby ostrzeżenie? Czy może mam wystawić moderacji laurkę w swojej sygnaturce, z cytatem i komentarzem, że tego typu odzywki są dopuszczalne na forum SSC? Olałbym, gdyby nie to, że za lżejsze rzeczy ludzie tutaj brigi dostawali. A to jest ewidentne chamstwo i jeśli ktoś już je zgłosił, to może warto na takie zachowanie reagować?



db84 said:


> Wiesz co, *ypard*, weź półkilowy młotek i się walnij z całej siły w głowę. Jesteś porażką ludzkości i zabierasz cenny tlen, a dzieci w Afryce nie mają czym oddychać.


----------



## ps-man

^^ Z uwagi na przeoczenie i upływ czasu wysłałem jedynie ostrzeżenie.


----------



## Wilku88

W porządku, dziękuję.


----------



## dkzg

A Pancerka za co wyrobił?


----------



## ps-man

^^

Ostatnio miał serię wpisów z takim grande finale:



PanCerka2 said:


> Marynata wydawało mi się, że jesteś mało kumaty, ale nie zdawałem sobie sprawy, że aż tak - dalej brniesz w te swoje kłamliwe, kompletnie idiotyczne stwierdzenie, że całemu poborowi Wiosna 1982 skrócono służbę wojskową, dalej powtarzasz te brednie - nawet do ciebie i twoich popleczników ochoczo lajkujących te twoje brednie nie dotarło, że jestem przedstawicielem tego wiosennego poboru z 1982 i TYLKO dlatego się odezwałem, że bezczelnie kłamiesz tylko po to, aby nie przyznać się do zerowej znajomości tematu.
> Napisałem ci wyraźnie, że być może jakaś część żołnierzy z tego poboru odeszła wcześniej, ale przecież nikt nie zna ich liczby i z ilu jednostek i jakich rodzajów wojsk, ale człowieku zakłamany do bólu NIE CAŁY POBÓR WIOSNA 1982 jak z uporem maniaka powtarzasz - każdy to może poświadczyć, kto był wtedy w wojsku w tym poborze - dociera to wreszcie do ciebie, czy jesteś z tych co jak im się napluje w twarz to mówią, że to nie jego twarz i że pada tylko deszcz.
> Ponownie mnie pomawiasz Marynata o coś co kompletnie nie ma miejsca w moim wykonaniu na tym forum - to są kolejne twoje kłamliwe bzdury, a nawet nie zadałeś sobie trudu, aby sprawdzić, czy to o mnie chodzi, że ładuję jakąś durnotę w temat militarny, a następnie miażdżony znikam z podkulonym ogonem - człowieku jesteś tak zakłamanym osobnikiem, że w życiu takiego kogoś nie spotkałem, być może to, że byłeś dzikiem w wojsku spowodowało takie niesamowite zmiany w postrzeganiu świata - kłamać, byle tylko nie napisać - przepraszam pomyliłem się.
> To co tu piszecie to jest po prostu niewyobrażalne szczególnie, że wasza wiedza jest zerowa o tym o czym się tu próbuje rozmawiać - kłamstwo, pomówienie, szyderstwo, beznadziejna znajomość tematu to przykrywka do waszego totalnego zniewolenia - nie jesteście w stanie samodzielnie myśleć i oceniać informacji - ktoś wam nakładł do głowy farmazonów i to jest wasze paliwo.
> To co z takim potem czoła wytłuścił chauffeur to przecież fakty i każdy kto żył w tamtych czasach to potwierdzi, ale te fakty nie pasują do narracji ludzi, którzy tu się produkują jako znawcy PRL-u chociaż w tamtych czasach, albo byli w dalekosiężnych planach, albo sikali w pieluchy - ekspert od PRL-u miłośnik mangi co to dostał odcisków od jej oglądania - na stołach najwyższych dostojników partyjnych - żałosny człowieku co ty wiesz - nic nie wiesz, bo o tym w mandze nie było.
> Sam fakt, że nikt tu oprócz mnie nie zwrócił uwagi na te totalne kłamstwo jakie rozpowszechnia Marynata świadczy dobitnie jaki poziom wiekowy tu "rządzi " na forum i jaką ma wiedzę o kraju.


----------



## dkzg

Czułem, że chodzi o ten wątek, ale tego nie widziałem.


----------



## Exelcior

A michal90 za co zarobił briga?


----------



## bartek76

Znowu?!


----------



## NHitman

Ja tylko z czystej ciekawości.

To prawda, że ten użytkownik nie został ukarany za taki wpis?



Wątek Militarny;156325598 said:


> Niektórzy jebani krypto pisowcy są tak zagłębieni w związku radzieckim/rosji, że nawet nie wiedzą kiedy piszą po polsku. Piszę o użytkowniku Stiggy. Lata zarozumiałego bucostwa, które można podkreślić w jeden sposób - nieślubny syn Kaczyńskiego i Putina. Powinieneś szukać posady w rządzie bo to najlepszy moment dziejowy dla takich jak ty.


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=156334378&postcount=18198


----------



## Asinus

db84 - 10 dni briga za ad personam.

Wątek Militarny - 6 miesięcy bana za przemoc słowną.

Co do michal90 to była to decyzja innego moderatora, ale widzę w katalogu, że za ciągnięcie offtopiku w wątku o wizjach SKM pomimo napomnienia.


----------



## bartek76

Watek Militarny nie mial juz za to briga? Cos mi sie kojarzy ze to moglo byc juz dyskutowane??


----------



## Asinus

Nie ma śladu na temat wcześniejszego briga.


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Chyba mial ale jako Prof. Alicja Stone


----------



## Wilku88

Skoro jest reinkarnacją innego konta, to czemu nie ma bana za multikonto?


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Na to pytanie nie jestem Ci w stanie odpowiedziec. Jest to jednak wiedza dosc powszechna na forum.


----------



## Wilku88

W taki razie pytanie kieruje do moderacji. O co chodzi?


----------



## Asinus

Bo to oficjalnie nie zostało potwierdzone (nie ma zgodności IP), tylko niektórzy wnioskują na temat podobnego stylu wypowiedzi, że to ta sama osoba.


----------



## skejl

Asinus said:


> Bo to oficjalnie nie zostało potwierdzone (nie ma zgodności IP), tylko niektórzy wnioskują na temat podobnego stylu wypowiedzi, że to ta sama osoba.


A także z tych względów, że:

- Ostatnia aktywność prof. Alicja Stone miała miejsce 24 października 2016, zaś Wątek Militarny założył konto 9 listopada 2016.
- Prof. Alicja Stone, po otrzymaniu briga lub bana od Asinusa, wpisał sobie w sygnaturkę, że odchodzi definitywnie. (Piszę „wpisał”, bo o ile pamiętam, że Stone pisał o sobie w rodzaju męskim). Zatem miał motyw dla zmiany konta: nie wyjść na kogoś, kto rzuca słowa na wiatr.
- Wpisy z obu kont znajdują się w tych samych wątkach, tj. przede wszystkim w wątku militarnym i PHP, a także w wątkach: antyreligijnym religijnym, Rosja/Eurazja, bliskowschodnim, ukraińskim i innych dotyczących polityki międzynarodowej, serialowym, różnych fantastycznych, poświęconym samochodom elektrycznym i autonomicznym, energetyce, eksploracji kosmosu oraz… niekiedy w różnych szczecińskich. Naprawdę trudno znaleźć wątek charakterystyczny tylko dla jednego z tych użytkowników, „oboje” mają identyczne zainteresowania.
- Nawet nazwa użytkownika Wątek Militarny sugeruje, za uczestnictwem w których wątkach ów człowiek najbardziej się stęsknił.

Niemniej byłoby to najgłupsze multikonto ever. Bo (o ile rzeczywiście jest to multi, ale poszlaki są bardzo silne) przecież mógł wnieść o usunięcie starego konta i wtedy trudno byłoby mówić o multikoncie 



bartek76 said:


> Watek Militarny nie mial juz za to briga? Cos mi sie kojarzy ze to moglo byc juz dyskutowane??


Kilka tygodni temu był wniosek o briga za pewną wypowiedź w PHP, znacznie łagodniejszą od tej ostatniej. Został odrzucony, bo:



k% said:


> jak na PHP to przeciez wersal :dunno:


…z czym w sumie trudno polemizować.


----------



## Asinus

Konto prof. Alicja Stone nie zostało wcale zbanowane. Był jakiś krótki brig ode mnie za trollowanie w wątku religijnym w 2016 roku, jak teraz sprawdziłem było to całe 3 dni briga. Po prostu wow, cóż za sroga bezlitosna kara. Nie rozumiem ludzi, którzy po takim drobnym brigu obrażają się na forum i jeszcze wypisują jakieś śmieszne oświadczenia w sygnaturce (o czym swoją drogą dowiaduję się 2,5 roku po fakcie).


----------



## michal90

bartek76 said:


> Znowu?!


Cóż, forum ewidentnie zmierza w kierunku postów zdjęcie + krótki komentarz. Jak tylko pojawia się off-top, nawet konstruktywny i zaczyna się toczyć dyskusja, to się ją ucina w zarodku i czyści temat. Nic dziwnego, że obecnie na subforum trójmiejskim aktywnie udziela się (nie mylić z ilością zarejestrowanych) max. połowa tych użytkowników co 2-3 lata temu, bo zaczyna być szkoda czasu na pisanie. Sama zaś dyskusja miała może 20-30% ostrości tej, które codziennie są w wątkach ekonomicznych (dlatego też udzielając się wyłącznie w tych wątkach bardzo ciężko zapracować na brigi  ). Co najśmieszniejsze, moderator zalajkował jeden z wpisów z tej dyskusji, który potem wyciął  

Bardzo fajny wpis kasprica sprzed paru dni:



kaspric said:


> Ale z drugiej strony - i? Abstrahując od tego, że to trochę karanie niewinnego (bo czemu mam odpowiadać za to, że ktoś nie rozumie, że przykład jakiejś przestrzeni nie jest porównywaniem całego miasta do innego), *to jednak wspominając stare lepsze FPW takie offtopy często kończyły się bardzo inspirującą dyskusją. Teraz takich nie ma, bo też nie chce się pisać i siedzieć czasami nad postami godziny wiedząc, że zaraz arbitralnie mogą zniknąć. Oczywiście jakaś kontrola musi być, ale - ludzie, trochę luzu, FPW było naprawdę żywsze bez ograniczania do schematu fotki + "dzisiaj cały dzień lali beton" *





Wilku88 said:


> Skoro jest reinkarnacją innego konta, to czemu nie ma bana za multikonto?


Tak, banujmy dożywotnio wszystkich dodających kolorytu temu forum.



Asinus said:


> Nie rozumiem ludzi, którzy po takim drobnym brigu obrażają się na forum i jeszcze wypisują jakieś śmieszne oświadczenia w sygnaturce (o czym swoją drogą dowiaduję się 2,5 roku po fakcie).


Może gdyby moderatorzy oprócz rozdawania kar z lakonicznym komunikatem, odnosili się jeszcze do "obrony" oskarżonego (bo chyba ma takie prawo ?), a nie zamykali temat z pozycji siły ? 

A ogólnie rzecz biorąc, to nie lepiej po prostu wprowadzić np. miesięczne brigi za jakieś poważniejsze kwestie typu wyzwiska, nienawiść rasowa, itd. zamiast bawić się w jednodniowe brigi za to, że temat trochę zboczył od meritum (a rozpoczynając swój wpis nie widziałem ostrzeżenia na czerwono, że kolejne będą kasowane czy brigowane) ? A takie krótkie brigi zastąpić samym wycinaniem dyskusji. Mój brig z wczoraj to jest kompletna niepoważność.


----------



## Asinus

Poza Twoim postem, który był nieco zaczepny i wyciął go Mateusz, końcówkę tej dyskusji następującej po upomnieniu o zaprzestaniu OT przeniosłem do trójmiejskiego hydeparku.


----------



## michal90

No ok, ale po co ten brig, do tego jednodniowy ? Ni to kara, ni to śmieszne  Albo dlaczego jeden użytkownik a nie dwóch kreujących dyskusję ? Karzmy za coś, co może kogoś / jakąś grupę ludzi obrażać, a nie za lekko off-topowe rozwinięcia dyskusji, bo takie off-topy często prowadzą do wyciągnięcia z drugiej strony jakiejś insiderskiej wiedzy, która może być ciekawa 

W wątku "nowości i zapowiedzi" wrzuca się na ogół informacje o nowych inwestycjach - a ostatnie 2 strony to dyskusja o tunelu pod Pachołkiem, który jest martwym tematem (skądinąd bardzo słuszna i w żadnym wypadku bym jej nie usuwał) - a brigów ani wycinania wpisów nie ma, mimo że to większe odejście od meritum wątku niż dyskusja o przedłużeniu SKM.


----------



## Asinus

Właśnie zastanawiałem się nad sytuacją w Nowości i zapowiedzi, ale stwierdziłem, że poczekam jeszcze trochę z przenosinami do HP. Małe offtopiki w mojej skali ocen mieszczą się jeszcze w granicy tolerancji.


----------



## michal90

Albo po prostu zostawiajmy, jeżeli nie ma wątku adekwatnego do przenosin, jeżeli dyskusja ma sens, wycinajmy tam gdzie mamy łamanie zasad kultury.

De facto dyskusja o systemie komunikacyjnym toczy się w wątku miejskim, a osobno w wątkach transportowych na osobnym subforum (SKM, PKM, itd.) i wielu użytkowników nie udziela się w obu równocześnie, albo nawet nie zagląda, a to chyba clue dla każdego zainteresowanego dalszym rozwojem miasta.


----------



## Eurotram

Takie przeczucie: czy ktoś z modów mógłby sprawdzić czy Afrodyta to nie nasz (nie)wytęskniony MarcinKop? Tym bardziej że tam gdzie się zapomni,to pisze w formie męskiej 
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=154750010&postcount=54752


----------



## Exelcior

@Eurotram
Może to jego żona :lol: A tak na poważnie raczej podejrzewałbym KolejBeskidy jako kolejne wcielenie MarcinKopa


----------



## Eurotram

Exelcior said:


> @Eurotram
> Może to jego żona :lol: A tak na poważnie raczej podejrzewałbym KolejBeskidy jako kolejne wcielenie MarcinKopa


A on nie miewał już po dwa? 
Zresztą prześledź posty od początku: najpierw palenie głupa (choć się wkopał,bo zapomniał w jednym poście udawać laski),a potem już wychodzi styl i posiadana wiedza naszego "ulubieńca"; na moje oko to on 
Chociaż trzeba przyznać,że sporo starań by się zamaskować... no i tym razem wystylizował się na - nomen omen - bóstwo :lol:


----------



## Wilku88

No cóż, przykład Wątku Militarnego pokazuje, że wystarczy proxy i można prawie otwarcie tworzyć nowe wcielenia z tym samym charakterem i stylem pisania. Wystarczy, że IP nie jest to samo. I trudno do moderacji mieć o to pretensje, jeśli wymagany jest twardy dowód na multikonto.


----------



## Exelcior

Najlepsze przykłady to Czukcza i łódzki troll Bolek01 (którego 8 bodaj wcieleń wysłał w kosmos @Luki_SL) :lol:
A Marcinkop to zaczął tak: main - Marcinkop aka nastawniczy_sl aka isdrbb aka isedr aka isen aka Mikolaj_Nastawniczy (coś jeszcze pewnie pominąłem). Najlepszy to był jak gadał o tym, że w zatłoczonym pociągu KŚ zwolnił/zwolniła miejsce starszej osobie i zaproponował/zaproponowała innemu pasażerowi wzięcie jego/jej na kolana :lol:


----------



## MortisPL

Wilku88 said:


> No cóż, przykład Wątku Militarnego pokazuje, że wystarczy proxy i można prawie otwarcie tworzyć nowe wcielenia z tym samym charakterem i stylem pisania. Wystarczy, że IP nie jest to samo. I trudno do moderacji mieć o to pretensje, jeśli wymagany jest twardy dowód na multikonto.


Ja w sumie nie widzę w tym nic złego skoro nie miał bana i przestał po prostu używać tamtego konta. Co innego gdyby był zbanowany albo pisał na dwa konta jednocześnie.


----------



## Wilku88

W sumie to masz rację, bez sensu ten mój wywód.


----------



## Eurotram

MortisPL said:


> Ja w sumie nie widzę w tym nic złego skoro nie miał bana i przestał po prostu używać tamtego konta. Co innego gdyby był zbanowany albo pisał na dwa konta jednocześnie.


Coś w tym może być; ja pamiętam dosłownie JEDEN wypadek (*spex* OIDP) kiedy Admin wyraził zgodę na zmianę nicku danego konta czy (wobec braku takiej możliwości) zastąpienie jednego konta innym. Może te trudności go skłoniły do takiego kroku...


----------



## Eurotram

Exelcior said:


> Najlepsze przykłady to Czukcza i łódzki troll Bolek01 (którego 8 bodaj wcieleń wysłał w kosmos @Luki_SL) :lol:
> A Marcinkop to zaczął tak: main - Marcinkop aka nastawniczy_sl aka isdrbb aka isedr aka isen aka Mikolaj_Nastawniczy (coś jeszcze pewnie pominąłem). Najlepszy to był jak gadał o tym, że w zatłoczonym pociągu KŚ zwolnił/zwolniła miejsce starszej osobie i zaproponował/zaproponowała innemu pasażerowi wzięcie jego/jej na kolana :lol:





Exelcior said:


> Najlepsze przykłady to Czukcza i łódzki troll Bolek01 (którego 8 bodaj wcieleń wysłał w kosmos @Luki_SL) :lol:
> A Marcinkop to zaczął tak: main - Marcinkop aka nastawniczy_sl aka isdrbb aka isedr aka isen aka Mikolaj_Nastawniczy (coś jeszcze pewnie pominąłem). *Najlepszy to był jak gadał o tym, że w zatłoczonym pociągu KŚ zwolnił/zwolniła miejsce starszej osobie i zaproponował/zaproponowała innemu pasażerowi wzięcie jego/jej na kolana* :lol:


Ten post masz na myśli?
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=154932616&postcount=29161
Chociaż widzę,że przynajmniej też nie masz wątpliwości że to on


----------



## Jakub Warszauer

Eurotram said:


> Coś w tym może być; ja pamiętam dosłownie JEDEN wypadek (*spex* OIDP) kiedy Admin wyraził zgodę na zmianę nicku danego konta czy (wobec braku takiej możliwości) zastąpienie jednego konta innym. Może te trudności go skłoniły do takiego kroku...


Boże drogi, takie rzeczy robi się via PM.


----------



## victorek

Wojenki politycznej z atakami personalnymi ciąg dalszy, umiaru brak, coraz większe rozbestwienie.
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=156417334&postcount=509


----------



## victorek

Specjalistą od behawioryki użytkowników nie jestem, niemniej zauważam pewien poziom zacietrzewienia oraz ekspresji podobny do @Blazd, choć głowy nie dam sobie uciąć.

Sory za 2 posty ale nie działa mi edycja


----------



## skejl

Jakub Warszauer said:


> Boże drogi, takie rzeczy robi się via PM.


A Ty powieliłeś to w cytacie. 



Eurotram said:


> kiedy Admin wyraził zgodę na zmianę nicku danego konta czy (wobec braku takiej możliwości) zastąpienie jednego konta innym


Administratorzy mają możliwość kasowania użytkowników i w ten sposób powinno się to odbywać. Choćby po to, żeby nikt nie mógł przejąć konta-zombie.


----------



## Stiggy

*@Asinus:*
Nie wiem na ile często zaglądasz do wątku rosyjskiego, więc tylko _ad vocem_ przeklejam moją odpowiedź stamtąd:



Asinus said:


> Nie jest tolerowane, tylko niektórzy zamiast zgłaszać problemy moderacji wolą kreować się na męczenników jacy to są poszkodowani przez moderację. Użytkownik stosujący przemoc słowną dostał pół roku bana. Gdybyś od razu mi to zgłosił, kara byłaby wymierzona od razu. Ale wolałeś to poniechać przez to jest ponad miesięczna obsuwa. Żeby forum było dobrze moderowane potrzeba jest współpraca, ale jeżeli druga strona nie ma ochoty pomóc to nie będzie dobrze. Sam moderator wszystkiego nie ogarnie.


Nieuprawnione zarzuty, Asinusie.  Zgłaszałem to od razu i to dwukrotnie. Najpierw napisałem w Księdze i jedynym skutkiem było skasowanie posta WM. Potem napisałem na priv do ps-mana z pytaniem, czy będą jakieś poważniejsze konsekwencje, na co dostałem odpowiedź (dopiero 16 stycznia), że konsekwencji nie wyciągnął i już nie wyciągnie. No to machnąłem na to ręką, bo przecież nie będę pisał do wszystkich modów "olaboga, Stiggiego obrażajo!". I gdyby WM kilka dni temu nie próbował wejść ze mną w interakcję, to bym jego wypowiedzi po miesiącu nie cytował, bo po co.

A że pisałeś ostatnio, że nazywanie folksdojczem nie jest tu tolerowane, to stąd, w kontekście tego posta WM, taki mały przytyk do moderacji. Ale już go zedytowałem.


----------



## Asinus

OK, to sorry za zarzut zaniechania. Błędy jak widać się zdarzają, także po stronei moderacji.

Tymczasem z trójmiejskiego podforum.



IksIksinski said:


> Ruch 4 czerwca - czyli niby demokracja - a 65% procent dla komunistów tylko, że w tym wypadku zamienionych na "europejczyków" futrowanych pieniędzmi z niemieckich fundacji. Tusk jak zwykle robi głupszą część społeczeństwa w balona. I zapewne mu się uda, co mnie osobiście bardzo boli ale już jak miałem 16 lat to wyrosłem z demokracji i wiem z czym to się je.


Brig 10 dni.


----------



## potwo-or

alowska2 said:


> Zdanowska nie istnieje bez Gazety Wybiórczej i innych szczujących na wszystko co polskie łże-liberalnych mediów. Ona jedzie wyłącznie na wzroscie gospodarczym ktore rozkręcił PIS wskakujac do tego wagonu.


O ile pamiętam takie teksty w wykonaniu użytkowniczki już miały miejsce w wątkach merytorycznych. Więc proszę z uwzględnieniem recydywy.


----------



## Asinus

alowska2 - 7 dni briga.


----------



## ps-man

Stiggy said:


> Nieuprawnione zarzuty, Asinusie.  Zgłaszałem to od razu i to dwukrotnie. Najpierw napisałem w Księdze i jedynym skutkiem było skasowanie posta WM. Potem napisałem na priv do ps-mana z pytaniem, czy będą jakieś poważniejsze konsekwencje, na co dostałem odpowiedź (dopiero 16 stycznia), że konsekwencji nie wyciągnął i już nie wyciągnie.


Ach, nie ja usuwałem post WM, a skupiłem się na pierwszej wypowiedzi pochodzącej z wątku ukraińskiego (druga pochodziła od WM, z wątku rosyjskiego). Wziąłem obie wypowiedzi _en bloc_ za napisane w temacie ukraińskim, w którym po prostu nie zamierzałem wyciągać żadnych dalszych konsekwencji (za wyjątkiem tego jednego rocznego bana), bo wy wszyscy mocno tam "dorzucaliście do pieca".  Przepraszam za niedopatrzenie.


----------



## ps-man

Eurotram said:


> Takie przeczucie: czy ktoś z modów mógłby sprawdzić czy Afrodyta to nie nasz (nie)wytęskniony MarcinKop? Tym bardziej że tam gdzie się zapomni,to pisze w formie męskiej
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=154750010&postcount=54752


Jakiś ślad za prawidłowością tej teorii jest, ale na razie dla mnie to za mało. Już parę razy go obserwowałem i pewnie jeszcze poobserwuję.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

victorek said:


> Specjalistą od behawioryki użytkowników nie jestem, niemniej zauważam pewien poziom zacietrzewienia oraz ekspresji podobny do @Blazd, choć głowy nie dam sobie uciąć.
> 
> Sory za 2 posty ale nie działa mi edycja





victorek said:


> Wojenki politycznej z atakami personalnymi ciąg dalszy, umiaru brak, coraz większe rozbestwienie.
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=156417334&postcount=509


7 dni, ale nie mogę wlepić, bo coś mi nie działa.


----------



## ps-man

^^ 7 dni. :check:

A nie lepiej zamknąć wątek?


----------



## skejl

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> 7 dni, ale nie mogę wlepić, bo coś mi nie działa.


Sądząc po dacie wpisu w księdze, problem pełnej godziny. Wiele rzeczy na forum sypie się o pełnej godzinie.


----------



## Wilku88

Stiggy said:


> A że pisałeś ostatnio, że nazywanie folksdojczem nie jest tu tolerowane, to stąd, w kontekście tego posta WM, taki mały przytyk do moderacji. Ale już go zedytowałem.


Swoją drogą to jest niesprawiedliwe, że nazwanie kogoś folksdojczem jest karane, natomiast symetryczne do tego nazywanie ruskim trollem to wtedy już nie.


----------



## bartek76

Zaczyna się robić coraz ciekawiej, mam nadzieję że moderacja nie da się wodzić za nos w imię pośrodkowizmu.


----------



## Exelcior

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=30796540 - sprawdźcie czy to nie czasem nowe wcielenie znanego i lubianego Bolka01


----------



## Wilku88

bartek76 said:


> Zaczyna się robić coraz ciekawiej, mam nadzieję że moderacja nie da się wodzić za nos w imię pośrodkowizmu.


To nie jest żaden pośrodkowizm tylko zwykła ludzka przyzwoitość by wszystkich traktować jednakowo i nie pozwalać na knajactwo z żadnej strony. Ja nikogo tutaj ruskim trollem nie nazywam, więc da się, tylko trzeba chcieć.


----------



## behemot

komuś się ulało
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=156638438&postcount=490


----------



## k%

Tydzien


----------



## evertonfans2012

Polityka i "merytoryczne wypowiedzi" w wątku o zabudowie przy ul. Towarowej.

Fragment wypowiedzi. 



Po prostu On said:


> Jeżeli dopuszczą im wieżowce to będzie to niezły skandal :bash: Mam nadzieje, *że ten szkodnik Śpiewak dobierze się wtedy tym szkodnikom z ratusza do tyłka!*





Po prostu On said:


> Nie no nie rozśmieszajcie mnie :lol:
> To *posłuchajcie sobie co ten (następny) szkodnik bredzi* :bash: Np. od 3:10 do 3:40, dobre :banana::nuts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jak Echo dadzą pozwolenie na budowę wieżowców to w sumie *będzie można wysnuwać podejrzenia o korupcję na najwyższych szczeblach władzy w mieście*


Szkodnikiem według tego użytkownika jest Prezydent m.st. Warszawy.



Po prostu On said:


> W takim razie na jakiej podstawie dostało Ghelamco z Hub oraz Karimpol ze swoim Skylinerem WZ, PnB? :troll: Toż to przecież inny kwartał :nuts:.
> *Dopóki w mieście będą rządzić tacy durnie i partyjniacy do spółki z przestępcami* to dopóty taki plac defilad nie będzie zabudowany lub też trzeba będzie dosypywać gigantyczne ilość pieniędzy z podatków Warszawiaków aby zbudować kawałek muzeum :bash:
> 
> *Życzę temu panu aby go poprzeciągano po sądach* za takie zarządzanie bo oni wszyscy myślą, że Warszawa to ich prywatny folwark!


To też.



Po prostu On said:


> Ja chyba źle widzę lub to *kolega HP czegoś się nawdychał lub jakieś nieciekawe prochy wziął*...
> 
> Chyba coś ci się pomyliło kolego, spójrz na mapę z planami :bash: (jeżeli chodzi o Huba i Skyliner)
> Łucka i WTT jeszcze dalej leży niż omawiany problem samostanowienia prawa przez HGW i Trzaskowskiego więc o co ci chodzi?
> IPN ile miał metrów? 30-50. To HGW tez mogła powiedzieć, że da na 30-50m bo tyle miał IPN :troll:
> 
> Najważniejsze to albo przygotować się albo przestać błaznować aby z kimś porozmawiać normalnie!


Pozostawiam do oceny.


----------



## Po prostu On

Dzięki, ze przyleciałeś nakablować 
Jako, że mamy demokrację  to każdy obywatel może wypowiedzieć się co do oceny działania urzędników miejskich tym bardziej gdy mieszka w tym mieście a sprawy dotyczą przestrzeni publicznej i jej zagospodarowania. Tym bardziej gdy chodzi o duże inwestycje idące w setki mln złoty. 



hp7960 said:


> Originally Posted by *Po prostu On*  _W takim razie na jakiej podstawie dostało Ghelamco z Hub oraz Karimpol ze swoim Skylinerem WZ, PnB? :troll: Toż to przecież inny kwartał :nuts:.
> *(bla bla bla, szambo pisoskie)*_
> 
> 
> 
> Bo jest (i był) plan zagospodarowania tam? Bo była już Łucka Tower? Był WTT? Był IPN?
> 
> Takie debilne posty powinny być kasowane a użytkownicy banowani. To nie jest "W tyle wizji", żeby tak klepać trzy po trzy na pożytek polityczny.
Click to expand...

To ja tez nakabluje w takim razie  Nie wydaje mi się żebym kogoś obraził tylko jeżeli już oczekuje merytorycznej dyskusji, ja swoje argumenty wyszczególniłem a niektórzy tylko potrafią niestety wyzywać i szczuć


----------



## Exelcior

Może obu panom przydałby się odpoczynek. Nawalanka, że oczy bolą hno:


----------



## chauffeur

Po prostu On said:


> Jako, że mamy demokrację  to każdy obywatel może wypowiedzieć się co do oceny działania urzędników miejskich


Jako że na forum obowiązują pewne zasady, to każdy obatel może wypowiedzieć się co do oceny działania urzędników miejskich w odpowiednich wątkach - w tym przypadku [Warszawa] PHP


----------



## Po prostu On

chauffeur said:


> Jako że na forum obowiązują pewne zasady, to każdy obatel może wypowiedzieć się co do oceny działania urzędników miejskich w odpowiednich wątkach - w tym przypadku [Warszawa] PHP


 Nie można bo dostaje sie miesięczne brigi za napisanie jednego posta gdy nie ma się odpowiedniej ilości postów na forum (?:nuts, natomiast inni spamują tam wątek też nie mając odpowiednije ilości postów, no ale oni mogą!
Po drugie sprawa zabudowy tego terenu została upolityczniona przez środowisko prezydenta miasta i może to rzutować na proces inwestycyjny dla tego terenu, jest nierozerwalnie powiązana z innymi inwestycjami w tym kwartale i nie tylko. 

Podałem linka aby było wiadomo dokładnie o co chodzi i jakie padły słowa z ust prezydenta który właściwie nie ma kompetencji do oceny tego czy wieżowiec tam może być budowany czy też nie ponieważ ani nie jest urbanistą ani sędzią sądowym a swoim zachowaniem może jedynie szkodzić gdyż później inny deweloper sztucznie może blokować inwestycje swojego sąsiada na zasadzie "bo tak" lub też osoby w postaci takiego p. Spiewaka wyczuwając zbicie kapitału politycznego mogą też przystapić do blokowania takowych inwestycji.

Jak się jest prezydentem największego miasta w Polsce to trzeba wiedzieć co się mówi a nie pleść piąte przez dziesiąte bo ma to przełożenie na grubą i realną kasę i na życie innych ludzi też!


----------



## Exelcior

"Odpowiednije ilości postów" - czyżby ktoś tu rusycyzmy wtrącął? To trąca wiecie czym :nuts:


----------



## chauffeur

Po prostu On said:


> Nie można bo dostaje sie miesięczne brigi za napisanie jednego posta gdy nie ma się odpowiedniej ilości postów na forum (?:nuts, natomiast inni spamują tam wątek też nie mając odpowiednije ilości postów, no ale oni mogą!


Coś kręcisz. Masz 273 posty (w Klubie Forum wymagane jest min. 100), a warszawskim PHP dodatkowych ograniczeń nie ma.


----------



## Po prostu On

chauffeur said:


> Coś kręcisz. Masz 273 posty (w Klubie Forum wymagane jest min. 100), a warszawskim PHP dodatkowych ograniczeń nie ma.


 Tego warszawskiego nawet nie widziałem. Gdybym chciał pisać o polityce to bym się zarejestrował na jakimś forum które od tego jest.
Jeżeli natomiast sprawa dotyczy wieżowca jako ewentualnej inwestycji która leży na działce prywatnego inwestora a prezydent miasta nie chce wydać odpowiedniego pozwolenia a dzieje się to w kontrowersyjnych okolicznościach rzutujących na całość okolicy to niestety sprawa wiąże się nie tylko z budowlanką.


----------



## michael_siberia

W końcu się przyznałeś, że pisałeś w ogólnym PHP, w którym jest dodatkowy limit.


----------



## michael_siberia

del


----------



## Suli

evertonfans2012 said:


> Polityka i "merytoryczne wypowiedzi" w wątku o zabudowie przy ul. Towarowej.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Szkodnikiem według tego użytkownika jest Prezydent m.st. Warszawy.
> 
> 
> Pozostawiam do oceny.


Abstrahując od tego przypadku - co do zasady - zaręczam Ci, że Prezydent m. st. Warszawy w pewnych konkretnych sytuacjach może być szkodnikiem. 



[Mod Kombatancki ON]

Zdarzyło mi się jednemu wiceprezydentowi powiedzieć nawet mniej więcej coś takiego wprost, na Radzie Warszawy - mimo, że teoretycznie byliśmy z tego samego ugrupowania politycznego.
[Mod Kombatancki OFF]


----------



## tramwaj

Dołączam do powyższych próśb o przyjrzenie się użytkownikowi *Po prostu On* oraz przeczyszczenie ostatnich stron wątku https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=460132&page=53
Dziękuję.


----------



## MajKeR_

newsted said:


> Wege burgery - źle, oryginalne nazwy - też źle.
> I mówi to człowiek mający sygnaturę po śląsku, czyli taki trochę językowy wege burger. No wymiękam :lol:


Nie spodziewałem się, że akurat on z powodu rozmowy, która bez przerwy ma żartobliwą konwencję (wątek - takoż) okaże się takim chamem, żeby wykpiwać cudzą mowę, która, dodam, dla mnie jest czymś ultra ważnym. Żartobliwie postawiona przeze mnie diagnoza parę stron wcześniej sprawdza się stuprocentowo - z żarcia robi się dziś coś o cechach sekciarskich.


----------



## redoxygene

MajKeR_ said:


> Nie spodziewałem się, że akurat on z powodu rozmowy, która bez przerwy ma żartobliwą konwencję (wątek - takoż) okaże się takim chamem, żeby wykpiwać cudzą mowę, która, dodam, dla mnie jest czymś ultra ważnym. Żartobliwie postawiona przeze mnie diagnoza parę stron wcześniej sprawdza się stuprocentowo - z żarcia robi się dziś coś o cechach sekciarskich.


Zrobil to wyjatkowo subtelnie i zartobliwie, do tego w odpowiedzi na Twoje, przytyki i, hehe, zarciki - wywolales praktycznie temat do tablicy, zeby sobie dac upust i porobic jaja z wegetarian i ultrawaznego elementu ich tozsamosci, zaprzegajac w to sekciarstwo, poczucie wyzszosci i inne rzeczy, to dostales wegeburgerem z powrotem. To i tak dobrze, ze nie hawudepekreplem (to przyklad na podstawie cytatu z MajKeRa, na ktory to wlasnie zareagowal newsted, slusznie) byloby bardziej symetrycznie. A jak sie striggerowal nie ten, co w pierwotnym zalozeniu mial, to nagle wielkie halo, bo jak to burger moze byc wege, za to paczek jako krepel to element tozsamosci, ratujcie, uczucia obrazaja! Zgadza sie stuprocentowo - zrobiles z zarcia, zwyczajow i tozsamosci cos o cechach sekciarskich, wywolales temat i jeszcze masz problem, kiedy ktos Ci to unaoczni.


----------



## yolan

Az mi się nie chce wierzyć że chłop przyszedł z tym tutaj. Szkoda gadać.


----------



## ps-man

MajKeR_ said:


> Nie spodziewałem się, że akurat on z powodu rozmowy, która bez przerwy ma żartobliwą konwencję (wątek - takoż) okaże się takim chamem, żeby wykpiwać cudzą mowę, która, dodam, dla mnie jest czymś ultra ważnym. Żartobliwie postawiona przeze mnie diagnoza parę stron wcześniej sprawdza się stuprocentowo - z żarcia robi się dziś coś o cechach sekciarskich.


Pozostawiam bez żadnych działań.


----------



## Tomczyna

Proszę o sprawdzenie, czy Jan Mocny nie zmienił personaliów na PiotrPolak1988.


----------



## Reyn85

Prośba o utemperowanie użytkownika. W postach m. in. nawoływanie do zabójstwa obecnych władz Warszawy:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=157424076&postcount=7313


----------



## 625

Reyn85 said:


> Prośba o utemperowanie użytkownika. W postach m. in. nawoływanie do zabójstwa obecnych władz Warszawy:
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=157424076&postcount=7313


Ban, a dane Dominika przekażemy policji.


----------



## PiotrG

Co on tam napisał?


----------



## demoos

Cos tam zdaje sie o plutonie egzekucyjnym...


----------



## PiotrG

Łał.


----------



## evertonfans2012

Proszę o surowe ukaranie tego użytkownika za poniższy wpis.



Satanus said:


> *Wiadomo kogo Trzaskowski reprezentuje, nie po to burzyli, żeby teraz...*


*Wątek dotyczy odbudowy Pałacu Saskiego i rewitalizacji placu Piłsudskiego.*

Nie muszę chyba przypominać, kto zburzył Pałac Saski, kiedy i w jakich okolicznościach.


----------



## chauffeur

A to nie była ironia?


----------



## 625

pogaduchy – tydzień za nazywanie faszystą.


----------



## Exelcior

Temu Panu to już się zbierało - popierał między innymi idiotyczną decyzję o tym by nie było postojów pociągów między Lubinem a Legnicą, bo ... przecież każdy ma samochód, a pociąg ma "się nie tłuc po wiochach".


----------



## Michał Ch.

625 said:


> pogaduchy – tydzień za nazywanie faszystą.


^^


Spomasz said:


> I zaczyna się hitlerowska jazda. Brawo faszysto, będziesz teraz wybierał, kto ma prawo do życia i w jakiej formie. Przeczytaj sobie o superczłowieku z czasów faszystów. Choć wydaje mi się, że znasz te zagadnienie bardzo dobrze...





Spomasz said:


> Jeżeli kiedykolwiek się spotkamy na żywo na jakimś zlocie, to za takie słowa odnośnie niepełnosprawnych cię odpowiednio potraktuję.





Spomasz said:


> Ścierwa obrażające niepełnosprawnych, do których nie dociera, że człowiek może być inny, trzeba trzymać krótko  Tak się kiedyś traktowało takie gnidy i dawało to lepsze skutki, niż 1000 kampanii protoleranyjnych.


Miesiąc.


----------



## BSG

> * Originally Posted by ixs *
> Po konserwatywnemu, to zdaje sie wieszakiem, a pozniej siada sie na beczce. Beczke sie zamyka i zakopuje, a pozniej idzie sie pod krzyz i modli, co wymazuje ewentualne poczucie winy. Pewnie nawet za bardzo patrzec nie trzeba.


Jak już Pan każesz za wypowiedzi w dziale [Prawo] Aborcja, to powyższa wypowiedz też jest z tej dyskusji. Użytkownik opisał jak się dokonuje aborcji.


----------



## evertonfans2012

Wypowiedź w wątku o budowie Muzeum Sztuki Nowoczesnej.



Bartek78 said:


> jak ktoś *nasra* mi na wycieraczkę albo będzie *pierdział* przy jedzeniu (szczególnie jeśli zrobi to za pieniądze z publicznej dotacji) to też mnie to będzie wkurzało, oburzało i skłaniało do wypowiedzi. ale to jeszcze nie oznacza, że coś takiego jest sztuką.
> 
> PS: to samo odnośnie żenująco banalnych intelektualnie połączeń sakrum i profanum, typu *krucyfiks umazany w gównie*, *robienie laski figurce papieża* itd.
> 
> Myślę, że nie bez powodu do galerii i muzeów prezentujących taką działalność w większości przypadków nikt nie chodzi i muszą one pasożytować na różnego rodzaju mecenasach (pół biedy jeśli mecenasi robią to za swoje pieniądze, a nie za pieniądze z podatków).


14 lat na forum i taki język. Proszę o interwencję.


----------



## Exelcior

Za wulgaryzmy co najwyżej 3 dni. Za całokształt wypowiedzi, bez wulgaryzmów 100% racji. Nie można nazwać sztuką puszek ekskrementów. Ideał sięgnął bruku


----------



## GD 2233J

Rozumiem, że za wczorajszy post Newsteda obrażający el_bartez w wątku Carmageddon, Newsted dostanie odpoczynek od forum?

Ja rozumiem cięte żarty, ale wycieczki personalne w stylu "kolejny niedorozwój ze Szczecina..." nie powinny być akceptowane w żadnym stopniu!


----------



## Asinus

Newsted otrzymał ostrzeżenie.


----------



## michal90

Nie jest mi po drodze z Newstedem, ale to niezbyt ładnie tak donosić (do tego w wątku samochodowym !), jeżeli samemu między wierszami niedawno chwaliło się, że z Gdańska do Warszawy spaliło się ilość paliwa, która przy silniku 2.0 jawnie sugeruje jazdę po ok. 200 km / h. Piractwo drogowe również nie powinno być akceptowane na tym forum.


----------



## newsted

Pochwalanie rozjeżdżania ludzi w parku i porównywanie tego do bójki też powinno być karane


----------



## mkrawcz1

Kogo el_bartez rozjechał w parku, zanim porównał to do bójki (czy raczej pobicia ze skutkiem)?


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Asinus said:


> Newsted otrzymał ostrzeżenie.


Czyli to ty usunąłeś jego post o "kolejnym niedorozwoju ze Szczecina". Sprawa zamknięta? Nie bulwersuję się bo jestem ze Szczecina, bulwersuję się totalnie chamskim stygmatyzowaniem kogokolwiek ze względu na miejsce zamieszkania. Zabawnym jest, że napisał to gość z tego Szczecina pochodzący. Jestem ciekaw czy byłbyś równie tolerancyjny gdyby ktoś napisał "o kolejnym przygłupie z Gdańska"? 

"ostrzeżenie" - ześmiałem się ze śmiechu jak pszczoła.


----------



## Asinus

Działalność newsted na forum oceniam pozytywnie, więc zanim będę myślał o jakimkolwiek brigu to poprzedzę to ostrzeżeniem. Sprawa jest zresztą dość błahej natury, a doszukiwanie się tu jakiegoś stygmatyzowania jest według mnie przewrażliwieniem. Nie zaobserwowałem aby newsted wcześniej obrażał Szczecin, więc tą konkretną wrzutę oceniam jako tylko przypadkową złośliwość a nie celowe stygmatyzowanie Szczecina. Niepotrzebną ale w sumie błahą, tym bardziej, że była to tylko kąśliwa odpowiedź na niezbyt mądry post el_barteza. Oczywiście to, że ktoś napisał coś głupio nie jest usprawiedliwieniem aby go obrażać, niemniej można to wziąć pod uwagę jako okoliczność łagodzącą.


----------



## el_bartez

newsted said:


> Pochwalanie rozjeżdżania ludzi w parku i porównywanie tego do bójki też powinno być karane



Nie dość, że jesteś chamem, nie potrafisz merytorycznie odpisać na konkretną wypowiedź tylko stosujesz jakieś przytyki typu "niedorozwój ze Szczecina" to jeszcze nie umiesz czytać ze zrozumieniem, albo usilnie nie chcesz wykorzystać tej zdolności.

Szkoda cennego czasu na taką dyskusję...

Po raz pierwszy od 11 lat musiałem edytować listę userów olewanych ciepłym moczem


----------



## marecki13

Ja, jako ten pierwszy przed "_kolejnym niedorozwojem ze Szczecina_" czuję się wywołany do tablicy:


Asinus said:


> Działalność newsted na forum oceniam pozytywnie, więc zanim będę myślał o jakimkolwiek brigu to poprzedzę to ostrzeżeniem. Sprawa jest zresztą dość błahej natury, a doszukiwanie się tu jakiegoś stygmatyzowania jest według mnie przewrażliwieniem.


Czyli zachowanie niczym K. Pawłowicz na forum jest ok. W sejmie pani profesor też jest przez prawą część sali oceniana pozytywnie. 


Asinus said:


> Nie zaobserwowałem aby newsted wcześniej obrażał Szczecin, więc tą konkretną wrzutę oceniam jako tylko przypadkową złośliwość a nie celowe stygmatyzowanie Szczecina.


Wczesniej pisał tylko w takim stylu: "Trzy litery na tablicy wyjaśniają wszystko"  
Obrażanie miasta jest ok, a konkretnych osób? _Niedorozwoje_ już wspomniane i "_Ale ty jesteś tępy"_? Pytam się, bo nie bardzo wiem jak mam się w podobnym stylu do kogoś odnosić.


Asinus said:


> Niepotrzebną ale w sumie błahą, tym bardziej, że była to tylko kąśliwa odpowiedź na *niezbyt mądry *post el_barteza. Oczywiście to, że ktoś napisał coś głupio nie jest usprawiedliwieniem aby go obrażać, niemniej można to wziąć pod uwagę jako okoliczność łagodzącą.


Niezbyt mądry post? Który?

Kiedyś dostałem tygodniową karencję za nazwanie rowera komunijnym prezentem. Nic mnie na tym forum już nie zdziwi. 
A co do newsteda - niech się chłop na forum wykazuje, jak w życiu nie umie. Mi to ni grzeje, ni ziębi. Jeść mi nie daje, mieszka daleko - same plusy.
PS. Będzie za to ban?  Może ze dwa tygodnie będę w morzu to chyba wytrzymam.



el_bartez said:


> Nie dość, że jesteś chamem, nie potrafisz merytorycznie odpisać na konkretną wypowiedź tylko stosujesz jakieś przytyki typu "niedorozwój ze Szczecina" to jeszcze nie umiesz czytać ze zrozumieniem, albo usilnie nie chcesz wykorzystać tej zdolności.
> 
> Szkoda cennego czasu na taką dyskusję...
> 
> Po raz pierwszy od 11 lat musiałem edytować listę userów olewanych ciepłym moczem


El_bartez, na spokojnie, nie ma co sobie d...y nim zawracać.


----------



## GD 2233J

michal90 said:


> Nie jest mi po drodze z Newstedem, ale to niezbyt ładnie tak donosić (do tego w wątku samochodowym !), jeżeli samemu między wierszami niedawno chwaliło się, że z Gdańska do Warszawy spaliło się ilość paliwa, która przy silniku 2.0 jawnie sugeruje jazdę po ok. 200 km / h. Piractwo drogowe również nie powinno być akceptowane na tym forum.


To są Twoje domysły.
Natomiast nikt na forum na pewno Ciebie nie nazwał niedorozwojem z (wybierz miasto).
Można się niezgadzać, wkurzać itd, ale na litość nie obrażajmy się...



Asinus said:


> Newsted otrzymał ostrzeżenie.


Z marnym skutkiem.



newsted said:


> Pochwalanie rozjeżdżania ludzi w parku i porównywanie tego do bójki też powinno być karane


Ponieważ nie znalazłem postu, w którym el_bartez pochwalałby rozjeżdżanie ludzi w parku.
Zupełnie nie wiem po co przypisujesz el_bartezowi takie słowa...


----------



## Eurotram

^^ Chyba muszę częściej wpadać do Carmageddonu; jest tam ciekawiej niż myślałem 
A co do tego spalenia paliwa w drodze z Gdańska do Warszawy,to taki wynik niczego nie udowadnia: np. dodatkowa osoba plus jej skromny bagaż to dobre pół litra na setkę w plecy (i to nawet przy ciut mniejszych prędkościach),podobnie jak relatywnie niewielka zmiana prędkości :nuts:


----------



## skejl

Pół litra, jeszcze setka… Nawet jeśli pomaga druga osoba, to po tym faktycznie można zacząć ludzi rozjeżdżać.


----------



## mitch_ducanon

Asinus said:


> (...) Nie zaobserwowałem aby newsted wcześniej obrażał Szczecin, więc tą konkretną wrzutę oceniam jako tylko przypadkową złośliwość a nie celowe stygmatyzowanie Szczecina.
> (...)



skoro "kolejny niedorozwoj ze Szczecina" to jest mowa o przynajmniej dwoch


----------



## el nino

Pierwszym był taksówkarz który upolował rowerzystę...


----------



## michal90

GD 2233J said:


> To są Twoje domysły.
> Natomiast nikt na forum na pewno Ciebie nie nazwał niedorozwojem z (wybierz miasto).
> Można się niezgadzać, wkurzać itd, ale na litość nie obrażajmy się...





Eurotram said:


> A co do tego spalenia paliwa w drodze z Gdańska do Warszawy,to taki wynik niczego nie udowadnia: np. dodatkowa osoba plus jej skromny bagaż to dobre pół litra na setkę w plecy (i to nawet przy ciut mniejszych prędkościach),podobnie jak relatywnie niewielka zmiana prędkości :nuts:


Jeżeli ktoś spala 40-45 litrów przez 220 km (Gdańsk-Włocławek) to nie ma mowy o przepisowej jeździe, zwłaszcza że to nowoczesny automat, a nie 5-biegowa 105-konna kosiarka. Jadąc 140 km / h i choćby w pełni załadowanym autem (ale raczej mało kto w relacji Gdańsk-Warszawa takim jeździ, co innego na odwrót) w nowoczesnym 2 litrowym automacie, w zasadzie mało wykonalne jest przekroczyć 10-11 litrów, a pewnie będzie to poniżej 10.

Obrażanie jest słabe, ale donosicielstwo, gdy samemu stwarza się zagrożenie w ruchu drogowym i jeszcze tym chwali, to jest bezczelność.


----------



## GD 2233J

^^
Jest jeden problem w ostatnim zdaniu, które napisałeś.

Sens tego wątku jest taki, że zgłasza się nieprawidłowości.
Zatem po:

1. Wszystkich tutaj nazywasz donosicielami
2. Uważasz, że obrażanie kogoś jest słabe a stanięcie w jego obronie jest bezczelne???:nuts:
3. Jak oceniasz siebie w tym wszystkim?


Ja rozumiem, że nie zgadzasz się ze mną w wątku o OMT, ale pamiętaj, że mogę mieć inne zdanie niż Ty.

Co do tych teorii spiskowych, wg Twoich wyliczeń powinienem dojechać do Warszawy w 2 godziny. 
Dojeżdżam w 3:50-4:00.

Tak, tak EOT


----------



## bartek76

opcorn:


----------



## kaktus

Za nazwania niedorozwojem i to kolejnym jedynie ostrzeżenie, serio?


----------



## pmaciej7

Urbanista1, Pablo84krk - po banie za mowę nienawiści.


----------



## LubiePiwo

Rzadko kiedy mam okazję to powiedzieć, ale szanuję Twoją decyzję o zbanowaniu Urbanisty.


----------



## Bastian.

Te bany to na stałe czy czasowe?


----------



## pmaciej7

Na stałe.


----------



## Wilku88

W ktorym watku panowie nabroili?


----------



## Marynata

Urbanista1 to user z dorobkiem 8000 postów i stażem od 2006 roku.
Nie spotkałem go w PHP, nie wypowiadał się też kontrowersyjnie w innych wątkach. Lubił też lajkować zabytki 

Czy kara śmierci nie jest zbyt "dotkliwa"?


----------



## drugastrona

pmaciej7 said:


> Urbanista1, Pablo84krk - po banie za mowę nienawiści.


Szok. A za co konkretnie? Może jakiś cytat?


----------



## kaktus

Za Urbanistę1 szanuję, choć aż tak dotkliwej kary bym się nie spodziewał.


----------



## Buster90

Wszyscy są równi wobec zasad panujących na forum, zasługi i staż nie powinny być brane pod uwagę przy rażących przekroczeniach.
Ale cytat z występkiem by się przydał


----------



## Wilku88

Urbanista juz zlapal przynajmniej jednego briga ktorego ja pamietam za pisanie nienawistnych komentarzy,.wiec z czegos sie ten ban wzial. Zeby wylapac bana na tym forum bedac z tej strony barykady, to trzeba sie naprawde wybitnie postarac.


----------



## Asinus

Jak rozumiem, przesądził ten post:



Urbanista1 said:


> Brawo LGBTQ w Polsce, wy jestescie bohaterami przeciw nienawisci. PIS prowadzona przez homoseksualnym Jaroslawem Kaczynskim to partia nienawisci ktora dewastuje Polske moralnie, w jej ideologii nie ma nic prawdziwego Chrzescianstwa. Mialem latem przyleciec do Polski z kilkoma osobami, jeden jest redaktorem duzej gazety w Kanadzie I ktory jest gejem ale niestety boji sie I takze jego partner. W solidarnosci z nimi my tez gdzie indziej jedziemy na wakacje.
> 
> Jezeli jakis bandyta PISowski zamierza przyjechac do Kanady powinnien sie tez bac, nienawisc ich nie bedzie powitana.


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Jeżeli tak, to forum pikuje na dno.


----------



## potwo-or

Jeśli tak to dla mnie jest to dość wątpliwe. Ok - jakaś kara owszem, ale moim zdaniem ta jest trochę zbyt gruba.


----------



## Din Sevenn

Ale on pisał z dużą ilością jadu, nawet jeśli miał rację. Moim zdaniem motylek usiadł na sztandze w ostatnim zdaniu, które dla niektórych może brzmieć jak groźba (choć co to za groźba...).


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Pisał nie raz ostro ale jeżeli ten post ma być powodem permanentnego bana to jest on uznaniowy. Gdzie są w takim razie brigi czy bany za tekstozy (zrobiliśmy im holokaust, pogrom, itd.) po meczu z Izraelem. To się rozlało po wielu wątkach, nie tylko piłkarskich. I nic. 
On nie jest polskim "native speakerem", przetłumaczcie sobie zwrotnie, zwłaszcza ostatnie zdanie, na angielski a być może ktoś jednak uzna, że powód do bana był słaby. Opisał sytuację w Polsce z punktu widzenia Kanadyjczyków i posiadanej przez nich wiedzy. Jeżeli ten post ma być powodem do bana jako przykład mowy nienawiści to ja nie mam więcej pytań.


----------



## dkzg

Moim zdaniem stały to przesada. Dajcie mu briga, na miesiąc, czy dwa, ale na stałe to za dużo.


----------



## Grvl

Też sądzę, że permaban to przesada w tym przypadku.


----------



## Wilku88

Faktycznie gorsze rzeczy tu widziałem, a i dobrze ktoś zauwazył, że koleś nie zna perfekt polskiego i może nie zdawać sobie sprawy z mocy niektórych słów. Może ostatnia szansa?


----------



## Rafadan

Gość specjalizuje się w laniu gnojówki na innych, ma prawowierne poglądy i nie zdaje sobie sprawy ze swojej ignorancji (np. językowej). Idealnie pasuje do tego forum. Stały ban jest więc błędem.


----------



## pmaciej7

Wilku88 said:


> koleś nie zna perfekt polskiego i może nie zdawać sobie sprawy z mocy niektórych słów.


Tym bardziej nie powinien pisać w wątkach, w których moc i dobór słów mają znaczenie. Zresztą jest obecny na polskiej części forum tyle lat, że brak wiedzy i umiejętności formułowania myśli nie jest żadnym wytłumaczeniem.



> Może ostatnia szansa?


Miał wcześniej 5 brigów.


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Czyli ban za nieumiejętne sformułowanie wypowiedzi :lol: To jeszcze ciut niżej niż za poglądy. Tak czy owak, żenada. W tej biurokratycznej służbistości już naprawdę przeginacie, moderatorzy.

Edit: Podpieranie się liczbą brigów jest niesmaczne. Gdybyście tak każdego, kto ma 5 brigów wyrzucali z forum...


----------



## mkrawcz1

Vox populi, vox Dei...


----------



## Wilku88

pmaciej7 said:


> Tym bardziej nie powinien pisać w wątkach, w których moc i dobór słów mają znaczenie. Zresztą jest obecny na polskiej części forum tyle lat, że brak wiedzy i umiejętności formułowania myśli nie jest żadnym wytłumaczeniem.
> 
> Miał wcześniej 5 brigów.


A to zmienia postac rzeczy. W sumie racja, ze jak sie nie umie pisac spokojnie i lapie brigi to sie nie pisze wcale, tak jak z piciem.


----------



## Marynata

Wilku88 said:


> A to zmienia postac rzeczy. W sumie racja, ze jak sie nie umie pisac spokojnie i lapie brigi to sie nie pisze wcale, tak jak z piciem.


5 brigów na 8000 postów i 13 lat na forum.
Święty Piotr miałby więcej gdyby się udzielał tylko w wątku o religiach.

Kiepski argument.


----------



## johny.f

Heh, Urbanista1 od dawna miał prymitywną argumentację polityczną i wplatał politykę w zdecydowanie zbyt dużą liczbę postów. I mimo, że często się z jego poglądami zgadzałem, to te posty były niesamowicie irytujące, bo zachęcające do rozpętywania gównoburzy. I często nic nie wnoszące do tematów. Zresztą od dawna miałem tego użytkownika w ignorowanych...


----------



## jacekq

Wilku88 said:


> Faktycznie gorsze rzeczy tu widziałem, a i dobrze ktoś zauwazył, że koleś nie zna perfekt polskiego i może nie zdawać sobie sprawy z mocy niektórych słów. Może ostatnia szansa?



Kojarzy mi się z _Bezcennym _Miłoszewskiego. Idzie przywyknąć, tak jak do dysleksji niektórych. Z naciskiem na *niektórych*.


----------



## potwo-or

Mam pytanie, a pani od dołów z wapnem ma stałego bana? Bo kojarzę, że potem nie było to wcale oczywiste. A to trochę inny kaliber


----------



## Wilku88

Ale Agusia chyba opisywala jaki miala stan umyslu gdy byla nastolatka, czy zle zapamietalem? Czy dopowiedziala cos, ze nadal tak mysli? Dobrze nie pamietam.
Ja za mlodu tez mialem stan umyslu ze trzeba wszystkich komunistow powiesic na drzewach. Czy dostane teraz bana za wyznanie jakie mialem KIEDYS myslenie?


----------



## MajKeR_

^^ Agusia swoje wynurzenia przedstawiła w PHP, co - jak zrozumiałem - zostało potraktowane jako okoliczność łagodząca, jako że to folwark th, potem k%, a teraz nie wiem kogo (ufam, że Asinusa).


----------



## Sasza

Wilku88 said:


> Ale Agusia chyba opisywala jaki miala stan umyslu gdy byla nastolatka, czy zle zapamietalem? Czy dopowiedziala cos, ze nadal tak mysli? Dobrze nie pamietam.
> Ja za mlodu tez mialem stan umyslu ze trzeba wszystkich komunistow powiesic na drzewach. Czy dostane teraz bana za wyznanie jakie mialem KIEDYS myslenie?


Nie, Agusia jechała ostro z tematem w PHP, mieliśmy już tam kilku fanatyków PiS, ale poza byciem trollami zazwyczaj nie robili nic żeby łatwo załapać bana, ale ona pojechała wtedy naprawdę ostro. Tylko że bana chyba odwieszono, bo zasługi w dziale drogowym.


----------



## MichalJ

Agusi pozwalano na (za) dużo w php, ale miarka to się przebrała, jak w schematy drogowe zaczęła wstawiać Smoleńsk i Łupaszkę.


----------



## chauffeur

del


----------



## Davideck

Poproszę o usunięcie posta https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=159927484&postcount=2716 oraz o upomnienie użytkowania Brazz2.
Nie życzę sobie nazywania mnie toruniofobem.


----------



## Asinus

Paweł  - 1 miesiąc bana za obrażający awatar (awatar ręcznie usunięty).


----------



## michael_siberia

Czy ten użytkownik nie powinien mieć czasem dożywotniego bana?
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=636421


----------



## kalle_sg

Asinus said:


> Paweł  - 1 miesiąc bana za obrażający awatar (awatar ręcznie usunięty).


A czy to czasem nie jest multikonto Pablo84krk? Dziwnym trafem stare konto uaktywnilo sie po 13 latach (!) nieaktywnosci dokladnie w dniu, w ktorym Pablo dostal bana.


----------



## Sławek

Don Vito KurDeBalanz said:


> On nie jest polskim "native speakerem", przetłumaczcie sobie zwrotnie, zwłaszcza ostatnie zdanie, na angielski a być może ktoś jednak uzna, że powód do bana był słaby. Opisał sytuację w Polsce z punktu widzenia Kanadyjczyków i posiadanej przez nich wiedzy.


I tu się mylisz. Poznałem go z 6-7 lat temu, to Polak.


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Czy ja napisałem, że nie jest Polakiem (z pochodzenia, bo formalnie jest Kanadyjczykiem zdaje się)? Ja mam podobnych kuzynów w stanach i całe stado znajomych mieszkających w Kanadzie. Większość z nich nie jest w stanie wyrazić siebie po polsku tak jak by chcieli, zwłaszcza w mowie pisanej. Przeczytaj uważniej mój poprzedni post a powinno być to jasne.


----------



## Sławek

Don Vito KurDeBalanz said:


> Czy ja napisałem, że nie jest Polakiem (z pochodzenia, bo formalnie jest Kanadyjczykiem zdaje się)? Ja mam podobnych kuzynów w stanach i całe stado znajomych mieszkających w Kanadzie. Większość z nich nie jest w stanie wyrazić siebie po polsku tak jak by chcieli, zwłaszcza w mowie pisanej. Przeczytaj uważniej mój poprzedni post a powinno być to jasne.


Urodzony w PL, emigrant jeszcze z czasów PRL.


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Sam sobie odpowiedziałeś dlaczego pisał tak jak pisał.


----------



## Asinus

kalle_sg said:


> A czy to czasem nie jest multikonto Pablo84krk? Dziwnym trafem stare konto uaktywnilo sie po 13 latach (!) nieaktywnosci dokladnie w dniu, w ktorym Pablo dostal bana.


A no faktycznie, a więc permban.


----------



## Gatsby

Wilku88 said:


> Faktycznie gorsze rzeczy tu widziałem, a i dobrze ktoś zauwazył, że koleś nie zna perfekt polskiego i może nie zdawać sobie sprawy z mocy niektórych słów. *Może ostatnia szansa?*


Też tak uważam. Z sugestią, żeby skupił się na zabytkach, a unikał polityki.


----------



## PretoriaNPG

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=160082362&postcount=10805



Tomczyna said:


> Wydaje mi się, że krakusi że swoimi mądrościami na temat dalektów mogą co najwyżej wydupcać na pole


Sorry,ale wydaje mi się nawet jak na typowy wątek szyderczy ("Dej świeżaka...") to tutaj pewien poziom dyskusji został mocno przekroczony.


----------



## Eurotram

PretoriaNPG said:


> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=160082362&postcount=10805
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry,ale wydaje mi się nawet jak na typowy wątek szyderczy ("Dej świeżaka...") to tutaj pewien poziom dyskusji został mocno przekroczony.


Ostro poleciał,to fakt; ale w sumie to Ty rozpocząłeś g...burzę w sytuacji gdy każdy doskonale wie,że klawisz "z" leży po sąsiedzku z "s" i bardzo łatwo wcisnąć jednocześnie oba (zwłaszcza że i pozostałe litery z "zapalnego" wyrazu leżą także tuż obok)...


----------



## Grvl

Za co konkretnie briga dostał Po prostu On? Czy może za całokształt?


----------



## Jakub Warszauer

Grvl said:


> Za co konkretnie briga dostał Po prostu On? Czy może za całokształt?


Przerwa w delegacji służbowej do SSC.


----------



## Maci

PretoriaNPG said:


> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=160082362&postcount=10805
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry,ale wydaje mi się nawet jak na typowy wątek szyderczy ("Dej świeżaka...") to tutaj pewien poziom dyskusji został mocno przekroczony.


Dlaczego w Krakowie jesteście wszyscy tak mocno przewrażliwieni?
Pytam z ciekawości, bo przykładów można mnożyć...


----------



## bloniaq_s8

kalle_sg said:


> A czy to czasem nie jest multikonto Pablo84krk? Dziwnym trafem stare konto uaktywnilo sie po 13 latach (!) nieaktywnosci dokladnie w dniu, w ktorym Pablo dostal bana.


kurła, jak można być tempym żeby się nie skapczyć że to śmierdzi na kilometr? :lol:


----------



## pmaciej7

Rezerwuar said:


> Uzupełnię: dostałem bana za... nazwanie prezydenta Komorowskiego Bronkiem  I ogólne polował na mnie pmaciej7 w php. Niestety, żadnemu adminowi nie chce się ruszyć kupra odbanować konta Amitherei, choć zezwolili na postowanie na tym, co samo w sobie jest absurdem


No dobra, jak już się sam przyznał do multikonta, a w dodatku kłamie, jakoby miał na nie pozwolenie, to nie ma co zwlekać.


----------



## Gatsby

pmaciej7 said:


> No dobra, jak już się sam przyznał do multikonta, a w dodatku kłamie, jakoby miał na nie *pozwolenie*, to nie ma co zwlekać.


Ale dostał, od *k%*. Sam byłem świadkiem.

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1557590&page=271


----------



## ps-man

^^
Trochę niezależnie od multikonta sam się zbanował z innego powodu. :tongue2:



Rezerwuar said:


> Czytam, lecz się nie wypowiadam, gdyż takie pozwolenie dostałem od adminów w moim odwołaniu sprzed kilkunastu miesięcy. Byłem nawet na zlocie FPW niedawno...
> 
> Jak zakładałem ten wątek, to posiadałem już wtedy bardzo dużo informacji o parku. Dalej wiem co będzie nawet w 2021 roku, lecz to od adminów zależy, czy będę się mógł chociaż tutaj wypowiadać.
> 
> Dlatego kieruję gorącą prośbę do nich: pozwólcie mi się dzielić informacjami choćby tutaj, *a jak zawędruję do innego wątku (z PHP na czele ) to możecie mnie usadzić na cały zakres IP*


----------



## bartek76

Za co Amitherei dostał bana?


----------



## Wilku88

Rezerwuar to multikonto i dostał bana? Śpij słodko aniołku [*]


----------



## michael_siberia

bartek76 said:


> Za co Amitherei dostał bana?


Pamiętam go. Był okropny jak dla mnie.


----------



## piotr71

Asinus said:


> Jak rozumiem, przesądził ten post:
> Originally Posted by Urbanista1
> 
> 
> 
> Brawo LGBTQ w Polsce, wy jestescie bohaterami przeciw nienawisci. PIS prowadzona przez homoseksualnym Jaroslawem Kaczynskim to partia nienawisci ktora dewastuje Polske moralnie, w jej ideologii nie ma nic prawdziwego Chrzescianstwa. Mialem latem przyleciec do Polski z kilkoma osobami, jeden jest redaktorem duzej gazety w Kanadzie I ktory jest gejem ale niestety boji sie I takze jego partner. W solidarnosci z nimi my tez gdzie indziej jedziemy na wakacje.
> 
> Jezeli jakis bandyta PISowski zamierza przyjechac do Kanady powinnien sie tez bac, nienawisc ich nie bedzie powitana.
Click to expand...




Don Vito KurDeBalanz said:


> Pisał nie raz ostro ale jeżeli ten post ma być powodem permanentnego bana to jest on uznaniowy. Gdzie są w takim razie brigi czy bany za tekstozy (zrobiliśmy im holokaust, pogrom, itd.) po meczu z Izraelem. To się rozlało po wielu wątkach, nie tylko piłkarskich. I nic.
> On nie jest polskim "native speakerem", przetłumaczcie sobie zwrotnie, zwłaszcza ostatnie zdanie, na angielski a być może ktoś jednak uzna, że powód do bana był słaby. Opisał sytuację w Polsce z punktu widzenia Kanadyjczyków i posiadanej przez nich wiedzy. Jeżeli ten post ma być powodem do bana jako przykład mowy nienawiści to ja nie mam więcej pytań.


Jeden z moich synów, czternastolatek, urodzony, wychowany i wyedukowany (jeśli tak można powiedzieć o gimnazjaliście) w Wielkiej Brytanii, gdyby miał na papier przelać swoje angielskie myśli (bo w pierwszym rzędzie jego myśli powstają w tym języku) i wyrazić je w piśmie po polsku, to przypuszczam, że w konsekwencji nierozróżniania subtelnych różnic między znaczeniem słów takich jak: strach, trwoga, bojaźń, obawa, lęk, niepokój, przerażenie, zagrożenie i tak dalej, stworzyłby podobnego do wyżej przytoczonego semantycznego potworka. Po angielsku, napisane przez niego zdanie, zawierające tę samą myśl, pewnie brzmiałoby całkiem neutralnie.


----------



## Sasza

Nie pierwszy i nie ostatni uznaniowy ban


----------



## Tomczyna

bartek76 said:


> Za co Amitherei dostał bana?


Za fatalnie wyskalowany termometr #pdk


----------



## ebveyrona

Reklama, do zbanowania:


Agnez said:


> Aktualnie jest duże zapotrzebowanie na pracowników, mówią że teraz mamy rynek pracownika, więc to chyba dobrze. Z tego co widze to szukają i duże korpo i małe firmy, więc jest z czego wybierać na ten moment. Na co wy zwracacie uwagę szukając pracy w tej branży? Ja osobiście wole małe firmy niż prace w korporacji, atmosfera jest bardziej przyjazna chyba w takich firmach. Rozglądam sie za czyms nowym i przeglądam ogłoszenia https://fachpraca.pl/polska/ i nie wiem co może mi pomóc z wyborem gdzie aplikować


----------



## Asinus

gdy-001 said:


> sodowa do glowy uderzyla bo dali twoje zdjecie w GW?


Takiego ad personam nie toleruję. 10 dni briga.


----------



## dkzg

Może zająłby się ktoś kolegą w końcu? Dotąd trollował na granicy, ale to to jest przecież jawna bzdura


Angulo said:


> W Berlinie nie ma klimatyzowanych biur.


----------



## Po prostu On

Proszę o reakcję. Forumowicz stosuje wycieczki osobiste względem innych forumowiczów nie respektując ich prawa do oceny sytuacji czym wprowadza niezdrową atmosferę.



kdauksz said:


> *Gdybyś nie był takim* zapatrzonym w tyłek prezesa *dupkiem*, pewnie przeczytałbyś kilka postów wstecz i zobaczył, że jakimś wielkim fanem tego rozwiązania nie jestem.
> 
> Jak już wspominałem, załóżcie sobie prawicowe forum albo wracajcie na Twittera, tutaj nic nie wnosicie.


----------



## maciejdusiciel

^^^ Podbijam, podpisując się "antifa" (promując otwarcie tym samym chuligańską organizację o skrajnych poglądach, często agresywną) jednocześnie uzurpuje sobie prawo do wyganiania z tematu osób o innych poglądach, dzieli forumowiczów na "prawicowych" i "lewicowych" na podstawie oceny rozwiązania architektonicznego, spamuje polityką w temacie do tego nie przeznaczonym oraz ubliża ad personam.


----------



## 625

maciejdusiciel said:


> ^^^ Podbijam, podpisując się "antifa" (promując otwarcie tym samym chuligańską organizację o skrajnych poglądach, często agresywną) jednocześnie uzurpuje sobie prawo do wyganiania z tematu osób o innych poglądach, dzieli forumowiczów na "prawicowych" i "lewicowych" na podstawie oceny rozwiązania architektonicznego, spamuje polityką w temacie do tego nie przeznaczonym oraz ubliża ad personam.


1. To Ty zacząłeś:



maciejdusiciel said:


> Dokładnie, ten skwer zrobił nasz człowiek więc ma się wam podobać.


2. *Antifa*, jak sama nazwa wskazuje, jest organizacją *Anty-Faszystowską*. Więc jeśli uważasz, że antyfaszyzm jest skrajny, to masz tydzień briga na zachętę.


----------



## Asinus

michal90 said:


> Za co został zbanowany victorek "rzeczpospolita schabowa" ? Często wrzucał ciekawe statystyki ekonomiczne, nie wdawał się w kłótnie, coś lokalnie zmajstrował ?


To nie jest permban, tylko 3 dni, a to za łamanie regulaminu PHP.


----------



## michal90

Ale co konkretnie zrobił ?


----------



## Asinus

Nie ma 500 postów.

A przy okazji - Po prostu On - 3 tygodnie za politykowanie poza PHP.


----------



## MichalJ

A dlaczego właściwie dajecie teraz krótkie bany, a nie brigi? Żeby nie czytali php w tym czasie?


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Żeby nie stękali na PM.


----------



## ps-man

MichalJ said:


> A dlaczego właściwie dajecie teraz krótkie bany, a nie brigi? Żeby nie czytali php w tym czasie?


Bo opcja z bananem jest pierwsza na liście. :troll:


----------



## Eurotram

[BÉTON!BRUT!] said:


> Żeby nie stękali na PM.


Beton,na brigach w starszej wersji kont też nie ma możliwości PM-ek


----------



## MichalJ

Co to jest "starsza wersja kont"?


----------



## Grvl

Asinus said:


> Nie ma 500 postów.
> 
> A przy okazji - Po prostu On - 3 tygodnie za politykowanie poza PHP.


Dzięki. Poprzedni ban skończył mu się raptem kilka dni temu, a już przez ten czas zdążył mnie zirytować. Non stop trolling i _Czaskoski to, Czaskoski tamto_.


----------



## Tomczyna

To jest multi, jak nic


----------



## michal90

Chili co, Victorek ma dwie osobowości  ? Jedną nabija sobie wiarygodność w wątkach ekonomicznych, aby go nie rozpoznać, aby mógł sobie poszaleć w warszawskich ?


----------



## Beck's

michal90 said:


> Chili co, Victorek ma dwie osobowości  ? Jedną nabija sobie wiarygodność w wątkach ekonomicznych, aby go nie rozpoznać, aby mógł sobie poszaleć w warszawskich ?


Nie @vicoterk tylko @Po prostu On.


----------



## MichalJ

Też mam takie wrażenie.


----------



## dkzg

A to by się mogło zgadzać, bo zadziwił mnie już dawno jego skręt z jedynie słusznej linii.


----------



## Din Sevenn

PanCerka2 za co ma bana?


----------



## Hipolit

Din Sevenn said:


> PanCerka2 za co ma bana?


Za miłość do ojczyzny PRL-u i "wiedzenie lepiej".


----------



## ps-man

Hipolit said:


> Za miłość do ojczyzny PRL-u i "wiedzenie lepiej".


I za nierespektowanie moich ostrzeżeń przy ostatnim banie.


----------



## ps-man

FC Wiskitno - ban za multikonto (Bolek01 i inne konta).


----------



## truman-lodge

Dzień dobry 🙂 



Andbyd said:


> Jak spotykam dziewczynę to najpierw oceniam to co widzę,czyli czy jest ładna,zgrabna,zadbana...a później dopiero jak się wysławia,czy dobrze gotuje i jest gospodarna itd.


Seksizm akceptujemy czy niekoniecznie? Pytam, bo "zasług" się temu panu uzbierało od lat, każdy jeden jego post to jakby jedna wielka prowokacja. Może w końcu by się przelało.


----------



## bartek76

truman-lodge said:


> Dzień dobry 🙂
> 
> Seksizm akceptujemy czy niekoniecznie? Pytam, bo "zasług" się temu panu uzbierało od lat, każdy jeden jego post to jakby jedna wielka prowokacja. Może w końcu by się przelało.


Na czym polega "problem" z cytowanym postem?
Chyba każdy heteroseksualny samiec tak ocenia kobiety, przy czym kobiety bardzo podobnie oceniają samców


----------



## redoxygene

bartek76 said:


> Na czym polega "problem" z cytowanym postem?
> Chyba każdy heteroseksualny samiec tak ocenia kobiety, przy czym kobiety bardzo podobnie oceniają samców


No nie każdy samiec tak ocenia, kobiety też nie do końca, niezależnie zresztą od orientacji - niektóre **** sapiens bywają czasami na innym poziomie.


----------



## Din Sevenn

Seksizm to chyba za spore słowo, ale całokształt twórczości użytkownika jak najbardziej do sprawdzenia


----------



## Eurotram

redoxygene said:


> No nie każdy samiec tak ocenia, kobiety też nie do końca, niezależnie zresztą od orientacji - niektóre **** sapiens bywają czasami na innym poziomie.


Bywają,ale dla dokładności: zazwyczaj odpowiednia aparycja sprawia po prostu,że samica/samiec przechodzi do drugiego etapu eliminacji; wybór kóry opisujesz owszem: często ma miejsce,ale jest już etapem zimnej kalkulacji wobec niedoboru potencjalnych partnerek posiadających I dobrą aparycję I odpowiednie zasoby intelektualne. Czyli bardziej mówimy tu o czymś w rodzaju "związku z rozsądku".


----------



## drugastrona

truman-lodge said:


> Seksizm akceptujemy czy niekoniecznie?


A znasz definicję seksizmu? "Uprzedzenie lub dyskryminacja ze względu na płeć". Gdzie w tym cytacie widzisz coś takiego?


----------



## Exelcior

Jak dla mnie typowe wynurzenia samców alfa przy piwku ale nie seksizm


----------



## Pajda

no ja bym bardzo chciała nie być tak postrzeganą, ale umówmy się, że obie strony zawsze mają jakieś swoje interesy w kojarzeniach damsko-męskich lub innych.


----------



## Eurotram

Pajda said:


> no ja bym bardzo chciała nie być tak postrzeganą, ale umówmy się, że obie strony zawsze mają jakieś swoje interesy w kojarzeniach damsko-męskich lub innych.


Ta cała dyskusja przypomniała mi jedną wymianę zdań,którą przeczytałem na jakimś forum dobrych kilka lat temu. Otóż jakaś mało urodziwa dziewczyna piekliła się ,że faceci wybierają zawsze te ładne dziewczyny,a brzydkie mają głęboko w... Na to odpowiedział jej jakiś gostek (postaram się przytoczyć w miarę wiernie):


> - Brzydkie dziewczyny na pewno są bardzo wartościowe i mają wiele ukrytych zalet,dlatego zostawiam je lepszym od siebie.


Ale faktycznie skończmy ten OT


----------



## redoxygene

Nie zgłaszałem nigdy, ale tym razem zgłaszam. Wg mnie istnieje pewna granica wycieczek osobistych i poziomu dyskusji. Zdaję sobie sprawę z tego, że moje poglądy nie muszą wszystkim odpowiadać, ale to jest kolejny raz, kiedy niektórzy posuwają się do czegoś takiego:


bartek76 said:


> O pardon, nie wszyscy Polacy na zachodzie się skomuszyli


Bartek76 na używanie sformułań w moim kierunku typu komuch (czy np. podteksty o obozach), pozwala sobie n-ty raz. Pisałem do niego nawet prywatną wiadomość, żeby się ode mnie odpimpilimpał i że zachowuje się bezczelnie, kiedy to publicznie wysmarował post w stylu "Komuszek wyjechał żeby zasiłki ciągnąć i naciągać Niemców na swoją szkołę". Nie jest tu ważne, że od zawsze pracuję, żadnych zasiłków nie brałem, a szkołę opłacałem sobie sam. Po prostu uważam, że nie powinno się na coś takiego pozwalać, niezależnie od okoliczności - pewni użytkownicy tak mają wbite do głów pewne stereotypy i schematy, że nie potrafią się ponad nie wydobyć, niezależnie też od tego, czy od czasu maila dostawią uśmiechniętą buźkę na końcu.
To jest do pewnego momentu śmieszne i po mnie spływa, ale naprawdę nie o to chodzi, żeby tu zacząć w taki sposób dyskutować i używać tego typu porównań, mających bezczelnie dyskredytować co do zasady "argumentem ostatecznym". Ale ten kolega, swoim stekiem insynuacji, wręcz rojeń i zwykłej bezczelności, już nie oceniając warstwy merytorycznej, przebił sam siebie:


mike102 said:


> Wielki mi luz... Za twoje studia, ubezpiecznie medyczne, infrastrukture, ktorej uzywasz i tanie mieszkanie, do ktorego sie wkreciles poza kolejnoscia placi niemiecki podatnik. Podatnik, ktory tak naprawde nie ma wobec ciebie zadnych obowiazkow.
> Sam sie tu przechwalales, ze praktycznie nie placisz podatkow a przy 80 godz., to twoje oplaty za ubezpiecznie, to na leczenie kataru moze starczaja. W DE sie to okresla "imigrant do systemu socjalnego" i zamiast sie tym przechwalac na forum lepiej wstydz sie w milczeniu.


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Granica została przekroczona nazwaniem Biblii "faszystowskim gunwem", co nie przyniosło żadnej kary. Od tego momentu można pisać zupełnie wszystko. Nie ma już żadnych granic, więc trzeba brać na klatę wszystko. I można pisać wszystko.


----------



## k%

Na tym forum juz wszystko jest "faszystowskie"


----------



## 625

drugastrona said:


> ^^ Granica została przekroczona nazwaniem Biblii "faszystowskim gunwem", co nie przyniosło żadnej kary. Od tego momentu można pisać zupełnie wszystko. Nie ma już żadnych granic, więc trzeba brać na klatę wszystko. I można pisać wszystko.


Nie wiem, jak możesz używać takich słów, ja bym nie potrafił tak napisać. A Ty w kółko powtarzasz takie paskudne słowa...


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Nie rżnij głupa. Cytuję tylko użytkownika, który tak napisał i nie został ukarany.


----------



## 625

drugastrona said:


> ^^ Nie rżnij głupa. Cytuję tylko użytkownika, który tak napisał i nie został ukarany.


Czy mogę prosić, abyś powstrzymał się przed pisaniem brzydkich wyrazów?


----------



## drugastrona

Z chęcią. Ale fajnie by było, gdybyś podobną prośbę wystosował również to wielu innych użytkowników.


----------



## Sasza

Ah, nareszcie Drgastrona ma komplet w braku obiektywizmu, swoistą trójcę - Barcelona, Legia i Biblia.


----------



## Asinus

redoxygene said:


> Nie zgłaszałem nigdy, ale tym razem zgłaszam. Wg mnie istnieje pewna granica wycieczek osobistych i poziomu dyskusji. Zdaję sobie sprawę z tego, że moje poglądy nie muszą wszystkim odpowiadać, ale to jest kolejny raz, kiedy niektórzy posuwają się do czegoś takiego:
> 
> Bartek76 na używanie sformułań w moim kierunku typu komuch (czy np. podteksty o obozach), pozwala sobie n-ty raz. Pisałem do niego nawet prywatną wiadomość, żeby się ode mnie odpimpilimpał i że zachowuje się bezczelnie, kiedy to publicznie wysmarował post w stylu "Komuszek wyjechał żeby zasiłki ciągnąć i naciągać Niemców na swoją szkołę". Nie jest tu ważne, że od zawsze pracuję, żadnych zasiłków nie brałem, a szkołę opłacałem sobie sam. Po prostu uważam, że nie powinno się na coś takiego pozwalać, niezależnie od okoliczności - pewni użytkownicy tak mają wbite do głów pewne stereotypy i schematy, że nie potrafią się ponad nie wydobyć, niezależnie też od tego, czy od czasu maila dostawią uśmiechniętą buźkę na końcu.
> To jest do pewnego momentu śmieszne i po mnie spływa, ale naprawdę nie o to chodzi, żeby tu zacząć w taki sposób dyskutować i używać tego typu porównań, mających bezczelnie dyskredytować co do zasady "argumentem ostatecznym". Ale ten kolega, swoim stekiem insynuacji, wręcz rojeń i zwykłej bezczelności, już nie oceniając warstwy merytorycznej, przebił sam siebie:


bartek76 poczynił jednak uwagę ogólną (o jakiejś grupie Polaków w ogólności), a nie skierowaną bezpośrednio do Ciebie. A nadto dostrzegam w tym zdaniu jednak nutę żartobliwą, więc bym się aż tak nie obrażał. Inna sprawa jest jedna z wpisem mike'a102, który uznaje za brzydki personalny przytyk. Przy czym nie ważne jest czy ma rację czy nie. Określanie kogoś personalnie w ten sposób jest po prostu przykre i nie powinno mieć miejsca na forum, bo tworzy toksyczną atmosferę. Dlatego za to daje 7 dni briga.


----------



## k%

ale przeciez Mike go w zaden sposob personalnie nie nazwal


----------



## Exelcior

Znaczy "jak Kali ukraść krowę to dobrze a jak Kalemu ukraść krowę, to źle". Jeśli mike miał dostać briga, to co najwyżej 1-2 dniowego.


----------



## escaton001

Może mi ktoś powiedzieć czemu nie mogę nic napisać w wątkach merytorycznych?
Mam szare pole i brak możliwości napisania czegokolwiek.....

A1 były kontrakt Salini: podpisanie umowy z Budimexem w piątek. ( edit: podobno już podpisany")
Z tego co się dowiedziałem od jednego z podwykonawców Salini( chwalonego na forum,na literkę "E") to burdel na kontrakcie jest niesamowity. Nie ma absolutnie żadnych szans na skończenie prac do końca roku.
Wszystkich optymistów, co to wierzą, że B&S&B wie co robi i zagwarantuje przejezdność do końca roku, odsyłam na węzeł z DK 43 i co się tam będzie działo w najbliższym tygodniu
Dodatkowo opóźnienie na kontrakcie Polaqua na chwile obecną to okolo 2 miesiące. Prognozuje więc, że caly kontrakt zamknie się z przynajmniej rocznym opoźnieniem.


----------



## ArtiiP

escaton001 said:


> Może mi ktoś powiedzieć czemu nie mogę nic napisać w wątkach merytorycznych?
> Mam szare pole i brak możliwości napisania czegokolwiek.....


tu zobacz 
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1729801&page=166
końcówka tej strony i następna


----------



## Din Sevenn

Proszę o posprzątanie od tego wątku:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=161095980&postcount=1403
I proszę o jakąś interwencję w sprawie usera n3verev3r.

EDIT: skoro jeszcze nie ruszono tematu: proszę przy okazji sprawdzić, czy nie aby siakieś multikonto.


----------



## bartek76

Czy na forum istnieje tolerancja dla takiego odwracania kota ogonem przez miłośnika ruskiego mira?



spiggy said:


> To wyjaśnij czemu ruski wywiad pozwolił na ujawnienie nagrań rządu PO/PSL jawnie wspierającego Sowietów w Europie i pozwolił, by nast wybory wygrał PIS jawnie antyrosyjski i proamerykanski? Tylko bez bushitu, ze ktos na Łubiance ten drobiazg przeoczył.





spiggy said:


> LoL
> Zapytaj przyjaciół Moskali kto wymyślił by nazwać Tuska „naszym człowiekiem w Warszawie”. Pamięć bywa zawodna ehh.





spiggy said:


> Ocierasz sie o Godwina, niewiele juz brakuje
> Pozostając w temacie wątku
> https://www.money.pl/gospodarka/szc...-nasz-strategiczny-cel-6408455391729281a.html


----------



## Stiggy

^^
Ciekawy nick.


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Не имеет аналогa в мире bo inaczej by go nie zarejestrowali :troll:


----------



## Spencer

@HenryKrzem dostał bana/briga?


----------



## Danielewicz

Czy można prosić o jakąś reakcję na takie zachowanie?

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=161271694&postcount=12335


----------



## HenryKrzem

Nie nie, na szczęście nie. Staram się być grzecznym userem i szanuję moderację.
Dziękuję za troskę )


----------



## Petr

Jeśli ktoś zaczyna od takich postów, to nie widzę dla niego miejsca na FPW:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=161297728#post161297728


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał

Taki kwiatek z wątku o tramwajach pesy:



PIKeRs said:


> ^^ Na szczęście proniemieckie sympatie obozu rządzącego w Gdańsku nie zaszły aż tak daleko, ale te sympatie do FSD są niestety coraz powszechniejsze i się nie zdziwię jeżeli do zmiany malowania faktycznie dojdzie.


Nie wiem, może się mylę, ale czy ten sukces szczujni zasługuje na obecność u nas, na Forum?


----------



## maciejdusiciel

625 said:


> Czy mogę prosić, abyś powstrzymał się przed pisaniem brzydkich wyrazów?


:lol:

Czyli dalej uważasz, że póki ktoś jest "swój" to może ubliżać? Pytanie retoryczne, bo sam to zresztą robisz.

Zakładałeś to forum, masz na kogoś haki czy to po prostu przypadek, że ktoś tak skrajnie nieobiektywny jest moderatorem?


----------



## 625

maciejdusiciel said:


> :lol:
> 
> Czyli dalej uważasz, że póki ktoś jest "swój" to może ubliżać? Pytanie retoryczne, bo sam to zresztą robisz.
> 
> Zakładałeś to forum, masz na kogoś haki czy to po prostu przypadek, że ktoś tak skrajnie nieobiektywny jest moderatorem?


Skoro łamiesz przepisy forum (cytowanie w sygnaturze) to pozwolę sobie wyjaśnić dokładnie Twój brig z dyskusją na priv, jaka się odbyła. Napisałeś, że opierasz definicję Antify na Wikipedii. Dlatego nie szukałem lepszej.
Otóż zwróciłem uwagę za napisanie o szerokiej grupie organizacji antyfaszystowskich per:



maciejdusiciel said:


> ^^^ Podbijam, podpisując się "antifa" (promując otwarcie tym samym chuligańską organizację o skrajnych poglądach, często agresywną) jednocześnie uzurpuje sobie prawo do wyganiania z tematu osób o innych poglądach, dzieli forumowiczów na "prawicowych" i "lewicowych" na podstawie oceny rozwiązania architektonicznego, spamuje polityką w temacie do tego nie przeznaczonym oraz ubliża ad personam.


Każdy może sobie sam wyrobić zdanie, czy bycie antyfaszystą jest równoznaczne z byciem chuliganem, często agresywnym. Jak dla mnie Twój atak na antyfaszystów jest obrzydliwy i nie ma dla niego miejsca na tym forum. A cytaty w sygnaturze są zakazane, co znowu oznacza że nie znasz regulaminu forum.


----------



## Grvl

Uwielbiam takich świeżych userów, którzy w ciągu 2 tygodni od założenia konta zaczynają wszystkich rozstawiać po kątach. Łącznie z adminami :lol:


----------



## maciejdusiciel

Proszę bardzo, już jest regulaminowo.

To skoro już wspominasz tę sytuację, to nie dałeś ostrzeżenia użytkownikowi, który ubliżał natomiast mi i jeszcze jednej osobie. Mi dałeś bana za to, że nazwałem antifę skrajną i chuligańską organizacją (cały czas to podtrzymuje), nie zważając na to, że strona tejże antify to przyznaje. To jest Twoim zdaniem obiektywne? Inny gość nazywa biblię "faszystowskim gównem" i sytuacja bliźniacza, to jest obiektywne? Ja nazywam antifę faszystowskim gównem i dostaję bana - to jest obiektywne?



> Jak dla mnie Twój atak na antyfaszystów jest obrzydliwy i nie ma dla niego miejsca na tym forum.


A to gdzie jest w regulaminie?

Obrzydliwe to jest wycieranie sobie gęby antyfaszyzmem przez skrajne organizacje. Zresztą zabawne, że na takim Marszu Niepodległości zaatakowali grupy rekonstrukcyjne, które rekonstruowały prawdziwych antyfaszystów. Ci wielcy antyfaszyści regularnie wylewają wiadro pomyj na prawdziwych antyfaszystów z NSZ. Czyny, nie słowa. Każdy może się nazwać jak chce ale jeśli nie idą za tym czyny to jest to gówno warte.




> Uwielbiam takich świeżych userów, którzy w ciągu 2 tygodni od założenia konta zaczynają wszystkich rozstawiać po kątach. Łącznie z adminami


Uwielbiam takich, którzy myślą, że staż na forum internetowym czyni ich KIMŚ :lol:


----------



## 625

maciejdusiciel said:


> Proszę bardzo, już jest regulaminowo.


Myślisz, że zlikwidowanie tagów likwiduje cytat? Nie znasz zasady 5 linii? Cieszy mnie, że odkryłeś karty i piszesz o faszystach z NSZ per antyfaszyści :nuts:



> Działalność NSZ bez zmian. *Wyraźna współpraca z Niemcami* i plaga społeczeństwa na skutek stosowania rekwizycji. 22 listopada w czasie przemarszu NSZ przez miejscowość Oleszno Niemcy ściągnęli posterunki. Notowane są kontakty z *Gestapo*.
> Autor: pułkownik Jan Zientarski, dowódca okręgu AK Radom
> Opis: w meldunku z 2 stycznia 1945.


Źródło: Brygada Świętokrzyska, „Wiedza i życie. Inne oblicza historii” nr 3/2014, s. 11.


----------



## maciejdusiciel

Sam masz cytat :lol:

NSZ to antyfaszyści, współpraca JEDNEJ brygady z nazistami przeciwko komunistom czyni całe Narodowe Siły Zbrojne faszystami? Ale już chuligani z antify nie czynią antify organizacją chuligańską. No tak, mądrość etapu 

Historia nie jest zerojedynkowa swoją drogą.

Facet, który ubliżał dwóm osobom dostał ostrzeżenie czy nie?


----------



## 625

maciejdusiciel said:


> NSZ to antyfaszyści, współpraca JEDNEJ brygady z nazistami przeciwko komunistom czyni całe Narodowe Siły Zbrojne faszystami? Ale już chuligani z antify nie czynią antify organizacją chuligańską.


Nie odróżniasz faszyzmu od chuligaństwa.


----------



## saren

Przepraszam że się wtrącam, ale:



625 said:


> Myślisz, że zlikwidowanie tagów likwiduje cytat? Nie znasz zasady 5 linii? Cieszy mnie, że odkryłeś karty i piszesz o faszystach z NSZ per antyfaszyści :nuts:
> 
> 
> Źródło: Brygada Świętokrzyska, „Wiedza i życie. Inne oblicza historii” nr 3/2014, s. 11.





> 11 lutego 1948 r. rozpoczął się „Proces członków Organizacji Polskiej i NSZ”, jak nazywała go prasa komunistyczna. Trwał tylko 11 dni. Aresztowanych oskarżono o współpracę z Niemcami, działalność nielegalną, pracę wywiadowczą na rzecz „obcego mocarstwa”, zorganizowanie „trójek antykomunistycznych” oraz „zbrodniczą działalność skierowaną przeciwko Polsce Ludowej”. Wyrok został ogłoszony 2 marca; S. Kasznica i Lech Neyman zostali skazani na karę śmierci(...)
> 
> 
> Postanowieniem z 30 września 1992 r. Sąd Warszawskiego Okręgu Wojskowego uznał komunistyczny wyrok na ppor./ppłk. NSZ S. Kasznicę za nieważny i uznał, że prowadził on działalność, której celem była walka o suwerenną i niepodległą Polskę.
> 
> 3 lutego 2005 Wojskowy Sąd Okręgowy w Warszawie stwierdził nieważność wyroku śmierci na Lecha Neymana.


Więc chyba "faszyści z NSZ" to chyba tak jakby wrzucanie wszystkich do jednego wora, co nie?


----------



## 625

saren said:


> Więc chyba "faszyści z NSZ" to chyba tak jakby wrzucanie wszystkich do jednego wora, co nie?


No tak, nie wszyscy byli tam faszystami. Mój błąd. Byli antysemitami.


----------



## saren

Nieprawda.
Klik


----------



## 625

saren said:


> Nieprawda.
> Klik


Prawda: https://zolnierzeprzekleci.wordpress.com/zbrodnie/


----------



## Czifo

Idąc tym tokiem myślenia "win zbiorowych" to ludzie odpowiedzialni za powyższy link to sami przestępcy i wandale. Na dodatek jeszcze sami się tym chwalą.


----------



## maciejdusiciel

625 said:


> Prawda: https://zolnierzeprzekleci.wordpress.com/zbrodnie/


Czy Ty właśnie podajesz 12 (słownie: dwanaście) zdarzeń związanych z Żydami (gdzie przecież nie każde z tych morderstw musiało mieć podłoże antysemickie) jako dowód na to, że ok. 60-90 tys. żołnierzy NSZ było antysemitami?

:banana::banana::banana::banana:

No tak, ale antifa to przecież nie chuligani i skrajna lewica :lol:


No i dałeś w końcu to ostrzeżenie gościowi, który rzucał obelgami czy wysłałeś na bana tego, w stronę którego obelgi były kierowane tylko dlatego, że obrażający to ziomek z takimi samymi poglądami, obiektywny moderatorze?


----------



## 625

maciejdusiciel said:


> Czy Ty właśnie podajesz 12 (słownie: dwanaście) zdarzeń związanych z Żydami (gdzie przecież nie każde z tych morderstw musiało mieć podłoże antysemickie) jako dowód na to, że ok. 60-90 tys. żołnierzy NSZ było antysemitami?


Nie chce mi się już brnąć w tę dyskusję. To wątek do zgłaszania wniosków o bany. Wygląda na to, że nie zrozumiałeś że na tym forum nie ma miejsca dla faszyzmu i politykowania poza PHP.


----------



## Stiggy

maciejdusiciel said:


> Zakładałeś to forum, masz na kogoś haki czy to po prostu przypadek, że ktoś tak skrajnie nieobiektywny jest moderatorem?


To jest ciekawy temat. Generalnie problemem SSC jest to, że właściciel (zarówno wcześniej Jan, jak i obecnie Kanadyjczycy) nie kontroluje moderacji i nie ma zielonego pojęcia, co się dzieje na podforach regionalnych. Ja to nawet po części rozumiem, bo forum jest gigantyczne, do tego dochodzą kwestie bariery językowej, a mam wrażenie, że również brak jakiejś specjalnej chęci dbania o treści*, byle wyświetlenia, a co za tym idzie i kasa, się zgadzały. Stąd taka samowolka i to nie tylko na polskim podforum, ale przykładowo również na rosyjskim, które dla kontrastu zostało opanowane lata temu przez prokremlowskich watników i również jest to nie do ruszenia. "Nie mamy pańskiego płaszcza i co pan na zrobi?" 

* - O ile Google nie zagrozi zdjęciem reklam, bo wtedy reakcja jest natychmiastowa.


----------



## bartek76

Czy 625 nie współtworzył polskiej części forum?
Swoją drogą to bardzo ciekawy temat, jakie były początki, jak to wszystko się rozwijało, kiedy fpw podłączyło do skyscrapercity, a może było na nim "od zawsze" itd
Może czas na nowy wątek gdzie obecni jeszcze na forum uczestnicy tych wydarzeń podzielili się nimi z młodszymi stażem? To w sumie już historia.


----------



## Tomczyna

^^ Poszukaj sobie Wielkiej Księgi Forum


----------



## Stiggy

bartek76 said:


> Czy 625 nie współtworzył polskiej części forum?


Polską część forum współtworzyli i współtworzą wszyscy się w niej udzielający.


----------



## michael_siberia

625 said:


> Nie chce mi się już brnąć w tę dyskusję. To wątek do zgłaszania wniosków o bany. Wygląda na to, że nie zrozumiałeś że na tym forum nie ma miejsca dla faszyzmu i politykowania poza PHP.


Wobec tego zgłaszam oficjalny wniosek o karę dla "maciejdusiciel" za wydurnianie się w księdze brigów i banów.


----------



## notdot

Tomczyna said:


> ^^ Poszukaj sobie Wielkiej Księgi Forum


podpowiesz gdzie? link?


----------



## pmaciej7

Gdzieś w Hydeparku.


----------



## bartek76

Ale gdzie, szukałem "ręcznie" i nie znalazłem, a funkcja wyszukiwania nic nie daje


----------



## chauffeur

Tak jakby zniknęło. Szukałem u siebie w zasubskrybowanych i też nie znalazłem, a jestem prawie pewien, że miałem...


----------



## MichalJ

O to chodzi?
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1368269


----------



## pmaciej7

Ooo, Dobry Człowieku...


----------



## maciejdusiciel

625 said:


> Nie chce mi się już brnąć w tę dyskusję. To wątek do zgłaszania wniosków o bany. Wygląda na to, że nie zrozumiałeś że na tym forum nie ma miejsca dla faszyzmu i politykowania poza PHP.


To daj przykład samym sobą jako admin, bo póki co kompletnie zaprzeczasz swoim postępowaniem i jednemu i drugiemu.


----------



## talkinghead

bartek76 said:


> Czy 625 nie współtworzył polskiej części forum?
> Swoją drogą to bardzo ciekawy temat, jakie były początki, jak to wszystko się rozwijało, kiedy fpw podłączyło do skyscrapercity, a może było na nim "od zawsze" itd
> Może czas na nowy wątek gdzie obecni jeszcze na forum uczestnicy tych wydarzeń podzielili się nimi z młodszymi stażem? To w sumie już historia.


Podłączyło się forum GW. Tam to się działo...


----------



## johny.f

MichalJ said:


> O to chodzi?
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1368269


Tak patrzę na ten vonteq i widzę, że kieeeedyś (2012r.) to było :lol:



zajf said:


> Nudne teraz to forum. Działa i działa. A kiedyś to były zwiechy, pady i zakładanie alternatywnych forów.


----------



## ps-man

bartek76 said:


> Co z kolei prowadzi mnie do pytania, co się stało z ps-manem?


Żyję przecież. :troll:


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

^^ x 2

Porównujesz nazwanie chamem kogoś kto grupę użytkowników "nazwał" osranymi downami, chujami, dziećmi specjalnej troski, które lepią figurki z gówna itd. Mam wymieniać dalej? Ja osobiście opisałem sytuację z lat kiedy on miał 14/15 lat ale przecież on wie lepiej bo czytał w książkach, że marynarze to pijacy, więc co mogą wiedzieć? Rzeczywiście należy mi się ban za nazwanie kogoś takiego chamem.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Od wczoraj nikt z moderacji nawet się nie zająknął na ten temat rozumiem więc, że wyzywanie kogoś od chujów itd. jest już normą na tym forum?


----------



## Wilku88

Markoz za ten wysryw powinien pozegnac sie z forum albo udac na dluzszy odpoczynek.
Dawno nie widzialem takiego scieku intelektualnego, w dodatku takiego jadowitego.
Dziwi mnie brak reakcji moderacji, ja za nazwanie kogos nadetym bucem, po tym gdy uparcie sie ze mnie nasmiewal, choc nie napisalem nic glupiego i poprzednim razem prosilem go by tego nie robil, dostalem ostrzezenie czy tam briga.


----------



## Hipolit

Szanowni P.T Moderatorzy!
W wątku militarnym chyba nastąpił wysyp osób z poważnymi problemami psychicznymi. Np:



M.Szafran said:


> Hipolit weź się odpierdol z tymi insynuacjami. Czy może jesteś zbyt upośledzony albo oficer prowadzący ma jakieś haki obyczajowe rodem z Podkarpacia, że piszesz takie teksty.


Czy do tradycji tego Szacownego Forum należy tolerowanie takich wpisów?
Uprzejmie proszę o jasną i jednoznaczną odpowiedź.


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Ja czekam trzeci dzień na jakikolwiek odzew moderacji na pytanie zadane w imieniu swoim i grupy użytkowników. Poczekamy razem.


----------



## Hipolit

Don Vito KurDeBalanz said:


> Ja czekam trzeci dzień na jakikolwiek odzew moderacji na pytanie zadane w imieniu swoim i grupy użytkowników. Poczekamy razem.


W "krzesełkowym" internecie popularną postacią jest niejaki "Żdun" (Ждун), tłumacząc na polski - "oczekujący":










Poczekamy. Ja cierpliwy jestem.


----------



## k%

Don Vito KurDeBalanz said:


> Ja czekam trzeci dzień na jakikolwiek odzew moderacji na pytanie zadane w imieniu swoim i grupy użytkowników. Poczekamy razem.


napisz, ze faszysci i rasisci nawoluja do ludobojstwa to szybko bedziesz mial odpowiedz


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Masz na myśli tydzień czy miesiąc odpoczynku?


----------



## JGambolputty

Hipolit said:


> W wątku militarnym chyba nastąpił wysyp osób z poważnymi problemami psychicznymi. Np:


Ja chciałbym jeszcze dodać, że od czasu obowiązywania zakazu nazywania Szafrana płatnym trollem/towarzyszem (co miało uspokoić shitstorm), on sam pisał o osobach z PHP, że są towarzyszami bądź posiadają oficera prowadzącego. hno:


----------



## k%

Don Vito KurDeBalanz said:


> Masz na myśli tydzień czy miesiąc odpoczynku?


nie wiem, ja juz nie jestem sedzia 

niech inni ich osadzaja


----------



## mkrawcz1

"osądzają" czy "osadzają"?
:troll:


----------



## Hipolit

JGambolputty said:


> Ja chciałbym jeszcze dodać, że od czasu obowiązywania zakazu nazywania Szafrana płatnym trollem/towarzyszem (co miało uspokoić shitstorm), on sam pisał o osobach z PHP, że są towarzyszami bądź posiadają oficera prowadzącego. hno:


Ale najbardziej mnie zaskoczyło, że tutaj w ogóle odezwał się "ni pri cziom". Anim na niego nie naskoczył, poza zwróceniem uwagi na słownictwo niegodne pedagoga (prawie połowa mojej rodziny była nauczycielami), anim specjalnie nie "zarusofobił" jakoś..?

Halo!

Moderatorzy!

Żywiście?!


----------



## ArtiiP

wakacje są, dajcie im trochę poodpoczywać, a na trole jest prosty sposób 

Nie odpowiadać.
W czym pomaga wrzucenie na listę ignorowanych.


----------



## Rysse

ArtiiP said:


> wakacje są, dajcie im trochę poodpoczywać (...)


No ale przecież chyba nie wszyscy moderatorzy całkowicie urlopują się od forum. Całkiem niedawno był tu przecież ps-man, dał znak żywota, szelmowsko się usmiechnął ... i tyle. Oznacza to zapewne, że od tej chwili jest przwolenie by swego oponnta w rozmowie obrzucić wszelkim mięsem i dać wyraz swoim fekalnym zamiłowaniom w mowie potocznej, gdy argumentów brak.


----------



## ps-man

Rysse said:


> No ale przecież chyba nie wszyscy moderatorzy całkowicie urlopują się od forum. Całkiem niedawno był tu przecież ps-man, dał znak żywota, szelmowsko się usmiechnął ... i tyle. Oznacza to zapewne, że od tej chwili jest przwolenie by swego oponnta w rozmowie obrzucić wszelkim mięsem i dać wyraz swoim fekalnym zamiłowaniom w mowie potocznej, gdy argumentów brak.


Mój pomysł na wątek, polegający na jego zamknięciu, a wcześniej na zbanowaniu wszystkich bywalców, którzy bytują jedynie w nim, nie może się ostać. Oficjalnie "odstosunkowałem się" od tego wątku w każdym możliwym znaczeniu.


----------



## untasz_napirisza

Rysse said:


> No ale przecież chyba nie wszyscy moderatorzy całkowicie urlopują się od forum. Całkiem niedawno był tu przecież ps-man, dał znak żywota, szelmowsko się usmiechnął ... i tyle. Oznacza to zapewne, że od tej chwili jest przwolenie by swego oponnta w rozmowie obrzucić wszelkim mięsem i dać wyraz swoim fekalnym zamiłowaniom w mowie potocznej, gdy argumentów brak.


Może powinno się powołać taki wątek "deathmatch free for all/forumowe MMA" gdzie ludzie będą mogli się do woli obrzucać gównem w ramach odreagowania ugrzecznionych awantur w konkretnych wątkach? Można by się tam wyzywać i grozić "spotkamy się na ringu hurr"


----------



## Grassmannian

^^ A potem byłyby sceny rodem z pasty o konferencji naukowej, z możnymi forum w rolach głównych


----------



## redoxygene

^^ Ja bym się wcale nie obraził  To byłby najżywszy wątek tego forum :nuts:! Jak dla mnie, to świetny pomysł :lol:


----------



## Asinus

Dawno już nie widziałem takiego chamstwa na forum. M.Szafran - pół roku bana.


----------



## Asinus

MarKoz81 tak samo.


----------



## ps-man

M.Szafrana trochę szkoda. Nie w tym sensie, że nie zasługiwał na karę, lecz dlatego, że w ostatnich miesiącach coś mu odbiło. Porządnie odbiło. :dunno:


----------



## Grvl

Straszny troll się z niego zrobił. Jego posty w PHP absolutnie nic nie wnosiły, były jedynie ciągłą szyderą.

Naprawdę przeraża mnie to, że taka osoba jest nauczycielem. Biedne dzieciaki


----------



## ps-man

Zgodnie z oczekiwaniami skomentował bana:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164805859823636480https://twitter.com/szafran_m/status/1164805859823636480


----------



## Hipolit

Miłe, że "Ukrainy" napisał wielką literą.


----------



## Czifo

Może da się namówić Jana/Kanadyjczyków by mu polajkowali - https://mobile.twitter.com/skyscrapercity :wink2:


----------



## Mkbewe

^^ x3
Patrząc na Twittera on naprawdę nie lubi nikogo i niczego, w tym sensie jest bezstronny


----------



## untasz_napirisza

Socjopata czyli. Człowiek publicznie chwalący mordy polityczne* nie powinien móc uczyć dzieci.

*memy o Pinochecie


----------



## Sasza

ps-man said:


> M.Szafrana trochę szkoda. Nie w tym sensie, że nie zasługiwał na karę, lecz dlatego, że w ostatnich miesiącach coś mu odbiło. Porządnie odbiło. :dunno:


Nic mu nie odbiło. Zawsze taki był, tylko się hamował na forum. Skoro i tak ban się ewidentnie zbliżał, to zaczęła się jazda po bandzie. 
Sama analiza twittera pokazuje obraz, że cóż, facet nauczycielem być nie powinien.


----------



## matfiz1

ps-man said:


> M.Szafrana trochę szkoda. Nie w tym sensie, że nie zasługiwał na karę, lecz dlatego, że w ostatnich miesiącach coś mu odbiło. Porządnie odbiło. :dunno:


Ale było przynajmniej kolorowo  No fakt, ja do grzecznych nigdy się nie zaliczałem (klnę jak szewc) i parę razy daliście mi po uszach ale jak wywalicie wszystkich wariatów to nie będzie z kim się bić. Tak źle i tak niedobrze


----------



## Stiggy

Grvl said:


> Jego posty w PHP absolutnie nic nie wnosiły, były jedynie ciągłą szyderą.


Ale przecież to nie problem, że były szyderą, tylko że to szydera nie po jedynie słusznej linii politycznej forum.


----------



## matfiz1

Stiggy said:


> Ale przecież to nie problem, że były szyderą, tylko że to szydera nie po jedynie słusznej linii politycznej forum.


W kraju mamy jedynie jedną słuszną linię polityczną to czemu forum ma nie mieć swojej własnej ?


----------



## ArtiiP

Stiggy said:


> Ale przecież to nie problem, że były szyderą, tylko że to szydera nie po jedynie słusznej linii politycznej forum.


przecież nie z powodu php wyskoczył!


----------



## jacekq

ps-man said:


> w ostatnich miesiącach coś mu odbiło. Porządnie odbiło. :dunno:


Może ktoś mu przejął konto. Tak ostatnio często bywa… :troll:


----------



## michael_siberia

Jim Beam?


----------



## Grvl

Asinus said:


> Dawno już nie widziałem takiego chamstwa na forum. M.Szafran - pół roku bana.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164961191300665344


Czy w świetle tego tweeta to pół roku jest jeszcze aktualne?


----------



## chauffeur

Strasznie boli go ten ban...


----------



## jacekq

Grvl said:


> Czy w świetle tego tweeta to pół roku jest jeszcze aktualne?


Jeśli po październiku ktoś po nas przyjdzie, to chyba bez znaczenia. :troll:


----------



## artur_js

Komuś chyba nerwy strzeliły i mocno prosi o bana:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=161762812&postcount=2238


----------



## bartek76

Grvl said:


> Czy w świetle tego tweeta to pół roku jest jeszcze aktualne?


To co wypisuje i robi poza forum nie powinno mieć wpływu, choć nie spodziewam się długiej kariery po minięciu karencji.

Swoją jako uczeń spotkałem kilku takich nauczycieli, zacietrzewieni, politycznie zaangażowani i sfrustrowani, co interesujące własne przedmioty znali dobrze i nauczali ich również więcej niż przyzwoicie, przynajmniej dopóki ideologia i żółć kompletnie nie rzuciły im się na głowy. Wolałem takich od bezpłciowych i nic nie potrafiących małmałyg. 
W sumie ciekawy przyczynek do dyskusji dlaczego tak często się zdarza iż inteligenty, oczytany człowiek po zostaniu nauczycielem (czyli w sumie jeden z ważniejszych zawodów) wcześniej czy później ma tak silne odpały? Kiepściutkie pieniądze to jedno ale chyba wszystkiego to nie tłumaczy


----------



## MajKeR_

chauffeur said:


> Strasznie boli go ten ban...


Zaraz pewnie dostanie wiecznego bana za multikonto. :troll:


----------



## Eurotram

Grvl said:


> Czy w świetle tego tweeta to pół roku jest jeszcze aktualne?


Gdyby występy na innych forach były nagradzane tutaj, to co poniektórzy userzy (jak np. niektórzy, których nicków nie wymienię) już dawno zainkasowaliby bana. Forum trzyma się zasady,że oceniane jest to co się pisze tutaj i nic więcej.


----------



## matfiz1

bartek76 said:


> Swoją jako uczeń spotkałem kilku takich nauczycieli, zacietrzewieni, politycznie zaangażowani i sfrustrowani, co interesujące własne przedmioty znali dobrze i nauczali ich również więcej niż przyzwoicie, przynajmniej dopóki ideologia i żółć kompletnie nie rzuciły im się na głowy. Wolałem takich od bezpłciowych i nic nie potrafiących małmałyg.


To trochę tak jak z Cejrowskim. Całkiem fajny gość dopóki opowiada (bardzo ciekawie zresztą) o plemionach indiańskich zamieszkujących dorzecze Amazonki, ale wystarczy lekko skręcić w politykę i jest miazga, zupełnie inny człowiek :nuts:


----------



## Grassmannian

^^ Nawet jak opowiada o plemionach amazońskich, wylewa się z niego pogarda i poczucie wyższości rasy białej/europejskiej nad resztą świata. Ale masz rację, jak zaczyna mówić o czymś innym, to już włącza wyższy poziom zbydlęcenia.


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

> Wojciech Cejrowski nie wierzy w pożary, które pustoszą Amazonię. "Lasy amazońskie są niepalne"


 :nuts: 

To by było na tyle w temacie ciekawych opowiadań Cejrowskiego.


----------



## lulek89

No, ale co do zasady ma rację, bez podpalenia nie wybuchnie pożar w *lasach wilgotnych*.


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Zaśmiecamy księgę, więc nie będę się rozwijał za bardzo. "Samo z siebie" niewiele rzeczy się zapali, las deszczowy z pewnością nie (wiem bo widywałem  )ale przyczyna wybuchu tych pożarów jest drugorzędna. Cejrowski jako autorytet dla wielu ludzi w sprawach "Amazonii" powinien bardziej ważyć słowa i nie mówić o jej "niepalności" jego nie przekonują nawet zdjęcia NASA o pożarach "dopóki sam nie pojedzie i nie zobaczy".


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165038267865190401
https://twitter.com/NASAEarth/statu...wierzy-w-pozary-amazonii-lasy-amazonskie.html


----------



## LubiePiwo

Don Vito KurDeBalanz said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165038267865190401
> https://twitter.com/NASAEarth/statu...wierzy-w-pozary-amazonii-lasy-amazonskie.html


Echhh, i znowu ten Amazon. Bezos ty chuju, zostaw te lasy!


----------



## mateusz.el

*KONIEC TEJ DYSKUSJI*


----------



## Exelcior

@ps-man:
To się nie kwalifikuje na briga?:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=161958432&postcount=2082


----------



## ps-man

Exelcior said:


> @ps-man:
> To się nie kwalifikuje na briga?:
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=161958432&postcount=2082


Dolmio - 3-dniowy brig, Swarożyc ostrzeżenie, kilka postów wyrzuconych.


----------



## Din Sevenn

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1543446&page=170
Od postu 3393 (bez 3394) do wyczyszczenia.


----------



## fiacik

W mojej opinii użytkownik TwardyRaf zasługuje co najmniej na ostrzeżenie za propagowanie ustroju totalitarnego w swoim avatarze.
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1489126


----------



## untasz_napirisza

E tam, to wygląda jak flaga sowieckiej części Kondominium Niemiecko - Rosyjskiego Pod Żydowskim Zarządem Powierniczym.


----------



## pmaciej7

Jeśli ktoś tak zaczyna, to szybko kończy.


----------



## Eurotram

pmaciej7 said:


> Jeśli ktoś tak zaczyna, to szybko kończy.


Za te flagę go zbanowałeś? :shocked:
Już chciałem napisać po zgłoszeniu,że albo fiacik ma jakiegoś poprawnościowego hopla albo szuka pretekstu do uwalenia niewygodnego interlokutora,ale nie sądziłem że Ty tak szybko wypalisz. Bo po lekturze postów nie widzę powodów do kasacji gościa.


----------



## yascoos

Skoro już mowa o tym... Czy umieszczanie w awatarze wizerunku pedofila i tym samym gloryfikacja takiej postaci, to nie jest wg. was zwykłe _przegięcie_, może od razu fotkę Marca Dutroux? Mam na myśli użytkownika @MajKeR_


----------



## bartek76

Nazywasz to gloryfikacją? Na takiej zasadzie dkzg gloryfikuje i promuje największego polskiego geniusza ekonomicznego


----------



## yascoos

bartek76 said:


> Nazywasz to gloryfikacją? Na takiej zasadzie dkzg gloryfikuje i promuje największego polskiego geniusza ekonomicznego


Nie wiem czym/kim(?) jest dkzg ale umieszczanie czyjegoś wizerunku w przestrzeni publicznej, bez wyraźnego oznaczenia innego zamiaru publikuącego, np. sarkazmu, jest bez dwóch zdań formą gloryfikacji.


----------



## MajKeR_

yascoos said:


> Skoro już mowa o tym... Czy umieszczanie w awatarze wizerunku pedofila i tym samym gloryfikacja takiej postaci, to nie jest wg. was zwykłe _przegięcie_, może od razu fotkę Marca Dutroux? Mam na myśli użytkownika @MajKeR_


Czekałem na napinkę :troll:


----------



## yascoos

MajKeR_ said:


> Czekałem na napinkę :troll:


A ja czekam czasów, w których miłośnicy kościelnych gwałcicieli dzieci nie będą czuli się tak swobodnie, bezkarnie. Tfu!


----------



## gacol

Wtrącę swoje 0,03PLN.
Nie wiem gdzie szukać całej tej dyskusji, więc tutaj odniosę się do wypowiedzi Rafa, może to w czymś pomoże: w latach 80 protesty przeciwko rozmieszczeniu Pershingów w RFN były inspirowane i opłacane przez KGB, za pośrednictwem pewnego Fina.
Jak Macron chce zamknąć EJ i przejść na elektrownie gazowe, to kto najwięcej na tym skorzysta?

Edit: umkło mi w pośpiechu, miało być "protesty ekologów".


----------



## 625

Parafrazując Rafa: jesteście opłacani przez Putina, czy Islamistów, skoro walczycie z naukowcami dowodzącymi globalnego ocieplenia?


----------



## Maciek97

625 po prostu nie jesteś obiektywny. 
Potrafisz to przyznać? 
I to jest poważna wada jeśli się jest moderatorem.

Za spekulqacje służące dyskusji które nie podobają się moderatorowi brig
Za stwierdzenie że w Polsce rządzą faszysci a to to nie ma problemu


----------



## Sasza

Maciek97 said:


> 625 po prostu nie jesteś obiektywny.
> Potrafisz to przyznać?
> I to jest poważna wada jeśli się jest moderatorem.


Nie potrafi i nie przyzna, i lepiej zakończyć tą dyskusję, bo wcześniej już nie raz były takie sytuacje, a że ostatnie słowo i tak należy do niego, to wiecie. Nie warto.


----------



## 625

Maciek97 said:


> Za stwierdzenie że w Polsce rządzą faszysci a to to nie ma problemu


A możesz mi pokazać taką moją decyzję?


----------



## Maciek97

625 said:


> A możesz mi pokazać taką moją decyzję?


Na poprzedniej stronie dawałem linka, nikt nie zareagował.


----------



## 625

Maciek97 said:


> Czy takie rzeczy poza PHP są dozwolone?
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=162638232&postcount=18621


i takie też nie:



untasz_napirisza said:


> bądźmy poważni, "nieźle wykształcona siła robocza"? O wykształceniu świadczy dyplom uzyskany w toku studiów. Patologiczny poziom korupcji na Ukrainie nie daje żadnej gwarancji tego, że posiadacz takiego dyplomu w ogóle kiedykolwiek był na uczelni, tam kupowano wszystko, łącznie z tym żeby pani z dziekanatu podbiła legitymację to trzeba jej było zapłacić.
> Ukraina to państwo wpółupadłe, będące skrajnie nieprzewidywalnym miejscem do prowadzenia biznesu.


2 tygodnie.


----------



## Tomczyna

#przexit


----------



## Boro

Niezrozumiały ban dla Rafa. Postawił tezę, że ktoś może próbować wykorzystać i radykalizować niektóre środowiska ekologiczne. Na razie nic takiego nie ma miejsca, ale teza wprowadza, jak to ujął Grassmaniann lekki intelektualny ferment, potrzebny w dyskusji. Teza nie jest bezsensowna, może się sprawdzić, choć miejmy nadzieję, że się nie sprawdzi. Tylko dlaczego ban?


----------



## jutlandzki

Jako, że przy poprzedniej szarpaninie w wątku ekologicznym sam tu mocno apelowałem o odebranie k% moderki, to wypada przyznać teraz, ze sytuacja jest identyczna tylko w drugą stronę poglądową. Cóż, wychodzi, że nawet ponoć najbardziej postępowy kawałek polskich internetów ma problemy z wolnością dyskusji.

A skoro wykładnią jest teraz, że zakwestionowanie nieskazitelności ekoaktywistów = 'walka z naukowcami dowodzącymi globalnego ocieplenia', to w sumie cieszę się, ze mam ostatnio czas tylko na lekturę tego interesujacego mnie watku, a nie udzielanie się w nim. Jeszcze by wyszło, że moja krytyka duńskiej i wszelkiej innej obłudy deklaracyjnej też jakoś łamie jedynie słuszną linię.


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Daj Pan spokój, ja napisałem w wątku śmieszkowym o pogodzie za oknem, że w latach 90tych w Polsce były regularnie upały powyżej 30 stopni, więc na mnie upały powyżej 30 stopni nie robią wrażenia, i zostałem nazwany "denialistą" i "trollem" i usunięty z wątku przez dwóch moderatorów ściągniętych w trybie pilnym, mimo że wcale w tym wątku się na co dzień nie wypowiadają :lol: Tego nie ogarniesz, lepiej się zająć wątkami merytorycznymi, bo z kółkami wzajemnej adoracji i tak nie wygrasz. Dobrze, że moderacja się chociaż do wątków piłkarskich nie wtrąca i można normalnie się ponapinać w spokoju.


----------



## Puritan

Untasz_napirisza też dostał 2 tygodnie za stwierdzenie o korupcji na ukraińskich uczelniach, które ma potwierdzenie w licznych przykładach: 

Raport przygotowany United States Agency For International Development i George Washington University:

Cała wersja raportu:
https://www.usaid.gov/sites/default...ng Corrupt Behaviors Assessment Oct. 2015.pdf



> Robert Orttung, an expert on post-Soviet systems of corruption at George Washington University, spent two months traveling Ukraine with a team of researchers and asked regular people where they most frequently encountered corruption. *Education ranked third on the list, after the medical system and the police.*


Artykuł z Politico przywołujący raport:



> (...)A fellow student from Mariupol in eastern Ukraine never questioned the necessity of bribes. Her experience taught her that corruption was the only way to graduation. During the four years she spent writing her Ph.D. thesis, she spent an unimaginable amount of money on bribes. She paid her adviser $1,000 to thank him for his mentoring. The same sum went to another professor for editing her papers, even though this was part of his regular duties.
> 
> This is the fate of nearly every Ukrainian student: Victoria, a student at the university’s journalism institute, knew she wouldn’t pass her junior year exam without paying her professor $300. Katya, in the medical program, saved on food to afford to pay $50 for every mark during the semester. A few male students from Kharkiv knew they could simply pay for their diplomas and skip the exams altogether.


https://www.politico.eu/article/tra...ties-taxes-transparency-education-corruption/

itd. przykładów jest więcej niestety ...


----------



## Tadek KRK

Boro said:


> Niezrozumiały ban dla Rafa. Postawił tezę, że ktoś może próbować wykorzystać i radykalizować niektóre środowiska ekologiczne. Na razie nic takiego nie ma miejsca, ale teza wprowadza, jak to ujął Grassmaniann lekki intelektualny ferment, potrzebny w dyskusji. Teza nie jest bezsensowna, może się sprawdzić, choć miejmy nadzieję, że się nie sprawdzi. Tylko dlaczego ban?


Teza jak najbardziej zasadna. Tyle tylko, że później kontynuowano dyskusję, jakby terroryści ekologiczni byli czymś istniejącym i działającym. 

Aczkolwiek przerwa od forum to przesada.


----------



## Wilku88

Dotychczasowe wpisy spuentuję tak:
"Jeśli jedna osoba mówi ci, że jesteś pijany, możesz to zignorować. Jeśli mówią ci to dwie osoby, możesz zacząć się niepokoić. Jeśli..."

625, przemyśl sobie kilka rzeczy, serio.

PS. Nie jestem denialistą klimatycznym, gdybyś miał wątpliwości, że protestuję, bo jakiś mój ziomek dostał bana.


----------



## Tomeyk

drugastrona said:


> ^^ Daj Pan spokój, ja napisałem w wątku śmieszkowym o pogodzie za oknem, że w latach 90tych w Polsce były regularnie upały powyżej 30 stopni, więc na mnie upały powyżej 30 stopni nie robią wrażenia, i zostałem nazwany "denialistą" i "trollem" i usunięty z wątku przez dwóch moderatorów ściągniętych w trybie pilnym, mimo że wcale w tym wątku się na co dzień nie wypowiadają :lol:


Już nie rób z siebie męczennika, przez 5 stron mimo prezentowanych Ci dziesiątek statystyk wciąż przeczyłeś faktom podgrzewając z każdą stroną atmosferę w i tak już bardzo gorącym wątku, to był powód.


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Puritan said:


> Untasz_napirisza też dostał 2 tygodnie za stwierdzenie o korupcji na ukraińskich uczelniach, które ma potwierdzenie w licznych przykładach:
> 
> Raport przygotowany United States Agency For International Development i George Washington University:
> 
> Cała wersja raportu:
> https://www.usaid.gov/sites/default...ng Corrupt Behaviors Assessment Oct. 2015.pdf
> 
> 
> itd. przykładów jest więcej niestety ...


Ja kompletnie nie rozumiem nie tylko briga w przypadku @Untasza ale tego, że 625 w ogóle widzi jakąś kontrowersję w jego poście. Coś się nie zgadza jeśli chodzi o przeżarcie tego kraju przez korupcję? Nie trzeba szukać daleko, wystarczy na tym forum poczytać codzienne "prasówki" Hipolita, zamieszczane od kilku lat. 
Z mojego marynarskiego podwórka mogę sypać przykładami. Często gęsto przysyłano mi ludzi z Ukrainy, sympatycznych skądinąd w większości, dokumenty się zgadzały ale niestety wystarczała pobieżna rozmowa, sprawdzian wiedzy i pozostawało spytać za ile je kupili. Dokładnie tak samo było u nas 30 lat temu. Kupić można było każdy papier, dowolnej uczelni. 

625 apeluję o przemyślenie tej decyzji.


----------



## Czifo

625 said:


> edit: i tu:
> 
> 
> 
> Za takie fejkowe oskarżenia tydzień. Było wcześniej ostrzeżenie. Nie będę się patyczkował z ludźmi, którzy *działają dla dobra Putina* i islamistów.


W tym momencie to jest hipokryzja wagi ciężkiej. Dziś taki tekst, a wczoraj... wrzucanie na forum filmiku z kanału, który jest częścią rosyjskiej, państwowej tuby propagandowej. Po co im robić reklamę i zwiększać zasięgi? Ruptly = Russia Today = Putin.










Poniżej fragmenty artykułu gdzie jest to dobrze opisane(oficjalna siedziba spółki w Berlinie, więc najwięcej opisów po niemiecku):



> Egal, ob bei Pegida oder bei Höcke-Auftritten, russische Medien sind live dabei und übertragen die Botschaften der Rechten.* Doch nun gibt es auch russische Kanäle für Linke und Ökos. Ihre Zentrale haben sie nicht in Moskau oder St. Petersburg, sondern in Berlin.*
> 
> Elf Stockwerke hoch, die Front aus Glas und Stahl, die US-Botschaft schräg gegenüber. Das Gebäude in Berlin-Mitte wirkt fast unscheinbar zwischen all den anderen Hochhäusern. Drei Namen stehen dicht gedrängt neben einem Klingelknopf: *Ruptly*, Redfish, Maffick. Dahinter stecken Facebook-Kanäle mit teilweise Millionen Followern, die vor ihren Fans die wahre Identität mit viel Aufwand verschleiern. Das haben Recherchen von t-online.de ergeben. Selbst eine Bundestagsabgeordnete wurde beim Dreh einer Reportage getäuscht. Alle drei Medien haben gemeinsam, dass ihr eigentlicher Besitzer der russische Staat ist.


https://www.t-online.de/nachrichten/deutschland/id_84584050/mitten-in-berlin-russlands-heimliche-medienzentrale-in-europa.html

A czego się dowiemy ze strony ambasady USA w Niemczech?


> The extent of the Kremlin’s global disinformation ambition is evident in the media enterprise it finances: a $400 million media operation that extends to 100 countries. This operation includes the Russia Today network which offers slick entertainment programs, interspersed with manipulated Russian news content. *The Russia Today news agency offers video content provided via its Ruptly website for a modest subscription fee. * One of RT’s ploys is to download content from social media sites and then package it as “news.” Kremlin trolls are using social media to lead carefully organized attacks against the Internet, the ultimate democratic communications medium. They flood the comment sections of online news sites in the U.S. and Europe, particularly articles that are critical of Russia. With hate speech, vulgar language, and outright lies, the goal is to make the public think the Internet is an ungoverned zone of unreliable information. And whenever I meet with an editorial board in Germany – something I do on almost a weekly basis – my observation that any article mildly critical of Russian policies results in a flurry of social media attacks is inevitably met with a nodding of heads and sardonic smiles.


https://de.usembassy.gov/exposing-russian-disinformation/

I na koniec fragment jeszcze wyborzczej



> Dezinformacja to niezły biznes
> 
> Za działaniami dezinformacyjnymi stoi nie tylko ideologia, ale także chęć zysku. Skoro fałszywe treści tak świetnie rozchodzą się po internecie, to nic dziwnego, że również nieźle zarabiają.
> 
> Z najnowszego badania firmy analitycznej Omelas wynika, ile kremlowska dezinformacja zarobiła na YouTubie. W latach 2017-18 *kanały rozsiewające rosyjską dezinformację* (w tym NTV, różne wersje językowe RT, Russia 1,* Ruptly* TV, TV Zvezda, ale także mniej znane media) *z wpływów reklamowych zarobiły co najmniej 6 mln dolarów. *Największe wpływy były na kontach rosyjsko- i angielskojęzycznych. Ale sporo wpłynęło też z tych hiszpańskich i arabskich. Co ważne, na tych treściach zarobił też sam YouTube – ok 7,2 mln dol.


http://wyborcza.pl/7,156282,24977221,lowcy-dezinformacji-zawodowcy-ktorzy-rozbijaja-siatki-manipulatorow.html



Przecież ta cała sytuacja z tymi banami i stawianymi zarzutami, w tym momencie jest jedną wielką pomyłką. Na prawdę nie byłeś świadom co to za źródło?


----------



## Boro

Don Vito KurDeBalanz said:


> Ja kompletnie nie rozumiem nie tylko briga w przypadku @Untasza ale tego, że 625 w ogóle widzi jakąś kontrowersję w jego poście. Coś się nie zgadza jeśli chodzi o przeżarcie tego kraju przez korupcję? Nie trzeba szukać daleko, wystarczy na tym forum poczytać codzienne "prasówki" Hipolita, zamieszczane od kilku lat.
> Z mojego marynarskiego podwórka mogę sypać przykładami. Często gęsto przysyłano mi ludzi z Ukrainy, sympatycznych skądinąd w większości, dokumenty się zgadzały ale niestety wystarczała pobieżna rozmowa, sprawdzian wiedzy i pozostawało spytać za ile je kupili. Dokładnie tak samo było u nas 30 lat temu. Kupić można było każdy papier, dowolnej uczelni.
> 
> 625 apeluję o przemyślenie tej decyzji.


Bardzo lubię Ukrainę i zawsze walczę z ludźmi bredzącymi, że to sztuczne państwo, ale problem korupcji jest straszny. Potwierdzam to co mówi kolega Don Vito KurDeBalanz. 

Oba brigi zostały przyznane za posty, będące częścią normalnej dyskusji.


----------



## Hipolit

625 said:


> i takie też nie:
> 
> 
> 
> 2 tygodnie.


_- Szefowie oddziału policji krajowej i oddziału straży granicznej zostali zatrzymani za wyłudzanie pieniędzy od podwładnych.
W regionie Odessy Służba Bezpieczeństwa Ukrainy zatrzymała szefów jednostek policji krajowej i straży granicznej, którzy żądali pieniędzy od podwładnych.

„Funkcjonariusze służb specjalnych odkryli, że szef jednego z departamentów regionalnych policji krajowej regionu Odessy zmusił 12 swoich podwładnych do systematycznego płacenia „daniny”.„Taksa” kapitana wynosiła 1000 UAH na zmianę i dodatkowe 100 USD od każdego funkcjonariusza policji, który„ zarobił ”na ukrywaniu osób skazanych naruszenia administracyjne, w szczególności przejazd nieudokumentowanych ciężarówek, drobne naruszenia w handlu i jazda w stanie nietrzeźwości.

Szef jednego z oddziałów granicznych regionu Odessy również zażądał pieniędzy od podwładnych. Do jego obowiązków należało prowadzenie wewnętrznych dochodzeń przeciwko pracownikom oddziału w sprawie faktów dotyczących niedoborów i nadwyżek majątku materialnego. Za „zamknięcie oczu” na te fakty, kontroler zażądał zapłaty części kwoty z ujawnionych naruszeń._

link


----------



## wurkut

Don Vito KurDeBalanz said:


> Często gęsto przysyłano mi ludzi z Ukrainy, sympatycznych skądinąd w większości, dokumenty się zgadzały ale niestety wystarczała pobieżna rozmowa, sprawdzian wiedzy i pozostawało spytać za ile je kupili.


To samo transport. Ukraińscy kierowcy bywają tak genialni, że wszystkie możliwe kategorie, od A do D+E potrafią zdać w ciągu jednego dnia 
A że taki król szos nie potrafi się w Polsce pod rampę podstawić, to inna sprawa. Może po prostu na Ukrainie place manewrowe i doki są szersze? 
EOT


----------



## Grvl

Za co poleciał Lord Parsifal? https://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1445640
Bywał trochę upierdliwy, ale wydawał się nieszkodliwy.


----------



## SoboleuS

^^
Jeden z zagranicznych modów wlepił mu dwa tygodnie za wszczynanie awantur w "Best European Skylines".


----------



## Darek Yoker

Został w takim razie "umiędzynarodowiony" można powiedzieć sukces i to nasz Polski - rodak i to nie jest nasze ostanie słowo .


----------



## Po prostu On

Też się zastanawiam za co dostał tego Bana. Ten "zagraniczny mod" to może i rosyjski hehehe bo Lord zdaje się niepochlebnie wypowiadał się o Lakhta Center czy bliskim otoczeniu tego wieżowca gazpromu w Petersburgu.


----------



## evertonfans2012

Chamstwo. Proszę o interwencję. 



adam.dworzak said:


> Wyczuwam tu nutke sarkazmu - z dobrych powodow. Nie rozumiem dlaczego miasto sie tak *opierdala* (przepraszam za rynsztok, ale naprawde mnie to *wkurwia*) z wytyczaniem przejsc dla pieszych na autostradach wokol kwartalu PKiNU - Marsza, JP2, Jerozole. Za prawie zero pieniedzy zwiekszyliby livability Centrum okolo 10 razy. A tak kapituluja wobec kierowcow. No *kurwa*, *wkurwia* mnie to. (czekam na briga)


----------



## SoboleuS

^^
^^
Za ataki ad personam i prowokowanie city vs city. A mod nie był z Rosji 

@evertonfans2012: usunięte.


----------



## victorek

Pewnie Niemiec. haha


----------



## arkadiusz

del


----------



## evertonfans2012

^^
Ponadto wypowiedź z dnia 16.10.2019 r.



> Szczerze? Myślę, że metodą salami jeszcze zdążymy dojść do większych absurdów. Kto się spodziewał, że w Warszawie można wyburzyć zabytek w weekend, pod nosem konserwatora albo zabudować działkę przy Starówce nie trzymającym proporcji kawałem *rzadkiego gówna*?


źródło: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=163370706&postcount=1912

Fragment wypowiedzi z dnia 20.10.2019 r.



kdauksz said:


> *Dla biedaków umysłowych* z całą pewnością nie są przejawem niczego, bo ci *skrycie masturbują* się do ośmiopasmowych ulic i ryczących, dieslowych autobusów.
> 
> http://theconversation.com/which-transport-is-the-fairest-of-them-all-24806


Wypowiedź z dnia 17.10.2019 r.



kdauksz said:


> Ale wtedy *ciemiężony lud Warszawy ma ból dupy*, że "hurr durr czy wy macie znajomości z producentem słupków hurr".





> Typowe liberalne pierdololo, jak się nie podoba to zmień pracę, weź kredyt a od inwestora się od...
> 
> Dobrze, że w Wilanowie tego nie słuchali, bo *by ich inwestor wydymał bez mydła*.


źródło: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=163344484&postcount=1893

Więcej już mi się nie chciało szukać.


----------



## soren5en

Po prostu On said:


> Też się zastanawiam za co dostał tego Bana. Ten "zagraniczny mod" to może i rosyjski hehehe bo Lord zdaje się niepochlebnie wypowiadał się o Lakhta Center czy bliskim otoczeniu tego wieżowca gazpromu w Petersburgu.


 Niestety...twój dzielny rycerz za sracz z Hiszpanami i "atak na Madryt" dostał bana. Calikiem słusznie.


----------



## redoxygene

Poprosiłbym moderację o rozstrzygnięcie, czy słowo "homoś" należy do standardowego języka w ramach zasad panujących na forum:


Luc du Lac said:


> Hmm przypomnę homosiowej bańce





Luc du Lac said:


> Przeca nawet tutaj przed "chwilą" forumowi homosie się do tego przyznawali


czy jednak coś z takim słowem jest nie tak? Po zwróceniu uwagi kolega Luc du Lac wyjaśnił swoje stanowisko tak: 


Luc du Lac said:


> Homosie to słowo zdaje się używane przez tutejszych h-s.


A kolega MajKeR też uważa, że to nie problem, posiłkując się np. takim przykładem:


MajKeR_ said:


> Bycie heteroseksualnym mężczyzną nie jest czymś nagannym, by określenie "heterosie" było uwłaczające. A homoseksualnym? :dunno:


----------



## Tomeyk

OT skasowany, to nie miejsce na takie dyskusje.
Co do posta, który rozpoczął tę dyskusję:



redoxygene said:


> Poprosiłbym moderację o rozstrzygnięcie, czy słowo "homoś" należy do standardowego języka w ramach zasad panujących na forum:


To słowo mi się nie podoba, dla mnie brzmi lekceważąco i proszę o stosowanie innych określeń na osoby homoseksualne.


----------



## Exelcior

Musiałbyś zbanować Pana JKM  Interlokutorzy stosują jedynie parafrazę


----------



## Tomeyk

Jak się tu zarejestruje i zacznie tak pisać to kto wie.


----------



## Exelcior

Tyle, że wtedy miałbyś już zapewniony nagłówek w Najwyższym Czasie :nuts: Dobra koniec OT


----------



## 625

Maciek97 said:


> Jest jeden problem, zmiany klimatu wiążą się z "niewyobrażalnym cierpieniem" za 20-50 może 100 lat.
> Szybkie, trwałe i głębokie zmiany w działalności człowieka będą wiązały się z cierpieniem już od teraz (bo pokojowo ludzi nie da się oderwać od koryta i powiedzieć że wracamy do XIX wieku) a zmiany klimatu i tak nastąpią tylko że w BYĆ MOŻE mniejszej skali.


Tydzień briga za świadomy denializm naukowy.


----------



## LubiePiwo

Tak szczerze, gdzie w tym zacytowanym fragmencie widzisz denializm naukowy?


----------



## 625

LubiePiwo said:


> Tak szczerze, gdzie w tym zacytowanym fragmencie widzisz denializm naukowy?


Całość właściwie:



> Jest jeden problem, zmiany klimatu wiążą się z "niewyobrażalnym cierpieniem" za 20-50 może 100 lat.
> ...
> Zmiany klimatu i tak nastąpią tylko że w BYĆ MOŻE mniejszej skali.


----------



## ps-man

Tytuł wątku brzmi: *Księga brigów i banów*!


----------



## Darek Yoker

ps-man said:


> Tytuł wątku brzmi: *Księga brigów i banów*!


To wszystko dlatego że nie ma księgi skarg i zażaleń . Same skargi i wnioski to za mało .


----------



## redoxygene

Się objawił w różnych wątkach ostatnio jakiś taki użytkownik - nie tylko poziom merytoryczny tych wpisów rzuca na kolana, ale również wysublimowany język i styl:



alowska2 said:


> G***no wiesz. W 2014 robilem na takich kasach samoobsługowe zakupy w centrum Polski.





alowska2 said:


> O czym ty p***dolisz. Moze poczytaj o internecie satelitarnym albo o 5G. W d**ie masz wtedy ograniczenia terenowe.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Tydzień.


----------



## newsted

Hmm, ktoś tu chyba złamał zakaz :dunno:


ps-man said:


> Wystarczy już tego dobrego. Miesiąc + zakaz udzielania się w Hydeparku. Dosyć tych gównoburz.





Krzycho said:


> W sumie można podciagnać


----------



## ps-man

newsted said:


> Hmm, ktoś tu chyba złamał zakaz :dunno:


Nie jestem pamiętliwy. :tongue2: Na razie udzielam dyspensy. :crazy2:


----------



## Ronald W. Reagan

> Marek_101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @RR
> moich postów nei musisz czytać, jest tu kilku przedstawicieli gorszego sortu, razem z nimi możesz (cytując Pulp Fiction): lizać się po fiutach
Click to expand...




> Jednym słowem posługujesz się tylko kretyńskimi sloganami jak ulał pasujacymi do określenia "gorszy sort".


Wątek militarny. Kolega z słusznej linii się trochę rozkokosił.


----------



## Asinus

^^ 3 miesiące bana


----------



## tramwaj

Sugerowanie/insynuacje, jakoby Hanna Gronkiewicz-Waltz przyjmowała łapówki od developerów:



Po prostu On said:


> Akurat z tym komentarzem się zgadzam. Widocznie nie wrzucił jakiejś paczuszki HGW przez jakieś okno i pozwolenia nima  :lol:
> Da sobie sam jak zabiorą Rafałowi łopatkę i grabki w postaci wydawania WZetek :lol:


----------



## 625

tramwaj said:


> Sugerowanie/insynuacje, jakoby Hanna Gronkiewicz-Waltz przyjmowała łapówki od developerów:


Dziękuję, że zgłosiłeś swój polityczny avatar do kasacji. Tamtego posta skasuję również.


----------



## tramwaj

^^ Dziękuję za skasowanie mi awataru przedstawiającego Prezydenta Rzeczpospolitej Polskiej, pana doktora Andrzeja Dudę. 
Awatar ten miałem ustawiony od kilku miesięcy. Czy jest to odwet za zgłoszenie posta z pisowskimi insynuacjami? Chyba tak, bo inne podobne, polityczne awatary mają się dobrze na forum.

*Proszę o uzasadnienie, co było niewłaściwego w awatarze przedstawiającym niemodyfikowane zdjęcie pana prezydenta Andrzeja Dudy.
*


----------



## 625

tramwaj said:


> ^^ Dziękuję za skasowanie mi awataru przedstawiającego Prezydenta Rzeczpospolitej Polskiej, pana doktora Andrzeja Dudę.
> Awatar ten miałem ustawiony od kilku miesięcy. Czy jest to odwet za zgłoszenie posta z pisowskimi insynuacjami? Chyba tak, bo inne podobne, polityczne awatary mają się dobrze na forum.
> 
> *Proszę o uzasadnienie, co było niewłaściwego w awatarze przedstawiającym niemodyfikowane zdjęcie pana prezydenta Andrzeja Dudy.
> *


Zgłosiłeś się tutaj, więc zareagowałem. Polityka poza PHP jest zakazana.


----------



## tramwaj

^^ W takim razie zgłaszam do moderacji dziesiątki innych awatarów przedstawiających polityków lub polityczne idee. Moderator chyba powinien wiedzieć, co się dzieje na forum?


----------



## 625

tramwaj said:


> ^^ W takim razie zgłaszam do moderacji dziesiątki innych awatarów przedstawiających polityków lub polityczne idee. Moderator chyba powinien wiedzieć, co się dzieje na forum?


Zgłaszam na policję że przeklinałeś w tym roku.


----------



## tramwaj

I to byłoby na tyle, jeżeli chodzi o powagę i kompetencje moderatora 625.


----------



## notdot

625 said:


> Dziękuję, że zgłosiłeś swój polityczny avatar do kasacji. Tamtego posta skasuję również.


a czy taki awatar jest zgodny z "ustawą"








jeśli nie to [BÉTON!BRUT!] do zbanowania 

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Sasza

notdot said:


> a czy taki awatar jest zgodny z "ustawą"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jeśli nie to [BÉTON!BRUT!] do zbanowania
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:


Podnosząc rękę na Betona, podnosisz rękę na całe FPW, a wiadomo co się robi z taką ręką! :lol:


----------



## tramwaj

*@625*
Dołączam do pytania - co z politycznym awatarem Betona? Został tutaj zgłoszony, więc?


----------



## notdot

Sasza said:


> Podnosząc rękę na Betona, podnosisz rękę na całe FPW, a wiadomo co się robi z taką ręką! :lol:


Żeby nie było niedomówień, podnoszę lewą rękę o ile ktoś by mi chciał ją uciąć, prawa jest mi potrzebna do drapania się po nosie
:lol:


----------



## newsted

tramwaj said:


> *@625*
> Dołączam do pytania - co z politycznym awatarem Betona? Został tutaj zgłoszony, więc?


Przecież Marks był filozofem, nie politykiem więc o co chodzi? :dunno:


----------



## mkrawcz1

Jednym wszystko kojarzy się z seksem, innym z polityką (np. koszulka z napisem konsTYtucJA)...


----------



## drugastrona

Na kiego grzyba polityczne awatary na forum zajmującym się infrastrukturą i budownictwem?


----------



## bartek76

Bo to forum od dawien dawna jest mocno upolitycznione?
I to nie tylko polski dzial, np na brytyskim az kipi od polityki


----------



## Po prostu On

tramwaj said:


> Awatar ten miałem ustawiony od kilku miesięcy. Czy jest to odwet za zgłoszenie posta z pisowskimi insynuacjami? Chyba tak, bo inne podobne, polityczne awatary mają się dobrze na forum.


Twierdzisz, że moderatorzy na tym forum to "ukryta opcja pisowska"? :lol: Ojj, byłbym daleki z takim postawieniem sprawy :lol:
Szkoda, że nie zgłosiłeś wcześniejszego posta forumowicza Filosa tylko akurat mój ci się nie spodobał hno:

A z avatarami "politycznymi" już było wcześniej i forumowicze krótko mówiąc lecą sobie w trąbę z modami.


----------



## Buster90

Wy tu prowadzicie dyskusję, a Beton już zmienił awatar na niepolityczny :troll:


----------



## k%

za co Adritt został zbanowany?


----------



## Czifo

Właśnie wlazłem tu o to samo zapytać.


----------



## victorek

Który moderator zlevelował magie wody na experta i rzuca MASS DISPELL czyszcząc ciekawe dyskusje z ksiąg a nawet z topików gdy nie pójdą po myśli forumowej linii ? XD
Jeszcze wyczyszczenie wątku z chlewu zrozumiem ale księgi gdzie jest zgłoszenia tego chlewu?
Tym bardziej, że w księdze by się nic nie pojawiło gdyby ad persona nie było tolerowane. Nieładnie tak czekać na rozwój wydarzeń i usuwać dopiero gdy sytuacja staje się zbyt niewygodna.

















Musze znaleźć na mapie ANTYMAGIC bo z samą tarczą nie da rady zbyt długo pociągnąć.











drugastrona said:


> Na kiego grzyba polityczne awatary na forum zajmującym się infrastrukturą i budownictwem?


Pytasz w momencie gdzie duża część userów w każdej wypowiedzi niezgodnej z linią, dopatruje się polityki i jakichś spisków, folgując sobie atakami ad persona. Oczywiście samemu nie omieszkając wszędzie umieszczać politycznych przytyków czy komentarzy.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Te screeny z gry, to jakiś moment autystyczny?


----------



## victorek

Aluzja do tych, co nie rysują dinozaurów z Pamięci
Coś tam coś tam Baletnicy coś tam coś tam.


----------



## MajKeR_

Warski też ma marksis... yyy, polityczny awatar.


----------



## Grvl

ba, nawet nick ma.


----------



## Piotrek-Krk

newsted said:


> Przecież Marks był filozofem, nie politykiem więc o co chodzi? :dunno:


A tymczasem w *Manifeście Partii Komunistycznej*, który napisał razem z Engelsem:



> Komuniści uważają za niegodne ukrywanie swych poglądów i zamiarów. Oświadczają oni otwarcie, że cele ich mogą być osiągnięte jedynie przez obalenie *przemocą* całego dotychczasowego ustroju społecznego. Niechaj drżą panujące klasy przed rewolucją komunistyczną.


A po rewolucji:


> - *Jednaki przymus pracy dla wszystkich, utworzenie armii przemysłowych, zwłaszcza dla rolnictwa* (czyli to co później Towarzysze zrealizowali w formie gułagów),
> - Wywłaszczenie własności ziemskiej
> - Zniesienie prawa dziedziczenia


...oraz inne ciekawe pomysły.
Jeśli ktoś uważa, że Marks był uroczym filozofem i emancypatorem, chciał dobrze ale mu nie wyszło, to niech przeczyta np. jego Manifest Partii Komunistycznej i przestanie szerzyć kłamstwa.


----------



## dkzg

A czy polski ekonomista, nauczyciel akademicki, doktor habilitowany nauk ekonomicznych, członek Rady Polityki Pieniężnej w kadencji 2016–2022 jest polityczny?


----------



## Ronald W. Reagan

dubel


----------



## Ronald W. Reagan

i znów wątek militarny:



militarysta said:


> @Ronald W. Reagan
> 
> Że *pierdolisz farmazony* i nie masz zielonego pojęcia w temacie APR155, APR120 i Pirata. Tylko ująłem to mniej dosadnie a teraz napisałem wprost.


Proszę o wsparcie w tym wątku. Tam jest atak "miszczów" od jakiegoś czasu już. Nikt tego nie ogarnia, bo zdaje się, że moderator tam nie zagląda.

I proszę łaskawie przejrzeć posty tego użytkownika. Wulgaryzmy i chamówa w co drugim poście. a przejrzeć będzie łatwo, bo ten konkretny użytkownik udziela się tylko w tym wątku. To jest gość znikąd - bez dowiązania do jakiegokolwiek wątku lokalnego.

I takie tam z innych postów do mnie. Ostatnie kilka tygodni zaledwie. 



> Dobra, kończąc intelektualną paraolimpiadę w wykonaniu RwR





> Ty jesteś taki głupi





> Co więcej rżniesz głupa





> Dalej będziesz udawać głupszego niż jesteś?





> Zastanów się nad sobą...





> Polonofob i dywersant


no i żeby było jasne co tam w głowie siedzi:



> Acha, boli to że ktoś orze "jedynie słuszne" rozwiązania z USA i niszczenie polskiego przemysłu - co?





> Jestem polakiem i polskim partiot





> Ja wiem że piszesz tak jakby Ci to w LM dyktowali ale jesteśmy w Polsce





> nie macie pojęcia jacy kurwa janusze z naszej strony negocjują umowy.Janusze albo ludzie przekupieni


----------



## bartek76

Może zamiast skarg i bluzgów próba dyskusji?
Zdaje się że zarówno Ty jak i adwersarze macie całkiem sporo sensownego do powiedzenia i de facto się wzajemnie uzupełniacie informacjami, na pewno jest to lepsze od wzajemnego pochlebiania


----------



## Pan spięty

Może mają, ale trzeba trzymać jakiś poziom.


----------



## Ronald W. Reagan

No ale ty mnie nie wyzywasz od głupich, upośledzonych, polonofobów, dywersantów, lobbystów nie piszesz, że pierdolę farmazony, nie umieszczasz słowa kurwa w postach etc. Da się jakoś pisać normalnie jak się chce. Chyba, że się nie chce. Lub robi to celowo.

Ja się na taką formą dyskusji nie mogę zgodzić. Ten człowiek ma swoje forum i można spokojnie sobie zaglądać tam jeśli się chce z nim dyskutować. Ja nie chcę to tam nie zaglądam. On za to zagląda tu i mnie obraża w co drugim poście. I zwracam uwagę, że ten człowiek jest wulgarny i agresywny u nas. Na innych forach już nie. W artykułach już nie. W prasie już nie. Ściek jest u nas. No i reklamy. Tyle dostaje nasz skromny wątek. Bezpardonowe ataki na tych co ośmielili się "wielkiemu autorytetowi" wytknąć błąd i reklamy. I oczywiście ten autorytet nie musi się merytorycznie bronić. On wszystkich w przemyśle zna, on ma chody, on wie co się naprawdę dzieje, on wie lepiej, on zna prawdę tylko że nam akurat nie może napisać. A jak się z nim nie zgadzasz to jesteś obrażany. Im bardziej kwestionujesz tym bardziej jesteś obrażany. Bo on wie lepiej, tylko nie może akurat powiedzieć, bo to jest tajne/poufne/przeczytaj mój artykuł tu i tam to się dowiesz. A na razie pierdolisz farmazony. 

Zastanówcie się kto na tym zarabia kasę, kto się na naszym forum lansuje otwarcie, kto ma w kontrolowaniu dyskusji na naszym forum interes, kto próbuje spacyfikować niezależne głosy, kto reprezentuje czyje interesy i gdzie publikuje. Niemal wszędzie się im to już udało. Lub uda jeśli nie będzie stanowczego sprzeciwu.

Ja z forum na dwa lata zrezygnowałem właśnie przez tego człowieka. Nie tylko ja - ten wątek był kiedyś jednym z najlepszych miejsc w Polsce do otwartej dyskusji na takie tematy. I oni wygrali - zawłaszczyli ten wątek i zrobili z niego bagno. Jak w wielu innych miejscach w internecie. I to jest celowa robota. Bo na przepływie informacji się dziś zarabia. I nie dopuszcza się darmowej konkurencji. Są dziennikarze, są redakcje, są fora, są sponsorzy, są politycy i jest zapotrzebowanie na pewną pracę. 

Watki specjalistyczne powinny być TYLKO i WYŁĄCZNIE dla forumowiczów dowiązanych do wątków lokalnych. Po to je utworzono. Powinny być tylko i wyłącznie na potrzeby forumowiczów czynnych gdzie indziej. Taka idea im przyświecała. Oddawanie ich ludziom zarabiającym na temacie kasę je zniszczy. 

Kilka tygodni temu wróciłem do wątku militarnego, bo nie mogłem patrzeć na to jaki syf się tam zrobił, jak zniszczono niezależny kanał dostępu do informacji i dyskusji. Jedno z niewielu miejsc gdzie dyskusji nie moderują ludzie na tym biznesie zarabiający pieniądze lub robiący na nim politykę. I znów to ja jestem bezpardonowo atakowany. Nie ty. I nie jest tak przypadkiem jak sadze.

Podobny schemat niszczenia wątków specjalistycznych czy hobbystycznych jest znany na forum czy generalnie w internecie. Wiadomo jak się to robi, żeby ludzie sobie odpuszczali dyskusję i zniechęceni rezygnowali z udzielania się na forum. Tu się jakoś bronimy jeszcze. Bronimy się tam gdzie aktywnie piszą moderatorzy i dbają o to, żeby dyskusji nikt nie zniszczył. Wątek militarny został pozbawiony ochrony, bo nie ma tam moderatora. 

W wątku militarnym można otwarcie napisać komuś, że jest polonofobem, pierdoli farmazony, jest głupi, upośledzony i co tam jeszcze. Można go zniechęcić do dyskusji. A jak jeszcze dycha to go zniechęcić bardziej. Kiedyś przecież odpuści. I można zawłaszczyć kolejne miejsce spotkań. 
Można. Można? A może jednak nie można? Zobaczymy wkrótce. 

Pozdrawiam.


----------



## bartek76

Może coś więcej o tym mechanizmie zawłaszczania i przez kogo? 
Jeśli ktoś ma inne forum to bez ogródek jakie, jeśli jacyś dziennikarze/media mają interes w tym zawłaszczaniu to również wypadałoby to przedstawić. Jeśli nie można bezpośrednio to za pośrednictwem modów, a jeśli tak się nie da to zakładając inne konto przez VPN itd


----------



## Michał Ch.

MajKeR_ said:


> Przysięgam, że jak Cię kiedyś spotkam, to za te DPFy Ci pierdolnę.


3 dni.


----------



## bartek76

Bez jaj to był tzw banter czyli trochę złośliwe docinki, o co tu się obrażać?


----------



## ps-man

bartek76 said:


> Może coś więcej o tym mechanizmie zawłaszczania i przez kogo?
> Jeśli ktoś ma inne forum to bez ogródek jakie, jeśli jacyś dziennikarze/media mają interes w tym zawłaszczaniu to również wypadałoby to przedstawić. Jeśli nie można bezpośrednio to za pośrednictwem modów, a jeśli tak się nie da to zakładając inne konto przez VPN itd


Zasadniczo cały krajowy (i nie tylko) rynek mediów traktujących o wojskowości, broni i uzbrojeniu to poletko lobbingowych utarczek. 

Na tym obszarze działa m.in. militarysta, choć to jeszcze niczego nie przesądza.


----------



## michael_siberia

Lobbing to jest na takim poziomie, jak forum internetowe. Na poziomie wielkich zamówień militarnych jest polityka.


----------



## Ronald W. Reagan

ttt


----------



## Marynata

Od pewnego czasu próbuję ustalić który z moderatorów opiekuje się wątkiem militarnym. Teoretycznie jest to ps-man, fachman od wątków technologicznych.

Niestety ps-man oświadczył, że nikt nie moderuje wątku i najchętniej by go zamknął (IMHO pomysł równie absurdalny co w żaden sposób nieuzasadniony). 
RWR przesadzasz z przedstawieniem Militarysty jako nieokrzesanego chama niszczącego wątek. Militarysta jest do bólu merytoryczny w swoich postach, a te wymienione przez Ciebie wstawki to zupełny margines jego wypowiedzi. Zdecydowanie powinien je wyeliminować, ale nie mogą one być powodem do usunięcia takiej postaci z wątku. Lepiej zająć się osobnikami pokroju @JSC21.

PS Zatem pytanie do admina forum tj. do @625.
*Kto, w końcu, moderuje wątek militarny?*


----------



## ps-man

Marynata said:


> RWR przesadzasz z przedstawieniem Militarysty jako nieokrzesanego chama niszczącego wątek. Militarysta jest do bólu merytoryczny w swoich postach, a te wymienione przez Ciebie wstawki to zupełny margines jego wypowiedzi. Zdecydowanie powinien je wyeliminować, ale nie mogą one być powodem do usunięcia takiej postaci z wątku. Lepiej zająć się osobnikami pokroju @JSC21.


Ja militarystę za chamstwo już kiedyś zbanowałem. Powrócił i najwyraźniej się nie zmienił i już się nie zmieni. No cóż, nie on jeden... Na dodatek wśród bywalców wątku (z których, _nota bene_, duża część, jeśli nie większość, zasługuje na bana z różnych powodów) wyrażane jest przekonanie, że można wybaczyć styl i chamstwo - bo merytoryka, bo w przeciwnym razie nie będzie z kim dyskutować, blablabla... W tym błędnym kole bawcie się sami.


----------



## Marynata

ps-man said:


> Ja militarystę za chamstwo już kiedyś zbanowałem. Powrócił i najwyraźniej się nie zmienił i już się nie zmieni. No cóż, nie on jeden... Na dodatek wśród bywalców wątku (z których, _nota bene_, duża część, jeśli nie większość, zasługuje na bana z różnych powodów) wyrażane jest przekonanie, że można wybaczyć styl i chamstwo - bo merytoryka, bo w przeciwnym razie nie będzie z kim dyskutować, blablabla... W tym błędnym kole bawcie się sami.


Nadal nie pojmuję Twojej niechęci do wątku, którego byłeś podporą. I to przedstawianie militarnego jako stajni Augiasza. hno:
Krzywdząca i nieprawdziwa opinia. Nie demonizuj Militarysty, jego rzadkie występy to się ledwie na lekkiego briga kwalifikują.
A wystarczy abyś wpadł raz na tydzień i zdyscyplinował naprawdę nieliczne, robiące złą robotę indywidua.


----------



## ps-man

Marynata said:


> Nie demonizuj Militarysty, jego rzadkie występy to się ledwie na lekkiego briga kwalifikują.


W ten sposób potwierdza się clue problemu i to nie tylko w odniesieniu do militarysty.


----------



## Ronald W. Reagan

thx


----------



## Marynata

ps-man said:


> W ten sposób potwierdza się clue problemu i to nie tylko w odniesieniu do militarysty.


Po to właśnie ustanowiono instytucję moderatora, aby reagował w zarodku, linijką po łapkach. Po co czekać i na końcu wymachiwać kłonicą.


----------



## Marynata

Ronald W. Reagan said:


> ""


Sorry za post pod postem. Nie nabyłem jeszcze umiejętności multiodpowiedzi.

Oczywiście zdecydowanie naganne. Tylko, że to jednostkowe wyskoki, już przez Militarystę usunięte.


----------



## Ronald W. Reagan

txh


----------



## ps-man

Marynata said:


> Po to właśnie ustanowiono instytucję moderatora, aby reagował w zarodku, linijką po łapkach. Po co czekać i na końcu wymachiwać kłonicą.


:dunno: Tak bywało, tak było również z w przypadku militarysty...



Ronald W. Reagan said:


> Ty także masz konto na innych forach militarnych i boisz się jak ps-man że cię militarysta zbanuje ot tak w ramach retorsji?


Ja nie mam albo nie używam kont na innych forach, więc nie mam takich obaw.  A poza tym straciłem zainteresowanie tematyką, bo ile można się babrać w takim bagnie?

Ja tam mogę posprzątać wątek. Dam dożywotniego bana militaryście, a po weryfikacji pewnie wielu innym userom i będzie narzekanie, że nie ma z kim dyskutować.  Zgoda? Ale na razie możecie mi zgłaszać podejrzenia multikont w tym wątku, na nie będę reagował.


----------



## Ronald W. Reagan

ttx


----------



## ps-man

Ronald W. Reagan said:


> Rób porządek albo zrezygnuj z moderowania. Wybierzemy sobie nowego moderatora.


Od kilku lat widzę las rąk na moderowanie niszowego wątku, który od tych kilku (blisko 4) lat w praktyce nie jest stale moderowany.


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Teraz to już ostro przeginasz RWR. Masz jakąś wiedzę na temat tego, że ten a ten moderator ma "w obowiązkach" moderowanie konkretnego wątku? Podziel się. Wracając do meritum to doskonale zdajesz sobie sprawę, że obiektywny w wątku militarnym nie jesteś i masz swoje za uszami. Wielokrotnie wykazywano Ci, że jesteś za bardzo "amerykocentryczny", że użyję takiego neologizmu. Zgadzam się z tym, że Militarysta przegina czasami z łaciną ale wnosi konkretną wiedzę (podobnie jak Ty). Może ktoś powinien go napomnieć i mocno pogrozić palcem ale Twój postulat zbanowania go jest za daleko idący. Może niech wszyscy ochłoną przez kilka dni. Temat jest ciekawy dla wielu użytkowników, więc zamykanie go byłoby bez sensu. Mam nadzieję, że nikomu to nie przyjdzie do głowy.


----------



## Ronald W. Reagan

xxt


----------



## ps-man

Ronald W. Reagan said:


> A próbowałeś zasugerować zmianę? Albo oddać ten zakątek komuś (np. innemu moderatorowi) kto ma czas, chęci i nie stracił jeszcze zainteresowania tematem?


Kilkuletnie doświadczenie wskazuje, że z grona moderatorów nikt nie ma chęci (co zrozumiałe).


----------



## Ronald W. Reagan

Podbijam jeszcze raz. 

Dzięki.


----------



## k%

ps-man said:


> Kilkuletnie doświadczenie wskazuje, że z grona moderatorów nikt nie ma chęci


to po co takie grono moderatorow, ktorym nie chce sie moderowac? :dunno:


----------



## 625

Militarysta 30 dni. Czy piszący w wątku militarnym mają propozycję w miarę obiektywnego moderatora? Doskonale rozumiem PS Mana.


----------



## Michał Ch.

Ataki personalne.


----------



## Boro

Można prosić o szczegóły? Co konkretnie, w jakim wątku, na ile brig? Dziękuję z góry. Hipolit zawsze był spokojnym użytkownikiem, dziwi to.


----------



## Michał Ch.

Hipolit said:


> Ponieważ taki jeden "Ch..." kasuje moje odpowiedzi [...]


10 dni.


----------



## Gatsby

No to nieładnie...


----------



## Stiggy

Boro said:


> Hipolit zawsze był spokojnym użytkownikiem, dziwi to.


Nie zawsze.


----------



## Marynata

Boro said:


> Można prosić o szczegóły? Co konkretnie, w jakim wątku, na ile brig? Dziękuję z góry. Hipolit zawsze był spokojnym użytkownikiem, dziwi to.



Dyskusja w Carmagedonie. Hipolit prostował ignorancję i faktycznie tym fragmentem przesadził. Moderator też swoje prowokujące zdanie wrzucił...


----------



## matfiz1

Michał Ch.;164609456 said:


> 10 dni.


Mojego posta też wywaliłeś ze 3 dni temu na carmagedonie, nikogo tam nie obraziłem...


----------



## Wilku88

matfiz1 said:


> Mojego posta też wywaliłeś ze 3 dni temu na carmagedonie, nikogo tam nie obraziłem...


Ale blachosmrodziarstwo zaorane.


----------



## ArtiiP

Michał Ch.;164609456 said:


> 10 dni.


ładnie proszę o zmniejszenie kary.

W ferworze walki bywa i tak, natomiast lepiej IMHO było na jakieś 2-3 dni założyć kłódkę na ten wątek (coby towarzystwo się ochłodziło) i wtedy poczyścić.


----------



## Eurotram

Jak już się temat pojawił, to proszę faktycznie *625* o rozważenie odpoczynku Michała Ch. od moderowania (przynajmniej od moderowaqnia Carmageddonu); Michał Ch. jest modem wyjątkowo źle przyjmującym to,że ktoś może nie podzielać jego poglądów na dany temat (i faktycznie takich userów wycina,czy to w formie postów czy blokowania im jakiejkolwiek formy wypowiedzi na forum). Mówiąc krótko: szansa na równe prawa w wyrażaniu swoich opinii w wątku pod jego moderacją jest mniej więcej taka jak w studiu u Magdaleny Ogórek: kto nie zgadza się z nadrzędną tezą w postaci "pieszym i rowerzystom wolno praktycznie wszytko,a kierowcy to samo złooooo" zostanie prędzej czy później wycięty (w mniejszym lub większym stopniu); w każdym razie z uczciwą dyskusją nie ma to wiele wspólnego.


----------



## Czifo

Ciekawa ta Twoja teza, opowiedz coś więcej.


----------



## Eurotram

Czifo said:


> Ciekawa ta Twoja teza, opowiedz coś więcej.


W wielkim skrócie: poglądy w stylu "pieszym i dwukołowym wolno praktycznie wszystko i absolutnie żadna odpowiedzialność po ich stronie,a kierowcom dokręcać tylko śrubę i nie przejmować się ich kwikiem" są bardzo mile widziane przez (przynajmniej jednego) moderatora. Ale jak już ktoś stanowczo upiera się przy tym,żeby KAŻDY użytkownik ruchu drogowego uważał na drodze i że pieszy/dwukołowy powinien dla (z czystej logiki,w ramach instynktu samozachowawczego i cenienia własnego życia) też uważać,oooooo... to już mu się nie podoba (i tutaj możliwe już są różne warianty: od wyzwania od trolli przez wycięcie posta aż po czasowe wycięcie usera,np. przy zastosowaniu bardzo pojemnego i relatywnego pojęcia trollingu jako "uzasadnienia").


----------



## el nino

Eurotram said:


> Jak już się temat pojawił, to proszę faktycznie *625* o rozważenie odpoczynku Michała Ch. od moderowania (przynajmniej od moderowaqnia Carmageddonu); Michał Ch. jest modem wyjątkowo źle przyjmującym to,że ktoś może nie podzielać jego poglądów na dany temat (i faktycznie takich userów wycina,czy to w formie postów czy blokowania im jakiejkolwiek formy wypowiedzi na forum). Mówiąc krótko: szansa na równe prawa w wyrażaniu swoich opinii w wątku pod jego moderacją jest mniej więcej taka jak w studiu u Magdaleny Ogórek: kto nie zgadza się z nadrzędną tezą w postaci "pieszym i rowerzystom wolno praktycznie wszytko,a kierowcy to samo złooooo" zostanie prędzej czy później wycięty (w mniejszym lub większym stopniu); w każdym razie z uczciwą dyskusją nie ma to wiele wspólnego.


Zawsze wiedziałem, że jak zaneguje się to co piszesz to wychodzi prawda :lol:


----------



## Maciek97

Eurotram said:


> Jak już się temat pojawił, to proszę faktycznie *625* o rozważenie odpoczynku Michała Ch. od moderowania (przynajmniej od moderowaqnia Carmageddonu); Michał Ch. jest modem wyjątkowo źle przyjmującym to,że ktoś może nie podzielać jego poglądów na dany temat


I apelujesz do kogoś kto robi dokładnie tak samo?


----------



## Eurotram

el nino said:


> Zawsze wiedziałem, że jak zaneguje się to co piszesz to wychodzi prawda :lol:


Braaaaawoooo,świetny komentarz: taki ani nie za merytoryczny ani nie za mądry :nuts:



Maciek97 said:


> I apelujesz do kogoś kto robi dokładnie tak samo?


Apeluję do kogoś,kto znajduje się w strukturze organizacyjnej nad Michałem Ch.


----------



## newsted

Eurotram said:


> Jak już się temat pojawił, to proszę faktycznie *625* o rozważenie odpoczynku Michała Ch. od moderowania (przynajmniej od moderowaqnia Carmageddonu); Michał Ch. jest modem wyjątkowo źle przyjmującym to,że ktoś może nie podzielać jego poglądów na dany temat (i faktycznie takich userów wycina,czy to w formie postów czy blokowania im jakiejkolwiek formy wypowiedzi na forum). Mówiąc krótko: szansa na równe prawa w wyrażaniu swoich opinii w wątku pod jego moderacją jest mniej więcej taka jak w studiu u Magdaleny Ogórek: kto nie zgadza się z nadrzędną tezą w postaci "pieszym i rowerzystom wolno praktycznie wszytko,a kierowcy to samo złooooo" zostanie prędzej czy później wycięty (w mniejszym lub większym stopniu); w każdym razie z uczciwą dyskusją nie ma to wiele wspólnego.


Na twoim miejscu nie wywoływałbym 625 do Carmageddonu, ostatnio jak tam wpadł to się jeden samochodziarz wyklęty mocno zdziwił i od tamtego czasu go nie widziano na forum :troll:


----------



## zajf

Marynata said:


> Dyskusja w Carmagedonie. Hipolit prostował ignorancję i faktycznie tym fragmentem przesadził. Moderator też swoje prowokujące zdanie wrzucił...


Chiałeś napisać, chwalił się swoją niewiedzą i nieznajomością przepisów?


----------



## el nino

Eurotram said:


> Braaaaawoooo,świetny komentarz: taki ani nie za merytoryczny ani nie za mądry :nuts:


Specjalnie dla Ciebie :*


----------



## chauffeur

ArtiiP said:


> ładnie proszę o zmniejszenie kary.


Ja również proszę o zmniejszenie kary.


----------



## 625

Eurotram said:


> Ale jak już ktoś stanowczo upiera się przy tym,żeby KAŻDY użytkownik ruchu drogowego uważał na drodze i że pieszy/dwukołowy powinien dla (z czystej logiki,w ramach instynktu samozachowawczego i cenienia własnego życia) też uważać,oooooo... to już mu się nie podoba (i tutaj możliwe już są różne warianty: od wyzwania od trolli przez wycięcie posta aż po czasowe wycięcie usera,np. przy zastosowaniu bardzo pojemnego i relatywnego pojęcia trollingu jako "uzasadnienia").


Kierowcy mają obowiązek posiadania prawa jazdy, dzieci na drodze nie. I dlatego to kierowcy mają uważać na przejściach dla pieszych, bo mogą zabić, nie odwrotnie. Koniec tematu.


----------



## matfiz1

Oczywiście. 2+2=4. W matematyce tak jest, na ulicy bywa różnie, na ulicy 2+2 może równać się 3 a może i 6 i o tym była dyskusja, ale rzeczywiście nie ciagnijmy już tego dalej.


----------



## Eurotram

625 said:


> Kierowcy mają obowiązek posiadania prawa jazdy, dzieci na drodze nie. I dlatego to kierowcy mają uważać na przejściach dla pieszych, bo mogą zabić, nie odwrotnie. Koniec tematu.


Pokrętne to uzasadnienie,ale wiem że zdania nie zmienisz. :|


----------



## newsted

Strasznie pokrętne, kierowca ma uważać. No kto to widział :dunno:


----------



## Grassmannian

Strasznie pokrętne to oczekiwanie, że 3-latek będzie dobrze zaznajomiony z PoRD :lol:


----------



## michael_siberia

Oczekuje się, że 3-latek nie będzie na drodze sam - zgodnie właśnie z PoRD.


----------



## redoxygene

michael_siberia said:


> Oczekuje się, że 3-latek nie będzie na drodze sam - zgodnie właśnie z PoRD.


I dlatego właśnie trzeba m.in. grodzić osiedla, domy szkoły, a nawet place zabaw - zgodnie właśnie z Po100LP.
Widzicie, jak się wszystko ładnie już składa w jedną całość ?


----------



## Grassmannian

michael_siberia said:


> Oczekuje się, że 3-latek nie będzie na drodze sam - zgodnie właśnie z PoRD.


Sytuacja sprzed roku, w której mój trzylatek o mało nie został przejechany: krok-dwa przed rodzicami wchodzi na pasy z zapalonym zielonym światłem, gdzie na czerwonym czeka samochód. W tym samym momencie drugi samochód w kolejce postanawia wykorzystać wolny lewoskręt, ominąć stojący pierwszy, by wjechać na pasy i skorzystać z "zielonej strzałki". Szczęście, że mały był tylko dwa kroki przed nami, a nie pięć -- to też jest przecież bycie "pod opieką rodziców".

Nie, kierowcom w Polsce wolno o 1000% za wiele. A tu ktoś twierdzi, że "strasznie to pokrętne, że kierowca ma uważać". No aż się we mnie gotuje.


----------



## 625

I na tym zakończymy BRD. EOT.


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

Twardy_piernik zachwalając piękny banner Torunia doznał pewnego kryzysu umysłowego, zobaczymy się za 10 dni.


----------



## mk r

chauffeur said:


> Ja również proszę o zmniejszenie kary.


To ja też proszę, uwolnijcie Hipolita!


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Dołączam się - oddajcie Hipolita, please.


----------



## el nino

Uwolnić Barabasza Hipolita


----------



## mkrawcz1

Free Hipolit!


----------



## Michał Ch.

Skrócone do pięciu dni.


----------



## michael_siberia

Bardzo dobra decyzja.


----------



## Hipolit

Szanowni P.T. Moderatorzy, oraz Ty, Gawiedzi Forumowa.
Siedząc sobie na brigu, zacząłem komponować wystąpienie, w którym miałem zawrzeć takie sformułowania, aby Wam niektórym W Pięty Poszły!
Dzisiaj siadłem i po napisaniu kilku zdań stwierdziłem, że i tak Was do niczego nie przekonam. Wiecie swoje. To czasem smutne.
Chciałbym jednak podziękować za skrócenie briga, serdecznie podziękować Kolegom, który się za mną wstawili i... nie obiecać poprawy.  Przynajmniej, jeśli chodzi o poglądy na temat roli instynktu samozachowawczego w przeżyciu w betonowej dżungli oraz zasad pracy policji (mimo bezkarnego przy ich objaśnianiu wyzywania mnie od komuchów).

P.S.
A swoje dzieci do lat mniej więcej 7 przeprowadzałem przez ulicę trzymając za rękę.

Miłego weekendu!


----------



## KOmiX

Hipolit said:


> (...)
> Chciałbym jednak podziękować za skrócenie briga, serdecznie podziękować Kolegom, który się za mną wstawili i... nie obiecać poprawy.  Przynajmniej, jeśli chodzi o poglądy na temat roli instynktu samozachowawczego w przeżyciu w betonowej dżungli oraz zasad pracy policji (mimo bezkarnego przy ich objaśnianiu wyzywania mnie od komuchów).(...)


Z tego co pamiętam nie dostałeś briga za poglądy a za słownictwo:



Hipolit said:


> Ponieważ taki jeden "Ch..." kasuje moje odpowiedzi [...]


Więc ten martyrologiczny ton to ten tego... Nie ten wątek.


----------



## Hipolit

KOmiX said:


> Z tego co pamiętam nie dostałeś briga za poglądy a za słownictwo:
> Więc ten martyrologiczny ton to ten tego... Nie ten wątek.


Naprawdę chcesz tutaj ciągnąć wątek co dostałem i za co? 
Opisałem swoje odczucia. Jeśli się z nimi nie zgadzasz - zapraszam na pw.

A w ogóle, to w życiu zdarzało i się i pułkowników opier...ć. Co skutkowało znacznie dłuższym oczekiwaniem na kolejny awans..  Było, minęło...


----------



## Asinus

michal90 - 2 tygodnie bana za poniżające traktowanie.


----------



## Eurotram

KOmiX said:


> Z tego co pamiętam nie dostałeś briga za poglądy a za słownictwo:
> 
> 
> 
> Więc ten martyrologiczny ton to ten tego... Nie ten wątek.


Istotnie,trzeba bardzo uważać na skróty zastosowane w nickach moderatorów; na przyszłość będę uważać,żeby nie napisać że "jakiś moderatorski beton mnie wycina",bo jeszcze Beton weźmie to do siebie :troll:
Na szczęście obecnie hasło "walki z procentami" nie jest już już odczytywane jako wezwanie do usunięcia moderatora


----------



## czlapka

^
Przepraszam ale nie wiem czy dobrze zrozumiałem. Czy za powyższe posty el nino i Majordomus otrzymali ostrzeżenia? Jeśli tak to i ja poproszę bo to już jakieś granice absurdu przekracza.


----------



## el nino

625 said:


> Ostrzeżenia.


Jak byś był taki miły, to napisz to za co dostałem ostrzeżenie? Za to iż uważam iż dziecinne jest dyskutowanie o oderwaniu Gdańska od Polski?


----------



## 625

el nino said:


> Jak byś był taki miły, to napisz to za co dostałem ostrzeżenie? Za to iż uważam iż dziecinne jest dyskutowanie o oderwaniu Gdańska od Polski?


Dziecinne to jest wzywanie z tego powodu prokuratora.


----------



## el nino

Ale ja nigdzie nikogo nie wzywałem prokuratorem tylko zadałem pytanie. Nie jestem w tym specjalistą, a wiem że Asinus studiował prawo. 

Czyli 625 dostałem ostrzeżenie, iż zapytałem publicznie, jak by nie patrzeć prawnika, czy dyskusja o oderwaniu Gdańska od Polski jest zgodna z prawem?


----------



## mkrawcz1

Ciesz się, że nie wszczęto postępowania dyscyplinarnego  Taki teraz mamy klimat...


----------



## 625

el nino said:


> Czyli 625 dostałem ostrzeżenie, iż zapytałem publicznie, jak by nie patrzeć prawnika, czy dyskusja o oderwaniu Gdańska od Polski jest zgodna z prawem?


Tak, za trollowanie. Tu zgłaszają się chętni na briga, nie prawnicy od wolności słowa.


----------



## wiewior

To jeszcze w kwestii stopek - ta u kolegi jest okej?

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=164924694&postcount=62285


----------



## Rafadan

Eurotram said:


> icard: Ty już naprawdę nie masz problemów? To są dywagacje nie mające żadnego znaczenia sprawczego,bo wiadomo że żadnego oderwania nie będzie; z drugiej strony dawne czasy (nie tylko WMG,a trzeba pamiętać że wolnym miastem Gdańsk był także PRZED Hitlerem),na czele z tymi,w których Gdańsk cieszył się pewną autonomią i licznymi przywilejami,budzą oczywisty sentyment,bo były to złote czasy w historii samego miasta i jego znaczenia; tak samo sentyment budzi dawna Hanza,której Gdańsk był mimo wszystko dość istotną częścią.


W dzisiejszym świecie trzeba być ostrożnym - rosyjskie służby poświęcają sporo pieniędzy na podsycanie lokalnych separatyzmów w państwach europejskich. Radziłbym przyjrzeć się zatem uważniej osobom reprezentującym takie poglądy. Czasem może to być jedynie użyteczny Moskwie idiota, a czasem po prostu opłacany troll.


----------



## 625

stobrawsky miesiąc za denializm i trollowanie.


----------



## Tomeyk

Vermont 3 dni za prowokowanie OT w wątku o Balicach


----------



## ps-man

Eurotram said:


> Zejdź na ziemię. 10 razy prędzej Górny Śląsk się odłączy niż WMG :nuts:
> I ten fakt wcale nie osłabia sentymentu za potęgą i przywilejami dawnego Gdańska. Rozumiesz? Dziś nie ma na to szans: inna struktura ludnościowa,nikt nie wesprze ekonomicznie takiego wolnego miasta etc. N-I-E-R-E-A-L-N-E!!!
> Czyli: dyskusja bezprzedmiotowa!Skończcie to głupie polowanie na czarownice. EOT


Nic się, kurfa, nie odłączy od niczego.

Skończcie te offtopowe bzdety.


----------



## Ronald W. Reagan

625 said:


> Militarysta 30 dni. Czy piszący w wątku militarnym mają propozycję w miarę obiektywnego moderatora? Doskonale rozumiem PS Mana.



To jest Twój post sprzed dwóch tygodni. Ten user już sobie o jakiegoś czasu pisze. I najwyraźniej nie wie, że został zbanowany na miesiąc. I znów nie wytrzymuje, post z dziś w wątku militarnym.



militarysta said:


> @Ronald W. Reagan
> Jest tylko świadectwem bezsilności proamerykańskiego fanboya który sinieje ze złości że coś się w tym kraju udało i nie trzeba znów brać jak leci z USA. Powodzenia ale nie wpieraj bredni innym userom.


Ja rozumiem twardą wymianę zdań, nie boję się tego. Sam potrafię twardo pisać. Ale to jest kolejny raz kiedy ten użytkownik przypisuje mi jakieś celowe działania. Jak ja się przed takim "przylepianiem" mordy mam bronić? Przecież tak się właśnie smaruje ludzi na zlecenie. To są takie same metody jakie te stosowane w TVP. Rzucać gównem na prawo i lewo i może się przylepi. Mnie nie przeszkadza walka na argumenty. Ale taka jawna ubecja? 

Dlaczego jest na to przyzwolenie na tym forum?


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Gdyby był zbanowany to nie mógłby pisać w wątku. Porównujesz nazwanie Ciebie fanboyem do nazwania kogoś przez Ciebie ubekiem?
Może sam odpocznij od forum?


----------



## Ronald W. Reagan

No już sam nie wiem. Legalizujemy tego fanboya czy nie? 
Poczekajmy Don Vito na oficjalne stanowisko moderatorów i już się biorę do odpisywania na twoje wszystkie posty.


----------



## naruciakk

Ale się dyskusja zrobiła pochodna po tamtym poście michała90, a przyszedłem tylko zobaczyć czemu go tak długo nie ma (ostatni raz zresztą kiedy lurkowałem księgę to też z tego powodu )
Osobiście uważam (a jako, że jestem w sumie jedną ze stron to myślę, że mogę się na ten temat wypowiedzieć), że ban był niepotrzebny, może dlatego, że generalnie uważam takie dogryzanie sobie (w pewnych granicach, wiadomo, ale c'mon) za część dyskusji internetowej, o wiele luźniejszej w swoim charakterze jednak. Nie chcę się też jakoś super wciskać w kompetencje modów, bo mają swoje powody jak widzę (17 razy to trochę dużo), no ale cóż.

Chciałbym jednak przypomnieć wszystkim, którzy już powątpiewali w legalność moich poglądów, że proponowanie *autonomii* nie jest w żaden sposób nawet delikatnie zamachem na integralność kraju czy coś takiego, więc naprawdę nie ma co przesadzać, a już na pewno nie ma co używać tej dziwacznej kalki autonomia = niepodległość, bo kurczę, to strawman, a nie porządna dyskusja, co jest o wiele gorsze niż użycie wulgaryzmu. I regionaliści to nie są dzieci z gimnazjum i chociaż generalnie mało mnie obchodzi co personalnie uważają ludzie w internecie na temat moich poglądów, ale dopóki są one niedyskryminujące i nienawołujące do przemocy to chyba jednak niewarto zakładać, że są one dziecinne, szczególnie jak interlokutor jednak trochę książek i artykułów przeczytał i w dyskusjach internetowych na ten temat brał wielokrotnie udział . Regionaliści istnieją i są wśród nas i nie rozumiem co jest oburzającego czy dziecinnego w patrzeniu na kwestie polityczne z punktu widzenia regionu.

Jedyne za co przeprosiłem i usunąłem pośrednio związane z moimi poglądami to był tamten rozemocjonowany post w wiadomym wątku, ale to też ze względu na to, że napisałem go nieprzemyśliwszy, pełen emocji i niepotrzebnie nakręcając atmosferę. Ale jak rozmawiamy nad hipotetycznymi rzeczami związanymi z miastem to c'mon.


----------



## Exelcior

Za co @Eurotram ma briga?


----------



## MichalJ

Nie ma i nie będzie na tym forum przyzwolenia na chwalenie się łamaniem prawa drogowego.


----------



## chauffeur

Dzisiejszy baner i taki komentarz:


> 1* z Polski rumuńskie chuje


https://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner

Bardzo proszę o reakcję.


----------



## ps-man

^^ Miesiąc.


----------



## Din Sevenn

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=261195&page=1111
Wnoszę o jakieś ostrzeżenie albo briga dla użytkownika Andbyd. Od dawna pisze te same kocopoły w temacie o Starym Mieście i budowie linii tramwajowej na Kujawskiej w Bydgoszczy. Nie przyjmuje do wiadomości faktów, ciągle wraca do tego samego, w pewnym momencie ociera się wręcz o trolling, a przede wszystkim w pejoratywny sposób wypowiada się o mieście, co zakrawa na pogardę i CvC. A za ostatnie zwrócenie uwagi straszy prawnikiem.
Proszę o przyjrzenie się sytuacji i reakcję, z góry dziękuję w imieniu swoim i większości userów z Bydgoszczy.


----------



## artur_js

Prosiłbym o posprzątanie tego tematu https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=394388&page=88 oraz wyciągnięcie konsekwencji wobec użytkownika https://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1445640, ponieważ jego styl wypowiedzi coraz bardziej przypomina zwyczajne trollowanie. Problem dotyczy nie tylko tego tematu, ale też i innych, gdzie użytkownik wrzuca posty o bardzo marnej wartości, często prowokujące do zaśmiecania forum przez innych użytkowników.


----------



## Wypalacz Rafał

Exelcior said:


> Za co @Eurotram ma briga?


I na jak długo?


----------



## k%

za krótko :troll:


----------



## michal90

Dzień dobry i wesołych świąt, mimo wszystko wszystkim 

Jak już kilkukrotnie napisano ban na 2 tygodnie za per "dziecko" to nic innego jak mała zemsta pewnego moderatora, który zawsze będzie miał do mnie problem. 

Tutaj dodatkowo nachodzą 2 kwestie:

a) naruciakk to jego kolega, nie ma to więc jak obiektywizm

b) Asinus jako moderator sam kiedyś napisał, że Polska nie jest mu do niczego potrzebna i mogłaby nie istnieć - nic więc dziwnego, że tępi poglądy przeciwstawne



Asinus said:


> Dokładnie. Dodam, że ja w ogóle nie uczestniczyłem w tej dyskusji, więc jestem tu jak najbardziej bezstronny.


:lol:

Tak samo bezstronny będzie Piotrowicz, gdy przyjdzie do opiniowania np. Kamińskiego.



Asinus said:


> Nie będę tolerował obrażania kogokolwiek, a także wulgarnego języka, bez względu na moje sympatie czy antypatie. Jeżeli ktoś myśli, że może tu pisać takie słowa typu "opierdalać" to pomylił fora i nie powinien tu pisać


Rozumiem, że gdy do końca roku dostarczę Ci kilka tysięcy przykładów gorszego słownictwa, za które nikt nie dostał nawet briga, to zareagujesz ? Jeżeli nie, to sięgniesz wyżyn hipokryzji. Nie mówiąc, że np. forumowe bożyszcze generuje przekleństwo w mniej więcej co 4-tym słowie, a do tego jest moderatorem (!).



Asinus said:


> Teza, że to ja jakoś szczególnie mobbinguje michala90 jest zupełnie pomylona, bo te 17 brigów/banów otrzymał poza mną również od innych modów: 625, ps-mana, Lukiego_SL, mateusza.el. No ale oczywiście, to moderatorzy się mylą, a nie biedny użytkownik mający uporczywą tendencję do złośliwości i obrażania. Wcześniejszy mój brig lub ban dla niego był całe 11 miesięcy temu, w międzyczasie załapał jeszcze karę od mateusza, no naprawdę cóż za intensywne prześladowanie ze strony jednego tylko moderatora!


I ponownie półprawdy. Ostatnie merytoryczne ostrzeżenie / ban / brig dostałem od nikogo innego jak od Ciebie. Od Mateusza był jednodniowy brig, bo tworzyłem posta i (no bo niby jak ?) nie zauważyłem, że "odciął" w międzyczasie na czerwono dyskusje i ostrzegł, że kolejne wpisy to cięcia czy tam brig. Więc nie należy tego absolutnie brać pod uwagę. 

Mogę nawet powiedzieć wszem i wobec dlaczego jesteś taki cięty. Mianowicie kiedyś (rok temu ?) w wątku lokalnym popełniłem post, który był zbiorem Twoich wypowiedzi (a więc nie było tam praktycznie agresji, a zbiór Twoich cytatów pisanych językiem, który traktuje innych z góry, nadmiernie przeintelektualizowanych - w razie czego mam go na pamiątkę  ), który to post został w ciągu kilkunastu minut wielokrotnie zalajkowany (w wątkach lokalnych, nie HP !), również przez osoby, z którymi mi nie po drodze - tak więc nie sil się na piękne słowa, że per dziecko (względem kogoś, kto tym dzieckiem zupełnie niedawno jeszcze był, a jego poglądy są często infantylne i widocznie potrzebuje jeszcze czasu na dotarcie) to jakaś straszliwa obraza, po prostu mogłeś się wyżyć na nielubianym użytkowniku, w obronie swojego kolegi o tożsamych poglądach, które generalnie powinny Cię dyskwalifikować jako moderatora. A nie muszę mówić, kto ma potrzebę się wyżywać, bo nie jest to zabawne, być może jakaś trauma z lat szkolnych, itp. 



czlapka said:


> Zachowanie może i głupie ale mam wrażenie, że jakby było post był odwrotnie ukierunkowany to mogło by nie być bana


Zdecydowanie nie, bo analogicznie narodowiec nie zbanuje narodowca 



Din Sevenn said:


> Ale wydaje mi się, że te ostrzeżenia i brigi wzięły się po prostu z... ilości. M90 to chyba cyborg, który łoi po kilkadziesiąt postów dziennie i to takich po 30 linijek każdy. Takiemu łatwiej wyłapać fakapy - efekt skali i tyle


Jak ja cyborg, to co powiesz o Bartku, Grzegorzu, IXSie i paru innych :troll: ?



naruciakk said:


> Ale się dyskusja zrobiła pochodna po tamtym poście michała90, a przyszedłem tylko zobaczyć czemu go tak długo nie ma (ostatni raz zresztą kiedy lurkowałem księgę to też z tego powodu )
> Osobiście uważam (a jako, że jestem w sumie jedną ze stron to myślę, że mogę się na ten temat wypowiedzieć), że ban był niepotrzebny, może dlatego, że generalnie uważam takie dogryzanie sobie (w pewnych granicach, wiadomo, ale c'mon) za część dyskusji internetowej, o wiele luźniejszej w swoim charakterze jednak. Nie chcę się też jakoś super wciskać w kompetencje modów, bo mają swoje powody jak widzę (17 razy to trochę dużo), no ale cóż.


Jak widać moderator wie lepiej od bezpośrednio zainteresowanego, czy było to obrażanie czy nie  Kompromitacja urzędu i tyle. Raczył też chyba nie zauważyć, że od wielu lat dyskutujemy w podobny sposób, a na moje "dziecko" odpowiedziałeś "ok boomer", co jest pogrążaniem, dewastacją psychiczną, nikczemnym atakiem i deprecjonowaniem drugiej (STARSZEJ ! :troll osoby, a nie spotkał Cię za to nawet brig  (ja się nie czuję obrażony, to tak jakbym miał się obrażać, że czasem ktoś rzuci, że robię się stary piernik, bo nie akceptuję bezmyślnie każdej nowinki technologicznej, ot zwykłe dogryzanie).



naruciakk said:


> Jedyne za co przeprosiłem i usunąłem pośrednio związane z moimi poglądami to był tamten rozemocjonowany post w wiadomym wątku, ale to też ze względu na to, że napisałem go nieprzemyśliwszy, pełen emocji i niepotrzebnie nakręcając atmosferę. Ale jak rozmawiamy nad hipotetycznymi rzeczami związanymi z miastem to c'mon.


Jeżeli nadal uważasz tamten post za pomyłkę i nie jest on odbiciem Twoich poglądów, a chodzi Ci tylko i wyłącznie o utopię pt. "bierzmy ile się da z budżetu centralnego, a dawajmy tylko tyle ile musimy" (ciekawie by było, gdyby wszystkie bogatsze miasta względem prowincji własnego kraju zaczęły wychodzić z takiego założenia, kolejne Verdun pewne), to w zasadzie ok. Problem w tym, że Twój kolega moderator napisał kiedyś coś jeszcze głupszego i groźniejszego.

A i tak najbardziej pocieszne w tym wszystkim jest to, że tego bana zalajkowały osoby pokroju newsteda czy wiewiora, których mniej więcej połowa twórczości forumowej to szydzenie, atakowanie, wyśmiewanie. Forumowe podwójne standardy i hipokryzja będą chyba do końca świata i jeden dzień dłużej


----------



## kaktus

Oczywiście nie znajdzie to przychylności, ale moim zdaniem należało by wrócić do wyborów moderatora ogółem użytkowników. Na prawdę stronniczość niektórych moderatorów przekracza granice "dobrego smaku".


----------



## general-electric

michal90 said:


> b) *Asinus jako moderator sam kiedyś napisał, że Polska nie jest mu do niczego potrzebna i mogłaby nie istnieć *- nic więc dziwnego, że tępi poglądy przeciwstawne


W języku ludzi wykształconych znaczy to - że wszędzie dałby sobie radę.


----------



## Maciek97

general-electric said:


> W języku ludzi wykształconych znaczy to - że wszędzie dałby sobie radę.


Nie o to mu chodziło.


----------



## Stiggy

michal90 said:


> Asinus jako moderator sam kiedyś napisał, że Polska nie jest mu do niczego potrzebna i mogłaby nie istnieć


_Elita... Elita..._


----------



## bloniaq_s8

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2232836

Spalić to zanim zdąży złożyć jaja


----------



## dkzg

Chyba trochę za mocno... Dodatkowo ma 23 posty w temacie gdzie jest min. 500.


siekiera said:


> Piękne konfabulacje pana terrorysty.
> Akurat szansa żeby cię ktoś wyzwał od psa w naszym kręgu kulturowym jest bliska zeru. Jest to popularna obelga w islamie gdzie pies jest nieczysty.
> 
> 
> Wielki wuj w pupę wyborczej za ten ckliwy artykuł. Po raz kolejny kłamstwa i manipulacje.


----------



## bartek76

@bloniaq

Dlatego że obcokrajowiec natrafił na coś z Polski czego nie rozumie i zapytał o co chodzi? :weird:
W takim razie wszystkie polskie wątki wypadałoby opatrzyć ostrzeżeniem "Porzućcie wszelką nadzieję którzy tu wchodzicie, brigi i bany których nigdy nie zrozumiecie"


----------



## ps-man

bartek76 said:


> @bloniaq
> 
> Dlatego że obcokrajowiec natrafił na coś z Polski *czego nie rozumie* i zapytał o co chodzi? :weird:


Żeby on jeden... :weird: :dunno: :lol:


----------



## KalafiorWWA

Mario97 - niby nic złego nie robi, ale mądrego też nigdy nic nie wnosi do dyskusji. Głównie jednozdaniowy spam.


----------



## 625

KalafiorWWA said:


> Mario97 - niby nic złego nie robi, ale mądrego też nigdy nic nie wnosi do dyskusji. Głównie jednozdaniowy spam.


Chcesz 97 dni briga, czy o co chodzi? O jednozdaniowy i jednorównoważnikowy spam?


----------



## KalafiorWWA

Nie, o zwrócenie mu uwagi przez moderatora. Ale widzę, że chyba źle trafiłem.


----------



## zajf

Rzadko tu zaglądam, ale Mariusz Max Kolonko pojawił się na forum pod pseudonimem "mowiejakjest" więc jest okazja.
Już pierwszy post sugeruje, że może być ciekawie. 



mowiejakjest said:


> Od Michnika sie tego dowiedziales czy z TVNu? Europejczykiem tez sie czujesz dopiero jak Niemiec albo Francuz poklepie Cie jak pieska? Poziom cichego zakompleksienia po lewej stronie jest po prostu nie ziemski, ale dokladnie zaprojektowana propaganda serwowana od dawna robi swoje.


----------



## Grvl

O, zainstalowali internet w schowku na szczotki.


----------



## k%

625 said:


> Chcesz 97 dni briga, czy o co chodzi? O jednozdaniowy i jednorównoważnikowy spam?


pewnie np. o to :dunno:



Mario97 said:


> ^^^^
> Zdjęcia Ok, ale to zdanie w języku szwabskim to raczej jest nie potrzebne hno:.


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Faktycznie, niepotrzebne piszemy łącznie :troll:


----------



## adritt

Proszę mi wytłumaczyć za jakiego posta dostałem miesiąc bana ?


----------



## Piotrek-Krk

Grubo, w takim razie będziecie musieli mnie zbanować, bo nigdzie nie mówiłem nikomu jak ma żyć i nie zgadzam się z takim zarzutem. Czepiliście się pierdoły, żeby znaleźć pretekst do cenzury wypowiedzi nie idących po linii tego forum.


----------



## radko1994

Porównałeś (w nieco ukryty sposób, ale nie bądźmy naiwni) sytuację małżeństwa dwóch *dorosłych* osób, podejmujących *świadomą *decyzję zawarcia związku małżeńskiego z sytuacją w której dochodzi do małżeństwa 5 osób z psem. I naprawdę nie widzisz w tym problemu? Pisanie, że przyznanie homoseksualistom praw takich samych jakie mają osoby heteroseksualne to prosta droga do legalizacji związków ze zwierzętami, jest starą i paskudną metodą, sporo poniżej poziomu tego forum. Jeżeli nie potrafisz dyskutować bez poniżania innych to tego nie rób. Nie będziemy tęsknić.


----------



## Stolpermann

A przed napisaniem należy pomyśleć jak będzie to odczytanie.
Myślenie nie boli, a słowa rzucane ot, tak byle paplac potrafią zranić.


----------



## Asinus

Piotrek-Krk - 2 tygodnie bana za obrażanie osób homoseksualnych.


----------



## rothax

W kwestii formalnej


radko1994 said:


> [..]*dorosłych* osób, podejmujących *świadomą *decyzję zawarcia związku małżeńskiego


Związek "małżeński" jest zdefiniowany i to nie jest to. Kwadrat jest zdefiniowany i to nie jest trójkąt. A trójkąt nie stanie się (w normalnej rzeczywistości) kwadratem tylko dlatego, że tak chce.
Można wymyślić swoją nazwę i ją zdefiniować, nie wiem, tak strzelam: małmęstwo (?). Małżeństwo jest już zdefiniowanei "ZAJĘTE".



> Pisanie, że przyznanie homoseksualistom praw takich samych jakie mają osoby heteroseksualne to prosta droga do legalizacji związków ze zwierzętami,


 On tak NIE NAPISAŁ tylko ty tak odczytałeś, ja i pewnie wielu innych odczytało to inaczej, np. że skoro teraz pozwala się, żeby trójkąt kazał nazywać się kwadratem to zaraz będzie tego samego chciało koło, prosta i szcześciokąt. Taka prosta STARA I SPRAWDZONA zasada, że jak dajesz palec to zaraz chcą rękę.
Masz dwa różne "odczytania" i wybrałeś swoje jako "jedyne-słuszne"?


----------



## ps-man

chauffeur said:


> Dzisiejszy baner i taki komentarz:
> 
> https://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=banner
> 
> Bardzo proszę o reakcję.





ps-man said:


> Z uwagi na korzystanie li tylko z dynamicznych adresów IP dla pewności musiałem wziąć go na kwarantannę.  Napisałem jeszcze PM z komunikatem o zagrożeniu banem za multikonto. Nie odpowiedział. W końcu wysypał się przez jeden z nawyków.
> 
> W rezultacie: Nowax, KrakowNH - ban za multikonto.


*Informacja*

W drodze wyjątku wycofuję dożywotniego bana na konto Nowax. Z uwagi na gorącą prośbę w/w, przeprosiny i ton, który można uznać za przejaw autentycznej skruchy, pomijam fakt założenia kolejnego konta. Ponadto przez okres 10 lat na forum nie było wobec tego usera żadnych uwag (a przynajmniej nie zostały zewidencjonowane), co miało istotny wpływ na decyzję. Co więcej, posty (głównie zdjęcia) zamieszczane przez Nowaxa stanowiły wartość dodaną. Z tego względu uważam (zresztą nie tylko ja), że jeden nieprzemyślany komentarz i wywołany nim dalszy ciąg zdarzeń nie muszą przekreślać dalszej egzystencji na forum.

Natomiast czasowego briga przedłużam do 28 stycznia.


----------



## pmaciej7

Stolpermann said:


> A przed napisaniem należy pomyśleć jak będzie to odczytanie.
> Myślenie nie boli, a słowa rzucane ot, tak byle paplac potrafią zranić.


Ale użycie tego rodzaju argumentacji (nie wymyśonej wcale przez autora wypowiedzi) jest dokładnie przemyślane.



rothax said:


> On tak NIE NAPISAŁ tylko ty tak odczytałeś, ja i pewnie wielu innych odczytało to inaczej,


To powiedz, jak jeszcze można to odczytać i jak Ty to odczytałeś. Tylko nie tu, a we właściwym wątku.

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1068505


----------



## bm34484

rothax said:


> On tak NIE NAPISAŁ tylko ty tak odczytałeś, ja i pewnie wielu innych odczytało to inaczej, np. że skoro teraz pozwala się, żeby trójkąt kazał nazywać się kwadratem to zaraz będzie tego samego chciało koło, prosta i szcześciokąt. Taka prosta STARA I SPRAWDZONA zasada, że jak dajesz palec to zaraz chcą rękę.
> Masz dwa różne "odczytania" i wybrałeś swoje jako "jedyne-słuszne"?


_Jak damy prawa wyborcze kobietom to za chwilę możemy je zacząć rozdawać krowom.
Jak damy prawa obywatelskie murzynom to za chwilę możemy je zacząć rozdawać szympansom._

I co, nie ma problemu, nie? Skoro pozwala się trójkąt (kobietę/murzyna) nazywać kwadratem (człowiekiem zasługującym na pełnię praw) to nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie, aby tym kwadratem nazywać też np. zwierzęta. Bo przecież wszyscy wiemy, że porównywanie ludzi do zwierząt nie jest obraźliwe - podobnie jak porównywanie homoseksualizmu do zoofilii.


----------



## Eurotram

bm34484 said:


> _Jak damy prawa wyborcze kobietom to za chwilę możemy je zacząć rozdawać krowom.
> Jak damy prawa obywatelskie murzynom to za chwilę możemy je zacząć rozdawać szympansom._
> 
> I co, nie ma problemu, nie? Skoro pozwala się trójkąt (kobietę/murzyna) nazywać kwadratem (człowiekiem zasługującym na pełnię praw) to nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie, aby tym kwadratem nazywać też np. zwierzęta. *Bo przecież wszyscy wiemy, że porównywanie ludzi do zwierząt nie jest obraźliwe - podobnie jak porównywanie homoseksualizmu do zoofilii*.


No, tu wchodzisz na grząski grunt,bo porównywanie np. kiboli do bydła jest według mnie jednoznacznie obraźliwe dla tego odłamu rogacizny domowej.


----------



## ps-man

@Marcin33 AKA Skrzyczne AKA GóralBeskidy AKA nastawniczy_sl AKA MikolajNastawniczy itd. - ban. Z pewnością wrócisz tu znowu, ale jutro też Cię zbanujemy. :yes:


----------



## Michał Ch.

rothax - 2 tygodnie bana za obrażanie osób homoseksualnych.


----------



## Maciek97

Pisanie w temacie LGBT na tym forum to jak wchodzenie na pole minowe, wiadomo że po paru postach dostaje się bana. Po co niektórzy jeszcze próbują ryzykować, to nie ma sensu w obecnym klimacie.


----------



## newsted

To skandal, że nie można spokojnie i bez obawy nawrzucać pedałom...


----------



## Pajda

bm34484 said:


> Bo przecież wszyscy wiemy, że porównywanie ludzi do zwierząt nie jest obraźliwe


Jest obraźliwe. Dla tych drugich


----------



## notdot

mimo, że już trochę po nowym roku, to zacytuję bo aktualne?



625 said:


> Widzę, że sporo osób zgłosiło się po noworocznego briga za zaśmiecanie Księgi?


----------



## Wątek Militarny

Donoszę moderatorowi Asinusowi, że skończył mi się ban i istniejeję, więc pora znaleźć pretekst na wlepienie mi kolejnego bana, być może dożywotniego. Dla poprawy wizerunku rękami innego moda/admina, choć nie ma takiej presji, bo i tak nikt nie tego nie weryfikuje. Dla ułatwienia - jestem "wojującym"ateistą.


----------



## 625

Wątek Militarny;165717952 said:


> Donoszę moderatorowi Asinusowi, że skończył mi się ban i istniejeję, więc pora znaleźć pretekst na wlepienie mi kolejnego bana, być może dożywotniego. Dla poprawy wizerunku rękami innego moda/admina, choć nie ma takiej presji, bo i tak nikt nie tego nie weryfikuje. Dla ułatwienia - jestem "wojującym"ateistą.


Słaba prowokacja. Ale pasuje do Ciebie.


----------



## Buster90

> skończył mi się ban i istniejeję, więc pora znaleźć pretekst na wlepienie mi kolejnego bana, być może dożywotniego.


Za zaśmiecanie księgi jest najwyżej brig :troll:


----------



## Exelcior

A za co Stobrawsky wyłapał kolejnego Briga?


----------



## 625

Exelcior said:


> A za co Stobrawsky wyłapał kolejnego Briga?


Za kolejny flejm. Tym razem w wątku o przebudowie pl. Społecznego domagał się darmowych parkingów itd.


----------



## 625

m0rix said:


> czołowy polski obrońca pasożytów i puszczą lament, że "biedną bogu ducha winną rodzinę chcą wyrzucić na bruk". No i w ten sposób patusy i cwaniaki będą sukcesywnie przejmować i mieszkać na koszt innych w nowych mieszkaniach o przyzwoitym standardzie.


Masz miesiąc na przemyślenia, jak się zachowujesz.


----------



## skunks

Użytkownik *Stiggy* wysłał mi już drugą zaczepną PM-kę w ciągu ostatnich 24 godzin:









Cytuje moje wypowiedzi sprzed ładnych paru miesięcy, w tym jedną, która dostała kilka lajków. Namęczył się nad znalezieniem tych jakże poważnych haków na mnie :lol: do IPN-u go dać, niech teczek szuka - nadaje się zdolny chłopaczyna :lol:

Ciekawe natomiast, jak on mógł wiedzieć, że upubliczniłem pierwszą PM-kę, skoro mnie zablokował? :troll:


----------



## ArtiiP

^^ tego można nie wiedzieć, gdy się nie używa,
ale 
zacytowane posty (przez ktokolwiek) nadal widać i to jest dramat tej całej opcji blokowania.

poza tym po blokadzie posty nie znikają, tylko są widoczne, ale zamiast treści jest "przycisk" pokaż zawartość (czy jakoś tak).

megahint: wrzuć go sobie do ignora na choćby miesiąc, i daj spokój współczytaczom  

/i nie bój bidy, inni odpowiednio skomentują, przynajmniej w wiadomym wątku/


VV tego nie wiem VV


----------



## skunks

^^ OK, dzięki. A jak się robi, żeby PM-ki od danego usera nie przychodziły? Bo rozumiem, że zwykłe ignore blokuje tylko posty na forum?


----------



## 625

skunks said:


> ^^ OK, dzięki. A jak się robi, żeby PM-ki od danego usera nie przychodziły? Bo rozumiem, że zwykłe ignore blokuje tylko posty na forum?


_Receive Private Messages only from Contacts and Moderators_


----------



## dkzg

Hmm też mi kiedyś wysłał PM z zaczepką, ale dałem sobie spokój i to olałem.


----------



## Grvl

Za co tym razem banana dostał Lord_Parsifal?


----------



## SoboleuS

Za to samo co zawsze, czyli awanturowanie się w "Best European Skylines" (tym razem na 3 miesiące)

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=165783148&postcount=16282


----------



## Grvl

Konsekwencja godna uznania.


----------



## Eurotram

625 said:


> _Receive Private Messages only from Contacts and Moderators_


A czasem nie zawężasz sobie w ten sposób do możliwości odebrania PM-ki jedynie od grona bliskich znajomych i modów?
Bo powyżsi też mnie zaskoczyli,myślałem że ignore eliminuje także PM-ki 

BTW (a propos Stobrawsky'ego): o brigu dla *radko1994* za prowokowanie nie pomyślałeś?Tekst o wrocławskich kierowcach (na jakiej podstawie takie uogólnienie?) to wypisz wymaluj wywołanie flejmu.
Pytanie oczywiście retoryczne,bo już sam nie pozostawiłeś mi złudzenia,że masz nieco stronnicze podejście do tych kwestii; tak jak i co do tego,że są równi i równiejsi (czyli popierający obowiązujący na forum trend).


----------



## 625

Eurotram said:


> A czasem nie zawężasz sobie w ten sposób do możliwości odebrania PM-ki jedynie od grona bliskich znajomych i modów?
> Bo powyżsi też mnie zaskoczyli,myślałem że ignore eliminuje także PM-ki
> 
> BTW (a propos Stobrawsky'ego): o brigu dla *radko1994* za prowokowanie nie pomyślałeś?Tekst o wrocławskich kierowcach (na jakiej podstawie takie uogólnienie?) to wypisz wymaluj wywołanie flejmu.
> Pytanie oczywiście retoryczne,bo już sam nie pozostawiłeś mi złudzenia,że masz nieco stronnicze podejście do tych kwestii; tak jak i co do tego,że są równi i równiejsi (czyli popierający obowiązujący na forum trend).


1. Po co zadajesz pytanie, czy zawężanie powoduje zawężanie? Aby wywołać flejm?
2. Już Ci pisałem na PM, że łamanie prawa drogowego jest tu uznane za podstawa do briga, pisanie w kilku wątkach urbanistycznych o parkowaniu jest tym samym.


----------



## Stiggy

dkzg said:


> Hmm też mi kiedyś wysłał PM z zaczepką, ale dałem sobie spokój i to olałem.


To ty zacząłeś jakieś zaczepki pod moim adresem, więc dostałeś odpowiedź przez PM. Teraz udajesz, że to niby ja ciebie zaczepiałem.


----------



## Eurotram

625 said:


> 1. Po co zadajesz pytanie, czy zawężanie powoduje zawężanie? Aby wywołać flejm?


Nie,zadaję to pytanie z powodu,który zaraz Ci wyjaśnię (i daruj sobie proszę tę zaczepkę,bo widzę że musiałem trafić w czuły punkt). Otóż nie traktuję SSC jak niektórzy Facebooka (czyli że kogo znają, to pakują do listy przyjaciół); jest wyraźnie w CP wyodrębniona rubryka "Contacts & Friends",gdzie mam AŻ trzy osoby (z czego jednej już na pewno nie ma, drugiej być może; dawno nie edytowałem tej rubryki,bo i nie ma potrzeby; ja sam nie wysyłałem żadnego "friend request",jakby co). Dlatego mam uzasadnione podejrzenie,że proponowane przez Ciebie rozwiązanie udupi mi możliwość wysyłania PM-ek do wszystkich poza tą (króciutką) listą i modami,eliminując praktycznie wszystkich,z którymi korespondowałem przez PM i koresponduję. Reasumując: to co proponujesz, to wylanie dziecka z kąpielą i w przypadkach podobnych do mojego g... daje,już lepiej po staremu (i podejrzewam,że u większości lista "C&F" TEŻ jest węższa od książki korespondencyjnej). Dlatego (ponieważ w moim wypadku proponowane przez Ciebie rozwiązanie można potłuc o kant...) pytam Cię jako admina (czyli osobę,która z definicji powinna być w tym temacie najbardziej obeznana): czy JEST JAKIEŚ INNE? Jak nie ma, to po prostu za Twoją propozycję dziękuję i przyjmuję do wiadomości,że zostaje mi przyjąć ryzyko PM-ek od ignorowanych,które to ryzyko jestem w tej sytuacji skłonny przyjąć. 



625 said:


> 2. Już Ci pisałem na PM, że łamanie prawa drogowego jest tu uznane za podstawa do briga, pisanie w kilku wątkach urbanistycznych o parkowaniu jest tym samym.


Primo: sprawdź sobie odpowiedni ustęp PoRD. Podpowiem: to, o co się mnie czepiałeś,USTAWOWO (!!!) nie jest penalizowane (znajdziesz we fragmencie o urządzeniach pomiarowych),więc jeśli USTAWOWO odstąpiono od ścigania tego, to naprawdę i Ty mógłbyś darować sobie tę nadgorliwość (o Michale Ch. nie wspominając). Secundo: jako ADMIN powinieneś chociaż zachowywać pozory równych zasad dyskusji i wiedzieć,że są co najmniej dwie strony. I wiadomo,że jeśli jedna strona rozpoczyna takiego flejma jak radko1994 w cytowanym przeze mnie poście (prawie mogę iść o zakład,że gdyby ktoś puścił identycznego posta,ale za każdym razem w miejsce "kierowcy" wstawił "rowerzyści", to byś go skasował i WTEDY już byś flejma dostrzegł!), to taka prowokacja na 99% spotka się z odzewem drugiej strony.


----------



## radko1994

^^
O rowerzystach też bym mógł krytyczny post napisać. Co się jako pieszy naoglądałem to moje.  Piesi oczywiście też nie są aniołami, przecież wszyscy jesteśmy tylko ludźmi, więcej w nas wad niż komórek. Moje posty z tamtego wątku należy czytać łącznie jako wyjaśnienie mojego stanowiska. Moim celem nie była prowokacja. Zresztą Stobrawsky też moich postów (w mojej skromnej opinii) jako prowokacji nie odczytał. W żaden sposób mnie w swoich postach nie obraził ani nie zaatakował ad personam, więc ja do Niego nie mam żadnych pretensji ani uwag. Z mojej strony EOT. Miłego wieczoru wszystkim życzę.


----------



## 625

Eurotram said:


> Dlatego mam uzasadnione podejrzenie,że proponowane przez Ciebie rozwiązanie udupi mi możliwość wysyłania PM-ek do wszystkich poza tą (króciutką) listą i modami,eliminując praktycznie wszystkich,z którymi korespondowałem przez PM i koresponduję.


Mam pytanie: czy Ty masz drugie konto z nickiem *skunks* i chcesz bana za multikonto, czy po prostu ładujesz się między wódkę a zakąskę? Ja Ci żadnego rozwiązania nie proponuję.




Eurotram said:


> I wiadomo,że jeśli jedna strona rozpoczyna takiego flejma jak radko1994 w cytowanym przeze mnie poście (prawie mogę iść o zakład,że gdyby ktoś puścił identycznego posta,ale za każdym razem w miejsce "kierowcy" wstawił "rowerzyści", to byś go skasował i WTEDY już byś flejma dostrzegł!), to taka prowokacja na 99% spotka się z odzewem drugiej strony.


W poście, który cytujesz, radko1994 odpisuje stobrawskiemu. Masz ostrzeżenie za fałszywe oskarżenia i robienie flejmu w księdze.


----------



## nikmin

Stiggy said:


> To ty zacząłeś jakieś zaczepki pod moim adresem, więc dostałeś odpowiedź przez PM. Teraz udajesz, że to niby ja ciebie zaczepiałem.


no do mnie to ty zaczales kiedys pisac.


----------



## stobrawsky

625 said:


> Za kolejny flejm. Tym razem w wątku o przebudowie pl. Społecznego domagał się darmowych parkingów itd.


A gdzie niby się domagałem takich rzeczy gdzie jedyne moje wspomnienie o parkowaniu zawiera się w wypowiedzi:



> A co ma parkowanie do pl Społecznego? Rozmywasz temat wtrącając niepotrzebne wątki.


----------



## jacekq

nikmin said:


> no do mnie to ty zaczales kiedys pisac.


Stiggy rozsiewa te PM-ki z ostrzeżeniami, jak widzę, do niemal wszystkich. Wrażliwe dziecię. icard:


----------



## skunks

625 said:


> Mam pytanie: czy Ty masz drugie konto z nickiem *skunks* i chcesz bana za multikonto, czy po prostu ładujesz się między wódkę a zakąskę? Ja Ci żadnego rozwiązania nie proponuję.


Wypraszam sobie. Skunks to moje konto, nie mam żadnego multikonta i żadnego Eutotrama nie znam.


----------



## 625

stobrawsky said:


> A gdzie niby się domagałem takich rzeczy gdzie jedyne moje wspomnienie o parkowaniu zawiera się w wypowiedzi:


Rozwalasz kolejne wątki flejmami bez żadnej treści:



stobrawsky said:


> No wspaniale, że powołujesz się na naukę. Ja również mogę podać tu przykłady naukowych tez ale nie podam bo został bym za to zbanowany.


----------



## ps-man

Exelcior said:


> To nie jeszcze nie powód do bana, co najwyżej briga. Poza tym ma bana- bo opis jest banned a nie in the brig.


No to 14-dniowy ban, różnica niewielka.  Ja prawie zawsze ustawiam bana zamiast briga, żeby mi delikwenci nie zaśmiecali skrzynki i żeby przy okazji nie wyłapali czegoś gorszego niż czasowy ban.


----------



## 625

Stobrawsky za permanentny trolling polegający na manipulacjach wypowiedziami w celu generowania flejmów - po ostrzeżeniu ma miesiąc bana.


----------



## Ronald W. Reagan

militarysta said:


> @RR
> No akurat *Mośki* sobie zgarnęły w ppk to co najważniejsze - ZSSW-30. Bo tak się wszyscy (w tym ja) emocjonowali Karabelą i Pustelnikiem które mogą być lub nie być zaś ZSSW-30 jest i to jako minimum 500 wież. A każda ma 2x ppk spike + 3 ppk zapas (razem 5 w jo) zatem minimum 2,5k ppk
> A sprawy ustawy wybuchły przy innych rzeczach - dużo dla nas ważniejszych.


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=165966410&postcount=61128

Post z dziś.

Ja o tym właśnie forumowiczu pisałem w dosadnych słowach kilka dni temu (mój post na poprzedniej stronie) Pisałem kto to jest i skąd jest. I słusznie dostałem karę za przekleństwa. Użyłem ich właśnie po to by zwrócić na tego człowieka uwagę. Któryś już zresztą raz. Miałem pełną świadomość tego jaki mój post będzie miał dla mnie skutek. Bo jak tu się nie unosić? I co mogę jeszcze zrobić? Tak jest co parę postów!

Wpuszczacie tu takich właśnie ludzi z zewnątrz. I tolerujecie ich. Niestety także i tu już sobie swobodnie hasają. Co będzie dalej? Przecież kanadyjski właściciel się z nami nie będzie pitolił jeśli się o takich userach dowie! Nadal nie rozumiecie o co tu chodzi? Kto to robi i po co? 



> mośki
> Wielki słownik ortograficzny PWN
> mosiek (lekceważąco o Żydzie) mośka, mośkiem; mośki, mośków a. Mosiek
> Słownik języka polskiego PWN
> mosiek pogard. «o człowieku narodowości żydowskiej»


https://sjp.pwn.pl/slowniki/mo%C5%9Bki.html


----------



## el nino

Może po prostu lepiej zamknąć ten wątek i tyle. Ja osobiście przestałem do niego zaglądać jakieś 3 lata temu, gdyż straszne bagno zaczęło się w niem robić. A duża część osób tam piszących, udziela się tylko i wyłącznie w tym jednym wątku.


----------



## ps-man

Ronald W. Reagan said:


> Co będzie dalej?


Może ban dla Was obu? Bo jesteście siebie warci...


----------



## Marynata

el nino said:


> Może po prostu lepiej zamknąć ten wątek i tyle. Ja osobiście przestałem do niego zaglądać jakieś 3 lata temu, gdyż straszne bagno zaczęło się w niem robić. A duża część osób tam piszących, udziela się tylko i wyłącznie w tym jednym wątku.


O ile się koledze nie podoba ten wątek to proszę do niego nie zaglądać.

Nie ma w tym wątku żadnego, urojonego bagna. Niemoderowany wątek jest całkiem merytoryczny i ma wejść taką ilość, o której inne mogą pomarzyć. Zdarzają się flejmy, ale są one rzadkością, najczęściej gdy spotykają się fachowe indywidualności jak właśnie RWR i militarysta.
Szkoda, że ps-man nie zagląda do militarnego. Odnoszę wrażenie, że szybka interwencja moda może spełniać rolę przysłowiowej szklanki wody w zarodku pożaru.


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

RWR mam do Ciebie pytanie - mianowicie dlaczego podpierdalasz "Militaristę" manipulując jego postami nie cytując całości? Smęcisz, że są userzy, którzy piszą tylko w wątku militarnym. Well... to własnie ty kolego. Piszesz tylko w tym wątku i już wielokrotnie ci udowodniono albo celowe manipulacje albo brak wiedzy. Moderatorów proszę o wyrozumiałość za użycie grubego słowa ale chamstwo tego użytkownika wyprowadziło mnie z równowagi. Żeby nie było to "Militariście" też przydałby się lekki paternoster.


----------



## Marynata

No to prośba do @militarysty.

Nie pakuj do merytorycznego postu osobistych wycieczek. W następnym Twoim poście po "Mośkach" (pełnym fachowej treści) ładujesz zwrot "misiu malinowy" kierując to do RWR.
Toż to to woda na młyn RWR. Pominie całą treść i przyczepi się (słusznie) do tych dwóch słów i będzie rżnął w księdze ciężko poszkodowanego. Powstrzymaj swój temperament i przed opublikowaniem przeczytaj co napisałeś.


----------



## Ronald W. Reagan

Piszę w różnych wątkach. I nie chodzi o kwestie osobiste tylko o "Mośków", "Żydków", "Żydów", amerykańskich lobbystów, głupków etc. I całą masę innych inwektyw. Każdy kto ma inne zdanie niż ten forumowicz jest wyzywany. Po prostu wyzywany. Ja to małe piwo, ale się dostaje i urzędnikom, i wojsku i każdemu kto nie reprezentuje interesów pewnej dużej państwowej firmy z którą ten forumowicz ma otwarte kontakty. 

Ja w tym wątku pisałem całe lata zanim się pojawił ten forumowicz. Nie było takiego syfu. A i piszących było znacznie więcej. Zaczęło się pitolić po 2015, bo się zrobił najazd z zewnątrz. 

A merytorycznie potrafię się obronić. Bez problemów. Jestem po prostu cięty na chamstwo i internetowych prowokatorów. 

FPW to nie jest kolejny pisowski rozrzutnik. No nie powinien być.

A brak aktywnego moda w bardzo popularnym wątku to jest skandal. 

I cyk, kolejny sprzed kilku minut. A to są różne posty z jednej tylko strony!!



militarysta said:


> @UP
> Zatem Żydzi zgubili dyszkę (pustelnik) ale bez rozgłopsu zgarnęli stówkę


Mnie tym razem nie obraża. Po prostu nie podoba mu się jakaś sytuacja to się pojawiają Żydzi. Albo lobbyści, albo głąby albo co tam akurat potrzebne. 

STOP!!

-------------

Cyk - kolejny sprzed chwili:



militarysta said:


> W skrócie - coś obiecuje a potem się wypina albo żąda kuriozalnych cudów ponieważ osoby ustalające wymagania wiedzą mniej o sprzęcie niż typowy dziennikarz zajmujący się tym tematem. Lub kupują analizy od ludzi którzy niestety są takimi analitykami jak nie powiem co. Nowością za PiSu jest to że takie analizy piszą teraz lobbyści powiązani np z LM. Szkoda śliny.



Tym razem dostało się pracownikom Inspektoratu Uzbrojenia. No i oczywiście lobbyści. 

Żydzi, kombinatorzy i lobbyści! Jakiż świat jest prosty!

--------------

Cyk - kolejny. A to tylko JEDNA strona wątku i różne posty!!



militarysta said:


> ...także warto się zastanowić czy częste szczekanie na polski przemysł amunicyjny nie jest aby na pewno za darmo i bezinteresowne...


I to jest odpowiedź do innego forumowicza! A spróbuj zwrócić uwagę - to się dopiero zacznie! Tak jest ZAWSZE!

Niech sobie odważny mod przejrzy ze sto ostatnich postów tego usera. To jest dokładnie to czego na tym forum nigdy nie było i powód dlaczego kiedyś stało się tak popularne. A teraz ich tu wpuściliście całymi tuzinami.


----------



## bartek76

Jeśli dobrze rozumiem to Ronald Reagan domaga się bana dla militarysty za to że ten nie zgadza się z jego poglądami i zasadniczo prezentuje wyższy poziom wiedzy o tematyce militarnej. Cała reszta z osobistymi wycieczkami, mało poprawnymi politycznie wypowiedziami itp to tylko dodatek, na zasadzie cel uświęca środki, a tym celem jest "wycięcie"
Interesujące, bardzo interesujące


----------



## Ronald W. Reagan

bartek76 said:


> Cała reszta z osobistymi wycieczkami, mało poprawnymi politycznie wypowiedziami itp to tylko dodatek,


No nie. 

To jest właśnie MERITUM!! Te osobiste wycieczki i "mało poprawne wypowiedzi" które jak rozumiem sam dostrzegasz!

Sporo ludzi tam pisze i nie zgadzam się z wieloma z nich. Ale oni sobie nie pozwalają na "osobiste wycieczki" i "mało poprawne wypowiedzi". 

Dawaliśmy sobie radę na tym forum od lat. Ja tam także od dekady siedzę i od dekady piszę. I nie było takiej jazdy jak teraz. Po wejściu paru spadochroniarzy w 2015 odpuściłem sobie watek na dwa lata właśnie z takich powodów. Bo z takimi ludźmi się nie da dyskutować na poziomie. 

Ale postanowiłem wrócić dwa miesiące temu - właśnie dlatego, że nie mogę się zgodzić na zawłaszczanie przestrzeni publicznej dyskusji w tak ordynarny sposób. 

To jest celowa robota. To się dzieje na każdym forum w tym kraju. To jest wojna i ja nie zamierzam odpuścić. Ja tworzyłem watek militarny lata temu i nie oddam go jakimś moderatorom z innych forów i dobrze umocowanym reprezentantom "jedynej właściwej opcji".


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Czy mógłbyś wrzucić link/linki do swoich postów z innego niż militarny wątek? Chętnie poczytam.


----------



## Marynata

^^
Vito, wątki łódzkie.


----------



## el nino

Marynata said:


> O ile się koledze nie podoba ten wątek to proszę do niego nie zaglądać.
> 
> Nie ma w tym wątku żadnego, urojonego bagna. Niemoderowany wątek jest całkiem merytoryczny i ma wejść taką ilość, o której inne mogą pomarzyć. Zdarzają się flejmy, ale są one rzadkością, najczęściej gdy spotykają się fachowe indywidualności jak właśnie RWR i militarysta.
> Szkoda, że ps-man nie zagląda do militarnego. Odnoszę wrażenie, że szybka interwencja moda może spełniać rolę przysłowiowej szklanki wody w zarodku pożaru.


Widzę że miłość do bliźniego wyszła już poza tamten wątek  
Skoro nie ma żadnego urojonego bagna, to czemu co chwilę w tym wątku jakiś użytkownik piszę skargę na innego użytkownika? Tam jest takie bagno, że nikt nawet nie chce tego moderować hno:


----------



## Marynata

el nino said:


> Widzę że miłość do bliźniego wyszła już poza tamten wątek
> Skoro nie ma żadnego urojonego bagna, to czemu co chwilę w tym wątku jakiś użytkownik piszę skargę na innego użytkownika? Tam jest takie bagno, że nikt nawet nie chce tego moderować hno:


Od trzech lat nie przeglądam, ale się wypowiem. hno:

"Co chwilę w tym wątku jakiś użytkownik piszę skargę na innego użytkownika?"
Bzdura, łatwa do wykazania. Po prostu spotkało się dwóch ludzi z fachową wiedzą i sporym temperamentem. Szczególnie RWR jest przeczulony no i czasami iskrzy. Nie jest to jednak typowe okładanie się pałą. Troszkę dobrej woli z obu stron plus moderator i nie ma sprawy.
Dlaczego nikt nie chce moderować wątku? Otóż do tego trzeba mieć wiedzę fachową a taką ma , wśród moderacji, tylko ps-man. Zbiesił się bez powodu no i mamy brak kota, to i myszy z rzadka poharcują.

Nie buduj fałszywego obrazu bardzo popularnego wątku.


----------



## el nino

Nie czytam regularnie, co oznacza że czasami tam nie zaglądam. I ja nic nie buduję, takie są fakty, jest tam co chwile nawalanka pomiędzy użytkownikami. 

A jeżeli już piszesz o budowaniu, to to jest forum o architekturze, urbanistyce oraz infrastrukturze. Połowa osób tam piszących nie jest w ogóle zainteresowana tematyką tego forum tylko tym jednym, pobocznym wątkiem. Mają po ponad 1000 postów tylko w tym jednym wątku. Zamknąć, zaorać, zapomnieć. A zainteresowanych odesłać na dedykowane fora takim tematom, których jest cała masa.


----------



## Marynata

el nino said:


> Nie czytam regularnie, co oznacza że czasami tam nie zaglądam. I ja nic nie buduję, takie są fakty, jest tam co chwile nawalanka pomiędzy użytkownikami.


To są fakty rodem z Dziennika TVPis.

Na forum znajdziesz wiele wątków, które są popularne a z architekturą mają niewiele wspólnego np. religie czy LGBT. Taki jest urok SSC, coś dla każdego. Ja do mangi nie zaglądam, ponieważ mnie to nie bawi. Nie przychodzi mi jednak do głowy aby watek zamykać.
Odpuść sobie militarny, porządki zostaw modom. Użytecznym oburzonym dziekujemy. EOT


----------



## ps-man

Exelcior said:


> CezaryBolek to kolejna już inkarnacja znanego i lubianego @Bolka01 znanego z wątków o ŁKA.


Pewnie tak jest. Z kolei po wrzuceniu "na bęben" wyszedł mi alowska2, a zarazem alowska. :tongue2:

Banan.


----------



## el nino

Marynata said:


> To są fakty rodem z Dziennika TVPis.
> 
> Na forum znajdziesz wiele wątków, które są popularne a z architekturą mają niewiele wspólnego np. religie czy LGBT. Taki jest urok SSC, coś dla każdego. Ja do mangi nie zaglądam, ponieważ mnie to nie bawi. Nie przychodzi mi jednak do głowy aby watek zamykać.
> Odpuść sobie militarny, porządki zostaw modom. Użytecznym oburzonym dziekujemy. EOT


Są wątki, które nie mają z architekturą nic wspólnego, ale nie ma w nich osób, które wypowiadają się tylko i wyłącznie w tym jednym wątku. 

I wypraszam sobie za nazywanie mnie "użytecznym".


----------



## Piotrek-Krk

*Przeprosiny*



Asinus said:


> Piotrek-Krk - 2 tygodnie bana za obrażanie osób homoseksualnych.


Na odwyku od forum dużo myślałem o tych obrażonych "osobach homoseksualnych", m.in. ta scena pozwoliła mi zrozumieć jak działa ten mechanizm (którym "osoby homoseksualne" przechodzą w stan "obrażenia") i dlaczego obrażone "osoby homoseksualne" są tak doskonałym współczesnym proletariatem. Jako konserwatyści jesteśmy przegrani, rewolucja w końcu zwyciężyła. Przy czym niekoniecznie.








> Uuuuu... Piotrku-Krk, nooooo toooo już dożywocie teraz!


:*


----------



## Exelcior

ps-man said:


> Pewnie tak jest. Z kolei po wrzuceniu "na bęben" wyszedł mi alowska2, a zarazem alowska. :tongue2:
> 
> Banan.


Coś niedokładnie bo mi wyszło kolejne konto Marcinakopa (lub Bolka - wskazuje na to 01 i fenix - kiedyś miał takie konto):
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=35772728


----------



## ps-man

Exelcior said:


> Coś niedokładnie bo mi wyszło kolejne konto Marcinakopa (lub Bolka - wskazuje na to 01 i fenix - kiedyś miał takie konto):
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=35772728


Nicki to jeszcze za mało, czasem przypuszczenia nie wystarczają. Logowania CezaregoBolka wykazały niespotykaną wręcz zgodność adresów IP z alowska2, a dodatkowo skojarzyła ich obecność w łódzkich wątkach.


----------



## Exelcior

To sprawdź czy ten fenix to nie czasem nasz stary znajomy Marcinkop


----------



## ps-man

^^ 
Jeśli wyszłoby coś konkretnego, znalazłby się punkt zaczepienia, już byłby zbanowany.


----------



## Exelcior

Oki, prośba byś "miał go na oku" bo może to inny troll, jest ostro za busami


----------



## Michał Ch.

lodzinnie aka wirtualnyjan1 aka wirtualnypan1 aka dupabladaikupa0 aka GayLord1793 aka HAEREM aka keike aka LUNIA aka lunia1 aka NAMREH aka PiotrPolak1988 multikonto - ban


----------



## cichy87

Wyglądał na trolla, ale nie spodziewałem się że działał aż tak szeroko :lol:


----------



## br2048

Ronald W. Reagan said:


> No nie.
> 
> To jest właśnie MERITUM!! Te osobiste wycieczki i "mało poprawne wypowiedzi" które jak rozumiem sam dostrzegasz!
> 
> Sporo ludzi tam pisze i nie zgadzam się z wieloma z nich. Ale oni sobie nie pozwalają na "osobiste wycieczki" i "mało poprawne wypowiedzi".
> 
> To jest celowa robota. To się dzieje na każdym forum w tym kraju. To jest wojna i ja nie zamierzam odpuścić. Ja tworzyłem watek militarny lata temu i nie oddam go jakimś moderatorom z innych forów i dobrze umocowanym reprezentantom "jedynej właściwej opcji".


Kolego tak się składa że szukałem informacji w tym wątku sprzed 5-6 lat i ciężko się zgodzić aby tam był wysoki poziom hno: . Jak czytałem to ze stanem obecnej wiedzy to się chwytałem za głowę. To twoje gadanie mocno śmierdzi - "A kiedyś to Panie było". I ciężko się czyta jak wypisujesz "ja założyłem" , "przychodzą z zewnątrz", "spadochroniarze", "moje forum" itp. Zachowujesz się jak dziadki z elektrody - może w ogóle rejestrację zamknąć żeby nikt na twoje poletko nowy nie wchodził.


----------



## Exelcior

Sprawdzić czy nie multikonciarze:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1174798
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1236536
I następny:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1196923
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=914760
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1312662


----------



## matfiz1

^^ Już mógłby chociaż dla picu pozmieniać nazwy nicków żeby jakoś się różniły ...


----------



## ps-man

matfiz1 said:


> ^^ Już mógłby chociaż dla picu pozmieniać nazwy nicków żeby jakoś się różniły ...


Banuję tylko 2 pierwsze konta (jedno z nich w zasadzie było martwe), ale wcale nie jestem pewien, czy to konta powiązane z którymkolwiek z kolejnych, a tym bardziej, że Lodzermensch_ i lodzermensz to multikonto.


----------



## Eurotram

Wyjątkowo odpisuję w tym wątku,bo ciężko gdzie indziej się publicznie odnieść do zarzutów,które zostały wobec mnie sformułowane WŁAŚNIE W TYM WĄTKU.



625 said:


> Eurotram: tydzień za wyzwiska w stronę moderatorów i różnych grup użytkowników Forum na PM. Długo to znosiłem, ale mam dość zaśmiecania mojej skrzynki i Forum.


Ponieważ *625* podał tutaj nieco przekolorowane informacje (a w każdym razie tak brzmiące by sugerowały więcej niż faktycznie tam było), to może doprecyzuję (nawet gdyby 625 miał mnie za to zbanować),bo każdy ma prawo do obrony.
1. W kwestii Michała Ch: zważywszy,że w PM-ce (celowo użyłem PM-ki żeby nie robić publicznie niepotrzebnego dymu,ale jak widać 625 to wykorzystał po swojemu) nie użyłem żadnych wulgaryzmów pod jego adresem,to określenie go parodią osoby na tym stanowisku i jedną z największych pomyłek na tym stanowisku (za to 625 mnie zbrigował) raczej ciężko uznać za coś więcej niż ostrą krytykę,zwłaszcza kontekście faktu,że ów hmmmm... moderator był łaskaw mnie publicznie wyzywać od trolli i jakoś wtedy miał netykietę w poważaniu.
2. Jeśli chodzi o użycie pewnego mocnego określenia względem dwukołowych, to użyłem go RAZ w PM-ce do 625 (publicznie go nie używałem),zaznaczając wyraźnie że nie odnosi się ono nawet do ogółu dwukołowych,a jedynie do ich bardziej roszczeniowej i agresywnej części,podobnej naturą do tego,czym w piłce nożnej są kibole.

Ale że stosunek 625 do pewnych grup transportowych jest znany (tak jak mi to też w PM-ce dał jasno do zrozumienia: jeśli ktoś mi pisze,że się nie porozumiemy jeśli będę postulować włączenie samochodów do równowagi miejskiego systemu transportowego - a postulowałem jedynie jako część,przy poparciu rosnącego udziału zbiorkomu,to łatwo to odebrać jako zapowiedź bycia tępionym za kwestionowanie świętości wersji "piesi,dwukołowi i zbiorkom zostają,reszta - won"),to wykorzystał tę PM-ke jak wykorzystał. 
Ja swojego zdania o Michale Ch. ani o radykalnym odłamie dwukołowych (znanym z obcisłych strojów) nie zmienię,nawet gdyby mnie 625 miał za to zbanować. Nie zmienię,BO PRAWA CZŁOWIEKA ZAPEWNIAJĄ MI WOLNOŚĆ PRZEKONAŃ I MAM PRAWO MIEĆ OPINIĘ NA TEMAT DOWOLNYCH OSÓB TAKIE JAKIE MAM,A NIE TAKIE JAKIE NARZUCA ADMINISTRATOR.




ps-man said:


> @Eurotramie: Niestety, w takim tempie wkrótce najpewniej podążysz w tym samym kierunku.


To podążę; jestem na to przygotowany,wszystkie sprawy mam tu już uporządkowane,jestem gotów na zostanie odstrzelonym w sposób ostateczny każdego dnia. . Parafrazując autora postu z pierwszej strony wrocławskiego wątku rowerowego (odwiedzanego chętnie np. przez 625): 
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=8493085&postcount=20
"Mafia rowerowa" się powiększa,a ja z nią zadarłem,a to zadarcie na tym forum jest śmiertelne. Dlatego spodziewam się,że zostanę dorżnięty całkiem szybko,ale trudno; jeśli ma być taki odchył,taka tendencyjność i taka cenzura,to chyba nawet niespecjalnie będzie czego żałować.


Exelcior said:


> To skrócić mu obecny i wrzucić zakaz na Pesę/Newag/Stadler/Modertrans i obserwować. Jak złamie zakaz lub zacznie robić flejmy - wtedy można rozważyć ostrzejsze środki. Jest dobrym komentatorem w wątku o tramwajach - szkoda go tracić.


Dajże spokój,dla jednego wątku na pewno tutaj nie będę siedzieć; jedyne co,to szkoda pewnych zagranicznych,bo na polskim oddziale wieżowców coraz gorsza atmosfera. Jak będziesz potrzebować bieżącego komentarza, to kilku osobom udostępniłem swojego maila,więc najwyżej wrzucą za mnie.
Innymi słowy: jakoś będziesz musiał sobie beze mnie poradzić; ciągłość "wschodu" zapewni Hipolit (o ile jego też nie dorżną),resztę przejmie Wypalacz Rafał i inni,nie tylko ja w tym wątku działam.


----------



## Exelcior

ps-man said:


> Banuję tylko 2 pierwsze konta (jedno z nich w zasadzie było martwe), ale wcale nie jestem pewien, czy to konta powiązane z którymkolwiek z kolejnych, a tym bardziej, że Lodzermensch_ i lodzermensz to multikonto.


Chyba coś nie pykło bo dalej te 4 aktywne:lol:


----------



## ps-man

Exelcior said:


> Chyba coś nie pykło bo dalej te 4 aktywne:lol:


Jak to mawiał Wołoszański: _Ale nie uprzedzajmy faktów._ A ja uprzedziłem, napisałem co napisałem i...zapomniałem wykonać. :troll: :lol:

A jeśli te 2 konta nadal będą działać, będzie wiadomo, że coś z forum nie bangla.


----------



## Polopiryn

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=166085962&postcount=11123
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1126891

Można Pana napomknąć o zmianie języka?


----------



## Exelcior

ps-man said:


> Banuję tylko 2 pierwsze konta (jedno z nich w zasadzie było martwe), ale wcale nie jestem pewien, czy to konta powiązane z którymkolwiek z kolejnych, a tym bardziej, że Lodzermensch_ i lodzermensz to multikonto.


Jak sobie przejrzałem oba konta to praktycznie nawalanka o piłce i polityce. Typowy trollinghno:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=35808496&pp=25&page=3
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=35808502&pp=25&page=4
i jeszcze jeden: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1312662
A tu jest ciekawie:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=35808770 - lodzianin
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=35808774 - lodzianin.1
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=35808794 - lodzianin z widzewa
@ps-man sprawdzisz?


----------



## MichalJ

^^
Linki popraw. Nie podajemy linków do wyniku wyszukiwania.


----------



## ps-man

Exelcior said:


> Jak sobie przejrzałem oba konta to praktycznie nawalanka o piłce i polityce. Typowy trollinghno:
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=35808496&pp=25&page=3
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=35808502&pp=25&page=4
> i jeszcze jeden: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1312662
> A tu jest ciekawie:
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=35808770 - lodzianin
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=35808774 - lodzianin.1
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=35808794 - lodzianin z widzewa
> @ps-man sprawdzisz?


Nie śpię, bo poluję na multikonciarzy. :troll:

Jutro (chyba, że ktoś inny się zainteresuje).


----------



## ps-man

Exelcior said:


> Jak sobie przejrzałem oba konta to praktycznie nawalanka o piłce i polityce. Typowy trollinghno:
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=35808496&pp=25&page=3
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=35808502&pp=25&page=4
> i jeszcze jeden: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1312662
> A tu jest ciekawie:
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=35808770 - lodzianin
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=35808774 - lodzianin.1
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/search.php?searchid=35808794 - lodzianin z widzewa
> @ps-man sprawdzisz?


Za mało danych, a konta martwe.


----------



## Exelcior

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1516802 -sprawdzić czy nie alowska/Bolek01. Konto zarejestrowane 15 stycznia 2020


----------



## panAeL

^^ Zasady powinny być równe ale najwidoczniej nie są, skoro muszę zgłaszać *3 razy* ewidentne łamanie regulaminu zanim którykolwiek z 22 moderatorów odpisze. Zasady SSC są proste: na forum nie ma polityki. Na FPW wygląda to inaczej:

Na forum nie ma polityki*
*no chyba, że w PHP**
** no chyba, że to autorski wątek zdjęciowy, w którym moderator uznaje prawo autora do nieco większej swobody

Jasne, przejrzyste, równe zasady :cheers:


----------



## Marynata

Tak z ciekawości.
Za co został zbanowany *victorek*, ten od Rzeczpospolitej schabowej?
To na stałe czy czasowe?


----------



## ps-man

Marynata said:


> Tak z ciekawości.
> Za co został zbanowany *victorek*, ten od Rzeczpospolitej schabowej?
> To na stałe czy czasowe?


Czasowe. Jutro wraca. 

[Trolling, prowokacje, pouczanie moderatora, zaśmiecanie księgi]

Tak to określiłem, ale za co dokładnie, tego nie pamiętam. :tongue2: Poszukaj sobie.  W każdym razie od tygodni zaśmiecał księgę.


----------



## pan_tomas

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=166275238&postcount=4080

Chyba lekkie przegięcie z tym pajacem


----------



## Asinus

^^ vvi - 10 dni briga. Nie można pozwalać na takie obrażanie.


----------



## Redzio

Kolejny powrót Lorda w tym tygodniu  - https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=166348264&postcount=420


----------



## darols

^^
I chyba jeszcze jeden klon "Lorda", którym sam sobie zalajkował posta, który wskazałeś - Galehaut 
Uaktywnił się też w wątku o Varso.
Wcześniej był już zbanowany Sir_Galehaut, którym taż sobie lajkował, więc tu chyba nie ma przypadku.:lol:


----------



## [BÉTON!BRUT!]

kdauksz - obrażanie dyskutantów, 7 dni.


----------



## Din Sevenn

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1706455&page=85

Andbyd wrócił i znów zamiast normalnie dyskutować (na to nie ma akurat argumentów), wrzuca masę zdjęć, jakby odwrócić uwagę, ale przez to spamuje. Proszę o zrobienie porządku, strona ostatnia i przedostatnia.


----------



## Mario97

Witam, czytałem tutaj na wcześniejszych stronach opinie forumowiczów na temat mojej osoby. Nie będę się tu usprawiedliwiał, może zdaniem tych osób nie wnoszę nic konkretnego w moich postach, ale jestem osobą która nie jest budowlańcem, nie mam żadnej styczności z gronem osób prowadzących te inwestycje, nie mam możliwości zatrzymać się na moment przy obojętnie jakiej budowie i zamienić kilka słów z budowlańcami, od których też można dowiedzieć się cos ciekawego i napisac zeby każdego to zainteresowało. Z tego co tu zaobserwowałem, to forumowicze mieszkający w Warszawie, właśnie to oni wnoszą zawsze cos ciekawego do forum, jeśli chodzi o Warszawskie budowy. Jeśli chodzi o moja skromną osobe, jestem osobą która nie mieszka w Warszawie, i jeżeli coś wiem , to tylko wiem od Was. Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Din Sevenn

Za co twardy_piernik ma briga?


----------



## MajKeR_

newsted said:


> No wiadomo, zero prestiżu na wsi, dpfa nie można wyciąć. Jak żyć?


Nie pierwszy raz ten impertynent rżnie głupa, tylko ostatnio to ja dostałem briga, jak mu odpowiedziałem na jednakowym poziomie - dlatego teraz zgłaszam.


----------



## johny.f

Zgłaszasz post w temacie w którym narzekasz, że niektórymi samochodami nie można jeździć 220 km/h? :troll:


----------



## MajKeR_

Nie że nie można, tylko że się nie da :dunno:


----------



## Mario97

^^
Według mnie co niektórzy forumowicze tutaj są traktowani niesprawiedliwie. Nie wiem do końca czy tu chodzi o staż na forum czy o co innego, ja dostałem briga na 2tyg, niby za to że napisałem "odważnego posta", ale zanim go napisałem to dostałem riposte na mój komentarz.


----------



## Mario97

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=166665910&postcount=7207

Sorry za post pod postem,ale musiałem. Forumowicz Kedzior, pisze w moim kierunku aroganckie posty, nie na miejscu, chyba moge napisac swoja opinie na temat inwestycji.


----------



## radko1994

^^
Wygląda na słabą prowokację skierowaną w Twoją stronę. Na Twoim miejscu bym się nie przejmował, a już na pewno nie daj się sprowokować.


----------



## pedro_kosz

radko1994 said:


> ^^
> Wygląda na słabą prowokację skierowaną w Twoją stronę. Na Twoim miejscu bym się nie przejmował, a już na pewno nie daj się sprowokować.


A wystarczyło odpisać:

"_O ty niedobry, już Ci nie powiem jaki olej dobrać do Twoich czterech liter_*!"

*auto


----------



## redoxygene

Poprosiłbym o zwrócenie uwagi:



k% said:


> sirCoolek said:
> 
> 
> 
> A czemu akurat Chińczyków? My na osobę trujemy bardziej niż oni.
> 
> 
> 
> więc idź się połóż i umrzyj "osobo" przynajmniej się przysłużysz temu światu nad którym tak płaczesz.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tomeyk

@Jasq - miesiąc za ostatnią aktywność w krakowskim php.
Nie ma tu miejsca na narrację rodem z dorzeczy czy innych podobnych mediów.


----------



## rispetto

Mario97 said:


> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=166665910&postcount=7207
> 
> Sorry za post pod postem,ale musiałem. Forumowicz Kedzior, pisze w moim kierunku aroganckie posty, nie na miejscu, chyba moge napisac swoja opinie na temat inwestycji.


Coraz więcej wpisów w tym wątku można opatrzyć tak:


----------



## marcin.poznan

dzwigar: 1-miesięczny odpoczynek od forum za trolling w jednym z poznańskich wątków budowlanych...


----------



## Gatsby

Tomeyk said:


> @Jasq - miesiąc za ostatnią aktywność w krakowskim php.
> Nie ma tu miejsca na narrację rodem z dorzeczy czy innych podobnych mediów.


Jako że czasem zaglądam do "takich rzeczy", to za "Do Rzeczy" właściwie można by banować jak za samo bycie pisiorem. Prędzej "Sieci". Jest gradacja.


----------



## dkzg

Proszę co najmniej o usunięcie tej marnej prowokacji, jednak z przyjemnością zobaczyłbym większy wymiar kary



truhl said:


> Jak tam ruch lotniczy w ZIelonej Górze po objawieniu koronawirusa? Może teraz ludzie się przesiądą z autobusów na samoloty?


----------



## Exelcior

Zajrzyjcie tu i pokasujcie trochę postów, za dużo polityki a za mało merytoryki:
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1897310&page=18


----------



## SkidmoreOwingsMerill

OlekD said:


> Księga ma służyć do zawiadamiania moderatorów Forum Polskich Wieżowców o rzeczach, które was denerwują i gdzie moderator powinien interweniować, a także możecie tutaj przedstawiać własne idee dotyczące przyszłego wyglądu forum!!!!


Dokładnie!

*Moderatorzy zamiast moderować, to cenzurują treści !
:wave:*
Tym postem zwracam uwagę modom i nawołuję do moderowania a nie do usuwania kont, treści, nowych wątków różnych ludzi, którzy wstawiają tu dobrowolnie mnóstwo ciekawych treści i mają dużą ilość postów. W ten sposób wypaczacie przekaz tego forum FPW SSC. Tworzycie matrix a forum zdechnie z powodu kłamstwa i politycznej poprawności dla Platfolewactwa.


----------



## ps-man

SkidmoreOwingsMerill said:


> Dokładnie!
> 
> *Moderatorzy zamiast moderować, to cenzurują treści !
> :wave:*
> Tym postem zwracam uwagę modom i nawołuję do moderowania a nie do usuwania kont, treści, nowych wątków różnych ludzi, którzy wstawiają tu dobrowolnie mnóstwo ciekawych treści i mają dużą ilość postów. W ten sposób wypaczacie przekaz tego forum FPW SSC. Tworzycie matrix a forum zdechnie z powodu kłamstwa i politycznej poprawności dla Platfolewactwa.


*ŻEGNAM!*


----------



## Grvl

czyje to multikonto było?


----------



## ps-man

Ostatnio Skywalker ARCHITEKT.


----------



## marzec

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1071599&page=222

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=2027446&page=140

kolega "łodzianin" podsumowuje, może niech idzie trochę odpocząć...


----------



## michal90

Nie wiedziałem, że kiedykolwiek tutaj kogokolwiek zgłoszę, bo mimo ostrych dyskusji, które uwielbiam, nie obrażam się na nikogo, ale to jest chyba przesada, do tego w wydaniu tego użytkownika:



Tadek KRK said:


> Z jednej strony ludzi szkoda, z drugiej strony im więcej młodych mężczyzn umrze w krajach zacofanych tym lepiej, bo oni są źródłem zacofania i ciemnoty, ograniczania praw kobiet, kultywowania średniowiecznej tradycji czy umiłowania do przemocy i broni.
> 
> W takiej Europie poprawiło się, jak kupę chłopa wyrżnięto w czasie wojny światowej.


----------



## michal90

Tomeyk said:


> *Tadek KRK otrzymał ostrzeżenie.
> Następne takie teksty o pozytywach z wymierania grup ludzi, choćby i mieli poglądy których nie lubimy, będą kończyć się brigiem.*


Ja za zarzucenie innemu użytkownikowi, że chciałby czyjejś eksterminacji (moja nadinterpretacja) dostałem bodajże 3 miesiące - ostrzeżenie za taki tekst to efekt Twojej łagodności (a więc dajesz przyzwolenie na przeginanie pały), czy nie chcesz skrzywdzić kolegi z KRK ? Na tym forum latają bany za byle pierdoły, gdyby taki tekst rzucił ktoś pro-pis, to moderatorzy prawdopodobnie daliby bana dożywotniego. A tutaj ostrzeżonko :| Czyli wchodzimy w dyskusjach na nowy poziom i możemy wprost pisać z zadowoleniem o masowych śmierciach osób o innych poglądach, a najwyżej pójdzie ostrzeżenie ? Biorąc pod uwagę, że Tadek nie brał póki co udziału w jakichś większych skandalach, to miesięczny ban byłby adekwatny.


----------



## Tomeyk

Odpowiadając na Twoje pytanie z wątku o koronawirusie, które przeniosłem tutaj - informuję że tylko ostrzeżenie dlatego, że to jego pierwszy taki wyskok.


----------



## michal90

Czyli możemy przez jakiś czas udawać kogoś rozsądnego, żeby w chwili, gdy wychodzi kto jaki jest naprawdę, walnąć coś tak kompromitującego i żenującego ? 

Ludzie za pochwalanie pis dostają brigi i bany, a tutaj za radość z masowych pogromów ostrzeżenie - oj, nieładnie. Może powinien ten wpis ocenić moderator spoza Krakowa ?

Co do "pierwszy raz" - ja dostałem jakiś czas temu briga na tydzień za kompletną pierdołę, a na tydzień tylko dlatego, że ileś lat wstecz nałapałem ich dużo - więc pierdoła została "zmultiplikowana". A tutaj ratowanie użytkownika, który powinien dostać min. kilkumiesięcznego bana (o ile to się nie ociera o prokuraturę), bo wcześniej nie był problemowy ? Wszystko poniżej miesięcznego bana będzie tutaj śmieszne.


----------



## radko1994

Szczerze mówiąc nie wiem co się ostatnio z niektórymi osobami na tym forum stało. Parę dni temu post o tym, żeby w sytuacji awaryjnej nie leczyć więźniów, bo zdrowie i życie "zwykłego obywatela" jest więcej warte niż życie więźnia. Teraz spokojny i wyważony zazwyczaj Tadek KRK cieszy się ze śmierci młodych mężczyzn w "zacofanych krajach" (bardzo nieprecyzyjne i pojemne pojęcie). Ja rozumiem, że epidemia i panika, ale zachowajmy jakiś podstawowy poziom dyskusji. Epidemia się skończy, a my będziemy musieli dalej jakoś żyć. Czasem lepiej nic nie napisać niż potem się wstydzić tego co się napisało w emocjach i pośpiechu. Zwłaszcza, że wątek koronawirusowy leci do przodu jak szalony. Czytać się tego nie da, a co dopiero moderować. Dlatego sami autorzy postów mogliby się trochę hamować w swoich "literackich" zapędach.


----------



## ps-man

radko1994 said:


> Szczerze mówiąc nie wiem co się ostatnio z niektórymi osobami na tym forum stało.


Ujawnia się prawdziwa natura ludzka.


----------



## ArtiiP

radko1994 said:


> Teraz spokojny i wyważony zazwyczaj Tadek KRK cieszy się ze śmierci młodych mężczyzn w "zacofanych krajach"


a może to z odbiorcami jest problem, że widzą podkreślone? mimo, że to jak z puchatkowym miodkiem: im bardziej do środka zagląda, to tego miodku jeszcze bardziej nie widać?

/dobra, tekst jest i tak poza granicami dopuszczalnej dyskusji na forum/

michał90: serio, ale serio, gdzie Twój rigcz?


----------



## Boro

Wnoszę o tygodniowego briga na uspokojenie dla k% za nakręcanie atmosfery, sianie paniki i wypisywanie różnych bzdur głównie w wątku o covid. Od razu powiem, ze uważam go za wartościowego użytkownika, ale tym razem tygodniowa kwarantanna może być wskazana :troll:


----------



## skejl

IMHO łagodne potraktowanie Tadka jest okej. (Nie bronię w tym miejscu jego wpisu, zresztą tego się nie da bronić). Natomiast stałym problemem jest brak przejrzystości przy rozdawaniu najcięższych sankcji.


----------



## Exelcior

Nie żebym był zwolennikiem banowania ale Tadeusz odleciał więc kwarantanna na otrzeźwienie by mu się przydała. Jak ktoś przesadza z C2H5OH to potem takie bzdety pisze hno:


----------



## notdot

ja to tylko tutaj zostawię do rozwagi przez modów



matfiz1 said:


> Jest jeden pozytyw tego całego syfu zwanego koronawirusem. Mianowicie (z własnego podwórka) wreszcie zaczęli kurwa MYĆ RĘCE *pieprzone wschodnioeuropejskie brudasy*


----------



## ps-man

^^
Wolałbym określenie _centralnoeuropejskie_. :troll:


----------



## Eurotram

notdot said:


> ja to tylko tutaj zostawię do rozwagi przez modów


Mocno ujęte,ale tekst w sumie słuszny; tym bardziej słuszny,że dziś zatrzymałem się na MOPie na autostradzie i jedyny korzystający czasowo chwilę po mnie jakoś mimo koronawirusa nie zadał sobie trudu umycia łap. Dlatego post matfiza zakwalifikowałbym raczej jako słuszne uniesienie niż skłonność do wulgaryzmów.


----------



## skejl

Tylko wiesz, mycie rąk jest ważne, ale w tym poście było trochę pogardy i uprzedzeń — i o to Notdotowi chodziło. A w kwestii faktów, to w zasadzie cała Europa ma podobny problem, o ile Gallup jest wiarygodny: https://www.medonet.pl/koronawirus/...skorzystaniu-z-toalety-,artykul,80547076.html.


----------



## jacekq

^^ Dlaczego uprzedzeń? Jeśli ktoś zaczął dopiero teraz myć ręce po wyjściu z toalety i w ogóle, to tekst jest do niego i niespecjalnie powinien mieć pretensje. Jeśli ktoś je mył wcześniej, to nawet jeśli jest wschodnioeuropejski (czy tam centralno-) całe określenie nie jest kierowane do niego. Niech każdy więc spojrzy na siebie i ewentualnie zaczerwieni się ze wstydu, a nie z gniewu.


----------



## notdot

ale jednak stwierdzenie


> pieprzone wschodnioeuropejskie brudasy


jest mocno obraźliwe czy się tam myją czy nie
tym bardziej, że ludzie dostają brigi czy bany za łagodniejsze wypowiedz


----------



## Zyzio

ja tam sie myję, to mnie to nie dotyczy.
jak Cie to obraziło.... to może powinieneś zacząć się myć? :troll:

Sorry, robicie burze w szklance wody, może to nie było "eleganckie", ale pietnuje zachowanie nie określonych grup ludzi ze względu na pochodzenie/rasę, wyznanie religijne czy orientację - ale ze względu na brak higieny.... które to zachowanie może zagrozić reszcie populacji.


----------



## notdot

Zyzio said:


> jak Cie to obraziło.... to może powinieneś zacząć się myć? :troll:


wiem że troll face ale chyba trochę przesadziłeś hno:
nie jestem jakimś przewrażliwionym gościem i wiem, że z czystością w niektórych regionach Azji jest słabo, ale nie trzeba tego od razu ubierać w słowa


> pieprzone brudasy


zresztą poddałem pod rozwagę modom, skoro ci uznali, że ok, to zakończmy temat


----------



## Rafadan

> pieprzone wschodnioeuropejskie brudasy





Zyzio said:


> ja tam sie myję, to mnie to nie dotyczy.
> jak Cie to obraziło.... to może powinieneś zacząć się myć? :troll:
> 
> Sorry, robicie burze w szklance wody, może to nie było "eleganckie", ale pietnuje zachowanie nie określonych grup ludzi ze względu na pochodzenie/rasę, wyznanie religijne czy orientację - ale ze względu na brak higieny.... które to zachowanie może zagrozić reszcie populacji.


A czy pisanie o "pieprzonych bliskowschodnich brudasach" w wątku imigracyjnym również jest dopuszczalne? Pisząc, rzecz jasna, jedynie o braku higieny pewnej grupy - bez względu na pochodzenie/rasę/wyznanie/orientację.


----------



## Buster90

> A czy pisanie o "pieprzonych bliskowschodnich brudasach" w wątku imigracyjnym również jest dopuszczalne?


Liczy się kontekst. Brudas w wątku o COVID to w domyśle osoba która nie dba o higienę. Brudas w wątku imigracyjnym to niekulturalne określenie imigrantów


----------



## Maciek97

Buster90 said:


> Liczy się kontekst. Brudas w wątku o COVID to w domyśle osoba która nie dba o higienę. Brudas w wątku imigracyjnym to niekulturalne określenie imigrantów


Acha, czyli można np w wątku o Covidzie pisać o "pieprzonych poznańskich brudasach" mając oczywiście na myśli tych co się nie myją.


----------



## JGambolputty

Można pisać o pieprzonych łódzkich brudasach, które nareszcie zaczęły się myć. Skończcie te swoje żale.


----------



## ps-man

Buster90 said:


> Liczy się kontekst. Brudas w wątku o COVID to w domyśle osoba która nie dba o higienę. Brudas w wątku imigracyjnym to niekulturalne określenie imigrantów


Ja też jestem pieprzonym wschodnioeuropejskim centralnoeuropejskim (matfiz jest z Lublina, więc rozumiem, ale ja wolę tak :crazy brudasem, nawet jeśli nim faktycznie nie jestem.  Wszyscy nimi jesteśmy.


----------



## Buster90

To się urwa myjcie :troll:


----------



## drugastrona

Ale wszyscy się obrażalscy zrobili ostatnio. Wyluzujcie, i tak wszyscy umrzemy. Jak nie na koronę, to na coś innego. Albo ze starości. Życie przecieka przez palce na takie bezsensownie kłótnie, bo tutaj ktoś powiedział brudas, tam ktoś się cieszy z nieszczęścia innego, gdzie indziej krucjata lgbt w wątku religijnym. To tylko forum, i tak nikt nie ma na nic wpływu, wielka polityka i gospodarka kręci się sama bez naszego udziału (z drobnymi wyjątkami).


----------



## notdot

drugastrona said:


> Ale wszyscy się obrażalscy zrobili ostatnio. Wyluzujcie, i tak wszyscy umrzemy.


ok, czyli od dzisiaj mogę obrażać kogo chcę, bo wszyscy umrzemy?


----------



## drugastrona

^^ Ja może jestem wyjątkiem, ale ani nie mam potrzeby obrażania nikogo, ani nie przejmuję się słowami innych. Słowa to tylko słowa, powiedzieć można wszystko, a kluczowe są czyny. Jak dla mnie to sobie obrażaj na zdrowie, to nie ma żadnego wpływu na nic i na nikogo. Natomiast na forum jest jakiś regulamin i zawsze trzeba się do niego stosować. Moim zdaniem, jeżeli ktoś nie atakuje personalnie konkretnego użytkownika, to nie ma co robić afery, ale podejrzewam, że jestem w mniejszości. Jak pisałem - życie przecieka przez palce, kiedy obrażamy kogoś i obrażamy się. Szkoda na to czasu, lepiej zająć się sobą i olać ciepłym moczem (jak się mówiło w moim dzieciństwie).


----------



## notdot

drugastrona said:


> Natomiast na forum jest jakiś regulamin i zawsze trzeba się do niego stosować.


i dlatego poddałem wniosek pod decyzję modów


----------



## Wątek Militarny

michal90 said:


> Nie wiedziałem, że kiedykolwiek tutaj kogokolwiek zgłoszę, bo mimo ostrych dyskusji, które uwielbiam, nie obrażam się na nikogo, ale to jest chyba przesada, do tego w wydaniu tego użytkownika:


Nie wiedziałeś, że kiedykolwiek kogoś zgłosisz? Przecież dopiero co na mnie nakablowałeś, że nazwałem cię pajacem (bo w moim rozumieniu prowokatorsko pajacowałeś) w PHP, gdzie zawsze były luźniejsze standardy za co dostałem 2 miesiące. A że nie było wg ciebie dostatecznie szybkiej reakcji to zrobiłeś rozpaczliwy wpis, że przyzwolenie na słowo pajac to przyzwolenie na:



> - debilu
> - kretynie
> - pojebie
> - popierdółko
> - niedojebku
> - idioto
> - sukinsynie
> - sukinkocie
> - sukinkocie Balbino


Mimo, że sam wcześniej nazwałeś stereotypowego przedstawiciela pewnego zawodu "nażelowanym pajacem". Co śmieszniejsze później poleciały "pajace" w księdze zarówno w kierunku innego użytkownika (co dostał tydzień briga) i prezydenta bez żadnych konsekwencji. Ten pierwszy przypadek jest ciekawy. Bo skoro można bez konsekwencji nazwać pajacem kogoś kto się tak zachowuje i dostaje briga to co z osobą, która jak później przeczytałem dostała już 18 brigów? 

Teraz próbujesz napuścić na Tadka KrK modów zgrywając podobnie śliskie niewiniątko i pewnie moderator Asinus się na to nabierze i mnie zbanuje za wypowiedzenie mojego zdania, ale jeżeli istnieje jakakolwiek sprawiedliwość to ciebie należy odesłać wielomiesięcznego bana za ciągłe agresywne prowokacje i bieganie do moderacji a nuż się da kogoś usadzić i połechtać własne ego.


----------



## Exelcior

@ps-man
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/member.php?u=1126891 - multikonciarz z łódzkiego podforum. Choć pisze do rzeczy, miał tu już konto.


----------



## Hipolit

Hipolit said:


> Czy można się dowiedzieć kto i czemu "odznaczył" Kolegę Eurotram?


Dwadzieścia godzin od pytania minęło... Czyżby powody ukarania Kolegi Eurotram były tajne?


----------



## 625

marcin954 said:


> Czy brigi są przydzielane za widzimisie "pana" administratora?
> 
> Dzisiaj dostałem taką oto odpowiedź na posta:
> 
> 
> 
> W temacie: [Ekologia] Zmiany klimatyczne - globalne ocieplenie [denializm naukowy = brig]
> 
> Rozumiem, że "pan" administrator "625" za mną mnie przepada, ma prawo i nic mi do tego. Nie rozumiem jednak jego przekonania, iż jest jedynym posiadającym wszechwiedzę i znającym prawdę (objawioną?) Nie widzę, też abym podawał tam jakieś fałszywe informacje, propagował denializm naukowy itp.
> 
> Za co w końcu jest brig? Za łamanie regulaminu itp., czy za to, że jakiś mod/admin kogoś tam sobie nie lubi?


A czytałeś tytuł wątku, który przytaczasz? Wrzucasz kłamstwa i jeszcze pytasz, czy admin może dostać briga za pilnowanie porządku?


----------



## marcin954

625 said:


> A czytałeś tytuł wątku, który przytaczasz? Wrzucasz kłamstwa i jeszcze pytasz, czy admin może dostać briga za pilnowanie porządku?


Podaj jakie kłamstwa tam zamieściłem, chętnie się dowiem. 

Mam takie wrażenie, że nie odróżniasz kłamstwa od opinii czy poglądu. Mam też wrażenie, iż niedokładnie czytasz co cytujesz - nigdzie nie pisałem o brigu dla admina (przeczytaj jeszcze raz ostatnie zdanie). Przeinaczasz celowo czy z nieuwagi?

I co to za pogróżki? Nie jestem twoim podnóżkiem czy kimkolwiek komu możesz się odgrażać, grozić itp.


----------



## 625

marcin954 said:


> Podaj jakie kłamstwa tam zamieściłem, chętnie się dowiem.


Masz ostatnie ostrzeżenie. Pytałem we właściwym wątku, tu jest wątek od dyskusji o brigach i banach, nie organizacji pracy, czy ekologii. Nie przenoś tu innych tematów.


----------



## marcin954

625 said:


> Masz ostatnie ostrzeżenie. Pytałem we właściwym wątku, tu jest wątek od dyskusji o brigach i banach, nie organizacji pracy, czy ekologii. Nie przenoś tu innych tematów.


Brak ci odwagi aby przyznać, że się zaplątałeś i zamiast nie odpowiadać to wyskakujesz z jakimiś ostrzeżeniami? Co to obóz dla niegrzecznych dzieci? 

Powiedz o co ci chodzi, bo mam wrażenie, że masz problem do mnie a nie do tego co piszę. Brig jest za łamanie regulaminu a nie za poglądy, a na pytania odpowiadać nie muszę i nie muszę też ich zauważać, szczególnie jak owe pytania nie dotyczą konkretnego zagadnienia,w tym przypadku tematu [Ekologia] Zmiany klimatyczne - globalne ocieplenie [denializm naukowy = brig]

Które z twoich pytań dotyczyło tego tematu? 
to:


625 said:


> Masz jakieś dowody, czy tylko Ci się wydaje?


Czy może może to drugie? 


625 said:


> Przecież to kłamstwo. Kolejny raz pytam o źródła Twoich danych, za 3 razem za fejki będzie brig.


Rozróżniaj też kłamstwo od fejka, bo tu też masz problem.

Czy napisałeś zdanie aby wrócić do tematu? 

Nie, bo łatwiej pozgrywać wielkiego bola i postraszyć brigiem, pokazać piąchę swej władzy.

Nie odgrywaj wielkiego władcy, pana życia i śmierci whatever, bo ani na mnie ani na nikim innym nie robi to wrażenia. 

I żeby dać briga to musi być złamany regulamin a nie chciejstwo kogoś z administracji.

Aha i skoro nie otrzymałeś odpowiedzi to zadaj sobie pytanie dlaczego. Jestes też jedynym, który ma takie problemy.


----------



## Polopiryn

xD
Przepraszam, ale to jest jakiś "brat" markusa?

Chłopie jak krowie na rowie, prowadziłeś offtop w wątku klimatycznym dodatkowo stawiając daleko idące tezy tzw. instytutu wujka z reichu(Czyli dane wyssana z palca, ale w twoim mniemaniu prawdziwe), na których poparcie nie miałeś żadnego dowodu, znaczy nie udowodniłeś. @625 zwraca Ci uwagę, a ty reagujesz na niego agresją.



marcin954 said:


> To jakaś bajka, że matki chcą pracować z domu mając małe dziecko, nawet takie w wieku przedszkolnym, pierwszy raz słyszę.





marcin954 said:


> Po tej drace z koronawirusem w każdym korpo i nie tylko w korpo ludzie będą mieli do odsiedzenia mnóstwo nadgodzin, bo wydajność pracy zdalnej jest znacznie niższa.





marcin954 said:


> A to już inna sprawa, zawsze tak jest, że socjal opłacają ci, którzy zarabiają nieco lepiej aniżeli jego beneficjenci.


Pierwsza wypowiedź to twoja obserwacja, reszta nią nie jest.


----------



## bartek76

Jak długi ban dla Marcina?


----------



## Din Sevenn

Ktoś mu na konto się wkradł? Zawsze pisał ciekawie i na temat, przynajmniej z tego, co udało mi się przeczytać.


> Jak długi ban dla Marcina?


----------



## ps-man

bartek76 said:


> Jak długi ban dla Marcina?


Miesiąc.


----------



## yascoos

Din Sevenn said:


> Ktoś mu na konto się wkradł? Zawsze pisał ciekawie i na temat, przynajmniej z tego, co udało mi się przeczytać.





ps-man said:


> Miesiąc.


Ech, który to już raz widzę tutaj jak wyrzuca się lub przynajmniej zniechęca do pisania wartościowego użytkownika, do tego metodami żywcem wyjętymi z ruskiej części forum. Admini i moderatorzy powinni udać się na lekcję języka polskiego pisanego, gdzie nauczą się jak formuować swoje wypowiedzi, aby w codrugim zdaniu nie epatować brakiem szacunku lub wręcz pogardą dla innych użytkowników.


----------



## Hipolit

Hipolit said:


> Dwadzieścia godzin od pytania minęło... Czyżby powody ukarania Kolegi Eurotram były tajne?


Kolejne dwadzieścia godzin minęło, a ja (i zapewne jeszcze kilku kolegów) w dalszym ciągu nie wiem, kto i dlaczego ukarał Kolegę Eurotram?
Czyżby ktoś, kto to zrobił przestał udzielać się na Forum? Czy może czegoś mu brakuje..?


----------



## dkzg

Eurotram dostał chyba bana przed migracją i wyglądało to tak jak by po migracji ban się skasował.


----------



## Hipolit

dkzg said:


> Eurotram dostał chyba bana przed migracją i wyglądało to tak jak by po migracji ban się skasował.


No właśnie nie skasował się, bo obowiązuje - patrz fot. poniżej, a wg statystyki Forum ostatnia wypowiedź Kolegi Eurotrama jest sprzed dwóch dni.


----------



## ps-man

dkzg said:


> Eurotram dostał chyba bana przed migracją i wyglądało to tak jak by po migracji ban się skasował.


Dostał go po migracji. Też chciałbym znać przyczynę bana.

Natomiast sama migracja rzeczywiście może wpłynąć na nieprawidłowości w działaniu banów, np. może się zdarzyć, że po upływie okresu, na jaki ban został ustalony, status takiego użytkownika się nie zmienia i pozostaje "banned".


----------



## Din Sevenn

Proszę o wyrozumiałość dla moderatorów, mają pewnie trochę roboty przy okazji transmigracji Forum.


----------



## skejl

W ogóle jak teraz jest z banami? Kiedyś były brigi i bany, a teraz chyba tylko bany? A może jednak jest jakaś gradacja?


----------



## ps-man

skejl said:


> W ogóle jak teraz jest z banami? Kiedyś były brigi i bany, a teraz chyba tylko bany? A może jednak jest jakaś gradacja?


Są ostrzeżenia - warny - oraz bany. Ostrzeżenia mogą mieć teraz publiczny charakter (jest taka opcja). Niestety (a raczej stety), nie jestem w pozycji osoby zbanowanej, więc nie jestem pewien, czy aktualny ban odpowiada dawnemu brigowi, czy banowi - dot. kwestii porozumiewania się przez PM czy przeglądania forum.


----------



## notdot

a to się jakoś różniło? LOL nie wiedziałem, myślałem, że to różna nazwa na to samo


----------



## 625

Bany, które miały się zakończyć podczas procedury zmiany forum są niewidoczne dla systemu. Poprosiłem o naprawienie tego błędu, nie można ich póki co zdjąć.


----------



## ps-man

notdot said:


> a to się jakoś różniło? LOL nie wiedziałem, myślałem, że to różna nazwa na to samo


Ban był istotną blokadą dostępu do forum. Przy brigu można było np. wysyłać PM. 

W vBulletinie brigowanie czy banowanie to była mordęga, bo powinno się robić kilka czynności w różnych miejscach. Do tego dochodziły ostrzeżenia, które jako jedyne działały z poziomu profilu użytkownika, który otrzymywał karę, ale tylko dlatego ostrzeżenie nie wywoływało żadnych skutków, a było jedynie oznaczane "żółtą kartką" (także przy poście, jeśli ostrzeżenie dotyczyło konkretnego postu, a nie miało charakteru ogólnego, "profilowego") i "wpisem" do ewidencji kar dostępnej w profilu usera. 

Brigi i bany też powinny być odnotowywane w profilu użytkownika, ale różnie z tym bywało (bo to dodatkowa robota), a w przypadku banów dożywotnich nie za bardzo miało sens. Poza tym w teorii kara nakładana na użytkownika za pośrednictwem narzędzi wyświetlanych moderatorom w profilu w teorii powinna działać bez żadnych dalszych czynności. Przy ustalaniu wartości przewinienia, po uzyskaniu określonych progów, ukarany brigiem użytkownik powinien otrzymać automatyczny ban na przynajmniej część okresu kary. Tyle teorii, bo w praktyce dawniej przy nicku usera ukazywał się status _in the brig_, ale nigdy _banned_, a taki użytkownik dalej mógł pisać na forum. Później - aż do końca - nawet informacja o brigu przestała się pojawiać, a wpisy w profilu usera miały już tylko charakter ewidencyjny. Jedyne skuteczne narzędzie do brigów i banów było w panelu kontrolnym forum, które nie było skorelowane z narzędziami dostępnymi z poziomu profilu użytkownika - nie zawsze pokrywały się np. długości kar. Ponadto przy następującej sekwencji: ustalenie bana w panelu kontrolnym, a następnie odnotowanie tego faktu w profilu użytkownika, ban automatycznie zamieniał się w briga... 😛 A ponieważ zwykle tej sekwencji się trzymałem, dochodziła mi jeszcze jedna wizyta w panelu kontrolnym, by ponownie ustawić bana. 

W nowej odsłonie to wszystko jest uproszczone i, jak widać, dotyczy to także katalogu kar. Nie wszystko może jeszcze działać, jak należy. Warto też wspomnieć, że przy usuwaniu postów otrzymaliśmy opcję informowania autora o przyczynach usunięcia postu, co nie oznacza, że będzie ona zawsze wykorzystywana.


----------



## ggawron1

Panowie (i Panie )

rzadko korzystam z forum i nie wiem gdzie się udać - może Wy pomożecie.
Mianowicie po jakimś miesiącu nie-korzystania wchodząc na podlinkowane strony mam bana.

Zupełnie nie wiem za co (mało piszę więc być może za grzech zaniechania), ale przede wszystkim nie wiem jak się tego tałatajstwa pozbyć.

Dobra rada mile widziana.

Dzięki!
Grzesiek


----------



## Polopiryn

Tylko, że follow jest odpowiednik poprzedniej subskrypcji danego tematu. Ten pokazany przycisk daje Ci możliwość rezygnacji z followowania danego tematu. Tutaj raczej nikt nie nakłada banów za 4 posty, chyba że multi konto lub naprawdę coś przeskrobałeś.

Gdybyś miał bana, ban jest na konto nie na wątek, więc nie mógłbyś nigdzie napisać, a napisałeś ^.-


----------



## ggawron1

faktycznie 

Dzięki!
Zmiana przeglądarki na Chrome pomogła 

Bo za cholerę nie wiem jak się tego pozbyć z IE 9 

Niemniej jednak wolałem stary wygląd forum, nowy jest .... nowy. 

Pozdrawiam,
Grzesiek


----------



## Din Sevenn

ps-man said:


> Są ostrzeżenia - warny - oraz bany. Ostrzeżenia mogą mieć teraz publiczny charakter (jest taka opcja). Niestety (a raczej stety), nie jestem w pozycji osoby zbanowanej, więc nie jestem pewien, czy aktualny ban odpowiada dawnemu brigowi, czy banowi - dot. kwestii porozumiewania się przez PM czy przeglądania forum.


To chyba zmiana na lepsze - w każdym razie, na większości forów jest takie rozwiązanie.
Dotychczasowe nie było złe, ale... Różnica między banem a brigiem jest niewielka - jak między autostradą a ekspresówką. A warn to taka droga klasy GP


----------



## Hipolit

Trzeci dzień, jak zadałem pytanie, kto i czemu ukarał Kolegę Eurotram. Trzeci dzień Jewo Wielicziestwo N/n Moderator nie ma czasu odpowiedzieć? Jest nieobecny ciałem, czy duchem? Bo nie sądzę, by lekceważył użytkowników i innych Moderatorów tego Forum?


----------



## darols

Hipolit said:


> Trzeci dzień, jak zadałem pytanie, kto i czemu ukarał Kolegę Eurotram. Trzeci dzień Jewo Wielicziestwo N/n Moderator nie ma czasu odpowiedzieć? Jest nieobecny ciałem, czy duchem? Bo nie sądzę, by lekceważył użytkowników i innych Moderatorów tego Forum?


Może zarobił "za granicą", bo polscy modowie dotychczas się przyznawali.


----------



## Hipolit

darols said:


> Może zarobił "za granicą", bo polscy modowie dotychczas się przyznawali.


W każdym razie dziwne i niemiłe.


----------



## skejl

darols said:


> Może zarobił "za granicą", bo polscy modowie dotychczas się przyznawali.


No to mamy odmienne doświadczenia.

PS Co z @Jasq? Miesiąc już minął, nawet jeśli liczyć 31 dni.


----------



## Hipolit

skejl said:


> No to mamy odmienne doświadczenia.


No nie żartuj! Sugerujesz, że wśród Prześwietnych Modów Naszego Jakże Wspaniałego Forum, skryły się osoby pozbawione odrobiny osobistej odwagi?


----------



## darols

skejl said:


> No to mamy odmienne doświadczenia.
> 
> PS Co z @Jasq? Miesiąc już minął, nawet jeśli liczyć 31 dni.


Fakt, nie wszyscy przyznawali się zawsze ale pamiętam takie przypadki, że jak się nie przyznawał osobiście dawca bana, to pojawiały się informację od innych modów o tym kto dał a czasami i za co. A tutaj nie wiadomo kto dał i za co dał.


----------



## skejl

Ja pamiętam też kilka innych przypadków z ostatnich paru miesięcy.


----------



## 625

Odbanowałem Eurotrama, skoro nie ma uzasadnienia.


----------



## notdot

Gdzieś tu czytałem wpis jednego z modów, że bany mogą się źle zliczać na nowym silniku, więc może ktoś nie ma bana a nadal na nim jest
Dlatego @625 prośba o odbanowanie kolegi @Jasq, bo faktycznie termin już upłynął


----------



## Hipolit

625 said:


> Odbanowałem Eurotrama, skoro nie ma uzasadnienia.


Tak po ludzku - dziękuję.


----------



## SebaD86

A ja mam takie pytanie - czy przy usuwaniu postów, *mogłaby być informacja / powiadomienie* - hej, twój post został usunięty, bo... 

Bo przeglądam forum, gdzie napisałem jakąś odpowiedź i nie wiem czy to nie ta strona, czy ktoś mi wywalił post, czy ktoś wywalił post, a mój był odpowiedzią na wywalony i stał się zbędny... no nie wiem, jakoś nieczytelnie się robi. Usuwanie postów jest ok, ale skoro nie ma wyjaśnienia, to ktoś może popełniać ten sam błąd (merytorycznie czy też inaczej) i jego posty będą wywalane, aż doczeka się bana. To chyba nie tak ma działać?


----------



## ps-man

SebaD86 said:


> A ja mam takie pytanie - czy przy usuwaniu postów, *mogłaby być informacja / powiadomienie* - hej, twój post został usunięty, bo...
> 
> Bo przeglądam forum, gdzie napisałem jakąś odpowiedź i nie wiem czy to nie ta strona, czy ktoś mi wywalił post, czy ktoś wywalił post, a mój był odpowiedzią na wywalony i stał się zbędny... no nie wiem, jakoś nieczytelnie się robi. Usuwanie postów jest ok, ale skoro nie ma wyjaśnienia, to ktoś może popełniać ten sam błąd (merytorycznie czy też inaczej) i jego posty będą wywalane, aż doczeka się bana. To chyba nie tak ma działać?


Mogłaby być, ale nie zawsze będzie.

Sygnalizuję tylko, że jest taka możliwość i sam parę razy z niej skorzystałem przy usuwaniu postów.


----------



## Eurotram

625 said:


> Odbanowałem Eurotrama, skoro nie ma uzasadnienia.





Hipolit said:


> Tak po ludzku - dziękuję.


Jak też (tak po ludzku) dziękuję 625.

Szczególnie dziękuję Hipolitowi,który konsekwentnie nie pozwalał mnie zamieść pod dywan (czy w gorsze miejsce); dziękuję też innym,którzy drążyli (jak ps-man czy darols),a także tym którzy wymownie lajkowali "drążące" posty,zwiększając tym samym nacisk na udzielenie odpowiedzi.

Nie zmienia to faktu,że jakiś moderator (któremu zabrakło odwagi by uzasadnić decyzję na forum ogólnym) "przykroił" mnie na 5 dni (docelowo próbował na dwakroć dłużej); dodam,że moderator bez wątpienia polski (czego dowodzi jedyny ślad po nim w postaci jednego,jedynego wyrazu... zdecydowanie POLSKIEGO wyrazu). Co ciekawe,w nowej wersji znikła rubryka "Infractions",czyli nawet po odbanowaniu nie mogę sprawdzić komu to zawdzięczam (to tak informacyjnie; ps-man pewnie chętnie odnotuje tę różnicę między starą i nową wersją.
Tak więc dziękuję 625,dziękuję wszystkim którzy o mnie nie zapomnieli (z Hipolitem na czele),ale jakiś niesmak pozostał...


----------



## 625

Tak, niesmak pozostał. Po Twoim zachowaniu. Więc proponuję ograniczyć wylewanie żółci.


----------



## Harpoon87

Ja w tej kwestii... dostałem kosę do 29.03.2020 (borkosiu). próbowałem się zalogować na swoje konto i nadal nie działa. Czy coś się wyjaśniło w tej sprawie? Zależy mi na odzyskaniu konta, bo prowadziłem je od 2007...


----------



## 625

Harpoon87 said:


> Ja w tej kwestii... dostałem kosę do 29.03.2020 (borkosiu). próbowałem się zalogować na swoje konto i nadal nie działa. Czy coś się wyjaśniło w tej sprawie? Zależy mi na odzyskaniu konta, bo prowadziłem je od 2007...


^^
To muszą naprawić admini serwera. Poczekaj.


----------



## Zyzio

ej no, on sie tylko spytał... wróć go pls... można by się nieco pobawić - w te smutne dni #zostańwdomu


----------



## Wilku88

ps-man said:


> Skoro tak chcesz się bawić, Arkacie znany bardziej jako Atrem, otrzymujesz bana na oba konta.
> 
> A można było grzeczniej i prawdopodobnie skończyłoby się bez bana.


O proszę, stary znajomy Atrem. To nie pierwszy jego wyskok, napsuł nam trochę krwi w wątku KDP i apelowałem wtedy, by jakoś go zdyscyplinować.



Wilku88 said:


> Czy ten czlowiek zostanie stad w koncu wyrzucony za trollowanie, antagonizujace posty i zwyczajne ignorowanie racjonalnych argumentow? Z kazda iteracja, gdy tu wraca, poczyna sobie coraz smielej, jak widac w cytacie, bo widzi, ze jest bezkarny.
> 
> Mi tez sie zdarzylo byc kontrowersyjnym w postach, ale moje takie posty pod prad w Carmageddonie wycinales Michal. A tutaj jest problem z zakazem na jeden watek. Czy moge z tym isc do ksiegi, zeby jakis inny mod sie temu jeszcze przyjrzal?
> 
> Kto sie ze mna zgadza, prosze lajk, moze jestem w swoim pogladzie osamotniony, to wtedy ok, odpuszcze i przestane protestowac. Ale jesli nie i jest nas wiecej, to prosze o poparcie, niech to bedzie maly plebiscyt spolecznosci watkowej.
> PS. Zrzut ekranu juz zrobilem wiec wyciecie mnie cichaczem tematu nie zalatwi.


----------



## ps-man

^^
Był ostatnio na banie, który mu wlepiłem. Prawdopodobnie skończył się i pewnie nie mógł pisać z tamtego konta. Tego mogę się tylko domyślać. Niestety, wolał na dzień dobry potrollować z drugiego konta, więc nie będę już dociekał co kryło się za tą prowokacją - ten przypadek nie rokował nadziei na przyszłość.


----------



## skejl

Czyli wygląda na to, że nie mógł wrócić mimo końca bana? O „nadziejach na przyszłość” się nie wypowiem, ale nazwanie go do multikonciarzem było jednak trochę na wyrost, powód do frustracji też miał.


----------



## el nino

Arkat said:


> W jaki sposób można pozbawić osobę "625" funkcji administratora? Czy mam iść do sądu powszechnego czy inaczej da się to załatwić?


----------



## borkosiu

skejl said:


> Skomentuję to tak: Kto się zgłosił w którymś z wątków międzynarodowych, najlepiej w tym wyżej wskazanym przeze mnie, ten dawno został odbanowany. W tym Jasq i Borkosiu, których ja tam zgłosiłem, wskutek czego UNIT-er przesłał sprawę dalej do VS.


Podziękował, wszystko hula i buczy, zdecydowanie daruję już sobie światopoglądowe dyskusje na forum, za bardzo cenię je za merytoryczność w kwestiach szerokopojętej architektury i infrastruktury.


----------



## Marynata

Cóż, Forum uczy, bawi, wychowuje...

A tu powinien być troll


----------



## NurEinPost

Moje konto: Niebałhaus, zostało dziś zbanowane.
Wątek stresujący bo o covid - rozumiem.
"Bany uznaniowe i potem mi nie płakać" gdzieś widziałem w tytule jakiegoś innego wątku - rozumiem, whatever, nigdy więcej polityki, nie po to tu się rejestrowałem.

Problem mam bardziej techniczny. Nigdy nie zostałem na żadnym forum zbanowany, nigdy ani tu ani na innych forach nie dostawałem nawet ostrzeżenia, więc nie wiem jak to tam się odbywa. Ale spodziewałbym się jakiegoś maila, tudzież info w panelu co i jak, odnośnie jakiego posta, treści, do kiedy itd. Niedawno forum przeniosło się na nowy silnik i jeśli ktoś nie wie jak to wygląda z mojej perspektywy to objaśniam. Wyskakuje baner "banned for kłamstwa, fakenews" i nic więcej nie da się zrobić, nawet wylogować. Kropka nad awatarem i firefox pokazuje że są 4 wiadomości/alerty ale nie mogę ich przeczytać. To tak ma być ? Mam sprawdzić za 24h czy kiedy ?


----------



## Eurotram

NurEinPost said:


> Moje konto: Niebałhaus, zostało dziś zbanowane.
> Wątek stresujący bo o covid - rozumiem.
> "Bany uznaniowe i potem mi nie płakać" gdzieś widziałem w tytule jakiegoś innego wątku - rozumiem, whatever, nigdy więcej polityki, nie po to tu się rejestrowałem.
> 
> Problem mam bardziej techniczny. Nigdy nie zostałem na żadnym forum zbanowany, nigdy ani tu ani na innych forach nie dostawałem nawet ostrzeżenia, więc nie wiem jak to tam się odbywa. Ale spodziewałbym się jakiegoś maila, tudzież info w panelu co i jak, odnośnie jakiego posta, treści, do kiedy itd. Niedawno forum przeniosło się na nowy silnik i jeśli ktoś nie wie jak to wygląda z mojej perspektywy to objaśniam. Wyskakuje baner "banned for kłamstwa, fakenews" i nic więcej nie da się zrobić, nawet wylogować. Kropka nad awatarem i firefox pokazuje że są 4 wiadomości/alerty ale nie mogę ich przeczytać. To tak ma być ? Mam sprawdzić za 24h czy kiedy ?


Te cztery alerty to pewnie lajki,które dostałeś za posta/posty. Czym są te alerty, to dowiesz się dopiero po upływie okresu bana (okres wyskakuje Ci od razu jak się zalogujesz); autora bana nie poznasz oficjalnie nigdy (dali tu modom anonimowość),ale już uzasadnienie i wątek w którym do tego doszło pozwala na 90% wytypować "sprawcę".


----------



## 625

NurEinPost said:


> Wyskakuje baner "banned for kłamstwa, fakenews" i nic więcej nie da się zrobić, nawet wylogować. Kropka nad awatarem i firefox pokazuje że są 4 wiadomości/alerty ale nie mogę ich przeczytać. To tak ma być ? Mam sprawdzić za 24h czy kiedy ?


Masz bana za fakenewsy, dożywotnio.


----------



## Buster90

A teraz jeszcze za multikonto


----------



## Wilku88

Kto to był?


----------



## skejl

Ten przypadek tydzień temu? @Niebałhaus, przecież się przedstawił. Wszedł tutaj dowiedzieć się o szczegóły bana.


----------



## Wilku88

Faktycznie, nie doczytałem.


----------



## toonczyk

Poproszę o upomnienie eks-moderatora, żeby swoje ksenofobiczne wynurzenia zachował dla siebie:


k% said:


> jakoś nie wierzę ruskim nazwom i nazwiskom
> 
> genetycznie


----------



## Lombat

Proszę o przyjrzenie się temu użytkownikowi, zarejestrował się przed chwilą i w 15 minut napisał 11 postów po losowych wątkach, polskojęzycznych, anglojęzycznych i pisanych cyrylicą.
3 posty(tyle sprawdziłem) to fragmenty poprzednich postów innych użytkowników z tej samej lub poprzednich 2 stron.








SkyscraperCity







www.skyscrapercity.com





EDIT: nevermind, już usunięty. Chyba z automatu.


----------



## Tomczyna

Może ktoś sprawdzić, czy niejaki Rouble to nie katowicer aka gylynder, znany ksenofob z Nikiszowca?


----------



## bartek76

Za co marcin954 ma bana?


----------



## forwiser

Tomczyna said:


> Może ktoś sprawdzić, czy niejaki Rouble to nie katowicer aka gylynder, znany ksenofob z Nikiszowca?


No niestety, tego człowieka to wypadałoby zbanować w realu za zatruwanie przestrzeni gdziekolwiek się pojawi. Szkoda że takiej funkcji na forum nie ma.

Pojawił się stosunkowo niedawno ale zdecydowanie wiedział od początku jak to forum funkcjonuje i szczekał na nim jak wściekły pies więc całkiem możliwe, że to historyczny bywalec.


----------



## Exelcior

@ps-man PPERKA alias pancerka alias pancerka2 wrócił


----------



## dkzg

Też uważam, że nazywanie Ikarusa szrotem (zwłaszcza po remoncie) to gruba przesada. Gdyby to było moje auto i włożyłbym w nie dużo pracy i kasy też bym dał się sprowokować i wybuchnąłbym. Okaż łaskę.


----------



## ps-man

dkzg said:


> Też uważam, że nazywanie Ikarusa szrotem (zwłaszcza po remoncie) to gruba przesada. Gdyby to było moje auto i włożyłbym w nie dużo pracy i kasy też bym dał się sprowokować i wybuchnąłbym. Okaż łaskę.


Chyba cios łaski. O łasce mógłbym pomyśleć, gdybym dał mu bana dożywotniego. Przypominam, że to świeży recydywista. Zaledwie 2 dni aktywności po banie wystarczyły by zasłużył na kolejnego, tym razem ode mnie. Za działalność m.in. w tym samym wątku, co poprzednio.


----------



## chauffeur

Multikonto?








SkyscraperCity







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Na razie trudno stwierdzić. Poczekajmy jeszcze trochę


----------



## wiewior

Kolega od ikarusa pokazuję "klasę" (?)

Mam na myśli tekst zamiast zdjęcia.



Maciekmoc said:


> A co tu się odjaniepawliło? Phototrans obraził się na SSC?
> 
> View attachment 136085


----------



## ps-man

wiewior said:


> Kolega od ikarusa pokazuję "klasę" (?)


Ban dożywotni. Nie potrzeba tutaj takiego chama i prostaka.


----------



## chauffeur

wiewior said:


> Kolega od ikarusa pokazuję "klasę" (?)
> 
> Mam na myśli tekst zamiast zdjęcia.


_Ooo.. Widzę, że pan się ładnie przedstawił przed, nam tutaj w tej chwili pasażerom, przed tymi milionami pasażerów._

A tak poważnie - nie wiem, czy chciałbym podróżować jakimkolwiek pojazdem, kierowanym przez takiego człowieka.


----------



## k%

ale zalosny baran, dawno nie widzialem takiego dzbana


----------



## mkrawcz1

Autobus przeklęty, właściciel wyklęty...


----------



## el nino

Czyli teraz już permban dla Ikarusa placek13?


----------



## bartek76

A co tu właściwie się stało od strony technicznej, placek13 zhakował konto darolsa na Phototrans?


----------



## ps-man

^^
Nie. Pewno zrobił jakiś skrypcik, by taka grafika się pojawiała (ale nie pojawia się każdemu) na SSC. Autobus znajduje się w kolekcji Klubu Sympatyków Transportu Miejskiego we Wrocławiu. Stowarzyszenie i galeria TWB są ściśle ze sobą powiązane, stoją za nimi te same osoby.

BTW, widać, nie widać?


----------



## Polopiryn

Widać


----------



## skejl

Zależnie od ustawień przeglądarki — albo tramwaj i statek, albo atak na Exelciora. Decyduje o tym obecność bądź brak nagłówka żądania:



Code:


Referer: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/

Konkretnie poniższe żądanie daje odpowiedź o długości 877454 bajtów (poprawna fotka):



Code:


curl 'https://phototrans.eu/images/photos/original/813/1029273.jpg' \
                            -XGET \
                            -H 'Accept: image/png,image/svg+xml,image/*;q=0.8,video/*;q=0.8,*/*;q=0.5' \
                            -H 'Accept-Encoding: br, gzip, deflate' \
                            -H 'Host: phototrans.eu' \
                            -H 'User-Agent: Mozilla/5.0 (Macintosh; Intel Mac OS X 10_13_6) AppleWebKit/605.1.15 (KHTML, like Gecko) Version/13.1 Safari/605.1.15' \
                            -H 'Accept-Language: pl-pl' \
                            \
                            -H 'Connection: keep-alive'

Zaś poniższe daje odpowiedź o długości 950969 bajtów (tekścik):



Code:


curl 'https://phototrans.eu/images/photos/original/813/1029273.jpg' \
                            -XGET \
                            -H 'Accept: image/png,image/svg+xml,image/*;q=0.8,video/*;q=0.8,*/*;q=0.5' \
                            -H 'Accept-Encoding: br, gzip, deflate' \
                            -H 'Host: phototrans.eu' \
                            -H 'User-Agent: Mozilla/5.0 (Macintosh; Intel Mac OS X 10_13_6) AppleWebKit/605.1.15 (KHTML, like Gecko) Version/13.1 Safari/605.1.15' \
                            -H 'Accept-Language: pl-pl' \
                            -H 'Referer: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/' \
                            -H 'Connection: keep-alive'

Tłumacząc mniej technicznym Forumowiczom: Placek skonfigurował serwer phototrans.eu w taki sposób, żeby każde zdjęcie z phototrans.eu umieszczone na tym forum było podmienione. Przy czym przy niektórych ustawieniach przeglądarki serwer phototrans.eu nie dowie się, że ma serwować „specjalną” wersję dedykowaną FPW.


----------



## Eurotram

ps-man said:


> ^^
> Nie. Pewno zrobił jakiś skrypcik, by taka grafika się pojawiała (ale nie pojawia się każdemu) na SSC. Autobus znajduje się w kolekcji Klubu Sympatyków Transportu Miejskiego we Wrocławiu. Stowarzyszenie i galeria TWB są ściśle ze sobą powiązane, stoją za nimi te same osoby.
> 
> BTW, widać, nie widać?


Wait a minute: czyżby to był T.Sz., BógOjciec (a właściwie BógTatuś) Phototransu? No,on faktycznie miał ciężki język,mimo że nieraz z jego stanowiskiem (np. w kwestii Modertransu) się zgadzałem 
Ale jeśli to on,to przecież już kiedyś tu OIDP dzBANA zaliczył...

EDIT: sorry,w kontekście wyjaśnień *skejla* nie ma już żadnych wątpliwości. Ale to chyba mamy przypadek mulitikonta,prawda?


----------



## 625

mkrawcz1 said:


> Autobus przeklęty, właściciel wyklęty...


Zmień sygnaturę, cytaty z użytkowników są zakazane.


----------



## Din Sevenn

O, a dlaczego? Pytam z ciekawości, bo swego czasu była to dość często spotykana zagrywka, niekoniecznie na SSC, ale w ogóle na forach.


----------



## MichalJ

Że też wam się chce bawić w sygnatury. Nie mam, nie wiem, jakie macie, nie chcę wiedzieć.


----------



## darols

bartek76 said:


> A co tu właściwie się stało od strony technicznej, placek13 zhakował konto darolsa na Phototrans?


Tak w kwestii wyjaśnienia nie miałem tam konta i nawet nie zamierzam go tam posiadać. Galeria pożyteczna ale część użytkowników niestety niestrawna co też mogliśmy zobaczyć na SSC i co często widać tam po komentarzach.
EOT


----------



## Grvl

Din Sevenn said:


> O, a dlaczego? Pytam z ciekawości, bo swego czasu była to dość często spotykana zagrywka, niekoniecznie na SSC, ale w ogóle na forach.


podłączam się do pytania. Dziwna zasada. Tzn rozumiem, w przypadku cytatu, który wyszydza autora cytatu, ale gdy ktoś po prostu ktoś napisze coś fajnego, z czym się zgadzasz (a w dodatku osoba cytowana nie ma nic przeciwko), to czemu nie?


----------



## 625

To jest zasada od początku Skyscrapercity, akceptowaliście ją zakładając konto.


----------



## Din Sevenn

[Bydgoszcz] Służba Zdrowia, Inwestycje szpitalne...


We wtorek, w serwisie informacyjnym o godzinie 15:00 Radia PiK, prezentowano informacje o eksperymentalnej terapii przeciwko COVID-19, za którą stoją pracownicy Collegium Medicum w Bydgoszczy. W materiale nazwa CM, ani Bydgoszczy nie padła, natomiast wszystko przypisano Toruniowi. [...]...




www.skyscrapercity.com




ostatni post - proszę grzecznie o bana dla typka.


----------



## radko1994

Ktoś wykorzystał okres pandemii do przemyśleń, ale na dobre mu to nie wyszło. Ja już nawet nie wnioskuję o bana dla tego użytkownika ani o ostrzeżenie. Ja mam tylko jedno pytanie. Chciałbym coś zrozumieć, ale mi się to wymyka zrozumieniu, jestem po prostu na to za głupi. Mianowicie, po co Wam to? Po co przeciwnicy praw osób LGBT zamieszczają takie wpisy? Pół Polski jest już strefą wolną od LGBT według uchwał samorządów. Przeprowadźcie się tam i żadna wroga "ideologia" nie będzie Wam grozić. Po co są takie wpisy? Czujecie się lepsi, bo się na innych osobach wyżyliście? Nie widzicie, że to Wy potrzebujecie terapii i leczenia, a nie osoby LGBT? Nienawiść to najgorsza z chorób. Mam nadzieję, że się z niej wyleczycie. Piszę o Was w liczbie mnogiej, bo zaraz odezwie się grupa osób, które znów stwierdzą: "O co Ci radko1994 chodzi, przecież rothax nikogo nie obraża ani nie poniża ani nie chce tego zrobić, to tylko Tobie się tak wydaje". Nie, nie wydaje mi się, taka jest po prostu prawda. Cytuję cały post, mimo że jest długi, ale moim zdaniem trzeba. Są pewne granice, których nie wolno przekraczać. O moderacji też parę "ciepłych" słów padło.



rothax said:


> Bardzo głupia i prymitywna manipulacja. Kolejne 'hasełko' rzucane głupawo bez odpowiedzialności za słowa (hmm, może to jest kluczowy problem w porozumieniu jedni szanują słowa a inni trakują ich znaczenie... jak kwestię kaprysu).
> "Ewoluują znaczenia" - a powinno być ewoluuja NIEKTÓRE znaczenia - trójkąt i kwadrat jakoś się nie zamieniły.
> Po drugie ewoluują NATURALNIE. "Same z siebie"... bo WIĘKSZOŚCI zaczynają pasować te nowe znaczenia, WIĘKSZOŚCI nie przeszkadzają te znaczenia....
> NATURALNIE.
> A nie beszczelnie i po chamsku bo jakiś-ktoś ma kaprys "Od dzisiaj na trójkąt macie mówić kwadrat bo jest wiele osób, które tak woli".
> TO JEST ŻENUJĄCO GŁUPIE PODEJŚCIE.
> 
> I chamskie, bo wydaje się temu komuś, że cała reszta jest jego... tłem, jego zabawką, masą robiącą za tło, której zdanie się nie liczy. Jak jaśnie pan sobie wymyślił, że od dzisiaj na trójkąt mają mówić kwadrat TO MAJĄ MÓWIĆ,a nie się sprzeciwiać, mówić, że coś im sie nie podoba. Jak kurna w jakiś krajach totalitarnych!
> 
> To nie jest NATURALNA ewolucja. Tylko chamska i bezsczelna... "rewolucja"? A jak rewolucja to znaczy wywoływanie wojny i agresji! Więc nie kreujcie się na wielkich piewców pokoju i miłości.
> 
> 
> Następna tępa manipulacja "cały", już kurna CAŁY
> JACYŚ LUDZIE sobie wybrali, że SOBIE przedefiniują. Nie wiem czy pytali o to resztę, czy też po chamsku i tępo potraktowali ich jako tło dla siebie, jako plebs, który ma nic nie mówić tylko przytakiwać.
> Jak "cały zachodni świat" przedefiniuje, że od dzisiaj na kupę która zostanie zawinięta w sreberko należy mówić czekoladka - bo tak to sobie zdefiniował - TO NIC TO DLA RESZTY NIE ZNACZY, ANI NIE JEST ZOBOWIĄZUJĄCE!
> To, że ktoś wymyśla DEBILIZMY to nie znaczy, że inni mają to łykać i przyjmować bezkrytycznie!
> Stwierdzenie "Świat zachodni już nazywa kupę w papierku - czekoladki" NIE JEST ŻADNYM ARGUMENTEM, NA TO ŻE TO "MĄDRE" I SŁUSZNE. Jest NICZYM. Od ktoś sobie coś palnął.
> Jeśli INNYM SIĘ SPODOBA, to to przyjmą i zaadoptują. NATURALNIE.
> A jeśli nie, to to oleją i popukają się w głowy - NATURALNIE.
> 
> Ale "wam", "orędownicy pokoju i miłości", naturalnie nie pasuje. Bo naturalnie nie idzie tak jak byście WY chcieli, więc idziecie po chamsku i beszczelnie.
> 
> Nawet na tym forum zaczęliście wprowadzać swoją zasadę "co sobie wymyślę bo mam kaprys i zmienię zasadę to wszyscy mają od dzisiaj tak to definiować", bo są słowa OFICJALNIE i od zawsze uważane za wulgaryzmy, a przez to używanie ich w kierunku jakiejś osoby jest LOGNICZNIE obrażaniem jej.
> Ale wy mieliście kaprys i dla własnych manipulacji złapaliście się za definicję "obrażania" i nagle wymyśliliście, że od dzisiaj na tym forum obrażanie to nie tylko wulgaryzmy, wymyśliliście sobie, że mówienie w jednym zdaniu o zoofili, pedofili i innych anomaliach seksualnych z gejostwem - JEST OBRAŻANIEM  Od tak! Wymyślili sobie, a ty plebsie masz to teraz przyjąć i się stosować  I od dzisiaj za to bany i blokady  PRL pełną parą
> 
> DOBRA.
> Z innej beczki, widzę że ten temat zdegradował się do gej-klubiku, w którym powtarza się absurdy i manipulacjami i memłaniem odwraca się kota ogonem od zasadniczego zagadnienia.
> To dla wyprostowania kilku gejo-mitów, taka historyjka.
> 
> Pierwszy raz, osobiście poznaliśmy jakiś gejów na początku lat 90'. 3-tygodniowe wakacje na jakiejś hiszpańskiej wyspie, u koleżanki która tam mieszkała. Ona pracowała, to do zajmowania się nami przez pierwszą połowę dnia "wydelegowała" dwóch kolegów. Tak krótko, przedstawiła, zostawiła i poszła. Szybko się zakolegowaliśmy i szybko przeszliśmy do klasycznej integracji poprzez alkoholizację. I tak przez 1,5 tygodnia. NIC SIĘ NIE ZORIENTOWALIŚMY, że to geje. Od taka para dobrych, zrzytych kumpli. Żadnego miziania się przy nas czy coś takiego. I dopiero pewnego razu, po południu na plaży, gdy my leżeliśmy na lądzie, a oni pluskali się we dwóch w falach oceanu...patrzyliśmy i coś było nie tak  Zamiast "męskich" zabaw w wodzie (wyrzucanie do salt, chlapanie się, podtapianie ) oni jakoś tak... plumkali się, ganiali, tak dziwnie łapiąc się za ręce
> I jeden kolega zażartował: "Ty, ganiają się jak bajkowa wróżka z elfem  Pewnie geje ;D". A na to koleżanka z wielkimi otwartymi oczami:"TO WY NIE WIEDZIELIŚCIE, ŻE ONI SĄ PARĄ?".
> Na to my wybałuszyliśmy oczy jeszcze bardziej niż ona...ale bez słów. Ciężko cokolwiek powiedzieć z opadniętą koparą
> 
> *I teraz ważne. NASZA POSTAWA I ZACHOWANIE.*
> My, byliśmy wychowani na tych 'dobrych'  No wiecie, jeśli w klasie był dręczony jakiś chłopak przez innych to my raczej stawaliśmy w jego obronie niż mielibyśmy się przyłączyć. Prawdopodobnie RODZICE nas tak wychowali albo.. BAJKI
> Czuliśmy NATURALNY niesmak i obrzydzenie. Taki PIERWOTNY w sytuacji gdy mamy do czynienia z czymś co jest WYKRZYWIENIEM praw natury, co jest wbrew LOGICE,... "PRAWOM kosmosu". Coś tak irracjonalnego, wypacza mózg, a gdy jest na dodatek związane z intymnością to tym bardziej powoduje odruchy obrzydzenia.
> Ale czuliśmy, że nie powinniśmy okazywać im swojej niechęci, obrzydzenia bo będzie im..."przykro", a przecież to nasi dobrzy, sympatyczni koledzy.
> Poza tym, wtedy jeszcze lykaliśmy ten *MIT nr 1*, że potrzebę do bzykania w odbyt przedstawiciela tej samej płci, ma się *TYLKO* od urodzenia, naturalnie w genach i że nie można jej *NABYĆ* poprzez manipulację psychiką w późniejszym okresie życia. *Dzisiaj mogę PODAĆ PRZYKŁADY, że tak nie jest*. Ale wtedy łykaliśmy ten mit, że to ma się niezależnie od urodzenia i "to nie jego wina, że jest jaki jest".
> A my byliśmy z tych co nie śmiali się gdy widzą ludzi z zespołem downa, kogoś z krótszą jedną ręką, itd. Więc i tutaj raczej czuliśmy litość, że miał pecha i go takie coś trafiło niż agresję i niechęć.
> Tak więc odruchowo potrafiliśmy stłumić obrzydzenie dla "wyższych wartości" tym bardziej, że ONI NIE BYLI OBRZYDLIWI. Jak pisałem wcześniej. Nawet się nie kapnęliśmy, że są gejami. *Pełna kultura i cywilizacja.
> I UCZCIE SIĘ Z TEGO PRZYKŁADU WYŻEJ CO TO ZNACZY "KAŻDY ROBI W SWOIM ŁÓŻKU CO CHCE".*
> 
> I uwaga *NIE BALIŚMY SIĘ ICH, *bo przecież:
> — nie podwalają się do nas, nie macają nas, nie insynuują nam jakiś erotycznych podtekstów pełna KULTURA I CYWILIZACJA, nawet po pewnej popijawnie jeden wziął nas do swojego rodzinego domu, wałnął się na łóżku w swoim pokoju i zaprosił nas, żebyśmy się też walneli i spaliśmy tam we trzech  I NIC
> — przecież się tym nie zarazimy (wierzyliśmy w swoją silną i stabilną psychikę ),
> — i takie globalne sprawy, jak je widzieliśmy wtedy ogólnie względem homos. że to przecież WYJĄTKI, mniejszość, anomalie...Będziemy widzieć geja raz na 100 lat to wytrzymamy na chwilę to obrzydzenie. Nie będą nam tym przecież pernametnie prać mózgu. Przecież *nie będą o tym uczyć w szkołach. *Przecież *nie pozwolą gejom adoptować dzieci bo to by było nienormalne. No weź, jak to brzmi "mam tatę i tatę"  "Przyjdź z ojcem na zebranie! Z którym proszę Pani? *No karykatura człowieczeństwa*. *Parodia. No weź, przecież to zbyt nienormalne, żeby takie coś przeczło - *NIE MA SIĘ CZEGO BAĆ.
> 
> ALE DZISIAJ JUŻ JEST SIĘ CZEGO BAĆ!*
> A tutaj nawet nie zdołało przeminąć jednopokolenie  Za czasów naszego jednego życia świat degraduje się z normalnego do karykaturalnego  Odpały, chcice i kaprysy u niektórych wzięły górę nad rozumem i racjonalizmem  Niektórzy doznali regresu do poziomu zwierząt gdzie instynk RZĄDZI. Niektórzy już nie są tym człowiekiem ponad zwierzętami, który WYRWAŁ SIĘ z kontroli instynktu. Niektórzy się 'zmęczyli' bycia człowiekiem i chcą być "wolni" jak zwierzęta...wszelkie odpały seksualne... MAJĄ BYĆ NORMALNE. Bo BZYKANIE JEST NAJWAŻNIEJSZE.
> Z BZYKANIA zrobili... świętość  Co kto bzyka ma być TAAAKIE WAŻNE! Nie wolno się z tego śmiać, krytykować! BZYKANIE TO RZECZ ŚWIĘTA! :*D
> KARYKATURA człowieczeństwa.
> 
> I TERAZ RZECZ NAJWAŻNIEJSZA*
> To przeczytajcie ze zrozumieniem, bo to przez to zniszczycie ten spokojny okres w istnieniu cywilizacj i będzie następna wojna.
> Bo to co napisałem wcześniej mogłoby być tylko śmieszne. Ludzie mają różne odpały seksualne od zawsze. Odpalasz porno strony i tam masz pełno kategorii ludzkich odpałów seksualnych, wiązanie, sikanie na siebie, z macochą, z siostrą, z koniem, lizanie dużych palców u stóp :/....
> I zawsze możesz sobie powiedzieć "Dobrze, że to mnie nie dotyczy, że to się dzieje gdzieś daleko, że nie znam nikogo takiego, a nawet jak znam to o tym nie wiem i jest spokoj"
> *Ale TERAZ pierwszy raz jest tak, że CHCĄ CIĘ PO CHAMSKU I BESZCZELNIE ZMUSIĆ do traktowania tego jednego odpału seksualnego WYJĄTKOWO. Masz go ZAAKCEPTOWAĆ. Masz ZMIENIĆ SWOJĄ DEFINICJĘ NORMALNOŚCI NA ICH DEFINICJĘ! Jesteś NIKIM a oni są wyjątkowi! Ich DEFINICJE są ważniejsze, a twoje to śmienik. Jesteś tylko TŁEM DLA NICH.*
> 
> Nooooo to sooorrryyy, nikt NORMALNY nie daje sobą tak pomiatać gdy jakiś ktoś się nagle budzi i chcemu ROZPITOLIĆ CAŁY DOTYCHCZASOWY PORZĄDEK! To oznacza, że już macie w... gdzieś... rozmowy, zrozumienie. IDZIECIE NA WOJNĘ.
> 
> *I to jest WIELKA PRÓBA. I stąd jest wielki strach... bo jeśli okaże się, że ktoś pozwoli na narzucanie innym woli w kwestiach tak odrzucających absurdalnych, nielogicznych, to znaczy, że NIE MA ŻADNYCH GARNIC. Trzeba się zacząć bać WSZYSTKIEGO. Zostanie udowodnione, że wystarczy tylko tępo gadać "Kupa w papierku to też czekolada, kupa w papierku to też czekolada, kupa w papierku to też czekolada..." to niektórzy zostają wykastrowani z mózgu, z racjonalnego myślenia, z wolnej woli i ... przyjmują tę nową definicję jako fakt *
> 
> I jest powód do strachu bo widać efekt *"dostał palec, chce całą rękę"*, bo nie wystarczyła wam tolerancja (taka jak moich kolegów z lat 90) okazało się, że się udało no to...MAŁŻEŃSTWA. Niektórzy wymiękli i odpuścili "niech będą te małżeństwa", NO TO ADOPCJE DZIECI!
> *A tu już granica tolerancji została PRZEKROCZONA.* Bo teraz już nie robicie "SOBIE CO TAM CHCECIE", teraz bierzecie się za katstrowanie mózgów dzieciom. Bierzecie się za manipulacje życiem KOGOŚ INNEGO.
> *ALE WAM WCIĄŻ MAŁO!*
> Bo nawet ja mógłbym olać, że tam sprujecie mózg jakiemuś dziecku, którego nie znam, nie obochodzi mnie, nie dotyczy... ALE WAM CIĄGLE MAŁO! To chamstwo nie zna granic bo teraz... chcecie zabrać się... *ZA MOJE DZIECI.*
> Już chcecie prać mózgi MASOM INNYCH DZIECI! Nie tylko tym kilku, które ewentualnie możecie mieć w domu!
> *TO JEST JUŻ NAJGORSZE CO MNIE ZSZOKOWAŁO PATRZĄC NA TENDENCJE TZW. LEWICY (?)*.
> *TO JEST CHAMSKIE I BESZCZELNE WYPOWIEDZENIE WOJNY I PRZYCIŚNIĘCIE DO MURU.*
> Najważniejsza rzecz dla idei istnienia biologicznych stworzeń - własne potomstwo - którego wy NIE MOŻECIE MIEĆ, chcecie PODEBRAĆ I UKRAŚĆ własnym rodzicom! Noż k ...
> I to jeszcze ten rodzic będzie utrzymywał, płacił, poświęcał pół życia...NIE WY, ale za to gdzieś tam w szkole czy przedszkolu wytresujecie mu mózg, tak że gdy będzie dorastał będzie PRZECIW własnym rodzicom. Ale odwalą za was czarną robotę utrzymywania i poświęcania dla niego lat życia.
> CO ZA PITOLONY KOMUNIZM! Wy po prostu macie ten komunizm w GENACH! Tak silnie wam się ubzdurało, że WSZYSTKO MA BYĆ WG WASZYCH KAPRYSÓW!
> 
> *NIKT NORMALNY SIĘ NA TO NIE ZGODZI! Chcecie zniszczyć ten spokój, który do tej pory był, proszę bardzo, będziecie mieli tę wojnę.
> 
> 
> MIT nr 2. W HOMOSEKSUALIŹMIE NIE CHODZI O ... SEKSUALIZM *
> Ja nie wiem czemu ciągle ten debilizm przechodzi, chyba po prostu dlatego, że nikt normalny tu nie zagląda tylko członkowie gej-klubiku i ta "dyskusja" tutaj polega na głaskaniu się wzajemnie.
> Gdy ktoś porówna tę seksualną anomalię z każdą inną to nagle budzi się poeta "w homoseksualiźmie chodzi o bliskość dwóch kochających się osób, które chcą zamieszkać razem i spedzać razem życie"
> :DD NA POMOC        JAK TO GŁUPIO BRZMI  JAKIM CUDEM TO CIĄGLE PRZECHODZI
> To tak od lewej:
> 1. HomoSEKSUALIZM jak sama nazwa wskazuje związany jest z SEKSEM! (Chyba, że znowu chodzi o tą (chyba lewicową) cechę czyli "zmieniamy definicje jak chcemy i kiedy chcemy"  To wtedy człowieku marny, ŻADNA definicja nie miała by sensu! Skoro jest NA CHWILĘ i zależy od KAPRYSU!  WIEM! Bo to jest ten podział ludzi na "naukowców/inzynierów/techników" i "humanistów"  Inżynier ma zasady, a humanista ma kaprysy  U inzyniera coś JEST albo NIE JEST a humanisty to zależy od kaprysu  Może ci sami ludzie dzielą się potem w grupy 'konserwatysta' i liberał?
> Wracają do ZNACZENIA SŁÓW. To nie jest *homoMIESZKANIMZRAZEM, homoMIŁOŚĆ, homoSPĘDZANIMŻYCIA. NIE!*
> Jakoś nie nazywasz kogoś heteroseksualnym dopiero jak weźmie wspólnie kredyt, zamieszka razem czy weźmie ślub  CO ZA DEBILIZM.
> *PÓKI NIE MA SEKSU NIE MA -SEKSUALIZMU! TO JEST KURNA TAK PROSTE!*
> Bez tego jest przyjaźń, miłość. A nie ma np. HOMOPRZYJAŹNI (ale jak teraz wam podpowiedziałem to kto wie, traktujący po chamsku i bez szacunku słowa humanista zaraz wymyśli, że coś takiego jest i SAM SOBIE zdefinicuje czym może być a czym nie
> *SEKSUALIZM to w skrócie określenie NA CO MASZ EREKCJĘ! I TYLEEEEE. Więc seks z rurą od odkurzacza, pampersem, owcą MA TE SAME PODSTAWY BIOLOGICZNEG CO HOMOSEKSUALIZM. Można kogoś 'seksować' i wcale nie czuć do niego miłości, przyjaźni itd. itd. ZNAMY TAKIE PRZYPADKI. A różni go jedynie to, że udało się zgrać DWOJE ludzi, którzy mają ten sam seksualizm!
> Ale jakoś gdyby spotkało się dwóch DOBRYCH PRZYJACIÓŁ i obu podniecał by seks z rurą od odkurzacza i chcieli by wziąć ślub i adoptować dzieci to co??? Poświęcamy te dzieciaki, żeby tym dwóm było fajnie?
> 
> WIĘC PRZESTAŃCIE PUSTO BEŁKOTAĆ I MANIPULOWAĆ, ŻE HOMOSEKSUALIZM TO HOMOMIESZKANIZM, HOMOBYCIERAZIZM itd.! Nie trzeba być w związku, nie trzeba mieć przyjaciela, nie trzeba nic WYSTARCZY EREKCJA.
> KONIEC BEŁKOTU I MANIPULOWANIA PROSTYMI I OCZYWISTYMI ZNACZENIAMI SŁÓW WG SWOICH KAPRYSÓW.
> 
> MIT 3. Seksedukatorki martwią się tylko, żeby dzieci nie były dręczone przez inne dzieci.*
> O, kolejna chamska manipulacja, której nie mogę znieźć i dziwię się, że nikt tego w prosty i oczywisty sposób nie sprostował.
> Bo jeśli NAPRAWDĘ one się martwią żeby dzieci nie były męczone, to GDZIE BYŁYŚCIE BABY PRZEZ OSTATNIE DZIECIĘCIOLECIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!????????????????????????
> Gdzie byłyście gdy dzieci były DRĘCZONE I PONIŻANE bo miały stare ubranie, okulary, aparat na zębach, były z biednych rodzin, bo były GRUBE... GDZIE ŻEŚCIE BYŁY CHOLERNE HIPOKRYTKI GDY TYLE DZIECI CIERPIAŁO?!!!!!
> OLEWAŁYŚCIE JE!!!?
> BYŁY DLA WAS MNIEJ WAŻNE!?
> Kilka miesięcy temu, jedna mama z klasy mojego syna mówi, że jej córka siedzi i siedzi cicho w pokoju, ta w końcu przychodzi do niej i pyta co jest, a ta jej mówi... że nie chce żyć. Czy ona musi żyć?
> !! Jest gruba i tam jakieś przemądrzałe barbi z jej klasy ją regularnie poniżają, często plują itd.
> GDZIE JESTEŚCIE CHOLERNE HIPOKRYTKI?!?!
> Przez dziesiątki lat miałście GDZIEŚ TE WSZYSTKIE BIEDNE DZIECI, nie interesował was ich los, a jest ich WIĘCEJ I WIĘCEJ.
> TE DZIECI BYŁY DLA WAS MNIEJ WAŻNE....ALE DOPIERO....
> ...DOPIERO JAK USŁYSZAŁYŚCIE SŁOWO "SEKS" to się nagle wielce obudził w was humanitaryzm i troska o dzieci!
> JAK JA GARDZĘ TYMI HIPOKRYTKAMI. Jak ja gardzę taką OBŁUDĄ to jest tak przerażające, że taka tępa obłuda PRZECHODZI :|
> W ogóle co można sobie pomyśleć o kimś kto miał GDZIEŚ martwienie się dziedćmi, ich problemami, samobójstwami...ale dopiero jak usłyszał słowo SEKS w kontekście DZIECI...to mu coś odpaliło i nagle poczuł, że TERAZ DOPIERO może się w to zaangażować?!
> Może one są jakoś zboczone?
> Jak można mieć szacunek do takiej hipokryzji!
> I to nie są edukatorki z matematyki, angielskiego, fizyki, walki z przemocą...NIE...BO TE RZECZY SĄ TRUDNE! Te rzeczy WYMAGAJĄ!
> A na czym polega seks to wie BYLE PIES!
> A te wielkie edukatorki z koziej trąby! Napalone na nauczanie SEKSU DZIECI, bo reszta małoważna.
> 
> Ja pitolę, dlaczego ta cywilizacja tak gnije i takie debilizmy przechodzą :/
> 
> *PODSUMOWANIE
> 1. Ludzie nie są waszym tłem, które jest tylko po to, żeby akceptować każdy dziwaczny KAPRYS. Swoje kaprysy możesz zachować dla siebie i nikt ci nie zabrania. Ale NIE MASZ PRAWA zmuszać innych do rozwalania ich istniejącej od początku wszechświata normalności - BO TOBIE BĘDZIE WTEDY LEPIEJ, A ICH NORMALNOŚĆ SIĘ NIE LICZY, TWOJA JEST WAŻNIEJSZA.
> 2. I nie ważne, że jakaś część ludzi powie, że kwadrat jest trójkątem i od dzisiaj tak macie wszyscy mówić. Nie ważne jaka organizacja to powie. Jak chcesz, żeby trójkąt nazywać kwadratem wbrew ZASADOM to możesz NAMÓWIĆ wszystkich, żeby tak nazywali. I jeśli im to będzie obojętne TO SIĘ ZGODZĄ, a jeśli nie TO NIE i to zaakcpetuj, bo nie jesteś królem, a oni nie są twoimi posłusznymi poddanymi ani nie jest to komuna i PRL.*
> I tu kolejny przykład karykatury cywilizacji  Dzwoni kiedyś do trójki słuchacz i mówi "Ale przecież homosekzualizm to wynaturzenie"...redaktor zamarł nie wiedząc co odpowiedzieć, w końcu jąkliwym głosem "A...a... czy ma Pan na to jakieś badania?"        I ja, i gościu który dzwonił parsknęliśmy śmiechem i gościu szybko odpowiedział "Panie redaktorze Pana pytanie brzmi tak grotekstowo jakbym zadzwonił i mówił, że "Jedzenie kuz nosa jest obrzydliwe", a pan mi odpowiadał "A czy ma pan na to jakieś badania?"
> I tak można wiele: Ciągłe chodzenie tyłem jest patologią - A czy ma Pan na to jakieś badania?
> Potrzeba robienia kupy do zlewu zamiast do ubikacji jest wynaturzeniem - Hmmmmm...a czy ma Pan na to jakieś badania?
> GROTESKA!
> *3. Póki robicie SOBIE, możecie sobie robić co tam chcecie. Ale jak bierzecie się za INNYCH ludzi (adopcje dzieci) czy DZIECI innych ludzi (pranie mózgu w szkołach) - to już jesteście CHOLERNIE DALEKO OD ROBIENIA SOBIE.
> I to jest NAJWAŻNIEJSZY PROBLEM przez który jest agresja i nienawiść. Gdy po CHAMSKU I BESZCZELNIE bierzecie się za tresowanie nie swoich dzieci...a tak....
> 
> 4. Ja nie czuję niechęci i agresji do gejów o to,.... **że są gejami!**Ja czuję agresję DO LUDZI, KTÓRZY traktują mnie jak swoją zabawkę, jak ich tło, któremu mogą narzucać swoje największe debilizmy i egzotyczne kaprysy! Które mają mnie za śmiecia z którym można robić co się chce.
> Hej, jak się teraz nad tym zastanowiłem...to bardziej rozumiem geja, który broni swojego gejostwa...bo musi. No jeśli jest taki od urodzenia no to jest jaki jest i po prostu broni swoje status quo...ale...
> ...to chyba bardziej nietoleruję ludzi, którzy NIE SĄ gejami i nie mają z tym nic wspólnego, czyli jest im to niby OBOJĘTNE, a jednak....chcą zgnoić życie INNYM, którzy tego nie akceptują!
> Ej, to tych chyba bardziej nienawidzę!  To ci są WIĘKSZYM ZŁEM. Ci są bardziej PSYCHICZNI. Nie muszą bronić siebie, nic nie tracą nie zależnie od sytuacji, a jednak WYBRALI, żeby gnoić życie jednej ze stron.
> Tłumaczę to sobie tylko..."skojarzeniami i nienawiścią do kościoła".*
> 
> A właśnie, to zanim pojawi się jaki zdesperowany oszołom i zacznie pisać "a kościół tamto, tamto, a idź się pomodlić".... USPOKÓJ SIĘ DESPERATO. Sram na kościół. Mam proste, logiczne, naturalne uzasadnienia dlaczego obrzyda mnie to zdziczenie seksualne. Nie potrzebuję do tego kościoła.
> I strasznie mnie smuci i rozczarowuje, że jeśli miałbym szukać "ochrony" przed tym zdziczeniem i patologią...to tylko kościół jest na tyle znaczącą siłą :/
> Tak jak ten słynny przypadek z IKEI gdzie NORMALNI są dyskryminowani i olewani. NORMALNY człowiek nie może się powołać na NORMALNOŚĆ i dlatego nie chce aby go uczono propagandy ****...NORMALNY NIE MA GŁOSU...dopiero jak powołał się na uczucia RELIGIJNE czy coś tam to mu odpuścili :/
> 
> *5. I NIE MACIE JUŻ NIC NOWEGO DO POWIEDZENIA.
> Macie prosty układ - robicie co chce, ale spitalajcie od prania mózgu nam naszym dzieciom, czy jakimś dzieciom*.
> *Wszystkie "bajeczki" o tym, że **** jest naturalne, że ma się to TYLKO od urodzenia i genetycznie, zostały dawno przetrawione i obalone, zostaje wam TĘPE, PRYMITYWNE, CHAMSKIE ZMIENIANIE ZNACZEŃ definicji pod siebie. A to u normalnych ludzi nie przejdzie.. tylko u humanistów
> I nie pomoże też wysługiwanie się jakimiś organizacjami typu WHO itd. bo jak one powiedzą "kupa w papierku jest czekoladą" to od tego, że tak powiedzią TO SIĘ NIE STANIE FAKTEM! WHO jest od tego, żeby mi powiedzieć czy chodzenie w maseczce chroni przezd COVID-19 czy nie. A nie od rzeczy typu czy jedzenie kóz z nosa jest normalne i smaczne i nie jest zaburzeniem psychicznym
> 
> Albo się z tym pogodzicie... albo wolicie rozpocząć wojnę. Odpowiedzialność spada na was. To nie my się nagle obudzliśmy i zaczęliśmy rozpitalać normalność i porządek innym.*


----------



## naruciakk

Wspaniały post, białoruski czukcza byłby dumny <3


----------



## Asinus

Cóż za nienawistny słowotok. rothax - 1 miesiąc


----------



## Din Sevenn

To ten user z Laurie w awatarze? On chyba powinien mieć permabana, bo zdawał się być na SSC wyłącznie "dla beki" i dyskredytacji. Nic osobistego, po prostu taka obserwacja.


----------



## Tomeyk

drugastrona said:


> Bo za napisanie "na mnie upały ponad 30-stopniowe w lecie nie robią wrażenia" zostałem uznany za denialistę klimatycznego.


Radzę Ci nie kontynuować tego tematu (szczególnie w tym wątku), bo są tutaj tacy, którzy jeszcze pamiętają, że nie o takie stwierdzenie w tamtej dyskusji chodziło.


----------



## evertonfans2012

urban_fly said:


> Z artykułu nie za bardzo zrozumiałem. To równie dobrze mogą postawić na Siekierkach, Czerniakowie, Augustówka, Ksawerów (obszary MSI), bo wspomniano coś o Jeziorku Czerniakowskim i o parku Królikarnia.
> Na Siekierkach jeszcze za prezydentury Lecha Kaczyńśkiego (prezydent miasta 2002-2005) planowano wybudować biurowce, albo wioskę olimpijską (*to był dopiero Prezydent z wizją, szkoda, że* *teraz tylko paleciarz i człowiek-awaria-niedasie*). Myślę, że coś a'la zabudowa Inflanckiej/Pokornej/Stawki w tym miejscu, czyli ok. 60 metrów byłaby idealna.
> Jeśli chodzi o Ksawerów, to już w okolicy Dworca Południowego mamy kilka mini-wież 50-60 metrów, więc tam też wstępnie pasuje. Oczywiście diabeł tkwi w szczegółach.


Polityka w merytorycznym wątku. Proszę o interwencję i skasowanie powyższej wypowiedzi.


----------



## Le soleil

Coś się wylało:


mike102 said:


> Wladze Berlina to jednak sa kompletne zjeby umyslowe.


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Wyrwane z kontekstu. Brzydko sie bawisz.


----------



## redoxygene

Don Vito KurDeBalanz said:


> Wyrwane z kontekstu. Brzydko sie bawisz.


Kto się brzydko bawi? Jaki jest inny "kontekst" słów "zjeby umysłowe"? Krytykę można wyrażać w różny sposób, ale koledze się stajnia otwiera w takim stylu cyklicznie co jakiś czas.


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Sledzisz watek na biezaco, wiec wiesz do ktorego postu sie odnosil @Mike. I wiesz jaka ksiazke cytowal.


----------



## redoxygene

"Zjeby umysłowe" to nie jakiś cytat, a jego prywatna opinia, tak jak zgłoszone tu wcześniej przeze mnie, jeśli dobrze kojarzę, jego "to trzeba być pojebanym" z wątku eko (wtedy, kiedy zresztą palił Frana, jak to "chciał bana, bo będzie miał więcej czasu na pracę"). Zaś "inny kontekst" to nie jest żadne magiczne zaklęcie, którym w stylu kucyków Korwina można próbować usprawiedliwiać dowolny wulgarny wrzut, najwyraźniej bez zrozumienia, co się pod "wyrwanym z kontekstu" kryje.

EOT


----------



## Marek_101

Kolegę Ronald W Reagan chyba poniosło:
_"Przestań Wolski już pierdolić na temat tego kim jestem i gdzie pracuję. To jest taka sama bujda i fantastyka jak większość tego co wypisujesz w każdym temacie. Masz nasrane spiskami w głowie, i robisz krzywdę jakiemuś człowiekowi o którym w życiu nie słyszałem, a za którego mnie regularnie bierzesz.

Masz taką manię wielkości, że tobie się wydaje, że z tobą chciałby rozmawiać jakiś lobbysta z amerykańskiej korporacji? Jebnij się Wolski porządnie w łeb. Te wasze "tajne i znane tylko 40 osobom w tym i mnie, ważnemu redaktorowi" tajemnice to są bujdy na resorach. Rozmawiasz z bezrobotnym amatorem myśląc, że rozmawiasz z amerykańskim lobbystą największej firmy zbrojeniowej na świecie. Taki to z ciebie wielki znawca tajemnic, redaktor z koneksjami i propagator wiedzy o wojsku. Piaskownica to jest. "_


----------



## Ronald W. Reagan

I co teraz?
Jakie poniesiemy konsekwencje?

Ja za wulgaryzmy, a militarysta za posługiwanie się nazwiskami i tożsamościami ludzi kont tu nie posiadających?

militarysta to jest Jarosław Wolski - znany redaktor i autor wielu artykułów z branży. Nie ukrywa swojej toższamości. Reklamuje tu swoje artykuły. I ten człowiek sobie ubzdurał, że wiem za dużo, że mam dostęp do informacji do których ma dostęp zaledwie kilka osób w Polsce, że nie mogę w wątku militarnym pisać tego co piszę, bo to są tajemnice i informacje dostępne nielicznym "branżowym" znajomkom. Atakował mnie wielokrotnie w ten nikczemny sposób.

Prześledźcie ostatnie jego posty.

Co gorsza zaczął pisać do mnie posługując się NAZWISKAMI ludzi których chciał ukarać, obrazić, ośmieszyć. Jak się domyślam to są poważni ludzie na poważnych stanowiskach. A on w każdym poście zwracając się do mnie używał ICH nazwisk! I miał pełną świadomość, ze może im tym zaszkodzić. A jak już wspomniałem to są poważni ludzie. Albo znani powszechnie dziennikarze militarni albo pracownicy wielkich amerykańskich firm. I miał gdzieś czy używanie ich nazwisk tutaj im zaszkodzi czy nie.
Jarosław Wolski rozpoczął wojenkę z ludźmi których nie lubi w życiu zawodowym. Rozpoczął ją tutaj. W imię interesów firm i grupy ludzi których reprezentuje. Wspomniał o tych ludziach jakiś czas temu. Do poczytania.
Ostrzegałem was przed tym użytkownikiem wielokrotnie.

Co gorsza, ten człowiek - uważając mnie za etatowego lobbystę największej zbrojeniowej firmy na świecie (!!??!), uznał za stosowne ujawnić moje dane personalne. Pomylił się. Ale intencje były oczywiste. Uznał, że jest w stanie mnie zidentyfikować, bo mało kto mógł napisać to co napisałem o pewnych urządzeniach i będąc pewnym, ze mnie zidentyfikował uznał za stosowne używać na tym forum mojego nazwiska, imienia i miejsca zamieszkania. Intencją było zaszkodzenie prawdziwemu człowiekowi. Nie awatarowi ale człowiekowi mającemu pracę, biznesowe znajomości, rodzinę.

Za to powinien być dożywotni ban. I jak sądzę będzie, bo to za poważna sprawa jest. To się może skończyć sprawą sadową o wizerunek ludzi, wizerunkiem zarabiających na życie.

Pozdrawiam i dzięki Marek-101 za ten wpis. Jesteś jak Zawisza Czarny, albo nawet lepiej: jak sam Louis de Funes. Ja dostanę tydzień, a militarysta w końcu wyleci. A ty będziesz w wątku militarnym czytał o samolocikach i okręcikach.


----------



## el nino

Wątek militarny...


----------



## Marek_101

Ronald W. Reagan said:


> I co teraz?
> 
> Pozdrawiam i dzięki Marek-101 za ten wpis. Jesteś jak Zawisza Czarny, albo nawet lepiej: jak sam Louis de Funes. Ja dostanę tydzień, a militarysta w końcu wyleci. A ty będziesz w wątku militarnym czytał o samolocikach i okręcikach.


jest takie przysłowie: nosił wilk razy kilka to ponieśli i wilka...


----------



## Tomeyk

Forumowicz siemian 3 dni za pisanie o ludziach "korpośmieci"


----------



## MajKeR_

newsted said:


> Majker jeździ wieswagenami w dizlu, więc do kategorii sprawnych samochodów się nie zalicza :troll:


Kiedyś dostałem zamiast niego briga, więc teraz z ostrożności nie odpowiadam na tę dziecinadę.


----------



## militarysta

[Wątek militarny] Technika wojska, organizacja i...


No to oficjalnie klepniete 24 AH-64E Apache dla Maroka. https://www.defence24.pl/przemysl/maroko-pierwszym-uzytkownikiem-apache-guardian-w-afryce




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## dkzg

Czy mógłby ktoś przyjrzeć się działalności użytkownika maly 13 ?? Jego działalność na forum polega tylko na wklejaniu linków do tekstów z infobusa, inforaila i innych info. Żadnej dyskusji, słowa komentarza, nic, tylko linki.


----------



## Eurotram

dkzg said:


> Czy mógłby ktoś przyjrzeć się działalności użytkownika maly 13 ?? Jego działalność na forum polega tylko na wklejaniu linków do tekstów z infobusa, inforaila i innych info. Żadnej dyskusji, słowa komentarza, nic, tylko linki.


Ja bym nie był taki popędliwy; mamy już od jakiegoś czasu jednego usera z naszej części forum,którego poglądy na pewne sprawy mi się niespecjalnie podobają,ale który IMHO doskonale spełnia się właśnie w roli (że się posłużę określeniem z Phototrans) "newsera".

@*ps-man: *przestań pi... sać takie rzeczy i daj sobie po prostu na wstrzymanie. Może za kilka miechów Ci się odblokuje,a tymczasem po prostu przeczekaj; przypomnij sobie ile np. Patryjota nie dawał żadnego znaku życia zanim ktoś zmusił 625 do reakcji i wyboru nowego moda


----------



## tramwaj

dirtyfinger said:


> Bede postowal dopoki mi starczy koniaczku i dopoki nie dostane bana. To forum bylo bardzo mile i przydatne jak bylem malym dzieckiem na nascie lat ale w tym momencie jestem jednym z lepszych studentow MArch na jednej z najlepszych szkol w Londynie. Ciocia zaczynala w Zarze na Oxford street. Ja bede pracowal dla Chipperfielda czy Mary Dugan a wy dalej bedziecie branzlowac sie kolejnymi wiezowcami w Warszawie i swoim rasizmem wiec nara kurwy.
> 
> Dla tej pizdy co mi mowila, ze jestem glupi polecam wpierdalanie gruzu. Moze i bylem na tyle glupi i naiwny zeby pisac licencjat o Bolshy ale wtedy nie bylo takiego jebanego faszyzmu. Tak sie pieknie zlozylo, ze w 2016 dostalam A za moj licencjat o syfie urbanistycznym w Bolshy piszac w drugim jezyku prace licencjacka. Pomijam fakt ze nawet moj promot z DDR byl w szoku jak mu pokazalem ten syf co sie odjaniepawla w Bolsche. Nie wiem czy to byl moj fiesty jezyk czy nasza pojebana polska trauma ale oni bardzo chcieli ci swiatli akademicyli zebym to prezentowal przed cala jebana szkola, pol eseju bylo o bialolece. Podsumowujac jebaly was pieski ale w szczegolnosci takie malutkie szczeniaczki. Wydaje mi sie, ze jak nie merytorycznie to moze przemowie po chamsku. Pozdrawiam wszystkie moje empatyczne dziewczyny a dla reszteczek zapiszczcie sie na terapie. Wypierdalam z tego forum bo wasz idiotyzm przekracza brak merytorycznosci i mieszkajac w takim miescie jak mieszkam i majac dostep do takiej ilosci merytorycznej tresci byloby poprostu dla mnie zalosne zebym sie spusczal nad jakimis incelami ktorzy mi pierdola ze mam serduszko po dobrej stronie. A niech was wszystkich pis w dupe dobrze wyrucha jak zbysiu stonoga mowil.
> 
> Nikogo w Londynie to nie interesuje ale wy macie trzystronowe awantury o glupie rasistowskie slowo. A dla tej starej ciotki ktora ewidentnie lawiruje w strone cudownej zmiany polecam powrot do polski 2020 i dostatnia odpowiedniego wpierdolu metalowa pala przy wyjsciu z krakowskiego klubu o 3 wnocy moze wtedy jej ci marokanscy imigtanci przestana przeszkadzac swoimi donosnymi rozmowami o 1 w nocy


----------



## kaktus

Niezły ściek


----------



## Tomeyk

dirtyfinger - miesiąc bana, forma posta i sposób zwracania się do współforumowiczów nieakceptowalne. W razie powrotu w tym samym stylu ban będzie bezterminowy.


----------



## Buster90

Don Vito KurDeBalanz said:


> O wlasnie, honorowy dawca moderowania.


Honorowy dawca brigów


----------



## Mateusz864

Dziękuję za usunięcie tego tolerancyjnego pana od murzynów.
Wpadł do niewinnego wątku, zrobił wielką kupę na środku i wyszedł trzaskając drzwiami ubliżając wszystkim przy okazji.
Prawdziwy "wzór" do naśladowania.


----------



## chauffeur

^^x5 
Jak to rynsztok i kompleksy potrafią wyjść z człowieka, który bardzo chce pokazać swoją wyższość.


----------



## Stiggy

Nic nowego. Ci, którzy najgłośniej krzyczą o tolerancji, bardzo często sami mają z nią duży problem.


----------



## Mario97

Nie kłócić się


----------



## dominomxd12345

[Radom] Port Lotniczy Radom-Sadków [rozbudowa - tylko... Kolegę trzeba trochę uspokoić w czasie ciszy wyborczej, język =rynsztok i obrażanie innych, plus politykowanie w wątku o lotnisku w Radomiu.


----------



## Hipolit

^^
Koniecznie !!!!! !!!


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

No jak Redoxygene, zamieszkaly w Berlinie, zalajkowal to sytuacja dotyczaca Radomia jest powazna bardzo.


----------



## redoxygene

Don Vito KurDeBalanz said:


> zamieszkaly w Berlinie


W ˈpɔʤ̑dãmʲjɛ 

PS A to aż tak poważne, że ˈʃʧ̑ɛʨ̑ĩn zainteresowany?


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Bede mogl odpowiedziec dopiero w poniedzialek bo cisza wyborcza 😉


----------



## notdot

panowie w dyskusji o rondach chyba się trochę zagalopowali








[Polska] Zasady ruchu drogowego (dyskusje o rondach =...


Klasycznie po polsku, teleport, skoro rowerzysci sie nauczyli to piesi tez moga ;)




www.skyscrapercity.com





i nie tylko o rondach








[Polska] Zasady ruchu drogowego na rondach (wątek specjalny)


Idiotyzmem jest sygnalizowanie zamiaru zmiany kierunku jazdy w takim miejscu, który jest daleko położony od faktycznego miejsca zmiany kierunku jazdy. Równie dobrze warszawskie Janusze mogą sobie zacząć sygnalizować zamiar skrętu w lewo na najbliższym rondzie jeszcze w garażu, lub na parkingu...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## dkzg

Naprawdę mamy wątek o tym jak się jeździ po rondach? :O Co następne? Wydzielony o turobinowych czy o pierwszeństwie na jezdni trzy i więcej pasmowej?


----------



## radko1994

^^
Jak kiedyś wejdziesz w ten wątek to zrozumiesz czemu ten temat jest wydzielony.


----------



## notdot

dkzg said:


> Naprawdę mamy wątek o tym jak się jeździ po rondach? :O Co następne? Wydzielony o turobinowych czy o pierwszeństwie na jezdni trzy i więcej pasmowej?





radko1994 said:


> ^^
> Jak kiedyś wejdziesz w ten wątek to zrozumiesz czemu ten temat jest wydzielony.


taaa szczególnie, że w tych wątkach jest ze 3 może 5 gości którzy się non stop kłócą między sobą
co oznacza dany znak, co powiedział jakiś ekspert od znaków, co powiedział sąd i dlaczego się myli oraz dlaczego ktoś inaczej interpretuje znaki
i tak przez 10 stron z wielokrotnymi cytatami, poszatkowaną czyjąś wypowiedzią, żeby się przyczepić do jednego słowa, bo ktoś napisał można zamiast powinno się
i potem przez kolejne 5 stron obrażanie się nawzajem


----------



## bad455

Czyli trochę taki wątek militarny, tylko o rondach? 😉


----------



## Maciek97

Taka nowomowa. Coś ktoś uzna za "rasistowskie" to trzeba zacząć innego określenia które zapewne zostanie uznane za rasistowskie za kilka lat.
To byłby smutny żart gdyby w takiej sytuacji moderatorzy chcieli reagować jakimiś ostrzeżeniami .


----------



## jutlandzki

Wgłebiam się własnie w info o bardzo kontrowersyjnej duńskiej sprawie w kwestii około-BLM i czytam w duńskiej gazecie o ofierze morderstwa roztrząsanego czy ma podłoże rasistowskie '28 år gamle og *farvede* afrodansker'. W Politiken, drugiej od lewej na spektrum pogladowym, w pełni popierającej BLM i krytycznej wobec opinii chcących zostawić sprawe jako 'zwykłe' zabojstwo.
Post, ktory tu cytowano, nacechowany był zdecydowanie negatywnie, ale nie przesadzajmy z czystym formalizmem wobec semantyki.


----------



## notdot

w drogowej księdze nie było reakcji to może tutaj



notdot said:


> panowie w dyskusji o rondach chyba się trochę zagalopowali
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Polska] Zasady ruchu drogowego (dyskusje o rondach =...
> 
> 
> Klasycznie po polsku, teleport, skoro rowerzysci sie nauczyli to piesi tez moga ;)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i nie tylko o rondach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Polska] Zasady ruchu drogowego na rondach (wątek specjalny)
> 
> 
> Idiotyzmem jest sygnalizowanie zamiaru zmiany kierunku jazdy w takim miejscu, który jest daleko położony od faktycznego miejsca zmiany kierunku jazdy. Równie dobrze warszawskie Janusze mogą sobie zacząć sygnalizować zamiar skrętu w lewo na najbliższym rondzie jeszcze w garażu, lub na parkingu...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com


przypominam się, bo tam już za chwilę dojdzie do rękoczynów


r6666 said:


> A twoje posty... nie grzeszą nachalna inteligencją.





r6666 said:


> Chyba twoje kompetencje, jako operatora pojazdu jednokołowego oburęcznego nie pozwalaja ci określać mnie nieukiem.
> 
> To tak na marginesie co do twoich kompetencji, gdzie robisz z siebie pajaca w każdym poście, aby tylko być w opozycji do mnie. To jest nawet zabawne.
> 
> Nie czujesz tego, że do tej pory, póki nie było internetu to tylko twoja rodzina wiedziała,że z tobą coś nie tak???
> 
> Jak chcesz ze mną sobie popyszczyć to uważaj, bo się zdziwisz. Po tym co wypisujesz złośliwy to ty raczej nie będziesz.To cecha ludzi inteligentnych.





MT said:


> Po pierwsze, nieuku " Ale taki poziom logiki najwyraźniej jest za trudny dla kogoś po 4 klasach podstawówki.
> 
> Tępaku tego nie napisałem. Napisałem, że skoro jest skrzyżowanie, to są dwie drogi. Tylko taki tępak jak ty może na podstawie tego założyć prawdziwość twierdzenia odwrotnego.





Tom66 said:


> Przedszkolaczek jak czegoś nie rozumie, to stara się zrozumieć. Warszawski Janusz na forach tylko trolluje, bo mu tylko na tym zależy.


oczywiście te wyzwiska trwają w najlepsze


----------



## demoos

Udzial bierze r6666, nie bedzie reakcji. Conajwyzej znikna posty i bedziemy udawac, ze nic nie bylo.


----------



## notdot

demoos said:


> Udzial bierze r6666, nie bedzie reakcji. Conajwyzej znikna posty i bedziemy udawac, ze nic nie bylo.


a co on jest jakiś robocop czy co? żeby zacytować klasyka filmu


----------



## demoos

Nie pierwszy i nie ostatni gdy sypie inwektywami a moderacja z tym nic nie robi. 
Poza kasacja postow nie przypominam sobie innej "kary"


----------



## abeyro

Wilku88 said:


> Za co abeyro ma bana?


Dzięki za pamięć.










Jaka jest praktyczna korzysc z "nabijania postów" po przekroczeniu ich granicznego progu 500 szt?
Mnie były one potrzebne na budę dla mojego psa .


----------



## notdot

demoos said:


> Nie pierwszy i nie ostatni gdy sypie inwektywami a moderacja z tym nic nie robi.
> Poza kasacja postow nie przypominam sobie innej "kary"


czyli gość obraża innych i nic a taki @abeyro dostaje bana za "nabijanie postów"
no kurrrrrde


----------



## skejl

O kurczę… Średnio 5 postów na dobę w ostatnich dniach poprzedzających bana i już kara za nabijanie. Zrobiłem dzisiaj kilka fotek do relacji, aż się boję wrzucać, bo coś tam dzisiaj już postowałem. Może zróbmy tak: ja wrzucę, a Wy udajcie, że nie widzicie. Lajki przyznajcie jutro.


----------



## r6666

demoos said:


> Nie pierwszy i nie ostatni gdy sypie inwektywami a moderacja z tym nic nie robi.
> Poza kasacja postow nie przypominam sobie innej "kary"


Rozumiem,że według ciebie odzywki per nieuku i tumanie są ok? Ale rozumiem brak obiektywizmu...inaczej nie dacie rady jak tylko za pomocą wyselekcjonowanych i tendencyjnie wybranych fragmentów postów.
Norma...


----------



## demoos

Dalej nie rozumiesz, ze nie chodzi o to kto ma racje, a o jezyk wypowiedzi. 

Ja Cie tam lubie i lubie sie z Toba nie zgadzac, bo sie nie wyzywamy a dyskutujemy.


----------



## r6666

demoos said:


> Dalej nie rozumiesz, ze nie chodzi o to kto ma racje, a o jezyk wypowiedzi.
> 
> Ja Cie tam lubie i lubie sie z Toba nie zgadzac, bo sie nie wyzywamy a dyskutujemy.


Czy pisze do niego w ten sam sposób jak on do mnie ??? Czy gdzieś mu napisałem,że jest po prostu debilem??? Absolutnie na to sobie nie pozwoliłem, prawda? A że ma lekko prześmiewczy ton...chyba mieszczę się w normie?


----------



## demoos

Nie, ta dyskusja nie miesci w normach nawet po uzyciu potrojnego przymrozenia oka


----------



## notdot

r6666 said:


> Czy pisze do niego w ten sam sposób jak on do mnie ??? Czy gdzieś mu napisałem,że jest po prostu debilem???





r6666 said:


> To tak na marginesie co do twoich kompetencji, gdzie robisz z siebie pajaca w każdym poście, aby tylko być w opozycji do mnie. To jest nawet zabawne.
> Nie czujesz tego, że do tej pory, póki nie było internetu to tylko twoja rodzina wiedziała,że z tobą coś nie tak???


----------



## r6666

notdot said:


> ...


Mam pytanie. Masz coś do mnie ? Bo takie stronnicze zgłaszanie jest po prostu niesmaczne i raczej nie za dobrze o tobie świadczy. Wiesz jakim mianem określa sie takich małych charakterem ludzików ???


----------



## r6666

demoos said:


> Nie, ta dyskusja nie miesci w normach nawet po uzyciu potrojnego przymrozenia oka


Masz rację. Proponuję zaapelować do moich kontrdyskutantów. Zacytować ci ich wypowiedzi ? Czy sam znajdziesz ?


----------



## demoos

Przeciez chodzi o Was obu


----------



## notdot

r6666 said:


> Mam pytanie. Masz coś do mnie ? Bo takie stronnicze zgłaszanie jest po prostu niesmaczne i raczej nie za dobrze o tobie świadczy. Wiesz jakim mianem określa sie takich małych charakterem ludzików ???


już ci odpisałem, że mod sam może podjąć decyzję, bo dostał linki do całych stron waszej dyskusji, nie tylko twojej
a że jesteś pod ochroną i modzi nie reagują, to dla mnie koniec tematu, szkoda tylko, że inni dostają bana za dużo mniejsze przewinienia


----------



## abeyro

Chcialbym wiedziec, ktory moderator dal “abeyro” ban na 4 dni, za, jak to okreslil sam mod,: “ nabijanie postow”

Mam przeczucie graniczace z pewnoscia: zaden sie nie ujawni.


notdot said:


> szkoda tylko, że inni dostają bana za dużo mniejsze przewinienia


----------



## familok

Zacytuję siebie:


familok said:


> notdot said:
> 
> 
> 
> przypominam się, bo tam już za chwilę dojdzie do rękoczynów
> 
> 
> 
> Tam i w wątku o rondach r6666 sprowadził już swoich interlokutorów do swojego poziomu, a teraz próbuje ich pokonać doświadczeniem. Ale za wypowiedzi:
> 
> 
> 
> r6666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Czy idiotyzmem jest sygnalizowanie zamiaru zmiany kierunku jazdy tuż przed wjazdem na skrzyżowanie?
> Może dla milicjanta z Rzeszowa czy sądu z Lublina( gdzie zdecydowanie przeważaja z wykształceniem podstawowym niepełnym).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> r6666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> (...)
> Te same zasady sygnalizowania przejazdu przez SoRO istnieją np w Wielkiej Brytanii, Szwecji...czyli tutaj też popisałeś się brakiem jakiejkolwiek wiedzy.
> Inne są podobno w Niemczech..ale jak wiadomo jak się Niemcowi coś powie,że ma być tak to ten wykonuje posłusznie..bez myślenia. Faktycznie pasujesz do niemieckiego porządku. Myślenie jest ci obce.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> godne ksenofobicznego trolla level master cham, należałaby się nagroda specjalna. Noż k**wa, tam panuje tak wysoki poziom kultury osobistej, że przy czytaniu tych wątków mysz mi laserem dziury w biurku wypala!
Click to expand...

Jeśli jakiejś jednostce dozwolony jest taki pokaz lekceważenia zasad netykiety oraz savoir-vivre, to w niedalekiej przyszłości poziom tego forum stoczy się na dno: prostactwo rozleje się na inne wątki, ci bardziej wrażliwi odejdą na inne fora a władzę przejmie kołtuneria 😑


----------



## Tomeyk

Forumowicz DDZ tydzień wolnego.
Obrażanie moderatorów (i każdego innego forumowicz też) to słaby pomysł - ani to grzecznie, ani bezpiecznie.


----------



## PretoriaNPG

yascoos said:


> Nie wiem jakiego charakteru były to wyjazy ale domyślam się, że raczej nie miałeś okazji popracować z przeciętnymi ukraińcami, bo inaczej zrozumiałbyś sposób postępowania/zachowania ludzi z naszych służb granicznych. *Poczytaj sobie o homosovieticusie, oni (Ukraińcy) wpasowują się niemal idealnie w tę definicję*. Dlatego śmiać mi się chce, kiedy czytam takie wyrazy oburzenia bo jestem więcej niż pewien, że pisze je ktoś kto nie ma o tym tzw. zielonego pojęcia. Ukraina, przez bycie pod ruskim butem przez 3 pokolenia, stała się od nas dużo bardziej odległa niż się większości tutaj wydaje. I nie zmienią tego zaklęcia o _braciach ukraińcach_ czy wspólnej historii, nawet bez mieszania w taką dyskusję sprawy Bandery.
> 
> *Los pokierował moją karierą zwodową tak przekornie, że niestety muszę obcować z ukraińcami na codzień. Nieskromnie powiem, że stałem się ekspertem w postępowaniu z nimi, i jako taki ekspert powiem tobie i innym oburzonym... jeśli chcesz cokolwiek osiągnąć w kontaktach z ukraińcami, to musisz zyskać ich szacunek. A jako homosovieticusty szanują wyłącznie silniejszych od siebie. Zatem, mówiąc obrazowo... najpierw w pysk, dopiero póżniej dzień dobry*. Dla naszej kultury to nie do przyjęcia, dla ludzi sowieckich to norma. Stąd dalszy wywód.... owo "chamskie" zachowanie SG to raczej wiedza i doświadczenie zawodowe, niż objaw braku kultury. I pisze to zupełnie poważnie, choć pewnie zlecą się tu zaraz róznej maści specjaliści od obyczajów na przejściach granicznych.
> 
> *O takich pierdołach jak to, że praktycznie każdy ukrainiec, z pełną świadomościa próbuje w drodze do Polski coś przemycić, i przysparza tym pracy służbom granicznym, to już nawet nie wspominam.*
> 
> Staliście kiedyś w kolejce do przejścia granicznego wspólnie z ukraińcami i słyszeliście ze zrozumieniem, jakie to miłosne wyznania pod adresem Polaków wypowiadają _nasi ukraińscy bracia_? Wątpię, bo wtedy pisalibyście o potrzebie pałowania _tej ukraińskiej dziczy_, a nie oburzali się na zachowanie SG.


Sorry,ale dla mnie tego typu wypowiedzi użytkownika yascoos zahaczają o ksenofobię.

SkyscraperCity


----------



## radko1994

To nie jest zahaczenie, to jest ksenofobia w czystej formie. Takie uogólnianie oraz podsycanie nienawiści i niechęci do niczego dobrego nie prowadzą. Tam zresztą w całym wątku cuchnie prymitywnym nacjonalizmem. Mam nadzieję, że takie rzeczy nie będą na forum tolerowane.


----------



## yascoos

PretoriaNPG said:


> Sorry,ale dla mnie tego typu wypowiedzi użytkownika yascoos zahaczają o ksenofobię.


"Zahaczanie" to dość nieprecyzyjne określenie. Ksenofobem albo się jest albo nie. Proszę dokładnie pokazać, w którym to miejscu mojej wypowiedzi wylazł ze mnie ksenofob, zamiast zaznaczać jej połowę, bo mam wrażenie że tobie się po prostu nie podobają słowa homosovieticus i ukrainiec użyte w jednym zdaniu. Czy jeśli napiszę, że murzyn to czarnoskóry przedstawiciel _**** sapiens_, to stwierdzisz że moja wypowiedź "zahacza" o rasizm?


----------



## radko1994

yascoos said:


> "Zahaczanie" to dość nieprecyzyjne określenie. Ksenofobem albo się jest albo nie.* Proszę dokładnie pokazać*, w którym to miejscu mojej wypowiedzi wylazł ze mnie ksenofob.


Już pokazuję.



yascoos said:


> Nie wiem jakiego charakteru były to wyjazy ale domyślam się, że raczej nie miałeś okazji popracować z przeciętnymi ukraińcami, bo inaczej zrozumiałbyś sposób postępowania/zachowania ludzi z naszych służb granicznych.* Poczytaj sobie o homosovieticusie, oni (Ukraińcy) wpasowują się niemal idealnie w tę definicję. Dlatego śmiać mi się chce, kiedy czytam takie wyrazy oburzenia* bo jestem więcej niż pewien, że pisze je ktoś kto nie ma o tym tzw. zielonego pojęcia. Ukraina, przez bycie pod ruskim butem przez 3 pokolenia, stała się od nas dużo bardziej odległa niż się większości tutaj wydaje. I nie zmienią tego zaklęcia o _braciach ukraińcach_ czy wspólnej historii, nawet bez mieszania w taką dyskusję sprawy Bandery.
> 
> Los pokierował moją karierą zwodową tak przekornie, *że niestety muszę obcować z ukraińcami na codzień. *Nieskromnie powiem, że *stałem się ekspertem w postępowaniu z nimi*, i jako taki ekspert powiem tobie i innym oburzonym... jeśli chcesz cokolwiek osiągnąć w kontaktach z ukraińcami, to musisz zyskać ich szacunek. *A jako homosovieticusty szanują wyłącznie silniejszych od siebie. Zatem, mówiąc obrazowo... najpierw w pysk, dopiero póżniej dzień dobry. Dla naszej kultury to nie do przyjęcia, dla ludzi sowieckich to norma.* Stąd dalszy wywód.... owo "chamskie" zachowanie SG to raczej wiedza i doświadczenie zawodowe, niż objaw braku kultury.* I pisze to zupełnie poważnie*, choć pewnie zlecą się tu zaraz róznej maści specjaliści od obyczajów na przejściach granicznych.
> 
> *O takich pierdołach jak to, że praktycznie każdy ukrainiec, z pełną świadomościa próbuje w drodze do Polski coś przemycić, i przysparza tym pracy służbom granicznym, to już nawet nie wspominam.
> 
> Staliście kiedyś w kolejce do przejścia granicznego wspólnie z ukraińcami i słyszeliście ze zrozumieniem, jakie to miłosne wyznania pod adresem Polaków wypowiadają nasi ukraińscy bracia? Wątpię, bo wtedy pisalibyście o potrzebie pałowania tej ukraińskiej dziczy, a nie oburzali się na zachowanie SG.*


----------



## yascoos

radko1994 said:


> Już pokazuję.


Mój post nie byl do ciebie więc bądź uprzejmy się nie wtrącać.


----------



## PretoriaNPG

yascoos said:


> "Zahaczanie" to dość nieprecyzyjne określenie. Ksenofobem albo się jest albo nie.
> Grunt,że Ty dość precyzyjnie się wyraziłeś


To czy jesteś czy nim jesteś czy nie, nie mnie oceniać a czy wypowiedź jest ksenofobiczna pozostawiam modom 



yascoos said:


> Proszę dokładnie pokazać, w którym to miejscu mojej wypowiedzi wylazł ze mnie ksenofob, zamiast zaznaczać jej połowę, bo mam wrażenie że tobie się po prostu nie podobają słowa homosovieticus i ukrainiec użyte w jednym zdaniu.


Masz wyboldowane^^
Już nawet pominę kwestię celowego używanie form Ukrainiec z małej litery.
Mógłbym to jeszcze zwalić na zwykłą niechlujność gdybyś w tym samym zdaniu nie używał form Polacy/Polska z wielkich liter.


----------



## yascoos

PretoriaNPG said:


> Masz wyboldowane^^


Aha, czyli wersja z dwoma wyrazami w jednym zdaniu.


----------



## ixs

yascoos said:


> Aha, czyli wersja z dwoma wyrazami w jednym zdaniu.


Mindfuck kompletny... jedziesz po nich wschodniactwem, samemu prezentujac wrecz ucielesnienie tego, tylko w jeszcze gorszej formie.



> *najpierw w pysk, dopiero póżniej dzień dobry. Dla naszej kultury to nie do przyjęcia, dla ludzi sowieckich to norma*


No przeciez wlasnie napisales, ze w Twojej kulturze te stosunki jak najbardziej sie zawieraja. Tylko w innej roli siebie widzisz. Pana z batem... z awansu. No powiem Ci ze "Kultura zachodnia na 120%.  



> *O takich pierdołach jak to, że praktycznie każdy ukrainiec, z pełną świadomościa próbuje w drodze do Polski coś przemycić, i przysparza tym pracy służbom granicznym, to już nawet nie wspominam.
> 
> Staliście kiedyś w kolejce do przejścia granicznego wspólnie z ukraińcami i słyszeliście ze zrozumieniem, jakie to miłosne wyznania pod adresem Polaków wypowiadają nasi ukraińscy bracia? Wątpię, bo wtedy pisalibyście o potrzebie pałowania tej ukraińskiej dziczy, a nie oburzali się na zachowanie SG.*


Tak szybko zapomnial wol jak cieleciem byl? A co sie dzialo na polsko - niemieckiej granicy przed nie tak dawnym przystapieniem Polski do EU? Nie dosc, ze wystepowalo identyczne co do zasady zjawisko przemytu, to jeszcze zdobyczne, wyzwolone spod panowania niemieckiego wlasciciela samochody wjezdzaly do Polski. Tak to zarezonowalo w swiadomosci mieszkancow przygranicznych obszarow, ze po dzis dzien lokalni prawicowi politycy robia na tym kampanie. No i co, Polacy nie jezdza i nie jezdzili nawet na ten wschod zeby nabic se 90 litrowy bak do pelna w swoim starym, trzymanym pod "przemyt" Passacie?

A i moze chcesz pogadac o tym, co prosty Polak sadzi i mowi o Niemcach, ba, czasem o calym zachodzie... gdzie koniec koncow jedzie, i skad kase "wywozi".

:nuts:


----------



## jacekq

PretoriaNPG said:


> z małej litery.
> […]
> z wielkich liter.


A jak powiem, że to są rusycyzmy i powinno być małą / dużą / wielką literą, to też będzie ksenofobiczne?


----------



## Tomeyk

Po prostu On - tydzień odpoczynku za OT i wywoływanie flejma w wątku białoruskim:


Po prostu On said:


> Pytanie jest następujące - gdzie w tym wszystkim jest "zgniła Łunia"? Gdzie kanclerz Angela Merkel, gdzie prezydent Francji pan Macron? Czy tylko potrafią "walczyć" o "wolność i demokrację" w kontekście Węgier i Polski bo w nich niby rządzą reżimy podobne do białoruskiego?
> Cała sytuacja na Białorusi też tylko pokazuje jak beznadziejnie głupie są wywody np. polskich "demokratów" mówiące o reżimie panującym w kraju i to "kablowanie" na swój kraj do struktur unijnych w wielu sprawach. Cieszy się tylko z tego car putin.


plus inne


----------



## PretoriaNPG

@Tomeyk 
Może któryś z adminów odniósł by się do posta zgłoszonego powyżej bo mam wrażenie,że nikt z adminów tu nie zagląda


----------



## abeyro

Pretorian, przeciez “widzenie” zachodnio-pomorskiego, lubuskiego ew FreiStadt Danzing w Reichu i opier... Ukraincow (sluszne badz nie)
- takie postawy sa tu akceptowane.

No i on nie nabija postow 😅😀


----------



## kaspric

Tomeyk said:


> Po prostu On - tydzień odpoczynku za OT i wywoływanie flejma w wątku białoruskim:


Życzyłbym sobie, byście byli konsekwentni i karali też wywoływanie flejmu z drugiej strony barykady.


----------



## macieii

SkyscraperCity


----------



## Grvl

Oj tam, żarcik nieszczególnie wysokich lotów. Tak, że nawet mi się nie chciało reagować


----------



## ixs

poza tym to jest usprawiedliwione i sprowokowane bo Grvl chwile wczesniej papieza obrazal.


----------



## PretoriaNPG

Znaczy zmusił go do noszenia tęczowej flagi?


----------



## notdot

ixs said:


> poza tym to jest usprawiedliwione i sprowokowane bo Grvl chwile wczesniej papieza obrazal.


a czyli można pisać inwektywy na innych jak się jest sprowokowanym
dobrze wiedzieć jak się ewentualnie tłumaczyć
tak jak się w przedszkolu dzieci tłumaczą


----------



## rince1

notdot said:


> a czyli można pisać inwektywy na innych jak się jest sprowokowanym
> dobrze wiedzieć jak się ewentualnie tłumaczyć
> tak jak się w przedszkolu dzieci tłumaczą


----------



## ixs

notdot said:


> a czyli można pisać inwektywy na innych jak się jest sprowokowanym
> dobrze wiedzieć jak się ewentualnie tłumaczyć
> tak jak się w przedszkolu dzieci tłumaczą


...to jednak Papiez, Polak Swiety... a poza tym, przeciez w kierunku Grvla to nie byly nawet inwektywy.


----------



## notdot

oj, panowie, widać że się nie znacie na sarkazmie


----------



## noclab

Człowiek przegina z "ironią"








[Białystok] Mieszkaniówka w budowie


@BialystoKtoregoNieMa kto to jest "inwestor ze zmywaka"? Słowniczek BKN cd ynwestor ze zmywaka (ang. landlord of the rings) - często jednocześnie -> kredyciarz srający się o każdą złotówę - osoba, który nabyła nieruchomość w celu najmu i "zabezpieczenia powrotu do macieży". Odwiedza tę...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## dkzg

No co Ty chcesz, dobre


----------



## noclab

Może byłoby dobre w jakimś "100 lat planowania" czy innym HP, ale nie w wątku, gdzie ludzie dzielą się informacjami, a część prosi o radę. Poczytaj parę ostatnich stron wątku. To już przekracza granice ironii. "Inwestor ze zmywaka" - bardzo dobre no. Znaczna część osób zarzyna się za granicą, by odłożyć na własne M i wszyscy są zrównani z jakimiś "Januszami". Do tego argumentacja w innym poście, że nie opłaca się kupować nic inwestycyjnego, bo będzie wojna i "Ruskie wejdo", to już gruba przesada albo trolololo.


----------



## 19Dako20

e tam, trafia w sedno.


----------



## Us3rNam3

Zastanawiam się nad przymusowym urlopem z własnej woli od forum i tu moje pytanie, jak ograniczony jest dostęp do forum dla osoby zbanowanej ? 
Wygląda to tak że tak jak użytkownik niezalogowany nie mamy dostępu do 'Klub Forum [powyżej 100 postów]' oraz oczywiście nie możemy zamieszczać swoich postów oraz dawać like'ów ?


----------



## Eurotram

Us3rNam3 said:


> Zastanawiam się nad przymusowym urlopem z własnej woli od forum i tu moje pytanie, jak ograniczony jest dostęp do forum dla osoby zbanowanej ?
> Wygląda to tak że tak jak użytkownik niezalogowany nie mamy dostępu do 'Klub Forum [powyżej 100 postów]' oraz oczywiście nie możemy zamieszczać swoich postów oraz dawać like'ów ?


Nie masz dostępu do Klubu,nie masz dostępu do PM-ek,nie wiesz kto i za co Cię lajkuje,kto Cię cytuje itd.
Jeśli jesteś zalogowany, to nic nie zobaczysz; jeśli jesteś niezalogowany, to możesz spokojnie przeglądać sobie całą resztę forum w trybie pasywnym.


----------



## tramwaj

^^ ^^ Dodaj sobie do ublocka/adblocka filtr:



Code:


! https://www.skyscrapercity.com
www.skyscrapercity.com###top

nie ma za co


----------



## Us3rNam3

^ Problem w tym, że ublock oraz adblock to są zwykłe dodatki, które można włączyć/wyłączyć w kilka sekund 
Eurotram mi powiedział o to, o co mi chodziło, więc nie zaśmiecam już dalej księgi.


----------



## perdurabo

Czy @stobrawsky to @Koppel? @Adolf Warski twierdzi, że tak. Sposób "dyskusji" jest podobny więc jeśli tak to czemu nie poleciał za multikonto?


----------



## MichalJ

Babciu ratunku:








beretissimus2046







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Zyzio

ale osso chozi? 
jedzie i sie nudzi.... dojedzie to przestanie pisać


----------



## Exelcior

beretissimus2046 - lokalny Pan trolololo


----------



## militarysta

Czy moderacja może coś zrobić z tym:








[Wątek militarny] Technika wojska, organizacja i...


Zaś Rosja jeżeli chodzi o demografię wygląda jeszcze smutniej niż my. Nie do końca. Może zapoznaj się najpierw z dekretami prezydenta FR dotyczącymi polityki migracyjnej i sprawdź, ilu mieszkańców dawnych republik sprowadzili do siebie. Przy okazji, Donbas to też potencjalnie duża liczba...




www.skyscrapercity.com














Jest to kolejny taki motyw tego samego usera po:










Wątek Militarny jest ciekawym miejscem dyskusji ale user RwR nie wnosi do niego niego nic wartościowego za to notorycznie obraża innych userów i robi tam chlew.

Już pomijam jechanie po mnie z nazwiska.Czy ktokolwiek z modów może zareagować aczkolwiek bez kasowania ciekawego wątku? Szkoda żeby przez chamstwo usera RwR poleciał cały wątek. Ale jak widać wyzywanie innych interlokutorów w dyskusji jest u tego usera notoryczne - co miesiąc to samo. Ostatnio też moderator musiał kasować kilka postów.


----------



## Ronald W. Reagan

Ty cholerny hipokryto. Używałeś tu nazwisk niewinnych ludzi, myśląc że to ja. Obrażałeś ich i wypisywałeś jakieś głupoty. Twoje posty powyżej tego co napisałem ociekają jadem i wielokrotnie tam piszesz że '"łżę jak pies" i takie tam łagodności. Do poczytania dla zainteresowanych.

A teraz przybiegasz tu!!!. Dawno cię na kopach stąd powinni wywalić. Tylko przez brak moderacji jeszcze tu trwasz. Po prostu już jej nie ma.
W dawnych dobrych czasach byś tu nie przetrwał dnia. Kiedyś mieliśmy forum. Ale teraz mamy wolną amerykankę. Teraz może pisać kto chce. Nawet sponsorowane pisiorki z powiązaniami.


----------



## militarysta

No wiesz, trudno nie pisać że "łżesz jak pies" skoro piszesz o mnie z imienia i nazwiska po czym piszesz że rzekomo pisałem o tym że:

wierzę w zamach w Smoleńsku
jestem pupilkiem Pis
uwielbiam Macierewicza
zakładam 3 dni szkolenia na T-72
itp itd
Za każdym razem jak rzucasz do mnie, pod nazwiskiem, tego typu oskarżenia pytam prosto: link, cytat. Ani razu takiego nie byłeś w stanie wskazać ponieważ łżesz jak pies. Notorycznie kłamiesz na mój temat do tego pisząc o mnie z imienia i nazwiska żeby to indeksowały google. Mam tak dość twojego chamskiego jechania po mnie z imienia i nazwiska że mam zamiar zwrócić się oficjalnie do właściciela serwera o podanie twojego IP a potem to ja już sobie przez kancelarię ustalę kim jesteś z imienia, nazwiska PESELU i numeru buta. Zrobię to nie po to żeby ciebie straszyć prawnikami ale dlatego że skoro bardzo starasz się żeby mnie indeksowały z imienia i nazwiska google to ciebie też zaczną -zaręczam, bo anonimowość w sieci to mit.


A co do wyzwisk i kultury to twoja własna wstawka z końca lipca:









Oczywiście jest tego więcej ale najpierw wyzywasz ludzi w dyskusji a potem to kasujesz.


----------



## notdot

To co? wywalić obydwu i będzie spokój?


----------



## Din Sevenn

Jak czasem czytam skargi z Wątku Militarnego i nomen omen wojny userów między sobą to mam przed oczami tego gościa:


----------



## militarysta

notdot said:


> To co? wywalić obydwu i będzie spokój?


Zasadniczo przypomina to "zabijcie wszystkich Bóg rozpozna swoich" ale jest w tym jakaś logika


----------



## br2048

Czy na tym forum można wprost oskarżać konkretne firmy o złodziejstwo i zarzucać konkretnym ludziom przekręty?








[Wątek militarny] Technika wojska, organizacja i...


Człowieku, przecież RWR pisze o przetargu! Co armię obchodzi w takim wypadku koszt jakichkolwiek środków produkcji? Daje się wymagania i jeśli firma ma szansę je spełnić, to określa w ofercie za ile. Wszystko w temacie. Altaya produkuje firma która go opracowała? Nową wersję AFATDS robi...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## 625

br2048 said:


> Czy na tym forum można wprost oskarżać konkretne firmy o złodziejstwo i zarzucać konkretnym ludziom przekręty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Wątek militarny] Technika wojska, organizacja i...
> 
> 
> Człowieku, przecież RWR pisze o przetargu! Co armię obchodzi w takim wypadku koszt jakichkolwiek środków produkcji? Daje się wymagania i jeśli firma ma szansę je spełnić, to określa w ofercie za ile. Wszystko w temacie. Altaya produkuje firma która go opracowała? Nową wersję AFATDS robi...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com


Zamykam wątek militarny. Pomyślimy co dalej.


----------



## 625

Ronald W. Reagan said:


> Są tu jacyś inni admini z jajami jeszcze? To poproszę o interwencję.


Przy okazji przekonałem się, że nie warto wpuszczać Cię do tego wątku. Nie przedstawiasz dowodów, a rzucasz oskarżeniami na prawo i lewo.


----------



## filosss

W wątku o warszawskim wątku Central Point ponownie rozgorzała dyskusja, wszczęta przez zbulwersowanych userów, którzy zapostowane kadry obejmujące ww. inwestycję z tłem w postaci tłumów uczestniczących w protestach traktują jako rzekomą agitację polityczną. 
Prośba o przeanalizowanie sprawy i jednoznaczne wskazanie uczestniczącym w dyskusji stanowiska szanownego moderatorstwa. Jeżeli zostanie wskazane, że tak, zdjęcia obejmujące daną inwestycję, ale również manifestujących to agitacja polityczna, która nie powinna mieć miejsca, to wszyscy aktywni userzy, wrzucający dane kadry, dzięki którym można analizować postępy realizacji danej inwestycji, zapewne się dostosują. W mojej ocenie to absurd, ale ja być może się nie znam.
Tak czy inaczej, jeżeli taka sytuacja wystąpi, to osobiście i za każdym razem będę interweniował o usunięcie wszystkich zdjęć (z wątków inwestycyjnych), na których znajdą się np. uczestnicy nie tak odległego Marszu Niepodległości czy uczestnicy "obchodów" 1 sierpnia na Rondzie Dmowskiego - prezentujący to samo skrajne środowisko jw. 
Prośba o zajecie stanowiska w ww. wątku.


----------



## Po prostu On

filosss said:


> W wątku o warszawskim wątku Central Point ponownie rozgorzała dyskusja, wszczęta przez zbulwersowanych userów, którzy zapostowane kadry obejmujące ww. inwestycję z tłem w postaci tłumów uczestniczących w protestach traktują jako rzekomą agitację polityczną.
> Prośba o przeanalizowanie sprawy i jednoznaczne wskazanie uczestniczącym w dyskusji stanowiska szanownego moderatorstwa. Jeżeli zostanie wskazane, że tak, zdjęcia obejmujące daną inwestycję, ale również manifestujących to agitacja polityczna, która nie powinna mieć miejsca, to wszyscy aktywni userzy, wrzucający dane kadry, dzięki którym można analizować postępy realizacji danej inwestycji, zapewne się dostosują. W mojej ocenie to absurd, ale ja być może się nie znam.
> Tak czy inaczej, jeżeli taka sytuacja wystąpi, to osobiście i za każdym razem będę interweniował o usunięcie wszystkich zdjęć (z wątków inwestycyjnych), na których znajdą się np. uczestnicy nie tak odległego Marszu Niepodległości czy uczestnicy "obchodów" 1 sierpnia na Rondzie Dmowskiego - prezentujący to samo skrajne środowisko jw.
> Prośba o zajecie stanowiska w ww. wątku.


Ale po co tak długo?
Po prostu, nie wrzucać na siłę kontentu który nie jest strikte związany z budową i nie męczyć tym wszystkich ludzi . A tłumaczenie, "że akurat wtedy kiedy inni protestowali i to tylko tak zwyczajnie wyszło, że coś, że to i tamto" ale ma się przy tym dodatkowo ustawiony "odpowiedni" awatar na forum to jest po prostu robienie kpin nawet ze średnio inteligentnego człowieka.

Napisze dalej. Można powiedzieć, że zawodowo w branży budowlanej pracuje od 15 lat (mam 37) (obecnie wykonuje usługi, wcześniej handel materiałami budowlanymi) a tak generalnie to jak wracałem z podstawy w latach 90ątych to robili drogi z kostki na osiedlu na którym mieszkam od urodzenia i jak wracałem ze szkoły to zawsze godzine przystawałem aby popatrzeć na praowników jak jeżdżą koparkami, kładą krawężniki, układają kostkę. Od tego się zaczęło. Jak podrosłem zacząłem za sprawą warszawskich wieżowców interesować się takimi inwestycjami.
Naprawdę nie potrzeba mi oglądać "przy okazji" notorycznie ludzi którzy z jakiegoś powodu protestują (nie zyjemiy na Białorusi, mamy demokrację to protesty są normalną rzeczą) przeglądając forum budowlane!! Myśle, że jest więcej takich osób.


----------



## naruciakk

Po prostu On said:


> Po prostu, nie wrzucać na siłę kontentu który nie jest strikte związany z budową i nie męczyć tym wszystkich ludzi . A tłumaczenie, "że akurat wtedy kiedy inni protestowali i to tylko tak zwyczajnie wyszło, że coś, że to i tamto" ale ma się przy tym dodatkowo ustawiony "odpowiedni" awatar na forum to jest po prostu robienie kpin nawet ze średnio inteligentnego człowieka.


Jak jadę rowerem i w czasie tej jazdy zrobię przy okazji kilka zdjęć jakies inwestycji, tyle, że przez przypadek złapię na tym zdjęciu rower to nie powinienem wrzucać? A jak ktoś pójdzie na protest i robiąc zdjęcia protestu przy okazji zrobi zdjęcia inwestycji, to na nie wrzucać? Na litość, przecież to się kupy nie trzyma nawet jak ktoś jest zatwardziałym przeciwnikiem tychże protestów.


----------



## dkzg

Po prostu On said:


> Ale po co tak długo?
> Po prostu, nie wrzucać na siłę kontentu który nie jest strikte związany z budową i nie męczyć tym wszystkich ludzi . A tłumaczenie, "że akurat wtedy kiedy inni protestowali i to tylko tak zwyczajnie wyszło, że coś, że to i tamto" ale ma się przy tym dodatkowo ustawiony "odpowiedni" awatar na forum to jest po prostu robienie kpin nawet ze średnio inteligentnego człowieka.
> 
> Napisze dalej. Można powiedzieć, że zawodowo w branży budowlanej pracuje od 15 lat (mam 37) (obecnie wykonuje usługi, wcześniej handel materiałami budowlanymi) a tak generalnie to jak wracałem z podstawy w latach 90ątych to robili drogi z kostki na osiedlu na którym mieszkam od urodzenia i jak wracałem ze szkoły to zawsze godzine przystawałem aby popatrzeć na praowników jak jeżdżą koparkami, kładą krawężniki, układają kostkę. Od tego się zaczęło. Jak podrosłem zacząłem za sprawą warszawskich wieżowców interesować się takimi inwestycjami.
> Naprawdę nie potrzeba mi oglądać "przy okazji" notorycznie ludzi którzy z jakiegoś powodu protestują (nie zyjemiy na Białorusi, mamy demokrację to protesty są normalną rzeczą) przeglądając forum budowlane!! Myśle, że jest więcej takich osób.


Hehehe, gdybyś jeszcze był apolitczny to może bym się nabrał na tą bajeczkę 

Co do wątku militarnego, to nie wiem co tam się nie dzieje, nie wchodzę, ale co tu robią posty użytkownika, który nie ma wymaganej liczby postów, żeby w ogóle brać udział w tamtej dyskusji to nie wiem.


----------



## drugastrona

Po prostu On said:


> Naprawdę nie potrzeba mi oglądać "przy okazji" notorycznie ludzi którzy z jakiegoś powodu protestują (nie zyjemiy na Białorusi, mamy demokrację to protesty są normalną rzeczą) przeglądając forum budowlane!! Myśle, że jest więcej takich osób.


To nie oglądaj. To takie proste. Wróć na forum, kiedy protesty się skończą, jeżeli tak Ci psują humor.


----------



## kryst

625 said:


> Zamykam wątek militarny. Pomyślimy co dalej.


Problem w tym, że BR2048 nie ma racji, mógłby stanąć do dyskusji i udowodnić, że piąty raz przyznanie kasy na coś co nie istnieje jest słuszne, bo kasa jest przekręcana na wszystkie strony od wielu lat w imię tz Geparda, ogólnie nikt nikogo osobiście nie oskarżał, ani moim zdaniem nie wymieniał firm(PGZ to polityczna czapa z firma nie ma nic wspólnego), a tylko to mogłoby kwalifikować się do zamknięcia(oczywiście o przekręcanej kasie w spółkach SP, i sposobach mógłbym osobiście książkę napisać z praktyki). Napiszę więcej, od jakiegoś czasu dyskusja w wątku jest wyjątkowo merytoryczna i ciekawa, do tego stopnia, że choć w różnym kontekście(czasem poglądy są krytykowane, czasem przyjmowane za słuszne), niemal wszystkie poruszane tematy są dopiero później, gdzieś tak o tydzień wałkowane na grupach militarnych FB, a forum jest linkowane... nawet dziś pojawiło się odwołanie na grupie FB OPro dotyczące dronów i wiedzy jaką ktoś celnie w wątku zamieścił (nie znam tematu, ale możliwe, że to RWR). Niestety pojawią się zawsze posty w jakiś sposób z polityką powiązane bo od tego zależy co i jak w militariach więc krytyki lub zachwytu nie da się do końca uniknąć. Są też niepotrzebne emocje ale ostatnio mniej i bez spiny. Wiadomo podobnie jak w innych wątkach, są też okresowe napady osób nowych trollujących dla wiadomo (PIS) i tyle, ale oni wg zasad w tytule nie mogą wątku pisać... . choć oczywiście, tak też dołączają też osoby o dużej wiedzy i Tu nie wiadomo co robić, bo szkoda. Czytam też inne fora i chyba obiektywnie obecnie to Tu jest najlepsze i zasadniczo kształtuje dyskusję czy nadaje tematy już w sporej części internetu. Dla mnie szkoda bardzo zamknięcia, więc rozważ bardzo proszę..


----------



## br2048

No i po co kłamać. Stwierdził wprost że Stocznia Wojenna to złodzieje - teraz jest to wyedytowane. Ludzie też konkretni bo padła nazwa konkretnej komórki. Cokolwiek miał na myśli jest to niedopuszczalne. Tak, tak wszędzie trolle PiS którym nie podoba się oskarżania kogokolwiek bez żadnych dowodów o przestępstwa.


----------



## 97Turbo

Do zamknięcia wątku przyczyniła się osoba która napisała w nim tylko kilka postów?


----------



## br2048

Nie. Osoba co napisała kilka tysięcy.


----------



## Marynata

Czy ktoś uciszy tego trolla?


----------



## 625

br2048 said:


> Nie. Osoba co napisała kilka tysięcy.


Tydzień na przemyślenie na czym polega limit postów. Ostatnie posty w wątku skasowane.
Co do wątku militarnego: jest zbyt cenny, aby podejmować pochopne decyzje, a chwila na ochłonięcie wszystkim się przyda. Chcę spokojnie przyjrzeć się problemowi i rozwiązać tę kwestię. A przy okazji mam nadzieję, że i główni adwersarze zastanowią się, jak to powinno dalej wyglądać. Zależy mi, aby wątek militarny nadal był kompendium wiedzy, która niestety jest bliska polityce, a ta emocjom. I tego nie wyeliminujemy. Ale możemy ograniczyć collateral damage.


----------



## Eurotram

@625 , ale jednak z tymi złodziejami to przegięcie w wykonaniu Ronalda R. Reagana (mnie swego czasu za lżejszy kaliber dałeś miesiąc). Akurat o tym zakładzie mogę zapewne powiedzieć więcej niż lwia część obecnych na forum i na pytanie czy to amatorzy, odpowiem: TAK! W większości kadra, której członkowie sami mówią że "pracują tam prawie od przedszkola" (ciekawe czy już zlikwidowali dodatek za staż?), czysta komuna gdzie brakuje świeżego spojrzenia, stęchlizna (kto coś umie, to tylko się tam chwilowo przechowuje), przeplatana wciśniętymi pociotkami aktualnego królika z politycznego nadania. Bagno i to mocno uzwiącholone. Ale nie złodzieje: przepieprzyć kasę jak najbardziej potrafią, ale do złodziejstwa to tam brakuje energii, zdolności, szerszego spojrzenia i wielu innych rzeczy. Więc spokojnie powiem że to NIE SĄ ZŁODZIEJE.


----------



## 625

Abstrahując od tego przypadku: jeśli kogoś oskarżamy o kradzież, wypada przedstawić dowody.


----------



## kryst

Eurotram said:


> @625 , ale jednak z tymi złodziejami to przegięcie w wykonaniu Ronalda R. Reagana (mnie swego czasu za lżejszy kaliber dałeś miesiąc). Akurat o tym zakładzie mogę zapewne powiedzieć więcej niż lwia część obecnych na forum i na pytanie czy to amatorzy, odpowiem: TAK! W większości kadra, której członkowie sami mówią że "pracują tam prawie od przedszkola" (ciekawe czy już zlikwidowali dodatek za staż?), czysta komuna gdzie brakuje świeżego spojrzenia, stęchlizna (kto coś umie, to tylko się tam chwilowo przechowuje), przeplatana wciśniętymi pociotkami aktualnego królika z politycznego nadania. Bagno i to mocno uzwiącholone. Ale nie złodzieje: przepieprzyć kasę jak najbardziej potrafią, ale do złodziejstwa to tam brakuje energii, zdolności, szerszego spojrzenia i wielu innych rzeczy. Więc spokojnie powiem że to NIE SĄ ZŁODZIEJE.


Ten tekst tak brzmi:
_Ratownika dostali w prezencie amatorzy i złodzieje i Ratownika nie ma. Gdyby Remontowa się za to wzięła to już by był. Przetarg na holowniki także wygrała Remontowa, choć próbowano zrobić wałek na korzyść PGZ. _
Złodzieje to synonim na to co napisałeś _ "przeplatana wciśniętymi pociotkami aktualnego królika z politycznego nadania"_ To jest właśnie owe złodziejstwo nie wiem jak tam, ale w mojej firmie praca dla nominatów za średnio 30+ tys miesięcznie polegała na przychodzeniu jeden dzień w tygodniu do pracy lub nie....a ilość takich stanowisk wręcz powalała,* w takim kontekście to jest złodziejstwo*, zwłaszcza, że sam widziałem jak niezbyt rozgarnięta osoba robiła ze służbowego kompa przelew darowizny na jedna z partii ZP (akurat nie był to PIS). "Złodzieje" może w poście jest zbyt emocjonalne, ale oddające jednak istotę rzeczy, bo to okradanie konkretnej firmy i pozbawianie jej możliwości produkcyjnych .... w prywatnej firmie niech sobie prezes/za zgodą właściciela lub na jego życzenie, zatrudnia kilka anielic, kilku pociotków i nikogo to nie powinno obchodzić, bo to nie są publiczne pieniądze...


----------



## Eurotram

kryst said:


> Złodzieje to synonim na to co napisałeś _ "przeplatana wciśniętymi pociotkami aktualnego królika z politycznego nadania"_ To jest właśnie owe złodziejstwo nie wiem jak tam, ale w mojej firmie praca dla nominatów za średnio 30+ tys miesięcznie polegała na przychodzeniu jeden dzień w tygodniu do pracy lub nie....a ilość takich stanowisk wręcz powalała,* w takim kontekście to jest złodziejstwo*,


Według tych kryteriów to ciężko byłoby znaleźć firmę wolną od złodziejstwa, tym bardziej że dla mnie nie ma wielkiej różnicy między pasożytem z politycznego nadania, a pociotkiem prezesa w prywatnej firmie, który nic nie umie i utrzymywany jest dzięki dymaniu przez prezesa zarabiających kilka razy mniej od wspomnianego pociotka zwykłych pracowników.
EOT


----------



## bem

Rozumiem emocje, ale to już gruba przesada.









SkyscraperCity







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## mk r

Możecie uruchomić wątek militarny? Słabo się znam, ale fajnie poczytać.


----------



## Din Sevenn

Skoro jest zamknięty, to nie ma nowych postów, więc co tam czytać?


----------



## Marynata

Din Sevenn said:


> Skoro jest zamknięty, to nie ma nowych postów, więc co tam czytać?


Militarny to wątek technologiczny, zatem informacje długo zachowują świeżość.
Warto zanurkować nawet rok, dwa, trzy wstecz i czytać do woli.
Tyko wtedy nawet ślepy zauważy, że to nie jest urojone bagno a kopalnia wiedzy, w uzupełnianiu której niejaki (krzyżowany przez niektórych) RWR ma duży udział.


----------



## mk r

No jest tam taka tradycja żeby czasem mocno postawić na swoim , ale. ...
Co do RWR to ma własne zdanie ,może trochę niestandardowe, ale ok. Z reszta mało kto z nas łacznie ze mną jest tu do końca.. .. standardowy.


----------



## Polopiryn

Dajcie czas 625 na dogadanie się z innymi modami i wątek wróci. Bo to pierwszy raz jest zamknięty....


----------



## Buster90

Rok 2137
Użytkownicy forum czekają z niecierpliwością, aż Wszechmocny Moderator międzygalaktycznego forum SSC (SuperStacjeCosmiczne) zamknie wątek militarny nie wyjaśniajac powodów oraz trzymajac wszystkich w niepewności kiedy zostanie ponownie otwarty. Nikt nie wie skąd się wzięła ta tradycja której towarzyszy walka na słowa, pozwy i wirtualne lasery w księdze brigów i banów dwóch największych dyskutantów w wątku. Pozostali członkowie forum kibicują obu stronom i żądają zgodnie z tradycją uwolnienia wątku spod jarzma moderatora. Krąży anegdota, że jeśli przy okazji zamykania wątku nie posypie się przynajmniej kilka banów to następny rok będzie katastrofalny w skutkach i error 404 będzie często spotykany.


----------



## Din Sevenn

Znówu boty z Alfa Centauri? Dzwonię do PESA (Polish European Space Agency).


----------



## notdot

Din Sevenn said:


> Dzwonię do PESA (Polish European Space Agency).


może od razu do Sasina, on potrafi wszystko (a że był cenny to go klonują co 50lat i odnawiają)


----------



## Eurotram

Buster90 said:


> Rok 2137
> Użytkownicy forum czekają z niecierpliwością, aż Wszechmocny Moderator międzygalaktycznego forum SSC (SuperStacjeCosmiczne) zamknie wątek militarny nie wyjaśniajac powodów oraz trzymajac wszystkich w niepewności kiedy zostanie ponownie otwarty. Nikt nie wie skąd się wzięła ta tradycja której towarzyszy walka na słowa, pozwy i wirtualne lasery w księdze brigów i banów dwóch największych dyskutantów w wątku. Pozostali członkowie forum kibicują obu stronom i żądają zgodnie z tradycją uwolnienia wątku spod jarzma moderatora. Krąży anegdota, że jeśli przy okazji zamykania wątku nie posypie się przynajmniej kilka banów to następny rok będzie katastrofalny w skutkach i error 404 będzie często spotykany.


Kolego, w 2137 to gdy tylko w Twoim umyśle pojawi się niecierpliwość, momentalnie w głowie rozbłyśnie Ci komunikat od Wszechmocnego Moderatora o treści "Nie wk...j mnie, bo Ci myślą zablokuję widzenie forum!". Nie będzie już niecierpliwości i konieczności pisemnej odpowiedzi Wszechmocnego Moderatora


----------



## mk r

Buster ma rację. Oczekiwanie na otwarcie wątku wydaje się być 
bardziej emocjonujące i skomplikowane niz amerykańskie wybory.


----------



## JSC21

Ale czy wtedy będzie atmosfera do jego otworzenia... bo na razie kroi się taki pożar w burdelu, że skończy się Pax Americana, a zacznie się ofensywa wrogów Ameryki. A i u nas będzie wielka smuta... przecież DobraZmiana stawiała na Trumpa bezaternatywnie, tak jakby jego rządy nie miały się skończyć najpóżniej 5 lat tylko nigdy.


----------



## notdot

@JSC21
sio do politycznego a nie zaśmiecać księgę


----------



## Zyzio

Wlazło mi do łba i nie może wyjść... to ja jednak napiszę, mimo że do 1 kwietnia daleko,
proponuję zmienić nazwę tego wątku na "Księga brigów i bananów",
a tego na "[S7/DK47] Zapiekanka"
pytanie jak szybko zostałoby zauważone....

to ja już sobie pójdę... (może dzięki temu mi to ze łba wyjdzie)


----------



## Marcin

625 said:


> Tydzień na przemyślenie na czym polega limit postów. Ostatnie posty w wątku skasowane.
> Co do wątku militarnego: jest zbyt cenny, aby podejmować pochopne decyzje, a chwila na ochłonięcie wszystkim się przyda. Chcę spokojnie przyjrzeć się problemowi i rozwiązać tę kwestię. A przy okazji mam nadzieję, że i główni adwersarze zastanowią się, jak to powinno dalej wyglądać. Zależy mi, aby wątek militarny nadal był kompendium wiedzy, która niestety jest bliska polityce, a ta emocjom. I tego nie wyeliminujemy. Ale możemy ograniczyć collateral damage.


Nie ma systemowego problemu z watkiem; wykolejenia ego paru forumowiczow trzymaja sie w granicach – zawsze wszystko wraca na wlasciwy tor, a nawet pyskowki zawieraja duzo ciekawych informacji. Nie rozumie dlaczego watku sie nie moderuje na bierzaco, zamiast wpadania raz na ruski rok i akcjonistycznego zamykania watku z szkoda dla wyzstkich czytajacych i udzielajacych sie, lub brigujac osoby za blahe glupotki … rownie dobrze mozna bylo ocenzurowac ta wypowiedz i upomniec kolege.


----------



## Eurotram

Marcin said:


> Nie ma systemowego problemu z watkiem; wykolejenia ego paru forumowiczow trzymaja sie w granicach – zawsze wszystko wraca na wlasciwy tor, a nawet pyskowki zawieraja duzo ciekawych informacji. Nie rozumie dlaczego watku sie nie moderuje na bierzaco, zamiast wpadania raz na ruski rok i akcjonistycznego zamykania watku z szkoda dla wyzstkich czytajacych i udzielajacych sie, lub brigujac osoby za blahe glupotki … rownie dobrze mozna bylo ocenzurowac ta wypowiedz i upomniec kolege.


Ktoś to już jakiś czas temu brutalnie wyjaśnił: jedyny mod, który ma kwalifikacje do moderacji tego wątku, cierpi ostatnio na taki niedobór czasu, że nosił się z zamiarem rezygnacji z funkcji (który to zamiar z najwyższym wysiłkiem hamujemy i usilnie skłaniamy go do przeczekania tego uniesienia się honorem).


----------



## ps-man

Eurotram said:


> Ktoś to już jakiś czas temu brutalnie wyjaśnił: jedyny mod, który ma kwalifikacje do moderacji tego wątku, cierpi ostatnio na taki niedobór czasu, że nosił się z zamiarem rezygnacji z funkcji (który to zamiar z najwyższym wysiłkiem hamujemy i usilnie skłaniamy go do przeczekania tego uniesienia się honorem).


A to o mnie? Wolę śmieszkować niż moderować. 

Co do losów wątku militarnego:


----------



## 625

Otworzyłem


----------



## Mario97

Moderatorzy, zauważyłem tutaj na forum, że jeżeli napiszesz posta który nie ma nic wspólnego z tematem, jesteś w cudzysłowiu od razu wyśmiewany. Dwa dni temu, zapytałem na wątku Unity co to za miejsce, mianowicie były dwa piękne zdjęcia Pola Mokotowskiego, oczywiscie pytając wtedy, nie wiedziałem gdzie to jest. Pewien forumowicz, nie będe pisal który, szczelił mi pouczającym postem na pół monitora, moim zdaniem nie jest to odpowiednie zachowanie. Nie jestem mieszkańcem Warszawy, i zgodzę się z tym że czasami jak to niektórzy twierdzą, piszę posty które nic nie wnoszą do tematu, ale jeżeli pytam o coś grzecznie i chcę się czegoś dowiedziec co mie interesuje, to wypada na takie pytanie grzecznie odpowiedzieć, a nie szydzić.

Pozdrawiam.


----------



## MichalJ

W prawym górnym rogu postu są takie trzy kropki. Klikasz, pojawia się 'Report', klikasz i wpisujesz, dlaczego uważasz post za niewłaściwy. Klikasz.

Lepiej i dyskretniej działa niż pisanie tutaj.


----------



## Mario97

Wiesz, jak napisze to w wątku, klikając w "Reply" , to takie posty riposty są od razu usuwane, ale wezme to pod uwage


----------



## Grvl

Mario97 said:


> Moderatorzy, zauważyłem tutaj na forum, że jeżeli napiszesz posta który nie ma nic wspólnego z tematem, jesteś w cudzysłowiu od razu wyśmiewany. Dwa dni temu, zapytałem na wątku Unity co to za miejsce, mianowicie były dwa piękne zdjęcia Pola Mokotowskiego, oczywiscie pytając wtedy, nie wiedziałem gdzie to jest. Pewien forumowicz, nie będe pisal który, szczelił mi pouczającym postem na pół monitora, moim zdaniem nie jest to odpowiednie zachowanie. Nie jestem mieszkańcem Warszawy, i zgodzę się z tym że czasami jak to niektórzy twierdzą, piszę posty które nic nie wnoszą do tematu, ale jeżeli pytam o coś grzecznie i chcę się czegoś dowiedziec co mie interesuje, to wypada na takie pytanie grzecznie odpowiedzieć, a nie szydzić.
> 
> Pozdrawiam.


Kolega @filosss rzeczywiście zareagował zbyt mocno, i w tym konkretnym przypadku - moim zdaniem - niepotrzebnie, ale jest to głównie konsekwencja tego, że piszesz bardzo dużo postów, a jednocześnie piszesz je w sposób bardzo swobodny i nieprzemyślany. Bardzo wiele z nich to czystej wody trywializmy i odkopywanie wątków.

Po iluś takich wpisach każdemu mogą puścić nerwy.
Powinieneś się zastanowić dlaczego tak wiele Twoich postów jest kasowanych przez moderatorów.

Mowa jest srebrem, a milczenie jest złotem.


----------



## Mario97

Grvl said:


> Kolega @filosss rzeczywiście zareagował zbyt mocno, i w tym konkretnym przypadku - moim zdaniem - niepotrzebnie, ale jest to głównie konsekwencja tego, że piszesz bardzo dużo postów, a jednocześnie piszesz je w sposób bardzo swobodny i nieprzemyślany. Bardzo wiele z nich to czystej wody trywializmy i odkopywanie wątków.
> 
> Po iluś takich wpisach każdemu mogą puścić nerwy.
> Powinieneś się zastanowić dlaczego tak wiele Twoich postów jest kasowanych przez moderatorów.
> 
> Mowa jest srebrem, a milczenie jest złotem.


Piszesz, ze każdemu moga puścić nerwy, zastanawiam sie czym sie tu denerwować. To jest tylko zwykłe forum internetowe, które nie ma wpływu moim zdanie na zapadanie w nerwice. Ostatnie dwa moje posty zostały usunięte, ale tylko przez pisemny konflikt z forumowiczem. Mój poziom kultury, jest na tyle stabilny że nawet jak przeczytam jakis bezsensowny post, to poprostu jade dalej na stronie i nie kontruje ripostą. Na takim forum internetowym, sa rózne grupy ludzi mniej lub bardziej zaczepnych, więc akurat tutaj na Skyscrapercity zawsze będa zaczepki i konflikty.


----------



## MarsowyZ

Jedni są bardziej drażliwi inni mniej, każdego też co innego drażni. Przecież w tym konkretnym przypadku nie chodzi o żadne zaczepki czy budowanie konfliktów.
Długo na forum nie jestem, ale na tyle na ile zdążyłem zauważyć, to jeśli chodzi o wątki warszawskie @filosss jest jednym z najbardziej merytorycznych użytkowników i po części nie dziwię się, że mógł się nieco zdenerwować czytając po raz n-ty post... o znikomej wartości merytorycznej. Chociaż też uważam, że w sumie niepotrzebnie.

To na takiej samej zasadzie gdy ktoś nie zada sobie trudu, nie spojrzy kilka/kilkanaście postów wyżej, czy też nie zerknie na poprzednią stronę i wrzuca tą samą informacje bądź pyta o coś, na co odpowiedź niedawno została udzielona.

W zdecydowanej większości przypadków każda aktywność na forum jest cenna, ale miejmy szacunek do osób, które poświęcają swój czas, wrzucają wartościowy kontent i dzielą się wiedzą często rzadko dostępną, bądź niedostępną nigdzie indziej. Dlatego uszanujmy ich starania i zastanówmy się czy to co chcemy napisać ma sens.
Lepiej "ugryźć się w klawiaturę" i nic nie napisać, niż napisać totalną głupotę i jednak lepiej iść w kierunku jakości postów niż w ich ilość  .


----------



## Majordomus

Za co bana dostał Michal Zaspa z trójmiejskiego działu forum?


----------



## LubiePiwo

Za bycie sobą. Zaczęło się od tego posta:


jakuber said:


> Mam pytanie - co z zaznaczoną działką? Jest dla niej jakiś projekt?
> View attachment 719497
> 
> 
> Tak w ogóle to całkiem niezłe city się wam tworzy i oby tak dalej


----------



## el nino

A on tak na stałe, czy tylko na moment? Jedyny użytkownik, którego mam w ignorowanych a który jeszcze nie spadł z konika.


----------



## rodan

Niestety troll z Zaspy dostał tylko 7 dniowego bana.


----------



## Raf124

Dlaczego po raz 2 dostałem bana za nazwanie Warskiego foliarzem(co jest nawiązaniem do propagowania przez niego teorii spiskowych na temat amerykanskiej konstytucji) a Warskiemu nic sie nie dzieje, za wyzywanie mnie od milicjanta?


----------



## 19Dako20

Raf124 said:


> Dlaczego po raz 2 dostałem bana za nazwanie Warskiego foliarzem(co jest nawiązaniem do propagowania przez niego teorii spiskowych na temat amerykanskiej konstytucji) a Warskiemu nic sie nie dzieje, za wyzywanie mnie od milicjanta?


warski trollował tłumaczeniem konstytucji i obowiązujących aktów stanowych dot milicji i broni. Kiedy zostało to wytknięte przeze mnie, uciekł z wątku ale manipulacja pozostała 

jak widać skrajna lewicowość jest na propsie


----------



## Żądło

Chciałbym zgłosić kolejne przypadki ad hominem na wątku militarnym ze strony _dobrze znanego przez Was użytkownika_ w stronę _innego równie znanego użytkownika_. 

1. Wątek militarny [100+ postów][Technika wojska...
2. Wątek militarny [100+ postów][Technika wojska...
3. Wątek militarny [100+ postów][Technika wojska...

Do tego dochodzą problemy natury wiedzy z zakresu produkcji - a mianowicie czy produkt wyprodukowany w ramach serii pilotażowej jest produktem produkowanym seryjnie.

4. Wątek militarny [100+ postów][Technika wojska...


----------



## Marynata

^^
Człowieku, do czego zmierzasz?

Normalna dyskusja, zwykły spór z zachowaniem zasad. Chcesz Ronalda usuwać?
Weź na wstrzymanie.


----------



## Żądło

_Uderz w stół, a nożyce się odezwą._
Bronisz go tak, jakbyś co najmniej z nim spał.

Poza tym najwyraźniej nie znasz zasad, gdyż te wypowiedzi łamią punkt I.1.b ogólnego regulaminu tego forum.



> *I. Basic rules*
> 1. Content of posts
> [...]
> b) The following shall not be tolerated:
> -insulting other members or excessive swearing


A to oznacza, że Ty popełniasz poplecznictwo, utrudniając pracę moderatorom.


----------



## Marynata

Żądło said:


> _Uderz w stół, a nożyce się odezwą._
> Bronisz go tak, jakbyś co najmniej z nim spał.


Za ten głupawy tekst o spaniu zapewne zostaniesz doceniony.

W wątku militarnym jestem kibicem. Nie zamieściłem w nim wpisu od (chyba)  roku.
Szlag mnie trafia gdy nawiedzeni próbują dorobić wątkowi gębę. Na szczęście cała ta normalna dyskusja jest do przeczytania. Jedyną nienormalnością są dziecinne propozycje podwórkowych zakładów składane RWR przez militarystę i przez tegoż RWR słusznie odrzucone.

PS
Wywołujesz burzę z kompletnie niczego. Prowokator czy...?


----------



## militarysta

Wypraszam sobie określenie "gówniarzerskie". Ja serio pisałem że z pożytkiem dla WOŚP bym sie z RWR założył skoro ten znów twierdzi że ten biedny przemysł nie dostarczy na czas i będzie znów klapa i padaka itp. Tak jak pisałem - jestem w stanie się założyć i wpłacić na Owsiaka jeżeli się mylę *ale *niech RWR weźmie odpowiedzialność za pomyje jakie wylewa na przemysł obronny i tez stanie do zakładu. Skoro jest taki pewny swojej oceny HSW i WB to co mu szkodzi?
A racja szkodzi to o czym pisałem w owym wątku:


> Ale chcę się założyć z osobą która tutaj najmocniej sobie pluje na PPO  Zawsze mnie fascynowały takie internetowe napinki które nagle kończą się w momencie zakładu na jakiś szczytny cel ale w kwocie która już czuć na portfelu. Wtedy nagle jest wicie się i wymówki mimo jakże kategorycznych twierdzeń rzucanych wcześniej.


Nie widzę w tym co zaproponowałem nic niestosownego ani tym bardziej, jak to cudownie określiłeś "gówniarzerskiego".


----------



## Żądło

Chciałbym jeszcze zgłosić post Marynaty z wyraźnym argumentum ad personam skierowanym w moją stronę. Najwyraźniej nie podoba mu się to, że zgłosiłem jakiekolwiek posty z wątku militarnego.









[Wątek militarny] Technika wojska, organizacja i...


Nie jesteś wiarygodny na tyle, I tak bardziej od Ciebie xD żeby się zakładać. Ależ jestem. Nie moja wina że zachowujesz się jak tchórz który nie chce brać odpowiedzialności za własne słowa. Ja proponuje bardzo prosty zakład na którym zyska WOŚP za zatem normalni ludzie - stacy, dzieci itp...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Grvl




----------



## Marynata

Wymieniłem na "dziecinne", ponieważ takie IMHO były.

Wywoływanie wojenki o nic źle służy wątkowi. Z administratorem @625 nie ma dyskusji.
Nie rozumiesz konsekwencji swoich działań.


----------



## Marynata

Żądło said:


> Chciałbym jeszcze zgłosić post Marynaty z wyraźnym argumentum ad personam skierowanym w moją stronę. Najwyraźniej nie podoba mu się to, że zgłosiłem jakiekolwiek posty z wątku militarnego.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Wątek militarny] Technika wojska, organizacja i...
> 
> 
> Nie jesteś wiarygodny na tyle, I tak bardziej od Ciebie xD żeby się zakładać. Ależ jestem. Nie moja wina że zachowujesz się jak tchórz który nie chce brać odpowiedzialności za własne słowa. Ja proponuje bardzo prosty zakład na którym zyska WOŚP za zatem normalni ludzie - stacy, dzieci itp...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com


Człowieku, to był post użytkownika @MarKoz81. Ja nie piszę w tym wątku.
Kompromitacja.


----------



## mjacenty

Marynata said:


> Wywoływanie wojenki o nic źle służy wątkowi. Z administratorem @625 nie ma dyskusji.
> Nie rozumiesz konsekwencji swoich działań.


Tego się właśnie obawiam . Sam często gryzę się w język , mimo iż klawiatura mnie świezbi . Ale zbyt cenię sobie watek militarny , aby doprowadzić do jego zamknięcia . A Ronald jaki jest , taki jest. Trzeba przywyknąć .


----------



## Marynata

mjacenty said:


> Tego się właśnie obawiam . Sam często gryzę się w język , mimo iż klawiatura mnie świezbi . Ale zbyt cenię sobie watek militarny , aby doprowadzić do jego zamknięcia . A Ronald jaki jest , taki jest. Trzeba przywyknąć .


RWR stwierdził jedynie, że przemysł obronny nie dotrzyma deklarowanego terminu dostaw Borsuka i przedstawił na to argumenty.
Nic więcej. Amen.


----------



## br2048

Jego głównym argumentem jest to że jest Polski - w zasadzie zawsze. Amen


----------



## Sasza

Możemy już zamknąć militarny i wywalić go w kosmos? Przecież przy nim PHP wydaje się racjonalnym wątkiem z wyważonymi dyskusjami. No czas na śmiech jest bardziej poważny.


----------



## Marynata

Sasza said:


> Możemy już zamknąć militarny i wywalić go w kosmos? Przecież przy nim PHP wydaje się racjonalnym wątkiem z wyważonymi dyskusjami. No czas na śmiech jest bardziej poważny.


Proszę o zapoznanie się z dyskusją w militarnym, której oczywiście nie przeczytałeś.

Chociaż może i lepiej. Nic byś z niej nie zrozumiał. To jest dyskusja na poziomie prasy fachowej .
Od lat czytam NTW i Raport WTO, ale nie zabieram głosu ponieważ nie dorosłem wiedzą do tego towarzystwa i nie chcę robić z siebie Rozparuka.


----------



## Sasza

Marynata said:


> Proszę o zapoznanie się z dyskusją w militarnym, której oczywiście nie przeczytałeś.
> 
> Chociaż może i lepiej. Nic byś z niej nie zrozumiał. To jest dyskusja na poziomie prasy fachowej .
> Od lat czytam NTW i Raport WTO, ale nie zabieram głosu ponieważ nie dorosłem wiedzą do tego towarzystwa i nie chcę robić z siebie Rozparuka.


No kolego, po pierwsze to gdybym był moderatorem to profilaktycznie dostałbyś banhammerem za chamskie odzywki. Po drugie regularnie czytałem wasze dyskusje, ale od dobrych dwóch lat zmieliliście ten wątek w taki ściek, że nie da się go już czytać. Jeśli to określasz jako poziom prasy fachowej to wygląda na to że Fakt powinien być organem prasowym polskiego przemysłu zbrojeniowego.


----------



## Zyzio




----------



## Marynata

^^
W takim razie czytamy inne wątki, w militarnym nic takiego nie ma i nie było.
Proszę nie nazywać mnie chamem, nie dałem Tobie żadnych do tego powodów.

Nie czytasz uważnie moich postów. Ja w wątku militarnym nie piszę, tylko czytam.


----------



## Hp7

O ile parę lat temu dało się go czytać, jak np. wypisywał podzespoły na nowym okręcie w innej marynarce co robią, jak działają, czemu są lepsze, tak teraz oflagował się jak błazen, wtrąca się w każdą dyskusję żeby pluć jadem, a jak już napisze jakiś _merytoryczny _post to tylko po to żeby go skwitować "a wy co polaki robaki z pegiezetu nie umieta tak"


----------



## Żądło

Marynata said:


> Człowieku, to był post użytkownika @MarKoz81. Ja nie piszę w tym wątku.
> Kompromitacja.


Nieładnie tak kłamać. 
Ponawiam link na wszelki wypadek.








[Wątek militarny] Technika wojska, organizacja i...


Nie jesteś wiarygodny na tyle, I tak bardziej od Ciebie xD żeby się zakładać. Ależ jestem. Nie moja wina że zachowujesz się jak tchórz który nie chce brać odpowiedzialności za własne słowa. Ja proponuje bardzo prosty zakład na którym zyska WOŚP za zatem normalni ludzie - stacy, dzieci itp...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## notdot

Zyzio said:


>


----------



## Marynata

Żądło said:


> Nieładnie tak kłamać.
> Ponawiam link na wszelki wypadek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Wątek militarny] Technika wojska, organizacja i...
> 
> 
> Nie jesteś wiarygodny na tyle, I tak bardziej od Ciebie xD żeby się zakładać. Ależ jestem. Nie moja wina że zachowujesz się jak tchórz który nie chce brać odpowiedzialności za własne słowa. Ja proponuje bardzo prosty zakład na którym zyska WOŚP za zatem normalni ludzie - stacy, dzieci itp...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com


Podałeś link do całej strony. pierwszy post był postem MarKoza81.
Jak dobrze wiesz w wątku militarnym nie piszę.
Podałem tylko informację, że bez powodu zgłosiłeś znaczącego użytkownika w księdze brigów i prawdopodobnie załatwiłeś zamknięcie wątku na długo.
Gratuluję.


----------



## demoos

Marynata said:


> prawdopodobnie załatwiłeś zamknięcie wątku na długo.
> Gratuluję.


Mam nadzieje, ze okazesz sie prorokiem i tak sie stanie


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Widze, ze tu nie jeden ma obsesje zamykania watku, do ktorego nie zaglada. Zenada.


----------



## Marynata

Ja zaś, jako stały czytelnik wątku, przyjmę to z żalem. Szkoda jednego z najlepszych wątków na forum.

*EOT*


----------



## 625

Żądło said:


> Nieładnie tak kłamać.
> Ponawiam link na wszelki wypadek.


Jestem na bieżąco.


----------



## jakuber

SOSENKA said:


> S
> 
> Sam szkieletor nie wzbudza mojego entuzjazmu. Mam nadzieję, że elewacja będzie na tyle dobra, by nikomu nie przyszło do głowy zasłaniać ją reklamami. Niestety to plaga w krajobrazie miasta.
> View attachment 744117


Czy mógłbym prosić o zrobienie czegoś z tym użytkownikiem?


----------



## Grvl

Na dlugo ten ban?
Gość ze Szczecina, który absolutnie nigdy nie udzielał się w wątkach warszawskich, a teraz przychodził tam tylko po to, żeby trollować.


----------



## Redzio

[Wola] Kompleks Bliska Wola [92m, 80m, 70m][w budowie]


hahahaha w Polsce klimatyzacja w standardzie praktycznie nie istnieje gdy pytałem Marvipol o Unique Tower dla znajomego apartament 160 m2 za bagatela 5 mln to odpowiedzieli na to pytanie .... że nie ma ale instalacje pozwalają na montaż ! (wg nich przy cenie 5 mln klima to zbędny luksus dla...




www.skyscrapercity.com





Użytkownik który od wielu miesięcy pisał nieobiektywne poematy wychwalające inwestycje, ostatecznie przyznał się do bycia pracownikiem inwestora budującego osiedle z wątku w którym się udzielał. Wielokrotnie kłamał że nie jest przedstawicielem inwestora dopóki na jaw nie wyszło jego konto na facebooku.

Czy to się nie kwalifikuje pod ban? Od razu zrobiłoby się spokojniej w wątku.
@Luki_SL @SoboleuS


----------



## filosss

Podpisuję się pod wnioskiem kolegi. Perfidny kłamca, który bez żadnych zahamowań notorycznie obrażał zarówno innych userów, jak i mieszkańców innych inwestycji (typu plebs, wieśniactwo itd.).


----------



## MarsowyZ

Zawsze uważałem banowanie za ostateczność, ale w tym przypadku ban jest jak najbardziej zasadny, a wspominany użytkownik jest na tyle patologiczną i toksyczną jednostką, że jego brak można by rozpatrywać w kategorii samych zysków zarówno dla forum jak i jego społeczności.


----------



## drugastrona

A gdzie jest udowodnione, że ten użytkownik jest pracownikiem JW? Gdzie jest rzekome przyznanie się?


----------



## Redzio

drugastrona said:


> A gdzie jest udowodnione, że ten użytkownik jest pracownikiem JW? Gdzie jest rzekome przyznanie się?


Po pierwsze te ironiczne śmieszki (normalna osoba pod zarzutem kłamstwa nie zaczęłaby spamować emotkami)/ew wprost przyznanie się, jeśli to nie była ironia, po drugie pewien pan Marcin z komentarzy na fb który używał dokładnie takich samych argumentów oraz poematów broniących osiedla mając jednocześnie wpisane JW w zakładce praca, po trzecie kiedy wpisze się imię i nazwisko tego pana to wyjdzie jego profil na portalu goldenline gdzie w zadaniach związanych z jego stanowiskiem pracy w JW widnieje między innymi informacja że jest odpowiedzialny za "techniki sprzedaży". 

No a tak poza tym to i tak większość osób to podejrzewała, a jawne kłamstwo, robienie spamów i obrażanie użytkowników już same w sobie powinny być argumentem za wczasami od forum. Generalnie trzeba na tym forum bardzo uważać na takich "szpiegów", część inwestorów dodała chyba to forum do potencjalnych miejsc w których ludzie wymieniają się opiniami na temat kupna lokum i możemy się spodziewać kolejnych takich sytuacji. Forum powinno pozostać bez wpływu firm na opinie o ich realizacjach.


----------



## MarsowyZ

Styl napisanych komentarzy na fb jak i postów na forum jest tak uderzająco podobny, że na pierwszy rzut oka widać wysokie prawdopodobieństwo, że to jedna i ta sama osoba np.:









+ jak się patrzy na imię i nazwisko i nick użytkownika, to też widać pewną zbieżność.

Sam się też przyznał, że to on. No niby można to odczytać jako ironię, ale raczej nie. On jest po prostu dumny z tego co robi i ze sposobu w jaki to robi.
No cóż jaka firma tacy pracownicy.
Aż korci napisać maila z zapytaniem do JW czy sposób pisania komentarzy przez tego Pana reprezentuje oficjalne stanowisko firmy.

A nawet jakby jakby to nie było on (chociaż to on), to i tak ilość inwektyw (również w stosunku do użytkowników forum) wypływająca z jego postów kwalifikowała go do bana.


----------



## drugastrona

Czyli twardych dowodów brak. Dziwisz się emotkom? Ja się nie dziwię, skoro od miesięcy facet jest oskarżany o bycie pracownikiem JW, to kolejne zarzuty tylko wyśmiał emotkami, bo po co się kopać z koniem i udowadniać, że się nie jest wielbłądem. Sory, ale nie macie żadnych dowodów i jeżeli tylko na tej podstawie dostanie bana, to będzie to oznaczało, że na SSC mamy stalinowskie metody.


----------



## jakuber

A ja się dziwię, bo mimo uwag w ogóle się nie zmienia 💁‍♂️

Z resztą jak wyżej - styl wypowiedzi bardzo podobny, zbieżność nicku z imieniem i nazwiskiem. A taka agresja, chodzenie w zaparte, wychwalanie pod niebiosa jak u marketingowca właśnie. Z resztą już za sam język powinien dostać chociaż tymczasowy urlop


----------



## MarsowyZ

drugastrona said:


> Czyli twardych dowodów brak. Dziwisz się emotkom? Ja się nie dziwię, skoro od miesięcy facet jest oskarżany o bycie pracownikiem JW, to kolejne zarzuty tylko wyśmiał emotkami, bo po co się kopać z koniem i udowadniać, że się nie jest wielbłądem. Sory, ale nie macie żadnych dowodów i jeżeli tylko na tej podstawie dostanie bana, to będzie to oznaczało, że na SSC mamy stalinowskie metody.


Już Ci napisałem w ostatnim akapicie - niezależnie kim by był ten użytkownik, pracownikiem JW czy nie, za sam sposób zachowania już dawno powinien spaść z rowerka... przynajmniej tymczasowo.
Chociaż wątpię, aby to coś zmieniło w jego przypadku.


----------



## drugastrona

Jeżeli za sam język i sposób zachowania, to pół forum powinno wylecieć, przynajmniej w wątkach warszawskich.


----------



## MarsowyZ

Bez przesady, lekka szydera czy tam drobne uszczypliwości, to jednak nie jest to samo co jawne inwektywy czy poniżanie ludzi w stylu internetowego trolla.


----------



## drugastrona

Wrzuć jakieś cytaty na potwierdzenie.


----------



## Grvl

drugastrona said:


> Czyli twardych dowodów brak. Dziwisz się emotkom? Ja się nie dziwię, skoro od miesięcy facet jest oskarżany o bycie pracownikiem JW, to kolejne zarzuty tylko wyśmiał emotkami, bo po co się kopać z koniem i udowadniać, że się nie jest wielbłądem. Sory, ale nie macie żadnych dowodów i jeżeli tylko na tej podstawie dostanie bana, to będzie to oznaczało, że na SSC mamy stalinowskie metody.


Daj spokój. Człowiek przez całą swoją przygodę chyba nie napisał ani jednego postu w wątku innym niż Bliska Wola, którą z kolei chwalił za każdym możliwym razem.
On nawet potrafił wrzucić tutaj filmik promocyjny inwestycji skierowany do rosyjsko/ukraińskojęzycznego potencjalnego kupującego i chwalić inwestycję dlatego, że ma domofon.
On wiedział o tej inwestycji absolutnie wszystko. Ile metrów ma jakie mieszkanie, ile jest światła, jakie będzie ogrzewanie, jaki będzie hałas, co będze w podziemiach. Wszystko.


----------



## filosss

drugastrona said:


> Czyli twardych dowodów brak. Dziwisz się emotkom? Ja się nie dziwię, skoro od miesięcy facet jest oskarżany o bycie pracownikiem JW, to kolejne zarzuty tylko wyśmiał emotkami, bo po co się kopać z koniem i udowadniać, że się nie jest wielbłądem. Sory, ale nie macie żadnych dowodów i jeżeli tylko na tej podstawie dostanie bana, to będzie to oznaczało, że na SSC mamy stalinowskie metody.


Sorry, ale ta decyzja została wreszcie i słusznie podjęta. Szanowne moderatorstwo zbyt długo tolerowało tego delikwenta. Ileż to razy była zrobiona czystka w wątku, gdzie do kosza poleciały "grubsze" posty w wykonaniu tego użytkownika, które już wówczas kwalifikowały go przynajmniej do czasowych wakacji... Kwestię wysłanych w swoim czasie PMek pod moim adresem, gdzie też daleko było od zachowania jakiegokolwiek poziomu kultury pominę... Ja odczuwam osobistą satysfakcję, że wreszcie SSC pozbyło się tego trola.

Sorry, ale najwidoczniej zbyt rzadko wchodziłeś do wątku BW by być na czasie z dokonaniami tego delikwenta, a teraz próbujesz ratować "świat"...


----------



## drugastrona

Chcę po prostu sprawiedliwości. Jeżeli facet zasłużył, to niech leci, ale muszą być na to twarde dowody. A nie że komuś coś tam przypomina jego styl, to oznacza, że to pracownik JW. Trzymajmy się jakichś standardów. Dziś poleciał on, jutro możesz polecieć Ty, bo komuś coś tam się będzie wydawało, bo "cała Polska widziała".


----------



## filosss

drugastrona said:


> Chcę po prostu sprawiedliwości. Jeżeli facet zasłużył, to niech leci, ale muszą być na to twarde dowody. A nie że komuś coś tam przypomina jego styl, to oznacza, że to pracownik JW. Trzymajmy się jakichś standardów. Dziś poleciał on, jutro możesz polecieć Ty, bo komuś coś tam się będzie wydawało, bo "cała Polska widziała".


Chcesz dowodów i powodów - to pisz do szanownego moderatorstwa, to nie ja Redzio, Grvl, czy MarsowyZ wydał na niego wyrok... My tylko ten wyrok popieramy. Skoro moderatorstwo uznało, że M wylatuje, to najwidoczniej miało ku temu i powody i dowody...


----------



## demoos

Napisalem do odpowoedniej osoby z JW w sprawie tego typa. Pewnie zaraz zacznie usuwac wszystkie komenty


----------



## MarsowyZ

drugastrona said:


> Chcę po prostu sprawiedliwości. Jeżeli facet zasłużył, to niech leci, ale muszą być na to twarde dowody. A nie że komuś coś tam przypomina jego styl, to oznacza, że to pracownik JW. Trzymajmy się jakichś standardów. Dziś poleciał on, jutro możesz polecieć Ty, bo komuś coś tam się będzie wydawało, bo "cała Polska widziała".


Daruj, ale nie zamierzam grzebać w szambie i przeszukiwać jego posty. Część jego postów moderacja już wcześniej wyrzucała do śmietnika i widziała co one przedstawiały. Widocznie ktoś uznał, że już wystarczy.
Zresztą na pewno ma możliwość odwołania. Jak chcesz go bronić i uważasz, że został zablokowany niesłusznie, to nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie.


----------



## drugastrona

Po pierwsze, Redzio go podkablował, a nie modzi sami go z siebie zbanowali, co widać nawet na tej stronie księgi. Po drugie, ja nikogo nie bronię - chcę jedynie twardych dowodów, że był pracownikiem JW, skoro to był powód bana. Po trzecie - jeżeli został zbanowany jedynie na podstawie domysłów, to jest to skandal.


----------



## Kemo

drugastrona said:


> Po pierwsze, Redzio go podkablował, a nie modzi sami go z siebie zbanowali, co widać nawet na tej stronie księgi. Po drugie, ja nikogo nie bronię - chcę jedynie twardych dowodów, że był pracownikiem JW, skoro to był powód bana. Po trzecie - jeżeli został zbanowany jedynie na podstawie domysłów, to jest to skandal.


Myślę, że chcesz jedynie pospamować w księdze.


----------



## demoos

Przeciez nikt niepowiazany z firma nie bedzie robil natarczywej reklamy, dawal info z wewnatrz, nikt by nie znal takich detali jak ktos od inwestora. Sprawa jest jasna.
Zreszta, dam pewnie odpowiedz z JW


----------



## drugastrona

Kemo said:


> Myślę, że chcesz jedynie pospamować w księdze.


O, już zaczyna się straszenie







Nie myśl po swojemu, nie domagaj się sprawiedliwości i dowodów na bana, bo wylecisz. Stary, znam Cię z wątków drogowych, z wątku kozetkowego, kiedyś inaczej się wypowiadałeś. Przykre.


----------



## Grvl

Nawet w normalnym wymiarze sprawiedliwości istnieje coś takiego jak proces poszlakowy.

A w dodatku tutaj gość nawet się nie próbował bronić, gdy wytknięto mu te wpisy z FB, tylko prowokująco pisał:



Machetero said:


> O nie... Wykryto mnie i moje niecne zamiary. Co mam teraz poczynić





Grvl said:


> Przeprosić za to, że ze 20-30 razy kłamałeś mówiąc, że nie jesteś przedstawicielem inwestora?





Machetero said:


> Bardzo, bardzo przepraszam. Już nie będę 😆


----------



## skejl

demoos said:


> Napisalem do odpowoedniej osoby z JW w sprawie tego typa. Pewnie zaraz zacznie usuwac wszystkie komenty


O em dżi, piękne!


----------



## drugastrona

Grvl said:


> Nawet w normalnym wymiarze sprawiedliwości istnieje coś takiego jak proces poszlakowy.
> 
> A w dodatku tutaj gość nawet się nie próbował bronić, gdy wytknięto mu te wpisy z FB, tylko prowokująco pisał:


Ja się mu nie dziwię. Jeżeli nie był pracownikiem JW, a był miesiącami o to oskarżany, to się zdążył uodpornić. Ileż można zaprzeczać, skoro i tak nikt w to nie wierzy? Może i był tym pracownikiem, ale te wpisy nie są na to żadnym dowodem i ban tylko na ich podstawie to skandal. To tylko sytuacja w stylu "dajcie paragraf". No przecież się przyznał. Wiem, że Wam łatwo przejść nad tym do porządku dziennego, bo go nie lubiliście, ale trochę obiektywizmu by się tutaj przydało.


----------



## Kemo

drugastrona said:


> O, już zaczyna się straszenie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nie myśl po swojemu, nie domagaj się sprawiedliwości i dowodów na bana, bo wylecisz. Stary, znam Cię z wątków drogowych, z wątku kozetkowego, kiedyś inaczej się wypowiadałeś. Przykre.


Nie wiem, gdzie widzisz straszenie, podzieliłem się tylko swoją obserwacją.
Parafrazując, nie masz dowodów na straszenie, to jedynie Twoje domysły


----------



## bartek76

Z ksiąg to się normalnie sejmik szlachecki zrobił


----------



## dkzg

Aż dziwne, że się jeszcze Exelcior nie wypowiedział


----------



## Lombat

Za co i czy na stałe ban dla @Motogirl?
Bo że to poniższe to jest przegięcie to rozumiem, ale to chyba jeszcze nie powód do bana.


Motogirl said:


> Tyle, że to żaden wariant tylko mokry sen ekoterrorystów. Na szczęście spełznie na niczym.


Z innej beczki - prośba o jakieś upomnienie albo coś w poniższym przypadku:


Mk62 said:


> Co z przebudową ul. Suwak ? Kiedy otwarcie ?





Mk62 said:


> Nikt nic ?





Mk62 said:


> No i elegancko... czekamy na otwarcie...





Mk62 said:


> Jakieś nowe wieści w sprawie ul. Suwak ?





Mk62 said:


> No i co z tą Suwak ? otwarta ?





Mk62 said:


> Czyli powtórka z Woronicza ulica gotowa ale procedury...





Mk62 said:


> Na Suwak coś nowego ?





Mk62 said:


> Co tam na Suwak jakieś nowości ?





Mk62 said:


> Co tam na Suwak ?





Mk62 said:


> Czyli nadal czekamy...





Mk62 said:


> Co nowego na Suwak ?





Mk62 said:


> Czyli bez zmian





Mk62 said:


> Jak tam sytuacja na Suwak ? jakieś zmiany ?





Mk62 said:


> To nie można otworzyć dawno wybudowanej ulicy ? trzeba czekać na nowe linie i znaki ?





Mk62 said:


> Co znaczy
> ...że drogi nie będzie zastawiać. ?





Mk62 said:


> Kiedy otwarcie?





Mk62 said:


> To przejezdna czy nie ?





Mk62 said:


> Nadal brak przejezdności...





Mk62 said:


> A Suwak nadal zapięty...





Mk62 said:


> A Suwak nadal zapięty ?





Mk62 said:


> Suwak dalej zapięty ?





Mk62 said:


> A co na Suwak ? Rozsunięty ?





Mk62 said:


> Czyli powtórka z Woronicza.....





Mk62 said:


> Ul.Suwak wybudował Budimex ? i są jakieś problemy z jej przekazaniem do miasta ...





Mk62 said:


> Suwak nadal lekko uchylony... sprawdzone





Mk62 said:


> Adnin jednak działa....


----------



## Kemo

Lombat said:


> Za co i czy na stałe ban dla @Motogirl?


3 dni za nazywanie "ekoterrorystów" przestępcami.


----------



## Redzio

drugastrona said:


> O, już zaczyna się straszenie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nie myśl po swojemu, nie domagaj się sprawiedliwości i dowodów na bana, bo wylecisz. Stary, znam Cię z wątków drogowych, z wątku kozetkowego, kiedyś inaczej się wypowiadałeś. Przykre.


Powiem tyle - zgodnie z tym co napisał *demoos *, wszystkie komentarze naszego szpiega z JW zniknęły z facebooka, co do jednego. Wątpliwości nie ma więc żadnych


----------



## untasz_napirisza

drugastrona said:


> Po drugie, ja nikogo nie bronię - chcę jedynie twardych dowodów, że był pracownikiem JW, skoro to był powód bana.


To znaczy, że czego oczekujesz, że Pion Śledczy Instytutu Czystości Forumowej - Głównej Komisji Ścigania Zbrodni Przeciwko Urbanistyce Polskiej - weźmie i wślizgnie się do siedziby JW, wykradnie listy płac albo kopie umowy o pracę a potem włamie się do jego kompa i sprawdzi czy faktycznie się logował? Że Pion Informatyczny porówna jego adresy ip z facebooka z tutejszymi? Czy wezwie Wojciechowskiego na świadka?
Bardzo jestem ciekaw co to są "twarde dowody" w postępowaniu banowym.


----------



## 625

drugastrona said:


> O, już zaczyna się straszenie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nie myśl po swojemu, nie domagaj się sprawiedliwości i dowodów na bana, bo wylecisz. Stary, znam Cię z wątków drogowych, z wątku kozetkowego, kiedyś inaczej się wypowiadałeś. Przykre.


Znamy Twoje jątrzenie z tych wszystkich wątków, ale przede wszystkim z flejmów tutaj. Skoro sam się zgłaszasz po briga, to na przemyślenie swoich zachowań masz tydzień. Nie bez powodu kilka osób Ci zwróciło uwagę, żebyś nie zaśmiecał księgi.


----------



## Tomeyk

Lombat said:


> Z innej beczki - prośba o jakieś upomnienie albo coś w poniższym przypadku:


Kolegę Mk62 poprosiłem o zaprzestanie takiego spamowania przy okazji kasowania jego postów i wynikającego z nich OT.
Jeśli będzie kontynuacja proszę o użycie "report".


----------



## PPrezess

ralf_szer oficjalnie ma bana za spam?


----------



## 625

PPrezess said:


> ralf_szer oficjalnie ma bana za spam?


Na 3 dni. Z rozpędu wrzucił Katowice do Wrocławia.


----------



## skunks

Na wątku [S7/DK47] Zakopianka jakiś Donald Trump się zalęgł. Robi lakoniczne posty w twitterowym stylu jeden po drugim, w dodatku boldem.


----------



## Exelcior

@skunks Czyżby kolega @PPERKA?


----------



## Sławek

@625 user drugastrona napisał mi email że tydzień mu minął, a bana ma nadal. Prosił o przekazanie, więc przekazuję.


----------



## Kemo

Info przekazane dwa dni temu do Kanadyjczyków. Admin prosił, żeby póki co go nie odbanowywać, żeby Kanadyjczycy mieli okazję dojść do przyczyny tego błędu.

Bo generalnie jest grubszy błąd na forum: jeśli ktoś dostał czasowego bana to jest prawdopodobieństwo, że ten ban samoczynnie nie wygaśnie mimo upływu terminu. Chyba dotyka to użytkowników, którzy dostali na starym silniku jakieś "Warnings".


----------



## Marynata

Powinno się utworzyć specjalne konto, na którym będzie mógł gromadzić nadliczbowe dni bana aby przy następnym banie zredukować go.


----------



## Lombat

Grvl said:


> Jak wyobrażam sobie reakcję @drugastrona:


Jak się sytuacja jutro nie rozwiąże to proponowałbym dać mu tymczasowe "błogosławieństwo" do założenia drugiego konta, ale niech go nazwie jednoznacznie, np drugastrona2. A potem je zbanować


----------



## johny.f

trzeciastrona.


----------



## LubiePiwo

drugastrona Chrystusem SSC


----------



## Hipolit

LubiePiwo said:


> drugastrona Chrystusem SSC


Przeczytałem "chytrusem"...


----------



## Żółć

[Wątek militarny] Technika wojska, organizacja i...


Co do tej wysokości: a jak do jasnej anielki chcesz zmieścić żołnierzy w oporządzeniu i hełmach przy średnim wzroście dorosłych obecnie o około 8-10cm wyższym niż kiedy projektowano BMP-1 (lata 50te) a do tego zapewnić odporność na IED i jeszcze pływalność? I to "zwiększone prawdopodobieństwo...




www.skyscrapercity.com





Pierwszy akapit wypowiedzi prowokuje do niemerytorycznej dyskusji.


----------



## MarsowyZ

Jeśli można spytać - za co RaptusV dostał bana?


----------



## SoboleuS

^^
{BETON] dał mu 7 dni za trolling, ale szczegółów sprawy nie znam.


----------



## Łosiu

Mamy takiego fajnego kolegę-filozofa w katowickich wątkach, co to trochę nie rozróżnia argumentowania ad rem od ad personam. Dwie świeżynki sprzed kilkunastu minut w dwóch różnych tematach:



Remi77 said:


> To jest straszne. Po prostu STRASZNE.
> myślenie typu architektoniczny homosowieticus, ale też dość powrzechne, bo obserwacja tego forum pokazuje mi przewagę ambiwalentnych opinii o powstających kuflmarktach, litlach i innych handlowych maszkarach będących jaskrawą drwiną z urbanistyki.





Remi77 said:


> Relatywizm to rak świadomości...


Oba posty odnoszą się bezpośrednio do osób, z którymi nasz kolega się nie zgadza. Nie chodzi o to, że się nie zgadza (można sobie przeklikać, żeby poznac kontekst), ale o ten smutno-agresywny styl. @Luki_SL, anyone? Może warto byłoby zwrócić uwagę? Bo to nie pierwszy raz z takimi wyskokami, ja kilka razy już reagowałem na tego typu posty, ale jak widać nadal to nie dociera.


----------



## Remi77

Mój fajny weryfikujący moje posty kolego. Chciałbym zwrócić uwagę, że pierwszy i drugi post dotyczył sposobu postrzegania rzeczywistości, a nie samych osób. Proponuję raportować do wyższych instancji w formie zawierającej przynajmniej minimalny kontekst.


----------



## Łosiu

Remi77 said:


> Proponuję raportować do wyższych instancji w formie zawierającej przynajmniej minimalny kontekst.


Myślę, że wyższe instancje potrafią wykonać dwa kliknięcia myszką, żeby poznać kontekst. Miłego!


----------



## Transhumanista

Rasizm. 
Zgłosiłem wczoraj, dalej wisi. 









SkyscraperCity







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## kryst

Kemo said:


> Info przekazane dwa dni temu do Kanadyjczyków. Admin prosił, żeby póki co go nie odbanowywać, żeby Kanadyjczycy mieli okazję dojść do przyczyny tego błędu.
> 
> Bo generalnie jest grubszy błąd na forum: jeśli ktoś dostał czasowego bana to jest prawdopodobieństwo, że ten ban samoczynnie nie wygaśnie mimo upływu terminu. Chyba dotyka to użytkowników, którzy dostali na starym silniku jakieś "Warnings".


No nie wiem jakoś latem dostałem bez informacji ponad 30dni za posty moim zdaniem całkowicie prawidłowe, w konkretnym temacie co zresztą dalsze prace odnosnie tematu w MI i GDDKiA potwierdziły, więc może za uporczywość przez złośliwość się należało 3-7 dni  , a był Ban na ponad miesiąc,(?? nie pamiętam bo latem aż tak nie tęskniłem za forum) bez żadnej informacji tz, kto nałożył i na ile dni.. to by się przydało aby pisać reklamacje, czy się po mądrować, a tak nie ma "winnego"........ aż się boje pisać teraz w watkach merytorycznych.


----------



## Lombat

Gównoburza między dwoma delikwentami w Łódzkim tunelu średnicowym mniej więcej stąd:


vvi said:


> Polityczny hydepark trzy wątki stąd.


----------



## k%

Transhumanista said:


> Rasizm.
> Zgłosiłem wczoraj, dalej wisi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SkyscraperCity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com


przeciez sam pierwszy wrzuciles oryginalna fejkowa przerobke chinskiego Ministra z kraju gdzie nadal sa obozy koncentracyjne to co teraz udajesz oburzonego









Ja bym Ciebie zglosil za nietoperzowa propagande



Transhumanista said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333214766806888448


----------



## 19Dako20

niezle, koleś zgłasza mema,a sam wrzuca ewidentne materiały propagandowe XD


----------



## Transhumanista

k% said:


> przeciez sam pierwszy wrzuciles oryginalna fejkowa przerobke chinskiego Ministra z kraju gdzie nadal sa obozy koncentracyjne to co teraz udajesz oburzonego
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ja bym Ciebie zglosil za nietoperzowa propagande





19Dako20 said:


> niezle, koleś zgłasza mema,a sam wrzuca ewidentne materiały propagandowe XD


Jesteście białą supremacją. Co w przypadku k% widać po głoszeniu białego imperializmu, wszedzie gdzie może to dopowiedzieć. 

Rasistowskie gówno to jest mem? Jaką fejkową przeróbkę? To nie było fejkowe zdjęcie tylko "art" wykonany przez

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333774448428630018 (乌合麒麟) zobrazuwujący zbrodnie wykonane przez australijczyków w Afganistanie. Wyszło szydło z worka, wielkie lewicowe forum, a rasim się szerzy. Koło lewicy moderatorzy nawet nie stali. Na angielskiem podforum, taki obrazek spadłby po 5 minutach. 

P.s W Chinach nie ma obozów koncetracyjnych.


----------



## 19Dako20

Ten sam "artysta",










;-)


----------



## el nino

Transhumanista said:


> P.s W Chinach nie ma obozów koncetracyjnych.


Yyyy, yyy, yy. No tak, one nazywają się "obozami reedukacyjnymi"


----------



## k%

Transhumanista by nas tu wszystkich bialych imperialistow i rasistow "reedukowal"


----------



## Wilku88

Transhumanista said:


> Jesteście białą supremacją. Co w przypadku k% widać po głoszeniu białego imperializmu, wszedzie gdzie może to dopowiedzieć.


Mamy nowego Vergelfa, tym razem w odmianie chińskiej. Oryginał wszędzie widział faszyzm i rasizm.


----------



## bartek76

Może on tak musi w tym chińskim raju inaczej i bez tego poleci mu kredyt społeczny?


----------



## rince1

Transhumanista said:


> P.s W Chinach nie ma obozów koncetracyjnych.


Teraz to kolega się prosi o bana, kłamstwa na temat zbrodni reżimów totalitarnych tak się powinny kończyć.


----------



## Grvl

Zaraz, zaraz. Czy chińska partia komunistyczna wysłała nam na forum swojego agenta wpływu?


----------



## Hipolit

Grvl said:


> Zaraz, zaraz. Czy chińska partia komunistyczna wysłała nam na forum swojego agenta wpływu?


Skoro "Jedyna Rassija" potrafi, to czemu nie KPCh?


----------



## el nino

A tam od razu agenta wpływu. W Związku Radzieckim określano takich mianem поле́зный идиот


----------



## rince1

Grvl said:


> Zaraz, zaraz. Czy chińska partia komunistyczna wysłała nam na forum swojego agenta wpływu?


Kolega Transhumanista ma w ChRL jakieś interesy swoje, więc w sumie nie wiemy czy wierzy w to co pisze i się nie dowiemy.


----------



## Buster90

Grvl said:


> Zaraz, zaraz. Czy chińska partia komunistyczna wysłała nam na forum swojego agenta wpływu?


Nie partia, a Instytut Konfucjusza


----------



## 19Dako20

el nino said:


> A tam od razu agenta wpływu. W Związku Radzieckim określano takich mianem поле́зный идиот


有用的白痴


----------



## 625

Transhumanista said:


> Jesteście białą supremacją. Co w przypadku k% widać po głoszeniu białego imperializmu, wszedzie gdzie może to dopowiedzieć.
> 
> Rasistowskie gówno to jest mem? Jaką fejkową przeróbkę? To nie było fejkowe zdjęcie tylko "art" wykonany przez
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1333774448428630018 (乌合麒麟) zobrazuwujący zbrodnie wykonane przez australijczyków w Afganistanie. Wyszło szydło z worka, wielkie lewicowe forum, a rasim się szerzy. Koło lewicy moderatorzy nawet nie stali. Na angielskiem podforum, taki obrazek spadłby po 5 minutach.
> 
> P.s W Chinach nie ma obozów koncetracyjnych.


Ban.


----------



## 19Dako20

perm czy na ochłodę?


----------



## 625

Nie będziemy go przecież odwracać


----------



## Sasza

SkyscraperCity







www.skyscrapercity.com




Mógłby ktoś poczyścić wątek? Bo bułgarski kolega swoim nacjololo po raz kolejny robi gównoburzę na kilka stron.


----------



## tomno

Proszę zwrócić uwagę na zachowanie użytkownika "dkzg".
Sugerowanie banowania innych użytkowników, uszczypliwe uwagi, niegrzeczne wypowiedzi - i to ma służyć jako broń dla takich użytkowników jak "dkzg" do usuwania innych osób z Forum ???!
Uprzejmie proszę o odpowiedź.


----------



## 625

tomno said:


> Proszę zwrócić uwagę na zachowanie użytkownika "dkzg".
> Sugerowanie banowania innych użytkowników, uszczypliwe uwagi, niegrzeczne wypowiedzi - i to ma służyć jako broń dla takich użytkowników jak "dkzg" do usuwania innych osób z Forum ???!
> Uprzejmie proszę o odpowiedź.


Odpowiadam: a jakieś linki, przykłady?


----------



## dkzg

tomno said:


> Proszę zwrócić uwagę na zachowanie użytkownika "dkzg".
> Sugerowanie banowania innych użytkowników, uszczypliwe uwagi, niegrzeczne wypowiedzi - i to ma służyć jako broń dla takich użytkowników jak "dkzg" do usuwania innych osób z Forum ???!
> Uprzejmie proszę o odpowiedź.


Nie innych tylko Ciebie.
Infantylizim Twoich postów jest poniżej krytki. Dodawanie emotikonek w ilości odpowiadającej dziecku, jaranie się nic nieznaczącymi danymi w wątku lotniczym. Im dłużej patrze na Twoje marnej jakości posty (za co już raz wyleciałeś z forum) tym bardziej upewniam, że całkiem zgrabnie trollujesz by ośmieszyć IEG i woj. lubuskie jako całość.


----------



## tomno

625 said:


> Odpowiadam: a jakieś linki, przykłady?


Szkoda zachodu - ja z mojej strony "wyciszam się", i tyle. 
Proszę tylko o - nie wrzucanie mi bana "za nic", bo "komuś coś się nie podoba" .
Pozdrawiam uprzejmie.


----------



## Exelcior

@dkzg Akurat @tomno wystarczy "dyskretnie" zwrócić uwagę i się "wycisza". Nie dotyczy to np @PPERKA


----------



## 19Dako20

forwiser said:


> Ależ to płytkie. A śmierdzi jak sfermentowana inteligencja.



Forwiserowi znów się ulewa i to o 5:40pm w poniedziałkowe popułudnie.


----------



## forwiser

19Dako20 said:


> Forwiserowi znów się ulewa i to o 5:40pm w poniedziałkowe popułudnie.


Proponuję przeczytać ostatnie kilka postów @19Dako20 aby zapoznać się z kontekstem. Nie mnie się tutaj niestety "ulewa" jak to twierdzisz.


----------



## 19Dako20

Kontekst jest taki, że masz gorszy okres i sobie używasz. To nie pierwsza taka sytuacja, siedziałeś 2 tyg temu na brigu za rozwalanie katowicków wątków. Ochłoń chłopie.


----------



## forwiser

19Dako20 said:


> Kontekst jest taki, że masz gorszy okres i sobie używasz. To nie pierwsza taka sytuacja, siedziałeś 2 tyg temu na brigu za rozwalanie katowicków wątków. Ochłoń chłopie.


Pozostawiam to bez komentarza, a jedynie wkleję kilka postów odnośnie bzdur związanych z "serem":


19Dako20 said:


> To podziel się mityczną wiedzą, bo serio, w ostatnich latach sporadycznie w moim koszyku lądowały produkty z kontynentalnej Europy. Są to głównie sery.
> 
> Halloumi zdrożeje z f4 na f6, jakby to powiedzieć. Różnica żadna, zjem mniejszego burgera z halloumi.


Koledzy poniżej oryginału już wytłumaczyli co jest nie tak z tym tekstem. I dlaczego przy no dealu - taniej nie będzie. Opracowanie zarówno Banku Anglii/ONS jak i Uniwerystetu Oxfordzkiego czy LSE dość jasno określają powody wzrostu cen. I nie chodzi tutaj tylko o "spleśniały ser" a o 65% zakresu produktów w UK. To takie płaskoziemstwo trochę.

Wszyscy widzą, co się dzieje w UK, ale Ty jesteś wyjątkiem. I to Ty twierdzisz, że ktoś inny coś usiłuje a Ty tylko wiesz wszystko.



19Dako20 said:


> Ale jesteś malutki, po którym w angielskich wątkach każdy jedzie. Natomiast w polskim wątku o UK zgrywasz kogoś, kim nie jesteś. ;-)





19Dako20 said:


> ... No ale forwiser, jak sam nick wskazuje, jest wiser. Czyli mądrzejszy, ale od kogo? Zawsze mnie śmieszą ludzie którzy próbują wskoczyć do szufladki wyżej.


No i wytłumacz proszę o co Ci chodzi, bo widzę, że Cię od paru już miesięcy męczy ciekawość, a faktem jest, że to ty trujesz w wątku czasami różnymi dziwnymi sprawami, w tym przypadku niesmacznymi żartami. Choć i tak to jest lepsze od łamania prawa przy przekraczaniu granicy.


----------



## Czapka

Panowie, a może tak po wzajemnym ignorze i będziecie mieli spokój?


----------



## 19Dako20

Forwiser miesza często wiele kwestii a dalej zasłania się potężnym argumentem "nie znasz się". 

No cóż, w ostatnich dwóch tyg pomylił brytyjskie pomoce publiczne kilkukrotnie, nie rozumiał czym jest podatek od zysków kapitałowych. Następnie wytrychem zasłonił się, że może i tak jest (jak pisałem) ale temat jest dużo bardziej rozbudowany. Forwiser ma ewidetnie problem, nie tylko w tym wątku i nie tylko ze mną.


----------



## forwiser

Jedyne o co mogę prosić to o posprzątanie obu wątków, bo widzę, że nic nie pomoże na powyższego Pana. Prosił Cię @bartek76 o nietrolowanie w wątku. Teraz ja Cię proszę o to samo.

PS. I jak masz taką potrzebę to zostań specem od pomocy publicznych i dorzuć ignora jeśli nie chcesz czytać tego co piszę lub tego nie rozumiesz.


----------



## drugastrona

Boro said:


> Może i ciekawa, ale to twoja banieczka, a nie moja. Ja nie uważam, że Polacy muszą się wypowiadać o Ukrainie tylko pozytywnie, nigdzie tego nie napisałem.


A nie no, przepraszam. Napisałeś, że nie można wypowiadać się o Ukrainie negatywnie takimi samymi określeniami, których używa rosyjska propaganda. Czyli można wypowiadać się negatywnie, ale swoimi słowami i nie powtarzać "propagandy", tak? A co jeżeli ktoś nie zna tej rosyjskiej propagandy i niechcący ma taką samą opinię o Ukrainie/Ukraińcach z własnego doświadczenia co w tej propagandzie? W sumie niepotrzebnie pytam, zaraz się okaże, że jestem antyukraiński i antypolski, a ja tylko chciałem się doszukać jakiejś logiki w Twoich wypowiedziach.



Boro said:


> Nie odnosiłem się do takiego poglądu, więc trudno mi to skomentować.


A nie no, przepraszam. Napisałeś "Otóż uważam, że zrównywanie przez użytkownika yascoos działalności strefy płatnego parkowania w Moskwie i zbrodni na polskich oficerach w lesie katyńskim jest nasączone antypolskim jadem". Niestety, dalej nie umiem się doszukać w tym antypolskości.
W sumie to mógłbyś zacytować to zrównywanie, żeby każdy mógł sobie wyrobić opinię na ten temat.


----------



## Boro

drugastrona said:


> Napisałeś, że nie można wypowiadać się o Ukrainie negatywnie takimi samymi określeniami, których używa rosyjska propaganda.


To ty to napisałeś, ja się z tym nie zgadzam. Uważam, że można dużo, ale primo - uważam, że hipokryzją jest, gdy ktoś, kto pisze o Ukrainie dokładnie jak kremlowska propaganda, zarzuca innym prorosyjskość na podstawie tego, że podobają im się jakieś rozwiązania w urbanistyce. Secundo, nawet jeśli poglądy użytkownika yascoos są czysto przypadkowo zbieżne w 100% z kremlowską propagandą i nie mają z nią nic wspólnego, to nie powinien się wypowiadać na forum używając sformułowań: (cyt.) "_ukraińska dzicz_" i pisząc, że należy Ukraińców traktować następująco: "_najpierw w pysk, dopiero później dzień dobry_". Nie zamierzam udzielać kolejnych tłumaczeń w tej sprawie, uważam, że wypowiadanie się w taki sposób o kimkolwiek zamienia forum w ściek i myślę, że nie tylko ja nie mam w tej sprawie wątpliwości. Jeżeli ty uważasz, że takie sformułowania są dopuszczalne, to mogę jedynie załamać ręce.



drugastrona said:


> W sumie to mógłbyś zacytować to zrównywanie, żeby każdy mógł sobie wyrobić opinię na ten temat.


W sumie to piszesz już któryś post w tej sprawie, a sam właśnie się przyznałeś, że nie przeczytałeś tego cytatu, który jest kilka postów wyżej, Nie widzę sensu w dalszej dyskusji, ja swoje argumenty już przedstawiłem.


----------



## drugastrona

Boro said:


> To ty to napisałeś, ja się z tym nie zgadzam. Uważam, że można dużo, ale primo - uważam, że hipokryzją jest, gdy ktoś, kto pisze o Ukrainie dokładnie jak kremlowska propaganda, zarzuca innym prorosyjskość na podstawie tego, że podobają im się jakieś rozwiązania w urbanistyce.


Ja nie uważam, że to hipokryzja. Twój tok rozumowania jest taki: masz niepochlebną opinię nt. Ukrainy/Ukraińców = prorosyjskość, więc nie możesz mieć niepochlebnej opinii nt. Rosji/Rosjan, a jest to błędne założenie. Jak najbardziej można mieć niepochlebną opinię zarówno nt. Ukrainy jak i nt. Rosji i nie ma w tym żadnej hipokryzji.



Boro said:


> Secundo, nawet jeśli poglądy użytkownika yascoos są czysto przypadkowo zbieżne w 100% z kremlowską propagandą i nie mają z nią nic wspólnego, to nie powinien się wypowiadać na forum używając sformułowań: (cyt.) "_ukraińska dzicz_" i pisząc, że należy Ukraińców traktować następująco: "_najpierw w pysk, dopiero później dzień dobry_". Nie zamierzam udzielać kolejnych tłumaczeń w tej sprawie, uważam, że wypowiadanie się w taki sposób o kimkolwiek zamienia forum w ściek i myślę, że nie tylko ja nie mam w tej sprawie wątpliwości. Jeżeli ty uważasz, że takie sformułowania są dopuszczalne, to mogę jedynie załamać ręce.


Na temat formy wypowiedzi nie odezwałem się ani słowem. Oczywiście, takie odzywki nie powinny mieć miejsca na forum, ale są popularne nie tylko wobec Ukraińców, ale przede wszystkim wobec Polaków rodaków (nazywanych powszechnie na forum robakami, cebulakami, januszami, sebiksami, karynami, plebsem, bydłem itp.) jak i samej Polski, powszechnie nazywanej na tym forum Chlewem Obsranym Gównem. Nie widziałem, żeby ktokolwiek dostał bana czy briga za takie określenie wobec Polski. Taki jest w tej chwili poziom forum, nic nie poradzisz.



Boro said:


> W sumie to piszesz już któryś post w tej sprawie, a sam właśnie się przyznałeś, że nie przeczytałeś tego cytatu, który jest kilka postów wyżej, Nie widzę sensu w dalszej dyskusji, ja swoje argumenty już przedstawiłem.


Sory, przeczytałem. Dalej nie widzę rzekomej antypolskości.


----------



## Gokufan

Postuluję bana dla użytkownika truhl w wątku covidowym. Rozsiewa bzdury o rakotwórczości szczepionek na Covid (co inni użytkownicy już obalili), mimo że w tytule wątku zabronione są fake newsy.

1. Post nr 1
2. Post nr 2


----------



## 625

Boro said:


> @625
> Widzę, ze posty yascoosa usunięte, ale użytkownika zdaje się nie spotkała żadna "nagroda". Gdyby to był pierwszy raz, to rozumiem. Tymczasem nie jest to ani drugi, ani trzeci, tylko nie wiem już który.


Nie bardzo rozumiem, na jakiej podstawie mam zgadnąć o czym do mnie piszesz. Żadnego linka, żadnego posta, tylko screeny do wątków których nie znam. I co ja mam z tym wspólnego, bo piszesz jakbym się już tym zajmował?


----------



## 625

Gokufan said:


> Postuluję bana dla użytkownika truhl w wątku covidowym. Rozsiewa bzdury o rakotwórczości szczepionek na Covid (co inni użytkownicy już obalili), mimo że w tytule wątku zabronione są fake newsy.
> 
> 1. Post nr 1
> 2. Post nr 2


Ban.


----------



## Din Sevenn

Ponawiam prośbę o posprzątanie watku o aglomeracji toruńskiej oraz należne medale.


----------



## Eurotram

^^ A przy okazji można by się i zająć językiem wypowiedzi @Din Sevenn, który nie pierwszy już raz i nie tylko w tym wątku (i to zupełnie abstrahując od wpisów innych użytkowników w wątkach dotyczących dwóch największych miast kuj-pomu) zdecydowanie wymaga schłodzenia i nieraz w sumie prowadzi do gównoburzy.


----------



## Din Sevenn

Od dawna tonuję ostrość swoich wypowiedzi w tematach bydgosko-toruńskich i próbuję znaleźć wspólny mianownik w naszym województwie, jednak jestem bardzo tendencyjnie atakowany przez oponentów.

Ewidentne przypały oraz fantasmagorie strony przeciwnej wysyłam ku recenzji obsłudze osobnego kotła ze smołą.


----------



## tomasz.zeta

625 said:


> Ban.


Przepraszam za drobny OT ale gdzie mogę znaleźć ten wątek Covidovy - chętnie bym poczytał a szukam drugi dzień.


----------



## marcin.poznan

tomasz.zeta said:


> Przepraszam za drobny OT ale gdzie mogę znaleźć ten wątek Covidovy - chętnie bym poczytał a szukam drugi dzień.











SkyscraperCity







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## tomasz.zeta

*Oops! We ran into some problems.*

You do not have permission to view this page or perform this action. 

Wymagany jest jakiś dostęp płatny czy coś takiego ?


----------



## Buster90

tomasz.zeta said:


> *Oops! We ran into some problems.*
> 
> You do not have permission to view this page or perform this action.
> 
> Wymagany jest jakiś dostęp płatny czy coś takiego ?


Standard od czasu przejęcia forum przez kolegów z krainy syropu klonowego.


----------



## Kemo

tomasz.zeta said:


> Wymagany jest jakiś dostęp płatny czy coś takiego ?


Niektóre podfora są dostępne tylko dla użytkowników z co najmniej 150 postami na koncie. Nie wiem, czy to jest ten przypadek. Niby Klub forum ma być od 100 postów, ale może coś jest źle ustawione.

Zgłosiłem do adminów żeby się temu przyjrzeli


----------



## tomasz.zeta

Kemo said:


> Niektóre podfora są dostępne tylko dla użytkowników z co najmniej 150 postami na koncie. Nie wiem, czy to jest ten przypadek. Niby Klub forum ma być od 100 postów, ale może coś jest źle ustawione.
> 
> Zgłosiłem do adminów żeby się temu przyjrzeli


Nie ma problemu. Jeśli są jakieś limity to je rozumiem i poczekam


----------



## mkrawcz1

Ponieważ nie znalazłem informacji n/t moderacji Klub Forum [powyżej 100 postów] - wrzucam tutaj: czy jest zgoda na taki język?


demoos said:


> Bo to pewnie jakas zona wazniaka albo kombinatora, tablice tez zeby unikac mandatow, kozaczy na chodniku a w samochodzie udawany placz, po interwencji tryb kozaka znowu wlaczony.
> 
> Sadze, ze jak nie w weekend, to zaraz po nim sie dowiemy, co to za *lachociag*


----------



## demoos

Jezyk adekwatny do zachowania tej baby.


----------



## Eurotram

demoos said:


> Jezyk adekwatny do zachowania tej baby.


W analogicznej sytuacji już być latał za banem dla kogoś, kogo nie darzysz sympatią. Zakładam, że modowie też są zdania że na SSC nie ma równych i równiejszych...


----------



## demoos

Zaskocze Cie. Nie latalbym. W stosunku do forumowicza owszem, jest to prawdopodobne.

W stosunku do osob wystepujacych na nagraniach padaja gorsze "pochwaly" i (co mozesz sprawdzic) nie zglaszam

Eot


----------



## Kemo

tomasz.zeta said:


> Nie ma problemu. Jeśli są jakieś limity to je rozumiem i poczekam


Powinno już działać


----------



## Buster90

[Silesia] Metropolia - kształt, funkcjonowanie...


A czy ktoś policzył ile to wychodzi w GZM? Albo chociaż w Katowicach czy innych dużych miastach? To jest trudne do policzenia. 1. Aby policzyć całościowo dla GZM trzeba prześledzić każdy budżet miasta Metropolii. Miast, które inwestują (poza składkami do ZTM) bezpośrednio z budżetu na centra...




www.skyscrapercity.com





Prawnie napewno multikonto zbanowanego użytkownika Rouble. W tym poście nawet zapowiedział, że pojawi się w kolejnych wcieleniach.


----------



## 625

Eurotram said:


> Na koniec nominacje do malin w kategoriach:
> 
> admin: @625
> moderator: @Michał Ch.
> w kategorii "moja jest racja, a w ogóle to moja racja jest najmojsza, a kto się w pełni nie zgadza, to jest...": @behemot @bm34484 @BlazD @newsted


Ten wątek wyraźnie jest do kadzenia sobie. Masz ostrzeżenie za notoryczne trollowanie, jak powyżej.


----------



## Eurotram

625 said:


> Ten wątek wyraźnie jest do kadzenia sobie. Masz ostrzeżenie za notoryczne trollowanie, jak powyżej.


I wyciąłeś cały post zamiast wyedytować (choć mogłeś!)?
I udajesz że nie widzisz zgłoszenia powyżej, bo to "Twój" równiejszy?
Ty się starasz w ogóle zachowywać choć pozory obiektywizmu?


----------



## 625

Eurotram said:


> I wyciąłeś cały post zamiast wyedytować (choć mogłeś!)?
> I udajesz że nie widzisz zgłoszenia powyżej, bo to "Twój" równiejszy?
> Ty się starasz w ogóle zachowywać choć pozory obiektywizmu?


Nie ja skasowałem. Powyżej jest zgłoszenie z Górnego Śląska, a ja się innym moderatorom nie ładuję w ich wątki. Ty za to uwielbiasz być między wódką, a zakąską.


----------



## 625

SRC_100 przywrócił skasowany avatar polityczny. Tydzień.


----------



## Kemo

Boro said:


> Widzę, ze posty yascoosa usunięte, ale użytkownika zdaje się nie spotkała żadna "nagroda". Gdyby to był pierwszy raz, to rozumiem. Tymczasem nie jest to ani drugi, ani trzeci, tylko nie wiem już który.


Jako, że raport z jakiegoś powodu trafił do mnie, to po przejrzeniu jego najświeższego wkładu w ten wątek dałem mu 3 dni bana za notoryczne ataki personalne.


----------



## 625

miesiąc.


----------



## LubiePiwo

Stonoga dalej prześladowany!


----------



## Eurotram

mkrawcz1 said:


> Ponieważ nie znalazłem informacji n/t moderacji Klub Forum [powyżej 100 postów] - wrzucam tutaj: czy jest zgoda na taki język?


Czyli jak widać mamy na forum równych i równiejszych...


----------



## evertonfans2012

Wilku88 said:


> Czyli niedasie. To nic, że to fikcja, to nic że nie będzie powodowało kolizji i usprawni ruch. Jest przepis i *chuj*, urzędnik ma wymówkę.
> NIEDASIE
> 
> (Wydaje mi się, że z czymś takim mieliśmy walczyć w tym wątku)


Komentarz zbędny.


----------



## deteroos

Ja rozumiem, że wątek o covidzie to teraz jest śmieszkowy i do obrzucania się fekaliami ku uciesze reszty ale to już chyba przesada:



tm101 said:


> W moim wymarzonym świecie traktuje się wszystkie choroby według kryterium stopnia zagrożenia dla życia/zdrowia. Covid bywa groźny i śmiertelny, tak samo jak nieleczony nowotwór czy zawał serca. *A tymczasem służba zdrowia pod dyktando polityczne i w zamian za kroplówkę finansową uważa inaczej - liczy się tylko covid.* Inne choroby przestały istnieć.











SkyscraperCity







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Gokufan

Ten osobnik od dawna wrzuca teorie o dodatkowym hajsie za wpisanie za przyczynę zgonu Covid. Jest ponadto antyszczepionkowcem. Ale chyba nikt go już od dawna nie traktuje poważnie.


----------



## michal90

Apeluję o tydzień na ochłonięcie dla Ronalda Reagana za jawny trolling, wątek COVIDowy, w zasadzie kilka ostatnich stron.


----------



## ps-man

Gokufan said:


> Ten osobnik od dawna wrzuca teorie o dodatkowym hajsie za wpisanie za przyczynę zgonu Covid. Jest ponadto antyszczepionkowcem. Ale chyba nikt go już od dawna nie traktuje poważnie.


Ja czekam na pozew.


----------



## ps-man

deteroos said:


> Ja rozumiem, że wątek o covidzie to teraz jest śmieszkowy i do obrzucania się fekaliami ku uciesze reszty ale to już chyba przesada:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SkyscraperCity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com


+



lulek89 said:


> Z ciekawostek merytorycznych, bo nawalanie o pizzojadach takim nie jest i łapie się IMO pod briga conajmniej, moi rodzice i babcia zapisali się na szczepienia. (Wszyscy należą do grupy 1). W małej prywatnej przychodni w małym miasteczku powiatowym maja numerek... 300 coś.
> Ludzie ruszyli do szczepień, żeby tylko system wydoił to pozbędziemy się tego gowna.





tm101 said:


> *zapisy rzekomo od 15.01? kolejni ważniejsi od innych przedstawiciele elity? jak ktoś "bez pleców" ma się zaszczepić jak wszędzie są tylko jandy i jandy, które wchodzą bez kolejki?*


----------



## tm101

Zapisy od 15.01. A tutaj chwalą się, że zapisali się wcześniej i takich osó jest ponad 300 w pipidówie. Pytam "W JAKI SPOSÓB"?


----------



## chauffeur

tm101 said:


> Zapisy od 15.01. A tutaj chwalą się, że zapisali się wcześniej i takich osó jest ponad 300 w pipidówie. Pytam "W JAKI SPOSÓB"?


A jak tam idzie "bieg sprawy" z ps-man'em?


----------



## tm101

chauffeur said:


> A jak tam idzie "bieg sprawy" z ps-man'em?


Czy jest to sprawa między mną a Panem? Chyba nie, więc skąd zainteresowanie?


----------



## tm101

Gokufan said:


> Ten osobnik od dawna wrzuca teorie o dodatkowym hajsie za wpisanie za przyczynę zgonu Covid.


Obal tę teorię, jeśli potrafisz.


Gokufan said:


> Jest ponadto antyszczepionkowcem.


W żadnym momencie nie wypowiedziałem się przeciwko szczepionkom ani tym na koronkę ani ogólnie.


----------



## chauffeur

tm101 said:


> Czy jest to sprawa między mną a Panem? Chyba nie, więc skąd zainteresowanie?


Przecież publicznie, w ogólnodostępnym wątku ogłosiłeś podjęcie kroków prawnych przeciwko moderatorowi. 
Na pewno nie było to tylko prężenie wirtualnych muskułów i za słowami poszły czyny: ps-man zostanie przykładnie ukarany, a wszystkim śmieszkom i kpiarzom zrzednie mina.


----------



## ps-man

chauffeur said:


> Na pewno nie było to tylko prężenie wirtualnych muskułów i za słowami poszły czyny: ps-man zostanie przykładnie ukarany, a wszystkim śmieszkom i kpiarzom zrzednie mina.


Mnie się nie da ukarać, bo to dla mnie wyzwanie, na które z radością oczekuję. Niestety, nikłe są szanse, że się doczekam.


----------



## el nino

tm101 said:


> Obal tę teorię, jeśli potrafisz.


Skoro Ty przedstawiłeś jakąś teorię, to na Tobie leży ciężar jej udowodnienia a nie na innych użytkownikach jej obalanie.


----------



## lulek89

tm101 said:


> Zapisy od 15.01. A tutaj chwalą się, że zapisali się wcześniej i takich osó jest ponad 300 w pipidówie. Pytam "W JAKI SPOSÓB"?


Skoro zostałem już tu wezwany, taka rada od elity z plecami z pipidówy:
Zamiast pluć jadem w klawiature, chwyć telefon, zadzwoń do przychodni i zorientuj się czy możesz zaszczepić swoją babcię.


----------



## deteroos

Co tu się, za przeproszeniem, odwala? Księga to vonteq covidowy część II? Moderacja się jakoś odniesie czy nie do zgłoszeń?

Czy szacowne grono boi się pozwów?


----------



## bartek76

Skoro już tu off-topicujemy, to trochę informacji praktycznych. W jednej paczce szczepionek Pfizera (w UK nazywają to "pizzą") jest 195 fiolek z których każda zawiera 5 dawek (faktycznie 6 a nawet 7 ale mniejsza o to), prosta matematyka oznacza że w jednej pizzy jest 975 dawek a pizzę rozmraża się w całości i od tego momentu jest maks 4 dni na zużycie albo do utylizacji. W takich okolicznościach nie jest niczym dziwnym że zwłaszcza w pierwszych dniach szczepi się kogo popadnie, krewnych czy znajomych królika czy że ktoś w PL przytulił za to ekstra kasę, ostatnią rzeczą na którą ktokolwiek o zdrowych zmysłach chce pozwolić to zmarnowanie bardzo cennego i deficytowego towaru. W UK w szpitalach w pierwszych tygodniach urządzono istne łapanki po personelu, pacjentach ambulatorium, izby przyjęć, dowolnych gościach itd na zasadzie kto chce się zaszczepić byle tylko nic nie zmarnować. Grupa przychodni mojej żony ma w tym i przyszłym tygodniu dostać szereg tysięcy dawek, dowiedzieli się dziś i dziś podjęli decyzję że będą robić na trzy zmiany od 7 rano do północy przez 7 dni w tygodniu (ciekawe skąd znajdą ludzi na to wszystko) a i tak będzie im niezmiernie ciężko się wyrobić, na tyle że spodziewam się telefonu od żony aby po robocie do nich jechać i jako "krewny królika" zostanę zaszczepiony, i to generalnie jest konsensus że będą ściągać rodziny i znajomych aby tylko nic się nie zmarnowało.


----------



## Kemo

*kryst* tydzień bana za taki tekst



> powinieneś się sam poddać eutanazji bo po co z taką głową żyć? Zadaj sobie to pytanie na poważnie, po co się męczyć....


Ataki personalne na innych użytkowników są karygodne, a ten tekst jest poniżej krytyki.


----------



## Zyzio

spamer:








[S52] Północna Obwodnica Krakowa


Kilka fotek z tt Generalnej - chyba nie było




www.skyscrapercity.com




user:









SkyscraperCity







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## michal90

michal90 said:


> Apeluję o tydzień na ochłonięcie dla Ronalda Reagana za jawny trolling, wątek COVIDowy, w zasadzie kilka ostatnich stron.


Chyba się gdzieś zawieruszyło, a 6 osób stwierdziło to samo co ja.


----------



## 625

michal90 said:


> Chyba się gdzieś zawieruszyło, a 6 osób stwierdziło to samo co ja.


Co stwierdziło? Że nie podałeś linka?


----------



## MichalJ

Bardzo proszę o jakieś ogarnięcie wątku kowidowego ze zmasowanej kampanii przeciwko stosowanym przez państwo ograniczeniom, prowadzonej pod hasłem "ja jestem młody, więc mam wirusa w dupie i będę go roznosić ile chcę, otwórzcie mi siłkę". Widzę, że harcownicy już się posuwają do żądań bana dla osób o innych poglądach.


----------



## lulek89

MichalJ said:


> Bardzo proszę o jakieś ogarnięcie wątku kowidowego ze zmasowanej kampanii przeciwko stosowanym przez państwo ograniczeniom, prowadzonej pod hasłem "ja jestem młody, więc mam wirusa w dupie i będę go roznosić ile chcę, otwórzcie mi siłkę". Widzę, że harcownicy już się posuwają do żądań bana dla osób o innych poglądach.


Chcesz zbanować pół polski i całe Podhale?


----------



## Gokufan

lulek89 said:


> Chcesz zbanować pół polski i całe Podhale?


A najlepiej wydzielić murem  kwestia dogadania granic


----------



## tm101

MichalJ said:


> Bardzo proszę o jakieś ogarnięcie wątku kowidowego ze zmasowanej kampanii przeciwko stosowanym przez państwo ograniczeniom, prowadzonej pod hasłem "ja jestem młody, więc mam wirusa w dupie i będę go roznosić ile chcę, otwórzcie mi siłkę". Widzę, że harcownicy już się posuwają do żądań bana dla osób o innych poglądach.


Czyli co, nie wolno mieć takich poglądów?


----------



## deteroos

tm101 said:


> Czyli co, nie wolno mieć takich poglądów?


Jak się twierdzi, że są jedynie słuszne i wraz ze stadem klakierów przejmuje wątek i robi z niego bagno - to nie.

Tym bardziej jeżeli te "poglądy" to rzucane bezpodstawnie oszczerstwa.


----------



## 625

tm101 said:


> Czyli co, nie wolno mieć takich poglądów?


W dziale drogowym za chwalenie się łamaniem PoRD są brigi.


----------



## lulek89

625 said:


> W dziale drogowym za chwalenie się łamaniem PoRD są brigi.


To za strajk kobiet też będą bany? W końcu to też obywatelskie nieposłuszeństwo


----------



## newsted

625 said:


> W dziale drogowym za chwalenie się łamaniem PoRD są brigi.


W wątkach samochodowych też? Bo mamy tam paru dla których ograniczenie prędkości auta dla 180km/h jest śmieszne i nieakceptowalne


----------



## 625

lulek89 said:


> To za strajk kobiet też będą bany? W końcu to też obywatelskie nieposłuszeństwo


Nie. I odpowiadając @newsted to @pmaciej7 zagląda gdzieś, to rozkłada kolczatkę. A ja też się nie patyczkuję w dziale Wrocław.


----------



## lulek89

newsted said:


> W wątkach samochodowych też? Bo mamy tam paru dla których ograniczenie prędkości auta dla 180km/h jest śmieszne i nieakceptowalne


Ok, ale PORD nie jest sprzeczne z konstytucją.
A lockdown i zakaz prowadzenia działalności gospodarczej czy przemieszczania się jest. Co wiemy juz z wyroków sądowych. 
Dlatego ja tu porównuje "chwalenie" się łamania lockdownu z chwalaniem sie protestowania. Jakoś wtedy @625 nie banował za zakaz zgromadzeń pow. 5 osób


----------



## deteroos

625 said:


> Nie. I odpowiadając @newsted to @pmaciej7 zagląda gdzieś, to rozkłada kolczatkę. A ja też się nie patyczkuję w dziale Wrocław.


To kto się zajmuje wątkiem covidowym?


----------



## deteroos

Ciekawe, tak nie widzicie powodu do interwencji, że potem zbiorczo @625 rozdaje brigi i bany... ale ok, jest super, o co w ogóle chodzi.


----------



## Kemo

Wypowiedziałem się za siebie. 

PS
W tamtym wątku, zgodnie z dopiskiem w tytule, bany można dostać też za parę konkretnych rzeczy


----------



## demoos

Wydaje mi sie, ze ktos powinien ochlonac, byc moze z jakas nagroda


Post od ktorego sie zaczelo



Polopiryn said:


>





vaqurelotirie said:


> Czy nie jest tak, że ten kierowca mówi, że musi dojechać gdzieś w parku bo go naprawia? Po co Yaris ciągnie alejką parkową przyczepę campingową? Tak sobie postanowił pojeździć? Kto tu jest pojebany?





vaqurelotirie said:


> Ło. Służbiści lepsi jak za PRL  A co jak to prywaciarz wiózł zaplecze socjalne pracownikom? Kto normalny jeździ po parku zimą z przyczepą campingową? Żeby chociaż to była skocznia w Zakopcu, to bym zrozumiał.
> 
> Pogięło was w prawilności podobnie jak tego czuba rzucającego się na samochód?





vaqurelotirie said:


> Mam zlecenie, mam terminy. Miasto nie załatwiło papierów. Zdarza się? Mam swoje lata, robię swoje, realizuje zlecenie, a tu jakiś szczyl się pluje. Czy chce mi się z nim dyskutować? Z dzieciakiem co wyszedł sie przewietrzyć między trzecią, a czwartą planszą gry komputerowej. *Nie. Ja bym mu dał z lewej, że by się nogami nakrył*. Szkoda czasu na dyskusje. Nie wiem czy facet miał zlecenie, ale ten idiota *prowadzący kanał dostaje pierdolca na widok każdego samochodu na chodniku. Obojętnie czy to cwaniak skracający drogę chodnikiem, czy dostawa ciężkich materiałów*. Rowerzysta przejechał na czerwonym? Luz. Rowerzysta kopnął samochód? Luz. Samochód na chodniku? Padaczka, drama, gównoburza.





vaqurelotirie said:


> A co jeśli miał, ale w innym samochodzie? O tam o, gdzie tamte stoją z jego ekipy? Gdyby na drodze stanął funkcjonariusz policji, gość wyjaśniłby, że ma, albo dostał mandat, że nie ma. Tak? Co się tymczasem wydarzyło. Szczyl chodzi i poluje na takie okazje z kamerą. *Atencjusz pier.lony szuka poklasku na YT*. Mógł go zgrać i rzucić na YT, ale oglądalność nie byłaby taka fajna. Trzeba było drążyć temat. Może niech wstąpi do policji, to się wyżyje? A nie, nie wyżyje się, bo będzie miał prawo legitymować ludzi z pozwoleń. Ludzie chętnie mu je pokażą, lub przyjmą mandat. *Tymczasem takie samozwańcze kozaczenie to zwyczajna agresja i rodzi agresję, a was to dziwi?
> 
> Chronologia. Facet sobie jedzie. Na drodze staje szczyl i nie chce zejść. Facet mu mówi, że tam ekipa, a ten nic. Facet go straszy, że ten go przejedzie, a szczyl co? Uderza mu pięścią w maskę i robi się wspomniany chlew*. Udało się, oglądalność idzie w górę.
> 
> Ogólnie rzecz biorąc, wiemy, że policja sobie radzi z filmikami, to nie Rosja i skorzystałaby z okazji, by wlepić mandat. Po co bawić się w Robin Hooda w tej sytuacji? No dla atencji.


Oczywiscie ta chronologia niezbyt sie zgadza, bo typ go potracil przed uderzeniem. No ale to pewnie celowo tak napisane




vaqurelotirie said:


> Atencjusz ów nie nagłaśnia problemu, a sam go stwarza, prowokuje swoją agresją agresję innych. Dla lajków na kanale. To jest odrażające.
> 
> p.s. *To właśnie jego zachowanie sprowadza nas w okolice Rosji.* Gośc się naoglądał na YT rosyjskiego stop xam i stwierdził, że ma fajną oglądalność. Tymczasem zerkacie z tęsknotą za europejskimi standardami? Toć jak tam się brzydko zachowujesz widać jak chodzą firanki, a za chwilę pół osiedla dzwoni na polizei. Nikt się tam nie bawi w osobiste naprawianie świata.





vaqurelotirie said:


> *Ale to wy stając w obronie atencjusza, dając mu lajki, sprowadzacie nas do Rosji*. Czyli państwa w którym policja jest niewydolna, łapówkarska i mająca wszystko w dupie jeśli chodzi o porządek w mieście i jak samemu nic nie zrobisz to nikt nie zrobi. Czyli Polska jest w tym samym miejscu?
> 
> Czy ta sytuacja by zaistniała, gdyby atencjusz jedynie nagrał filmik i puscił na policję i YT? Nie zaszłaby, ale się udało sprowokować kogoś, umiescić dramatyczne nagranie i jest rozgłos. Hurrraaaa!
> 
> Idziesz sobie chodnikiem. Staję naprzeciw i nie pozwalam przejść. Próbujesz ominąć, a ja się przesuwam i nie pozwalam. Jestem agresywny? Nie odpowiadajcie. Koniec mojej gadki w tym temacie.


----------



## Redzio

Proszę o w miarę szybkie przyjrzenie się użytkownikowi *Floriann *a zwłaszcza jego wpisów w Best European Skyline.

Gościu robi głupie city vs city + mocno najeżdża na rosję, robiąc offtop, zamęt i wywołując walkę oraz negatywne emocje. Dokładnie to samo robił swego czasu zbanowany już Lord Parsifal czy jakoś tak więc proszę o przyjrzenie się również pod kątem multikonta.
@SoboleuS @oralB


----------



## michal90

deteroos said:


> ^^
> Aż dziw bierze, że przy tym co wyprawiał w covidowym wątku musiałeś się zastanawiać... przecież on na każdego kto miał trochę inne zdanie od niego naskakiwał.
> 
> Nawiasem mówiąc podobno moderacja promuje "koronopanikarzy" w w/w wątku. Może odrobinę zbliżyć te fantazje do rzeczywistości, żeby wątek w końcu dało się czytać? Bo póki co jak ktoś jest niewystarczająco "wolnościowy" i ośmieli się odezwać to od razu na nim siada dwóch-trzech rezydentów wątkowych.


To jest jednak szczyt bezczelności, gdy pisze to osobnik, który od początku chciał zamykania wszystkiego co się da, ratowania ludzi (podobno), przymusu noszenia maseczek, a gdy tylko pojawiła się informacja, że rząd rozważa noszenie masek w biurze (gdzie oczywiście zaraźliwość jest mniejsza niż na powietrzu  ), tym samym uderzyłaby w niego samego (a jemu samemu nie przeszkadzało mówienie innym jak mają żyć), to jak dziecko w piaskownicy zaczął jęczeć, że on "nie będzie nosił, bo nie !".

To jest dożywotni tytuł forumowego króla hipokryzji i zakłamania, zwłaszcza przez wzgląd na poważną sytuację o jakiej mowa. I widzę, że na szczęście wiele osób nadal doskonale pamięta z kim ma do czynienia w jego przypadku 



deteroos said:


> EDIT: przynajmniej przez 2 tygodnie będę mógł wchodzić do wątku o turystyce górskiej bez klikania w show ignored content...


Kolega @zajf dobrze wyniuchał, że coś jest chyba na rzeczy z klepkami u niektórych - nie ma to jak ignorować kogoś, kogo potem trzeba odignorowywać podczas czytania


----------



## michal90

Wnioskuję o kolejnego bana, za kolejne niepotwierdzone, niesprawdzone informacje. Czy tu jest lekarz ?



Ronald W. Reagan said:


> Nie było żadnych solidnych ograniczeń. Ograniczenia były leciutkie i niezauważalne dla większości ludzi. *A i tak całe tabuny nie wytrzymywały i musiały się po Krupówkach przejść i brać udział w pseudo treningach kulinarnych. No i jest efekt. Kolejne setki martwych i dziesiątki tysięcy przypadków.* Brawo.


Temu poniżej też by się chyba przydał odpoczynek. Ja nie rozumiem, jak podłym i bezwartościowym trzeba być, aby brnąć w zaparte, widzieć wciąż Bergamo, bezinteresownie uprzykrzać życie milionom ludzi, aby tylko nie dać innym satysfakcji, że się kompletnie pomyliło w przewidywaniach ? Tutaj wręcz kiełkuje radość, że zaraz wybije liczba zachorowań, aby choć raz nie zbłaźnić się ze swoimi przewidywaniami. 



herr manfred said:


> Ruszyło się w mazowieckim, podkarpackim, śląskim i warmińsko-mazurskim. Jest potencjał w dolnośląskim, lubuskim i małopolskim. Marzec zapowiada się ciekawie.


----------



## Ronald W. Reagan

Oho, "miliony" oburzonych uprzykrzonych, tym że muszą maseczki zakładać i nie mogą pizzy zjeść się odezwały. Bo zdaje się, że obostrzenia mamy na takim właśnie banalnym poziomie, no nie? Nie ma zakazu wychodzenia z domu, pracowania, przemieszczania się, nie ma "paszportów", nie ma narzucanej przypadkowo kwarantanny, nie ma kar za podróżowanie za granice, obligatoryjnych aplikacji śledzących? I skąd te dane o milionach? Może to tylko tysiące są? No bo chyba nie chcesz napisać kłamstwa, że miliony ludzi straciły w Polsce pracę lub głodują z powodu obostrzeń?

Obecny wzrost zakażeń się nie wziął z niczego. I będzie tylko gorzej. Ostrzegano, że tak się stanie, jeśli pozwoli się na lekceważenie czy luzowanie obostrzeń. Sam tak pisałem. Pisałem o nowym wariancie, który się skuteczniej rozprzestrzenia. Wtedy się tu śmiano z Francuzów, że panikują i zamykają granice. 
A obostrzenia - większe lub mniejsze, są absolutnie wszędzie, bo wszędzie na świecie uznaje się tę metodę walki z Pandemią za skuteczną na tyle, że się ją wprowadza POWSZECHNIE i WSZĘDZIE. I właśnie dlatego nadchodzą kolejne ograniczenia w Polsce - nieuchronnie się pojawią wraz ze wzrostem liczby zakażonych. Nie ma od tego odwrotu. 

I nie, nie ja wprowadzam w tym kraju obostrzenia i nie ja za walkę z pandemią odpowiadam.
Znajdź sobie prawdziwych winnych tych twoich urojonych problemów z obostrzeniami i to im powiedz co ci się nie podoba.

Ban i to permanentny należy zacząć w tym wątku w końcu nakładać na tych, którzy uporczywie i wbrew powszechnym opiniom lekarzy i epidemiologów kwestionują sens ograniczeń życia społecznego jako skutecznej walki z pandemią. To jest jedno z największych kłamstw na jakie się tu bezkarnie pozwala od dłuższego czasu. A niektórzy wręcz zachęcają i nakłaniają tu do łamania zakazów czy chwalą się że te zakazy łamią i mają w dupie. I nic.
Kary są za to, że się napisze, że w Australii dają radę i mało ludzi umiera, bo się nie patyczkują.
Niektórym się tu myli walka z Covidem z walką z rządem. To nie to samo jest.


----------



## michal90

Ronald W. Reagan said:


> Oho, miliony oburzonych uprzykrzonych, tym że muszą maseczki zakładać i nie mogą pizzy zjeść.


Piszesz o koledze @deteroos ?  Dokładnie tak zareagował, gdy okazało się, że sam miałby nosić maseczkę w biurze.

Nie błądź, konkrety - dowody na to, że Krupówki przyczyniły się do setek zgonów i tysięcy zakażeń. Ostatnio za podobną głupotę dostałeś bana, liczę na konsekwencję.


----------



## forwiser

Mam wrażenie, że ktoś tutaj ma zbyt wiele czasu i powoli wczuwa się w rolę właściciela tematu/forum, rozdającego prawo do opinii i głosu. Jak to zwykle bywa jak się nie potrafi utrzymać dystansu do tematu na forum to prędzej czy później skończy się na ponownym urlopie @michal90. 

Jest takie fajne śląskie powiedzenie, które podsumowuje Twoje udzielanie się tutaj na forum: Pultosz się beztoż wancka na kecie.


----------



## 625

michal90 said:


> Nie błądź, konkrety - dowody na to, że Krupówki przyczyniły się do setek zgonów i tysięcy zakażeń. Ostatnio za podobną głupotę dostałeś bana, liczę na konsekwencję.


Czy zgłaszasz się tutaj po bana za negowanie covid-19?


----------



## michal90

Nie wiem, czy choć jeden użytkownik neguje ten fakt. Przeczytaj raz jeszcze czego domagam się w tej sprawie. Ostatnim razem za pisanie nieprawdy dostał bana. Jeżeli napisał, że przez Krupówki zgony wyskoczyły o setki a zachorowania o tysiące (trochę ciężko z tymi zgonami, bo "baza" stanowi kilkaset i to niższe progi), to oczekuję uzasadnienia lub dowodów epidemiologiczno-medycznych. W innym wypadku po raz kolejny napisał bzdury.


----------



## drugastrona

Ronald W. Reagan said:


> Nie ma zakazu wychodzenia z domu, pracowania, przemieszczania się,


Powiedz to właścicielom knajp czy pracownikom branży turystycznej czy eventowej.


----------



## demoos

Czy mozna zapytac na ile bana wylapal @vaqurelotirie ?


----------



## Ronald W. Reagan

Sorki za post wyżej - wklejony w złym wątku. Nawet myślałem, że usunięto z covidowego, a najwyraźniej pisałem w na innym kompie w innym pomieszczeniu. Do usunięcia oczywiście oba.


----------



## Kemo

michal90 said:


> Wnioskuję o kolejnego bana, za kolejne niepotwierdzone, niesprawdzone informacje. Czy tu jest lekarz ?


Ostatnio dostał bana za wyssanie z palca danych i brnięcie w to, mimo że inni mu zwrócili uwagę że konfabuluje. (Fake news = ban)

Ale...



> Temu poniżej też by się chyba przydał odpoczynek. Ja nie rozumiem, jak podłym i bezwartościowym trzeba być, aby brnąć w zaparte, widzieć wciąż Bergamo, bezinteresownie uprzykrzać życie milionom ludzi, aby tylko nie dać innym satysfakcji, że się kompletnie pomyliło w przewidywaniach ? Tutaj wręcz kiełkuje radość, że zaraz wybije liczba zachorowań, aby choć raz nie zbłaźnić się ze swoimi przewidywaniami.


To nie Ablicla żeby pozbywać się z dyskusji wszystkich, z którymi jest nam nie po drodze.

Generalnie to rozważ wpisanie ich na listę ignorowanych.




Wątek Militarny said:


> _<strumień świadomości>_


@Wątek Militarny ostrzeżenie za śmiecenie w Księdze - to nie jest miejsce na, jak sam to określiłeś, "wylewanie frustracji na forumowiczów"




demoos said:


> Czy mozna zapytac na ile bana wylapal @vaqurelotirie ?


miesiąc


----------



## lulek89

Rozumiem ze na forum jest przyzwolenie na takie określenia wszystkich przedsiębiorców którzy potracili swoje majątki w związku z obostrzeniami, nawet jesli to jest legalnie działająca i odprowadzająca podatki dyskoteka?




Ronald W. Reagan said:


> Hehheheheheh, rewolucja bo piwka nie można wychłeptać i na disco za cyca złapać.
> 
> Ależ teraz rozmach w marzeniach jest. Ja tam marzyłem o byciu kapitanem statku lub pilotem samolotu.
> 
> La Pizzavolucion!


----------



## Gokufan

Ale jakie określenia? Nie widzę w tym zdaniu żadnego epitetu skierowanego w stronę przedsiębiorców.


----------



## lulek89

Gokufan said:


> Ale jakie określenia? Nie widzę w tym zdaniu żadnego epitetu skierowanego w stronę przedsiębiorców.


Wszystkie posty z wątku kowidowego RR to jest czysta pogarda dla osób prowadzących firmy


----------



## forwiser

lulek89 said:


> Wszystkie posty z wątku kowidowego RR to jest czysta pogarda dla osób prowadzących firmy


Prowadzę, nawet kilka. Nie widzę.


----------



## naruciakk

Gokufan said:


> Ale jakie określenia? Nie widzę w tym zdaniu żadnego epitetu skierowanego w stronę przedsiębiorców.


Sprowadzanie wszystkich poszkodowanych lockdownem (w tym w dużej mierze właśnie przedsiębiorców, o czym w tym wątku jest napisane niemalże na każdej stronie) do ludzi, którzy _piwko chcą wychłeptać i na disco za cyca złapać_ to w sumie nie jest bezpośredni epitet, ale też poniżej wszelkiego poziomu. Zresztą, RwR podobny poziom reprezentuje w każdym momencie jak ktoś wspomni o poszkodowanych lockdownem.


----------



## newsted

lulek89 said:


> Wszystkie posty z wątku kowidowego RR to jest czysta pogarda dla osób prowadzących firmy


To nie jest pogarda, to strumień świadomości. Proponuję traktować gościa w kategoriach rozrywkowych. Jak Sanyaję Króla Lehitów czy coś


----------



## deteroos

lulek89 said:


> Rozumiem ze na forum jest przyzwolenie na takie określenia wszystkich przedsiębiorców którzy potracili swoje majątki w związku z obostrzeniami, nawet jesli to jest legalnie działająca i odprowadzająca podatki dyskoteka?


Łap cytat i odejdź w pokoju:



Kemo said:


> Straszne, na forum dyskusyjnym są prowadzone zażarte dyskusje.
> Jak żyć?
> 
> (Dopóki nie lecą wyzwiska to nie widzę powodu do interwencji)





naruciakk said:


> Sprowadzanie wszystkich poszkodowanych lockdownem (w tym w dużej mierze właśnie przedsiębiorców, o czym w tym wątku jest napisane niemalże na każdej stronie) do ludzi, którzy _piwko chcą wychłeptać i na disco za cyca złapać_ to w sumie nie jest bezpośredni epitet, ale też poniżej wszelkiego poziomu.


Pacz pan, a to filozofia pewnego użytkownika z procentami w nicku, którą to filozofią dzieli się szczodrze m. in. w wątku kowidowym. Zupełnym przypadkiem reprezentując "wolnościowe" podejście do obostrzeń.


----------



## naruciakk

deteroos said:


> Pacz pan, a to filozofia pewnego użytkownika z procentami w nicku, którą to filozofią dzieli się szczodrze m. in. w wątku kowidowym. Zupełnym przypadkiem reprezentując "wolnościowe" podejście do obostrzeń.


A niech se będzie to jego filozofia życiowa, ma do tego prawo. Co nie zmienia faktu, że ogromne problemy przedsiębiorców (i ich pracowników też, często niestety byłych już) to nie jest po prostu taka niezbyt wyszukana rozrywka, którą RwR wmawia niemalże każdemu, kto powie coś złego na temat lockdownów.


----------



## deteroos

Delikatnyście jak panienki (z całym szacunkiem dla panienek). Szkoda, że już adwersarzy kopiecie jak szkolne brysie pryszczatych okularników. Nie rób drugiemu co tobie niemiło, przysłowia mądrością narodów.


----------



## naruciakk

Ja tam akurat nigdy sam w księdze nie zaczynam, wolę do ostatniej kropli herbaty w dzbanku produkować posty z forumowym oponentem, ale jednak warto wskazać fakty, szczególnie, że RwR jednak przegina nawet jak na wątek COVIDowy.


----------



## MajKeR_

Ronald W. Reagan said:


> Jak zawsze i bez wyjątku znudzona i zblazowana młodzież, której przecież pandemia nie dotyczy, bo to stare dziady umierają i chorują. Im pandemia przeszkadza tylko. Oni są poza tym. To nie jest ich pandemia.
> Pozostałe 95% społeczeństwa (a może i 99,99% biorąc pod uwagę skalę tych beztroskich niecnot) wie jak się zachować, a na obrazkach z całej Europy widać dokładnie takich samych beztroskich ludzi. Ta sama kategoria.
> Na szczęście mniejszość. Choć los Francji w najbliższych tygodniach jest już przesądzony jak widać powyżej.


Jako przedstawiciel młodzieży czuję się pomówiony powyższym wpisem i wnoszę o zbanowanie jego autora.


----------



## JGambolputty

A ja wnoszę o zakaz zgłoszeń do księgi z wątku covidowego tak jak na PHP.  (albo najlepiej zamknięcie go w cholerę)


----------



## bzj

MajKeR_ said:


> Jako przedstawiciel młodzieży czuję się pomówiony powyższym wpisem i wnoszę o zbanowanie jego autora.


Proszę wrzucić skan dowodu. Najpierw sąd musi zweryfikować czy faktycznie zalicza się pan do młodzieży


----------



## poginho1

Ja wiele rozumiem, ma taki styl, ale ostatnio lenin coraz mocniej odlatuje w nienawistne komentarze. Pierwszy z brzegu: 









[Łódź] Estetyka miejska, przestrzeń publiczna, zieleń


Czy trawniki to ktoś w tym mieście sprząta, bo od dawna widzę na prawie każdym psie odchody i aż śmierdzi jak się przechodzi obok. A ja się pytam z jakiej "pa ki" miasto ma sprzątać kupy, przecież to takie urocze, mamy faunę psów i ich cudownych właścicieli, zero podatku za czworonoga czyli...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## zajf

Kemo said:


> To nie Ablicla żeby pozbywać się z dyskusji wszystkich, z którymi jest nam nie po drodze.


Na FWP moderator biorący udział w dyskusji, może po cichu wycinać posty osób z którymi się nie zgadza, więc nie wiem czy można się śmiać z Albicla.


----------



## Boro

Poproszę o interwencję w sprawie użytkownika soforo, który w wątku ukraińskim (SkyscraperCity) uparcie przechodzi na ataki ad personam wobec mnie. Nie wiem, który z moderatorów się tym zajmuje, bo posty już w kilku turach były kasowane, ale wspomniany użytkownik nie daje za wygraną.


----------



## yascoos

Boro said:


> Poproszę o interwencję w sprawie użytkownika soforo, który w wątku ukraińskim (SkyscraperCity) uparcie przechodzi na ataki ad personam wobec mnie. Nie wiem, który z moderatorów się tym zajmuje, bo posty już w kilku turach były kasowane, ale wspomniany użytkownik nie daje za wygraną.


A ja wnoszę o całkowite usunięcie z forum użytkownika Boro, ponieważ profil jego działania na tym forum jasno pokazuje, że jest to osoba zajmująca się tutaj wyłącznie kreowaniem rzeczywistości, poprzez publikowanie informacji, które śmiało można uznać za tendencyjne i propagandowe. Nie pierwszy raz zgłasza tutaj rzekome wykroczenia innych, wykorzystując regulamin i moderatorów jako narzędzie do obrony przed użytkownikami, którzy poznali się na jego "pracy". Jeśli komuś z moderacji zechce się zrobić coś więcej niż szybkie "delete" kilku postów, to bez problemu wyłapie całą drużynę, która z FPW zrobiła sobie Radio Erewań.


----------



## Marynata

^
Użytkownik yascoos czyni z wątku ukraińskiego psychiatryk, a teraz proponuje jego filię w księdze brigów.
Pora wysłać gościa na dłuższe leczenie.


----------



## yascoos

Odpisałbym ci jak należy ale nie dam się sprowokować. Spodziewam się za to jeszcze wielu takich postów. Sprowokować i wyrzucić, metody żywcem z krzesełkowej części forum.


----------



## Boro

yascoos said:


> Jeśli komuś z moderacji zechce się zrobić coś więcej niż szybkie "delete" kilku postów, to bez problemu wyłapie całą drużynę, która z FPW zrobiła sobie Radio Erewań.


No cóż, przynajmniej mam okazję poczuć się jak Stanisław Lem, o którym Philip K. Dick twierdził, że nie istnieje i w rzeczywistości jest brygadą pisarzy ze wschodniego bloku mającą zniszczyć amerykańską fantastykę. 
Mogę sobie tym nieco podbudować ego, ale zasadniczo to te psychiatryczno - kabaretowe zarzuty użytkowników yascoos i soforo są nieco męczące. Wydaje mi się, że nie ma potrzeby tłumaczyć, że nie jestem brygadą ukraińskich propagandystów, agentem rosyjskim (o to yascoos oskarżał mnie parę miesięcy temu), masonem, reptilianinem i kim tam wie jeszcze. Mam z tego trochę beki, nie powiem, ale mimo wszystko wolałbym dyskutować na forum bez wycieczek osobistych. Ja nie mam w zwyczaju przechodzić na ad personam i nie mam ochoty na dłuższą metę czytać bredni w swój adres.


----------



## Tomeyk

Kolega F23 - 3 dni wolnego za uparte wykolejanie wątku *[Polska] Ekologia a budowa dróg*
mimo wcześniejszego ostrzeżenia.


----------



## evertonfans2012

Windykator78 said:


> *Należy znieść w zbiorkomie przymus kagańcowy. *Wtedy część ludzi młodych i w średnim wieku wróci z samochodów do _zbiorkomu, _bo i tam będzie można na legalu oddychać normalnie, a nie przez szmatę. *Równocześnie dziadersi bojący się Śmiertelnego Wirusa* ograniczą jazdę _zbiorkomem_ do minimum i zaczną się izolować w domach. Rezultat: mniej samochodów na ulicach, *mniej dziadersów w komunikacj*i (a więc odpada konieczność ustępowania miejsca siedzącego babci dyszącej nad głową), a tzw. *grupy ryzyka izolują się w domu, zamiast włóczyć się po mieście i terroryzować ludzi pracujących swoimi fobiami.* Same zalety





Windykator78 said:


> *Można też rozstrzelać wrogów klimatu strzałem w tył głowy lub zesłać do niewolniczej pracy na polach, myśl lewicowa zna i takie rozwiązania.*
> 
> A tymczasem grafiki, które przedstawiłeś, są nieprecyzyjne. Jest zaznaczony jakiś "napływ spoza województwa", a nie jest wyróżniony napływ spoza miasta (ale w ramach województwa, zwłaszcza z aglomeracji) i nie wiadomo w sumie, czy "domy ogrzewane indywidualnie" to również domy w Łomiankach czy Karczewe czy tylko te warszawskie.





Windykator78 said:


> *Współcześnie nauka coraz mniej służy dobrobytowi i szczęściu społeczeństw, a coraz bardziej zamordyzmowi, inwigilacji i opresji.* Na Twoim miejscu zachowałbym pewną rezerwę, nie podchodził do świata nauki bezkrytycznie. Tzw. eksperci to też ludzie, często nieodporni na różne naciski i pokusy.
> 
> My mamy cały czas wdrukowany obraz naukowca jako człowieka służącemu dobru i prawdzie. A rzeczywistość jest nieco bardziej złożona.


W wątku o zanieczyszczeniu powietrza w Warszawie. Proszę o interwencję.


----------



## Windykator78

evertonfans2012 said:


> W wątku o zanieczyszczeniu powietrza w Warszawie. Proszę o interwencję.


Mamusi się jeszcze poskarż, covidianinie 😁


----------



## Kemo

Tydzień na przemyślenie swojego sposobu dyskusji


----------



## Exelcior

Ale chamówa windykatora - tu się należy ale ban dożywotni.


----------



## sorbitol

rince1 said:


> Odwrócone proporcje widzę tu.





Din Sevenn said:


> Co najmniej odwrócone. Ten drugi nie powinien był dostać żadnej kary, a ten pierwszy z 2 miesiące.


Racja! Generalnie to proponuję dać taki zapis do regulaminu, że kto się ośmieli napisać coś zgodnie z "polacką" narracją historyczną oraz niepochlebne o jakichkolwiek obcych - to z racji ewidentnego faszyzmu i ksenofobii osobnika takiego od razu banować. Dość tych półśrodków! Niestety, dla utrzymania czystości ideologicznej forum czasami trzeba działań radykalnych - ale pamiętajmy, że przyszłe pokolenia będą nam za to wdzięczne!


----------



## rince1

Nie sposób tu nie nawiązać, i upraszam o wybaczenie za zaśmiecanie księgi, do moich rozważań o prawicowych chińskich pokojach jakie wiodłem w PHP. Jak widać wciąż perfekcyjna symulacja nie jest możliwa - choć algorytm wydaje się symulować sarkazm i ironię, to jednak wciąż rozumienie znaczeń się wymyka. W tym wypadku użycie zwrotu "narracja historyczna" zupełnie omija kontekst sytuacji (mowa przecież nie o historii, tylko teraźniejszości, żeby wytknąć podstawowe niedopasowanie), jednak ponieważ często występuje on w podobnie wyglądających zdaniach obecnych w prawicowym dyskursie, został użyty i tu. Taki błąd - użycie niedopasowanego znaczeniowo zwrotu który często występuje w podobnych konstrukcjach językowych - jest charakterystyczną cechą chińskiego pokoju.


----------



## Kemo

@sorbitol
3 dni kwarantanny za wypowiadanie się w wątku, który ma ustalony limit 200 postów (pomimo wcześniejszego ostrzeżenia)


----------



## yascoos

Widzę, że z mojego powodu wywiązała się mała dyskusja. Tym bardziej pozwólcie zamieścić małe sprostowanie.

Przedmiotowy post został napisany przez mnie 'na szybko', bez analizy składni lub przemyślenia doboru słów, które stały się przyczyną tego złego jego wydźwięku. Absolutnie nie było moim zamiarem choćby sugerowanie, o twierdzeniu nie wspominając, że jakakolwiek nacja jest "głupia lub leniwa" z samego powodu bycia ową nacją. Takie poglądy nie są zgodne z moimi i nigdy nie pozwoliłbym sobie na taką wypowiedź, zwłaszcza publiczną. Cytując jakiegoś tam pana z telewizji: "Tak powiedziałem ale tak nie myślałem". Brzmi idiotycznie ale w tym przypadku to prawda. Zatem, przepraszam wszystkich, których uraziłem i obiecuję bardziej się pilnować, konstruując swoje wypowiedzi.


----------



## Din Sevenn

Dla mnie spoko, ja rozumiem.


----------



## arkadiusz

Zastanawiam się, czy kolega* Eliasz Gertner *nie przegina i czy nie jest tu tu wskazana jakaś reakcja?

www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/bia%C5%82a-podlaska-infrastruktura-drogowa.787842/post-172728441



> Jakiś czas temu narzekałem na tym forum, że w BP w porównaniu z innymi miastami podobnej wielkości (a nawet mniejszymi) jest ŻAŁOŚNIE mało ulic o więcej niż jednym pasie ruchu w każdą stronę, *przez co miasto to wygląda jak totalna wiocha* w porównaniu nawet z takimi Puławami czy Zamościem. Oczywiście, nasłuchałem się, jakie to super są wąskie ulice, jak to cudownie, że Biała uniknęła "autostradyzacji" (bo przecież szerokie, wielopasmowe arterie to przekleństwo każdego miasta, w którym się znajdują), a z korkami trzeba walczyć tak, żeby najlepiej całkowicie zniechęcić kierowców do korzystania z samochodów. No,* najlepiej to kara śmierci za samą myśl o jeździe autem* po tak "kompaktowym" mieście, które przecież można ogarnąć rowerkiem.
> 
> (...) Obawiam się, że niestety *dla zwolenników konserwowania Białej Podlaskiej jak dziury zabitej dechami i skansenu małomiasteczkowości*, nic z planów zaduszenia tego miasta w wąskich gardłach ulic o znikomej przepustowości nie wyjdzie. Okazało się, że jedna z głównych jej ulic, KTÓRA JUŻ TERAZ TONIE W KORKACH, zostanie już wkrótce poszerzona


A są to już kolejne takie posty o własnym mieście i wszystkich, którzy myślą inaczej...

www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/bia%C5%82a-podlaska-inwestycje.407997/post-171652666



> Jestem w lekkim szoku, że muszę tutaj rozwodzić się nad rzeczami, które dla mnie od dawna są oczywiste, ale widocznie* zapóźnienie cywilizacyjne Białej Podlaskiej przekłada się pewnego rodzaju zacofanie mentalne mieszkańców* Białej Podlaskiej, wyrażające się w bezrefleksyjnej radości, jaką wywołuje każda wieść o nowym placu budowy.
> 
> (...) Rowerem można sobie snobistycznie pojeździć dla przyjemności, ale traktowanie go jako środka komunikacji po prostu nie jest w dobrym tonie. *Rowerami przemieszczają się biedni i młodzi, czyli nastolatkowie, w najgorszym razie studenci.* W pewnym wieku zwyczajnie "nie wypada" już tego robić.
> 
> (...) *Autofobia* doprowadzi tylko do tego, że inne miasta powiatowe będą coraz przestronniejsze, coraz bardziej wielkomiejskie, a Biała Podlaska będzie coraz bardziej zdemolowaną ruchem samochodowym *ulicówką, pełną kałuż, błota*, zniszczonych chodników i krawężników, biegnących wzdłuż wiecznie zapchanych autami ulic.


www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/bia%C5%82a-podlaska-inwestycje.407997/post-171894456



> Ten obiekt będzie kolejnym *symbolem zacofania i zaściankowości tego miasta*, w których jest ono chyba *umyślnie przez dziesięciolecia utrzymywane*.


Każdy ma prawo do swoich ocen, choćby i najbardziej radykalnych. Ale chodzi o sposób ich wyrażania (który na Forum chyba powinien się odbywać bez obelg?).


----------



## Zyzio

to ja poproszę dwa - mocno żółte - nie lubię tych zielonych.


----------



## Tomeyk

Kemo said:


> 3 dni kwarantanny za pogardę na tle narodowościowym


Szkoda że nie zerknąłem tu wcześniej bo yascoos dostał wczoraj 3 dni za flood i podobne przewinienie w wątku ukraińskim.
Miałby więcej za recydywę.


----------



## Kemo

@quiquek 5 bananów za ad personam w wątku militarnym

@br2048 3 banany za to samo


----------



## Mroberto

[Wrocław] Zieleń miejska

Obraża osoby, które pozytywnie odnoszą się do ogródków działkowych w mieście


----------



## mateusz.el

Mroberto said:


> [Wrocław] Zieleń miejska
> 
> Obraża osoby, które pozytywnie odnoszą się do ogródków działkowych w mieście


Obraża? Nazywając działki rakiem? Bez przesady  Działki stanowią olbrzymi problem dla rozwoju miast szczególnie jeśli zajmują bardzo atrakcyjne pod zabudowę tereny. Wszyscy wiemy jak ciężkim tematem są RODy i wszytsko co z nimi związane.


----------



## MajKeR_

newsted said:


> No ale to jest problem elektryków czy tego że kolejne rządy boją się bandy brudasów ze śląskiego?


To jest odpowiednie określenie kogokolwiek kto się za nim kryje?


----------



## Kemo

Nieodpowiednie. Ostrzeżenie.

Tymczasem:


yascoos said:


> W wątku zawłaszczonym przez ludzi spaczonych ideologicznie albo po prostu piszących za pieniądze, nigdy niczego nie "wytłumaczysz".


2 tygodnie kwarantanny za insynuacje



JANEK KOS said:


> Przypuszczam że jesteś idiotą i płatnym ruskim trolem


3 dni kwarantanny


----------



## Wilku88

No nie, w tym samym wątku dwa posty wcześniej pisze o SRC że jest ruskim szpionem, ale to yascoos dostaje bana za insynuacje, gdy nie wskazuje nikogo konkretnego. W PHP sgestie, że ktoś jest płatnym trollem Szefernakera też się zdarzały.
To nie jest nawoływanie do ukarania zajfa, nie znam też twórczości yascoosa,ale zwraca moją uwagę, że standardy są podwójne.


----------



## Kemo

PHP to co innego, tam jest inny klimat i na trochę więcej można sobie pozwolić. Między innymi po to ten wątek istnieje, żeby na pozostałej części forum można było utrzymać wyższy standard.
A yascoos dostał teraz bana nie tylko za insynuacje, ale też za kolejną recydywę, mianowicie pomimo banów ciągle wraca do wątku ukraińskiego i robi tam syf.


----------



## Po prostu On

Prawdę mówiąc to miałem mu tego posta co najmniej zalajkować jak nie napisać coś do tego od siebie ale dobrze, że się powstrzymałem 😅
Żeby sprawa wyglądała na prawdziwą bez "zastanawiania się" dlaczego akurat tak to powinieneś ewentualnie obu zbrigować na taki sam czas. Tymczasem jeden dostał taki wyrok a inny który wyzywa i też "insynuuje" (właściwie co najmniej dwa przewinienia jak nie trzy bo i oftop) dostaje sporo mniej. 

A co do wyzywania w PHP to tam cisną aż głowa boli ale jak się zgłasza modowi to reakcji nie ma (raz zgłosiłem prosto do moda i gościu briga nie dostał)


----------



## Kemo

Bo na "wymiar kary" ma wpływ historia poprzednich przewinień.
Akurat historię przewin jednego kojarzę dobrze, stąd dłuższy ban.
Drugiego nie kojarzę żeby sprawiał problemy (a przynajmniej nie jest to raportowane), stąd krótszy ban.
Mam nadzieję, że wyjaśniłem.

A co do PHP to chyba trzeba się mocno napracować żeby tam wyłapać jakąś karę. Poza tym może zgłaszałeś nie tam gdzie trzeba


----------



## Boro

Niestety, umieszczenie ostrzeżenia w tytule wątku nie pomogło. Tym razem sprawy zaszły za daleko. Strumień świadomości i bredni ad personam, kłamliwe zarzuty, że ukrywam swoje IP, i czepianie się mojego życia prywatno - zawodowego.



soforo said:


> To nie jest obrażanie, tylko diagnoza sytuacji i przestrzeganie innych użytkowników przed potencjalną manipulacją. Niezależnie od kwestii IP faktem jest, a nie jedynie moją oceną, że:
> 1. masz zaskakująco dużą aktywność w wątkach ukraińskich (wliczam również wątek dot. infrastruktury drogowej).
> 2. twoja aktywność to głównie wrzutki dot. kwestii drugorzędnych i trzeciorzędnych, ale łączy je jedna cecha - zawsze pozytywny przekaz jak to Ukraina jest fajna, jak się modernizuje, jak warto by ją odwiedzić (te slajdowiska zdjęć, jak np. z okolic Dniestru). Przy czym warto zaznaczyć, że te slajdowiska, to nie jakiś przypadkowy zestaw znaleziony spontanicznie przez fascynata gdzieś w sieci, tylko ewidentnie spójne kolekcje, profesjonalnie wykonane i dobrane, jak z jakiegoś przewodnika turystycznego, albo wsad prosto z ambasady.
> 3. Unikanie tematów najbardziej drażliwych i najbardziej istotnych dla relacji polsko-ukraińskich. Ba, mało tego - aktywna działania w kierunku zagłuszenia tych tematów, jak już opisane zarzucenie forum zdjęciami architektury Tarnopola, w czasie gdy Tanrnopol to budził w Polsce i na tym forum zainteresowanie, ale bynajmniej nie z powodu architektury, tylko z powodu Szuchewycza, o czym świadczyła nie tylko dyskusja na forum, ale i newsy w mainstreamowych mediach, jak rmf24.pl, czy Onet.pl
> 
> Należy dodać, że legenda na swój temat którą tutaj przedstawiasz - o Polaku, oficerze na statku pływającym po morzach i oceanach, którego życiowym hobby jest pisanie na FPW o Ukrainie i to w sposób bardzo specyficzny opisany powyżej - jest mało wiarygodna. Bardziej pasuje, że zauważono na forum, że nie tylko nie masz polskiej flagi przy koncie ( jak np. użytkownicy którzy wstawili sobie zagraniczną lokalizację w ustawieniach) ale że ci się ona zmienia - co by świadczyło właśnie, ze brana jest z IP, bo komu by się chciało zmieniać lokalizację w ustawieniach za każdym razem, jak gdzieś się przemieści - i żeby uniknąć „spalenia” konta wymyśliłeś bajeczkę o oficerze na statku.
> 
> Dlaczego miałbyś ukrywać IP? Powody mogą być różne. Np. nie chcesz aby wyświetlała się przy koncie flaga Ukrainy, aby nie podkopywać swojej wiarygodności i deklarowanej bezstronności (jako Polaka). Może być też powód poważniejszy, analogicznie jak to robi fabryka trolli z Petersburga - mylenie tropów. Jeżeli prawdziwe IP z tego konta np. faktycznie jest z Polski, to polskim służbom nie sprawiłoby żadnych problemów namierzyć dokładną lokalizację i ustalić że faktycznie w grę wchodzi działanie agentury wpływu. Puszczenie ruchu przez Kanadę, czy Meksyk uniemożliwia takie proste namierzenie.
> 
> Każdy niech wierzy w co chce. Dla mnie za dużo tych dziwactw w twoim koncie i jego zachowaniu, abym miał zaakceptować legendę o panu oficerze.


Jest to już co najmniej dziesiąty post z najazdem ad personam na mnie w wykonaniu użytkownika soforo, zgłaszałem sprawę już niedawno, ale bez reakcji.
Teraz jednak te psychiatryczne teorie zaszły za daleko.


----------



## bm34484

Czy osobie nazywającej homoseksualizm "zaburzeniem" nie przydałby się jakiś odpoczynek od tego wątku? Podobne wynaturzenia na tle antysemickim czy rasistowskim pewnie dość szybko spotkałyby się z reakcją. 



Razparuk said:


> Jeśli ten "plakat" miał zachecać wg. Ciebie do miłości to masz zaburzenia znacznie gorsze niż potencjalny vaginosceptyzm lub jego brak.


----------



## Razparuk

bm34484 said:


> Czy osobie nazywającej homoseksualizm "zaburzeniem"


"to masz zaburzenia znacznie gorsze niż potencjalny vaginosceptyzm lub jego *brak* "
Ekhm...


----------



## newsted

19Dako20 said:


> twoje wpisy o niesubordynacji obywatelskiej wobec policjii, w czasie pandemii są paskudne i poniżej wszelkiej krytyki. Co do URLa, oj gdzieś miałem, ale strona wygląda na usuniętą, więc nie mam pewności czy to ta sama, a pomawiać nikogo nie mam zamiaru. Przekichane być wzrokowcem :/


Oj czyli sobie coś wymyśliłeś. Wnioskuję do moderacji o głęboki cockdown dla tego mitomana.
Nawet jakbym rzekomą stronę usunął to będzie istniała na Google Cached Pages of Any Website - CachedView
URL mitomanie.


----------



## 19Dako20

newsted said:


> Oj czyli sobie coś wymyśliłeś. Wnioskuję do moderacji o głęboki cockdown dla tego mitomana.


muszę sobie przypomnieć, bycie wzrokowcem nie oznacza, że pamięć mnie aż na tyle zawodzi, że muszę zastosować się do



newsted said:


> Weź leki


ewentualnie do tak paskudnych wpisów jak ten:



newsted said:


> (...) *ekspercie od bicia tak, żeby nie było widać*


tak więc, wyluzuj, zagolopowałeś się z propagandą i mnie to po prostu niesamowicie wkurzyło. Z powodu, że pandemia dotknęła moją rodzinę w sposób szczególny. Natomiast twoje zbijanie poparcia, w tak ohydny sposób, powiedzmy na trupach, pozostawi niesmak na bardzo długo.


----------



## bad455

19Dako20 said:


> było przecież o tym głośno kilka lat temu, również na tym forum. ;-)


Pomyliłeś osoby. Sytuacja, o której piszesz, dotyczyła pewnego użytkownika z Trójmiasta.


----------



## 19Dako20

bad455 said:


> Pomyliłeś osoby. Sytuacja, o której piszesz, dotyczyła pewnego użytkownika z Trójmiasta.


O kurde rzeczywiście, przepraszam @newsted za pomówienie administrowania stronki o której kazdy swego czasu mówił. Co do reszty, to jednak kanał i nadal jestem zdania, że bronienie w tej kwestii dziewczyny jest białorycerzykowaniem, wiedziała na co się pisała idąc z rękoma na policjanta.


----------



## Wilku88

bad455 said:


> Pomyliłeś osoby. Sytuacja, o której piszesz, dotyczyła pewnego użytkownika z Trójmiasta.


Czy chodzi o użytkownika z nickiem na "n"?


----------



## el nino

si


----------



## Wilku88

Czyli dobrze kojarzyłem. A co się znajdowało na tej stronie?


----------



## el nino

Strona z humorem dla koneserów


----------



## Maciek97

Prosze o jakieś upomnienie użytkownika SP101








SkyscraperCity







www.skyscrapercity.com




Kolejny już post pisany tak niechlujnie, beż żadnych przerw między zdaniami, z jakimiś wielokrotnymi pytajnikami, brak szacunku dla innych czytających.


----------



## michal90

el nino said:


> Strona z humorem dla koneserów


Kolega ma chyba dość zauważalne parcie na stanowiska polityczne w mieście, a najpierw ta strona, a teraz FB z często niecenzuralnym słownictwem, a potem zdziwko, że trzeba się wycofać, gdy planuje się iść do miejsca, gdzie fundamentalną zasadą jest stwarzać pozory bycia porządnym, kulturalnym obywatelem  (a jak bić żonę, przypalać dziecku tyłek żelazem, śmiać się z kobiet lub Żydów, wykorzystywać nieletnie w Rzeszowie lotami na nasz koszt, czy nawet jak tutaj prozaicznie rzucać mięsem, to tak, aby inni nie widzieli)


----------



## bartek76

A o co i kogo chodzi?


----------



## newsted

No właśnie, chętnie bym się dowiedział z kim zostałem "pomylony".


----------



## bad455

Nie wiem czy powinniśmy akurat tutaj, w publicznie dostępnym wątku, wskazywać tę konkretną osobę, o ile sama nie zechce się "ujawnić".


BTW. Czy księgi nie powinny być jednak ukryte dla niezalogowanych użytkowników i dla googla?


----------



## Exelcior

@newsted - swoją drogą ksywa od Jasona Newsteda, basisty Metalliki a awatar z Ozziem  
PS - nie ma co się żreć, bo opinię sami sobie wystawiamy


----------



## Łosiu

Exelcior said:


> @newsted - swoją drogą ksywa od Jasona Newsteda, basisty Metalliki a awatar z Ozziem


Ozzy Bates? Ten wokalista Psycho?


----------



## Din Sevenn

Newsted grał z Ozzym, ale to nie Ozzy jest na awatarze, ja kiedyś myslałem, że to Jaz Coleman z Killing Joke. A to jakiś seryjny morderca jest.


----------



## newsted

To jest Anthony Perkins, aktor. A fotka pochodzi z Psychozy Hitchcocka


----------



## Leming Lubelski

newsted said:


> To jest Anthony Perkins, aktor. A fotka pochodzi z Psychozy Hitchcocka


Jak dla mnie, trochę podobny do niegdysiejszego księdza Tymoteusza Sz. 😁


----------



## newsted

notdot said:


> View attachment 1364267





vorwerk said:


> Raz wyrzucono tego przez okno.
> 
> No to wiele tłumaczy.





PPrezess said:


> do psychiatryka z nią.





gacol said:


> @mkuldane: "dziwactwa"


Wydaje mi się, że wysyłanie osób niebinarnych do "psychiatryka" i nazywanie ich dziwactwami zasługuje na co najmniej ostrzeżenie, tak samo jak ma to miejsce w przypadku homoseksualistów.


----------



## radko1994

^^
Ja bym zadał podstawowe pytanie, czemu ten post osoby niebinarnej trafił do tamtego wątku.


----------



## notdot

radko1994 said:


> Ja bym zadał podstawowe pytanie, czemu ten post osoby niebinarnej trafił do tamtego wątku.


a do jakiego innego wątku powinien się nadawać twoim zdaniem?


----------



## Grvl

Dobrze, że nie wrzuciłeś do czasu na śmiech, bo by Cię zagryźli.


----------



## radko1994

notdot said:


> a do jakiego innego wątku powinien się nadawać twoim zdaniem?


Do któregoś z dwóch wątków o LGBT? Chociaż oba te wątki słabo obejmują temat niebinarności, ale lepszej opcji chyba nie ma.


----------



## newsted

radko1994 said:


> Do któregoś z dwóch wątków o LGBT? Chociaż oba te wątki słabo obejmują temat niebinarności, ale lepszej opcji chyba nie ma.


Przecież kolega to wrzucił w celu darcia łacha z "dziwactw" z "psychiatryka".



notdot said:


> a do jakiego innego wątku powinien się nadawać twoim zdaniem?


W celu śmieszkowania? Do żadnego, naprawdę trzymajmy tutaj chociaż minimalny poziom i nie róbmy z tego forum konfederackiego twittera w stylu "hyhy nie jest babo ani hopem to pewno śmigłofcem szturmowym jest".


----------



## notdot

newsted said:


> Przecież kolega to wrzucił w celu darcia łacha z "dziwactw" z "psychiatryka".


przyznaję się, że dla śmiechu



> W celu śmieszkowania? Do żadnego, naprawdę trzymajmy tutaj chociaż minimalny poziom i nie róbmy z tego forum konfederackiego twittera w stylu "hyhy nie jest babo ani hopem to pewno śmigłofcem szturmowym jest".


ok, masz rację, ale w sumie pamiętam jedną dyskusję przez 5 stron jak nie więcej o tych wszystkich zaimkach on//ona//onu//om


----------



## 625

notdot said:


> przyznaję się, że dla śmiechu
> 
> 
> ok, masz rację, ale w sumie pamiętam jedną dyskusję przez 5 stron jak nie więcej o tych wszystkich zaimkach on//ona//onu//om


Dzięki że się sam zgłosiłeś. Tydzień na przemyślenie zachowania.


----------



## forwiser

Pan się chyba zapędził w stanowczości wypowiedzi:
[Silesia] Metropolia - kształt, funkcjonowanie...

Złamanie city vs city + chamskie odzywki i celowe zaczepki.


----------



## SkyscraperBrother

SkyscraperCity takie odnoszenie się do innego forumowicza co najmniej do natychmiastowego usunięcia.


----------



## michael_siberia

newsted said:


> W celu śmieszkowania? Do żadnego, naprawdę trzymajmy tutaj chociaż minimalny poziom i nie róbmy z tego forum konfederackiego twittera w stylu "hyhy nie jest babo ani hopem to pewno śmigłofcem szturmowym jest".


Gwoli ścisłości - "śmigłowiec szturmowy" jest kpiną z transpłciowości.


----------



## newsted

michael_siberia said:


> Gwoli ścisłości - "śmigłowiec szturmowy" jest kpiną z transpłciowości.


Odnosiłem się do żałosnego poziomu śmieszków.


----------



## mkuldane

MortisPL said:


> Oczywiście pierdolisz jak potłuczony


Tak w kwestii upewnienia sie, czy takie odzywki do kogoś są dopuszczalne, czy raczej nie bardzo?


----------



## MortisPL

No trochę mnie poniosło nie da się ukryć, ale żeby zaraz z taką pierdołą lecieć na skargę do księgi?


----------



## Zyzio

Ja bym na Twoim miejscu czym prędzej wyedytował posty i pozmieniał na np.:
"mylisz się, odbywając przy tym stosunek seksualny, mając pokrytą skórę siniakami"

Owszem, dłuższe, ale nie rodzi problemów.


----------



## Wilku88

Pewien arbiter elegancji doniósł tu na mnie, gdy nazwałem mieszkańców pewnej dzielnicy pewnej metropolii szmaciarzami, za złośliwe blokowanie budowy drogi. W pełni na to zasługują, ale skoro elegancja jest ważniejsza... No to teraz nazywam ich używając definicji tego słowa ze słownika języka polskiego.  Więc Twoja rada nie taka głupia, trzeba sobie jakoś radzić.


----------



## MortisPL

Takie edytowanie po czasie jest nie fair.. to już wolę przyjąć na klatę konsekwencje


----------



## Razparuk

Boso ale w ostrogach! 👍


----------



## Mariusz_tor

Czy można tego gościa zbanować?









[Toruń] Informacje gospodarcze


Wyniki finansowe ONDE S.A. (byłe PBDI S.A.) z Grupy Erbud za 2020 rok: Przychody: 586,3 mln zł (+54% r/r) Zysk netto: 32,8 mln zł (+139,5% r/r) ONDE S.A. zajmuje się realizacją robót: • budowlanych i elektroenergetycznych przy budowie farm wiatrowych i fotowoltaicznych, • związanych z...




www.skyscrapercity.com





Trolluje w każdym możliwym wątku, pisze nie na temat, prowokuje pyskówki. Nie chce się już do toruńskich zaglądać.
Poza tym mamy podejrzenie, że to kolejne wcielenie zbanowanego Worldcitizen69 albo bardzo wierny klon.

*Edyta 23.04*.

*Ponawiam prośbę.









[Toruń] Inwestycje


Czyli co mają zrobić mieszkańcy? Bo bez zaplecza z Zaleskim nie wygramy a Zaleski zły. MOże wreszci ktoś z mądrych i zaradnych mieskzańców wystartuje z dobrym programem i będziemy na niego głosować. Czy chcemy czy nie o Toruń coraz bardziej będzie zmierzał do sytuacji gdzie będą tu mieszkać...




www.skyscrapercity.com




*
@Kotfilemon 

proszę sobie prześledzić jego aktywność, w kółko pisze to samo (hejt prezydenta miasta)
Obraża innych, nawet jak ktoś poprosi by przestał pisać w kółko to samo to jest obrażany (jako rzekomy zwolennik prezydenta)

Produkuje posta za postem.


----------



## redoxygene

Bardzo bym poprosił o zrobienie porządku. W zasadzie w którym wątku go nie widać, to część merytoryczną wypowiedzi uświadczyć trudno. Wiele z nich w ogóle nie niesie za sobą nic. Tutaj wątek o *linii kolejowej nr 8*, jak zwykle na poziomie:



robbo2k said:


> Po hucpie lotniczej jako odstawiacie jestem za z Warszawy do Olsztyna tylko przed Radom. Przypominam iż z Łodzi do Warszawy jest autostrada. Wiara w to ze po otwarciu S7 liczba pasażerów w pociągach wzrośnie to jest dobry żart.





robbo2k said:


> No to poczekamy zobaczymy te miliony radomian jeżdżących pociągami IC do Warszawy. Na razie siedzę na Radomiu Głównym po tym jak wysiadłem na lotnisku i czekam na Pendolino do Warszawy. To wszystko zostało obiecane na gotowo w 2021. Nie będzie przez najbliższe 10 lat pociągów IC co godzinę. Bajanie o wyprzedaniu zostawmy naiwnym dzieciom na epokę po COVIDowa


Ogólnie proponowałbym przeczytać wszystkie wypowiedzi na stronie. A teraz najświeższe - w odpowiedzi na ten post:




redoxygene said:


> czarny13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok
> 
> no to jeszcze z kilka takich dokapitalizowań i ppl + wojsko będą mocno mniejszościowi
> 
> 
> 
> To tak nie działa i to jest główny problem Modlina. Po pierwsze - w Modlinie wszystkie decyzje wymagają jednomyślności. Dlatego niezależnie ile kto ma udziałów, działa tu staropolskie "liberum veto". Po drugie - PPL (tak, PPL), wnosił o zniesienie tej zasady, ale województwo mazowieckie się nie zgodziło. Dlaczego? Bo się obawiało, że głosowania nie jednomyślne, a wg udziałów, ograniczą decyzyjność województwa w porcie (!). Dlatego po trzecie - na każde dokapitalizowanie, zgodnie z powyższym, muszą się zgodzić zatem wszyscy. No i cały "bul" o to, że się nie zgadzają.
> A sytuacja przecież cały czas jest otwarta pod tymi kątami - województw, wbrew medialnym zapowiedziom marszałka, nigdy nie złożyło oferty odkupienia udziałów PPLu. Tak samo jak i nie zgadza się cały czas na zmianę sposobu podejmowania decyzji. Kiedy zaś PPL chciał dokapitalizować port, województwo wysunęło roszczenie przejęcia dodatkowo zobowiązań, które samo na port zaciągało (czyli właśnie omawianych wcześniej kredytów).
Click to expand...

Dostaję taką odpowiedź:



robbo2k said:


> *Radomski trolu* PPL chciał przejąć Modlin (dokładnie ten sam Modlin z ta sama umowa z Ryanairem wtedy to była dobra umowa i lotnisko było super aż chciał zainwestować) ale nie chciał przejąć spłaty obligacji. Tylko głupi oddałby lotnisko a sobie zostawil kredyt.


Tym razem akurat nie znalazły się wtręty typu "Do prokuratury ze złodziejami", "Będzie siedział" itp. 

Stąd i prosiłbym, żeby coś z tym zrobić, bo po co wątki merytoryczne mają taki poziom sobą reprezentować i się rozepitetować.


----------



## G_s_G

3 dni wakacji dla dla kajko183 i Dareko za trollowe posty w temacie o Solpolu mimo wcześniejszego posta ostrzegającego o penalizacji takich zachowań. Patrząc na poziom dyskusji, zaraz pewnie pójdą kolejne bany.


----------



## bartos4

Prośba o przywrócenie do porządku użytkownika


Stanroute77 said:


> Ewidentnie masz problem z czytaniem ze zrozumieniem , podałem dzień tygodnia a nie konkretną datę.
> 😀 Leszczu😁


----------



## Din Sevenn

To proponuję jeszcze kilkadziesiąt tygodni, choćby za politykę i zwykłe śmiecenie w Rate a Building:








[Warszawa] Pałac Kultury i Nauki


:) Nie wiem co sugerujesz, ale z tego, co ja napisałem nic powyższego nie wynika, w sensie Twoich sugestii. Budynek jest pomnikiem swoich czasów, pewnych założeń architektonicznych oraz został wykonany tak a nie inaczej. To wszystko. I tak należy do niego podchodzić.




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Redzio

Dokładnie, widać że od tego użytkownika nic wartościowego nie wypłynie.


----------



## Din Sevenn

Ano właśnie, co prawda poprzednie perypetie moje w przypadku PKiN z owym użytkownikiem olałem, bo mam ważniejsze rzeczy do porobienia, ale przy okazji dzisiejszych objawień nie mam wątpliwości, że to nie będzie materiał na budowę merytoryki Forum.


----------



## marku

ps-man said:


> Ktoś w ogóle będzie wracał do tego, co napisano choćby kilka dni wcześniej?





notdot said:


> to wytłumacz mi tęsknotę niektórych do tego starego wątku co wręcz płaczą, że musi być on przywrócony





newsted said:


> Zdarzało się, że ktoś wyciągał jakieś wypowiedzi sprzed roku np





Gokufan said:


> Poza tym głupio stracić pół miliona postów z polskiego działu  i chyba największy wątek na forum.





naruciakk said:


> A może to i lepiej, że PHP spadł? Mniej będzie kusić w przyszłości agentów prowadzących na odcinku forum SSC do zaglądania w przeszłość


W skrócie:
w pierwszym wątku była lista zasług rządu przez ostatnie lata, plus tu się zgodzę-albo "cenny materiał dowodowy", albo po prostu świadectwo historii ( tak, wiem że nadal po macoszemu traktujemy dokumentowanie tego co żyje tylko w necie-w przeciwieństwie do np nawet niszowych gazet, książek które co niektóre biblioteki zbierają bo to cenne świadectwo czasów)


----------



## yascoos

marku said:


> tak, wiem że nadal po macoszemu traktujemy dokumentowanie tego co żyje tylko w necie-w przeciwieństwie do np nawet niszowych gazet, książek które co niektóre biblioteki zbierają bo to cenne świadectwo czasów


Jak widzisz, nie bez powodu. Wystarczy jeden pstryczek-elektryczek i cała "pamięć" leci w kosmos. Swoją drogą to osobiście mam nadzieję, że taki przypadek da wielu do myślenia, że internet to tylko medium komunikacyjne, a nie miejsce do życia.


----------



## naruciakk

marku said:


> w pierwszym wątku była lista zasług rządu przez ostatnie lata, plus tu się zgodzę-albo "cenny materiał dowodowy", albo po prostu świadectwo historii ( tak, wiem że nadal po macoszemu traktujemy dokumentowanie tego co żyje tylko w necie-w przeciwieństwie do np nawet niszowych gazet, książek które co niektóre biblioteki zbierają bo to cenne świadectwo czasów)


Ja bardziej to w żartach pisałem, nie sądzę żeby Ziobro grzebał nam w życiorysach, a jestem straszliwym archiwizatorem wszystkiego co się da 
Aczkolwiek to też ciekawe czemu wątek spadł


----------



## Asinus

Michal Zaspa - ban do końca maja za trolling.


----------



## forwiser

marku said:


> W skrócie:
> w pierwszym wątku była lista zasług rządu przez ostatnie lata, plus tu się zgodzę-albo "cenny materiał dowodowy", albo po prostu świadectwo historii ( tak, wiem że nadal po macoszemu traktujemy dokumentowanie tego co żyje tylko w necie-w przeciwieństwie do np nawet niszowych gazet, książek które co niektóre biblioteki zbierają bo to cenne świadectwo czasów)


No plan jest teraz taki, że Kanadyjczycy opublikują książkę z zawartością starego PHP i dzięki temu zorganizują fundusze na kolejne 15 lat funkcjonowania rzeczywistości w Polsce. 

A my sobie książkę będziemy mogli kupić. 
Wilk syty i owca cała.


----------



## BonjoPOL

625 said:


> Postulaty społeczno-polityczne mają forumowicze, postulując inną politykę urbanistyczną. Jeśli nie odróżniacie partii politycznych od postulatów społeczno-politycznych to nie mój problem. Odpowiedzią są odrzucone raporty. Każde kolejne trollowanie poprzez fałszywe zgłoszenia będą skutkować banami.


W jakim miejscu "polityką w avatarze" jest więc dziecko i serce? To jakaś partia? Pytam z ciekawości, bo za taki avatar dostałem bana.


----------



## 625

BonjoPOL said:


> W jakim miejscu "polityką w avatarze" jest więc dziecko i serce? To jakaś partia? Pytam z ciekawości, bo za taki avatar dostałem bana.


Na liście Twoich brigów widzę tylko 2011 rok. A przy okazji: skasuj politykę z sygnatury.


----------



## Kemo

To jest lista "warningów" a nie brigów. W każdym razie ja nie widzę w profilach użytkownika nigdzie żadnej listy brigów.


----------



## Kotfilemon

[Toruń] Inwestycje


Jesteś poważnie chory. Ja z corem spostrzeżeń kota się zgadzam. Jedynia ubieranie ich w katastroficzne wizje i bardzo dlugie posty jest nienormalne.




www.skyscrapercity.com





Proszę administratora o ban dla tego delikwenta. Nie bedzie dzieciak wypisywał urojonych w jego chorej głowie dyrdymałów


----------



## Exelcior

@Kotfilemon Nie śledzę wątków toruńskich ale przejrzałem i widzę nawalankę między Tobą a kujpomem i innymi userami...


----------



## Kotfilemon

Exelcior said:


> @Kotfilemon Nie śledzę wątków toruńskich ale przejrzałem i widzę nawalankę między Tobą a kujpomem i innymi userami...


Jaka nawalanka? Ten czlowiek jaki i kilku jemu podobnych nie moze zniesc tego ze ktoś mam inne zdanie od nich.
Kuj-pom oczernia mnie i wmawia mi bycie jakims uzytkownikiem z innych forów. 
Oczernia mnie w tym poscie co podałem. 
Zauważ jak beszczelnie dzieciak napisał. w jednej czesci uzywa słowa prawdopodobnie ale w czesci nawiazujących do jakis tam wpisów na innych forach juz bezwzgledna jego pewność ze to pisze ja. Jako admin reagujesz czy nie?


----------



## Exelcior

Jestem zwykłym userem i jak dla mnie to zwykła nawalanka jest. Pewnie wkroczy @Michał Ch.


----------



## newsted

Kotfilemon said:


> Kuj-pom oczernia mnie i wmawia mi bycie jakims uzytkownikiem z innych forów.


Mnie też jeden pajac oczerniał i wmawiał, że jestem jakimś innym użytkownikiem i nawet ostrzeżenia nie dostał. Mimo, że inni użytkownicy wytknęli mu z kim mnie myli. Więc tego


----------



## 19Dako20

newsted said:


> Mnie też jeden pajac oczerniał i wmawiał, że jestem jakimś innym użytkownikiem i nawet ostrzeżenia nie dostał. Mimo, że inni użytkownicy wytknęli mu z kim mnie myli. Więc tego


przecież cię przeprosiłem, po prostu pomyliłem nicki XD przestań więc płakać.


----------



## newsted

19Dako20 said:


> przecież cię przeprosiłem, po prostu pomyliłem nicki XD przestań więc płakać.


Po prostu jesteś pajacem, mitomanem i damskim bokserem. W dupie mam twoje przeprosiny.


----------



## 19Dako20

newsted said:


> Po prostu jesteś pajacem, mitomanem i damskim bokserem. W dupie mam twoje przeprosiny.


chyba masz pewne problemy ze stresem, rozpamiętywać coś co miało miejsce kilka tygodni i się do tego otrzymało przeprosiny po kilku godzinach XD wyluzuj chłopie, bo ci wątroba odmówi posłuszeństwa.


----------



## newsted

19Dako20 said:


> chyba masz pewne problemy ze stresem, rozpamiętywać coś co miało miejsce kilka tygodni i się do tego otrzymało przeprosiny po kilku godzinach XD wyluzuj chłopie, bo ci wątroba odmówi posłuszeństwa.


Znowu mnie z kimś mylisz, zalecam wizytę u specjalisty. Chciałbyś wywołać u mnie stres XD


----------



## catcha

Kurcze Dako, gdzie nie widzę twój login to jest trollowanie i podśmiechujki okraszone rubasznym "humorem trzepakowym", może to nie inni mają problem ze stresem i wyrazaniem opinii?
Tak tylko sugeruje


----------



## newsted

catcha said:


> Kurcze Dako, gdzie nie widzę twój login to jest trollowanie i podśmiechujki okraszone rubasznym "humorem trzepakowym", może to nie inni mają problem ze stresem i wyrazaniem opinii?
> Tak tylko sugeruje


No typowy polski menszczysna na emigracji, wyborca konfederacji. Klaszczący jak kulsony napierdalają kobiety


----------



## 19Dako20

catcha said:


> Kurcze Dako, gdzie nie widzę twój login to jest trollowanie i podśmiechujki okraszone rubasznym "humorem trzepakowym", może to nie inni mają problem ze stresem i wyrazaniem opinii?
> Tak tylko sugeruje


wszelkie sugestie proszę kierować w biurze podawczym ;-)



newsted said:


> No typowy polski menszczysna na emigracji, wyborca konfederacji. Klaszczący jak kulsony napierdalają kobiety


ależ odwijasz kota ogonem, policjanci rozbili kibolstwo które grupowało się od paru dni, jedna z lasek która fikała do policjanta dostała pałą po nodze. Czyli czysto, w największą partię mięśni. No cóż, jestem do granic feministą, ale nie jest jest białorycerzykiem. A teraz płaczesz, że ktoś cię pomówił, no pomówiłem i po zreflektowaniu się - przeprosiłem, nie miałem z tym najmniejszego problemu by przyznać się do błędu. Problem masz ty, który rozpamiętuje głupoty po kilku tygodniach wypisane przez osobę, której nie widziałeś nawet na oczy. Ba, dostałem się nawet do konferedacji XD no cóż. Wyluzuj.


----------



## newsted

19Dako20 said:


> ależ odwijasz kota ogonem, policjanci rozbili kibolstwo które grupowało się od paru dni, jedna z lasek która fikała do policjanta dostała pałą po nodze. Czyli czysto, w największą partię mięśni. No cóż, jestem do granic feministą, ale nie jest jest białorycerzykiem. A teraz płaczesz, że ktoś cię pomówił, no pomówiłem i po zreflektowaniu się - przeprosiłem, nie miałem z tym najmniejszego problemu by przyznać się do błędu. Problem masz ty, który rozpamiętuje głupoty po kilku tygodniach wypisane przez osobę, której nie widziałeś nawet na oczy. Ba, dostałem się nawet do konferedacji XD no cóż. Wyluzuj.


Ignore pajacu, mitomanie i damski bokserze  
ciebie proszę o to samo, warunkowo wtedy wybaczę...


----------



## 19Dako20

newsted said:


> Ignore pajacu, mitomanie i damski bokserze
> ciebie proszę o to samo, warunkowo wtedy wybaczę...


jak ja nic nie mam do Ciebie osobistego, wyluzuj.


----------



## catcha

19Dako20 said:


> wszelkie sugestie proszę kierować w biurze podawczym ;-)


no to chyba w dobrym watku, nie  chociaz tutaj to raczej mozna warna za polityczny awatar dostac


----------



## 19Dako20

catcha said:


> no to chyba w dobrym watku, nie  chociaz tutaj to raczej mozna warna za polityczny awatar dostac


idźcie w pokoju Chrystusa, jutro do roboty.


----------



## Din Sevenn

Darek Yoker ma bana? Za co?


----------



## JGambolputty

Na stałe? 💕


----------



## johny.f

Din Sevenn said:


> Darek Yoker ma bana? Za co?


Za całokształt twórczości?


----------



## Kemo

catcha said:


> chociaz tutaj to raczej mozna warna za polityczny awatar dostac


Można też dostać bana za pyskówki.

@newsted, @19Dako20 - po 3 dni lockdownu




JGambolputty said:


> Na stałe? 💕


na tydzień ale nie wiem za co


----------



## catcha

Kemo said:


> Można też dostać bana za pyskówki.


Ten moment, kiedy czytam wpis moda i wiem że powiadomienia o naruszeniach nie działają, a moje oczy panicznie szukają informacji czy przypadkiem nie dla mnie ten ban 

haha - dzięki!


----------



## Buster90

Proszę o sprawdzenie, czy użytkownik venda to nie jest znany wcześniej w wątkach katowickich Rouble, vel Katowicer.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Katowicer i nie tylko, znalazłem potwierdzenie na jednym z IP, że to znany nam klon.


----------



## Buster90

Długo zajęło mi nabieranie pewności, ale na szczęście ostatnio się wysypał xD


----------



## Tadek KRK

A taki fajny był. Patriotyczny. Ech.


----------



## michalchochola

Przecież musiał zmienić nick, jak się z Katowic wyprowadza. Wkrótce Mysłowicer.


----------



## chauffeur

Tadek KRK said:


> A taki fajny był. Patriotyczny. Ech.


Az musiałem spojrzeć - faktycznie. A będąc katowicerem prezentował zgoła odmienne poglądy..


----------



## Łosiu

michalchochola said:


> Przecież musiał zmienić nick, jak się z Katowic wyprowadza. Wkrótce Mysłowicer.


Nie wiem, czy już czasem nie przechodził przez ten etap. Choć mogło to być na starym forum Grupy Katowickich Wieżowców.


----------



## 19Dako20

Kemo said:


> Można też dostać bana za pyskówki.
> 
> @newsted, @19Dako20 - po 3 dni lockdownu


człowiek wypoczął jak na dobrych wczasach w Bułgarii, dzięki Kemo.


----------



## Exelcior

michalchochola said:


> Przecież musiał zmienić nick, jak się z Katowic wyprowadza. Wkrótce Mysłowicer.


Raczej Myslowitzer  Ale my mu puścimy "Długość dźwięku samotności"


----------



## BonjoPOL

625 said:


> Na liście Twoich brigów widzę tylko 2011 rok. A przy okazji: skasuj politykę z sygnatury.


Czyli brak dostępu przez 3 dni z komunikatem o polityce w avatarze to nie brig? Jeśli FLAGA POLSKI to też polityka  to zmieniłem w takim razie na poprzedni avatar - skoro uznajesz, że jest OK.


----------



## Stolpermann

A podobno polityka to działanie dla wspólnego dobra...
W takim rozumieniu całe SSC to czysta polityka.


----------



## noclab

Tylko chciałbym zapytać, czy nazywanie tzw. prezydenta Republiki Białoruś (póki jeszcze istnieje) "wąsatym wiadomo, czyim synem" jest zagrożone jakimiś sankcjami dyscyplinarnymi, czy takiej formuły można swobodnie używać?


----------



## Hipolit

noclab said:


> Tylko chciałbym zapytać, czy nazywanie tzw. prezydenta Republiki Białoruś (póki jeszcze istnieje) "wąsatym wiadomo, czyim synem" jest zagrożone jakimiś sankcjami dyscyplinarnymi, czy takiej formuły można swobodnie używać?


Chciałem się upewnić, czy chodzi ci o tego przedstawiciela fauny?


----------



## MisUszatek

jami said:


> Wyzwanie: parkowanie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.katowice.eu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Czyli jednak można...
> Nie da się, nie opłaca się tylko w "Ciecinie"


Uprzejmie proszę o jakiś prztyczek dla nowego kolegi, któremu się poplątał język.


----------



## el nino

Ten kolego, to nie taki nowy. Prawie 10 lat na forum


----------



## Buster90

IMO przekroczenie pewnych ram i poziomu dyskusji:









Skyscraper City Forum







www.skyscrapercity.com







> polaków pod mur i prrrrrrr jak A-10.


----------



## Razparuk

To tylko twórcze rozwinięcie definicji "suwerena".
Czepiacie sie imo


----------



## Redzio

*JohnnyBGood*

100% postów to czyste żale o warszawski ratusz w wątku budowlanym. Non stop magluje to samo, inni użytkownicy odpowiadają i robi się offtop - proszę o reakcję.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

@Redzio ja dokładnie z tym samym plus linki. 

Gość jest niereformowalny, prośba o stanowcza reakcje 



Redzio said:


> No to oficjalnie mamy opóźnienie o jeden miesiąc
> 
> Wiadomość o projektowaniu docelowego węzła - fajnie ale kiedy my się go doczekamy? Kasa miasta na tramwaje płacze, wszystko pójdzie na 3 linię metra.





JohnnyBGood said:


> To jest to o czym piszę od chwili pierwszych relacji. Opóźnienie jest wynikiem zaniedbań warszawskiego Ratusza. Właściwie żadna inwestycja w tym mieście nie przebiega prawidłowo i w terminie. Oby to był koniec lipca, jak piszą TW. Ja obstawiam końcówkę sierpnia. Przykro mi jak patrzę już tyle lat na niekompetencje kadry urzędniczej mojego miasta. Jakimś cudem Praga, Budapeszt czy Berlin potrafią działać. Warszawa to pasmo inwestycyjnych porażek.





Redzio said:


> Kolego trollu zanim coś palniesz to poczytaj o takiej 4 linii metra w budapeszcie. Oddana z 11 letnim opóźnieniem, 8 lat budowali kilka małych (80m długość peronu) stacyjek. Sprawdź jeszcze ile ich to kosztowało





JohnnyBGood said:


> Idź kermit do lekarza.
> Przepisze ci Snickersa, który pomaga nawet takim jak ty.


----------



## SoboleuS

^^
Przetestowałem na nim nową funkcję forum: "ban na wątek". Mam nadzieję że test wypadnie pomyślnie.


----------



## Eurotram

SoboleuS said:


> ^^
> *Przetestowałem na nim nową funkcję forum: "ban na wątek".* Mam nadzieję że test wypadnie pomyślnie.


W kwestii technicznej: czym ona się dokładnie charakteryzuje? Nie można w ogóle wejść do wątku czy tylko pisać?


----------



## SoboleuS

^^
Nie mam pewności jak to działa (po raz pierwszy używałem tej opcji ) W oryginale nosi nazwę "reply ban", z czego wnioskuję że można przeglądać, ale nie można pisać.


----------



## Redzio

[Wola] Varso Place [310m, 90m, 81m]


May evening in Warsaw by ROOM MAN, on Flickr Capital of Poland - Warsaw by Dominik Kleć on 500px.com




www.skyscrapercity.com





Dyskusja osiągnęła poziom "lubisz varso - opłaca Cię ratusz warszawski" )


----------



## Bartas2004

Ja rozumiem że trudno lubić naszego Prezydenta RP i prywatnie nazywać go może sobie każdy jak chce, ale publicznie nazywanie Prezydenta RP "pacanem" to jednak gruba przesada. Prezypuszczam, że gdyby Prezydentem RP był Trzaskowski i ktoś by tak o nim napisał, to by nie było chwili zastanowienia. Tu zobaczymy... 



xkk said:


> To nie jest takie proste. Na Krakowskim jest uniwersytet, jedno ministerstwo i pałac pewnego pacana, co sprawia, że przebywa tam jednak bardzo dużo lokalsów. Dlatego można tam zjeść taniego kebaba lub wylądować u tego notorycznego złodzieja podatkowego Gesslera, względnie u jego słynnej bratowej. Nie ma nic pośrodku
> 
> 
> 
> No właśnie sęk w tym, że tani i masowi nie korzystają ani z bazy hotelowej, ani z oferty kulturalnej


----------



## Zyzio

Oj nie ładnie... To Ty sugerujesz że p. prezydent jest tym kim jest.
Kol. xkk nie wskazując o który konkretnie pałac mu chodzi - nie wskazuje także osoby.








Powiem więcej: "pałac pewnego pacana" sugeruje, że chodzi o własność, a nie tymczasowe użytkowanie związane z piastowaniem urzędu.


----------



## Hipolit

Zyzio said:


> Oj nie ładnie... To Ty sugerujesz że p. prezydent jest tym kim jest.
> Kol. xkk nie wskazując o który konkretnie pałac mu chodzi - nie wskazuje także osoby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powiem więcej: "pałac pewnego pacana" sugeruje, że chodzi o własność, a nie tymczasowe użytkowanie związane z piastowaniem urzędu.


Wart pałac paca, a pac - pałaca.


----------



## Maciek97

Zyzio said:


> Oj nie ładnie... To Ty sugerujesz że p. prezydent jest tym kim jest.
> Kol. xkk nie wskazując o który konkretnie pałac mu chodzi - nie wskazuje także osoby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powiem więcej: "pałac pewnego pacana" sugeruje, że chodzi o własność, a nie tymczasowe użytkowanie związane z piastowaniem urzędu.


Czy modzi mogą potwierdzić że zwykłe sugestie że się pisze o kimś się nie liczą i można wtedy pisać co się chce?


----------



## yascoos

Generalnie to fajnie by było, gdybyśmy jako nacja nauczyli się odrobiny szacunku do różnego rodzaju organów państwowych, wszak zostały wybrane demokratycznie i nazywanie np. prezydenta "pacanem" stawia w nie najlepszym świetle wszystkich tych, którzy na niego głosowali. No ale nie o tym chciałem. Ciekawi mnie jak w tej sytuacji zachowa się tutejszy "wielki boss", który onegdaj rozdawał bany nie za samo nazwanie Angeli Merkel "babą", ale tylko za "lajkowanie" takiego posta. Przeczyta ze zrozumieniem czy będzie palił tzw. głupa, argumentując że skoro nie padło nazwisko, to nie ma ad personam, czy tam innego pretekstu do ukarania.


----------



## lenin

Ja piszę tylko o fakcie , że w szkoleniu dochodzi do nepotyzmu, zarówno w kręgach białych , jak i czarnych trenerów...



Eno said:


> W Kanadzie druzyna olimpijska w hokeja cala biala a reprezentacja pilkarska prawie cala czarna. What's your point again?


Kwestia oceny sytuacji, ale rasizm i ksenofobia maja kilka odcieni, taka selekcja jak w reprezentacjach Holandii i Francji , nosi znamiona ksenofobii Pytanie mam , czemu forumowicze , którzy nie udzielają się nawet w watkach lokalnych , mają takie uznanie u moderatorów???Co te osoby wnoszą do naszego forum?? Gdyby nie istniało Klub Forum, nie było by ich tu!!Prawda???


----------



## Buster90

A teraz to powinieneś polecieć za całokształt.


----------



## lenin

^^
A ty co wnosisz do forum oprócz PHP??Jesteś zaprzeczeniem idei tego forum, wchodzisz tylko na wątki nie tyczące idei FPW , po co tu wlazłeś??Masz jakieś wytyczne ? rozkazy??

Co wnosisz do forum??Jakieś fotorelacje, wklejanie zdjęć , komentarze??Jesteś Botem???


----------



## bartek76

Litości


----------



## lenin

^^
Następny z Klub Forum!!Po co wy tu w ogóle jesteście, załóżcie sobie osobne forum, i tam się realizujcie, tu jesteście realnie nie potrzebni, wyciąć wam ten dział i nie istniejecie!

Po co wy tu jesteście?? Co ty wnosisz do lokalnych wątków? No pokaż??


----------



## JGambolputty

Us3rNam3 said:


> Z ciekawości zajrzałem na konto wyżej wymienionego użytkownika i jest tam więcej "kwiatków".


Pijacki styl lenina (kiedyś się to tolerowało...) przerodzony w bełkot i brak szacunku do innych to norma, wątków łodzkich nikt nie moderuje bo to szambo, może czas wreszcie na reakcję?


----------



## Wilku88

Powinien polecieć za sam nick. Od kiedy przyjmowanie nicków od nazwisk zbrodniarzy i ludobójców jest tutaj tolerowane? Dlaczego jeśli coś jest komunistyczne, a nie nazistowskie, to spotyka się z takim pobłażaniem w przestrzeni publicznej?
A to nie pierwszy raz, gdy ma takie odzywki i jest wyszczekany. Wydaje mi się, że kiedyś nawet to raportowałem, żeby ktoś go naprostował. Teraz nikt nie powinien go prostować, zwłaszcza, że ma taki nick. Powinien wylecieć na pysk. Jeśli jest jakis zasłużony dla forów regionalnych, niech wraca z innym nickiem


----------



## Kemo

Nie znam wątków łódzkich, więc póki co dałem mu dwa tygodnie za ostatnie występy.


----------



## Wilku88

Kemo said:


> Nie znam wątków łódzkich, więc póki co dałem mu dwa tygodnie za ostatnie występy.


A co z nickiem? Jakie jest stanowisko administracji. No bez kitu - można zrobić sobie konto adolf_hitler?


----------



## kajetan05

^^ W sumie też musisz być ostrożny, masz w nicku "88" 🙃


----------



## Buster90

Wilku88 said:


> A co z nickiem? Jakie jest stanowisko administracji. No bez kitu - można zrobić sobie konto adolf_hitler?


Ale hadolf itler by przeszło xD
a lenin może być równie dobrze Ieninem (l zamienione na i)


----------



## el nino

Wilku88 said:


> Powinien polecieć za sam nick.


Dawno, dawno temu już była dyskusja na temat jego nicka.


----------



## Hipolit

el nino said:


> Dawno, dawno temu już była dyskusja na temat jego nicka.


I co wyszło?
Pozdrawlaju!
Feliks Edmundowicz.


----------



## los77

Wilku88 said:


> A co z nickiem? Jakie jest stanowisko administracji. No bez kitu - można zrobić sobie konto adolf_hitler?


Raczej bym nie drążył tematu @Wilku88 

- *ADOLF*: nowożytna odmiana Adalwolf ("*szlachetny wilk*").


----------



## el nino

Hipolit said:


> I co wyszło?
> Pozdrawlaju!
> Feliks Edmundowicz.


Coś że jak zakładał konto, to nie łamał regulaminu. Ale OIDP to poleciał za nick ktoś w stylu austriackiego akwarelisty czy innego Che i wywołało to oburzenie przy Leninie na forum.


----------



## MarKoz81

Na podstawie pkt.21 Regulaminu FPW

w powiązaniu z pkt.2



kotbehemot said:


> 2. Na forum powinniśmy się nawzajem szanować. Niedopuszczalne jest obrażanie innych użytkowników, nie tylko w dosłownej, ale nawet w zawoalowanej formie. Nie należy stosować także argumentum ad personam. Dyskutować należy tak aby omawiać przedmiot dyskusji, zamiast opisywać innych współdyskutantów.


pkt. 15



kotbehemot said:


> Na forum obowiązuje zakaz dyskusji o polityce, zwłaszcza w wątkach merytorycznych. Wyjątkiem jest wątek "Polityczny Hyde Park" oraz wątki pokrewne w dziale "Ekonomia, Biznes i Polityka" w Klubie Forum.


oraz w nawiazaniu do pkt I.1b ogólnego regulaminu Forum



> *I. Basic rules*
> 1. Content of posts
> a) You bear full responsibility for the content you post.
> b) The following is not tolerated:
> 
> 
> Insulting other members or excessive swearing
> [...]
> Provocating other users into flame wars
> [...]


wnoszę o interwencję moderacji w związku z ponownym, świadomym, celowym i wielokrotnym łamaniem regulaminu przez użytkownika @Ronald W. Reagan.

Przykłady z ostatnich dziesięciu dni z jednego wątku:



Ronald W. Reagan said:


> Średnio raz na miesiąc mnie tu różni forumowi durnie wyzywają od lobbystów. Przyzwyczaiłem się już, że ludzie czerpiący wiedzę z Super Expresu podczas kiblowych przygód są zawsze zaskoczeni, że może istnieć ktoś, kto się w temacie porusza sprawniej.
> Są w takim szoku, że od razu sobie podnoszą samoocenę twierdząc publicznie, że muszą zapewne rozmawiać z lobbystą, bo przecież nie jest możliwe, by normalny człowiek wiedział więcej, niż się da wyczytać o technice militarnej siedząc w klopie.
> 
> Bez odbioru. Straciłeś jedyną szansę w życiu by zrozumieć o co biega w systemach ratownictwa podwodnego i co miało być na Ratowniku.





Ronald W. Reagan said:


> Czy ty w ogóle masz jakiekolwiek pojęcie o temacie? Cokolwiek?





Ronald W. Reagan said:


> Nie rozumiesz po prostu o czym piszesz. Bredzisz jak papuga i wklejasz przypadkowe rzeczy znalezione w internecie. Kompletna kompromitacja. Indie cię zatopiły w tym temacie.





Ronald W. Reagan said:


> Jak miał wyglądać Ratownik także wiadomo i to nie jest żadna tajemnica dla ludzi mających pojęcie o wojskowości. Nie dla ciemnej masy - ta oczywiście nigdy nie wie niczego i o niczym pojęcia nie ma.





Ronald W. Reagan said:


> Przestańcie więc pisać, że nic nie wiadomo o Ratowniku, bo wiadomo WSZYSTKO i jak się ma pojęcie to nawet teraz można cenę policzyć w domu!!!! Oczywiście nie gawiedź, bo gawiedź nie ma pojęcia najmniejszego. Ale to nie są żadne tajemnice.





Ronald W. Reagan said:


> Nie kłam, KŁAMCO!
> 
> Nie znać się kompletnie na tematyce wątku to jedno, ale używać wątku do kłamstw i manipulacji to drugie i niewybaczalne. Za to ban powinien być.





Ronald W. Reagan said:


> Rozparuk, wytłumacz mi jedno.
> 
> Przecież musisz sobie zdawać sprawę, że nie masz absolutnie żadnej wiedzy w temacie wojska i sprzętu wojskowego. Zero. Nie ogarniasz tych spraw na elementarnym nawet poziomie. Musisz to wiedzieć przecież.
> No to jak to jest, że potrafisz gardłować godzinami o jakimś Wichrze, bazując na jakiejś niepopartej niczym wypowiedzi sprzed lat, na której absolutnie niczego nie da się pozytywnego zbudować.
> Skąd się w tobie bierze inklinacja do takich szemranych historyjek, spisków, wiary bezrefleksyjnej? W innych dziedzinach też tak masz? "Fakt" czy "SE" przeczytany w kiblu i do przodu?





Ronald W. Reagan said:


> Jest to zresztą uwaga natury ogólnej, bo towarzystwo ostatnio w wątku wybitnie niekumate w temacie wątku, bez elementarnej wiedzy, bez znajomości źródeł czy nawet umiejętności ich zdobywania gdy trzeba. Z konieczności chętne do dyskucji o niczym, no bo na dyskusję o konkretach za cięcy najwyraźniej.
> Ciekawe czy Stanisław Lem także się tak frustrował spotykając w necie tabuny ludzi, od których się całe życie dystansował w realu? Penie tak, bo jednak każdy ma jakieś granice cierpliwości.





Ronald W. Reagan said:


> Siano w głowie.





Ronald W. Reagan said:


> Gaj to prostak wyciągnięty z niebytu (zastanówcie się dlaczego!!!!!!!) z jakiejś nory przez Macierewicza, na szybko doktorat w psiej budzie zrobiony, żeby można było na stanowiska, wielki kolega tego, co to tu wrzucił maila jako "przeciek". Poprzedni "przeciek" od tego samego forumowicza dotyczył słynnych ćwiczeń sztabowych i pełnił istotną rolę w przepychankach politycznych. A sprzed lat pamiętam jeszcze te wygibasy tłumaczące, że da się do WOTu czołgi dać, bo T-72 da się obsługiwać po 24h szkolenia. Bo Gaj to ten mądrala od Macierewicza WOTu był. No już zesłany na boczny tor, ale jak widać dycha jeszcze.





Ronald W. Reagan said:


> Ciężkie fixum-dyrdum podlane cwaniaczkiem z polityczym biznesikiem w tle. No ale rolę spełnia, bo tępy target się łapie na takie tanie zagrywki. Welcome to Poland. First to Fghit!





Ronald W. Reagan said:


> Nie ma na świecie ludzi łatwiejszych do kontrolowania niż starzy Katolicy i młodzi polscy narodowcy od Bosaka/Kukiza/Konfederacji czy co tam teraz jest. Nieskażone refleksją umysły. Wystarczy wrzucić boba, by zagrać co się chce. Spora kasa na to idzie. I sporo ludzi w tym obecnie bierze udział. Od różnych Bartosiaków po forumowych anonimków.





Ronald W. Reagan said:


> DNO!! PGZ i ich stocznie to dno i krętacze!





Ronald W. Reagan said:


> A dla niektórych ziemia nadal płaska. Dowody i umowy ich nie przekonują i nigdy nie przekonają. Taki już osiągnęli stan zaczadzenia. Umowa na 755 mln to nie była umowa, tylko coś tam, a 200 mln zaliczki utraconej to ich nie obchodzi, bo to nie była umowa. Siano w głowie.





Ronald W. Reagan said:


> Za kłamstwa w żywe oczy tu powinny bezwarunkowe bany być. Rozumiem, że czegoś można nie wiedzieć, ale jak już leżą dowody i źródła na stole, to koniec pieśni. Szach mat i kop w dupę.





Ronald W. Reagan said:


> Ale co ci mam napisać, że to wyssane z palca brednie są? Sam tego nie potrafisz stwierdzić? Na to, że Księżyc nie jest z sera także potrzebujesz dowodów? Wierz w co chcesz, guzik mnie zdanie ignorantów obchodzi i nie mam zamiaru tracić czasu na kogoś, kto nie potrafi sobie zweryfikować absolutnie podstawowych informacji. A autor tego sensacyjnego wpisu powinien podać źródło tych rewelacji tuż pod tekstem. Mnie by było wstyd takie coś tu wstawić.





Ronald W. Reagan said:


> Nic z tego nie jest prawdą. Nie wiem skąd wy takie bzdury wyciągacie i dlaczego je bezwiednie powtarzacie. Stek nieweryfikowalnych bzdur, nieprawd, ewidentnych kłamstw, półprawd i banałów. Nie rozumiem po co to jest robione? W czyim interesie jest rozpowszechnianie takich ewidentnych bzdur?


Pozostałe wpisy to w większości manipulacje, przekłamania i prowokacje udające merytoryczną treść. W stylu typowym dla osobników patologicznych użytkownik @Ronald W. Reagan nawet wtedy gdy może napisać prawdę i bez emocji skorygować błędy w dyskusji woli skłamać, zmanipulować lub przerysować swoją wypowiedź by bardziej dosadnie móc zaatakować rozmówcę.

W związku z powyższym oraz bogatą i powszechnie znaną na Forum historią łamania regulaminu w przeszłości przez w/w użytkownika wnoszę o sankcję opisan w pkt. 6b podpunkt trzeci ogólnego regulaminu forum, konkretnie: ban permanentny na wpisy w wątku militarnym ponieważ uprzednie wielokrotne bany czasowe za dokładnie te same przewinienia nie odniosły rezultatu i nie doprowadziły do zmiany zachowania.


----------



## Buster90

Prośba o sprawdzenie, czy @mysłowicetomy to kolejne multikonto Katowicera vel Rouble, vel venda


----------



## johny.f

Radom znów wpadł zrobić gównoburzę w wątku o WMI.


----------



## darius.

Sanis92







www.skyscrapercity.com




kolega chyba jest nowy i nie zna zasad forum (avatar i do tego reklama pewnego skrajnie prawicowego ugrupowania).


----------



## HarryMiller

Z wątku covidowego - antyszczep na pokładzie.



uska said:


> Raczej wręcz przeciwnie, myślę że w zakresie własnego ciała każdy powinien móc robić wszystko na co ma ochotę, w dużo szerszym zakresie niż obecnie
> 
> No i dwa, uważam, że budowanie twardych imperatywów typu nakaz szczepień, ograniczenia dla niezaszczepionych, głębokie zmiany społeczne na podstawie choroby będacej jak się okazuje pyłkiem historii, oraz szczepionki dla której w ramach eksperymentu zrobiono wyjątek i zarejestrowano na długo przed przebadaniem wszystkich ewentualnych skutków długofalowych szczepionki - nie wiadomo nawet na jak długo daje odporność, co przy przebadanych i dopuszczonych do obrotu szczepionkach jest sprawą oczywistą
> 
> Do tego trzy, faktycznie nie mam zamiaru się szczepić na chorobę, która stanowi dla mnie 0,0003% (choć może dodałbym jeszcze z dwa zera po przecinku) ryzyka śmierci, poważnego zachorowania  I patrząc po znajomych czy czytając ten wątek Ci co się szczepią robią to nie z powodów medycznych tylko by uniknąć problemów na urlopie. Motywacja tak samo dobra, jak chęć wygrania auta w loterii szczepionkowej. Niczym się nie różnicie od januszy i grażyn, choć uważacie się za lepszych w tym wątku


----------



## Razparuk

No ale co to ma wspólnego z forum? Kto chce to się szczepi. Bo przypominam że w kwestii c-19 nie ma obowiązku. Taki to ugór. Jak chcesz orać ugór to idź wytosuj wniosek o bana dla wszystkich Ukraińców. Nie szczepią się na odrę mimo obowiązku.


----------



## 625

Razparuk said:


> No ale co to ma wspólnego z forum? Kto chce to się szczepi. Bo przypominam że w kwestii c-19 nie ma obowiązku. Taki to ugór. Jak chcesz orać ugór to idź wytosuj wniosek o bana dla wszystkich Ukraińców. Nie szczepią się na odrę mimo obowiązku.


Masz tydzień na przemyślenie, czy naprawdę wszyscy Ukraińcy się nie szczepią i czy warto się zgłaszać z takimi wnioskami w księdze brigów i banów.


----------



## br2048

klik
"Zdecydowanie bardziej wiarygodny jest dla mnie były Szef Sztabu Wojska Polskiego niż forumowy ignorant i ujadacz internetowy"
Drugi post skasował
Proszę o uspokojenie kolegi
I tego również
klik


----------



## opo

thompsongda said:


> A od kiedy ****-niewiadomo mogą rodzić dzieci? Za pierdolamento polityczne przydały by się bringi...


Kolega prosi o briga.


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Ostrzeżenie, przy następnym występku będzie brig.


----------



## 625

Luki_SL said:


> ^^Ostrzeżenie, przy następnym występku będzie brig.


Z historii jego postów wynika, że następne to już były  dałem mu tydzień.


----------



## dkzg

Czy za chwalenie się takimi postawawi na forum nie należy się specjalnie wyróżnienie?


Ambitny Wirażka said:


> *Ja już od dawna jeżdżę bez biletu fakt że sporadycznie korzystam z transportu publicznego bo nie da się nim jeździć w cywilizowany sposób na codzień i dobrych parę lat nie kupowałem biletu. Kanary nie spotkałem mandatu nie płaciłem. Nawet jak mnie kiedyś złapią to zapłacę mandat i tak będę dużo kasy do przodu więc mnie cena biletu nie dotyczy może nawet kosztować 10 zeta na 1 miasto.* Nie mówię już nic na temat wynalazku typu SKUP. Prawda jestvbrutalna ale takich jak ja są tysiące osób co do autobusów tramwajaow nie wrócą szczególnie letnia pora gdzie 30 stopni w cieniu a na 19 solo wagonik nabity po sufit. Ja nie cygan ani hindus żeby być przyzwyczajony do takich warunków.





Ambitny Wirażka said:


> Stać mnie zarówno na bilet jak i na utrzymanie dwóch samochodów kktóre posiadam. *Stać mnie też na mandat jak mnie kanary złapią nawet nie będę dyskutowal i zapłacę ale nie będę biegał po osiedlu i szukał gdzie można kupić bilet *czyli szwankuje dostępność oraz nie będę jechał 40 minut autobusem jak autem jadę 15. Z praktyki będąc za granicą wole się przesiąść 4 razy i jadę niż mieć transfer z punktu A do punktu B co dwie godziny z pokręconeą trasą że rowerem szybciej pojadę.


----------



## 625

dkzg said:


> Czy za chwalenie się takimi postawawi na forum nie należy się specjalnie wyróżnienie?


Ambitny wirażka ambitnie walczy o trzeciego bana, na stałe. Drugi teraz na miesiąc.


----------



## br2048

Kolejne polityczne pierdoły w wątku militarnym
"Komuś bardzo podoba się wielka patologia polskiego systemu sprawiedliwości, że najpodlejsi psychopaci, którzy umieją przywoływać emocje na życzenie dostają obniżone wyroki, bo "przyznali się do winy i okazali skruchę", a często jeszcze jako bonus, bo są młodzi, "nie chcieli zamordować" i mają słuszną rolę społeczną. Ja bym jednak wolał mieszkać w kraju w którym takie osoby jak (to zdanie jest zupełnie bez związku z poprzednim zdaniem, imiona, nazwiska i przypadki zupełnie fikcyjne i przypadkowe) Dawid Jackiewicz z PiS czy ***derca rowerzysty w Szczecinie ponieśliby jakieś konsekwencje za swoje czyny.?
klik


----------



## Beck's

drugastrona said:


> Sory, nie mogłem się powstrzymać


No i bez reakcji modów na zacytowany komentarz...


----------



## br2048

I znowu ten sam user
klik


----------



## 19Dako20

forwiser said:


> To częsty efekt uszkodzenia płata skroniowego.
> 
> Swoją drogą, aż mnie intryguje poznanie personalnej piramidy zaufania takiej osoby.


ulało się użytkownikowi


----------



## forwiser

19Dako20 said:


> ulało się użytkownikowi


Pytanie tylko skąd pomysł, ze odnosi się to do Ciebie?


----------



## 19Dako20

forwiser said:


> Pytanie tylko skąd pomysł, ze odnosi się to do Ciebie?


gdybyś tylko potrafił być zabawny, to bym nawet przepuścił. Ale żeś cham, upudrowany i uperfumowany (a raczej kreowany w sieci). To niestety ;-)


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

br2048 said:


> I znowu ten sam user
> klik


Olaboga, Jaroslawa obrazajo!


----------



## forwiser

19Dako20 said:


> gdybyś tylko potrafił być zabawny, to bym nawet przepuścił. Ale żeś cham, upudrowany i uperfumowany (a raczej kreowany w sieci). To niestety ;-)


No to Ci się nieźle "ulało".


----------



## br2048

Don Vito KurDeBalanz said:


> Olaboga, Jaroslawa obrazajo!


No - polityka Ban no chyba że Jarosława obrażają to można. Kolejny wybitny użytkownik się objawił.


----------



## Din Sevenn

Jak już to jego wyborców, choć też daleko od obrażania - modlić się można do kogo się chce. Gwoli ścisłości, w cycacie jest napisane:


> Połowa polaków rozmodlona w Jarosławie na stojąco bije brawo do telewizora, nic nie zrobisz.


Nazwę narodu małą literą można uznać za literówkę.


----------



## newsted

uska said:


> Małe wacki by chciały wprowadzać przymus szczepień i najlepiej by nie leczyć antywackow choć płacą składki i KMUTU. Pytanie tylko czy metoda na Kaczyńskiego tj z pominięciem prawa czy też jednak ze zmianą ustawy zasadniczej?
> 
> Jeżeli to drugie to opozycja i tak ochoczo pomoże, przy okazji wprowadzi się paciorki jak dochód gwarwntowany ku zachwycie lewicy, a jak znam PiS to przpechna przepisy pod wymarozny system kanclerski czy zmiany w ordynacji wyborczej i wtedy wejdzie ON, kurdupel cały na biało i będzie rządził przez tysiąc lat.
> 
> Z resztą "politykę lepiej robi się w kryzysie", więc do zobaczenia w IV RP... znaczy fali


75 postów w klubie forum [wejście powyżej 100] i napieprza politykę w wątku covidowym.


----------



## Stolpermann

newsted said:


> 75 postów w klubie forum [wejście powyżej 100] i napieprza politykę w wątku covidowym.


Tylko jaka pewność że te 75 to naprawdę 75? Można to sprawdzić?
Ja przed wojną panie też miałem postów więcej....


----------



## evertonfans2012

Proszę o reakcję. Wątek dotyczy odbudowy Pałacu Saskiego.



Peter Skawinsky said:


> Człowieku, co merytorycznego do tego wątku wnosi to Twoje biadolenie i pitolenie o nieudolności władzy .Kolejny polityczny artysta na tym wątku 🤦‍♂️ Ktoś wypunktował merytorycznie zalety i wady tego zadania projektowego a znajdzie się kolejny nabzdyczony znawca co powie "nie bo Kaczyński niski" 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️Weźcie się Wy opanujcie. Przestańcie przeszkadzać przynajmniej w realizacji w ogóle czegoś co robi PiS, bo oni przynajmniej chcą zmian a tamta *banda ryżego to dopiero uaważała,że najpierw liczą się własne kieszenie, a dopiero potem interes społeczny*."PINIENDZY NA NIC NIMA i NIBENDZIE" jak mawiał Rostowski.
> 
> Szkoda strzępić ryja na to co tu piszą
> *WUNDER-BAUM i Grvl *
> 
> *Po co znowu niemerytorycznie "drzecie japę" na obecną władzę ? POMNIK NALEŻY SIĘ POLAKOM, BO TO POLACY WYBRALI TĘ WŁADZĘ I TO ONA ZDECYDOWAŁA O NIM. Wara od tego co przynajmniej powstało. Nie to co proponowała HGW jakiś kiblowe założenie w kącie omawianego placu:*
> *
> View attachment 1754497
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pomnik smoleński na rogu Trębackiej i Focha. Gronkiewicz-Waltz zaproponowała lokalizację
> 
> 
> Róg ul. Trębackiej i ul. Focha w Warszawie jako miejsce pomnika mającego upamiętnić ofiary katastrofy smoleńskiej – taka lokalizację zaproponuje radzie Warszawy prezydent stolicy Hanna Gronkiewicz-Waltz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tvrepublika.pl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Kim Wy w ogóle jesteście walcząc z polskimi pomnikami upamiętniania ofiar Polaków, jakie by one nie były ???*





Peter Skawinsky said:


> *Na tyle w tej dyskusji cię/was stać POlitykierzy ??? MIOTŁA PROSZĘ BO TAKICH DZBANÓW TO JUŻ KAŻDY WIDZI nie tylko Modzi .*





Peter Skawinsky said:


> *Dobra kapusiu masz to we krwi* i podaj jeszcze gdzie te wyzwiska? Ja na razie widzę na twojej stopce lemperciarskie _ **_ ,a twój argument o stażu na forum tylko świadczy o Tobie co Ty oceniasz w człowieku, bo na pewno nie jest to wiedza tylko "mundurek" i co ma na pagonach panie generale.





Peter Skawinsky said:


> Następny z "gwiazdkami na pagonach" w stopce, które znaczą nie mniej nie więcej tylko "*jebać PiS*", któremu trzeba tłumaczyć, że nadrzędną władzą jest Rząd a nie Twoje słowa. Sam napisałeś że ustawa zmienia wszystko, więc na drzewo z taką merytorycznością Twoją.



*ZBANOWANY NA MIESIĄC.*


----------



## br2048

Znowu polityka w wątku militarnym. Oczywiście z wycieczkami osobistymi.
klik


> Oho *pisiorek* tłumaczący, że jak prezes mówi, że to 23,3 miliardów pln na Abramsy będzie z kredytu, minister to potwierdza i mówi, że absolutnie nie z budzetu, bo to by było złamanie PMT i to będzie z kredytu, to dla *pisiorka* to oznacza, że nie będzie z kredytu.
> 
> ABRAMSY MAJĄ BYĆ NA KREDYT!
> 
> Piszę z dużych, żeby dotarło. Przestańcie już wszędzie manipulować prawdą. To tu nie działa.
> 
> W życiu nie napisałeś tu jednego postu o technikaliach czy taktyce walki, za to do pilnowania przekazu partyjnego i kablowania pierwszy. Po to tu jesteś?
> 
> Czy kredyt będzie np. z banku izraelskiego czy banku niemieckiego to jeszcze nie wiadomo. *Kaczyński i ekipa to taki Gierek bis*. Zbrojenia na kredyt, pożyczają gdzie się da. *Dzieci dzisiejszych wyborców PIS, będą spłacały długi Kaczyńskiego, tak jak my spłacaliśmy długi Gierka.* To nieuniknione jest i doprowadzi dokładnie w to samo miejsce.
> 
> A ten kredyt to kredyt na czołgi! Nie na satelity, rakiety, elektronikę, lotnictwo uderzeniowe etc. - tylko na czołgi! Czyli najmniej efektywny i najmniej elastyczny sprzęt, jaki tylko sobie można wyobrazić na współczesnym polu walki.
> 
> A najciekawsze już jest to, że *obecność Kaczyńskiego* zupełnie zamknęła gęby związkowcom i tym wszystkim dziwnym ludkom co to w mediach pilnują interesu PGZ. Żaden się nawet nie zająknie teraz o "interesie przemysłu". Bumarek cichutko siedzi. PGZ jeszcze ciszej. Ani mru-mru. *Po prostu Kaczyński przemówił i z nadwodzem się w tej partii nie dyskutuje*.


----------



## kryst

Jak widać urażony przedstawiciel władzy znowu nadaje i próbuje szkalować fakty ba kwestionuje same wypowiedzi ministrów czyli zapowiedziany kredyt, jak dla mnie powinien być ban dla br2048 na stałe choćby za sam brak merytorycznych postów na forum no i za pilnowanie przekazu propartyjnego, choćby się nie zgadzał z faktami głoszonymi przez czynniki rządowe.


----------



## Ronald W. Reagan

Nie no, nie róbmy sobie żartów. Dostałem bana ostatnio i nawet nie wiem od kogo, bo się nie przyznał, brak było nawet wzmianki w wątku militarnym, brak było wzmianki tu. Ban na podstawie zbieranych przez tygodnie i postowanych tu fragmencików pociętych wypowiedzi. Nikt tego nawet nie zweryfikował, nikt się nie zainteresował kontekstem. Kto mi tego bana dał? I dlaczego na całe forum, skoro jest możliwość na wątek? Co tu jest grane? Pis już się moderatorów dorobił własnych? Nie chce się wam włazić do wątku i zbierać obiektywnych ocen samodzielnie? Wystarczy donos od pisowca i prowokatora? To zamknijcie wątek i będzie spokój. Będzie to lepsze wyjście niż pozostawienie go jako niekontrolowanego rozchodnika zarazy.

A teraz ten sam człowiek domaga się kolejnego bana, bo mu się nie udało wcisnąć ordynarnego kłamstwa na temat wczorajszej konferencji i ktoś się śmiał postawić.

No szanujmy się trochę. Jeśli ktoś nie pisze o militariach, organizacji i technikaliach, a zajmuje się tylko pilnowaniem przekazu i prowokacjami to coś jest nie tak. Niech jakiś Mod przejrzy ostatnie 100 postów tego człowieka i jeśli tam nie ma niczego o militariach i nie pisze w innych wątkach (bo nie pisze) to wio. Wątek nie straci. Spokoju będzie więcej dla wszystkich, bo połowa tych postów to zgłoszenia w Księdze.

Albo zbanujcie mnie, bo ja sam z trollami tam nie wygram, a wątek pozostawiliście bez opieki kompletnie. Regularnie mnie tak jakaś nabojka z kilkudziesięcioma postami obraża i nic. Albo to ma być miejsce dla forumowiczów ze stażem w różnych wątkach i jakąś solidną pulą postów w temacie, albo pierwszy lepszy może tam wpaść i trollować do woli prowokując - wobec braku moderacji, reakcje tych, którym zależy na temacie bardziej. Albo FPW albo Onet. A Moderacja to coś więcej, niż reakcja na zgłoszenia w wątku, bo jakże często "czapka gore" na zgłaszającym.
Kolo ma 200 postów nie na temat w dwa lata, a rozdaje mi regularnie bany. Tak to ma wyglądać? Przejrzyjcie te posty, macie narzędzia, to jest kilka minut pracy. Wszystko będzie jasne.

A już najzabawniejsze jest to, że ja tych ludzi miałem na liście niewidocznych. Nie dyskutowałem z nimi, nic mnie te ich przemyślenia nie interesowały, nie komentowałem tego i miałem ich głęboko w dupie. Ale to najwyraźniej nie była dobra strategia, bo ci ludzie mi tu załatwiają regularne bany, a ja nawet nie widziałem, że to robią. Im moje wypowiedzi przeszkadzają, a nie przeszkadzają tym z którymi dyskutuję. Ciekawe co? Teraz muszę ich widzieć, by móc się bronić. Tak to ma wyglądać?


----------



## br2048

A to kolega pisał wczoraj


> Sp....laj z takimi prowokacyjnymi politycznymi tekstami na drzewo. Regularnie na mnie kablujesz za rzekomą politykę, a sam wklejasz wypowiedzi polityków i prowokacyjnie mnie obrażasz za każdym razem, gdy tylko nie wklejasz tych bzdurnych przydługich tłumaczeń artykułów z angielskiej wikipedii. Mam nadzieję, że cię w końcu ktoś kopnie w tyłek za to politykowanie, otwartą prorosyjskość i kłamstwa.


Nie do mnie ale już sam fakt. Kolego jeśli nie umiesz się zachowywać jak człowiek to po prostu wyjdź z internetu.


> No szanujmy się trochę. Jeśli ktoś nie pisze o militariach, organizacji i technikaliach, a zajmuje się tylko pilnowaniem przekazu i prowokacjami to coś jest nie tak. Niech jakiś Mod przejrzy ostatnie 100 postów tego człowieka i jeśli tam nie ma niczego o militariach i nie pisze w innych wątkach (bo nie pisze) to wio. Wątek nie straci. Spokoju będzie więcej dla wszystkich.


Spokój będzie jak Ty się uspokoisz.
A byłbym zapomniał. To nie koniec


> Nie wiem czy wiesz, ale ja tu dostaję ban średnio raz na miesiąc i to na dwa tygodnie. Regularnie. Nawet nie wiem od kogo, nie ma nawet śladu w księdze, nie ma śladu tutaj, nie ma konkretnych wypowiedzi nawet, a ja dostaję lakoniczną informację, ze za politykę i nawet nie wiem od kogo! Bezmodowo! Ja, za politykę!!! Normalnie można człowieka zniknąć. Normalnie pisowskie sądownictwo i praworządność tu już działa i pisowscy prowokatorzy. Najpierw podpuszczają i prowokują, później sami kablują, a prokurator wydaje po cichu wyrok. Ja nie widzę wielu postów, ale jak sprawdziłem w księdze to regularnie tam różni dziwni ludzie - którzy za bardzo nawet nie piszą tutaj, a ja z całą pewnością nie dyskutuję z nimi bo nie mam o czym, robią jakieś wielomiesięczne kwerendy, zdania wyrwane z kontekstu, czasem słowa z dziesiątków moich postów i się domagają bana. Nawet mod nie wchodzi, by to zweryfikować. Ciach i ban.


wojownik wyklęty


----------



## br2048

kryst said:


> Jak widać urażony przedstawiciel władzy znowu nadaje i próbuje szkalować fakty ba kwestionuje same wypowiedzi ministrów czyli zapowiedziany kredyt, jak dla mnie powinien być ban dla br2048 na stałe choćby za sam brak merytorycznych postów na forum no i za pilnowanie przekazu propartyjnego, choćby się nie zgadzał z faktami głoszonymi przez czynniki rządowe.


Jak widać mentalność typu - "Cygan ukradł, kowala powiesić"


----------



## jurek5551

kryst said:


> Jak widać urażony przedstawiciel władzy znowu nadaje i próbuje szkalować fakty ba kwestionuje same wypowiedzi ministrów czyli zapowiedziany kredyt, jak dla mnie powinien być ban dla br2048 na stałe choćby za sam brak merytorycznych postów na forum no i za pilnowanie przekazu propartyjnego, choćby się nie zgadzał z faktami głoszonymi przez czynniki rządowe.


Popieram. A nie jestem miłośnikiem Ronalda ale on jest tu bardziej wartościowy.


----------



## demoos

Gowno wyplawajace w militarnym, odcinek 758393947

Moze zalozcie osobna ksiege dla tego watku?


----------



## 625

Ronald W. Reagan said:


> Nie no, nie róbmy sobie żartów. Dostałem bana ostatnio i nawet nie wiem od kogo, bo się nie przyznał, brak było nawet wzmianki w wątku militarnym, brak było wzmianki tu. Ban na podstawie zbieranych przez tygodnie i postowanych tu fragmencików pociętych wypowiedzi. Nikt tego nawet nie zweryfikował, nikt się nie zainteresował kontekstem. Kto mi tego bana dał? I dlaczego na całe forum, skoro jest możliwość na wątek? Co tu jest grane? Pis już się moderatorów dorobił własnych? Nie chce się wam włazić do wątku i zbierać obiektywnych ocen samodzielnie? Wystarczy donos od pisowca i prowokatora? To zamknijcie wątek i będzie spokój. Będzie to lepsze wyjście niż pozostawienie go jako niekontrolowanego rozchodnika zarazy.


Masz ostrzeżenie. Nie, moderatorzy nie są z PiS. Nie, nie ma banów na jeden wątek dla ludzi, którzy stosują takie słownictwo jak Ty. Jak uważasz, że inni łamią netykietę, to to zgłaszaj a nie pouczaj moderatorów po fakcie, że mają robić za Ciebie robotę.


----------



## Ronald W. Reagan

A dowiem się w końcu, kto mi dał bana, nie informując o tym w wątku tym, nie informując w wątku docelowym i nie podpisując się w wiadomości? No i wiadomość nie sugerowała, ze dostałem bana za słownictwo - co tu sugerujesz, tylko ogólnie za "politykę w wątku militarnym" co jest wręcz przedziwne. Oczywiście bez sugestii o co mogło chodzić konkretnie, na podstawie jak sadzę wrzucanych tu fragmentów wyrwanych z kontekstu postów. Bo mam wrażenie, że kontekst sporo by podpowiedział. No ale to już wymaga aktywności.

Oczywiście już rozumiem, że trzeba zgłaszać. Odblokowałem kilkudziesięciu troli tam piszących. Podwijaj rękawy. Zacznę to tu zgłaszać zgodnie z sugestią, bo zdaje się tak to ma działać na wyraźne życzenie.

No i nadal proszę o wyjaśnienie, co z tym moim banem sprzedanym mi ostatnio cichaczem na dwa tygodnie. Co o tym mówi regulamin? Można tak po cichu i bez podpisu "ustawiać" niewygodnych forumowiczów, wpisując dowolny powód bazujący na ogólnym wrażeniu budowanym tu przez ludzi, którzy w merytorycznym wątku nie napisali jeszcze niczego merytorycznego i dodatkowo nie mogli się czuć urażeni, bo z nimi nie pisałem wcale i byłem pewien, że nawet mnie nie widzą? To w końcu poważna sprawa jest i bardzo poważny zarzut. Kto mi dał tego bana? 

Oczywiście wiem, że moderatorzy jeszcze nie są funkcjonariuszami PIS. Ale tak mi się jakoś skojarzyło banowanie po cichu i bez świadków. Następnym razem ban-cichasz mi się skojarzy z demokracją ateńską. Obiecuję! No i jeśli takie PYTANIE zasługuje na ostrzeżenie, to to uznaję w pokorze i w strachu i w drgawkach. Zgodnie z duchem otwartego na wszelkie opinie międzynarodowego forum prowadzonego przez najlepszych chyba i z pewnością najaktywniejszych moderatorów w polskiej części internetu.

Składam także samokrytykę w związku z tym niemądrym żądaniem kontroli merytoryczności w wątkach merytorycznych, ze szczególnym uwzględnieniem wątku, który współtworzyłem od dekady w stopniu co najmniej poważnym. To było zupełnie niepotrzebne, słusznie i mądrze jest tak jak jest. Czas na słuszne zmiany i rozluźnienie tego niepotrzebnego gorsetu merytoryki. Już widzę swój błąd.

Pozdrawiam i życzę wszelkich możliwych szczęśliwości, sukcesów biznesowych i politycznych oraz wspaniałej pogody na wakacje.

z najmelodyjniejszym łubudubu,

Ronald W. R. Jarząbek.


----------



## Ronald W. Reagan

Oho, szybko poszło.
Utraciłem już możliwość pisania w militarnym. Oczywiście bez notacji i wzmianki nawet. Rozumiem, że na zawsze już.

Dzięki, o wspaniałomyślny, obiektywny, nieznany moderatorze dobrodzieju. Od razu czuć demokrację ateńską.


----------



## Kemo

Ja dałem wcześniej 2 tygodnie bana za politykę w wątku militarnym.
Teraz masz tydzień za pyskówki.
Razem z trzema innymi użytkownikami.

Czuwaj


----------



## Ronald W. Reagan

Gdybym się nie upomniał to bym się nie dowiedział, no nie? Już się wstydzisz walić mi bany w różnych wątkach, bo tylko ty to robisz i trochę głupio zaczyna to wyglądać co? Czyżby jakieś polityczne podłoże niechęci? No miejmy nadzieję, że nie. Obiektywni Ateńczycy tak nie robią. 

Tak pomiędzy nami - spietrałeś się trochę, że się 626 zainteresuje tymi nierejestrowanymi banami?


----------



## 625

Ronald W. Reagan said:


> Gdybym się nie upomniał to bym się nie dowiedział, no nie? Już się wstydzisz walić mi bany w różnych wątkach, bo tylko ty to robisz i trochę głupio zaczyna to wyglądać co? Czyżby jakieś polityczne podłoże niechęci? No miejmy nadzieję, że nie. Obiektywni Ateńczycy tak nie robią.
> 
> Tak pomiędzy nami - spietrałeś się trochę, że się 626 zainteresuje tymi nierejestrowanymi banami?


Masz 2 tygodnie ode mnie na całość za prowokacje.


----------



## Kemo

Ronald W. Reagan said:


> Gdybym się nie upomniał to bym się nie dowiedział, no nie? Już się wstydzisz walić mi bany w różnych wątkach, bo tylko ty to robisz i trochę głupio zaczyna to wyglądać co? Czyżby jakieś polityczne podłoże niechęci? No miejmy nadzieję, że nie. Obiektywni Ateńczycy tak nie robią.
> 
> Tak pomiędzy nami - spietrałeś się trochę, że się 626 zainteresuje tymi nierejestrowanymi banami?


Niestety nie mam czasu teraz wchodzić w dyskusję, gdyż spieszę się na Nowogrodzką po wytyczne kogo po cichu banować w wątku militarnym.


----------



## forwiser

Widać, że kolekcjoner. Niekoniecznie militarny.


----------



## redoxygene

Ja bym poprosił o przyjrzenie się działalności kolegi, zwłaszcza w kieleckim hydeparku. To co się tam dzieje, jest chyba w żadnym innym miejscu tego forum niespotykane, a jeden z użytkowników wiedzie prym w nadawaniu wyjątkowego poziomu. Tu wyraz poglądów i sposobu pisania w najlepszych cytatach, to nie jest irionia czy żarty:



F23 said:


> Wiem, że prawda szokuje, ale spójrzcie prawdzie w oczy - ja siedzę w 22, czy innej temperaturze, słucham dobrej muyzyki z dobrego audio, a Wy co? upoceni na rowerze, ew jak sardynki w brudkomie, na siedzeniu (o ile jest miejsce), gdzie żul szczał albo robił gorsze rzeczy. BTW musisz wołać swoich akolitów, by dołączyli do dyskusji?


Tu próbka już z samego hydeparku:



F23 said:


> Spokojnie, trendy sie zmieniaja. Kiedys przebudzimy sie ze snu wariaa, na razie kolejne zwyciestwo dla obozu antyrozwoju (...) Aha, wole stac w korku, niz jechac na rowerze, czy brudkomem jak zwierze.


Przecież tu w ogóle nie ma pola na jakąkolwiek dyskusję i argumenty. Najbardziej śmieszy, kiedy kolega na *potwierdzenie* swoich tez opowiada przez kupę czasu "jak to świetnie wygląda w Niemczech, parkingi podziemne wszędzie, w ogóle luz z parkowaniem, można jeździc pow. 50 km/h, pasy szerokie". Kwestie bezpieczeństwa ruchu, parkowania, wyglądu ulic itd zza granicy wschodniej, zyskują taką oto ocenę:



F23 said:


> Mińsk może nie powinien być wzorem, ale kilka rzeczy warto zaadaptować, patrzenie ślepo na zachód też nie jest za zdrowe


Tu np. o jeździe na rowerze:



F23 said:


> Zapomniales tez wspomniec o fetorze, ktory roztaczasz po takiej przejazdzce, ciekawe, czy to tez mozna opodatkowac, jako szkodliwe oddzialywanie na spoleczenstwo.


No naprawdę wydaje mi się, że to poziom wykopowy i nie powinno cos takiego mieć miejsca na, co by ni emówić, naprawdę cywilizowanym forum.


----------



## mitch_ducanon

br2048 said:


> Jak widać mentalność typu - "Cygan ukradł, kowala powiesić"


Odwrotnie: to Cygana sie wiesza


----------



## G_s_G

F23 - zasłużony urlop na tydzień za fiksacje polityczne.


----------



## demoos

Tylko tydzien za takie idiotyzmy?


----------



## johny.f

Koledze się trochę nie spodobało, że ktoś śmiał skrytykować motorniczych i się mu ulało...



piotrek94 said:


> Całe szczęście że mamy takich (pseudo)ekspertów jak Ty  Niewątpliwie jak jakieś auto zajedzie tramwajowi drogę to ten specjalnie dla Ciebie wyjedzie z torów, ominie go i wróci na tory xD Czasami się zastanawiam czy niektórzy udają kretynów czy nimi są





piotrek94 said:


> To nie wina motorniczego że kogoś nie stać na samochód a oczekuje podobnej obsługi.





piotrek94 said:


> No ja się szczególnie nie przejmuję workami ziemniaków, bo niby czym ? Mnie obchodzi bym nie miał uzasadnionej skargi na koncie i mieć dłuższą przerwę na pętli. Nikt normalny nie przekłada wygody jakiejś bandy obcych ludzi ponad siebie, litości xD





piotrek94 said:


> Nie powinieneś czasem iść na jakiś protest popierający zabijanie dzieci ? Odpowiedziałbym, ale nie rozmawiam z ludźmi otwarcie popierającymi zabijanie. Nawet najgorszy psychopata czy z Katowic czy ćpun z Warszawy będzie lepszy od ciebie.


----------



## chauffeur

yascoos said:


> Od dłuższego czasu czytam w różnych wątkach te twoje głupkowate, podszyte tanią polityką komentarzyki,


Proszę o reakcję.


----------



## yascoos

Oho, widać koledzy ruszyli w obronie. Nie spodobało się to co wyrywkowo cytujesz i to tylko pretekst czy może to, co napisałem dalej, tylko na to nie ma paragrafu? Autentycznie, to przybieganie niektórych na skargę, bo usłyszą kilka cierpkich ale prawdziwych słów albo jakieś niewygodne pytanie, nie da się inaczej określić jako żałosne.


----------



## Razparuk

Demokracja jest wtedy kiedy MY wygrywamy!
Howgh!


----------



## marcin954

yascoos said:


> Oho, widać koledzy ruszyli w obronie. Nie spodobało się to co wyrywkowo cytujesz i to tylko pretekst czy może to, co napisałem dalej, tylko na to nie ma paragrafu? Autentycznie, to przybieganie niektórych na skargę, bo usłyszą kilka cierpkich ale prawdziwych słów albo jakieś niewygodne pytanie, nie da się inaczej określić jako żałosne.


Przecież sam przylatujesz tu na skargę.

Zapomniałeś?


----------



## G_s_G

Czyszczenie wątku o wrocławskim Solpolu. Po tygodniowym banie dla trollów: Dareko i Luc du Lac. Khomein i zajf po tygodniu bana za pyskówkę poniżej poziomu.


----------



## Exelcior

Proponuję odbanowanie @kolejKielceBusko z banem na wątek, gdzie dostał bana. W zasadzie tylko on ciągnął temat Kolei do Buska.


----------



## ps-man

Exelcior said:


> Proponuję odbanowanie @kolejKielceBusko z banem na wątek, gdzie dostał bana. W zasadzie tylko on ciągnął temat Kolei do Buska.


Sam się odbanuje za 3 dni.


----------



## kryst

Proponuje zrobienie porządku z polityką i prowokacjami propagowaną przez jedna osobę w wątku militarnym.... tą samą co zawsze jakiś tam polityczny Marek nie mający ani jednego merytorycznego posta od kilkunastu lat.. teraz dołączyły kolejne osoby... zaraz będzie ban dla mnie za próby prostowania bzdur.


----------



## Exelcior

okruszek11 said:


> Dziwię się, że jeszcze nikt z zadymiarzy nie wpadł, żeby rzucać w Policję olejem roślinnym. Oni mają hełmy i tarcze, więc butelki są chyba mało skuteczne. Natomiast woreczki z olejem mogłyby dać dobry rezultat. Poprawić można jeszcze mąką.


Czy ten post nie powinien być usunięty? To namawianie do łamania prawa ...


----------



## sko1964

Dzień dobry - to mój pierwszy wpis w tym wątku ale ...
Moim zdaniem forumowiczowi @Wątek Militarny przydałby się czas na przemyślenia - mimo wyraźnego zakazu polityki z tytułu wątku militarnego jest stałym/ czołowym/ od dawna/ dostarczycielem propagandowych haseł, w które jednak tak ślepo i bezkompromisowo wierzy, że wszystkie odmienne opinie gotów jest "demokratycznie" wytępić gorącym żelazem. 
Już za sam wpis pod "profile posts" IMO zasługuje na skierownie ..na odpoczynek, choć na ten wpis można nie trafić - ja dopiero teraz go zauważyłem:



Wątek Militarny said:


> polska to gówno na które sram


Niestety - szereg jego wpisów także na czytanych forach jest równie bezrefleksyjnie obraźliwa i sprowadza się to często do politycznie motywowanej agresji jak poniżej na krótką uwagę, że nie podał jednostek:



Wątek Militarny said:


> To jest pisowski propagandysto PKB per capita wymierzone w dolarach. Czyli jedyna sensowna miara siły nabywczej współczesnej techniki militarnej. Ale tego nie wiesz i nie rozumiesz, bo cała twoja rola w wątku sprowadza się do rżnięcia głupa i sprzedawania pisowskiej propagandy jak trzech kolegów obok. Ale gratuluję wam sukcesu (dobrze opłaconego z Nowogrodzkiej czy Moskwy?) powoli stajecie się większością na forum i wyznaczacie standard. Następną ustawą już oficjalnie przejmiecie fora internetowe?
> (...)


Proszę o reakcję wychowawczą, bo trudno czytać ze spokojem


----------



## jurek5551

Ja mam drugiego "polityka" i to takiego co innych uczyć chce.


kocur75 said:


> Kultura wypowiedzi rodem z opozycji i błyskawic zawitała na to forum. Dołóż jakieś wypierdalaj i będzie komplet.


----------



## kocur75

Jurek, nie lubili Cię w szkole, nie?










nie pozdrawiam


----------



## jurek5551

Mam w głębokim poważaniu czy mnie lubisz i pozdrawiasz czy nie. Po prostu następnym razem jak nie masz nic mądrego do napisania to po prostu nie pisz a do politykowania i wyrażania swoich sympatii i antypatii politycznych znajdź sobie inny wątek. Każdemu się zdarza ale ile można na okrągło?


----------



## Kemo

Do zobaczenia za dwa tygodnie

pozdrawiam


----------



## rince1

m-marks said:


> Uwaga ,na worldmeterze Tanzania zaczęła raportować. Tanzania COVID: 1,367 Cases and 50 Deaths - Worldometer
> Trzeba było wymienić prezydenta.Nie żyją prezydenci Burundi,Wybrzeża Kości Słoniowej, Tanzanii , Haiti i 2 zamachy nieudane na Madagaskarze.Czysta koicydencja czasowa.





m-marks said:


> lekcje z poprzedniej pandemi WHO i Big Pharma odrobiły, i kolejną urządziły w 'amerykańskim stylu' jak zarabiać to miliardy.





m-marks said:


> Rumunia (ok17mln ludzi) wyszczepiona tylko w 27% spadki zakażeń i zgonów. Być może czekają na zarządzenie kolejnej jesiennej fali.


Długo tak jeszcze będzie w wątku covidowym?


----------



## sko1964

Przyznam szczerze, że nie rozumiem Waszej polityki moderacji - ukaraliście banem @kocur75, bo z doskoku zwrócił uwagę na narastające w wątku militarnym chamstwo robiąc -niepotrzebnie- aluzję do polityki (ale tam to absolutnie codzienność) a jednocześnie akceptujecie/ zostawiacie nierozpatrzoną?? sprawę @Wątek Militarny, który ma wyraźne odchylenia - rozrośniętą fantazję zamiast poczucia realności plus zaślepione, czysto sekciarskie poczucie świętej racji, tolerancję na poziomie zero, a polityczne zaangażowanie na poziomie max++ i to wychodzi mu uszami nawet tam gdzie wie, że nie można..
Tolerując takie przejawy i politycznej agresji i aroganckiego braku szacunku dla ludzi i wartości (cyt.: "polska to gówno na które sram") jak przypadek @Wątek Militarny doczekacie się jakiegoś kolejnego mordu motywowanego politycznie bo facet już jest przekonany, że ma misję..
Co Wy robicie ????!


----------



## Lombat

Jak się komuś nie podoba ton dyskusji @Wątek Militarny to można go dodać do ignorowanych.


----------



## sko1964

Jak wszystkich innych kandydatów do odpoczynku - ale chyba nie o to chodzi


----------



## Kemo

sko1964 said:


> Przyznam szczerze, że nie rozumiem Waszej polityki moderacji - ukaraliście banem @kocur75, bo z doskoku zwrócił uwagę na narastające w wątku militarnym chamstwo robiąc -niepotrzebnie- aluzję do polityki (ale tam to absolutnie codzienność) a jednocześnie akceptujecie/ zostawiacie nierozpatrzoną?? sprawę @Wątek Militarny, który ma wyraźne odchylenia - rozrośniętą fantazję zamiast poczucia realności plus zaślepione, czysto sekciarskie poczucie świętej racji, tolerancję na poziomie zero, a polityczne zaangażowanie na poziomie max++ i to wychodzi mu uszami nawet tam gdzie wie, że nie można..
> Tolerując takie przejawy i politycznej agresji i aroganckiego braku szacunku dla ludzi i wartości (cyt.: "polska to gówno na które sram") jak przypadek @Wątek Militarny doczekacie się jakiegoś kolejnego mordu motywowanego politycznie bo facet już jest przekonany, że ma misję..
> Co Wy robicie ????!


Chwilowo nie mam zbyt dużo czasu żeby się temu dokładniej przyjrzeć.
Na szczęście @kocur75 sam się zgłosił do księgi z jakąś głupawą zaczepką wobec innego użytkownika więc nie było się nad czym zastanawiać


----------



## notdot

Kemo said:


> Chwilowo nie mam zbyt dużo czasu żeby się temu dokładniej przyjrzeć.


ale czemu tu się przyglądać, 
"Wątek Militarny" pisze cytuję: "polska to gówno na które sram" i nie dostaje bana?


----------



## Kemo

A pod który punkt regulaminu byś chciał to podpiąć?


----------



## notdot

Kemo said:


> A pod który punkt regulaminu byś chciał to podpiąć?


Regulamin Forum Polskich Wieżowców
1. *Niedopuszczalne są wypowiedzi naruszające obowiązujące prawo* oraz wskazujące na naruszanie prawa przez użytkownika.
Art. 133. - [Znieważenie narodu lub państwa polskiego] - Kodeks karny.
"*Kto publicznie znieważa Naród lub Rzeczpospolitą Polską*, podlega karze pozbawienia wolności do lat 3."

oraz
3. Biorąc udział w dyskusji na forum, należy stosować się do zasad netykiety, czyli przestrzegać zasad poprawnej pisowni, interpunkcji i stylistyki. Nie należy nadmiernie stosować emotikonów, pogrubień, kapitalików, wykrzykników oraz niestandardowych kolorów i rozmiarów czcionki. *Na forum niedopuszczalny jest wulgarny język.*


----------



## Marcin

Co to konkretnie oznacza "obowiazujace prawo" … gdzie i kogo?


----------



## Kemo

Chyba jestem jedyną osobą, która jeszcze jest skłonna moderować wątek militarny... zatem po jego przejrzeniu - bany za całokształt, głównie politykę, ad personam i offtopy:

@quiquek - 5 dni
@Marcin - 7 dni
@br2048 - 7 dni
@Wątek Militarny - 10 dni
@Marek_101 - 20 dni

Oprócz tego jeszcze @yascoos miesiąc za zaczepki ad personam (już straciłem rachubę który to raz) w wątku ukraińskim.

Uprzedzając ewentualne lamenty, przypominam, że w tytule wątku militarnego od dawna jest napisane
*(wątek pod nadzorem: polityka, lobbing, teorie spiskowe, wycieczki osobiste = ban)*

z kolei w wątku ukraińskim jest
*(uwaga - bany za dyskusje ad personam)*

więc jeśli ktoś mimo tych ostrzeżeń nadal tam uprawia radosną twórczość to sam jest sobie winien.


----------



## Stolpermann

Nie można by zrobić wątku równoległego do militariów - "Pole bitwy" gdzie nasi dzielni wojownicy mogli by się naparzać do woli? W końcu poziom hormonów walki i wybieranej tematyki ma jakiś związek?
I chłopcy będą mieli kurz bitewny i w wątku zasadniczym będzie spokój i nie trzeba będzie ciągle banować...


----------



## Mkbewe

^^
I żeby w tle leciała ścieżka dźwiękowa z odgłosami pola bitwy. Serie z karabinów, pojedyncze wystrzały. Od czasu do czasu jakiś większy wybuch.


----------



## Stolpermann

Mkbewe said:


> ^^
> I żeby w tle leciała ścieżka dźwiękowa z odgłosami pola bitwy. Serie z karabinów, pojedyncze wystrzały. Od czasu do czasu jakiś większy wybuch.


A po szczególnie ostrym komentarzu jeszcze rzężenia konających.....


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Moze Sabaton wystarczy? Winged Hussars?


----------



## Marynata

Kemo said:


> Chyba jestem jedyną osobą, która jeszcze jest skłonna moderować wątek militarny... zatem po jego przejrzeniu - bany za całokształt, głównie politykę, ad personam i offtopy:


Nie bardzo rozumiem co to za męka moderować wątek militarny. Jak w każdym pojawiają się ignoranci usiłujący na siłę coś napisać, a jak nie mają o czym to biorą się za politykowanie np. br2048, Marek_101.
Trzy dni temu zgłosiłem dwa razy, poprzez opcję raport, pierwsze posty, które rozpoczęły gównoburzę. Można było zgasić flejmy w zarodku.


----------



## Zyzio

... Wagner... ma fajne kawałki


----------



## notdot

Marcin said:


> Co to konkretnie oznacza "obowiazujace prawo" … gdzie i kogo?


Gdzie? w Kanadzie oczywiście


----------



## notdot

Kemo said:


> Chyba jestem jedyną osobą, która jeszcze jest skłonna moderować wątek militarny


to ja delikatnie, niezaczepnie zapytam, po co na forum wątek który sprawia problemy i to od dawna?


----------



## Razparuk

A kto pisał ze sprawia problemy?


----------



## notdot

Razparuk said:


> A kto pisał ze sprawia problemy?


bardzo wiele osób zgłaszało, a sam moderacja też ma dość skoro pojawiają się posty jak wyżej


----------



## Stolpermann

notdot said:


> bardzo wiele osób zgłaszało, a sam moderacja też ma dość skoro pojawiają się posty jak wyżej


W pewym, dosc powszechnm w Suwerennej rozumieniu to nie są problemy, a tylko najszlachetniejsza manifestacja świętej wolności słowa.....


----------



## Marynata

notdot said:


> to ja delikatnie, niezaczepnie zapytam, po co na forum wątek który sprawia problemy i to od dawna?


To jeden z najbardziej popularnych wątków na tym forum. Mało, to czołówka tej tematyki w polskim internecie. I jak to bywa z popularnymi wątkami przyciąga wszelkiej maści nawiedzonych i ignorantów.
Ja mam pretensję do moderacji, że nie reaguje szybko i radykalnie. Co robią w tym wątku osobnicy, którzy nie napisali jednego merytorycznego postu lub trollują w najlepsze?
Swego czasu moderował wątek admin 625 i był porządek. Dzisiaj trzeba czekać kilka dni na reakcję po opcji "raport".
Nie wylewać dziecka z kąpielą, prosiłbym najbardziej.


----------



## Mkbewe

^^
Może przydał by się bardziej "militarny" moderator, będący w stanie odróżnić merytoryczną, chociaż może i kontrowersyjną opinię od trollingu/propagandy? Jak ktoś nie jest w temacie, zagadnienie go nie interesuje i ma to wszystko czytać i reagować, nie zazdroszczę.


----------



## Marynata

Mkbewe said:


> ^^
> Może przydał by się bardziej "militarny" moderator, będący w stanie odróżnić merytoryczną, chociaż może i kontrowersyjną opinię od trollingu/propagandy? Jak ktoś nie jest w temacie, zagadnienie go nie interesuje i ma to wszystko czytać i reagować, nie zazdroszczę.


Słuszna uwaga. Niegdyś był to Ps-man, fachura w temacie, niestety odpuścił.
Moim zdaniem, należy tę fuchę zaproponować komuś ze stałych bywalców wątku. Osobiście proponuję @mario1967, człek oblatany w militariach, a przede wszystkim zrównoważony w dyskusji. Nie pamiętam aby kogokolwiek uraził.
O ile oczywiście wyraziłby zgodę.


----------



## rince1

A propos vondeq militarny:


s44 said:


> Zastanawiam sie ile jeszcze forumowe cweliki oplacane z naszych pieniedzy czyli z reklam spolek SP beda pisac bzdury


No **** bro.


----------



## sko1964

Również prosiłbym o niezamykanie tego wątku.. 
Oprócz dobrej muzyki  na pewno przydałoby się stosowanie równych praw wobec wszystkich bo odpuszczanie (jak dotąd często) jednej stronie sporu politycznego - bulwersuje i prowokuje drugą stronę Stąd bierze się przynajmniej część niemerytorycznych i bezsensownych sporów. IMO w tym kontekście - niestety - ewentualna propozycja dla @mario1967 nie spełnia podstawowego warunku obiektywnej moderacji.

PS. 
Prosiłbym jeszcze o usunięcie wspomnianego "profile postu" @Wątek Militarny - jeśli nie ze względu na aspekt prawny (chyba w każdym kraju byłoby podobnie) to chociażby ze względu na naprawdę elementarny szacunek dla innych narodów na tym międzynarodowym forum 
Przykro, że ktokolwiek napisał to po polsku ale w jakimkolwiek innymi języku byłoby to obraźliwe; także w odniesieniu do jakiegokolwiek innego narodu. Skoro człowiek to piszący tego nie czuje - proszę o reakcję zapracowaną Moderację


----------



## Marynata

^^
^^
Dobry przykład harcownika do odstrzału.
Zapodałem przez "report". Ciekawe ile czasu zajmie utylizacja tego mądrali.


----------



## Marynata

sko1964 said:


> Również prosiłbym o niezamykanie tego wątku..
> Oprócz dobrej muzyki  na pewno przydałoby się stosowanie równych praw wobec wszystkich bo odpuszczanie (jak dotąd często) jednej stronie sporu politycznego - bulwersuje i prowokuje drugą stronę Stąd bierze się przynajmniej część niemerytorycznych i bezsensownych sporów. IMO w tym kontekście - niestety - ewentualna propozycja dla @mario1967 nie spełnia podstawowego warunku obiektywnej moderacji.
> 
> PS.
> Prosiłbym jeszcze o usunięcie wspomnianego "profile postu" @Wątek Militarny - jeśli nie ze względu na aspekt prawny (chyba w każdym kraju byłoby podobnie) to chociażby ze względu na naprawdę elementarny szacunek dla innych narodów na tym międzynarodowym forum
> Przykro, że ktokolwiek napisał to po polsku ale w jakimkolwiek innymi języku byłoby to obraźliwe; także w odniesieniu do jakiegokolwiek innego narodu. Skoro człowiek to piszący tego nie czuje - proszę o reakcję zapracowaną Moderację


Ubrał się diabeł w ornat i ogonem na mszę dzwoni. 

Taki troll gada jawnie o sporach politycznych w wątku militarnym...


----------



## Kemo

Marynata said:


> Trzy dni temu zgłosiłem dwa razy, poprzez opcję raport, pierwsze posty, które rozpoczęły gównoburzę. Można było zgasić flejmy w zarodku.


Można było, ale akurat byłem na wakacjach 
W sumie dalej jestem więc nie bałagańcie tam za dużo bo nie będzie miał kto sprzątać 

PS
@s44 - 15 dni bana za wątek militarny


----------



## sko1964

Marynata said:


> Ubrał się diabeł w ornat i ogonem na mszę dzwoni.
> 
> Taki troll gada jawnie o sporach politycznych w wątku militarnym...


To o mnie ??? Bardzo ale to bardzo zabawne - bo od początku staram się bardzo unikać pustej polityki i ewentualnie - czasem/bardzo rzadko - nawiązywać gdy jestem wprost zaczepiony a i tak mimo to bardzo często ignorując zaczepki. Oczywiście jak każdy mam poglądy ale wydaje mi się, że raczej wyróżniam się powściągliwością Nie mówiąc już o tym, że wiele miesięcy temu postanowiłem się wycofać i prawie nic nie piszę a jedynie czytam
Cóż - widać na płaszczyźnie polityki wszyscy jesteśmy bardziej wrażliwi na inne poglądy i skłonni przypisywać takim osobom nadużycia a całkowicie gruboskórni na poglądy podobne własnym 
I trudno tu o obiektywizm
EOT


----------



## zajf

ps-man said:


> Wypierdalasz.


Serio?


----------



## ps-man

zajf said:


> Serio?


Serio. Czyn ciągły, dorobek przynajmniej miesięczny. Piewcy podobnej narracji niech się pilnują.


----------



## pitq

ps-man said:


> Serio. Czyn ciągły, dorobek przynajmniej miesięczny. Piewcy podobnej narracji niech się pilnują.


A jakiej narracji konkretnie trzeba unikać, żeby nie kazano wypierdalać z forum?


----------



## zajf

ps-man said:


> Serio. Czyn ciągły, dorobek przynajmniej miesięczny. Piewcy podobnej narracji niech się pilnują.


Pytałem o Twoją chamską i łamiącą regulamin forum odzywkę, a nie o powód bana. Ale widać nawet tego nie skumałeś.

@625 czy moderatorzy mogą się tak odzywać do użytkowników?


----------



## ps-man

zajf said:


> @625 czy moderatorzy mogą się tak odzywać do użytkowników?


Byłych użytkowników.


----------



## pitq

ps-man said:


> Byłych użytkowników.


Kompleks Boga


----------



## zajf

ps-man said:


> Byłych użytkowników.


Może powinienem wyedytować pytanie i zapytać czy (byli?) moderatorzy mogą się tak odzywać do byłych użytkowników.


----------



## newsted

To i tak dość spokojna i wyważona wypowiedź w stosunku do mądrości corrium.


----------



## zajf

newsted said:


> To i tak dość spokojna i wyważona wypowiedź w stosunku do mądrości corrium.


No nie wiem, pozostawiam do oceny adminowi.
Moje zdanie jest takie, że jeśli (byli?) moderatorzy czyli osoby, które stoją na straży regulaminu forum mogą go jawnie i bezkarnie łamać, to skręcamy w dziwnym kierunku. A jeśli ktoś nie potrafi napisać merytorycznie jednego, krótkiego zdania, lub nawet równoważnika zdania uzasadniającego bana bez przekleństw, to wyraźny znak, że nie nadaje się do moderacji.


----------



## pitq

Mało się odzywam na forum, głównie czytam. Przez 17 lat odkąd tu jestem, czegoś takiego nie widziałem.


----------



## Sasza

To w niewielu wątkach byłeś. W drogowych w swoich czasie kurwy leciały tak gęsto jak propaganda w Wiadomościach.


----------



## demoos

Dejcie mu kare, 24h bez moderowania. Wszyscy zadowoleni

Tzn to i tak o 23h i 59m za duzo, ale trudno, kara powinna byc


----------



## JGambolputty

Dać mu za karę na miesiąc do moderowania dział łódzki i łódzkie watki komunikacyjne 🙃


----------



## newsted

Albo jeden dzień wątek militarny


----------



## Marynata

newsted said:


> Albo jeden dzień wątek militarny


Moderował kilka lat i był wzorcowy spokój.


----------



## Marynata

Dajcie już spokój.
Mowa była o złośliwym przekręcaniu nicka.


----------



## abeyro

Zdrobnienia juz sie chyba kwalifikuja, czyli zdrobnieania od beton, maluch, okruch i inne tam - wystrzegac sie usilnie🙂


----------



## dkzg

bartek76 said:


> A jak można znaleźć ten numer?


Link do Twojego profilu wygląda tak bartek76 nie chce mi sie grzebać, ale stawiam, że 1036850 to Twój numer


----------



## Lombat

bartek76 said:


> A jak można znaleźć ten numer?











112484 w omawianym przypadku


----------



## Pajda

Oznaczanie Betona to koszmar, zabawa dla elyty chyba.


----------



## rba555

Ukrywa się, znaczy że winny


----------



## bartek76

Fajne to ale ja tych numerów nie widzę


----------



## MichalJ

Jakich numerów?


----------



## newsted

Ja mam pytanie do moderacji i administracji, czy obrażanie użytkowników przez wiadomości prywatne jest dozwolone? Bo dzisiaj dostałem trochę bluzgów od jednego użytkownika:


http://imgur.com/Hg5IzGg




http://imgur.com/geZxr1H

co google translatem tłumaczy jako:


http://imgur.com/RfW3smt


----------



## demoos

A na co to odpowiedz? Tak sam z siebie napisal o nic?


----------



## newsted

demoos said:


> A na co to odpowiedz? Tak sam z siebie napisal o nic?


Na pierwsze odpisałem XD, a pierwsza wiadomość to nie wiem za co. Pewnie za reakcję haha na posty w wątku samochodowym.


----------



## ixs

A mogl pozwac. 😁


----------



## MajKeR_

demoos said:


> A na co to odpowiedz? Tak sam z siebie napisal o nic?


Na to, że poprosił żeby mu przetłumaczyć na arabski.


----------



## Wilku88

newsted said:


> Ja mam pytanie do moderacji i administracji, czy obrażanie użytkowników przez wiadomości prywatne jest dozwolone? Bo dzisiaj dostałem trochę bluzgów od jednego użytkownika:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Hg5IzGg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/geZxr1H
> 
> co google translatem tłumaczy jako:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/RfW3smt


Skoro już tak lecisz ze skargą na innych, to jestem ciekaw, czy można sobie ot tak ujawniać na forum wizerunek innych użytkowników? A jeśli nie, to czy @19Dako20 wyraził na to zgodę?
Bo ujawnianie imienia i nazwiska było tu w przeszłości karane.


----------



## newsted

Sam ujawnił w wątku "Nasze zdjęcia". Poza tym jak ja coś do kogoś mam to piszę to na forum publicznym, a nie bluzgam przez wiadomości prywatne.


----------



## Wilku88

No to jesteś kryty.


----------



## 19Dako20

mnie ten cały newsted śmieszy, to jakiś mega zakompleksiony człowiek, więc puściłem jego zalotne gesty między lewym a prawym uchem tuż powyżej mojej blond bródki ;-) może jednak należy mu się odpoczynek, niech się przewietrzy póki ładna pogoda za oknem. Z tego co widzę, to zaczepia już kilka osób w mało sympatyczny sposób, może inni są mniej odporni?

zresztą niech mod zerknie na jego wczorajsze ulewanie wobec mnie  wątek Białoruski


----------



## notdot

newsted said:


> Ojojoj, napisz po prostu ty pedale i sobie ulżyj


czyli kto tu kogo obraża? i czy jest to dozwolone?


----------



## newsted

notdot said:


> czyli kto tu kogo obraża? i czy jest to dozwolone?


W tym przypadku ja siebie


----------



## Razparuk

Chcesz medal czy bana bo trudno sie połapać w jakim nastroju piszesz


----------



## notdot

newsted said:


> W tym przypadku ja siebie


patrząc na kilka postów tam wymienionych między tobą i innymi osobami to faktycznie masz ochotę na bana


----------



## HarryMiller

Kontynuacja szurii w wątku covidowym.








Skyscraper City Forum







www.skyscrapercity.com












Skyscraper City Forum







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Rafadan

Czy można liczyć na bany dla białoruskich trolli wspierających wojnę hybrydową przeciw państwom UE?


----------



## notdot

Rafadan said:


> Czy można liczyć na bany dla białoruskich trolli wspierających wojnę hybrydową przeciw państwom UE?


zgodnie z tytułem wątku podaj linki swoich zgłoszeń


----------



## tm101

Nie ma to jak miła dyskusja z osobą o jaskrawych antyrosyjskich poglądach  


Hipolit said:


> Po piąte. Spier...











SkyscraperCity







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Hipolit

tm101 said:


> Nie ma to jak miła dyskusja z osobą o jaskrawych antyrosyjskich poglądach
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SkyscraperCity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com


"Kolega" delikatny jak duchi "Wiecziernaja Maskwa"


----------



## tm101

Chciałbym po prostu obiektywnie dyskutować. A nie na zasadzie, że wszystko co robi Rosja jest złe z definicji, za to Ukraina jest kochana i musimy jej pomagać.


----------



## 625

tm101 said:


> Chciałbym po prostu obiektywnie dyskutować. A nie na zasadzie, że wszystko co robi Rosja jest złe z definicji, za to Ukraina jest kochana i musimy jej pomagać.


Za taki trolling w wątku o Rosji, porównujący Ukrainę do faszystowskich Niemiec i obrażający po rusku Polskę, masz tydzień briga:



tm101 said:


> Niemcy potrafili jasno przyznać się do zbrodni wojennych. Ukraińcy nie tylko tego nie zrobili, ale jeszcze gloryfikują zbrodniarzy budując na tym swoją tożsamość i dumę narodową. Dlaczego nie chcecie tego widzieć? Po co Polsce taka Ukraina? Ona tak samo nienawidzi Polski jak i Rosji!





tm101 said:


> u kogo? może u pszeków? albo u banderowców? Zachowajmy elementarny szacunek do siebie!


----------



## Marynata

@625 przeoczyłeś ten bezczelny wpis.
Za to powinien odpocząć miesiąc.



tm101 said:


> Tak kochacie biedną Ukrainę, a przymykacie oko na obecnie panującą tam narrację i idące za nią niewyjaśnione kwestie historyczne? *Wiem, że użytkownicy SSC generalnie polskimi patriotami nie są,* ale że aż do tego stopnia tego nie widzieć?


----------



## JANEK KOS

625 said:


> Za taki trolling w wątku o Rosji, porównujący Ukrainę do faszystowskich Niemiec i obrażający po rusku Polskę, masz tydzień briga:


Chyba trochę za ostro jednak.


----------



## Sasza

JANEK KOS said:


> Chyba trochę za ostro jednak.


No nie wiem. Facet jest antyszczepem, fanem Rosji, kryptofanem rządzących, trollem. Takie trochę zbyt podejrzane combo jak na rzeczywistego użytkownika.


----------



## 625

Kwestia rosyjska zamknięta, wracajcie do pisania w wątkach.


----------



## F23

Koledze @625 oraz @redoxygene polecam wrócić do książki "czytanie ze zrozumieniem". Nigdzie nie chwaliłem się łamaniem prawa, jedyne co to stwierdziłem, że po miejskich uliczkach w niemieckich miastach można by bezpiecznie rozwijać wyższe prędkości, ale jak widać czytanie ze zrozumieniem nie jest mocną stroną.


Proszę też moderatora o cytaty gdzie "obrażam innych użytkowników" - jestem naprawdę rozczarowany poziomem moderacji, jak i użytkowników na tym forum - bynajmniej nie chodzi o to, że się nie zgadzamy, wszak dyskusja jest ważnym elementem życia społecznego - problem w tym, że pewne ruchy są chronione, inne natomiast - bez żadnej przyczyn, a także wbrew wolności słowa - piętnowane. Swoje bany uznaję za niezasadne i czuję się pokrzywdzony przez moderację, a także przez pewnego użytkownika forum.


----------



## Marynata

Prośba do moderacji.
Możecie odbanować usera @zavi77?

Rosyjski moderator wlepił mu czasowego bana za chamstwo(?).
Fanem zaviego nie jestem, jednak w rosyjskim wątku o Polsce niczego specjalnie nagannego nie czynił. Może rosyjskich "imperialistów mirotworców" zdenerwował zamieszczony, przez zavi77, film z parady bojców Stalina i ich sojuszników od Ribbentropa, w Brześciu w 1939 roku?


----------



## abeyro

Nie mozemy pozwolic by rosyjscy moderatorzy banowali na cale forum.

Jest opcja banowania tylko na konkretne podforum, dlaczego z niej nie skorzystac? 
Mod ros nie umie zastosowac bana wybiorczego na podforum rosyjskie, czy moze umie…ale złosliwie tego nie stosuje?
Oto jest pytanie… 

Jesli jest jakakolwiek komunikacja miedzy modami poszczegolnych wersji jezykowych… nalezy przypomniec modom rosyjskim, ze moga sobie banowac uzycie ich forum, ale wara im im od blokady uzycia pozostalych nierosyjskich czesci.

Lub uderzyc do kanadyjskich wlascicieli w tej sprawie…

Moje 3 grosze, mysle, ze wywazone, bo tez fanem zavi nie jestem


----------



## Razparuk

Ja zrobiłem unfollow tego pierdolnika rosyjskiego bo pominąwszy krzesła to jest tam zwykły zjazd putinokiów.
Szkoda czasu i nerwów.
Każdemu zalecam.


----------



## Marynata

Razparuk said:


> Ja zrobiłem unfollow tego pierdolnika rosyjskiego bo pominąwszy krzesła to jest tam zwykły zjazd putinokiów.


Gdzie nie wleziesz tam robisz oborę, niewiele różnisz się od tamtych geniuszy.
Nie chciałem w rosyjskim wątku pisać, że jesteś zwykłym trollem. 
Trollem i chamem.
Chamem kończącym dyskusję z Rosjaninem zwrotem "_nie zesraj się_" (po polsku).


----------



## Razparuk

Dokłądnie tak przytocz co wypisywał w wątku 

Zasadniczo wielkoimperialne wrzutki i napinanie o banowaniu przeków. Tak to tam wygląda, szkoda na to czasu bo to jakiś obłed i inny stan świadomosci


----------



## gacol

Uwolnić zaviego!


----------



## F23

XD troche innego spojrzenia na geopolityke i "placzu, placzu" bo" Rosjanie mnie bijo" xD.

Mysle, ze rosyjscy koledzy wzoruja sie na polskiej moderacji, czyli "vsio wpiariadkie" xD.


----------



## Razparuk

Tam nie ma nic o "geopolityce".
To masowa hipnoza audycjami RT.
Szkoda czasu ,nerwów,zachodu. wątek był zrobiony po to aby sobie plemię ujgursko-fińskie ponabijało postów jadąc po "pszekach".

A poza tym jest sobota,bawmy się


----------



## F23

Razparuk said:


> Tam nie ma nic o "geopolityce".
> To masowa hipnoza audycjami RT.
> Szkoda czasu ,nerwów,zachodu. wątek był zrobiony po to aby sobie plemię ujgursko-fińskie ponabijało postów jadąc po "pszekach".
> 
> A poza tym jest sobota,bawmy się


A ja siebawie bardzo dobrze, dzis Pomorze .

Swoja droga, jestem ciekaw jestem,czy mode ktory mnie zbanowal zacytuje moje wypowiedzi, gdzie "obrazam innych uzytkownikow".


----------



## ixs

Razparuk said:


> Ja zrobiłem unfollow tego pierdolnika rosyjskiego bo pominąwszy krzesła to jest tam zwykły zjazd putinokiów.
> Szkoda czasu i nerwów.
> Każdemu zalecam.


: nuts :

Jakim cudem nie podoba ci sie wsrod "ruskich-Putinow"?... toc ty ich najwierniejszym odbiciem, co kazdy Twoj post udowadnia. Nie wiem, to cos jak u kiboli, ktorzy po obu stronach jak dwie krople wody, ale tluka sie bo jeden urodzil sie w tej, a drugi tamtej dzielnicy?


----------



## Razparuk

No ale konkretniej plz. 
W wątku linków do czegoś konkretnego czy materiałów merytorycznych nie było praktycznie wcale /przynajmniej ze strony Olgino/. To takie PHP w wersji "my bracia słowianie".
Poziom dyskusji taki jakby do polskiego odpowiednika tego wątku wszedł Rosjanin i dostał na dzień dobry:
"czego chcesz kacapie?"
Szkoda czasu i nerwów.


----------



## F23

Razparuk said:


> No ale konkretniej plz.
> W wątku linków do czegoś konkretnego czy materiałów merytorycznych nie było praktycznie wcale /przynajmniej ze strony Olgino/. To takie PHP w wersji "my bracia słowianie".
> Poziom dyskusji taki jakby do polskiego odpowiednika tego wątku wszedł Rosjanin i dostał na dzień dobry:
> "czego chcesz kacapie?"
> Szkoda czasu i nerwów.


Nie trzeba byc Rosjaninem, wystarczy np stwierdzenie, ze po jezdzie na rowerze czlowiek zlepachnie, co skutkuje banem (sprawdzone). Oczywiscie krytykowanie obecnych ruchow i trendow to tez ban/stapanie po linie.


----------



## ixs

Razparuk said:


> No ale konkretniej plz.
> W wątku linków do czegoś konkretnego czy materiałów merytorycznych nie było praktycznie wcale /przynajmniej ze strony Olgino/. To takie PHP w wersji "my bracia słowianie".
> Poziom dyskusji taki jakby do polskiego odpowiednika tego wątku wszedł Rosjanin i dostał na dzień dobry:
> "czego chcesz kacapie?"
> Szkoda czasu i nerwów.


Ja bym jednak byl za tym, abys tam przekierowal swoja energie. Zreszta, z tego co wiem, to w tego typu srodowiskach organizuje sie wlasnie ustawki, zeby spuscic cisnienie i bez epatowania tym wsrod postronnych dac wyraz swojemu przywiazaniu do druzyny/panstwa z ktorym sie utozsamia.


----------



## Razparuk

W jakich środowiskach? Bo nie kojarzę


----------



## 19Dako20

ixs said:


> Ja bym jednak byl za tym, abys tam przekierowal swoja energie. Zreszta, z tego co wiem, to w tego typu srodowiskach organizuje sie wlasnie ustawki, zeby spuscic cisnienie i bez epatowania tym wsrod postronnych dac wyraz swojemu przywiazaniu do druzyny/panstwa z ktorym sie utozsamia.


o jakim ciśnieniu piszesz?
🤨


----------



## Kemo

@newsted
@19Dako20

po 2 tygodnie bana za pyskówkę w PHP


----------



## live_evil

To jak to w końcu jest? Naczalstwo mi napisało, że hyde park to hyde park i można pisać co się chce i jak komuś nie odpowiada, to niech nie czyta.


----------



## Kemo

Generalnie jest spora swoboda jeśli chodzi o pisanie na tematy polityczne. Pyskówka osobista (rodem z przedszkola) nie jest tematem politycznym.


----------



## Mkbewe

live_evil said:


> To jak to w końcu jest? Naczalstwo mi napisało, że hyde park to hyde park i można pisać co się chce i jak komuś nie odpowiada, to niech nie czyta.


Tam już szło w kwestie personalne i wyzwiska. Szkoda, że tyle urlopu, ale nie jest to za kłótnie czysto polityczne.


----------



## Razparuk

Było to jednak fajnie pocieszne ^^


----------



## abeyro

W jakim PHP to bylo?


----------



## ixs

Kemo said:


> @newsted
> @19Dako20
> 
> po 2 tygodnie bana za pyskówkę w PHP


To chyba nie jest potrzebne... ale jak juz, gdzie to niby bylo symetryczne? Dako jako glowny troll i prowodyr powinien dostac relatywnie z 5x wiecej, tym bardziej biorac pod uwage ogolny dorobek.


----------



## egregious

abeyro said:


> W jakim PHP to bylo?


Do klubu można dołączyć z zaproszeniem.


----------



## abeyro

egregious said:


> Do klubu można dołączyć z zaproszeniem.


Co ty pie... 
Wstep zalezy od ilosci postow, chyba, ze czegos nie wiem.


----------



## Razparuk

Robią Cię...^^


----------



## egregious

abeyro said:


> Co ty pie...


To był żart.


----------



## abeyro

Razparuk said:


> Robią Cię...^^





egregious said:


> To był żart.


Zarty i "robienie" - na bok 
Po _banie_ posty zostaly wykasowane, wiec ktory PHP to byl?
Nie wiesz?


----------



## Razparuk

No w wątku "Popieramy Vateusza..".
Teraz ten ChoG robi za stare,dobre PHP


----------



## abeyro

ixs said:


> To chyba nie jest potrzebne... ale jak juz, gdzie to niby bylo symetryczne? Dako jako glowny troll i prowodyr powinien dostac relatywnie z 5x wiecej, tym bardziej biorac pod uwage ogolny dorobek.


Dako trollem? 
Biorąc pod uwagę twój _ogólny dorobek _to Ty jestes... _- _co by tu napisac, zeby nie przyp... za bardzo? 
O, może tak - ... wzorcem zakłamanej, bezmyslnej stronniczości.


----------



## forwiser

Bez jakiejkolwiek prowokacji wyjazd:


abeyro said:


> Jak @forwisera lub @geogregor kiedys moze zbanują, to rozumiem ze bedzie im przyjemniej, gdy nikt nie zapyta co sie z nimi stalo i dlaczego?
> Przeciez widac ze nie ma, ale fajnie i falszywie jest udawac, ze sie nie widzi…
> Nienawisc i wlasny pępek az sie wylewa.


Na zwrócenie uwagi, że już rano ktoś wyjaśnił powód braku 19dako20


abeyro said:


> Piłes, nie pisz.


Odpowiedź na zwrócenie uwagi, że mapy Mercatora mają zniekształcenie powierzchniowe:


abeyro said:


> Puk, puk w czólko! *PIles*, nie pisz.
> A jak juz wypiles, to wceluj paluszkiem w klawisze i kliknij do autorow aplikacji o Twych przemysleniach o panu Merkatorze.


I dalsza pyskówka o pijaństwie.


abeyro said:


> Z piaskownicy trzeba wyjsc, foe-wiser.


Od jakichś dwóch tygodni @abeyro wchodzi do wątku o Wielkiej Brytani, ciągle zarzuca komuś, że pije, kanadyjczycy usuwają jego posty jeden po drugim, bo nikt nie raportował ich tutaj, ale fajnie by było gdyby jednak, ktoś mu przypomniał, że pisanie nie na temat, nie przekręcanie celowe nicków i zarzucanie komuś pijaństwa to nie są atrybuty pożądane na forum. Proszę o "nagrodę", bo generuje niepotrzebne posty poboczne i irytację ogólną.

Edyta: Widać, że jakiś mod już kilka postów usunął. Jednak myślę, że nagroda jest dalej należna. Tak dla przypomnienia.


----------



## ps-man

abeyro said:


> Dako trollem?


Fakt, przy tobie jawi się jako wzorowy user.



forwiser said:


> Bez jakiejkolwiek prowokacji wyjazd:
> 
> 
> Na zwrócenie uwagi, że już rano ktoś wyjaśnił powód braku 19dako20
> 
> 
> Odpowiedź na zwrócenie uwagi, że mapy Mercatora mają zniekształcenie powierzchniowe:
> 
> 
> I dalsza pyskówka o pijaństwie.
> 
> 
> Od jakichś dwóch tygodni @abeyro wchodzi do wątku o Wielkiej Brytani, ciągle zarzuca komuś, że pije, kanadyjczycy usuwają jego posty jeden po drugim, bo nikt nie raportował ich tutaj, ale fajnie by było gdyby jednak, ktoś mu przypomniał, że pisanie nie na temat, nie przekręcanie celowe nicków i zarzucanie komuś pijaństwa to nie są atrybuty pożądane na forum. Proszę o "nagrodę", bo generuje niepotrzebne posty poboczne i irytację ogólną.
> 
> Edyta: Widać, że jakiś mod już kilka postów usunął. Jednak myślę, że nagroda jest dalej należna. Tak dla przypomnienia.


Prowokacje, zarzuty o picie, przekręcanie nicka. 

Poza tym on wszędzie, gdzie się zjawia, robi chlew, OT:



abeyro said:


> smarjusza smolarskiego smarnął brak grawitacji 😂





abeyro said:


> Tu mam taki mały off-top: pojawia sie znak 🤣. Mam z nim trudnosci interpretacyjne. Niby Kanadyjczyczy opisali go jako *Haha, *ale z kolei ta morda szydercza sugeruje *negat.*
> Czym ten znak jest w waszym rozumieniu, rozbawieniem pozytywnym z treści posta czy szyderczą niezgodą na tą treść?





abeyro said:


> Ja pier... takie masz moze:? 🤨
> View attachment 2034618
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nie wiem skad pojawia sie _cyfra _10. Jakas sonda tu była, a ja spałem (jestem SSC od 2014)?😃
> Mogłbym ja podbić lub obniżyc, zależy jakie mialbym w danym momencie zamiłowanie do dzielenia się info z nieznanymi ludzmi🙂
> 
> A jezeli chodzi o podawanie reki, to, owszem podam, zamaszyscie i szczerze, ale gdy ją zobaczę taką:
> View attachment 2034649
> 
> to wywołuje ona u mnie lekki brak zaufania do prawd głoszonych przez głowę, która steruje tą ręką.
> Pewnie staroświecki _jezdem🙂_
> 
> 
> Podobnie, gdy widzę tego typu dziewczyny:
> View attachment 2034674
> 
> to mam ochotę się odsunąć na około trzy muje w bok.
> Again, pewnie staroświecki _jezdem🙂_


Z tego wychodzi mi ban. 

Do końca roku.


----------



## rince1

^^ Uff, chwila oddechu


----------



## forwiser

Nawet pomino braków na półkach i powszechnych problemach gospodarczych, te Święta mają szansę być całkiem spokojne.


----------



## lenin

Bartek'86 said:


> Eh, chwila spokoju była, ale niestety naszemu forumowemu ochlajmordzie ban się skończył.
> 
> Idź se zapuść znowu madmuazel, tak będzie najlepiej.


Post dotyczy mojej osoby, proszę jedynie o jakieś poinformowanie , że to nie w porządku, obrażanie mojej osoby. Nie oczekuje bana , ani briga. Chciałbym by mnie tak nie obrażano.

"Idź se zapuść znowu madmuazel, tak będzie najlepiej."




????Kolega chyba nie lubi Łodzi.....

Druga część dotycząca mojej osoby:



Bartek'86 said:


> @Kekeszki , daj spokój, nie przetłumaczysz mózgowi przeżartemu wódą.
> 
> @live_evil , dzięki za konsekwencję i zaangażowanie, nie ustawaj w działaniach! 😉


----------



## 625

@anubis1234 - miesiąc za rasizm
@untasz_napirisza - tydzień za wzywanie do mordów
@jarzabek1 - miesiąc za antyszczepionkowość


----------



## dirtyfinger

625 said:


> @anubis1234 - miesiąc za rasizm
> @untasz_napirisza - tydzień za wzywanie do mordów
> @jarzabek1 - miesiąc za antyszczepionkowość





Razparuk said:


> Akurat w śpiewaniu to się zasadniczo bardzo dobrze spisali
> 
> Jeden warunek: niech chociaż podejmie pracę.
> 
> O to się nie martw, kolesie z brodami w Paryżu poskutkowali lepiej niż 100 pozwów.


A co z tym postem i wynurzeniami Razparuka na temat struktury zatrudnienia BAME w UK?


----------



## Marynata

Coraz częściej w postach Rozparuka pojawia się określenie "Żymianie", czyli określenie powstałe w celu ominięcia internetowej cenzury przez rodzimych brunatnych.
Wyjątkowo popularne w syfie narodowo-prawicowych(?) portali, jakby nie można było stosować nazw Iraelczycy lub właśnie Żydzi.
Mnie wciąganie bezkarnie takiego gówna, na nasze forum, razi.
Do oceny przez moderację.


----------



## Razparuk

Mogą być "okupanci terenów Palestyny"?

Będzie ci pasowało?^^
pomijam że złośliwie przekręcasz nick. To nieładnie kolego

no prosze jeszcze imputowanie nazizmu. Same kwiatki...


----------



## Marynata

Oddal się szybciutko, szybciutko na swoje brunatne strony.

PS Nigdy nie przekręcam nicków, łżesz jak pies.


----------



## 625

Razparuk i notdot po miesiąc:



notdot said:


> Nie mam pejsbuka. A przegrzewanie zauważyłem jakoś ostatnio. Nawet jak korzystam z map gugla to tel się robi goracy po pół minuty.





Razparuk said:


> Akurat w śpiewaniu to się zasadniczo bardzo dobrze spisali
> 
> Jeden warunek: niech chociaż podejmie pracę.
> 
> O to się nie martw, kolesie z brodami w Paryżu poskutkowali lepiej niż 100 pozwów.


----------



## Ronald W. Reagan

O, trzech brunatnych zbanowanych jednego dnia! Czyżby była jeszcze dla forum nadzieja?


----------



## Tomeyk

@notdot w żadnym wypadku brunatny nie jest. Skąd ten pomysł?


----------



## egregious

625 said:


> notdot miesiąc:


Za spolszczenie nazw własnych "Facebook" i "Google" ?


----------



## michael_siberia

egregious said:


> Za spolszczenie nazw własnych "Facebook" i "Google" ?


Raczej za "pejsbuk" - jawnie antysemickie określenie złośliwie odnoszące się do wyznania twórcy Facebooka.


----------



## Marynata

625 said:


> @anubis1234 - miesiąc za rasizm
> @untasz_napirisza - tydzień za wzywanie do mordów
> @jarzabek1 - miesiąc za antyszczepionkowość


Untasz_napirisza dostał tydzień za ten fragment?



untasz_napirisza said:


> Sekunda, może ja coś przegapiłem ale jeśli dobrze pamietam to państwo islamskie zostało rozwalone w przeważającej części przez siły jak najbardziej lokalne - Kurdów, Jordanie, odbudowane wojsko irackie, bojówki szyickie wspierane przez Iran plus całą masę różnych małych ugrupowań zbrojnych. I zachód się do tego dołożył bo Państwo Islamskie robiło zamachy w Europie i rekrutowało europejskich pojebów (gdzie *dla mnie to państwa europejskie powinny mieć ciche porozumienie z Kurdami albo Irakiem, że każdy bojownik złapany z europejskim paszportem jest rozstrzeliwany na miejscu).*


----------



## Kemo

Za ten


> ISIS też będziemy bronić mówiąc, że to zmuszane przez rasistowskich libków do życia według zachodnich norm pogardzane podludzie czy zgodzimy się, że te śmieci należało wytłuc co do jednego, najlepiej razem z ich sukami?


----------



## mitch_ducanon

bo przeciez na wojnie sie nie zabija, kto to widzial xD

z ISIS wystarczylo usiasc i porozmawiac. Wytlumaczyc, ze ludobojstwo i czystki etniczne sa nie w porzadku


----------



## Gamle abe

Rafadan said:


> Tak się kończy pobłażanie białoruskim trollom. Wspierają hybrydowy atak na państwa UE, kłamliwą propagandą atakują europejskie służby (czasem trudno się połapać czy to Wyborcza spisuje z białoruskich gadzinówek, czy białoruskie gadzinówki z Wyborczej), a w okolicach 17 września już otwarcie lecą kremlowską propagandą i nazywają obronę granic Wspólnoty nazizmem. Niewiele już różnią się od putinowskich rozrzutników gnoju, piszących o walczących o wolność Ukraińcach jako o nazistach.
> 
> Przykład Ukrainy pokazał jak bardzo niebezpieczne jest hodowanie kremlowskich trolli w spokoju.


I napisał to jegomość który po otruciu pewnego pana w UK twierdził, że noviczoka może zrobić każdy metodą chałupniczą, zupełnie jakby chciał dać do zrozumienia, że Ruskie służby nie miały z tym nic wspólnego.


----------



## Kemo

Tydzień wolnego na ochłonięcie


----------



## Lombat

Proszę o zwrócenie uwagi na poniższego użytkownika, bo ferment który sieje jest niemierzalny.
Ciągłe bicie piany o to że przez lata zmieniały się piany, lokalna polityka, historia i problemy całkowicie poza tematem wątku,
Wielkie elaboraty stale o tym samym.
Osobiście mam go od dawna w ignore, ale pozostali dyskutują z Nim i to już widzę.



ECO-BAUHAUS said:


> *Prasa o Kwiatkowskim;
> 
> „Zbuduję ci cały most …”* Kiedy dwa lata temu Bernard Kwiatkowski zgłosił się do prezydenta Torunia z propozycją, że może dla niego pracować, w dwa tygodnie miał swoje biurko w urzędzie. Zajął jeden z kluczowych foteli w magistracie-jest człowiekiem od kreowania wizji rozwoju i ściągania pieniędzy do miasta. *Obiecał, że zbuduje Toruniowi drugi most przez Wisłę. Teraz, kiedy trwają już prace projektowe, deklaruje, że zniszczy każdego, kto będzie chciał to zablokować.* Jest jedną z najbarwniejszych postaci w Toruniu. […]
> 
> Kiedy trwała już budowa mostu pod autostradę, poszedł do ówczesnego prezydenta Torunia Jerzego Wieczorka i zaproponował, że „przy okazji” zbuduje drugi most dla duszącego się komunikacyjnie miasta. „Budżet mógł dać na to połowę, obiecał mi to rządzący wtedy państwowymi finansami Wojciech Misiąg, człowiek z Grudziądza. Potrzebna była tylko uchwała rady miasta gdzie ma ten most stanąć i deklaracja pokrycia drugiej połowy kosztów. Mówiłem Wieczorkowi „nie bój się, zbuduję ci cały most, bo nikt nie pozwoli zostawić niedokończonego”. Ale on się bał. A tą metodą zbudowaliśmy wiadukt w Grudziądzu.” Bernard Kwiatkowski do dziś żałuje straconej szansy.[…]
> 
> Wylądował w Agencji Budowy Autostrady i ocierając się niemal o kryminał postanowił walczyć, by nikt nie próbował przesunąć planowanej autostrady A 1 tak, by ominęła Toruń. Otrzymał plecenie skupowania terenów pod budowę pod Gdańskiem, a przejmował grunty między Grudziądzem a Toruniem! Zwierzchnikom kłamał w tej kwestii patrząc w oczy, a jego ludzie rumienili się i chowali głowy w papiery. W półtora roku wykupił miejsce pod 150 kilometrów drogi. Autostrada-dziś pewne, że będzie-oznacza dla Torunia potężny kop gospodarczy.
> 
> A z y l w Z ł o t o r i i. Zanim w lutym 2004 roku trafił do rządzonego przez Michała Zaleskiego toruńskiego magistratu, pracował jeszcze chwilę w bydgoskim oddziale Generalnej Dyrekcji Dróg Krajowych i Autostrad. Tu po raz drugi podszedł do toruńskiej obwodnicy. Zaplanowana jeszcze przez wojewodę Kwiatkowskiego inwestycja, którą zablokowano za AWS, teraz miała ruszyć, ale znowu jakimś dziwnym trafem znowu „wisiała”. A dyrektor Dziuba z GODKiA krzyczał po korytarzach, że on ma już Torunia dość. Na dyrektorskich imieninach Kwiatkowski wyprosił sobie nadzór nad „poligonówką” i nagle wszystko zmieniło się jak za dotknięciem różdżki! Miasto przestało blokować budowę obwodnicy. Od listopada 2005 r. jeżdżą tamtędy samochody.
> 
> Prezydent Zaleski stworzył stanowisko pełnomocnika do spraw inwestycji strategicznych, a potem wydział inwestycji strategicznych dla i pod tego właśnie człowieka. Bo nowy most, a także uporządkowanie tras wylotowych z miasta ( na te inwestycje Kwiatkowski i jego wydział wyszarpnęli europejskie pieniądze) to coś co ułatwi torunianom nie tylko poruszanie się po mieście, ale także wybranie urzędującego gospodarza miasta na kolejną kadencję. W Toruniu wszyscy wiedzą, że albo Kwiatkowski most zbuduje, albo nowej przeprawy jeszcze długo nie będzie.
> 
> Propozycję jednego z toruńskich posłów, by zgodził się kandydować na wojewodę kujawsko-pomorskiego Bernard Kwiatkowski potraktował poważnie. „Uznałem, ze oznacza to, iż jestem jednym z dwóch-trzech kandydatów. Jechałem do Warszawy sądząc, że będę rozmawiał o wizjach i koncepcjach. Tymczasem w ministerstwie kazali mi pisać jakiś tekst! Odmówiłem. O tym, co umiem i co jestem wart, świadczy moje życie. Aż tak mi na tej posadzie nie zależało”-tak puentuje swoją ostatnią przygodę z polityką.


----------



## 625

*maciej1964*
ban dla antyszczepionkowca


----------



## johny.f

Ech, i teraz chłopak nie rozwinie myśli, dlaczego brakuje mu rosyjskich szyldów w Poznaniu.


----------



## Art79

Mozna bloniaqa usunac za jego debilne teksty?



https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/dziwne-szokuj%C4%85ce-ciekawe-polityka-poza-php-religia-ko%C5%9Bci%C3%B3%C5%82-poza-w%C4%85tkiem-religijnym-brig.501192/page-4325#post-175331829


----------



## ps-man

Art79 said:


> Mozna bloniaqa usunac za jego debilne teksty?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/dziwne-szokuj%C4%85ce-ciekawe-polityka-poza-php-religia-ko%C5%9Bci%C3%B3%C5%82-poza-w%C4%85tkiem-religijnym-brig.501192/page-4325#post-175331829


Nie można. 

Można post usunąć, Twój też.


----------



## forwiser

Art79 said:


> Mozna bloniaqa usunac za jego debilne teksty?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/dziwne-szokuj%C4%85ce-ciekawe-polityka-poza-php-religia-ko%C5%9Bci%C3%B3%C5%82-poza-w%C4%85tkiem-religijnym-brig.501192/page-4325#post-175331829


Kurde, ale by było świetnie gdyby była taka funkcja usuwania ludzi na forum. Aż bym zaczął działania dywersyjne aby tylko nasz wóc Anżej Duda coś tutaj napisał. A potem, klik, i już po problemie.

Taka ukryta funkcja forum w darknecie.


----------



## 19Dako20

W Bray już to mają ;-) ale najwidoczniej nie dzielą się z ludźmi których nie lubią.



Kemo said:


> @newsted
> @19Dako20
> 
> po 2 tygodnie bana za pyskówkę w PHP


Ogólnie spoko, wciągnal mnie ten użytkownik w głupotę, powinieniem być mądrzejszy. Niemniej jest tu pewna niekonsekwencja, a nawet parasol ochronny. Newsted atakował kilku użytkowników na przestrzeni tygodni, moderacja zero odzewu pomimo kilkunastu zgłoszeń. Dopiero jak powstał chlew to mamy reakcje od Ciebie, Kemo.



ps-man said:


> Z tego wychodzi mi ban.
> 
> Do końca roku.


za długo peesie, ogólnie kwestia kto ile pije wynikła z faktu, że geogregor zarzucał wątek brytyjski eskapadami po pubuch, więc tak się przyjęło do slangu. Niemniej w tamtej rozmowie to abeyro miał racje a forwiser nie rozumiał, że stronka podlinkowała brała poprawkę na zniekształcenia merkatora i dalej trwał w swojej bucie.


----------



## forwiser

19Dako20 said:


> W Bray już to mają ;-) ale najwidoczniej nie dzielą się z ludźmi których nie lubią.
> 
> 
> 
> Ogólnie spoko, wciągnal mnie ten użytkownik w głupotę, powinieniem być mądrzejszy. Niemniej jest tu pewna niekonsekwencja, a nawet parasol ochronny. Newsted atakował kilku użytkowników na przestrzeni tygodni, moderacja zero odzewu pomimo kilkunastu zgłoszeń. Dopiero jak powstał chlew to mamy reakcje od Ciebie, Kemo.
> 
> 
> 
> za długo peesie, ogólnie kwestia kto ile pije wynikła z faktu, że geogregor zarzucał wątek brytyjski eskapadami po pubuch, więc tak się przyjęło do slangu. Niemniej w tamtej rozmowie to abeyro miał racje a forwiser nie rozumiał, że stronka podlinkowała brała poprawkę na zniekształcenia merkatora i dalej trwał w swojej bucie.


Jak chcesz komuś butę zarzucać to musisz najpierw zrozumieć co to jest zniekształcenie Mercatora, i, że ta mapa wcale go nie niweluje. Swoją drogą drugi wpis po dłuższej nieobecnyści a ty już przekręcasz nick'a. Niezły jesteś. Widać, że inaczej po prostu nie potrafisz.


----------



## 19Dako20

I właśnie aby przedstawić gawiedzi jak mapy rysował Merkator, powstała stronka truesizeof. Innymi słowy, sprawdz sobie i się wypowiadaj a jak masz argumenty to je przedstaw, bo nie jest to pierwsza przepychanka z Tobą i twoim "wiem, ale nie powiem". Dla mnie koniec temat a @ps-man zachęcam do powtórnego przyjrzeniu się bananowi dla abeyro.

Co do samego nicka peesa (ps-mana) forwiserze, to pozwól że lekcji kultury nie będę brał od osób które publicznie (na forum)chwalą się kłótniami z sąsiadami  chociaż napewno ciekawe, bo zachczające o prawników to jednak trywialne i smutne, że ludzie kłócą się o żywopłot i niewidoczną (z ulicy) dobudówke.


----------



## ps-man

19Dako20 said:


> I właśnie aby przedstawić gawiedzi jak mapy rysował Merkator, powstała stronka truesizeof. Innymi słowy, sprawdz sobie i się wypowiadaj a jak masz argumenty to je przedstaw, bo nie jest to pierwsza przepychanka z Tobą i twoim "wiem, ale nie powiem". Dla mnie koniec temat a @ps-man zachęcam do powtórnego przyjrzeniu się bananowi dla abeyro.


Za dużo przewinień na raz. W pupie mam problem Merkatora, ale formy wypowiedzi nie akceptuję.

abeyro jest też jednym z tych nielicznych userów, o którym pamiętam, że dostał ode mnie briga (czy brigi). O zdecydowanej większości nie pamiętam. 
I należy do grona tej "elity", którzy "przypadkowo" prędzej czy później mi się napataczają i trzeba zrobić z nimi porządek.


----------



## forwiser

A ja z kolei nie mam ochoty tłumaczyć dlaczego wizualne porównanie w odkształceniu nigdy nie będzie akuratne. Nawet jak będziesz przeliczał funkcje dla danej wysokości i szerokości geograficznej.


----------



## MajKeR_

Po co ktoś odbanował gimnazjalistę @newsted? Znowu robi syf między dorosłymi w wątkach motoryzacyjnych, chociaż jest jeszcze za młody na posiadanie prawa jazdy.


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

forwiser said:


> A ja z kolei nie mam ochoty tłumaczyć dlaczego wizualne porównanie w odkształceniu nigdy nie będzie akuratne. Nawet jak będziesz przeliczał funkcje dla danej wysokości i szerokości geograficznej.


Nie ma czegos takiego jak wysokosc i szerokosc geograficzna na odwzorowaniach (mapach) Merkatora, jest dlugosc i szerokosc. 
Proponuje zebyscie sobie dali spokoj z wiedza o nawigacji czerpana z gugla.


----------



## Stolpermann

O co to się nie można na SSC pokłócić i sobie nawymyslać....
Aż podziw nad ludzkim umysłem bierze.


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Alez ja nie namawiam do zaprzestania klotni, swarow, nawet naparzanek, bo to jest sol forum. W koncu jestesmy Polakami i obowiazki mamy polskie 😉. 
Natomiast czasami mnie drazni jesli jalowa pyskowka przenosi sie do kolejnych watkow.


----------



## Iwan

ps-man said:


> Z tego wychodzi mi ban.
> 
> Do końca roku.


Czy to nie jest przesada troche? Trzy miechy ponad bana? Te przykladowe przewiny wydaja mi sie nieco naciagane... Za przekrecenie nicka mozna zwrocic uwage, dac krotkiego briga, a nie cos takiego... Abeyro ma specyficzny sposob pisania, ale to nie jest lamanie regulaminu. Jak sie komus styl wypowiedzi nie podoba, to od tego jest funkcja ignoruj.


----------



## forwiser

To nie jest sposób pisania tylko brak kultury przebywania (pisania) z kimkolwiek innym. Raz po raz wrzuca puste zarzuty, prowokuje, celowo przekręca nicki, dokładając do tego kompletną zlewę jak ktoś próbuje to wyprostować. Nie jest to pierwszy raz, ani drugi. Przykładów z jednego tylko dnia podałem wiele.


----------



## kalle_sg

Ja wiem, że php, ale czy tego typu insynuacje są na tym forum akceptowane?









Skyscraper City Forum







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Marek_101

Zgłąszam poniższy post numer 20000 użytkownika marboro w wątku o stosunkach brytyjsko-polskich, za obrażanie innych uczestników i za chamstwo:
"Takie porownanie moglo sie tylko zrodzic w zakutym prawackim lbie "



https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/wielka-brytania-i-irlandia-polityka-ekonomia-i-stosunki-polsko-brytyjskie-irlandzkie.1931164/page-1000#post-175450173


----------



## ps-man

Marek_101 said:


> Zgłąszam poniższy post numer 20000 użytkownika marboro w wątku o stosunkach brytyjsko-polskich, za obrażanie innych uczestników i za chamstwo:
> "Takie porownanie moglo sie tylko zrodzic w zakutym prawackim lbie "
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/wielka-brytania-i-irlandia-polityka-ekonomia-i-stosunki-polsko-brytyjskie-irlandzkie.1931164/page-1000#post-175450173


A wiesz co?
Ty sobie też odpocznij:



Marek_101 said:


> Trzeba być naprawę *"mało rozgarniętym"* ( duża doza eufemizmu z mojej strony) żeby myśleć , że Ziemkiewicz albo nie ma kasy albo zrobił kasę "przez PIS".
> Jak będziecie kiedyś sprzedawać 1/10 *ilosci *książek jakie on sprzedał w Polsce ( plus audio-buki) to będziecie tez swoje dzieci wysyłać na prywatne *uczelnei *za granice.
> Sprzedał jako prywatny pisarz na wolnym rynku a *nei *za kasę PISu to wyjaśnienei dla *wtónych analfabetów*.
> A na razie to dostajecie gremialnie order: cebula cebulari


I jeszcze ci "wtóni" anafabeci - truskawka na torcie.

Obaj macie odpoczynek od forum do wtorku.


----------



## Luc du Lac

ale faktycznie - jak można w ogóle porównywać ?
ja rozumiem gdyby Ziemka wrzucili do Morza Północnego i kazali wpław wracać...
do tego Marek 101 ma chyba za mało postów żeby w ogóle się tam udzielać ? czy już ta zasada nie działa ?


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

^^ Musialbys poczytac jego wykwity w watku bialoruskim. Szkoda gadac.


----------



## newsted

Wątek Białoruski to w ogóle jest raczysko opanowane przez agentów Baćki.


----------



## Luc du Lac

no i cyk, masz wszystkich zebranych w jednym wątku


----------



## newsted

n3w.mod3l said:


> Jak ktoś się identyfikuje jako Napoleon to mam to tolerować i uszanować czy wysłać go do psychiatry? Sorki, są granice wszystkiego - tolerancji także. Jak ktoś mi nasra na środek pokoju i zacznie mówić, ze mam to tolerować to jednak dostanie w łeb. W pewnym momencie nie należy tolerować tylko szczerze powiedzieć "stary, coś ci się popierdoliło, może jednak skonsultowałabyś to ze specjalistą?".


Kolega się trochę zapędził i porównuje osoby trans/inter do chorych psychicznie lub srających na środku pokoju.


----------



## Maci

newsted said:


> Kolega się trochę zapędził i porównuje osoby trans/inter do chorych psychicznie lub srających na środku pokoju.


W twojej niezrozumiałej dla nikogo interpretacji.
Aha, zapomniałeś o XD.


----------



## Din Sevenn

Proszę o sprawdzenie, czy to nie multikonto:








kotem







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Kemo

Nie za bardzo się to da zrobić w przypadku konta aktywnego ostatnio 12 lat temu...


----------



## sko1964

Kolejne niesprowokowane wprowadzenie wątków politycznych i bezczelne insynuacje- wtrącone w ciągle jednak merytorycznym sporze innych forumowiczów . Właśnie takie zachowanie prowokują polityczne g..burze w wątku bo trudno takie puścić mimo. Proszę o reakcję.


Wątek Militarny said:


> Ile za takie ośmieszanie się Partyjna Władza płaci Mjerzym? /Bo coś mi się wydaje, że zrobię to lepiej za taniej, mail me.


----------



## Marynata

thompsongda said:


> Chodzi o te płyty? Jeżeli tak, to cały czas są.


Nie wiem jak się pokazuje podpisy pod awatarami.
Podpis pod awatarem @thompsongda brzmi : "Dobry lewak, to martwy lewak". Nie jestem fanem lewicy/lewaków, tak jak nie jestem fanem nawiedzonych debili. Ktoś z modów zrobi porządek z tym userem?


----------



## michael_siberia

Marynata said:


> Nie wiem jak się pokazuje podpisy pod awatarami.
> Podpis pod awatarem @thompsongda brzmi : "Dobry lewak, to martwy lewak". Nie jestem fanem lewicy/lewaków, tak jak nie jestem fanem nawiedzonych debili. Ktoś z modów zrobi porządek z tym userem?


Wygląda to następująco.


----------



## Din Sevenn

Cóż, dla odmiany on oburza się na memy z papieżem  To on, nie?


----------



## Grvl

Din Sevenn said:


> Cóż, dla odmiany on oburza się na memy z papieżem  To on, nie?


owszem


----------



## 625

HarryMiller said:


> Tak btw, na lekarskiej grupie covidowej jeden z celebrytów o ogólnie pesymistycznym nastawieniu (kiedyś miałem z nim sprzeczkę, o czym tu pisałem) uznał, że pełny lockdown na Łotwie... jest słuszny. Ręce opadły.
> Przez brudasów nad Gangesem, którzy tę mutację wyhodowali, Borisa Johnsona, który ich sprowadził do Europy w szczycie fali i nasz nierząd, który kolejny miesiąc nie robi nic kolejny raz mam siedzieć na dupie, nieźle.


3 miesiące.


----------



## toni...

Ban za piętnowanie palenia śmierci przez Cyganów w Maszkowicach to jednak przesada. Atak na Romów! Trzy dni się śmiałem.


----------



## Wątek Militarny

Prośba o ratowanie Janka Kosa ze szponów rosyjskiej opresji.


----------



## Marynata

Wątek Militarny said:


> Prośba o ratowanie Janka Kosa ze szponów rosyjskiej opresji.


Wrzuciłem taki sam apel (z wyjaśnieniem jak doszło do tego rosyjskiego ekscesu) do księgi skarg i wniosków.


----------



## Mkbewe

Prośba o mały przegląd wątku Skyscraper City Forum i ewentualne przeniesienie części komentarzy do wątku religijnego.


----------



## Tadek KRK

Mkbewe said:


> Prośba o mały przegląd wątku Skyscraper City Forum i ewentualne przeniesienie części komentarzy do wątku religijnego.


Raczej do Czas na śmiech albo Dziwne, szokujące, ciekawe


----------



## herr manfred

newsted said:


> Post zamieszczony przez kłamcę i paranoika (z niewiadomych przyczyn bronionego przez moderację).





newsted said:


> Pasuje paranoję panu paranoikowi i kłamcy.


Myślę, że przydałaby się krótka kwarantanna na uspokojenie.


----------



## newsted

herr manfred said:


> Myślę, że przydałaby się krótka kwarantanna na uspokojenie.


Tak, manfredowi z pewnością przydałaby się kwarntanna


herr manfred said:


> Akurat oficjalne dane dotyczące zgonów na Florydzie są obarczone współczynnikiem kombinowania ze strony władz, więc jest gorzej niż na wykresie.





herr manfred said:


> Rozumiem, że jak fakty nie pasują, to tym gorzej dla faktów


Wpierw oskarża władze Florydy (jakie by one nie były) o zaniżanie ilości śmieci śmierci, następnie na prośbę o jakieś dane odpowiada jak powyżej. 
Wzywam moderację i administrację forum do zajęcia stanowiska wobec paranoika i kłamcy (któremu chyba wszyscy merytoryczni użytkownicy wątku udowodnili kłamstwo lub manipulacje). 
Ja wiem, że banowanie szurów jest ok, ale też trzymajmy jakiś poziom w drugą stronę
@ps-man @625

Niech @herr manfred pokaże jakiekolwiek wiarygodne dane o zatajaniu władz Florydy odnośnie śmierci wtedy przestanę nazywać go kłamcą i paranoikiem. Od wielu miesięcy wszelkie prośby wobec tego sera spotykają się jedynie z ignorowaniem lub odpowiedziami typu "jak fakty nie pasują to tym gorzej dla faktów"? No gorzej niż w PHP.


----------



## 625

newsted said:


> Tak, manfredowi z pewnością przydałaby się kwarntanna
> 
> 
> Wpierw oskarża władze Florydy (jakie by one nie były) o zaniżanie ilości śmieci śmierci, następnie na prośbę o jakieś dane odpowiada jak powyżej.
> Wzywam moderację i administrację forum do zajęcia stanowiska wobec paranoika i kłamcy (któremu chyba wszyscy merytoryczni użytkownicy wątku udowodnili kłamstwo lub manipulacje).
> Ja wiem, że banowanie szurów jest ok, ale też trzymajmy jakiś poziom w drugą stronę
> @ps-man @625
> 
> Niech @herr manfred pokaże jakiekolwiek wiarygodne dane o zatajaniu władz Florydy odnośnie śmierci wtedy przestanę nazywać go kłamcą i paranoikiem. Od wielu miesięcy wszelkie prośby wobec tego sera spotykają się jedynie z ignorowaniem lub odpowiedziami typu "jak fakty nie pasują to tym gorzej dla faktów"? No gorzej niż w PHP.







__





COVID-19 Data Misrepresented by Florida Governor | Sabin Center for Climate Change Law







climate.law.columbia.edu




powstrzymaj swój język na przyszłość.


----------



## sko1964

newsted said:


> Tak, manfredowi z pewnością przydałaby się kwarntanna
> (..)
> Ja wiem, że banowanie szurów jest ok, ale też trzymajmy jakiś poziom w drugą stronę
> @ps-man @625
> 
> Niech @herr manfred pokaże jakiekolwiek wiarygodne dane o zatajaniu władz Florydy odnośnie śmierci wtedy przestanę nazywać go kłamcą i paranoikiem...


Podobnie było i w Wątku militarnym - tylko odnośnie Polski. Z pamięci - ciąg "logiczny" był jakoś taki; "jednym pociągnięciem pióra / ogłaszając lockdown kilka tygodni póżniej / spowodowano śmierć dodatkowo kilkudziesięciu tysięcy" 

Najwyraźniej nie przychodzi mu do głowy, że nadmiarowe zgony to nie tyle zorganizowane oszustwa - na wielką skalę - całego łańcucha ludzi co efekt ograniczeń w opiece zdrowotnej ze strony przeładowanego systemu. Nie mówiąc o tym jak bardzo destrukcyjnie - szczególnie na starszych ludzi - wpływa wielomiesięczne zamknięcie. 
A że ma o sobie b. wysokie mniemanie ...


----------



## newsted

^^ Typowy Manfred



625 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COVID-19 Data Misrepresented by Florida Governor | Sabin Center for Climate Change Law
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> climate.law.columbia.edu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> powstrzymaj swój język na przyszłość.


Postępowanie w sprawie zawyżania ilości śmierci to nie są dane o które wielokrotnie proszono Manfreda. Dalej nie otrzymałem faktów na które rzekomo powoływała się w poniższym poście


herr manfred said:


> Rozumiem, że jak fakty nie pasują, to tym gorzej dla faktów


Stali bywalcy wątku covidowego potwierdzą wielokrotne zmyślanie owego użytkownika.

Z mojej strony leci do ignora.


----------



## kolejKielceBusko

Proszę odbanować F23 - bez niego dyskusja w kieleckich wątkach zamiera.


----------



## ixs

kolejKielceBusko said:


> Proszę odbanować F23 - bez niego dyskusja w kieleckich wątkach zamiera.


Prosze ozywic Hitlera, bez niego w Europie jest nudno.


----------



## forwiser

ixs said:


> Prosze ozywic Hitlera, bez niego w Europie jest nudno.


Bez przesady. 
Ja wiem, że jeszcze nikt mu nie dorównał ale popatrz ilu mamy copycat'ów.


----------



## ixs

forwiser said:


> Bez przesady.
> Ja wiem, że jeszcze nikt mu nie dorównał ale popatrz ilu mamy copycat'ów.


Podobnie w kieleckich watkach.


----------



## Grvl

kolejKielceBusko said:


> Proszę odbanować F23 - bez niego dyskusja w kieleckich wątkach zamiera.


A zamknięcie go w kieleckich wątkach, żeby nie rozpleniał się na warszawskie i php?


----------



## kolejKielceBusko

Mogę przynajmniej wiedzieć za co jest urlopowany?


----------



## 625

kolejKielceBusko said:


> Mogę przynajmniej wiedzieć za co jest urlopowany?


Za trolling.


----------



## Maciek Lublin

Kolega @uranium potrzebuje odpoczynku:









[Lublin] Inwestycje uczelni


Życie to zweryfikuje. Przy obecnym niedoborze lekarzy, którego nie zasypie się przez lata jak nie dekady, zycie zweryfikuje właśnie to tak, ze kazdy specjalista, takze taki, który same studia konczyl na KUL, bedzie na wagę złota. Wystarczy sobie przeczytać np o sytuacji w lubelskiej pediatrii i...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## sko1964

To pewnie nie jest najlepsze miejsce ale nie wiem jakie jest wlasciwe; być może problem już znany bo częsty: któraś ulepszona wersja forum przerzuciła wiadomości "priv" na dostępne publicznie wiadomości profilowe W przypadku @uranium oznacza to udostępnienie kilku prywatnych maili, telefonów itp


----------



## marcin.poznan

sko1964 said:


> To pewnie nie jest najlepsze miejsce ale nie wiem jakie jest wlasciwe; być może problem już znany bo częsty: któraś ulepszona wersja forum przerzuciła wiadomości "priv" na dostępne publicznie wiadomości profilowe W przypadku @uranium oznacza to udostępnienie kilku prywatnych maili, telefonów itp


Te dziwne posty z PM zostały ukryte, nic więcej się nie da zrobić. Widzą je obecnie tylko moderatorzy i admni.


----------



## sko1964

Dla pewności- to raczej systemowe i może dotyczyć praktycznie każdego/wielu, chyba że zauważył i usunął


----------



## kolejKielceBusko

625 said:


> Za trolling.


To pojęcie ogólne i uznaniowe.
Proszę o konkret (a najlepiej cytat).


----------



## chauffeur

Kolegom chyba się działy pomyliły:
Kolej Sokołów Podlaski - Siedlce


----------



## Grvl

kolejKielceBusko said:


> To pojęcie ogólne i uznaniowe.
> Proszę o konkret (a najlepiej cytat).


Choćby pisanie, że rowerzyści śmierdzą.


----------



## kolejKielceBusko

Grvl said:


> Choćby pisanie, że rowerzyści śmierdzą.


To akurat czasami prawda. Podobnie, jak to, że niektórzy pasażerowie komunikacji mają awersję do wody i mysła, tudzież część zmotoryzowanych ma syf w swych dyliżansach...


----------



## 625

kolejKielceBusko said:


> To akurat czasami prawda. Podobnie, jak to, że niektórzy pasażerowie komunikacji mają awersję do wody i mysła, tudzież część zmotoryzowanych ma syf w swych dyliżansach...


Masz tygodniową kąpiel.


----------



## Exelcior

@625 To się tyczyło popularnych "żuli" - okaż łaskę do 3 dni roboczych bana.


----------



## 625

Suseł said:


> Otwiera kierpoć-debil i każe mi zatkać drogi oddechowe. Kiedy ktoś takiego debila zaatakuje manualnie, to przypominają mi się słowa "nie popieram, ale rozumiem".


Ban.


----------



## 19Dako20

625 said:


> Ban.


Perm?


----------



## redoxygene

19Dako20 said:


> Perm?


Czelabińsk.


----------



## Marynata

W sumie mało zabawne. Suseł nie należy do ekstremistów forumowych.


----------



## redoxygene

Marynata said:


> W sumie mało zabawne. Suseł nie należy do ekstremistów forumowych.


No wiesz, patrząc na wiele ostatnich wypowiedzi o aborcji czy pandemii właśnie... No to ten.


----------



## Marynata

redoxygene said:


> No wiesz, patrząc na wiele ostatnich wypowiedzi o aborcji czy pandemii właśnie... No to ten.


Jasne, masz rację, jego ostatni wpis jest nie do obrony. 
Raczej patrzę na wpisy w innych wątkach. Mam nadzieję na tylko czasowy ban kolegi.


----------



## Po prostu On

Absurd goni absurd.
Szanowny administratorze (Nasz) prośba o odbanowanie Toniego jak i tego człowieka o nicku Suseł.
Z pierwszym się zgadzam w wielu sprawach. Z drugim wiem, że w niewielu bo czytałem nie raz posty tego czowieka w PHP ale czy to jest powód do tak rygorystycznej decyzji?
Przy tym zaznaczę, nie popieram niczego co z negowaniem corony ma związek.
Na forumach powinien być względny pluralizm a nie zamordyzm.


----------



## gacol

+1


----------



## newsted

-1


----------



## Maci

Względny pluralizm tak, pierdolenie idiotyzmów jak pisowski aparatczyk nie


----------



## cichy87

Toni za coś konkretnego poleciał? On nie był groźny mimo całokształtu poglądów


----------



## Razparuk

Maci said:


> Względny pluralizm tak


Określ poziom tej względności. Tak zeby wiedzieć czy za link do " zabronionych źródeł z nieakceptowalnymi pogladami" można wyrwać bana.


----------



## Marynata

To tak wolno?



Razparuk said:


> Zasadniczo na głupie zaczepki nie odpowiadam ale zrobię wyjatek:
> -wypierdalaj.


----------



## PiotrG

cichy87 said:


> Toni za coś konkretnego poleciał? On nie był groźny mimo całokształtu poglądów


Za miłość do ojczyzny.


----------



## Razparuk

Marynata said:


> To tak wolno?


A wolno kogoś nazywać faszolem? 
Poza tym w obiegu publicznym taki zwrot nie jest juz obraźliwy lecz "nacechowany emocjonalną słusznoscią".


----------



## Buster90

Po prostu On said:


> Absurd goni absurd.
> Szanowny administratorze (Nasz) prośba o odbanowanie Toniego jak i tego człowieka o nicku Suseł.
> Z pierwszym się zgadzam w wielu sprawach. Z drugim wiem, że w niewielu bo czytałem nie raz posty tego czowieka w PHP ale czy to jest powód do tak rygorystycznej decyzji?
> Przy tym zaznaczę, nie popieram niczego co z negowaniem corony ma związek.
> Na forumach powinien być względny pluralizm a nie zamordyzm.


Zgadzam się z nim więc mode oddej bana i odbierdolta się od nas naszego zgadzania się i od nas xd


----------



## Jakub Warszauer

Skoro się tak zgadzają to może niech Po prostu On dołączy do Toniego?


----------



## 625

newsted said:


> Wątek białoruski to wyjątkowo nacjonalistyczne raczysko.


A konkretnie coś?


----------



## 625

patashnik93 said:


> Fajnie. A ktoś z modów zagląda do wątku białoruskiego? Bo jest to już poważny ściek, gdzie nie tylko wobec migrantów stosuje się duże kwantyfikatory, nazywając ich bandytami, bydłem, mordercami etc. to osoby o innych poglądach od razu dostają łatki baranów, idiotów, agentów, pożytecznych idiotów etc. Również to, co jest pisane o NGO'sach, Ochojskiej i innych, bardziej publicznych osobach zaangażowanych w tą sytuację daleko odbiega od poziomu kultury, akceptowanego w publicznym dyskursie


Dasz link, czy tylko tak sobie piszesz dla sportu?


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

Link do watku:









Skyscraper City Forum







www.skyscrapercity.com





Przygotuj sie na spedzenie tam dlugiego czasu i na swego rodzaju szok poznawczy bo nawet wielu sensownym uzytkownikom tam po prostu odbija.


----------



## 625

Don Vito KurDeBalanz said:


> Link do watku:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyscraper City Forum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Przygotuj sie na spedzenie tam dlugiego czasu i na swego rodzaju szok poznawczy bo nawet wielu sensownym uzytkownikom tam po prostu odbija.


Nie, nie będę spędzał tam czasu jak Wam się nie chce zgłaszać problemu.


----------



## newsted

625 said:


> Nie, nie będę spędzał tam czasu jak Wam się nie chce zgłaszać problemu.


To tylko z ostatnich 20-kilku godzin po przeleceniu na szybko wątku. Poziom onetu, łamanie ludziom kości, robienie masakry, wieżyczki, delegalizacja NGOsów, lanie wodą ludzi siedzących na mrozie itd itp.



k% said:


> *to zamarznie milion*, a Darwin znowu wstanie i bedzie klaskal
> 
> jak dorosli ludzie placa dobrowolnie za marzniecie zima na bagnach to nic sie z tym nie da zrobic, a granica ma byc broniona bo po cos ona jest





Kekeszki said:


> Największa parodia, że lrad nadal nie jest używany *na tą dzicz.*





jarzabek1 said:


> *No chyba że zrobimy masakre tych ludzi i w świat pójdzie komunikat że przekraczanie granicy z Polska grozi śmiercią.* Tu trzeba by zainwestować w reklamę w arabskich mediach gdzie pojmani "uchodzcy" opowiadali by że w Polsce czeka ich gorszy los niż we własnej ojczyźnie.
> 
> W sumie to dziwie się że ten płot nie jest pod prądem tak z 400V studziło by zapał tych ludzi.
> 
> Tak po ludzku to ich żal bo są tylko narzędziem w rekach dydtatora do rozgrywki z Europą, jeszcze sami zapłacli za to jeszcze masę kasy (masę kasy na nasze warunki, a na ich są to kwoty astronomiczne).





jarzabek1 said:


> Armatki wodne, gaz, gumowe kule, ostre kule, psy. Nie ma sie co głaskać.





k% said:


> *nie protestowalbym zbytnio jakby kilka NGOs zdelegalizowano*
> 
> na pewno warto sie przyjrzec dzialalnosci niektorych





Spooky. said:


> To może wysłać tam coś takiego? Takie auta też potrafią lać wodę pod dużym ciśnieniem na sporą odległość.





utumno said:


> *O, następny baran ma drgawki o to, że ktos od nas raz na 10 lat tam pojechał *i - o zgrozo! - nie naubliżał gospodarzowi.
> 
> Takich wizyt powinno być dziesięć razy więcej, powinniśmy w latach 90tych, 00wych, 10tych ( a nawet jeszcze w lato 2020) starac się utrzymywać normalne relacje z naszym sąsiadem, sąsiadem który pod względem kulturowym, historycznym, językowym jest najbliższym nam narodem, który stanowi naturalną bariere od Rosji. Powinniśmy szukać wspólnych interesów, odciągać ich od Rosji, pokazywać europejską alternatywę. I tak, powinniśmy wyrażać się ciepło o Łukaszence, nie obrażac go - bo to do niczego nie prowadzi. To - wydawało by się - podstawowe prawa dyplomacji i stosunków międzynarodowych które powinny byc - wydawało by się - dla każdego oczywiste.
> 
> I jak tylko ktoś wreszcie jednak pojechał na tą Białoruś i nie naubliżał Łukasznce przed kamerami od szubrawców, to rodzimi idioci mają drgawki oburzenia, Niepojęta , bezdenna głupota.
> 
> Obecny stan stosunków z Białorusią to rezultat durnej polityki wszystkich rządów od 1994, które zamiast po prostu gadać, robic interesy, współpracować - z uporem mówiły Białorusinom 'wybraliście sobie Łukaszenkę, to mamy was w dupie'. Rezultatem takiej durnej polityki będzie anschluss Białorusi do Rosji, niestety.





wojtop said:


> To imigranci ekonomiczni a nie fundamentalosci. Znajdą flaczki na drutach to je upieką nad ogniskiem i opierniczą na cienkim z pikantnym sosem.
> Nie wiedzialem ze policyjne armatki wodne mają 30 ton, kawał żelastwa.





krkseg1ops said:


> Naszą polityką wschodnią powinno być zabezpieczenie granicy murem z wieżyczkami.





motrs said:


> Tam powinna napierniczać jeszcze glośna muzyka całą noc.Jeśli to Kurdowie to nie wiem,może turecki hymn?Warunki sanitarne też szybko dadzą o sobie znać.
> Z nagran ze śmigłowca widać wojskowe Jelcze więc może daloby się podciągnąc armatki wodne.Wyrwę w zasiekach też powinni uzupełnić na szybko kilkoma zwojami concertiny





Wojewoda82 said:


> Niektórzy tutaj też mylą pojęcia, nazywając tych ludzi uchodźcami, migrantami. Ci ludzie nimi nie są. Istnieje legalna ścieżka dostania się do upragnionego kraju. Wizy, pozwolenie czasowe, azyl. Wszystkie te drogi prowadzą otwartymi przejściami granicznymi zarówno tymi na granicach jak i np w portach lotniczych. A to że państwa docelowe, mogą sobie wybierać rodzynki, kogo przyjmą, a kogo nie, jest *suwerenną* sprawą tych państw i tych demokracji.
> 
> Ci ludzie są tylko i wyłącznie *przestępcami*, którzy będąc wykorzystywanymi przez Łukaszenkę, godzą się na łamanie prawa i szturmowanie siłą granicy państwowej. I powinno się ich wszystkich traktować jak przestępców. I ci ludzie nie robią niczego co czynią, nieświadomie. Każdy nawet ćwierćinteligenty człowiek wie, że nie wolno przekraczać tzw zielonej granicy. Dobrze wiedzą, że łamią prawo.
> 
> Nie wchodzi się też do czyjegoś domu kiedy nie jest się nie tylko oczekiwanym, ale i pożądanym gościem.





k% said:


> .
> 
> a wtedy wystarczy taka drabine lekko odepchnac i lecisz z wysokosci i lamiesz sobie rece/nogi i pros o pomoc po bialoruskiej stronie
> 
> Sprawdzone przez Hiszpanow w Ceucie i Mellili tam sie nikt nie przejmuje i normalnie za wspinanie sie na mur tych ludzi zrzucaja





Hipolit said:


> Najlepiej automatyczne, samonaprowadzające się. Takie mieli pod Murem Berlińskim NRD-owcy.


----------



## deteroos

Remake wątku o imigrantach z czasu kryzysu w 2015.


----------



## Wojewoda82

@*newsted, czy szturmowanie granicy w celu jej przekroczenia w niedozwolonym miejscu nazwiesz legalnymi działaniami?
KK, Art. 264*

§ 1. Kto wbrew przepisom przekracza granicę Rzeczypospolitej Polskiej, podlega grzywnie, karze ograniczenia wolności albo pozbawienia wolności do lat 2. (uchylony)

§ 2. Kto wbrew przepisom przekracza granicę Rzeczypospolitej Polskiej, używając przemocy, groźby, podstępu lub we współdziałaniu z innymi osobami, podlega karze pozbawienia wolności do lat 3.

§ 3. Kto organizuje innym osobom przekraczanie wbrew przepisom granicy Rzeczypospolitej Polskiej, podlega karze pozbawienia wolności od 6 miesięcy do lat 8.

Więc się nie rozpędzaj...


----------



## patashnik93

625 said:


> Dasz link, czy tylko tak sobie piszesz dla sportu?


Podałem w poprzednim poście. Jeśli nazywanie usera @PiotrG baranem i idiotą to za mało - to nie, nie pomogę. Z resztą - generalnie już nie pomogę, bo zluzowałem się z czytania wątku o tak skandalicznie niskim poziomie.

Zanim napisałem w Księdze, kilkukrotnie sugerowałem w wątku białoruskim, że możemy się różnić w opinii, ale nazywanie ludzi bydłem, terrorystami, czy obcinaczami głów jest przegięciem.

Poza tym, uważałem, że moderatorzy powinni wątki szczególnie narażone na agresję przeglądać również sami. Dziękuję @625 za sprowadzenie mnie z błędnej ścieżki.

Także tak, jeśli dobrze się z tym czujecie - masz rację. * Pisałem dla sportu 

EOT z mojej strony. *


----------



## NHitman

newsted said:


> Wątek białoruski to wyjątkowo nacjonalistyczne raczysko.


Zgadzam się



RaptusV said:


> To się surrealistyczne wydaje, że Polacy chodzili by sobie do pracy, do kina, na kawe, zupełnie obojętni, że na granicy nasze wojsko rozstrzeliwało by ludzi... A potem każdy w rocznice II wojny światowej/powstania udaje świętego, zadając pytania jak w Europie mogło dojść do takich zbrodni.


----------



## bartek76

deteroos said:


> Remake wątku o imigrantach z czasu kryzysu w 2015.


Od 2015 trochę czasu minęło i nawet Guardian nie jest specjalnie krytyczny względem Polski









EU condemns Belarus’s ‘gangster-style’ tactics in Polish border crisis


Alexander Lukashenko accused of sending refugees to frontier to punish criticism of his regime




www.theguardian.com





Wątek białoruski zdecydowanie wymaga moderacji choć to karkołomne zadanie w tak trudnym i emocjonalnie podminowanym temacie


----------



## ps-man

bartek76 said:


> Wątek białoruski zdecydowanie wymaga moderacji


Za wynagrodzeniem.


----------



## newsted

ps-man said:


> Za wynagrodzeniem.


Ktoś tam chyba nieśmiało moderuje 


olvin said:


> Przepraszam, który troll moderuje ten wątek? Poleciał mój wpis z informacjami prosto z granicy bo śmiałem napisać o ortodoksach czczących niejakiego Donalda. Co za żenada.


----------



## ps-man

newsted said:


> Ktoś tam chyba nieśmiało moderuje


olvin: bananik do końca roku. Ktoś jeszcze chętny?


----------



## 625

*utumno*
tydzień*

Hipolit, 
k%
jarzabek1
krkseg1ops*
do grudnia
bany za wątek białoruski


----------



## ervinn

^^
[email protected] to momentami jest jedną z nielicznych osób które swoją "prasówką" utrzymują merytorykę wątku...teraz zleciało się tam kilku typów którzy swoją działalność ograniczają do wyrażania moralnej wyższości nad resztą dyskutantów i wyzywają ich od "motłochu" czy innych...
z kolei użytkownicy z Podlasia @dako i @olvin wrzuają do wątku ciekawe informacje "spoza głównego obiegu medialnego"...

apeluję o przynajmniej skrócenie tych banów do kilku dni


----------



## Kemo

Ode mnie w ramach "deeskalacji" tygodniowe bany _na_ wątek białoruski dla @BSG @mwmichal @RaptusV za posty, w których bardziej skupiają się na "dowaleniu" innym dyskutantom niż na temacie dyskusji.


----------



## mwmichal

w sumie może to i dobrze, nie będę się denerwował podczas długiego weekendu 

[edit]

@Hipolit jednak zasługuje na taryfę ulgową, bo wiele miesięcy to on utrzymywał ten wątek przy życiu, on podsyłał i tłumaczył materiały z Białorusi itd. chyba po prostu tak dużo czytał o tamtejszych metodach, że się w jednym momencie zagalopował  coś jak z tym zbyt długim patrzeniem w otchłań


----------



## Rysse

Bez @Hipolit a wątek właściwie zostanie pozbawiony treści merytorycznych wyciągniętych z krzesełkowego internetu. To samo z wątkami ukraińskimi i rosyjskimi. Znikną codzienne prasówki. Wiem, źe Hipolit potrafi być mocno uszczypliwy w dyskusji i nie odpuszcza swoin interlokutorom, ale nie jest to chyba poziom zasługujący na tak długiego bana, tym bardziej, że wkład Hipolita w forum jest bardzo duży.
Szkoda tracić źródło informacji z powodu tak nacechowanego emocjami wątku jak białoruski.


----------



## Grvl

Dajcie taryfę ulgową Hipolitowi. Kurcze, rzadko zaglądam do wątków białoruskiego, ukraińskiego itp., ale on generalnie robi tam kawał dobrej roboty


----------



## mwmichal

Natomiast w wątku Białoruskim sierotki po zbanowanych jastrzębiach (tych od zalewania ludzi zimną wodą, podpinania wysokiego napięcia do płotu, polityka to dżungla itd.) płaczą, że to lewicowa cenzura nie pozwala im się wyrażać... także chyba potrzebna kolejna wizyta moderacji...


----------



## panAeL

Dołączam się do prośby o odbanowanie @Hipolit We "wschodnich" wątkach regularnie dostarcza solidną pigułę informacji. Szkoda tracić dostęp do świeżych informacji niemal na miesiąc, zwłaszcza w tak gorącym okresie. Jako że zazwyczaj stoimy po dwóch przeciwnych stronach barykady, mój głos liczy się podwójnie


----------



## itman

Widzę że PiSowskie i ich przystawek macki nawet na FPW rozlazły się i piszą jak trzeba myśleć. To jest dramat, że moderacja sobie z tym nie poradziła.


----------



## koszatek

Hipolit to najbardziej merytoryczny user w wątku białoruskim. Nie przypominam sobie trollowania czy jakichkolwiek problemów przez niego spowodowanych. Decyzja o blokadzie kompletnie niezrozumiała i nasuwa najgorsze skojarzenia z cenzurą za poglądy. Wnoszę o cofnięcie.


----------



## Delwin1

Gratulacje dla moderacji. To oczywiście jest ironia - tak tylko podpowiadam.


----------



## 625

Skrócony


----------



## zavi77

Rozumiem że moderatorzy są zajęci, ale moim zdaniem to kolega @newsted zasłużył na krótkie ostrzeżenie za ten zaraportowany piękny kolaż zmanipulowanych i wyrwanych z kontekstu cytatów, które w takim zestawieniu całkowicie wypaczyły sens wypowiedzi?


----------



## newsted

zavi77 said:


> Rozumiem że moderatorzy są zajęci, ale moim zdaniem to kolega @newsted zasłużył na krótkie ostrzeżenie za ten zaraportowany piękny kolaż zmanipulowanych i wyrwanych z kontekstu cytatów, które w takim zestawieniu całkowicie wypaczyły sens wypowiedzi?


Jasne a wątek białoruski wcale nie jest bagnem do którego strach wchodzić i tylko ja tak uważam. Tam trzeba moderatora bo PHP przy białoruskim to jest herbatka u królowej angielskiej.


----------



## mwmichal

No, zmanipulowane i wyrwane z kontekstu było rozważanie przez 2 strony jak wciągnąć armatkę wodna do puszczy i polewać nią ludzi. Tak samo wyrwane z kontekstu było zastanawianie się jakie napięcie do płotu podłączyć. Zawsze jesteście poszkodowani... Zawsze akurat lewaki złośliwe znowu kontekstu nie zrozumiały... Litości. Napisaliście glupoty to weźcie odpowiedzialność za to i karę przyjmijcie. Ja dostałem na tydzień karę za zbytnie personalne zaangażowanie w wątku i ją przyjąłem, nie płaczę tutaj, że za niewinność mi dowalono bo mam swoje za uszami tak obiektywnie rzecz biorąc. Ale Wam brakuje odwagi żeby przyznać że rozważanie jak kogoś torturować to jest poniżej pewnej normy...


----------



## Delwin1

mwmichal said:


> No, zmanipulowane i wyrwane z kontekstu było rozważanie przez 2 strony jak wciągnąć armatkę wodna do puszczy i polewać nią ludzi.


A rozważać użycie gazu łzawiącego czy drutu kolczastego jeszcze koledze ujdzie czy poczucie wyższości moralnej nie pozwala? Proponuję aby kolega wziął kredki i pojechał zdeeskalować sytuację na granicy. Tylko pamiętaj aby wziąć świecowe...


----------



## ps-man

zavi77 said:


> Rozumiem że moderatorzy są zajęci, ale moim zdaniem to kolega @newsted zasłużył na krótkie ostrzeżenie za ten zaraportowany piękny kolaż zmanipulowanych i wyrwanych z kontekstu cytatów, które w takim zestawieniu całkowicie wypaczyły sens wypowiedzi?


Moim zdaniem Twój wpis bardziej zasługuje na bana niż zgłoszenie kolegi newsteda.

Sprawdziłem: żaden z zacytowanych postów nie został nawet ucięty, więc zarzut wyrwania z kontekstu jest nieuzasadniony. Wszystkie posty były autentyczne, więc mi tu nie wycofujcie się rakiem i nie piszczcie takich kocopołów o wyrwanym kontekście. Takie posty wybrał, jakie wybrał - takie ma prawo do zgłoszenia, jeśli poszczególne posty nie spodobały się. Poza tym to nie newsted moderuje, więc część postów została zweryfikowana negatywnie i usunięta, a część pozostała. Chciałbym też przypomnieć, że księga nie jest miejscem do kontynuowania dyskusji, więc nie musi być zachowana żadna ciągłość dyskusji w zgłaszanych do weryfikacji postach.

W przypadku powtórzenia tego rodzaju zgłoszenia z d*py, będzie ban.


----------



## _RR_

Chciałem wstawić się za @Razparuk i skrócenie zsyłki. 
Myślę, że ban tkwi w nie właściwej interpretacji jego słów. 
Znam człowieka, on sam jest i cała jego rodzina od dawna zaszczepiony. Święty nie jest, ale to "prawak szczepionkowiec". 
Czy to zmienia ogląd jego słów? Historia bana poniżej:



625 said:


> Manfred sugerował, że "zaszczepieni" to także ci, co zachorowali dzień przed szczepieniem. A badania MZ to odsiewają.





Razparuk said:


> No przecież nie ma stanów pośrednich, każdy choć odrobinę myślący wie ze jest
> -zaszczepiony
> niezaszczepiony.
> 
> Chyba że myśli po nowemu i robimy "kto się identyfikuje jako zaszczepiony".





625 said:


> Szczepionki działają mniej więcej po dwóch tygodniach od drugiej dawki. Myślę, że to odpowiedni ban na przemyślenie.


----------



## SmartHunt

Chciałem się grzecznie zapytać za co dostalem bana, który dziś wygasł. Gość w wątku drogowym napisał, że cel polski był taki, żeby połączyć drogami najważniejsze miasta. A ja mu grzecznie na to, że się myli, bo dwa największe miasta w Polsce nie są połączone droga S/A. Gdzie tu przewinienie?


----------



## Hipolit

W pierwszych słowach mojego listu samobójczego*, chciałbym serdecznie podziękować wszystkim Kolegom, którzy się za mną wstawili. W drugich słowach mojego listu, chciałby podziękować P.T Moderatorowi, że pomyślał.
W trzecich słowach mojego listu, chciałbym wyjaśnić koledze @newsted, że nigdy nie nawołuję do zabijania kogokolwiek. Ograniczony zestaw emotikonek nie pozwalał mi na zastosowanie odpowiedniej, która w tym, konkretnym wypadku, o którym doniósł, musiałaby wyglądać "na surowo" tak: :/. Nie wiem, czy ktoś jeszcze wie, co oznacza.
To wszystko.
Miłego dnia

*) Tak, to też żart.


----------



## Kemo

SmartHunt said:


> Chciałem się grzecznie zapytać za co dostalem bana, który dziś wygasł. Gość w wątku drogowym napisał, że cel polski był taki, żeby połączyć drogami najważniejsze miasta. A ja mu grzecznie na to, że się myli, bo dwa największe miasta w Polsce nie są połączone droga S/A. Gdzie tu przewinienie?


Dostałeś wcześniej bana za udział w gównoburzy Kraków vs reszta świata. Po czym wracasz do tego samego wątku i usiłujesz rozpętać tę gównoburzę na nowo.
Żeby to chociaż był drugi raz. Ale nie, Ty notorycznie usiłujesz rozkręcać różne gównoburze, a ja muszę to sprzątać. Więc sobie nagrabiłeś za całokształt twórczości.


----------



## mk r

Trudno żeby wątek białoruski nie był obecnie pozbawiony emocji. Część kolegów rzeczywiście mocno się zaangażowała i zdarzają się nieodpowiedzialne słowa których ewentualna realizacja podgrzała by konflikt. Zasadniczo nikt jednak do strzelania do ludzi tam nie nawołuje. Co zaś do tematu armatek wodnych to fakt rozpatrywania tego tematu sam w sobie nie może być traktowany aż tak negatywnie. Obrona lini granicy wodą w trakcie ewentualnego szturmu nie była by niczym aż tak niespotykanym. Podobnie może sie dziać w trakcie protestów ulicznych. Rozmowa pierwotnie dotyczyła tego czy są terenowe polewaczki, tutaj jednak pojawiło się gdzieś idiotyczne hasło by lać po ludziach koczujących przy namiotach. Ani to logiczne ani możliwe do realizacji bo to terytorium obcego państwa.
Reasumując są osoby o skrajnie różnych poglądach ale nie uważam że sam wątek i aż tak dużo userów popełniło tu poważne gafy.


----------



## Hipolit

Odnośnie tych nieszczęsnych armatek wodnych. Na Naszym Ukochanym Forum, jest cały wątek (a nawet dwa) poświęcony maszynom i urządzeniom stworzonym do bezpośredniego zabijania ludzi. Uwaga - sarkazm! Może należałoby je skasować?


----------



## notdot

mk r said:


> wątek białoruski


a ja tak tylko nieśmiało zapytam (bojąc się bana ) po co na forum o budowach wieżowców, dróg, kolei, itp wątek o "wojence", bo trudno inaczej ten wątek nazwać, nie ma tam informacji jak się buduje np. drogi czy biurowce u naszych sąsiadów a jest tylko polityka i to ta w najgorszym wydaniu tak z jednej jak i z drugiej strony


----------



## 625

_RR_ said:


> Chciałem wstawić się za @Razparuk i skrócenie zsyłki.
> Myślę, że ban tkwi w nie właściwej interpretacji jego słów.
> Znam człowieka, on sam jest i cała jego rodzina od dawna zaszczepiony. Święty nie jest, ale to "prawak szczepionkowiec".
> Czy to zmienia ogląd jego słów? Historia bana poniżej:


@Razparuk odbanowany


----------



## 625

Aby zakończyć dyskusję o polewaczkach: przed użyciem należy wyłączyć napięcie w sieci trakcyjnej tramwajów. I niech na tym zakończy się donikądnieprowadząca dyskusja.


----------



## SmartHunt

Kemo said:


> Dostałeś wcześniej bana za udział w gównoburzy Kraków vs reszta świata. Po czym wracasz do tego samego wątku i usiłujesz rozpętać tę gównoburzę na nowo.
> Żeby to chociaż był drugi raz. Ale nie, Ty notorycznie usiłujesz rozkręcać różne gównoburze, a ja muszę to sprzątać. Więc sobie nagrabiłeś za całokształt twórczości.


No sory, ale nie pytam o pieszego bana, tylko o drugiego. Przy pierwszym nie ja rozkręciłem burzę, tylko się przyłączyłem. Przesiedziałem swoje na banie i odpokutowałem.

W swoim ostatnim poście nie krecilem żadnej afery, tylko stwierdziłem fakt, że dwa najwieksze miasta w Polsce nie są połączone droga klasy S/A. Nigdzie nie napisałem, że któreś z nich jest poszkodowane. I to celowo, żeby nikt mi nie zarzucał właśnie prowokacji. 

Wygląda na to, że drugi ban był za to samo co pierwszy. A nie wolno karac za to samo dwa razy.


----------



## Maciek97

625 wyruszył na jakąś szczepionkową krucjatę
Zabanował kogoś na 2 tygodnie za napisanie
"
Tadek KRK said:

Ale przecież szczepionki nie bronią przed transmisją. Zmniejszają prawdopodobieństwo i tyle. To nie jest cudowna tarcza.
"
Czyli bardzo jestem ciekaw za co KONKRETNIE. Może wg 625 szczepionki są cudowną tarczą i chronią całkowicie przed transmisją ale nie ma to potwierdzenia w faktach.


----------



## bartek76

@625 
Apel o rozwagę w moderowaniu wątku covidowego i nie podejmowanie decyzji w oparciu o wyrwane z kontekstu pojedyncze posty gdyż prowadzi to do mieszania antyszczepionkowców z osobami które zauważają że szczepionki nie są tak skuteczne jak mieliśmy na to nadzieję i że przynajmniej na dziś szczepionki nie oznaczają końca epidemii.*
@Tadek KRK w życiu nie jest antyszczepionkowcem co chyba jest widoczne czarno na białym w jego kolejnym poście, @MSQ też raczej nim nie jest a wrzucone przez niego twity mówią o tym że Covid porusza się falami i że wpływ naszej walki na te fale jest przynajmniej dyskusyjny**.

Prośba o ponowne rozważenie powyższych banów.

*Piszę to jako ktoś kto aktywnie promował szczepienia na tym forum, brał udział w kampanii szczepień prawie że od jej początku w UK i bierze udział do dziś, i jako ktoś kto jest zwolennikiem obowiązku szczepień na Covida. Szczepienia istotnie zredukowały śmiertelność oraz liczbę hospitalizacji/ciężkiego przebiegu choroby ale ich wpływ na transmisję jest dużo mniejszy i nie powstrzymuje kolejnych fal, dodatkowo jest problem dość szybkiego wygasania ochrony co pokazał już dobitnie Izrael i co jest również bardzo widoczne w UK. Obecnie mamy nadzieję że trzecie dawki "ubiją" wirusa, przynajmniej na jakiś bardziej rozsądny okres czasu, ale póki co to jest tylko nadzieja.

** Mam bardzo dobry przykład z UK, w Anglii od 19 lipca nie ma żadnych ograniczeń, w Szkocji i Walii cały czas zostały zachowane, liczba zachorowań jest zbliżona i przebiega w falach zależnych od lokalnych warunków szerzenia się wirusa, np w Szkocji był ostry wzrost pod koniec sierpnia i we wrześniu po tym jak w połowie sierpnia zakończyły się tam letnie wakacje, w Anglii ten wzrost był około 2-3 tygodni później z wyraźną korelacją z odpowiednio późniejszym początkiem roku szkolnego, a w Walii pomimo największych ograniczeń (jako jedyna część UK mają Covid Pass) sytuacja epidemiologiczna jest najgorsza. Akcja szczepień wszędzie szła w zbliżonym tempie (z Walią wyprzedzającą resztę o około 2 tygodnie).


----------



## Tomeyk

PretoriaNPG said:


> Kolega pepe72 w wątku o krakowkiej/małopolskiej walce ze smogiem tak "ładnie" ekologów nazywa


3 dni briga dla kolegi (pepe72)


----------



## 625

@kaktus miesiąc za wrzucanie nudesów do normalnych wątków. Niektórzy przeglądają forum w pracy. To nie jest forum dla piętnastolatków.


----------



## 625

Razparuk said:


> Nasz minister to jakiś żyd czy co? Niezłe teorie.
> I tak powinien beknać za dezorganizację systemu szpitalnictwa i nadprogramowe zgony. Niestety nie ma u nas kary śmierci.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorki ale jesteś na mocnym OT jednak pozwolę sobie to skomentować:
> 
> 🤣
> 
> Zastanów sie serio co napisałeś.





Razparuk said:


> Można wiele Braunowi zarzucić ale "faszyzm" to jest mocne odklejenie się od rzeczywistosci.
> Serio oklejanie każdego naklejką "faszysty" przypomina mi jakieś dziwne zabiegi na pograniczu szamanizmu politycznego.
> 
> Zasadniczo jednak Olszański imo albo był prowadzony albo czekano aż odwali coś "na grubo".
> Pytanie czy "sąd" go skaże...


Ban za antysemityzm.


----------



## Lombat

625 said:


> Ban za antysemityzm.


Ale że permanentny czy czasowy?

Nie śledzę wątków politycznych i covidowych, niemniej smuci mnie seria banów udzielanych za działalność w "wątkach pobocznych", a przecież to forum o infrastrukturze...


----------



## 625

Mnie też smuci, że mamy tu antysemitów, czy antyszczepionkowców. Albo że admini z innych części świata piszą skargę, że moderując forum o architekturze trafiają na zdjęcia nagich panienek. Miejsce dla takich forumowiczów nie jest na SSC.


----------



## Din Sevenn

625 said:


> @kaktusNiektórzy przeglądają forum w pracy.


W pracy się pracuje, a nie przegląda SSC  :*


----------



## Tomeyk

Ja z tego forum często korzystam w ramach pracy.


----------



## Wilku88

625 said:


> @kaktus miesiąc za wrzucanie nudesów do normalnych wątków. Niektórzy przeglądają forum w pracy. To nie jest forum dla piętnastolatków.


Hmm, czy to znaczy, że są wątki z nudesami? Wydawało mi sie, że był tu taki wątek, ale został wycięty pod naciskiem właścicieli forum.


----------



## MichalJ

625 said:


> Ban za antysemityzm.


Ale dla kogo?


----------



## Luka78

625 said:


> Ban za antysemityzm.


Nie udzielam się na tym forum aktywnie, ale dziwie się czytając niektóre werdykty moderatorów. 

Wskazanie na Żyda, ze jest Żydem to antysemityzm, jak wskażę na Francuza i nazwę go Francuzem to kwafifikowalbym się do bana ?

Jakakolwiek krytyka Żydów lub elgiebetowcow skutkuje karami. Czy te grupy sa nietykalne? Bo nie wiem, takie biedne i wiecznie ukrzywdzone? W wątku obok w najlepsze kwitnie rusufobia i jest ok? Ruskich można w najlepsze odczłowieczać?? 
Zagnieździło się tu ojkofobiczne lewactwo w najlepsze plujące na Polskę i Polaków przy każdej okazji, dziwi mnie, ze jest to tolerowane .


----------



## mkuldane

^^ czy ja dobrze widzę, że gość od 8 lat na forum ma JEDEN post? I to pewnie ten, który powyżej spłodził. Ciekawostka.



625 said:


> @kaktus miesiąc za wrzucanie nudesów do normalnych wątków. Niektórzy przeglądają forum w pracy. To nie jest forum dla piętnastolatków.


kolega prosi o link


----------



## Lombat

625 said:


> Ban za antysemityzm.





625 said:


> Mnie też smuci, że mamy tu antysemitów,





MichalJ said:


> Ale dla kogo?


Kolego @625, zazwyczaj nie dyskutuję z Twoimi werdyktami bo przeważnie są słuszne.
Ostatnio jednak za dużo sypie się permabanów za tego typu wybryki.
W tym przypadku w sposób szczególny uważam permabana za daleko idące przegięcie i karę nieadekwatną do czynu, zaś nazwanie kolegi @Razparuk "antysemitą" tylko za to, że użył słowa "żyd" - napisanego z małej litery świadomie i celowo - jest daleko idącą nadinterpretacją.
Przecież on jawnie użył tego słowa w potocznym znaczeniu. Każdy jako dziecko używał tego słowa w tym znaczeniu.

Wnoszę o redukcję kary na "do końca roku" lub na 3 miesiące, jeśli 1.5 miesiąca to za mało.
Oraz o osobną opinię trzech modów w sprawie @Kemo @Luki_SL @Tomeyk.


----------



## bartek76

mkuldane said:


> kolega prosi o link


A to nie było coś o Putinie i obwodzie Kaliningradzkim?
Też w to kliknąłem w robocie i cholera czekam na zjebę/naganę za nadużycie służbowego kompa


----------



## Marynata

Luka78 said:


> Zagnieździło się tu ojkofobiczne lewactwo w najlepsze plujące na Polskę i Polaków przy każdej okazji, dziwi mnie, ze jest to tolerowane .


----------



## notdot

Lombat said:


> zaś nazwanie kolegi @Razparuk "antysemitą" tylko za to, że użył słowa "żyd"


ja napisałem w rozmowie potocznej, że na telefonie nie używam


> pejsbuka i gugla


 to dostałem miesiąc bana za "antysemityzm" gdzie w ogóle się nie zastanawiałem nad jakąś negatywną konotacją tego zwrotu, zwyczajnie tak się pisze w necie bardzo często i tyle,


----------



## kryst

Czy nazwanie kilku tysięcy migrantów którzy przedostali się do Niemiec przez Polską granicę, łukaszenkowską agenturą jest moralne? 


Hipolit said:


> Służyłeś kiedyś na granicy?
> I *skąd masz informacje, o samopoczuciu łukaszenkowskiej agentury*?


----------



## Grvl

no tak jakby są pionkami w grze Łukaszenki, ergo świadomie lub nieświadomie są jego agenturą i realizatorami powierzonych przez "górę" zadań.


----------



## Delwin1

kryst said:


> Czy nazwanie kilku tysięcy migrantów którzy przedostali się do Niemiec przez Polską granicę, łukaszenkowską agenturą jest moralne?



A to teraz na forum kontroluje się moralność? Cnoty niewieście też?


----------



## Hipolit

Grvl said:


> no tak jakby są pionkami w grze Łukaszenki, ergo świadomie lub nieświadomie są jego agenturą i realizatorami powierzonych przez "górę" zadań.


Jeszcze słowo wyjaśnienia. W Polsce, po stanie wojennym, ówczesna władza szeroko oferowała możliwości migracji osobom niewygodnym politycznie, jak również pospolitym przestępcom, przy czym wtykała pomiędzy nich "swoich ludzi". Dlaczego nie miałby robić tego Łukaszenka, wychowany na tych samych wzorcach postępowania? O tym, kto zostanie skierowany na granice z Polską decyduje wszak on.


----------



## kryst

Grvl said:


> no tak jakby są pionkami w grze Łukaszenki, ergo świadomie lub nieświadomie są jego agenturą i realizatorami powierzonych przez "górę" zadań.


Oj chyba definicja agenta jest sporo inna i mocno odmienna od tego co napisałeś... ale rozumiem antysemityzm wyssaliśmy z mlekiem i oni tez byli agentami to nawet się całkiem zgadza bo witali sowietów w 1939 roku kwiatami.. teraz jak widać można to rozciągnąć na każdego kto nam nie pasuje, a że nikt nam nie pasuje to nawet Biden jest agentem itp . Dobrych kilka tysięcy agentów w Niemczech jest się czego bać, niedługo opanują wszystkie dziedziny życia i armię..... ponowie pytanie czy wszyscy zdrowi czy aż tak Covid uderzył...


----------



## Hipolit

kryst said:


> Oj chyba definicja agenta jest sporo inna i mocno odmienna od tego co napisałeś...


Głos fachowca...


----------



## Kemo

kryst said:


> Oj chyba definicja agenta jest sporo inna i mocno odmienna od tego co napisałeś... ale rozumiem antysemityzm wyssaliśmy z mlekiem i oni tez byli agentami to nawet się całkiem zgadza bo witali sowietów w 1939 roku kwiatami.. teraz jak widać można to rozciągnąć na każdego kto nam nie pasuje, a że nikt nam nie pasuje to nawet Biden jest agentem itp . Dobrych kilka tysięcy agentów w Niemczech jest się czego bać, niedługo opanują wszystkie dziedziny życia i armię..... ponowie pytanie czy wszyscy zdrowi czy aż tak Covid uderzył...


Straszne pieniactwo uprawiasz. Masz ode mnie tydzień wolnego od wątku białoruskiego.


----------



## kryst

Kemo said:


> Straszne pieniactwo uprawiasz. Masz ode mnie tydzień wolnego od wątku białoruskiego.


Nie wiem czy pieniactwo, to *raczej wyłącznie mocno refleksyjny sarkazm i wskazywanie braku logiki u piszących, czy podstawowych błędów w rozumowaniu*, lub zadawanie trudnych pytań na, które nikt nie potrafi lub nie chce odpowiedzieć, wcześniej tylko wątek czytałem, ale ile można, a jak się zaczęło zabijanie i nazwanie biednych często oszukanych ludzi agentami(czasy PRL sie przypomniały tam tez wszyscy inni byli agentami) to już historia się przypomina, wiec to nie ja jestem pieniaczem to tam w tych tekstach rzeczy dzieją się straszne i pokazują też jakimi strasznymi ludźmi w rzeczywistości jesteśmy....
W sumie dzięki za uwolnienie, ale mojego spokoju ducha i samopoczucia to nie poprawi, a watek stanie się już totalnie hardnarodowy i nawet nikt nie zaoponuje, będzie już samo lizanie ..... Wczoraj gość za proponowanie strzelania w kilku postach, dostał dwa tygodnie, ja za wskazywanie zwykłych błędów u piszących i naśmiewanie się z nich(teloportujące się autobusy z migranatami itp) też jestem wykluczony. Myślę, że to jednak nie mnie trzeba uzdrawiać, nie ja jestem problemem dla wątku, a zdecydowanie inne osoby...


----------



## 625

Stobrawski wzywający do strzelania z ostrej amunicji także do kibiców - także 2 tygodnie bana.


----------



## 625

mieszkaniec33 - 2 tygodnie bana za prorosyjski trolling w wątku militarnym.


----------



## 625

borubar7 i Milamber - po 2 tygodnie za wątek Białoruski.


----------



## mk r

Ja również proszę o zmniejszenie kary dla Rozparuka. Ma zazwyczaj swój "lekko szorstki" sposób postrzegania świata, ale jest on merytoryczny.


----------



## kryst

mk r said:


> Ja również proszę o zmniejszenie kary dla Rozparuka. Ma zazwyczaj swój "lekko szorstki" sposób postrzegania świata, ale jest on merytoryczny.


Tz, że Braun nie jest jednak faszystą???


----------



## el nino

mk r said:


> Ja również proszę o zmniejszenie kary dla Rozparuka. Ma zazwyczaj swój "lekko szorstki" sposób postrzegania świata, ale jest on merytoryczny.


Jaki? Chyba przymiotniki się Tobie pomyliły.


----------



## Lombat

W kontekście fali banów za smaczki językowe, mając na celu uchronienie przed zbanownianiem cennego usera, nie prosząc o nałożenie kary, lecz wyrażając prośbę o zajęcie stanowiska: "czy tak wypada?", pytam:
Czy takie słowa są dopuszczalne na tym forum?
Bo mnie też się czasem zdarza użyć tego słowa w różnych kontekstach.


bronco10 said:


> główny szlak tranzytowy *ruskich* tirów


Czy w zakresie kolegi @Razparuk mogę liczyć na ponowne rozważenie podjętej decyzji?


Lombat said:


> Wnoszę o redukcję kary na "do końca roku" lub na 3 miesiące, jeśli 1.5 miesiąca to za mało.
> Oraz o osobną opinię trzech modów w sprawie @Kemo @Luki_SL @Tomeyk.


----------



## newsted

Razparuk to był rak tego forum, dziwię się, że dopiero poleciał razem z tonim.


----------



## Hipolit

newsted said:


> Razparuk to był rak tego forum, dziwię się, że dopiero poleciał razem z tonim.


Jakie to proste. Piszemy "rak" i prawda automagicznie po naszej stronie, co zwalania od argumentacji. Smuteczek.
Ja również proszę o zmniejszenie kary dla Rozparuka.


----------



## JGambolputty

Nie no, sory, gość rozpieprzał notorycznie PHP swoimi wtrętami i zerową wartością dyskusyjną (czy kiedykolwiek odpowiedział na zadane mu pytanie bez kręcenia?) i temat zjeżdżał na kilka stron bo niektórzy po prostu nie potrafią się powstrzymać i nie odpowiadać trollowi a niektórzy widać go jeszcze bronią, to jest przerażające po prostu. To był rak i dobrze że wreszcie poleciał, są inni bardziej wartościowi "z drugiej strony".


----------



## Hipolit

JGambolputty said:


> Nie no, sory, gość rozpieprzał notorycznie PHP swoimi wtrętami i zerową wartością dyskusyjną (czy kiedykolwiek odpowiedział na zadane mu pytanie bez kręcenia?)


Nie wchodzę na PHP od dłuższego czasu. Z Kolegą Rozparukiem mam do czynienia w wątku białoruskim. Tam, uważam, sporo ciekawych rzeczy powiedział i wartych przemyślenia opinii napisał.
Przy okazji, przykre jest, gdy okazuje się, że jeśli w jednym z elementów nie zgadzasz się z aktualną linią partii i natychmiast określany jesteś jako odszczepieniec, czy wręcz sugeruje ci się, że jesteś bandytą.
Masz rację oceniając moją wypowiedź. To smutne co piszę, bo coraz więcej smutku we mnie.


----------



## kryst

newsted said:


> Razparuk to był rak tego forum, dziwię się, że dopiero poleciał razem z tonim.


Nie to nie był rak, o nikim tak nie można napisać, Rozparuk niemal zawsze pisał sarkastycznie, wiec nie wszyscy łapali, na całkowitego bana nie zasługuje(zresztą czy Toni zasługiwał?), ale trzeba pamiętać obecną sytuację miał bana, który na prośbę innych został skrócony, po czym następnego dnia zarobił kolejnego....


----------



## panAeL

JGambolputty said:


> Nie no, sory, gość rozpieprzał notorycznie PHP swoimi wtrętami i zerową wartością dyskusyjną (czy kiedykolwiek odpowiedział na zadane mu pytanie bez kręcenia?) i temat zjeżdżał na kilka stron bo niektórzy po prostu nie potrafią się powstrzymać i nie odpowiadać trollowi a niektórzy widać go jeszcze bronią, to jest przerażające po prostu. To był rak i dobrze że wreszcie poleciał, są inni bardziej wartościowi "z drugiej strony".


Jak można bardziej rozpieprzyć wątek, w którym post informujący o tym, że Terlecki jest zarażony covidem, a chwilę wcześniej siedział w sejmie koło Kaczyńskiego, zbiera serduszka? Błagam Cię...

625, skasowałeś posty, które zacytowałeś jako powód bana, więc nie jestem w stanie określić ich kontekstu, ale z samych postów nigdzie nie wynika, że Razparuk jest antysemitą. To Twoja nadinterpretacja ocierająca się o słynne "życzenie komuś śmierci" glicka...


----------



## Lombat

JGambolputty said:


> Nie no, sory, gość rozpieprzał notorycznie PHP swoimi wtrętami


To można mu dać bana na ten konkrety wątek.


Hipolit said:


> Nie wchodzę na PHP od dłuższego czasu. Z Kolegą Rozparukiem mam do czynienia w wątku białoruskim.


Ja też nie wchodzę na PHP bo nie mam na to czasu i nerwów, Razparuka mam w energetycznym.


kryst said:


> Rozparuk niemal zawsze pisał sarkastycznie,


Ja też często piszę sarkastycznie, i to w wątkach merytorycznych.


panAeL said:


> *625, skasowałeś posty, które zacytowałeś jako powód bana, więc nie jestem w stanie określić ich kontekstu, ale z samych postów nigdzie nie wynika, że Razparuk jest antysemitą*


O to to, o właśnie, to.


----------



## ps-man

panAeL said:


> 625, skasowałeś posty, które zacytowałeś jako powód bana, więc nie jestem w stanie określić ich kontekstu, ale z samych postów nigdzie nie wynika, że Razparuk jest antysemitą. To Twoja nadinterpretacja ocierająca się o słynne "życzenie komuś śmierci" glicka...


Kurła, usuniesz post - źle. Zostawisz, aby pokazać za co ktoś oberwała banana - to pierdyliard razy raportują, by usunąć. No, nie dogodzisz.


----------



## drugastrona

ps-man said:


> Nie wiem kim miałby być ten Ktoś i z jakiego powodu miałby dostać bana "z urzędu". Ban dotyczy szczególnego przypadku: Ambitnego Wirażki i jego praktyk w dyskusji.
> W ostatnim półroczu zapełnił kartotekę powtarzającymi się uwagami:
> 
> 
> W warstwie "merytorycznej" jego posty, na szczęście niezbyt liczne, można podsumować w sposób następujący:
> 
> szerokie ulice - tak, tramwaje nie + maks. 2 zdania komunałów nie wnoszących nic do wątków, w których te posty pozostawiał,
> lepsze 4 przesiadki niż...w sumie nie wiem o co mu chodziło,
> chełpienie się podróżowaniem KM bez biletu, bo standardy komunikacji nie spełniają jego oczekiwań.


A widzisz. A nie mogłeś tego wszystkiego od razu napisać? Za to wrzuciłeś dwa zupełnie niegroźne cytaty, za które w życiu bym się nie spodziewał, że można zebrać miesiąc bana. Swoją drogą - nie wolno już na forum dyskusyjnym pisać swoich poglądów? Nie wolno pisać, że się lubi szerokie ulice i 4 przesiadki? Zawsze było tak, że za poglądy banów nie ma (no chyba że chodzi o łamanie prawa). To że Ty się nie zgadzasz z kimś, kto pisze, że lubi szerokie ulice, nie daje Ci powodu do banowania takiej osoby. Każdy ma prawo do własnych poglądów - no chyba, że napiszecie nowy regulamin, w którym tę zasadę oficjalnie zmienicie i wypiszecie enumeratywnie poglądy dozwolone na tym forum (które w tym momencie przestanie być forum dyskusyjnym).


----------



## 625

drugastrona said:


> Każdy ma prawo do własnych poglądów - no chyba, że napiszecie nowy regulamin, w którym tę zasadę oficjalnie zmienicie i wypiszecie enumeratywnie poglądy dozwolone na tym forum (które w tym momencie przestanie być forum dyskusyjnym).


Wyjaśnij mi, jak to jest że w kółko masz problemy z rzeczami, które dla zaangażowanych w daną dyskusję (tu np. forumowicze z Łodzi) nie stanowią problemu w rozpoznaniu trollowania?


----------



## drugastrona

625 said:


> Wyjaśnij mi, jak to jest że w kółko masz problemy z rzeczami, które dla zaangażowanych w daną dyskusję (tu np. forumowicze z Łodzi) nie stanowią problemu w rozpoznaniu trollowania?


Po pierwsze nie mam w kółko problemów, a po drugie to nie wiem, jakie macie metody rozróżniania co jest wyrażaniem poglądów a co jest trolingiem, bo na podstawie cytatów, które wstawiacie w wątkach banowych, troling to są czyjeś poglądy, z którymi się po prostu nie zgadzacie. Nie wiem czy składać zawiadomienia o gostkach, którzy przykładowo ciągle piszą, że jest za mało miejsc parkingowych czy za dużo ścieżek rowerowych czy że ulice powinny być szersze w Warszawie, bo nie umiem odróżnić, czy trolują (bo się z nimi nie zgadzam) czy po prostu wyrażają swoje poglądy, do czego mają święte prawo.


----------



## bromsky

drugastrona said:


> Po pierwsze nie mam w kółko problemów, a po drugie to nie wiem, jakie macie metody rozróżniania co jest wyrażaniem poglądów a co jest trolingiem, bo na podstawie cytatów, które wstawiacie w wątkach banowych, troling to są czyjeś poglądy, z którymi się po prostu nie zgadzacie. Nie wiem czy składać zawiadomienia o gostkach, którzy przykładowo ciągle piszą, że jest za mało miejsc parkingowych czy za dużo ścieżek rowerowych czy że ulice powinny być szersze w Warszawie, bo nie umiem odróżnić, czy trolują (bo się z nimi nie zgadzam) czy po prostu wyrażają swoje poglądy, do czego mają święte prawo.


Dodam jeszcze, że o ile jak widzę ogólnie pojęty język nienawiści nie jest tu tolerowany, co jest OK, to jednak są wyjątki. Np. wyzywanie ludzi od szurów jest już w porządku...


----------



## ps-man

drugastrona said:


> Po pierwsze nie mam w kółko problemów, a po drugie to nie wiem, jakie macie metody rozróżniania co jest wyrażaniem poglądów a co jest trolingiem, bo na podstawie cytatów, które wstawiacie w wątkach banowych, troling to są czyjeś poglądy, z którymi się po prostu nie zgadzacie. Nie wiem czy składać zawiadomienia o gostkach, którzy przykładowo ciągle piszą, że jest za mało miejsc parkingowych czy za dużo ścieżek rowerowych czy że ulice powinny być szersze w Warszawie, bo nie umiem odróżnić, czy trolują (bo się z nimi nie zgadzam) czy po prostu wyrażają swoje poglądy, do czego mają święte prawo.


Zgłoszenia z linkami. 

W tym przypadku nie było próby wymiany poglądów, lecz wrzutka z oklepanymi frazesami. I to wszystko w wątku, który istnieje od 12 lat. W wątku, który aktualnie stanowi o budowie linii tramwajowej, a inwestycja jest nie w planach, lecz w trakcie realizacji.


----------



## drugastrona

Dobra, czyli zgłaszać posty, z którymi się nie zgadzam. Wiesz, dopytuję o różne rzeczy, skoro już wcześniej moderatorzy potwierdzili, że można używać wulgarnych wyrazów na forum (poprzez niedanie kary za wulgaryzm w zalinkowanym poście w księgach).


----------



## Maciek97

No cóż, jak tam wrażliwość modów w tym przypadku?
"Pruć w antyszepionklowców całym magazynkiem. "








Skyscraper City Forum







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Wszystko ma swoje granice. Tydzień odpoczynku.


----------



## 90kifot

625 said:


> 90kifot tydzień bana za antyszczepionkową propagandę w politycznym śmieszkowaniu


Weź mi wyślij tego mema co wstawiłem. Dostałem bezpodstawnie jakiegoś bana, nigdy nie byłem i nie jestem przeciwnikiem szczepień. Jeśli już wstawiłem coś antyszczepiennego, to na pewno miało to charakter satyryczny.


----------



## marcin954

Pora już chyba podziękować panu ilcomeback za gościnny występ? 

post #28329


----------



## gacol

Ja bym go zostawił; taką tępą propaganda nikogo nie przekona do ruskiego mira, za to go skutecznie ośmiesza.


----------



## Sławek

panAeL said:


> Usuwanie postów jest dla mnie kompletnie niezrozumiałe. Na żadnym innym forum nie spotkałem się z taką praktyką.
> Użytkownik XXX ma bana. Za co? Nie dowiesz się, bo posty skasowane.
> Przecież to kompletnie bez sensu. Moderacja ma przecież możliwość edycji posta.
> 
> nie widzę podstaw do bana za zacytowane posty,
> nie jestem w stanie zobaczyć kontekstu rozmowy (bo może powód wynikał właśnie z kontekstu),
> nie wiem w którym wątku napisane były posty (czy to przypadkiem nie PHP, za zgłaszanie którego dostaje się bany?  )
> 
> Przedstawiam jak widzę całe zajście jako zwykły user i co można zrobić w przyszłości, żeby do takich sytuacji nie doprowadzać.


Szukałem sobie czegoś w wyszukiwarce i mi m.in tę dyskusję wypluło







więc się wypowiem.
Ty tak serio? Administrowałem, moderowałem fora, obecnie też moderuję pewną popularną grupę i napiszę - to tak nie działa.

Moderatorzy na różnych forach usuwają niewłaściwe treści i to jest całkowicie normalne i to jest prawo funkcji moderatora.
Moderator nie ma obowiązku się tłumaczyć przed tłumem co zrobił i dlaczego. Ba, im bardziej tłumaczy, tym gorzej dla moderatora. Dlaczego? Bo zawsze kogoś nie zadowoli swoją decyzją. Najlepiej robić swoje i się nie tłumaczyć ogółowi. Delikwent ma wiedzieć i moderatorzy i administratorzy mają wiedzieć. Zresztą wszystko jest w logach forum, kto, co i kiedy wymoderował i przeważnie administratorzy mają do nich dostęp i jak coś nie tegeś mogą zadziałać. 

To, że tutaj istnieje coś takiego jak ta księga, to naprawdę jest ewenement na skalę światową. Nie spotkałem się z taką praktyką poza tym forum. Ma to swoje plusy, ze wiadomo jakiego usera nie zobaczymy, ale i minusy że się moderator/administrator tłumaczy. Sam wiem to po sobie. Kiedyś chciałem być "ludzki" i tłumaczyłem się z podjętych działań, w efekcie parę osób wsiadło mi na głowę i przyznam się, że tylko czekałem aż ktoś złamie regulamin. Nie złamali, ale ja zmieniłem podejście i dobrze, bo funkcja moderatora jest bardzo niewdzięczna i obciążająca psychicznie i czasochłonna.


----------



## panAeL

Sławek said:


> Szukałem sobie czegoś w wyszukiwarce i mi m.in tę dyskusję wypluło
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> więc się wypowiem.
> Ty tak serio?


Owszem, ja tak serio 



Sławek said:


> Moderatorzy na różnych forach usuwają niewłaściwe treści i to jest całkowicie normalne i to jest prawo funkcji moderatora.


Kiedy treść zasługuje na kasacje, jak najbardziej. W wypadku posta Razparuka nie widzę takiej konieczności.



Sławek said:


> Moderator nie ma obowiązku się tłumaczyć przed tłumem co zrobił i dlaczego. Ba, im bardziej tłumaczy, tym gorzej dla moderatora. Dlaczego? Bo zawsze kogoś nie zadowoli swoją decyzją. Najlepiej robić swoje i się nie tłumaczyć ogółowi. Delikwent ma wiedzieć i moderatorzy i administratorzy mają wiedzieć. Zresztą wszystko jest w logach forum, kto, co i kiedy wymoderował i przeważnie administratorzy mają do nich dostęp i jak coś nie tegeś mogą zadziałać.


I tak, i nie.
FPW od wielu lat zamienia się powoli w poletko wojny ideologicznej, w której jedna strona sporu ma wyraźną przewagę. Zaczęło się od PHP i rozlewa się powoli po wszystkich wątkach. Banowanie jednego z nielicznych przedstawicieli drugiej strony i usuwanie postów, za które został zbanowany, jest odbieranie nie jako pilnowanie porządku, a "usuwanie niewygodnych świadków". Jeśli zależy Ci na tym, by w ramach pełnionej funkcji nie tylko działać sprawnie, ale tez być odbieranym jako sprawiedliwy moderujący dyskusję, a nie cyngiel jednej strony sporu działaj tak, by obie strony odbierały Cię jako sprawiedliwego. Jeśli info o banie wywołuje oburzenie jednej, a reakcje serduszek drugiej, to coś tu jest chyba nie tak...

Argument o administracji chybiony. Jedynym przypadkiem próby uzyskania reakcji administracji który znam, była wiadomość markusa do Jana. Finalnie korespondencja trafiła na lokalne poletko, a markus został zbanowany. Tak więc trochę średnio z tym działaniem...



Sławek said:


> To, że tutaj istnieje coś takiego jak ta księga, to naprawdę jest ewenement na skalę światową. Nie spotkałem się z taką praktyką poza tym forum.


Jesteś moderatorem na Elektrodzie?


----------



## Sławek

panAeL said:


> W wypadku posta Razparuka nie widzę takiej konieczności.


A ja nie zamierzam oceniać działań moderatorów, bo jako użytkownicy nie znamy pełnego obrazu problemu.


> być odbieranym jako sprawiedliwy moderujący dyskusję, a nie cyngiel jednej strony sporu działaj tak, by obie strony odbierały Cię jako sprawiedliwego. Jeśli info o banie wywołuje oburzenie jednej, a reakcje serduszek drugiej, to coś tu jest chyba nie tak...


W życiu nie da się zadowolić każdego. To awykonalne, zapomnij o tym. Ani na forum, ani w życiu codziennym. 


> Jesteś moderatorem na Elektrodzie?


Nie, obecnie moderuję na kilkunastotysięcznej grupie motoryzacyjnej Forda, a kiedyś kilkuset tysięcznym forum administrowałem.


----------



## 625

panAeL said:


> Banowanie jednego z nielicznych przedstawicieli drugiej strony


Skrajna prawica nie ma jakichś specjalnych praw tylko dlatego że jest drugą stroną w stosunku do normalnych ludzi.


----------



## Esitor

625 said:


> Ban na tydzień za obrażanie narodu kurdyjskiego, który samotnie walczył z ISIS i trollowanie nie na temat.


Muszę uczciwie przyznać, że również dopuściłem się podobnej przewiny (choć o tyle lepiej, że w PHP, a nie w wątku o wrocławskim MPK), a post został najwyraźniej przeoczony:








Skyscraper City Forum







www.skyscrapercity.com





A poważnie rzecz ujmując, czy istnieje jakaś lista państw i bytów administracyjnych, których nie wolno nazywać "cyrkiem"? Nie będę oczywiście tu strugał jakiegoś demokraty i domagał się uzasadnienia; interesuje mnie to czysto profilaktycznie.


----------



## 625

Esitor said:


> A poważnie rzecz ujmując, czy istnieje jakaś lista państw i bytów administracyjnych, których nie wolno nazywać "cyrkiem"? Nie będę oczywiście tu strugał jakiegoś demokraty i domagał się uzasadnienia; interesuje mnie to czysto profilaktycznie.


Nie trolluj w księdze brigów i banów, chyba że chcesz dostać bana.


----------



## Castletroy

@625 Zbanowałeś dako w wątku białoruskim na kilka dni argumentując, że Polska nie uznaje kurdyjską PKK za organizacje terrorystyczną. Uznaje, Unia Europejska uznaje.





__





EUR-Lex - L:2021:043:FULL - EN - EUR-Lex







eur-lex.europa.eu


----------



## Maciek97

625 said:


> Skrajna prawica nie ma jakichś specjalnych praw tylko dlatego że jest drugą stroną w stosunku do normalnych ludzi.


A w czym lepsza jest skrajna lewica równie daleko oddalona od normalnych ludzi?
Bo chyba większość się zgodzi że traktowani są "nieco" inaczej.


----------



## Lombat

625 said:


> Skrajna prawica nie ma jakichś specjalnych praw tylko dlatego że jest drugą stroną w stosunku do normalnych ludzi.


Gdzie jest definicja ram określających czym są "normalni ludzie"?
Czy gdzieś w regulaminie Forum?

Co z @Razparuk?


----------



## newsted

Maciek97 said:


> A w czym lepsza jest skrajna lewica równie daleko oddalona od normalnych ludzi?
> Bo chyba większość się zgodzi że traktowani są "nieco" inaczej.


Nie kojarzę tutaj przedstawicieli skrajnej lewicy. Przedstawicieli skrajnej prawicy jest na pęczki.


----------



## 625

Lombat said:


> Gdzie jest definicja ram określających czym są "normalni ludzie"?
> Czy gdzieś w regulaminie Forum?
> 
> Co z @Razparuk?


Na forum zabroniony jest rasizm i antysemityzm.


----------



## kryst

Castletroy said:


> @625 Zbanowałeś dako w wątku białoruskim na kilka dni argumentując, że Polska nie uznaje kurdyjską PKK za organizacje terrorystyczną. Uznaje, Unia Europejska uznaje.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EUR-Lex - L:2021:043:FULL - EN - EUR-Lex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eur-lex.europa.eu


Pewności, że nadal tak jest ja nie mam USA np dostarczała im oficjalnie broń i wojska były traktowane jako sojusznicze. Wpisy były na wyraźne żądanie Turcji., a każdym przypadku sądy podważały wpisanie PKK na listę i cały czas EU się przepycha z sądami(z linku wyżej zostało podważone i uznane za nie byłe przez sąd, dotyczyło okresu do 2017 roku) obecnie ponownie sprawa jest w sądzie, problem z uznaniem lub nie jest też we Francji i WB. Dodatkowo..

Wiki wymienia obecnie tak.
The following other countries and organizations have listed or otherwise labelled the PKK in an official capacity as a terrorist organization:
Australia,[183][184] Austria,[185] Azerbaijan,[186] Canada,[187] Czech Republic,[188] Iran,[189] Japan,[190] Kazakhstan,[191] Kyrgyzstan,[192] New Zealand,[193] Spain,[194] Syria.[155]


----------



## 625

kryst said:


> Pewności że nadal tak jest ja nie mam USA np dostarczała im oficjalnie broń i wojska były traktowane jako sojusznicze Wiki wymienia obecnie tak..
> 
> The following other countries and organizations have listed or otherwise labelled the PKK in an official capacity as a terrorist organization:
> Australia,[183][184] Austria,[185] Azerbaijan,[186] Canada,[187] Czech Republic,[188] Iran,[189] Japan,[190] Kazakhstan,[191] Kyrgyzstan,[192] New Zealand,[193] Spain,[194] Syria.[155]


Odbanowałem dako, ze względu na wątpliwości. Ale zwracam uwagę na to, co pisze powyżej @kryst


----------



## 19Dako20

Znam te wątpliwości i słyszałem o przepychankach. Niemniej nasza przepychanka była o to, czy Polska uznała PKK i formacje pomocnicze za org terrorystyczne, a no uznała i jest to fakt zapisany złotymi zgłoskami w żurnalu Unii Europejskiej, a zatem i Polski (miejmy nadzieje, że jak najdłuzej).


----------



## panAeL

625 said:


> Skrajna prawica nie ma jakichś specjalnych praw tylko dlatego że jest drugą stroną w stosunku do normalnych ludzi.


My - normalni, oni - skrajna prawica. Nie dało się lepiej zobrazować tego, o czym pisałem w poprzednim poście.


625 said:


> Na forum zabroniony jest rasizm i antysemityzm.


Po raz ostatni, bo z każdym kolejnym postem miecz Damoklesa, tzn. "zaśmiecanie księgi" wisi nade mną coraz niżej: w zacytowanych i usuniętych przez Ciebie postach Razparuka *nie ma antysemityzmu. *


----------



## Lombat

625 said:


> Na forum zabroniony jest rasizm i antysemityzm.





panAeL said:


> Po raz ostatni, bo z każdym kolejnym postem miecz Damoklesa, tzn. "zaśmiecanie księgi" wisi nade mną coraz niżej: w zacytowanych i usuniętych przez Ciebie postach Razparuka *nie ma antysemityzmu.*


Prosze o udowodnienie tezy że @Razparuk jest Antysemitą albo o niezwłoczne jego odbanowanie.
2 tygodnie minęło, to powinno wystarczyć za napisanie słowa "żyd" z małej litery w kontekście pejoratywnym. Antysemityzmu tam nie było.


----------



## Grvl

Akurat Razparuk, jak niewiele innych użytkowników, zasłużył sobie trollowaniem od wielu miesięcy w PHP i bardzo się dziwię, że tak długo był tolerowany.


----------



## Maciek97

To można trollować w PHP? Przecież to specjalny wątek i jakby wyłączony spod nadzoru itp więc co to może miec wspólnego z banem za coś zupełnie innego?


----------



## Paziu

Lombat said:


> za napisanie słowa "żyd" z małej litery w kontekście pejoratywnym. Antysemityzmu tam nie było.


Ale napisanie słowa "żyd" w kontekście pejoratywnym to właśnie czysty, podstawowy antysemityzm 
Rozumiem, że tam gdzie Żydów-sąsiadów palono w stodołach, takie "drobnostki" jak powyższe uchodzą za jakąś normę nie wartą uwagi. Ale kurła, przenoszenie standardów z północno-wschodniego Mazowsza na całe forum to jakieś totalne oderwanie od rzeczywistości.


----------



## MichalJ

Mówienie o "standardach z północno-wschodniego Mazowsza" to też jest najczystszej wody rasizm.


----------



## 625

Lombat said:


> Prosze o udowodnienie tezy że @Razparuk jest Antysemitą albo o niezwłoczne jego odbanowanie.
> 2 tygodnie minęło, to powinno wystarczyć za napisanie słowa "żyd" z małej litery w kontekście pejoratywnym. Antysemityzmu tam nie było.


Nie ma dowodów na to, aby Korwin wiedział, co mówił Mikke. Ani aby wrzucane przez Razparuka filmy z wypowiedziami Brauna o żydach były antysemickie.


----------



## Delwin1

Paziu said:


> Ale napisanie słowa "żyd" w kontekście pejoratywnym to właśnie czysty, podstawowy antysemityzm


A jak piszemy Polak czy protestant w kontekście pejoratywnym to co jest?


----------



## 625

Delwin1 said:


> A jak piszemy Polak czy protestant w kontekście pejoratywnym to co jest?


Jeśli Niemiec napisze _Polacke_. Jesteś Niemcem?


----------



## Delwin1

Pytanie nadal jest aktualne: co to jest?


----------



## Paziu

Niexwiem w jakim swiecie żyjesz, ale ja się nie spotkałem w Polsce z pejoratywnym znaczeniem Polaka (pisanego dużą literą) czy protestanta. "Polaczek", ok. Ale w ogóle "protestant", WTF? Jakie są pejoratywnym znaczenia? 
Niemniej zapewne chodzi Ci o nienawiść na tle narodowościowym lub religijnym. 

Przy czym ważny jest i kontekst i osoba wypowiadająca. Tak jak stereotypowy mieszkaniec nowojorskiego Harlemu zwracając się do swojego kolegi słowem na N nie dopuszcza się rasizmu, tak Polak mówiący o innym "Polaczek" nie dopuszcza się zachowania nienawistnego na tle narodowościowym. To zwykła autokrytyka. Tak, mówiąc o sobie można sobie pozwolić na więcej niż wobec innych.


----------



## Grvl

Paziu said:


> Niexwiem w jakim swiecie żyjesz, ale ja się nie spotkałem w Polsce z pejoratywnym znaczeniem Polaka (pisanego dużą literą)













🙃


----------



## zajf

625 said:


> Nie ma dowodów na to, aby Korwin wiedział, co mówił Mikke. Ani aby wrzucane przez Razparuka filmy z wypowiedziami Brauna o *żydach* były antysemickie.


Są bany za pisanie z małej litery?


----------



## Hipolit

zajf said:


> Są bany za pisanie z małej litery?


_Mocium panie... wziąć w sposobie,
Jako ufność ku osobie...
Mocium panie waszmość pana;
Która, lubo mało znana...
Która, lubo mało znana...
pokazując palcem
Cóż to jest?
DYNDALSKI
podnosząc się
Źyd, jaśnie panie.
Lecz w literę go przerobię.
CZEŚNIK
Jak mi jeszcze kropla skapie,
To cię trzepnę tak po łapie,
Aż proformę wspomnisz sobie. - _


----------



## Kemo

kryst said:


> Nie wiem czy pieniactwo, to *raczej wyłącznie mocno refleksyjny sarkazm i wskazywanie braku logiki u piszących, czy podstawowych błędów w rozumowaniu*,


Wróciłeś do wątku białoruskiego i znowu robisz to samo. Rozwalasz wątek wyzywając dyskutantów od pisowskich trolli. To nie jest PHP.
Tym razem dwa tygodnie przerwy.
Przy okazji @Marek_101 tydzień przerwy za zaczepki personalne


----------



## kryst

Kemo said:


> Wróciłeś do wątku białoruskiego i znowu robisz to samo. Rozwalasz wątek wyzywając dyskutantów od pisowskich trolli. To nie jest PHP.
> Tym razem dwa tygodnie przerwy.
> Przy okazji @Marek_101 tydzień przerwy za zaczepki personalne


Nie było z moje strony żadnych, absolutnie żadnych zaczepek personalnych po za tą skierowana w odpowiedzi na kłamstwa Marka( który jak wiadomo nie od dziś jest takim trollem ), który w sumie jest tylko od prowokowania we wszystkich wątkach a wszystkie posty były merytoryczne i wskazywały na błędy w rozumowaniu i logice, forum nie jest od tego aby lizać się pot.. i mieć identyczne poglądy, wiec tym razem uważam, ze jest to niesprawiedliwe, zwłaszcza ze to wobec mnie były zaczepki , które zbywałem, jak ta w której histerycznie zostałem oskarżony że napisałem iż jesteśmy mordercami co oczywiście nie miało miejsca nigdy.. Nie da się ukryć ze racjonalne poglądy i moja rusofobia nie podoba się w wielu watkach, części osób.. i powielają jakieś idiotyzmy i kłamstwa, przypisują mi rzeczy, których nigdy nie napisałem i inne poglądy( nawet taki przeglad swoich postów wysłałem aminowi) jak jeden z kolegów w Wątku Militarnym, wiec Tu protestuję nikogo istotnego( Marek nie jest istotną częścią forum prowokuje mimo ze ma mnie w zablokowanych podobno i nie powinien się moją osobą interesować) i piszącego normalne posty nie nazwałem trollem, posty wątku białoruskim były rzeczowe odnoszące się do konkretnych sytuacji i pokazujące inny punkt widzenia niekoniecznie zgodny z narracją oficjalną..
Post który przypomniałeś był napisany 10 dni temu i już odbyłem za to karę..
Tak wygląda obraźliwy post kolegi wobec mnie... i on dostał 7 dni nizej moja anonimowa w sumie odpowiedź


----------



## sko1964

kryst said:


> Nie było z moje strony żadnych, absolutnie żadnych zaczepek personalnych po za tą skierowana w odpowiedzi na kłamstwa Marka( który jak wiadomo nie od dziś jest takim trollem ), który w sumie jest tylko od prowokowania we wszystkich wątkach a wszystkie posty były merytoryczne i wskazywały na błędy w rozumowaniu i logice, forum nie jest od tego aby lizać się pot.. i mieć identyczne poglądy, wiec tym razem uważam, ze jest to niesprawiedliwe, zwłaszcza ze to wobec mnie były zaczepki , które zbywałem, jak ta w której histerycznie zostałem oskarżony że napisałem iż jesteśmy mordercami co oczywiście nie miało miejsca nigdy.. Nie da się ukryć ze racjonalne poglądy i moja rusofobia nie podoba się w wielu watkach, części osób.. i powielają jakieś idiotyzmy i kłamstwa, przypisują mi rzeczy, których nigdy nie napisałem i inne poglądy( nawet taki przeglad swoich postów wysłałem aminowi) jak jeden z kolegów w Wątku Militarnym, wiec Tu protestuję nikogo istotnego( Marek nie jest istotną częścią forum ..


@kryst, z całym szacunkiem ale takie formy i metody dyskusji to przecież nie jednostkowy przypadek i nie tylko wątek białoruski i cały szereg forumowiczów..
Raczej chyba jednooka moderacja myli ci się z racjonalnymi poglądami (któż nie ma takiego przekonan_ia_?!) a cierpi kultura dyskusji na forum


----------



## kryst

sko1964 said:


> @kryst, z całym szacunkiem ale takie formy i metody dyskusji to przecież nie jednostkowy przypadek i nie tylko wątek białoruski i cały szereg forumowiczów..
> Raczej chyba jednooka moderacja myli ci się z racjonalnymi poglądami (któż nie ma takiego przekonan_ia_?!) a cierpi kultura dyskusji na forum


Odpowiem choc nie muszę, dosłownie 10 minut może wcześniej przed postem Marka napisałem *o postawieniu Łukaszenki przed sąd i* co Marek napisał?? masz na zdjęciu.. przecież to jest prowokacja, to absurdalne kłamstwo, i to kolejna z resztą na poprzednie nie reagowałem, żeby było ciekawiej dzień wcześniej inny kolego zrobił to samo w innym wątku napisał kłamstwo o mnie pod swoim postem. Wiem ze forum jest monitorowane wiec co przypadek nie sądzę.. przypadki nie istnieją w takim przypadku nazwanie takiej osoby która w forum praktycznie nie ma dorobku poza prowokowanie( bo to chodzi o cały szereg osób część ma podpisaną w stopce, części nie) trollem jest oczywiste.. Prawda jest taka że jak mnie zablokował nie powinno go obchodzić ani interesować moje istnienie ...


----------



## Kemo

@BSG 2 tygodnie przerwy na wątek białoruski
@nikmin tydzień przerwy na wątek białoruski
za dyskusję o liczbie prenumeratorów Gazety Wyborczej...

(BSG tydzień więcej bo to recydywa)

PS
Jeszcze @utumno tydzień za jakieś śmieciowe posty o Gazecie Wyborczej


----------



## notdot

pisanie "pejsbuk" - ostatnio słyszałem że to antysemityzm

 https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/czas-na-polityczne-%C5%9Bmieszkowanie-silence-i-ban-you.1913261/post-176392625


----------



## redoxygene

notdot said:


> pisanie "pejsbuk" - ostatnio słyszałem że to antysemityzm


Ale wiesz, że on właśnie celowo tak napisał ?


----------



## notdot

co to znaczy "celowo" a ja napisałem celowo dostając miesiąc bana?

zresztą niech oceni admin/moderator a nie postronne osoby co ktoś inny miał na myśli i czy napisał celowo czy nie


----------



## ps-man

redoxygene said:


> Ale wiesz, że on właśnie celowo tak napisał ?


Żeby bana dostać? 🙃


----------



## notdot

a tak w ogóle to nie rozumiem, po co postronne osoby włączają się w dyskusję i tłumaczenie co ktoś inny miał na myśli
dowolna sprawa powinna być rozstrzygana przez moderację i toczyć się pomiędzy ewentualnie winnym oraz zgłaszającym
i wyjaśniona przez moda czy zgłoszenie jest zasadne czy nie i dlaczego żeby na przyszłość było wiadomo co wolno czego nie
a wszelkie wtrącanie się w dyskusję osób postronnych nie powinny mieć miejsca


----------



## 625

notdot said:


> pisanie "pejsbuk" - ostatnio słyszałem że to antysemityzm
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/thre...anie-silence-i-ban-you.1913261/post-176392625


Masz ostrzeżenie za trollowanie.


----------



## 625

Konrad. said:


> Masz wrzucone wyżej: szczepionki powodują u niektórych osób zapelenie mięśnia sercowego. Jest to niebezpieczne.
> 
> Nie ma dowodów na to (u dzieci poniżej 12 roku życia), aby korzyści z przyjęcia dawki były większe niż to ryzyko.
> 
> To tak jakbym oferował ci lekarstwo na covid, które powoduje zakrzep krwi, a nie wiadomo czy leczy covid. Przyjąłbyś je?
> 
> Dlatego do dzisiaj stanowisko naukowców na wyspach jest jasna: nie powinno się szczepić dzieci poniżej 12 roku życia.
> 
> No, chyba że oni też są foliarzami... Albo świadomie próbują uśmiercić dzieci wirusem...


Miesiąc za antyszczepionkowe bzdury że szczepionki zabijają dzieci. Dowód:
Myocarditis and pericarditis following COVID-19 vaccines (for clinicians) - Oct. 8, 2021 (alberta.ca)


----------



## el nino

Gratuluje poczucia humoru. Tzn. jego braku.


----------



## MajKeR_

Odezwał się po swojemu światowiec z Warszawy, bo święty elektryczny autobus kopcił ze spalinowego ogrzewania akurat w Katowicach:



newsted said:


> Albo w Katowicach wszystko musi syfić, nawet elektryki XD Aż dziw, że koksownikiem nie ogrzewają.


----------



## bb78

Moim zdaniem zasługuje na urlop.


Biesiada said:


> 90% ukraińców sie do niczego nie nadaje.przypominają meneli z dworca warszawa centralna. w kręgach biznesowych jest tendencja wywalenia ich i płacenia więcej polskojęzycznym


----------



## kolejKielceBusko

ps-man said:


> Kurła, usuniesz post - źle. Zostawisz, aby pokazać za co ktoś oberwała banana - to pierdyliard razy raportują, by usunąć. No, nie dogodzisz.


To zrezygnuj.


Sławek said:


> Moderator nie ma obowiązku się tłumaczyć przed tłumem co zrobił i dlaczego. Ba, im bardziej tłumaczy, tym gorzej dla moderatora. Dlaczego? Bo zawsze kogoś nie zadowoli swoją decyzją. Najlepiej robić swoje i się nie tłumaczyć ogółowi. Delikwent ma wiedzieć i moderatorzy i administratorzy mają wiedzieć. Zresztą wszystko jest w logach forum, kto, co i kiedy wymoderował i przeważnie administratorzy mają do nich dostęp i jak coś nie tegeś mogą zadziałać.
> 
> To, że tutaj istnieje coś takiego jak ta księga, to naprawdę jest ewenement na skalę światową. Nie spotkałem się z taką praktyką poza tym forum. Ma to swoje plusy, ze wiadomo jakiego usera nie zobaczymy, ale i minusy że się moderator/administrator tłumaczy. Sam wiem to po sobie. Kiedyś chciałem być "ludzki" i tłumaczyłem się z podjętych działań, w efekcie parę osób wsiadło mi na głowę i przyznam się, że tylko czekałem aż ktoś złamie regulamin. *Nie złamali, ale ja zmieniłem podejście i dobrze, bo funkcja moderatora jest bardzo niewdzięczna i obciążająca psychicznie i czasochłonna.*


To tak jakby uznać, że:
Sędziowie nie powinni mieć obowiązku pisania uzasadnień wyroków.
Ale normalni dyskutanci nie mają dostępu.
*To z niej zrezygnuj.*

Pewnie moderatorzy wykorzystają ten wpis jako pretekst do kolejnego bana (może wieczystego?), ale tym wystawią samym sobie świadectwo... Chcę mianowicie zapytać, kiedy najbliższe wybory na moderatorów i czy jest jakiś tryb odwołania moderatora w trakcie kadencji? Ponadto, proponuję wprowadzenie drogi odwoławczej dla zbanowanych.


----------



## SmartHunt

^^ ogólnie nie zgadzam się z typem wyżej, ale możliwość odwolania się od bana to dobry pomysł


----------



## demoos

Rozwiazaniem bylaby ksiega zbanowanych i zbrigowanych, bez mozliwosci dyskusji. 

Suche info, mod/admin banuje czy briguje to info tam, z pominieciem spamerow, bo i po co.

Ewentualne zale w ksiegach juz istniejacych albo nowa ksiega odwolan i obrony zbanowanych ucisnionych


----------



## ps-man

kolejKielceBusko said:


> To zrezygnuj.
> 
> To tak jakby uznać, że:
> Sędziowie nie powinni mieć obowiązku pisania uzasadnień wyroków.
> Ale normalni dyskutanci nie mają dostępu.
> *To z niej zrezygnuj.*
> 
> Pewnie moderatorzy wykorzystają ten wpis jako pretekst do kolejnego bana (może wieczystego?), ale tym wystawią samym sobie świadectwo... Chcę mianowicie zapytać, kiedy najbliższe wybory na moderatorów i czy jest jakiś tryb odwołania moderatora w trakcie kadencji? Ponadto, proponuję wprowadzenie drogi odwoławczej dla zbanowanych.


Nie podoba się tu? 
To zrezygnuj. 🙃


----------



## tm101

kolejKielceBusko said:


> To tak jakby uznać, że:
> Sędziowie nie powinni mieć obowiązku pisania uzasadnień wyroków.
> Ale normalni dyskutanci nie mają dostępu.
> *To z niej zrezygnuj.*
> 
> Pewnie moderatorzy wykorzystają ten wpis jako pretekst do kolejnego bana (może wieczystego?), ale tym wystawią samym sobie świadectwo... Chcę mianowicie zapytać, kiedy najbliższe wybory na moderatorów i czy jest jakiś tryb odwołania moderatora w trakcie kadencji? Ponadto, proponuję wprowadzenie drogi odwoławczej dla zbanowanych.


100% racji. Ale na tym forum demokracja ani związane z nią pozytywne osiągnięcia typu kontrola władzy, możliwość walki o swoje prawa, czy choćby ta kadencyjność w tym wypadku moderatorów, możliwość wyboru admina (!) nie obowiązują. I jedyne co można usłyszeć to słynne "join or die" Benjamina Franklina...


----------



## Stolpermann

Tylko że SSC to nie państwo a firma prywatna i przynależność do niego nie jes obowiązkowa.


----------



## tm101

Tak, to też 100% racji. Po prostu człowiek na co dzień przyzwyczaja się do innych standardów. Nie do zamordyzmu, a do społeczeństwa obywatelskiego. Ale tak, prywatna firma może robić co chce. Więc "join or die". Ja "join"!


----------



## Buster90

Jeśli komuś nie podoba się poziom moderacji to może zawsze spróbować podyskutować z moderacją wykopu albo elektrody xD


----------



## Stolpermann

A jeszcze lepiej zażyć szklankę zimnej wody przed napisaniem czegoś niepotrzebnego.


----------



## kolejKielceBusko

Stolpermann said:


> Tylko że SSC to nie państwo a firma prywatna i przynależność do niego nie jes obowiązkowa.


Problem w tym, że jest "nieobowiązkowa" dokładnie na tej samej zasadzie, co w przypadku fb. (Oczywiście, fb ma wielokrotnie większy zasięg, więc jest wielokrotnie większym zagrożeniem dla wolności wypowiedzi.)
Po prostu SSC jest obecnie hegemonem w segmencie forów o infrastrukturze i urbanistyce (jak FB w segmencie portali społecznościowych) i za bardzo nie mam gdzie indziej prowadzić dyskusji na poziomie na tematy kolejowe, czy estetyki uzdrowiska (moje wpisy o mniejszościach seksualnych były ubocznym skutkiem dyskusji o możliwości odebrania dotacji na inwestycje publiczne za uchwały w sprawie obrony tradycyjnych wartości - co do zasady unikam wypowiedzi na te tematy, zwłaszcza, że to forum jest na inne tematy). Jest więc SSC jednym z internetowych_ quasi_-państw.
Wolność wypowiedzi to temat - rzeka, więc proponuję utworzenie dedykowanego wątku, by nie zaśmiecać tej księgi.



tm101 said:


> 100% racji. Ale na tym forum demokracja ani związane z nią pozytywne osiągnięcia typu kontrola władzy, możliwość walki o swoje prawa, czy choćby ta kadencyjność w tym wypadku moderatorów, możliwość wyboru admina (!) nie obowiązują. I jedyne co można usłyszeć to słynne "join or die" Benjamina Franklina...


Dokładnie.



Buster90 said:


> Jeśli komuś nie podoba się poziom moderacji to może zawsze spróbować podyskutować z moderacją wykopu albo elektrody xD


Dawno nie byłem na Wykopie, ale oidw, to miał akurat bardzo prawacki przechył i to w rejestrach a'la Korwin.


----------



## Buster90

No to dawno cię tam nie było


----------



## ixs

kolejKielceBusko said:


> Problem w tym, że jest "nieobowiązkowa" dokładnie na tej samej zasadzie, co w przypadku fb. (Oczywiście, fb ma wielokrotnie większy zasięg, więc jest wielokrotnie większym zagrożeniem dla wolności wypowiedzi.)
> Po prostu SSC jest obecnie hegemonem w segmencie forów o infrastrukturze i urbanistyce (jak FB w segmencie portali społecznościowych) i za bardzo nie mam gdzie indziej prowadzić dyskusji na poziomie na tematy kolejowe, czy estetyki uzdrowiska (moje wpisy o mniejszościach seksualnych były ubocznym skutkiem dyskusji o możliwości odebrania dotacji na inwestycje publiczne za uchwały w sprawie obrony tradycyjnych wartości - co do zasady unikam wypowiedzi na te tematy, zwłaszcza, że to forum jest na inne tematy). Jest więc SSC jednym z internetowych_ quasi_-państw.
> Wolność wypowiedzi to temat - rzeka, więc proponuję utworzenie dedykowanego wątku, by nie zaśmiecać tej księgi.


Wiec moze przestan walczyc z wiatrakami. Forum jakie jest, takie jest i mimo wad, wg wiekszosci dokladnie w takiej formie jest fajne. Tym bardziej, ze (miedzy innymi dzieki takiemu sposobowi sprawowania wladzy i wrazliwosci osob, ktore sie tego podejmuja) od lat opiera sie przeroznym brunatnym trendom, ktore zawladnely polskim internetem. Dla dobra swojego, zebys mial gdzie pisac, i naszego, zebys mogl podnosic poziom w dziedzinach transportowych czy urbanistycznych (no bo faktycznie, szczegolnie w Kielcach, gdzie dziki amerykanski zachod na maxa, robisz dobra robote) odpusc te pozostale, jak twierdzisz poboczne kwestie, zrob w tym miejscu EOT i tyle. Takie to proste i wszyscy beda zadowoleni, nawet fakt ze wg Ciebie jestem skrzywionym zboczencem jakos przeboleje.


----------



## Stolpermann

kolejKielceBusko said:


> Po prostu SSC jest obecnie hegemonem w segmencie forów o infrastrukturze i urbanistyce


Cena sukcesu w dzisiejszym świecie: oskarżenia o hegemonię i niszczenie wolności....


----------



## kolejKielceBusko

Stolpermann said:


> Cena sukcesu w dzisiejszym świecie: oskarżenia o hegemonię i niszczenie wolności....


Można tym zarzutom zapobiec wprowadzając mechanizmy demokratyczne wzorowane na organach państwowych.


----------



## Marynata

kolejKielceBusko said:


> Można tym zarzutom zapobiec wprowadzając mechanizmy demokratyczne wzorowane na organach państwowych.


Żadne mechanizmy demokratyczne nie zapobiegną wypisywaniu bredni przez nawiedzonych i/lub przekonanych o swojej racji.
Ić stont.


----------



## el nino

kolejKielceBusko said:


> Można tym zarzutom zapobiec wprowadzając mechanizmy demokratyczne wzorowane na organach państwowych.


Jestem prawie 17 lat na tym forum i mam 4,5 tys. postów. Nie dostałem żadnego bana na tym forum i takich osób jest większość. Ty jesteś 3 lata i masz poniżej 300 postów oraz kilka odpoczynków. Wiec może problem jest w Tobie a nie w moderacji?


----------



## kolejKielceBusko

el nino said:


> Jestem prawie 17 lat na tym forum i mam 4,5 tys. postów. Nie dostałem żadnego bana na tym forum i takich osób jest większość. Ty jesteś 3 lata i masz poniżej 300 postów oraz kilka odpoczynków. Wiec może problem jest w Tobie a nie w moderacji?


Problem jest w tym, że zacząłem udzielać się w kieleckich wątkach, a tam jest skrajna lewica w nowoczesnym znaczeniu. Dopóki trzymałem się wątków kolejowych nie miałem żadnych banów. Zamierzam więc ograniczyć aktywność w kieleckich wątkach i nie odpowiadać więcej na prowokacje światopoglądowe, jak to uczyniłem w sprawie stref.


----------



## redoxygene

kolejKielceBusko said:


> Problem jest w tym, że zacząłem udzielać się w kieleckich wątkach, a tam jest skrajna lewica w nowoczesnym znaczeniu. Dopóki trzymałem się wątków kolejowych nie miałem żadnych banów.


Nie, tam nie ma żadnej skrajnej lewicy i nigdy nie było, a są po prostu ludzie, którzy nie pozwalają na obrażanie innych i sprowadzania tego forum do poziomu wykopu, z którego odszedłeś.
Złota myśl dla Ciebie na dziś - trzymaj się wątków kolejowych, to nie będziesz miał żadnych banów, a ze swoimi wynurzeniami w zakresie światopoglądu i pisanych takim językiem, za który zarabiasz bany, wróć na wykop, to Cię docenią.


----------



## MajKeR_

SmartHunt said:


> ogólnie nie zgadzam się z typem wyżej, ale możliwość odwolania się od bana to dobry pomysł


A sąd odwoławczy gdzie by był? Na elektrodzie? XD


----------



## Stolpermann

MajKeR_ said:


> A sąd odwoławczy gdzie by był? Na elektrodzie? XD


Jak tak dalej pójdzie, a problem będzie narastał, to doczekamy prawdziwych sądów w internecie.


----------



## Buster90

A wszystkich będzie oskarżać prokurator generalny dziura w dupie


----------



## Realista_KR

@625 bardzo proszę wskazać, gdzie w moim poście były "antyszczepionkowe manipulacje" albo podać prawdziwą przyczynę bana. Do mojego posta nie odeślę, bo niestety został skasowany. Oczywiście możliwości obrony przez 30 dni i dostępu do bezcennego źródła informacji już nie odzyskam. Ale chciałbym chociaż dowiedzieć się, "dlaczego".

Tu, w cytatach, ostały się fragmenty mojego posta, bo, z tego co widzę, został skasowany:



https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/%C5%9Awiat-covid-19-teorie-spiskowe-negacja-choroby-szuria-zasada-nag%C5%82ej-%C5%9Bmierci-ban.2248878/page-2889


----------



## 625

Realista_KR said:


> @625 bardzo proszę wskazać, gdzie w moim poście były "antyszczepionkowe manipulacje" albo podać prawdziwą przyczynę bana.


Tak wyglądał ten post, gdzie twierdzisz np. że zamykanie knajp przed wieczornymi imprezami spowoduje tylko, że będą imprezować w dzień. Zapomniałem dodać drugą przyczynę bana, rzeczywiście. Twój chamski język antyszczepionkowca, nadający się na permanentny ban:



Realista_KR said:


> Co do Łotwy, to można było się uspokajać, że niskie wyszczepienie, kraj nienaśladowalny, więc nic groźnego. Ale Holandia? Jest cholernie niepokojące, że kraj wyszczepiony w 85% posuwa się do takich podłości wobec wszystkich swoich obywateli. Nawet nie chodzi o same obostrzenia, bo niby nie są jakieś ostre. Szkoły, kina, teatry - otwarte. Chodzi o to, że te obostrzenia są BEZSENSOWNE. Tak, jakby nic się nie nauczyli przez ostatnie 1,5 roku. Co da zamknięcie restauracji wcześniej poza większymi tłumami w dzień?! Co da wygonienie publiczności z plenerowych wydarzeń? Wirusa prawie nie tknie, za to będzie tylko cholerną uciążliwością dla ludzi i firm. To jest zwykłe dręczenie ludzi, chyba tylko pokazanie histerykom, że coś się robi. Najgorsze, że może to być pierwszy krok, który ośmieli kolejne zachodnie kolejne do bardziej parszywych posunięć. I tego najbardziej się boję. No bo skoro 85% Holandia zamyka, to np. Niemcy ~70% nie?! "Przedstawiciele lewicy" dostają kolejny argument do wymuszania lockdownu.
> 
> @PiotrG jak to było? "Kraje z wysokim % wyszczepionych nie muszą się bać lockdownów" ? Taki byłeś tego pewien i hejtowałeś wszystkich wątpiących, sugerując nam negowanie skuteczności szczepionek. Teraz rozumiesz nasze obawy?!
> 
> Nie, mamy dowód, że wbrew zapowiadanemu powrotowi do normalności, kraje, w których rządzą ścierworządy, dalej zamierzają dręczyć swoich WSZYSTKICH obywateli.
> 
> Więc niech obostrzenia dotyczą tylko niezaszczepionych!


----------



## tm101

Czy nie da się banować tylko z jednego wątku, ale pozostawiając dostęp do pozostałych działów forum?


----------



## Realista_KR

625 said:


> Twój chamski język antyszczepionkowca, nadający się na permanentny ban:


Ponawiam pytanie: GDZIE tu jest chamski język antyszczepionkowca?! Proszę zacytować.

I wyjaśnij mi, jak to możliwe: być antyszczepionkowcem, a przy tym jednocześnie być szczepiony i domagać się obostrzeń tylko dla niezaszczepionych zamiast dla wszystkich?



625 said:


> Tak wyglądał ten post, gdzie twierdzisz np. że zamykanie knajp przed wieczornymi imprezami spowoduje tylko, że będą imprezować w dzień.


Bo tak przewiduję, ale mogę się mylić. Za to zdecydowanie bardziej prawdopodobne, że przeniosą imprezy do domów, gdzie o normy sanitarne zdecydowanie trudniej niż w lokalach. Więc podtrzymuję uznawanie tego za szkodliwy nonsens. Ale ok, jeśłi się mylę - naprawdę to jest przyczyna do bana? Za błędne przewidywania, które okażą się bzdurą? To połowa userów już by takie dostała. W odróżnieniu od nich, gdy się pomylę, przynajmniej przyznaję się do błędu.


----------



## drugastrona

625 said:


> Tak wyglądał ten post, gdzie twierdzisz np. że zamykanie knajp przed wieczornymi imprezami spowoduje tylko, że będą imprezować w dzień. Zapomniałem dodać drugą przyczynę bana, rzeczywiście. Twój chamski język antyszczepionkowca, nadający się na permanentny ban:


Nie no stary - to jest antylokdałnowiec, a nie antyszczepionkowiec. Różnica jest kolosalna i nie udawaj, że jej nie widzisz.
A jeżeli chodzi o język, to jeżeli to ma być język do zbanowania, to czemu nie zbanujesz każdego, kto Polskę nazywa "chlew obsrany gównem"?


----------



## Buster90

Komuś się chyba za bardzo ulało:


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/attachments/1639408352799-png.2494341/


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Gdybyś jeszcze oprócz obrazka wrzucił odnośnik do posta / wątku, to chyba nie tylko ja byłbym wdzięczny.


----------



## Kemo

Buster90 said:


> Komuś się chyba za bardzo ulało:
> 
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/attachments/1639408352799-png.2494341/


2 tygodnie


----------



## Leming Lubelski

Stolpermann said:


> A jeszcze lepiej zażyć szklankę zimnej wody przed napisaniem czegoś niepotrzebnego.


Nadmiar wypitej wody też jest szkodliwy. 😁 


Stolpermann said:


> Jak tak dalej pójdzie, a problem będzie narastał, to doczekamy prawdziwych sądów w internecie.


Pod jaką jurysdykcję miałyby podlegać? 
Na chwilę obecną jest tak:


> Unless otherwise specified, the materials contained on the Web Site are presented solely for the purpose of providing information to persons primarily located in Ontario, Canada. This site is controlled and operated by VerticalScope from its offices in Toronto, Ontario, Canada. SkyscraperCity.com makes no representation that any of the materials contained in the Web Site are appropriate or available for use in other locations or jurisdictions.* Those who choose to access this site from other locations do so on their own initiative and are responsible for compliance with local laws, if and to the extent local laws are applicable.*
> 
> This agreement shall be governed by and construed *in accordance with the laws of the Province of Ontario and the laws of Canada and users of the Web Site irrevocably attorn to the jurisdiction of the courts of the Province of Ontario*.


Terms of Use | Skyscraper City Forum


----------



## 625

Maro85 said:


> Ale to jest sprzeczne z obecnymi założeniami, epidemia ma trwać jak najdłużej, bo im dłużej się to ciągnie to dłużej można robić różnego rodzaju wały pod przykrywką pandemii.
> Lepiej zamknąć lasy i szkoły + wprowadzić obowiązek szczepień dla dzieci (najlepiej tylko dla dzieci). Dzięki temu przedłużymy pandemię jeszcze o kilka lat, biznes musi się kręcić.
> 
> A tak z innej beczki, pewien dziadu z Nowogrodzkiej to już przechodził COVID-19? Bo jakoś umknęła mi ta informacja, a większość Polaków jest już po przechorowaniu przecież, więc albo tak świetnie się izoluje, albo spłynęło to po nim jak po kaczce.


Miesiąc.


----------



## ww_lodz

[Łódź] Tramwaje miejskie - tabor i infrastruktura | Page 1944 | Skyscraper City Forum 

Użytkownik Namon przejawia w swoich wypowiedziach trolling, proszę go przywrócić do porządku.


----------



## Kemo

@LooZ^ 
@JANEK KOS 

Tydzień bana na wątek białoruski za polityczne przepychanki


----------



## ps-man

ww_lodz said:


> [Łódź] Tramwaje miejskie - tabor i infrastruktura | Page 1944 | Skyscraper City Forum
> 
> Użytkownik Namon przejawia w swoich wypowiedziach trolling, proszę go przywrócić do porządku.


W których postach?


----------



## ww_lodz

ps-man said:


> W których postach?


Posty zostały przeniesione; chodzi o posty:
[Łódź] Komunikacja zbiorowa – organizacja | Page 773 | Skyscraper City Forum
[Łódź] Komunikacja zbiorowa – organizacja | Page 773 | Skyscraper City Forum
[Łódź] Komunikacja zbiorowa – organizacja | Page 773 | Skyscraper City Forum

Odpowiada na moje wypowiedzi pisząc o czymś innym, sytuacjach wyimaginowanych, mimo że ja sam odnoszę się do konkretnych sytuacji z życia; po zasygnalizowaniu, że pisze nie na temat stwierdza (dwukrotnie), że to ja nie wiem, o czym piszę; odnosi się personalnie, imputuje.


----------



## 625

tm101 - ban na miesiąc za ciągłe nieuzasadnione i trollowe raporty.


----------



## zajf

Brutus46 said:


> Tzn to że się nie zaszczepiłeś to Twoja rzecz.
> 
> Ale jeżeli w dobie epidemii która kosi w Polsce 500 osób dziennie (z czego 20-30% to zaszczepieni) mając objawy infekcji chodzisz do pracy zamiast siedzieć na tyłku to jesteś dla mnie po prostu zerem i skończonym durniem.
> 
> Mówię to jako opiekun osoby chorej na raka. Mimo że jest zaszczepiona, to cały czas musi uważać żeby nie spotkać palantów takich jak ty idąc do sklepu po chleb.


Można wyzywać jeśli się komuś wydaje, że ma się ku temu podstawy? Jest sporo koronapanikarskich manipulatorów / kłamców w wątku o Covidzie i chciałbym zapytać czy można zacząć opisywać ich inteligencję w taki sposób, czy może takie odzywki są dozwolone tylko pod jakimiś warunkami - jeśli tak to proszę o informacje jakimi.


----------



## 625

^^
Przecież wyraźnie jest napisane w tytule wątku. Proepidemicy są banowani. Podobnie jak w dziale drogowym, jeśli ktoś chwali się jeżdżeniem 100 km/h w terenie zabudowanym, to cisną się na usta inwektywy, za które można dostać ostrzeżenie. Ale jeśli ktoś zabija pieszych na pasach, to sprawę takich wyzwisk rozpatruje się indywidualnie.


----------



## zajf

625 said:


> ^^
> Przecież wyraźnie jest napisane w tytule wątku. Proepidemicy są banowani. Podobnie jak w dziale drogowym, jeśli ktoś chwali się jeżdżeniem 100 km/h w terenie zabudowanym, to cisną się na usta inwektywy, za które można dostać ostrzeżenie. Ale jeśli ktoś zabija pieszych na pasach, to sprawę takich wyzwisk rozpatruje się indywidualnie.


Raz, że żaden z moderatorów nie zareagował na oryginalny wpis. Cały czas sobie wisi. 

OK, tu mamy sytuację jeżdżenia 100km/h, są inwektywy w kierunku kierującego, gdzie to ostrzeżenie, które wynika z powyższego przepisu? 

Cały czas nie wiem dlaczego kłamiący na temat zagrożeń są tolerowani? Wyolbrzymianie, manipulacje są Twoim zdaniem w porządku i dlatego "fakenews" zniknęło z tutułu wątku?
Czy jeśli ktoś ma pod opieką osobę, która przez krążące bez przerwy nieprawdziwe informacje jest bardzo zestresowana i pogorszył się przez to jej stan zdrowia to może nazywać złapanych na kłamstwie koronapanikarzy skończonymi durniami, zerem, palantami?


----------



## el nino

zajf said:


> Można wyzywać jeśli się komuś wydaje, że ma się ku temu podstawy? Jest sporo koronapanikarskich manipulatorów / kłamców w wątku o Covidzie i chciałbym zapytać czy można zacząć opisywać ich inteligencję w taki sposób, czy może takie odzywki są dozwolone tylko pod jakimiś warunkami - jeśli tak to proszę o informacje jakimi.


No właśnie, kolega @zajf mi przypomniał mi tutaj o jednej rzeczy, gdyż jakimś dziwnym trafem zaczął unikać przez chwilę właściwego wątku.



zajf said:


> Nazywając rzecz po imieniu @el nino *kłamie lub manipuluje* na temat częstości występowania powikłań.


Przedstawiłem zrecenzowane badania naukowe potwierdzające moje słowa. Natomiast kolega zapomniał dać czegokolwiek na potwierdzenie swoich słów:



zajf said:


> Tyle obiecanek wokół long covida i uszkodzonych płuc, a ilość pieszych w górach tylko rośnie. Rzeczywistość robi to koronapanikarzom, co wiatr biednym.





625 said:


> Ale masz jakieś statystyki? Bo ja akurat widziałem kilku znajomych turystów górskich, którzy po płaskim kilometra nie mogli przejść.


Proszę więc o bana dla kolegi, gdyż szerzy swoje teorie bez ich potwierdzenia w nauce oraz zarzuca innym kłamstwa pomimo ich oparcia w badaniach naukowych.


----------



## zajf

el nino said:


> No właśnie, kolega @zajf mi przypomniał mi tutaj o jednej rzeczy, gdyż jakimś dziwnym trafem zaczął unikać przez chwilę właściwego wątku.


O lol, po tym jak przypomniałem Ci, że nie pamietasz nawet jakich słów używasz, to już nie odpisałeś
[Świat] COVID-19 [Teorie spiskowe, negacja choroby, szuria = zasada nagłej śmierci = ban] | Page 3022 | Skyscraper City Forum



el nino said:


> Przedstawiłem zrecenzowane badania naukowe potwierdzające moje słowa. Natomiast kolega zapomniał dać czegokolwiek na potwierdzenie swoich słów:


Widzę, że odpowiedziałeś, w wątku, nie mi, więc mi umknęło z artykułami, które zawierają żadnych danych aby uznać, że uszkodzenia płuc są *trwałe / nieodwracalne *co wyraźnie trwierdzisz (cytat poniżej). Jedno z badań, to z Bergen, zostało wykonane na podstawie ankiet, nie badań klinicznych. 



el nino said:


> badań osób które przeszły COVID bezobjawowo i sporo miało z nich mniejsze lub większe nieodwracalne uszkodzenia płuc.





el nino said:


> Proszę więc o bana dla kolegi, gdyż szerzy swoje teorie bez ich potwierdzenia w nauce oraz zarzuca innym kłamstwa pomimo ich oparcia w badaniach naukowych.


Twój problem chyba polega na tym, że nie rozumiesz znaczeń słów, których używasz.


----------



## el nino

Zieeeeew


----------



## mkuldane

zajf said:


> Można wyzywać jeśli się komuś wydaje, że ma się ku temu podstawy? Jest sporo koronapanikarskich manipulatorów / kłamców w wątku o Covidzie i chciałbym zapytać czy można zacząć opisywać ich inteligencję w taki sposób, czy może takie odzywki są dozwolone tylko pod jakimiś warunkami - jeśli tak to proszę o informacje jakimi.


Ale o co Ci chodzi? Napisał tak:


> Ale jeżeli w dobie epidemii która kosi w Polsce 500 osób dziennie (z czego 20-30% to zaszczepieni) mając objawy infekcji chodzisz do pracy zamiast siedzieć na tyłku to jesteś dla mnie po prostu zerem i skończonym durniem.


Używając porównania motoryzacyjnego to jakby napisać tak:


> Ale jeżeli w dobie śmiertelnych wypadków wywołanych alkoholem, po wypiciu pół litra wódki wsiadasz za kółko i jeździsz po kolejne flaszki zamiast siedzieć na tyłku to jesteś dla mnie po prostu zerem i skończonym durniem.


I co, za takie stwierdzenie też byś bana wołał?


----------



## zajf

mkuldane said:


> Ale o co Ci chodzi?
> 
> I co, za takie stwierdzenie też byś bana wołał?


Tak. Post chwalącego się szybką jazdą powinien być zgłoszony do moderacji, a moderacja powinna podjąć stosowne kroki. 
Mógłbyś mi wytłumaczyć co chcesz osiągnąć promując tego rodzaju samosądy i wyzwiska na forum?


----------



## 625

zajf said:


> Tak. Post chwalącego się szybką jazdą powinien być zgłoszony do moderacji, a moderacja powinna podjąć stosowne kroki.
> Mógłbyś mi wytłumaczyć co chcesz osiągnąć promując tego rodzaju samosądy i wyzwiska na forum?


Podejmuje stosowne kroki, banując łamiących prawo drogowe.


----------



## ww_lodz

ww_lodz said:


> Prestiżowy to on ma żel do włosów. Ciekawe czy dostał pakiecik od Welli. 👦
> 
> Ja nie neguję, że on coś tam robi, ale to jego celebryctwo jest odrażające, zwłaszcza w mieście, jak Łódź, czyli nadal na dorobku.





Ronald W. Reagan said:


> ja rozumiem, że ktoś może być z przeciwnego obozu politycznego i ma ból dupy. Ale jest taki moment, w którym trzeba sobie dać na wstrzymanie





Ronald W. Reagan said:


> Gówno prawda. Oczekujesz banów dla innych forumowiczów, bo jesteś politycznie zaangażowany i nie podoba ci się jak ktoś ci to wypomina. Potrafisz pisać głupoty o włosach Pustelnika i sugerować, że wziął łapówkę od jakiejś firmy, a potem lecisz do księgi i na mnie kablujesz.
> 
> Mam nadzieję, że zwróciłeś uwagę Moda, wejdzie tu i przyjrzy się twoim ostatnim postom na łodzkim forum. Nie edytuj, niech czekają na ocenę.


Ładnie to tak?

Post edytowany. Ulało się.

Czy mój żarcik o żelu do włosów łódzkiego urzędnika podpada pod regulamin Forum czy kodeks karny?


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Z ciekawości. Kto dał mi bana na wątek s2 ale zostawił „śmieciowy” post?


----------



## Kemo

Ja


----------



## bloniaq_s8

A czemu posta nie usunąłeś?


----------



## Kemo

Ku przestrodze dla innych pisarzy śmieciowych postów.


----------



## demoos

A posty lamiacego przepisy, w watku brd dalej wisza. Mimo, ze juz zgloszono


----------



## Kemo

Z jednej strony wypadałoby go wyprosić, ale z drugiej strony może nie zaszkodzi czasem dla odmiany na forum dyskusyjnym w wątku o bezpieczeństwie ruchu drogowego podyskutować z piratem drogowym i spróbować mu wytłumaczyć, że błądzi?. Zamiast fafnastej dyskusji o wysokości mandatów...
A jak by go od razu zbanować, to co właściwie tym osiągniemy?


----------



## demoos

625 said:


> Podejmuje stosowne kroki, banując łamiących prawo drogowe.






Kemo said:


> A jak by go od razu zbanować, to co właściwie tym osiągniemy?


Brak postow o lecacym 180 na autostradzie, probujacym wmowic, ze co sie moze stac w sprawnym aucie


----------



## live_evil

demoos said:


> Brak postow o lecacym 180 na autostradzie, probujacym wmowic, ze co sie moze stac w sprawnym aucie


To jak z policją i SM, sami łamią przepisy, wiec usprawiedliwiają.


----------



## egregious

W wątku covidowym porządki robi jakiś moderator PSL-owiec, bo wycina połowę postów i pozostawia tylko posty "poprawne polityczne" i wiejskie, które z tematem nic wspólnego nie mają.


----------



## Zyzio

ktoś tu obchodzi bana


----------



## ps-man

Zyzio said:


> ktoś tu obchodzi bana


5 kont założył. Grubo. Wszystkie zbanowane.


----------



## demoos

A jakbyscie napisali o kogo chodzi, to by fajnie bylo


----------



## ps-man

demoos said:


> A jakbyscie napisali o kogo chodzi, to by fajnie bylo


Tamte miały wspólne IP, przygotowane bardziej jako zapasowe do trollowania.

Wątek został usunięty. Przypadkowo i - mam nadzieję - tymczasowo.


----------



## chauffeur

"Kazimierz Stępień" - chyba kolejne wcielenie użytkownika s0sik - znowu grasuje w wątku o Pradze-Południe:








[Praga-Południe] Inwestycje


^ Można jakieś źródło tej informacji? To bardzo ciekawe, żeby nie powiedzieć zaskakujące (w pozytywnym sensie na szczęście).




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## zajf

@ps-man 
Czy Ty właśnie zabrałeś mi możliwość wypowiadania się w wątku covidowym, za napisanie prawdy o wieku ofiar, czy może *znowu* czegoś nie zrozumiałeś?


----------



## ps-man

zajf said:


> @ps-man
> Czy Ty właśnie zabrałeś mi możliwość wypowiadania się w wątku covidowym, za napisanie prawdy o wieku ofiar, czy może *znowu* czegoś nie zrozumiałeś?


Tak, zabrałem. 

Mam dość tej powszechnej agresji, często niesprowokowanej, w tym wątku.


----------



## zajf

ps-man said:


> Mam dość tej powszechnej agresji, często niesprowokowanej, w tym wątku.


I to niby ja jestem agresywny, czy co próbujesz powiedzieć?


----------



## ps-man

zajf said:


> I to niby ja jestem agresywny, czy co próbujesz powiedzieć?


W tym wątku zawsze byłeś.


----------



## zajf

ps-man said:


> W tym wątku zawsze byłeś.


W tym wątku zawsze byłeś słabym moderatorem. Życzę zdrówka i rozumu w 2022.


----------



## ps-man

zajf said:


> W tym wątku zawsze byłeś słabym moderatorem. Życzę zdrówka i rozumu w 2022.


Najgorszym, nie tylko w tym.


----------



## 625

patashnik93 said:


> Dyskusje o banach są też naszymi - forumowiczowymi - sprawami. Zdarzało się że dzięki temu wątkowi i księdze skarg i wniosków modowie wycofywali się z decyzji lub je zaostrzali. To wprowadza jakieś poczucie demokracji, czy możliwości odwołania się od decyzji moda.
> 
> Jeśli to ma być zamknięta tablica informacyjna, kto dostał bana i za co, to może trzeba dodać w tytule: wątek informacyjny, bez dyskusji, czy coś w ten deseń.


Przejrzyj sobie historię komentarzy tego użytkownika w tym wątku. Nie zabraniałem nikomu dyskusji tutaj, ale jego trolling, zazwyczaj bez pojęcia o kontekście, jest wyłącznie trollingiem. Uwagę zwracali mu wielokrotnie inni użytkownicy.


----------



## kondi10

Konrad twierdził, że 



Konrad. said:


> oficjalne stanowisko brytyjskich lekarzy jest takie że dla dzieci poniżej 12 roku życia szczepionka jest bardziej niebezpieczna niż sam wirus.
> 
> Dlaczego chciałbyś zaryzykować zdrowiem/ życiem moich 4 i 5 letnich synów? WTF?
> 
> Noworodki to już w ogóle hardkor...


 i wielokrotnie był proszony o podanie tego oficjalnego stanowiska i za żadnym razem go nie podał, tylko brnął dalej. Jak ktoś chce poszukać, to nie jest trudne.

ps. oczywiście do tej pory w sieci siedzi jego tekst o tym, że szczepionki są niebezpieczne dla dzieci, więc jak ktoś to znajdzie będzie mógł myśleć, że to prawda. dlatego to niebezpieczne. a co do lekarzy rodzinnych w UK. im nie do końca należy ufać, są dużo gorszej jakości niż lekarze rodzinni w Polsce, do tego rozpaskudzeni wiecznymi teleporadami. Brak jakości pokazuje choćby lekarz rodzinny Konrada, który zabrania mu rzekomo szczepić swoje dzieci od covida.


----------



## drugastrona

625 said:


> Przejrzyj sobie historię komentarzy tego użytkownika w tym wątku. Nie zabraniałem nikomu dyskusji tutaj, ale jego trolling, zazwyczaj bez pojęcia o kontekście, jest wyłącznie trollingiem. Uwagę zwracali mu wielokrotnie inni użytkownicy.


Wypraszam sobie. Ani razu na tym forum nie trollowałem. Jeżeli coś piszę, to dlatego, że tak uważam i chcę przekazać coś w moim mniemaniu ważnego, a nie, żeby sobie potrollować (bo jestem ciężko pracującym człowiekiem i generalnie nie mam czasu na klepanie w klawiaturę bez celu). I jeżeli dałeś bana Konradowi za "kontekst", to powinieneś to od razu napisać, zamiast cytować jego post, w którym nie ma żadnej podstawy bana. Chyba nie oczekujesz, że każdy zna wszystkie wątki i wszystkie wypowiedzi wszystkich użytkowników. Ja nie znam. Opieram się tylko i wyłącznie na tym, co przeczytam w tym wątku, bo po to on jest. Fajnie, że starasz się napisać publicznie wszystkim, skąd ban dla kogoś, ale podawanie pojedynczego postu, z którego zupełnie nic nie wynika (bo brakuje "kontekstu") nie jest dobrym pomysłem i może wywołać mylne wrażenie wśród forumowiczów.


----------



## Milamber

Szczerze, to jak czytam o "oficjalnym stanowisku brytyjskich lekarzy", że dzieci nie szczepimy bo to jest bardziej szkodliwe niż covid, to autor jest albo tlukiem bo nie zrozumiał po angielsku a pisze, albo kłamcą. Za jedno i drugie powinien byc zakaz pisania. Walczmy z dezinformacją.


----------



## patashnik93

625 said:


> Przejrzyj sobie historię komentarzy tego użytkownika w tym wątku. Nie zabraniałem nikomu dyskusji tutaj, ale jego trolling, zazwyczaj bez pojęcia o kontekście, jest wyłącznie trollingiem. Uwagę zwracali mu wielokrotnie inni użytkownicy.


Ok - dziękuję, za odpowiedź. Zgadzam się, że trolling w księdze jest niedopuszczalny (nie wchodzę w sytuację @drugastrona, bo jej nie znam i nie chcę jej śledzić). Zadałem to pytanie oczywioście nie przez złośliwość - cieszę się, że w razie czego, w sytuacjach wątków, które znam - mogę ewentualnie tutaj zgłosić, że nie zgadzam się z decyzją modów. Z argumentami, oczywiście.


----------



## forwiser

kondi10 said:


> Konrad twierdził, że
> 
> 
> 
> i wielokrotnie był proszony o podanie tego oficjalnego stanowiska i za żadnym razem go nie podał, tylko brnął dalej. Jak ktoś chce poszukać, to nie jest trudne.
> 
> ps. oczywiście do tej pory w sieci siedzi jego tekst o tym, że szczepionki są niebezpieczne dla dzieci, więc jak ktoś to znajdzie będzie mógł myśleć, że to prawda. dlatego to niebezpieczne. a co do lekarzy rodzinnych w UK. im nie do końca należy ufać, są dużo gorszej jakości niż lekarze rodzinni w Polsce, do tego rozpaskudzeni wiecznymi teleporadami. Brak jakości pokazuje choćby lekarz rodzinny Konrada, który zabrania mu rzekomo szczepić swoje dzieci od covida.


Nie bardzo wiem o co batalia trwa. Rekomendacja lekarzy medycyny (nie mylić z doktorami nauk o ziemii czy doktorach samoukach homeoterapii) jest taka, że należy szczepić wszystko od 12 roku wzwyż (do niedawna było 15+ ale doprecyzowano zakres). Lekarze oraz WHO *nie rekomenduje *szczepień dla osób młodszych ponieważ nie widzą w nich naukowego uzasadnienia. Nie dotyczy to oczywiście dzieci z zagrożeniami i obciążeniami. Więc lekarz *nie może zabronić*, ale *nie wyda też szczepionki* publicznej dla takiego dziecka:
The WHO Says Children Should Not Receive COVID-19 Vaccines
Scientists not backing Covid jabs for 12 to 15-year-olds

I nie ma również badań potwierdzających jakoby szczepionki były niebezpieczne dla dzieci. Po prostu to jest kwestia określenia ryzyka, a tego nikt dla dzieci aż tak szczegółowo nie zbadał aby określić je stanowczo jako pewny wskaźnik. Stąd taka a nie inna rekomendacja a w zasadzie jej brak.


----------



## 625

drugastrona said:


> Wypraszam sobie. Ani razu na tym forum nie trollowałem. Jeżeli coś piszę, to dlatego, że tak uważam i chcę przekazać coś w moim mniemaniu ważnego, a nie, żeby sobie potrollować (bo jestem ciężko pracującym człowiekiem i generalnie nie mam czasu na klepanie w klawiaturę bez celu). I jeżeli dałeś bana Konradowi za "kontekst", to powinieneś to od razu napisać, zamiast cytować jego post, w którym nie ma żadnej podstawy bana. Chyba nie oczekujesz, że każdy zna wszystkie wątki i wszystkie wypowiedzi wszystkich użytkowników. Ja nie znam. Opieram się tylko i wyłącznie na tym, co przeczytam w tym wątku, bo po to on jest. Fajnie, że starasz się napisać publicznie wszystkim, skąd ban dla kogoś, ale podawanie pojedynczego postu, z którego zupełnie nic nie wynika (bo brakuje "kontekstu") nie jest dobrym pomysłem i może wywołać mylne wrażenie wśród forumowiczów.


Piszesz, że chciałeś napisać coś ważnego i nie masz czasu na klepanie bez celu. W związku z tym jak zwykle wypowiadasz się, nie znając kontekstu. 
A kontekst łatwo sprawdzić, po to cytuję posty za które są bany, aby sobie zajrzeć do właściwego wątku.
Dlatego napisałem, że trollujesz co znowu okazało się prawdą. Nie znasz sprawy, ale musisz się wypowiedzieć. I to nawet, gdy zwracam Ci uwagę. Dlatego dostaniesz 3 dni bana, żebyś już nie kontynuował tej absurdalnej dyskusji.


----------



## 19Dako20

kondi10 said:


> Konrad twierdził, że
> 
> 
> 
> i wielokrotnie był proszony o podanie tego oficjalnego stanowiska i za żadnym razem go nie podał, tylko brnął dalej. Jak ktoś chce poszukać, to nie jest trudne.
> 
> ps. oczywiście do tej pory w sieci siedzi jego tekst o tym, że szczepionki są niebezpieczne dla dzieci, więc jak ktoś to znajdzie będzie mógł myśleć, że to prawda. dlatego to niebezpieczne. a co do lekarzy rodzinnych w UK. im nie do końca należy ufać, są dużo gorszej jakości niż lekarze rodzinni w Polsce, do tego rozpaskudzeni wiecznymi teleporadami. Brak jakości pokazuje choćby lekarz rodzinny Konrada, który zabrania mu rzekomo szczepić swoje dzieci od covida.


*Advice*
This advice is not based on assessments of vaccine availability, future supply or costs associated with delivery of a programme. When formulating advice in relation to childhood immunisations, JCVI has consistently held that the main focus of its decision should be the benefit to children and young people themselves, weighed against any potential harms from vaccination to children and young people. In providing its advice, JCVI also recognises that in relation to childhood immunisation programmes, the UK public places a higher relative value on safety compared to benefits.

*The available evidence indicates that the individual health benefits from COVID-19 vaccination are small in those aged 12 to 15 years who do not have underlying health conditions which put them at risk of severe COVID-19. The potential risks from vaccination are also small, with reports of post-vaccination myocarditis being very rare, but potentially serious and still in the process of being described. Given the rarity of these events and the limited follow-up time of children and young people with post-vaccination myocarditis, substantial uncertainty remains regarding the health risks associated with these adverse events.

Overall, the committee is of the opinion that the benefits from vaccination are marginally greater than the potential known harms (tables 1 to 4) but acknowledges that there is considerable uncertainty regarding the magnitude of the potential harms. The margin of benefit, based primarily on a health perspective, is considered too small to support advice on a universal programme of vaccination of otherwise healthy 12 to 15-year-old children at this time. As longer-term data on potential adverse reactions accrue, greater certainty may allow for a reconsideration of the benefits and harms. Such data may not be available for several months.*






JCVI statement on COVID-19 vaccination of children aged 12 to 15 years: 3 September 2021







www.gov.uk





o dzieciakach 5-11 jasno mówi Green book z dnia 24 Grudnia 2021: 

Other children aged 5-11 years

A decision on the vaccination of children aged 5 to 11 years who are not in recognised risk
groups is pending further consideration by JCVI. 



https://assets.publishing.service.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/1043861/Greenbook-chapter-14a-24Dec21.pdf



@Konrad. nie dziekuj


----------



## Zyzio

ehm, pardąsik, czy można prosić o przeniesienie merytorycznej dyskusji do właściwego wątku?


----------



## el nino

@19Dako20 JCVI statement on COVID-19 vaccination of children aged 12 to 15 years: *3 September 2021*

Serio? Gdyż zapewne w 5 minut znajdę nowszy "stejtmet"


----------



## 19Dako20

el nino said:


> @19Dako20 JCVI statement on COVID-19 vaccination of children aged 12 to 15 years: *3 September 2021*
> 
> Serio? Gdyż zapewne w 5 minut znajdę nowszy "stejtmet"
> 
> Edyta:
> No urwał nać, poniżej tego z 3 sierpnia, jest też "Annex A" z 31 sierpnia 2021, w którym piszą już coś innego. Na tej samej stronie.


no ok, ale masz green booka z 24 grudnia i tam nadal nie wiedzą czy zyski przewyższają potencjalne straty (dla zdrowych nastolatków, oczywiście wszystkie dzeiciaki z chorobami powinny się zaszczepić)


----------



## el nino

Nie ten wątek. Kompletnie nie ten na tę dyskusję.


----------



## Konrad.

kondi10 said:


> Konrad twierdził, że
> 
> 
> 
> i wielokrotnie był proszony o podanie tego oficjalnego stanowiska i za żadnym razem go nie podał, tylko brnął dalej. Jak ktoś chce poszukać, to nie jest trudne.
> 
> ps. oczywiście do tej pory w sieci siedzi jego tekst o tym, że szczepionki są niebezpieczne dla dzieci,


Ostatni mój post w tym temacie, zacytuję:



Konrad. said:


> Nie napisałem nigdzie, że wg naukowców brytyjskich szczepionki to zło - no chyba, że czegoś nie pamiętam - rzuc cytatem.
> 
> Dzwoniłem właśnie na infolinie NHSu, że chce zaszczepić moich 4 i 5 letnich synów i usłyszałem dokładnie to co pisze: że jest to niemożliwe, bo nie ma dowodów, że ryzyko związane z zaszczepieniem (są dowody na zatory i zapalenie miejsca sercowego) u dzieci poniżej 12 roku życia, jest mniejsze niż przechorowania kowida.





Konrad. said:


> Tym się różnimy.
> 
> Dla ciebie, jeśli opona w tabelce zachowania na deszczu, ma wpisane brak danych, to uznajesz ja za bezpieczną. Ja za niebezpieczną i jej nie kupie dopóki nie zostanie przetestowana.
> 
> Ty jeśli budowa została zakończona, wprowadzasz się do budynku. Ja dopiero, gdy zostanie odebrana i dopuszczona do użytku, bez tego budynek uważam za niebezpieczny.
> 
> Ty, skaczesz na bungee, jeśli nie ma dowodów, że coś z lina jest nie tak. Ja skacze, jeśli mam pewność, że lina ma atest i została sprawdzona przez wykwalifikowana osobę.


Jeszcze gdyby ktoś chciał mi dać bana to zaznaczam jeszcze raz: jestem zwolennikiem szczepień.

Wczoraj znowu zadzwoniłem do mojej przychodni i mój lekarz rodzinny (Jestico, przychodnia East Quay w Bridgwater) stwierdził, że na razie nie ma możliwości zaszczepienia moich synów, bo ryzyko jest zbyt duże. Mówiłem, że kondi wie lepiej - nie uwierzył i odmówił szczepienia. 

Eot, już nigdy nie będę cytował lekarzy z mojej przychodni, bo w trakcie bana nie można czytac forum, a jednak sporo ciekawych informacji można poczytać.


----------



## Buster90

Wątek covidowy powinien mieć własną księgę brigów i banów, a raczej własną "salę rozpraw" do dyskusji kogo zbanować a kogo nie xD


----------



## Grvl

zbanujmy wszystkich, bóg rozpozna swoich.


----------



## Milamber

19Dako20 said:


> *Advice*
> This advice is not based on assessments of vaccine availability, future supply or costs associated with delivery of a programme. When formulating advice in relation to childhood immunisations, JCVI has consistently held that the main focus of its decision should be the benefit to children and young people themselves, weighed against any potential harms from vaccination to children and young people. In providing its advice, JCVI also recognises that in relation to childhood immunisation programmes, the UK public places a higher relative value on safety compared to benefits.
> 
> *The available evidence indicates that the individual health benefits from COVID-19 vaccination are small in those aged 12 to 15 years who do not have underlying health conditions which put them at risk of severe COVID-19. The potential risks from vaccination are also small, with reports of post-vaccination myocarditis being very rare, but potentially serious and still in the process of being described. Given the rarity of these events and the limited follow-up time of children and young people with post-vaccination myocarditis, substantial uncertainty remains regarding the health risks associated with these adverse events.
> 
> Overall, the committee is of the opinion that the benefits from vaccination are marginally greater than the potential known harms (tables 1 to 4) but acknowledges that there is considerable uncertainty regarding the magnitude of the potential harms. The margin of benefit, based primarily on a health perspective, is considered too small to support advice on a universal programme of vaccination of otherwise healthy 12 to 15-year-old children at this time. As longer-term data on potential adverse reactions accrue, greater certainty may allow for a reconsideration of the benefits and harms. Such data may not be available for several months.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JCVI statement on COVID-19 vaccination of children aged 12 to 15 years: 3 September 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gov.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o dzieciakach 5-11 jasno mówi Green book z dnia 24 Grudnia 2021:
> 
> Other children aged 5-11 years
> 
> A decision on the vaccination of children aged 5 to 11 years who are not in recognised risk
> groups is pending further consideration by JCVI.
> 
> 
> 
> https://assets.publishing.service.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/1043861/Greenbook-chapter-14a-24Dec21.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> @Konrad. nie dziekuj


A teraz wróć do tego co napisał Konrad i co jest zacytowane wyżej. Serio nie widzisz różnicy? Czy tylko Udajesz?


----------



## Strzala

@ps-man dlaczego nie zamieszczasz informacji o banach w księdze?


----------



## ps-man

Strzala said:


> @ps-man dlaczego nie zamieszczasz informacji o banach w księdze?


Czasem zamieszczam, czasem nie zamieszczam.


----------



## Strzala

ps-man said:


> Czasem zamieszczam, czasem nie zamieszczam.


To zajrzyj proszę do pierwszego postu w tym wątku, który powstał zanim dołączyłeś do forum.


----------



## ps-man

Strzala said:


> To zajrzyj proszę do pierwszego postu w tym wątku, który powstał zanim dołączyłeś do forum.


To żaden oblig, nie jest bezwzględnie stosowany, więc mnie nie pouczaj, gdyż nic tym nie osiągniesz. Na marginesie: zauważam, że wpisy informujące o banach są w tym wątku coraz rzadsze. W Twoim przypadku nie ma jednak mowy o "nieznanym sprawcy", odpowiedni komentarz jest we właściwym wątku. Jeśli utrzymujesz opcję odbioru powiadomień, powinieneś dostać stosowne powiadomienie z treścią posta i odnośnikiem do niego. OIDP zaznaczyłem też opcję powiadomienia przy blokadzie odpowiedzi w wątku COVID-owym, więc powinieneś otrzymać dwie notyfikacje.
Ponadto Twój ban (= zablokowanie możliwości udzielania odpowiedzi w danym wątku) to narzędzie, które było nieznane autorowi postu, więc jeśli chcesz twierdzić, że mam obowiązek ich wpisywania w tut. księdze, ja stwierdzam, że tego rodzaju kary ona nie obejmuje. Cześć!


----------



## Buster90

Dlatego jesteś najgorszym moderatorem na forum i wogóle <3


----------



## SmartHunt

Czemu nie mogę pisac w wątkach drogowych? Mam informacje ze nie jestem zalgowany. W wątkach krakowskich nie ma z tym problemu. To jakaś dziwna forma bana?


----------



## Kemo

Masz trzymiesięcznego bana na wszystkie okołokrakowskie wątki drogowe, bo uporczywie uprawiałeś w nich trolling i pisałeś głupoty.
Do Bydgoszczy możesz jeździć i tam w wątkach pisać.


----------



## SmartHunt

Super, co mnie Bydgoskie drogi interesują? Niech się tam Bydgoszczanie albo Torunianie wypowiadają.

Edit: tak czy siak powinno pisać że masz bana do tego i tego, a nie ze nie jesteś zalogowany


----------



## ps-man

SmartHunt said:


> Super, co mnie Bydgoskie drogi interesują? Niech się tam Bydgoszczanie albo Torunianie wypowiadają.


Nie zrozumiałeś. Poza tym Bydgoszcz nie istnieje i w sumie to właśnie jest przesłanie dla Ciebie.


----------



## SmartHunt

Czego nie zrozumiałem?


----------



## kondi10




----------



## Grvl

SmartHunt said:


> Czego nie zrozumiałem?


----------



## Bartek'86

Uprzejmie proszę o interwencję - najlepiej raz na zawsze:









Forum "Łódź", wątek "Ulica Piotrkowska".


----------



## lenin

^^
Według raportu NIK z 2010 r. nepotyzm, klientelizm i kumoterstwo są zjawiskami często spotykanymi w polskim sektorze publicznym[6][7], w tym także w sądownictwie[8]. Próbą systemowego rozwiązania tego problemu była ustawa z dnia 18 marca 2011 r. o zmianie ustawy – Prawo o szkolnictwie wyższym, ustawy o stopniach naukowych i tytule naukowym oraz o stopniach i tytule w zakresie sztuki oraz o zmianie niektórych innych ustaw, zakładająca ograniczenie podległości służbowej wśród członków rodziny[9][10].

Nepotyzm jest – według raportu Komisji Europejskiej z 2013 r. – znaczącym problemem polskich uczelni medycznych, na których zachodzi pokoleniowe zawłaszczenie przez rodziny lekarzy uniwersyteckich posad, katedr i klinik, które bywają przekazywane wewnątrz klanów lekarskich[11].

A ja faktycznie w tej kondygnacji podziemnej organizowałem choćby w 2004 roku imprezy drum&bass , dopiero kilka lat później, powstał tam klub go go , który zasłynął choćby z wyciągania z kart płatniczych klientów pieniędzy , różnymi trikowymi metodami

A Bartek sam przegina z chwaleniem się Karnistyką, przy czym do tej pory nie wiadomo czy prokurator, czy adwokat.

Poza tym , konto uśpione, prawie, naście lat czekało na uruchomienie!!
od 2007 roku....do...


----------



## Bartas2004

Bartek'86 said:


> Uprzejmie proszę o interwencję - najlepiej raz na zawsze:
> View attachment 2633195
> 
> 
> Forum "Łódź", wątek "Ulica Piotrkowska".


Ja za bardzo nie wiem czego się czepiasz w tym poście. Moze pokażę twój "styl" pisania jak sobie bezkarnie obrażasz innych. 



Bartek'86 said:


> Dzięki za wsparcie. Oczywiście można machnąć ręką w myśl zasady "nie karmcie trolli" i jak kania dżdżu wyglądać "normalnych" postów, np. ze zdjęciami z budowy inwestycji czy wizualek.
> 
> Ale ja też uważam, że* jeśli nie postawimy tamy oszłomstwu, *to za moment nasze dzieci będą się uczyć w szkołach na geografii, że świat został stworzony przez bozię w siedem dni, a na biologi, że według "jednego z poglądów w dyskusji" (w ramach wolności wypowiedzi) szczepionki zawierają chipy od Gatesa.
> 
> PS: tym bardziej, że to jest naprawdę kwestia max. pięciu-sześciu pieprzniętych osób, a na łódzkim forum jest nas kilkudziesięciu. Jak się zbierze masa krytyczna, która tamtym powie, żeby się przymknęli ze swoimi chorymi wywodami, zamiast się miziać w stylu "Darku, nie zgodzę się", to może wreszcie będzie jakiś efekt?


czyli według ciebie osoby z którymi się nie zgadzasz to oszołomy



Bartek'86 said:


> Ja bym z ciekawości chętnie wszedł w głowę kogoś takiego i zobaczył podgląd na to, co myśli taki typ osobowości w sytuacjach, gdy zostanie złapany na kolejnym kłamstwie.
> 
> Jak mu się uruchamiają te wszystkie wewnętrzne mechanizmy wyparcia w rodzaju "oj tam, oj tam, minąłem się z prawdą, ale przecież to ja jestem ten dobry, a tamci są źli; nie mogę im przecież przyznać racji, więc udam że nie słyszałem, przemilczę sprawę, a jutro wszyscy zapomną, o tak".
> 
> Jest to dla mnie fascynujące, bo na co dzień w pracy muszę mierzyć się z takimi zmyślaczami podczas procesów. Dlatego wyczuwam taki typ na kilometr. Tylko że tam jest weryfikator w postaci sądu, który patrzy na takiego gagatka wzrokiem pt. "chłopie, komu ty chcesz wcisnąć ten kit?". Tu na forum nie ma takiego czynnika, więc można napisać *każdą brednię,* ba, można ją codziennie powtarzać, bo normalnym osobom prędzej czy później znudzi się prostowanie.


Zmyślacze piszący brednie



Bartek'86 said:


> Zgadza się, ponieważ jest to przebrzmiały i nietrafny argument sprzed 20 lat.
> 
> Natomiast "logika" *ptasich móżdżków* jest następująca:
> 
> new urbaniści "hejtujom" wieżowce;
> narracja o ścieżce podejścia samolotów była wykorzystywana przeciwko wysokiemu budynkowi w miejscu gdzie stoi Hi Piotrkowska;
> wniosek: new urbaniści forsują narrację o ścieżce podejścia. Bo każdy pijak to złodziej.
> No i czego nie rozumiesz?


Ptasie móżdżki



Bartek'86 said:


> Mimo wszystko poczyniłbym wyraźne rozróżnienie między normalnymi "kibicami" wysokiej zabudowy czy modernizmu, którzy podchodzą do tego hobbystycznie i których jest tu wielu, a* nawiedzonymi obsesjonatami,* których jest tu garstka


Nawiedzeni obsesnonaci

To oczywiście tylko mały wycinek twoich popisów, bo takich obraźliwych postów dajesz masę, nawet mi sie już nie chce szukać bo i tak jesteś bezkarny. Ale czepianie się wieloletniego użytkownika i sugerowanie by dac mu bana permanentnego to naprawdę przegięcie pały.


----------



## Gamle abe

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/niemcy-i-austria-polityka-ekonomia-i-stosunki-polsko-niemieckie-austriackie.1652702/post-176975924



Byłbym rad gdyby użytkownik @ervinn odpoczął na dłużej od pisania w wątku niemieckim.


----------



## 625

Ruski troll o tęsknocie Ukraińców za ludobójstwem:



Siwizna said:


> Banderyzm niewinny? To jest chyba jakiś żart. Nikt nie podważa tu chyba państwowości ukraiskiej i kwestii ruskich u bram, co nie znaczy, że nie ma tam nazistowskich ancentów w przestrzeni publicznej -np bandera na banerach i tęsknota za ludobójstwem na Wołyniu.


tydzień.


----------



## 625

3 dni bana za raportowanie każdej bzdury jako polityki:
*j0tj0t87*


----------



## redoxygene

Zaszurało się covidowo za bardzo koledze w wątku niemieckim. Najpierw klasyczny fake news:



lukas29 said:


> Wg Instytutu Roberta Kocha ponad 60mln osób podwójnie zaszczepionych nie są uważane za w pełni zaszczepione


A teraz reakcja i umotywowanie własnego zdania:



lukas29 said:


> jakby to powiedzieć w Polsce skutki pandemii i zgony ma raczej politycznie pozytywne skutki
> jeśli się wie y kto i o jakich poglądach ,,zamyka oczy"


----------



## Hipolit

Apropos VOVIODU. Czy ktoś mógłby mi wytłumaczyć, co to do k... nędzy jest? Ktoś mnie zapisał do jakiegoś klubu, wbrew mojej woli? Czy może temu komuś coś się w istocie szarej poprzestawiało???
Zaszczepiony trzykrotnie Hipolit.


----------



## ps-man

Hipolit said:


> Apropos VOVIODU. Czy ktoś mógłby mi wytłumaczyć, co to do k... nędzy jest? Ktoś mnie zapisał do jakiegoś klubu, wbrew mojej woli? Czy może temu komuś coś się w istocie szarej poprzestawiało???
> Zaszczepiony trzykrotnie Hipolit.


44 posty usunąłem ciągiem, z zaznaczeniem wspólnej przyczyny usunięcia.


----------



## Hipolit

ps-man said:


> 44 posty usunąłem ciągiem, z zaznaczeniem wspólnej przyczyny usunięcia.


Rozumiem. Dziękuję za odpowiedź. Mam nadzieję, że w niebie dla usuniętych postów, buk rozpozna swoich.


----------



## ps-man

@blakop, @blakop_1700: bany na multikonta.


----------



## egregious

redoxygene said:


> Zaszurało się covidowo za bardzo koledze w wątku niemieckim. Najpierw klasyczny fake news:


Powiedział że


> "Wg Instytutu Roberta Kocha ponad 60mln osób podwójnie zaszczepionych nie są uważane za w pełni zaszczepione"


Przedstawił konkretny link mediów publicznych, Beim RKI: Zweifach-Geimpfte gelten nicht mehr als vollständig geimpft | Das Erste , który potwierdza jednoznacznie to co napisał. I sam potwierdziłeś, choć zatytułowałeś to bezzasadnie jako "fake news".


redoxygene said:


> Z treści cytowanego artykułu wynika wprost - 60 milionów ludzi podwójnie zaszczepionych uważa się obecnie za zaszczepionych podstawowo, przy czym 40 mln osób z tej grupy otrzymało również szczepienie przypominające i te są uważane za w pełni zaszczepione.


Oczywiste jest, że Lukas29 miał na myśli tylko podwójnie zaszczepionych bez trzeciej dawki, czy dawki przypominającej.

Dlatego proszę o bana dla redoxygene za trolling i manipulacje - donoszenie w księdze brigów na innych bez uzasadnionego powodu, w pokrętny sposób, licząc na to, że moderatorzy nie wgłębią się w szczegóły.


----------



## Buster90

A ja nie pochwalam dawania ostrzeżeń czy większych kar na usera który zgłasza naruszenia innych w księdze. Skoro nikt nie zgłosił postu matfiza to on sam nie powinien być karany ostrzeżeniem za swoją inną wypowiedź, a wyszło, że zrobił zgłoszenie się w księdze i dostał warna niejako awansem.


----------



## 625

Buster90 said:


> A ja nie pochwalam dawania ostrzeżeń czy większych kar na usera który zgłasza naruszenia innych w księdze. Skoro nikt nie zgłosił postu matfiza to on sam nie powinien być karany ostrzeżeniem za swoją inną wypowiedź, a wyszło, że zrobił zgłoszenie się w księdze i dostał warna niejako awansem.


Był obserwowany za swoje trollowanie już wcześniej.


----------



## 625

Koniec tych kłamstw, ban @PiotrG na 3 dni:
Droga dojazdowa do lokalu użytkowego - e-prawnik.pl


----------



## Tomeyk

@NieDlaBrzydoty - powrót z przytupem po pierwszym banie, tym razem miesiąc odpoczynku, trzeci będzie bezterminowy.


----------



## egregious

625 said:


> Koniec tych kłamstw, ban @PiotrG na 3 dni:
> Droga dojazdowa do lokalu użytkowego - e-prawnik.pl


Gdzie jest dyskusja na temat tej drogi do lokalu ? W linku jest tak namieszane, że nie wiadomo o co chodzi.


----------



## 625

egregious said:


> Gdzie jest dyskusja na temat tej drogi do lokalu ? W linku jest tak namieszane, że nie wiadomo o co chodzi.


Dostęp do drogi publicznej prawny i faktyczny - wyrok WSA - rp.pl


----------



## bloniaq_s8

@625 no jak za to ban nie wjedzie to znaczy że możemy odpalać stary wątek że zdjęciami?


----------



## Tomczyna

Nie wiecie przypadkiem czy @talkinghead nie ma włamu na konto? Straszne bzdury dziś wychodzą pod jego nickiem.


----------



## 625

motrs, który w wątku o konflikcie Putina z Ukrainą wyjechał z islamistami za kierownicą, zbanowany.


----------



## Marynata

625 said:


> motrs, który w wątku o konflikcie Putina z Ukrainą wyjechał z islamistami za kierownicą, zbanowany.


Na jak długo?
To zasłużony forumowicz w wątkach drogowych.


----------



## ps-man

Marynata said:


> Na jak długo?
> To zasłużony forumowicz w wątkach drogowych.


A miał dziadka w AK? 🙃


----------



## Marynata

ps-man said:


> A miał dziadka w AK? 🙃


A tak może nieco bardziej klarownie?


----------



## tarchorafal

Za co ban na Połanieckiego???


----------



## 625

625 said:


> motrs, który w wątku o konflikcie Putina z Ukrainą wyjechał z islamistami za kierownicą, zbanowany.


Po przemyśleniu, zamieniam perma na ban na wątek na 2 tygodnie.


----------



## johny.f

Z ciekawości, osobnik poniżej to nie jakieś multikonto? Takie wejścia _z buta_ na forum zawsze są podejrzane:









Ted_Strikeher







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Exelcior

johny.f said:


> Z ciekawości, osobnik poniżej to nie jakieś multikonto? Takie wejścia _z buta_ na forum zawsze są podejrzane:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ted_Strikeher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com


Ja bym powiedział, że troll...


----------



## Paziu

Raczej kolejna odsłona blakopa. Ten sam styl, te same wątki, pojawienie się zaraz po banie na multikonto blakop_1700.


----------



## ps-man

Paziu said:


> Raczej kolejna odsłona blakopa. Ten sam styl, te same wątki, pojawienie się zaraz po banie na multikonto blakop_1700.


Dzięki za przypomnienie. 
@Ted_Strikeher: Oczywiście ban.


----------



## Kemo

tarchorafal said:


> Za co ban na Połanieckiego???


Pytanie do @talkinghead


----------



## 625

Nakotaskowa - miesiąc bana za antysemityzm. Coś szybko leci na permabana.


----------



## Zyzio

za "obrazki" czy gdzieś się konkretnie wypowiadał?


----------



## 625

Zyzio said:


> za "obrazki" czy gdzieś się konkretnie wypowiadał?


Znowu obrazki. Znowu jednoznaczne.


----------



## hif

To podchodzi pod prowokację i szukanie zaczepki, mógłbym tam odpowiedzieć, ale zacząłby się flejm, zatem proszę o reakcję.

Post #89,451


----------



## bloniaq_s8

625 said:


> Nakotaskowa - miesiąc bana za antysemityzm. Coś szybko leci na permabana.


Proponuję jeszcze miesiąc dorzucić za wrzucanie zdjęć wacków do czasu na śmiech


----------



## Exelcior

@ps-man No i wygląda, że znów blakop się zreaktywował:








jaxikk







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## ps-man

Exelcior said:


> @ps-man No i wygląda, że znów blakop się zreaktywował:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaxikk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com


Życzę "Powodzenia" następną razą.


----------



## ps-man

hif said:


> To podchodzi pod prowokację i szukanie zaczepki, mógłbym tam odpowiedzieć, ale zacząłby się flejm, zatem proszę o reakcję.
> 
> Post #89,451


Sam szukasz zaczepki.


----------



## Exelcior

@ps-man [Poznań] Tramwaj na Naramowice (projekt i budowa) - polityka poza php w wątku tramwajowym...


----------



## Stolpermann

Exelcior said:


> @ps-man [Poznań] Tramwaj na Naramowice (projekt i budowa) - polityka poza php w wątku tramwajowym...


W tym przypadku jest to szlachetna odmiana polityki, czyli dbanie o interes wspólny, a nie politykowanie czy wręcz politykierstwo.


----------



## hif

ps-man said:


> Sam szukasz zaczepki.


W jaki sposób? Bo nie godzę się na kibolskie gadanie o moim klubie?


----------



## Grvl

Ale @demoos nie powiedział nieprawdy.


----------



## kryst

Zgłosiłem ruskiego moderatora za nawoływanie do ludobójstwa, jakby co to [email protected] @625 proszę..


----------



## 625

kryst said:


> Zgłosiłem ruskiego moderatora za nawoływanie do ludobójstwa, jakby co to [email protected] @625 proszę..


Kiedy, gdzie, komu? Putinowi?


----------



## Gokufan

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/%C5%9Awiat-covid-19-teorie-spiskowe-negacja-choroby-szuria-zasada-nag%C5%82ej-%C5%9Bmierci-ban.2248878/post-177505015




Maciek97 said:


> Straszne, 4 dni miał objawy. Nie ma wyjścia, zamykamy świat bo ludzie się od siebie mogą zarażać przeziębieniem.


Covid=przeziębienie=negacja choroby (zgodnie z tytułem wątku)


----------



## Han Solo

Z łaski swojej czy mod może udzielić mi informacji, na ile czasu dostałem briga w wątku ukraińskim?

Tak, wiem za co. Nie wiem na ile 🙂


----------



## Kemo

3 dni. Nie było tego w powiadomieniu?


----------



## Han Solo

Kemo said:


> 3 dni. Nie było tego w powiadomieniu?


Być może przegapiłem.

No nic, teraz Putin nie ma wyjścia i musi poczekać do 26.02 🙂


----------



## mitch_ducanon

Moglbym prosic o info kto usunal moj post w watku o ruskiej inwazji i dal mi ostrzezenie? W alertach widze tylko literle „G“ w ikonie. Jak klikne w alert to przenosi mnie na poczatek watku. Zastanawiam sie czy to na pewno ktos z naszej sekcji
Dlaczego to sie stao - nie pytam, w koncu postulowalem gaszenie swiatla pojmanym okupantom xD


----------



## freereg

mitch_ducanon said:


> Moglbym prosic o info kto usunal moj post w watku o ruskiej inwazji i dal mi ostrzezenie? W alertach widze tylko literle „G“ w ikonie. Jak klikne w alert to przenosi mnie na poczatek watku. Zastanawiam sie czy to na pewno ktos z naszej sekcji
> Dlaczego to sie stao - nie pytam, w koncu postulowalem gaszenie swiatla pojmanym okupantom xD


Miałem dokładnie to samo, luźne rozważania na temat możliwego rozwoju zdarzeń zostały skasowanie jako "fejki".


----------



## mitch_ducanon

freereg said:


> Miałem dokładnie to samo, luźne rozważania na temat możliwego rozwoju zdarzeń zostały skasowanie jako "fejki".


aaa to nie do konca, bo ja zada(le)m zabijania jencow 😄


----------



## 625

Zgred75 said:


> 18:08
> Sekretarz stanu USA Antony Blinken powiedział, że kraje członkowskie NATO mogą wysyłać na Ukrainę swoje myśliwce.


Ban dla rosyjskiego trolla, który od dawna wrzucał rosyjskie kłamstwa. Nie chce mi się wrzucać pozostałych postów.


----------



## Marcin

Chcial bym zwrocic uwage na nastepujace zaczepki w watku militarnym:



qgrzegorz1 said:


> Raczej śmieszą.
> 
> Ukraińskie Ministerstwo Obrony w kwestii strat to jest mało wiarygodne. Czyli nie ma potwierdzenia. Jeśli byłoby faktycznie tyle zniszczonych celów, to byłyby na to potwierdzające je filmy. Przecież to jest świetna propaganda, a co jak co ale Ukraińcy nie przepuszczają takich okazji.
> Po prostu uzupełniają straty.
> Hahaha, żeby Ciebie przekonać, to wystarczy kolorowy folder.
> 
> 200 ''latadeł'' ? Rosjanie nie stracili tyle śmigłowców i samolotów.
> Sądząc po twoim zachowaniu, to w twoim przypadku na samym piwie się nie kończy...





qgrzegorz1 said:


> No to tyle jeśli chodzi o te setki zniszczonych celów. I nie nie zawiodłeś mnie, spodziewałem się takiej reakcji u Ciebie.
> Znam się tak samo jak i Ty, czyli foldery...
> Amunicja małowrażliwa na pewno poprawiłaby bezpieczeństwo przechowywania, przecież po to jest.
> Amunicja dla Raka – kolejny krok do przodu
> 
> Sądzę, że to ostatni raz, tak Ciebie edukuję. To i tak nie ma sensu, bo jesteś bardzo słabym uczniem, umiesz tylko czytać foldery, niestety samodzielne wyciąganie wniosków jest poza twoim zasięgiem.





dranio said:


> Widzę, że jesteś kolejnym internetowym znafffcą, któremu się wydaje, że fachowcy z doświadczeniem praktycznym nie mają zielonego pojęcia o sprawie i jesteś w stanie obalić ich twierdzenia folderkiem reklamowym. To śmieszne i żałosne jednocześnie.





mjacenty said:


> Widzę że odwykłeś od Ronalda . Dla niego jak nie ma w mediach i w katalogach to znaczy że nie istnieje . Ja już przywykłem .





mjacenty said:


> I mówię wam to ja Ronald wszechwiedzący wszystko z kolorowych prospektów i Internetu .
> Ronaldzie no bądź poważny ...........................................





mjacenty said:


> Wiesz Ronald nam chce przeprowadzić egzamin , czy wiemy o czy on pisze . A ja myślałem że pyta serio .





mjacenty said:


> Widzę że odwykłeś od Ronalda . Dla niego jak nie ma w mediach i w katalogach to znaczy że nie istnieje . Ja już przywykłem .


… troche wprawia mnie w konsternacje to, ze dzieje sie to pod okiem moderacji a osoba ktora jest celem tych zaczepek, dostaje "ostatnie ostrzezenie" za to, ze wlasnie taki fakt pietnuje – w samym srodku tego hejtu. To moim zdaniem nie jest ok – przypomne pierwszy punkt regulaminu: utrudnianie innym korzystania i cieszenia sie z tego forum jest zakazane, a to moim zdaniem jest ewidentnie celem wyzej zacytowanych postow w dwojaki sposob: uprzykrzyc komus pisanie czegokolwiek i prowokowanie w celu wytracenia z rownowagi i skasowania bana. 
Nie zarzucam nikomu zlej woli, ale skoro nie macie czasu by sledzic watek i miec wyczucie do tego kto tam rzeczywiscie odpowiada za burdy, to chociaz wprowadzcie znow tag z min. 200 postow … staly desant jakichs przypadkowych agresorkow jest bowiem dla wszystkich upierdliwy.


----------



## 5etho

nie dostałem odpowiedzi ostatnio kiedy użytkownik @Siwizna dostanie bana za neonazim? o to jego post:

*Swastyka* to też przecież używany na świecie symbol nie mający nic wspólnego z AH a jednak w Europie budzi jakiś *niepokój nieuzasadnion*y, widzisz to jest tak jak z AH i spółką w Izraelu tak z Banderą w Polsce. [/quote]
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/thre...um-2013-2022.1338277/page-4104#post-176990844

o to jego post w zamkniętym temacie o Ukraińcach, na miesiąc przed początkiem śmierci na Ukrainie, gość nic nie dodaje ciekawego tylko whataboutism, flamewar i posty które rozjeżdzają dyskusję. No chyba, że mod powie tak:, Adolf Hitler to był dobry ziomek a mój kolega @GasTheJe*s88 to fajny użytkownik z dużą wiedza o placach budów


----------



## Kemo

Użytkownik @Siwizna święty nie jest, ale akurat za przytoczony post bana nie dostanie, ponieważ jest on *ironiczny* i nie promuje nazizmu.




5etho said:


> gość nic nie dodaje ciekawego tylko whataboutism, flamewar i posty które rozjeżdzają dyskusję.


O, właśnie opisałeś swoje zachowanie


----------



## 5etho

hmm po przeczytaniu 1 postu może faktycznie to wygląda na ironię ale gdy się weźmie pod uwagę całą jego twórczość, nacjonalistyczny avatar (uznany przez policję za nielegalny na stadionach), ciągły offtop, wyraźna polityczna agenda. To ten ironiczny 'chumorek" wyglada jak upowszechnianie w społeczeństwie neonazistowich poglądów








Ironic Nazis Are Still Nazis


Hatred often hides behind a mask of jokiness.




newrepublic.com





a jak było w anglo-internecie od 2017 roku, gdy wszystkie serwisy opisywały jak to neonaziści kryją się za różnymi pepe frogami, all live matters, clown worldami i innymi kekistanami?
a co z ksenofobią, rasizmem, w stosunku do ciemniejszych niż biały kolor skóry, migrantów ekonomicznych i wrogość wobec liberalizmu zachodniego? też ironiczny? 
nie wiem czy wiecie ale na całym świecie neonaziści i faszyści właśnie wszędzie piszą, że liberałowie-lewacy najgorsi, prawicowcy nie mają cohones, imigranci samo zło
edit: jak sobie chcecie czytać takie merytoryczne posty to ok, ale trzeba powiedzieć to wprost: lubimy wolność słowa całkowitą jak w usa, tak, to nic że niebanowanie neonazistów od samego początku sprawi, że będzie ich coraz więcej, tak nie będziemy usuwać neonazistowskie poglądy ze wspólnej przestrzeni - tak jak w usa

od września zeszłego roku nie pisze o niczym tylko o jednym:


Siwizna said:


> Przeczytaj artykuł z linka. Generalnie jest to pierwszy raz gdy od lewicowców bojących się o delikatne uczucia wszystkich innych tylko nie większości takie durne pomysły wychodzą. UE jest tworem komunistycznym który dąży do maksymalizacji władzy i jej koncentracji, brakuje jeszcze KGB z gułagami i mamy komplet. Dlatego jeśli ta umowa międzynarodowa na funkcjonować należy przeprowadzić proces odideologizowania ze szkodliwych lewicowych myśli.





Siwizna said:


> Czy można prosić o nieszerzenie propagandy, a radzę o zapoznanie się z tym co FAKTYCZNIE robi czy to Ruch Narodowy czy MW npw kontekście miejsc dla uchodźców lub innej pomocy oraz co sam Winnicki na ten temat mówi bez wyrywania z kontekstu półsłówek.
> 
> 
> Siwizna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Przeczytaj artykuł z linka. Generalnie jest to pierwszy raz gdy od lewicowców bojących się o delikatne uczucia wszystkich innych tylko nie większości takie durne pomysły wychodzą. UE jest tworem komunistycznym który dąży do maksymalizacji władzy i jej koncentracji, brakuje jeszcze KGB z gułagami i mamy komplet. Dlatego jeśli ta umowa międzynarodowa na funkcjonować należy przeprowadzić proces odideologizowania ze szkodliwych lewicowych myśli.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siwizna said:
> 
> 
> 
> Czy można prosić o nieszerzenie propagandy, a radzę o zapoznanie się z tym co FAKTYCZNIE robi czy to Ruch Narodowy czy MW npw kontekście miejsc dla uchodźców lub innej pomocy oraz co sam Winnicki na ten temat mówi bez wyrywania z kontekstu półsłówek.
> Człowiek chce poczytać o tym co się dzieje u sąsiadów, a nie o wyimaginowanych politycznych poglądach użytkowników czy szerzeniu antypolskich postaw od tego macie chyba PHP?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Buster90

Ciekaw jestem za który wpis dostałem kolejnego bana na wątek ukraiński.


----------



## forwiser

Buster90 said:


> Ciekaw jestem za który wpis dostałem kolejnego bana na wątek ukraiński.


Z Izraela piszesz. A przecież to wątek o nazistach. Nie dziękuj.


----------



## 625

forwiser said:


> Z Izraela piszesz. A przecież to wątek o nazistach. Nie dziękuj.


Dziękuje za zgłoszenie, przyznaję 3 dni.


----------



## Żądło

Dzień dobry, chciałbym zgłosić, że konto szamot___ jest multikontem konta szamot1983. Poznacie prawdopodobnie po tym samym adresie IP.


----------



## egregious

Chyba jakaś konfederacja. Anty ukraińskie dno, odwołujące się do XVII wieku.


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/ukraina-rosyjska-inwazja-2022-nie-przeno%C5%9Bcie-tu-php-b%C4%99d%C4%85-bany-i-nie-ma-co-potem-p%C5%82aka%C4%87-w-ksi%C4%99gach.2360344/post-177892216


----------



## zavi77

Po pierwsze już dostałem zakaz wypowiedzi tamże 
Po drugie zarzucanie mi antyukrainskosci wynikać może jedynie z nieumiejętności czytania ze zrozumieniem. 
Jestem zwolennikiem sprzedaży możliwie dużej ilości broni Ukrainie. Jak płaci UE nawet lepiej, nie widzę w tym nic "anty". Jestem przeciwnikiem oddawania za darmo bo nawet USA Wielkiej Brytanii nic nie dawało w czasie IIWŚ
Nie wydaje mi się żeby taka różnica poglądów była czymś "niedopuszczalnym"


----------



## ps-man

zavi77 said:


> Po pierwsze już dostałem zakaz wypowiedzi tamże


Na 7 dni. Zapraszam po nabraniu "formy", bo coś ostatnio Twoje posty stały się coraz bardziej niezrozumiałe i bełkotliwe.


----------



## zavi77

Bardzo dziękuję za zmniejszenie kary. 

Może rzeczywiście za dużo wątków próbowałem zmieścić w jednym poście pisanym dodatkowo na spacerze z psem?


----------



## ps-man

zavi77 said:


> Bardzo dziękuję za zmniejszenie kary.


Nigdy nie była zmniejszona 🙃


----------



## Rafadan

Zgłaszam za kłamstwa i obelgi pod adresem SG i WP:



bb78 said:


> Ktoś powinien zrobić porządek z bandytami w mundurach. Rotmistrz Pilecki w grobie się przewraca.
> 
> Wczoraj bandyterka wywiozła do lasu i przepchnęła na białoruską stronę rodzinę irackich Kurdów z ósemką dzieci. Po raz szósty. Nie pozwalają złożyć im wniosków o azyl. A dzisiaj sąd w Białymstoku umorzył postępowanie w ich sprawie, bo podobno podpisali oświadczenie, że nie mają żalu do SG i w ogóle jest wporzo. Tak sobie myślę, że gdyby mnie w środku lasu zatrzymali uzbrojeni bandyci i kazali podpisać jakieś oświadczenie w nieznanym języku, to bym podpisał, nawet gdyby to była hipoteka w providencie. Ale od tego jest formułka "świadomie i dobrowolnie", bez której żaden podpis nie jest ważny.
> 
> A przy okazji putinizmu - czym wizyty bandytów w mundurach z emblematami SG czy WOT w szkołach i przedszkolach w Polsce różnią się od wizyt różnych FSB w szkołach w Rosji? Czym rysunki ze strony dumaiszacunek.pl różnią się od rysunków dzieci ze zmilitaryzowanych przedszkoli putinowskiej Rosji? Czym łamanie praw człowieka w Białowieży różni się od łamania praw człowieka w Moskwie? Czym się różni nalot polskiej policji na Punkt Interwencji Kryzysowej prowadzony przez KIK od nalotu rosyjskiego OMONu na siedzibę Memoriału? Czym różni się przestępca Mariusz Kamiński jako MSWiA od jakiegoś Szojgu? Tym, że ten drugi jeszcze nie został skazany?
> 
> O widzę, że strona Duma i Szacunek "miała awarię" i nie można już obejrzeć prac dzieci, ale kilka udało mi się znaleźć w innych miejscach:
> View attachment 2932645
> 
> 
> View attachment 2932649
> 
> 
> View attachment 2932653


Zrównywanie obrony polskiej granicy przed nielegalnymi imigrantami sprowadzanymi przez _putaina _do popełnianych przez niego zbrodni wojennych i zbrodni przeciw ludzkości. Zrównywanie "wizyt bandytów z SG i WOT" w szkołach do bombardowania szkół (!). Powyższe działanie jest wyjątkowo podłe i szkodliwe, zwłaszcza w kontekście niedawnej napaści putlerowskiej Rosji na Ukrainę pod pretekstem "denazyfikacji" i kłamstw o domniemanych masowych zbrodniach na "uchodźcach" rozpuszczanych przez białoruską propagandę.


----------



## zavi77

Polecam to:




__





Wyborcza.pl







wyborcza.pl





Ukrainka to pseudo uchodźca, nowym Rav4 jedzie do Polski jak ja na wakacje w Chorwacji, a biedny Sudanczyk z Moskwy jedzie na ostatku daktyli w kieszeniach (niestety nie przesadzam). I to wyborcza.pl cytuje WSJ, a artykuł Pani Apfelbaum


----------



## bb78

Rafadan said:


> Zgłaszam za kłamstwa i obelgi pod adresem SG i WP:
> Zrównywanie obrony polskiej granicy przed nielegalnymi imigrantami sprowadzanymi przez _putaina _do popełnianych przez niego zbrodni wojennych i zbrodni przeciw ludzkości. Zrównywanie "wizyt bandytów z SG i WOT" w szkołach do bombardowania szkół (!).


Nie. Zrównałem akcje polskich służb z akcjami służb rosyjskich. Wizyty w placówkach oświatowych są tu i tam, "konkursy plastyczne" podobne tu i tam, pałowanie i gazowanie uczestniczek Strajku Kobiet takie samo jak pałowanie i gazowanie manifestacji w Moskwie i Leningradzie. Z wojną nie porównywałem, to jednak "trochę" wyższa kategoria.



> Powyższe działanie jest wyjątkowo podłe i szkodliwe, zwłaszcza w kontekście niedawnej napaści putlerowskiej Rosji na Ukrainę pod pretekstem "denazyfikacji" i kłamstw o domniemanych masowych zbrodniach na "uchodźcach" rozpuszczanych przez białoruską propagandę.


To nie są "domniemane" zbrodnie. Po stronie polskiej jest przynajmniej kilkanaście grobów ludzi, którzy zmarli na skutek działań funkcjonariuszy Straży Granicznej i WOT. Są nagrania audio i wideo, są zeznania uczestników "domniemanych zajść" z obu stron oraz raporty lekarzy i ratowników.

Podłym kłamcą jest ten, kto stawia zdesperowanego, głodnego uchodźcę rzucającego kijem w strażnika w jednym szeregu z podwładnymi generała Denaturowa bombardującymi miasta pełne cywili. Wyjątkowo podłe jest torturowanie cywili i nazywanie tego obroną ojczyzny.


----------



## deteroos

Siwizna said:


> V kolumna walczy do końca:
> 
> 
> https://wydarzenia.interia.pl/raporty/raport-ukraina-rosja/aktualnosci/news-janina-ochojska-zarzuca-strazy-granicznej-putinowskie-trakto,nId,5901632


Ciekawy wpis koleżki jawnie popierającego faktyczną V kolumnę putlerską w Polsce (patrz sygnatura). W dodatku powtarzający brednie fetyszysty podsłuchów Kaczenki.


----------



## gacol

bb78 said:


> To nie są "domniemane" zbrodnie. Po stronie polskiej jest przynajmniej kilkanaście grobów ludzi, którzy zmarli na skutek działań funkcjonariuszy Straży Granicznej i WOT. Są nagrania audio i wideo, są zeznania uczestników "domniemanych zajść" z obu stron oraz raporty lekarzy i ratowników.


Taa, a uczestnik tego procederu nazwiskiem Czeczko mówił o tysiącach ofiar zdaje się.
Niektórzy z forum powinni odszczekać pomówienia pod adresem WP, SG czy Policji za "zbrodnie na uchodźcach" zwożonych tysiącami Belavią czy Aeroflotem.


----------



## darols

^^
Co to za różnica czy ofiar było 1000, 10 czy jedna - co trzeba mieć w głowie, żeby w ten sposób mierzyć wartość życia człowieka. Wiadomo, że ludzie tam umierali, bo są na to dowody a liczba zmarłych jest nieistotna - każda śmierć to tragedia.
Jak nie zginęły tysiące to nie ma problemu?  Z takimi poglądami to spokojnie do Rosgwardii.

EOT


----------



## Luki_SL

^^Wiecie czym się kończą zwykle dyskusje w tym wątku???


----------



## xkk

Kemo said:


> Może to jakaś nowa funkcja forum, że jak ktoś wyłapie tyle i tyle "warning points" to automatycznie dostaje bana.


Wszystko co napisałem w "wątku imigranckim" to przypomnienie, że polski rząd w trakcie poprzedniego kryzysu uchodźczego używał kłamliwego argumentu jakobyśmy przyjęli wtedy tysiące uchodźców z Ukrainy. Nie sądziłem, że za napisanie prawdy dostaje się tu tygodniowego bana


----------



## ixs

ps-man said:


> Wraz z @ixs, @19Dako20. W sumie nie wiem kto ich zbanował, ja im dałem bana na wątek (@xkk 7 dni, reszta 21) oraz po upomnieniu, a w międzyczasie zorientowałem się, że dostali czasowe bany na forum, lecz nie ma informacji kto to zrobił. Dla Dako zmieniłem z 14 dni na 7, jak u reszty.


No, nawet Forum wie ze dako powinien dostac wiecej. ;D

...a poza tym to jest jakis dramat, w takiej sytuacji czlowieka odciac, i czlowiek nawet nie wie, czy juz i do Polski nie weszli. Az telewizor musialem wlaczyc.


----------



## redoxygene

siemian said:


> Nie ma chyba na tym forum większego chama, idioty i ignoranta niż ty.





siemian said:


> Mam zero szacunku do ciebie i jak bym cię spotkał to byś po męsku w mordę dostał za sranie na WP i SG i mówienie o zabijaniu cywili, ty pajacu pierdolony.
> Możecie banować.


Weźcie coś z tym zróbcie... Jest też wskazówka:



siemian said:


> Możecie banować.


----------



## deteroos

Naleciało się wzmożonych "patriotycznie" konfederosjan do imigranckiego wątku. Pszypadeq? Nie sondze.


----------



## ps-man

@bb78, @Siwizna: miesięczne bany na forum, bezterminowe na wątek. @siemian: ban na forum do końca września, na wątek oczywiście bezterminowy.
Przy okazji @Mieszkaniec33 ban na multikonto. Nie mamy 100% pewności, ale skoro konto @Ślonzok1234 dostało bana za multikonto, trzeba być konsekwentnym po wykryciu dziwnej aktywności obu kont w tym samym czasie i na tych samych IP.

Nieładnie się tu bawicie, wątek na wylocie. Na ten moment temat chyba nie nadaje się do podejmowania dyskusji...


----------



## deteroos

Może warto wydzielić wątek tylko dla imigracji ukraińskiej?


----------



## 19Dako20

ixs said:


> No, nawet Forum wie ze dako powinien dostac wiecej. ;D
> 
> ...a poza tym to jest jakis dramat, w takiej sytuacji czlowieka odciac, i czlowiek nawet nie wie, czy juz i do Polski nie weszli. Az telewizor musialem wlaczyc.


4 lata dłużej jestem na forum więc i okazji miałem więcej, co mogę powiedzieć, miałem bardzo krótki lont z powodu tego, ze bliska mi osoba złapała wirusa i miałem niezbyt przyjemną okazję jej towarzyszyć. W szpitalu rzecz jasna. Co do reszty, zdania nie zmieniam, ale to nie jest dobry czas i sądzę, że @ps_man powinien zamknąć wątek kompletnie bądź wydzielić sekcję UA i zamknąć podstawowy na pewien czas... wszystko co było imho do powiedzenia, zostało już powiedziane.


----------



## untasz_napirisza

Zdecydowanie przydałby się oddzielny wątek o uchodźcach ukraińskich - skala tego zjawiska jest ogromna, faktycznie niespotykana od lat 40tych a dyskusja rozbija się na kilka wątków i miesza z innymi sprawami.


----------



## forwiser

ps-man said:


> @bb78, @Siwizna: miesięczne bany na forum, bezterminowe na wątek. @siemian: ban na forum do końca września, na wątek oczywiście bezterminowy.
> Przy okazji @Mieszkaniec33 ban na multikonto. Nie mamy 100% pewności, ale skoro konto @Ślonzok1234 dostało bana za multikonto, trzeba być konsekwentnym po wykryciu dziwnej aktywności obu kont w tym samym czasie i na tych samych IP.
> 
> Nieładnie się tu bawicie, wątek na wylocie. Na ten moment temat chyba nie nadaje się do podejmowania dyskusji...


Jeśli to jest cokolwiek warte.
Mieszkaniec33 i Ślązok1234 udzielali się w różnych wątkach. Jakoś nigdy nie rzucili mi się w oczy jako ta sama osoba.


----------



## ps-man

forwiser said:


> Jeśli to jest cokolwiek warte.
> Mieszkaniec33 i Ślązok1234 udzielali się w różnych wątkach. Jakoś nigdy nie rzucili mi się w oczy jako ta sama osoba.


Może właśnie dlatego?
Po czym "spotkali się" w wątkach ukraińskich: JP2, Wadovice, ten sam sposób pisania, a gdy jeden złapał bana na wątek uaktywniał się drugi - i tak na przemian.


----------



## lulek89

Dzien dobry, czy za nazwanie moich argumentów "tylko kompletna szuja i socjopata może je postawić" to ktoś chyba troszkę za dużo kawy wypił prawda?


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/ukraina-rosyjska-inwazja-2022-nie-przeno%C5%9Bcie-tu-php-b%C4%99d%C4%85-bany-i-nie-ma-co-potem-p%C5%82aka%C4%87-w-ksi%C4%99gach.2360344/post-177935792


----------



## ps-man

lulek89 said:


> Dzien dobry, czy za nazwanie moich argumentów "tylko kompletna szuja i socjopata może je postawić" to ktoś chyba troszkę za dużo kawy wypił prawda?
> 
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/ukraina-rosyjska-inwazja-2022-nie-przeno%C5%9Bcie-tu-php-b%C4%99d%C4%85-bany-i-nie-ma-co-potem-p%C5%82aka%C4%87-w-ksi%C4%99gach.2360344/post-177935792


Zgadzam się. Kilka dni odpoczynku od wątku.


----------



## mjacenty

Mam pytanie : jak długo dostałem pokutę na wątek militarny ?
I za co , bo starałem się być max grzeczny ?


----------



## ps-man

mjacenty said:


> Mam pytanie : jak długo dostałem pokutę na wątek militarny ?
> I za co , bo starałem się być max grzeczny ?


Informacyjne: do 27 marca, powód: "insulting".


----------



## 625

mjacenty said:


> Mam pytanie : jak długo dostałem pokutę na wątek militarny ?
> I za co , bo starałem się być max grzeczny ?


Do: 

Mar 27, 2022 7:19 PM

Za takie słowa do innych forumowiczów:



> Looz zakładam iż nie jesteś bardzo młody to zapewne znacz takiego z bajki : mały niebieski w okularach i ciągle powtarzał . Nie uda się, na pewno się nie uda , nic się nie uda .





> Ronaldzie i znów lobbing przemysłu Amerykańskiego .


Tak z ciekawości: Tobie ktoś płaci za oskarżanie innych o lobbing? Tzn. czy Ty jesteś lobbystą? Bo nie znalazłem argumentów w Twoich oskarżeniach w stosunku do innych.


----------



## mjacenty

No więc wyjaśniam . Słowa do Krysta iż jest niczym "Maruda" ze smerfów były żartobliwym i chyba nie obraźliwym określeniem jego nieustannej krytyki naszego przemysłu . I to generalnie: nic nie potrafimy , zaorać , nie uda się . Lub tematycznie MSBS- zły . Moździerz Rak -zły . Borsuk -zły i papierowy . Jeśli uważasz iż użycie mocno zakamuflowanego określenia jakim jest maruda , to jest obraźliwe , to biorę to na klatę . Ale i święty by nie wytrzymał .

Z Ronaldem toczymy spory od dawna . Ronald jest wizjonerem , zapatrzonym w ultra nowoczesne zabawki , z nieukrywaną miłością szczególnie do zabawek z USA .
Podejrzewam iż nie jest zawodowym lobbystą , a jedynie fanem rozwiązań z USA . Jednak jego nachalne wciskanie tych rozwiązań , bo wie lepiej , a wy się nie znacie, ociera się o lobbowanie określonych rozwiązań w przestrzeni publicznej . Można też uznać iż to jest promowanie . Ale to kwestia nazewnictwa .
Jego fascynacje nowoczesnością , bez patrzenia na koszty i związane z tym ilości pozyskanego sprzetu, czy mozliwości serwisu, są kompletnie oderwane od realiów zwłaszcza budżetowych . A jak wiecie szanowni Modzi wojna to nie pokaz wodotrysków , tylko twarda ekonomia . Jak taniej uzyskać ten sam efekt .
No ale to znów ociera się o spór akademicki .
Ja jestem zwolennikiem naszych polskich rozwiązań i Polskiego Przemysłu Obronnego , choć nie koniecznie państwowego (PGZ) .
I żeby była jasność mam spojrzenie od strony wojsk lądowych . W wojsku jeździłem zarówno czołgami jak i BWP , czy MTLB . Wiem jak to jest zbudowane i jakie to ma ograniczenia .
Dodatkowo jako inżynier mam duże wyczucie gdy ktoś mi wciska kit , zwłaszcza z ulotek i folderów. No ale to temat na długą dyskusję . 
I nie pracuję w żadnej spółce państwowej , czy obronnej , nie jestem lobbystą , Mam jednak sporą wiedze z zakresu mechaniki , metalurgii i technologii , więc wiem jakie są realne możliwości naszego przemysłu .
Dobra tyle wynurzeń .
Myślę iż wyświetliłem uczciwie swój punt widzenia .


----------



## 625

^^
To wystarczyło ten post napisać tam, zamiast tu. A oskarżenia o lobbing zachować dla siebie.


----------



## mjacenty

Czy zatem w ramach sporów które zapewne będą, dopuszczalne jest użycie słów promowanie , lub w bardziej ekstremalnej formie: wciskanie (np kitu) , będzie dopuszczalne ?


----------



## 625

mjacenty said:


> Czy zatem w ramach sporów które zapewne będą, dopuszczalne jest użycie słów promowanie , lub w bardziej ekstremalnej formie: wciskanie (np kitu) , będzie dopuszczalne ?


A nie można merytorycznie po prostu? Zresztą deymos666 zadał właśnie to pytanie w tamtym wątku: jak to jest, że RwR przedstawia swoje argumenty, a cała zgraja odpowiada mu: nie bo nie lobbysto.


----------



## el nino

W ramach sprostowania - to nie jest ona, tylko on.


----------



## ps-man

Kemo said:


> Onuce zbanowały JANEK KOS
> 
> @625 ratuj


A Ty nie mogłeś odbanować?  

Janek już na wolności.


----------



## Tomeyk

Kemo said:


> Onuce zbanowały JANEK KOS
> 
> @625 ratuj


A to uparciuchy, pół godziny temu go już odbanowywałem a ci znowu swoje.


----------



## ps-man

Tomeyk said:


> A to uparciuchy, pół godziny temu go już odbanowywałem a ci znowu swoje.


Ponownie odbanowany. Ciekawe komu pierwszemu się znudzi. 🙃


----------



## bloniaq_s8

ps-man said:


> A Ty nie mogłeś odbanować?


Pewnie takie możliwości maja tylko _najgorsi _moderatorzy


----------



## JANEK KOS

Kacapskie suki coś się uwzięły na mnie 
Zupełnie bez powodu.


----------



## Grvl

JANEK KOS said:


> Kacapskie suki coś się uwzięły na mnie
> Zupełnie bez powodu.


powinni się zaopatrzyć w _мазь от боли жопы_


----------



## Tomeyk

Wygląda na to, że tak, godzinę temu tak z 40 Twoich postów trafiło do "approval queue" i pracowicie je zaakceptowałem.
Teraz było 20, z powrotem powinny być widoczne.
Rosyjski moderator Ysh siedzi na Twoim profilu, właśnie czwarty piąty szósty raz Cię odbanowałem.
@625 - czy da się coś z taką akcją kolegów z księstwa moskiewskiego zrobić?


----------



## Grvl

a nie można im zbanować moderatora?


----------



## JANEK KOS

Tomeyk said:


> Wygląda na to, że tak, godzinę temu tak z 40 Twoich postów trafiło do "approval queue" i pracowicie je zaakceptowałem.
> Teraz było 20, z powrotem powinny być widoczne.
> Rosyjski moderator Ysh siedzi na Twoim profilu, właśnie czwarty piąty szósty raz Cię odbanowałem.
> @625 - czy da się coś z taką akcją kolegów z księstwa moskiewskiego zrobić?


Rosja to jest jednak stan umysłu. A na kanadyjskim forum symetryzm uber alles....................

Maśc im by sie przydała  
Jest mi niezmienirnie miło z powodu takiej obrony ale też z powodu ich reakcji ......


----------



## el nino

JANEK KOS said:


> Rosja to jest jednak stan umysłu. A na kanadyjskim forum symetryzm uber alles....................


Co Ty im zrobiłeś? Zapytałeś tylko czy wygrywają czy przegrywają?


----------



## Tomeyk

No to jednak prowokowałeś, mimo ostrzeżeń żeby niektórych rzeczy nie ruszać (abstrahując od tego czy słusznie czy niesłusznie).
A ja zaraz idę spać...


----------



## bartek76

JANEK KOS said:


> Wrzuciłem filmik z orkiestrą wojskową ZSU z Kijowa ( świeżutki sprzed kilku dni/godzin) grająca skoczna muzyczke w ich wątku o Ukrainie w którym rozważali co zajac i jak zając i co rozbombic .


Możesz go zalinkować? Dziś mi mignął ale w robocie nie bardzo mogłem odtworzyć a teraz nie wiem ile stron wstecz musiałbym kopać 

Edit Już go widzę we właściwym wątku


----------



## Tomeyk

Ok, rozumiem.
A póki co zakończmy OT, "Księga..." nie jest od dyskusji.


----------



## Kemo

ps-man said:


> A Ty nie mogłeś odbanować?


Mogłem, ale czuję się za cienki, żeby zadzierać z agentem FSB.



JANEK KOS said:


> Czy onuce mogą kasować posty w polskim wątku ? Tak jak to robią u siebie ? Bo poszło się chyba paść kilka moich postów w wątku o RaSSiji.





Tomeyk said:


> Wygląda na to, że tak, godzinę temu tak z 40 Twoich postów trafiło do "approval queue" i pracowicie je zaakceptowałem.
> Teraz było 20, z powrotem powinny być widoczne.
> Rosyjski moderator Ysh siedzi na Twoim profilu, właśnie czwarty piąty szósty raz Cię odbanowałem.
> @625 - czy da się coś z taką akcją kolegów z księstwa moskiewskiego zrobić?


Te Twoje posty z naszego wątku skasował Jan. Dlaczego - nie wiem.
(EDIT - chyba wiem. Użytkownik na Y przenosi je do tzw "approval queue" i stamtąd każdy moderator je może je usunąć. Widocznie Jan po prostu zobaczył, że jest dużo postów w kolejce i je usunął bez wnikania w szczegóły)


----------



## Grvl

@JANEK KOS znowu zbanowany. Poważnie, nie można zbanować tej ruskiej kurły, która go ciągle banuje?

A jeśli nie tak łatwo zbanować moderatora, to może warto by dać Jankowi immunitet w postaci... uprawnień moderatora?


----------



## Mkbewe

Grvl said:


> @JANEK KOS znowu zbanowany. Poważnie, nie można zbanować tej ruskiej kurły, która go ciągle banuje?
> 
> A jeśli nie tak łatwo zbanować moderatora, to może warto by dać Jankowi immunitet w postaci... uprawnień moderatora?


Hmm, może to nie takie głupie. Mógłby zostać moderatorem z uprawnieniami ograniczonymi do nowego wątku: Przyjaźń Polsko-Radziecka w latach 1914-2022 - historia, rezultaty i perspektywy.


----------



## ThundeR1990

prosba o upomnienie autora tego postu  #31,088  w watku ukrainskim
regularne ataki osobiste


----------



## catcha

Przepraszam bardzo, czy tutaj ktos jest niepowazny? Nie ja zaczalem temat, nie ja go na sile ciagnalem (wrecz pisalem zeby tego nie ciagnac), a wrecz pokojowo i z humorem chcialem sprostowac trollowanie kolegi, ale to ja mam briga na trzy dni?


----------



## kryst

catcha said:


> Przepraszam bardzo, czy tutaj ktos jest niepowazny? Nie ja zaczalem temat, nie ja go na sile ciagnalem (wrecz pisalem zeby tego nie ciagnac), a wrecz pokojowo i z humorem chcialem sprostowac trollowanie kolegi, ale to ja mam briga na trzy dni?
> 
> View attachment 3005199
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005208


To ja przez Twoją nie umiejętność przyznania się do siania dezinformacji przy pomocy idiotycznej źle przetłumaczonej i z dodanymi błędami depeszy PAP zresztą powtórzonej już wzdłuż przez wszystkie media dostałem przez Ciebie bana, bo ktoś nie zna pisma obrazkowego, a inny nagina przestrzeń i rzeczywistość. Zwyczajnie jeśli jesteś nie techniczny i się nie znasz nie dyskutuj i nie prowokuj.. zauważ, że atakowałeś mnie osobiście ja tylko wskazywałem na błędy kogoś innego, którego stałeś się adwokatem.
Ogólnie do moda G... to nie była jakaś tam depesza to była konkretna depesza o czołgach wprowadzjąca absurdalną dezinformacje.. z którą próbowałem walczyć...


----------



## Kemo

Obaj dostaliście. Ale skracam do jednego dnia


----------



## catcha

kryst said:


> Zwyczajnie jeśli jesteś nie techniczny i się nie znasz nie dyskutuj i nie prowokuj.. zauważ, że atakowałeś mnie osobiście ja tylko wskazywałem na błędy kogoś innego, którego stałeś się adwokatem.


czy ty wlasnie przyznales sie, ze w rozpaczy po rugowaniu bzdur, ktore wypisywales poszedles na skarge?

czy moderacja to widzi, czy nie widzi?

bo kolega to juz zaczyna totalnie odlatywac, a was robi w zwyklego balona xD a skad to wiem? bo wylecial zgloszony post, anie poprzednie, z ktorych jasno widac z kim "dyskutowalem" 

@Kemo to juz drugi raz, kiedy dajesz briga w temacie, przy bardzo mocno watpliwej merytorycznie ocenie, gdzie nie pokrywa sie brigowana tresc z twoimi osobistymi przekonaniami politycznymi... smuteczek

edit: no i to ja prowokuje np. poprzez wrzutke emotki pod tym wpisem, czy tez ciagniecie watku na sile. smuteczekX2


----------



## ps-man

catcha said:


> @Kemo to juz drugi raz, kiedy dajesz briga w temacie, przy bardzo mocno watpliwej merytorycznie ocenie, gdzie nie pokrywa sie brigowana tresc z twoimi osobistymi przekonaniami politycznymi... smuteczek


Jeszcze jeden post, a dostaniesz dłuższego bana.


----------



## kryst

catcha said:


> czy ty wlasnie przyznales sie, ze w rozpaczy po rugowaniu bzdur, ktore wypisywales poszedles na skarge?
> 
> czy moderacja to widzi, czy nie widzi?
> 
> bo kolega to juz zaczyna totalnie odlatywac, a was robi w zwyklego balona xD a skad to wiem? bo wylecial zgloszony post, anie poprzednie, z ktorych jasno widac z kim "dyskutowalem"
> 
> @Kemo to juz drugi raz, kiedy dajesz briga w temacie, przy bardzo mocno watpliwej merytorycznie ocenie, gdzie nie pokrywa sie brigowana tresc z twoimi osobistymi przekonaniami politycznymi... smuteczek


Ja nie skarżę, nie w tych watkach ukraińskich... mogę kogoś ignorować, ale nie jesteś na liście..


----------



## live_evil

[Łódź] Chcę kupić mieszkanie [dyskusje i porady]


A kto podnajmuje lokum bez tzwm najmu okolicznościowego i noty notarialnej? Niestety jak się klient uprze to sobie możesz to wsadzić




www.skyscrapercity.com




^^
poproszę o reakcję


----------



## Kemo

catcha said:


> czy ty wlasnie przyznales sie, ze w rozpaczy po rugowaniu bzdur, ktore wypisywales poszedles na skarge?
> 
> czy moderacja to widzi, czy nie widzi?
> 
> bo kolega to juz zaczyna totalnie odlatywac, a was robi w zwyklego balona xD a skad to wiem? bo wylecial zgloszony post, anie poprzednie, z ktorych jasno widac z kim "dyskutowalem"
> 
> @Kemo to juz drugi raz, kiedy dajesz briga w temacie, przy bardzo mocno watpliwej merytorycznie ocenie, gdzie nie pokrywa sie brigowana tresc z twoimi osobistymi przekonaniami politycznymi... smuteczek
> 
> edit: no i to ja prowokuje np. poprzez wrzutke emotki pod tym wpisem, czy tez ciagniecie watku na sile. smuteczekX2



Litości, naprodukowaliście gównoburzę ciągnącą się przez kilka stron, teraz ją jeszcze przenosicie do księgi i macie pretensje do moderatorów, że reagują?
Tej waszej kłótni już nawet potem nie czytałem, więc nie wiem jak się ta treść ma do moich przekonań politycznych.


----------



## Luc du Lac

ekhm.
Za co dostałem briga we wiadomym wątku (tym ogólnym) ?
najpierw toczy się dysputa na 10+ stron o tym czy przekazać 1000 T-72/BWP na Ukrainę (mniej lub bardziej sensowna)
a kiedy zauważam że nie mamy soku z gumijagód i 1000 pancerniaków nie pojawi się nagle pod Kijowem to dostaje briga.

Rozumiem że można mieć takie szczegóły jak logistyka gdzieś, i niektórym starcza sama deklaracja przekazania (i podpis Długopisa) - ale nie rozumiem czemu dostałem briga (i na jak długo)


----------



## Wątek Militarny

Za "gównoburzę" trzy dni skrócone do jednego dnia, a za wytknięcie kasowania postów zawierających tylko jedno z dwóch stanowisk z uzasadnieniem "to nie miejsce na takie dyskusje" tydzień bez uzasadnienia ("nie masz uprawnień"). Jak jeszcze dopiszę, że w moim przypadku nie było już dopisku "bany i nie ma potem co płakać" to pewnie miesiąc. Tyle dobrego, że mogę dalej czytać za co dziękuję. Może oduczę się pisania.


----------



## kryst

ps-man said:


> Jeszcze jeden post, a dostaniesz dłuższego bana.


Ze względu na nietypową sytuację dotyczącą odkrycia morderstw dokonanych przez wojska moskiewskie, które w sposób różny ale zawsze bardzo dotkliwy wpływają na naszą psychikę, wnioskuje do zdjęcie bana dla
Wątek Militarny lub maksymalnie złagodzenie kary... jak również o pozwolenie na nieco więcej swobody, ponieważ nieprawdopodobne bestialstwo wymaga odreagowania i nie ma co udawać dyplomacji.. za rozpatrzenie wniosku dziękuję...

WM... z mojej strony to nie była gównoburza tylko próba sprostowania nieprawdziwej informacji wysmażonej przez niejako oficjalny organ PAP.. której ktoś usilnie bronił.


----------



## ps-man

Luc du Lac said:


> ekhm.
> Za co dostałem briga we wiadomym wątku (tym ogólnym) ?
> najpierw toczy się dysputa na 10+ stron o tym czy przekazać 1000 T-72/BWP na Ukrainę (mniej lub bardziej sensowna)
> a kiedy zauważam że nie mamy soku z gumijagód i 1000 pancerniaków nie pojawi się nagle pod Kijowem to dostaje briga.
> 
> Rozumiem że można mieć takie szczegóły jak logistyka gdzieś, i niektórym starcza sama deklaracja przekazania (i podpis Długopisa) - ale nie rozumiem czemu dostałem briga (i na jak długo)


Przodujesz w zadawaniu głupich pytań. Możesz na nie sam odpowiedzieć przez ruszenie wyobraźni lub wyguglanie. 
W temacie "merytorycznym" ban ma charakter prewencyjny, aby temat nie stał się dla Ciebie bypassem, którym zresztą był dla Ciebie od dawna nawet bez bana. Ilość usuniętych offtopowych postów, które tam zamieszczałeś, przekracza liczbę tych, które jakoś się ostały.



kryst said:


> WM... z mojej strony to nie była gównoburza tylko próba sprostowania nieprawdziwej informacji wysmażonej przez niejako oficjalny organ PAP.. której ktoś usilnie bronił.


Po Jego pierwszym wpisie usuwałem niepotrzebne w tym temacie odpowiedzi, których spodziewałem się od razu po zobaczeniu postu WM. Autorzy produkowali się, choć cytowany post już był usunięty. Temat nauki języków w szkołach jest już zdecydowanie odległy od wątku o inwazji na Ukrainę.


----------



## el nino

@ps-man Czy widzicie ilość skasowanych postów w danym wątku bez podziału i z podziałem na użytkownika?


----------



## ps-man

el nino said:


> @ps-man Czy widzicie ilość skasowanych postów w danym wątku bez podziału i z podziałem na użytkownika?


Każdy może zobaczyć...istniejące posty każdego użytkownika w danym temacie.
Moderatorzy - również te skasowane, ale żadnych statystyk nie ma.


----------



## michael_siberia

ps-man said:


> Każdy może zobaczyć...istniejące posty każdego użytkownika w danym temacie.
> Moderatorzy - również te skasowane, ale żadnych statystyk nie ma.


Dziękuję za informację. Prawdę mówiąc, bałem się używać tej opcji bo myślałem, że w ten sposób skasuję sobie dany wpis tak, że tylko ja go będę widział.


----------



## Han Solo

Wątek Militarny said:


> Za "gównoburzę" trzy dni skrócone do jednego dnia, a za wytknięcie kasowania postów zawierających tylko jedno z dwóch stanowisk z uzasadnieniem "to nie miejsce na takie dyskusje" tydzień bez uzasadnienia ("nie masz uprawnień"). Jak jeszcze dopiszę, że w moim przypadku nie było już dopisku "bany i nie ma potem co płakać" to pewnie miesiąc. Tyle dobrego, że mogę dalej czytać za co dziękuję. Może oduczę się pisania.


Ja poważnie apeluję do moderatorów do autoograniczenia się do MODEROWANIA dyskusji. 

To co się wyprawia w wątku ukraińskim jest po prostu przykre. Grożenie ludziom banem za poskarżenie się w księdze, brigi za poskarżenie się za kasowanie połowy dyskusji, grożenie banem jak ktoś napisze coś z tematów nielubianych przez danego moda itp. Masowe kasowanie postów. Drwiny z userow w tytule wątku.

Kurde.

Pilnujcie kultury wypowiedzi, pilnujcie szerzenia propagandy itp. ale pozwólcie ludziom pisać swobodnie. Robicie naprawdę krzywdę forum, coraz mocniej zniechęcając do pisania.


----------



## Luc du Lac

ps-man said:


> Przodujesz w zadawaniu głupich pytań. Możesz na nie sam odpowiedzieć przez ruszenie wyobraźni lub wyguglanie.
> W temacie "merytorycznym" ban ma charakter prewencyjny, aby temat nie stał się dla Ciebie bypassem, którym zresztą był dla Ciebie od dawna nawet bez bana. Ilość usuniętych offtopowych postów, które tam zamieszczałeś, przekracza liczbę tych, które jakoś się ostały.


głupich pytań ? o to jak sobie ludzi wyobrażają przekazanie setek pojazdów panc. na Ukrainę ? raczej odpowiedzi wywołują uśmiech 
nvm.


----------



## Kemo

Han Solo said:


> Drwiny z userow w tytule wątku.


pics or didn't happen


----------



## Wątek Militarny

Han Solo said:


> Robicie naprawdę krzywdę forum, coraz mocniej zniechęcając do pisania.


Teraz to jest luz. W pierwszych stronach wątku bany latały za byle co, nawet takiemu bohaterowi forumowego wywiadu jak Boro grożono banem za ruską propagandę, bo pisał o tym, że gość z wyspy węży żyje co się 100% później potwierdziło i dostał medal od Zelenskiego (chyba, że Zelenski to też ruski propagandzista). Ja się od tego momentu ograniczałem z wszelkimi wrzutkami, które mogą podpaść, ale widać za wysoka poprzeczka dla mnie w dziedzinie samocenzury, żeby spełniało standardy plejady modów z których każdy ma swoje prywatne pomysły na to co można pisać i jak za to karać, więc ja już nic nie będę się starał pisać chociaż co chwila przepuszczane są bzdury i kłamstwa, że aż oczy więdną. Do Gruzji nie wyjadę i słowa "wojna" bać się używać nie będę, ale jak mam coś napisać to prędzej w wątku o elektrykach czy podobnym. Wychodzić na ulicę z tabliczką "solidarność z modami, którzy tak cierpią od przywileju pisania cokolwiek im się spodoba i kasowania kogokolwiek im się spodoba" nie wyjdę, bo jeszcze ktoś źle odbierze moją troskę jak te mirowskie parówki z wykreślonymi znakami poza słowem MIR.


----------



## ps-man

kryst said:


> Wątek Militarny lub maksymalnie złagodzenie kary... jak również o pozwolenie na nieco więcej swobody, ponieważ nieprawdopodobne bestialstwo wymaga odreagowania i nie ma co udawać dyplomacji.. za rozpatrzenie wniosku dziękuję...


Ok, ściągam bana dla @Wątek Militarny.
Przy okazji - przez najbliższe dni pewnie nie będę miał czasu, by siedzieć na forum, więc może się zdarzyć, że nie będzie z Wami leciał moderator.


----------



## Tomeyk

To ja się zgłaszam na ochotnika i wszystkich ostrzegam przed najbliższymi dniami - będę losowo kasował posty i rozdawał brigi, żeby stworzyć wrażenie że moderacja non-stop działa


----------



## Ronald W. Reagan

Niepotrzebna zupełnie uwaga, przecież wiemy jak to działa.


----------



## Buster90

ps-man said:


> Ok, ściągam bana dla @Wątek Militarny.
> Przy okazji - przez najbliższe dni pewnie nie będę miał czasu, by siedzieć na forum, więc może się zdarzyć, że nie będzie z Wami leciał moderator.


Od kilku dni wiadomo że nie leci z nami właściciel forum xP


----------



## bartek76

Panowie, czy ban dla @Fallen to nie jest przesada?
Właśnie mu odpisywałem dlaczego lepiej aby dał sobie spokój, a tu znika założony przez niego wątek, no ok, jątrzy, próbuję wysłać mu to samo na priva a tu ban więc nie można.
Ban, mam nadzieję że czasowy, w sumie też rozumiem, ale czy czasami lepiej nie próbować argumentacji?


----------



## PretoriaNPG

No ja dostałem 7dni w wiadomym wątku za wklejenie twitta, który już był 
Trochę przesadzacie ^^


----------



## Kemo

Za notoryczne wklejanie rzeczy, które już były.


----------



## marcin.poznan

@Kotfilemon 7 dni odpoczynku od forum za uporczywe mącenie w toruńskich wątkach + język nieprzystający do tego forum


----------



## PretoriaNPG

Kemo said:


> Za notoryczne wklejanie rzeczy, które już były.


Tak - notorycznie czyt. 2 razy i to szczerze mój błąd 
Zatem polecam trochę dokładnie sprawdzać posty bo codziennie widzę bo minimu po kilka razy twitty,które już były


----------



## Exelcior

@Luki_SL Nawalanka polityczna i pranie brudów: [LK 25/74] Stalowa Wola Rozwadów - Tarnobrzeg - Mielec -...


----------



## G_s_G

Erni79 - tygodniowy ban za dość niespodziewane bagatelizowanie i relatywizowanie nazizmu we wrocławskim wątku.
Rott319 - również tygodniowy ban za rozpoczęcie całej gównoburzy przez głupie szowinistyczne uwagi w tym samym wątku.


----------



## Redzio

Best Modern European Skylines Photos


Dortmund Dortmund Deusenberg by Florian Friedel, auf Flickr




www.skyscrapercity.com





Siema, w ramach akcji "przypominania" o sytuacji na Ukrainie jako odpowiedź na trolling rus użytkowników dostałem od któregoś z międzynarodowych modów bana na tworzenie postów w tym wątku. Jako że kwestia rosyjskiego wątku została "ostatecznie rozwiązana" to czy moglibyście zdjąć mi tą blokadę? O ile w ogóle możecie.


----------



## Milamber

Czy można prosić o spojrzenie w wątek Covidowy? Szury tam zawsze były ale teraz to już przesada się tam robi.


----------



## SmartHunt

Czemu dostałem bana na wątek o S7 Kraków-Myślenice?


----------



## 625

Milamber said:


> Czy można prosić o spojrzenie w wątek Covidowy? Szury tam zawsze były ale teraz to już przesada się tam robi.


Cały, czy tak przelotem?


----------



## lenin

Redzio said:


> Best Modern European Skylines Photos
> 
> 
> Dortmund Dortmund Deusenberg by Florian Friedel, auf Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Siema, w ramach akcji "przypominania" o sytuacji na Ukrainie jako odpowiedź na trolling rus użytkowników dostałem od któregoś z międzynarodowych modów bana na tworzenie postów w tym wątku. Jako że kwestia rosyjskiego wątku została "ostatecznie rozwiązana" to czy moglibyście zdjąć mi tą blokadę? O ile w ogóle możecie.


Czy udało się w tym wątku kolegę odblokować? To bardzo ważny wątek, wręcz prestiżowy.


----------



## Redzio

lenin said:


> Czy udało się w tym wątku kolegę odblokować? To bardzo ważny wątek, wręcz prestiżowy.


Taak, bardzo dziękuję temu kto to zrobił


----------



## MichalJ

Redzio said:


> Jako że kwestia rosyjskiego wątku została "ostatecznie rozwiązana"


Nie jestem na bieżąco z polityką - o co chodzi?


----------



## Redzio

MichalJ said:


> Nie jestem na bieżąco z polityką - o co chodzi?


Naczelny Admin SSC zamknął rus wątek o ukrainie do czasu zakończenia rosyjskiej inwazji. Warto zaznaczyć że nie chciał ale sprawę przechylił upór bardzo wielu użytkowników (w dużej części polskich) i internetowa petycja do spółki będącej właścicielem Skyscrapercity.


----------



## MichalJ

Czy ja mogę prosić o sprawdzenie, czy Dumak to nie jest nowe wcielenie Machetero ?


----------



## Grvl

Popieram. Podejrzanie to wygląda.. Znowu naganiacz.


----------



## Kemo

PretoriaNPG said:


> Tak - notorycznie czyt. 2 razy i to szczerze mój błąd
> Zatem polecam trochę dokładnie sprawdzać posty bo codziennie widzę bo minimu po kilka razy twitty,które już były


Wróciłeś i znowu wrzucasz rzeczy, które były. Po dwóch banach już byś się mógł nauczyć...


----------



## Bes1990

Nie wiedziałem, gdzie to napisać, więc dałem tutaj. Najwyżej będzie skasowane.

Na początku, Witam! 
Byłem dawno temu forumowiczem tutaj, ale zaszła taka sytuacja, że zasłużyłem na bana permanentnego. Miało to związek z tym, że założyłem konto w trakcie innego bana, bo byłem osobą, której zdarzało się pyskować albo pisać głupoty. Po jakimś dłuższym czasie udało mi się znowu założyć to konto, ale szczerze przez dłuższy czas praktycznie nigdy się nie logowałem na nie. 
Chciałbym tylko powiedzieć, że cokolwiek broiłem w przeszłości, to bardzo za to przepraszam, od tamtego czasu już zdecydowanie zmądrzałem i na pewno nie przysparzałbym teraz problemów, które doprowadziły mnie do takiej sytuacji. Wydoroślałem. 
Jeśli te przeprosiny i obietnica poprawy sprawią, że to konto będzie mogło być aktywne, to będę szczęśliwy. Ale jeśli z racji złamania przepisu zostanie zamknięte permanentnie, jak wcześniejsze, to też będę szczęśliwy. Cokolwiek się stanie, zaakceptuję to. Po prostu czułem potrzebę napisania tego.

Życzę Wesołych, Spokojnych i Radosnych Świąt Wielkanocnych i pozdrawiam!


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Jestę za szansa dla człowieka


----------



## 840593

Przepraszam bardzo, ale dlaczego moderator może bezpodstawnie decydować o banie tylko dlatego że ma takie widzimisie i nadepnęło mu się na odcisk?

Nazywa "promowaniem" wklejenie *jednego! *twitta danej osoby (z którą najwidoczniej się nie zgadza, a która rzetelnie przekazuje dane informacje), a próbę ostrzeżenia forumowiczów przed wklejaniem wszystkich treści jak leci bez weryfikacji z niezweryfikowanego i anonimowego konta na Twitterze, które wielokrotnie umieszcza lekko zmanipulowane informacje - nazywa mianem "nadmiernego zainteresowania medium bez wyraźnego powodu w celu jego zdyskredytowania [co] jest z zasady mocno podejrzane".

Podejrzany to jest ten ban na wątek drogi @ps-man. Tym bardziej patrząc na to jakie masz ratio - 23 forumowiczów popierających mój apel vs jedna-dwie osoby lajkujące Twoje niczym niewytłumaczone wynurzenia. Plus kilka osób w wątku publicznie mnie broniących. Czyżbyś miał jakiś interes związany z wspomnianym przeze mnie kontem na TT? Ochłoń proszę. A jeżeli nie potrafisz wytrzymać gdy ktoś sprzeciwia się Twojej racji to najwidoczniej rola moderatora nie jest dla Ciebie.

Apeluję o zdjęcie ze mnie blokady w tym wątku:



https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/ukraina-rosyjska-inwazja-2022-drastyczne-zdj%C4%99cia-i-filmy-linkujemy-z-oznaczeniem.2360344/post-178298393





https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/ukraina-rosyjska-inwazja-2022-drastyczne-zdj%C4%99cia-i-filmy-linkujemy-z-oznaczeniem.2360344/post-178299429


----------



## tur

kasia13 - proszę o prewencyjnego bana dla tej użytkowniczki. Pierwszy post i od razu coś co nie powinno być publikowane na tym forum


----------



## pozy

tur said:


> kasia13 - proszę o prewencyjnego bana dla tej użytkowniczki. Pierwszy post i od razu coś co nie powinno być publikowane na tym forum


 Serio? Ban za pytanie oraz wrzucenie filmiku z drona z YouTube z ponad 2k wyświetleń przedstawiającego transport w środku dnia przez centrum miasta, bez żadnych płacht maskujących? Jeśli ktoś chciał taki transport ukryć, to zrobił dokładnie wszystko odwrotnie.


----------



## Adolf Warski

Ktoś ewidentnie potrzebuje odpoczynku:



https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/polityka-na-g%C3%B3rze-r%C3%B3%C5%BCe-na-dole-akacje.2333212/page-750#post-178314786


----------



## MajKeR_

Adolf Warski said:


> Ktoś ewidentnie potrzebuje odpoczynku:


Za raportowanie PHP w księdze zawsze były brigi.

A w ramach kontekstu powiem tylko tyle, że ten koleś gdzie by nie widział jakieś moje wypowiedzi, to celowo trolluje reakcjami i/lub odpowiadając bezmyślną i beztreściową napinką.

EOT.


----------



## Adolf Warski

No tym bardziej widać, że potrzebujesz, skoro nawet nie przepraszasz, tylko brniesz. Wcześniej zwracałeś się do usera Hlynur Bjorn per "Ehhh, wy komuchy to nigdy się nie nauczycie", więc pytanie, kto tu celowo się napina i trolluje.


----------



## Exelcior

@Adolf Warski E tam, zwykła "walka kogutów"...


----------



## UsMarine

Ja w sprawie Ślązoka/Mieszkańca. No cóż w związku z tym, że trochę na tym forum się udzielałem myślę, że mogę sobie pozwolić na kilka słów wyjaśnień. Nie jest to moje zażalenie, ale komentarz do tego co się stało.
Przyznaję się oba konta są moje. Co mam na swoją obronę? Ślonzoka założyłem dawno, dawno temu kiedy jeszcze miałem stary komputer. Ślonzoka przepadł gdzieś kiedy w międzyczasie kiedy kupiłem nowy i zgubiłem notes z wszystkimi hasłami. Tak narodził się Mieszkaniec. No niestety przyznam się, że do wątku o wojnie podszedłem zbyt emocjonalnie i kiedy otrzymałem kilka moim zdaniem trochę niesłusznych banów wyjąłem Ślązoka, a potem i Mieszkańca. Zresztą te konta się potem przewijały, ze względu, że potem na Ślązoka odzyskałem już hasło i logowałem się na służbowym komputerze. Nie ważne już. Generalnie nie chcę już tutaj w to wnikać, ale w wątku militarnym wyłapałem pełno nieścisłości i absurdów, a zamiast merytorycznej polemiki otrzymałem tylko bany. No trudno.
Przyznam, że sam też trochę ten główny wątek traktowałem jak PHP. No było trudno już. Wiem doskonale, że potraktowałem to tak nieładnie z wyciąganiem 2 kont. Widomo, każdym w takich czasie targają emocje, a śledzenie tego konfliktu jest nerwowe i ponieść się emocją nie jest trudno. Nie miałem złych zamiarów, ale niestety zrobiłem co zrobiłem.
Tak więc składam samokrytykę. Jeśli ktoś zechce ułaskawić proszę o łaskę. Ze względu na moje wieloletnie zaangażowanie tutaj w wątku górnośląskim, fotorelacje, czy wątek o DTŚ, gdzie moje badania zdobyły uznanie. W wątku o wojnie pamiętam, że popełniłem kilka postów merytorycznych o wyposażeniu indywidulanym czołgistów i o strażakach.
Jeśli ktoś zechce ułaskawić tylko na wątek lokalny będę bardzo wdzięczny. W wątku militarnym o już się nie wypowiem.


----------



## behemot

Rzadko coś tu zgłaszam, ale kolega z aż 15 postami ma ze mną problem, na tyle duży że aż usiał wylać swoje wynurzenia w wątku kolejowym. A ja nie mam ochoty wchodzić w dyskusję


Qwerty+ said:


> Nie raz z postów pana behemota przeziera jakaś chora nienawiść do kościoła, do chrześcijaństwa, do wierzących i wydaje mi się że to o to tu chodzi, a nie że tam przystanek przeskalowany, mało używany itp. Pewnie gość z Wybiórczej


----------



## Tomeyk

behemot said:


> Rzadko coś tu zgłaszam, ale kolega z aż 15 postami ma ze mną problem, na tyle duży że aż usiał wylać swoje wynurzenia w wątku kolejowym. A ja nie mam ochoty wchodzić w dyskusję


Na razie kolega dostał briga za atak personalny.


----------



## lenin

Redzio said:


> Taak, bardzo dziękuję temu kto to zrobił


No szkoda , .......

Proszę o sprawdzenie, to anty łódzki osobnik..











[Łódź ●] Golden Tower [zagadnienia prawne, koncepcje...


Dokładnie, dla mnie to jakaś egzotyka żeby burmistrz przyjeżdżał na świętowanie prywatnej inwestycji. Najpierw robią łaskę (użyłem ładniejszego słowa) deweloperowi ze sprzedażą działki po tańszej cenie a potem przyjeżdżają świętować właściwie co (?). Tak, też chcę ładnego budynku w tym miejscu...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Redzio

Taki antyłódzki że Wam gratulowałem projektu wieży po publikacji?  Od kiedy krytyka fuszerki marketingu prywaciarza jest krytyką miasta? Ech…








Zalecam też nie pisać do mnie takich PMek bo kompletnie nie wiem o co Tobie chodzi. I wszelkie wątpliwości wyjaśniać tutaj z cytatami. Szczerze to jestem zszokowany że przychodzisz do tego wątku ze skargą bo nie ma na co.

Edit: moderator będzie miał niezły ubaw z rana…


----------



## lenin

^^
No pytam się ?Bartek to twór Warszawski, nawet nie bywa w Łodzi, bywa za to jego "Ojciec" , ...

Panowie , będziemy tolerować Boty...Całe To Forum To Forum Botów....Szkoda...

Redzio, za bardzo zaangażowany jesteś...Kto Cię rozumie??


----------



## lenin

^^
Po co w Wątki Łódzkie się Angażujesz? Serio pytam??


----------



## lenin

^^
Masakra.., Firma Piotra Misztala , którą hejtujesz od kilkudziesięciu stron, powinna Ciebie Zbanować!!

Można zweryfikować , tę osobę pod kontem hejtowania!!!????
Ten pseudokoloeś , tworzy narrację z baretek 86, i naszym pseudo moderatorem. Mibac!!...


----------



## lenin

^^
Redzio
To się nadaje do prokuratury!!Twoje ......

Ludzie .To forum jest forum ???Czemu to tolerujecie???


----------



## lenin

Redzio, to wasz Warszawski Cwaniak!!


----------



## lenin

Za Legią????????????


----------



## lenin

Best Modern European Skylines Photos







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## 625

Stolpermann said:


> Cenna rzecz, ale bez dystansu historycznego zwyciężają tylko uczucia.


Twoje offtopy były irytujące.


----------



## Buster90

Czyli historię można ale w sposób nieirytujacy?


----------



## okruszek11

Kolega @Maro191 ciągle ignoruje fakt, że nie powinno pisać się kilku postów jeden pod drugim w tym samym czasie co nie mocno irytuje. Takie sytuacje powtarzają się w różnych wątkach. Zwracałem mu uwagę, ale to jak grochem o ścianę, więc proszę admina o zwrócenie mu uwagi.

Tylko na tej jednej stronie wrzucił dwie serie postów, w tym cztery pod rząd.








Samochody elektryczne i autonomiczne


Są jeszcze przyczyny polityczne = podatkowe. I bardzo dobrze. Bolesna i wysoka cena prądu sieciowego w Californii spowodowała, że opłaca się budować instalacje PV z akumulatorami do przeniesienia energii poza czas nasłonecznienia. 16GW projektów na najbliższe lata z tej kategorii będzie. 2/3...




www.skyscrapercity.com





W innym wątku 3 posty pod rząd:


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/statystyki-pkb-inflacja-i-inne-dane-ekonomiczne.266362/page-4114#post-178470623



Inni też zwracają mu uwagę, ale nie raczy nawet się do tego odnieść:


marek1980 said:


> @Maro191 dlaczego piszesz post pod postem? nie możesz wszystkiego zamieścić w jednym poście? poczytaj sobie jakie są reguły.


----------



## Stolpermann

625 said:


> Twoje offtopy były irytujące.


Dzięki za uznanie. Właśnie o to mi chodziło by zirytować i zmusić do myślenia tych dyskutantów dla których wojna na Ukrainie jest pierwszą wojną w dziejach ludzkości i nie ma co patrzeć na wnioski wynikające z poprzednich.


----------



## 625

Stolpermann said:


> Dzięki za uznanie. Właśnie o to mi chodziło by zirytować i zmusić do myślenia tych dyskutantów dla których wojna na Ukrainie jest pierwszą wojną w dziejach ludzkości i nie ma co patrzeć na wnioski wynikające z poprzednich.


Tydzień na przemyślenie, czy świadome trollowanie to najlepszy sposób na życie.


----------



## Paziu

W wątku o Kolejach Śląskich dyskusja zeszła na bardzo niski poziom, chyba trudny do zaakceptowania.


zwolennik_s1 said:


> Jeśli jednak jesteś poprostu bardzo wysoki to masz iloraz inteligencji równy zero. Wystarczy że usiądziesz kilkanaście cm obok czyli siedzenie z prawej strony i nie będzie bolało. Swoją drogą obok siedzenie wolne a Ty się katujesz. Naprawdę jesteś idiotą


----------



## ps-man

Paziu said:


> W wątku o Kolejach Śląskich dyskusja zeszła na bardzo niski poziom, chyba trudny do zaakceptowania.


Urlop do końca tygodnia.


----------



## Luc du Lac

Buster90 said:


> Czyli historię można ale w sposób nieirytujacy?


Irytujący Historyk bez szans.


----------



## Ronald W. Reagan

625, zablokowanie mnie w wątku militarnym to jest działanie poniżej pasa. Napisałeś jakąś głupotkę o Biełgorodzie, a jak ci opisałem, że tak wcale nie musiało być i nie jest to coś co ma związek z toczącą się tam dyskusją na temat bezzałogowców uderzeniowych, to się obraziłeś. No naprawdę słabe to jest.


----------



## 625

Nie ja się obraziłem, tylko większość uczestników wątku militarnego, którzy sobie dyskutują. I na każdy post dowolnego użytkownika Ty odpisujesz, że jego zdanie jest bez sensu. Jak na imprezie trzecia osoba mówi Ci, że jesteś pijany, to czas iść do domu. Jak w dyskusji wszystkim przeszkadzasz, to nie kwestia wszystkich, tylko Twoja. A mój komentarz był tylko żartobliwym podsumowaniem.


----------



## Marynata

Widać czytaliśmy inny wątek.
RWR jest kopalnią wiedzy militarnej, wali wręcz profesjonalnymi prezentacjami opartymi o światowe źródła na zawołanie. Źródła, o których istnieniu większość tych sierot po upadłych portalach militarnych (z ilością kilkuzdaniowych postów na poziomie kilku dziesiątek) w życiu nie słyszała, To on najczęściej inicjuje dyskusje, nawiązując do aktualnych wydarzeń, to on sypie jak z rękawa militarnymi ciekawostkami.
Siedzę, jako pasjonat-amator oczywiście, w tematyce militarnej od dwóch dekad i jakoś mogę ogarnąć twórczość RWR.
Uchylam kapelusza.
Tak, bywa zdecydowany w osądach, zdarzają mu pomyłki, ale obrażania to tam nie ma. Prawie zawsze apeluje do innych userów, aby przedstawiali argumenty, jeśli mają inne zdanie. Jedynie @mjacenty czy @Leperchaun (szacun za opracowania w kwestiach artyleryjskich) starają się coś artykułować, reszta szkoda gadać.
Pod nieobecność RWR, specjaliści "z odzysku" zaczęli debatę o burzeniu mostu na Krym...
Ręce opadają.


----------



## Exelcior

@Luki_SL Halo halo, czy leci z nami mod/admin? Polityka poza php i chlew w wątku o PKP IC:








[Polska] PKP Intercity


Oh nie, Marek Chraniuk przestałby być przezesem, po tej stracie Intercity się już nie pozbiera. Jak to Klasyk powiedział? Najwyższy czas zerwać z doktryną, że LOT to jest firma, którą należy ratować za wszelką cenę, niezależnie od realiów, tylko dlatego, że nazywa się LOT i że ma piękną...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Milamber

Czy mógłbym prosić o interwencję w wątku militarnym? To są ostatnie posty deathnoisa. To się szambo robi. On nic nie pisze w temacie, tylko serwuje obrzyg. Wygląda jakby się zarejestrowal tylko po to by pisać w tym wątku. 









[Wątek militarny] Technika wojska, organizacja i...


Kontynuując przerwaną wczoraj myśl, bo posta napisałem ale nie mogłem już wkleić: Tak jak napisałem wcześniej, wszystko wskazuje na to, że Gladius powstaje w celu skutecznej eliminacji celów, do których nie może się dobrać obecna artyleria. I w mojej ocenie mogą to być tylko dwie kategorie...




www.skyscrapercity.com













[Wątek militarny] Technika wojska, organizacja i...


Czyli krytyka RWR, że FT-5 + WM nie wpisuje się w to czego szukało wojsko była słuszna. A cała ta dyskusja była w zasadzie o niczym, bo dalej nie wiadomo do końca jak Gladius będzie wyglądał. Jeżeli pójdziemy tym tropem należy zacząć krytykować wojsko za zakup Himarsów, bo wojsko szukało...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## marcin954

Można się dowiedzieć dlaczego nie mogę pisać w tym temacie? 

[Ukraina] Rosyjska inwazja 2022 - sytuacja na froncie (mapy, informacje o ruchach wojsk; dostawy sprzętu to NIE sytuacja na froncie)

Takie cosik widzę, a żadnego info nie dostałem typu, że napisałem coś niehalo... 










O co chodzi?


----------



## Kemo

Nie możesz, bo zaśmiecałeś wątek nic niewnoszącymi komentarzami.
Od nic niewnoszących komentarzy jest ten drugi wątek.


----------



## marcin954

Kemo said:


> Nie możesz, bo zaśmiecałeś wątek nic niewnoszącymi komentarzami.
> Od nic niewnoszących komentarzy jest ten drugi wątek.


Przynajmniej wiem o co chodzi.  ☕


----------



## Milamber

I znów deathnoise w wątku militarnym osobiste wycieczki sieje a Ronald spokojny ...









[Wątek militarny] Technika wojska, organizacja i...


Ugrupowanie napastnika, to ten co atakuje na nasze terytorium, czy odwrotnie? Bo proponujesz atakować terytorium Białorusi i Rosji, a jednocześnie piszesz, że to my się mamy bronić. Jak zapasy amunicji przeciwnika jest na jego terytorium to obrona obejmuje łupanie także w nie. Tak samo w...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Don Vito KurDeBalanz

To jest jeden z tego desantu sierot po innych forach typu upadle Militarrium. Interesuje ich tylko ten watek. Ja sie dziwie dlaczego nie ma limitu postow. Nie rozumiem tego.


----------



## Exelcior

iksis - dołączył niedawno, 3 posty i już robi bałagan. Ostatni post to klasyczny trolling...


----------



## newsted

michal90 said:


> Nie, błazen który dobrze wie, że mam go na myśli i do końca dzisiejszego dnia pod tym wpisem umieści roześmianego emota.


Mógłby ktoś uspokoić kolegę? Nie wchodziłem z nim w żadną reakcję od nie pamiętam kiedy a nagle nazywa mnie błaznem (tak wiem, że o mnie chodzi bo kiedyś zadawałem pytanie o stopy procentowe, pracuje w IT i mieszkam na PMG).


----------



## Kemo

Od rozpowszechniania i prostowania bzdur o działaniach Niemiec jest ten oto wątek:



https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/niemcy-i-austria-polityka-ekonomia-i-stosunki-polsko-niemieckie-austriackie.1652702/


----------



## PiotrG

Kemo said:


> Od rozpowszechniania i prostowania bzdur o działaniach Niemiec jest ten oto wątek:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/niemcy-i-austria-polityka-ekonomia-i-stosunki-polsko-niemieckie-austriackie.1652702/


No dobra, ja wszystko rozumiem. Tylko w takim razie czemu wklejanie bzdur i medialnej sieczki przechodzi płazem, a próby prostowania kończą się banem na wątek? Nie sądzę, żeby którykolwiek mój wpis złamał zasady netykiety czy dyskusji merytorycznej, wprost przeciwnie.


----------



## Kemo

Złamał zasadę niepisania o "szczuciu LGBT, lekarzy, nauczycieli czy sędziów. I Czaskoskiego, który nasrau do Wisły".
Od tego jest PHP.

Parę innych osób też dostało bana.

Wchodzi człowiek na wątek o wojnie na forum budowlanym, patrzy, 5 nowych stron przybyło. O, czyżby Ukraińcy się pochwalili ofensywą na Chersoń? Nie, to tylko kolejna odsłona dyskusja NIEMCY TO, NIEMCY SRAMTO, poprzeplatana wstawkami o pisowskim suwerenie. I tak w kółko do porzygu.


----------



## 19Dako20

Pytanie do @Kemo co w tamtej dyskusji miało związek z Polską, że powinno trafić do wątku o stosunkach polsko-niemieckich? Za mocno szkalowany kanclerz? Wszystkie niemieckie media i co ważniejsi politycy naciskają na Scholtza. Poza tym jak rozumiem jest to luźny wątek a więc czy "szkalowanie" (słuszne) Budapesztu, Ankary jest po prostu słuszne a Berlina, już nie?

Fakt, że nagle pojawia się 5 stron obrony niemieckiej racji stanu, świadczy tylko o przechyleniu politycznym. Wymiana była kulturalna, niestety piotrekg porównał die welt do wsieci, co jest koriuzalne i doprawdy bardzo źle świadczy o obrońcach tejże racji.


----------



## demoos

Kemo said:


> Złamał zasadę niepisania o "szczuciu LGBT, lekarzy, nauczycieli czy sędziów. I Czaskoskiego, który nasrau do Wisły".
> Od tego jest PHP.
> 
> Parę innych osób też dostało bana.
> 
> Wchodzi człowiek na wątek o wojnie na forum budowlanym, patrzy, 5 nowych stron przybyło. O, czyżby Ukraińcy się pochwalili ofensywą na Chersoń? Nie, to tylko kolejna odsłona dyskusja NIEMCY TO, NIEMCY SRAMTO, poprzeplatana wstawkami o pisowskim suwerenie. I tak w kółko do porzygu.


Zapytalem @ps-man w tamtym watku kto wylapal bana. Post wylecial.

To moze tu sie dowiemy (tak, dowiemy, bo nie tylko ja jestem ciekawy) ?


----------



## Kemo

lazanoo to nie jest PHP  Jun 8, 2022 12:14 PM Rott319 N/A  Permanent Brutus46 Naszym wrogiem Rosja, ale najpierw Niemcy  Jun 5, 2022 8:58 AM KerArek Naszym wrogiem Rosja, ale najpierw Niemcy  Jun 5, 2022 9:53 AM PiotrG politykowanie  Jun 18, 2022 10:20 PM Pizzojad niemiecki offtopic  Jun 5, 2022 10:21 PM 19Dako20 niemiecki offtopic  Jun 3, 2022 10:21 PM


----------



## 625

PiotrG said:


> Parę miesięcy temu dostałem bana za krytykę "ekologii" w europejskim wydaniu


Nie, nie kłam. Dostałeś za pisanie nie na temat. Jak widać: nie dotarło.


----------



## Remyanscar

Takie pytanie, czy takie działanie i robienie chorągiewki z własnych poglądów to nie jest nic innego niż sprytne trollowanie? Oba posty dzielą zaledwie 4 tygodnie a sytuacja polityczna ani trochę się nie zmieniła. Za to poglądy pewnego użytkownika diametralnie się różnią a to tylko dla tego, że mu do retoryki nie pasują. To zaśmiecanie wątku i ewidentny trolling skoro nawet Autor tych poglądów nie bierze ich na poważnie.









[Wątek militarny] Technika wojska, organizacja i...


Taj na szybko wg producenta Warmate 2 max pułap bezwzględny nad poziomem morza : 3000 m AMSL Pułap przelotowy to 500 m . Operacyjny (do ataku) 200 m . A co do kamery: to coś za coś . Kamery w stabilozowanej głowicy są dużo droższe więc i cena się robi duża . Wszystko zależy od proporcji...




www.skyscrapercity.com













[Wątek militarny] Technika wojska, organizacja i...







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## 625

Remyanscar said:


> Takie pytanie, czy takie działanie i robienie chorągiewki z własnych poglądów to nie jest nic innego niż sprytne trollowanie? Oba posty dzielą zaledwie 4 tygodnie a sytuacja polityczna ani trochę się nie zmieniła. Za to poglądy pewnego użytkownika diametralnie się różnią a to tylko dla tego, że mu do retoryki nie pasują. To zaśmiecanie wątku i ewidentny trolling skoro nawet Autor tych poglądów nie bierze ich na poważnie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Wątek militarny] Technika wojska, organizacja i...
> 
> 
> Taj na szybko wg producenta Warmate 2 max pułap bezwzględny nad poziomem morza : 3000 m AMSL Pułap przelotowy to 500 m . Operacyjny (do ataku) 200 m . A co do kamery: to coś za coś . Kamery w stabilozowanej głowicy są dużo droższe więc i cena się robi duża . Wszystko zależy od proporcji...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Wątek militarny] Technika wojska, organizacja i...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com


Tydzień bana na wątek militarny dla RWR.


----------



## kryst

625 said:


> Tydzień bana na wątek militarny dla RWR.


Za co?? za to, że pisał prawdę, znowu się dzieci PGZ poskarżyły, połowa z nich powinna mieć na stałe bana bo nic do wątku poza żalami spekulacjami i atakowaniem innych nie wnoszą.. a już wiedza niektórych to wręcz powala jeden traktujący śmiechem posty RWR nie rozróżnia i baterii od Dywizjonu, propagując jedynie politykę rządowa wprost bez zastanowienia.. Jak to się stało ze RWR wyleciał ,a pozostały niemerytoryczne posty i osoby, które go wyłącznie atakują osobiście.* Proponuję czasowe zamkniecie wątku.. do odwołania ...*..









*A Tu ten sam kolega proponuje dla siebie sobie bana... nadmieniam kolega nie ma w wątku ani jednego postu związanego z merytoryką jakąkolwiek. *


----------



## Marcin

^^ @625, watku militarnego sie nie da czytac przez robienie tego szumu wokol dowolnej wypowiedzi RWR przez grono ciagle tych samych osob, niezliczonych OT i nieziemsko niskiego poziomu merytorycznego, a wskutek donosow o jakies domyslne niescislosci w pogladach jest ban? Przpomne jeszcze raz punkt regulaminu, ze uprzykszanie uzytkownikom korzystania z forum jest niedopuszczalne – grupowy mobbing sie pod to lapie, tak jak tagowanie kazdej wypowiedzi danego uzytkownika lol-emotikonem.

Zaczepki i trolling jest tutaj:



mjacenty said:


> Ja tylko prostuję kłamliwe wizje Ronalda . Tylko tyle . Ale dziś zapewne będzie wiele ciekawszych wiadomości w temacie uzbrojenia .





LooZ^ said:


> Nie no. Teraz jestem już pewny, że RwR to troll.
> 
> Polska nic nie ma, Borsuka nie ma, PGZ to garażowa montownia i zbudowanie zdolności produkcyjnych nawet jednego batalionu to z 10 lat. Rosja natomiast, ooooo, za 2 lata będą produkować 400 czołgów rocznie! I wszystko inne też będą budować za 2 lata!





Remyanscar said:


> Kwietniowy Ronald:
> 
> View attachment 3281890
> 
> View attachment 3281889
> 
> Nie potrzeba nam więcej czołgów, weźmy Abramsy z półki, Rosjanie i tak nie mają czym walczyć i się nie odbudują.
> 
> Majowy Ronald:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Więc znowu bierzmy z półki, byle szybko i byle nic w Polsce się nie rozwinęło a że 4 tygodnie temu mówiłem kompletne przeciwne argumenty na uzasadnienie moich też? A kto by pamiętał...
> 
> Można gdzieś wnioskować o bana za trolling?





LooZ^ said:


> Co zabawne, RwR ma akurat takie poglądy na sprawę jakie akurat uderzają w PPO/PGZ. Gdyby to nie było absurdalne to bym założył, że ktoś go wysłał na front walki z ppo na forum budowlanym. Moja robocza teza to to, że "samotny geniusz", na którym nie poznano się w którejś ze spółek PPO i zamiast rzucić mu miliony to mu grzecznie podziękowano.
> 
> Co do zakupów:
> 
> K2PL broni się spokojnie;
> nKTO oparte na współpracy jw.
> koreański BWP, daje takie 4 na 10, nie mamy pełnego obrazu;
> FA-50 - nie mam pojęcia po co
> koreańskie Kraby - obstawiam, że 36 sztuk pójdzie prosto na Ukrainę, co zwiążę Ukrainę z Krabem na dziesięciolecia, a potrzebują ich kilkaset
> 
> A i tak sądzę, że pakiet umów jest dużo, dużo szerszy i dowiemy się szczegółów za rok, dwa, albo nigdy





Remyanscar said:


> Tak ogólnie to jak ktoś zna Łukaszka/rzymianina z Twittera to niech czyta dokładnie jego posty. Bo wiadomo jest że Łukaszek tutaj na tym forum bywa oraz że szczególnie upodobał sobie posty Ronalda i rozpowszechniania je po internecie w jeszcze głupszej wersji niż oryginał.





LooZ^ said:


> No tak, tak, a pisanie o "pracownikach ppo broniących swoim firm" to jest merytoryka.





Remyanscar said:


> Kary za trolling także istnieją a ty do swojej karuzeli poglądów w ostatnich tygodniach się nie ustosunkowałeś.
> 
> 4 tygodnie temu Rosja miała być trupem i paździerzem, który się na pewno nie odbuduje bo ci to do retoryki pasowało.
> 
> Dzisiaj mówisz o tysiącach nowych czołgów w przeciągu kilku lat, milionowej armii i 20% PKB na zbrojenia. Znowu: bo ci do retoryki pasuje.
> 
> Pierwszy w kolejce do bana to stoisz tu ty





KerArek said:


> To jest dopiero zacny troll  Aż się uśmiałem


----------



## 625

Marcin said:


> Zaczepki i trolling jest tutaj:


To czemu tego nie zgłosiłeś? Cała ta dyskusja już dawno została skasowana.


----------



## Marcin

625 said:


> To czemu tego nie zgłosiłeś? Cała ta dyskusja już dawno została skasowana.


Bylem w trakcie i ubiegles mojego posta swoim banem na RWR … poza tym, to wszystko powstalo bodaj ze w ciagu kilku godzin.


----------



## kryst

625 said:


> To czemu tego nie zgłosiłeś? Cała ta dyskusja już dawno została skasowana.


Ale ci naprawdę trollujący nadal mogą pisać.. nawet dostałeś lajka od jednego, ja zgłosiłem wszystkie posty, jak to jest, że mimo iż mam w ignorowanych z 15 takich osób z wątku militarnego, w celu uniknięcia bana, bo na to co wypisują nie ma zwyczajnie słów, cały czas widzę część ich postów? Pomysł aby dopuścić osoby których interesuje wyłącznie jeden temat , a nie samo forum i to na poziomie Onet był zły.. Ponawiam prośbę o zamkniecie czasowe wątku, ponieważ większości uczestników ostatnio przybyłych sierotek po innych forach nie interesuje sprzęt rozwiązania, taktyka, tylko plotki, prowokacje wobec innych, dyskusja na poziomie poniżej Onet i ataki na RWR.. jak napisał Marcin absurdalny grupowy mobbing wobec innych przez sierotki ..


----------



## KerArek

Przeciez mój cytowany post odnosi się do wypowiedzi jakiegoś noname'a, który twierdzi, że RWR nigdy nikogo nie obrażał na wątku militarnym, a przypominam, że 625 banował rwr'a wielokrotnie właśnie za to. Marcin, zgłaszasz mnie za takie coś, a nie widzisz swoich postów, które bezapelacyjnie podpadają pod ewidentny trolling? Niech i tak będzie.


----------



## 625

kryst said:


> Ale ci naprawdę trollujący nadal mogą pisać


To zgłoś konkretny post, zamiast przenosić tu awanturę.


----------



## Milamber

Nie zamykajcie wątku. Blokujcie ludzi bez limitów postów. To załatwi sprawę. Boksowanie RwR z Mjacenty jeszcze ujdzie.


----------



## kryst

625 said:


> To zgłoś konkretny post, zamiast przenosić tu awanturę.


Zgłosiłem w ze 20 postów w raportach i nic.. nawet tu są scriny tych idiotyzmów i ataków na RWR. Marcin dał Tobie resztę przykładów ja wszystkiego nie widzę, na szczęście..


----------



## 625

kryst said:


> Zgłosiłem w ze 20 postów w raportach i nic.. nawet tu są scriny tych idiotyzmów i ataków na RWR. Marcin dał Tobie resztę przykładów ja wszystkiego nie widzę, na szczęście..


Zgłoś tu konkretny post, zamiast przenosić tu awanturę. Który już raz robicie to samo? Wrzuciłeś 4 raporty z komentarzem trolling. Wyjaśnij, na czym polega ten trolling.


----------



## kryst

625 said:


> Zgłoś tu konkretny post, zamiast przenosić tu awanturę. Który już raz robicie to samo? Wrzuciłeś 4 raporty z komentarzem trolling. Wyjaśnij, na czym polega ten trolling.


Prosto, informacje które nic nie wnoszą do watku, a są jedynie bajdurzeniem w stylu Onet często jednozdaniowymi..
np co to za wróbelki co tu jest merytorycznego???
















mamy i Wielkiego Brata








Co wnosi ten post poza wiem nie powiem??









Reszta była wyżej i kolega jakoby z Niemiec.. Naprawdę tak to forum ma wyglądać przecież przy tym to PHP jest ostoją merytoryki i powagi.. a grupowe sekowanie niektórych osób szczególnie tych co wiedzą więcej, lepiej to nie wiem do czego sie kwalifikuje.. Jak banujesz i usuwasz to usuwaj równo a nie to co chce grupa trzymająca watek.. Poszukaj jakiegoś merytorycznego posta który lajkowałeś  i zobaczysz, że to tak naprawdę nikogo Tu nie interesuje poza nawalanką..
Z mojej strony to wszystko..


----------



## KerArek

> Reszta była wyżej i kolega jakoby z Niemiec.. Naprawdę tak to forum ma wyglądać przecież przy tym to PHP jest ostoją merytoryki i powagi.. a grupowe sekowanie niektórych osób szczególnie tych co wiedzą więcej, lepiej to nie wiem do czego sie kwalifikuje.. Jak banujesz i usuwasz to usuwaj równo a nie to co chce grupa trzymająca watek.. Poszukaj jakiegoś merytorycznego posta który lajkowałeś  i zobaczysz, że to tak naprawdę nikogo Tu nie interesuje poza nawalanką..
> Z mojej strony to wszystko..


Z mojej strony również.


----------



## Marcin

KerArek said:


> Przeciez mój cytowany post odnosi się do wypowiedzi jakiegoś noname'a, który twierdzi, że RWR nigdy nikogo nie obrażał na wątku militarnym, a przypominam, że 625 banował rwr'a wielokrotnie właśnie za to. Marcin, zgłaszasz mnie za takie coś, a nie widzisz swoich postów, które bezapelacyjnie podpadają pod ewidentny trolling? Niech i tak będzie.


Wpierw nazywasz kogos trollem, teraz no-name'em, moj post tez skometowales nazywajac mnie trollem, teraz robisz to kolejny raz … dobrze ze samopuczucie ci dopisuje i masz sie za wielki autorytet ktory czuje sie powolany by nieustannie strofowac innych.


----------



## 625

kryst said:


> Prosto, informacje które nic nie wnoszą do watku, a są jedynie bajdurzeniem w stylu Onet często jednozdaniowymi..


Mam prośbę po raz ostatni: uzasadnij trollowanie. Bo to, że wszyscy piszecie w tym wątku posty bajdurzące, to nic nowego. A wrzucanie kilku, kilkunastu postów z takim opisem nie ma sensu, bo nie będę siedział godzinę i się zastanawiał co mam robić. Idę sobie, ładna pogoda, to nie będę marnował czasu na dyskusje które nic nie wnoszą. Daj mi jeden post, to będę działał.


----------



## Marynata

*Wnoszę o przeniesienie wątku militarnego do Klubu Forum, czyli do miejsca do którego mają dostęp forumowicze z dorobkiem min. 100 postów i traktujący wątek jako poboczny.*
Pomysł (celowy?) z usunięciem limitu postów w wątku otwartym poniósł klęskę na całej linii i skutkował, dla każdego średnio rozgarniętego oczywistym desantem nawiedzonych ignorantów czy innych sierot po upadłych portalach militarnych.
A może tak tytułem próby otworzyć dla każdego chętnego wątki związane z wojną w Ukrainie?

PS Jak już sobie tak wnioskuję we właściwym miejscu, to i wnoszę o natychmiastowe zdjęcie bana z RWR. Zupełnie absurdalnego, przypominającego przypadek niejakiego Józefa. K.
Tego od Kafki.


----------



## kryst

625 said:


> Mam prośbę po raz ostatni: uzasadnij trollowanie. Bo to, że wszyscy piszecie w tym wątku posty bajdurzące, to nic nowego. A wrzucanie kilku, kilkunastu postów z takim opisem nie ma sensu, bo nie będę siedział godzinę i się zastanawiał co mam robić. Idę sobie, ładna pogoda, to nie będę marnował czasu na dyskusje które nic nie wnoszą. Daj mi jeden post, to będę działał.


Dałem przykłady w screenach wyżej to takie posty, _mjacenty, militarysta, herr manfred,_ a wcześniej _Remyanscar(_to szczególny przypadek ani jednego postu merytorycznego, poza atakami na RWR nic Tu nie wnosi, no ale dostajesz lajki za bana dla RWR) podobnie_ deathnoise_ i wielu innych z nowego narybku... a uzasadnienie jest proste posty nic nie wnoszące do wątku, żadnej konkretnej treści czy wiedzy powtarzające płacze i żale to co w każdej propagandówce związkowej, czy rządowej ( _LooZ _) można poczytać. Sam wszelakie trollowanie zarzuciłem i wstawiam konkretne posty z konkretną treścią, ewentualnie odpowiadam, czasem próbuję prostować oczywiste kłamstwa jak _deathnoise_ dotyczące konkretnego sprzętu jak K-21(niedawno), nie dyskutuję już i się nie napinam poza tym Tutaj... bo to co dziś i nie tylko się zdarzyło świadczy o tym, że wątek jest do zamknięcia lub zawieszenia.. skoro nie pasuje im ktoś kto jest w stanie uzasadnić swój post to go całą grupą zwalczają to po co ten watek niech idą gdzieś gdzie będą się sami głaskać po główkach i lizać ... bo tak to Oni chcą ustawić. .. sam aby czegoś się dowiedzieć ignoruję już około 15 osób tylko po to aby im nie odpowiadać i nie dostać bana, szkoda, że Oni widza moje posty..
Tak Kafka jak napisał Marynata Tu doskonale pasuje.. do tej sytuacji..
moim zdaniem limit trzeba podnieść do 250 ponieważ tymi onetowymi jednozdaniówkami mocno nabili limity i już wiele osób spełnia warunki klubu.


----------



## Remyanscar

kryst said:


> to szczególny przypadek ani jednego postu merytorycznego poza atakami na RWR


Tym zdaniem przyznajesz, że moje zarzuty do RWR są merytoryczne. Więc o co robisz burzę w wątku który do tego nie służy?


----------



## kryst

Niespotykana bezczelność użytkownika.... to się normalnie w głowie nie mieści wstyd i żenada.. lepiej nie odczytywać ignorowanych, bo zaburzają poczucie bytu i wstydu...


----------



## Marynata

kryst said:


> Niespotykana bezczelność użytkownika.... to się normalnie w głowie nie mieści wstyd i żenada.. lepiej nie odczytywać ignorowanych, bo zaburzają poczucie bytu i wstydu...


Nic dziwnego. 
Gość zachowuje się jak na onecie czy innym pudelku. Nie rozumie zasad panujących na SSC, a moderacja po prostu mu pozwoliła hasać. 100 postów merytorycznych się kłania...


----------



## Remyanscar

kryst said:


> Niespotykana bezczelność użytkownika.... to się normalnie w głowie nie mieści wstyd i żenada.. lepiej nie odczytywać ignorowanych, bo zaburzają poczucie bytu i wstydu...


Panie Kryst, zarzucasz mi kompletnie bezpodstawnie zafiksowanie na punkcie RwR i ciągłe ataki na niego, nazywasz mnie i innych wielokrotnie "dzieckiem PGZ" a teraz to niby ja jestem bezczelny?

Niech ci będzie. Jako że twój główny zarzut do mnie to to że jedynym moim zajęciem jest atakowanie RwR, to pokaż mi gdzie ty tą dużą liczbę sprowokowanych przeze mnie sprzeczek widzisz?
Bo ja się z tym zarzutem kompletnie nie zgadzam i jako że, w porównaniu do ciebie, nie opieram się na swoich odczuciach na temat innych użytkowników, to przejrzałem swoje Posty i tej dużej liczby ataków na RwR nie znalazłem.

Moje interakcje z nim ograniczają się chronologicznie do:

Krótka dyskusja na temat programu Wisła (bez żadnych nieprzyjemości)
Dyskusji na temat udziału w zagranicznych programach zbrojeniowych (bez żadnych nieprzyjemości)
Dyskusji na temat umieszczenia wyrzutni CAMM (bez żadnych nieprzyjemości)
Krótkiej dyskusji na temat ah64 i ah1z, w której to RwR po tym jak zwróciłem mu uwagę, że myli się w kwestii radarów ah1z, obraził się jak dziecko, wyśmiał bez żadnego tłumacznia moje zdanie na temat potrzeby śmigłowców bojowych i palną coś o zakupie 200 mi-24...
Po jego (cytowany dzisiaj w tym wątku) wpisie na temat niemożliwości odbudowy rosyjskiej armii, zadałem pytanie jaki w takim razie potencjał pancerny będą mieć Rosja za lat 15. Znowu dostałem wyśmiewającą i nic nie wnoszącą odpowiedź...
Dyskusji na temat Sajny, w której to wyśmiałem jego tekst o tym, że zmiana podstawowych parametrów radaru w środkowej fazie trwana programu nie ma wpływu na opóźnienie projektu.
Następna była ogólna dyskusja na temat gladiusa, która na początku po między mną a nim przebiegała pokojowo. Do czasu aż Ronald nie zaczął:
Tematu tego, czym jest według niego amunicja krążąca i na podparcie swoich tez, zaczął kłamać na temat wypowiedzi rzecznika WB manipulując je i zmieniając ich znaczenie o 180 stopni (remov dosłownie zaprzeczył w swoim wpisie tezom ronalda a ten przytoczył je jako ich potwierdzenie)
Tworzyć kompletnie i na wielu poziomach zmanipulowanych porównań cenowych jednostkowych warmate'ów i konkurencji.

 na oba podpunkty zareagowałem "nieuprzejmie" ponieważ nie toleruje kłamstw i manipulacji. Zresztą w tej dyskusji odpalił się on tak, że po całej kilkudniowej (mniej i bardziej uprzejmej) dyskusji innych uczestników z nim, z wątku poleciało kilkadziesiąt postów w tym kilkanaście jego a on sam został zbanowany.

Następnie była jeszcze jedna bardzo krótka i uprzejma wymiana wiadomości na temat himarsów i dzisiejszy kolejny odjazd Ronalda, w którym w przeciągu kilku godzin nastukał kilkanaście nic nie wnoszących postów, którymi próbował przekonać wszystkich no swojej racji. Tak jak przy akcji z gladiusami wytknąłem mu kolejną manipulacje, a w tym przypadku to będąc dokładnym było to dostosowywanie swoich wypowiedzi i opinii do aktualnej potrzeb i tworzenie w ten sposób w krótkim czasie kompletnie przeciwstawnej sobie argumentacji, byleby tylko przekonać innych do jego zdania na dany temat. No ale jak widać na przykładzie twoim, marcina i kilku innych powyżej to robienie ze swoich poglądów chorągiewek powiewających raz w jednym kierunku, to raz w drugim – zależnie od potrzebnych argumentów – to coś kompletnie normalnego i oburzający jest fakt, że inni forumowicze (jak i moderatorzy) sobie takiego zachowania nie życzą i uznają za trolling.

No ale wracając do głównego tematu to ja, w tej mojej krótkiej historii na tym forum, jakoś tych zmasowanych i bezpodstawnych ataków na RwR nie widzę. Ba jak widać pierwsze nasze kontakty (oraz ogólnie większość nich) przebiegały bez problemów. Następnie to Ronald zaczął się obrażać na odmienne zdania i je wyśmiewać na co jeden raz odpowiedziałem tym samym. Dopiero na (powyżej przeze mnie przytoczone) trzy kłamstwa lub manipulacje odpowiedziałem w sposób nie neutralny. To są te zmasowane i bezpodstawne ataki na RwR? Te trzy reakcje na oczywiste kłamstwa i manipulacje? Nie mam nic do niego i tak długo jak takie rzeczy się w jego wypowiedziach nie pojawiają, tak długo moje wpisy pozostają neutralne. Ba, często się nawet z nim zgadzam i sam to widzisz bo te wiadomości w których się z nim zgadzam sam nawet lajkujesz...

Także skoro się z moim zdaniem nie zgadzasz to pokaż mi dokładnie te ataki na RwR z mojej strony bo sobie wyrobiłeś jakieś wyobrażenie o mnie i na podstawie jego stawiasz mi jakieś zarzuty. Nie przekładaj wpisów innych użytkowników lub własnych wyobrażeń na to co robię ja w rzeczywistości.


----------



## Ronald W. Reagan

Naprawdę dostałem bana na wątek? Really? Bez powodu? Bo tak ci się chciało akurat?

Ok, rezygnuję więc z pisania na tym wątku. 625 wygrałeś tę nierówną walkę. Wątek będzie wyglądał z pewnością inaczej. A jak, to już wiadomo, bo tak samo było/jest w innych miejscach. Będzie Onecik na całego.

Nie spotkałem na żadnym forum tak nieprawdopodobnie niskiego poziomu moderowania. Skandaliczne. Po prostu w pale się nie mieści, że można być moderatorem i pracować usilnie nad zniszczeniem jakiegoś wątku. To twój osobisty sukces 625. Tylko twój.


----------



## egregious

Może by w ogóle zrezygnować z moderowania wątku militarnego ? Po pewnym czasie, po 50-100 tys postach sam zginie od swojego nadmiaru.


----------



## 625

Ronald W. Reagan said:


> Naprawdę dostałem bana na wątek? Really? Bez powodu? Bo tak ci się chciało akurat?


Zdjąłem. Ale pamiętaj, że należy zgłaszać kłótnie, a nie je rozkręcać.


----------



## Milamber

Może się wszyscy uspokójmy i zróbmy tak jak rzecze 625. RwR nie będzie polemizował z różnymi typami, a my będziemy zgłaszać takie posty. 
A 625 nie zamknie wątku z uwagi na ilośc zgłoszeń...?


----------



## rince1

Milamber said:


> Może się wszyscy uspokójmy i zróbmy tak jak rzecze 625. RwR nie będzie polemizował z różnymi typami, a my będziemy zgłaszać takie posty.


No to jazda. Zrobiłem przegląd przez to bagienko co się tam uskutecznia.

*Na początek klasyka, czyli (geo)polityka poza PHP:*


deathnoise said:


> Nie tylko US Army (o czym pisałem wcześniej), ale o tym przekonamy się gdy sytuacja się nieco uspokoi. Skomunikowanie i stabilizacja energetyczna krajów w regionie i wyrwanie ich z rosyjskiej strefy wpływów jest równie ważna dla bezpieczeństwa jak wojsko.
> 
> Będziemy mieli ogólny awans Polski, również gospodarczy. Jeszcze szybszy niż w ostatnich dekadach.
> 
> 
> My też mieliśmy. Przypomnę że CPK powstawało pierwotnie przy założeniu że Polska stanie się europejskim centrum logistyczno-przeładunkowym dla Chin, gdzie konkurowaliśmy z Berlinem o główny ośrodek Jedwabnego Szlaku.
> Potem te plany nagle zostały ucięte, w zamian za jakieś niejasne i niejawne obietnice inwestycji ze strony amerykanów przy Trójmorzu.
> No to chyba nadszedł czas wypłaty i rekompensaty.





LooZ^ said:


> Poziom dyskusji jak w podstawówce. Wow, USA NIC NIE ROBI BEZINTERESOWNIE!!1111 Stary, niesamowita nowość. To naprawdę wspaniałe, że siedzą z nami tutaj tacy eksperci.
> 
> Bo jak wiadomo Amerykanów obchodzą tylko dolary. Nic więcej. Po prostu jak nie dostaną każdego centa wydanego na M1A2 to nie kiwną palcem. Każdą "interesowność" świata ocenia się w końcu w dolarach. Dolar to jedyna miara "interesowności", tak?
> 
> Kto tutaj napisał, że USA zrobi nam bezinteresownie? Zrobi jak najbardziej interesownie, tylko akurat w tym wypadku jest to też nasz interes. A co my w to włożymy? No synów i córki polskiej ziemi gotowych do bitew pancernych na polach pod Talinem tylko nie w T-72M1R, a M1A2sepv3 i z Apachami.
> 
> No i podsumowanie godne Paulo Coelho - "polityka to biznes" no i wspaniały one liner na koniec - "a on musi się kręcić". No, brawo. Nie wiem czy przeczytałem coś bardziej banalnego dzisiaj, a sporo dzisiaj czytałem. Niesamowite odkrycie.
> 
> Sęk w tym, że my od paru stron piszemy, że USA zrobi to jak najbardziej interesownie, właśnie dlatego że MA W TYM INTERES, a dla nich to "DROBNE". Właśnie dlatego, a nie dlatego, że nas kochają, albo duch Kościuszki zstąpił z niebios i błagał Bidena. Nie, dlatego, że rzucenie nam w tanim kredycie dziesiątków mld i połowy tego w FMF i położenie lachy na Europę oprócz trzymania tutaj lotnictwa i rozpoznania to dla nich deal życia. To jest kasa którą oszczędzą przez 10 lat, a my i tak to oddamy i też będziemy wdzięczni, bo oddamy to w tanim kredycie za 40 lat, a nie za 4. To się nazywa sytuacja "win-win".
> 
> Amerykanów nie mogło spotkać nic lepszego niż oś Warszawa-Kijów wykrwawiająca orków, a z pomocą B9 trzymająca za mordę głupie pomysły Niemców i Francuzów w UE uniemożliwiająca pomysły zwiększania uprawnień UE.





MenVis said:


> Utwierdzaj się dalej w tej rzeczywistości. Poziom dyskusji prowadz wedlug wlasnych norm . Ponoć jesteś prezesem to wiesz najlepiej jaki powinien być. Drobne dla nich to nie koniecznie drobne dla nas . A jak się wychodzi na biznesach to powiedz to Kurdą albo Afgańczyką . A my już przerabialiśmy w swojej historii nie takie tematy . A to że powolne wykrwiawianie Rosji jest w najlepszym ich interesie to pewnik tylko czy to powolne jest w naszym interesie. Miało być jak nigdy wyszło jak zawsze. Ja poczekam na spokojnie co z tego wyjdzie . A w razie czego potrafię przyznać się do błędu. To że dużo czytasz to się chwali ale czy wyciągasz z tego wnioski to nie koniecznie. Co i jak pożyczamy tego nie wiesz bo nikt tu nie wie . I za ile będziemy to mieli spłacić. Też wolę spłacać kredyt niż odbudowywać kraj ale to próżna dyskusja .
> Pozdrawiam





mario1967 said:


> czyli dla amerykańskich dolców mamy rozpieprzać Europę. Kiedyś Piłsudski powiedział, że Polska to wspaniały kraj, tylko ludzie kurwy.





deymos666 said:


> A z ciekawości do was też
> 
> 
> Nie, dla siebie, mamy się chronić przed ruskimi. A USA w to graj. W czym problem i przede wszystkim - jaka jest lepsza alternatywa?
> 
> Chociaż to wszystko może faktycznie do przeniesienia bo to już nie militaria (a na pewno nie tylko).





borubar7 said:


> Amerykanie chcą upodmiotowić Europę Środkowo-Wschodnią. Alternatywą jest:
> 
> Środkowa -> półkolonia Niemiec - tzw. Mitteleuropa
> Wschodnia -> powrót do ruskiego mira
> i docelowo oś: Lizbona - Władywostok
> 
> Amerykanie się tego boją (nie chcą kolejnego pretendenta do bycia supermocarstwem) i wbijają w to klin w postaci Polski plus jej sojuszników, czy też Międzymorza, czy też osi Warszawa - Kijów. To uchwalone LL to z ich punktu widzenia "drobne" jeżeli cała operacja się powiedzie.
> 
> Nam też to pasuje, bo to co w latach 90-tcy niektórym się wydawało "rajem" - EU, niemieckie inwestycje, to teraz już zaczyna rozczarowywać. Wracają dawne ambicje i sentymenty (dużo filmików na yt o husarii i bitwach I RP). Jeżeli cała operacja się powiedzie, to mamy szansę nawiązać do dawnych czasów, oczywiście jako sojusznik (i gwarant interesów) USA.
> 
> To jest sytuacja typu: win-win.
> 
> Ostatnie posty (i ten) rzeczywiście są bardziej geopolityczne niż militarne, ale myślę, że warto je zostawić bo one uzasadniają sens tych całych zbrojeń, a żołnierz dobrze walczy, jeżeli rozumie cel walki.





DuzyMis said:


> @UP
> 
> Bardziej chodzi o to, że DE lecą w kulki i wywołali irytację USA, w przeciwieństwie np do FR:
> 
> pretendują do bycia mocarstwem a nie wydają na armię. Jadą na koniu amerykańskiej obecności w Europie;
> handlują ze wszystkimi i w swojej pogani za poziomem eksportu wzmacniają technologicznie Chiny;
> maja duzy poziom agentury rosyjskiej - w niemieckojęzycznym świecie wiele istotnych spółek dla bezpieczeństwa ma konotacje kapitałowe z Rosją;
> Generalnie jadac na militarnym koniu USA nie do końca liczą się z ich interesami.
> 
> Dodatkowo, jak znam Amerykanów wywołali ich irytację tym, że naród UA chce "świętej demokracji" a oni by ich sprzedali za butle z gazem.
> 
> No i z Polską zawsze mogą się szybko dogadać, ze względu na system konstytucyjny - parlament z rządem pajacuja - wystarczy dogadać się z prezydentem (patrz obecnie Duda). Prezydent pajacuje? Trzeba dogadać się z rządem.
> 
> Ze względu na podział społeczeństwa oligarchizacja w stylu węgierskim jest nie możliwa, mimo usilnych prób.





Rott319 said:


> Moje żydowskie serduszko podpowiada mi, że już teraz można wskazać zwycięzcę wojny Rosji z Ukrainą. Będzie nim najprawdopodobniej… *Polska.*
> ( o ile nie zmarnuje tej kolejnej, wielkiej szansy obecna ekipa, która lubi to często robić)
> 
> Rosja zaangażowała liczne konwencjonalne uzbrojenie do prowadzenie pełnoskalowego konfliktu zbrojnego z Ukrainą i każdego dnia ponosi straty w personelu i uzbrojeniu
> Polska przestaje być tzw. członkiem NATO 2 kategorii, wzrasta jej pozycja w NATO jako kraju frontowego i huba logistycznego dla potencjalnych konfliktów w tej części Europy
> Zwiększamy współpracę z Ukrainą, która najprawdopodobniej obroni swoją niepodległość
> coraz bardziej wątpliwe staje się dalsze inwestowanie w posiadanie i modernizowanie starego, postsowieckiego sprzętu np. t-72 i są dokonywanie liczne zakupy nowoczesnego sprzętu wojskowego co większą unifikację uzbrojenia Polski z tym posiadanym przez państwami NATO, zwłaszcza z USA
> Zwiększa się zaangażowanie NATO w Europie Środkowej, w tym Polsce, nie tylko tymczasowo, również na stałe, zwłaszcza USA
> Do NATO dołączy Szwecja i Finlandia co zwiększy poziom bezpieczeństwa w regionie Morza Bałtyckiego, w tym na północy Polski i na szlakach morskich
> Powrót do „business as usual” krajów UE i NATO z Rosją szybko nie wróci do stanu sprzed wojny, o ile w ogóle będzie możliwy np. w zakresie dostawy paliw kopalnianych
> Sankcje gospodarcze, w szczególności w zakresie najnowszych technologii utrudnią dalszy rozwój gospodarczy Rosji, w szczególności w zakresie technologii wojskowej itd.
> Nastąpiła dyskredytacja Rosji w oczach przychylnych jej krajów UE i NATO, zwłaszcza we Francji, Niemczech i Włoszech, jako wiarygodnego partnera w praktycznie każdej dziedzinie, w szczególności z zakresie dostarczania paliw kopalnianych
> Następuje dalsze umocnienie strategicznych dla Polski sojuszy tj. NATO i UE oraz weryfikacja sensu kontynuowania w dotychczasowej formie innych np. Grupy Wyszehradzkiej oraz szansa rozwoju lub utworzenia nowych np. skupionych wokół krajów Morza Bałtyckiego oraz wokół krajów anglosaskich tj. USA, Wielka Brytania, Kanada, Australia itd.
> przebieg wojny pokazuje, że długofalowo ryzykownym posunięciem jest polityka odchodzenia w wielu dziedzinach od "głównego nurtu" promowanego przez UE i NATO
> polepsza się wizerunek Polski i Polaków na arenie międzynarodowej jako kraju i ludzi promujących solidaryzm, braterstwo, dobrosąsiedztwo, gościnność, prawo narodów do samostanowienia, umiłowanie wolności, bezinteresowną pomoc słabszym i potrzebującym itd.





Night Hawk .50c said:


> Nie, to nie jest sytuacja win-win. Sceriusz z amerykanami może dać nam więcej, ale ryzko wojny, też jest większe.
> 
> Typowa PiSowska narracja, nasze wybory są oczywiste i najlepsze możliwe. A g... prawda. To nie są oczywiste wybory.
> 
> I ja nawet się skłaniam mimo wszystko ku opcji amerykańskiej, ale to nie są oczywiste wybory. To są trudne i bardzo ryzykowne wybory.





Michał76 said:


> To że USA chce dzięki nam robić przeciwwagę dla Niemiec nam sprzyja. Dlatego nas wzmacniają. Ale raczej nie chcą żebyśmy wzmocnili się za bardzo i pomyśleli o urwaniu się ze smyczy. Kontrola to słowo klucz w dzisiejszych czasach. Najczęściej dzięki kasie (konkretnie długom) i prawu (np prawu własności intelektualnej).
> Korzystajmy z tych korzystnych dla Polski wiatrów ale z rozwagą. Strzeżmy się Amerykanów nawet gdy przynoszą dary.





Remyanscar said:


> Nie chciałbym dostać stempelka onucy albo antyukrainca czy innego podobnego ale już od dawna myślę, że odcięcie Ukrainy od morza czarnego (i tylko tyle) to byłby dla Polski zarówno gospodarczy jak i geopolityczny Jackpot. Ukraina byłyby wtedy w każdej możliwej kwestii zdana wyłącznie na zdanie Polski.
> 
> Nie propaguje tego! Tylko głośno myślę





deathnoise said:


> Warto trzymać parę srok za ogon, żeby mieć lewary w różnych negocjacjach i przejmować kontrolę nad łańcuchami dostaw tu i tam
> 
> p.s.
> Zaczynamy prowadzić wreszcie politykę międzynarodową, więc zapewne za chwilę niemieckie bezpieczniki zaczną drzeć japy o "polskim imperialiźmie".





LooZ^ said:


> Niektórzy forumowicze - Polska nie będzie tak silna jak Niemcy, bo Polska nie ma nowoczesnego przemysłu, a Niemcy mają!
> _Polska chce budować nowoczesny przemysł_
> Niektórzy forumowicze - Nieeee, trzeba to zostawić Niemcom, oni mają nowoczesny przemysł, a Polska nie ma nowoczesnego przemysłu!
> 
> 
> 
> A na serio to słyszałem, że ulotki na lśniącym kredowym papierze które oglądano z zaciekawieniem przy rozmowach z Koreą zawierały też silniki, ale nie mam szerszej wiedzy w temacie.





Rott319 said:


> Odnoszę dziwne wrażenie, że jak tak dalej sytuacja będzie się dynamicznie rozwijać, to przy zewnętrznym finansowaniu np. USA, GB, UE może dość do sytuacji, że Polska będzie głównym producentem, darczyńcą pośrednikiem i magazynierem sprzętu wojskowego dla Ukrainy a jak jeszcze lepiej pójdzie, to również - w ramach optymalizacji, dywersyfikacji, kooperacji i minimalizacji ryzyka inwestycyjnego - będzie na preferencyjnych zasadach współproducentem najnowocześniejszego sprzętu wojskowego ukraińskiej myśli technicznej np. uzbrojenia rakietowego.
> Nie jest to nierealna perspektywa, bo widać wyraźnie w stosunkach międzynarodowych funkcjonowanie czegoś na na kształt sojuszu *USA-Wielka Brytania-Polska-Ukraina.*
> Know how budowy i rozwoju uzbrojenia rakietowego o zasięgu większym niż Piorun/Spike/Feniks, nawet technologicznie przestarzałego, będą dla polskiego przemysłu zbrojeniowego bezcenne.
> Sprawdzone w warunkach bojowych Wilcha, Neptun, Stunga, R-27R1 to nadal poziom technologiczny, którego polski przemysł zbrojeniowy nie posiada i zapewne długo nie osiągnie, fabryki na Ukrainie sią niszczone a sojusznicy z NATO, UE i Izrael niechętnie chcą się dzielić z Polską technologiami rakietowymi na podobnym poziomie.
> I nie ma się z czego tutaj śmiać, bo np. Indie, Chiny, Iran i Korea Północna swój rodzimy potencjał rakietowy opracował również na bazie sowieckich technologii.
> View attachment 3286235



*Przechodzimy na odloty.pl, wydaje misie w natarciu:*


DuzyMis said:


> @militarysta
> 
> Te K21 mają sens. Pójdą do produkcji poza HSW. W ramach licencji Koreańczycy wezmą na siebie rozruch produkcji w innym zakładzie (linia, sprzęt, szkolenia).
> 
> Ma to głęboki sens. Przy takim poziomie zamówień to trzeba zbudować Nowy Charków.





LooZ^ said:


> Właśnie, może Korea odbuduje Bumar na potrzeby K21/cokolwiek?





DuzyMis said:


> Bo pewnie w Bumarze będziesz miał inwestycje typu green field. Nasi nie mają w tym kompletnie doświadczenia. A odrywanie HSW od tego ma swoje wady.
> 
> Jednocześnie w ten sposób nie narażasz Borsuka na przestoje, bo ewentualne wąskie gardła mogą latać Koreańczycy.
> 
> I nie zdzwilbym się jakby pewne technologie było kompatybilne z Rosomakiem.


*Tu kolega daje info SPRZECZNE ze swoimi źródłami, bo mu się tak bardzo wydaje:*


deathnoise said:


> Turecki BMC pod koniec Marca b.r. pozyskał licencje na produkcję silnika i skrzyni biegów do Altaya od Doosan i S&T Dynamics. Tego samego silnika i tej samej skrzyni która jest w nowej serii K2.
> 
> Czytałem na tym forum parę miesięcy temu że pozyskanie licencji na K2 nie ma sensu, bo i tak będziemy składać z gotowych komponentów, czyli że "dadzą nam takie warunki jak Niemcy przy Leopardach", bo silnika nikt nam nie pozwoli produkować u siebie. "Takiego know-how się nie sprzedaje"





deathnoise said:


> "Turkish armored vehicles manufacturer *BMC*, which is making the Altay, is negotiating *strategic agreements with South Korean manufacturers Doosan and S&T Dynamics* *for joint work on a power pack for the tank*. Under the deals, the *Asian businesses would supply the know-how for an engine and transmission mechanism, which makes up the power pack that would be co-produced in Turkey*. "
> 
> “Co-production option did not go ahead as planned,” a company source said. “The new understanding is about off-the-shelf acquisition of Korean power pack.”
> (moim zdaniem - to ściema i jak najbardziej dokonano transferu technologii. mogę rozwinąć jeżeli kogoś to interesuje, ale to stary motyw ze sprzedażą technologii do Turcji będących "na cenzurowanym". Więcej np. przy okazji informacji dot. Bayraktarów )
> 
> "A procurement official confirmed the off-the-shelf deal but voiced concern about a potential political intervention blocking the deal. “*We fear the U.S. administration may pressure South Korea to avoid any tank engine technology transfer to Turkey*,” the official said. "
> 
> oraz:
> 
> "In March (2022), Turkey finally received its Altay engines from Korean manufacturers. Testing for the power system has commenced since the initial delivery."
> 
> Warto jeszcze dodać (bo news przeszedł raczej bez echa) - Korea poradziła sobie ostatecznie z problemami z przekładnią. Jest ona teraz 100% ich konstrukcją.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Altay power pack talks between Turkey, SKorea changes to off-the-shelf supply
> 
> 
> A procurement official confirmed the off-the-shelf approach but voiced concern about a potential political intervention blocking the deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.defensenews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turkey Integrates South Korean Engine Into Altay Main Battle Tank
> 
> 
> Turkish land vehicle manufacturer BMC has successfully integrated a South Korean engine into its Altay main battle tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thedefensepost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Korea - News - A complete localization project of K2 Black Panther will be carried out
> 
> 
> K2 Black Panther's localization project is just around the corner. The defect problem of SNT Dynamics' EST15K transmission, which was the biggest problem in the K2 tank localization project, has finally been resolved and will participate in the NATO qualification test and mobility endurance...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defencehub.live



*Przechodzimy na zmianynaziemi, spisek przeciwko najpolszemu przemysłowi odkryty:*


Remyanscar said:


> A tak jakby się jeszcze ktoś zastanawiał czemu mon nie przesłał Słowakom specyfikacji borsuka i czy można być aż tak niekompetentnym. Odpowiedz brzmi nie można ale można celowo bojkotować działania marketingowe a może nawet eksport krajowego produkty, by zrobić sobie podkładkę pod własne interesy.
> 
> View attachment 3282096
> 
> 
> No bo co by ten biedny Pewex powiedział wyborcom jakby kupił bwp za granicą a taki borsuk by się uplasował w tabelce zaraz za cv90?
> 
> Albo o zgrozo jeszcze by wygrał i nawet argument o mocach produkcyjnych by się poszedł je...?
> 
> Ja się od teorii spiskowych zawsze trzymam z daleka ale ostatnie informacje i ciągle nowe gówno burze w sprawie borsuka bardzo mocno śmierdzą i układają się w niebezpieczna logiczną całość. Ewidentnie ktoś próbuje wywrócić wagonik.
> 
> A tak na dokładkę to co łączy łączy wieżę as21 z zssw-30





mjacenty said:


> W mnie został opracowany i przetestowany . Ale nie przeszedł badań, bo nikt nie był zainteresowany. Przez tyle lat , a teraz zakup z półki . To właśnie jest zabijanie PPO . Najpierw mgliste oczekiwania na opracowanie produktu . jak już powstanie to cisza i brak zainteresowania. A potem i tak z półki bo nie ma produktu ze wszystkimi kwitami . RPG 40 zrobiono badania , a i tak wywalono to w kosmos . Przypadek ? Nie sądzę . Biznesiki i pieniążki panie .
> 
> Podobnie dziwne wypadki z K-9 I Borsukiem . wszyscy widzą iż potrzeba BWP od lat .a tu opóźnianie programu i tworzenie wymagań z kosmosu , a potem zakup z półki z niekompatybilną armatą i po zapewne paskarskiej cenie .
> 
> Militarysta bardzo dobrze że jedziesz po naszych włodarzach i MON-ach na TT.
> Dać kasę na badania to nie ma . A potem zdziwienie ze nie ma i trzeba z półki . To nawet mały Jasio wie że najpierw trzeba zasadzić , aby zebrać zbiory .


*Spiski cd. - tym razem za wszystkim stoją ci co zawsze:*


mjacenty said:


> I teraz taka ciekawostka : Pewien bardzo ważny system OPL , który ma w części do nas trafić , który w Wielkiej Brytanii działał bez zarzutu , po przyjeździe do Polski odmówił współpracy .
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531237996866985985I co ciekawe zawiodło oprogramowanie dostarczane w pewnej części z pewnego koszernego kraju . Przypadek ? Nie sądzę . Zastąpienie tego klocka potrwa do sierpnia .
> I jak to było ? Po co nam własne C2 ? I po co nam własne zdolności ?


----------



## 625

Ogromne dzięki dla @rince1 za pomoc, dzięki temu ban na tydzień za stempelek onucy:


Remyanscar said:


> Nie chciałbym dostać stempelka onucy albo antyukrainca czy innego podobnego ale już od dawna myślę, że odcięcie Ukrainy od morza czarnego (i tylko tyle) to byłby dla Polski zarówno gospodarczy jak i geopolityczny Jackpot. Ukraina byłyby wtedy w każdej możliwej kwestii zdana wyłącznie na zdanie Polski.
> 
> Nie propaguje tego! Tylko głośno myślę


----------



## SebaD86

*Trochę bez sensu.* Wiem że jest wojna na Ukrainie i należy Ukraińców wspierać, ale nie można każdego kto ma zdanie antyukraińskie banować tylko dlatego, że to niezgodnie z "obowiązującą linią partii". Ukraina to nie jest nagle jakiś super czysty naród bez skazy, przez wojną memów o Ukrainie była chmara, nastroje były różne, a teraz nagle nagonka...
Współczuję moderacji, ale jednak zdrowy umiar trzeba mieć.
Przykładowo - robimy memy o kraju X, na ten kraj napada kraj Y i teraz każdy mem o kraju X czy nawet niepochlebne zdanie będzie banowane? Trochę bez logiki to.
To nie jest problem zresztą li tylko SSC - w całym internecie każdy, kto nie wychwala Ukrainy jest nagle "onucą", "szpiegiem" i uj wie co.
Jest różnica między głupotami, a uzasadnioną krytyką czy podparciem faktami. A mimo to panuje pogląd "jak nie jesteś z nami (Ukraińcami) to jesteś przeciwko i ban, out".

*EDIT:* A tylko od siebie dodam, że mam bana na wątek ukraiński permament za trollowanie z cenami paliw. Nic nie mówię, że paliwo jest po 7,5zł, a dostałem za to bana xD
@625 jesteś wielki


----------



## PiotrG

Kemo said:


> lazanoo to nie jest PHP  Jun 8, 2022 12:14 PM Rott319 N/A  Permanent Brutus46 Naszym wrogiem Rosja, ale najpierw Niemcy  Jun 5, 2022 8:58 AM KerArek Naszym wrogiem Rosja, ale najpierw Niemcy  Jun 5, 2022 9:53 AM PiotrG politykowanie  Jun 18, 2022 10:20 PM Pizzojad niemiecki offtopic  Jun 5, 2022 10:21 PM 19Dako20 niemiecki offtopic  Jun 3, 2022 10:21 PM


Dobrze, rozumiem, więcej nie będę.
Ciebie ojcze duchowny proszę o naukę, pokutę i skrócenie bana na wątek chociaż o tydzień.


----------



## Kemo

SebaD86 said:


> *EDIT:* A tylko od siebie dodam, że mam bana na wątek ukraiński permament za trollowanie z cenami paliw. Nic nie mówię, że paliwo jest po 7,5zł, a dostałem za to bana xD


I dalej nie rozumiesz, skąd ten ban?

Może znajdź dwie różnice w tytułach wątków:

[Ukraina] Rosyjska inwazja 2022

[Polska i Świat] Ceny ropy, gazu, węgla (w tym restrukturyzacja polskiego górnictwa)




PiotrG said:


> Dobrze, rozumiem, więcej nie będę.
> Ciebie ojcze duchowny proszę o naukę, pokutę i skrócenie bana na wątek chociaż o tydzień.


W ramach pokuty musisz trzy razy obejrzeć główne wydanie wiadomości TVP


----------



## SebaD86

Kemo said:


> I dalej nie rozumiesz, skąd ten ban?


Zasadność bana poniekąd rozumiem, nie rozumiem zasadności długości bana, gdy w tym wątku przemykają posty osób które w kółko o coś się narażają i mają np tydzień bana


----------



## Kemo

Plot twist: a wiesz, że tamten wątek już jest w archiwum, a teraz produkujemy posty w nowym?


----------



## SebaD86

Plot-twist 2 - nie wiem, bo od czasu perma i poniekąd "przestoju" w sytuacji na froncie przestałem śledzić wątek. Bardziej chodziło mi tu o zasadność samej decyzji. To samo pisałem w poście wyżej. Ktoś jest przeciw i już ban bo "szpieg". Trochę się robi chaos w decyzjach moderatorów. Rozumiem was, bo jednak moderowanie tak wielkiej społeczności i to w obecnych czasach to wyzwanie, ale jednak jak się patrzy na to, to człowiek się zastanawia trochę o co tu chodzi.


----------



## PiotrG

Kemo said:


> W ramach pokuty musisz trzy razy obejrzeć główne wydanie wiadomości TVP


----------



## Marynata

625 said:


> Ogromne dzięki dla @rince1 za pomoc, dzięki temu ban na tydzień za stempelek onucy:


rince1 przedstawił niewielki wycinek żałosnej twórczości "politycznej " w wątku militarnym, jest tego duuuużo więcej.
Ciśnie się na usta pytanie: dlaczego autorzy tych postów nie dostali bana? W tytule wątku stoi przecież jak byk: "polityka=ban".
IMHO takie pobłażanie może być celowe, liczne próby zgłaszania czy raportowania patologii pozwalają wymachiwać rosnącą statystyką (sztucznie pompowaną ponieważ nie banuje się małych i dużych misiów) i wio, piszemy o "syfie w wątku".


----------



## 625

Marynata said:


> rince1 przedstawił niewielki wycinek żałosnej twórczości "politycznej " w wątku militarnym, jest tego duuuużo więcej.
> 
> IMHO takie pobłażanie może być celowe, liczne próby zgłaszania czy raportowania patologii pozwalają wymachiwać rosnącą statystyką (sztucznie pompowaną ponieważ nie banuje się małych i dużych misiów) i wio, piszemy o "syfie w wątku".


Zarzucasz mi pobłażanie, a potrafisz napisać tylko że jest tego dużo więcej i że były zgłoszenia i raporty. No to pokaż mi te Twoje zgłoszenia. Bo takie puste posty to po prostu marnowanie czasu, który można wykorzystać do kasowania i banowania. Marnujesz nasz czas!


----------



## Marynata

625 said:


> Zarzucasz mi pobłażanie, a potrafisz napisać tylko że jest tego dużo więcej i że były zgłoszenia i raporty. No to pokaż mi te Twoje zgłoszenia. Bo takie puste posty to po prostu marnowanie czasu, który można wykorzystać do kasowania i banowania. Marnujesz nasz czas!


Proszę bardzo, mój post z 28.05.2022


Marynata said:


> Ten człowiek, i paru innych, bawi się w politykierstwo w wątku, który ma w nazwie "ban za politykę". Robi to zupełnie bezkarnie i bezczelnie od min. dwóch tygodni. Zamiast wylewać żale o "syfie w wątku" warto po prostu użyć funkcji ban.
> No chyba, że taki był zamiar tj. usunąć celowo limit 100 postów, zalać wątek postami wszelkiej maści nawiedzonych indywiduów i wjeżdżając na białym kucu zamknąć najbardziej popularny wątek na SSC (obok PHP).
> 
> Tak na marginesie, moim zdaniem ten @deathnoise, to przykrywka wykopanego @Razparuka.
> Do sprawdzenia.


Na reakcję czekałem dwa dni, w tym czasie (i wcześniej) ów @deathnoise majaczył politycznie zupełnie bezkarnie.
Po dwóch dniach ten jeden post spadł, ale już jego autor nie, choć bezwzględnie zasłużył na bana.
Ostatnio staram się nie zgłaszać występów w militarnym, wszak jest pod szczególną kontrolą i chyba włączył mi się tryb autocenzury: im więcej zgłoszeń tym większy "syf" w wątku.
Tak to ma działać?

Na koniec, co z moim wnioskiem o przeniesienie militarnego do Klubu Forum?


----------



## Marcin

Te kapowanie na siebie tez nie sluzy dobrej atmosferze w watku, animozje sie tylko jeszcze bardziej utwardzaja.
Inny pomysl: stworzyc dwa watki militarne – dla kazdego "szczepu" osobny … ? 
Troche rozwine; przez lata poglady poszczegolnych osob w spornych kwestiach sie zanaczaco nie zmienily, kazdy powtarza te swoje poglady co prowadzi do zacietej polemiki o czesto swiatopogladowym zabarwieniu. Efektem potem sa nagonki, prowokacje i proby wkrecenie kogos w bana … jakichs konstruktywnych dyskusji w watku juz wlasciwie nie ma. Chetnie sobie czytam niektorych kolegow z innego obozu, ale bede to mogl i robic nie piszac w innym watku, za to bede mogl sobie pisac swobodniej i w przyjaznej atmosferze …


----------



## 625

Marynata said:


> Proszę bardzo, mój post z 28.05.2022
> 
> Na reakcję czekałem dwa dni, w tym czasie (i wcześniej) ów @deathnoise majaczył politycznie zupełnie bezkarnie.
> Po dwóch dniach ten jeden post spadł, ale już jego autor nie, choć bezwzględnie zasłużył na bana.


Na drugi dzień ps-man skasował całą dyskusję. Nie oczekuj, że będziemy na każde zawołanie, skoro marnujecie nasz czas prowadząc w kółko dyskusje - zamiast zgłaszać konkretne posty.


----------



## ps-man

625 said:


> Na drugi dzień ps-man skasował całą dyskusję. Nie oczekuj, że będziemy na każde zawołanie, skoro marnujecie nasz czas prowadząc w kółko dyskusje - zamiast zgłaszać konkretne posty.


No ja mam w pupie np. aktualne raporty. Jestem w pracy, a po pracy może mi się nie chcieć. 

Do uczciwej roboty się weźcie, a nie urządzajcie gównoburzy w wątku militarnym na forum budowlanym.


----------



## Zyzio

ps-man said:


> No ja mam w pupie np. aktualne raporty. Jestem w pracy, a po pracy może mi się nie chcieć.
> 
> Do uczciwej roboty się weźcie, a nie urządzajcie gównoburzy w wątku militarnym na forum budowlanym.



składam wniosek formalny: zmień sobie stopkę na coś w rodzaju:

*Ponownie moderuję. (czasami, jak mi się zechce)*


:troll:


----------



## Marynata

ps-man said:


> No ja mam w pupie np. aktualne raporty. Jestem w pracy, a po pracy może mi się nie chcieć.
> 
> Do uczciwej roboty się weźcie, a nie urządzajcie gównoburzy w wątku militarnym na forum budowlanym.


Ja tam uczciwie pracuję, a Ty nie wrzucaj wszystkich do jednego wora tylko odsiewaj banami plewy. Będzie mniej syfu na świecie.
Może być po robocie lub jak Ci się zechce.


----------



## rince1

ps-man said:


> Do uczciwej roboty się weźcie, a nie urządzajcie gównoburzy w wątku militarnym na forum budowlanym.


Czy jest możliwe zrobienie limitu 500+ postów na pisanie w vondq militarnym, albo wyodrębnienie tegoż vondq do działu w którym taki limit będzie? I jeśli tak, czemu nikt tego jeszcze nie zrobił?


----------



## Marynata

rince1 said:


> Czy jest możliwe zrobienie limitu 500+ postów na pisanie w vondq militarnym, albo wyodrębnienie tegoż vondq do działu w którym taki limit będzie? I jeśli tak, czemu nikt tego jeszcze nie zrobił?


Ano dlatego, że nie ma tzw. woli politycznej, aby wątek w ciągu tygodnia uporządkować poprzez limit postów i bany za politykę/wycieczki osobiste.
Jest za to jasno wyrażona chęć likwidacji jednego z czołówki najpopularniejszych wątków (liczba wejść) na FPW.


ps-man said:


> Od kilku lat wątek istnieje z powodu "kaprysu" administracji/moderacji, także z powodu braku chęci do moderowania tego syfu. A codzienna lista raportów (czasem raportów jest w danym momencie kilkanaście, a wszystkie dotyczą wątku militarnego) na pewno wątkowi nie pomoże - może w końcu się go zamknie i będzie spokój.


Co ciekawe, moderator nie narzeka na brak sygnałów od zaniepokojonych userów... 
Ten post zalajkował również 625.


----------



## KerArek

Limit postów na militarnym to był świetny pomysł, szkoda, że odeszło się od tej zasady.


----------



## Milamber

Tylko 100 już nie wystarczy.


----------



## demoos

Konto min 5 lat i 1000 postow


----------



## el nino

ps-man said:


> No ja mam w pupie np. aktualne raporty. Jestem w pracy, a po pracy może mi się nie chcieć.
> 
> Do uczciwej roboty się weźcie, a nie urządzajcie gównoburzy w wątku militarnym na forum budowlanym.


Ale Ty nie rozumiesz, że niektórzy z nich też są w pracy? A nawet piszą służbowo?


----------



## kryst

ps-man i inni wielcy,
Mam pytanie jak ustawić forum aby ograniczyć widoczność swoich własnych postów tylko do osób których się nie ignoruje? bo ja postów tych osób nie widzę i chciałbym aby Oni nie widzieli moich postów, bo ich głupie reakcje na najbardziej merytoryczne posty mnie denerwują, co jest formą nacisku która jest regulaminowo zabroniona.. i jest też prowokacją wobec mojej osoby.


----------



## rince1

Może by zmienić nazwę "Wątek Militarny" na "Wątek Spiskowo-Geopolityczny"?



mjacenty said:


> No i poprzez zamieszanie medialne nikt już nie pyta o owe 500 Himarsów .
> A już zupełnie jakby blady strach padł na redaktorów prasy branżowej nikt nie pyta o amunicję bojową do tych wyrzutni . I ew możliwości autonomicznej produkcji takiej amunicji bojowej do tych wyrzutni . Przy 500 szt. to powinno być normą . A tu pełna wasalność .
> To całkowicie podważa sens tego zakupu , bo bez zapasów amunicji to jesteśmy jak teraz Ukraina.
> Wiem ze wielu powie USA nam doślą . Może doślą , albo i nie . Nie za darmo . Cena jaką w sytuacji zagrożenia trzeba będzie zapłacić będzie kosmiczna i do tego dojdzie cena polityczna .
> Sojusz , sojuszem , ale kasa i biznes musi się zgadzać .





jurek5551 said:


> Nie chodzi o to. Jak im będzie pasować to doślą, jak będą chcieli żeby WP "przystopowało" to nie doślą. Jak wasal to wasal.





mjacenty said:


> To się ładnie nazywa nie eskalowaniem konfliktu .
> O zablokowaniu rozwoju PPO to nawet nie wspomnę .





wojtop said:


> Ktoś podał parametry chińskiej amunicji ppanc wraz ze zdjęciem i dokumentacją żeby udowodnić że ma rację w dyskusji na forum internetowym:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese military secrets leaked on a video game forum
> 
> 
> It’s not the first time that War Thunder fans have leaked military secrets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.polygon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeśli jakiś użytkownik tego wątku nagminnie pisze kompletne głupoty to nie próbujcie mu tłumaczyć zbyt szczegółowo jak jest naprawdę, może się to skończyć tak jak u Chińczyków. Mam swoje podejrzenia kto taką technikę stosuje u nas w wątku żeby wyciągać informacje





Delwin1 said:


> Bynajmniej nie jeden...


----------



## 625

Skasowane

@Ralf_Szer za nieregulaminową działaność komercyjną na forum i niepotrzebnie dublowanie wiadomości innych użytkowników podchodzące pod spam. Ban permanentny.


625 said:


> Wczoraj skasowałem jego post, z ostrzeżeniem że to spam. Co zrobił? Wrzucił go do innego wątku, błędnie. To dowód na to, że spamuje, czyli nie patrzy kompletnie co i gdzie, tylko reklamuje swój portal. No i niestety za to może być tylko jedno:
> 
> ban.


----------



## egregious

Mieteq said:


> Więc może to wcale nie chodzi o to, że ludzie się lenią, tylko Musk jest zwykłym chujem?


Oczywiście, że nie każdy musi być fanem Tesli i Elona Muska, ale takie wulgaryzmy zgłaszam.


----------



## catcha

Siwizna







www.skyscrapercity.com





Ten polityczny troll byl zglaszany z tydzien temu za lamanie regulaminu forum, pkt 16 - niedozwolony awatar. Zrobi ktos wreszcie porzadek z tym fanem korwinoidow?


----------



## Siwizna

catcha said:


> Siwizna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ten polityczny troll byl zglaszany z tydzien temu za lamanie regulaminu forum, pkt 16 - niedozwolony awatar. Zrobi ktos wreszcie porzadek z tym fanem korwinoidow?





catcha said:


> Cycu, mozesz sobie i teletubisia dac byle nie lamac tego punktu regulaminu:


określenie typu "cycu" to komplement czy próba obrazy?
Co do politycznych avatarów itp, nagminne są lampertowe pioruny, wklejanie _ **_, avatary z cze lub o zgrozo imię i nazwisko działacza komunistycznego - czy to nie jest polityczne?

Ponoć pluralizm polityczny polega na tym, że ludzie mają różne poglądy a nie tylko modyfikacje lewicy więc pytanie o bezpodstawne wyzywanie od politycznych trolli za prośbę o przeniesienie wrzut php poza wątki dotyczące np wojny na Ukrainie są słuszne?


----------



## catcha

Siwizna said:


> określenie typu "cycu" to komplement czy próba obrazy?
> Co do politycznych avatarów itp, nagminne są lampertowe pioruny, wklejanie _ **_, avatary z cze lub o zgrozo imię i nazwisko działacza komunistycznego - czy to nie jest polityczne?
> 
> Ponoć pluralizm polityczny polega na tym, że ludzie mają różne poglądy a nie tylko modyfikacje lewicy więc pytanie o bezpodstawne wyzywanie od politycznych trolli za prośbę o przeniesienie wrzut php poza wątki dotyczące np wojny na Ukrainie są słuszne?


Zmien awatar i skoncz z whatabautyzmem. W dupie mam twoje urojenia, lamiesz regulamin trollu.

Masz problem z jakas sygnaturka czy podpisem? To je zglos, a tak to po prostu zamilcz I nie rozsiewaj swoich wioskowych mundrosci.


----------



## Redzio

catcha said:


> Siwizna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ten polityczny troll byl zglaszany z tydzien temu za lamanie regulaminu forum, pkt 16 - niedozwolony awatar. Zrobi ktos wreszcie porzadek z tym fanem korwinoidow?


Jestem totalnym przeciwnikiem organizacji i przekonań związanych z Avatarem tego użytkownika natomiast w kontekście tego co wklejali do avatarów inni użytkownicy tego forum nie uważam że powinno być to zabronione jeżeli chociaż próbujemy stosować tutaj obiektywne zasady w obie strony.


----------



## catcha

Redzio said:


> nie uważam że powinno być to zabronione


Ale jest.


----------



## Redzio

catcha said:


> Ale jest.


No niby jest - ale zgodnie z postem polskiego usera sprzed 18 lat i patrząc po ilości politycznych sygnaturek, fotoszopów z politykami jako avatary (mieli też moderatorzy  ) i innych to nie uważam że jest przez kogokolwiek egzekwowany . Sam mając błyskawicę przez rok na avatarze wraz z innymi userami była to czysta polityczna deklaracja przeciwko pewnej partii. I nie ważne jak sobie to wytłumaczymy (że to kwestia światopoglądu a nie per se symbol polityczny) to wszyscy wiemy o co chodziło. 

Poza tym sam łamiesz ten punkt wymieniając polityka w swojej sygnaturze która w domyśle też jest wyrażeniem opinii politycznej XD


----------



## Kemo

"Zabronione są polityczne awatary" interpretuję jako zakaz wstawiania do awatarów symboli partii politycznych oraz gęb polityków.

Nie widzę podstaw do "robienia porzadku z fanem korwinoidów".


----------



## catcha

Kemo said:


> "Zabronione są polityczne awatary" interpretuję jako zakaz wstawiania do awatarów symboli partii politycznych oraz gęb polityków.


No to raczylbys przestac przymykac oko na swoich ziomeczkow. Juz nie raz waliles banami za jechanie po koriwnoidach, a tym gorylom wlos z glowy nie spadl.

Masz dla odswiezenia wiedzy:









No chyba, ze bedziemy sie bawic w palenie glupia w stylu janusza, to napisz tutaj wyraznie, ze trzy strzaly sa calkowicie ok. W sumie trzy strzaly do przeciwwaga dla tych od kordzikow.



> a tym sam łamiesz ten punkt wymieniając polityka w swojej sygnaturze która w domyśle też jest wyrażeniem opinii politycznej XD


Ty sobie jaja robisz? Wrzucanie w podpis stanu faktycznego odnosnie mojej osoby, to wg. Ciebie podpis polityczny? Chyba za bardzo chcesz usprawiedliwiac to, ze regulamin zabrania uzywanie awatarow politycznych a kordzik jest takim symbolem. Trzeba miec strasznie duzo zlej woli zeby tego nie przyznac.

Edit: no I ten rechot trolla, ktoremu sie ten kordzik podczas rechotu wysuwa...


----------



## Kemo

Polecam:










Zanim znów zacznę rozdawać bany za politykę i pieniactwo w wątku o wojnie.


----------



## Redzio

catcha said:


> Ty sobie jaja robisz? Wrzucanie w podpis stanu faktycznego odnosnie mojej osoby, to wg. Ciebie podpis polityczny? Chyba za bardzo chcesz usprawiedliwiac to, ze regulamin zabrania uzywanie awatarow politycznych a kordzik jest takim symbolem. Trzeba miec strasznie duzo zlej woli zeby tego nie przyznac.


Regulamin jasno stosuje tą zasadę zarówno do awatarów jak i do sygnatur. A Ty masz polityka w sygnaturze


----------



## catcha

Kemo said:


> Polecam:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zanim znów zacznę rozdawać bany za politykę i pieniactwo w wątku o wojnie.


Moze zacznij stosowac najpierw zasady ogolnie forum, a potem zaparz sobie melisske.

Wal bany za teksty polityczne, trzymam za slowo, ciekawe kiedy twoj ziomek dostanie briga.


----------



## chauffeur

Nowa178 - multikonto kasia13?


----------



## Misiek144

waldix22 
Post nr #4,975  








[Lubin] Inwestycje


http://www.lubin.pl/kolejne-zmiany-w-rynku-trwaja-rozmowy-z-mieszkancami/ O wyburzeniu czterech bloków stojących między lubińskim rynkiem a kościołem mówi się od lat. Właśnie ruszyły rozmowy z mieszkańcami pierwszego z nich. Wkrótce mieszkania mają zostać wycenione, a ich właściciele usłyszą...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## 625

Misiek144 said:


> waldix22
> Post nr #4,975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Lubin] Inwestycje
> 
> 
> http://www.lubin.pl/kolejne-zmiany-w-rynku-trwaja-rozmowy-z-mieszkancami/ O wyburzeniu czterech bloków stojących między lubińskim rynkiem a kościołem mówi się od lat. Właśnie ruszyły rozmowy z mieszkańcami pierwszego z nich. Wkrótce mieszkania mają zostać wycenione, a ich właściciele usłyszą...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com


3 dni bana.


----------



## SmartHunt

Dzień dobry, proszę o wyjaśnienie dlaczego dostałem bana za posta:









[DK7] Rabka-Zdrój - Chyżne (SK)


Wrzucę parę zdjęć z najbardziej widokowej części odcinak przyszłej (S7) Rabka - Chyżne . Orawczński Groń (800m.n.pm.) w tym miejscu z siedmiu proponowanych wariantów , sześć przewiduje budowę tunelu (najkrótszy proponowany 656m. - najdłuższy 1411m.) jedyny wariant naziemny w tym miejscu...




www.skyscrapercity.com





Post odnosi się do wyboru wariantu drogi S7, więc jak najbardziej jest na temat. W wątku Kraków-Myślenice też jest dyskusja na temat proponowanych wariantów i nikt tam banów nie dostaje. Nie pisalem też, że wariant jest słaby, bo akurat mam tam działkę, tylko merytorycznie podałem argumenty za postawiona przeznie teza i opierałem się na parterach podanych przez projektanta. 

Rozumiem, że moderator i kilku userwo może być fanami wspomnianego wariantu, ale warto odnieść się merytorycznie, a nie wyzywać kogoś od trolli i walić banem, bo ma inne zdanie. Troche przypomina to cenzurę w TVP.


----------



## Kemo

Dostałeś bana za całokształt. Spodziewaj się też banów na inne wątki drogowe.


----------



## SmartHunt

A możesz wytłumaczyć co masz na myśli? 

Już widzę sędziego w PRLu: "Dostajesz dożywocie"
Ale za co?
"Za całokształt!"

W innych wątkach też dostanę bana za to że krytykuje ulubiony wariant S7 kilku userow?


----------



## Motogirl

Powszechnie wiadomo, iż czerwona błyskawica na czarnym tle jest logo nieformalnego ruchu politycznego (opozycyjnego wobec obecnej władzy).

Używanie logo jest formą dyskusji o polityce. Natomiast *Regulamin Forum Polskich Wieżowców z 25 grudnia 2004 stanowi:*

W punkcie 14: "Na forum obowiązuje zakaz dyskusji o polityce, zwłaszcza w wątkach merytorycznych. Wyjątkiem jest wątek "Polityczny Hyde Park" oraz wątki pokrewne w dziale "Ekonomia, Biznes i Polityka" w Klubie Forum."

Oczywiście znalazło się już kilku gorliwych obrońców avatara użytkownika, który ewidentnie szerzy polityczne poglądy i prowokacje wbrew regulaminowi.

A w punkcie 15 Regulaminu czytamy "Zabronione są polityczne awatary, sygnatury i nazwy użytkowników."

Tymczasem

Tutaj jest link do posta zawierającego avatara zabronionego przez Regulamin.

Z tytułu żądania przestrzegania regulaminu zostałam zaatakowana groźbami briga.

Tu sugestia uciszenia mnie.

Ponieważ nie chcę rozszerzać dyskusji w wątku merytorycznym, który nie temu służy, proszę o zobowiązanie użytkownika używającego avatara zawierającego błyskawicę na czerwonym tle do jego zmiany, albo zastosowania briga. Ewentualnie proszę zmienić regulamin i nie wprowadzać w błąd, że obecne zapisy są obiektywne.


----------



## ixs

Motogirl said:


> Ponieważ nie chcę rozszerzać dyskusji w wątku merytorycznym, który nie temu służy, *proszę o zobowiązanie użytkownika używającego avatara zawierającego błyskawicę na czerwonym tle do jego zmiany*, albo zastosowania briga.


sama se usun


----------



## ps-man

Motogirl said:


> Powszechnie wiadomo, iż czerwona błyskawica na czarnym tle jest logo nieformalnego ruchu politycznego (opozycyjnego wobec obecnej władzy).
> 
> Używanie logo jest formą dyskusji o polityce. Natomiast *Regulamin Forum Polskich Wieżowców z 25 grudnia 2004 stanowi:*
> 
> W punkcie 14: "Na forum obowiązuje zakaz dyskusji o polityce, zwłaszcza w wątkach merytorycznych. Wyjątkiem jest wątek "Polityczny Hyde Park" oraz wątki pokrewne w dziale "Ekonomia, Biznes i Polityka" w Klubie Forum."
> 
> Oczywiście znalazło się już kilku gorliwych obrońców avatara użytkownika, który ewidentnie szerzy polityczne poglądy i prowokacje wbrew regulaminowi.
> 
> A w punkcie 15 Regulaminu czytamy "Zabronione są polityczne awatary, sygnatury i nazwy użytkowników."
> 
> Tymczasem
> 
> Tutaj jest link do posta zawierającego avatara zabronionego przez Regulamin.
> 
> Z tytułu żądania przestrzegania regulaminu zostałam zaatakowana groźbami briga.


A co wiadomo o twoim awatarze, trollu - tudzież trollko, trollico? 



> Tu sugestia uciszenia mnie.


3 strony offtopu. Winszuję, w nagrodę otrzymujesz urlop do końca wakacji.


----------



## SmartHunt

Może gość jest fanem AC/DC?


----------



## Kemo

ps-man said:


> 3 strony offtopu. Winszuję, w nagrodę otrzymujesz urlop do końca wakacji.


Podbijam - urlop bezterminowy ze względu na długą historię trollowania wątków drogowych.


----------



## michael_siberia

W sumie lepiej, że już nie będziemy jej czytać.


----------



## dominobb

SmartHunt said:


> Dzień dobry, proszę o wyjaśnienie dlaczego dostałem bana za posta:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [DK7] Rabka-Zdrój - Chyżne (SK)
> 
> 
> Wrzucę parę zdjęć z najbardziej widokowej części odcinak przyszłej (S7) Rabka - Chyżne . Orawczński Groń (800m.n.pm.) w tym miejscu z siedmiu proponowanych wariantów , sześć przewiduje budowę tunelu (najkrótszy proponowany 656m. - najdłuższy 1411m.) jedyny wariant naziemny w tym miejscu...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post odnosi się do wyboru wariantu drogi S7, więc jak najbardziej jest na temat. W wątku Kraków-Myślenice też jest dyskusja na temat proponowanych wariantów i nikt tam banów nie dostaje. Nie pisalem też, że wariant jest słaby, bo akurat mam tam działkę, tylko merytorycznie podałem argumenty za postawiona przeznie teza i opierałem się na parterach podanych przez projektanta.
> 
> Rozumiem, że moderator i kilku userwo może być fanami wspomnianego wariantu, ale warto odnieść się merytorycznie, a nie wyzywać kogoś od trolli i walić banem, bo ma inne zdanie. Troche przypomina to cenzurę w TVP.


Do szeregu kłamstw - także w Twoim ostatnim poście - nie warto się odnosić.
Źródło, które permanentnie używa kłamstw należy zablokować. Podobnie uczyniono np. ze stacją Russia Today w Europie.
Inni użytkownicy odnosili się merytorycznie do Twoich kłamstw już wielokrotnie - jak widać bez rezultatu.


----------



## MajKeR_

mlodyy1985 said:


> Kto by się przejmował ograniczeniem do 50km/h...


Klasyczny victim blaming, nie pierwszy zresztą raz w wykonaniu tego użytkownika. Mamy dowód na winę innego użytkownika drogi w postaci załączonego nagrania, a ten i tak pitoli o winie ofiary wypadku (dodajmy, że poniosła śmierć na miejscu).


----------



## SmartHunt

dominobb said:


> Do szeregu kłamstw - także w Twoim ostatnim poście - nie warto się odnosić.
> Źródło, które permanentnie używa kłamstw należy zablokować. Podobnie uczyniono np. ze stacją Russia Today w Europie.
> Inni użytkownicy odnosili się merytorycznie do Twoich kłamstw już wielokrotnie - jak widać bez rezultatu.


Jakie kłamstwa były w moim poście? Podaj przykłady.

I nie porównuj mnie proszę do putinowskich agentów z RT. To że się nie zgadzasz z moja opinia jednego wariantu S7 nie oznacza że możesz mnie porównywać do tych Rosyjskich zbrodniarzy.


----------



## dominobb

SmartHunt said:


> Jakie kłamstwa były w moim poście? Podaj przykłady.


Proszę - przykład z omawianego posta.



> 1) Bezpieczeństwo - jaki efekt dają ostre zakrety na drogach szybkiego ruchu? Wystarczy popatrzeć na Ske koło Bielska Białej i słynny zakręt idiotow.


"Zakręt idiotów" nie jest na drodze ekspresowej.



> I nie porównuj mnie proszę do putinowskich agentów z RT. To że się nie zgadzasz z moja opinia jednego wariantu S7 nie oznacza że możesz mnie porównywać do tych Rosyjskich zbrodniarzy.


Nie chodzi o niezgadzanie się z czyjąś opinią, ale o permanentne publikowanie kłamstw, mimo prostowania ich przez innych użytkowników forum.
A tak swoją drogą, nigdzie nie wyrażałem swojego zdania na temat żadnego wariantu S7, wskazywałem jedynie, że piszesz nieprawdę stwierdzając, że wariant, który Ci się nie podobał, nie spełniał parametrów drogi ekspresowej.

ложь есть ложь

---

Dyskusji nie kontynuuję.


----------



## 625

SmartHunt said:


> Jakie kłamstwa były w moim poście? Podaj przykłady.
> 
> I nie porównuj mnie proszę do putinowskich agentów z RT. To że się nie zgadzasz z moja opinia jednego wariantu S7 nie oznacza że możesz mnie porównywać do tych Rosyjskich zbrodniarzy.


Do tego jeszcze polityka w wątkach drogowych, nie pogrążaj się:



SmartHunt said:


> No i co z tego? Mogą sobie protestować ale w wyborach parlamentarnych będzie miało to dużo niższe przełożenie na wynik niż promocja w TVP, że PiS buduje nowa Zakopianke. Każdy kto jechał z Zakopanego do Krakowa 5 godzin, zobaczy newsa i pomyśli 'no wreszcie'!


----------



## SmartHunt

dominobb said:


> Proszę - przykład z omawianego posta.
> 
> "Zakręt idiotów" nie jest na drodze ekspresowej.


Nie wiem czy myślimy o tym samym zakręcie. Jedziesz droga szybkiego ruchu nagle jest znak koniec S i ograniczenie prędkości, następnie od razu zakręt i znak że zaczyna się droga szybkiego ruchu. Gdyby ten zakręt nie był na drodze szybkiego ruchu to nie było by tyle wypadkow, a tak to ludzie zwolniaja ze 120 do 80 i jak jest deszcz to laduja na barierkach.




dominobb said:


> A tak swoją drogą, nigdzie nie wyrażałem swojego zdania na temat żadnego wariantu S7, wskazywałem jedynie, że piszesz nieprawdę stwierdzając, że wariant, który Ci się nie podobał, nie spełniał parametrów drogi ekspresowej.


Napisałem przecież, że spełnia ale na drodze wyjątku. 



625 said:


> Do tego jeszcze polityka w wątkach drogowych, nie pogrążaj się:


No tak, ale to stary post. Dostałem już bana i odpokutowałe. Od czasu jak wróciłem nie pisałem nic politycznego w watkach drogowych.


----------



## Kemo

MaverickSuperHornet said:


> Aha, super odpowiedź. Jestem tu dla wątków drogowo - lokalnych, a wątek o sytuacji obecnej śledzę dla informacji i komentowania co się dzieje.


Sugeruję zatem ograniczyć się do wątków drogowo-lokalnych, a nie przychodzić robić chlew w wątkach okołomilitarnych.




> W każdym razie teraz zaprezentowałeś piękną postawę arogancji, buty i zasady komu się nie podoba to won! Pięknie.









> Ponawiam prośbę o uzasadnienie za co o Turcji ban? Konkretnie. I osoba, która mnie tam zaatakowała, zaczęła kląć rozumiem też ma bana? Czy to osobnik specjalnego traktowania?


Uzasadnienie bana: brnięcie w offtop i pyskówka + historia wcześniejszych banów.

Ten drugi nie dostał (jeszcze) bana, ale jest na kursie i ścieżce.


----------



## Marynata

Zaraz, zaraz...
Od kiedy na tym forum wolno mieć więcej niż jedno konto?


----------



## demoos

6 konto i nie ma banana za multi?
No bez jaj.


----------



## Grvl

Widzę, że brak reakcji, więc i ja się zapytam. Dlaczego tolerowany jest multikoncista z 6 profilami? I w ogóle czyje kolejne wcielenie to jest?


----------



## ps-man

Grvl said:


> Widzę, że brak reakcji, więc i ja się zapytam. Dlaczego tolerowany jest multikoncista z 6 profilami? I w ogóle czyje kolejne wcielenie to jest?


@PanzerJager, @MaverickSuperHornet i, kurfa, cholera jeszcze jakie inne konto (w kilku wątkach wypłyną) - ban.


----------



## Kemo

O kurde, czyli siódme konto zdążył wczoraj założyć, mimo że jeszcze mu nie zbanowaliśmy szóstego


----------



## ps-man

Kemo said:


> O kurde, czyli siódme konto zdążył wczoraj założyć, mimo że jeszcze mu nie zbanowaliśmy szóstego


Spoko, te prymitywne posty czynią różnicę. Łatwo wyłapać.

_Faktycznie, tak to już jest, że najszybciej na siebie zwraca uwagę idiota._


----------



## Marynata

^
Warto sprawdzić jeszcze dwa konta tj. @usernameisrequired i @Evaan.


----------



## bloniaq_s8

A tak z ciekawości. Jak usuwacie posty zbanowanego użytkownika to dlaczemu nie usuwacie reszty dyskusji z nim? Przecież to piendrolnik straszny sie robi


----------



## Kemo

Bo jest opcja automatycznego usunięcia wszystkich postów użytkownika*, ale nie ma opcji automatycznego usunięcia reszty dyskusji z nim.

*Tylko do miesiąca po rejestracji


----------



## michael_siberia

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/members/happy-human.1677230/ Czy to jest czyjeś multi?


----------



## ps-man

PiotrG said:


> Chcesz wyrzucać gościa z niemałą wiedzą tylko dlatego, że nie podobają się Ci jego analizy dotyczące sytuacji?


Mnie się też niespecjalnie podobają, a konkretniej zbędne, robione na siłę uzasadnienia niezgodne z logiką, ale na razie je zostawiamy. A co będzie dalej? - to się jeszcze zobaczy. Logika i racjonalne myślenie w takich kwestiach nie zawsze występują, także tego...


----------



## kryst

PiotrG said:


> Chcesz wyrzucać gościa z niemałą wiedzą tylko dlatego, że nie podobają się Ci jego analizy dotyczące sytuacji?


Nie dlatego ze próbuje robić analizy (to nie są w gruncie rzeczy analizy bo On nie ma zdolności analitycznych ogląda świat wyłącznie jednowymiarowo, dopóki korzystał z wiedzy Szmula jakoś szło) Tylko dlatego, że pisze nie pierwszy raz wierutne bzdury wywracając hełm na drugą stronę, co do wiedzy to jak chcesz mogę podrzucić wszystkie rus adresy z których się wykuł i z których pisał artykuły, wiedza jest pamięciowa może i spora, zdolność do analizy złożonej więcej niż z jednego elementu żadna.. parcie na szkło duże, kolejne korzysta z mocno wątpliwych źródeł rus, które logiką nie grzeszą, są wręcz absurdalne i właśnie wyżej masz taki post.. jak napisał jeden z kolegów(post usunięty) że gdyby do-ca wydał naprawdę taki rozkaz powinien być rozstrzelany.. manewr który opisał nasz kolega(nie miał raczej miejsca chyba ze był wymuszony naciskiem UA bo wojska wg tego wycofały się na skrajnie niekorzystny teren) odsłoniłby całe północne skrzydło ugrupowania Chersońskiego, w całości ugrupowanie za Dnieprem jest skazane na zagładę ale rus z głębi swej zajebistości jakby jeszcze tego nie wiedzą i niby manewrują. Ja tam wole prawdę najwyżej sie wycofali na nowe pozycje pod wpływem sił wroga... a nie dlatego ze chcą wejść w zasięg swej artylerii co przy obecny wyposażeniu UA w sprzęt radarowy równa się jej zagładzie..


----------



## darols

W wątku merytorycznym, gdzie mają być tylko informacje z frontu bez komentarzy powinny być tylko informacje merytoryczne i najlepiej fakty a nie dywagacje. Z informacji Militarysty faktem jest, że ruscy się cofają ale podana przyczyna to już tylko własna analiza, bo nigdzie źródeł nie podał. Stąd takie "newsy" powinny się pojawiać w drugim wątku, gdzie można sobie bardziej dowolnie fantazjować o działaniach obu armii.


----------



## PiotrG

Zakładając nawet, że twój punkt widzenia jest słuszny, to wywalanie kogoś za inny pogląd na sytuację to jednak jest srogą przesadą.
Przecież to już robienie kółka wzajemnej adoracji.


----------



## 625

kryst said:


> Nie dlatego ze próbuje robić analizy (to nie są w gruncie rzeczy analizy bo On nie ma zdolności analitycznych ogląda świat wyłącznie jednowymiarowo, dopóki korzystał z wiedzy Szmula jakoś szło)


To nie jest wątek do analiz wojennych tym bardziej. Twój wniosek już został tu omówiony i odrzucony. EOT.


----------



## Kemo

@kryst sam się prosisz o jakiegoś bana za łamanie punktu 2. regulaminu FPW.


----------



## egregious

Otrzymałem takie ostrzeżenie:
Your post in the thread [Ukraina] Rosyjska inwazja 2022 (drastyczne oznaczamy!) [inne tematy = ban na wątek] was deleted. Reason: trolling - ostrzeżenie

A nawet nie wiem o jaki post chodzi ???


----------



## marku

Hurtowe sprzątanie nitki NT spalinowych lokomotyw dla UA. Ja też dostałem. Został tylko post usera który to pierwszy poruszyl


----------



## capo_di_tutti_capi

Za co bana dostał użytkownik @baczek333?


----------



## 625

capo_di_tutti_capi said:


> Za co bana dostał użytkownik @baczek333?


Za kolejną ruską propagandę.


----------



## mad_hat

Czas żeby moderator przywołał do porządku użytkownika FUNBOY!, któremu nie wystarczyło spamowanie w wątku w polskich wynalazkach i stworzył nowy wątek na swoje wypociny:








Ratunku, wątek o szaleństwie


Nauki prof. Pająka oparte na Koncepcie Dipolarnej Grawitacji (teoria wszystkiego) to tak na prawdę ewolucja rozwoju spójnego nurtu naukowo-teologicznej filozofii wywodzącej się wprost od Nicoli Tesli, a następnie Teorii Pola Kwantowego Burkharda Heima (teoria całości). Podstawowym fundamentem na...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## bromsky

625 said:


> Za kolejną ruską propagandę.


Czy inny punkt widzenia na pewne sprawy i wyrażanie na ten temat opinii na forum publicznym to już propaganda? W tej sytuacji popopieam prośbę @baczek333 o sporządzenie listy źródeł, których nie można cytować na forum. I od razu zapytam, czy za cytowanie Rzeczypospolitej można dostać bana?


----------



## potwo-or

Mam prośbę. Czy można zrobić coś z kolegą który kilkukrotnie pisze że dana informacja jest fejk newsem mimo że podaje ja już PAP, Reuters oraz Polska agencja atomistyki bo ma problem z twitterowiczem który podał ta informacje jako pierwszą. 

Cała dyskusja poniżej 



https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/niemcy-i-austria-polityka-ekonomia-i-stosunki-polsko-niemieckie-austriackie.1652702/post-180383816



Rozumiem kwestionowanie podejrzanych kont Twitterowych ale upieranie się że coś jest fejk newsem kiedy informacje podane Reuters i państwowe agencje to nic innego jak trolling


----------



## ps-man

potwo-or said:


> Mam prośbę. Czy można zrobić coś z kolegą który kilkukrotnie pisze że dana informacja jest fejk newsem mimo że podaje ja już PAP, Reuters oraz Polska agencja atomistyki bo ma problem z twitterowiczem który podał ta informacje jako pierwszą.
> 
> Cała dyskusja poniżej
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/niemcy-i-austria-polityka-ekonomia-i-stosunki-polsko-niemieckie-austriackie.1652702/post-180383816
> 
> 
> 
> Rozumiem kwestionowanie podejrzanych kont Twitterowych ale upieranie się że coś jest fejk newsem kiedy informacje podane Reuters i państwowe agencje to nic innego jak trolling


Wątek przeczyszczony, kolega *Tom68relo *urlopowany od wątku - na tydzień.


----------



## 625

bromsky said:


> Czy inny punkt widzenia na pewne sprawy i wyrażanie na ten temat opinii na forum publicznym to już propaganda? W tej sytuacji popopieam prośbę @baczek333 o sporządzenie listy źródeł, których nie można cytować na forum. I od razu zapytam, czy za cytowanie Rzeczypospolitej można dostać bana?


Pisanie w kółko to flejm. A pisanie w kółko, że Ukraina nie przetrwa zimy przez ataki na infrastrukturę energetyczną w sytuacji, gdy już wtedy, po paru godzinach przywrócono prąd i jeździły pociągi, jest propagowaniem ruskiej paniki.


----------



## bromsky

625 said:


> Pisanie w kółko to flejm. A pisanie w kółko, że Ukraina nie przetrwa zimy przez ataki na infrastrukturę energetyczną w sytuacji, gdy już wtedy, po paru godzinach przywrócono prąd i jeździły pociągi, jest propagowaniem ruskiej paniki.


A gdzie są posty @baczek333 o tym nieprzetrwaniu Ukainy przez ataki na infrastrukturę? Skasowane? Bo ja widzę tylko posty o tym, że rosja jest zdolna do produkcji czołgów. Takie informacje nie trafiały na podatny grunt więc jak rozumiem stąd flejm... Ja tam nie widzę w tym siania paniki. Za takie teksty powinno sięco najwyżej blokować użytkownikowi wątek a nie banowac na 2 tygodnie.


----------



## ps-man

bromsky said:


> A gdzie są posty @baczek333 o tym nieprzetrwaniu Ukainy przez ataki na infrastrukturę? Skasowane? Bo ja widzę tylko posty o tym, że rosja jest zdolna do produkcji czołgów. Takie informacje nie trafiały na podatny grunt więc jak rozumiem stąd flejm... Ja tam nie widzę w tym siania paniki. Za takie teksty powinno sięco najwyżej blokować użytkownikowi wątek a nie banowac na 2 tygodnie.


Ban jest na tydzień.



baczek333 said:


> Walnięcie w elektrownię to jak walnięcie w dziesiątki szpitali naraz, przecież przy dłuższych brakach prądu ludzie będą umierać na stołach operacyjnych - szczególnie ranni żołnierze.





baczek333 said:


> Odlatujesz już dość mocno, to nie jest jakieś Hearts of Iron gdzie liczy się tylko wojsko, wojsko, wojsko a cywile nie istnieją. Braki prądu to olbrzymie zagrożenie, może nawet większe niż punktowe ataki na cele cywilne, bo o ile te drugie powodują dużo strachu, to realnie liczba poszkodowanych jest niewielka. Natomiast przy masowych wyłączeniach prądu, gazu itd. poszkodowanych będą dziesiątki milionów, to jest coś z czym nawet Zełeński będzie się musiał liczyć, propagandą ludzi mimo wszystko nie wykarmisz, nie wyleczysz, nie zaspokoisz podstawowych potrzeb. Jest pewna granica, powyżej której większość ludności może stwierdzić, że mają już dość. Idę o zakład, że gdyby chodziło tu o Polskę, to już nie byłbyś tak optymistyczny.
> 
> Nie ma co ukrywać, rosyjscy jastrzębie od początku wojny postulowali masowe ataki na infrastrukturę krytyczną, Putin się wstrzymywał, zapewne licząc, że wojna pójdzie po jego myśli bez tego i nie zrazi do siebie ludności (no i nie będzie trzeba ponosić kosztów odbudowy tej infrastruktury), teraz jak widać bezpiecznik odpadł i naprawdę to nie jest fajna perspektywa.





baczek333 said:


> Ale przecież taki atak może być co kilka dni. To tylko kwestia przyjętej taktyki. Jeśli Putin stwierdzi, że na tym etapie nie ma już sensu liczyć na poparcie ze strony ludności Ukrainy, to może nawet wstrzymać większe akcje frontowe i po prostu walić po infrastrukturze cywilnej i kto co mu zrobi? To pewnie też jest trochę element testowania zachodu, ale nie spodziewałbym się jakiejś spektakularnej odpowiedzi ze strony NATO. Być może Ukraińcy walną w coś po rosyjskiej stronie granicy, może wyłączą światło w Biełgorodzie czy Kursku ale to trochę tak jak "ty zmiażdżysz mu głowę, a on zmiażdży ci piętę".





baczek333 said:


> bejot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jprdl, skończ już z tym prądem
> 
> 
> 
> Bo? Kolejny, co uważa że liczy się tylko przesuwanie frontów na mapie a reszta jakoś sobie da radę?
Click to expand...

Te posty były tylko języczkiem u wagi przy nadaniu bana. Ban jest za ten czołgowy flejm i generalnie traktowanie rozmówców jak debili nieogarniających rzeczywistości, czy choćby podstaw dodawania i równań. Ale to straszenie baczka w niemal każdym poście w tym wątku jest bardziej odbiegające od realiów.



bromsky said:


> Czy inny punkt widzenia na pewne sprawy i wyrażanie na ten temat opinii na forum publicznym to już propaganda? W tej sytuacji popopieam prośbę @baczek333 o sporządzenie listy źródeł, których nie można cytować na forum. I od razu zapytam, czy za cytowanie Rzeczypospolitej można dostać bana?


_Rzeczpospolita _i jakiekolwiek inne źródła, o ile nie są fejkowe, nie mają z tym nic wspólnego. Komentarz usera ma.


----------



## 625

bromsky said:


> A gdzie są posty @baczek333 o tym nieprzetrwaniu Ukainy przez ataki na infrastrukturę? Skasowane? Bo ja widzę tylko posty o tym, że rosja jest zdolna do produkcji czołgów. Takie informacje nie trafiały na podatny grunt więc jak rozumiem stąd flejm... Ja tam nie widzę w tym siania paniki. Za takie teksty powinno sięco najwyżej blokować użytkownikowi wątek a nie banowac na 2 tygodnie.


A tak w ogóle to Ty jesteś multikontem baczka, czy jego adwokatem?


----------



## Maljevic

Hej,
jestem użytkownikiem konta EnterName, to konto założyłem tylko w celu skontaktowania się z moderacją / uzyskania informacji. Około dwa tygodnie temu straciłem uprawnienia do jakiejkolwiek aktywności we wszystkich wątkach. Nie mogę też nigdzie napisać i podjąć jakiejkolwiek interakcji z jakimkolwiek użytkownikiem. Nigdy nie otrzymałem warna, nie dostałem informacji o zbanowaniu. Czy jakiś moderator może sprawdzić to, lub dać mi znać z kim się skontaktować?

No i nie banować za dodatkowe konto, bo naprawdę nie mam chyba innego sposobu, by się czegokolwiek dowiedzieć.

Pozdrawiam.


----------



## 625

Maljevic said:


> Hej,
> jestem użytkownikiem konta EnterName, to konto założyłem tylko w celu skontaktowania się z moderacją / uzyskania informacji. Około dwa tygodnie temu straciłem uprawnienia do jakiejkolwiek aktywności we wszystkich wątkach. Nie mogę też nigdzie napisać i podjąć jakiejkolwiek interakcji z jakimkolwiek użytkownikiem. Nigdy nie otrzymałem warna, nie dostałem informacji o zbanowaniu. Czy jakiś moderator może sprawdzić to, lub dać mi znać z kim się skontaktować?
> 
> No i nie banować za dodatkowe konto, bo naprawdę nie mam chyba innego sposobu, by się czegokolwiek dowiedzieć.
> 
> Pozdrawiam.


Sprawdź maila dla tamtego konta.


----------



## EnterName

625 said:


> Sprawdź maila dla tamtego konta.


Dzięki, funkcjonalność przywrócona.


----------



## KerArek

Czy może ktoś na militarnym posprzątać ten syf polityczny? Ciągle te same osoby robią flame'y polityczne, już nudne się to robi.


----------



## quiquek

Kończą się już nawet akademickie wakacje, ale jak widać są i tacy, którzy nadal szukają jakiś turnusów "last minute", więc chyba warto im pomóc  



LooZ^ said:


> Który fragment tutaj cię przerasta?





LooZ^ said:


> Po prostu zarzuty czynisz w dziwacznym kierunku. Ciężko żeby sprzęt dedykowany okrętom których mamy mieć 6, był produkowany masowo. Mam nadzieję, że pojawią się nowe zastosowania, ale na razie nikt takowego zamówienia nie złożył.
> 
> A tymczasem, jak ktoś się spodziewał niewiele po konferencji opozycji o zbrojeniach to politycy postarali się jeszcze zaniżyć poziom. Wśród ciekawostek m.in.:
> 
> po co nam tyle artylerii; (Zemke)
> musimy bezpieczeństwo oprzeć na UE, a nie na USA; (Hołownia)
> mamy się uczyć rozpoznania, łączności i dowodzenia od Ukrainy (która używa FlyEye, polskiej łączności i Topaza); (Zemke)
> będziemy ciąć kontrakty; (wszyscy)
> jedna posłanka myliła Hutę Stalową Wolę ze... Stalą Mielec (dwukrotnie); (od Gowina)
> Komorowski coś bełkotał o przywróceniu demokracji w wojsku (wtf);
> musimy kupić systemy przeciwlotnicze (czy Wisła i Narew coś im mówią?) (Różański)
> czemu wycofujemy się ze współpracy z Izraelem? (Zemke)
> Komorowski mówił, że trzeba zbudować linie na wzór pruskich - wtf
> 4 typy czołgów, nikt tyle nie ma - Różański (tyle mieliśmy też za jego rządów w WP)





LooZ^ said:


> Jak na razie to krytyka niskiego poziomu "debaty" pada głównie z tak pisowskich kont jak Bartek Kucharski czy Marek Świerczyński, obaj znani pisowcy.


Rozumiem, że to jest ekstremalny przypadek odporności na czytane treści (tytuł wątku oraz to czego się w nim nie akceptuje) i najłatwiej go ignorować, ale moderatorzy chyba nie powinni w to iść, prawda?



br2048 said:


> Bo to jest produkcja i integracja. Kiedy będziesz miał 3 z serii Kormorana II geniuszu?





br2048 said:


> Trzeci Kormoran drugiej serii zamówionej w tym roku geniuszu.


Kolejny recydywista od wycieczek osobistych, w tym wypadku zupełnie nieuzasadnionych.


----------



## ps-man

quiquek said:


> Kończą się już nawet akademickie wakacje, ale jak widać są i tacy, którzy nadal szukają jakiś turnusów "last minute", więc chyba warto im pomóc
> 
> Rozumiem, że to jest ekstremalny przypadek odporności na czytane treści (tytuł wątku oraz to czego się w nim nie akceptuje) i najłatwiej go ignorować, ale moderatorzy chyba nie powinni w to iść, prawda?
> 
> Kolejny recydywista od wycieczek osobistych, w tym wypadku zupełnie nieuzasadnionych.


Po tygodniu bana.



KerArek said:


> Czy może ktoś na militarnym posprzątać ten syf polityczny? Ciągle te same osoby robią flame'y polityczne, już nudne się to robi.


Posprzątane.


----------



## Exelcior

@ps-man Jakieś fekalne porównania i teksty w temacie Łodzi, fuj. Ban jak nic:








[Łódź] Rozmawiamy o Łodzi - Off Topic


@nowy1212 Podobnie Poznań - tu w zasadzie Stare Miasto czy okolice ulicy Św. Marcin są całkiem przyjemne. Nawet Jeżyce, przez lata uważane za "straszną" dzielnicę jest powoli rewitalizowane i przywracane miastu (szkoda w sumie tylko Starego ZOO i Zajezdni Gajowa). Rynek Jeżycki też jest...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Exelcior

@625 Uwaga Troll:
Lenaa - próba usprawiedliwiania łamania PORD w kontekście LK285....


----------



## Redzio

Prośba o bana dla użytkownika* Jedrzej123 *który od wielu dni trolluje w każdym wątku - nie wklejam cytatów bo po kliknięciu w profil dowodem jest właściwie każdy jego post


----------



## Marynata

W odpowiedzi a post użytkownika zavi77, grzecznie i merytorycznie odpowiedziałem, że lepiej nowe brygady pancerne rozlokować na zachodzie Polski i to uzasadniłem.
W odpowiedzi otrzymałem obelgi i kłamstwa. Dajcie w końcu bana na wątek temu gościowi.


zavi77 said:


> Słusznie tawariszcz major, polskie wojsko powinno być minimum 500km od miejsca potencjalnego uderzenia prewencyjnego Rosji.
> Specjalna Operacja Wojskowa pokazuje że bicie się o każdy kilometr terytorium nie jest potrzebne, kto by się przejmował frajerami co im podłączą akumulator do jąder





zavi77 said:


> Może nie trzeba, ale moim zdaniem usprawiedliwione jeśli kolega leci Skabajewą czy innym Sołowiowem - zatroskanymi o koszty ponoszone przez Europę podżeganą przez anglosasów do wojny,
> Po co nam czołgi na wschodzie - szkoda pieniędzy, nie ma poligonów
> Po co wam baterie Patriot - zanim przyjdą i w dodatku nic nie obronią
> Po co BalticPipe - źle się panu rosyjski w kuchence pali?
> ta sama logika
> brzmi podejrzanie zwłaszcza że to nie 2007, 2013 czy nawet styczeń 2022 gdzie mozna to na naiwność zwalić


----------



## KerArek

Fakt, przegięli chłopacy, ale te wstawki o suwerenie Ty też mogłeś sobie podarować


----------



## rzekotka

Marynata said:


> Rosjanie zbierali swoją armię u granic Ukrainy ponad pół roku. Można w tym czasie przemieścić własne wojska ze trzy razy od Odry do Bugu.
> Ale cóż suweren, jak widać, łyka każdą brednię o oddawaniu terytorium i obronie Berlina.


Warto też zamieścić post, który wywołał burzę. Nie jestem za żadną ze stron, ale traktujmy wszystkich równo. @ps-man

Edit. Ten był pierwszy jednak. 


Marynata said:


> Tak z ciekawości, gdzie te brygady pancerne na wschodzie będą ćwiczyły?
> Wesoła, Ciechanów, Żórawica, gdzie tam rozsądnej wielkości poligon można znaleźć?
> Na zachodzie mamy największe poligony w Europie, ośrodki szkoleniowe i gotowe jednostki z tradycjami. Dla ideologicznych bredni będziemy ponosić potężne koszty związane z logistyką.


----------



## Marynata

Komu chcesz dorobić gębę?
Ze zrozumieniem przeczytaj te moje dwa posty, których treść jest oczywista dla każdego kto ma elementarne pojęcie o militariach. Opowieści o konieczności pobytu najsilniejszych jednostek Wojska Polskiego w pobliżu granicy Rosji i Białorusi, w strefie rażenia najprostszymi środkami przez potencjalnego przeciwnika, przy konieczności budowy całej infrastruktury logistycznej dla tych jednostek i późniejszego transportu setki kilometrów na poligony mogące spełnić wymagania brygad czołgów to działania irracjonalne.
Jedynym wytłumaczeniem są populistyczne kocopoły opowiadane przez maciereczoidów dla elektoratu wierzącego w zamachy smoleńskie plus wzbudzanie niechęci do (w tym przypadku) bogu ducha winnych Niemców przez dyrdymały o przeznaczeniu polskich czołgów do obrony Berlina.
Najlepsze warunki dla polskiej "pięści pancernej" są na zachodzie naszego kraju i kropka.
Ciekawe dlaczego jednostki amerykańskie przebywające w Polsce za groma nie chcą dać się rozlokować na wschodzie, choć błaszczaki nie raz próbowały wymusić to na Amerykanach.
A gdzie to umieszczono ośrodek szkoleniowy "Abrams"? W Lublinie czy jednak w Poznaniu?

PS Obecność żołnierzy amerykańskich pod Rzeszowem to obecnie konieczność. Tam ich przerzucono w ciągu godzin.
EOT


----------



## kryst

rzekotka said:


> Warto też zamieścić post, który wywołał burzę. Nie jestem za żadną ze stron, ale traktujmy wszystkich równo. @ps-man
> 
> Edit. Ten był pierwszy jednak.


Post Marynaty jest jak najbardziej prawdziwy i taki by był niezależnie od aktualnej władzy, która tak by postępowała, zresztą mój też taki by był, nie biorę udziału w dyskusji bo* jest Ona na ten temat po raz n-ty..*.. i stanowiska są podobne, niestety trudno użytkownikom wytłumaczyć, że linia graniczna nie służy do obrony, czy składowania zasobów..... wiadomo w wątku obecnie w cenie są sensacyjki i plotki, a wiedza militarna poparta rozsądkiem nie za bardzo.


----------



## ps-man

rzekotka said:


> Warto też zamieścić post, który wywołał burzę. Nie jestem za żadną ze stron, ale traktujmy wszystkich równo. @ps-man


Ale jak równo? Po jednej stronie są wycieczki osobiste, po drugiej ich nie znalazłem.


----------



## sko1964

Widzę, że nie rozumiesz - ale właśnie to nierozumienie pozwala na bezkarny język pogardy i ośmieszania To echo politycznej propagandy, która jest lykana od tak dawna, że mniej krytycznym wydaje się prawdą absolutną. To od bardzo dawna jest dyskusja o militariach w jezyku sloganow politycznych i wiecowej grypsery. Trzeba bardzo chcieć tego nie widzieć. Taka funkcja i takie niezrozumienie (iście jednooka moderacja) powoduje, że się przelewa i niekiedy dochodzi do "wycieczek osobistych". 
Z trudem mogę zrozumieć, że nie tego mechanizmu nie rozumiesz ale że krytyka nie daje powodu do refleksji?


----------



## rzekotka

Nie chodzi o to czy merytorycznie ten post był poprawny czy nie, ale o sposób przekazu, a raczej o zwracanie się do drugiej strony. Z tytułu wątku: [wątek pod nadzorem: polityka, lobbing, teorie spiskowe, wycieczki osobiste = ban]. Rozumiem, że ja też sobie mogę jechać po stronie politycznej, która mi nie odpowiada?


----------



## ps-man

Polecam zgłaszanie postów w księdze lub korzystanie z narzędzia raportowania. Jednocześnie nie polecam nadużywania zgłoszeń dla byle pierdół.
A jeśli ktoś zamiast dokonania, by moderator mógł się przychylić (lub nie) do zarzutu, odpina wrotki i (ponownie) jedzie z prywatą (po co?), za co dostaje gonga w postaci bana, to już jego wina.


----------



## Emkajot

ps-man said:


> Polecam zgłaszanie postów w księdze lub korzystanie z narzędzia raportowania. Jednocześnie nie polecam nadużywania zgłoszeń dla byle pierdół.
> A jeśli ktoś zamiast dokonania, by moderator mógł się przychylić (lub nie) do zarzutu, odpina wrotki i (ponownie) jedzie z prywatą (po co?), za co dostaje gonga w postaci bana, to już jego wina.


To "ponownie" to byla poprzednia nawalanka, wywolana i sprowadzona do parteru przez uzytkownika quiquek, po ktorej dales Looz-owi horendalnie dlugiego bana na dwa miesiace a jego adwersarzowi o polowe mniej. Tym razem ignorujesz teksty Marynaty _explicite_ naruszajce zasady watku opisane w jego tytule, a Loozowi dajesz bana.

Problemem nie jest to ze ktos Tobie nie zglasza naruszen, tylko to ze selektywnie moderujesz w tym watku, zgodnie z wlasnymi sympatiami.


----------



## ps-man

Emkajot said:


> To "ponownie" to byla poprzednia nawalanka, wywolana i sprowadzona do parteru przez uzytkownika quiquek, po ktorej dales Looz-owi horendalnie dlugiego bana na dwa miesiace a jego adwersarzowi o polowe mniej. Tym razem ignorujesz teksty Marynaty _explicite_ naruszajce zasady watku opisane w jego tytule, a Loozowi dajesz bana.
> 
> Problemem nie jest to ze ktos Tobie nie zglasza naruszen, tylko to ze selektywnie moderujesz w tym watku, zgodnie z wlasnymi sympatiami.


Problemem jest to, że sam najwyraźniej filtrujesz wątek i np. moje działania w kontekście polityki i wszystko uważasz za zabarwione politycznie.
Sam zauważyłeś, że LooZ^ "trochę ostatnio nie panuje nad emocjami". Z "trochę" ma już chyba czwarty ban (ja nie pamiętam, Ty - jak widzę - lepiej wiesz kto dostał ile i za co*), więc nie "trochę", ale bardzo. 
Jeśli ktoś stał się chamem, zostanie odpowiednio potraktowany, każdemu według zasług. Skoro 2 miesiące to horrendalnie długi ban (OIDP ostatni był tygodniowy), obecny jest gargantuicznie długi - do końca roku. Ostatni czasowy, jeśli nie zmieni postawy. A o to będzie pewnie trudno w warunkach recydywy, skoro ostatnimi czasy pojawia mi się "na radarze", gdy tylko wraca z poprzedniego bana i od razu pracuje na kolejnego. 
___
* Większości banów i osób przeze mnie zbanowanych nie pamiętam lub słabo pamiętam. Wyjątkiem na dziś jest właśnie @LooZ^, więc zdecydowanie zasłużył na to, co dostał.


----------



## sko1964

oidp to był pojedynczy post, w którym @LooZ^ wymieniał naruszenia i kwitował naiwnym stwierdzeniem, że moderator posprząta i zrobi porządek z "bandytą" - zasłużył tym na ban do niewiadomo kiedy" / końca roku?
To chyba rzeczywiście - bardziej za to, że go pamiętałeś lub nie chciało ci się posprzątać. Wiem, że macie stresujące zajęcie ale przyjmijcie krytykę - mi też bardzo ciężko się czyta te tępe slogany politycznej propagandy w wątku militarnym. Pilnujcie tego - będzie mniej wycieczek osobistych. A jak ktoś pojedynczym krótkim postem zaczyna zasługiwać na ban permanentny to zdecydowanie pora na wakacje... W październiku z Włoch były niedawno tanie loty do Maroka


----------



## ps-man

sko1964 said:


> To chyba rzeczywiście - bardziej za to, że go pamiętałeś lub nie chciało ci się posprzątać. Wiem, że macie stresujące zajęcie ale przyjmijcie krytykę - mi też bardzo ciężko się czyta te tępe slogany politycznej propagandy w wątku militarnym.


Nie widzę w tym nic stresującego.


----------



## SmartHunt

Czemu nie mogę pisać w wątku o Wojnie na Ukrainie (tym z mamami)?


----------



## Kemo

Bo masz jakąś obsesję na punkcie Izraela, a to nie jest wątek do manifestowania swoich obsesji na punkcie Izraela.

No i ignorujesz ostrzeżenia.


----------



## SmartHunt

Kemo said:


> Bo masz jakąś obsesję na punkcie Izraela, a to nie jest wątek do manifestowania swoich obsesji na punkcie Izraela.
> 
> No i ignorujesz ostrzeżenia.


No spoko. Już nie będę pisal o tym kraju. Rozumiem, że innych sojuszników Rosji jak Białoruś czy Węgry można hejtowac, ale Izraela nie. Ciekawe dlaczego. 

Ale jeszcze bardziej mnie zastanawia jakie ostrzeżenia? Musiałem coś pominąć...


----------



## 625

Exelcior said:


> @Tomeyk A @tomno za co bana wyłapał? Proponuję skrócić...


Za ruską propagandę w wątku irańskim. Skoro nawet nie wiesz, to czemu go bronisz? Dziwne...



SmartHunt said:


> No spoko. Już nie będę pisal o tym kraju. Rozumiem, że innych sojuszników Rosji jak Białoruś czy Węgry można hejtowac, ale Izraela nie. Ciekawe dlaczego.
> 
> Ale jeszcze bardziej mnie zastanawia jakie ostrzeżenia? Musiałem coś pominąć...


Nie można pisać posta za postem na jeden temat.


----------



## Exelcior

625 said:


> Za ruską propagandę w wątku irańskim.


To zablokować mu wątki polityczne. Może to jakiś przedstawiciel Konfy. Oni z zasady są prorosyjscy ale historycznie. Dmowski też stety/niestety był prorosyjski...
W wątkach kolejowych czy lokalnych się przydaje...
W moim awatarze jest Wandea i tak, sympatyzuję z FSSPX. Ale FSSPX współpracuje ściśle z FSSJK na Ukrainie.
@tomno popełnił błąd ale błądzić jest rzeczą ludzką...


----------



## Kemo

SmartHunt said:


> No spoko. Już nie będę pisal o tym kraju. Rozumiem, że innych sojuszników Rosji jak Białoruś czy Węgry można hejtowac, ale Izraela nie. Ciekawe dlaczego.


Głównie dlatego, że do hejtowania postawy państw w kwestii Ukrainy został wydzielony osobny wątek.


----------



## SmartHunt

Kemo said:


> Głównie dlatego, że do hejtowania postawy państw w kwestii Ukrainy został wydzielony osobny wątek.


Moge prosić o linka? Może być na Priv


----------



## michael_siberia

Też jestem ciekaw, o który wątek chodzi.


----------



## Kemo

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/ukraina-wojna-reperkusje-na-przysz%C5%82o%C5%9B%C4%87-w%C4%85tek-o-tym-mi%C4%99dzy-innymi-%C5%BCe-wszyscy-%C5%BAli-polacy-dobrzy-albo-odwrotnie-i-to-niekoniecznie-odleg%C5%82%C4%85.2367985/


----------



## notdot

To ile jest już tych wątków o "Ukrainie", bo się można pogubić, który jest od czego?


----------



## ixs

notdot said:


> To ile jest już tych wątków o "Ukrainie", bo się można pogubić, który jest od czego?


I ktory jest synem kogo


----------



## Kemo

Wątek ogólny o wojnie:


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/ukraina-rosyjska-inwazja-2022-drastyczne-materia%C5%82y-oznaczamy-nie-spamowa%C4%87.2372312/



Wątek wojenny bez komentarzy:


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/ukraina-rosyjska-inwazja-2022-sytuacja-na-froncie-bez-zb%C4%99dnych-komentarzy-i-dyskusji.2360627/



Wątek o polityce międzynarodowej w kontekście wojny i o narzekaniu na Niemcy:


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/ukraina-wojna-reperkusje-na-przysz%C5%82o%C5%9B%C4%87-w%C4%85tek-o-tym-mi%C4%99dzy-innymi-%C5%BCe-wszyscy-%C5%BAli-polacy-dobrzy-albo-odwrotnie-i-to-niekoniecznie-odleg%C5%82%C4%85.2367985/



Wątek o sytuacji wewnętrznej w ruśni:


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/rosja-polityka-ekonomia-i-stosunki-polsko-rosyjskie.1662746/



Wątek ogólny o Ukrainie i stosunkach polsko-ukraińskich:


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/ukraina-polityka-ekonomia-i-stosunki-polsko-ukrai%C5%84skie.1741790/



Wątek na memy z czeskim Królewcem:


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/czas-na-polityczne-%C5%9Bmieszkowanie-silence-i-ban-you.1913261/


----------



## notdot

Nie, żebym był zgryźliwy czy coś, ale nie dziwię się, że ludzie się pogubili, który wątek jest od czego


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Kemo said:


> Wątek ogólny o wojnie:
> 
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/ukraina-rosyjska-inwazja-2022-drastyczne-materia%C5%82y-oznaczamy-nie-spamowa%C4%87.2372312/
> 
> 
> 
> Wątek wojenny bez komentarzy:
> 
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/ukraina-rosyjska-inwazja-2022-sytuacja-na-froncie-bez-zb%C4%99dnych-komentarzy-i-dyskusji.2360627/
> 
> 
> 
> Wątek o polityce międzynarodowej w kontekście wojny i o narzekaniu na Niemcy:
> 
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/ukraina-wojna-reperkusje-na-przysz%C5%82o%C5%9B%C4%87-w%C4%85tek-o-tym-mi%C4%99dzy-innymi-%C5%BCe-wszyscy-%C5%BAli-polacy-dobrzy-albo-odwrotnie-i-to-niekoniecznie-odleg%C5%82%C4%85.2367985/
> 
> 
> 
> Wątek o sytuacji wewnętrznej w ruśni:
> 
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/rosja-polityka-ekonomia-i-stosunki-polsko-rosyjskie.1662746/
> 
> 
> 
> Wątek ogólny o Ukrainie i stosunkach polsko-ukraińskich:
> 
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/ukraina-polityka-ekonomia-i-stosunki-polsko-ukrai%C5%84skie.1741790/
> 
> 
> 
> Wątek na memy z czeskim Królewcem:
> 
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/czas-na-polityczne-%C5%9Bmieszkowanie-silence-i-ban-you.1913261/


A nie można tych wątków nazwać tak jak je tu opisałeś?

Np Wątek ogólny 

wątek merytoryczny 

etc. 

Przecież wiele osób się myli czy wchodzi w wątek ogólny czy w wątek frontowy bo oba przypięte i oba ten sam początek mają


----------



## dkzg

625 said:


> Za ruską propagandę w wątku irańskim. Skoro nawet nie wiesz, to czemu go bronisz? Dziwne...


Przecież on prawie zawsze ma coś do powiedzenia jak ktoś dostanie bana. Ja się dziwię, że Wy tego nie widzicie i jeszcze nie został odpowiednio za to nagrodzony.


----------



## Konrad.

Dostałem bana na wieki wieków na wątek frontowy za wrzucenie info od rybara?


----------



## Wilku88

625 said:


> @Konrad.
> Rusek rybar ma dobre info o planach Ukrainy? Masz bana na ten wątek za taką ruską propagandę.


Zdaje się, że Rybar był wielokrotnie cytowany w obu wątkach, mało tego, były wrzucane nawet ćwierki Rybara z jego prognozami co do następnych uderzeń UA i banów nie było, a teraz jest? 
Ludzie na was marudzą, bo bywacie niekonsekwentni.


----------



## wiewior

Przydałaby się też osobna Księga od wątków ukraińskich...


----------



## Exelcior

Sprawdzić czy nie ktoś ze zbanowanych użytkowników (kolejKielceBusko):








FelciaOWŚ







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## ps-man

Exelcior said:


> Sprawdzić czy nie ktoś ze zbanowanych użytkowników (kolejKielceBusko):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FelciaOWŚ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com


Chłop przebrał się za babę?
🙃


----------



## Exelcior

ps-man said:


> Chłop przebrał się za babę?


Genowefa Pigwa albo Pelagia ze skeczów np


----------



## ixs

ps-man said:


> Chłop przebrał się za babę?
> 🙃


czyli, ze to byl on?
Doszedl do wniosku, ze jego obsesje, tak jak w jego wyobrazeniach zapewnia mu nietykalnosc? XDDDDDDDDDDDD

Edit. Nic no, chalwa poleglym - tym ktorzy poswiecili wszystko w walce o Wartosci.


----------



## ps-man

ixs said:


> czyli, ze to byl on?
> Doszedl do wniosku, ze jego obsesje, tak jak w jego wyobrazeniach zapewnia mu nietykalnosc? XDDDDDDDDDDDD


Świeżak (tudzież "świeżynka") przychodzi na forum, ani dzień dobry, ani pocałujcie mnie w d... Od razu kieruje się do jednego ze specjalistycznych wątków, w którym "tamten" pisał, pisze podobnie, wie jak obsługuje się załączniki, wrzuca zdjęcia w taki sposób, jak wrzucał dawniej.
Inne poszlaki też są, ale nie zdradzę jakie.


----------



## Exelcior

ps-man said:


> Świeżak


Taki świeżak, no proszę


----------



## Exelcior

dkzg said:


> Przecież on prawie zawsze ma coś do powiedzenia jak ktoś dostanie bana. Ja się dziwię, że Wy tego nie widzicie i jeszcze nie został odpowiednio za to nagrodzony.


Radzę Panu nie podnosić głosu Panie oberleutnant...


----------



## 625

Konrad. said:


> Dostałem bana na wieki wieków na wątek frontowy za wrzucenie info od rybara?


Twierdzenie, że rosjanin dobrze przewiduje co planują Ukraińcy to albo bzdura (a taka nie powinna się znajdować w poważnym wątku) albo ruska propaganda. Co wybierasz?


----------



## pozy

625 said:


> Twierdzenie, że rosjanin dobrze przewiduje co planują Ukraińcy to albo bzdura (a taka nie powinna się znajdować w poważnym wątku) albo ruska propaganda. Co wybierasz?


 Rzadko piszę w wątkach wojennych i w księdze, ale tutaj pozwolę sobie zaprotestować.

Nikt nie wie, co planują Ukraińcy, o ile nie siedzi w głównym sztabie. Nawet Amerykanie do końca nie wiedzą. Mimo to, w wątku merytorycznym były i są wrzucane przewidywania dalszego rozwoju wprost ze szklanej kuli. Czasem się sprawdzają, a częściej nie, ale nikt nie wie, jakie naprawdę są plany. Rybar ma dobre i całkiem dokładne mapki i opisy sytuacji. Jak na rosyjskie, są nawet w miarę obiektywne.

Nie widzę sensu w banowaniu za wrzucanie info od niego, a jednocześnie wrzucanie zgadywanek innych. Można ew. w ogóle nie wrzucać możliwych planów do wątku merytorycznego, ale wiele z nich jest na tyle ciekawych, że szkoda, żeby zagubiły się w wątku ogólnym.


----------



## dkzg

Exelcior said:


> Radzę Panu nie podnosić głosu Panie oberleutnant...


No no, pochwal się co ta postać mówi dalej cwaniaczku.


----------



## Konrad.

Przez 15 lat na tym forum nie dostalem tylu banow i ostrzeżeń, co przez 625 w ciągu jednego roku...


625 said:


> Twierdzenie, że rosjanin dobrze przewiduje co planują Ukraińcy to albo bzdura (a taka nie powinna się znajdować w poważnym wątku) albo ruska propaganda. Co wybierasz?


 Chodziło mi o to, że facet ma info z ruskiego sztabu, więc być może rosyjskie wojska wykryły jakaś aktywność w tych rejonach stąd takie info od niego.

Ale przecież cie nie przekonam, wszak rok temu dostałem od ciebie bana za bycie antyszczepem. Argentowalem, że jestem zaszczepiony na wszystko, oraz brałem udział w badaniach klinicznych jako ochotnik nad szczepionka covidową - zdania nie zmieniłeś, dalej jestem dla ciebie zaszczepionym antyszczepem.

Miesiąc temu dałeś mi ostrzeżenie za wrzucenie wypowiedzi putina, bo niby nie dotyczyła frontu (choć dotyczyła), oraz bo szukałem atencji (nie wiedziałem że jest taki punkt regulaminu). Tydzień Putin parę osób wrzucało jego wypowiedzi bez twojej interwencji, a posty dalej wiszą z rekordami okejek...

Teraz, mimo że to chyba dopiero mój trzeci usunięty post z tego tematu w ciągu kilku miesięcy wyłapuje bana.

Stąd pytanie: na jak długo? EDIT: już nie aktualne.


----------



## 625

pozy said:


> Nikt nie wie, co planują Ukraińcy, o ile nie siedzi w głównym sztabie. Nawet Amerykanie do końca nie wiedzą. Mimo to, w wątku merytorycznym były i są wrzucane przewidywania dalszego rozwoju wprost ze szklanej kuli. Czasem się sprawdzają, a częściej nie, ale nikt nie wie, jakie naprawdę są plany. Rybar ma dobre i całkiem dokładne mapki i opisy sytuacji. Jak na rosyjskie, są nawet w miarę obiektywne.


I tak należało napisać. Aby ktoś, kto nie ma pojęcia wiedział, że to potencjalnie przewidywania rosyjskiej strony, nie fakty. Co prowadzi nas do tego, że to hipoteza, mogąca wywołać niepotrzebne dyskusje. 

Przepraszam, mogłem spokojniej się odnieść. Zdejmuję ten ban, z prośbą o wyraźne oznaczanie treści, które są z drugiej strony i wrzucanie ich tylko w wyjątkowych sytuacjach. Bo mapy rybara pokazujące wycofywanie są z oczywistych powodów wiarygodne.


----------



## Exelcior

dkzg said:


> cwaniaczku.


Kończą się argumenty, zaczyna ad personam...
Co do zasady bronię ludzi, nawet w sytuacjach beznadziejnych, gdyż mają prawo do obrony.
Nie bronię wtedy, gdy sami się podłożą (patrz multikonciarze)...


----------



## Konrad.

625 said:


> *Przepraszam*, mogłem spokojniej się odnieść. Zdejmuję ten ban, z prośbą o wyraźne oznaczanie treści, które są z drugiej strony i wrzucanie ich tylko w wyjątkowych sytuacjach. Bo mapy rybara pokazujące wycofywanie są z oczywistych powodów wiarygodne.


Przywracasz moja nadzieję w moderatorów. Ok, będę starał się wyraźnie zaznaczać, gdy to co wrzucam to nie będą czyste fakty, jak i wiarygodność źródła. Dzięki.


----------



## marcin954

Stalker: 









tutaj: [Ukraina] Polityka, ekonomia i stosunki polsko-ukraińskie

Typ jest naprawdę męczący. Rozumiem, że można nie mieć życia prywatnego itp., są tacy co tak mają i ok, mają prawo, ale nie musi się typ uzewnętrzniać pisząc te swoje kocopoły wyrwane z kontekstu. 

Da się coś z tym zrobić? 

Normalnie to nie wpisuję tu postów, ale ten jest jakiś namolny...


----------



## Marynata

Ten fragment postu marcina954 jest przytaczany przez @soforo do znudzenia.
IMHO kopiowanie do prywatnego archiwum wypowiedzi innych userów celem pałkowania po dwóch latach, jedzie patologią.


----------



## johny.f

Takie prymitywne, zakompleksione teksty zdecydowanie nie powinny się znajdować ma tym forum:



impulspoz said:


> Feministki, które czują się molestowane oficjalnie otworzą ulice


----------



## soforo

Marynata said:


> Ten fragment postu marcina954 jest przytaczany przez @soforo do znudzenia.
> IMHO kopiowanie do prywatnego archiwum wypowiedzi innych userów celem pałkowania po dwóch latach, jedzie patologią.


Może ze dwa razy go do tej pory zacytowałem i to się zdarza bardzo rzadko, na zasadzie przypomnienia kim ten użytkownik jest - zawsze wtedy, gdy użytkownik ten występował jako dyżurny uspokajacz relatywizujący rozwijający się na Ukrainie neobanderyzm. Ktoś tu bardzo szybko się nudzi niewygodną prawdą, a może po prostu mu ona bardzo przeszkadza?
Cel tego cytowania jest oczywisty - przestrzec innych użytkowników forum, szczególnie nowych, przed osobą reprezentującą ewidentnie ukraiński punkt widzenia na tematy sporne w polsko-ukraińskich relacjach. Osobą, która na pierwszy rzut oka (nick, avatar, stopka, polski język i styl wypowiedzi na polskim forum) w żaden sposób nie uprzedza odbiorców swoich postów, że reprezentuje ukraiński punkt widzenia. Jeśli przeczytać moje posty w wątku polsko-ukraińskim na przestrzeni ostatnich lat, to widać, że miałem rację - banderyzm rozlewa się po całej Ukrainie i już dawno przestał być marginalnym problemem jedynie zachodniej Ukrainy. Z kolei @marcin954 nie ustaje w wysiłkach bagatelizowania tego wyjątkowo szkodliwego dla polsko-ukraińskich relacji zjawiska.

Tymczasem mój post zawierający jedynie cytat jego wypowiedzi, został skasowany jako stalking (sic!) z ostrzeżeniem na dodatek, a zjadliwy post ad-personam @marcin954 pozostał w wątku (coś żebym znalazł sobie dziewczynę, albo chłopaka). Człowiek ewidentnie niecierpiący Polaków i bagatelizujący rozwijanie się kultu ludobójców Polaków na Ukrainie (sam o tym pisał! - vide jego obszerny wywód na ten temat w jego poście, którego cytowania mi właśnie zabroniono) może sobie pisać na polskim forum do woli i obrażać innych użytkowników. Ja za jedynie zacytowanie jego wypowiedzi w stosunku do której nigdy się nie zdystansował, nie przeprosił, a jego kolejne wypowiedzi na forum wskazują, że zdania wcale nie zmienił - jestem szykanowany kasowaniem posta i straszeniem banem przez samego admina.

*Za cytowanie czyjegoś posta można tu dostać bana!* Tego jeszcze nie grali. Tak wyglądał mój post, który został skasowany z ostrzeżeniem. Przypominanie i demaskowanie jakie kto ma poglądy zostało nazwane stalkingiem ...


----------



## 625

soforo said:


> Osobą, która na pierwszy rzut oka (nick, avatar, stopka, polski język i styl wypowiedzi na polskim forum) w żaden sposób nie uprzedza odbiorców swoich postów, że reprezentuje ukraiński punkt widzenia.


Ponieważ ostrzeganie przed Ukraińcami to domena rosjan, ostrzegam że to Forum Polskich Wieżowców, nie rosyjskich. A Ukraińcy to nasi sprzymierzeńcy i między nami jest pokój. W odróżnieniu od wojny rosyjskiej. Potraktuj to poważnie.


----------



## Konrad.

soforo said:


> Cel tego cytowania jest oczywisty - przestrzec innych użytkowników forum, szczególnie nowych, przed osobą reprezentującą ewidentnie ukraiński punkt widzenia na tematy sporne w polsko-ukraińskich relacjach. Osobą, która na pierwszy rzut oka (nick, avatar, stopka, polski język i styl wypowiedzi na polskim forum) w żaden sposób nie uprzedza odbiorców swoich postów, że reprezentuje ukraiński punkt widzenia. Jeśli przeczytać moje posty w wątku polsko-ukraińskim na przestrzeni ostatnich lat, to widać, że miałem rację - banderyzm rozlewa się po całej Ukrainie i już dawno przestał być marginalnym problemem jedynie zachodniej Ukrainy.


Miałem ci odpisać w tamtym wątku, ale że część postów poleciała, to napisze tutaj:

To co robisz to manipulacja.

Pisanie o rosnącym poparciu dla banderowców na Ukrainie, przy jednoczesnym pisaniu o polsko-ukrainskich stosunkach, sugeruje dość jasno: rośnie poparcie dla zbrodni wołyńskiej, rosną nastroje antypolskie. A to jest nie prawda.

Banderą i spółka, oprócz polskiej krwi na rękach, mieli też krew komunistów. To oni uważali ze Ukraina powinna być suwerennym państwem, wolnym od ruskich i bolszewików.

Dlatego teraz rośnie ich poparcie - bo Ukraińcy chcą być suwerenni, chcą iść do UE i NATO, nie chcą być części czerwonej Rosji.

===

Państwa potrzebują "ikon" do których można się odwołać, czy to w postaci osób czy wydarzeń, tak buduje się tożsamość narodową. Coś, co w trakcie wojny jest kluczowe - wszak, gdyby nie szeroko rozumiany "nacjonalizm" to każdy Ukrainiec powinien dać nogę do UE i tam sobie żyć, a olac swoją ziemię.

Dlatego nie czas teraz na rozliczenia, przeprosiny itd. Liczę na to, że uda się nam to zrobić po zakończeniu wojny, wtedy będzie właściwy moment.

===

Kończąc temat symboli: u nas np. takimi osobami są Wałęsa i JP2. Czy poparcie dla nich (wysokie w społeczeństwie) oznacza, że Polacy popierają każda ich decyzję? Nie. Nie widzą ich błędów i grzechów? Nic podobnego (no, pewnie część nie widzi).

Że rzucę tylko przykład moje dziadka, który darzy obu dużym szacunkiem: mimo, że gdyby musiał to obstawił by że ten pierwszy to Bolek, a kościół uważa za skorumpowana instytucje chroniąca swoich i na msze nie chodzi. Skąd więc ten szacunek? Bo - w pełni świadomie - bierze pod uwagę tylko wyrywek z ich życiorysu, aby postacie te mogły być symbolem upadku komuny.

Tak jak symbolem walki o wolność jest tablica z pstulatami stoczniowców, mimo że większość postulatów to było klasyczne "więcej płaćcie, obniżcie ceny!".

Życie. Historia w większości nie jest czarno-biała.


----------



## soforo

@Konrad.
Wybacz, że nie odniosę się w pełni do Twojej wypowiedzi, ale po pierwsze to nie miejsce, a po drugie chyba masz świadomość, że odpisać nie mogę, bo będę wg samego admina forum jakimś ruskiem i po prostu mój post zostanie skasowany, a ja zbanowany - niezależnie od tego co napiszę*. 
*jeżeli można usunąć mi post i grozić banem zupełnie otwarcie, tylko i wyłącznie za to, że wiernie zacytowałem czyjąś wypowiedź z wątku forum, to chyba oczywistym jest, że tak właśnie będzie. Dodajmy, że zacytowałem post nadal wiszący w wątku, nieskasowany, z którego treścią autor nadal się utożsamia. Nie ma co do tego wątpliwości - nigdy nie zamieścił sprostowania, nie przeprosił, nigdy się z tez tam zwartych nie wycofał.

To jest jednak HIT - szykanowanie człowieka faktycznie blokując mu możliwość wypowiedzi na forum dyskusyjnym, za cytat wypowiedzi innego użytkownika. Nie za zamieszczanie tego cytatu bez składu i ładu pa paręnaście razy, jak to kłamliwie insynuował @Marynata (rzekome "patologiczne nękanie"), tylko może po raz drugi max trzeci w ciągu 2 lat (!) zawsze w kontekście demaskowania konta szerzącego punkt widzenia strony ukraińskiej (żeby nie napisać wprost propagandy). To był mój pierwszy, jedyny post od paru miesięcy na SSC - i cyk kasowanko i groźby.


----------



## Kemo

soforo said:


> To był mój pierwszy, jedyny post od paru miesięcy na SSC - i cyk kasowanko i groźby.


Pierwszy, jedyny post na forum budowlanym od paru miesięcy. Post, w którym dopieprzasz się do innego użytkownika w dziale Klub Forum.
Symptomatyczne.
Już dawno powinieneś stąd wylecieć na amen.


----------



## marku

Prośba o sprawdzenie "odmrożonego usera" -pojawił się w wątku politycznym, zero innych postów, nawet nie widać strony konta usera. A konto z 2004 . User: bula
Tutaj dorobek:


https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/polityka-na-g%C3%B3rze-r%C3%B3%C5%BCe-na-dole-akacje.2333212/?u=15221


----------



## Kemo

Co tu sprawdzać? Zwykły dobrozmianowiec, nic specjalnego.


----------



## marku

a to sorry- zwiodła mnie niska jego aktywność


----------



## Exelcior

@Kemo Sprawdź proszę czy @JanekFiranek to nie kolejne wcielenie zbanowanego @kolejKielceBusko alias @FelciaOWŚ. Zadziwiająco pisze tak samo, w tych samych wątkach, wie jak dodawać załączniki. Ponadto Firanek zarejestrował się po banie FelciaOWŚ...
@Kemo
PS - city vs city w wątku o LK106... [LK 106] Rzeszów - Jasło


----------



## Kemo

W kolejowym dziale sprzątają inni, ja jestem od drogowego


----------



## heartjan

Nie mam zadnego zwiazku z kielcami-buskami, felicjami, "walkami” Rzeszow-Jasło itp., wiec obiektywnie nie przestaje mnie zadziwiac ciągłe parcie userow, kilku zaledwie jak latwo zweryfikowac, na zglaszanie, ze cos i cos im nie pasuje, ze cos inni robia nie tak, i ogolnie to dni bez bez podkablowania, to dni stracone. Ehh


----------



## Exelcior

heartjan said:


> bez podkablowania


To nie jest kablowanie. Nie zdradza się przyjaciół. A jak ktoś przychodzi pod kolejnym wcieleniem i robi shitstorm w wątku, w którym go zbanowano jak @Rozpierdalacz, w którym rozpoznałem zbanowanego na 2 kontach @blakop to sorry.


----------



## Leming Lubelski

Exelcior said:


> @Kemo Sprawdź proszę czy @JanekFiranek to nie kolejne wcielenie zbanowanego @kolejKielceBusko alias @FelciaOWŚ. Zadziwiająco pisze tak samo, w tych samych wątkach, *wie jak dodawać załączniki. *


Nie twierdzę, że nie masz racji co do multikonta, ale taki argument chyba nie powinien mieć specjalnego znaczenia. SSC nie jest przecież jedynym forum we wszechświecie, w którym można dodawać załączniki i to nie jest żadna rocket science.


----------



## Exelcior

Leming Lubelski said:


> Nie twierdzę, że nie masz racji co do multikonta, ale taki argument chyba nie powinien mieć specjalnego znaczenia. SSC nie jest przecież jedynym forum we wszechświecie, w którym można dodawać załączniki i to nie jest żadna rocket science.


To prawda ale pierwsze załączniki jakie dodał, to były rozkłady w pdf. Dodał je mając mniej niż 10 postów. Poprzednie wcielenia wypowiadały się w tym samym wątku...


----------



## Zyzio

Ja na innym forum (samochodowym) po zarejestrowaniu się, przetestowaniu umieszczania zdjęć na poście testowym
od razu w pierwszym właściwym poście wszystkio ładnie poskładałem (miniaturka z linkiem do większego),
czy to oznaczało, że byłem wcześniej tam użytkownikiem i zostałem tam zbanowany?

No nie...

Wszystkie fora w jakimś stopniu mają te same właściwości oraz w podobny sposób umożliwiają zamieszczenie fotek/załączników.


----------



## Marcin

Wycieczki osobiste i posadzenia o trolling:



KerArek said:


> Śmieszny to jest ten Twój post, zero merytoryki, tylko pisanie dla samego pisania i świadomy trolling. Wszyscy w temacie doskonale wiedzieli jakie komponenty w K2 będą z Niemiec, zero zaskoczenia, także spauzuj trochę bo opisujesz jakąś alternatywną rzeczywistość


... twierdzenia sa z reszta nieprawdziwe: w watku wielokrotnie walkowano koreanskie alternatywy dla niemieckich komponentow koreanskich czolgow - dotychczas zawarte umowy ramowe i szczegoly nie precyzowaly zadnych z tych kwestii, wiec trudno o to aby nawet kazdy kto jest "w temacie" to wiedzial - a jezeli sie myle, to mozna wytlumaczyc zamaist wyjezdzac "z pyskiem". Nie chodzi z reszta o to, ale o to dlaczego ktos sie czuje powolany do ustawiania innych uzytkownikow forum jakie kwestie wolno im poruszac ... na dodatek reagujac na ponoc malo merytoryczne posty jeszcze mniej merytorycznymi okraszonymi wycieczkami osobistymi.


----------



## KerArek

Jak nie precyzowały jak precyzowały. Wejdź na TT Płatka, tam jest wszystko podane na tacy, gdzie mają iść niemieckie silniki i przekładnie. Jakie wycieczki osobiste? Sam przed moim postem stwierdziłeś, że czyjś post jest śmieszny, bo Ty masz inne przemyślenia, a mój jak rozumiem łamie regulamin? Specjalnie podgrzewasz atmosferę na wątku, nie wiem po co, w szczególności jeśli coś jest związane w jakikolwiek sposób z Niemcami.


> Smieszne przede wszystkim w kontekscie licznych zapowiedzi jakiego wala sie zrobi Niemcom zamawiajac czolgi w Korei ... nie aby utrata szansy na ten kontrakt nie byla i tak bolesna dla KMW i RM, ale cala ta gadanina o uwolnienia sie od niemieckich ograniczen i niepewnego partnera widocznie byla kolejna odslona rownoleglej rzeczywistosci z Twittera ... lub, okazalo sie ze koreanski powerpack cos nie teges.


----------



## 625

Oczywiście @Han Solo znowu będzie narzekał jak dostanie briga, więc tym razem tylko ostrzeżenie za polityczny trolling:



Han Solo said:


> Na marginesie poważnych spraw: ja tam się dziwię, że skrajną lewica nie protestuje przeciwko dyskryminacji na Ukrainie (kto do wojska, kto może wyjechać za granicę itp.). Jawna, masowa, dyskryminacja. Skoro nie ma różnic że względu na płeć, no to nie ma.
> 
> A tu cisza.... Zabawne to trochę 🙂


----------



## Marcin

KerArek said:


> Jak nie precyzowały jak precyzowały. Wejdź na TT Płatka, tam jest wszystko podane na tacy, gdzie mają iść niemieckie silniki i przekładnie. Jakie wycieczki osobiste? Sam przed moim postem stwierdziłeś, że czyjś post jest śmieszny, bo Ty masz inne przemyślenia, a mój jak rozumiem łamie regulamin? Specjalnie podgrzewasz atmosferę na wątku, nie wiem po co, w szczególności jeśli coś jest związane w jakikolwiek sposób z Niemcami.


Jestem zobowiazany sledzic TT plk. Platka, bo inaczej bedziesz na mnie wyjezdzal z pyskiem? Mozesz przytoczyc w takim wypadku wypowiedz - i nie odnosilem sie do zadnego postu, ze jest smieszny - naucz sie uwazniej czytac.Smieszne wedlug mnie byly wiesci o niemieckich komponentach wobec naratywu, jak to Polska zrywa wspolprace z Niemcami z roznorakich powodow.

Tymsamym zglaszam kolejna wycieczke osobista:



> Specjalnie podgrzewasz atmosferę na wątku, nie wiem po co, w szczególności jeśli coś jest związane w jakikolwiek sposób z Niemcami.


... to sa insynuacje i wywody pod moim adresem nie majace zwiazku ani z tematami watku ani z tym co napisalem. Atmosfere w watku - nie tylko tym - podgrzewaja przede wszystkim osoby, dla ktorych cokolwiek zwiazane z Niemcami jest pretekstem do pietnowania i obrazania innych. Na szczescie paru z nich juz nie moze pisac na forum i watek sporo na tym zyskal.


----------



## KerArek

Ułatwię Ci sprawę - trafiasz do moich ignorowanych, a to wielkie "osiągnięcie". Eot.


----------



## newsted

Analityków biblijnych to jeszcze w wątku o wojnie nie mieliśmy...


Haveblue said:


> Chyba 10 lat temu czytałem fantastyczną analizę/prognozę, w ktorej analitk doszedł, bazująć na dostępnych wtedy danych, ale bazująć takża na Bibli i innych histoycznych pismach, koleś poskładał nastęującą tezę dotyczącą III Wojny Światowej:
> 
> 
> Rosja, będąc zaangażowana w wojnę w Syrii i potem na Urainie (sic! - wtedy nie było nawet mowy o zajęciu Krymu), osłabiła się do tego stopnia, że Chiny wykonrzystały to i zaatakowały ten kraj.
> Chińczycy atakowali punktowo a nie frontowo, zajmując większe miasta
> Chińczycy nie zatrzymali się na granicy Rosji i UE, tylko parli dalej
> Międzyczasie zatakowali miasta w UE rakietami, gdzie Polska obrona Plot jako jedyna zadziałała skurecznie
> Niemcy w wyniku ataku doznały największych zniszczeń
> Chińczycy w natarciu doszli miejscami do Antalntyku
> Kontrofensywa NATO nadeszła od Strony Turcji odcinając chińskie wojska po Europejskiej części Uralu.
> 
> Wierzyć? Nie wierzyć? To jest to, co ten koleś napisał około 10 lat temu.
> 
> Do decyzji modów, czy to tutaj zostawić. Moim zdaniem jest to ciekawostka, warta przynajmniej zapamiętania.


----------



## Haveblue

W wątku o Ukrainie było już wiele wizji (najprzeróżniejszych). Część z nich usuwano, część z nich pozostawiano. Opisałem, że jest to tylko wizja jednego z analityków. 

Wierzyć czy nie, może warto ją znać. Już nie raz rzeczywistość przebiła scnience-fiction.


----------



## kondi10

ach Haveblue, główny foliarz Lublina, antyszczep i zwolennik teorii spiskowych. nieszkodliwy, chociaż wydaje mu się, że jest wszechwiedzący


----------



## Kemo

_Kto ma wizje, niech idzie do lekarza_


----------



## 625

To się idealnie nadaje do zaniedbanego wątku:
[Ukraina] Wojna - reperkusje na przyszłość (wątek o tym między innymi, że wszyscy źli, Polacy dobrzy albo odwrotnie) i to niekoniecznie odległą | Page 24 | SkyscraperCity Forum


----------



## Exelcior

PrzeZ said:


> *Nie obrażając Ciebie ale to chyba Ty jesteś ułomny umysłowo.*


Rozumiem, że mogę czasem palnąć głupotę ale to już jest przesada. Ja wiem, że gość ma konto VIP ale takie teksty?








Koleje Wielkopolskie


No dobra ale IC nie zatrzymują się (jeszcze) w takim Strzałkowie czy Splawiu. Problem polega na czym innym. Brak ( i to problem w skali całego kraju) właściwej organizacji przewozów w r.j. Mamy pociągi PKP IC ( EIC,IC) które powinny jechać jako pierwsze. Następnie jakieś RE no i osobówki. No...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## 625

@KerArek tydzień bana za podawanie nazwisk forumowiczów.


----------



## lenin

"Not open for further replies."

*Best Modern European Skylines Photos*


Mam pytanie, kto i dlaczego założył mi tę blokadę??( to pytanie grzecznościowe do polskiej moderacji )









Best Modern European Skylines Photos


Genoa https://www.dreamstime.com/genoa-liguria-italy-city-center-waterworks-piazza-de-ferrari-square-panoramic-view-capital-p-image109265226 https://theculturetrip.com/europe/italy/articles/the-10-best-restaurants-in-genoa/




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Grvl

Nikt ci nie założył blokady, tylko wątek jest zamknięty.


----------



## MichalJ

Użytkownik "Arystoteles Grzyb" to chyba już na forum kiedyś był...


----------



## Exelcior

MichalJ said:


> Użytkownik "Arystoteles Grzyb" to chyba już na forum kiedyś był...


Kolejna pacynka


----------



## MichalJ

I już po wszystkiem.


----------



## SmartHunt

Czemu dostałem bana na wątek o Wojnie?


----------



## chauffeur

SmartHunt said:


> Czemu dostałem bana na wątek o Wojnie?





https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/ukraina-rosyjska-inwazja-2022-drastyczne-materia%C5%82y-oznaczamy-zachowa%C4%87-umiar-w-tematach-pobocznych.2377448/page-145#post-181065640


Nad tym postem wyświetla się informacja o przyczynie.


----------



## SmartHunt

chauffeur said:


> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/ukraina-rosyjska-inwazja-2022-drastyczne-materia%C5%82y-oznaczamy-zachowa%C4%87-umiar-w-tematach-pobocznych.2377448/page-145#post-181065640
> 
> 
> Nad tym postem wyświetla się informacja o przyczynie.


Jak dla mnie deal Rosji z Iranem i przekazanie broni nuklearne jak najbardziej jest powiązany z tematem. A CNN to raczej też wiarygodne źródło.


----------



## newsted

mkuldane said:


> Myślisz, że tu może działać podobny schemat jak u pedofili? Czyli, że ludzie o takich skłonnościach, wolą wybierać zawód, który gwarantuje kontakt z dziećmi (księża, trenerzy, nauczyciele, itp).


Kolega chyba się trochę zapędził porównując pedofile czyli:


> stan, w którym głównym lub wyłącznym sposobem osiągania satysfakcji seksualnej jest kontakt z dziećmi w okresie przedpokwitaniowym lub wczesnej fazie pokwitania


do weterynarii czyli:


> nauka traktująca o chorobach zwierząt, ich leczeniu oraz profilaktyce,


----------



## Konrad.

SmartHunt said:


> Jak dla mnie deal Rosji z Iranem i przekazanie broni nuklearne jak najbardziej jest powiązany z tematem. A CNN to raczej też wiarygodne źródło.



We wskazanym artykule nie ma nic o przekazaniu broni nuklearnej Iranowi przez Rosję. Jest prośba Iranu (bez odpowiedzi ze strony Rosji) o pomoc w dostarczaniu paliwa do reaktorów, a to jednak mega różnica.
nagminnie twierdzisz, że Izrael wspiera w tej wojnie Rosję, co prawda nie jest. To, że ich zaangażowanie po właściwej stronie może (I powinno) być większe, to fakt, ale ty zdecydowanie i świadomie przesadzasz i prowokujesz.

Moja prywatna opinia bo moderatorem nie jestem. EOT


----------



## 625

newsted said:


> Kolega chyba się trochę zapędził porównując pedofile czyli:
> 
> do weterynarii czyli:


2 tygodnie, choć powinien być ban na stałe. Obrzydliwe.


----------



## Grvl

Wydaje mi się, że mogła tu zajść jakaś tragiczna pomyłka i @mkuldane po prostu chodziło o wybieranie zawodu związanego ze swoimi zainteresowaniami, tylko nieświadomie wybrał do tego bardzo niefortunny przykład..

Może warto to wytłumaczyć z nim, bo to chyba nie jest użytkownik znany z jakichś dziwnych odpałów?


----------



## MichalJ

Nie mógł wybrać gorzej.


----------



## MajKeR_

Grvl said:


> Może warto to wytłumaczyć z nim, bo to chyba nie jest użytkownik znany z jakichś dziwnych odpałów?


A po co? Lepiej zbanować.


----------



## Adolf Warski

Czy ktoś może użytkownikowi o nazwie Mruczek podpowiedzieć, że to nie jest właściwy sposób zwracania się do innych użytkowników?



Mruczek said:


> Uwielbiam *rzyg *ze strony *moskiewskiej komunistycznej propagandy* o poranku
> 
> Jaka ta *komuna *jest przewidywalna. Ledwo pojawiły się plotki o wyzwoleniu Chersonia i od razu muszą odreagować. I agitprop nas atakuje


----------



## Exelcior

Adolf Warski said:


> Czy ktoś może użytkownikowi o nazwie Mruczek podpowiedzieć, że to nie jest właściwy sposób zwracania się do innych użytkowników?


Trochę brutalne ale prawdziwe. PS RIP Magik...


----------



## rince1

Ja się zastanawiam czy do Uniwersum Mruczka dołączą jeszcze jakieś osoby wkrótce, poza Anną Marią Żukowską i Adolfem Warskim. Tak czy tak przydałoby się jakieś szturchnięcie żeby treści z tegoż uniwersum Mruczek trzymał we własnej głowie, bo przykro się na to patrzy.


----------



## k%

Team Mruczek i tyle

nic zlego nie napisal czego ludzie nie pisza w co drugim temacie na tym forum


----------



## evertonfans2012

Proszę o ukaranie użytkowników: @Tomek1976 oraz @biofizyq za notoryczne i świadome zaśmiecanie wątku *[Warszawa] Gdzie kupić mieszkanie - porady, opinie* dyskusjami, które nie są związane z tematem wątku.

Ich posty kasowane były kilkanaście razy - ostatni raz kilka godzin temu. Nie uczą się na błędach i nadal zaśmiecają wątek swoimi wojenkami. Ponowne dzisiaj jeden z drugim zaczynają wymianę "uprzejmości".


----------



## SoboleuS

Obaj dostali permanentnego bana na tamten wątek.


----------



## biofizyq

evertonfans2012 said:


> Proszę o ukaranie użytkowników: @Tomek1976 oraz @biofizyq za notoryczne i świadome zaśmiecanie wątku *[Warszawa] Gdzie kupić mieszkanie - porady, opinie* dyskusjami, które nie są związane z tematem wątku.
> 
> Ich posty kasowane były kilkanaście razy - ostatni raz kilka godzin temu. Nie uczą się na błędach i nadal zaśmiecają wątek swoimi wojenkami. Ponowne dzisiaj jeden z drugim zaczynają wymianę "uprzejmości".


Mam prawo do obrony? A więc proszę o nie stosowanie symetryzmu i zwrócenie uwagi na kolejność postów. Ja wyłącznie reaguję na notoryczne łamanie zasad wątku przez tego użytkownika. Proszę mi pokazać choć jeden przypadek, kiedy to ja zacząłem offtopować, pisać nie na temat i dzielić się z userami swoimi wątpliwej jakości przemyśleniami. Wygląda to za każdym razem tak, że Tomek1976 pisze bzdury, trolluje i uprawia propagandę. Nikt albo prawie nikt na to nie reaguje. W końcu ja nie wytrzymuję i odnoszę się do tego co napisał (zazwyczaj staram się merytorycznie) 
a potem admin kasuje wszystko. Włącznie z moimi postami, nawet jeżeli zawarte były w nich akurat dane związane z treścią wątku. Co też jest nie do końca w porządku.

Ten user odwraca kota ogonem, kreuje się na ofiarę prześladowań (mimo że to sam nieustannie zaczepia innych użytkowników). Nawet w stopce sobie napisał odezwę do innego użytkownika. Szydzi, trolluje, wygłupia się, dzieli czysto subiektywnymi przemyśleniami, które uważa za świętą prawdę obiektywną. Jak zażądać poparcia ich danymi to znowu odwraca kota ogonem i robi z siebie ofiarę...

Więc naprawdę prosze bez symetryzmu, bo symetryzmu tu nie ma.


----------



## biofizyq

SoboleuS said:


> Obaj dostali permanentnego bana na tamten wątek.


Świetnie. Czyli wygląda to tak: user wpada i rozwala wątek (od stycznia!) przy daleko posuniętej tolerancji ze strony administracji. Inny user nie wytrzymuje i reaguje (robiąc de facto robotę za admina bo Tomek 1976 dawno powinien stamtąd wylecieć i nie jest to tylko moja opinia). W efekcie dostajemy bana OBYDWAJ.  Okej.


----------



## SoboleuS

Wielokrotnie wrzucałeś materiały nie związane z tematem wątku, nawet w okresie kiedy Tomek miał bana na tamten wątek, więc sam nie odwracaj kota ogonem.


----------



## biofizyq

SoboleuS said:


> Wielokrotnie wrzucałeś materiały nie związane z tematem wątku, nawet w okresie kiedy Tomek miał bana na tamten wątek, więc sam nie odwracaj kota ogonem.


Proszę pokazać przykład na to jak wrzucałem coś niezwiązanego z tytułem wątku i nie reagując jednocześnie na czyjś troling i offtop. Poza tym nie tylko Tomek tam trollował. Jest tez kilku innych użytkowników, ot choćby ten: @Enomine Piston Heads

Też trolluje, lata po wszystkich wątkach inwestycyjnych i w prawie każdym pisze dlaczego nie kupiłby tam mieszkania. Kiedy ja reaguję na to co on pisze to też jest offtop, a jemu wolno?


----------



## SoboleuS

Mogłeś użyć funkcji raportowania posta, ale wolałeś wchodzić w pyskówki, generując całe strony offtopu. Takie zachowanie nie będzie tolerowane.


----------



## 625

Ponieważ @cheslaw zaliczył incydent na priv po zablokowaniu w wątku, gdzie oskarża mieszkańców że są głupi, bo nie wyręczyli urzędników którzy nie dopełnili obowiązku zapewnienia bezpieczeństwa na drodze, no to tydzień bana na całe Forum.


----------



## lukas29

Nie jest to wa tek merytoryczny 
i oznaczyłem +18


----------



## Wilku88

Rety, faktycznie, przepraszam! Ale miej na uwadze, że to dubel. A oryginał też się nie spotkał z ciepłym przyjęciem.


----------



## lukas29

i tak usunięte

ale fakt, wrzucony link zmienia się w twitta automatycznie
czy było dublem to nie wiem, nie przewinęło się kilka stron wcześniej


----------



## Hipolit

lukas29 said:


> i tak usunięte
> 
> ale fakt, wrzucony link zmienia się w twitta automatycznie
> czy było dublem to nie wiem, nie przewinęło się kilka stron wcześniej


Bo zostało skasowane przez P.T. Moderatorię. 
A wrzucałem dokładnie tego samego tweeta.


----------



## motrs

Prośba o przywołanie tego użytkownika do porządku za personalne ataki i próbę wprowadzania własnych zasad w wątku zamiast merytoryczną dyskusję








Samochody elektryczne i autonomiczne


nie dam rady pojechać takim samochodem z Gdyni do Wrocławia. Znaczy trafiają się pojedyncze modele, które to potrafią, tyle, że to wyjątki w całej ofercie prawie bezużytecznych zabawek. Popatrzmy na przykład na to nowe Volwo za ćwierć miliona, które co 200 km na autostradzie wymaga półgodzinnego...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## 625

motrs said:


> Prośba o przywołanie tego użytkownika do porządku za personalne ataki i próbę wprowadzania własnych zasad w wątku zamiast merytoryczną dyskusję
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samochody elektryczne i autonomiczne
> 
> 
> nie dam rady pojechać takim samochodem z Gdyni do Wrocławia. Znaczy trafiają się pojedyncze modele, które to potrafią, tyle, że to wyjątki w całej ofercie prawie bezużytecznych zabawek. Popatrzmy na przykład na to nowe Volwo za ćwierć miliona, które co 200 km na autostradzie wymaga półgodzinnego...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com


Przywołuję Cię do porządku za trollowanie.


----------



## motrs

625 said:


> Przywołuję Cię do porządku za trollowanie.


Użytkownik ten chciał przykłady 3 aut pod groźbą bana w moją stronę,dostał je.To jest trollowanie?


----------



## 625

motrs said:


> Użytkownik ten chciał przykłady 3 aut pod groźbą bana w moją stronę,dostał je.To jest trollowanie?


Ty zacząłeś.


----------



## 625

@Mruczek 3 dni za rozlewanie offtopów. Chciałem dać ban na wątek, ale skoro przenosi wątek z wątku do wątku, mimo kasowania, to pozostaje tylko ban na wszystkie wątki.


----------



## heartjan

Rzadko tu pisze, jak deklarowalem🙂
Ale teraz znowu sie wyłamie, unfortunately. Mruczek IMHO raczej merytorycznie i z sensem pisze (ale tez i nie wiem, co on tam niby rozlewał).


----------



## Kemo

No to skoro nie wiesz to po co się udzielasz?


----------



## bartek76

Skasowaliście fantastyczny post Mruczka pt "Słoń bałkański a sprawa ukraińska"? Post przemyślany, sensowny, nieźle tłumaczący jedną z głównych przyczyn rosyjskiej agresji, którego napisanie na pewno zajęło niemało czasu i wysiłku, na deser zalajkowany przez dziesiątki forumowiczów w tym kilku moderatorów?


----------



## ps-man

zavi77 said:


> A co było "przygłupie"?
> Skoro porównywanie Putina do władz w Polsce jest ok to chciałbym się skalibrować żeby pisać po słusznej linii.


Sam dokonałeś dowolnego, oderwanego od cytowanego* postu, porównania i spowodowałeś niepotrzebną guanoburzę. Przypominam, że imć Kaczyński, którego podstawiłeś do porównania, formalnie jest tylko przedstawicielem szeroko pojętej władzy (w skład której wchodzą różne siły polityczne), jako jeden z setek czy tysięcy na szczeblu centralnym. 🙃

*Edit: A nie, nie cytowanego. Nawet miałem zagwozdkę, czy aby na pewno dotyczyło postu @HAL9010.



sko1964 said:


> @625
> To proponuję pokazać w księdze tych kilka usuniętych komentarzy w tym @Marcin (ten - z pamięci - "...łolaboga.. Kaczyńskiego atakujo...") i będzie jasne gdzie był "przepodły", gdzie "przygłupi" a gdzie merytoryczny i odnoszący się do reguł ("zachować umiar w tematach pobocznych")
> 
> Grajmy uczciwie
> 
> PS.
> @marcin- jesteś chyba drugim przypadkiem "nominacji" do bana z mojej strony; z wahaniem i po zastanowieniu trzecią nomiację za prowokujący "g..burzę" wpis dałem @HAL9010
> Ja się zastanowię, czy to rzeczywiście dużo i prześladuję a Ty może zastanów się nad swoimi wpisami.


Weź coś na uspokojenie, skoro wszystko Cię prowokuje.


----------



## Marcin

sko1964 said:


> @625
> 
> PS.
> @marcin- jesteś chyba drugim przypadkiem "nominacji" do bana z mojej strony; z wahaniem i po zastanowieniu trzecią nomiację za prowokujący "g..burzę" wpis dałem @HAL9010
> Ja się zastanowię, czy to rzeczywiście dużo i prześladuję a Ty może zastanów się nad swoimi wpisami.


Nie mam ochoty robic rozprawy sadowej: widze tych samych uzytkownikow robiacych zawsze ten sam zamet o te same pierdoly ... no moj komentarz nic nie wniosl: po porstu swedzialo mnie za mocno w palcach by skomentowac jakies bredzenie o "przyrownywaniu rzadu Kaczynskiego do Putina" - nic takiego nie mialo miejsca, a czepianie sie czyjegos - swoja droga bardzo ciekawego - posta za takie pierdolki, i wtorowanie o bana dla tego uzytkownika - to po prostu cyrk typu 27:1 - i tylko z takimi wystepami kojarzysz mi sie - zwracam honor, jezeli mnie pamiec myli - tez sie zdarza.


----------



## zavi77

Zaznaczam że się z Wami nie zgadzam.

Napisałam 3 wersje merytorycznej odpowiedzi, ale usunąłem żeby nie dać pretekstu do nadużywania cenzury.


----------



## HAL 9010

Kurczę, nie wiedziałem, że wywiązała się taka dyskusja na temat mojego postu. Szkoda, że post został usunięty, ponieważ obrazował przyziemną sytuację Rosjan. Liczba polubień (19) to potwierdza. Moja nawiązanie do rządów w Polsce było luźne, żartobliwe. Dokładnie to kuzynowi napisałem, że rządy Putina są podobne w zakresie okradania państwa, tylko że w Rosji jest więcej pod tym względem możliwości. Przyznam, nie myślałem w tamtym momencie, że mogę tutaj urazić kogoś ze zwolenników obecnych polskich władz. Żarty czasem i bywają głupie, ale wpis nie tego dotyczył.
Z kolei nie rozumiem też powodu usunięcia wpisu, bo otrzymałem informację, że został usunięty za: "onucową prowokację". Ciekawe niby jak, skoro kuzyn pisał, że jest przeciwnikiem Putina. Ktoś chyba niezbyt czytał. Traktuję to zresztą jako obrazę, bo onucą nie jestem. I kuzyn też nie jest. Regularnie wpłacam na pomoc Ukrainie po kilkaset złotych.


----------



## sko1964

przepraszam za przerwę - weekend jednak ma swoje prawa...

@HAL 9010
wsród polubień Twojego posta było i moje (wersja angry).
Najlepiej gdyby takie "nieadekwatne" żarty nie pojawiały się szczególnie że wątek i tak "pędzi"... ale gdyby moderacja usunęła sam ów żart albo -gorsze - nawet pozostawiła wraz wyczerpującym i zrównoważonym krytycznym postem @zavi77 - wszystko pewnie by rozegrało się na polubieniach ...
Jeśli jednak został usunięty - widać na refleksję potrzeba czasem czasu. Długo nie był a cięte były odpowiedzi. Taka jednooka moderacja spowodowała, że (po wahaniu) dołączyłem Cię do nominacji obok @Marcin. Poza tym "żartem" - imo post nie wybitny ale ciekawy i merytoryczny.

Edit:
Jednak wciąż i tutaj powtarzasz - kradną u nas i w Rosji... Prawdopodobnie w Twojej info-bańce nie przypomina się min. Pitery i "dorsza za 8 z groszami" a już zupełnie nie wnika się w szczegóły porównań z Rosją. W mojej info-bańce się to przypomina. Zaś korupcja w Rosji i to co z tym związane - to poczytaj; to jednak całkowicie różne "systemy walutowe".

@Marcin
skoro po -zawsze niemiłym- zaskoczeniu związanym z nominacją już ustaliliśmy, że nie jestem krwiożerczym prześladowcą to spróbujmy uczciwie podsumować:
Prześladowanym i obrażanym raczej jestem ja (od dawna). Ten Twój post też taki jest (pls - skasuj te fragmenty) Nie trafiało do świadomości, że -błądząc- głosowałem w swoim życiu na różne partie (z wyjątkiem (post-)komuny, nawet na Kuronia nie a na mec. Siłę -Nowickiego w moich pierwszych wyborach) Nawet na Tuska w wyborach prezydenckich - było.. Ostatnio rzeczywiście - PIS - i w następnych także pewnie tak będzie bo program z je**** **** jako esencją skończy się tym co u siebie z opozycją zrobił Putin właśnie. Wtedy właśnie będzie jedyna partia. Tak mi wygląda. No i nie mam alternatywy choć coraz bardziej już czekam.
Jednak o moich poglądach dyskusję w wątkach ZAWSZE wstrzemięźliwie ucinam nawet gdy jestem obraźliwie do niej wzywany ale jak widać to poglądy stały się zapamiętanym wyznacznikiem
Nigdy się nie skarżyłem, że "mnie biją" - jednak dyskutować o meritum np. krytykować rządy ministra Maciarewicza gdy wokół roi się od oskarżeń, że to agent Moskwy - też tu nie będę. Nie to miejsce, nie ci adwersarze. Dlatego zredukowałem swoją aktywność - bo miała mały sens. Czytam interesujące mnie wątki i czasem coś doraźnie skomentuję. Lub podrzucę newsa. Nawet lajki rozdaję merytorycznie nie politycznie. Nie czyham by ukąsić - to dopiero dobre. Drażni mnie jednak, gdy je** *** * stanowi meritum argumentacji. Politycznie, estetycznie i kulturowo - i chyba nie tworzy to dobrego miejsca do dyskusji a takich niestety mało...Tobie niestety czasem to hasło zdaje się tu przyświecać -i jak piszesz - czasem "swędzi Cię za mocno w palcach", Zwykle jednak są reguły i przypomina o tym moderacja a tu zbyt często to nie działa. Stąd moja interwencja i próby o tym dyskusji a nie z rządzy prześladowania kogokolwiek.

Obu Panom - gałązka oliwna na zgodę.


@ps-man
doceniam - mi zdarzyło się (bez złych intencji i w pojednawczym tonie) wysyłać Cię na urlop do Maroka to dostałem receptę na środki uspokajające 

Widzę, że potrafisz być wstrzemięźliwy i bywa, ze nie małostkowy. To na plus, mnie boli niekiedy niesprawiedliwa moderacja (choć wiem, że to trudna praca) i jej skutki.

Sorry za długi wpis, pozostaję z szacunkiem i życzę miłej niedzieli wszystkim


----------



## 625

HAL 9010 said:


> Moja nawiązanie do rządów w Polsce było luźne, żartobliwe.


Ten żart mógł być śmieszny tylko w rozmowie po rosyjsku.


----------



## HAL 9010

Dobra chłopaki. Ja to odczytuję w ten sposób, że padłem ofiarą jakiejś politycznej przepychanki, która nie była związana z tematem i była szczególnie nieodpowiednia, bo umiejscowiona we wrażliwym wątku. Myślałem, że na tym forum nie ma zwolenników PiS, stąd pozwoliłem sobie na prywatną wycieczkę- która i tak była ubocznym tematem. Można było to wyedytować i zostawić resztę, która była zgodna z tematem i stanowiła wartość dodaną wątku. Wyciągnę na przyszłość wnioski, aby skupiać się wyłącznie i na temat tego tematu i przepraszam za zamieszanie.


----------



## 625

HAL 9010 said:


> Dobra chłopaki. Ja to odczytuję w ten sposób, że padłem ofiarą jakiejś politycznej przepychanki, która nie była związana z tematem i była szczególnie nieodpowiednia, bo umiejscowiona we wrażliwym wątku. Myślałem, że na tym forum nie ma zwolenników PiS, stąd pozwoliłem sobie na prywatną wycieczkę- która i tak była ubocznym tematem. Można było to wyedytować i zostawić resztę, która była zgodna z tematem i stanowiła wartość dodaną wątku. Wyciągnę na przyszłość wnioski, aby skupiać się wyłącznie i na temat tego tematu i przepraszam za zamieszanie.


Czyli wrzuciłeś polską politykę do innego wątku, co jest zakazane. A edytowanie cudzych postów to śliska sprawa, już były awantury o to, więc wolę bez takich prowokacji. Od początku dyskusji o Twoim poście miałeś dużo czasu, aby samemu edytować post i skasować to zdanie.


----------



## Zegarkowy

Czy w wątku [Ukraina] Rosyjska inwazja 2022 - sytuacja na froncie (bez dyskusji; linki do tweetów proszę wrzucać wraz z opisem) jednak jest dopuszczona dyskusja?


----------



## 625

Zegarkowy said:


> Czy w wątku [Ukraina] Rosyjska inwazja 2022 - sytuacja na froncie (bez dyskusji; linki do tweetów proszę wrzucać wraz z opisem) jednak jest dopuszczona dyskusja?


Czy znasz takie narzędzie jak raport? Czy wiesz jak podać linka do konkretnego posta?


----------



## Zegarkowy

625 said:


> Czy znasz takie narzędzie jak raport? Czy wiesz jak podać linka do konkretnego posta?


Potrafisz najechać myszką na podświetlonego linka i go kliknąć? Tak, ten link prowadzi do konkretnego posta (strona 398, numer kolejny 181300734), ale już Ci się nie wyświetli, bo go usunąłeś a dopiero potem napisałeś powyższego posta.
Poza tym, zadałem proste pytanie "czy w wątku jest dopuszczona dyskusja", a odpowiadanie pytaniem na pytanie jest zwyczajnie niegrzeczne.


----------



## 625

Zegarkowy said:


> Potrafisz najechać myszką na podświetlonego linka i go kliknąć? Tak, ten link prowadzi do konkretnego posta (strona 398, numer kolejny 181300734), ale już Ci się nie wyświetli, bo go usunąłeś a dopiero potem napisałeś powyższego posta.
> Poza tym, zadałem proste pytanie "czy w wątku jest dopuszczona dyskusja", a odpowiadanie pytaniem na pytanie jest zwyczajnie niegrzeczne.


Nie ja go usunąłem.


----------



## Kemo

Zegarkowy said:


> Poza tym, zadałem proste pytanie "czy w wątku jest dopuszczona dyskusja", a odpowiadanie pytaniem na pytanie jest zwyczajnie niegrzeczne.


Odpowiedź na to pytanie jest zawarta w tytule wątku.
Forum byłoby o wiele porządniejszym miejscem, gdyby ludzie zwracali uwagę na tytuły wątków.


----------



## Zegarkowy

Kemo said:


> Odpowiedź na to pytanie jest zawarta w tytule wątku.
> *Forum byłoby o wiele porządniejszym miejscem, gdyby ludzie zwracali uwagę na tytuły wątków.*


Racja. A czy moderatorzy są zwolnieni z przestrzegania tych zasad?


----------



## 625

Zegarkowy said:


> Racja. A czy moderatorzy są zwolnieni z przestrzegania tych zasad?


Tak, bo czasem trzeba ustalić, jakie mają być zasady.


----------



## 625

Han Solo said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595041946837614592Co tu się dzieje?


To się dzieje, że za wrzucenie kolejnego posta, który nie ma NIC wspólnego z sytuacją na froncie, masz bana na wątek o sytuacji na froncie.


----------



## under-writer

Wniosek (mój pierwszy na forum) o ban dla usera nijogi

Zarzucił mi, że jestem wobec niego agresywny, a na moją prośbę o wyjaśnienie albo go zgłoszę do bana (post 2362) - zamiast uzasadnić zarzut odpisał "psy szczekają" (post 2364)









[Wrocław] Zakup mieszkania we Wrocławiu i okolicach –...


A jednak. Bańka pęka. :) Pokusiłem się o uwzględnienie w cenie warunków płatności (5x20%) wraz z ich terminami. Przy założeniu, że w okresie budowy spadek wartości pieniądza wyniesie 10% rocznie, okazuje się że realna cena m2 wynosi ok. 8700 obecnych zł (przy większym mieszkaniu). Gdyby założyć...




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## 625

under-writer said:


> Wniosek (mój pierwszy na forum) o ban dla usera nijogi
> 
> Zarzucił mi, że jestem wobec niego agresywny, a na moją prośbę o wyjaśnienie albo go zgłoszę do bana (post 2362) - zamiast uzasadnić zarzut odpisał "psy szczekają" (post 2364)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Wrocław] Zakup mieszkania we Wrocławiu i okolicach –...
> 
> 
> A jednak. Bańka pęka. :) Pokusiłem się o uwzględnienie w cenie warunków płatności (5x20%) wraz z ich terminami. Przy założeniu, że w okresie budowy spadek wartości pieniądza wyniesie 10% rocznie, okazuje się że realna cena m2 wynosi ok. 8700 obecnych zł (przy większym mieszkaniu). Gdyby założyć...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com


Myślę że spokój nas uratuje


----------



## 625

Miesiąc bana za taką dyskusję w dziale drogowym:



stalmielec said:


> Jakiś cenzor, nie pierwszy już raz, skasował posta o tym jak antyrządowe media informowały o zmianach w rozkładzie jazdy od stycznia a bardziej, jak dezinformowały ludzi pisząc jakieś bzdury byle by zaciemnić przekaz, iż drastycznie zostanie zwiększona ilość połączeń. Nigdy w historii tylu połączeń nie było na tej linii a mimo to w cytowanych w tym wątku artykułach wylewał się fala krytyki i ,manipulacji. Ewidentna nierzetelność tych przekazów została przeze mnie w skrócie opisana i powiązana z postkomunikstyczną ich przeszłością do czego mam pełne prawo a inni mają prawo do odmiennych opinii. Post był wyłącznie w temacie wątku. Cenzor nie jarzy o co biega? Nie! To jakiś cenzor po prostu, zachowuje się jak partyjny aparatczyk PO lub przybudówki czyli nienawiści to odmiennych opinii
> Cenzorze kasuj też też inne wątki, w tym antyrządowe świństwa które tu część ludzi wylewa skoro już taki jesteś pruderyjnie "esesmański" w w utrwalaniu "wolności słowa" rozumianej tylko z twojego czerwonego/lewackiego punktu widzenia. Prawdę mówiąc takie huligańskie zachowania (to jakiś zwolnennik PO lub jakiejś przybudówki) udający obrońcę poprawności i porządku w wątku) powinny stawiać natychmiast przed obliczem prokuratora.
> 
> Tyle cie tatka nauczyła? Kasować opinie krytyczne wobec postkomuny a jak coś jest krytyczne w tym samym wątku, obraża się inne osby całkowicie pzoa tematem wobec drugiej strony to czemu nie kasujesz? Piszę łopatologicznie bo może nie rozumie co się do niego mówi.


To było w odpowiedzi do moderatora, który skasował podobne wcześniejsze posty.


----------



## Exelcior

@625 Myślę, że dwa tygodnie wystarczą. To kolejna "gorąca głowa". Warto mu dać bana na wątki polityczne i kibicowskie, by nie ciągnął flejmu ...


----------



## Exelcior

@ps-man @625 Do blokady polskie wątki dla typa: [Łódź] Komunikacja zbiorowa – organizacja - 

Chce oglądać łódzkie tramwaje z kamer przemysłowych. Cholera wie, co to za jeden...
I małą gratyfikację dla Pana, który stosuje wycieczki osobiste w wątku o PKP IC - @robbo2k :








[Polska] PKP Intercity


I trzeba pamiętać co zbudowały biedne samorządy, a co zbudowało dojne PKP ssajace miliardy z budżetu.




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## evertonfans2012

Proszę o permanentnego bana dla @Kati_6 - konto założone pół godziny temu, a już udało mu się wyzwać kilku użytkowników od ameb, idiotów i "pomiotów ubeków".

Edycja:

38 minut na forum i ban - chyba rekord


----------



## bloniaq_s8

evertonfans2012 said:


> Proszę o permanentnego bana dla @Kati_6 - konto założone pół godziny temu, a już udało mu się wyzwać kilku użytkowników od ameb, idiotów i "pomiotów ubeków".
> 
> Edycja:
> 
> 38 minut na forum i ban - chyba rekord


To pewnie ta reinkarnacja trolla który nas nęka od kilkunastu tygodni... Narzekający na wszystko co związane z aktywnością UMSt.


----------



## Leming Lubelski

newsted said:


> Czy moderator odpowiedzialny za PHP (mamy takiego?) mógłby tam wpaść i przekonać kolegę @Delwin1, żeby poszedł robić wątek militarny do wątku militarnego? Od nie wiem ilu stron non stop gunwoburza w wykonaniu tego usera o powołanie jakiegoś wykopka na przeszkolenie rezerwy, wyzywa innych użytkowników i nie da się tego czytać.


Powoływanie do wojska jest jak najbardziej kwestią polityczną. Dlaczego uważasz, że to nie pasuje do PHP (a piszę to będąc zasadniczo przeciwnikiem poglądów Delwina)?


----------



## Darek Yoker

bloniaq_s8 said:


> To nie można “wędrować” po nie swoich wątkach lokalnych?? To ja poproszę karę za czytanie wątków we Wrocławiu, Krakowie i Gdańsku


No ja nigdy nie miałem zwyczaju nie czytać a ładować się w dyskusje nie z czytaniem a z pisaniem w dyskusje jak ma na przykład komunikacja miejska w Poznaniu wyglądać podpierając się jeszcze ogólnopolską moderacją żeby jakiegoś użytkownika z Poznania zbrigowała dość bezczelne według mnie jest takie coś. Tyle.


----------



## Kemo

Szkoda, że nie masz w zwyczaju stosowania interpunkcji.


----------



## marcin.poznan

Kotfilemon 4 dni bana za uporczywy trolling i wycieczki osobiste połaczone z wyzwiskami w wątkach toruńskich.
Jeśli się będzie to powtarzać będzie ban pemanentny, bo co chwila trzeba czyścić wątki...


----------



## live_evil

Kemo said:


> Szkoda, że nie masz w zwyczaju stosowania interpunkcji.


To patrz na to 








[Łódź ←] Dworzec Łódź Kaliska | U/C


Widać dawno nie byłeś - w części kolejowej pustka na pustce, szczególnie w galeriach. To samo w Katowicach, w których jeszcze 3-4 lata temu nie było gdzie kiosku wcisnąć, a teraz poza makiem i subwayem nie ma już niemal niczego. Południowa galeria i to, co na górze jeszcze jakoś się trzyma...




www.skyscrapercity.com






Darek Yoker said:


> No ja nigdy nie miałem zwyczaju nie czytać a ładować się w dyskusje nie z czytaniem a z pisaniem w dyskusje jak ma na przykład komunikacja miejska w Poznaniu wyglądać podpierając się jeszcze ogólnopolską moderacją żeby jakiegoś użytkownika z Poznania zbrigowała dość bezczelne według mnie jest takie coś. Tyle.


Daruś, przecież bana dostałeś na swoje własne życzenie. Wyraźnie w łódzkim wątku tramwajowym napisano "(tunele, infr. drogowa = ban)" i za uporczywe tunelowanie oraz ubezkolizyjnianie wreszcie dostałeś banana i teraz przychodzisz z płaczem, że jak to ;-)


----------



## KerArek

Czy moderacja może wpaść (jak będzie miała czas) na militarny i sprzątnie ten syf o PGZ - ile to razy można czytać jaki to PGZ jest: wybitny, kiepski, taki sobie - proszę sobie wybrać...
Non stop temat cisną te same osoby, non stop padają te same, przeczytane już 1000 razy przez wszystkich argumenty.


----------



## Marynata

Nie przesadzaj.
Odbywa się całkiem rzeczowa dyskusja biegunowo odległa od pyskówki, którą tu próbujesz przedstawić.
Zresztą nad wątkiem trzyma rękę sam @625, zatem nie wyciągaj urojonych "brudów" na forum ogólne.


----------



## KerArek

Marynata said:


> Nie przesadzaj.
> Odbywa się całkiem rzeczowa dyskusja biegunowo odległa od pyskówki, którą tu próbujesz przedstawić.
> Zresztą nad wątkiem trzyma rękę sam @625, zatem nie wyciągaj urojonych "brudów" na forum ogólne.


A gdzie ja wspominam o pyskówce, którą to Ty próbujesz tutaj mi wmanipulować? No słucham? To Ty masz jakieś urojenia kolego, więc swoje brudy zachowaj dla siebie.
To o czym koledzy "dyskutują" było już omawiane tysiące razy, rozkładane na miliardy cząsteczek, ile można? Rzeczowa dyskusja owszem, jest tam potrzebna, ale nie w kółko na ten sam temat - to tak jak kiedyś biadolenie o Caracalach.


----------



## Marynata

Zgłoszenie tutaj to min. "pyskówka" gdzieś w jakimś wątku.
Nikomu, z militarnego, nie jest potrzebne wyciąganie do tej księgi zwykłych, rzeczowych prowadzonych tam sporów.
I co z tego, że odżywają co jakiś czas, widać temat czapy PGZ jest na tyle kontrowersyjny.

Co jest w militarnym, niech zostaje w militarnym. Resztę załatwi @625.
EOT.


----------



## 19Dako20

zobaczcie co na niemieckiej FPW (skybar>wunderbar) się odadolfiło, czy może jest to forma żartu którego nie rozumiem?

*Reichsbürger - Die Zukunft sind wir!*



https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/reichsb%C3%BCrger-die-zukunft-sind-wir.2380679/


----------



## Emkajot

19Dako20 said:


> zobaczcie co na niemieckiej FPW (skybar>wunderbar) się odadolfiło, czy może jest to forma żartu którego nie rozumiem?
> *Reichsbürger - Die Zukunft sind wir!*
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.skyscrapercity.com/threads/reichsb%C3%BCrger-die-zukunft-sind-wir.2380679/


Trzyliterowa agencja nie ma poczucia humoru:
Moderator (Ludi) pisze do uzytkownika Bauer: "Mensch Bauer, wegen dir muss ich wieder zum BND zum Interview"


----------



## bloniaq_s8

Ktoś przetłumaczy z języka wroga na nasz? 


Ps. sorry nie zauważyłem że to kksięga


----------



## MT

Marynata said:


> Nikomu, z militarnego, nie jest potrzebne wyciąganie do tej księgi zwykłych, rzeczowych prowadzonych tam sporów.


Od kiedy RWR wrócił, tam nie ma już zwykłych rzeczowych sporów.


----------



## 19Dako20

bloniaq_s8 said:


> Ktoś przetłumaczy z języka wroga na nasz?
> 
> 
> Ps. sorry nie zauważyłem że to kksięga


użyj translatora młody padawanie


----------



## untasz_napirisza

Osoba pisowska w php wprowadza standardy szatni w gimnazjum i nazywa moją matkę kurwą


BSG said:


> dobrze że jak nie twoja sekworkerka  <3 Pozdrów i ucałuj. Pozdrawia stały klient xD


----------



## Kemo

Widzę, że pan się ładnie przedstawił przed… nam tutaj w tej chwili słuchaczom, przed milionami słuchaczy 

2 tygodnie bana


----------



## ps-man

Kemo said:


> Widzę, że pan się ładnie przedstawił przed… nam tutaj w tej chwili słuchaczom, przed milionami słuchaczy
> 
> 2 tygodnie bana


Nom, ale @untasz_napirisza też nie jest bez winy:



untasz_napirisza said:


> BSG said:
> 
> 
> 
> daj namiar na dilera xD
> 
> 
> 
> To twoja stara XD
Click to expand...

Wiadomo kto zaczął, ale przynajmniej 3 dni odpoczynku za podjęcie "rękawicy" z argumentem "twojej starej" też się należy.


----------

